# MAY we all be blessed with baby! May 2013 and beyond (BFFs Seeking BFPs)



## Hopeful2014

*Hope* and *perseverance* are two things we all need. Whether this is your first month trying to conceive or if you've been trying for longer than you originally planned, I hope you join me on this journey. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

*Goal: To see everyone have a  beside her name whether that comes in May or beyond!*

*Our Companion BFP Group*

*Our Companion Parenting Group*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"I hope we can be happy where we are, be grateful for our blessings now, here accept that challenge that is ours and make the most of it, and not be envious of others." -Ezra Taft Benson

"Perseverance is failing 19 times and succeeding the 20th." -Julie Andrews
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FINGERS CROSSED FOR BFPS:*
kirstyjane13
MzImpatient
Gkmk
newbie2013
ClandestineTX
ProfWife
nikkilucky77
momwithbabies
Hopeful2014
rebeccalouise
burgbrandy
omgbaby
al335003
MamaPeaches
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*MAY 2013 - 20 BFPs*
want2bemommy :bfp:
Sherley :bfp:
liz1985 :bfp: 
melann13 :bfp: 
Mummy to HP :bfp: 
mies :bfp: 
live_in_hope :bfp: 
Ameli :bfp: 
Thyite :bfp:
Kwaggy :bfp:
jadex7 :bfp: 
Twag :bfp:
Footiec :bfp: 
allforthegirl :bfp: 
clairebear0 :bfp: 
MamaBear93 :bfp:
kiki13 :bfp: 
yrose20118 :bfp:
paperklutz :bfp:
BRIT1416 :bfp:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*JUNE - 7 BFPs*
Rhi_Rhi1 :bfp: 
mybabydreams :bfp: 
OurLilFlu :bfp: 
Eccleston2011 :bfp: 
littlesteph :bfp: 
hemu :bfp:
J_Lynn :bfp: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*JULY - 8 BFPs*
chulie :bfp: 
Lala8 :bfp: 
Mrs Doddy :bfp:
mummy2o :bfp: 
mama2connor :bfp: 
kksy9b :bfp: 
RaeChay :bfp: 
sugarlumps :bfp:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AUGUST - 8 BFPs*
ALiKO :bfp: 
amanda111308 :bfp:
bamm :bfp:
imaginary8x :bfp:
stargazer0726 :bfp:
caleblake :bfp:
missranda :bfp:
Mrs.R :bfp:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*SEPTEMBER - 10 BFPs*
magicwhisper :bfp: 
Rikkitikki :bfp:
KatyW :bfp: 
hopeforamirac :bfp: 
daddiesgift :bfp: 
Tangerine :bfp: 
moonlyte :bfp:
FrancoRie710 :bfp:
BSelck24 :bfp:
babychka :bfp:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*OCTOBER - 1 BFP*
Hopeful2014 :bfp: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NOVEMBER - 3 BFPs*
moltal213 :bfp:
ariel01 :bfp:
toffee87 :bfp:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DECEMBER - 3 BFPs*
MomWife :bfp:
Buttercup84 :bfp:
MeeOhMya :bfp: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*JANUARY 2014 - 6 BFPs*
Kalush :bfp:
Kaia	:bfp:
athena87 :bfp: 
pennymarie :bfp: 
jessicasmum :bfp:
AllStar :bfp: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*MARCH - 2 BFPs*
pathos :bfp: 
zilla :bfp:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*APRIL - 1 BFP*
RaeChay :bfp:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*MAY - 1 BFP*
stephj25 :bfp:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*JUNE - 1 BFP*
River54 :bfp: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AUGUST - 1 BFP*
gabbygabz :bfp: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*JANUARY 2015 - 1 BFP*
Lazydaisys :bfp:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*MARCH - 1 BFP*
momwithbabies :bfp:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*WAITING TO HEAR FROM:*
Ruskiegirl
lilly_bum
steph124
amariee
Ma9851
LittleBunnie
heretohope
vaniilla
rbdanes
Electricat
robyn1990
OoOo
Dessiegirl
MummyWant2be
PrettyPixie
Hopingmomma
NadiaSweety
hariansh
deemarie1223
Kaia
kallygirlie
RosyPosy5
kittiecat
Jean40
Hopeful14
30mummyof1
Becyboo__x
anointedq
291
mummyto4boys
EAandBA_TTC
Sparkle_13
Mme2kdee
mommyxofxone
Fallen8905
Aunt MehMeh
Rayofhope
Kuawen
Dannixo
lesh07
Mrs A


----------



## mybabydreams

Can I join babe? Your positivity sounds just what I need right about now! Currently on CD30 (no pos OPK, no sign of AF) following an early loss last cycle. I just want SOMETHING, ANYTHING to happen, so I can know where I am in my cycle! Into my 7th month of TTC now and starting to lose faith a little, so could do with trying to focus on what might be in May, instead of what wasnt meant to be in March!
I loved your quote about April showers, it just about summed up my situation at the min, and Im sure it will ring true with LOTS of BNBers xxx:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

mybabydreams said:


> Can I join babe? Your positivity sounds just what I need right about now! Currently on CD30 (no pos OPK, no sign of AF) following an early loss last cycle. I just want SOMETHING, ANYTHING to happen, so I can know where I am in my cycle! Into my 7th month of TTC now and starting to lose faith a little, so could do with trying to focus on what might be in May, instead of what wasnt meant to be in March!
> I loved your quote about April showers, it just about summed up my situation at the min, and Im sure it will ring true with LOTS of BNBers xxx:hugs:

Absolutely! I'm excited to have you! :flower:

I'm sorry for your loss last cycle. Waiting is so difficult. I hope you find something out soon. My cycle stretched longer than usual for me last time so I was ready for something to happen as well. I'm looking forward to this cycle, hoping to help others, and to find encouragement in others as well. 

You said you use opks. Do you use any other methods (temping, etc)?


----------



## mybabydreams

No I dont temp babe. I keep thinking about it, but my OH doesnt really want me to as I get soooo stressed out about all the TTC stuff, and he finds it all a bit clinical! He thinks that the OPKs are enough; they have always worked for me so far! I think I must be having an anovlutory cycle this time due to the mc.:nope:
Oh well, heres to May BFPs all round!!!!! xxxx:winkwink:


----------



## Twag

:hi: I have been searching for a May testing thread

May's cycle will be cycle 9 TTC for me and hoping it will be my BFP cycle :thumbup: not sure on testing day yet all depends on when AF comes this cycle (should be 25th April)

:dust: that April showers bring May flowers :flower:


----------



## hopeforamirac

can i join :) im currently using opk's with no positive this cycle, my temps are all over the place (i have a cold) and im getting fed up with poas testing for ov :dohh:


----------



## deemarie1223

Hi! Im a may tester :) i used to have 29 day cycles, but 3 cycles ago was 36 days, last cycle was 44 days with a faint bfp that ended on a neg blood test:( im on cycle 4ttc, but 2 of charting after 18 mos ntnp. I have a 14yo ds, an 11yo dsd and a 3yo dd. We are hoping for one more together to complete our family (a boy preferably but alive is all i really want). Im 33 so times not on my side, im also very high risk already. Ive had 8 losses at all stages and a ds who passed away 6hrs after birth. So this us scary but i have tons of faith and hope is something (sometimes the only thing ) ive had when it comes
to babies! My dd is my rainbow but id love one more! Nice to be with you ladies and theres always a rainbow at the end of a storm when the sun shines!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Welcome ladies!:flower: I truly hope this month brings us all BFPs! I know that we can all help each other through this process. Thanks for joining me. Let me know if you need anything. 

@mybabydreams I understand about the stressing. Temping is beneficial but I also find myself being very nervous and worried about every change.

@twag I remember you from other threads, I look forward to your helpful and positive contributions. Good luck! 

@hopeforamirac Absolutely! I totally understand the frustration with opks. Mine were never positive last month, FF told me I ovulated so I quit them, then I realized later that maybe the date was wrong. Not sure about them this month. Feel better soon! 

@deemarie1223 This will be my 4th cycle, 2nd charting. I'm so sorry for your losses and really applaud your positivity.


----------



## burgbrandy

Hi ladies! I'd love to join this group...i'm currently on CD 8. I typically o around CD 13 and have a 14-15 day luteal phase. I temp and use opks. I'll be testing around may 1st. (that's my goal, but I always end up testing sooner! Lol!) This is my second cycle taking clomid CD 3-7 and my 10th cycle ttc. I have a dd who's 3, dsd who is 5, and a dsd who is 7. This will be our first child together. He really wants a boy, but I don't care either way!

Looking forward to testing with u ladies! Baby dust!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Welcome Burgbrandy! :flower:

We're close. I'm cd 7. I'm not sure when I will test yet. Good luck!


----------



## liz1985

Hey ladies! I will also be testing in may. I'm currently on cd 13. I should ov on fri sometime but I'm not charting/temping or anything, just DTD so to speak, it's also only my second month off the pill. I did go back to a 28 day cycle and pretty sure I ov at cd 15 but I know this could change again.

AF should be due around may 3rd! Hoping not to test till the the 4th, unless AF shows up first, as I'd rather have AF then a bfn, but when I was TTC DS, I was so impatient I couldn't help but test.

Good luck and baby dust to you all! X


----------



## AllStar

Hi ladies can I join you? 

I love your April showers bring May flowers, that sounds so positive and happy. 

We have a boy and a girl and are in cycle 2 of ttc baby number 3.

I'm cd 9 today but since I have really long cycles which can be upto 42/43 days I'm not officially late until May 20th!! So that's when I'll be testing if AF hasn't shown up by then. 

This is my first month temping but as I've not been too well and not sleeping great, I don't think they're very accurate but keeping it up anyway. I have a while yet until I ovulate so not started with the opk's yet. 

Good luck to everyone, here's to May flowers!


----------



## Sherley

Hi, can I join? First cycle ttc #2, AF due 3 may, hoping for may flowers from tonight's April showers :winkwink:


----------



## Mies

Hi everyone! I'd like to join, too. We are currently in cycle #1 to TTC #1!

I started to chart (BBT, CM, OPK) last month. My Mirena was removed on 3 January this year. Started off with a 33 day cycle, then 31, then 29.

I kind of want to postpone testing until AF would be due (which would be around 7-9 May) but am not sure I can keep this promise I made myself...


----------



## 291

Id love a may flower. im cd3 today but cycles last 31-38 days :( 
Seeing our doctor tonight as dh has low swimmers and movement


----------



## robyn1990

Hi ladies
Am CD3 today so will be testing mid may and I am determined not to test early, as usually I start at like 6DPO (cringe) but really am going to wait until I'm late! :)

Really hoping May is a good month for all of us xxxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

Welcome ladies! :flower: Thanks for joining! 

@Liz1985 I understand the want to test. I'm not sure which is worse, finding AF or getting the BFN. Probably the BFN. You're right. You do have a cute little boy, such a cute smile. Good luck!

@Allstar I remember you from another thread too. Thanks for joining! It's probably good to keep up with the temping even though you feel bad. I've heard that you can still see the change in temperatures. Good luck and feel better soon! 

@Sherley Absolutely! Let's hope you get that flower! :winkwink:

@Mies It's so good that you started temping and charting from the beginning! That will be so helpful. We can try to encourage you to wait to test if you want. Good luck! :flower:

@291 Welcome! Hopefully the doctor will have some answers for you. Let us know how it goes. Good luck! 

@robyn1990 I understand the want to test! We can all try to help each other and encourage each other to hold out on testing! Good luck!


----------



## robyn1990

Will deffo need the motivation this month! :) 

Would love to have a massive bump at Christmas :) x


----------



## Hopeful2014

robyn1990 said:


> Will deffo need the motivation this month! :)
> 
> Would love to have a massive bump at Christmas :) x

I agree! My husband said just think about the cool baby Christmas presents you can get. :haha:

Ladies, 
I've updated the first page with test dates, let me know when/if you need to change/add your date.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi ladies I would like to join this group. I know it is early, but we were not trying this cycle because of a loss, but will be testing on May 27th. We start TTC again in May really excited to join you all again!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

allforthegirl said:


> Hi ladies I would like to join this group. I know it is early, but we were not trying this cycle because of a loss, but will be testing on May 27th. We start TTC again in May really excited to join you all again!!

Welcome! :flower:

I'm really sorry about your loss. :hugs:

I'm excited that you are joining us as well. Good luck!


----------



## robyn1990

Will be testing 14th may Hun xxx


----------



## Mummy to HP

Please can I join? I am doubtful we will be lucky this month I think we missed the crucial night last night :-(, but if I get to test it will be 5th May.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Mrs A

Can I join honey bunch? Af is due 10th may x x x


----------



## steph124

hi everyone! can i join too!? af will b due 2nd may for me! supposed to b ovulating at the moment but not chartinb or temping or anything so not all that sure! but disapointed in myself as not dtd as much i hoped we wud of but i guess thers nothing i can do about that now! so desperate for my bfp!!!! good luck to everyone! xxx


----------



## mummyto4boys

Hi ladies, can I join please, AF due 10th May.
Good luck for May everyone x


----------



## liz1985

Mummy to HP said:


> Please can I join? I am doubtful we will be lucky this month I think we missed the crucial night last night :-(, but if I get to test it will be 5th May.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

Think we will me miss it this month too. Should be ov 2morrow, we bd last night but won't get chance again till Sunday. Hopfully be lucky an just catch it.

Hopfully you didn't miss it either, good luck  x


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, you have all been updated!

@Mummy to HP Absolutely! Welcome to our group. :flower: I hope you and @liz1985 caught those eggs. It's so hard managing it sometimes. 

@Mrs A Welcome to our group! You've been added. I'm due around there as well. Good luck! :flower:

@Steph124 Welcome! Sometimes it's not the quantity, it's the quality! Good luck! :flower:

@Mummyto4boys You've been added. I imagine having four boys is wild. One of my friends is one of four boys. Their mom is amazing. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## deemarie1223

If all goes as planned, im hoping to test may 17th. So you can update:) i took soy cd3-7 and have been taking maca (just took a break while on soy and started again today) so im praying things will straighten out a little. May 17th gives me a 36 day cycle (which ff has as my avg) and its my daddys bday:) so im hoping ti test then! Ill update if O doesnt show in time! Ty...hope everyone is well and patiently. (Haha) awaiting May!


----------



## Mummy to HP

liz1985 said:


> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> Please can I join? I am doubtful we will be lucky this month I think we missed the crucial night last night :-(, but if I get to test it will be 5th May.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> Think we will me miss it this month too. Should be ov 2morrow, we bd last night but won't get chance again till Sunday. Hopfully be lucky an just catch it.
> 
> Hopfully you didn't miss it either, good luck  xClick to expand...

and to you :thumbup: xx


----------



## kittiecat

been looking for a May testing thread :). Please can you put me down for testing on the 17th May as FF is predicting next AF to start 16th and I want to wait till I'm at least a day late! But this may change depending on when I ovulate but I'll let you know if it does change! :D. Here's to next month as my chart and some horrible evaps fooled me last month and got me down but not for long! x


----------



## yrose20118

hiya, can I join please?

I am on CD3, have 28 day cycles but sadly with a short luetal phase. I am still breastfeeding my son about 4 times within 24 hours. So I am u nsure what impact this will have on me concieveing. 

I am desperate for a sibling for our son... so here we go!

Fingers crossed for us all on here!!! roll on the May BFPs!!! 

xxx


----------



## stephj25

Can you put me down for the 15th please? thanks x


----------



## mummyto4boys

Hopeful2014 said:


> Ladies, you have all been updated!
> 
> @Mummy to HP Absolutely! Welcome to our group. :flower: I hope you and @liz1985 caught those eggs. It's so hard managing it sometimes.
> 
> @Mrs A Welcome to our group! You've been added. I'm due around there as well. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @Steph124 Welcome! Sometimes it's not the quantity, it's the quality! Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @Mummyto4boys You've been added. I imagine having four boys is wild. One of my friends is one of four boys. Their mom is amazing. Good luck! :flower:

Thank you. Yes wild but also so much joy!


----------



## Hopeful2014

deemarie1223 said:


> If all goes as planned, im hoping to test may 17th. So you can update:) i took soy cd3-7 and have been taking maca (just took a break while on soy and started again today) so im praying things will straighten out a little. May 17th gives me a 36 day cycle (which ff has as my avg) and its my daddys bday:) so im hoping ti test then! Ill update if O doesnt show in time! Ty...hope everyone is well and patiently. (Haha) awaiting May!

Trying to be patient here, trying. That would be so sweet to find out on his birthday. I always look ahead and try to see what dates there are. Mother's day is in May so I look forward to that, but I was definitely hoping to announce in May when I originally started in January. Alas I am still waiting...patiently...mostly! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, you've all been updated! 

@kittiecat Welcome! I'm sorry about last month. I'm hoping this is *the* month for you and all you lovely ladies! :flower:

@Yrose20118 Welcome! Fingers crossed for you! :flower:

@Stephj25 Welcome! Good luck! :flower:



I'm getting ready to go to dinner with DHs parents. What do you avoid while ttc? I find that most of it is doable. However, I do miss coffee a bit. I don't drink it as much, but I tell myself it's starting to get warmer so I don't need a hot drink. What changes, if any, have you made?


----------



## Mrs.R

Hi girls, sorry to barge in, can i join?? 

This is my first month TTC (CD1 today), i have long cycles (33-36 days) so i will be testing on the 23rd of May. So excited!!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Hopeful2014 said:


> Ladies, you've all been updated!
> 
> @kittiecat Welcome! I'm sorry about last month. I'm hoping this is *the* month for you and all you lovely ladies! :flower:
> 
> @Yrose20118 Welcome! Fingers crossed for you! :flower:
> 
> @Stephj25 Welcome! Good luck! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to go to dinner with DHs parents. What do you avoid while ttc? I find that most of it is doable. However, I do miss coffee a bit. I don't drink it as much, but I tell myself it's starting to get warmer so I don't need a hot drink. What changes, if any, have you made?

I haven't changed much when it comes to eating. I already don't drink alcohol so nothing to change there either. I've cut down on energy drinks, but I still have one occasionally. Still drink 2 cups of coffee a day, but no pop.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been trying to cut back on sugar and salt. I have also been trying to lose a bit of weight before we TTC next month. So eating as clean as I can.... I also limit myself to 2 cups of coffee, no pop, but drink lots of decaf Tea's instead, oh and increasing my water by a lot!! I am the worst for drinking water.


----------



## Hopeful2014

Mrs.R said:


> Hi girls, sorry to barge in, can i join??
> 
> This is my first month TTC (CD1 today), i have long cycles (33-36 days) so i will be testing on the 23rd of May. So excited!!!

Hey! You are more than welcome! Are you going to be temping or anything this month? Good luck! :flower:


----------



## kittiecat

Before the tww I don't change much tbh. I don't drink much anyway. I just try not to drink much when I do. During the tww I cut down on caffeine and try not to drink alcohol. But finding reasons every month is so hard! I just try to say to people that I'm just not much of a drinker anymore which I'm not! x


----------



## Mummy to HP

Does anyone mind if I have another quick whinge?? :nope:

So for at least 7 months DH has been ready to start trying. I however have actually really had to 'physch' myself up for having another baby after the problems we had after my little boy was born in 2011. Until mid last year I was still having CBT sessions and coming to terms with stuff. Finally I have said you know what yep I am 100% ready to be officially trying. With this month being our first 'proper' month.

So patentiently waiting for the right time of the month, still dtd but knowing that its really these few days NOW (ish) which are important for baby making. Plan was for this week tues-sun we would dtd everyday in the hope we cathc the pesky little egg.

Well for for the last two nights we havent done anything :-(, wed night we fell asleep and last night and this morning DH was 'too tired' OMG!!!!!!!

Can anyone else see the irony here?? I need to be in a better mood when he gets back tonight otherwise tonight isnt going to happen either. Im worried we have already missed anyway but I guess still dtd can only be a good thing right?

OK vent over :blush: sorry :blush:

But thanks for reading I need you guys as we havent really mentioned trying for #2 to anyone :thumbup:


----------



## burgbrandy

There's still time to catch that egg! Cheer up! Its so hard to "plan" bd and after awhile it becomes almost a hassle. Every other night during fertile time can get the job done. 

I was having the opposite problem. We are still newlyweds who bd every night. I thought maybe we were lowering his sperm quality so we made a plan to skip every other day during that week one cycle. Ha! We ended up dtd twice on the days we planned to skip! Lol! Now we just try to bd every day but don't stress out if we miss a day or two. Hubby got a new job working midnight to noon so we Have had a hard time getting down a routine. Lol.


----------



## Mummy to HP

burgbrandy said:


> There's still time to catch that egg! Cheer up! Its so hard to "plan" bd and after awhile it becomes almost a hassle. Every other night during fertile time can get the job done.
> 
> I was having the opposite problem. We are still newlyweds who bd every night. I thought maybe we were lowering his sperm quality so we made a plan to skip every other day during that week one cycle. Ha! We ended up dtd twice on the days we planned to skip! Lol! Now we just try to bd every day but don't stress out if we miss a day or two. Hubby got a new job working midnight to noon so we Have had a hard time getting down a routine. Lol.

ha ha :dohh: since LO came along we don't normal have such problems, I remember twice daily BD! Wasn't just confined to the bed either (those were the days :blush:). Good luck!
:thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

We can all use some motivation! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







the minute you think of giving up, think of the reason why you held on so long.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1









goodthings.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AllStar

I haven't really given up anything because I don't drink that much coffee/tea and I hardly ever drink but I have been upping my water intake as I generally feel a lot better for it when I do anyway and I've also been drinking grapefruit juice as it's suppose to help with cm so giving it a try. 

Thanks for the inspirational quotes. I'm not at the 'feeling like giving up' stage yet as its only cycle 2 for us but I do feel a bit down and frustrated by my long cycles a lot so it's good to have something positive to think. 

We're going for the every other day minimum throughout my whole cycle this month to be sure we don't miss ovulation as it varies each month. Hoping the temping (if I ever sleep properly) will confirm it this month.


----------



## yrose20118

Hiya ladies, 

Hope you are all having a nice day :hugs:

mummy to HP... there is still time to catch that egg... just try and DTD tonight... remember sperm can survive for upto one week 

Well I am on CD4 and im getting so impatient... I ovulated late last month so hope I dont again this month. Our plan is... in theory... is to BD every other night from CD7... the thing is we are both exhausted by bedtime and in the morning we are up with LO so no chance then... We are going to have to make ourselves do it... romantic huh!!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Ma9851

Hi ladies. 
On CD 19 (I have long cycles averaging 35 days). So due to test may 6th. 
This will be cycle 9 TTC #2. Currently on our third month of metformin for PCOS. Fingers crossed for a BFP in may :).


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ma9851 said:


> Hi ladies.
> On CD 19 (I have long cycles averaging 35 days). So due to test may 6th.
> This will be cycle 9 TTC #2. Currently on our third month of metformin for PCOS. Fingers crossed for a BFP in may :).

Welcome to our group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## Ameli

Please put me down for May 10th!


----------



## imaginary8x

Hey can you put me down for May 12th. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I found a very lovely birth story on FB last night and I thought I would share it with you 
https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/2013/04/18/vaginal-hospital-birth-of-triplets/

I wish I could have been as strong as her with my birth plan.


----------



## yrose20118

oh forgot to add i'll be due my May cycle on 14th May xxx


----------



## Mrs A

allforthegirl said:


> I found a very lovely birth story on FB last night and I thought I would share it with you
> https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/2013/04/18/vaginal-hospital-birth-of-triplets/
> 
> I wish I could have been as strong as her with my birth plan.

Absolutely amazing woman !


----------



## Hopeful2014

Welcome @Ameli :flower: and @imaginary8x :flower:

Fingers crossed for BFPs all around!


----------



## Mummy to HP

I felt a temp rise yesterday which others have said probably indicates I have O'd already. I don't temp properly I just felt hot (like a few hot spells). We did dtd last night although last time before that was Wed so I am not to hopeful for this month but I am guessing I am kind of now in the limbo of the TWW!!!!

Anyone want to join me? :thumbup:

Edit: actual I dont know maybe I havent has I am now having strange crampy feelings?? Maybe I will just wait until my ticker says I have ovulated haha. I cant get use to reading my body just yet!!!


----------



## Sherley

Cd16 for me and still waiting for temp rise....impatiently! Usually happens cd18 but I hoped it might be earlier this month. Been bd'ing daily since around cd8, knackered! Want to be in the tww!


----------



## AllStar

Cd 12 for me today. Last month I Ov'd cd 25 or there abouts so I've got a bit of a wait I think but I do sometimes have shorter cycles so you just never know! We're BDing every night/every other night hoping we don't miss it. I hate having long, unpredictable cycles.


----------



## Thyite

Hi girls, can I join? :happydance: I'm now on CD 11 and this is first cycle TTC/NTNP (I'm not measuring my temp so I guess it's not really TTC). I'll test on May 10th since my cycles can last up to 31 days-if I manage to wait that long.:brat::mrgreen:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Thyite said:


> Hi girls, can I join? :happydance: I'm now on CD 11 and this is first cycle TTC/NTNP (I'm not measuring my temp so I guess it's not really TTC). I'll test on May 10th since my cycles can last up to 31 days-if I manage to wait that long.:brat::mrgreen:

Welcome! There are a lot of ladies on here who are wanting to wait to test this cycle. Perhaps we can encourage each other. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@allforthegirl She is one strong lady. Here's to us all taking control of our destiny! :bodyb:

@Mummy to HP Before I started temping, I would constantly put my hand against my forehead (and closer to af ask DH) to see if I felt warmer or at least as warm because I knew I needed to stay as warm or get warmer.:haha: It is hard to read the signs.

@Sherley Knackered, that's a great word! That sounds about how I was last month.:blush: Fingers crossed. 

@AllStar Why can't we just have predictable cycles? Long or shorter, just predictable. :hugs:


I'm CD 10, waiting to ovulate, and I've started on my way to being knackered! :thumbup:


----------



## burgbrandy

Currently on CD 11 and getting close to o! Hopefully I'll get a positive opk today or tomorrow. We are still newlyweds and bd every day so we better catch that egg! Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mummy to HP said:


> I felt a temp rise yesterday which others have said probably indicates I have O'd already. I don't temp properly I just felt hot (like a few hot spells). We did dtd last night although last time before that was Wed so I am not to hopeful for this month but I am guessing I am kind of now in the limbo of the TWW!!!!
> 
> Anyone want to join me? :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: actual I dont know maybe I havent has I am now having strange crampy feelings?? Maybe I will just wait until my ticker says I have ovulated haha. I cant get use to reading my body just yet!!!

I am 3DPO as per FF, so if you need someone to symptom spot I am here!! Though we technically are TTC starting May 1st I am stil hoping for a BFP, maybe DH slipped up :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful2014

As some of us are waiting for ovulation, as patiently as can be expected, I thought we could use this.
 



Attached Files:







MjAxMi1kNDdhOTE4MGVjMzllYmVm.png
File size: 58 KB
Views: 5









e1cd22987d5c951eaef605cf1467c7bf.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## robyn1990

CD6 and AF has ended so im so eager to get trying!!!

This month is seriously dragging, just wanna ovulate :(

Xxx


----------



## FrancoRie710

Hi friends! I would like to join this thread, I'll be testing on May 2nd or 3rd. We've been ttc since July 2012 but it's my 11th cycle because they're somewhat short. I've been taking a prenatal vitamin, then i added B6 to lengthen my LP which i think has worked. I also started taking Pregnitude twice per day for the past two weeks. I am trying not to get my hopes up too high but I can't help but hope this is our month!

This week we bd'd every day through Wed night and my husband went out of town on Thurs morning. Thurs morning I also got a positive opk. I would have liked to bd that night and the next one too but hubby was gone! I'm hoping the rest of that bd-ing was enough! I had a temp spike this morning so I'm officially in the tww. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hopeful2014

FrancoRie710 said:


> Hi friends! I would like to join this thread, I'll be testing on May 2nd or 3rd. We've been ttc since July 2012 but it's my 11th cycle because they're somewhat short. I've been taking a prenatal vitamin, then i added B6 to lengthen my LP which i think has worked. I also started taking Pregnitude twice per day for the past two weeks. I am trying not to get my hopes up too high but I can't help but hope this is our month!
> 
> This week we bd'd every day through Wed night and my husband went out of town on Thurs morning. Thurs morning I also got a positive opk. I would have liked to bd that night and the next one too but hubby was gone! I'm hoping the rest of that bd-ing was enough! I had a temp spike this morning so I'm officially in the tww.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Welcome! You know they say that the days before ovulation day itself are really important so chances are with all the earlier BDing that you are covered. I hope this is your month! :flower:


----------



## kirstyjane13

can you add me to May 18th please ... i'm on holiday then (only a weekend away in yarmouth) so will have to make sure i pack my tests hehe xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

kirstyjane13 said:


> can you add me to May 18th please ... i'm on holiday then (only a weekend away in yarmouth) so will have to make sure i pack my tests hehe xx

Welcome! A weekend away and a BFP sound good together. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## liz1985

According to my app ( I'm not charting/temping etc) I should have OV yesterday, but I'm not convinced I have. Yesterday and today I'm having slight cramping and last month I had very obvious EWCM and so far I've had none. This I'd only my second cycle off BC and last month went straight back to 28 day cycle, and was pretty sure I OV cd15, and just assumed this month would be same but maybe not. So not really sure if I'm in tww or not yet?!


----------



## Mummy to HP

allforthegirl said:


> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> I felt a temp rise yesterday which others have said probably indicates I have O'd already. I don't temp properly I just felt hot (like a few hot spells). We did dtd last night although last time before that was Wed so I am not to hopeful for this month but I am guessing I am kind of now in the limbo of the TWW!!!!
> 
> Anyone want to join me? :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: actual I dont know maybe I havent has I am now having strange crampy feelings?? Maybe I will just wait until my ticker says I have ovulated haha. I cant get use to reading my body just yet!!!
> 
> I am 3DPO as per FF, so if you need someone to symptom spot I am here!! Though we technically are TTC starting May 1st I am stil hoping for a BFP, maybe DH slipped up :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yey! A symptom spotting buddy. Although I want to try and not be totally crazy and convince myself I have symtoms which I don't :blush:.

Fingers crossed that maybe DH did slip up haha. :thumbup:


----------



## kittiecat

CD4 and already impatient for ovulation :dohh:. I want to be in the tww again! :( x


----------



## burgbrandy

I think waiting for o is worse than the ttw! I'm so close but I feel like o is still forever away!


----------



## robyn1990

Yeah I agree, in CD6 and it feels live forever till ovulation, would rather be in TWW x


----------



## kittiecat

the one thing I worry about now is will we time BD right this month? I always worry about it even though we inevitably do as we BD pretty frequently. At least with the tww you know you have done all you can x


----------



## yrose20118

oh I agree... waiting for O is horrid... as you feel you feel you cant do alot... but at least in the tww you can have hope, symptom spot... and well you know one way or another at the end of that wait... 

CD5... and im soooooooooooo impatient... roll on next few days so we can at least start the BDing process and have the excitement that we might of created a baby!!!

xxx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Hopeful2014 said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> can you add me to May 18th please ... i'm on holiday then (only a weekend away in yarmouth) so will have to make sure i pack my tests hehe xx
> 
> Welcome! A weekend away and a BFP sound good together. Good luck! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you!! It really would be the best weekend ever. And if I did get a bfp it.would be due 3 days before my birthday. Seems all so perfect. Fingers xd xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

kittiecat said:


> CD4 and already impatient for ovulation :dohh:. I want to be in the tww again! :( x

Aww I'm exactly the same!! I'm only on cd1 and I want to be in my tww and testing again!!xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for may 19th please :thumbup: GL ladies :dust:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Welcome to our group @Ruskiegirl! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


@liz1985 Perhaps BD for a bit longer just in case you get EWCM later than last month. I've heard ovulation date can change, but it's the luteal phase that should remain about the same. You might be a little later this month? If so, I would say you are close if you are having slight cramping. :hugs:


I agree about waiting until ovulation being somewhat worse than the tww. While waiting there's all this nervousness that you might miss it and it's also the time when everything you do (or don't do) matters. Good luck ladies!


----------



## RaeChay

CD 9 tomorrow. Will start my opk tomorrow am :) just glad to say bye to AF for now! Here's hoping. I plan to test may 6-8.


----------



## Hopeful2014

RaeChay said:


> CD 9 tomorrow. Will start my opk tomorrow am :) just glad to say bye to AF for now! Here's hoping. I plan to test may 6-8.

Welcome to the group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## Sherley

RaeChay said:


> CD 9 tomorrow. Will start my opk tomorrow am :) just glad to say bye to AF for now! Here's hoping. I plan to test may 6-8.

Exciting! Just as an aside, I heard its best to do opk in afternoon or eve as that's when the surge that opk detects generally happens... 

Woo hoo, looks like some of us are now in 2 ww, me included I think, yippee!


----------



## want2bemommy

May 1st for me... If I can wait that long


----------



## 291

Put me down for May 20


----------



## Hopeful2014

Welcome @want2bemommy! It can be hard waiting to test. We're here for you. Good luck! :flower:

@291 How did everything go at the doctors? I hope you are getting the answers you need! :flower:


----------



## kirstyjane13

I can't wait to get to the tww again and I'm only a day in lol xx


----------



## robyn1990

Lol same I'm CD7 and the BD'ing has already begun.....just in case of ultra early ovulation lol! X


----------



## yrose20118

im addicited to this thread! lol :haha:

Oh exciting some of us Mayt ladies are getting into the TWW... exciting times!!! 

xxx


----------



## 291

Hopeful2014 said:


> @291 How did everything go at the doctors? I hope you are getting the answers you need! :flower:

Aww you remembered :) 
It was ok, we are being referred on to a specialist and will see them in June most likely (we're going private, but will wait till after our holiday overseas, fingers crossed that brings us luck). 
The issue is low progesterone for me, and very low motility for him.
Looking like we will end up on the IVF path.


----------



## kirstyjane13

robyn1990 said:


> Lol same I'm CD7 and the BD'ing has already begun.....just in case of ultra early ovulation lol! X


Haha yeah I did that last month. Nearly every day from cd7 for about 2 weeks to definately catch o... But since have been told everyday lessens the chances (would never have guessed) my sister has given me some ovulation tests I might try this month xx


----------



## robyn1990

Oh really :/ whys that? Maybe every other day then.... Xx


----------



## burgbrandy

Ugh! I have a vent...my hubby lost my thermometer! I keep it in my pillowcase, but we switched pillows yesterday, and ITS GONE! i'm seriously pissed. Today is CD 12 and I don't like missing this crucial temp! And of course dh doesn't understand at all. I actually cried when I looked for half an hour and still can't find it.


----------



## FrancoRie710

Sherley said:


> RaeChay said:
> 
> 
> CD 9 tomorrow. Will start my opk tomorrow am :) just glad to say bye to AF for now! Here's hoping. I plan to test may 6-8.
> 
> Exciting! Just as an aside, I heard its best to do opk in afternoon or eve as that's when the surge that opk detects generally happens...Click to expand...

I know that's what they say but I always get better results from fmu. I'm able to test more consistently in the morning too since I never know exactly when I'm coming home in the afternoon. Granted I haven't had a bfp yet, but I always get positive opk's.


----------



## burgbrandy

robyn1990 said:


> Oh really :/ whys that? Maybe every other day then.... Xx

Supposedly having sex every day can lower sperm count, but if ur SO has no known issues, there is nothing wrong with every day. Sperm replenishes itself in about 24 hours, so its just fine.


----------



## RaeChay

Sherley said:


> RaeChay said:
> 
> 
> CD 9 tomorrow. Will start my opk tomorrow am :) just glad to say bye to AF for now! Here's hoping. I plan to test may 6-8.
> 
> Exciting! Just as an aside, I heard its best to do opk in afternoon or eve as that's when the surge that opk detects generally happens...
> 
> Woo hoo, looks like some of us are now in 2 ww, me included I think, yippee!Click to expand...


Yay for TWW! Also, I'm using clearblue digital opk- they specify FMU (haha this was very confusing to me at first- I guess they're more sensitive?). GL to you for TWW!


----------



## allforthegirl

Had baby dreams last night!! Our baby was sooo cute. I can't wait to hold my precious being in my hands!!


----------



## burgbrandy

My opk was lighter this morning! Yay! I bet a have a positive by tomorrow!

(it seems like I typically have a high level of lh all cycle so my opks are always pretty dark, then they lighten for a day or two, and then I get a bright blaring positive! After a few positives, they fade a bit, but stay dark for the rest of my cycle. Maybe i'm weird. Lol)


----------



## lesh07

Hi there I am ttc baby no 6 and this is our 1st month of trying. It usually takes us on average 2 years to conceive so not expecting a bfp yet but it would be more than welcomed to come early. Due af 10th may. Would love to join your list. Xxxxx


----------



## kittiecat

yeah I heard that BDing every day was bad too but only if your OH has a low sperm count. Until we are told that we are just BDing when we want. Am determined to not plan BD this cycle round and just let it happen cause otherwise I get too stressed.


----------



## paperklutz

Hi.. this will be my first month of actively TTC. Last week I found out really early that I was pregnant, but turned out to be chemical. We then decided we're ready to really try, and I learned a lesson about being cautiously optimistic when it comes to positive tests. I feel like I'm mentally prepared for this and for possible disappointment again...

So yeah also I quit smoking 2 days ago in preparation. Now I'm researching TTC to occupy myself and also to remind me of my motivation to stay smoke-free. So far its kind of helping... lol

I'll be testing on 5/18, let's do this thing.... :happydance:


----------



## kittiecat

paperklutz said:


> Hi.. this will be my first month of actively TTC. Last week I found out really early that I was pregnant, but turned out to be chemical. We then decided we're ready to try... and I learned a lesson about being cautiously optimistic when it comes to positive tests. I feel like I'm mentally prepared for this and for possibly disappointment.
> 
> So yeah also I quit smoking 2 days ago in preparation. Now I'm researching TTC to occupy myself and also to remind me of my motivation to stay smoke-free. So far its kind of helping... lol
> 
> I'll be testing on 5/18, let's do this thing.... :happydance:

good luck hun with TTC and with quitting smoking! Hope you get another bfp quickly and that it's a sticky one! x


----------



## Thyite

burgbrandy said:


> robyn1990 said:
> 
> 
> Oh really :/ whys that? Maybe every other day then.... Xx
> 
> Supposedly having sex every day can lower sperm count, but if ur SO has no known issues, there is nothing wrong with every day. Sperm replenishes itself in about 24 hours, so its just fine.Click to expand...

:shock: if that's true we're going to have problem, we BD at least once a day, and he always does at least one 'solo dance' :blush: so I'm not sure does he even has any sperm left with all that hard work:wacko: but I hope it's too early to worry about that, since we just started TTC (and DH already calls me 'mommy' :laugh2: ).


----------



## FrancoRie710

Thyite said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robyn1990 said:
> 
> 
> Oh really :/ whys that? Maybe every other day then.... Xx
> 
> Supposedly having sex every day can lower sperm count, but if ur SO has no known issues, there is nothing wrong with every day. Sperm replenishes itself in about 24 hours, so its just fine.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: if that's true we're going to have problem, we BD at least once a day, and he always does at least one 'solo dance' :blush: so I'm not sure does he even has any sperm left with all that hard work:wacko: but I hope it's too early to worry about that, since we just started TTC (and DH already calls me 'mommy' :laugh2: ).Click to expand...

Good lord, was it like that when you weren't ttc? You guys have a sex drive like I can't imagine.


----------



## Mummy to HP

FrancoRie710 said:


> Thyite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robyn1990 said:
> 
> 
> Oh really :/ whys that? Maybe every other day then.... Xx
> 
> Supposedly having sex every day can lower sperm count, but if ur SO has no known issues, there is nothing wrong with every day. Sperm replenishes itself in about 24 hours, so its just fine.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: if that's true we're going to have problem, we BD at least once a day, and he always does at least one 'solo dance' :blush: so I'm not sure does he even has any sperm left with all that hard work:wacko: but I hope it's too early to worry about that, since we just started TTC (and DH already calls me 'mommy' :laugh2: ).Click to expand...
> 
> Good lord, was it like that when you weren't ttc? You guys have a sex drive like I can't imagine.Click to expand...

Haha I know I thought that! Back in the early days we were 'at it like rabbits' as the saying goes but now 11 years later I find when we are not ttc then 2/3 times a week is good going :blush:. Planning dtd is not so much fun either I am finding. Didnt have this problem last time :nope:


----------



## burgbrandy

Thyite said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robyn1990 said:
> 
> 
> Oh really :/ whys that? Maybe every other day then.... Xx
> 
> Supposedly having sex every day can lower sperm count, but if ur SO has no known issues, there is nothing wrong with every day. Sperm replenishes itself in about 24 hours, so its just fine.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: if that's true we're going to have problem, we BD at least once a day, and he always does at least one 'solo dance' :blush: so I'm not sure does he even has any sperm left with all that hard work:wacko: but I hope it's too early to worry about that, since we just started TTC (and DH already calls me 'mommy' :laugh2: ).Click to expand...

Lol! More than once a day is fine too, but I'd ask him to cut out the solo dance. ;) that's just a waste. Lol! U could always have him put his "juice" in a soft cup and wear that so he doesn't have to quit. He he.

Dh and I bd every day regardless...one month I thought maybe sperm count was the issue so we planned to skip every other day right before o, and we ended up dtd twice on those days! Lmao!


----------



## Thyite

FrancoRie710 said:


> Thyite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robyn1990 said:
> 
> 
> Oh really :/ whys that? Maybe every other day then.... Xx
> 
> Supposedly having sex every day can lower sperm count, but if ur SO has no known issues, there is nothing wrong with every day. Sperm replenishes itself in about 24 hours, so its just fine.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: if that's true we're going to have problem, we BD at least once a day, and he always does at least one 'solo dance' :blush: so I'm not sure does he even has any sperm left with all that hard work:wacko: but I hope it's too early to worry about that, since we just started TTC (and DH already calls me 'mommy' :laugh2: ).Click to expand...
> 
> Good lord, was it like that when you weren't ttc? You guys have a sex drive like I can't imagine.Click to expand...

No, but we weren't really living together then, or we were organising wedding, or we had cousins staying with us for a while and since we were using BC it wasn't that much fun:mrgreen: and we don't see each other 6 months a year because of DH's job so that's another reason why are we now jumping like rabbits:happydance::lol:


----------



## FrancoRie710

Thyite said:


> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thyite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robyn1990 said:
> 
> 
> Oh really :/ whys that? Maybe every other day then.... Xx
> 
> Supposedly having sex every day can lower sperm count, but if ur SO has no known issues, there is nothing wrong with every day. Sperm replenishes itself in about 24 hours, so its just fine.Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: if that's true we're going to have problem, we BD at least once a day, and he always does at least one 'solo dance' :blush: so I'm not sure does he even has any sperm left with all that hard work:wacko: but I hope it's too early to worry about that, since we just started TTC (and DH already calls me 'mommy' :laugh2: ).Click to expand...
> 
> Good lord, was it like that when you weren't ttc? You guys have a sex drive like I can't imagine.Click to expand...
> 
> No, but we weren't really living together then, or we were organising wedding, or we had cousins staying with us for a while and since we were using BC it wasn't that much fun:mrgreen: and we don't see each other 6 months a year because of DH's job so that's another reason why are we now jumping like rabbits:happydance::lol:Click to expand...

Well, God bless!


----------



## robyn1990

Lol Were planning on DTD every day from tomorrow (CD8) hope it works :)
Xxxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 Welcome to our group! Good luck and fingers crossed you get an early surprise this time! :flower:

@paperklutz Welcome to our group! I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I think it's wonderful that you are being positive, getting prepared, and getting healthier. :flower:



A baby can motivate us to do almost anything, right ladies? When you think of all the things we do when ttc and then everything after, it's understandable that women connect with being a parent very early.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy Oh no! Have you found it yet? I'd say with the hopes of getting a positive opk tomorrow to BD as much as possible! If you haven't found it yet remember the BDing is more important than the thermometer, but I totally get needing it to see the temperature everyday! It's one of my reasons to wake up sometimes. :winkwink:

@allforthegirl What a sweet dream. Was it a boy or girl? Your temps are looking nice!:thumbup:


Funny, funny! We have been together since early high school, twelve years now. I admit the 'unprotected' way is more fun probably for a few reasons.:haha:


----------



## AllStar

Hopeful2014 said:


> Funny, funny! We have been together since early high school, twelve years now. I admit the 'unprotected' way is more fun probably for a few reasons.:haha:

I've been with my husband since I was 14, him 15. I'm almost 23 now and we've been married nearly 5 years. I love talking to people who met their OH's in school and are still together


----------



## Hopeful2014

AllStar said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> Funny, funny! We have been together since early high school, twelve years now. I admit the 'unprotected' way is more fun probably for a few reasons.:haha:
> 
> I've been with my husband since I was 14, him 15. I'm almost 23 now and we've been married nearly 5 years. I love talking to people who met their OH's in school and are still togetherClick to expand...

Me too! It really does happen! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Morning ladies! I know we have all been thinking about the waiting process. Waiting to try, waiting for af, waiting to ovulate, waiting to ovulate (oh, did I say that one already...), waiting to test, waiting for baby or sadly waiting for next cycle. This struck me and I think it might some of you as well. Here's to another day of waiting and doing all that I can to achieve my dream! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







waiting.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AllStar said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> Funny, funny! We have been together since early high school, twelve years now. I admit the 'unprotected' way is more fun probably for a few reasons.:haha:
> 
> I've been with my husband since I was 14, him 15. I'm almost 23 now and we've been married nearly 5 years. I love talking to people who met their OH's in school and are still togetherClick to expand...

My husband and I met when we were 19 and we have been married for almost 14 years :thumbup:


----------



## Sherley

Hey everyone! How are we all? Lots of sweet stories about how you met your OHs....we were 17 when we met, together for 14 years now and married for 5.
So, I'm pretty sure I o today (pesky funny temp yesterday made me think I had already, but with cramps yesterday and this morning and now disappearance of Ewcm, I'm reckoning its today and hoping for big temp rise tomorrow.) Soooooo, it got me thinking, for those of us 1-2dpo, isn't it amazing that we could already be pg and not know it....positive thought for the day! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

I will be testing in May! can't believe I can say that now! I would say approx. 6th May
Goodluck to all x


----------



## FrancoRie710

Does anyone else have a gradual rise on their chart? Every month it takes me about three days after o to get to my high temp. I would post my chart but I'm not sure how. From what I've read it's normal but i'll worry about anything!


----------



## Rikkitikki

Can you put me down for the 15th please? Thanks!


----------



## burgbrandy

Hey guys! I did end up finding my thermometer finally last night! Yay! Lol! My temp dropped this morning, so today should be o day! 

I have an odd story of me and my dh...I get one of two responses: "ur crazy!" Or "what a sweet story to tell ur grandchildren!" Dh and I met while I was working in a gas station and we fell in love immediately. We moved in together a week later and got married 3 Weeks later! So here we are, 10 months later and doing great! We started ttc right after our wedding. Our families have known each other for 50+ years but we had never met. Most people think its sweet but others think we are nuts. Oh well! We love each other!


----------



## AllStar

burgbrandy said:


> Hey guys! I did end up finding my thermometer finally last night! Yay! Lol! My temp dropped this morning, so today should be o day!
> 
> I have an odd story of me and my dh...I get one of two responses: "ur crazy!" Or "what a sweet story to tell ur grandchildren!" Dh and I met while I was working in a gas station and we fell in love immediately. We moved in together a week later and got married 3 Weeks later! So here we are, 10 months later and doing great! We started ttc right after our wedding. Our families have known each other for 50+ years but we had never met. Most people think its sweet but others think we are nuts. Oh well! We love each other!

Some thought we were nuts for getting married at 18 and DH's family was very against it saying it wouldn't last more than a year! As long as you're happy, that's all that matters!


----------



## FrancoRie710

I hate to symptom spot (because pretty much anything that could be preg could also be af) but I have had some mild cramping since O, 3-4 days ago. Anyone else?


----------



## lilly_bum

yayyy can i join im going to be testing the 25thof may the day before my los first birthday i have a 35 day cycle and im on cd 3 yayy lol gd luck ladies xx


----------



## lilly_bum

FrancoRie710 said:


> I hate to symptom spot (because pretty much anything that could be preg could also be af) but I have had some mild cramping since O, 3-4 days ago. Anyone else?

its funny the way the body works :shrug: when i got preg my lo one i had no cramp no ewcm nothing so was just waiting af was quite shocked i got my bfp esp as i thought i didnt ov xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful2014 said:


> @burgbrandy Oh no! Have you found it yet? I'd say with the hopes of getting a positive opk tomorrow to BD as much as possible! If you haven't found it yet remember the BDing is more important than the thermometer, but I totally get needing it to see the temperature everyday! It's one of my reasons to wake up sometimes. :winkwink:
> 
> @allforthegirl What a sweet dream. Was it a boy or girl? Your temps are looking nice!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Funny, funny! We have been together since early high school, twelve years now. I admit the 'unprotected' way is more fun probably for a few reasons.:haha:

It was a girl. DH and I wanted to have a girl, but we found it hard to think it possible when I had three with my previous relationship, then another boy with him. So for close to three years we thought we were done. Then one day someone I know said to me, after I said it isn't going to happen, "maybe you are just not asking your angels in the right way!" Well that struck a cord with me. I never in a million years thought that would make a difference. I thought I would give it a try, and said to my Guardian Angel 'If I am meant to have a girl, let her be!' then a month later everyone kept mentioning that I was having this girl. I was in denial at first. Then my boy started to change from being all dried up to moist and fertile again. It has been over two years for me to have any moisture down below. So this seemed like a huge sign to us. I even started hearing a child call to me in the middle of the night. I also had a dream about her and how she looks right now (spirit form) and a friend of mine and I were having coffee (she is in touch and aware of that stuff, very intuitive), she said all of the sudden said that there was this girl with me. When she described her it was exactly the child I saw in my dreams. I never told her anything about the dream. How cool was that??


----------



## allforthegirl

FrancoRie710 said:


> I hate to symptom spot (because pretty much anything that could be preg could also be af) but I have had some mild cramping since O, 3-4 days ago. Anyone else?

Yes actually I have been having cramps since O. Mine just never went away. Though mine hurt if I sneeze or stretch while it is really cramping. I seem to get these cramps ever so often in my cycle. But did have them with the cycle of my loss, so it could be a good symptom. I say it is better than no cramps in that case LOL


----------



## AllStar

Need opinions ladies...sorry if I ramble on.

Last month on cd 11 I had sharp stabbing pain on and off all day low down on left side. Also had wet, almost ewcm that day for a couple of days after too. A few days after this I had a random mid-cycle bleed for a couple of days. Very very light but more than spotting. I used opk's so I know I Ov'd cd 25/26 and had a 43 day cycle.

Today, cd 14 I have the same sharp stabbing pain low down but this time in my right side?! I also have quite a bit of very almost ewcm?!

What is going on? Is my body trying to ovulate? I assumed last month was just a strange cycle but here I have it again?


----------



## burgbrandy

Sounds like o is coming, allstar!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/user_files_hpt_gallery/resized/ctp-90910-1366641226.jpg?s=medium
Here is my opk progression from the last week or so! They started out dark, then faded a couple days ago, and now they are getting dark again today! Bottom is today, CD 13 at 10 am. Not quite positive, but very close. I should have a nice blazing positive tonight. after a couple days of positives, they always stay dark til af comes.


----------



## mybabydreams

Hey ladies! I FINALLY got my positive OPK (following my mc) yesterday and today CD34/5!! I cant tell you how relieved I am! I will be testing on 5th May (providing the old hag doesnt catch me first!) Just though Id check in and share my date xxxx


----------



## LittleBunnie

*stumbles across thread*

I'd love to join in! :) I just got my first positive ovulation test today! Figuring.. I'd be testing around May 6th? 
I'm Nadia btw. :wave: Helloooooo out there!


----------



## BRIT1416

I'm new to these things and I am on cycle day 9 and usually have 30 days total. I would love to join =) I am a mother of two and me and the hubby are TTC =) is it OK if I join? =)


----------



## burgbrandy

Welcome Brit! :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Hi Nadia!


----------



## LittleBunnie

Hello! :wave: How are you today? (it's 10:45AM here and I am bright eyed and bushy tailed) Lol.


----------



## burgbrandy

LittleBunnie said:


> Hello! :wave: How are you today? (it's 10:45AM here and I am bright eyed and bushy tailed) Lol.

Its 11:45 here and i'm ready for a nap! Lol! Hubby got up at 4 am to go turkey hunting and i've been awake since then. Ugh! We are napping as soon as he gets home. Lol!


----------



## BRIT1416

I bought opk but wondering if there is anything else I can be doing?? Really wanting this to be the month ( I'm sure everyone else is too =P) but just wondering what else I can do?? Any advice?? Thanks!!


----------



## lesh07

Hopeful2014 said:


> @lesh07 Welcome to our group! Good luck and fingers crossed you get an early surprise this time! :flower:
> 
> @paperklutz Welcome to our group! I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I think it's wonderful that you are being positive, getting prepared, and getting healthier. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> A baby can motivate us to do almost anything, right ladies? When you think of all the things we do when ttc and then everything after, it's understandable that women connect with being a parent very early.

Thankyou. Well I dtd last night on cd 10 and this morning have had alot of sticky, Stretchy egg white stuff. So thinking I may be ovulating earlier than normal so with dtd last night I may have caught it at the perfect time. 

Will keep dtd for the next few days to make sure that I am going to hit prime time. 

Good luck to all may testers. Xxxxxx


----------



## burgbrandy

There's a ton of things to try, but the first thing is bbt! Charting temps is the best way to keep track of what's going on with ur body. And make sure u track cm. bd any time u have ewcm/watery cm cuz sperm can live longer in it and u could be ovulating. Opks are great, but not foolproof. U can get a surge and not o, or o the same day as ur surge, or 3 days later, or have 2 surges before u o. It gets confusing without confirming with bbt. When u do get a pos opk, bd for 3-4 days to be safe! Good luck!


----------



## LittleBunnie

burgbrandy said:


> LittleBunnie said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :wave: How are you today? (it's 10:45AM here and I am bright eyed and bushy tailed) Lol.
> 
> Its 11:45 here and i'm ready for a nap! Lol! Hubby got up at 4 am to go turkey hunting and i've been awake since then. Ugh! We are napping as soon as he gets home. Lol!Click to expand...

Turkey hunting sounds fun! :happydance: Do you cook what you catch?


----------



## burgbrandy

LittleBunnie said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBunnie said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :wave: How are you today? (it's 10:45AM here and I am bright eyed and bushy tailed) Lol.
> 
> Its 11:45 here and i'm ready for a nap! Lol! Hubby got up at 4 am to go turkey hunting and i've been awake since then. Ugh! We are napping as soon as he gets home. Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Turkey hunting sounds fun! :happydance: Do you cook what you catch?Click to expand...

Of course! And we went fishing yesterday and got 2 dozen trout that we will be smoking later this week. :) and we still have about 50 lbs of deer in our freezer. And he's gonna take the girls squirrel hunting in a few months. 

We are rednecks. Lol! All about guns and hunting. I love it.


----------



## liz1985

Allforthegirl- I dreamt about DS while pregnant and I swear he looked just like the baby in my dream. Could be a sign for you.

Paperklutz- hope you get a sticky this month. Well done quitting smoking, hope its not to hard for you. 

So I'm pretty sure I've ovulated now, my cramps have gone and had EWCM which is slowly changing. That will prob mean that I should test 3 days later but I'm going to test as originally planned or ill just drive my self crazy thinking an I late? Pregnant? Etc. I got my BFP with DS at only 7dpo so thinking if I was it would show up by then anyway.

So I think I'm 1dpo and so far no symptoms to share.


----------



## kirstyjane13

burgbrandy said:


> robyn1990 said:
> 
> 
> Oh really :/ whys that? Maybe every other day then.... Xx
> 
> Supposedly having sex every day can lower sperm count, but if ur SO has no known issues, there is nothing wrong with every day. Sperm replenishes itself in about 24 hours, so its just fine.Click to expand...

Someone told me everyday was bad...can't remember who it was now, glad I've been put right lol. Shouldn't listen to what everyone else says Haha xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

Welcome to all the new ladies! This is an amazing, fun day on the thread! I will properly say hello and update all dates as soon as I'm off the mobile. Very exciting day! :flower:


----------



## NadiaSweety

Put me down for May 31st. Although with my luck recently I will probably be testing in early June. I am expecting AF today or tomorrow and I started spotting 2 days ago. I will be entering my 8th cycle TTC#1. Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hello to all the new ladies and good luck!

So I am in the tww anywhere from 4 to 1dpo. Yep I am pretty clueless it would seem :blush:. Trying very hard not to start crazy symptom spotting for at least a week! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Would you all mind if I posted a opk to see what you all think? Not sure if it is or might just be leading up to it.


----------



## lilly_bum

post away im sure ive got some pics somewere for you to compare too :) xxxx


----------



## lesh07

Post it we are all here to help each other. Xxx


----------



## lilly_bum

this is mine from last cycle although we missed due to a teething baby lol
 



Attached Files:







ov test.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopeful2014

Here are a couple looks at it. I am not sure. It seems lighter than the control line to me. It was taken with smu, the photos were taken within test reading time, and the brand is Target brand. I'm CD 12. I'm not sure when ovulation is supposed to be as FF changed date last cycle. FF said CD 12 and then switched to CD 18 last cycle, but who knows. My temperatures did indicate CD 18 was the most probable date last cycle. I'm operating under the idea it could be between CD 12 - CD 18, most likely between CD 15-18 due to past symptoms and temperatures though. Do you think it is leading up? Thanks!:flower:


----------



## lilly_bum

your almost there hun get dtd you may already be there gd luck xx


----------



## AllStar

Looks almost there Hopeful but mine look like that for days before I get and actual positive (and last cycle I got 4/5 days of positives so I'm probably not normal!) but then I've seen some women say they don't ever get a true positive just one like yours that's almost there so I guess it's different for all of us? What do you normally get? Good luck and get BDing just incase!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@30mummyof1 Welcome to our group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


@Rikkitikki Welcome to the group! Good luck and fingers crossed!:flower:


@lilly_bum Welcome to our group! It would be so nice to find out before lo's birthday! Good luck! :flower:


@LittleBunnie I'm glad you stumbled across the thread! Awesome on the positive opk and good luck for a positive test on the 6th! :flower:


@BRIT1416 Absolutely! Welcome to the group! Opks combined with checking for cm will help you determine when ovulation is going to happen. Temping will help you determine that it did happen. I highly recommend temping as it tells you all sorts of things about yourself. One of those things is telling you if/when you ovulate. The only issue is that it indicates ovulation after it happens, but over time you can start to see a pattern which helps. :flower:

@NadiaSweety I recognize you from a past thread. I'm happy you joined this thread! I hope that you get that BFP! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Sherley It is so amazing to think that once we enter the tww we could already be pregnant! It's too bad something doesn't happen immediately to alert us. Instead we have to wait it out. Even when it doesn't work out, it is nice to have days to dream and imagine it. Good luck on that temp jump!


@FrancoRie710 Do you use FF to chart? If so, click on the "Sharing" button at top of page. Then click on "Get Code". Then set the features you want us to see. Then click create. The next page should give you a link to copy and paste here. There may be another way, but that's fairly easy. Let us know if you need any more help. 


@AllStar Did you get a positive opk on cd 11 last month or today with the pains? You may be gearing up to ovulate and end up being delayed for some reason. I know you said this is your first month temping, but what about today's temperature? Did it drop like a ovulation drop from the day before? 


@mybabydreams Your date is updated girl! :happydance:


Lastly, symptom spot away ladies! Acknowledging symptoms and signs is important. Whether they lead to pregnancy (yes, please!!!) or to af, it's all about recognizing them to help you cope now or learning about what to expect later.

Thanks for looking at my opk. I agree; I think it's on its way. Last month I had dark lines in the morning (fmu) and then lighter lines during the day. FF confirmed ovulation on cd 12. Then FF changed ovulation to cd 18 and I had already stopped taking them so I may have not seen a perfect positive yet as last month was the first month using them. This is the first opk for me this month. I am going to rely on smu this time and maybe some at night just to check progression.


----------



## lilly_bum

my prego symptom is a cold sore very gross as soon as i get one i know before lilly it was really easy to track my af n stuff :happydance: i used to ov get cramp sore boobst hen af now af just apears with no warning :( and feels like im bieng booted in the vag i hate it im only cd3 but will update symptoms and stuff and possitive opks and if and when we get to dtd think i have actually forgoton what sex is haha xxx


----------



## MzImpatient

Thank you for adding me to the list Hopeful2014!

Question about ttc: is it ok to dtd everyday during o? I don't want to miss this cycle from "overloading":haha: myself!


----------



## burgbrandy

MzImpatient said:


> Thank you for adding me to the list Hopeful2014!
> 
> Question about ttc: is it ok to dtd everyday during o? I don't want to miss this cycle from "overloading":haha: myself!

Yup, as long as ur SO has no known sperm issues.


----------



## MzImpatient

Not that I know of, but he does use medicinal marijuana (I feel like i'm gonna be judged but I'd rather know what to do for the best results). I did order conceive plus for this cycle so I hope that helps.


----------



## burgbrandy

I haven't looked into marijuana's affects on male fertility, but I'd start making him take vitamins of some sort just in case. I just don't know much about male fertility cuz i've been focused so much on my fertility and trying to improve myself. (and no judgment here!)


----------



## MzImpatient

Yuck...drinking a green mixture smoothie for healing and fertility and it's nasty! Oh the things we eat, drink and take to get our little beans!


----------



## allforthegirl

MzImpatient said:


> Yuck...drinking a green mixture smoothie for healing and fertility and it's nasty! Oh the things we eat, drink and take to get our little beans!

What does it have in it?


----------



## Hopeful2014

MzImpatient said:


> Thank you for adding me to the list Hopeful2014!
> 
> Question about ttc: is it ok to dtd everyday during o? I don't want to miss this cycle from "overloading":haha: myself!


You're welcome! Yeah, it's supposed to be fine to dtd everyday as long as there are no known sperm issues. If able, it could definitely improve chances the more you dtd. Some people start the day after af and go every other day until the first positive opk and then dtd every day for 3-4 days or until they see a confirmed temp shift. Some start after af and dtd every day until the temp shift. 

There's one plan called 'sperm meets egg plan' or 'smep'. As described on twoweekwait.com and whattoexpect.com, you start dtd on day 8 and then take one opk every day starting at day 10. Some say to elevate your hips for 10-30 minutes after dtd. Then when you get a positive opk dtd that day and the next two days in a row. Then skip one day (the day after ovulation day) and dtd once more the next day. 

However, this assumes you have an average cycle, so you may need to adjust based on your number of cycle days and when you typically ovulate if you already have an idea of when that will be. 

:flower:

Ladies,
-Side note: twoweekwait.com says "It has been said that up to 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on their first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan." I haven't heard this before. I'm not sure if it's true, but it's worth a shot if you've had a miscarriage. Has anyone heard this?


----------



## allforthegirl

All that BD really wears a person out LOL!! We have a house hold of monsters so we don't get a quiet moment to ourselves very often. So it tires us out LOL Man I am talking like we are pensioners LOL :haha:


----------



## MzImpatient

allforthegirl said:


> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> Yuck...drinking a green mixture smoothie for healing and fertility and it's nasty! Oh the things we eat, drink and take to get our little beans!
> 
> What does it have in it?Click to expand...

It has a bunch of fruit, like kiwi, pineapple, oranges, and some other stuff but then all the gross stuff: echinacea, Blue algae, wheat grass, spirallina, and a bunch of other stuff. It's nasty but I was told to do it for better chances of my body healing (blocked tubes) so I'm doing whatever necessary to help w/the process.


----------



## MzImpatient

Hopeful2014 said:


> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for adding me to the list Hopeful2014!
> 
> Question about ttc: is it ok to dtd everyday during o? I don't want to miss this cycle from "overloading":haha: myself!
> 
> 
> You're welcome! Yeah, it's supposed to be fine to dtd everyday as long as there are no known sperm issues. If able, it could definitely improve chances the more you dtd. Some people start the day after af and go every other day until the first positive opk and then dtd every day for 3-4 days or until they see a confirmed temp shift. Some start after af and dtd every day until the temp shift.
> 
> There's one plan called 'sperm meets egg plan' or 'smep'. As described on twoweekwait.com and whattoexpect.com, you start dtd on day 8 and then take one opk every day starting at day 10. Some say to elevate your hips for 10-30 minutes after dtd. Then when you get a positive opk dtd that day and the next two days in a row. Then skip one day (the day after ovulation day) and dtd once more the next day.
> 
> However, this assumes you have an average cycle, so you may need to adjust based on your number of cycle days and when you typically ovulate if you already have an idea of when that will be.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Ladies,
> -Side note: twoweekwait.com says "It has been said that up to 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on their first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan." I haven't heard this before. I'm not sure if it's true, but it's worth a shot. Has anyone heard this?Click to expand...

I think I'm going to follow this plan for this cycle. I'm also using the conceive plus and fertility massages so I really pray this is my bfp month!


----------



## BSelck24

I would love to join! I will be testing May 13th!


----------



## burgbrandy

Finally got my +OPK tonight! Got 9 straight days of BD in so far, and another 3-4 days at least, so I'm sure there will be plenty of swimmers waiting on that egg! ;) Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@BSelck24 Welcome to the group! Hawaii sounds like a great place to get a BFP! :flower:


@MzImpatient That sounds like a good plan. I think I would really love a massage, for fertility or not! :haha: Fingers crossed for you!

@burgbrandy :happydance:


----------



## MzImpatient

burgbrandy said:


> Finally got my +OPK tonight! Got 9 straight days of BD in so far, and another 3-4 days at least, so I'm sure there will be plenty of swimmers waiting on that egg! ;) Fingers crossed!

praying for your BFP burgbrandy!


----------



## LittleBunnie

:wacko: I can't sleep. Anyone else up? My wonderful OH is snoring away. Lol.


----------



## Mummy to HP

LittleBunnie said:


> :wacko: I can't sleep. Anyone else up? My wonderful OH is snoring away. Lol.

I am up but it is 7.15am here lol. Hope you get some sleep!


----------



## LittleBunnie

:flower: Good Morning! :) Thankfully, I am off all this week, so I can stay up a bit later than usual. :haha: How's your morning going?


----------



## Hopeful2014

LittleBunnie said:


> :wacko: I can't sleep. Anyone else up? My wonderful OH is snoring away. Lol.

I'm awake and replying to questions/messages. How's it going?


----------



## LittleBunnie

Hopeful2014 said:


> LittleBunnie said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: I can't sleep. Anyone else up? My wonderful OH is snoring away. Lol.
> 
> I'm awake and replying to questions/messages. How's it going?Click to expand...

Going well. :hugs: I just wish I could fall asleep at a normal hour. I was so tired yesterday, I slept from 11PM-3AM, stayed up from 3AM-10AM, and slept until my Mike got home from work around 5PM-ish?..


----------



## lilly_bum

the mc thing is totally true i had a mc before my lo didnt get af then fell pregnant straight after then my sister had a mc then was pregnant withing 6 weeks the dr told me after a mc your body goes into getting pregnant overdrive so goodluck oh and please excuse my awful spelling been up all night :)


----------



## vaniilla

Can I be put down for the 10th please? :flower:


----------



## Mummy to HP

LittleBunnie said:


> :flower: Good Morning! :) Thankfully, I am off all this week, so I can stay up a bit later than usual. :haha: How's your morning going?

Sorry I went off to sort out LO breakfast and have been tidying and playing since!!!


----------



## Sherley

Feeling really blue today, thought I had o especially after pains yesterday and sunday, but not got a big temp spike this morning and just noticed more Ewcm. Does anyone know if its true if you o late in your cycle you are less likely to get a bfp because the egg is 'older'? Sigh. I always o on day 18, until I want to ttc and my body goes crazy! X


----------



## lilly_bum

Sherley said:


> Feeling really blue today, thought I had o especially after pains yesterday and sunday, but not got a big temp spike this morning and just noticed more Ewcm. Does anyone know if its true if you o late in your cycle you are less likely to get a bfp because the egg is 'older'? Sigh. I always o on day 18, until I want to ttc and my body goes crazy! X

 with my daughter i didnt o until cd 41 got my bfp on cd 53 gd luck x


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Sherley Your temp is higher than the others so far. It seems like a nice, comparable jump to the one from your last cycle. Perhaps you did o yesterday. Are you sure it's ewcm and not semen? I think lots of women get BFP at the stage you are at! Monitor cm and cp today. BD just in case if you think you're still fertile. Then see if tomorrow's temp is higher again. Remember FF will not tell you that you ovulated until you have three higher temps, so it is very possible that you did o already. If not, you definitely still have a chance! 


Here are a couple of good sources on deciding if it's ewcm or semen that you are seeing.

"EWCM is stretchy: EWCM is very elastic. If you put it between your fingers, it will stretch without breaking apart. Semen, on the other hand, doesnt stretch and will break apart if you put it between your fingers and try to stretch it.

EWCM is slippery and clear: While semen may feel slippery as well, it looks white and cloudy. Not clear, like EWCM. EWCM is more transparent and feels very slippery.

EWCM does not absorb easily: If you look at the toilet paper when you use the bathroom and notice mucous on the toilet paper, you can tell if it is actually mucous by waiting a few minutes. If it is semen it will quickly absorb into the toilet paper, whereas EWCM generally will sit on top of the toilet paper.

EWCM will form a ball in water: When you go to the bathroom, let the mucous drop into the toilet water. If it turns into a ball and sinks, it is most likely EWCM. If it dissolves into the water, it is most likely semen."
-from here

Here's some information from Fertility Friend


----------



## Hopeful2014

vaniilla said:


> Can I be put down for the 10th please? :flower:

@vaniilla Welcome to the group! Fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## mybabydreams

lilly_bum said:


> Sherley said:
> 
> 
> Feeling really blue today, thought I had o especially after pains yesterday and sunday, but not got a big temp spike this morning and just noticed more Ewcm. Does anyone know if its true if you o late in your cycle you are less likely to get a bfp because the egg is 'older'? Sigh. I always o on day 18, until I want to ttc and my body goes crazy! X
> 
> with my daughter i didnt o until cd 41 got my bfp on cd 53 gd luck xClick to expand...

Sorry to but in! That has just made me feel so much better though! I am O today (I think) on CD35 and have been scouring for success stories on the web of late O resulting in Pregnancy xx


----------



## Sherley

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Sherley Your temp is higher than the others so far. It seems like a nice, comparable jump to the one from your last cycle. Perhaps you did o yesterday. Are you sure it's ewcm and not semen? I think lots of women get BFP at the stage you are at! Monitor cm and cp today. BD just in case if you think you're still fertile. Then see if tomorrow's temp is higher again. Remember FF will not tell you that you ovulated until you have three higher temps, so it is very possible that you did o already. If not, you definitely still have a chance!
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of good sources on deciding if it's ewcm or semen that you are seeing.
> 
> "EWCM is stretchy: EWCM is very elastic. If you put it between your fingers, it will stretch without breaking apart. Semen, on the other hand, doesnt stretch and will break apart if you put it between your fingers and try to stretch it.
> 
> EWCM is slippery and clear: While semen may feel slippery as well, it looks white and cloudy. Not clear, like EWCM. EWCM is more transparent and feels very slippery.
> 
> EWCM does not absorb easily: If you look at the toilet paper when you use the bathroom and notice mucous on the toilet paper, you can tell if it is actually mucous by waiting a few minutes. If it is semen it will quickly absorb into the toilet paper, whereas EWCM generally will sit on top of the toilet paper.
> 
> EWCM will form a ball in water: When you go to the bathroom, let the mucous drop into the toilet water. If it turns into a ball and sinks, it is most likely EWCM. If it dissolves into the water, it is most likely semen."
> -from here
> 
> Here's some information from Fertility Friend

Thanks guys. It's definitely Ewcm, but I also have creamy, and it was mainly creamy yesterday with a small amount of Ewcm. So who knows. Missed bd'ing last night but had for the previous 7! Thanks for the chart feedback too, I will dtd tonight just in case and try not to stress about it, good to know you can get pg from later ovulation x


----------



## babychka

May 24 please! This is my 6th month trying with opk/temping etc plus 2 of "randomly" trying,,, but now that I know how late I ovulate, I realize why those First 2 months didn't fly. My first cycle (5 cycles ago) with temps/opk we had a chemical... So I know we CAN get pregnant. This month would lead to a Great due date... So praying this is it and that our bundle of joy has been delayed so that all these things in our lives could align :) silver linings...


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I have a question. Why are my temps so stable? What does this mean. Everyone else's charts I look up have these temps that go up and down way more than mine. What is that all about? Am I lacking something?


----------



## burgbrandy

allforthegirl said:


> Ok so I have a question. Why are my temps so stable? What does this mean. Everyone else's charts I look up have these temps that go up and down way more than mine. What is that all about? Am I lacking something?

Steady temps = steady hormones. :) ur chart looks great!


----------



## allforthegirl

burgbrandy said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I have a question. Why are my temps so stable? What does this mean. Everyone else's charts I look up have these temps that go up and down way more than mine. What is that all about? Am I lacking something?
> 
> Steady temps = steady hormones. :) ur chart looks great!Click to expand...

So what causes all these unsteady hormones in most women? Cause there are soooo many on FF that their temps jumps so radically or just even more than mine. I have been trying to find those that are like mine and there aren't too many. I just don't get it I guess. Play it on a blonde moment. :dohh:


----------



## AllStar

allforthegirl said:


> Ok so I have a question. Why are my temps so stable? What does this mean. Everyone else's charts I look up have these temps that go up and down way more than mine. What is that all about? Am I lacking something?

I wish mine looked like yours!! With me being ill at the start of my cycle and not sleeping well my temps are all over the place! Also the last couple of morning I've woken up feeling really warm (like the room is too warm) so I'm guessing that will affect temps too? Wondering wether or not to keep going with the temps or not this cycle? Don't think any of them are very accurate? :-( 

In high school they basically told you if you had unprotected sex just once you would get pregnant!! Not the case!! 

Sorry, I seem to be having a rough day. With my temps not being reliable and my DH accidentally throwing out my opk's I have no idea what's going on again! I'm so determined to chart properly next cycle.


----------



## allforthegirl

*AllStar* is this the first month you are charting? Are you doing it orally or vaginally?


----------



## burgbrandy

allforthegirl said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I have a question. Why are my temps so stable? What does this mean. Everyone else's charts I look up have these temps that go up and down way more than mine. What is that all about? Am I lacking something?
> 
> Steady temps = steady hormones. :) ur chart looks great!Click to expand...
> 
> So what causes all these unsteady hormones in most women? Cause there are soooo many on FF that their temps jumps so radically or just even more than mine. I have been trying to find those that are like mine and there aren't too many. I just don't get it I guess. Play it on a blonde moment. :dohh:Click to expand...

Most women just don't have perfect hormones, I guess. Check on ff for "flat temps". Lots of charts. I know that my first cycle on clomid was the most flat temps i've ever had. I'm usually all over the place. Even my cycle this month isn't too bad for me. Lol. My issue this month is that i'm not waking up to an alarm cuz hubby is working a different shift now, so some mornings i'm up half an hour early or half an hour late. (4 month old puppy and a 4 yr old make sure i'm up by 8 no matter what.) I've been a little more lax about temping this cycle for some reason.

Allstar - don't give up! Ur chart looks good! Stick it out and i'm sure u will still see a rise for o! Again, i've been lax on temps. :)

Speaking of temps, my temp didn't spike this morning and had an even darker positive opk this morning and still watery cm so it looks like today may be o day and not 1 dpo. Uterus and right ovary still tender too.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Can I please join? I am on CD 1 but I would be testing around May 22nd next month. This is my 4th cycle of TTC after coming off the pill (I was on for 11 years!) My cycles finally seem like they are back to normal. I was always a 30 day cycle girl and they have been 24, 26, 28, and now 31! So crossing my fingers that this is the month :). I use opks and I've been temping a little (not very good at remembering to do it)

I should also add I am very new to this website (2 post ever right here!)


----------



## allforthegirl

nikkilucky77 said:


> Can I please join? I am on CD 1 but I would be testing around May 22nd next month. This is my 4th cycle of TTC after coming off the pill (I was on for 11 years!) My cycles finally seem like they are back to normal. I was always a 30 day cycle girl and they have been 24, 26, 28, and now 31! So crossing my fingers that this is the month :). I use opks and I've been temping a little (not very good at remembering to do it)
> 
> I should also add I am very new to this website (2 post ever right here!)

Welcome!! This is a good place to start!! :thumbup:


----------



## burgbrandy

https://tcoyf.com/charts/users/125788/40550/7.png?Tue,%2023%20Apr%202013%2015:19:46%20GMT

Here ya go ladies! As I said, I haven't been taking temp right on time this cycle, so on my tcoyf chart, I adjust my temps. So here is my chart adjusted as if I temped at the exact same time every day. Just to show u that steady temps are normal. (keep in mind that adjusted temps aren't extremely accurate. I only use them on tcoyf just so I can see what they look like. I use my real temps on all 3 of my other trackers.)


----------



## burgbrandy

Also, I don't care for tcoyf much anywhere because they round temps. Another reason I use adjusted on that one. Plus it automatically adjusts them for u, so I figured what the hell? Lol.


----------



## AllStar

allforthegirl said:


> *AllStar* is this the first month you are charting? Are you doing it orally or vaginally?

I tried it before when ttc #2 but I wasn't too good at remembering to do it so never really got a good chart and gave up. This is my first month doing it properly and first month using it to ttc #3. I'm temping orally, do you think that's the problem?


----------



## allforthegirl

AllStar said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> *AllStar* is this the first month you are charting? Are you doing it orally or vaginally?
> 
> I tried it before when ttc #2 but I wasn't too good at remembering to do it so never really got a good chart and gave up. This is my first month doing it properly and first month using it to ttc #3. I'm temping orally, do you think that's the problem?Click to expand...

I will only be a problem if you are an open mouth sleeper. I am not! I *hate* sleeping with my mouth open. So if someone is I guess it can affect their temps in the morning. So FF says to temp vaginally if this is the case.


----------



## lilly_bum

i feel so crap today :( been bleeding really heavy all day feel faint and sick with a 10 month old isnt fun wish i could cuddle up in bed :(


----------



## kirstyjane13

How's everyone getting on? 

Just over a week or so until I ovulate, my sister has given me some ov tests, when would i do them? around day 14 when i assume i ovulate or before and do them for a few days? (have never tested for ovulation before, and it confuses me lol) 

TTC aside, I had my eyes tested today and spent £170 on glasses :-O but had a great afternoon with my mum trying on 100s of pairs and finally choosing some .. haha i don't get out enough xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Can I be put down for May 1! As long as :af: doesn't show up, I'll be 14 dpo. I'll do my best to hold out with all you May folk!


----------



## burgbrandy

kirstyjane13 said:


> How's everyone getting on?
> 
> Just over a week or so until I ovulate, my sister has given me some ov tests, when would i do them? around day 14 when i assume i ovulate or before and do them for a few days? (have never tested for ovulation before, and it confuses me lol)
> 
> TTC aside, I had my eyes tested today and spent £170 on glasses :-O but had a great afternoon with my mum trying on 100s of pairs and finally choosing some .. haha i don't get out enough xx

I'd say to start testing on CD 10. U really should test twice a day, about 12 hours apart or so. Make sure not to use fmu. I test with second morning urine after a 3 hour hold and again around 7-9 pm, depending on what time I start my hold. (I have been known to test up to 5 times a day when o is close but i'm a poas-aholic. Lol!) Remember to be positive, the test line has to be as dark as or darker than the control line.


----------



## burgbrandy

OurLilFlu said:


> Can I be put down for May 1! As long as :af: doesn't show up, I'll be 14 dpo. I'll do my best to hold out with all you May folk!

I'm testing may first, but I'll be only 8 dpo. He he. No will power. ;)


----------



## kirstyjane13

burgbrandy said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone getting on?
> 
> Just over a week or so until I ovulate, my sister has given me some ov tests, when would i do them? around day 14 when i assume i ovulate or before and do them for a few days? (have never tested for ovulation before, and it confuses me lol)
> 
> TTC aside, I had my eyes tested today and spent £170 on glasses :-O but had a great afternoon with my mum trying on 100s of pairs and finally choosing some .. haha i don't get out enough xx
> 
> I'd say to start testing on CD 10. U really should test twice a day, about 12 hours apart or so. Make sure not to use fmu. I test with second morning urine after a 3 hour hold and again around 7-9 pm, depending on what time I start my hold. (I have been known to test up to 5 times a day when o is close but i'm a poas-aholic. Lol!) Remember to be positive, the test line has to be as dark as or darker than the control line.Click to expand...

Ooh i didn't know you couldn't used fmu, I leave the house at 8 and am not back until 6 after work, could test before i actually start when i get there just before 9 and then before bed i suppose. It's all quite confusing but as my sis give them to me thought i might as well use them xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

burgbrandy said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Can I be put down for May 1! As long as :af: doesn't show up, I'll be 14 dpo. I'll do my best to hold out with all you May folk!
> 
> I'm testing may first, but I'll be only 8 dpo. He he. No will power. ;)Click to expand...


Haha we'll see how much willpower I have. If the :witch: doesn't show dpo 12 and 13 will be hard to resist. Since coming off bcp my LP has been 11 days every time. So I'll just be hoping and wishing her away! I'll be watching for your tests! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Can I be put down for May 1! As long as :af: doesn't show up, I'll be 14 dpo. I'll do my best to hold out with all you May folk!
> 
> I'm testing may first, but I'll be only 8 dpo. He he. No will power. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha we'll see how much willpower I have. If the :witch: doesn't show dpo 12 and 13 will be hard to resist. Since coming off bcp my LP has been 11 days every time. So I'll just be hoping and wishing her away! I'll be watching for your tests! :happydance:Click to expand...

*IF* there is a chance My new cycle should be starting on the 1st too, but I am sure I will test before then, other wise I am down for then end of May to test because that is when we officially try. Good luck to all of us testing!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

allforthegirl said:


> *IF* there is a chance My new cycle should be starting on the 1st too, but I am sure I will test before then, other wise I am down for then end of May to test because that is when we officially try. Good luck to all of us testing!!

Ah I see, I remember seeing you on another thread and I thought you were testing around then.. Yay! Good luck and :dust: to us!!


----------



## ProfWife

Wasn't planning on joining another testing thread...but why not. 

I think I'll be likely testing around May 25. (I may test earlier...my birthday is earlier by about a week...so I'm hoping I'll O early.)


----------



## FrancoRie710

burgbrandy said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone getting on?
> 
> Just over a week or so until I ovulate, my sister has given me some ov tests, when would i do them? around day 14 when i assume i ovulate or before and do them for a few days? (have never tested for ovulation before, and it confuses me lol)
> 
> TTC aside, I had my eyes tested today and spent £170 on glasses :-O but had a great afternoon with my mum trying on 100s of pairs and finally choosing some .. haha i don't get out enough xx
> 
> I'd say to start testing on CD 10. U really should test twice a day, about 12 hours apart or so. Make sure not to use fmu. I test with second morning urine after a 3 hour hold and again around 7-9 pm, depending on what time I start my hold. (I have been known to test up to 5 times a day when o is close but i'm a poas-aholic. Lol!) Remember to be positive, the test line has to be as dark as or darker than the control line.Click to expand...

Actually, I always use fmu for my opk's. I don't want to test at work and I didn't get good results waiting until after. I've always gotten a positive using fmu. You will figure out what works!


----------



## burgbrandy

Some women can use fmu with good results. But most will either always have a positive or always a negative with fmu. I consistently get negatives. Lh is produced during waking hours. If u are going to use fmu, make sure u always use fmu to be consistent, and I would test again when u get home from work.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@babychka Welcome to the group! :flower: That's a great idea. I believe that it true. My sister-in-law had trouble conceiving her second. She finally had a daughter. She is the sweetest girl. She is almost like my own kid as I spend so much time with her. If she had conceived earlier, she wouldn't have had the same kid. So I am very happy it worked out that way. Good luck!

@nikkilucky77 Welcome to our group! I'm glad that your cycles seemed to regulate for you. It's good that you are using opks and temping as well! Good luck! :flower:

@OurLilFlu Welcome! Let's hope af takes a long vacation! Congrats on getting your Bachelors in nursing. Good luck! :flower:

@ProfWife Welcome to this thread! I'm glad you joined. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@AllStar :hugs: I believed the old "one time does it" for a long time too. I would keep temping even if it doesn't seem too reliable as long as it isn't stressing you out more. I think that even if it isn't the best that you can still see a temp shift. 

My temps were wild the first month temping. It was because of frequent weather/heating/air conditioning changes. However, this month they are stable and I am glad I have those from last month just to look at. The benefits of temping are great and you will get the hang of it. 



@lilly_bum Feel better soon. :hugs:



@kirstyjane13 I would start the opk a few days before you expect ovulation just so you can be sure to see the surge. This is especially important if you are not sure of ovulation date. Fmu seems to always give dark lines. I'd also suggest smu because it is probably more accurate. However, you should follow whatever your opk directions say. 

I remember wanting glasses when I was a kid. We went to have them tested, I looked at all of the glasses, but didn't need them yet. I was disappointed. However, I ended up needing glasses by high school to see things far away.


----------



## kksy9b

Can I join in? I feel a bit of a fraud posting in the TTC forum, since I haven't officially moved over, but will join you ladies at the end of next week! Will be testing around the 30th if I have enough patience to wait  this will be our first cycle trying so a bit nervous, but very very excited!


----------



## Kwaggy

If I actually ovulate this cycle I will be testing around the 15th. Fingers Xd. 

My ovaries are dormant lol. Ive never confirmed O in almost 3 years of TTC. I would be thrilled with a :bfp: but even just ovulating would be a huge success!


----------



## burgbrandy

Welcome ladies. :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@kksy9b Absolutely! I'm glad you joined us; I'm sure with all the thinking and planning you have been doing it is like you are already ttc. Good luck! :flower:

@Kwaggy I really hope this is your month! Fingers crossed! :flower:


----------



## hopeforamirac

i got my positive digi opk last night so test day about the 8th of may :)


----------



## mummy2o

Count me in. On according when I ovulate I'll be testing around the 10th. I'm currently on high peak at the moment so I know its coming soon.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mummy2o Welcome to the group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@hopeforamirac :happydance:


----------



## Thyite

I'm not sure if I had O already or it's anovulatory cycle, I got cystitis so evertything hurts me now and it's hard to track CM with other fluids inside.:wacko::nope:


----------



## Mummy to HP

I know I said I wouldn't ss but I am and I'm already disappointed by my lack of them. I'm officially crazy! Ttc is making me nuts.


----------



## lesh07

Kwaggy said:


> If I actually ovulate this cycle I will be testing around the 15th. Fingers Xd.
> 
> My ovaries are dormant lol. Ive never confirmed O in almost 3 years of TTC. I would be thrilled with a :bfp: but even just ovulating would be a huge success!

I hope you get a bfp soon hunni. Xx


----------



## lilly_bum

has everybody seen the new clearblue ov tests the look amazing amazon are selling 10 for 29.99 or 20 for 26.99 lol may get myself some x

edit heres the link https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BSNL77I/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=drugstore


----------



## lesh07

Well I am on day 13 and after the past 2 days of no signs of O I do believe now that I did O earlier on day 10 as I had alot of stringy, stretchy clear substance that day where as the past 2 days nothing other than normal dischsrge. But we did dtd on day 10 so hopefully we might have caught mrs egg. Lol. Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

lesh07 said:


> Well I am on day 13 and after the past 2 days of no signs of O I do believe now that I did O earlier on day 10 as I had alot of stringy, stretchy clear substance that day where as the past 2 days nothing other than normal dischsrge. But we did dtd on day 10 so hopefully we might have caught mrs egg. Lol. Xx

:hi: Lesh, have you done any opk's?

Hopefully you have caught the eggy :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Thyite :hugs:

@Mummy to HP Remember you probably won't have symptoms until after implantation so you are still early! :thumbup:

@lilly_bum I checked them on amazon for the states and they are $33.99 for a box of 20. It says #1 OB-GYN Recommended Brand. I am definitely going to use a kind like this if it doesn't happen for me this month. Reading lines can drive a girl crazy. :shrug:

@lesh07 I hope you caught the egg as well. :flower:

@30mummyof1 How are you today?



I took another opk yesterday (CD 13). It was darkish, but still not sure if it was the same as the control line. It was definitely not darker than the control line. I felt some pangs on my right side briefly CD 13 early morning and during the night CD 13. I'm not sure if ovulation has happened or if it is leading up to it happening in a day or so. Last month I had pangs and then had them again a few days later. I guess I will continue to monitor cm, see if that pesky line gets darker, and see if temps change.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: not bad, getting frustrated waiting to ovulate! feel like I should be on about day 28 not 12! :haha:


----------



## lesh07

30mummyof1 said:


> lesh07 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am on day 13 and after the past 2 days of no signs of O I do believe now that I did O earlier on day 10 as I had alot of stringy, stretchy clear substance that day where as the past 2 days nothing other than normal dischsrge. But we did dtd on day 10 so hopefully we might have caught mrs egg. Lol. Xx
> 
> :hi: Lesh, have you done any opk's?
> 
> Hopefully you have caught the eggy :happydance:Click to expand...

Hi there. I haven't as I am not sure where to buy them from. Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Mummy to HP said:


> I know I said I wouldn't ss but I am and I'm already disappointed by my lack of them. I'm officially crazy! Ttc is making me nuts.

The TWW always makes me crazy so we can sit together in that boat!! :thumbup:




lesh07 said:


> Well I am on day 13 and after the past 2 days of no signs of O I do believe now that I did O earlier on day 10 as I had alot of stringy, stretchy clear substance that day where as the past 2 days nothing other than normal dischsrge. But we did dtd on day 10 so hopefully we might have caught mrs egg. Lol. Xx

I always get the EWCM about 2-4 days before I actually ovulate! Hope this cycle is it for you!!:flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I just buy the one step ones from ebay :thumbup:


----------



## lesh07

It would be nice allforthegirl to get an early bfp rather than the thought of another 2 year wait. But the excitement of waiting to see the bfp will keep me going. Xx


----------



## Thyite

lesh07 said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesh07 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am on day 13 and after the past 2 days of no signs of O I do believe now that I did O earlier on day 10 as I had alot of stringy, stretchy clear substance that day where as the past 2 days nothing other than normal dischsrge. But we did dtd on day 10 so hopefully we might have caught mrs egg. Lol. Xx
> 
> :hi: Lesh, have you done any opk's?
> 
> Hopefully you have caught the eggy :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there. I haven't as I am not sure where to buy them from. XxClick to expand...

you can order them online, I'll order them on ebay before next AF, found really cheap ones ( 6$ for 50 strips:laugh2: ) so I'll give it a try. I just got antibiotics so I can get rid of nasty cystitis, I really don't believe in this cycle but I still plan to POAS just for the thrill.:happydance::mrgreen:


----------



## burgbrandy

Ugh! Having bad o pains today and my temp didnt rise this morning. Still positive opk. Getting frustrated. Its CD 15 and the latest ive ever o'd is CD 13. Looks like I will be changing my test date...


----------



## OurLilFlu

aww we won't be buddies? :cry: Either way hope you've been making good on the extra bd'ing


----------



## MzImpatient

What do ovulation pains feel like?


----------



## burgbrandy

Trust me...plenty of bd. Lol! I may still test may 1st but ill only be 7 dpo. But im addicted so u won't have to twist my arm to get me to test that day! Lol.

O pains are generally pains around the ovary before, during, or just after ovulation. They can range from dull and achy to extreme sharp stabbing pains. Its generally localized on just one ovary, the one that releases an egg. About 1 in 5 women experience them and u can experience them every cycle or just once in awhile. I used to just get slight aches around o,, but on clomid, they are extreme stabbing pains.


----------



## nikkilucky77

MzImpatient said:


> What do ovulation pains feel like?

Last month was my first month with o pains and it was a quick sharp pain (mine was also on my right side so I'm assuming that was the side the egg came from). Mine was after ovulation too according to my opk's. That is if I am reading those right! :)


----------



## Kwaggy

Does anyone know how to get your FF chart to be part of your signature?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I just figured this out myself... Go to FF online (from a comp, my phone does weird things on FF), go to your chart then near the top there should be a sharing button... here you make your 'home page' theres a little preview button and you can see it... then I hit the share this page button from that screen and it gives you all the codes.... copy and paste the BBcode into your sig... ? got it ok! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## MzImpatient

Kwaggy said:


> Does anyone know how to get your FF chart to be part of your signature?

yeah, you go to your chart, on the top right hand corner go to "sharing" click "get code" and then copy past the bbcode in your siggy.


----------



## Kwaggy

Got it :) Thanks ladies


----------



## nikkilucky77

Trying the chart out! 

Thanks for the info!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/441a72/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MzImpatient

They look perfect!! I'm glad I gave good instructions for the chart. Now, ask me about directions for driving and I'll put you in a different state:wacko:


----------



## MzImpatient

omg I'm stressing cause my conceive plus isn't here and I feel I'm not going to get pregnant w/o it! I need to start talking myself down!


----------



## OurLilFlu

woot! love seeing other ppls charts! 
Good job!


----------



## allforthegirl

MzImpatient said:


> omg I'm stressing cause my conceive plus isn't here and I feel I'm not going to get pregnant w/o it! I need to start talking myself down!

There is always a reason for everything.... maybe to teach you to be a bit more patient. (I really shouldn't be the one telling anyone to be patient! I am NOT!!:shrug:)


----------



## AllStar

MzImpatient said:


> omg I'm stressing cause my conceive plus isn't here and I feel I'm not going to get pregnant w/o it! I need to start talking myself down!

Hopefully it will be here soon but I'm trying grapefruit juice to increase ewcm. I don't think it works for everyone and I'm not sure if you have to be drinking for a certain length of time before it 'kicks in' but maybe worth a try if your worried? Good luck!


----------



## liz1985

How's everyone doing? How many off us are now in the tww? I'm anywhere from 2-5 dpo as not sure when I ov. Today I've had pain, similar to period pain, but very mild, and watery/slightly creamy cm. trouble with symptom spotting is the symptoms are all the same for pregnancy & AF. 

All the people who didn't want to test early do you think you'll stick to it? I'm doing well, not feeling like testing, I havnt even got any tests, good for me at this point lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm sticking to it now... same, I have none in the house... but today i was contemplating to run to the dollarama but I asked in a diff thread if their tests were worth it and they said no... So I'm back to committing to the TWW with a FRER either when AF due or on may 1 (14dpo) LALALA waiting sucks!


----------



## lesh07

liz1985 said:


> How's everyone doing? How many off us are now in the tww? I'm anywhere from 2-5 dpo as not sure when I ov. Today I've had pain, similar to period pain, but very mild, and watery/slightly creamy cm. trouble with symptom spotting is the symptoms are all the same for pregnancy & AF.
> 
> All the people who didn't want to test early do you think you'll stick to it? I'm doing well, not feeling like testing, I havnt even got any tests, good for me at this point lol.

Hi although I am only 13 days in I think I am in the 2 ww as I am pretty sure I ovulated on day 10 as had bad cramping and a major white sticky, stringy substance and alot of it!!! But dtd that same night also. I have never been to sure about O signs but think I have figured it out now. 

Good luck hun. Xxx


----------



## liz1985

OurLilFlu said:


> I'm sticking to it now... same, I have none in the house... but today i was contemplating to run to the dollarama but I asked in a diff thread if their tests were worth it and they said no... So I'm back to committing to the TWW with a FRER either when AF due or on may 1 (14dpo) LALALA waiting sucks!

Well done on staying strong! Waiting is the worst part, as there is nothing else we can do. Our test dates are quite close, I'm may 3rd, hope it goes fast for us both.


----------



## MzImpatient

AllStar said:


> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> omg I'm stressing cause my conceive plus isn't here and I feel I'm not going to get pregnant w/o it! I need to start talking myself down!
> 
> Hopefully it will be here soon but I'm trying grapefruit juice to increase ewcm. I don't think it works for everyone and I'm not sure if you have to be drinking for a certain length of time before it 'kicks in' but maybe worth a try if your worried? Good luck!Click to expand...

I'm going to drink a ton of grapefruit juice now!


----------



## Thyite

I just got EWCM and my cervix went up (TMI I know:blush: ) so I guess I'll be ovulating soon, which means I've got job to do.:mrgreen:\\:D/


----------



## OurLilFlu

Mhmm! One thing that helps is that my MIL is staying with us til saturday! Definitely won't be testing or mentionning symptoms outloud! lol I'll have to keep it to myself and blab on here! For me, AF is actually due on the 29th but May 1st just sounds like a lucky day to me, and a true 2WW. For some reason it's motivating, yet aggravating hahah don't know what to feel anymore! :huh:


----------



## Mummy to HP

liz1985 said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> I'm sticking to it now... same, I have none in the house... but today i was contemplating to run to the dollarama but I asked in a diff thread if their tests were worth it and they said no... So I'm back to committing to the TWW with a FRER either when AF due or on may 1 (14dpo) LALALA waiting sucks!
> 
> Well done on staying strong! Waiting is the worst part, as there is nothing else we can do. Our test dates are quite close, I'm may 3rd, hope it goes fast for us both.Click to expand...

I'm May 5th! No symptoms at all though and I think we may have missed the boat (or rather egg) at the crucial time this month :cry: no doubt the closer I get to AF being due the more I will convince myself of 100's of symptoms I dont have :blush:


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> I'm sticking to it now... same, I have none in the house... but today i was contemplating to run to the dollarama but I asked in a diff thread if their tests were worth it and they said no... So I'm back to committing to the TWW with a FRER either when AF due or on may 1 (14dpo) LALALA waiting sucks!

I found it way too expensive and I like to test all the time. I bought a bunch with my opk's on amazon. I don't think they are going to last though. But a friend of mine bought some really cheap off of ebay too!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

allforthegirl said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> I'm sticking to it now... same, I have none in the house... but today i was contemplating to run to the dollarama but I asked in a diff thread if their tests were worth it and they said no... So I'm back to committing to the TWW with a FRER either when AF due or on may 1 (14dpo) LALALA waiting sucks!
> 
> I found it way too expensive and I like to test all the time. I bought a bunch with my opk's on amazon. I don't think they are going to last though. But a friend of mine bought some really cheap off of ebay too!!Click to expand...

I got mine off of ebay too! It was 9.99 for 20 pregnancy test and 50 opks. Can't beat that! Doesn't make me feel bad when I get my poas addiction :)


----------



## MzImpatient

I just took an opk and it's almost positive. I'm only on cd7 :D I wonder if this is why I'm having a pinching pain on my left ovary. I've never felt this before on my left side, always on my right though.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MzImpatient said:


> I just took an opk and it's almost positive. I'm only on cd7 :D I wonder if this is why I'm having a pinching pain on my left ovary. I've never felt this before on my left side, always on my right though.

Sounds like it could be early O for you :thumbup: GL :dust

I got 2 teeth pulled today so I am miserable , I have my HSG on Monday and I cannot wait to start :sex:ing! I picked up a new BBT thermo today that has all 4 numbers instead of the standard 3 . :witch: is gone early also which is a good thing usually i have a 4 day with spotting for days afterwards but she is almost completley gone today :happydance:


----------



## Kwaggy

I hope I get a BFP in time for fathers day So I can give my hunny a card with my pee stick inside :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Kwaggy said:


> I hope I get a BFP in time for fathers day So I can give my hunny a card with my pee stick inside :)

That is very cute!!


----------



## burgbrandy

I should officially be in the ttw tomorrow ladies! I try not to symptom spot, but we will see. Lol! Going to try to hold off testing, but its so hard after 7 dpo. So may 1st it is! Lol!


----------



## MzImpatient

Ruskiegirl said:


> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> I just took an opk and it's almost positive. I'm only on cd7 :D I wonder if this is why I'm having a pinching pain on my left ovary. I've never felt this before on my left side, always on my right though.
> 
> Sounds like it could be early O for you :thumbup: GL :dust
> 
> I got 2 teeth pulled today so I am miserable , I have my HSG on Monday and I cannot wait to start :sex:ing! I picked up a new BBT thermo today that has all 4 numbers instead of the standard 3 . :witch: is gone early also which is a good thing usually i have a 4 day with spotting for days afterwards but she is almost completley gone today :happydance:Click to expand...

I have no idea when I actually O this is my first month charting. I hope I catch this egg!
I'm sorry you're miserable, I hope you feel better soon. Are you excited for hsg?? I hope it goes well!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Thyite Me too! I assume you have been busy. :haha: Fingers crossed!

@nikkilucky That does sound like a good deal. I'm sure it makes it easier to use them as often as you want. :winkwink:

@MzImpatient For as long as I've been consciously tracking I have only felt it on my left side once. The other three have been on the right. I wonder if that's strange? :shrug:

@Ruskiegirl Good deal about the witch leaving early, let's hope she stays away for a long time now. Feel better! :flower:

@Kwaggy That will be sweet. I initially wanted to announce on Mother's Day (when I started trying in January, naively thinking it would be immediate), but I think finding out on Mother's Day will be wonderful as well. If so, perhaps we would announce earlier to everyone else on Father's Day. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## MzImpatient

It's odd hopeful. I've been doing fertility massage and I had the pain on my left side. I hope that's a good sign .


----------



## Hopeful2014

MzImpatient said:


> It's odd hopeful. I've been doing fertility massage and I had the pain on my left side. I hope that's a good sign .

This could definitely be your month! I hope it's a great sign! :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yeah I am excited but nervous at the same time for HSG , And thanks it went better this time then last I got teeth pulled so I am sure I will heal fasterhehe


----------



## mummy2o

My CBFM is still putting me at high, which is good as I have a short LP of only 12 days max. I thought I had ovulation pains the other day, but since this is the first time I'm using the monitor I guess what I thought was ovulation pains was wrong, then all the previous times I was DTD at the wrong time!


----------



## Hopeful2014

mummy2o said:


> My CBFM is still putting me at high, which is good as I have a short LP of only 12 days max. I thought I had ovulation pains the other day, but since this is the first time I'm using the monitor I guess what I thought was ovulation pains was wrong, then all the previous times I was DTD at the wrong time!

Sometimes all it takes is finding the correct ovulation day! Lots of people struggle for a while only to realize it was because they were wrong about the day. Good Luck! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

I just finished watching "The Great Sperm Race" on youtube. It was at times funny, depressing, informative, and very creative. Some of you may have already watched it, but for those of you who haven't I really recommend watching it. It definitely shows how daunting of a task conception really is. 

Basically it shows the process of how sperm is made and the journey it makes to reach the egg. The narrator delivers, there are professionals who share their expertise, and it is very creative in how it shows this.

Search "The Great Sperm Race Part 1". There are six parts that total about 1 hour.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Kwaggy

I take my last dose of femara today. Im on cd 6 so I know its way to early for ovulation, but ive been having little twinges on my right side for the last 2 days. I never had this happen while on clomid. Hopefully is a sign that my body is responding to the Femara. Also ive been having trouble sleeping, dont know if its a side effect or just excitment :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

Kwaggy said:


> I take my last dose of femara today. Im on cd 6 so I know its way to early for ovulation, but ive been having little twinges on my right side for the last 2 days. I never had this happen while on clomid. Hopefully is a sign that my body is responding to the Femara. Also ive been having trouble sleeping, dont know if its a side effect or just excitment :)

Fingers crossed!! :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Kwaggy said:


> I take my last dose of femara today. Im on cd 6 so I know its way to early for ovulation, but ive been having little twinges on my right side for the last 2 days. I never had this happen while on clomid. Hopefully is a sign that my body is responding to the Femara. Also ive been having trouble sleeping, dont know if its a side effect or just excitment :)

Good luck! x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hello everyone :)! I will be testing in may! Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Hopeful2014

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Hello everyone :)! I will be testing in may! Good luck to everyone x

Welcome! Fingers crossed for a BFP!:flower:


----------



## Thyite

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Hello everyone :)! I will be testing in may! Good luck to everyone x

Good luck to you too:D


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Hello everyone :)! I will be testing in may! Good luck to everyone x

I am sorry to see both of back in this spot again. I sure this will be our month!!:flower:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ruskiegirl said:


> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> I just took an opk and it's almost positive. I'm only on cd7 :D I wonder if this is why I'm having a pinching pain on my left ovary. I've never felt this before on my left side, always on my right though.
> 
> Sounds like it could be early O for you :thumbup: GL :dust
> 
> I got 2 teeth pulled today so I am miserable , I have my HSG on Monday and I cannot wait to start :sex:ing! I picked up a new BBT thermo today that has all 4 numbers instead of the standard 3 . :witch: is gone early also which is a good thing usually i have a 4 day with spotting for days afterwards but she is almost completley gone today :happydance:Click to expand...

I need a thermometer with 4 numbers!! What is the brand of your new one? Jealous :)


----------



## stephj25

Apparently I'm ovulating today on CD14. This might be normal for most women but I have a 35 day cycle and usually ovulate on CD21. I'm so confused!


----------



## burgbrandy

Got my temp spike today ladies! Officially in the tww!


----------



## burgbrandy

nikkilucky77 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> I just took an opk and it's almost positive. I'm only on cd7 :D I wonder if this is why I'm having a pinching pain on my left ovary. I've never felt this before on my left side, always on my right though.
> 
> Sounds like it could be early O for you :thumbup: GL :dust
> 
> I got 2 teeth pulled today so I am miserable , I have my HSG on Monday and I cannot wait to start :sex:ing! I picked up a new BBT thermo today that has all 4 numbers instead of the standard 3 . :witch: is gone early also which is a good thing usually i have a 4 day with spotting for days afterwards but she is almost completley gone today :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I need a thermometer with 4 numbers!! What is the brand of your new one? Jealous :)Click to expand...

I bought mine on amazon for like $7. I think it was cara care med brand. :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

nikkilucky77 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> I just took an opk and it's almost positive. I'm only on cd7 :D I wonder if this is why I'm having a pinching pain on my left ovary. I've never felt this before on my left side, always on my right though.
> 
> Sounds like it could be early O for you :thumbup: GL :dust
> 
> I got 2 teeth pulled today so I am miserable , I have my HSG on Monday and I cannot wait to start :sex:ing! I picked up a new BBT thermo today that has all 4 numbers instead of the standard 3 . :witch: is gone early also which is a good thing usually i have a 4 day with spotting for days afterwards but she is almost completley gone today :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I need a thermometer with 4 numbers!! What is the brand of your new one? Jealous :)Click to expand...

I am not sure but i found it at rite aid by the pregnancy tests :thumbup:


----------



## OurLilFlu

stephj25 said:


> Apparently I'm ovulating today on CD14. This might be normal for most women but I have a 35 day cycle and usually ovulate on CD21. I'm so confused!

The reason I'm in the TWW is that I O'd 10 days early, oops :haha: it's my 4th cycle off bcp so I'm attributing it to that...


----------



## stephj25

OurLilFlu said:


> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm ovulating today on CD14. This might be normal for most women but I have a 35 day cycle and usually ovulate on CD21. I'm so confused!
> 
> The reason I'm in the TWW is that I O'd 10 days early, oops :haha: it's my 4th cycle off bcp so I'm attributing it to that...Click to expand...

must be more common than I thought!! I thought my cycle was finally back to normal after stopping breastfeeding for 9 months in Jan but now I'm not sure :wacko: ah well....at least we'll be due sooner than expected if we do get pregnant this cycle...or would we?


----------



## lesh07

I am a 28 day cycle girl but I am on day 14 now and am 100% sure that I ovulated on day 10 as I had all the signs that day and have had none for the past 3 days. xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

lesh07 said:


> I am a 28 day cycle girl but I am on day 14 now and am 100% sure that I ovulated on day 10 as I had all the signs that day and have had none for the past 3 days. xxx

FX that you caught the egg this time!!:thumbup::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## allforthegirl

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:I honestly hope we all catch the egg really soon!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OurLilFlu

:spermy: I'm with you but I don't wanna wait anymore :brat: :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm ovulating today on CD14. This might be normal for most women but I have a 35 day cycle and usually ovulate on CD21. I'm so confused!
> 
> The reason I'm in the TWW is that I O'd 10 days early, oops :haha: it's my 4th cycle off bcp so I'm attributing it to that...Click to expand...

I think that FF is going to change your O date. I saw that you had a big temp drop so I took a peek at your chart, and couldn't figure out what was happening but then I looked at your LP temps and they are still very low to be in your LP in comparison to your other charts. You shouldn't have such a dip unless AF is coming in the next few days. :nope: I sure hope it doesn't change it and you are still right on track. :wacko: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Me? Ya this cycle is def a little different....I just thought it might be because I only got off bcp in dec. Anyways i got the 36.12 first thing this am but I think my mouth was open when I was sleeping because me nose was still stuffy. I took it again after 5 mins of having my mouth closed without moving and it was 36.28 which would still be over my coverline... thought I'd keep the low one charted and see what it does in the morning in case it was implantation.... what do you think?


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Me? Ya this cycle is def a little different....I just thought it might be because I only got off bcp in dec. Anyways i got the 36.12 first thing this am but I think my mouth was open when I was sleeping because me nose was still stuffy. I took it again after 5 mins of having my mouth closed without moving and it was 36.28 which would still be over my coverline... thought I'd keep the low one charted and see what it does in the morning in case it was implantation.... what do you think?

Well keeping your mouth open very well could be your problem, but your temps are still a bit low for your highs.... but I am not a FF expert by any means. If I was on that situation then I would discard the temp.:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya there's definitely a point to be made there on the temps...I really don't know what to think... hmm. Tomorrow should give some clarity I hope... Hope it shoots up like crazy! :smug: FX'd

UGH But I swear I'll lose my mind if my true TWW starts in a few days! :brat:


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh I would feel the same way for sure!!


----------



## stephj25

Just to give you some hope, with my last pregnancy I had a massive temp drop around 7DPO


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I am hoping it's some sort of implantation dip (or even just an out of whack temp). Regardless of my previous cycles it still looks pretty biphasic, definitely sneaky if I didn't actually O. But it def is a cycle that has gotten me scratching my head more than not! Why can't it just be straightforward!


----------



## lesh07

allforthegirl said:


> lesh07 said:
> 
> 
> I am a 28 day cycle girl but I am on day 14 now and am 100% sure that I ovulated on day 10 as I had all the signs that day and have had none for the past 3 days. xxx
> 
> FX that you caught the egg this time!!:thumbup::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

Cheers hun. Me too. I am so excited about being pregnant (Even for the 6th time) The scans have always been my favourite time so I can see my baby and the anxious wait to see if it's a boy or girl. Fingers x'd for us all. xxxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I am unbelievably tired at the moment. I cannot stop yawning!!


----------



## Kwaggy

allforthegirl said:


> I am unbelievably tired at the moment. I cannot stop yawning!!

Me too! I havent been able to sleep at night :(


----------



## Kwaggy

Waiting to ovulate is just as bad as the TWW, ughhh...feels like the days are dragging


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Kwaggy said:


> Waiting to ovulate is just as bad as the TWW, ughhh...feels like the days are dragging

I know how you feel ! I am waiting for monday for hsg and then waiting again for o so lots of waiting this cycle but I hope and pray it is well worth the wait :thumbup:


----------



## Kwaggy

Ruskiegirl said:


> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Waiting to ovulate is just as bad as the TWW, ughhh...feels like the days are dragging
> 
> I know how you feel ! I am waiting for monday for hsg and then waiting again for o so lots of waiting this cycle but I hope and pray it is well worth the wait :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good Luck, I had HSG last month, I was so nervous before the procedure, but it wasn't all that bad. No worse than a PAP. I Have a scan on Wed to check the development of my follies. Keeping my fingers crossed that there will be something going on in there...but Wed still seems ages away lol 
:dust:


----------



## FrancoRie710

Kwaggy said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Waiting to ovulate is just as bad as the TWW, ughhh...feels like the days are dragging
> 
> I know how you feel ! I am waiting for monday for hsg and then waiting again for o so lots of waiting this cycle but I hope and pray it is well worth the wait :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Good Luck, I had HSG last month, I was so nervous before the procedure, but it wasn't all that bad. No worse than a PAP. I Have a scan on Wed to check the development of my follies. Keeping my fingers crossed that there will be something going on in there...but Wed still seems ages away lol
> :dust:Click to expand...

Are you working with your OBGYN or are you seeing an RE? I'm trying to figure out my next step if I don't get a bfp this month. I'm a little in denial that I might need an RE.


----------



## Kwaggy

FrancoRie710 said:


> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Waiting to ovulate is just as bad as the TWW, ughhh...feels like the days are dragging
> 
> I know how you feel ! I am waiting for monday for hsg and then waiting again for o so lots of waiting this cycle but I hope and pray it is well worth the wait :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Good Luck, I had HSG last month, I was so nervous before the procedure, but it wasn't all that bad. No worse than a PAP. I Have a scan on Wed to check the development of my follies. Keeping my fingers crossed that there will be something going on in there...but Wed still seems ages away lol
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you working with your OBGYN or are you seeing an RE? I'm trying to figure out my next step if I don't get a bfp this month. I'm a little in denial that I might need an RE.Click to expand...

I just started seeing an RE. I wish I would have gone alot sooner


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ruskiegirl said:


> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Waiting to ovulate is just as bad as the TWW, ughhh...feels like the days are dragging
> 
> I know how you feel ! I am waiting for monday for hsg and then waiting again for o so lots of waiting this cycle but I hope and pray it is well worth the wait :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ladies, that is how I feel too! I am waiting for the witch to leave and then comes the ovulation wait! We are always waiting!! 

And you are right...it will be worth it in the end :winkwink:


----------



## MzImpatient

Ladies, my conceive plus hasn't arrived yet. Do you think it's ok to start w/pre-seed and then use the conceive plus when I get it?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ruskiegirl said:


> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Waiting to ovulate is just as bad as the TWW, ughhh...feels like the days are dragging
> 
> I know how you feel ! I am waiting for monday for hsg and then waiting again for o so lots of waiting this cycle but I hope and pray it is well worth the wait :thumbup:Click to expand...




MzImpatient said:


> Ladies, my conceive plus hasn't arrived yet. Do you think it's ok to start w/pre-seed and then use the conceive plus when I get it?

Can I ask...what is conceive plus? I use preseed and I like it (I'll like it more when I conceive though :winkwink:)


----------



## MzImpatient

nikkilucky77 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Waiting to ovulate is just as bad as the TWW, ughhh...feels like the days are dragging
> 
> I know how you feel ! I am waiting for monday for hsg and then waiting again for o so lots of waiting this cycle but I hope and pray it is well worth the wait :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, my conceive plus hasn't arrived yet. Do you think it's ok to start w/pre-seed and then use the conceive plus when I get it?Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask...what is conceive plus? I use preseed and I like it (I'll like it more when I conceive though :winkwink:)Click to expand...

it's another type of lube for TTC couples. Except w/ conceive plus it's supposed to help the sperm move quicker as opposed to pre-seed which I've read is just a TTC friendly lube.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Good to know! I might want some of that! :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I have a Mabis brand from Wal-Mart that has 4 numbers. It's been good so far. It was $8-$9. 

@stephj25 It will be great if ovulation has come early! Remember though that sometimes we get surges and then ovulation doesn't happen. I'd keep monitoring all signs just to be sure it did happen. Good luck!

@burgbrandy :happydance:

@MzImpatient I'd say it will be fine to start with the pre-seed before your conceive plus arrives. Hopefully it gets to you soon!


----------



## want2bemommy

Blessed  although I couldn't wait until 5/1 to test- sorry


----------



## Hopeful2014

want2bemommy said:


> Blessed  although I couldn't wait until 5/1 to test- sorry

:happydance: Does this mean you got that :bfp: ?!?! If so, congratulations, shall I add it to the list?


----------



## burgbrandy

Something for some laughs and smiles. :)
 



Attached Files:







images.jpeg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 43









images-2.jpeg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 3









images-1.jpeg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 45


----------



## burgbrandy

want2bemommy said:


> Blessed  although I couldn't wait until 5/1 to test- sorry

Congrats!


----------



## want2bemommy

Hopeful2014 said:


> want2bemommy said:
> 
> 
> Blessed  although I couldn't wait until 5/1 to test- sorry
> 
> :happydance: Does this mean you got that :bfp: ?!?! If so, congratulations, shall I add it to the list?Click to expand...

:bfp: !!! Yes, please add it. im being cautious as I've m/c twice but this is the earliest, non-squinter I've ever had to good thoughts


----------



## kksy9b

Yea!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

FrancoRie710 said:


> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Waiting to ovulate is just as bad as the TWW, ughhh...feels like the days are dragging
> 
> I know how you feel ! I am waiting for monday for hsg and then waiting again for o so lots of waiting this cycle but I hope and pray it is well worth the wait :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Good Luck, I had HSG last month, I was so nervous before the procedure, but it wasn't all that bad. No worse than a PAP. I Have a scan on Wed to check the development of my follies. Keeping my fingers crossed that there will be something going on in there...but Wed still seems ages away lol
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you working with your OBGYN or are you seeing an RE? I'm trying to figure out my next step if I don't get a bfp this month. I'm a little in denial that I might need an RE.Click to expand...

I am using my regular gyno but he specializes in infertility :thumbup:


----------



## pennymarie

Finally found the May testing! I would like to join for May 9th

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hopeful2014

pennymarie said:


> Finally found the May testing! I would like to join for May 9th
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Welcome to our group! I am so glad you found us! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Okay, ladies. I have another opk to post. Do you think this is close or positive? I'm expecting it any time now. The one had colors enhanced since the room lighting was dark. It's the same test. Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Kwaggy

Hopeful2014 said:


> Okay, ladies. I have another opk to post. Do you think this is close or positive? I'm expecting it any time now. The one had colors enhanced since the room lighting was dark. It's the same test. Thanks! :flower:

looks positive to me!!! Better get to BDing ;)


----------



## Thyite

want2bemommy said:


> Blessed  although I couldn't wait until 5/1 to test- sorry

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## hopeforamirac

hopeful 2014 thats positive hun 

want2bemommy congrats :)


----------



## mummy2o

Hopeful that is positive.

Want2bemommy congrats


----------



## FrancoRie710

want2bemommy said:


> Blessed  although I couldn't wait until 5/1 to test- sorry

Based on your sig it's been a long road- congrats!


----------



## want2bemommy

FrancoRie710 said:


> want2bemommy said:
> 
> 
> Blessed  although I couldn't wait until 5/1 to test- sorry
> 
> Based on your sig it's been a long road- congrats!Click to expand...

Yes in a sense- we have t really tried since then- between the hard emotions of the m/c's and being in nursing school time just slipped away...


----------



## liz1985

Want2bmommy- congratulations!! X


----------



## liz1985

Hopefull- i dont use ovulation tests but from whst ive seen on here that test looks possitive!  good luck and lots of baby dust! 

pretty sure Its not my month. With DS I already knew at this point. I just knew I was pregnant and got my BFP at 7-8 dpo. Only hope I'm holding onto is I think I ov a little later, so could be a couple more days till I'm 7-8dpo. But I've got zero symptoms so not looking good. I ordered some tests of eBay today, due to arrive 1st-2nd may, just in time to test may 3rd if no AF. Surprising my self how strong I'm been not testing early.

How's everyone else doing in ttw.


----------



## AllStar

Congrats want2bemommy!!! :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months. X

I'm guessing co-sleeping affects your temps? My little girl is teething so for a couple of nights (not last night) she was in our bed from early morning. Is that why my temp seems to be rising?


----------



## lilly_bum

ladies can you help please my af just finishes yesterday apart from the gross browny stuff but today i have woke up with the worst shoulder pain in the world what do you think this could be its really painful and i can barley pick up my baby :( x


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful2014 said:


> Okay, ladies. I have another opk to post. Do you think this is close or positive? I'm expecting it any time now. The one had colors enhanced since the room lighting was dark. It's the same test. Thanks! :flower:

Looks positive to me too! You have some work to do :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Definitely positive hopeful! Time to get busy! ;)


----------



## nikkilucky77

want2bemommy said:


> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bemommy said:
> 
> 
> Blessed  although I couldn't wait until 5/1 to test- sorry
> 
> Based on your sig it's been a long road- congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes in a sense- we have t really tried since then- between the hard emotions of the m/c's and being in nursing school time just slipped away...Click to expand...


Congrats :). Good luck!! So excited for you!


----------



## lesh07

Wanttobemommy....Congrats. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well officially on my 1dpo although I do think I O'd early but I am def in the 2ww. I don't think this month will be our month though only because the last 2 babies has taken 2 years to conceive. But I suppose you never know. xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi Ladies,

room for one more:flower:

Ill be starting fertomid(clomid) 100mg this cycle...we've been TTC for a while now, got my first ever BFP last year in July and shortly had a MC'd:nope::nope: 

so FX'd that we all get blessed soon!:hugs:


----------



## clairebear0

Can you put me down for May 27th?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@liz1985 You still have a chance. Remember you don't always have to have symptoms and they may not be the same every pregnancy. Good luck! :thumbup:

@lilly_bum Feel better soon! :hugs:

@lesh07 I really hope it happens earlier for you dear. You do have a chance! :flower:

@MummyWant2be Welcome to the group! I'm sorry for your loss. Fingers crossed that May is your month! :flower:

@clairebear0 Welcome to our group! Good luck! :flower:


Thanks for the assurance ladies. How long do you all think is fertile times after getting the positive opk. If it is today I have Saturday, Monday-Friday already and plan to go for a few more days just in case. Knackered, that's the word we said at the beginning of this thread, right?! :haha:


----------



## J_Lynn

I'll be testing May 4th if AF doesn't show up by then :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow am I feeling like crap today. I think I am catching a cold. I am just drained today. Maybe I will have to have a small nap this morning.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Thanks for the warm welcom,pls put me through for the 30 May,should be tesing then.FX'd that we get more Blessed by BFPs in this thread!


----------



## newbie2013

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the thread, Hopeful. Can you please put me down for the 5th May? AF is due on the 4th, but it has been erratic lately so I'm playing it safe with the 5th.

I'm so excited to read that May hasn't even started and this thread already has one BFP - congrats!! Good luck to everyone else. I hope this is our month :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

allforthegirl said:


> Wow am I feeling like crap today. I think I am catching a cold. I am just drained today. Maybe I will have to have a small nap this morning.

That can be a symptom hun ! Alot of women report feeling like they have the flu before they get their :bfp: hopefully this is the case for you too :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ruskiegirl said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Wow am I feeling like crap today. I think I am catching a cold. I am just drained today. Maybe I will have to have a small nap this morning.
> 
> That can be a symptom hun ! Alot of women report feeling like they have the flu before they get their :bfp: hopefully this is the case for you too :hugs:Click to expand...

Well that would be a blessing! and certainly explain a lot this cycle.:shrug:


----------



## MummyWant2be

allforthegirl said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Wow am I feeling like crap today. I think I am catching a cold. I am just drained today. Maybe I will have to have a small nap this morning.
> 
> That can be a symptom hun ! Alot of women report feeling like they have the flu before they get their :bfp: hopefully this is the case for you too :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well that would be a blessing! and certainly explain a lot this cycle.:shrug:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you.keep us posted!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Can I join? Still waiting for af, but positive she's gonna show. Hoping to test May 29th. Thanks and good luck to everyone :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

MeeOhMya said:


> Can I join? Still waiting for af, but positive she's gonna show. Hoping to test May 29th. Thanks and good luck to everyone :)

Welcome! You know it is never over though until af shows ;).


----------



## Mummy to HP

Such great news about BFP! Woo hoo!

I am so sick of the tww already and I am somewhere between 5-8 dpo. I don't think we got it this month but there is always that annoying thing in your head saying ''well maybe actually you are'' and then you start the random ss :nope:. With my last pregnancy I didnt have any symptoms till 10dpo I think (well it was 4 days before af was due) and it was only mildly sore boobs but some how I just 'knew'. I keep waiting for that feeling lol.

Anyone else sick of their tww and fancy a rant? Feel free :thumbup:

Otherwise hope you all have a fab w/end. xx


----------



## Sherley

Hi everyone! I really appreciated the support the other day when I felt down because I thought I hadn't ovulated, clearly I actually had and was having ttc madness! I'm 4dpo (ticker is wrong) and very excited to think only a week to go......
I haven't read all the new posts but congrats to whoever got the bfp!
Is anyone testing around 2 /3 may? X


----------



## allforthegirl

My rant is that I have all the same things as I got with my last BFP (ended in ectopic) and I am just wanting to see the lines. I will not be convinced until I see those lines. So i am sitting here in frustration, cause I hate when I get myself all worked up LOL I am scared that I am seeing these symptoms because I want them to be there LOL. Please help me with some patience!!


----------



## Mummy to HP

allforthegirl said:


> My rant is that I have all the same things as I got with my last BFP (ended in ectopic) and I am just wanting to see the lines. I will not be convinced until I see those lines. So i am sitting here in frustration, cause I hate when I get myself all worked up LOL I am scared that I am seeing these symptoms because I want them to be there LOL. Please help me with some patience!!

hugs :hugs: hope you get a lovely positive answer soon xx


----------



## Kwaggy

Went with a pregnant friend to a local maternity store. I couldn't resist trying on the bump. A girl can dream right :) I think its a good look for me!


----------



## burgbrandy

Kwaggy said:


> Went with a pregnant friend to a local maternity store. I couldn't resist trying on the bump. A girl can dream right :) I think its a good look for me!
> View attachment 605385

 That's so cute!!


----------



## Kwaggy

burgbrandy said:


> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Went with a pregnant friend to a local maternity store. I couldn't resist trying on the bump. A girl can dream right :) I think its a good look for me!
> View attachment 605385
> 
> 
> That's so cute!!Click to expand...

Thanks, I just couldnt resist. I kind of wanted to take the fake bump home with me lol


----------



## burgbrandy

Kwaggy said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Went with a pregnant friend to a local maternity store. I couldn't resist trying on the bump. A girl can dream right :) I think its a good look for me!
> View attachment 605385
> 
> 
> That's so cute!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I just couldnt resist. I kind of wanted to take the fake bump home with me lolClick to expand...

Lmao! I frequently look at my bump pics from my dd. I miss my belly! Lol! I hope i have a bump by summer! So many cute tank tops and so cute in a bikini. Lol!


----------



## Kwaggy

burgbrandy said:


> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Went with a pregnant friend to a local maternity store. I couldn't resist trying on the bump. A girl can dream right :) I think its a good look for me!
> View attachment 605385
> 
> 
> That's so cute!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I just couldnt resist. I kind of wanted to take the fake bump home with me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lmao! I frequently look at my bump pics from my dd. I miss my belly! Lol! I hope i have a bump by summer! So many cute tank tops and so cute in a bikini. Lol!Click to expand...

A bump by summer would be great, I already have so many maternity cloths just sitting in my closet waiting to be worn


----------



## burgbrandy

I let my sister borrow mine and she sold them. :( on the bright side, i get to buy a new wardrobe. ;)


----------



## AllStar

Kwaggy said:


> Went with a pregnant friend to a local maternity store. I couldn't resist trying on the bump. A girl can dream right :) I think its a good look for me!
> View attachment 605385

Very cute. I too miss having a bump and can't wait to have one again. A summer bump would be great!


----------



## melann13

I'd like to join, but I'm trying to not spend as much time on BnB and focus on other things in life so as to avoid getting depressed.
SO I may not be around much, but I'm wishing much baby dust to all of us. So many babies are wanted!!
I should be testing next weekend (May4th). My chart's a bit weird this month, so we'll see. I'm 5dpo. Going for a Progesterone draw next Thurs to make sure my levels are high.
Our LO would've been due in May. There would be nothing more amazing than being pregnant again!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Welcome new ladies and hang in there pre-o and tww ladies!! :flower:

I plan to say a proper hello to each of you and to reply more once I am off the mobile. I'm off to a home store to buy deck wood and gutters. Fun stuff. Hopefully as we get things to build home up more, I'm building inside as well. :thumbup:


----------



## FrancoRie710

I hope this worked... Can you see my chart?

...Crap.


----------



## FrancoRie710

FrancoRie710 said:


> I hope this worked... Can you see my chart?
> 
> ...Crap.

Wait... I think I got it now...

YES! So will my sig automatically update with each new month?


----------



## burgbrandy

FrancoRie710 said:


> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> I hope this worked... Can you see my chart?
> 
> ...Crap.
> 
> Wait... I think I got it now...
> 
> YES! So will my sig automatically update with each new month?Click to expand...

 It will show everything u enter on ur chart every day.


----------



## MzImpatient

OMG does anyone else get really emotional and irritable around ovulation time???


----------



## allforthegirl

I never actually thought about it before LOL I may have to watch out and see LOL


----------



## MzImpatient

I just had a serious bout if raging irritability and now im fine...damn hormones.


----------



## MzImpatient

want2bemommy said:


> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bemommy said:
> 
> 
> Blessed  although I couldn't wait until 5/1 to test- sorry
> 
> Based on your sig it's been a long road- congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes in a sense- we have t really tried since then- between the hard emotions of the m/c's and being in nursing school time just slipped away...Click to expand...

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kwaggy

MzImpatient said:


> OMG does anyone else get really emotional and irritable around ovulation time???

Im only on day 7 but Ive been very emotional the last couple of days!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@J_Lynn Welcome! Let's hope the old witch stays away. Good luck! :flower:

@newbie2013 Welcome to our group! It is so hard to wait to test, but I also wait until af is due. I don't know which is harder. I agree, it's nice to see a BFP and I can't wait for more! Good luck! :flower:

@MeeOhMya Welcome! You may still get your April BFP yet! Either way we are glad to have you here. Good luck! :flower:

@melann13 I'm so sorry for your loss. I know we all deal with the depression at some point in this journey especially when we face tough obstacles. Please let us be here to help if you need it. :hugs:


----------



## pennymarie

Soooo....need help with this.

Top one was yesterday around 8pm.
Bottom one is today around 11am.
The control line is the left one.

Is it positive or _almost_ positive?:wacko:

Sorry for the quality. I'm about to take another in a moment.
 



Attached Files:







426 opk.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Sherley Those are some nice high temps! Looking good. :thumbup:

@allforthegirl I understand the strain in waiting! Just think, if pregnant (YES, please!) baby is taking the time to nestle in right now. You may or may not have symptoms yet. Sometimes it seems women who have had a certain feeling before can recognize it when they have it again. I'm sending patience and good luck your way! :flower:

@Kwaggy Nice look. I think it would be neat to try it on. Let's hope we start growing our own bumps very soon! :happydance:

@FrancoRie710 Those are some nice high temps! :thumbup:


How is everyone else doing? Waiting to ovulate, having any symptoms, struggling to wait to test, let me know!! :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful2014

pennymarie said:


> Soooo....need help with this.
> 
> Top one was yesterday around 8pm.
> Bottom one is today around 11am.
> The control line is the left one.
> 
> Is it positive or _almost_ positive?:wacko:
> 
> Sorry for the quality. I'm about to take another in a moment.

The bottom definitely looks dark to me. I'll look at the next one too!


----------



## pennymarie

I fail at taking pictures. How do all of you take such close-up tiny pictures??
 



Attached Files:







426pm opk.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## burgbrandy

pennymarie said:


> I fail at taking pictures. How do all of you take such close-up tiny pictures??

I usually take a farther away one and then just crop it. 


FF gave me crosshairs this morning! :happydance: I can't wait to test! No real symptoms so far, but I think I'm getting sick. Having a horrible cough and stuffy nose all day today. Might be my allergies since it was finally warm today. (If you can call 50 degrees warm when it's almost May! Stupid Ohio weather!)


----------



## pennymarie

Haha. I think that's what I did, but forgot to crop it...sorry. I'm so excited! Last cycle was the first time I had EWCM, and was sad that I didn't fall pregnant. This cycle I started the opk's and temping. And now I _think_ this is a positive!! And we already did the deed yesterday and tonight. And our anniversary is this weekend, so guaranteed :sex:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## burgbrandy

It looks pretty damn close to me! Sounds like you will have plenty of swimmers waiting on that egg! 

I'm just glad to have my O confirmed cuz I needed a break from BD! 11 days in a row is a bit much. Lol!


----------



## pennymarie

I saw that on your chart! 

I was a mixture of impressed and envious :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pennymarie I also take the photo from about a foot or so away and then crop it. It seems like getting close would be best, but cameras and cameras on phones just seem to make photos blur if it is too close. That definitely looks positive or extremely close to me! :happydance:

@burgbrandy It usually feels nice to reach the point where you know you did all you could do and then be able to relax a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## RaeChay

How is everyone else doing? Waiting to ovulate, having any symptoms, struggling to wait to test, let me know!! :winkwink:[/QUOTE]



I had the worst right-sided pain today- my cbe opk was positive and my ff predicted o today, so I'm pretty sure that's what was going on. Gonna be pretty impatient for the next two weeks! Ach.


----------



## burgbrandy

After a two day break, I'm sure we will be back at it tomorrow...we haven't gone more than 3 days without since we have been together. Lol. Still newlyweds. ;)


----------



## pennymarie

Nothing makes me smile more than love...sigh :flowe

Does anyone know of any first or second-hand knowledge of progesterone cream? Like does the natural work as well? Cream versus pill? And does it actually work?

This may be jumping the gun a bit, but if I do fall pregnant this cycle I am scared of another miscarriage, and one is not enough for a doctor to see you prior to 12 weeks, which was too late.


----------



## burgbrandy

I used the cream for two cycles but then i got scared that i would miss a day and screw it all up and miscarry or something. I didn't get pregnant while using it so i don't have any advice for u. Is there a reason u think u might have low progesterone? The reason i started the cream was because i was spotting for about 8 days before af every cycle and i had very low post o temps. After using it for two cycles, i quit and my cycles have been fine since, so maybe i just needed to train my body what to produce or something. Lol.


----------



## pennymarie

I've been trying to conceive for 4 years and only since January 2012 have I had regular cycles. However my luteal phase is always between 8-13 days which I don't think is enough time. Also my miscarriage (13 wks) was due to low progesterone. My bbt never rises higher than 97.8, even when I was pregnant. If you look my temperatures are always in the low range. I asked my doctor if I became pregnant again she could prescribe progesterone, and she said one miscarriage wasn't enough to see her before 12 weeks. So I'm trying to be proactive


----------



## burgbrandy

You could always start taking the cream as soon as you get ur bfp, then when u call to schedule an appt, tell them u have been using progesterone cream. Most drs will prescribe pills/suppositories if u tell then u have been using cream because the pills give u a set dose where the cream can vary if u use just a tiny bit more or less.


----------



## pennymarie

I thought the cream would be taken as soon as ovulation is confirmed by a temperature spike?


----------



## Hopeful2014

pennymarie said:


> I thought the cream would be taken as soon as ovulation is confirmed by a temperature spike?

From what I have read you are not supposed to use the cream until after ovulation. 

That's terrible they won't see you earlier. :hugs: Do you think if you take your charts to them as sort of evidence of low temperatures and any short luteal phases that might encourage them since it is hard evidence that they can see. What about a midwife or seeing someone else?

"Low progesterone can be detected by a blood test after ovulation or by charting fertility. Another sign of low progesterone is a shortened luteal phase that lasts less than 10 days." Perhaps you can say here are my fertility charts that show my temperatures and luteal phases, now help me! You could ask for a blood test after ovulation to determine progesterone levels. It seems that if they do not want to see you that they should have to perform this test at least. If the blood test shows low levels that would be the next piece of evidence to show them. I know it is so hard to demand the coverage we all deserve. I feel uncomfortable speaking up for myself sometimes.

Is there something else she could do?


----------



## allforthegirl

:sleep:Ok I am having major troubles sleeping. I was in bed and every time I woke up it made me mad so I left the bed. This is very strange for me cause I can always go back to sleep, ALWAYS!! Part of my problem is my nose, and the back of my throat is very dry!! It shouldn't be cause we have finally had a big melt here so the air is moist. Then on top of it I am HOT! OMG I am sorry for this. I am just so frustrated and need some sleep!:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## pennymarie

I can try all that because if they say no, then they say no. And they might say "why not?" and that would be worth it. Just so nervous....

I can't sleep either; an hour ago I started AF-like cramps. Like my period is going to start NOW...we shall see

Bottom-line: I want to do everything I can. I'll probably try a doctor, but if my temperature is too low. I'm using the cream.


----------



## allforthegirl

pennymarie said:


> I can try all that because if they say no, then they say no. And they might say "why not?" and that would be worth it. Just so nervous....
> 
> I can't sleep either; an hour ago I started AF-like cramps. Like my period is going to start NOW...we shall see
> 
> Bottom-line: I want to do everything I can. I'll probably try a doctor, but if my temperature is too low. I'm using the cream.

Where do you live love that they won't help you? 4 yrs is a long time!!


----------



## pennymarie

Louisiana. US :dohh:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Kwaggy said:


> Went with a pregnant friend to a local maternity store. I couldn't resist trying on the bump. A girl can dream right :) I think its a good look for me!
> View attachment 605385

The bump suites you!so cute in it.


----------



## lesh07

Well got no symptoms yet. But then only a couple of days past O so don't think they would start just yet anyway. Really hoping that by the end of the year I can say "I'm pregnant" xxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pennymarie I've been looking for some information for you. I am including links to sites that may help. 

Link One: speaks to the issue of Louisiana's medical plan and a law that mandates coverage for diagnosis and treatment.

Link Two: listings and reviews of fertility clinics/doctors in Louisiana.

Link Three: how to boost progesterone through food.

Link Four: how to test for low progesterone.

Link Five: a blog from two women who struggled with low progesterone, difficult doctors, and found success. 

Hope it helps somewhat. :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Ladies I have a charting question. This morning about five minutes before my temping alarm was due to go off my son came through to our room and I obviously sat up and spoke to him etc then I seen the time so I took my temp anyway but do I bother putting it on my chart as its not accurate or what?


----------



## Hopeful2014

RaeChay said:


> How is everyone else doing? Waiting to ovulate, having any symptoms, struggling to wait to test, let me know!! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the worst right-sided pain today- my cbe opk was positive and my ff predicted o today, so I'm pretty sure that's what was going on. Gonna be pretty impatient for the next two weeks! Ach.

That's so awesome that all of the signs matched up perfectly! That takes some of the guessing out for sure. Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

AllStar said:


> Ladies I have a charting question. This morning about five minutes before my temping alarm was due to go off my son came through to our room and I obviously sat up and spoke to him etc then I seen the time so I took my temp anyway but do I bother putting it on my chart as its not accurate or what?

I think I would add it to the chart unless it was extremely off from what you're expecting right now. Perhaps add it and just make a note to remind yourself what happened. If you notice it impacts the chart after tomorrow's temp you could discard it to see what happens and then always allow it to be added again. I imagine that it should be fairly accurate as long as you had about the right amount of sleep and you didn't move around too much. 

Honestly when I was charting last month and in the tww I would sometimes take my temp again after I laid there to see where it was. (I know...I know...that's crazy):haha: However, there was never a large difference in the two temps. Sometimes people say it goes up a bit, but I noticed mine would drop a small amount. That's probably from taking the comforter off. But it was never much of a difference. 

Is it an off temp compared to others?


----------



## burgbrandy

I'd leave the temp and make a note of it.

And yes, u can start the progesterone cream after o is confirmed. Some drs just don't prescribe it until after a bfp.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AllStar said:


> Ladies I have a charting question. This morning about five minutes before my temping alarm was due to go off my son came through to our room and I obviously sat up and spoke to him etc then I seen the time so I took my temp anyway but do I bother putting it on my chart as its not accurate or what?

I always add it cause usually i need to potty before i can temp , anything more then a half hour off i don't put on my chart


----------



## Becyboo__x

You can put me on 22nd ... 
Not sure if 100% doing this cycle as was a break as its s really hectic month but usually changes :lol:

I'm still waiting for af but I guarantee it will come tomorrow or Monday .. was abit iffy because my angel was due tomorrow .. so if I got bfp I would of been happy but then again upset as I should of been having my baby :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Becyboo__x said:


> You can put me on 22nd ...
> Not sure if 100% doing this cycle as was a break as its s really hectic month but usually changes :lol:
> 
> I'm still waiting for af but I guarantee it will come tomorrow or Monday .. was abit iffy because my angel was due tomorrow .. so if I got bfp I would of been happy but then again upset as I should of been having my baby :shrug:

Welcome to our group! I'm really sorry about your loss. It's hard when those dates come. I really hope that if April turns out not to be your month that May gives you a BFP. Fingers crossed. :flower:


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Need some advice. I am officially 2 dpo but i am convinced that I O'd on day 10 and this afternoon have all of a sudden been suffering with very loose bowels. Does anyone know If this is a early pregnancy symptom??? 

Lesh. xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Need some advice. I am officially 2 dpo but i am convinced that I O'd on day 10 and this afternoon have all of a sudden been suffering with very loose bowels. Does anyone know If this is a early pregnancy symptom???
> 
> Lesh. xxx

I had some in my early part of this cycle and now I am a bit constipated/dry, cause (sorry tmi) there was blood and it hurt!!


----------



## lesh07

I just all of a sudden felt this urge to run to the toilet and I never really suffer with loose bowels (It has made me very sore).The only time I do is at the end of my pregnancies just before I go into labor. I don't want to read to much into it as It is only my 1st month ttc our next baby and I think that as it usually takes us around 2 years it's unlikely to happen this quick. xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I would say its normal .. everyone is different though so its hard to say if its good sign or not .. Ive had constipation a few times in my cycles and not led to anything .. usually though I have excess gas :dohh: which I was sure was a good sign but iv realised its not really :lol: well not for me anyway .. 

Sorry can't give you yhe answer its a hard one


----------



## FrancoRie710

There is a list if symptoms on countdowntopregnancy.com and the percentage of women who reported them early in their pregnancies. Pretty much anything at all you can find as a symptom. For as many women who were constipated, an equal(ish) amount had diarrhea. Some were sure they were out and others "felt pregnant." So even though I've had a few "symptoms" I'm trying not to read too much into it. Just hoping my temps stay high, which they are right now but every month my chart has looked like that. The tww just sucks!

Btw, my highest temps are only around 97.8, which is the same as other ladies low temp. Is this something I should be concerned about or is it just my normal and therefore ok?


----------



## Mummy to HP

I'm so annoyed with myself. I have a week to go before af, and no symptoms so then why OH WHY did I test this morning just to see a BFN which I knew I was going to get??????? :blush: :growlmad::nope:

OFFICALLY CRAZY!!

Why does ttc make us (sorry I am including any non crazys!) so silly :cry:.


----------



## allforthegirl

FrancoRie710 said:


> There is a list if symptoms on countdowntopregnancy.com and the percentage of women who reported them early in their pregnancies. Pretty much anything at all you can find as a symptom. For as many women who were constipated, an equal(ish) amount had diarrhea. Some were sure they were out and others "felt pregnant." So even though I've had a few "symptoms" I'm trying not to read too much into it. Just hoping my temps stay high, which they are right now but every month my chart has looked like that. The tww just sucks!
> 
> Btw, my highest temps are only around 97.8, which is the same as other ladies low temp. Is this something I should be concerned about or is it just my normal and therefore ok?

You are right there are sooo many symptoms out there that "could be". That is why I am just going by my own cycles, and what ever is either not normal for me or the same as a cycle with a BFP. Every women is so different!! But it is fun to bounce ideas off each other.

As for your temps, you should worry about the average temp because again every women is different. We sleep at different temps, some sleep with less on, or a thinner blanket, or vice versa. So I wouldn't worry too much unless you have great difficulties with getting PG then you can take you chart to your specialist and maybe they can tell you what is going on or run some tests.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, the wicked with got me yesterday so here I am to the May thread. Going on our 6th round of clomid and praying to make it to the iui part this month. Last month got cancelled due to a thin lining. Have to call the doctor Monday for our game plan this month. Will post more then. Good luck to everyone for May!


----------



## MzImpatient

My opk is ALMOST positive!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







almostposopk.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MzImpatient

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, the wicked with got me yesterday so here I am to the May thread. Going on our 6th round of clomid and praying to make it to the iui part this month. Last month got cancelled due to a thin lining. Have to call the doctor Monday for our game plan this month. Will post more then. Good luck to everyone for May!


Sorry about the :witch: I hope we get our :bfp: this month!


----------



## Sherley

Hey everyone! Oh the tww goes on forever! However IMO waiting to o was worse so I'm happy.
No real symptoms, odd cm though - creamy/stringy? (Tmi!) thick and white but stretches? I've definitely ovulated 5 days ago so who knows. I dont usually track cm this closely aftrr ov, this is our first month ttc. I'm eating pineapple with abandon (supposed to help with implantation) and that's about it!
Baby dust to all x


----------



## pennymarie

Hopeful2014 said:


> @pennymarie I've been looking for some information for you. I am including links to sites that may help.
> 
> Link One: speaks to the issue of Louisiana's medical plan and a law that mandates coverage for diagnosis and treatment.
> 
> Link Two: listings and reviews of fertility clinics/doctors in Louisiana.
> 
> Link Three: how to boost progesterone through food.
> 
> Link Four: how to test for low progesterone.
> 
> Link Five: a blog from two women who struggled with low progesterone, difficult doctors, and found success.
> 
> Hope it helps somewhat. :hugs:

This is all so helpful!!! :hugs:
I'm showing DH as soon as he gets home, especially the laws because that means we've been lied to or deceived to. 

Originally I'm from Arizona, and everything down here just seems so backwards. I'm just not familiar with the way things are done here


----------



## Becyboo__x

If anyone is familiar with temping ..

I need a quick question answering, I got told if you temp earlier or later to use bbt adjuster online ... But I'd like to know what others would advise ... 

I take my temp at 7am every morning but today I had a rough night didn't manage to sleep till around 2am .. so I overlayed until 10am.. and took my temp then .. it was 36.8 which I was happy about as it was on the up and staying high but I did the adjuster and it said 36.47 as it was 3 hours off my usual time? ... By using that temp my temp dips so indicates af .. so it bummed me out obviously .. 

Just need to know which temp to use :shrug:


----------



## burgbrandy

Becyboo__x said:


> If anyone is familiar with temping ..
> 
> I need a quick question answering, I got told if you temp earlier or later to use bbt adjuster online ... But I'd like to know what others would advise ...
> 
> I take my temp at 7am every morning but today I had a rough night didn't manage to sleep till around 2am .. so I overlayed until 10am.. and took my temp then .. it was 36.8 which I was happy about as it was on the up and staying high but I did the adjuster and it said 36.47 as it was 3 hours off my usual time? ... By using that temp my temp dips so indicates af .. so it bummed me out obviously ..
> 
> Just need to know which temp to use :shrug:

I Never adjust my temps. I just don't think they are very accurate. Since this us during ur ttw, it doesn't make too much difference. (ive had af show up while temp is still high.) I'd use the actual temp and just make a note. If it was during a fertile time, I'd still use actual temp and mark it as disturbed for a few days and see if it makes sense with the surrounding temps. If it does, undisturb it. If not, keep it disturbed. But this close to af, I'd just use it and see what happens.


----------



## burgbrandy

MzImpatient said:


> My opk is ALMOST positive!:happydance:

Yay!


----------



## pennymarie

FrancoRie710 said:


> There is a list if symptoms on countdowntopregnancy.com and the percentage of women who reported them early in their pregnancies. Pretty much anything at all you can find as a symptom. For as many women who were constipated, an equal(ish) amount had diarrhea. Some were sure they were out and others "felt pregnant." So even though I've had a few "symptoms" I'm trying not to read too much into it. Just hoping my temps stay high, which they are right now but every month my chart has looked like that. The tww just sucks!
> 
> Btw, my highest temps are only around 97.8, which is the same as other ladies low temp. Is this something I should be concerned about or is it just my normal and therefore ok?

Honestly it could just be the way we are, the environment in which we sleep. I've always thought I should switch to vaginal temping. But I worry so much is why I'm concerned. 

A comforting thing to do is search FF charts for successful pregnancies with low bbt!! :thumbup:


----------



## AllStar

I'm starting to hate temping! I know I've had a few things that could be disrupting it like illness/lack of sleep and a teething, co sleeping toddler on occasion but I keep worrying about my chart all the time and how it looks. My cycles are 37-43 days so I know I'm not due to ovulate for a good few days but doesn't my chart look weird compared to others?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya tell me about it... I was sick and thought for sure I O'd regardless because the temp stayed above my old cover line even after I felt better... So I decided to discard a few temps and see if ill O in the next few days. Freaking frustrating


----------



## pennymarie

AllStar said:


> I'm starting to hate temping! I know I've had a few things that could be disrupting it like illness/lack of sleep and a teething, co sleeping toddler on occasion but I keep worrying about my chart all the time and how it looks. My cycles are 37-43 days so I know I'm not due to ovulate for a good few days but doesn't my chart look weird compared to others?

If you throw out the 96F (the really weird low one), then I think it would look fine. Maybe that night you had your mouth open or the therm wasn't working quite properly? Have you considered vaginally temping?

Side note: does anyone know how to get rid of the hollow marks? There is no reason it should be less accurate. They were all at the same time: 6am


----------



## burgbrandy

Make sure all the times are set the same and are u tracking other symptoms? If u mark illness or disturbed sleep or anything like that, it gives u an open dot.


----------



## burgbrandy

AllStar said:


> I'm starting to hate temping! I know I've had a few things that could be disrupting it like illness/lack of sleep and a teething, co sleeping toddler on occasion but I keep worrying about my chart all the time and how it looks. My cycles are 37-43 days so I know I'm not due to ovulate for a good few days but doesn't my chart look weird compared to others?

Ur chart looks great! Don't stress. Its not the individual temps that matter. Its the overall pattern.


----------



## pennymarie

burgbrandy said:


> Make sure all the times are set the same and are u tracking other symptoms? If u mark illness or disturbed sleep or anything like that, it gives u an open dot.

YAY! that was it. I had sleep deprived. I am, but I always get at least 4 hours before temping


----------



## AllStar

pennymarie said:


> If you throw out the 96F (the really weird low one), then I think it would look fine. Maybe that night you had your mouth open or the therm wasn't working quite properly? Have you considered vaginally temping?

Discarded that temp and it looks much more 'normal' now, thank you!!


----------



## pipilotta

Thank you Hopeful for the invitation to this group,
My AF showed this morning, so I'm out before I even could join you all. But I would love to join the ladies who weren't successful this time around.

Good luck to you all, I'll hope this cycle will be the one which will give you your BFP.


----------



## Footiec

Hi there, could you put me down for may 23rd please x


----------



## OurLilFlu

I probably have to change my test day as it seems more likely than not that I did not O yet, my temps were high for a week getting over a cold :( Ill keep you posted on my new time... This confusion and wait is aggravating!


----------



## burgbrandy

welcome new ladies!
:dust:


----------



## burgbrandy

OurLilFlu said:


> I probably have to change my test day as it seems more likely than not that I did not O yet, my temps were high for a week getting over a cold :( Ill keep you posted on my new time... This confusion and wait is aggravating!

Stay positive! With those dropping temps, it looks like O is right around the corner!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya the cycles that I charted it was cd 24 and cd 27... So any day now! I'm hoping when I wake up in the morn it's flyin high again


----------



## burgbrandy

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya the cycles that I charted it was cd 24 and cd 27... So any day now! I'm hoping when I wake up in the morn it's flyin high again

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Dannixo Welcome to our group! I remember you from another thread dear. I really hope that May brings you a BFP. Good luck! :flower:

@Footiec Welcome to the group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@pipilotta Will you be due to try again/test in May? We have ladies testing all throughout May. You're more than welcome to join if you will be June or later as well. :flower:

@OurLilFlu I'll move you to TBA. I'm sorry, waiting to o is so aggravating! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Mummy to HP It's still early! I understand the craziness, we all probably go a little mad sometimes. :wacko:

@MzImpatient It's getting closer. :happydance:

@Sherley We have to wait for everything, right? I'm at the point where I think o happened, but I'm waiting for the temp confirmation so I'm still bding and being nervous. I'll be so happy when I get those cross hairs. :winkwink:

@Becyboo_x I would add the real temp when you woke up as well. I know people use the adjuster, but I don't know how accurate it is. I know it says it lowers the temp for every 30 minutes over, but I don't know if that works for everyone. :flower:

@AllStar Those temps look pretty stable overall. If I were to guess based on temps it looks like you might have been sick/not sleeping well around cd 8-10 based on fluctuations? The other temps seem stable to me. Have you looked under the detailed interpretation section to see what FF says about your temps and fluctuations? :flower:


----------



## lesh07

Well if we go by mid-cycle I am only 3 dpo but if we go by my O date I am 7 dpo and last night and this morning I have been having terrible cramping as well as still having TMI loose bowels. I Just hope that if this isn't my month these are good early signs of implantation so I can keep a track of them for future references. xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Tomorrow is my HSG I am extremely nervous but very excited !


----------



## Kwaggy

Ruskiegirl said:


> Tomorrow is my HSG I am extremely nervous but very excited !

Good luck. Hope all goes well!!


----------



## Thyite

Ruskiegirl said:


> Tomorrow is my HSG I am extremely nervous but very excited !

Don't worry, I'm sure everything is going to be good.:thumbup:


My right ovary woke me up this morning (it did that last sunday too) so I'm not sure when I ovulated, by my CM I would say 2 days ago, but now I get this pain this morning (and I've been feeling light cramps around right ovary whole week).:wacko:


----------



## kirstyjane13

How is everyone? I've had such a busy few days. Xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

It's the beginning of the first testing week ladies! Although we are at different points in our journey this month, we could all use some positivity. If you're about to test (or testing early :blush:) remember that there may not be enough hCG in your system yet! If you're waiting to ovulate remember you still have the time to make the most of the month! :sex: If you just started your tww or if time is dragging through the tww remember we are here to listen to any and all symptoms! :wacko:

I hope we all move on to a pregnancy group! However, if it doesn't go as planned for you, I hope you will stay in the group. There won't be a June group for a while so stick around and I'll add you to our list with your June date. NOW back to that positivity: Good luck, baby dust, and fingers crossed for you all! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







wonder.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 1









think_positive_pregnancy_test_ornament-rcf7415c2202a40ccbf3bf1ab1496794d_x7s2y_8byvr_512.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0









how-to-cope-with-fertility-treatment-stress.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## FrancoRie710

Hopeful2014 said:


> It's the beginning of the first testing week ladies! Although we are at different points in our journey this month, we could all use some positivity. If you're about to test (or testing early :blush:) remember that there may not be enough hCG in your system yet! If you're waiting to ovulate remember you still have the time to make the most of the month! :sex: If you just started your tww or if time is dragging through the tww remember we are here to listen to any and all symptoms! :wacko:
> 
> I hope we all move on to a pregnancy group! However, if it doesn't go as planned for you, I hope you will stay in the group. There won't be a June group for a while so stick around and I'll add you to our list with your June date. NOW back to that positivity: Good luck, baby dust, and fingers crossed for you all! :happydance:

Thanks, I'm trying not to test until af is due (4 more days) but it's soooo tempting!


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> I probably have to change my test day as it seems more likely than not that I did not O yet, my temps were high for a week getting over a cold :( Ill keep you posted on my new time... This confusion and wait is aggravating!

Oh girl that sucks. I was so hoping that had!! I understand cause if I was told by FF that I had not O'd that means I would have to go through the TWW all over again and I think it would almost kill me :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya you were totally right... I almost wanna discard those other kind of higher ones cuz if just looks screwed up but it doesn't really matter. I was in denial a bit when my temps went back down, the wait had already been so annoying! But got even more bd'ing than the fake o did! And now just waiting for the spike, any day! And ill be right behind you girls! Everyone else's charts I've been spying look amazing including yours!! :dust:


----------



## allforthegirl

There is nothing wrong with hoping for the best!! I could have been wrong!! But I am glad that you have got more BDing in for this time!! Hope this is it for you too!! 

Thank you, I just wish that my chart could tell me that I am pregnant before AF is due. This sucks!! I will see if I can wait it out till tomorrow to test again LOL I am such a POAS addict it isn't even funny!! :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya if it was just 1 low temp is still consider my old O day... Either way by may 1st I should have O'd or AF would be 2 days late... So ill know soon enough! Ya I wish the charts were so much more black and white lol just drives you crazy


----------



## Fallen8905

Wish I could join but not testing til June with
Length of my cycles


----------



## Kwaggy

Feeling pretty down today. Woke up with toady very heavy bleeding on cd9, started spotting on day 7 now its full flow. Begining to think this cycle is a bust :( I was really hoping Femara would do the trick for me


----------



## Sherley

Kwaggy said:


> Feeling pretty down today. Woke up with toady very heavy bleeding on cd9, started spotting on day 7 now its full flow. Begining to think this cycle is a bust :( I was really hoping Femara would do the trick for me

Sorry to hear this Kwaggy xxx


----------



## MzImpatient

Kwaggy said:


> Feeling pretty down today. Woke up with toady very heavy bleeding on cd9, started spotting on day 7 now its full flow. Begining to think this cycle is a bust :( I was really hoping Femara would do the trick for me

I'm sorry Kwaggy.


----------



## Kwaggy

Thanks ladies. I have a scan on day 12 Im hoping some follies are developing, but Im very doubtful with it being day 9 and having such heavy bleeding.


----------



## AllStar

Hopeful2014 said:


> @AllStar Those temps look pretty stable overall. If I were to guess based on temps it looks like you might have been sick/not sleeping well around cd 8-10 based on fluctuations? The other temps seem stable to me. Have you looked under the detailed interpretation section to see what FF says about your temps and fluctuations? :flower:

No I didn't know there was a detailed interpretation section? :nope:

Is it on the desktop version? Will have a wee look. Thanks xx


----------



## melann13

7dpo over here and doing very well not obsessing with the TWW! Course I'm at work on the first beautifully warm Sunday afternoon, but still!
Anyway, no symptoms to spot (last month I had EVERYTHING- including crazy sense of smell, implantation cramping- you name it). Just weird sciatica type pain the last 2 days. It's mostly on the side I O'd on. I have nausea, sore hard breasts (though not quite as bad as the last few months), acne etc, but apparently that's my new normal from the last several months of unfounded hope.
I'll be doing an early test on Thursday because I am going in for a progesterone draw and if I do have a miracle BFP (I'll be 11dpo) I want them to check my HCG right away too. Doc promised to run early bloods for me this time as soon as I get a +. Those of us with MC will stress the whole time anyway, but as a scientist I want data!! :)
Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Kwaggy The Femara made me curious. I'm not sure if this is the cause, but I did some reading. There were ladies on another board that were talking about how they usually had 2-3 day cycles. Then they noticed after they started Femara on cd 3 that they were having spotting/bleeding. A lot of them said it prolonged/restarted af. Some said af became 8-9 days, which was so different than before taking it.

Another said the prolonged/restart is a sign of low estrogen, which may be a sign that the Femara is doing what it is supposed to do? 

I think it may be something new, different to your cycle after introducing Femara. (This is probably normal according to others). I don't think you're out at all this cycle. It seems like a lot of ladies had this and said they developed healthy follies and lining. I read one who said she got a BFP after it all! Let us know how it goes. :hugs:



@AllStar Desktop: Click on "Analysis" at top of page. Then find "Timing" section and click "detailed interpretation". Ipad/mobile: Click "more" on front page under calendar. Then click on "Chart & Data Analysis". Then click on "detailed interpretation". Hope that helps! :flower:



@melann13 Let us know how the test goes. :flower:


----------



## amanda111308

May 24th please!! TTC #2!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Fallen8905 said:


> Wish I could join but not testing til June with
> Length of my cycles

Please join us anyway! We are all in this together. I'm hoping that we can change this into a June thread for ladies who need to stick around anyway. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

amanda111308 said:


> May 24th please!! TTC #2!!!

Welcome to our group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## Kwaggy

Thank you for the info! With the heavy bleeding I was sure it was a sign that the Femara wasnt going to work, Maybe thats not the case and the bleeding is a good sign. I Just hope I have some Mature Follies at my scan. Its been been so stressful, 3 years and never once have I confirmed ovulation. When I was on clomid and failed to ovulate I was so devastated, which is why Im not putting much hope in the Femara, I cant handle another disapointment. I guess I should try to be more positive, but its hard to see that :bfn: every month. Trying to have a baby should be fun. I never thought it would take this long.


----------



## RaeChay

I've noticed some different feelings toward this- do most people test 14 dpo? And if not, why? I understand there are different cycle lengths, etc. just curious.


----------



## burgbrandy

RaeChay said:


> I've noticed some different feelings toward this- do most people test 14 dpo? And if not, why? I understand there are different cycle lengths, etc. just curious.

I start testing at like 7 dpo because I just can't stop myself. :) Some people wait until AF is due, which may or may not be 14 dpo.


----------



## Sherley

I think it depends on your cycle length. I have an 11 day LP and my ticker is saying test in 2 days which would be 9dpo! Which I think is pretty early.
Don't know about anyone else but I don't 'feel' pregnant. Trying to remain positive though! X


----------



## Sherley

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Kwaggy The Femara made me curious. I'm not sure if this is the cause, but I did some reading. There were ladies on another board that were talking about how they usually had 2-3 day cycles. Then they noticed after they started Femara on cd 3 that they were having spotting/bleeding. A lot of them said it prolonged/restarted af. Some said af became 8-9 days, which was so different than before taking it.
> 
> Another said the prolonged/restart is a sign of low estrogen, which may be a sign that the Femara is doing what it is supposed to do?
> 
> I think it may be something new, different to your cycle after introducing Femara. (This is probably normal according to others). I don't think you're out at all this cycle. It seems like a lot of ladies had this and said they developed healthy follies and lining. I read one who said she got a BFP after it all! Let us know how it goes. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> @AllStar Desktop: Click on "Analysis" at top of page. Then find "Timing" section and click "detailed interpretation". Ipad/mobile: Click "more" on front page under calendar. Then click on "Chart & Data Analysis". Then click on "detailed interpretation". Hope that helps! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> @melann13 Let us know how the test goes. :flower:

FF only do this fancy stuff if you're a VIP member :.(


----------



## Kwaggy

Trying to pass the time, the days are dragging. Has anyone thought about names for your future little one? Here are some of my favorites 
Boy-
Wyatt
Jensin
Westin
Girl-
Addasin
Holley
Harmony 

Haven't really put much thought into middle names yet.


----------



## burgbrandy

If we have a boy, hubby is dead set on Connor or Murphy because he loves the movie Boondock Saints. I like Connor but not too sure about Murphy. 

We haven't picked out girl names because he says we have to have a boy and we aren't discussing girl names until we get a gender ultrasound. Lol!

I like Stella. :)


----------



## AllStar

Sherley said:


> FF only do this fancy stuff if you're a VIP member :.(

As its my first month temping, I'm still covered by the 30 day trial so it worked. For this month anyway! x


----------



## Hopeful2014

Good morning ladies. I hope that you all are having a great day. I'm driving myself crazy waiting for my cross hairs to show, although I am pretty confident that o happened already! :wacko:

@RaeChay I will probably wait until I am officially late. I totally understand why people test early and find myself wanting to a lot. One of the main reasons people wait is because they are afraid they will get false negatives, meaning they are pregnant but do not have enough hCG in their body yet. I guess it's personal preference and which will be easier for you. 

@Sherley I wish we could always access the VIP areas! If any of you are new to FF this month, try to take advantage of all of the free features while they last. 

@Ruskiegirl & @Dannixo Let us know how the doctors appointments go today. I hope you both get some good answers! :flower:

How is everyone else today? :flower:


----------



## FrancoRie710

My temp dropped this morning :(

I searched preggo charts on FF and many had a dip about this time (10/11 dpo) but all 10 of my other non-pregnant charts also had a dip before the final plunge to af. It's not over til it's over but I'm not feeling very hopeful at all right now.


----------



## Thyite

:wacko: This cycle is completely crazy, I got EWCM again after 4 days.:dohh: And I can't stop burping. :dohh: I guess I ate too much sugar lately so I didn't really ovulate, since my blood sugar is sometimes on the edge but I'm not diagnosed with diabetes.


----------



## Hopeful2014

FrancoRie710 said:


> My temp dropped this morning :(
> 
> I searched preggo charts on FF and many had a dip about this time (10/11 dpo) but all 10 of my other non-pregnant charts also had a dip before the final plunge to af. It's not over til it's over but I'm not feeling very hopeful at all right now.

:hugs: Remember implantation can happen as late as 12 dpo. Dips can predict AF approaching, but your temp is still pretty high. And it looks as though it was taken at an off time so it might not be completely accurate. When do you expect AF?

:hugs:


----------



## FrancoRie710

Hopeful2014 said:


> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped this morning :(
> 
> I searched preggo charts on FF and many had a dip about this time (10/11 dpo) but all 10 of my other non-pregnant charts also had a dip before the final plunge to af. It's not over til it's over but I'm not feeling very hopeful at all right now.
> 
> :hugs: Remember implantation can happen as late as 12 dpo. Dips can predict AF approaching, but your temp is still pretty high. And it looks as though it was taken at an off time so it might not be completely accurate. When do you expect AF?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

My LP is usually 13 days so prob Thursday. We will see. Honestly if she doesn't show I think I'll be shocked beyond belief. I'm going to try testing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hopeful2014

Thyite said:


> :wacko: This cycle is completely crazy, I got EWCM again after 4 days.:dohh: And I can't stop burping. :dohh: I guess I ate too much sugar lately so I didn't really ovulate, since my blood sugar is sometimes on the edge but I'm not diagnosed with diabetes.

Can sugar affect ovulation? 

Why can't it just be easy? Bd, wait a _couple_ days, get BFP! All the symptoms and signs and waiting give us such a hard time. :flower:


----------



## MummyWant2be

was about to ask the same question about sugar...:wacko:

oh boy, that would be lovely Hopeful..but nope now we have to get through the not so called 2ww :dohh: this ttc business is just too much at times!

Good luck to those testing soon...I'm just waiting for the wicked witch to show her stupid face..then i can get on with clomid.:thumbup:


----------



## Thyite

Hopeful2014 said:


> Thyite said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: This cycle is completely crazy, I got EWCM again after 4 days.:dohh: And I can't stop burping. :dohh: I guess I ate too much sugar lately so I didn't really ovulate, since my blood sugar is sometimes on the edge but I'm not diagnosed with diabetes.
> 
> Can sugar affect ovulation?
> 
> Why can't it just be easy? Bd, wait a _couple_ days, get BFP! All the symptoms and signs and waiting give us such a hard time. :flower:Click to expand...

Yes, I think-that's why sometimes metformin sometimes helps with PCOS. I noticed having stronger ovulations with more EWCM when I was eating no carbs, I'll start carb-free diet again when AF arrives.


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! That's good to know. I practically live on carbs! Lol!! I might try to cut back next cycle and go carb free afer that.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## MummyWant2be

oh God, i spoke too soon..AF just arrived for a visit :growlmad: on the bright side, i can start clomid by the weekend...:thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MummyWant2be said:


> oh God, i spoke too soon..AF just arrived for a visit :growlmad: on the bright side, i can start clomid by the weekend...:thumbup:

:hugs:
That's a good way to look at it. Being in limbo is so hard so now you can prepare for the next try! I always feel disappointed and sad for a couple days and then take AF time to prepare for the next cycle. Are you going to try anything different this time or did you find anything that you liked and want to do again? Feel better dear. :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Today is my HSG ! I am so excited today and not really nervous anymore =D My temps took a nice dive in prep for O and EGWCM is here :happydance: Can't wait to start :sex:ing hehe . Will let you guys know how it goes it is later this afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am 100% sure that AF is happening right away. So no early BFP for me. But I am good with that!! Bring on our TTC vacation in the mountains!! It is going to be wonderful!! So my test day will stand at the end of May!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hopeful2014 said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> oh God, i spoke too soon..AF just arrived for a visit :growlmad: on the bright side, i can start clomid by the weekend...:thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:
> That's a good way to look at it. Being in limbo is so hard so now you can prepare for the next try! I always feel disappointed and sad for a couple days and then take AF time to prepare for the next cycle. Are you going to try anything different this time or did you find anything that you liked and want to do again? Feel better dear. :hugs:Click to expand...

yeap i'll be using OPKs for the first time and BD'ng every other day from last day of clomid pill..:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fallen8905

Good luck everyone! I am currently on holiday in the carribean! Just Started my full dose of metaformin! Ill be testing on the 5th of June but will probably test early as I am addicted!


----------



## Twag

Hi :hi: wow a :bfp: already that is good :thumbup:

So the :witch: arrived :happydance: and she is now packing her bags and will be leaving shortly :thumbup: so Cycle 9 and my BFP here I come :thumbup:

So AF will hopefully not arrive on 22nd May so can you put that as my testing date please :thumbup:


----------



## rbdanes

So this was my first month temping/charting... I had a CP last month (our 3rd cycle) so we are hoping this 4th cycle is the one! 

I'll be testing on May 11th at 14 dpo (going to try NOT to test before then)


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well I feel okay-ish today except for some twinges around the pelvic area but otherwise I have been cleaning like mad today, I just feel so tired though lately. I fell asleep by 9.20pm last night and slept till 5.30am this morning when LO got me up but I still feel tired all the time. 

How's everyone else in tww stage. xxxx


----------



## burgbrandy

No symptoms here. Just impatient to test! My boobs are killing me but that always happens after o. Some mild pinching/pulling/twinges, but thats also normal for me.


----------



## liz1985

Anyone else desperate to test?? I was doing really well butmy tests arrived today and knowing there in the house is making it harder. So tempted to test in the morning. I'll be at most 11dpo and least 8dpo. So pretty good chance of a bfn even if I was pregnant so would still be wondering if I'm really out, but on the other hand pretty sure I'm out and kinda Wana confirm it lol. Can't win haha.


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hi Ladies

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggghhhhhhhhh must. not. test.

I hate the 2 week wait.

Right I feel better now :thumbup:

Thank you. Hope your all OK??


----------



## RaeChay

Hey I'm 3 dpo too!

Smells are bugging me- lunchroom type smells. Had to leave the room. That's not unusual however for me...and again, just 3 dpo.

This will be a long two weeks!


----------



## FrancoRie710

liz1985 said:


> Anyone else desperate to test?? I was doing really well butmy tests arrived today and knowing there in the house is making it harder. So tempted to test in the morning. I'll be at most 11dpo and least 8dpo. So pretty good chance of a bfn even if I was pregnant so would still be wondering if I'm really out, but on the other hand pretty sure I'm out and kinda Wana confirm it lol. Can't win haha.

I am SO with you. I know it will probably be negative, but then my brain says "what if it's not? It COULD be positive. Only one way to find out..."

But I'm not sure I could handle the bfn...


----------



## Mummy to HP

FrancoRie710 said:


> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else desperate to test?? I was doing really well butmy tests arrived today and knowing there in the house is making it harder. So tempted to test in the morning. I'll be at most 11dpo and least 8dpo. So pretty good chance of a bfn even if I was pregnant so would still be wondering if I'm really out, but on the other hand pretty sure I'm out and kinda Wana confirm it lol. Can't win haha.
> 
> I am SO with you. I know it will probably be negative, but then my brain says "what if it's not? It COULD be positive. Only one way to find out..."
> 
> But I'm not sure I could handle the bfn...Click to expand...

me to! I have two tests hiding in my draw upstairs yelling at me to POAS :blush:


----------



## liz1985

Mummy to HP said:


> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else desperate to test?? I was doing really well butmy tests arrived today and knowing there in the house is making it harder. So tempted to test in the morning. I'll be at most 11dpo and least 8dpo. So pretty good chance of a bfn even if I was pregnant so would still be wondering if I'm really out, but on the other hand pretty sure I'm out and kinda Wana confirm it lol. Can't win haha.
> 
> I am SO with you. I know it will probably be negative, but then my brain says "what if it's not? It COULD be positive. Only one way to find out..."
> 
> But I'm not sure I could handle the bfn...Click to expand...
> 
> me to! I have two tests hiding in my draw upstairs yelling at me to POAS :blush:Click to expand...

Shall we be strong together or poas together?? Lol


----------



## Mummy to HP

liz1985 said:


> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else desperate to test?? I was doing really well butmy tests arrived today and knowing there in the house is making it harder. So tempted to test in the morning. I'll be at most 11dpo and least 8dpo. So pretty good chance of a bfn even if I was pregnant so would still be wondering if I'm really out, but on the other hand pretty sure I'm out and kinda Wana confirm it lol. Can't win haha.
> 
> I am SO with you. I know it will probably be negative, but then my brain says "what if it's not? It COULD be positive. Only one way to find out..."
> 
> But I'm not sure I could handle the bfn...Click to expand...
> 
> me to! I have two tests hiding in my draw upstairs yelling at me to POAS :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Shall we be strong together or poas together?? LolClick to expand...

Nooooo ! Lets stay strong! I poas a couple of days ago with a bfn and dont want to see another. If AF isnt here by sat/sun I will test then I think..........


----------



## lesh07

RaeChay said:


> Hey I'm 3 dpo too!
> 
> Smells are bugging me- lunchroom type smells. Had to leave the room. That's not unusual however for me...and again, just 3 dpo.
> 
> This will be a long two weeks!

I know it is going to be a long wait. Lol. Xx


----------



## Thyite

Mummy to HP said:


> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else desperate to test?? I was doing really well butmy tests arrived today and knowing there in the house is making it harder. So tempted to test in the morning. I'll be at most 11dpo and least 8dpo. So pretty good chance of a bfn even if I was pregnant so would still be wondering if I'm really out, but on the other hand pretty sure I'm out and kinda Wana confirm it lol. Can't win haha.
> 
> I am SO with you. I know it will probably be negative, but then my brain says "what if it's not? It COULD be positive. Only one way to find out..."
> 
> But I'm not sure I could handle the bfn...Click to expand...
> 
> me to! I have two tests hiding in my draw upstairs yelling at me to POAS :blush:Click to expand...

I have 10 tests, and since I never ever in my life POAS I'm going to sacrifice one for eduactional purposes this cycle.:haha: Now my right ovary hurts me again and I've been burping whole day like a pig.:cry:


----------



## Sherley

Hi everyone
Mummy2hp and liz1985 I am with you! My tests are ready and waiting and I have a couple of symptoms but i am trying not to get my hopes up! Will test thurs/fri. 
Obviously we are all hoping for a bfp and in this world of impatience we want everything now. However I am trying hard to enjoy the journey, and not be desperate for the destination. For most of us will be pregnant soon enough and then the days of endless bd'ing and lazy Sunday mornings (unless you have a toddler already like me :.) ) will be a hazy happy memory whilst we endure pg symptoms, wait for scan, wait for midwife appt, wait for labour, wait for sleeping through, ......it's all waiting.
So here's my thought for the day. In the words of Kung foo panda, 'yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, but today is a gift, that's why it's called the present' 
Good luck may testers! Xxxx


----------



## Mummy to HP

Thyite said:


> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else desperate to test?? I was doing really well butmy tests arrived today and knowing there in the house is making it harder. So tempted to test in the morning. I'll be at most 11dpo and least 8dpo. So pretty good chance of a bfn even if I was pregnant so would still be wondering if I'm really out, but on the other hand pretty sure I'm out and kinda Wana confirm it lol. Can't win haha.
> 
> I am SO with you. I know it will probably be negative, but then my brain says "what if it's not? It COULD be positive. Only one way to find out..."
> 
> But I'm not sure I could handle the bfn...Click to expand...
> 
> me to! I have two tests hiding in my draw upstairs yelling at me to POAS :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 10 tests, and since I never ever in my life POAS I'm going to sacrifice one for eduactional purposes this cycle.:haha: Now my right ovary hurts me again and I've been burping whole day like a pig.:cry:Click to expand...

Good luck and I totallu understand its for educational purposes :thumbup: haha.



Sherley said:


> Hi everyone
> Mummy2hp and liz1985 I am with you! My tests are ready and waiting and I have a couple of symptoms but i am trying not to get my hopes up! Will test thurs/fri.
> Obviously we are all hoping for a bfp and in this world of impatience we want everything now. However I am trying hard to enjoy the journey, and not be desperate for the destination. For most of us will be pregnant soon enough and then the days of endless bd'ing and lazy Sunday mornings (unless you have a toddler already like me :.) ) will be a hazy happy memory whilst we endure pg symptoms, wait for scan, wait for midwife appt, wait for labour, wait for sleeping through, ......it's all waiting.
> So here's my thought for the day. In the words of Kung foo panda, 'yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, but today is a gift, that's why it's called the present'
> Good luck may testers! Xxxx

Awwwww I like that , I should try and remember it more!


----------



## Thyite

Mummy to HP said:


> Thyite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else desperate to test?? I was doing really well butmy tests arrived today and knowing there in the house is making it harder. So tempted to test in the morning. I'll be at most 11dpo and least 8dpo. So pretty good chance of a bfn even if I was pregnant so would still be wondering if I'm really out, but on the other hand pretty sure I'm out and kinda Wana confirm it lol. Can't win haha.
> 
> I am SO with you. I know it will probably be negative, but then my brain says "what if it's not? It COULD be positive. Only one way to find out..."
> 
> But I'm not sure I could handle the bfn...Click to expand...
> 
> me to! I have two tests hiding in my draw upstairs yelling at me to POAS :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 10 tests, and since I never ever in my life POAS I'm going to sacrifice one for eduactional purposes this cycle.:haha: Now my right ovary hurts me again and I've been burping whole day like a pig.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck and I totallu understand its for educational purposes :thumbup: haha.Click to expand...

Thanks, good luck to you too.:happydance:


----------



## Kalush

I'd love to join you guys. I hope there is a reason to test in May, but I'm guessing it'll still be a few months. I finally had my first af in the beginning of April, 13 months after having my daughter. It's CD 27 today and finally getting some signs I might O! Pretty sure my lp was 7 days last time and DD still nurses a lot. But I'll keep my fingers crossed and if I make it to 12 dpo I may have to pee on something!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## liz1985

Ok, I'm going to stay strong with you all, and not test untill AF is late, or at least try and get to may lol


----------



## burgbrandy

I have no willpower. I'm struggling to start testing now and I'm only 5/6 dpo! Lol!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am back , It looks good but I noticed the dye was slow going through the left tube so mabey some blockage there . I won't know the full results for a day or two


----------



## Dannixo

Update- hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing good. I called the doctor today and they want to bring me in for a mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow at 9:30. I guess to see if my lining thicken back up before starting my last and final round of clomid. Ill be cycle day 5 tomorrow and I always start clomid 3-7 so maybe the change of days will do it for us. Praying we make it to the iui this this!


----------



## FrancoRie710

Ruskiegirl said:


> I am back , It looks good but I noticed the dye was slow going through the left tube so mabey some blockage there . I won't know the full results for a day or two

Did you find it painful? I've heard so many women say it was the most painful part of the whole ttc process, but others said it wasn't bad.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hi ladies, I'm in for May - not sure what day I'll start testing though... 
I'm going tomorrow for a pre-ovulation ultrasound, and then after temps confirm O I'll go for another to reconfirm with an ultrasound. 
AF's probably going to be due around May 20th which is the 1 year anniversary on my son's death - so I'm having mixed feelings about this month. I'd love to be pregnant, but it'll be hard to celebrate & mourn at the same time... Staying positive for now- good luck ladies waiting to test!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

FrancoRie710 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> I am back , It looks good but I noticed the dye was slow going through the left tube so mabey some blockage there . I won't know the full results for a day or two
> 
> Did you find it painful? I've heard so many women say it was the most painful part of the whole ttc process, but others said it wasn't bad.Click to expand...

I just had some major cramping when the dye when it but it wasn't that bad


----------



## Hopeful2014

Welcome ladies! 

@Fallen8905 I've added you to the list! The Caribbean sounds nice right now. Maybe all these vacations will get you all relaxed and ready to go! :flower:

@rbdanes I'm so sorry. I really hope this is your month! Are you going to continue temping/charting? Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@Kalush It's a good sign that AF has come back around. It probably won't take too long to get cycles back in order now! Fingers crossed for o and a BFP! :flower:

@EAandBA_TTC I'm so sorry. I really hope you get good results tomorrow. Let us know how it goes. :hugs: Do you want me to add you for May 20th or TBA for now?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@allforthegirl Maybe a nice vacation away will help! Bring back a little baby! My mother-in-law has told me that both of her children were conceived in the mountains on a vacation. Good luck! :thumbup:

@MummyWant2be Sounds good. Fingers crossed for BFP! :flower:

@Twag Date updated! Let's all ditch the witch for a while!! :happydance:

@lesh07 I've heard that sudden bursts of energy and being tired can be good signs. Opposite ends, but it's always fun to look for signs. I'm in the tww, but still waiting for cross hairs! :dohh:

@Ruskiegirl I'll be thinking of you. Let us know what you hear. :flower:

@Dannixo Let us know how it goes. Prayers for good luck. :hugs:


Ladies, You're not out for sure! Definitely wait if you're afraid of a false negative. I want to test, well at least know already, and I'm barely into the tww. :wacko:


----------



## pennymarie

So I need opinions on whether or not I even ovulated? My temperatures are never very high, so I don't know if this is a shift or not? FF doesn't seem to think so because there are no crosshairs :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful2014

pennymarie said:


> So I need opinions on whether or not I even ovulated? My temperatures are never very high, so I don't know if this is a shift or not? FF doesn't seem to think so because there are no crosshairs :shrug:

CD 16 temp seems low enough to be possible ovulation, but the positve opk and cm came after so it makes me consider CD 17 or 18. Not everyone always has a temp dip on the day of ovulation. Since CD 18 temp is the same as CD 17, I figure it's probably not CD 17.

I wonder if you ovulated on CD 18? Your ewcm leading up to CD 18 and the positive opk on CD 17 make me think it's possible. If so, FF might give you cross hairs tomorrow after the third temp rise. 

Your temp may rise slowly in increments or quickly. Uusually they say 0.4 degrees F (0.2 C) rise, but it can be 0.2 degrees F (0.1 C) after ovulation. It can vary though. 

Would CD 18 seem logical compared to other cycles? Did you notice any pains/symptoms/whatever is normal for you around ovulation on CD 18? Tomorrow's temp should tell you more. :flower:


----------



## pennymarie

The 27th, which would be CD18, around 1am I woke up with crippling pain. Not my usual midcycle pain, but like AF was coming right _then_. That lasted all that day and a little of yesterday. Every now and then I get my period, then two weeks later get it again. I was convinced that was happening. And I usually just get ovary pain to one side, or cramps like a charlie horse. And days leading up to AF, I get these AF-like cramps, and I'll always spot after a big one, but no spotting at all. I just think I have low progesterone because I did not ovulate. I'm also worried about the timing of bd-ing...fellow had to much work this week and was away


----------



## Hopeful2014

pennymarie said:


> The 27th, which would be CD18, around 1am I woke up with crippling pain. Not my usual midcycle pain, but like AF was coming right _then_. That lasted all that day and a little of yesterday. Every now and then I get my period, then two weeks later get it again. I was convinced that was happening. And I usually just get ovary pain to one side, or cramps like a charlie horse. And days leading up to AF, I get these AF-like cramps, and I'll always spot after a big one, but no spotting at all. I just think I have low progesterone because I did not ovulate. I'm also worried about the timing of bd-ing...fellow had to much work this week and was away

The temps are looking close to or as though they will be biphasic. It looks like you bd two times on CD 17, so if you did o on CD 18 it is still very possible! :hugs: 

Can you search FF charts with comparable temps to compare with yours? Try to compare your chart with others who have 1. low pre-o temps, 2. low post-o temps.

I just looked at one chart where her highest overall reading was 97.9. She had low pre-o temps, had a slow rise post-o, stayed steady until 4dpo when they finally went higher, and had two dips on 6dpo and 9dpo. Guess what?!? She was pregnant after all. 

Stay strong! You're not out yet! :hugs:


----------



## pennymarie

I'd be lost without FF chart gallery....:flower:


----------



## pennymarie

Also, has anyone had or has heard of cramps like that around ovulation time?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

pennymarie said:


> Also, has anyone had or has heard of cramps like that around ovulation time?

I get really painful ovulation pain so it is possible , Sometimes I can barely walk or stand when I ovulate but it only lasts awhile


----------



## pennymarie

Ruskie: That is one heck of a dip there! And ewcm AND a "show" cervix! GL!!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies I had a very vivid dream last night that I took a first response pregnancy test and got a bfp. I remember being in total shock, only as it was our 1st month of trying. Xxxx


----------



## pennymarie

I hate waking from those dreams :blush:

Hope it comes true!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

pennymarie said:


> Ruskie: That is one heck of a dip there! And ewcm AND a "show" cervix! GL!!

Thanks still a few more days before O but I am waiting patently this time and excited since its a hsg cycle :thumbup:


----------



## kirstyjane13

One day left til May!! Hopefully we all get our bfp. Xx


----------



## AllStar

Hope everyone is well, here's to May bfp's! 

I had crosshairs yesterday but this mornings temp has taken them away but I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet though anyway so hopefully they'll be back in a few days?


----------



## Thyite

lesh07 said:


> Well ladies I had a very vivid dream last night that I took a first response pregnancy test and got a bfp. I remember being in total shock, only as it was our 1st month of trying. Xxxx

Lucky you, you have really nice dreams, I woke up this morning from dreaming butcher.:dohh:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AllStar said:


> Hope everyone is well, here's to May bfp's!
> 
> I had crosshairs yesterday but this mornings temp has taken them away but I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet though anyway so hopefully they'll be back in a few days?

Looks like the normal surge of estrogen drop , FF should give you your crosshairs back again with your next temp :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ruskiegirl said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well, here's to May bfp's!
> 
> I had crosshairs yesterday but this mornings temp has taken them away but I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet though anyway so hopefully they'll be back in a few days?
> 
> Looks like the normal surge of estrogen drop , FF should give you your crosshairs back again with your next temp :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree. I think after you get tomorrow's temp that it will give them back. :flower:

I think FF is waiting to give me crosshairs because I had a drop on 2 dpo. 3 dpo and 4 dpo are higher again. I put a fake temp that was similar to the 4 dpo in (just to check :blush:) and it gave me the crosshairs.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

@ Hopefully2014 - I'll stay TBD for now, until O is confirmed, as my cycles post pregnancy have been all over the place. Thanks


----------



## mybabydreams

Hey girls! Well 7 days in and I am finding it hard to cope this TWW! Im currently on CD43 following my EMC last cycle, so it has been one hell of a wait! Ive bought myself soy isoflavones and more EPO for next cycle, (in the secret hope that this will tempt fate into making me preggers so that I dont need them now ive shelled out for them!) Goodness me, I think I have lost my mind (more than usual) if I think that I can trick fate into making me pregnant by buying things lol!!!!
Heres to a speedy few days! Hope all are well xxx


----------



## burgbrandy

I'm 6/7 dpo and I'm so impatient! I just want to know now! I already ordered my opks for next cycle. 

Mybabydreams - lol! I do that too! Stock up on opks, refill my clomid, etc. in hopes i don't need them!


----------



## mybabydreams

burgbrandy said:


> I'm 6/7 dpo and I'm so impatient! I just want to know now! I already ordered my opks for next cycle.
> 
> Mybabydreams - lol! I do that too! Stock up on opks, refill my clomid, etc. in hopes i don't need them!

im sooo glad Im not the only one who thinks that reverse psychology will trick mother nature lol!!!! I think this is the toughest TWW I have ever been through! x


----------



## mybabydreams

Oh! I just noticed your ticker saying vivid dreams are common on 6dpo. Last night I had a really gross and messy dream about AF! I wonder if that is a good omen or a bad one???!!! When I had my DD, the first sign I had was dreaming about a little girl! I didnt even know where I was in my cycle so tested and was shocked to get a BFP, and obviously it did turn out to be a little girl! I cant help but wonder if AF in a dream is a bad sign?? x


----------



## Thyite

I just got blob of EWCM or some other CM, second day in a row. :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ok I'm on the upswing so it's starting to look like O. Can you put me down for May 11, day :AF: is due


----------



## Hopeful2014

OurLilFlu said:


> Ok I'm on the upswing so it's starting to look like O. Can you put me down for May 11, day :AF: is due

Updated!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks! Can't wait already!


----------



## melann13

mybabydreams said:


> Hey girls! Well 7 days in and I am finding it hard to cope this TWW! Im currently on CD43 following my EMC last cycle, so it has been one hell of a wait! Ive bought myself soy isoflavones and more EPO for next cycle, (in the secret hope that this will tempt fate into making me preggers so that I dont need them now ive shelled out for them!) Goodness me, I think I have lost my mind (more than usual) if I think that I can trick fate into making me pregnant by buying things lol!!!!
> Heres to a speedy few days! Hope all are well xxx

Forgive me for not looking back, but do you chart? I ask because I tried soy iso to try to move up ov (it was CD19 after my MC). Followed the suggestions perfectly taking them days 3-7 at a low dose (50-100mg) and it pushed my O back to CD24! I didn't get pregnant that month, but if I hadn't been temping I would've been really agitated when it was CD 37 and I didn't have a BFP considering I was used to 29-31 day cycles. I also had incredible painful O cramps and bad AF. They work great for a lot of people, just be prepared to be a little confused! :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

mybabydreams said:


> Oh! I just noticed your ticker saying vivid dreams are common on 6dpo. Last night I had a really gross and messy dream about AF! I wonder if that is a good omen or a bad one???!!! When I had my DD, the first sign I had was dreaming about a little girl! I didnt even know where I was in my cycle so tested and was shocked to get a BFP, and obviously it did turn out to be a little girl! I cant help but wonder if AF in a dream is a bad sign?? x

Seeing how it looks like my ovulation will be placed on cd 15, I thought of something so strange. I woke up early on cd 16, like a jolt woke me up. It was three hours earlier than I normally wake up. I was startled and thought dh had said something to me. I had been dreaming of my mother-in-law telling me she knew I was pregnant, which she wouldn't because she won't know until we tell her. Well dh was completely asleep and didn't say anything to me. I felt so sure that I heard a voice, but we were the only ones home. I know it's improbable, but I wish it would be a sign! :winkwink:

How's everyone today?


----------



## melann13

I'm 9dpo today. A little excited about my chart. Had cramping/pulling and a slight temp yesterday and now today it's up past where it was. I have had fake imp. dips before, but usually they just go back to where the temp was pre-dip, not higher. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Last month I had metallic taste, crazy sense of smell and every other symptom under the sun, so this month I'm just annoyed at all my symptoms because I know they're just PMS. Testing early on Thursday (11dpo) before my progesterone BW in hopes that they would check HCG if I have a BFP!


----------



## Hopeful2014

melann13 said:


> I'm 9dpo today. A little excited about my chart. Had cramping/pulling and a slight temp yesterday and now today it's up past where it was. I have had fake imp. dips before, but usually they just go back to where the temp was pre-dip, not higher. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Last month I had metallic taste, crazy sense of smell and every other symptom under the sun, so this month I'm just annoyed at all my symptoms because I know they're just PMS. Testing early on Thursday (11dpo) before my progesterone BW in hopes that they would check HCG if I have a BFP!

I wish there was some super easy, early way to know! Do you want me to update your date?


----------



## Dannixo

Well my cd 5 scan went better than expected. I had a few small cysts but nothing to prevent her from giving me clomid. We had the choice to try 109 again or stay at 50. We chose to stay at 50 since I hyper stimulate on 100. So hoping my lining stays thick this time. We have a cd 14 ultrasound on May 9th. Will know more then. Possible iui and trigger shot. The good news we got scheduled with the good fertility specialist May 8th to see about a lap and dye test and hsg. Hoping to finally get some answers!


----------



## Sherley

Hey everyone? How are we all doing? Managing to hold off testing those that are waiting for may?
I am feeling less hopeful today (8dpo), slight temp dip but don't usually start AF til 11dpo which is when temp drops so unless its dropping early could just be one of those wierd things. My promising symptoms seem to have gone. 
The tww is a killer ain't it?! Looking forward to some bfps posted on here in the next few days! Xxx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Update: CD 9 u/s went well. My right ovary will ovulate in 2 days... Measuring 17mm now (20 is go time)... U/S tech said to not BD until day of O, contrary to what we've been doing, but obviously what we've been doing isn't working so I'll try it!
So if I O in CD11, then I will try to wait until CD 25 to test - May 16th


----------



## Twag

CD5 here hate this bit AF is pretty much gone now :thumbup: just gearing up to get this party started

:dust: ladies


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

@mybabydreams - I do the same thing trying trick Mother Nature!


----------



## mybabydreams

EAandBA_TTC said:


> @mybabydreams - I do the same thing trying trick Mother Nature!

Thanks hun! I think it makes us lose our minds slightly, this TTC thing!! Desperate times call for desperate measures lol!!!:wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

Dannixo said:


> Well my cd 5 scan went better than expected. I had a few small cysts but nothing to prevent her from giving me clomid. We had the choice to try 109 again or stay at 50. We chose to stay at 50 since I hyper stimulate on 100. So hoping my lining stays thick this time. We have a cd 14 ultrasound on May 9th. Will know more then. Possible iui and trigger shot. The good news we got scheduled with the good fertility specialist May 8th to see about a lap and dye test and hsg. Hoping to finally get some answers!

FX :dust:


----------



## burgbrandy

6/7 dpo here and nothing much to report...sore boobs and cramps but that is normal for me. Starting testing tomorrow!


----------



## MzImpatient

No + opk for me yet :( I'm on cd13. AND since yesterday i've had the stomach flu :(

and still no conceive plus in the mail :/


----------



## MzImpatient

burgbrandy said:


> 6/7 dpo here and nothing much to report...sore boobs and cramps but that is normal for me. Starting testing tomorrow!

fx for a :bfp:!


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi all! Hoping to jump in here with a May 11 testing date! This is the last cycle before my Clomid appointment on May 17. I think I had a little TTC burnout and was already thinking about the medicated cycle because I sort of dropped the ball on timing and such this round! You know it's bad when DH is asking after we BD "so where's that cup thing you put in"? Oops! But we ended up hitting day of O and day after so all turned out ok. DH gets his SA results on Thursday so I'm also trying not to freak out about that ... not super successful so far! 
:dust: to all as we get the May BFPs started!!


----------



## River54

Hi! I am going to be testing around May 10th. 
Just had an HSG done this cycle, so hopefully we get some luck with that :)
We have a followup appt for May 10th as well to go over all our test results, and to come up with a plan if we don't have the bfp.
Soo hoping we either get the bfp this month, or we have a simple plan to get one :)
Nervous on both counts for this tww.


----------



## melann13

Hopeful2014 said:


> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 9dpo today. A little excited about my chart. Had cramping/pulling and a slight temp yesterday and now today it's up past where it was. I have had fake imp. dips before, but usually they just go back to where the temp was pre-dip, not higher. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Last month I had metallic taste, crazy sense of smell and every other symptom under the sun, so this month I'm just annoyed at all my symptoms because I know they're just PMS. Testing early on Thursday (11dpo) before my progesterone BW in hopes that they would check HCG if I have a BFP!
> 
> I wish there was some super easy, early way to know! Do you want me to update your date?Click to expand...

No, you can leave it at the 4th, because if it's BFN on Thursday I still won't technically be out. Just hopeful. The only other time I got a BFP it was on 15dpo with a BFN on 11dpo.


----------



## pennymarie

Finally got my crosshairs!! :happydance:

I was getting so worried!

burgbrandy: also sore bbs started last night, no cramps over here. But normal for me. All my tww symptoms _seem_ like they are early symptoms, so I personally try not to get too excited...so frustrating :wacko:

I'm glad everyone's tests are going well. Its always so nice to know exactly what's going on in your body, so it takes away a bit of the worry.


----------



## burgbrandy

Thats exactly why i dont track symptoms! Every sign of pregnancy is also a sign of af. Every cycle i have different symptoms and here i am! Lol! same thing with charting. Cant get hopes up with implantation dips and triphasic patterns cuz i have gotten one or the other or both every month. Plus, being on clomid gives increased symptoms too.


----------



## pennymarie

You've had a triphasic cycle and still AF? Do you think it was a chemical pregnancy? Or was there no way to tell?

My heart would've broken from such high hopes :hugs:


----------



## burgbrandy

Ive had many triphasic charts. Not chemical cuz i never had a positive hpt. Last cycle may have been chemical, but only had one very very faint positive at 10 dpo, then nothing.


----------



## burgbrandy

First chart is last month. The possible chemical. Then the bottom is the cycle before. Just bfn.
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 5









5.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pennymarie

Wow. I just had always thought triphasic cycles were with those certain symtoms that were highly likely to be pregnancy. Like darkening areolas :shrug: 

Silly bodies


----------



## burgbrandy

Lol! I wish it worked that way!


----------



## pennymarie

So are you going to test at 10dpo or wait til you are 14dpo?


----------



## rbdanes

Hopeful2014 said:


> Welcome ladies!
> 
> 
> @rbdanes I'm so sorry. I really hope this is your month! Are you going to continue temping/charting? Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

Absolutely :) I started back up temping again a couple of days ago. Today is 3dpo! Woohoo


----------



## burgbrandy

I wish i could wait! Lol! Im too addicted! I plan on testing tomorrow morning. Lol!


----------



## pennymarie

Ooooh! Excited for you! I always start at 8dpo and go until I get AF :blush:


----------



## RaeChay

pennymarie said:


> Ooooh! Excited for you! I always start at 8dpo and go until I get AF :blush:


I think I may do this this time around ;) just cuz. I bought a bunch of dollar store cheapies anyway, why not?


----------



## burgbrandy

FF says I'll be 8 dpo tomorrow but i think only 7 dpo. I've got plenty of tests. Lol!


----------



## pennymarie

RaeChay said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh! Excited for you! I always start at 8dpo and go until I get AF :blush:
> 
> 
> I think I may do this this time around ;) just cuz. I bought a bunch of dollar store cheapies anyway, why not?Click to expand...

I have some internet ones and dollar tree. And one digital. I think most of us know that its unlikely to get a positive so early, but the question always is "what if??" And I think poas is better than being all stressed and worrying. I do get a little sad when its a BFN, but I'd rather know. 

I can't wait for all the testing to get started!! I request pictures!! Lots of pictures!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Good luck everyone! I haven't even ovulated yet...that is almost as bad as the tww! Lol. My husband said I thought you weren't going to chart and track it this month. I can't help it...I am addicted :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

burgbrandy said:


> FF says I'll be 8 dpo tomorrow but i think only 7 dpo. I've got plenty of tests. Lol!

I feel the same way when I am 7dpo...hmm I have lots of tests so might as well :)


----------



## Mummy to HP

Just a quick question, should you expect to see lots of CM if your pregnant? I havent got any and don't even think I am but I am trying to remember if I had any with my last pregnancy and I am sure I didn't.


----------



## burgbrandy

Cm isnt a good indication of pregnancy. Ive seen every type on both pregnant and non pregnant charts.

Id rather see a bfn than not know. Lol! Ive got 60 cheapies. He he!

If i have even a hint of a line, ill post it!


----------



## want2bemommy

just checking in with you all- my tests are getting darker and still got symptoms- fingers crossed  my first u/s is may 17th- an eternity away lol. I'm on progesterone- 100mg 3 times a day so I feel that is helping. Good luck to all you testing tomorrow!!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Such beautiful lines! Congrats!


----------



## want2bemommy

burgbrandy said:


> Such beautiful lines! Congrats!

Thank you! They are so beautiful I want to cry every time I look at them (Ahem..10 times a day) the one on the left, the test line is actually darker than the control


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww!! They look awesome. I don't know what this feeling is but I'm proud of you!! Go sticky bean go!! I'm so excited! Plz keep checking in!


----------



## allforthegirl

want2bemommy said:


> View attachment 607557
> just checking in with you all- my tests are getting darker and still got symptoms- fingers crossed  my first u/s is may 17th- an eternity away lol. I'm on progesterone- 100mg 3 times a day so I feel that is helping. Good luck to all you testing tomorrow!!!

Excellent!! :yipee: Keep us posted!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Dannixo That's great news! Hopefully the fertility specialist will have answers for you! Good luck! :flower:

@EAandBA_TTC That sounds like good news as well! I'll update you once you say you ovulated if you want. Good luck! :flower:

@MzImpatient Illness can delay ovulation; feel better soon. :hugs:

@pennymarie Congrats on the crosshairs. Waiting for them can be so hard. :happydance:

@nikkilucky77 Sometimes I think waiting to ovulate is harder because it's the time when you are so nervous you will miss it. I understand the need for charting! I think I might feel lost without it especially now that I have done it. Good luck! :flower:

@want2bemommy That's a beautiful :bfp: ! 


I agree about the need for photos! Post away ladies; let us see your BFP!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@gabbygabz Welcome to our group! Maybe the relaxed approach to the month while still bding around ovulation will be good! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@River54 Welcome to the group! I really hope that you do get a BFP this month! Fingers crossed! :flower:


----------



## Dannixo

want2bemommy said:


> View attachment 607557
> just checking in with you all- my tests are getting darker and still got symptoms- fingers crossed  my first u/s is may 17th- an eternity away lol. I'm on progesterone- 100mg 3 times a day so I feel that is helping. Good luck to all you testing tomorrow!!!

Congratulations! Suck dark lines! Happy and healthy nine months to you.


----------



## Sherley

Hey everyone, my temp dropped again today so pretty sure this month it is not to be. Hey ho! And I'm actually 9 dpo so don't know what my ticker is on about! I hope my LP isn't even shorter this month. Usually 11 days but because of the acupuncture I was hoping it would be longer x


----------



## Mummy to HP

I was doing so well and really thought I may make it to Saturday. But I was so super emotional the last couple of days and had a coupe of things that didnt seem 'normal' and on top of that my DS yesterday kept talking about his 'brother' that I took it as a sign and........


Its a pretty awful shot the line is not really dark but its much easier to see. I hope it really is a line. Now I am scared.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4466 rs.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Hopeful2014

Mummy to HP said:


> I was doing so well and really thought I may make it to Saturday. But I was so super emotional the last couple of days and had a coupe of things that didnt seem 'normal' and on top of that my DS yesterday kept talking about his 'brother' that I took it as a sign and........
> 
> 
> Its a pretty awful shot the line is not really dark but its much easier to see. I hope it really is a line. Now I am scared.

I definitely see a line! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Are you 10 dpo? That's a nice early line! Do you want me to update you or wait?


----------



## Dannixo

Mummy to HP said:


> I was doing so well and really thought I may make it to Saturday. But I was so super emotional the last couple of days and had a coupe of things that didnt seem 'normal' and on top of that my DS yesterday kept talking about his 'brother' that I took it as a sign and........
> 
> 
> Its a pretty awful shot the line is not really dark but its much easier to see. I hope it really is a line. Now I am scared.

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## pennymarie

I see it!! And if we can see it via shoddy picture on the internet, then it must be a bit darker in person!! I hope it darker! :hugs:

How's your chart looking if you are charting?


----------



## mybabydreams

Congrats! Its lovely to see ladies from this thread getting BFPs already. Lets go for a full house girls!!! x


----------



## Mummy to HP

Can we wait till I get a darker line? Although in person its much darker. I'm scared now. Lol. I think I'm 10dpo not 100% normally cycler is 28 days but late by 2 days last time so was expecting it between Fri and sun. I'm in shock.


----------



## Mummy to HP

Also bit scared as yesterday had af type cramps :-(


----------



## pennymarie

I'm sorry, Mummy to HP. I was just a bit excited for you, and I agree to it getting darker. I know all of this is probably very emotional and we all have to be careful sometimes. Keep us updated!! :flower: and :hugs:

Oh, and the only symptom I had of my pregnancy was I kept thinking my period was about to start because of the type of cramps. That's just my 2 pennies


----------



## Hopeful2014

Mummy to HP said:


> Can we wait till I get a darker line? Although in person its much darker. I'm scared now. Lol. I think I'm 10dpo not 100% normally cycler is 28 days but late by 2 days last time so was expecting it between Fri and sun. I'm in shock.

Absolutely! I'm sure it will get darker! Have you looked at the pregnancy results by brand graphs on countdowntopregnancy before? You can look at your brand to compare to others results at each dpo. 

It's definitely natural to be scared. It's something we all want so much. I'm thinking of you and wishing you sticky dust! :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy to HP

pennymarie said:


> I'm sorry, Mummy to HP. I was just a bit excited for you, and I agree to it getting darker. I know all of this is probably very emotional and we all have to be careful sometimes. Keep us updated!! :flower: and :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and the only symptom I had of my pregnancy was I kept thinking my period was about to start because of the type of cramps. That's just my 2 pennies

Really? That's gd to know as it didn't happen with ds. I don't chart I'm afraid didn't know how to lol. Thanks for your advice Xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hopeful2014 said:


> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> Can we wait till I get a darker line? Although in person its much darker. I'm scared now. Lol. I think I'm 10dpo not 100% normally cycler is 28 days but late by 2 days last time so was expecting it between Fri and sun. I'm in shock.
> 
> Absolutely! I'm sure it will get darker! Have you looked at the pregnancy results by brand graphs on countdowntopregnancy before? You can look at your brand to compare to others results at each dpo.
> 
> It's definitely natural to be scared. It's something we all want so much. I'm thinking of you and wishing you sticky dust! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oooo will have a look on there when I get home! Gl to any other testing! Xxx


----------



## pennymarie

Quick question for anyone who knows, but why is CM so unreliable after ovulation?? Isn't it supposed to "dry up"? 

TMI: but I just used the restroom, and there was abundant amount of creamy CM, but it was white. Like I thought it was lotion. You always hear about it being "lotiony", but I thought that meant consistency. And it usually is, but white? That has never happened. 

I looked it up on the forums and internet, and it just seems like everyone is different :wacko:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Mummy to HP said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> Can we wait till I get a darker line? Although in person its much darker. I'm scared now. Lol. I think I'm 10dpo not 100% normally cycler is 28 days but late by 2 days last time so was expecting it between Fri and sun. I'm in shock.
> 
> Absolutely! I'm sure it will get darker! Have you looked at the pregnancy results by brand graphs on countdowntopregnancy before? You can look at your brand to compare to others results at each dpo.
> 
> It's definitely natural to be scared. It's something we all want so much. I'm thinking of you and wishing you sticky dust! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo will have a look on there when I get home! Gl to any other testing! XxxClick to expand...


It's under "Pregnancy tests" then "Stats by brands". What brand did you use?


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hopeful2014 said:


> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> Can we wait till I get a darker line? Although in person its much darker. I'm scared now. Lol. I think I'm 10dpo not 100% normally cycler is 28 days but late by 2 days last time so was expecting it between Fri and sun. I'm in shock.
> 
> I used a first response
> 
> Absolutely! I'm sure it will get darker! Have you looked at the pregnancy results by brand graphs on countdowntopregnancy before? You can look at your brand to compare to others results at each dpo.
> 
> It's definitely natural to be scared. It's something we all want so much. I'm thinking of you and wishing you sticky dust! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo will have a look on there when I get home! Gl to any other testing! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It's under "Pregnancy tests" then "Stats by brands". What brand did you use?Click to expand...

I used a first response


----------



## Hopeful2014

Mummy to HP said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> Can we wait till I get a darker line? Although in person its much darker. I'm scared now. Lol. I think I'm 10dpo not 100% normally cycler is 28 days but late by 2 days last time so was expecting it between Fri and sun. I'm in shock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo will have a look on there when I get home! Gl to any other testing! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It's under "Pregnancy tests" then "Stats by brands". What brand did you use?Click to expand...
> 
> I used a first responseClick to expand...

I hope this can comfort you some in case you can't get to look at it for a while.

*First Response Early Result*
All were pregnant, but some were false negatives in percentages.

Tests on 10 dpo 
Total positive: 74.8% Total negative(False Negative): 25.1%

Very Faint Positive 25.1% 212 tests
Faint Positive 36.4% 308 tests
Standard Positive 12.2% 103 tests
Strong Positive 1.1% 9 tests
Negative 24.6% 208 tests
Evap 0.5% 4 tests

So assuming you are at 10 dpo you would be most likely to get a faint positive based on brand stats. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hopeful2014 said:


> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> Can we wait till I get a darker line? Although in person its much darker. I'm scared now. Lol. I think I'm 10dpo not 100% normally cycler is 28 days but late by 2 days last time so was expecting it between Fri and sun. I'm in shock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> N
> Oooo will have a look on there when I get home! Gl to any other testing! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It's under "Pregnancy tests" then "Stats by brands". What brand did you use?Click to expand...
> 
> I used a first responseClick to expand...
> 
> I hope this can comfort you some in case you can't get to look at it for a while.
> 
> *First Response Early Result*
> All were pregnant, but some were false negatives in percentages.
> 
> Tests on 10 dpo
> Total positive: 74.8% Total negative(False Negative): 25.1%
> 
> Very Faint Positive 25.1% 212 tests
> Faint Positive 36.4% 308 tests
> Standard Positive 12.2% 103 tests
> Strong Positive 1.1% 9 tests
> Negative 24.6% 208 tests
> Evap 0.5% 4 tests
> 
> So assuming you are at 10 dpo you would be most likely to get a faint positive based on brand stats. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!  Lets hope its sticky!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Would be interested to hear opinions on the CM post earlier, too. I'm due on saturday but have been having similar CM... Aching bbs, extreme exhaustion (but also busy the disturbed sleep) and some nausea...

Good luck mummy to hp - hope it is a sticky one!!


----------



## Mummy to HP

newbie2013 said:


> Would be interested to hear opinions on the CM post earlier, too. I'm due on saturday but have been having similar CM... Aching bbs, extreme exhaustion (but also busy the disturbed sleep) and some nausea...
> 
> Good luck mummy to hp - hope it is a sticky one!!

Good luck xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

Here's what I've heard/read/put together based on cm after ovulation. 

It is supposed to be dry after ovulation, but we can have some fertile cm because the corpus luteum produces estrogen as well as progesterone. FF says that observing cm after ovulation will not provide definite clues. 

However, I have read about a lot of women who said they did experience more or different cm when they were pregnant. I've heard everything from watery to thick creamy/lotiony. I've also heard that white cm can be a sign. 

We know everything that is a sign can be a sign for af as well.:dohh: I wondered if FF charts could give a better indication of it. I searched charts that resulted in pregnancy that had "fertile cm post-o". I guess I can't say for sure, but there are many charts that did show watery, creamy, and ewcm after ovulation. Unfortunately, I looked for charts that did not end in pregnancy with "fertile cm post-o" and there were a lot of those too. 

You might consider it a sign if it is something different for you. Perhaps ladies with children could tell us about past experiences. :flower:


----------



## lesh07

want2bemommy said:


> View attachment 607557
> just checking in with you all- my tests are getting darker and still got symptoms- fingers crossed  my first u/s is may 17th- an eternity away lol. I'm on progesterone- 100mg 3 times a day so I feel that is helping. Good luck to all you testing tomorrow!!!


Congrats hunni. H&H 9 months to you. xx


----------



## lesh07

Mummy to HP said:


> I was doing so well and really thought I may make it to Saturday. But I was so super emotional the last couple of days and had a coupe of things that didnt seem 'normal' and on top of that my DS yesterday kept talking about his 'brother' that I took it as a sign and........
> 
> 
> Its a pretty awful shot the line is not really dark but its much easier to see. I hope it really is a line. Now I am scared.

I can see a line. Good luck hun. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well Haven't dtd for the past 5 nights as have been feeling pretty poorly. I have just been so emotional the past few days, I have been breaking down crying, Taking things to personally and just struggling emotionally all together! It's like a switch has been flipped and still getting really bad cramping that just doesn't want to go, It varies from dull cramping to slight sharp twinges!! 

I hope all you other ladies are doing okay in the tww and massive congrats to the people who have had there BFP's already. xxxxx


----------



## hopeforamirac

7dpo and had a big dip in temp this morning :/ not sure if it was because my room was cold and i had my mouth open tho... god i hate the 2ww


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes. 
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as AF or *BFP* or if you're still waiting whenever you know. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 1:
burgbrandy
want2bemommy :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







81686.gif
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2









picturechartofimplatation.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## burgbrandy

Morning ladies! I haven't tested yet cuz I'm trying to hold as long as possible. Lol. Got up in the middle of the night to pee. Lol.

Speaking of, i have a small dilemma...i normally get up at 7:30 to temp, but i woke up at 4:30 and took it and it was 98.09. Big dip. So i turned off my alarm and woke back up at 8:30 and it was 98.46. Now i don't know which to use! Lol! The higher one is not too much higher that they have been and the low one is way lower than they have been. Ugh! I'm usually do good about temping and i rarely wake up at night to pee. So confusing and frustrating!


----------



## Kwaggy

Off to my day 12 scan. Hoping for some big follies!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy I'd probably use the second temp since it is closer to regular time especially if you didn't do much while awake first time. You can try to adjust it. Good luck!!! :flower:

@Kwaggy Let us know how it goes today. Good luck!:flower:


----------



## kksy9b

I'm excited - AF showed up as expected today so I have "officially" (read: changed my status on BnB) moved over! Now for the TWW to ovulation  

Good luck this month ladies! I hope we all get our BFP's!


----------



## burgbrandy

Can u see anything? Im not sure, but i think there may be something! Still super early at 7/8 dpo, so im not getting my hopes up! Af isnt due til may 9th.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130501_093608_302-1.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## allforthegirl

@Mommy to HP my Dr says a line is a line, so he would tell you, you are pregnant. So Congrats!!

AFM I could swear AF should be here the way I am cramping, but temps did not drop today at all but .01C. Other than that I am not interested in eating all day yesterday, and ready for bed at 8:30pm LOL Then this morning I am still sleepy and still yawning like it is no ones business. I have no more tests..... Think I should test or wait?


----------



## allforthegirl

burgbrandy said:


> Can u see anything? Im not sure, but i think there may be something! Still super early at 7/8 dpo, so im not getting my hopes up! Af isnt due til may 9th.

I can't tell if the line is pink, but I can see a line. How long did you wait before you took the test?


----------



## burgbrandy

I went pee at 4:30 this morning and waited til 9:30 to test with nothing to drink. I ha e a horrible headache this morning and its making me nauseous. I cant even drink my coffee!!


----------



## burgbrandy

And i vote u should test! Lol!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

burgbrandy said:


> I went pee at 4:30 this morning and waited til 9:30 to test with nothing to drink. I ha e a horrible headache this morning and its making me nauseous. I cant even drink my coffee!!

You should :test: too !!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Eee! This is when the TWW gets interesting! So curious about these bfps


----------



## Thyite

I see line burgbrandy, but I'm not sure if it's evap.:wacko:


----------



## burgbrandy

Picture was taken within first 3 mins, but i always seem to get shadows on wondfos.


----------



## FrancoRie710

I really think I'm out. My temps are lower and I had a bfn this morning. I've never seen a second line and I'm feeling really sad today. I actually made a list of things I'm grateful for to try and get me out of this funk. It helped a little. This seems to be the pattern and as soon as af ends I'll start feeling really hopeful again. Looking forward to getting there...


----------



## pennymarie

Hopeful2014: thanks for the imput; that's about what I've concluded. For me personally I'm sticky/dry until 5-4days before AF, then CM gets super watery. Like to the point I think I peed myself. But this silliness I am not used to one bit. I was more concerned it meant I didn't ovulate

burgbrandy: agree there is a line, but can't tell if color or not. Also I would go with second temp because there was enough space between them, so your body had time to cool off again. 

franc: I'm really sorry you're getting down. I also use the gratitude list whenever I feel hopeless. An example of this is in 4 years of TTC, this is my 11th cycle that is regular and ovulatory. TWW is terrible when it turns into the 4 week wait etc. Either that or I do something outdoors. Nature always makes me feel more connected, and make me realize there is more out there than my silly thoughts. I hope your temps stay high and your spirits too.


----------



## Kwaggy

Just got home from the doc.... I have 4 follies :happydance: 2 on the left 16mm&18mm and 2 on the right 22mm&15mm. YAY!!!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I really appreciate the support from you ladies & this site in general.
I've started to update my closest friends (in real life) about our TTC. We're really close in every other respect. I thought if they knew what I was going through it would e nice... But I think I'm going to stop updating them and just stick to BnB. It's weird living in 2 different worlds! 
Their advise is always- just relax & let it happen! They don't understand why I test at 10DPO instead of waiting to see if I'm late... They don't even know what DPO stands for!
There are 5 of us total
1 has 4 kids, 1 m/c, longest TTC was kids 2 (7 months), last one was a surprise
1 has 2 kids, 1 m/c, got pregnant the first month all 3 times
1 has 2 kids, both not trying (one not preventing)
1 has 2 non-bio kids & is NTNP now
Then there's me... We're been TTC for 2 years - we were pregnant last year, but our son was killed in a car accident- so while baby #2 won't replace Grayson - I REALLY want to bring a baby home, and I think I've waiting long enough!

Sorry for the rant, feeling a bit isolated from my friends in real life today - glad you guys are here & understand!


----------



## pennymarie

Agreed that BnB has helped me from hell and back. I'm not one for much technology, but I am grateful that the internet allows us all to come together and communicate no matter who we are in "real life". 

Thank you to everyone :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

I'm right there with both of you - my friends are either single, not interested in having a baby or mothers for whom getting pregnant was a breeze (first time trying or accidents).

We're not seriously trying with temping and medical intervention yet but every time af has come in the last year, I've been so down. Thank goodness for bnb! :hugs:


----------



## Sherley

Congrats mummy to hp! And possibly to burg brandy too!
I've spent all day cruising FF to find charts like mine...how sad is that.
Xxx


----------



## OoOo

Can I join please. I'm testing on 24th may. Af is due that day but I'm going on a cruise so hoping to find out before I leave. I'm on clomid 2nd cycle. So trying to remain hopeful. Waiting to ov now. Already peeing on opks lol


----------



## MzImpatient

Mummy to HP said:


> I was doing so well and really thought I may make it to Saturday. But I was so super emotional the last couple of days and had a coupe of things that didnt seem 'normal' and on top of that my DS yesterday kept talking about his 'brother' that I took it as a sign and........
> 
> 
> Its a pretty awful shot the line is not really dark but its much easier to see. I hope it really is a line. Now I am scared.

That is a line!! you're pregnant!!! CONGRATS!!!! yay for :bfp:!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi, please can you put me down for 28th. Thanks  x


----------



## MzImpatient

Sherley said:


> Congrats mummy to hp! And possibly to burg brandy too!
> I've spent all day cruising FF to find charts like mine...how sad is that.
> Xxx

Not sad. I do the same thing. And your chart is crazy amazing. Almost like you o'd twice.


----------



## Mummy to HP

Thanks for all the congrats and replies ladies means a lot :flower::hugs:. I am going to test again in a couple of days to (hopefully) see that line become as dark as the control line. If it does than would it be OK to update my BFP status?

Fingers crossed for Friday :wacko:

I hope all those testing in the next few days see what they want to see. I love this thread I hope I don't have to leave it now lol. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sherley

MzImpatient said:


> Sherley said:
> 
> 
> Congrats mummy to hp! And possibly to burg brandy too!
> I've spent all day cruising FF to find charts like mine...how sad is that.
> Xxx
> 
> Not sad. I do the same thing. And your chart is crazy amazing. Almost like you o'd twice.Click to expand...

But I can't have done, right?!:blush:
I am expecting AF tomorrow with those two low temps :growlmad:


----------



## melann13

Mummy to HP said:


> Also bit scared as yesterday had af type cramps :-(

I had awful AF cramps right before my BFP, don't worry. Probably just your LO burrowing in tight!


----------



## melann13

I'm 10dpo. Feeling hopeful. Taking an early test in the morning. Been having a pinching pressure for the last several days. I didn't think anything of it, because I get weird twinges every month that I think are something and they're not. The bizarre part was that my lab mate is 11 weeks along and she was telling me just today about the specific place where she felt implantation pains (she didn't know it at the time of course) and how her pressure is directly in the crease between abdomen and leg. I stood there in shock because her details were EXACTLY what I've been feeling the past few days. Sciatica on the side I O'd from and occasional craps and constant pressure in this one spot! Got ANOTHER pimple today, I usually get one after O then nothing. Now I'm up to 3, and my breast pains usually last 3 days, and I'm on day 5. Hmmmm. Will let you know!


----------



## ClandestineTX

May 1st and 51 pages of posts already??? No way I'll be able to catch up - but please add me as a TBA May tester for now. 

Haven't had a chance to update my chart in over a week (will update journal asap with that story). I don't think I've ovulated yet, but will update testing date following.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OPK is almost positive hoping for tomorrow or the next day :happydance: Looks like I might ovulate twice also both my ovaries are going crazy this cycle lol


----------



## heretohope

Hi, please add me to the testing list. This is IUI #4 for us, after a long break we were ready to try again. This cycle we did Bravelle cd4-10, Ovidrel followed by IUI cd12 and 13 and Pregnyl 5000iu cd 16 and 21. Today is cd 25. 

Beta scheduled for Monday 5/6!!!! I did POAS several times. Not reading to much into the second line as I took the hcg injection last Saturday. BUT, I have noticed the line is getting darker and have had many symptoms. Again, hopeful, but staying grounded. Darker line maybe from hcg inj, and symptoms are 'just because', or maybe this is it. We shall see!!

FX'd and BD to us all! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Welcome!!

@OoOo Welcome to the group! A cruise sounds nice. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@Lazydaisys Welcome to our group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@ClandestineTX Welcome! I think I remember you from another testing thread. Full of good advice and information if I remember correctly. :thumbup: Good luck! 

@heretohope Welcome! I'm hoping that dark line is a BFP! Do you want me to list you on May 6th or TBA? Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@FrancoRie710 I always feel the same way. The list idea is good. You're not out yet! :hugs:

@Kwaggy Good news! :happydance:

@EAandBA_TTC We are here for you! Before we started trying I was so unaware of all that is ttc. While it comes easy for some, I'm glad we have somewhere to go to talk to others. :hugs:

@melann13 So exciting! Let us know! :happydance:

@Mummy to HP Absolutely! Let us know! Please don't leave the thread!! Either way stick around to encourage others. Fingers crossed for Friday! :thumbup:


--Seriously ladies, if you want to add a June date (which I hope you do not need) please add it and stay with us. We can continue and all stick together! But-- also stick around to encourage others/let us know how you are if you do get a BFP. :happydance:


----------



## Sherley

Hi everyone, so my temps have gone back up this morning, er, WHAT? I'm still having the bitter taste a lot too but that's it.
Even if I don't get a bfp this month I'm excited to be in the game for one more day (AF due tomorrow) and that my luteal phase hasn't got more dismal.
Definitely going to try b6 next month and get my LP a day or two longer in combo with acupuncture. 
Good luck today's testers! Burg brandy update us again today! X


----------



## burgbrandy

Ur chart looks Good Sherley! When are u testing? 

I will update in the morning, but its 1 am here. Lol. I'm about to head to bed!


----------



## Sherley

Thanks, test tomorrow I guess, I really don't believe I'm still in, but I'm not too hopeful. You on the other hand had a line yesterday! Gotta be stronger today! Can't wait to see your update later x


----------



## burgbrandy

Ur never out til the witch shows!


----------



## liz1985

AF due 2morrow and not really having many symptoms of it coming, but not really having symptoms of pg either? I was going to hold off to test till sat 4th but if nothing in the morning I don't know if I'll be able too?! Lol. Going to try tho. I did think I ov late this month, so if Lp stays the same, AF could be due Monday, but going by origional date for now. 

Good luck to all you ladies starting to test!! X


----------



## Mummy to HP

liz1985 said:


> AF due 2morrow and not really having many symptoms of it coming, but not really having symptoms of pg either? I was going to hold off to test till sat 4th but if nothing in the morning I don't know if I'll be able too?! Lol. Going to try tho. I did think I ov late this month, so if Lp stays the same, AF could be due Monday, but going by origional date for now.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies starting to test!! X

Well done for having more will power than me! Fingers crossed for your BFP xxx


----------



## ALiKO

This thread looks awesome can I join! 

Hey ladies i am currently CD 3 so at the moment I'm not planning on testing until June. If possible I would like to be put as TBA until I'm absolutely certain of O. :dust: to everyone!

Oh and quick question, does anyone know how to increase CM?


----------



## mybabydreams

Hey all! 9DPO for me today and I am literally chomping at the bit lol!!!! Why does this bit have to be two weeks? The 1WW sounds much more doable to me!!!! Has anyone caved and tested before they were meant to be??? Ive been a good girl so far, but I REALLY hate these last few days x:nope:


----------



## Hopeful2014

ALiKO said:


> This thread looks awesome can I join!
> 
> Hey ladies i am currently CD 3 so at the moment I'm not planning on testing until June. If possible I would like to be put as TBA until I'm absolutely certain of O. :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Oh and quick question, does anyone know how to increase CM?

Welcome to our group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

To increase cm:
This site suggests things like avoiding nicotine, caffeine, drinking more water, taking guaifenesin (cough medicines), being healthy, not using chemical products, evening primrose oil, and increasing vitamin c. 

This site suggests drinking more water, using nutritional supplements, herbs, and sperm friendly lubricants.

Anyone have personal experiences with it?


----------



## lesh07

Well been a very emotional morning. I just feel so sad at the minute and not sure why? All cramping and twinges gone overnight and not got any this morning. So I think I am going to be a no for this month. :( Which isn't suprising as it has only ever happened the 1st month once and that was with my 3rd baby. 2 years is the average for us.

The thing is when we decided on trying we said we would just let nature takes it course and when it happens it happens, but I am only on my 1st month ttc and finding myself obsessing already. :( x


----------



## Hopeful2014

lesh07 said:


> Well been a very emotional morning. I just feel so sad at the minute and not sure why? All cramping and twinges gone overnight and not got any this morning. So I think I am going to be a no for this month. :( Which isn't suprising as it has only ever happened the 1st month once and that was with my 3rd baby. 2 years is the average for us.
> 
> The thing is when we decided on trying we said we would just let nature takes it course and when it happens it happens, but I am only on my 1st month ttc and finding myself obsessing already. :( x

:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as AF or *BFP* or if you're still waiting whenever you know. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 2:
steph124
amariee
 



Attached Files:







9305500_orig.jpg
File size: 82.4 KB
Views: 0









picturechartofimplatation.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## heretohope

Go ahead and add me for the 6th - Thanks


----------



## Dannixo

ALiKO said:


> This thread looks awesome can I join!
> 
> Hey ladies i am currently CD 3 so at the moment I'm not planning on testing until June. If possible I would like to be put as TBA until I'm absolutely certain of O. :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Oh and quick question, does anyone know how to increase CM?

I tried mucinex last cycle the one without the exportant or however you spell it and I had plenty of cm. plus we used preseed.


----------



## ALiKO

Hopeful2014 said:


> ALiKO said:
> 
> 
> This thread looks awesome can I join!
> 
> Hey ladies i am currently CD 3 so at the moment I'm not planning on testing until June. If possible I would like to be put as TBA until I'm absolutely certain of O. :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Oh and quick question, does anyone know how to increase CM?
> 
> Welcome to our group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:
> 
> To increase cm:
> This site suggests things like avoiding nicotine, caffeine, drinking more water, taking guaifenesin (cough medicines), being healthy, not using chemical products, evening primrose oil, and increasing vitamin c.
> 
> This site suggests drinking more water, using nutritional supplements, herbs, and sperm friendly lubricants.
> 
> Anyone have personal experiences with it?Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the response. I will definitely try cutting out the caffeine and increasing my water intake to see if that helps. Also I was thinking of implementing a quick 30mins workout routine I can do everyday just to get the blood pumping and everything moving and grooving down there haha :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Fertility Frenemy is at it again... caught up on my chart after a crazy week (including a few poorly-timed temps) and the research detector says I ovulated on CD 16, which currently disagrees with the advanced and FAM detectors. I've been lazy about OPKs, only using them with FMU because the last few cycles my LH surge has lasted about a day and a half and I've caught it the first time in the morning... so I *might* be 3 DPO, but I also might still be waiting to ovulate... only time will tell...


----------



## stephj25

Just thought I'd give you guys an update - usually I have a 34 day cycle and ovulate on CD21. This cycle, I ovulated on CD14 and on CD18 and today I have had a little spotting which has stopped both times.
I have tested this morning although I am pretty sure it is too early, I only got an evap. Please can you decide for me when I should test? at the moment I think I am on the chart on the 14th or 15th?


----------



## burgbrandy

Heres this morning's test ladies! Still too early to know for sure.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130502_080211_002.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww damn it, got myself all pumped up seeing you had updated! Lol still really early though!!


----------



## Mies

Have been bad about keeping up with this group; it's moving sooo fast, though!

Hope you are all doing well and I hope to see some BFPs pop up on the first page!

I also dropped by to say I moved my test date forward, to the 5th of May.


----------



## melann13

Well guys, here you go! Bright and early BFP! It's light, but I'm only 11dpo! Last time I didn't get a +til 15dpo, so here's hoping this one sticks. SO EXCITED!!! Hoping the Doc can run HCG quantities this morning along with my scheduled Progesterone draw. Hope it shows up in the picture. It definitely shows up in real life!!
Have a good day everyone! I know I will even if I am a tad nauseous!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## stephj25

melann13 said:


> Well guys, here you go! Bright and early BFP! It's light, but I'm only 11dpo! Last time I didn't get a +til 15dpo, so here's hoping this one sticks. SO EXCITED!!! Hoping the Doc can run HCG quantities this morning along with my scheduled Progesterone draw. Hope it shows up in the picture. It definitely shows up in real life!!
> Have a good day everyone! I know I will even if I am a tad nauseous!

congratulations!!!

Where dd you get those tests from? x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh yes! Shows up perfectly without even zooming on my phone! Congrats!


----------



## mybabydreams

melann13 said:


> Well guys, here you go! Bright and early BFP! It's light, but I'm only 11dpo! Last time I didn't get a +til 15dpo, so here's hoping this one sticks. SO EXCITED!!! Hoping the Doc can run HCG quantities this morning along with my scheduled Progesterone draw. Hope it shows up in the picture. It definitely shows up in real life!!
> Have a good day everyone! I know I will even if I am a tad nauseous!

Congratulations!!! I would also know what the sensitivity of the test was? That is the clearest BFP I think Ive ever seen at 11DPO xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats! No squinting required, definitely a BFP!


----------



## Rikkitikki

melann13 said:


> Well guys, here you go! Bright and early BFP! It's light, but I'm only 11dpo! Last time I didn't get a +til 15dpo, so here's hoping this one sticks. SO EXCITED!!! Hoping the Doc can run HCG quantities this morning along with my scheduled Progesterone draw. Hope it shows up in the picture. It definitely shows up in real life!!
> Have a good day everyone! I know I will even if I am a tad nauseous!

Ohh, awesome! :thumbup: looks great, I hope I get that too! My last +HPT was at the end of August last year, also MC in Oct like you, and a bunch of BFNs since then...


----------



## lesh07

melann13 said:


> Well guys, here you go! Bright and early BFP! It's light, but I'm only 11dpo! Last time I didn't get a +til 15dpo, so here's hoping this one sticks. SO EXCITED!!! Hoping the Doc can run HCG quantities this morning along with my scheduled Progesterone draw. Hope it shows up in the picture. It definitely shows up in real life!!
> Have a good day everyone! I know I will even if I am a tad nauseous!

Congrats hun that test looks great. xx


----------



## ALiKO

Congrats melann!!!


----------



## melann13

THANKS EVERYONE! I'm beyond thrilled. Went to the doc for my prog draw, so I got to tell the nurses (they're always the first to know... I wouldn't tell anyone else this early) They all congratulated me and they were able to put in an order for the Beta HCG as well. Should have results this afternoon, which won't really mean anything until I get the follow up draw on Saturday at Urgent Care.
I most definitely know exactly where the implantation is, right near the crease between abdomen and leg on the R side (where I O'd from). I'd been experiencing sciatica on that side since about 6-7dpo. I had a temp dip on 8dpo and cramps the night of 7dpo (and mild ones since). I have had fake temp dips before, but this one was apparently real!
These are the tests https://www.amazon.com/Combo-Ovulation-Pregnancy-Test-Strips/dp/B0026995KO/ref=pd_sim_hpc_7
It says 25mIU on the page, I have heard that they are more sensitive than that though. I should know by this afternoon just how much it was measuring though since the blood was taken about 1.5 hours after the BFP. Will let you guys know. I have been using these OPKS and HPTs for a few months with good luck.


----------



## FrancoRie710

melann13 said:


> THANKS EVERYONE! I'm beyond thrilled. Went to the doc for my prog draw, so I got to tell the nurses (they're always the first to know... I wouldn't tell anyone else this early) They all congratulated me and they were able to put in an order for the Beta HCG as well. Should have results this afternoon, which won't really mean anything until I get the follow up draw on Saturday at Urgent Care.
> I most definitely know exactly where the implantation is, right near the crease between abdomen and leg on the R side (where I O'd from). I'd been experiencing sciatica on that side since about 6-7dpo. I had a temp dip on 8dpo and cramps the night of 7dpo (and mild ones since). I have had fake temp dips before, but this one was apparently real!
> These are the tests https://www.amazon.com/Combo-Ovulation-Pregnancy-Test-Strips/dp/B0026995KO/ref=pd_sim_hpc_7
> It says 25mIU on the page, I have heard that they are more sensitive than that though. I should know by this afternoon just how much it was measuring though since the blood was taken about 1.5 hours after the BFP. Will let you guys know. I have been using these OPKS and HPTs for a few months with good luck.

Just bought some- so much cheaper than the drug store! Wish I had known about those months ago!


----------



## Mies

Congrats melann, and a h&h pregnancy!


----------



## melann13

FrancoRie710 said:


> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE! I'm beyond thrilled. Went to the doc for my prog draw, so I got to tell the nurses (they're always the first to know... I wouldn't tell anyone else this early) They all congratulated me and they were able to put in an order for the Beta HCG as well. Should have results this afternoon, which won't really mean anything until I get the follow up draw on Saturday at Urgent Care.
> I most definitely know exactly where the implantation is, right near the crease between abdomen and leg on the R side (where I O'd from). I'd been experiencing sciatica on that side since about 6-7dpo. I had a temp dip on 8dpo and cramps the night of 7dpo (and mild ones since). I have had fake temp dips before, but this one was apparently real!
> These are the tests https://www.amazon.com/Combo-Ovulation-Pregnancy-Test-Strips/dp/B0026995KO/ref=pd_sim_hpc_7
> It says 25mIU on the page, I have heard that they are more sensitive than that though. I should know by this afternoon just how much it was measuring though since the blood was taken about 1.5 hours after the BFP. Will let you guys know. I have been using these OPKS and HPTs for a few months with good luck.
> 
> Just bought some- so much cheaper than the drug store! Wish I had known about those months ago!Click to expand...

I will say that with the OPKs I had the best luck if I started at about CD10 and kept them to compare. Otherwise I'd start to question whether it was + or not. I temp and keep track of CM to confirm as well.


----------



## allforthegirl

melann13 said:


> Well guys, here you go! Bright and early BFP! It's light, but I'm only 11dpo! Last time I didn't get a +til 15dpo, so here's hoping this one sticks. SO EXCITED!!! Hoping the Doc can run HCG quantities this morning along with my scheduled Progesterone draw. Hope it shows up in the picture. It definitely shows up in real life!!
> Have a good day everyone! I know I will even if I am a tad nauseous!

Congrats!! this is exciting!! :yipee:


----------



## newbie2013

I'm so excited for you melann!!! I hope this thread continues to bring out those BFPs!! So great!


----------



## Twag

melann13 said:


> Well guys, here you go! Bright and early BFP! It's light, but I'm only 11dpo! Last time I didn't get a +til 15dpo, so here's hoping this one sticks. SO EXCITED!!! Hoping the Doc can run HCG quantities this morning along with my scheduled Progesterone draw. Hope it shows up in the picture. It definitely shows up in real life!!
> Have a good day everyone! I know I will even if I am a tad nauseous!

I can clearly see that BFP and I normally struggle to see them in pictures - Congrats H&H 9 months :dust:


----------



## FrancoRie710

Yep, I'm officially out, just started CD1. I'm going to stay on the thread though because my cycles are short and I can test again on May 29th. May might still be my month!


----------



## Twag

:hugs: too right it can still be your month :dust:


----------



## allforthegirl

FrancoRie710 said:


> Yep, I'm officially out, just started CD1. I'm going to stay on the thread though because my cycles are short and I can test again on May 29th. May might still be my month!

CD 1 for me too!! Bring on the BFP's!!


----------



## newbie2013

I know this question has probably been posted on the website thousands of times... But here's another ttcer asking... Why do our bodies start playing tricks on us when we start ttc??? 

I don't recall my bbs aching like this EVER! Two cycles ago, and again now! 

What are your thoughs, ladies? Is it that I'm more aware of my body or is it because my hormones are playing games??


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Well hearing all this good new has made me buy some online pregnancy dip tests. I managed to get a 25 pack for £4.00 so it will be a good 1 year supply even if I tested twice a month. Lol.....And if I was lucky to fall pregnant the 1st month then it is still half the price of a normal test. They are being sent 1st class so hopefully by saturday they should be here. 

I will be 8 dpo and due on the 10th so might be cheeky and test a little early. xxxx


----------



## River54

mybabydreams said:


> Hey all! 9DPO for me today and I am literally chomping at the bit lol!!!! Why does this bit have to be two weeks? The 1WW sounds much more doable to me!!!!

I hear you, 1ww would be great!

Congrats to the bfp! I could easily see the line and didn't have to enlarge it!

afm, 6dpo, and temp has gone up just a tad. Seem to have a few cramps in my side, but I dunno if it is a sign or not. Going to probably test starting at 10dpo, each day til my actual test day :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## liz1985

Congrats melann! X


----------



## Dannixo

melann13 said:


> Well guys, here you go! Bright and early BFP! It's light, but I'm only 11dpo! Last time I didn't get a +til 15dpo, so here's hoping this one sticks. SO EXCITED!!! Hoping the Doc can run HCG quantities this morning along with my scheduled Progesterone draw. Hope it shows up in the picture. It definitely shows up in real life!!
> Have a good day everyone! I know I will even if I am a tad nauseous!

Congratulations! Happy and healthy mine months to you!


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## OoOo

OoOo said:


> Can I join please. I'm testing on 24th may. Af is due that day but I'm going on a cruise so hoping to find out before I leave. I'm on clomid 2nd cycle. So trying to remain hopeful. Waiting to ov now. Already peeing on opks lol

Doh my af is due 23rd ill be testing 21st 22nd and 23rd


----------



## pennymarie

newbie2013 said:


> I know this question has probably been posted on the website thousands of times... But here's another ttcer asking... Why do our bodies start playing tricks on us when we start ttc???
> 
> I don't recall my bbs aching like this EVER! Two cycles ago, and again now!
> 
> What are your thoughs, ladies? Is it that I'm more aware of my body or is it because my hormones are playing games??

So the moment we ovulate, there is a "follicle" called the corpus luteum that starts growing. It excretes progesterone. Your egg is moving down your fallopian tube. The trick is, your body isn't going to know if you are or are not pregnant until the day you get your period. So it is going to continue to excrete progesterone in preparation for implantation. This is because it take 14 days (or however long your luteal phase is) to thicken your endometrial lining. So basically, your body thinks it IS pregnant. Or assumes so. Progesterone is the pregnancy hormone. Exact same. Now after luteal phase if there is no hcg, your body recognizes it isn't pregnant, and stops progesterone production. Within 24hrs, there is nothing to support the lining, so it sheds. It is the high progesterone, then huge drop that triggers a period


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Mies Updated. How have you been? :flower:

@melann13 Let me know when to update you with that beautiful BFP! Now or shall I wait? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

@FrancoRie710 :hugs: I'm going to save the hugs for here (instead of on the front page) and move you on the list! You definitely still have a chance for a May BFP! :thumbup:

@allforthegirl You definitely have a chance for a BFP this month too! :flower:

@newbie2013 I wonder about that too! I'm not sure if I became more aware of all the pains, twinges, and other strange things until ttc or if they are just happening more frequently. I do think we become hyper aware of everything, but I do think all of the different things we do while trying cause new things as well. Think about all the bding, the new things we try (supplements, foods, herbs, etc.), and everything we do. It's bound to cause some differences. :thumbup:

@OoOo Updated! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

stephj25 said:


> Just thought I'd give you guys an update - usually I have a 34 day cycle and ovulate on CD21. This cycle, I ovulated on CD14 and on CD18 and today I have had a little spotting which has stopped both times.
> I have tested this morning although I am pretty sure it is too early, I only got an evap. Please can you decide for me when I should test? at the moment I think I am on the chart on the 14th or 15th?

I would assume you are 7 dpo if you did ovulate on CD 14. It takes 6-12 dpo for implantation. It depends on how long you want to wait. Some start testing early, but if you are afraid of false negatives you could wait until 11-14 dpo. 14 dpo would be May 9th. 

If your usual is 34 cycle days and ovulation on CD 21, it would mean you have a 13 day lp. That would suggest May 8th would be next expected period. 

Let me know which date you decide. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## kirstyjane13

How is everyone xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

In pain and confused , My opks are getting lighter now but going to retest later and see if it was just too diluted :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

kirstyjane13 said:


> How is everyone xx

I'm 7 dpo and my temperature skyrocketed this morning. 97.71 F - 98.25 F I'm not sure if it really is that much higher though because it seems like kind of a jump. Is it crazy I want to sleep so I can see tomorrow's temp and it's only 1 pm here? :haha:

I'm having some twinges/pulling sensations from the middle of my back (between waist and hip) all the way around to front left side. Umm...the bottom of my bottom is kind of sore as well. :blush:

How are you today?


----------



## Mies

newbie2013 said:


> I know this question has probably been posted on the website thousands of times... But here's another ttcer asking... Why do our bodies start playing tricks on us when we start ttc???
> 
> I don't recall my bbs aching like this EVER! Two cycles ago, and again now!
> 
> What are your thoughs, ladies? Is it that I'm more aware of my body or is it because my hormones are playing games??

I never, _never _had any PMS like symptoms. This is my first round TTC and I am experiencing a plethora of that stuff. I would be very disappointed if it turned out to be 'nothing'!


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi lovely ladies! :wave:

Could you please put me down to test on sunday 5th please? :thumbup: i'll be 10dpo so we'll see xx

Good luck and :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

live_in_hope said:


> Hi lovely ladies! :wave:
> 
> Could you please put me down to test on sunday 5th please? :thumbup: i'll be 10dpo so we'll see xx
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to you all xxx

Welcome to the group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

Hopeful2014 said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies! :wave:
> 
> Could you please put me down to test on sunday 5th please? :thumbup: i'll be 10dpo so we'll see xx
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to you all xxx
> 
> Welcome to the group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! :thumbup:
im TTC NO.2 after vasectomy reversal and with the help of temping and opks, we managed to conceive within 3 months following the op, so FX xxx


----------



## melann13

So the verdict is in. "Hopeful" you can update my status! At the time of this picture my blood HCG was 23.7 (at 11dpo), so still low, but most definitely preggo! I'll go in on Saturday to get another to make sure it's doubling. Plus the doc said that given that I've had a MC he will do an early US at 8wks just to give reassurance, so that's only about a month away. Anyone post MC can relate to the excitement/anxiety of a new BFP, but I think that having more data will make me relax a bit. 
Plus the appt was originally for a progesterone check to make sure it gets high enough (we were thinking about Clomid) and it was >20! Last time it was only 7, but that was 3dpo. So... the thermometer is going away. Knowing that it's nice and high right now I don't see any point in terrifying myself with a random low reading.
I even went and bought some yarn to make it seem real. A January baby in Wisconsin is gonna need some hats!
Baby dust to all of you. There is hope!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sherley

Hi guys!
Congrats on the bfps girls! Yay!
Hopeful2014...symptoms sound promising!
I am feeling rough today. Tested this morning 10dpo as temp had gone back up after 2 day dip, bfn, so will try again tomorrow unless temps down in the morning and AF on way. Due tomorrow.....x


----------



## Hopeful2014

melann13 said:


> So the verdict is in. "Hopeful" you can update my status! At the time of this picture my blood HCG was 23.7 (at 11dpo), so still low, but most definitely preggo! I'll go in on Saturday to get another to make sure it's doubling. Plus the doc said that given that I've had a MC he will do an early US at 8wks just to give reassurance, so that's only about a month away. Anyone post MC can relate to the excitement/anxiety of a new BFP, but I think that having more data will make me relax a bit.
> Plus the appt was originally for a progesterone check to make sure it gets high enough (we were thinking about Clomid) and it was >20! Last time it was only 7, but that was 3dpo. So... the thermometer is going away. Knowing that it's nice and high right now I don't see any point in terrifying myself with a random low reading.
> I even went and bought some yarn to make it seem real. A January baby in Wisconsin is gonna need some hats!
> Baby dust to all of you. There is hope!

I'm so happy for you! Let us know how it goes on Saturday! Congratulations! You can check out that wonderful BFP blinking by your name!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Sherley said:


> Hi guys!
> Congrats on the bfps girls! Yay!
> Hopeful2014...symptoms sound promising!
> I am feeling rough today. Tested this morning 10dpo as temp had gone back up after 2 day dip, bfn, so will try again tomorrow unless temps down in the morning and AF on way. Due tomorrow.....x

Thanks so much; I really hope so!

Last month's chart looks like you had a temp dip at 10 dpo. This month you had a dip and are back up by 10 dpo. I don't like to speculate too much, but that is definitely a good sign! :flower:


----------



## stephj25

Hopeful2014 said:


> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd give you guys an update - usually I have a 34 day cycle and ovulate on CD21. This cycle, I ovulated on CD14 and on CD18 and today I have had a little spotting which has stopped both times.
> I have tested this morning although I am pretty sure it is too early, I only got an evap. Please can you decide for me when I should test? at the moment I think I am on the chart on the 14th or 15th?
> 
> I would assume you are 7 dpo if you did ovulate on CD 14. It takes 6-12 dpo for implantation. It depends on how long you want to wait. Some start testing early, but if you are afraid of false negatives you could wait until 11-14 dpo. 14 dpo would be May 9th.
> 
> If your usual is 34 cycle days and ovulation on CD 21, it would mean you have a 13 day lp. That would suggest May 8th would be next expected period.
> 
> Let me know which date you decide. Good luck! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so, much hun!!! I'll test on the 6th


----------



## Ruskiegirl

melann13 said:


> So the verdict is in. "Hopeful" you can update my status! At the time of this picture my blood HCG was 23.7 (at 11dpo), so still low, but most definitely preggo! I'll go in on Saturday to get another to make sure it's doubling. Plus the doc said that given that I've had a MC he will do an early US at 8wks just to give reassurance, so that's only about a month away. Anyone post MC can relate to the excitement/anxiety of a new BFP, but I think that having more data will make me relax a bit.
> Plus the appt was originally for a progesterone check to make sure it gets high enough (we were thinking about Clomid) and it was >20! Last time it was only 7, but that was 3dpo. So... the thermometer is going away. Knowing that it's nice and high right now I don't see any point in terrifying myself with a random low reading.
> I even went and bought some yarn to make it seem real. A January baby in Wisconsin is gonna need some hats!
> Baby dust to all of you. There is hope!

Congrats !


As for me my opk with another test is almost positive :happydance: later today or tomorrow positive for sure :thumbup:


----------



## lesh07

melann13 said:


> So the verdict is in. "Hopeful" you can update my status! At the time of this picture my blood HCG was 23.7 (at 11dpo), so still low, but most definitely preggo! I'll go in on Saturday to get another to make sure it's doubling. Plus the doc said that given that I've had a MC he will do an early US at 8wks just to give reassurance, so that's only about a month away. Anyone post MC can relate to the excitement/anxiety of a new BFP, but I think that having more data will make me relax a bit.
> Plus the appt was originally for a progesterone check to make sure it gets high enough (we were thinking about Clomid) and it was >20! Last time it was only 7, but that was 3dpo. So... the thermometer is going away. Knowing that it's nice and high right now I don't see any point in terrifying myself with a random low reading.
> I even went and bought some yarn to make it seem real. A January baby in Wisconsin is gonna need some hats!
> Baby dust to all of you. There is hope!

Massive congrats hunni. H&H 9 months to yoy. Xx


----------



## MzImpatient

Congrats on the :bfp:!!!

I finally got my pos opk! I think I o'd today I had a major temp dip! I'm so excited i'll have a normal cycle this month!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats!! FX the rest if us get such nice news too!


----------



## want2bemommy

melann13 said:


> So the verdict is in. "Hopeful" you can update my status! At the time of this picture my blood HCG was 23.7 (at 11dpo), so still low, but most definitely preggo! I'll go in on Saturday to get another to make sure it's doubling. Plus the doc said that given that I've had a MC he will do an early US at 8wks just to give reassurance, so that's only about a month away. Anyone post MC can relate to the excitement/anxiety of a new BFP, but I think that having more data will make me relax a bit.
> Plus the appt was originally for a progesterone check to make sure it gets high enough (we were thinking about Clomid) and it was >20! Last time it was only 7, but that was 3dpo. So... the thermometer is going away. Knowing that it's nice and high right now I don't see any point in terrifying myself with a random low reading.
> I even went and bought some yarn to make it seem real. A January baby in Wisconsin is gonna need some hats!
> Baby dust to all of you. There is hope!

Congrats!! Yay  you're lucky- my ins. Doesn't do routine hcg- only if there is an issue. I am post 2 miscarriages as well, so I totally understand the excitement/fear factor.
At first I was bummed out that they didn't do hCG, but then I realize that I would probably be obsessing over that so I'm just going by my good symptoms


----------



## want2bemommy

I can't wait to see that :bfp: list grow!


----------



## melann13

want2bemommy said:


> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> So the verdict is in. "Hopeful" you can update my status! At the time of this picture my blood HCG was 23.7 (at 11dpo), so still low, but most definitely preggo! I'll go in on Saturday to get another to make sure it's doubling. Plus the doc said that given that I've had a MC he will do an early US at 8wks just to give reassurance, so that's only about a month away. Anyone post MC can relate to the excitement/anxiety of a new BFP, but I think that having more data will make me relax a bit.
> Plus the appt was originally for a progesterone check to make sure it gets high enough (we were thinking about Clomid) and it was >20! Last time it was only 7, but that was 3dpo. So... the thermometer is going away. Knowing that it's nice and high right now I don't see any point in terrifying myself with a random low reading.
> I even went and bought some yarn to make it seem real. A January baby in Wisconsin is gonna need some hats!
> Baby dust to all of you. There is hope!
> 
> Congrats!! Yay  you're lucky- my ins. Doesn't do routine hcg- only if there is an issue. I am post 2 miscarriages as well, so I totally understand the excitement/fear factor.
> At first I was bummed out that they didn't do hCG, but then I realize that I would probably be obsessing over that so I'm just going by my good symptomsClick to expand...

I am very blessed that I actually work for the same university that provides my health care, so I do have pretty good coverage. Course when we were considering treatments the coverage wasn't that great.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats on the hCG level, melann13!

Please update my testing date to 13 May, I discarded two temps (taken at much later than usual time) and all 3 detectors now agree I'm 3 DPO today.


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats to the bfp's!! Gosh, this is starting to get exciting :)

Changing my test date to 5-10-13, as that will be the day AF is due to show. 

Good luck to all !!


----------



## pennymarie

Just got some OTC progesterone cream. I'm going to wait until tomorrow's temperature to see if I'm going to use it. Still have to figure out how to know what is 1/4 tsp and what's 1/2 tsp. But my temperature is already dipping, and my cramps are bad, and my nipples hurt. These are all AF symptoms, so I'm just scared. 

Any opinions?


----------



## AllStar

melann13 said:


> So the verdict is in. "Hopeful" you can update my status! At the time of this picture my blood HCG was 23.7 (at 11dpo), so still low, but most definitely preggo! I'll go in on Saturday to get another to make sure it's doubling. Plus the doc said that given that I've had a MC he will do an early US at 8wks just to give reassurance, so that's only about a month away. Anyone post MC can relate to the excitement/anxiety of a new BFP, but I think that having more data will make me relax a bit.
> Plus the appt was originally for a progesterone check to make sure it gets high enough (we were thinking about Clomid) and it was >20! Last time it was only 7, but that was 3dpo. So... the thermometer is going away. Knowing that it's nice and high right now I don't see any point in terrifying myself with a random low reading.
> I even went and bought some yarn to make it seem real. A January baby in Wisconsin is gonna need some hats!
> Baby dust to all of you. There is hope!


Congratulations!! Happy and healthy 9 month! On another note, what kind of yarn did you buy?! Do you crochet or knit? I crochet and My kids have hundreds of hats :D x

AFM: waiting to ovulate, FF took away my crosshairs again as I thought they would. Should Ov in the next day or two, opk's getting darker. 

Also, did someone mention ways to increase cm? As I've been trying grapefruit juice this cycle and it either works or its a huge coincidence as this cycle I have LOADS! I normally get a little, mostly when I actually check for it but this month there's no need to go checking!! Sorry for the tmi lol 

So nice to see bfp's already, it's so encouraging.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Well a littlw worried now as just been to the loo and wiped after and noticed a few drops of light pink blood on the tissue. I also feel a little tender in that area although I havent dtd for about 6 nights now. Any advice would be great. Xxx


----------



## melann13

AllStar said:


> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> So the verdict is in. "Hopeful" you can update my status! At the time of this picture my blood HCG was 23.7 (at 11dpo), so still low, but most definitely preggo! I'll go in on Saturday to get another to make sure it's doubling. Plus the doc said that given that I've had a MC he will do an early US at 8wks just to give reassurance, so that's only about a month away. Anyone post MC can relate to the excitement/anxiety of a new BFP, but I think that having more data will make me relax a bit.
> Plus the appt was originally for a progesterone check to make sure it gets high enough (we were thinking about Clomid) and it was >20! Last time it was only 7, but that was 3dpo. So... the thermometer is going away. Knowing that it's nice and high right now I don't see any point in terrifying myself with a random low reading.
> I even went and bought some yarn to make it seem real. A January baby in Wisconsin is gonna need some hats!
> Baby dust to all of you. There is hope!
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Happy and healthy 9 month! On another note, what kind of yarn did you buy?! Do you crochet or knit? I crochet and My kids have hundreds of hats :D x
> 
> AFM: waiting to ovulate, FF took away my crosshairs again as I thought they would. Should Ov in the next day or two, opk's getting darker.
> 
> Also, did someone mention ways to increase cm? As I've been trying grapefruit juice this cycle and it either works or its a huge coincidence as this cycle I have LOADS! I normally get a little, mostly when I actually check for it but this month there's no need to go checking!! Sorry for the tmi lol
> 
> So nice to see bfp's already, it's so encouraging.Click to expand...

:) It's "Seedling" Organic Cotton in a muted rainbow variegated. I also got some Bernat Baby for a hat for a friend who's expecting. I haven't been able to bring myself to knit baby things for anyone since the MC, so I've gotta make up for it!


----------



## allforthegirl

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Well a littlw worried now as just been to the loo and wiped after and noticed a few drops of light pink blood on the tissue. I also feel a little tender in that area although I havent dtd for about 6 nights now. Any advice would be great. Xxx

It is very possible that it is IB. You are 6 DPO and it very well could that. One way to tell is it :test: in 3-4 days and if it was then it would show a :bfp:


----------



## kksy9b

Gone for a day and 7 pages to catch up on!

Congratulations on your beautiful BFP melann!! And good luck to all the ladies testing in the next few days!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:happydance::happydance: Just got my Pos OPK come on lucky hsg cycle :happydance:


----------



## heretohope

Congrats Melann13!!!


----------



## Kalush

Congrats Melann! Happy and Healthy 9 months!

Still waiting on O here, pretty good signs it should be in the next few days though, so yay! At cd30 I am getting just a bit impatient. Which is a bit funny since I always wished my cycles were longer when I was younger and they were 25-27 days. 

Good luck to everyone testing today/tomorrow!


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats melann! Happy and healthy 9 months!

AFM, I've had a horrible headache for two days now that just won't go away and its making me nauseous. My boobs hurt and my right ovary is sore. 8/9 dpo today and bfn. Kind of upset after having that faint line yesterday. I'll be testing again in the morning. AF isn't due til may 9th so its still early.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Ruskiegirl YES-positive opk!! :happydance::happydance:

@MzImpatient :happydance: That's such good news!

@ClandestineTX Updated. Fingers crossed! :flower:

@RaeChay I agree; it's so nice to see the BFPs! Your date is updated. Good luck! :flower:

@AllStar I have considered grapefruit juice if this cycle doesn't work out. That's nice to know. :thumbup:

@lesh07 :hugs: I agree; it could be implantation based on your dpo. Do you normally spot before af? Has it continued or did it stop? 

@kksy9b We're a bunch of busy ladies! :haha: I'm so glad to have all of you to talk to during this. I read the testing threads for a few months before actually joining. It is so much better now! 

@Kalush That's so true. I was always 28-30ish and wished for a longer cycle or not to have it at all when I was younger. How many of us wished for that and now realize the importance of af? It's definitely a love-hate relationship. :wacko:

@burgbrandy It's still early and it seems like you have lots of symptoms. Fingers crossed. :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Hi no never usually spot before af. I had to get up and go to the toilet again last night and the bleeding had stopped. Xx


----------



## Eccleston2011

Hi, can I join? This is my first cycle coming off of birth control, I started AF right after stopping. So if I have a "normal" cycle I will be testing on the 21st.


----------



## Hopeful2014

lesh07 said:


> Hi no never usually spot before af. I had to get up and go to the toilet again last night and the bleeding had stopped. Xx

That's a great sign! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Eccleston2011 said:


> Hi, can I join? This is my first cycle coming off of birth control, I started AF right after stopping. So if I have a "normal" cycle I will be testing on the 21st.

Welcome to our group! I hope it's all regulated for you. Let me know if you need to change the date. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## Sherley

Hi everyone,
AF due today. Temp still up, I did an adjusted temp as my toddler woke me at 4am so I took my temp then.
Took a test this morning, _possible_ squinter on ic and supermarket test but may well be an evap.
We shall see what today brings.
Uk ladies which pregnancy tests do you recommend for early ish testing? X


----------



## pennymarie

pennymarie said:


> Just got some OTC progesterone cream. I'm going to wait until tomorrow's temperature to see if I'm going to use it. Still have to figure out how to know what is 1/4 tsp and what's 1/2 tsp. But my temperature is already dipping, and my cramps are bad, and my nipples hurt. These are all AF symptoms, so I'm just scared.
> 
> Any opinions?

Anyone? :nope:


----------



## Mummy to HP

I want to upload my new tests photo but its from my phone and the photo won't upload :-(


----------



## Mummy to HP

Sherley said:


> Hi everyone,
> AF due today. Temp still up, I did an adjusted temp as my toddler woke me at 4am so I took my temp then.
> Took a test this morning, _possible_ squinter on ic and supermarket test but may well be an evap.
> We shall see what today brings.
> Uk ladies which pregnancy tests do you recommend for early ish testing? X

I used a first response for my first early tests. Xxx


----------



## Sherley

pennymarie said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> Just got some OTC progesterone cream. I'm going to wait until tomorrow's temperature to see if I'm going to use it. Still have to figure out how to know what is 1/4 tsp and what's 1/2 tsp. But my temperature is already dipping, and my cramps are bad, and my nipples hurt. These are all AF symptoms, so I'm just scared.
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> Anyone? :nope:Click to expand...

I'm sorry I don't know, I've never used it. You could try on the assisted conception board? You never know, I had dipping temps a few days ago but they went back up. It's not over yet! Good luck x


----------



## liz1985

So AF is due today. Normally starts with a little spotting when I wipe at the toilet in the morning. Lying in bed, daren't go to the toilet and see lol. I don't feel like its starting but I am slightly crampy on and off. The next three days are going to limbo for me, as I'm not exactly sure when I ov so AF could come upto Monday. I don't want to test either, while I'm waiting there's still hope, but if I see bfn I know it over. :-(


----------



## newbie2013

Liz, I'm right with you. I'm due tomorrow, but running to the toilet every so often thinking she's arrived already. Losing my PMA today :-(

Let's try to keep strong and wait to see what happens... I can't test - haven't got any in the house - deliberately


----------



## Mummy to HP

Here are the three tests Ihave done to date. Do you think they are getting stronger? Maybe I should update now? Still nervous :blush:
 



Attached Files:







3 tests.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Hopeful2014

pennymarie said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> Just got some OTC progesterone cream. I'm going to wait until tomorrow's temperature to see if I'm going to use it. Still have to figure out how to know what is 1/4 tsp and what's 1/2 tsp. But my temperature is already dipping, and my cramps are bad, and my nipples hurt. These are all AF symptoms, so I'm just scared.
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> Anyone? :nope:Click to expand...

I don't have any experience with it, but I tried to search for some answers for you. One lady said she started it the day of ovulation and then followed until af was expected. She said to rub it on areas that absorb fat well such as breasts, chest, neck, and inner arms. She put it on once in morning and once at night. 

She said to take a pregnancy test around date af is due. She said if it is negative to stop using the cream and wait to use it again until after next ovulation. She said if the test is positive to use it for about 13 weeks or so because the placenta will start making progesterone. 

--But I would get more opinions before following this since this was just one person's experience. Did it come with instructions? Does anyone else have any experience/information?


----------



## mummy2o

I hate the two week wait. I have another week to go until testing :( I also have no symptoms for either so we'll wait and see.


----------



## Hopeful2014

Mummy to HP said:


> I want to upload my new tests photo but its from my phone and the photo won't upload :-(

Can you text/email it to a computer and then upload?

edit: I see the photos now! I think they are very nice. Remember the countdowntopregnancy stats by brand. You can see what the average light, faint, standard, strong positive percentages are for the second brand. 

I understand being cautious. Let me know whenever you decide to become official. :happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

mummy to hp: The tests look fine and in my opinion are getting dark. If you wait until about 6 weeks you could possibly go for an early scan if you make a fuss that you were bleeding. The local on here is open weekdays 9-11 but there is normally a big queue :(


----------



## newbie2013

Knew there was a reason I was feeling down today - just had watery brown cm when wiping. Will update when she comes full on.

Dh just mentioned that it is time to see the doc, so will plan ov blood test this cycle and his sa if I can convince him!

Will confirm june testing date when she comes properly.

Fxed for everyone else!!


----------



## Sherley

Mummy to HP said:


> Here are the three tests Ihave done to date. Do you think they are getting stronger? Maybe I should update now? Still nervous :blush:

Line is definitely getting stronger IMO! X


----------



## MummyWant2be

lovely line :happydance::happydance: bring on BFP's :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

newbie2013 said:


> Knew there was a reason I was feeling down today - just had watery brown cm when wiping. Will update when she comes full on.
> 
> Dh just mentioned that it is time to see the doc, so will plan ov blood test this cycle and his sa if I can convince him!
> 
> Will confirm june testing date when she comes properly.
> 
> Fxed for everyone else!!

:hugs: I'm glad to see that your dh is so forward and invested into looking into it if the witch has to come this cycle. I'm sorry dear. Let me know if there's anything I could help you with finding. I'll update if/when needed. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 3: Sherley -- Your temp is still up! Let's hope the possible squinter gets darker. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## mama2connor

Can I join please ? I will be testing on the 15th xx


----------



## ALiKO

Eccleston2011 said:


> Hi, can I join? This is my first cycle coming off of birth control, I started AF right after stopping. So if I have a "normal" cycle I will be testing on the 21st.




mama2connor said:


> Can I join please ? I will be testing on the 15th xx


Welcome Eccleston and mama2conner!
Your daughter's are beautiful! Was it easy for you guys to concieve?

As for me AF is still on... 4dpo going on 5dpo since it's late here where I am. Told my husband about my game plan this month and he seems down for it... I'm going to try to do the sperm meets egg plan and BD every other day starting CD 9 or 10 then everyday starting CD 14 until ovulation. I'm so nervous for some reason, I feel like I'm about to go on television, or on stage in front of a bunch of people haha :haha:
Weird right? Lolz


----------



## Hopeful2014

mama2connor said:


> Can I join please ? I will be testing on the 15th xx

Welcome to our group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## liz1985

Mummy to HP said:


> Here are the three tests Ihave done to date. Do you think they are getting stronger? Maybe I should update now? Still nervous :blush:

They look good to me. I could see them all and I'm not usually good at seeing lines on my phone.


----------



## liz1985

Hopeful2014 said:


> MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!
> 
> Ladies, Remember
> 1. That it's not over until AF comes
> 2. That many ladies get false negatives
> 3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo
> 4. That we are here for you no matter what
> 
> I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:
> 
> TESTERS:
> May 3: Sherley -- Your temp is still up! Let's hope the possible squinter gets darker. Good luck! :flower:
> View attachment 608761
> View attachment 608763

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## liz1985

Well AF isn't here yet, but pretty sure it will be some point today, feeling very crampy,got back ache, and feel heavy if you know what I mean. If not here by tomorrow going to test and put myself out of my misery!


----------



## ALiKO

liz1985 said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!
> 
> Ladies, Remember
> 1. That it's not over until AF comes
> 2. That many ladies get false negatives
> 3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo
> 4. That we are here for you no matter what
> 
> I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:
> 
> TESTERS:
> May 3: Sherley -- Your temp is still up! Let's hope the possible squinter gets darker. Good luck! :flower:
> View attachment 608761
> View attachment 608763
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good idea to me.Click to expand...

I agree with Liz. It sounds great Hopeful!


----------



## KatyW

Hello ladies, I'd also like to join in on this month's TTC fun :). I'm on CD 6 and due to test around 1 June. A bit about me - we have one 13 month old daughter and are hoping for number two soon. :)


----------



## Rikkitikki

pennymarie said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> Just got some OTC progesterone cream. I'm going to wait until tomorrow's temperature to see if I'm going to use it. Still have to figure out how to know what is 1/4 tsp and what's 1/2 tsp. But my temperature is already dipping, and my cramps are bad, and my nipples hurt. These are all AF symptoms, so I'm just scared.
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> Anyone? :nope:Click to expand...

This was all I could find on estimating measurements... https://theboatgalley.com/measuring-spoons/
Otherwise you could get a cheap 1/4 tsp measuring spoon and use it only for the cream and just do two 1/4 tsps for a 1/2 tsp. :huh:


----------



## Hopeful2014

KatyW said:


> Hello ladies, I'd also like to join in on this month's TTC fun :). I'm on CD 6 and due to test around 1 June. A bit about me - we have one 13 month old daughter and are hoping for number two soon. :)

Welcome to the group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## mummyto4boys

So lovely seeing 2 :bfp: already and only on 3rd May. Good luck everyone x


----------



## KatyW

Thanks, Hopeful2014!


----------



## Twag

Great lines Mummy to HP :thumbup: so is that 3 BFP's now?


----------



## Sherley

Thanks hopeful. One squinter turned in to 4tests with faint lines :blush:
I don't believe it yet though, will update you tomorrow!


----------



## lesh07

Mummy to HP said:


> Here are the three tests Ihave done to date. Do you think they are getting stronger? Maybe I should update now? Still nervous :blush:

Looking good to me....Congrats hun. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies as of today cramping has come back and quite strong at times really hoping maybe this is it coz if it's not I might have to book in with the doctors. xxx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Congrats on all the bfp!! xx


----------



## pathos

hello ladies, i want to join you. I will :test: on 14 May. GL to all!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I def think we have another BFP there. Able to see all the lines on my phone!


----------



## Sherley

Here is mine from this morning x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## lesh07

Sherley said:


> Here is mine from this morning x

Hi hunni. I can kind of see a very faint line. How many dpo are you. x


----------



## kksy9b

Mummy to HP said:


> Here are the three tests Ihave done to date. Do you think they are getting stronger? Maybe I should update now? Still nervous :blush:

Definitely getting darker!! Keep us updated but looks like a bfp to me! Congratulations!


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck all of you :hugs: :dust:


----------



## allforthegirl

Sherley said:


> Here is mine from this morning x

I see it for sure pink and all!! FX!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am getting very frustrated with my cycles. I didn't get AF until first thing this morning. Apparently my cycles are still a wonky since the shot. I have gone from having a 26 day cycle(12 day LP) to 28 day cycle(13 day LP) to a 29 day cycle(15 day LP). I wasn't going to temp this cycle but this is making it hard not to. I am not going to temp on our vacation, but the rest of the cycle I will.


----------



## Twag

I can see the line :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

pathos said:


> hello ladies, i want to join you. I will :test: on 14 May. GL to all!

Welcome! Fingers crossed for a BFP!! :flower:


----------



## mama2connor

ALiKO - Thank you hun, it was easy to conceive my first DS. However, it took us 3 years and alot of heartache to conceive our DD. This is my 3rd month of TTC. I think i just ovulated either yesterday, or due to ovulate today i'm not too sure. xx


----------



## omgbaby

I would like to join. Honestly not sure when OH & I started TTC. About 2 years ago we thought okay no more pills no condoms, thinking it'd happen quick well still no baby. It's very hard on me seeing everyone around me who doesn't want kids all of a sudden falling pregnant.
Af is due tomorrow & so far I don't feel like she's coming so fx! 
Recently AF isn't right on time. Lately 1-2 days late. So... Here it goes! 
Baby dust to us all!


----------



## stephj25

ok, so I cracked an did a test today (8DPO), BFN :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well I do believe O has happened all O pain was gone when I woke up this morning so it must have happened sometime last night , Really early ovulation for me :happydance:


----------



## Sherley

lesh07 said:


> Sherley said:
> 
> 
> Here is mine from this morning x
> 
> Hi hunni. I can kind of see a very faint line. How many dpo are you. xClick to expand...

11dpo. It's clearer in real life but I'm not counting my chickens yet!
Anyone else testing today? Burgbrandy? X


----------



## burgbrandy

Tested again this morning. Bfn. Temp jumped way up though. My boobs are really sore and feel hot.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooo all of this sounds promising for you girls! Stalking!


----------



## stephj25

has anyone had any yellow CM? I've got some today, really watery. Good sign?


----------



## Sherley

I've not had it but I've seen others on these boards say it was a good sign x


----------



## pennymarie

Hopeful2014 said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> Just got some OTC progesterone cream. I'm going to wait until tomorrow's temperature to see if I'm going to use it. Still have to figure out how to know what is 1/4 tsp and what's 1/2 tsp. But my temperature is already dipping, and my cramps are bad, and my nipples hurt. These are all AF symptoms, so I'm just scared.
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> Anyone? :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any experience with it, but I tried to search for some answers for you. One lady said she started it the day of ovulation and then followed until af was expected. She said to rub it on areas that absorb fat well such as breasts, chest, neck, and inner arms. She put it on once in morning and once at night.
> 
> She said to take a pregnancy test around date af is due. She said if it is negative to stop using the cream and wait to use it again until after next ovulation. She said if the test is positive to use it for about 13 weeks or so because the placenta will start making progesterone.
> 
> --But I would get more opinions before following this since this was just one person's experience. Did it come with instructions? Does anyone else have any experience/information?Click to expand...

The instructions say the exact same thing about where to put it and when. But I don't know when to stop. Some of the people sy a couple days after AF is due just in case you ovulated late etc. 

I'm just getting scared because my temperatures keep dipping. 

Side note: I set my alarm for 6am to take temperature, but usually go back to bed and wake up at 8am. Yesterday 6am temp was 97.9, but 8am was 97.5....same with today. I thought they were supposed to get higher after you woke up. I've been recording the lowest because I thought that's what BBT was about


----------



## burgbrandy

U really should just record the first temp cuz it is more accurate.

When i used the cream, i started at 3 dpo after i confirmed o with bbt. I had an lp of 13 days so i planned on using it until 16 dpo, then testing and stopping if it was bfn. However, af showed up on 15 dpo while still using the cream.


----------



## pennymarie

but why is my first one higher than the second? Maybe I didn't have a restful sleep? I'm going to see if FF has anything about this :shrug:

burgbrandy: I can see what you mean by triphasic now. Your body sure likes to do it that way...how confusing! I hope it's a true one though for you!


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm on 100mg progesterone 3 times a day orally- I don't know my levels but have had 2 m/c so dr said it can't hurt. So far this time around is completely unlike the other two, fingers crossed


----------



## Mummy to HP

Twag said:


> Great lines Mummy to HP :thumbup: so is that 3 BFP's now?

Yeah I guess it is 3 now :thumbup:. Still hasn't sunk in yet and as I have no symptoms its difficult remembering lol. Fingers crossed all goes well :wacko:. Good luck to all ladies testing!

Happy weekend. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## pennymarie

want2: did your doctor ever discuss the difference between cream and pill? From my research it seems that the pills are so high because so little of it get absorbed, and most stays in your liver? 

The cream has 450mg per oz...so if that were true, I would be getting A LOT...:shrug:

Doctors said I would have to have multiple MC in order to be considered for progesterone pills. Even though my luteal phase is maybe 8 days? They seem so unhelpful :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hopeful2014 said:


> Mummy to HP said:
> 
> 
> I want to upload my new tests photo but its from my phone and the photo won't upload :-(
> 
> Can you text/email it to a computer and then upload?
> 
> edit: I see the photos now! I think they are very nice. Remember the countdowntopregnancy stats by brand. You can see what the average light, faint, standard, strong positive percentages are for the second brand.
> 
> I understand being cautious. Let me know whenever you decide to become official. :happydance:Click to expand...

HIya I think we can make it offical if things go wrong it wont be because I have posted BFP on here lol.

Thanks xx


----------



## liz1985

Today is STRESSING me out!!! Still no AF, no spotting or anything. I gave in and tested, and it hasn't helped at all. There is a line and its pink, but think the test is faulty, it was like the ink ran, and there was liquid in the test window, which was like swimming around. The control line is ok. I've took two pics, at about 4 mins, but the lines were there in about 2 mins, ones in the case, and ones out. There not great pics but you can see the lines, can you see what I mean about the ink? It's like there's 3 lines? So now I have no answer still, but kinda getting my hopes up, even tho I'm telling myself its faulty/ evap can't help but hope. Will retest in the morning. I've never bought tests of eBay before, hoping a havnt Gita dodgy batch, but knowing my look I have. I'm between 11-14dpo, so if it was a true BFP I'd think it should be darker as well. :-( 

https://s1057.photobucket.com/album...53BC30D-1125-000000F6B82263A0_zps3ee41a72.jpg

https://s1057.photobucket.com/album...C6A3931-1125-000000F6BEA59F3F_zps886fafb5.jpg


----------



## liz1985

Just took this at about 8 mins. I know it's out of the case so doesn't count, but seems to be a clearer pic x

https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t383/lizziemgm/19ABF6EC-F9F6-45D5-8C9B-10F7A34F1A2D-1125-000000F9FF54BF86_zps220efffe.jpg


----------



## lesh07

liz1985 said:


> Just took this at about 8 mins. I know it's out of the case so doesn't count, but seems to be a clearer pic x
> 
> https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t383/lizziemgm/19ABF6EC-F9F6-45D5-8C9B-10F7A34F1A2D-1125-000000F9FF54BF86_zps220efffe.jpg

If that was my test I would say that looks positive hun. I think you might have your bfp. Good luck. xxx :happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Liz, looks like a straight up BFP to me! I'd test again in the morning, but it doesn't look faint/ questionable at all in my book!


----------



## Sherley

Hi liz1985, I'm pretty sure that's a bfp too! X
This thread is insane, lots of baby dust!


----------



## liz1985

Thanks for looking! If I'd just put the test down and come back in three mins, I prob would have thought BFP as well, but because I watched and saw that the urine actually came into the test window and ink went all funny I'm not convinced, I've never had a test do that before. Plus I'm feeling so crampy and like AF is on its way, and I have no symptoms like a did with DS? I guess all I can do is retest in the morning if still no AF.


----------



## Sherley

I watched my tests and they did that too. If we both get bfp again in the morning we will have pretty much the same due date!
I am feeling very crampy too and not much in the way of symptoms. It's early days x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Looks like a BFP, it might of just absorbed quicker on one side over the other but the second line only turns pink because it reacts with hcg... Which I think it's clear was in your pee! Test again with something else to confirm but I think you got it!


----------



## missranda

Hey, I'm testing on the 7th! Hope it's not too late to join. I might test early too.


----------



## liz1985

Sherley said:


> I watched my tests and they did that too. If we both get bfp again in the morning we will have pretty much the same due date!
> I am feeling very crampy too and not much in the way of symptoms. It's early days x

Good luck for you in the morning. I'll prob end up testing about 3am, when I wake up for a wee as I won't be able to wait lol. Hope this is it for both of us! X


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! This thread has brilliant baby dust!! Keep those BFPs coming!!

Congrats to all the new BFPs for this month and good luck to those still to test!!


----------



## River54

7dpo today, and my temp has risen a tad more. Having some minor cramps since yesterday.
Apparently I am very irritable today - so says dh.. ;)

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well I do believe O has happened all O pain was gone when I woke up this morning so it must have happened sometime last night , Really early ovulation for me :happydance:

Well quoting myself here lol It seems i am double ovulating this cycle , I ovulated on my left side but getting o pains on the right now :thumbup:


----------



## FrancoRie710

liz1985 said:


> Thanks for looking! If I'd just put the test down and come back in three mins, I prob would have thought BFP as well, but because I watched and saw that the urine actually came into the test window and ink went all funny I'm not convinced, I've never had a test do that before. Plus I'm feeling so crampy and like AF is on its way, and I have no symptoms like a did with DS? I guess all I can do is retest in the morning if still no AF.

I have never seen a second line, and I can't seem to trick a test into showing a second line. Those tests test for hcg, so if there's a line, I'd say it's a line!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats all on there potential bfp's. Xx


----------



## AllStar

Just got my positive opk!! :happydance: 

Last month I had several days of positive opk's so hoping temping can help confirm when I actually do Ov. 

Loving seeing all these bfp's!! Hopefully this turns out to be a lucky thread! 

Congrats to those with bfp's xx


----------



## Mummy to HP

Wow that's great  congratulations! All being well we should be due very close together Xxx


----------



## burgbrandy

pennymarie said:


> but why is my first one higher than the second? Maybe I didn't have a restful sleep? I'm going to see if FF has anything about this :shrug:
> 
> burgbrandy: I can see what you mean by triphasic now. Your body sure likes to do it that way...how confusing! I hope it's a true one though for you!

Its completely frustrating! Lol!

And im not sure why they get lower...if u were going bavk to sleep for 3 hours or more, id go with the second reading, but i still think the first one is more accurate.


----------



## burgbrandy

So many beautiful bfps! Congrats ladies!


----------



## want2bemommy

pennymarie said:


> want2: did your doctor ever discuss the difference between cream and pill? From my research it seems that the pills are so high because so little of it get absorbed, and most stays in your liver?
> 
> The cream has 450mg per oz...so if that were true, I would be getting A LOT...:shrug:
> 
> Doctors said I would have to have multiple MC in order to be considered for progesterone pills. Even though my luteal phase is maybe 8 days? They seem so unhelpful :dohh:

He just said pills are more effective- I guess it absorbs better into your blood stream


----------



## burgbrandy

It is true that cream is absorb better than pills. Suppositories absorb better than pills. The problem with the cream and why drs give the pills/suppositories, is that its hard to get an exact amount with the same amount of progesterone each time u put it on. And the progesterone may not be evenly distributed in the cream. So pills or suppositories are supposed to be more predictable i guess. But the cream works great! Just use the same amount each time. And rotate locations.


----------



## pennymarie

burgbrandy: I changed my FF temps to the first one I took before I went back to bed. I also started the cream, so no going back now. Morning and nights. Are you going to be testing everyday now or taking a mini break until 14DPO? I _very_ sillily (its a word) poas today....no one ask why :blush:

I'm so happy for the positive results so far! 

Gives hope to us all!! Good luck with retests and first tests everyone :flower:


----------



## burgbrandy

I always test everyday. Lol! :) i cant stand not knowing. Ur chart looks good! Better i think. Good luck with the cream. Id stay away from putting it on ur boobs though. It made mine really sore. I switched between wrists, ankles, inner thighs, and my lower belly.


----------



## ALiKO

liz1985 said:


> There is a line and its pink, but think the test is faulty, it was like the ink ran, and there was liquid in the test window, which was like swimming around. The control line is ok. I've took two pics,
> 
> https://s1057.photobucket.com/album...53BC30D-1125-000000F6B82263A0_zps3ee41a72.jpg
> 
> https://s1057.photobucket.com/album...C6A3931-1125-000000F6BEA59F3F_zps886fafb5.jpg

Hey Liz I would say your Golden! This has happened to me a few months back where a test looked like the ink just smudged and smeared across the test window and left over "wiz" (for the lack of a better word) was kinda just floating around.
It looked like there could have been a line I was trying to convince myself or maybe the test was faulty I then said but the control line showed up without a problem so I knew the test worked.

The test settled after about 4mins after the ink dispersed and there was only 1 line meaning BFN. I knew from that point that the test was negative because it showed the results within 10mins and later on that week AF came. I said all that to say that the fact that you have a line still there and it's pink says a lot!

Whether the line is dark or faint most pregnancy tests say to read the result as a positive so it's most likely your pregnant. And from seeing the pics I automatically thought it was a positive test even with the case on! Congrats!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Welcome!

@omgbaby Welcome to our group! I'm sorry it's been hard for you. I understand how difficult it is to see others who get pregnant so easily. Do you use opks or temp at all? Are you testing tomorrow or do you have a specific testing date yet? Good luck! :flower:


@missranda Welcome to the group! It's never too late to join! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@stephj25 It's still early! Implantation can take until 12 dpo. I've heard that 9 dpo is about average. Even if it already happened the hCG needs to build up! I've also heard yellow cm could be a sign. Stay strong! :hugs:

@burgbrandy The temp jump could be a good sign! :flower:

@pennymarie I've temped after waking again or after staying in bed for a while and I've had lower temps after as well. Are you taking covers off maybe or is there anything that could cool you? Maybe you were snuggled in, but then moved away from each other when you woke up the first time? My DH is so warm; sometimes it feels much warmer when he is near me. :flower:

@want2bemommy Fingers crossed and sticky dust! [-o&lt;

@Mummy to HP The BFP is blinking by your name! :happydance:

@liz1985 I do notice the third line, but there is a space between it and the test line. Perhaps that third line is just where some of the ink got stuck. The test line does seem very promising. Definitely take another! :flower:

@River54 That sounds good! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## burgbrandy

Quite a few ladies testing this weekend! Good luck and baby dust to u!

Everyone else, stay busy and keep ur mind off ttc! :) we're heading to the flea market and out to eat with my grandparents and finishing up our garden! The girls can't wait to get dirty! Lol!


----------



## MzImpatient

From the looks of my chart I have o'd. But im still feeling o pains in my right ovary. is this normal? 

this is my 1st month charting so im not sure. also, my lube never came on time. it got here today. should I use anyway? is there still a window of opportunity?


----------



## Sherley

Mzimpatient, I had pains in my ovary area for a few days after ovulation.
Soooooo, it's official, here's my test from this morning, definite :bfp:
Much more obvious in real life than the pic. Good luck to all today's testers!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## MzImpatient

Sherley said:


> Mzimpatient, I had pains in my ovary area for a few days after ovulation.
> Soooooo, it's official, here's my test from this morning, definite :bfp:
> Much more obvious in real life than the pic. Good luck to all today's testers!

CONGRATS!!!!!! ALL THESE :bfp: ARE MAKING ME SOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## want2bemommy

Sherley said:


> Mzimpatient, I had pains in my ovary area for a few days after ovulation.
> Soooooo, it's official, here's my test from this morning, definite :bfp:
> Much more obvious in real life than the pic. Good luck to all today's testers!

Congrats!! I'm loving this thread


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Sherley!!! Keep those BFP's coming!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Sherley said:


> Mzimpatient, I had pains in my ovary area for a few days after ovulation.
> Soooooo, it's official, here's my test from this morning, definite :bfp:
> Much more obvious in real life than the pic. Good luck to all today's testers!

Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you. You can see the BFP blinking by your name! May 4th and 4 BFPs already; it is amazing. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## liz1985

Sherley said:


> Mzimpatient, I had pains in my ovary area for a few days after ovulation.
> Soooooo, it's official, here's my test from this morning, definite :bfp:
> Much more obvious in real life than the pic. Good luck to all today's testers!

Congratulations!! X


----------



## liz1985

Took this at 330am. Looks like defo BFP!!!! I'm so in shock, I'm off to buy a frer or maybe a digi. Don't think I'll truly believe it till I see it in words lol.

https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t383/lizziemgm/16DDD604-1075-450D-A939-256107A013C9-1699-0000019F8F7C224C_zpse1bf97b3.jpg


----------



## mybabydreams

Hey ladies! Congratulations to all the BFPers and :dust:to all those yet to test!
Im 11DPO today, and not feeling very confident for my own BFP:cry:
I think we could say Im having a low day! Ive woken up feeling like I am definitely going to be out for this cycle. Seeing all the BFPs appearing is lovely, but it also makes me feel that the laws of odds are against me (when in reality I know there is no reason why we couldnt get a full house on this thread).
Does anybody else get an emotional dip towards the end of their TWW, or am I just being unnecessarily pessimistic? The funny thing is the feeling low could be down to PMS, which then makes me feel more low as I dont want it to be caused by this! I think I shall call it a spiral of TWW doom! 
Good luck everybody xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

liz1985 said:


> Took this at 330am. Looks like defo BFP!!!! I'm so in shock, I'm off to buy a frer or maybe a digi. Don't think I'll truly believe it till I see it in words lol.

That's a beautiful BFP as well! Let me know when you want it to be official! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

mybabydreams said:


> Hey ladies! Congratulations to all the BFPers and :dust:to all those yet to test!
> Im 11DPO today, and not feeling very confident for my own BFP:cry:
> I think we could say Im having a low day! Ive woken up feeling like I am definitely going to be out for this cycle. Seeing all the BFPs appearing is lovely, but it also makes me feel that the laws of odds are against me (when in reality I know there is no reason why we couldnt get a full house on this thread).
> Does anybody else get an emotional dip towards the end of their TWW, or am I just being unnecessarily pessimistic? The funny thing is the feeling low could be down to PMS, which then makes me feel more low as I dont want it to be caused by this! I think I shall call it a spiral of TWW doom!
> Good luck everybody xx

:hugs: I understand completely. I think we definitely spend so much time looking for signs and symptoms that when we are not throwing up/displaying intense signs close we get nervous. Being emotional is natural to pms, but it is definitely natural with ttc as well. 

Why do you feel out today? 11 dpo is still early! I'm hoping that all the positivity we had and all the advice/information we shared will bring us all BFPs. Think about it like this. In "real life" relationships not everyone knows as much about ttc or has not worked on it or talked to as many people. Odds are different for each of them. However, on here all of us want it so badly that odds have to be higher with all of the information and encouragement. Feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Sherley

Congrats liz1985! Super bfp! I have a digi but I'm waiting for a good strong line before I use it. Yours is so obvious I reckon you must have been on the later side of your cycle even though you weren't sure!
MybAbydreams, don't lose hope. It's not over til AF shows. Everyone talks about sore bbs and creamy cm as pg signs and I don't have those. This is obviously a lucky thread so keep the faith!


----------



## Hopeful2014

MzImpatient said:


> From the looks of my chart I have o'd. But im still feeling o pains in my right ovary. is this normal?
> 
> this is my 1st month charting so im not sure. also, my lube never came on time. it got here today. should I use anyway? is there still a window of opportunity?

What day do you/FF think you ovulated? I'm only asking since you are still having ovary pains and the recent temps are still low if you know for sure that you ovulated? It might have been cd 15 with a slow rise on cd 16. Or it might have been cd 16 and your temp might jump tomorrow. Either way you should get confirmation/a better idea after tomorrow's temp. 

FF will confirm ovulation/give crosshairs after three days of higher temps. 

I would continue to bd just in case it hasn't happened or just to make sure you are covered. There may still be a window of opportunity. I forgot; how long did you say your cycles usually are? Do you know if this is about the usual time in cycle for ovulation?


----------



## Mummy to HP

Sherley said:


> Mzimpatient, I had pains in my ovary area for a few days after ovulation.
> Soooooo, it's official, here's my test from this morning, definite :bfp:
> Much more obvious in real life than the pic. Good luck to all today's testers!

YEY!!! Massive congrats! I hope your feeling well??


----------



## mybabydreams

Hopeful2014 said:


> mybabydreams said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Congratulations to all the BFPers and :dust:to all those yet to test!
> Im 11DPO today, and not feeling very confident for my own BFP:cry:
> I think we could say Im having a low day! Ive woken up feeling like I am definitely going to be out for this cycle. Seeing all the BFPs appearing is lovely, but it also makes me feel that the laws of odds are against me (when in reality I know there is no reason why we couldnt get a full house on this thread).
> Does anybody else get an emotional dip towards the end of their TWW, or am I just being unnecessarily pessimistic? The funny thing is the feeling low could be down to PMS, which then makes me feel more low as I dont want it to be caused by this! I think I shall call it a spiral of TWW doom!
> Good luck everybody xx
> 
> :hugs: I understand completely. I think we definitely spend so much time looking for signs and symptoms that when we are not throwing up/displaying intense signs close we get nervous. Being emotional is natural to pms, but it is definitely natural with ttc as well.
> 
> Why do you feel out today? 11 dpo is still early! I'm hoping that all the positivity we had and all the advice/information we shared will bring us all BFPs. Think about it like this. In "real life" relationships not everyone knows as much about ttc or has not worked on it or talked to as many people. Odds are different for each of them. However, on here all of us want it so badly that odds have to be higher with all of the information and encouragement. Feel better! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I get like this every TWW. Last time I posted at 12DPO saying I could just feel I was out and got a BFP at 14DPO (sadly ended in mc). I think the mc last cycle, plus the fact that this cycle has already clocked up 47 days so far, has just turned me into an emotional melting pot! A close friend also mcd earlier this week and everything combined has filled me with anxiety that I dont seem to be able to control today. 
Its lovely to have the ladies on this site to give you support/advice or just to take your mind off of things.
Thanks very much! Keep up the good work! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Sherley said:


> Mzimpatient, I had pains in my ovary area for a few days after ovulation.
> Soooooo, it's official, here's my test from this morning, definite :bfp:
> Much more obvious in real life than the pic. Good luck to all today's testers!

Omg...Big congrats hunni. This month is going to be great to watch all these bfp's. xx :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to HP

i


liz1985 said:


> Took this at 330am. Looks like defo BFP!!!! I'm so in shock, I'm off to buy a frer or maybe a digi. Don't think I'll truly believe it till I see it in words lol.
> 
> https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t383/lizziemgm/16DDD604-1075-450D-A939-256107A013C9-1699-0000019F8F7C224C_zpse1bf97b3.jpg

Wow thats a fab BFP! I know what you mean about getting a digi though. I have now done 4 tests. 1 frer followed by 3 tesco but I still want to do a digi :blush: (addicted much????)


----------



## lesh07

liz1985 said:


> Took this at 330am. Looks like defo BFP!!!! I'm so in shock, I'm off to buy a frer or maybe a digi. Don't think I'll truly believe it till I see it in words lol.
> 
> https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t383/lizziemgm/16DDD604-1075-450D-A939-256107A013C9-1699-0000019F8F7C224C_zpse1bf97b3.jpg

Congrats hunni. H&H 9 months to you. Lets keep these bfp's coming. xx


----------



## liz1985

Hopeful2014 said:


> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> Took this at 330am. Looks like defo BFP!!!! I'm so in shock, I'm off to buy a frer or maybe a digi. Don't think I'll truly believe it till I see it in words lol.
> 
> That's a beautiful BFP as well! Let me know when you want it to be official! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank-you. You can change it whenever you want too, I prob won't believe it for a few days no matter what, haha x


----------



## liz1985

mybabydreams said:


> Hey ladies! Congratulations to all the BFPers and :dust:to all those yet to test!
> Im 11DPO today, and not feeling very confident for my own BFP:cry:
> I think we could say Im having a low day! Ive woken up feeling like I am definitely going to be out for this cycle. Seeing all the BFPs appearing is lovely, but it also makes me feel that the laws of odds are against me (when in reality I know there is no reason why we couldnt get a full house on this thread).
> Does anybody else get an emotional dip towards the end of their TWW, or am I just being unnecessarily pessimistic? The funny thing is the feeling low could be down to PMS, which then makes me feel more low as I dont want it to be caused by this! I think I shall call it a spiral of TWW doom!
> Good luck everybody xx

Try to stay positive. I've posted a few times this month, how I was sure I was out. With DS I knew a week before I missed my period, and had loads of symptoms, but this time I havnt had much at all, I only took the test to kind of Prove I was out. Good luck to you xx


----------



## liz1985

Mummy to HP - I know what mean, it does get addictive! No denying a digi tho is there? X


----------



## mybabydreams

liz1985 said:


> mybabydreams said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Congratulations to all the BFPers and :dust:to all those yet to test!
> Im 11DPO today, and not feeling very confident for my own BFP:cry:
> I think we could say Im having a low day! Ive woken up feeling like I am definitely going to be out for this cycle. Seeing all the BFPs appearing is lovely, but it also makes me feel that the laws of odds are against me (when in reality I know there is no reason why we couldnt get a full house on this thread).
> Does anybody else get an emotional dip towards the end of their TWW, or am I just being unnecessarily pessimistic? The funny thing is the feeling low could be down to PMS, which then makes me feel more low as I dont want it to be caused by this! I think I shall call it a spiral of TWW doom!
> Good luck everybody xx
> 
> Try to stay positive. I've posted a few times this month, how I was sure I was out. With DS I knew a week before I missed my period, and had loads of symptoms, but this time I havnt had much at all, I only took the test to kind of Prove I was out. Good luck to you xxClick to expand...

Thank you and congrats xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sherley said:


> Mzimpatient, I had pains in my ovary area for a few days after ovulation.
> Soooooo, it's official, here's my test from this morning, definite :bfp:
> Much more obvious in real life than the pic. Good luck to all today's testers!

YAY congrats hun i knew it !!!!!


----------



## stephj25

congratulations to all the ladies with BFPs!!

I did a test this morning (9DPO) and was BFN, I'm sure I'm starting to see lines though if I look at it with the right light. Wishful thinking!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Liz! I love seeing all these bfp's rolling in!


----------



## newbie2013

OMG! We're up to 5 BFPs and it is only 3rd May!!! How exciting!!

Afm, af hasn't shown up... Yet. Will wait and see what the day brings, although I doubt I'm going to increase the stats!! Lol!

:hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Well my test strips arrived this morning and I caved at only 8 dpo and BFN. I am convinced I O'd early on the 10th or 11th day so really thought i might have got a very faint line but nothing and i have to admit i had been to the toilet 3 times this morning before testing. :(


----------



## mummyto4boys

wow congratulations everyone who has a BFP.
I actually got goosebumps looking at the pics of tests!!

I caved and tested yesterday pm and BFN. Am going out today to buy more tests. 
Fingers crossed to all the ladies who are due to test still x


----------



## Sherley

Hey everyone
I actually tested at 7dpo I was having such a funny taste in my mouth I must be pg. bfn. Tested again at 10dpo, bfn. So don't worry yet! Good luck to all due on/testing today or this weekend x


----------



## Thyite

Congrats to all new BFP!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## want2bemommy

liz1985 said:


> Took this at 330am. Looks like defo BFP!!!! I'm so in shock, I'm off to buy a frer or maybe a digi. Don't think I'll truly believe it till I see it in words lol.
> 
> https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t383/lizziemgm/16DDD604-1075-450D-A939-256107A013C9-1699-0000019F8F7C224C_zpse1bf97b3.jpg

Wonderful!!! Such a lucky thread


----------



## live_in_hope

yay to all the bfps! :happydance: i caved and tested this morning... Bfn but i got my faint bfp at 10dpo last time so we'll see 2moro :happydance: xx


----------



## Dessiegirl

I do not test until the very end of the month on the 21th. Congrats to all the ladies with BFP!


----------



## AllStar

Help please ladies..!

Last night completely forgot to set my alarm for 6am to take my temp so when I woke up it was 8.30! Took my temp and it was 36.29. I put that into a bbt adjuster and it gives me 36.01. Which do I use?

Cannot believe I forgot to set my alarm today of all days, at the most important time of my chart!!


----------



## Mrs A

Use the adjusted one


----------



## Mrs A

Whichever way you defo o'd yesterday xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

Dessiegirl said:


> I do not test until the very end of the month on the 29th. Congrats to all the ladies with BFP!

Welcome to the group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

AllStar said:


> Help please ladies..!
> 
> Last night completely forgot to set my alarm for 6am to take my temp so when I woke up it was 8.30! Took my temp and it was 36.29. I put that into a bbt adjuster and it gives me 36.01. Which do I use?
> 
> Cannot believe I forgot to set my alarm today of all days, at the most important time of my chart!!

I'm sorry! I would probably use the real temp but add a note on your chart so if it seems off in a few days you will know why. I know it takes so much off for every extra 30 minutes, but I don't know how accurate it might be since we're all different. 

You had a positive opk yesterday. 36.01 or 36.29 would be higher than your last temps. Do you think you ovulated yesterday based on signs/symptoms? 36.29 would be higher than your higher temps and could signal possible ovulation. 

Here's my suggestion. Add the real temp. Take another opk today to see if you are still positive, and continue to bd in case the temp was off and it didn't get that much higher today. Sunday's temp will be important because it should give more confirmation. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

I personally always use the temp I had and put the time it was taken ff will give you an open circle anyway I never adjust my temps if I end up temping later than normal! It is the overall pattern not an individual temp :thumbup:

Wow I cannot believe it is 4th May and we have 5 BFPs


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. Instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I can just add your new date or as TBA. We can keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 4:
liz1985 :bfp:
Mrs Doddy
J_Lynn
melann13 :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







4.gif
File size: 132.8 KB
Views: 0









picturechartofimplatation.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## heretohope

Morning! 

Congrats on all the BFP's. It's so exciting :)

Not to be 'Debbie downer' but I think I'm out this month. This is much harder than the previous times (this was IUI #4). I just feel this was our last shot as they say anything after 3-4 attempts is futile. 

I took a HCG booster injection (pregnyl) twice, last one 7 days ago. I tested out the booster- watching the line get lighter. I did see it get darker once, but I feel the booster was at its peak point at that time of POAS. 

As for current SS, I've been crampy pretty much everyday since the IUIs (today I'm 15 and 16 dpiui; 7 dp 2nd booster). Sore breasts- everyday and still. And I'm starving, all the time. I was hopeful these were pg sx's, but with the fainting line (nearly visible this am) I feel these sx's are due to the evils of the pregnyl. I don't beta until Monday evening after work. Still no AF, not even the prespotting I always have. Again- evil pregnyl will most likely delay AF, so I've heard. 

I went through the emotional dealings myself yesterday. I haven't told DH yet. I don't want to ruin his weekend. So I'll tell him after the beta results come back, just in the small chance it's positive. I'll deal with the bulk of the emotional roller coaster and just give home the final news. 

Sorry this post is soooo long. No one else understands as you ALL know. It feels good to talk/ 'type' it out. Thanks for reading :)

And congrats again to all these exciting BFP's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopeforamirac

congrats to all those with bfp :)

i tested this am and bfn at 10dpo... waiting till monday before i test again :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Omg! 2 bfps this morning! Congrats! Sherley, i just knew u were pregnant! :) happy and healthy 9 months to u and liz!

I Woke up in the middle of the night so I'm still holding before i test this morning. Not feeling very hopeful myself either. My temp is still high but I've had af show up with temps high and even though i have the beginning of a triphasic chart, I've had charts just like this quite a few times and ended up not pregnant. Feeling very frustrated and out.


----------



## FrancoRie710

mybabydreams said:


> Hey ladies! Congratulations to all the BFPers and :dust:to all those yet to test!
> Im 11DPO today, and not feeling very confident for my own BFP:cry:
> I think we could say Im having a low day! Ive woken up feeling like I am definitely going to be out for this cycle. Seeing all the BFPs appearing is lovely, but it also makes me feel that the laws of odds are against me (when in reality I know there is no reason why we couldnt get a full house on this thread).
> Does anybody else get an emotional dip towards the end of their TWW, or am I just being unnecessarily pessimistic? The funny thing is the feeling low could be down to PMS, which then makes me feel more low as I dont want it to be caused by this! I think I shall call it a spiral of TWW doom!
> Good luck everybody xx

Hey there- yes, I get very emotional at the end of the tww (aka the Spiral of tww Doom!). Since I temp, I know before af comes that she's coming because my temp drops. I'll have several days of nice high temps and I'll be feeling great and then (like a few days ago) I'll wake my husband up at 5:15 crying because my temp dropped. Oddly though, when af shows it's not so bad because it's back to CD1 and I'm ready to try again. Hope is the only thing that gets me through; hope that this won't be forever and one day I'll get my bfp.


----------



## FrancoRie710

heretohope said:


> Morning!
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP's. It's so exciting :)
> 
> Not to be 'Debbie downer' but I think I'm out this month. This is much harder than the previous times (this was IUI #4). I just feel this was our last shot as they say anything after 3-4 attempts is futile.
> 
> I took a HCG booster injection (pregnyl) twice, last one 7 days ago. I tested out the booster- watching the line get lighter. I did see it get darker once, but I feel the booster was at its peak point at that time of POAS.
> 
> As for current SS, I've been crampy pretty much everyday since the IUIs (today I'm 15 and 16 dpiui; 7 dp 2nd booster). Sore breasts- everyday and still. And I'm starving, all the time. I was hopeful these were pg sx's, but with the fainting line (nearly visible this am) I feel these sx's are due to the evils of the pregnyl. I don't beta until Monday evening after work. Still no AF, not even the prespotting I always have. Again- evil pregnyl will most likely delay AF, so I've heard.
> 
> I went through the emotional dealings myself yesterday. I haven't told DH yet. I don't want to ruin his weekend. So I'll tell him after the beta results come back, just in the small chance it's positive. I'll deal with the bulk of the emotional roller coaster and just give home the final news.
> 
> Sorry this post is soooo long. No one else understands as you ALL know. It feels good to talk/ 'type' it out. Thanks for reading :)
> 
> And congrats again to all these exciting BFP's!!!!!!!!!

I'm so sorry :( I can't imagine the pain of 3 failed iui's. But you're not out yet. I'm hoping you see that bfp soon, if not this cycle then the next!


----------



## burgbrandy

Well ladies, another bfn for me. :( there's still time, but i feel out.


----------



## mummyto4boys

Just tested and neg but knew it would be aqs still 6 days until AF is due!


----------



## lesh07

burgbrandy said:


> Well ladies, another bfn for me. :( there's still time, but i feel out.

:hugs: It's not over yet hun. Xxx


----------



## AllStar

Hopeful2014 said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> Help please ladies..!
> 
> Last night completely forgot to set my alarm for 6am to take my temp so when I woke up it was 8.30! Took my temp and it was 36.29. I put that into a bbt adjuster and it gives me 36.01. Which do I use?
> 
> Cannot believe I forgot to set my alarm today of all days, at the most important time of my chart!!
> 
> I'm sorry! I would probably use the real temp but add a note on your chart so if it seems off in a few days you will know why. I know it takes so much off for every extra 30 minutes, but I don't know how accurate it might be since we're all different.
> 
> You had a positive opk yesterday. 36.01 or 36.29 would be higher than your last temps. Do you think you ovulated yesterday based on signs/symptoms? 36.29 would be higher than your higher temps and could signal possible ovulation.
> 
> Here's my suggestion. Add the real temp. Take another opk today to see if you are still positive, and continue to bd in case the temp was off and it didn't get that much higher today. Sunday's temp will be important because it should give more confirmation. Good luck! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thank you to all of you. 

My opk today is VERY positive whereas yesterday it was only just positive (yesterday lines were same colour, today test line is sooo much darker) 

So I don't really know, will put actual temp in like you all advise and just keep BDing and see what happens!

Thanks again ladies.

:hugs: to the ladies feeling like its not their month, I hope you are wrong and your bfp is on its way. Ttc is such a roller coaster of emotions. Lots of babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## lesh07

mummyto4boys said:


> Just tested and neg but knew it would be aqs still 6 days until AF is due!

That's like me hun. My tests arrived this morning and I caved and tested and it was BFN and I only have 5 days till due on. :( I am gonna keep trying as i suppose it's not over till AF arrives. :winkwink: x


----------



## pennymarie

I also get mildly depressed in my tww. Yesterday I was crying one moment and yelling the next. Everything anyone did yesterday annoyed me. And I try and explain, and say I'm not really meaning what I'm saying. Then I start crying and tell people that its not really me being sad, its just happening :wacko:

I think I'm going to restrain from testing today. Because I need a little more self-control. I'm still wayy to early to tell. I know that I didn't test positive with me MC until I was seven weeks. I tested weekly up until then because no period...even a doctor's blood test said nothing. Then suddenly a hpt turned positive. My body maybe needs to learn denial isn't just a river in Egypt. 

Burgbrandy and lesh and all other people still in limbo: :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to HP

liz1985 said:


> Mummy to HP - I know what mean, it does get addictive! No denying a digi tho is there? X

I am going to get my digi tomorrow :blush:. I don't have my appt at the Drs till next Thurs wish it was sooner so it could feel more real. Mind you I will then only worry till the 12 week scan anyway incase my body is just playing a cruel trick on me.

I think my MIL is onto us. We had a party today and I wasn't drinking and I am sure she noticed as normally at family do's we are sat together drinking the red stuff. I would love to tell my parents and in in-laws but 4 weeks is soooooooo early. Having said that we told them at 4 weeks with DS. 

If they pop over this evening I think it will be difficult to avoid telling them, also we go on holiday with them in just over a month.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mummy to HP

burgbrandy said:


> Well ladies, another bfn for me. :( there's still time, but i feel out.

Fingers crossed for you. Your temp still looks high is this a gd sign? You will have to forgive my ignorance I dont chart so dont know.


----------



## burgbrandy

Yeah, its a good sign, but i seem to always have great charts. Many triphasic and temp stays high even the morning that af shows. So i dont put too much stock in my charts. :(


----------



## pennymarie

Can't rely on symptoms....can't rely on charts....:nope:

Seriously. Is anyone here in the research field? Specifically biochemistry? Because you need to lead the movement to find us a way to 100% know...like 2DPO. At most. :haha:


I just bought some opk for later this month. I just feel so not pregnant. I'm super hungry and my back hurts...I know every pregnancy is different, but I remember how being pregnant felt, and I wasn't hungry at all. :shrug:


----------



## pennymarie

I was going through 7DPO hpt on countdowntopregnancy.com...and I saw someone with the name burgbrandy.....seems someone stole your name :winkwink:

I try and remember that we really should be waiting until _after_ missed period. So I like looking at charts and galleries of people who got negatives before positives.


----------



## Mummy to HP

burgbrandy said:


> Yeah, its a good sign, but i seem to always have great charts. Many triphasic and temp stays high even the morning that af shows. So i dont put too much stock in my charts. :(

:hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Mummy to HP said:


> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> Mummy to HP - I know what mean, it does get addictive! No denying a digi tho is there? X
> 
> I am going to get my digi tomorrow :blush:. I don't have my appt at the Drs till next Thurs wish it was sooner so it could feel more real. Mind you I will then only worry till the 12 week scan anyway incase my body is just playing a cruel trick on me.
> 
> I think my MIL is onto us. We had a party today and I wasn't drinking and I am sure she noticed as normally at family do's we are sat together drinking the red stuff. I would love to tell my parents and in in-laws but 4 weeks is soooooooo early. Having said that we told them at 4 weeks with DS.
> 
> If they pop over this evening I think it will be difficult to avoid telling them, also we go on holiday with them in just over a month.
> 
> What do you guys think?Click to expand...

It's totally up to you but for me personally I would tell my parents and DH's parents pretty much as soon as we found out! We have done the last twice. The reason for me is if anything did go wrong, we would tell them anyway and they'd want to support us so I see no harm in telling them early. Plus I think I'd be rubbish at hiding it! :D We probably wouldn't tell anyone else until a bit later though. 

It's a personal thing though and everyone feels differently about it. 

Let us know what you decide!  x


----------



## liz1985

Mummy to HP said:


> liz1985 said:
> 
> 
> Mummy to HP - I know what mean, it does get addictive! No denying a digi tho is there? X
> 
> I am going to get my digi tomorrow :blush:. I don't have my appt at the Drs till next Thurs wish it was sooner so it could feel more real. Mind you I will then only worry till the 12 week scan anyway incase my body is just playing a cruel trick on me.
> 
> I think my MIL is onto us. We had a party today and I wasn't drinking and I am sure she noticed as normally at family do's we are sat together drinking the red stuff. I would love to tell my parents and in in-laws but 4 weeks is soooooooo early. Having said that we told them at 4 weeks with DS.
> 
> If they pop over this evening I think it will be difficult to avoid telling them, also we go on holiday with them in just over a month.
> 
> What do you guys think?Click to expand...

I'm doing my digi tomorrow as well!! We told everyone straight away last time, this time were trying to keep it a secret, thinking we may have to tell parents and in laws tho, as we have a few events coming up that will be hard to hide. I think if we were going on holiday we would tell them, be more relaxing for you, not worrying about making excuses and not letting it slip.


----------



## burgbrandy

pennymarie said:


> I was going through 7DPO hpt on countdowntopregnancy.com...and I saw someone with the name burgbrandy.....seems someone stole your name :winkwink:
> 
> I try and remember that we really should be waiting until _after_ missed period. So I like looking at charts and galleries of people who got negatives before positives.

It was probably me! Lol! I hang out on countdown too. :)

I Know we should wait, but i just cant help it!


----------



## Kwaggy

Has anyone else been told not to orgasm during the 2ww?


----------



## burgbrandy

Nope. I've always heard sex is fine during tww.


----------



## Kwaggy

My RE said a female orgasam during the 2ww can interfere with implantation. Seems odd to me, I always thought a female orgasm helped the "baby gravy" get to their destination


----------



## burgbrandy

I know it does help sperm get to the egg, but i dont see what it could hurt during implantation...cervix is usually closed after ovulation so not many swimmers would be getting up there and im sure an orgasm isnt any worse on ur uterus than many other daily activities, like lifting, running, dog stepping on stomach (lol), or anything else. Hmmmm...will research more later.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I agree and really most of the rest of the population has no clue they are even pg in the TWW and their lives go on like normal and they realized :AF: is late


----------



## Hopeful2014

@AllStar I'm so glad it's a darker positive! I was afraid based on the temps that it hadn't happened since it didn't go up and I didn't want you to miss it. Good luck! :happydance:

@pennymarie I agree; I wish there was a way to know almost immediately or at least earlier. It sucks waiting for af to show and I dread bathroom trips around expected time. :dohh:

@Kwaggy I haven't heard that either. I wonder if it has any evidence to it. Let us know what you find @burgbrandy.


Ladies, I understand feeling out. I find myself struggling with that feeling too. I haven't tested yet and probably won't until intense symptoms show or I'm closer to day. Trying to think positively: 
1. Lots of women are pregnant during tww/first month/first 2-3 months(!) and do not really feel pregnant or notice it at all. 
2. Symptoms can be the same every month and still have a different result at the end of the month. 
3. Symptoms can be different from what you may have felt in past pregnancies. 
4. If af is not here---you are still in! 
5. We are here for you either way. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mies

Hi everyone! I tested this morning and it was positive! I wouldn't call it a BFP yet, but it is most definitely pos!

https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t656/Mies84/EF873469-D82E-43B5-BF0E-6E2416C41492-25066-000020329AC8D683_zpsec7c5d3d.jpg

GL to all others in the TWW! I'm hoping it will stick...


----------



## Dannixo

Mies said:


> Hi everyone! I tested this morning and it was positive! I wouldn't call it a BFP yet, but it is most definitely pos!
> 
> https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t656/Mies84/EF873469-D82E-43B5-BF0E-6E2416C41492-25066-000020329AC8D683_zpsec7c5d3d.jpg
> 
> GL to all others in the TWW! I'm hoping it will stick...

Congratulations! It's def. positive! Happy and healthy nine months to you


----------



## Hopeful2014

Mies said:


> Hi everyone! I tested this morning and it was positive! I wouldn't call it a BFP yet, but it is most definitely pos!
> 
> GL to all others in the TWW! I'm hoping it will stick...

Congratulations! That looks like a beautiful BFP! Do you want to make it official on here? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mies

Hopeful2014 said:


> Mies said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I tested this morning and it was positive! I wouldn't call it a BFP yet, but it is most definitely pos!
> 
> GL to all others in the TWW! I'm hoping it will stick...
> 
> Congratulations! That looks like a beautiful BFP! Do you want to make it official on here? :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Sure!


----------



## newbie2013

OMG! 6 bfps!!!! Mies - congrats! Hope it is a sticky one!!

Afm, still no af... Was due yesterday. Won't test until tomorrow because I don't have any tests and I think af is trying to trick me. My longest cycle lately was 35 days when I was stressed and I was super stress this cycle, too.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats on that BFP! Serious love-on for this thread! Must be in luck!


----------



## live_in_hope

As suspected, a bfn :nope: theres alot to be said about a gut feeling and I'm just no feeling it this month. My temp dipped slightly too and have very AFy cramps...i hope i dont start today as that will mean my luteal phase is only 9 days and thats not good really. Im not out until she shows so im still in the game...(my poor attempt at PMA) lol. Feeling bluergghh :dohh: Xx.


----------



## Hopeful2014

heretohope said:


> Morning!
> 
> Congrats on all the BFP's. It's so exciting :)
> 
> Not to be 'Debbie downer' but I think I'm out this month. This is much harder than the previous times (this was IUI #4). I just feel this was our last shot as they say anything after 3-4 attempts is futile.
> 
> I took a HCG booster injection (pregnyl) twice, last one 7 days ago. I tested out the booster- watching the line get lighter. I did see it get darker once, but I feel the booster was at its peak point at that time of POAS.
> 
> As for current SS, I've been crampy pretty much everyday since the IUIs (today I'm 15 and 16 dpiui; 7 dp 2nd booster). Sore breasts- everyday and still. And I'm starving, all the time. I was hopeful these were pg sx's, but with the fainting line (nearly visible this am) I feel these sx's are due to the evils of the pregnyl. I don't beta until Monday evening after work. Still no AF, not even the prespotting I always have. Again- evil pregnyl will most likely delay AF, so I've heard.
> 
> I went through the emotional dealings myself yesterday. I haven't told DH yet. I don't want to ruin his weekend. So I'll tell him after the beta results come back, just in the small chance it's positive. I'll deal with the bulk of the emotional roller coaster and just give home the final news.
> 
> Sorry this post is soooo long. No one else understands as you ALL know. It feels good to talk/ 'type' it out. Thanks for reading :)
> 
> And congrats again to all these exciting BFP's!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: I'm sorry. It is not fair that you have to go through this or feel this way. 

I looked for some stories of ladies who struggled with this as well and didn't get their positives until IUI # 4 or 5. Don't give up. Nothing is futile that is still worth fighting for. :hugs:

5th IUI
5th IUI
4th IUI
4th IUI
4th IUI


----------



## pennymarie

Kwaggy said:


> Has anyone else been told not to orgasm during the 2ww?

I've heard of this and last month was convinced this was the reason. I don't know why, but my sex drive sky rockets around 6dpo. So this month I was going to swear off orgasming until AF....it didn't go well. I got very :gun: and :hissy:.....so I only _have_ twice during TWW thus far (TMI). And I'm already scared because I got more crampy afterwards. Mood improved though :blush:


----------



## Mies

I can say, from my - albeit limited - experience, it doesn't matter... :winkwink:


----------



## liz1985

Mies- congrats on your BFP! It's so exciting seeing them all flashing on front page.

Good luck to everyone else, remember your not out till AF comes x


----------



## lesh07

Mies said:


> Hi everyone! I tested this morning and it was positive! I wouldn't call it a BFP yet, but it is most definitely pos!
> 
> https://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t656/Mies84/EF873469-D82E-43B5-BF0E-6E2416C41492-25066-000020329AC8D683_zpsec7c5d3d.jpg
> 
> GL to all others in the TWW! I'm hoping it will stick...


Congrats hunnni. H&H 9 months to you. xx


----------



## lesh07

Is feeling sad today. I got up at 4am this morning with a full bladder to test again and yet again another BFN. :( I think I am going to be out this month. I know I am only 9dpo but I am due on in 4 days and I know I O'd early so really thought some hcg would have been showing up by now. :( x


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Mies!!! :wohoo:

Loving this thread! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 5:
Mummy to HP :bfp:
mybabydreams
newbie2013
mies :bfp:
live_in_hope


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

FF confirmed O! Got my crosshairs this morning - 7 days until testing...


----------



## Hopeful2014

EAandBA_TTC said:


> FF confirmed O! Got my crosshairs this morning - 7 days until testing...

:happydance: Do you want me to update your date?


----------



## Twag

Congrats Mies H&H 9 months


----------



## FrancoRie710

live_in_hope said:


> As suspected, a bfn :nope: theres alot to be said about a gut feeling and I'm just no feeling it this month. My temp dipped slightly too and have very AFy cramps...i hope i dont start today as that will mean my luteal phase is only 9 days and thats not good really. Im not out until she shows so im still in the game...(my poor attempt at PMA) lol. Feeling bluergghh :dohh: Xx.

Sorry :(. You're not out yet though, but I know what you mean about the gut feeling.


----------



## burgbrandy

Bfn for me this morning. Temp dropped but it was colder in the house and i took it an hour and a half early. Still feeling out.

Congrats on the bfp!


----------



## FrancoRie710

burgbrandy said:


> Bfn for me this morning. Temp dropped but it was colder in the house and i took it an hour and a half early. Still feeling out.
> 
> Congrats on the bfp!

How long is your LP usually? If you still have a few days to go it could come back up. I saw lots of preggo charts on FF that had a dip before the bfp.


----------



## burgbrandy

Af isnt due til thurs or friday. Lp is 14 days, but ff says i o'd a day earlier than i think i did, so af will probably come friday. I know its still early, but i always feel like this by about 10 dpo. The bfns are depressing but i cant stop testing! Lol!


----------



## allforthegirl

*Mies* *Congrats!!*:yipee: I am so happy for you, for all you that have received you :bfp:!! :wohoo:


----------



## MzImpatient

I o'd yesterday. Would you mind putting me for May 18??


----------



## MzImpatient

Congrats on all the :bfp:!!!


----------



## Mies

Thanks everyone! I'm hoping you all won't be far behind me!


----------



## allforthegirl

MzImpatient said:


> I o'd yesterday. Would you mind putting me for May 18??

Your OPK show that you have O'd but your chart hasn't said so yet. Are you sure? Sometimes we can get a pos OPK and still not O. I pray that your temps stay up for you and you get you BFP this month!!


----------



## ALiKO

WOO HOO!!! Congrats Mies!!! And all the other ladies who received BFP's!
I am like beyond excited for you guys! H&H 9mnths!
I'm feeling so inspired! Still haven't ovulated yet just now CD 7 but feeling really good about everything.


----------



## Mme2kdee

Hi everyone! Is it ok if I join? I will be testing May 23rd (if I can wait until then, haha) Baby dust to all!:dust::dust:
Has anyone ever tried saliva ovulation test/microscope? I just got it last week and noticed last night that there was some ferning. I am finding it extremely interesting...when I first got the microscope I showed ferning right away but then not again (negative ovulation tests) - I should not have been showing any ferning either. Then 4 days later I tried again and now show ferning (last night) but none today. I think I am in the transitional time where ovulation should occur within 5-7 days or so. My cycles have been off for 3 months (AF shows every other week; 1 week on 1 week off) so I am hoping now that I am not dieting that my cycles become regular again.:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My body is confusing me this cycle , I am not sure what is going on but hoping today is o day with this big drop in temp


----------



## kirstyjane13

Wow 6 bfp already. How exciting. Congrats ladies xx


----------



## lesh07

I love seeing all these BFP's. I just hope it doesn't take me the usual 2 years to conceive (Which it has the past 2 babies) this next baby as I am 9dpo and tested the past 2 days and had BFN's and after knowing I O'd early this month I am feeling down about the long journey I could be taking again. It would just be nice to have an easier ttc this time. But lovely to have you ladies here with me this time. xxxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

AF got me =( two days early how cruel is that ? I was all Rdy counting myself out because of getting bfn at 13dpo but its still mean lol ! Especially when I'm really regular. Least I have a head start on may though... I suppose =( mehhhhhh 

Congrats to all the ladies with bfps =) x


----------



## want2bemommy

My lines continue to remain dark, so very high hopes that I make it to my first ultrasound


----------



## RaeChay

want2bemommy said:


> My lines continue to remain dark, so very high hopes that I make it to my first ultrasound

Want2be- any specific symptoms yet?


----------



## want2bemommy

> Want2be- any specific symptoms yet?

Yes- sore boobs, some mild heartburn/reflux, peeing often, wake up really early(happened to me before too), napping throughout day, some mild pinching/pulling in uterus, and shooting pains in my hoo-ha lol. All of these come and go throughout the day. I've only been nauseous one day yet I have no appetite.


----------



## pennymarie

Mme2kdee: sorry i don't know anything about the saliva tests, but I briefly looked up some stuff and I agree about the transitional stage. 

Rhi_Rhi1, lesh07 and burgbrandy: I'm with you on the BFN's. I keep testing for no good reason, and I know the feeling of waiting to test until 14DPO and AF comes early. Though I just don't feel like enough bd-ing went on around ovulation, so I just _know_ I'm out. I kinda want to make AF come so I can get onto next cycle quicker. I don't want to wait another two weeks to ovulate. I just don't

I'm going to continue the progesterone until AF is due, test, wait a few more for good measure and test one last time. 

All the BFPs please keep us updated!! :happydance:


----------



## Mme2kdee

Thank you:)
Dont lose hope!!!




pennymarie said:


> Mme2kdee: sorry i don't know anything about the saliva tests, but I briefly looked up some stuff and I agree about the transitional stage.
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1, lesh07 and burgbrandy: I'm with you on the BFN's. I keep testing for no good reason, and I know the feeling of waiting to test until 14DPO and AF comes early. Though I just don't feel like enough bd-ing went on around ovulation, so I just _know_ I'm out. I kinda want to make AF come so I can get onto next cycle quicker. I don't want to wait another two weeks to ovulate. I just don't
> 
> I'm going to continue the progesterone until AF is due, test, wait a few more for good measure and test one last time.
> 
> All the BFPs please keep us updated!! :happydance:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats again on the bfp's! Keep them coming!! 

My temp is way down today but I have a cold so may have been sleeping with my mouth open? What do you ladies think, do you think I've ovulated and when? My opk's are negative now and ewcm is competely gone.


----------



## live_in_hope

oh my days! After my rubbish day after my bfn this morning (10dpo) something just possessed me to test again. Im sure theres something there, hubby thinks so too! Have just uploaded pics to my journal (in sig) please pop in (pg 32)and let me know what you think! :thumbup: xx


----------



## AllStar

live_in_hope said:


> oh my days! After my rubbish day after my bfn this morning (10dpo) something just possessed me to test again. Im sure theres something there, hubby thinks so too! Have just uploaded pics to my journal (in sig) please pop in (pg 32)and let me know what you think! :thumbup: xx

I can definitely see something!!! Hope it's your bfp, will you be testing again in the morning? Good luck!! X


----------



## live_in_hope

AllStar said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> oh my days! After my rubbish day after my bfn this morning (10dpo) something just possessed me to test again. Im sure theres something there, hubby thinks so too! Have just uploaded pics to my journal (in sig) please pop in (pg 32)and let me know what you think! :thumbup: xx
> 
> I can definitely see something!!! Hope it's your bfp, will you be testing again in the morning? Good luck!! XClick to expand...

oh yes!! :thumbup: xx
Thanks for looking hun, xx


----------



## imaginary8x

Not tested yet but already feel out. :/


----------



## melann13

@live_in_hope, I see it! 10dpo too! That's nice and early!

AFM I've been testing daily since my BFP on Thursday May 2nd. They are definitely slightly darker day by day. Thursday my blood HCG was 23, and I had more taken yesterday (Saturday) but won't get the results til tomorrow. I guess I'm just scared that it won't be increasing fast enough. In theory I should have blood levels around 60 today, and it just seems like a test would be darker? But maybe I can't expect quantitative results? You'd think that if the OPKs can go crazy dark the HPTs can too... IDK, I guess I'll know tomorrow when the doc calls.
Have had nausea on and off, still some pinching in "the spot" where I think LO implanted, fatique, a little dizziness, thirst and hunger. I guess my biggest sign is that it's 14dpo and no AF right? :) Trying to keep my worrisome mind in check.
From top to bottom the tests are 11,12,13 and 14dpo
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pennymarie

allstar: I think that if you chart tomorrow's temp it will give you more info. Why was yesterday's hollow? Was it at a different time? Because its a bit high. Hopefully tomorrow will be high then that will mean you ovulated today? You can ovulate up to two days after last positive opk. Are you taking anything for your CM?


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful2014 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> @omgbaby Welcome to our group! I'm sorry it's been hard for you. I understand how difficult it is to see others who get pregnant so easily. Do you use opks or temp at all? Are you testing tomorrow or do you have a specific testing date yet? Good luck! :flower:
> 
> 
> @missranda Welcome to the group! It's never too late to join! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

Thanks! No, I don't temp I can never get into it or understand it. The end of march & beg of april I took prenatal vits for a few weeks but kept forgetting so I stopped. So far no AF. I'm gonna try to wait until she's a week late to test! So put me down for the 11th! :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Mme2kdee Welcome to our group! I haven't used the saliva tests, but I always thought it sounded interesting. I really hope your cycles do regulate, 1 week on and 1 week off would be so hard. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


@MzImpatient Updated. I'm glad that it came earlier for you this cycle! :happydance:

@omgbaby Date updated. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Ruskiegirl :hugs: I hope it was today as well.

@lesh07 9dpo is early; I hope your journey is shorter and easier this time. Hopefully we can help you along this time as well. :hugs:

@Rhi_Rhi1 :hugs: AF is cruel. It hurts so much at the beginning, but then I try to focus on the next cycle and decide what to do differently and what worked for me. You will stick around for June, right? 

@live_in_hope I definitely see a line. I look forward to a progression! Keep us updated! :happydance:

@imaginary8x :hugs: Some of the ladies here felt out before getting a BFP. Remember symptoms do not always have to be intense. 

@melann13 They are definitely getting darker and you're having symptoms-great news! I look forward to hearing your results tomorrow. :happydance:

@AllStar I agree; I want to see what tomorrow's temp is.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

100% positive Ovulation was tonight sometime , Hoping for some stabler post o temps too with this new bbt thermo :thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

I feel out. I always get constipated before AF so thats normally a good sign for me. However, I'm getting hot flushes so how knows.


----------



## lesh07

Well 10dpo and another BFN after a whole 9 hours of having a full bladder. :( xx


----------



## stephj25

I also got bfn at 11dpo. Losing hope now :(


----------



## lesh07

stephj25 said:


> I also got bfn at 11dpo. Losing hope now :(

Same as for this month. Hope we both hear some good news soon. xxx :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

Yay!!! Finally the sneaky, silly, annoying witch makes a proper appearance. 

Tentative June testing date - 4th June!

Good luck everyone! Bring on those bfps!!


----------



## AllStar

Thanks ladies, sorry for all the questions but its my first month temping and I seem to worry about every temp! You've all been so great though so thank you so much. 

I don't have crosshairs on my chart but my ff calander says I ovulated yesterday and is making me 1dpo today. Do you think that's right? I don't know if the low temp was due to open mouth or is actually correct and I ovulated that day? Either way I think I ovulated because if you change the low temp to something similar to today it makes me 3dpo? 

I'm a little worried though because last night is the first in about a week that we haven't dtd :-( so if I did ovulate yesterday we've lowered our chances?

ETA - I've been drinking grapefruit juice for cm and it seemed to work really well as the days I had ewcm, I had loads.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the grapfruit juice tip - will try to get some this cycle.


----------



## Hopeful2014

AllStar said:


> Thanks ladies, sorry for all the questions but its my first month temping and I seem to worry about every temp! You've all been so great though so thank you so much.
> 
> I don't have crosshairs on my chart but my ff calander says I ovulated yesterday and is making me 1dpo today. Do you think that's right? I don't know if the low temp was due to open mouth or is actually correct and I ovulated that day? Either way I think I ovulated because if you change the low temp to something similar to today it makes me 3dpo?
> 
> I'm a little worried though because last night is the first in about a week that we haven't dtd :-( so if I did ovulate yesterday we've lowered our chances?
> 
> ETA - I've been drinking grapefruit juice for cm and it seemed to work really well as the days I had ewcm, I had loads.

I think it's possible. Was cd 19-cd 21 disturbed any by illness or lo? I ask since today's temp is near those in level. I imagine your temps will get higher after today as well. FF will not give you crosshairs until you have three high temps after ovulation day. It wants to make sure there is a confirmed difference in temps. You should get crosshairs by Wednesday/Thursday if yesterday was ovulation.

I assume that if you make the low temp higher it makes you 3dpo because then it thinks cd 25 was ovulation, right? That's why I wasn't sure yesterday because I wondered if cd 25 might have been it and that cd 27 was lower due to an estrogen surge (that a lot but not all women get 2-3 days after ovulation). The next few temps will reveal a lot. 

You're still in the free month VIP trial, right? If so, have you tried to look at the chart with the different detectors (Advanced, FAM, Research)? It's under "chart settings" at top and then "detector tunings". Some people alternate between "Advanced" and "FAM" to see if they match or which possible dates they give. I wonder if looking at the different settings will pick out the best possible date? 

There's also a place that gives you a rating for bd. Go to "Analysis" at top and then "Intercourse Timing". I'm sure you are covered. 

:flower:That's good to know about the grapefruit juice. I might try that if this cycle doesn't work out.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mummy2o, @lesh07, @stephj25, and anyone else feeling out -- :hugs: I'm sorry. I understand the feeling. You're not out yet! Remember you might not have enough hCG yet. It's true! Try not to make yourself feel worse than you have to, you definitely still have a chance. 

Take a look at these two studies. 
Statistical 1
Statistical 2



@newbie2013 :hugs: I've updated your date. I'm so glad you will stay and test with us again. Now--let's push that witch over a cliff! :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 6:
Ma9851
30mummyof1
LittleBunnie
heretohope
stephj25


----------



## FrancoRie710

AllStar said:


> Thanks ladies, sorry for all the questions but its my first month temping and I seem to worry about every temp! You've all been so great though so thank you so much.
> 
> I don't have crosshairs on my chart but my ff calander says I ovulated yesterday and is making me 1dpo today. Do you think that's right? I don't know if the low temp was due to open mouth or is actually correct and I ovulated that day? Either way I think I ovulated because if you change the low temp to something similar to today it makes me 3dpo?
> 
> I'm a little worried though because last night is the first in about a week that we haven't dtd :-( so if I did ovulate yesterday we've lowered our chances?
> 
> ETA - I've been drinking grapefruit juice for cm and it seemed to work really well as the days I had ewcm, I had loads.

FF didn't give me crosshairs until my second month using the app, so keep with it. Individual temps and even a week or so of temps seem meaningless, it's only when you get the full picture of the month that it starts to make sense.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:) I'm in for June :) no idea on dates though... AF came two days early i'm not sure how this effects ov dates etc so I have no idea when to expect to be testing next month :/ 
June seems so far away :(


----------



## omgbaby

Heyy ladies!! Keep your chin up! Its not over until AF comes!!
As for me, no af this morning (seems like she always comes at night or right before bed).
I kinda feel like she's coming tho but just off & on. Fx she doesn't!


----------



## burgbrandy

Tested again this morning. Bfn. Feeling very discouraged. Af due wed-thurs. I had af type cramps off and on yesterday and a horrible backache.


----------



## ALiKO

Hey ladies, 
Just wanted to give a brief update. AF literally finished up yesterday even though today I had a little brown spotting earlier this morning but by the afternoon and early evening it was completely gone. Being that FF doesn't count spotting as a period I'm assuming yesterday which was CD 6 was the last day of AF. Today I am CD 7 and ready to get on to some BDing! Haha! 

:dust: DUST TO ALL!!!

P.S
@Hopeful will be updating you on test date as soon as O is confirmed!


----------



## ClandestineTX

pennymarie said:


> Can't rely on symptoms....can't rely on charts....:nope:
> 
> Seriously. Is anyone here in the research field? Specifically biochemistry? Because you need to lead the movement to find us a way to 100% know...like 2DPO. At most. :haha:
> 
> I just bought some opk for later this month. I just feel so not pregnant. I'm super hungry and my back hurts...I know every pregnancy is different, but I remember how being pregnant felt, and I wasn't hungry at all. :shrug:

I do a lot of biochemistry things regularly (am a professional researcher)... if there was an easy fix to this not-knowing problem, I'd have starting working on it many cycles ago!



melann13 said:


> @live_in_hope, I see it! 10dpo too! That's nice and early!
> 
> AFM I've been testing daily since my BFP on Thursday May 2nd. They are definitely slightly darker day by day. Thursday my blood HCG was 23, and I had more taken yesterday (Saturday) but won't get the results til tomorrow. I guess I'm just scared that it won't be increasing fast enough. In theory I should have blood levels around 60 today, and it just seems like a test would be darker? But maybe I can't expect quantitative results? You'd think that if the OPKs can go crazy dark the HPTs can too... IDK, I guess I'll know tomorrow when the doc calls.
> Have had nausea on and off, still some pinching in "the spot" where I think LO implanted, fatique, a little dizziness, thirst and hunger. I guess my biggest sign is that it's 14dpo and no AF right? :) Trying to keep my worrisome mind in check.
> From top to bottom the tests are 11,12,13 and 14dpo

Those look great!!!



FrancoRie710 said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, sorry for all the questions but its my first month temping and I seem to worry about every temp! You've all been so great though so thank you so much.
> 
> I don't have crosshairs on my chart but my ff calander says I ovulated yesterday and is making me 1dpo today. Do you think that's right? I don't know if the low temp was due to open mouth or is actually correct and I ovulated that day? Either way I think I ovulated because if you change the low temp to something similar to today it makes me 3dpo?
> 
> I'm a little worried though because last night is the first in about a week that we haven't dtd :-( so if I did ovulate yesterday we've lowered our chances?
> 
> ETA - I've been drinking grapefruit juice for cm and it seemed to work really well as the days I had ewcm, I had loads.
> 
> FF didn't give me crosshairs until my second month using the app, so keep with it. Individual temps and even a week or so of temps seem meaningless, it's only when you get the full picture of the month that it starts to make sense.Click to expand...

One of my buddies calls it "fertility frenemy" - I'm over it this month. The FAM detector tried to take away my crosshairs this morning, so I switched detectors to Advanced. I know I ovulated - my LP symptoms are in full swing (seriously, nipples feel like they've been pinched something awful). The software is just super fickle (and this is my 4th or 5th one charting). I'm at a point where I use my temps as a guide, but listen to my body much much more than I did at the beginning of all this!


----------



## kittiecat

hey ladies. Sorry I've been a little absent. Trying to distract myself during this tww. Have had a lot more relaxed a month as haven't really temped but have to admit I've missed it so will be back to temping next month. Will prob be testing on the 16th now as AF will be due the day before! x


----------



## kittiecat

oh and congratulations to the ladies who have had their :bfp:s! x


----------



## burgbrandy

Heres my test from this morning. 12/13 dpo. definitely out.

We got my cohosh last night, plus some new vits for hubby. I'll list them all later. I think I'm going to call in my refill of clomid today. I'm almost certain I'm out.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130506_082518_581-1.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mies

newbie2013 said:


> Thanks for the grapfruit juice tip - will try to get some this cycle.

Try not to drink it at the same time as you take your prenatals. There's something in grapefruit (juice) that makes it hard for your body to take up folic acid.


----------



## AllStar

ClandestineTX said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> Can't rely on symptoms....can't rely on charts....:nope:
> 
> Seriously. Is anyone here in the research field? Specifically biochemistry? Because you need to lead the movement to find us a way to 100% know...like 2DPO. At most. :haha:
> 
> I just bought some opk for later this month. I just feel so not pregnant. I'm super hungry and my back hurts...I know every pregnancy is different, but I remember how being pregnant felt, and I wasn't hungry at all. :shrug:
> 
> I do a lot of biochemistry things regularly (am a professional researcher)... if there was an easy fix to this not-knowing problem, I'd have starting working on it many cycles ago!
> 
> 
> 
> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> @live_in_hope, I see it! 10dpo too! That's nice and early!
> 
> AFM I've been testing daily since my BFP on Thursday May 2nd. They are definitely slightly darker day by day. Thursday my blood HCG was 23, and I had more taken yesterday (Saturday) but won't get the results til tomorrow. I guess I'm just scared that it won't be increasing fast enough. In theory I should have blood levels around 60 today, and it just seems like a test would be darker? But maybe I can't expect quantitative results? You'd think that if the OPKs can go crazy dark the HPTs can too... IDK, I guess I'll know tomorrow when the doc calls.
> Have had nausea on and off, still some pinching in "the spot" where I think LO implanted, fatique, a little dizziness, thirst and hunger. I guess my biggest sign is that it's 14dpo and no AF right? :) Trying to keep my worrisome mind in check.
> From top to bottom the tests are 11,12,13 and 14dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Those look great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, sorry for all the questions but its my first month temping and I seem to worry about every temp! You've all been so great though so thank you so much.
> 
> I don't have crosshairs on my chart but my ff calander says I ovulated yesterday and is making me 1dpo today. Do you think that's right? I don't know if the low temp was due to open mouth or is actually correct and I ovulated that day? Either way I think I ovulated because if you change the low temp to something similar to today it makes me 3dpo?
> 
> I'm a little worried though because last night is the first in about a week that we haven't dtd :-( so if I did ovulate yesterday we've lowered our chances?
> 
> ETA - I've been drinking grapefruit juice for cm and it seemed to work really well as the days I had ewcm, I had loads.Click to expand...
> 
> FF didn't give me crosshairs until my second month using the app, so keep with it. Individual temps and even a week or so of temps seem meaningless, it's only when you get the full picture of the month that it starts to make sense.Click to expand...
> 
> One of my buddies calls it "fertility frenemy" - I'm over it this month. The FAM detector tried to take away my crosshairs this morning, so I switched detectors to Advanced. I know I ovulated - my LP symptoms are in full swing (seriously, nipples feel like they've been pinched something awful). The software is just super fickle (and this is my 4th or 5th one charting). I'm at a point where I use my temps as a guide, but listen to my body much much more than I did at the beginning of all this!Click to expand...

Haha, fertility frenemy! Like it! Tbh, my temps are probably a load of rubbishas I always seem to have something that might affect them! Don't think I'm gonna bother next month - too stressful! I'm pretty sure I ovulated anyway, I know temp is the only way to confirm but I had ewcm, positive opk and Ov pains and cramps so I really think I have and we Bd'd everyday forte last week apart from last night an will again tonight so I'm hoping we're covered whenever it was. 

So I'm counting myself as 1dpo and so the tww begins... 

I have a girls night out on Saturday but only one friend knows we're ttc so going she can help me hide the fact I'm not drinking so I don't get 1000 questions! What do you all do? I'm not a big drinker, think this is my 2nd night out since DD was born but I know they'll all assume I'm pregnant already if I don't drink!


ETA: sorry for all the typos, I'm on my phone :)


----------



## AllStar

Mies said:


> newbie2013 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the grapfruit juice tip - will try to get some this cycle.
> 
> Try not to drink it at the same time as you take your prenatals. There's something in grapefruit (juice) that makes it hard for your body to take up folic acid.Click to expand...

I didn't know this! Thankfully I've been drinking it at different times but thanks for the tip! X


----------



## melann13

This thread most certainly is full of baby dust! Good luck to everyone!
I had posted the other day that I was worried my tests weren't getting as dark as fast as they should. Turns out that I was crazy. My first test on the 2nd my blood was 23.7 for HCG. The third test on Saturday didn't seem too much darker, but the nurse just called and said my blood was 72! so more than triple, not just double. I just wanted to share in case others are hoping to see progression on the ICs. Sunday's test was slightly darker as well. I did not test this morning. I had to get up at 1:30 to pee which was sign enough for me. I feel like absolute crap and I'm so happy about it!!
Hoping to get fitted for a respirator at work this week for when I work with chemicals. We do everything under a fume hood and are very careful, but still. It'll make me feel better. I will occupy myself with other tasks in the meantime.
Have a great day everybody!
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ClandestineTX

AllStar said:


> Haha, fertility frenemy! Like it! Tbh, my temps are probably a load of rubbishas I always seem to have something that might affect them! Don't think I'm gonna bother next month - too stressful! I'm pretty sure I ovulated anyway, I know temp is the only way to confirm but I had ewcm, positive opk and Ov pains and cramps so I really think I have and we Bd'd everyday forte last week apart from last night an will again tonight so I'm hoping we're covered whenever it was.
> 
> So I'm counting myself as 1dpo and so the tww begins...
> 
> I have a girls night out on Saturday but only one friend knows we're ttc so going she can help me hide the fact I'm not drinking so I don't get 1000 questions! What do you all do? I'm not a big drinker, think this is my 2nd night out since DD was born but I know they'll all assume I'm pregnant already if I don't drink!
> 
> 
> ETA: sorry for all the typos, I'm on my phone :)

Tell them you're still breastfeeding (doesn't matter if you are or aren't - they don't live with you and don't know it isn't true!)... I can't use that one because I don't have kids. You can also tell them you're tired, need to do something important the next day and can't afford the hangover, etc. I'll be honest, I'll drink during the TWW, but I limit myself to two drinks in a single day - I drink them slowly and drink water between them. And most importantly, I still to beer, cider, or wine (all things whose alcohol contents are NOT dependent on the heaviness of the bartender's hand).


----------



## ClandestineTX

melann13 said:


> This thread most certainly is full of baby dust! Good luck to everyone!
> I had posted the other day that I was worried my tests weren't getting as dark as fast as they should. Turns out that I was crazy. My first test on the 2nd my blood was 23.7 for HCG. The third test on Saturday didn't seem too much darker, but the nurse just called and said my blood was 72! so more than triple, not just double. I just wanted to share in case others are hoping to see progression on the ICs. Sunday's test was slightly darker as well. I did not test this morning. I had to get up at 1:30 to pee which was sign enough for me. I feel like absolute crap and I'm so happy about it!!
> Hoping to get fitted for a respirator at work this week for when I work with chemicals. We do everything under a fume hood and are very careful, but still. It'll make me feel better. I will occupy myself with other tasks in the meantime.
> Have a great day everybody!

I'm not looking forward to the respirators. Since I work out of several labs and only one has those particular hazards (and it's really just a first trimester risk for that group of chemicals)... I'm hoping to avoid it. Though the lady I work with over there just had a baby last year and she's kind've an awesome pro-women mixing babies and serious science careers, so I know she'd keep it on the DL if I ended up in there with one before I was ready to tell anyone else. Most of the people I work with are in another building and don't have a reason to end up in that lab. Sneaky, but also a bit exciting!


----------



## lesh07

burgbrandy said:


> Heres my test from this morning. 12/13 dpo. definitely out.
> 
> We got my cohosh last night, plus some new vits for hubby. I'll list them all later. I think I'm going to call in my refill of clomid today. I'm almost certain I'm out.

Looks like mine hun. Maybe the 2 of us will be june bfp's. Xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:happydance::happydance: 1 dpo for me today !!! I will take my first test on Mothers day which will be 7 dpo and is may 12th for those ladies who may have forgotten :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

burgbrandy said:


> Heres my test from this morning. 12/13 dpo. definitely out.
> 
> We got my cohosh last night, plus some new vits for hubby. I'll list them all later. I think I'm going to call in my refill of clomid today. I'm almost certain I'm out.

Don't count yourself out yet hun , your temps still look great and some ladies don't get positives until they are a week late sometimes . :hugs:


----------



## pennymarie

:cry:


burgbrandy said:


> Tested again this morning. Bfn. Feeling very discouraged. Af due wed-thurs. I had af type cramps off and on yesterday and a horrible backache.

Ditto all around. Backache is the only thing I'm feeling. No cramps. My bloating is completely gone. BFN for me too. Though no watery CM I usually get, but that's probably from the progeserone cream. It's no raising mmy temps like I thought 

I hate unexplained infertility. I want to know why. So I can fix it :cry:


----------



## omgbaby

Well.. Now I'm crying over the stupidest things which I usually do a day or 2 before af. Greeeeat! Here we go.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm 95% sure AF got me. 4 days early! Going to wait until she goes full force. She was 6 days late last month. Next month I'll be testing 6th June though.


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies! :wave:

I tested again at 11am, 11dpo and its definitely there! :happydance::happydance:



Still in shock and will be testing again tomorrow just to double check :thumbup: xx

Congrats to all the other bfps too!! Xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

live_in_hope said:


> Hey ladies! :wave:
> 
> I tested again at 11am, 11dpo and its definitely there! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 610493
> 
> 
> Still in shock and will be testing again tomorrow just to double check :thumbup: xx
> 
> Congrats to all the other bfps too!! Xx

Congrats hun !!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats!! Looks wondeful!


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats!!!!


----------



## pennymarie

live in hope: :happydance: !!! So glad it got darker!

mummy2o, omgbaby: Hopefully everything will be okay. And if you're spotting mummy2o, hopefully june shall be your month. And then you can have a valentine's day baby. :hugs: and :flower:

ourlittleflu: How are you?


----------



## stephj25

can you move mine to thursday please? the day my AF is due. Sick of getting BFNs!


----------



## pennymarie

Does anyone else just feel like giving up sometimes? DH has been away most this cycle. I just feel so alone in this now.


----------



## lesh07

live_in_hope said:


> Hey ladies! :wave:
> 
> I tested again at 11am, 11dpo and its definitely there! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 610493
> 
> 
> Still in shock and will be testing again tomorrow just to double check :thumbup: xx
> 
> Congrats to all the other bfps too!! Xx

Congrats hunni. H&H 9 months to you. xx


----------



## melann13

pennymarie said:


> :cry:
> 
> 
> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Tested again this morning. Bfn. Feeling very discouraged. Af due wed-thurs. I had af type cramps off and on yesterday and a horrible backache.
> 
> Ditto all around. Backache is the only thing I'm feeling. No cramps. My bloating is completely gone. BFN for me too. Though no watery CM I usually get, but that's probably from the progeserone cream. It's no raising mmy temps like I thought
> 
> I hate unexplained infertility. I want to know why. So I can fix it :cry:Click to expand...

I haven't kept up on my chart since BFP, but you should know that I was pleasantly surprised to find out that my progesterone was right on track even though my temps didn't seem that high to me. My coverline is usually around 97.3-.4, and with a progesterone level >20 my temp was 97.9. I realize you're probably on cream to raise your P, which is great, just know that it's not really a direct correlation between temp and P levels, more of a threshold. like if P is above____ then temp is about ___.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I also drink socially during tww.New Years was 13DPO for me, tested in the morning, drank a few a night... If the test isn't positive (an you're not late yet) even if you do end up preggo this month you're not sharing the baby yet... I'm not saying binge drink, but don't feel bad about a glass of wine or a beer... Or whisper in the bartenders ear - cranberry & soda water every time you say cran & vodka- they get a kick out of being in on the secret!


----------



## FrancoRie710

pennymarie said:


> Does anyone else just feel like giving up sometimes? DH has been away most this cycle. I just feel so alone in this now.

I haven't felt like giving up yet, but I've had thoughts like... I actually think I will never be done ttc. This will never be over because even if I stop temping and doing OPKs, I will always notice the signs of O that I've learned over the past 11 months. I didn't realize that (for me anyway) once I started ttc that I will never quit as long as I'm of childbearing age. It makes me miss the carefree days of sex for the sake of sex and not worrying about whether or not I would get pregnant.

One thing is for sure; you're not alone. All of us on this thread are proof of that.


----------



## want2bemommy

Live in hope- congrats!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

pennymarie said:


> Does anyone else just feel like giving up sometimes? DH has been away most this cycle. I just feel so alone in this now.

I feel like giving up alot but i still have hope even after almost 13 years of trying:hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations live_in_hope!!


----------



## pennymarie

ruskie and franco: thanks. I know I'm not alone. It just gets to be so much sometimes, and that's why I couldn't have made it without this forum. And I agree franco that even if I stopped, I would notice certain things. It's not like we can unlearn this stuff ;) and I couldn't imagine the ups and downs that you have been through ruskie! :hugs:


----------



## Kalush

Congrats to all the BFPs! It's great to see so many already.

I still have no idea what is going on with my body yet. I'm thinking I ovulated or tried to at least. I think I'll end up testing next week sometime if af doesn't show before then. For now I'm going to enjoy the nice weather and try not to get a sunburn!


----------



## Ameli

I was down to test on May 10th but I tested early. I got a positive on a digital test this evening at 10DPO! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

pennymarie said:


> ruskie and franco: thanks. I know I'm not alone. It just gets to be so much sometimes, and that's why I couldn't have made it without this forum. And I agree franco that even if I stopped, I would notice certain things. It's not like we can unlearn this stuff ;) and I couldn't imagine the ups and downs that you have been through ruskie! :hugs:

Its been a really long road for me but I hit the end of the road with my HSG which was all clear , Hoping that I get that miracle because my DH refuses to have himself checked out . But at least there is hope even if he has swimmer problems :thumbup:


----------



## pennymarie

Mine too!! After a year or two he admitted that it's based in the fear that its all his fault. And since until last year my periods were irregular at best, there was no reason to get him tested. But now I don't wanna push the issue now that I know I'm ovulating. I mean I was scared too, but got over it because this is my life we are talking about...he says there is safety in the unknown. But that's what I mean by I'm starting to feel alone in this. And if we talk about this feeling I have, he gets really defensive and says of course he wants a kid; it's the most important thing to him. :shrug:


----------



## Dannixo

Ameli said:


> I was down to test on May 10th but I tested early. I got a positive on a digital test this evening at 10DPO! :dust: to everyone!

Congratulations happy and healthy mine months to you!


----------



## Hopeful2014

pennymarie said:


> Does anyone else just feel like giving up sometimes? DH has been away most this cycle. I just feel so alone in this now.

:hugs: I'm sorry. You are not alone. Ttc is so hard. It can be difficult if our partners are gone or if they are around but don't understand it all the way we do. I understand feeling like giving up. The thing that always makes me come back to ttc is thinking of that precious baby I will have. I love my nieces and nephew; I am definitely helping in raising them. But-the thought of creating someone, a whole new person that wouldn't exist without dh and me, just makes me so hopeful. 

We all want it NOW! please. I try to think about something else as well. My sister-in-law struggled with having her second child, the one who is like my mini-best friend. There were lots of months that she didn't conceive, but then she finally did! And it was my beautiful niece. Now I know she had to wait--but I think it turned out the best way possible. I like to hope that's true for me as well. When it happens I'll get someone who I realize I could have never lived without if it hadn't of been him/her. 

You're not alone; let us know if you need anything. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Rhi_Rhi1 I'll keep you in TBA until you're sure of your date. I'm so glad you are sticking with us. :winkwink:

@stephj25 Date updated. I always fear testing early because I don't want to see the negative. :hugs:

@burgbrandy :hugs:

@ALiKO Great news! Keep us updated! :flower:

@kittiecat Date updated. I'm glad it was more relaxed for you this month. Perhaps that will be the key factor here! Good luck! :flower:

@mummy2o :hugs: It's always the unwanted guest that shows early. I'm sorry. Do you want me to update it to June 6th or wait until you're completely sure? 


@melann13 :happydance: I'm so happy for you!! May the "feeling like absolute crap" and your happiness continue! I imagine feeling that way does sort of confirm it for you. :thumbup: 

@live_in_hope Congratulations! I see it! I'll update you on the front! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

@Ameli Congratulations!! I'm so excited for you. Share photos soon! I'll update you on the front! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Ladies, pennymarie is right! If it has to be June, Valentine's Day babies would be wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## want2bemommy

Ameli said:


> I was down to test on May 10th but I tested early. I got a positive on a digital test this evening at 10DPO! :dust: to everyone!

Woot woot!!! Congrats


----------



## mummy2o

You can update to June 6th. She has started full force this morning. On the plus side I never got to see a BFN this cycle so thats good and I get my bloods retested, so I guess its not all that bad.

Also congrats on anyone else who got their BFP this so far this month.


----------



## hopeforamirac

congrats to all with bfp's happy healthy pregnancies :)

im out the witch arrived :(


----------



## Hopeful2014

hopeforamirac said:


> congrats to all with bfp's happy healthy pregnancies :)
> 
> im out the witch arrived :(

:hugs: I'm sorry. I hope you will stick around with us for next month. I can add you as TBA for now, if you want. :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Ameli!! :wohoo: Happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## lesh07

Ameli said:


> I was down to test on May 10th but I tested early. I got a positive on a digital test this evening at 10DPO! :dust: to everyone!

Congrats hunni. H&H 9 months to you. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Well feeling a little down as I did test this morning and BFN and just now AF has got me 2 days early. :( 

I was so sure that with all the symptoms I was having this was going to be it but guess I let myself hope to much as I really knew it was never going to happen 1st cycle. Long haul here we go again. :(

So I have only had a 26 day cycle. If I go by my 28 day calender I am down for 4th june testing. Xxxx 

Good luck to everyone else. xxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

lesh07 said:


> Well feeling a little down as I did test this morning and BFN and just now AF has got me 2 days early. :(
> 
> I was so sure that with all the symptoms I was having this was going to be it but guess I let myself hope to much as I really knew it was never going to happen 1st cycle. Long haul here we go again. :(
> 
> So I have only had a 26 day cycle. If I go by my 28 day calender I am down for 4th june testing. Xxxx
> 
> Good luck to everyone else. xxx

I'm sorry. I've added your new date. I'm glad you are sticking with us; hopefully those who do not get a BFP in May will get a BFP in June! Feel better dear. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twag

Congrats to the new :bfp:'s H&H 9 months :dust:

:dust: to those still waiting

:hugs: to those waiting to test in June


----------



## hopeforamirac

Hopeful2014 said:


> hopeforamirac said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all with bfp's happy healthy pregnancies :)
> 
> im out the witch arrived :(
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry. I hope you will stick around with us for next month. I can add you as TBA for now, if you want. :hugs:Click to expand...

would love to stay if you'll have me :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

hopeforamirac said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeforamirac said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all with bfp's happy healthy pregnancies :)
> 
> im out the witch arrived :(
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry. I hope you will stick around with us for next month. I can add you as TBA for now, if you want. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> would love to stay if you'll have me :flower:Click to expand...

Absolutely!! Yes, please, and thank you! :laugh2:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 7: missranda


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

lesh07 said:


> Well feeling a little down as I did test this morning and BFN and just now AF has got me 2 days early. :(
> 
> I was so sure that with all the symptoms I was having this was going to be it but guess I let myself hope to much as I really knew it was never going to happen 1st cycle. Long haul here we go again. :(
> 
> So I have only had a 26 day cycle. If I go by my 28 day calender I am down for 4th june testing. Xxxx
> 
> Good luck to everyone else. xxx

Af got me two days early this cycle too :dohh: :hugs:
I was feeling really down yesterday(cd1) likely doesn't help with all the extra hormones! etc x


----------



## J_Lynn

AF got me May 5th - starting my new clomid cycle today ... hopefully it will work, so I'm out this month but maybe June will be a lucky month :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Temp dropped even lower this morning so I'm positive I'm out. Got a bfn on a frer this morning. at this point, I'm just ready for the witch to show so I can move on. Tomorrow or Thursday should be CD 1. 

Here's my plan for next cycle: 
Temping, checking cm, opks
Clomid - 50 mg CD 3-7
Black cohosh - 135 mg CD 1-10
Prenatal, vitamin c, b6, zinc, & magnesium all cycle

Hubby is on:
Multivitamin, magnesium, zinc, selenium, vit c, & b6.

Hoping this will give us the magic combo for a bfp in June! I'll be testing again June 1st or so.


----------



## lesh07

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> lesh07 said:
> 
> 
> Well feeling a little down as I did test this morning and BFN and just now AF has got me 2 days early. :(
> 
> I was so sure that with all the symptoms I was having this was going to be it but guess I let myself hope to much as I really knew it was never going to happen 1st cycle. Long haul here we go again. :(
> 
> So I have only had a 26 day cycle. If I go by my 28 day calender I am down for 4th june testing. Xxxx
> 
> Good luck to everyone else. xxx
> 
> Af got me two days early this cycle too :dohh: :hugs:
> I was feeling really down yesterday(cd1) likely doesn't help with all the extra hormones! etc xClick to expand...

Yeah it has sunk in now but spoke to the OH and he has reassured me that we will eventually get a BFP. I am just a bit worried as now at 30 years old my cycles have no been a consistantly 28 day cycle for around a year! And I was always bang on the dot. But the past year it varies from 23 to 28 day cycles. I think I am coming up to a early menopause stage. 

Praying for our BFP in june. Xxxx


----------



## kksy9b

I love checking in and seeing more bpf's! Congratulations ladies!

Stay positive everyone-we will all see our bpf's in the end!


----------



## allforthegirl

lesh07 said:


> Yeah it has sunk in now but spoke to the OH and he has reassured me that we will eventually get a BFP. I am just a bit worried as now at 30 years old my cycles have no been a consistantly 28 day cycle for around a year! And I was always bang on the dot. But the past year it varies from 23 to 28 day cycles. I think I am coming up to a early menopause stage.
> 
> Praying for our BFP in june. Xxxx

I am 34 and Mine are doing the same. Mine are jumping from 26-28 days. I don't think you are going into premenapause!!(but I am no Dr) What I do know we do though go through a bunch of new hormonal changes at 30. I got THE worst acne of my life!! I am sure what you are going through is completely normal. As long as you are O that is the important part!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to all the new :bfp:

Keep them coming!!


----------



## omgbaby

Wow! Everyday there is at least 1 or 2 BFP'S!! that's so exciting! Fx for the rest of us!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I'm going to test Sunday, Mother's Day, I'll be 10 DPO... Quite anxious as last year I was 6 months pregnant celebrating my first Mother's Day... This year- not in the celebrating mood- but a BFP could change that!


----------



## Hopeful2014

J_Lynn said:


> AF got me May 5th - starting my new clomid cycle today ... hopefully it will work, so I'm out this month but maybe June will be a lucky month :)

:hugs: I'm sorry. I moved you to TBA for now. Pennymarie made a good point earlier. June will give Valentine's babies. That would be so sweet. Feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy That's a good plan. I always do that too! I always try to see what worked and what I should do next. :hugs:

@EAandBA_TTC I really hope you get a BFP! :flower:


----------



## missranda

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test126289

Another bfn it looks like


----------



## omgbaby

Keep your head up missranda as long as the witch isn't here stay in good spirits


----------



## pennymarie

I think the only reason AF hasn't gotten me yet is the progesterone cream, but the amount of cramping I have going on I wouldn't be surprised if I get my period with or without cream. If not I think I'm going to take it until CD17 because on FF's chart gallery, that's about the longest on average people's BFP came. And I don't want to stop the cream early because maybe I ovulated a bit later, or so many "ifs". 

So many BFPs!! so keep us updated!

I like this group so I hope everyone will stay for June's testing. I'll be June 7th


----------



## MzImpatient

Congrats on all the new :bfp:!!!


----------



## liz1985

Congratulations on all the new BFPs! X


----------



## Sherley

Congrats on all those new bfps! I keep checking in and it's amazing to see them rolling in! Good luck to those out this month for a June bfp x


----------



## lilly_bum

hey ladies can you help i just took an asda opk and think it may almost be pos has anyone took these before ill upload a pic if u like x


----------



## lilly_bum

do you think i could be getting close ps had to use my webcam lo broke my camera llol


----------



## pennymarie

if the right line is the control, then I would say its dark, but not almost or positive. So maybe in two days? Are you testing twice a day? I'm always scared I'll miss my surge, so I test twice a day, and it was the only way I caught my positive. Good luck lily_bum!


----------



## lilly_bum

this is the first day i have tested :) i usually have quite long surges so will onyl test once a day ill test again tommorow thank you :)


----------



## pennymarie

Let us know!! Any symptoms like CM and CP?


----------



## Kwaggy

Congrats to all the BFPs !!! 

Had a huge temp dip today at 4dpo, not sure whats going on :(


----------



## lilly_bum

pennymarie said:


> Let us know!! Any symptoms like CM and CP?

well on Saturday i had loads of stringy cm i was weird like it felt like i could pull it out of me boke :wacko: so im not sure if i am testing too late lol but i think my cp is good this is the theory i go by when im not fertile my oh's thingy lol always hits my cervix and its really sore but the last 2 days its not hit so im guessing its up high lol :haha:
i have had some what looks like ewcm but not sure if thats his left overs :) :happydance:

edit: the only reason i dont check my cp myself is because im terrified to touch inside me since having my lo scared incase im all deformed haha x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Kwaggy said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs !!!
> 
> Had a huge temp dip today at 4dpo, not sure whats going on :(

Sounds like your surge of estrogen =D You usually get it around 3 -4 dpo :thumbup:


----------



## melann13

Kwaggy said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs !!!
> 
> Had a huge temp dip today at 4dpo, not sure whats going on :(

I have gotten temp dips almost every month between 2-4 dpo. I have been told that it's just a secondary estrogen surge and nothing to worry about. This month I had it on 3dpo back to my coverline and then BFP at 11dpo (with an implantation fdp at 8dpo).


----------



## Kwaggy

Thanks ladies, good to know Im new to charting, so Im still figuring out what it all means... I was starting to think maybe I didnt ovulate but FF says I did which is exciting, considering I've never actually confirmed ovulation before...so even If I dont get my BFP this cycle is still a success for me :)


----------



## pennymarie

Just used the bathroom and there was spotting. It was mixed with CM, but this always happens before my period. I was hoping the cream would work, but luteal phase is still too short I think, and progesterone levels are faltering.

I can't stop crying and DH won't be home for another week. Usually there is no way to get ahold of him except right before he goes to bed, and even sometimes he forgets because he is tired. 

I feel so foolish


----------



## J_Lynn

lilly_bum said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> Let us know!! Any symptoms like CM and CP?
> 
> well on Saturday i had loads of stringy cm i was weird like it felt like i could pull it out of me boke :wacko: so im not sure if i am testing too late lol but i think my cp is good this is the theory i go by when im not fertile my oh's thingy lol always hits my cervix and its really sore but the last 2 days its not hit so im guessing its up high lol :haha:
> i have had some what looks like ewcm but not sure if thats his left overs :) :happydance:
> 
> edit: the only reason i dont check my cp myself is because im terrified to touch inside me since having my lo scared incase im all deformed haha xClick to expand...

I never, ever do internal examinations - you should be able to just test whats on the tissue after you wipe :)

If you wait about 20 minutes after intercourse, you can do a rep of 3 kegels, bear down - 3 kegels, bear down - then 3 kegels and bear down again and it should get all the extra seminal fluid out where it won't mess up your CM readings. 

I do Creighton Model natural family planning - it's a 100% CM based system, so I have become a pro at reading CM lmao


----------



## J_Lynn

pennymarie said:


> Just used the bathroom and there was spotting. It was mixed with CM, but this always happens before my period. I was hoping the cream would work, but luteal phase is still too short I think, and progesterone levels are faltering.
> 
> I can't stop crying and DH won't be home for another week. Usually there is no way to get ahold of him except right before he goes to bed, and even sometimes he forgets because he is tired.
> 
> I feel so foolish

I'm sorry :hugs: :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

pennymarie said:


> Just used the bathroom and there was spotting. It was mixed with CM, but this always happens before my period. I was hoping the cream would work, but luteal phase is still too short I think, and progesterone levels are faltering.
> 
> I can't stop crying and DH won't be home for another week. Usually there is no way to get ahold of him except right before he goes to bed, and even sometimes he forgets because he is tired.
> 
> I feel so foolish

Don't feel foolish!! :hug:

I am sorry things didn't work out this cycle, I am sure it will happen soon. Just remember that baby will come when it is ready!! Sometimes it take patience that we don't want to have. :nope: :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to HP

Congrats to all the new BFPs! For the ladies still waiting good luck. :thumbup:

Hopeful2014 I just wanted to say thank you for all your supportive comments through this thread. Your positivity is a lovely breath of fresh air and I am sure like me it has lifted many of the ladies on here. :hugs: I hope things are working out for you to?

xxxxx


----------



## RaeChay

Penny-
Don't feel foolish. We're all fooled from time to time...I'm sorry that you don't have your husband nearby to pick you up and dust you off right now. Sending hugs to you!! Hang in there.


----------



## live_in_hope

Mummy to HP said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs! For the ladies still waiting good luck. :thumbup:
> 
> Hopeful2014 I just wanted to say thank you for all your supportive comments through this thread. Your positivity is a lovely breath of fresh air and I am sure like me it has lifted many of the ladies on here. :hugs: I hope things are working out for you to?
> 
> xxxxx

Here here!! :thumbup: :flower: xx


----------



## stephj25

Af has come :(


----------



## stephj25

Af has come :(


----------



## Hopeful2014

@missranda :hugs: You're not out until the witch shows. 

@pennymarie :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a tough time. It sucks when you can't have someone there with you. We are all here for you. Please do not feel foolish. I'm going to look into the cream and see if I can find anything for you. I'll keep June 7th in mind, but I hope you won't need it. I'll update if/when you need it. :hugs:

@lilly_bum I agree; it's on its way to being positive soon. Keep checking everyday. It should be soon. :flower:

@Kwaggy I agree; an early dip is usually a secondary estrogen surge. I've noticed I have mine on 2 dpo each month I have temped. I'm glad you confirmed o! :happydance:

@stephj25 I'm sorry dear. Will you stay with us for June? I can add you as TBA for now. :hugs:

@Mummy to HP Thanks so much! I really hope it does help. I've read threads before, but this is the first time I've really participated. I want to be able to connect to each of you, respond with information if I have it/can find it, or just comfort if I can't. That's also why I would like for us all to stick together. Sometimes it seems so sad when you're out for the month and the thread isn't as welcoming anymore or you feel left out since there isn't a new thread. I want us all to have the BFP on the front page and I'm so glad you and the other BFPs stick around as well. We want to know how you are as well! :flower:

AFM I could be due up until Sunday, most likely Friday. I'm thinking of sneaking a test in the morning. I'm not sure though. I really don't want to see a BFN. I've had some feelings/symptoms, but I'm nervous.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lilly_bum and others not sure about EWCM/semen

FF and other sources say: 
EWCM is more clear, stretchy, and shiny. Semen is more whitish and is more likely to break apart.

A couple of neat methods I read about:
EWCM will generally sit on top of toilet paper, whereas semen will quickly absorb into toilet paper.

EWCM will form a ball and sink in water. Semen will dissolve into the water. 

:haha:


----------



## want2bemommy

Hopeful- you are doing a wonderful job leading this thread!


----------



## kksy9b

want2bemommy said:


> Hopeful- you are doing a wonderful job leading this thread!

Agreed! It is wonderful to log in each morning and see your positiveness and encouragement. Thank you for giving so much of yourself to help all of us through this journey!


----------



## stephj25

Hopeful2014 said:


> @stephj25 I'm sorry dear. Will you stay with us for June? I can add you as TBA for now. :hugs:
> .

Thank you, I'm fine though, I get to start my Clearblue trial! set my monitor up this morning :)

yeah add me to June, I'll update my test date when I know my ov date because my last cycle was 27 days and the cycle before was 34 days :wacko:


----------



## Twag

Sorry about the :witch: showing ladies

AFM CD13/1DPO today so the TWW begins - I hope we have done enough this cycle to catch :wacko:

GL everyone :dust:


----------



## FrancoRie710

I have my HSG this morning. I'm VERY nervous so prayers are appreciated!


----------



## Fallen8905

FrancoRie710 said:


> I have my HSG this morning. I'm VERY nervous so prayers are appreciated!

good luck!!!!! xx


----------



## AllStar

FrancoRie710 said:


> I have my HSG this morning. I'm VERY nervous so prayers are appreciated!

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

I got crosshairs! :wohoo: I'm officially 3 dpo :) I'm going to try so hard not to symptom spot for the next couple of weeks but the 20th seems so far away!! 

So sorry to those who are out, it's such a horrible helpless feeling when you've done all you could possibly do and AF still arrives. I really hope June will be the month for all of you :hugs: 

Good luck to those still waiting, lots of babydust to you x


----------



## Hopeful2014

@FrancoRie710 Good luck! Let us know how it goes. :thumbup:

@AllStar Yay crosshairs! :happydance: What do you think about temping at this point? 

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

There are no official testers today, although I'm sure some of us might still be testing or testing early. Good luck and baby dust!
 



Attached Files:







keep-calm-and-enjoy-a-relaxing-bath-1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## pathos

:shrug: well, this may sound stupid... but how do you define sore breasts or sore nipples? 
are they sore when touched? poked? or they are just sore independent from any outside effect? :blush:


----------



## Hopeful2014

pathos said:


> :shrug: well, this may sound stupid... but how do you define sore breasts or sore nipples?
> are they sore when touched? poked? or they are just sore independent from any outside effect? :blush:

That's always something I wondered too! I usually think sore when touched, but sometimes mine feel sore when they feel heavy as well (after a long day). I classify mine as sore when it's uncomfortable when my arm rubs the side, when they ache when my dog is against me when carrying her, or when they just feel sore from being heavy (not implying anything about size here). :haha:

When recording our symptoms, what do they expect from us, really? What's the difference between tingling, sharp pains, shooting pains, fluttering, pulling, pinching, and tender? I sit here trying to decide if I'm feeling tingling or pulling? Well, maybe it's pinching? :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

Can i join please AF is due around the 17th but going to try and hold off testing untill the 26th


----------



## Hopeful2014

littlesteph said:


> Can i join please AF is due around the 17th but going to try and hold off testing untill the 26th

Welcome to the group! I'll list you as the 26th; that's strong will power. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## AllStar

Not too sure what I think of temping yet. I've found it pretty stressful in the fact that I worry about each temp and what could have affected it that morning but I like the fact that it confirms ovulation and gives you an idea of what's going on. I haven't decided if I'm going to do it next cycle or not yet. 

Thanks again to all the ladies who have given me advice and answered my temping questions this cycle though, really appreciate it!


----------



## littlesteph

Hopeful2014 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Can i join please AF is due around the 17th but going to try and hold off testing untill the 26th
> 
> Welcome to the group! I'll list you as the 26th; that's strong will power. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:Click to expand...

thank you, i asked hubby to make sure i don't buy any test before i'm due he's usally really good at stopping me, that last week will be a challenge though :haha:


----------



## omgbaby

Good morning ladies! 
Hopeful2014 I must say I've never been in a thread like this & I love it! It is keeping me so much more hopeful!

For those of you who have gotten your BFP or anyone who has had a previous pregnancy how does sex feel in early pregnancy?

I haven't tested yet but AF was due this past Saturday & last night we dtd & it hurt like hell!! Lol

I hope she stays far away but kinda nervous as this morning bbs don't feel as swollen & tender :(


----------



## FrancoRie710

Just had my HSG. It was painful but really not that bad and over really fast. She said everything was normal. She actually said "you're beautiful inside and out." :) They were all super nice at the clinic, but because it's a clinic specializing in fertility issues and IVF, etc., I really hope I never see them again :)

I'm hoping for that lucky HSG baby but trying not to get my hopes up too high since it's really not likely or what the test was intended for. Can't help it though!


----------



## OurLilFlu

omgbaby said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Hopeful2014 I must say I've never been in a thread like this & I love it! It is keeping me so much more hopeful!
> 
> For those of you who have gotten your BFP or anyone who has had a previous pregnancy how does sex feel in early pregnancy?
> 
> I haven't tested yet but AF was due this past Saturday & last night we dtd & it hurt like hell!! Lol
> 
> I hope she stays far away but kinda nervous as this morning bbs don't feel as swollen & tender :(

I'm curious about the sex question too... Sorry but TMI, Since about 5dpo it feels like there's no room down there, and yes it def hurts cuz it's like he's hitting a brick wall when it seems like he's not even all the way in or going too deep... Sorry but the last 2 times we dtd I was kinda confused by it!


----------



## pathos

FrancoRie710 said:


> Just had my HSG. It was painful but really not that bad and over really fast. She said everything was normal. She actually said "you're beautiful inside and out." :) They were all super nice at the clinic, but because it's a clinic specializing in fertility issues and IVF, etc., I really hope I never see them again :)
> 
> I'm hoping for that lucky HSG baby but trying not to get my hopes up too high since it's really not likely or what the test was intended for. Can't help it though!

:flower: I am glad that all is well. Good luck =)


----------



## littlesteph

can anyone tell me what my chances look like so far on my chart please. i'm only a few dpo though


----------



## FrancoRie710

pathos said:


> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> Just had my HSG. It was painful but really not that bad and over really fast. She said everything was normal. She actually said "you're beautiful inside and out." :) They were all super nice at the clinic, but because it's a clinic specializing in fertility issues and IVF, etc., I really hope I never see them again :)
> 
> I'm hoping for that lucky HSG baby but trying not to get my hopes up too high since it's really not likely or what the test was intended for. Can't help it though!
> 
> :flower: I am glad that all is well. Good luck =)Click to expand...

Your chart looks really promising! When are you testing?


----------



## OurLilFlu

littlesteph said:


> can anyone tell me what my chances look like so far on my chart please. i'm only a few dpo though

When I click the link I can't see a chart just the banner with cd and dpo....


----------



## lilly_bum

WELL HERES TODAYS WHAT DO YOU THINK :):flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Looks pretty dark, I hope you're getting your bd on!


----------



## allforthegirl

lilly_bum said:


> WELL HERES TODAYS WHAT DO YOU THINK :):flower:
> View attachment 611519

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## Twag

^^^^WSS


----------



## stephj25

I know I'm out because AF is in full flow but I just wanted your opinions, do you see this faint line? I'm guessing it's just an evap but think it's interesting since they want me to test their naff products!!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-08 15.05.51.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 19









2013-05-08 15.06.10.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 13









2013-05-08 15.06.13.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 10









2013-05-08 15.07.59.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## omgbaby

OurLilFlu said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!
> Hopeful2014 I must say I've never been in a thread like this & I love it! It is keeping me so much more hopeful!
> 
> For those of you who have gotten your BFP or anyone who has had a previous pregnancy how does sex feel in early pregnancy?
> 
> I haven't tested yet but AF was due this past Saturday & last night we dtd & it hurt like hell!! Lol
> 
> I hope she stays far away but kinda nervous as this morning bbs don't feel as swollen & tender :(
> 
> I'm curious about the sex question too... Sorry but TMI, Since about 5dpo it feels like there's no room down there, and yes it def hurts cuz it's like he's hitting a brick wall when it seems like he's not even all the way in or going too deep... Sorry but the last 2 times we dtd I was kinda confused by it!Click to expand...


I can't even describe the feeling. It does feel like there's no room tho.


----------



## lilly_bum

yayy oh will be getting raped :) xx


----------



## littlesteph

OurLilFlu said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me what my chances look like so far on my chart please. i'm only a few dpo though
> 
> When I click the link I can't see a chart just the banner with cd and dpo....Click to expand...

damn ok i'll try and figure it out, thanks for trying to look though :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

i've tried sorting it but it keeps coming up with the same thing :(


----------



## allforthegirl

stephj25 said:


> I know I'm out because AF is in full flow but I just wanted your opinions, do you see this faint line? I'm guessing it's just an evap but think it's interesting since they want me to test their naff products!!!

Sorry lovely I don't see anything. GL to you in the next cycle!!:flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

littlesteph said:


> i've tried sorting it but it keeps coming up with the same thing :(

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/TechFaqs/

Click on how to share your chart. I don't have my easy, exact instructions on my phone, but I hope that helps.:flower:


----------



## littlesteph

still dosen't show my chart


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, i didn't tick the add date to chart bit :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

There it is! I just forgot your question... Scroll... Well your chart look fine, your. Chances per se also seem good, you did bd twice in the fertile window... But just remember the chances even when timing is perfect is only 20-25%. There are a few open circles so just try to take your temp at the same time or don't check 'sleep deprived' etc


----------



## littlesteph

OurLilFlu said:


> There it is! I just forgot your question... Scroll... Well your chart look fine, your. Chances per se also seem good, you did bd twice in the fertile window... But just remember the chances even when timing is perfect is only 20-25%. There are a few open circles so just try to take your temp at the same time or don't check 'sleep deprived' etc

thank you, you are right i really do need to it the same time everyday :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

littlesteph said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> There it is! I just forgot your question... Scroll... Well your chart look fine, your. Chances per se also seem good, you did bd twice in the fertile window... But just remember the chances even when timing is perfect is only 20-25%. There are a few open circles so just try to take your temp at the same time or don't check 'sleep deprived' etc
> 
> thank you, you are right i really do need to it the same time everyday :haha:Click to expand...

I set an alarm just for temping in the morning so I know it will be on time everyday. I do this because if I do it to when my kids get up it can vary every morning. So I set it 30 min before I know the earliest they are up and temp then go back to sleep LOL. I know someone that sets her alarm for 5am every morning just to temp.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya generally a few off temps won't throw off the big picture but esp when it's close to O, an off temp can change your coverlin s or your o date!


----------



## littlesteph

hubby gets up at half 6 every morning think i'll start doing it then :D


----------



## Twag

My alarm goes off at 6.30am and I test then and I automatically seem to wake up at 6.30 at the weekends :dohh:


----------



## lesh07

Well on CD2 and the days are going by quick. I was very disappointed when AF arrived 3 days early as I had so much cramping for around a week before hand.

I am now just looking forward to our holiday to Cornwall and spending some quality time with my hubby and babies in 10 days and hoping to conceive a holiday baby. Before I know it it will be O time again and I will be waiting to test. 

Good luck to the ladies testing in the next few weeks. Xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Got my crosshairs this morning to confirm what I already knew ! 3 dpo today feeling more tired then usual but heat related again I think


----------



## melann13

Replying to a couple questions here, so I didn't quote...

I set an alarm for 6am just to temp and then get up about 6:30. I used to temp when I would actually get up, but I find it more stress free this way.
And the sex question: We BD the night before(10dpo) the BFP and I didn't notice anything different, and then last night was the first time since the BFP (16dpo). I was a little nervous (even though I know it's fine) so we weren't quite as TMI "wild" as usual, and it was fine. All I noticed is that I was quite dry...
The breast tenderness question: I get breast tenderness a variety of different ways. I get sore where they hurt to poke or push at all and I can't sleep on my stomach. I also get sore where they don't hurt to poke, but when I'm on the bus and it's super bumpy they hurt! or if I job downstairs or something. I also get sensitive nipples where they feel like they're being pinched and I just want to take my bra off and not let anything touch them! Right now at 17dpo (4.3wks preggo) I have a little bit of all of those. None too severe. Just uncomfortable. Oh, and DH is afraid everyone will know I'm preggo because he says my boobs are HUGE. I agree, they're kind of stuffed in my bra, but I would hope that no one besides him would notice :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can I join 25th may 

Wasn't going to try this cycle but I guess were more trying but not getting our hopes up .. :wacko: 
I'm temping but not doing opks and the full thing this cycle ..


----------



## missranda

A little worried. Still no sign of Af at 15 dpo and my temp dropped a little this morning. Yesterday I had a bfn but now when I look at the pic I took I notice a faint line. We will see... I'm gonna wait a few days before I test again. Good luck everyone and sorry to hear about the ladies who are already out. Hopefully you'll catch it next month for a Valentine's baby.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just am update. Went to see the fertility specialist today and he has recommend a lap and dye, hsg and chromotubation. I have to go in for a 12 hour fasting insulin blood work before hand. I'm scared but excited to get to the next steps in this journey. I have my cd 14 ultrasound tomorrow so I will update more then. We won't have the surgery until after this cycle.


----------



## omgbaby

missranda said:


> A little worried. Still no sign of Af at 15 dpo and my temp dropped a little this morning. Yesterday I had a bfn but now when I look at the pic I took I notice a faint line. We will see... I'm gonna wait a few days before I test again. Good luck everyone and sorry to hear about the ladies who are already out. Hopefully you'll catch it next month for a Valentine's baby.

Hopefully it is a faint line & it gets darker next time you test! Good luck hun!


----------



## FrancoRie710

missranda said:


> A little worried. Still no sign of Af at 15 dpo and my temp dropped a little this morning. Yesterday I had a bfn but now when I look at the pic I took I notice a faint line. We will see... I'm gonna wait a few days before I test again. Good luck everyone and sorry to hear about the ladies who are already out. Hopefully you'll catch it next month for a Valentine's baby.

It's still above your cover line, and if af hasn't showed up plus you got a faint line on an HPT, I'd say everything is looking pretty positive for you!


----------



## missranda

that line is so faint I'm having a hard time believing it's even there but I really hope it is there!!


----------



## live_in_hope

missranda said:


> that line is so faint I'm having a hard time believing it's even there but I really hope it is there!!

Hey hunny, your posts read just like mine did the other day! I had afew days where the line was sooooo faint only i could see them and they weren't getting any darker, so was getting really worried, but this morning at 13dpo I got my darker line! :thumbup: as will you hunny! Xxx


----------



## River54

So I am 12dpo today...

TMI - I had a small brown glob last night in the shower, and this afternoon some light pink when wiping.
All my tests have been very stark white so far. I typically do spot a day or so before af, but only brown, never pink.. so I would've expected some spotting tomorrow.
I also have a headache that started later this morning.

Could it be IB? This is the cycle after the HSG....here's to hoping :)

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi 

Im on cd15 done a opk last night it was negative!!! :(


----------



## FrancoRie710

River54 said:


> So I am 12dpo today...
> 
> TMI - I had a small brown glob last night in the shower, and this afternoon some light pink when wiping.
> All my tests have been very stark white so far. I typically do spot a day or so before af, but only brown, never pink.. so I would've expected some spotting tomorrow.
> I also have a headache that started later this morning.
> 
> Could it be IB? This is the cycle after the HSG....here's to hoping :)
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Not to get your hopes up, but I think you can implant as late as 12 DPO, so it's possible! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Fallen8905

so girlies i havent really temped or done opks so far in this cycle so just wondering if i dont then from what cd can i take HPTs?


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Fallen8905 said:


> so girlies i havent really temped or done opks so far in this cycle so just wondering if i dont then from what cd can i take HPTs?

If you have no way of confirming ovulation, I would go by your longest cycle...
ie if within the last year your longest cycle was 32 days, I'd wait until then to try a hpt -
Any other signs of O without temping?


----------



## FrancoRie710

Fallen8905 said:


> so girlies i havent really temped or done opks so far in this cycle so just wondering if i dont then from what cd can i take HPTs?

You kind of have to know about how long your cycles usually are. For example, if they're 28 days and af doesn't show by day 29, try testing!


----------



## Fallen8905

yeh the only reason i havent been temping was because i was on holiday.


----------



## burgbrandy

Hopeful,: can u change my date to may 31? Af is due tomorrow and still bfn and temp dropped, so I think I'm out. I'll be testing again at the end of may, when I should be around 7 dpo again.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Becyboo__x Welcome! I hope the more relaxed approach helps. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@lesh07 I'm glad you are on your way again. The first few days feel awful. It's always nice when the renewed hope and energy kicks in. Have a relaxing holiday with the family and bring back an extra member! :winkwink:

@missranda You're definitely still in. I hope the faint becomes darker in a few days. :flower:

@Dannixo Good luck tomorrow. Hopefully all of this will lead you to more answers and a BFP. :hugs:

@live_in_hope Congrats on the darker line today! :happydance:

@River54 Implantation can happen up to 12 dpo so it is possible. Good luck! :flower:

@Fallen8905 Do you know when usual ovulation is? Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer. :hugs: I agree with EAandBA_TTC about testing date. Use your longest cycle as a reference.

@burgbrandy Date updated. I'm sorry. My fingers remain crossed for you to get a BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to HP

I am off to the nurse this morning to confirm my pregnancy. I did another test yesterday afternoon and got a lovely dark line and of course AF has nopt turned up but I am still nervous that when I go she will say ''nope its all in your head'' :wacko:


----------



## lilly_bum

hey girls this was last nights opk :) think its clearly possitive this mornings is pos too we have dtd sat sun twice monday and last night think we should fx be covered


----------



## pennymarie

Don't stop the :sex: until four or so days after lh surge because you can ovulate up to two days after positive opk!! I'm sure you know this :winkwink:

Looking forward to your symptom spotting and testing in 10 or so days....or are you a patient one (not like me) and wait until 14DPO?


----------



## lilly_bum

haha god no ill be testing as soon as i can i got a bfp at 12dpo with my lo but could have got it at 10dpo so i will be testing then :) i had some pretty intense cramps yesterday and back pain which can only lead to good things :) x


----------



## pennymarie

Do you chart temps? Cause it's still not to late I suppose, you can start in the morning. You might still be able to confirm ovulation tomorrow or the next day. Then you can see if your temperatures stay raised etc. You learn about how long your luteal phase is too


----------



## lilly_bum

im no sure if its worth my while charting cuz sometimes im up all night with lo she sleeps all different x


----------



## lesh07

burgbrandy said:


> Hopeful,: can u change my date to may 31? Af is due tomorrow and still bfn and temp dropped, so I think I'm out. I'll be testing again at the end of may, when I should be around 7 dpo again.

Hi hun. Sorry about your BFN. I am due to test again on the 4th june officially but i would imagine i will be testing by the end of may. Hope you get your BFP next month. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Mummy to HP Let us know how it goes; I'm sure all is well. :flower:

@lilly_bum That is much darker! Keep it up for a few more days. Good luck. :flower:


MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

There are no official testers today, but good luck and baby dust if you are still testing or are testing early! :happydance: I think I have an image for whichever stage you are in. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







keepcalm.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0









rsz_keep-calm-and-bd-on.png
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0









keep-calm-and-enjoy-being-pregnant.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Thyite

Girls, can you get evap line with color? I did 5 test, first 2 on tuesday and got 2 very very faint lines, they were so faint that I thought it's probably evap, then took another two yesterday but one had that agent foil partially out so it fell apart not long after I peed on it, and the other one had the same very faint line like other two. I did the last test I had at home today, faint red line appeared right away when the dye passed, but I used diluted urine since I didn't plan to pee but changed my mind on last drop.:dohh: Then I wrapped it in toilet paper and put it in my jeans pocket to take a photo and hide it from DH, but I guess it wasn't really dry so there is a dye spill right before that faint line (dye spill appeared when I wrapped test in toilet paper). I've been having AF cramps for 3 days now (and I usually have them day before AF arrives and on the first day of AF), I have watery yellow CM for two days (looks like I peed myself):blush: and it feels so wet that I'm constantly sure AF arrived, and I have no spotting yet, and I usually get it two days before AF. My AF is not really late, I'm now 13 DPO and my LP goes from 13 to 15 days.


----------



## Twag

Any pictures for us to see?


----------



## littlesteph

I have 14 days left of my free vip trail on FF on there theres this pregnancy point system. The closer to 100 you have when AF is due i guess the better your chances are on FF it says i'm 5dpo (pretty sure im 6) but i already have 7 points. hoping its looking good :)


----------



## AllStar

Ooh good luck Thyite! Would love to see pics. Do you have any more tests you could try if the last one went a bit funny? 

AFM - I'm 4dpo and I told myself I would stay off BnB as much as possible so as to keep my mind of ttc but I love this thread so much I can't not check in!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

My post o temps are a little low this cycle... Or maybe that one day was just really high :/


----------



## Mummy to HP

It's official I have a little bun in my oven :happydance:

First appt with midwife has been booked but its 19th June which will put me at 11 weeks!! They have given me a number to try and book in at the other surgery closer to week 9.

I think I may change my ticker. PLEASE STICK WITH ME LITTLE ONE xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlesteph

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats!!! That's great news!!


----------



## Thyite

Here are the pics:
https://oi42.tinypic.com/345zn2d.jpg

this is first photo taken after about 5 minutes, after I wrapped it in toilet paper, and that red dye appeared when I unwraped it, I guess it showed up because test wasnt dry yet. But the second line was visible imediately, it's one of internet cheap sticks and it's says it gives results within 2 minutes.
I took another picture, now it's about 2 hours past testing, it looks messy but I can still see second line. And sorry for low quality, I took pictures with my mobile in dark.

https://i42.tinypic.com/9fqjr4.jpg

I have no other tests at home, if AF doesn't show tomorrow I will ask hubby to go buy another one, I would buy one today but I went crazy today and spent tons of money on make up.:blush:


----------



## burgbrandy

Go to the dollar store. Their tests are just as accurate. :)


----------



## Mummy to HP

Thyite said:


> Here are the pics:
> https://oi42.tinypic.com/345zn2d.jpg
> 
> this is first photo taken after about 5 minutes, after I wrapped it in toilet paper, and that red dye appeared when I unwraped it, I guess it showed up because test wasnt dry yet. But the second line was visible imediately, it's one of internet cheap sticks and it's says it gives results within 2 minutes.
> I took another picture, now it's about 2 hours past testing, it looks messy but I can still see second line. And sorry for low quality, I took pictures with my mobile in dark.
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/9fqjr4.jpg
> 
> I have no other tests at home, if AF doesn't show tomorrow I will ask hubby to go buy another one, I would buy one today but I went crazy today and spent tons of money on make up.:blush:

Good luck!!!


----------



## Twag

GL :dust:


----------



## Thyite

burgbrandy said:


> Go to the dollar store. Their tests are just as accurate. :)

I'm on another side of the planet. :D Tests cost here from 10 to 20 $.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## burgbrandy

Thyite said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Go to the dollar store. Their tests are just as accurate. :)
> 
> I'm on another side of the planet. :D Tests cost here from 10 to 20 $.
> Thanks everyone.Click to expand...

Awe. :( frer is $9 for 2 here. But i always stock up on cheapies from amazon. I feel like i must have at least 10 in the house at all times. Lol! Fingers crossed for u!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats mummy!! Sticky bean!!


----------



## Thyite

burgbrandy said:


> Thyite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Go to the dollar store. Their tests are just as accurate. :)
> 
> I'm on another side of the planet. :D Tests cost here from 10 to 20 $.
> Thanks everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> Awe. :( frer is $9 for 2 here. But i always stock up on cheapies from amazon. I feel like i must have at least 10 in the house at all times. Lol! Fingers crossed for u!Click to expand...

I had 10 of them at first, but they were making me nervous so I used first five 4-6 DPO and they were all negative, with no evaps.


----------



## allforthegirl

*Thyite* It sounds like you very well are PG to me. I line is a line to my Dr. GL FX!!


----------



## AllStar

I agree with allforthegirl, good luck Thyite!! 

A bit random but I just read on a web site that peeing on dandelion leaves might tell you if you're pregnant?! If the leaves come out in little red blisters it means you're probably pregnant? Wonder if it works?


----------



## lilly_bum

this is my 12pm test :)


----------



## Thyite

AllStar said:


> I agree with allforthegirl, good luck Thyite!!
> 
> A bit random but I just read on a web site that peeing on dandelion leaves might tell you if you're pregnant?! If the leaves come out in little red blisters it means you're probably pregnant? Wonder if it works?

I heard that too, but I also heard it works only if you're 2 weeks or more late.


----------



## allforthegirl

Thyite said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> I agree with allforthegirl, good luck Thyite!!
> 
> A bit random but I just read on a web site that peeing on dandelion leaves might tell you if you're pregnant?! If the leaves come out in little red blisters it means you're probably pregnant? Wonder if it works?
> 
> I heard that too, but I also heard it works only if you're 2 weeks or more late.Click to expand...

Only if would work the moment you were PG!! Dang it!!:dohh:


----------



## burgbrandy

The witch just showed. Back to CD 1. Clomid and black cohosh here I come! Testing again may 31 at around 7 dpo.


----------



## lesh07

burgbrandy said:


> The witch just showed. Back to CD 1. Clomid and black cohosh here I come! Testing again may 31 at around 7 dpo.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Thyite said:


> Here are the pics:
> https://oi42.tinypic.com/345zn2d.jpg
> 
> this is first photo taken after about 5 minutes, after I wrapped it in toilet paper, and that red dye appeared when I unwraped it, I guess it showed up because test wasnt dry yet. But the second line was visible imediately, it's one of internet cheap sticks and it's says it gives results within 2 minutes.
> I took another picture, now it's about 2 hours past testing, it looks messy but I can still see second line. And sorry for low quality, I took pictures with my mobile in dark.
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/9fqjr4.jpg
> 
> I have no other tests at home, if AF doesn't show tomorrow I will ask hubby to go buy another one, I would buy one today but I went crazy today and spent tons of money on make up.:blush:

I can see a line. Congrats. xx


----------



## Mummy to HP

:hugs:


burgbrandy said:


> The witch just showed. Back to CD 1. Clomid and black cohosh here I come! Testing again may 31 at around 7 dpo.


----------



## lesh07

Mummy to HP said:


> It's official I have a little bun in my oven :happydance:
> 
> First appt with midwife has been booked but its 19th June which will put me at 11 weeks!! They have given me a number to try and book in at the other surgery closer to week 9.
> 
> I think I may change my ticker. PLEASE STICK WITH ME LITTLE ONE xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congrats hunni. xxx


----------



## Twag

:hugs: for :witch: arrival

Great looking OPK's there :thumbup: get too it :sex: :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm not using opks this cycle .. as we wasn't going to try this cycle but decided to see what happens but its too late to of got any .. but will I get crosshairs still without them? Or not?


----------



## melann13

Gotta love the IC HPTs. I peed on one this morning just to see that super dark +. It doesn't get old. I may pee on one a week until my US at 8wks! Maybe I'll switch to dandelion leaves in a week and a half :). HAHAHA just picturing poppin a squat in the middle of the back yard. :loo::haha: What would the neighbors think!! I know I could take leaves in the house, but wouldn't it be more fun to take my little cup o pee outside? Good luck to you all!
Prayers are appreciated that this little one will stick! We prayed daily for a +, and now just praying that we get to meet him/her.


----------



## melann13

Becyboo__x said:


> I'm not using opks this cycle .. as we wasn't going to try this cycle but decided to see what happens but its too late to of got any .. but will I get crosshairs still without them? Or not?

You can most def get CH w/o OPKs. It will do it based simply on temp, or also CM if you enter it. Temps alone will trigger FF though.


----------



## omgbaby

Still no AF! Planning on testing tomorrow morning or Saturday morning. Thought about trying digital frer but I don't want to actually read 'not pregnant'! But hopefully I get those 2 lines!!


----------



## Mrs A

I'm out the witch arrived


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just an update. I had my cd 14 ultrasound today. We had 9 eggs and my lining was nice and thick finally! They gave me the noverall shot and I go in tomorrow at 8 am for our first iui! Super excited. Hope this is it or I have surgery in June.


----------



## missranda

Looks like I'm out. Huge temp drop followed by spotting. Praying for next month.


----------



## AllStar

omgbaby said:


> Still no AF! Planning on testing tomorrow morning or Saturday morning. Thought about trying digital frer but I don't want to actually read 'not pregnant'! But hopefully I get those 2 lines!!

Good luck!! :dust:



Mrs A said:


> I'm out the witch arrived

So sorry :hugs: 



Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, just an update. I had my cd 14 ultrasound today. We had 9 eggs and my lining was nice and thick finally! They gave me the noverall shot and I go in tomorrow at 8 am for our first iui! Super excited. Hope this is it or I have surgery in June.

Exciting!! Good luck :dust:


----------



## melann13

Dannixo,
That's SO EXCITING!! Good luck to you!


----------



## omgbaby

Sorry to those who got AF today! Gl for this next cycle! At least now your out of the tww stress & on to a new chance!


----------



## MzImpatient

Attached Files:







pos blood pg test.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Mummy to HP

line??!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MzImpatient

Mummy to HP said:


> line??!!!!! :happydance:

I can't believe it either!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats!


----------



## lilly_bum

hey guys has my opk went neg now :flower: when do u o after a pos opk i cant wait to start symptom spotting lol :)


----------



## lilly_bum

MzImpatient said:


> View attachment 612123


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats! You positive about O day? That's insane but glorious


----------



## MzImpatient

want2bemommy said:


> Congrats! You positive about O day? That's insane but glorious

My chart is in my siggy. FF says cd17


----------



## Mummy to HP

That's fantastic :thumbup: congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats!!


----------



## want2bemommy

MzImpatient said:


> View attachment 612123


----------



## MzImpatient

want2bemommy said:


> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 612123Click to expand...


----------



## AllStar

MzImpatient said:


> View attachment 612123


----------



## pennymarie

lilly_bum said:


> hey guys has my opk went neg now :flower: when do u o after a pos opk i cant wait to start symptom spotting lol :)
> View attachment 612131

Well, you'll either ovulate tonight or tomorrow, so doing the deed tonight is a must, and tomorrow too. Then I would consider yourself 1DPO on Saturday; just to be safe.


----------



## Twag

Omg a +ve at 5dpo that is amazing


----------



## nikkilucky77

AllStar said:


> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 612123Click to expand...


----------



## MzImpatient

nikkilucky77 said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 612123
> 
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## MzImpatient

MzImpatient said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 612123
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


 



Attached Files:







+2.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## lilly_bum

could this be a sign that i have o'd my ewcm has dried up ive got really bad cramp im so flushed like a feel really really hot we dtd earlier and it was quite sore if you know what i mean x


----------



## melann13

MzImpatient,
Do you usually get a +OPK 4 days before O? And CM dries up before O? I'm wondering if you O'd CD15 and your temp just took a bit to rise?
Either way congrats! It's amazing!


----------



## pennymarie

lily_bum: It could be, but I would continue the sex tomorrow albeit a bit more gentle :thumbup:


----------



## River54

Fs got back to us...unexplained infertility. They are starting me on clomid for 3 cycles to see what happens..unless I get that bfp tomorrow...

I had hoped it was something obvious, so it could be fixed right away, but everything looks clear, though apparently I am slightly anemic, so I have to take iron pills.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Mummy to HP Congrats. I'm sure your mind must be somewhat eased. Sticky dust. :happydance:

@Thyite Good luck! :flower:

@burgbrandy :hugs:

@Becyboo__x Yes, FF will give you crosshairs after three higher temps. The temps confirm ovulation. Opks and cm add to it, but it mostly relies on temps. :flower:

@melann13 Definitely let us know if you try the dandelion leaves. :haha: Prayers and sticky dust. 

@omgbaby AF staying away is a great sign already. Good luck! :flower:

@Mrs A I'm sorry. Will you stick around with us for June? I can move you to another date or TBA for now. :hugs:

@Dannixo That's great news. I hope this is it for you! Good luck and let us know how it goes tomorrow. :thumbup:

@missranda I'm sorry. May I move you to another date or to TBA for now? I hope you will stick with us. :hugs:

@MzImpatient I can see something. :happydance: I look forward to a progression. Do you want to make it official on here? 

@lilly_bum It is getting lighter than the others you had. You usually o 24-36 hours after positive opk. It could vary based on your brand. The instructions should have a general guideline. I'd say those signs definitely show you are around o. Today or tomorrow probably. :flower:

@River54 I'm sorry. It's unfair that we have to deal with infertility and/or general difficulty when ttc. I'm hoping you get that BFP tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## ALiKO

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Mummy to HP Let us know how it goes; I'm sure all is well. :flower:
> 
> @lilly_bum That is much darker! Keep it up for a few more days. Good luck. :flower:
> 
> 
> MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!
> 
> There are no official testers today, but good luck and baby dust if you are still testing or are testing early! :happydance: I think I have an image for whichever stage you are in. :winkwink:

Haha I'm definately the middle pic right now! Keep calm and :sex: on! Haha :haha::bunny:


----------



## MzImpatient

melann13 said:


> MzImpatient,
> Do you usually get a +OPK 4 days before O? And CM dries up before O? I'm wondering if you O'd CD15 and your temp just took a bit to rise?
> Either way congrats! It's amazing!

This is my 1st month charting, so honestly I don't know exactly when I o'd.


----------



## MzImpatient

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Mummy to HP Congrats. I'm sure your mind must be somewhat eased. Sticky dust. :happydance:
> 
> @Thyite Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @burgbrandy :hugs:
> 
> @Becyboo__x Yes, FF will give you crosshairs after three higher temps. The temps confirm ovulation. Opks and cm add to it, but it mostly relies on temps. :flower:
> 
> @melann13 Definitely let us know if you try the dandelion leaves. :haha: Prayers and sticky dust.
> 
> @omgbaby AF staying away is a great sign already. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @Mrs A I'm sorry. Will you stick around with us for June? I can move you to another date or TBA for now. :hugs:
> 
> @Dannixo That's great news. I hope this is it for you! Good luck and let us know how it goes tomorrow. :thumbup:
> 
> @missranda I'm sorry. May I move you to another date or to TBA for now? I hope you will stick with us. :hugs:
> 
> @MzImpatient I can see something. :happydance: I look forward to a progression. Do you want to make it official on here?
> 
> @lilly_bum It is getting lighter than the others you had. You usually o 24-36 hours after positive opk. It could vary based on your brand. The instructions should have a general guideline. I'd say those signs definitely show you are around o. Today or tomorrow probably. :flower:
> 
> @River54 I'm sorry. It's unfair that we have to deal with infertility and/or general difficulty when ttc. I'm hoping you get that BFP tomorrow. :hugs:

I just got 2 more urine bfp's so please make it OFFICIAL!!!


----------



## hemu

Hi Can I join in?

I am a may tester. Currently at 6 DPO have been praying and hoping for a BFP this month.

Tx


----------



## hemu

:flower: congratulations!!


----------



## Mummy to HP

I have become totally obsessed with POAS :blush: 

Anyway I have attached my final cpllection of HPT showing progression from last wednesday through to this morning (after confirmation by the nurse)

I promise this is the last one!!!
 



Attached Files:







preggo.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## kirstyjane13

Congrats to all ladies with bfp!! Only a week til I can test xx


----------



## Kwaggy

7dpo. Trying hard not to test. Had ovidrel trigger 9 days ago, Im worried it would still give a false positive. Maybe Ill test on mothers day. :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Mummy to HP said:


> I have become totally obsessed with POAS :blush:
> 
> Anyway I have attached my final cpllection of HPT showing progression from last wednesday through to this morning (after confirmation by the nurse)
> 
> I promise this is the last one!!!

Hehe I love to poas so I buy alot too tide me over and test everyday after o lol


----------



## Hopeful2014

@hemu Welcome! That is such a cute avatar! I added you to TBA; do you have a specific testing date? Good luck! :flower:


@ALiKO That's not the worst phase to be at. :haha:

@MzImpatient Great! You can see the BFP blinking by your name! Stick around and let us know how you are/post photos/keep us updated. :happydance:

@Mummy to HP That's a beautiful progression. :happydance: Each one gets darker. How are you feeling?

@Kwaggy That would be a sweet BFP. You never know--that positive could show up early! I hope so! :flower:


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hopeful2014 said:


> @hemu Welcome! That is such a cute avatar! I added you to TBA; do you have a specific testing date? Good luck! :flower:
> 
> 
> @ALiKO That's not the worst phase to be at. :haha:
> 
> @MzImpatient Great! You can see the BFP blinking by your name! Stick around and let us know how you are/post photos/keep us updated. :happydance:
> 
> @Mummy to HP That's a beautiful progression. :happydance: Each one gets darker. How are you feeling?
> 
> @Kwaggy That would be a sweet BFP. You never know--that positive could show up early! I hope so! :flower:

Morning!

I feel great and slept well last night first time since I got my BFP lol. I am pretty emotional though and last night was weepy :blush:. I remember being like this before with DS haha. Occasional stabbing pain in my bbs and 'weird' sensations down stairs. BUT currently no sickness sometimes very slight nausea. I didn't get sick last time so maybe (fingers crossed) I am one of the lucky ones??

How are you doing? Feeling ok?


----------



## KatyW

I have a question about OPKs, I took one today at CD 13, and saw a very dark positive come up in the test window, then disappear somewhat quickly. Anyone have this happen to them? I will test again later this afternoon but just curious. 

Oh, and I have all other signs of impending ovulation (4th day of egg white, cervix soft&high etc.)

Also, congratulations to those w/ their BFPs! :)


----------



## littlesteph

think i might test next week rather then wait till i'm a week late so will be testing on the 17th instead


----------



## mummyto4boys

Well that's me out, AF just arrived.
Good luck everyone else x


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW I haven't seen an opk do that. I do notice the test line darken as the ink runs over it and then fade, but I haven't seen one disappear. Definitely test again. I'd start bding as well since you have signs just in case. :thumbup:

@littlesteph Date updated. Good luck! :flower:

@mummyto4boys I'm sorry. :hugs: Will you stick around with us for June? I can add a new date or add you as TBA for now.


AFM I'm out as well. CD 2 officially. I'm not really sure how to feel about it. I know there are many who have tried for much longer. This will be our fifth cycle. The first two were done naively. Only the third and fourth cycles had temping and extensive, well timed bding. I've watched "The Great Sperm Race" so I know we only have a small percentage even if everything is timed perfectly. It stings because when we first started trying, naively might I add, I planned to be announcing around Mother's Day. Well that didn't work so I had hoped to be pregnant and have a intimate celebration with dh about it by Mother's Day, but alas that didn't work out either. :nope: 

I'm making NEW plans now for the month of June, which happens to be our wedding anniversary as well! I hope you all know that if May is not your month, June can be! Valentine's babies will be born to endless love even if it wasn't the month of love. Spend some time 'ugly crying' and let all the bad feelings out--cause the witch will leave and when she does we need to be ready! Are you with me?!? :bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:


----------



## lesh07

mummyto4boys said:


> Well that's me out, AF just arrived.
> Good luck everyone else x

:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 10:
Ameli :bfp:
Thyite
vaniilla
River54
RaeChay
 



Attached Files:







8.png
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0









picturechartofimplatation.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AllStar

So sorry Hopeful and the others who are out. This seems to be quite a lucky thread so hopefully those of us who don't get bfp's this cycle will stick around and get them next month. Lots of :hugs: 

When AF arrived when I was ttc DD I used to try and do something that I wouldn't be able to if I had got pregnant that cycle. Like have a couple of drinks or eat something that's not allowed during pregnancy or go on a rollercoaster :D and that seemed to help a little once I'd got over the initial dissapointment. Will need to think of something for if AF arrives for me next week.

AFM: I'm 5dpo and no symptoms whatsoever so all a bit boring at my end. 

Good luck to those still in x


----------



## OurLilFlu

Sorry for everyone is out, hope June is better to you all! And congrats to those bfps I missed!


----------



## clairebear0

Hopeful2014 said:


> MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!
> 
> Ladies, Remember
> 1. That it's not over until AF comes
> 2. That many ladies get false negatives
> 3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo
> 4. That we are here for you no matter what
> 
> I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:
> 
> TESTERS:
> May 10:
> Ameli :bfp:
> Thyite
> vaniilla
> River54
> RaeChay

Thanks for the positivity!

Wed/Thurs I got a + on my OPK test and this morning my temp spiked and I got a negative. So hopefully in a couple of days I will officially be in the TWW.


----------



## omgbaby

Ladies, I really don't know what to do...

I don't chart or use OPK's I usually went by the MyDays app on my phone but lately I just do what I want. :haha: I usually try to bd every other day or every day. As long as my month is filled with plenty of bd I'm good. According to my app I was due for AF last Saturday. Usually AF is maybe 2 or 3 days late if not on time. 

Well still no AF. So this morning I woke up & had to pee so bad but didn't have a test so I went to the store & got one. Well before I took it I peed a little then once I started to pee on the test I was pretty much done. :dohh:

I watched the pee go across the little screen & it was hardly visible, so I'm hoping maybe I just didn't pee enough. I took a pic & in the pic me & oh both see a second line (could be evap) I can't see it in real life really.

I just need help. I hope I get my positive. :cry: What do you think? Sorry this was so long!
 



Attached Files:







P TEST.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## omgbaby

I forgot to mention I had some pinching feeling by my belly button & down further a little bit.


----------



## MzImpatient

omgbaby said:


> Ladies, I really don't know what to do...
> 
> I don't chart or use OPK's I usually went by the MyDays app on my phone but lately I just do what I want. :haha: I usually try to bd every other day or every day. As long as my month is filled with plenty of bd I'm good. According to my app I was due for AF last Saturday. Usually AF is maybe 2 or 3 days late if not on time.
> 
> Well still no AF. So this morning I woke up & had to pee so bad but didn't have a test so I went to the store & got one. Well before I took it I peed a little then once I started to pee on the test I was pretty much done. :dohh:
> 
> I watched the pee go across the little screen & it was hardly visible, so I'm hoping maybe I just didn't pee enough. I took a pic & in the pic me & oh both see a second line (could be evap) I can't see it in real life really.
> 
> I just need help. I hope I get my positive. :cry: What do you think? Sorry this was so long!


def looks like a start to a bfp! Mine kinda looked like that but I took it out (after the 10 min had the line before 5min) and saw a faint pink line. I took a blue dye too and that was easier for me to see the faint pos.


----------



## lesh07

omgbaby said:


> Ladies, I really don't know what to do...
> 
> I don't chart or use OPK's I usually went by the MyDays app on my phone but lately I just do what I want. :haha: I usually try to bd every other day or every day. As long as my month is filled with plenty of bd I'm good. According to my app I was due for AF last Saturday. Usually AF is maybe 2 or 3 days late if not on time.
> 
> Well still no AF. So this morning I woke up & had to pee so bad but didn't have a test so I went to the store & got one. Well before I took it I peed a little then once I started to pee on the test I was pretty much done. :dohh:
> 
> I watched the pee go across the little screen & it was hardly visible, so I'm hoping maybe I just didn't pee enough. I took a pic & in the pic me & oh both see a second line (could be evap) I can't see it in real life really.
> 
> I just need help. I hope I get my positive. :cry: What do you think? Sorry this was so long!

Sorry hun but I can't see anything. xx


----------



## J_Lynn

omgbaby said:


> Ladies, I really don't know what to do...
> 
> I don't chart or use OPK's I usually went by the MyDays app on my phone but lately I just do what I want. :haha: I usually try to bd every other day or every day. As long as my month is filled with plenty of bd I'm good. According to my app I was due for AF last Saturday. Usually AF is maybe 2 or 3 days late if not on time.
> 
> Well still no AF. So this morning I woke up & had to pee so bad but didn't have a test so I went to the store & got one. Well before I took it I peed a little then once I started to pee on the test I was pretty much done. :dohh:
> 
> I watched the pee go across the little screen & it was hardly visible, so I'm hoping maybe I just didn't pee enough. I took a pic & in the pic me & oh both see a second line (could be evap) I can't see it in real life really.
> 
> I just need help. I hope I get my positive. :cry: What do you think? Sorry this was so long!


I think I see a very faint line starting on the far left - I think. I have no experience with those, but if you look at it long enough - I think you can see that line.


----------



## nikkilucky77

MzImpatient said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 612123
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## nikkilucky77

omgbaby said:


> Ladies, I really don't know what to do...
> 
> I don't chart or use OPK's I usually went by the MyDays app on my phone but lately I just do what I want. :haha: I usually try to bd every other day or every day. As long as my month is filled with plenty of bd I'm good. According to my app I was due for AF last Saturday. Usually AF is maybe 2 or 3 days late if not on time.
> 
> Well still no AF. So this morning I woke up & had to pee so bad but didn't have a test so I went to the store & got one. Well before I took it I peed a little then once I started to pee on the test I was pretty much done. :dohh:
> 
> I watched the pee go across the little screen & it was hardly visible, so I'm hoping maybe I just didn't pee enough. I took a pic & in the pic me & oh both see a second line (could be evap) I can't see it in real life really.
> 
> I just need help. I hope I get my positive. :cry: What do you think? Sorry this was so long!


I think I see a faint line!! :)


----------



## lilly_bum

hey ladies this was my opk at 10am this morning its now went neg is this normal?


----------



## omgbaby

Lilly_bum I have no experience with those just wanted to tell you your daughter is adorable!


----------



## lilly_bum

omgbaby said:


> Lilly_bum I have no experience with those just wanted to tell you your daughter is adorable!

thank you :) :flower:


----------



## nikkilucky77

I've had that happen to me. I had a positive last cycle and within 3-4 hours I poas again and it was negative. I think it might be something with the lh surges. But I am not for sure!


----------



## lilly_bum

nikkilucky77 said:


> I've had that happen to me. I had a positive last cycle and within 3-4 hours I poas again and it was negative. I think it might be something with the lh surges. But I am not for sure!

thank you it was possitive for 2 days before this :) :flower:


----------



## Twag

Yes it is meant to go negative it is the surge fading


----------



## omgbaby

Question! Should I test again tomorrow morning or Sunday morning?


----------



## burgbrandy

Hcg doubles every 48 hours so I'd wait till Sunday to see a nice progression. (but i know i probably couldn't resist testing every day. Lol!)


----------



## Twag

If you have enough hpt to do both then go for it lol


----------



## omgbaby

Lmao!! I so wanna test both days! I only have 1 frer left I will probably wait til sunday. Hopefully


----------



## want2bemommy

> Morning!
> 
> I feel great and slept well last night first time since I got my BFP lol. I am pretty emotional though and last night was weepy :blush:. I remember being like this before with DS haha. Occasional stabbing pain in my bbs and 'weird' sensations down stairs. BUT currently no sickness sometimes very slight nausea. I didn't get sick last time so maybe (fingers crossed) I am one of the lucky ones??
> 
> How are you doing? Feeling ok?

We have identical symptoms lol


----------



## Mummy to HP

want2bemommy said:


> Morning!
> 
> I feel great and slept well last night first time since I got my BFP lol. I am pretty emotional though and last night was weepy :blush:. I remember being like this before with DS haha. Occasional stabbing pain in my bbs and 'weird' sensations down stairs. BUT currently no sickness sometimes very slight nausea. I didn't get sick last time so maybe (fingers crossed) I am one of the lucky ones??
> 
> How are you doing? Feeling ok?
> 
> We have identical symptoms lolClick to expand...

I am glad to hear it! I sometime worry that I am not having enough although I know its still very very early so there is time for them to kick in! 

Today I was surrounded by so many woman who are pregnant all talking about being pregnant and I really wanted to say 'hey me to!!!'. With lots of luck I hope in a few weeks time to say it for real :thumbup:


----------



## Dannixo

I finally got my positive opk today with the trigger shot and got my first iui this morning. You can add me for testing on the 23rd!


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi Ladies! I would love to join! It's my first cycle ttc baby #5 cycle day 2 after a mirena miscarriage! My testing date will be June 2nd though knowing me I will probably test before that too :) Rooting for everyone to get their BFPs!!!!


----------



## Mrs A

Hey, af is due again 2nd June, so ill be testing the 2nd. Thanks xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Bought tests today and sure enough started having brown cm... Charted it as spotting. I know I'm not technically out but I'm due for AF tomorrow. Anyone know the chances or had spotting and ended up with a BFP??


----------



## burgbrandy

Countdowntopregnancy.com has a probability of pregnancy calculator and has great research on spotting during the luteal phase. Unfortunately, most spotting leads to af. :(
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/spotting-calculator.php
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/spotting-during-luteal-phase.php


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya ugh I think ff says its only on 5 or 6 % of pg charts... Guess time will tell


----------



## burgbrandy

I really hope if not af...fingers crossed for u!


----------



## RaeChay

Big congrats to all the ladies with bfp's!! And hugs to those out. 

Bfn and spotting for me (I really thought I had it this month too. Boo.)... Thinking June 7 for my next test day, as it appears I've now pretty well regulated to a 28-day average boring cycle. 

If at first (or third) you don't succeed!!...

Luck to those waiting (lol, guess we are technically ALL waiting for one thing or another)!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya same here... At least it's just one day last cycle I spotted for 5!


----------



## omgbaby

Wait... I was just thinking, did I mention to you guys that I checked my cervix the other day & I couldn't even reach it it was so high? I usually don't check it. Is that good or bad?


----------



## Kwaggy

Tested today with a $tree test. :bfn: Only 7dpo but I guess that means the ovidrel is out of my system! I plan to test again on monday, if I can wait that long lol


----------



## omgbaby

Gl kwaggy! Fx for you!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@MamaPeaches Welcome to our group! Fingers crossed that you get a BFP! :flower:

@Dannixo Date updated. Keep us updated. Good luck! :flower:

@Mrs A Date updated. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@clairebear0 Good luck on getting crosshairs and a BFP! :flower:

@omgbaby I'm not sure, but it is a great sign that af has stayed away. Some people have to wait a week or more after af is due to get a positive so as long as af stays away, you have a chance. Good luck! :thumbup:

@lilly_bum You had a couple of nice, dark positives. It will start to go negative once the lh surge is past. But remember to keep bding for a few days after the positive opk. Good luck! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 It looks like you will get your crosshairs tomorrow. Good luck! :thumbup:

@OurLilFlu It's the worst when you wait to test and plan a certain day if the temperature is still up--then temperature is down and then spotting/af thwarts the plan. I hope that it might just be spotting. Good luck. :hugs:

@RaeChay I'm sorry. :hugs: I updated your date. It sucks when you know you've done all that you could and know you should have a good chance, but then it doesn't happen. Onward we go! :thumbup:


----------



## want2bemommy

Love seeing the BFP count rise and its only May 7th!!! Go to everyone


----------



## lesh07

Well cycle day 5 for me and bleeding pretty much coming to a stop so can get back to dtd to hopefully get our holiday baby. Good luck ladies. Xx


----------



## lilly_bum

ok so i got my pos opk wed and thursday we bd sat sun monday wed thurs didnt last night but will tonight and tomorow do u think im covered? oh and im 1dpo today woo :)


----------



## pathos

good morning ladies, Af got me 2 days early :happydance:. I think my LP is shortening and I am happy about that :haha:
I will be back for a June testing day as soon as I ovulate. This is indeed a perfect thread. GL to fellow testers!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 It's always welcomed when telling the witch goodbye. Good luck! :flower:

@lilly_bum It sounds like you are covered. I'd continue for a couple more days just to be sure. Good luck! :flower:

@pathos :hugs: I'm sorry. But that's good news about your lp! I'm so glad you will be sticking with us. I'll move you to TBA for now. :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 11:
rbdanes
OurLilFlu
gabbygabz
omgbaby
 



Attached Files:







9.png
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 0









picturechartofimplatation.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## omgbaby

Tested again this morning on Walmart cheapie & bfn. I'm so over this!! I just want answers. I really would like to start a journal but I need to know will it be a TTC or pregnancy journal?!
Also last night before I went to bed I had like pinching I guess? On my left side around uterus. Lasted at least 15 mins


----------



## Kwaggy




----------



## lilly_bum

hi ladies i feel like i post crap here non stop :) well im 1dpo and having really bad cramp so ive went for lie down also getting shooting pains in my right side which is gd i guess oh and this is the most sex me n oh have had since lilly has been born wich is a bonus :) x


----------



## lilly_bum

omgbaby said:


> Tested again this morning on Walmart cheapie & bfn. I'm so over this!! I just want answers. I really would like to start a journal but I need to know will it be a TTC or pregnancy journal?!
> Also last night before I went to bed I had like pinching I guess? On my left side around uterus. Lasted at least 15 mins

dont give up hope hun with my lo i didnt get a bfp until cd 53 :) keep testing x


----------



## omgbaby

lilly_bum said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Tested again this morning on Walmart cheapie & bfn. I'm so over this!! I just want answers. I really would like to start a journal but I need to know will it be a TTC or pregnancy journal?!
> Also last night before I went to bed I had like pinching I guess? On my left side around uterus. Lasted at least 15 mins
> 
> dont give up hope hun with my lo i didnt get a bfp until cd 53 :) keep testing xClick to expand...

That gives me hope!! Thanks! I'm at cd 37 now. Did you get bfn before then?


----------



## lilly_bum

omgbaby said:


> lilly_bum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Tested again this morning on Walmart cheapie & bfn. I'm so over this!! I just want answers. I really would like to start a journal but I need to know will it be a TTC or pregnancy journal?!
> Also last night before I went to bed I had like pinching I guess? On my left side around uterus. Lasted at least 15 mins
> 
> dont give up hope hun with my lo i didnt get a bfp until cd 53 :) keep testing xClick to expand...
> 
> That gives me hope!! Thanks! I'm at cd 37 now. Did you get bfn before then?Click to expand...

yep felt like ripping my hair out lol 2 days before i got my bfp i even aske my dr to start my period woops :) x


----------



## omgbaby

lilly_bum said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilly_bum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Tested again this morning on Walmart cheapie & bfn. I'm so over this!! I just want answers. I really would like to start a journal but I need to know will it be a TTC or pregnancy journal?!
> Also last night before I went to bed I had like pinching I guess? On my left side around uterus. Lasted at least 15 mins
> 
> dont give up hope hun with my lo i didnt get a bfp until cd 53 :) keep testing xClick to expand...
> 
> That gives me hope!! Thanks! I'm at cd 37 now. Did you get bfn before then?Click to expand...
> 
> yep felt like ripping my hair out lol 2 days before i got my bfp i even aske my dr to start my period woops :) xClick to expand...

Lol!! Well hopefully I get the same thing!! Lol I haven't really felt any symptoms today. Actually it's weird, I feel like af is coming, but I also don't feel like its the normal af feeling I get. I hope she doesn't show! I'm gonna save my last cheapie & frer for cd 53!! Lol


----------



## lilly_bum

haha gd luck i had the af feeling aswell would have swore she was on her way :) then had a dream i had a possitive test and it was :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: just checking in to say I am on cd2 again, so new testing date is June 3rd :) Going on hols on 18th so hoping we can conceive a holiday baby! fx


----------



## omgbaby

Lol you know what I had a dream just the other night maybe Wednesday night? that my stomach started hurting really bad & I think I fainted & for some reason I was with a group of ppl & they all took me to the hospital! Lol then I woke up & they were all like "Your 10 weeks pregnant!!!" Lol shock to me! Hopefully that's a sign


----------



## jadex7

Hello everyone,

I'm down to my one week wait but based I may have ovulated late. My testing date is May 18th. I hope I get my BFP Baby dust to everyone. :dust:


----------



## want2bemommy

omgbaby said:


> Wait... I was just thinking, did I mention to you guys that I checked my cervix the other day & I couldn't even reach it it was so high? I usually don't check it. Is that good or bad?

Since my BFP my cervix has been high and tilted forward


----------



## newbie2013

Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test.

DH made me laugh earlier. He asked me if af had finished and I said yes, to which he replied, good, let's start - we've got to bd once a day for the next two weeks!! First time he's been more enthusiastic than me.


----------



## RaeChay

newbie2013 said:


> Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test.
> 
> DH made me laugh earlier. He asked me if af had finished and I said yes, to which he replied, good, let's start - we've got to bd once a day for the next two weeks!! First time he's been more enthusiastic than me.

That's sweet newbie :) gl to you !!

I actually told my husband that I felt like I was failing him...lol. It's silly I know, but I kind of actually feel that way! He's just so excited to have kids. And I'm so impatient... like I've already started to look into ivf costs and this is now cd1 of month 4 of trying. A little psycho, right?! Haha, of course that would be far down the road, but man! I'm impatient.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ok, I'm losing my mind and need some guidance... So yesterday at 11 dpo ( 1 day before AF was due) had brown creamy cm / spotting, of course right after I got home from buying two frer! This morning first thing same amount still dark, 2 hours later slightly more and more red, but still dark so I was kind of gearing myself for the letdown that AF was coming. Then of course in wanting to know what the f is going on I've been running to the bathroom every 2 hours to see if there's been any change, for the last 2 times it seems less and less and back to brown. I told myself if it continued to subside I'd check at my cervix to see if there's anything coming that would give me a better answer... And it's like very scant light brown again.... AF was due to start today! 
Argh I feel like a mix of frustrated and defeated and don't know what to do! I don't think I want to test today, tomorrow was really the day I was hoping for a BFP. I know all I can do is flippin wait but I'm sick of the question marks. I know burgbrandy said earlier that spotting isnt a great predictor of pg in the LP but am I really pulling at straws? :(


----------



## burgbrandy

Implantation bleeding is usually just a spot or two...i hate to be a debby downer here, but try to calculator again...two days of spotting drops chances of pregnancy dramatically. :( im not saying ur out by any means though! Theres always a chance until af shows in full flow! Good luck!


----------



## pennymarie

So AF just started, but still using the cream? So do I stop the cream? Test one more time? :cry:


----------



## burgbrandy

Yes, stop the cream. Test one more time to be sure. My af came while i was using the cream both cycles that i used it. :hugs:


----------



## pennymarie

Well, at least it lengthened my LP....did it do that for you too? You aren't taking it anymore, any reason? I think I remember you saying that there was a reason

Thanks...really wish DH was here. I just feel like there is no one here to comfort me. On top of that, he says maybe we should take another break from TTC because next month might be the same hours, and he doesn't want me disappointed again. I think I'd be sadder if we quit trying again. I don't know how to express this to him


----------



## River54

AF came late last night before bed. Going to start clomid this next cycle. Was going to count today as cd1 though - thoughts?

Can you put me down for testing around June 7th? Sooo probably test lots before then though.


----------



## lesh07

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: just checking in to say I am on cd2 again, so new testing date is June 3rd :) Going on hols on 18th so hoping we can conceive a holiday baby! fx

Same here hun. We are going to cornwall on the 18th and hoping to conceive a holiday baby. Good luck to you hun. xx :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

lesh07 said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: just checking in to say I am on cd2 again, so new testing date is June 3rd :) Going on hols on 18th so hoping we can conceive a holiday baby! fx
> 
> Same here hun. We are going to cornwall on the 18th and hoping to conceive a holiday baby. Good luck to you hun. xx :hugs:Click to expand...

Goodluck to you too hun, Devon for us, can't wait :)


----------



## omgbaby

I'm going crazy. I just checked my cervix & it was still pretty high, but when I looked at my finger the tip of my finger had a little blood. It really looked like red cm honestly. Could I have implanted late? Or is this the start of af? Truly I don't temp or use OPK's so I don't know when exactly I o'd.

It's weird though because as I'm typing this I'm having pinching near my belly button for the last 5 mins now. :shrug:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

omgbaby said:


> I'm going crazy. I just checked my cervix & it was still pretty high, but when I looked at my finger the tip of my finger had a little blood. It really looked like red cm honestly. Could I have implanted late? Or is this the start of af? Truly I don't temp or use OPK's so I don't know when exactly I o'd.
> 
> It's weird though because as I'm typing this I'm having pinching near my belly button for the last 5 mins now. :shrug:

how many dpo are you ? Also checking your cervix you can knick it to and cause a small scratch that can make you bleed a little


----------



## omgbaby

I usually use the MyDays app on my phone to put in when we bd & when af comes & such but I don't always trust the ovulation days. We usually just bed & hope we catch it. So honestly I'm not sure. I've looked up a due date calendar & it's said I'm 22 dpo.

Last af was April 5 to April 9. We bd'd April 1-4, 8, 17, 19-21, 25-26,28-29.
Af was due May 4. We bd'd May 2, 5, 8, 11. & those are just the days I remember to write down!! Lol


----------



## burgbrandy

pennymarie said:


> Well, at least it lengthened my LP....did it do that for you too? You aren't taking it anymore, any reason? I think I remember you saying that there was a reason
> 
> Thanks...really wish DH was here. I just feel like there is no one here to comfort me. On top of that, he says maybe we should take another break from TTC because next month might be the same hours, and he doesn't want me disappointed again. I think I'd be sadder if we quit trying again. I don't know how to express this to him

I took it because of luteal phase spotting. I thought maybe my progesterone was low and thats why id start spotting at 6 dpo, so i used it for 2 months. I decided to stop taking for a month and no spotting. So i just dont use it anymore. 

Im sorry about ur dh. Maybe stick with strategically timed bd without telling him u are actively trying this month? Lol. Im sneaky like that. Too much pressure on hubby when he knows its fertile time.


----------



## nikkilucky77

omgbaby said:


> I usually use the MyDays app on my phone to put in when we bd & when af comes & such but I don't always trust the ovulation days. We usually just bed & hope we catch it. So honestly I'm not sure. I've looked up a due date calendar & it's said I'm 22 dpo.
> 
> Last af was April 5 to April 9. We bd'd April 1-4, 8, 17, 19-21, 25-26,28-29.
> Af was due May 4. We bd'd May 2, 5, 8, 11. & those are just the days I remember to write down!! Lol

Wow! Good luck to you! Did you take a hpt yet?!? I would have caved already :)


----------



## Fallen8905

i dont know why i bother!!! oh is going away tomorrow till friday!!!! GRRRRRR thats probably me out this cycle already!


----------



## omgbaby

nikkilucky77 said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> I usually use the MyDays app on my phone to put in when we bd & when af comes & such but I don't always trust the ovulation days. We usually just bed & hope we catch it. So honestly I'm not sure. I've looked up a due date calendar & it's said I'm 22 dpo.
> 
> Last af was April 5 to April 9. We bd'd April 1-4, 8, 17, 19-21, 25-26,28-29.
> Af was due May 4. We bd'd May 2, 5, 8, 11. & those are just the days I remember to write down!! Lol
> 
> Wow! Good luck to you! Did you take a hpt yet?!? I would have caved already :)Click to expand...

Yeah it was neg but I'm thinking maybe I o'd late or implanted late


----------



## omgbaby

Just came from bathroom & when I wiped there was like brown cm. Hmm. Kinda looked pinkish brown but had consistency on cm. No cramping or anything


----------



## Mme2kdee

omgbaby said:


> Just came from bathroom & when I wiped there was like brown cm. Hmm. Kinda looked pinkish brown but had consistency on cm. No cramping or anything

Very strange! Are you normally regular? How long are you cycles?
It is possible you O'd late. I haven't O'd yet (normally due CD15, it is looking more like CD 18 this month - completely odd).. Maybe it is implantation spotting? I would test in 2 days if I were you:thumbup: Good luck!!!!!!:dust:


----------



## omgbaby

Thanks!! Fx for us both! & yes usually AF is right on time or a day or 2 late

UPDATE!! I had the pinkish brown cm at about 7:51 (U.S. time) now at 9:50, nothing else since!! fx!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@jadex7 Welcome to the group! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


@omgbaby I hope you get your answer soon! I imagine all the waiting is so hard. I hope it's a BFP! :flower:

@30mummyof1 Date updated. Have a wonderful holiday and good luck on bringing back baby! :flower:

@newbie2013 Wonderful news! It will be great to have him fully committed and on board! Good luck! :happydance:

@OurLilFlu Don't count yourself out until the witch fully lands. Sometimes I wonder why our bodies have to do this to us? Feel better. :hugs:

@Fallen8905 He might be gone until your cd 24. He should be back in enough time if you're around the same as your March cycle looks. _Try_ not to stress out about it and definitely don't count yourself out yet! I hope it all works out for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@RaeChay Don't take it out on yourself. I understand the feeling and worrying. The man and woman both feel somewhat responsible and frightened when it doesn't just happen. However, it might be nothing at all. It might just take a while to get everything perfect all at the same time. What I do to stop with this paranoia is think of things that worked better from the cycle before and what can I do to give us more of a chance next time. Have you thought of anything that you might like to try differently or did you find something last time that will be even better this time? Feel better. :hugs:

@pennymarie I'm sorry. :hugs: It's really good that the cream lengthened your lp! That will be very good once you do get your little egg in there. As far as DH just tell him how you feel. He may want to protect you from the disappointment and worry it causes you. Let him know it's something you want badly and that's why it bothers you. Then try to think of things you can do next time to ease the stress. Perhaps planning something for next month that you can also look forward to in addition to testing and hopefully getting pregnant! :thumbup:

@River54 I'm sorry. :hugs: I always count it as next day if it's after midnight. When I went to bed earlier I would always count it as the next day if it hadn't came by the time I went to bed and it came during the night. I've updated your date. I'm glad you are sticking with us. :flower:


----------



## kirstyjane13

I've just done a test, and I'm sure its bfp. Very faint as its very early. But I'm sure there's a line ... And it was my last test, wasn't going to use it til next week x


----------



## Hopeful2014

kirstyjane13 said:


> I've just done a test, and I'm sure its bfp. Very faint as its very early. But I'm sure there's a line ... And it was my last test, wasn't going to use it til next week x

That's so exciting! :happydance::happydance: Can you post a photo? I look forward to it getting darker! Do you want to make it official?


----------



## lilly_bum

well 2 dpo and still cramping pretty much all day and feel exhausted even though ive just woke up :) x


----------



## Mummy to HP

kirstyjane13 said:


> I've just done a test, and I'm sure its bfp. Very faint as its very early. But I'm sure there's a line ... And it was my last test, wasn't going to use it til next week x

Good luck!!


----------



## live_in_hope

omgbaby said:


> Thanks!! Fx for us both! & yes usually AF is right on time or a day or 2 late
> 
> UPDATE!! I had the pinkish brown cm at about 7:51 (U.S. time) now at 9:50, nothing else since!! fx!

ooooh keeping everything crossed for you hunny xxx



kirstyjane13 said:


> I've just done a test, and I'm sure its bfp. Very faint as its very early. But I'm sure there's a line ... And it was my last test, wasn't going to use it til next week x

piccys please!!:happydance: fx your lines keep getting darker! Xx



lilly_bum said:


> well 2 dpo and still cramping pretty much all day and feel exhausted even though ive just woke up :) x

ooh sounds promising! Tiredness was my major symptom this time round in my tww! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 12:
imaginary8x
EAandBA_TTC


Today is an extra special testing day. It's Mother's Day. Happy Mother's Day to the mothers already among us, mothers who just found out about their bean, and to the mothers in waiting. Please don't take it too hard on yourself if you're testing today or if you are already out this month. Mother's Day is one day, but once you do get to become the person someone calls mom it will be everyday and you will cherish it beyond the one day a year. Take today as a day to do something you love whether that be with a child you already have or with someone else you love. I know there's something special to *celebrate* about each of you ladies beyond your fertility. What can you do today to make yourself happy?:dance::dance:
 



Attached Files:







ifecard211.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2









Mothers-Day-CarlyMarie.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## burgbrandy

We are going out to dinner with my grandparents today for mothers day. :)

I Woke up feeling like i got hit by a bus. Cd 4 today. Seems like such a long wait to ovulate. I swear i live 2 weeks at a time! Took my first dose of clomid last night. Af is almost gone already. Nothing else going on.


----------



## Kwaggy

:bfn: for me this morning :( but some good news is yesterday while doing some yard I found my original wedding band that I lost almost a year ago. Yay!


----------



## burgbrandy

Kwaggy said:


> :bfn: for me this morning :( but some good news is yesterday while doing some yard I found my original wedding band that I lost almost a year ago. Yay!

 Yay! Lol!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Kwaggy said:


> :bfn: for me this morning :( but some good news is yesterday while doing some yard I found my original wedding band that I lost almost a year ago. Yay!

That is so awesome Kwaggy!!!


----------



## omgbaby

Happy Mothers Day!

I'm hoping it's not af but woke up this morning, nothing in pad. I looked down there with a mirror & there was a little amount of redish brown cm then a little more when I wiped. I had the pinching feeling all last night. Usually I'd have af cramps (mine are HORRIBLE) but so far nothing!!

-Kwaggy, Congrats on finding your wedding band!! I'm sure that's exciting! Who woulda thought it was in the yard this whole time!! Lol

-Burgbrandy, have a nice dinner!! Woohoo af almost gone means almost time to bd!!

-Lilly, Ooo!! Good luck! Fx for you!

-Kirsty picssss plzzz


----------



## kirstyjane13

Here are 2 pictures (one as taken and one I have edited) I'm sure I can see lines on both ... But not sure if just my eyes xx
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-12 14.19.58.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 21









2013-05-12 14.11.09.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Twag

I can see something faint keep on testing FXd


----------



## clairebear0

I am officially 3DPO and so in the TWW.

I freaked out yesterday because I knew that you are not supposed to take Advil when you are pregnant, but didnt know when you are TTC you are not as well....I took 3 yesterday and then later in the evening googled it and apparently it affects implantation! Argh.


----------



## kirstyjane13

The photos were on my phone and for some reason the lines look clearer on my phone that on laptop. But the actual test was better than the photos. I have done 2 more tests (dp took me to shops to buy more as I've been driving him mad hehe) and one more had a line but latest one had nothing but I think it may be because I've drunk loads of water today so urine wasn't very strong...xx


----------



## burgbrandy

I do see something! sticky baby dust to u!

And about the advil- ur not in the implantation stage yet so u should be fine. It doesnt stay in ur system very long. Good luck!


----------



## kirstyjane13

Thank you, I have brought a first response test to use in the morning so fx'd i'll get a bit better line tomorrow xx


----------



## AllStar

Good luck KirstyJane!! I can definitely see something on that test!

AFM - I posted this on the ttc board but maybe someone here will have some advice? 

I'm 7dpo today and last night just before bed I got this very very sharp pain low down on the left which lasted a good few seconds. It took my breath away. Then this morning I almost dropped my daughter because I got the same again. It stopped for a couple of seconds then did it again and I've had nothing since. I've had twinges and cramps before but this was seriously painful. I'm worried it could mean cysts or something? Do any of you ladies have any experience of this? I was checked for cysts when pregnant with my DD as I had early bleeding but had none but I'm assuming I could have some since then? Thanks


----------



## Mme2kdee

Well, looks like I am out. My cycles have been extremely irregular. I have had 6-7 cycles in 3 1/2 months. Normally I have regular cycles every 28 dyas.... and I wasn't sure if I was ovulating anymore. This month I saw ferning showing I was about to ovulate, OPKs were negative but finally a line was starting to show.... and today of all days AF showed...CD18. Looks like it is time to call my doctor.
Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## kirstyjane13

AllStar said:


> Good luck KirstyJane!! I can definitely see something on that test!
> 
> AFM - I posted this on the ttc board but maybe someone here will have some advice?
> 
> I'm 7dpo today and last night just before bed I got this very very sharp pain low down on the left which lasted a good few seconds. It took my breath away. Then this morning I almost dropped my daughter because I got the same again. It stopped for a couple of seconds then did it again and I've had nothing since. I've had twinges and cramps before but this was seriously painful. I'm worried it could mean cysts or something? Do any of you ladies have any experience of this? I was checked for cysts when pregnant with my DD as I had early bleeding but had none but I'm assuming I could have some since then? Thanks

Thank you  

I normally get a similar pain if I have trapped wind, but it normally lasts about 10 or so minutes, I'd maybe go and see your doctor xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Mme2kdee said:


> Well, looks like I am out. My cycles have been extremely irregular. I have had 6-7 cycles in 3 1/2 months. Normally I have regular cycles every 28 dyas.... and I wasn't sure if I was ovulating anymore. This month I saw ferning showing I was about to ovulate, OPKs were negative but finally a line was starting to show.... and today of all days AF showed...CD18. Looks like it is time to call my doctor.
> Baby dust to everyone!

Sorry to hear that, I hope your doctor can find the cause of your cycle changes. Lots of baby dust xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

FX for everyone waiting on bfps and getting darker lines. I'm out AF is slowly coming on!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Tested this morning with a cheapie... Kinda wish I had sprung for a "real" test just incase... BFN... I'll try again tomorrow... No two ways about it, today sucks! More then I thought it was going to...


----------



## Mummy to HP

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Tested this morning with a cheapie... Kinda wish I had sprung for a "real" test just incase... BFN... I'll try again tomorrow... No two ways about it, today sucks! More then I thought it was going to...

Hiya didn't want to read and run. I don't have any wise words for you just that my heart and thoughts are with you and I hope your finding strength from those around you Xxx


----------



## Thyite

I took another test today after very faint line on thursday, this is the result<3

https://i43.tinypic.com/30tigaw.jpg


----------



## omgbaby

Blahhhhh!! I'm going crazy!! Still the same redish/pinkish brown cm. Off & on, pretty much every time I wipe I see it, but that's the only time. If it's af I wish she'd quit playin around & just come on!


----------



## omgbaby

Thyite said:


> I took another test today after very faint line on thursday, this is the result<3
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30tigaw.jpg

YAY!! CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## Thyite

Thanks, I hope you get your BFP soon too:happydance:


----------



## lilly_bum

@omgbaby have you tested again i had loads of different color cm lol 

@Thyite beautiful congrats h&h 9 months xx


----------



## omgbaby

No ma'am I have not!! I'm trying to wait until maybe Wednesday? Lol that way if it was implantation then maybe I'll get a pos! Lol

I just love how chunky Lilly is!! She's so cute & I love the curly hair!


----------



## Dannixo

Thyite said:


> I took another test today after very faint line on thursday, this is the result<3
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30tigaw.jpg

Congratulations! What a great Mother's Day gift.. Happy and healthy nine months to you.


----------



## lilly_bum

omgbaby said:


> No ma'am I have not!! I'm trying to wait until maybe Wednesday? Lol that way if it was implantation then maybe I'll get a pos! Lol
> 
> I just love how chunky Lilly is!! She's so cute & I love the curly hair!

well goodluck when you do test is it really wrong i have the strong urge to poas and im only 2dpo haha :)

hehe she is very chunky and heavy trying to lift her in and out a bath is murder :) she takes her hair after her daddy they are hairy monsters :flower:


----------



## omgbaby

Lol aww! So cute!

No, totally not wrong but maybe a bit too early! Lol save it for later then you'll have atleast 1 extra


----------



## AllStar

Thyite said:


> I took another test today after very faint line on thursday, this is the result<3
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30tigaw.jpg

Congrats! Lovely lines :D


----------



## kiki13

Please add me! I'll be testing May 29th if AF doesn't show up!

Good luck and baby dust to you all! :hugs:


----------



## want2bemommy

Yay to the new BFPs!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

omgbaby said:


> thyite said:
> 
> 
> i took another test today after very faint line on thursday, this is the result<3
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30tigaw.jpg
> 
> yay!! Congrats!! :happydance:Click to expand...


wooohoooo!!!! Congrats!


----------



## newbie2013

Another BFP!!! This thread is brilliant! Mind you, I feel like I'm letting the team down since AF showed up - hahahaha! Hope to join the other side of the statistics in June.

Congrats Thyite. H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wow.congratuation!!  I dream that one day my test will do that!!!! Hopefully soon for all of us


----------



## OurLilFlu

newbie2013 said:


> Another BFP!!! This thread is brilliant! Mind you, I feel like I'm letting the team down since AF showed up - hahahaha! Hope to join the other side of the statistics in June.
> 
> Congrats Thyite. H&H 9 months to you!

Same here! Perfect timing and no BFP when everyone else was having a winning streak oh well! Can you put me tentatively for the 15 th of June now that AF is making an entrance!


----------



## Lazydaisys

kiki13 said:


> Please add me! I'll be testing May 29th if AF doesn't show up!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you all! :hugs:

I'll be testing around the same time as you:hugs:


----------



## kiki13

Lazydaisys said:


> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> Please add me! I'll be testing May 29th if AF doesn't show up!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you all! :hugs:
> 
> I'll be testing around the same time as you:hugs:Click to expand...

Yay :happydance: hope we get BFPs and are bump buddies!


----------



## lesh07

Thyite said:


> I took another test today after very faint line on thursday, this is the result<3
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30tigaw.jpg

Congrats hunni. xx


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies AF has completely gone so starting tonight we are back to ttc. Ovulating in the next week. Happy thoughts and hoping for a bfp this month. xx


----------



## omgbaby

Now it's red but still consistency of cm & only when I wipe


----------



## melann13

AllStar said:


> Good luck KirstyJane!! I can definitely see something on that test!
> 
> AFM - I posted this on the ttc board but maybe someone here will have some advice?
> 
> I'm 7dpo today and last night just before bed I got this very very sharp pain low down on the left which lasted a good few seconds. It took my breath away. Then this morning I almost dropped my daughter because I got the same again. It stopped for a couple of seconds then did it again and I've had nothing since. I've had twinges and cramps before but this was seriously painful. I'm worried it could mean cysts or something? Do any of you ladies have any experience of this? I was checked for cysts when pregnant with my DD as I had early bleeding but had none but I'm assuming I could have some since then? Thanks

I had that last month. On the left near my public bone, right in my uterus. Several times. Took my breath away or made me double over. I had a BFN that month. I asked my doc about it because I was worried it could be a fibroid or something. He told me I probably ate a bad burrito. It definitely was not indigestion, but it stopped when af came. I had it one or two times this month, but pretty sure my BFP implanted in a very different spot on the other side of my uterus. WAY low on the right. No idea.


----------



## lilly_bum

omgbaby said:


> Now it's red but still consistency of cm & only when I wipe

:hugs: hun dont give up hope unless it gets to full flow :flower:


----------



## melann13

OurLilFlu said:


> newbie2013 said:
> 
> 
> Another BFP!!! This thread is brilliant! Mind you, I feel like I'm letting the team down since AF showed up - hahahaha! Hope to join the other side of the statistics in June.
> 
> Congrats Thyite. H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> Same here! Perfect timing and no BFP when everyone else was having a winning streak oh well! Can you put me tentatively for the 15 th of June now that AF is making an entrance!Click to expand...

We had perfect timing 5 months in a row, but month 6 was the winner. Good luck to you!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good luck lesh, you opk'ing? X


----------



## OurLilFlu

melann13 said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbie2013 said:
> 
> 
> Another BFP!!! This thread is brilliant! Mind you, I feel like I'm letting the team down since AF showed up - hahahaha! Hope to join the other side of the statistics in June.
> 
> Congrats Thyite. H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> Same here! Perfect timing and no BFP when everyone else was having a winning streak oh well! Can you put me tentatively for the 15 th of June now that AF is making an entrance!Click to expand...
> 
> We had perfect timing 5 months in a row, but month 6 was the winner. Good luck to you!Click to expand...

I know it can take a few cycles to get one to stick, it just seemed like such lucky month I was hoping we'd get dealt a pretty :BFP: too


----------



## Mme2kdee

omgbaby said:


> Now it's red but still consistency of cm & only when I wipe

omgbaby - I am having the same thing right now. I am only CD18 but my cycles have been off for three months...OPKs are not picking up O this month either - I think I Od earlier (during AF). I just started to spot today, red as well. I am keeping my fingers crossed for us both. I hope it isn't AF but we will see.. If it is we always have next month :hugs::flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@kiki13 Welcome to the group! I hope the witch doesn't show and you get a BFP! Good luck! :flower:

@Kwaggy What great news about your ring! Remember you're not out until the witch shows. It's early and your temp is nice and high. :thumbup:

@kirstyjane13 I'm excited and hopeful that your line progresses. Good luck! :thumbup:

@AllStar I'm not sure. Do you know if you ovulated from your left side? I wondered if it could be related to that. My recommendation is not to depend on dr. google and to give it a day or so and see if it persists. Googling will probably make you worry more. I hope you feel better soon. :flower:

@Mme2kdee I'm sorry. I really hope you get the answers you need not only for ttcing but also so you don't have to deal with that situation anymore. I'll add you to TBA for now; I hope you will stick around with us. :hugs:

@OurLilFlu I'm sorry. The timing is so annoying!! I know that even if it is perfect it takes a while, but every time it is perfect I hate it that it didn't work out. Date updated. :hugs:

@newbie2013 & @OurLilFlu That's the beauty of continuing the thread--I hope we can all eventually be listed together and all see a BFP by our names! :thumbup:

@EAandBA_TTC I'm really sorry. I know today is painful for you for many reasons. You're not out yet. I'm so hopeful that you will get your BFP. :hugs:

@Thyite Beautiful! You can see the blinking BFP by your name! :happydance:

@lesh07 Goodbye witch; hello BFP! :winkwink:

@melann13 It gives me hope to hear you say that you always had perfect timing and on the last time it worked. It's so stressful when you get it right over and over, but it doesn't work out. :wacko: How are you doing?


----------



## nikkilucky77

omgbaby said:


> Thanks!! Fx for us both! & yes usually AF is right on time or a day or 2 late
> 
> UPDATE!! I had the pinkish brown cm at about 7:51 (U.S. time) now at 9:50, nothing else since!! fx!


Good luck! I hope you just had your implantation bleeding :)


----------



## omgbaby

nikkilucky77 said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Fx for us both! & yes usually AF is right on time or a day or 2 late
> 
> UPDATE!! I had the pinkish brown cm at about 7:51 (U.S. time) now at 9:50, nothing else since!! fx!
> 
> 
> Good luck! I hope you just had your implantation bleeding :)Click to expand...

Thanks!! Still having the spotting. Turned red about noon today still cm consistency & starting to slowly turn brown again. But still only when I wipe. It's driving me nuts!! :wacko:


----------



## nikkilucky77

That sounds good! I can't wait to be further along in this tww. I'm only 4 or 5 dpo. Keep us updated!


----------



## omgbaby

Just in case this is af I plan to start temping tomorrow. Is this a good thermometer?
 



Attached Files:







temp.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OurLilFlu

Does it read to .01 decimals? Those are the most accurate


----------



## omgbaby

Good question! No idea! Can't find the box, lol googling now!
Btw, it is af! Well was when I last went to the bathroom, I'm actually really excited. Usually I'm crying & wanting to punch a wall when af comes.

I must thank Hopeful2014 for creating this thread. This one thread has kept me positive this last week & for the upcoming month!! Thank you to all you ladies!


----------



## burgbrandy

Its always good to focus on knowing u can start over when af comes. As for the thermometer, u really should use one designed for bbt that will read to .01. Walmart sells them or I ordered mine cheap on amazon. However, some women can see their shift using a regular thermometer. Whatever u decide to udpse, make sure u use the same one through the whole cycle for accurate results. My first 2 cycles I used pretty much that exact same thermometer, only acurrate to .1, and it was fine. I just ended up with a lot of flat temps on my chart where if it was more sensitive, I could have seen the slight variations in temp.


----------



## nikkilucky77

omgbaby said:


> Good question! No idea! Can't find the box, lol googling now!
> Btw, it is af! Well was when I last went to the bathroom, I'm actually really excited. Usually I'm crying & wanting to punch a wall when af comes.
> 
> I must thank Hopeful2014 for creating this thread. This one thread has kept me positive this last week & for the upcoming month!! Thank you to all you ladies!

Very positive! That's a great attitude and very true. There's always next month!


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats to all the new BFP's! Definitely a lucky thread :)

I agree with nikki- you have a wonderful and positive attitude omgbaby! Fingers crossed that June is your month!

AFM, currently CD12 and waiting to ovulate, which should be in 2-4 days, depending when it hits this cycle. DH and I are just bd'ing every other day and will see what happens!


----------



## nikkilucky77

kksy9b said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP's! Definitely a lucky thread:)
> 
> I agree with nikki- you have a wonderful and positive attitude omgbaby! Fingers crossed that June is your month!
> 
> AFM, currently CD12 and just waiting to ovulate, which should be in 2-4 days, depending when it hits this cycle. DH and I are just bd'ing every other day and will see what happens!

Have fun! It is fun watching the bfp count continue to grow. Good luck to you!


----------



## kksy9b

nikkilucky77 said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFP's! Definitely a lucky thread:)
> 
> I agree with nikki- you have a wonderful and positive attitude omgbaby! Fingers crossed that June is your month!
> 
> AFM, currently CD12 and just waiting to ovulate, which should be in 2-4 days, depending when it hits this cycle. DH and I are just bd'ing every other day and will see what happens!
> 
> Have fun! It is fun watching the bfp count continue to grow. Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Thanks! The same to you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

omgbaby said:


> Just in case this is af I plan to start temping tomorrow. Is this a good thermometer?

Look for a basal thermo , Most drug stores will carry them places like rite aid and walgreens those are accurate for BBT regular ones are not GL


----------



## Mummy to HP

Yey!!

Congrats to the BFPs keep them coming, good luck to those still to test and hold tight those in the tww. Lets hope everyone gets that :bfp: soon :thumbup:

AFM: no 'symptoms' as such really yet but still early days, I did read somewhere that feeling sick is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy which just makes me worry, I am pretty sure that is not the case though. I shold have realsied from my last time round that googling everything isn't a good idea! I have been VERY hormonal last few days and getting upset alot. I have fallen out with my sister as well although funnily enough now her stress has been taken away I feel much better. Unfortunatley though we hadn't wanted to tell people about our pregnancy but because she was upsetting me so much my DH told her OH to calm her down that we didnt want the stress as I was in the very early stages of pregnancy. I really hope she doesnt tell people. Hopefully she wont some of her last words to me were "your dead to me" but then she got annoyed when I said thats fine I understand you just wont have to have anything to do with me my DH or my son and then she got angry and told me "I was a s**t mother" for using DS against her. I dont understand how she expects to have a relationship with my son if she doesnt want anything to do with me HIS MOTHER?? She doesnt have parental rights as far as I know lol thats me and my DH.


WOW sorry for the rant - still angry it would seem!!!


Sorry for the typos!!


----------



## kirstyjane13

FRER from this morning, still only faint but I'm sure there is a line ... What do you think xx
 



Attached Files:







20130513_065550-1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Ruskiegirl

kirstyjane13 said:


> FRER from this morning, still only faint but I'm sure there is a line ... What do you think xx

Hard to tell hun the pic is to blurry for me :hugs:try turning some light on in the room you take the pic that should help the lens adjust better


----------



## Mummy to HP

Ruskiegirl said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> FRER from this morning, still only faint but I'm sure there is a line ... What do you think xx
> 
> Hard to tell hun the pic is to blurry for me :hugs:try turning some light on in the room you take the pic that should help the lens adjust betterClick to expand...

Wss! Good luck!


----------



## Mummy to HP

Ruskiegirl said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> FRER from this morning, still only faint but I'm sure there is a line ... What do you think xx
> 
> Hard to tell hun the pic is to blurry for me :hugs:try turning some light on in the room you take the pic that should help the lens adjust betterClick to expand...

Wss! Good luck!


----------



## ALiKO

Wow I've only been gone a few days from this thread and its already grown by like 10 or so pages and a new BFP!!! Congrats to the the new BFP and all the other ladies who have gotten their BFP's so far!!! How exciting :) and to everyone else no matter where you are in your cycle FX ladies!

For me I'm currently CD 14 waiting to O which I'm predicting will be CD 19. Hoping I can BD everyday starting tomorrow. 
Also way earlier in this thread I was asking if anyone knew how to increase CM and I was told several things but there was one that kept sticking out which was to simply just drink more water. I have dramatically increased my water intake and I have so much CM now!!!

TMI but I'm like a faucet, turn me on and watch me pour:haha:. Sorry ladies I know that was a bit much but I'm telling you it works!

Now on to this thread I have a lot of catching up to do :flower:


----------



## kiki13

Good luck kirstyjane! I'm out for this month thanks to my wonky cycles, last one was 34 days so I assumed I'd be ovulating now (CD19), instead, I'm sporting and pretty sure AF will be here later today/tomorrow. So bummed! Can I stick around if I'm testing in June?! In fact, I'm not even sure when to test with OPKs and when to take a pregnancy test now. I've had one 15 day cycle, one 34 day cycle and one 19/20 day cycle. Ugh!


----------



## lesh07

30mummyof1 said:


> Good luck lesh, you opk'ing? X

Hi hun. No I think that as we are on holiday next week we are just going to see what happens. OH thinks that as we will be away from the normal day to day chaos I will be naturally more relaxed and I may fall pregnant as the hormones won't be stressed out. Lol. xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm hoping that will make the difference for us, because my oh has a stressful job I think he'll be up for more bd, hope so anyway!


----------



## lesh07

30mummyof1 said:


> I'm hoping that will make the difference for us, because my oh has a stressful job I think he'll be up for more bd, hope so anyway!

We have found that with the past 2 babies it has happened when I started to believe it was never going to happen. As with both pregnancies after the 2 year mark I would say "I think I am infertile now" and blow me that month I would be more relaxed as I accepted that we may never have another and about 4-5 days after AF was due OH would say why don't you take a pregnancy test. I would be like "There's no point, I won't be pregnant" And then bamm BFP's!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:. So there is always hope. xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I don't think I've ovulated this cycle I had my usual O pains but earlier when I got ewcm which was CD8-9 but since after then iv had creamy cm .. and my temps don't look to me like I have :shrug:

Normal day is between CD 10 and 13 never any later ..


----------



## Hopeful2014

omgbaby said:


> Good question! No idea! Can't find the box, lol googling now!
> Btw, it is af! Well was when I last went to the bathroom, I'm actually really excited. Usually I'm crying & wanting to punch a wall when af comes.
> 
> I must thank Hopeful2014 for creating this thread. This one thread has kept me positive this last week & for the upcoming month!! Thank you to all you ladies!

@omgbaby and all you wonderful ladies: I hope that I can help even in the smallest way. Knowing that you all are out there going through this too helps me to know I'm not alone. I'm so glad we can all stick together and not slip through the threads! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Mummy to HP It is definitely early. Some women do not even learn that they are pregnant by the point you are at now! Truly--try not to worry! The hormones and emotions are symptoms as well. I hate to say it's good to be away from family, although that's happened with me over the years with some, but less stress is good. Perhaps some time will pass and all will be right again. :thumbup:

@kirstyjane13 Keep testing to see it get darker! Fingers crossed! :flower:

@ALiKO Great news about the water!! What cd did you start and how much a day? I always thought the water option seemed the best/easiest, but I haven't fully tried it yet. I'm committing to it starting now! :happydance::happydance:

@kiki13 I'm sorry to hear about that. My suggestion would definitely be to start temping as soon as possible. I know it seems like a hassle, but it will help you learn more about your cycle. It should be able to tell you if you are ovulating, a range of when it should happen, and provide you information about your luteal phase and progesterone levels based on temp. Absolutely stick around! I figure we start the thread in May, go to June, and beyond for anyone who still needs it!  :hugs:

@lesh07 I think you can do without the opks as long as you are bding, as much bding as possible! :haha:

@Becyboo__x The temps do look similar. I'm not sure if it happened or not. :hugs:Here are some guesses assuming it might have happened:
*1.* CD 11 possible ovulation, with temp jump on cd 12, secondary estrogen surge/temp dip on cd 13, higher temp on cd 14. Sometimes if you have an estrogen dip (totally normal) FF doesn't give you crosshairs until several temps after. Mine has done this before; I was 5 dpo before I got crosshairs. I had an estrogen temp dip on 3 dpo so it took FF 2-3 more days to give me crosshairs to make sure it did happen. You might be able to add fake temps ahead of time to the next couple of days (higher or at the range of cd 12 and 14) to see if this is true. If so, it might add the crosshairs if that's why it's waiting to give them to you. 
*2.* It might be cd 13 and cd 14 is slow rise and you need a couple more higher temps to get crosshairs.
*3.* Discard cd 5 (af temp) and see if it gives you crosshairs for any of the days.


----------



## kirstyjane13

I've got 1 more FRER and a tesco one and a few cheaper ones come in post today so hopefully will get darker lines later on in the week but my pic was rubbish dint put lights on) but I'm 99% that is the start to my bfp  xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 13:
Electricat
BSelck24
ClandestineTX
 



Attached Files:







10.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 0









picturechartofimplatation.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hemu

Thanks :))

I am just waiting to test on 20th May.. wish the week would just flyby XOXO


----------



## littlesteph

I caved in and tested early, not due on till friday, so it is still early. It was negative :(, i think i might be out this month, i've had a big dip in my temp, it's still above the coverline though, but i don't have that pregnant feeling anymore :(


----------



## omgbaby

I don't think I have a good thermometer. I just temped for the first time this morning so do you think if I go get a bbt thermometer tonight it'd be okay to test with that tomorrow?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Where are you in your cycles? If you're a few days in or even a few days after AF it should be fine, def recommend a bbt thermometer


----------



## omgbaby

Just cd2


----------



## burgbrandy

Yes, ull be fine switching thermometers that early. Bbt is much more accurate.


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's fine some ppl don't even temp thru AF because its all over the place anyways. I like to because I don't like seeing gaps


----------



## gabbygabz

Just wanted to give my report for this round: AF showed up bang on schedule with requisite pre-AF spotting. So it's on to Clomid Round 1! Appt is Friday. Really hoping this works. :happydance:

GL and :dust:to everyone still in the hunt for May ... see the rest of you in June!!


----------



## omgbaby

Woohoo! Good! Lol


----------



## lilly_bum

got rushed to hospital this morning i have goll stones xx


----------



## burgbrandy

lilly_bum said:


> got rushed to hospital this morning i have goll stones xx

Awe! Hope ur ok!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no! Hope they fix you up quick and you feel better soon!


----------



## kiki13

Yup I'm going to get a bbt now so that I can temp all thru this cycle! Thanks hopeful 2014! :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

:witch: showed up a week early last Thursday, so am now a June tester - no idea what date, will pick one after ovulation is confirmed...


----------



## ALiKO

Hopeful2014 said:


> @ALiKO Great news about the water!! What cd did you start and how much a day? I always thought the water option seemed the best/easiest, but I haven't fully tried it yet. I'm committing to it starting now! :happydance::happydance:

@Hopeful: yes it really works I'm so excited. Come to think about it I actually think you may have been the one to suggest it :loopy:
In any case I drink about 4-6 cups of water a day. Keep in mind I'm still drinking other things as well throughout the day. There are online water calculators that depending on your own personal lifestyle it tells you how much water you should drink to properly hydrate yourself. Here's the links:

https://nutrition.about.com/library/blwatercalculator.htm

https://www.csgnetwork.com/humanh2owater.html

You can use either one. According to both I require about 7 cups of water so I'm building up to that :). And I started CD 8 the day right after AF ended. Now that I've started my fertile days today I'm gonna try to get in the full 7 cups or at least 5 to 6 cups. Hope that helped! :flower:


----------



## melann13

Hi Hopeful,
The positive attitude on this thread is wonderful and so appreciated!
I'm doing well. 5wks1day today. So far so good. I have had really mild cramps and back pain the last 4 days or so, not bad enough to need any pain meds, just enough to notice. From what I understand it's totally normal as things are stretching out. Breasts are still mildly sore, not too bad, still in regular bras (last time I was in sports bras by this time :). Mostly fatigue is my major symptom. I've been managing to get naps in here and there and lots of sleep at night. Course they are filled with weird, sometimes disturbing dreams. I find the cramps calm down if I can lay down. Emotions are running high, but not sure if it's the pregnancy, or the previous loss. DH is very scared, starts crying when he thinks about what could happen again. Strangely I feel VERY little of the fear I felt last time. Last time was my first pregnancy, but from day one I was mortified and constantly googling miscarriage stats etc. This time I kind of realize that even though our chances were so low last time (having seen HB etc) it happened anyway. So stats don't mean anything to me. This time I am feeling very confident. I think partly because I had my BFP early, and the numbers on my two betas were good, and last time I had AWFUL cramps before my BFP, like on the floor in tears cramps. For some reason I just feel like this time it will work. It may be ignorant, but I don't care!
I am not nearly as anxious to tell people this time though. I told my parents so that I can talk to my mom about it, but no one else. For now I'm actually enjoying it being our secret.
As far as my previous comment about having perfect timing and it just not happening, it's completely true. My first BFP was on 2nd month off BC w/o a ton of effort. This time charting, OPKs, pre-seed etc and it took 6 months. We tried hard every month. Including Dec, which entailed sneaking in the BD while staying at SIL and his grandma's for the holidays! We still managed at least EOD that month. This month we did 5 days in a row up to and including O day. I'm not saying that's what worked, just saying that sometimes it's just not your month no matter how perfectly you did everything. in my head it just means that the eggy wasn't the right one for your perfect LO.


----------



## kirstyjane13

Can you make me official for a bfp....just did another test after work and its a definite positive but can't seem to get a good pic of it. I'm just going to my sisters to use her proper camera and not my phone xx


----------



## burgbrandy

Good to hear from u melann! 

Congrats kirstyjane!


----------



## Dannixo

kirstyjane13 said:


> Can you make me official for a bfp....just did another test after work and its a definite positive but can't seem to get a good pic of it. I'm just going to my sisters to use her proper camera and not my phone xx

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you. Did you do anything different this cycle?


----------



## omgbaby

I was wondering after ff says I o'd can I still bd or is it off limits? Lol


----------



## burgbrandy

omgbaby said:


> I was wondering after ff says I o'd can I still bd or is it off limits? Lol

 There is nothing wrong with bd in tww! If bd was off limits, almost everything else would be too and u would have to lay in bed for 2 weeks to be pregnant. Lol!


----------



## nikkilucky77

omgbaby said:


> I was wondering after ff says I o'd can I still bd or is it off limits? Lol

I understand why you ask that. I have been worried about that since I ovulated too lol. You are good to BD. :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

melann13 said:


> Hi Hopeful,
> The positive attitude on this thread is wonderful and so appreciated!
> I'm doing well. 5wks1day today. So far so good. I have had really mild cramps and back pain the last 4 days or so, not bad enough to need any pain meds, just enough to notice. From what I understand it's totally normal as things are stretching out. Breasts are still mildly sore, not too bad, still in regular bras (last time I was in sports bras by this time :). Mostly fatigue is my major symptom. I've been managing to get naps in here and there and lots of sleep at night. Course they are filled with weird, sometimes disturbing dreams. I find the cramps calm down if I can lay down. Emotions are running high, but not sure if it's the pregnancy, or the previous loss. DH is very scared, starts crying when he thinks about what could happen again. Strangely I feel VERY little of the fear I felt last time. Last time was my first pregnancy, but from day one I was mortified and constantly googling miscarriage stats etc. This time I kind of realize that even though our chances were so low last time (having seen HB etc) it happened anyway. So stats don't mean anything to me. This time I am feeling very confident. I think partly because I had my BFP early, and the numbers on my two betas were good, and last time I had AWFUL cramps before my BFP, like on the floor in tears cramps. For some reason I just feel like this time it will work. It may be ignorant, but I don't care!
> I am not nearly as anxious to tell people this time though. I told my parents so that I can talk to my mom about it, but no one else. For now I'm actually enjoying it being our secret.
> As far as my previous comment about having perfect timing and it just not happening, it's completely true. My first BFP was on 2nd month off BC w/o a ton of effort. This time charting, OPKs, pre-seed etc and it took 6 months. We tried hard every month. Including Dec, which entailed sneaking in the BD while staying at SIL and his grandma's for the holidays! We still managed at least EOD that month. This month we did 5 days in a row up to and including O day. I'm not saying that's what worked, just saying that sometimes it's just not your month no matter how perfectly you did everything. in my head it just means that the eggy wasn't the right one for your perfect LO.

Can you still continue to tell us your symptoms and how you feel :).. it makes me feel like I am experiencing it even if I'm not :)


----------



## kirstyjane13

2 pics of test i did after work, quite blurry and not great pics but on the actual test there is defo a line this time ...

last month was first month off the pill so i suppose i just took a while to adjust  xx
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 20









test2.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## nikkilucky77

Mummy to HP said:


> Yey!!
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs keep them coming, good luck to those still to test and hold tight those in the tww. Lets hope everyone gets that :bfp: soon :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: no 'symptoms' as such really yet but still early days, I did read somewhere that feeling sick is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy which just makes me worry, I am pretty sure that is not the case though. I shold have realsied from my last time round that googling everything isn't a good idea! I have been VERY hormonal last few days and getting upset alot. I have fallen out with my sister as well although funnily enough now her stress has been taken away I feel much better. Unfortunatley though we hadn't wanted to tell people about our pregnancy but because she was upsetting me so much my DH told her OH to calm her down that we didnt want the stress as I was in the very early stages of pregnancy. I really hope she doesnt tell people. Hopefully she wont some of her last words to me were "your dead to me" but then she got annoyed when I said thats fine I understand you just wont have to have anything to do with me my DH or my son and then she got angry and told me "I was a s**t mother" for using DS against her. I dont understand how she expects to have a relationship with my son if she doesnt want anything to do with me HIS MOTHER?? She doesnt have parental rights as far as I know lol thats me and my DH.
> 
> 
> WOW sorry for the rant - still angry it would seem!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the typos!!

You deserve that rant! Get it out :). Sounds like you don't need her stress!


----------



## nikkilucky77

kirstyjane13 said:


> 2 pics of test i did after work, quite blurry and not great pics but on the actual test there is defo a line this time ...
> 
> last month was first month off the pill so i suppose i just took a while to adjust  xx

YAY! I see it :). Congrats!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

lilly_bum said:


> got rushed to hospital this morning i have goll stones xx

Hope you are ok!! Those can be wicked, I hear!


----------



## melann13

Thank you for all the amazing support ladies. I know some TTC threads would just assume those with BFPs get out because some people don't want to hear about it.
I truly believe that being able to write to all of you is what's keeping me from screaming it from the rooftops though. Many of you have been on the threads with me month after month and I would love to keep up with you and add any info/help/support I can.
Baby dust to all!! Prayers for a sticky bean are appreciated. I have my early US in three weeks.


----------



## Mme2kdee

I thought I was out this month...not sure though...any thoughts? I have a doctor appt in 2 days. I have had random AF for past 3 months. (6 in 3 months). I am CD 19 today and had spotting yesterday and today but still no OPK this cycle. I noticed ewcm the 2nd to last day of my last AF (CD 6) but never took OPK because I normally O on CD15. All normal pregnancy symptoms I have every time AF comes too so I cannot rely on those. Nauseous, tired, thirsty, tingly breasts (feels like "let down"). 
I am hoping the spotting is IB but have had this happen several months ago and it was just AF coming early. 
I am thinking I have some type of hormonal imbalance causing the multiple periods and scared I am no longer ovulating. 

I am having a hard time dealing with my body and all of its craziness the past few months. My DH didn't want to know if we were trying before and last night he said he does now...he wants to know more and be there more. He was scared before to know when we were officially trying because he didn't want to get his hopes up. I am worried now that he is wanting to be there more I don't think I am ovulating. LOL. my luck.

Any help or advise would be appreciated :) I love this site because we can build positivity and help each other! Thank you everyone in advance


----------



## melann13

Mme2kdee said:


> I thought I was out this month...not sure though...any thoughts? I have a doctor appt in 2 days. I have had random AF for past 3 months. (6 in 3 months). I am CD 19 today and had spotting yesterday and today but still no OPK this cycle. I noticed ewcm the 2nd to last day of my last AF (CD 6) but never took OPK because I normally O on CD15. All normal pregnancy symptoms I have every time AF comes too so I cannot rely on those. Nauseous, tired, thirsty, tingly breasts (feels like "let down").
> I am hoping the spotting is IB but have had this happen several months ago and it was just AF coming early.
> I am thinking I have some type of hormonal imbalance causing the multiple periods and scared I am no longer ovulating.
> 
> I am having a hard time dealing with my body and all of its craziness the past few months. My DH didn't want to know if we were trying before and last night he said he does now...he wants to know more and be there more. He was scared before to know when we were officially trying because he didn't want to get his hopes up. I am worried now that he is wanting to be there more I don't think I am ovulating. LOL. my luck.
> 
> Any help or advise would be appreciated :) I love this site because we can build positivity and help each other! Thank you everyone in advance

Is your doc going to schedule some blood work? At this point it seems like the most helpful thing would be to get a handle on what your hormones are doing at different time points. Sorry, that's my only thought. Hopefully having DH there with you will be a help. I tried to keep my cycle slightly under wraps because he'd get stressed if it was Go Time and not just for fun, although it was usually pretty obvious by position etc :). This experience, no matter how hard, should serve to make you more confident in the support you get from each other though. You'll need it once you have a LO!
Best of luck to you.


----------



## Mme2kdee

melann13 said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was out this month...not sure though...any thoughts? I have a doctor appt in 2 days. I have had random AF for past 3 months. (6 in 3 months). I am CD 19 today and had spotting yesterday and today but still no OPK this cycle. I noticed ewcm the 2nd to last day of my last AF (CD 6) but never took OPK because I normally O on CD15. All normal pregnancy symptoms I have every time AF comes too so I cannot rely on those. Nauseous, tired, thirsty, tingly breasts (feels like "let down").
> I am hoping the spotting is IB but have had this happen several months ago and it was just AF coming early.
> I am thinking I have some type of hormonal imbalance causing the multiple periods and scared I am no longer ovulating.
> 
> I am having a hard time dealing with my body and all of its craziness the past few months. My DH didn't want to know if we were trying before and last night he said he does now...he wants to know more and be there more. He was scared before to know when we were officially trying because he didn't want to get his hopes up. I am worried now that he is wanting to be there more I don't think I am ovulating. LOL. my luck.
> 
> Any help or advise would be appreciated :) I love this site because we can build positivity and help each other! Thank you everyone in advance
> 
> Is your doc going to schedule some blood work? At this point it seems like the most helpful thing would be to get a handle on what your hormones are doing at different time points. Sorry, that's my only thought. Hopefully having DH there with you will be a help. I tried to keep my cycle slightly under wraps because he'd get stressed if it was Go Time and not just for fun, although it was usually pretty obvious by position etc :). This experience, no matter how hard, should serve to make you more confident in the support you get from each other though. You'll need it once you have a LO!
> Best of luck to you.Click to expand...

Thanks so much for that! It is extremely appreciated! Its tough but I know we will get through it :):hugs:


----------



## burgbrandy

Definitely make ur doc do some blood work! Its going to be hard though cuz lots of tests need to be ran on certain days of ur cycle. I bet he is going to reccommend that u start temping to get a better idea of it u are ovulating or not. They can only confirm o by a CD 21/ 7 dpo progesterone draw, but if u aren't sure when that is, or if u only have 20ish day cycles, that's going to be hard. They may have to check by ultrasound to see if u are getting mature follicles.


----------



## lilly_bum

im getting my gollbladder out tommorow im scared :( xxx


----------



## omgbaby

lilly_bum said:


> im getting my gollbladder out tommorow im scared :( xxx

Good luck hun!! Hope everything goes well. :flower:


----------



## Mme2kdee

lilly_bum said:


> im getting my gollbladder out tommorow im scared :( xxx

It will be ok! Good luck!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

burgbrandy said:


> Definitely make ur doc do some blood work! Its going to be hard though cuz lots of tests need to be ran on certain days of ur cycle. I bet he is going to reccommend that u start temping to get a better idea of it u are ovulating or not. They can only confirm o by a CD 21/ 7 dpo progesterone draw, but if u aren't sure when that is, or if u only have 20ish day cycles, that's going to be hard. They may have to check by ultrasound to see if u are getting mature follicles.

Thank you so much!! I attempted to temp a few months ago and was never consistent with time lol 
We will see. I will keep ya all posted.

Thanks for the advice and support!!:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Wow more :bfp:'s congrats ladies !! As for me i am unsure what is going on with my body . I am 8 dpo today yesterday I started having ridiculous cravings for bacon and chicken, I have been tired the last 2 days wanting naps , My boobs are tender and my cm is non existent which is not normal for me hoping its a good sign so far :bfn:'s


----------



## Mme2kdee

For those that temp...when do you start temping?


----------



## omgbaby

Fx for your BFP Ruskiegirl!!

Is it weird that I'm so excited to wake up tomorrow & temp!? Lol


----------



## littlesteph

Mme2kdee said:


> For those that temp...when do you start temping?

I usally start the first day of af


----------



## burgbrandy

Mme2kdee said:


> For those that temp...when do you start temping?

Every day. :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Mme2kdee said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Definitely make ur doc do some blood work! Its going to be hard though cuz lots of tests need to be ran on certain days of ur cycle. I bet he is going to reccommend that u start temping to get a better idea of it u are ovulating or not. They can only confirm o by a CD 21/ 7 dpo progesterone draw, but if u aren't sure when that is, or if u only have 20ish day cycles, that's going to be hard. They may have to check by ultrasound to see if u are getting mature follicles.
> 
> Thank you so much!! I attempted to temp a few months ago and was never consistent with time lol
> We will see. I will keep ya all posted.
> 
> Thanks for the advice and support!!:hugs:Click to expand...

If u search on fertility friend, there are plenty of charts with inconsistent waking times. I dont wake up at exactly the same time anymore. I did get up to an alarm every morning, but since hubby works a different shift now, i wake up between 7-8 am. And if i dont wake up then, i still just record it and make a note of the time. I still see a nice shift. Good luck!


----------



## J_Lynn

I am going to be testing May 31st - can you put me down? This is the last month of clomid - next month we start femara ... maybe I'll get lucky and the clomid will want to be the winner so it will work lol


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations kirstyjane!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

lilly_bum said:


> im getting my gollbladder out tommorow im scared :( xxx

Good luck! It will be ok...I think it is a routine procedure :)


----------



## RaeChay

Lilly bum- is it laparoscopic? If so, you will be out & back to normal in no time :) good luck to you.


----------



## clairebear0

Ruskiegirl said:


> Wow more :bfp:'s congrats ladies !! As for me i am unsure what is going on with my body . I am 8 dpo today yesterday I started having ridiculous cravings for bacon and chicken, I have been tired the last 2 days wanting naps , My boobs are tender and my cm is non existent which is not normal for me hoping its a good sign so far :bfn:'s

Oh yay thats a good sign and your chart looks good!!! FX


----------



## omgbaby

Got a new thermometer! It actually says family planning! :happydance:


----------



## lesh07

kirstyjane13 said:


> 2 pics of test i did after work, quite blurry and not great pics but on the actual test there is defo a line this time ...
> 
> last month was first month off the pill so i suppose i just took a while to adjust  xx

I can see it congratulations. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Well dtd last night so really hoping our holiday will seal the deal. Although saying that everyone has been dropping like flies in our house. My poor baby was sick all day yesterday and tonight my baby girl and Oh has been sick. :( 3 down 4 of us left to go. We have 4 days till we leave so hoping everyone is feeling better then. 

Baby dust to everyone. Xx


----------



## ALiKO

OMG! I think I may have O'd today?!

I'm freaking out because me and DH have not DTD since Sunday the 12th and today is now Tuesday the 14th! Yikes! Today my temp. was pretty low which is the first low temp. I've had in about 2 weeks.

Ladies I need your help. Is it still possible to concieve with BDing 2 days before O? Also can you still conceive BDing O day and the day after? Gosh I'm feeling so nervous...


----------



## OurLilFlu

As far as i know, You have the best chance timing within the three days before O and the day of O.. So you should be just fine, some chance is better than no chance!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@littlesteph It is still early! It's normal to dip some. I think your temp will go back up. Remember implantation is 6-12 dpo. It takes some time after implantation for hCG to show. Good luck! :flower:

@gabbygabz I'm sorry about the witch showing. I moved you to TBA for now. Good luck at the doctor's; let us know how it goes! :hugs:

@lilly_bum Let us know how it goes tomorrow. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:

@ClandestineTX Leave it to the unwanted guest to show up early! I'm sorry. I moved you to TBA for now. Fingers crossed for June! :thumbup:

@ALiKO I've heard of it happening before. It's actually more important to have some bd before ovulation so swimmers will already be there. I'd say that with having the extra cm you should be covered. :blush: The little swimmers should have help sticking around. Continue for a few days just in case. Good luck! :flower:

@melann13 That sounds wonderful. I'm so glad that you are feeling so good about this pregnancy. Stay away from scary stories online, relax as much as possible, and enjoy your pregnancy! :happydance:

@kirstyjane13 Congratulations, I do see something on the last pictures! You can see the blinking BFP beside your name! :happydance::happydance:

@J_Lynn Date updated. I'm hopeful that this will be your cycle. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby It's definitely early enough to change thermometers. A bbt will usually be much more precise. :flower:

@Mme2kdee I'm so glad to hear that your dh wants to be involved and is there to comfort you. My biggest recommendation besides going to a doctor is to temp. Temping will help with seeing if there is an issue with hormones, if/when you are ovulating, and if there is an issue with your progesterone level which will affect how long your luteal phase is. I know it can seem like a hassle, but it will be so helpful. You should be able to see a shift even if they are a little inconsistent. :hugs:

Anyone thinking about temping: I recommend starting to temp for anyone even if you are not as early into your cycle but you still want to temp. It is best to start at the beginning of your cycle or after af if that's your plan, but it's beneficial to get a start on it whenever you can. If you're starting to temp after ovulation happened it may not give you as much information, but it will be beneficial to learn about your cycle and it may come in handy if you have to look for a pattern over time. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 14:
robyn1990
yrose20118
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## imaginary8x

I'm out on to June I go. :/


----------



## littlesteph

Tested again this morning, i know it's still very early. so of course it was negative. i have had a rise in my temp after yesturdays dip, still getting cramps but not as bad as they were yesturday.


----------



## omgbaby

Blahh. I messed up I think. Yesterday with regular thermometer my temperature was 97.7 today I woke up at 6:49 & walked to kitchen & went right back to bed. Woke up at 7 & with bbt thermometer it was 97.00 so it shows a big dip on chart. Do you think I should still be okay?


----------



## burgbrandy

Ull be fine. Many women have crazy fluctuating temps early in their cycle. Next time, even if its early, take ur temp before u get out of bed. Its more accurate than getting up and laying back down.


----------



## omgbaby

Okay cool. Lol lesson learned!


----------



## burgbrandy

Yup! Any questions, let me know...ive been temping 9 cycles now. :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup keep that thermometer at your bedside, and I take a temp any time I wake up in the middle of the night just in case I can't fall back asleep because you need a temp that you've had at least 3 or so hours of sleep on


----------



## kksy9b

So I am ovulating today- which is great! But its a day early- which is not so great. DH and I dtd 2 days ago, but not yesterday. We will bd tonight, but we won't be able to until after work this evening- will that be too late in the day? Or as long as its sometime today do you think it could be okay? I had hoped to O tomorrow so we could bd today and tomorrow, but that's what I get for making plans,lol


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

I've entered the pessimistic phase of my tww... So sick of seeing negative tests... So sick of waiting... Not looking forward to Grayson's memorial, just a shitty month overall- was hoping a positive would help a little...


----------



## melann13

For ladies who are new to temping:
I set an alarm on my phone for earlier than I need to get up. 6am. Before I go to bed I open the FF app and get it to the screen for entering the temp. Then when the alarm goes off at 6, i just turn the alarm off, take my temp and the app is open, I enter my temp and go back to sleep! otherwise most bbt therms remember the last temp they took, so you wouldn't even have to enter it until you're up for the day. That worked well for me for 6 mos!


----------



## allforthegirl

kirstyjane13 said:


> FRER from this morning, still only faint but I'm sure there is a line ... What do you think xx

OMG Ummmm that really dark line is the test line not the control line!! YOU are very PG!! If you look at the diagram if the first line is there you are PG!! If there is only the second line you are not!! You are pregnant girl!!:yippee:


----------



## allforthegirl

AFM I am still waiting for O to show up!! 

FX for all those that are testing the next few days!! I am also sorry to here all those that have :witch: show her ugly face. FX for your next cycle.


----------



## omgbaby

allforthegirl said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> FRER from this morning, still only faint but I'm sure there is a line ... What do you think xx
> 
> OMG Ummmm that really dark line is the test line not the control line!! YOU are very PG!! If you look at the diagram if the first line is there you are PG!! If there is only the second line you are not!! You are pregnant girl!!:yippee:Click to expand...

I wondered if I was the only one going crazy noticing that because everyone else said it was still faint!! Lol


----------



## omgbaby

@burgbrandy will do! Thanks!!

@OurLilFlu I keep it right on the dresser! Ha soon as alarm goes off within 2 seconds I'm temping

@kksy9b LOVE your siggy!

@melann13 I do mine right at 7 when my alarm goes off! So hopefully it works! If not then I'll move to 6! Lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I got my :bfp: this morning !!! After 13 years this is the earliest I have gotten a line dpo wise . I am in completley shock and soooo on :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ruskiegirl said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning !!! After 13 years this is the earliest I have gotten a line dpo wise . I am in completley shock and soooo on :cloud9:

Amazing!! Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ruskiegirl said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning !!! After 13 years this is the earliest I have gotten a line dpo wise . I am in completley shock and soooo on :cloud9:

Congratulations!! Share pictures! Do you want to make it official? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## burgbrandy

Ruskiegirl said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning !!! After 13 years this is the earliest I have gotten a line dpo wise . I am in completley shock and soooo on :cloud9:

Congrats!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ruskiegirl said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning !!! After 13 years this is the earliest I have gotten a line dpo wise . I am in completley shock and soooo on :cloud9:

YAY!! Congrats :)...that is awesome!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@imaginary8x I'm sorry. Will you stick around with us for June? I will move you to TBA for now. :hugs:

@EAandBA_TTC I'm sorry. I hope you find strength to get you through this tough time and I really hope a BFP is waiting for you on the other side of it. :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Don't make it official just yet I am going to pick up a frer for in the morning :thumbup:

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0463_zps9da9f7ad.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0464_zpsea472f43.jpg


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ruskiegirl said:


> Don't make it official just yet I am going to pick up a frer for in the morning :thumbup:

Beautiful! I look forward to your progression. :happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

Ruskiegirl said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning !!! After 13 years this is the earliest I have gotten a line dpo wise . I am in completley shock and soooo on :cloud9:

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months. Did you do anything different this cycle?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Dannixo said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning !!! After 13 years this is the earliest I have gotten a line dpo wise . I am in completley shock and soooo on :cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months. Did you do anything different this cycle?Click to expand...

MORE :sex: and it is an HSG cycle :thumbup: And progesterone starting at 2 dpo


----------



## Fallen8905

hi can u change my testing date to the 28th may i got a pos opk today


----------



## J_Lynn

Ruskiegirl said:


> Don't make it official just yet I am going to pick up a frer for in the morning :thumbup:
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0463_zps9da9f7ad.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0464_zpsea472f43.jpg

That is so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so, so FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALiKO

@OurLilFlu
@Hopeful 
Thank you ladies so much on the feedback! You guys are phenomenal!!!


----------



## ALiKO

Ruskiegirl said:


> Don't make it official just yet I am going to pick up a frer for in the morning :thumbup:
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0463_zps9da9f7ad.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0464_zpsea472f43.jpg

I definately see the line girl you are totally preggers!!! Congrats!


----------



## Fallen8905

congrats to all the girlies who got their bfps 




i ov'd today got ewcm and pos opk! i dtd on saturday as oh went away on sunday.... am i still in with a chance :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats on the new bfps! That is soo awesome... As for me I think I have a slim chance of being back in AF has been very strange and only seems to have lasted 2 actual days... Temps have been a bit wonky and Ff has been playing with my coverline


----------



## River54

Sooooo awesome Ruskiegirl!! Congrats!


----------



## omgbaby

So amazing Ruskiegirl!!! Congrats!! Now I'm trying to sit here & remember all your symptoms!!


----------



## littlesteph

Ruskiegirl said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning !!! After 13 years this is the earliest I have gotten a line dpo wise . I am in completley shock and soooo on :cloud9:

Congrats :D


----------



## kittiecat

congratulations to the bfps!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

omgbaby said:


> So amazing Ruskiegirl!!! Congrats!! Now I'm trying to sit here & remember all your symptoms!!

Nausea , cramps , craving bacon and chicken , really thirsty and tender bbs :thumbup:


----------



## MzImpatient

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## stephj25

can you put my testing day to the 9th June please? xx


----------



## kksy9b

Ruskiegirl said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning !!! After 13 years this is the earliest I have gotten a line dpo wise . I am in completley shock and soooo on :cloud9:

Congratulations!!


----------



## RosyPosy5

Hi,
I'd love to join the group please! Just registered so need to get the photo up etc but wanted to say hi.
We've been ttc since January. We already have one little girl and had to hold off trying for a couple of years for health reasons. So now 39 and trying to stay hopeful this is going to happen.
This month I started temping and we timed everything right according to opks, so now 2dpo and will start testing in a week.
Hi to everyone, and good luck xoxo


----------



## omgbaby

Welcome RosyPosy as you see this thread is FULL of good luck!!

Ruskiegirl does your dh know? How exciting after 13 years


----------



## Ruskiegirl

omgbaby said:


> Welcome RosyPosy as you see this thread is FULL of good luck!!
> 
> Ruskiegirl does your dh know? How exciting after 13 years

Yep he knows he won't get excited tho until i can confirm it with a frer and blood test :thumbup:


----------



## RosyPosy5

Thanks omgbaby x
Sorry to be a bit behind here but can someone tell me where I go to get my photo up at the side? I can't find it. Have no idea on avatars or linking FF charts etc but I will keep researching those - I'm not very technical when it comes to these things!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Ruskiegirl said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Welcome RosyPosy as you see this thread is FULL of good luck!!
> 
> Ruskiegirl does your dh know? How exciting after 13 years
> 
> Yep he knows he won't get excited tho until i can confirm it with a frer and blood test :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds like my dh! He says he wont believe it until my period is late and a digital says pregnant! With my daughter, my ex denied it for a week until i got it confirmed at the drs office.


----------



## RosyPosy5

Yahoo just found the smileys:happydance: Haven't seen this many before and can already tell I'm going to be an over-user of them!

Also wanted to say a big congrats to all those who have got their BFPs so far, it's fantastic news :wohoo:


----------



## burgbrandy

RosyPosy5 said:


> Thanks omgbaby x
> Sorry to be a bit behind here but can someone tell me where I go to get my photo up at the side? I can't find it. Have no idea on avatars or linking FF charts etc but I will keep researching those - I'm not very technical when it comes to these things!!

Its under user control panel and edit avatar. As for ff link...go to ff and look under share chart. Copy and paste the bbc code into the edit signature thing on ur user control panel.


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Another BFP!!!! I love this thread!!!!! Congrats!

Ladies, I also want to comment about how supportive you all are. It is wonderful to see the interactions. I wish I had more experience to offer support as well.

Good luck everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Sherley

Congratulations Ruskiegirl! This really is a lucky thread for some of us :.) 
H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## Kwaggy

I think Im out :( Tested this morning BFN. My temp dropped and I have AF cramps, looks like the witch may make an early appearance.


----------



## burgbrandy

Kwaggy said:


> I think Im out :( Tested this morning BFN. My temp dropped and I have AF cramps, looks like the witch may make an early appearance.

Ur temp is still way above coverline and 11 dpo is still early for a bfp! Cramps dont mean its over! How long is ur luteal phase normally?


----------



## kiki13

Congrats to everyone with BFPs! Whee :happydance:

Don't strike me off the list for May yet pls! My spotting has disappeared and I think I'm seeing EWCM for the first time! Fingers crossed that BDing today and for the next day or two = BFP because we missed yesterday. Although we did BD the two days before so that could help, right?


----------



## Kwaggy

burgbrandy said:


> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> I think Im out :( Tested this morning BFN. My temp dropped and I have AF cramps, looks like the witch may make an early appearance.
> 
> Ur temp is still way above coverline and 11 dpo is still early for a bfp! Cramps dont mean its over! How long is ur luteal phase normally?Click to expand...

Thanks, maybe there is still hope. Im not sure how long my luteal phase is, this is the first time Ive confirmed ovulation in nearly three years of trying, so Im waiting to see :)


----------



## pennymarie

Hopeful2014 said:


> @RaeChay Don't take it out on yourself. I understand the feeling and worrying. The man and woman both feel somewhat responsible and frightened when it doesn't just happen. However, it might be nothing at all. It might just take a while to get everything perfect all at the same time. What I do to stop with this paranoia is think of things that worked better from the cycle before and what can I do to give us more of a chance next time. Have you thought of anything that you might like to try differently or did you find something last time that will be even better this time? Feel better. :hugs:
> 
> @pennymarie I'm sorry. :hugs: It's really good that the cream lengthened your lp! That will be very good once you do get your little egg in there. As far as DH just tell him how you feel. He may want to protect you from the disappointment and worry it causes you. Let him know it's something you want badly and that's why it bothers you. Then try to think of things you can do next time to ease the stress. Perhaps planning something for next month that you can also look forward to in addition to testing and hopefully getting pregnant! :thumbup:
> 
> @River54 I'm sorry. :hugs: I always count it as next day if it's after midnight. When I went to bed earlier I would always count it as the next day if it hadn't came by the time I went to bed and it came during the night. I've updated your date. I'm glad you are sticking with us. :flower:




burgbrandy said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> Well, at least it lengthened my LP....did it do that for you too? You aren't taking it anymore, any reason? I think I remember you saying that there was a reason
> 
> Thanks...really wish DH was here. I just feel like there is no one here to comfort me. On top of that, he says maybe we should take another break from TTC because next month might be the same hours, and he doesn't want me disappointed again. I think I'd be sadder if we quit trying again. I don't know how to express this to him
> 
> I took it because of luteal phase spotting. I thought maybe my progesterone was low and thats why id start spotting at 6 dpo, so i used it for 2 months. I decided to stop taking for a month and no spotting. So i just dont use it anymore.
> 
> Im sorry about ur dh. Maybe stick with strategically timed bd without telling him u are actively trying this month? Lol. Im sneaky like that. Too much pressure on hubby when he knows its fertile time.Click to expand...

That's good advice. It's just when we are not TTC we use the pull out method because he knows about my temping and poas obsession, and if there is no chance, then I won't be worried about my temperature staying high etc. I still may try and convince him. Its a "we'll talk about it when he has time" matter. The only reason he says we should do this is because he keeps trying to take off days he shouldn't around the time I'm ovulating; then he has to drive all the way back here just for sex. :shrug:

CD4 for me and crazy amounts of queasiness.

Congrats to everyone and I'm glad people are staying around for June too :thumbup:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Ruskiegirl!!! After 13 years that is amazing! Happy and healthy 9 months to you. 

AFM - 9dpo and had to seriously resist going to get a test this morning! Silly I know. 6 more days until AF/testing. Not sure what my chart is like as its my first month temping, had a couple of dips, not sure if that's good or bad? Not had that pain again since 7dpo so who knows? 

Loving how lucky this thread is and also love how everyone is sticking around for June as Pennymarie said. It's such a helpful, supportive thread I know I'll be glad to have it next month if AF arrives. 

Babydust to all still needing it and congrats again to the :bfp: x


----------



## AllStar

Kwaggy said:


> I think Im out :( Tested this morning BFN. My temp dropped and I have AF cramps, looks like the witch may make an early appearance.

You're not out yet! I had terrible cramps before my bfp with DS. Good luck and babydust! X


----------



## omgbaby

Good luck kiki!!


----------



## Fallen8905

Did anyone know the answer or have advice for my question....

I dtd on Saturday as oh went away. I had ewcm and positive opk today am I still in the running


----------



## littlesteph

i wouldn't say you are out sperm can live up to 5 days


----------



## pennymarie

Fallen8905 said:


> Did anyone know the answer or have advice for my question....
> 
> I dtd on Saturday as oh went away. I had ewcm and positive opk today am I still in the running

If you had a positive opk today, that means you can ovulate today or tomorrow, or even thursday. I think if you had ewcm Saturday last time you had sex, then yes you are. If not, then you are "still in the running", just a very small chance. Is there any way to dtd today or tomorrow?

And Ruskie: Thank you so much for your story. I made my day and probably week. I've been trying since 2008, and its just so many ups and downs. I am so happy for you. I will be thinking about you for the following weeks. Please update!! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Fallen8905 said:


> Did anyone know the answer or have advice for my question....
> 
> I dtd on Saturday as oh went away. I had ewcm and positive opk today am I still in the running

There is always a possibility!! GL FX :dust:


----------



## Fallen8905

:) just done another one and its a darker positive than this morning


----------



## gabbygabz

Wanted to pop in and update with a June 8 testing date. Starting Clomid on Friday and assuming it doesn't change things too much, by 6/8 I should have some answers. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## FrancoRie710

Ruskiegirl said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning !!! After 13 years this is the earliest I have gotten a line dpo wise . I am in completley shock and soooo on :cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months. Did you do anything different this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> MORE :sex: and it is an HSG cycle :thumbup: And progesterone starting at 2 dpoClick to expand...

SUPER happy for you, congrats!!! This is my HSG cycle, I hope I have the same luck!


----------



## J_Lynn

Well my CM changed tonight and it is becoming more stretchy and fertile-type. 

I'm hoping, soooo hoping maybe I'm ovulating. But I'm only on cycle day 9 :/ So I don't even know if it's possible to ovulate that early.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@RosyPosy5 Welcome to the group! I'm so glad you joined us. I added you to TBA for now, but I'll update if you have a specific testing date. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


@Fallen8905, @stephj25, @gabbygabz Dates updated. Good luck ladies! :flower:

@Fallen8905 I'd say you have a chance especially if you had good cm to keep it there longer. Sometimes it can stick around a while. Honestly it is so much earlier than your last cycle, I would keep an eye out for temps to go higher after this. Sometimes you can get positive opks when gearing up to ovulate, but it doesn't happen. I would keep testing around time of last cycle's ovulation if temps do not elevate. Good luck! :thumbup:

@OurLilFlu Fingers crossed! :flower:

@newbie2013 Thanks for all of your support as well. :winkwink:

@Kwaggy Your temp is still really high above coverline and she is not here yet! Fingers crossed she gets lost. :hugs:

@kiki13 That's such great news about cm. I'd say you will be covered since you are seeing the ewcm now. Fingers crossed! :flower:

@pennymarie I always want to poas as well, but I keep myself from it. I've noticed that my temperature starts to fall on 13 dpo, so I tell myself if on 13 dpo my temperature is just as high or higher then I will test. My temp was down on 13 dpo so I didn't test, although I wanted to so badly. It wasn't that I wanted to test so badly, it was that I wanted my temp to still be up and it to be a BFP. Suggestions for getting some peace of mind and for dh to know you will try not to stress yourself as much: Can you give yourself a dpo that you will commit to waiting to test until unless you have intense symptoms? Do you think it could help to temp all through the cycle and then stop after ovulation is confirmed so you don't have to see the temperature fluctuations? I know it's so hard. :hugs:

@AllStar I think your temps are looking good. The pain on 7dpo was followed by two higher temps! I'm so hopeful for you! Fingers crossed! :happydance:

@J_Lynn Ovulation might be early in cycle if you have shorter cycles. Bd just in case. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks! We'll see what the temp does but AF seems to be on her way out, just spotting today after only 2 days of light pinky-red flow... Who knows, I know it's only a flicker of hope but still...


----------



## pennymarie

Hopeful2014 said:


> @RosyPosy5 Welcome to the group! I'm so glad you joined us. I added you to TBA for now, but I'll update if you have a specific testing date. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:
> 
> 
> @Fallen8905, @stephj25, @gabbygabz Dates updated. Good luck ladies! :flower:
> 
> @Fallen8905 I'd say you have a chance especially if you had good cm to keep it there longer. Sometimes it can stick around a while. Honestly it is so much earlier than your last cycle, I would keep an eye out for temps to go higher after this. Sometimes you can get positive opks when gearing up to ovulate, but it doesn't happen. I would keep testing around time of last cycle's ovulation if temps do not elevate. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> @OurLilFlu Fingers crossed! :flower:
> 
> @newbie2013 Thanks for all of your support as well. :winkwink:
> 
> @Kwaggy Your temp is still really high above coverline and she is not here yet! Fingers crossed she gets lost. :hugs:
> 
> @kiki13 That's such great news about cm. I'd say you will be covered since you are seeing the ewcm now. Fingers crossed! :flower:
> 
> @pennymarie I always want to poas as well, but I keep myself from it. I've noticed that my temperature starts to fall on 13 dpo, so I tell myself if on 13 dpo my temperature is just as high or higher then I will test. My temp was down on 13 dpo so I didn't test, although I wanted to so badly. It wasn't that I wanted to test so badly, it was that I wanted my temp to still be up and it to be a BFP. Suggestions for getting some peace of mind and for dh to know you will try not to stress yourself as much: Can you give yourself a dpo that you will commit to waiting to test until unless you have intense symptoms? Do you think it could help to temp all through the cycle and then stop after ovulation is confirmed so you don't have to see the temperature fluctuations? I know it's so hard. :hugs:
> 
> @AllStar I think your temps are looking good. The pain on 7dpo was followed by two higher temps! I'm so hopeful for you! Fingers crossed! :happydance:
> 
> @J_Lynn Ovulation might be early in cycle if you have shorter cycles. Bd just in case. Good luck! :flower:

So this is not entirely related, but husband discussed a seperation with me tonight. Then said he was staying with friends, and left. It came out of left field. Even though we've been through so much, and he has supported me through all of this, and he was as devasted as I was. I don't know. I really don't know who else to talk to about this. All my in life friends and family just don't know what to say. And they have been standoff-ish since my miscarriage because they don't know what to say. I'm falling to pieces now


----------



## RaeChay

pennymarie said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> @RosyPosy5 Welcome to the group! I'm so glad you joined us. I added you to TBA for now, but I'll update if you have a specific testing date. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:
> 
> 
> @Fallen8905, @stephj25, @gabbygabz Dates updated. Good luck ladies! :flower:
> 
> @Fallen8905 I'd say you have a chance especially if you had good cm to keep it there longer. Sometimes it can stick around a while. Honestly it is so much earlier than your last cycle, I would keep an eye out for temps to go higher after this. Sometimes you can get positive opks when gearing up to ovulate, but it doesn't happen. I would keep testing around time of last cycle's ovulation if temps do not elevate. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> @OurLilFlu Fingers crossed! :flower:
> 
> @newbie2013 Thanks for all of your support as well. :winkwink:
> 
> @Kwaggy Your temp is still really high above coverline and she is not here yet! Fingers crossed she gets lost. :hugs:
> 
> @kiki13 That's such great news about cm. I'd say you will be covered since you are seeing the ewcm now. Fingers crossed! :flower:
> 
> @pennymarie I always want to poas as well, but I keep myself from it. I've noticed that my temperature starts to fall on 13 dpo, so I tell myself if on 13 dpo my temperature is just as high or higher then I will test. My temp was down on 13 dpo so I didn't test, although I wanted to so badly. It wasn't that I wanted to test so badly, it was that I wanted my temp to still be up and it to be a BFP. Suggestions for getting some peace of mind and for dh to know you will try not to stress yourself as much: Can you give yourself a dpo that you will commit to waiting to test until unless you have intense symptoms? Do you think it could help to temp all through the cycle and then stop after ovulation is confirmed so you don't have to see the temperature fluctuations? I know it's so hard. :hugs:
> 
> @AllStar I think your temps are looking good. The pain on 7dpo was followed by two higher temps! I'm so hopeful for you! Fingers crossed! :happydance:
> 
> @J_Lynn Ovulation might be early in cycle if you have shorter cycles. Bd just in case. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> So this is not entirely related, but husband discussed a seperation with me tonight. Then said he was staying with friends, and left. It came out of left field. Even though we've been through so much, and he has supported me through all of this, and he was as devasted as I was. I don't know. I really don't know who else to talk to about this. All my in life friends and family just don't know what to say. And they have been standoff-ish since my miscarriage because they don't know what to say. I'm falling to pieces nowClick to expand...

Oh penny. I don't have any appropriate words. Get your finances in order- I know that sounds insensitive and cold, but it is something you may be grateful for at some point. I am so sorry you are going through this. Much love to you.


----------



## pennymarie

Its not insensitive. Its practical. I respect practical. I just happened a couple hours ago. It went from discussing if we would try this month because he has been so busy with work, then his story wasn't matching up about when he was out of town for work. Like he worked all last week, he came back home Wednesday for a bit. But he said something about only working 5 days, and I asked where the heck was he then....I don't know. Then it just got crazy from there and he just left. I think I just feel worse cause there was no resolution. 

My limited insurance is through his work. 
I'm not working right now because I'm finishing up school. 
I'm just overwhelmed. I don't even know where to start being upset. 
I feel betrayed. After everything this? Is he just upset? Is this actually happening?


----------



## kiki13

I'm so sorry penny :(

*hugs* :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pennymarie :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this. It's hard to know what is going on with him. It is clear he is being dishonest with you, but I'm not sure to what extent. I don't want to assume the worst so perhaps he is really struggling with this process and was staying away because of it. If so, I hope a night away helps him come to his senses and realize he shouldn't leave you alone to deal with it. 

It seems that he has been making excuses to you about why he wants to pause this. Either he is truly worried about ttc for fertility reasons that you both know or reasons just he has _or_ he is not sure about continuing it right now. TTC is so difficult, so time consuming, and so heart breaking when it doesn't work out. Sadly it adds extra stress to relationships. 

I truly hope it works out for the best. Remember you are a special person and you can still achieve all your dreams, school related and baby related. We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## pennymarie

You all are amazing people. Thank you. I agree with you Hopeful. Its the whole not knowing part. We are usually brutally honest with each other, so like I said, I feel betrayed and overwhelmed with heartbreaks

Regardless of what happens I'll still be following you guys and charting to understand my body better.


----------



## AllStar

So sorry Pennymarie. Haven't really got any advice but sending lots of hugs. X


----------



## lesh07

Ruskiegirl said:


> Don't make it official just yet I am going to pick up a frer for in the morning :thumbup:
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0463_zps9da9f7ad.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0464_zpsea472f43.jpg

I see a line. Congrats hunni. So happy for you. xxx


----------



## newbie2013

Oh penny! Thinking of you and sending you a big :hug:

I hope you get things sorted out.


----------



## AllStar

My temp was 37.11 this morning!!! That's not normal is it? There wasn't any reasons for me being hotter than usual?l


----------



## lesh07

Well we have had the whole family being sick in the past 36 hours so there was no dtd last night but I am feeling better this morning so hoping by tonight I will be back on track. x


----------



## Fallen8905

I had a positive opk last night and just wondering if this is still a positive
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopeful2014

AllStar said:


> My temp was 37.11 this morning!!! That's not normal is it? There wasn't any reasons for me being hotter than usual?l

I thought it was great that 8-9 dpo was higher than the 7 dpo day with pain, but this furthers my hope and excitement for you! I can't say for sure but it looks hopeful for you especially if there was nothing to cause a high temp like that. How are you feeling? Any signs/symptoms? Fingers crossed! :flower:


----------



## PrettyPixie

can i please join this thread...? TTC for 6months now and just feeling like i need some encouragement. :cry:


----------



## AllStar

Hopeful2014 said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> My temp was 37.11 this morning!!! That's not normal is it? There wasn't any reasons for me being hotter than usual?l
> 
> I thought it was great that 8-9 dpo was higher than the 7 dpo day with pain, but this furthers my hope and excitement for you! I can't say for sure but it looks hopeful for you especially if there was nothing to cause a high temp like that. How are you feeling? Any signs/symptoms? Fingers crossed! :flower:Click to expand...

Aw thank you. You're so lovely. No symptoms really. I feel like I'm peeing a lot but I've been really thirsty the last couple of days so drinking a lot of water so put it down to that?


----------



## Hopeful2014

PrettyPixie said:


> can i please join this thread...? TTC for 6months now and just feeling like i need some encouragement. :cry:

Absolutely! Welcome to our group. I'm so glad you joined us. I understand how tough ttc is as do the other ladies here. I know we can offer you lots of encouragement and comfort if you need it. :hugs:

I've added you to TBA for now, but I will update if you have a specific testing date/date to expect af. Are you temping, charting, using opks, or anything else?


----------



## Hopeful2014

Fallen8905 said:


> I had a positive opk last night and just wondering if this is still a positive

It's pretty dark. Is it lighter or darker than the one from last night? It's hard for me to tell sometimes unless it is obviously lighter or obviously darker. :wacko:


----------



## Fallen8905

It's a little bit lighter


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 15:
Rikkitikki
Kwaggy
mama2connor
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 82.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PrettyPixie

Hi there Hopeful 2014...i am trying the SMEP plan this month. My AF is due on 27th May.
I am currently on Day 16. OV took place on 13 May. I am using OPK's. Sorry still trying to get used to all the terminology..feel so stupid sometimes. I am an older mom (41yrs) and my DH is 37yrs. We did fall pregnant before but i had a stillbirth on 25 Dec 2011. We were devastated and at the time decided that we would not try again...but as time has gone by we have both had a change of heart...want to give it that one last try.


----------



## burgbrandy

@pennymarie - :hug: we are all here for u! Maybe it was just the stress of ttc. Idk. Im sure u will figure everything out! Stay strong!


----------



## AllStar

Just went to bathroom and had blood tinged cm :-( if AF comes tomorrow that's only a 10 day lp, that's not good is it? This will be my shortest cycle for months. :-(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Pennymarie, :hugs: that you are going through this! It's hard to go through all this and men def have a different way of seeing and dealing with ttc. Try to do something nice for yourself today and keep us updated, never think you have to go through this alone! We're all here to listen!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Allstar, with that temp spike unless you feel fevered I'd say it might be implantation, with that chart you're def not out yet!


----------



## Twag

AllStar said:


> Just went to bathroom and had blood tinged cm :-( if AF comes tomorrow that's only a 10 day lp, that's not good is it? This will be my shortest cycle for months. :-(

You temp on your chart today is fantastic so maybe it is IB as you are 10dpo??? FXd :dust:

Pennymarie - I am so sorry to hear what you are going through please stick around and let everyone give you someone to talk too and comfort you :hugs: they are a great bunch


----------



## omgbaby

Pennymarie- so sorry love. I hope he comes around & things get better for you 

I have a question! This morning I woke up at like 6:49 & temped I was half sleep! Lol so I think I saw 97.47 but when I actually woke up & looked at what the last temp was on thermometer it said 97.70

Which should I go with?


----------



## OurLilFlu

If you heard it beep in your slumber go with the last saved temp, there shouldn't be a reason for it to be wrong in my mind


----------



## AllStar

Thanks ladies. Only time will tell I guess. Ttc is so full of questions and constant wondering!


----------



## omgbaby

Okay! Lol all I remember is the beep, putting it back on dresser & rolling over!! Hahahahhaa oops. You should see my chart now though


----------



## burgbrandy

If u are sure of what u saw, record the 97.47. My thermometer is supposed to save the last temp, but doesnt...it always reads 97.70 when i first turn it on, no matter what my last temp was. Experiment...take ur temp now, wait a bit, and turn it on to see if it saves the temp or defaults to 97.70.


----------



## omgbaby

I took it when I woke up at 7 & it was like 98 something & that stayed but it showed that then the 97.70 if I go with 97.70 you can see what it did to my chart (should be in siggy) but if I put in 97.47 it goes up high just not as high


----------



## omgbaby

Also, the temp from cd2 is so high because I wasn't using bbt thermometer!


----------



## burgbrandy

I think id leave the 97.47 and make a note of what happened. Its still early enough that it wont make too much of a difference. U can always discard it later if it doesnt line up with other temps.


----------



## omgbaby

burgbrandy said:


> I think id leave the 97.47 and make a note of what happened. Its still early enough that it wont make too much of a difference. U can always discard it later if it doesnt line up with other temps.

Okay good. Lol as long as its not during the time I'm looking for O I won't stress over it too much


----------



## allforthegirl

pennymarie said:


> So this is not entirely related, but husband discussed a seperation with me tonight. Then said he was staying with friends, and left. It came out of left field. Even though we've been through so much, and he has supported me through all of this, and he was as devasted as I was. I don't know. I really don't know who else to talk to about this. All my in life friends and family just don't know what to say. And they have been standoff-ish since my miscarriage because they don't know what to say. I'm falling to pieces now

This has got to be hard to go through for anyone. I remember having going through much of the same thing with past husband. The dishonesty killed me. It was worse to me then us talking about separation. The only thing is I knew what was going on, the suckiest thing about being very intuitive. He needs to come clean to you, you will feel 80% better just for it, and then at least you can move on in your life no matter with him or without him. All the best my dear. i hope if comes about soon for you!



AllStar said:


> My temp was 37.11 this morning!!! That's not normal is it? There wasn't any reasons for me being hotter than usual?l

If I was you and had temp spike like that at 10DPO I would :test: 

I would test anyways at 10DPO

GL FX :flower:


----------



## MzImpatient

Soooooo I had a chem pg....on to next month ;D


----------



## lesh07

MzImpatient said:


> Soooooo I had a chem pg....on to next month ;D


So sorry to hear this hun. xx


----------



## AllStar

MzImpatient said:


> Soooooo I had a chem pg....on to next month ;D

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

MzImpatient said:


> Soooooo I had a chem pg....on to next month ;D

Wow girl I am sorry, I am glad that you seem so good about it. Very proud of you! At least you know it can happen and that it will happen!! GL to you love!:thumbup:


----------



## AllStar

allforthegirl said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> So this is not entirely related, but husband discussed a seperation with me tonight. Then said he was staying with friends, and left. It came out of left field. Even though we've been through so much, and he has supported me through all of this, and he was as devasted as I was. I don't know. I really don't know who else to talk to about this. All my in life friends and family just don't know what to say. And they have been standoff-ish since my miscarriage because they don't know what to say. I'm falling to pieces now
> 
> This has got to be hard to go through for anyone. I remember having going through much of the same thing with past husband. The dishonesty killed me. It was worse to me then us talking about separation. The only thing is I knew what was going on, the suckiest thing about being very intuitive. He needs to come clean to you, you will feel 80% better just for it, and then at least you can move on in your life no matter with him or without him. All the best my dear. i hope if comes about soon for you!
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> My temp was 37.11 this morning!!! That's not normal is it? There wasn't any reasons for me being hotter than usual?lClick to expand...
> 
> If I was you and had temp spike like that at 10DPO I would :test:
> 
> I would test anyways at 10DPO
> 
> GL FX :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, I have thought about testing but then I temember how horrible a bfn is and I'm also worried about getting a bfp and it being a chemical as its still early?


----------



## allforthegirl

AllStar said:


> Thanks, I have thought about testing but then I temember how horrible a bfn is and I'm also worried about getting a bfp and it being a chemical as its still early?

You do what makes you feel right!! Can't wait to find out!! :winkwink:


----------



## newbie2013

Mzimpatient - so sorry to hear that!! Good to see you're staying positive and moving on to the next cycle - must be hard! Big :hugs: to you.


----------



## melann13

Allstar, I know you said that your increase in urination is because you've been thirsty, but for me that's a preg sx! I've been drinking SOOO much water!
Pennymarie, so sorry to hear this. I hope it's just him being scared of TTC and dealing with it poorly. Praying you get answers soon.

AFM Got a cold from a friend and can't take Dayquil... :wacko: 
Breasts were incredibly painful yesterday, so I wore a light nursing type bra all day. Today they feel better, so I put on a reg bra and now I fear I have the dreaded muffin top on my bra. Dang these things are getting big fast! Only mild nausea now and then, definitely hungry more frequently- it's 11:30 and I just finished my lunch :toothpick:. Fatigue and headaches, and increase in CM, which had my running to the bathroom the other day terrified of seeing red, but nope, apparently just a lot going on down there! :haha:
Also constipated and entertaining dreams. Last night I dreamed I was on "Gray's Anatomy" and the other night I was flying like an eagle chasing raccoons in a park.:sleep:

Congrats to the new BFPs!:happydance:


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi ladies! I'm on cycle day 7 and it should be af's last day! I am so ready to get to the fun bding part :happydance: I am temping and will start OPKS tomorrow or the next. It's odd how it felt like time was going by so quickly before we were ttc now the days drag by! 

Also I have heard that doing the deed everyday is bad for sperm count, does anyone know if that is true or not? Thus far ttc usually doesn't take us long or much effort but after my recent miscarriage we want to make sure we are doing our best effort! 

Wishing everyone baby and sticky bean dust!!!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Oh the joys of pregnancy melann! Lol!

Took and opk this morning. Big surprise, negative. Lol! Still have awhile before o! Last dose of clomid today and 3 more days of black cohosh, and then lots of BD!


----------



## burgbrandy

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies! I'm on cycle day 7 and it should be af's last day! I am so ready to get to the fun bding part :happydance: I am temping and will start OPKS tomorrow or the next. It's odd how it felt like time was going by so quickly before we were ttc now the days drag by!
> 
> Also I have heard that doing the deed everyday is bad for sperm count, does anyone know if that is true or not? Thus far ttc usually doesn't take us long or much effort but after my recent miscarriage we want to make sure we are doing our best effort!
> 
> Wishing everyone baby and sticky bean dust!!!!

Every day is fine, as long as he has no known issues. Some models of natural family planning recommend every day for 3 days before o until the day after o.

Also, the way a men's body works is this: if u are having sex everyday, the mans body will notice the need for more sperm and will start producing more. If u are having sex every couple days, his body will think he doesn't need as much and produce less sperm.

That's why we usually start about a week before o and BD every day. But in a healthy man, sperm is produced every 24 hours, so its fine.


----------



## Dannixo

MzImpatient said:


> Soooooo I had a chem pg....on to next month ;D

I am so sorry! Prayers are with you!


----------



## melann13

burgbrandy said:


> MamaPeaches said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm on cycle day 7 and it should be af's last day! I am so ready to get to the fun bding part :happydance: I am temping and will start OPKS tomorrow or the next. It's odd how it felt like time was going by so quickly before we were ttc now the days drag by!
> 
> Also I have heard that doing the deed everyday is bad for sperm count, does anyone know if that is true or not? Thus far ttc usually doesn't take us long or much effort but after my recent miscarriage we want to make sure we are doing our best effort!
> 
> Wishing everyone baby and sticky bean dust!!!!
> 
> Every day is fine, as long as he has no known issues. Some models of natural family planning recommend every day for 3 days before o until the day after o.
> 
> Also, the way a men's body works is this: if u are having sex everyday, the mans body will notice the need for more sperm and will start producing more. If u are having sex every couple days, his body will think he doesn't need as much and produce less sperm.
> 
> That's why we usually start about a week before o and BD every day. But in a healthy man, sperm is produced every 24 hours, so its fine.Click to expand...

We had been going back and forth betweem ED and EOD. This last month with our BFP we did BD 5 days in a row up to and including O day.
Burgbrandy, when I read "If u are having sex every couple days" I could've sworn it said "every couple hours" and I was like "holy crap! who are these people? Don't they have jobs?" :haha"


----------



## burgbrandy

Ha ha!!! I definitely couldn't handle every couple hours! Considering hubby works 10 hours and sleeps for 8 hours, we are lucky to get in once a day! When we started ttc, right after our wedding, we went the first 7 cycles bding every single day...for 7 straight months! Now we are tired and do every other day most of the month, but every day the whole week of o.


----------



## omgbaby

Lol melann I just laughed so hard at the dreams your having!!! Lmao


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone else get really weepy at O? I am just a wreck today!!


----------



## melann13

Well if my crazy preg dreams can make anybody's day, I'll give you another.

This was a few nights ago:
I was driving down the road and saw a baby opossum. I called the humane society and told them someone should pick it up because it was tiny and alone. Later I went to the DOT (dept. of transportation) to see how it was doing (I have no idea how it ended up there). They said "Oh, it's fine, just waiting to go back out with the rest of the items." I said what do you mean? They pointed me to a wall of tiny (8" wide) shelves each with a different item that had been picked up off the road and needed to be returned. One shelf had a street cone, one had rope, one had my opossum and one had a kitten. All just sitting politely on their individual shelves (not in carriers or anything) waiting to be returned to where they had been found.

I've also had a couple more heinous dreams involving murder etc. We won't bother with those...


----------



## nikkilucky77

pennymarie said:


> Its not insensitive. Its practical. I respect practical. I just happened a couple hours ago. It went from discussing if we would try this month because he has been so busy with work, then his story wasn't matching up about when he was out of town for work. Like he worked all last week, he came back home Wednesday for a bit. But he said something about only working 5 days, and I asked where the heck was he then....I don't know. Then it just got crazy from there and he just left. I think I just feel worse cause there was no resolution.
> 
> My limited insurance is through his work.
> I'm not working right now because I'm finishing up school.
> I'm just overwhelmed. I don't even know where to start being upset.
> I feel betrayed. After everything this? Is he just upset? Is this actually happening?

I'm so sorry Penny :hugs:...I hope he was just out of it at the moment and maybe he wasn't thinking clearly?


----------



## nikkilucky77

melann13 said:


> Well if my crazy preg dreams can make anybody's day, I'll give you another.
> 
> This was a few nights ago:
> I was driving down the road and saw a baby opossum. I called the humane society and told them someone should pick it up because it was tiny and alone. Later I went to the DOT (dept. of transportation) to see how it was doing (I have no idea how it ended up there). They said "Oh, it's fine, just waiting to go back out with the rest of the items." I said what do you mean? They pointed me to a wall of tiny (8" wide) shelves each with a different item that had been picked up off the road and needed to be returned. One shelf had a street cone, one had rope, one had my opossum and one had a kitten. All just sitting politely on their individual shelves (not in carriers or anything) waiting to be returned to where they had been found.
> 
> I've also had a couple more heinous dreams involving murder etc. We won't bother with those...

Lol...so if being pregnant means even more vivid dreams I don't know what I am going to do! I literally have crazy crazy dreams already. I tell DH and he looks at me like seriously what goes on in your head! 


On another note I have some cramping today and I am 8dpo even though FF says I am 9dpo. I am crossing my fingers so hard they will fall off :). I am hoping it will be good news next week. I know it is just too early for AF so that is what I am holding on to.


----------



## nikkilucky77

allforthegirl said:


> Anyone else get really weepy at O? I am just a wreck today!!

I feel that I do from O to AF ;)...I could cry at the drop of a hat! Lol


----------



## Mme2kdee

melann13 said:


> Well if my crazy preg dreams can make anybody's day, I'll give you another.
> 
> This was a few nights ago:
> I was driving down the road and saw a baby opossum. I called the humane society and told them someone should pick it up because it was tiny and alone. Later I went to the DOT (dept. of transportation) to see how it was doing (I have no idea how it ended up there). They said "Oh, it's fine, just waiting to go back out with the rest of the items." I said what do you mean? They pointed me to a wall of tiny (8" wide) shelves each with a different item that had been picked up off the road and needed to be returned. One shelf had a street cone, one had rope, one had my opossum and one had a kitten. All just sitting politely on their individual shelves (not in carriers or anything) waiting to be returned to where they had been found.
> 
> I've also had a couple more heinous dreams involving murder etc. We won't bother with those...

LOL that is great!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

MzImpatient said:


> Soooooo I had a chem pg....on to next month ;D

I am so so sorry to hear this!!!! Praying for next month!


----------



## Mme2kdee

my update: I saw the doctor today about my irregular cycles....she said since I am currently on CD21, feel nauseous, had 4 days of light spotting (not enough for liner) that she is doing blood pregnancy test and I should know by tomorrow....she said if I am not pregnant currently (which I don't think I am) that I will be put on birth control for 1-2 months to regulate then we can continue to try. At first she thought I may have a cyst but checked and I don't. I am not looking forward to going on BC again :(


----------



## Mme2kdee

Mme2kdee said:


> my update: I saw the doctor today about my irregular cycles....she said since I am currently on CD21, feel nauseous, had 4 days of light spotting (not enough for liner) that she is doing blood pregnancy test and I should know by tomorrow....she said if I am not pregnant currently (which I don't think I am) that I will be put on birth control for 1-2 months to regulate then we can continue to try. At first she thought I may have a cyst but checked and I don't. I am not looking forward to going on BC again :(

sorry for all of the spam...forgot to add I noticed ewcm the 2nd to last day of my period but didn't think to check for opk and only been using opks this month since CD13 - all negative


----------



## omgbaby

melann13 said:


> Well if my crazy preg dreams can make anybody's day, I'll give you another.
> 
> This was a few nights ago:
> I was driving down the road and saw a baby opossum. I called the humane society and told them someone should pick it up because it was tiny and alone. Later I went to the DOT (dept. of transportation) to see how it was doing (I have no idea how it ended up there). They said "Oh, it's fine, just waiting to go back out with the rest of the items." I said what do you mean? They pointed me to a wall of tiny (8" wide) shelves each with a different item that had been picked up off the road and needed to be returned. One shelf had a street cone, one had rope, one had my opossum and one had a kitten. All just sitting politely on their individual shelves (not in carriers or anything) waiting to be returned to where they had been found.
> 
> I've also had a couple more heinous dreams involving murder etc. We won't bother with those...

Lmao!! Omg!! That just made my day! You should make a pregnancy dream journal!! Lol


----------



## omgbaby

Is it normal to get pinching in uterus. I'm on cd4 & felt it as I walked back to my chair & sat down only lasted a few seconds.


----------



## littlesteph

might be a bit tmi but sometimes i check my cervix, and after i checked it earlier i started to bleed only enough for a liner though and the bleeding has stopped now, AF is not due till friday it is possible that i just scratched it and thats why it bleed or could it be something else?


----------



## pennymarie

burgbrandy said:


> @pennymarie - :hug: we are all here for u! Maybe it was just the stress of ttc. Idk. Im sure u will figure everything out! Stay strong!




OurLilFlu said:


> Pennymarie, :hugs: that you are going through this! It's hard to go through all this and men def have a different way of seeing and dealing with ttc. Try to do something nice for yourself today and keep us updated, never think you have to go through this alone! We're all here to listen!




Twag said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> Just went to bathroom and had blood tinged cm :-( if AF comes tomorrow that's only a 10 day lp, that's not good is it? This will be my shortest cycle for months. :-(
> 
> You temp on your chart today is fantastic so maybe it is IB as you are 10dpo??? FXd :dust:
> 
> Pennymarie - I am so sorry to hear what you are going through please stick around and let everyone give you someone to talk too and comfort you :hugs: they are a great bunchClick to expand...

Thank you all. He came by today with some flowers and we talked a bit more. He said he is a bit tired of talking and talking and just wanted to spend "normal" time together. But from what I gather he is thinking of a career change. He turned 30 this past October, and he realized mechanic work isn't what he wants to do for the rest of his life (also because most cars are becoming computerized, mechanics are losing jobs). So he said maybe now isn't the best time. And he knows that is what I'm mainly concerned with since I'm a semester away from graduating. But that is all we discussed and tried enjoying ourselves before he had to go again. 

I guess all I can say is remember to do the normal life things too. Most of us do, but I guess beyond school, this was consuming my life. 

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## pennymarie

allforthegirl said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> So this is not entirely related, but husband discussed a seperation with me tonight. Then said he was staying with friends, and left. It came out of left field. Even though we've been through so much, and he has supported me through all of this, and he was as devasted as I was. I don't know. I really don't know who else to talk to about this. All my in life friends and family just don't know what to say. And they have been standoff-ish since my miscarriage because they don't know what to say. I'm falling to pieces now
> 
> This has got to be hard to go through for anyone. I remember having going through much of the same thing with past husband. The dishonesty killed me. It was worse to me then us talking about separation. The only thing is I knew what was going on, the suckiest thing about being very intuitive. He needs to come clean to you, you will feel 80% better just for it, and then at least you can move on in your life no matter with him or without him. All the best my dear. i hope if comes about soon for you!
> 
> 
> 
> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> My temp was 37.11 this morning!!! That's not normal is it? There wasn't any reasons for me being hotter than usual?lClick to expand...
> 
> If I was you and had temp spike like that at 10DPO I would :test:
> 
> I would test anyways at 10DPO
> 
> GL FX :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you for your imput. I felt so selfish for thinking about still starting a family. If we weren't concerned about this, then I would be worrying about the normal things, but all I thought about is the fact we wouldn't be TTC now. But even if the worse comes about, it doesn't mean April was my last chance. I need to remember that. I love my husband dearly though. The point of starting a family was because I wanted to share that with him. Ack.
But honesty is good.


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's a good point about this is not your last chance and how much you live him and wanting to have a family together is key. I understand your feeling of selfishness because I just recently graduated and even thiugh i only have a casual nursing position ( as opposed to a permanent/ full time) want everything now as well. House and baby are simultaneously at the top of the list. 
My oh is going to start school in an apprenticeship in aug and thinks its not the right time but I have a hard time understanding it since his schooling is only 8 weeks at a time and during which he receives unemployment. It's hard to see the other side and be ok with waiting.
I'm glad you guys have aired out some concerns and feelings even if it wasn't what you wanted to hear. But this is exactly what a relationship is and it's hard to see that sometimes. Stay strong and just think of how much closer you guys will become by communicating more and indulging in the 'normal' :hugs:


----------



## pennymarie

This whole relationship has been a lesson in trust. Sometimes I thought I trusted people, I thought I knew what that meant. And last year I learned that it is completely letting go, just blindly having faith, based on small insignificant facts, and pulling through somehow. It was the hardest and still is the hardest thing to do for me. I understand where he is coming from, and where the fears are, but if I try and force the issue he pulls back more. Fortunately or unfortunately he's one of those "problem with authority" type, and if anyone even hints at telling him what to do, then he does the opposite. Sigh.


----------



## AllStar

I think I'm getting the flu or something :-( which would maybe explain the high temp? My throat is so sore, I have the worst headache and my neck and back are so achey I'm not comfortable however I'm sitting/lying. It all just came on all of a sudden. Also had a tiny bit more bloody cm so don't think it's looking too good. Still not taking any meds 'just in case' though.


----------



## burgbrandy

AllStar said:


> I think I'm getting the flu or something :-( which would maybe explain the high temp? My throat is so sore, I have the worst headache and my neck and back are so achey I'm not comfortable however I'm sitting/lying. It all just came on all of a sudden. Also had a tiny bit more bloody cm so don't think it's looking too good. Still not taking any meds 'just in case' though.

 Most of those are pregnancy signs! And maybe the spotting is from implantation! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## OurLilFlu

@ penny trust is definitely the hardest thing to give, earn and share. Before my oh, I was in a relationship of lies and cheating. It's really hard to recover from that and even harder to let that trust grow again with someone else. But when you have those 'aha' moments where you feel like you've really let go and let someone in even more its def rewarding. It's really tough not to push the issue until you get an answer or the answer you want, which isn't fair to him. Try to take a step back and start the conversation a different way next time and just give it a bit of time


----------



## pennymarie

I agree. That sounds like it could be either one. If you are feeling those symptoms maybe test now. Just in case


----------



## pennymarie

OurLilFlu said:


> @ penny trust is definitely the hardest thing to give, earn and share. Before my oh, I was in a relationship of lies and cheating. It's really hard to recover from that and even harder to let that trust grow again with someone else. But when you have those 'aha' moments where you feel like you've really let go and let someone in even more its def rewarding. It's really tough not to push the issue until you get an answer or the answer you want, which isn't fair to him. Try to take a step back and start the conversation a different way next time and just give it a bit of time

Yea, I'm not even going to bring it up. For now. And look at my pretty flowers :flower:


----------



## AllStar

Thanks ladies, I love your PMA and really appreciate it but I really think I'm just ill. Took my temp before getting into bed and its 37.52! Definitely got a fever and feel so ill with it. Getting cramps now too so looks like I'll be battling flu and AF tomorrow :-(


----------



## Kwaggy

Pic is kind of blurry, but I think I see a super faint line.
 



Attached Files:







yrdrt.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well I think my tests were faulty , Starting to feel like AF is coming and the line hasn't gotten darker it was actually lighter this morning . If she comes I am done TTC throwing in the towel and enjoying what I have


----------



## MamaPeaches

Kwaggy said:


> Pic is kind of blurry, but I think I see a super faint line.

I see it! That looks like a BFP to me!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Kwaggy said:


> Pic is kind of blurry, but I think I see a super faint line.

THAT is not faint :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## J_Lynn

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well I think my tests were faulty , Starting to feel like AF is coming and the line hasn't gotten darker it was actually lighter this morning . If she comes I am done TTC throwing in the towel and enjoying what I have

You're in the wrong forum to give up!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

@Kwaggy!! That's no faint line that's a :bfp: !!!

@Ruskiegirl Aw, let's hope she stays far away!! GL!


----------



## J_Lynn

Kwaggy said:


> Pic is kind of blurry, but I think I see a super faint line.

That gives me all sorts of new hope for starting femara next month!


----------



## pennymarie

J_Lynn said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well I think my tests were faulty , Starting to feel like AF is coming and the line hasn't gotten darker it was actually lighter this morning . If she comes I am done TTC throwing in the towel and enjoying what I have
> 
> You're in the wrong forum to give up!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

I know that its your decision. And you've probably been through all sorts of hells, but a line is a line. At worst its a chemical, not a false positive. Didn't you use multiple tests? And if you wanted, you could go in to the ER and say you're "spotting" and you tested positive and they have to give you a blood test right there. With results


----------



## Ruskiegirl

pennymarie said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well I think my tests were faulty , Starting to feel like AF is coming and the line hasn't gotten darker it was actually lighter this morning . If she comes I am done TTC throwing in the towel and enjoying what I have
> 
> You're in the wrong forum to give up!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that its your decision. And you've probably been through all sorts of hells, but a line is a line. At worst its a chemical, not a false positive. Didn't you use multiple tests? And if you wanted, you could go in to the ER and say you're "spotting" and you tested positive and they have to give you a blood test right there. With resultsClick to expand...

going to er costs me more then 1000 bucks each time even with insurance . And after trying for 13 years any chemical is devastating to me. If i get another faint line i will ask my doc for a beta


----------



## clairebear0

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well I think my tests were faulty , Starting to feel like AF is coming and the line hasn't gotten darker it was actually lighter this morning . If she comes I am done TTC throwing in the towel and enjoying what I have

Oh my goodness, I am sorry you are going through that stress!!! Hang in there for a few more days!


----------



## Rikkitikki

Darn I'm out this month again :(
:bfn: and just got a call from my doctor, cd21 blood test was .27 on the progesterone, no ovulation again. Last round if Clomid and this is as far as she goes for infertility treatment, so I've officially been referred to a fertility clinic. Best of luck to the rest of you this month! :hugs: go :bfp:s!


----------



## allforthegirl

Rikkitikki said:


> Darn I'm out this month again :(
> :bfn: and just got a call from my doctor, cd21 blood test was .27 on the progesterone, no ovulation again. Last round if Clomid and this is as far as she goes for infertility treatment, so I've officially been referred to a fertility clinic. Best of luck to the rest of you this month! :hugs: go :bfp:s!

Sorry to hear this!! :hugs: Let's hope the FC can help you out more!! :flower:


----------



## J_Lynn

This is the 2nd night of fertile type CM so maybe the cocktail of pills my dr has me on to try and get me to produce cm is working. Lets hope so.


----------



## pennymarie

Ruskiegirl said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well I think my tests were faulty , Starting to feel like AF is coming and the line hasn't gotten darker it was actually lighter this morning . If she comes I am done TTC throwing in the towel and enjoying what I have
> 
> You're in the wrong forum to give up!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that its your decision. And you've probably been through all sorts of hells, but a line is a line. At worst its a chemical, not a false positive. Didn't you use multiple tests? And if you wanted, you could go in to the ER and say you're "spotting" and you tested positive and they have to give you a blood test right there. With resultsClick to expand...
> 
> going to er costs me more then 1000 bucks each time even with insurance . And after trying for 13 years any chemical is devastating to me. If i get another faint line i will ask my doc for a betaClick to expand...

Yikes. Okay, here's hoping to a much darker line.


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ruskiegirl said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well I think my tests were faulty , Starting to feel like AF is coming and the line hasn't gotten darker it was actually lighter this morning . If she comes I am done TTC throwing in the towel and enjoying what I have
> 
> You're in the wrong forum to give up!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that its your decision. And you've probably been through all sorts of hells, but a line is a line. At worst its a chemical, not a false positive. Didn't you use multiple tests? And if you wanted, you could go in to the ER and say you're "spotting" and you tested positive and they have to give you a blood test right there. With resultsClick to expand...
> 
> going to er costs me more then 1000 bucks each time even with insurance . And after trying for 13 years any chemical is devastating to me. If i get another faint line i will ask my doc for a betaClick to expand...

Don't give up. Try another test tomorrow. Ill be praying for you Hun.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

pennymarie said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well I think my tests were faulty , Starting to feel like AF is coming and the line hasn't gotten darker it was actually lighter this morning . If she comes I am done TTC throwing in the towel and enjoying what I have
> 
> You're in the wrong forum to give up!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that its your decision. And you've probably been through all sorts of hells, but a line is a line. At worst its a chemical, not a false positive. Didn't you use multiple tests? And if you wanted, you could go in to the ER and say you're "spotting" and you tested positive and they have to give you a blood test right there. With resultsClick to expand...
> 
> going to er costs me more then 1000 bucks each time even with insurance . And after trying for 13 years any chemical is devastating to me. If i get another faint line i will ask my doc for a betaClick to expand...
> 
> Yikes. Okay, here's hoping to a much darker line.Click to expand...

Thanks hun but I feel out but whos to say mabey today is implantation day also :thumbup: I have been more tired then normal today and really moody so it could be a good sign especially with the temp dip this morning:thumbup:



Mme2kdee said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well I think my tests were faulty , Starting to feel like AF is coming and the line hasn't gotten darker it was actually lighter this morning . If she comes I am done TTC throwing in the towel and enjoying what I have
> 
> You're in the wrong forum to give up!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that its your decision. And you've probably been through all sorts of hells, but a line is a line. At worst its a chemical, not a false positive. Didn't you use multiple tests? And if you wanted, you could go in to the ER and say you're "spotting" and you tested positive and they have to give you a blood test right there. With resultsClick to expand...
> 
> going to er costs me more then 1000 bucks each time even with insurance . And after trying for 13 years any chemical is devastating to me. If i get another faint line i will ask my doc for a betaClick to expand...
> 
> Don't give up. Try another test tomorrow. Ill be praying for you Hun.Click to expand...

I won't give up but I only have 2 years left to try I am 33 and twins run in my family so having twins at 35+ would be really tough for me considering I am hoping to get pregnant this year and go to school in 2015 :thumbup:


----------



## Dannixo

Kwaggy said:


> Pic is kind of blurry, but I think I see a super faint line.

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@PrettyPixie Don't feel stupid; there's so much terminology and strange things to learn. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I really hope that you get a BFP! :hugs:

@AllStar I'm hopeful that it's not af. I'm still crossing my fingers for you that those are signs of pregnancy and not af. :hugs:

@omgbaby & @burgbrandy I noticed my thermometer works like this: turn it on, it displays last temperature recorded (very quickly, unfortunately), then it displays 97.70 (which is supposed to be testing it to mean it's reading accurately), and then a flashing LO, and then it's ready to use. I always record it, well my husband records it on the cell phone, before I shut it off so I don't have to check the quick flash of it when I turn it back on. 

@MzImpatient I'm so sorry to hear that. You're in my thoughts dear. I will feel like such an a** to remove the sign on the front or to add sad emoticons, should I just move you to TBA for now? Please know we are here for you and I'll keep my fingers crossed for June. :hugs:

@Mme2kdee Let us know how it goes tomorrow. :hugs:

@Kwaggy I see a line!! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. Let me know when you want to make it official. :happydance::happydance:

@Ruskiegirl I'm sorry. A lot of women say they feel af-type cramps when pregnant. I really hope it works out for you; I know it must be so difficult. :hugs:

@Rikkitikki I'm sorry. :hugs: Will you stick around with us for June? I'll add you to TBA for now. Fingers crossed for June.


----------



## Mummy to HP

@ruskie I had I faint line and was super moody and felt and still do feel sometimes like af is on the way. It took about a week to get a strong line. I really really hope this works out for you I am thinking of you Xxx


----------



## Rikkitikki

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Rikkitikki I'm sorry. :hugs: Will you stick around with us for June? I'll add you to TBA for now. Fingers crossed for June.

Certainly! I'll give you a definite date once af shows. Thanks!


----------



## Thyite

@ Ruskiegirl I was so sure AF is coming so i bought the biggest box of tampons I could find:haha:

@Kwaggy congrats!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lesh07

Kwaggy said:


> Pic is kind of blurry, but I think I see a super faint line.

I can see a line. Good luck. xx


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Kwaggy!! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Ruskiegirl :hugs: 

AFM - last night I had red spotting just one time when using the bathroom. I put a pad on but I've had nothing since? :shrug: also I managed to find an ic so tested this morning and got a horrible evap! Argh! Feeling slightly better flu-wise today though so just waiting it out to see what happens?


----------



## FrancoRie710

J_Lynn said:


> This is the 2nd night of fertile type CM so maybe the cocktail of pills my dr has me on to try and get me to produce cm is working. Lets hope so.

What are you taking? I've never noticed much ewcm either.


----------



## Thyite

AllStar said:


> Congrats Kwaggy!!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Ruskiegirl :hugs:
> 
> AFM - last night I had red spotting just one time when using the bathroom. I put a pad on but I've had nothing since? :shrug: also I managed to find an ic so tested this morning and got a horrible evap! Argh! Feeling slightly better flu-wise today though so just waiting it out to see what happens?

that could be implatation so it would be too early to see BFP:thumbup:


----------



## Fallen8905

Got a negative opk today so surge has defo ended. Hopefully Friday won't me too late if my oh little soldiers swim fast enough!


----------



## momwithbabies

I'm testing May 31st. May I join you? TTC, on and off, for about 3 years. I'm still waiting for a positive OPK this cycle. I wish it would hurry up because we are going out of town this weekend. At least it's just Saturday and we will be back by Sunday. I just hope we are not too exhausted to BD:) Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies Welcome to the group! Waiting is all we seem to do, right?!? I hope that opk turns positive soon and the hpt turns positive too! Good luck! :flower:

@AllStar I'm waiting with fingers crossed!! :thumbup:

@Fallen8905 Good luck! :flower:


----------



## omgbaby

I'm starting to hate my chart. I know yesterday it went up so high because it was hot as hell in my house but idk.


----------



## Fallen8905

omgbaby said:


> I'm starting to hate my chart. I know yesterday it went up so high because it was hot as hell in my house but idk.

Are all your charts like that? Dodgy temps?


----------



## J_Lynn

FrancoRie710 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> This is the 2nd night of fertile type CM so maybe the cocktail of pills my dr has me on to try and get me to produce cm is working. Lets hope so.
> 
> What are you taking? I've never noticed much ewcm either.Click to expand...

I create no fertile type mucus at all, even though I do ovulate while on the clomid - so my doctor has me taking the extended release vitamin b6, mucinex, and then also has me on a low-dose steroid prescription. But that just started here last week and it has made all the difference in the world! 

Try the time-released b6, I take 500mg a day. It can make your boobs hurt really bad, just as a warning. But it helps. It just didn't help enough for me alone. It has to be time-released, it can't be the regular.

Oh yeah - he usually prescribes an antibiotic to help create fertile type CM - but I am deathly allergic to all antibiotics and the worst reaction being amoxicillin (sp) ... which is the one he prescribes for it lol So he had to put me on the steroid instead.


----------



## omgbaby

Fallen8905 said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to hate my chart. I know yesterday it went up so high because it was hot as hell in my house but idk.
> 
> Are all your charts like that? Dodgy temps?Click to expand...

This is my first month charting.


----------



## Fallen8905

Do you temp orally or the flower way? Also at the same time?


----------



## omgbaby

Fallen8905 said:


> Do you temp orally or the flower way? Also at the same time?

Orally. I'm trying to temp when I wake up at 7 but yesterday I woke at 6:50 & this morning oh woke me at 6. So I took it then


----------



## Fallen8905

Did u use the temp adjuster? When u take it at different times?


----------



## MamaPeaches

Does anyone have any opinions on pre-seed vs egg whites? We are swaying for a boy so I know if we use pre-seed I will have to add a pinch of baking soda to it. AF is finally gone! So I can finally focus on bding and opking! I should O in about a week! I'm so excited I feel just giddy!


----------



## omgbaby

Fallen8905 said:


> Did u use the temp adjuster? When u take it at different times?

How do I do that?


----------



## nikkilucky77

MzImpatient-Sorry to hear that! Next month could be your month :)

RuskieGirl-I have heard it takes awhile for the line to darken up...good luck :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

MamaPeaches said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on pre-seed vs egg whites? We are swaying for a boy so I know if we use pre-seed I will have to add a pinch of baking soda to it. AF is finally gone! So I can finally focus on bding and opking! I should O in about a week! I'm so excited I feel just giddy!

I haven't heard about the baking soda thing!! Interesting! Have fun focusing on bding :)


----------



## Fallen8905

I'm on my phone so can't post the link but maybe someone can post it its the whenmybaby bbt adjuster


----------



## allforthegirl

MamaPeaches said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on pre-seed vs egg whites? We are swaying for a boy so I know if we use pre-seed I will have to add a pinch of baking soda to it. AF is finally gone! So I can finally focus on bding and opking! I should O in about a week! I'm so excited I feel just giddy!

LOL I know what you are feeling. I am sure I O'd last night, so now I am giddy to just get the TWW moving so I can POAS!! :haha::haha:


----------



## burgbrandy

omgbaby said:


> Fallen8905 said:
> 
> 
> Did u use the temp adjuster? When u take it at different times?
> 
> How do I do that?Click to expand...

The basic rule is for every half hour, u adjust by .1. If it was early, u add .1 for each half hour earlier u too it. If later, u subtract .1 for every half hour. But i dont recommend this. Adjusted temps are just not as accurate and are based on a standard when we all know not everyone is the exact same. Id leave the temp with a note for the time. Remember, its an overall pattern u look for, not each dot on the chart.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Pretty sure :witch: is on her way , Cramping awful like i do every time before she comes and my cervix is low firm and opening


----------



## Mummy to HP

Ruskiegirl said:


> Pretty sure :witch: is on her way , Cramping awful like i do every time before she comes and my cervix is low firm and opening

:nope::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Ruskiegirl said:


> Pretty sure :witch: is on her way , Cramping awful like i do every time before she comes and my cervix is low firm and opening

i know that this must be hard on you but you should never look at your cervix for signs of PG!! Try if you can to stay positive!! You will be in my prayers!!


----------



## chulie

Mind if I join????? My other may group is a tad quiet....hahaha....I'm currently on CD7 and plan to ovulate between the 22-25th.......SO EXCITED!!!!

We're currently trying for #2....We have a little girl whose 2...This is going to be our second and last baby!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Welcome! Hopefully we're a bit more chat happy over here!


----------



## chulie

OurLilFlu said:


> Welcome! Hopefully we're a bit more chat happy over here!

Thanks!!! I love talking baby....I don't temp or anything like that but am so fascinated with the whole process I love to hear about it and what people are taking ect ect......

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm only a day behind you, cd 6 but I don't O til flippin June lol long damn cycles


----------



## allforthegirl

chulie said:


> Mind if I join????? My other may group is a tad quiet....hahaha....I'm currently on CD7 and plan to ovulate between the 22-25th.......SO EXCITED!!!!
> 
> We're currently trying for #2....We have a little girl whose 2...This is going to be our second and last baby!

Welcome my dear!! Good to see a familiar name join us!! GL to you this cycle! Sounds like you may O on the full moon. Perfect for making babies!! So make sure you BD on the full moon!!:winkwink:


----------



## Twag

9DPO here trying to keep up the PMA but struggling since the massive temp dip this morning even though I know it is likely because I woke with my mouth open :dohh: but it knocked my PMA :dohh:


----------



## AllStar

Sending lots of hugs Ruskiegirl, I really hope it's just pregnancy related cramps. 

Twag, it doesn't take much to knock my PMA either, even when I know there's a reasonable explanation. Good luck, when you planning testing? 

I'm still cramping and have brown cm-y discharge again (sorry tmi) only when I wipe though. It's exactly like what I had for about 2/3 weeks when I was first pregnant with DD (had to have two early scans because of it) but I don't want to get too hopeful as it could easily be AF making her appearance in a different way this month to throw me off! :shrug:

ETA - should I discard yesterday's temp as I was ill?


----------



## Twag

Being a POAS addict I started testing yesterday so 2 BFN's so far which is fine as at 8 & 9dpo I wasn't expecting anything else tbh :shrug:

FXd this is a good sign for you and not the EVIL :witch: :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AllStar said:


> Sending lots of hugs Ruskiegirl, I really hope it's just pregnancy related cramps.
> 
> Twag, it doesn't take much to knock my PMA either, even when I know there's a reasonable explanation. Good luck, when you planning testing?
> 
> I'm still cramping and have brown cm-y discharge again (sorry tmi) only when I wipe though. It's exactly like what I had for about 2/3 weeks when I was first pregnant with DD (had to have two early scans because of it) but I don't want to get too hopeful as it could easily be AF making her appearance in a different way this month to throw me off! :shrug:
> 
> ETA - should I discard yesterday's temp as I was ill?

I wouldn't especially with some spotting it could be implantation bleeding and the rise could be related to that too just mark illness on your chart:hugs:


----------



## melann13

MamaPeaches said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on pre-seed vs egg whites? We are swaying for a boy so I know if we use pre-seed I will have to add a pinch of baking soda to it. AF is finally gone! So I can finally focus on bding and opking! I should O in about a week! I'm so excited I feel just giddy!

I have heard of people getting some weird issues with the egg whites, infection and such. I used pre-seed occasionally the last couple months. I actually had my OB use it for my annual exam this month since it was right before O day, and what do you know? :bfp: for me...
It's a bit pricey, and definitely not like a regular lubricant. It dries pretty quickly if used externally (TMI-like on DH), I used the applicators a couple times. I make my own EWCM, so it actually made it a little "too" wet down there... To each their own.


----------



## melann13

Twag said:


> 9DPO here trying to keep up the PMA but struggling since the massive temp dip this morning even though I know it is likely because I woke with my mouth open :dohh: but it knocked my PMA :dohh:

Temp dips can be good things... I had one 8dpo. :bfp: 11dpo...


----------



## lesh07

Ruskiegirl said:


> Pretty sure :witch: is on her way , Cramping awful like i do every time before she comes and my cervix is low firm and opening

I hope it is just pregnancy cramping hun. Take care and will stay wishful for you. xxx


----------



## chulie

allforthegirl said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Mind if I join????? My other may group is a tad quiet....hahaha....I'm currently on CD7 and plan to ovulate between the 22-25th.......SO EXCITED!!!!
> 
> We're currently trying for #2....We have a little girl whose 2...This is going to be our second and last baby!
> 
> Welcome my dear!! Good to see a familiar name join us!! GL to you this cycle! Sounds like you may O on the full moon. Perfect for making babies!! So make sure you BD on the full moon!!:winkwink:Click to expand...


Hey!!!! Good to see you again! Oh no way??? I will DEFINITELY do some BD on the full moon then!hahahahhaa..

Ourlilflu-Well at least your issue isn't short cycles??? haahahaa....are you just off the pill or that's just the way your body works? Sorry, I don't know everyone backstory yet...hahaha....

Ruskiegirl- I know I'm new but I just wanted to send you all kinds of dust and HOPE it's good cramping and not AF :(


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Temp spike this morning, but another BFN... We'll see what tomorrow brings... A little crampy today...


----------



## River54

Just popping in again, I'm on cd6 with the first round of clomid, so we'll see how that goes.

For those that have their BFP - congrats!!
For those that didn't catch it this time - hope to see that BFP flashing on your next cycle!
Good luck everyone!

Ruskiegirl - I hope your bean is just burrowing in good!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## FrancoRie710

This is a question for those of you who use soft cups. And possibly TMI, although whenever someone warns that on this thread I'm never grossed out so I think you can all handle it!

I usually put a soft cup in after bd and take it out in the morning. It always looks like there is barely anything left in the cup, but I know that dh produces a good amount of the swimmers. Obviously (hopefully) most of it is going in my uterus, but I never seem to see it again as discharge. Where does it go? Does it get absorbed by my body? Do the other soft cup users experience the same thing with barely anything in the cup when you remove it?


----------



## burgbrandy

My assumption is that it goes through ur uterus and into the fallopean tubes and then just keeps going out of the tubes into the abdominal cavity where it is absorbed by the body. I know thats what happens to the dye when u have an hsg done.


----------



## FrancoRie710

burgbrandy said:


> My assumption is that it goes through ur uterus and into the fallopean tubes and then just keeps going out of the tubes into the abdominal cavity where it is absorbed by the body. I know thats what happens to the dye when u have an hsg done.

Oh yeah, good call! I always forget that there's that gap there, in my mind the whole system is a one-way street, closed off to the rest of the body. I obviously do NOT work in the medical profession :)


----------



## Dannixo

This is my first month charting. I ovulated cd 15 and its now cd 20 and ice get to get crosshairs. I ovulate on my own every month so I know that I did. All my temps are high since O day.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Dannixo said:


> This is my first month charting. I ovulated cd 15 and its now cd 20 and ice get to get crosshairs. I ovulate on my own every month so I know that I did. All my temps are high since O day.

I didn't get my crosshairs but I knew I ovulated too so I had to manually put them on (I used opks as my choice). I don't know for sure why I didn't get them without manually doing it.


----------



## allforthegirl

FrancoRie710 said:


> This is a question for those of you who use soft cups. And possibly TMI, although whenever someone warns that on this thread I'm never grossed out so I think you can all handle it!
> 
> I usually put a soft cup in after bd and take it out in the morning. It always looks like there is barely anything left in the cup, but I know that dh produces a good amount of the swimmers. Obviously (hopefully) most of it is going in my uterus, but I never seem to see it again as discharge. Where does it go? Does it get absorbed by my body? Do the other soft cup users experience the same thing with barely anything in the cup when you remove it?

Apparently most of it does get absorbed by the body before even gets to the tubes or even cervix. Watch this and you will have a better idea of what happens. It actually very interesting!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM


----------



## RosyPosy5

Hi everyone,

A lot has been happening in the couple of days since I posted, I hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:

I'm full of worry tonight, my nearly 3 year old DD launched herself into the air landing really hard on my lower back (we were on the bed). All 16 kgs of her :shock:

It really hurt and now I'm panicking that if there was a little baby starting up in there that this would have stopped it all from happening. I'm only 4 or 5 dpo and know I'm being a bit bonkers, but I'm worried...

R xoxo


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Gah my body is so confusing :wacko: I actually had not slept yet earlier this morning but my temp rose ALOT , I have taken my temp many times during the day cause my sleeping schedual shifts from day to night alot . My af cramping has stopped an now its more of a nagging on my right ovary:confused:


----------



## Dannixo

nikkilucky77 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> This is my first month charting. I ovulated cd 15 and its now cd 20 and ice get to get crosshairs. I ovulate on my own every month so I know that I did. All my temps are high since O day.
> 
> I didn't get my crosshairs but I knew I ovulated too so I had to manually put them on (I used opks as my choice). I don't know for sure why I didn't get them without manually doing it.Click to expand...

How do I manually do it?


----------



## allforthegirl

RosyPosy5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> A lot has been happening in the couple of days since I posted, I hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:
> 
> I'm full of worry tonight, my nearly 3 year old DD launched herself into the air landing really hard on my lower back (we were on the bed). All 16 kgs of her :shock:
> 
> It really hurt and now I'm panicking that if there was a little baby starting up in there that this would have stopped it all from happening. I'm only 4 or 5 dpo and know I'm being a bit bonkers, but I'm worried...
> 
> R xoxo

I don't think you should be worried at all!! With my PG with my fourth I had a terrible bicycle accident that landed my pubic bone straight into my handle bars and then me hitting the ground very hard. I was about 14 weeks at that time and I thought that I would lose the baby for sure. I started to contract and bleed, but new there was nothing they could do for me if baby wasn't going to stay. Had an ultrasound when we got home (were away camping) and everything was perfectly normal!! So if I could go through all that and still be PG and deliver a healthy baby I am sure if there is a little one trying to dig in you will be fine!! :hugs:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Under your calendar click more...then you will click on settings and then manual override


----------



## allforthegirl

Ruskiegirl said:


> Gah my body is so confusing :wacko: I actually had not slept yet earlier this morning but my temp rose ALOT , I have taken my temp many times during the day cause my sleeping schedual shifts from day to night alot . My af cramping has stopped an now its more of a nagging on my right ovary:confused:

have you tested recently?


----------



## chulie

Roseyposey when I was 20 weeks pregnant I fell on ice...hard...I was terrified but the dr assured me those babies are SO safe in there. Unless there was serious trauma....your completely safe. So if anything was going on in there, it still is, very safely!!!!

Ya Ruskie did you test with fmu? Recently??


----------



## jadex7

Thank you for this me and my husband watched it and liked it very much.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

allforthegirl said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Gah my body is so confusing :wacko: I actually had not slept yet earlier this morning but my temp rose ALOT , I have taken my temp many times during the day cause my sleeping schedual shifts from day to night alot . My af cramping has stopped an now its more of a nagging on my right ovary:confused:
> 
> have you tested recently?Click to expand...

yep :bfn:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@chulie Welcome to our group! We are definitely chatty here! I added you to TBA for now, but I'll update if/when you have a specific date. Good luck! :flower:

@AllStar I'd keep the temp and make a note so you remember why it might be high. Good luck! :thumbup:

@EAandBA_TTC A temp spike is good. Fingers crossed! :flower:

@Dannixo Charting can be so helpful in making sure everything is working how it is supposed to work. It's great that all of your temps are high since O day. Can you share the chart so I can see why you're not getting crosshairs yet? FF usually takes three days, but it might take longer if it is a slow rise or if you have a temp drop around 2-3 dpo (secondary estrogen surge). Good luck! :flower:

@allforthegirl I watched The Great Sperm Race earlier last month-wow! It is definitely worth watching and shows how daunting of a task it actually is. :wacko:

@jadex7 Search The Great Sperm Race on youtube. There are 5-7 parts that explain the whole process. I can't remember specifically how many parts, but it is so interesting! :thumbup:

@RosyPosy5 I'm sorry. It's probably too soon for implantation at 4-5 dpo so it may not even be trying to implant yet. Feel better. :flower:


----------



## Mme2kdee

Spotting again....I think af will be here tomorrow. Looks like I may be back to birth control to regulate. I just bought a fertility monitor so I may hold off on bc for another month. Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Any of you ladies have cervical pain after O? It isn't super painful, but obviously there. Almost like a sore cervix after some ruff sex..... but it has been almost 10 hrs since the last time. And it was gentle last night, Any ideas?


----------



## allforthegirl

Mme2kdee said:


> Spotting again....I think af will be here tomorrow. Looks like I may be back to birth control to regulate. I just bought a fertility monitor so I may hold off on bc for another month. Good luck to everyone!!!!

You could be having IB if you are sure you O'd!!


----------



## kirstyjane13

I think I may be back to join you. I did amother test this morning and it was negative....so I did another (different brand) with the same urine and still negative. But there was definitely a line the other day ... im so confused, xx


----------



## Dannixo

Hopeful2014 said:


> @chulie Welcome to our group! We are definitely chatty here! I added you to TBA for now, but I'll update if/when you have a specific date. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @AllStar I'd keep the temp and make a note so you remember why it might be high. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> @EAandBA_TTC A temp spike is good. Fingers crossed! :flower:
> 
> @Dannixo Charting can be so helpful in making sure everything is working how it is supposed to work. It's great that all of your temps are high since O day. Can you share the chart so I can see why you're not getting crosshairs yet? FF usually takes three days, but it might take longer if it is a slow rise or if you have a temp drop around 2-3 dpo (secondary estrogen surge). Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @allforthegirl I watched The Great Sperm Race earlier last month-wow! It is definitely worth watching and shows how daunting of a task it actually is. :wacko:
> 
> @jadex7 Search The Great Sperm Race on youtube. There are 5-7 parts that explain the whole process. I can't remember specifically how many parts, but it is so interesting! :thumbup:
> 
> @RosyPosy5 I'm sorry. It's probably too soon for implantation at 4-5 dpo so it may not even be trying to implant yet. Feel better. :flower:

How do I share it?


----------



## Kwaggy

Had blood work done and hcg is 168!! Looks like a real BFP for me :happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

Kwaggy said:


> Had blood work done and hcg is 168!! Looks like a real BFP for me :happydance:

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Kwaggy said:


> Had blood work done and hcg is 168!! Looks like a real BFP for me :happydance:

WOOHOO fantastic numbers sweetie congrats !!!:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Dannixo said:


> How do I share it?

Look under your chart. Click share. Choose the way you want to share. (Chart thumbnail shows the chart as a small picture that we can click to see larger. Simple link shows a link we can click and go to chart.) Copy and paste the code into a post on here or if you want you can add it to your signature so it will show up in all of your posts. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@kirstyjane13 I'm so sorry to hear that. You never know though! It's not over until af shows. :hugs:

@Mme2kdee I'm sorry. Did you get any other advice except being put back on birth control? I'm still hopeful for you. :hugs:

@Kwaggy Congratulations on the great numbers! I've waited to add it until you were ready; just let me know when to add. I'm so happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## Kwaggy

Hopeful2014 said:


> @kirstyjane13 I'm so sorry to hear that. You never know though! It's not over until af shows. :hugs:
> 
> @Mme2kdee I'm sorry. Did you get any other advice except being put back on birth control? I'm still hopeful for you. :hugs:
> 
> @Kwaggy Congratulations on the great numbers! I've waited to add it until you were ready; just let me know when to add. I'm so happy for you. :happydance:

Thank you! Im starting to get excited, but Im more nervous than anything! After almost 3 years of trying I still cant believe its real!! You can add me as a :bfp: :)


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Kwaggy, great numbers! Happy and healthy 9 months x

Sorry Kirtstyjane, hope they were just duff tests :hugs:

My chart isn't looking too good today!

ETA - still the same 'brown blood' this morning, guess AF is just being cruel and dragging it out this cycle?


----------



## lesh07

Kwaggy said:


> Had blood work done and hcg is 168!! Looks like a real BFP for me :happydance:

Congrats hunni. So happy for you. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Well pretty sure I am Ovulating today as a heavier clear discharge (sorry tmi) and dtd last night and will be going again tonight just to be safe. On holiday tomorrow so come on holiday bfp. :)

Good luck ladies on getting your bfp's. xxxx


----------



## mummy2o

Congratulations Kwaggy/

I'm currently waiting to ovulate. It can range between now and wednesday. Don't you love irregular cycles. Temp wise its estimated Monday.


----------



## Twag

Congrats on the BFP Kwaggy H&H 9 months


----------



## Fallen8905

I had a dream last night that my ovaries were really hurting! But now I don't know if they was in real life


----------



## Twag

OK so I need some opinions please - I took my temp this morning at 6 instead of 6.30 like I always do just because I was wide awake so should I adjust my temp??


----------



## Fallen8905

Ohhh look what I found


To dream of your ovaries signify your desire for children or your preoccupation with getting pregnant. Alternatively, the dream symbolizes fruitfulness, growth or new beginnings.


----------



## Fallen8905

Yes u need to adjust ur temp


----------



## Dannixo

Hopeful2014 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> How do I share it?
> 
> Look under your chart. Click share. Choose the way you want to share. (Chart thumbnail shows the chart as a small picture that we can click to see larger. Simple link shows a link we can click and go to chart.) Copy and paste the code into a post on here or if you want you can add it to your signature so it will show up in all of your posts. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Is that for the mobile app because mine doesn't not show those options?


----------



## Twag

I adjusted my temp from my 5.50am one of 36.92 it has changed it to 6.30am 36.99 :thumbup: not a huge difference in the grand scheme of things :shrug:

Dannixo what are you using FF on? Normal web, mobile, app?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Dannixo This works on my iPad so I think it should be the same for a cell as well. Click more under the calendar. It should bring up a long list. Click on Share/Email Chart. Click on Create/Preview Home Page. Then it should have a link that says "Preview your home page:" with a link like https://FertilityFriend.com/home/ . Except with your unique numbers and letters after the last slash. Copy that and post in the message. I hope that works. :flower:

@lesh07 Wonderful! Have a nice time on holiday and good luck on bringing back baby! :happydance:

@mummy2o Doesn't it seem like irregularity is sometimes the most regular thing about it! Good luck! :flower:

@Twag You can adjust it, but I'm not sure you really have to since it wasn't much of a time difference. It would most likely be .10 of a difference based on adjusters. FF generally advises against it and suggests making a note in the chart so you remember why it might stand out later. :flower:

@Fallen8905 I think it's so interesting to look up dream meanings. Sometimes they are so literal but sometimes they definitely make you think about what's going on inside. :flower:


----------



## Twag

Thanks Hopeful - I adjusted it only because I took my temp at 5.50am compared to 6.30am it only changed it from 36.92 to 36.99 so not massive but I have made a note of my actual temp at 5.50am - I think in the grand scheme of my chart it will not make a huge difference :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 17:
deemarie1223
littlesteph
 



Attached Files:







11_justkeepswimming.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 0









5261_566195806738437_139959028_n.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## omgbaby

I now know why I never charted. Its so annoying all these ups & downs. Now I feel like if it keeps up like this I won't know when or if I o.


----------



## Twag

OMGbaby lots of people see at the beginning of the cycle this rocky pattern but it settles down - do you temp at the same time each morning? and do you sleep with your mouth closed? these are important when temping :thumbup: 
Basically it is the overall pattern not individual temps :thumbup:


----------



## omgbaby

Also, congrats on your bfp kwaggy!!

Twag, I'm trying to temp at 7am. Wednesday & Thursday I temped at 6:10 & 6:50. This morning I temped at 6:59 so just took it down as being 7.

As for having mouth open I'm not sure, it has been hot in here lately so fan has been on, not sure if that counts.


----------



## Fallen8905

Being one minute out isnt that bad but if its longer than that you really need to adjust ur temps. Try that with the 6.10 and 6.50 one and your might chart might look a bit better! :)


----------



## burgbrandy

omgbaby said:


> Also, congrats on your bfp kwaggy!!
> 
> Twag, I'm trying to temp at 7am. Wednesday & Thursday I temped at 6:10 & 6:50. This morning I temped at 6:59 so just took it down as being 7.
> 
> As for having mouth open I'm not sure, it has been hot in here lately so fan has been on, not sure if that counts.

I Still say not to adjust the temps. i think ur chart looks fine! Many of charts look jagged like that! Its the overall pattern, not each temp. :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Omgbaby - heres one of my jagged charts...u can still see the temp shift after o! Just be patient. The pattern will be clear later on!
 



Attached Files:







mychart-192575-56433.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chulie

Kwaggy said:


> Had blood work done and hcg is 168!! Looks like a real BFP for me :happydance:

I know I'm new....but CONGRATS!!! Always exciting to hear about BFP!!!!!


----------



## chulie

Hopeful2014 said:


> MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!
> 
> Ladies, Remember
> 1. That it's not over until AF comes
> 2. That many ladies get false negatives
> 3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo
> 4. That we are here for you no matter what
> 
> I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:
> 
> TESTERS:
> May 17:
> deemarie1223
> littlesteph

Omg I love this!!!! Could you be any more inspirational????? Your awesome Hopeful!! You can actually put be down to test on June 10th.......I'll officially be late.....and boy will I need support IF I get a BFP......I have a great way to tell DH on father's day....so I'll have to wait a WHOLE week to tell him and that is JUST not in my nature....but....my plan is..he normally gets a card from me and a card from our daughter....so once he opens his gift and cards...I'm gonna tell him I have one more card from someone special..and it's gonna be a card to him from Baby #2............I've never had an "exciting" tell...even with DD...we just told people....so since this is our last I want to make it memorable.......so ya....I have to try with everything in my power to NOT tell him.....but...I'm trying not to get my hopes up because....chances are slim it'll happen anyways.....there will be more exciting way to tell if it doesn't happen this way..............


----------



## Dannixo

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Dannixo This works on my iPad so I think it should be the same for a cell as well. Click more under the calendar. It should bring up a long list. Click on Share/Email Chart. Click on Create/Preview Home Page. Then it should have a link that says "Preview your home page:" with a link like https://FertilityFriend.com/home/ . Except with your unique numbers and letters after the last slash. Copy that and post in the message. I hope that works. :flower:
> 
> @lesh07 Wonderful! Have a nice time on holiday and good luck on bringing back baby! :happydance:
> 
> @mummy2o Doesn't it seem like irregularity is sometimes the most regular thing about it! Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @Twag You can adjust it, but I'm not sure you really have to since it wasn't much of a time difference. It would most likely be .10 of a difference based on adjusters. FF generally advises against it and suggests making a note in the chart so you remember why it might stand out later. :flower:
> 
> @Fallen8905 I think it's so interesting to look up dream meanings. Sometimes they are so literal but sometimes they definitely make you think about what's going on inside. :flower:

I updated my chart. My temps are all over because I can not temp the same time every day.


----------



## kksy9b

Kwaggy said:


> Had blood work done and hcg is 168!! Looks like a real BFP for me :happydance:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

I'm about 10 dpo and I just don't feel pregnant. I took a hpt yesterday and it was negative :(...I did have weird cramping when I was trying to sleep last night but maybe it was something I ate lol.


----------



## kksy9b

Fallen8905 said:


> Ohhh look what I found
> 
> 
> To dream of your ovaries signify your desire for children or your preoccupation with getting pregnant. Alternatively, the dream symbolizes fruitfulness, growth or new beginnings.

Haha.. I love this! I guess that explains why the night before I OV I had a dream that I shrunk and went inside my ovaries and had a talk with my egg. I told her to not be stubborn and to expect a visitor soon and to be nice to him, LOL. Makes sense now ;)


----------



## omgbaby

kksy9b said:


> Fallen8905 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh look what I found
> 
> 
> To dream of your ovaries signify your desire for children or your preoccupation with getting pregnant. Alternatively, the dream symbolizes fruitfulness, growth or new beginnings.
> 
> Haha.. I love this! I guess that explains why the night before I OV I had a dream that I shrunk and went inside my ovaries and had a talk with my egg. I told her to not be stubborn and to expect a visitor soon and to be nice to him, LOL. Makes sense now ;)Click to expand...

Lmao!! That was great!! Hahahahaha

Brandy: thanks!! Makes me feel better


----------



## chulie

kksy9b said:


> Fallen8905 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh look what I found
> 
> 
> To dream of your ovaries signify your desire for children or your preoccupation with getting pregnant. Alternatively, the dream symbolizes fruitfulness, growth or new beginnings.
> 
> Haha.. I love this! I guess that explains why the night before I OV I had a dream that I shrunk and went inside my ovaries and had a talk with my egg. I told her to not be stubborn and to expect a visitor soon and to be nice to him, LOL. Makes sense now ;)Click to expand...

Omg THIS made me laugh out loud SO much!!!

I don't know why but I ALSO had a baby related dream last night.....and i NEVER have dreams(I mean, I know I do but I never remember them) so I dont know if you ladies are wearing off on me....or I'm just in that mindframe...

I had a dream I took a pregnancy test and it was positive....BUT...there was NO way it could have been because I knew I had just finished my period the day before and tested.....and I don't remember how it ended or what the outcome was...but I just remember that portion where I was testing and getting positives and was like "Not possible...and we haven't had sex enough...." haahahahaha.....In my head (in my dream)...I was thinking of NOT telling DH because I wanted to "try more"....haaahahahah...anyways that's what I remember.....SO funny...and it was just SO real!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

We all must be thinking about it! I had a dream last night that I was pregnant and everyone said it was a positive test and I was like no way it is negative! 

Lol we are literally thinking about babies all the time :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

burgbrandy said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Also, congrats on your bfp kwaggy!!
> 
> Twag, I'm trying to temp at 7am. Wednesday & Thursday I temped at 6:10 & 6:50. This morning I temped at 6:59 so just took it down as being 7.
> 
> As for having mouth open I'm not sure, it has been hot in here lately so fan has been on, not sure if that counts.
> 
> I Still say not to adjust the temps. i think ur chart looks fine! Many of charts look jagged like that! Its the overall pattern, not each temp. :)Click to expand...

I've been telling people this for what feels like ages on here, glad someone else has read the instructions!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@chulie Thanks so much! That is a sweet idea. I really hope you get to give him the card! Good luck! :flower:

@Dannixo Did those instructions work? I want to help so much! :winkwink:

@nikkilucky77 It's still early and a lot of women don't feel pregnant until weeks into it! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

chulie said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallen8905 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh look what I found
> 
> 
> To dream of your ovaries signify your desire for children or your preoccupation with getting pregnant. Alternatively, the dream symbolizes fruitfulness, growth or new beginnings.
> 
> Haha.. I love this! I guess that explains why the night before I OV I had a dream that I shrunk and went inside my ovaries and had a talk with my egg. I told her to not be stubborn and to expect a visitor soon and to be nice to him, LOL. Makes sense now ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Omg THIS made me laugh out loud SO much!!!
> 
> I don't know why but I ALSO had a baby related dream last night.....and i NEVER have dreams(I mean, I know I do but I never remember them) so I dont know if you ladies are wearing off on me....or I'm just in that mindframe...
> 
> I had a dream I took a pregnancy test and it was positive....BUT...there was NO way it could have been because I knew I had just finished my period the day before and tested.....and I don't remember how it ended or what the outcome was...but I just remember that portion where I was testing and getting positives and was like "Not possible...and we haven't had sex enough...." haahahahaha.....In my head (in my dream)...I was thinking of NOT telling DH because I wanted to "try more"....haaahahahah...anyways that's what I remember.....SO funny...and it was just SO real!!!Click to expand...

The last time I dreamt of a pos hpt was the cycle that I was PG then lost! My dream actually came true to the tea too. In my dream I did a FMU test and I put it down cause it looked whiter then white again, and some one in the room said no look at it again. So I did and it was pos!! Then a day later I felt this push to test even though I swore I wasn't PG and same thing happened, looked very white a first and then put it down only to look at it again a moment later and it had a faint line!! So ladies maybe these are your intuitions telling you something might be up!! GL everyone!! :dust:


----------



## burgbrandy

He he. I can't imagine adjusted temps being accurate...they are based on an average and we all know that most women aren't average. And there's really no way to know for sure how much ur temp would change every half hour while ur asleep. Lol! If we went by all averages, not many people would be pregnant cuz everyone would assume they o on CD 14 like all average women! And I've always preached its the pattern that counts. Any graph is about patterns, not each plot on the graph.

And wow! Great baby dreams everyone! Lmao! I never dream about babies...I have scary dreams about shadow figures and ghosts and killers. I don't even want to know what that means! Lol!


----------



## allforthegirl

burgbrandy said:


> He he. I can't imagine adjusted temps being accurate...they are based on an average and we all know that most women aren't average. And there's really no way to know for sure how much ur temp would change every half hour while ur asleep. Lol! If we went by all averages, not many people would be pregnant cuz everyone would assume they o on CD 14 like all average women! And I've always preached its the pattern that counts. Any graph is about patterns, not each plot on the graph.
> 
> And wow! Great baby dreams everyone! Lmao! I never dream about babies...I have scary dreams about shadow figures and ghosts and killers. I don't even want to know what that means! Lol!

I have used the adjuster before and it was right on for me in the past. It always stayed right with all my other temps and I am pretty steady when comes to temps. But that is just me!! ;)


----------



## Dannixo

Hopeful2014 said:


> @chulie Thanks so much! That is a sweet idea. I really hope you get to give him the card! Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @Dannixo Did those instructions work? I want to help so much! :winkwink:
> 
> @nikkilucky77 It's still early and a lot of women don't feel pregnant until weeks into it! Good luck! :flower:

Yes I got it to work. Mine you I don't temp the same time every day but pretty close to it.


----------



## burgbrandy

Ur chart looks good dannixo!


----------



## Dannixo

burgbrandy said:


> Ur chart looks good dannixo!

I'm wondering why I haven't gotten my crosshairs yet. I ovulated cd 15 and its cd 21 now.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Dannixo said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Ur chart looks good dannixo!
> 
> I'm wondering why I haven't gotten my crosshairs yet. I ovulated cd 15 and its cd 21 now.Click to expand...

You didn't have enough data before your positive OPK. I'd bet that's why.


----------



## Dannixo

ClandestineTX said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Ur chart looks good dannixo!
> 
> I'm wondering why I haven't gotten my crosshairs yet. I ovulated cd 15 and its cd 21 now.Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have enough data before your positive OPK. I'd bet that's why.Click to expand...

What do you mean? I've been tempting since cd 1.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dannixo said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Ur chart looks good dannixo!
> 
> I'm wondering why I haven't gotten my crosshairs yet. I ovulated cd 15 and its cd 21 now.Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have enough data before your positive OPK. I'd bet that's why.Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean? I've been tempting since cd 1.Click to expand...

Your chart isn't showing all your temps for some reason. I see a dotted line, did you discard some temps this cycle?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Dannixo said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Ur chart looks good dannixo!
> 
> I'm wondering why I haven't gotten my crosshairs yet. I ovulated cd 15 and its cd 21 now.Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have enough data before your positive OPK. I'd bet that's why.Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean? I've been tempting since cd 1.Click to expand...

I see temps on CDs 3, 5, then 10 on to 22. I know the FAM ovulation detector requires six days of consecutive pre-o temps - not sure what the research and advanced detectors require or what you've set your chart to use.


----------



## burgbrandy

Definitely missing temps. That's probably why no cross hairs yet. What is ur ovulation detector set to? When it does give u cross hairs, they will be dotted instead of solid because ur temp shift happened before ur positive opk. U may have to set it manually...o on CD 14 and coverline at 97.6.


----------



## Dannixo

ClandestineTX said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Ur chart looks good dannixo!
> 
> I'm wondering why I haven't gotten my crosshairs yet. I ovulated cd 15 and its cd 21 now.Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have enough data before your positive OPK. I'd bet that's why.Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean? I've been tempting since cd 1.Click to expand...
> 
> I see temps on CDs 3, 5, then 10 on to 22. I know the FAM ovulation detector requires six days of consecutive pre-o temps - not sure what the research and advanced detectors require or what you've set your chart to use.Click to expand...

When I look at it I see my temps from cd 1 until today. I have never discarded any temps.


----------



## Dannixo

Never mind I was thinking last month. Yeah I started on cd 3 and stopped then started back up cd 10 until now but I should still have crosshairs by now. I've had 3 high temps since o day.


----------



## burgbrandy

But the software needs 6 temps to place coverline and confirm o.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

You can also manually set your ovulation date too hun


----------



## burgbrandy

As I said, if none of the o detectors give u cross hairs, manually set o on CD 14 and coverline at 97.6.


----------



## ClandestineTX

^^WSS


----------



## nikkilucky77

burgbrandy said:


> He he. I can't imagine adjusted temps being accurate...they are based on an average and we all know that most women aren't average. And there's really no way to know for sure how much ur temp would change every half hour while ur asleep. Lol! If we went by all averages, not many people would be pregnant cuz everyone would assume they o on CD 14 like all average women! And I've always preached its the pattern that counts. Any graph is about patterns, not each plot on the graph.
> 
> And wow! Great baby dreams everyone! Lmao! I never dream about babies...I have scary dreams about shadow figures and ghosts and killers. I don't even want to know what that means! Lol!

I agree with you about the adjusted temps. I always just put what I have regardless of the time I do it. I work overnights some weekends so I make due with what I got lol. 

And are you watching too many scary movies?? LOL. I love this thread!


----------



## J_Lynn

I am on cycle day 13, and I had peak-type CM for the prior 3 days - so I guess I am officially in the TWW as of today. It's really early to O though, I'd think .... but whatever - we will see what happens. I have to start taking the progesterone suppositories in 2 days. 

This is the last cycle of clomid before femara, so I'm hoping that clomid wants to prove it can work LOL ;)


----------



## burgbrandy

I watch some gruesome TV shows sometimes. :) its like I don't dream good dreams, I only have nightmares. Thank god I didn't have many dreams my first pregnancy. I would have been scared shitless. Lol! 

My dream last night was we had a ghost named heather that turned my puppy against me and he attacked me while this ghost was floating in the corner cackling. Lol! I have dreams about a little girl named Alissa...in my dreams , she is an invisible friend of my SD but I can see her and she's creepy. None of our girls have invisible friends. Whew! Lol! But hubby is always teasing me about Alissa...bathroom light was left on? Oh, Alissa is in the bathroom. Lol!


----------



## melann13

5wks5days for me today. Holding on to PMA. Even looked at maternity things online a little bit. We are going to a family reunion in July and I'll be about 16wks (if all goes as planned) and I'd love to have some cute sundresses.
Mild cramps the last week and a half on and off. Not painful. Pressure and poking on my right side down low. Scared me a bit, but they seem to be more stretching/pulling than real cramps. Increased CM, mild nausea. Acne in full force, tender giant breasts. Just keep praying that this one sticks around so we can meet him/her.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## nikkilucky77

burgbrandy said:


> I watch some gruesome TV shows sometimes. :) its like I don't dream good dreams, I only have nightmares. Thank god I didn't have many dreams my first pregnancy. I would have been scared shitless. Lol!
> 
> My dream last night was we had a ghost named heather that turned my puppy against me and he attacked me while this ghost was floating in the corner cackling. Lol! I have dreams about a little girl named Alissa...in my dreams , she is an invisible friend of my SD but I can see her and she's creepy. None of our girls have invisible friends. Whew! Lol! But hubby is always teasing me about Alissa...bathroom light was left on? Oh, Alissa is in the bathroom. Lol!

LMAO...your prego dreams would be live horror movies! Maybe you should write those ideas down...you could sell the ideas lol!:winkwink:


----------



## omgbaby

Omg!!!! I just died at the Alissa story!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

melann13 said:


> 5wks5days for me today. Holding on to PMA. Even looked at maternity things online a little bit. We are going to a family reunion in July and I'll be about 16wks (if all goes as planned) and I'd love to have some cute sundresses.
> Mild cramps the last week and a half on and off. Not painful. Pressure and poking on my right side down low. Scared me a bit, but they seem to be more stretching/pulling than real cramps. Increased CM, mild nausea. Acne in full force, tender giant breasts. Just keep praying that this one sticks around so we can meet him/her.
> Good luck to everyone!

I love hearing about your pregnancy! This is the one and it will stick :)


----------



## Dannixo

burgbrandy said:


> But the software needs 6 temps to place coverline and confirm o.

Thank you ladies! Ill try a manual override.


----------



## burgbrandy

Glad ur doing good melann!! I love hearing ur progress! Dont worry, everything ur feeling is normal!


----------



## littlesteph

AF due today even though FF says tomorrow, Tested yesturday bfn AF has not shown up yet, even though usally she'd show first thing when i wake up. Have had a few cramps simular to AF types but these on are all both sides of my ovries pretty much inner hips.


----------



## kirstyjane13

Af was due today and no sign....I dont feel crampy or cranky like normal before af but just so confused as had positives then negatives. Me and dp have got excited and I just want to know. My fault for getting excited I guess but there was no mistaking my bfp on the frer I did, I assume it must have been faulty xx
How is everyone else getting on xx


----------



## nikkilucky77

kirstyjane13 said:


> Af was due today and no sign....I dont feel crampy or cranky like normal before af but just so confused as had positives then negatives. Me and dp have got excited and I just want to know. My fault for getting excited I guess but there was no mistaking my bfp on the frer I did, I assume it must have been faulty xx
> How is everyone else getting on xx

I wonder if your negative tests were faulty. Don't they always say there is no such thing as a false positive?


----------



## littlesteph

false positive can happen but they are very rare and are usally a result of a chemcial pregnancy. it might be a case of the negative is false. some tests arn't as sentive as others


----------



## kirstyjane13

I did a cheapie ebay one and a tesco one (cheapie one claimed to be early from 10miu I think) but tesco one wasnt early...I did both this morning with the same urine...no sign of af yet but she arrived 3 days late last month so will need to hang on a couple more days. I am going to do another test again on tuesday if no af before. Me and dp are away for the weekend and I cant seem to enjoy myself with not knowing....xx


----------



## AllStar

kirstyjane13 said:


> I did a cheapie ebay one and a tesco one (cheapie one claimed to be early from 10miu I think) but tesco one wasnt early...I did both this morning with the same urine...no sign of af yet but she arrived 3 days late last month so will need to hang on a couple more days. I am going to do another test again on tuesday if no af before. Me and dp are away for the weekend and I cant seem to enjoy myself with not knowing....xx

Sorry you're feeling like this, especially as you're going away for the weekend. Hope you get some answers soon :hugs: x


----------



## littlesteph

kirstyjane13 said:


> I did a cheapie ebay one and a tesco one (cheapie one claimed to be early from 10miu I think) but tesco one wasnt early...I did both this morning with the same urine...no sign of af yet but she arrived 3 days late last month so will need to hang on a couple more days. I am going to do another test again on tuesday if no af before. Me and dp are away for the weekend and I cant seem to enjoy myself with not knowing....xx

I'm meant to be a getting a tattoo done on sunday AF was due today hasn't turned up yet, i did do a tesco one yesturday which was a bfn. i found tesco ones arn't as good as other tests. Wilko ones are alright though, i had a positive them them the same day as i did with first response when i was pregnant with my son and i tested 3 days early. i did find out at my 12 week scan i was a little further ahead then i though, so must have implanted earlier that month.

if AF dosen't show for you maybe you implaneted late in your cycle that could be another reason for getting faint positive on one test and negative on others


----------



## FrancoRie710

Dannixo said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> How do I share it?
> 
> Look under your chart. Click share. Choose the way you want to share. (Chart thumbnail shows the chart as a small picture that we can click to see larger. Simple link shows a link we can click and go to chart.) Copy and paste the code into a post on here or if you want you can add it to your signature so it will show up in all of your posts. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Is that for the mobile app because mine doesn't not show those options?Click to expand...

I couldn't figure it out on the mobile app, but looking at the full site made it much easier.


----------



## FrancoRie710

kksy9b said:


> Fallen8905 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh look what I found
> 
> 
> To dream of your ovaries signify your desire for children or your preoccupation with getting pregnant. Alternatively, the dream symbolizes fruitfulness, growth or new beginnings.
> 
> Haha.. I love this! I guess that explains why the night before I OV I had a dream that I shrunk and went inside my ovaries and had a talk with my egg. I told her to not be stubborn and to expect a visitor soon and to be nice to him, LOL. Makes sense now ;)Click to expand...

Ha! That's awesome! I need to have a talk with my egg to. "Shape up, young lady and be friendly to your visitors!"


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Dannixo I do see a shift. I wonder if you discard cd 3 (af temp) if it will give you crosshairs since cd 3 is so high. It's important to note your temps are up so you can assume ovulation has happened and your temps are still up even if FF wasn't able to add crosshairs. :thumbup: How long are your cycles usually? 

@J_Lynn Good luck! :flower:

@melann13 Those sound like great symptoms. Remember you have to stretch some to make more room for baby! I'm glad to hear you're doing well. :happydance:

@littlesteph Your temp still looks nice and as long as the witch stays away you're still in. Good luck! :flower:

@kirstyjane13 No, it's not your fault for getting excited. I understand wanting it badly and getting excited about it. You're still in if af didn't show. Have you tried testing with the same brand that gave you the positive before? Fingers crossed. :flower:


----------



## Dannixo

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Dannixo I do see a shift. I wonder if you discard cd 3 (af temp) if it will give you crosshairs since cd 3 is so high. It's important to note your temps are up so you can assume ovulation has happened and your temps are still up even if FF wasn't able to add crosshairs. :thumbup: How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> @J_Lynn Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @melann13 Those sound like great symptoms. Remember you have to stretch some to make more room for baby! I'm glad to hear you're doing well. :happydance:
> 
> @littlesteph Your temp still looks nice and as long as the witch stays away you're still in. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @kirstyjane13 No, it's not your fault for getting excited. I understand wanting it badly and getting excited about it. You're still in if af didn't show. Have you tried testing with the same brand that gave you the positive before? Fingers crossed. :flower:

27 to 28 days I'm very regular


----------



## kirstyjane13

littlesteph said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> I did a cheapie ebay one and a tesco one (cheapie one claimed to be early from 10miu I think) but tesco one wasnt early...I did both this morning with the same urine...no sign of af yet but she arrived 3 days late last month so will need to hang on a couple more days. I am going to do another test again on tuesday if no af before. Me and dp are away for the weekend and I cant seem to enjoy myself with not knowing....xx
> 
> I'm meant to be a getting a tattoo done on sunday AF was due today hasn't turned up yet, i did do a tesco one yesturday which was a bfn. i found tesco ones arn't as good as other tests. Wilko ones are alright though, i had a positive them them the same day as i did with first response when i was pregnant with my son and i tested 3 days early. i did find out at my 12 week scan i was a little further ahead then i though, so must have implanted earlier that month.
> 
> if AF dosen't show for you maybe you implaneted late in your cycle that could be another reason for getting faint positive on one test and negative on othersClick to expand...

Thank you. I didnt think of it like that. Im in great yarmouth with dp at the moment, meant to be having a nice weekend away lol and I can think about is this lol. Will see if I can find a wilko here and get some for tuesday. 

When are you going to test again xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Dannixo I do see a shift. I wonder if you discard cd 3 (af temp) if it will give you crosshairs since cd 3 is so high. It's important to note your temps are up so you can assume ovulation has happened and your temps are still up even if FF wasn't able to add crosshairs. :thumbup: How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> @J_Lynn Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @melann13 Those sound like great symptoms. Remember you have to stretch some to make more room for baby! I'm glad to hear you're doing well. :happydance:
> 
> @littlesteph Your temp still looks nice and as long as the witch stays away you're still in. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @kirstyjane13 No, it's not your fault for getting excited. I understand wanting it badly and getting excited about it. You're still in if af didn't show. Have you tried testing with the same brand that gave you the positive before? Fingers crossed. :flower:

No I havent tested with another frer as don't have anymore. Prehaps I should go and get some of them, as they are meant to be really early ones arent they. So if I did implant late it might still show up xx


----------



## chulie

Ya kristyjane with my first I always found the first response most accurate. I tried that one, got a + the went and got a digital one and it said -...went back to frer and got a + again. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 18:
kirstyjane13 :bfp:
paperklutz
jadex7
 



Attached Files:







5.gif
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 46


----------



## kittiecat

I like the TBA idea and hope that all of us who got AF this month get our :bfp:s very soon! Will let you know a date when I've ovulated :). Hoping it will be another CD14/15 ovulation so I don't have long to wait hehe x


----------



## omgbaby

If I had vivid dreams last night & also Thursday night. Should I put in in ff as vivid dreams under Friday or saturday?


----------



## burgbrandy

I'd put it as Thursday and Friday. :) 

My temp was way low this morning, but I didn't sleep well and woke up earlier than normal. Not quite positive opk this morning, but it should be tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dannixo

I got my progestrone levels back. They were 27.56. Also finally got a negative on hpt so I know the noverall shot has left my system. Only 6 more days to test. Not holding much hope since a few months back I had a progesteone level of 28 and wasn't pregnant.


----------



## AllStar

AF is here. I've no idea why I had this spotting for three days before, never ever had that before? Oh well, on to next cycle. I'm ok about moving on to next cycle, just wish it wasn't so long until I ovulate again. FF estimates next AF is due 26th June so that's my next testing date. Good luck to those still in, hope there's lots more bfp's in this thread!!


----------



## RosyPosy5

Thanks all who reassured me after my worries the other day (my nearly 3 year old jumping onto my back which made me panic in case I was on my way to being pregnant) - I really appreciated it xx
I've only been offline a couple of days and it's lovely to another BFP in that time :)
I'm around 7dpo, FF says 6 but I reckon 7, and succumbed to POAS which I know is crazy. Then spent the rest of the day squinting at it trying to make out a line which I don't think was actually there!! I definitely don't cope with the TWW very well!
Take care all xoxo


----------



## kirstyjane13

chulie said:


> Ya kristyjane with my first I always found the first response most accurate. I tried that one, got a + the went and got a digital one and it said -...went back to frer and got a + again. Good luck!!!!!

Thank you. I am going to buy another test tomorrow to do monday and also got dr ap then for something different so if no af by then I may ask for a blood test. All I can do is wait I guess. Xx


----------



## melann13

Dannixo, those are great P levels regardless of pregnancy! My 11dpo P level was 21 with a +HPT. So it's a great thing to know your body is ready to go!


----------



## littlesteph

kirstyjane13 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> I did a cheapie ebay one and a tesco one (cheapie one claimed to be early from 10miu I think) but tesco one wasnt early...I did both this morning with the same urine...no sign of af yet but she arrived 3 days late last month so will need to hang on a couple more days. I am going to do another test again on tuesday if no af before. Me and dp are away for the weekend and I cant seem to enjoy myself with not knowing....xx
> 
> I'm meant to be a getting a tattoo done on sunday AF was due today hasn't turned up yet, i did do a tesco one yesturday which was a bfn. i found tesco ones arn't as good as other tests. Wilko ones are alright though, i had a positive them them the same day as i did with first response when i was pregnant with my son and i tested 3 days early. i did find out at my 12 week scan i was a little further ahead then i though, so must have implanted earlier that month.
> 
> if AF dosen't show for you maybe you implaneted late in your cycle that could be another reason for getting faint positive on one test and negative on othersClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I didnt think of it like that. Im in great yarmouth with dp at the moment, meant to be having a nice weekend away lol and I can think about is this lol. Will see if I can find a wilko here and get some for tuesday.
> 
> When are you going to test again xxClick to expand...

I tested midday today still bfn AF has not arrived yet either x


----------



## Mme2kdee

I did not think that I ovulated this month as my cycles were off. I am currently CD24. I used OPKs CD11/13-23 and all negative. I used to O around CD 15 but didn't this month. I spotted CD11-14 and it stopped. I have all signs of AF now but another 5 days until AF is due. Today I went to the rest room and tons of EWCM. Am I ovulating? Is it possible to Ovulate on CD24 out of a 28/29 day cycle or is it a sign of early pregnancy (it's possible I O before CD 13) Has anyone else had this happen?? I am now out of OPKs of course. Any advice would help.


----------



## allforthegirl

AllStar said:


> AF is here. I've no idea why I had this spotting for three days before, never ever had that before? Oh well, on to next cycle. I'm ok about moving on to next cycle, just wish it wasn't so long until I ovulate again. FF estimates next AF is due 26th June so that's my next testing date. Good luck to those still in, hope there's lots more bfp's in this thread!!

Well that is just sucky!! I sure hope it doesn't take too long to O in this new cycle. :hugs:



RosyPosy5 said:


> Thanks all who reassured me after my worries the other day (my nearly 3 year old jumping onto my back which made me panic in case I was on my way to being pregnant) - I really appreciated it xx
> I've only been offline a couple of days and it's lovely to another BFP in that time :)
> I'm around 7dpo, FF says 6 but I reckon 7, and succumbed to POAS which I know is crazy. Then spent the rest of the day squinting at it trying to make out a line which I don't think was actually there!! I definitely don't cope with the TWW very well!
> Take care all xoxo

You are definitely not the only one that doesn't deal with the two week wait very well either!! I will POAS even though I know I am not :dohh:



littlesteph said:


> I tested midday today still bfn AF has not arrived yet either x

I will keep my FX for you that she doesn't arrive!!:thumbup:



Mme2kdee said:


> I did not think that I ovulated this month as my cycles were off. I am currently CD24. I used OPKs CD11/13-23 and all negative. I used to O around CD 15 but didn't this month. I spotted CD11-14 and it stopped. I have all signs of AF now but another 5 days until AF is due. Today I went to the rest room and tons of EWCM. Am I ovulating? Is it possible to Ovulate on CD24 out of a 28/29 day cycle or is it a sign of early pregnancy (it's possible I O before CD 13) Has anyone else had this happen?? I am now out of OPKs of course. Any advice would help.

It really could be either or. If you were too stressed out about O durring the normal time you would O, it could very well push it back. Or it could mean you are PG too, who knows. I wish I had an answer for you, only time will tell! :dust:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@kittiecat Fingers crossed for early ovulation and a BFP! :flower:

@burgbrandy Good luck! :flower:

@Dannixo I'm sending hope and baby dust your way. Good luck! :flower:

@AllStar I'm sorry. I updated your date. We all deserve BFPs. Let's get them in June if we don't get them in May! I really want to see a BFP by each name! Feel better and tell the witch she better be packing her bags soon! :thumbup:

@RosyPosy5 We definitely understand wanting to test early. Fingers crossed you see a nice, dark line in a few days. :flower:

@kirstyjane13 It's a great sign when another day passes and af isn't there. Good luck! :flower:

@Mme2kdee Did you notice any other fertile cm this month besides now? Perhaps ovulation was delayed? Or maybe you're just seeing fertile cm after ovulation? I would bd just in case and see if the cm continues or if you notice any other ovulation or af signs. :hugs:

AFM I'm cd 10 and noticing fertile cm, which is earlier than usual. I'm planning to bd and keep it up until usual ovulation which is in 5-7 days. :blush:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok ladies anyone know of anyone getting tons of EWCM on 3DPO? I am sitting wondering what is going on LOL


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well the :witch: is starting to show her ugly face tonight red spotting has begun:cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well the :witch: is starting to show her ugly face tonight red spotting has begun:cry:

I am so sorry to hear that!! :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@allforthegirl I know we get secondary estrogen surges 2-3 dpo sometimes, which causes a temporary temp dip on one day. Perhaps the estrogen surge is causing EWCM? Anyone else have any ideas?

@Ruskiegirl I'm so sorry. I hate to hear this. I know you said you might throw in the towel, but I hope that after a while you will take the positive from this month as a sign it can happen and continue if you choose. :hugs: Please stick around; we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful2014 said:


> @allforthegirl I know we get secondary estrogen surges 2-3 dpo sometimes, which causes a temporary temp dip on one day. Perhaps the estrogen surge is causing EWCM? Anyone else have any ideas?
> 
> @Ruskiegirl I'm so sorry. I hate to hear this. I know you said you might throw in the towel, but I hope that after a while you will take the positive from this month as a sign it can happen and continue if you choose. :hugs: Please stick around; we are here for you. :hugs:

I don't have a dip in temp but I did do more digging. You are right about the secondary estrogen surge and yes it can cause more EWCM. I am feeling a lot better about it now, that is for sure. I certainly do not want another ectopic!! Thank you for replying!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hopeful2014 said:


> @allforthegirl I know we get secondary estrogen surges 2-3 dpo sometimes, which causes a temporary temp dip on one day. Perhaps the estrogen surge is causing EWCM? Anyone else have any ideas?
> 
> @Ruskiegirl I'm so sorry. I hate to hear this. I know you said you might throw in the towel, but I hope that after a while you will take the positive from this month as a sign it can happen and continue if you choose. :hugs: Please stick around; we are here for you. :hugs:

Im sticking around for a little while at least , This is the last year I am trying I want to go to school in 2015 and want to be able to stay home with baby for the first year :thumbup:


----------



## kirstyjane13

littlesteph said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> I did a cheapie ebay one and a tesco one (cheapie one claimed to be early from 10miu I think) but tesco one wasnt early...I did both this morning with the same urine...no sign of af yet but she arrived 3 days late last month so will need to hang on a couple more days. I am going to do another test again on tuesday if no af before. Me and dp are away for the weekend and I cant seem to enjoy myself with not knowing....xx
> 
> I'm meant to be a getting a tattoo done on sunday AF was due today hasn't turned up yet, i did do a tesco one yesturday which was a bfn. i found tesco ones arn't as good as other tests. Wilko ones are alright though, i had a positive them them the same day as i did with first response when i was pregnant with my son and i tested 3 days early. i did find out at my 12 week scan i was a little further ahead then i though, so must have implanted earlier that month.
> 
> if AF dosen't show for you maybe you implaneted late in your cycle that could be another reason for getting faint positive on one test and negative on othersClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I didnt think of it like that. Im in great yarmouth with dp at the moment, meant to be having a nice weekend away lol and I can think about is this lol. Will see if I can find a wilko here and get some for tuesday.
> 
> When are you going to test again xxClick to expand...
> 
> I tested midday today still bfn AF has not arrived yet either xClick to expand...

Hope you do get a bfp, its a good sign that af isnt here yet. 
My af still hasnt shown up, going to retest tomorrow xx


----------



## littlesteph

AF has arrived :( arrived this morning 2 days late. oh well can now move in actaully TTCing rather then the whole NTNP.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well I am now super confused !!! No :bfp: just a :bfn: no spotting this morning no :witch: and my temps rose slightly :confused: put me down as a ?? for now I will keep testing until :witch: comes full on or I get a :bfp:


----------



## burgbrandy

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well I am now super confused !!! No :bfp: just a :bfn: no spotting this morning no :witch: and my temps rose slightly :confused: put me down as a ?? for now I will keep testing until :witch: comes full on or I get a :bfp:

Fingers crossed for a bfp!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm 9dpo .. but yesterday I got ewcm again :shrug: I dont want to put it on my chart because it gives dotted crosslines .. just don't know why I get it I have a few other cycles too though but its defiantly not gearing up for O again not this late into my cycle...

My tests should come tomorrow or Tuesday so ill probs test then


----------



## burgbrandy

The dotted crosshairs just mean u had fertile signs after o. I'd record it that way u can see ur pattern each month. Ewcm is produced by estrogen, and some women get an estrogen surge at the end if their cycle, so ewcm is normal. I've seen it in pregnant and non pregnant charts.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

17 DPO, no AF, BFN... 2nd month in a row with an early O & extended LP... 
Cramping now, waiting for AF today. Tomorrow marks the 1 year anniversary of losing Grayson.

Congrats to all the BFP!


----------



## kirstyjane13

EAandBA_TTC said:


> 17 DPO, no AF, BFN... 2nd month in a row with an early O & extended LP...
> Cramping now, waiting for AF today. Tomorrow marks the 1 year anniversary of losing Grayson.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP!

Sorry to hear that I shall be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## newbie2013

EAandBA_TTC said:


> 17 DPO, no AF, BFN... 2nd month in a row with an early O & extended LP...
> Cramping now, waiting for AF today. Tomorrow marks the 1 year anniversary of losing Grayson.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP!

Definitely thinking about you. Can't imagine your heartache. Big :hugs:


----------



## clairebear0

So I took my test early, I am 10DPO, and I got my :bfp: this morning!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

clairebear0 said:


> So I took my test early, I am 10DPO, and I got my :bfp: this morning!!!

Congrats!! FX for a sticky bean!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

clairebear0 said:


> So I took my test early, I am 10DPO, and I got my :bfp: this morning!!!

congrats hun !!!


----------



## kirstyjane13

clairebear0 said:


> So I took my test early, I am 10DPO, and I got my :bfp: this morning!!!

Congrats, h+h 9 months xx


----------



## Dannixo

clairebear0 said:


> So I took my test early, I am 10DPO, and I got my :bfp: this morning!!!

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Mme2kdee

EAandBA_TTC said:


> 17 DPO, no AF, BFN... 2nd month in a row with an early O & extended LP...
> Cramping now, waiting for AF today. Tomorrow marks the 1 year anniversary of losing Grayson.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP!

I cannot even imagine. My thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:


----------



## Mme2kdee

clairebear0 said:


> So I took my test early, I am 10DPO, and I got my :bfp: this morning!!!

 Yay! congrats!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## FrancoRie710

I'm pretty sure my chart is going to be totally effed this month, Friday night I chaperoned a lock-in and didn't get to bed until 5:00am so I didn't temp that day and today I woke up late. I'm pretty sure I'm in the tww but ff prob doesn't know what's going on! It hasn't given me crosshairs yet, but maybe in another day or so if my temps stay high?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Fallen, we should be testing or AF due at similar time. I was looking at the acupuncture thread. Did you try it?? Or we're you thinking of trying it?? X


----------



## Dannixo

I still don't have crosshairs.


----------



## OurLilFlu

All your temps are open circles so FF can't make crosshairs out of them...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

decided I am testing on the 4th... because it is the day before AF is due and it OH's birthday :thumbup: Not going to tell him because if it's a negative then that would suck especially on your birthday. If it's positive maybe I can get away with not getting him a gift :haha: 

fingers crossed for me please ! :) :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

allforthegirl said:


> Ok ladies anyone know of anyone getting tons of EWCM on 3DPO? I am sitting wondering what is going on LOL

I have kind of had this same thing this month. Typically my CM completely goes away the day after OV, and then I'll get a surge the day before AF arrives. This month I had an excess of CM for 3 or 4 days after OV. It was still super stretchy but darkened in color. I'm 5dpo today and it is gone :shrug: if you find anything else about it, let me know!

Congratulations clairebear!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

clairebear0 said:


> So I took my test early, I am 10DPO, and I got my :bfp: this morning!!!

Congrats !!! :happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

OurLilFlu said:


> All your temps are open circles so FF can't make crosshairs out of them...

I'm not sure why they are all open circles?


----------



## RosyPosy5

EAandBA_TTC said:


> 17 DPO, no AF, BFN... 2nd month in a row with an early O & extended LP...
> Cramping now, waiting for AF today. Tomorrow marks the 1 year anniversary of losing Grayson.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP!

Just wanted to acknowledge your loss. I'm so sorry.

R x


----------



## RosyPosy5

8dpo and of course had to test again. Still BFN. And I'm sure I'll do it to myself again tomorrow:dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

kksy9b said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies anyone know of anyone getting tons of EWCM on 3DPO? I am sitting wondering what is going on LOL
> 
> I have kind of had this same thing this month. Typically my CM completely goes away the day after OV, and then I'll get a surge the day before AF arrives. This month I had an excess of CM for 3 or 4 days after OV. It was still super stretchy but darkened in color. I'm 5dpo today and it is gone :shrug: if you find anything else about it, let me know!
> 
> Congratulations clairebear!!Click to expand...

All I found was that it is from a estrogen surge in preparation of the uterin lining thickening. There are some cases with this being a symptom of BFP and BFN so I guess it could be just that we are having a really good hormonal cycle or maybe we are going to have a BFP!! FX!!


----------



## Dannixo

Any of you ladies who have taken the noverall/trigger shot, how long did it take to get out of your system? I got the shot cd 14 and the iui cd 15 and started testing 1dpiui and its now cd 24 which is 9dpiui and I am still testing positive. Very light but the line is still there. My boobs are super sore.


----------



## J_Lynn

Dannixo said:


> Any of you ladies who have taken the noverall/trigger shot, how long did it take to get out of your system? I got the shot cd 14 and the iui cd 15 and started testing 1dpiui and its now cd 24 which is 9dpiui and I am still testing positive. Very light but the line is still there. My boobs are super sore.

Mine take about 12 days to get out of my system. My HCG levels go back to normal just a couple days before AF starts when I took the trigger shots.


----------



## Hopingmomma

Can you put me down for June4th please? Thanks!!!!

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## lesh07

clairebear0 said:


> So I took my test early, I am 10DPO, and I got my :bfp: this morning!!!

congrats hunni. Hope you get a sticky bean. xxxx


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well on 2 day of holiday and on cd 13 we dtd last night and this morning i woke up to find i had had watery blood during the night and still dark red blood mixed in with my very clear stretchy cm this morning. I have been O'ing on cd 10 for the past 2 months (out of a 28 day cycle) and am worried about this bleed. Also dtd cd 6 and 10. xx

Good luck ladies. xxx


----------



## nikkilucky77

Mme2kdee said:


> EAandBA_TTC said:
> 
> 
> 17 DPO, no AF, BFN... 2nd month in a row with an early O & extended LP...
> Cramping now, waiting for AF today. Tomorrow marks the 1 year anniversary of losing Grayson.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP!
> 
> I cannot even imagine. My thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:Click to expand...

I will be thinking about you. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Congrats clairebear!!!

I'm on to next month...spotting today so AF will be full force tomorrow. June is a nice month :)


----------



## stargazer0726

I will be testing for the first time June 7th.


----------



## melann13

Can tell I'm 6wks. We ordered take out tonight, which we do occasionally on the weekends. On the way to pick it up I decided that I didn't really want what I ordered. So I cried. Looking forward to lots more of this... :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Its official :witch: is here on to June for me , I will be testing on June 18th :thumbup:


----------



## RaeChay

melann13 said:


> Can tell I'm 6wks. We ordered take out tonight, which we do occasionally on the weekends. On the way to pick it up I decided that I didn't really want what I ordered. So I cried. Looking forward to lots more of this... :)

Funny!
Hmm. I'm not even pregnant, and nearly cried today when I accidentally snapped a base vine on my clematis. I am sure to be a real treat once prego


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Hopingmomma Welcome! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@stargazer0726 Welcome to the group! Testing for the first time--so exciting! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@Rhi_Rhi1 Date updated. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl Date updated. I'm hopeful that June will be your month! :hugs:

@littlesteph I'm sorry; I hope you will stick around with us for next month. I'll add you to TBA for now. :hugs:

@nikkilucky77 I'm sorry. You're right about June and just think we could have Valentine's babies! :thumbup: I moved you to TBA for now. Good luck!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Becyboo__x Good luck! :flower:

@EAandBA_TTC We're here for you. :hugs::hugs:

@Dannixo Yay! You have crosshairs now, right? Good luck! :thumbup:

@FrancoRie710 It should give you crosshairs after a few days of high temps and once a shift is determined. Good luck! :flower:

@RosyPosy5 It's still early, but I know it's hard to wait! Fingers crossed one day soon (hopefully tomorrow) you get two lines! Good luck! :flower:

@lesh07 It may be ovulation spotting or maybe you got nicked during bd? Any pain or is it heavier? That's definitely not fun on holiday. Feel better. :hugs:

@clairebear0 Congratulations! Do you want to make it official on here? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

@melann13 Your little sweet pea is helping you make decisions now! It's all to be expected and understood! :winkwink:


----------



## lesh07

Ruskiegirl said:


> Its official :witch: is here on to June for me , I will be testing on June 18th :thumbup:

Sorry to hear this hunni. Fingers x'd for you for next month. xxxx


----------



## lesh07

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Becyboo__x Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @EAandBA_TTC We're here for you. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @Dannixo Yay! You have crosshairs now, right? Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> @FrancoRie710 It should give you crosshairs after a few days of high temps and once a shift is determined. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @RosyPosy5 It's still early, but I know it's hard to wait! Fingers crossed one day soon (hopefully tomorrow) you get two lines! Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @lesh07 It may be ovulation spotting or maybe you got nicked during bd? Any pain or is it heavier? That's definitely not fun on holiday. Feel better. :hugs:
> 
> @clairebear0 Congratulations! Do you want to make it official on here? :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> @melann13 Your little sweet pea is helping you make decisions now! It's all to be expected and understood! :winkwink:

Hi hun. No I have had no pain really, Maybe a little tightness around the tummy area. I just wish my cycles could go back to normal. I used to know my cycles so well and they used to be so easy (Every 28 days i got af, No other problems) But since having my last ds they are all over the place. I just keep hoping it is an age thing as I have just turned 30! Xxx


----------



## KatyW

Congratulations to all the BFPs! :)

Okay, 10 dpo and dying to know. I think I am out but I would like to breeze through the next few days until AF. I hate the TWW! And I did something silly and took a test at only 9 dpo and was of course negative, but it is obviously inconclusive since that is early. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Ruskiegirl

KatyW said:


> Congratulations to all the BFPs! :)
> 
> Okay, 10 dpo and dying to know. I think I am out but I would like to breeze through the next few days until AF. I hate the TWW! And I did something silly and took a test at only 9 dpo and was of course negative, but it is obviously inconclusive since that is early.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart

I think you may have had an implantation dip yesterday hun Fx for you :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm thinking I got an implantation dip today as its really low at 10dpo :lol:


----------



## Becyboo__x

KatyW said:


> Congratulations to all the BFPs! :)
> 
> Okay, 10 dpo and dying to know. I think I am out but I would like to breeze through the next few days until AF. I hate the TWW! And I did something silly and took a test at only 9 dpo and was of course negative, but it is obviously inconclusive since that is early.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart

Take a test tomorrow I think its 2 days after you get a dip correct me If I'm wrong .. :)


----------



## KatyW

Ruskiegirl said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFPs! :)
> 
> Okay, 10 dpo and dying to know. I think I am out but I would like to breeze through the next few days until AF. I hate the TWW! And I did something silly and took a test at only 9 dpo and was of course negative, but it is obviously inconclusive since that is early.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I think you may have had an implantation dip yesterday hun Fx for you :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you. Only time will tell. I'll update here.


----------



## KatyW

Becyboo__x said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFPs! :)
> 
> Okay, 10 dpo and dying to know. I think I am out but I would like to breeze through the next few days until AF. I hate the TWW! And I did something silly and took a test at only 9 dpo and was of course negative, but it is obviously inconclusive since that is early.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Take a test tomorrow I think its 2 days after you get a dip correct me If I'm wrong .. :)Click to expand...


I might have to do that - I've got a dollar test w/ my name on it :). I think I'm comparing this chart to my bfp with my daughter, but I had no obvious imp. dip with that one. Driving myself crazy, and almost wish I didn't have that chart to compare, as our bodies can change a lot post baby/ in a few years. FX for you - update here if you test in a few days :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW Your temps look nice so far. I'd continue to monitor the temps for the next few days to see if they continue to rise. Good luck! :flower:

@Becyboo__x I'd continue to see if your temps rise after that dip too. Good luck! :flower:

Mid-luteal phase dips are usually related to estrogen production. It's a great sign if you see a continued rise after having the dip. Remember you don't always have to have a temp dip. So it doesn't mean you will not have a dip with one pregnancy if you didn't with another. While it doesn't always result in pregnancy, it does happen with greater frequency on pregnant charts. Good luck ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## liz1985

Just checking back in. Congrats to all the new BFPs! Good luck to those still to test.


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful2014 said:


> @KatyW Your temps look nice so far. I'd continue to monitor the temps for the next few days to see if they continue to rise. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @Becyboo__x I'd continue to see if your temps rise after that dip too. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> Mid-luteal phase dips are usually related to estrogen production. It's a great sign if you see a continued rise after having the dip. Remember you don't always have to have a temp dip. So it doesn't mean you will not have a dip with one pregnancy if you didn't with another. While it doesn't always result in pregnancy, it does happen with greater frequency on pregnant charts. Good luck ladies! :thumbup:

Thanks, Hopeful2014. I'm so appreciative of you ladies sharing your knowledge :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 20:
291
hemu
 



Attached Files:







548343_474031855963250_1246296250_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 0









pink_baby_dust_shirt-d235225284458690561ksj_325.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hopeful2014

We're approaching the end of May. Some of us are out and on our way to June. Some of us are still waiting for a May BFP! I'm glad we are sticking together.

I know that none of our journeys are easy. It starts with the waiting and passing of time waiting for the green light. Stopping at every stop sign and every red light until we get the green light that says go! Now! It reads ovulation is quickly approaching and may be closer than it would appear. Dealing with the bumps and obstacles like pains and problems throughout the month. Reeling with the excitement and fear of the curves of life. Sometimes it gets dark and we wonder if we will ever get there. Some of us are already there waving and smiling back at the rest! The rest of us are still on the journey, but we will all get to the point when finally up ahead we will get the excitement to see the destination we all want to arrive at. I am so thankful that you are with me. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Long_road 1.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 3









pic3.png
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kirstyjane13

Af was here this morning so I guess my frer was a false positive. Either that or it was a chemical, but I had 2 negatives after so if it was a chemical surely they would have been positive too. Im devastated as me and dp got excited. Oh well onto the next cycle :-( xx


----------



## chulie

Morning ladies!!' Congrats to all the bfp's!!! Sorry Ruskie...

Good luckie Beckyboo!!! Lets all hope June is the month for all of us!!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Im sorry kirsty jane! It probably was a chemical. With mine, i got positives for 2 days and then negative for 3 days then af showed a day late. 

So sorry ruskie!

Good luck everyone still waiting! Fingers crossed!


----------



## littlesteph

can you switch mine to june 19th please hopefully i get a bfp this time round


----------



## clairebear0

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Becyboo__x Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @EAandBA_TTC We're here for you. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> @Dannixo Yay! You have crosshairs now, right? Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> @FrancoRie710 It should give you crosshairs after a few days of high temps and once a shift is determined. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @RosyPosy5 It's still early, but I know it's hard to wait! Fingers crossed one day soon (hopefully tomorrow) you get two lines! Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @lesh07 It may be ovulation spotting or maybe you got nicked during bd? Any pain or is it heavier? That's definitely not fun on holiday. Feel better. :hugs:
> 
> @clairebear0 Congratulations! Do you want to make it official on here? :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> @melann13 Your little sweet pea is helping you make decisions now! It's all to be expected and understood! :winkwink:

Yes you can go ahead and make it official. I retested this morning and its still positive.


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats Claire!!

My new testing date is June 4. That'll be our anniversary so hoping for a bfp!


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats clairebear!

Afm, opk not quite positive but finally got watery cm yesterday! My temp has been super low the last 3 days...probably increased estrogen cuz of the clomid and black cohosh!


----------



## allforthegirl

lesh07 said:


> Hi hun. No I have had no pain really, Maybe a little tightness around the tummy area. I just wish my cycles could go back to normal. I used to know my cycles so well and they used to be so easy (Every 28 days i got af, No other problems) But since having my last ds they are all over the place. I just keep hoping it is an age thing as I have just turned 30! Xxx

I believe it is because of your age too!! We go through a whole bunch of new hormonal changes at 30 no one talks about. It will mess with our cycles and also we can have *THE* worst acne of our lives. Fun hey? I wish someone would have told me that cause I though I was PG every time I was late or something different was going on with my body!! Errr


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi all, just popping in to update: am on day 4 of my 1st Clomid 50mg round (CD 5-9). So far no side effects to speak of other than being super hot overnight! Keeping all the PMA I can muster and hoping for good things for us all! Huge congrats to the new BFPs!


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi Ladies:flower: Hope everyone is doing well today! I should be Oing in the next few days, have watery cm and such, no positive opk yet though! Temps are a bit up and down,I believe due to waking up at different times. Have an alarm set now so hope that helps! 

So for fun I thought I would ask a question! It may be tmi for some thou!! How do you keep things "spiced up" in the bedroom with all the bd:blush:?! I try to avoid discussing my fertile time with Hubby so he doesn't focus on why it is we are constantly bding though he still knows! I've found surprising him in the shower or in the middle of the night or early morning keeps things a bit spicer! What do you all think?


----------



## allforthegirl

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi Ladies:flower: Hope everyone is doing well today! I should be Oing in the next few days, have watery cm and such, no positive opk yet though! Temps are a bit up and down,I believe due to waking up at different times. Have an alarm set now so hope that helps!
> 
> So for fun I thought I would ask a question! It may be tmi for some thou!! How do you keep things "spiced up" in the bedroom with all the bd:blush:?! I try to avoid discussing my fertile time with Hubby so he doesn't focus on why it is we are constantly bding though he still knows! I've found surprising him in the shower or in the middle of the night or early morning keeps things a bit spicer! What do you all think?

I have bought some corsets and some sexy underwear. Bought a Japanese sensual bath (oh that was fun), some candles massage oil with a massage mit!! Or even just walk buy him naked LOL. I try to also keep kissing him sensually all day, so that he doesn't think I am just there for his :spermy: :haha:


----------



## Dannixo

> I took a test this morning at 10piui and 11 11 days past noverall shot and I thought I saw a very light shadow of a line which I've had positives all week assuming from the trigger shot and then it appeard to get very light not never go away. I waited 4 mins and still just saw what I thought was a shadow. Go back to bed get up 3 hours later and it's looks like a bfp. Could just be an evap. What do you ladies think? My boobs have been super sore for 4 days now.

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## burgbrandy

I always get bad evaps with those tests...

Could still be a bit of the trigger, but fingers crossed that it gets darker in a couple days!


----------



## J_Lynn

Dannixo said:


> I took a test this morning at 10piui and 11 11 days past noverall shot and I thought I saw a very light shadow of a line which I've had positives all week assuming from the trigger shot and then it appeard to get very light not never go away. I waited 4 mins and still just saw what I thought was a shadow. Go back to bed get up 3 hours later and it's looks like a bfp. Could just be an evap. What do you ladies think? My boobs have been super sore for 4 days now.
> 
> .Click to expand...

It looks like a bfp, but the trigger shot could also still be there 11 days out - I'd give it another 48 hours, honestly. The HCG levels go down by 50% a day, so it can take up to two weeks to get out, that's what my Dr told me anyway. He said wait until day 13 to test, so I just stick to that - just to be safe.


----------



## KatyW

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi Ladies:flower: Hope everyone is doing well today! I should be Oing in the next few days, have watery cm and such, no positive opk yet though! Temps are a bit up and down,I believe due to waking up at different times. Have an alarm set now so hope that helps!
> 
> So for fun I thought I would ask a question! It may be tmi for some thou!! How do you keep things "spiced up" in the bedroom with all the bd:blush:?! I try to avoid discussing my fertile time with Hubby so he doesn't focus on why it is we are constantly bding though he still knows! I've found surprising him in the shower or in the middle of the night or early morning keeps things a bit spicer! What do you all think?

That's a good idea - I think it is so much less stressful when we just relax and enjoy ourselves...it can be a time to be closer to your partner/husband/etc. :)


----------



## kirstyjane13

burgbrandy said:


> Im sorry kirsty jane! It probably was a chemical. With mine, i got positives for 2 days and then negative for 3 days then af showed a day late.
> 
> So sorry ruskie!
> 
> Good luck everyone still waiting! Fingers crossed!

Im going to try and not beat my self up about it, either way if it was a false positive or a Chemical what it comes down to is im not pregnant. But only our 2nd cycle so we have got plenty of time to try again xx


----------



## Mme2kdee

KatyW said:


> MamaPeaches said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:flower: Hope everyone is doing well today! I should be Oing in the next few days, have watery cm and such, no positive opk yet though! Temps are a bit up and down,I believe due to waking up at different times. Have an alarm set now so hope that helps!
> 
> So for fun I thought I would ask a question! It may be tmi for some thou!! How do you keep things "spiced up" in the bedroom with all the bd:blush:?! I try to avoid discussing my fertile time with Hubby so he doesn't focus on why it is we are constantly bding though he still knows! I've found surprising him in the shower or in the middle of the night or early morning keeps things a bit spicer! What do you all think?
> 
> That's a good idea - I think it is so much less stressful when we just relax and enjoy ourselves...it can be a time to be closer to your partner/husband/etc. :)Click to expand...

That is a great idea. My DH works 70-80 hours per week right now because of the industry he is in - the busy time :cry:
I have a hard time BDing because he leaves before I wake up and gets home when I am sleeping. I try to stay up later so we can BD but he doesn't want to know if we are trying or not trying (that time to try or not) because he doesn't want to be disappointed. I try to not make it obvious that it is time to try more than other times of the month but I struggle. I think spicing things up would be great to turn him on and get him in the mood after a super long day!
Things I have tried - buy new lingerie and give him a massage... any ideas that you all have could definitely benefit us all :happydance: Thanks for throwing this topic out there MamaPeaches!!! Awesome!


----------



## kirstyjane13

J_Lynn said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a test this morning at 10piui and 11 11 days past noverall shot and I thought I saw a very light shadow of a line which I've had positives all week assuming from the trigger shot and then it appeard to get very light not never go away. I waited 4 mins and still just saw what I thought was a shadow. Go back to bed get up 3 hours later and it's looks like a bfp. Could just be an evap. What do you ladies think? My boobs have been super sore for 4 days now.
> 
> .Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like a bfp, but the trigger shot could also still be there 11 days out - I'd give it another 48 hours, honestly. The HCG levels go down by 50% a day, so it can take up to two weeks to get out, that's what my Dr told me anyway. He said wait until day 13 to test, so I just stick to that - just to be safe.Click to expand...

I agree, id wait a few more days to test. Fxd it is your bfp xx


----------



## burgbrandy

kirstyjane13 said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry kirsty jane! It probably was a chemical. With mine, i got positives for 2 days and then negative for 3 days then af showed a day late.
> 
> So sorry ruskie!
> 
> Good luck everyone still waiting! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Im going to try and not beat my self up about it, either way if it was a false positive or a Chemical what it comes down to is im not pregnant. But only our 2nd cycle so we have got plenty of time to try again xxClick to expand...

Great attitude! Every month is a new opportunity. I try to add something new each cycle. :) makes me feel like I'm doing something at least! 

My chemical was on cycle 9, and the way I stayed positive was to look at it as at least we know its possible to get pregnant! This will be our first child together , so at least we know its possible! I have one, he has one biologically, and another adopted from his ex wife. So we were worried that something was wrong, but the chemical gave us some hope.


----------



## FrancoRie710

Mme2kdee said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaPeaches said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:flower: Hope everyone is doing well today! I should be Oing in the next few days, have watery cm and such, no positive opk yet though! Temps are a bit up and down,I believe due to waking up at different times. Have an alarm set now so hope that helps!
> 
> So for fun I thought I would ask a question! It may be tmi for some thou!! How do you keep things "spiced up" in the bedroom with all the bd:blush:?! I try to avoid discussing my fertile time with Hubby so he doesn't focus on why it is we are constantly bding though he still knows! I've found surprising him in the shower or in the middle of the night or early morning keeps things a bit spicer! What do you all think?
> 
> That's a good idea - I think it is so much less stressful when we just relax and enjoy ourselves...it can be a time to be closer to your partner/husband/etc. :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is a great idea. My DH works 70-80 hours per week right now because of the industry he is in - the busy time :cry:
> I have a hard time BDing because he leaves before I wake up and gets home when I am sleeping. I try to stay up later so we can BD but he doesn't want to know if we are trying or not trying (that time to try or not) because he doesn't want to be disappointed. I try to not make it obvious that it is time to try more than other times of the month but I struggle. I think spicing things up would be great to turn him on and get him in the mood after a super long day!
> Things I have tried - buy new lingerie and give him a massage... any ideas that you all have could definitely benefit us all :happydance: Thanks for throwing this topic out there MamaPeaches!!! Awesome!Click to expand...

This might be strange, but I had GREAT sex with my hubby once when I had been sleeping and he woke me up. I'm not usually inhibited or anything, but I think it's because I was SUPER relaxed and in between that dreaming and awake phase and he woke me up in a VERY nice way ;). I have told him that he needs to try that more often! Of course that's more on him than you, but if you left him a note inviting him to wake you up maybe it would work?


----------



## burgbrandy

As far as spicing things up...my dh is really into role play. And we do candles sometimes. He knows when its baby making time, and he looks forward to it, so he usually initiates BD during fertile time, so we don't have much issues there. But the rest of the month, we try to keep things interesting with dtd in various rooms and such. Quickie in the kitchen while supper is cooking, surprise him in the shower, on the couch during a movie...


----------



## Mme2kdee

FrancoRie710 said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaPeaches said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:flower: Hope everyone is doing well today! I should be Oing in the next few days, have watery cm and such, no positive opk yet though! Temps are a bit up and down,I believe due to waking up at different times. Have an alarm set now so hope that helps!
> 
> So for fun I thought I would ask a question! It may be tmi for some thou!! How do you keep things "spiced up" in the bedroom with all the bd:blush:?! I try to avoid discussing my fertile time with Hubby so he doesn't focus on why it is we are constantly bding though he still knows! I've found surprising him in the shower or in the middle of the night or early morning keeps things a bit spicer! What do you all think?
> 
> That's a good idea - I think it is so much less stressful when we just relax and enjoy ourselves...it can be a time to be closer to your partner/husband/etc. :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is a great idea. My DH works 70-80 hours per week right now because of the industry he is in - the busy time :cry:
> I have a hard time BDing because he leaves before I wake up and gets home when I am sleeping. I try to stay up later so we can BD but he doesn't want to know if we are trying or not trying (that time to try or not) because he doesn't want to be disappointed. I try to not make it obvious that it is time to try more than other times of the month but I struggle. I think spicing things up would be great to turn him on and get him in the mood after a super long day!
> Things I have tried - buy new lingerie and give him a massage... any ideas that you all have could definitely benefit us all :happydance: Thanks for throwing this topic out there MamaPeaches!!! Awesome!Click to expand...
> 
> This might be strange, but I had GREAT sex with my hubby once when I had been sleeping and he woke me up. I'm not usually inhibited or anything, but I think it's because I was SUPER relaxed and in between that dreaming and awake phase and he woke me up in a VERY nice way ;). I have told him that he needs to try that more often! Of course that's more on him than you, but if you left him a note inviting him to wake you up maybe it would work?Click to expand...

That is a great idea!!!!!! I may just try that this week - even though not ovulation time - just to see what he thinks! 
Thank you


----------



## kirstyjane13

burgbrandy said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry kirsty jane! It probably was a chemical. With mine, i got positives for 2 days and then negative for 3 days then af showed a day late.
> 
> So sorry ruskie!
> 
> Good luck everyone still waiting! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Im going to try and not beat my self up about it, either way if it was a false positive or a Chemical what it comes down to is im not pregnant. But only our 2nd cycle so we have got plenty of time to try again xxClick to expand...
> 
> Great attitude! Every month is a new opportunity. I try to add something new each cycle. :) makes me feel like I'm doing something at least!
> 
> My chemical was on cycle 9, and the way I stayed positive was to look at it as at least we know its possible to get pregnant! This will be our first child together , so at least we know its possible! I have one, he has one biologically, and another adopted from his ex wife. So we were worried that something was wrong, but the chemical gave us some hope.Click to expand...

I haven't even looked at it that way. My dp had cancer about testicular cancer 6 years ago (before we met) and had one testicle removed, he does have frozen sperm if ttc naturally doesn't work, he seems to think he can't have children now as he thought i'd be pregnant within the first month.. but i have every hope it will happen and what you have just said has made me even more hopeful. I don't even think about his past as the drs said to him freezing sperm was a precaution and hopefully he would be able to concieve naturally. So I guess if this was a chemical then we know everything's ok  xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Me and dp always try to dtd in various places, as he doesn't like to know when we are in the fertile stage as he worries we aren't doing it right and feels under pressure and in cycle 1 it felt forced as we were both so aware of what we were doing. however cycle 2i didn't say that whatever day was my most fertile and it did feel abit better, he's said he doesn't want to know what is the most fertile days this month, but i don't know if i can not tell him as i get excited hehe xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

oh can you also add my new testing to June 17th and remove bfp from my name ( :-( ) thank you xx


----------



## MamaPeaches

Great ideas ladies :) It's nice to have fun doing the deed and not worrying about the pressure! I agree with the getting woken up thing, I have found it works well when you start it too, it makes Hubby super excited and very pleasing! 

As soon as I get my positive opk I have a plan for Hubbs! He was a huge football player in high school about ten years ago and i have his old football jersey, since we are trying for a boy I plan to put it on and surprise him and ask him if he wants to make a little football player! He is in law enforcement now so I thought about using his hat or shirt or something also! You could use it for any occupation or hobby really! I will light candles and play soft music too :)


----------



## chulie

Great discussion. I have a friend whose happily married, never had bedroom issues...month 3 TTC and suddenly her hubby had "issues" because of the pressure. Luckily my dh is always ready to go! Hahaha. For us....before our daughter we had a pretty exciting sex life....now that she's here I can't really serve him dinner in my lingeri or show up to his hockey game in a jacket with lingeri only under it...I know people say kids shouldn't change things but....things change. We can't have random morning sex because she's up so early! Hahaha. So keeping things fresh before her was VERY easy!! Hahaha. Now...once she's in bed I still try and surprise him with lingeri or I may send him a text of my boobs or something from work. Hahaaha. But other than that.....we have found the key is just making sure you do it frequently....because as soon as you get too tired or put it off...before you know it, it's been 2 weeks..haha so making sure we just have it period is very important because it keeps us feeling connected all the time...then when TTC comes along it doesn't seem like such a specific "must be done" hahaha....DH and I don't talk about ovulation or anything like that. He just knows when we're not using protection and that's all he cares about. We had sex the other night and he's like "so you pregnant now?" Hahaaha and I said no sorry your boys were just swimming to their death. Hahaha. He won't know my test time is...he knows ill just tell him when it's time to test(except this time I won't be hahaaha)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@kirstyjane13 I'm so sorry. I've updated your date. It's true that being able to get pregnant is a great sign. It wasn't that you couldn't which means it will not be that you can't. Good luck! :flower:

@littlesteph Date updated. Fingers crossed!:flower:

@clairebear0 Congratulations!! You can see the BFP blinking by your name!:happydance:

@omgbaby Date updated. That will be a great anniversary gift. Good luck!:flower:

@gabbygabz Good luck! :flower:

@MamaPeaches Those sound like good ideas. We try to keep it spicy, but we also have times when we are just like today is one of the days, let's do it! But we're in it together and know that we need to so it still feels nice. :flower:

@Dannixo I don't know much about how long it stays positive. It sucks that you have to go through that and the waiting for it to go negative first. I hope it is the start of a BFP.:thumbup:

Those are all nice ideas ladies. Keep surprising dh. I'll try to think of some more ideas.:haha:


----------



## stargazer0726

wow! There are a lot of June 7th testers. Anyone want to be a TTC Buddy??


----------



## chulie

Hopeful can you update my test date...June 10th please! :)


----------



## Mme2kdee

Please update me to test June 19

Thank so much!


----------



## melann13

At the beginning of TTC I didn't really include DH on when fertile time was until it was actually go time. During fertile time I try to be on bottom when we finish and I propped up my hips after, so he definitely knew. After a few months he actually said he wanted to know way ahead of time, plus he started traveling more for work and he wanted to make sure that he could try to schedule around O time.
He did get stressed after a few months. He tried Fertile Aid, but ended up having a weird reaction to it (had some food sensitivities while take it). Sometimes he had a hard time getting in the mood when it seemed forced, so we took to using an app with illustrations (drawings- not actual photos) of fun positions. Even though they weren't always on the docket since I wanted to end on the bottom, we'd bookmark them for other times of the month and just talking about it together was really good to get us both in the mood.
I was definitely able to relax SO much more when I included DH. (I know not everyone's DH would be up for it), but I felt like watching my diet/ no alcohol after 7dpo, OPKs, temping etc put my in my own little world separate from DH. The last couple months he knew exactly where I was in my cycle and would be accommodating about not inviting us out to a bar with friends if it was my no alcohol week, or asking my how my temp was looking. Made me feel like we were really in it together. May was the most relaxed I'd been (still doing everything, just with a different attitude).


----------



## babychka

sooooooo i am not sure but i THINK i may have had a super squinter this morning!!! this afternoon took a first response (after drinking a ton of water...) and it was negative. i am SO SO SO hoping that it's just bc its super early (11-12dpo) 

wish me luck for tomorrow AM :)


----------



## littlesteph

good luck




i went on amazone this afternoon and brought 30 opks and i think it was 15 pregnancy tests for just under £10, and should be here by the 29th, in time for me to ovulate again :D


----------



## Fallen8905

i dont know whats wrong with me i have sore boobs and af type pain. on and off. I also had another lot of ewcm/sticky cm two days ago. I am 6-7Dpo


----------



## Hopeful2014

@stargazer0726 I'm due to test around June 7th _probably_. I always tell myself I will only test at 13 dpo if my temp is still elevated or more elevated than prior days or if I have intense symptoms. My temp usually drops on 13 dpo. I dream of waking up on 13 dpo and my temp being higher! I'm hopeful it will be this cycle. Good luck to you as well! :flower:

@chulie & @Mme2kdee Dates updated. Good luck ladies! :flower:

@babychka Sending you luck and baby dust for tomorrow! I hope it's a BFP! :happydance:

@littlesteph Good deal! :flower:

@Fallen8905 The ewcm might be from a secondary estrogen surge, which is totally normal in the tww. Fingers crossed that those are good symptoms! :flower:

@melann13 My dh thought everything would just happen easily and probably on first try when we started, which if I'm honest wasn't too different from what I thought. He thought temping, using opks, holding legs up, etc was silly so we didn't do those things for the first two months. He changed his mind after he started seeing that it wasn't working and his own sadness with it. He committed to temping and whatever else we needed to do. Of course he is a man...so he is not _always_ the easiest to work with. :haha: But I agree, having him with me is so much better. He doesn't know as much as me, but he knows a lot. Last cycle my temp dropped on 13 dpo and we didn't say anything about it, but the next day when af came he said he was worried it would after the temp from the previous day. We had both been worried about that temp, but we didn't tell each other hoping it wasn't bad news. I know men deal with this differently than women and sometimes it takes them a while to come around. They should put all their effort into it instead of feeling bad when it doesn't work out. They should work with us and be willing to do what's necessary instead of bottling up their emotions. However, sometimes the woman knows best and can get it done without alerting the man! Don't you just want to tell them, you get more bd-you want this baby just as badly-you know how it works now-get to work! :haha:


----------



## kirstyjane13

babychka said:


> sooooooo i am not sure but i THINK i may have had a super squinter this morning!!! this afternoon took a first response (after drinking a ton of water...) and it was negative. i am SO SO SO hoping that it's just bc its super early (11-12dpo)
> 
> wish me luck for tomorrow AM :)

Good luck. I hope you get a darker line tomorrow. Fxd xxx


----------



## Twag

I got my :bfp: well I got my first squinters at 10dpo but is is my one from this morning :cloud9:
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9bf4dac654247f6393840477aa344cea.jpg

:dust: ladies


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats!


----------



## MamaPeaches

Twag said:


> I got my :bfp: well I got my first squinters at 10dpo but is is my one from this morning :cloud9:
> https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9bf4dac654247f6393840477aa344cea.jpg
> 
> :dust: ladies

Congrats! Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!!!!


----------



## chulie

Congrats Twag!!!!! All the best in your 9 months!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Twag said:


> I got my :bfp: well I got my first squinters at 10dpo but is is my one from this morning :cloud9:
> 
> :dust: ladies

Congratulations!! That's a beautiful BFP!! Do you want to make it official on here? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twag

Yes please although still nervous :cloud9:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 21:
OoOo
Eccleston2011
 



Attached Files:







Think-Positive-Rainbow-Animated.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









picturechartofimplatation.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lesh07

Twag said:


> I got my :bfp: well I got my first squinters at 10dpo but is is my one from this morning :cloud9:
> https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9bf4dac654247f6393840477aa344cea.jpg
> 
> :dust: ladies

congrats hunni. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Well not dtd for the past 2 nights at the most crucial time but i think i have being O'ing early again and dtd on cd12 so hopefully will be alright. xxx good luck ladies. xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Congrats twag. H+h 9 months xx


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations twag!!


----------



## chulie

Morning ladies!!!! Well...this is the time I've been waiting for....on my fertility app there are green boxes around the next 5 days...c'mon eggies......find your mate.....Oh and....I keep hearing about some video called the Great Sperm Race......so my dh and I started watching it...omg he thought it was awesome! hahahaha...we're only 1/2 way through and gonna watch the last 2 parts tonight....but ya....very entertaining...and after we watched the first two he's like "huh...just like woman...gotta make everything difficult" HAHAHAHAHAHA......has anyone watched this? they have it split into 4 parts on youtube


----------



## ClandestineTX

I also thought the Great Sperm Race was hilarious (and a bit informative) - though the one I saw had 6 parts (each about 10 minutes, except for the last one that I believe was less than 6 minutes).


----------



## Hopeful2014

The Great Sperm Race is so funny and shows how daunting of a task it is. It's definitely more entertaining and informative than any school video you would see. It's so clever that men would probably enjoy it as well.


----------



## Dannixo

Twag said:


> I got my :bfp: well I got my first squinters at 10dpo but is is my one from this morning :cloud9:
> https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9bf4dac654247f6393840477aa344cea.jpg
> 
> :dust: ladies

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## allforthegirl

lesh07 said:


> Well not dtd for the past 2 nights at the most crucial time but i think i have being O'ing early again and dtd on cd12 so hopefully will be alright. xxx good luck ladies. xx

Good luck to you too!! Sometimes it only take one good shot!! :thumbup:

Twag Congrats!!

chile the great sperm race is a good way too look at it!! Enjoy the rest!!


----------



## chulie

Hopeful2014 said:


> The Great Sperm Race is so funny and shows how daunting of a task it is. It's definitely more entertaining and informative than any school video you would see. It's so clever that men would probably enjoy it as well.

After we'd dtd after we'd watched it I was laying in bed beside dh and I said...it's funny because I now picture all these little people in white outfits running around through mountanous terrain inside me.....hahahhaa...


----------



## allforthegirl

chulie said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> The Great Sperm Race is so funny and shows how daunting of a task it is. It's definitely more entertaining and informative than any school video you would see. It's so clever that men would probably enjoy it as well.
> 
> After we'd dtd after we'd watched it I was laying in bed beside dh and I said...it's funny because I now picture all these little people in white outfits running around through mountanous terrain inside me.....hahahhaa...Click to expand...

It kinda made me feel bad for all these lives that won't be born :cry: Though kinda cool how our Divine will help the strongest get there!! Or at least that is how I see it. Like a spermy angel helping it along the way LOL At least this give me comfort!! :winkwink:


----------



## burgbrandy

Morning ladies! I just got my positive opk this morning! A little cramping in both ovaries, but no real o pain yet. I should o tomorrow! I took mucinex last night and drank a ton of water yesterday so I've had plenty of ewcm yesterday and today. I rarely get ewcm so this is exciting!


----------



## allforthegirl

burgbrandy said:


> Morning ladies! I just got my positive opk this morning! A little cramping in both ovaries, but no real o pain yet. I should o tomorrow! I took mucinex last night and drank a ton of water yesterday so I've had plenty of ewcm yesterday and today. I rarely get ewcm so this is exciting!

That sounds exciting :happydance: Hope this does the trick for you!! GL!! :dust:


----------



## kirstyjane13

allforthegirl said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> The Great Sperm Race is so funny and shows how daunting of a task it is. It's definitely more entertaining and informative than any school video you would see. It's so clever that men would probably enjoy it as well.
> 
> After we'd dtd after we'd watched it I was laying in bed beside dh and I said...it's funny because I now picture all these little people in white outfits running around through mountanous terrain inside me.....hahahhaa...Click to expand...
> 
> It kinda made me feel bad for all these lives that won't be born :cry: Though kinda cool how our Divine will help the strongest get there!! Or at least that is how I see it. Like a spermy angel helping it along the way LOL At least this give me comfort!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

is the video on youtube? im intrigued lol xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats twag! I think that's one of the best bfps posted in awhile! So dark!!

The great sperm race is great ( it is on YouTube, 6 parts I think, about an hour) I first saw part of it a few years ago when a group if us student nurses went to teach a grade 7/8 class about nutrition, after our presentation the prof put on the last half to finish a different lesson.it was really neat! I just recently rematches it. It helps you stay level headed for sure!


----------



## amanda111308

Hey!! I was due to test on May 24th but I got the faintest of faint BFP this morning!! I am going tore test on May 24th though to be sure!! Yay!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

amanda111308 said:


> Hey!! I was due to test on May 24th but I got the faintest of faint BFP this morning!! I am going tore test on May 24th though to be sure!! Yay!!!

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats Twag on your BFP!! Fx for the rest of us!!!


----------



## melann13

Congrats to Twag and the other hopeful BFPs! Take a deep breath and then take a nap! :)


----------



## chulie

allforthegirl said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> The Great Sperm Race is so funny and shows how daunting of a task it is. It's definitely more entertaining and informative than any school video you would see. It's so clever that men would probably enjoy it as well.
> 
> After we'd dtd after we'd watched it I was laying in bed beside dh and I said...it's funny because I now picture all these little people in white outfits running around through mountanous terrain inside me.....hahahhaa...Click to expand...
> 
> It kinda made me feel bad for all these lives that won't be born :cry: Though kinda cool how our Divine will help the strongest get there!! Or at least that is how I see it. Like a spermy angel helping it along the way LOL At least this give me comfort!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh you should hear the conversations dh and I have sometimes...hahaha....like when we did it 2 days before...I'm like awwww....all of DH's brothers and sisters swimming to their death! :( Or DH makes comments like "Sorry boys...you were ahead of your time"............or the best is when our DD does something REALLY silly or bad....I look at DH and say "really???!?!?! she's the one that made it? couldn't have been the quiet one in the back huh?" haahahaha.... pleasse don't judge us! hahahaha

....but I do think...especially after watching The Great Sperm race how crazy it is that dd is here.....that like they say...one wrong turn and we could have a totally different baby!!! And we are so freakin' blessed to have her...I'd almost feel sad to think...what if I'd done something purposly to change things...she might not be here and she is beyond perfect.... It's why when people get SO crazy about gender swaying I can't help but think......why add the stress, do you realize what your up against????? hahaha....


----------



## burgbrandy

Lmao! The part about the sperm that made it....we say that too! Like why couldn't the laid back, quiet one have gotten there first?! Lol!

We watched the great sperm race in high school, along with a labor video! I remember when I was pregnant, I'd picture the "wet dog squeezing through the cat door" and think "omg! My downstairs will never be the same!"


----------



## burgbrandy

DH and I took a shower together last night and he started getting a little frisky. I gave him a good stare down and said "oh yeah! Its close to that time huh? Better save the swimmers for bedtime tonight!" I love that he's so involved! I texted him about my positive opk this morning and he said "guess that means I'm on top again!" He's such a dork!


----------



## J_Lynn

I finally just youtubed this video .... this is hilarious! !


----------



## allforthegirl

chulie said:


> Oh you should hear the conversations dh and I have sometimes...hahaha....like when we did it 2 days before...I'm like awwww....all of DH's brothers and sisters swimming to their death! :( Or DH makes comments like "Sorry boys...you were ahead of your time"............or the best is when our DD does something REALLY silly or bad....I look at DH and say "really???!?!?! she's the one that made it? couldn't have been the quiet one in the back huh?" haahahaha.... pleasse don't judge us! hahahaha
> 
> ....but I do think...especially after watching The Great Sperm race how crazy it is that dd is here.....that like they say...one wrong turn and we could have a totally different baby!!! And we are so freakin' blessed to have her...I'd almost feel sad to think...what if I'd done something purposly to change things...she might not be here and she is beyond perfect.... It's why when people get SO crazy about gender swaying I can't help but think......why add the stress, do you realize what your up against????? hahaha....

No one is judging here!! We all get what we can handle!! I guess I can handle a lot cause mine are always on the go. My almost 11yr old can't even sleep in yet, when all of his peers can't even get up before 10am on the weekends. There is mine up at 7am!! Outside by 8am :haha:

I love that you talk like that :winkwink:



burgbrandy said:


> DH and I took a shower together last night and he started getting a little frisky. I gave him a good stare down and said "oh yeah! Its close to that time huh? Better save the swimmers for bedtime tonight!" I love that he's so involved! I texted him about my positive opk this morning and he said "guess that means I'm on top again!" He's such a dork!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: That is awesome!!


----------



## Dannixo

Here is my test from this morning. I see a very very faint line. Not sure anymore.. Yesterday's night of been an evap.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## kirstyjane13

I see a line there xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

amanda111308 said:


> Hey!! I was due to test on May 24th but I got the faintest of faint BFP this morning!! I am going tore test on May 24th though to be sure!! Yay!!!

Congratulations xx


----------



## burgbrandy

I think i see a line! But it still could be the trigger...fx that it gets darker for u!


----------



## amanda111308

Dannixo said:


> Here is my test from this morning. I see a very very faint line. Not sure anymore.. Yesterday's night of been an evap.

My super faint bfp this morning looked like this only a touch more pink. I am going to test again on Friday when my AF is a actually due and see if I can officially let myself get excited. 

Lets hope these are sticky beans!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I see a line too, FX that it continues to get darker !!

AFM it feels like I am peeing myself I am so wet right now..... It is actually gross I think I am going to have to put on a liner!!

All these symptoms I am having are almost too good to be true.... I sure hope this isn't a nasty trick my body is playing on me!!


----------



## chulie

burgbrandy said:


> DH and I took a shower together last night and he started getting a little frisky. I gave him a good stare down and said "oh yeah! Its close to that time huh? Better save the swimmers for bedtime tonight!" I love that he's so involved! I texted him about my positive opk this morning and he said "guess that means I'm on top again!" He's such a dork!

Haaahahahahahhaa......awesome!!That was like a few nights ago after we'd had sex DH rolls off my and says.. "There your pregnant".....I swear I laughed for 10 minutes...............I'm like "Babe....there's no egg there"......and he just laughed.......I guess if you can't have a good laugh about it all....what's the point right????????


Danni....Amanda...GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!!!!! I hope those are as sticky as a 3 year olds fingers!

Allforthe girl.....that sounds promising...but yes.....we all know the body can be a cruel torturous joke sometimes.....


----------



## kirstyjane13

allforthegirl said:


> I see a line too, FX that it continues to get darker !!
> 
> AFM it feels like I am peeing myself I am so wet right now..... It is actually gross I think I am going to have to put on a liner!!
> 
> All these symptoms I am having are almost too good to be true.... I sure hope this isn't a nasty trick my body is playing on me!!

fxd you get a bfp, when are you going to test? xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Dannixo said:


> Here is my test from this morning. I see a very very faint line. Not sure anymore.. Yesterday's night of been an evap.

I SEE IT !!! Try a frer hun :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

kirstyjane13 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I see a line too, FX that it continues to get darker !!
> 
> AFM it feels like I am peeing myself I am so wet right now..... It is actually gross I think I am going to have to put on a liner!!
> 
> All these symptoms I am having are almost too good to be true.... I sure hope this isn't a nasty trick my body is playing on me!!
> 
> fxd you get a bfp, when are you going to test? xxClick to expand...

On Sat, only four more days LOL:test:


----------



## kirstyjane13

allforthegirl said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I see a line too, FX that it continues to get darker !!
> 
> AFM it feels like I am peeing myself I am so wet right now..... It is actually gross I think I am going to have to put on a liner!!
> 
> All these symptoms I am having are almost too good to be true.... I sure hope this isn't a nasty trick my body is playing on me!!
> 
> fxd you get a bfp, when are you going to test? xxClick to expand...
> 
> On Sat, only four more days LOL:test:Click to expand...

that's the worst bit isn't it .. the waiting. I feel abit useless atm.. i'm not fertile nor am I waiting to test, just waiting hehe. 

Good luck for Saturday, fxd xx


----------



## littlesteph

J_Lynn said:


> I finally just youtubed this video .... this is hilarious! !

I remember watching it a few years ago tried watching today on youtube but it won't let me, says it blocked in my country :(


----------



## omgbaby

Okay this is weird. I think I'm CD10, around there, don't feel like looking!! Lol anyway today I started feeling like af was on her way & off & on the past few days I get like pinching that lasts a minute & then its done.


----------



## jadex7

Ok ladies,
I had posted on my forum that I had broke down and tested yesterday at 9dpo and I swear I just posted this morning how I was going to wait. I had this feeling, I mean the nagging type to poas. So I did. I swear this looks like a BFP....:happydance: I did it 10 minutes ago and this appeared after 1 minute. What do you guys think should I wait and test with the pink dye hpt because I've heard bad things about the blue dye ones, am I going crazy ... I just couldn't wait to test any more, this was my last month actively trying so I went all out :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2528.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2527.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## allforthegirl

jadex7 said:


> Ok ladies,
> I had posted on my forum that I had broke down and tested yesterday at 9dpo and I swear I just posted this morning how I was going to wait. I had this feeling, I mean the nagging type to poas. So I did. I swear this looks like a BFP....:happydance: I did it 10 minutes ago and this appeared after 1 minute. What do you guys think should I wait and test with the pink dye hpt because I've heard bad things about the blue dye ones, am I going crazy ... I just couldn't wait to test any more, this was my last month actively trying so I went all out :winkwink:

Looks like a :bfp: to me!! Congrats


----------



## allforthegirl

omgbaby said:


> Okay this is weird. I think I'm CD10, around there, don't feel like looking!! Lol anyway today I started feeling like af was on her way & off & on the past few days I get like pinching that lasts a minute & then its done.

Sounds like you may have some o pains :dust:


----------



## mummy2o

Thats a lovely big fat positive. Congrats

AFM I'm having ovulation pains. So OH and me will DTD, but I'm sick as a dog atm :( but never mind.


----------



## Mme2kdee

jadex7 said:


> Ok ladies,
> I had posted on my forum that I had broke down and tested yesterday at 9dpo and I swear I just posted this morning how I was going to wait. I had this feeling, I mean the nagging type to poas. So I did. I swear this looks like a BFP....:happydance: I did it 10 minutes ago and this appeared after 1 minute. What do you guys think should I wait and test with the pink dye hpt because I've heard bad things about the blue dye ones, am I going crazy ... I just couldn't wait to test any more, this was my last month actively trying so I went all out :winkwink:

Congrats!! Definitely a BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations jadex!!


----------



## Dannixo

jadex7 said:


> Ok ladies,
> I had posted on my forum that I had broke down and tested yesterday at 9dpo and I swear I just posted this morning how I was going to wait. I had this feeling, I mean the nagging type to poas. So I did. I swear this looks like a BFP....:happydance: I did it 10 minutes ago and this appeared after 1 minute. What do you guys think should I wait and test with the pink dye hpt because I've heard bad things about the blue dye ones, am I going crazy ... I just couldn't wait to test any more, this was my last month actively trying so I went all out :winkwink:

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

CD 3, bloodwork for hormone levels today, doctor consult on results Thursday... 

Hubby is in on fertile times, he likes knowing... But I don't always remind him it's test time - or let him know I test from 10 DPO til AF - wouldn't want him to know how nuts I am :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Definitely bfp! Congrats!


----------



## burgbrandy

Holy effin cow! Ive never seen an opk THIS positive! Looks like the cohosh has boosted my lh! Lol! The phone doesnt do it justice. It is ridiculously dark! :sex: :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130521_205623_874-1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats jade!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Help! Is this am Evap????? https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=131539


----------



## burgbrandy

Not really sure...i hate blue dye tests. Bad for evaps. How long before the line showed?


----------



## Mme2kdee

That pic was at night so not fmu. Taken after 5 min. Here is out if the stick after 30min. I'm going to retest tomorrow morning. Trying not to getting my hopes up. I don't think it is a positive but thought I'd ask lol I got excited.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=131548#share


----------



## Mme2kdee

That pic was at night so not fmu. Taken after 5 min. Here is out if the stick after 30min. I'm going to retest tomorrow morning. Trying not to getting my hopes up. I don't think it is a positive but thought I'd ask lol I got excited.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=131548#share


----------



## burgbrandy

Definitely test in the morning! I do see something, but these have evaps that are bright blue but thin. Maybe try a pink dye test tomorrow? Even dollar store tests work well!


----------



## allforthegirl

burgbrandy said:


> Holy effin cow! Ive never seen an opk THIS positive! Looks like the cohosh has boosted my lh! Lol! The phone doesnt do it justice. It is ridiculously dark! :sex: :thumbup:

Holy shmoly!! that is dark!! go get em girl!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@chulie That's so funny! I think it's great that you and dh can have fun with it. We are the same. Imagine each one of us was strong enough to fight our way past all of the others and all of the obstacles! We are each a total miracle and pretty tough as well! :bodyb:

@allforthegirl Good luck with those symptoms! I hope they are the start of your BFP! :thumbup:

@burgbrandy Good luck! I hope the ewcm is the key to getting the BFP this cycle! :thumbup:

@amanda111308 Congratulations! I can't wait for it to get darker. Let me know when you want to make it official on here! :happydance::happydance:

@Dannixo Your temp still looks good. I'm so hopeful you get a strong, dark positive soon! :flower:

@omgbaby Is it too early for ovulation pains to come? I just looked at your chart-bravo on the bd! :blush:

@jadex7 I do see a line! I'd take a pink dye test if you feel nervous about it, but I think it looks like a BFP! Let me know when you want to make it official on here! :happydance::happydance:

@mummy2o Awe, sorry. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

@EAandBA_TTC Let us know about the results. We have to keep a little something from dh sometimes, right? :flower:

@Mme2kdee I see something. I know people have trouble with the blue dye tests, but I don't have any experience with them. I hope you get a clearer answer in the morning! :thumbup:


----------



## Fallen8905

Mme2kdee said:


> That pic was at night so not fmu. Taken after 5 min. Here is out if the stick after 30min. I'm going to retest tomorrow morning. Trying not to getting my hopes up. I don't think it is a positive but thought I'd ask lol I got excited.
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=131548#share

Sorry it looks like a indent to me :(


----------



## KatyW

Mme2kdee - I see something and fx that it is your bfp. Hope you see a line when you test again. 

As for me, 12 dpo and a bfn at 11 dpo. No AF and temp not low...so I'm waiting to test until I'm "late" at 15 dpo or so...since I only have FRER tests left and don't really want to waste them :) Below is my chart for chart stalkers like myself :).

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lesh07

Mme2kdee said:


> That pic was at night so not fmu. Taken after 5 min. Here is out if the stick after 30min. I'm going to retest tomorrow morning. Trying not to getting my hopes up. I don't think it is a positive but thought I'd ask lol I got excited.
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=131548#share

I see a line but whether it is a bfp line or an evap i'm not sure but wishing you loads of luck!!! xxx


----------



## lesh07

jadex7 said:


> Ok ladies,
> I had posted on my forum that I had broke down and tested yesterday at 9dpo and I swear I just posted this morning how I was going to wait. I had this feeling, I mean the nagging type to poas. So I did. I swear this looks like a BFP....:happydance: I did it 10 minutes ago and this appeared after 1 minute. What do you guys think should I wait and test with the pink dye hpt because I've heard bad things about the blue dye ones, am I going crazy ... I just couldn't wait to test any more, this was my last month actively trying so I went all out :winkwink:

I see a line. congrats hunni. H&H 9 months. xxxx


----------



## pennymarie

Wow, I'm gone for a few days and so many thing happened. Congrats to the bfp's and positive opks!!

dannixo: I have seen you around for a bit, and I hope all this temping pays off! 

AFM, I ordered opks from testsforless.com back on May 4th, and still haven't gotten them, has anyone ordered from them? Lesson learned and I'm going back to the early preg test website. Their hpts suck though, so many evaps


----------



## lilly_bum

:cry: well wow what a week i dotn even know were to start :( well on tuesday i got my gollbladder removed felt really sore after it which isnt normal got my blood tests done to find out i have pancreatitis and my liver is in stress and i was also jaundice and in agony even morphine wasnt helping so i got out last night night feeling a bit better apart from the fact tat af cam on monday 5 days early even though i ose opks and was sure the exact day i ov so anyway put me down for next month i think feeling kinda out of it just now and taking things slowely thanks guys xxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW I'm still so hopeful for you with that temp dip and because your temp is still up! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@pennymarie I haven't bought any from there. Perhaps give them a call and see what's going on. I'm glad to see you back around. :flower:

@lilly_bum I've been thinking about you. That's definitely a tough patch. I hope you're on your way to feeling better. It seems that extreme illness brings af earlier. It has with me in the past. I'll move you to TBA for now. :hugs:


Ladies, I found some tips for ttc. They might be worth a shot. :thumbup:
Ladies: 
1. Eat a lot of carrots because they are rich in beta-carotene and vitamin A. This can improve quantity and quality of cm.

Men:
1. Take folic acid. A study found that men with the highest level of folic acid have on average 20% less chromosomal defects in sperm. 
2. Eat tomato soup because tomatoes contain lycopene which increases sperm quality. Best in sauces, soups, and juices.
3. Eat products rich in zinc because it's important in production of sperm and testosterone. It's found in pumpkin seeds, oysters, beef, seafood, and lamb.
4. Drink coffee or a beverage containing caffeine two hours before intercourse. It improves sperm parameters.


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 22:
Becyboo__x
Twag :bfp:

I'm also eagerly awaiting some confirmations and darker lines from some of you! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







8.png
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## littlesteph

pennymarie said:


> Wow, I'm gone for a few days and so many thing happened. Congrats to the bfp's and positive opks!!
> 
> dannixo: I have seen you around for a bit, and I hope all this temping pays off!
> 
> AFM, I ordered opks from testsforless.com back on May 4th, and still haven't gotten them, has anyone ordered from them? Lesson learned and I'm going back to the early preg test website. Their hpts suck though, so many evaps

i order some from amzon a few days ago and had an e-mail saying they should be here by the 29th.


----------



## omgbaby

Lily hope you get better soon love!!

Hopeful, lol!!!! Blame OH! LOL I don't know who the hell increased his sex drive but I think they're trying to kill me


----------



## Mme2kdee

Looks like it was an Evap:( I started taking opks cd13 and never had a positive. Figured I missed it or something. Took an opk today too and it is darker than it has been. Maybe I'm ovulating late? I'm due for af tomorrow and on cd 28


----------



## burgbrandy

Opks turn positive when pregnant too...did u use an hpt this morning?


----------



## allforthegirl

lilly_bum said:


> :cry: well wow what a week i dotn even know were to start :( well on tuesday i got my gollbladder removed felt really sore after it which isnt normal got my blood tests done to find out i have pancreatitis and my liver is in stress and i was also jaundice and in agony even morphine wasnt helping so i got out last night night feeling a bit better apart from the fact tat af cam on monday 5 days early even though i ose opks and was sure the exact day i ov so anyway put me down for next month i think feeling kinda out of it just now and taking things slowely thanks guys xxx

Gosh girl :hug: It sounds like a horrible bout you are going through right now. But now that you know you will get the proper treatment to get you all fixed up!! I will send you some strength! :flower:


----------



## Mme2kdee

burgbrandy said:


> Opks turn positive when pregnant too...did u use an hpt this morning?

Sure did and negative :( lol my cycles have been crazy. I wonder how that works if you O cd28 or 28. Do you start your cycle again or does it hold off? Definitely a positive opk though.


----------



## burgbrandy

Some women get an lh surge before their period. I have a friend who consistantly gets a positive opk 2 days before af, every month. It doesnt mean u didnt o before and are oing now.


----------



## chulie

Mme2kdee......I'm sorry to hear you think it's an evap....I didn't want to comment because I know so little about evap lines...but I really hope that's not it! :(

Lily_bum...Wow!!! what a rought ride! That is crazy.....sounds like you need some much needed rest....get that body all better and I bet it happens next month for sure!

Off to a baseball game tonight with work......it's funny because in my head I'm thinking...darn...I'd rather get home and get to bd!!! hahahahahaa.....I may leave early....

Omgbaby....SO FUNNY...hahahaha.......I was gonna say....I think the fact that my hubby is "always" ready to go kinda has become a serious turn on lately...hahahaa...him and I were talking about sometimes the pressure that's associated with this baby making business because my best friend had said her dh who had never had issues suddenly had trouble when they were ttc....and dh was boasting about how he's always ready to go blah blah blah...and suddenly I dunno i was just sooo turned on! hahaha......so funny! Let's just say...between him and me...there is a WHOLE lot of horny in the air in our house these days!!!!! hahahaha....


----------



## Mme2kdee

Thanks all. I had a positive opk this morning. My cycles have been very messed up the past few months. My doctor said I wasn't ovulating. My guess is due to stress. So this month I've been trying to de stress and had negative opks until today. Maybe my cycles are changing to be longer and this is actual ovulation or maybe it's just a sign af is on her way. Not too sure. :) staying positive and fingers crossed this is O 
Thanks for everyone's kind words and positivity. I love this thread


----------



## melann13

For those who think they may be ovulating late and wondering what it does to the cycle, I O'd late (CD24) the month I tried Soy Iso. My normal O is CD15 or so. AF came 13 days after O. So it was a long cycle for me, but my luteal phase was normal. Hope that helps. 
Cant' wait to see some pics of darker lines from some of you ladies!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ruskiegirl said:


> Its official :witch: is here on to June for me , I will be testing on June 18th :thumbup:

Best of luck to you! Maybe we will both get our :bfp: next month :)


----------



## Dannixo

Took a first response and it was negative, looks like it was all in my head and the tests were all just evaps. Waiting for af then off to surgery for me.


----------



## nikkilucky77

burgbrandy said:


> Morning ladies! I just got my positive opk this morning! A little cramping in both ovaries, but no real o pain yet. I should o tomorrow! I took mucinex last night and drank a ton of water yesterday so I've had plenty of ewcm yesterday and today. I rarely get ewcm so this is exciting!

YAY!! Get busy ;)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Dannixo said:


> Took a first response and it was negative, looks like it was all in my head and the tests were all just evaps. Waiting for af then off to surgery for me.

Sorry to hear that hun! It looked like a positive to me :(. Good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Can you please put me down for June 16th for testing? Thank you :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Dannixo said:


> Took a first response and it was negative, looks like it was all in my head and the tests were all just evaps. Waiting for af then off to surgery for me.

When is af due?


----------



## Dannixo

burgbrandy said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Took a first response and it was negative, looks like it was all in my head and the tests were all just evaps. Waiting for af then off to surgery for me.
> 
> When is af due?Click to expand...

Thursday or Friday


----------



## omgbaby

Chulie, lmao the other day out of nowhere I was all over him. Lol the things we go through. I was just home for lunch & had to make him hold off til I get off work.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well AF is making her way out , I also went and picked up my hubbys semen analysis jar today , Dr said we can start clomid after that if his results looks good :thumbup: If they look good that puts us with a diagnosis of Unexplained infertility tho


----------



## J_Lynn

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well AF is making her way out , I also went and picked up my hubbys semen analysis jar today , Dr said we can start clomid after that if his results looks good :thumbup: If they look good that puts us with a diagnosis of Unexplained infertility tho

But that is fantastic that he is going to go get a SA done :) Yay!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

J_Lynn said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well AF is making her way out , I also went and picked up my hubbys semen analysis jar today , Dr said we can start clomid after that if his results looks good :thumbup: If they look good that puts us with a diagnosis of Unexplained infertility tho
> 
> But that is fantastic that he is going to go get a SA done :) Yay!Click to expand...

Yep this is so true considering he wasn't going to do it a few weeks ago but I think him seeing and hearing how much it really means to me to find out whats going on it changed his mind . Also he gets to do it int he privacy of our own home since we live in a small town hehe


----------



## J_Lynn

Ruskiegirl said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well AF is making her way out , I also went and picked up my hubbys semen analysis jar today , Dr said we can start clomid after that if his results looks good :thumbup: If they look good that puts us with a diagnosis of Unexplained infertility tho
> 
> But that is fantastic that he is going to go get a SA done :) Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep this is so true considering he wasn't going to do it a few weeks ago but I think him seeing and hearing how much it really means to me to find out whats going on it changed his mind . Also he gets to do it int he privacy of our own home since we live in a small town heheClick to expand...


THat's how my hubby got to do his also, they said to just do it at home and bring it back within an hour after collecting the sample. I would think that makes it a lot easier for them :)


----------



## FrancoRie710

J_Lynn said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well AF is making her way out , I also went and picked up my hubbys semen analysis jar today , Dr said we can start clomid after that if his results looks good :thumbup: If they look good that puts us with a diagnosis of Unexplained infertility tho
> 
> But that is fantastic that he is going to go get a SA done :) Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep this is so true considering he wasn't going to do it a few weeks ago but I think him seeing and hearing how much it really means to me to find out whats going on it changed his mind . Also he gets to do it int he privacy of our own home since we live in a small town heheClick to expand...
> 
> 
> THat's how my hubby got to do his also, they said to just do it at home and bring it back within an hour after collecting the sample. I would think that makes it a lot easier for them :)Click to expand...

Very true. We live in a metropolitan area so hubs had to go to a clinic with a special leather chair. He was a trooper, but he did say it took a while for him to... um... deposit his sample.


----------



## J_Lynn

FrancoRie710 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well AF is making her way out , I also went and picked up my hubbys semen analysis jar today , Dr said we can start clomid after that if his results looks good :thumbup: If they look good that puts us with a diagnosis of Unexplained infertility tho
> 
> But that is fantastic that he is going to go get a SA done :) Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep this is so true considering he wasn't going to do it a few weeks ago but I think him seeing and hearing how much it really means to me to find out whats going on it changed his mind . Also he gets to do it int he privacy of our own home since we live in a small town heheClick to expand...
> 
> 
> THat's how my hubby got to do his also, they said to just do it at home and bring it back within an hour after collecting the sample. I would think that makes it a lot easier for them :)Click to expand...
> 
> Very true. We live in a metropolitan area so hubs had to go to a clinic with a special leather chair. He was a trooper, but he did say it took a while for him to... um... deposit his sample.Click to expand...

I had to help him work up to get his sample ... he said he wasn't doing it on his own .... if you get my drift :blush: LOL So I am sure that makes it easier as well, he won't do any work for himself, I guess that's why he got married :haha:

I don't think he would have done it had it been required he sit in a new environment on a chair that a million other men had sat in and done the same thing - I know him well enough to know he would have given that a big ol' "Hell naw" hahahha so your husband is a super trooper!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

J_Lynn said:


> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well AF is making her way out , I also went and picked up my hubbys semen analysis jar today , Dr said we can start clomid after that if his results looks good :thumbup: If they look good that puts us with a diagnosis of Unexplained infertility tho
> 
> But that is fantastic that he is going to go get a SA done :) Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep this is so true considering he wasn't going to do it a few weeks ago but I think him seeing and hearing how much it really means to me to find out whats going on it changed his mind . Also he gets to do it int he privacy of our own home since we live in a small town heheClick to expand...
> 
> 
> THat's how my hubby got to do his also, they said to just do it at home and bring it back within an hour after collecting the sample. I would think that makes it a lot easier for them :)Click to expand...
> 
> Very true. We live in a metropolitan area so hubs had to go to a clinic with a special leather chair. He was a trooper, but he did say it took a while for him to... um... deposit his sample.Click to expand...
> 
> I had to help him work up to get his sample ... he said he wasn't doing it on his own .... if you get my drift :blush: LOL So I am sure that makes it easier as well, he won't do any work for himself, I guess that's why he got married :haha:
> 
> I don't think he would have done it had it been required he sit in a new environment on a chair that a million other men had sat in and done the same thing - I know him well enough to know he would have given that a big ol' "Hell naw" hahahha so your husband is a super trooper!Click to expand...

LOL my DH said the same thing , I will do it but you have to actually do it we tried early before he went to work but 30 minutes with no luck . Thinking of ways to make it easier on him and quicker :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Mme2kdee :hugs: It sucks that you have to deal with this. I hope that this is ovulation for you since your doctor said it hasn't been happening. I hope your body is regulating from the stress and this is the beginning of a BFP. You just have to watch for a temp shift. Good luck. 

@chulie I hope you had a nice time at the game and a nice time sneaking away from it. :haha:

@Dannixo :hugs: I hope af stays away. 

@nikkilucky77 Date updated. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl :hugs: I hope you get the answers you need so you can be on your way to a BFP.


----------



## lesh07

Just checking in. Feel so tired all the time at the moment that havent managed to dtd now for 4 nights. :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm apparently 13dpo today 

No af signs that I always get like a bubbling feeling usually or I get pains .. 
Usually cm is dry aswell by now .. but nothing .. cm is creamy 

:bfn: on tests


----------



## mummy2o

Hopeful2014 said:


> Ladies, I found some tips for ttc. They might be worth a shot. :thumbup:
> Ladies:
> 1. Eat a lot of carrots because they are rich in beta-carotene and vitamin A. This can improve quantity and quality of cm.
> 
> Men:
> 1. Take folic acid. A study found that men with the highest level of folic acid have on average 20% less chromosomal defects in sperm.
> 2. Eat tomato soup because tomatoes contain lycopene which increases sperm quality. Best in sauces, soups, and juices.
> 3. Eat products rich in zinc because it's important in production of sperm and testosterone. It's found in pumpkin seeds, oysters, beef, seafood, and lamb.
> 4. Drink coffee or a beverage containing caffeine two hours before intercourse. It improves sperm parameters.

Shame I don't check this forum daily. (Must get into a habit of doing so) Next month I will eat carrots daily and give OH a very boring the limited soup choice. Best thing he loves tomato soup. 2dpo I believe atm so fx we got the egg this time.


----------



## Mrs A

Becyboo__x said:


> I'm apparently 13dpo today
> 
> No af signs that I always get like a bubbling feeling usually or I get pains ..
> Usually cm is dry aswell by now .. but nothing .. cm is creamy
> 
> :bfn: on tests

Ooh your chart is looking good, ill bet your pregnant xx


----------



## Mummy to HP

Becyboo__x said:


> I'm apparently 13dpo today
> 
> No af signs that I always get like a bubbling feeling usually or I get pains ..
> Usually cm is dry aswell by now .. but nothing .. cm is creamy
> 
> :bfn: on tests

Fingers crossed, I dont know much about charts having never done it myself but I think from other things I have seen from ops your chart is looking good!

:dust:


----------



## littlesteph

i ordered some opks and pregnancy tests a few days ago. 30 opks and 25 pregnancy tests for a little under £10 and they turned up this morning in plenty of time for ovulation day :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 23:
Mrs.R
Footiec
Dannixo
 



Attached Files:







images2.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 0









pink_baby_dust_shirt-d235225284458690561ksj_325.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kirstyjane13

Where did you get the from Littlesteph? I was going to get some from eBay but all seemed expensive lol. All that for under 10 isnt bad xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think its strange not feeling any af signs I always get bubbling in my belly if not its slight pains ..

But my 3 pregnancies I got a positive from 9dpo-12 latest .. but maybe everytime is different .. least I will know by Saturday unless she decides to be late :growlmad:


----------



## NadiaSweety

I am no longer testing in May. Cany you move my test day to June 5? thanks!


----------



## KatyW

Becyboo__x said:


> Think its strange not feeling any af signs I always get bubbling in my belly if not its slight pains ..
> 
> But my 3 pregnancies I got a positive from 9dpo-12 latest .. but maybe everytime is different .. least I will know by Saturday unless she decides to be late :growlmad:


I wonder if every time is different. I've only had one pregnancy so I have no idea what it's like with a second pregnancy. I've done a lot of chart stalking on FF and your chart does look good. FX for you.


----------



## KatyW

13 dpo and haven't tested yet - I'd rather see AF than a BFN. I am feeling hopeful, though, this cycle. https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Mrs A

KatyW said:


> 13 dpo and haven't tested yet - I'd rather see AF than a BFN. I am feeling hopeful, though, this cycle. https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart

That looks like a lovely implantation dip there, I say :test:


----------



## burgbrandy

Chart looks good katy! Test!


----------



## KatyW

I know! Ha. I tested at 11 dpo and got a bfn so I'm afraid it will not show up if it's positive...if that was implantation, anyone know how many days it takes to show up positive on a pregnancy test?


----------



## burgbrandy

Depends on the person...3-7 is average, i think. Depends on how fast ur hcg doubles and if u are one of those women who always have a low amount of hcg in ur system. Obviously takes longer for 0 to double enough to get a positive than it does 2 to double enough. :) id say 5 days is about average.


----------



## KatyW

Thanks, burgbrandy. I will test in the a.m., but only if my temp rises...I hate seeing a bfn


----------



## chulie

Hello Ladies!!!

KatyW I know how you feel...I'm kinda the same....I know some people LOVE testing but with my dd...my first month I tested and got a BFN and was so sad...I realized for me, it was just better to wait until I'm late and find out my body's own way than to see that white again....

Wanna hear something funny/sad....with my dd...I had NO symptoms the month I got pregnant..except that I got constipated...I'll never forget out of no where...I am usually SO regular...every morning after my bread and coffee I'm off to go and suddenly one day I just didn't have to go...I thought that was SUPER strange because you can set your clock to me. I didn't think anything of it at the time but now I know it's a sign of pregnancy...so even though I'm currently in my ovulation window....when I come in to work and have to "go"....there's this.....crap I have to crap.......HAHAHAHA...so sad.... 

I also have a new issue...man I hate this waiting thing...I just found out my girlfriend is having her bachelorette party June 22nd....normally it wouldn't be a big deal..I'd go and just hide drinking non alcoholic drinks and whatnot....but....they're doing a WINE TOUR! They have a non alcoholic option...but all my friends would know if I picked the non drinking option..and I'm just one of those people whose a bit afraid the first little bit. I definitely wouldn't be ready to tell anyone. They have a thing where you can cancel 10 days before (and I would know by then I hope???) but they'll still charge you 25 bucks to cancel..and we have to book by June 2nd. So I akwardly emailed the tour place privately and just explained that I might have to cancel and asked if I do can they waive the 25 bucks since I know so far ahead..because I'd hate to not go and then find out I'm not...I don't want miss out on fun if I'm not!! hahahaa...... Anyways...we'll see what they say.....Oh this waiting....so frustrating! But hey...ONE more thing to add to my " If I don't get pregnant this month it's ok because......." list....a fun wine tour!!! yaaa!!!

Speaking of...does anyone else have that???? silver linings to keep things in perspective if case it doesnt happen this month? I think it helps me a bit to not feel so overwhelmed with the process.......I think it keeps a good balance...so far I have:
-more alone time with dd
-get to drink at an upcoming wedding
-wine tour
-more time to save $$


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Becyboo__x & @KatyW I've heard of people who say each pregnancy can be different. You don't always have to have the same symptoms and you might experience them at different times. Fingers crossed! :flower:

@KatyW That's a cute picture by the way. Your chart is looking nice as well! Good luck! :flower:

@NadiaSweety Welcome back! Date updated. Fingers crossed for a June BFP!:flower:


----------



## Dannixo

Well month 6 of clomid down the drain, first iui didn't work, guess that was a waste of money! Had a temp dip below cover line today and negative on first response. Sorry for the piss poor attitude but I'm disappointed in myself, feel like a failure and not to mention the $3500 were up to and now I'm off to surgery June 18th. Been crying all morning.


----------



## allforthegirl

chulie said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> KatyW I know how you feel...I'm kinda the same....I know some people LOVE testing but with my dd...my first month I tested and got a BFN and was so sad...I realized for me, it was just better to wait until I'm late and find out my body's own way than to see that white again....
> 
> Wanna hear something funny/sad....with my dd...I had NO symptoms the month I got pregnant..except that I got constipated...I'll never forget out of no where...I am usually SO regular...every morning after my bread and coffee I'm off to go and suddenly one day I just didn't have to go...I thought that was SUPER strange because you can set your clock to me. I didn't think anything of it at the time but now I know it's a sign of pregnancy...so even though I'm currently in my ovulation window....when I come in to work and have to "go"....there's this.....crap I have to crap.......HAHAHAHA...so sad....
> 
> I also have a new issue...man I hate this waiting thing...I just found out my girlfriend is having her bachelorette party June 22nd....normally it wouldn't be a big deal..I'd go and just hide drinking non alcoholic drinks and whatnot....but....they're doing a WINE TOUR! They have a non alcoholic option...but all my friends would know if I picked the non drinking option..and I'm just one of those people whose a bit afraid the first little bit. I definitely wouldn't be ready to tell anyone. They have a thing where you can cancel 10 days before (and I would know by then I hope???) but they'll still charge you 25 bucks to cancel..and we have to book by June 2nd. So I akwardly emailed the tour place privately and just explained that I might have to cancel and asked if I do can they waive the 25 bucks since I know so far ahead..because I'd hate to not go and then find out I'm not...I don't want miss out on fun if I'm not!! hahahaa...... Anyways...we'll see what they say.....Oh this waiting....so frustrating! But hey...ONE more thing to add to my " If I don't get pregnant this month it's ok because......." list....a fun wine tour!!! yaaa!!!
> 
> Speaking of...does anyone else have that???? silver linings to keep things in perspective if case it doesnt happen this month? I think it helps me a bit to not feel so overwhelmed with the process.......I think it keeps a good balance...so far I have:
> -more alone time with dd
> -get to drink at an upcoming wedding
> -wine tour
> -more time to save $$

Oh my you are toooooo funny :rofl:

I don't have a silver lining other than I can open a giant bottle of grey goose the day AF show LOL what keeps me going that i have faith that it will happen when it is supposed to happen!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Dannixo said:


> Well month 6 of clomid down the drain, first iui didn't work, guess that was a waste of money! Had a temp dip below cover line today and negative on first response. Sorry for the piss poor attitude but I'm disappointed in myself, feel like a failure and not to mention the $3500 were up to and now I'm off to surgery June 18th. Been crying all morning.

Honey, you are not a failure. Not at all. Infertility and difficulty conceiving is just like other medical conditions that we encounter. It's something unfair that we don't deserve and something that is so hard to deal with. The difference is there is more awareness of other problems. People are made to feel bad about themselves as though they did something or as though they are not doing enough. That's not true! Don't blame yourself because this is not something that you did to yourself! TTC is so difficult already (for some) but it is so unfair for people who have to go through so much. Don't give up on your dream and definitely don't give up on yourself! We know you did what you could and you will prevail! :hugs:


----------



## FrancoRie710

Dannixo- so sorry! I know you must be really disappointed.

I just have this feeling that I'm out this month too. I'm only 7 dpo but since I have these Internet cheapies I have tested at 5dpo and also this morning and of course, both bfn. I'm not that upset about it right now because I still have hope that it could change in a few days. But there's this underlying sadness and certainty that I'm out. Again.

I saw a thread that was "the positives of a bfn" and, like chulie and pp said, my biggest positives relate to alcohol, LOL. I'm also going on vacation at the end of June so if I'm not preg I'll prob have more energy for walking around and not having to worry about avoiding certain fish and whatnot. Plus wine. Always wine.


----------



## Dannixo

Hopeful2014 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Well month 6 of clomid down the drain, first iui didn't work, guess that was a waste of money! Had a temp dip below cover line today and negative on first response. Sorry for the piss poor attitude but I'm disappointed in myself, feel like a failure and not to mention the $3500 were up to and now I'm off to surgery June 18th. Been crying all morning.
> 
> Honey, you are not a failure. Not at all. Infertility and difficulty conceiving is just like other medical conditions that we encounter. It's something unfair that we don't deserve and something that is so hard to deal with. The difference is there is more awareness of other problems. People are made to feel bad about themselves as though they did something or as though they are not doing enough. That's not true! Don't blame yourself because this is not something that you did to yourself! TTC is so difficult already (for some) but it is so unfair for people who have to go through so much. Don't give up on your dream and definitely don't give up on yourself! We know you did what you could and you will prevail! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! This is just what I needed to hear and means alot to me!


----------



## littlesteph

kirstyjane13 said:


> Where did you get the from Littlesteph? I was going to get some from eBay but all seemed expensive lol. All that for under 10 isnt bad xx

I got them from amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Choose-you...4090&sr=8-2&keywords=opks+and+pregnancy+tests

thats the link if you scroll down a little you can get them together


----------



## J_Lynn

Dannixo said:


> Well month 6 of clomid down the drain, first iui didn't work, guess that was a waste of money! Had a temp dip below cover line today and negative on first response. Sorry for the piss poor attitude but I'm disappointed in myself, feel like a failure and not to mention the $3500 were up to and now I'm off to surgery June 18th. Been crying all morning.

The first IUI doesn't always work ... my friend did 6 before it worked for her. Please don't be so hard on yourself - you're not a failure. It's not your fault.


----------



## chulie

Dannixo said:


> Well month 6 of clomid down the drain, first iui didn't work, guess that was a waste of money! Had a temp dip below cover line today and negative on first response. Sorry for the piss poor attitude but I'm disappointed in myself, feel like a failure and not to mention the $3500 were up to and now I'm off to surgery June 18th. Been crying all morning.

Ok first of all...NEVER appologize for a thing!!!!! If you can't express how you feel and mean it here...where can you!?!?! That's why we're here...to support eachother no matter if it's on an up or a down. You are allowed to pissed! 

Second....:hugs:

Third....I can't imagine how your feeling and I won't pretend I do....just know it's nothing YOU did......allow yourself to feel how you feel. So many times we're so hard on ourselves as woman..that we need to be these super humans.....allow yourself to feel upset and then get ready for whatever you have planned next!!!! We'll all be here rooting for your BFP WHEN it happen!!!


----------



## melann13

Dannixo
I agree with all the wonderful supporters you have here. While I can't imagine how frustrating it is to go through so much and still not see that BFP, the good news is that it seems you've gotten your doc to try lots of different things in a "relatively" short amount of time. I say "relatively" because while I'm sure it seems like AGES to you, many docs won't do anything new until they've tried each one for 6mos-a year. So kudos to you for rocking through so many options and ruling things out. You're just that much closer to your little one.

On a smaller scale I felt the same way, trying Soy Iso, Pineapple Core, knocking out caffeine, DH on Fertile Aid, Pre-Seed, + the standard OPKs, charting etc. After I gave up on all those little things it happened. I'm not one to say "It happens when you stop trying", because let's face it, that's bull shit, but I will say that sometimes it happens when you least expect it.
:hugs:to you, lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## melann13

KatyW said:


> I know! Ha. I tested at 11 dpo and got a bfn so I'm afraid it will not show up if it's positive...if that was implantation, anyone know how many days it takes to show up positive on a pregnancy test?

I had a ID at 8dpo and BFP at 11dpo. My blood HCG was only 23 that day, so it most likely would not have shown 2 days after dip, and barely did at 3. My test pics are back around May2nd if you're curious.


----------



## ClandestineTX

melann13 said:


> Dannixo
> I agree with all the wonderful supporters you have here. While I can't imagine how frustrating it is to go through so much and still not see that BFP, the good news is that it seems you've gotten your doc to try lots of different things in a "relatively" short amount of time. I say "relatively" because while I'm sure it seems like AGES to you, many docs won't do anything new until they've tried each one for 6mos-a year. So kudos to you for rocking through so many options and ruling things out. You're just that much closer to your little one.
> 
> On a smaller scale I felt the same way, trying Soy Iso, Pineapple Core, knocking out caffeine, DH on Fertile Aid, Pre-Seed, + the standard OPKs, charting etc. After I gave up on all those little things it happened. I'm not one to say "It happens when you stop trying", because let's face it, that's bull shit, but I will say that sometimes it happens when you least expect it.
> :hugs:to you, lots and lots of :hugs:

I <3 "I'm not one to say "It happens when you stop trying", because let's face it, that's bull shit, but I will say that sometimes it happens when you least expect it."


----------



## Lazydaisys

I tested today.. Not sure how many dpo as messed up my ovulation testing but due to have AF in about 4 days. Bfn!!!

I've squinted, I've held the test up to the light and I've tried to persuade myself that there's a second line. There isn't.

Got AF cramps that I've persuaded and imagined are a little baby getting comfy inside. I squeezed my boobs so they actually hurt for real now. I've told myself my pmt bad mood is pregnancy hormones kicking in.

I'm dreaming about getting pregnant,I'm becoming obsessed.

Silver lining- I bought a lovely car with my saved baby money. I get my nails done regularly telling myself I'd be spending that amount on nappies. I've booked and been on two consolation 'never mind lets go holidays' Bought myself a very expensive new dress hoping it will be Sod's law I will get a baby bump and not get much chance to wear it. I've painted and done up the house. Had new underwear for baby making.

This month I have a some lovely alcohol supplies. Running out of silver linings I think.

Checked the test again. Bfn x


----------



## burgbrandy

My silver linings cant revolve around alcohol as im a recovering alcoholic and in AA...so my bfn positives are usually something like tattoos and piercings that are forbidden while pregnant. :) and i order opks and hpts in bulk hoping that i wont need them. We spend our saved baby money on taking the kids camping and fishing, and on hunting and shooting supplies. We have a company picnic at cedar point at the end of june, so if i get bfns, i can look foward to rollar coasters. :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Probably not a good idea for me to start having tattoos whilst I'm acting like a loon. Who knows what I could end up with!!!  I like the rollercoaster idea x


----------



## allforthegirl

I love the peircing and tattoo thing. I actually finished my large tattoo on my side while WTT after my loss, so that was awesome. I have tons more that I want, but not the money to do it!! :dohh:


----------



## burgbrandy

I also got a large side tat a few months ago. The serenity prayer that goes from my bra line to my hip. Cant wait to see what that will look like with a bump!! All my pics while pregnant will be taken from that side. Lol! I got a rose with a tribal on my calf last month. I have 6 total now. Hubby has 17!! We save money here and there for them. Won't be getting any more until after summer because I don't want to skip swimming cuz of a new tat. All of mine have personal meaning. There are so addicting!


----------



## J_Lynn

I just went and got a new tattoo last Saturday - it's my birth flower, my dads birth flower, and my moms birth flower (Chrysanthemum, Primrose, and Daffodil) on the back of my neck. That's #7 for me. I think I am done now - I will wait until I have a child, and then get a tattoo for them ... but until then, I am done. I love them though - they're so addicting!!!


----------



## RaeChay

My positives: more $ in savings each month with a bfn. Boozing. Vegas. Lululemon shopping trips. Plan to get myself some diamond earrings if I go 12 months with bfn's. LOTS of fun sex, which makes hubby super happy (and has a funny effect of him waiting on me hand and foot it feels like!). Sure I could come up with more if needed


----------



## allforthegirl

Would love to see your serenity tat!! I have a hip to rib cage tribal fairy with her wings wrapping around almost to my spine!! I have four lady bugs on the top of my foot for my boys! My first was a butterfly after I left the nest. Then when I had a Lap surgery the scar was right beside my butterfly so I had a lilly to cover it, you can't even see the scar. I also have kanji saying pure of heart on my wrist.


*Update:* I just found snotty CM!! :yipee: Never thought I would be excited to see that but I am, found that on about 7DPO with my BFP cycle!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Ill post a pic of my serenity tat when i get home!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Is snotty cm good??? How am I to obsess when I'm not even sure what I'm looking for???!! I have googled signs. Mines snotty and watery at the same time if thats possible? Sorry tmi.

This tww is torturous!! Ill be glad when this its over it seems to be much harder for me this month as I'm hoping to avoid a tube dye test next month if I get bfp I won't have to go.

Ladybird tattoos sound cute. I don't have any tattoos as I'm too much of a wimp but I do like them. Looking forward to seeing serenity pic also x


----------



## nikkilucky77

Dannixo-Don't give up! You aren't a failure...our bodies are just so complicated and it just wasn't the month for you. It WILL happen for you! :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lazydaisys said:


> Is snotty cm good??? How am I to obsess when I'm not even sure what I'm looking for???!! I have googled signs. Mines snotty and watery at the same time if thats possible? Sorry tmi.
> 
> This tww is torturous!! Ill be glad when this its over it seems to be much harder for me this month as I'm hoping to avoid a tube dye test next month if I get bfp I won't have to go.
> 
> Ladybird tattoos sound cute. I don't have any tattoos as I'm too much of a wimp but I do like them. Looking forward to seeing serenity pic also x

Tattoos aren't that bad!! I was super nervous but it's more an irritating feeling..start small :). I only have 4 but definitely want more!


----------



## FrancoRie710

Lazydaisys said:


> This tww is torturous!! Ill be glad when this its over it seems to be much harder for me this month as I'm hoping to avoid a tube dye test next month if I get bfp I won't have to go.

If you mean an HSG, I was SUPER nervous about it too, and I don't usually get nervous about medical procedures. It was painful but nothing like the women on some threads described. I was able to breathe through it and it was over in 30 seconds. Of course you would rather have a bfp (wouldn't we all!) but I hope I can ease your mind if you do have to get the HSG.


----------



## burgbrandy

Here ya go ladies my serenity tattoo! Ignore the stretch marks. Lol! Besides my rose/tribal, i have my daughters name on my wrist, chinese symbol of strength on my hand, hubby's initials and our anniversary date on my neck, and my name on my chest. (need that one covered. Lol.)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130523_174335_811.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Dannixo

Well the witch flew in so I'm out. Good luck to those still waiting to test.


----------



## MamaBear93

Af is due for me on the 31st! I am having a hard time trying to convince myself to wait until then to test :dohh: I have one week left and I'm going nuts!!! :wacko:


----------



## chulie

Burgbrandy- I absolutely LOVE that tattoo!!!!!! Amazing!!! 

Dannixo.....oh girl....so friggen sorry....


----------



## ProfWife

Out.


----------



## burgbrandy

So sorry ladies! Just remember theres always a new cycle! Fingers crossed for a june bfp!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my that is very beautiful Tattoo!

As for all the ladies that the :witch: caught up to :hugs: GL for next cycle!!


----------



## babychka

ughhhhh af came :( going to get cd3 labs tomorrow to start a workup...


----------



## nikkilucky77

Good luck ladies! There is always next month :). At least the maybe I'm pregnant thoughts are on a break. 

Burgbrandy-AWESOME tat! Love it!


----------



## babychka

ill be testing again june 23 :)


----------



## MamaBear93

I bought a dollar tree test and got a bfn of course because I am only 6DPO I wasn't expecting any thing. Just needed to curb the urge to test lol GL ladies!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

babychka said:


> ughhhhh af came :( going to get cd3 labs tomorrow to start a workup...

A few days different, but I went for CD 3 bloodwork this past Tuesday.. Calling tomorrow for results


----------



## allforthegirl

GL ladies going into new cycles. The best thing is you can start fresh!! :flower:


----------



## Mme2kdee

I'm so sorry to hear about all of the bfn!!! I hope next month is the month for everyone here!
To everyone who got their BFP congrats! I hope we all are joining you soon!


Looks like I truly did ovulate yesterday. I am now a day late. Looks like the stress pushed O to cd28. I will be testing June 5


----------



## KatyW

Dannixo said:


> Well month 6 of clomid down the drain, first iui didn't work, guess that was a waste of money! Had a temp dip below cover line today and negative on first response. Sorry for the piss poor attitude but I'm disappointed in myself, feel like a failure and not to mention the $3500 were up to and now I'm off to surgery June 18th. Been crying all morning.

Dannixo, I'm sorry, hugs.


----------



## KatyW

I missed my chance to test this a.m.w/ fmu - is it worth it to try later in the day? What do you think? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Ruskiegirl

KatyW said:


> I missed my chance to test this a.m.w/ fmu - is it worth it to try later in the day? What do you think? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart

Yes your chart looks really good I would test :thumbup: Just try and hold it for at least 4 hours


----------



## MamaBear93

KatyW said:


> I missed my chance to test this a.m.w/ fmu - is it worth it to try later in the day? What do you think? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart

TEST TEST TEST!!! It doesn't really matter as long as you hold it in for at least four hours. Some women even get better results later in the day :winkwink: GL I wanna see a :bfp: !!! :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

thanks, Ruskiegirl :)


----------



## KatyW

MamaBear93 said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> I missed my chance to test this a.m.w/ fmu - is it worth it to try later in the day? What do you think? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart
> 
> TEST TEST TEST!!! It doesn't really matter as long as you hold it in for at least four hours. Some women even get better results later in the day :winkwink: GL I wanna see a :bfp: !!! :hugs:Click to expand...

:) Will do and post today what I see. FX it's a bfp.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@MamaBear93 Welcome to our group! I understand how hard it is to wait to test. 6 dpo is too early! Remember implantation is 6-12 dpo. But test away if you need to! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


@chulie & @FrancoRie710 I think you have the right idea. We should all come up with one thing that we couldn't or shouldn't do if pregnant and do that if the witch comes. I'm going to try to think of something really good. :thumbup:

@Lazydaisys :hugs: I'm sorry. It sucks to think you are struggling to find another silver lining. I look at your list and think that's what I need to do. I need to make sure I am living all of my life, every day and every moment. Sometimes we get so wrapped up in two week increments. I think accomplishments, big or small, help us along the way. We have to think of something for you! :flower:

@RaeChay The diamonds and being waited on hand and foot sounds nice. :haha:

@allforthegirl Yay! I hope it's your first sign again!! Fingers crossed! :happydance:

@EAandBA_TTC Good luck on your results. Let us know how it goes. :flower:

@Mme2kdee I'm glad you have it sorted. I'm sorry it's been so confusing/annoying for you. I updated your date. Good luck! :flower:

@KatyW Good luck!! I'm so hopeful for you. :happydance:


----------



## lesh07

burgbrandy said:


> Here ya go ladies my serenity tattoo! Ignore the stretch marks. Lol! Besides my rose/tribal, i have my daughters name on my wrist, chinese symbol of strength on my hand, hubby's initials and our anniversary date on my neck, and my name on my chest. (need that one covered. Lol.)

Nice tat hunni. xx


----------



## lesh07

Well feel really down now as I was hoping to bring home a holiday baby but been so tired on this holiday that not dtd for 5 nights now!!! Lucky enough I think I have been O'ing early on cd 10 and I know we dtd on cd 6 and cd 10 so you never know but I think it's unlikely.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Dannixo I'm sorry. I hope you will stick around with us for June. I'll move you to TBA for now. :hugs:

@ProfWife I'm sorry. :hugs: I hope you will stick around with us too. I'll move you to TBA for now. 

@babychka I'm sorry. Date updated. I'm glad you're sticking with us. Let us know how the labs go. :hugs:


@ Any lady who is struggling at any point of her cycle. Don't give up. You will prevail. Don't get too discouraged about the amount of time it takes you because that time will pass anyway and you are working towards your goal. One day your child will thank you for all of the hard work, dedication, and heartbreak you have gone through. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







believe.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 0









6910553921_c05fe3292b_z.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 0









images.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Becyboo__x

Not sure if I have a positive or not .... 

Will upload when I go on laptop its only something faint which worries me after my last 2 losses


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anyone know what this Is :wacko:
it looks like a line and in real life it looks a lot pronounced then now
on my laptop.. but aswell it looks really faint and smudge like?

Ive only took out of casing because on these tests the casing reflects
on my camera and you never can see faints .. was in time limit aswell not 
after.. Not an indent either on the actual test its a very pale pink

My trouble now is I can't get any more tests atm I ordered some online and
they should of been here by now but there not unfortunately :(


----------



## Hopeful2014

Becyboo__x said:


> Anyone know what this Is :wacko:
> it looks like a line and in real life it looks a lot pronounced then now
> on my laptop.. but aswell it looks really faint and smudge like?
> 
> Ive only took out of casing because on these tests the casing reflects
> on my camera and you never can see faints .. was in time limit aswell not
> after.. Not an indent either on the actual test its a very pale pink
> 
> My trouble now is I can't get any more tests atm I ordered some online and
> they should of been here by now but there not unfortunately :(

I do see some color there, your temps look nice, and it appears you are past your normal lp length. I hope that's a BFP! When will you be able to test again?


----------



## newbie2013

A couple of you mentioned CD3 tests - what are they for?

Thanks


----------



## Becyboo__x

This is my problem now I live in a village type area so there is like only small shops that sell essential bits no where close sells tests :( ... I can't get anywhere further as I have to take my son nursery and can't go further out and get back in time to get him :dohh:

so im not sure unless my clearblue come todays post which i highly doubt :(

We wasn't fully trying for a cycle so i wasn't going to test like i always do.. but i wish i got more in now ready :dohh:


----------



## KatyW

Becyboo__x said:


> Not sure if I have a positive or not ....
> 
> Will upload when I go on laptop its only something faint which worries me after my last 2 losses

Your chart looks really good!


----------



## KatyW

Tested today and it was a bfn. Boo! But no AF yet (I am either 12 or 14 dpo).https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Becyboo__x

KatyW said:


> Tested today and it was a bfn. Boo! But no AF yet (I am either 12 or 14 dpo).https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart

Your chart is looking so good too!!

Fxed :dust:


----------



## burgbrandy

Katy, may be still early if that was am implantation dip. Fx for u! Ur chart looks amazing!


----------



## amanda111308

So I tested on Tuesday (few days ago) and got the faintest of faint bfps... Well AF is due today and I got a bfn :( I was SO sure this was my month!! Oh well... I just hope AF shows up fast so we can go on to cycle #2 for ttc #2. I have never charted temps before is there a special link anyone can share to teach me all the ins and outs of it??? I would SUPER appreciate it!!!

Thankies!!


----------



## chulie

Newbie...from what I remember....cd3 tests are done for women who are having their fertility monitored. They do blood work ect..on day 3 to monitor your ovulation cycle.

Beckyboo...I'm always so nervous because I've only ever done 2 tests in my life so I feel like I know so little about tests...but I *think* I do see something!

Katyw......we will keept cheering until the ol' witch shows! No news is good news!


----------



## burgbrandy

amanda111308 said:


> So I tested on Tuesday (few days ago) and got the faintest of faint bfps... Well AF is due today and I got a bfn :( I was SO sure this was my month!! Oh well... I just hope AF shows up fast so we can go on to cycle #2 for ttc #2. I have never charted temps before is there a special link anyone can share to teach me all the ins and outs of it??? I would SUPER appreciate it!!!
> 
> Thankies!!

Fertility friend has a charting course that is excellent!


----------



## burgbrandy

newbie2013 said:


> A couple of you mentioned CD3 tests - what are they for?
> 
> Thanks

When u are being monitored, they take CD 3 blood tests to get a baseline for hormone levels. That way they have something to compare to when they draw again at CD 21 to confirm o.


----------



## chulie

Amanda....if you got a hint of a bfp it could just be that your other test was more diluted???? no AF is always a good thing!!!


----------



## amanda111308

I guess it is good that AF hasn't arrived yet... But today is 19dpo shouldn't I have a positive by now if I actually am preggo? Is there still hope?


----------



## MamaPeaches

Ok ladies I need some advice! I am almost positive I'm oing today, lots of ewcm, o pain, and right on course with the day ff shows I should be oing but my OPKS just aren't positive. Close but not positive. I've been testing and made a chart starting on cd9. Is it possible to O and not get a true positive opk? I'm hoping for a spike in temp in the morning to help me confirm but my temp dove a bit this morning. 

And I am spotting ever so slightly, I believe due to a bit of rough bding :blush: Anyone else ever get this too? 

Congrats to all the BFPs! I love how positive this group is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chulie

amanda111308 said:


> I guess it is good that AF hasn't arrived yet... But today is 19dpo shouldn't I have a positive by now if I actually am preggo? Is there still hope?

Do you remember how many dpo you were when you got your bfp with your 1st? Cause ya you'd think you have something by now...or could you have o'd late pushing back your cycle?????


----------



## burgbrandy

MamaPeaches said:


> Ok ladies I need some advice! I am almost positive I'm oing today, lots of ewcm, o pain, and right on course with the day ff shows I should be oing but my OPKS just aren't positive. Close but not positive. I've been testing and made a chart starting on cd9. Is it possible to O and not get a true positive opk? I'm hoping for a spike in temp in the morning to help me confirm but my temp dove a bit this morning.
> 
> And I am spotting ever so slightly, I believe due to a bit of rough bding :blush: Anyone else ever get this too?
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs! I love how positive this group is!

You can o with no positive opk...surges can be super short and u could have missed it. Remember, u can have ewcm for a few days before o, and o pain can happen before, during, or after o. Spotting is also common with ovulation. There's always a possibility that u won't o for a few more days, so keep bding! Keep using the opks and temping. Temping is the only way to truly confirm what day is o. U may get a positive opk later today or tomorrow. Remember, lh is produced after u wake up, so opks are more accurate between 2 pm and 6 pm. And remember, 3 hour hold! Maybe the ones u took were just too diluted.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well ladies I tested at 9DPO and I have an extremely faint line but it is pink!! The picture I took can't pic it up, but a friend did tweak it on another thread and you can see the shadow... so this could be a start of a BFP FX

IMG_1355.jpg


----------



## omgbaby

Allforthegirl : your side tattoo sounds pretty!!!

Brandy yours is gorgeous. I love how the main words are big.

I have 2 but want more I just always want to make sure they have meaning so it takes me awhile.

AFM I'm pissed woke up in the middle of the night because of a damn Charlie horse in my foot and I had to get out of bed for it to stop. Well I guess it was closer to 7 then I thought because my temp was a little higher.so if I miss my o dip to give me crosshairs I'm gonna scream!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Fx allforthegirl!! Ur chart is great!


----------



## omgbaby

allforthegirl said:


> Well ladies I tested at 9DPO and I have an extremely faint line but it is pink!! The picture I took can't pic it up, but a friend did tweak it on another thread and you can see the shadow... so this could be a start of a BFP FX
> 
> IMG_1355.jpg

I can't see pic! Gl!


----------



## amanda111308

chulie said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> I guess it is good that AF hasn't arrived yet... But today is 19dpo shouldn't I have a positive by now if I actually am preggo? Is there still hope?
> 
> Do you remember how many dpo you were when you got your bfp with your 1st? Cause ya you'd think you have something by now...or could you have o'd late pushing back your cycle?????Click to expand...

Well I was recovering from a twin miscarriage and hadn't had a cycle in months. When I finally did test for pregnancy I was 8 weeks along and it wasn't a very dark bfp at all but it was clear as day. So I don't have much to go off of from last time unfortunately :(


----------



## burgbrandy

Omgbaby: ur chart is looking much better! I told u u were normal. Lol! Have u seen my chart? Looking a little odd but I'll have cross hairs tomorrow with o on CD 14, 2 dpo today.


----------



## MamaPeaches

allforthegirl said:


> Well ladies I tested at 9DPO and I have an extremely faint line but it is pink!! The picture I took can't pic it up, but a friend did tweak it on another thread and you can see the shadow... so this could be a start of a BFP FX
> 
> IMG_1355.jpg

Hope this is it for you!


----------



## burgbrandy

And I bet u get ur cross hairs after 2 more high temps. O on CD 12!


----------



## ClandestineTX

burgbrandy said:


> newbie2013 said:
> 
> 
> A couple of you mentioned CD3 tests - what are they for?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> When u are being monitored, they take CD 3 blood tests to get a baseline for hormone levels. That way they have something to compare to when they draw again at CD 21 to confirm o.Click to expand...

CD 3 blood tests measure follicular stimulating hormone (FSH), which gets higher throughout the fertile years of her life (as her ovarian reserve- number of eggs she has left- decreases). Basically it takes a higher level of FSH to stimulate a follicle to mature an egg as a woman ages, but not everyone's reproductive system ages at the same rate as their biological one. 

Estradiol (E2) this is one of the estrogens that should be low at the beginning of a cycle, high E2 on CD 3 is associated with ovarian cysts or decreased number of eggs remaining. Also a doctor may look at lutenizing hormone (LH) and/ or prolactin levels if they are really thorough or specifically looking for a problem with hormone signals PCOS or signal issues from the pituitary. 

Day 21 (really should be 7 DPO) blood tests are primarily to measure progesterone levels, which should be at their peak after ovulation. They may repeat FSH and/ or LH tests for comparison to earlier in the cycle, but the biggie here is the progesterone, unless they are looking for something specific. 



MamaPeaches said:


> Ok ladies I need some advice! I am almost positive I'm oing today, lots of ewcm, o pain, and right on course with the day ff shows I should be oing but my OPKS just aren't positive. Close but not positive. I've been testing and made a chart starting on cd9. Is it possible to O and not get a true positive opk? I'm hoping for a spike in temp in the morning to help me confirm but my temp dove a bit this morning.
> 
> And I am spotting ever so slightly, I believe due to a bit of rough bding :blush: Anyone else ever get this too?
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs! I love how positive this group is!

There are a lot of women that don't get "true" positive OPKs and ovulate just fine, I've had cycles where my temperature and other symptoms scream OVULATION and my OPKs got progressively darker and then lighter without technically being positive. I suggest using the OPKs, as well as CM, temps, etc. if you aren't getting an actual positive (where the test line is as dark or darker than the control). Because you may not be ovulating - remember the OPKs are just one measure and to look at the big picture of your tests and symptoms. And actually @Twag - who just got her BFP - I believe doesn't really get positives either, so it happens.


----------



## MamaPeaches

burgbrandy said:


> MamaPeaches said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I need some advice! I am almost positive I'm oing today, lots of ewcm, o pain, and right on course with the day ff shows I should be oing but my OPKS just aren't positive. Close but not positive. I've been testing and made a chart starting on cd9. Is it possible to O and not get a true positive opk? I'm hoping for a spike in temp in the morning to help me confirm but my temp dove a bit this morning.
> 
> And I am spotting ever so slightly, I believe due to a bit of rough bding :blush: Anyone else ever get this too?
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs! I love how positive this group is!
> 
> You can o with no positive opk...surges can be super short and u could have missed it. Remember, u can have ewcm for a few days before o, and o pain can happen before, during, or after o. Spotting is also common with ovulation. There's always a possibility that u won't o for a few more days, so keep bding! Keep using the opks and temping. Temping is the only way to truly confirm what day is o. U may get a positive opk later today or tomorrow. Remember, lh is produced after u wake up, so opks are more accurate between 2 pm and 6 pm. And remember, 3 hour hold! Maybe the ones u took were just too diluted.Click to expand...

Thank you! For some reason I missed that timing of my opk should be later in the day, I've been taking them around 9am. Ill keep bding until my temp confirms it! Thank you again!


----------



## ClandestineTX

MamaPeaches said:


> Thank you! For some reason I missed that timing of my opk should be later in the day, I've been taking them around 9am. Ill keep bding until my temp confirms it! Thank you again!

Depends on your OPKs, too. Mine specify first thing in the morning, but I also have a longer surge (lasts more than a day, some have short ones that last less than 12 hours), I can test first thing every morning and would still see some point of the surge - once you've been doing it awhile you'll get to know yours - there was one cycle I tested every 4-6 hours to see where my surge started and stopped because it seemed contrary to what other women said when I was getting +OPKs first thing in the morning.


----------



## melann13

My Target brand OPKs said to use FMU, but the ICs didn't really say, so I would pee around 2pm and then again at about 4:30 or 5 when I got home from work, so even though it wasn't super concentrated it didn't really matter since you're comparing it to the darkness of the control. That way they were always the same and I could see the day to day progression.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@melann13: just curious, as I've also used both - did you get real positives later in the day with the other ones? I've only gotten positive on either the Target or generics from Amazon with FMU - any other time of the day, I think I drink too much water for it to show up!


----------



## Lazydaisys

FrancoRie710 said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> This tww is torturous!! Ill be glad when this its over it seems to be much harder for me this month as I'm hoping to avoid a tube dye test next month if I get bfp I won't have to go.
> 
> If you mean an HSG, I was SUPER nervous about it too, and I don't
> usually get nervous about medical procedures. It was painful but nothing like the women on some threads described. I was able to breathe through it and it was over in 30 seconds. Of course you would rather have a bfp (wouldn't we all!)
> 
> but I hope I can ease your mind if you do have to get the HSG.Click to expand...

Thank you. Yep that's the one I'm having in three weeks.... Or hopefully not... But probably lol x


----------



## chulie

allforthegirl said:


> Well ladies I tested at 9DPO and I have an extremely faint line but it is pink!! The picture I took can't pic it up, but a friend did tweak it on another thread and you can see the shadow... so this could be a start of a BFP FX
> 
> IMG_1355.jpg

No picture!.. Omg so exciting though!!!! Whooo hoo!!! Let's hope this is IT!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

chulie said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I tested at 9DPO and I have an extremely faint line but it is pink!! The picture I took can't pic it up, but a friend did tweak it on another thread and you can see the shadow... so this could be a start of a BFP FX
> 
> IMG_1355.jpg
> 
> No picture!.. Omg so exciting though!!!! Whooo hoo!!! Let's hope this is IT!!!!Click to expand...

Here let me try this....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=619425&stc=1&d=1369402378


----------



## Footiec

Hi all,
Haven't been on much this month as was getting really down about ttc after so long but today I got my first ever BFP and am in complete shock!! I was so shocked I did three tests! Just got to think of a way to tell my DH now


----------



## allforthegirl

Footiec said:


> Hi all,
> Haven't been on much this month as was getting really down about ttc after so long but today I got my first ever BFP and am in complete shock!! I was so shocked I did three tests! Just got to think of a way to tell my DH now

Congrats!! You have a pic?


----------



## melann13

ClandestineTX said:


> @melann13: just curious, as I've also used both - did you get real positives later in the day with the other ones? I've only gotten positive on either the Target or generics from Amazon with FMU - any other time of the day, I think I drink too much water for it to show up!

Yes I got real positives. Never darker than control, but definitely matching the control. I use the cheapies from Amazon. I kept using them til the surge disappeared, and I also temped to confirm. I only used the Targets for one month. I think they worked okay with FMU, I honestly don't remember that well. It was so much cheaper to buy 50 ICs. I also used CM of course, but I'm fortunate to have 5-6 days of EWCM, which is great, but didn't help me pinpoint O that well. 


Congrats Footiec!
AFM got my appt reminder in the mail today for my early US on June 4th! It can't come soon enough. I'm quite confident that this one will stick, but am SO nervous to make sure everything's where it should be. Last pregnancy at 7wks 3 days I measured 9 days smaller than I was. The nurse tried to tell me that I must've O'd later than I thought, but I knew that wasn't right. I get strong O pain, and that would've met I had a BFP only 5 days after O. The next day we lost it. We're praying that this one measures right where it should be...
I've had mild cramps and pokes since my BFP (I'm sure this is normal). Last time I had a lot of pain, like lower back pain that wouldn't let me sleep. I even bought a preg pillow at only 5.5 wks last time because I hurt so much. I have to think that that was a bad sign. So I will take my minor discomforts and hope for more nausea. My breasts are telling me that my prog is still high :)


----------



## MzImpatient

onto cycle 2! AF got here and she's being VERY mean!


----------



## chulie

So sorry to hear MzImpatient.....boooooooo......


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Call from the dr... Starting clomid next cycle if needed


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

That awkward moment that you POAS, see a 2nd line, and momentarily get excited - until you remember you're peeing on OPk, not a HPT :)


----------



## MamaBear93

Really needing someone to talk to so I can get my mind off of all this testing stuff :wacko: I still have two days to wait before I could get a BFP and this is taking forever :coffee: It seems like my days are going by so slow anticipating Monday....Grrr :growlmad: I just want to :sleep: but I can't as I have a toddler


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the replies ladies!!! Much appreciated!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MamaBear93 said:


> Really needing someone to talk to so I can get my mind off of all this testing stuff :wacko: I still have two days to wait before I could get a BFP and this is taking forever :coffee: It seems like my days are going by so slow anticipating Monday....Grrr :growlmad: I just want to :sleep: but I can't as I have a toddler

Buy some cheapies to cure the urge , I get 100 hpts and 100 opks for $40 total cause I use them alot :thumbup:

I hate waiting , I am waiting constantly during this whole baby making thing it should be call trying to wait lol Should start seeing some signs of ovulation in a few days I start getting o pains a few days before o

Basicly you wait for :witch: to go away , You wait for ovulation , You wait for testing day or :witch: t o come again , If you get your :bfp: you wait for milestones during pregnancy , Them you wait for then to be born , Then you wait for them to go to school , then you wait for them to turn to adults and move out , Then you wait for marriage and grandchildren BUTTTT It is so worth all that waiting:thumbup:


----------



## MamaBear93

LOL I wish I could but DH won't let me spend the kind of monet on HPT's he doesn't understand why I have to POAS so early even though I pretty much already know it will be negative. He wants to put away every extra dime for when I do give him a BFP! He's so cute :laugh2:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MamaBear93 said:


> LOL I wish I could but DH won't let me spend the kind of monet on HPT's he doesn't understand why I have to POAS so early even though I pretty much already know it will be negative. He wants to put away every extra dime for when I do give him a BFP! He's so cute :laugh2:

Hehe what about some dollar store test ? They carry opks and hpts :thumbup:


----------



## burgbrandy

I used to sneak plenty of dollar store tests bought with spare change. Lol! The month we were supposed to take a break, i had to sneak opks. :) now at least hubby is on board...he lets me buy 50 of each every other cycle. Mostly cuz he spends money on hunting stuff. Lol!


----------



## MamaBear93

I have already snuck two cheap dollar store tests in bfn on both but it did curb my urge for the day :laugh2: I love testing. I just want to do it all of the time. DH buys stuff for his guns all of the time and I still don't get to buy 50 sticks lol. But he says I waste money on a whole bunch of other things during the weeks so it all adds up :laugh:


----------



## Jean40

Hey everyone! Could you add me to test on June 7? 

I was wondering if anyone did saliva testing? I use a regular microscope at work, so I decided to put some spit on a glass slide, let it dry, have a look and yes, definite ferning today (possible O day or the day after O). I'm surprised I haven't really noticed it before (I really didn't think about it) because we make cheek smears for testing the stains we use at work (hospital lab), so the saliva would've been there, but I was looking for cheek cells, not the ferning. Now I'm going to have to keep on checking it to see how it changes through my cycle.


----------



## MzImpatient

Can I be put on for June 24th? Thanks!


----------



## burgbrandy

I wish i had a saliva microscope but cant get hubby to spend thr money on one. Lol! We spend enough on opks, hpts, vitamins, and everything else for ttc. He doesnt think its nescessary. Lol! Ill con one out of him at some point. Lol!


----------



## burgbrandy

MamaBear93 said:


> I have already snuck two cheap dollar store tests in bfn on both but it did curb my urge for the day :laugh2: I love testing. I just want to do it all of the time. DH buys stuff for his guns all of the time and I still don't get to buy 50 sticks lol. But he says I waste money on a whole bunch of other things during the weeks so it all adds up :laugh:

Unfortunately i cant use my hubbys gun and hunting purchases against him either cuz i use it all too...but he is an nra member and north american hunting club member, so all of his membership dues are a good bargaining chip for me. It gives me a $30 a month amazon allowance. :) except for last month and this month...i made a deal to stock up and then no purchases for two cycles so he would buy me a tablet. he he! Little did he know, i had 70 hpts and 50 opks stock piled. :) i am sad to say i have only 23 opks for next cycle left and only 21 hpts that are supposed to last this cycle and next cycle. Blah! Im sure i can con him into hpts next cycle as long as i make the opks stretch. Lol!


----------



## MamaBear93

Just con'd DH into buying me more FRER's so I can start testing Sunday!! He wanted beer and I wanted FRER's so we came to an agreement lol :happydance: Now I hope I get a BFP this month. I just want another :baby: is that too much to ask for? UGH! I am still feeling pretty unsure about this month anyway :nope: But it is still worth a shot


----------



## KatyW

Still waiting on AF - 15 or 13 dpo. https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## KatyW

MamaBear93 said:


> Just con'd DH into buying me more FRER's so I can start testing Sunday!! He wanted beer and I wanted FRER's so we came to an agreement lol :happydance: Now I hope I get a BFP this month. I just want another :baby: is that too much to ask for? UGH! I am still feeling pretty unsure about this month anyway :nope: But it is still worth a shot

FX for you!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MamaBear93 said:


> Just con'd DH into buying me more FRER's so I can start testing Sunday!! He wanted beer and I wanted FRER's so we came to an agreement lol :happydance: Now I hope I get a BFP this month. I just want another :baby: is that too much to ask for? UGH! I am still feeling pretty unsure about this month anyway :nope: But it is still worth a shot

Awesome !!! It is always great and good for marriage when both can comprimise :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBear93

Ruskiegirl said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> Just con'd DH into buying me more FRER's so I can start testing Sunday!! He wanted beer and I wanted FRER's so we came to an agreement lol :happydance: Now I hope I get a BFP this month. I just want another :baby: is that too much to ask for? UGH! I am still feeling pretty unsure about this month anyway :nope: But it is still worth a shot
> 
> Awesome !!! It is always great and good for marriage when both can comprimise :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol YEY! I get to start testing on Sunday. I hope I can wait until then to test. Geez it seems so far away :dohh: DH and I have a very comfortable marriage and we generally do very well with compromise as we both understand that we have wants and we can make it to where we both get what we want and still love each other. Nothing is sacred any more either. He knows everything that happens with me. Which is why I am also having a hard time deciding if I should tell him the results of my tests.


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm not telling my hubby when I get pregnant, I'm going to work with my 2 closest friends to surprise the heck out of him :)


----------



## MamaBear93

J_Lynn said:


> I'm not telling my hubby when I get pregnant, I'm going to work with my 2 closest friends to surprise the heck out of him :)

I love the idea of surprising him with it but I am not sure if I would be able to hold back my excitement long enough to plan that out. I thought of having my 2 year old tell him and give him the positive test :thumbup: I think it would be so adorable and it is a good way to involve DD in the early stages as well instead of waiting until I am showing because she knows that babies come from mommy bellys :) I have a friend that is pregnant and she is showing so we have explained the concept to her a lot. Every time she sees her she asks if she can touch the baby :laugh2: She is sooo adorable. I think that will be what I do this time for sure


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Jean40 Welcome to the group! I haven't done saliva testing, but I think it sounds interesting. It's cool that you have access to it. Let us know how it goes. Good luck! :flower:


@amanda111308 I'm sorry. :hugs: Did you use the same type of test? Was the one you used today sensitive? Here's a link to fertilityfriend.com that explains temping/charting. They also have a good course. It's definitely a big help in determining when ovulation occurs and how long your luteal phase is. 

@MamaPeaches A temp drop, spotting, ewcm, and o pains are all great signs of ovulation. I'd say bd just in case and for the next 1-2 days just to make sure. Continue to monitor cm and temps. I agree that temps will be the thing to confirm ovulation especially if/when opks give you trouble. Good luck! :flower:

@allforthegirl I hope it's the start of your BFP!! Keep us updated! :happydance:

@ClandestineTX There's some of that knowledge I remarked about when you joined the group. Thanks! :winkwink:

@Footiec I was wondering about you! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. I'll add BFP beside your name. Let us know how you tell dh. :happydance::happydance:

@melann13 I'm so happy for you. I know this will be it. I'm glad you're sticking around with us as well. I can't wait to follow your pregnancy. :winkwink:

@MzImpatient I'm so sorry. :hugs: Why does the evil witch have to bring the pain? It's bad enough that she comes. I updated your date. I hope June is your month!

@EAandBA_TTC I hope you're being put on the path to your BFP! :flower:

@KatyW Your temps look so good. I'm very hopeful for you! :happydance:

@J_Lynn How will you surprise him? I'm so interested in knowing what people plan to do. I have only taken one hpt during the third month of trying. I try to limit myself based on how high my temp is at 13 dpo. We used a Walmart cassette type test and he wanted to be the one to drop it into the test to make sure it was done right and that he was there!?! :haha:


----------



## KatyW

I definitely love the idea of surprising the husband - I certainly couldn't do that with our first child - I kept the secret for only about 10 seconds. I also think it would be fun to photograph it/ document the occasion with video...


----------



## MamaBear93

7-8DPO caved and took a FRER bfn...ugh...I wsh I would stop doing that. Now I have to wait till Sunday to test again...


----------



## chulie

Jean40...veery interesting!!! I've actually never even heard of this saliva testing. What is different with our saliva when we ovulate? 

Mamabear...your still a few days early so do not fret!!

Omg what a great idea showing up at dh work!! I don't know if I've told you ladies my plan??? Skip this part if I have. HAhaha. I test on the 9th. Father's Day is the next weekend. So my plan is to not tell him for a whole week and then on Father's Day give him his usual card from me... Card from our dd. and then ill tell him I have one more card from someone special. It's gonna be from baby #2. The plan is so genius it's worth not telling him. The thing is......can I do it???? Can I lay beside him in bed at night and NOT tell him?? I've already told him test day is June 18th. Hahaaha. So he won't bug me about it (thank god for him being clueless). But it's such a great idea it's sooo worth it!!! With our first I told him the first second he walked through the door....but I think I can convince myself it's such a great way to tell. For the greater good I have to keep my mouth shut. And I can get it on video because we always tape/video Father's Day.... 

I also know how I'm telling the rest of my family. I have a niece and 2 nephews who are 10,7 and 5. So they're old enough to know everything but still young enough I need to protect them from bad news. So. I've decided I'm only going to tell my sister and then once I'm 10 weeks ill go for a private scan and get confirmation. Once I get that. I'm planning to bring dessert because we visit my moms every Sunday and I'm gonna tell everyone to stick around because I have a special dessert for them. In gonna get either a cake or a cookie cake or something and write on it "I'm pregnant". So they'll all see it together. :) I'm also ordering dd a shirt that says "only child membership expiring..." An then the month were due. I'm gonna use that on dh side and my extended family and anyone else we have to tell. Hahaha 

Yes I'm really going all out. This is my last. I want to make it memorable!!


----------



## burgbrandy

What great ideas!! I cant hide it from dh...hes the one who checks my tests. Lol! I pee and dip and then lay back down and he goes to look. Ill probably just put a "big sister" shirt on my dd and see how long it takes my family to figure it out. His family knows we are ttc so im sure they will know right away. My mil asks every few weeks if its time to test. Lol!

Mamabear, its still early! Fx!

I Got crosshairs this morning! Yay! Testing beginning may 31 @ 9 dpo! (if i can hold out that long, which i doubt. Lol!)


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

I know some of us will test early, so tell me when you post if you want to be updated as _TBA for June_ or with _your new June testing date_ or as a :bfp:. I have an idea. What if instead of marking you as AF or hugs on the front, I just add your new date or as TBA? We keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp:beside her name. What do you all think? Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 25: Becyboo__x

Ladies, I hope today is the start of a great weekend for you. Do something nice for yourself today. Give yourself a break from worrying, peeing on things, and questioning life's timing...well at least for long enough to pamper yourself. What will you do today to show yourself some love and appreciation for what you are doing?
 



Attached Files:







Screen-shot-2012-03-19-at-9.23.52-PM.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









week3_challenge.jpg
File size: 123.6 KB
Views: 0









2.jpg
File size: 82.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## FrancoRie710

So this morning my temp was higher that it has ever been (98.0, which is high for me) so I couldn't help it. I tested and got a bfn. I'm 9dpo so I know it's still early, but I was really hoping there would be a faint line :(


----------



## kksy9b

Tested this morning at 11 dpo- BFN. Held it up to the light squinting and nada- will wait for AF before testing again but not feeling good about this month. Its only our first cycle though so I'm not too discouraged or anything, will just have to shoot for June!


----------



## chulie

Ladies I hope those bfn are just bfp waiting patiently to show!!!!

So my dh and I have this inside joke now..hahaha. I had messaged him yesterday at work to say "hey..tonight's a full moon...I've heard it's great luck to make a baby on a full moon!!" So then after work we decided to go out for dinner with our dd. while we were there they had one of those claw games where you dig in and pick out a stuffed toy. Dh went to win one for dd and comes back and hands it to me. He's like look hunny..it's a blue moon! (It really was this stuffed blue half moon) hahaha. He's like maybe it's a sign. Then this morning my daughter randomly takes this toy and stuffs it up her shirt and comes running to me...she's like "mommy look, my baby" ( we have so many friends who are pregnant or just had babies she fully gets the baby/tummy thing). I turned to dh and I'm like "hopefully mommy has a blue moon in her tummy too" he's smiles at me and says "I know you do".....?!??! Anyways. The whole moon thing was just super cute and hilarious and one of those great times that come with TTC. Even if it doesn't happen this month. The whole thing has been so cute!


----------



## FrancoRie710

chulie said:


> Ladies I hope those bfn are just bfp waiting patiently to show!!!!
> 
> So my dh and I have this inside joke now..hahaha. I had messaged him yesterday at work to say "hey..tonight's a full moon...I've heard it's great luck to make a baby on a full moon!!" So then after work we decided to go out for dinner with our dd. while we were there they had one of those claw games where you dig in and pick out a stuffed toy. Dh went to win one for dd and comes back and hands it to me. He's like look hunny..it's a blue moon! (It really was this stuffed blue half moon) hahaha. He's like maybe it's a sign. Then this morning my daughter randomly takes this toy and stuffs it up her shirt and comes running to me...she's like "mommy look, my baby" ( we have so many friends who are pregnant or just had babies she fully gets the baby/tummy thing). I turned to dh and I'm like "hopefully mommy has a blue moon in her tummy too" he's smiles at me and says "I know you do".....?!??! Anyways. The whole moon thing was just super cute and hilarious and one of those great times that come with TTC. Even if it doesn't happen this month. The whole thing has been so cute!

If you have a girl maybe you can name her Luna! Or Moonchild :) that's good for a girl or a boy... if you're a hippie!


----------



## Jean40

chulie said:


> Jean40...veery interesting!!! I've actually never even heard of this saliva testing. What is different with our saliva when we ovulate?

https://www.fertile-focus.com/saliva-ovulation-predictor.html

Here's the instructions for one of those little microscopes they sell. I just looked at that and it pretty much tells you what to look for. Since I do all sorts of microscope work, I knew how to find it easily. I've seen stuff like this before in other fluids.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well it is definitely there this morning. :wohoo: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620005&stc=1&d=1369488370


----------



## ProfWife

allforthegirl...I can definitely see a faint line on that one. That's certain to get darker! Congratulations!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats allforthegirl!! I just knew this would be ur month!


----------



## Becyboo__x

:shrug:

Not sure with me atm .. negative tests and no af
More then likely will be out


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you very much ladies! I'm just still in awe!! I am cautious too.... I want those lines to get darker and darker. Though compared to my loss bfp cycle i have way more stronger symptoms this time!! I will take that as a good sign!!


----------



## melann13

Congrats Allforthegirl

AFM- A little freaked out, yesterday afternoon I had the tiniest speck of blood in my CM when I wiped. A single tiny speck and no more since. We did dtd yesterday morning, and while it wasn't rough, I have been feeling rougher during dtd since getting pregnant. I have lots of CM, but it's a different quality, more sticky, and so not super helpful for dtd. I took the rest of the day really easy. No major cramps, just a little bit of a backache, which terrifies me because last time I had horrid back pain before the MC started. My chest is still very painful, and I've been extra nauseous today and yesterday. Last time my symptoms had started to disappear before the MC. Last time I had only the tiniest bit of blood the day before and then hardly any before I actually lost the baby.
Trying to stay positive. I know that low back pain can be totally normal for someone hitting the 7week mark, just scary when things remind me of last time.
Please keep us in your prayers. If I can get though the next couple days without things getting any worse I think I'll be able to relax. Our US is only a week and a half away...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Allforthegirl!!! Congrats!! So happy for you! Hope that line darkens up in the next couple days!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Ur in my prayers melann!


----------



## chulie

Allforthegirl- omg I'm ridiculously happy for you!!!!! Xoxoxo xoxoxox

Melann...oh it's so hard. Even the tiniest blood is so scary but just try and remember to stay positive. This IS your sticky bean!!! 

Hahaha....moonchild!! Oh man. It would almost be worth the reaction to see my mother in law's face if I told her that!!!!! Almost! Lmao. Lets just say. She didn't like the name for dd and made it very clear when we told her....her exact words were "oh I don't like that name...you should name her Selena instead"....gee thanks. For he record. My daughters name is nothing crazy..it's Sophie! Hahaaha.


----------



## kirstyjane13

allforthegirl....congrats, so happy for you xx

melann, I shall be thinking of you. xx


----------



## Mme2kdee

melann - my thoughts and prayers are with you!! Fingers crossed!!

Allforthegirl - congrats!!!!!!


----------



## pennymarie

Congrats allforthegirl! Keep us updated with pics to see when it gets darker

Melann: I know how hard it is to not stress about it, especially with the symptoms reminding you. There is no way you can speak with a doctor just to give you peace of mind?

AFM: CD15 and waaaaaiting. Uuugh. I gave up on getting my internet opks because I was getting so close I was afraid of missing my surge. So yesterday afternoon I ran to $tree (with a full bladder) and bought ten. Negative of course. I'm a little scared I missed it, but CM has been sticky until I take my mucinex then its just creamy. Husband has been wonderfully frisky recently...still in limbo about all the marital drama. I'm not going to bring it up and start a row. But I think I'm going to hold off the deed until positive opk I want him this frisky around ovulation, not now...never held back sex, but I jokingly did once for a minute and it made him want it more :haha:


----------



## melann13

It's Saturday now, so no calling the doc. There is a nurse line, but I also feel like I got all the info of what to do last time, and calling them just makes it seem like something is actually wrong... Just taking it easy and trying to relax. We're supposed to go to a grad party this afternoon an hour and a half away.... we'll see how I feel. I certainly don't want to be that far from home if something happens- not that it will... everything's fine right? A single speck of blood and nothing since, I shouldn't be this worried...


----------



## Dannixo

allforthegirl said:


> Well it is definitely there this morning. :wohoo:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620005&stc=1&d=1369488370

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats Allforthegirl!!!

AFM: My temp went down a lot this morning, looks weird lol


----------



## MamaPeaches

Congrats allforthegirl! Hope you have a healthy and happy nine months!


----------



## burgbrandy

omgbaby said:


> Congrats Allforthegirl!!!
> 
> AFM: My temp went down a lot this morning, looks weird lol

 Could be an estrogen surge that many women get just before o. :)


----------



## MamaBear93

melann13 said:


> Congrats Allforthegirl
> 
> AFM- A little freaked out, yesterday afternoon I had the tiniest speck of blood in my CM when I wiped. A single tiny speck and no more since. We did dtd yesterday morning, and while it wasn't rough, I have been feeling rougher during dtd since getting pregnant. I have lots of CM, but it's a different quality, more sticky, and so not super helpful for dtd. I took the rest of the day really easy. No major cramps, just a little bit of a backache, which terrifies me because last time I had horrid back pain before the MC started. My chest is still very painful, and I've been extra nauseous today and yesterday. Last time my symptoms had started to disappear before the MC. Last time I had only the tiniest bit of blood the day before and then hardly any before I actually lost the baby.
> Trying to stay positive. I know that low back pain can be totally normal for someone hitting the 7week mark, just scary when things remind me of last time.
> Please keep us in your prayers. If I can get though the next couple days without things getting any worse I think I'll be able to relax. Our US is only a week and a half away...

Stay positive and don't stress yourself out! You are in my prayers and I hope this goes well for you. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBear93

allforthegirl said:


> Well it is definitely there this morning. :wohoo:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620005&stc=1&d=1369488370

It's there! It's there! It's there! I didn't even have to squint! Hope it's a sticky bean!!! Stay in there little one!!! I wanna see when that line gets darker :happydance: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## kksy9b

allforthegirl said:


> Well it is definitely there this morning. :wohoo:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620005&stc=1&d=1369488370

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

allforthegirl said:


> Well it is definitely there this morning. :wohoo:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620005&stc=1&d=1369488370

:happydance::happydance: Congrats hun that is indeed a :bfp:


----------



## KatyW

allforthegirl said:


> Well it is definitely there this morning. :wohoo:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620005&stc=1&d=1369488370

Yay, congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, Allforthegirl!!!

@melann13, keeping my FX for you. Know not worrying isn't an option, but it sounds normal, even though I can only imagine it feels terrifying! Spotting isn't anything to worry about in any stage of pregnancy. As long as it was just a bit of spotting and nothing more since, I'd take a deep breath and carry on. It goes without saying if you get actual bleeding or severe abdominal pain get yourself to an ER!

I don't know what's going on with me... seemed good for ovulation the night before last, but then my temp went back into my follicular phase range today. May have been from late workout last night (treadmill from 930-1030 pm, which is WAYYYY late for me)... only time will tell. Body is still telling me I've already ovulated, so we'll just have to wait and see (as usual).


----------



## melann13

the blood I had was as if you drew a .5cm line with a red pen and that's all, mixed in with CM when I wiped. I'm 24hours since that and no more signs of red (other than the nail polish I just put on:)
back is still a little achy, but no cramps. We decided not to go to the party out of town. I told DH that even though I'm sure everything was fine, I just couldn't see myself being social with tons of his extended family when I'm so nervous and constantly running to the bathroom to make sure nothing has changed. So, a night at home with a movie and DH is the plan. Just hoping that I wake up tomorrow with 0 pain (except the breasts, that can stay as I take it as a good sign)


----------



## allforthegirl

melann13 said:


> the blood I had was as if you drew a .5cm line with a red pen and that's all, mixed in with CM when I wiped. I'm 24hours since that and no more signs of red (other than the nail polish I just put on:)
> back is still a little achy, but no cramps. We decided not to go to the party out of town. I told DH that even though I'm sure everything was fine, I just couldn't see myself being social with tons of his extended family when I'm so nervous and constantly running to the bathroom to make sure nothing has changed. So, a night at home with a movie and DH is the plan. Just hoping that I wake up tomorrow with 0 pain (except the breasts, that can stay as I take it as a good sign)

Cramping is a good sign. It means that you uterus is grown to accommodate for your little one.

As for the blood, you really shouldn't worry AT ALL!! You had sex the night before right? Well as well as our uterus's that are going through tons of changes so is your cervix, so even the smallest of bumps can cause this in the beginning while the cervix is still low. Does this mean anything, yes it mean very good things!! Means things are progressing nicely! I hope this helps!:flower:


----------



## lesh07

allforthegirl said:


> Well it is definitely there this morning. :wohoo:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620005&stc=1&d=1369488370

I can see it too. :happydance: Hope it carries on getting darker for you. xx


----------



## chulie

Ya and Melann...I remember my dr specifically telling me. Unless the blood is enough to full a pad...it's absolutely normal! Both my girlfriends had spotting on and off throughout their pregnancies and had beautiful, healthy babies.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm out


----------



## Mme2kdee

Becyboo__x said:


> I'm out

I'm sorry Becyboo!!!! :hugs: Maybe next month!


----------



## chulie

Becyboo__x said:


> I'm out

So sorry girl!!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

EAandBA_TTC said:


> That awkward moment that you POAS, see a 2nd line, and momentarily get excited - until you remember you're peeing on OPk, not a HPT :)

Haha I have done that!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Becyboo__x said:


> I'm out

I'm so sorry to hear that. Good luck next month!


----------



## nikkilucky77

allforthegirl said:


> Well it is definitely there this morning. :wohoo:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620005&stc=1&d=1369488370

YAY! Congrats :)


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm going to be 10dpo tomorrow, and I am super tempted to test - but I only have 1 test left and I just buy the First Response 3-pack so I don't want to go spend another $20 this week. I've never wanted to take a test, I've always been made to test by my doctor before he will let me come in and see him lol 

Ugh. What's the odds of a test being accurate at 10dpo? Should I want a few more days? I don't really have any symptoms other than my boobs are sore as all get out so I mean I really doubt it would be positive anyway BUT, I am just wanting this cycle to either be over so I can start femara or find a BFP. Grr


----------



## MamaBear93

J_Lynn said:


> I'm going to be 10dpo tomorrow, and I am super tempted to test - but I only have 1 test left and I just buy the First Response 3-pack so I don't want to go spend another $20 this week. I've never wanted to take a test, I've always been made to test by my doctor before he will let me come in and see him lol
> 
> Ugh. What's the odds of a test being accurate at 10dpo? Should I want a few more days? I don't really have any symptoms other than my boobs are sore as all get out so I mean I really doubt it would be positive anyway BUT, I am just wanting this cycle to either be over so I can start femara or find a BFP. Grr

When I had my BFP last month the FRER's detected it at 10 or 11DPO sooo...you never know, because it all depends on the person and when you actually start to put out high enough levels of HCG for an HPT to detect. GL! Hope you get your BFP. Sore BB's is usually my first signal :thumbup:


----------



## J_Lynn

MamaBear93 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to be 10dpo tomorrow, and I am super tempted to test - but I only have 1 test left and I just buy the First Response 3-pack so I don't want to go spend another $20 this week. I've never wanted to take a test, I've always been made to test by my doctor before he will let me come in and see him lol
> 
> Ugh. What's the odds of a test being accurate at 10dpo? Should I want a few more days? I don't really have any symptoms other than my boobs are sore as all get out so I mean I really doubt it would be positive anyway BUT, I am just wanting this cycle to either be over so I can start femara or find a BFP. Grr
> 
> When I had my BFP last month the FRER's detected it at 10 or 11DPO sooo...you never know, because it all depends on the person and when you actually start to put out high enough levels of HCG for an HPT to detect. GL! Hope you get your BFP. Sore BB's is usually my first signal :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I think I will wait until 11dpo then, just to give it a little extra.... I think I'm so anxious because Father's Day is coming up and every year around this time I really wish I get pregnant so I could do a surprise Father's Day dinner and announce it that way to him - so I think that's why I'm so anxious to test - I don't know. I am a good ball right now. I don't feel any different at all, so like I said I'm sure it's not going to be a BFP but I can't help but just keep the faith lol :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@allforthegirl Awesome! Congratulations! Let me know when you want to make it official on here! :happydance::happydance:

@melann13 I'm keeping you in my thoughts. I completely understand worrying. Once something happens to someone they will always have those fears. I'm sure a lot of us have more fears than people who casually get pregnant as well because we know more about it. It's true that a lot of women experience light spotting during their pregnancies. I'm sure you will have great news to share after your first exam. :hugs:

@pennymarie Sometimes they say when you are happy/excited to be in the bedroom that it is a good sign. :thumbup:

@omgbaby That is a big temp drop. Combined with ewcm I wonder if it could be possible ovulation? Does it happen around now for you? Maybe today or in the next couple days. Good luck! :flower:

@Becyboo__x I'm so sorry. Please stick around with us. I'll move you to TBA for now. :hugs:

@J_Lynn 
First Response Statistics from Countdowntopregnancy - @ 10 dpo 
25.1% very faint positive 
36.3% faint positive 
12.2% standard positive 
1% strong positive 
24.7% false negative 
0.5% evap 
Total 74.7% Positive 25.1% False negative

By 11 dpo the total positive (including very faint, faint, standard, strong) = 85.2% Total False Negative = 14.7%


----------



## kiki13

I tested yesterday at 10dpo and got a BFN. Feeling quite bummed and even DH was a bit disappointed. It might be a false negative though, right? Will test again if AF is late although she will probably show up bang on time. :-(#


----------



## Hopeful2014

kiki13 said:


> I tested yesterday at 10dpo and got a BFN. Feeling quite bummed and even DH was a bit disappointed. It might be a false negative though, right? Will test again if AF is late although she will probably show up bang on time. :-(#

It could definitely be a false negative. hCG needs time to build up. Check the countdowntopregnancy test statistics section. Most at 10 dpo still have numerous/large percentage of false negatives. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## kiki13

Hopeful2014 said:


> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> I tested yesterday at 10dpo and got a BFN. Feeling quite bummed and even DH was a bit disappointed. It might be a false negative though, right? Will test again if AF is late although she will probably show up bang on time. :-(#
> 
> It could definitely be a false negative. hCG needs time to build up. Check the countdowntopregnancy test statistics section. Most at 10 dpo still have numerous/large percentage of false negatives. Good luck! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, those stats are reassuring! :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

AF got me so on to next month - June 23 should be when I test again. FX that June is my month :).


----------



## Hopeful2014

KatyW said:


> AF got me so on to next month - June 23 should be when I test again. FX that June is my month :).

I'm so sorry. :hugs: Fingers crossed for June. :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sorry for all that AF caught this month. FX that you catch the egg instead next cycle!!


----------



## allforthegirl

So I think I would like to make this official. :yipee: My lines are progressing a lot faster then with my last bfp cycle.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620447&stc=1&d=1369576020


:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

I think I'm out - I cracked and took the test this morning, and it's so negative the test laughed at me. 

So I'm calling my Dr Tuesday (I don't think he's open tomorrow) and setting up an appointment so he can go over everything and we can start femara. I really just want him to fast forward to IUIs at this point. I don't make fertile enough CM so I want to just bypass the whole trying for the rest of the year on pill combos, but I will sit patiently and keep trying whatever he wants me to do :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Have u tried evening primrose oil for cm? I never get ewcm either, but i drank about 10 glasses a day for the days leading up to o, plus took mucinex, and got 2 full days of ewcm!


----------



## melann13

allforthegirl said:


> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> the blood I had was as if you drew a .5cm line with a red pen and that's all, mixed in with CM when I wiped. I'm 24hours since that and no more signs of red (other than the nail polish I just put on:)
> back is still a little achy, but no cramps. We decided not to go to the party out of town. I told DH that even though I'm sure everything was fine, I just couldn't see myself being social with tons of his extended family when I'm so nervous and constantly running to the bathroom to make sure nothing has changed. So, a night at home with a movie and DH is the plan. Just hoping that I wake up tomorrow with 0 pain (except the breasts, that can stay as I take it as a good sign)
> 
> Cramping is a good sign. It means that you uterus is grown to accommodate for your little one.
> 
> As for the blood, you really shouldn't worry AT ALL!! You had sex the night before right? Well as well as our uterus's that are going through tons of changes so is your cervix, so even the smallest of bumps can cause this in the beginning while the cervix is still low. Does this mean anything, yes it mean very good things!! Means things are progressing nicely! I hope this helps!:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks so much. DH and I had just dtd about 6 hrs before the spot. My back is still a little sore today, and mild cramps, but the fact that it hasn't gotten any worse is keeping me sane. Last time I lost the LO about 24 hours after the first spot and was in horrendous pain. I'm 7 weeks today, so my uterus is just growing and stretching and maybe pushing on my back muscles a tad? I've been a little constipated too, so maybe once I solve that problem I'll feel a little better? :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Allforthegirl!! Your line looks amazing!!


----------



## allforthegirl

melann13 said:


> Thanks so much. DH and I had just dtd about 6 hrs before the spot. My back is still a little sore today, and mild cramps, but the fact that it hasn't gotten any worse is keeping me sane. Last time I lost the LO about 24 hours after the first spot and was in horrendous pain. I'm 7 weeks today, so my uterus is just growing and stretching and maybe pushing on my back muscles a tad? I've been a little constipated too, so maybe once I solve that problem I'll feel a little better? :haha:

My back too is quite sore today. This is a normal PG symptom though. the only reason I have it now is because I have had four already and body knows what to do already!!

Yes once your muscles and ligaments start loosening a bit then you will feel more comfortable. Though if you are like my friend, she had a very sensitive uterus and was in a lot of discomfort the whole time with the stretching and growing.


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Allforthegirl!! Your line looks amazing!!

Thank you I feel amazing about it too!!


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Another BFP!!! Congrats!! Hope it's a girl for you :hugs:


----------



## J_Lynn

burgbrandy said:


> Have u tried evening primrose oil for cm? I never get ewcm either, but i drank about 10 glasses a day for the days leading up to o, plus took mucinex, and got 2 full days of ewcm!

I take 12 pills every morning and every night before bed - 1/2 of them are supposed to help make CM, including a low-dose steroid. Nothing works for me :( It's miserable. The most I get is a very wet but kinda thick glob that's cloudy and almost stretchy but breaks off as quick as it stretches. So it's about worthless. lol 

My body just hates me :cry:


----------



## burgbrandy

Im sorry. :( all i can think of is drinking a ton of water.


----------



## FrancoRie710

Bad morning. I took a test because I'm 10 dpo and that seems to be the tipping point where the majority show pos if they are, in fact, preg. You guessed it, bfn. I cried and cried, my poor hubby! He's the best. I know it's not over till it's over but I really think I'm out.


----------



## MamaBear93

FrancoRie710 said:


> Bad morning. I took a test because I'm 10 dpo and that seems to be the tipping point where the majority show pos if they are, in fact, preg. You guessed it, bfn. I cried and cried, my poor hubby! He's the best. I know it's not over till it's over but I really think I'm out.

There are a lot of women that don't get a BFP until after AF is a no show! If you have never been PG before or you don't know where YOU normally start showing symptoms and getting BFP's then you are not out until the :witch: shows!! Keep your head up! :hugs:

Here I found this for you hope it helps ease your worries! Knowing that most HPT's detect 25mIU/ml

It is difficult to cite any one normal quantitative hCG level for any point in pregnancy, because individual women have wide variation in hCG levels based on the lengths of their menstrual cycles and other factors.

The hCG doubling time, over two separate blood tests spread over a period of days, usually provides more useful information than a single hCG level when evaluating a pregnancy.

That being said, the American Pregnancy Association cites the following chart as normal ranges of hCG for the number of weeks after the woman&#8217;s last menstrual period:

3 weeks: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant women: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal women: <9.5 mIU/ml 

Remember that these ranges are based on the length of the pregnancy dated from the last menstrual period, and any woman with abnormal cycles may see variation in these ranges. For example, a woman with six-week menstrual cycles at eight weeks after her last menstrual period should fall roughly in the same range as a woman with four-week menstrual cycles would at four weeks after her last menstrual period.


----------



## J_Lynn

FrancoRie710 said:


> Bad morning. I took a test because I'm 10 dpo and that seems to be the tipping point where the majority show pos if they are, in fact, preg. You guessed it, bfn. I cried and cried, my poor hubby! He's the best. I know it's not over till it's over but I really think I'm out.

Me too :hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

allforthegirl said:


> So I think I would like to make this official. :yipee: My lines are progressing a lot faster then with my last bfp cycle.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620447&stc=1&d=1369576020
> 
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi, I'm 13dpo and bfn too. Been googling people who got late bfps too.Thanks for the info mamabear it's to over until AF. Then we will pick ourselves up and try again I suppose


----------



## FrancoRie710

Thanks, mamabear!


----------



## MamaBear93

Ladies! You all have to remember, we are ALL different and not one single persons body works exactly the same as another, just in the same way we all look different! Our bodies will do what they are going to do and we are at it's mercy when TTC so try to not stress over all of this. Take a moment and remember good things come to those who wait :flower: Be optimistic! It's good for you! I am at 9DPO and I have a slight feeling I am not PG this cycle but I am still trying to be optimistic and not stress because I know if I am PG this stress is not good for us! Be happy! :laugh2:


----------



## lesh07

allforthegirl said:


> So I think I would like to make this official. :yipee: My lines are progressing a lot faster then with my last bfp cycle.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620447&stc=1&d=1369576020
> 
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Major congrats hunni. Xxxx


----------



## chulie

Yeah allforthegirl!!!!!! That is for sure for sure!!! Whoo hoooo! 

Seems most of us are moving on to June together. It's ok ladies. Summer lovin' is gonna bring us all our bfp!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

allforthegirl said:


> So I think I would like to make this official. :yipee: My lines are progressing a lot faster then with my last bfp cycle.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=620447&stc=1&d=1369576020
> 
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

I knew it !!!:happydance: Congrats hun some sticky :dust: for you :hugs:


----------



## Mme2kdee

Quick question (I think)....I started temping mid cycle just so I have a bit to start with and getting used to temping for the following months. I O'd CD 28 and today is 4dpo. Can someone look at my chart and tell me why there would be that huge of a jump today? (same time, I did have to get out of bed an hour and half before and then went back to sleep which I have done before with no temp difference). 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/367d7b//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## FrancoRie710

Mme2kdee said:


> Quick question (I think)....I started temping mid cycle just so I have a bit to start with and getting used to temping for the following months. I O'd CD 28 and today is 4dpo. Can someone look at my chart and tell me why there would be that huge of a jump today? (same time, I did have to get out of bed an hour and half before and then went back to sleep which I have done before with no temp difference).
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/367d7b//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

A temp spike like that is usually right after ovulation when progesterone takes over. Maybe you o'd later than you think.


----------



## melann13

Thanks Allforthegirl.
I've actually been a little nervous about the probable constant ache. I've always gotten pretty strong O pain and felt implantation and feel continuous pokes where LO is, so maybe I'm just very sensitive to what's going on down there. Back pain is about the same today. I felt great when I woke up this morning, it just came back as the day went on, so maybe now that baby is blueberry sized there's just lots of stretching...


----------



## Mme2kdee

FrancoRie710 said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> Quick question (I think)....I started temping mid cycle just so I have a bit to start with and getting used to temping for the following months. I O'd CD 28 and today is 4dpo. Can someone look at my chart and tell me why there would be that huge of a jump today? (same time, I did have to get out of bed an hour and half before and then went back to sleep which I have done before with no temp difference).
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/367d7b//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> A temp spike like that is usually right after ovulation when progesterone takes over. Maybe you o'd later than you think.Click to expand...

Ah man!! I was afraid of that! I don't have any EWCM or fertile CM...its all bad for fertility and we haven't BD. Oh well....maybe next month :flower:

Thank you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Mme2kdee said:


> Quick question (I think)....I started temping mid cycle just so I have a bit to start with and getting used to temping for the following months. I O'd CD 28 and today is 4dpo. Can someone look at my chart and tell me why there would be that huge of a jump today? (same time, I did have to get out of bed an hour and half before and then went back to sleep which I have done before with no temp difference).
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/367d7b//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

I think you ovulated on CD 31 making you 1 dpo today ,. Sometimes ovulation can be delayed a day or two average is 24-48 hours a positive opk every person is different :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@allforthegirl You can see the BFP blinking by your name! Congratulations! I hope you stick around and keep us updated on your pregnancy. :happydance::happydance:

@J_Lynn I hope you're not out. If so, I really hope you get the answers you need and want from your doctor. :thumbup:

@FrancoRie710 A lot of people get false negatives at 10 dpo. I hope you get a BFP in the coming days. :flower:

@Mme3kdee That is a large temp jump! It could be anything from different sleeping, coming down with illness, high progesterone this cycle, warmer house, that you ovulated later than cd 28 and progesterone is now taking over, or the beginning of a BFP. :wacko: How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## burgbrandy

Mme2kdee: based on ur temps, i definitely dont think u o'd on cd 28. U definitely ovulated yesterday and ff will give u crosshairs with 2 more high temps. Good luck!


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful2014 said:


> @allforthegirl You can see the BFP blinking by your name! Congratulations! I hope you stick around and keep us updated on your pregnancy. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> @J_Lynn I hope you're not out. If so, I really hope you get the answers you need and want from your doctor. :thumbup:
> 
> @FrancoRie710 A lot of people get false negatives at 10 dpo. I hope you get a BFP in the coming days. :flower:
> 
> @Mme3kdee That is a large temp jump! It could be anything from different sleeping, coming down with illness, high progesterone this cycle, warmer house, that you ovulated later than cd 28 and progesterone is now taking over, or the beginning of a BFP. :wacko: How long are your cycles usually?

Thanks!! I don't plan on really going too far! I have some familiar faces I want to know what is going with. Plus I love learning about new BFP's too!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Hopeful2014 said:


> @allforthegirl You can see the BFP blinking by your name! Congratulations! I hope you stick around and keep us updated on your pregnancy. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> @J_Lynn I hope you're not out. If so, I really hope you get the answers you need and want from your doctor. :thumbup:
> 
> @FrancoRie710 A lot of people get false negatives at 10 dpo. I hope you get a BFP in the coming days. :flower:
> 
> @Mme3kdee That is a large temp jump! It could be anything from different sleeping, coming down with illness, high progesterone this cycle, warmer house, that you ovulated later than cd 28 and progesterone is now taking over, or the beginning of a BFP. :wacko: How long are your cycles usually?

Normally 28 day cycles and I O on the 15th day. I have been having strange cycles - 6/7 periods within 4 months. Saw the DR and they said my blood work is normal and I figured I would be normal this cycle but nope....CD32 today lol. I took an opk on CD28 and it was positive (tried opks CD13-28 and that was the first one unless I O'd earlier -lots of stress this month). My HPT tests are VERY negative haha. I am wondering if it is just so high because I was up an hour and a half before (screaming at DH....came home drunk from casino at 5am!!!! and I woke up with panic attacks the majority of the night) and then went back to sleep for a bit and temped. I will see tomorrow what it is, I think if there is a big dip then it was not O but if it stays high it is. We will see...I am so lost! 
Thanks for responding :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## J_Lynn

Hopeful2014 said:


> @allforthegirl You can see the BFP blinking by your name! Congratulations! I hope you stick around and keep us updated on your pregnancy. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> @J_Lynn I hope you're not out. If so, I really hope you get the answers you need and want from your doctor. :thumbup:
> 
> @FrancoRie710 A lot of people get false negatives at 10 dpo. I hope you get a BFP in the coming days. :flower:
> 
> @Mme3kdee That is a large temp jump! It could be anything from different sleeping, coming down with illness, high progesterone this cycle, warmer house, that you ovulated later than cd 28 and progesterone is now taking over, or the beginning of a BFP. :wacko: How long are your cycles usually?

Thanks, me too .... I'm getting tired of all this more by the day :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Update for me we got DH's SA today should have my results next week , Starting to feel pre o pains will start doign my OPKs on cd 10 :thumbup:


----------



## newbie2013

Quick question, as all of you seem to know way more than me!!

Would you still have reasonably reglar AF if you don't ovulate?

Thanks!


----------



## lesh07

Well I think I am 6 dpo. And I am getting nothing this month no signs at all. Whereas last month I had a few signs and AF arrived 3 days early. Hubby thinks that last month I had a chemical as I was having loads of sickness and pain for the whole week that AF was here and that never happens!! Really hoping for a Bfp soon. 

Good luck to you all. xxxx


----------



## KatyW

newbie2013 said:


> Quick question, as all of you seem to know way more than me!!
> 
> Would you still have reasonably reglar AF if you don't ovulate?
> 
> Thanks!

In my own experience, I had longer cycles when I didn't ovulate. But I have seen during my chart stalking on Fertility Friend that people have "typical" 28-32 day long cycles with AF and not ovulate. That is why I really love charting not only for ttc, but just to watch my body to make sure everything's doing what it should. :)

On a related note, I have ovulated without catching a positive opk too. Also why I love charting!


----------



## KatyW

All right, those of us who just had to see AF, what is the plan for this month's ttc? My own commitment is to cut down on my caffeine (possible coincidence, but my daughter was conceived the month I did this) and take my prenatal vitamin very day. Trying to think of positive action to take for better health/ better chances of conceiving a healthy baby :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


We are approaching the end of May. Some of us got a BFP in May! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 27:
allforthegirl :bfp:
clairebear0 :bfp:
PrettyPixie


Also-I hope you all have a safe and pleasant Memorial Day if you happen to celebrate it.
 



Attached Files:







keep-calm-and-enjoy-a-relaxing-bath-1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0









rsz_keep-calm-and-bd-on.png
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0









keep-calm-and-enjoy-being-pregnant.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## littlesteph

hiya ladies,
been away a few days so think i missed quite a bit, so congrats to everyone who has had their :bfp:. sorry to everyone whos had the :witch: turn up.

AFM i've been getting early cramping. i'm on CD 9 and starting getting cramps 2 days ago, so have started doing ovualtion tests, good job i ordered 30 of them :haha: went to the cinema with hubby on saturday we watch the hangover 3, thought it was pretty good, and yesturday got my tattoo done.


----------



## chulie

Newbie2013....ya I've heard people say its possible(although not sure how?). The other thing I remind myself if I bd at the perfect moment and it doesn't catch maybe all it means is the egg my body released wasn't a good one?? Like it could have been poor quality or something..cause not every egg is a good one. Good luck!!

Happy Monday everyone!! Hope we all had a nice weekend? 

Goodluck littlesteph!!! Lots of baby dust!!!!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Afm, 5 dpo today...boobs hurt and pinching and pulling and twinges. Nothing unusual for me. We spent all day at a cookout yesterday with the kiddos and our puppy. saturday night, hubby and i went to the theater to see fast & furious 6. We are having lunch with my grandparents today before we take my dsd's back to their mom. Busy weekend!

Littlesteph, what tat did u get?


----------



## MamaPeaches

How is everyone today? 

I finally got crosshairs and am 3dpo! I ovulated later then I thought I would but at least I know what day. I am still getting light lines on my OPKS, and have all month expect for one positive on the afternoon I Oed. I'm assuming its because my tests test at 10 and its showing that my body has it at light levels all the time! If I get a BFP this month I will be due on Valentines day! Crossing my fingers for everyone!


----------



## Fallen8905

i ov'd a bit later so can you change my testing date to the 1st please


----------



## littlesteph

burgbrandy said:


> Afm, 5 dpo today...boobs hurt and pinching and pulling and twinges. Nothing unusual for me. We spent all day at a cookout yesterday with the kiddos and our puppy. saturday night, hubby and i went to the theater to see fast & furious 6. We are having lunch with my grandparents today before we take my dsd's back to their mom. Busy weekend!
> 
> Littlesteph, what tat did u get?

I got this
 



Attached Files:







P5260116.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## burgbrandy

Awesome tat!


----------



## melann13

Lack of O can end in regular AF or irregular AF depending on the cause. In some cases all the rest of the hormone cycle is as normal, with E rising before O then dropping and P rising after O, and just a lack of O. This would end with a normal AF from progesterone dropping. This can happen to everyone a couple times a year. Unfortunately for those TTC it is not uncommon to experience 1-2 annovulatory cycles each year. This doesn't mean there's ANYTHING wrong with you.
You may also have some abnormalities in the hormone cycle (which may be a regular problem, or just a fluke) in which case AF may be early/late etc.
Hope that helps! Good luck to the June testers. I'm so excited to see you guys all get BFPs. 
Also: as far as cutting down caffeine while TTC, it is true that caffeine is not just bad for a growing baby, but can actually lower chances of a BFP. I stuck to nothing more than half-caff or tea while TTC except during AF, because I'm a coffee nerd and it was my treat to myself. Now that I'm prego I try to stay under 100mg/day when I do have it. (The recommended limit is 200). A tea bag is about 70mg and a cup of half caff is 80-90.


----------



## chulie

Interesting Melann....so....if you have an annovulatory cycle...would we still bleed as if you had a cycle???

Caffeine.......everyone I think has their "thing" that makes them worry...some women don't touch wine...some think a glass or so every now and then is fine. Some people don't touch any soft cheese....some say as long as it's pasturized...it's fine....and personally I think caffine is one of those things...some dye their hair...some don't......I think caffine effects everyone differently...as some people have gluten intolerance or allergies to certain foods that other people don't. I have a cup of coffee every morning and did all through my first pregnancy....I have never cut out caffine and got pregnant 2nd cycle with my daughter....but that's me! I follow the 200mg of caffine a day rule....so I have 1 small coffee and stay well under that. I've also never had withdrawl headaches if I miss a day or something like that. I do get annoyed with people who "condemn" others for having coffee and then probably go have a coke and a chocolate bar.....caffine is not a "coffee" only problem...it's an overall in your day what do you eat and make sure in total your daily requirement is under 200mg. ANYWHOOO....gonna get off my soap box now...hahahahhaa....


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the replies. I'm beginning to think I'm not ovulating and really need to get my butt into gear and get some post o blood work done. Dr wanted me to a couple of cycles ago but have had a really busy time lately between work (school teacher = end of year madness) and MIL having a knee replacement amongst other things. Will try to do it later this week.

Would temping confirm o or confirm not o-ing if hormones were all normal?

Can't believe I'm in my 30s and I'm clueless about all this stuff!! Spent a good part of my life trying to prevent pregnancy - LOL!

I agree with you, Chulie. Everyone is different. I'm a tea drinker but dh is a coffee addict. I've been trying to get him to cut down, but he's impossible.

Good luck for everyone testing soon and thanks again for the replies.


----------



## melann13

Chulie, I agree with you about the caffeine. I will eat soft cheese as long as it's pasteurized, I did not drink after 5dpo each cycle (and now not at all of course). I used to be VERY addicted to caffeine, and would get horrid headaches in the afternoon if I didn't have it. So for me it's about keeping it low enough that I don't miss it if I don't have any at all.


----------



## chulie

melann13 said:


> Chulie, I agree with you about the caffeine. I will eat soft cheese as long as it's pasteurized, I did not drink after 5dpo each cycle (and now not at all of course). I used to be VERY addicted to caffeine, and would get horrid headaches in the afternoon if I didn't have it. So for me it's about keeping it low enough that I don't miss it if I don't have any at all.

Ok it's so funny you mention drinking. I was saying to my DH this weekend...when I was ttc with #1 I don't know what happened to me but I don't remember even thinking about wether I should drink or not....I can't even tell you if I stopped drinking or when???? but since I've been fertile I've been like...hmmmm..should I drink(before I got my BFP) or not? we go for dinner and I'm like...hmmm..should I have wine or not (I was ovulating so not a day past anything! haha)..I'm so torn between not being someone who gives up everything when ttc and having my normal life until I get my BFP....I think that's actually a rule that works for me....say 5 dpo....because then it's less than 10 days where you avoid and then can go right back to it if you get af.....Thanks! I'm totally gonna use that if I don't catch this month!


----------



## melann13

my reasoning for 5dpo is that there is no connected blood supply until at least implantation, so no harm. I definitely don't drink a lot, last month when I got my BFP I think I had half a beer on 5dpo.


----------



## omgbaby

So I've had low temps for 3 days & had just a few sips of oh's drink last night but still put alcohol on my chart. I've had some slight pains the past few days but since they don't actually hurt I'm not sure whether or not to put as 'o pain'


----------



## FrancoRie710

chulie said:


> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> Chulie, I agree with you about the caffeine. I will eat soft cheese as long as it's pasteurized, I did not drink after 5dpo each cycle (and now not at all of course). I used to be VERY addicted to caffeine, and would get horrid headaches in the afternoon if I didn't have it. So for me it's about keeping it low enough that I don't miss it if I don't have any at all.
> 
> Ok it's so funny you mention drinking. I was saying to my DH this weekend...when I was ttc with #1 I don't know what happened to me but I don't remember even thinking about wether I should drink or not....I can't even tell you if I stopped drinking or when???? but since I've been fertile I've been like...hmmmm..should I drink(before I got my BFP) or not? we go for dinner and I'm like...hmmm..should I have wine or not (I was ovulating so not a day past anything! haha)..I'm so torn between not being someone who gives up everything when ttc and having my normal life until I get my BFP....I think that's actually a rule that works for me....say 5 dpo....because then it's less than 10 days where you avoid and then can go right back to it if you get af.....Thanks! I'm totally gonna use that if I don't catch this month!Click to expand...

I agree- it's so hard to know what to do. I have read several articles that cite a Danish study where even moderate drinkers (5 or less drinks per week) had reduced fertility compared with non-drinkers, and says you should stop drinking 120 days before you want to conceive. So this tells me I should quit. But my OBGYN told me a drink or two per week would be fine, and my friend who finally conceived through IVF said she didn't give up anything until she was pregnant. It seems like such a simple thing to stop drinking but alcohol seems to be the one consultation in this whole thing; I'm not preg so yay! I can have a glass of wine! To give it up entirely would feel like another change to my life that I've made since starting this whole process. I would have NO trouble giving up alcohol, caffeine, etc. if I was preg because at least there's the promise of a healthy child at the end of it all. If I give up alcohol NOW, it's like depriving myself of something I enjoy with no guarantee that anything will come of it in the end. 

For the record; I drink MAYBE a glass of wine per night. It's not like I go out and get hammered. Right now this is my plan; I am going on vacay to California in June/July and want to relax and drink wine on the trip. When I get back I have an appt with an RE and I'm going to ask his professional opinion. Is anyone else there with me, or am I just a whiner who should give up alcohol already?!


----------



## MamaBear93

Tested again with FMU at 10DPO today. BFN...Ugh...I am pretty sure this is not my month...Going to try to hold out until AF is due...bleh...I was so confident that this would be my month...but I guess not...


----------



## chulie

FrancoRie710 said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> Chulie, I agree with you about the caffeine. I will eat soft cheese as long as it's pasteurized, I did not drink after 5dpo each cycle (and now not at all of course). I used to be VERY addicted to caffeine, and would get horrid headaches in the afternoon if I didn't have it. So for me it's about keeping it low enough that I don't miss it if I don't have any at all.
> 
> Ok it's so funny you mention drinking. I was saying to my DH this weekend...when I was ttc with #1 I don't know what happened to me but I don't remember even thinking about wether I should drink or not....I can't even tell you if I stopped drinking or when???? but since I've been fertile I've been like...hmmmm..should I drink(before I got my BFP) or not? we go for dinner and I'm like...hmmm..should I have wine or not (I was ovulating so not a day past anything! haha)..I'm so torn between not being someone who gives up everything when ttc and having my normal life until I get my BFP....I think that's actually a rule that works for me....say 5 dpo....because then it's less than 10 days where you avoid and then can go right back to it if you get af.....Thanks! I'm totally gonna use that if I don't catch this month!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree- it's so hard to know what to do. I have read several articles that cite a Danish study where even moderate drinkers (5 or less drinks per week) had reduced fertility compared with non-drinkers, and says you should stop drinking 120 days before you want to conceive. So this tells me I should quit. But my OBGYN told me a drink or two per week would be fine, and my friend who finally conceived through IVF said she didn't give up anything until she was pregnant. It seems like such a simple thing to stop drinking but alcohol seems to be the one consultation in this whole thing; I'm not preg so yay! I can have a glass of wine! To give it up entirely would feel like another change to my life that I've made since starting this whole process. I would have NO trouble giving up alcohol, caffeine, etc. if I was preg because at least there's the promise of a healthy child at the end of it all. If I give up alcohol NOW, it's like depriving myself of something I enjoy with no guarantee that anything will come of it in the end.
> 
> For the record; I drink MAYBE a glass of wine per night. It's not like I go out and get hammered. Right now this is my plan; I am going on vacay to California in June/July and want to relax and drink wine on the trip. When I get back I have an appt with an RE and I'm going to ask his professional opinion. Is anyone else there with me, or am I just a whiner who should give up alcohol already?!Click to expand...

Oh no girl I'm right there with you!!!!! Honestly...unless someone came to me and said...100% of the women who drink within 120 days of trying cannot get pregnant at all...no WAY am I giving it up...yes...let's be clear here...I'm not talking bottles of wine...I'm talking maybe 3-4 glasses a week....

That's why I hate "studies"...they seem to constantly contradict eachother and no one really knows ANYTHING....that being said...I do agree like I said before....why do some people have allergies to certain foods? I do agree some things affect people in certain ways...but considering basically the night I conceived my daughter I was at a bachelorette( to be clear I went home to my husband that night...lmao) and was basically the drunkest I've been since I was 25.......I dont agree with those "studies"...I do agree with overall health being a fact...but I also work with women who literally live on detox clean diets where they don't even eat SUGAR and are STILL unable to get pregnant......so ya...your not just whining.....I believe everything in moderation because there is no point in putting your life in hold for a)a study that will be contradicted in a week or b) a child who may never come.....so ya.....life is stressful enough...I'm enjoying my glass of wine while I can!!hahahaha.....

Awwww...sorry to hear Mommabear...but it's still only 10dpo....a day or two could change a lot hormonally in your body!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm out for this month. Having a month off but will be back in July. Best wishes to everybody else x


----------



## chulie

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm out for this month. Having a month off but will be back in July. Best wishes to everybody else x

Awww Lazydaisys......so sorry....enjoy your month off!!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

KatyW said:


> All right, those of us who just had to see AF, what is the plan for this month's ttc?

My plan is to continue:
Pre-natal & b12 every day (I have a b-12 deficit & b-12 is what helps your body absorb folic acid)
OPK's
Temping
Musinex @ ovulation 

To introduce:
Pre-seed
Staying hydrated

Next month we start clomid if needed...


----------



## RaeChay

J_Lynn said:


> I think I'm out - I cracked and took the test this morning, and it's so negative the test laughed at me.

Oh dear!
I'm sorry about the circumstances but this just cracks me up. This is exactly how I feel using hpt's... "Oh look, there's the control line. And yes, there's where the test line would go...white as the driven snow.."


----------



## J_Lynn

RaeChay said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out - I cracked and took the test this morning, and it's so negative the test laughed at me.
> 
> Oh dear!
> I'm sorry about the circumstances but this just cracks me up. This is exactly how I feel using hpt's... "Oh look, there's the control line. And yes, there's where the test line would go...white as the driven snow.."Click to expand...

Yup. It's like, "Oh well, I'm just going to sit here and let this still be white. :coffee:" 

Like it's just another day. I was thinking the other day, they need to switch it around and make the 1 line BFP :haha:


----------



## ALiKO

Hey Ladies!

I've been absent from this thread for soo long! about 2 weeks and change I think... Anyways I just wanted to drop in and say WOW! Congrats! To the new :bfp:'s and FX to all the ladies still awaiting their :bfp:'s!

About me: just been goin through a lot but I'm back :). I ended up ovulating a week after my predicted ovulation day which was a bit of a bummer but i ovulated so that's all that mattered. I BD'd the day of ovulation so we'll see what happens...

With that being said I can finally be moved from TBA to testing day June 15th :happydance:. I'm in a bit of a weird space right now as I do not totally feel in but I do not want to say I'm out. Here's to having faith! :flower:


----------



## PrettyPixie

Well Ladies...i am 2 days late...15dpo (if i am correct)..tested this morning and got a BFN! I have a very regular menstrual cycle..so confusion reigns! What to do..sit and wait i guess..how long do i give it till i test again? PG tests are extremely expensive where i live so dont want to test every single day. :coffee:


----------



## MamaBear93

Craving some chinese food like no other. And my back is killing me...I wish DH would give me a massage but no luck :(


----------



## J_Lynn

KatyW said:


> All right, those of us who just had to see AF, what is the plan for this month's ttc? My own commitment is to cut down on my caffeine (possible coincidence, but my daughter was conceived the month I did this) and take my prenatal vitamin very day. Trying to think of positive action to take for better health/ better chances of conceiving a healthy baby :)

My plan is to go back to my doctor; we will be starting femara this month. I'm always going to be eating cleaner - we've cut out all the junk food (well, ok ... I sneak some Worther's Originals here and there, but I can't give them up) and anything that's not grass fed, organic, free-range, etc. I'm also making it a point to work out EVERY day - except for right now, because I have managed to sprain my ankle :( Boo. So I am really limping around but I'm trying to still at least walk. But those are the main changes I'm going to make. Wait - I may also beg for IUIs. But that's just because my CM hates me and clearly wants all sperm to die. :coffee:


----------



## ALiKO

newbie2013 said:


> Quick question, as all of you seem to know way more than me!!
> 
> Would you still have reasonably reglar AF if you don't ovulate?
> 
> Thanks!

Hey Newbie,

I actually read before that you can have a period without ovulating. I know someone who had an anovulatory 40 day cycle and still had AF. If you ovulated with no AF than that means you are pregnant. For me personally if I do not ovulate I do not have a period, my cycle would just be really long until I ovulate then I'd have a period 2 weeks after that. That's why it's very important to bbt chart. Hope that helped :)


----------



## ALiKO

J_Lynn said:


> I have managed to sprain my ankle :( Boo.

OMG J_Lynn you too! 
Girl I tried to look cute over the weekend and wear some high heeled wedge sandals... Lets just say it was a fail of epic proportions! I'm also walking around limping with a sprained ankle right leg :blush: haha.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@littlesteph It sounds like you have been having lots of fun minus the cramps. I can't wait to see Hangover 3. Good luck catching ovulation and on getting a BFP! :flower:

@burgbrandy It sounds like you have been having fun as well! Good luck on the pinches and pulling. :flower:

@MamaPeaches Sometimes we have light lines because we always have lh. It just goes really dark when it is surging. Valentine's day will be amazing. If I get a BFP I will be due the day before, I think. :thumbup:

@Fallen8905 Date updated. Does that mean it was closer to when your husband was home? I hope you get a BFP! Good luck! :flower:

@newbie2013 I definitely recommend temping. It's one of the easiest ways you can find out if you are ovulating. Your temp will go up after ovulation. You can identify if you are or are not ovulating and when it is happening. I would go ahead with the blood work as well. :thumbup:

@omgbaby I'd say with the ewcm and the slight pains you are about to ovulate. It won't give you crosshairs based on the "o pain" entry. It gives them to you after three high temps. I'd say it's coming soon if it wasn't the last day. Good luck! :thumbup:

@FrancoRie710 I understand. I'd say don't do it after possible implantation time if you're worried about it at least. We try so hard to do everything right. Doesn't it seem aggravating when women do _everything_ wrong and it comes so easily and doesn't it _really_ aggravate you when they continue to do so during pregnancy. Practice moderation and be happy! :winkwink:

@Lazydaisys I'm sorry. I hope you definitely rejoin us in July. I'll move you to TBA for now. :hugs:

@EAandBA_TTC You'll have to let us know what you think about the pre-seed. I do think drinking more water helps with cm. Good luck! :flower:

@ALiKO Date updated. I'm so glad you're back. Good luck! :flower:

@PrettyPixie I've heard that if you make it much longer it is almost sure to be a BFP if you don't usually have that long of a luteal phase. You may have implanted late and it may be taking time for the hCG to build up. Good luck and keep us updated! :happydance:


----------



## FrancoRie710

PrettyPixie said:


> Well Ladies...i am 2 days late...15dpo (if i am correct)..tested this morning and got a BFN! I have a very regular menstrual cycle..so confusion reigns! What to do..sit and wait i guess..how long do i give it till i test again? PG tests are extremely expensive where i live so dont want to test every single day. :coffee:

What's your typical LP? Maybe it's your month! 

Also, it took me a while, but someone clued me in to the opk's and hpt's that you can buy on Amazon that are MUCH cheaper than the store. I can test more now and not worry about the cost. Seeing the bfn though, that's another issue altogether!


----------



## J_Lynn

ALiKO said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I have managed to sprain my ankle :( Boo.
> 
> OMG J_Lynn you too!
> Girl I tried to look cute over the weekend and wear some high heeled wedge sandals... Lets just say it was a fail of epic proportions! I'm also walking around limping with a sprained ankle right leg :blush: haha.Click to expand...

hahaha it's horrible!!! I just woke up one morning and obviously forgot how to walk because on my way to the bathroom *pop* there it went lol I just stepped wrong somehow. I swear I am so clumsy. I just am hoping it gets better soon so I can actually walk on it; I thought the elliptical at the gym would be no real strain on it, but I was veryyyyy wrong. Holy moly that hurt hahaha


----------



## PrettyPixie

FrancoRie710 said:


> PrettyPixie said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies...i am 2 days late...15dpo (if i am correct)..tested this morning and got a BFN! I have a very regular menstrual cycle..so confusion reigns! What to do..sit and wait i guess..how long do i give it till i test again? PG tests are extremely expensive where i live so dont want to test every single day. :coffee:
> 
> What's your typical LP? Maybe it's your month!
> 
> Also, it took me a while, but someone clued me in to the opk's and hpt's that you can buy on Amazon that are MUCH cheaper than the store. I can test more now and not worry about the cost. Seeing the bfn though, that's another issue altogether!Click to expand...

LP is normally 13days...just have to wait and see what happens i think. I am currently in the UAE and due to return home first week of July...so might do 1 or 2 more tests..if nothing i will see a dr when i get back. :)


----------



## FrancoRie710

PrettyPixie said:


> FrancoRie710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrettyPixie said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies...i am 2 days late...15dpo (if i am correct)..tested this morning and got a BFN! I have a very regular menstrual cycle..so confusion reigns! What to do..sit and wait i guess..how long do i give it till i test again? PG tests are extremely expensive where i live so dont want to test every single day. :coffee:
> 
> What's your typical LP? Maybe it's your month!
> 
> Also, it took me a while, but someone clued me in to the opk's and hpt's that you can buy on Amazon that are MUCH cheaper than the store. I can test more now and not worry about the cost. Seeing the bfn though, that's another issue altogether!Click to expand...
> 
> LP is normally 13days...just have to wait and see what happens i think. I am currently in the UAE and due to return home first week of July...so might do 1 or 2 more tests..if nothing i will see a dr when i get back. :)Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## omgbaby

Woohoo, well then I hope I get crosshairs in the next few days. I'm so excited to know when I o'd

Last night oh & I were arguing & he laid with me & said "are you still ovulating" I had to admit it made me smile. For days I've been telling him "babe I think I'm ovulating lets go!!" Lmao I guess he does listen


----------



## chulie

Morning ladies!!!!! Hope everyone is doing well!

Oh prettypixie......sounds like your gonna start off our BFP!!! Sucks that tests are so expensive though.....maybe wait 24/48 hours (if youy can hold out) and try again...

Ok I have to laugh because I was at home and had to pee like 5 times after dinner....my hubby's like...gee...your peeing a lot....are you pregnant? I had to laugh....I'm like hunny...I ALWAYS pee a lot...you've just never paid attention. I do drink enough water to sink a ship most days....so that constant peeing is so normal for me.....I could never use it as a symptom. But it really made me laugh....sometimes I think I'm crazy because I have been able to imagine symptoms.....but seeing my hubby do the same to me...makes me laugh!


----------



## littlesteph

chulie you can buy the tests pretty cheap on Amazon, i brought 30 opks and 25 pregnancy tests for just under £10 and it was free delievery


----------



## newbie2013

J_Lynn said:


> ALiKO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I have managed to sprain my ankle :( Boo.
> 
> OMG J_Lynn you too!
> Girl I tried to look cute over the weekend and wear some high heeled wedge sandals... Lets just say it was a fail of epic proportions! I'm also walking around limping with a sprained ankle right leg :blush: haha.Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha it's horrible!!! I just woke up one morning and obviously forgot how to walk because on my way to the bathroom *pop* there it went lol I just stepped wrong somehow. I swear I am so clumsy. I just am hoping it gets better soon so I can actually walk on it; I thought the elliptical at the gym would be no real strain on it, but I was veryyyyy wrong. Holy moly that hurt hahahaClick to expand...

Lmao!! You guys sound like me!! My friend and I are so clumsy that we discussed the possibility of there being a "clumsy gene" in our DNA!! Lol! I constantly have bruises on my thighs right around table height where I run into their corners or totally misjudge the width of a doorway and crack my shoulder as I go through. The other day, I walked into an automatic sliding door because it didn't stay open! 

Take care of yourselves, ladies!!


----------



## chulie

newbie2013 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALiKO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I have managed to sprain my ankle :( Boo.
> 
> OMG J_Lynn you too!
> Girl I tried to look cute over the weekend and wear some high heeled wedge sandals... Lets just say it was a fail of epic proportions! I'm also walking around limping with a sprained ankle right leg :blush: haha.Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha it's horrible!!! I just woke up one morning and obviously forgot how to walk because on my way to the bathroom *pop* there it went lol I just stepped wrong somehow. I swear I am so clumsy. I just am hoping it gets better soon so I can actually walk on it; I thought the elliptical at the gym would be no real strain on it, but I was veryyyyy wrong. Holy moly that hurt hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Lmao!! You guys sound like me!! My friend and I are so clumsy that we discussed the possibility of there being a "clumsy gene" in our DNA!! Lol! I constantly have bruises on my thighs right around table height where I run into their corners or totally misjudge the width of a doorway and crack my shoulder as I go through. The other day, I walked into an automatic sliding door because it didn't stay open!
> 
> Take care of yourselves, ladies!!Click to expand...

Are you tall? Reason I ask is that I'm very much the same...I am constantly walking into things...tripping over things(usually my size 10 boat feet)...and someone told me it's because I'm tall..(I'm 5'9)......so I'm wondering if you are too????


----------



## newbie2013

Not especially... Almost 5'7 (had to do a conversion - 170cm in my language!!). And my friend is a little shorter than me.


----------



## kirstyjane13

How is everyone getting on? Ive not feeling great lately (not ttc related. ..think I ate something funny lol) least it happened now so I'll be all better to bd in a few days hehe xx


----------



## FrancoRie710

I really think I'm out. Af is due in two days and I tested bfn again this morning. As our friend said earlier, "so neg it was laughing at me." Plus I feel totally normal, no symptoms, not even imaginary ones.

Oh well. Onward and upward.


----------



## kirstyjane13

You're not out til she shows. Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## River54

I have a bunch of cramping today (6dpo) and alot of creamy cm. 

Hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## kirstyjane13

Fxd for you. When will you test xx


----------



## River54

Probably not until 10dpo...if I can wait that long...


----------



## kirstyjane13

Good luck xx


----------



## burgbrandy

Hey ladies! I tested this morning and of course it was bfn. I just had an urge. Lol. Couldnt help myself. :) going to try to wait til friday to test again. Lol! Im not having any different symptoms than usual...sobe boobs and some cramping. Had a dizzy spell over the weekend and my back and hips have been sore.


----------



## chulie

FrancoRie710 said:


> I really think I'm out. Af is due in two days and I tested bfn again this morning. As our friend said earlier, "so neg it was laughing at me." Plus I feel totally normal, no symptoms, not even imaginary ones.
> 
> Oh well. Onward and upward.

I'm so sorry but that made me laugh... "not even imaginary ones"....haahaha..it's so true!!!! With my daughter I got constipated like a week before I got my BFP....I'm constipated again but...it's WAY to early to have any kind of symptoms...I HONESTLY believe I've been able to give myself psychological constipation.....................LMAO!!!!! Be jealous folks....I'm that good at crazy!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am all excited right now!! I just got my first apt booked with Dr Hottie!! I am on :cloud9: It is really starting to feel real!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## melann13

Allforthegirl, Dr Hottie? Do tell....
My doc had a half page pic in the paper the other day as an ad for the university's healthcare. I showed it to my DH and said "Look, someone that knows me "intimately" is famous!".
Today I am 7wks 2 days. Last pregnancy this was the day that the bleeding started. We saw our LO on the US and were told all would be okay. It was not. The next day I was in the bathroom with our LO in my hand. We have come to terms with our loss, but let me tell you I will be THRILLED to hit that elusive 8wk mark and see the baby one week from today! Constantly praying that all will be fine.


----------



## burgbrandy

Im sorry for ur loss melann, but ur doing great! I cant wait to see scan pics next week!


----------



## kiki13

melann13 said:


> Allforthegirl, Dr Hottie? Do tell....
> My doc had a half page pic in the paper the other day as an ad for the university's healthcare. I showed it to my DH and said "Look, someone that knows me "intimately" is famous!".
> Today I am 7wks 2 days. Last pregnancy this was the day that the bleeding started. We saw our LO on the US and were told all would be okay. It was not. The next day I was in the bathroom with our LO in my hand. We have come to terms with our loss, but let me tell you I will be THRILLED to hit that elusive 8wk mark and see the baby one week from today! Constantly praying that all will be fine.

Praying for you sweetie! :)


----------



## chulie

allforthegirl said:


> I am all excited right now!! I just got my first apt booked with Dr Hottie!! I am on :cloud9: It is really starting to feel real!! :wohoo::wohoo:

Yippppeeeee!!! Hey what's the deal with Dr Hottie???


----------



## chulie

Oh Melann I'm so sorry to hear that! This is definitely it!!!! Can't wait for you to get over that hump. Psychologically it'll be so good on you!! Xoxox can't wait to see pics!


----------



## pennymarie

I hope everyone keeps their hope for now! Whether it's for a BFP or a healthy pregnancy.

AFM, I have no idea what is happening. I never got my ordered opks, so I've only been testing since CD 14, and they barely have any LH. Last cycle, they got darker until the positive; these ($tree) just have a control line. Is it possible I missed my O day? Cause my temperature hasn't been risng, and barely any CM, even with Mucinex. I've been opk testing twice a day. :cry:

I'm starting to get worried that the cream messed up my cycle last time. Does anyone know if it can affect future cycles? I don't see how


----------



## lesh07

burgbrandy said:


> Hey ladies! I tested this morning and of course it was bfn. I just had an urge. Lol. Couldnt help myself. :) going to try to wait til friday to test again. Lol! Im not having any different symptoms than usual...sobe boobs and some cramping. Had a dizzy spell over the weekend and my back and hips have been sore.

I tested today and bfn too. Don't think this is going to be my month again as not dtd much this month just been to tired. Good luck to you hun. Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

chulie said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I am all excited right now!! I just got my first apt booked with Dr Hottie!! I am on :cloud9: It is really starting to feel real!! :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Yippppeeeee!!! Hey what's the deal with Dr Hottie???Click to expand...

Well ladies Dr Hottie is what I call the Dr that helped me at the ER when I was in for suspected ectopic. He is just way to good looking to be an OB. Yet he is and a very gentle one at that. He definitely made me feel comfortable.

But OMG HE IS HOTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-=:-=:-=:-=:-=

Hence the Dr. Hottie statement LOL


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahaha LIKE! I wish we had hot obstetricians! Would make work a bit more fun, I work in postpartum, I'd even go for a paediatrician that isn't 60! Lol


----------



## ALiKO

5DPO today. Trying so hard not to symptom spot! When is implantation again? Haha just keepin the faith alive! :coffee:


----------



## chulie

Hahahaha pediatrician that isn't 60!! Boooo!!! 

Ohhhh allforthegirl....that sounds lovely!!! Yum!!! Hahaa 

My OB is female....actually both my family dr and OB are female...not by choice..just the way it worked. I love them both!!! &#10084;


----------



## ALiKO

pennymarie said:


> I hope everyone keeps their hope for now! Whether it's for a BFP or a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> AFM, I have no idea what is happening. I never got my ordered opks, so I've only been testing since CD 14, and they barely have any LH. Last cycle, they got darker until the positive; these ($tree) just have a control line. Is it possible I missed my O day? Cause my temperature hasn't been risng, and barely any CM, even with Mucinex. I've been opk testing twice a day. :cry:
> 
> I'm starting to get worried that the cream messed up my cycle last time. Does anyone know if it can affect future cycles? I don't see how

So far none of your temps. look like post O temps. and judging from your last bbt chart it looks like you can O either today CD 18 or even possibly tomorrow CD 19 but i do not think you O'd just yet (in my personal opinion). 

As far as, the cream you used last cycle (if you are referring to progesterone cream), progesterone in general is a hormone whether it comes from an artificial source such as a birth control pill, or a natural source "some" creams, it is going to have an effect on the body. In a way it forces the body to absorb the hormone and does not allow it to build up the proper levels it needs in a natural way.

I pretty much said all that to say yes "it can" affect future cycles but does not mean it will. Whether in a positive or negative way "it can". I have experience with synthetic progesterone (birth control) that was 3 years ago and my periods are still pretty irregular from that. Hope that helped :flower:


----------



## pennymarie

ALiKO said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone keeps their hope for now! Whether it's for a BFP or a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> AFM, I have no idea what is happening. I never got my ordered opks, so I've only been testing since CD 14, and they barely have any LH. Last cycle, they got darker until the positive; these ($tree) just have a control line. Is it possible I missed my O day? Cause my temperature hasn't been risng, and barely any CM, even with Mucinex. I've been opk testing twice a day. :cry:
> 
> I'm starting to get worried that the cream messed up my cycle last time. Does anyone know if it can affect future cycles? I don't see how
> 
> So far none of your temps. look like post O temps. and judging from your last bbt chart it looks like you can O either today CD 18 or even possibly tomorrow CD 19 but i do not think you O'd just yet (in my personal opinion).
> 
> As far as, the cream you used last cycle (if you are referring to progesterone cream), progesterone in general is a hormone whether it comes from an artificial source such as a birth control pill, or a natural source "some" creams, it is going to have an effect on the body. In a way it forces the body to absorb the hormone and does not allow it to build up the proper levels it needs in a natural way.
> 
> I pretty much said all that to say yes "it can" affect future cycles but does not mean it will. Whether in a positive or negative way "it can". I have experience with synthetic progesterone (birth control) that was 3 years ago and my periods are still pretty irregular from that. Hope that helped :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you for the reply!! I really hope that it didn't prevent me ovulating this cycle. I know when I was a teenager I took birth control for 8 months or so, and I became more regular for about a year and went back to irregular. I quit smoking almost a year and a half ago, but last week I had one cigarette. I hope that didn't ruin it. I didn't even enjoy it. I'm just confused on the sudden lack of CM because usually mucinex makes me have too much. 

But I am a bit crampy all of a sudden. I hope things are gearing up


----------



## want2bemommy

I lost track of this forum, but am excited to see the BFP's grow  Just an update, I had my ultrasounds and its twins! I've experienced losses so was very grateful to this group for getting me through the tww! Good luck to you all


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

want2bemommy said:


> I lost track of this forum, but am excited to see the BFP's grow  Just an update, I had my ultrasounds and its twins! I've experienced losses so was very grateful to this group for getting me through the tww! Good luck to you all

Congrats hun how exciting !!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww! Want2bemummy!! That's such awesome news!! Twins, that's amazing! The world sure works in wonderous ways! Take care if yourself and may those babies grow and grow! Congrats!


----------



## stargazer0726

ALiKO said:


> 5DPO today. Trying so hard not to symptom spot! When is implantation again? Haha just keepin the faith alive! :coffee:

I hear ya, I am 6DPO and I keep thinking my boobs hurt but its probably more because I keep pushing on them wanting them to hurt


----------



## PrettyPixie

Twins! wow..thats awesome! good luck! I am 4 days late and still BFN!:wacko:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

PrettyPixie said:


> Twins! wow..thats awesome! good luck! I am 4 days late and still BFN!:wacko:

Don't give up till :witch: shows :thumbup: I have had late positives with my first two children


----------



## kiki13

want2bemommy said:


> I lost track of this forum, but am excited to see the BFP's grow  Just an update, I had my ultrasounds and its twins! I've experienced losses so was very grateful to this group for getting me through the tww! Good luck to you all

Amazing! Congrats :)


----------



## KatyW

melann13 said:


> Allforthegirl, Dr Hottie? Do tell....
> My doc had a half page pic in the paper the other day as an ad for the university's healthcare. I showed it to my DH and said "Look, someone that knows me "intimately" is famous!".
> Today I am 7wks 2 days. Last pregnancy this was the day that the bleeding started. We saw our LO on the US and were told all would be okay. It was not. The next day I was in the bathroom with our LO in my hand. We have come to terms with our loss, but let me tell you I will be THRILLED to hit that elusive 8wk mark and see the baby one week from today! Constantly praying that all will be fine.

Praying for you!


----------



## KatyW

want2bemommy said:


> I lost track of this forum, but am excited to see the BFP's grow  Just an update, I had my ultrasounds and its twins! I've experienced losses so was very grateful to this group for getting me through the tww! Good luck to you all

Wow, how wonderful!! Congrats on the two little ones!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby & @chulie It's nice to have dh paying attention and so involved. It's funny when they get so involved they start to ask questions. Good luck! :winkwink:

@kirstyjane13 I hope you feel better soon. :flower:

@FrancoRie710 :hugs: Your temps look nice. I hope the witch doesn't show. 

@River54 I hope those are good signs for you! Good luck! :flower:

@allforthegirl That's great. How long until your appointment? It won't hurt to have someone attractive...I mean gentle and competent to work with. :haha:

@melann13 You are doing great and you have women all over the world thinking of you. I can't wait to hear about it after your appointment. :thumbup:

@pennymarie I'd say based on your temps that it hasn't happened yet. It looks like FF had you marked as cd 18 last month. That might mean you are getting close with you being on cd 18 on Tuesday. I know this is not a definite answer, but I noticed you were 96.8 on cd 16 last month and then you had a rise and ovulation came two days later. You were 96.8 on Tuesday so maybe it might happen in a day or so. Perhaps watch and see if this pattern happens again. There is no guarantee it will happen the same way. I'd continue to monitor cm, take opks, and wait to see when you get crosshairs. Try drinking more water in the coming days to help with cm. I hope those cramps are signaling ovulation. :hugs:

@ALiKO You're definitely early still, but I completely understand! I'm with you! Good luck! :flower:

@want2bemommy Twins! Wow! Congratulations! I hope you come back periodically to tell us how you are and tell us about those little babies. I'll update it on the front to say twins as well! :happydance::happydance:

@PrettyPixie I'm still so hopeful for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs A

Hope all are ok, I'm still waiting to Poas but I'm not feeling it this month, so we'll see x


----------



## mummy2o

@want2bemommy Thats great news. Double the work, but double the rewards.

AFM I'm waiting to test. I'm not positive or negative about the outcome for a change. I've had a sore throat and I generally get ill before a BFP, but so far not had IB or bleeding gums which are my other two signs. But it could just be a virus I picked up, so we'll see what happens


----------



## MamaPeaches

Congrats want2bemommy! That's amazing news! Hope you have a healthy and happy nine months! 

Feeling pretty good about this cycle but trying not to get my hopes up. Tmi but yesterday i had a glob of ewcm and spotted. And my temp dipped this morning! My boobs are a bit sore but that can be normal too! This wait is driving me insane! I'm going to try and wait till Friday to test!


----------



## burgbrandy

Ok ladies...i took this last night at 6 dpo with a 2 hour hold. I swear i see something. This pic was taken about 10 minutes after i took it. Wondfo this morning with fmu had a shadow line. Saving my other frer for friday morning at 9 dpo! Hope this isnt a fluke cuz 6 dpo seems way too early.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130528_225428_237-1.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## KatyW

Whoah, I see something. 6 dpo?? I would hold out for a few days and test again.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Mrs A I really hope it is your month. Good luck! :flower:

@mummy2o I would never wish a sore throat, spotting, or bleeding gums on someone, but I hope if you get them that they are the start of your BFP! Good luck! :winkwink:

@MamaPeaches Good luck! I hope those are good signs for you and that you are on your way to a BFP! :thumbup:

@burgbrandy I hope it continues to darken and become your BFP! Good luck! :happydance:


Ladies, check out the front page and see if you like the new layout. I want to keep the testers in order and have a special acknowledgement area for the BFPs. I think it will be really cool if everyone tells us the due date, if it will be single/multiples, when important appointments are, gender, names when decided, birth date, etc. so I can add that by your name as well. That will make it easier to keep up with everyone and it will make a sweet list once we all get there. Let me know what you think and if there is anything else you think we should have. Have a great hump day especially if that is what is on the agenda. :haha:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


We are approaching the end of May. Some of us got a BFP in May! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 29:
MeeOhMya
FrancoRie710
Dessiegirl
kiki13


----------



## chulie

burgbrandy said:


> Ok ladies...i took this last night at 6 dpo with a 2 hour hold. I swear i see something. This pic was taken about 10 minutes after i took it. Wondfo this morning with fmu had a shadow line. Saving my other frer for friday morning at 9 dpo! Hope this isnt a fluke cuz 6 dpo seems way too early.

Ok seriously...even on my iPhone without making it bigger I see "something"...

@hopeful...I love how neat and organized it is! Perfect!!! I'm really so happy I found you guys! 

Congrats on the twins! Super exciting!! 

Time.is.going.SO.slow!!!!! Ugghhhhh.


----------



## FrancoRie710

Hopeful2014 said:


> MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!
> 
> Ladies, Remember
> 1. That it's not over until AF comes
> 2. That many ladies get false negatives
> 3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo
> 4. That we are here for you no matter what
> 
> 
> We are approaching the end of May. Some of us got a BFP in May! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:
> 
> TESTERS:
> May 29:
> MeeOhMya
> FrancoRie710
> Dessiegirl
> kiki13

My temp dropped by a lot this morning and my boobs are no longer sore. I am expecting af tomorrow. If not I will be SHOCKED.


----------



## omgbaby

Brandy: I see a line!! Ahhhh getting excited for you!

Wow twins! Amazing!! Congrats!!

AFM, I feel like shit. Feel like AF is coming, I feel like I'm gonna throw up. I just wanna go home.


----------



## ALiKO

@Hopeful: yes I am still pretty early in the 2ww which is pure torture! Haha. My luteal phase is a solid 14 days so I'm gonna try to wait out the full 2 weeks without testing:wacko:. I have spent a mini fortune over the last few months on pregnancy tests and simply just don't want to toy around with my feelings. I know that if AF does not show by 15dpo and my temps. are still high I am without a doubt preggers! Due to the pregnancy test here i have to wait after the week of my missed period to test but high temps. and no AF on 15dpo would definitely be a sign for me :).

@burbrandy: no lie but I totally see something! wow it's so early thats insane. Here's to that line getting darker! :drunk:

@want2bemommy: CONGRATS SWEETIE!!! that is awesome and deserves a happy dance :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MamaPeaches

Brandy I see something! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## kksy9b

I'm out for May. Talking with my DH last night and neither of us had felt like it was our month (even at the beginning of the month) but we both feel very good about June! New testing date is June 26th.


----------



## kiki13

Hi ladies, I'm on vacation so not able to test today. Will wait for AF to show up (due today) and if by chance she doesn't I will test on June 1st!


----------



## J_Lynn

I go to the Dr today .... he's going to get a new game plan together, he said he has more up his sleeve than just femara. So I'm a bit excited! I can't wait to hear what his plans are ... I told him they better be good because I'm sick of not being pregnant!!


----------



## amanda111308

AF is 5 days late... Blood work should be in today. Never got called back yesterday so now I am feeling like the blood test was negative. :( not feeling very confident right now


----------



## melann13

Burgbrandy, I think I see something too! I hope it's your BFP!
Wanttobemommy, twins- that's awesome!!!!!! No wonder you got an early BFP!
Hopeful- my details for the front page are: Due January 12, US June 4th.


----------



## allforthegirl

want2bemommy said:


> I lost track of this forum, but am excited to see the BFP's grow  Just an update, I had my ultrasounds and its twins! I've experienced losses so was very grateful to this group for getting me through the tww! Good luck to you all

WOW Congrats what wonderful news!!



Hopeful2014 said:


> @allforthegirl That's great. How long until your appointment? It won't hurt to have someone attractive...I mean gentle and competent to work with. :haha:

My appt is scheduled for the 4th of June!! My tests are getting soooo dark too. I am living this and that I am sick!! Being sick means things are moving in the right direction!! :dance:



burgbrandy said:


> Ok ladies...i took this last night at 6 dpo with a 2 hour hold. I swear i see something. This pic was taken about 10 minutes after i took it. Wondfo this morning with fmu had a shadow line. Saving my other frer for friday morning at 9 dpo! Hope this isnt a fluke cuz 6 dpo seems way too early.

I see a line too. 6DPO is a bit early, so if you still get a line at 9DPO then I would mention it to your Dr. Sometimes it can mean an ectopic, but not always!! GL <3


----------



## chulie

J_Lynn...that DOES sound exciting!!! Especially when your dr clearly sounds excited...that's an awesome dr right there!!!!

Amanda I'm so sorry to hear that...I hate that these people have such life altering test information and it's like they can't "get around" to calling....I understand they're busy but don't they understand just one result to them is literally a woman on the other end of the line going crazy????? Very frustrating.....

KKSY.....I'm so sorry to hear that....but ya...June is gonna be a GREAT month for us ALL!!!!!! The phrase "summer lovin'" didn't come out of no where!!!! ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Brandy: I see something too, not sure what cuz it's dark and on my phone but FX


----------



## ALiKO

Ladies I have a question am I the only one who feels this way? This is to the ladies who have never been pregnant before. I'm talking nothing. Never had a chemical pregnancy, mis-carriage, just simply never been pregnant at all. This is no disrespect to woman who have had these things happen please do not take offense to this. 

Of course we have all had boyfriends and had previous relationships and whether you are currently married or spending your life happily with a significant other just thinking back over the years have you ever wondered why you just haven't managed to get pregnant?
Not even by accident? I have been with my husband for 4 years 3 years of which we are married and obviously we do not use protection and i am still have not gotten pregnant to my knowledge.

Not even by my ex boyfriend who I was in a steady relationship with for 2 years. It makes me feel like can I even get pregnant. I have gone to doctors in 2 countries and have had numorous blood tests and ultrasounds just to be told that everything is in tip top shape and that I should be able to become pregnant anytime. 

I think a lot of us obsess over becoming pregnant because we never have never been and are simply afraid if we'll ever be. I know that's how I feel and I can only speak for myself. If I ever had been pregnant before even if I had a chemical pregnancy or a mis-carriage god forbid, I don't think I would feel as anxious because I would know that I can become pregnant and that its only a matter of time before I fall pregnant again. But since I never have been pregnant I'm so anxious.

Sorry for the long spill. Just putting it out there... I know I can't be the only one feeling this way...


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm I can't really say I've had the same feelings as I have always been on the pill in prior relationships but me and my current bf agreed to not go back on it in December. So if I'm reading your story right, you haven't been using any form of protection for 3 yrs currently? Because I always thought that the guideline for ntnp was most couples will get pg in a year or two... Are you charting now to maybe improve your timing?


----------



## amanda111308

chulie said:


> J_Lynn...that DOES sound exciting!!! Especially when your dr clearly sounds excited...that's an awesome dr right there!!!!
> 
> Amanda I'm so sorry to hear that...I hate that these people have such life altering test information and it's like they can't "get around" to calling....I understand they're busy but don't they understand just one result to them is literally a woman on the other end of the line going crazy????? Very frustrating.....
> 
> KKSY.....I'm so sorry to hear that....but ya...June is gonna be a GREAT month for us ALL!!!!!! The phrase "summer lovin'" didn't come out of no where!!!! ;)

Aww thanks Chulie :) I am afraid I have bad news for me though... I tested negative for pregnancy and all my other hormone levels came back normal... I don't know what to do should I try angus cactus or just wait for the witch to get me??


----------



## MzImpatient

want2bemommy said:


> i lost track of this forum, but am excited to see the bfp's grow  just an update, i had my ultrasounds and its twins! I've experienced losses so was very grateful to this group for getting me through the tww! Good luck to you all

congrats!!!!!


----------



## ALiKO

OurLilFlu said:


> Hmm I can't really say I've had the same feelings as I have always been on the pill in prior relationships but me and my current bf agreed to not go back on it in December. So if I'm reading your story right, you haven't been using any form of protection for 3 yrs currently? Because I always thought that the guideline for ntnp was most couples will get pg in a year or two... Are you charting now to maybe improve your timing?

I see what you mean... Well I have been on the pill in the past on and off and forgot plenty of times to take it so I'd either skip a day or have to double up, and I must admit I have taken plan b before. Other than that me and hubby used to do withdrawal method after I decided to get off birth control. And also having extremely irregulars periods as a cause of all the birth control I was on didt help either (longest without AF was 6 months). It's only recent we actually started TTC since Nov. 2012. so its been about 6 months. And yes I do temp. I've been temping since Nov. as well. 

I really hate to be the "Debbie Downer" but I just thought more women shared my sentiments as I had this discussion with a cousin of mine who actually went on to become pregnant and now has a beautiful 9 month old daughter and my sister who felt the same way.


----------



## chulie

amanda111308 said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> J_Lynn...that DOES sound exciting!!! Especially when your dr clearly sounds excited...that's an awesome dr right there!!!!
> 
> Amanda I'm so sorry to hear that...I hate that these people have such life altering test information and it's like they can't "get around" to calling....I understand they're busy but don't they understand just one result to them is literally a woman on the other end of the line going crazy????? Very frustrating.....
> 
> KKSY.....I'm so sorry to hear that....but ya...June is gonna be a GREAT month for us ALL!!!!!! The phrase "summer lovin'" didn't come out of no where!!!! ;)
> 
> Aww thanks Chulie :) I am afraid I have bad news for me though... I tested negative for pregnancy and all my other hormone levels came back normal... I don't know what to do should I try angus cactus or just wait for the witch to get me??Click to expand...

Oh Amanada I'm so sorry to hear that!! :( I'm sorry I don't know anything about asngus cactus but i've heard lots of people mention their on it?? I think anything that can naturally help is a good thing and makes you feel like your being more pro-active.....how long have you been trying? maybe it was just a silly egg and next month you'll have a beautiful egg waiting to be fertilized and THAT will be your month!!!


----------



## chulie

ALiKO said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Hmm I can't really say I've had the same feelings as I have always been on the pill in prior relationships but me and my current bf agreed to not go back on it in December. So if I'm reading your story right, you haven't been using any form of protection for 3 yrs currently? Because I always thought that the guideline for ntnp was most couples will get pg in a year or two... Are you charting now to maybe improve your timing?
> 
> I see what you mean... Well I have been on the pill in the past on and off and forgot plenty of times to take it so I'd either skip a day or have to double up, and I must admit I have taken plan b before. Other than that me and hubby used to do withdrawal method after I decided to get off birth control. And also having extremely irregulars periods as a cause of all the birth control I was on didt help either (longest without AF was 6 months). It's only recent we actually started TTC since Nov. 2012. so its been about 6 months. And yes I do temp. I've been temping since Nov. as well.
> 
> I really hate to be the "Debbie Downer" but I just thought more women shared my sentiments as I had this discussion with a cousin of mine who actually went on to become pregnant and now has a beautiful 9 month old daughter and my sister who felt the same way.Click to expand...

Oh I don't think your a debbie downer at all... I definitely used to feel that way......I started having sex when I was 18 and let's just say...wasn't the most reliable with birth control...hahaha...I was terrible at it...so when I started trying...it hit me really hard...for 12 years i've done an "ok" job...and havent gotten pregnant...maybe there is something wrong???? It was a question I asked myself for sure!!!! I do have a 2 year old now...so was very lucky....but it is something I think must cross a LOT of women's minds!


----------



## FrancoRie710

ALiKO said:


> Ladies I have a question am I the only one who feels this way? This is to the ladies who have never been pregnant before. I'm talking nothing. Never had a chemical pregnancy, mis-carriage, just simply never been pregnant at all. This is no disrespect to woman who have had these things happen please do not take offense to this.
> 
> Of course we have all had boyfriends and had previous relationships and whether you are currently married or spending your life happily with a significant other just thinking back over the years have you ever wondered why you just haven't managed to get pregnant?
> Not even by accident? I have been with my husband for 4 years 3 years of which we are married and obviously we do not use protection and i am still have not gotten pregnant to my knowledge.
> 
> Not even by my ex boyfriend who I was in a steady relationship with for 2 years. It makes me feel like can I even get pregnant. I have gone to doctors in 2 countries and have had numorous blood tests and ultrasounds just to be told that everything is in tip top shape and that I should be able to become pregnant anytime.
> 
> I think a lot of us obsess over becoming pregnant because we never have never been and are simply afraid if we'll ever be. I know that's how I feel and I can only speak for myself. If I ever had been pregnant before even if I had a chemical pregnancy or a mis-carriage god forbid, I don't think I would feel as anxious because I would know that I can become pregnant and that its only a matter of time before I fall pregnant again. But since I never have been pregnant I'm so anxious.
> 
> Sorry for the long spill. Just putting it out there... I know I can't be the only one feeling this way...

You are DEF. not alone! I have felt the same way. I have never EVER seen a second line and all my tests are normal I'm just not getting pregnant (and I'm officially cd1 today, so this month is out). Dh is not worried and is just SURE we'll get preg this summer but I'm very anxious. And more anxious with each unsuccessful month. I visited my friend yesterday who just had her third baby. The month she discovered she was preg was my 4th month of trying and I was sure I'd be right behind her. But now she has a newborn and I have nothing. It's not fair and it's very confusing.


----------



## newbie2013

Ladies... weird experience. AF is due on the 4th June with today being CD24. DTD with DH just before and as I was... um... :blush: cleaning up I noticed some blood. Did a cm check and there was only a little blood then nothing. Put in a liner to check, but just wanted thoughts from those in the know... Too rough :blush: or possible IB? 

Was it on this forum that we had a poster earlier in the month with a similar thing? Can you please remind me of the outcome?? 

DH (bless him) was horrified that he could have hurt me. He was practically in tears when I came back from the bathroom and gave me a big hug and didn't want to let go... aww... he's a sweetie :hugs:


----------



## chulie

newbie2013 said:


> Ladies... weird experience. AF is due on the 4th June with today being CD24. DTD with DH just before and as I was... um... :blush: cleaning up I noticed some blood. Did a cm check and there was only a little blood then nothing. Put in a liner to check, but just wanted thoughts from those in the know... Too rough :blush: or possible IB?
> 
> Was it on this forum that we had a poster earlier in the month with a similar thing? Can you please remind me of the outcome??
> 
> DH (bless him) was horrified that he could have hurt me. He was practically in tears when I came back from the bathroom and gave me a big hug and didn't want to let go... aww... he's a sweetie :hugs:

I definitely don't know about the other poster but just had to comment on your dh...bless him....how adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## MamaPeaches

newbie2013 said:


> Ladies... weird experience. AF is due on the 4th June with today being CD24. DTD with DH just before and as I was... um... :blush: cleaning up I noticed some blood. Did a cm check and there was only a little blood then nothing. Put in a liner to check, but just wanted thoughts from those in the know... Too rough :blush: or possible IB?
> 
> Was it on this forum that we had a poster earlier in the month with a similar thing? Can you please remind me of the outcome??
> 
> DH (bless him) was horrified that he could have hurt me. He was practically in tears when I came back from the bathroom and gave me a big hug and didn't want to let go... aww... he's a sweetie :hugs:

I spotted on the day before Oing and have spotted a bit last night and a bit this morning. I asked a week ago if it was normal to spot or if it was too rough bding. Someone said it can happen around oing. It could definitely be IB! Unless your bding was more rough then normal i would say its a good chance it could be!


----------



## pennymarie

Ack. I am to the point of peeing every 5 hours (which I'm scared is going to give me a uti), and still negative on the opk. Has anyone else used the dollar tree opks??


----------



## Mme2kdee

ALiKO said:


> Ladies I have a question am I the only one who feels this way? This is to the ladies who have never been pregnant before. I'm talking nothing. Never had a chemical pregnancy, mis-carriage, just simply never been pregnant at all. This is no disrespect to woman who have had these things happen please do not take offense to this.
> 
> Of course we have all had boyfriends and had previous relationships and whether you are currently married or spending your life happily with a significant other just thinking back over the years have you ever wondered why you just haven't managed to get pregnant?
> Not even by accident? I have been with my husband for 4 years 3 years of which we are married and obviously we do not use protection and i am still have not gotten pregnant to my knowledge.
> 
> Not even by my ex boyfriend who I was in a steady relationship with for 2 years. It makes me feel like can I even get pregnant. I have gone to doctors in 2 countries and have had numorous blood tests and ultrasounds just to be told that everything is in tip top shape and that I should be able to become pregnant anytime.
> 
> I think a lot of us obsess over becoming pregnant because we never have never been and are simply afraid if we'll ever be. I know that's how I feel and I can only speak for myself. If I ever had been pregnant before even if I had a chemical pregnancy or a mis-carriage god forbid, I don't think I would feel as anxious because I would know that I can become pregnant and that its only a matter of time before I fall pregnant again. But since I never have been pregnant I'm so anxious.
> 
> Sorry for the long spill. Just putting it out there... I know I can't be the only one feeling this way...

ALiKO - I don't think you are the only one who feels like this. My best friend from childhood started having sex way before me (14!) and no birth control really (somewhat used on and off through high school)...she didn't get pregnant until she was 24 and then miscarried. I thought for a while she could not get pregnant because I was 17, first guy, first time and I got prego. I since have had another child..so 2 now. Now, I feel like I cannot get pregnant for different reasons but I cannot lose hope...easier said than done. 

Your time will come soon:hugs: Don't let yourself give up if it is something you truly want - which I think you do :flower:
if ever you need to vent - that is what we are here for!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

burgbrandy said:


> Ok ladies...i took this last night at 6 dpo with a 2 hour hold. I swear i see something. This pic was taken about 10 minutes after i took it. Wondfo this morning with fmu had a shadow line. Saving my other frer for friday morning at 9 dpo! Hope this isnt a fluke cuz 6 dpo seems way too early.

I see it!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Mme2kdee said:


> ALiKO said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I have a question am I the only one who feels this way? This is to the ladies who have never been pregnant before. I'm talking nothing. Never had a chemical pregnancy, mis-carriage, just simply never been pregnant at all. This is no disrespect to woman who have had these things happen please do not take offense to this.
> 
> Of course we have all had boyfriends and had previous relationships and whether you are currently married or spending your life happily with a significant other just thinking back over the years have you ever wondered why you just haven't managed to get pregnant?
> Not even by accident? I have been with my husband for 4 years 3 years of which we are married and obviously we do not use protection and i am still have not gotten pregnant to my knowledge.
> 
> Not even by my ex boyfriend who I was in a steady relationship with for 2 years. It makes me feel like can I even get pregnant. I have gone to doctors in 2 countries and have had numorous blood tests and ultrasounds just to be told that everything is in tip top shape and that I should be able to become pregnant anytime.
> 
> I think a lot of us obsess over becoming pregnant because we never have never been and are simply afraid if we'll ever be. I know that's how I feel and I can only speak for myself. If I ever had been pregnant before even if I had a chemical pregnancy or a mis-carriage god forbid, I don't think I would feel as anxious because I would know that I can become pregnant and that its only a matter of time before I fall pregnant again. But since I never have been pregnant I'm so anxious.
> 
> Sorry for the long spill. Just putting it out there... I know I can't be the only one feeling this way...
> 
> ALiKO - I don't think you are the only one who feels like this. My best friend from childhood started having sex way before me (14!) and no birth control really (somewhat used on and off through high school)...she didn't get pregnant until she was 24 and then miscarried. I thought for a while she could not get pregnant because I was 17, first guy, first time and I got prego. I since have had another child..so 2 now. Now, I feel like I cannot get pregnant for different reasons but I cannot lose hope...easier said than done.
> 
> Your time will come soon:hugs: Don't let yourself give up if it is something you truly want - which I think you do :flower:
> if ever you need to vent - that is what we are here for!!Click to expand...

I think we all feel that way if we've never had anything - I have said multiple times, even if I have a chemical or something I will be sad but at least I will know I can at least get pregnant. Not having anything ever happen just makes me crazy. It's a completely mystery if my vagina really does hate me or not. Only it, and time will give me the answer to that thought.


----------



## hopeforamirac

sorry i have been awol.. im currently 2dpo test date 9th june :)


----------



## newbie2013

MamaPeaches said:


> newbie2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies... weird experience. AF is due on the 4th June with today being CD24. DTD with DH just before and as I was... um... :blush: cleaning up I noticed some blood. Did a cm check and there was only a little blood then nothing. Put in a liner to check, but just wanted thoughts from those in the know... Too rough :blush: or possible IB?
> 
> Was it on this forum that we had a poster earlier in the month with a similar thing? Can you please remind me of the outcome??
> 
> DH (bless him) was horrified that he could have hurt me. He was practically in tears when I came back from the bathroom and gave me a big hug and didn't want to let go... aww... he's a sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I spotted on the day before Oing and have spotted a bit last night and a bit this morning. I asked a week ago if it was normal to spot or if it was too rough bding. Someone said it can happen around oing. It could definitely be IB! Unless your bding was more rough then normal i would say its a good chance it could be!Click to expand...




J_Lynn said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALiKO said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I have a question am I the only one who feels this way? This is to the ladies who have never been pregnant before. I'm talking nothing. Never had a chemical pregnancy, mis-carriage, just simply never been pregnant at all. This is no disrespect to woman who have had these things happen please do not take offense to this.
> 
> Of course we have all had boyfriends and had previous relationships and whether you are currently married or spending your life happily with a significant other just thinking back over the years have you ever wondered why you just haven't managed to get pregnant?
> Not even by accident? I have been with my husband for 4 years 3 years of which we are married and obviously we do not use protection and i am still have not gotten pregnant to my knowledge.
> 
> Not even by my ex boyfriend who I was in a steady relationship with for 2 years. It makes me feel like can I even get pregnant. I have gone to doctors in 2 countries and have had numorous blood tests and ultrasounds just to be told that everything is in tip top shape and that I should be able to become pregnant anytime.
> 
> I think a lot of us obsess over becoming pregnant because we never have never been and are simply afraid if we'll ever be. I know that's how I feel and I can only speak for myself. If I ever had been pregnant before even if I had a chemical pregnancy or a mis-carriage god forbid, I don't think I would feel as anxious because I would know that I can become pregnant and that its only a matter of time before I fall pregnant again. But since I never have been pregnant I'm so anxious.
> 
> Sorry for the long spill. Just putting it out there... I know I can't be the only one feeling this way...
> 
> ALiKO - I don't think you are the only one who feels like this. My best friend from childhood started having sex way before me (14!) and no birth control really (somewhat used on and off through high school)...she didn't get pregnant until she was 24 and then miscarried. I thought for a while she could not get pregnant because I was 17, first guy, first time and I got prego. I since have had another child..so 2 now. Now, I feel like I cannot get pregnant for different reasons but I cannot lose hope...easier said than done.
> 
> Your time will come soon:hugs: Don't let yourself give up if it is something you truly want - which I think you do :flower:
> if ever you need to vent - that is what we are here for!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think we all feel that way if we've never had anything - I have said multiple times, even if I have a chemical or something I will be sad but at least I will know I can at least get pregnant. Not having anything ever happen just makes me crazy. It's a completely mystery if my vagina really does hate me or not. Only it, and time will give me the answer to that thought.Click to expand...

I'm with you all! I've NEVER seen anything other than stark white next to a gleaming control line. Drs say there's nothing wrong with me and I just need to keep trying. Only 18 months of NTNP for us, so I'm still trying to be hopeful, but as my 35th birthday edges closer and closer, I'm getting more anxious. DH had a SA done about 6 yrs ago for another issue and he had a totally normal count there and hasn't had anything between then and now to indicate that his SA would dropped - he's even stopped smoking and reduced his coffee intake. 

Darn good thing I've got this thread to read and vent on... better than therapy because you guys are all in a similar position to me. Hopeful said about someone before that ladies around the world are thinking about a poster - it is true. It is lovely to think that women all around the world are reading what we write, thinking about us, replying to us, helping us, offering support, sharing virtual hugs, celebrating for us. Thanks for being here for me!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Oh girl what you said - because without this forum I would probably be locked in a padded room. Not even my therapist can understand and my Dr, I love him to death, but he sees this all day every day so he's a bit desensitized to it. He is still compassionate but he is definitely desensitized.


----------



## newbie2013

pennymarie said:


> Ack. I am to the point of peeing every 5 hours (which I'm scared is going to give me a uti), and still negative on the opk. Has anyone else used the dollar tree opks??

Pennymarie, you can go 5 hours without peeing??? Wow! I rarely make it to 2 hours :haha: but that's because I drink so much water (about 1.5 hours while at work from 7:30 to 3pm, plus about 2-3 cups of tea per day and water at home). I doubt I'll be able to use extra peeing as an accurate symptom :haha:

(Hope you don't have a UTI and nope, never used dollar tree opks, nor any other opks (can't get them where i live) and not sure what dollar tree is!!)


----------



## burgbrandy

Dollar tree opks worked well for me. Im no help. Sorry. :(


----------



## chulie

newbie2013 said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> Ack. I am to the point of peeing every 5 hours (which I'm scared is going to give me a uti), and still negative on the opk. Has anyone else used the dollar tree opks??
> 
> Pennymarie, you can go 5 hours without peeing??? Wow! I rarely make it to 2 hours :haha: but that's because I drink so much water (about 1.5 hours while at work from 7:30 to 3pm, plus about 2-3 cups of tea per day and water at home). I doubt I'll be able to use extra peeing as an accurate symptom :haha:
> 
> (Hope you don't have a UTI and nope, never used dollar tree opks, nor any other opks (can't get them where i live) and not sure what dollar tree is!!)Click to expand...

Oh newbie this is me to a tee!!!! I seriously pee every 45 minutes. I purposely have to stop drinking water 1/2 hour before my day is over or I won't make it home!! Hahaah. When I got pregnant the peeing really neve changed at all! Only difference was at night. Not pregnant I could slee through the night without peeing...but once I was preggo..no way. Haha. I used to think there was something wrong with me...but my dr said nope..apparently I just LOVE to drink too much water! Hahaa


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aliko! You're definitely not being a Debbie downer I was just misunderstanding your situation. Ya I was never very 'good' with the pill and once when I was younger did also do the morning after pill once... It was actually my bad pill missing that got me off them, with a 42 day cycle and every pg symptoms in the book, stupid hormones. I think lots of women worry about their fertility even when they havent tried or ntnp, when others are just sneezing on tests and getting a BFP. It'll come!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ok all...it is one of those days where i feel very much out this month... I just found out 2 more people I am close with are pregnant now. I am hoping so much I am wrong and am not out! 
Sorry -- had to vent lol


----------



## pennymarie

newbie2013 said:


> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> Ack. I am to the point of peeing every 5 hours (which I'm scared is going to give me a uti), and still negative on the opk. Has anyone else used the dollar tree opks??
> 
> Pennymarie, you can go 5 hours without peeing??? Wow! I rarely make it to 2 hours :haha: but that's because I drink so much water (about 1.5 hours while at work from 7:30 to 3pm, plus about 2-3 cups of tea per day and water at home). I doubt I'll be able to use extra peeing as an accurate symptom :haha:
> 
> (Hope you don't have a UTI and nope, never used dollar tree opks, nor any other opks (can't get them where i live) and not sure what dollar tree is!!)Click to expand...

Its just an American Store (maybe in Canada too?) where everything is just $1. So I can buy 10 opks at a time, or even 20 for the price of the name brand ones. They are called New Choice. Everyone I've talked to who has used their pregnancy tests or opks say they are just as accurate, but I should've gotten a postive by now


----------



## pennymarie

burgbrandy said:


> Dollar tree opks worked well for me. Im no help. Sorry. :(

Did you get a gradual darker line until postive, or was the second line very faint until *wham* positive. Cause on other websites people say its the second situation...its driving me nuts. I'm scared I missed it because I started testing on CD 14. And the lines are SO faint. Like no LH at all


----------



## MamaBear93

I never got added to the list :( Af is supposed to be here on the 31st


----------



## kirstyjane13

I did an opk yesterday and test line was quite dark but not quite as dark as control line.... did another today and there is hardly no test line at all ... is that normal to have a dark line then nothing. ..surely it should be getting darker this close to suspected o day xx


----------



## burgbrandy

pennymarie said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Dollar tree opks worked well for me. Im no help. Sorry. :(
> 
> Did you get a gradual darker line until postive, or was the second line very faint until *wham* positive. Cause on other websites people say its the second situation...its driving me nuts. I'm scared I missed it because I started testing on CD 14. And the lines are SO faint. Like no LH at allClick to expand...

My cycle works like this: i get dark lines at first and then they fade so i think i missed my surge cuz they get lighter, but then bam! Positive! Then they stay dark the rest of my cycle. Keep in mind, this is how MY body works and doesnt mean urs is the same. Make sure u are testing twice a day, about 12 hours apart or so, and not fmu. Lh is produced during waking hours and peaks for the day between 2-6 pm. :)


----------



## MamaPeaches

Mme2kdee said:


> Ok all...it is one of those days where i feel very much out this month... I just found out 2 more people I am close with are pregnant now. I am hoping so much I am wrong and am not out!
> Sorry -- had to vent lol

:hug:I'm sorry I know how that is! Both my sister and sister in law are newly pregnant and it's not easy when your waiting on your BFP! But it's not over till that ugly witch comes along, my FX are for you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I always have a line on opks but I get a gradual increase in darkness leading up to O and it declines afterwards , I start testing myself with Wondfo OPKS and Dollar Tree Opks on cd 9 or 10 and test until it isnt positive anymore


----------



## J_Lynn

Welp - the dr put me on 2.5mg of Femara today. Cycle day 3,4, and 5 - then I have to go back in on CD11 or 12 and have an ultrasound done to see if my folicle is doing what it's supposed to be doing. So, I am now just waiting for AF to get here. I had a blood pregnancy test done just to make extra sure I wasn't pregnant - which, why does it take so long for some of the doctors to get back to yall about them? He had mine in 15 minutes.....so that's fishy for some of these doctors that take all day! But anywhoo - so now I just have to wait for AF to get here, start the femara and see how it goes on CD11 or 12, whenever I can get in. He is hoping that with me having an issue making fertile CM that the femara will help that out. I am also having to take 1 baby aspirin every day. I guess there is a clinic study showing that 1 baby aspirin a day helps with infertility. Whodathunkit. lol

So now I have to take: 

Femara 2.5mg CD3,4,5
Metformin 1500mg daily
Vit B6 500mg daily
Vit d12 50,000 units weekly
Low-dose steroid 1/2 tablet twice daily
Vaginal progesterone day peak+3 through peak+12
prenatal daily
81mg chewable baby aspirin

There is something else I am forgetting .... dang it .... well I'm too lazy to go look. But whatever, I am so sick of pills. lol THIS BETTER WORK!

I did ask him about IUIs and the "what ifs" if I have to do them - they're only a couple hundred dollars at my clinic - I was scared when some people were talking about $1,000 a pop. So I was thrilled he said that. But, he said we can use the femara for up to 12 months so he said we will talk about IUIs and other options after a solid 6 months of the femara. I think I will have to do IUIs, since I don't make fertile CM - but I am just letting him do his thing and he is the #1 doctor in West TN and the #3 in the entire state, so he knows his stuff. I just have to trust him. 

Here's to all of us being knocked up in June!!!!


----------



## chulie

J_Lynn said:


> Welp - the dr put me on 2.5mg of Femara today. Cycle day 3,4, and 5 - then I have to go back in on CD11 or 12 and have an ultrasound done to see if my folicle is doing what it's supposed to be doing. So, I am now just waiting for AF to get here. I had a blood pregnancy test done just to make extra sure I wasn't pregnant - which, why does it take so long for some of the doctors to get back to yall about them? He had mine in 15 minutes.....so that's fishy for some of these doctors that take all day! But anywhoo - so now I just have to wait for AF to get here, start the femara and see how it goes on CD11 or 12, whenever I can get in. He is hoping that with me having an issue making fertile CM that the femara will help that out. I am also having to take 1 baby aspirin every day. I guess there is a clinic study showing that 1 baby aspirin a day helps with infertility. Whodathunkit. lol
> 
> So now I have to take:
> 
> Femara 2.5mg CD3,4,5
> Metformin 1500mg daily
> Vit B6 500mg daily
> Vit d12 50,000 units weekly
> Low-dose steroid 1/2 tablet twice daily
> Vaginal progesterone day peak+3 through peak+12
> prenatal daily
> 81mg chewable baby aspirin
> 
> There is something else I am forgetting .... dang it .... well I'm too lazy to go look. But whatever, I am so sick of pills. lol THIS BETTER WORK!
> 
> I did ask him about IUIs and the "what ifs" if I have to do them - they're only a couple hundred dollars at my clinic - I was scared when some people were talking about $1,000 a pop. So I was thrilled he said that. But, he said we can use the femara for up to 12 months so he said we will talk about IUIs and other options after a solid 6 months of the femara. I think I will have to do IUIs, since I don't make fertile CM - but I am just letting him do his thing and he is the #1 doctor in West TN and the #3 in the entire state, so he knows his stuff. I just have to trust him.
> 
> Here's to all of us being knocked up in June!!!!

 Yes when my SIL was having fertility issues she had to take baby aspirin. Apparently it helps to increase the quality of the eggs..strengthens them??? Can't remember the medical term but ya...it's for the eggs...good luck. Sounds like your dr is amazing and totally on the ball!!!!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Yeah, he's amazing :) He's Catholic, and I am also - so we have that in common and down here it's hard to find other Catholics (Everyone is southern Baptist around here) and my husband is ALWAYS involved in EVERYTHING and is always at all the appointments and asks questions, takes notes, makes sure I listen to everything (even the bloody no wine rule ... ugh!) and the Dr really, really likes that and is always talking him up because of it. So over the last couple years, we've just bonded with him. 

Although last month I could have slapped him because I am deathly allergic to all antibiotics, and he sure did say - "Well, I am going to put you on an antibiotic, that is known to help increase CM ... so I am going to put you on pennicillin for about 10 days" and I looked at him like he just stabbed me in the heart. I said, "NO WAY - that will kill me!!" he said, "OH THAT'S RIGHT! I'm so sorry! Ok, low-dose steroid for you then!" 

That was the only time he almost messed up, but of course it's nothing I wouldn't have caught - but still, and I gave him a pass on that because he had just finished being up for like 3 days straight almost because of labor and delivery calls at the hospital plus his clinic time. So, he got a pass on that one ;)


----------



## FrancoRie710

J_Lynn said:


> Yeah, he's amazing :) He's Catholic, and I am also - so we have that in common and down here it's hard to find other Catholics (Everyone is southern Baptist around here) and my husband is ALWAYS involved in EVERYTHING and is always at all the appointments and asks questions, takes notes, makes sure I listen to everything (even the bloody no wine rule ... ugh!) and the Dr really, really likes that and is always talking him up because of it. So over the last couple years, we've just bonded with him.
> 
> Although last month I could have slapped him because I am deathly allergic to all antibiotics, and he sure did say - "Well, I am going to put you on an antibiotic, that is known to help increase CM ... so I am going to put you on pennicillin for about 10 days" and I looked at him like he just stabbed me in the heart. I said, "NO WAY - that will kill me!!" he said, "OH THAT'S RIGHT! I'm so sorry! Ok, low-dose steroid for you then!"
> 
> That was the only time he almost messed up, but of course it's nothing I wouldn't have caught - but still, and I gave him a pass on that because he had just finished being up for like 3 days straight almost because of labor and delivery calls at the hospital plus his clinic time. So, he got a pass on that one ;)

What's the "no wine rule?"

As I mentioned in a previous post, wine is my consultation prize for not being preg; at least I can drink!

If there's some definitive "no wine rule" I don't know what I'll do...


----------



## nikkilucky77

burgbrandy said:


> Ok ladies...i took this last night at 6 dpo with a 2 hour hold. I swear i see something. This pic was taken about 10 minutes after i took it. Wondfo this morning with fmu had a shadow line. Saving my other frer for friday morning at 9 dpo! Hope this isnt a fluke cuz 6 dpo seems way too early.

I see something too! I hope it is your bfp :)


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

So I think staying super hydrated is messing with my OPKs... Or else my ovulation is delayed this month...
Has anyone noticed diluted urine messing with their tests? I use cheap ones from Amazon, and test every time I pee for the week... So faint so far this week
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## burgbrandy

I always try to not drink anything after lunch and hold for at least 2 hours before I test. However, I can get positives with no hold during my surge. My darkest positive this cycle was at 8 pm and I held for maybe 45 mins cuz I drank 3 glasses of water! I use those same opks.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@chulie Thanks! I'm so glad you found us as well! :flower:

@FrancoRie710 I'm sorry. I hate the dreaded temp drop. It's depressing to wake up and see the drop and know what it usually means. Let me know if you need to be moved to another date or to TBA for now. :hugs:

@omgbaby I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

@ALiKO I understand about not testing. I am nervous about testing too early. I always get a slight/large drop on 13 dpo so I know what's happening by then usually. I also understand about worrying if I can get pregnant. I have never been pregnant, I've never really had a pregnancy scare, and everything seems 'normal'. I've been with my husband for twelve years, not married that long since it started in high school, but we always used protection before trying. I feel so funny thinking of those times when I was like, are you sure nothing got out of it and then I would be nervous. HA! Of course I was much more naive then. I agree that once you do get pregnant you will feel like okay, I can do this! I hope we both get the feeling this month! :winkwink:

@kksy9b Date updated. I'm sorry. I'm glad you're both feeling good about June. Good luck! :thumbup:

@kiki13 I hope she doesn't show and that you have a good, relaxing vacation. Good luck! :flower:

@J_Lynn That sounds so good. That sounds like a really nice place to go. I hope this gets you on the path to a BFP! :flower:

@amanda111308 I'm sorry that you are having to go through this confusing and frustrating time. :hugs:

@melann13 & @allforthegirl Awesome! I updated your information. I'm looking forward to hearing news from both of you on June 4th. :happydance:

@newbie2013 It could be either too rough or IB. I've had small spots after dtd before. It could be IB as well, which would be so much more exciting! I am so glad your dh is so sweet to you. I agree; it is amazing to think there are so many of us who can connect on something so intimate and so personal especially when we can't/don't want to with people we 'actually' know. It is so helpful. Thanks for being here for us as well! :winkwink:

@pennymarie I haven't used them before. I see you marked W cm today. I hope that means it's coming soon for you. :hugs:

@hopeforamirac Welcome back! How have you been doing? :flower:

@Mme2kdee I'm sorry. A lot of people feel out before they get a BFP. Sometimes we don't get all the expected symptoms. I know it's so hard to see those around us seemingly get pregnant so easy. :hugs:

@MamaBear93 I'm soo sorry. You were on the original list, but when I updated last night (copying/pasting/splitting months/separating BFPs) I split the May 31st - June dates and I see now that a couple were left out when I added the lines in-between months. :wacko: You're on the front now! Good luck!

@kirstyjane13 You might have had a temporary surge. Sometimes lh surges before ovulation but it is delayed to actual ovulation time. Keep testing to see. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## PrettyPixie

Quick update: 4 days late but still BFN!:cry:


----------



## J_Lynn

FrancoRie710 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's amazing :) He's Catholic, and I am also - so we have that in common and down here it's hard to find other Catholics (Everyone is southern Baptist around here) and my husband is ALWAYS involved in EVERYTHING and is always at all the appointments and asks questions, takes notes, makes sure I listen to everything (even the bloody no wine rule ... ugh!) and the Dr really, really likes that and is always talking him up because of it. So over the last couple years, we've just bonded with him.
> 
> Although last month I could have slapped him because I am deathly allergic to all antibiotics, and he sure did say - "Well, I am going to put you on an antibiotic, that is known to help increase CM ... so I am going to put you on pennicillin for about 10 days" and I looked at him like he just stabbed me in the heart. I said, "NO WAY - that will kill me!!" he said, "OH THAT'S RIGHT! I'm so sorry! Ok, low-dose steroid for you then!"
> 
> That was the only time he almost messed up, but of course it's nothing I wouldn't have caught - but still, and I gave him a pass on that because he had just finished being up for like 3 days straight almost because of labor and delivery calls at the hospital plus his clinic time. So, he got a pass on that one ;)
> 
> What's the "no wine rule?"
> 
> As I mentioned in a previous post, wine is my consultation prize for not being preg; at least I can drink!
> 
> If there's some definitive "no wine rule" I don't know what I'll do...Click to expand...

Alcohol can pretty much kill your fertility, especially when you already have infertility issues so I am not allowed to drink except for once in a blue moon and it can only be for the day or two between when I get a BFN and when my cycle starts. So I usually just have one on the night before AF gets here. Both my Dr and hubby stay on my ass about it, and it pretty much sucks 

However, this cycle I missed my window because AD started tonight while I was at the freakin gym! So I get no sparkling moscato this month :( And that breaks my heart because unused to drink like a bottle a week lol!!

But, now I get to start femara on Saturday! I'm so looking forward to see what happens this next cycle!!


----------



## ALiKO

Hang on to your hats girls this is gonna be a long one.



chulie said:


> I do have a 2 year old now...so was very lucky....but it is something I think must cross a LOT of women's minds!

Thanks for that chulie!!! That definitely gave me hope!



FrancoRie710 said:


> ...anxious with each unsuccessful month. I visited my friend yesterday who just had her third baby. The month she discovered she was preg was my 4th month of trying and I was sure I'd be right behind her. But now she has a newborn and I have nothing. It's not fair and it's very confusing.

I totally understand Franco! Many of my friends are currently preggers or had children even my mom had a mis-carriage in May but let's just say I already have an 8, 6, and 4 years old little brothers. My mom is still having kids haha! Besides them there's me and my older sister so there 5 of us. Also my cousin just had a baby in Aug. we are 7 months apart I'm older and we always had a silent competition between us. Like who would get their period 1st she won. Who would get boobs 1st I won. And i guess who would get preggers 1st she won lol. U will get pregnant soon I totally understand your struggle. As Long as you have your lady parts there is always a chance :hugs:.



Mme2kdee said:


> I since have had another child..so 2 now. Now, I feel like I cannot get pregnant for different reasons but I cannot lose hope...easier said than done.
> 
> Your time will come soon:hugs: Don't let yourself give up if it is something you truly want - which I think you do :flower:
> if ever you need to vent - that is what we are here for!!

You currently have 2 beautiful children so I have no doubt that number 3 will definitely be introduced soon :winkwink:. Thank you so much for your response and allowing me to vent. If you ever need to vent please let pour out! :thumbup:



J_Lynn said:


> I think we all feel that way if we've never had anything - I have said multiple times, even if I have a chemical or something I will be sad but at least I will know I can at least get pregnant. Not having anything ever happen just makes me crazy. It's a completely mystery if my vagina really does hate me or not. Only it, and time will give me the answer to that thought.

J_Lynn those are my sentiments exactly. Not having anything happen is jus like what the heck is goin on :shrug:. Your definately right only time will tell and as long as all the ladies parts are there it's only a matter of time before we're both knocked up :winkwink:.



OurLilFlu said:


> I think lots of women worry about their fertility even when they havent tried or ntnp, when others are just sneezing on tests and getting a BFP. It'll come!

Yea I'm starting to realize that I'm not the only one questioning my own fertility. You ladies have definately given me a piece of mind. Yea isn't it funny how some people just get pregnant from standing next to a man :haha:. Dust to Us! :dust:



Hopeful2014 said:


> I feel so funny thinking of those times when I was like, are you sure nothing got out of it and then I would be nervous. HA! Of course I was much more naive then. I agree that once you do get pregnant you will feel like okay, I can do this! I hope we both get the feeling this month! :winkwink:

Yes Hopeful I know exactly what you mean about those naive days and now it's completely different. I am definitely still clinging to hope I just want to keep at it until I see results. And yes dust and FX for all of us in this month and the next:happydance:

Once again thank you so much ladies for responding, allowing me to vent, and clearing my mind. You all are so wonderful and this thread truly is like therapy haha. Come On June BFP's we are all so ready! :dust:!


----------



## ALiKO

@J_Lynn: that sounds like a solid plan! I'm loving it. He definitely sounds like he knows his stuff. :thumbup:

@Hopeful: don't know if I mentioned but I'm enjoying what you have done with the front page! :)


----------



## MamaBear93

Hopeful2014 said:


> @chulie Thanks! I'm so glad you found us as well! :flower:
> 
> @FrancoRie710 I'm sorry. I hate the dreaded temp drop. It's depressing to wake up and see the drop and know what it usually means. Let me know if you need to be moved to another date or to TBA for now. :hugs:
> 
> @omgbaby I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
> 
> @ALiKO I understand about not testing. I am nervous about testing too early. I always get a slight/large drop on 13 dpo so I know what's happening by then usually. I also understand about worrying if I can get pregnant. I have never been pregnant, I've never really had a pregnancy scare, and everything seems 'normal'. I've been with my husband for twelve years, not married that long since it started in high school, but we always used protection before trying. I feel so funny thinking of those times when I was like, are you sure nothing got out of it and then I would be nervous. HA! Of course I was much more naive then. I agree that once you do get pregnant you will feel like okay, I can do this! I hope we both get the feeling this month! :winkwink:
> 
> @kksy9b Date updated. I'm sorry. I'm glad you're both feeling good about June. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> @kiki13 I hope she doesn't show and that you have a good, relaxing vacation. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @J_Lynn That sounds so good. That sounds like a really nice place to go. I hope this gets you on the path to a BFP! :flower:
> 
> @amanda111308 I'm sorry that you are having to go through this confusing and frustrating time. :hugs:
> 
> @melann13 & @allforthegirl Awesome! I updated your information. I'm looking forward to hearing news from both of you on June 4th. :happydance:
> 
> @newbie2013 It could be either too rough or IB. I've had small spots after dtd before. It could be IB as well, which would be so much more exciting! I am so glad your dh is so sweet to you. I agree; it is amazing to think there are so many of us who can connect on something so intimate and so personal especially when we can't/don't want to with people we 'actually' know. It is so helpful. Thanks for being here for us as well! :winkwink:
> 
> @pennymarie I haven't used them before. I see you marked W cm today. I hope that means it's coming soon for you. :hugs:
> 
> @hopeforamirac Welcome back! How have you been doing? :flower:
> 
> @Mme2kdee I'm sorry. A lot of people feel out before they get a BFP. Sometimes we don't get all the expected symptoms. I know it's so hard to see those around us seemingly get pregnant so easy. :hugs:
> 
> @MamaBear93 I'm soo sorry. You were on the original list, but when I updated last night (copying/pasting/splitting months/separating BFPs) I split the May 31st - June dates and I see now that a couple were left out when I added the lines in-between months. :wacko: You're on the front now! Good luck!
> 
> @kirstyjane13 You might have had a temporary surge. Sometimes lh surges before ovulation but it is delayed to actual ovulation time. Keep testing to see. Good luck! :flower:

Thank you :) Pretty sure it's a BFN this month. Tested quite a few times now and nothing, not even a glimmer...So Once AF shows I will let you know and be added to the June list.


----------



## imaginary8x

Well I just got my solid smiley face on clearblue advance opks. :happydance: best get :sex: in.


----------



## FrancoRie710

Hopeful2014 said:


> @FrancoRie710 I'm sorry. I hate the dreaded temp drop. It's depressing to wake up and see the drop and know what it usually means. Let me know if you need to be moved to another date or to TBA for now. :hugs:

Yeah, she showed up yesterday while I was at work :growlmad: A day early too! You can put me down for June 25th.


----------



## PrettyPixie

Update..4 days late..no AF and still BFN!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@PrettyPixie That's so frustrating! It's true that a lot of women do not get positives until they are a week or so late. I hope you have a BFP at the end of your wait. :thumbup:

@MamaBear93 You're not out until she shows. Fingers crossed she stays away! :thumbup:

@imaginary8x Great news! How have you been? I haven't seen you around. Fingers crossed for June! :flower:

@FrancoRie710 I updated your date. Why!?! Why does she have to come and always pick horrible times? I hope your work day went by smoothly and that today is better for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


We are approaching the end of May. Some of us got a BFP in May! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 30: MummyWant2be


----------



## imaginary8x

Hopeful2014 said:


> @imaginary8x Great news! How have you been? I haven't seen you around. Fingers crossed for June! :flower:

I've been good thanks, just been waiting to ovulate, you?
could you put me down for the 15th June? please.


----------



## chulie

FrancoRie710 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's amazing :) He's Catholic, and I am also - so we have that in common and down here it's hard to find other Catholics (Everyone is southern Baptist around here) and my husband is ALWAYS involved in EVERYTHING and is always at all the appointments and asks questions, takes notes, makes sure I listen to everything (even the bloody no wine rule ... ugh!) and the Dr really, really likes that and is always talking him up because of it. So over the last couple years, we've just bonded with him.
> 
> Although last month I could have slapped him because I am deathly allergic to all antibiotics, and he sure did say - "Well, I am going to put you on an antibiotic, that is known to help increase CM ... so I am going to put you on pennicillin for about 10 days" and I looked at him like he just stabbed me in the heart. I said, "NO WAY - that will kill me!!" he said, "OH THAT'S RIGHT! I'm so sorry! Ok, low-dose steroid for you then!"
> 
> That was the only time he almost messed up, but of course it's nothing I wouldn't have caught - but still, and I gave him a pass on that because he had just finished being up for like 3 days straight almost because of labor and delivery calls at the hospital plus his clinic time. So, he got a pass on that one ;)
> 
> What's the "no wine rule?"
> 
> As I mentioned in a previous post, wine is my consultation prize for not being preg; at least I can drink!
> 
> If there's some definitive "no wine rule" I don't know what I'll do...Click to expand...

I really am a huge believer different things affect people differently...Much like some folks have food allergies other folks dont. I know many girls who are on a total clean diets trying to get pregnant and are still unsucessful.......for me...I usually have like 3 or 4 glasses of wine a week until 5 dpo...I have a beautiful 2 year old so...I guess it didn't have that much effect on me....I really don't think there can ever be "blanket" statements that say things affect ALL people..I also think things in moderation are key...I think if your having a bottle of tequila every single night...yup....that will probably have some effect on your fertility....but I think if your concerned and the stress of having a drink or two is going to get to you...then don't do it...but I really think it's an individual choice and only you know what works for you....Good luck!


----------



## burgbrandy

I agree. Everyone is different. I know a girl who was using heroin, has pcos and endometreosis, and got pregnant 2 months after stopping birth control. (she also continued using heroin until 8 months pregnant and then got on suboxone and the baby was born and had to take methadone and morphine for months before beeing weaned, but they are both drug free now and he's almost 2. But thats completely not the point.) If wine or any alcohol or drugs hindered fertility that much, only sober and clean people would have babies and we wouldnt have so many problems in the world.


----------



## burgbrandy

Ok ladies...these are my wondfos from last night and this morning. Hoping tomorrows frer will give me a definite answer!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130530_091404.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## chulie

burgbrandy said:


> I agree. Everyone is different. I know a girl who was using heroin, has pcos and endometreosis, and got pregnant 2 months after stopping birth control. (she also continued using heroin until 8 months pregnant and then got on suboxone and the baby was born and had to take methadone and morphine for months before beeing weaned, but they are both drug free now and he's almost 2. But thats completely not the point.) If wine or any alcohol or drugs hindered fertility that much, only sober and clean people would have babies and we wouldnt have so many problems in the world.

I know this not a comment I should laugh at...but that last line about having so many problems in the world is so bang on!!! Haaaahha.....you hit the nail on the head girl!!


----------



## MamaPeaches

Ok I gave in and tested early. I see something, it came up within the time limit. Won't test again until Saturday with a frer! My temp came back up, crossing my fingers that it keeps up and goes up more! What do y'all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## chulie

burgbrandy said:


> Ok ladies...these are my wondfos from last night and this morning. Hoping tomorrows frer will give me a definite answer!

Is the bottom one this morning????? I most definitely see something there!!!


----------



## chulie

MamaPeaches said:


> Ok I gave in and tested early. I see something, if came up within the time limit. Won't test again until Saturday with a frer! My temp came back up, crossing my fingers that it keeps up and goes up more! What do y'all think?

I see it!!!! Is there colour in real life??? It's hard to tell in the picture but I definitely see a line of some sort....


----------



## MamaPeaches

burgbrandy said:


> Ok ladies...these are my wondfos from last night and this morning. Hoping tomorrows frer will give me a definite answer!

Definitely see it, FX for you!


----------



## MamaPeaches

chulie said:


> MamaPeaches said:
> 
> 
> Ok I gave in and tested early. I see something, if came up within the time limit. Won't test again until Saturday with a frer! My temp came back up, crossing my fingers that it keeps up and goes up more! What do y'all think?
> 
> I see it!!!! Is there colour in real life??? It's hard to tell in the picture but I definitely see a line of some sort....Click to expand...

Ya it is really faint line but has a pink color to it. I don't really like my ic's and much prefer frer because I've never gotten a evap with them.


----------



## burgbrandy

Yup, bottom is this morning. :) hoping that this one sticks!


----------



## Mme2kdee

burgbrandy said:


> Yup, bottom is this morning. :) hoping that this one sticks!

I see it!!! What dpo are you?


----------



## allforthegirl

burgbrandy said:


> Ok ladies...these are my wondfos from last night and this morning. Hoping tomorrows frer will give me a definite answer!




MamaPeaches said:


> Ok I gave in and tested early. I see something, it came up within the time limit. Won't test again until Saturday with a frer! My temp came back up, crossing my fingers that it keeps up and goes up more! What do y'all think?

I see them both. Good luck to the both of you this is and I will see you over in the 1st trimester!! :yipee:


----------



## chulie

Mme2kdee said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Yup, bottom is this morning. :) hoping that this one sticks!
> 
> I see it!!! What dpo are you?Click to expand...

Not so sound like a stalker but I "think" she's 8 dpo


----------



## Mme2kdee

chulie said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Yup, bottom is this morning. :) hoping that this one sticks!
> 
> I see it!!! What dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Not so sound like a stalker but I "think" she's 8 dpoClick to expand...

I realized after I posted she has her countdown below haha


----------



## omgbaby

I see something burgbrandy & mamapeaches

AFM. still no crosshairs :(


----------



## burgbrandy

Yup, 8 dpo. :)


----------



## mummy2o

Thats great news. Hope they are sticky.

AFM I feel out. So got myself all depressed again. 9th month TTC after m/c. I seriously think there is something wrong with me and not gone right after the miscarriage.


----------



## RaeChay

K so today and yesterday I've been having spotting like before I get my period. Period is supposed to be 8 days out still. And it's not like "oh it's IB." It looks like before my period. Weird though cuz I'm really regular. Feeling frustrated.


----------



## burgbrandy

Ive had cycles where i spotted for 6-8 days before af. It can be an indicator of low progesterone. I started using progesterone cream for 2 cycles and havent spotted since. 5 dpo is too early for implantation, but some women tend to spot any time during their cycle. Also, are u 100% sure u o'd? Could be o spotting.


----------



## RaeChay

burgbrandy said:


> Ive had cycles where i spotted for 6-8 days before af. It can be an indicator of low progesterone. I started using progesterone cream for 2 cycles and havent spotted since. 5 dpo is too early for implantation, but some women tend to spot any time during their cycle. Also, are u 100% sure u o'd? Could be o spotting.

I'm pretty sure I o'd but had no o pain. But have had creamy cm since like cd8, so I don't think it's likely anymore. And I don't temp, just do digital opk's- so nothing is for certain. But I never spot except right before/after period- so it's def weird for me. Thinking at 6mos ttc I'll talk to my MD.


----------



## MamaBear93

O.M.G. ladies :help:...Possible False BFP!! Please I am so crazed right now!!! I really hope it is real. But I have like no symptoms any more :( I am at 13DPO of a 13 day LP. Af should be here tomorrow or Saturday....So nervous right now!!!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20130530.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pennymarie

EAandBA_TTC said:


> So I think staying super hydrated is messing with my OPKs... Or else my ovulation is delayed this month...
> Has anyone noticed diluted urine messing with their tests? I use cheap ones from Amazon, and test every time I pee for the week... So faint so far this week

I think I'm having the same problem, so I cut back on drinking water and still all negatives. No temperature rise either.


----------



## burgbrandy

That looks very positive to me! Congrats!


----------



## Mme2kdee

MamaBear93 said:


> O.M.G. ladies :help:...Possible False BFP!! Please I am so crazed right now!!! I really hope it is real. But I have like no symptoms any more :( I am at 13DPO of a 13 day LP. Af should be here tomorrow or Saturday....So nervous right now!!!

Lol I don't think it's false!! I'm so so so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

I have NO I repeat NO SYMPTOMS!!! I usually would and I don't it scares me... :shrug:


----------



## pennymarie

omgbaby said:


> I see something burgbrandy & mamapeaches
> 
> AFM. still no crosshairs :(

Same boat...regular for 8 months and now I am scared I am back to anovulatory cycles. I hope we ovulate a bit late, but our LP stays good. I'm always so worried about my luteal phase! :wacko:


----------



## kirstyjane13

Is this opk positive? Its only day 3 of doing them and control line and test line look the same. ... but im still not 100% how they work! Day 1 had a slightly fainter line and day 2 had no libe at all...so confused xx
 



Attached Files:







20130530_204526-1-1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mme2kdee

MamaBear93 said:


> I have NO I repeat NO SYMPTOMS!!! I usually would and I don't it scares me... :shrug:

It's normal not to get symptoms til 7 weeks so don't worry. Call your doctor. Get your appointment set. Or if you want to wait take another test tomorrow. :) so happy for you!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

kirstyjane13 said:


> Is this opk positive? Its only day 3 of doing them and control line and test line look the same. ... but im still not 100% how they work! Day 1 had a slightly fainter line and day 2 had no libe at all...so confused xx

Looks the same color to me too. Get BDing :)! Same or darker color is a positive for OPKs


----------



## pennymarie

mamabear, mamapeaches: I see a very strong second line, so :happydance:

burgbrandy: I see a faint one at the bottom, but that would be about right for 8dpo, so really really hoping it darkens for you with a _dramatic_ triphastic pattern. So you know for sure and your temps quit messing with you


----------



## MamaBear93

It is just hard to believe because it kind of looks like there is two test lines IRL!

I keep staring at it thinking that it will disappear!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

MamaBear93 said:


> It is just hard to believe because it kind of looks like there is two test lines IRL!
> 
> I keep staring at it thinking that it will disappear!!

Take another tomorrow but it looks like a strong positive to me :):happydance:


----------



## kirstyjane13

Mamabear and burgbrandy I see lines on your tests...fxd for you both xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Mme2kdee...Thanks for replying. Stupid question here so this is my first month doing opks as have always assumed I o ob day 14 so would this mean I start counting dpo from tomorrow or does a positive test mean I ovulate today/tomorrow, or am ovulating now? Sorry for all questions xx


----------



## MamaBear93

I want to cry right now. I really hope it is real. okay I'm crying...I am going to hold for another two hours and test again. If it is another BFP I will take another test in the am just to be sure.


----------



## MamaBear93

kirstyjane13 said:


> Mme2kdee...Thanks for replying. Stupid question here so this is my first month doing opks as have always assumed I o ob day 14 so would this mean I start counting dpo from tomorrow or does a positive test mean I ovulate today/tomorrow, or am ovulating now? Sorry for all questions xx

Your LH surge happens 24-48 hours before you O but it depends on which end of the surge you caught. A line on the OPK that is darker or matches the test line is a positive. Get to BDing as soon as that happens!


----------



## Mme2kdee

kirstyjane13 said:


> Mme2kdee...Thanks for replying. Stupid question here so this is my first month doing opks as have always assumed I o ob day 14 so would this mean I start counting dpo from tomorrow or does a positive test mean I ovulate today/tomorrow, or am ovulating now? Sorry for all questions xx

When you get a positive opk you can ovulate anywhere between 12-72 hours after. So it's possible you'll ovulate today tomorrow or the next day :). I would start counting dpo in 2 days just to be safe.


----------



## Mme2kdee

MamaBear93 said:


> I want to cry right now. I really hope it is real. okay I'm crying...I am going to hold for another two hours and test again. If it is another BFP I will take another test in the am just to be sure.

Keep us in the loop. I think it's a positive!!:happydance:


----------



## Mme2kdee

My temps are so crazy. I take then at the same time or within 15 minutes of eachother. Holding out on testing is so hard even though I know it's too early. I Od on cd28 this month so now I am 8 days late from when af should've came due to that. One more week and I should be able to test! I will probably cave early


----------



## chulie

Mamabear....totally a bfp!! Eekkkkss!! Congrats!!

Can't wait to see all these tests out there get darker and darker. Keep posting ladies!!!


----------



## kiki13

Congrats mama bear!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Diluted after only about a 2 hour hold! I know the line is lighter but it is because I couldn't hold my pee any longer! But I got another :bfp: I think it's real this is a different batch!! !!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

MamaBear93 said:


> Diluted after only about a 2 hour hold! I know the line is lighter but it is because I couldn't hold my pee any longer! But I got another :bfp: I think it's real this is a different batch!! !!!

Woohoo. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MamaBear93

Here is the pic of the second BFP!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20130530_1.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lesh07

MamaBear93 said:


> O.M.G. ladies :help:...Possible False BFP!! Please I am so crazed right now!!! I really hope it is real. But I have like no symptoms any more :( I am at 13DPO of a 13 day LP. Af should be here tomorrow or Saturday....So nervous right now!!!

Congrats hunni. xxxx


----------



## Mme2kdee

MamaBear93 said:


> Here is the pic of the second BFP!

100% BFP!!!!! Congrats lady!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Loving seeing all these bfps. Congratulations!!!! X


----------



## MamaBear93




----------



## kirstyjane13

Thanks ladies. So should I stop doing opks now or carry on? And what happens if they are still getting darker? Do I count the first one or the darkest one as positive? Sorry I should have done my homework before starting using them hehe xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Congrats mamabear. Thats defo a bfp! ! H&h 9 months to you xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MamaBear93 said:


> O.M.G. ladies :help:...Possible False BFP!! Please I am so crazed right now!!! I really hope it is real. But I have like no symptoms any more :( I am at 13DPO of a 13 day LP. Af should be here tomorrow or Saturday....So nervous right now!!!

100% :bfp: no denying that lovely line congrats hun !!



kirstyjane13 said:
 

> Is this opk positive? Its only day 3 of doing them and control line and test line look the same. ... but im still not 100% how they work! Day 1 had a slightly fainter line and day 2 had no libe at all...so confused xx

Looks positive to me sweetie it looks like its the same color as the control line :thumbup:

Still no SA results its been 5 days very frustrated with my local lab !OPK still negative but its getting darker :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs A

Anyone experienced ewcm globs at 10dpo?


----------



## MamaBear93

Ruskiegirl said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> O.M.G. ladies :help:...Possible False BFP!! Please I am so crazed right now!!! I really hope it is real. But I have like no symptoms any more :( I am at 13DPO of a 13 day LP. Af should be here tomorrow or Saturday....So nervous right now!!!
> 
> 100% :bfp: no denying that lovely line congrats hun !!Click to expand...

I am ecstatic right now. I really hope I can keep it a secret until AF day comes and goes :) I don't want to tell DH just in case. I don't want him getting his hopes up too.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Mrs A said:


> Anyone experienced ewcm globs at 10dpo?

I have hun I always chart it as creamy tho since it usually isn't stretchy for me :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mrs A said:


> Anyone experienced ewcm globs at 10dpo?

Not at 10DPO but at 8 DPO I had a big glob of creamy opaque looking EWCM. Not clear like O EWCM. Super stretchy and snotty looking!! 

Could be a good sign!! FX :thumbup:


----------



## amanda111308

chulie said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chulie said:
> 
> 
> J_Lynn...that DOES sound exciting!!! Especially when your dr clearly sounds excited...that's an awesome dr right there!!!!
> 
> Amanda I'm so sorry to hear that...I hate that these people have such life altering test information and it's like they can't "get around" to calling....I understand they're busy but don't they understand just one result to them is literally a woman on the other end of the line going crazy????? Very frustrating.....
> 
> KKSY.....I'm so sorry to hear that....but ya...June is gonna be a GREAT month for us ALL!!!!!! The phrase "summer lovin'" didn't come out of no where!!!! ;)
> 
> Aww thanks Chulie :) I am afraid I have bad news for me though... I tested negative for pregnancy and all my other hormone levels came back normal... I don't know what to do should I try angus cactus or just wait for the witch to get me??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Amanada I'm so sorry to hear that!! :( I'm sorry I don't know anything about asngus cactus but i've heard lots of people mention their on it?? I think anything that can naturally help is a good thing and makes you feel like your being more pro-active.....how long have you been trying? maybe it was just a silly egg and next month you'll have a beautiful egg waiting to be fertilized and THAT will be your month!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I want to do everything I can to maximize my chances of getting pregnant! This is our first month ttc #2 :) not stressing to hardcore more excited than anything!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations to all the new BFPs!!


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats mamabear. H&H 9 MONTHS!!! :happydance:


----------



## melann13

mummy2o said:


> Thats great news. Hope they are sticky.
> 
> AFM I feel out. So got myself all depressed again. 9th month TTC after m/c. I seriously think there is something wrong with me and not gone right after the miscarriage.

I will say that it took MUCH longer after my MC for me to get back to normal than I or my Doc thought it would. After I went off BC last summer my periods were horrendous. I'd be on the floor in pain. That's how it was before I went on BC. Fortunately I got prego the second month, so I didn't have to deal with it very long.
Then the MC came, which was very painful and traumatic.
After the MC my cycle was fairly regular, starting 29 days after the MC, HOWEVER, the AFs were always very light and short. My O jumped around a bit as well (CD12-24). March and April I O'd on CD15 which is when I used to... April's AF was intensely painful once again. Had to stay home on the couch with a heating pad and pain killers. While it sucked, I got my BFP that next cycle. My doc had wanted me to wait 3 mos after the MC to try. We waited 1. However, I feel that my lining was not thick enough until the last couple months since my periods were not "my normal." My normal is awful, but I guess it took about 6mos for my body to restart.
Hang in there!!!


----------



## melann13

@KirstyJane

You don't have to keep using OPKs once you get a +. I do, because as long as the surge is still there you may have not O'd yet. Now, I only once got 2 +s, I had a short surge, but for me it was helpful. I temp as well, and when the OPK was still + I wasn't upset that my temp hadn't jumped yet. I hope that helps. I have taught endocrinology and this is one of my fav illustrations.
 



Attached Files:







WhathappensmenstrualcyclehormoneovarybasalbodyUterus_thumb2.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 10


----------



## melann13

On a posting binge I guess. POAS just for kicks, haven't done it in almost a month. SO this is a :bfp: at 7wks 4days with pee that's barely yellow and only an hour hold or so :haha: (so thirsty these days) after about 1 minute.
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mme2kdee

Haha love it!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Well huge increase in cm today and just starte to get bad pains on my right side. Pretty sure af is on her way


----------



## ALiKO

@mamabear I totally see that 2nd line Congrats girl ur Preggers! :happydance:


----------



## MamaBear93

I did a first signal cheapie just to find out if I even had enough HCG in my system to trigger a BFP on one of those and I got a very faint line! I am so excited! I am pretty sure AF isn't due till June 1st which would make me only 12DPO so stoked!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

First month monitoring my CM, not entirely sure I understand the differences yet... No positive OPK yet, and it's getting late for me... I tried not drinking for a bit this afternoon and my test line was much darker but not positive... I've decided temps will confirm O, and I need the hydration for CM more then I need a pee stick telling me I'm about to O!


----------



## burgbrandy

EAandBA_TTC said:


> First month monitoring my CM, not entirely sure I understand the differences yet... No positive OPK yet, and it's getting late for me... I tried not drinking for a bit this afternoon and my test line was much darker but not positive... I've decided temps will confirm O, and I need the hydration for CM more then I need a pee stick telling me I'm about to O!

Very true! Opks can't tell u exactly when u o, but ur temps will! Just stick to bding at least every other day and fx'd that u catch that egg!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Love the super + melann, it's freaking awesome! Lol I'm cheering for the faint bfps that I'm sure will darker can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Hubby is super proud that I haven't used my other frer yet! Hell, I'm proud of myself! Lol! Took another wondfo tonight that had an even pinker line, but didn't take a pic. Hubby didn't see it til it was dry so his response was "I see it, but its an evap. Sorry." Damn it! Why do I explain things to him?! He knows too much! Who had to open her mouth and tell him about evaps?!?! Dummy me! Lmao!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

burgbrandy said:


> EAandBA_TTC said:
> 
> 
> First month monitoring my CM, not entirely sure I understand the differences yet... No positive OPK yet, and it's getting late for me... I tried not drinking for a bit this afternoon and my test line was much darker but not positive... I've decided temps will confirm O, and I need the hydration for CM more then I need a pee stick telling me I'm about to O!
> 
> Very true! Opks can't tell u exactly when u o, but ur temps will! Just stick to bding at least every other day and fx'd that u catch that egg!Click to expand...

Great advice !!! I am having a bit of OPK crisis myself no positive they were getting darker but went lighter today :wacko: But I have been trying to BD every otherday and see if it increases our chances we still have no SA results its been 5 days :coffee:


----------



## burgbrandy

Ruskie, I think I've mentioned my norm before...mine darken and then get lighter before bam! Blazing positive! I have a pic of my opk progression, if I can find it, if u ladies would like to see...


----------



## Hopeful2014

@imaginary8x Date updated. I'm doing pretty good too. I'm 8 dpo (FF) or 9 dpo (ovufriend) so I'm feeling a little crazy! I'm most likely 8 dpo because I always get a secondary estrogen drop on 2 dpo, which I did again this time. I've been stalking charts trying to compare them to mine. :wacko: Fingers crossed for June! 

@omgbaby Perhaps with that last batch of ewcm and now S you will get crosshairs in a few days if your temps go higher. :hugs:

@mummy2o I'm sorry you feel that way. I wish I could say something that would make you feel better immediately. Alas I know it's hard sometimes. It *will *happen. :hugs:

@RaeChay Sorry for the intrusion, but did you dtd or lift something really heavy, any kind of heavy movements like that? Sometimes it can cause a bit of spotting as well. :blush:

@pennymarie You should have your normal lp length if ovulation is delayed. I don't think the lp length changes based on when ovulation occurs and usually should only vary 1-3 days. I hope it comes soon! :flower:

@EAandBA_TTC You're right. The cm quality and bding is what matters more and it seems like you are doing well with that! Just continue to temp and bd as much as possible and then temps will confirm ovulation. Good luck! :flower:


@burgbrandy I can't wait to see a nice dark BFP for you! Good luck! :flower:

@MamaPeaches I definitely see something. That is a nice dip and recover. I hope it's the start of your BFP! :flower:

@MamaBear93 That is a very clear line. I think it's your BFP! :flower:

Ladies-let me know when you want to make it official on here! :happydance:


----------



## MamaBear93

Hopeful2014 said:


> @MamaBear93 That is a very clear line. I think it's your BFP! :flower:
> 
> Ladies-let me know when you want to make it official on here! :happydance:

I will let you all know what happens. tomorrow or saturday are the days I am expecting AF so once that day comes and goes since I have pretty regular cycles I will have you make it official :)

Thank you for asking!! :cloud9:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

burgbrandy said:


> Ruskie, I think I've mentioned my norm before...mine darken and then get lighter before bam! Blazing positive! I have a pic of my opk progression, if I can find it, if u ladies would like to see...

Yeah mine progress but this time it started progressing then started getting lighter again so it has me confused gonna try again tomorrow and see if it gets darker after holding it for a few hours


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful2014 said:


> @RaeChay Sorry for the intrusion, but did you dtd or lift something really heavy, any kind of heavy movements like that? Sometimes it can cause a bit of spotting as well. :blush:

Hi Hopeful-
No, we hadn't dtd since Sunday due to hubby's work schedule. I did start a new job- maybe it's stress-related? At any rate, it's definitely not normal for me, I've been having textbook 28-day cycles with opk's predicting o at day 13-14 for the past 4 months. Guess things can go wonky at any time though huh! 
Thanks for all you do :)


----------



## newbie2013

RaeChay said:


> K so today and yesterday I've been having spotting like before I get my period. Period is supposed to be 8 days out still. And it's not like "oh it's IB." It looks like before my period. Weird though cuz I'm really regular. Feeling frustrated.

RaeChay, any update? I had like two drops of spotting the other day after bding and woke up this morning to another couple of spots. Af isn't due for 5-6 days... So hoping it isn't af coz that would make me a 25 day cycle... :-( :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

:growlmad: Seems it is af... :growlmad: Cycles are now varying between 25-32 days. Stupid body. :shrug:

Hopeful, put me at TBA, coz I have no idea what's going on nor when to expect af again :dohh:

I'll keep stalking this thread, though


----------



## ProfWife

Not sure if it will be my official date, but we should know by June 23.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'll move you to TBA. I'm so sorry. I know it's so frustrating! Is it normal consistency of af? :hugs:

@ProfWife Date updated. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*Today is the last testing day in May. But I still say - MAY we all be blessed with baby!!* Some of us got a BFP in May! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
May 31:
burgbrandy
J_Lynn
momwithbabies
MamaBear93

I'm looking forward to some darkening lines ladies! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







4f3f28760acd9_237669n.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1









keep-calm-its-friday.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1









keep-calm-and-pee-on-everything-2.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nikkilucky77

Congrats to the new bfps! This group must be lucky! I need my DH to be around for my O time...it's close and I'm afraid we will miss the window :(


----------



## burgbrandy

No darker line for me. :( i swore this would be the day for my bfp. Guess not. Af isnt due til june 6th so i know im not out yet, but after that frer the other day and many faint wondfos, this should have given me a bfp if i am pregnant. Losing hope for this cycle.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130531_083428.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## J_Lynn

Can you put me down for June 25? I'll be testing then :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

burgbrandy said:


> No darker line for me. :( i swore this would be the day for my bfp. Guess not. Af isnt due til june 6th so i know im not out yet, but after that frer the other day and many faint wondfos, this should have given me a bfp if i am pregnant. Losing hope for this cycle.

Was your fmu? I hope you still get one...you have some time :)!!


----------



## RaeChay

newbie2013 said:


> RaeChay said:
> 
> 
> K so today and yesterday I've been having spotting like before I get my period. Period is supposed to be 8 days out still. And it's not like "oh it's IB." It looks like before my period. Weird though cuz I'm really regular. Feeling frustrated.
> 
> RaeChay, any update? I had like two drops of spotting the other day after bding and woke up this morning to another couple of spots. Af isn't due for 5-6 days... So hoping it isn't af coz that would make me a 25 day cycle... :-( :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sorry about the witch newbie- is it full flow? Apparently shorter LP's could indicate low progesterone levels. That's what I'm concerned about. Afm, it hasn't turned into AF just yet. Feeling cramps here and there though, tired, tender nipples like AF will start. Will update. Hugs to you newbie!


----------



## kiki13

Can you put me down for June 2nd pls? I got some pinkish brown cm on my original testing date (29th) that I assumed was AF but I haven't bled at all and even the cm went back to being whitish and sticky. So I'm hoping it's good news but don't want to test for another day or two just to be sure AF isn't coming. I have been having cramps though and keep checking, but nothing so far. On the other hand, a weird taste in my mouth and nausea have made me a bit hopeful... Pls hope for me!


----------



## kiki13

burgbrandy said:


> No darker line for me. :( i swore this would be the day for my bfp. Guess not. Af isnt due til june 6th so i know im not out yet, but after that frer the other day and many faint wondfos, this should have given me a bfp if i am pregnant. Losing hope for this cycle.

Wait and test again! You still have time :)


----------



## omgbaby

Wahhhh. Finally got crosshairs this morning & was do excited until I realized we didn't bd the day of O or the day after :(


----------



## Mme2kdee

burgbrandy said:


> No darker line for me. :( i swore this would be the day for my bfp. Guess not. Af isnt due til june 6th so i know im not out yet, but after that frer the other day and many faint wondfos, this should have given me a bfp if i am pregnant. Losing hope for this cycle.

You're not out yet!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Crazy dreams the past few nights. Last night I dreamt I just found I was prego and saw the two lines and I tested again in two hours and it was still there then I told my DH. I woke up so excited until I realized it was just a dream lol. Here's for hoping!


----------



## chulie

Hi Ladies!
Burgbrandy..no no...your not out yet...we have to keep the faith!!!

So I'm 7 dpo and I got nothin'....not a sore nipple...not a twinge..not a slippery nothin'...........This is not looking so good for me! 

I think next month I'll throw my calendar out the window and just have sex lots.....that's my "new" plan.....hahahahaha...


----------



## burgbrandy

I'm trying so hard not to analyze symptoms, but here's what I'm feeling so far...sore boobs and cramping/pinching/pulling which are both normal for me, increased appetite and thirst which are abnormal, and crazy amounts of yellowish creamy cm., enough that I felt a gush like af showed yesterday a few times. This is also very unusual for me. Usually I get thick and creamy from o to af, but this is thin and creamy and slightly yellow. I had to put on a pad cuz its so gross. But still that bfn this morning has me feeling out. :(


----------



## kksy9b

chulie said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I think next month I'll throw my calendar out the window and just have sex lots.....that's my "new" plan.....hahahahaha...

:haha: HA... this is great!!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the replies hopeful and raechay. I thought it was coming on full this morning so I put on a pad but have had almost nothing since midday... When I wiped, it looked like full flow would start. I'll say agan - stupid body


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Pretty sure I'm 1DPO today... A little more BDing tonight, and if FF confirms I'll be testing June 11th- which is my birthday :)


----------



## allforthegirl

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Pretty sure I'm 1DPO today... A little more BDing tonight, and if FF confirms I'll be testing June 11th- which is my birthday :)

GL!! :dust:


----------



## MamaBear93

burgbrandy said:


> No darker line for me. :( i swore this would be the day for my bfp. Guess not. Af isnt due til june 6th so i know im not out yet, but after that frer the other day and many faint wondfos, this should have given me a bfp if i am pregnant. Losing hope for this cycle.

You are still quite early hun!! Don't give up!! I waited until 12DPO of my 13 day LP because I was so sure I was out! But I got faint lines on 12DPO and a darker one this AM Af is due tomorrow!!


----------



## MamaBear93

chulie said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Burgbrandy..no no...your not out yet...we have to keep the faith!!!
> 
> So I'm 7 dpo and I got nothin'....not a sore nipple...not a twinge..not a slippery nothin'...........This is not looking so good for me!
> 
> I think next month I'll throw my calendar out the window and just have sex lots.....that's my "new" plan.....hahahahaha...

I am not having any of the symptoms that I normally have before a BFP but I got my BFP's this time around! I have symptoms that are waaaay different! So you really never know what to expect! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBear93

Tested again with FMU and the line really did get darker!!! O.m.g. this might actually be real!!!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20130531.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## want2bemommy

Yay!! Such a good feeling


----------



## burgbrandy

Yay mama bear! Congrats!


----------



## allforthegirl

*chulie* I am not having much of anything as symptoms right now either. Nothing that screams out that I am PG. So give your self until AF show before you give up!! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mamabear you now need to change your ticker ;)


----------



## chulie

Thanks Ladies......I needed that pick me up...your right....until that witch shows I am not out!!! 

Uhhmmmmm YA...MAMABEAR that is a beautiful line!!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

allforthegirl said:


> Mamabear you now need to change your ticker ;)

Thank you for the reminder lol! I can't believe it is real. Hard to trust the BFP's when you have had loss you know...:coffee: waiting for tomorrow to come and go so I can make it official in my head as well lol


----------



## kirstyjane13

how is everyone? going to do one more opk today but pretty sure yesterday's was + 
which would change my testing day to 15th june ... just in time to (hopefully) surprise dp on fathers day ;-) xx


----------



## kiki13

So... I tested a while back, just on a whim - and clear BFP! Don't update me on the list yet though, I want to take another test or two before I can believe it. Omg!


----------



## kiki13

P.s. stupid question but how do I add a pic? I don't have a pic URL since it is on my tablet!


----------



## burgbrandy

Click on go advanced and then add it as an attachment. :) cant wait to see!


----------



## chulie

kiki13 said:


> P.s. stupid question but how do I add a pic? I don't have a pic URL since it is on my tablet!

Congrats!!! When is/was AF due???? Ya lets see this pic!!

Oh and I see you've been trying for 2 years??? How amazing!!!!


----------



## kirstyjane13

Did another opk and test line is fainter.....so yesterday's must have been my +


----------



## kiki13

chulie said:


> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> P.s. stupid question but how do I add a pic? I don't have a pic URL since it is on my tablet!
> 
> Congrats!!! When is/was AF due???? Ya lets see this pic!!
> 
> Oh and I see you've been trying for 2 years??? How amazing!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! AF was due on the 29th! And no, that's two weeks, not years :blush:


----------



## MamaBear93

kiki13 said:


> So... I tested a while back, just on a whim - and clear BFP! Don't update me on the list yet though, I want to take another test or two before I can believe it. Omg!

Congrats!!

And on the bottom when you go to post it shows manage attachments and there is where you can add photos. :flower:

BFP's YEY!!!


----------



## kirstyjane13

Congratulations kiki...h+h 9 months to you xx


----------



## kiki13

Thanks kirstyjane and mamabear!

well ladies, here's the pic - what do you think? :-D

https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/591/img20130531192450.jpg


----------



## MamaBear93

kiki13 said:


> Thanks kirstyjane and mamabear!
> 
> well ladies, here's the pic - what do you think? :-D
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/img20130531192450.jpg/

Nope no pic :flower: Try again lol


----------



## kiki13

MamaBear93 said:


> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks kirstyjane and mamabear!
> 
> well ladies, here's the pic - what do you think? :-D
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/img20130531192450.jpg/
> 
> Nope no pic :flower: Try again lolClick to expand...

Check now? I can finally see it! :blush:


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh My Goodness!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is a great :bfp:!!!!!

Congratulations!!! When did you do that one?? What DPO were you?


----------



## allforthegirl

kiki13 said:


> So... I tested a while back, just on a whim - and clear BFP! Don't update me on the list yet though, I want to take another test or two before I can believe it. Omg!

Congrats!! <3 :dance:


----------



## kiki13

MamaBear93 said:


> Oh My Goodness!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is a great :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!! When did you do that one?? What DPO were you?

Thanks! This was just a few hours ago! I'm not sure what DPO exactly - either 16 or 17!!! Wheeee!


----------



## kiki13

allforthegirl said:


> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> So... I tested a while back, just on a whim - and clear BFP! Don't update me on the list yet though, I want to take another test or two before I can believe it. Omg!
> 
> Congrats!! <3 :dance:Click to expand...

Thanks!!! :-D


----------



## MamaBear93

kiki13 said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> Oh My Goodness!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is a great :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!! When did you do that one?? What DPO were you?
> 
> Thanks! This was just a few hours ago! I'm not sure what DPO exactly - either 16 or 17!!! Wheeee!Click to expand...

That is awesome!!! I can't believe yours is just a bit darker then mine. Definitely helps me make mine feel real!!! H&H9 to you!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

kiki13 said:


> So... I tested a while back, just on a whim - and clear BFP! Don't update me on the list yet though, I want to take another test or two before I can believe it. Omg!

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mme2kdee

kiki13 said:


> Thanks kirstyjane and mamabear!
> 
> well ladies, here's the pic - what do you think? :-D
> 
> https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/591/img20130531192450.jpg

Definitely two lines!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## kiki13

Mme2kdee said:


> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks kirstyjane and mamabear!
> 
> well ladies, here's the pic - what do you think? :-D
> 
> https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/591/img20130531192450.jpg
> 
> Definitely two lines!!!! Congrats!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks thanks! I will still take a digital CB tomorrow!


----------



## River54

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!


----------



## Mrs A

Af got me, early :cry:


----------



## MamaBear93

Mrs A said:


> Af got me, early :cry:

I am so sorry! :hugs: You will get your BFP eventually!!!


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats ladies. I don't want it to be June. I don't want to leave until we all get bfps!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Only 8/9dpo but took a test anyways lol. Negative. Thought I saw a second line but it went away lol my mind playing tricks. . I still have time :)


----------



## omgbaby

Does anyone think I still could've caught it with no bd day of O or day after?


----------



## RaeChay

omgbaby said:


> Does anyone think I still could've caught it with no bd day of O or day after?

Did you bd the day before o?


----------



## allforthegirl

omgbaby said:


> Does anyone think I still could've caught it with no bd day of O or day after?

you BD twice the day before. That should be plenty!! GL :dust:


----------



## ProfWife

omgbaby - it's better to BD before O. :)


----------



## MamaBear93

Chances are the :spermy: that made their way up there were ready and waiting when the eggie popped!!! Good Luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So MANY lovely :bfp:'s congrats ladies !!! 
Well no + opk and my o pain has diminished so not sure whats going on , thinking mabey I missed my surge thank goodness for temping


----------



## OurLilFlu

Omgbaby it's def better to bd before O day! Looks like you got a good chance, sperm can survive for quite a few days so even 5 or 6 days before is possible before O but rare of course. So looks like you actually might of gotten 4 chances in... GL


----------



## chulie

Kiki that is one bad a$$ bfp!!!!! 

Omgbaby...like everyone said...the way you did it is the BETTER way!!! You go girl!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well I have just done another opk and its almost positive mabey later tonight or tomorrow and my O pain came back with a vengeance :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Good news Ruskiegirl! Guess it's time to get to work! ;-)


----------



## omgbaby

Oo yay!! Feel much better!!! Now on to waiting.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ProfWife said:


> Good news Ruskiegirl! Guess it's time to get to work! ;-)

Already done :haha:


----------



## MamaBear93

I think I am ready to make my :bfp: official in this thread. I already have on all the others lol :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy You're not out yet. It is still really early! :thumbup:

@J_Lynn Date updated. This will be the first cycle with femara, right? I hope it puts you on your path to a BFP. Good luck! :flower:

@kiki13 I updated your test date, but I'll soon be moving you to May BFP! Wow! That's a beautiful BFP! Let me know when you want to make it official! I'm so happy for you. :happydance::happydance:

@omgbaby I hope we all stick together next month as well, our pregnant ladies and ladies still trying. I want to continue this thread until we can all get a BFP on the front! June will come tomorrow and hopefully start bringing us more BFPs! As far as your chart, it looks like you bd twice the day before and had ewcm so that could be great! Remember it's usually best if the sperm is there waiting. You totally have a good chance. Good luck! :flower:

@chulie That doesn't sound like the worst plan. :haha: It's still early to have a lot of symptoms. You're still early! Good luck!

@newbie2013 So it hasn't started yet? I'm sorry you are going through this!! :hugs:

@EAandBA_TTC I'll update your date as soon as you confirm o or as soon as you're ready for me to update. That will be a great birthday present! Good luck! :flower:

@MamaBear93 That's a great line! I hope af stays away tomorrow, your line gets darker, and for sticky dust! I moved you to the BFP section and you can see the BFP blinking by your name! :happydance::happydance:

@kirstyjane13 Let me know if/when you want to change date to June 15th. Good luck! :flower:

@Mrs A I'm so sorry. :hugs: Do you want me to move you to TBA for now? I hate the witch and it's horrible when she comes early. Do something nice for yourself. :hugs:

@Ruskiegirl I hope this is the positive opk for you! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## J_Lynn

Hopeful2014 said:


> @J_Lynn Date updated. This will be the first cycle with femara, right? I hope it puts you on your path to a BFP. Good luck! :flower:

It is my first cycle with the femara - thank you! I am hoping it is also my path to my BFP :happydance: :flower:


----------



## MamaBear93

I have an appointment on Tuesday the 4th going to get OB to do one of their test and to put in for the blood work to officially confirm to the rest of the fam :) I am so excited! :happydance:


----------



## kiki13

Thanks hopeful 2014! You can make it official now, I took a digital test at 5am and seeing it written down (with 2-3 weeks next to it) sort of made it real!


----------



## MamaBear93

kiki13 said:


> Thanks hopeful 2014! You can make it official now, I took a digital test at 5am and seeing it written down (with 2-3 weeks next to it) sort of made it real!

Time to change your ticker already hun! Lucky you!!! Congrats!! FX for sticky bean!!! :flower::happydance:


----------



## kiki13

MamaBear93 said:


> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hopeful 2014! You can make it official now, I took a digital test at 5am and seeing it written down (with 2-3 weeks next to it) sort of made it real!
> 
> Time to change your ticker already hun! Lucky you!!! Congrats!! FX for sticky bean!!! :flower::happydance:Click to expand...

To you too! I think I'll wait to change my ticker until the doc's appointment and I already know which kind I want


----------



## MamaBear93

kiki13 said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hopeful 2014! You can make it official now, I took a digital test at 5am and seeing it written down (with 2-3 weeks next to it) sort of made it real!
> 
> Time to change your ticker already hun! Lucky you!!! Congrats!! FX for sticky bean!!! :flower::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> To you too! I think I'll wait to change my ticker until the doc's appointment and I already know which kind I wantClick to expand...

I was going to wait too but I am so excited that I couldn't lol. AF is due any time now and nothing yet. I am hoping for the best for both of us!


----------



## newbie2013

Yep, hopeful. It has. Nevermind. A feb due date wouldn't have suited us much anyway!! Onto the next cycle... 

Good luck to all those testers and congrats to the new BFPs!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm sorry honey. TTC is so hard, frustrating, heart breaking, exciting, life changing, and rewarding. I hope you can figure out what is going on with your cycle soon. It will happen for you. It is taking longer than you want, but it *will* happen. When you have that little baby in your arms you will remember what you've gone through and when it smiles at you, you will say I would do it all again. Try to do something nice for yourself today. You deserve it. :hugs:


@MamaBear93 I added the appointment info on the front. Let us know how it goes!:flower:

@kiki13 It's official! You're in the BFP section with the BFP blinking by your name! I imagine seeing it written out is an extra comfort to the dark line you had! :happydance:

I hope you ladies stick around and keep us updated on your pregnancies. :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBear93

Hopeful2014 said:


> @newbie2013 I'm sorry honey. TTC is so hard, frustrating, heart breaking, exciting, life changing, and rewarding. I hope you can figure out what is going on with your cycle soon. It will happen for you. It is taking longer than you want, but it *will* happen. When you have that little baby in your arms you will remember what you've gone through and when it smiles at you, you will say I would do it all again. Try to do something nice for yourself today. You deserve it. :hugs:
> 
> 
> @MamaBear93 I added the appointment info on the front. Let us know how it goes!:flower:
> 
> @kiki13 It's official! You're in the BFP section with the BFP blinking by your name! I imagine seeing it written out is an extra comfort to the dark line you had! :happydance:
> 
> I hope you ladies stick around and keep us updated on your pregnancies. :thumbup:

Ohhh thank you! If I get lucky my OB will order labs the same day and I will be able to get the results by the sixth! But that is only if I am lucky lol. I will let you all know how it goes!! :happydance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Bfp this morning !!!! Sorry I couldn't hold out till the 4th hahah


----------



## kiki13

Hopeful2014 said:


> @newbie2013 I'm sorry honey. TTC is so hard, frustrating, heart breaking, exciting, life changing, and rewarding. I hope you can figure out what is going on with your cycle soon. It will happen for you. It is taking longer than you want, but it *will* happen. When you have that little baby in your arms you will remember what you've gone through and when it smiles at you, you will say I would do it all again. Try to do something nice for yourself today. You deserve it. :hugs:
> 
> 
> @MamaBear93 I added the appointment info on the front. Let us know how it goes!:flower:
> 
> @kiki13 It's official! You're in the BFP section with the BFP blinking by your name! I imagine seeing it written out is an extra comfort to the dark line you had! :happydance:
> 
> I hope you ladies stick around and keep us updated on your pregnancies. :thumbup:

Whee! It looks amazing! I'll definitely stick around :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats to the new pregnancies. Kiki I love the look of that BFP.

AFM feeling terrible as I had sushi yesterday although in my defence I really did feel out. And since I have irregular cycles I have no idea when to expect AF. She should be here tomorrow, but not testing until thursday as I've been 6 days late in the past.


----------



## toffee87

Hey all!

Can I join? I'm waiting to ovulate, so once I have, I know when to test


----------



## KatyW

Congratulations on the BFPs!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats to all the bfps ladies!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@toffee87 Welcome to our group! We started in April but we are committed to sticking it out until we all get a BFP! We have been very fortunate so far. I'm so glad you are joining us. I'll add you to TBA for now. Good luck! :flower:



@Rhi_Rhi1 That's amazing! Congratulations! Let me know when you want to make it official on here. And show us a picture! :happydance::happydance:


@mummy2o I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Here is a pic :) the line is alot more pink in real life.. I have been having trouble with the camera tbh.. I have a pink fleece and I took a picture of it and it came out orange lol, anyways I'm getting off track ! And yes please you can make it official now :) thank you x
 



Attached Files:







20130601_074248.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kiki13

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Here is a pic :) the line is alot more pink in real life.. I have been having trouble with the camera tbh.. I have a pink fleece and I took a picture of it and it came out orange lol, anyways I'm getting off track ! And yes please you can make it official now :) thank you x

That's totally a BFP! Congrats :-D


----------



## Hopeful2014

kiki13 said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a pic :) the line is alot more pink in real life.. I have been having trouble with the camera tbh.. I have a pink fleece and I took a picture of it and it came out orange lol, anyways I'm getting off track ! And yes please you can make it official now :) thank you x
> 
> That's totally a BFP! Congrats :-DClick to expand...

I agree! I can see it clearly. Congratulations! The BFP is blinking by your name! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

MAY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*It's June which brings a new opportunity for more BFPS!* Some of us got a BFP in May! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 1: Fallen8905
 



Attached Files:







8.png
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0









picturechartofimplatation.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mme2kdee

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Here is a pic :) the line is alot more pink in real life.. I have been having trouble with the camera tbh.. I have a pink fleece and I took a picture of it and it came out orange lol, anyways I'm getting off track ! And yes please you can make it official now :) thank you x

Congrats!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## nikkilucky77

MamaBear93 said:


> Tested again with FMU and the line really did get darker!!! O.m.g. this might actually be real!!!

YAY! Congrats...it is looking great!


----------



## nikkilucky77

kiki13 said:


> Thanks kirstyjane and mamabear!
> 
> well ladies, here's the pic - what do you think? :-D
> 
> https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/591/img20130531192450.jpg

NICE CLEAR BFP! Congrats! :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Rhi_Rhi1 Congrats :)...I can't say enough...this thread is lucky :)


----------



## lesh07

Congrats to all the new bfp. I have been testing the past 2 days and bfn!!! I am 11dpo so would imagine if this was going to be my month i would have seen to lines by now. On to next month.... xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I got mine at 12 ! X


----------



## Mme2kdee

lesh07 said:


> Congrats to all the new bfp. I have been testing the past 2 days and bfn!!! I am 11dpo so would imagine if this was going to be my month i would have seen to lines by now. On to next month.... xx

I am in the same boat. Don't give up hope until AF shows:thumbup:
I am 9/10dpo still all negative but there is still time:flower:


----------



## Mme2kdee

All signs of AF is coming today...cramping galore. Still saving hope!!! I didn't O til CD28 this month so I am already 10 days late...but since I O'd late I think I should be due on Wednesday.


----------



## burgbrandy

Im in the same boat...after my convincing frer at 6 dpo, nothing but shadow lines on wondfos since. 10 dpo and feeling out already. I ordered my opks for next cycle last night. :( af due june 6th.


----------



## lesh07

Mme2kdee said:


> lesh07 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new bfp. I have been testing the past 2 days and bfn!!! I am 11dpo so would imagine if this was going to be my month i would have seen to lines by now. On to next month.... xx
> 
> I am in the same boat. Don't give up hope until AF shows:thumbup:
> I am 9/10dpo still all negative but there is still time:flower:Click to expand...

Cheers hun. I tend to ovulate early though at 10 days in (For the past 2 months anyway) so would technically be 16 dpo. I have been very tired and been down ill for the past week with a cold and bad headaches so not really dtd much so not suprised by the bfn. There's always time. I think as long as I get a bfp in 2013 i will be happy. 

Good luck to you hun. xxx


----------



## Mme2kdee

burgbrandy said:


> Im in the same boat...after my convincing frer at 6 dpo, nothing but shadow lines on wondfos since. 10 dpo and feeling out already. I ordered my opks for next cycle last night. :( af due june 6th.

I was convincing myself last night that I saw a super faint line LOL but then today with fmu I knew it was my mind playing tricks - blaring negative.

We can all stick together next month:flower: I ordered a clear blue fertility monitor since my cycles are so crazy.


----------



## lesh07

burgbrandy said:


> Im in the same boat...after my convincing frer at 6 dpo, nothing but shadow lines on wondfos since. 10 dpo and feeling out already. I ordered my opks for next cycle last night. :( af due june 6th.

Hope you get some luck hunni. Nice that we all have each other throughout all this though. xx


----------



## stephj25

so, I'm 6DPO today and had my IC's come through the post. Obviously I had to christen them...BFN of course!


----------



## momwithbabies

Please move my testing date from May 31st to June 6th. It's been a crazy cycle!!! I thought I ovulated May 20th, but then I had a strong, positive OPK again on May 25th. Idk what's going on....I'm thinking stress and my diet delayed ovulation, maybe? Anyway, I tested this morning with Equate's test and it was strongly NEGATIVE. I plan on testing again on June 6th, if AF isn't here by then. I know by now that I shouldn't get my hopes up. This is our 3rd year of TTC. I'm feeling moody, tired, hungry, and crampy on and off. Not good signs.


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ugh I just went to the bathroom and saw spotting :(


----------



## MamaBear93

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I got mine at 12 ! X

I got mine at 12DPO too!! EEK!!! Yey us congrats and H&H9 to you!!!! :hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MamaBear93

AF is due today and no sign of her yet, granted it is only 9:15am here she usually shows her face by noon! FX!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

MamaBear93 said:


> AF is due today and no sign of her yet, granted it is only 9:15am here she usually shows her face by noon! FX!!

Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## want2bemommy

3 new BFPs!! Congrats ladies- this thread is truly special 

To all those still trying: :babydust:


----------



## Fallen8905

congrats to all the ladies who got a bfp! my next testing date is 6th of july :(


----------



## Mme2kdee

For those who had implantation cramping or spotting...
What was the difference between AF and implantation? If any?


----------



## kirstyjane13

Fallen8905 said:


> congrats to all the ladies who got a bfp! my next testing date is 6th of july :(

sorry to hear that :-( xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

how is everyone today? I've not long been in from work. 9-6 on a Saturday is awful. I always feel like i'm missing out on all the Saturday fun!! Still if my positive opk was right 2 days ago I should be ovulating about now ... but hard to tell as I never get any o pain xx


----------



## kiki13

Mme2kdee said:


> For those who had implantation cramping or spotting...
> What was the difference between AF and implantation? If any?

Hi, unlike af I didnt bleed, I just had some pinkish cm followed by some brownish cm one night and then the next morning. It disappeared completely after that!

Have you had any bleeding/spotting so far?


----------



## lesh07

Mme2kdee said:


> Ugh I just went to the bathroom and saw spotting :(

So sorry hun. I am due on the 4th and I was 3 days early last cycle so I am sure I am not far behind you. We can stick together. We WILL get out bfp's soon. Xxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mme2kdee

kiki13 said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> For those who had implantation cramping or spotting...
> What was the difference between AF and implantation? If any?
> 
> Hi, unlike af I didnt bleed, I just had some pinkish cm followed by some brownish cm one night and then the next morning. It disappeared completely after that!
> 
> Have you had any bleeding/spotting so far?Click to expand...

I am having cramping on my right side half of the time then left. I had a spot of reddish pinkish spotting. The cramping goes on an off. I still have a lot of sticky cm along with it.


----------



## Mme2kdee

lesh07 said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I just went to the bathroom and saw spotting :(
> 
> So sorry hun. I am due on the 4th and I was 3 days early last cycle so I am sure I am not far behind you. We can stick together. We WILL get out bfp's soon. Xxxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:Thanks!

Fingers crossed for you!!! Maybe we will still get a BFP. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pennymarie

So I never got a positive opk, then I ran out. And of course when I run out I have a small temperature spike. Usually post-ovulation my temperatures run higher; my coverline is pretty consistently 97.1-97.3....so did I ovulate? Or I may still ovulate? Or is this an anovulatory cycle?


----------



## mummy2o

Mme2kdee said:


> For those who had implantation cramping or spotting...
> What was the difference between AF and implantation? If any?

For my IB mines slightly heavier than what others say. I go as far as putting a tampon in for 4-6 hours then nothing. I think its more me worrying that its AF starting. It only lasts a short time where AF is about 3-5 days.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

So now I'm not sure I ovulated... Temp dropped this morning. My cover line is usually around 97.3 to 97.5 I think


----------



## kiki13

Mme2kdee said:


> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> For those who had implantation cramping or spotting...
> What was the difference between AF and implantation? If any?
> 
> Hi, unlike af I didnt bleed, I just had some pinkish cm followed by some brownish cm one night and then the next morning. It disappeared completely after that!
> 
> Have you had any bleeding/spotting so far?Click to expand...
> 
> I am having cramping on my right side half of the time then left. I had a spot of reddish pinkish spotting. The cramping goes on an off. I still have a lot of sticky cm along with it.Click to expand...

Sounds good to me - I had and still have some cramping and sticky cm. When are you testing?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well still no positive OPK , I think I missed my surge cause they are lighter :thumbup:


----------



## Mme2kdee

kiki13 said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> For those who had implantation cramping or spotting...
> What was the difference between AF and implantation? If any?
> 
> Hi, unlike af I didnt bleed, I just had some pinkish cm followed by some brownish cm one night and then the next morning. It disappeared completely after that!
> 
> Have you had any bleeding/spotting so far?Click to expand...
> 
> I am having cramping on my right side half of the time then left. I had a spot of reddish pinkish spotting. The cramping goes on an off. I still have a lot of sticky cm along with it.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me - I had and still have some cramping and sticky cm. When are you testing?Click to expand...

I have been testing haha! BFN!


----------



## Mme2kdee

EAandBA_TTC said:


> So now I'm not sure I ovulated... Temp dropped this morning. My cover line is usually around 97.3 to 97.5 I think

What cycle day are you on?


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well still no positive OPK , I think I missed my surge cause they are lighter :thumbup:

I hope not. Have you been bding? My opks never increasingly get darker, they are light, light light and boom. Maybe that is happening for you this cycle?

Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Mme2kdee said:


> EAandBA_TTC said:
> 
> 
> So now I'm not sure I ovulated... Temp dropped this morning. My cover line is usually around 97.3 to 97.5 I think
> 
> What cycle day are you on?Click to expand...

CD 14
My last few cycles: 14,12,14,11... So maybe 14 (today) for this month? Maybe my left ovary is more punctual & predictable? :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Mme2kdee said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well still no positive OPK , I think I missed my surge cause they are lighter :thumbup:
> 
> I hope not. Have you been bding? My opks never increasingly get darker, they are light, light light and boom. Maybe that is happening for you this cycle?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hun!Click to expand...

Yep been BD to make sure we catch the eggy :thumbup: Ovulation pain is so bad this month:cry:


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ruskiegirl said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well still no positive OPK , I think I missed my surge cause they are lighter :thumbup:
> 
> I hope not. Have you been bding? My opks never increasingly get darker, they are light, light light and boom. Maybe that is happening for you this cycle?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep been BD to make sure we catch the eggy :thumbup: Ovulation pain is so bad this month:cry:Click to expand...

Good!!!! If it was a short surge you probably caught it!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mme2kdee

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAandBA_TTC said:
> 
> 
> So now I'm not sure I ovulated... Temp dropped this morning. My cover line is usually around 97.3 to 97.5 I think
> 
> What cycle day are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> CD 14
> My last few cycles: 14,12,14,11... So maybe 14 (today) for this month? Maybe my left ovary is more punctual & predictable? :)Click to expand...

I hope so!!! :thumbup:if not maybe tomorrow? Sometimes certain things can delay O.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well I think I missed my surge sometime yesterday or my darkest test was my positive :thumbup:
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0490_zps2af08a42.jpg


----------



## chulie

Ya Ruskie those top two look darkest...so would that be your surge?? 

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is good. I caved and bought 2 cheapie dollar store test when I was there sooo....I'm officially testing Saturday buuuuut...I may cave and test before then. Ok who are we kidding.... I WILL cave and test. Hahahahha. May test Wednesday....or Tuesday...seriously..cheap dollar store tests are too addictive!!!!!!! Is there any downside to them??? Except the evap things right???


----------



## MzImpatient

Mme2kdee said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well still no positive OPK , I think I missed my surge cause they are lighter :thumbup:
> 
> I hope not. Have you been bding? My opks never increasingly get darker, they are light, light light and boom. Maybe that is happening for you this cycle?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep been BD to make sure we catch the eggy :thumbup: Ovulation pain is so bad this month:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Good!!!! If it was a short surge you probably caught it!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope you caught the eggy Ruskie! 

Is a short LH surge good? I got a smiley this morning around 1130 and have tested twice since and they're negative. I had a chem and it ended on the 24th of May so I'm ovulating really early. I also had HORRIBLE pain and I'm still kind of having it from ovulation.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s


----------



## Mme2kdee

chulie said:


> Ya Ruskie those top two look darkest...so would that be your surge??
> 
> Hi ladies. Hope everyone is good. I caved and bought 2 cheapie dollar store test when I was there sooo....I'm officially testing Saturday buuuuut...I may cave and test before then. Ok who are we kidding.... I WILL cave and test. Hahahahha. May test Wednesday....or Tuesday...seriously..cheap dollar store tests are too addictive!!!!!!! Is there any downside to them??? Except the evap things right???

LOL! I was so mad I keep hearing of these cheap dollar tree tests for us POAS addicts so I went to 2 dollar trees and they don't sell them near me!!! I wanted to scream haha:hugs:


----------



## Mme2kdee

MzImpatient said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well still no positive OPK , I think I missed my surge cause they are lighter :thumbup:
> 
> I hope not. Have you been bding? My opks never increasingly get darker, they are light, light light and boom. Maybe that is happening for you this cycle?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hun!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep been BD to make sure we catch the eggy :thumbup: Ovulation pain is so bad this month:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Good!!!! If it was a short surge you probably caught it!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you caught the eggy Ruskie!
> 
> Is a short LH surge good? I got a smiley this morning around 1130 and have tested twice since and they're negative. I had a chem and it ended on the 24th of May so I'm ovulating really early. I also had HORRIBLE pain and I'm still kind of having it from ovulation.Click to expand...

Sounds like you had a short surge which is nothing to worry about :thumbup: get to it :winkwink:


----------



## chulie

Mme2kdee said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Ya Ruskie those top two look darkest...so would that be your surge??
> 
> Hi ladies. Hope everyone is good. I caved and bought 2 cheapie dollar store test when I was there sooo....I'm officially testing Saturday buuuuut...I may cave and test before then. Ok who are we kidding.... I WILL cave and test. Hahahahha. May test Wednesday....or Tuesday...seriously..cheap dollar store tests are too addictive!!!!!!! Is there any downside to them??? Except the evap things right???
> 
> LOL! I was so mad I keep hearing of these cheap dollar tree tests for us POAS addicts so I went to 2 dollar trees and they don't sell them near me!!! I wanted to scream haha:hugs:Click to expand...

Are you in Canada? Do you have an Ab$olute Dollar??? That's where I found them! $1.50!! Says they detect 25miu...so not super sensitive. I felt a little nutty going in there and grabbing a whole stack...so I only took 2...hahahaa. If there weren't people on either side I may have taken more!!! Hahaha


----------



## Mme2kdee

chulie said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Ya Ruskie those top two look darkest...so would that be your surge??
> 
> Hi ladies. Hope everyone is good. I caved and bought 2 cheapie dollar store test when I was there sooo....I'm officially testing Saturday buuuuut...I may cave and test before then. Ok who are we kidding.... I WILL cave and test. Hahahahha. May test Wednesday....or Tuesday...seriously..cheap dollar store tests are too addictive!!!!!!! Is there any downside to them??? Except the evap things right???
> 
> LOL! I was so mad I keep hearing of these cheap dollar tree tests for us POAS addicts so I went to 2 dollar trees and they don't sell them near me!!! I wanted to scream haha:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in Canada? Do you have an Ab$olute Dollar??? That's where I found them! $1.50!! Says they detect 25miu...so not super sensitive. I felt a little nutty going in there and grabbing a whole stack...so I only took 2...hahahaa. If there weren't people on either side I may have taken more!!! HahahaClick to expand...

HAHA! I don't blame you - I probably would have done the same thing! I live in the US-Nebr, I don't think I have ever heard of one. I just ordered 10 online but I will probably start af by time they get here haha


----------



## ALiKO

chulie said:


> Ya Ruskie those top two look darkest...so would that be your surge??
> 
> Hi ladies. Hope everyone is good. I caved and bought 2 cheapie dollar store test when I was there sooo....I'm officially testing Saturday buuuuut...I may cave and test before then. Ok who are we kidding.... I WILL cave and test. Hahahahha. May test Wednesday....or Tuesday...seriously..cheap dollar store tests are too addictive!!!!!!! Is there any downside to them??? Except the evap things right???

Dust to you Chulie! Hope you see a gleaming :bfp: staring back at you! I heard that $ store tests do give evap lines but so does every other test as well, so they should be just as good. I wish they had cheapie tests at the dollar store around here in Japan. We have ¥100 shops which is like a dollar store but they do not sell nearly as much as the ones in the U.S. :(


----------



## burgbrandy

Ive been known to go to the dollar store and buy 10 at a time. He he! The clerks know us there by now and always say something like "that time again, huh?" Lol!


----------



## burgbrandy

Oh, and an update: bought a pack of frer for tomorrow morning at 11 dpo and one at 13 dpo. :) really hoping i see something! I also did an .88 cent walmart test tonight...wicked grey indent! Appeared after 20 mins or so. Grrrr!


----------



## kirstyjane13

Fxd for the morning. Hope you get a clear bfp xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 You're not out yet. Rhi_Rhi1 is right! Not everyone gets it at 11 dpo or earlier. You still have a chance! Good luck! :flower:

@momwithbabies Date updated. I'm sorry it's been such a long, tough journey for you. Stress and a change in diet can delay ovulation. I hope this is your month. :hugs:

@Mme2kdee I hope it's just spotting and doesn't turn into af. You still have time if af is not due for a while. :hugs:

@Fallen8905 I'm sorry hon. I've updated your date. I hope that you find this next cycle to be easier. Good luck! :flower:

@kirstyjane13 I'd bd just in case and watch for signs in the next few days as well. Good luck! :flower:

@pennymarie I definitely see that your temp is higher now. It's unlikely to be anovulatory unless it dips and stays down for the rest of the time. Watch the temps over the next few days to make sure they stay up. :thumbup:

@EAandBA_TTC It could be a secondary estrogen surge which causes your temp to dip at the beginning of the tww. It's normal for that to happen. Continue to watch signs and we'll see if the temps go back up in a day or so. :thumbup: 

@Ruskiegirl Looking at your other charts makes me think it could be soon. Bd as much as possible and wait for the temp spike. Good luck! :flower:

@chulie Good luck!! :flower:

@ALiKO Do you have any Daiso stores near you? I think they are supposed to be like dollar stores? I'm not sure if they have tests, but it seems they have most things. :thumbup:

@burgbrandy Good luck with the frers! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Okay, ladies. I haven't really said anything about it yet because I'm not sure if it is anything and I don't want to ruin it in case it is. :wacko: Friday was 9 dpo for me. On late Thursday night and early Friday morning I felt sharp but dull, sensations in my abdomen. Mostly on the left side in the front right above my hip bone. It's near where your undies line would sit right above hips. I felt some over the front and the right side, but it was mostly contained to the left side. It was off and on through the morning probably no more than 7-10 hours. I noticed it much more when I laid down. 

Then when I went to the bathroom on Friday morning I saw 4-6 tiny pinhead size spots on the toilet paper. (Yes, I was examining it and probably would have never noticed if I wasn't). :haha: I put in a liner and have had nothing since. My temp was lower on Friday. It had gone from 97.79 (Thursday) to 97.66 on Friday, which is still high above my coverline. 

On Saturday my temp was back up to 97.76. I'm not sure if that counts as a dip or not? Saturday morning I felt like I relieved myself...on myself :blush: but found it was only watery cm. It felt like bubbly-rushing-out-can't-stop-it cm. I'm having a little more mild cramps now, but I'm probably not due for af until Wednesday or Thursday. 

I don't know!! It may be absolutely nothing, but I thought I would share. I hope it is something. I only told dh about it this morning. I guess I thought I would keep it to myself to see if it turned out to be positive and realize it was nothing if it's not. :dohh: We'll see. I'm so anxious to check my temps in the next few mornings! My temp tends to dip on 13 dpo usually. I probably won't test early unless I get some intense signs or if my temps go crazy higher. :shrug:


----------



## MamaBear93

Ladies it is definitely official in my brain now!! I got this just a bit ago!!! EEEEKKKK!!!!
 



Attached Files:







580691_511443102244474_388466146_n.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kiki13

Hopeful2014 said:


> Okay, ladies. I haven't really said anything about it yet because I'm not sure if it is anything and I don't want to ruin it in case it is. :wacko: Friday was 9 dpo for me. On late Thursday night and early Friday morning I felt sharp but dull, sensations in my abdomen. Mostly on the left side in the front right above my hip bone. It's near where your undies line would sit right above hips. I felt some over the front and the right side, but it was mostly contained to the left side. It was off and on through the morning probably no more than 7-10 hours. I noticed it much more when I laid down.
> 
> Then when I went to the bathroom on Friday morning I saw 4-6 tiny pinhead size spots on the toilet paper. (Yes, I was examining it and probably would have never noticed if I wasn't). :haha: I put in a liner and have had nothing since. My temp was lower on Friday. It had gone from 97.79 (Thursday) to 97.66 on Friday, which is still high above my coverline.
> 
> On Saturday my temp was back up to 97.76. I'm not sure if that counts as a dip or not? Saturday morning I felt like I relieved myself...on myself :blush: but found it was only watery cm. It felt like bubbly-rushing-out-can't-stop-it cm. I'm having a little more mild cramps now, but I'm probably not due for af until Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> I don't know!! It may be absolutely nothing, but I thought I would share. I hope it is something. I only told dh about it this morning. I guess I thought I would keep it to myself to see if it turned out to be positive and realize it was nothing if it's not. :dohh: We'll see. I'm so anxious to check my temps in the next few mornings! My temp tends to dip on 13 dpo usually. I probably won't test early unless I get some intense signs or if my temps go crazy higher. :shrug:

Fingers crossed for you! I hope these are ALL good signs and you get a bfp soon!


----------



## lesh07

Well 12dpo and a very clear negative! Oh well onto next cycle. :) I do have some exciting things happening this month though, We are buying a new sofa and 2 new bookcases for the kids livingroom. That may not be exciting to some but I love buying furniture and doing the house up, Lol. xx

Good luck to all other ladies out there. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Hopeful2014 said:


> Okay, ladies. I haven't really said anything about it yet because I'm not sure if it is anything and I don't want to ruin it in case it is. :wacko: Friday was 9 dpo for me. On late Thursday night and early Friday morning I felt sharp but dull, sensations in my abdomen. Mostly on the left side in the front right above my hip bone. It's near where your undies line would sit right above hips. I felt some over the front and the right side, but it was mostly contained to the left side. It was off and on through the morning probably no more than 7-10 hours. I noticed it much more when I laid down.
> 
> Then when I went to the bathroom on Friday morning I saw 4-6 tiny pinhead size spots on the toilet paper. (Yes, I was examining it and probably would have never noticed if I wasn't). :haha: I put in a liner and have had nothing since. My temp was lower on Friday. It had gone from 97.79 (Thursday) to 97.66 on Friday, which is still high above my coverline.
> 
> On Saturday my temp was back up to 97.76. I'm not sure if that counts as a dip or not? Saturday morning I felt like I relieved myself...on myself :blush: but found it was only watery cm. It felt like bubbly-rushing-out-can't-stop-it cm. I'm having a little more mild cramps now, but I'm probably not due for af until Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> I don't know!! It may be absolutely nothing, but I thought I would share. I hope it is something. I only told dh about it this morning. I guess I thought I would keep it to myself to see if it turned out to be positive and realize it was nothing if it's not. :dohh: We'll see. I'm so anxious to check my temps in the next few mornings! My temp tends to dip on 13 dpo usually. I probably won't test early unless I get some intense signs or if my temps go crazy higher. :shrug:

Fingers X'd for you hunni. xxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

lesh07 said:


> Well 12dpo and a very clear negative! Oh well onto next cycle. :) I do have some exciting things happening this month though, We are buying a new sofa and 2 new bookcases for the kids livingroom. That may not be exciting to some but I love buying furniture and doing the house up, Lol. xx
> 
> Good luck to all other ladies out there. xxx

I love furniture and decorating. I really thought that was what I would do at one point when I was little. I had to settle for just decorating my house. :winkwink: I am in the process of working on landscaping/decking outside right now. I am looking for the perfect kitchen table set, but I haven't found the right size and right price yet. I would also like to get a new mattress set soon. And another couch. That might be it...for now. I won't get it all now, but I can still look. Something else has to dominate my time except searching for ttc info. :haha:


----------



## lesh07

Hopeful2014 said:


> lesh07 said:
> 
> 
> Well 12dpo and a very clear negative! Oh well onto next cycle. :) I do have some exciting things happening this month though, We are buying a new sofa and 2 new bookcases for the kids livingroom. That may not be exciting to some but I love buying furniture and doing the house up, Lol. xx
> 
> Good luck to all other ladies out there. xxx
> 
> I love furniture and decorating. I really thought that was what I would do at one point when I was little. I had to settle for just decorating my house. :winkwink: I am in the process of working on landscaping/decking outside right now. I am looking for the perfect kitchen table set, but I haven't found the right size and right price yet. I would also like to get a new mattress set soon. And another couch. That might be it...for now. I won't get it all now, but I can still look. Something else has to dominate my time except searching for ttc info. :haha:Click to expand...

I think that decorating is a good sidetrack for whilst you are ttc..Keeps the mind busy. After we have those item i have a few more :winkwink: items i won't to get just ain't told the hubby yet, Lol. xxx


----------



## chulie

Ohhhh Hopeful that sounds SO promising!!!!! Oh my fingers are so tightly crossed!!!!! You are a champ with iron will for not testing!!! 

Lesh&hopeful....I'm that way about parties. Omg do I eve love to plan parties!! I'm a tad obsessed about the whole thing and secretly wished I could just quit my awesome job in finance and be a party planner!!! Hahahaa. But I don't hate my job nearly enough...so my best friend is having a baby and her shower is in August. So that is about to take up my whole time! She doesn't have a lot of close family or friends so were doing a co-Ed shower with "the avengers" theme!! (She's having a boy...he has some issues and will have to have surgery when he's born so he really is our little super hero!)


----------



## Hopeful2014

Update to my situation: I had sensations above left hip bone on 9 dpo and a minimal amount of pinhead spots. On 10 dpo I felt the watery blast of cm. :blush: Now on 11 dpo, I had some brown cm about 2 hours ago. It was only when I wiped, but nothing on the liner. Nothing for a while and then a tiny bit of brown cm again. Then nothing else again. Do you think it would make sense to get the brown cm/spots now? I am feeling okay overall with no pains. If it is af, which isn't due until Wednesday or Thursday, it would mean I only had a 24 day cycle. I usually have 27-30 with 28 or 29 being the usual. I never have anything like this before af. Ahhh! I will have to check my temp after sleep and see if it turns into anything else. :wacko:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I found this information about implantation bleeding and how it does show up a day or so after actual implantation. Maybe this will help some of you who have seen spotting later than the average day of implantation time and those who worry about how soon a test can be positive. 

"Implantation bleeding can be seen about a day or so after implantation, which happens about 9 days after ovulation/fertilization (range: 6-12 days). The timing of implantation spotting is within a day or so after implantation, about 9-10 days after ovulation and fertilization. A blood pregnancy test can be positive about three to four days after implantation and a urine pregnancy test will be positive about five to six days after implantation."


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


Some of us got a BFP in May! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 2: MamaPeaches
 



Attached Files:







Baby-Dust.gif
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## FrancoRie710

pennymarie said:


> So I never got a positive opk, then I ran out. And of course when I run out I have a small temperature spike. Usually post-ovulation my temperatures run higher; my coverline is pretty consistently 97.1-97.3....so did I ovulate? Or I may still ovulate? Or is this an anovulatory cycle?

It looks like ff thinks you might have o'd, so maybe you just missed your surge with the opk's. I guess we'll know for sure if your temps stay higher.


----------



## chulie

Hopeful2014 said:


> Update to my situation: I had sensations above left hip bone on 9 dpo and a minimal amount of pinhead spots. On 10 dpo I felt the watery blast of cm. :blush: Now on 11 dpo, I had some brown cm about 2 hours ago. It was only when I wiped, but nothing on the liner. Nothing for a while and then a tiny bit of brown cm again. Then nothing else again. Do you think it would make sense to get the brown cm/spots now? I am feeling okay overall with no pains. If it is af, which isn't due until Wednesday or Thursday, it would mean I only had a 24 day cycle. I usually have 27-30 with 28 or 29 being the usual. I never have anything like this before af. Ahhh! I will have to check my temp after sleep and see if it turns into anything else. :wacko:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I found this information about implantation bleeding and how it does show up a day or so after actual implantation. Maybe this will help some of you who have seen spotting later than the average day of implantation time and those who worry about how soon a test can be positive.
> 
> "Implantation bleeding can be seen about a day or so after implantation, which happens about 9 days after ovulation/fertilization (range: 6-12 days). The timing of implantation spotting is within a day or so after implantation, about 9-10 days after ovulation and fertilization. A blood pregnancy test can be positive about three to four days after implantation and a urine pregnancy test will be positive about five to six days after implantation."

 It sounds super promising especially since your not one to have short cycles!!!! That spuds very very promising!!!!!!! I never had implantation bleeding with my first so I don't know what it is like but I've heard it described enought on here....just like that!!!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Bfn on frer for me this morning. There was a smear of adhesive across the test window though. Ugh! Thinking about calling customer service but i already threw away the box and im sure they will want the serial number.


----------



## chulie

Hey burgbrandy..do you have any more? Ya that sucks especially because of how expensive they are! :( 

I tested this morning..9 dpo..bfn...I think instead of "fat" it should stand for "[email protected]?ing" hahahaa. I have one more cheapie. Ill test Wednesday and then if af isn't here by Saturday ill test then...but I'm fairly confident the frer will confirm what I already know deep down...even though I KNOW I'm not out until af....


----------



## burgbrandy

I have one frer left that im saving for tuesday. I have about 30 wondfos left though. Lol!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Hopeful2014 said:


> Okay, ladies. I haven't really said anything about it yet because I'm not sure if it is anything and I don't want to ruin it in case it is. :wacko: Friday was 9 dpo for me. On late Thursday night and early Friday morning I felt sharp but dull, sensations in my abdomen. Mostly on the left side in the front right above my hip bone. It's near where your undies line would sit right above hips. I felt some over the front and the right side, but it was mostly contained to the left side. It was off and on through the morning probably no more than 7-10 hours. I noticed it much more when I laid down.
> 
> Then when I went to the bathroom on Friday morning I saw 4-6 tiny pinhead size spots on the toilet paper. (Yes, I was examining it and probably would have never noticed if I wasn't). :haha: I put in a liner and have had nothing since. My temp was lower on Friday. It had gone from 97.79 (Thursday) to 97.66 on Friday, which is still high above my coverline.
> 
> On Saturday my temp was back up to 97.76. I'm not sure if that counts as a dip or not? Saturday morning I felt like I relieved myself...on myself :blush: but found it was only watery cm. It felt like bubbly-rushing-out-can't-stop-it cm. I'm having a little more mild cramps now, but I'm probably not due for af until Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> I don't know!! It may be absolutely nothing, but I thought I would share. I hope it is something. I only told dh about it this morning. I guess I thought I would keep it to myself to see if it turned out to be positive and realize it was nothing if it's not. :dohh: We'll see. I'm so anxious to check my temps in the next few mornings! My temp tends to dip on 13 dpo usually. I probably won't test early unless I get some intense signs or if my temps go crazy higher. :shrug:

fingers crossed!!!!I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## chulie

burgbrandy said:


> I have one frer left that im saving for tuesday. I have about 30 wondfos left though. Lol!

 Oohhhh hahahaa. Ok! That's tempting. Man you could test twice a day! Hahaa. Good luck Tuesday!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Oh trust me, i do test about twice a day. :)


----------



## omgbaby

Good luck Hopeful & burgbrandy!

AFM, I was pissed because oh woke me at 5:30 am! My alarm was for 7. I KNEW I should've taken my temp then but of course I didn't :( so when I woke at 9:50 it was 97.72 now I'm thinking it went up too high because I took it too late. this sucks. :(

Also Friday & yesterday I've had these horrible side pains. They are like in my back feels like right where my ribs are maybe just a bit lower. Friday it was and my left side yesterday on my right. Only lasts few minutes. But enough pain to make me squirm.


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful2014 said:


> Okay, ladies. I haven't really said anything about it yet because I'm not sure if it is anything and I don't want to ruin it in case it is. :wacko: Friday was 9 dpo for me. On late Thursday night and early Friday morning I felt sharp but dull, sensations in my abdomen. Mostly on the left side in the front right above my hip bone. It's near where your undies line would sit right above hips. I felt some over the front and the right side, but it was mostly contained to the left side. It was off and on through the morning probably no more than 7-10 hours. I noticed it much more when I laid down.
> 
> Then when I went to the bathroom on Friday morning I saw 4-6 tiny pinhead size spots on the toilet paper. (Yes, I was examining it and probably would have never noticed if I wasn't). :haha: I put in a liner and have had nothing since. My temp was lower on Friday. It had gone from 97.79 (Thursday) to 97.66 on Friday, which is still high above my coverline.
> 
> On Saturday my temp was back up to 97.76. I'm not sure if that counts as a dip or not? Saturday morning I felt like I relieved myself...on myself :blush: but found it was only watery cm. It felt like bubbly-rushing-out-can't-stop-it cm. I'm having a little more mild cramps now, but I'm probably not due for af until Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> I don't know!! It may be absolutely nothing, but I thought I would share. I hope it is something. I only told dh about it this morning. I guess I thought I would keep it to myself to see if it turned out to be positive and realize it was nothing if it's not. :dohh: We'll see. I'm so anxious to check my temps in the next few mornings! My temp tends to dip on 13 dpo usually. I probably won't test early unless I get some intense signs or if my temps go crazy higher. :shrug:


I feel hopeful for you and think this is a great sign (esp. if you have never experienced this before!). FX :)


----------



## Kalush

Congrats to all the bfps!!! 
So exciting to come and see more people get them all the time. I haven't been able to completely keep up but have snuck on occasionally to see all the new ones. DD decided molars are evil and to not sleep for the last month in protest so I've just been trying to get by.
Af got me on May 11, so cd 22 right now. I don't really know what to think most of the time anymore. I didn't get my opk's until a few days ago and so far they have just been really light. Just going to keep waiting and see what happens. If it's still around 40 days I suppose af will show up around the 20th. That seems so far away, bah.
Good luck to those testing soon! Sounds promising Hopeful, hope it's your month!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Thanks ladies. It feels so nice to know there are so many sweet, supportive ladies here. :friends::friends:


----------



## Mme2kdee

Oh lordy - I have NO clue what is going on with me. So I am still crampy today but just went to the restroom (TMI sorry) and when I wiped there was a huge glob of EWCM with a pink streak. 
Does anyone normally get EWCM before af?
10dpo today and bfn


----------



## burgbrandy

I sometimes get ewcm the day before af. ewcm is caused by estrogen, so it makes sense to get it sometimes at the end of a cycle. I've seen it on pregnancy charts as well. Cm isnt a good indicator of anything. And the pink spotting can also be caused by estrogen. Could mean implantation or period. Sorry, not much help.


----------



## omgbaby

Whoa. Okay yesterday I had creamy cm but it was sticky. Now just a few seconds ago I was going to bathroom & looked down there with mirror. Holy shit! Huge glob of half creamy half ewcm. Wth!

How do I chart that?


----------



## Mrs A

You should always chart the most fertile cm, so I'd do it as ewcm. But add notes


----------



## omgbaby

Okay cool lol


----------



## melann13

Mme2kdee said:


> For those who had implantation cramping or spotting...
> What was the difference between AF and implantation? If any?

My implantation cramps were very localized near the crease between abdomen and leg (obviously depends on where your LO is). It felt crampy but also pokey... My AF cramps are very severe and abdomen wide.


----------



## MamaBear93

Thread stalking! Hoping to see some more babes due in Feb!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mme2kdee

Thank you melann! Fingers crossed! I am 10dpo and wiped with ewcm and it had a pink swirl twice today and cramping. I think bfn this month...I am ready for next month:) How is your pregnancy so far?


----------



## omgbaby

Omg. I put ewcm on my chart & it changed my crosshairs to dashed so I put it as creamy instead.

Now I went to walk out house & got like 1-2 minutes worth of right ovary pain. It wasn't that painful so I put it as pinches but now that I keep getting the pain I put it as ovary pain.

5dpo today anybody know?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

omgbaby said:


> Omg. I put ewcm on my chart & it changed my crosshairs to dashed so I put it as creamy instead.
> 
> Now I went to walk out house & got like 1-2 minutes worth of right ovary pain. It wasn't that painful so I put it as pinches but now that I keep getting the pain I put it as ovary pain.
> 
> 5dpo today anybody know?

Sounds promising hun :thumbup:

I think today was O day , All o pain is gone now its normal after ovulation cramping and I took a nap which means progesterone must be present lol :thumbup: Thinking I just missed my surge by a hour or two


----------



## ALiKO

Hopeful2014 said:


> Okay, ladies. I haven't really said anything about it yet because I'm not sure if it is anything and I don't want to ruin it in case it is. :wacko: Friday was 9 dpo for me. On late Thursday night and early Friday morning I felt sharp but dull, sensations in my abdomen. Mostly on the left side in the front right above my hip bone. It's near where your undies line would sit right above hips. I felt some over the front and the right side, but it was mostly contained to the left side. It was off and on through the morning probably no more than 7-10 hours. I noticed it much more when I laid down.
> 
> Then when I went to the bathroom on Friday morning I saw 4-6 tiny pinhead size spots on the toilet paper. (Yes, I was examining it and probably would have never noticed if I wasn't). :haha: I put in a liner and have had nothing since. My temp was lower on Friday. It had gone from 97.79 (Thursday) to 97.66 on Friday, which is still high above my coverline.
> 
> On Saturday my temp was back up to 97.76. I'm not sure if that counts as a dip or not? Saturday morning I felt like I relieved myself...on myself :blush: but found it was only watery cm. It felt like bubbly-rushing-out-can't-stop-it cm. I'm having a little more mild cramps now, but I'm probably not due for af until Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> I don't know!! It may be absolutely nothing, but I thought I would share. I hope it is something. I only told dh about it this morning. I guess I thought I would keep it to myself to see if it turned out to be positive and realize it was nothing if it's not. :dohh: We'll see. I'm so anxious to check my temps in the next few mornings! My temp tends to dip on 13 dpo usually. I probably won't test early unless I get some intense signs or if my temps go crazy higher. :shrug:

Yes I live near a daiso. It's a bit ways have to hop on train but its in the next city. I actually just came from there the other day but didt even think to look as hubby was being so distracting. But as far as I know I haven't seen any but now I'm gonna go to like every ¥100 shop and exclusively look for them.

And your symptoms sound spot on! I'm really rooting for you as you have been such a major support to many of us on this thread. I completely understand about not wanting to test early so I hope you can stay strong and that AF backs off. Here's to this being your month:hugs:.


----------



## allforthegirl

omgbaby said:


> Omg. I put ewcm on my chart & it changed my crosshairs to dashed so I put it as creamy instead.
> 
> Now I went to walk out house & got like 1-2 minutes worth of right ovary pain. It wasn't that painful so I put it as pinches but now that I keep getting the pain I put it as ovary pain.
> 
> 5dpo today anybody know?

Sounds like you had an estrogen surge. I too had one, I too put it on my chart, but I knew I O'd when i did so I just kept on going. could be a good thing for you ;)


----------



## melann13

@Hopeful 2014- Sounds promising! Praying that you may be blessed with your own LO. You've been great support through all this.

@Mme2kdee- So far so good as far as I know! We have our US on Tuesday and I'm very excited. Assuming everything is fine we'll be telling a few more people. My chest doesn't hurt too bad during the day, but at night when I try to roll over, HOLY COW do they hurt! MS, or rather for me, all day, but especially at night sickness is worse. I have yet to actually vomit, just gaggy and bleh. I have not had any, "can't get enough" cravings, but lately I've been dreaming about different foods, and when I wake up I HAVE TO HAVE them! Today during my nap chicken nuggets and white rice with soy sauce made an appearance, so I told DH I wouldn't be making the nice dinner I had planned. Instead I needed to go to the store to get my latest need. While I was there I saw a bag of baked cheetos and they called to me. So it was not the healthiest dinner, but I eat very well most of the time. :) Finally just the fatigue. This weekend I took a 2 hour nap each day. I better not get used to this! I do have a job... :)

Any others with BFPs think it's fun to make your snacks the fruit that your baby is currently the size of? Some may think it's cannibalistic or weird, but week 6 I had snap peas for lunch all week, week 7 I had blueberries, and now I have a big thing of raspberries in the fridge. I like the visible measurement, at least until I have a real on on Tues!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Melanin- that is so exciting!!! Hahaha I remember those cravings!!! I hope the breat soreness slows down a bit for you so it doesn't hurt like that!!! Keep us informed when you have the US! How exciting!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

melann13 said:


> @Hopeful 2014- Sounds promising! Praying that you may be blessed with your own LO. You've been great support through all this.
> 
> @Mme2kdee- So far so good as far as I know! We have our US on Tuesday and I'm very excited. Assuming everything is fine we'll be telling a few more people. My chest doesn't hurt too bad during the day, but at night when I try to roll over, HOLY COW do they hurt! MS, or rather for me, all day, but especially at night sickness is worse. I have yet to actually vomit, just gaggy and bleh. I have not had any, "can't get enough" cravings, but lately I've been dreaming about different foods, and when I wake up I HAVE TO HAVE them! Today during my nap chicken nuggets and white rice with soy sauce made an appearance, so I told DH I wouldn't be making the nice dinner I had planned. Instead I needed to go to the store to get my latest need. While I was there I saw a bag of baked cheetos and they called to me. So it was not the healthiest dinner, but I eat very well most of the time. :) Finally just the fatigue. This weekend I took a 2 hour nap each day. I better not get used to this! I do have a job... :)
> 
> Any others with BFPs think it's fun to make your snacks the fruit that your baby is currently the size of? Some may think it's cannibalistic or weird, but week 6 I had snap peas for lunch all week, week 7 I had blueberries, and now I have a big thing of raspberries in the fridge. I like the visible measurement, at least until I have a real on on Tues!

First of all time has flown by since you got your BFP!! I sure hope it can go as fast for me.

I love your little idea of the fruit thing!!


----------



## omgbaby

Allforthegirl did you have it on this cycle. Can I see your chart? For comparison.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well I finally got my positive OPK on cd 15 a little late for me for the first positive but hoping we catch that eggy with all the BD we have done :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

omgbaby said:


> Allforthegirl did you have it on this cycle. Can I see your chart? For comparison.

Yes I did. ;) Sure thing!!

[url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/42ae26]My Ovulation Chart[/url]


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Thinking of buying an at home SA test kit... Apparently they sell them at Walgreens & CVS... 
Going to sell it to hubby by explaining that I'm sick of peeing on things, it's his turn to release some fluids on (in) something other than me!

We'll see... Thinking today is O day, which is delayed for me. FX'd


----------



## Hopeful2014

@chulie Sometimes when I'm thinking about BFP or BFN I definitely think the f could stand for something besides 'fat'. :haha:

@Kalush I hope your daughter's teeth ease up on her. Do you want me to keep you as TBA until you're sure about date. Good luck! :flower:

@Mme2kdee I usually have C before af. Good luck! :flower:

@omgbaby I would add both to your notes section just to remember. It probably changed to dashed because it wasn't sure. I see that you had bd around the crosshairs time and around now as well, so you should be covered either way! Good luck! :flower:

@melann13 Thanks so much! Would you describe it like between your stomach and your hip bone on the front? I thought of you when I felt it because I knew you said you felt something similar. I think it's neat to see the fruit as a visible reference. Get as much rest as you can! :thumbup:

@Ruskiegirl I hope you catch the little egg! I noticed you have a good amount of ewcm. Is there anything you do to have so much or is it just natural for you? Good luck! :blush:

@ALiKO I hope you are able to find some cheaper tests. I know it must be so frustrating. Thanks so much for the encouragement! I hope we both get our BFP this month! I have told myself I might test on 13 dpo if my temp is still up high. I usually dip on 13 dpo and have a 13 or 14 dpo. Good luck!! :flower:

@EAandBA_TTC I think it will be good to get an at home SA test kit. He might feel more comfortable since he can do it at home. I hope ovulation is today for you. Good luck! :flower:

AFM I had the brown cm for 6 hours or so. It wasn't the whole time and it wasn't a lot at all. It was only when I wiped and nothing on the liner. There has been nothing else since then. No pains or anything. My temp was actually higher this morning than it has been. I'm so hopeful, but also so nervous! :wacko:


----------



## omgbaby

Ahh good luck hopeful!


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful2014, this sounds good for you... I'm loving the BFPs that keep popping up on this group. :)


https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## KatyW

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Thinking of buying an at home SA test kit... Apparently they sell them at Walgreens & CVS...
> Going to sell it to hubby by explaining that I'm sick of peeing on things, it's his turn to release some fluids on (in) something other than me!
> 
> We'll see... Thinking today is O day, which is delayed for me. FX'd

GL on O Day! Hope the SA kit works well...I had no clue that they sold them there!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hopeful2014 said:


> @chulie Sometimes when I'm thinking about BFP or BFN I definitely think the f could stand for something besides 'fat'. :haha:
> 
> @Kalush I hope your daughter's teeth ease up on her. Do you want me to keep you as TBA until you're sure about date. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @Mme2kdee I usually have C before af. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @omgbaby I would add both to your notes section just to remember. It probably changed to dashed because it wasn't sure. I see that you had bd around the crosshairs time and around now as well, so you should be covered either way! Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @melann13 Thanks so much! Would you describe it like between your stomach and your hip bone on the front? I thought of you when I felt it because I knew you said you felt something similar. I think it's neat to see the fruit as a visible reference. Get as much rest as you can! :thumbup:
> 
> @Ruskiegirl I hope you catch the little egg! I noticed you have a good amount of ewcm. Is there anything you do to have so much or is it just natural for you? Good luck! :blush:
> 
> @ALiKO I hope you are able to find some cheaper tests. I know it must be so frustrating. Thanks so much for the encouragement! I hope we both get our BFP this month! I have told myself I might test on 13 dpo if my temp is still up high. I usually dip on 13 dpo and have a 13 or 14 dpo. Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> @EAandBA_TTC I think it will be good to get an at home SA test kit. He might feel more comfortable since he can do it at home. I hope ovulation is today for you. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> AFM I had the brown cm for 6 hours or so. It wasn't the whole time and it wasn't a lot at all. It was only when I wiped and nothing on the liner. There has been nothing else since then. No pains or anything. My temp was actually higher this morning than it has been. I'm so hopeful, but also so nervous! :wacko:

I noticed it increased when I started taking prenatals , The prenatals also made my cycles normal again :thumbup:


----------



## lesh07

Well 13 dpo and bfn this morning. I tested again despite already knowing it was going to be negative. Ready for next cycle to start. Should get af tomorrow. which would make my new testing date 2nd july. 

I am excited that our new sofa was ordered yesterday and will be here in 3 weeks. Just our new bookcases and our LO's new toyboxes to get then kids livingroom complete. :)

Goodluck to everyone else on there bfp's this month. xxxx


----------



## kiki13

I finally got a doctor's appointment after calling atleast 20 doctors here! It's on the 13th and the doctor's a man, which I'm a little nervous about, although he has excellent reviews. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well I got a super clear positive at 3 am , Had to use the restroom and thought I would take a OPK its a tiny bit darker then the one I had yesterday :thumbup:
I ended up at the ER tonight , My ovulation pain got so bad I couldn't ease it myself . They gave me some IV painkillers and it really helped alot :thumbup:
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0492_zps61b1cdbe.jpg


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 :hugs: I hope af stays away. 

@kiki13 I'll add the appointment info to the front! I'm not sure if I want a woman or man, probably a woman, but I would try to go with the best doctor available. I can't wait to hear your good news! Good luck! :happydance:

@Ruskiegirl Oh no! I hope you're doing better now. Keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## kiki13

Hopeful2014 said:


> @lesh07 :hugs: I hope af stays away.
> 
> @kiki13 I'll add the appointment info to the front! I'm not sure if I want a woman or man, probably a woman, but I would try to go with the best doctor available. I can't wait to hear your good news! Good luck! :happydance:
> 
> @Ruskiegirl Oh no! I hope you're doing better now. Keep us updated. :hugs:

I just assumed I'd see a woman, so this is a bit odd. But I read a lot of reviews online praising him, so I hope he's good!


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 3: 30mummyof1
 



Attached Files:







10.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ruskiegirl

kiki13 said:


> I finally got a doctor's appointment after calling atleast 20 doctors here! It's on the 13th and the doctor's a man, which I'm a little nervous about, although he has excellent reviews. Wish me luck ladies!

My doc is male but he is really awesome , Most the female docs here don't really listen but he listens to everything I have to say :thumbup: Don't be scared to try a male doctor :hugs:


----------



## kiki13

Ruskiegirl said:


> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> I finally got a doctor's appointment after calling atleast 20 doctors here! It's on the 13th and the doctor's a man, which I'm a little nervous about, although he has excellent reviews. Wish me luck ladies!
> 
> My doc is male but he is really awesome , Most the female docs are don't really listen but he listens to everything I have to say :thumbup: Don't be scared to try a male doctor :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, that is so reassuring! :hugs:


----------



## ariel01

Hiya everyone! :wave:

Just found this group and it sounds so awesome and supportive, can I join? June 14 is my upcoming test day. 

@Ruskiegirl - sorry to hear about your ER trip due to O pain! Hope you're doing better. I have pretty bad O pain but never anything that bad!

@kiki13 - I had a female doc who retired to stay home with her kids and was looking for a new OBGYN. Was recommended a male dr. and was also nervous but he has been great!


----------



## omgbaby

Blahhh. This morning I woke up to temp, fell back asleep woke up at 7:55 lol I have to be to work by 8!! Haha
Thankful not too many of those pains yet this morning but they lasted all night. Hopefully they wait until I get off to start.


----------



## chulie

Kiki........ya male dr's can be awesome..I have a female one but I didn't choose her based on that...I've had so many great and caring male dr's over the years...Good luck!

Omg Ruskie that sounds AWFUL!!!! I mean sometimes I get super sharp o pains but never THAT bad.....wow.....rest up girl!!! Hopefully you caught that egg!!!!

Happy Monday Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well...

Things will be pretty boring here....testing wednesday and then Saturday(If I dont get my period before then)... still completely symptom-less..I do have sore boobs...but that's an AF thing....grrrr...


----------



## burgbrandy

Ugh! Hubby left a window open last night and it was 67° in our room when i woke up! So my temp was super low! Im not sure if its because of the room temp and not being covered, or because af is on her way. Af is due thursday. Only 12 dpo today and temp usually doesnt drop this low until 14 dpo or even the day af is due. Stupid hubby! Lol!


----------



## kiki13

chulie said:


> Kiki........ya male dr's can be awesome..I have a female one but I didn't choose her based on that...I've had so many great and caring male dr's over the years...Good luck!
> 
> Omg Ruskie that sounds AWFUL!!!! I mean sometimes I get super sharp o pains but never THAT bad.....wow.....rest up girl!!! Hopefully you caught that egg!!!!
> 
> Happy Monday Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well...
> 
> Things will be pretty boring here....testing wednesday and then Saturday(If I dont get my period before then)... still completely symptom-less..I do have sore boobs...but that's an AF thing....grrrr...

I hope that it means a BFP not AF!


----------



## kiki13

Hopeful 2014, can you change my appointment date to June 21st, pls? I got an appointment with a female doctor, who is also way closer to my house (walking distance) than the male one. I'm sure he is pretty great too, but I'd rather not change two buses to get to my obgyn! She's already scheduled my next appointment too, 23rd July!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Mme2kdee said:


> Oh lordy - I have NO clue what is going on with me. So I am still crampy today but just went to the restroom (TMI sorry) and when I wiped there was a huge glob of EWCM with a pink streak.
> Does anyone normally get EWCM before af?
> 10dpo today and bfn

I tend to get EWCM before my period and the last two months it was pink tinged for the day or two before I got AF. I'm sorry...hope that isn't want it is for you :(


----------



## nikkilucky77

melann13 said:


> @Hopeful 2014- Sounds promising! Praying that you may be blessed with your own LO. You've been great support through all this.
> 
> @Mme2kdee- So far so good as far as I know! We have our US on Tuesday and I'm very excited. Assuming everything is fine we'll be telling a few more people. My chest doesn't hurt too bad during the day, but at night when I try to roll over, HOLY COW do they hurt! MS, or rather for me, all day, but especially at night sickness is worse. I have yet to actually vomit, just gaggy and bleh. I have not had any, "can't get enough" cravings, but lately I've been dreaming about different foods, and when I wake up I HAVE TO HAVE them! Today during my nap chicken nuggets and white rice with soy sauce made an appearance, so I told DH I wouldn't be making the nice dinner I had planned. Instead I needed to go to the store to get my latest need. While I was there I saw a bag of baked cheetos and they called to me. So it was not the healthiest dinner, but I eat very well most of the time. :) Finally just the fatigue. This weekend I took a 2 hour nap each day. I better not get used to this! I do have a job... :)
> 
> Any others with BFPs think it's fun to make your snacks the fruit that your baby is currently the size of? Some may think it's cannibalistic or weird, but week 6 I had snap peas for lunch all week, week 7 I had blueberries, and now I have a big thing of raspberries in the fridge. I like the visible measurement, at least until I have a real on on Tues!

That is an awesome idea! I love it! I don't think it is cannibalistic or weird :)


----------



## Mme2kdee

Good morning and Happy Monday everyone!!! Welcome Ariel!!

BFN today 11dpo. I am 99% sure af will be starting today or tomorrow. 
Has anyone tried Soy Iso? I was considering taking that as my cycles are super irregular.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I've been away for about a week (out of town, couldn't get hotel wi-fi to work out for me) - tried to catch up, but had to give up about ten pages back! 

To the wine-drinking ladies, I walk among you. When I updated my chart last night, I realized I must look like an alcoholic, but I keep any alcohol to 1-2 drinks at the most (and this was a business conference, held mostly at the bars) - I drink very slowly and water down just about everything with ice, as it's all about how much is in your system at any one moment. 

I'm also with the never-had-a-BFP crowd - nada. And it's extra horrible, because my IRL bestie has an almost 2 year old (fell within 2-3 months of trying), then had a miscarriage (D&C and everything) and then a chemical in the 9 months she's been trying for #2 and I can't even talk to her about TTC anymore. Those things are horrible, but she still knows she can get pregnant and I do not. I should be a better friend, but I simply cannot console her at this time. 

AFM... my chart is a little crazy, but still in... just waiting for this tww to be over one way or another.


----------



## burgbrandy

I have a friend on soy....she had 44-50 day cycles before soy and now she has normal 28-32 day cycles. She isn't pregnant yet, but it definitely helped. 

I had a bfn this morning too. Af isn't due til Thursday, but I definitely feel out. I'm thinking that since I only have one refill on my clomid, I am going to skip clomid this cycle and just up my dose of black cohosh, then do my last clomid cycle the following cycle. I know there's still a slim chance this cycle will be it, but I feel like I was af to come so I can move on.


----------



## Mme2kdee

burgbrandy said:


> I have a friend on soy....she had 44-50 day cycles before soy and now she has normal 28-32 day cycles. She isn't pregnant yet, but it definitely helped.
> 
> I had a bfn this morning too. Af isn't due til Thursday, but I definitely feel out. I'm thinking that since I only have one refill on my clomid, I am going to skip clomid this cycle and just up my dose of black cohosh, then do my last clomid cycle the following cycle. I know there's still a slim chance this cycle will be it, but I feel like I was af to come so I can move on.

I am at that point too Burgbrandy! I was really hoping for a BFP this month and saddened when I started to get af symptoms. Then last night I decided to get over it and research different things to potentially help conceive for the next cycle so I can be prepared. 

Next cycle (starting soon) I will be trying soy iso, eating more fruits and veggies, exercising more, drinking more green tea, trying to get away from my Starbucks addiction:coffee:, using preseed, having flaxseed and I bought a clear blue fertility monitor as well. :thumbup: now I just have to wait for af to start:wacko:


----------



## littlesteph

sorry I havant posted here in a while forgot about this thread, in so many.
been feeling a little down the last few days. I usually get a positive opk on day 14 it's now day 16 and I still havant had one, just as it looks like i'm going to get on they get lighter again, I'm really scared that it will take a long time to fall pregnant again :( :cry:


----------



## burgbrandy

I already ordered my opks for next cycle as well as some different hpts. My plan is black cohosh twice a CD 1-10, then continue my vitamins...I take 5 different supplements including my prenatal and hubby take a mulivitamin and 5 other supplements. Lol! I'm running out of things to try. I've also been doing some fertility yoga but I really should stick to it, so I'm going to try to work out a schedule for my yoga.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ariel01 Welcome to our group! There's a great bunch of ladies here. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@omgbaby Those mornings are the worst. I hope your day passes quickly and you can get home to relax. :flower:

@kiki13 I'll add both dates. I'm glad you found someone closer. :flower:

@littlesteph Welcome back! It will happen for you! I hope it comes quickly. I know waiting for ovulation and waiting for outcome is hard. :hugs:

I'm sorry to see so many of you feeling out today. But I'm so glad that you are being productive and thinking about what you can do next month. I always think that focusing on what I can do helps me through. :hugs:


----------



## melann13

Mme2kdee said:


> Good morning and Happy Monday everyone!!! Welcome Ariel!!
> 
> BFN today 11dpo. I am 99% sure af will be starting today or tomorrow.
> Has anyone tried Soy Iso? I was considering taking that as my cycles are super irregular.

I tried Iso several months back in hopes of moving O back up to where it had been prior to my MC, which was CD 15. Post MC it had been around CD 19 and my periods were very light. HOWEVER, for me, Soy was a very bad idea. I took 50mg day 3,4 100mg day 5,6 and 150 day 7. O was delayed to CD 24 and was VERY PAINFUL, and then my cycle ended at 38 days, so my LP was unaffected, which was fine. The cycle after that (no soy) was a little better- closer to normal, so maybe it did kick start it for me, but the month of soy I wouldn't wish on anyone. That being said, it works great for some people. I don't regret trying it as I felt I was doing SOMETHING productive, but I think you need to be aware that it can have opposite effects if your E levels are not the problem.


----------



## melann13

@Hopeful
My implantation pains were LOW like the crease between the (TMI) mons and my leg, like the bikini shave area :haha:. However, pains and aches 2-3 inches medial to the hip bone is usually corpus luteum/ovary aches and this can be a good thing later in the cycle as it implies your CL is really pumping out the progesterone. I had both kinds my BFP cycle, but the CL pains are normal for me.


----------



## OurLilFlu

So ladies, I just wanna be sure here about my chart, putting my temp for today Ff put crosshairs for O on cd 19.... I think it's 21 so I'm wondrring if i should move it. Am I right in doing so? What do you think? Should I trust FF? I'd love to be 5 dpo but that dip doesn't look right to me.... Anyways Hopeful I O'd early (was supposed to O june 4-5) and ill update my test date when I get a better grasp on my O day!


----------



## littlesteph

Hopeful2014 said:


> @ariel01 Welcome to our group! There's a great bunch of ladies here. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:
> 
> @omgbaby Those mornings are the worst. I hope your day passes quickly and you can get home to relax. :flower:
> 
> @kiki13 I'll add both dates. I'm glad you found someone closer. :flower:
> 
> @littlesteph Welcome back! It will happen for you! I hope it comes quickly. I know waiting for ovulation and waiting for outcome is hard. :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry to see so many of you feeling out today. But I'm so glad that you are being productive and thinking about what you can do next month. I always think that focusing on what I can do helps me through. :hugs:

thank you, i'm just really hoping its not going to take another 2 years to fall pregnant. As much as I love my son I really want to give him a brother or sister, I don't really want him to be any only child


----------



## nikkilucky77

OurLilFlu said:


> So ladies, I just wanna be sure here about my chart, putting my temp for today Ff put crosshairs for O on cd 19.... I think it's 21 so I'm wondrring if i should move it. Am I right in doing so? What do you think? Should I trust FF? I'd love to be 5 dpo but that dip doesn't look right to me.... Anyways Hopeful I O'd early (was supposed to O june 4-5) and ill update my test date when I get a better grasp on my O day!

Maybe go with what FF has on there and just know that you think it was 21st. I had to do that a couple months ago and it seemed like my O day would have been between what FF thought and what I thought lol. (Just based on when I got my period...I'm pretty regular) At least it is something to go off of :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I think FF thinks it's just cuz my EWCM stopped a lil early usually ill have it and 2 days later I O but this was a bit longer... I probably just missed seeing it or something... Anyways I'm just familiar with the FAM method otherwise which would def say I O'd on the 21... Because the temp is higher than the last 6 etc... I guess we'll just have to see if AF shows... Man I hope I don't have wonky symptoms that'll drive me nuts those two days difference!


----------



## nikkilucky77

That is true...it makes it hard to know for sure what dpo you are. I have the same problem...I go crazy with every symptom...like is that something? Hopefully they aren't too wonky! :) Good luck hun!


----------



## chulie

I just remembered the hilarious dream I had last night!!! I RARELY ever dream at all...so when I do...it's pretty hilarious. First two things you need to know to understand why this dream is SO funny

1) I took a pg test sunday and tried to invert the colour to see if I could see anything. I couldn't figure out for the life of me how people invert colour. I looked on instagram and 2 of my other editing apps for my iphone. Someone said it's easy on instagram but I cannot find it AT ALL...only way I could figure it out was to invert my entire iphone and look at the pic that way......

2) DH and I have the longest standing conversation about me wanting diamond earrings....I have a very small pair and I want something more "adult"....every year on my christmas list, birthday list...you name it...#1 is diamond earrings. Now...I definitely could go out and buy these myself....but..I'm not in that much of a rush....and it's something I want to come from DH.....he knows this....it's really a long standing joke....It wouldn't be fun if I just went out and bought them.......so ya...those are the two things....

My dream last night..first of all I was having an affair on my husband (so scandelous) with this guy who had the most amazing hair...but what was funny was when he parted his hair in the middle...he was completely bald in the middle...it's like he had one massive comb over...I was horrified to learn this......but then he had a present for me.....DIAMOND earrings..LMAO...and even in my dream I told him how my husband would never buy me these blah blah blah...don't remember much else but then I remember sitting on my phone and using the INVERT filter on instagram!!!! LMAO.....It was so real I actually woke up thinking I knew how to invert photos and was SO sad when I went on instagram and realized there IS no "invert" filter like there was in my dream................so sad..................and SO HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## melann13

That's great Chulie!
I had been posting my prego dreams for general entertainment, and I haven't in awhile, frankly because most are pretty tough to explain, but last night I was in a rock band with Ben Folds (google him if you don't know his music), and they wanted me to perform in this HUGE concert, but they didn't trust me with a real instrument, so they gave me a pot and a spoon to bang on beat. :)
Also, I've been nauseous since the beginning, gradually getting worse, and when I hit the 8 week mark suddenly it's like BAM! I haven't puked, but man do I feel really gaggy ALL THE TIME I didn't think I was going to make it on the bus this morning. Somebody smelled like BO bad. Eating, ginger tea, and preggy drops help, but I feel like it's only a matter of time til I'm caught with my head in the trash can.
I have only told one person at work so far, so it's a little rough to hide it. After the US tomorrow I'm planning to tell my lab manager so at least I have a sympathetic ear to whine to about it. :haha:


----------



## omgbaby

Tmi. Had another huge glob of creamy cm about 10 mins ago. Fx.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@OurLilFlu I hate when FAM and Advanced do not match. Good luck! :flower:

@chulie Sometimes we have the funniest dreams! :haha:

@melann13 I know Ben Folds! I'm sure it's harder to hide when you feel nauseous. Good luck on your appointment tomorrow! :flower:

@omgbaby Good luck! :flower:

AFM I'm having a bit of a grumpy patch. It has to do with being woken up too early by phone calls from in laws and from them planning my day with activities (activities=jobs/things to do) they want us to do. :nope: It's a bit of a madhouse right now. :wacko:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Exactly, gonna go with fam and change my test date to the 12th I guess if AF doesn't ruin it!


----------



## Kalush

OurLilFlu - It's hard enough waiting when you don't know what date you are actually waiting for. Hope the 12th will bring good news!

OmgBaby- YaY! Good luck!

Chulie- Dreams can be really weird, I've been having some strange ones lately, never really remember them by morning though.

After saying I wasn't sure what was going on, actually had a positive opk yesterday! Today just feel really crampy so good sign I guess. I figure I'll test on the 17th if Af doesn't come before then. It's good timing since on Thursday DD and I are heading out to visit my parents for a week and DH is staying home.


----------



## KatyW

melann13 said:


> That's great Chulie!
> I had been posting my prego dreams for general entertainment, and I haven't in awhile, frankly because most are pretty tough to explain, but last night I was in a rock band with Ben Folds (google him if you don't know his music), and they wanted me to perform in this HUGE concert, but they didn't trust me with a real instrument, so they gave me a pot and a spoon to bang on beat. :)
> Also, I've been nauseous since the beginning, gradually getting worse, and when I hit the 8 week mark suddenly it's like BAM! I haven't puked, but man do I feel really gaggy ALL THE TIME I didn't think I was going to make it on the bus this morning. Somebody smelled like BO bad. Eating, ginger tea, and preggy drops help, but I feel like it's only a matter of time til I'm caught with my head in the trash can.
> I have only told one person at work so far, so it's a little rough to hide it. After the US tomorrow I'm planning to tell my lab manager so at least I have a sympathetic ear to whine to about it. :haha:

I remember the 8 week mark - I think that was the peak of MS for me, when I was pregnant a few years ago. Hope you start to feel better. :)


----------



## mummy2o

Hopeful2014: some of your previous posts sound really positive.

OurLilFlu: I feel for you. Its tough when you have no idea when to test.

AFM if we're going on a 28 day cycle I'm not late, however since I have irregular cycles this could be normal. On the other hand before I went to bed last night I had a pink spot when I wiped, so put a tampon in thinking if she was going to show I'll be prepared. But nothing this morning. So we'll wait with testing as I hate seeing BFN all the time!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies. AF showed her face this morning bang on 28 days. So could i make my next testing day 2nd july please. I feel a little down mainly coz I feel out now for the next 6 months......I will tell you why. I believe that my body is only fertile certain times of the year (like an animal is) mainly because I have had 5 babies all born in the winter months!

My 1st ds was conceived in MAY making him JAN,
2nd dd in JANUARY making her OCT,
3rd in MAY, 4th in MAY making both last in JAN 
and last In MAY making him feb.
4 babies concieved in MAY!!!!!
So as my AF is here it would make 9 months on the 11th MARCH!! I have only conceived babies from JAN TO JUNE Never any other time. Family even joke about it saying we should stop dtd april/may time coz the babies are alway due jan/feb time. 

It might sound silly i know but it's in the math really. I will keep ttc though just in case. Lol.

Good luck everyone else getting there bfp. xxxx


----------



## lesh07

littlesteph said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> @ariel01 Welcome to our group! There's a great bunch of ladies here. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:
> 
> @omgbaby Those mornings are the worst. I hope your day passes quickly and you can get home to relax. :flower:
> 
> @kiki13 I'll add both dates. I'm glad you found someone closer. :flower:
> 
> @littlesteph Welcome back! It will happen for you! I hope it comes quickly. I know waiting for ovulation and waiting for outcome is hard. :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry to see so many of you feeling out today. But I'm so glad that you are being productive and thinking about what you can do next month. I always think that focusing on what I can do helps me through. :hugs:
> 
> thank you, i'm just really hoping its not going to take another 2 years to fall pregnant. As much as I love my son I really want to give him a brother or sister, I don't really want him to be any only childClick to expand...

I know how you feel on the 2 year ttc. With both my last 2 babies it has taken 2 and a half years then just over 2 years. So I am expecting the same again this time, just so if i don't fall pregnant quickly i am not disappointed. 
Good luck hunni. xx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

lesh07 said:


> Family even joke about it saying we should stop dtd april/may time coz the babies are alway due jan/feb time.
> 
> It might sound silly i know but it's in the math really. I will keep ttc though just in case. Lol.
> 
> Good luck everyone else getting there bfp. xxxx

Haha... I have a friend in the same situation!

4 babies between June 23rd and July 5 - unintentionally...
1st one was 1m TTC, 2nd was 5 months, 3rd was 2 months, 4th was a surprise when #3 was 3 months old & bf'ing!
Funny how our bodies work...

AFM- pretty sure I'm actually 2DPO finally, after a little delay this month - stalkers welcome to confirm or repute :) I'm still test on the 11th since it's my birthday- but I won't get to anxious as it'll still be early...

Have a good day ladies


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yay got my temp rise this morning , It probably would have been higher but I did not notice my window was open last night :haha:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mummy2o I hope it's a great sign and you're on your way to a BFP! Good luck! :flower:

@lesh07 Date updated. :hugs: I'm sorry the witch showed. It is so interesting that you have that pattern. I know you *will* get that baby! And it is very possible to come out of nowhere and be in a completely different part of the year. Can you think of anything that you might do differently or how a certain part of the year might influence you? What if it is July and you have a March baby? That's still pretty close. Or what if it has to be conceived so it's born in May instead of conceived in May? Feel better, tell the witch she better find somewhere else to go next month! :thumbup:

@EAandBA_TTC I bet that's a wild time for your friend! Lots of birthdays! I agree about ovulation. I officially added you to June 11th. Good luck! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl It's nice to get that confirmation! Good luck! :flower:

@melann13 & @allforthegirl & @MamaBear93 Let us know how those appointments go! I'm so excited for you! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 4:
Rhi_Rhi1 :bfp:
Hopingmomma
omgbaby
 



Attached Files:







5.gif
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## omgbaby

Not testing today seeing as I'm only 7dpo & I don't think it'd work. I'm gonna TRY to wait until Friday so I'll be 10dpo. Lol I have one Walmart cheapie & one frer at home. So maybe if I test Friday & see 2 lines at least I get paid that day so I can go buy a bunch more!! Lol

Anywho, OH woke me at 6:20 today. How many times do I have to tell him if its atleast 3 hours before 7 am LEAVE ME ALONE!! LOL he's messing up all my temps. But I really feel like shit today. Just blah


----------



## lesh07

Hi hopefull. - The only thing i think i do differently around that time of year is being more active as soon as christmas is over and of course all 4 kids birthdays in jan/feb i start running around decorating and planning what to buy etc...whilst i have money before xmas starts coming around again....xx


----------



## burgbrandy

Bfn again this morning. Saving my last frer for tomorrow. Af due thursday. My temp did go back up this morning so it looks like yesterdays was cuz of the window.


----------



## KatyW

Good luck, ladies in the TWW! I know lots of BFPs are coming soon. 

As for me, waiting to O. I'm hoping my cycles are going to be similar to the last one this time, and I O before the husband leaves for a work trip soon. https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Mrs A

EAandBA_TTC said:


> lesh07 said:
> 
> 
> Family even joke about it saying we should stop dtd april/may time coz the babies are alway due jan/feb time.
> 
> It might sound silly i know but it's in the math really. I will keep ttc though just in case. Lol.
> 
> Good luck everyone else getting there bfp. xxxx
> 
> Haha... I have a friend in the same situation!
> 
> 4 babies between June 23rd and July 5 - unintentionally...
> 1st one was 1m TTC, 2nd was 5 months, 3rd was 2 months, 4th was a surprise when #3 was 3 months old & bf'ing!
> Funny how our bodies work...
> 
> AFM- pretty sure I'm actually 2DPO finally, after a little delay this month - stalkers welcome to confirm or repute :) I'm still test on the 11th since it's my birthday- but I won't get to anxious as it'll still be early...
> 
> Have a good day ladiesClick to expand...

100% 2dpo fx for you x


----------



## Mrs A

burgbrandy said:


> Bfn again this morning. Saving my last frer for tomorrow. Af due thursday. My temp did go back up this morning so it looks like yesterdays was cuz of the window.

Or it could have been implantation?


----------



## Kwaggy

Hey ladies! I havent been on for a while. Congrats to all the new BFPs and good luck to those still waiting to test! 

I have my first ultrasound on Friday, if all goes well I will graduate from my RE to an OB :)


----------



## chulie

Ya Burgbrandy.......I'll just keep my fingers crossed it was implantation even thought I have no idea how that works! hahahahaha...but that sounds much better!!!

AFM....tested this morning at 11DPO...BFN.....I tweaked the hell out of that thing there isn't even a line I can "pretend" see.....so....not even sure I'm in the mood to test again.....might wait until AF is actually late???


----------



## burgbrandy

Cant wait to see ultrasound pics from all the bfps soon!

I Hope it was implantation, but 12 dpo seems late. I guess its possible, but it was 10 degrees colder in our room that morning. I have a frer for tomorrow morning.


----------



## want2bemommy

@kwaggy- congrats! 
Ladies- good luck to all you trying to get your eggo preggo- I personally know how hard TTC can be and my heart is with each and every one of you!


----------



## melann13

Kwaggy good luck! Sounds good!
Burgbrandy- your wish is my command!:thumbup:

So much relief!!! Baby measured exactly as my LMP dates me, 8wks 2 days. Doc didn't do an exact HB count but estimated it to be around 180. Picture's not great because he said he would try an abdominal ultrasound and if he wasn't able to get good info he would do transvag (which I've had before and is not bad as some people say). But this was the abdominal one so the pic's not a close up, but he found all the info he needed. So baby is about 16mm and all looks good! Thanks for the prayers and good vibes! He said that my MC risk is down to about 5%. I saw the HB last time, but the baby was dating 9 days behind and the heart rate was only 125. So this is good news!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby!!!.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## burgbrandy

So amazing! Glad everything is going well! Great pic of baby gummy bear! :)


----------



## omgbaby

Melann that's great news!! So happy for you! Such a cute little bear!


----------



## chulie

Awww Melann!! How adorable!!!! So glad to hear everything is PERFECT!!!!


----------



## kiki13

melann13 said:


> Kwaggy good luck! Sounds good!
> Burgbrandy- your wish is my command!:thumbup:
> 
> So much relief!!! Baby measured exactly as my LMP dates me, 8wks 2 days. Doc didn't do an exact HB count but estimated it to be around 180. Picture's not great because he said he would try an abdominal ultrasound and if he wasn't able to get good info he would do transvag (which I've had before and is not bad as some people say). But this was the abdominal one so the pic's not a close up, but he found all the info he needed. So baby is about 16mm and all looks good! Thanks for the prayers and good vibes! He said that my MC risk is down to about 5%. I saw the HB last time, but the baby was dating 9 days behind and the heart rate was only 125. So this is good news!:cloud9:

Yay that's great! And baby looks perfect :)


----------



## deemarie1223

Hopeful, I'm SO in this ! Love the intro! I'm testing June 14th:)

Thanks!

Dee


----------



## mummy2o

Thats great news melann. 

AFM AF decided to go full flow this afternoon, which is good as it means a 29 day cycle so somewhat normal. Hopefully this will be the first of many.


----------



## Mme2kdee

Af showed her ugly face today. I will probably start testing June 30th. Fingers crossed for a normal cycle.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie, I did the same thing this morning (12 DPO for me) and still 100%, stark white BFN. Hopefully, better luck tomorrow!


----------



## pennymarie

I am so frustrated with my body right now. After going years with irregular cycles, and now everything being regular, it randomly wants to do this. My temp is back down. I don't think I've ovulated because literally everytime I have peed, I have taken a opk...all negative. Not even a hint of getting darker. My temperatures are way down too, after working hard to get it to a reasonable temperature. The only sign of life down there is for 4-5 days I have been mildly crampy and bloated. :nope:

Also, my coverline for the past year has been 97.1-97.3 F...no matter how low my pre-o temps are; has anyone's coverline shifted so much? Is that a lack of some hormone?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I'll move you to Friday. I hate those days when I get woke up before I am supposed to. Yesterday was that day for me. I hope you feel better soon! :flower:

@lesh07 Perhaps keeping busy, active and having fun things to do help influence you. It might have to do with the weather and how nature can influence us as well. I always start to feel better once the winter starts breaking. The fresh air helps me feel better in general after winter. I am so excited about the holidays and winter until Christmas/New Years is over and then I feel like it drags until it gets warm again. Perhaps try to plan a fun summer party/activity/trip for your family to stay active and to help ease some of the stress. I know it will happen for you! :thumbup:

@KatyW I hope it comes early for you. I imagine it is so hard not knowing if he will be there or not. Good luck! :flower:

@Kwaggy I'm so happy to hear that. I'll add your appointment to our front page. Let us know how it goes! :happydance:

@chulie It's still early! Remember you can implant until 12 dpo. If it's 9 dpo it will still take days for you to have enough hCG to show up. Good luck! :thumbup:

@burgbrandy I know it sucks when our temperatures seem crazy especially when it's because of an outside influence. I hope you get your BFP. Good luck. :flower:

@melann13 I am soooo happy for you! I love seeing the ultrasound-that picture _is_ great! Do you know when you will be going back? Congratulations. I hope it helped settle your husband a little as well after hearing it and seeing that all is right with baby! :happydance:

@deemarie1223 Date updated! I'm so glad you are with us. Good luck! :flower:

@mummy2o I'll move you to TBA for now and change it once you have a new testing date. :hugs: I'm sorry hon. It is good that your cycle was normal. I hope next month you get a BFP! :flower:

@Mme2kdee :hugs: I'm sorry. I'll add you to June 30th. Fingers crossed for a normal cycle and a beautiful BFP at the end of it. :flower:

@ClandestineTX It's still early. Fingers crossed that you get two lines tomorrow! :thumbup:

@pennymarie I'm so sorry hon. :hugs: Our bodies are so frustrating sometimes. I'm not sure about your opks and temps; I'd say just try to have as much bd as possible. The temp is down today, but it's not below your coverline. It could be a secondary estrogen surge, which is normal and happens in the tww. There is a shift so I think you probably did ovulate. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## pennymarie

Hopeful2014 said:


> @omgbaby I'll move you to Friday. I hate those days when I get woke up before I am supposed to. Yesterday was that day for me. I hope you feel better soon! :flower:
> 
> @lesh07 Perhaps keeping busy, active and having fun things to do help influence you. It might have to do with the weather and how nature can influence us as well. I always start to feel better once the winter starts breaking. The fresh air helps me feel better in general after winter. I am so excited about the holidays and winter until Christmas/New Years is over and then I feel like it drags until it gets warm again. Perhaps try to plan a fun summer party/activity/trip for your family to stay active and to help ease some of the stress. I know it will happen for you! :thumbup:
> 
> @KatyW I hope it comes early for you. I imagine it is so hard not knowing if he will be there or not. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @Kwaggy I'm so happy to hear that. I'll add your appointment to our front page. Let us know how it goes! :happydance:
> 
> @chulie It's still early! Remember you can implant until 12 dpo. If it's 9 dpo it will still take days for you to have enough hCG to show up. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> @burgbrandy I know it sucks when our temperatures seem crazy especially when it's because of an outside influence. I hope you get your BFP. Good luck. :flower:
> 
> @melann13 I am soooo happy for you! I love seeing the ultrasound-that picture _is_ great! Do you know when you will be going back? Congratulations. I hope it helped settle your husband a little as well after hearing it and seeing that all is right with baby! :happydance:
> 
> @deemarie1223 Date updated! I'm so glad you are with us. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @mummy2o I'll move you to TBA for now and change it once you have a new testing date. :hugs: I'm sorry hon. It is good that your cycle was normal. I hope next month you get a BFP! :flower:
> 
> @Mme2kdee :hugs: I'm sorry. I'll add you to June 30th. Fingers crossed for a normal cycle and a beautiful BFP at the end of it. :flower:
> 
> @ClandestineTX It's still early. Fingers crossed that you get two lines tomorrow! :thumbup:
> 
> @pennymarie I'm so sorry hon. :hugs: Our bodies are so frustrating sometimes. I'm not sure about your opks and temps; I'd say just try to have as much bd as possible. The temp is down today, but it's not below your coverline. It could be a secondary estrogen surge, which is normal and happens in the tww. There is a shift so I think you probably did ovulate. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :thumbup:

I just had a bunch of ewcm......:shrug: which is the only fertile CM I've had. All the "Watery" that I have marked was dry to touch, but I _felt_ wet, and I think I read somewhere that you mark that as Watery.
So now I'm going to go buy 10 more opks...from $tree, so it won't be a waste. 

I hope everyone else gets their BFPs!! 

Anyone else waiting to O?


----------



## PrettyPixie

Update: 10 days late 22dpo and still no AF. I had a blood test done at 8 days late and came back negative too. At this stage i am at a loss for words, i dont know whats going on and gynae a tad bit unhelpful. I will go to the Drs when i go back home for a holiday in July if AF still hasnt reared her ugly head! So, i am in limbo at the moment but have accepted that i am more than likely not pregnant. The gynae said i wont ovulate if i havent had a period so with no period..i cant even ttc...very down in the dumps and dont know what to think!:shrug:


----------



## pennymarie

PrettyPixie said:


> Update: 10 days late 22dpo and still no AF. I had a blood test done at 8 days late and came back negative too. At this stage i am at a loss for words, i dont know whats going on and gynae a tad bit unhelpful. I will go to the Drs when i go back home for a holiday in July if AF still hasnt reared her ugly head! So, i am in limbo at the moment but have accepted that i am more than likely not pregnant. The gynae said i wont ovulate if i havent had a period so with no period..i cant even ttc...very down in the dumps and dont know what to think!:shrug:

Two years ago I had this problem: irregular cycles. Its even more frustrating because I personally was torn between wanting my cycle to start just so I'd know, but holding out hope. I would be so sad when they put me on progesterone for 10 days to restart, because I kept thinking what if I ovulated later than I thought?? Just a little bit longer. :hugs:

I personally believe that me quitting smoking 100% restored my cycle, plus I started eating healthier and exercising a bit more. Also, I started taking a women's vitamin that had chasteberry and a couple more herbs in it. I always thought I had been drinking enough water too, but I know that January 2012 I started drinking 3L of water a day (the smartwater ones). For all I know you could be doing all this. 

Are your cycles usually like this, or is this suddenly?


----------



## mummy2o

Prettypixie was cousin was 3 months late until anything showed up on anything.

Hopefully2014 as for a new testing date, I totally forgot and kinda crashed after I posted. Lets go for the 5th July. I hold out some hope. All my pregnancies I got pregnant in June. Son was born on April 11th after being really late (16 days past due date!) and the m/c last year. So lets see if its just June.


----------



## KatyW

melann13 said:


> Kwaggy good luck! Sounds good!
> Burgbrandy- your wish is my command!:thumbup:
> 
> So much relief!!! Baby measured exactly as my LMP dates me, 8wks 2 days. Doc didn't do an exact HB count but estimated it to be around 180. Picture's not great because he said he would try an abdominal ultrasound and if he wasn't able to get good info he would do transvag (which I've had before and is not bad as some people say). But this was the abdominal one so the pic's not a close up, but he found all the info he needed. So baby is about 16mm and all looks good! Thanks for the prayers and good vibes! He said that my MC risk is down to about 5%. I saw the HB last time, but the baby was dating 9 days behind and the heart rate was only 125. So this is good news!:cloud9:

Yay!! A cutie already :). So happy the appointment went so well.


----------



## KatyW

burgbrandy said:


> Cant wait to see ultrasound pics from all the bfps soon!
> 
> I Hope it was implantation, but 12 dpo seems late. I guess its possible, but it was 10 degrees colder in our room that morning. I have a frer for tomorrow morning.

FX for you :)


----------



## mummyto4boys

well.......I have just had a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki13

mummyto4boys said:


> well.......I have just had a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woohooo! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

congrats


----------



## mummy2o

congrats :hugs:


----------



## chulie

mummyto4boys said:


> well.......I have just had a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pennymarie FF gave me early crosshairs, but it updated the line once my temps went even higher later. Perhaps it's about to happen with the ewcm. I hate when it's confusing! Good luck! :thumbup:

@PrettyPixie I'm so sorry. It sucks when our bodies act strangely and when doctors can't seem to help. I hope that it's a BFP that will show soon. :hugs:

@mummy2o Date updated. Extra special baby dust for this month! Good luck! :flower:

@mummyto4boys I'm so excited to add another BFP that when I read this I clapped my hands together! Congratulations! Can you share a picture? Let me know when you want to make it official. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm not testing in June, as cant try due to tube test straight after ovulation next week :-( I will be keep lurking on the thread and will joining or following you guys that don't get your bfps on the july thread 

Congrats to bfps x


----------



## Hopeful2014

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm not testing in June, as cant try due to tube test straight after ovulation next week :-( I will be keep lurking on the thread and will joining or following you guys that don't get your bfps on the july thread
> 
> Congrats to bfps x

I'll keep you in TBA for now. Stick around and test with us in July. I plan to keep this thread going until we can all have BFPs! I'll be thinking about you. Let us know how your test goes. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thank you.I hope to test July 27th if all goes to plan! Talk about forward panning! Lol
This has been a great thread and I've found it really supportive and also quite lucky for some too!  x


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 5: NadiaSweety
 



Attached Files:







10.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 0









Think-Positive-Rainbow-Animated.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kirstyjane13

How is everyone? I'm feeling rather hopeful for this month. Fxd for everyone xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

congrats on the new BFP mummy! Lets keep them coming for June!


----------



## kiki13

Good luck and baby dust to everyone for June!


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats to the new bfp! I love this thread!

AFM, randomly woke up at 5:40 this morning temp was 96.28 then went right back to sleep, woke up at 7 & temp was 97.35. Should I use the 5 am temp?


----------



## omgbaby

Holy shit! Major temp dip with 5 am temp!! Ughhh I wish I would've stayed asleep til 7. I now feel like that temp is wrong because it wasn't at normal time. 
Opinions?


----------



## burgbrandy

My temp went up a little more today and af is due tomorrow. Seems like a good sign, but ive had af show with high temps before. Tomorrows temp should give me an answer. I took a frer the morning. If i tilt my head, squint, stand on one foot, and hold my breath, i do see a line. Lol! I think its just wishful thinking. Lol!


----------



## chulie

Morning ladies....lovin' the BFP!! Keep us upsted on how things are going!?!?

Burgbrandy....I did the same...tested this morning and even posted my pics in the pregnancy gallery(well..someone did it for me because I'm apparently an idiot haha) as soon as I saw it up there I'm like ya...there's NO line there! hahahahhaa.....

Ahhhh well.......I know 12 DPO still leaves me with a glimmer of hope....but I'm gonna say that glimmer is about as bright as that second imaginary line on my pregnancy test! LMAO........

Keep the hope alive Kirstyjane!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, Hopeful2014, but still BFN here. And 13 DPO. Temp down, but not sure if I should give any weight to it - up half the night with a sick pup and temped early when we decided to just take him to the ER vet. At least pup is home and fully-medicated for minor infection. Just not excited for the possibility of a BFP anymore.


----------



## chulie

Glad to hear your puppy is on the mend Clandestine..... :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Mummyto4boys: Congrats!! I wish a healthy 9 months to you :)

Melann13: Thank you so much for sharing a picture! They are a cutie already :)

I had my temp rise this morning! YAY...now on to the waiting game and trying to curb my POAS addiction :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

ClandestineTX said:


> Thanks, Hopeful2014, but still BFN here. And 13 DPO. Temp down, but not sure if I should give any weight to it - up half the night with a sick pup and temped early when we decided to just take him to the ER vet. At least pup is home and fully-medicated for minor infection. Just not excited for the possibility of a BFP anymore.

I am glad to hear your puppy is ok! I think your temp could be messed up since you temped early and probably didn't sleep well. You aren't out yet!


----------



## hariansh

hi all..............this will be my third cycle of ttc................AF is expected 8-9 june... .....feeling so stressed


----------



## hariansh

i am 33 and waiting and ttc for #1,


----------



## nikkilucky77

I clean a lot when I am stressed...do you have something you can do to try to keep your mind off it? Stress isn't good your body is trying to have a sticky egg :)

Good luck!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

It's my first too!! It isn't as easy as high school health class implied ;).


----------



## kiki13

ClandestineTX said:


> Thanks, Hopeful2014, but still BFN here. And 13 DPO. Temp down, but not sure if I should give any weight to it - up half the night with a sick pup and temped early when we decided to just take him to the ER vet. At least pup is home and fully-medicated for minor infection. Just not excited for the possibility of a BFP anymore.

I got my BFP only at 16/17dpo, so I would wait for AF to be late and then test! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, all! I just don't feel it at all. My temp (taken after being awake and moving around for 4 hours/ mostly at the vet) was 98.86 which is HIGH for me. But I know better than to get too hopeful at this point. I'm trying to prepare myself to not be disappointed, it's just easier for me to disassociate from it. Still no sign of she-who-should-not-be-named, not even signs that she's in the neighborhood - so definitely not over, just not getting my hopes too high (because I just can't deal with dashed hopes today).


----------



## Lazydaisys

nikkilucky77 said:


> It's my first too!! It isn't as easy as high school health class implied ;).

Ha ha ha. My mum told me it happens straight away so be super careful! Lol x


----------



## chulie

nikkilucky77 said:


> It's my first too!! It isn't as easy as high school health class implied ;).

Oh man this made me laugh!!! haaahahaha....

My best friend had her first when she was 18....her second when she 34..when she was trying for #2 she had NO clue about ovulation and whatnot...she's like "you mean I can't just get pregnant any time in the month???" hahahahahahaha.........

It's nice to hear stories of getting BFP at's 16/17dpo.....I just have a feeling it isn't my month....I went to get myself a cupcake to cheer to me! :)


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats mummyto4boys!!!


----------



## pennymarie

omgbaby said:


> Congrats to the new bfp! I love this thread!
> 
> AFM, randomly woke up at 5:40 this morning temp was 96.28 then went right back to sleep, woke up at 7 & temp was 97.35. Should I use the 5 am temp?

Personally I would use the lower temperature because bbt means the lowest temperature your body got during the night, not temperature upon waking. But that's my opinion and makes your chart all funky. Hopefully it will go back to basic pattern tomorrow?



hariansh said:


> hi all..............this will be my third cycle of ttc................AF is expected 8-9 june... .....feeling so stressed

Hi! I can promise you that you are not alone with the stressing! :flower:
Are you charting temperatures or using any ovulation prediction methods?


----------



## melann13

Mummyto4 boys, Congratulations!!
I went to HS at a private Lutheran HS (which I loved, don't get me wrong) but we never got ANY details on getting pregnant because the assumption was that if they told us about sex, we would have it! Now I'm working on a PhD in Neuroendocrinology, and probably know too much! :haha:
Also "she-who-should-not-be-named" Love it!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

a huge congrats mummyto4boys!!!!!!


----------



## omgbaby

Ughh. This sucks. I've been feeling like AF is coming but I'm not having cramping so I really don't know how to classify it on my chart. 

If my temp dip this morning was an implantation dip would I necessarily have to have the cramping today? I honestly just feel heavy down around my uterus.


----------



## littlesteph

I finally got my positive opk today 4 days later then usual :D :happydance: now time to get some :sex: going :haha:


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Another BFP! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats Mummyto4 boys !



omgbaby said:


> Ughh. This sucks. I've been feeling like AF is coming but I'm not having cramping so I really don't know how to classify it on my chart.
> 
> If my temp dip this morning was an implantation dip would I necessarily have to have the cramping today? I honestly just feel heavy down around my uterus.

You won't always feel implantation cramping or always spotting from it . It looks promising to me hun :thumbup:

Got my confirmation this morning with my nice huge rise that I did in fact ovulate 2 days ago 2 dpo today feeling tired and crampy with a backache . I think this is from my ovaries working overtime this month tho :thumbup:


----------



## chulie

Ruskiegirl said:


> Congrats Mummyto4 boys !
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Ughh. This sucks. I've been feeling like AF is coming but I'm not having cramping so I really don't know how to classify it on my chart.
> 
> If my temp dip this morning was an implantation dip would I necessarily have to have the cramping today? I honestly just feel heavy down around my uterus.
> 
> You won't always feel implantation cramping or always spotting from it . It looks promising to me hun :thumbup:
> 
> Got my confirmation this morning with my nice huge rise that I did in fact ovulate 2 days ago 2 dpo today feeling tired and crampy with a backache . I think this is from my ovaries working overtime this month tho :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ruskie that's awesome that your ovaries are putting in overtime!!! Come on eggies!


----------



## omgbaby

chulie said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Mummyto4 boys !
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Ughh. This sucks. I've been feeling like AF is coming but I'm not having cramping so I really don't know how to classify it on my chart.
> 
> If my temp dip this morning was an implantation dip would I necessarily have to have the cramping today? I honestly just feel heavy down around my uterus.
> 
> You won't always feel implantation cramping or always spotting from it . It looks promising to me hun :thumbup:
> 
> Got my confirmation this morning with my nice huge rise that I did in fact ovulate 2 days ago 2 dpo today feeling tired and crampy with a backache . I think this is from my ovaries working overtime this month tho :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ruskie that's awesome that your ovaries are putting in overtime!!! Come on eggies!Click to expand...

YAY FOR O RUSKIE!!! FX FOR YOU!! :flower:


Ladies can stress affect implantation? I've had 2 idiots emailing me all day arguing with me & at first I was getting really mad but now I've calmed down for the most part. Trying not to let them affect me. But if this stress has affect implantation I 'll be so upset!! :cry:


----------



## chulie

omgbaby said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Mummyto4 boys !
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Ughh. This sucks. I've been feeling like AF is coming but I'm not having cramping so I really don't know how to classify it on my chart.
> 
> If my temp dip this morning was an implantation dip would I necessarily have to have the cramping today? I honestly just feel heavy down around my uterus.
> 
> You won't always feel implantation cramping or always spotting from it . It looks promising to me hun :thumbup:
> 
> Got my confirmation this morning with my nice huge rise that I did in fact ovulate 2 days ago 2 dpo today feeling tired and crampy with a backache . I think this is from my ovaries working overtime this month tho :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ruskie that's awesome that your ovaries are putting in overtime!!! Come on eggies!Click to expand...
> 
> YAY FOR O RUSKIE!!! FX FOR YOU!! :flower:
> 
> 
> Ladies can stress affect implantation? I've had 2 idiots emailing me all day arguing with me & at first I was getting really mad but now I've calmed down for the most part. Trying not to let them affect me. But if this stress has affect implantation I 'll be so upset!! :cry:Click to expand...

Hey girl...I wouldn't let it get to you. We have so many stresses up and down throughout the day...the stress about stressing about the stress is no good either!!! Hahahaa (did you follow that?!?).


----------



## omgbaby

Hahahahahaha yes & its so true! Lmao


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:happydance::happydance: I am so excited , I found pre-seed at my local walmart !! We got hubby's sa results today everything looks good but Doc is concerned with the morphology so hubby is being referred to a urologist. They are sending me a copy of the results so I will know more when it shows up :thumbup:


----------



## Jean40

:witch: showed her ugly face yesterday afternoon. So much for a Valentine's Day baby.


----------



## momwithbabies

Jean40 said:


> :witch: showed her ugly face yesterday afternoon. So much for a Valentine's Day baby.

That sucks!!! I'm sorry. I'm sitting here just waiting for mine to show her hideous self!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

FF confirmed, 3DPO today... 6 days until I start POAS :)


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

https://m.voices.yahoo.com/ways-two-week-wait-go-faster-6891356.html?cat=43
Found this, it's pretty freakin funny- brings a smile to the tww


----------



## Ruskiegirl

EAandBA_TTC said:


> https://m.voices.yahoo.com/ways-two-week-wait-go-faster-6891356.html?cat=43
> Found this, it's pretty freakin funny- brings a smile to the tww

Hehe all of that is so true too , Thanks for cheering me up :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations to all of the new BFP's!! I've been away on vacation and came back to so many new announcements... wishing everyone a H&H 9 months!

AFM, just under a week to go to OV... so just waiting :) Got back today from a nice and relaxing vacation and my DH and I are gearing up to start BD'ing in a couple days!


----------



## kirstyjane13

Can you update my testing day to June 15th, didn't have any other positives opks, so I must have o'd early on June 30th! Thank you xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@hariansh Welcome to the group! You're our #100!! We definitely understand the stress around here. :hugs: I hope you get your BFP! Good luck! :flower:


@kirstyjane13 Date updated. I'm so glad you feel hopeful this month! I hope those positive vibes turn into positive lines! Good luck! :winkwink:

@omgbaby I wouldn't assume it was very accurate since it wasn't at normal time. I hate, absolutely hate when my temp is thrown off by something and it makes me worry. I'd say it's an early dip and may not mean anything. Or maybe it could mean implantation, that would be so nice! Good luck! :flower:

@burgbrandy I hope the temp rise and the squinty line is a good sign. Good luck! :thumbup:

@ClandestineTX :hugs: I hope your puppy is better soon and that you get a BFP soon as well. I really want to see the BFP flashing by your name. :flower:

@chulie You're so funny. I'm so glad you are in the group! I was totally naive to ttc when I first started! When I think about how I used to worry. HA! :haha:

@nikkilucky77 Yay! I'm sending baby dust and good luck into your tww! I totally agree about the health class explanation not being so accurate. :haha:

@littlesteph Good luck! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl Yay for the temp rise! I haven't seen pre-seed anywhere. I definitely think it's worth a shot. Good luck! :flower:

@jean40 I'm so sorry. :hugs: March is a wonderful month as well. It's the beginning of spring, baby will be able to go out in spring and summer to see its new world, and it's right in the middle of Valentine's day and Easter! Just think if you have a March baby it will be old enough to go see family at Easter! I was born in March, my niece and husband were born in March (as well as 3 other family members), and our anniversary of when we started dating is in March, so I could be a little biased. :winkwink: I really hope you stick around to test with us again and that you get your BFP next month. I'll move you to TBA for now. 

@EAandBA_TTC That is a good article. Baby dust and good luck in the tww! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@kksy9b I hope that relaxation helps lead you into a BFP! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## lesh07

mummyto4boys said:


> well.......I have just had a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats hunni. H&H 9 months to you. xxxx :baby::baby:


----------



## lesh07

Well day 3 for me. Another 3 days and af should be gone then back to dtd.....Come on new baby I am waiting to see a bfp. xx


----------



## mummyto4boys

lesh07 said:


> mummyto4boys said:
> 
> 
> well.......I have just had a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats hunni. H&H 9 months to you. xxxx :baby::baby:Click to expand...

Thank you. Did not think it would ever happen! Do not give up hope x


----------



## Hopeful2014

mummyto4boys said:


> lesh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyto4boys said:
> 
> 
> well.......I have just had a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats hunni. H&H 9 months to you. xxxx :baby::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Did not think it would ever happen! Do not give up hope xClick to expand...

Let me know when you want to make it official on here! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 6: momwithbabies
 



Attached Files:







believe.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kirstyjane13

mummyto4boys said:


> lesh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyto4boys said:
> 
> 
> well.......I have just had a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats hunni. H&H 9 months to you. xxxx :baby::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Did not think it would ever happen! Do not give up hope xClick to expand...

Congratulations xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

lesh07 said:


> Well day 3 for me. Another 3 days and af should be gone then back to dtd.....Come on new baby I am waiting to see a bfp. xx

Fxd for you. Lets hope we all het our bfps soon!! Xx


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful2014 said:


> @omgbaby I wouldn't assume it was very accurate since it wasn't at normal time. I hate, absolutely hate when my temp is thrown off by something and it makes me worry. I'd say it's an early dip and may not mean anything. Or maybe it could mean implantation, that would be so nice! Good luck! :flower:

I adjusted it that morning & my adjusted temp was 96.55 compared to 96.23. When I put it in my chart to see the difference, it was still a dip just not as big of a dip! Lol hopefully something good comes out of it! Temp when back up to 97.55 today.


----------



## pennymarie

So does that mean we are officially at a rate of 18% for positive tests? Neat! :thumbup:


----------



## burgbrandy

Ugh! Temp dropped this morning. :( looks like af is on her way today. U can change my testing date to june 29.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi! I meant to update yesterday, I got a confirmed digital yesterday! Due on Valentines day! Can't wait to see y'all over on the 1st trimester!


----------



## ProfWife

What a little love blessing, Mama. Congratulations!


----------



## chulie

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi! I meant to update yesterday, I got a confirmed digital yesterday! Due on Valentines day! Can't wait to see y'all over on the 1st trimester!

Congrats MamaPeaches!!! 

Ugghhhh......I am super sure AF is on her way...I can feel her knocking on the door any second.....hahaha....I guess it's the one downside to being so "predictable" hahahaha.......I know symptoms the second they arrive!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats MamaPeaches!!! 

My temp plummeted this morning a la she-who-should-not-be-named, so I'm 99% sure I'll be officially out by the end of the day... maybe I'll get my big BFP next to my name next time around?


----------



## nikkilucky77

burgbrandy said:


> Ugh! Temp dropped this morning. :( looks like af is on her way today. U can change my testing date to june 29.

Sorry to hear that. On to next month...March is a good month!


----------



## nikkilucky77

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi! I meant to update yesterday, I got a confirmed digital yesterday! Due on Valentines day! Can't wait to see y'all over on the 1st trimester!

YAY! Congrats!! :)


----------



## chulie

Ya isn't March St.Pattie's day????? we'll have the luck of the irish on our side to bring in some St. Pattie's day babies!!!! Won't our kids love us when they're older!!!! Always a party around their birthday! hahahaha...


----------



## MzImpatient

I o'd early this month. Today or yesterday actually. I had 2 nice smiley faces yesterday morning (130am) and yesterday night (930pm). Got bd in, so I covered everything!! I'm pretty happy, I have confidence this is my month for a sticky! I had HORRIBLE ovulation pains this cycle, and I'm wondering if it's because of the chem I had last month.

CONGRATS on the new :bfp:!


----------



## MzImpatient

mamapeaches said:


> hi! I meant to update yesterday, i got a confirmed digital yesterday! Due on valentines day! Can't wait to see y'all over on the 1st trimester!

congrats!!


----------



## littlesteph

my opk was late this cycle, got my first one yesterday and another one today, did :sex: the day before the first positive opk and last night, hoping that will give me a good chance.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie - we actually do up St. Pat's around here like a real family holiday. We're part of those Americans that are way too invested in their cultural heritage and my husband's family is mostly Irish, while my mom's was half Irish... 

I really wanted a 2013 baby - since that boat has long-since sailed - I'm no longer preferable to when it happens, so long as it does actually happen someday. I've really never had anything that remotely looks like a BFP, would love to see one before I die!


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats mama peaches!!


----------



## Hopeful14

Can I join your group also? I just did my first Gonal F injection last night at 75. I have PCOS and never have a pregnancy in the 11years I have been with my SO. We just started trying seriously in February with clomid. No success there but hoping with Gonal F there is success. I go 6/8 for my first blood work. 

This can be very stressing but i promised myself this time around just stick and go. dont think about it until you get the follies


----------



## Tangerine

May I join too? I am just waiting to O, this is our first real cycle TTC. I am really feeling the positive attitude here, love it. <3


----------



## kirstyjane13

Im getting alot of cramps tonight. ..hoping its implantation. Never get any cramps apart from during af xx


----------



## chulie

Welcome Hopeful and Tangerine....this really is a SUPER supportive group!!!!


----------



## Hopeful14

I just have a question. I started Gonal F last night on 75ml. I have one working tube on the right side. Will this be a problem? I have constant cramping on my left side right now for about 4 days. AF was supposed to come but I never O'd its like I am having phantom AF cramps. Its so weird.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yay got my crosshairs today :happydance: I am feeling so odd tho on the other hand I almost feel like ovulation pain is starting again not sure whats up :shrug:


----------



## burgbrandy

Hey ruskie! Is there a chance that the severe o pain the other day and more ovary pain now could be caused by a cyst? It might be worth checking with ur doctor...


----------



## nikkilucky77

Welcome new members :)...this is a nice group!

Ruskiegirl: Maybe it is your body getting ready for implantation? Good luck!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

burgbrandy said:


> Hey ruskie! Is there a chance that the severe o pain the other day and more ovary pain now could be caused by a cyst? It might be worth checking with ur doctor...

Yeah I thought that is what it was too but after O happened it all went away , They did not do an US tho at the er which I was really surprised about


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Pineapple core? Started today, may be a little late, but giving it a try...
I peeled it & cut into 5 slices


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well here is my report what do you ladies think ?
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0494_zps31702b77.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0496_zpsf5d7e5af.jpg


----------



## melann13

I did the pineapple core one month. I think I did it from 1-5dpo, does that sound right? I could go back through my charts and look, not sure what month I did it. I tried baby aspirin after O one month as well (not the same month- that'd probably be a bad idea) the baby aspirin gave me nose bleeds every morning (I'm very prone to them anyway) so I went to EOD, and it still happened, so I quit that too. BFP month I didn't do anything after O except bike quite a bit and run a 5K (which I was out of shape for). :haha:


----------



## melann13

I did find it EAandBA, I cut my core in thirds and did it 1-3dpo (or so I thought) that was the same month I tried soy iso, and it pushed my O back a week, so it turned out that I totally missed O with the pineapple core. I wasn't using OPKs that month, only temps and I kept thinking it would go up... :dohh: it's all the past now!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Hopeful14 Absolutely! Welcome to the group! I'm sorry you have had such a difficult time. I hope we can offer you encouragement and help you through this process. I'll add you to TBA for now until you know a date. I'm not sure about the cramps. I hope you get some answers on 6/8. Let us know how it goes. Good luck! :flower:

@Tangerine Welcome to our group! Thanks for joining us. We have definitely had a lot of successes and we are good at comforting each other during difficult times as well. I'll add you to TBA for now and update with a date when you're ready. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


@omgbaby Good for the rise today. I hope it continues to climb! Good luck! :flower:

@burgbrandy I'm sorry. I'll update your date, but I still hope af doesn't show. :hugs:

@MamaPeaches Amazing news! Congratulations! You can see the BFP blinking by your name. Please stick around and update us on your pregnancy. I'll add any information to the front. :happydance::happydance:

@chulie I hope it's not af. :hugs: Good point about having luck and St. Patricks day. :flower:

@ClandestineTX I really hope it's not af. But I _really_, _really_ hope that if it is that you get the big BFP next to your name next month. :hugs: I agree about 2013. It hurt so much not to be able to have a baby before the year ends. I think that added extra pressure. It felt not as bad when I knew it wouldn't be 2013 and I might have relaxed some. 

@MzImpatient I'm glad o came early. I am so hopeful that you get your BFP this cycle. Fingers crossed! :flower:

@littlesteph It sounds like you should be covered. Good luck!! :flower:

@kirstyjane13 Good luck! I hope it's implantation as well! :flower:

@EAandBA_TTC Let us know what you think about the pineapple core. I have heard a lot of people try it, but I don't know much about it. Good luck! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl I wish I knew more about reading the report. I don't really know how to interpret it. :thumbup:


----------



## burgbrandy

Ruskie: the guidelines are over 20 million sperm is good...they want to see over 50% motility and under 10% morphology. Even though it says normal next to that 15%, they like to see under 10. Basically, the morphology is the bad number...so ur hubby has 85% good sperm, if that makes sense.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

burgbrandy said:


> Ruskie: the guidelines are over 20 million sperm is good...they want to see over 50% motility and under 10% morphology. Even though it says normal next to that 15%, they like to see under 10. Basically, the morphology is the bad number...so ur hubby has 85% good sperm, if that makes sense.

That makes sense , Do you think my doc is right to suggest seeing a urologist ?


----------



## ProfWife

I think the 15% normal is indicating that only 15% of the sperm are of normal morphology (this is basing it off of the lab cut off which is 29% on her lab slip). 

Our lab did it the same way where it told us the percentage that was normal rather than the percentage that was abnormal. 

Our doc said it needed to be 30% or above for "normal" through our lab.


----------



## burgbrandy

After more research, profwife is correct...they want above 30% in ur case. (my original info was from a friend whos hubbys SA used a different standard. Urs went by WHO which gives the number of good sperm.) However i have seen studies that say that the 30% is based off research done like 20 years ago, so over 14% is normal in todays society and more like 4% is more common. So even though ur hubbys 15% is low by their standard, it isnt horrible and u can still conceive with that amount. Of course if he has been refered to a urologist, id see what the doc has to say cuz the higher number of good sperm means better chances. :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Oh, and af is still a no show for me...just checked cervix. Still creamy and no spotting and cervix is high, firm, and closed. Guess ill see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## momwithbabies

Today is my testing day. I'm 12 DPO and just had light spotting. Don't feel too crampy at the moment, but I bet AF is on her way. I feel like this month has been wasted. I hate that feeling, and what makes it worse is that this cycle was a 40 DAY CYCLE!!! Pretty down right now, but I hope the rest of you waiting get a positive soon. Lets move my testing date to July 12th. Sigh:(


----------



## omgbaby

Good luck BurgBrandy!! Hopefully its a late implantation dip! I guess we'll see if your temp goes up tomorrow!!

gonna test in am kinda scared as I think its too early maybe, I'll be 10dpo.
But my boobs are killing me, like seriously!! Even my nipples hurt like hell which usually they don't. Fx


----------



## burgbrandy

Good luck omgbaby!


----------



## ALiKO

Wow last time I was here it was like 17 or 18 BFP's, now it's a whopping 21! Wow Congrats new BFP!!! You guys are definitely keeping my hope alive! :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

burgbrandy said:


> After more research, profwife is correct...they want above 30% in ur case. (my original info was from a friend whos hubbys SA used a different standard. Urs went by WHO which gives the number of good sperm.) However i have seen studies that say that the 30% is based off research done like 20 years ago, so over 14% is normal in todays society and more like 4% is more common. So even though ur hubbys 15% is low by their standard, it isnt horrible and u can still conceive with that amount. Of course if he has been refered to a urologist, id see what the doc has to say cuz the higher number of good sperm means better chances. :)

Lets hope I can get my DH to go in he hates doctors hehe . If I can't get him to go in guess I will have to let my doc know


----------



## Hopeful2014

momwithbabies said:


> Today is my testing day. I'm 12 DPO and just had light spotting. Don't feel too crampy at the moment, but I bet AF is on her way. I feel like this month has been wasted. I hate that feeling, and what makes it worse is that this cycle was a 40 DAY CYCLE!!! Pretty down right now, but I hope the rest of you waiting get a positive soon. Lets move my testing date to July 12th. Sigh:(

I'm sorry. I'll update your date, but I hope it's not af. I know it's so frustrating having to wait to ovulate, wait to test, and it sucks more when the wait is longer than usual. :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi! I meant to update yesterday, I got a confirmed digital yesterday! Due on Valentines day! Can't wait to see y'all over on the 1st trimester!

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## KatyW

momwithbabies said:


> Today is my testing day. I'm 12 DPO and just had light spotting. Don't feel too crampy at the moment, but I bet AF is on her way. I feel like this month has been wasted. I hate that feeling, and what makes it worse is that this cycle was a 40 DAY CYCLE!!! Pretty down right now, but I hope the rest of you waiting get a positive soon. Lets move my testing date to July 12th. Sigh:(

I am sorry you are feeling down, hugs.


----------



## Mrs A

My next af is due 24th July, this will be my testing date


----------



## Hopeful2014

I found something interesting while doing some research on hCG levels. Let me know what you think about this or if it seems to be accurate based on past pregnancies or other knowledge you have. :shrug: Seems interesting.

"hCG levels and gender of the fetus

Women who had a female fetus had hCG levels significantly higher than women who carried a male fetus.

This finding is consistent with that found by several other researchers. In a study published by Yaron Y et al in Human Reproduction the authors studied 1,325 pregnant women with singleton pregnancies at 10-13 weeks.and compared different hormone levels including the pregnancy hormone hCG human chorionic gonadotropin between women carrying a male and a female fetus.

These findings may have implications...also on timing of a pregnancy test. If women carrying a male fetus have lower hCG levels then it may be possible that their first positive urine pregnancy test could be delayed because of the male gender."


----------



## Hopeful2014

Mrs A said:


> My next af is due 24th July, this will be my testing date

Date updated. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## Mrs A

Sorry I meant June :flower:


----------



## kirstyjane13

Hopeful2014 said:



> I found something interesting while doing some research on hCG levels. Let me know what you think about this or if it seems to be accurate based on past pregnancies or other knowledge you have. :shrug: Seems interesting.
> 
> "hCG levels and gender of the fetus
> 
> Women who had a female fetus had hCG levels significantly higher than women who carried a male fetus.
> 
> This finding is consistent with that found by several other researchers. In a study published by Yaron Y et al in Human Reproduction the authors studied 1,325 pregnant women with singleton pregnancies at 10-13 weeks.and compared different hormone levels including the pregnancy hormone hCG human chorionic gonadotropin between women carrying a male and a female fetus.
> 
> These findings may have implications...also on timing of a pregnancy test. If women carrying a male fetus have lower hCG levels then it may be possible that their first positive urine pregnancy test could be delayed because of the male gender."

How interesting... I am ttc my 1st so cant comment from experience. But my sister has 2 girls and 1 boy. With my nephew she got a positive test at 3weeks and 1 day but was after 4 weeks with both girls. Also my friends who is 25 weeks pregnant found out at 3weeks and 2 days and she found out a few weeks ago its a boy. However they're just 2 cases. Would be nice if we could gender predict as early as our positive test hehe xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Mrs A Date updated. :flower:

@kirstyjane13 I've heard of different ways of predicting, but I don't know if they work. I'm sure it's fun trying! :flower:


----------



## chulie

Morning ladies. I'm out. AF showed today...at least she was nice enough to come right on time and not late... :s


----------



## newbie2013

chulie said:


> Morning ladies. I'm out. AF showed today...at least she was nice enough to come right on time and not late... :s

Or early! Good luck for this cycle... Are you trying anything different this time? We're just going for lots more bding but DH has to go away on a business trip on the 17th-18th so I hope I o before then.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

chulie said:


> Morning ladies. I'm out. AF showed today...at least she was nice enough to come right on time and not late... :s

GL for this cycle hun :hugs:

Today I am down in the dumps my DH wont see a urologist so I don't think we can do anything else but keep trying naturally and hope for the best :cry:, Also some spotting today at 4 dpo not sure whats up . Progesterone never makes me spot so mabey its a good sign .


----------



## Mrs A

Ruskiegirl said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm out. AF showed today...at least she was nice enough to come right on time and not late... :s
> 
> GL for this cycle hun :hugs:
> 
> Today I am down in the dumps my DH wont see a urologist so I don't think we can do anything else but keep trying naturally and hope for the best :cry:, Also some spotting today at 4 dpo not sure whats up . Progesterone never makes me spot so mabey its a good sign .Click to expand...

Could be. Good sign, fx for you xx


----------



## chulie

newbie2013 said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm out. AF showed today...at least she was nice enough to come right on time and not late... :s
> 
> Or early! Good luck for this cycle... Are you trying anything different this time? We're just going for lots more bding but DH has to go away on a business trip on the 17th-18th so I hope I o before then.Click to expand...

Ya..I think we sorta "rested" at the wrong time. Haha. Based on gettin it today it means I o'd at some poin on the 25th or 26th. If I did on the 26th. The last time we had sex was the Friday because my sister in laws kid was here and Sunday I was so sick. So we didn't have sex again until the Tuesday. Which I think means I missed my critical window. I know they say sperm can live for 2 or 3 days but....this happened when we tried for my daughter too. So...just lots more bd. which dh is very much ok with. Hahaha.

Ruskie was anyone able to decipher your results? Have you posted them in the LTTC?? Cause I bet those ladies would have answers? But hey!! Weird spotting is always a good thing. Maybe you don't need those results ;)


----------



## burgbrandy

Well, woke up with cramps and af showed about an hour later. :( im out. I havent decided what to do this cycle...take a cycle off clomid and up the black cohosh, or take the clomid and still up the cohosh.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

chulie said:


> newbie2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm out. AF showed today...at least she was nice enough to come right on time and not late... :s
> 
> Or early! Good luck for this cycle... Are you trying anything different this time? We're just going for lots more bding but DH has to go away on a business trip on the 17th-18th so I hope I o before then.Click to expand...
> 
> Ya..I think we sorta "rested" at the wrong time. Haha. Based on gettin it today it means I o'd at some poin on the 25th or 26th. If I did on the 26th. The last time we had sex was the Friday because my sister in laws kid was here and Sunday I was so sick. So we didn't have sex again until the Tuesday. Which I think means I missed my critical window. I know they say sperm can live for 2 or 3 days but....this happened when we tried for my daughter too. So...just lots more bd. which dh is very much ok with. Hahaha.
> 
> Ruskie was anyone able to decipher your results? Have you posted them in the LTTC?? Cause I bet those ladies would have answers? But hey!! Weird spotting is always a good thing. Maybe you don't need those results ;)Click to expand...

Yeah everything is good but morphology he has 15% normal morphology and 85% abnormal


----------



## Hopeful2014

@chulie I'm sorry. :hugs: I'll add you to TBA for now and update with your new date when you're ready. Lots more bding for you = a BFP next month! 

@Ruskiegirl I'm sorry he won't go. Is there anything he can do at home instead of going in or anyway to convince him? :hugs: I hope the spotting is a good sign and you won't have to worry about it at all. 

@burgbrandy I'm sorry. :hugs: I really don't know which to suggest. I might look into black cohosh more and make a suggestion afterwards. Which do you think helps the best?

@Kwaggy Let us know how your appointment goes. I'm excited to hear! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 7:
pennymarie
RaeChay
River54
stargazer0726
omgbaby
 



Attached Files:







the minute you think of giving up, think of the reason why you held on so long.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 0









2.jpg
File size: 82.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hopeful2014 said:


> @chulie I'm sorry. :hugs: I'll add you to TBA for now and update with your new date when you're ready. Lots more bding for you = a BFP next month!
> 
> @Ruskiegirl I'm sorry he won't go. Is there anything he can do at home instead of going in or anyway to convince him? :hugs: I hope the spotting is a good sign and you won't have to worry about it at all.
> 
> @burgbrandy I'm sorry. :hugs: I really don't know which to suggest. I might look into black cohosh more and make a suggestion afterwards. Which do you think helps the best?
> 
> @Kwaggy Let us know how your appointment goes. I'm excited to hear! :flower:

I can try and get him to take vitamins , But in all honesty I think it is his job that affects his morphology cause he is healthy and eats right . He works as a press operator in a printing place and the fumes from ink and heat from the presses I think is what our problem is


----------



## burgbrandy

Hopeful2014 said:


> @chulie I'm sorry. :hugs: I'll add you to TBA for now and update with your new date when you're ready. Lots more bding for you = a BFP next month!
> 
> @Ruskiegirl I'm sorry he won't go. Is there anything he can do at home instead of going in or anyway to convince him? :hugs: I hope the spotting is a good sign and you won't have to worry about it at all.
> 
> @burgbrandy I'm sorry. :hugs: I really don't know which to suggest. I might look into black cohosh more and make a suggestion afterwards. Which do you think helps the best?

Im not sure which works better...this was my first cycle with the cohosh. I could tell it significantly increased my lh surge and it increased my estrogen which u can see by my extremely low temps right before o. I know the clomid has made my temps more steady and steady temps means steady hormones. I only have one more refill on my clomid and im currently without insurance, so im not sure what i want to do. I know they both help. I have a few more days to decide. Im taking the cohosh regardless so ive already taken my first dose this morning after af showed.

Ill be testing june 29 cuz we are going to cedar point that day. Im not sure i wanna ride the rollar coasters cuz ill only be 10ish dpo, so it might be too soon for a bfp and i dont wanna mess up implantation. Grrr. Horrible timing.


----------



## omgbaby

Well, bfn this morning I took 2 million pictures trying to find a line. Nothing :(


----------



## Tangerine

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Tangerine Welcome to our group! Thanks for joining us. We have definitely had a lot of successes and we are good at comforting each other during difficult times as well. I'll add you to TBA for now and update with a date when you're ready. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

Oh, maybe some of the baby dust will rub off! It would be very very lucky for us if I actually got a sticky BFP in our first month trying with my autoimmune disease. Stranger things have happened though, so we'll see. :thumbup:

I'm pretty sure O happened yesterday and I am in the TWW now. I had some O "pinches," temps have started rising and BBs have been ON FIRE since last night. Will continue sexing OH this weekend to be sure it's passed, since I'm still a TTC newbie. 

I would wait until around the 20th and 14 DPO to test, but I noticed that 10 DPO will fall on Father's Day. I might just have to pick up a FRER and see if I can get an early surprise for OH! That would be sooo perfect, I just worry about testing too early and being disappointed. What do you ladies think? :blush:

Good luck to today's testers!! I can't wait to see more BFP here, every one fills me with more hope. <3

Sorry to those that are having a hard time or are out this cycle xx :hugs:


----------



## chulie

omgbaby said:


> Well, bfn this morning I took 2 million pictures trying to find a line. Nothing :(

Sorry to hear girl......

I swear getting your period on top of the -ve makes it worse....it's like your bodys way of saying "Oh I'm sorry....are you feeling down because your not pregnant...here let me help by kicking you in the stomach a few thousand times" HAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA.....


----------



## omgbaby

Lmao!! Exactly!! I've come to the conclusion AF has it out for me! Thankfully shes not due til the 12. So she better stay away.


----------



## ClandestineTX

CD 31 and 15 DPO here and still BFN and nothing in the way of symptoms in either direction. I finally have a small amount of tightness that I expect to feel like cramping in awhile, but still technically not out... and the waiting continues!


----------



## Kwaggy

Appt went well today, baby measuring right on schedule, and we got to hear the heartbeat :) 123 bpm. Its actually starting to seem real!


----------



## MzImpatient

I'm officially in the 2ww :( :) 
Hopeful, will you change my test date to the 20th? chem messed up cycle a bit and I o'd early. But, I o'd on both sides so if this is my month it might be TWINS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melann13

@Ruskiegirl. My hubby did FertileAid for several months. You can get it online or have a drugstore (like Walgreens) order it for you. I have heard great things. Unfortunately my DH had to quit it after a couple months because strangely he started developing food allergies that he never had before while taking it. After quitting it they went away again. Very bizarre, but I'm sure it's a freak occurrence. The company did allow him to send it back and get the $ back though which was great.


----------



## River54

Tested for the past while, all bfn. My temps have been down the past few days, but no af. 
Seems my first cycle of clomid had made my cycle a bit out of whack.
Just waiting for af now so I can start the next clomid cycle. Will update with a date when I know.


----------



## anointedq

Hello everyone!!! :wave:

I hope it is okay that I join this forum. I'm really looking for support during my journey. Just to share a little about me, I am Deaf, one open tube and both ovaries are intact, very irregular cycles, have no idea if or when I ovulate. In the past, cycles would happen 4-5 times a year with AF on for 25-30 days. The last two years, AF has been happening more frequently, some 25-30 days and others 2-9 days. Very irregular. 

I do not have any living little ones yet. I lost my first baby :angel: through tubal pregnancy at such a young age, there was really no emotional attachment. I lost my second baby :angel:, Charity through another tubal pregnancy 2 years after marriage in 2010. At that time, my left tube was removed. Both babies were left tube pregnancies. 

Husby and I never TRIED to conceive nor did we ever try to prevent it. We have :sex: frequent enough for pregnancy to happen naturally but since 2010, :nope: nothing. 

I really want to conceive this year so I am doing everything in my power to do so. I hope to meet some of you and share stories and experiences. 

Today I am CD12 waiting on clomid ovulation. I took clomid CD5-9. I have been OPK testing since day 10 following instructions of one of my TTC apps. I have also been charting on fertility friend. If you are interested in viewing my test results and charts, the links are posted below. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## RaeChay

AF for me!

Next test date is July 4. Wouldn't that be exciting?!

Congrats to bfp's!!!
Fx for the rest :)


----------



## anointedq

anointedq said:


> Hello everyone!!! :wave:
> 
> I hope it is okay that I join this forum. I'm really looking for support during my journey. Just to share a little about me, I am Deaf, one open tube and both ovaries are intact, very irregular cycles, have no idea if or when I ovulate. In the past, cycles would happen 4-5 times a year with AF on for 25-30 days. The last two years, AF has been happening more frequently, some 25-30 days and others 2-9 days. Very irregular.
> 
> I do not have any living little ones yet. I lost my first baby :angel: through tubal pregnancy at such a young age, there was really no emotional attachment. I lost my second baby :angel:, Charity through another tubal pregnancy 2 years after marriage in 2010. At that time, my left tube was removed. Both babies were left tube pregnancies.
> 
> Husby and I never TRIED to conceive nor did we ever try to prevent it. We have :sex: frequent enough for pregnancy to happen naturally but since 2010, :nope: nothing.
> 
> I really want to conceive this year so I am doing everything in my power to do so. I hope to meet some of you and share stories and experiences.
> 
> Today I am CD12 waiting on clomid ovulation. I took clomid CD5-9. I have been OPK testing since day 10 following instructions of one of my TTC apps. I have also been charting on fertility friend. If you are interested in viewing my test results and charts, the links are posted below.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Sorry, forgot to my OPK tests results.
 



Attached Files:







CD12FMUOPKTest.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lesh07

Kwaggy said:


> Appt went well today, baby measuring right on schedule, and we got to hear the heartbeat :) 123 bpm. Its actually starting to seem real!

Happy everything is going well for you hunni. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Well on cd 4 and af is making her way out. Can't wait to get back to ttc our 6th baby. It will be our 3rd month ttc. On average it takes us 2 years to conceive so max of another 22 months. Lol. xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lesh07, your experience seems to be more normal than what we've all been led to believe. I recently read a few good studies that said couples who don't conceive within the first 12 months, often will do so in the second 12 months without medical intervention. I think it was by a group that was trying to speak out against rushing to encourage ovulation, as a lot of those interventions seem to have a slightly higher than average rate of miscarriage and complications. As with everything in science, there's an ongoing debate that continues with no clear answer on which approach is best. Good luck to you, though - I'm not sure how well we'll handle 1, I can only assume if you're up for #6 that you know exactly what you're getting yourself into!


----------



## chulie

Welcome anointedq....that's quite the journey you've been on so far!!! Wow...good luck to you. From what I've heard from the other ladies...clomid sounds like it will be a great course for you because you just need to ovulate! hahaha.....good luck! Can't wait to see your bfp!!

Lesh I hope this is a quick one for you!!!!! Let's get that number cut down to say....next month??? hahaha.....Fingers crossed girl!!


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> @lesh07, your experience seems to be more normal than what we've all been led to believe. I recently read a few good studies that said couples who don't conceive within the first 12 months, often will do so in the second 12 months without medical intervention. I think it was by a group that was trying to speak out against rushing to encourage ovulation, as a lot of those interventions seem to have a slightly higher than average rate of miscarriage and complications. As with everything in science, there's an ongoing debate that continues with no clear answer on which approach is best. Good luck to you, though - I'm not sure how well we'll handle 1, I can only assume if you're up for #6 that you know exactly what you're getting yourself into!


VERY interesting to hear!!!! good to know though....DH and I want one more but we've agreed if it doesn't happen we're just gonna go about our life.....no intervention....glad to hear that within 2 years I still won't lose hope!!!!


----------



## omgbaby

Welcome anoitedq :wave:
Wishing you all the best! My sister did in home healthcare with a guy that was deaf & I must say he was the coolest funniest guy!! Lol :flower:

Afm, just got a shooting stabbing pain in like the crease between uterus & thigh. If that makes any sense. Super tired.


----------



## pennymarie

Won't be testing today because I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet...

Wednesday I had an almost positive opk, but then yesterday nothing. Also, all my high temperatures happen to be days I couldn't sleep unitl 3am or so and woke up around 10am....so I don't know if they are accurate

I can't remember if after a positive opk, they immediately go faint again or just less dark? Cause maybe I would have had positive CD25?


----------



## pennymarie

If I adjust my temps, my crosshairs go away....I don't know which one I should do? usually it doesn't make too much of a difference because of the general patter, but this removes all chances of ovulation


----------



## melann13

omgbaby that is exactly where I had my implantation cramps!! As did my coworker. She was telling me about hers (this was after she told everyone at 10 weeks), and I was standing there thinking, wow, that's what I felt a couple days ago... and the next day BFP FX!

AFM backache today. Very uncomfortable. Nurse yesterday tried to convince me that it's just things moving and stretching as baby and esp uterus are growing and pushing other things out of the way, hence my new fashionable intestine muffin top (I've never been SUPER thin, but I now feel like I LOOK chubby and can't button some pants and I've only gained .4 lbs, sooo). Still makes me nervous as I had terrible back pain before my MC, but at that time my baby was only 4.5mm. Now baby is about 20mm and my uterus has doubled in size, so maybe this really is just stretching?? Can't wait to go home and lie down. It also hurts less when I get up and move around which is reassuring. If it was more constant I think I'd worry more.


----------



## melann13

Oh, omgbaby I should also note that while I felt the cramps there at implantation time they continued on and off for days and even every once and awhile after the BFP, which was probably just LO burrowing in tighter.


----------



## omgbaby

melann13 said:


> Oh, omgbaby I should also note that while I felt the cramps there at implantation time they continued on and off for days and even every once and awhile after the BFP, which was probably just LO burrowing in tighter.

Oo yay! Fx I got bfn this morning on Walmart cheapie. since my last post I keep having pinching feelings near belly button (but at 10dpo I really don't think its baby related) but also having it down in uterus area as well.


----------



## anointedq

omgbaby said:


> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, omgbaby I should also note that while I felt the cramps there at implantation time they continued on and off for days and even every once and awhile after the BFP, which was probably just LO burrowing in tighter.
> 
> Oo yay! Fx I got bfn this morning on Walmart cheapie. since my last post I keep having pinching feelings near belly button (but at 10dpo I really don't think its baby related) but also having it down in uterus area as well.Click to expand...


:dust: It will happen soon. :dust:


----------



## imaginary8x

I don't get how it only took 4 months with my ex to conceive my daughter now onto 10 months and nothing with my new bf! He has a kid from not using protection one time as well! :/

Rant over. :(


----------



## kiki13

omgbaby said:


> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, omgbaby I should also note that while I felt the cramps there at implantation time they continued on and off for days and even every once and awhile after the BFP, which was probably just LO burrowing in tighter.
> 
> Oo yay! Fx I got bfn this morning on Walmart cheapie. since my last post I keep having pinching feelings near belly button (but at 10dpo I really don't think its baby related) but also having it down in uterus area as well.Click to expand...

I thought I had some symptoms at 10dpo but got a negative too. Then, got a positive a few days after AF was due. Wishing you lots and lots of baby dust


----------



## lesh07

ClandestineTX said:


> @lesh07, your experience seems to be more normal than what we've all been led to believe. I recently read a few good studies that said couples who don't conceive within the first 12 months, often will do so in the second 12 months without medical intervention. I think it was by a group that was trying to speak out against rushing to encourage ovulation, as a lot of those interventions seem to have a slightly higher than average rate of miscarriage and complications. As with everything in science, there's an ongoing debate that continues with no clear answer on which approach is best. Good luck to you, though - I'm not sure how well we'll handle 1, I can only assume if you're up for #6 that you know exactly what you're getting yourself into!

Hi hun. I will run through quickly my ages of conceiving and time taken as I believe through experience and patience all dreams are possible. 

I am now 30 years old. I had my 1st baby at 17 yo after 6 months ttc, 2nd was 20 yo after 18 months ttc, 3rd i had at 21 yo after 1 month ttc !!! Then came the hard part i had my 4th at age 25 yo after 30 months ttc and baby no 5 i had at 28 after 27 months ttc. I truly believe that sometimes ages and influence can take part in when we are able to conceive, I also believe that fate does not give us more than we can handle and as i already had 3 children maybe fate relised i was not quite ready for another so gave me more time to prepare. 

I know deep down i could be in for another long journey but i know i will hold another baby some day. xxxxx


----------



## lesh07

chulie said:


> Welcome anointedq....that's quite the journey you've been on so far!!! Wow...good luck to you. From what I've heard from the other ladies...clomid sounds like it will be a great course for you because you just need to ovulate! hahaha.....good luck! Can't wait to see your bfp!!
> 
> Lesh I hope this is a quick one for you!!!!! Let's get that number cut down to say....next month??? hahaha.....Fingers crossed girl!!

Let's hope so hun. But so long as i know i will get my baby i am okay as to whenever fate see's fit. xxx


----------



## omgbaby

Oo yay you girlies are giving me so much hope!!


----------



## anointedq

lesh07 said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome anointedq....that's quite the journey you've been on so far!!! Wow...good luck to you. From what I've heard from the other ladies...clomid sounds like it will be a great course for you because you just need to ovulate! hahaha.....good luck! Can't wait to see your bfp!!
> 
> Lesh I hope this is a quick one for you!!!!! Let's get that number cut down to say....next month??? hahaha.....Fingers crossed girl!!
> 
> Let's hope so hun. But so long as i know i will get my baby i am okay as to whenever fate see's fit. xxxClick to expand...

Thank you!!!


----------



## momwithbabies

Should I even bother giving this a second thought? Please give me honest opinions. I was 12 DPO, and I started this brown spotting last night before bed. It looks like what you see on the very tail end of your period. Today, at 13 DPO, still hardly any spotting and it's brown. No red at all. It's probably AF gearing up, right? Do I still have ANY possibility that it is implantation bleeding? I hardley have any cramping. I last had sex 13 days ago. My LP is 12 or 13 days.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

imaginary8x said:


> I don't get how it only took 4 months with my ex to conceive my daughter now onto 10 months and nothing with my new bf! He has a kid from not using protection one time as well! :/
> 
> Rant over. :(

I know exactly how you feel sweetie ! With my DH it took us the very first cycle to conceive our daughter who is 13 now . Is it possible he has something wrong with his sperm ? They can change with age and factors in lifestyle along with medical problems mabey you can see about having a semen analysis done :thumbup:

Well I called my doc today he was out and will be back on Monday but I told his nurse my concerns with the Criteria from WHO 1987 that the lab is using instead of the new criteria from WHO in 2010. So mabey he will agree with me and put me on clomid . I bought pre-seed and I am going to buy soft cups for next cycle if we did not manage a miracle this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## OurLilFlu

What are the criteria? I'm curious... Nursing does that to ya! Lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> What are the criteria? I'm curious... Nursing does that to ya! Lol

The old criteria was 30% and higher normal and 70% abnormal the new criteria is 4% and higher normal and 96% abnormal :thumbup:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Neat! Ill have to look that up


----------



## imaginary8x

Ruskiegirl said:


> imaginary8x said:
> 
> 
> I don't get how it only took 4 months with my ex to conceive my daughter now onto 10 months and nothing with my new bf! He has a kid from not using protection one time as well! :/
> 
> Rant over. :(
> 
> I know exactly how you feel sweetie ! With my DH it took us the very first cycle to conceive our daughter who is 13 now . Is it possible he has something wrong with his sperm ? They can change with age and factors in lifestyle along with medical problems mabey you can see about having a semen analysis done :thumbup:
> 
> Well I called my doc today he was out and will be back on Monday but I told his nurse my concerns with the Criteria from WHO 1987 that the lab is using instead of the new criteria from WHO in 2010. So mabey he will agree with me and put me on clomid . I bought pre-seed and I am going to buy soft cups for next cycle if we did not manage a miracle this cycle :thumbup:Click to expand...

He got one done last year and he had super swimmers. lol but I'm thinking of getting them checked again as that time he only did it once.


----------



## stephj25

I'm out :(


----------



## mummy2o

Grrrr, I can never wake up at the same time so had an alarm set for 7.30 to tempt. Apparently it went off and OH turned it off and went back to sleep. I slept through it. He didn't even try and wake me! Woke up an hour later so had to temp them. However only on CD5 so won't make much difference unless I ovulate early which is unlikely


----------



## kirstyjane13

How is everyone today? I'm trying to take my mind of ttc...but its not easy.
I'm not sure if there are 100s more pregnant ladies and babies now or if I just notice them more xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@anointedq Welcome to our group! I'm so sorry to hear about your losses and the challenges you have faced. I hope we can be a comfort to you when you need it and I'm sure we can offer you lots of support! I want to wish you loads of luck and baby dust. I'm hopeful that the clomid and metformin guides you to a BFP! I've added you to TBA for now and I'll update when you have a date. Good luck! :flower:


@omgbaby :hugs: I understand searching for lines. You still have a strong chance!

@Tangerine I hope you get pregnant quickly and easily. You can test early if you want as long as you remember that if it isn't positive that it could still be positive later. I think it would be such a sweet surprise for your OH. Good luck! :flower:

@ClandestineTX :hugs:

@Kwaggy I'm so glad to hear that. I'll update the front with the info. :happydance:

@MzImpatient Date updated. I hope you get a BFP and twins!! Good luck! :flower:

@River54 :hugs: 

@RaeChay I'm sorry. :hugs: I've updated your date. Imagine seeing fireworks and seeing two beautiful pink lines shining at you as well! Good luck! :flower:

@pennymarie I hate that you're having to deal with this. I'll update your date once you know. :hugs:

@imaginary8x :hugs: It will happen. You are both fertile and able. I hope it comes quickly for you!

@momwithbabies I've read that it can take a day or two for the brown blood to leave the body after implantation. Perhaps it started earlier and the blood is just now leaving. Good luck! :flower:

@stephj25 I'm sorry. :hugs: Take some time to pamper yourself. It will happen. I hope it's next month! I'll move you to TBA until you have a new date. 

@mummy2o I hate when my temps get messed up! I think you're right though. Cd 5 should be early enough not to mess it up. :thumbup:

@kirstyjane13 I totally agree. It's hard to think about other things. However, when I am thinking about other things or with others it passes easier/quicker. But it's always there in the back of my mind. :wacko:

@chulie Your description of af made me think of these photos I've seen before.
 



Attached Files:







20121121-111813.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 1









tumblr_mcjr7hdJw21rquelto1_500.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 8: gabbygabz


----------



## chulie

Omg hopeful that one that says "wow uterus no need to throw a tempertantrum actually made me spit "out my morning coffee!!!!! That is hysterical!! Hahahahahahaha

Well I've had a serious distraction today. Was awoken at 2 am this morning to my daughter crying. Went in her room and she'd thrown up everywhere!!! We had such a busy weekend planned but....that's completely gone down the drain. My Facebook this morning said it best " the one thing you learn very quickly as a parent is you can have the most well planned out weekend and then that little 2 foot piece of your heart and soul gets sick and it all goes out the window" hahahaa. We're currently cuddling on the couch watching Despicable Me. After getting my bfn...this is almost exactly what momma needed ;)


----------



## momwithbabies

AF is here!!! No more brown spotting. Please move my date to July 17th. I guess my cycles want to be 38-40ish days now:( It is forever in waiting, and this month is going to be a challenge since DH is working out of town some. At least I didn't waste any more money on HPT's. I'm going to go take a hot bath. Thank you, Hopeful, for doing this thread. You are awesome!


----------



## omgbaby

Chulie: hope she feels better soon. Poor baby girl.

Momwithbabies: so sorry hun! Fx for next cycle

AFM, last night was horrible!! Had pinching & headaches off & on for HOURS!! went to bed at 10 (actually took a nap) but kept going back to sleep then just woke up. Lol
Temp went down a little this morning but I guess its okay since its still above cover line.


----------



## kksy9b

So sorry that your DD is not feeling well Chulie! Hopefully a day with momma will help her feel better soon!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Cycle 9, day 2 here... now will be July testing.


----------



## Mme2kdee

I hope everyone has been doing well. I have not dropped in for a few days. Congrats to all of you who received their BFPs - wishing you all a H&H 9 months!! To those of you who are moving on to next month since you had a bfn :( I am sorry!! I hope June/July is our month!!!

I am CD5 today. I just started using the clear blue fertility monitor and since it is the first month it will start having me test CD6 to get to know my cycle. Fingers crossed I don't have another 40 day cycle.


----------



## mummy2o

Mme2kdee: I would suggest using OPK also on your first cycle as you might not get a peak. This happened to me. So I don't want to miss your surge. I was high from CD13-24 so was really long.


----------



## Mme2kdee

mummy2o said:


> Mme2kdee: I would suggest using OPK also on your first cycle as you might not get a peak. This happened to me. So I don't want to miss your surge. I was high from CD13-24 so was really long.

Thank you mummy2o! I will most likely do that!!! Do you still use yours? If so, do you like it?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My body really wants to play tricks on me this cycle . Today I have been really gassy, tired and tender in my tummy


----------



## burgbrandy

Cd 2 for me and we finally came to a decision...going to go ahead with my last refill of clomid this cycle instead of taking this cycle off. Also i doubled my cohosh dose. We also picked up a folic acid supplement today. 

We had a great day today...hiking and swimming, and now movies and cuddle time. We have no children this weekend. Lol. We had planned to go camping but af+woods=disaster, so we are gonna take all our girls camping next weekend instead. :)


----------



## melann13

@Burgbrandy AF+woods does =disaster :haha: I'm a deer hunter myself and I have to say that the couple unfortunate years that AF has been on opening weekend using a rickety outhouse where everyone can "see" your business is AWFUL!!! I have to take extra TP to "cover my tracks" :blush: plus there's nowhere to :shower:
My mom brought up to my dad that I probably wouldn't be going this year (I'll be 33weeks along) and my dad was like "WHY!!!" and she said that I probably shouldn't be trekking across a beaver dam in the dark and climbing 20 feet into a tree stand and being without phone service hours from the nearest hospital. His reply was that I can just sit in the cabin with my gun out the window and they'll chase the deer to me :) Love my dad. If I don't go this will be my first missed hunting season since I started 16 years ago...


----------



## chulie

Omg Melann I am SO not into hunting but that has to be the cutest story ever...they'll chase the deer to you..so sweet! Hehehehhe


----------



## burgbrandy

Lmao! That is hilarious! Im not a big hunter, but i love shooting guns! We left the house without them today and i was sad. Lol! Today would have been a great day to shoot! Hubby got his first deer last year. Nice 12 point buck thats hanging in our living room! Lol! He has been hunting since he was 8, but just small game, so hes super proud of his deer! I might get my hunting license this year. :)


----------



## Mme2kdee

I normally don't find it hard waiting for ovulation...normally my hardest time is waiting for af or bfp! I cannot seem to stop thinking about when I will ovulate and things I can do to boost fertility and I am only CD5 lol! Help! What do you all do to get through this?


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Mme2kdee, we usually start our monthly marathon by CD 6- CD8 - we don't wait for ovulation around here!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im not a hunter but I love camping !! One thing I hate is camping when AF is here but I did it last summer and it wasn't to bad cause we camped on a river here so I got swim since it was hot to clean up down there hehe


----------



## chulie

Mme2kdee...I'm exactly the same. Waiting for o isn't really a big deal. It's that 2ww where I feel like time goes backwards! Hahaha. July is super busy and I have my sister in law and her 5 month old living with us for the 2ww...so hopefully this time goes by much quicker!

Oh and I also LOVE shooting guns!! I'm in Canada so it's not common here but we have friends in California and when we went to visit they asked what I want to do...I said shoot guns! Hahaha so they took us to a canyon/range and we got to shoot all kinda of stuff!!! It was SO much FUN!!!!!! Hahahahaha. 

I also LOVE camping!!! We took my niece when she was 2 but haven't taken our own daughter yet! Hahah. Must get on that! Maybe if I don't get pregnant this month..we're taking August off because we can't have an April baby so maybe well go in August just for a night or two. She's Love it!!


----------



## melann13

We have several weekend camping trips planned this summer with friends (all to places with bathrooms I believe :loo:
However we haven't told any of the friends that I'm prego yet and one of them was really pushing to do a mountain biking trip (towing camping gear), which would normally be SO FUN, but not when I'm 20 weeks :)


----------



## omgbaby

Ah I used to love camping as a kid! There was the best little wooded campground area we would go to, I pretty much grew up there. But now they redid it & its mostly cabins :( no room for tents really!! That's the whole point of camping! Lol

Anyways, I've been at hospital with best friend since 4 this afternoon (its now 11pm) well on my way home I realized my boobs are SO SORE!!! & So swollen. Omg.


----------



## melann13

I have a very good feeling for you omgbaby!!!
When are you going to start testing?


----------



## omgbaby

I tested Friday morning with Walmart cheapie & bfn so maybe tomorrow with another cheapie. I have 3 cheapies & 1 frer left! Lol


----------



## Mme2kdee

Fingers crossed for you omgbaby!!!


----------



## Tangerine

LOL. Too funny, the uterus temper tantrum while you're in the woods is AWFUL. OH's parents live in northern Ontario. I swear every time we've been up there to visit, or go fishing and hunting, AF has decided to come with us! OH even started calling me "bear bait" because it happens every time without fail. :growlmad: 

OH and I have been best friends for years but on our first real "couple" trip ever, we had only been dating a few months and went on a week long trip to a hunting cabin in northern Ontario in February. NO plumbing, just outdoor "facilities." :winkwink: Of course, AF had to come too! We ended up getting snowed in up to our hips on the first night, then the temperature dropped to around -40C. I TRIED to do my business outside (where I had some privacy from OH) but there is some kind of involuntary muscle reaction at temps that low, and I just couldn't do it. The poor man had to fetch me a bucket to use by the fire in the cabin, then empty it for me, as I'm mobility impaired and couldn't even lift it myself! I just wanted to crawl into a snow bank and die, I was so embarrassed. :haha:

I am actually excited about possibly being there while pregnant, just to have a chance to enjoy it with no AF ruining the party.

please keep us posted omgbaby <3


----------



## Hopeful2014

@chulie Enjoy the cuddles. I hope your daughter feels better tomorrow! :flower:

@momwithbabies Thanks for that. I'm so happy that all of you are going through it with me as well! I'm sorry that af is here. I've updated your date. I hope dh is in town during o time. Good luck! :flower:

@ClandestineTX I'm sorry. I'll keep you in TBA until you have the date for July. :hugs: Fingers crossed for next month. 

@Mme2kdee You'll have to let us know what you think about the fertility monitor. I usually research more (most likely more than I need), watch tv, and try to keep busy during the time I'm waiting for ovulation. Good luck this cycle! :flower:

@mummy2o Good advice on the fertility monitor! :flower:

@burgbrandy I'm so glad you can have some quiet, relaxed time with your dh. It sounds like you're planning, relaxing, and getting recharged. Good luck with this cycle! I hope you get your BFP! :flower:

I agree with you ladies. AF always comes at the worst times. A nice toilet, toilet paper, and a shower is a must have for sure! We had an ice storm once. Although we had a generator for some electricity, we did not have warm water. That made for a terrible time. Cleaning/trying to shower in cool water with dim lighting = :wacko: -> :nope: ->:growlmad: -> :dohh:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well about to go bed , I started getting pinching pain near my right ovary FX its implantation pain :thumbup:


----------



## KatyW

OK, looks like ovulation happens today or yesterday - OPKs positive and temp rise this morning. Happy to be getting to the TWW :)

https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! I am excited that FF gave me crosshairs, last month I had to manually do it. I am 5 dpo and it is getting close to that time of hmm is that something? Or was that something I ate? Like tonight my back is killing me but I know it is too soon for anything. Men don't even understand what we go through during tww. Sure my hubby is like get a baby in there already but he doesn't have to wonder about his body doing weird things :).


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 9: 
hopeforamirac
hariansh
 



Attached Files:







5.gif
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## ClandestineTX

chulie said:


> ...Oh and I also LOVE shooting guns!! I'm in Canada so it's not common here but we have friends in California and when we went to visit they asked what I want to do...I said shoot guns! Hahaha so they took us to a canyon/range and we got to shoot all kinda of stuff!!! It was SO much FUN!!!!!! Hahahahaha...

As of this moment, chulie, you are my favorite Canadian on planet earth. I'm not from Texas, but my family (on both sides, quite a few generations back) have been US military - and we have guns. Canadians usually don't miss the opportunity to tell me how barbaric my family is (even though all of my guns and rifles are unloaded and trigger-locked at this very moment). 

@Hopeful2014: I promise I will update with a July testing date as soon as I have ovulation confirmed. Still not sure how it's going to turn out... have a real-life friend who's TTC#2 and had a blighted ovum (anembryonic pregnancy) + D&C and a chemical... will be staying at her house July 4th weekend for a visit and I think that's when I should be testing... not sure if I want to test there or not... so I don't know how it will turn out.


----------



## Tangerine

@Hopeful2014: I got my crosshairs today confirming I will be 10 dpo for father's day on the 16th. I'm going to pick up a FRER or two and test that morning. <3


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> ...Oh and I also LOVE shooting guns!! I'm in Canada so it's not common here but we have friends in California and when we went to visit they asked what I want to do...I said shoot guns! Hahaha so they took us to a canyon/range and we got to shoot all kinda of stuff!!! It was SO much FUN!!!!!! Hahahahaha...
> 
> As of this moment, chulie, you are my favorite Canadian on planet earth. I'm not from Texas, but my family (on both sides, quite a few generations back) have been US military - and we have guns. Canadians usually don't miss the opportunity to tell me how barbaric my family is (even though all of my guns and rifles are unloaded and trigger-locked at this very moment).
> 
> @Hopeful2014: I promise I will update with a July testing date as soon as I have ovulation confirmed. Still not sure how it's going to turn out... have a real-life friend who's TTC#2 and had a blighted ovum (anembryonic pregnancy) + D&C and a chemical... will be staying at her house July 4th weekend for a visit and I think that's when I should be testing... not sure if I want to test there or not... so I don't know how it will turn out.Click to expand...

Hahaha well they've clearly never shot one then to understand how ridiculously amazing it is!! Hahahahaha. But I know what you mean. Lots of Canadians are like that...lets face it. We're the country who used our military to dig us out of a snow storm...hahaha. It's just very opposite culture....some just don't get it. But ya, they also don't understand what responsible gun owners most Americans are. All they see is crap on television. I've just been lucky to witness and be part of it and know the truth! :)

Oohhhh Ruskie!! Lets hope this is it! 

Omgbaby that sounds so promising!


----------



## melann13

Chulie and Clandestine- TOTALLY agree.

My dad is ex military (worked with the CIA and was a photo interpreter for the Air Force during Vietnam). He taught my brother (his step son) how to hunt when he was 12, and when I got to be that age it was never a consideration that I wasn't a boy. He asked if I wanted to learn to hunt and I said yes. Gun safety is very serious in my family, and if anything I think that growing up with them taught me the utmost respect. My uncle qualified for the Barcelona Olympics for target shooting. We all hunt together and when we got engaged DH learned as well. (I learned to fly fish for him :).
Since our state got a concealed carry law my dad now owns a handgun. I can't think of anyone I'd feel safer with having one.
I'm honestly not trying to be political at all, just sharing a joint interest for those trying to be distracted from TTC! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## burgbrandy

My husband also has his conceal carry and always has his gun on him. I had never shot a handgun until we got together and now i love it! My entire family has guns and now i have a common interest with them so we go shooting with my uncle, dad, and grandpa a lot! We have 5 handguns in our house and a few shotguns. Our girls watch us shoot and we are planning on letting them shoot this summer, with our help and from a stand on a table. They will never have the gun in their hands alone, only with our hands on theirs. I know they are young but they know gun safety and we got all our guns out the other day to show them how they work and different sizes of ammo and stuff. They loved it! And they love picking up our clay targets when we get the shotguns out. Lol!


----------



## momwithbabies

Hi, ladies! It's CD 2 for me. I'm considering trying temping. Here's my worries though. Please tell me what you think:
1) I don't sleep well, EVER! Will temping even be possible?
2) TTC is stressful. I already do OPK's. Do you think this will make me more stressed? 
3) My cycles are long! Lately, they have ranged from 36-42 days!!! 

Thank you in advance for any opinions or advice! And I enjoyed the gun conversation:)


----------



## omgbaby

Ugh. I'm just about done with my body. Temp went down to 96.82 this morning, JUST above cover line!! Took another cheapie & BFN. 

WTH. last night I fell asleep on couch & OH woke me up 1-2 hours later & I was totally out of it. So hot & irritated, couldn't get sweatpants off. Then dizzy & nauseous. So I just went in bedroom. Lol
This morning I woke up with a ton of creamy cm. Then tested.

Since then nothing, maybe a little gas. That's it.


----------



## melann13

momwithbabies
I think temping is different for everyone and until you try it you won't know if it works for you. I can't speak to your first question as I tend to sleep pretty soundly (esp since my caffeine intake plummeted), but as far as the 2nd and third, for me temping didn't add stress, it actually eased some of it. I am a very scientific person and I liked having information and feeling like I was doing something proactive. It made me feel less helpless and I completely believe it helped me to make better decisions (for instance when my prog. BW came back low I was calm because I knew it was only 3dpo instead of the 7dpo that the doc had intended- I demanded it to be redone based on my schedule, not the assumed 28 day cycle, and when done properly it turned out my prog was perfect, and did not require the clomid the doctor had wanted).
My suggestion would be to try it for 3 months. The first month or two you are just gathering info and you have to treat it that way. Don't expect to have your cycle all figured out within the first month of temping. You want to find patterns, and even if you're irregular (I was a bit irregular after my MC) you will STILL find some patterns. For me even realizing that my temp dropped every month at 2-3dpo (due to an extra estrogen surge) made me feel like I knew what was going on. By month three you will have a better sense of whether it is valuable to you or not.
My best friend tried temping and she found that it made her obsess about TTC as she thought about it every day. So for her it was bad, and she quit. Your call
Hope that helps.


----------



## omgbaby

I'm in one of those moods today.. After a low temp, bfn & knowing my friend has a newborn I'm upset. I just want to stay in my room & be alone.. :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, as another fellow Canadian I think for us it really depends on where you grew up, I'm a farm girl and as a kid we'd go out shooting mice and gophers, my dad always had a .22 to keep the coyotes away from the garden and yard. We'd raise our own cows and my dad would do it all himself and bring it to the butchers. Lots of my friends from in town had never seen a gun let alone handled one.gun safety is a huge must but in our society I think it would be strange to have a gun in the city as protection, if I lived out in the country though I'd def consider it. It is pretty fun though! Just not a Canadian thing!


----------



## Lazydaisys

momwithbabies said:


> Hi, ladies! It's CD 2 for me. I'm considering trying temping. Here's my worries though. Please tell me what you think:
> 1) I don't sleep well, EVER! Will temping even be possible?
> 2) TTC is stressful. I already do OPK's. Do you think this will make me more stressed?
> 3) My cycles are long! Lately, they have ranged from 36-42 days!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance for any opinions or advice! And I enjoyed the gun conversation:)

Just my opinion..
I use clear blue monitor and sometimes other ovulation a tests to see if they tally around ovulation.I tried temping but had enough after about four days. I personally found it stressful. I like to leave all monitoring and try and relax after ovulation. I know lots of girls on here love tempting so it must work for some people... X


----------



## Mme2kdee

momwithbabies said:


> Hi, ladies! It's CD 2 for me. I'm considering trying temping. Here's my worries though. Please tell me what you think:
> 1) I don't sleep well, EVER! Will temping even be possible?
> 2) TTC is stressful. I already do OPK's. Do you think this will make me more stressed?
> 3) My cycles are long! Lately, they have ranged from 36-42 days!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance for any opinions or advice! And I enjoyed the gun conversation:)

Momwithbabies - I just started temping. This will be my first official month - my cycles are normally 28days but last month was 40. I started temping last month on cd21 and it help since I didn't O until cd28. It can be stressful but just dont get too down on yourself if you forget one morning the first month. I am finding it helpful and also it is something for me to do every day of the month to keep me on track and excited. I am someone who wants to do something throughout the month besides opks to see any possible change and this helps me so far! I would highly recommend it. My OB also was happy I decided to try because it will give her a better outlook of my cycle and what's going on.

It takes getting used to but now I am used to it and love it!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well about to go bed , I started getting pinching pain near my right ovary FX its implantation pain :thumbup:

FX'd Ruskie!!! I hope it is implantation!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

omgbaby said:


> I'm in one of those moods today.. After a low temp, bfn & knowing my friend has a newborn I'm upset. I just want to stay in my room & be alone.. :(

Oh hun I am so sorry it is a rough day for you!! I am still rooting for a BFP for you! When is af expected? Maybe it isn't too late. What the room temp different? Did you get less sleep? It could be something like that! 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I can relate to being upset with friends having a baby now....I would say half the people I know are pregnant and didn't try and here I have been trying 7 months. I know we will get our BFPs when we are supposed to. Take time to relax and love yourself today!


----------



## omgbaby

Mme2kdee said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> I'm in one of those moods today.. After a low temp, bfn & knowing my friend has a newborn I'm upset. I just want to stay in my room & be alone.. :(
> 
> Oh hun I am so sorry it is a rough day for you!! I am still rooting for a BFP for you! When is af expected? Maybe it isn't too late. What the room temp different? Did you get less sleep? It could be something like that!
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I can relate to being upset with friends having a baby now....I would say half the people I know are pregnant and didn't try and here I have been trying 7 months. I know we will get our BFPs when we are supposed to. Take time to relax and love yourself today!Click to expand...

I totally agree about the friends being pregnant!! It was a little cold in the room but I always have the fan on so not sure. I slept on couch til 2 then went in bedroom so that could be something. Who knows I'm hoping it goes up & stays up over the next few days!
AF due Wednesday.


----------



## kirstyjane13

Hows everyone today? Im trying to hold out til thursday for testing but ny inner demon is telling me to test tomorrow xx


----------



## kiki13

kirstyjane13 said:


> Hows everyone today? Im trying to hold out til thursday for testing but ny inner demon is telling me to test tomorrow xx

Hold off! You may implant as late as 12 DPO you know and a bfn now will suck, even if it means a probable BFP later!


----------



## anointedq

omgbaby said:


> Mme2kdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> I'm in one of those moods today.. After a low temp, bfn & knowing my friend has a newborn I'm upset. I just want to stay in my room & be alone.. :(
> 
> Oh hun I am so sorry it is a rough day for you!! I am still rooting for a BFP for you! When is af expected? Maybe it isn't too late. What the room temp different? Did you get less sleep? It could be something like that!
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I can relate to being upset with friends having a baby now....I would say half the people I know are pregnant and didn't try and here I have been trying 7 months. I know we will get our BFPs when we are supposed to. Take time to relax and love yourself today!Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree about the friends being pregnant!! It was a little cold in the room but I always have the fan on so not sure. I slept on couch til 2 then went in bedroom so that could be something. Who knows I'm hoping it goes up & stays up over the next few days!
> AF due Wednesday.Click to expand...

omgbaby, 

I know that things that get discouraging at times. Know that your time will come soon. Keep hoping and praying. GOD Bless and big hugs. :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my temp rose FX chart is looking good so far


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ruskie - looks good!!!

kirstyjane13 - I am a POAS addict so I test a lot - I finally bought 20 cheapies just to satisfy my addiction. My advice would be not to test though! If you test too early it sucks to get disappointed. Try to hold off..... :)

omgbaby - I sure hope that is why it dropped!! I am praying you get your BFP!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

kirstyjane13 said:


> Hows everyone today? Im trying to hold out til thursday for testing but ny inner demon is telling me to test tomorrow xx

I know how you feel , I know I test to early but I just can't help it :haha: I buy 50-100 hpts and 50-100 poks every few months just to satisfy my poas addiction


----------



## omgbaby

I tried to check my cervix earlier but I really don't know what to look for exactly but I THINK it was open. Who really knows. No real symptoms today :(
Also, when I woke up I had a glob of creamy cm but since then its been watery & when I put it on chart it made my cross hairs dotted.


----------



## anointedq

HI Everyone :wave:, 

DH finally made it home yesterday so we BD twice already. I know that you are suppose to space it out but we figured since he has been gone for over two weeks, he has a nice build up of :spermy:. I hope this is the case. I am starting to accept this first round of clomid as my test round to see when exactly I ovulate so I am not really expecting anything from this round. I had an unconscious argument with myself and won. :dohh:

I never knew when I ovulated and according to the info I read about clomid users days 5-9, I should ovulate between tomorrow and the following week Wednesday. I am hoping for tomorrow but will not let my hopes escalate too much. 

CD14 for me. I've been OPK testing daily and getting pretty much the same results. Got a darker line two days ago but still a negative. I may end up investing in the monitor that everyone it talking about. I go to see my doctor on the 17th to see if I ovulated. The 17th will be CD22 for me. CD21 for me falls on a Sunday. This is just an update. My test results are attached.
 



Attached Files:







CD14OPK.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## momwithbabies

melann13 said:


> momwithbabies
> I think temping is different for everyone and until you try it you won't know if it works for you. I can't speak to your first question as I tend to sleep pretty soundly (esp since my caffeine intake plummeted), but as far as the 2nd and third, for me temping didn't add stress, it actually eased some of it. I am a very scientific person and I liked having information and feeling like I was doing something proactive. It made me feel less helpless and I completely believe it helped me to make better decisions (for instance when my prog. BW came back low I was calm because I knew it was only 3dpo instead of the 7dpo that the doc had intended- I demanded it to be redone based on my schedule, not the assumed 28 day cycle, and when done properly it turned out my prog was perfect, and did not require the clomid the doctor had wanted).
> My suggestion would be to try it for 3 months. The first month or two you are just gathering info and you have to treat it that way. Don't expect to have your cycle all figured out within the first month of temping. You want to find patterns, and even if you're irregular (I was a bit irregular after my MC) you will STILL find some patterns. For me even realizing that my temp dropped every month at 2-3dpo (due to an extra estrogen surge) made me feel like I knew what was going on. By month three you will have a better sense of whether it is valuable to you or not.
> My best friend tried temping and she found that it made her obsess about TTC as she thought about it every day. So for her it was bad, and she quit. Your call
> Hope that helps.

Thank you so much for the help. I think I will try it out, and see where it takes me. And, like your friend, if I get too obsessive, I can quit. No harm done either way. However, this may be what we need. After TTC for 3 years, a change might be nice.


----------



## momwithbabies

Lazydaisys said:


> momwithbabies said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies! It's CD 2 for me. I'm considering trying temping. Here's my worries though. Please tell me what you think:
> 1) I don't sleep well, EVER! Will temping even be possible?
> 2) TTC is stressful. I already do OPK's. Do you think this will make me more stressed?
> 3) My cycles are long! Lately, they have ranged from 36-42 days!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance for any opinions or advice! And I enjoyed the gun conversation:)
> 
> Just my opinion..
> I use clear blue monitor and sometimes other ovulation a tests to see if they tally around ovulation.I tried temping but had enough after about four days. I personally found it stressful. I like to leave all monitoring and try and relax after ovulation. I know lots of girls on here love tempting so it must work for some people... XClick to expand...

Thank you for replying. I'm afraid I might hate it, also, but I might as well give it a chance. Hopefully, it won't drive me COMPLETELY insane! I'm already halfway there! :)


----------



## momwithbabies

Mme2kdee said:


> momwithbabies said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies! It's CD 2 for me. I'm considering trying temping. Here's my worries though. Please tell me what you think:
> 1) I don't sleep well, EVER! Will temping even be possible?
> 2) TTC is stressful. I already do OPK's. Do you think this will make me more stressed?
> 3) My cycles are long! Lately, they have ranged from 36-42 days!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance for any opinions or advice! And I enjoyed the gun conversation:)
> 
> Momwithbabies - I just started temping. This will be my first official month - my cycles are normally 28days but last month was 40. I started temping last month on cd21 and it help since I didn't O until cd28. It can be stressful but just dont get too down on yourself if you forget one morning the first month. I am finding it helpful and also it is something for me to do every day of the month to keep me on track and excited. I am someone who wants to do something throughout the month besides opks to see any possible change and this helps me so far! I would highly recommend it. My OB also was happy I decided to try because it will give her a better outlook of my cycle and what's going on.
> 
> It takes getting used to but now I am used to it and love it!Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear that you like temping! I think I'm going to try it out. I honestly can't say I will like it or not, but I think it's worth a try. And like you said, it might be good info. for me and my doctor.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Got a super faint positive on a frer tonight , I plan on testing tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## MzImpatient

ruskiegirl said:


> got a super faint positive on a frer tonight , i plan on testing tomorrow morning :thumbup:

wooooohoooooooooooooo!!!!!!

Fx ruskie!!!!


----------



## omgbaby

Ruskiegirl said:


> Got a super faint positive on a frer tonight , I plan on testing tomorrow morning :thumbup:

Yay!! Good luck girl!!

AFM, had the same pain between uterus & thigh again for a minute tonight followed by some right side uterus pains. Then just bad gas, then left side pains now just gas still. I guess we'll wait & see.
AF due Wednesday. 1 frer left, just wondering when to go ahead & use it.


----------



## want2bemommy

Ruskiegirl I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay ruskie! FX hard for you!! Can't wait to see what the am brings... The only promising symptoms I have was diarrhea and crazy gas pains on thurs, bit of the same on Friday morning and since then constipated to the nines! Oh joy!


----------



## MamaBear93

FX you will be joining in the first tri here soon Ruskie!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I hate to hear that about your friend. Update whenever you need to. :thumbup:

@Tangerine Date updated. Good luck!! :flower:

@momwithbabies I definitely recommend temping. A lot of ladies who wake up during the night or work third shifts still see the temp shift after ovulation. However, the temps might not always be as reliable as they could be. They will give you so much information. It should be beneficial as long as you don't stress yourself too much about each individual temp since some may be slightly off. Learning about your luteal phase and the pattern of your temps could help with a long cycle. Good luck! :flower:

@omgbaby :hugs: I understand. I hope that your temp goes higher tomorrow and you are on your way to a BFP.

@Ruskiegirl I'm so excited for you! Let us know how tomorrow's test goes! Good luck! :happydance:

AFM I've had a week full of ups and downs. I had the implantation type pains on 9 dpo, followed by brown spotting only a few times when wiping on 11 dpo, a much higher temp on 13 dpo (mine always falls on 13 dpo) and higher temps that went triphasic for 3 days, a faint positive on 13 dpo, faint positive on 14 dpo, faint positive on 16 dpo that came up much quicker than the others, then a temp drop on 16 dpo, and some light bleeding started this morning at 18 dpo. I tested with the Walmart First Signal tests and a lot of people said they got faint with that for a while. I was holding out to use my frer and clearblue, but then my temp dropped so I waited. But I am pretty sure my chances are over.


----------



## kksy9b

Ruskiegirl said:


> Got a super faint positive on a frer tonight , I plan on testing tomorrow morning :thumbup:

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## KatyW

FX for you, Hopeful and Ruskiegirl.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG I am so hungry , I have had a half package of bacon , 2 tacos , a bowl of chicken noodle soup and munchies galor but I can't seem to get full even tho my tummy wants to explode :haha:


----------



## MamaBear93

Ruskiegirl said:


> OMG I am so hungry , I have had a half package of bacon , 2 tacos , a bowl of chicken noodle soup and munchies galor but I can't seem to get full even tho my tummy wants to explode :haha:

I have been eating like a hog since right before I got my BFP!

Sounds like a good sign! :thumbup:

I have eaten like 10 times today...seriously...:dohh:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I don't mind being hungry but the fact that I feel like I am going to explode is the bad part :haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hopeful!! That's so exciting ish... Now why haven't you kept us in the loop! Lol what's your usual LP have you been late since 13 dpo? Hope those faints get darker and the spotting quits


----------



## MamaBear93

Ruskiegirl said:


> I don't mind being hungry but the fact that I feel like I am going to explode is the bad part :haha:

I have felt like that since I started getting hungry! It seems like I just can't get enough! :shrug:

All I want is cottage cheese!!!:haha:

And beans!!:haha:

And I am lactose intolerant so this is fun...lol:blush:


----------



## Hopeful2014

OurLilFlu said:


> Hopeful!! That's so exciting ish... Now why haven't you kept us in the loop! Lol what's your usual LP have you been late since 13 dpo? Hope those faints get darker and the spotting quits

My usual lp is 13-14 and I was 4-5 days late when the bleeding started on Sunday morning. I really think it's over. I've had no cramping, but I am pretty sure it is getting to be too much to be considered okay. I went on 15 dpo to get the frer and clearblue so I was going to test 16 dpo with them for a nice, dark line to show, but then the temp was down on 16 dpo so I didn't test. It went back up some, but not to triphasic level again on 17 dpo. I kinda started feeling like it was over on 16 dpo (probably a combination of the temp being down and not feeling as symptomatic) so I waited to test or to see if af would start. I think it probably has. :wacko:


----------



## kiki13

Hopeful2014 said:


> @ClandestineTX I hate to hear that about your friend. Update whenever you need to. :thumbup:
> 
> @Tangerine Date updated. Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> @momwithbabies I definitely recommend temping. A lot of ladies who wake up during the night or work third shifts still see the temp shift after ovulation. However, the temps might not always be as reliable as they could be. They will give you so much information. It should be beneficial as long as you don't stress yourself too much about each individual temp since some may be slightly off. Learning about your luteal phase and the pattern of your temps could help with a long cycle. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @omgbaby :hugs: I understand. I hope that your temp goes higher tomorrow and you are on your way to a BFP.
> 
> @Ruskiegirl I'm so excited for you! Let us know how tomorrow's test goes! Good luck! :happydance:
> 
> AFM I've had a week full of ups and downs. I had the implantation type pains on 9 dpo, followed by brown spotting only a few times when wiping on 11 dpo, a much higher temp on 13 dpo (mine always falls on 13 dpo) and higher temps that went triphasic for 3 days, a faint positive on 13 dpo, faint positive on 14 dpo, faint positive on 16 dpo that came up much quicker than the others, then a temp drop on 16 dpo, and some light bleeding started this morning at 18 dpo. I tested with the Walmart First Signal tests and a lot of people said they got faint with that for a while. I was holding out to use my frer and clearblue, but then my temp dropped so I waited. I guess it's just a wait and see thing.

Omg! So exciting! I hope you get a strong BFP soon :)


----------



## littlesteph

finally got my cross hairs on ff, they put me at 3dpo I counted myself at 4dpo


----------



## chulie

Ruskiegirl said:


> Got a super faint positive on a frer tonight , I plan on testing tomorrow morning :thumbup:

Amazing!!!!!! Yipppeeee!!


----------



## omgbaby

Ruskiegirl: any update?

Hopeful: fx for you love!!

AFM, temp went down a little today but I did wake up early as well :(. I was a little colder this morning then usual (like yesterday) I don't really understand why though because I always sleep with fan on.
It could be because OH has fallen asleep on couch the last 2 nights? & usually he is pretty warm so maybe I'm not feeling his heat?? Lol

Also meant to add, after I woke up I started to feel as if AF is coming which easily could just be my mind associating the low temp with AF.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

omgbaby said:


> Ruskiegirl: any update?
> 
> Hopeful: fx for you love!!
> 
> AFM, temp went down a little today but I did wake up early as well :(. I was a little colder this morning then usual (like yesterday) I don't really understand why though because I always sleep with fan on.
> It could be because OH has fallen asleep on couch the last 2 nights? & usually he is pretty warm so maybe I'm not feeling his heat?? Lol
> 
> Also meant to add, after I woke up I started to feel as if AF is coming which easily could just be my mind associating the low temp with AF.

Not yet haven't been to bed yet , Hubbys car wouldn't start last night so I had to take him to work and just got back but time for bed now update when I wake up :thumbup:


----------



## omgbaby

Just used temp adjuster, it took my temp up to 97.00
So above cover line. That makes me feel just a little better, I'll leave my chart the same but just add adjusted temp in notes.

LADIES!! I WAS CURIOUS & GOT ADJUSTED TEMPS FOE EVERYDAY I TOOK IT LATER OR EARLIER THEN 7AM. I THEN PUT THOSE TEMPS INTO FF.
ATTACHED IS MY CHART WITH THE ADJUSTMENTS, IF YOY WOULD LIKE TO COMPARE WITH MY NORMAL CHART ITS IN MY SIGGY!! sorry those temp adjustments made me excited!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-06-10-08-30-12.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## omgbaby

Ruskiegirl said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl: any update?
> 
> Hopeful: fx for you love!!
> 
> AFM, temp went down a little today but I did wake up early as well :(. I was a little colder this morning then usual (like yesterday) I don't really understand why though because I always sleep with fan on.
> It could be because OH has fallen asleep on couch the last 2 nights? & usually he is pretty warm so maybe I'm not feeling his heat?? Lol
> 
> Also meant to add, after I woke up I started to feel as if AF is coming which easily could just be my mind associating the low temp with AF.
> 
> Not yet haven't been to bed yet , Hubbys car wouldn't start last night so I had to take him to work and just got back but time for bed now update when I wake up :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aw no. That sucks!! Sweet baby dreams!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ruskiegirl said:


> Got a super faint positive on a frer tonight , I plan on testing tomorrow morning :thumbup:

Yayyy!!!!! Fingers crossed! I cannot wait to hear about what the test shows today!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Hopeful2014 said:


> @ClandestineTX I hate to hear that about your friend. Update whenever you need to. :thumbup:
> 
> @Tangerine Date updated. Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> @momwithbabies I definitely recommend temping. A lot of ladies who wake up during the night or work third shifts still see the temp shift after ovulation. However, the temps might not always be as reliable as they could be. They will give you so much information. It should be beneficial as long as you don't stress yourself too much about each individual temp since some may be slightly off. Learning about your luteal phase and the pattern of your temps could help with a long cycle. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @omgbaby :hugs: I understand. I hope that your temp goes higher tomorrow and you are on your way to a BFP.
> 
> @Ruskiegirl I'm so excited for you! Let us know how tomorrow's test goes! Good luck! :happydance:
> 
> AFM I've had a week full of ups and downs. I had the implantation type pains on 9 dpo, followed by brown spotting only a few times when wiping on 11 dpo, a much higher temp on 13 dpo (mine always falls on 13 dpo) and higher temps that went triphasic for 3 days, a faint positive on 13 dpo, faint positive on 14 dpo, faint positive on 16 dpo that came up much quicker than the others, then a temp drop on 16 dpo, and some light bleeding started this morning at 18 dpo. I tested with the Walmart First Signal tests and a lot of people said they got faint with that for a while. I was holding out to use my frer and clearblue, but then my temp dropped so I waited. But I am pretty sure my chances are over.

I sure hope you get that BFP! You have been such an inspiration to us all here and you keep us sane :winkwink: I truly hope that BFP sticks!!!!


----------



## melann13

Good luck Ruskie and Hopeful.

As far as hunger- I have to eat like every 2 hours or I get dry heaves. I haven't actually puked (doc says that if I haven't by now I probably won't) but that doesn't mean that I don't get VERY nauseous and start gagging. I have a big hard belly which I'm assuming is bloat. Obviously too early for my uterus to be pushed up. I was feeling really awkward and bad about the fact that I don't like to button my pants already (i'm usually a size 6 or so, so not super thin, but not big either). However as I've now told most of my coworkers I've stopped caring. Plus if I put my lab coat on nobody can tell :)
I'm not going to not eat when I'm so hungry I'm nauseous, and if I let myself get real hungry then only carbs sound good. I can't handle fruit and veggies when I'm feeling pukey. Just need something bland. I eat cereal within 10 minutes of getting up which means I usually need a second breakfast by 9am:)
I hope that everyone has a good day, and those of you who are STARVING- just go for it!


----------



## ProfWife

Ruskie - that is awesome news!! Can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## burgbrandy

Looking forward to some updates today! Things look promising for quite a few of u ladies!

Cd 4 for me and af is almost over. Day 2 of clomid. This cycle the clomid is giving me hot flashes. I swear each cycle gives different symptoms for me! Its never the same. Lol!


----------



## Kaia

Hi All! I am hoping to join the group for June. OH and I have been TTC for 7 months now. I started charting in March but it wasn't amazing charting on my part. For the second half of April, we were on vacation and my temps were messed up so I stopped charting. This cycle (May to June) was the first good chart I have had. My cycle has been about 25 days in the past and I almost always, from what charting and OPKs have told me has been day 13 or 14, leaving me with short LP. I started taking B Complex 50 in April and my last cycle (April to May) was 29 days. So if my O was on day 13 or 14 (I don't know because I didn't have a great chart) then I had a longer LP. Yay. I am now CD 25 and 11 DPO, O was predicted by charting and pos OPK. Hope this is my month. I won't test until a week past original AF since I am not quite sure if I will have a 25 or 29 day cycle with the supplements.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

*potential* implantational dip @ 8DPO this morning!
Checked my older charts, and the only time my temp has returned to cover line before AF (and it was 8DPO last time!) was when I was pregnant :)
Last time, dip @ 8DPO, faint positive at 10DPO, blood positive @ 13DPO.. FX'd for the same!!!
So tomorrow's my birthday, and I was planning on testing - now I'm going to try & hold off a day or two for the *potential* HGC to build up


----------



## chulie

EA and BA......SO excited for you!!! I think this is it for you!

Burbrandy.....since I'm on CD4 as well I guess we can symptom spot day by day together!hahahaha......

Before ttc I had been keeping an eye on my cycles and they seemed to be a tiny sporadic....27-31 days....but these last 2 months now they've been exactly 28 days....so I'm kinda happy about that.....I'm convinced we took a break from bd and the wrong stretch...I suddenly hate my fertility tracker app........definitely NOT following it this month and just gonna watch for my own signs!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooo there's a lot of ppl with bfps on the radar! Can't wait to see! Hang in there a bit longer and :test:!


----------



## Mme2kdee

burgbrandy said:


> Looking forward to some updates today! Things look promising for quite a few of u ladies!
> 
> Cd 4 for me and af is almost over. Day 2 of clomid. This cycle the clomid is giving me hot flashes. I swear each cycle gives different symptoms for me! Its never the same. Lol!

Burgbrandy and chulie - I am CD7 today. Looks like our cycles around about the same :thumbup: I am not using clomid. I think 1 more month. My doctor has told me to temp this month and send her a copy for review so we can get a game plan together.
Do you like Clomid, Burgbrandy?


----------



## melann13

EA BA sounds really promising!!!
I had my ID on 8dpo and a positive on IC at 11dpo (and BW + with 23.7 same day)


----------



## Mme2kdee

EAandBA_TTC said:


> *potential* implantational dip @ 8DPO this morning!
> Checked my older charts, and the only time my temp has returned to cover line before AF (and it was 8DPO last time!) was when I was pregnant :)
> Last time, dip @ 8DPO, faint positive at 10DPO, blood positive @ 13DPO.. FX'd for the same!!!
> So tomorrow's my birthday, and I was planning on testing - now I'm going to try & hold off a day or two for the *potential* HGC to build up

I sure hope you get your BFP!!!!! Sounds promising so far


----------



## burgbrandy

Mme2kdee said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to some updates today! Things look promising for quite a few of u ladies!
> 
> Cd 4 for me and af is almost over. Day 2 of clomid. This cycle the clomid is giving me hot flashes. I swear each cycle gives different symptoms for me! Its never the same. Lol!
> 
> Burgbrandy and chulie - I am CD7 today. Looks like our cycles around about the same :thumbup: I am not using clomid. I think 1 more month. My doctor has told me to temp this month and send her a copy for review so we can get a game plan together.
> Do you like Clomid, Burgbrandy?Click to expand...

I Cant really say i love it, since im not pregnant yet! Lol! This is my fourth cycle on it. My body seems to be ok with it...no horrible symptoms really and i seem to o well on it. No idea why im not pregnant yet. Lol! I o'd on my own before clomid anyway, but it should make me have stronger better eggs. and im not monitored on it either, so im never 100% sure how im doing.


----------



## ClandestineTX

melann13 said:


> Chulie and Clandestine- TOTALLY agree.
> 
> My dad is ex military (worked with the CIA and was a photo interpreter for the Air Force during Vietnam). He taught my brother (his step son) how to hunt when he was 12, and when I got to be that age it was never a consideration that I wasn't a boy. He asked if I wanted to learn to hunt and I said yes. Gun safety is very serious in my family, and if anything I think that growing up with them taught me the utmost respect. My uncle qualified for the Barcelona Olympics for target shooting. We all hunt together and when we got engaged DH learned as well. (I learned to fly fish for him :).
> Since our state got a concealed carry law my dad now owns a handgun. I can't think of anyone I'd feel safer with having one.
> I'm honestly not trying to be political at all, just sharing a joint interest for those trying to be distracted from TTC! Have a good day everyone!




burgbrandy said:


> My husband also has his conceal carry and always has his gun on him. I had never shot a handgun until we got together and now i love it! My entire family has guns and now i have a common interest with them so we go shooting with my uncle, dad, and grandpa a lot! We have 5 handguns in our house and a few shotguns. Our girls watch us shoot and we are planning on letting them shoot this summer, with our help and from a stand on a table. They will never have the gun in their hands alone, only with our hands on theirs. I know they are young but they know gun safety and we got all our guns out the other day to show them how they work and different sizes of ammo and stuff. They loved it! And they love picking up our clay targets when we get the shotguns out. Lol!




OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies, as another fellow Canadian I think for us it really depends on where you grew up, I'm a farm girl and as a kid we'd go out shooting mice and gophers, my dad always had a .22 to keep the coyotes away from the garden and yard. We'd raise our own cows and my dad would do it all himself and bring it to the butchers. Lots of my friends from in town had never seen a gun let alone handled one.gun safety is a huge must but in our society I think it would be strange to have a gun in the city as protection, if I lived out in the country though I'd def consider it. It is pretty fun though! Just not a Canadian thing!

Safety is where it's at. I grew up with guns in the house and knew if I ever wanted to see/ touch/ shoot them - all I had to do was ask. But if I'd ever been caught near them alone... my biggest fear wouldn't have been an accidental shooting! 



Ruskiegirl said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone today? Im trying to hold out til thursday for testing but ny inner demon is telling me to test tomorrow xx
> 
> I know how you feel , I know I test to early but I just can't help it :haha: I buy 50-100 hpts and 50-100 poks every few months just to satisfy my poas addictionClick to expand...

Amen... I do this, too. I honestly think it helps me get it out of my system, so I can focus on my non-TTC life. 



Ruskiegirl said:


> Got a super faint positive on a frer tonight , I plan on testing tomorrow morning :thumbup:

No update/ photo??? You left us all hanging in the grips of suspense!!!


----------



## Kalush

Ruskie - Exciting, hope this is it for you!

Hopeful - Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

EaandBa - Sounds like a good sign.

Seems like there should be some new bfp's pretty soon, exciting! Good luck to those testing soon.

Good news for me is that it looks like I my cycle was 29 days this time, bad news is that makes an lp of 7 days, sigh. I'm guessing it's going to take DD cutting down on breastfeeding quite a bit before that changes. I am planning to night wean her this summer sometime, that might be enough of a change to get things back to normal. I'm planning to look on the bright side, cd 1 today with a 29 day cycle means July 9th. If that would by some miracle happen the due date would be right around DD's. March was a good month to have a baby so bring it on!


----------



## omgbaby

I hope this is a good sign. Usually I drink pop with no problem but have been trying to stop. Lately I take sips & drink maybe 1 can a day. But the past few days I can't even get through a can. It just makes me sick. It kinda makes my stomach churn. Eating Pringles now. Lol


----------



## chulie

omgbaby said:


> I hope this is a good sign. Usually I drink pop with no problem but have been trying to stop. Lately I take sips & drink maybe 1 can a day. But the past few days I can't even get through a can. It just makes me sick. It kinda makes my stomach churn. Eating Pringles now. Lol

Anything out of the ordinary is usually a GREAT sign!!!!!


----------



## omgbaby

chulie said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> I hope this is a good sign. Usually I drink pop with no problem but have been trying to stop. Lately I take sips & drink maybe 1 can a day. But the past few days I can't even get through a can. It just makes me sick. It kinda makes my stomach churn. Eating Pringles now. Lol
> 
> Anything out of the ordinary is usually a GREAT sign!!!!!Click to expand...

I've never had a 2ww this intense!! My temps better go back up & stay up or we are gonna have a problem!! Lol


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ooooh it's getting getting exciting on here. Hopefully some more bfps soon. I heard somebody else say their can of coke tasted really weird before bfp.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm hoping some of you ladies get your BFP and getting some what excited for you. I hate the TWW and it seems a never ending one as soon as I'm done, someone else starts so the anticipation for others remains!


----------



## lesh07

Ruskiegirl said:


> Got a super faint positive on a frer tonight , I plan on testing tomorrow morning :thumbup:

Hope you get your bfp hun. Xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm probably not alone here, Ruskiegirl, every time I get an update for this thread - I'm hoping to see a picture of your BFP!


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> I'm probably not alone here, Ruskiegirl, every time I get an update for this thread - I'm hoping to see a picture of your BFP!

 Ya I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well no line , All I got was a white line on the frer :cry: I really hate them , I have never gotten a real line on one of them . Will be testing again over the next few days all I have is 1 first signal left and waiting on some IC's to show up in the mail


----------



## ClandestineTX

I got babi OPK OC's from Amazon today - that I ordered Saturday. Didn't even qualify for Prime shipping!

Sorry you aren't getting another line. I'm almost done with FRER's unless I get a BFP on an IC, first. The IC's have never done me wrong, but have had faint lines on FRER's before with no real BFP.


----------



## Mrs A

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well no line , All I got was a white line on the frer :cry: I really hate them , I have never gotten a real line on one of them . Will be testing again over the next few days all I have is 1 first signal left and waiting on some IC's to show up in the mail

Those temps are amazing fx for you xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies !! I went out and bought some dollar store tests and some OPKS


----------



## RaeChay

A couple months ago I had a faint positive on a frer- got excited and next thing AF shows. Very disappointing. Had never had that happen on a cheapie.


----------



## chulie

Ruskiegirl said:


> Thanks ladies !! I went out and bought some dollar store tests and some OPKS

Ya I mean I don't know much about temping but from the little I've learned from these ladies those temps look AMAZING!!!


----------



## omgbaby

So since I'm becoming addicted I just tested on a maybe 2 & half hour hold with Walmart cheapie bfn.
O well I guess I'll continue to wait.
I feel like I'm just imagining symptoms now.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well all the weird cramping and burning sensations in my uterus I had yesterday and the day before are gone , For some reason I can't help but to think it was all implantation cramping . I guess I am just really hopefully this cycle . My doc called me back today but I was out so I gotta call back in the morning


----------



## ALiKO

Hey ladies!

Well it's been a few days since I've been on and gave an update about myself.

AFM unfortunately I will not be testing on the 15th of this month as AF has already shown up and I am currently CD 2. I had such high hopes for this cycle as my temps were still high and above coverline, and I even made it to 16DPO b4 I started spotting. 

Also currently I have decided to go on a lil TTC break and NTNP. It's just between going overseas for a month at the end of this month, owning a business, and trying to plan a vacation at the end of the year I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. I will still be bbt charting just to keep track of everything and I will still from time to time lurk around this thread and drop in. I am hoping to see that BFP list SOAR! 

All things in due time :flower:


----------



## MzImpatient

Hi Ladies.

I hope everyone is doing well. Can't wait for this round of BFP's! Hopefully I'm one of them. I'm 4dpo today and this morning I woke up with BAD cramping and nauseated. I've been sick to my stomach all day. I've also been cramping pretty good all day too. Implantation at 4dpo?? I'm hoping that's what it is OR it's gonna happen soon! FX. Hope everyone is having a great evening.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Kaia Welcome to the group! I am so glad that charting and B Complex 50 is helping you! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


@burgbrandy Good luck! I hope this cycle of clomid is the one for you! :flower:

@EAandBA_TTC I hope that you see two pink lines very soon! Good luck! :flower: Any big birthday plans? 

@melann13 Tell me, are you eating lots of green olives now? :winkwink:

@Kalush Shall I update you to July 9th? I was born in March as was my husband and our dating anniversary and other birthdays/holidays as well. I am so up for it happening in March if it can. I'm definitely not a person who wants to wait past a month that has other things in it. Good luck!! :flower:

@omgbaby I'm so hopeful for you. Good luck! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl Which test did you get a line on yesterday? It could be too soon for a frer or it may not work correctly for you if you've had problems with them. I hope you get two lines very soon! Good luck! :flower:

@ALiKO I hope you do come around and let us know how you are, ntnp or anything else in life. I will move you to TBA for now. I know when you come back we will be able to add that blinking BFP by your name soon. Have fun, relax, and keep us updated on you! :flower:

@MzImpatient I really hope you get your BFP! :flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Kaia Welcome to the group! I am so glad that charting and B Complex 50 is helping you! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:
> 
> 
> @burgbrandy Good luck! I hope this cycle of clomid is the one for you! :flower:
> 
> @EAandBA_TTC I hope that you see two pink lines very soon! Good luck! :flower: Any big birthday plans?
> 
> @melann13 Tell me, are you eating lots of green olives now? :winkwink:
> 
> @Kalush Shall I update you to July 9th? I was born in March as was my husband and our dating anniversary and other birthdays/holidays as well. I am so up for it happening in March if it can. I'm definitely not a person who wants to wait past a month that has other things in it. Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> @omgbaby I'm so hopeful for you. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @Ruskiegirl Which test did you get a line on yesterday? It could be too soon for a frer or it may not work correctly for you if you've had problems with them. I hope you get two lines very soon! Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @ALiKO I hope you do come around and let us know how you are, ntnp or anything else in life. I will move you to TBA for now. I know when you come back we will be able to add that blinking BFP by your name soon. Have fun, relax, and keep us updated on you! :flower:
> 
> @MzImpatient I really hope you get your BFP! :flower:

It was a frer :thumbup:


----------



## kirstyjane13

I caved in and tested this morning. I thought I could see a line but it was so faint im sure I imagined it... wish I had waited until thursday now xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

I hope you get a clearer line soon ruskiegirl. How many dpo are you xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

kirstyjane13 said:


> I hope you get a clearer line soon ruskiegirl. How many dpo are you xx

7 dpo , I will be testing in the morning with a dollar store test but my IC's are gonna be here tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## kirstyjane13

Ruskiegirl said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get a clearer line soon ruskiegirl. How many dpo are you xx
> 
> 7 dpo , I will be testing in the morning with a dollar store test but my IC's are gonna be here tomorrow :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have everything crossed for you. You definitely deserve it. Xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:wacko: I am plagued with insomnia tonight , I already took 1 sleep aid one that is safe even during pregnancy and I still can't sleep :cry:


----------



## KatyW

FX for you, Ruskiegirl. Your chart looks really promising :).


----------



## Hopeful2014

@EAandBA_TTC I know you are waiting to test, but I still want to wish you luck and a very happy birthday! Try to spend the day relaxing as much as possible! :thumbup:


@Ruskiegirl I hope you get some sleep and get two very dark lines! :thumbup:


Ladies, June seems to be flying by...well mostly. :winkwink: I hope you are all doing well in whichever stage you're at right now whether that be af/waiting to o, the bd marathon, or the tww. Each stage can be so frustrating. Thanks for spending the time with me. :hugs: Try to give yourself some time today to think of something else. Listen to a favorite song and think about the first time you heard it. Watch a favorite tv show or movie and zone out for a while. Spend time with someone and appreciate every moment you have with that person. Get yourself a treat, paint your nails, play with your pet, share back rubs with dh just for fun and comfort, or do whatever makes you smile. :happydance: Let's challenge ourselves to do something, large or small, for ourselves today to show that we appreciate all the hard work we do and that we deserve some happiness. Pamper that body, she's been putting in a lot of overtime! What will you challenge yourself to do today?
 



Attached Files:







lbd2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0









6a01156f8f5c01970c016302463cd1970d-800wi.jpg
File size: 152.1 KB
Views: 0









keep-calm-and-try-to-relax-a-little.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## omgbaby

Temp went up a little today.. kinda weird that the past 2 nights OH passed out on the couch & temps went down, then last night he actually made it to bed & it goes back up. :dohh:

(He's never drunk or anything, Lol I realized I made him sound like a alcoholic or something by saying passed out!! Ha he usually just stays up late & once he lays down (where ever) he's out like a light! Lmao)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@omgbaby: no judgement here. We have two couches and "pass out" from exhaustion in our living room at least once a month - sometimes more! I refuse to put a TV in the bedroom, so this is an unfortunate consequence! 

@Hopeful2014: I wish I had time for such pampering! Today, my objective is to exercise and do my real job for most of the day (been bad about that while working from home this week so far).


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey folks, 11dpo today, still not feeling overly positive but in due for AF tomorrow. I'm watching this thread closely for those couple lurking bfps!


----------



## lesh07

Well on cd 8 today and finished af 2 days ago but hubby and I have been arguing the past 2 days so no dtd. :( Think this is going to be a hard month. 

Good luck to other ladies. xxx


----------



## chulie

Hopeful what a great post...thanks for being our ultimate ringleader!!!! Today I am vowing when I go home and my dd is in bed to paint my damn nails! hahaha....they've grown so long and awesome since I started taking all my pretnatals...about time I enjoy them....I also am working from home tomorrow (dd has her 2 years check up and I have to have follow up blood work for my anemia....I was HOPING to be able to tell my dr I was also pregnant....guess that's not happening :( ) So....I think I'm gonna pack up early tomorrow and take dd swimming...she'll love it and I'll love some mommy/daughter time...

@omgbaby...is your hubby an inferno like mine???? omg in the winter he's the best heater on the planet....when I was pregnant with #1 I would get him to cuddle my back and he was like a human heating pad....but in the summer it SUCKS!!!hahahaha...he thinks it's awesome to hear how "hot" he is...hahaha...he's like..you won't hear many women complain their hubby's are "too hot" hahahaha...

@Clandestine...we have the same rule! No T.V in the bedroom......we're renovating our spare room to make it our dd "big girl room" and there is a tv in the spare room so he moved it into our room (just to store it while he painted and emptied the room...it wasn't hooked up) and he was so giddy for like 10 minutes...he's like "look babe...after 5 years of trying I FINALLY got a t.v in the bedroom" haaahahahahha..

CD5.....on we go!


----------



## omgbaby

chulie said:


> Hopeful what a great post...thanks for being our ultimate ringleader!!!! Today I am vowing when I go home and my dd is in bed to paint my damn nails! hahaha....they've grown so long and awesome since I started taking all my pretnatals...about time I enjoy them....I also am working from home tomorrow (dd has her 2 years check up and I have to have follow up blood work for my anemia....I was HOPING to be able to tell my dr I was also pregnant....guess that's not happening :( ) So....I think I'm gonna pack up early tomorrow and take dd swimming...she'll love it and I'll love some mommy/daughter time...
> 
> @omgbaby...is your hubby an inferno like mine???? omg in the winter he's the best heater on the planet....when I was pregnant with #1 I would get him to cuddle my back and he was like a human heating pad....but in the summer it SUCKS!!!hahahaha...he thinks it's awesome to hear how "hot" he is...hahaha...he's like..you won't hear many women complain their hubby's are "too hot" hahahaha...
> 
> @Clandestine...we have the same rule! No T.V in the bedroom......we're renovating our spare room to make it our dd "big girl room" and there is a tv in the spare room so he moved it into our room (just to store it while he painted and emptied the room...it wasn't hooked up) and he was so giddy for like 10 minutes...he's like "look babe...after 5 years of trying I FINALLY got a t.v in the bedroom" haaahahahahha..
> 
> CD5.....on we go!

Omg yes!! Lol I've woken up sweating before because of him!! Lol but in the winter you're right! I'm all over him!! Hahha


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie - HAHA about your DH's excitement. Mine agreed to the no TV thing - he moved in with me and I already didn't have one. I just think it's better that way, I don't like being plugged-in all the time.


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> @chulie - HAHA about your DH's excitement. Mine agreed to the no TV thing - he moved in with me and I already didn't have one. I just think it's better that way, I don't like being plugged-in all the time.

Oh my DH is SO far from being in agreement! hahaha...but I have been very clear on it from day 1 so over our years living together he's just finally accepted it....but still tries his hardest to convince me otherwise. He is "that guy" who used to fall asleep ALL the time with tv on. I used to be over at his house and never felt like I got a REAL night's sleep because the tv was on and would wake me up and then I'd have trouble going back to sleep...I just hated it (even though they have timers now) I can't sleep with a tv on at all, I need peace and quiet. Even thought he won't admit it outwardly even he occasionally admits that he sleeps better now than he ever has....hahahaha..


----------



## ClandestineTX

My best friend, who I used to stay with often, would fall asleep with the TV on. I'd wait until she started snoring, then turn it off so I could go to sleep! Even now - the only gadgets in my bedroom are two lamps, a humidifier, and an alarm clock (and even that's on a low-level shelf, so I can't see the light when laying in bed! I just need things to be "OFF" in order to really sleep.


----------



## melann13

@ Hopeful2014 Haha, thanks, but no green olives for me. I HATE them, so this week I found that most websites say it's as big as a one inch grape, which I do like, so I sent DH to the store to get grapes. He comes home and says "Look honey I got you organic since you're prego and I want only the best for you" I looked at them and while delicious and organic they're tiny! Like 1/2 an inch and I was like, but now it makes the baby seem TINY! So I have to eat 2 at a time, which isn't that far off since the head and body are about the same size right now :). Next week is prune I believe. I don't know that I've ever eaten a prune. I have had prune juice and thought it was fine, but it defeats the size comparison, although I can't say as I'll be eating whole limes either :haha:

In regards to TV in the bedroom, I don't think I could live without it. We don't watch new TV shows in there, but I like to fall asleep to Friends. I have since college. Especially when I lived alone for the short time between college and marriage. It meant I couldn't hear the creaking noises in the house. We don't have it on every night, but if we're stressed or if we watched something scary before bedtime I turn Friends on. I have all the episodes memorized, so it doesn't keep me up, just lulls me to sleep. We got our pamphlet about where I'll deliver and the first thing I pointed out to DH is that there's a TC/DVD player so I can watch Friends while in labor.


----------



## burgbrandy

Im the exact opposite...i miss having a tv in my room. :( hubby goes to bed early and has to sleep in silence and dark. I am a night owl and i feel guilty sitting in the living room when he goes to bed, so i lay in bed and play on my tablet until i get tired enough to lay down. he doesnt like that we cant cuddle when he falls asleep cuz im never tired that early, so for us, i think a tv would be a great solution. We could cuddle and he could fall asleep while i watch tv. But he is totally against the idea.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Not feeling very hopeful today , A:bfn: this morning ,My temp is dropping and my cervix and cm are where they usually are before af around this time of month :cry:


----------



## omgbaby

So I've noticed I check my cm almost every time I go to bathroom & sometimes its creamy other times its a mixture of creamy & ewcm. Has anyone had this?


----------



## Fallen8905

i don't really have a clue about cm lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

A mix of EWCM is often seen before AF, I had it last month


----------



## omgbaby

If AF gets me this month what is something I could have OH take to improve swimmers? Not sure if there is any problems just curious.


----------



## Fallen8905

how long you been trying?


----------



## omgbaby

About 2 years


----------



## burgbrandy

Theres a ton of vitamins that can help male fertility. I have my hubby on vit c, b6, vit e, selenium, magnesium, zinc, folic acid and a multivitamin. L-arganine is good as well. My dh doesnt have any known issues either but he likes to feel like hes doing something to help.


----------



## nikkilucky77

I kinda wonder if my hubby should try something too. He has had a kid before though and it's my first so I always think is it me? We have only been trying 5 months though and I went off the pill in December. (Which I hated...I don't ever want to do that again)

I'm 7 dpo and I am already symptom crazy. Last night I woke up at 3:00 am and had a huge glob of creamy cm. So of course I googled it today :). I love how the tww brings out the crazy in me :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, a friend on another thread made my pic hi-def, what do you think, it's a dollarama one so I'm not sure how reliable but I was getting peer pressured to test!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ClandestineTX

@OurLilFlu, that looks BFP to me! Congrats!


----------



## Mme2kdee

omgbaby - I had the mix of creamy and ewcm right before my af last month :( I hope it doesn't end the same for you!

ourlilflu - looks like a bfp! Congrats!


----------



## Mme2kdee

lesh07 - I am so sorry to hear that DH and you haven't been getting along the past couple of days. I hope that stops and you are happy :)....who knows maybe the amazing make up BD will get you prego ;)


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> @OurLilFlu, that looks BFP to me! Congrats!

Yup yup! I agree. That looks pretty positive! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies, a friend on another thread made my pic hi-def, what do you think, it's a dollarama one so I'm not sure how reliable but I was getting peer pressured to test!

It looks promising but those test can be very decieving , Last cycle I got this 100% not pregnant , Try another brand just to confirm GL hun :hugs:
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0464_zpsea472f43.jpg


----------



## River54

So, I am still waiting for af to show. 
Got bloodwork done yesterday, and they told me not pregnant. They recommend waiting another week to see if af arrives.
In the mean time, my temp rose a bit more today, and this has been the longest and weirdest cycle ever! I blame the clomid.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

River54 said:


> So, I am still waiting for af to show.
> Got bloodwork done yesterday, and they told me not pregnant. They recommend waiting another week to see if af arrives.
> In the mean time, my temp rose a bit more today, and this has been the longest and weirdest cycle ever! I blame the clomid.

Looking at your chart is it possible all that spotting was just a really light period ?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks ladies, I'm not trusting it yet, thanks for posting your pic ruskie I'm picking up a diff test for tomorrow's fmu


----------



## omgbaby

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## River54

Ruskiegirl said:


> River54 said:
> 
> 
> So, I am still waiting for af to show.
> Got bloodwork done yesterday, and they told me not pregnant. They recommend waiting another week to see if af arrives.
> In the mean time, my temp rose a bit more today, and this has been the longest and weirdest cycle ever! I blame the clomid.
> 
> Looking at your chart is it possible all that spotting was just a really light period ?Click to expand...

None of the spotting was red.. and my temps have gone up now. Almost looks like another O...my charts have always been pretty consistent...
Oh has been good...he just says we' ll wait for my body to figure out what it wants to do.


----------



## nikkilucky77

OurLilFlu said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm not trusting it yet, thanks for posting your pic ruskie I'm picking up a diff test for tomorrow's fmu

Good luck! It looked like a bfp to me but I didn't know how reliable they are.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am pretty sure I am out this cycle . But I have a plan for next cycle Pre-seed , Soft cups and lots of laying down after :sex: , I so badly want to prove my doc wrong about morphology . He called back today and said there is no record of WHO releasing new criteria in 2010 which is complete BS I have read it myself straight form their website . He also refuses to do FSH test on me and a lap to look for endo. I feel like he has been jerking me around he said clomid after the hsg if it looked good then changed his mind and had hubby do sa and he still won't try it. I am almost ready to quit trying .


----------



## OurLilFlu

Definitely doesn't sound like you're being heard! Any chance of seeing another doc?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX Working from home is so much better usually, but I understand having to motivate yourself to get things done! :winkwink:

@OurLilFlu Your temps are very nice and steady this month. I do see a little something. Test in the morning. Try a different test if you're not sure. Good luck!! :thumbup:

@lesh07 :hugs: I hope you two find some common ground and get around to dtd. Good luck! 

@chulie That sounds amazing! Have fun painting those nails and swimming! :happydance:

@Ruskiegirl I'm so sorry. I hope that af stays away and that you get your BFP. Don't let that doctor dissuade you. Can you get another opinion? :hugs:

@nikkilucky77 I'm the same way during the tww. I google everything. The worst part is each symptom means you are _and_ means you are not. :wacko:

@River54 I'm sorry it's such a frustrating time. Your temps are rising. When did they take the blood? :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

@OurLilFlu
@Hopeful2014
Yeah I can try my choices are limited where I live tho :thumbup:

I think I may have found what I am looking for a RE !!!
Larry Penney, M.D.
https://www.hcfwcda.com/Health-Care-For-Women/about.html


----------



## Tangerine

@OurLilFlu It looks like your BFP to me, definitely a line there. I would still repeat it because I'm unsure about the colour. Your temps look good, especially if you would normally be due for AF. I was secretly wondering yesterday if you might test soon when you said AF was coming with such stable temps! :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya this chart is def strange for me, my temps are all in such a smooth line, usually it's all jagged and drops before the day of AF... Which is supposed to be tomorrow, stay tuned!


----------



## kksy9b

Aaahh.. My body really likes messing with me... Last month I OV a day early so timing was off... This month I think it will be a day late so timing is slightly off. (I think cm will be ew consistency by the AM- as I don't temp, use opk's or have ovulation pains, cm is the only way I know when I'm fertile). We didn't DTD tonight as we were both really tired so going to have to jump the hubby in the AM...it would be so nice if my body would cooperate for once with my well laid plans :) rant over...

@Ruskiegirl- I hope you have found your answer and are able to find a doctor who will listen to your wants and concerns and help you to get to that bfp!

@ourlilflu- I definitely see a line! Let us know what the next test shows... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mummy2o

ourlilflu: it all looks really positive. I also see a line, and I'm rubbish at seeing lines!

Ruskiegirl: Not sure if its in the same in the states as it is in the UK, but if we demand to have something done even if we don't actually need it we are able to get it under some law. Can't remember what it is as OH was telling me all about it and they can't actually refuse you. Also if you just make a massive fuss about it generally works. If that fails try and get a new one.

AFM FF won't let me add my new temp :( I wondered if it was because its was my lowest temp ever at 34.3. So I tried a nice normal temp also but that didn't registrar either so guess there is an error. Unfortunately I'm away for the next 36 hours so if I put my temp there I can remind myself if I forget.


----------



## KatyW

ourlilflu: That looks like a BFP to me. I know you'll test again, though, to confirm. GL!



https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## KatyW

Oh and can anyone make anything of my chart? No crosshairs in Advanced setting, but I get them in Research/ OPK watch setting. I think my temp taking skills were a little less precise this month, ugh. 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## KatyW

Ruskiegirl said:


> I am pretty sure I am out this cycle . But I have a plan for next cycle Pre-seed , Soft cups and lots of laying down after :sex: , I so badly want to prove my doc wrong about morphology . He called back today and said there is no record of WHO releasing new criteria in 2010 which is complete BS I have read it myself straight form their website . He also refuses to do FSH test on me and a lap to look for endo. I feel like he has been jerking me around he said clomid after the hsg if it looked good then changed his mind and had hubby do sa and he still won't try it. I am almost ready to quit trying .[/QUOTE
> 
> Hoping you find a more supportive doctor and get some answers


----------



## MamaPeaches

I'm losing baby. This is my second miscarriage in a row :cry: We will try again but not sure if it will be this month or next.


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies

Ruskie, I think we all get to a point in our lives where we outgrow things. For me, I definitely outgrew my dr when it came time to get pregnant. He just had an archaic way of thinking. You need to find someone whose gonna work WITH you..not against you! 

Omg Mamapeaches!!!! Your sure??? Omg I'm so sorry. I have no words! Xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MamaPeaches said:


> I'm losing baby. This is my second miscarriage in a row :cry: We will try again but not sure if it will be this month or next.

So sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@kksy9b I know what you mean! I wish ovulation would just cooperate. Or at least always be on the same day or at least let us know ahead of time that it will be within a 1-3 day range. We can assume it will, but there's always the worry of missing it! :wacko: I hope you were able to jump dh in the morning or sometime soon. :haha:

@mummy2o Perhaps FF was having trouble at the moment. Log out and log back in and try again if you can. Sometimes that resets systems like that. :flower:

@KatyW I'd say day 15 or 16 maybe. It may not be sure yet. Are you able to get any crosshairs using FAM? OPK and research are probably giving it to you based on positive opk. I'd continue to monitor cm and maybe take another opk (or at least bd a few extra times) if you think you might have missed it. A few more temps should offer more information. Good luck! :flower:

@MamaPeaches :hugs: I'm so sorry. I think I had an early loss this month. Three faint bfps followed by bleeding 3-5 days after af was expected. I know how heart breaking that feels. I can't imagine having a second loss as well. I'm sorry you are going through this. It hurts. I am trying to focus on the positive that it can happen. That's something I didn't know before. I hope you find some comfort in knowing that you can have healthy pregnancies and that you can conceive. I know that's not easy to hear and may not help you for a while. However, once you do decide to try again I hope it guides you and that you get your forever baby soon. I'll move you to TBA for now. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 12: 
OurLilFlu
EAandBA_TTC (if you're ready...I hope you had a great birthday yesterday!)
 



Attached Files:







10.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well tickle me pink !!!!!!!!!!! I got 2 lines , It is not the new choice test but a new brand called assured from dollar tree what do you think my ladies ? Cannot get a frer until Friday :cry: This is after a 3 hour hold :thumbup: Photos taken at 3 minute mark. It is also pink in person :thumbup:I have about 49 more IC's and i might go buy a cheapie blue dye just to see what I get . I hardly ever get evaps from blue dyes anymore hehe
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0577_zps4b7bd32f.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0576_zps688ca2df.jpg


----------



## kirstyjane13

MamaPeaches said:


> I'm losing baby. This is my second miscarriage in a row :cry: We will try again but not sure if it will be this month or next.

So sorry to hear that. Xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

First if all, I'm soo sorry mamapeaches for your loss!! Words cannot even express... You will get your rainbow! 

Ruskie! Dollarstore power! Seems a bit fainter than mine but I see it! 

Speaking of which... Here's my frer! I'm freaking out a lil...:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## omgbaby

This morning I woke up at 3:50. I swear the past few nights I wake up at 3. What the hell!! Well at 3:50 temp was 96.67, if I put that in FF my temp goes down & it gives me dotted cross hairs. (The adjusted temp for this is 97.30 which makes it go up). Took temp again at 7 when I woke back up, temp was 97.43, if I put it in FF makes it go up.

I'm starting to hate temping. AF due today.


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats OurLilFlu & RuskieGirl!!! 
Sorry about your loss MamaPeaches. :flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> First if all, I'm soo sorry mamapeaches for your loss!! Words cannot even express... You will get your rainbow!
> 
> Ruskie! Dollarstore power! Seems a bit fainter than mine but I see it!
> 
> Speaking of which... Here's my frer! I'm freaking out a lil...:happydance:

YAY congrats hun very nice line :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

omgbaby said:


> Congrats OurLilFlu & RuskieGirl!!!
> Sorry about your loss MamaPeaches. :flower:

Not calling it a :bfp: yet once I get myself a nice dark line then I will consider it a real line hehe but I am hopefull now


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I didn't wanna trust the cheapie, your chart looks like its going off the chart! When is AF due, for me it was today so I knew the dive bomb would mean I'm out but nope. Yay soon to be bump buddy!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Ruskiegirl & @OurLilFlu I am so happy for both of you! I hope those are sticky BFPs! Let me know when you want to make it official on here. :flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya I didn't wanna trust the cheapie, your chart looks like its going off the chart! When is AF due, for me it was today so I knew the dive bomb would mean I'm out but nope. Yay soon to be bump buddy!

AF should be here in 3 days time if I she comes on time even with late ovulation :thumbup:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hopeful, you can update mine! Ruskie it seems like this is your bfp starting! Looks promising if AF is still a few days out!


----------



## chulie

Congrats ladies!!! So happy for you both!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

@mamapeaches- I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you find peace and healing from your losses and that you get your sticky bean soon. Thoughts are with you

Congratulations ruskie and ourlilflu! Can't wait to see the progression of those lines!

AFM, was hoping cm would change overnight, but still the same as yesterday. DH woke me up this morning saying, "do you want to check if we should have sex this morning?" Hahaha..he's very sweet I told him I thought we would wait until tonight and hopefully things progress today. He told me I should track OV next month if we Dont get it this month for ease of mind. Gosh I love him


----------



## Tangerine

@MamaPeaches and Hopeful2014 - So sorry for your losses, I've been there once and it really hurts. Please take care of yourselves, you will both be in my thoughts. <3

Congrats to OurLilFlu and Ruskie! :)

kksy9b, it is really nice having a guy that wants to get involved in the TTC stuff. Too cute.


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats ruskiegirl and ourlilflu, I've been tracking the thread from behind the scenes and am so excited for you! 

mamapeaches I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 

AFM, round 1 of clomid is finally over and what a roller coaster! It pushed back ovulation to CD 18 (which meant our BD schedule was CRAP as my husband was traveling for work), I felt like my abdomen was going to explode and now as I gear up for AF, I'm already in a lot of pain and scared this one is going to be a doozy! It's a sad day, but no unexpected and already spoken with the doctor this morning about potentially upping the dosage for round 2 and changing the days (3-7 vs. 5-9) and I'll schedule an HSG for this cycle as well. So even though it's upsetting, we're making moves and getting answers, which is something!

I'm still hanging around sending all sorts of hugs and :dust: to everyone still in the hunt. For the rest of us, onward. I'll be back at it in full force for an early July testing date!

Thanks again Hopeful2014, your spirit is really fantastic and such a boost every time I log in!


----------



## Mme2kdee

MamaPeaches said:


> I'm losing baby. This is my second miscarriage in a row :cry: We will try again but not sure if it will be this month or next.

OMG I am so sorry Hun. I don't even have the words. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Mme2kdee

Congrats ourlilflu and ruskiegirl


----------



## ProfWife

MamaPeaches - I am so sorry for your loss. Praying for your peace of mind and comfort as you walk this road again.


Ruskie and OurLilFlu - Congratulations! Praying they stick and you both have happy, healthy pregnancies.


----------



## River54

Hopeful2014 said:


> @River54 I'm sorry it's such a frustrating time. Your temps are rising. When did they take the blood? :hugs:

The took the bloods on Monday. Just updated my chart. bfns still. FF has changed my CH into a dotted line now...even it doesn't know what is going on... Possibly a second O? That is about all I can think of that would make some sort of sense with the temps and what not. I'll just be waiting, though it is hard.

:hugs: mamapeaches 

ruskiegirl - I hope this is it for you!


----------



## MzImpatient

MamaPeaches said:


> I'm losing baby. This is my second miscarriage in a row :cry: We will try again but not sure if it will be this month or next.

I'm so sorry Mama. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MzImpatient

ourlilflu said:


> first if all, i'm soo sorry mamapeaches for your loss!! Words cannot even express... You will get your rainbow!
> 
> Ruskie! Dollarstore power! Seems a bit fainter than mine but i see it!
> 
> Speaking of which... Here's my frer! I'm freaking out a lil...:happydance:

congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## MzImpatient

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well tickle me pink !!!!!!!!!!! I got 2 lines , It is not the new choice test but a new brand called assured from dollar tree what do you think my ladies ? Cannot get a frer until Friday :cry: This is after a 3 hour hold :thumbup: Photos taken at 3 minute mark. It is also pink in person :thumbup:I have about 49 more IC's and i might go buy a cheapie blue dye just to see what I get . I hardly ever get evaps from blue dyes anymore hehe
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0577_zps4b7bd32f.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0576_zps688ca2df.jpg

Congrats Ruskie! I pray this is your sticky!!!


----------



## MzImpatient

Hello ladies!

Well, I'm excited. I'm 6dpo today and had a temp dip!!! I'm soooo praying that it rises tomorrow and continues to rise. I'm really hoping is implantation!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh that's exciting I hope it is too!! Fx and :babydust:


----------



## Tangerine

MzImpatient, we're TWW buddies, I'm 6 DPO too. :D AFM: Instead of a dip, my BBT went higher again this morning. It's only my first cycle since we started ttc so I'm not completely sure what's normal for me, but it's hard not to start spotting every little symptom. I can't wait until I can use one of my FRER on Sunday!


----------



## MzImpatient

Tangerine said:


> MzImpatient, we're TWW buddies, I'm 6 DPO too. :D AFM: Instead of a dip, my BBT went higher again this morning. It's only my first cycle since we started ttc so I'm not completely sure what's normal for me, but it's hard not to start spotting every little symptom. I can't wait until I can use one of my FRER on Sunday!

YAY!!! can't believe I have a TWW buddy!!! My hpts are going to be delivered today :happydance:. I keep checking USPS like I'm having a diamond ring delivered :haha:. I'm starting my poas addiction tomorrow morning. Because i'm impatient and I love peeing on things. 

I hope you get your bright :bfp: on Sunday!!!
Also, my temps were up last month, and I had a bfp but unfortunately it ended in chem pg. I'm sure for you that won't be the case.


----------



## MzImpatient

MzImpatient said:


> Tangerine said:
> 
> 
> MzImpatient, we're TWW buddies, I'm 6 DPO too. :D AFM: Instead of a dip, my BBT went higher again this morning. It's only my first cycle since we started ttc so I'm not completely sure what's normal for me, but it's hard not to start spotting every little symptom. I can't wait until I can use one of my FRER on Sunday!
> 
> YAY!!! can't believe I have a TWW buddy!!! My hpts are going to be delivered today :happydance:. I keep checking USPS like I'm having a diamond ring delivered :haha:. I'm starting my poas addiction tomorrow morning. Because i'm impatient and I love peeing on things.
> 
> I hope you get your bright :bfp: on Sunday!!!
> Also, my temps were up last month, and I had a bfp but unfortunately it ended in chem pg. I'm sure for you that won't be the case.Click to expand...

oh, and i've been cramping like AF is gonna start any minute. Are you having the same thing??


----------



## want2bemommy

Mama peaches- I'm sorry :-( I've m/c twice so I feel your pain- it's sucky :-(

Ourlilflu and ruskie: congrats! I just reread the posts because I thought you were out this month- seems that bfp just took a bit to show up! Yay!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hopeful2014 said:


> TESTERS:
> June 12:
> OurLilFlu
> EAandBA_TTC (if you're ready...I hope you had a great birthday yesterday!)


@Hopeful2014, Thank you. I did test this morning and it was negative... but I'm hopeful it was just too early... Going to try again in the morning... I bought a 2 pack of the First Response test yesterday, but I also have IC's I can use during the day for hopeful fun :)


----------



## littlesteph

i'm 5 or 6dpo today and have been getting AF type cramps all day on and off, i'm a little down keep thinking it means AF will come early. :(


----------



## Tangerine

MzImpatient said:


> YAY!!! can't believe I have a TWW buddy!!! My hpts are going to be delivered today :happydance:. I keep checking USPS like I'm having a diamond ring delivered :haha:. I'm starting my poas addiction tomorrow morning. Because i'm impatient and I love peeing on things.
> 
> I hope you get your bright :bfp: on Sunday!!!
> Also, my temps were up last month, and I had a bfp but unfortunately it ended in chem pg. I'm sure for you that won't be the case.
> 
> oh, and i've been cramping like AF is gonna start any minute. Are you having the same thing??

I didn't want to list symptoms because I feel kind of crazy at 6 dpo, it's probably not even my month but: Yes I have mild cramps, kind of like AF is coming. I've had some twinges around my ovaries and a weird "pressure" feeling around my bladder making me have to pee a lot (HOPE I am not getting a UTI!). I'm tired, fell asleep on my couch for a few hours after I got up this morning but that's could be from my autoimmune disease, it causes some serious fatigue anyway. I'm bloated, gassy, feel like I could eat everything in my house. CM really wet/creamy and I still have breast tenderness (since O). :wacko:

It's my first cycle TTC and recording everything so I'm probably just paying more attention to PMS symptoms than I usually would! :dohh:


----------



## MzImpatient

Tangerine said:


> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!! can't believe I have a TWW buddy!!! My hpts are going to be delivered today :happydance:. I keep checking USPS like I'm having a diamond ring delivered :haha:. I'm starting my poas addiction tomorrow morning. Because i'm impatient and I love peeing on things.
> 
> I hope you get your bright :bfp: on Sunday!!!
> Also, my temps were up last month, and I had a bfp but unfortunately it ended in chem pg. I'm sure for you that won't be the case.
> 
> oh, and i've been cramping like AF is gonna start any minute. Are you having the same thing??
> 
> I didn't want to list symptoms because I feel kind of crazy at 6 dpo, it's probably not even my month but: Yes I have mild cramps, kind of like AF is coming. I've had some twinges around my ovaries and a weird "pressure" feeling around my bladder making me have to pee a lot (HOPE I am not getting a UTI!). I'm tired, fell asleep on my couch for a few hours after I got up this morning but that's could be from my autoimmune disease, it causes some serious fatigue anyway. I'm bloated, gassy, feel like I could eat everything in my house. CM really wet/creamy and I still have breast tenderness (since O). :wacko:
> 
> It's my first cycle TTC and recording everything so I'm probably just paying more attention to PMS symptoms than I usually would! :dohh:Click to expand...

Your symptoms sound promising!!! 
My symptoms mimic yours, except for being extremely hungry. I feel more queasy. Nothing sounds good to me. except last night i ate taco bell and it was incredibly tasty!

This is cycle 3 for me.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ruskiegirl said:


> @OurLilFlu
> @Hopeful2014
> Yeah I can try my choices are limited where I live tho :thumbup:
> 
> I think I may have found what I am looking for a RE !!!
> Larry Penney, M.D.
> https://www.hcfwcda.com/Health-Care-For-Women/about.html

Ruskiegirl: I definitely think you need a new doc...yours sounds like they aren't doing what YOU want...not listening to you at all. Good luck :).


----------



## nikkilucky77

MamaPeaches said:


> I'm losing baby. This is my second miscarriage in a row :cry: We will try again but not sure if it will be this month or next.

I'm so sorry...I'm crying for you...I read that and I was tearing up. I can't imagine how that would feel :cry:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Catching up on reading and CONGRATS Ruskiegirl and Ourlilflu!! 

Hopeful14: Yes...every symptom is maybe..I wish it was black and white instead of gray :). I know I have gotten a little better during the tww...trying not to read into things TOO much. Now it is trying not to poas since I'm 8 dpo hehe. Once I hit 7 dpo the addiction is hard to ignore :)


----------



## Tangerine

MzImpatient said:


> Your symptoms sound promising!!!
> My symptoms mimic yours, except for being extremely hungry. I feel more queasy. Nothing sounds good to me. except last night i ate taco bell and it was incredibly tasty!
> 
> This is cycle 3 for me.

It's so weird, the cramps have actually been kind of intense. Like I sprained my uterus or something. Hahaha. I would be wondering if AF is on her way but she's not even due until the 20-21st. :shrug: I actually laid down this morning because I felt really nauseated suddenly, then ended up falling asleep for a couple of hours. That's not abnormal with my Still's Disease, though. I feel like I'm on the fast train to Crazytown because "they" always say that you can't have real symptoms this early. :dohh:

With some luck maybe we will each be looking at our BFPs soon! I am glad I bought FRERs yesterday. This month I just bought HPTs locally so they're like $15 each and I don't want to waste them! lol It's the only thing that will stop me from testing toooo early. 

:dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So much CM ! Everytime I use the restroom my undies are wet I have never had so much cm its crazy :thumbup:


----------



## chulie

Ruskiegirl said:


> So much CM ! Everytime I use the restroom my undies are wet I have never had so much cm its crazy :thumbup:

Oh man Ruskie that's such a good sign its crazy!!! There are gonna be a LOT of ladies wondering what you did different this month!! Hahahaa


----------



## Ruskiegirl

The only thing I did different was :sex: every other day :thumbup:


----------



## chulie

Uuugghhhhhhh. I just need to vent ladies and I apologize profusely if I offend anyone. Sometimes these public forums are insane. There's all these people in the first trimester talking about how they still smoke and want to cut down and everyone seems to coddle and "oh it's ok"...like. Am I living in some f&@$ing alternate universe here!??!!!!!! Like why are people acting like this is even a little bit ok? Telling her it's not that bad. Seriously!?!? I dunno. I get in different places its maybe viewed differently but then I got called out because I was the only one who "nicely" said she needs a bit of a kick in the pants to just quit. Aarrrgggg. Like I said. I really apologize because I don't know everyone's situation. Maybe it's just the ttc thing that it extra got to me!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Chulie: I hear you! My half sister got prego and smoked the whole time! I was soo pissed because here I am trying so hard. I am trying to make myself ready for a baby and she just didn't care the whole time. It is understandable right away but ween yourself off that S*%#!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ruskiegirl: I have heard that a lot of cm is a good thing! I think I am going to try your every other day ;).


----------



## chulie

nikkilucky77 said:


> Chulie: I hear you! My half sister got prego and smoked the whole time! I was soo pissed because here I am trying so hard. I am trying to make myself ready for a baby and she just didn't care the whole time. It is understandable right away but ween yourself off that S*%#!

Omg I know right. My cousin smoked her whole pregnancy and told people her doctor told her it was worse for the baby if she quit. Ya maybe at 30 weeks but not if you'd stopped right away!!!! Surprise surprise her poor son has the worst asthma :( thanks for understanding. It felt so much better to get that out!! I didn't response and just walked away from that thread!!


----------



## MamaBear93

chulie said:


> Uuugghhhhhhh. I just need to vent ladies and I apologize profusely if I offend anyone. Sometimes these public forums are insane. There's all these people in the first trimester talking about how they still smoke and want to cut down and everyone seems to coddle and "oh it's ok"...like. Am I living in some f&@$ing alternate universe here!??!!!!!! Like why are people acting like this is even a little bit ok? Telling her it's not that bad. Seriously!?!? I dunno. I get in different places its maybe viewed differently but then I got called out because I was the only one who "nicely" said she needs a bit of a kick in the pants to just quit. Aarrrgggg. Like I said. I really apologize because I don't know everyone's situation. Maybe it's just the ttc thing that it extra got to me!!!

Here we go. I am about to say something to you that you may not know if you have never been a smoker.

It is hard to quit! Nicotine is one of the most addicting drugs in the world. I am with you that PG women have no business smoking! I found out I was PG and I have now been six days since I have nicotine. It took me a few days to taper off but I also quit with DD. But at the same time if a woman acknowledges that it is bad and that they are trying to quit, that is still better then her just continuing to do what she is doing and not feel bad about it at all.

Don't judge what you have not been through. Your life is your life and their life is their own. Every one has different issues and trials and you must not judge someone based on their ability to do something you have never had to do.


----------



## chulie

MamaBear93 said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Uuugghhhhhhh. I just need to vent ladies and I apologize profusely if I offend anyone. Sometimes these public forums are insane. There's all these people in the first trimester talking about how they still smoke and want to cut down and everyone seems to coddle and "oh it's ok"...like. Am I living in some f&@$ing alternate universe here!??!!!!!! Like why are people acting like this is even a little bit ok? Telling her it's not that bad. Seriously!?!? I dunno. I get in different places its maybe viewed differently but then I got called out because I was the only one who "nicely" said she needs a bit of a kick in the pants to just quit. Aarrrgggg. Like I said. I really apologize because I don't know everyone's situation. Maybe it's just the ttc thing that it extra got to me!!!
> 
> Here we go. I am about to say something to you that you may not know if you have never been a smoker.
> 
> It is hard to quit! Nicotine is one of the most addicting drugs in the world. I am with you that PG women have no business smoking! I found out I was PG and I have now been six days since I have nicotine. It took me a few days to taper off but I also quit with DD. But at the same time if a woman acknowledges that it is bad and that they are trying to quit, that is still better then her just continuing to do what she is doing and not feel bad about it at all.
> 
> Don't judge what you have not been through. Your life is your life and their life is their own. Every one has different issues and trials and you must not judge someone based on their ability to do something you have never had to do.Click to expand...

Here we go??? 

Your right. I do know how hard it is. I watched my nanny die from lung cancer from smoking. My husband was a massive 2 pack a day smoker and I watched him struggle his ass of to quit. He knew I would never marry a smoker so he quit...it was so tragic to be by his side while my grown husband actually cried because he wanted nicotine so bad but didnt want to cave. But he did it...for me. While I held his hand and had to lead him to bed when the nicotine patch literally made him crazy in the middle of the night. As I stated. I wasn't trying to offend anyone. But if he could do it for me...I know it can be done. Anyways. Clearly i won't be bringing it up again. My apologies


----------



## MamaBear93

Don't get me wrong I hate it when I as a mother who has now twice done every thing that I could to quit smoking during my pregnancies and then I see those women who just keep smoking like they don't give a crap.

My mother told me to imagine my baby, in my stomach, smoking a cigarette...and that was pretty much it for me.

I have done what it took twice now to make sure that I have a healthy baby and it does upset me when I see that, but at the same time we stoop to a terrible level when we are talking bad about those women. Please don't do that here. That is not what these forums are for. That is why other women are not being that way.


----------



## nikkilucky77

chulie said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Chulie: I hear you! My half sister got prego and smoked the whole time! I was soo pissed because here I am trying so hard. I am trying to make myself ready for a baby and she just didn't care the whole time. It is understandable right away but ween yourself off that S*%#!
> 
> Omg I know right. My cousin smoked her whole pregnancy and told people her doctor told her it was worse for the baby if she quit. Ya maybe at 30 weeks but not if you'd stopped right away!!!! Surprise surprise her poor son has the worst asthma :( thanks for understanding. It felt so much better to get that out!! I didn't response and just walked away from that thread!!Click to expand...

Lol I would have walked away too...I do understand that I've never been through it though. I was always around smokers all the time. My sister, my mom and my brother smoke. My sister (not the one who just had a baby) just had a heart attack two years ago and her doctor told her that she has about 5-10 years left if she gets healthy including quit smoking. Needless to say she hasn't quit and it makes me so upset that I cry about it. UGH...someone should invent a way to quit so it is so hard for people that want to quit. For my ttc life it has been hard for me to quit the caffeine :wacko:. I used to love energy drinks on occasion and no more :(.


----------



## MamaBear93

I am not offended at all so please do not take it that way. But this is not the place to bash on other people for not doing something that you believe is right.

I know it can be done as well. Like I said I have been six days without nicotine and I went an entire year without with DD.

I know exactly how you feel and I am sure a lot of other women around the world have the same strong feelings against it, but we don't just go around bashing...


----------



## nikkilucky77

Mamabear: That is awesome how long you can go without! I know it is hard and your vision of a baby smoking in your belly is now in my head too!


----------



## MamaBear93

nikkilucky77 said:


> Mamabear: That is awesome how long you can go without! I know it is hard and your vision of a baby smoking in your belly is now in my head too!

It's a good/horrible vision to have. It's good when you are actually trying to quit but it is also pretty horrible to have to imagine it.

I just know that there are people that just don't care, and it does make me angry, but that is their life and if they want to have to deal with an unhealthy baby that is their problem because we know better. :smug:


----------



## nikkilucky77

MamaBear93 said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Mamabear: That is awesome how long you can go without! I know it is hard and your vision of a baby smoking in your belly is now in my head too!
> 
> It's a good/horrible vision to have. It's good when you are actually trying to quit but it is also pretty horrible to have to imagine it.
> 
> I just know that there are people that just don't care, and it does make me angry, but that is their life and if they want to have to deal with an unhealthy baby that is their problem because we know better. :smug:Click to expand...

AMEN to that! :) I feel 98% of people on these forums want to have a healthy baby and do everything they can to have a healthy 9 months. Plus most of us want to have a baby instead of oopsies!


----------



## Tangerine

I quit smoking 4.5 months ago. I started with gum, got a stomach bug and couldn't chew it so I ended up going cold turkey. One of my goals to be met before I even started TTC was to be smoke free and taking prenatals for a minimum of 3 months. OH decided on his own to quit with me. I can't deny that it was hard; it was extremely difficult for both of us. OH used the patch and he still has some bad days. But we did it for each other and our future family and that was great motivation for us. I know not all pregnancies are planned but surely knowing the risks when you have a LO on the way would give a lot of great reasons to stop. Much better reasons than any you might have for continuing to smoke.

ETA OH and I were both pack a day smokers up until the day we quit; definitely not casual!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@nikkilucky77: I disagree completely. I want an oopsie, or at least a :yellow:
8 cycles and counting into TTC, I seriously wish I could have spontaneously created a baby. :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

ClandestineTX said:


> @nikkilucky77: I disagree completely. I want an oopsie, or at least a :yellow:
> 8 cycles and counting into TTC, I seriously wish I could have spontaneously created a baby. :)

Lol ok I get what you are saying! I am not up to 8 cycles yet but I am sure I will be feeling the same way :). I guess I was referring to one night stands with strangers that result in pregnancy for one example...btw they make it look so easy to get pregnant. It's not fair ;)

I was an oopsie for my mom but I'm the best oopsie for her :). It is never good to hear that you were the result of make-up sex and your dad was dating two women at the same time lol.


----------



## pennymarie

Typically I stay out of these topics because I don't like telling people what to do. We are each are own, and all we have are our opinions. There are far too many cultures and individuals for there to ever be a right way. 

But I've smoked since I was 18 yrs old. We started TTC (hardcore) in 2009. I still smoked then. I never had a positive before. Honestly, even though I said I would have quit the moment I found out I was pregnant, I imagine it is possible I could've slipped. But January of 2012 I quit smoking full-stop because frankly it was making me sick. Like terribly nauseous. And I had always struggled with irregular periods. But as soon as I stopped smoking, my periods became regular and I became pregnant in 5 cycles. It ended terribly, but I made it 14 weeks. 

*In my opinion, because it worked for me* I believe that you should quit smoking before you TTC because it is hard. Very hard. Even for people who are ill from it. So then that way if you slip, its not okay, but its not as bad as when you are pregnant. This is what worked for me. I smoke maybe one or two when I'm on my period.


----------



## omgbaby

Well, I've missed a lot in the past hour.
9 times out of 10 that's why I never post my opinion on this site, because even though it is an opinion it's still going to cause an argument.
My uncle died from lung cancer after we were told it was pretty much out of his system. I will never forget seeing him laying in that bed frail & skinny as can be... All because of lung cancer that traveled through his body. He died on my grandma's (his sisters) birthday. :cry:


----------



## chulie

omgbaby said:


> Well, I've missed a lot in the past hour.
> 9 times out of 10 that's why I never post my opinion on this site, because even though it is an opinion it's still going to cause an argument.
> My uncle died from lung cancer after we were told it was pretty much out of his system. I will never forget seeing him laying in that bed frail & skinny as can be... All because of lung cancer that traveled through his body. He died on my grandma's (his sisters) birthday. :cry:

 ya I guess I'm too new..I'm like the "keener" in the office haha. Dont worry, i've clearly been put in my place and learned my lesson! 

So sorry about your uncle. Ya my nanny was the same. She had quit for like 10 years but the damage was done. Those memories stay with you forever I think.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well started having spotting its minimal and more pink then red still lots of cm mabey its IB? Have minor cramps too . Don't think I ever spotted at 9 dpo


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

No opinion I'd like to share on the above topic...

But I'm going to try not to test in the AM. This morning was negative, and I'd like to save the 2nd First Response for a few days if I can... I do have ICs for the time in between :)


----------



## omgbaby

chulie said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've missed a lot in the past hour.
> 9 times out of 10 that's why I never post my opinion on this site, because even though it is an opinion it's still going to cause an argument.
> My uncle died from lung cancer after we were told it was pretty much out of his system. I will never forget seeing him laying in that bed frail & skinny as can be... All because of lung cancer that traveled through his body. He died on my grandma's (his sisters) birthday. :cry:
> 
> ya I guess I'm too new..I'm like the "keener" in the office haha. Dont worry, i've clearly been put in my place and learned my lesson!
> 
> So sorry about your uncle. Ya my nanny was the same. She had quit for like 10 years but the damage was done. Those memories stay with you forever I think.Click to expand...

O yeah its hard to get over things like that. Even harder because he was the only one of her siblings who ever went to see her. I felt so bad for her. I can only imagine the pain she felt. His wife still goes to visit her though so that's nice.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well started having spotting its minimal and more pink then red still lots of cm mabey its IB? Have minor cramps too . Don't think I ever spotted at 9 dpo

It could be IB! Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## Tangerine

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well started having spotting its minimal and more pink then red still lots of cm mabey its IB? Have minor cramps too . Don't think I ever spotted at 9 dpo

I'll be keeping all of my fingers and toes crossed for you, Ruskiegirl! <3


----------



## RaeChay

Well! I know I'm in the minority here, but personally I love the controversial stuff. One question- why is quitting smoking such a hot button topic over quitting alcohol- which was discussed just last week I believe? Interesting though, isn't it. Personally I think it's cultural - look at 50 years ago: pregnant moms both smoked and drank & no one batted an eyelash. 

As an RN, quitting both alcohol & smoking is VERY important for TTC. That's no opinion, it's just fact (some may assert that quitting smoking is more crucial than quitting booze- I don't know the stats so I won't speak to that).

As a human, I drink in moderation throught the month & like to smoke cigars/pipes during AF. I'm rolling onto month 5 here, and if that turns to month 12 I will reconsider my habits. Because that is when my habits may begin to cost me money. At any rate: quitting things that give you pleasure is difficult, natch. However - I used to work at a jail, and I can tell you that babies are born to the worst types of mothers. If bad habits made ttc impossible, there would be far fewer of us here, that much is for sure (but try to quit! Lol). How is that for balanced ;)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@OurLilFlu You can now see the BFP blinking by your name. I'm so happy for you and I hope you'll stick around and let us know how you are! Congratulations! :happydance:

@kksy9b I'm so happy you have him to work with you and show you so much concern. Good luck! :winkwink:

@Tangerine Thanks so much. How are things going with you? Fingers crossed for a BFP on Sunday! :flower:

@gabbygabz I'll move you to TBA until you have a date. Thanks, that's such a sweet compliment. I'm sorry that round one was so frustrating and painful. I'm so glad you are getting answers and moving forward. I know you are moving toward that BFP! Good luck! :thumbup:

@River54 It's so hard to say what's happening especially with those temps! I hope you get answers soon. :hugs:

@MzImpatient Fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow! I hope this is it for you! :happydance:

@EAandBA_TTC Good luck! :flower:

@littlesteph I hope it's not going to be an early af. Your temps are going up. I hope they continue to soar! Good luck! :thumbup:

@Ruskiegirl I hope it's only IB. It's still very early! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

In the hopes of finding balance and maintaining friendships: a brief story and possible explanation for each view :winkwink:

My mother is a life long smoker. I believe she quit when pregnant, but she continued on after that. She smoked around me all the time. I tried it when I was a rebellious teen and then quit after a while just because I didn't really want to smoke. It was not really hard for me, although I know it can be very difficult for some people. However, I do believe anyone can overcome it. I continued to beg her to stop, but alas she never will. It's bad for her health and I got sick several times from being around her smoking. It's definitely bad for pregnancies and just as bad when breathed in as secondhand smoke. We all know this. It just comes down to how you handle it.

I think we do get so heated because we all have personal experiences and opinions. A lot of us have family members or someone we knew who succumbed to illness or death from smoking. That stings and it will always sting. No one can take that away from you. I know that if someone tells you _example a_ will be responsible for your death or the death of a loved one that most people who scream "stop it now! Why can't you just stop it if it means that!" Of course we have the other side where people have not experienced this and seem to be fine with smoking. Perhaps it's something they grew up with and never knew it to be dangerous and feel it's more relaxing and a normal way of life. 

We are here because we want a little baby and we need/want people to talk to. I'm not saying someone who doesn't follow medical guidelines doesn't want a little baby just as much as one who follows all guidelines, but it may feel that way to people sometimes. We are all going through such a difficult process. It's harder for some than it is for others as well. I can understand that seeing someone who has exactly what you want who seems to be treating it so flippantly can drive you crazy. Maybe you're a person who is working so hard and not allowing yourself to have anything that is considered bad for baby and not seeing two lines yet. Maybe you're having a tough day and you read something that someone says and it stings. It stings you because you remember that family member, it stings because you don't yet have what that person has, it stings because af is here and torturing you, it stings because you're in the tww and afraid you didn't do enough, it stings because you are trying so hard and on medications/hormones/treatments/etc. and it sucks to have to wait when you committed to having baby months ago. 

We don't all have to agree about everything. We can all wish each other the best of luck, offer advice along the way, and understand that we all need to be heard. We all want a little baby. The means to getting it, keeping it, and raising it might be different for many of us. Let's help each other through it. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Very well said Hopeful!


----------



## chulie

Wonderfully said Hopeful! Your so much more eloquent than I! Hahaha. 

Yaaaa Ruskie and EA and BA sounds like you ladies are our good start to the month!!!! Whoooo hooooo!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

:hi: There are not any official testers today, but I look forward to progressions and new BFPs! How about a little humor while we wait? Have a great day ladies!





:haha: But honestly...


----------



## ClandestineTX

nikkilucky77 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> @nikkilucky77: I disagree completely. I want an oopsie, or at least a :yellow:
> 8 cycles and counting into TTC, I seriously wish I could have spontaneously created a baby. :)
> 
> Lol ok I get what you are saying! I am not up to 8 cycles yet but I am sure I will be feeling the same way :). I guess I was referring to one night stands with strangers that result in pregnancy for one example...btw they make it look so easy to get pregnant. It's not fair ;)
> 
> I was an oopsie for my mom but I'm the best oopsie for her :). It is never good to hear that you were the result of make-up sex and your dad was dating two women at the same time lol.Click to expand...

I knew what you meant, I was being cheeky because all this work is tiresome after a while and if there's a place we can sign up for an oopsie - I'm ready for one, LOL. My husband's parents died earlier this year, while sorting papers from his mom's - we found not only his parent's original divorce filing (claiming his dad hadn't been around for almost 6 months before hubster was born), but also a restraining order his mom had taken out on his dad! They did actually remarry when my husband was about 5 and were still together until they died.



RaeChay said:


> Well! I know I'm in the minority here, but personally I love the controversial stuff. One question- why is quitting smoking such a hot button topic over quitting alcohol- which was discussed just last week I believe? Interesting though, isn't it. Personally I think it's cultural - look at 50 years ago: pregnant moms both smoked and drank & no one batted an eyelash.
> 
> As an RN, quitting both alcohol & smoking is VERY important for TTC. That's no opinion, it's just fact (some may assert that quitting smoking is more crucial than quitting booze- I don't know the stats so I won't speak to that).
> 
> As a human, I drink in moderation throught the month & like to smoke cigars/pipes during AF. I'm rolling onto month 5 here, and if that turns to month 12 I will reconsider my habits. Because that is when my habits may begin to cost me money. At any rate: quitting things that give you pleasure is difficult, natch. However - I used to work at a jail, and I can tell you that babies are born to the worst types of mothers. If bad habits made ttc impossible, there would be far fewer of us here, that much is for sure (but try to quit! Lol). How is that for balanced ;)

I'm with you, not bashful at all about controversy. I can help you with the data, drinking too much is definitely worse than smoking in terms of birth outcomes. Basically fetal alcohol syndrome versus low birth weight, premature birth, etc. They are both bad, as is being underweight or obese. The risks associated with maternal weight are also very real and something people really don't like talking about, due to people's sensitivities. I'd be willing to wager nearly every last one of us has at least one thing that should be done differently and most pregnant women do at least one thing they shouldn't. Even though no one's perfect, we should all work to improve the things we know aren't a good idea - whether it's cutting back or quitting smoking, keeping drinking to a minimum, and getting regular exercise, etc. Definitely judging others isn't helping us care for our own selves. 

@Hopeful2014, LOL... not all of us want "a little baby" :) I actually dread infancy. I'm excited to parent a child, even a teenager - a person. But that whole baby thing... just not my cup of tea. I swear I will be a better mother for each milestone my "baby" hits and becomes more of a "person"!


----------



## kirstyjane13

I think I have my dpo wrong. I got a positive opk on 30th may. So that means I ovulate 24-48 hours after? So im not 14dpo but between 11/13dpo. Is that right? Im so confused lol xx


----------



## omgbaby

Omg. Horrible night. Last night I started spotting before bed, woke up to nothing. Couldn't sleep at all!! Was up damn near every half hour to an hour & was sometimes awake for another hour before I could fall back asleep. So didn't temp. Wish I would have but no. Lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

@kirstyjane13: I read a paper yesterday (medical study) that ovulation can occur the day of a positive OPK and up to three days afterwards - so you likely ovulated between May 30th and June 2nd. They used ultrasound to confirm ovulation and something like 96-97% of women ovulate within that 4 day window, no matter what their temps said.


----------



## nikkilucky77

omgbaby said:


> Omg. Horrible night. Last night I started spotting before bed, woke up to nothing. Couldn't sleep at all!! Was up damn near every half hour to an hour & was sometimes awake for another hour before I could fall back asleep. So didn't temp. Wish I would have but no. Lol

I'm in the same boat as you :(...I did temp but it was lower than usual...or maybe that is because it is chilly in the bedroom. UGH


----------



## nikkilucky77

ClandestineTX: I agree...it is a lot of work! I am ready to get the 9 months going...get the whole pregnancy thing done lol. I also agree that I am uncertain how I feel about the infancy thing. I teach 4-5 year olds and I love seeing their personalities shine through but babies make me a bit nervous. I tell myself that it is because they aren't my baby...I am hoping that is the case :)


----------



## lesh07

Well hubby and I finally made up last night so dtd on cd 9 and will hopefully be getting in some more dtd over the next week to ttc our 6th baby. Only on my 3rd month ttc so would imagine it would take a few more months yet but you never know, lol. xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

nikkilucky77 said:


> ClandestineTX: I agree...it is a lot of work! I am ready to get the 9 months going...get the whole pregnancy thing done lol. I also agree that I am uncertain how I feel about the infancy thing. I teach 4-5 year olds and I love seeing their personalities shine through but babies make me a bit nervous. I tell myself that it is because they aren't my baby...I am hoping that is the case :)

My friends mom worked in L&D for 16 years. She promised me that there is a normal subset of new parents that are not baby people - even with their own. They do a good enough job and get more excited about parenting as time passes. I hope things work out differently for you, but I know myself. I am not expecting this magical 'it's my baby' moment. I will be one of those not baby people, but what my friend's mom told me taught me that it's OK. And I'm not crazy for wanting children, even though babies do not excite me.


----------



## RaeChay

ClandestineTX said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX: I agree...it is a lot of work! I am ready to get the 9 months going...get the whole pregnancy thing done lol. I also agree that I am uncertain how I feel about the infancy thing. I teach 4-5 year olds and I love seeing their personalities shine through but babies make me a bit nervous. I tell myself that it is because they aren't my baby...I am hoping that is the case :)
> 
> My friends mom worked in L&D for 16 years. She promised me that there is a normal subset of new parents that are not baby people - even with their own. They do a good enough job and get more excited about parenting as time passes. I hope things work out differently for you, but I know myself. I am not expecting this magical 'it's my baby' moment. I will be one of those not baby people, but what my friend's mom told me taught me that it's OK. And I'm not crazy for wanting children, even though babies do not excite me.Click to expand...

I can relate to this, as I'm always telling people I'm more excited to have teenagers than babies (they either look at me like I grew another head, or sagely say something to the effect of "well you just don't know yet...").
I've spent a lot of time around people whose relationships with their parents grew very close in teenager-hood, and remains so into their thirties- I think it is the neatest thing, and it's what I'll work towards.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@RaeChay, I'm right there with you. We're big ideas people - and free will and independent thought. I look forward to teaching my kids to argue properly (normal voice, constructive criticism, accepting differences of opinion). I think it will be fun. Plus we're so sarcastic and cheeky, I can only imagine what our kids will be like a young adults.


----------



## omgbaby

Great. Since I didn't temp FF took away my crosshairs. :(


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Negative again this morning... Took a First Response & Internet cheapie.... If you squint & hold it to the light there may have been a start to a line on the Internet cheapie- but it was more likely mind over matter... We'll see tomorrow


----------



## chulie

nikkilucky77 said:


> ClandestineTX: I agree...it is a lot of work! I am ready to get the 9 months going...get the whole pregnancy thing done lol. I also agree that I am uncertain how I feel about the infancy thing. I teach 4-5 year olds and I love seeing their personalities shine through but babies make me a bit nervous. I tell myself that it is because they aren't my baby...I am hoping that is the case :)

Omg ladies I totally know what you mean...when my daughter was born...I loved her...she was so tiny and cool...but now that she's 2...oh man..she's such a character and even though there still many rough patches (it's very frustrating as a grown up that children are basically the most irrational people on the planet that cannot be reasoned with hahaha)....she is SO much fun..she's such a person with a hilarious personality and with our next...I think as much as I'll enjoy their baby stage because I know it will be the last baby in our house.....I cannot wait for him/her to be toddlers....they're AWESOME!!!! And I also cannot wait for the older years! I grew up with a very reasonable mom and even though she drove me nuts....she was so smart and taught me so much...I think dealing with a teenager is going to be how I have to handle communication with my husband sometimes! hahahaha....but ya...I cant wait to have mini adults in the house...People do look at you like their nuts...but...I like a good challenge!


----------



## KatyW

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart

Hopeful and Mama, I'm so sorry for your losses, and hugs and prayers are with you. I had a loss before my daughter was conceived and it was truly devastating. (I was pregnant with her two months after the loss) Vent all you want here, I know having a forum helped me, because I found it tough to talk in person with friends without crying. Hugs


----------



## MzImpatient

temp spike to 97.97!!!!! yesterdays dip was 97.63


----------



## imaginary8x

AF just got me. :/ on to next month.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie... I also love a good challenge! I think it will be fun, and every time my teenager tells me they hate me, I'll know I'm doing my job!


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> @chulie... I also love a good challenge! I think it will be fun, and every time my teenager tells me they hate me, I'll know I'm doing my job!

Omg you worded it perfectly!!! I couldn't agree more! I remember babysitting my niece's (on my husbands side) one weekend. They NEVER listen to their parents...but my DH sister caves ALL the time about things.....so it's no surprise...his sister told me that her daughter M wasn't allowed to leave the house till she cleaned her room (which was such a joke because her own mother NEVER can get her to clean her room yet your gonna put that on me??) but fine...I love a good challenge...so when I showed up I told his niece M...." listen..I know how it works in this family...your mom tells you to do something...you don't...then you want to go out...you scream, she screams and eventually she caves...I get it...that works...but let me be very clear...it's 4 pm now...if you want to go out at 7...your not leaving until that room is clean...you can sit here and scream and cry and threaten anything you want...I will not raise my voice, I will not argue...but you are not going"...she looked at me and was like " Wow auntie..i feel sorry for your kids...your gonna be a super strict parent"...ironic considering I didn't raise my voice once....she tested me and I stood firm and eventually she got to cleaning her room...and then I stepped in and helped her ( because it seriously hadn't been cleaned in like a year)....I seriously got like a HIGH off it....hahahahhaa......I'm sure there are days you don't have that energy to deal with them....but....ya......needless to say....I really do look forward to teenagers.....


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hahahaha. Kids test boundaries. At all ages, at least in my experience. But adults are supposed to teach them what's acceptable and what's not. I think you did a great job with your niece!


----------



## omgbaby

More spotting this morning. Of course the witch wants to make a slow appearance!


----------



## chulie

omgbaby said:


> More spotting this morning. Of course the witch wants to make a slow appearance!

:growlmad: Not cool at all!!!!!


----------



## kiki13

Hey ladies, I had my first doctor's appointment and scan today. Turns out I wasn't uncomfortable at all with a male doctor and he was so nice that I have just decided to stick with him from now on! 

Based on my LMP, I thought I'd be about 7 weeks along, but I'm actually just 5 weeks and 4 days and my edd is around Feb 12th. The doctor did an ultrasound though so I could see the baby blob and its little heartbeat! Aww :)

My next appointment is July 4th!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, kiki13! I know seeing the heartbeat has to be a huge relief for you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:bfn: this morning for me and my temp dropped this morning:cry:


----------



## ClandestineTX

It's still WAY above your coverline. Don't read too much into a single temp, I know you know better than that, Ruskiegirl!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ClandestineTX said:


> It's still WAY above your coverline. Don't read too much into a single temp, I know you know better than that, Ruskiegirl!

I know but it is normal 2 days before af shows for me though so pretty doubtful at this point


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, ma'am - I HATE the end of the TWW. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## kiki13

ClandestineTX said:


> Congrats, kiki13! I know seeing the heartbeat has to be a huge relief for you!

Thanks :)


----------



## want2bemommy

Ruskiegirl- you sure are on a roller coaster ride- I'm sorry :-(


----------



## kiki13

Ruskiegirl said:


> :bfn: this morning for me and my temp dropped this morning:cry:

How confusing! I hope you're still not out!


----------



## melann13

I used to teach in the inner city with high schoolers who had been to juvy etc.
I totally know what you mean about getting a high from standing your ground and accomplishing what you set out to get them to do. Kids threatened to punch me etc and I'd just stand there and say "Go for it. because in ten minutes you'll be in the back of a cop car and I'll still be standing here, doing my job." I never once actually got hit, but man, they pulled back a few times and thought about it. The kicker for me was that there were 20 others watching, so if I got walked over once, it was all out war and I would be the casualty. I hope to never have to be as shrewd and bitchy with my own children, but there, well it was pure survival.


----------



## chulie

melann13 said:


> I used to teach in the inner city with high schoolers who had been to juvy etc.
> I totally know what you mean about getting a high from standing your ground and accomplishing what you set out to get them to do. Kids threatened to punch me etc and I'd just stand there and say "Go for it. because in ten minutes you'll be in the back of a cop car and I'll still be standing here, doing my job." I never once actually got hit, but man, they pulled back a few times and thought about it. The kicker for me was that there were 20 others watching, so if I got walked over once, it was all out war and I would be the casualty. I hope to never have to be as shrewd and bitchy with my own children, but there, well it was pure survival.

Damn......yeah that sounds rough!!!! You are clearly one tough cookie!!!!

Has anyone ever watched that show Family S.O.S with Jo frost? There was this one episode where the son (who had drug problems) wanted to do something and finally the mom was like "no, I'm sorry, I love you and I hate being the bad guy but I'm saying no because I love you" and this 15 year old boy actually said to his mom " Mom, I've waited 10 years to hear you say that...I know in the moment I want to be mad at you but I want to know I can't push you around"...hearing it from that kid was so well said!!! So, sounds like you know exactly what kids needs Melann


----------



## OurLilFlu

I saw that episode! And it's so true... Kids need structure and consistency! I think especially at that age with dependency issues, you can't expect a 16 year old to overcome addiction and make good choices all the time themselves, they need to be set up for success and sometimes that means saying no


----------



## OurLilFlu

And ruskie! Sorry about your temp but I hope it's not aF it's still above cover line and this whole cycle I've had such a good feeling for you!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie, I loved Jo from the Supernanny days (even with no kids) - have DVRd the new show, but only had time to watch one episode so far.


----------



## ProfWife

Melann,

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has pulled that card with high schoolers! I had one fairly belligerent one in class one year. That particular class seemed to actually be fairly supportive of me. So, one of them took up the, "Don't you disrespect, Miss. You'll have to answer to us." mentality. It was quite amusing! :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ruskiegirl: You are still above your coverline!! It could still be happening..maybe your hcg levels are trying to build up.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am 100% positive the :witch: is coming :cry: I have a plan for this next cycle tho that I hope brings a great :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

You can't leave us hanging like that, Ruskiegirl. You have to tell us your grand master plan. And I hope you're wrong about she-who-should-not-be-named.


----------



## burgbrandy

Hey ladies! I havent posted in a couple days, but not much going on. Cd 7 today and my last clomid dose. Continuing the cohosh until cd 10. Just waiting on o sometime after wednesday of next week! Had a ton of creamy cm today, which i normally get before it gets watery, but never this much. Hope that means tons of ewcm during o! Lol! I got my new opks and hpts in the mail today so i tested today. Might as well start opk testing now since i have 75 opks and another 50 on the way. Lol! And i think i have 60 hpts with 20 on the way! All stocked up for a couple cycles!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My plan is Pre-seed ,Soft Cups , Thought I would give b vitamins a shot too to lengthen my LP . I am not going to do progesterone this next cycle cause it is giving me to many false symptoms . Also lots of water around ovulation , I hardly drink any it gives me terrible heartburn so I avoid it like the plague :haha:


----------



## Tangerine

I'm not uncrossing my fingers and toes yet, Ruskiegirl. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kirstyjane13

Don't know what's wrong with me. Ive been awake for 2 hours and unable to sleep. Think it's because I know I will be testing soon. X


----------



## Mme2kdee

Cd10 and spotting. I'm praying it isn't another af. I finally thought normal cycles were coming back.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

mabey its some left over spotting ?


----------



## bamm

I know I'm late - but may I join?? We are "kind" of trying for #2 - I *think* I'm on 5 - 6DPO, I felt like I o'd on sat the 8th, but DF and I bd'd on the 9th and 13th just in case it was later. Didn't give us much of a shot having only decided to ttc this month around O day. Although I'm only guessing it's 5dpo based on OPKS, sunday was close to positive, and they've gotten much lighter since. My boobs are KILLING me, which is so rare, and I'm feeling really sick - but it's probably all in my head since I wouldn't have gone through implantation yet! HATE the tww! 

Fingers crossed for everyone waiting for their BFPs! <3


----------



## Hopeful2014

@bamm Absolutely, welcome to the group! The tww is so frustrating at times. I'll add you to TBA unless you have a specific date you want. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@ClandestineTX :haha: Well a little baby or a little person. My niece has spent so much time with my husband and me that everyone says she is just like us. She's seven now, but she is far wiser than most kids. She's intuitive, hilarious, and a little adult. However, I spend plenty of time playing ponies and imagination games. :haha: It's nice because all of that time put in over the years has made her such a sweet, awesome kid. 

@omgbaby I know the spotting and the nerves probably contributed to bad sleeping. I hope you get more rest tonight. You should get the crosshairs back. :hugs:

@nikkilucky77 I definitely think it will be love at first sight with your own baby. They can make you a bit nervous at first. (I've helped quite a bit in raising my nieces and nephew). By the time they are 3-6 months old and can smile, move, and be entertained it is so much easier and more fun! Everything will be a first! I agree; I am so ready to move beyond the ttc thing and do the pregnancy bit and then get baby! :thumbup:

@lesh07 I'm glad you've made up and it's still early in the cycle. Good luck! :flower:

@KatyW Thanks for that. I'm looking so forward to this cycle. I hope it's the one! How are you? :flower:

@MzImpatient I'm so excited for you!! I hope you get two lines very, very soon!! :happydance:

@imaginary8x I'm sorry. I'll move you to TBA for now. :hugs:

@kiki13 Great news! I'll add it to the front! :happydance:

@Ruskiegirl I agree; it's still way above coverline. :hugs: I hope that af does not come, but I love to hear that you already have a plan. I've been so interested in pre-seed, but I haven't tried it. 

@burgbrandy I've been thinking of you. I'm glad to hear you are getting all stocked up. :haha:

@Mme2kdee :hugs: I hope it stops soon. I'm sorry it's so unpredictable right now. Could it be close to ovulation?


----------



## kirstyjane13

I did a test this morning and bfn so guessing this isn't my cycle as sure I would have a bfp by now. Oh well onwards and upwards  xx


----------



## nikkilucky77

Bamm: Welcome! This is a great group :)

Hopeful14: I think you are right about the love at first sight with my baby. Once I get over that "will I break them?" :)...thank goodness for my hubby who has had one already! 

kirstyjane13: You never know until AF comes! That being said...I feel the same as you do right now and I will be with you next month! Good luck hun!


----------



## kirstyjane13

nikkilucky77 said:


> Bamm: Welcome! This is a great group :)
> 
> Hopeful14: I think you are right about the love at first sight with my baby. Once I get over that "will I break them?" :)...thank goodness for my hubby who has had one already!
> 
> kirstyjane13: You never know until AF comes! That being said...I feel the same as you do right now and I will be with you next month! Good luck hun!

Im only only on cycle 3 so I'm still not 100% in what I'm like before af is due as I never took any note before ttc so I don't know if I feel like af is on her way but im so sure my test would be bfp by now. Im sure it will happen when its meant to. Fxd af doesn't show for you xx


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful2014 - You are totally right about love at first sight with your child. I was never a "baby person," whatever that means, but when my daughter came into the world, it was amazing. I hope this next cycle is the one for you! 

As for me, I'm doing well, my kiddo is teething but seems to be feeling better after a rough week, thankfully. According to FF, I am either 3 or 5 dpo (either way, BD was covered), and am feeling neither pregnant nor "out" this month, too early to tell. :)

https://https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30cf2b//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 14:
ariel01
deemarie1223
 



Attached Files:







keep-calm-its-friday.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0









Think-Positive-Rainbow-Animated.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## burgbrandy

Ugh! I just realized something...right now, i temp at 5:15 when hubby gets up for work, then i lay back down for a bit after he leaves. Well, he starts 3rd shift again sunday night...now ill have to set an alarm and get up at 5:15 to temp still! Normally i wouldnt care so much and just start temping at 7:30 or so without much worry, but with o so close, im afraid my shift wont be clear with a 2 hour time difference. Yuck! I was looking forward to sleeping in! Lol!

The opposite happened last month...i was temping at 8 for the first week, then changed to 5:15 at like cd 10 and u can see the drop in temps due to time. But i had a few days of those low temps to place an accurate coverline. But changing only 2 days before o, and temping later instead of earlier, is gonna put just two or so temps higher than they have been and my coverline will be off. Ff would probably decide that big of a temp shift was o instead of when it actually happens. Such a hassle! Lol!


----------



## littlesteph

I tested this morning
I know its far too early as I am only 7 or 8 dpo
but I tested anyway, I saw a second line the only problem is it had no colour to it, it came up with in the time limit i'm not sure what to think but I think until there is colour to it im taking it as a bfn


----------



## omgbaby

Blah!! Witch came yesterday. Had me up at 3am with horrible cramps!! In tears & on the verge of puking. I seriously thought I was in the middle of labor & had no idea I was pregnant. Lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

omgbaby said:


> Blah!! Witch came yesterday. Had me up at 3am with horrible cramps!! In tears & on the verge of puking. I seriously thought I was in the middle of labor & had no idea I was pregnant. Lol

So sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## chulie

@burgbrandy.....ouch....I can see why you'd want to keep it the same...but ya..that sucks! hahaha...

@omgbaby...SO sorry to hear girl!!! :( 

@littlesteph....hey post a pic....maybe we can help???? your SO early...even a tiny line is an awesome thing!!!!!! fingers crossed!


----------



## melann13

omgbaby
Sorry to hear that. That's how AF always was for me from high school on. I'd always have to stay home from school and lay on the bathroom floor with a heating pad and bucket close by. When I went off BC last year they came back that way, and I thought, oh yeah I forgot this sucks, but then after my MC AF was really pathetic and that made me worry too as I felt like I must have no lining. They finally got back to the horrid pain I remembered about 6 mos later. DH thought I was dying. On the couch in a cold sweat with a heating pad... the next month we got our BFP! Must've needed a big thick lining and a strong uterus to get things working... FX for you this next month!

AFM vomited for the first time this morning. Doc had told me last week that if I hadn't yet I probably wouldn't. I have had a lot of nausea and gagginess since the beginning, especially if I'm hungry, but this morning I had cereal as soon as I got up (as I wake up starving now) and half an hour later it was back while brushing my teeth. :sick:.
I also dreamed that I was supposed to be in a wedding (it may have been my own, not sure), but the church said, no, you have to hve the wedding at 7am not because the Duchess of Cambridge is having her wedding at 2 and she's much more important than you. Thinking it was due to the fact that American news made a big deal yesterday about her last appearance before having the baby... so maybe I'm feeling like we're similar? :haha: yeah right :rofl:


----------



## MzImpatient

Hopeful2014 said:


> @bamm Absolutely, welcome to the group! The tww is so frustrating at times. I'll add you to TBA unless you have a specific date you want. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:
> 
> @ClandestineTX :haha: Well a little baby or a little person. My niece has spent so much time with my husband and me that everyone says she is just like us. She's seven now, but she is far wiser than most kids. She's intuitive, hilarious, and a little adult. However, I spend plenty of time playing ponies and imagination games. :haha: It's nice because all of that time put in over the years has made her such a sweet, awesome kid.
> 
> @omgbaby I know the spotting and the nerves probably contributed to bad sleeping. I hope you get more rest tonight. You should get the crosshairs back. :hugs:
> 
> @nikkilucky77 I definitely think it will be love at first sight with your own baby. They can make you a bit nervous at first. (I've helped quite a bit in raising my nieces and nephew). By the time they are 3-6 months old and can smile, move, and be entertained it is so much easier and more fun! Everything will be a first! I agree; I am so ready to move beyond the ttc thing and do the pregnancy bit and then get baby! :thumbup:
> 
> @lesh07 I'm glad you've made up and it's still early in the cycle. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @KatyW Thanks for that. I'm looking so forward to this cycle. I hope it's the one! How are you? :flower:
> 
> @MzImpatient I'm so excited for you!! I hope you get two lines very, very soon!! :happydance:
> 
> @imaginary8x I'm sorry. I'll move you to TBA for now. :hugs:
> 
> @kiki13 Great news! I'll add it to the front! :happydance:
> 
> @Ruskiegirl I agree; it's still way above coverline. :hugs: I hope that af does not come, but I love to hear that you already have a plan. I've been so interested in pre-seed, but I haven't tried it.
> 
> @burgbrandy I've been thinking of you. I'm glad to hear you are getting all stocked up. :haha:
> 
> @Mme2kdee :hugs: I hope it stops soon. I'm sorry it's so unpredictable right now. Could it be close to ovulation?


thanks hopeful!


----------



## MzImpatient

I think this is the start to my :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MzImpatient said:


> I think this is the start to my :bfp:

I see it !!!!


----------



## littlesteph

chulie said:


> @burgbrandy.....ouch....I can see why you'd want to keep it the same...but ya..that sucks! hahaha...
> 
> @omgbaby...SO sorry to hear girl!!! :(
> 
> @littlesteph....hey post a pic....maybe we can help???? your SO early...even a tiny line is an awesome thing!!!!!! fingers crossed!

heres the pic, taken at about the 5 minute mark
 



Attached Files:







result4.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kiki13

MzImpatient said:


> I think this is the start to my :bfp:

I think I see it!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Update later for me , I couldn't sleep a wink last night insomnia hit me hard ! Today I have no spotting tho and my cervix is now HSC with creamy cm . I have been really gassy this morning along with a case of nausea when I took my chewy prenatal it made me wanna puke , Also AF types cramps but only on my right side never had that before :shrug:


----------



## melann13

FX for you Ruskiegirl!!!
I've been taking these Fish Oil pills since getting prego (previously I was taking prenatals with DHA in them, but then the guy at the vitamin store - where I buy preggie pops for nausea- convinced me my prenatals weren't good enough and I switched to $$ones, but they don't have DHA). They're not the capsules, they're like tablets, but they are HORRIBLE!! I take them EOD (I eat a fair amount of fish), and I gag EVERY time. DH makes fun of me, so I made him take one, and of course he didn't react. I get them down quickly, but the aftertaste is RANCID.


----------



## MzImpatient

Ruskiegirl said:


> Update later for me , I couldn't sleep a wink last night insomnia hit me hard ! Today I have no spotting tho and my cervix is now HSC with creamy cm . I have been really gassy this morning along with a case of nausea when I took my chewy prenatal it made me wanna puke , Also AF types cramps but only on my right side never had that before :shrug:

When is :witch: supposed to be here?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hcg was 85 at 12 dpo


----------



## MzImpatient

OurLilFlu said:


> Hcg was 85 at 12 dpo

That's awesome! are you doing another set of betas?


----------



## omgbaby

melann13 said:


> omgbaby
> Sorry to hear that. That's how AF always was for me from high school on. I'd always have to stay home from school and lay on the bathroom floor with a heating pad and bucket close by. When I went off BC last year they came back that way, and I thought, oh yeah I forgot this sucks, but then after my MC AF was really pathetic and that made me worry too as I felt like I must have no lining. They finally got back to the horrid pain I remembered about 6 mos later. DH thought I was dying. On the couch in a cold sweat with a heating pad... the next month we got our BFP! Must've needed a big thick lining and a strong uterus to get things working... FX for you this next month!
> 
> AFM vomited for the first time this morning. Doc had told me last week that if I hadn't yet I probably wouldn't. I have had a lot of nausea and gagginess since the beginning, especially if I'm hungry, but this morning I had cereal as soon as I got up (as I wake up starving now) and half an hour later it was back while brushing my teeth. :sick:.
> I also dreamed that I was supposed to be in a wedding (it may have been my own, not sure), but the church said, no, you have to hve the wedding at 7am not because the Duchess of Cambridge is having her wedding at 2 and she's much more important than you. Thinking it was due to the fact that American news made a big deal yesterday about her last appearance before having the baby... so maybe I'm feeling like we're similar? :haha: yeah right :rofl:

Omg me too!! I used to leave school early because I was throwing up. That's actually why my mom put me on BC & then they were fine but soon as I stopped BC here they came! :(


----------



## lesh07

MzImpatient said:


> I think this is the start to my :bfp:

I can see it. xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MzImpatient said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Update later for me , I couldn't sleep a wink last night insomnia hit me hard ! Today I have no spotting tho and my cervix is now HSC with creamy cm . I have been really gassy this morning along with a case of nausea when I took my chewy prenatal it made me wanna puke , Also AF types cramps but only on my right side never had that before :shrug:
> 
> When is :witch: supposed to be here?Click to expand...

Tomorrow or sunday :thumbup:


----------



## KatyW

I think there are some BFPs around the corner - I think I saw a little something, MzImpatient. 

As for me, I'm having weird fluttering below my belly button, plus jabbing pains today, dull lower back ache on and off...


----------



## Tangerine

Hoping to see some new BFPs soon! Looks like a lot of us might be taking tests this weekend!

AFM, I'm 8 dpo today. I've been having a lot of weird symptoms! Really hoping that I might see something on my FRER Sunday morning. I feel like I'm either pregnant or my mind/body is playing serious tricks with me: I've still got the strange cramping, and sore tender breasts since O day. I went to bed early without OH last night, exhausted even though I slept in past 10:30, then woke up 3 times last night to pee when I usually don't get up through the night. I thought I might be getting a UTI but it's just that pressure feeling on my bladder, increased frequency AND volume of urine, no straining to go or burning or anything else. Too weird. I do have a lot of wet creamy CM too. :wacko:


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ruskiegirl - sounds promising!!!!! Fingers crossed. 

Well spotting stopped already...so weird. Clear blue fertility monitor still shows low fertility. Cd11. I'm guessing I won't O again until really late. I have heard alot of people get a lot of high fertility early the first month with the monitor. Mine have all been low. Has anyone had it just all of the sudden peak?


----------



## Mme2kdee

Lol Jk my spotting started again.


----------



## OurLilFlu

MzImpatient said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Hcg was 85 at 12 dpo
> 
> That's awesome! are you doing another set of betas?Click to expand...

I'm not sure they do another set here... Especially if im going to go thru midwifery. 
I basically had to argue about the quantitative hcg... My doc said they'd do a urine and it would be good enough and that 'they wouldnt be able to give me the number, yiure either pg or not. but then she checked off quant. Hcg on my lab form... Not sure if she knows her lab stuff lol but even at the lab the lady said oh they'll just let you know yes or no... It was only after that I told her I was a nurse that she said oh they can print it with the graph.... Jeezzz


----------



## RaeChay

OurLilFlu said:


> MzImpatient said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Hcg was 85 at 12 dpo
> 
> That's awesome! are you doing another set of betas?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure they do another set here... Especially if im going to go thru midwifery.
> I basically had to argue about the quantitative hcg... My doc said they'd do a urine and it would be good enough and that 'they wouldnt be able to give me the number, yiure either pg or not. but then she checked off quant. Hcg on my lab form... Not sure if she knows her lab stuff lol but even at the lab the lady said oh they'll just let you know yes or no... It was only after that I told her I was a nurse that she said oh they can print it with the graph.... JeezzzClick to expand...

Unfortunately there seems to be a faction of people in the medical community that prefer vague responses & like keeping patients in the dark when it comes to details.


----------



## ProfWife

I've personally had several doctors who didn't want me to have copies of my own lab work (or would only tell me "everything is fine" for cholesterol or something when I wanted to know what "fine" meant). It is really annoying. Most lab slips aren't even that hard to understand.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya here I know patients have the right to have copies of anything, and in dec they gave me a copy of my neg result so... But they just try to road block you. Either way I have it and I'm happy I don't think I really need to repeat it, I'm find waiting for the US


----------



## melann13

my insurance/hospital has online patient charts (not like official charts) but everytime a new lab result comes in for me I get an email and then I can log in and see it no matter how boring a test. There's even a link at the top of each one that takes you to a medical dictionary type page to explain the test. I LOVE IT. When I got all my intake BW done last week they took 6 viles of blood. It sure was nice to know what they all tested for and for each result it tells you your value and if it's high/low/normal and what the reference range is.
I can also email the doctor that way which makes me feel much less annoying than when I call since they can check my questions on their time.


----------



## Tangerine

OMG, anyone have any idea why they do that? It seriously peeves me off. I have so many tests between appointments with my GP, specialists, everyone else. It's so much easier if I just have my own records of them but they never want to give them! My GP has not been forwarded results more times than I can count. Either they get lost or they're never sent etc. etc. :growlmad:


----------



## stargazer0726

I'm out this month bfn and af :-( it was a super weird cycle only 23 days, not sure when I will be able to test again, waiting for a positive opk probably June 30th or beginning of july.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Melann.... That is the coolest thing ever! Here we do have electronic charting too in some respects but only healthcare professionals can access it, and you have to access your own record thru the doc, I just got trained on it but to look up your own record is a biiggg no no.. But that is so neat, and very with the times! I would love it too!


----------



## chulie

Wow ladies. Electronic records. That's awesome. I actually think we have that in Canada but ya. Not available to the patient. I've been lucky to have dr's who are very open and if I ask questions they'll tell me. 

So excited for the bfp that sound like their knocking on a few doors!!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Temp is back up again !!! I feel like I might be coming down with the flu but that is a symptom !!! Watery Cm is back again :thumbup: IC was a :bfn: but picking up some first signal tonight when we go shopping :thumbup:


----------



## RaeChay

Tangerine said:


> OMG, anyone have any idea why they do that? It seriously peeves me off. I have so many tests between appointments with my GP, specialists, everyone else. It's so much easier if I just have my own records of them but they never want to give them! My GP has not been forwarded results more times than I can count. Either they get lost or they're never sent etc. etc. :growlmad:

Doctors are rushed. The less detail the patient knows, the fewer questions they have and the less time the doc has to spend with them. It's much easier to say "hey, your stuff came back normal, go have a nice day" than it is to give you your exact result vs a reference range & risk you asking 20 questions about why your result is "high normal" etc. Time is money for MDs in this country.


----------



## ProfWife

Time may be money, but "high-normal" and "low-normal" may be a red flag for some people and not for others. One of the many reasons why healthcare is going down the tubes in many areas. I miss the days when the doctors tried to have a relationship with the patient. I watched a broadcast the other day where people were advised to know their pharmacists on a first-name basis and have a relationship. I think I'd rather than a relationship with the one prescribing my medication than the one compounding or filing it.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy I hate when things happen that force a change in temps. :dohh:

@littlesteph I hope that second line gets color soon. Good luck! :thumbup:

@omgbaby I'm sorry. :hugs: It sucks when she comes, but it's way worse when it hurts. I'll add you to TBA for now. 

@MzImpatient Good luck! I hope this is your BFP! Sticky dust! Any advice for how this cycle went or what you did? :happydance:

@Ruskiegirl I hope this is it for you! Those all sound like good signs. Good luck! :thumbup:

@OurLilFlu Good for you for standing up for yourself and getting that graph. I think I'll do the same when it comes time! :happydance:

@KatyW I hope you're one of those BFPs around the corner. :winkwink: Those sound like good signs! Fingers crossed! 

@Tangerine Fingers crossed for a BFP on Sunday! :flower:

@Mme2kdee Oh no! I'm sorry. That's so frustrating. :hugs:

@stargazer0726 I'll move you to June 30th for now and I can update when you're sure about ovulation. I hope this cycle is better and that you get your BFP! :flower:


----------



## MzImpatient

Hopeful2014 said:


> @burgbrandy I hate when things happen that force a change in temps. :dohh:
> 
> @littlesteph I hope that second line gets color soon. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> @omgbaby I'm sorry. :hugs: It sucks when she comes, but it's way worse when it hurts. I'll add you to TBA for now.
> 
> @MzImpatient Good luck! I hope this is your BFP! Sticky dust! Any advice for how this cycle went or what you did? :happydance:
> 
> @Ruskiegirl I hope this is it for you! Those all sound like good signs. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> @OurLilFlu Good for you for standing up for yourself and getting that graph. I think I'll do the same when it comes time! :happydance:
> 
> @KatyW I hope you're one of those BFPs around the corner. :winkwink: Those sound like good signs! Fingers crossed!
> 
> @Tangerine Fingers crossed for a BFP on Sunday! :flower:
> 
> @Mme2kdee Oh no! I'm sorry. That's so frustrating. :hugs:
> 
> @stargazer0726 I'll move you to June 30th for now and I can update when you're sure about ovulation. I hope this cycle is better and that you get your BFP! :flower:

if it's truly a BFP and a sticky bean, all I did was use my convince plus lube from end of af till 1dpo, nothing else.


----------



## MzImpatient

Hopeful, I also have to put out there that you are doing a phenomenal job with keeping up with this group/thread. I couldn't do it. And thank you for starting it, the support is amazing.

I know I do not post much, but thank you ladies for being amazing and supportive. Even if this isn't my bfp or it's another chem, it's nice to have you wonderful ladies to pick me or anyone else for that matter, right back up and encourage us to go at it again.

THANK YOU!


----------



## kirstyjane13

MzImpatient said:


> Hopeful, I also have to put out there that you are doing a phenomenal job with keeping up with this group/thread. I couldn't do it. And thank you for starting it, the support is amazing.
> 
> I know I do not post much, but thank you ladies for being amazing and supportive. Even if this isn't my bfp or it's another chem, it's nice to have you wonderful ladies to pick me or anyone else for that matter, right back up and encourage us to go at it again.
> 
> THANK YOU!

I agree, thanks hopeful xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Af got me this morning a day early. So im out. Can you change my testing day to july 13th xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

kirstyjane13 said:


> Af got me this morning a day early. So im out. Can you change my testing day to july 13th xx

I'm sorry. I updated your date. :hugs: Fingers crossed for fireworks and two bright pink lines in July!


----------



## kirstyjane13

Hopeful2014 said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> Af got me this morning a day early. So im out. Can you change my testing day to july 13th xx
> 
> I'm sorry. I updated your date. :hugs: Fingers crossed for fireworks and two bright pink lines in July!Click to expand...

Thank you. I do feel slightly disheartened but it will happen when its meant to and that was only cycle 3 so still early days xx


----------



## nikkilucky77

kirstyjane13: I'm sorry the witch got you...there is always next month :). Good luck!

I am probably right behind you...I keep having these stabbing pinches/pains and I am sure it is just AF sending a postcard before she visits lol


----------



## OurLilFlu

I knew you weren't out ruskie! And yes I second the amazing job hopeful has been doing!


----------



## chulie

Yes I have to third how Hopeful seems like our fearless leader and ultimate cheerleader!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

hopeful14: Yes, thank you! You do a wonderful job and you stay so optimistic for us all. Thank you for this thread and group :)


----------



## Mme2kdee

Hopeful - thank you!!! You are truly amazing! We are lucky :)!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I know it's a bit far off but I couldn't bd this month due to hsg procedure being right after ovulation!! Annoying. Now I know my tubes are open I'm ready for action and will hoping to get my bfp on the 22 July. Please could you put me down for testing then hopeful?:flower:

I also want to take this chance to thanks all the girlies on this thread and hopeful for keeping me saine and your support
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mummy2o

CD12, almost ready to ovulate in a few days yay. Had a brilliant day with my son though. We got his haircut and he wiggled around less than last time so thats an improvement, we brought so really nice cake and went out for a nice lunch (going to gain about 7 pounds by the morning!!!) and to top it off we went on my son's favourite form of transport a bus. So it was very lovely mother son bonding day. Now we're watching Barney after a bath before bed.


----------



## ariel01

Lazydaisys said:


> I also want to take this chance to thanks all the girlies on this thread and hopeful for keeping me saine and your support
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I agree, big thanks to hopeful and everyone else - this is a great thread! Hope to see more BFPs soon. AFM, I'm onto the next cycle but not sure about O so please put me under TBA.

Lazydaisys - did the HSG hurt at all? Sorry the timing was bad!

Mummy2o - Hope you see O soon!


----------



## Tangerine

Really it's true, I don't think I could keep up with so many posters like you have been, Hopeful. Your positivity is wonderful and totally contagious! <3

9 DPO: One more sleep until I test. Still lots of symptoms (and my temp spiked almost right off the chart this morning) but don't want to get my hopes up too much because I know I'm more likely to see this: :bfn: ! 

I am really getting anxious to see what my temp and HPT look like tomorrow morning though. :hissy:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Looks promising with that upward trend, just going up and up! Yay :test:


----------



## KatyW

Tangerine said:


> Really it's true, I don't think I could keep up with so many posters like you have been, Hopeful. Your positivity is wonderful and totally contagious! <3
> 
> 9 DPO: One more sleep until I test. Still lots of symptoms (and my temp spiked almost right off the chart this morning) but don't want to get my hopes up too much because I know I'm more likely to see this: :bfn: !
> 
> I am really getting anxious to see what my temp and HPT look like tomorrow morning though. :hissy:

Your chart looks good, hope you see those two pink lines tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## kirstyjane13

nikkilucky77 said:


> kirstyjane13: I'm sorry the witch got you...there is always next month :). Good luck!
> 
> I am probably right behind you...I keep having these stabbing pinches/pains and I am sure it is just AF sending a postcard before she visits lol

Thanks, hope she doesn't arrive for you. Fxd xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Tangerine said:


> Really it's true, I don't think I could keep up with so many posters like you have been, Hopeful. Your positivity is wonderful and totally contagious! <3
> 
> 9 DPO: One more sleep until I test. Still lots of symptoms (and my temp spiked almost right off the chart this morning) but don't want to get my hopes up too much because I know I'm more likely to see this: :bfn: !
> 
> I am really getting anxious to see what my temp and HPT look like tomorrow morning though. :hissy:

Good luck for the morning. Hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## newbie2013

Lots of exciting events taking place!! Fxed for you all!

AFM, our bding timing has been awful again. Not holding out much hope this cycle and next cycle will be interrupted because DH is travelling for work and I'm not sure what I'm doing yet - school year finishes in 10 days or so. Also just found out a friend at work is pregnant unexpectantly (her kids are 15, 11 and 8). I'm really happy for her but wish it was me. (Sigh) Soon will be, I hope.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hsg wasn't too bad. Would have it done again if I have to. I felt a very bad intense af type cramping for less than 10 sec when the dye went through. I was just thinking oh dear this quite bad and then it stopped and it was all over. I reminded myself that childbirth must be a lot worse!! 
The timing was bad because they only do the procedure once a month at our hospital. I had it done day 17 and I ovulated day 15. But having a forced break has probably been a good idea x





ariel01 said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I also want to take this chance to thanks all the girlies on this thread and hopeful for keeping me saine and your support
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I agree, big thanks to hopeful and everyone else - this is a great thread! Hope to see more BFPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon. AFM, I'm onto the next cycle but not sure about O so please put me under TBA.
> 
> Lazydaisys - did the HSG hurt at all? Sorry the timing was bad!
> 
> Mummy2o - Hope you see O soon!Click to expand...


----------



## littlesteph

@Hopeful2014 
thank you, 
I did test again this morning it looked like there was some colour starting but I couldn't really make it out it was so faint. i'm hoping it dose it darker


----------



## pennymarie

So I think I will test wednesday the 19th because I don't know which day I ovulated, if I did. But if I make it that long, then I think I will be anywhere from 10DPO to 14DPO, so I'm hoping it'll be an accurate BFN or BFP, just not a BFM (big fat maybe). FF has changed my O day 3 times so far...so we shall see. 

My journal has most my symptoms, but I really do feel pregnant because of the level of nausea and lack of appetite. Usually before a period I'll get super hungry. But not feeling so hungry.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys Date updated. I'm so glad to hear that your procedure has gone well and that you are ready to go. Perhaps good results and the forced break will be very beneficial for you! Good luck! :flower:

@mummy2o That sounds like such a sweet day. Those are definitely the days you reflect on and remember the memories from it. :flower:

@ariel01 I moved you to TBA. Fingers crossed for a July BFP! :flower:

@Tangerine I am so excited for you. I hope your temp soars and you get two pink lines! I'll be eagerly awaiting your response. Good luck! :happydance:

@newbie2013 It *will* soon be you! I'm sorry your timing has been off. I imagine it is so much more difficult when dh has to travel or cannot be around all the time. Fingers crossed! :flower:

@littlesteph For it to be so early and you can see some color is exciting! I hope you get two dark, solid lines soon! Good luck! :happydance:

@pennymarie Date updated. I know you've had such a hard time this month. I hope this is your BFP! Good luck! :flower:


Ladies, Thanks so much for the kind and encouraging words! I am so thankful that each one of you is here and that we can talk to each other. I do like to read every response and to respond to everyone as well. I want you all to know you are heard and that someone is there. Otherwise it can seem like people are left out. I'd hate for someone to feel as though she typed her message and then no one cared or that it didn't matter. Sometimes advice is needed or sometimes just encouragement or comfort. I want this to be a real group where everyone feels like she matters and it's not just a random thread of people where you may or may not get a personalized response. I honestly and genuinely want each one of you to get your BFP. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs A

So... Looks like I defo ovulated yesterday. 1dpo and counting...


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AF is a no show this morning :happydance: Will be testing later on this afternoon


----------



## littlesteph

@Hopeful2014. i'm starting to think they are evap lines, the lines don't show within the time limit :( but have slight colour to them, no change today not really expecting there to bed as colour on started showing yesterday. I haven't had evaps on this test before and have been testing since 4dpo. i'm starting to think i'm just getting a bad case of line eyes, no idea what to think at the moment, af is not due for another 4 5 days so I guess theres still time for that to change


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Mrs A I hope you caught the little egg! Good luck! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl I hope you get two lines!! :happydance:

@littlesteph There is definitely time for solid, dark lines to appear. I'm very hopeful for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 16:
nikkilucky77
Tangerine
Kaia
Ruskiegirl
 



Attached Files:







lbd2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, I am starting to get a little down about it but I think that because i'm scared of how long it will take to fall pregnant. I really don't want it to take 2 years again


----------



## Tangerine

That's great Ruskie! And littlesteph, I hope you both have 2 strong lines soon.

AFM: :bfn: this morning, but my temp is high again. I'll test again in a few days if it keeps it up. FF has my AF starting on Thursday so we'll see. 

OH is already convinced we will get our BFP this month because I was really tired, nauseated and had a few dizzy spells yesterday. He cooked sausages for dinner (which I normally like), baked potatoes and corn. I felt better when I started eating my potato but I took one bite of the sausage and immediately felt like I was going to be sick! I managed to finish my carbs and felt totally fine after dinner. :wacko: Sometimes my AOSD makes me feel ill but I've never had that kind of aversion to a certain food before. :shrug: WTF.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Temp fell way below cover line this morning, didn't even bother wasting an IC... Going to pick up my clomid this morning & wait for AF.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ruskie, littlesteph and tangerines, I hope those are all bfps in hiding, your charts still looks amazing!!! Sorry EAandba that AF seems on the way :(


----------



## KatyW

Yes, keep us updated on the testing, ladies, I'm sure some BFPs are coming in...


----------



## KatyW

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Temp fell way below cover line this morning, didn't even bother wasting an IC... Going to pick up my clomid this morning & wait for AF.

Sorry your temp dropped :hugs:.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Posted details on my journal, worried I may have somehow managed to ovulate a week (or more early)... now waiting to see what my temp/ body does over the next week. I HATE weeks like this!

Details, if you're interested/bored: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...secret-baby-making-texas-69.html#post27941083


----------



## littlesteph

I did yet another test this evening, and it kinda looks like the line is getting darker, made hubby look at it as I thought I was getting line eyes and he could see it too, I have taken a photo but you can't really make it out, i'll upload a pic later see what you ladies think


----------



## ProfWife

Been lurking for a while...negative test this morning at 11 dpo...temp was low but I haven't been sleeping well for several days (getting up 2-3 times or not sleeping at all one night). I have a fern microscope and my ferning pattern went away clearly after ovulation but returned about 5 days ago and has been strongly ferning ever since). 

So, I'm trying to remain positive, but getting a little down.


----------



## littlesteph

9dpo eveing pee, I didn't look at it until about half hour half I did the test so not sure when the line came up. 
do you ladies see it?
 



Attached Files:







result9dpo.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 11


----------



## nikkilucky77

I feel like I see a hint of a line...maybe starting? When is af due?

I tested this morning and BFN. Not even a hint of a line and af is due tomorrow according to FF. :(....oh well, there is next month!


----------



## littlesteph

between the 19th and the 21st


----------



## nikkilucky77

You have some time for a line to really develop! Good luck :)


----------



## littlesteph

thank you,
i'm hoping it dose, trying not to get my hopes up to high :haha:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im out the :witch: decided to make a late appearance today , Put me down for July 14th please :thumbup:


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ruskie - I am so sorry to hear the witch showed! FX for this month!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ruskiegirl said:


> Im out the :witch: decided to make a late appearance today , Put me down for July 14th please :thumbup:

Ruskiegirl: I am in the same boat...she came tonight for me too. And actually I am due next month at the same time. :)

Hopeful14: Please put me down for July 14th. Thanks!!


----------



## burgbrandy

So sorry ruskie!

Just took my last cohosh dose today...should o around wednesday. No positive opk yet, but they have gotten lighter the last 2 days so i should see a positive opk tomorrow or tuesday! already have some twinges and pinching in my right ovary.

Ive decided im just gonna sleep in til 7:30 instead of temping at 5. I want my beauty rest! Lol! I should still see a nice shift, but my chart may be a little odd. 

Ill be testing june 29 since we are going to cedar point that day. I think ill stay away from the rollar coasters though since ill be about 10 dpo. Too early to know for sure and close to implantation, so better safe than sorry! Dont wanna mess up our chances. :)


----------



## KatyW

littlesteph said:


> 9dpo eveing pee, I didn't look at it until about half hour half I did the test so not sure when the line came up.
> do you ladies see it?

I see a line there!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies. I have not been on very much recently but figured I'd give an update. Not trying in June seemed like forever and was very hard. I have my post op surgery doctor appt tomorrow morning. I'm on a liquid only diet for 24 hours and have to do a bowel prep :/ shoot me now lol. My surgery is scheduled Tuesday at 8:30. I'm getting a lap and dye, hsg, d&c and chromotubation. I am super nervous about the anesthesia and pain afterwards. But am excited to finally get answers after 6 failed clomid cycles and 1 failed iui. Praying we get the go ahead to try in July! I have to take a week off work after surgery so that stinks! If we conceive in July well have an April baby and DH and my birthdays are both in April! Fingers crossed. Good luck to all of you ladies still waiting. Prayers sent!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies. I have not been on very much recently but figured I'd give an update. Not trying in June seemed like forever and was very hard. I have my post op surgery doctor appt tomorrow morning. I'm on a liquid only diet for 24 hours and have to do a bowel prep :/ shoot me now lol. My surgery is scheduled Tuesday at 8:30. I'm getting a lap and dye, hsg, d&c and chromotubation. I am super nervous about the anesthesia and pain afterwards. But am excited to finally get answers after 6 failed clomid cycles and 1 failed iui. Praying we get the go ahead to try in July! I have to take a week off work after surgery so that stinks! If we conceive in July well have an April baby and DH and my birthdays are both in April! Fingers crossed. Good luck to all of you ladies still waiting. Prayers sent!

GL hun , I am nervous of being knocked out myself so I understand how your feeling !!! Hopefully it gives you the answers your looking for :thumbup: I hope July is my month to my youngest has a birthday in April and it would be nice to have close birthdays so many in my family hehe


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Tangerine I hope your temp stays up! Those are all great signs. Good luck! :flower: 

@EAandBA_TTC I'm sorry. :hugs: I always dread the temp drop. I'll move you to TBA for now. 

@KatyW I've got to say those temps are looking really good so far! It's all upward and definitely different from your other chart. Good luck!! :flower:

@ClandestineTX I am not sure. It could just be a random temp. Hopefully we will see it drop back down so you can feel more prepared. I was looking at your chart overlay. Do you think it could be similar to your March chart? Day 8 in March was really high and then it dropped the next day. Good luck at your committee meeting and with that temp! :thumbup:

@littlesteph It's looks like a tint of something. It's still very early and has time to darken. Fingers crossed! :thumbup:

@ProfWife I know how it feels to see the temp go down even if it's not by much. :hugs: It's still high above the coverline. I know saliva shows the ferning pattern around ovulation, but does it have a way of predicting based on patterns after ovulation as well? It's very interesting. Good luck! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 :hugs: Date updated. Fireworks and pink lines-YES, please!

@Ruskiegirl :hugs: Date updated. JULY-here we come!

@burgbrandy Good luck on catching the little egg! I understand about the roller coasters. I always feel a little nervous even about little things like lifting my dog. :winkwink:

@Dannixo I've been wondering about you! I can totally understand the nerves of it all, but I truly hope you get the answers you need. An April baby will be wonderful especially for your birthdays! I am kind of hoping that happens for March with dh and my birthday being in March. :winkwink: Please let us know how everything goes tomorrow and Tuesday. Rest and relax while off from work. :thumbup:

AFM We celebrated our anniversary today (well, Sunday technically, but I've not been to sleep yet). We watched Man of Steel, the new Superman, which was pretty cool. I'm waiting to o and I presume we will start the marathon soon! :haha: I'm very eager for my bfp. However, so far this month (cd 9 now) I've told myself to slow down. Stop demanding ovulation day to hurry up and stop hurrying to the finish line. I want to enjoy af-free days! I would have never, never ever rushed to the end of a cycle when not ttc. I want to make the most of the days I have this month. I hope the bfp is waiting for me at the end of the line!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful2014, good eye on the chart comparison! I hope it's just a fluke! It's 230 AM, and I'm still up (took a very long nap, have unable to go back to sleep since 11 PM) and think today's temp isn't going to resolve this. Continuing EOD,OPKs and temps, in the hopes this was just a fluke... waiting, as usual!


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 17: Kalush

For whichever stage you are at:
 



Attached Files:







keep-calm-and-enjoy-a-relaxing-bath-1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0









rsz_keep-calm-and-bd-on.png
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0









keep-calm-and-enjoy-being-pregnant.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## littlesteph

:cry: tested again this morning, I hate these internet cheapies, although the line turned up in the time limit its a lot lighter then last nights test, I think the test from last night was a really mean evap :( :cry: 
not due on for another 3 to 4 days but these are meant to be sensitive so I think I might be out


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Tangerine I hope your temp stays up! Those are all great signs. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @EAandBA_TTC I'm sorry. :hugs: I always dread the temp drop. I'll move you to TBA for now.
> 
> @KatyW I've got to say those temps are looking really good so far! It's all upward and definitely different from your other chart. Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> @ClandestineTX I am not sure. It could just be a random temp. Hopefully we will see it drop back down so you can feel more prepared. I was looking at your chart overlay. Do you think it could be similar to your March chart? Day 8 in March was really high and then it dropped the next day. Good luck at your committee meeting and with that temp! :thumbup:
> 
> @littlesteph It's looks like a tint of something. It's still very early and has time to darken. Fingers crossed! :thumbup:
> 
> @ProfWife I know how it feels to see the temp go down even if it's not by much. :hugs: It's still high above the coverline. I know saliva shows the ferning pattern around ovulation, but does it have a way of predicting based on patterns after ovulation as well? It's very interesting. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @nikkilucky77 :hugs: Date updated. Fireworks and pink lines-YES, please!
> 
> @Ruskiegirl :hugs: Date updated. JULY-here we come!
> 
> @burgbrandy Good luck on catching the little egg! I understand about the roller coasters. I always feel a little nervous even about little things like lifting my dog. :winkwink:
> 
> @Dannixo I've been wondering about you! I can totally understand the nerves of it all, but I truly hope you get the answers you need. An April baby will be wonderful especially for your birthdays! I am kind of hoping that happens for March with dh and my birthday being in March. :winkwink: Please let us know how everything goes tomorrow and Tuesday. Rest and relax while off from work. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM We celebrated our anniversary today (well, Sunday technically, but I've not been to sleep yet). We watched Man of Steel, the new Superman movie, which was pretty cool. I'm waiting to o and I presume we will start the marathon soon! :haha: I'm very eager for my bfp. However, so far this month (cd 9 now) I've told myself to slow down. Stop demanding ovulation day to hurry up and stop hurrying to the finish line. I want to enjoy af-free days! I would have never, never ever rushed to the end of a cycle when not ttc. I want to make the most of the days I have this month. I hope the bfp is waiting for me the end of the line!


Hopeful, I have fingers crossed for you. I feel that your time is going to come soon when you get your bfp. I know all of us on this thread are inspired by your positivity and supportive words and are waiting to celebrate the sticky bfp. 

As for me, I'm testing tomorrow a.m.; my chart does look similar to my bfp chart from two years ago, and I'm not experiencing usual AF / PMS symptoms. BD was spot on too. Amazingly, I o'd when A was actually home, nothing short of a small miracle. (He's out of town frequently, military duties ) ... Hoping that I can surprise my husband with a great birthday present next week :). We joke that he's had some awful birthdays in the past (we were in the ER on his birthday two years ago, and last year, he flew from Alaska to Germany on a military flight, losing many hours to multiple time changes, on his birthday) ;) Maybe we can change that pattern this year.


----------



## KatyW

littlesteph said:


> :cry: tested again this morning, I hate these internet cheapies, although the line turned up in the time limit its a lot lighter then last nights test, I think the test from last night was a really mean evap :( :cry:
> not due on for another 3 to 4 days but these are meant to be sensitive so I think I might be out

:hugs:, but you are not out yet, it's still early


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, I still have a little hope I will get my bfp but not so much of it now :)


----------



## AllStar

Hello ladies, I haven't been around much lately as I was trying to relax a bit and not think about ttc so much (hence staying off here) well that didn't work and I'm more frustrated and confused than ever! My last two cycles I've ovulated cd 27 but this month (when I'd didn't temp or use opk's!) AF has arrived today on cd 30?! And I've had spotting for the last 3/4 days? I don't know what's going on? Is it normal for your cycle to shorten so quickly? I haven't done anything at all to bring ovulation forward? 

My last cycle lengths were: 43, 37, 43, 39 and my last one 30? 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Good luck to everyone still trying and congrats on all the bfp's while I was away!  x


----------



## Tangerine

@Ruskiegirl: Sorry she got you, I hope your master plan pays off with a July BFP! :thumbup:

littlesteph, your AF is due at the same time as mine according to FF, and there definitely was something on your test yesterday. You still have lots of time for it to turn into 2 strong lines. 

Dannixo, I hope all of your procedures go smoothly and give you all of the answers you need to get your BFP. :hugs:

AFM, just when I was trying to relax after my :bfn: and get ready to welcome the witch: FF has flagged my chart this morning as "Possibly Triphasic on Day 24." My temp went down slightly again this morning but it's still high (36.90 C / 98.42 F). :-k 

I don't want to waste my other FRER and get another BFN so I'm going to wait to test later this week, probably Thursday. Fingers crossed for a few more days of these high temps in the meantime. :af: :flower:

Happy Anniversary to you Hopeful <3 I love the plan to take things slow. If AF gets me I will probably make that a goal for myself next month too!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@KatyW, good luck - I grew up in a military family and know planning isn't something that's possible most of the time!

@Tangerine - your chart is awfully promising, I hope it's a good sign for you.

AFM... temp still up. Just waiting to find out if I've somehow made it into the TWW a week (or more) early...


----------



## littlesteph

Tangerine said:


> @Ruskiegirl: Sorry she got you, I hope your master plan pays off with a July BFP! :thumbup:
> 
> littlesteph, your AF is due at the same time as mine according to FF, and there definitely was something on your test yesterday. You still have lots of time for it to turn into 2 strong lines.
> 
> Dannixo, I hope all of your procedures go smoothly and give you all of the answers you need to get your BFP. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, just when I was trying to relax after my :bfn: and get ready to welcome the witch: FF has flagged my chart this morning as "Possibly Triphasic on Day 24." My temp went down slightly again this morning but it's still high (36.90 C / 98.42 F). :-k
> 
> I don't want to waste my other FRER and get another BFN so I'm going to wait to test later this week, probably Thursday. Fingers crossed for a few more days of these high temps in the meantime. :af: :flower:
> 
> Happy Anniversary to you Hopeful <3 I love the plan to take things slow. If AF gets me I will probably make that a goal for myself next month too!

I did do another test this morning all though I could see something in the time limit I could barely make it out


----------



## Tangerine

Thanks. :hugs: Maybe you did O early? I guess you could still have 2 fluke temps but I think 3 would confirm it tomorrow? :shrug: Good luck

@AllStar It's really hard to say what happened without BBT. A shorter ovulatory cycle would be great, but it could have also been an anovulatory cycle. Most women have them occasionally. It's impossible to say whether you ovulated or not without BBT. With the spotting that you had for 3-4 days before AF, I would probably guess that your short cycle was anovulatory. 



ClandestineTX said:


> @KatyW, good luck - I grew up in a military family and know planning isn't something that's possible most of the time!
> 
> @Tangerine - your chart is awfully promising, I hope it's a good sign for you.
> 
> AFM... temp still up. Just waiting to find out if I've somehow made it into the TWW a week (or more) early...


----------



## littlesteph

I've decided when hubby gets back from work I am making him do one of the tests that way i'll know if it's the start of a bfp that can't make its mind up or the tests


----------



## nikkilucky77

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies. I have not been on very much recently but figured I'd give an update. Not trying in June seemed like forever and was very hard. I have my post op surgery doctor appt tomorrow morning. I'm on a liquid only diet for 24 hours and have to do a bowel prep :/ shoot me now lol. My surgery is scheduled Tuesday at 8:30. I'm getting a lap and dye, hsg, d&c and chromotubation. I am super nervous about the anesthesia and pain afterwards. But am excited to finally get answers after 6 failed clomid cycles and 1 failed iui. Praying we get the go ahead to try in July! I have to take a week off work after surgery so that stinks! If we conceive in July well have an April baby and DH and my birthdays are both in April! Fingers crossed. Good luck to all of you ladies still waiting. Prayers sent!

Good luck! I will be sending extra prayers your way! I agree about April babies! I am a teacher so I think an April baby would be perfect (or May) :).


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful14: Enjoy O day and the fun :)..good luck to you! 

Littlesteph: Another pair of eyes would help I bet :). Baby dust your way!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hi ladies, sorry for being MIA but yesterday was a fantastic Fathers Day. I did tell Kurtis that morning and it was quite the surprise to pull off.
So here's the story! I hope you can see the collage picture well enough... A few days ago I bought the 'Dude, You're Gonna be a Dad' book and the card. Yesterday morning though I snuck out of bed and did a quick Walmart trip. I developed on of the pics of my hpt, bought some scrapbook paper, pink and blue balloons, a pump and some bacon. In the parking lot I made a bookmark with the paper and the picture of the hpt and wrapped the book. In the back alley near my house I started furiously pumping balloons and stuffing the trunk of my car with them. I hid the present with the card on top under all the balloons. Went back home did the dishes and started breakfast. Once oh got and was outside with the digs I asked him to go get milk that i had forgotten in the trunk and popped the trunk with the key fob button. From the front step I did whip out my phone and get it all on video! He opened the trunk and before looking in looks at me filming and says 'what?! like 3 times. Finally he looks and and says 'what did you do this for?' And reads the card, takes a few seconds to let it sink in and just asks excitedly 'really?!?'. Then we hugged it out both in tears on the front step! Aww! Lol
After that had a nice breakfast, visited out friends who are also expecting the news and then toy family BBQ. We didn't tell my family because we're waiting for Kurtis's to be back in town. Hope you liked it! Sorry it's so long!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ClandestineTX

That's so cute!


----------



## ProfWife

Cute announcement!

@Hopeful - Fertile Focus detects estrogen surges in the system through the saliva. There should be an estrogen surge following implantation and for some women there is simply a second surge of estrogen in the second half of the the TWW. 

It's hard to tell if the estrogen surge is due to an implantation or just the body's processes, but I'm definitely having another surge of some kind. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luteal_phase


----------



## Mrs A

Awwww that's sooooo cute!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ourlilflu: That is super CUTE! I love it :)...how wonderful was it to tell him on Father's Day?!


----------



## OurLilFlu

It was wonderful! I think he was a bit surprised I kept it a secret for so long, but how can you not, now it'll be a good story for years to come!


----------



## chulie

Ourlilflu.....AMAZING!!!!!! What a cute story!!!

@HOPEFUL....I actually couldn't agree with you more. I feel like I'm wishing time away so I swore this month I was just gonna SLOW down.....enjoy my days and not even look at how many dpo I am. I go on my fertility app just to update when I got my period and when we bd....so that if I need to look back on the data I can....as of this moment I actually have NO idea what CD I am...I do know I'm ovulating this week some time???...I'm just gonna enjoy each day as it comes.......easier said than done sometimes..but....not knowing what CD I am I feel like is a step in a more "relaxed" direction!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Chulie and Hopeful: I think I should do that this month too...just stop with all the temping and OPKs. Just BD when we want (which is plenty :)). I like it ladies!!


----------



## omgbaby

Such a cute announcement!! Im always thinking of new announcement ideas!!


----------



## KatyW

Such a cute way to announce it, ourlilflu!


----------



## littlesteph

asked hubby to do one of the tests to see if the same thing happens to him he said it wouldn't do one because there was no point and nothing would come up. that's exactly what I wanted to happen for nothing to come up at least then i'd know that if it was the tests or not, he then turned and said what do you expect for something so cheap.


----------



## Lazydaisys

My dr told me do not temp or opk just bd 2-3 times a week and if its going to happen it will happen. I had already tried this for a year. Now I find it stressful to not determine ovulation, I just the cbfm and then double check with a digital. I only test usually for about 7 days. Once I've had the o I don't temp or track because what's done is done... I do symptom spot though because I can't help myself! And pregnancy testing -I'm an addict. I'm going to try and cut down on that. 

Im also wishing my life away. Can't wait until AF so I can start a new cycle, can't wait until ov, can't wait to test, can't wait to try again..... Can't wait for bfp! Can't wait to actually have a baby!


----------



## Lazydaisys

:hugs:I expect a lot from those cheap test!!!:growlmad:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@littlesteph: I've always used el cheapos and never had an evap. I have had two faint evaps on FRER's - just my experience. 

@Lazydaisys: I'm right there with you. If I didn't know exactly what was going on, I'd still be trying to figure it out and keep track of it (unofficially, in my head) - I find it's easier to temp and check and OPK or HPT and move on with my day. This will continue to work out brilliantly, until I get a BFP and go into shock!


----------



## Tangerine

OurLilFlu - That's such a beautiful surprise for your DH! I think you will both have wonderful memories of that day for the rest of your lives. <3 

I would love to surprise my K when it happens for us but I don't think I could hide it from him. He's pretty involved with all of the symptom spotting and excited to talk about TTC so far, so I think he would figure it out. I would probably just end up spilling too. We've been super close friends since our early twenties (he's 31, I'm 29), officially together almost 2 years and I moved in over a year ago. So it's hard to keep anything a secret for very long at this point. :dohh: It sounds like you did an amazing job making sure he had no idea what was coming! :haha:

This month he keeps saying he thinks we're going to get a BFP. I like his optimism and excitement about TTC but it's also kind of stressing me out! :hissy: At least there's only a few more days to pass until expected af.....

@Lazydaisys and ClandestineTX I agree too, I know I would get wayyyy too stressed out about TTC if I couldn't confirm O day and know when to expect AF. My cycle isn't 100% regular so I need to know when AF is actually late and when I'm just having a longer cycle. OH and I are both analytically minded people and so far he likes charting too, he thinks seeing actually seeing my temps change in response to hormones is very cool! :thumbup: I haven't used OPKs yet, maybe next month, but I've been charting religiously every day. 

Today is the first day I've had any stress over my chart, and that's just because I saw the word "triphasic." :dohh:


----------



## ProfWife

@Tangerine... that's been my largest issue with trying not to feel disappointed this time. My hubs is actually asking me every morning what the results are, wanting to know my temp and the ferning test results. He has even taken to rubbing and talking to my belly already.

I hate to feel like I continually disappoint him since we haven't had a positive yet.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lazydaisys said:


> My dr told me do not temp or opk just bd 2-3 times a week and if its going to happen it will happen. I had already tried this for a year. Now I find it stressful to not determine ovulation, I just the cbfm and then double check with a digital. I only test usually for about 7 days. Once I've had the o I don't temp or track because what's done is done... I do symptom spot though because I can't help myself! And pregnancy testing -I'm an addict. I'm going to try and cut down on that.
> 
> Im also wishing my life away. Can't wait until AF so I can start a new cycle, can't wait until ov, can't wait to test, can't wait to try again..... Can't wait for bfp! Can't wait to actually have a baby!

I have heard if it is going to happen..it will happen..all the time!! JUST HAPPEN ALREADY!! LOL! 

I feel the same way! Can't wait for a bfp and a baby! Good luck hun :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Tangerine: Hubster did that to me a few cycles ago - he just "knew" and "had a feeling" that he'd "done it" - I actually felt really out that cycle and tried not to drown his excitement with my blah-ness... and then I had to tell him he was wrong. First time ever telling that man he was wrong hurt me.


----------



## stargazer0726

So I took an opk yesterday morning and it was getting darker than the day before but not positive yet, took one last night and if it wasn't positive it was super closer, dtd last night. This morning my opk was VERY positive way darker than the control line. I'm hoping we will dtd but hubby will be home super late from a baseball game. So I'm thinking June 30th will still work for an early testing date it will be 12 pdo. So we shall see what happens.  


Hopeful2014 said:


> @burgbrandy I hate when things happen that force a change in temps. :dohh:
> 
> @littlesteph I hope that second line gets color soon. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> @omgbaby I'm sorry. :hugs: It sucks when she comes, but it's way worse when it hurts. I'll add you to TBA for now.
> 
> @MzImpatient Good luck! I hope this is your BFP! Sticky dust! Any advice for how this cycle went or what you did? :happydance:
> 
> @Ruskiegirl I hope this is it for you! Those all sound like good signs. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> @OurLilFlu Good for you for standing up for yourself and getting that graph. I think I'll do the same when it comes time! :happydance:
> 
> @KatyW I hope you're one of those BFPs around the corner. :winkwink: Those sound like good signs! Fingers crossed!
> 
> @Tangerine Fingers crossed for a BFP on Sunday! :flower:
> 
> @Mme2kdee Oh no! I'm sorry. That's so frustrating. :hugs:
> 
> @stargazer0726 I'll move you to June 30th for now and I can update when you're sure about ovulation. I hope this cycle is better and that you get your BFP! :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

Ourlilflu- that was an adorable.story! Definitely one you will remember for years to come!

My DH is going to be in New York for business on the day AF is due. Since I'm not testing early, I know I'll want to test that morning if AF doesn't show up. I.asked him if it was okay if I test without him there and he was like "No! I want to be here when we get a positive not find out about it later!" I Dont know if I'll be able to hold out an extra day though if the witch stays away!


----------



## Lazydaisys

nikkilucky77 said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> My dr told me do not temp or opk just bd 2-3 times a week and if its going to happen it will happen. I had already tried this for a year. Now I find it stressful to not determine ovulation, I just the cbfm and then double check with a digital. I only test usually for about 7 days. Once I've had the o I don't temp or track because what's done is done... I do symptom spot though because I can't help myself! And pregnancy testing -I'm an addict. I'm going to try and cut down on that.
> 
> Im also wishing my life away. Can't wait until AF so I can start a new cycle, can't wait until ov, can't wait to test, can't wait to try again..... Can't wait for bfp! Can't wait to actually have a baby!
> 
> I have heard if it is going to happen..it will happen..all the time!! JUST HAPPEN ALREADY!! LOL!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> It's been said to me a lot also.:growlmad:
> I'm actually bored of the whole process:coffee:
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## pennymarie

Aaaaaaaaaaah. Today I just entered my lower temp, it was 97 F and it change my O day. AGAIN!! How?? My temp is lower, not higher.

HELP??


----------



## ClandestineTX

pennymarie said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaah. Today I just entered my lower temp, it was 97 F and it change my O day. AGAIN!! How?? My temp is lower, not higher.
> 
> HELP??

All things considered, my $$$ is on CD 26. I've been punished by fertility frenemy for inconsistent temps before... whether or not they were my own doing!


----------



## pennymarie

ClandestineTX said:



> pennymarie said:
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaah. Today I just entered my lower temp, it was 97 F and it change my O day. AGAIN!! How?? My temp is lower, not higher.
> 
> HELP??
> 
> All things considered, my $$$ is on CD 26. I've been punished by fertility frenemy for inconsistent temps before... whether or not they were my own doing!Click to expand...

Thank you! That's what I think too. I mean I know my post O symptoms, and I definitely have been feeling them for awhile. Why else are my breasts huge? And I've been having AF cramps for days. Though with my temperature dip I'm pretty sure I shall be starting tomorrow or the next. The latest.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Btw hopeful my first midwife appt is July 22! Info night at the birth centre on Wednesday!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX Another high temp! Now I want to see what Tuesday gives you. You had bd 3 days before and the day of if it does turn out to be cd 9. I'm still thinking it might drop again. Perhaps it has something to do with all that exercise?!? :shrug: I noticed you upped it every month; you must be getting in shape! :thumbup:

@littlesteph :hugs: Do you have any other types of tests? I know it is hard for both of you to see the negatives and the "maybes". I hope you get a good solid answer soon. 

@KatyW Thanks so much! I do think those temps look so good. They just keep climbing higher! You have been so sweet and I hope you and your husband get to celebrate a BFP for his birthday! Good luck! :happydance:

@AllStar What a terrible surprise af must have been. :hugs: I'm not really sure what might have caused it to come so much earlier this month. Do you stress enough usually to delay ovulation and maybe you didn't this time? I know; that's a long shot. Did you monitor your cm at all this time or notice any ovulation type pains? Or did you do anything different this month like eating differently, traveling, or exercising? I'm sorry this happened when you were trying to relax. Are you going to start temping and monitoring it again this cycle? Shall I move you to TBA until you're sure? 

@Tangerine Thanks! It's definitely a good sign that FF says it could be triphasic. I hope your temps stay high. Good luck on Thursday! Fingers crossed!! :flower:

@chulie & @nikkilucky77 Great! I hope the more relaxed approach helps. I will continue to temp because I think I would go crazy if I didn't have any idea what was going on. However, I am going to try to stop thinking about life in two week increments. :haha:

@nikkilucky77 Think of the maternity leave and the summer break combined! Good luck to you! :flower:

@Lazydaisys Doesn't it annoy you for doctors to give you such an unscientific answer? :haha: I agree; I have to temp to know when ovulation is. I will plan bd every day around it, but I hope to slow down the rush to get to it and definitely the rush to get to testing/af time. 

@OurLilFlu I know it must have been so hard to keep it from him, but what an exciting way to tell him! I am all for grand gestures and secret planning. I usually do something like that for birthdays and Christmas. I am so happy for you and now the adventure can begin for both of you! :happydance: I'll add the appointments to the front! 

@ProfWife That's very neat. I guess it's like when the temp can drop in the lp for implantation or for the estrogen surge as well. Very cool. I agree about the disappointment as well. My husband always knows the temp drop at the end of the month is bad. It's great that he is involved, but it sucks when he knows it's bad. It's like I can try to avoid it myself, but knowing he knows makes it more real I guess. I think we all feel like we are the one who is disappointing each other. :hugs:

@stargazer0726 Good luck! :flower:

@kksy9b My husband wants to be the one to dip/use the dropper on the tests! I love that he cares, but I always think it would be nice to sneak a little. :haha:

@pennymarie :hugs: I agree with ClandestineTX. I'd say cd 26. I'll be interested to see what your temp does tomorrow.


----------



## KatyW

I've gotten a very faint second line on a cheap-o test. I think it may be the start of a BFP, but I need to wait a few days to see what happens. In limbo over here.


----------



## Hopeful2014

KatyW said:


> I've gotten a very faint second line on a cheap-o test. I think it may be the start of a BFP, but I need to wait a few days to see what happens. In limbo over here.

I thought those temps looked good! I hope so much that you get two dark lines soon!! :winkwink:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

At least the :witch: is being kind this cycle , I have hardly any cramps and if they come they are minor :thumbup:


----------



## KatyW

Thanks, lady. Still so early, but hopefully I'll see dark lines in a few days.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies could do with some advice....I am on cd 15 and am just ovulating today (which is late for me as the past 2 months it's been cd 10) we dtd on cd 9, cd 11 and last night on cd 14. Well when i wiped this morning and noticed my usual ovulating symptoms - a very clear, stretchy cm i also noticed slithers of blood in it and i am a bit crampy this morning. 

A little worried so any advice would be good. xxx


----------



## lesh07

KatyW said:


> I've gotten a very faint second line on a cheap-o test. I think it may be the start of a BFP, but I need to wait a few days to see what happens. In limbo over here.

Hope you get that bfp hunni. xxx


----------



## ProfWife

Hardly slept at all last night (30-40 minutes if I were to guess). Took temp before I got out of bed, but I'm sure it's a "to be discarded" temp.

Test this AM was clearly negative.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Ruskiegirl I'm glad it's not too rough this month. It's always the worst when it's painful as well as annoying. :flower:

@lesh07 It could be blood from ovulation. A lot of women have some spots during ovulation time. It usually subsides and isn't a lot. I've noticed tiny strings of it in my cm before, but I don't have it every time. Has it continued or any other pains? :hugs:

@ProfWife That sounds like my Saturday night! I hope you find some time to rest today. Your lp temps look much higher this month. That with the ferning could be good signs! Fingers crossed! :flower:


----------



## lesh07

Hi hopefull. Just cramping along the womb area and some backache. The blood is still sightly in the cm but not as much. x


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - I love how optimistic you are...I'm not so much at this point. I'm weirdly okay though. Means it's less likely I'll be 6-8 weeks during band camp this year...may have a chance to have a vacation baby...would be able to keep our family visit for Christmas/New Years without fear of early labor...


----------



## littlesteph

@Hopeful2014 I have a Boots own brand that I plan on using tomorrow. I am starting to think I am out though as have been getting cramps, and have had a slight drop in my temp again this morning, I have also had a increase in cm, don't think I usually get that, but I did another test this morning and I've been getting the same result, faint positive with in the time limit but not getting darker, I think its just a bad batch


----------



## melann13

Lesh, I agree that it could be ovulation spotting. I thought I had it one month (my only mid-cycle spotting since going off BC), but then ovulated days later... So weird. Anyway, even if dtd wasn't rough, I have had random bleeding from that too, which is nothing to worry about. That is what caused the only spot of blood I've had this pregnancy, and we were being VERY gentle. Just random... I wouldn't worry much. As long as your temp didn't plummet or something weird.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful2014: temp down to follicular phase range... but it was an hour and a half later than normal and I didn't go to sleep until almost 2 am, so jury is still out. Some of my friends on my journal are voting for the exercise. I'm hoping they are right and that my body now has an internal fat burning furnace! Only down 5-6 lbs from where I started, but I'll take any loss at this point (recovering from hypothyroidism, making weight move = hard)


----------



## Tangerine

@ProfWife, ClandestineTX - That's what he's been like and it's incredibly cute, but I hate to disappoint him. We started TTC expecting that it might take a while to get a sticky BFP with my autoimmune disease. Even when we are eventually lucky enough to get a positive HPT we can't really be confident about it until second trimester, then it will be a high risk pregnancy all the way to the end. He knows the situation, but I guess he's just much better at being optimistic than I am. :flower:

12 DPO and my BBT isn't getting any lower, still "possibly triphasic." :wacko: :af:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## littlesteph

So I thought i'd post some photos from 9dpo and today 11dpo to see if you ladies can see anything or see a difference.

i'm not seeing a difference, the lines are coming up in the time limit, I am thinking they are mean evaps as I have had 2 days of temp drops and I have been getting AF type cramps, I am feeling a pinching feel right now and sorry tmi increase in cm. i'm really confused and have no idea what is going on.

the one with only one test in is from 9dpo, the one with 2 in are from today, the one with no blue bit on it is from this morning and the one with blue is from this afternoon
 



Attached Files:







result9dpo.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5









result11dpo.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tangerine

littlesteph, I think your tests from today are actually a bit darker, still very light, but I think it would be unusual to have so many evaps and they look like BFP to me... At 11 DPO I think even a very faint line is a great sign, it's not unusual to have cramping early on and your chart is still well above the cover line. I would definitely try with a different brand, maybe try to hold off until tomorrow or the next day if you can wait that long. I know it must be very nerve-racking waiting for a clear result but it seems like POAS is causing you more stress right now, just my 2 cents. <3 Good luck xx

:dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Tangerine, FX your "triphasic" chart is the start of a BFP!

@littlesteph, I can sort of see something on the one on the right, FX for you, too!


----------



## littlesteph

Tangerine said:


> littlesteph, I think your tests from today are actually a bit darker, still very light, but I think it would be unusual to have so many evaps and they look like BFP to me... At 11 DPO I think even a very faint line is a great sign, it's not unusual to have cramping early on and your chart is still well above the cover line. I would definitely try with a different brand, maybe try to hold off until tomorrow or the next day if you can wait that long. I know it must be very nerve-racking waiting for a clear result but it seems like POAS is causing you more stress right now, just my 2 cents. <3 Good luck xx
> 
> :dust:

thank you
I think you are right testing so much is driving me up the wall :haha: 
I think I will hold off testing tomorrow and will use my boots own brand on Thursday, its going to be hard to hold off but needs to be done. 
I thought because my temp has gone down todays in row my chances are pretty much slim xx


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hopeful will you please put me down for testing July 10th. Thank you!


----------



## lesh07

littlesteph said:


> So I thought i'd post some photos from 9dpo and today 11dpo to see if you ladies can see anything or see a difference.
> 
> i'm not seeing a difference, the lines are coming up in the time limit, I am thinking they are mean evaps as I have had 2 days of temp drops and I have been getting AF type crampos, I am feeling a pinching feel right now and sorry tmi increase in cm. i'm really confused and have no idea what is going on.
> 
> the one with only one test in is from 9dpo, the one with 2 in are from today, the one with no blue bit on it is from this morning and the one with blue is from this afternoon

I can see lines on all of them. Good luck hunni. Xx


----------



## littlesteph

lesh07 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> So I thought i'd post some photos from 9dpo and today 11dpo to see if you ladies can see anything or see a difference.
> 
> i'm not seeing a difference, the lines are coming up in the time limit, I am thinking they are mean evaps as I have had 2 days of temp drops and I have been getting AF type crampos, I am feeling a pinching feel right now and sorry tmi increase in cm. i'm really confused and have no idea what is going on.
> 
> the one with only one test in is from 9dpo, the one with 2 in are from today, the one with no blue bit on it is from this morning and the one with blue is from this afternoon
> 
> I can see lines on all of them. Good luck hunni. XxClick to expand...

thank you :) xx


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hi Ladies, been away for a bit and not been online forages so just checking in, lovely to see the thread is still going strong and more BFPs!!


----------



## pennymarie

Yup. Temperature dropped further to 96.9 F. So that means today or tomorrow. Plus when checked CP there is some blood. This cycle has been disappointing because I never knew when I ovulated so there was barely any bding. Just so sick of the heartbreak


----------



## Lazydaisys

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies could do with some advice....I am on cd 15 and am just ovulating today (which is late for me as the past 2 months it's been cd 10) we dtd on cd 9, cd 11 and last night on cd 14. Well when i wiped this morning and noticed my usual ovulating symptoms - a very clear, stretchy cm i also noticed slithers of blood in it and i am a bit crampy this morning.
> 
> A little worried so any advice would be good. xxx

I had this last month at ovulation - the same just a very small amount of red slithers. I didn't know what it was, I hoped it was implantation but it was way too early. My AF came at normal time later that cycle. I google and saw that sometimes people get it after intercourse, ovulation or just random spotting or a scratch or damage to vaginal wall. It's probably nothing to worry about.:hugs:
I'm trying to keep a record of these things so I can find patterns. I'm noticing lots more things that I'd never noticed in 20 years of cycles now I'm really looking!:hugs:

Does anybody else have any suggestions?


----------



## Tangerine

littlesteph said:


> thank you
> I think you are right testing so much is driving me up the wall :haha:
> I think I will hold off testing tomorrow and will use my boots own brand on Thursday, its going to be hard to hold off but needs to be done.
> I thought because my temp has gone down todays in row my chances are pretty much slim xx

You never know, I've looked at a lot of HPT pictures lately :blush: and it's normal to just have very faint lines until AF is due. That's partly why I'm holding off testing again until Thursday too, I really want to see a strong second line if I POAS. My chart didn't even start looking triphasic until 9 dpo, so Sunday's test probably would have been too early to detect it even if I am pregnant. FF has a lot of good info in their FAQs about their HPT studies that convinced me to hold out; I think you might find them comforting too: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html

:hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

Tangerine said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> thank you
> I think you are right testing so much is driving me up the wall :haha:
> I think I will hold off testing tomorrow and will use my boots own brand on Thursday, its going to be hard to hold off but needs to be done.
> I thought because my temp has gone down todays in row my chances are pretty much slim xx
> 
> You never know, I've looked at a lot of HPT pictures lately :blush: and it's normal to just have very faint lines until AF is due. That's partly why I'm holding off testing again until Thursday too, I really want to see a strong second line if I POAS. My chart didn't even start looking triphasic until 9 dpo, so Sunday's test probably would have been too early to detect it even if I am pregnant. FF has a lot of good info in their FAQs about their HPT studies that convinced me to hold out; I think you might find them comforting too: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

will have a read of it now
will it say what triphasic means I have no idea what it is


----------



## Tangerine

littlesteph said:


> will have a read of it now
> will it say what triphasic means I have no idea what it is

There's an informal study on it here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic_Pattern_and_Pregnancy.html

It's a second thermal shift to higher level that some women get after implantation. It's more common on pregnancy cycles but it doesn't really tell you anything. Just kind of exciting for chart stalking purposes! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

Tangerine said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> will have a read of it now
> will it say what triphasic means I have no idea what it is
> 
> There's an informal study on it here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic_Pattern_and_Pregnancy.html
> 
> It's a second thermal shift to higher level that some women get after implantation. It's more common on pregnancy cycles but it doesn't really tell you anything. Just kind of exciting for chart stalking purposes! :haha: :happydance:Click to expand...

don't think I got that in my chart then :(


----------



## burgbrandy

Dont worry, u dont have to have a triphasic chart to be pregnant! And lots of charts with a triphasic pattern arent pregnant. I have about 8 out of 11 completed charts that are triphasic with an implantation dip and im still not pregnant. And ive seen dropping temps on pregnancy charts. Keep in mind, charting is for one purpose: confirming ovulation. It cant tell u if ur pregnant or not. :) hope that helps!


----------



## littlesteph

it has thank you


----------



## pennymarie

So I've had some really strong (7) AF like cramps. All day. And I am spotting bright pink mixed with CM. I've been staying over at a friend's house for the past few days because I've been helping with her one year old. And I've been using your thermometer. And...I went home to pick up some stuff and compared our thermometers. Her's says my temp right now is 98.2 F....mine (that I've been using all cycle) says 98.6 F...

I think I'm going to adjust all my temps accordingly??


----------



## ClandestineTX

pennymarie said:


> Yup. Temperature dropped further to 96.9 F. So that means today or tomorrow. Plus when checked CP there is some blood. This cycle has been disappointing because I never knew when I ovulated so there was barely any bding. Just so sick of the heartbreak

My $0.02 - after the :witch: clears out - try for every other day, every third day at the least. If you can pinpoint ovulation at the end of the next cycle, great, but even if you can't - you'll know you're covered!



burgbrandy said:


> Dont worry, u dont have to have a triphasic chart to be pregnant! And lots of charts with a triphasic pattern arent pregnant. I have about 8 out of 11 completed charts that are triphasic with an implantation dip and im still not pregnant. And ive seen dropping temps on pregnancy charts. Keep in mind, charting is for one purpose: confirming ovulation. It cant tell u if ur pregnant or not. :) hope that helps!

I just wanted to second everything you said^^



pennymarie said:


> So I've had some really strong (7) AF like cramps. All day. And I am spotting bright pink mixed with CM. I've been staying over at a friend's house for the past few days because I've been helping with her one year old. And I've been using your thermometer. And...I went home to pick up some stuff and compared our thermometers. Her's says my temp right now is 98.2 F....mine (that I've been using all cycle) says 98.6 F...
> 
> I think I'm going to adjust all my temps accordingly??

It's really about the trend over time, but if adjusting your temps makes you feel better - have at them!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I just got released from the hospital. The surgery went well. Unfourtantly my left tube was damaged beyond repair so they had to remove it. My right tube had a severe blockage of endometriosis which they removed. I got 4 incision one of which is in my belly button. They had to use a catheter to force me to use the restroom before I could leave. I'm super sore and crampy. I got two narcotics to fill though. The doctor told DH while I was in recovery that our only chance will be iui now. We can't have sex for 6 weeks so guess we will be back in August now :( more waiting sucks! I am bleeding a pretty good amount as well. Really tired in and out of sleep due to the pain killers and anesthesia. Thank you all for your well wishes! It means alot to have so much support.


----------



## ProfWife

Dannixo-So sorry to hear that the surgery couldn't just outright solve everything.

Praying the additional time can be still productive for you and your husband to digest everything.

Praying for a quick healing. Rest up!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! I just got released from the hospital. The surgery went well. Unfourtantly my left tube was damaged beyond repair so they had to remove it. My right tube had a severe blockage of endometriosis which they removed. I got 4 incision one of which is in my belly button. They had to use a catheter to force me to use the restroom before I could leave. I'm super sore and crampy. I got two narcotics to fill though. The doctor told DH while I was in recovery that our only chance will be iui now. We can't have sex for 6 weeks so guess we will be back in August now :( more waiting sucks! I am bleeding a pretty good amount as well. Really tired in and out of sleep due to the pain killers and anesthesia. Thank you all for your well wishes! It means alot to have so much support.

So sorry about the rough surgery hun :hugs: At least there is hop with IUI tho :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 I still think it sounds like ovulation spotting or perhaps a little cut from bd. Sometimes that can happen even if it's not too rough. :hugs:

@littlesteph I agree that the cramping and increased cm could be good signs. Your temp is still up as well. The temps don't have to continue to go up every day. There can be some variance and ups and downs even after pregnant as long as they stay up. It's so hard because almost everything is a sign for being pregnant and for not being pregnant. I really hope the other test gives you a solid answer. :hugs:

@ClandestineTX That's good progress and I know it takes determination to stick with exercising! I thought the exercise might influence it as well. I'm watching for tomorrow's temp! :flower:

@Tangerine I'm so happy that he is so comforting and involved. You will be each others biggest support system and you will make it through ttc and the pregnancy together. I am excited about those temps! Good luck! :flower:

@MamaPeaches Date updated. I'm so happy to see that you are back. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@Mummy to HP Welcome back! How's everything going? :flower:

@pennymarie I'm sorry you've had such a hard time this month. I know it's been very confusing and frustrating. I truly hope your cycle gets regulated and is easier for you to interpret next month. We all seem to have a wonky cycle every now and then. I know you will see a BFP soon. :hugs:

@Lazydaisys I agree; you can notice so many different things that may have gone unnoticed before ttc. :wacko:

@Dannixo Despite the obstacles, I'm glad to hear you are out of surgery and resting now. I'm sorry that it didn't go the way you wanted and that you have a wait ahead of you. You did what was necessary and you will continue to do what you can. I am very hopeful that after all this you will get your BFP. Lots of women have to have iui and have beautiful babies. We will be here for you during your recovery and in August when you can start again. Rest and feel better. :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

littlesteph said:


> So I thought i'd post some photos from 9dpo and today 11dpo to see if you ladies can see anything or see a difference.
> 
> i'm not seeing a difference, the lines are coming up in the time limit, I am thinking they are mean evaps as I have had 2 days of temp drops and I have been getting AF type cramps, I am feeling a pinching feel right now and sorry tmi increase in cm. i'm really confused and have no idea what is going on.
> 
> the one with only one test in is from 9dpo, the one with 2 in are from today, the one with no blue bit on it is from this morning and the one with blue is from this afternoon

I think these are bfps. FX for you. Wait a few more days and see what happens to the second line, it is still early, it's all too easy to compare tests to other women who get blazing 2 lines at like 9 dpo :hugs:. Doesn't mean much, implantation happens at different times/everyone's different.


----------



## KatyW

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! I just got released from the hospital. The surgery went well. Unfourtantly my left tube was damaged beyond repair so they had to remove it. My right tube had a severe blockage of endometriosis which they removed. I got 4 incision one of which is in my belly button. They had to use a catheter to force me to use the restroom before I could leave. I'm super sore and crampy. I got two narcotics to fill though. The doctor told DH while I was in recovery that our only chance will be iui now. We can't have sex for 6 weeks so guess we will be back in August now :( more waiting sucks! I am bleeding a pretty good amount as well. Really tired in and out of sleep due to the pain killers and anesthesia. Thank you all for your well wishes! It means alot to have so much support.

I'm glad that your surgery is over, hoping that your recovery goes okay. :hugs:. FX that later this summer you see a bfp :)


----------



## KatyW

Ya'll,
Having very faint positives on multiple tests, though I'm afraid to call it a bfp, because I need to see a progression, darker line. Still a few days away from expected AF day.


----------



## Fallen8905

hi ladies 

sorry i havent been on for a while. I have been really sick with a virus. I haven't been taking my metformin properly. But i done a opk this morning and its positive so it looks like i actually ovualted on my own :) Ovualtion should be tomorrow as i have 37 day cycles. Then ill be on tww :) How is everyone?


----------



## hemu

:bfp:Bfp :)

Hi Folks..

Finally after 7 months of TTC and a mc in 2012 I got my BFP :)

Keeping my fingers crossed. Hopeful of a healthy happy baby. Keeping my fingers crossed and prayers strong.

Baby dust and lots of love to you my lovely ladies


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW I am so excited and anticipating a strong BFP in a few days. Good luck! :happydance:

@Fallen8905 I'm sorry you've been ill, but that's great news that you ovulated on your own! Good luck catching that egg! :thumbup:

@hemu :happydance: :happydance: That's amazing news! Shall I add the BFP to the front page; which date do you want it under? I hope you stay in touch and let us know about your pregnancy!


----------



## Fallen8905

Congrats hemu!!!!


----------



## littlesteph

Hopeful2014 said:


> @lesh07 I still think it sounds like ovulation spotting or perhaps a little cut from bd. Sometimes that can happen even if it's not too rough. :hugs:
> 
> @littlesteph I agree that the cramping and increased cm could be good signs. Your temp is still up as well. The temps don't have to continue to go up every day. There can be some variance and ups and downs even after pregnant as long as they stay up. It's so hard because almost everything is a sign for being pregnant and for not being pregnant. I really hope the other test gives you a solid answer. :hugs:
> 
> @ClandestineTX That's good progress and I know it takes determination to stick with exercising! I thought the exercise might influence it as well. I'm watching for tomorrow's temp! :flower:
> 
> @Tangerine I'm so happy that he is so comforting and involved. You will be each others biggest support system and you will make it through ttc and the pregnancy together. I am excited about those temps! Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @MamaPeaches Date updated. I'm so happy to see that you are back. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:
> 
> @Mummy to HP Welcome back! How's everything going? :flower:
> 
> @pennymarie I'm sorry you've had such a hard time this month. I know it's been very confusing and frustrating. I truly hope your cycle gets regulated and is easier for you to interpret next month. We all seem to have a wonky cycle every now and then. I know you will see a BFP soon. :hugs:
> 
> @Lazydaisys I agree; you can notice so many different things that may have gone unnoticed before ttc. :wacko:
> 
> @Dannixo Despite the obstacles, I'm glad to hear you are out of surgery and resting now. I'm sorry that it didn't go the way you wanted and that you have a wait ahead of you. You did what was necessary and you will continue to do what you can. I am very hopeful that after all this you will get your BFP. Lots of women have to have iui and have beautiful babies. We will be here for you during your recovery and in August when you can start again. Rest and feel better. :hugs:

thank you. I haven't tested today given it a break for the day, my temp has gone back up this morning as well


----------



## littlesteph

KatyW said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> So I thought i'd post some photos from 9dpo and today 11dpo to see if you ladies can see anything or see a difference.
> 
> i'm not seeing a difference, the lines are coming up in the time limit, I am thinking they are mean evaps as I have had 2 days of temp drops and I have been getting AF type cramps, I am feeling a pinching feel right now and sorry tmi increase in cm. i'm really confused and have no idea what is going on.
> 
> the one with only one test in is from 9dpo, the one with 2 in are from today, the one with no blue bit on it is from this morning and the one with blue is from this afternoon
> 
> I think these are bfps. FX for you. Wait a few more days and see what happens to the second line, it is still early, it's all too easy to compare tests to other women who get blazing 2 lines at like 9 dpo :hugs:. Doesn't mean much, implantation happens at different times/everyone's different.Click to expand...

thank you, I am hoping they are bfp, seems strange to get so many coloured evaps, even more so for them to show up in the time limit.


----------



## littlesteph

hemu said:


> :bfp:Bfp :)
> 
> Hi Folks..
> 
> Finally after 7 months of TTC and a mc in 2012 I got my BFP :)
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed. Hopeful of a healthy happy baby. Keeping my fingers crossed and prayers strong.
> 
> Baby dust and lots of love to you my lovely ladies

congrats :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

I heard this quote a while back and I am finding new meaning within it now. I thought I would share. Have a great Wednesday! :winkwink:

Keep your thoughts positive because your thoughts become your words. Keep your words positive because your words become your behavior. Keep your behavior positive because your behavior becomes your habits. Keep your habits positive because your habits become your values. Keep your values positive because your values become your destiny. -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## ClandestineTX

Temp is back up... Fertility Frenemy is saying: "Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe. Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 7 and CD 11."

But I had EWCM this morning... so... continuing our EOD marathon.


----------



## omgbaby

I feel weird. Just realized that AF started on the night of the 12th as sporting, next day was spotting & slowly went to light. But really if I wanted to I could of left the same pad on all day (but didn't, Lol hygiene) but you understand, wasn't much. Next day it was the same way just light in morning but not much then spotting all night. Then was over. So most of the time it was spotting & I noticed I had left & ride side pains/pinching the whole time. & still having it now.

So I don't know. the only thing that really changed while AF was here was that my boobs didn't feel big & sore. But they itched like hell the whole time. Last night I went to the bathroom at 2:30am & there was like a long glob of clear cm (so it looked at 2am lmao) well right down the middle was a line of red...
:shrug: 

Yesterday after I posted that I went to bathroom and had a ton of creamy cm. That was tinted a yellowy color. Reminded me of like hand soap that's not fully white. Idk I feel weird like something is up.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I had a weird cycle like that a few months ago. Could barely be considered heavy spotting, so light that I got blood work done to make sure I wasn't pregnant and it was just a weird cycle. I'd say if you've not already test, and if it's negative, assume it was a weird cycle - unless it happens again.


----------



## OurLilFlu

KatyW said:


> Ya'll,
> Having very faint positives on multiple tests, though I'm afraid to call it a bfp, because I need to see a progression, darker line. Still a few days away from expected AF day.

Your chart looks awesome and I'm sure that line will get darker!


----------



## KatyW

OurLilFlu said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> Ya'll,
> Having very faint positives on multiple tests, though I'm afraid to call it a bfp, because I need to see a progression, darker line. Still a few days away from expected AF day.
> 
> Your chart looks awesome and I'm sure that line will get darker!Click to expand...

Thanks, lady, I sure hope so. I'm cautiously optimistic :). I'm thinking testing 13/14 dpo should get a clearer result (or using a digital)


----------



## littlesteph

my temps are back up and it looks like my lines might be getting darker 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=141656


----------



## OurLilFlu

Little steph those are all bfps for sure! Congrats!


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, i'm a little worried because I've people get coloured evaps even though all the lines have shown in the time limit


----------



## ClandestineTX

My $0.02, that last one is NOT an evap! Go get an FRER or digital if you want more confirmation, but I'd say that's your BFP!


----------



## littlesteph

ClandestineTX said:


> My $0.02, that last one is NOT an evap! Go get an FRER or digital if you want more confirmation, but I'd say that's your BFP!

thank you, i'm doing a boots own brand tomorrow if that comes out positive then i'm going to buy a FRER


----------



## OurLilFlu

littlesteph said:


> thank you, i'm a little worried because I've people get coloured evaps even though all the lines have shown in the time limit

I agree with clandestine, my dollar store test was a lot fainter than those and the next day I got an obvious frer! :test:


----------



## Tangerine

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! I just got released from the hospital. The surgery went well. Unfourtantly my left tube was damaged beyond repair so they had to remove it. My right tube had a severe blockage of endometriosis which they removed. I got 4 incision one of which is in my belly button. They had to use a catheter to force me to use the restroom before I could leave. I'm super sore and crampy. I got two narcotics to fill though. The doctor told DH while I was in recovery that our only chance will be iui now. We can't have sex for 6 weeks so guess we will be back in August now :( more waiting sucks! I am bleeding a pretty good amount as well. Really tired in and out of sleep due to the pain killers and anesthesia. Thank you all for your well wishes! It means alot to have so much support.

Glad to hear your surgery went well, but sorry that they gave you some discouraging news and you aren't feeling well. I hope you make a fast, easy recovery and August comes quickly for you. If you want to talk about what you're going through you know you can find support here. <3 It sounds like your tubes were quite damaged, endometriosis really sucks. It is discouraging but also a step forward, since you finally have an explanation for your trouble ttc and a new direction to get your BFP with IUI. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## KatyW

littlesteph said:


> my temps are back up and it looks like my lines might be getting darker
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=141656

Whoah -definitely bfps there!


----------



## Tangerine

littlesteph, I agree with the other posters, those are clear BFP. I could see the progression already yesterday but today it's coming up a lot darker and the colour is far more obvious. You are still only 12 DPO, and it's perfectly normal to have faint lines until after your missed period. Evaps don't show any progression. I'd say you're definitely pregnant. Congratulations. :) 

Fingers crossed for you KatyW, that's fantastic! Good luck. <3 Congrats to hemu too! :) 

Maybe some of this luck can rub off on me for tomorrow... My temp this morning was exactly the same as yesterday, 13 DPO today. I really hope AF isn't just preparing to get me with her deadly sneak attack! :growlmad: :af:

OH has the day off on Friday. I would vastly prefer to spend the day celebrating with him and not holed up on our couch with cramps! Fertility Frenemy (lol) is starting to creep me out with her optimism. :neutral:

ClandestineTX, your chart does look extra confusing! More BD is never a bad thing though... :blush:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies, i'm pretty excited can't wait to test again tomorrow, once I get a positive from a different test other then ICs i'm going to tell hubby, he doesn't like to know unless there is a clear 2nd line or its writing infront of him :haha:


----------



## lesh07

littlesteph said:


> my temps are back up and it looks like my lines might be getting darker
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=141656

Looks good hunni. Congrats. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Well in the tww again. I dont think I will be successful though this month although having been dtd every other day. But we will see.


----------



## Mummy to HP

I'm good thank you. I have my dating scan two weeks tomorrow when I will be 13 weeks although I have a massive bump already which is slightly worrying! We had wanted to keep it to our selves (apart from parents and siblings) and its getting very very difficult to hide my bump and I don't look like I have put weight on I look pregnant :wacko:. I guess my stomach muscles never recovered after DS and its showing now!!

I hope everything is OK with you?


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies. I've been on a course for 2 days and with my SIL and the baby here things have been nuts. I've been checking in when I have time just haven't been able to post! 

Littlesteph that's awesome and a definite bfp! 

Dannixo...so sorry you had to go through all that...I hope from here on out you get only good news!! 

Hopeful that's an awesome post and a wonderful thing to keep in mind! Especially in times like this where we so easily focus on what isn't happening I think it's important to look around and not forget the beauty happening around us every day!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

lilsteph: Definitely a bfp!!! Congrats :)

Dannixo: That is a tough ordeal! I hope everything is smooth sailing from now on.


----------



## burgbrandy

Got my first positive opk for this cycle tonight! (pic in my journal.) Yay! Had a huge blob of ewcm this afternoon. Like literally looked like i cracked a whole egg on my toilet paper! Sorry, tmi! Lol! Looks like i should o tomorrow. Then on to the tww! :)


----------



## ProfWife

burgbrandy...not sure you could do too much better with the BD timing! :) May your TWW seem incredibly short!


----------



## burgbrandy

Lol! We will probably try to bd every day until o is confirmed by 3 high temps. So at least 4 more days. :) we skipped yesterday to try to build his count for today, just in case thats our problem.


----------



## KatyW

Falling temp, only super faint lines, not feeling so hopeful about this anymore :(


----------



## KatyW

burgbrandy said:


> Got my first positive opk for this cycle tonight! (pic in my journal.) Yay! Had a huge blob of ewcm this afternoon. Like literally looked like i cracked a whole egg on my toilet paper! Sorry, tmi! Lol! Looks like i should o tomorrow. Then on to the tww! :)


Yay, good!


----------



## hemu

its a positive - a BFP :) Finally :bfp:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I'd go with your cm and your overall pattern for now. FF should update soon if there is a change. Either way I'd say you'll be covered with the EOD. Good luck! :flower:

@omgbaby I agree with ClandestineTX. It might just be a strange cycle. However, you can test if you want to be sure. Did you have cramps or your normal af feelings? :hugs:

@littlesteph Those are definitely getting darker and much easier to see! Good luck! :flower:

@Tangerine Those temps are still very nice! Good luck tomorrow!! :flower:

@lesh07 Good luck in the tww. EOD is great and I hope you get your BFP! :flower:

@Mummy to HP I'll add the appointment to the front. Let us know how it goes. I have been adding appointments/info to the front so we can all keep up! I've heard that the body starts to show earlier with subsequent pregnancies. Enjoy that bump! Do you think anyone will dare to ask? :haha: 

@chulie Thanks. I think focusing on the positives and trying to be positive (mostly, I'm human :haha:) has really helped over the last few months. 

@burgbrandy Yay! I hope it continues to be so...abundant :haha: for the next few days! Good luck!

@KatyW Honey, I hope that temp rebounds tomorrow. I know it hurts to see a temp drop. It's not over yet as it's still high above your coverline. :hugs:

@hemu :happydance: I'll add it to the front. I hope you stick around and keep us updated on your pregnancy.


----------



## mummy2o

I am frustrated. I take my temp orally and today it ranged from 32.5 - 36.0 in a matter of minutes. I ended up taking 5 and went for the mean as I guess that was the most reliable. Anyway long story short going to change my temping habits come next cycle or new thermometer.


----------



## kirstyjane13

Congratulations to all the new bfp!!! Hope you all have a h+h 9 months xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hi ladies I'm on CD1 and would love to join your thread. I think I will test around 15th July. 

This month my goal is to be super positive... I will be pregnant by the end of the month!

Big congrats to all the ladies who have their BFPs :)


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Lazydaisys said:


> Im also wishing my life away. Can't wait until AF so I can start a new cycle, can't wait until ov, can't wait to test, can't wait to try again..... Can't wait for bfp! Can't wait to actually have a baby!

I feel the exact same way most days... Living life 2 weeks at a time!
It's frustrating, but hopefully it'll all be worth it someday!


----------



## Tangerine

KatyW said:


> Falling temp, only super faint lines, not feeling so hopeful about this anymore :(

Sorry to hear hun, I think I might be in the same boat this morning. :nope: I just got a SUPER faint second line on my FRER, it seems way too light for 14 dpo so I'm not feeling good about it either. I think I've missed AF this morning and my temp is still so high, I don't really know what to think. :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

tested with a boots own brand this morning :bfp:, it's not as dark as I would like but I am only 13dpo so not expecting it to be dark :happydance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Tangerine said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> Falling temp, only super faint lines, not feeling so hopeful about this anymore :(
> 
> Sorry to hear hun, I think I might be in the same boat this morning. :nope: I just got a SUPER faint second line on my FRER, it seems way too light for 14 dpo so I'm not feeling good about it either. I think I've missed AF this morning and my temp is still so high, I don't really know what to think. :hugs:Click to expand...

Implantation can be as late as 12 dpo then add a few days for hcg to rise, a faint line at 14 could definitely be it! Your temps still look amazing and you're late!? Sounds like a bfp, post a pic!


----------



## KatyW

Tangerine said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> Falling temp, only super faint lines, not feeling so hopeful about this anymore :(
> 
> Sorry to hear hun, I think I might be in the same boat this morning. :nope: I just got a SUPER faint second line on my FRER, it seems way too light for 14 dpo so I'm not feeling good about it either. I think I've missed AF this morning and my temp is still so high, I don't really know what to think. :hugs:Click to expand...

How faint? ...I got one of those too on a FRER yesterday and numerous tiny lines on the internet strips. Hugs to you too, I know it's tough being hopeful yet cautious.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

So it took me an hour to catch up on all the posts since Sunday!
Dannixo: hope you're recovering well, and be sure to treat yourself to some pampering while you're in limbo for 6 weeks - a nice massage never hurts!

To all the BFP, congrats!

Hopeful: stole your positive thinking quote, posted it as my work desktop background!

AFM, CD5- I've taken 2 days of 100mg clomid, 3rd will be tonight... So side effects so far... Mid cycle ultrasound next Tuesday morning!
Told my boss yesterday that I was "starting a new treatment that would require multiple drs appts within a week & I might not know about them until 24hrs before"... HE looked right at means said "Fertilty treatments? Are you starting clomid?" Haha... Apparently he and his wife needed IVF for one of theirs, so I got some sympathy! Then he said "do what you need to at work & at home" in a wierd creeper type voice! Awkward!


----------



## lesh07

littlesteph said:


> tested with a boots own brand this morning :bfp:, it's not as dark as I would like but I am only 13dpo so not expecting it to be dark :happydance:

Congrats hunni. Hoping i am not left waiting to long. xx


----------



## littlesteph

lesh07 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> tested with a boots own brand this morning :bfp:, it's not as dark as I would like but I am only 13dpo so not expecting it to be dark :happydance:
> 
> Congrats hunni. Hoping i am not left waiting to long. xxClick to expand...

thank you
fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Sparkle_13 Welcome to the group! That is an amazing goal! I will join you in reaching that goal! I am also doing my best to be positive. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


@mummy2o :hugs: Is it your waking temp that is ranging like that? I know that they can change a bit within minutes, but that does seem like a wide range. You may need to get a new thermometer next cycle. I know you're due to test July 5th, but where are you at in your cycle now? Pre- or post-o?

@kirstyjane13 I think I saw that you are going to be in the trial? You'll have to let us know if it's good or not. How are you? :flower:

@Tangerine :hugs: I still have high hopes for you with the faint positive and with those temps. I hope this is your sticky BFP. Stats by brand from countdowntopregnancy: FRER at 14 dpo: 9.5% very faint positive / 27.6% faint positive / 31.4% standard positive / 22.9% strong positive / 8.1% false negative(meaning 8.1% turned out to be pregnant, but the test didn't pick it up yet) / 0.6% evap

@littlesteph :happydance: Great! The positive on two different brands with high temps is still so good! Will you be testing more or confirming with doctor/midwife soon? 

@EAandBA_TTC I hope that quote brings you some positivity and inspiration! I love it and think it is so true. I'm glad that your boss is being so supportive albeit a bit strange, but very supportive. :haha: Let us know how the appointment goes!! 

@Tangerine & @littlesteph & @KatyW, I am so hopeful that you all get darker lines soon. Trust me - I know that the faint positives are so scary/amazing/worrying/exciting/confusing/exhilarating. It's so exciting when you start to see something, but I totally understand wanting to be cautious. I have everything crossed for each of you. :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 20: MzImpatient
 



Attached Files:







Screen-shot-2012-03-19-at-9.23.52-PM.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









Baby-Dust.gif
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tangerine

I'll try to get it on the scanner once OH gets out of bed and off to work, maybe with some photoshop help (the scanner is in the bedroom). It's like squint hard and cross your eyes extremely faint hint of a line, JUST barely there but it showed up easily within 2 mins. My FRER that I bought at the same time and used on Sunday was a clear BFN. :wacko:

We're sure it's a BFP but just not feeling very confident about it since they are supposed to be so sensitive to HCG and I'm either late or due for my AF. I also have a high m/c risk so there's a real possibility that it could turn out to be a chemical for me, unfortunately. REALLY feeling cautious about it. 

OH swears my boobs have grown a whole cup size in maybe 3 days and I've been feeling so off; he just said "I knew it" and grinned and went back to sleep. :dohh:

Thanks so much for the stats, Hopeful, that does make me feel better. :hugs: I will be testing again soon, and praying AF stays far far away. [-o&lt;


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful2014: you are a funny lady, love your comments/updates!

@mummy2o: I'd suggest going with the lowest temp. You are trying to get your "resting" temp, afterall. 

On a serious note for me - FF has removed the note about possibly ovulating between CD 7 and CD 11! FX my OPKs go blaring positive sometime soon!


----------



## littlesteph

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Sparkle_13 Welcome to the group! That is an amazing goal! I will join you in reaching that goal! I am also doing my best to be positive. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:
> 
> 
> @mummy2o :hugs: Is it your waking temp that is ranging like that? I know that they can change a bit within minutes, but that does seem like a wide range. You may need to get a new thermometer next cycle. I know you're due to test July 5th, but where are you at in your cycle now? Pre- or post-o?
> 
> @kirstyjane13 I think I saw that you are going to be in the trial? You'll have to let us know if it's good or not. How are you? :flower:
> 
> @Tangerine :hugs: I still have high hopes for you with the faint positive and with those temps. I hope this is your sticky BFP. Stats by brand from countdowntopregnancy: FRER at 14 dpo: 9.5% very faint positive / 27.6% faint positive / 31.4% standard positive / 22.9% strong positive / 8.1% false negative(meaning 8.1% turned out to be pregnant, but the test didn't pick it up yet) / 0.6% evap
> 
> @littlesteph :happydance: Great! The positive on two different brands with high temps is still so good! Will you be testing more or confirming with doctor/midwife soon?
> 
> @EAandBA_TTC I hope that quote brings you some positivity and inspiration! I love it and think it is so true. I'm glad that your boss is being so supportive albeit a bit strange, but very supportive. :haha: Let us know how the appointment goes!!
> 
> @Tangerine & @littlesteph & @KatyW, I am so hopeful that you all get darker lines soon. Trust me - I know that the faint positives are so scary/amazing/worrying/exciting/confusing/exhilarating. It's so exciting when you start to see something, but I totally understand wanting to be cautious. I have everything crossed for each of you. :winkwink:

Gonna ask hubby to get me a digital one so I can see it say pregnant then i'll be phoning my gp to get the pregnancy confirmed


----------



## Mme2kdee

Congrats! Tangerine and littlesteph! I hope those lines get darker!!

Cd17 still no sign of ovulation. Cbfm still showing low fertility. Maybe another late ovulation month. I already want to give up this cycle and move on to the next


----------



## KatyW

yeah, picture, Tangerine. :) I tried to take a pic of my faint squinters but couldn't focus the lens. Clearly I need a new camera for my ttc shots ;).

Congrats, LittleSteph, def. get a digital so you can see those words.


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girlie, fx all bfp's for ya'll

I'm having a little hope with my beautiful temps, been cramping on and off since o, slept mst of this morning, sore boobs, headachy, nausea, agitated.
Also had my cd21 bloods today. So will find out the results next week to see if there's anything wrong with them.


----------



## Tangerine

Alright ladies, I wasn't sure if I could get it on screen but I took some pics on my phone and poked and prodded and pulled it out in photoshop. It's EXTREMELY hard to see in person, barely there but obvious with tweaking! :shock::happydance: 

https://i44.tinypic.com/e7l0mr.jpg https://i44.tinypic.com/2m2z79u.jpg

Still feeling REALLY cautious about this but I hope it's the start of my :bfp: [-o&lt;

KatyW or littlesteph or anyone else if you have pics I would be happy to tweak them for you today. <3


----------



## littlesteph

I see it, hopefully it gets darker


----------



## Mrs A

Fx for you x


----------



## chulie

Yup Tanagerine!!! Especially that inverted second one...I see something!


----------



## KatyW

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=142185

So I took another one this afternoon, and it looks darker. Hope you can see the image. Praying very hard for this to work out.


----------



## KatyW

I see it, Tangerine :) :)


----------



## RaeChay

KatyW and tangerine- I see both of yours!! FX!!


----------



## Tangerine

I can definitely see it, looks way more obvious this afternoon than mine, KatyW! :D Congrats on your BFP! <3


----------



## chulie

I see BOTH ladies!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Sparkle_13

I see both too Tangerine and KatyW, congrats!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations to the new BFPs!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Tangerine and Katy: I see it :)...congrats!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX Yay! I'm glad it's back down. I was looking at your May chart and I noticed you had around 97.3 and then it dropped for ovulation. Your cd 13 this cycle is around 97.3 so I think it may be coming soon. Good luck on a positive opk soon! :flower:

@littlesteph I agree; the digital will be comforting to see. :thumbup:

@Mme2kdee It's frustrating waiting for ovulation. Your temps are looking very stable lately, which is a good sign of balanced hormones. I can't remember; is this the first cycle using the cbfm? If so, I've heard it might take a few cycles to learn your pattern of when to suggest the low, high, and peaks. I hope you don't have to wait as long this time. :hugs:

@Mrs A Those temps are looking quite nice! Let us know when you get your results. :flower:

@Tangerine & @KatyW Fingers crossed for sticky BFPs! :flower:

AFM I am waiting to ovulate. I think it should be within the next four days. Bd marathon has been on. :haha: My temps have been very stable this month, which is somewhat comforting. Fingers crossed for a sticky BFP at the end!


----------



## mummy2o

ClandestineTX: If I use any temp on FF under 34C they say its to low. I'm guessing I'm just really odd. Today it was a bit higher at 35.1

Hopeful2014: I'm not really sure when I o. My guess was yesterday, but I haven't had any of my usual o symptoms. I guess my body is just being weird as normal.


----------



## Lala8

Thank you so much Hopeful2014 for asking me to join this thread. 

I am just getting used to all the terminology used on this website and how the website works as I only joined yesterday.

I am 28 years old and have been married nearly a year.

I already feel better knowing that there are so many other women going through the same stresses and strains of TTC.

We started TTC in February 2013 and I think I always took it for granted that it would be easy to get pregnant. I have extremely irregular cycles which have ranged from 35 - 51 days this year alone. I am currently on day 41 of this cycle. I have tested once on Monday 17th June 2013 and received a big fat negative.

I'm still remaining optimistic as I do not have my usual signs for my period yet. I usually get a lump appear in my right breast a week before I am due but so far it has not appeared yet. 

I am just trying to believe that I will get pregnant when it's meant to be. 

It is so difficult though as I am extremely impatient and I am so desperate to be a mummy.

I do not chart my temps nor do I use OPKs as I have an extremely obsessive personality and I think it may do me more harm than good. When we first started in Feb, we did use a OPK and it showed my LH surge on day 22, needless to say we did not get pregnant and my doctor told me that she believes they are unreliable at showing when a woman ovulates. She advised us to have sex every 3 days as I have an unreliable cycle.

Anyway, I apologise for the rambling, I just wanted to update you all on my situation.


----------



## newbie2013

Welcome Lala!! This is a very supportive group. I've learned so much from the other ladies here already.

Congrats on the new BFPs and fingers crossed for those hopeful BFPs.

AFM, DH is abroad for work (chatting with him on Skype now) and I'm waiting for AF to stay away. Based on last cycle, I'm due on the 25th, but by average, on 29th or 30th. Will hopefully go for bloodwork to confirm I ovulated on the 25th and hold out for the 30th to test. Might get them to do a pregnancy blood test while I'm there :winkwink: . Love the flexibility of being able to order my own tests here!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lala8 Welcome to the group! I'm very glad you decided to join us. I really do think talking to the ladies in this thread will help. I've added you to the TBA section on the front until/unless you have a date in mind. I know that may be difficult to determine with your cycles. Nevertheless, I wish you loads of luck and fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


@mummy2o :hugs: Have you heard of ovufriend or tcoyf? They are very similar to FF. You may want to try one or both to see if they give you any more information than FF or better results with the temps.

@newbie2013 Isn't Skype and technology amazing now? I've moved you to June 30, but I can update whenever you want. Get all the tests you can! :thumbup:


----------



## Lala8

@Hopeful2014 what do you mean by a date? Do you mean a date I am planning on taking a pregnancy test? If so, I am waiting to see if this lump appears in my breast over the next few days which usually means I will see my AF a week later and if it doesn't I would like to take a test on Sunday/Monday.


----------



## littlesteph

I did the digital did it last night when I got home from getting it couldn't wait hehe. 
it came pregnant 1-2 weeks, which is about right as I am 4 weeks today


----------



## Hopeful2014

Lala8 said:


> @Hopeful2014 what do you mean by a date? Do you mean a date I am planning on taking a pregnancy test? If so, I am waiting to see if this lump appears in my breast over the next few days which usually means I will see my AF a week later and if it doesn't I would like to take a test on Sunday/Monday.

Yeah, sorry. :winkwink: We have a list on the front page of when ladies expect to test or expect af to start. Of course, people start testing earlier than that sometimes. :blush: There are plenty of ladies in the TBA section because they are not sure when they will test or when to expect af or are waiting to ovulate. Either way is fine. I post a message/good luck testing/reminder on the day for those testing/expecting af. :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

littlesteph said:


> I did the digital did it last night when I got home from getting it couldn't wait hehe.
> it came pregnant 1-2 weeks, which is about right as I am 4 weeks today

Awesome news!! :happydance::happydance: Let me know when you want me to update it on here officially!


----------



## lesh07

Well my friend today announced she was early pregnant (4-5 weeks) which I am very happy for her but then she said she was in shock as they weren't even trying as hubby didn't want anymore. Why can't it happen that way with me. :( I dread the idea of another 2 years ttc as that is what it has taken to conceive my last 2 LO's. :(


----------



## lesh07

littlesteph said:


> I did the digital did it last night when I got home from getting it couldn't wait hehe.
> it came pregnant 1-2 weeks, which is about right as I am 4 weeks today

Congrats hunni. xxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

lesh07 said:


> Well my friend today announced she was early pregnant (4-5 weeks) which I am very happy for her but then she said she was in shock as they weren't even trying as hubby didn't want anymore. Why can't it happen that way with me. :( I dread the idea of another 2 years ttc as that is what it has taken to conceive my last 2 LO's. :(

:hugs: I know it hurts. You *will* have another little baby. Just think - you already have loads of love waiting for the little one and he or she will be lucky to have you as you are lucky to have him or her. 

I always try to think of how when it finally happens that the baby I'll have is so special and I would have missed out on that baby if I would have had another. I know; that's not completely comforting when you want it earlier and wouldn't have known that anyway. My sister-in-law tried for my niece for much longer than her others, but I am so happy that she had the daughter that took a while to come because she is my best friend and such an amazing girl. 

You will get there and when you see two lines, hear heartbeat, see baby, and finally hold baby it will be so amazing and worth it all! :hugs:


----------



## burgbrandy

I think I'm ovulating today! Crazy o pains this morning. Got plenty of bd in, but we will dtd today and tomorrow just to be sure. 

Congrats on the new bfps!


----------



## littlesteph

Hopeful2014 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> I did the digital did it last night when I got home from getting it couldn't wait hehe.
> it came pregnant 1-2 weeks, which is about right as I am 4 weeks today
> 
> Awesome news!! :happydance::happydance: Let me know when you want me to update it on here officially!Click to expand...

you can update it. :D

I have a doctors appointment on Tuesday to get the pregnancy confirmed


----------



## littlesteph

lesh07 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> I did the digital did it last night when I got home from getting it couldn't wait hehe.
> it came pregnant 1-2 weeks, which is about right as I am 4 weeks today
> 
> Congrats hunni. xxxClick to expand...

Thank you
fingers crossed it won't be long till you get yours :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy Good luck! I'm glad to see that your temps look pretty average despite the different waking time. That's got to be somewhat comforting compared to what you thought they might do. :flower:

@littlesteph You can see it blinking by your name! I'm sure the digital words mean a lot as well! I'll also add the appointment info. :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

:happydance: thank you yea it dose it mean a lot, hubby doesn't really like lines so seeing them there makes it feel so much more real


----------



## burgbrandy

Yes, im kind of surprised at how well my temps are doing with the two hour difference. Just goes to prove that adjusting temps isnt as accurate. I do adjust them on my tcoyf chart just to see what they look like. Lol! Since i chart in 4 different places, i figured adjusting them on one is a good idea just to see if there is any difference in o day. I have that chart posted on my journal if anyone is interested. It might be a page or so back. Link in siggy.


----------



## Lala8

@Hopeful2014 I will let you know when I decide to do a test. 

I just realised I don't know your situation, how long have you been ttc?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats on the new bfps, even the lurking ones!


----------



## kksy9b

littlesteph said:


> I did the digital did it last night when I got home from getting it couldn't wait hehe.
> it came pregnant 1-2 weeks, which is about right as I am 4 weeks today

Congratulations!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Lala8 said:


> @Hopeful2014 I will let you know when I decide to do a test.
> 
> I just realised I don't know your situation, how long have you been ttc?

I was late in December 2012, but it was just a late AF. It was enough for us to decide we were ready to try. We have been together for 12+ years (since high school) but we got married last year. We tried January and February without temping or using opks. I did monitor cm and looked for pains. It wasn't enough for us though. I decided and my husband finally agreed :haha: to use opks and to start temping in March. I officially joined the forum in April and started this thread. I continued to use opks in April and learned more about my cycle, but it didn't happen. I didn't use opks in May and I haven't been using them so far this month either. However, I have to temp because I would go crazy without it. I found I ovulated on day 16, day 15, and day 13 so far so I like to actually see that confirmed with the temps. I also like to see my lp phase so I know when to expect af as well. I had three faint positives in June, but AF started 4-5 days late. I'm waiting to ovulate now and I'm so hopeful that this wil be our month! Thanks for asking! :flower:


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi ladies, I have a question for you. Do you use OPKS or not? I found they tend to stress me out and i want to try and stay as relaxed as possible this time. Do you think I can still figure out my o date without the use of them or should I just go ahead and use them? Any opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## nikkilucky77

lilsteph: Congrats :)...I had a good feeling about you this month!

I just know some other BFP's are coming too (wink wink TANGERINE and KATYW)

Hopeful14: I hope this is your month too. You do such a nice job being so supportive; it would be nice if you could get your BFP!

Lala: Welcome to the group :). It is a wonderful group and good luck with your ttc!


----------



## nikkilucky77

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question for you. Do you use OPKS or not? I found they tend to stress me out and i want to try and stay as relaxed as possible this time. Do you think I can still figure out my o date without the use of them or should I just go ahead and use them? Any opinions would be appreciated!

I used OPKs since January and I think they do stress me out too. (Not a good environment for a potential egg wanting to be fertilized :)) This is the first month I am not going to use them (but I am going to temp). I know some people can pinpoint ovulation from temping so I am hoping that is what I can do :). Hope that helps!


----------



## littlesteph

nikkilucky77 said:


> lilsteph: Congrats :)...I had a good feeling about you this month!
> 
> I just know some other BFP's are coming too (wink wink TANGERINE and KATYW)
> 
> Hopeful14: I hope this is your month too. You do such a nice job being so supportive; it would be nice if you could get your BFP!
> 
> Lala: Welcome to the group :). It is a wonderful group and good luck with your ttc!

thank you
I did as well I just didn't want to get my hopes up to much :D


----------



## KatyW

Another faint positive this morning, and spotting since last night. It seems late for implantation bleeding and more like AF is trying to start. All I can do is wait and pray and count my blessings :).


----------



## KatyW

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question for you. Do you use OPKS or not? I found they tend to stress me out and i want to try and stay as relaxed as possible this time. Do you think I can still figure out my o date without the use of them or should I just go ahead and use them? Any opinions would be appreciated!

I am a fan of charting, since it helped me figure out when I generally ovulated, so we could BD ahead of time. But I don't think it's necessary, especially if you have frequent BD every week after AF


----------



## ProfWife

@MamaPeaches - I used OPKs to confirm what I was seeing physically. Once I learned to recognize my own signs, I stopped investing in them. I do use a Fern Microscope, but that's hit or miss with PCOS sometimes. It does turn incredibly clear on ferning when I'm at ovulation, but I fern at other times in my cycle as well.

AFM - Out this month. Will update with a July test date once I figure out my ov. Should be somewhere around the 21st of July.


----------



## chulie

Morning ladies. I'm home sick today from work. I have a terrible sore throat and so stuffed up and sneezin like im diseased!! I feel like crap. Ironically...I was sick last time right around o...but no matter how sick I am this time...we're bd! Hahahaa. 

I don't use opk... I just know my body's signals so I know "around" when I do. For example, this month I've had some back cramps and when I wiped today there was some cm..not an insane amount but enough for me to know I'm in the ovulation phase....so well be bd every day from now on until we get too tired. Hahahahaha.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Thank you ladies! I think I will just chart and watch my signs and skip OPKS. I want to relax and enjoy as much as possible as it seems I'm catching eggs they just aren't sticky. Fx for sticky beans for all of us!


----------



## Lala8

I am sending positive thoughts your way and I really hope this month is your month :)


----------



## Lala8

Hopeful2014 said:


> I was late in December 2012, but it was just a late AF. It was enough for us to decide we were ready to try. We have been together for 12+ years (since high school) but we got married last year. We tried January and February without temping or using opks. I did monitor cm and looked for pains. It wasn't enough for us though. I decided and my husband finally agreed :haha: to use opks and to start temping in March. I officially joined the forum in April and started this thread. I continued to use opks in April and learned more about my cycle, but it didn't happen. I didn't use opks in May and I haven't been using them so far this month either. However, I have to temp because I would go crazy without it. I found I ovulated on day 16, day 15, and day 13 so far so I like to actually see that confirmed with the temps. I also like to see my lp phase so I know when to expect af as well. I had three faint positives in June, but AF started 4-5 days late. I'm waiting to ovulate now and I'm so hopeful that this wil be our month! Thanks for asking! :flower:

I am sending positive thoughts your way and I really hope that this month is your month.


----------



## melann13

MamaPeaches, I tried OPKs for awhile, but if I just used those and didn't chart I think I would find them very confusing and stressful, but doing it with temping made them helpful to me. I definitely didn't rely on them as much as temping. I only started using OPKs after trying soy and really screwing up my cycles, I used them for about 3 or 4 months until my BFP.


----------



## KatyW

Sad to report that this must have been a chemical pregnancy. I was hopeful but it was not to be. Sad and disappointed but thankful for what I do have - a beautiful daughter and wonderful husband. I think this next month I'll also be out due to husband's current deployment, but the following cycle I hope to be participating in this thread. I'll keep lurking and rooting for all you ladies, whether you are newly pregnant or still awaiting your sticky BFP :).


----------



## lesh07

KatyW said:


> Sad to report that this must have been a chemical pregnancy. I was hopeful but it was not to be. Sad and disappointed but thankful for what I do have - a beautiful daughter and wonderful husband. I think this next month I'll also be out due to husband's current deployment, but the following cycle I hope to be participating in this thread. I'll keep lurking and rooting for all you ladies, whether you are newly pregnant or still awaiting your sticky BFP :).

Hugs to you hun. xxxx


----------



## chulie

Oh KatyW......hugs....I'm so very sorry!


----------



## momwithbabies

I am so sorry. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## momwithbabies

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question for you. Do you use OPKS or not? I found they tend to stress me out and i want to try and stay as relaxed as possible this time. Do you think I can still figure out my o date without the use of them or should I just go ahead and use them? Any opinions would be appreciated!

I like OPK's, but I've found the Clearblue Digital Ovulation tests are great! There's no confusing lines to interpret, and you usually will get a smiley face for 2 days. Last cycle, I went cheap and did test strips, and had some confusing results. Clearblue is expensive (I'm not for sure if they have better prices online). Of course, keep in mind, I'm not pregnant yet:) Good luck whichever way you choose to go.


----------



## River54

update - fs called and confirmed O again, and bfn on bloodwork, so they want to wait some more for af, if nothing by another week, call them to get more bloodwork done. 
Temp is going down now, and starting to spot/cramp again, so af should probably be here this weekend, then I can start on the next cycle of clomid and hope it is not so long.
Will update either way. Wish I had clued into the second O earlier, we could have gotten more bd in!


----------



## Hopeful2014

KatyW said:


> Sad to report that this must have been a chemical pregnancy. I was hopeful but it was not to be. Sad and disappointed but thankful for what I do have - a beautiful daughter and wonderful husband. I think this next month I'll also be out due to husband's current deployment, but the following cycle I hope to be participating in this thread. I'll keep lurking and rooting for all you ladies, whether you are newly pregnant or still awaiting your sticky BFP :).

I'm so sorry. I know how bad it hurts to see a BFP and then for af to show. :hugs: I've been doing a lot of reading and research and most say that we're not likely to have another cp (unless there's a recurrent medical reason) and that our fertility is supposed to be stronger after one. I'm not sure how accurate that is, but there are lots of women who have proved it somewhat true. 

I searched for similar stories to try to get an idea of what to expect. I'll say that for me everything has been mostly normal so far this month. My temps are very stable besides cd 2 which I assume was leftover hormones. They actually seem more stable than usual, which I hope is a good sign. I am seeing cm around the normal time so I am hoping everything will be on schedule. I will say that af was a bit heavier especially on cd 3 and I've felt some soreness off and on in my pelvic area. 

I hope that your cycle regulates and that your husband is still home in time for next month. Please stick around to let us know how you are whether you are testing or not. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@MamaPeaches I used opks for a couple months, but I was slightly discouraged so I stopped. I do understand the need/desire to use them. I think they can be very beneficial especially if someone is not sure when she ovulates. I think they are also good for someone who plans bd mainly around ovulation. I start bd a day or two after af and then usually go every day until I see a temp rise. A day may be missed every now and then, but I know my past days were day 13, 15, and 16 so I always have a window of when I know I should be prepared. One side says to use them if you are afraid you will reach a point in the cycle when you are more worried or more stressed about missing it than you would be without using them. The other side says just make sure you are bding EOD and as much as possible around your usual ovulation time if you know when it is. I forget, do you temp as well? :flower:

@nikkilucky77 Thanks so much! How about we get a pair of BFPs! How's everything going for you? :flower:

@ProfWife I'm sorry. :hugs: I'll move you to July 21st for now and you can update when you know. 

@chulie Go until too tired! :thumbup: That sounds about right. :haha: Feel better and good luck!!

@Lala8 Thanks! I really appreciate it. Fingers crossed for us all! :flower:

@River54 :hugs: I hope it's not af. If so, I hope your next cycle is shorter and that it's easier to plan and interpret. Did the fs give you a reason for the second O?


----------



## River54

I hope it is not af either. I am just impatient today.
FS did not give a reason - we are fairly on our own about stuff, they just get me to do bloodwork some days, and they call and tell me what to do. We are ok with this approach right now, as we can't take too much time off work for all of it. They didn't seem too worried about it all, though they did say to keep testing ;) 
Soo glad I had a stash of ICs this cycle...have gone through alot of them, with not too many more left.


----------



## MamaPeaches

@Hopeful I do temp and use FF :) I am usually pretty good about my body signs and knowing when I'm oing. I like that idea, I know I can run out and get some OPKS around the time just to confirm. It's when i use them everyday that stresses me out especially if I'm late oing! Like my Hubbs told me, as long as we are bding everyday as possible thats the most important part so if we focus more on that then stressing about the exact moment of oing then we should be good. The only thing is my cycles sometimes differ between 28 days to 34 days. So we will just have to keep up the bding until we are sure I'm passed that window. I really hope you get your BFP this cycle! Your awesome about keeping positive!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@MamaPeaches Thanks! I hope we both see two bright, dark lines very soon! I agree, take a break from using them every day. You can always decide around o time if you want to take any. I would look for the range of your usual ovulation and then make sure you bd as much as possible within that window. I hope the relaxed approach helps! :flower:

Ladies, I was looking at the news (real and fun gossipy-silly news). :haha: I saw this and had to share it with you all. Click here to read about the 9 best times to have sex such as when you're too busy, when you want the best orgasm, and when you want to relieve pain, etc. It's interesting. I always like to look at the comments as well. One man said the best time is when she says yes and before she changes her mind. :haha:


----------



## chulie

Hahahaa @hopeful! I love that article! So funny!! Thanks! I do have to say....having my SIL stay with us, at first I thought it would be a crutch and get in the way of baby making..... Turns out its quite the opposite...we're having fun "sneaking around" and I think it's been good for us! Hahaha


----------



## burgbrandy

Lol! Great article! I know we tend to bd more when all of our kids are home cuz we know we have to be quiet. It tends to be a big turn on! Lol!


----------



## Lala8

Can I ask you all, does anyone feel like they are constantly boiling hot all the time? I feel like I am waking up in a sweat and I feel so hot. I always radiate heat my husband says but at the moment, I feel so hot and I don't normally feel this way.

I am constipated again as well. Does anyone feel the same?

I have asked my hubby to buy a couple of hpt today so we can maybe try one in the morning. I am so nervous though as I do not want to see what it says as I have only ever seen it say the words, 'not pregnant'. It's the worst feeling and now I dread taking a hpt.


----------



## nikkilucky77

KatyW: I'm so sorry to hear that :(. Hugs and prayers to you!

River54: Hopefully some good news soon? :) Good luck and hope you get a clear bfp

Chulie: Get feeling better and good game plan...;)

Hopeful14: I think a pair of BFPs would be wonderful :). Thanks for the article too! BDing is functionally for making some babies but most of all FUN! I sometimes wonder if I am too concerned about babymaking when I should just have fun with it :). (even though I tell myself I am having fun and not thinking babies...I am totally thinking babies lol)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lala8 said:


> Can I ask you all, does anyone feel like they are constantly boiling hot all the time? I feel like I am waking up in a sweat and I feel so hot. I always radiate heat my husband says but at the moment, I feel so hot and I don't normally feel this way.
> 
> I am constipated again as well. Does anyone feel the same?
> 
> I have asked my hubby to buy a couple of hpt today so we can maybe try one in the morning. I am so nervous though as I do not want to see what it says as I have only ever seen it say the words, 'not pregnant'. It's the worst feeling and now I dread taking a hpt.

I tend to get boiling hot after ovulation. Sometimes my temps are 98.7-98.9...only after ovulation. I also get constipated before AF but I hope that isn't the case for you. I don't know about you but it is SUPER irritating that pregnancy symptoms are basically the same as PMS symptoms :). I just try to remember from month to month what is normal. Good luck hun!


----------



## Lala8

nikkilucky77 said:


> I tend to get boiling hot after ovulation. Sometimes my temps are 98.7-98.9...only after ovulation. I also get constipated before AF but I hope that isn't the case for you. I don't know about you but it is SUPER irritating that pregnancy symptoms are basically the same as PMS symptoms :). I just try to remember from month to month what is normal. Good luck hun!

I never get constipated, like ever. I really can't remember when I last was. I am normally very regular with my bowels. After researching online it says it can be a symptom of pregnancy. I am being optimistic but my husband told me to not get my hopes up. I know he is always trying to protect me but I need to stay hopeful. I am on day 43 of my cycle so I will either test tomorrow or Monday, depending how long I can wait :)


----------



## Tangerine

Oh no, KatyW. That's terrible news, I'm so sorry. :cry: :hugs: Chemical pregnancies are heartbreaking; I also had one last Summer. The BFP was an unexpected but welcome surprise before we were ready to TTC. I really admire the positivity that shines through your post even at what must be a very difficult time for you. I am so glad that you're going to stick around this month even if your TTC plans might be delayed. We will all be here rooting for you too! Please take care of yourself, and know that support is here if you need it <3 

:hug:


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful,
Thanks for your kind words - I am feeling better about it all today (breakfast with a great friend and a stroll around a German village can lift the spirits). I hope you are doing well after your early loss, I know it is hard, but time and distraction help. 

I agree that there may be something to increased fertility after a loss - this is unfortunately my second loss (2011 had a loss at 5 wks 5 days, and that was a more painful, physically and emotionally, experience) - but I went on to conceive my daughter two months later. 

I'm hoping that this is the case for you (and me, again!). :)


----------



## KatyW

Tangerine, thanks :). I definitely want to lurk a bit to see good news. How are you? Lines better on the test? :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW That first day hurt so bad, but I accepted it and I am focused on the future. I'm so happy you had a friend there to offer support as well. Fingers crossed for us both. :hugs: :thumbup:


Okay ladies, I found another fun article to add to the other. I think this one is something that we can all relate to and I undoubtedly agreed to many/most of them. :haha: It's 'you know you're ttc when...' Click here to read. Can you think of any more?


----------



## nikkilucky77

That is a great article too...the part about the 3rd bedroom is true right now. We are remodeling our upstairs room and it should be a spare bedroom but I want it to be the nursery :)


----------



## momwithbabies

This article is sad but true. Just last night, my husband told me that it would be cool to paint our kids' rooms. The whole house has beige walls right now. Normally, I would be excited to update the kids' rooms, but I didn't say much to him because I want a little baby to move in soon:) My sister is having a baby in October, and I've already picked out the baby's bedding and colors. I think my sister knows I'm living vicariously through her. I probably should just paint the rooms because that is when I'll get pregnant! It's kind of like when you decide to wash your car...it's going to rain!


----------



## burgbrandy

Heres my "u know ur ttc when..."

Bedroom talk consists of cervical mucus.
Hubby gets depressed when ur temp drops near af.
U have opks laid out on ur bathroom counter in order to see a progression and its ww3 if someone messes them up.


----------



## ClandestineTX

KatyW, I second everything Hopteful said about CPs. There's no science that says anything that you should expect another. 



mummy2o said:


> ClandestineTX: If I use any temp on FF under 34C they say its to low. I'm guessing I'm just really odd. Today it was a bit higher at 35.1
> 
> Hopeful2014: I'm not really sure when I o. My guess was yesterday, but I haven't had any of my usual o symptoms. I guess my body is just being weird as normal.




Lala8 said:


> Thank you so much Hopeful2014 for asking me to join this thread.
> 
> I am just getting used to all the terminology used on this website and how the website works as I only joined yesterday.
> 
> I am 28 years old and have been married nearly a year.
> 
> I already feel better knowing that there are so many other women going through the same stresses and strains of TTC.
> 
> We started TTC in February 2013 and I think I always took it for granted that it would be easy to get pregnant. I have extremely irregular cycles which have ranged from 35 - 51 days this year alone. I am currently on day 41 of this cycle. I have tested once on Monday 17th June 2013 and received a big fat negative.
> 
> I'm still remaining optimistic as I do not have my usual signs for my period yet. I usually get a lump appear in my right breast a week before I am due but so far it has not appeared yet.
> 
> I am just trying to believe that I will get pregnant when it's meant to be.
> 
> It is so difficult though as I am extremely impatient and I am so desperate to be a mummy.
> 
> I do not chart my temps nor do I use OPKs as I have an extremely obsessive personality and I think it may do me more harm than good. When we first started in Feb, we did use a OPK and it showed my LH surge on day 22, needless to say we did not get pregnant and my doctor told me that she believes they are unreliable at showing when a woman ovulates. She advised us to have sex every 3 days as I have an unreliable cycle.
> 
> Anyway, I apologise for the rambling, I just wanted to update you all on my situation.

Both mummy2o & Lala8: you might want to look up the symptoms of hypothyroidism and consider getting a thyroid test. Both very low temps and long, irregular cycles can be driven by an underfunctioning thyroid and it's a critical hormone to getting pregnant, staying pregnant and having a healthy baby. Just my $0.02. 

Welcome, Lala8! We all feel your pain as far as why hasn't this happened yet - I'm on cycle 9 - so I definitely have been where you are. It gets easier (at least it has for me). 



nikkilucky77 said:


> MamaPeaches said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I have a question for you. Do you use OPKS or not? I found they tend to stress me out and i want to try and stay as relaxed as possible this time. Do you think I can still figure out my o date without the use of them or should I just go ahead and use them? Any opinions would be appreciated!
> 
> I used OPKs since January and I think they do stress me out too. (Not a good environment for a potential egg wanting to be fertilized :)) This is the first month I am not going to use them (but I am going to temp). I know some people can pinpoint ovulation from temping so I am hoping that is what I can do :). Hope that helps!Click to expand...




chulie said:


> ...I don't use opk... I just know my body's signals so I know "around" when I do. For example, this month I've had some back cramps and when I wiped today there was some cm..not an insane amount but enough for me to know I'm in the ovulation phase....so well be bd every day from now on until we get too tired. Hahahahaha.

I've been doing research on all the ovulation prediction methods. Temping is highly unreliable for pinpointing ovulation, like 30-40% accurate. 96-97% of women will ovulate on the day of a positive OPK or in the three days following one. CM is more reliable then temping, once it's gone, you've already ovulated (we can call it the Chulie method, here). If you are trying to be low-stress, I would suggest using something other than or in addition to temping. Temping, alone, will likely make you more stressed out if you are prone to stress. 



Lala8 said:


> Can I ask you all, does anyone feel like they are constantly boiling hot all the time? I feel like I am waking up in a sweat and I feel so hot. I always radiate heat my husband says but at the moment, I feel so hot and I don't normally feel this way.
> 
> I am constipated again as well. Does anyone feel the same?
> 
> I have asked my hubby to buy a couple of hpt today so we can maybe try one in the morning. I am so nervous though as I do not want to see what it says as I have only ever seen it say the words, 'not pregnant'. It's the worst feeling and now I dread taking a hpt.

When I first stopped BC all the progesterone-drive, post-ovulation "symptoms" made me CRAZY as the are all identical for the second half of a cycle and early pregnancy. If you dread early testing for pregnancy, you can always wait until after you expect a new cycle to start to test.

AFM, 100% sure I did not ovulate early this cycle - my temps have FINALLY gotten down to normal pre-O range. Slight increase in LH on OPK... so FX O is on the way (SOON)!


----------



## burgbrandy

I'm officially in the dreaded tww! My temp spike today makes me fairly confident that i o'd yesterday! :) i know it will be early, but I'm testing starting next Saturday before we head to cedar point!


----------



## chulie

@hopeful....omg now THIS is an article that I can relate too!!! Especially the last two points ...infertility vision! Hahaha. And yes. Many times I've gone to write and email to a friend and written DH instead of my hubby's name! 

Another one I could add:
"You know your in the ttc when your husband is the one whose "too tired" tonight!" Hahahahaha.....even though my hubby will still solider on..it's funny to know I've finally exhausted him for once. Hahahahaha

Oh and...I know we're always talking about making sure we have some "us" time so I just had to share!!! I am going out for dinner for a bachelorette tonight so DH just took my daughter out for the day. Their going to visit his sister who lives about an hour away. So it's 11:30 am and I'm not being picked up for dinner until 5!!!! I have the entire day to myself! Omg!!! I currently have a face mask on and am then going to take a nap, wake up, have a Suuuuper long hot shower, paint my nails and spend the rest of the day getting ready for dinner out!!! I'm in heaven!!!! 

Do something nice for yourselves ASAP ladies!! We're worth it!!


----------



## Lala8

ClandestineTX said:


> KatyW, I second everything Hopteful said about CPs. There's no science that says anything that you should expect another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both mummy2o & Lala8: you might want to look up the symptoms of hypothyroidism and consider getting a thyroid test. Both very low temps and long, irregular cycles can be driven by an underfunctioning thyroid and it's a critical hormone to getting pregnant, staying pregnant and having a healthy baby. Just my $0.02.
> 
> Welcome, Lala8! We all feel your pain as far as why hasn't this happened yet - I'm on cycle 9 - so I definitely have been where you are. It gets easier (at least it has for me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing research on all the ovulation prediction methods. Temping is highly unreliable for pinpointing ovulation, like 30-40% accurate. 96-97% of women will ovulate on the day of a positive OPK or in the three days following one. CM is more reliable then temping, once it's gone, you've already ovulated (we can call it the Chulie method, here). If you are trying to be low-stress, I would suggest using something other than or in addition to temping. Temping, alone, will likely make you more stressed out if you are prone to stress.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first stopped BC all the progesterone-drive, post-ovulation "symptoms" made me CRAZY as the are all identical for the second half of a cycle and early pregnancy. If you dread early testing for pregnancy, you can always wait until after you expect a new cycle to start to test.
> 
> AFM, 100% sure I did not ovulate early this cycle - my temps have FINALLY gotten down to normal pre-O range. Slight increase in LH on OPK... so FX O is on the way (SOON)!

@ClandestineTX Thanks for your advice, it's really not fun this ttc but it makes me feel so much better to know that it's not just me who is finding it tough. I appreciate your support and hope that you will be a mum very soon!


----------



## Tangerine

I took 2 HPTs this morning, one of the dollar store cheapies we picked up yesterday and a dodgy blue dye test that I bought a few months ago and found under our bathroom sink. Both are still faint but definitely :bfp:! I'm sure they aren't the most sensitive of HPTs so I'm happy to see anything at all on them, and the lines did seem more readily visible than Thursday's super-squinter. :flower: I'm going to try another cheapie tonight and see if I get a clearer result later in the day. 

Coincidentally, I already have an appointment to see my GP on Monday afternoon. My pharmacist actually wants me to increase my pain medication a bit because I've been having a really hard time without my naproxen (and can't take any NSAIDs at all if pregnant). :wacko: I am also going to ask my doctor if he will order quantitative blood HCG when I see him and get the ball rolling to find a high risk OB. We were warned so many times that we would probably be facing a long wait and a struggle to get pregnant, so weren't really prepared at all for it to happen in the first month. If it sticks it's really just down to some miraculous, incredible luck for someone like me. I think my doctor is even going to be shocked with this one! :haha:

My mom's having a small gathering with immediate family only for her birthday next weekend. OH and I decided that we should just take the opportunity and give her a BIG surprise while we still can: My symptoms have been so embarrassingly obvious that we think it will be impossible to hide for even a few hours. My breasts are enormous; at least a cup size larger than they were last week (we had to go shopping for sports bras yesterday to keep them under control) and I've already been struck by morning sickness. :sick: I've heard it's a great sign so I'm actually kind of relieved by it.

We have a week to perfect our devious plan. So far we're planning to give her a card for "Grandma" and I'll be writing my due date in it. We've enlisted my sister (the only other person who knows) to get their reaction on film. We're expecting to see tears between her and my grandmother - they've been harassing me to have children for quite a few years. Anyone have any ideas??? I'm really excited to shock them both! :twisted:


----------



## chulie

Lala8 said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> I tend to get boiling hot after ovulation. Sometimes my temps are 98.7-98.9...only after ovulation. I also get constipated before AF but I hope that isn't the case for you. I don't know about you but it is SUPER irritating that pregnancy symptoms are basically the same as PMS symptoms :). I just try to remember from month to month what is normal. Good luck hun!
> 
> I never get constipated, like ever. I really can't remember when I last was. I am normally very regular with my bowels. After researching online it says it can be a symptom of pregnancy. I am being optimistic but my husband told me to not get my hopes up. I know he is always trying to protect me but I need to stay hopeful. I am on day 43 of my cycle so I will either test tomorrow or Monday, depending how long I can wait :)Click to expand...

When approx is your period due?


----------



## stargazer0726

burgbrandy said:


> Heres my "u know ur ttc when..."
> 
> Bedroom talk consists of cervical mucus.
> Hubby gets depressed when ur temp drops near af.
> U have opks laid out on ur bathroom counter in order to see a progression and its ww3 if someone messes them up.

Oh my, the opk statement is so true. Hubby moved mine this month and I flipped out


----------



## Tangerine

Forgot to add - we didn't use OPKs, just used "chulie's method" and made sure to BD every day when I had anything resembling fertile CM. :winkwink: We also did it every 2-3 days otherwise until I could confirm O with my BBT. My CM, O symptoms and BBT shift painted a very obvious picture when taken together and we didn't really need to add anything else. I would usually expect O a few days later than it happened but we still managed to catch it by looking out for my EWCM. I think it just depends on how obvious your own signs are; some women will really benefit from the extra info from OPKs. I probably would have ordered some to try if we had not been so lucky. Good luck with whatever you choose to use! 

:dust:


----------



## stargazer0726

So it's been a long time since I've been prego my youngest is 5, but the only symptom I remember really early on is I would feel sick and uncomfortably full no matter how little I ate. I got that this morning after eating half of my breakfast, I am only 5 or 6 dpo and have no other symptoms other than constipation and gas (tmi) is it to early to feel these? Am I being psychosomatic??


----------



## Lala8

chulie said:


> When approx is your period due?

Well I don't ever know when I am due. My cycles vary massively. They have range from 34 days to 51 days this past year. I took a cheapie pregnancy test this afternoon (not a digital one) and it came back negative and I told myself not to be upset but I cried for at least an hour. My husband was really upset with me because he kept telling me not to get my hopes up.

I'm still not 100% that I am not pregnant because there is still no sign of my AF.

My only major sign that I usually get is a week before my AF a lump appears in my right breast but so far there has been no lump.


----------



## momwithbabies

Congrats, Tangerine!!! I'm sure you are so excited to tell your family! It sounds like any way you choose to break the good news will be exciting!


----------



## KatyW

Clandestine, thanks, it is comforting to hear that CPs aren't bound to happen again. 

Also, I'm fascinated by the OPK research you did. I really think tracking CM is super important to understanding your own fertility. I have started to recognize my own patterns with CM alone in the past few months.


----------



## KatyW

Tangerine said:


> I took 2 HPTs this morning, one of the dollar store cheapies we picked up yesterday and a dodgy blue dye test that I bought a few months ago and found under our bathroom sink. Both are still faint but definitely :bfp:! I'm sure they aren't the most sensitive of HPTs so I'm happy to see anything at all on them, and the lines did seem more readily visible than Thursday's super-squinter. :flower: I'm going to try another cheapie tonight and see if I get a clearer result later in the day.
> 
> Coincidentally, I already have an appointment to see my GP on Monday afternoon. My pharmacist actually wants me to increase my pain medication a bit because I've been having a really hard time without my naproxen (and can't take any NSAIDs at all if pregnant). :wacko: I am also going to ask my doctor if he will order quantitative blood HCG when I see him and get the ball rolling to find a high risk OB. We were warned so many times that we would probably be facing a long wait and a struggle to get pregnant, so weren't really prepared at all for it to happen in the first month. If it sticks it's really just down to some miraculous, incredible luck for someone like me. I think my doctor is even going to be shocked with this one! :haha:
> 
> My mom's having a small gathering with immediate family only for her birthday next weekend. OH and I decided that we should just take the opportunity and give her a BIG surprise while we still can: My symptoms have been so embarrassingly obvious that we think it will be impossible to hide for even a few hours. My breasts are enormous; at least a cup size larger than they were last week (we had to go shopping for sports bras yesterday to keep them under control) and I've already been struck by morning sickness. :sick: I've heard it's a great sign so I'm actually kind of relieved by it.
> 
> We have a week to perfect our devious plan. So far we're planning to give her a card for "Grandma" and I'll be writing my due date in it. We've enlisted my sister (the only other person who knows) to get their reaction on film. We're expecting to see tears between her and my grandmother - they've been harassing me to have children for quite a few years. Anyone have any ideas??? I'm really excited to shock them both! :twisted:

 

I am so excited for you that this happened quickly, given the expectation that it wouldn't; that's amazing. I hope that your appt goes well and they can sort out medication that you're able to take.


----------



## ClandestineTX

KatyW said:


> Clandestine, thanks, it is comforting to hear that CPs aren't bound to happen again.
> 
> Also, I'm fascinated by the OPK research you did. I really think tracking CM is super important to understanding your own fertility. I have started to recognize my own patterns with CM alone in the past few months.

Here's some of how I spent my last week:

General information about the fertile window:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC27529/

BBT is essentially unreliable by itself: 
https://epublications.marquette.edu...nG=&as_sdt=1%2C44&as_sdtp=#search="BBT nadir"

LH and CM are reliable and recommended:
https://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/maney/lnq/2013/00000080/00000001/art00005

Supports LH (OPK) testing as an accurate prediction method:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11152915

This is really the sort of thing I do for a living... LOL... just usually on a completely different subject!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Afm. Still no sign of O. On cd 19 right now. I will be testing July 13th. I was really hoping O would be back on schedule this month but didnt happen.


----------



## MamaPeaches

ClandestineTX said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> Clandestine, thanks, it is comforting to hear that CPs aren't bound to happen again.
> 
> Also, I'm fascinated by the OPK research you did. I really think tracking CM is super important to understanding your own fertility. I have started to recognize my own patterns with CM alone in the past few months.
> 
> Here's some of how I spent my last week:
> 
> General information about the fertile window:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC27529/
> 
> BBT is essentially unreliable by itself:
> https://epublications.marquette.edu...nG=&as_sdt=1%2C44&as_sdtp=#search="BBT nadir"
> 
> LH and CM are reliable and recommended:
> https://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/maney/lnq/2013/00000080/00000001/art00005
> 
> Supports LH (OPK) testing as an accurate prediction method:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11152915
> 
> This is really the sort of thing I do for a living... LOL... just usually on a completely different subject!Click to expand...

Wow after reading that I think I will invest in some clear blue OPKS so I'm not stressing over lines but will still be able to pinpoint. Especially since my cycle length varies. Thank you for sharing those articles. After two losses I just want to be as relaxed about trying again as possible, usually i get myself worked up and I'm trying to avoid that. Thanks again!


----------



## Kalush

Mamapeaches, Katyw, Hopeful - I'm so sorry about your loss. Hope you guys have sticky beans this month.

Congrats to the new bfp's. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

I'm on cd 12 now. I think I'm actually getting some signs of O, which could mean a decent length lp. Though my opk today only had a tiny hint of a line, much much less then yesterdays. I'm not really sure what to make of it. Just really hoping to have an lp longer than 7 days.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 & @momwithbabies I totally agree about the extra room. We have designed an office with movie posters/sports posters in frames, a futon, desk, etc. I keep thinking we will have to move this out soon! I hope we're all redecorating soon!! :thumbup:

@burgbrandy I agree! When I was using opks I had them lined up on the counter and thought 'what will I do if someone comes over. I will have to rush order them to stash away.' :haha: My husband also knows the dreaded temp drop as well! Good luck in the tww! I understand wanting to test early especially since you are going somewhere. Fingers crossed!

@ClandestineTX I know temping is not as reliable at predicting before since it can always change. Do you think that temps are good at pinpointing ovulation after you see the temp shift? Like do you think it actually occurs on the day of the low temp or just around that day? Is the 30-40% accurate based on predicting before or based on pinpointing the day after it has occurred? I will definitely look at those links. Good luck on the temp drop. I hope it's soon! :flower:

@chulie I'm totally laughing now! I agree totally. My husband is finally tired out too. He also soldiers on and does what's needed, but it's so funny that he's the one who is tired! Well I am tired sometimes too. :haha: My husband saw me typing the other day and asked "what does bd mean?" :haha: Very good advice about doing something for yourself! I'm so glad you will have a nice, quiet day and a nice night out. :happydance:

@Tangerine I am so happy for you and I hope it's a sticky BFP! I know it might be hard for you, but look at what you and your body has already done and quite quickly as well! :thumbup: Perhaps you are getting such strong symptoms because it could be twins?!? I don't know, but it seems people who get strong symptoms early sometimes have twins. How about a card for your mother that says something like "Happy birthday! I know you're not old enough to look/feel/etc. like a grandma yet, but you are going to be one very soon!" with the due date. Let me know when you want me to update it officially on here! :happydance:

@stargazer0726 I hope those are your first signs of your BFP! Keep us updated! Fingers crossed! :flower:

@Lala8 I'm sorry about the negative test, but you are definitely not out yet! I hate that your cycle is so frustrating for you and that you're not really sure when to expect af. Would you ever consider temping? :hugs:

@Mme2kdee Date updated. I hope O shows soon. :hugs:

@Kalush Fingers crossed that O comes soon and that your lp is longer. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs A

Had a really real dream that I had triplets that naturally reduced to twins, apparently thy were all fraternal as I had released 3 eggs! 
Afm, my temp has gone back up slightly......


----------



## KatyW

ClandestineTX said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> Clandestine, thanks, it is comforting to hear that CPs aren't bound to happen again.
> 
> Also, I'm fascinated by the OPK research you did. I really think tracking CM is super important to understanding your own fertility. I have started to recognize my own patterns with CM alone in the past few months.
> 
> Here's some of how I spent my last week:
> 
> General information about the fertile window:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC27529/
> 
> BBT is essentially unreliable by itself:
> https://epublications.marquette.edu...nG=&as_sdt=1%2C44&as_sdtp=#search="BBT nadir"
> 
> LH and CM are reliable and recommended:
> https://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/maney/lnq/2013/00000080/00000001/art00005
> 
> Supports LH (OPK) testing as an accurate prediction method:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11152915
> 
> This is really the sort of thing I do for a living... LOL... just usually on a completely different subject!Click to expand...

Nice research, thanks for sharing!

I was wondering about BBT charting - I've gotten fed up lately with it since Fertility Friend keeps changing dates on me. I also agree with something brought up in the discussion within one of the studies - that people can really screw up their own BBT data by not taking their temp. at the same time every day, etc., and that throws off charting as well.


----------



## Lala8

Hopeful2014 said:


> @nikkilucky77 & @momwithbabies I totally agree about the extra room. We have designed an office with movie posters/sports posters in frames, a futon, desk, etc. I keep thinking we will have to move this out soon! I hope we're all redecorating soon!! :thumbup:
> 
> @burgbrandy I agree! When I was using opks I had them lined up on the counter and thought 'what will I do if someone comes over. I will have to rush order them to stash away.' :haha: My husband also knows the dreaded temp drop as well! Good luck in the tww! I understand wanting to test early especially since you are going somewhere. Fingers crossed!
> 
> @ClandestineTX I know temping is not as reliable at predicting before since it can always change. Do you think that temps are good at pinpointing ovulation after you see the temp shift? Like do you think it actually occurs on the day of the low temp or just around that day? Is the 30-40% accurate based on predicting before or based on pinpointing the day after it has occurred? I will definitely look at those links. Good luck on the temp drop. I hope it's soon! :flower:
> 
> @chulie I'm totally laughing now! I agree totally. My husband is finally tired out too. He also soldiers on and does what's needed, but it's so funny that he's the one who is tired! Well I am tired sometimes too. :haha: My husband saw me typing the other day and asked "what does bd mean?" :haha: Very good advice about doing something for yourself! I'm so glad you will have a nice, quiet day and a nice night out. :happydance:
> 
> @Tangerine I am so happy for you and I hope it's a sticky BFP! I know it might be hard for you, but look at what you and your body has already done and quite quickly as well! :thumbup: Perhaps you are getting such strong symptoms because it could be twins?!? I don't know, but it seems people who get strong symptoms early sometimes have twins. How about a card for your mother that says something like "Happy birthday! I know you're not old enough to look/feel/etc. like a grandma yet, but you are going to be one very soon!" with the due date. Let me know when you want me to update it officially on here! :happydance:
> 
> @stargazer0726 I hope those are your first signs of your BFP! Keep us updated! Fingers crossed! :flower:
> 
> @Lala8 I'm sorry about the negative test, but you are definitely not out yet! I hate that your cycle is so frustrating for you and that you're not really sure when to expect af. Would you ever consider temping? :hugs:
> 
> @Mme2kdee Date updated. I hope O shows soon. :hugs:
> 
> @Kalush Fingers crossed that O comes soon and that your lp is longer. :thumbup:

@Hopeful2014 I definitely wouldn't rule temping out. At the moment though I am going to see what happens this week and whether my AF appears. Fingers crossed it doesn't and I will take another test. I'm taking it one step at a time, I've just got to stay calm and positive :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 23:
babychka
 



Attached Files:







lbd2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0









picturechartofimplatation.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lazydaisys

I happy to say after a forced one month off ttc I'm back in game! Never been so happy to see that wicked witch! Day one tomorrow.

Thanks for the research. We are going to experts at this rate! X


----------



## ClandestineTX

MamaPeaches said:


> Wow after reading that I think I will invest in some clear blue OPKS so I'm not stressing over lines but will still be able to pinpoint. Especially since my cycle length varies. Thank you for sharing those articles. After two losses I just want to be as relaxed about trying again as possible, usually i get myself worked up and I'm trying to avoid that. Thanks again!

I use the cheapies. Since it turns out not getting a "blaring" positive means nothing (as long as you see the surge, relative to other day's tests) - I'm saving my $$$. But I'm super cheap like that. 



Hopeful2014 said:


> @ClandestineTX I know temping is not as reliable at predicting before since it can always change. Do you think that temps are good at pinpointing ovulation after you see the temp shift? Like do you think it actually occurs on the day of the low temp or just around that day? Is the 30-40% accurate based on predicting before or based on pinpointing the day after it has occurred? I will definitely look at those links. Good luck on the temp drop. I hope it's soon! :flower:

This group of researchers found increased accuracy by charting the gap better the male and female partners (instead of just the female's temp), because it controls for change caused by the sleeping environment: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11430971
[Hubster will not be temping anytime soon, I'm sure!]

Things I've learned about temp charts from research science...
You can ovulate without a biphasic chart.
The temp shift can be as much as 8 days before or 3 days after ovulation.
Higher temps at the end of a cycle are consistent with pregnancy.
Individual temps are almost meaningless. 
Temps are useful for determination of an individual pattern (i.e. my temps do a normal pattern for me over the course of a cycle, but aren't necessarily useful for anyone else). 
If you have regular cycles (range of most cycles <7 days difference in length, with few exceptions) chances are you are ovulating no matter what your temp does. Mine for example usually range from 27-33 days with an occasional one that's really short (24 days) or really long (34 days).

And even though I've learned all this stuff, I still let my temps stress me out (because old habits die hard). Long story short: if you are like me and you know things about yourself from temping - keep doing it. If you are trying to decide whether to start temping/ charting - OPKs/ monitors are your best friend, CM in most cases, too.



KatyW said:


> Nice research, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I was wondering about BBT charting - I've gotten fed up lately with it since Fertility Friend keeps changing dates on me. I also agree with something brought up in the discussion within one of the studies - that people can really screw up their own BBT data by not taking their temp. at the same time every day, etc., and that throws off charting as well.

Temps are easily affected by other factors (sleep, sleep conditions, exercise, drinking, etc.). If you use OPKs/monitors/CM - trust those above your temps - every time!


----------



## Kalush

Clandestine - So much interesting information, thanks! I remember being really excited to temp last time, within a week I realize it wasn't worth it for me. I'm not sure if I just became more aware of when I was waking up or if my mind was messing with me and I was waking up more because I had to sleep for so long before temping would work. I like that the opk's and cm is a much better predictor since those I can manage. Well almost, I drink too much water and rarely can manage 4 hours, so never really gotten a positive one but they do get darker at some point.


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies.... Hope everyone is doing well! So much interesting information!!! You ladies are awesome!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Kalush: something to remember with OPKs is that not everyone has a high, sharp LH rise. Mine is definitely more gradual, but I can see the rise and fall easily, by hanging on to a few at a time to see the day-to-day change. There are a lot of "normal" LH patterns - just the strips were designed to suit those with shorter/ more intense LH peaks! I have three friends on here, all currently pregnant and not one of them ever saw a "true" positive OPK! It sounds like what you're doing should work!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Is anybody using soft cups?? Is it worth a try? I've only just heard about them. Surely if the:spermy: hasn't got where it needs to go at time- It's not going to sneak up after:wacko: Maybe I've missed the Point. Does anybody any options on soft cups???:blush:


----------



## BSelck24

Hey there! I haven't been on in a while as I had a long cycle during May! So could you put me down to now test on July 20th?? Thank you!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Lazydaisys said:


> Is anybody using soft cups?? Is it worth a try? I've only just heard about them. Surely if the:spermy: hasn't got where it needs to go at time- It's not going to sneak up after:wacko: Maybe I've missed the Point. Does anybody any options on soft cups???:blush:

Im using them this cycle along with pre-seed , They help to keep the sperm up by the cervix so worth trying :thumbup:


----------



## RaeChay

ClandestineTX said:


> @Kalush: something to remember with OPKs is that not everyone has a high, sharp LH rise. Mine is definitely more gradual, but I can see the rise and fall easily, by hanging on to a few at a time to see the day-to-day change. There are a lot of "normal" LH patterns - just the strips were designed to suit those with shorter/ more intense LH peaks! I have three friends on here, all currently pregnant and not one of them ever saw a "true" positive OPK! It sounds like what you're doing should work!

See my issue is the exact opposite - I get blazing positive opk's for DAYS; like it seems as if I've either got a ton of LH at any given moment, or maybe I'm not ovulating so my LH is just going nuts trying to get the egg out- I don't know. It's kind of annoying. 

My CB digitals will show smileys starting at cd12, then this cycle I cross-checked with FR line-type opk's, which all look basically the same from cd14-cd16. For those three days the test lines are ALL super dark, much darker than the control- but they all look the exact same! I have no idea when I may have/may yet to ovulate (on cd 16 today).

Anyone have any insight on this? My plan is just bd EOD regardless...but why are they all looking positive to the same degree (not to mention the digital showing a smiley at cd12)?


----------



## ClandestineTX

For the softcup ladies... I've not seen any data to support the use of softcups or laying down after sex, etc. There was only one study I came across that studied after-intercourse strategies and they didn't see a difference. That being said - there's no reason to believe it would hurt your chances, so if it's something you're comfortable trying - let us know how it works out for you!

@RaeChay: my $0.02 would be to consider both the first an last the "peak" - meaning make sure you're already at it at least every 2-3 days when you see the first positive OPK and keep your pattern going until 3 days after the last positive one! Technically, the first positive should be "the positive" - but there's so much variation between people and there's no way to tell for sure if that's true for your body, unless your doctor starts following that range of your cycle with a daily ultrasound, looking for an empty follicle. And let's face it - we're all just trying to get a BFP ASAP - so I'd not leave a chance that you ovulate 1-3 days after the last positive!


----------



## newbie2013

Question for you all - I'm going on a long haul flight on wednesday (home for a few weeks - yay! 30hrs travelling - not so yay) on which I'd usually take a tablet containing 100mg valeriana. The recommended dose is 2-3 tablets but I only take one to relax me into a dose without doping me to sleep. The info inside the pack says "use of valeriana duing pregnancy is not recommended". I'm due to test on the 30th and can't get any early response tests... To take or not to take... That is the question!! Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## ClandestineTX

newbie2013 said:


> Question for you all - I'm going on a long haul flight on wednesday (home for a few weeks - yay! 30hrs travelling - not so yay) on which I'd usually take a tablet containing 100mg valeriana. The recommended dose is 2-3 tablets but I only take one to relax me into a dose without doping me to sleep. The info inside the pack says "use of valeriana duing pregnancy is not recommended". I'm due to test on the 30th and can't get any early response tests... To take or not to take... That is the question!! Looking forward to your thoughts.

Official answer: call your doctor

Unofficial answer: should be fine, see: https://drugsafetysite.com/valerian/ for more information. :)


----------



## RaeChay

ClandestineTX said:


> For the softcup ladies... I've not seen any data to support the use of softcups or laying down after sex, etc. There was only one study I came across that studied after-intercourse strategies and they didn't see a difference. That being said - there's no reason to believe it would hurt your chances, so if it's something you're comfortable trying - let us know how it works out for you!
> 
> @RaeChay: my $0.02 would be to consider both the first an last the "peak" - meaning make sure you're already at it at least every 2-3 days when you see the first positive OPK and keep your pattern going until 3 days after the last positive one! Technically, the first positive should be "the positive" - but there's so much variation between people and there's no way to tell for sure if that's true for your body, unless your doctor starts following that range of your cycle with a daily ultrasound, looking for an empty follicle. And let's face it - we're all just trying to get a BFP ASAP - so I'd not leave a chance that you ovulate 1-3 days after the last positive!

Thank you - this is very helpful perspective!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Very welcome :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ruskiegirl said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody using soft cups?? Is it worth a try? I've only just heard about them. Surely if the:spermy: hasn't got where it needs to go at time- It's not going to sneak up after:wacko: Maybe I've missed the Point. Does anybody any options on soft cups???:blush:
> 
> Im using them this cycle along with pre-seed , They help to keep the sperm up by the cervix so worth trying :thumbup:Click to expand...

I've just ordered mine so going to give it ago. I've also got concieve plus which is similar to preseed. I like to try something new each ttc cycle and this month is the month of the cups! :haha:


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girls please help me. I took this photo 17 mis after the test what do you think?


----------



## RaeChay

Mrs A said:


> View attachment 633891
> Hey girls please help me. I took this photo 17 mis after the test what do you think?

I think I can see a little something there - wait two days & retest!


----------



## burgbrandy

I also see something!


----------



## ClandestineTX

RaeChay said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 633891
> Hey girls please help me. I took this photo 17 mis after the test what do you think?
> 
> I think I can see a little something there - wait two days & retest!Click to expand...

^^^I agree with what she said^^^

FX, looks promising!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I only have a few days to get my BD in this cycle , We are going camping on friday and it hits right around ovulation time Hoping I catch the egg with the few days I can get in before we leave , One tent for all 3 of us so can't be doing the deed with our daughter in the tent hehe


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs A said:


> View attachment 633891
> Hey girls please help me. I took this photo 17 mis after the test what do you think?

I def see a line!


----------



## Mme2kdee

There's a line!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Mrs A I do see something and for being 8 dpo that's great! I hope the line gets darker soon! Keep us updated! :flower: 

@Lazydaisys I'm glad you're back on track and ready to go. Fingers crossed that the break is what you needed and you get your BFP! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl Are you liking the soft cups so far? What about the pre-seed? :thumbup:

@ClandestineTX Yikes-"the shift can happen 8 days before or 3 days after" got me! I think if it goes on much longer I will make sure we spread it out more while continuing around when I expect it to be and I might invest in more opks. My range has been 26-33, but it's usually 27-29. I think the idea of having my husband temp is so funny!! It would be neat to track and men could get more involved, but I wonder how many would do it? :haha: I do tend to trust cm a lot because I figure that's the metaphoric ladder (the image from The Great Sperm Race). 

@BSelck24 Welcome back!! I updated your date. How have you been? :flower:

@RaeChay I agree with ClandestineTX. I'd try to make sure to have enough bd within that time frame and try to bd as much as possible while you are still getting dark lines. Good luck! :flower:

@newbie2013 It's totally up to you and what you feel is right for you. ClandestineTX is right; you could ask your doctor. I probably wouldn't take it, but I am so over-the-top careful about everything so I might not be the best opinion. :blush: :dohh: However, I understand that's such a long flight! Is there anyway you could make yourself really tired before leaving such as staying up through one night before so you are tired naturally?


----------



## BSelck24

Hey! I've been good! My body was playing tricks on me and I actually missed an entire period! And right when my doctor prescribed me Provera to jump start my period after 10 days, I started my period on day 1 of taking it! So I'm thankful I'm back on track but now I am ready to start TTC again!!! Hubby is on board and it seems he's more ok with taking extra steps to make this happen!

New things we are starting this cycle:

Hubby is on a multi-vitamin
Mucinex CD9-CD20 twice a day 
Evening primrose oil (haven't started that yet but want to as soon as I can find it!)
And SMEP sex plan! 

I'm continuing to take my pre-natal vitamin (trying to be more regular with it) and I'm on month 2 of 1500mg of Metformin daily. Will be using OPK's CD12-CD20 just in case since temping doesn't work for me (my timing is different every day and I always forget to do it while still in bed!)

Wish me luck! I'll keep you updated!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hopeful2014 said:


> @ClandestineTX Yikes-"the shift can happen 8 days before or 3 days after" got me! I think if it goes on much longer I will make sure we spread it out more while continuing around when I expect it to be and I might invest in more opks. My range has been 26-33, but it's usually 27-29. I think the idea of having my husband temp is so funny!! It would be neat to track and men could get more involved, but I wonder how many would do it? :haha: I do tend to trust cm a lot because I figure that's the metaphoric ladder (the image from The Great Sperm Race).

That's exactly the same stuff that made me start look a lot more into whether or not the real science supported what's on websites and FF's guidebook. The publications showing BBT isn't the best thing out there started in the 80's!!! From what I've read and been told by my own doctor, your cycles sound like you are having normal ovulation. Let me know if you get your husband to temp. If I got into another cycle I might start temping right before I go to bed at night or get Hubster to temp with me! Hopefully, there will be no future cycles and we won't need a new plan!!! 

And I <3 the Great Sperm Race, too!


----------



## newbie2013

ClandestineTX said:


> newbie2013 said:
> 
> 
> Question for you all - I'm going on a long haul flight on wednesday (home for a few weeks - yay! 30hrs travelling - not so yay) on which I'd usually take a tablet containing 100mg valeriana. The recommended dose is 2-3 tablets but I only take one to relax me into a dose without doping me to sleep. The info inside the pack says "use of valeriana duing pregnancy is not recommended". I'm due to test on the 30th and can't get any early response tests... To take or not to take... That is the question!! Looking forward to your thoughts.
> 
> Official answer: call your doctor
> 
> Unofficial answer: should be fine, see: https://drugsafetysite.com/valerian/ for more information. :)Click to expand...

I'm convinced! Bring on no sleep!! Will have to catch up on it at my mum's. Thanks for the research.


----------



## newbie2013

Hopeful2014 said:


> @newbie2013 It's totally up to you and what you feel is right for you. ClandestineTX is right; you could ask your doctor. I probably wouldn't take it, but I am so over-the-top careful about everything so I might not be the best opinion. :blush: :dohh: However, I understand that's such a long flight! Is there anyway you could make yourself really tired before leaving such as staying up through one night before so you are tired naturally?

Thanks! ClandestineTX convinced me it isn't worth it. I will recover at the other end since I have that luxury this time around. 

If I don't get a bfp this time, I'll probably be taking a break next cycle as DH won't be coming until it is too late, I think. And even if he's just in time, asking him to bd while he's super jetlagged is unfair!

Thanks again!


----------



## stargazer0726

Hopeful2014 said:


> @nikkilucky77 & @momwithbabies I totally agree about the extra room. We have designed an office with movie posters/sports posters in frames, a futon, desk, etc. I keep thinking we will have to move this out soon! I hope we're all redecorating soon!! :thumbup:
> 
> @burgbrandy I agree! When I was using opks I had them lined up on the counter and thought 'what will I do if someone comes over. I will have to rush order them to stash away.' :haha: My husband also knows the dreaded temp drop as well! Good luck in the tww! I understand wanting to test early especially since you are going somewhere. Fingers crossed!
> 
> @ClandestineTX I know temping is not as reliable at predicting before since it can always change. Do you think that temps are good at pinpointing ovulation after you see the temp shift? Like do you think it actually occurs on the day of the low temp or just around that day? Is the 30-40% accurate based on predicting before or based on pinpointing the day after it has occurred? I will definitely look at those links. Good luck on the temp drop. I hope it's soon! :flower:
> 
> @chulie I'm totally laughing now! I agree totally. My husband is finally tired out too. He also soldiers on and does what's needed, but it's so funny that he's the one who is tired! Well I am tired sometimes too. :haha: My husband saw me typing the other day and asked "what does bd mean?" :haha: Very good advice about doing something for yourself! I'm so glad you will have a nice, quiet day and a nice night out. :happydance:
> 
> @Tangerine I am so happy for you and I hope it's a sticky BFP! I know it might be hard for you, but look at what you and your body has already done and quite quickly as well! :thumbup: Perhaps you are getting such strong symptoms because it could be twins?!? I don't know, but it seems people who get strong symptoms early sometimes have twins. How about a card for your mother that says something like "Happy birthday! I know you're not old enough to look/feel/etc. like a grandma yet, but you are going to be one very soon!" with the due date. Let me know when you want me to update it officially on here! :happydance:
> 
> @stargazer0726 I hope those are your first signs of your BFP! Keep us updated! Fingers crossed! :flower:
> 
> @Lala8 I'm sorry about the negative test, but you are definitely not out yet! I hate that your cycle is so frustrating for you and that you're not really sure when to expect af. Would you ever consider temping? :hugs:
> 
> @Mme2kdee Date updated. I hope O shows soon. :hugs:
> 
> @Kalush Fingers crossed that O comes soon and that your lp is longer. :thumbup:

Nausea seems to have subsided, was only bad yesterday must have been something i ate. Im sure its waaaayyy to early even if I was. I did have a dream last night that i got a bfp and then freaked out because I would have to tell my mom and shes going to be less than thrilled more like pissed actually. Hubby and I have been married 10 years and have two DD and my parents are in the 2 is more than enough camp (I am an only). And have expressed often how having more would be a horrible life ruining choice. 

Also, I was using SYLK as a lube and in my girl sway. but i just read that its horrible for TTC, has anyone here used SYLK and conceived?


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks girls x x x


----------



## saffy1978

Mrs A said:


> View attachment 633891
> Hey girls please help me. I took this photo 17 mis after the test what do you think?

OMG mrs!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

I can see something also Mrs A

Right now I am not 100% sure what my body is doing. I know I have irregular cycles but I don't think I've o this month. Having an ultrasound on friday to check for pcos. Should be fun, but at least we can move on from there if I have :)


----------



## lesh07

Feeling down today!! I was naughty and tested and bfn. I knew it would be as i am testing to early but was just hoping i would be one of these lucky ones and get an early bfp.

Also suffered quite bad pain on my right side last night and bad backache. :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Mrs A I do see something and for being 8 dpo that's great! I hope the line gets darker soon! Keep us updated! :flower:
> 
> @Lazydaisys I'm glad you're back on track and ready to go. Fingers crossed that the break is what you needed and you get your BFP! :flower:
> 
> @Ruskiegirl Are you liking the soft cups so far? What about the pre-seed? :thumbup:
> 
> @ClandestineTX Yikes-"the shift can happen 8 days before or 3 days after" got me! I think if it goes on much longer I will make sure we spread it out more while continuing around when I expect it to be and I might invest in more opks. My range has been 26-33, but it's usually 27-29. I think the idea of having my husband temp is so funny!! It would be neat to track and men could get more involved, but I wonder how many would do it? :haha: I do tend to trust cm a lot because I figure that's the metaphoric ladder (the image from The Great Sperm Race).
> 
> @BSelck24 Welcome back!! I updated your date. How have you been? :flower:
> 
> @RaeChay I agree with ClandestineTX. I'd try to make sure to have enough bd within that time frame and try to bd as much as possible while you are still getting dark lines. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @newbie2013 It's totally up to you and what you feel is right for you. ClandestineTX is right; you could ask your doctor. I probably wouldn't take it, but I am so over-the-top careful about everything so I might not be the best opinion. :blush: :dohh: However, I understand that's such a long flight! Is there anyway you could make yourself really tired before leaving such as staying up through one night before so you are tired naturally?

I haven't started using them yet :thumbup: Gonna start today tho with our BD i have planned before he goes to work :haha:


----------



## chulie

MrsA like the others have loudly confirmed. There is definitely something there!! 

Good luck Ruskie! Let us know what you think of the soft cups! 

Hopeful......so where are you in your cycle now? 

Lesh....ya testing early is not for the faint of heart. I did it last month but don't think I can handle it this month....you know it's early still so you've got LOTS more time before you need to think your "out"! 

Afm...well...definitely ovulating.....so as per the "chulie" method (which made me laugh hysterically to be referred to as that) we're continuing to get busy...still not sure when i want to test. Af is due on the 6th....Hopeful can you put me for testing on the 6th. I don't think ill be testin before that. Not after last month and the insanity of it all...unless there are any ridiculously obvious signs that make me change my mind. Like perhaps the word pregnant shows up on my forehead or something. Hahahahaha. 

Oh and there was some "super moon" last night ladies so I hope we all got some bd in.....could be good luck??!?!? 

If it doesn't work this month ill have to sit on the sidelines next month. Only because my entire friggen family is born in April...we seriously cannot afford another April baby..it's basically another Christmas...normally I'd never avoid a month because i just want to get pregnant but seriously I just know financially I like to go a little all out on birthdays and I don't want to feel like I have to give any child "less"....so I won't dissapear..but for next month ill just be cheering you all on from the sidelines!! :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@BSelck24 That sounds like a good plan. I'm sending you luck and baby dust that you have a better cycle and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get your BFP! Good luck! :flower:

@ClandestineTX I'm so glad you are part of our group! :hugs: I might consider having my husband temp. I'll say something to him just to see what he says. :haha: I usually take my temp before bed near the end of the tww because I notice it's in the 98s and then before af comes it lowers to the 97s. That's not the best attitude lifter before bed, but I've noticed it always happens. I'm with you! I hope we are on our last cycle for a while and that we get our BFPs this time!

@stargazer0726 I've not heard of SYLK. I know that most are not good except those that are recommended for ttc. Has anyone else heard of it or does it say it's good for ttc somewhere? And hey, if you're ready for another baby, that's all that matters. :thumbup:

@mummy2o :hugs: Let us know how the ultrasound goes. 

@lesh07 It's definitely still early! I know the negative still stings though. I hope your side and back start feeling better! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl Good luck! I hope they work well for you! :flower:

@chulie Date updated. I'm so hopeful that you'll be announcing next month you won't have to worry about sitting it out. I'm hoping your method works for us both! :thumbup: I'm cd 16. I had ew yesterday and today. I am hoping that today will be ovulation day. The latest I've ovulated in the past (while tracking anyway) was cd 16, but it may be a bit off this month. I'm trying to stay positive. I've just thought of a bad joke...perhaps if I squeeze some of that positivity out at the end of the tww the test will soak up some of my positivity. Is that too far?!? :haha:

Have a great day!


----------



## burgbrandy

Got my crosshairs this morning! Yay! :)


----------



## newbie2013

@stargazer0726... just googled SYLK for you and found this:

_Sylk has a pH balance of 4.5 - 4.7, similar to the normal vaginal environment, i.e. slightly acidic. This is deliberate to keep the vagina healthy and not alter the balance. Sylk is not intended as a spermicide however, its pH balance (like most other lubricants) can affect motility, the movement of sperm and therefore should not be used if you're trying to conceive. When ovulation occurs, the pH balance in the vagina changes to around 7 which is a neutral pH state when pregnancy can occur. _



I've heard others talk about preseed and others that are recommended for TTC. Maybe leave this one for now. Sorry :hugs:


----------



## Tangerine

So sad this morning. I was excited about my appointment with my GP today but I've started bleeding and cramping, also got a BFN on a dollar store test. :cry: I knew there was always a chance this might happen because of my autoimmune disease but still really really hurts. I just had to give OH the bad news over the phone, he left for work before I knew what was happening. :cry:

He's upset but seems ok. We'll see what my GP says when I see him this afternoon but we hope we can try again ASAP.


----------



## Hopeful2014

Tangerine said:


> So sad this morning. I was excited about my appointment with my GP today but I've started bleeding and cramping, also got a BFN on a dollar store test. :cry: I knew there was always a chance this might happen because of my autoimmune disease but still really really hurts. I just had to give OH the bad news over the phone, he left for work before I knew what was happening. :cry:
> 
> He's upset but seems ok. We'll see what my GP says when I see him this afternoon but we hope we can try again ASAP.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I really hope everything is okay. Let us know what your gp says. We will be here for you either way. :hugs:


----------



## burgbrandy

Im so sorry tangerine! :hug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie: maybe you were meant to have another April baby? 

@Tangerine: :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Tangerine - I am so sorry for the sudden change of events. Hopefully the doctor can help with some sort of explanation. :hugs:


----------



## chulie

Tangerine said:


> So sad this morning. I was excited about my appointment with my GP today but I've started bleeding and cramping, also got a BFN on a dollar store test. :cry: I knew there was always a chance this might happen because of my autoimmune disease but still really really hurts. I just had to give OH the bad news over the phone, he left for work before I knew what was happening. :cry:
> 
> He's upset but seems ok. We'll see what my GP says when I see him this afternoon but we hope we can try again ASAP.

Oh dear........I am so very very sorry!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## RaeChay

Tangerine- I am so sorry to hear this. I hope your heart heals quickly from this disappointment, we were all so excited for your bfp. BUT I believe it was recently discussed that CP's can be a positive sign for future TTC efforts? So there may be a silver lining here somewhere. 

Chulie- FX for your bfp this upcoming test date!! And I am with clandestine on this one- maybe an April baby is what's meant to be for you? And think of this- what if it came a month premature! Sorry to play devils advocate, but it seems sad to have to wait out an opportunity ;)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hahahaha, PEER PRESSURE >>>>> Chulie! It's getting stronger!


----------



## chulie

Hopeful2014 said:


> @chulie Date updated. I'm so hopeful that you'll be announcing next month you won't have to worry about sitting it out. I'm hoping your method works for us both! :thumbup: I'm cd 16. I had ew yesterday and today. I am hoping that today will be ovulation day. The latest I've ovulated in the past (while tracking anyway) was cd 16, but it may be a bit off this month. I'm trying to stay positive. I've just thought of a bad joke...perhaps if I squeeze some of that positivity out at the end of the tww the test will soak up some of my positivity. Is that too far?!? :haha:
> 
> Have a great day!

Hahahaha.....never a bad joke, I really don't think that's too much to ask AT ALL!!! Ya....very interesting..I'm CD 18 today and...last month I didn't really have very much ewcm...I mean I had "bits"...enough to sorta let me know when I was ovulating....but this month it's like..."on like donkey kong"....I must be ovulating late though because i've had small amounts when I wipe since CD 14-ish.....but now it's like....when I pee I can see it really dripping out when I'm on the potty (yes I sit and watch my pee to watch for ewcm....:blush:) So.....it must be late "o"...which makes sense because I do have the occasional 30 day cycle...I guess this is just one of those....so ya...definitely getting my groove on and feeling MUCH better about timing this month. Not sure that means we necessarily caught a good egg or the other bazillion factors that can get in the way....at least the timing was right this month! hahahaha..


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> Hahahaha, PEER PRESSURE >>>>> Chulie! It's getting stronger!

Haaaaaaaahahahahah....omg you guys are so bad!!! I guess I just feel bad for the FAMILY members......but who knows...with this type of encouragement....GAAAAHHHHH Omg my whole family would seriously kill me......but.....yeah...like..what if I'm just meant to have april babies?????? Omg............ok let's burn that bridge when we get there! HAHAHAHAHAHA....YOU ladies are a terrible influence!!! My DH also wants a little one so bad...he'd full side with ALL of you! :wacko:


----------



## ClandestineTX

This is what friends are for :) Peer pressure when you need it the most!


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> This is what friends are for :) Peer pressure when you need it the most!

Truer words have never been spoken!!!!!


----------



## KatyW

Tangerine said:


> So sad this morning. I was excited about my appointment with my GP today but I've started bleeding and cramping, also got a BFN on a dollar store test. :cry: I knew there was always a chance this might happen because of my autoimmune disease but still really really hurts. I just had to give OH the bad news over the phone, he left for work before I knew what was happening. :cry:
> 
> He's upset but seems ok. We'll see what my GP says when I see him this afternoon but we hope we can try again ASAP.

Oh, Tangerine, I'm really sorry. Hugs & we are all here.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Tangerine said:


> So sad this morning. I was excited about my appointment with my GP today but I've started bleeding and cramping, also got a BFN on a dollar store test. :cry: I knew there was always a chance this might happen because of my autoimmune disease but still really really hurts. I just had to give OH the bad news over the phone, he left for work before I knew what was happening. :cry:
> 
> He's upset but seems ok. We'll see what my GP says when I see him this afternoon but we hope we can try again ASAP.

I am so sorry! I hope you get some answers from your gp! Sending up prayers for you!


----------



## Mrs A

Sorry tangerine x x x


----------



## Lala8

Tangerine said:


> So sad this morning. I was excited about my appointment with my GP today but I've started bleeding and cramping, also got a BFN on a dollar store test. :cry: I knew there was always a chance this might happen because of my autoimmune disease but still really really hurts. I just had to give OH the bad news over the phone, he left for work before I knew what was happening. :cry:
> 
> He's upset but seems ok. We'll see what my GP says when I see him this afternoon but we hope we can try again ASAP.

I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Hope you are as okay as you can be.


----------



## Lala8

stargazer0726 said:


> Nausea seems to have subsided, was only bad yesterday must have been something i ate. Im sure its waaaayyy to early even if I was. I did have a dream last night that i got a bfp and then freaked out because I would have to tell my mom and shes going to be less than thrilled more like pissed actually. Hubby and I have been married 10 years and have two DD and my parents are in the 2 is more than enough camp (I am an only). And have expressed often how having more would be a horrible life ruining choice.
> 
> Also, I was using SYLK as a lube and in my girl sway. but i just read that its horrible for TTC, has anyone here used SYLK and conceived?

I haven't hear of SYLK, I'm based in the UK and we use YES lube. It says it is suitable for TTC. https://www.yesyesyes.org/index.htm


----------



## Hopeful2014

@chulie Timing is all we can control sometimes. I hope you get your BFP this month. If not, I agree with the others. :haha: I know, I know. Peer pressure is bad. :blush: But we all want what's best for you. :thumbup: It's ultimately up to you and how you feel about it if the time comes.


----------



## Tangerine

Thanks so much for your support, it means a lot. I'll put more info in spoiler tags in case anyone might be upset by it:


Spoiler
My doctor decided to reschedule my appointment with him on Friday and sent me to the local hospital to make sure I was ok since I was vomiting and had heavy cramps/bleeding. I ended up getting an ultrasound and blood tests that unfortunately confirmed an early pregnancy loss at 4 wks +4. :nope: I'm home resting with some pain meds and already feeling better; they said it might take some time to complete naturally and for my hormones to return to normal but they don't expect any problems.

The doctor at the hospital said we can try again this month if we feel up to it, but take it easy and no BD until my bleeding and cramps have stopped completely. She said it's fantastic that we were able to conceive so quickly even if it ended in a loss this time. Even though I do have a higher m/c risk she still thinks we have a very good chance to have a healthy pregnancy in the future. OH feels good about trying again ASAP too so we'll probably be in this month, but just try as well as we can to keep the stress level down for both of us. :flower: 

I am going to chart my BBT because I have no idea when O might be happening this cycle. I guess we just have to wait and see.


----------



## chulie

So i figure I have a funny story I can share that will make all us ttcers laugh..cause if we can't laugh at ourselves... Who can!?! 

As you know my SIL is stayin with us. Well..I'm 98% sure I o'd like today, yesterday..something...so I was hell bent on bd tonight!!! Well...my SIL's baby has been totally upset ALL night crying on and off (teething most likely) so neither nor her dh could calm her dd down. DH and I go to bed. His siste and her hubby are very much awake and walking around all over our house ( very small) plus add a screaming baby for background noise! Hahaha Dh was like "babe...tonight is just a bit akward..I think it'll be hard to get in the mood ya know??" Then he tells me how he's never turned me down but it's just too akward. So I totally pout and get upset. Hahaha. I'm like "babe I've never pulled the fertility card but..this is critical timing". He's like "show me your app!" Bahahahaha. So I had to SHOW him where I was and how it was time. Like 5 minutes later he found a way to get it done! Hahahahaha. Good man!!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Tangerine: I'm so sorry :hugs: at least you have the all clear and there doesn't appear to be any issues that will delay your efforts in the future! If you look at the links I posted earlier - if you want it relatively low stress/ high accuracy, I'd suggest getting some cheapie OPKs off Amazon (Wondfo or Babi). Temping is just really not awesome, by itself, for predicting ovulation.

@chulie: Cheers, ma'am!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Tangerine :hugs: I'm glad to hear that the doctor says you can try again. I know it feels a bit scary to think about trying again, but I'm sure you and your husband will help each other through it. I hope that your hormones and your cycle regulates quickly. I think you'll be able to tell when your hormones are regulating once your temps become more stable. They may be stable from the beginning or they may take 2-3 days or a little longer to become stable. We're not all the same. I've heard some ovulate earlier than usual, some right on time, and some a little later than normal. Take time to rest and recover physically and emotionally. I know you *will* get your sticky BFP and I hope it's very soon. :hugs:

@chulie Good man, indeed! I had to pull out the fertility card the other night after a rough day with my husband. He was stressed physically from working (somewhat, not really broken down, just tired and a bit sore) and it was one of those days when everything kept being a hindrance. We managed and we both definitely feel better for it. :thumbup:


----------



## burgbrandy

Chulie: awesome story! Lol! Hubby and i were bickering all day my o day but he knew what day it was, so we put everything aside to dtd! And of course we talked and settled our disagreement while i laid with my legs in the air. Lol!


----------



## newbie2013

You guys are a fantastic support group! I've said thank you before and I'll say it again. I'm fortunate to be a part of this group and read your heart-felt compassion for others :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

Tangerine: I am so sorry that has happened to you. Its horrible :(

Chulie: Thats good that he found a way around it.

AFM FF has said I've ovulated so currently in my 2WW. I did O late so can you move my testing date to the 8th. I don't hold much hope as we didn't dtd on the day but twice the day before and once the day afterwards so hopefully we managed to catch it.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 You're an important part of our support group as well! Thanks for being with us. :hugs: 

@mummy2o I'm so glad that FF confirmed ovulation for you. I updated your date. The day before is a very important day and since you dtd twice that day I think you should be covered. Remember it's all about having the sperm there waiting. I think you have a very good chance! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, I've been doing some reading and research on chemical pregnancies. I'm not finished, but I wanted to share a little of what I've found so far. I do think that some of it makes me feel a bit better at this point. It is somewhat encouraging. There are also two interesting links at the bottom about a study that found some women who had recurrent miscarriages seemed to be 'super-fertile'. This has _no_ connection to one cp happening, but it is very interesting.

-"This means that the embryo implanted and started to grow, but then stopped developing very early, so the only sign of pregnancy is the hCG level &#8211; the chemical."

-"If the patient has had a chemical pregnancy there is a high likelihood that she will achieve pregnancy eventually."

-"The majority of chemical pregnancies occur because the embryo is genetically abnormal."

-"It means the embryo progressed in its development, hatched out of its shell, attached to the endometrial lining and the lining grew and enclosed the embryo." (this seemed promising to me)

-"Her body can do what it needs to do, and it is just a matter of getting a perfect embryo into her womb for her to be successful."

-"In most of these cases, it is a spontaneous abnormality that occurred at the time of embryo division and not something that the woman carries."

-"Pregnancy loss is before the fetal cardiac activity could begin."

-"Miscarriage is interpreted as a normal period."

-Some say to wait a month and some say not to wait because you are supposed to be more fertile afterwards. Doctors sometimes want you to wait for dating purposes, but also for emotional/grief purposes. However, one reason you are advised to wait is to avoid infection. They suggest waiting at least until after you stop bleeding before you bd. 


The study below is interesting. It's not just about chemical losses specifically. It's about women with recurrent losses, so it's not the same as one loss or losses at different times throughout the years but it's interesting. 

This describes a very interesting study of healthy embryos and poor-quality embryos and "Super-fertility" may explain why some women have multiple miscarriages, according to a team of doctors.


Another interesting article that is about "Recurrent miscarriage can now be seen not as failure to carry a pregnancy, but perhaps as failure to prevent one, in other words super-fertility, but with distressing consequences,"


----------



## chulie

Tangerine said:


> Thanks so much for your support, it means a lot. I'll put more info in spoiler tags in case anyone might be upset by it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> My doctor decided to reschedule my appointment with him on Friday and sent me to the local hospital to make sure I was ok since I was vomiting and had heavy cramps/bleeding. I ended up getting an ultrasound and blood tests that unfortunately confirmed an early pregnancy loss at 4 wks +4. :nope: I'm home resting with some pain meds and already feeling better; they said it might take some time to complete naturally and for my hormones to return to normal but they don't expect any problems.
> 
> The doctor at the hospital said we can try again this month if we feel up to it, but take it easy and no BD until my bleeding and cramps have stopped completely. She said it's fantastic that we were able to conceive so quickly even if it ended in a loss this time. Even though I do have a higher m/c risk she still thinks we have a very good chance to have a healthy pregnancy in the future. OH feels good about trying again ASAP too so we'll probably be in this month, but just try as well as we can to keep the stress level down for both of us. :flower:
> 
> I am going to chart my BBT because I have no idea when O might be happening this cycle. I guess we just have to wait and see.

 I'm glad you feel up to trying again. I can't imagine the emotion toll it's taken on you and you dh....make sure you rest lots and when your ready...I'm sure your body will be too! I'm glad you see the silver lining in being able to get pregnant if that was a concern for you...but I'm sure it doesn't make things easier in the moment. We're all here rooting for you!!!!! Xoxoxox


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful2014 said:


> Ladies, I've been doing some reading and research on chemical pregnancies. I'm not finished, but I wanted to share a little of what I've found so far. I do think that some of it makes me feel a bit better at this point. It is somewhat encouraging. There are also two interesting links at the bottom about a study that found some women who had recurrent miscarriages seemed to be 'super-fertile'. This has _no_ connection to one cp happening, but it is very interesting.
> 
> -"This means that the embryo implanted and started to grow, but then stopped developing very early, so the only sign of pregnancy is the hCG level  the chemical."
> 
> -"If the patient has had a chemical pregnancy there is a high likelihood that she will achieve pregnancy eventually."
> 
> -"The majority of chemical pregnancies occur because the embryo is genetically abnormal."
> 
> -"It means the embryo progressed in its development, hatched out of its shell, attached to the endometrial lining and the lining grew and enclosed the embryo." (this seemed promising to me)
> 
> -"Her body can do what it needs to do, and it is just a matter of getting a perfect embryo into her womb for her to be successful."
> 
> -"In most of these cases, it is a spontaneous abnormality that occurred at the time of embryo division and not something that the woman carries."
> 
> -"Pregnancy loss is before the fetal cardiac activity could begin."
> 
> -"Miscarriage is interpreted as a normal period."
> 
> -Some say to wait a month and some say not to wait because you are supposed to be more fertile afterwards. Doctors sometimes want you to wait for dating purposes, but also for emotional/grief purposes. However, one reason you are advised to wait is to avoid infection. They suggest waiting at least until after you stop bleeding before you bd.
> 
> 
> The study below is interesting. It's not just about chemical losses specifically. It's about women with recurrent losses, so it's not the same as one loss or losses at different times throughout the years but it's interesting.
> 
> This describes a very interesting study of healthy embryos and poor-quality embryos and "Super-fertility" may explain why some women have multiple miscarriages, according to a team of doctors.
> 
> 
> Another interesting article that is about "Recurrent miscarriage can now be seen not as failure to carry a pregnancy, but perhaps as failure to prevent one, in other words super-fertility, but with distressing consequences,"

This really backs up what my doctor told me - embryo quality/abnormalities are the reason, usually. Thanks for posting :)


----------



## chulie

[email protected] now THAT is super interesting!! You always find the most interesting reads! I love it!


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 25:
FrancoRie710
J_Lynn


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful2014: great research! Now, I'm trying to tell myself that it's actually a good thing I haven't had a BFP of any sort in my 8 cycles of TTC... hopefully, my body is just super-selective and won't let just any embryo implant. FX it's not so selective that it won't let one implant at all! [Seriously is now giving me flashbacks to giving dating advice in college :) ]


----------



## zilla

can I join?  

My son is almost 7 months old & we're TTC as I want them close together in age.
We were NTNP from March 1st, but I still haven't had a natural AF after giving birth, even though I bottle fed. 

I had tests: LH, FSH, TSH, Prolactin & Progesterone which all came back normal.
Was put on Provera to induce AF (that was at the end of May, I had a withdrawal AF at the beginning of June), have been charting but not temping - can't temp as I'm still up a lot in the night with LO. 

I got cross hairs & EWCM & + OPK last week so just seeing if that was an actual ovulation or just my body plays tricks with me. 

If I get a BFP then that would be brilliant - if I just get AF then I'm still happy as it means my body is settling down now!

I'm currently 5dpo (going from FF) so just going to wait and see now  

x x x


----------



## Lala8

Hi guys, I'm having a bit of a low day. I am on cycle day 46 and have taken two hpt both saying bfn and now a lump is appearing in my right breast which is usually a sign that my af is on it's way.

I'm so sad but I am going to the doctors on Friday with my husband and I would like her to take some blood tests to test whether I have been ovulating. I'm hoping for the best.

It's all about the positive thoughts and believing that it will happen for me.

It is hard to be positive though when you are feeling so upset. I'm sure you all understand.


----------



## Lala8

Tangerine said:


> Thanks so much for your support, it means a lot. I'll put more info in spoiler tags in case anyone might be upset by it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> My doctor decided to reschedule my appointment with him on Friday and sent me to the local hospital to make sure I was ok since I was vomiting and had heavy cramps/bleeding. I ended up getting an ultrasound and blood tests that unfortunately confirmed an early pregnancy loss at 4 wks +4. :nope: I'm home resting with some pain meds and already feeling better; they said it might take some time to complete naturally and for my hormones to return to normal but they don't expect any problems.
> 
> The doctor at the hospital said we can try again this month if we feel up to it, but take it easy and no BD until my bleeding and cramps have stopped completely. She said it's fantastic that we were able to conceive so quickly even if it ended in a loss this time. Even though I do have a higher m/c risk she still thinks we have a very good chance to have a healthy pregnancy in the future. OH feels good about trying again ASAP too so we'll probably be in this month, but just try as well as we can to keep the stress level down for both of us. :flower:
> 
> I am going to chart my BBT because I have no idea when O might be happening this cycle. I guess we just have to wait and see.

Stay positive doll, everything happens for a reason and I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## momwithbabies

So sorry, Lala8. I'm glad you're going in to the doctor to get everything checked out. The best remedy for AF is a hot bath, a mindless TV show, and maybe a glass of wine or two. Those have been the things that pull me through AF these past 3 years.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lala8: I wish we didn't understand, but we do. Good to get checked out by the doctor - cycles that long definitely mean something is awry. Good news though is everything that causes irregular/ long cycles are all things that are treatable! Keep us posted and good luck to you!


----------



## Lala8

@momwithbabies thank you for your support and kind words. You are so right, I will do just that when my af appears :)

@ClandestineTX thank you also to you for your support. I will definitely keep you updated after my doctors appointment.


----------



## River54

Just to let you know, af did arrive on the weekend. Will update my date when I get a confirmed O.


----------



## chulie

Lala8 said:


> Hi guys, I'm having a bit of a low day. I am on cycle day 46 and have taken two hpt both saying bfn and now a lump is appearing in my right breast which is usually a sign that my af is on it's way.
> 
> I'm so sad but I am going to the doctors on Friday with my husband and I would like her to take some blood tests to test whether I have been ovulating. I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> It's all about the positive thoughts and believing that it will happen for me.
> 
> It is hard to be positive though when you are feeling so upset. I'm sure you all understand.

Oh hey listen Lala....we all get it for sure!!!! I mean the goal is ALWAYS positivity but that doesn't mean every now and then we aren't allowed to rest at less desirable place like....feeling down and being negative....so stop...have a rest here....and then get back up and keep heading towords feeling positive!!! :)


----------



## Lala8

chulie said:


> Oh hey listen Lala....we all get it for sure!!!! I mean the goal is ALWAYS positivity but that doesn't mean every now and then we aren't allowed to rest at less desirable place like....feeling down and being negative....so stop...have a rest here....and then get back up and keep heading towords feeling positive!!! :)

Thank you Chulie for the pep talk, it was much needed :)


----------



## Tangerine

@Hopeful2014 - Thank you, I too have found that reading about early loss is very therapeutic because it helps to not feel so alone. I think that both times, for me, the hardest thing to deal with has been this lonely, empty feeling that I don't think anyone else understands unless they've experienced it. 

Yesterday the hospital was having a very busy day so I had to wait quite a while in the waiting room for an empty bed. The waiting room volunteer just had a new granddaughter so she was showing around newborn pictures, talking about her daughter's pregnancy and birth, other grandchildren etc. etc. All right in front of me while I sat there with my own mum. I just tried to close my eyes and not listen but I couldn't stop the tears from coming. :cry: The triage nurse noticed what was happening (bless her!), apologized and quickly found us an empty exam room to wait in instead. There was no way for the volunteer to know what I was going through and I felt so alone because everyone else was so happy for her while I was so sad. :nope: 

It helped a lot having my mum there for support - she has had 8 pregnancies but only 2 surviving children, my sister and I. I called her in the morning and as soon as she got off the phone she took the rest of the day out of work to be there with me. She said she was very sad that I had to experience this too, unfortunately it happens far too often and to far too many women, as we know here. :hugs: She and the doctor both said that I will feel extra emotional and teary for a few days, and a lot of it is due to pregnancy hormones that still need to come down. 

I found this study that also mentions chromosomal abnormalities, and that autoimmune diseases may actually cause these problems in an embryo:

https://www.emaxhealth.com/4214/miscarriages-may-be-caused-autoimmune-disease

It's also somewhat reassuring to know that maybe if there was a problem with this pregnancy, whether it was caused by my autoimmune disease or not, I feel like my body might have done the right thing in detecting it and letting it go so early. Everything I've read also reiterates that as painful and disappointing as it is, having a chemical pregnancy (or two!) means that future healthy pregnancies (and babies!) are very likely for all of us. :kiss:

@Lala8 I totally agree with chulie! We all want to be positive most of the time but let's face it - TTC can be a HARD and BUMPY road. I think most of us are here because we all have our own unique struggles, and we know those negative feelings all too well. I am very happy that you're seeing your doctor about your long cycles, like Clandestine said it's very likely that your doctor will be able to offer some help with them! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs A

Hey gals, well I got my blood results back. My cd21 progesterone was 63.2 what does/ can this mean?


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs A said:


> Hey gals, well I got my blood results back. My cd21 progesterone was 63.2 what does/ can this mean?

The number itself can not tell you that your pregnant. Doctors like to see 10 on a non medicated cycle and over 15-20 on a medicated cycle. It just shows you indeed ovulated now with that said my highest number on all 6 of my clomid cycles was 28 and I never got pregnant so 63 is a very strong high number. Could be twins or could just mean you had more eggs at the time of ovulating resulting in the higher number. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs A

Thank you for such a speedy reply x x x


----------



## melann13

Mrs A, I agree with Dannixo. Not enough info, but very high. My progesterone was 21 at 11dpo and that was also the same day I got my BFP. HCG was only 23 that day, so it was very early.


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks x x x


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ok all cd22 today. Fertility monitor still low and opks still negative.  I had huge temp spike yesterday because I was sick..still have a sinus infection but no temp now. Went to the restroom and there was so much ewcm coming out (tmi sorry) but then after I decided to see if there was some internal and none all sticky cm. any thoughts?


----------



## MzImpatient

Tangerine I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MzImpatient

Hopeful can you please put me down for July 18th?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@zilla Absolutely; welcome to the group! Congrats on lo. Seven months is really a fun time! I hope your cycle is regulated now. It's a good sign that you had ewcm and a positive opk. Was this the first time you noticed either since lo? I'll add you to TBA (for testing day/expected af day) unless you want to choose a specific date to add to the front page. Good luck! :flower:



@Lala8 I'm sorry you are having a tough time. I know ttc is so hard and I imagine it's harder when your cycles are longer and you're not sure what's going on. I really hope your doctor has answers for you. It's okay to feel bad sometimes, but the positive thing is it *will* happen for you. You will be strong and dedicated for it, and when it happens it will be because of you! :hugs:

@momwithbabies I am totally with you about the mindless tv show. There are times when I just love to sit and watch hours of bad shows or movies that I know are silly or mindless! It does help. :thumbup:

@River54 :hugs: I'll move you to TBA for now. Fingers crossed for next month! :thumbup:

@Tangerine :hugs: That's such a terrible thing to happen. :growlmad: I know people (usually) do not intend on hurting your feelings, but people can be so daft sometimes. I'm so glad your mom was there for you. I agree; it is very encouraging to read about people who seem to be more fertile after having a cp. There are a lot of stories online that seem promising. I definitely agree that I would rather it happen early, although it still hurts I know it would hurt me so much more if it was longer. I'm also glad my body knows to recognize a problem and that it can deal with it naturally. That seems harsh, but I think it's better than a baby or me having a harder time because my body didn't recognize it. I'm sending :hugs: and crossing my fingers for both of us! :flower:

@Mme2kdee I've heard to record the most fertile cm that you have of the day so ew should be a good sign that it is coming. It might be a bit behind since you were sick. Sometimes illness can delay you a bit. I'd continue to monitor cm. I hope it comes soon! :flower:

@MzImpatient :hugs: Date updated. Fingers crossed for fireworks and two bright pink lines! :thumbup:

@ClandestineTX That's a great way of looking at it! Your body *will* let one implant and very soon I hope! :winkwink:

That research has me feeling slightly more positive. It offers some positivity to all of us. Like ClandestineTX said, if you haven't had an early loss then perhaps your body is being very selective and it will happen once you get the right, perfect combination. If you have had early losses, perhaps it's good because it shows your body is capable of conceiving and starting the process, and might even be considered super-fertile. I know having one implant and stay is what will _really_ make us all feel good, but it's a good point while we are waiting! :hugs:


----------



## Lala8

Tangerine said:


> @Hopeful2014 - Thank you, I too have found that reading about early loss is very therapeutic because it helps to not feel so alone. I think that both times, for me, the hardest thing to deal with has been this lonely, empty feeling that I don't think anyone else understands unless they've experienced it.
> 
> Yesterday the hospital was having a very busy day so I had to wait quite a while in the waiting room for an empty bed. The waiting room volunteer just had a new granddaughter so she was showing around newborn pictures, talking about her daughter's pregnancy and birth, other grandchildren etc. etc. All right in front of me while I sat there with my own mum. I just tried to close my eyes and not listen but I couldn't stop the tears from coming. :cry: The triage nurse noticed what was happening (bless her!), apologized and quickly found us an empty exam room to wait in instead. There was no way for the volunteer to know what I was going through and I felt so alone because everyone else was so happy for her while I was so sad. :nope:
> 
> It helped a lot having my mum there for support - she has had 8 pregnancies but only 2 surviving children, my sister and I. I called her in the morning and as soon as she got off the phone she took the rest of the day out of work to be there with me. She said she was very sad that I had to experience this too, unfortunately it happens far too often and to far too many women, as we know here. :hugs: She and the doctor both said that I will feel extra emotional and teary for a few days, and a lot of it is due to pregnancy hormones that still need to come down.
> 
> I found this study that also mentions chromosomal abnormalities, and that autoimmune diseases may actually cause these problems in an embryo:
> 
> https://www.emaxhealth.com/4214/miscarriages-may-be-caused-autoimmune-disease
> 
> It's also somewhat reassuring to know that maybe if there was a problem with this pregnancy, whether it was caused by my autoimmune disease or not, I feel like my body might have done the right thing in detecting it and letting it go so early. Everything I've read also reiterates that as painful and disappointing as it is, having a chemical pregnancy (or two!) means that future healthy pregnancies (and babies!) are very likely for all of us. :kiss:
> 
> @Lala8 I totally agree with chulie! We all want to be positive most of the time but let's face it - TTC can be a HARD and BUMPY road. I think most of us are here because we all have our own unique struggles, and we know those negative feelings all too well. I am very happy that you're seeing your doctor about your long cycles, like Clandestine said it's very likely that your doctor will be able to offer some help with them! :hugs:

@Tangerine I am so sorry that you are going through such a tough time but you are so lucky that you have your mum supporting you through it. Family are so important and by the sounds of it, your mum knows exactly how you are feeling. I really hope you start to feel better with time, I'm thinking positive thoughts for you.

Thanks for your kind words for me, this support group is amazing and I am so glad to be a part of it. Everyone on here inspires me as they are all so strong and everyone is going through something but we are all here for each other which means so much xx


----------



## zilla

Hopeful2014 said:


> @zilla Absolutely; welcome to the group! Congrats on lo. Seven months is really a fun time! I hope your cycle is regulated now. It's a good sign that you had ewcm and a positive opk. Was this the first time you noticed either since lo? I'll add you to TBA (for testing day/expected af day) unless you want to choose a specific date to add to the front page. Good luck! :flower:

Hopeful: Thank you  I think so! I'm a bit useless at reading the OPKs but these were in the evening and definitely positive. I need to stop doing them when I wake up as I know that can throw out a few false positives.
I think I'll stay TBA just in case got my dates wrong or something! xx

Tangerine: So sorry :hugs: you sound lucky to have such a supportive family! I know no words will make a difference but thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 26: kksy9b
 



Attached Files:







8.png
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Haven't been keeping up on the thread so sorry ladies for the losses and congrats on the new :bfp:'s !
I am not sure why my temps are so high still , But I am in my fertile period with O pain and all :thumbup:


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies tested today and bfn again only about 8 dpo though. But am losing hope for this month. Xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Still waiting :coffee: and now... CD 20. Seriously stopped exercising to see if that was interfering with ovulation this cycle. More promising last night and this morning's OPKs. Close enough to positive for me, that I'll consider them positive if they would start getting lighter! At least they look like things are getting closer!


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi ladies :flower: How is everyone today? Me and Hubby are in the middle of our bding marathon and its been a relaxing fun time. After this last loss my Husband has kind of taken a bigger lead in ttcing, I bought some really good OPKS and they are so much easier to read especially with my Husbands opinion. Today's opk was almost positive but not quite, FF predicts Oing on Friday so we will keep up the bding thru Sunday for sure. It's so nice to have dh involved, he really helps keep me calm. 

And I am in the middle of packing up the house which is currently halfway done! I am excited to get into our new home and it's been a fun summer with the kids with lots of fun activities and parties. What has everyone else been up to?


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> Still waiting :coffee: and now... CD 20. Seriously stopped exercising to see if that was interfering with ovulation this cycle. More promising last night and this morning's OPKs. Close enough to positive for me, that I'll consider them positive if they would start getting lighter! At least they look like things are getting closer!

That sucks you had to stop working out but...ya..you gotta do what you gotta do girl to that +opk!!!!


----------



## MamaPeaches

ClandestineTX said:


> Still waiting :coffee: and now... CD 20. Seriously stopped exercising to see if that was interfering with ovulation this cycle. More promising last night and this morning's OPKs. Close enough to positive for me, that I'll consider them positive if they would start getting lighter! At least they look like things are getting closer!

I hope you get a confirmed positive soon! My cycles seem to go smoother when I'm not doing heavy exercise, I just keep up running once a day. You would think our bodies would respond with smoother cycles when we are exercising vs not exercising.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie: I stopped as a precaution - this is just rivaling my latest ovulation on record and that's the only newer thing.

@MamaPeaches: technically "moderate" exercise everyday is recommended while ttc and during pregnancy (assuming normal/ no complications). I've been super sedentary for a long time and am trying to get back into exercise - was really just walking on the treadmill every day, but for me (and my really out of shape self) - it appears to be enough to throw things off. I'm just waiting to see signs of ovulation, then I'm getting right back to the exercise.


----------



## kksy9b

Out for the month...AF arrived right on time. I felt good going into the month but my ovulation was a day or two late this month and our bding schedule was all messed up, and for the last week I have felt out. No worries, onto July! I think this next month rather than trying to predict ovulation and time it that way, we will just bd every day with fertile cm. If that doesn't work, I think I'll start temping next month to confirm that I am ovulating. At least I have today off work so I can have the morning to wallow for a bit, LOL

Hopeful, please move me to July 22nd. 22 has always been my favorite/ lucky number so hopefully this month it brings a BFP!!


----------



## Mrs A

I had a temp drop today with some brown spotting.


----------



## momwithbabies

lesh07 said:


> Well ladies tested today and bfn again only about 8 dpo though. But am losing hope for this month. Xx

I hate that feeling of hopelessness, but of course, 8DPO is pretty darn early. Speaking as a hypocrite, try to keep your mind busy with other things and retest in a few days. I know it sucks waiting. Sending you best wishes.


----------



## newbie2013

:hugs: to those that af got. I'm so encouraged by your positive outlooks. 

Afm and exercise... I work on the 4th floor and I'm up and down stairs all day but that's all the exercise I get. I need more. I'll be with my mum this month so will hopefully join her on her daily morning walk but it is winter there and darn cold in the morning... Might stuggle to get out of bed and when dh comes, that might be our only chance to bd in private ;-)


----------



## chulie

kksy9b said:


> Out for the month...AF arrived right on time. I felt good going into the month but my ovulation was a day or two late this month and our bding schedule was all messed up, and for the last week I have felt out. No worries, onto July! I think this next month rather than trying to predict ovulation and time it that way, we will just bd every day with fertile cm. If that doesn't work, I think I'll start temping next month to confirm that I am ovulating. At least I have today off work so I can have the morning to wallow for a bit, LOL
> 
> Hopeful, please move me to July 22nd. 22 has always been my favorite/ lucky number so hopefully this month it brings a BFP!!

I hate when that happens...it's like we spend so much time "planning" for the fertile period and being so hopeful..and then things get in the way and it seems like they plan it for the most critical time to screw with us!!!! Sorry about AF :( .....Ohhhhh I really hope 22 continues to be lucky for you!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Just an update: Had my post op doctors appt today, went okay I guess. The doctor said the left tube was swollen and closed completely full of endometriosis that is why they removed it. He said the left overy was actually connected to the left tube from scar tissue. They wanted to remove the left overy but decided not to. The right tube was open but was full of endometriosis preventing us from getting pregnant. They removed all of the endometriosis in my right tube and some they found in my abdomen. The only way we can get pregnant now is from artificial insemination (IUI). We have to wait one cycle so we will be trying again in July! We can only try every other month when I am ovulating on the right overy. If we're not pregnant in 3 months I have to have surgery again because scar tissue will grow back. After that if we have not conceived its off to ivf for us.


----------



## chulie

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! Just an update: Had my post op doctors appt today, went okay I guess. The doctor said the left tube was swollen and closed completely full of endometriosis that is why they removed it. He said the left overy was actually connected to the left tube from scar tissue. They wanted to remove the left overy but decided not to. The right tube was open but was full of endometriosis preventing us from getting pregnant. They removed all of the endometriosis in my right tube and some they found in my abdomen. The only way we can get pregnant now is from artificial insemination (IUI). We have to wait one cycle so we will be trying again in July! We can only try every other month when I am ovulating on the right overy. If we're not pregnant in 3 months I have to have surgery again because scar tissue will grow back. After that if we have not conceived its off to ivf for us.

Hi Danni....that seems like a LOT to take in....I mean..the plus side is there is clearly a plan and a path to get you pregnant..so I hope you feel hopeful that way! It just must suck to have so many hoops to jump through....I know YOU know it's going to all be worth it in the end! Hopefully now that they've cleared the endo all it will take is 1 round of IUI and you'll get your BFP!! Good luck girl...we are ALL rooting for you!!!!!!!!:happydance: (this is my cheerleading dance for you)


----------



## ClandestineTX

^^^WSS. Couldn't have said it better, myself


----------



## Mrs A

Me either wts^^


----------



## Lala8

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! Just an update: Had my post op doctors appt today, went okay I guess. The doctor said the left tube was swollen and closed completely full of endometriosis that is why they removed it. He said the left overy was actually connected to the left tube from scar tissue. They wanted to remove the left overy but decided not to. The right tube was open but was full of endometriosis preventing us from getting pregnant. They removed all of the endometriosis in my right tube and some they found in my abdomen. The only way we can get pregnant now is from artificial insemination (IUI). We have to wait one cycle so we will be trying again in July! We can only try every other month when I am ovulating on the right overy. If we're not pregnant in 3 months I have to have surgery again because scar tissue will grow back. After that if we have not conceived its off to ivf for us.

I 3rd that! I am sending positive thoughts your way @Dannixo


----------



## zilla

Hey ladies, just checking in again  just to say I'm really glad I found this thread, it's really nice being able to catch up with people and not just speak on random threads if that makes sense. 




lesh07 said:


> Well ladies tested today and bfn again only about 8 dpo though. But am losing hope for this month. Xx

it's still early :flower: FXd for you though! 



MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies :flower: How is everyone today? Me and Hubby are in the middle of our bding marathon and its been a relaxing fun time. After this last loss my Husband has kind of taken a bigger lead in ttcing, I bought some really good OPKS and they are so much easier to read especially with my Husbands opinion. Today's opk was almost positive but not quite, FF predicts Oing on Friday so we will keep up the bding thru Sunday for sure. It's so nice to have dh involved, he really helps keep me calm.
> 
> And I am in the middle of packing up the house which is currently halfway done! I am excited to get into our new home and it's been a fun summer with the kids with lots of fun activities and parties. What has everyone else been up to?


Happy new house:flower:! We're moving in 10 weeks and I'm dreading it .. I hate moving! 
Enjoy the marathon ;) me & lo have been visiting the family today, off to the farm tomorrow  



Mrs A said:


> I had a temp drop today with some brown spotting.

:hugs: x x 



newbie2013 said:


> :hugs: to those that af got. I'm so encouraged by your positive outlooks.
> 
> Afm and exercise... I work on the 4th floor and I'm up and down stairs all day but that's all the exercise I get. I need more. I'll be with my mum this month so will hopefully join her on her daily morning walk but it is winter there and darn cold in the morning... Might stuggle to get out of bed and when dh comes, that might be our only chance to bd in private ;-)

I need to start to exercise too. I used to have a gym membership but I cancelled it when I realised the only time I went was to go the spa there and get my eyebrows waxed :haha: 



Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! Just an update: Had my post op doctors appt today, went okay I guess. The doctor said the left tube was swollen and closed completely full of endometriosis that is why they removed it. He said the left overy was actually connected to the left tube from scar tissue. They wanted to remove the left overy but decided not to. The right tube was open but was full of endometriosis preventing us from getting pregnant. They removed all of the endometriosis in my right tube and some they found in my abdomen. The only way we can get pregnant now is from artificial insemination (IUI). We have to wait one cycle so we will be trying again in July! We can only try every other month when I am ovulating on the right overy. If we're not pregnant in 3 months I have to have surgery again because scar tissue will grow back. After that if we have not conceived its off to ivf for us.

sorry to hear this! :hugs:, xxxxxx FXd for you xxxxx


----------



## kksy9b

chulie said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Out for the month...AF arrived right on time. I felt good going into the month but my ovulation was a day or two late this month and our bding schedule was all messed up, and for the last week I have felt out. No worries, onto July! I think this next month rather than trying to predict ovulation and time it that way, we will just bd every day with fertile cm. If that doesn't work, I think I'll start temping next month to confirm that I am ovulating. At least I have today off work so I can have the morning to wallow for a bit, LOL
> 
> Hopeful, please move me to July 22nd. 22 has always been my favorite/ lucky number so hopefully this month it brings a BFP!!
> 
> I hate when that happens...it's like we spend so much time "planning" for the fertile period and being so hopeful..and then things get in the way and it seems like they plan it for the most critical time to screw with us!!!! Sorry about AF :( .....Ohhhhh I really hope 22 continues to be lucky for you!Click to expand...

I know right?! You can plan and plan all you want but the body is going to do what the body is going to do! I think I need to call a conference with my ovaries and tell them to get in the program and stop causing so much grief and trouble for everyone else LOL! 

I was born on the 22nd, married on the 22nd and will probably die on the 22nd... Might as well find out I'm prego on the 22nd as well :haha:

How are you doing chulie? Have you moved into the tww yet?

Danni- fingers crossed that the IUI works for you! Glad that you have the answers as to why nothing had happened so far and that you are back on track! We are all rooting and pulling for you!


----------



## Lala8

I just had to share this with you all as I know you would appreciate it.

In the past hour I have been watching TV and on 2 different channels this one advert has come on twice which is an advert for Argos. It shows aliens getting pregnant, having ultrasounds and going to ante natal classes. At the end it says get ready for your new arrival! 

I just had to laugh as we are all on here discussing our struggles to get pregnant and this advert shows aliens pregnant, I mean come on!


----------



## chulie

kksy9b said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Out for the month...AF arrived right on time. I felt good going into the month but my ovulation was a day or two late this month and our bding schedule was all messed up, and for the last week I have felt out. No worries, onto July! I think this next month rather than trying to predict ovulation and time it that way, we will just bd every day with fertile cm. If that doesn't work, I think I'll start temping next month to confirm that I am ovulating. At least I have today off work so I can have the morning to wallow for a bit, LOL
> 
> Hopeful, please move me to July 22nd. 22 has always been my favorite/ lucky number so hopefully this month it brings a BFP!!
> 
> I hate when that happens...it's like we spend so much time "planning" for the fertile period and being so hopeful..and then things get in the way and it seems like they plan it for the most critical time to screw with us!!!! Sorry about AF :( .....Ohhhhh I really hope 22 continues to be lucky for you!Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?! You can plan and plan all you want but the body is going to do what the body is going to do! I think I need to call a conference with my ovaries and tell them to get in the program and stop causing so much grief and trouble for everyone else LOL!
> 
> I was born on the 22nd, married on the 22nd and will probably die on the 22nd... Might as well find out I'm prego on the 22nd as well :haha:
> 
> How are you doing chulie? Have you moved into the tww yet?
> 
> Danni- fingers crossed that the IUI works for you! Glad that you have the answers as to why nothing had happened so far and that you are back on track! We are all rooting and pulling for you!Click to expand...

Ohhh...22 IS lucky for you!! I feel that way about 11 and 8...my wedding anniversary is November 2008....11/08...and my daughter was BORN at 11:08.....that being said.... I'm really hoping I don't have to wait until 8 or 11 for it to be more good luck..hahahaha...

I am approx 3 dpo so I'm officially in the 2ww( I dont know for sure my O date).....might test sunday or monday.....it depends...I'm kinda enjoying blissful ignorance right now of not knowing either way.......so it really does depend how I feel.....I might be in the mood to torture myself and see the negative that I can feel coming....hahaha...or I might say forget it....most likely will test sunday/monday.....I'll be 7/8 dpo by then? I'm due for AF July 6th....so technically according to a FRER if it says 5 days before AF is due....that's monday....and I did get a BFP with my dd 5 days before....so....if it's negative I pretty much take it at face value.....


----------



## Lala8

Guys I really need your advice as I am freaking out! I have self diagnosed myself with pcos by putting my symptoms into google. 

I have irregular periods, i often get the odd hair on my chin, normally every 3 months and my breast size has massively reduced over the last 10 years or so. I am not overweight though, that's the only thing that didn't match.

Please can someone advise me about what they know about pros? Is it really difficult to get pregnant when you have it?

I am going to see the gp on Friday and I am going to ask her to run some tests for pcos.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lala8: I don't have it, so I don't know that much about it. I do know that ovulation is irregular (a few times a year versus 12-13 for "normally" ovulating women). I do know that it's often successfully treated with metformin and clomid, by inducing ovulation (but doesn't seem to usually require IUI or IVF). Definitely worth talking to your doc if you think you have it.


----------



## ProfWife

The tests for PCOS/PCOD should probably go through your gyn if you have one.

I have PCOS. The irregular periods is what usually causes difficulty getting pregnant. PCOS on its own does not always mean you'll have difficulty getting pregnant. 

However, you may not have PCOS though. The irregular periods, that's a potential cause, but not the only cause by a long shot. How irregular is irregular? I was ranging from 28 days to 48 month to month. Recently, it's been getting to a regular pattern again. My doctor explained that with PCOS it can go into a sort of remission sometimes. 

The odd hair on your chin every 3 months doesn't hit for PCOS though. That can just be an anomaly rather that true hirsutism. I have two spots on my face that sprout hairs that I pull regularly. My doctors even said that's not true hirsutism. 

Breast size? I've never heard that one as a sign of PCOS. I should be eliminated if that is, though, since mine have grown and maintained a cup size in the last 5 years.

I'm also not overweight (although I'm not the weight I want, it is in the healthy BMI range for my height). 

PCOS is not so much a "hit all these symptoms" kind of thing. It's a collection of symptoms which aren't fully explained by other issues. Some things, like even having the classic "string of pearls" look to the ovaries from the multiple cysts, aren't even necessary for the diagnosis anymore.

My advice is to get with a gyn and have the tests run. They'll do CD 3/4 blood labs to test your estrogen, progesterone, LH and FSH. (The LH/FSH ratio is often a red flag for PCOS.) They'll likely recommend a transvaginal ultrasound, which is not as painful as it sounds, although it is awkward. They'll look at the size and shape of your ovaries to see if you have the classic look or multiple follicles/cysts per ovary. If you have kept records on the lengths of your cycles, BBT charts, or any other such information, they'll likely look at those as well to see how wide the range is between your cycles. Also, be ready for a family history look since it is frequent that females on the mother's side will have similar issues.


----------



## stargazer0726

Trying to decide if I should poas tomorrow early evening before I go out to drinks with the girls, I will only be 10dpo and I hate doing it early, I am enjoying living in my ignorance bubble


----------



## lesh07

BFN again this morning. :(


----------



## Lala8

ProfWife said:


> The tests for PCOS/PCOD should probably go through your gyn if you have one.
> 
> I have PCOS. The irregular periods is what usually causes difficulty getting pregnant. PCOS on its own does not always mean you'll have difficulty getting pregnant.
> 
> However, you may not have PCOS though. The irregular periods, that's a potential cause, but not the only cause by a long shot. How irregular is irregular? I was ranging from 28 days to 48 month to month. Recently, it's been getting to a regular pattern again. My doctor explained that with PCOS it can go into a sort of remission sometimes.
> 
> The odd hair on your chin every 3 months doesn't hit for PCOS though. That can just be an anomaly rather that true hirsutism. I have two spots on my face that sprout hairs that I pull regularly. My doctors even said that's not true hirsutism.
> 
> Breast size? I've never heard that one as a sign of PCOS. I should be eliminated if that is, though, since mine have grown and maintained a cup size in the last 5 years.
> 
> I'm also not overweight (although I'm not the weight I want, it is in the healthy BMI range for my height).
> 
> PCOS is not so much a "hit all these symptoms" kind of thing. It's a collection of symptoms which aren't fully explained by other issues. Some things, like even having the classic "string of pearls" look to the ovaries from the multiple cysts, aren't even necessary for the diagnosis anymore.
> 
> My advice is to get with a gyn and have the tests run. They'll do CD 3/4 blood labs to test your estrogen, progesterone, LH and FSH. (The LH/FSH ratio is often a red flag for PCOS.) They'll likely recommend a transvaginal ultrasound, which is not as painful as it sounds, although it is awkward. They'll look at the size and shape of your ovaries to see if you have the classic look or multiple follicles/cysts per ovary. If you have kept records on the lengths of your cycles, BBT charts, or any other such information, they'll likely look at those as well to see how wide the range is between your cycles. Also, be ready for a family history look since it is frequent that females on the mother's side will have similar issues.

Thank you for your advice and information. I will ask the go to refer me to a gyn, I will et you know.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Ruskiegirl Good luck! :flower:

@lesh07 :hugs: It's still early! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :thumbup:

@ClandestineTX Waiting for ovulation is sooooo hard for me this month too! I'm still not sure it happened yet, it hasn't been detected, and no crosshairs on any of the sites I use. :wacko: I hope you are seeing your positive now! Good luck! :thumbup:

@MamaPeaches I'm so happy to hear that your husband is much more involved and that you are relaxing amidst packing and getting ready to move! I think it'll make all the difference in how you feel. Good luck!! :flower:

@kksy9b I'm sorry. :hugs: I always hate feeling like timing might not be quite right. I think trying to bd on all fertile cm days will be a good plan! Date updated and go 22!!! :flower:

@Mrs A I'm so sorry. :hugs:

@newbie2013 Walking up stairs a lot is one of the things that really get me though. It's pretty tough! Hey, you know you burn calories during bd as well so it's okay to stay in on those mornings. :haha: :thumbup:

@Dannixo I'm so sorry you have to deal with this and that it was to the extent that it was. It's kind of promising to know that the reason it wasn't happening was because it was blocked. I'm hoping that now that it's not it will be much easier for you! I'll join in the cheerleader dance. It looks like we have a whole squad here for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Fingers crossed for a BFP! 

@zilla I totally agree about having a real place to post with people who you get to know instead of random posts/threads where you do not get a personalized answer or good support/feedback. I promise if you post here I will always respond even if it's only comfort if I have no answers! BTW a spa day and getting eyebrows waxed sound like a great exercise day! :haha:

@Lala8 And I bet the aliens only had to touch fingertips! :haha: Or cones! Does anyone remember Coneheads, the movie? On a more serious note, I have self-diagnosed myself according to google so many times and I know I will probably continue to in the future. :blush: While I do think it's wise to ask your doctor about anything and everything, don't stress too much just from reading online. :hugs: Good luck at the appointment! :thumbup:

@stargazer0726 That is a hard decision! I understand being afraid of testing too early, but you will need to know just in case if you plan to have drinks. Do they know you are trying or can you fake a reason not to have drinks? Then you won't have to test or worry about the drinks. Or...you can test. :shrug: Good luck either way! :thumbup:

AFM I am on cd 19 and I still do not know if I have ovulated!?! (I'm usually 27-29 day cycle). I do not think I have based on my temps and none of the sites I use have detected it. It crept up a little higher over the last few days, but it's still too low. I know it might be later this month, but it's driving me crazy. :wacko: My latest ovulation was cd 16 before so my patience is running out. I know many ladies routinely have to wait longer than cd 19. I'm only complaining as I do not really know what to expect this time and we've been _'busy'_ for a week and a half and I'd really like to see my temp go up! :blush:


----------



## Lala8

ProfWife said:


> The tests for PCOS/PCOD should probably go through your gyn if you have one.
> 
> I have PCOS. The irregular periods is what usually causes difficulty getting pregnant. PCOS on its own does not always mean you'll have difficulty getting pregnant.
> 
> However, you may not have PCOS though. The irregular periods, that's a potential cause, but not the only cause by a long shot. How irregular is irregular? I was ranging from 28 days to 48 month to month. Recently, it's been getting to a regular pattern again. My doctor explained that with PCOS it can go into a sort of remission sometimes.
> 
> The odd hair on your chin every 3 months doesn't hit for PCOS though. That can just be an anomaly rather that true hirsutism. I have two spots on my face that sprout hairs that I pull regularly. My doctors even said that's not true hirsutism.
> 
> Breast size? I've never heard that one as a sign of PCOS. I should be eliminated if that is, though, since mine have grown and maintained a cup size in the last 5 years.
> 
> I'm also not overweight (although I'm not the weight I want, it is in the healthy BMI range for my height).
> 
> PCOS is not so much a "hit all these symptoms" kind of thing. It's a collection of symptoms which aren't fully explained by other issues. Some things, like even having the classic "string of pearls" look to the ovaries from the multiple cysts, aren't even necessary for the diagnosis anymore.
> 
> My advice is to get with a gyn and have the tests run. They'll do CD 3/4 blood labs to test your estrogen, progesterone, LH and FSH. (The LH/FSH ratio is often a red flag for PCOS.) They'll likely recommend a transvaginal ultrasound, which is not as painful as it sounds, although it is awkward. They'll look at the size and shape of your ovaries to see if you have the classic look or multiple follicles/cysts per ovary. If you have kept records on the lengths of your cycles, BBT charts, or any other such information, they'll likely look at those as well to see how wide the range is between your cycles. Also, be ready for a family history look since it is frequent that females on the mother's side will have similar issues.

The last year, my cycles have ranged from 34 days to 51 days. I am currently on day 48 of a cycle now with no sign of af and 2 BFN. 

My mum had a histerectomy as she had endometriosis and fibroids. Endometriosis does run in my family although I am unsure if PCOS does.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Finally my temps are lowering hehe , I think I was a little sick so was having higher temps , Should O in the next few days .


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hopeful2014 said:


> AFM I am on cd 19 and I still do not know if I have ovulated!?! (I'm usually 27-29 day cycle). I do not think I have based on my temps and none of the sites I use have detected it. It crept up a little higher over the last few days, but it's still too low. I know it might be later this month, but it's driving me crazy. :wacko: My latest ovulation was cd 16 before so my patience is running out. I know many ladies routinely have to wait longer than cd 19. I'm only complaining as I do not really know what to expect this time and we've been _'busy'_ for a week and a half and I'd really like to see my temp go up! :blush:

I hope you get O detected ASAP! A week and a half is long to have to stay 'busy', by the end of our busy week I'm ready for an early night with a bubble bath and a good book!


----------



## KatyW

Hope you see your O day soon, Hopeful. That way perfunctory BD can stop, ha! At least, it lacks in usual excitement, lol, when it's been 6 straight days of it for us, can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## KatyW

ON the topic of exercise, for me, I still exercise, but have changed things since TTC. I don't pound out long distance miles on runs, I do weights, HITT, elliptical, etc., just shorter workouts and varied workouts. I am also careful to eat well afterwards, to keep myself at a healthy weight. I think you figure out your own body, and what works for someone else may not work for you. My body just functions well with moderate exercise every week


----------



## chulie

Hopeful....I know what you mean..it can be tiring and kinda takes the "fun" out of it when it's like EVERY day...hahahahaha......Like...I can only be "spicy" so many ways..hahaha..I eventually run out...I think it would be different if I didn't have a child or...didn't have so many house guests right now??? but basically we're limited to the floor on our bedroom (because the bed is too noisy hehe)....yeah...REAL spicy!!!

Lala sounds like profwife gave you amazing advice...just wanted to add...uhmmm I do have one spot on my chin that grows one long weird hair...so like she said it could be other things like age or whatnot?????

Lesh.....so sorry girl! :( 

Ruskie......so are you in the 2ww now?

I had a weird thing happen this morning.....my sisters best friend has been in my life for like...20 years......her and I are doing this fitness squat challenge so we message eachother every morning to say we've done our bit for the day....we are "close" because I've known her so long....but...she's had a lot of bad things happen to her "baby wise" so....as close as we are we also have sorta a superficial relatioinship where we talk about fun things only.....we would NEVER talk baby talk or anyting like that........so I messaged her this morning to tell her I'd done my 105 squats and this is how our conversation went:

Me: Done my 105...get on yours!!!
her:You will have one soon....trust me
Me: what are you talking about??? was this for me?
Her: You know......
and then she followed up with an emoticon of a baby......

She then tells me she had a dream about me and that in her dream my daughter was holding a blond baby and she was asking me if I was pregnant and I said to her " no this is my baby I just had" and pointed to the baby my DD was holding.....she said she's 99% right when she has pregnancy dreams people usually are!

So.....at first it kinda made well...creeped out/super excited....hahaa..because I've NEVER spoken to her about even ATTEMPTING a second baby....and not even my sister knows we're trying for #2 so it's not like she told her...but then it kinda made me sad a bit...because I feel like it might be giving me a false hope that I just don't feel this month! :( I dunno....I'm due for my period on the 6th so...we'll see right???? Until then I'm REALLY trying hard not to read too much into things...but considering baby talk is SO taboo for her and I......I dunno....I really don't want to have false hope


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: FX your wait is over soon!

AFM: FINALLY got a damn near positive at 5 PM yesterday and a definite positive at 11 PM last night and at 5 AM this morning. Made sure to get in an attempt this morning, even though poor Hubster was up at 4 AM studying for a test he has today and agreed we will try again tomorrow morning, to make sure our bases are as covered as they can be. No "spicy" here - both of us were making jokes this morning about a business transaction and having the perseverance to get it done one more day. It's just been a really long cycle and still not 100% sure when the TWW will begin!


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> @Hopeful: FX your wait is over soon!
> 
> AFM: FINALLY got a damn near positive at 5 PM yesterday and a definite positive at 11 PM last night and at 5 AM this morning. Made sure to get in an attempt this morning, even though poor Hubster was up at 4 AM studying for a test he has today and agreed we will try again tomorrow morning, to make sure our bases are as covered as they can be. No "spicy" here - both of us were making jokes this morning about a business transaction and having the perseverance to get it done one more day. It's just been a really long cycle and still not 100% sure when the TWW will begin!

Yipeeee!!!!!!! and good job on your hubby for getting it done! hahahaha..


----------



## ProfWife

@LaLa - Endometriosis can cause irregular periods as well. There are some who believe that endometriosis and PCOS can also be related. One of my sisters had endometriosis severe enough that she was becoming anemic and they did a hysterectomy when she was only 32. My mom didn't have that, but she had painful cysts. She had a hysterectomy in her early 40s due to cancer spreading to those organs. She still battles fibro-cystic breasts which are often mistaken as breast cancer on mammograms. My oldest sister also has painful cysts which have put her in the ER before.

Your cycles being about as wide spreading as mine were, getting checked out is definitely going to put your mind at ease whether you have it or not. Make sure the gyn knows about your family history with endometriosis as they may test for that as well.

Best wishes. I know how hard it is to feel that you have a condition, especially when the medical community doesn't believe you do. I tried to get this checked out by a practitioner I thought I could trust last summer. Her response was "you might have it, but you don't have enough symptoms; your problem is stress. Stop stressing and just have lots of sex. You'll be pregnant within 3 months." 1) I did have a medical issue which she ignored, 2) Hubs and I have now had "lots of sex" for 8 cycles now without a pregnancy, and 3) THAT is causing me more stress than closing down school for the 8th consecutive year of my career would. 

So, don't back down. If you want tests run and you're willing to pay for them if insurance doesn't cover it, make sure you get the best medical opinion you can. My suggestion is ask your doctor or lab for a copy of every blood draw and all ultrasounds/xrays. That way if you ever need a second opinion, you'll have all your paperwork already. :) Best wishes. I know how frustrating and scary it can be to have these unknowns.

If it helps at all, my doctor told me this week that if I'm ovulating regularly the PCOS will not pose enough of a problem to cause infertility on its own. I've been taking FertilAid for 4 months now. Since I started taking it, my cycles have started to regulate. I believe it is the Vitex in the pills. You might want to look into that. :hugs:


----------



## Lala8

chulie said:


> Hopeful....I know what you mean..it can be tiring and kinda takes the "fun" out of it when it's like EVERY day...hahahahaha......Like...I can only be "spicy" so many ways..hahaha..I eventually run out...I think it would be different if I didn't have a child or...didn't have so many house guests right now??? but basically we're limited to the floor on our bedroom (because the bed is too noisy hehe)....yeah...REAL spicy!!!
> 
> Lala sounds like profwife gave you amazing advice...just wanted to add...uhmmm I do have one spot on my chin that grows one long weird hair...so like she said it could be other things like age or whatnot?????
> 
> Lesh.....so sorry girl! :(
> 
> Ruskie......so are you in the 2ww now?
> 
> I had a weird thing happen this morning.....my sisters best friend has been in my life for like...20 years......her and I are doing this fitness squat challenge so we message eachother every morning to say we've done our bit for the day....we are "close" because I've known her so long....but...she's had a lot of bad things happen to her "baby wise" so....as close as we are we also have sorta a superficial relatioinship where we talk about fun things only.....we would NEVER talk baby talk or anyting like that........so I messaged her this morning to tell her I'd done my 105 squats and this is how our conversation went:
> 
> Me: Done my 105...get on yours!!!
> her:You will have one soon....trust me
> Me: what are you talking about??? was this for me?
> Her: You know......
> and then she followed up with an emoticon of a baby......
> 
> She then tells me she had a dream about me and that in her dream my daughter was holding a blond baby and she was asking me if I was pregnant and I said to her " no this is my baby I just had" and pointed to the baby my DD was holding.....she said she's 99% right when she has pregnancy dreams people usually are!
> 
> So.....at first it kinda made well...creeped out/super excited....hahaa..because I've NEVER spoken to her about even ATTEMPTING a second baby....and not even my sister knows we're trying for #2 so it's not like she told her...but then it kinda made me sad a bit...because I feel like it might be giving me a false hope that I just don't feel this month! :( I dunno....I'm due for my period on the 6th so...we'll see right???? Until then I'm REALLY trying hard not to read too much into things...but considering baby talk is SO taboo for her and I......I dunno....I really don't want to have false hope

I think that's really random for her to dream that if you have never talked about it before. You never know, she could be a little bit psychic? Weirder things have happened. Stay positive :)


----------



## Lala8

ClandestineTX said:


> @Hopeful: FX your wait is over soon!
> 
> AFM: FINALLY got a damn near positive at 5 PM yesterday and a definite positive at 11 PM last night and at 5 AM this morning. Made sure to get in an attempt this morning, even though poor Hubster was up at 4 AM studying for a test he has today and agreed we will try again tomorrow morning, to make sure our bases are as covered as they can be. No "spicy" here - both of us were making jokes this morning about a business transaction and having the perseverance to get it done one more day. It's just been a really long cycle and still not 100% sure when the TWW will begin!

We have gone past the spicy stage too, it really is more like a business transaction. It's such a shame but it's just what happens when you are having sex for a reason I guess. Hopefully when you are pregnant you can bring back the fun into the bedroom. At least that's what I am hoping for :)


----------



## Lala8

ProfWife said:


> @LaLa - Endometriosis can cause irregular periods as well. There are some who believe that endometriosis and PCOS can also be related. One of my sisters had endometriosis severe enough that she was becoming anemic and they did a hysterectomy when she was only 32. My mom didn't have that, but she had painful cysts. She had a hysterectomy in her early 40s due to cancer spreading to those organs. She still battles fibro-cystic breasts which are often mistaken as breast cancer on mammograms. My oldest sister also has painful cysts which have put her in the ER before.
> 
> Your cycles being about as wide spreading as mine were, getting checked out is definitely going to put your mind at ease whether you have it or not. Make sure the gyn knows about your family history with endometriosis as they may test for that as well.
> 
> Best wishes. I know how hard it is to feel that you have a condition, especially when the medical community doesn't believe you do. I tried to get this checked out by a practitioner I thought I could trust last summer. Her response was "you might have it, but you don't have enough symptoms; your problem is stress. Stop stressing and just have lots of sex. You'll be pregnant within 3 months." 1) I did have a medical issue which she ignored, 2) Hubs and I have now had "lots of sex" for 8 cycles now without a pregnancy, and 3) THAT is causing me more stress than closing down school for the 8th consecutive year of my career would.
> 
> So, don't back down. If you want tests run and you're willing to pay for them if insurance doesn't cover it, make sure you get the best medical opinion you can. My suggestion is ask your doctor or lab for a copy of every blood draw and all ultrasounds/xrays. That way if you ever need a second opinion, you'll have all your paperwork already. :) Best wishes. I know how frustrating and scary it can be to have these unknowns.
> 
> If it helps at all, my doctor told me this week that if I'm ovulating regularly the PCOS will not pose enough of a problem to cause infertility on its own. I've been taking FertilAid for 4 months now. Since I started taking it, my cycles have started to regulate. I believe it is the Vitex in the pills. You might want to look into that. :hugs:

Wow thank you so much for all the information. 

I will make sure I don't back down and I want them to run every test possible.
The gyn I want to see is the one who did my mum's histerectomy a few years ago, I was reading about him last night and he is meant to be really good!

It's so good to hear that your cycles are regulating, I hope this continues and wish only good things for you in your future. 

I will keep you updated on my situation, thanks again for all your advice and information.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lala8 said:


> We have gone past the spicy stage too, it really is more like a business transaction. It's such a shame but it's just what happens when you are having sex for a reason I guess. Hopefully when you are pregnant you can bring back the fun into the bedroom. At least that's what I am hoping for :)

I made a joke this morning, which I think I just posted on my journal (or maybe a friend's journal) - that we were joking about the 'business transaction' - only that it was more like making a deposit into an investment account that IF it accepted your deposit, you'd be guaranteed to lose money on it! :rofl: because babies can be expensive. Hubster and I agreed whenever you _have_ to do something, it makes it feel like work and for most of us, work does not equal fun. The minute we no longer _have_ to do it, I'm sure it will be fun again!


----------



## burgbrandy

Hey ladies! I haven't been saying much on here lately but I've been keeping up!

Nothing much going on with me. 6 dpo and just pinching and crazy amounts of creamy cm. Testing Saturday before our cedar point trip! Oh, and I have been peeing constantly! Woke up twice last night to go to the bathroom.

DTD has been a business transaction for us too, but we try to keep it spicy. Hubby is on 3rds again so our bd has been a little lacking. At least we got in quite a bit around o!


----------



## Lala8

ClandestineTX said:


> I made a joke this morning, which I think I just posted on my journal (or maybe a friend's journal) - that we were joking about the 'business transaction' - only that it was more like making a deposit into an investment account that IF it accepted your deposit, you'd be guaranteed to lose money on it! :rofl: because babies can be expensive. Hubster and I agreed whenever you _have_ to do something, it makes it feel like work and for most of us, work does not equal fun. The minute we no longer _have_ to do it, I'm sure it will be fun again!

Agreed!


----------



## Lala8

burgbrandy said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been saying much on here lately but I've been keeping up!
> 
> Nothing much going on with me. 6 dpo and just pinching and crazy amounts of creamy cm. Testing Saturday before our cedar point trip! Oh, and I have been peeing constantly! Woke up twice last night to go to the bathroom.
> 
> DTD has been a business transaction for us too, but we try to keep it spicy. Hubby is on 3rds again so our bd has been a little lacking. At least we got in quite a bit around o!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@burgbrandy: if you're only going to be able to do it a few times in any cycle - around O is the best time to do it! FX for your testing!


----------



## chulie

burgbrandy said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been saying much on here lately but I've been keeping up!
> 
> Nothing much going on with me. 6 dpo and just pinching and crazy amounts of creamy cm. Testing Saturday before our cedar point trip! Oh, and I have been peeing constantly! Woke up twice last night to go to the bathroom.
> 
> DTD has been a business transaction for us too, but we try to keep it spicy. Hubby is on 3rds again so our bd has been a little lacking. At least we got in quite a bit around o!

Well that sounds promising.....and...even though I know NOTHING about charting...I "think" your chart looks awesome right?????? like if it stays high isn't that a great thing????


----------



## MamaPeaches

ClandestineTX said:


> Lala8 said:
> 
> 
> We have gone past the spicy stage too, it really is more like a business transaction. It's such a shame but it's just what happens when you are having sex for a reason I guess. Hopefully when you are pregnant you can bring back the fun into the bedroom. At least that's what I am hoping for :)
> 
> I made a joke this morning, which I think I just posted on my journal (or maybe a friend's journal) - that we were joking about the 'business transaction' - only that it was more like making a deposit into an investment account that IF it accepted your deposit, you'd be guaranteed to lose money on it! :rofl: because babies can be expensive. Hubster and I agreed whenever you _have_ to do something, it makes it feel like work and for most of us, work does not equal fun. The minute we no longer _have_ to do it, I'm sure it will be fun again!Click to expand...

That is so funny and true :rofl:


----------



## Mrs A

Hey I'm out again.
Can you change my test date to 21st July


----------



## poppygirl05

Anyone ever had a chrlie horse of sorts in your uterine area? I did yesterday. Hurt like hell. Af is one day late no other symptoms. Ideas?


----------



## chulie

poppygirl05 said:


> Anyone ever had a chrlie horse of sorts in your uterine area? I did yesterday. Hurt like hell. Af is one day late no other symptoms. Ideas?

Hmmmm...not that I remember...but af being late is always a good sign if you have regular cycles?? And any weird muscle movement could mean things are happening??? Maybe wait and test again tomorrow?? Did you use a sensitive test??


----------



## poppygirl05

Havent tested yet. Had to wait til payday which is tomorrow.


----------



## Tangerine

@MamaPeaches - My OH is getting more involved in TTC efforts after this loss too. We are TTC our first. He actually said that when we got our BFP it felt totally "right" to him - any doubts that he might have had before about being a dad or being ready to start our family disappeared. As long as my GP doesn't have any serious concerns when I see him on Friday, he wants to start trying again as soon as I'm ready. He actually asked me if I wouldn't mind taking my BBT this morning so that we could start charting again together. :flower: 

It does get kind of challenging to keep things "spicy." Last month we DTD every day that I noticed any kind of potentially fertile CM and tried to get it in every 2 days otherwise, 3 at the most. I was actually sore by the time we could confirm my thermal shift on BBT! :wacko: We both needed to take a break for a few days... But not too long of course. :haha: 

OH's drive actually seemed to have increased a lot since TTC, but we also haven't been doing "scheduled deposits" for long. This month I kind of want to keep things fun and not stress timing or frequency too much, just enjoy each other when we can. IF OH is keeping an eye on my chart and wants to do more than that, I am not going to complain. :winkwink:


----------



## Kalush

Tangerine - :hugs: It's nice your OH is getting more involved. I hope you get a sticky bean soon!

Poppy - I haven't anything like that, af being late is definitely a good sign. Will be excited to hear what the test says!

Chulie - Your friend's dream is great. Dreams can be so weird. The weekend just after when DD was conceived I had a dream, no visual, just an overwhelming feeling that I was pregnant and so excited and happy. I was kind of annoyed when I woke up, I was thinking "that would be great, too bad it's not going to happen". Hopefully hers is spot on too!

Clandestine - YaY for the postive! Hope the TWW goes quickly for you!

Hopeful - Waiting for O is tough, especially when it takes forever. Hope it shows up soon.

I'm actually pretty excited right now. I had almost positive opk, pretty much as positive as I ever get, yesterday and this morning, tonights is lighter again. I'm hoping that tomorrow is lighter too and then I'm going to count it as having O'd. If that's actually true I may have a longer lp then 7 days! Today is cd18, last cycle was 30 days.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Kalush: good luck! Highly recommend confirming ovulation with symptoms of some form or fashion before stopping the OPKs. I was shocked at how positive a test I got this time around - very glad I kept testing even when they were looking "promising"


----------



## Kalush

Clandestine - Thanks. I mostly look at the opk as a way to confirm that the crazy amount of cm, cramps, and I realized last month that I get sore nipples around O now too. The first month I thought it was DD teething, but nope. We've been staying as busy as possible so she asks less the last couple days.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in. I arrived at my mum's safe and sound except I went from scorching summer to winter - not too cold but cold enough! Jetlag is unbelievable since I got very little sleep on the planes. Oh well. I did have a tiny bit of spotting as i dashed through Singapore Airport but nothing since. I suspect af is on her way :-( I'll confirm when I have a proper flow but this seems this might be a new trend for me to spot a day or two before af starts. Very frustrating. If she does show soon, it means I'll be out for the next cycle as DH won't be here in time. I'm going to see if my GP here can help out with some tests but not sure she will be able to as I'm only here for 5 weeks. 

Have a great weekend everyone! I wish for plenty of bding for some and hopefully some bfps for others!!!


----------



## lesh07

BFN again after a 6 hour hold and no drinks.....On 10th dpo so think I would have had a slight line by now. Gonna not test again now and just wait for next cycle. 

Good luck ladies. xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@poppygirl05 :hi: I'm not sure if I've felt anything like that. But it could be some type of stretching or pulling?!? I hope it's your sign! Would you like to join our group? If so, I'll add you to the front. Good luck! :flower:


@chulie Oh no! The floor! Good luck to you, lady. :thumbup: I've had good and not so good experiences on the floor. :haha: I agree with you totally; at the beginning of the month it's sweet and/or spicy, but by the end it does become more perfunctory! I hope your friend is right! Even if she doesn't know spot on when it will happen, it's amazing to have that type of thought/energy/hope out there. :thumbup:

@ClandestineTX I hope your tww starts tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a giant leap of temps that stay up! Nice analogy; we are quite the jokey pair as well. I think it's easier if you are able to be close, honest, and funny with each other. You must also come to an agreement that hey, it might not always start with wild feelings but it's important and it's what we want. Doesn't it always feel like you have an accomplishment when you can check the bd box on the sites especially when it was tough to work in? :haha:

@ProfWife Good advice. :thumbup: I think it should be punishable when doctors do not take us seriously and as individuals who need answers. I'm glad to hear the FertilAid is helping. You are definitely on your way to your BFP and it's all because of you! :flower:

@burgbrandy Those sound like great signs. I hope they are the early signs of your BFP! Good luck!! :flower: 

@Mrs A Date updated. :hugs: Fingers crossed for two bright pink lines and two little babies! :thumbup:

@Tangerine I'm so glad to hear that your OH is so involved this time. He might make the moves since he'll keep an eye on the chart! :thumbup: Let us know what happens at your appointment. :hugs:

@Kalush Yay for an early O and fingers crossed for a very long lp...that extends into a healthy and happy BFP! I have you as TBA for now. I'll update when you are sure about a date! Good luck! :flower:

@newbie2013 I'm glad you landed safely. I hope the spotting stops soon. Perhaps your GP can figure out why you are spotting prior to af or offer some tests to make sure everything is going well. Get some rest. :hugs:

@lesh07 :hugs: :hugs: I've read somewhere that 9 dpo is the most common day of implantation. If so, you might take 2 or more days to get even a faint positive! 

@MamaPeaches :flower: Thanks! A bubble bath and a good book sound very nice right now. I have a whole stack of books that I've been meaning to read for such a long time now. I love reading. It's just always so busy even without the ttc. How are you?

@KatyW I totally understand. In fairness, it's been two days, skipped one, two days, skipped one, four days, skipped yesterday, and once early today. I was so annoyed at myself for skipping those two earlier days because I was afraid it would end up being the day before/of ovulation, but now I'm just hoping to see a good temp rise! :flower: How are you?

Ladies, I hate to ask...but are you noticing more fertile cm than usual after your loss? (You may usually have a lot and/or are not as far into the cycle to know). I have and I'm glad but I just hope it's being of good use. :haha: I've read that women tend to notice more after and I've noticed that on a lot of charts. It's nice but kind of annoying since I think if it's here I might be near ovulation but then the temp doesn't make the usual big jump. I read one post where a lady said she had a ton of fertile cm, but FF never detected a temp rise so she thought she hadn't ovulated but that she must have because she got her BFP. :wacko: It definitely makes waking up to temp more interesting!


----------



## KatyW

Hi Hopeful2014,
It can be hard to keep going with BD, but confused about what day you O. You won't regret keep going with it. Hope you see a temperature rise soon!

I'm good - the husband is still out of town, and I think will probably not be home in time this cycle (unless I O late). He may be out of town again in July and FX that it won't be at the wrong time.

I think I am seeing more fertile CM this cycle, earlier on than usual, so that may mean gearing up to O earlier or who knows. I have noticed a really regular pattern of the same number of days of fertile CM before O day. I know this isn't the case for everyone, and can be thrown off too.


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing well?? 

Hopeful I can't answer but I hope one of these lovely ladies can! 

What does everyone have planned for the weekend? It's a long weekend here cause we all have Monday off so Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian counterparts!

For me...SIL leaves tomorrow and I get my house back. Oh I can't even explain my excitement. Saturday dh is helping her move and then I'm going to a friends for BBQ. Sunday is a chill day with family and Monday I'm going to the spa with some friends. It's a whole day thing with lunch and treatments and use of their pools and stuff. Oh I can't wait!!!!!! I am gonna test Monday probably as well. That way ill have a great distraction and not feel "let down". I won't have time to wallow!! Hahaha.


----------



## Hopeful2014

chulie said:


> Hi ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing well??
> 
> Hopeful I can't answer but I hope one of these lovely ladies can!
> 
> What does everyone have planned for the weekend? It's a long weekend here cause we all have Monday off so Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian counterparts!
> 
> For me...SIL leaves tomorrow and I get my house back. Oh I can't even explain my excitement. Saturday dh is helping her move and then I'm going to a friends for BBQ. Sunday is a chill day with family and Monday I'm going to the spa with some friends. It's a whole day thing with lunch and treatments and use of their pools and stuff. Oh I can't wait!!!!!! I am gonna test Monday probably as well. That way ill have a great distraction and not feel "let down". I won't have time to wallow!! Hahaha.

Happy Canada Day, friend! What sorts of things do you do for Canada Day?

I bet it will be a relief to have your home back. It's nice to have visitors, but I know it's wonderful when you can relax and have privacy again. :winkwink:

I'm not sure what I'm up to this weekend. I think we might be going shopping today. I need to clean my car out! I just can't get around to it. We did watch Warm Bodies last night at home. Has anyone seen it? It's quite sweet and fun to watch if you're into zombies and a bit Romeo and Juliet. I'd recommend it for sure. We might watch another movie tonight. Oh and some of my shows come back on Sunday so that will be fun!


----------



## Lala8

Hi guys,

I am so nervous, I have my appointment with my GP in an hour and I am sat here waiting and over-thinking of course!

I am just so nervous to start this process of finding out if there is anything wrong with me.

Although, I really hope she doesn't tell me to go home and keep trying for another 6 months as I will be an extremely unhappy bunny.

My af has still not arrived and today is cd 49, although I am pretty sure it is imminent because I feel how I would usually feel before my af. My lump in my boob is so painful to touch that af could appear any day now. 

Oh the joys!

Sorry for rambling, I am so thankful to have this forum and thank you all for listening.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hopeful2014 said:


> @poppygirl05 :hi: I'm not sure if I've felt anything like that. But it could be some type of stretching or pulling?!? I hope it's your sign! Would you like to join our group? If so, I'll add you to the front. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> 
> @chulie Oh no! The floor! Good luck to you, lady. :thumbup: I've had good and not so good experiences on the floor. :haha: I agree with you totally; at the beginning of the month it's sweet and/or spicy, but by the end it does become more perfunctory! I hope your friend is right! Even if she doesn't know spot on when it will happen, it's amazing to have that type of thought/energy/hope out there. :thumbup:
> 
> @ClandestineTX I hope your tww starts tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a giant leap of temps that stay up! Nice analogy; we are quite the jokey pair as well. I think it's easier if you are able to be close, honest, and funny with each other. You must also come to an agreement that hey, it might not always start with wild feelings but it's important and it's what we want. Doesn't it always feel like you have an accomplishment when you can check the bd box on the sites especially when it was tough to work in? :haha:
> 
> @ProfWife Good advice. :thumbup: I think it should be punishable when doctors do not take us seriously and as individuals who need answers. I'm glad to hear the FertilAid is helping. You are definitely on your way to your BFP and it's all because of you! :flower:
> 
> @burgbrandy Those sound like great signs. I hope they are the early signs of your BFP! Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> @Mrs A Date updated. :hugs: Fingers crossed for two bright pink lines and two little babies! :thumbup:
> 
> @Tangerine I'm so glad to hear that your OH is so involved this time. He might make the moves since he'll keep an eye on the chart! :thumbup: Let us know what happens at your appointment. :hugs:
> 
> @Kalush Yay for an early O and fingers crossed for a very long lp...that extends into a healthy and happy BFP! I have you as TBA for now. I'll update when you are sure about a date! Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @newbie2013 I'm glad you landed safely. I hope the spotting stops soon. Perhaps your GP can figure out why you are spotting prior to af or offer some tests to make sure everything is going well. Get some rest. :hugs:
> 
> @lesh07 :hugs: :hugs: I've read somewhere that 9 dpo is the most common day of implantation. If so, you might take 2 or more days to get even a faint positive!
> 
> @MamaPeaches :flower: Thanks! A bubble bath and a good book sound very nice right now. I have a whole stack of books that I've been meaning to read for such a long time now. I love reading. It's just always so busy even without the ttc. How are you?
> 
> @KatyW I totally understand. In fairness, it's been two days, skipped one, two days, skipped one, four days, skipped yesterday, and once early today. I was so annoyed at myself for skipping those two earlier days because I was afraid it would end up being the day before/of ovulation, but now I'm just hoping to see a good temp rise! :flower: How are you?
> 
> Ladies, I hate to ask...but are you noticing more fertile cm than usual after your loss? (You may usually have a lot and/or are not as far into the cycle to know). I have and I'm glad but I just hope it's being of good use. :haha: I've read that women tend to notice more after and I've noticed that on a lot of charts. It's nice but kind of annoying since I think if it's here I might be near ovulation but then the temp doesn't make the usual big jump. I read one post where a lady said she had a ton of fertile cm, but FF never detected a temp rise so she thought she hadn't ovulated but that she must have because she got her BFP. :wacko: It definitely makes waking up to temp more interesting!

I'm good, Oing today I believe :) It is hard to find time to do anything, often I don't get to relax until late at night and its hard to stay awake! With the cm I have definitely noticed an extra amount this cycle, the average cycle I have a normal amount, this cycle is enough to use panty liners:blush: I have my FX for you that you get your BFP this cycle!!!!


----------



## chulie

Hopeful2014 said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing well??
> 
> Hopeful I can't answer but I hope one of these lovely ladies can!
> 
> What does everyone have planned for the weekend? It's a long weekend here cause we all have Monday off so Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian counterparts!
> 
> For me...SIL leaves tomorrow and I get my house back. Oh I can't even explain my excitement. Saturday dh is helping her move and then I'm going to a friends for BBQ. Sunday is a chill day with family and Monday I'm going to the spa with some friends. It's a whole day thing with lunch and treatments and use of their pools and stuff. Oh I can't wait!!!!!! I am gonna test Monday probably as well. That way ill have a great distraction and not feel "let down". I won't have time to wallow!! Hahaha.
> 
> Happy Canada Day, friend! What sorts of things do you do for Canada Day?
> 
> I bet it will be a relief to have your home back. It's nice to have visitors, but I know it's wonderful when you can relax and have privacy again. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm up to this weekend. I think we might be going shopping today. I need to clean my car out! I just can't get around to it. We did watch Warm Bodies last night at home. Has anyone seen it? It's quite sweet and fun to watch if you're into zombies and a bit Romeo and Juliet. I'd recommend it for sure. We might watch another movie tonight. Oh and some of my shows come back on Sunday so that will be fun!Click to expand...


We usually just drink beer, bbq and hang out with family...hahaha...doesn't get better than that...although for me I swap beer for sangria...or Palm Bay Coolers!!!hahahahah......

Ohhhhh Zombies and romance! I LOVE zombie stuff (if you knew me you'd know that's SO not what people expect of me....so their shocked to hear me say that)....I'll have to check it out.....We just saw Superman yesterday....AWESOME movie!!!! Oh man...that guy playing Superman is SO yummy!!! Yikes....I think he make my ovaries throb!! hahaaahahahaha....

So....does anyone feel like....they know so far in advanced this month isn't it...they actually feel silly testing...or even buying test???? This is happening to me. Last month I was testing from 6 dpo and obsession about it and couldn't wait to test and test over and over...... I'm testing Monday morning because the spa I'm at has so many sauna's and hot tubs I confirmation it's fine...I'm due sat/sunday so I'll be 9/10 dpo by then so i can safely trust a test I think.....It's just weird...buying the test I felt kinda "stupid"....like..why am I even wasting my time.....and even testing monday...I almost don't want to because..I feel so silly....because I know I'm gonna see white....SUCH a weird feeling...just wondering if anyone feels like that sometimes....


----------



## Lala8

chulie said:


> We usually just drink beer, bbq and hang out with family...hahaha...doesn't get better than that...although for me I swap beer for sangria...or Palm Bay Coolers!!!hahahahah......
> 
> Ohhhhh Zombies and romance! I LOVE zombie stuff (if you knew me you'd know that's SO not what people expect of me....so their shocked to hear me say that)....I'll have to check it out.....We just saw Superman yesterday....AWESOME movie!!!! Oh man...that guy playing Superman is SO yummy!!! Yikes....I think he make my ovaries throb!! hahaaahahahaha....
> 
> So....does anyone feel like....they know so far in advanced this month isn't it...they actually feel silly testing...or even buying test???? This is happening to me. Last month I was testing from 6 dpo and obsession about it and couldn't wait to test and test over and over...... I'm testing Monday morning because the spa I'm at has so many sauna's and hot tubs I confirmation it's fine...I'm due sat/sunday so I'll be 9/10 dpo by then so i can safely trust a test I think.....It's just weird...buying the test I felt kinda "stupid"....like..why am I even wasting my time.....and even testing monday...I almost don't want to because..I feel so silly....because I know I'm gonna see white....SUCH a weird feeling...just wondering if anyone feels like that sometimes....

I always feel that way.

Just stay positive and it will happen for you. You just have to believe that when it's meant to be it'll be.


----------



## Lala8

Hi guys just to let you all know I went to see my gp just now and she will be running some tests on me.

She will do some blood tests on day 21 of my next cycle (I am due on at any point this weekend) to test my progesterone, oestrogen, FSH and LH levels. She also said she would test my prolactin levels. 

She will arrange for me to have an ultrasound as well in the next month or so.

She would also like my husband to have tests for testosterone levels and he will also need to give a semen sample to be sent off for testing.

FX I get pregnant in the meantime.

I've made a conscious decision to do my utmost to relax from now on so that my cycles will hopefully regulate. I need to get rid of any unimportant stress in my life from now on as my number 1 priority is my health and making my body a lovely environment to carry a baby for 9 months.


----------



## mummy2o

Just came back from my ultrasound and guess what. I don't have PCOS. Any normal person would be ecstatic about this news, but no I'm like why are my periods so irregular :( I've got to go back to my GP in two weeks to see what happens next. By then my next period should have been.


----------



## Lala8

mummy2o said:


> Just came back from my ultrasound and guess what. I don't have PCOS. Any normal person would be ecstatic about this news, but no I'm like why are my periods so irregular :( I've got to go back to my GP in two weeks to see what happens next. By then my next period should have been.

I completely understand what you are going through. You just want an answer as to why your periods are so irregular. 

I am going through a similar situation. Do you stress a lot in life? I only ask because I do and I think that if I reduce the amount I stress my periods may regulate.

What other tests have you had? Do you know if you ovulate?


----------



## chulie

@lala.....well I'm SUPER happy for you thought because it sounds like you dr has a SERIOUS game plan....and at least didn't do like you fear and just say "oh keep trying". Clearly it sounds like your dr is committed to this process as well....so...I'm so happy hear that...I'm sure that's all very scary for you though....but maybe they'll find something that's actually a simple fix...or...even better...you'll be so focused on that you'll get your BFP when you least expect it!!!

Mummy2o....I'm so sorry to hear that...the unknown must be so frustrating......FX 2 weeks makes all the difference and things are back on track!!!


----------



## Lala8

chulie said:


> @lala.....well I'm SUPER happy for you thought because it sounds like you dr has a SERIOUS game plan....and at least didn't do like you fear and just say "oh keep trying". Clearly it sounds like your dr is committed to this process as well....so...I'm so happy hear that...I'm sure that's all very scary for you though....but maybe they'll find something that's actually a simple fix...or...even better...you'll be so focused on that you'll get your BFP when you least expect it!!!
> 
> Mummy2o....I'm so sorry to hear that...the unknown must be so frustrating......FX 2 weeks makes all the difference and things are back on track!!!

Thanks so much, that's the plan.


----------



## Tangerine

@Lala8 It sounds like your appointment went very well and your doctor is really determined to help you get some answers! Having your own personal health goals is fantastic and it sounds like you're really determined too. It might also help you feel more proactive and successful to make those lifestyle changes that are in your own hands. If it ends up helping you get pregnant, that would be amazing, and I hope it works for you soon. <3 

@mummy2o I know it is very frustrating having an undiagnosed medical issue, and sometimes it feels like it would just be better to get ANY diagnosis, even if it's a "bad" one. I hope that you will have some positive, definitive answers soon. Maybe your irregular periods could be coming from something that's easier to solve than PCOS? I'm sorry you are going through so much uncertainty. :hugs:

I'm back from my appointment with my GP today too. He was a bit concerned because I'm still bleeding a bit more than he would like, but he thinks it should taper off soon. I'm supposed to take it easy over the Canada day long weekend. I really don't want to end up with a D&C. :nope: 

He said he would probably recommend waiting THREE months for us to TTC again since we have a higher m/c risk from my autoimmune disease. That way we can heal fully emotionally, physically etc. But in the end it's our choice and I actually feel it would just be a lot more devastating for both of us if we were to wait all that time only to suffer another loss... Or wait months and months to get pregnant again. :shrug: I think we will probably go with the urgent care ob-gyn's recommendation and just TTC whenever we both feel ready to do it. My heart murmur (that I had as a baby) is also back. He said it's probably harmless, possibly pregnancy related, and just means more monitoring! :dohh: 

I actually did have to have my pain medication (percocet) increased. He agreed with my pharmacist that a high pain level and the stress on my body from it would probably actually be much worse for both myself and future baby than any risk from the drugs if I get pregnant. I feel less worried about taking them now, and OH is happy with the decision. :thumbup:

I guess overall it was an OK appointment, at least I've had worse. It just gets kind of frustrating when it seems like everyone else around us can just pop a bunch of babies out without even thinking about it. For us it's not so simple... OH says this little extra struggle just means our LOs will be that much more cherished and special to us when they get here. I think that means there will be a LOT of extra cherished and special LOs coming soon to so many of us here! <3 :flower:


----------



## stargazer0726

Got a bfn yesterday 10dpo and this morning another bfn at 11dpo went fr a run and now I'm spotting. I'm a little concerned that my cycle is too short after I ovulate I read that it should be 12-16 days and I'm only at 11. Insurance doesn't cover fertility stuff and I already had my yearly app. With my obgyn. This is only my 2nd cycle off bcp so hopefully things lengthen out soon, I didn't have any problems conceivingy first 2 dds. Just stressed I guess.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Tangerine said:


> @Lala8 It sounds like your appointment went very well and your doctor is really determined to help you get some answers! Having your own personal health goals is fantastic and it sounds like you're really determined too. It might also help you feel more proactive and successful to make those lifestyle changes that are in your own hands. If it ends up helping you get pregnant, that would be amazing, and I hope it works for you soon. <3
> 
> @mummy2o I know it is very frustrating having an undiagnosed medical issue, and sometimes it feels like it would just be better to get ANY diagnosis, even if it's a "bad" one. I hope that you will have some positive, definitive answers soon. Maybe your irregular periods could be coming from something that's easier to solve than PCOS? I'm sorry you are going through so much uncertainty. :hugs:
> 
> I'm back from my appointment with my GP today too. He was a bit concerned because I'm still bleeding a bit more than he would like, but he thinks it should taper off soon. I'm supposed to take it easy over the Canada day long weekend. I really don't want to end up with a D&C. :nope:
> 
> He said he would probably recommend waiting THREE months for us to TTC again since we have a higher m/c risk from my autoimmune disease. That way we can heal fully emotionally, physically etc. But in the end it's our choice and I actually feel it would just be a lot more devastating for both of us if we were to wait all that time only to suffer another loss... Or wait months and months to get pregnant again. :shrug: I think we will probably go with the urgent care ob-gyn's recommendation and just TTC whenever we both feel ready to do it. My heart murmur (that I had as a baby) is also back. He said it's probably harmless, possibly pregnancy related, and just means more monitoring! :dohh:
> 
> I actually did have to have my pain medication (percocet) increased. He agreed with my pharmacist that a high pain level and the stress on my body from it would probably actually be much worse for both myself and future baby than any risk from the drugs if I get pregnant. I feel less worried about taking them now, and OH is happy with the decision. :thumbup:
> 
> I guess overall it was an OK appointment, at least I've had worse. It just gets kind of frustrating when it seems like everyone else around us can just pop a bunch of babies out without even thinking about it. For us it's not so simple... OH says this little extra struggle just means our LOs will be that much more cherished and special to us when they get here. I think that means there will be a LOT of extra cherished and special LOs coming soon to so many of us here! <3 :flower:

:hugs: Your doctor sounds like a great caring doctor! I understand how hard it would be to wait to try again. After our loss at first I thought for sure I would want to wait but then decide that if its meant to be it meant to be. FX that for a sticky bean as soon as your ready!


----------



## chulie

stargazer0726 said:


> Got a bfn yesterday 10dpo and this morning another bfn at 11dpo went fr a run and now I'm spotting. I'm a little concerned that my cycle is too short after I ovulate I read that it should be 12-16 days and I'm only at 11. Insurance doesn't cover fertility stuff and I already had my yearly app. With my obgyn. This is only my 2nd cycle off bcp so hopefully things lengthen out soon, I didn't have any problems conceivingy first 2 dds. Just stressed I guess.

Sorry about the bfn....but ya, your JUST coming of bc.....it will definitely take some time for your body to figure things out....


----------



## KatyW

Tangerine said:


> @Lala8 It sounds like your appointment went very well and your doctor is really determined to help you get some answers! Having your own personal health goals is fantastic and it sounds like you're really determined too. It might also help you feel more proactive and successful to make those lifestyle changes that are in your own hands. If it ends up helping you get pregnant, that would be amazing, and I hope it works for you soon. <3
> 
> @mummy2o I know it is very frustrating having an undiagnosed medical issue, and sometimes it feels like it would just be better to get ANY diagnosis, even if it's a "bad" one. I hope that you will have some positive, definitive answers soon. Maybe your irregular periods could be coming from something that's easier to solve than PCOS? I'm sorry you are going through so much uncertainty. :hugs:
> 
> I'm back from my appointment with my GP today too. He was a bit concerned because I'm still bleeding a bit more than he would like, but he thinks it should taper off soon. I'm supposed to take it easy over the Canada day long weekend. I really don't want to end up with a D&C. :nope:
> 
> He said he would probably recommend waiting THREE months for us to TTC again since we have a higher m/c risk from my autoimmune disease. That way we can heal fully emotionally, physically etc. But in the end it's our choice and I actually feel it would just be a lot more devastating for both of us if we were to wait all that time only to suffer another loss... Or wait months and months to get pregnant again. :shrug: I think we will probably go with the urgent care ob-gyn's recommendation and just TTC whenever we both feel ready to do it. My heart murmur (that I had as a baby) is also back. He said it's probably harmless, possibly pregnancy related, and just means more monitoring! :dohh:
> 
> I actually did have to have my pain medication (percocet) increased. He agreed with my pharmacist that a high pain level and the stress on my body from it would probably actually be much worse for both myself and future baby than any risk from the drugs if I get pregnant. I feel less worried about taking them now, and OH is happy with the decision. :thumbup:
> 
> I guess overall it was an OK appointment, at least I've had worse. It just gets kind of frustrating when it seems like everyone else around us can just pop a bunch of babies out without even thinking about it. For us it's not so simple... OH says this little extra struggle just means our LOs will be that much more cherished and special to us when they get here. I think that means there will be a LOT of extra cherished and special LOs coming soon to so many of us here! <3 :flower:

I hope your bleeding tapers down and you recover well from this. 

This last part made me tear up - I have a lot of hope for you conceiving again soon, and the baby that you have really will be worth the struggle and wait. :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

Happy Canada Day, Canadian friends!


----------



## OurLilFlu

stargazer0726 said:


> Got a bfn yesterday 10dpo and this morning another bfn at 11dpo went fr a run and now I'm spotting. I'm a little concerned that my cycle is too short after I ovulate I read that it should be 12-16 days and I'm only at 11. Insurance doesn't cover fertility stuff and I already had my yearly app. With my obgyn. This is only my 2nd cycle off bcp so hopefully things lengthen out soon, I didn't have any problems conceivingy first 2 dds. Just stressed I guess.

Since coming off bcp in dec my lp has been 11 days on the dot each time and I got my bfp may 31! They only say its too short if its 10 or less. I've seen a lot of ladies with 11s on here, no problem!


----------



## stargazer0726

OurLilFlu said:


> stargazer0726 said:
> 
> 
> Got a bfn yesterday 10dpo and this morning another bfn at 11dpo went fr a run and now I'm spotting. I'm a little concerned that my cycle is too short after I ovulate I read that it should be 12-16 days and I'm only at 11. Insurance doesn't cover fertility stuff and I already had my yearly app. With my obgyn. This is only my 2nd cycle off bcp so hopefully things lengthen out soon, I didn't have any problems conceivingy first 2 dds. Just stressed I guess.
> 
> Since coming off bcp in dec my lp has been 11 days on the dot each time and I got my bfp may 31! They only say its too short if its 10 or less. I've seen a lot of ladies with 11s on here, no problem!Click to expand...

Thanks! That gives me a lot of hope and encouragement!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup and I got my bfp after 2 cycles of actually hitting the fertile window we kind of prevented for a bit to just see how my body would react not being in bcp


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie, I've had cycle where I felt like it was a bust from 'go' - this one, I feel like I'm trying to force myself to be optimistic and I don't know why because I've spent the better part of the last 6 months trying to keep me from getting my own hopes up to avoid being disappointed. No idea why I'm trying to get my hopes up now at 1 DPO.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lala8 It sounds like your gp is definitely going to help! I'm so glad that you should be getting answers soon. It's good that your gp is taking this very seriously and is getting the ball rolling already. I agree about trying to let go of stress. It should help with ttc and just with your overall life. Good luck! :flower:

@MamaPeaches Fingers crossed we both get our sticky BFPs! :thumbup:

@chulie We saw Superman a week or so ago. It was awesome! He's definitely attractive and more rugged than the previous Supermans. :thumbup: I find myself feeling silly and/or out sometimes. Sometimes I convince myself of something and then later I tell myself that it was crazy. It just happens when there is so much left to chance. It seems as though, well we were taught at least, that bd = baby. When that isn't the case at first or after a while it just seems like it will never happen and we expect something really obvious to let us know ahead of time. My fingers shall remain crossed for you! :flower:

@mummy2o I understand wanting to know what the reason is and that it's hard when you can't seem to find it. It's good that you can check one thing off of the list. :hugs: I'm glad that your gp will have you back soon to look at other options. :hugs: It may not feel like it, but you are moving forward. :thumbup:

@Tangerine Your OH is right. You both already have tons of love waiting for your future little baby. You are working so hard and dealing with so much. :hugs: I definitely think it makes (some) men come around to the idea of _really_ wanting a baby before it even happens. I hate that it is so hard for some of us to actually get there. It hurts to see others have what we want and sometimes not even appreciate or cherish it. I'm glad your doctor says your pain medication is safe to use. Rest and take it easy on yourself. :hugs:

@stargazer0726 I definitely think the bcp can mess with your cycle length at first and that it will regulate soon. I've also seen women with 11 days go on to BFPs. :hugs: 

@ClandestineTX I think having to wait for a late ovulation definitely makes me feel nervous and anxious about the whole cycle as well. I'm glad you're finally in the tww!! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JUNE :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo with 9 dpo being the most common
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*June is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Some of us got a BFP in May and we are starting to see BFPs in June! Some of us are continuing on our journey into June and July. I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
June 29: burgbrandy
 



Attached Files:







lbd2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0









5261_566195806738437_139959028_n.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Morning ladies... Still catching up on the last few pages...
I went to the doctors the other day for a CD 10 U/S, this is my first month on clomid... There were no follies ready but my uterus was nice & thick...
I went again the next day and I had 1 ready, 3 right behind! Doctor prescribed "relations" for the next 3 days... I also had a few days of EWCM this cycle, not sure if that's normal for me or not - this is my first month trying to track CM...
I'm pretty sure I'm 2 DPO today, but I woke up at 3:30 am to leave for vacation so I may have to discard this temp... A dip at 2 DPO is normal for me anyways, but it was way earlier then my usual 6am temp time...
I feel good about this cycle, our timing, my body's reaction to the clomid, etc...
I'll start testing in 8 days, FX'd!
Happy Canada Day to my northern neighbors, headed to Presque Isle, Maine for 4th of July vacation / celebration with 25 of our closest friends! Going to be a good week and a nice distraction from the 2WW!


----------



## Hopeful2014

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Morning ladies... Still catching up on the last few pages...
> I went to the doctors the other day for a CD 10 U/S, this is my first month on clomid... There were no follies ready but my uterus was nice & thick...
> I went again the next day and I had 1 ready, 3 right behind! Doctor prescribed "relations" for the next 3 days... I also had a few days of EWCM this cycle, not sure if that's normal for me or not - this is my first month trying to track CM...
> I'm pretty sure I'm 2 DPO today, but I woke up at 3:30 am to leave for vacation so I may have to discard this temp... A dip at 2 DPO is normal for me anyways, but it was way earlier then my usual 6am temp time...
> I feel good about this cycle, our timing, my body's reaction to the clomid, etc...
> I'll start testing in 8 days, FX'd!
> Happy Canada Day to my northern neighbors, headed to Presque Isle, Maine for 4th of July vacation / celebration with 25 of our closest friends! Going to be a good week and a nice distraction from the 2WW!


That sounds so good! That's not a bad prescription either. :haha: Have fun on your vacation, try to relax during the 2WW, and good luck!! :flower:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I still think I ovulated when I think I did, even though my temp is still not showing anything impressive yet. EOD marathon will be continuing, despite OPK, CM (now lack thereof) and strong "symptoms" of ovulation - just in case.


----------



## chulie

Ladies I hope you don't mind. Trying to test how to post pics since I still have no clue how...hahahahaha. Omg it worked! And it's so stupid easy from my phone!! Omg I'm an idiot. Lmao. Enjoy my quote. It's one I sent to my hubby when he was feeling "grouchy" one day! Hahahahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is doing well...I haven't been on lately. It has been crazy around here (my hometown had a flood) and now I'm waiting for ovulation. :) Bring on some bding!


----------



## nikkilucky77

OurLilFlu said:


> stargazer0726 said:
> 
> 
> Got a bfn yesterday 10dpo and this morning another bfn at 11dpo went fr a run and now I'm spotting. I'm a little concerned that my cycle is too short after I ovulate I read that it should be 12-16 days and I'm only at 11. Insurance doesn't cover fertility stuff and I already had my yearly app. With my obgyn. This is only my 2nd cycle off bcp so hopefully things lengthen out soon, I didn't have any problems conceivingy first 2 dds. Just stressed I guess.
> 
> Since coming off bcp in dec my lp has been 11 days on the dot each time and I got my bfp may 31! They only say its too short if its 10 or less. I've seen a lot of ladies with 11s on here, no problem!Click to expand...

Thanks for this post! I went of bcp in december too and you give me hope that it might be sooner than I think. My lp is about 11-12 days too so PHEW! Thanks :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh ya and I actually only had two cycles that we actually bd'd in the window, we kind of charted to prevent for a bit til I got more of the hang of my body now that it was off the hormones! It'll happen for you


----------



## chulie

nikkilucky77 said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is doing well...I haven't been on lately. It has been crazy around here (my hometown had a flood) and now I'm waiting for ovulation. :) Bring on some bding!

Are you in Alberta??


----------



## nikkilucky77

Chulie: Nope I live in Iowa (Waukon). We don't even live in a flood plain so no one was expecting it. It is a lot better now though :)


----------



## mummy2o

Thanks ladies for you words of encouragement. My lovely OH has put my mind full of doubt that we're out this month. His words she didn't see anything so you must be out! Just need reassurance that the egg is in fact smaller and the embryo if there is one would be to small to see yet. (This is what my logical brain is saying) That being said I had a dip below cover line at 5dpo and has gone back up now on the 6-7dpo. So we'll see. 

I forgot to mention that I have had so crippling pain for a couple of sharp stabs that's all, but boy were they painful.


----------



## chulie

nikkilucky77 said:


> Chulie: Nope I live in Iowa (Waukon). We don't even live in a flood plain so no one was expecting it. It is a lot better now though :)

Ahh ok cause we just had a Major flood here in Canada in one of our provinces.... Hope there wasn't any damage for you!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Only on day 7 waiting to ovulate for a change! This ttcing is driving me insane. If they awarded bfps for trying hard we would all get one on this thread!

Anybody tried reflexology for ttc??


----------



## momwithbabies

Ladies, I need your advice. I have terrible teeth pain. It started yesterday, and now I'm pretty miserable:( I can't eat anything because it hurts on both sides. I will be calling the dentist Monday, but do you ladies think Orajel is safe during the 2WW. Or does anyone have any home remedies you've used before? I'm only 5 DPO, I think, but not really expecting a positive this month. Thank you in advance.


----------



## RaeChay

momwithbabies said:


> Ladies, I need your advice. I have terrible teeth pain. It started yesterday, and now I'm pretty miserable:( I can't eat anything because it hurts on both sides. I will be calling the dentist Monday, but do you ladies think Orajel is safe during the 2WW. Or does anyone have any home remedies you've used before? I'm only 5 DPO, I think, but not really expecting a positive this month. Thank you in advance.

I don't know if orajel is safe/unsafe, but Tylenol is ok. At any rate, if your pain is that terrible, neither thing will help much. If you have any swelling, pus, or fever you should probably go to your local ER though.


----------



## momwithbabies

Okay, thank you so much for replying. I am better right now. I have been taking Tylenol, and as long as I don't eat, I'm good. I ate some soup for dinner, and I'm hoping I won't get the fever, pus, or swelling tonight or tomorrow. I have horrible dental habits (I love sweets and haven't been to the dentist in 5 years), and I knew this was coming. I'm deathly afraid of the dentist, even though I've had two children. But this pain might change my ways.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Chulie: Thanks! We were lucky ones...had two feet in our basement but everything is working...I know some lost washers, dryers, etc. I did have some baby clothes for when I do ever get my BFP but I washed them right away and they are all good :). Hope the flooding isn't too bad in Canada! Not a good ordeal!


----------



## burgbrandy

Well ladies, i tested this morning with a frer...bfn. :( but its still super early! We had a great day at cedar point and then my dad had his fireworks tonight. Kids had a blast!

Af isnt due til next saturday so ill keep testing. :) going to save my other frer for wednesday or so.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I hope your temp is up higher tomorrow! I'm sure you're right because you know your body, your cm points to that day, and it is pretty high compared to most except those high temps in the middle. Good luck! :flower:

@chulie Nice quote! I definitely agree! I think some people are the type who just can never be happy despite what they have. They want one thing, get it, and then want something else. (I'll admit, I've been like that a time or two. :blush:) It's good to be happy with and appreciate what you have! :thumbup:

@nikkilucky77 I hate to hear about the flood. I hope all is well including your basement. It must have been a surprise. :hugs: I hope you find time to relax and that ovulation comes soon. Good luck!!

@mummy2o She wouldn't be able to see an embryo yet or anything noticeable. (At least that's what I've gathered from past reading). I think it would still be too early to see anything for a while, right? I am pretty sure that's why an early loss is called a chemical because you still can't see anything yet so the only way you know for sure is the chemical the test picks up. I hope those are good signs for you! Definitely don't feel out yet! Good luck! :flower:

@Lazydaisys We do deserve BFPs all around! :thumbup: What does reflexology entail with ttc? 

@momwithbabies I'm not completely sure if it is okay to use or not. I did some research and found "FDA pregnancy category C. It is not known whether benzocaine topical will harm an unborn baby. Tell your doctor if you are pregnant or plan to become pregnant while using this medication." I couldn't find anything specific on their website. :hugs: Anyone have any other advice? Side note: if you are going in to see the dentist he or she may want to do x-rays on your teeth. They say it's best not to do those while pregnant so you may want to ask or sidestep that part. 

@burgbrandy I'm glad you had such a great time with your family. I'm not sure if we have any plans for the 4th yet. It's definitely still early for you. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Re :reflexology


I was told by hospital that reflexology or accupuncture could help whilst I ttc. I spoke to a beautician yesterday and she showed me pressure points related to fertility that they used during the reflexology. She said its best to come for it before ovulation when the eggs gearing up. I just wondered if anybody else had tried it??? X


----------



## Hopeful2014

Lazydaisys said:


> Re :reflexology
> 
> 
> I was told by hospital that reflexology or accupuncture could help whilst I ttc. I spoke to a beautician yesterday and she showed me pressure points related to fertility that they used during the reflexology. She said its best to come for it before ovulation when the eggs gearing up. I just wondered if anybody else had tried it??? X

Very interesting. I have heard of people really liking acupuncture and general massage while ttc. I've read posts before where women have said the person performing gave them information about their blood flow and about their eggs. I'm not sure about it, but it sounds interesting. :thumbup: 

Where are some of the pressure points the beautician told you about?


----------



## Lazydaisys

She showed me one on her ankle. She said she had bad cysts on her ovaries and this was reflected in the knots in her ankles!! Think there's a couple under the front part of the foot. She told me. 'We will get you pregnant ' which made me feel a bit weird! She said people continue to have it after they are pregnant after the three month mark.

I'm going back to see her in two weeks so I will let you know her next pearls of wisdom.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

Although I'm bummed that AF showed up full on this morning, I'm relieved that it was right on time - right on my "normal" 30 day cycle. Hopefully that will mean I'm settling down again.

Hopeful, can you put me on TBA as I doubt I'll have any chance this cycle. DH arrives on the 18th which will probably be just too late for me this cycle. We'll be back at it next cycle and testing (hopefully) around the end of August. My b'day is late August, so fingers crossed for a birthday bfp for me 

I'll continue to stalk the post and wish everyone the best of luck for the coming month. I'll also keep you posted with what my GP says.

:hugs:


----------



## chulie

burgbrandy said:


> Well ladies, i tested this morning with a frer...bfn. :( but its still super early! We had a great day at cedar point and then my dad had his fireworks tonight. Kids had a blast!
> 
> Af isnt due til next saturday so ill keep testing. :) going to save my other frer for wednesday or so.

I'm due Saturday too! I'm gonna test tomorrow..... Ill be 8 dpo then...but since I'm due Saturday the frer should be accurate for me cause ill be 5 days before...if its - ill. Know it's a for sure. That being said....since I already know I'm not. I'm just waiting for a frer to confirm it. Hahaha. 

Glad you had such a great day Burgbrandy!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm sorry AF is here, but it is good that it's on schedule and that you seem to be regulating. :hugs: I'll move you to TBA, but I hope that DH will be home in time. I hope you'll stick around this month anyway for ttc talk and everything else! Good luck with your news from your GP and fingers crossed that you're celebrating your BFP from your July or August cycle on your birthday! :thumbup:

@chulie :hugs: I usually tell myself the same thing too. You never know - one day you might think you're out and the frer will surprise you! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

:hi: Ladies, I want to pose a question of the day type question. I read it online and it really made me think about how I treat myself or talk to myself sometimes. 


"If you had a friend who spoke to you in the same way that you sometimes speak to yourself, how long would you allow that person to be your friend?"


What do you think about the question? Are you willing to take more from yourself than you would from someone else? Are you ever a bad friend to yourself? What can you do about it?
 



Attached Files:







Screen-shot-2012-03-19-at-9.23.52-PM.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









week3_challenge.jpg
File size: 123.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## momwithbabies

That's a good question! Since I stress myself out quite a bit (especially with TTC and the work that goes with being a teacher), I think sometimes I'm my own worst enemy. That being said, I've always been hard on myself and consider it part of my personality. When I was younger, I would cry any time I received a "B" on a report card! What's silly is that my parents never pushed me to be a perfect, " straight A" student. I just naturally drove myself to stress about it. Luckily, I don't expect perfection from others as I do from myself. I have no idea why, but thank you for the thought.


----------



## lesh07

Well caved and tested again. BFN at 12 dpo. Due on tuesday so seriously think i am on to next month. good luck ladies. xx


----------



## babychka

sorry for not updating, af came a few days ago :(


----------



## MamaPeaches

I ovulated right on time and am now 2 dpo! Now for the tww! 

@Hopefuls question of the day, that is a really interesting question! I probably wouldn't befriend anyone as mean as my inner self. I often beat myself up over little things, from not being the perfect mom to picking on myself over carrying around a few extra pounds. Sometimes I am my own cheerleader other times I'm my own bully. I think it may be a way of keeping myself grounded, but I can definitely work on being more positive and being a cheerleader more often :thumbup: What a great insightful question!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hopeful2014... you left out YOUR update this morning!

momwithbabies... dental stuff is no joke. I took a break from the dentist when I went to graduate school for my master's about 10 years ago and even though it was only 2-3 years of a break, I had all kinds of little stuff that needed work. My whole family has deep molar ridges, so we are all full of fillings. There are dentists that use things like air abrasion dentistry (miniature sandblaster, no drill) for more shallow things. I know it's scary (both the prospect of something being wrong, plus the possible expense) - but you only get one set of adult teeth and in the long run, it's likely better to face the music, so you can get out of pain and move on!

@chulie: the FRER "early" test depends on the length of your LP. Mine ranges from 11-13 days so there's little chance I'll find a home test that would show a positive at 6-8 DPO! Test anyway, but don't let a BFN before your next cycle is due get you down! 

AFM... a little excited. First, I'll preface the "why" with a bit of background. I started temping at 5 AM this cycle (used to be 6 AM) and increased my exercise a lot at the beginning, so my temps have been really low all cycle. I had positive OPKs the night of CD 20 and morning of CD 21. Due to cramping and nipple sensitivity, I changed my ovulation detector to OPK/monitor and had ovulation on my chart as CD 21. Today is CD 24 - temp was higher than it's been, so I experimented with the different detectors and all of them (advanced, FAM, and research) all agree with CD 21 for ovulation!!! I don't think I've ever had a cycle where all the detectors agree on a single date! Our coverage was about as good as it could get - so FX! Like newbie2013, I have a summer birthday and this cycle is the only one that could give me a birthday BFP - so just keeping my FX! 

To answer Hopeful2014's question: "If you had a friend who spoke to you in the same way that you sometimes speak to yourself, how long would you allow that person to be your friend?" What do you think about the question? Are you willing to take more from yourself than you would from someone else? Are you ever a bad friend to yourself? What can you do about it?

Wow. Great thought/ conversation starter. I have thought about this a lot recently, had a professional evaluation and was prepared for everyone to tell me what I thought about myself. And 10 minutes in realized the only critic I had in the room was me. And I'm viscous. I don't believe in excuses, I have an extremely high expectation of myself and at least professionally - believe there is "do or do not, there is no try." I would never have a friend like me. Not because of the expectations, but because of the inability to accept anything else than perfection. Fortunately, I only do this with respect to my professional expectations. I don't like how much weight I gained during some medical issues I had over the last few years (including an under-functioning thyroid), but I am ever so slowing getting the scale to move downward and am better at praising my accomplishments and keeping my expectations realistic. I'm trying to apply that to my professional life - really own and appreciate my accomplishments, not just gloss over them and dive headfirst into my next project!


----------



## stargazer0726

If i had any hope that my spotting the last two days was ib this morning cleared things right up when the witch arrived in full force. pretty dissapointed because the next three months my ovulation window will be while we are camping and we are not that stealthy haha or when hubbs is out of town for work. I know it only takes one time so we will just have to see. My cycle was longer this time 27 days much better than 24 so hopefully its starting to regulate after bcp. I'm guessing my next testing window will be july 26, my 30th bday, however if i do get pregnant next month i will have kids with birthdays only 6 days apart...


----------



## Lazydaisys

momwithbabies said:


> That's a good question! Since I stress myself out quite a bit (especially with TTC and the work that goes with being a teacher), I think sometimes I'm my own worst enemy. That being said, I've always been hard on myself and consider it part of my personality. When I was younger, I would cry any time I received a "B" on a report card! What's silly is that my parents never pushed me to be a perfect, " straight A" student. I just naturally drove myself to stress about it. Luckily, I don't expect perfection from others as I do from myself. I have no idea why, but thank you for the thought.

Mom with babies. I am exactly the same as you(except I never got the a's just the bs) my mum and dad never put as much pressure on me as I put on myself. 

I will remember that quote next time I'm being mean to myself. X:hugs:


----------



## KatyW

I certainly am my own worst critic, but have done a lot better at this in recent years, after some soul searching and hard work. 

I hope everyone takes the time to do something for themselves today - or something that makes you happy. :)


----------



## BSelck24

As for me, I am still waiting for a pos OPK!! Husband and I have been trying the SMEP plan this month (1st time!) which I am excited he is on board for, but I feel like were wasting so many days BDing because O is not coming!! I have always had regular 30 day cycles, but after my miscarriage last October they went up to 34 days. My last cycle was suuuper messed up, had brown spotting for like 3 weeks straight and then finally a period after nearly 52 days since my last. So I'm not sure what this cycle will be like and maybe that is why O seems to be hiding!! Hoping my hubby doesn't get sick of the SMEP plan before O comes!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## momwithbabies

ClaudestineTX: I am for sure calling the dentist tomorrow morning. My mouth is killing me because I was at a bday party for a friend's son and unfortunately, I tried to eat a BBQ sandwich. Ouch, but it was so good! Now I'm sitting in my bathtub in intense pain:( It's a good thing my husband is here watching the kids because I am of no use right now. I am done with not taking care of my teeth! I keep telling my kids, "Look! See what happens when you eat too much candy and drink soda!" What is the saying? "Do as I say, not as I do," I think:)


----------



## burgbrandy

Ugh! So i just realized something...Hubby is going back to days this week tomorrow morning so ill be waking up at 5:30 am again to temp! Damn it! Lol! My temps are gonna go back down again with the 2 hour difference. Then again, i was all worried when i switched to 7:30 midcycle and it didnt make too much of a difference, so we will see!


----------



## ClandestineTX

momwithbabies said:


> ClaudestineTX: I am for sure calling the dentist tomorrow morning. My mouth is killing me because I was at a bday party for a friend's son and unfortunately, I tried to eat a BBQ sandwich. Ouch, but it was so good! Now I'm sitting in my bathtub in intense pain:( It's a good thing my husband is here watching the kids because I am of no use right now. I am done with not taking care of my teeth! I keep telling my kids, "Look! See what happens when you eat too much candy and drink soda!" What is the saying? "Do as I say, not as I do," I think:)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. More than likely something is going on that's irritating one of the nerves, and that's why it's so bad (just my guess - from a background in anatomy - not a dentist, myself).


----------



## mummy2o

BSelck24 said:


> As for me, I am still waiting for a pos OPK!! Husband and I have been trying the SMEP plan this month (1st time!) which I am excited he is on board for, but I feel like were wasting so many days BDing because O is not coming!! I have always had regular 30 day cycles, but after my miscarriage last October they went up to 34 days. My last cycle was suuuper messed up, had brown spotting for like 3 weeks straight and then finally a period after nearly 52 days since my last. So I'm not sure what this cycle will be like and maybe that is why O seems to be hiding!! Hoping my hubby doesn't get sick of the SMEP plan before O comes!! Good luck ladies!

Since my miscarriage in August last year, my periods have also been messed up. Not as badly as yours. But can range from 21 - 38 days. Dr says there is nothing wrong also which makes it worse! I have heard going to the pill for a month or two could sort it out, amongst other things. So maybe that will be worth a shot.


----------



## chulie

Morning ladies!!! So it looks like I'm an official graduate of the "chulie" method! Hahaha. To say I am completely shocked is an understatement!!!!! I think I'm about 9 dpo?? Since the chulie method doesn't allow for accuracy I'm not really sure??!! Hahahahaha. Omg.......
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Hopeful2014

chulie said:


> Morning ladies!!! So it looks like I'm an official graduate of the "chulie" method! Hahaha. To say I am completely shocked is an understatement!!!!! I think I'm about 9 dpo?? Since the chulie method doesn't allow for accuracy I'm not really sure??!! Hahahahaha. Omg.......

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations! I definitely see the line!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What comes next?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I am the same way. I was never really forced to do well in school, but I always held myself to needing As and Bs in high school, but then I held myself to needing all As in university. There were a handful of classes with Bs that drove me crazy at the time. Looking back it might still make me feel a little icky. :dohh: I hold myself to needing perfection more than I should, but the bad thing is...I _do_ hold others to that expectation at times. I know it's completely illogical and that there are many ways to do things, I promise. I'm usually fairly calm about it, but I have to tell myself to calm down sometimes. :haha: I hate to hear that your teeth are worse today. Good luck tomorrow.

@lesh07 :hugs: I'm sorry. May your wait not be much longer. 

@babychka :hugs: I'm sorry. I'll move you to TBA for now unless you have a new date in mind. :hugs:

@MamaPeaches Yay for the tww! I agree; it's good to be truthful with yourself so you can recognize things and fix if needed. It's also good to be a cheerleader for yourself as well! Good luck!! :flower:

@stargazer0726 I'm sorry that it's here full force. :hugs: I am happy to see that your cycle has become longer. I think that will make all the difference. Perhaps having to be a little stealthy will spice things up?!? :flower: I updated your date.

@BSelck24 I hope ovulation comes soon for you. The SMEP plan can be tiresome, but I think it will definitely help you be prepared before ovulation. Good luck! :flower:

@burgbrandy I hope the change of time doesn't mess with your temps, but be prepared that it might so it doesn't annoy you quite as much if they seem off. - I think that advice reminds me of what @momwithbabies said about sugar, "do as I say, not as I do" because the change in time would annoy me as well. :hugs:

@ClandestineTX It is exciting to see all of the detectors pick the same day! I've had mine disagree sometimes, but it is nice when they all choose the same day! I'm so glad your coverage was good and that the delay in ovulation did not get you down! Good work! :happydance: I'm glad you are getting better at praising yourself and trying to keep your expectations realistic as well. As far as you saying, "I would never have a friend like me." I have to disagree because I think you have been such an honest, thoughtful person on here. I'd be glad to call you friend! :flower: Side note: I know it's hard though, hence my need to calm myself with people sometimes due to my anxious behavior. 


AFM (@ClandestineTX Thanks for asking!!) I am not sure what's going on with me. :dohh: I'm cd 23 (Monday) and I don't know if I ovulated or not. It's usually cd 13-16 with a 13-14 day lp. My temps are so confusing. They have been so stable and consistent this whole cycle even more stable than usual. I thought that would be a good sign of balanced hormones at the beginning of the cycle, but I haven't seen a big shift and none of the sites confirmed ovulation yet. I've had more fertile cm during the whole cycle as well which seems good, but I'm not sure. I know that the temp shift needs to be a .40-.50 F or higher shift to constitute a temp rise, but I also saw it could be as low as a .20 F to qualify as a rise. Would 97.04 to 97.28 be enough to count as a temp shift? I'm usually much higher than that, but I do notice that all of the earlier temps are the 96s or barely over 97 and then after the 97.28 all of them are in the 97. teens or twenties. :shrug: I said I would take it one day at a time this month. It's unfortunate because that's what my temps are making me do except I feel more lost than ever. I should know something in the next week if I stay on normal schedule.


----------



## chulie

Hopeful2014 said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!!! So it looks like I'm an official graduate of the "chulie" method! Hahaha. To say I am completely shocked is an understatement!!!!! I think I'm about 9 dpo?? Since the chulie method doesn't allow for accuracy I'm not really sure??!! Hahahahaha. Omg.......
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations! I definitely see the line!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What comes next?Click to expand...

Thanks girlie!!!! Well I need to make sure that thing gets a tad darker but being a holiday here in Canada everything is friggen closed so ill have to wait and get another test on Tuesday and try again!! Make sure it darkens!!! :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

chulie said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!!! So it looks like I'm an official graduate of the "chulie" method! Hahaha. To say I am completely shocked is an understatement!!!!! I think I'm about 9 dpo?? Since the chulie method doesn't allow for accuracy I'm not really sure??!! Hahahahaha. Omg.......
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations! I definitely see the line!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What comes next?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girlie!!!! Well I need to make sure that thing gets a tad darker but being a holiday here in Canada everything is friggen closed so ill have to wait and get another test on Tuesday and try again!! Make sure it darkens!!! :)Click to expand...

I bet it will be hard to wait, but waiting will give it time to darken! Let me know when to make it official on here. I'm so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats Chulie,


----------



## newbie2013

Yay Chulie!!! Even I can see that and I hardly ever see anyone's line at 9DPO!! I'm super happy for you. Fxed for a sticky one... Waiting for Tuesday's report


----------



## lesh07

chulie said:


> Morning ladies!!! So it looks like I'm an official graduate of the "chulie" method! Hahaha. To say I am completely shocked is an understatement!!!!! I think I'm about 9 dpo?? Since the chulie method doesn't allow for accuracy I'm not really sure??!! Hahahahaha. Omg.......

Congrats hunni. xx


----------



## hopeforamirac

Massive congrats to all those with bfp :happydance:

Im due af on the 12th of july.. Been doing the new clearblue monitor trial this month so fingers crossed i get my bfp this time :thumbup:


----------



## hopeforamirac

Massive congrats to all those with bfp :happydance:

Im due af on the 12th of july.. Been doing the new clearblue monitor trial this month so fingers crossed i get my bfp this time :thumbup:


----------



## chulie

Thanks so much ladies!!!!! I could not have survived this without any of you so ill be here to cheer you all on until we're all on the other side together!!! 

Even looking at the test this morning it's even darker now! But ya, one more test and ill make it all official!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@hopeforamirac I updated your date. How have you been? Are you liking the clearblue monitor? Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@chulie I hope you do stick around! I would miss your humor and your updates! :flower:


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats chulie!

My temp stayed up even with the time difference! Chart looks triphasic again, but i know that means nothing for me. I have 8 triphasic charts to prove that triphasic doesnt equal pregnancy. :( oh well, af not due til saturday so nothing to do but wait!


----------



## KatyW

Congratulations, Chulie!!


----------



## KatyW

burgbrandy said:


> Congrats chulie!
> 
> My temp stayed up even with the time difference! Chart looks triphasic again, but i know that means nothing for me. I have 8 triphasic charts to prove that triphasic doesnt equal pregnancy. :( oh well, af not due til saturday so nothing to do but wait!

Your chart does look good, BurgBrandy, fingers crossed for you. :) Hang in there during the TWW :)


----------



## hopeforamirac

Hopeful2014 said:


> @hopeforamirac I updated your date. How have you been? Are you liking the clearblue monitor? Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:
> 
> @chulie I hope you do stick around! I would miss your humor and your updates! :flower:

Ive had so much personal stuff going on hun but im bk now. The trials ok its almost done now as i have ovulated so i will have to send it bk soon lets hope i dont need to do much longer ttc :thumbup:
Thanks for asking :)


----------



## ProfWife

Congrats, Chulie!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Chulie! Congrats! See you on the other side!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@chulie: for an early FRER, that's a GREAT line!

@burgbrandy: I hope you manage to keep busy this week and it feels like it passes quickly for you! 

@Hopeful2014: I get so busy commenting on other people I forget my own updates sometimes, which is why I asked for yours when I didn't see it!!! If you want, post a link to your chart and we can tell you what we think? I would definitely keep DTD every 2-3 days if you aren't sure about ovulation. I know how frustrating that can be, which is why I was almost obsessive about OPKs this cycle, e.g. when it was getting late into my cycle and still no surge, I was testing every 6 hours! No surge until CD 20/21! 

AFM... 4 DPO and I am still super excited to have a real ovulation date! I joined a group of ladies on another thread and there's been so many BFPs, hoping things work out for me so I can go on and be bump buddies with them! What I meant by not having a friend like me is the way I am hard on myself, or I should say have become hard on myself. I've always had lofty aspirations, but have not judged myself so harshly or been so unforgiving of my failure to do everything perfectly before now. Trying to shake that off and pay more attention when I do things well and feel good about steps in the right direction, no matter how small they may be! I really appreciate you keeping up with this thread all these months and also glad to call you my friend!


----------



## melann13

Congratulations Chulie!! And a BFP at 9dpo!! Early implantation bodes well for you! H&H 9mos!


----------



## anointedq

CONGRATS Chulie!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:\\:D/=D&gt;:loopy::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::hug::dance:


----------



## nikkilucky77

chulie said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!!! So it looks like I'm an official graduate of the "chulie" method! Hahaha. To say I am completely shocked is an understatement!!!!! I think I'm about 9 dpo?? Since the chulie method doesn't allow for accuracy I'm not really sure??!! Hahahahaha. Omg.......
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations! I definitely see the line!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What comes next?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girlie!!!! Well I need to make sure that thing gets a tad darker but being a holiday here in Canada everything is friggen closed so ill have to wait and get another test on Tuesday and try again!! Make sure it darkens!!! :)Click to expand...

Congrats chulie :)...I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Congrats chulie!! Sooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!

Hopeful - I hope you ovulated or ovulate soon so you can get your bfp!!! You deserve it a BFP! 

Afm. Well my new clear blue fertility monitor does stop asking for me to text on cd 26 even though I haven't ovulated and I'm out of opks to see. I am cd 28 today still not temp rise. Last month I Od cd28. I'm hoping I O soon or start af soon so I can get on with it.


----------



## MamaPeaches

chulie said:


> Morning ladies!!! So it looks like I'm an official graduate of the "chulie" method! Hahaha. To say I am completely shocked is an understatement!!!!! I think I'm about 9 dpo?? Since the chulie method doesn't allow for accuracy I'm not really sure??!! Hahahahaha. Omg.......

Yay!!!!!! Congrats!!!! So happy for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babychka

i think ill be testing 7/28 :) here's hoping this is the month!! :)


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats Chulie! That is indeed a beautiful line!! 

I love this thread- it helped me so much  I'm constantly stalking to see new BFPs!

AFM- pregnancy progressing great- I'm officially 2nd trimester! My ticker is off though. After two losses I'm thrilled to make it to this milestone. My love is with you all- like some of you, I was beginning to get really down, thinking when the heck will this happen. Keep up the good trying ladies!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Fab news chulie! So pleased for you and this thread you will have to remind me of the chulie method so I can recreate it! A lovely line. Hope to see you on the other side shortly xx


----------



## Mrs A

Congrats Chulie!! Xxxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

chulie: I hope you don't mind, I have summarized the relevant references to the "chulie method" for everyone's planning purposes/ enjoyment. Sounds like you really had great timing with a fantastic O (and I'm seriously keeping my FX, because I think I have both too this time):



ClandestineTX said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> ...I don't use opk... I just know my body's signals so I know "around" when I do. For example, this month I've had some back cramps and when I wiped today there was some cm..not an insane amount but enough for me to know I'm in the ovulation phase....so well be bd every day from now on until we get too tired. Hahahahaha.
> 
> I've been doing research on all the ovulation prediction methods. Temping is highly unreliable for pinpointing ovulation, like 30-40% accurate. 96-97% of women will ovulate on the day of a positive OPK or in the three days following one. CM is more reliable then temping, once it's gone, you've already ovulated (we can call it the *Chulie method*, here). If you are trying to be low-stress, I would suggest using something other than or in addition to temping. Temping, alone, will likely make you more stressed out if you are prone to stress.Click to expand...




Tangerine said:


> Forgot to add - we didn't use OPKs, just used *"chulie's method"* and made sure to BD every day when I had anything resembling fertile CM. :winkwink: We also did it every 2-3 days otherwise until I could confirm O with my BBT. My CM, O symptoms and BBT shift painted a very obvious picture when taken together and we didn't really need to add anything else. I would usually expect O a few days later than it happened but we still managed to catch it by looking out for my EWCM. I think it just depends on how obvious your own signs are; some women will really benefit from the extra info from OPKs. I probably would have ordered some to try if we had not been so lucky. Good luck with whatever you choose to use!
> 
> :dust:




chulie said:


> ...Afm...well...definitely ovulating.....so as per the *"chulie" method* (which made me laugh hysterically to be referred to as that) we're continuing to get busy...still not sure when i want to test. Af is due on the 6th....Hopeful can you put me for testing on the 6th. I don't think ill be testing before that. Not after last month and the insanity of it all...unless there are any ridiculously obvious signs that make me change my mind. Like perhaps the word pregnant shows up on my forehead or something. Hahahahaha.
> 
> Oh and there was some "super moon" last night ladies so I hope we all got some bd in.....could be good luck??!?!?
> 
> If it doesn't work this month ill have to sit on the sidelines next month. Only because my entire friggen family is born in April...we seriously cannot afford another April baby..it's basically another Christmas...normally I'd never avoid a month because i just want to get pregnant but seriously I just know financially I like to go a little all out on birthdays and I don't want to feel like I have to give any child "less"....so I won't dissapear..but for next month ill just be cheering you all on from the sidelines!! :)

Kept this part to point out that you are going to hopefully have a March baby this time around! 



chulie said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> @chulie Date updated. I'm so hopeful that you'll be announcing next month you won't have to worry about sitting it out. I'm hoping your method works for us both! :thumbup: I'm cd 16. I had ew yesterday and today. I am hoping that today will be ovulation day. The latest I've ovulated in the past (while tracking anyway) was cd 16, but it may be a bit off this month. I'm trying to stay positive. I've just thought of a bad joke...perhaps if I squeeze some of that positivity out at the end of the tww the test will soak up some of my positivity. Is that too far?!? :haha:
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Hahahaha.....never a bad joke, I really don't think that's too much to ask AT ALL!!! Ya....very interesting..I'm CD 18 today and...last month I didn't really have very much ewcm...I mean I had "bits"...enough to sorta let me know when I was ovulating....but this month it's like..."on like donkey kong"....I must be ovulating late though because i've had small amounts when I wipe since CD 14-ish.....but now it's like....when I pee I can see it really dripping out when I'm on the potty (yes I sit and watch my pee to watch for ewcm....:blush:) So.....it must be late "o"...which makes sense because I do have the occasional 30 day cycle...I guess this is just one of those....so ya...definitely getting my groove on and feeling MUCH better about timing this month. Not sure that means we necessarily caught a good egg or the other bazillion factors that can get in the way....at least the timing was right this month! hahahaha..Click to expand...

And awesome timing with a strong O seemed to be the magic behind the method :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats Chulie :happydance:
I went camping this weekend so I haven't been around , Should ovulate today pain is barely noticeable this cycle I am so happy :thumbup: Going back camping again this week so won't be back until next sunday :thumbup:


----------



## momwithbabies

Woohoo, Chulie! I did the Chulie method this month, but probably not enough BD. 

Update on tooth: I have a BFC (big fat cavity)!!! I said no to X-rays because of the possiblity of being pregnant (slim to none, but I didn't want to take a risk). I didn't do OPK's this month, but I'm hoping I'll get my period Saturday. The dentist said to call when I get my period. In the meantime, I'm on antibiotics and have a temporary cavity cover so food will quit going up into my gums. He said he thinks my gum might have an abscess, so that's why I'm on antibiotics. So basically, he won't do anything until he knows I'm not pregnant.


----------



## ClandestineTX

momwithbabies: sounds like a great plan, hopefully the antibiotics will reduce the swelling and cavity cover will get you out of pain!


----------



## ProfWife

Momithbabies...
Talk to your dentist again. Mine verified that I can have dental work done with a numbing agent if I were to get pregnant (I have HORRIBLE enamel). They even said I could still get crowns done if pregnant as long as they know about it in advance. Not sure what the difference is since I'm not. However, I have to get a cavity filled on the 15th which will be almost the end of the TWW for me...perhaps I should double-check on their policies now, too.


----------



## mommyxofxone

may i join? cycle day 14 here, could be a long cycle though. first one officially ttc for number 2.


----------



## Mme2kdee

Welcome!!!!! We are happy to have you. This is a great group!


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I will definatly check with the dentist next week. I hardly doubt it will be an issue, as I've been off of birth control for over 3 years and nothing. If I am pregnant, he said my OBGYN would have to clear any work done. I guess dentists have to be careful with liabilities. Good luck on the 15th!


----------



## chulie

ClandestineTX said:


> chulie: I hope you don't mind, I have summarized the relevant references to the "chulie method" for everyone's planning purposes/ enjoyment. Sounds like you really had great timing with a fantastic O (and I'm seriously keeping my FX, because I think I have both too this time):
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chulie said:
> 
> 
> ...I don't use opk... I just know my body's signals so I know "around" when I do. For example, this month I've had some back cramps and when I wiped today there was some cm..not an insane amount but enough for me to know I'm in the ovulation phase....so well be bd every day from now on until we get too tired. Hahahahaha.
> 
> I've been doing research on all the ovulation prediction methods. Temping is highly unreliable for pinpointing ovulation, like 30-40% accurate. 96-97% of women will ovulate on the day of a positive OPK or in the three days following one. CM is more reliable then temping, once it's gone, you've already ovulated (we can call it the *Chulie method*, here). If you are trying to be low-stress, I would suggest using something other than or in addition to temping. Temping, alone, will likely make you more stressed out if you are prone to stress.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangerine said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to add - we didn't use OPKs, just used *"chulie's method"* and made sure to BD every day when I had anything resembling fertile CM. :winkwink: We also did it every 2-3 days otherwise until I could confirm O with my BBT. My CM, O symptoms and BBT shift painted a very obvious picture when taken together and we didn't really need to add anything else. I would usually expect O a few days later than it happened but we still managed to catch it by looking out for my EWCM. I think it just depends on how obvious your own signs are; some women will really benefit from the extra info from OPKs. I probably would have ordered some to try if we had not been so lucky. Good luck with whatever you choose to use!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chulie said:
> 
> 
> ...Afm...well...definitely ovulating.....so as per the *"chulie" method* (which made me laugh hysterically to be referred to as that) we're continuing to get busy...still not sure when i want to test. Af is due on the 6th....Hopeful can you put me for testing on the 6th. I don't think ill be testing before that. Not after last month and the insanity of it all...unless there are any ridiculously obvious signs that make me change my mind. Like perhaps the word pregnant shows up on my forehead or something. Hahahahaha.
> 
> Oh and there was some "super moon" last night ladies so I hope we all got some bd in.....could be good luck??!?!?
> 
> If it doesn't work this month ill have to sit on the sidelines next month. Only because my entire friggen family is born in April...we seriously cannot afford another April baby..it's basically another Christmas...normally I'd never avoid a month because i just want to get pregnant but seriously I just know financially I like to go a little all out on birthdays and I don't want to feel like I have to give any child "less"....so I won't dissapear..but for next month ill just be cheering you all on from the sidelines!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Kept this part to point out that you are going to hopefully have a March baby this time around!
> 
> 
> 
> chulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> @chulie Date updated. I'm so hopeful that you'll be announcing next month you won't have to worry about sitting it out. I'm hoping your method works for us both! :thumbup: I'm cd 16. I had ew yesterday and today. I am hoping that today will be ovulation day. The latest I've ovulated in the past (while tracking anyway) was cd 16, but it may be a bit off this month. I'm trying to stay positive. I've just thought of a bad joke...perhaps if I squeeze some of that positivity out at the end of the tww the test will soak up some of my positivity. Is that too far?!? :haha:
> 
> Have a great day!Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha.....never a bad joke, I really don't think that's too much to ask AT ALL!!! Ya....very interesting..I'm CD 18 today and...last month I didn't really have very much ewcm...I mean I had "bits"...enough to sorta let me know when I was ovulating....but this month it's like..."on like donkey kong"....I must be ovulating late though because i've had small amounts when I wipe since CD 14-ish.....but now it's like....when I pee I can see it really dripping out when I'm on the potty (yes I sit and watch my pee to watch for ewcm....:blush:) So.....it must be late "o"...which makes sense because I do have the occasional 30 day cycle...I guess this is just one of those....so ya...definitely getting my groove on and feeling MUCH better about timing this month. Not sure that means we necessarily caught a good egg or the other bazillion factors that can get in the way....at least the timing was right this month! hahahaha..Click to expand...
> 
> And awesome timing with a strong O seemed to be the magic behind the method :)Click to expand...

YOU are the best!!!!! Omg!!!! You got it all perfectly!! Hahaha. And ya. Last month I basically stopped bd the minute I shouldn't have. I listened to an app over my body! ;) I hope this can help someone!!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone Absolutely; welcome to the group! How exciting to start trying for number 2! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower: I'll add you to TBA for now until you have a testing date.


@ClandestineTX Thanks! I really hope this is your month especially after you having to wait for ovulation! :flower: Okay, so my temp has gone up today (the highest it's been so far) again so if it goes up or stays up tomorrow I might get crosshairs. [-o&lt; Here are the last days (everything before was mostly 96s-barely over 97) June 28: 97.12 /June 29: 96.96 / June 30: 97.22 / July 1: 97.56 I'll work on getting the link to the chart when I'm on another device. Fingers crossed for some good luck! 

@anointedq How have you been? :flower:

@Mme2kdee Thanks so much! :hugs: I want to still hold out hope for this month. I'm looking for a high temp tomorrow to see if ovulation did happen. I'm sorry you're having to wait for ovulation too and that your monitor is out. I hope that we both get crosshairs soon and a BFP soon to follow! :flower:

@babychka Date updated. Fingers crossed for a BFP!! :flower:

@want2bemommy I'm so glad to hear that everything is progressing so well! Thanks to you and our other pregnant friends for sticking around and cheering us on! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl Have fun camping! :flower:

@momwithbabies :hugs: I hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## Kalush

Chulie - Congrats! No doubt about the line. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you.

Hopeful - Hope your temp stays up and you can officially be in the tww.

Momwithbabies - Ouch, I hope you can get it fixed soon.

mommyxofxone - Welcome!

I'm kind of excited this month. Today is 4dpo, though I still think it'll be a long shot to get a bfp. I'm exctied to see if my cycles are regulating. Though I had to check out the due date for this month because I figured it would be close to DD's. It would be on her birthday. I figure if af doesn't show up by the 9th I'll test, unless of course I feel sick for a few days before. For the friend question, I use to be horrible. I have lightened up considerably and most days can manage to be decent to myself. It takes a lot of work somedays, especially when sleep deprived.


----------



## ClandestineTX

chulie said:


> YOU are the best!!!!! Omg!!!! You got it all perfectly!! Hahaha. And ya. Last month I basically stopped bd the minute I shouldn't have. I listened to an app over my body! ;) I hope this can help someone!!!!

I do what I can :) Still :happydance:-ing for you and Mrs. JJ.



Hopeful2014 said:


> @ClandestineTX Thanks! I really hope this is your month especially after you having to wait for ovulation! :flower: Okay, so my temp has gone up today (the highest it's been so far) again so if it goes up or stays up tomorrow I might get crosshairs. [-o&lt; Here are the last days (everything before was mostly 96s-barely over 97) June 28: 97.12 /June 29: 96.96 / June 30: 97.22 / July 1: 97.56 I'll work on getting the link to the chart when I'm on another device. Fingers crossed for some good luck!

Thanks!!! I hope so, too! Very mild (but noticeable) cramping all day today... gotta rein in this excitement before I create my own devastation at the end of this TWW.

Your temps sound similar to my FP and LP ranges, FX yours stay near the 97.56-ish! Could be a very exciting month for us!


----------



## mummy2o

I am so getting POAS withdrawal symptoms. AF is due Thursday and OH hates me testing it early. Its only a waste of money, your not pregnant (he is such a helpful and positive person when it comes to TTC....) But sometimes a girl just wants to POAS and get a negative then work out how to make it better next month :) My temp dropped by .2C this morning but tested earlier as I woke up 30 minutes earlier so not relying on it, but at this moment in time I feel out. I have no symptoms.


----------



## KatyW

FX for you ladies in the TWW! Clandestine, Mamapeaches, BurgBrandy, annointedq, hopeforamirac, Hopeful2014?, anyone I forgot, hang in there I bet there is some good news at the end of the wait. 

As for me, I'm sitting at the sidelines cheering you all on, OH is of course still not home but we are hoping next cycle he will be here in time to get the job done :). I still love keeping up with this thread and going through the rollercoaster emotions on here with you all.


----------



## Lala8

Hi guys,

I woke up this morning and felt so ill, I was dripping with sweat and so nauseaus which is how I have been feeling the last few days. I am on cd 53 today and I just decided to take a test even though I had all the signs I was about to start my af.

I went back to bed once I had pee'd on the stick and my husband came in the room and said, La, you are pregnant! I am still in complete shock and have been shaking all morning.

It says I am 3+ weeks but due to the fact that I have such irregular periods I am really unsure how far along I am. It still doesn't feel real. I feel like I am dreaming.

I phoned my doctors and asked them what I do now. They have booked me in with a midwife on 30th July which is 4 weeks today. The lady on the phone said the only way they will know how far along I am is when I have an ultrasound so once I see the midwife, she will hopefully book me in for one.

I am still nervous as I know it is still very early but I wanted to tell you all and thank you all for being so supportive towards me.


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats lala8. 3+ weeks is normally a good sign. Hopefully you'll see a wiggly little bean when you get an ultrasound.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Lala8 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I woke up this morning and felt so ill, I was dripping with sweat and so nauseaus which is how I have been feeling the last few days. I am on cd 53 today and I just decided to take a test even though I had all the signs I was about to start my af.
> 
> I went back to bed once I had pee'd on the stick and my husband came in the room and said, La, you are pregnant! I am still in complete shock and have been shaking all morning.
> 
> It says I am 3+ weeks but due to the fact that I have such irregular periods I am really unsure how far along I am. It still doesn't feel real. I feel like I am dreaming.
> 
> I phoned my doctors and asked them what I do now. They have booked me in with a midwife on 30th July which is 4 weeks today. The lady on the phone said the only way they will know how far along I am is when I have an ultrasound so once I see the midwife, she will hopefully book me in for one.
> 
> I am still nervous as I know it is still very early but I wanted to tell you all and thank you all for being so supportive towards me.

Congrats!!!!! That is fabulous news :happydance:


----------



## newbie2013

Wow!! Lala!!! Fantastic news!! Congratulations!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

Wow, that is awesome news, Lala! Nausea and 3 plus weeks on a digital all seem like great signs. Keep us updated on how far along you are :). Congratulations.


----------



## chulie

Congrats Lala!!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Kalush I'm so glad you're giving yourself a break. I totally understand how hard it is when sleep deprived though. I hope to finally rest today after a busy five days. I updated your date. I don't think it would be too bad to have close birthdays at all! Good luck to you! :flower:

@ClandestineTX I can hear the enthusiasm in your post!! I am sooo hopeful for you! Good luck, lady! :happydance:

@mummy2o I totally understand wanting to poas. Most men probably don't get it. I'm sure the lower temp is part of the reason you are worried and want to temp. (That's how it is for me sometimes at least). I guess men don't have to do the dreaded toilet paper check every time they go to the bathroom so they don't get why it freaks us out! Your temp and lack of symptoms so far is still early. :hugs:

@KatyW :hugs: Thanks. I hope I'm in the tww at least. It has been so frustrating. I have some hope for this month, but probably not as much as usual since it's been so crazy. I do not wish a later ovulation on you at all...unless that means your husband will have time to get home for it. :thumbup: I know that you are a few days away from normal ovulation, but are you starting to notice things that you usually do before ovulation? 

@Lala8 Congratulations! That must be amazing news after such a long cycle. I could believe that you might be farther along since you are experiencing sweating and nausea because they usually start a little later into the pregnancy. Let me know when to make it official on here! I'll add your midwife appointment to the front as well. I hope you stick around and let us know how everything goes! :happydance:


----------



## Lala8

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Kalush I'm so glad you're giving yourself a break. I totally understand how hard it is when sleep deprived though. I hope to finally rest today after a busy five days. I updated your date. I don't think it would be too bad to have close birthdays at all! Good luck to you! :flower:
> 
> @ClandestineTX I can hear the enthusiasm in your post!! I am sooo hopeful for you! Good luck, lady! :happydance:
> 
> @mummy2o I totally understand wanting to poas. Most men probably don't get it. I'm sure the lower temp is part of the reason you are worried and want to temp. (That's how it is for me sometimes at least). I guess men don't have to do the dreaded toilet paper check every time they go to the bathroom so they don't get why it freaks us out! Your temp and lack of symptoms so far is still early. :hugs:
> 
> @KatyW :hugs: Thanks. I hope I'm in the tww at least. It has been so frustrating. I have some hope for this month, but probably not as much as usual since it's been so crazy. I do not wish a later ovulation on you at all...unless that means your husband will have time to get home for it. :thumbup: I know that you are a few days away from normal ovulation, but are you starting to notice things that you usually do before ovulation?
> 
> @Lala8 Congratulations! That must be amazing news after such a long cycle. I could believe that you might be farther along since you are experiencing sweating and nausea because they usually start a little later into the pregnancy. Let me know when to make it official on here! I'll add your midwife appointment to the front as well. I hope you stick around and let us know how everything goes! :happydance:

Thank you all so much for your kind words and congratulations. It means a lot.

I feel like I am dreaming today and I am keeping my FX for all of you for your BFPs too!

I will definitely stick around to let you know how everything goes and to be supportive to all of you like you have been to me.

I'm still very nervous as it is still so early and probably won't feel real until I have an ultrasound.


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*July is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 2: lesh07

I am also waiting to add a couple BFPs to the front ladies!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lesh07

Well due on today and AF is late but still negative on the test. So just gonna have a late month. 

Congrats to all new bfp's. xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

mummy2o said:


> I am so getting POAS withdrawal symptoms. AF is due Thursday and OH hates me testing it early. Its only a waste of money, your not pregnant (he is such a helpful and positive person when it comes to TTC....) But sometimes a girl just wants to POAS and get a negative then work out how to make it better next month :) My temp dropped by .2C this morning but tested earlier as I woke up 30 minutes earlier so not relying on it, but at this moment in time I feel out. I have no symptoms.

My $0.02. If it gives you something, by testing, it's not a waste of money. I test first thing every morning with an IC from 7 DPO onward - never had a positive - but I don't spent my TWW wondering if I might be pregnant. I test, know that BFN before a new cycle start date really doesn't mean anything, and move on with my life. 



Lala8 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I woke up this morning and felt so ill, I was dripping with sweat and so nauseaus which is how I have been feeling the last few days. I am on cd 53 today and I just decided to take a test even though I had all the signs I was about to start my af.
> 
> I went back to bed once I had pee'd on the stick and my husband came in the room and said, La, you are pregnant! I am still in complete shock and have been shaking all morning.
> 
> It says I am 3+ weeks but due to the fact that I have such irregular periods I am really unsure how far along I am. It still doesn't feel real. I feel like I am dreaming.
> 
> I phoned my doctors and asked them what I do now. They have booked me in with a midwife on 30th July which is 4 weeks today. The lady on the phone said the only way they will know how far along I am is when I have an ultrasound so once I see the midwife, she will hopefully book me in for one.
> 
> I am still nervous as I know it is still very early but I wanted to tell you all and thank you all for being so supportive towards me.

CONGRATS!!!



Hopeful2014 said:


> @ClandestineTX I can hear the enthusiasm in your post!! I am sooo hopeful for you! Good luck, lady! :happydance:
> 
> @mummy2o I totally understand wanting to poas. Most men probably don't get it. I'm sure the lower temp is part of the reason you are worried and want to temp. (That's how it is for me sometimes at least). I guess men don't have to do the dreaded toilet paper check every time they go to the bathroom so they don't get why it freaks us out! Your temp and lack of symptoms so far is still early. :hugs:

Today, I am just tired. Did walk/ run intervals late yesterday afternoon (so not remotely concerned with my temp dip today, as exercise does that and it's still above my coverline).

And 100% in agreement about men not having a clue what it's like to need to pee and being scared to wipe oneself, for fear of a new cycle start!


----------



## burgbrandy

Have i ever said how much i hate wondfo?? Ive been getting the same faint positive since 4 dpo! (pics in my journal.) Im so frustrated. Im feeling out. Ill test tomorrow with a frer but i doubt it will be positive. :( i have a horrible headache and its making me nauseous. Ugh! I just want a nap!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@burgbrandy: I had a peek at them and those lines are weird. I've been using Wondfo's from 7 DPO to the end of my cycle since Nov of last year and I've never had an evap (or anything that remotely resembles a line in the test area, for that matter). Especially the line you had yesterday - the really pink one - that looked promising. Maybe try another brand of test?


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats lala!!! that's wonderful news!!! 

and i had a negative test at 10dpo with my first and a faint (i mean my dh told me i was nuts) positive on 12dpo, and a nice line 13dpo, date of af being due. So really, it doesn't mean anything until af is due. you could get a negative the day before! remember that ladies. :)


----------



## burgbrandy

ClandestineTX said:


> @burgbrandy: I had a peek at them and those lines are weird. I've been using Wondfo's from 7 DPO to the end of my cycle since Nov of last year and I've never had an evap (or anything that remotely resembles a line in the test area, for that matter). Especially the line you had yesterday - the really pink one - that looked promising. Maybe try another brand of test?

I Have a frer saved for tomorrow morning. :) i think i have a high level of hcg in my system at all times that registers as a faint line because they are so sensitive.


----------



## momwithbabies

Woohoo, Lala!!! That is so awesome!

Burgbrandy: Those faint lines do look crazy! The color is what's throwing me off. I hope this is your month, but if not, I wouldn't use those tests anymore.


----------



## burgbrandy

I think im gonna invest in some osom brand tests next cycle. $45 for 25 on amazon, but evaps/false positives are super rare. heres another pic i just took of my smu test. Even my cheapie blue handled test has a faint pink line.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130702_091036_496-1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## chulie

Burbrandy......I got everything crossed for you girl...and now that I'm pregnant it's ok...I can cross even my legs for ya!!! ;) hahahahhaha....


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Kalush I'm so glad you're giving yourself a break. I totally understand how hard it is when sleep deprived though. I hope to finally rest today after a busy five days. I updated your date. I don't think it would be too bad to have close birthdays at all! Good luck to you! :flower:
> 
> @ClandestineTX I can hear the enthusiasm in your post!! I am sooo hopeful for you! Good luck, lady! :happydance:
> 
> @mummy2o I totally understand wanting to poas. Most men probably don't get it. I'm sure the lower temp is part of the reason you are worried and want to temp. (That's how it is for me sometimes at least). I guess men don't have to do the dreaded toilet paper check every time they go to the bathroom so they don't get why it freaks us out! Your temp and lack of symptoms so far is still early. :hugs:
> 
> @KatyW :hugs: Thanks. I hope I'm in the tww at least. It has been so frustrating. I have some hope for this month, but probably not as much as usual since it's been so crazy. I do not wish a later ovulation on you at all...unless that means your husband will have time to get home for it. :thumbup: I know that you are a few days away from normal ovulation, but are you starting to notice things that you usually do before ovulation?
> 
> @Lala8 Congratulations! That must be amazing news after such a long cycle. I could believe that you might be farther along since you are experiencing sweating and nausea because they usually start a little later into the pregnancy. Let me know when to make it official on here! I'll add your midwife appointment to the front as well. I hope you stick around and let us know how everything goes! :happydance:

Hopeful, I think I am going to ovulate soon, despite the possible chemical last cycle. But who knows, I may be the only person on here who wants to ovulate late, ha! My husband will be home within the week but will likely miss O. :(. On to next time, I'll think of this as an exercise in patience. It's something that's worth the wait.

I had an early loss a few years ago and ovulated late - 5 days late probably still have the chart- totally normal thing to happen but frustrating nonetheless. I hope you get a clear indicator that you O'd ..and keep on BDing :).


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats Lala :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

Chulie: CONGRATS!! I've been away for a few weeks so what exactly is the Chulie method!?? Lol

Lala: congrats!!

Afm, not too much going on. I'm sure ill get crosshairs within the next few days. Boobs have been killing me the past few days, also been more veiny then usual. Sunday & Monday I had this like burning feeling right underneath skin between my boobs more to the left. Also have had pains down there which is most likely o pain. Only 3-4 days of egcm which is less then last cycle & it's been mostly creamy. I hope that doesn't cause any problems. Hmm.... I think that's about it :) will Be testing on July 15.


----------



## ProfWife

LaLa...congrats!! 

AFM...EWCM this morning and a full ferning pattern. We fly out to his parents tomorrow early in the morning. PRAYING we can get in some BD the first few days of the trip as well as tonight. :)


----------



## chulie

omgbaby said:


> Chulie: CONGRATS!! I've been away for a few weeks so what exactly is the Chulie method!?? Lol
> 
> Lala: congrats!!
> 
> Afm, not too much going on. I'm sure ill get crosshairs within the next few days. Boobs have been killing me the past few days, also been more veiny then usual. Sunday & Monday I had this like burning feeling right underneath skin between my boobs more to the left. Also have had pains down there which is most likely o pain. Only 3-4 days of egcm which is less then last cycle & it's been mostly creamy. I hope that doesn't cause any problems. Hmm.... I think that's about it :) will Be testing on July 15.

Clandie summarized it a few pages back but the jist is...I look for my own "O" signs..no outside helpers....back pain, cramps on left or right side...cm...and once I start to see it we just bd like rabbits every day until we're too tired........it was sorta a joke that started but there's just no official type like it already so it got jokingly referred to as the Chulie method a while back...lmao!!!

Oh and...I tested again this morning and thankfully it is super dark...compared to yesterday's faint line....and it came up before the test line did.....so Hopeful we can make it OFFICIAL!!!!!

...this also makes my friends random confrontation that I was pregnant VERY creepy! hahahahaha


----------



## ClandestineTX

@KatyW: My BFF in real life had a chemical May 19th (CD 1 of current cycle) and she's getting her first scan today at 6w. It's 100% possible to get knocked up straightaway after a chemical, FX for you!

@chulie: don't hold out on us, give us pics! We need them to keep hope alive for the rest of us.

AFM: cramping like only the :witch: can bring, full on with lower backpain and everything and it's only 5 DPO today. Trying not to get to optimistic, but getting harder every day. Thinking I should be like chulie's friend and be like, "I'm pregnant, the test just hasn't caught up to me yet!"


----------



## Lala8

chulie said:


> Clandie summarized it a few pages back but the jist is...I look for my own "O" signs..no outside helpers....back pain, cramps on left or right side...cm...and once I start to see it we just bd like rabbits every day until we're too tired........it was sorta a joke that started but there's just no official type like it already so it got jokingly referred to as the Chulie method a while back...lmao!!!
> 
> Oh and...I tested again this morning and thankfully it is super dark...compared to yesterday's faint line....and it came up before the test line did.....so Hopeful we can make it OFFICIAL!!!!!
> 
> ...this also makes my friends random confrontation that I was pregnant VERY creepy! hahahahaha

Congratulations to you too Chulie. How far along are you?


----------



## chulie

Thanks Lala...I think I'm 10dpo approx. ill hit the 4 week mark Friday

As per your request here is the latest and greatest at 10dpo. I could be 10 or 11 give or take a day! My period is due Friday :) that's what I know for sure! Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ClandestineTX

FABULOUS test!!! :happydance:


----------



## want2bemommy

That's a great 10 day line- definitely not a squinter


----------



## OurLilFlu

That's a dark line for 10 / 11 dpo!!! Wow! Mine was def a line but not like that!


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hi Everyone,

I have not been on for a while but have tried to catch up with the thread. There is so much going on!! Big hugs to the ladies having a tough time right now :hugs: and big celebratory leaps for those with BFPS!!! :thumbup:

AFM: We have our 1st scan on Thursday and totally bricking it :nope: which is why I have kind of been avoiding being on here recently. I will be 12w 7d by then.

I will check back in soon, take care everyone xx


----------



## chulie

Thanks ladies. Ya when I saw the big change this morning I had a real sigh of relief! :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Lovely to see a good positive test great news chulie! No temping for me but can't throw my cbfm away just yet. We will call it 'the lazy approach' as you do less bding- every other day on highs and every egg pic day. Congratulations to you! X


----------



## Lala8

chulie said:


> Thanks Lala...I think I'm 10dpo approx. ill hit the 4 week mark Friday
> 
> As per your request here is the latest and greatest at 10dpo. I could be 10 or 11 give or take a day! My period is due Friday :) that's what I know for sure! Haha

Eek so exciting!


----------



## Lala8

Mummy to HP said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have not been on for a while but have tried to catch up with the thread. There is so much going on!! Big hugs to the ladies having a tough time right now :hugs: and big celebratory leaps for those with BFPS!!! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: We have our 1st scan on Thursday and totally bricking it :nope: which is why I have kind of been avoiding being on here recently. I will be 12w 7d by then.
> 
> I will check back in soon, take care everyone xx

Good luck with your scan, I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## KatyW

ClandestineTX said:


> @KatyW: My BFF in real life had a chemical May 19th (CD 1 of current cycle) and she's getting her first scan today at 6w. It's 100% possible to get knocked up straightaway after a chemical, FX for you!
> 
> @chulie: don't hold out on us, give us pics! We need them to keep hope alive for the rest of us.
> 
> AFM: cramping like only the :witch: can bring, full on with lower backpain and everything and it's only 5 DPO today. Trying not to get to optimistic, but getting harder every day. Thinking I should be like chulie's friend and be like, "I'm pregnant, the test just hasn't caught up to me yet!"

Clandestine: That's pretty wonderful that your BFF got pregnant right after a chemical. It definitely is possible, and amazing when it happens! FX for you this cycle! Cramping at 5 dpo is a good sign!


----------



## MamaPeaches

Chulie that's an awesome line! 

I am 4 dpo. The tww drives me insane! I've been busy with moving and such so that has helped! I plan to test on Saturday at 8 dpo even though its early because that's about as far as my patience will allow. I'm feeling positive about this cycle but not overly excited. And lately I have horrible insomnia which is something I never use to struggle with. I lay in bed trying to doze off for hours, usually giving in and reading or watching a bit of tv. It's frustrating because then I'm only getting a few hours of sleep which worries me it will affect my temps.


----------



## Mrs A

Hey gals I just got a bfp after having a normal period and headaches and heartburn for 4 days, I got zingy nipples today so tested. Got 1-2 on a digi and I'm apparently 4+4


----------



## ClandestineTX

@KatyW: just got update from her - sac, baby, and heartbeat are all accounted for. And ma'am, I hope the cramping is a good sign - because they were serious CD 1 level cramps, but nothing to show for it. And they're basically gone now... so only time will tell.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, Mrs A!


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks, I just hope everything is ok with the bleed I had x


----------



## mummy2o

heavier bleeding can be a sign of twins. Or some people just bleed throughout their pregnancy on and off. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## ProfWife

Mrs A - Call your ob/gyn and make sure they have on record what happened so they can follow up appropriately.

There are lots of reasons why you may have had what appeared to be a normal visit of AF when it's actually something different. 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mrs A

Thank you all x x x x x


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Mrs A - congrats! Hope all is ok after the bleed you had. How "normal" was it for you?


----------



## MamaPeaches

Congrats Mrs A!!!!


----------



## momwithbabies

Woohoo, Mrs. A!!! Wishing you the best!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mrs. A: I have read that some women have slight bleeds when their normal cycles were due, some just the first trimester or so and some all the way through - I would definitely mention it to your doctor, but wouldn't worry unless told there's a reason to.


----------



## chulie

Congrats Mrs A!!! Like the others said. Could be nothing. Could have maybe been 2 eggs starting but only one made. Lots of things but it will all be ok at the end!!


----------



## melann13

Chulie, that's a fantastic line!!
Those with cramps, I had my worst cramps ever before my last BFP, so here's hoping for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Mummy to HP said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have not been on for a while but have tried to catch up with the thread. There is so much going on!! Big hugs to the ladies having a tough time right now :hugs: and big celebratory leaps for those with BFPS!!! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: We have our 1st scan on Thursday and totally bricking it :nope: which is why I have kind of been avoiding being on here recently. I will be 12w 7d by then.
> 
> I will check back in soon, take care everyone xx

why are you worried about your scan hun? i'm sure it'll be fine! all the best!!! 



Mrs A said:


> Hey gals I just got a bfp after having a normal period and headaches and heartburn for 4 days, I got zingy nipples today so tested. Got 1-2 on a digi and I'm apparently 4+4

congrats on your bfp!!!!! that's awesome !


----------



## nikkilucky77

ClandestineTX: My $0.02. If it gives you something, by testing, it's not a waste of money. I test first thing every morning with an IC from 7 DPO onward - never had a positive - but I don't spent my TWW wondering if I might be pregnant. I test, know that BFN before a new cycle start date really doesn't mean anything, and move on with my life. 

I think this a good idea. I have plenty of ICs and I am always wanting to POAS. I should just do it!

Lala8: Congrats!!

Burgbrandy: I have a good feeling about you this month. Good luck!

Hopeful14: Hope you get your crosshairs soon! I just got mine today and turns out I O'd early this month...cycle day 13...the last two months has been cycle day 16 so I am a little curious about that. Oh and this was the first month without OPKs and I liked it :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Mrs. A: Congrats :) hope everything will go well. My friend had bleeding at the beginning of hers and she has a beautiful baby girl :)


----------



## Kalush

Lala and Mrs A. Congrats! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Chulie - Amazing line!

Mummytohp - Have a good scan.

Clandestine - Cramps sound promising. Excited to see what the next week brings for you. Hope it is your month!


----------



## burgbrandy

With the new bfps, that brings our bfp percentage up to 28.4%! :)

Congrats to all the new bfps!

Fingers crossed for all of us in the dreaded tww!

AFM - testing in the morning with my last frer. Feeling really out and doubt this will be my cycle. Already making a plan for next cycle.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 :hugs:

@ClandestineTX You know, I kinda agree with you about testing. I usually wait until the end to test probably because my husband wants me to and mostly because I haven't got around to ordering a large IC pack. I think the waiting and wondering and anticipating the end can be harder than just testing every day to know. You're right about your temp dip too. It's still very high and is most likely due to the exercise or the secondary estrogen surge. Those symptoms sound great! :thumbup:

@burgbrandy I agree; let us know what happens with the frer tomorrow! Good luck! :flower: You're right about the percentage. It's pretty good! You have to think about the ladies we haven't heard from in a while who may or may not have been lucky. I wonder what the percentage would be of those that we know for sure? :thumbup:

@mommyxofxone You're very right; it can be faint at first! How are you? :flower:

@chulie :haha: Crossing everything...including legs! :haha: You can now see the BFP blinking by your name! That's a beautiful line! I'm so glad your test is darker! :happydance:

@Lala8 Shall we make yours official on here now? Let me know when to update! :happydance:

@omgbaby Date updated. If you ovulated on or around cd 17 you might have just had the ewcm just when you needed it! Good luck!! :flower:

@ProfWife Good luck! Try to find a little alone time here and there. :flower:

@Mummy to HP The scan! Good luck and let us know how it goes! :flower:

@MamaPeaches I understand about sleeping problems. I think so much and think about how if I don't go to sleep it will/might mess with my temp and then it makes me stay awake and think more sometimes! Do you want me to move you from July 10 to July 6 or keep you there for now? :flower:

@Mrs A WOW! Congratulations!! :happydance: Let me know when to make it official on here!! I'd suggest calling or seeing someone about the bleeding. They will probably take you early or offer some information if you describe the situation. 

@nikkilucky77 Very good news about an early ovulation with no opks being needed!! Good luck; I hope this is it!! :flower:

AFM I GOT CROSSHAIRS! I think I am 3 dpo. Okay, so I'm happy because it means it actually happened which is so important and I hope it means everything is or will be working good for me. I hope my timing was good. It's usually so much better, but I guess we will see. We tried on four days, skipped a day, tried one day (the day before ovulation), and then didn't on ovulation day because I was skipping days by then. (There were a handful of more days earlier in the cycle. :blush:) I usually go every day around time! :dohh: I know the day before is very important so I hope it's enough. I have had a lot of fertile cm this time and I waited a while to shower after that last one so let's hope it is enough. Ovufriend says my timing was 'very good' but we will see.


----------



## Hopeful2014

I have some new information about ovufriend.com, a tracking site, for those who are already using it and those who haven't used it yet. If you are not familiar with it, it's very similiar to FF in the way you track your usual signs/temps/etc. The fertility detector also gives you predicted fertile days and day to expect af. It also has a pregnancy sign detector that gives you points based on the symptoms you add in the tww. It also gives you a bd timing rating. It is completely free for now as it is in the beta testing phase. It's easy to use and does a pretty standard job of tracking. I use it in addition to FF. 

One of the initial problems with it was that you couldn't add all of your information about your past cycles besides ovulation day. You could add your past cycle lengths, but it seems it would take a while to get to know your cycle without adding all of the information. NOW-they have a feature where you can automatically transfer all of your information on past cycles from FF. It is very easy to do. You go to "Settings", then "Cycles", and then "Tranfer your cycles". 


They also have pretty interesting articles and tips that I hadn't read before. I'd recommend using it as well as FF just to see if they match and because it gives you the cool features for free that you aren't able to get on FF unless you have the VIP package. 

Let me know what you think if you use it! :flower:


----------



## Mrs A

Hey hopeful, make it official Hun, my gp won't do much until 6 weeks, but hopefully I can test his arm. X x x


----------



## Hopeful2014

Mrs A said:


> Hey hopeful, make it official Hun, my gp won't do much until 6 weeks, but hopefully I can test his arm. X x x

:happydance: You can see it blinking by your name!! I hope he will see you early. You can test for a while just to ease your mind if needed. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs A

I can see it blinking! ! Yeah I did another test this morning. Its in my post in the test section x x x


----------



## Hopeful2014

Mrs A said:


> I can see it blinking! ! Yeah I did another test this morning. Its in my post in the test section x x x

I do think there is a progression from the two tests. The second looks a little pinker as well. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

Ok, think I'm out. My temp took a dive today, so waiting for AF over the next couple of days.


----------



## KatyW

ClandestineTX said:


> @KatyW: just got update from her - sac, baby, and heartbeat are all accounted for. And ma'am, I hope the cramping is a good sign - because they were serious CD 1 level cramps, but nothing to show for it. And they're basically gone now... so only time will tell.

I would be optimistic about these signs if I were you. :) FX for you! That's very happy news about your friend - I am sure you are thrilled for her. When my BFF was pregnant with her first I was so happy for her and followed every little thing with her pregnancy, ha (because I was not pregnant). I remember the week she was in latent labor (poor thing had awful contractions for weeks leading up to the event) announcing my own pregnancy, such a special thing to share with a friend.


----------



## lesh07

Well still no af but still bfn. I did get an extremely faint bfp. But Hubby thinks that if prob means miscarriage. Xx


----------



## burgbrandy

Temp dropped this morning and bfn. :( i think this confirms that im out.


----------



## newbie2013

I remember reading a while back that there was an Aussie on here saying that tests were really expensive in Oz. Check ebay... there's heaps of ic available on there. I've just order myself a bbt thermometer while I'm home visiting my mum (got some OPKs and HPT as well!). 

I'm on way to full on TTC! (OMG, kind of freaking out about that) Also got some day 2 bloods done and waiting on results. Doc suggested a pelvic ultrasound but I suspect it will be quite expensive so I doubt DH will go for that :-( Will see how I go with temping...


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mummy2o :hugs: I hate the dreaded temp drop. I hope it's just off for the day and that af stays away. :hugs:

@lesh07 Was the faint this morning? I would test again later or tomorrow morning. A faint is a good sign and can definitely turn darker soon. :hugs:

@burgbrandy The drop is still early into your lp. Remember it could be off due to the change in wake up time. :hugs:

@newbie2013 It sounds like you are all ready to go! Let us know about your results. I think you will like temping. It can be frustrating at times, but I think it helps and can be benefical in learning about your cycle. Good luck! :flower:


Here is a question for today. 

What are some things you wish you knew when you first started ttc that you have learned since?


Notes to myself:
1. Do not worry so much that something will escape the condom. (That's more for me before I was ttc.)
2. It will take longer than you think even though you seem to be relatively healthy, are young, and have had normalish cycles.
3. There are only so many fertile days a month, it can't happen at almost anytime, and it will be hard to track.
4. You will become so anal about the time you need to wake up that you will have days when you obsess and get very annoyed if something disturbs you.
5. So annoyed that you will plan almost all activities around that time.
6. You will be tempted to poas like it's a surprise present you're waiting to open on some days.
7. You will look down at night and notice that, yes, you have been searching google for hours for the answers about cm, best positions, is it okay for temp to dip at this time, ovulation, is this a symptom, and...
8. You will learn so much about ttc, the online lingo, and names and functions of so many hormones, but you will still be trying even though you seem to know how things work.

I could go on, but what are some of yours? A list to yourself or advice/things that you found to work with making ttc easier/better? :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

hopeful thanks for the tip on the ovufriend! checking it out now!!!


----------



## chulie

@Hopeful....great question. I think for me it was learning to trust my own body. Not going by what an app says or what day of the week it is...I learned I O relatively late compared to most people......day 17/18....if I followed everything out there we would have BD our brains out and stopped right before I ACTUALLY ovulated. So I think what was MOST important was listen to yourself...find out what does your body do around O time....don't do what everyone else is doing.....People are ALWAYS a great source of suppport and advice but every persons body is different!! That's what I learned the most!


----------



## melann13

I agree Hopeful and Chulie. While everyone finds different aspects of TTC more stressful than others, for me I tried using OPKs, and was still using them when I got my BFP, but I definitely stopped relying on them so much and just trusted other signs and my overall mood. If I O'd on CD14 one month, I'd get so annoyed the next month when CD 13/14 rolled around and no +OPK, but if I had just listened to my own signals, I already knew that it wasn't time yet and could be more calm knowing it was just around the corner.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful2014: so glad to hear you FINALLY got those crosshairs! And don't discourage yourself, yes there is a higher statistical probability of some days versus others, but you have a good chance as long as at least one of your attempts was in the fertile window. I have a friend on another thread that stopped trying the day before her positive OPK and guess what - she still got her BFP this time! 

@burgbrandy: I know it sucks to see a temp drop at the end, but we'll keep our FX for you!

@lesh07: how many DPO are you? A "faint BFP" usually progresses to a super positive BFP - you can always post pics, too!

@newbie2013: I remember the panic that initially came with - we are going to have unprotected sex on purpose. It wore off, but almost everyone goes through it!

Huge thanks for everyone who's helping me stay optimistic this cycle. Cramping came back a little this morning, but definitely less impressive than yesterday. Will start my daily testing tomorrow and am leaving for the weekend - after tomorrow, you may not get anything from me until Sunday or Monday!

The things I wish I knew was to evaluate OPKs/CM first and temps second. A lot of the online stuff makes it seem like temps are the end all be all of TTC and they are not accurate at all for pinpointing ovulation! (example A: the chulie method) Let's face it, most of us who temp do get stressed out about it - it just makes us feel less stress than we would with no idea what was going on with our bodies. The other biggie is that no matter what the statistics say, it takes however long it takes (especially coming right off any type of BC) - it not working despite perfect timing doesn't mean there's anything wrong with any of us or our partners!


----------



## lesh07

Hi i am now 15 dpo and can barely see a line. I think af will show up it's just playing tricks on me. xx


----------



## burgbrandy

I wish i had known how obsessed i would become once i started using aids like temping, opks, and checking cm. The first two months we just dtd every day, but i needed to feel proactive so i started charting. Now its just so much a part of my life that i cant stop! I took a month of temping in january, and i was more stressed without it. I also wish i would have known that even with no issues, it can still take a long long time. So much waiting!! i wish i would have started taking vitamins and trying to eat healthy sooner.


----------



## nikkilucky77

lesh07 said:


> Hi i am now 15 dpo and can barely see a line. I think af will show up it's just playing tricks on me. xx

Do you temp at all? I usually always know af is here by my temps. Good luck hun :)..I'm hoping for a stronger bfp for you!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful14: YAY for crosshairs! I know what you are feeling. DH and I did it less this month and not on the day of O but the day before. Crossing my fingers and toes for us! 

ClandestineTX: That cramping is sounding very optimistic! I actually did OPK's first but I once I did temping I liked that better. Each cycle gets better for me. I didn't do OPK's this month and based it off my temps and cm (which this is the first cycle for that). Good luck and have a good weekend!

Burgbrandy: I understand how you feel about the obsession! I feel like the TTC takes over my life a bit. Either temping, checking cm, googling, dtd, etc :). I hope your temp jumps up again! You never know until af is here.


----------



## KatyW

Yeah - I have to take to heart that I do everything I can (eat healthy, time BD perfectly when my husband is actually home, ha,etc) but so much of this is still not in my control. Sometimes it's freeing to relinquish control over the uncontrollable. And I'd echo Chulie - don't compare yourself to anyone else. Your body is unique, and more than that, comparison can be a killjoy.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I hope the cramping is optimistic. Today it's really just soreness, good news is it's definitely not gas!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ummm yeah on that comparison thing... I was feeling super optimistic and chastised my friend for not being excited that she has a viable pregnancy after her MMC last year and CP last month and to remember she was talking to someone who's never been pregnant at all (and she already has a two year old)... and she said something about it took her 6 months with herbs and acupuncture to get it and it killed my own optimism for some reason, mostly because she gets pregnant very easily compared to most of us - got her first BFP/ son on the second cycle off BC with no work and the MMC was also right off BC with no work. I may not know what it's like to lose a pregnancy, but she will never know what it's like to try for 9 cycles with nothing to show for it/ constantly worrying that something is wrong with me or Hubster. Long story short: comparisons are BAD.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone Nice, let me know what you think about it after you become familiar with it! :flower:

@chulie Very true. I listened to the average day advice at the beginning. Although I am around the average 14, it varies from 13-16 normally. I definitely wouldn't have days before day 13 unless I started earlier and might have even stopped before the 15 and 16 days. :thumbup: Listen to your own body! 

@ClandestineTX I hope it was good timing. I had four out of six fertile window and two out of three right before ovulation. :dohh: Oh no! We have to wait to find out, well I hope it's an early BFP tomorrow then. :haha: I agree; it's hard not to worry that something is wrong when it takes a while. We all need to remind ourselves that it might just take a while and that all might be okay. 

@lesh07 I hope it gets darker. :hugs: 

@burgbrandy I agree. It's stressful to do all the charting, but I think I would be lost without it. :flower:

@nikkilucky77 I've read in several places that the day before is very important because the sperm should have had enough time to mature. Good luck to both of us!! :thumbup: 

@KatyW You're right; comparison can be a killjoy. It's hard knowing you are doing everything you can and it still takes time. Our chances have to be higher since we are doing things to be proactive. :flower:


----------



## newbie2013

ClandestineTX said:


> @newbie2013: I remember the panic that initially came with - we are going to have unprotected sex on purpose. It wore off, but almost everyone goes through it!

Oh, we've been trying for over a year; well, really NTNP because we've just been guessing when the 'right' time is, as I've only been tracking my cycles and occasionally looking for CM. Although, I totally agree with you that the first few times bding for a reason (other than it is just darn good fun!!) was a bit scary. Fortunately, we've gotten over it and BDing has just become good fun again!

What I meant was with temping and charting, I feel it is getting more serious TTC. However, going on from Hopeful's question yesterday, I think it will be really valuable for me to get to know my body more since I know virtually nothing right now except my cycle recently hasn't been as regular as I thought it was. 

Thinking of all of you!!!


----------



## MamaPeaches

I need some advice ladies! Is it possible to ovalute twice in a cycle? I have lots of ewcm, cervix is soft low and open again, o pain. My temps are all wacky because of my sleeping issues and waking up at different times. My one positive opk was just as dark as the control but not darker 5 days ago. The next two days the line went back faint. Any advice? Bding again today just in case just wondered if anyone else is experiencing this? Thanks!


----------



## mummy2o

Mamapeaches: most likely thing that happen was you tried to ovulate and that failed, so your trying again. Its more common than people expect, and stop testing after their first positive opk.

AFM its the end of my LP as I have a short 12 days so waiting for AF to get her ass here so we can try next month. If she feels like staying away until the 8th I'll test then.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@MamaPeaches I'm not sure. I think your temps look as though you have ovulated. However, I think you're right to bd just in case. I'd watch the temps over the next few days to see what they do. Good luck! :flower:

@mummy2o I hope af stays away. I totally understand the sentiment of getting it over with so you can start fresh though. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*July is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 4: RaeChay


Happy 4th of July to all who celebrate it! \\:D/
 



Attached Files:







flat,550x550,075,f.jpg
File size: 96.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lesh07

Well 3 days late and still no bfn. testing several times a day at the moment and nothing, even brought an asda pregnancy test and bfn!! :( Got slight back ache and feeling a little sick but as i have had so many negatives i am just waiting for af to arrive or possible miscarriage. x


----------



## burgbrandy

My temp went up just a tiny bit and shadow lines on both my tests this morning. :shrug: i think im out.


----------



## Mrs A

burgbrandy said:


> My temp went up just a tiny bit and shadow lines on both my tests this morning. :shrug: i think im out.

I think your chart looks ace! Xxx


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hiya

Had our dating scan today went really well and saw baby :thumbup: it was such a relief to see :thumbup:.

Date was as expected and we are due Jan 10th.

I was weighed whilst there and was utterly shocked to have apparently put on 6kg in the 1st tri!!! That's almost a stone :nope:. I know its not something I should be worrying about so forgive me if it makes you angry that I am but a stone in the first tri OMG.

I don't want to be blob like by my due date!

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## omgbaby

So, yesterday I came home from work. At about 6:30 I laid down for a nap. I woke up 2-3 times I think one out of 3 I got up to pee. Well I didn't actually wake up til midnight so I ate nachos & cheese then went back to bed at 1. Lol woke up 3 time between 1 & 3 to go to the bathroom. Woke at 7 to temp & it went WAAY up. Then didn't wake until 10. Btw, yesterday before I napped all I wanted was broccoli & ranch from a veggie tray &chocolate. :shrug: also, Tuesday night I woke up with a Charlie horse (cramps) in both legs!!! It was horrible.

Im probably just going crazy ss. But what do you ladies think?


----------



## omgbaby

Forgot to add I'm 5dpo


----------



## Mrs A

I can see you usually have a good temp rise on 5dpo, see how it goes x x x


----------



## chulie

omgbaby...by 5 dpo my boobs had started to hurt more than usual...because I get "sorta" sore boobs before my period I didn't really think too much of it..but looking back they were more sore than they should have been! So it's very possible by 7 dpo I had serious symptoms...but again was so sure I was out I chalked it all up to AF coming...but in hindesight....they were pregnancy symptoms..so it's possible!!


----------



## omgbaby

Yes my boobs have started hurting too!! Like you said they usually do before af but last night oh was grabbing them & they hurt so bad I almost cried begging for him to stop.


----------



## melann13

omgbaby, still stalking you and hoping for your BFP. I agree with chulie. My chest usually started hurting before AF at about 9dpo, but the month of my BFP it starts about 6dpo. I also got very hungry early on. Good luck to you!


----------



## poppygirl05

I am now a week late for af and still getting bfns. Stupid body.


----------



## omgbaby

Omg. Me & OH have been bd'n like crazy!! 3 times already today. Lmao


----------



## Kalush

MummytoHP - Congrats on the good scan, glad everything is looking good. 

Bugbrandy - Hope it works out to be a real bfp for you!

omgbaby - Hope they turn out to be pregnancy symptoms for you!


I'm annoyed and sad today. I was at least hoping for a bit longer lp, but alas. That makes this cycle a whole 24 days, sigh. Yep, complained about too long and now complaining about too short. I'm having a hard time getting things into perspective right now, but I'm chalking it up to really bad sleep the last couple days. Surprisingly not entirely due to DD. Dh had a horrible plan involving the portable a/c one night which ended up waking me up for almost 2 hours and the next night we stayed at the lake in a bed I'm not use to, so I woke up a few times and with all the fireworks bedtime wasn't really early. No dark curtains which means DD is up at 5:30, though she only woke up once from the fireworks around 10 and slept all the way to 5:30..only the second time she's done that ever! So really I should look at the positive. I haven't slept all night in 2 years. If she starts sleeping all night before I get pregnant I may actually get to sleep all night! That would be lovely, in a better mood already. Time to go to bed before 9:00. Happy 4th to the US ladies! Keeping my fingers crossed the fireworks don't wake me up!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 I hope it's just a late BFP. :hugs: 

@burgbrandy You're not out yet. A temp rise is a good thing even if it's a small rise. :thumbup:

@Mrs A Nice new picture! :happydance:

@Mummy to HP That's such great news! I'll add the due date to the front. Don't worry about the weight! I'm sure you can't even tell if you were shocked when you found out. :thumbup:

@omgbaby Fatigue matched with that great temp jump is good reason to be hopeful! Your cm and timing seem to be very good as well! Good luck!! :flower:

@poppygirl05 I know being in the waiting zone and not being sure what's going on is hard. But it is a good sign that af is not here yet. Good luck! :flower:

@Kalush :hugs: I hope you do get better sleep tonight. Sometimes you need to be annoyed and let it all out. Feel better. :hugs: Happy 4th to you as well. :flower:

AFM I had three high temps after ovulation, my temp dropped on 4 dpo (enough to take the crosshairs away for a day), and has gone to the highest of the whole cycle today at 5 dpo (so I got the original crosshairs back). I know the drop on 4 could be a secondary estrogen surge, but the massive jump today makes me happy. It might not mean anything, but it does look nice for now. I was worried about how long my lp would be after seeing the drop yesterday. I hope it stays high! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs A

Fx for you hopeful x x x x


----------



## mummy2o

Poppygirl05: I know some people who had to be 6 weeks for a BFP or you have my cousin who took 3 months of her AF being late to get hers.

Woot. AF stayed away for a whole day. Lets see if she can do another. Temp stayed the same, which was under the coverline though. And then FF took out my Ovulation date once I entered the data. I hate irregular cycles and temping....


----------



## lesh07

Well 4 days late and after a faint bfp the bleeding has started and in quite alot of pain. So putting it down as a miscarriage. :( Feeling very down. :(


----------



## Mrs A

:hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

Lesh07, I really feel for you today. Hope you're ok. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

lesh07 said:


> Well 4 days late and after a faint bfp the bleeding has started and in quite alot of pain. So putting it down as a miscarriage. :( Feeling very down. :(

:hugs: :hugs: I know it's very hard to deal with and nothing can make you feel better about it right now. Understand that you can feel any way you need to about it. We're here for you. :hugs: :hugs:

I do think we can find a positive out of these horrible losses that happen to us. For someone like me who has never had children it's finally a sign that it can happen. I hope that after a while you can see that it's perhaps a good sign in that it might not take you two years again. I know that is something you have been afraid of happening. I am so hopeful that you feel better soon (emotionally and physically) and that you get your BFP very soon as well. :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Thanks ladies. I just kept thinking that maybe it would still just be a late bfp but knew in the back of mind it wasn't going to be. I was kind of pulled in 2 different ways. xx


----------



## chulie

I'm so sorry Lesh!!! I was hoping for good things for you! 

Hopeful...that's awesome about your temps. Even if we don't know what it all means just yet.....having things look better than normal is awesome!!!!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry Lesh. Its terrible when that happens.

Quick update, I've started spotting so hopefully AF will be in full swing over the next 24 hours.


----------



## KatyW

Kalush: I definitely feel you on the very little sleep thing. My little one is 15 months and started sleeping through the night only in the last few months, and she still has nights where she's up once or so. I hope it gets better for you - I am sure it will soon. 

Hopeful2014: Temp rise is always a great thing - a dip then a rise - maybe implantation?? Whatever the case, I expect and hope you to get a BFP soon. 

omgbaby: Those signs sound really good - hoping that this is it for you.

lesh07: Hang in there,I'm so sorry to hear it was likely a very early m/c. :( Just read that. It really sucks, and is not fair, I have been there before, twice, but you will be back to yourself soon. 

As for me, positive OPK, just a "practice" cycle though since husband is not home until next week. I'm still tracking anyway so I can better predict when I will O next cycle, since I just started having normal cycles back in March (because of breast feeding).


----------



## Hopeful2014

I found this and liked it. I can promise myself, but I'm realistic and know I will fail sometimes. :haha:

*I PROMISE MYSELF*
TO BE STRONG THAT NOTHING CAN DISTURB MY PEACE OF MIND.
TO TALK HEALTH, HAPPINESS AND PROSPERITY TO EVERY PERSON I MEET.
TO MAKE ALL MY FRIENDS FEEL THAT THERE IS SOMETHING SPECIAL IN THEM.
TO LOOK AT THE SUNNY SIDE OF EVERYTHING AND MAKE MY OPTIMISM COME TRUE.
TO THINK ONLY OF THE BEST, TO WORK ONLY FOR THE BEST, AND TO EXPECT ONLY THE BEST.
TO BE JUST AS ENTHUSIASTIC ABOUT THE SUCCESS OF OTHERS AS I AM ABOUT MY OWN.
TO FORGET THE MISTAKES OF THE PAST AND PRESS ON TO THE GREATER ACHIEVEMENTS OF THE FUTURE.
TO WEAR A CHEERFUL, COUNTENANCE AT ALL TIMES AND GIVE EVERY LIVING CREATURE I MEET A SMILE
TO GIVE SO MUCH TIME TO THE IMPROVEMENT OF MYSELF THAT I HAVE NO TIME TO CRITICIZE OTHERS.
TO BE TOO LARGE FOR WORRY, TOO NOBLE FOR ANGER, TOO STRONG FOR FEAR, AND TOO HAPPY TO PERMIT THE PRESENCE OF TROUBLE.
TO THINK WELL OF MYSELF AND PROCLAIM THIS FACT TO THE WORLD,
NOT IN LOUD WORDS BUT IN GREAT DEEDS.
TO LIVE IN THE FAITH THAT THE WHOLE WORLD IS ON MY SIDE SO LONG AS I AM TRUE TO THE BEST THAT IS ME.


----------



## omgbaby

Blahh. Temp went down a little this morning I hope it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hopeful2014: Yay for the temp rise! Fx this is your month!

Lesh07: I'm so sorry! I know there isn't much that can be said to make you feel better. My thoughts and prayers are with you!

KatyW: It sounds like your next cycle you will be all set! FX crossed for you that it happens as quickly as possible! 

AFM not sure what was going on the other day. Bded just in case! Yesterday and today I've been cramping quite a bit. Sore boobs and a bit of nausea in the morning. Trying not to read too much into anything though! Testing at what should be 8 dpo tomorrow :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Temp dropped to coverline. :( looks like af will be here tomorrow. On to cycle #13! My plan is to triple my black cohosh since i wont have clomid.


----------



## nikkilucky77

@lesh-I am so sorry hun! I am sending you a virtual hug :(


----------



## nikkilucky77

I think I am 5 or 6dpo today. Yesterday I had bad headaches on and off all day and then since it was the 4th I had 2 adult beverages (I promised myself I wouldn't deny myself anything until I get a bfp). So this morning I felt awful again...headache and queasy stomach even though I ate like a rockstar yesterday. Plus my boobs have been super tender which is weird compared to other cycles. I feel like maybe it was a hangover but I rarely get headaches...I just vomit usually. Which I did today but my head was angry. AHH!!


----------



## lesh07

Thanks again ladies. I appreciate your hugs. Bleeding is to a small amount at the moment but pain is hard and bleeding is bright red! 

Hopeful to you burgbrandy. And good luck to all you other ladies out there. xxx


----------



## nikkilucky77

MamaPeaches said:


> Hopeful2014: Yay for the temp rise! Fx this is your month!
> 
> Lesh07: I'm so sorry! I know there isn't much that can be said to make you feel better. My thoughts and prayers are with you!
> 
> KatyW: It sounds like your next cycle you will be all set! FX crossed for you that it happens as quickly as possible!
> 
> AFM not sure what was going on the other day. Bded just in case! Yesterday and today I've been cramping quite a bit. Sore boobs and a bit of nausea in the morning. Trying not to read too much into anything though! Testing at what should be 8 dpo tomorrow :)

Good luck testing :)...cramping and nausea sounds promising!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh lesh i'm so sorry.



i'm still waiting to just O. going to be a long cycle. cd 18.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I'm sure the temp drop doesn't mean anything bad this early into your lp. I know it always freaks me out though. :hugs: 

@MamaPeaches I still think it looks like your original ovulation date is correct, but it's good that you made sure your bases were covered. :blush: I hope that you see two lines tomorrow or at least in the coming days!! Good luck! :flower:

@burgbrandy :hugs: I'm sorry. 

@nikkilucky77 I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

@mommyxofxone I hope O comes soon for you. It's suck when you're just waiting and are not sure when it will happen. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

AFM I'm a bit confused. When I added my temp from today to ovufriend it changed my ovulation date from cd 21 to cd 14 which would change me from 6 dpo to 13 dpo. Wow! That would be the quickest jump in a tww. :haha: (I usually have 13-14 day lp). 

I don't know how to feel about it. I put in a couple of potential fake temps for tomorrow to see if it would move it back and it keeps it at cd 14 now. I usually ovulate cd 13-cd 16 so it would make sense because I was super late this month at cd 21. However, it would have made sense for me to be late because of the loss last month. My temps have been very stable this month and are much closer than usual. I think the earlier temps are higher because of leftover hormones from last month so that may be why there is not a huge jump from pre-o to post-o temps.

CM can't help me decide because I had way more fertile cm this month than usual. I think that's another effect from last month. It was the closest to ew on cd 13-cd 15. I did have ovulation pains/ovary pains on cd 13. I was okay with going with cd 21 because I had one tiny pink spot in the morning which I thought might have been from ovulation, but now seeing it would have been on 7 dpo makes me kinda wishful that ovulation was cd 14. :haha: (I did have implantation bleeding last month with the loss, but I'm not saying that this is the same because this cycle is so confusing). I don't know how to explain the drop on what would be 11 dpo though. It did make quite the rebound on what would be 12 dpo. 

Rambles...rambles...I guess I'm wondering which day do you think is probably the best choice: cd 14 or cd 21. I'm including a screen shot of the chart without today's temp (the one that made it change dates) and a shot of the chart with today's temp included. Thanks! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







confuse.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## nikkilucky77

@Hopeful14- I think your crosshairs with the CD21 look right but that is super weird about today's temp. Do you use FF as well? I am using both and they have different O dates for me. Pretty close but still not the same. Worth a shot I guess to see what FF would say.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful2014: That is confusing! My opinion would be to take CD 14. I'm basing that on your o type pains you had on CD 13. Fingers crossed!! Are you going to test soon?!? I don't know if I could resist the temptation.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hopeful based on your o pain, cm and the way your chart looks I would guess cd 14. That must be frustrating that its so unsure! If you may be at 13 dpo I say test! If its negative then maybe wait a few days and test again. Do you know when af is suppose to arrive?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 FF says cd 21. I lean towards cd 21 since they both were saying it orginally. However, last month FF said cd 14 while ovufriend said cd 13. Then near the end of my cycle FF changed it to cd 13 while ovufriend had cd 13 all along. :shrug: It never did that before so I'm wondering if it will change this time eventually as well?!? 

@momwithbabies It is sooo tempting to test. If my temp is just as high in the morning I may test. Now, to convince my husband that we should test tomorrow! :haha:

@MamaPeaches I want to test!! :haha: I normally have 27-29 day cycles. I have a 13-14 day lp during past cycles. Today (Friday) is day 27. If it is cd 14 it would make me 13 dpo so I would be due to start Saturday or Sunday. If it is cd 21 it would make me 6 dpo so I would be due next Saturday or Sunday (assuming my lp remains the same).

Thanks so much ladies! I'm going a bit crazy! I honestly think I should test tomorrow if my temp is still up high. I will be either 14 dpo or 7 dpo so I might get an answer either way. If not, wait it out and see what happens?!? :shrug:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Yes to the test :)...I would definitely. If you don't, you will be going crazy!!! At least I know I would be. Your O date is most confusing...I makes me wonder if my ovufriend is right at CD14 whereas FF says CD13. Good luck!!! Fx to you!


----------



## Kalush

Lesh07 - :hugs: I'm so sorry.

Hopeful - I would definitely test if right away if I were you! It would help with the going crazy part!


----------



## mummy2o

Test tomorrow hopeful if temp still high, I'll test with you.

AFM spotting was only for a bit after DTD with OH. Ladies I need some advice. I know some of you will probably scream test already and I will first thing tomorrow. Anyway I've been waking up to pee an hour before my temping time for the last 4 days. On two of those days I've temp before I went to pee and both came back at 36.3, if I leave it an hour my temp plummets to 35.3-35.5. I am also what I would class myself as later (although my longest cycle is still out by a day) So I'm just really confused by this whole temping business. And would peeing 1 hour before really make that much difference to my temp?


----------



## Hopeful2014

mummy2o said:


> Test tomorrow hopeful if temp still high, I'll test with you.
> 
> AFM spotting was only for a bit after DTD with OH. Ladies I need some advice. I know some of you will probably scream test already and I will first thing tomorrow. Anyway I've been waking up to pee an hour before my temping time for the last 4 days. On two of those days I've temp before I went to pee and both came back at 36.3, if I leave it an hour my temp plummets to 35.3-35.5. I am also what I would class myself as later (although my longest cycle is still out by a day) So I'm just really confused by this whole temping business. And would peeing 1 hour before really make that much difference to my temp?

I'm glad the spotting stopped. Having to get up to pee could be a good sign as well as being later than usual. A lot of ladies notice they need to go more frequently even if it isn't much each time.

Is the 35.3-35.5 adjusted from when you actually woke up or what it was an hour after you woke up? Those adjusters don't work so well for everyone and it might change an hour later since you've already been awake. I really think the 36.3 temp is probably more accurate as long as it was after a good amount of sleep. 

Okay, _if_ my temp is up, I will most likely test! Test buddies! :happydance:


----------



## chulie

Yippppeeee Hopeful ill be stalking the crap outta this place till I see if you tested!!!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

I think we've all read about what happens during the time after ovulation and how the baby forms. I found an interesting article that goes a bit more in-depth about what happens in the first 21 days after ovulation. It's a bit of a read, but it's pretty interesting. 

The First 21 Days


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful: Oooh, that's a tough call but I am leaning for ovulation earlier in the cycle, especially since that's your normal time. If it were me, I would totally test, ha! But I understand if you don't want to drive yourself crazy if it's inconclusive. FX for you!!! Let us know what you see! 

BurgBrandy: Sorry about temp drops. :( I'll be on to next cycle with you :).


----------



## KatyW

Mamapeaches - cramping/nausea are such great signs, so hopeful for you!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful14--Thanks for the read! It is interesting to see how that all takes place...so soon too!!


----------



## mummy2o

The lower temps, are those at my normal temping time. So I thought since I haven't gotten my period still, I'd check when I wake up earlier and then they were higher.

Lets hope your temp is up, FX for you. I'm going to test either way as I hate not knowing!


----------



## burgbrandy

After some spotting after dtd last night, i am officially out this morning. :( the witch has arrived. :cry: on to cycle #13!

Hopeful: thats a really tough call. Im leaning more toward cd 21. Id test anyway to get some sort of answer! Fingers crossed for u!


----------



## Hopeful2014

burgbrandy said:


> After some spotting after dtd last night, i am officially out this morning. :( the witch has arrived. :cry: on to cycle #13!
> 
> Hopeful: thats a really tough call. Im leaning more toward cd 21. Id test anyway to get some sort of answer! Fingers crossed for u!

:hugs: I'm so sorry. It *will* happen. I know the waiting hurts though. :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

burgbrandy said:


> After some spotting after dtd last night, i am officially out this morning. :( the witch has arrived. :cry: on to cycle #13!
> 
> Hopeful: thats a really tough call. Im leaning more toward cd 21. Id test anyway to get some sort of answer! Fingers crossed for u!

Hugs to you. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Well in full flow and pain is terrible. But feeling ALOT better in myself today. Feeling positive that if this was an early miscarriage then that might mean my hormones will be up to hopefully get our strong bfp this month. xx

Good luck ladies. xxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Glad you are doing ok Lesh. Yes heard of loads of people getting bfp month after early chemical,so best of luck to you next cycle.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Burgbrandy: I'm sorry hun it wasn't your month. Good luck next month!!

Lesh07: Great attitude!! I have heard that does help too...can't hurt :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*July is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 6: Fallen8905


...and mummy2o and perhaps me unofficially...:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







8.png
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MamaPeaches

Tested with a cheapie test, I think I may have gotten a very faint BFP that came up within the ten minute mark. Will test again tomorrow and Monday with a frer. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Lazydaisys

I can't see it, but it could be just me on my iPad or the picture doesn't show it the same as real life.

If you can see one that's great. Hoping it get darker for you x


----------



## Dannixo

MamaPeaches said:


> Tested with a cheapie test, I think I may have gotten a very faint BFP that came up within the ten minute mark. Will test again tomorrow and Monday with a frer. What do you all think?

Looks like an evap. Those tests are horrible for evaps. It looks grey to me. I got the noverall shot a few months ago and used those to test out the trigger shot and every single one of them looked like that up until the day I got my period. Ill never use those test again. If it didn't show up in 5 mins don't trust that brand. There junk. I got my hopes up for nothing. Praying you get a positive on a frer tomorrow!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Mamapeaches - when I enlarge the picture I see a very faint line! I hope it sticks! Test in again in a few days! FX'd!!!

Burgbrandy - so sorry af came :( hugs!! FX'd for next cycle hun

Hopeful - Im praying you get your BFP this month!!! You are such an amazing person and we all appreaciate all of the support you provide us!


afm - well...I didn't think I O'd this month. I woke up, took my temp, entered it in and boom says I ovulated 3 days ago..lol. I ran out of opks so was only looking at temps. The DH kept falling asleep on the couch and never coming to bed so I am thinking I am out since we didn't dtd much (last time was 3 days before O). Hopeful for next month though. :) I will be testing July 15th just in case :)

Good luck ladies.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Thank you ladies, going to pick up some frer today. 

Mme2kdee, Hoping you caught the egg anyway! Fx for you!


----------



## burgbrandy

Hopeful: u can update my testing date to july 31. Ill be 11-13 dpo that day. Im definitely positive that ill test before then, but ill leave july 31 as my official testing date. :)


----------



## sugarlumps

Hello everyone can I join? I'm driving myself crazy here lol

I've had a chemical this month :( af was due 01/07 so tested 13 and 14dp and got my bfp. Started spotting two days ago and then started bleeding properly today. I'm devastated :( we had a m/c in April at 8 week's and have been trying since.

It all starts again as of today anyway. Good luck to everyone lets get our bfps :)


----------



## ProfWife

Got my crosshairs! Please update my test date to July 19. In the past 8 days, we've BD-ed 7 of them. Best month of timing we've had since TTC!


----------



## MamaPeaches

sugarlumps said:


> Hello everyone can I join? I'm driving myself crazy here lol
> 
> I've had a chemical this month :( af was due 01/07 so tested 13 and 14dp and got my bfp. Started spotting two days ago and then started bleeding properly today. I'm devastated :( we had a m/c in April at 8 week's and have been trying since.
> 
> It all starts again as of today anyway. Good luck to everyone lets get our bfps :)

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your losses. This is a lovely supportive group of women, so glad you are joining us!


----------



## nikkilucky77

sugarlumps said:


> Hello everyone can I join? I'm driving myself crazy here lol
> 
> I've had a chemical this month :( af was due 01/07 so tested 13 and 14dp and got my bfp. Started spotting two days ago and then started bleeding properly today. I'm devastated :( we had a m/c in April at 8 week's and have been trying since.
> 
> It all starts again as of today anyway. Good luck to everyone lets get our bfps :)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Welcome to the group! It is a wonderful group :) and good luck to you!!


----------



## omgbaby

Did you test Hopeful!!!????

Afm, temp down a little again this morning but still above coverline so I guess that's okay. Just feel like af is coming this morning.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: Please move me to TBA because I think I ovulated early this month. This month was just monitoring CM. I suspect I am 12 DPO, but feeling that AF yucky feeling. On to the next cycle. At least I can get my teeth worked on. Still wondering if you tested or decided to wait:)

Burgbrandy: Sorry about stupid AF. I feel mine coming on as well. Next cycle I am hoping to BD more in the right time frame. So frustrating though! 

Sugarlumps: Sorry for your loses. This thread, as stated before, is very encouraging no matter what happens. Best of luck to you.

Mamapeaches: I'm not sure about that line as well. On my phone, it is hard to tell if it has color. I really hope it is not an evap!!! From personal experience, evaps are sooooo depressing.

Hang in there, ladies!!! I know that's easier said than done.


----------



## lesh07

MamaPeaches said:


> Tested with a cheapie test, I think I may have gotten a very faint BFP that came up within the ten minute mark. Will test again tomorrow and Monday with a frer. What do you all think?

I can see it!! XXxx Fingers crossed the lines gets darker hunni. xx


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies, can I join please? :) I have been TTC #2 since 7th march, I am currently on cycle day 16 and have a cycle length of between 31-35 days.
We are not using ovulation tests this month and BDing every other day, hoping the more relaxed approach this cycle will bring our :bfp: FX
Looking forward to getting to know everyone :D


----------



## Mme2kdee

Welcome Jessicasmum and sugarlumps! We are happy to have you join! This is the best thread - very supportive and amazing people!
sugarlumps - welcome!!! I am so so sorry to hear about your losses! 
Profwife - Yay!!! I hope you caught the egg!! that is awesome 7 our of 8 days!


----------



## omgbaby

Forgot to add that last night by boob hurt so bad i couldnt lay on my side. lol


----------



## sugarlumps

Thankyou so much everybody :) it's so nice to have such support :) it's been really hard but I'm so glad to have people to go through this with. 

I will be stalking this thread anyway and offering advice where I can, and inundating you all with my symptoms when I'm back in the tww! :) xxx


----------



## ProfWife

Sugar lumps ...this really is a great group. I've had the positive followed by AF. My doc is convinced it was just a bad test. I'm convinced it was a chemical. Most of us have been there at least once in these journeys.

Thanks for the encouragement, Mme2kdee. We've been in vacation mode since about Wednesday of last week. That's been a nice help ;-). I think DH is ready for a little break finally though. (Our 5:30am flight on Monday would have hurt the likelihood at this point anyway! Lol)


----------



## mommyxofxone

burgbrandy said:


> After some spotting after dtd last night, i am officially out this morning. :( the witch has arrived. :cry: on to cycle #13!

sorry about the witch hun :(




lesh07 said:


> Well in full flow and pain is terrible. But feeling ALOT better in myself today. Feeling positive that if this was an early miscarriage then that might mean my hormones will be up to hopefully get our strong bfp this month. xx
> 
> Good luck ladies. xxx

you're so positive, love that!!! i'm sorry about the pain but hoping you'll get that strong bfp this month!!



MamaPeaches said:


> Tested with a cheapie test, I think I may have gotten a very faint BFP that came up within the ten minute mark. Will test again tomorrow and Monday with a frer. What do you all think?

i see a line hun!!!! nice and clear!



jessicasmum said:


> Hi ladies, can I join please? :) I have been TTC #2 since 7th march, I am currently on cycle day 16 and have a cycle length of between 31-35 days.
> We are not using ovulation tests this month and BDing every other day, hoping the more relaxed approach this cycle will bring our :bfp: FX
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone :D

:wave: hi! i'm new to this group too, and ttc#2 as well!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@sugarlumps Welcome to the group! I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. I had a chemical in June. I've heard that you are supposed to be more fertile after so I'm hopeful that it's true for all of us. Good luck to you! :flower: 

@jessicasmum Welcome to the group! I hope the relaxed approach does help you this cycle! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:



@MamaPeaches I do see something when I tilt the computer. I can't wait to see what you get with the frer. Good luck! :flower:

@Mme2kdee Thanks so much! I'm glad you finally got crosshairs. I hate feeling like timing is not good, but it can happen! I updated your date. Good luck! :flower:

@burgbrandy Date updated. Good luck, lady! :flower:

@ProfWife Date updated. That is good timing! Good luck!! :flower:

@omgbaby I think it's still early for the temp to mean anything bad. I always feel worse and like it might start on days when the temp goes down even if it is earlier in lp. :hugs: I'm still very hopeful for you!

@momwithbabies I moved you to TBA. Hopefully if af does come, you'll feel better after you go to the dentist. :hugs: I hope you're not out yet though. 

AFM: I did test not too long ago with one of the Wal-Mart cheapies. It's negative. :dohh: I wasn't really expecting it to be positive though. Of course I want it to be, but I also figure I just really want to know where I am in my cycle. I have been so lost this whole month. My temp was very high again today, the second highest of the month so far. Okay, get ready for this!! I put the new temp in and ovufriend changed ovulation day from cd 14 to cd 13 this time. So it changed it from cd 21 to cd 14 and now cd 13?!?! :shrug: I don't know what to think about it. I can expect af anytime from now until next Sunday, I guess. If it was cd 21, I'm only 7 dpo so it could be too early. I will just continue to monitor temps and see what happens. Please, please let next month be 'normal' if it doesn't work this month. [-o&lt;


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry hopeful, but yeah if you are only 7dpo it is likely it wouldn't be positive yet.

AFM I took my test. First it was negative and I thought, damn where's my period. So I waited a bit and a faint line appeared, all within 3 minutes of the test. It is incredibly faint so going to test again in a few days to see if it gets any darker. As it could go either way.


----------



## Hopeful2014

mummy2o said:


> Sorry hopeful, but yeah if you are only 7dpo it is likely it wouldn't be positive yet.
> 
> AFM I took my test. First it was negative and I thought, damn where's my period. So I waited a bit and a faint line appeared, all within 3 minutes of the test. It is incredibly faint so going to test again in a few days to see if it gets any darker. As it could go either way.

A faint can take a few minutes to show as long as it's within your test's waiting time. I hope it's much darker in a few days and that af stays away. :thumbup:


----------



## Lazydaisys

omgbaby said:


> Forgot to add that last night by boob hurt so bad i couldnt lay on my side. lol

:thumbup: that's a good sign. Fingers crossed for your test today:flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*July is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 7:
ClandestineTX
30mummyof1
EAandBA_TTC
 



Attached Files:







pink_baby_dust_shirt-d235225284458690561ksj_325.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KatyW

Mommy20 - that sounds really promising, keep us updated when you test again.

Hopeful - How confusing, when do you think you ovulated? What do other signs point to? It's a pain that the system is continually changing the O date on you, but you'll know soon, hang in there. 

Mamapeaches - Excited to see what tests today or tomorrow show - that looks like a faint bfp to me, so I am hopeful for you. I don't know much about evap lines but I didn't think they were very common at all. I may be wrong, though 

New ladies - welcome!! I am also TTC #2.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Oh my goodness...holy heartburn! Anyone else ever have heartburn before their BFP? I think I have had heartburn twice in my whole life and now add 2 days of it. :wacko:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: That is crazy!! I still think it was 21 and you just tested early then :)

Welcome new members!!! :)


----------



## ProfWife

Nikkilucky - I usually get heartburn through most of my LP. That didn't start until the last about 5 months for me. Mine started as usual last night around 2 am. Hope it's a better sign for you than it is for me!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: Thanks!! I'm just not used to it so I was like should I get excited or not :).


----------



## burgbrandy

Heartburn has also been a sign of af for me the last few cycles. When it first happened, i got super exited cuz i never get it unless I'm pregnant. But nope. Now it starts around 8 dpo every cycle. Crazy how our bodies change.

Cd 2 for me. Nothing to report. Blah. Always waiting.

Good luck to those testing! I hope those faints get darker for u! And hopeful, i still think cd 21 as well, so keep testing! Fingers crossed! Its time for a new round of bfps!


----------



## Mme2kdee

nikkilucky77 said:


> Oh my goodness...holy heartburn! Anyone else ever have heartburn before their BFP? I think I have had heartburn twice in my whole life and now add 2 days of it. :wacko:

FX'd for BFP!!! With my second child that was my very 1st sign!!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Heartburn- the verdict is...it is like every other symptom during the tww ;). Thanks for the input ladies! It helps a lot!


----------



## nikkilucky77

I also agree with burgbrandy....it is time for a new round of BFPs :). Good luck everyone!


----------



## omgbaby

Temp went back up this morning!! Fx


----------



## mummy2o

omgbaby: could be implantation dip. I swear that was what mine was at 5dpo.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Going to wait to test tomorrow with frer, I kinda just want to make myself wait until Wednesday @ 12 dpo because I hate trying decide if its positive or not! But I'm impatient and will probably test tomorrow! I feel happyily optimistic, trying not to read into my symptoms! 

Omgbaby your charts looks great!


----------



## Lazydaisys

:flower:Burgbrandy- I love the 'always waiting!' :haha: I feel like I'm always waiting!!!!! Waiting to ovulate tomorrow or the day after.

ALWAYS WAITING!:growlmad:


----------



## kirstyjane13

Hi everyone, I haven't been around for few weeks. how are we all? congratulations on all the new bfp  h+h 9 months to you all.

afm I am 8dpo and had a very annoying ache on the left side for the last 2 days. also been feeling sick everytime I eat and feeling bloated like im going to pop. hoping this is it, but won't get my hopes up! if not I have my clearblue monitor (from the trial) that I can start next cycle if I don't get my bfp this one xx


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby: your chart looks AWESOME!! 

Mamapeaches: Good luck :)...I know that I get a little impatient too lol.

kirstyjane13: You are the same as me! (I'm either 7 or 8 depending on which chart you look at :)) Good luck! When are you going to test?


----------



## kirstyjane13

nikkilucky77 said:


> Omgbaby: your chart looks AWESOME!!
> 
> Mamapeaches: Good luck :)...I know that I get a little impatient too lol.
> 
> kirstyjane13: You are the same as me! (I'm either 7 or 8 depending on which chart you look at :)) Good luck! When are you going to test?

I want to test tomorrow but its still too early so im going to wait as long as I can haha. How about you xx


----------



## nikkilucky77

I'm going to try to hold out until Wednesday but I know I won't make it lol. It's hard when you hear of early bfp's and then you think maybe I will get one :)


----------



## melann13

I know it's really hard, but I'm a fan of waiting to test... I tested at 11dpo only because I had a doc appt that day for a prog draw. I had an obvious BFP. No question, hesitation, or frustration at not being sure. (Pic is WAY back- BFP was May 2nd- Page 63., progression of tests on page 91)
Good luck to all!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Melann13-A good perk of waiting is usually if you are in fact pregnant you should get a bfp...if you get a bfn then you can prepare yourself for af. Very good point! How's your pregnancy going??? :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

melann13. I just peeked back to look at your test. You are sooo right about early testing disappointment. Just worked out I must have done over 60 tests whilst ttc :growlmad:.
I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 11DPO. I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 11DPO. I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 11DPO. I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 11DPO. I WILL NOT TEST BEFORE 11DPO.:wacko:

Thank you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lazydaisys: LOL...love it. I hope I can be that strong!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Lazydaisys

:happydance:1 day before ovulation. -1dpo My imaginary child hasn't even been conceived yet and I'm thinking about testing!:dohh:

I am weak really, but this cycle I will stick to 11 dpo rule! Promise:winkwink:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lol...me too ;). I keep thinking should I be feeling something? I am 8 dpo...shouldn't I be feeling implantation or have some temp drop or something??!!? Lol


----------



## anointedq

Hi Everyone, 

Its been a while. I've had some ups and downs not related to TTC. I'm 11DPO according to FF but according to my doctor, I did not ovulate this round. The test was done on CD22. I'm currently on CD42. I don't know whats going on but FF has my test date at 19DPO. Is that strange? I notice many of you speak about 11DPO as test day and today, I am 11DPO.....according to charting on FF. I have not tested yet. I finished my last provera dose three days ago following doctor's orders and I am expecting AF tomorrow. I know in the past, provera was used as a pregnancy test. If you get your period, that means you are not pregnant. If you don't, you are preggers. At least that is what I read......somewhere. 

Some things has been happening with my body I guess. 

One, I suspect, even though I'm not for sure, but I suspect that provera is the reason for my high temps. However, my temps were high a few days before taking provera so again, I don't know. :wacko: At the same time, I expected my temperature to drop back down below the cover line after my last dose of provera. That did not happen. My temperature went down a little bit but it is still above the cover line. Not sure what to think of that. 

Two, I don't know what cramps feel like. I've never had a normal cycle and never really experienced discomfort in my abdomen. I just remember getting very sore boobs. :holly: Yes, its been that long. :wacko: But I'm having some pain in the lower abdomen on both left and right sides ovary areas. Cramps? 

Three, I don't feel like myself. I had crazy mood swings yesterday and wanted to karate chop DH just because he didn't want to answer a question "What made you buy me flowers?". He forgot my b-day which is why I asked. 12 days later, he still have yet to acknowledge my b-day so I'm a little salty about that. He got me flowers 3 days before my birthday as something nice to do. I have been trying to trick my mind into believing that the flowers were my birthday gift but the fact that he said nothing, NOTHING is hurtful and I just don't know how to digest that pill. The mood swings seems a little over the top so :shrug:

Wish you all :dust: :dust: :dust: galore!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nikkilucky77

From what I am hearing from everyone...wait til 19dpo :). Good luck hun!! Hopefully the changes are a good thing ;)


----------



## burgbrandy

anointedq: the progesterone draw u had on cd 22...it should have been taken at 7 dpo. If u didnt o until after cd 22 when it was drawn, the results mean nothing. When they test progesterone to confirm o, progesterone peaks at 7 dpo. So dont listen when ur dr says u didnt o. The results are invalid unless done at the right time.

As for the rest...:shrug: lol!


----------



## melann13

nikkilucky, pregnancy is going well. Several yucky symptoms started to ease in the last week, although brushing my teeth still inspires gagging, which is making me anxious about my dentist appt next week :haha:. My belly popped this week, which I feel like is too early for my first pregnancy (I was preg before, but only until 7.5 weeks, and baby was only 6.5 weeks big). I have a fetal dopplar which is comforting, and baby has definitely moved up a couple inches in the last few weeks, so I know I'm not just imagining the bulge. None of my pre-preg pants/shorts fit.
Anyways, everything is great here. Very excited, and still stalking the lovely ladies on this thread as you are all so wonderful!


----------



## nikkilucky77

That's great to hear that everything is going well. I think your dentist appt sounds like it may be interesting lol ;).


----------



## omgbaby

Happy 13 weeks Melann!!

Thanks everyone for saying good things about my chart!! Gives me hope!!


----------



## ProfWife

Arg....I need a virtual hug. Just spent the afternoon surrounded by tons of children and relatives of hubs who all kept saying how we need to start filling out our branch of the family tree...and tons of people during photos referring to our half of the shot as the infertile side. 

They don't know about our struggles...so I can't blame them for saying insensitive things. I am upset that some can't seem to stay out of others' business though...


----------



## melann13

Prof wife, so sorry to hear that. That's awful. I can't fathom what prompts people to say this things they do. It never ends. I heard similar comments from people I barely knew, simply because we've been married 6 years (never mind the fact that I'm getting a PhD in neuro...)
Now that I am prego I'm shocked at how many people have asked me (and my mom for that matter) how long me and DH have been trying. How personal is that? I find it very inappropriate unless it's a really close friend.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Have a nice evening to yourself and go to bed lamenting the fact that some people have no manners.


----------



## ProfWife

I wish I could have one to myself, but we're at the in laws. We fly out tomorrow at 5:30 am. Yucky!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW This cycle has been so confusing. I can't say that anything I might have felt was definite ovulation pains because I felt them a couple times. Of course that could mean it tried but was delayed. My cm is not of much help either since there were so many more days of it. However, it did become a lot more dry around cd 21-22 so it had to of been before then at least. I honestly think I may be around 8 dpo today (meaning cd 21 ovulation) because if it was cd 13 I would be 16 dpo with a negative and none of my normal signs that af is coming. My lp is usually only 13-14 as well so that would be odd. I wish it could be this month, but this cycle has been so crazy I don't really expect it. I just really, really hope next month is back to normal. :shrug: I see that you got your temp rise. Fingers crossed we will both be celebrating sticky BFPs soon! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 I have heard that heartburn can be a sign. It could be since it is something different for you. Good luck!! :flower:

@burgbrandy Thanks! I am not sure this will be the one, but my temps have been going up the last two days. Assuming I am now 8 dpo based on cd 21 ovulation, I may test on 13 dpo if my temps are still really high. Fingers crossed for both of us and may the waiting be less annoying! :flower:

@omgbaby Good luck with that rise!! :flower:

@MamaPeaches Your temps are looking very nice. I hope you see very dark, obvious lines tomorrow! Good luck! :flower:

@Lazydaisys Why must we wait for everything? :nope: I promise, I would be better at waiting if I could know a definite time frame ahead of time. :dohh:

@kirstyjane13 Welcome back! I've been wondering about how you were. Nice, new picture. I hope those are your signs. Shall I keep you for testing on July 13th? Good luck! :flower:

@melann13 I'm glad to hear that everything is going so well! Yum, peaches this week!! :flower:

@ProfWife I'm so sorry. :hugs: :hugs: People say the most idiotic things sometimes. They may not mean it, but it definitely still hurts. It *will* happen for you and for all of us. I can bet you, the children we have will sure have more manners than most people seem to have. :hugs: :hugs:

@anointedq I'm sorry that it's so confusing for you right now. I understand that having conflicting signs is so frustrating. FF may suggest waiting to 19 dpo if you haven't been using the system or temping for very long. It usually wants everyone to wait to 18 dpo or something like that when you first join because it doesn't know what your cycles are like yet. The overall guideline is for women to wait until the day of their missed period or even up until a week later. However, a lot of women start testing earlier than that because you can _sometimes_ get an early BFP. I think I can see a shift near the end of your cycle so if the test with the doctor was on cd 22, he or she would have missed it since it came later. :thumbup: You can start testing earlier than the later suggested times, but do not get too discouraged if it's negative because it can definitely be a false negative if you're testing too early. Implantation generally happens between 6-12 dpo and then it takes two or more days for it to show up on a test. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: WOW...that is very rude. People can be so insensitive and they don't understand how much time and thought we put into the tww. Not only that but the emotions we got through each month. 

Hopeful14: I am hoping it is a good thing since it isn't the norm...but it could be just my body still getting off the pill and changing. Our bodies are so weird!! It kinda sounds like the CD21 isn't right according to your cm but jeez the 13 doesn't sound right either. Maybe do the average?? :)


----------



## momwithbabies

Okay...I'm going crazy and need someone to bring me back to earth. I'm 13 DPO (I think...all I did was observe CM and note O type pains). I had sex only ONCE during what I think was my fertile window. I had AF feelings yesterday and earlier today. All signs AF is on her way, but she's still not here!!! My LP is usually 12-13 days when I use OPK's. I am sooooo tempted to take a HPT because my boobs are hurting so bad right now. They usually are uncomfortable before and during my period, but this seems worse. I've also had headache after headache. I'm eating everything in sight. I'm emotional. But of course, all of these symtoms go with AF, too. What's a girl to do??? Someone tell me not to waste my money for a BFN. Tell me to just wait it out and assume AF is on her way. Plus I'm on antibiotics, and maybe that's messing with me??? Idk, any thoughts?


----------



## nikkilucky77

momwithbabies: I would test so I would feel better knowing otherwise I would go crazy!! Good luck hun! It only takes once during our fertile windows :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

momwithbabies said:


> Okay...I'm going crazy and need someone to bring me back to earth. I'm 13 DPO (I think...all I did was observe CM and note O type pains). I had sex only ONCE during what I think was my fertile window. I had AF feelings yesterday and earlier today. All signs AF is on her way, but she's still not here!!! My LP is usually 12-13 days when I use OPK's. I am sooooo tempted to take a HPT because my boobs are hurting so bad right now. They usually are uncomfortable before and during my period, but this seems worse. I've also had headache after headache. I'm eating everything in sight. I'm emotional. But of course, all of these symtoms go with AF, too. What's a girl to do??? Someone tell me not to waste my money for a BFN. Tell me to just wait it out and assume AF is on her way. Plus I'm on antibiotics, and maybe that's messing with me??? Idk, any thoughts?

I think it would be hard not to test since it would be all I would think about! I understand not being sure about wanting to test though. You're probably right about your dpo. How about this? What is the longest cycle you've had recently? Consider that number as the last possible day to expect af to show. So if your longest has been 28 days, test on day 28 or anything after. OR-test as soon as you can to have a better idea and then wait a couple days to test again if it's too early! :shrug: Good luck!


----------



## mummy2o

momwithbabies: Just test. If you think something is off then, your probably right. I can relate to feeling scared as I felt scared before testing, but happy that I did. I think knowing the answer either way can be relief at times.


----------



## sugarlumps

I agree, just test :) I think it's better to know either way than to be stuck in limbo.


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*July is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 8: mummy2o
 



Attached Files:







Baby-Dust.gif
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## omgbaby

Temp went down a little again today. I've come to the conclusion if it doesn't go back up tomorrow im out. I feel like af is coming & im exhausted. First day back to work after a mini 4 day vacation


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi all, just checking in to say happy after 4th of July weekend! Huge congrats to those new BFPs and sending postive vibes and :dust: to those of you waiting (or not waiting) to test! 

AFM I'm 6 DPO today on my 2nd Clomid round, this time 100 mg days 3-7. So far so good. I felt like ovulation was nice and strong and looks like today's temp shows a secondary estrogen surge, which I take as a sign that things are going as they should. Hopeful, can you put my testing date down as 7/14, if I make it that long, which I totally won't!! :haha:


----------



## chulie

momwithbabies...TEST GIRL! hahahahahahaa......keep us posted!

hope everyone had a nice weekend!!!

Hopeful how are you feeling???

Profwife I'm so sorry you had to deal with that.... it's like the generation before us is completely immune to the fact that some people take longer than others!!! When we were trying my MIL used to ALWAYS make comments about why I'm not pregnant again yet...and how if I wait too long I'll be too old and that I don't want my kids far apart in age.....at that time we WERE trying...took everything in me not to hand her a book on how it doesn't happen immediately and tell her to read up on facts........and when I say "hand" I mean " smack her in the face with" and when I say "read up on facts"...I mean shut the hell up.........LMAO....


----------



## nikkilucky77

Chulie: You are hilarious girl! Hope everything is going good for you :) :)

momwithbabies: Did you test yet? ;) Keep up posted!!!


----------



## momwithbabies

Nikkilucky: Not yet. Have more AF feelings this morning. The only thing stopping me from testing is that I have no tests here. I'm about to go to Wal Mart, though. My boobs still hurt really bad. Earlier, I was picking up stuffed animals, and I clenched one to my chest. My boobs hurt so bad!!! So I might buy one (if I'm brave enough). After 3 years of TTC #3, I avoid BFN's at all costs. Last cycle I was stupid and got an evap. For me, it seems like every time I use a test, my period starts right after. It's like when you wash you car, and of course it will rain. 

Thank you, ladies, for the input. I'll let you know if I test.


----------



## momwithbabies

FRER is Negative. I have no clue what my body is doing!!! I guess it's the antibiotics. I hope AF shows up today so I can move forward. Thank you, ladies, for the support. I'm pretty down right now, but it's nothing new and I'll be okay.


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry about that momwithbabies. I know how disappointing that can be. :hugs:

AFM I went to my fitness class and got home, then my car broke!!! So can't get a test right now as there nearest show to get one is about 30 minute walk! On the plus side I do have a dr's appointment a week tomorrow so could always get a test then. AF has stayed away so I probably am pregnant, but still be cautious just in case it turns into a m/c


----------



## nikkilucky77

momwithbabies: I'm so sorry :hugs:. I know it is disappointing...on to the next cycle! Good luck hun...I am sure I am there too. I am 8 or 9 dpo but I really feel AF is coming. I o'd early this month so it makes me think that AF is going to be early too. Good luck and think about how great having a baby in the spring (April) will be :).


----------



## nikkilucky77

mummy2o: Ahh bad luck. Hopefully your car doesn't need anything major. Good luck at the dr's :)


----------



## kirstyjane13

nikkilucky77 said:


> I'm going to try to hold out until Wednesday but I know I won't make it lol. It's hard when you hear of early bfp's and then you think maybe I will get one :)

I did test this morning bfn of course I'm going to try and wait til saturday now, il be 14dpo and then me and dp will both be home so can test together xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Hopeful - thank you. Ttc was over bearing so had to take a few weeks away from here I was starting to go mad im sure... analysing everything. Feel so much better now ive had a few weeks away. Yep 13th is still my official testing day. How are you xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

:hugs:Pro wife:hugs:

Stupid people! :yellowcard:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I don't want to leave you ladies out of the line eye fun today... I can't remember if I mentioned this here or not... dropped a test into a cup of pee last night and couldn't shake the feeling like I was seeing "something" and this afternoon, did a random test and same shadowesque line. So I posted it for votes... what do you all think?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=148823


----------



## ProfWife

I vote for a positive. You're only 11dpo? I think that's going to get darker. I see color on both of them.

Thanks for the hugs! I'm home now. We didn't tell the in-laws what's going on. I'm going to ask him if it's something I should write in a letter to them.

Here we go in the TWW ladies...oh...the frustration :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks for the vote... I hope it gets darker. I need a break from TTC and pregnancy seems to be the only way that's going to happen in this house!

And I'll be honest... I didn't have time to fully catch up after a weekend away... I had to go back and find your post....


ProfWife said:


> Arg....I need a virtual hug. Just spent the afternoon surrounded by tons of children and relatives of hubs who all kept saying how we need to start filling out our branch of the family tree...and tons of people during photos referring to our half of the shot as the infertile side.
> 
> They don't know about our struggles...so I can't blame them for saying insensitive things. I am upset that some can't seem to stay out of others' business though...

And all I can say is WTF? I would have told them, they're family right? In that moment I would have been like it would be fucking hilarious, if only it weren't true! And made them all feel like douchebags. I'm so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## burgbrandy

Fx'd that it gets darker!


----------



## ProfWife

They're extended family, my mother-in-law made one passing comment but it was in reference to something in her past (even though it stung me a bit). 

I'm not one to make waves in the family. Even though I could make things really tense by firing back, it wouldn't be fair to my hubs to pit him against his family.

Weirdest thing, one of the girls who made the comment had fertility issues herself. She had secondary infertility for several years before medical interventions helped her conceive her twins. She's had two more without medical interventions since then. If anyone should understand, she should have.


----------



## ClandestineTX

She was likely saying more about herself than you. That's usually the case when someone unleashes their inner asshole. I'm still just sorry you had to hear such things directed at you. I think anyone who's really had to TTC, whether it's 3 months or 3 years or more, fears infertility. Just an awful thing to say to someone!


----------



## omgbaby

Ughhh. I feel like I'm gonna throw up. I've been hot & nauseous off & on all day. We went to grocery & I was starving. So when we got home I had watermelon, chocolate milk & Doritos. Lmao could be the reason I want to throw up. Having mini pigs n a blanket for dinner :)


----------



## momwithbabies

Omgbaby: It's making me sick just thinking about those food combinations! I hope it's a good sign for you:)

ProfWife: I'm like you in that I don't like to make waves (especially with extended family). Maybe your husband has some ideas on how to handle that situation.

ClandestineTX: Here's hoping those lines are the beginning of something!!!


----------



## momwithbabies

mummy2o said:


> Sorry about that momwithbabies. I know how disappointing that can be. :hugs:
> 
> AFM I went to my fitness class and got home, then my car broke!!! So can't get a test right now as there nearest show to get one is about 30 minute walk! On the plus side I do have a dr's appointment a week tomorrow so could always get a test then. AF has stayed away so I probably am pregnant, but still be cautious just in case it turns into a m/c

That really stinks about your car!!! Here's hoping it is an easy repair. Good luck with the testing either way:)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby: Wow...are you pregnant? :) those are some crazy combos

ClandestineTX: I say positive :). Hope it gets darker for you! 

Prowife: I am like you that way too (not causing waves). I sometimes think it takes a stronger person to be silent. My sister is the queen of bluntness and I am the one always thinking about others feelings :). Way to stay classy!


----------



## momwithbabies

nikkilucky77 said:


> momwithbabies: I'm so sorry :hugs:. I know it is disappointing...on to the next cycle! Good luck hun...I am sure I am there too. I am 8 or 9 dpo but I really feel AF is coming. I o'd early this month so it makes me think that AF is going to be early too. Good luck and think about how great having a baby in the spring (April) will be :).

An April baby would be fine for me! Even though that's probably the worst time to have a baby in my career. I'm a teacher, and April is state assessment time for the kids. But you know, I would never turn down another chance to hold a precious baby in my arms! Maybe you're not out yet, but I hate the anticipation of AF. It's torture!!! Best if luck, and keeping my fingers crossed that the witch stays away.


----------



## nikkilucky77

kirstyjane13 said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to hold out until Wednesday but I know I won't make it lol. It's hard when you hear of early bfp's and then you think maybe I will get one :)
> 
> I did test this morning bfn of course I'm going to try and wait til saturday now, il be 14dpo and then me and dp will both be home so can test together xxClick to expand...


Lol I tested this morning too and same as you. BFN...glaring white...not a hint. I am planning on testing Friday or Saturday again. I don't know I kinda feel like AF is coming...crampy. I even bought AF materials just in case. Maybe I'll jinx it and AF won't come .


----------



## nikkilucky77

momwithbabies said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> momwithbabies: I'm so sorry :hugs:. I know it is disappointing...on to the next cycle! Good luck hun...I am sure I am there too. I am 8 or 9 dpo but I really feel AF is coming. I o'd early this month so it makes me think that AF is going to be early too. Good luck and think about how great having a baby in the spring (April) will be :).
> 
> An April baby would be fine for me! Even though that's probably the worst time to have a baby in my career. I'm a teacher, and April is state assessment time for the kids. But you know, I would never turn down another chance to hold a precious baby in my arms! Maybe you're not out yet, but I hate the anticipation of AF. It's torture!!! Best if luck, and keeping my fingers crossed that the witch stays away.Click to expand...

I'm a teacher too!! You are right about April being crazy busy but I won't say no to a baby either! My hubby's birthday is in April so he really wants that now lol. Like I can just make that happen! And thanks for the luck...hope it works!!


----------



## ProfWife

momwithbabies...from one teacher to another, if they don't know what they need to by the time testing comes around, they won't likely catch on in the days leading up to it. So, if they've had you all the rest of the year, they're just as likely to do well if you're there or taking time to bond with a little one during the testing season


----------



## momwithbabies

Profwife: That's very true. If they don't know it by then, really by March, they're up a creek. Even though there's nothing I can do to help the kids during the test, I think it would still bother me! But really, if I have an April baby, or a baby during ANY month, I would feel soooo blessed. My sister is due October 30th, and I hope I'm pregnant at least before she has the baby. Otherwise, I'll probably be emotional and crazy when I hold her baby. I don't want to be "that" lady:)


----------



## ProfWife

I hear ya. 

I'm dreading the start of the school year since most of the new mothers will be rejoining us and their mantra tends to be "you're next". I heard that all last school year (nope...wasn't pregnant by the end of the school year). I don't really think I can handle it if they start. I may pull anyone who starts in on me aside and let them in that I might not be next and that it would be a huge help to me if they stop what they think are playful comments. (Thankfully, I'm at a private school. So, I can even tell them it's something I want them to pray over.)


----------



## nikkilucky77

I hear you both! I would like to be pregnant by August or September for sure. Wish you both luck :).


----------



## mommyxofxone

I would like to be pregnant now. ;)


----------



## nikkilucky77

LOL me too ;).


----------



## ProfWife

Triple for me! :)


----------



## Mme2kdee

ClandestineTX said:


> I don't want to leave you ladies out of the line eye fun today... I can't remember if I mentioned this here or not... dropped a test into a cup of pee last night and couldn't shake the feeling like I was seeing "something" and this afternoon, did a random test and same shadowesque line. So I posted it for votes... what do you all think?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=148823

Woohoo! I see it!!!! FX'd it gets darker!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## newbie2013

nikkilucky77 said:


> momwithbabies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> momwithbabies: I'm so sorry :hugs:. I know it is disappointing...on to the next cycle! Good luck hun...I am sure I am there too. I am 8 or 9 dpo but I really feel AF is coming. I o'd early this month so it makes me think that AF is going to be early too. Good luck and think about how great having a baby in the spring (April) will be :).
> 
> An April baby would be fine for me! Even though that's probably the worst time to have a baby in my career. I'm a teacher, and April is state assessment time for the kids. But you know, I would never turn down another chance to hold a precious baby in my arms! Maybe you're not out yet, but I hate the anticipation of AF. It's torture!!! Best if luck, and keeping my fingers crossed that the witch stays away.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a teacher too!! You are right about April being crazy busy but I won't say no to a baby either! My hubby's birthday is in April so he really wants that now lol. Like I can just make that happen! And thanks for the luck...hope it works!!Click to expand...

This must be a teacher thread! I'm also a teacher. Even my head teacher would be happy for me if I was to have an April/May baby despite the busy time of year. She's been on at me for three years that I should get pregnant. Of course, she'd MUCH prefer a due date of July so that I don't miss much of school!! Hope our due dates are sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby Fingers crossed your temp goes back up. I know it's hard when you finally have to go back after a vacation. :wacko: I haven't had Doritos in such a long time, yum! Good luck! :flower:

@gabbygabz Date updated. The drop in temps around ovulation and the big jump after looks like it was strong. I understand how tempting it can be to test. Good luck on the 14th...or earlier! :haha:

@chulie I'm pretty good...most of my hair is still on my head! :haha: I'm a bit more rational and calm about this cycle than I was. I am assuming I'm 10 dpo (Tuesday) based on a cd 21 ovulation and now on cd 31. I'm usually 27-29 days, but I know that will change with a later ovulation if that indeed did happen. But I'm still just waiting it out. If it's correct and I make it to a high temp on 13 dpo, I'll test. I should know something by the weekend. How are you?

@momwithbabies I'm sorry. I know it sucks to wait it out and it hurts so much to see a negative as well because then you feel out. You're *not* out yet. :hugs:

@mummy2o Sticky baby dust to you! :happydance: Sorry about the car. We've dealt with a little of that lately. 

@kirstyjane13 I understand needing a break away from everything. I hope it helped. I think I am 10 dpo and just waiting it out. I've had a bit of an odd cycle this time. I'm kind of at the point of wanting to find out and move on to next cycle if needed. Other than that things have been pretty good for me. We are going to be working on our landscaping a bit more tomorrow so I'm excited about that! Fingers crossed for a BFP on Saturday! :flower:

@ClandestineTX :hi: First, welcome back! Second, I've been wondering about you! Third, I do think I see something!! Those temps look nice too. When will you test again? 

@ProfWife I'm glad you're back home and can relax. If you do not want to go into detail with the family, perhaps it can be something as simple as "the way you talked to us really hurt our feelings, what if we were trying and hadn't been able to conceive yet, wouldn't that make you think/speak differently?" That way you don't have to be too open about your situation, but you get it out there that there could be something going on and it might make them think about what they say next time. Or even have your husband say it since he may feel more comfortable with it. :thumbup:


AFM I want to be pregnant now too! :haha: Honestly I'm to the point where if someone/something could tell me, keep trying it will happen in July/August/October/whichever specific month, I would feel better while waiting! 

Ladies, I'm also a teacher, but one who is not currently teaching. :haha: I'm considering starting graduate school soon. We definitely have a smart, wonderful group here full of intelligent ladies from all walks in life. I'm so grateful that all of you are sharing it with me! :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

Clandestine - those temperatures do look high to me, that's great! I think I see something on the test too. 

Ladies in the TWW - FX that you see BFP soon! 

ProfWife - I'm sorry people are so incredibly insensitive. I just don't get why people feel the need to comment on someone else's private reproductive life. It's hurtful to those struggling with infertility or who genuinely are choosing to remain child-free (because they are not ready to be parents/want to be aunts and uncles only, or because there are financial/other reasons). 

AFM - the husband is finally home, yay! Hoping to be in for August testing :).


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful - FX for you this weekend. :)


----------



## lesh07

Well af gone. Time to start the marathon again. Should be due for af 2nd august. Fingers X'd for me and everyone else. xx


----------



## lilly_bum

hey ladies im bk what a shity month i had what i thought was ib about 3 weeks ago but the witch got me ive got a question my last af was may 20th but this af i started 6th july and it only lasted 3 days when mine normaly lasts a weeks i also thought it would have been heavier coz i missed a month do you think thats normal? i will be testing again the end of july x


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW Thanks! I'm glad your husband is home. :thumbup: I'll be here to cheer you (and probably me) on for August! I'm going to make a serious game plan this time if it doesn't work...well nothing too medical yet, just more overall planning and I might use opks again. I'm not sure if I want to use them again next month or give it one more month without them. I only really used them for two months before. 

@lesh07 Great news! It's always so much better to be past the fear of af showing and the pain she brings. On to the marathon and two dark, pink lines!! I added you to test on the 2nd. Good luck! :flower:

@lilly_bum I'm so sorry to hear that you've been having such a hard time. :hugs: Going by the 35 day cycle you have on your ticker, I imagine your cycle should have started on or around June 23. July 6th is 13 days late for that. Do you think you might have ovulated late in your May-June cycle? Perhaps a week or so late so that those extra 13 might have been lp days? I can't remember, do you temp? I'm just speculating and wish I could help. It does seem strange that your cycle varied in length and that af varied as well. I'd say monitor this next cycle and see what happens. Sometimes the body surprises us, but I would maybe talk to a doctor if you have trouble with it again this month. Fingers crossed for a BFP instead of all that! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*July is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 9: Kalush
 



Attached Files:







lbd2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## omgbaby

Im so tired. On my mini vacation I slept so much now back at work I hate waking up. Lmao it's just so warm in bed!!! Temp went down again, still above coverline though. Praying it goes up tomorrow!!! I don't think it'll end in a BFP though because most have high temps until bfp. I think even though mine are still above the coverline they just aren't as high as I would hope they'd be to be a pregnancy chart.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Stark white BFN this morning. No idea what was going on with those tests the last two days, but guessing it was just a tease. ETA for :witch: is Thursday, so just waiting...


----------



## gabbygabz

So many teachers on this thread! I'm an attorney myself but my husband is a high school guidance counselor so that counts by marriage right?? :winkwink:


----------



## melann13

I used to teach high school Latin and Biology, but am back in school for PhD in behavioral neuroscience, so I will be teaching again in a few years, but at a university instead!
I also taught programs at the humane society, a nature center and the zoo. I do enjoy the older students though. Respect to those of you who have a class full of little ones!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm working on a PhD, too, but as time passes... starting to think I'd rather teach 3rd to 5th graders. Less whining than graduate students!


----------



## chulie

Ya know...I am clearly drawn to teachers...even in my group of friends...their ALL teachers!hahahaha...I'm the only one who went down the Financial route......I work in accounting....doing financials and month end statements for Projects in the Power sector.....Fun! lmao...I actually do love my job.....The people are awesome...hahaha..


----------



## momwithbabies

AF got me today. On to the next cycle. We are going on a little family vacation around the 22nd-25th, so I'm hoping ovulation will not happen during that time. The good news about this last cycle is that it was quite a bit shorter than my last several cycles. So I really can't predict what this cycle will bring. What will be will be, though.

I love that there are so many teachers and teaching families on here! Isn't summer heaven?!? I enjoy spending time with my kids and sleeping in a little bit! And I actually have a semi-clean house! I teach 6th grade Language Arts and love it! 

Clandestine: Sorry about the BFN! I have no clue why those other tests would look so promising. 

Omgbaby:I hope you get some rest and that your temp goes back up. 

Gabbygabz: Yes, married to a counselor counts! I've thought about going back to school to become a counselor, but I'm just not sure I'm ready to let go of the classroom. Bless your husband for all he has to handle!

Melann: I'm not sure if I could handle teaching high school kids or adults for that matter! I'm glad there are people out there like you that desire to educate these "bigger" children.

Hopeful: I'm glad you are more relaxed this cycle. I think that helps quite a bit.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm a teacher too. I teach 4-5 years olds at the moment. It's amazing how many teachers there are on here. :wacko:

When one very nosey person asked me today when I was having children. I pretended that my class had put me off having them. I told her that to shut her up but it back fired as she then started trying to talk me into having kids! Arrrgghh:growlmad:

Seem to have ovulated slightly later than expected according to clear blue. So that will push back this months bfp! :haha: (feeling positive today)

Hope everybody is ok . X:hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

It's funny. Some believe it's so hard to teach high schoolers (that's my primary job), but I'd think the lower grades in elementary school would be the hardest! I may have a ton of students, but at least I get a break from them about every hour since we change classes. Elementary teachers don't really get breaks; most even eat with the kids for lunch. I couldn't do that. To have 20-30 hyper, little ones around me all day...I just don't have that much energy. Give me a group of 14-18 year olds any day!

Clandestine - I hear you with the whining. I'm prepping for a college course right now, but it's for working adults. I have 10 who I have to teach APA standard research writing to in only 6 weeks. It's a whirlwind of a summer class!


----------



## kirstyjane13

Clandestinetx - Im sure I see a line on both tests. Sorry to hear you had a bfn this morning, how many dpo are you xx

Hopeful - thank you, when are you going to test? Ooh landscaping sounds fun! and definitely something else to think about other than ttc! xx

Momwithbabies - sorry af got you, good luck next cycle xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

nikkilucky77 said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to hold out until Wednesday but I know I won't make it lol. It's hard when you hear of early bfp's and then you think maybe I will get one :)
> 
> I did test this morning bfn of course I'm going to try and wait til saturday now, il be 14dpo and then me and dp will both be home so can test together xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol I tested this morning too and same as you. BFN...glaring white...not a hint. I am planning on testing Friday or Saturday again. I don't know I kinda feel like AF is coming...crampy. I even bought AF materials just in case. Maybe I'll jinx it and AF won't come .Click to expand...


I have felt quite crampy today too, I don't normally get cramps until the witch is here so not sure if its a good sign or not. I have brought af materials today too. let's hope we have both jinxed it and get our bfp! xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

@kirstyjane13: 12 DPO today. Those tests were from late PM of 10 DPO and afternoon of 11 DPO. FMU was stark BFN this morning, but something also questionable on the one I did with SMU, just didn't notice it until awhile later. Just have to wait it out - not terribly optimistic, but it is weird, because I've been using these tests for ages and have never seen anything like this before (even from this lot #, had 50 only 8 remaining). The great wait continues!


----------



## kirstyjane13

ClandestineTX said:


> @kirstyjane13: 12 DPO today. Those tests were from late PM of 10 DPO and afternoon of 11 DPO. FMU was stark BFN this morning, but something also questionable on the one I did with SMU, just didn't notice it until awhile later. Just have to wait it out - not terribly optimistic, but it is weird, because I've been using these tests for ages and have never seen anything like this before (even from this lot #, had 50 only 8 remaining). The great wait continues!

the waiting is the worst isn't it! fx'd for you. when will you test again or will you wait until after af is due? xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tomorrow, testing again. Also Thursday (ETA for she-who-should-not-be-named) and every morning until I have a reason to stop testing... just crazy waiting. As usual!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm a teacher too. I teach 4-5 years olds at the moment. It's amazing how many teachers there are on here. :wacko:
> 
> When one very nosey person asked me today when I was having children. I pretended that my class had put me off having them. I told her that to shut her up but it back fired as she then started trying to talk me into having kids! Arrrgghh:growlmad:
> 
> Seem to have ovulated slightly later than expected according to clear blue. So that will push back this months bfp! :haha: (feeling positive today)
> 
> Hope everybody is ok . X:hugs:

I teach 4-5 year olds too!! Jeez this is a teacher-heavy thread :). Hopeful14 said it right...wonderful and intelligent women in this thread!


----------



## nikkilucky77

kirstyjane13 said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to hold out until Wednesday but I know I won't make it lol. It's hard when you hear of early bfp's and then you think maybe I will get one :)
> 
> I did test this morning bfn of course I'm going to try and wait til saturday now, il be 14dpo and then me and dp will both be home so can test together xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol I tested this morning too and same as you. BFN...glaring white...not a hint. I am planning on testing Friday or Saturday again. I don't know I kinda feel like AF is coming...crampy. I even bought AF materials just in case. Maybe I'll jinx it and AF won't come .Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have felt quite crampy today too, I don't normally get cramps until the witch is here so not sure if its a good sign or not. I have brought af materials today too. let's hope we have both jinxed it and get our bfp! xxClick to expand...

Same here on the cramps! But today I had a .5 drop in temp...I hope that it is just my implant dip...I am 9/10 dpo...depending on which one I look at FF or ovufriend. You know whenever I am prepared for something though I tend to jinx it so I really hope we both get our bfps :flower:


----------



## nikkilucky77

ClandestineTX: I am hoping it was just too early for you...good luck!! I'll be crossing my fingers for you.

momwithbabies: At least it is here and you can focus on the next cycle :). Good luck hun! And yes summers are heaven...and my house is finally clean too lol. I will probably be behind you with af and ready for the next cycle. I am going to try the "chulie method." ;)


----------



## momwithbabies

Nikkilucky: Hopefully this is your month, but of not, I'm doing the Chulie Method as well.

Woohoo to the Chulie Method! I monitored CM and felt the ovulation pains and AF showed up on time. This cycle I am hoping we BD more on those build up to EWCM days and 3 days after. Easier said than done!


----------



## stargazer0726

so funny, I am a teacher too, well a substitute teacher really. I started graduate school pregnant with my first and ended the mat program pregnant with my second and just decided that substituting would be easier on me and the kids!!


----------



## chulie

Hahahahaha. The Chulie method lives on!!! You GO girls!!!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Oh I am all about the Chulie method this cycle! Lol. I ovulated either yesterday or today so we've been in a bding marathon! Will DTD at least today and tomorrow and maybe another day after that. Then on to the 2ww, which I much prefer over the first two weeks! The nice thing has been that it has been absolutely and completely stress free this cycle because I wasn't worried about counting cycle days or getting it "just right". Have just been listening to my body!


----------



## mommyxofxone

momwithbabies said:


> AF got me today. On to the next cycle. We are going on a little family vacation around the 22nd-25th, so I'm hoping ovulation will not happen during that time. The good news about this last cycle is that it was quite a bit shorter than my last several cycles. So I really can't predict what this cycle will bring. What will be will be, though..

:hugs::hugs: hun




funny ladies i went to school to be a second grade teacher, have an AA degree in teaching early childhood edu and then just stopped. now i'm just a sahm. 

have been feeling crampy too- randomly during the day, once yesterday, and like twice today. very strange, and so now i'm assuming i'm really in the tww as my temp dropped to coverline this am, but i just still am not sure about anything. 

Before i had my daughter- that june cycle was our first trying. no lie, it was like 70 days. I'm also wondering if i'm just not fertile til the fall because i have different ewcm in the fall and not much else in the summer if it's how it was that year. :/ i've known a ton of moms that seem to be fertile about the same time for each child so all their kids are born a few days apart. Very curious.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Shoot...I think I am out. After bd with hubby...spotting :(. Now I'm just waiting for af to come...on to next month!


----------



## Kalush

:hugs: to those who got af. Think we are due for a large amount of April babies! Also, so many teachers! That's great, you guys are amazing. I wouldn't have the patience to deal with other people's kids all day. 

Clandestine - Sorry about the bfn this morning, maybe that was the bad test. Hoping that your next one has a line again.

Prowife - :hugs: Some people aren't very considerate. DH's grandma asked us when we were going to have another one this weekend, made me a bit sad since af was hanging out with me then.

Katy - YaY for dh getting home. Good luck for August!

omgbaby - Hope your temp stays up!

kksy - Sounds like you have your bases covered! Hope the Chulie method is a success! 

AF is finally gone, time to start waiting to O. I hope it will be sometime next week. One nice thing about these short lp cycles is a light, short, painless af. I could really get use to it. I really haven't the slightest clue what this cycle is going to look like though. I have some vitex in my amazon shopping chart, still debating if I should get it. I would really just like my body to figure it out, but I'm starting to get impatient. I'm thinking I should just go ahead and order, then if this cycle still stays all wonky I can start it when af shows up.


----------



## momwithbabies

nikkilucky77 said:


> Shoot...I think I am out. After bd with hubby...spotting :(. Now I'm just waiting for af to come...on to next month!

I'm so sorry! Hopefully August will be our month.


----------



## nikkilucky77

momwithbabies said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Shoot...I think I am out. After bd with hubby...spotting :(. Now I'm just waiting for af to come...on to next month!
> 
> I'm so sorry! Hopefully August will be our month.Click to expand...

Hope so :). I think I'm going to try to throw out temping too. I didn't use opk's last month and I wonder if I stop using everything and just focus on bding/cm...maybe that will work in my favor? Good luck to you too!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby Some pregnancy charts only go higher at the end, which I guess is because it happened after they implanted. It's great that you're still above the coverline. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@ClandestineTX I'm sorry. Your temps are looking very nice and I'm still hopeful that you get dark lines very soon. :hugs: I've heard some ladies get better results with smu in the early stages. Try first and second tomorrow if you can. :thumbup: I bet there is a lot of whining from graduate students. Younger students don't really care until grades are in. Then the whining from them and their parents flood in. :haha: 

@gabbygabz I wanted to be a lawyer when I was younger. It definitely counts for your husband to be in education. You never know, you could probably teach some law courses. :flower:

@melann13 I'm considering switching to community college or university level or getting an administration degree after graduate school. I like teaching high school, but I think I would be happier with older or younger students. :flower:

@chulie Very interesting, honestly! I manage our finances and helped with small businesses. There's something nice about numbers and organization. I am huge on lists, organization, and planning. :thumbup:

@momwithbabies I'm sorry that af is here. :hugs: I hope you have a good time on vacation. One good thing is that af shouldn't be around on your vacation. That can be the worst for it to slow you down and keep you from having fun. I hope this cycle is also shorter and is a little more predictable for you. :thumbup:

@Lazydaisys It sucks having to pretend not to want something when you want it sooo badly, but I usually feel like it's better than having to get into a deeper conversation with people. I'm glad you're feeling positive and I can't wait to add your BFP to the list!! :flower:

@kirstyjane13 I will test this weekend if my temp is still up high by 13 dpo. I should know either way by Sunday. :flower:

@nikkilucky77 9 or 10 dpo would be a good time for a dip. It could mean implantation(!!) and it's also too early to mean anything bad! :flower: As far as the spotting, I hope it's just spotting from bd or maybe implantation?? Is it like the start of normal af? Are you close to your normal lp?

@stargazer0726 Hey, a substitute teacher is very valuable! Honestly, I admire that you can go into a room of kids that don't know you and probably want to test you at first. You also have to jump into whatever they are doing and I know that teachers do not always leave the best plans for you either. That would be kind of frightening for me at first. :haha:

@kksy9b It's so great to hear that it has been more relaxing for you and that you feel good about this cycle. Good luck! :flower:

@Kalush I understand wanting to get used to a lighter, shorter af. I always thought it must be so nice for girls who had long cycles and only had so many cycles a year when I was younger. Mine was a fairly 'normal' monthly cycle but I hated having af. I feel bad now and know it's probably harder now when they are planning ttc. I hope O comes soon for you. Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

What @mommyxofxone said about being more fertile in the fall made me remember something I read the other day. I read about how men produce better sperm at certain times of the year. I didn't keep that link, but I searched and found another that you can look at. 

It basically says that:
- men have healthier sperm in the winter and in early spring. 
- semen contains more sperm, moves faster, and has fewer abnormalities in the winter
- sperm quality declines steadily from spring onwards
- one reason may be because cooler temperatures are better for sperm

Click here for that article.



While searching for that I stumbled upon another interesting read. This one is called " Semen is 'good for women's health and helps fight depression'". Yeah, it says that chemicals in semen promote well-being and affectionate feelings. :haha: It promotes *ahem* oral stimulation. :blush: It's also supposed to help with concentration and cognitive tasks. I can see how those chemicals do provide those benefits, but I'm not so sure they work coming from that source. :haha: What do you think?

Click here to read that article. 




To round it out, I also found an article that suggests that semen can help trigger ovulation. The protein in semen is supposed to trigger the release of other hormones that signal for the ovary to release the egg. This makes me think that starting bd earlier in the cycle and before ovulation is due might be beneficial for that reason too.

Click here to read this.


----------



## 291

No luck so far here, AF due late July.


----------



## newbie2013

Well, ladies, my bbt thermometer arrived!! I'm going to start temping properly tomorrow morning but I don't know how successful I'll be this cycle with my niece coming to stay for a week (starting tomorrow) so there will be some bed-juggling while she's here... I started for good old ff the other day with a regular thermometer but I'm excited to start with a proper bbt one. Of course, this cycle is a trial run since dh isn't here... but I'm sure it will take me a few cycles to get the hang of it anyway. 

Looking forward to hearing about the next round of testing from all of you!!


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful2014 said:


> @KatyW Thanks! I'm glad your husband is home. :thumbup: I'll be here to cheer you (and probably me) on for August! I'm going to make a serious game plan this time if it doesn't work...well nothing too medical yet, just more overall planning and I might use opks again. I'm not sure if I want to use them again next month or give it one more month without them. I only really used them for two months before.
> 
> @lesh07 Great news! It's always so much better to be past the fear of af showing and the pain she brings. On to the marathon and two dark, pink lines!! I added you to test on the 2nd. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @lilly_bum I'm so sorry to hear that you've been having such a hard time. :hugs: Going by the 35 day cycle you have on your ticker, I imagine your cycle should have started on or around June 23. July 6th is 13 days late for that. Do you think you might have ovulated late in your May-June cycle? Perhaps a week or so late so that those extra 13 might have been lp days? I can't remember, do you temp? I'm just speculating and wish I could help. It does seem strange that your cycle varied in length and that af varied as well. I'd say monitor this next cycle and see what happens. Sometimes the body surprises us, but I would maybe talk to a doctor if you have trouble with it again this month. Fingers crossed for a BFP instead of all that! :flower:

Hopeful - Well, I hope you are here and pregnant, but if it's not this cycle I"ll be there with you hopefully testing in August. I also have a serious, slightly overkill plan for next time haha. But mostly, just a lot of BD the week prior to O. 

Oh, and wow, I think I am one of the few non-teachers here. I am on parental leave from my job on a Dept of Defense bank on an Army base in the Netherlands (we live in Germany but next to the Dutch border). My undergrad. degree had nothing to do with this profession, ha. Hope to go to graduate school within a few years for a Masters in Social Work to make a career change.


----------



## KatyW

Clandestine - I see you're in a bit of TWW agony with the faint line. FX for you! We're rooting for you here!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@291 I'm sorry. :hugs: How have you been? Fingers crossed for a July BFP! :flower:

@newbie2013 I'm glad your bbt thermometer is there! I definitely think it's great that you are starting already. This way you will have something to compare it to next month when dh is back and you're ready to go! It will definitely help you determine when ovulation is so you can better predict it next month as well. That's one more step forward, I say! :flower: 

@KatyW We will have to discuss plans and encourage each other! :haha: That sounds like a neat job. What's it like living in Germany? Is it going to be a long-term stay or are you there for an Army placement for now? I really would like to go to Europe in the future. :flower:


----------



## mummy2o

nikkilucky77 said:


> momwithbabies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Shoot...I think I am out. After bd with hubby...spotting :(. Now I'm just waiting for af to come...on to next month!
> 
> I'm so sorry! Hopefully August will be our month.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope so :). I think I'm going to try to throw out temping too. I didn't use opk's last month and I wonder if I stop using everything and just focus on bding/cm...maybe that will work in my favor? Good luck to you too!Click to expand...

I had spotting after DTD with OH. I ended up pregnant. You never know.


----------



## Hopeful2014

mummy2o said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwithbabies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Shoot...I think I am out. After bd with hubby...spotting :(. Now I'm just waiting for af to come...on to next month!
> 
> I'm so sorry! Hopefully August will be our month.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope so :). I think I'm going to try to throw out temping too. I didn't use opk's last month and I wonder if I stop using everything and just focus on bding/cm...maybe that will work in my favor? Good luck to you too!Click to expand...
> 
> I had spotting after DTD with OH. I ended up pregnant. You never know.Click to expand...

Very true. BTW let me know when to make it official on here! :happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

After doctors next week. Just going to get the professionals to say, then it will seem more real.


----------



## sugarlumps

I am also one of the few who isn't a teacher on here, I'm a hairdresser, but only part time these days as I'm at home with the kids. OH is a plumber.

Not much here to report anyway, only on cd5, af has gone too. I haven't been charting this month, after the chemical last month I was driving myself crazy with temping so I've decided to knock it on the head. I'm just gonna bd every other day all cycle - if I've got the stamina for it anyway haha!

Hope everyone is doing well anyway, and that we all get some good news soon :)


----------



## ProfWife

FF changed my o date when I added in today's temp...by 3 days. We went from excellent timing to mediocre. Sometimes I hate that program!


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful - Plans next cycle: amping up the healthy eating, including pineapple with a bit of core right after O along with sunflower seeds/seed butter, I figure it can't hurt, plus these are delicious to me. OPKs (Clearblue, which I bought on Amazon Prime during a weak moment of desperation, ha, I spent too much on these), a little wine and relaxation too. What are your plans (if you aren't pregnant now that is)?

Living here in Germany is nice - we've been here over 2 years so we have adjusted to life, and are here with the Air Force (there are a bunch of American bases/NATO bases all over Germany). We get homesick sometimes, mainly for family, since it's so expensive & difficult to travel home. Europe is full of beautiful travel destinations, and we've tried to take advantage of our time here. Message me if you ever want travel tips here :).

Oh, & we have just one year left here! Hence why I am crazy to get pregnant asap - I really loved giving birth in Germany/ I don't want to go through an international move while pregnant, yikes. But I'm willing to do what it takes...


----------



## KatyW

ProfWife said:


> FF changed my o date when I added in today's temp...by 3 days. We went from excellent timing to mediocre. Sometimes I hate that program!

FF can be evil sometimes. I play around with the different settings because sometimes I don't believe the Advanced detector, ha.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mummy2o I'm very excited for you. Good luck! :flower:

@sugarlumps I think being a hairdresser would be so neat. I bet you can do cool, nice hairstyles all the time! :thumbup: I hope the more relaxed approach helps you mentally and in getting pregnant. I had an early loss in June. I'm sure you know, but your cycle can be a bit off. Not everyone is and a lot of the ladies I've talked to had pretty normal cycles after. I normally ovulate between cd 13-16 and this month it was cd 21. I just wanted to tell you in case your cycle is longer or ovulation time seems off since you're not temping. However, I think the bding every other day will get it!! :thumbup: 

@ProfWife Oh no! :wacko: Have you tried adding in a fake potential temp for tomorrow to see if it changes it back? Or tried comparing the 'advanced' and 'fam' setting? If you're really worried you might try another site to compare as well. Ovufriend is another good one.

@KatyW Tenative plans: :haha: I plan to vary up bd time. It's usually am, which works better but I need to throw in some afternoon or pm. I plan to go at least every other day soon after af leaves (if she arrives). Then hopefully try to go every day from cd 12-cd 21 because that covers a day before my earliest ovulation and the day of this late ovulation. I hope varying up am and pm will make sure there is some ready at all times as well. I think I may enjoy a drink or two as well if af comes! I haven't had anything since March and if it has to come again, I will enjoy one instead of watching others! :haha: That's all I have for now, if she comes I will get more serious probably and add a few extras. I'll keep you updated! I bet it will be such a cool story for your daughter to have been born in Germany. I hope so much you're able to have baby #2 while in Germany as well. Oh-I just noticed your daughter's birthday is my birthday as well! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*July is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:

July 10: MamaPeaches
 



Attached Files:







Baby-Dust.gif
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nikkilucky77

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words! Temp went back up .2...still cramping. But no more spotting for now. I hope tomorrow's temp will just keep going up :).

Prowife: I kinda hate FF for that too. I know the first cycle it wouldn't give me crosshairs and then this month it was earlier than ever....my cycles are pretty much the same so I thought it was weird. Did you do opk's too or just temping? Because you could be right and FF could be wrong :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Af is officially gone today. Yesterday was just one spot. Super short af for me.

My plan: bd every other day until a positive opk/ewcm, then bd every day until o is confirmed with temps. Also taking triple dose of black cohosh since im not taking clomid this cycle. I may use progesterone cream this cycle too. Not sure yet. I have some left from when i tried it a few months ago.

Im also not a teacher...im a state tested nurses aide. I have been off work for a little over year because hubby didnt like me working all the time and he wanted to support our family alone. (hes a little old school.) But i just started working yesterday as a home health aide. I have one client, a cute old woman, that i go check on for an hour monday-friday. Only 5 hours a week, but at least i feel like im contributing again.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: you always forget your update

@KatyW: I grew up on US military bases in West Germany - loved it!

AFM... another squinter on my page from this morning. Not getting excited, as I think I'm starting to convince myself something is wrong with the tests or if it is actually hCG it's not rising fast enough to get excited about. And the waiting continues...


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi ladies. I tested yesterday at 11 dpo don't think I see anything (attached picture). Decided I'm not gonna test again until the weekend. My temps are still high so I'm holding onto hope! Never know for sure until your late or the witch shows. The waiting drives me crazy, so I'm trying to stay distracted. I hope everyone else is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ProfWife

11dpo is still early. If you didn't implant until 9dpo, you likely wouldn't see it show up until almost 5 days later from the information I've seen. The HCG needs to build up in your system.

AFM, I took out two less than reliable temps from June (one I woke up late and adjusted it, the other we were traveling and I didn't sleep well/had been tossing and turning awake for likely over 45 minutes when I took it + sunburned). As soon as I took that second temp out, it popped my O-date back to the CD13. I'm more convinced that it was CD14. 

Either way, I'm waiting until the beginning of next week to test. I should be 12dpo on Monday. Planning on testing Monday, Wednesday and Friday. I should have a clear yes or no by then if I O-ed on CD13. If it was CD16, I'll should still be able to tell something by the Friday test. 

Going by the RE's office to drop off my script for my repeat HSG today. Hubs has his SA repeat next week. We'll know a lot by then. If both tests come back good or improved, we can continue with timed intercourse until the year mark with support of clomid. If I come back with a blocked tube but he's improved, we'll look at ultrasound monitoring with clomid. If his numbers haven't improved, whether my tubes are blocked or not, we may be looking at IUI after October. I may opt to wait until January so that I'll be done with marching band season. 

Praying we just get pregnant. It would be a LOT easier!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Prowife: at least you have a plan. I also hope you just get pregnant and don't need any of the other stuff, but at least if it doesn't work out the good old fashion way, you have a plan and a doctor who's supporting you - that counts, too!


----------



## gabbygabz

Morning ladies!

KatyW: My husband actually went back to school for his masters in social work and made a career change after 10 years in marketing to high school counseling. He's absolutely loved every minute and I get to live vicariously through his summers off!

Sending good thoughts to everyone still playing the waiting game. I myself opted to test this morning at 8 dpo because I'm crazy and have too many internet cheapies to burn apparently. I also had acupuncture this morning and all of the points she hit were going crazy today for the first time so I'm hoping the increased blood flow is a good sign. Otherwise temp is high, feeling slightly crampy/pulling in the abdomen but could well be due to the 100mg of clomid this time around. REALLY trying to manage the fine line between positive thinking and getting my hopes up!

Happy Hump Day all (especially those in :sex: mode!) :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

@Clandestine - As long as I talk directly to my doctor, I'm fine. Her staff is HORRIBLE for communications and messages. I love HER though.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Tested this morning at 8 dpo and have a shadow on my test but it looks pink like it could be the start for me :thumbup: I use the green handled with black writing IC's I have never had so much as an evap on them so hopefully this is real. If I get another line tomorrow I will bust out the frer :thumbup:


----------



## MamaPeaches

Fx for you Ruskiegirl! Hope you get a good BFP on the frer!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am excited today too , Today is this we bought one of the raffle tickets at $100 each they only sell 5000 so good odds for us hoping we win something even if a smaller prize :thumbup: There is some door prizes too it should be fun nice its gonna be nice outside also
https://www.nic.edu/websites/default.aspx?dpt=133&pageId=2383

Here is a pic of today's test it is the bottom one :thumbup: The one above it is from last night before bed
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0887_zpsa5b81c2a.jpg


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Ruskiegirl: FX for you, ma'am! I see a little something on that last one... looks kind of like mine... hopefully yours gets dark quickly so you don't have to worry about whether or not there's really something there!


----------



## gabbygabz

Ruskiegirl I see something on that last one too! Fingers crossed. Was just thinking this morning that I would kill for even a shadow of a line on one of those ICs! Sending you happy darker line thoughts!


----------



## omgbaby

Well. Temp went up a little. I've noticed it'll go down 2 days then back up on the third day. 

We had training for work today & at one point we were standing up & I had so much pressure/pulling I almost had to sit down. Then about an hour later I had pinching on right side that lasted about 5 mins. Fx


----------



## mommyxofxone

nikkilucky77 said:


> Shoot...I think I am out. After bd with hubby...spotting :(. Now I'm just waiting for af to come...on to next month!

:hugs:



Kalush said:


> AF is finally gone, time to start waiting to O. I hope it will be sometime next week. One nice thing about these short lp cycles is a light, short, painless af. I could really get use to it. I really haven't the slightest clue what this cycle is going to look like though. I have some vitex in my amazon shopping chart, still debating if I should get it. I would really just like my body to figure it out, but I'm starting to get impatient. I'm thinking I should just go ahead and order, then if this cycle still stays all wonky I can start it when af shows up.

you are so lucky you know when you O!!! and i always have heavy and painful af!!! what's vitex? not familiar with it. and i hate waiting. always waiting.



Hopeful2014 said:


> What @mommyxofxone said about being more fertile in the fall made me remember something I read the other day. I read about how men produce better sperm at certain times of the year. I didn't keep that link, but I searched and found another that you can look at.

you know i get the serious ewcm and then i get the bit of blood in it too- which is supposed to be a super good sign for fertility. which is the month i conceived my first. and i haven't even had any ewcm this month.



newbie2013 said:


> Well, ladies, my bbt thermometer arrived!! I'm going to start temping properly tomorrow morning but I don't know how successful I'll be this cycle with my niece coming to stay for a week (starting tomorrow) so there will be some bed-juggling while she's here... I started for good old ff the other day with a regular thermometer but I'm excited to start with a proper bbt one. Of course, this cycle is a trial run since dh isn't here... but I'm sure it will take me a few cycles to get the hang of it anyway.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about the next round of testing from all of you!!

congrats on your new therm!!!! it's amazing the difference :)



ProfWife said:


> FF changed my o date when I added in today's temp...by 3 days. We went from excellent timing to mediocre. Sometimes I hate that program!

i hate when it changes it. terrible. so sorry.



ClandestineTX said:


> @Hopeful: you always forget your update
> 
> @KatyW: I grew up on US military bases in West Germany - loved it!
> 
> AFM... another squinter on my page from this morning. Not getting excited, as I think I'm starting to convince myself something is wrong with the tests or if it is actually hCG it's not rising fast enough to get excited about. And the waiting continues...

where's the test hun? 



MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies. I tested yesterday at 11 dpo don't think I see anything (attached picture). Decided I'm not gonna test again until the weekend. My temps are still high so I'm holding onto hope! Never know for sure until your late or the witch shows. The waiting drives me crazy, so I'm trying to stay distracted. I hope everyone else is doing well!

i don't see anything either though hun but could be too early yet! 



Ruskiegirl said:


> I am excited today too , Today is this we bought one of the raffle tickets at $100 each they only sell 5000 so good odds for us hoping we win something even if a smaller prize :thumbup: There is some door prizes too it should be fun nice its gonna be nice outside also
> https://www.nic.edu/websites/default.aspx?dpt=133&pageId=2383
> 
> Here is a pic of today's test it is the bottom one :thumbup: The one above it is from last night before bed
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0887_zpsa5b81c2a.jpg

i def see it on the last one!!!!!



omgbaby said:


> Well. Temp went up a little. I've noticed it'll go down 2 days then back up on the third day.
> 
> We had training for work today & at one point we were standing up & I had so much pressure/pulling I almost had to sit down. Then about an hour later I had pinching on right side that lasted about 5 mins. Fx

sounds like good signs hun!!!! fx'd!




AFM- i've had cramping the last three days, was also kind of cold yesterday evening. strange as my husband was so hot. my daughter was sweating. and i wanted a coat.

temp jumped again this am, but slept horribly. And then i did the ferning scope like every morning and thought i saw something starting- but then i did it again and saw nothing. :/ i don't know.


----------



## ClandestineTX

mommyxofxone said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> @Hopeful: you always forget your update
> 
> @KatyW: I grew up on US military bases in West Germany - loved it!
> 
> AFM... another squinter on my page from this morning. Not getting excited, as I think I'm starting to convince myself something is wrong with the tests or if it is actually hCG it's not rising fast enough to get excited about. And the waiting continues...
> 
> where's the test hun?
> ...
> 
> AFM- i've had cramping the last three days, was also kind of cold yesterday evening. strange as my husband was so hot. my daughter was sweating. and i wanted a coat.
> 
> temp jumped again this am, but slept horribly. And then i did the ferning scope like every morning and thought i saw something starting- but then i did it again and saw nothing. :/ i don't know.Click to expand...

Link to test picture: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ecret-baby-making-texas-103.html#post28348835

Temps going down before ovulation (at least in my case) have always been a good sign!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ClandestineTX said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> @Hopeful: you always forget your update
> 
> @KatyW: I grew up on US military bases in West Germany - loved it!
> 
> AFM... another squinter on my page from this morning. Not getting excited, as I think I'm starting to convince myself something is wrong with the tests or if it is actually hCG it's not rising fast enough to get excited about. And the waiting continues...
> 
> where's the test hun?
> ...
> 
> AFM- i've had cramping the last three days, was also kind of cold yesterday evening. strange as my husband was so hot. my daughter was sweating. and i wanted a coat.
> 
> temp jumped again this am, but slept horribly. And then i did the ferning scope like every morning and thought i saw something starting- but then i did it again and saw nothing. :/ i don't know.Click to expand...
> 
> Link to test picture: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ecret-baby-making-texas-103.html#post28348835
> 
> Temps going down before ovulation (at least in my case) have always been a good sign!Click to expand...

I see it hun looks good I would try a frer :hugs:


----------



## nikkilucky77

ClandestineTX & Ruskiegirl: I see something for both of you :)...good luck!!!


----------



## ProfWife

@Ruskiegirl - I see something on that last one, too! Crossing fingers this is IT!

@Clandestine - I think I see something on yours, too!


----------



## Lazydaisys

My fingers are crossed for you ruskiegirl. x


----------



## Mme2kdee

Good luck!!! I see it Ruskie!!!


----------



## stargazer0726

I see a line on that last one!!!! FX'ed!!!!


----------



## stargazer0726

ok, so super gross question... I have been using opk's and dong a TON of bd'ing but i wanted to start monitoring my cm too, the problem is i'm having a hard time determining what is cm and what is..ummm... left over, if ya catch my drift. How do you ladies determine that?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I'm glad the spotting stopped and that your temp is back up! Good luck! :flower:

@burgbrandy I think it's great that you check in on her. I know it helps and really brightens their day when they get visits. It sounds like you have a good plan for this month. Good luck! :flower:

@MamaPeaches Your temps are very, very good! Are you having any symptoms? Fingers crossed!! :flower:

@ProfWife I'm glad it moved back for you. It is good to know that you'll have some answers/plans just in case. I hope it just happens for you though! Good luck! :flower:

@gabbygabz Nice temps! I hope the increased blood flow is a good sign, that's so neat! Good luck!! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl That is quite a jump in temp today! I can't wait for you test. Fingers crossed for two dark, pink lines! :flower:

@omgbaby I hope that pressure and pinching are early signs for you! Good luck! :flower:

@mommyxofxone Fingers crossed those are your signs! :flower:

@ClandestineTX I'm still very hopeful for you! Your temps are looking nice. I know it sucks not knowing what is going on. Fingers crossed for a nice, obvious positive tomorrow! :thumbup:

AFM I'm 11 dpo, I think. Not much new for me except that my temp has gone down some today (Wednesday). I should know something by this weekend. If my temps are high by the weekend I will test. I'm more than ready to just find out what's going on. Today is cd 32 for me which is long for me. I know it's because ovulation was late. I really, really want a good cycle next month assuming I need to try again. :shrug: I'm not overly positive about the chances this month. BUT- you know what?!? I did ovulate. Yes, it was late. But I was really worried after last month's early loss that things would not work or that I would have problems. I did ovulate later than usual, but it did happen. Things mostly seem good so I will gladly accept a positive this month or get ready to start next month. I just really hope it's better next month and that it ends with two pink lines if this one doesn't. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

stargazer0726 said:


> ok, so super gross question... I have been using opk's and dong a TON of bd'ing but i wanted to start monitoring my cm too, the problem is i'm having a hard time determining what is cm and what is..ummm... left over, if ya catch my drift. How do you ladies determine that?


Here's some information I found:

"EWCM is stretchy: EWCM is very elastic. If you put it between your fingers, it will stretch without breaking apart. Semen, on the other hand, doesn&#8217;t stretch and will break apart if you put it between your fingers and try to stretch it.

EWCM is slippery and clear: While semen may feel slippery as well, it looks white and cloudy. Not clear, like EWCM. EWCM is more transparent and feels very slippery.

EWCM does not absorb easily: If you look at the toilet paper when you use the bathroom and notice mucous on the toilet paper, you can tell if it is actually mucous by waiting a few minutes. If it is semen it will quickly absorb into the toilet paper, whereas EWCM generally will sit on top of the toilet paper.

EWCM will form a ball in water: When you go to the bathroom, let the mucous drop into the toilet water. If it turns into a ball and sinks, it is most likely EWCM. If it dissolves into the water, it is most likely semen."


----------



## Mummy to HP

Good luck Ruskie I have my fx for you! xx


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck Ruskie and Clandestine and anyone else near to testing


----------



## KatyW

Ruskiegirl - I see something & it looks pink! I'm hopeful for you.

Clandestine - that's awesome to hear! Glad you enjoyed Germany, I like it too. I'm hoping that you get an answer - and a BFP today! 

Gabby - I hope to do something like what your husband is doing one day, I love kids and would love to work with them. 

Hopeful2014 - Sounds like an excellent plan!


----------



## omgbaby

Ahh!!! So woke up at 4:55 this morning. Without knowing the time the first thing I did was roll over & temp. Lol then as im laying there im thinking did I even turn this on because it was taking forever!!! So I grabbed my phone for light & realized the time & of course then the thermometer went off.

Temp was 97.24, if I put that in FF it goes down just a little. So I went & adjusted my temp for when I'd usually take it at 7...... 97.66!!!! When I put that in it jumps off the chart!!! Hopefully it stays high the next few days.

The pinching I had yesterday was off & on all night long!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No line that makes me wanna use my frer yet it is about the same as yesterday


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Ruskiegirl: your chart looks great and I don't blame you for waiting a few days on the FRER!

@hopeful: I hope you get to test this weekend! I'll be keeping my FX for you!

AFM... I didn't test this morning. Saw no point. 14 DPO, temp shot down, and I had the beginnings of very familiar cramps (think of it as she-who-should-not-be-named knocking at my door). Just wasn't worth using a test for me. Think I'm done with the internet cheapy HPTs - I don't trust easily and only give people and things one chance to violate my trust and then it's over. So, will change testing strategy for subsequent cycles.


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks hopeful! Fingers crossed for you this weekend! 

Temp up a bit more today but realized 8 and 9 dpo were exactly the same last month with my 1st round of clomid so really it's the next few days of temps that will matter I'm sure. Sometimes, with charting and opks and all ... I feel OVER-informed!!


----------



## burgbrandy

ClandestineTX said:


> @Ruskiegirl: your chart looks great and I don't blame you for waiting a few days on the FRER!
> 
> @hopeful: I hope you get to test this weekend! I'll be keeping my FX for you!
> 
> AFM... I didn't test this morning. Saw no point. 14 DPO, temp shot down, and I had the beginnings of very familiar cramps (think of it as she-who-should-not-be-named knocking at my door). Just wasn't worth using a test for me. Think I'm done with the internet cheapy HPTs - I don't trust easily and only give people and things one chance to violate my trust and then it's over. So, will change testing strategy for subsequent cycles.

I Have also been burned by cheapies the last few cycles. :( im going to finish with what i have and try to hold off until af is due to test with a frer. So heartbreaking! (i say this now but i doubt ill stick to it. Lol!)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@burgbrandy: my saving grace seems to be my natural skepticism. There was never enough to be sure it was anything and no progression, so I never got my hopes up. I'm just taking a minute to rethink this whole thing... will likely be a decent length post about it in my journal in a bit, after I make a few decisions about what comes next. What I've been doing since Dec started out when I was still really excited and optimistic and I have sort of attempted to put TTC on autopilot and only got halfway there. It's like fitness, I'm working out a plan I can stick to with minimal investment. I just miss the rest of my life and think I no longer care to be all over TTC all the time. I don't really get upset about the negatives, just upset over the time spent trying to sort things out that would have been better spent doing something more productive!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I agree we waste much time on this. I was always taught you are rewarded for the effort and hard work that you put in. There's a lot of luck involved with this process! I got a very strong line on one of those cheap Internet tests in march :-( af arrived the next day. I did one mid cycle to see once and got a faint line also. I don't trust them one bit :-(


----------



## burgbrandy

I dont trust them either! I definitely dont get my hopes up when i see a line on them.


----------



## ClandestineTX

And that's exactly why I'm done with internet cheapie HPTs and testing early.


----------



## melann13

It must depend on each person's individual chemistry. I used the Wondfo OPKs and HPTs for months without issue.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@melann13: I never had an issue with them until this cycle. And the OPKs were fine, it's the HPTs that were giving me faint lines when nothing else was (have used two other brands that allegedly have equal or better sensitivity).


----------



## burgbrandy

I never have an issue with the wondfo opks. I love them. Its the hpts for me too. Always a faint line. Also get faints on my other cheapies. I kind of think i might just have a higher level of hcg in my system that they are sensitive enough to pick up.


----------



## Mme2kdee

I used a Internet cheapie and could see a faint line today. I 100% believe it is just an Evap as I am only 7/8dpo. Wish it were true! Lol. Good luck to everyone. Even if I'm not posting you all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mommyxofxone

what's wondfo?


----------



## omgbaby

I'm so depressed... OH just left to go up to his friends for a few days. Maybe til Monday. I'm just upset because we've never been apart since we moved into our apartment 2 years ago. I feel like he'll be gone for months. I'm so lost without him. I've been crying for hours. :cry:

Now I'm mad at myself because I feel like with all this crying I'm stressing myself out & if I am pregnant something is gonna happen to the baby. :cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

omgbaby - i'm so sorry hun!!! sometimes i look forward to the time without dh lol! he has some night shifts coming up and i'm excited to make it special for me and dd too- like late night movies and ice cream in bed and silly girl stuff you know? Once you have baby i bet you'll feel different. Once baby is in bed, you have time to yourself! ah! such a blessing. 

Girls i'm going to be going on a mini vacation til sunday- so you'll hear from me then, taking dd and going (leaving dh ) and going with my dad actually! so don't think i disappeared lol. hope to come back to bfps!!!!!


----------



## burgbrandy

mommyxofxone said:


> what's wondfo?

 Just one brand of internet cheapie. Probably the most used and most trusted brand among early testers. However lots of people have been reporting false positives lately. Still one of the cheapest ones out there and most widely known. I have grown to hate them though. Definitely don't trust them.


----------



## burgbrandy

omgbaby said:


> I'm so depressed... OH just left to go up to his friends for a few days. Maybe til Monday. I'm just upset because we've never been apart since we moved into our apartment 2 years ago. I feel like he'll be gone for months. I'm so lost without him. I've been crying for hours. :cry:
> 
> Now I'm mad at myself because I feel like with all this crying I'm stressing myself out & if I am pregnant something is gonna happen to the baby. :cry:

 Do something for yourself! Look at it as time to take care of u and not worry about anyone else. I absolutely love having the house to myself! (three kids and a husband and a dog is too much to handle all the time. Lol!) Take a bubble bath, watch a chick flick, eat junk food without feeling guilty, paint ur nails...he will be back before u know it and maybe ull have a bfp for him when he comes home! :)


----------



## omgbaby

Thanks girls!!! I knew you ladies would make me feel better. I've been thinking if I get a bfp how in the world am I gonna keep it a secret!!! Lmao. Atleast Saturday I'm going to Kentucky with family for a birthday party so that'll take my mind off of it for awhile


----------



## KatyW

ClandestineTX said:


> @burgbrandy: my saving grace seems to be my natural skepticism. There was never enough to be sure it was anything and no progression, so I never got my hopes up. I'm just taking a minute to rethink this whole thing... will likely be a decent length post about it in my journal in a bit, after I make a few decisions about what comes next. What I've been doing since Dec started out when I was still really excited and optimistic and I have sort of attempted to put TTC on autopilot and only got halfway there. It's like fitness, I'm working out a plan I can stick to with minimal investment. I just miss the rest of my life and think I no longer care to be all over TTC all the time. I don't really get upset about the negatives, just upset over the time spent trying to sort things out that would have been better spent doing something more productive!

I scrolled through your journal - good for you for being skeptical of the cheap internet tests. I'm really doubting their reliability now as well. I have given early testing some thought myself (after last cycle's roller-coaster) and will try to use every ounce of self control I have next cycle not to test early. I used to have a different mentality ( :test:just want to know!) but now would rather not drive myself mad seeing a faint blur of something.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I hope the time passes quickly while he is away. Have fun on your trip. :flower:

@Ruskiegirl That's another nice temp. I totally understand waiting for the frer. You have plenty of time for it to darken. Good luck! :flower:

@ClandestineTX :hugs: I hate to see a temp drop. I'm so sorry. I hope she stays away and it's just a fluke. I'm here for you, whether that's celebrating your BFP or sharing a sad moment and adjusting strategies for next month. :hugs: We *will* celebrate our BFPs soon! 

@gabbygabz I hope your temps keep rising or continue to stay high! I agree; I feel way over-informed sometimes. I wish I could just bd away whenever I wanted, not know any risks or complications, and just get pregnant already! :haha: Good luck!!

@Mme2kdee It could very well be a true positive! :thumbup: I hope your lines get darker. Good luck! :flower:

@mommyxofxone I hope you have a great time away! :flower:

AFM I am pretty sure it's over for me. Af showed at 11:30 pm and I think she's here to stay. Would you count that as a Thursday night or Friday since it's so close? It's usually much more obvious to me. I'm not sure about this cycle. As ClandestineTX said she has, I had a natural skepticism for most of this month. That led to almost complete doubt and eventually acceptance tonight as I knew the signs that I had last month were not really there and that I knew this was a wonky cycle for me. I am also adjusting my plans. I will continue to have bd every day around the expected ovulation, but I feel like I need to do something more or adjust more. As far as testing in the future, I probably will stick to testing toward the end of my cycle when temps are high. I will probably test in that case just because I would want to know if it was positive but was another early loss. I hope that doesn't happen again, but I would definitely want to know in case I would need to see someone about it. I'm very hopeful that next cycle is back to normal with ovulation on time and better vibes altogether. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, I agree that we all spend a lot of time on ttc. We spend all day, every day thinking about it probably. We spend all af planning. We spend all fertile days trying to bd just right. We spend all lp days judging every symptom, checking our charts over and over, and judging temps, etc. Unfortunately, we sometimes have to repeat that process over and over as well. 

One thing that keeps me going is knowing that the things I am doing usually is pushing me further along and closer to my goal. The time will pass anyway and I want to know that I'm doing my best during that time. 

We all know how long it has taken us so far. We obsess over that time and fear as it grows longer. We set dates in our mind of when we will be due or when we would like to be due or sadly when we should have been due if it had worked out. I think sometimes planning those dates is one thing that gets to me. I've tried to be a bit better about it the last couple of months, but it's always there in my mind. All of that time passes. 

When I was thinking about my own amount of time tonight with my husband I thought "yes, it has been this long, but a few of those months were before we temped or knew as much, one seemed to work but was lost, and this last one was crazy and I knew it could be an off month." I'm sure we all have months like that. Months that we count and feel bad about, months when we just could not get timing right, months when we did but something else just wasn't right. I wish I was one of those people who just tried and had two dark lines right away. I wish all of you were too. 

I do think there's a line we should watch when ttc. We should make sure that we step back and relax if we find that it's becoming too hard or upsetting. We should make sure to take care of ourselves and the relationships we already have. It's okay to let ourselves have a break and know that it's for the best. That can be a break from obsessing over temps by doing an activity that you really like. That can be by planning an activity that you know you will love in a month or more and getting excited for that opportunity as well as hoping for a BFP at that time. 

We should also celebrate ourselves for what we are doing and know that we are being productive. Each month we are learning more about ourselves and getting one month closer to a BFP because we will make it happen. We will get there because of the planning, the obsessing, the researching, the dedication, the friendships and advice we find here, and the resilience we show when we pick ourselves back up and repeat that process another month. 

We are all beautiful, hard-working women who are living demanding public lives, and who are also going through the difficult process of ttc. I see a success each time one of you gets a BFP. I also see a success each time one of you gives advice or starts the next month with the resilience and perseverance that you've showed all this time. 

Time will pass. I would rather regret the time that's passing but know I was giving it my all, than time passing and knowing I should have done more because you can't change what's happened, only what's to come.
 



Attached Files:







believe.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 0









goodthings.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 0









keep-calm-because-you-re-a-strong-beautiful-woman.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mommyxofxone

ff changed my o date to cd 22, who the heck knows whats going on.


----------



## newbie2013

Hopeful2014 said:


> Ladies, I agree that we all spend a lot of time on ttc. We spend all day, every day thinking about it probably. We spend all af planning. We spend all fertile days trying to bd just right. We spend all lp days judging every symptom, checking our charts over and over, and judging temps, etc. Unfortunately, we sometimes have to repeat that process over and over as well.
> 
> One thing that keeps me going is knowing that the things I am doing usually is pushing me further along and closer to my goal. The time will pass anyway and I want to know that I'm doing my best during that time.
> 
> We all know how long it has taken us so far. We obsess over that time and fear as it grows longer. We set dates in our mind of when we will be due or when we would like to be due or sadly when we should have been due if it had worked out. I think sometimes planning those dates is one thing that gets to me. I've tried to be a bit better about it the last couple of months, but it's always there in my mind. All of that time passes.
> 
> When I was thinking about my own amount of time tonight with my husband I thought "yes, it has been this long, but a few of those months were before we temped or knew as much, one seemed to work but was lost, and this last one was crazy and I knew it could be an off month." I'm sure we all have months like that. Months that we count and feel bad about, months when we just could not get timing right, months when we did but something else just wasn't right. I wish I was one of those people who just tried and had two dark lines right away. I wish all of you were too.
> 
> I do think there's a line we should watch when ttc. We should make sure that we step back and relax if we find that it's becoming too hard or upsetting. We should make sure to take care of ourselves and the relationships we already have. It's okay to let ourselves have a break and know that it's for the best. That can be a break from obsessing over temps by doing an activity that you really like. That can be by planning an activity that you know you will love in a month or more and getting excited for that opportunity as well as hoping for a BFP at that time.
> 
> We should also celebrate ourselves for what we are doing and know that we are being productive. Each month we are learning more about ourselves and getting one month closer to a BFP because we will make it happen. We will get there because of the planning, the obsessing, the researching, the dedication, the friendships and advice we find here, and the resilience we show when we pick ourselves back up and repeat that process another month.
> 
> We are all beautiful, hard-working women who are living demanding public lives, and who are also going through the difficult process of ttc. I see a success each time one of you gets a BFP. I also see a success each time one of you gives advice or starts the next month with the resilience and perseverance that you've showed all this time.
> 
> Time will pass. I would rather regret the time that's passing but know I was giving it my all, than time passing and knowing I should have done more because you can't change what's happened, only what's to come.

Nicely written, Hopeful :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone Was it originally cd 20? I wonder if it changed it because of the drop on cd 22? A lot of women get drops around that time due to a secondary estrogen surge. Try putting in a fake potential temp for tomorrow and seeing if it changes it back to the original date. I hope it stops switching it on you! :hugs:

@newbie2013 Thanks! How are you doing? :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*July is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 12: hopeforamirac


----------



## MamaPeaches

@omgbaby :hugs: I hope this weekend is a relaxing weekend and your man comes home quickly!

@Hopeful :hugs: I'm so sorry the witch showed. I would probably go with Friday since you were so close. I really hope your cycle is back to normal and easier to follow. Thinking of you :flower:

@Ruskiegirl My fx are crossed for you! :flower:

AFM I will test today or tomorrow. My period is usually always between 29 to 34 days at the latest. Today is cd30 14 dpo, temps are really high and even went up more this morning. As far as symptoms exhaustion, sore boobs, and maybe a bit of gas :blush: I last tested at 11 dpo and didn't see anything so I'm nervous to test. I'll update when I test either way! Hope everyone is doing well and has a lovely weekend!


----------



## Hopeful2014

MamaPeaches said:


> AFM I will test today or tomorrow. My period is usually always between 29 to 34 days at the latest. Today is cd30 14 dpo, temps are really high and even went up more this morning. As far as symptoms exhaustion, sore boobs, and maybe a bit of gas :blush: I last tested at 11 dpo and didn't see anything so I'm nervous to test. I'll update when I test either way! Hope everyone is doing well and has a lovely weekend!

I am soooooo hopeful for you and those signs and that temp really make me more hopeful! Good luck!!! :flower:


----------



## hopeforamirac

witch got me this morning.. next ovulation 1st of august.. round 4 :/


----------



## omgbaby

Sounding good MamaPeaches!!! Fx for you!!!

Afm, last night wasn't so bad. I didn't want to go to sleep until I knew he was safe. He called me around 1 they were finally there. At 4:22 am I woke up. I should've temped but didn't even think it would matter & boy do I wish I would have. I called OH at 4 when I woke up & he had just woken up before I called too. Lol weird!!
But I temped at 7 & it was 96.35 & it looks ridiculous on my chart. I know it was because I woke up at 4. Damnit!! Lol


----------



## Dannixo

omgbaby said:


> Sounding good MamaPeaches!!! Fx for you!!!
> 
> Afm, last night wasn't so bad. I didn't want to go to sleep until I knew he was safe. He called me around 1 they were finally there. At 4:22 am I woke up. I should've temped but didn't even think it would matter & boy do I wish I would have. I called OH at 4 when I woke up & he had just woken up before I called too. Lol weird!!
> But I temped at 7 & it was 96.35 & it looks ridiculous on my chart. I know it was because I woke up at 4. Damnit!! Lol

Use a temp adjuster.


----------



## ClandestineTX

KatyW said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> @burgbrandy: my saving grace seems to be my natural skepticism. There was never enough to be sure it was anything and no progression, so I never got my hopes up. I'm just taking a minute to rethink this whole thing... will likely be a decent length post about it in my journal in a bit, after I make a few decisions about what comes next. What I've been doing since Dec started out when I was still really excited and optimistic and I have sort of attempted to put TTC on autopilot and only got halfway there. It's like fitness, I'm working out a plan I can stick to with minimal investment. I just miss the rest of my life and think I no longer care to be all over TTC all the time. I don't really get upset about the negatives, just upset over the time spent trying to sort things out that would have been better spent doing something more productive!
> 
> I scrolled through your journal - good for you for being skeptical of the cheap internet tests. I'm really doubting their reliability now as well. I have given early testing some thought myself (after last cycle's roller-coaster) and will try to use every ounce of self control I have next cycle not to test early. I used to have a different mentality ( :test:just want to know!) but now would rather not drive myself mad seeing a faint blur of something.Click to expand...

I used the last of my Wondfo/ internet cheapie collection of HPTs and will not be buying more. I figure it's less likely I'm going to go to a brick-and-mortar local store and buy 50 HPTs and if I don't have them in the house, no issues anymore. I did not enjoy the near-week of squinting at all. I'm really going to wait until at least the day a new cycle is scheduled or even the day after - handing over my POAS-aholic card now. 



Hopeful2014 said:


> ...
> @ClandestineTX :hugs: I hate to see a temp drop. I'm so sorry. I hope she stays away and it's just a fluke. I'm here for you, whether that's celebrating your BFP or sharing a sad moment and adjusting strategies for next month. :hugs: We *will* celebrate our BFPs soon!
> 
> AFM I am pretty sure it's over for me. Af showed at 11:30 pm and I think she's here to stay. Would you count that as a Thursday night or Friday since it's so close? It's usually much more obvious to me. I'm not sure about this cycle. As ClandestineTX said she has, I had a natural skepticism for most of this month. That led to almost complete doubt and eventually acceptance tonight as I knew the signs that I had last month were not really there and that I knew this was a wonky cycle for me. I am also adjusting my plans. I will continue to have bd every day around the expected ovulation, but I feel like I need to do something more or adjust more. As far as testing in the future, I probably will stick to testing toward the end of my cycle when temps are high. I will probably test in that case just because I would want to know if it was positive but was another early loss. I hope that doesn't happen again, but I would definitely want to know in case I would need to see someone about it. I'm very hopeful that next cycle is back to normal with ovulation on time and better vibes altogether. :thumbup:

I would count Thursday night, only if you had "bright red flow" as that is the standard definition of CD 1. I also hope your next cycle is back on track for you, nothing quite like a wonky cycle, it's like adding salt to a wound. 



Hopeful2014 said:


> ... I wish I was one of those people who just tried and had two dark lines right away. I wish all of you were too... We should also celebrate ourselves for what we are doing and know that we are being productive. Each month we are learning more about ourselves and getting one month closer to a BFP because we will make it happen. We will get there because of the planning, the obsessing, the researching, the dedication, the friendships and advice we find here, and the resilience we show when we pick ourselves back up and repeat that process another month... Time will pass. I would rather regret the time that's passing but know I was giving it my all, than time passing and knowing I should have done more because you can't change what's happened, only what's to come.

I was thinking this morning, "why couldn't I have just had an oopsie a long time ago?" I don't really envy women who have unplanned pregnancies, but I do envy people who try for only a few months and it seems to happen like magic. My regret isn't so much the time that's passing, it's how I'm spending my time. I setting records for the slowest possibly way to finish my work for my PhD without really being noticed. I also think TTC-obsessing has let me spare myself from settling a lot of issues in my non-TTC life. Fortunately, I think I'm nearing the end of a bad stretch of my life and will (hopefully) be moving on soon.


----------



## ProfWife

FF and OvuFriend keep moving my dates. Today they are closer than they've been since Tuesday. The CH has been placed anywhere from CD 19 to CD 13. 

Here is how they appear on the two sites:

OvuFriend

FertilityFriend 

What do you guys think? When would my official ovulation date be?


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks for the great words to start the day with hopeful, now I'm all teared up in the office! I think your positive attitude as you start this new cycle is key. And I so connected with what you and others have been expressing about time passing and being mindful of how we're spending it. 

I was thinking last night that friends and relatives keep trying to helpfully remind me that it takes 6-9 months on average to get pregnant for most people. Usually makes me rage inside because I'm well past that now, but it occurred to me that if that's the average, someone needs to be above average ... and I am a bit of an overachiever! :haha:

AFM: huge dip in temp this morning and a stark white BFN on a wondfo (I CAVED!) so that did a number on my pscyhe and I now vow to test only once AF's due date has come. 

TGIF to us all ... let's each try and do something specifically for ourselves, non-TTC related this weekend!


----------



## burgbrandy

If u change the o detector settings on ff to fam, does it change o to cd 15? I think that is o. I hate slow rises.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: I would say as early as CD 12, based on temps, don't know enough about saliva ferning to factor that in, though.

@gabbygabz: if you don't mind my asking, how long have you been TTC? I'm just curious how long everyone on here has been at this point, especially since most of us have been together since April!


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you, Hopeful, for writing. I would also count Thurdsay if it was bright red and not just spotting. If it was just a little bit or a lighter color, I would go with Friday. I am still on my period (yuck) and feel so zapped of energy. Yesterday, all I did was lie around. I hate how AF makes me feel so icky, and of course I hate it most of all because it reminds me that I've been off of birth control since my daughter turned 2!!! She's 5 1/2 now and about to start Kindergarten! That's a blow to my heart as it is (ladies, it is true that they grow too fast). My son will be starting 3rd grade, which is also OMG! Okay, enough of my mommy pity party! I am blessed to have two kids who are healthy and happy! I'm thinking since TTC is so stressful and messes with my brain, I'm going to take another break if I don't get pregnant by September, maybe October. I'm not sure, but right now I feel like giving it up and just living normal for a while. Then, maybe I'll come back and try later, idk. I'm just sick of thinking about it every day!!! Sorry for the rambling. I need to get out of bed and get the day started.


----------



## omgbaby

Dannixo said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Sounding good MamaPeaches!!! Fx for you!!!
> 
> Afm, last night wasn't so bad. I didn't want to go to sleep until I knew he was safe. He called me around 1 they were finally there. At 4:22 am I woke up. I should've temped but didn't even think it would matter & boy do I wish I would have. I called OH at 4 when I woke up & he had just woken up before I called too. Lol weird!!
> But I temped at 7 & it was 96.35 & it looks ridiculous on my chart. I know it was because I woke up at 4. Damnit!! Lol
> 
> Use a temp adjuster.Click to expand...

I tried to adjust it but don't really know how.
I usually temp at 7, so I temped at the right time. The problem is since I woke up at 4 I should've temped then so I don't know how to find out what my temp would've been at 4


----------



## gabbygabz

Absolutely clandestine: This cycle is number is #11 with temping and the full court press, plus 4 cycles before that just sort of winging it.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@gabbygabz: 7 here with the "full court press" as you put it :) We had two prior to that. Have you had any tests done? I have been slack about seeing my regular doctor, was due to see her the month we started TTC and I figured I'd wait until I was pregnant... that doc left the practice, so going back to the doc I'd seen since 2010 (she's at a new office, but was still in the area)... hoping she's got some wisdom or ideas for us.


----------



## gabbygabz

I think at this point my gyno is tired of seeing me! Right around hitting the 12 month mark I had an ultrasound to rule out cysts, fibroids and such; DH had an SA around the the same time; I've also had 2 ultrasounds to track follicles on each of the 2 rounds of clomid (1st was 50mg and currently in my first 100mg cycle) and then this cycle I also had an HSG to rule out tubal blockages! Phew! Writing it all out it looks crazy. 

So far every single thing has been normal which is both good and frustrating. 

I've also done opks, preseed, soft cups, pineapple core and of course prenatals. 

Turns out the full court press is exhausting! I actually thought this morning: if this round isn't it (with my temp drop and pointy cervix I'm losing hope) maybe I'd take temping off next round, do the clomid and just use opks around the "right" time and have that be that. 

What about you? Any new plans going forward?


----------



## ClandestineTX

It IS exhausting, no doubt about that! Clomid and OPKs sound reasonable - temps are so inaccurate, that I'm really only still doing them out of habit at this point. I give no weight to them at all. 

Apologies for the copy and paste, but this is what I posted in my journal yesterday: Cycle 10 Preview: modified SMEP/ sanity saving plan


I will continue to temp, but will do it a la Lillys way (one of my friends): just take it when I wake up, no more of this daily alarm business. My temp shifts enough that this should still work just fine. 
We will have sex every third day, starting on CD 6.
When I see EWCM, we will increase to every other day. 
I will wait to start OPKs until I see EWCM, because I generally have it for days before a positive OPK and dont ovulate until later than most (original SMEP is CD 10, but my earliest OPK+ has been CD 16 in a non-fucked up cycle, and I am tired of all the testing  it stopped being fun and feeling like work a long time ago). 
When I get an OPK+, we will do the next two days in a row, and then go back to every other day for a week. Then, Hubster can have a break. 
I will not symptom spot or test early. Completely over the el cheapo HPTs and will test the day a new cycle is expected to start (14 DPO) only if my temp is still up that morning.

And thats it. Rinse, repeat, until BFP.


----------



## ProfWife

@Burgbrandy - If I put it on FAM, it goes to CD13 (That was my original O date by FF).

This TTC thing is pretty exhausting. I'm not sure what is going to happen once I have to start teaching full-time again in less than a month. :-/ I guess in a good way, I'll have a solid 88 student distraction every day :)


----------



## Dannixo

omgbaby said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Sounding good MamaPeaches!!! Fx for you!!!
> 
> Afm, last night wasn't so bad. I didn't want to go to sleep until I knew he was safe. He called me around 1 they were finally there. At 4:22 am I woke up. I should've temped but didn't even think it would matter & boy do I wish I would have. I called OH at 4 when I woke up & he had just woken up before I called too. Lol weird!!
> But I temped at 7 & it was 96.35 & it looks ridiculous on my chart. I know it was because I woke up at 4. Damnit!! Lol
> 
> Use a temp adjuster.Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to adjust it but don't really know how.
> I usually temp at 7, so I temped at the right time. The problem is since I woke up at 4 I should've temped then so I don't know how to find out what my temp would've been at 4Click to expand...


Try this: 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## omgbaby

Dannixo said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Sounding good MamaPeaches!!! Fx for you!!!
> 
> Afm, last night wasn't so bad. I didn't want to go to sleep until I knew he was safe. He called me around 1 they were finally there. At 4:22 am I woke up. I should've temped but didn't even think it would matter & boy do I wish I would have. I called OH at 4 when I woke up & he had just woken up before I called too. Lol weird!!
> But I temped at 7 & it was 96.35 & it looks ridiculous on my chart. I know it was because I woke up at 4. Damnit!! Lol
> 
> Use a temp adjuster.Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to adjust it but don't really know how.
> I usually temp at 7, so I temped at the right time. The problem is since I woke up at 4 I should've temped then so I don't know how to find out what my temp would've been at 4Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...


Okay, I put my normal time is 4 but the time I took it was 7. It tells me it should be 95.82

Lol that's even lower


----------



## Dannixo

omgbaby said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Sounding good MamaPeaches!!! Fx for you!!!
> 
> Afm, last night wasn't so bad. I didn't want to go to sleep until I knew he was safe. He called me around 1 they were finally there. At 4:22 am I woke up. I should've temped but didn't even think it would matter & boy do I wish I would have. I called OH at 4 when I woke up & he had just woken up before I called too. Lol weird!!
> But I temped at 7 & it was 96.35 & it looks ridiculous on my chart. I know it was because I woke up at 4. Damnit!! Lol
> 
> Use a temp adjuster.Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to adjust it but don't really know how.
> I usually temp at 7, so I temped at the right time. The problem is since I woke up at 4 I should've temped then so I don't know how to find out what my temp would've been at 4Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I put my normal time is 4 but the time I took it was 7. It tells me it should be 95.82
> 
> Lol that's even lowerClick to expand...

Try it as normal time is 7 and you took it at 4. See what that does.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@omgbaby: please don't stress a single temp. The interruption in your sleep, if anything, would have made your temp higher than the basal (RESTING) rate NOT lower. But again, individual temps are not important - it's about the trend over time AND it's above your coverline, no matter what, and that's really all that matters during your LP.

@Dannixo: temp adjusting is generally a bad idea, but if you are going to encourage someone to adjust their temps, please don't ask them to do it in a way that doesn't reflect the actual circumstances. The only thing that is likely to do is give someone false hope, which is the last thing someone needs at the end of their LP. I get that you are trying to help, but there's no reason to believe treating a 7 AM temp as a 4 AM temp meant to reflect a 7 AM temp is going to give her any useful information about her cycle.


----------



## Mme2kdee

Mamapeaches your temps look amazing!!!!! FX'd!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

When should you be able to tell by your charts if your prego? This is my first month. I know it's way to early to tell right now but for future info :). My lp used to be a consistent 13 days and last month it was 11 days. I am currently 9dpo


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Mme2kdee: honestly 18 DPO, regardless of LP length. That being said, your LP can range 1-2 days, so if your "average" is 13, then you'd expect it to usually be 12-14 (but not impossible to have an occasional 11 or 15 day LP). So in your case 16 DPO would start to look really promising, but technically 18 days of higher temps is still the standard, by temping alone.


----------



## Dannixo

ClandestineTX said:


> @omgbaby: please don't stress a single temp. The interruption in your sleep, if anything, would have made your temp higher than the basal (RESTING) rate NOT lower. But again, individual temps are not important - it's about the trend over time AND it's above your coverline, no matter what, and that's really all that matters during your LP.
> 
> @Dannixo: temp adjusting is generally a bad idea, but if you are going to encourage someone to adjust their temps, please don't ask them to do it in a way that doesn't reflect the actual circumstances. The only thing that is likely to do is give someone false hope, which is the last thing someone needs at the end of their LP. I get that you are trying to help, but there's no reason to believe treating a 7 AM temp as a 4 AM temp meant to reflect a 7 AM temp is going to give her any useful information about her cycle.

Wow. Lmao. I was just suggesting trying it the other way to see what it said. She's a grown woman I'm not forcing her to keep either temp or get her hopes up. I'm pretty sure she's smarter then that and I don't need your rude attitude. I don't know anything about tempting. I've only done it twice and I used the temp adjuster and it worked just fine.


----------



## omgbaby

ClandestineTX said:


> @omgbaby: please don't stress a single temp. The interruption in your sleep, if anything, would have made your temp higher than the basal (RESTING) rate NOT lower. But again, individual temps are not important - it's about the trend over time AND it's above your coverline, no matter what, and that's really all that matters during your LP.
> 
> @Dannixo: temp adjusting is generally a bad idea, but if you are going to encourage someone to adjust their temps, please don't ask them to do it in a way that doesn't reflect the actual circumstances. The only thing that is likely to do is give someone false hope, which is the last thing someone needs at the end of their LP. I get that you are trying to help, but there's no reason to believe treating a 7 AM temp as a 4 AM temp meant to reflect a 7 AM temp is going to give her any useful information about her cycle.


Yeah I discarded it earlier this morning. I figure just see what happens with tomorrows temp. I just thought it was weird that it dropped so low.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Big drop in temp today for me plus a :bfn: pretty sure I was seeing nothing on those tests mabey just indents or evaps . Feeling confident :witch: will be here sunday


----------



## Mme2kdee

Fx ruskiegirl!! I hope you are not out!!!


----------



## kirstyjane13

Ive started spotting so guess im out this month. Onto the next


----------



## momwithbabies

Kirstyjane: I'm so sorry about your spotting. I hope if AF is coming, she gets here quick so you can move on. I'm still waiting for mine to be over. All of the waiting is the annoying part.


----------



## momwithbabies

Okay, let's lighten the mood a little bit. I know TTC makes us all a little crazy sometimes. Case in point: I went to one of those automatic car washes this afternoon. It's one of those ones where the guys come out and wash your tires first. Well, they told me to go ahead and come on in and put my car in neutral. So I did, or so I thought, and sat there waiting for the thingy to pull me forward through the wash. Nope...I sat there. One of the guys came over to me and told me to roll down my window, and he said, "You put it in neutral, right?" I said yes and he said okay. Nope...I still sat there. He came over to me again and said, "Put your car in neutral." I looked down and I was in reverse. He laughed at me, and I laughed at myself. I thought to myself that I have officially lost my mind!!! Anyone else ever feel like your brain is a bit cloudy because of TTC??? I felt like such a dork!!!


----------



## ProfWife

@Momwithbabies - That sounds like something I would do, too. Some days are better than others.


AFM, trying to decide whether or not to go back out to the store to buy thread to match the base color of my skirt or to use white to match the pattern and be a contrasting pattern....Opinions? :)

(Sewing has become my distraction from TTC...not sure if hubs is happy with that or not yet...we'll see... ;-) )


----------



## momwithbabies

Profwife: I'm not sure, but if it were me, maybe try the contrasting pattern??? That way, you don't have to get out. I really have no idea, but I wish I could sew!!! That is so cool!


----------



## ProfWife

I'm still learning (not very good yet). I've made a bunch if purses successfully. This is my first stab at apparel since about 1999 when my mom inherited my grandmother's machine.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@omgbaby: I hope things look more promising for you tomorrow!



Ruskiegirl said:


> Big drop in temp today for me plus a :bfn: pretty sure I was seeing nothing on those tests mabey just indents or evaps . Feeling confident :witch: will be here sunday

Mine were definitely evaps. I hope yous aren't. FX for you ma'am. 



ProfWife said:


> @Momwithbabies - That sounds like something I would do, too. Some days are better than others.
> 
> 
> AFM, trying to decide whether or not to go back out to the store to buy thread to match the base color of my skirt or to use white to match the pattern and be a contrasting pattern....Opinions? :)
> 
> (Sewing has become my distraction from TTC...not sure if hubs is happy with that or not yet...we'll see... ;-) )

I am the absent-minded PhD student, I'd be right there with you and Momwithbabies!

You should post pictures of the fabric! We need some excitement up in here! I'm really visual and could probably give you a better opinion if I saw what we were talking about. And I am going to be a grand master seamstress one day! But for now, I mend things and make curtains (you know, sew squares with straps)... but I'm getting good at those :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Momwithbabies I have a weird thing about the car wash. It makes me nervous to sit in my car whilst they wash it. I can never hear the instructions through the glass, I'm scared to wind window down as I had a previous bad incident when I got the interior of my car wet. I just get a nervous laugh and act weird, so I can't go. 

I also get stressed out and act like a weirdo at the tip where you have to choose the right bin. Im scared I'm going to throw myself in! Lol 

The story about this car in reverse sounded just like something I would do! X


----------



## stargazer0726

hey all, 
I'm having a rough day one of my good friends just announced her bfp and while I am over the moon excited for her especially since they have been trying for 8 months or so i'm getting stressed. If I get pregnant this cycle our due dates will only be 2 weeks apart which will be so fun plus if i get pregnant this month if will have taken the same amount of time this time as my previous DD. I am waiting to O, seems like it is taking FOREVER, I am currently on CD 13 and my opk is darker than yesterday but not really dark enough to even start testing every 12 yet. I am hoping to get a positive sunday. Hubby and I are dtd all. the. time. I just want this so bad i'm driving myself crazy.... Anyway, sorry I just had to vent


----------



## ProfWife

@Clandestine - I think I've decided to use color matching thread. Hubs had a good point that I could better hide mistakes that way since I am just learning.

Here's the fabric though: https://www.joann.com/high-hamptons-fabric-medallion-blue-twill-cotton/zprd_12035911a/


----------



## omgbaby

13dpo about 2 hours ago I noticed a little red only when I wipe it's actually kinda orangish. But only when I wipe if then, it's barely anything


----------



## newbie2013

I am hoping all of the temping pros can help me because I've got a temping question and I'm a temping virgin :blush: 

I started temping this cycle on CD7 with a regular digital thermometer then switched to a bbt thermometer on CD12. When I entered today's temp (CD14) into everyone's favourite ff, it gave me cross hairs on CD10, making me 3 DPO and giving me an estimated cycle length of 25 days :cry: when my average cycle is around 29-30 days. I had a short cycle like this before two cycles ago, but that was the first time ever. I also copied my data across to Ovufriend and it gave me the same cross hairs.

My question is on both CD 12 and 13, I had broken sleep especially during the lead up to my temping time. Would this have made my temp higher than it should have been? If so, should I discard those temps? (When I do, ff takes away the cross hairs saying there isn't enough data to confirm ovulation). Or should I just wait and see what the next few days of temping comes up with?

(On a side note, this cycle is an experiment and has been thrown into chaos with my niece, who has come to visit, insisting I sleep in the same room as her so had to change beds and my husband is due to arrive next week! Still... I'm trying my best :thumbup:)

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful - thank you for your words. :) I am sorry AF is arriving but I will be with you next cycle. I know some good news is going to be happening next month.

Mamapeaches - your chart looks really good and I'm super hopeful for you. :) Keep us updated, whatever happens. I hope we see a BFP from you posted here.

Clandestine - sorry AF showed - I'm with you on the relaxed approach next time (well, at least I'm forcing myself to wait until the day or day after AF is due to test, if it happens that I'm late). I think its more of a "emotionally relaxed approach" for me.


----------



## KatyW

newbie2013 said:


> I am hoping all of the temping pros can help me because I've got a temping question and I'm a temping virgin :blush:
> 
> I started temping this cycle on CD7 with a regular digital thermometer then switched to a bbt thermometer on CD12. When I entered today's temp (CD14) into everyone's favourite ff, it gave me cross hairs on CD10, making me 3 DPO and giving me an estimated cycle length of 25 days :cry: when my average cycle is around 29-30 days. I had a short cycle like this before two cycles ago, but that was the first time ever. I also copied my data across to Ovufriend and it gave me the same cross hairs.
> 
> My question is on both CD 12 and 13, I had broken sleep especially during the lead up to my temping time. Would this have made my temp higher than it should have been? If so, should I discard those temps? (When I do, ff takes away the cross hairs saying there isn't enough data to confirm ovulation). Or should I just wait and see what the next few days of temping comes up with?
> 
> (On a side note, this cycle is an experiment and has been thrown into chaos with my niece, who has come to visit, insisting I sleep in the same room as her so had to change beds and my husband is due to arrive next week! Still... I'm trying my best :thumbup:)
> 
> Thanks ladies!!


I'm no temping expert, but I would say see what other signs say. Do you track cervical mucus or use ovulation prediction kits? Sometimes other signs can help pinpoint ovulation too. I don't generally discard temps, and I have had a lot of broken sleep due to my daughter waking up at night. If you have doubts about these temperatures, make a note, but keep on doing the deed so you don't miss ovulation, especially if your cycle is generally longer. So, wait and see, hope this was helpful.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW We will get BFPs; I know it! Fingers crossed for both of us! :thumbup::thumbup:

@hopeforamirac I'm sorry. :hugs: I moved you to TBA for now. Fingers crossed for a BFP in August! :flower:

@omgbaby :hugs: I know it's tough when all you can do is wait. I hope you get more rest tonight. 

@ClandestineTX I'm sorry that the witch showed. :hugs: We have really gone through tough cycles this time. I'm thinking that next cycle will be better for both of us and hey, we'll be around the same time. :thumbup: I'm all for you attaining goals outside of TTC and focusing a bit more on other things. I think finding success and moving forward in other things definitely adds a boost to life when those things we can't control seem to trouble us the most. You'll pull out of the bad stretch and that's a huge accomplishment as well. I will be here every day to encourage you this cycle, until you have your BFP, and even after! :thumbup:

@ProfWife I'm sorry it keeps shifting on you! I'm not completely sure. I'd say it definitely happened between cd 12 - cd 15. I'm leaning toward cd 14 because of a few reasons. (1. Your past ovulation was on cd 14 2. You had a 15 day lp last cycle, add the cd 14 ovulation and that would get you to around the 29 day cycle again 3. It was the last day of ewcm and ferning) I know any of that can be different from month to month, but that's my estimate for now. It looks as though you have bd covered either way!! Good luck! :flower:

@gabbygabz Thanks! I agree; we should all do something good for ourselves! Seeing as you usually have a 14-15 day lp, the drop today probably doesn't mean anything bad. However, I know how it makes me feel when I see it no matter when it is. I'm sure it will be back up tomorrow. Maybe it's a good sign? :thumbup:

@momwithbabies I know that having one about to start school and one moving to the 3rd grade is so astonishing and wild! My nieces and nephew are growing so fast and it amazes me when one reaches a new milestone. You'll have a busy time shopping for school soon. I am the nerd who always loved shopping for school supplies, not just the clothes! I still enjoy a nice, new notebook and pens. :haha: Do you think you would continue to think about it and ntnp if you did take a break? I hope you get your BFP before you even have to think about having a break. I agree with you as well; I don't want to do anything when I have af. Rest as much as needed! :thumbup:

@Mme2kdee I'd say you have reason to be hopeful if your temps remain very high until the end of your usual lp especially if they continue to go higher over time without dropping a lot. You also have reason to be hopeful once you pass the last day of your usual lp. As ClandestineTX said, 18 dpo is supposed to be the big number to get to. Good luck! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl :hugs: I'm sorry about the drop. I hope it's just a fluke. :hugs:

@kirstyjane13 :hugs: I'm sorry. I'll move you to TBA for now. It *will* happen! :thumbup:

@Lazydaisys Your bit about nerves at the car wash reminded me of my own aversion. I know, I know, escalators are perfectly fine and you just step on them and go up or down. It's better than stairs anyway. :haha: The only problem is I get super nervous and must stare down and make sure I step on it just right because it makes me so nervous. :haha: 

@stargazer0726 I understand how you feel. I hope it happens for you and all that dtd should help! :blush: But don't be too rough on yourself. It *will* happen. :thumbup:

@newbie2013 Yes, having a disturbance in your sleep can cause you to have higher temperatures when you do wake up. Once you wake up or are startled everything starts working again and then you must get enough sleep after that for it to become a resting temp again. The first month I used FF it gave me crosshairs very early on in my cycle. However, over time my temps had a bigger shift and it updated my ovulation date. I imagine this will likely happen for you as well. I know it sucks though because you'll have to wait and see. :wacko: I would keep the temps for now and as you put in more information each day it will adjust it for you especially if you have several temps lower than what it originally marked as your coverline. You can add that they were disturbed temps. If you add a link we will take a look and offer more advice. I think it will most likely update over time. :hugs:


Ladies, I used to love sewing, embroidery, and crochet when I was younger. My grandma and mom taught me. I haven't done it in years. I would love to make my own patchwork quilt someday. I would also like to make an apron.


----------



## omgbaby

So stayed at my moms last night. It was fun. Had a pretty good night sleep. Going to Kentucky today. 
Didn't temp this morning, im over it.
Nothing in pad from overnight, brown when I wiped so I guess the witch is coming. O well.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@stargazer0726: once a day is more than enough coverage! Technically, every other day is as well!

@ProfWife: Cute fabric!!! I agree with your husband, I've been sewing for years... have a set of curtains from my early days... navy with gold (awesome) thread... and there's this one stitch line that takes a detour and I didn't take it out and re-do it because I was lazy and every once it awhile, it still catches my eye and pisses off my inner OCD princess!

@omgbaby: FX she stays away!

@newbie2013: I would discard all temps used with the regular thermometer (even if they were simply from a different BBT thermometer). There's a chance that it's a super early ovulation, but is more likely that it's picking up on the difference between them. Also you could continue as-is, without discarding the temps from the first thermometer and ignoring the crosshairs for now, and are likely to see them get moved when you start entering higher (real LP temps for you). If they don't get moved, you could always discard those temps later. Yes, broken sleep = higher temps. 

@KatyW: welcome to club low stress!

@Hopeful: FX for us this cycle! And I have stuff to make a quilt... no time though :(


----------



## ProfWife

Oy...this morning's temp threw Ovufriend to cd 20 for ovulation....I give up with that site. Canceled my account. Staying with FF where I can at least have more control over the type of evaluation. 

Temp bounced back into the 98 range....so I now know my secondary estrogen surge happened. Here's praying that it turns to a BFP and not AF.


----------



## Mme2kdee

I spotted yesterday when I wiped. Today temp dropped and negative hpt..not looking so great. Maybe next month. I hate that my cycles are now 40-42 days..longer wait for ttc. Trying to stay hopeful though


----------



## ProfWife

Mme2kdee - Is there something going on that is lengthening your cycles? Supplements or medication?


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: When I go into NTNP mode, I never buy OPK's or HPT's. I also try to avoid this forum. It's easier said than done because of course, getting pregnant is always in the back of my mind. I do better with it when I'm really busy, which I will be once school starts up again. But idk...I'm thinking if I'm not pregnant by October, than I'm going to remove myself from all things TTC related. I've been doing this on and off thing for a while, and I think it helps me keep my sanity:)


----------



## Mme2kdee

Prowife: nothing :( before I thought it was because I was dieting but I stopped due to that. From February to end of April I had 6 periods and then after that my cycles went to 40-42 days.


----------



## ProfWife

If that keeps up, I'd ask for bloodwork from your ob/gyn to see if there's a hormonal imbalance they can take care of... that's a wide swing of irregular cycles.


----------



## Lazydaisys

So I put all my time and effort into operation ' finally get pregnant this month' Dtd every other day, and on both days when i got the egg picture on my fertility monitor, tried the soft cups with the conceive plus after Dtd. Think I'm 3 dpo today...

Today when playing with my niece in the garden I decide to show her how to do a handstand and cartwheel!! I'm kicking myself. What I stupid thing to do! 
It's too early for implantation?? The little spermies and egg will still jiggling around inside? Lol.

Am I being silly? Been having little weird cramps today.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Googled. Handstands in early pregnancy - it's says don't! (Incase anybody else was thinking about it.)


----------



## Mme2kdee

Lazy - I think you are ok :) I know we all get nervous when we do things that could push getting prego further away. I would not worry about it at all!!! You are ok. I was in high school when I got pregnant with my daughter and I was playing volleyball for 2-3 months before I knew.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks, it's unlikely I will get pregnant this month anyway as I've been trying for a long time now. Just annoyed with myself incase I have spoilt the small chance I have. 

Hopeful-please can I put my test date back to 24 due to late ovulation  thank you for doing a great job with this thread, I really appreciate it (and all other thread members)


----------



## melann13

I ran a 5K (that I was NOT prepared for) during my TWW (at about 6dpo actually) and got my BFP, so anything can happen.


----------



## omgbaby

Well.... This morning I woke up with nothing in pad. Fine. Still put a new one on. & from about 11am to 6pm. I seriously just had brown spotting. I could've just had a pantyliner. It was nothing. Now it's only when I wipe. Wth


----------



## ProfWife

Hate to ask, but have you tested? It's possible that you're just experiencing late implantation bleeding...


----------



## omgbaby

No I haven't. Wasn't supposed to start til monday


----------



## Mme2kdee

Well. Af got me just spotting right now but progressively getting heavier. On to cycle #8. This lp was only 10 days this month. You can put my next testing day to be August 21 unless I actually ovulate before cd 28 lol


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I think if I had the materials ready I would get started, but probably not. I would see it and think about how I meant to do it but something else needs to come first. :haha: I actually ordered 100 pictures a couple weeks ago, got a photo album a few days later, and organized them all chronologically already! Accomplishment! But I do tend to love photography a bit more than other things and the photo album is so pretty and looks somewhat like a book spine on the bookshelf. :flower:

@omgbaby I hope you had a nice day trip. I hope it's not the start of af. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

@ProfWife Fingers crossed for a BFP!! :flower:

@Mme2kdee :hugs: I agree with you that the waiting is horrible. I know it's so hard for you because of how the length has varied over time. I hate that you have to wait so long for ovulation. :hugs: I updated your date and I hope soooo much that this cycle is better for you. 

@momwithbabies I understand needing to relax and step away for a bit. I hope it happens very soon for you and that you never even have to consider it. :flower:

@Lazydaisys I always worry about everything in the tww. Honestly I usually worry about some things the whole cycle. But I'm a bit overboard sometimes! :haha: I'm sure everything is perfectly okay!! :thumbup: I like the operation and its mission! I am joining you! :flower: I updated your date. 

AFM I'm on cd 3 now and waiting for her to leave. I'm enjoying some pretzels and a sandwich currently and getting ready to move the clothes to the dryer. We watched a couple movies tonight. I have high hopes for this cycle. Ladies who are already moving on to a potential August BFP, we could have Easter babies! (I know, I know! I said it's bad to look forward and tempt myself with possible dates, but sometimes it happens. :haha:) My fingers are crossed for all of us to see those beautiful lines soon. :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*July is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 14:
Ruskiegirl
nikkilucky77
gabbygabz
 



Attached Files:







pink_baby_dust_shirt-d235225284458690561ksj_325.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## omgbaby

Well the witch started over night. She seriously sucks. & 2 days.early! O well this cycle im trying chulies method


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mme2kdee said:


> Prowife: nothing :( before I thought it was because I was dieting but I stopped due to that. From February to end of April I had 6 periods and then after that my cycles went to 40-42 days.




ProfWife said:


> If that keeps up, I'd ask for bloodwork from your ob/gyn to see if there's a hormonal imbalance they can take care of... that's a wide swing of irregular cycles.

Mme2Kdee: I second what ProfWife said above, it's one thing to have a wonky cycle now and again, but if they are routinely going past 35 days, I'd get it checked ASAP - better to catch a hormonal thing early and fix it, then let it delay your TTC efforts!



Hopeful2014 said:


> @ClandestineTX I think if I had the materials ready I would get started, but probably not. I would see it and think about how I meant to do it but something else needs to come first. :haha: I actually ordered 100 pictures a couple weeks ago, got a photo album a few days later, and organized them all chronologically already! Accomplishment! But I do tend to love photography a bit more than other things and the photo album is so pretty and looks somewhat like a book spine on the bookshelf. :flower:
> 
> @omgbaby I hope you had a nice day trip. I hope it's not the start of af. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:
> 
> @ProfWife Fingers crossed for a BFP!! :flower:
> 
> @Mme2kdee :hugs: I agree with you that the waiting is horrible. I know it's so hard for you because of how the length has varied over time. I hate that you have to wait so long for ovulation. :hugs: I updated your date and I hope soooo much that this cycle is better for you.
> 
> @momwithbabies I understand needing to relax and step away for a bit. I hope it happens very soon for you and that you never even have to consider it. :flower:
> 
> @Lazydaisys I always worry about everything in the tww. Honestly I usually worry about some things the whole cycle. But I'm a bit overboard sometimes! :haha: I'm sure everything is perfectly okay!! :thumbup: I like the operation and its mission! I am joining you! :flower: I updated your date.
> 
> AFM I'm on cd 3 now and waiting for her to leave. I'm enjoying some pretzels and a sandwich currently and getting ready to move the clothes to the dryer. We watched a couple movies tonight. I have high hopes for this cycle. Ladies who are already moving on to a potential August BFP, we could have Easter babies! (I know, I know! I said it's bad to look forward and tempt myself with possible dates, but sometimes it happens. :haha:) My fingers are crossed for all of us to see those beautiful lines soon. :flower:

Your post made me want to drag out my scrapbooking supplies... :) I really will have free time again one day! 

We don't celebrate Easter, but at this point I no longer care about EDD! I just want a BFP, will settle for ASAP!


----------



## ClandestineTX

omgbaby: that sucks. FX chulie's method works for you!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Faint line this morning , Not going to tease with any pictures cause its really faint . I will try a frer tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX, Ruskiegirl!


----------



## Mrs A

Ruskiegirl said:


> Faint line this morning , Not going to tease with any pictures cause its really faint . I will try a frer tomorrow morning :thumbup:

Congrat Hun, go ooon let us see the fainty, you know we like to see em xxx


----------



## ProfWife

Ruskiegirl! That sounds promising!! :)


----------



## MzImpatient

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. I've been having a rough month. Between end of May and late June we've had multiple deaths in the family. 
Congrats on all the new BFP"s!

Rusky I hope you get your bfp soon! and a sticky one at that.

AFM: I o'd early. cd 12 and 2-3 days later had ewcm??? wth? I haven't really charted cause this was gonna be my stress free month, but when I saw the ewcm I started temping and according to previous temps I'm 9-10 dpo and I've only tested twice!!! That's incredible for me. BFN of course. BUT I had a huge dip this morning from 98.17 to 97.54 wonder what's up with that.


----------



## stargazer0726

I think that I FINALLY (CD 15) got a possitive OPK this morning, its not quite as dark but its so pretty darn close that i'm guessing i will get a positive tonight or tomorrow morning. We have been dtd almost every day for the last week and this morning as well so fx'ed this is my month. I think I need to push my test date back to the 28th. We will see if I can't wait that long to poas. The waiting is sooo hard, this month especially!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you, stargazer0726.


----------



## Mme2kdee

Congrats on the positive opk stargazer!!
Ruskiegirl- Yayyy!!! I hope this is it!!! Can't wait to hear what frer shows!

Well.. I posted that I started but still just spotting red and some brown. I have had crampon but mainly my right side yesterday and today somewhat both. My doctor did some blood work already (not much) and wanted me to send her my charting after a full month so ill be doing that :). 
Question for you all...if I don't start a consistent flow do I just mark ff as spotting not light and when do I count my af start date, when I started spotting or flow? 
Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## melann13

Mme2kdeeI always counted CD1 as heavy enough flow to need a pad vs. liner, but I usually only had 1 day of spotting. Good luck!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey ladies i'm back did i miss anythign exciting? any new bfps???


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Mme2kdee: the standard definition of CD 1 is the first day of "bright red flow" - spotting is typically pink/ brown and only shows up when you wipe.


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ok, basically I am just spotting then I think. (LOL you would think after 7/8 months TTCI could figure it out haha). a panti-liner was fine all day - I had 4-5 spots and then when I wipe.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I didn't have cycles for 10 years when I was on Depo... when we started TTC I had to look up all kinds of things most 31 year old women know by now... including what defined CD 1, so don't feel bad at all... you're in good company!


----------



## ClandestineTX

LOL and you should have seen me shopping for feminine care products! My, my how technology has advanced and the number of options is mind-blowing, I felt like a man in that aisle!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Haha! I think we all still feel that way! Thanks so much for your help - it's very much appreciated :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby :hugs: I moved you to TBA for now. Fingers crossed for this cycle! :thumbup:

@ClandestineTX I agree completely! EDD mattered to me so much when I first started. I wanted it to be before 2013 was over. I wanted a baby to be here for last Christmas and hoped I would have one here this year. After realizing that wouldn't happen it was a little easier not to plan for dates. I was a little hopeful last month because it would have been in my birthday month, but oh well! ASAP sounds good to me! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl Fingers crossed for darker lines tomorrow!! :flower:

@MzImpatient I'm sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs: I hope that drop means something big! Shall I keep you for testing on July 18th? Good luck!! :flower:

@stargazer0726 I hope you see your true positive soon! It sounds like you'll be covered! I'll move you to July 28th. Good luck! :flower:

@Mme2kdee I've always heard that you count day 1 as the day when you get a consistent, red flow as well. I think the spotting is technically supposed to count as part of the last cycle, right? That's great that your doctor is going to take a look at your chart! :flower:

@mommyxofxone Did you have a nice time away? :flower:

Ladies, I'm 27, mature and educated, and a married woman. I have always felt uncomfortable in the feminine hygiene section and I still feel a bit unsettled when others walk down the aisle when I'm there. You can imagine my horror when it came to buying condoms and even now with hpts and opks. :blush: :dohh: :haha: I guess it's great that my husband usually helps me get all of those things. Has anyone else ever pretended to look at other things when someone comes by or cover those products with something else you are buying?!? :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - I used to do that. At this point, I figure it can be a warning flag. If you see a woman with feminine supplies, hpts and opks in the same cart, it should be a "Do not approach sign." ;-)

I don't really have a problem with the hpt and opk purchasing. The condoms when we were first married though...just no. We were in a store looking for latex free due to my allergy when an elderly man 80+ years old walked over to give us some "guidance" on his favorites. From then on I purchased online.


----------



## newbie2013

ProfWife said:


> @Hopeful - I used to do that. At this point, I figure it can be a warning flag. If you see a woman with feminine supplies, hpts and opks in the same cart, it should be a "Do not approach sign." ;-)
> 
> I don't really have a problem with the hpt and opk purchasing. The condoms when we were first married though...just no. We were in a store looking for latex free due to my allergy when an elderly man 80+ years old walked over to give us some "guidance" on his favorites. From then on I purchased online.

Brilliant!! Just brilliant!! :haha: 

I once had to buy condoms, feminine supplies and a hpt at the same time - i deliberately went to a male register operator because i figured he wouldn't connect the three and give me an odd look!! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*July is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 15: Sparkle_13


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hopeful2014 said:


> @mommyxofxone Did you have a nice time away? :flower:
> 
> Ladies, I'm 27, mature and educated, and a married woman. I have always felt uncomfortable in the feminine hygiene section and I still feel a bit unsettled when others walk down the aisle when I'm there. You can imagine my horror when it came to buying condoms and even now with hpts and opks. :blush: :dohh: :haha: I guess it's great that my husband usually helps me get all of those things. Has anyone else ever pretended to look at other things when someone comes by or cover those products with something else you are buying?!? :haha:

I did thank you hun!!! :) nice to run away for a day or two.

oh and i won't buy condoms, husband has to do that!!!! lol!!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have bought OPKs, feminine care products, and HPTs in the same trip. I have also hidden OPKs and HPTs in my cart (primarily due to fear I'll bump into someone I know at the store) - less to do with cashiers. I don't get embarrassed by the feminine products, just confused! Seriously finally thought I'd found the right collection of things and bought the wrong one last cycle (because the box looked identical and the major information seemed to be the same) - will have to do better at looking at images and reading fine descriptive print from now on!!!


----------



## melann13

HAHAHA :haha: You guys are making me laugh.
My awkward buying experiences have been:
Being in Walgreens waiting to ask the clerk about something random while a man consulted her on what size condoms to buy, and whether he needed the magnum size or not. I was SOO uncomfortable, and yet the clerk proceeded to tell him which ones she and her husband used. I left with my question unanswered.

Second: buying feminine products- usually I don't find this awkward, but last year on Ash Wednesday (the Christian celebration at the beginning of Lent) I had gone to church and had ashed on my forehead. I made a stop at Target on the way home. A few others there had ashes too, so it wasn't super weird, but while I was in the feminine products aisle an employee (who I believe has some mental disability) who also had ashes YELLS across the main aisle to me "Happy Ash Wednesday" which of course made everyone in a 20' radius turn and look at me as I stood there debating whether I wanted scented or unscented tampons. Mortified!!!:blush:

Third: Night before my wedding, after the rehearsal, I was driving home with my girls and my BFF asks if I have everything I need for the wedding night (DH and I were virgins). I was on BC, so I asked what she meant, she said, well, it's your first time, you might want lube. So the 5 of us ladies, including my friend from Italy, go to the drugstore to buy lube. We grab some, just std KY, my friend from Italy is asking why we need such a product, and while we try to gently explain to her, we realize that none of us has the guts to check out with it. We stood in the aisle for a solid five minutes pulling straws. Finally the bitch of the group (we're not really friends) grabs it and says "
"FINE! I'll do it. Happy Wedding!":dohh:
That's my story.


----------



## KatyW

I literally run into MULTIPLE people I know at the store, almost every time I go, if I want to shop on the cheap at the U.S. base. I order pregnancy tests on Amazon Prime for some semblance of privacy, ha. I would buy German tests except I'm cheap, and they're more expensive (for me, since we're paid in U.S. dollars). Oh, and I don't think I would be as fulfilled seeing the word "schwanger" as I would be seeing the word "pregnant." Ha.


----------



## ClandestineTX

OMG @KatyW: I want a German HPT!


----------



## KatyW

Clandestine, haha, if it happens for me in the near future, I'll buy a German test and post it on here :).


----------



## ClandestineTX

Please do!!! I think that's so much more awesome than "pregnant" :)

Bias disclosure: I grew up in Germany and my dog is trained in German :)


----------



## burgbrandy

I also hide my purchases under other things in my cart due to fear of running into people. I live in a tiny town. I went to school with one of the cashiers at Walmart so she laughs at me and teases me when i buy 6 tests and tampons and chocolate. Lol!

Anyway, positive Opk today on cd 10! It's been awhile since I've seen one this early! Bring on the bd marathon! Lol! Hubby has been all about bringing back the spark instead of it feeling like work, so he's been attacking me at random times in random places. Lol! Working on the tractor? Perfect time. Just got out of the shower? Perfect time. Lol!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Go get 'em, burgbrandy! :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nothing on this mornings test the :witch: is still late tho !


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi all. Just wanted to pop in and report that spotting has kicked in at 13 DPO, just like last clomid cycle, with a corresponding drop in temps and a stark while BFN so I'm most assuredly out with full AF likely to start tomorrow. 

Despite best efforts I'm definitely finding myself very very upset. Maybe because I noticed way more "symptoms" this time around then any of my other 8 closely monitored cycles or maybe it's just the "let's get this party started already!" idea really kicking in. My birthday is next month and we were waiting to plan our August vacation pending how things turned out, plus we have a September wedding I thought for sure I'd be pregnant for. Possible still but slipping further away. Sorry for the ramble. I'll be back in the saddle tomorrow but may just let myself wallow a bit today. DH is away tonight so could be the perfect time to just watch a sappy movie and cry it out!

Still keeping the fingers crossed for all those still in the tww and already have a call in to my doctor for Clomid round 3 and a potential RE referral thereafter if necessary for IUI, etc. Feels a little better to have a plan ... but only a little.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hope everyone is doing ok...the witch got me :(. I was a bit upset for awhile and then had a shopping spree (I love shopping when I feel bad) but then I saw every pregnant woman in the area. Completely depressing!!! That was Saturday and this morning I decided I am throwing out opks and temping. We are just going to bd a ton and I am not going to stress about it :). Easier said than done but I am giving it a try. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## stargazer0726

This morning I got my very positive opk. First month off bcp I got my positive opk on cd 11, month 2 it came on cd 13 this month on cd 16. My cycles keep getting longer and longer which I am going to say is a good good but I have no idea. Anyway we have dtd everyday for the last 5 days and will tonight as well than on to the 2ww.


----------



## River54

FF says I should be testing on Thursday, so I you could update my date?

I did test today and it was bfn.


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry about the bfns and those waiting for the :witch: :( :hugs: ladies.


ff says to test on the 22nd. should i wait that long or do fri as i was originally going to?


----------



## magicwhisper

hey, can i join in :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

This afternoon test has another faint line , I am spotting very light pink nothing like I have seen before . I got 1 more frer 1 more clearblue and 1 more dollar tree test to take if the :witch: doesn't arrive tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX, Ruskiegirl!


----------



## Mme2kdee

FX Ruskie!!!!! We are all hoping it is a BFP!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ruskie hope those are starts of your :bfp:


----------



## Kalush

Sorry to those who had af get them.

Hope it's the start of a bfp Ruskie!

Welcome Magicwhisper, hope you get your bfp soon!

I hope everyone had a good weekend. We've been crazy busy this week, not all fun things, but that's life. I'm exhausted, have a headache that won't go away, and expect DD to wake up a lot tonight. Just hoping these teeth come in quickly. We were away for the weekend, made it home late, up nice and early with only a 40 min nap for DD in the car. Looking forward to jumping into bed tonight, though since I'm hoping O will happen between wed and sat may have to jump on DH first. Did an opk today just to see and it's definitely darker than last time at cd11 so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mrs A

Come on ruskie! :dust: :wohoo:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@magicwhisper Absolutely; welcome to the group! I love your avatar. It's so cute! I'll add you to TBA unless you have a certain day you will test or expect af. I see you're day 17 of 30. Have you ovulated or are you still waiting for it? Fingers crossed for a BFP!! :flower:


@ClandestineTX I usually hide my products in case I see someone I know as well! If you use pads, try the Always Infinity brand. You can get regular, heavy, or overnight. I switched to them when they came out and they are easily my favorite. They are made with infinicel and are supposed to be better at protection but they are not as thick as a lot of other brands. I like the Kotex liners because of their size and shape, but really most of them seem the same to me. Someone else might be able to offer more suggestions for tampons because I don't really have experience with them. :haha: 

@burgbrandy Great news on a early O and great news about your husband initiating! Good luck!! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl Af not being there yet is a great sign. :thumbup: Try another test in the afternoon. Sometimes women have better results with smu or later in the afternoon. Good luck! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 :hugs: Shopping can help sometimes. I hope the more relaxed approach helps. Honestly if you bd as much as possible that is what matters anyway. I moved you to TBA for now. :flower:

@stargazer0726 I think the longer cycles could be a good sign too. It must mean that you are regulating. Is your lp getting longer as well or are the ovulation dates just changing? It sounds like you will be covered! Good luck!! :flower:

@River54 Date updated. Fingers crossed for a BFP on Thursday! :flower:

@mommyxofxone It depends. I'd say test if you really want to and if it will drive you crazy not to know yet. However, don't be too discouraged if it is negative since it will still be early. I know it's so tempting! Good luck!! :flower:

@Kalush I hope you get some rest. I know it's hard when lo has teeth coming in. :hugs: Good luck on O coming soon! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@Mrs A Did that picture update to Pregnant 2-3? :happydance: How are you so far? 


I loved reading about all of your experiences with buying the products! 

@ProfWife I can't imagine what I would do if an older man tried to give us advice! :haha:

@newbie2013 Good idea on going to the male's lane. They always seem a bit nervous about it all. :haha: 

@mommyxofxone I always made my husband get the condoms and carry them as well! He would also hide them under something. He always joked that he didn't want to see someone from my family. :haha:

@melann13 Your story made me laugh so hard. I can't believe the clerk discussed her own use of condoms with the man! Yikes! :haha:

@KatyW I totally understand buying online. :thumbup: I never really thought about it, but it's really neat that some tests say pregnant in other languages! That would be a neat way to tell/show someone who doesn't know the language! YES! I would love to see it as well! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

gabbygabz said:


> Hi all. Just wanted to pop in and report that spotting has kicked in at 13 DPO, just like last clomid cycle, with a corresponding drop in temps and a stark while BFN so I'm most assuredly out with full AF likely to start tomorrow.
> 
> Despite best efforts I'm definitely finding myself very very upset. Maybe because I noticed way more "symptoms" this time around then any of my other 8 closely monitored cycles or maybe it's just the "let's get this party started already!" idea really kicking in. My birthday is next month and we were waiting to plan our August vacation pending how things turned out, plus we have a September wedding I thought for sure I'd be pregnant for. Possible still but slipping further away. Sorry for the ramble. I'll be back in the saddle tomorrow but may just let myself wallow a bit today. DH is away tonight so could be the perfect time to just watch a sappy movie and cry it out!
> 
> Still keeping the fingers crossed for all those still in the tww and already have a call in to my doctor for Clomid round 3 and a potential RE referral thereafter if necessary for IUI, etc. Feels a little better to have a plan ... but only a little.

:hugs: You should let yourself have some time to express your emotions. I completely understand how it's hard when you want to plan events and don't know when you will be pregnant. It also hurts when you hoped it would work out a certain way and it's not so far. 

The evil symptoms make it hard as well. It sucks because we have to wait so long to ovulate and then we have to wait so long to see if it worked! It's not fair that we have to wait until af comes to know that we're out. I think that's why we put so much stock in symptoms and temps. 

I am with you about "let's get this party started already!" My husband and I say all the time how we have had enough of this part of the process. We are ready to move on to the actual pregnancy now. I know there will be plently of waiting and worrying then as well, but I'm ready. I know you are too. I'm sorry that you had a bad day. I'm glad to see that there are plans set in case you need them. :hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you i don't chart so i go on a app to track your af so in theory i o today :D


----------



## chulie

KatyW said:


> I literally run into MULTIPLE people I know at the store, almost every time I go, if I want to shop on the cheap at the U.S. base. I order pregnancy tests on Amazon Prime for some semblance of privacy, ha. I would buy German tests except I'm cheap, and they're more expensive (for me, since we're paid in U.S. dollars). Oh, and I don't think I would be as fulfilled seeing the word "schwanger" as I would be seeing the word "pregnant." Ha.

I honestly think this will be the funniest thing I read all day! Bahahahahahahaaa.


----------



## chulie

magicwhisper said:


> thank you i don't chart so i go on a app to track your af so in theory i o today :D

 just be careful using an App only. I did that before and I actually totally missed when I actually ovulated. Those apps are a great help but also just make sure if you see your own body has signs...listen to those over any app!!


----------



## omgbaby

So confused. 13dpo on 7/12 I had some spotting, only when I wiped.
Next day 7/13 spotting, i probabl could've worn a liner but since I was in the car all day I didn't really know what was gonna happen.
On 7/14 I woke up to more. Was light flow over night, then stayed light for a few hours after I woke & went back to spotting. 7/15, which was expected af just spotting all day & starting around 9pm til now I've had nothing...
& I've been balling my eyes out everyday. Could be because OH is still gone though.

Forgot to add, only had cramps one day which was the 14. & I've still been having pinching which I never have with af


----------



## mommyxofxone

temp drop today :/


----------



## Dannixo

Well ladies another :bfn: for me.. Looks like the surgery isn't going to make this any easy.. Af should be here by morning. Like clock work. Ugh! So frustrating! I know it was a natural cycle but one can still hope. Been cramping really bad all morning. Calling the doctor when I start then back to round 7 of clomid plus iui again.


----------



## chulie

Hey ladies! How is everyone just doing? Just went back and caught up on all your hilarious embarassing stories of feminine purchases! ahhahaa...I'm the lound mouthy one of the group so people always assume I'll do "anything" but secretly deep down I HATE buying condoms or anything...I do it....but I HATE it...well..I don't anymore..LMAO...but when we were "younger"

Good luck to all of you testing soon!!! I'm sending you all the baby dust I can muster!!!!!


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks for the kind words hopeful! Feeling much better today (well mentally anyway, the cramps this morning are AWFUL ... thanks for nothing Clomid! :haha:) Glad to have my prescription in place in the pharmacy downstairs from my office and an appointment scheduled with the RE my gyno recommended. 

Small upside: the clomid this time around shortened my sort of excessive 15 day LP to 13 days so I'll take that. Less waiting and still plenty of LP? Yes, please! 

Now to make it through these days of cramps! 

Hope all you ladies are doing well this Tuesday morning. My two cents on feminine products: I don't mean to, but I find myself putting this face on every time I end up in the aisle that sort of says: "oh wow, how did I find myself here? I certainly don't need any of this stuff but I will look if you insist. And ya know, buy some maybe ... for a friend of course!" And yes, I'm an almost 32 year old corporate securities lawyer. Don't tell my clients! :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks for the suggestions Hopeful! If my doctor is right about me not converting the thyroid hormone correctly, I'll be in for at least another 2 cycles (assuming the blood work proves her theory and my meds get switched by the end of the month)... so... waiting, again!


----------



## MamaPeaches

Sorry for disappearing for a bit! My SIL went for her gender ultrasound and found out her baby most likely won't make it, she is set to be going to a specialist this next week. So it's been a bit rough for the family emotionally. 

I have no idea what the heck is going on with my cycle. I'm cd34, not a sign of AF but got a bfn on Saturday :shrug: My temps have dropped a bit, but still above the cover line. I want to say I feel pregnant, but yet at the same time I keep running to the bathroom thinking AF is going to start. I just want to know either way it's driving me insane! If I Oed by the date ff set I think I'm for sure out but I had what I thought was oing or delayed oing a few days later which would put me at 12 dpo instead of 18 dpo. I have one frer left I will test with tomorrow if AF doesn't show. Normally I would have cramps and some spotting by now. I wish my body would get it together!

Now I have to go back and catch up on everyone from the past few days! I hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## mummy2o

Fx ruskie. I really hope this turns out to be your BFP!

AFM: I got a scan this morning as they thought it could be ectopic. But no everything is fine. Sac and yolk all in the right place, so I guess you can't get more official than that. My next scan is 6th August


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My lines are still really faint , AF is still not here . I am not holding out to much hope tho since my lines are not getting darker


----------



## momwithbabies

Ruskiegirl: I hope you get answers soon, instead of all of this waiting. I know everyone is rooting for you!!!

Mamapeaches: That is so sad about your SIL's baby. I can't imagine what they are going through. It reminds me how precious and fragile life can be. As far as your cycle, I know it is maddening to not know if your pregnant or if AF is on her way. You just want to KNOW-either way. 

Mummy2o: My doctor thought my first pregnancy could be an ectopic (I had horrible cramps). Now those "cramps" are an 8 year-old boy. Wishing you the best!


----------



## kirstyjane13

Im so confused af came for 2 days now nothing....no cramps or anything with af. This is quite abnormal for me. 

How is everyone else xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

mummy2o said:


> Fx ruskie. I really hope this turns out to be your BFP!
> 
> AFM: I got a scan this morning as they thought it could be ectopic. But no everything is fine. Sac and yolk all in the right place, so I guess you can't get more official than that. My next scan is 6th August

It must be so reassuring seeing everything is ok xx


----------



## mummy2o

I would take a test kirsty. Just in case, you never know :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi clandestine. I've had the thyroid test done three times now and keep getting borderline underactive. I had a test once, then they asked me to repeat it the month after then leave it six months, now my results are the same they want me to test again in three months. I just get a telephone call from the evil receptionist. I'm going to see a different doctor on friday as I really want to either sort it or get peace of mind before I get bfp or start iui or ivf. Any advice? Should I be pushing for exact levels, what is borderline? Medication to regulate it? The doctor surgery I go to is different to my fertility clinic. Am I worrying about nothing should I just wait three months?? Thanks. 

In the 2 week wait. Waiting again! Same old! Xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

mummy2o said:


> I would take a test kirsty. Just in case, you never know :)

Thats what I thought but I only had 3 tests and did them at 8, 10 and 11dpo all neg and dont have any left. Dont know whether to waste money on more. Obviously it would be worth it if I got a bfp but im so sure I won't hmm xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

I would test! Might as well  x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AF showed up today guess tho tests were false or faulty


----------



## Hopeful2014

@magicwhisper Good luck today, then! :flower: Do you track cm or anything else besides the app?

@omgbaby :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. What do you think is going on? I hope your OH gets back soon! :hugs:

@mommyxofxone Are you expecting af today or in a day? I know your ticker says 7 dpo. If not, a drop at 7 dpo usually doesn't mean anything bad. It could be a good sign. How are you feeling? :hugs:

@Dannixo I know you've had such a hard time. I know that all of that pain and hard work will pay off. I'm very hopeful for you. Keep us updated. :hugs:

@chulie Sometimes you have to act like things don't bother you in order to face them! :haha: How are you?

@gabbygabz I'm glad to hear that you're doing better. I hope those cramps hurry along. The actual pain sometimes trumps the sadness of af actually showing for me. I'm also so glad to hear that you have an appointment with the RE. :thumbup: Your description of you in the aisle sounds just like me! :haha: 

@ClandestineTX I read about your doctor's theory in your journal. How would you know something like that was happening? I hope she can get things sorted as quickly as possible for you. It sounds like you are happy to be back with her and that she is on the right track. :thumbup: I know that it must feel good to have an idea of what could be going on. 

@MamaPeaches :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL. That's such a horrible thing to happen. I hope she gets good news from the specialist. :hugs: 

@mummy2o Shall I update it as official now? I'm so glad that everything is in the right place. :happydance: How are you?

@kirstyjane13 Why do our cycles have to play tricks on us? You think you know something, then it changes! :wacko: Did it seem like normal when it started? Perhaps get a cheap test from Wal-Mart or the Dollar Store?

@Lazydaisys I don't know a lot about it, but I would suggest pushing to get more exact answers or at least a better explanation for their reasoning. I hope this tww is not the same old for you. I hope it continues with a BFP! :thumbup:

@Ruskiegirl I'm sorry. It's not fair. I don't get why this has to happen. We work so hard to get those lines and then we don't know if they are real or why af starts anyway. :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

About an hour ago I got bright red very light.


----------



## Mme2kdee

I'm so sorry ruskiegirl!!!!!!!!


Talked to my doctor today who reviewed my chart. She said even though my temps went up it wasn't full ovulation and due to my cycles and ovulation getting longer she is going to put me on a low dose of clomid. Fingers crossed!


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you. no my oh and i have decided to take a relaxed approach to ttc and we are not charting. 

we bd the day before and today and maybe tomorrow haha xD next month we will go for every other day when i am approaching my fertile time so we cover ourselves a bit better


----------



## mummy2o

Yes its official. On BnB at least. I'm excited and looking forward to my next scan on the 6th August just to make sure its growing. I still have m/s after anything I eat, so thats a good sign. I'm debating if this one will be a girl since I had no m/s with DS.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for August 13th testing thanks :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

mummy2o said:


> AFM: I got a scan this morning as they thought it could be ectopic. But no everything is fine. Sac and yolk all in the right place, so I guess you can't get more official than that. My next scan is 6th August

glad everything is ok hun!!!



Hopeful2014 said:


> @mommyxofxone Are you expecting af today or in a day? I know your ticker says 7 dpo. If not, a drop at 7 dpo usually doesn't mean anything bad. It could be a good sign. How are you feeling? :hugs:

problem is, af is so random, she can be 30-50 days sometimes. suck. should be due the 20th though. we'll see.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ruskiegirl: So sorry to hear that!

Hopeful14: Thanks for being so awesome! How are you doing? I think hope the relaxed approach works and please put me down for testing on August 8th. Thank!

Hope everyone else is doing ok :)


----------



## ProfWife

So sorry for the AF sneaking up on you guys!

I'll likely be in that boat in a few days. Temp fell drastically today. So much for starting the school year pregnant (and knowing about it). 

At this point I'd be able to teach until the end of the 3rd quarter of school if we get pregnant within the next month. That's 10 more weeks of pay! ;-)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: I like the way you think :)...way to be positive but you never know! Hopefully it isn't af for you.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby :hugs:

@Mme2kdee Could she tell that it wasn't full ovulation because of the temps and charts? Was it what the temperatures or shift actually was? I'm glad you're moving forward and I'm hopeful that the clomid will work for you! Fingers crossed! :flower:

@magicwhisper Good luck! :flower:

@mummy2o I'm so excited for you. I updated the front and added your scan date. I hope you stick around and keep us updated!! :happydance:

@Ruskiegirl I updated your date. :hugs:

@mommyxofxone I think a drop that early probably isn't bad if you're due on the 20th. I'm sorry that it's so random. I hope it's back up tomorrow! :thumbup:

@nikkilucky77 Thanks for being so sweet! :flower: I'm doing pretty good. I'm cd 5 and I'm planning on taking a more relaxed approach this time. I usually want to rush to ovulation and start bd almost as soon as af is gone. I am trying to take each day at a time. I think I'll start bd on cd 12 this time because the earliest ovulation I had was cd 13 and the latest was cd 21 (probably an odd occurrence). The average range is 14-16 so I'm planning on starting a couple days later and then going every day for 10 days or until a confirmed ovulation. That's the plan so far! :haha: I updated your date. I'm crossing my fingers for us both! :flower:

@ProfWife I'm sorry about the temp. I hope it's back up tomorrow and is just a fluke. You're not out yet! :thumbup: I think it would be nice to have baby close to a school break because you can get maternity leave and the school break to spend with baby. I just wish it was something that we could plan. It's still hard for me to cope with not being in control with it! :wacko: 


AFM I had to wake up earlier than usual today and probably only had 1-2 hours of solid sleep. I took my temperature anyway because I still feel like I need it in its spot. :haha: My temp was up a little higher than to be expected at this point since it was so disturbed. I took a nap later in the afternoon and took my temp after waking up and it was right for this point in my cycle (cd 5) and the same temp as cd 2. I wish I knew my temps would 100% be accurate if I didn't take them at the same time every day because I would just start taking them when I woke up and not fret about it as much! Oh well! I'm too obsessed not to do it right now!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies sorry for not posting much these past 2 weeks been all over the place. I had a long af in the end it seemed to go on and on, Lasting 7 days! Finally got round to dtd on cd 10 and cd 12. 

Sister-in-law announced she is 9 weeks pregnant with her 1st and I am very happy for her. We did announce that we were trying for another one and they seemed alright about that. 

Sorry for all the ladies that have received there af. And congrats to the ladies who has had a bfp. xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

lesh glad you can be happy for your sil! that's a great thing!


temp dropped again this am. pretty sure i'm out. i'm trying to stop myself from wanting to order tons of opks and things. i know the dates i usually o, between 18-22cd, so i just want to bd every day and use those damn softcups i bought the first time around. will try that this coming cycle.

why is it so easy for some people?


----------



## Hopeful2014

I was doing some research and want to see what you all think about something. We have all, undoubtedly, looked at the averages and odds of conceiving within certain amounts of time. For example, blank% will conceive after three months and blank% will conceive after six months, etc. Of course I keep finding different percentages on different websites.

My questions to you all are: 

1. Do you think these studies mean months of natural ttc without using anything or are they suggesting months when you are charting or temping or doing something more than dtd whenever you think it's time?

2. Do you factor yourself based on months before charting/using tools and those when you used as a whole for your odds or only the months when you were using tools/or being more hardcore in some way as being part of your odds?

3. Do you think those odds factor in early losses and how that would adjust the odds? For example, someone charts for three months, gets pregnant on the third month charting, but suffers an early loss. Does that person still count as the blank% to conceive within three months? Would that be a positive sign for the person?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 I'm glad af is over and I hope that the rest of your cycle is regular for you. I know you're happy for her. I know it can be hard as well. Just think of the fun parties and holidays when you will both have little babies. :thumbup: Good luck! :flower:

@mommyxofxone I'm sorry. :hugs: A temp drop is always a horrible way to start a day as well. It always puts me in a bad/sad mood. Do something nice for yourself today! :hugs: I wish it would come easy for me as well.


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - I think a lot of the stats involve clinical (confirmed) pregnancies only. So, a loss before the first ultrasound and confirmation of heartbeat probably aren't involved in the stats. 

BTW - Hubs and I agreed I'd be home with the baby permanently after birth. So, it's a matter of how big do I want to be while teaching 5-6 classes a day every day during the school week. 

In other news, husband was supposed to get his follow up SA today...but forgot his prescription! I'm so mad. I'm sure it will be my fault for not reminding him, but I am pretty sick today (allergies turned into a potential sinus infection). So, I was barely coherent when he left. If AF starts, I'll need to schedule myself for a repeat HSG...but that means he likely won't be there with me since my appointment will be in the afternoon and his would be first thing in the morning. :( Not a happy camper this morning.

BTW - temp was up but that could be due to the illness (although I'm not feverish) or the less than ideal night's sleep.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh im sorry your not feeling we;, my hayfever is terrible too today


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: Sounds like you have a good plan this month. I hope this relaxed approach works for us :). Thanks for posting the questions to think about. I also think that age would factor in as well as where they on the pill, depo shot, etc. We are all amazing women and I know it feels like we aren't lucky but I suppose our bodies know best :). But if I will hear it will happen when it is supposed to...I am going to go crazy :S lol.

Mummyxofxone: I completely understand. Others make it look so easy! I swear I have seen so many pregnant women lately or heard stories of women that were on the pill and conceived. Good luck hun :)

Prowife and Magicwhisper: Hope you get feeling better! Good luck :) :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lazydaisys said:


> Hi clandestine. I've had the thyroid test done three times now and keep getting borderline underactive. I had a test once, then they asked me to repeat it the month after then leave it six months, now my results are the same they want me to test again in three months. I just get a telephone call from the evil receptionist. I'm going to see a different doctor on friday as I really want to either sort it or get peace of mind before I get bfp or start iui or ivf. Any advice? Should I be pushing for exact levels, what is borderline? Medication to regulate it? The doctor surgery I go to is different to my fertility clinic. Am I worrying about nothing should I just wait three months?? Thanks.
> 
> In the 2 week wait. Waiting again! Same old! Xx

Advice, based solely on my experience, they should be checking free T3 and free T4 levels as well as the TSH. For women in their first trimester and TTC the TSH level should be less than 2.50 (2011 guidelines here, https://thyroidguidelines.net/pregnancy). Thyroid disease is one of the primary causes of infertility in industrialized nations and can cause problems getting pregnant and staying pregnant (as it can also cause recurrent miscarriage). 



Ruskiegirl said:


> AF showed up today guess tho tests were false or faulty

:hugs: Ruskiegirl. I think my tests sucked too. Seriously not using el cheapos or testing early anymore. 



Hopeful2014 said:


> ... @ClandestineTX I read about your doctor's theory in your journal. How would you know something like that was happening? I hope she can get things sorted as quickly as possible for you. It sounds like you are happy to be back with her and that she is on the right track. :thumbup: I know that it must feel good to have an idea of what could be going on...

There's also a test for the reverse T3 (rT3) in addition to the free T3. A normal body makes T3 and a small amount of rT3 from T4. I'm taking a synthetic T4 replacement drug. If I'm not converting it correctly the new rT3 level should be higher than it was last time it was checked. If that's the problem it would put me in a group of about 10-15% of people with hypothyroidism, most simply don't make enough T4, but convert things fine. The hallmark seems to be continuing to feel like complete crap even though my labs for TSH, free T4 and free T3 look "normal" now. The rT3 competes for the same binding sites as T3 and would be blocking access even if there's technically enough T3 to have normal function. So long story short, if the rT3 level is too high - then it's just a matter of switching me to a drug that is a mixture of T4 and T3 or put me on one that's T3 only for a short period of time... just waiting for the labs to see if that's the problem. 

Is problematic for TTC because you need sufficient T3 for maturation of an egg before ovulation and sufficient T4 during early pregnancy - so fixing this is paramount to me getting pregnant. 



Hopeful2014 said:


> ... AFM I had to wake up earlier than usual today and probably only had 1-2 hours of solid sleep. I took my temperature anyway because I still feel like I need it in its spot. :haha: My temp was up a little higher than to be expected at this point since it was so disturbed. I took a nap later in the afternoon and took my temp after waking up and it was right for this point in my cycle (cd 5) and the same temp as cd 2. I wish I knew my temps would 100% be accurate if I didn't take them at the same time every day because I would just start taking them when I woke up and not fret about it as much! Oh well! I'm too obsessed not to do it right now!

No fretting! You know the circumstances were wonky, therefore temps were wonky. I want to start a mantra here, "individual temps do not matter" 



Hopeful2014 said:


> I was doing some research and want to see what you all think about something. We have all, undoubtedly, looked at the averages and odds of conceiving within certain amounts of time. For example, blank% will conceive after three months and blank% will conceive after six months, etc. Of course I keep finding different percentages on different websites.
> 
> My questions to you all are:
> 
> 1. Do you think these studies mean months of natural ttc without using anything or are they suggesting months when you are charting or temping or doing something more than dtd whenever you think it's time?
> 
> 2. Do you factor yourself based on months before charting/using tools and those when you used as a whole for your odds or only the months when you were using tools/or being more hardcore in some way as being part of your odds?
> 
> 3. Do you think those odds factor in early losses and how that would adjust the odds? For example, someone charts for three months, gets pregnant on the third month charting, but suffers an early loss. Does that person still count as the blank% to conceive within three months? Would that be a positive sign for the person?

1. I have read a lot of these studies and most are based on "spontaneous conception" without separating out people who are using charting/ tracking/ timing intercourse in some way.

2. I count all of them. Two cycles just having more sex, 7 cycles charting/temping/ OPKing, etc. = 9 total. 

3. The odds typically factor in confirmed pregnancy, which would be after a missed period (so would exclude very early losses, but would include first trimester miscarriage). 

There was a good study recently on super fertility - that people who have chemicals and early losses may do so repeatedly because their bodies will let a pregnancy progress that technically shouldn't (chromosomal issue, etc.) - but they do get BFPs that lead to healthy children. I'd be a lot less worried about that than someone like me, who never seems to get a BFP no matter what (at least with the possible thyroid thing not being as well controlled as I thought - that makes sense now).


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thank you clandestine I have a lot of reading to do. X


----------



## momwithbabies

I go see my OBGYN tomorrow. Fun fun...not. Routine Pap smear and all of that. What do you ladies think I should ask? Here's some background on us:

1) I got pregnant easily with first and second.
2) First pregnancy was vaginal delivery.
3) Second pregnancy was Cesearean (daughter was breech).
4) I have had "suspected Endometriosis." I've never had anything done about it.
5) I have awful periods quite often. The cramping is so painful, and sometimes I need Hydrocodone to take the edge off.
6) Birth control calms my cramps. Doctor said if its not endometriosis, I'm just one of the lucky ladies that have horrible cramps.
7) No miscarriages/healthy pregnancies at age 22 and 24.
8) Husband and I are 30 and healthy. Husband is on anxiety medication, but his doctor said that shouldn't affect sperm. However, he does have difficulty sometimes ejaculating. Yikes! I hate writing about that, but maybe this truly is an issue. It's a good thing this problem seems to be better.
9) No SA yet. My doctor said last time that this might be something to explore further. My husband wasn't ready to do that, but he wasn't completed opposed to the idea. Awkward!
10) My cycles are kind of long (38 days). But since I was on a diet, they've been a little of everything. I've had ranges from 45 to 33 days??? I'm not on the diet anymore, so hopefully they'll be back to normal soon.
11) OBGYN ordered bloodwork about two years ago, and everything looked great. Maybe time for another?
12) I usually use OPK's to time intercourse. These last two cycles I have just been observing CM. 
13) LP is 12-14 days. 

That's all I can think of that might matter. I'm typing on my phone, so I hope it all makes sense. Let me know if you think I should ask/request anything. Appointment is tomorrow morning at 9:00 (Central).


----------



## mommyxofxone

good luck tomorrow momwithbabies, sounds like a good list!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Definitely a good list! Would make sure they know about your cycle length and follow up on the endometriosis. I have friend on BnB right now and she definitely has it and the best chance for her is a laparoscopy and IUI, because of it. Not impossible for her to get pregnant on her own, just a lot harder than it is to help along the way! Good luck to you!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I wish I could find some more research that included early losses and/or months where timing might have been off or other things. I wonder if the odds is based on having problems like that or not. :wacko: I'm sorry that he forgot. I hope it can be worked out and he can be there with you for your appointment. Feel better! :hugs:

@magicwhisper I hope you feel better soon as well! :hugs:

@nikkilucky77 We should try to hold each other to being as relaxed as possible! :haha: I agree about age and past use of birth control factoring in!! That's what is so annoying about that research. I wish that each chart or study would include that important information. There should be charts for people in different age groups, charts for people who used and didn't use birth control, charts for people who have had early losses and people who have not, and clear indicators that explain each!! :wacko: Otherwise everyone is lumped in together and as we all know it can be different for everyone. 

@ClandestineTX I totally agree about individual temps not mattering! This experiment of getting a normal temp at night, not timed, just when I woke up from a nap makes me wish I would relax and take them whenever I wake up and not take it at the same time. But I will probably continue to take them at the same time because if it was wonky one day I would wonder if it was accurate. :haha: I know it will suck to find out that is the cause especially since you thought it was already fixed, but it will also be comforting to know it is something that you should be able to fix. I have high hopes for your doctor. But remember-you still have a good chance this month as well! :thumbup: Are you feeling more relaxed with your new approach?

@momwithbabies 
1. What is the likelihood that I have endometriosis now? Can we look into it?
2. What can you recommend for awful periods? Explain what they can be like.
3. Ask if the type of anxiety medication has any known side effects with ejaculation. You don't have to necessarily say that it is happening if you don't want, but he/she might have some tips.
4. What will be involved in a SA? Can my husband provide the sample at home and bring it in (if that would make him more comfortable)?
5. Tell him about the range of your cycles. Ask how that can impact ttc.
6. Should I have bloodwork done? Could anything have changed in the time?
7. What would you recommend when ttc such as opks, tracking cm, temping, what type of vitamins, etc.?
8. Tell how long you have been trying. How long should we try before doing more?
9. What will the options be if we have trouble?
10. (Only if you feel bold!) How much experience do you have or how much success have you seen from your patients with ttc? 

Get your answers! I know sometimes they try to tell you just to wait and try. Make sure you feel like you have your answers before you leave. :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Okay, I thought you all might like to read this. Well, maybe not 'like' to read it but be interested in it. It's a story about a woman who had a tubal ligation, "a procedure in which a woman's fallopian tubes are cut, blocked, or tied in order to prevent pregnancy)." After having this performed there would only be a one percent chance that it wouldn't be effective. 

Shocker: She did get pregnant.

Shocker: She didn't know until her water broke that she was pregnant. 


To be fair, I'm happy the baby is okay and that she can have her miracle baby. She might have not suspected because she had an 11-month-old so she might not have missed af and she said she thought the weight was leftover from that pregnancy. 

To be blunt, I think that's the type of luck we were wishing we had. 

Read it here.


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful, I look at stats on Fertility Friend based on ovulation charts and it seems like odds are between 20-40 percent of pregnancy (or miscarriage sadly) every month depending on different factors like BD timing, age, etc, although I'm sure other factors can go into play. Even if everything is perfectly timed, it's still no guarantee, multiplied by months. 

However, everyone's different, some people get lucky and other people are playing the odds and it just takes longer, and nothing may be wrong at all.


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*July is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 18:
MzImpatient
River54
 



Attached Files:







Baby-Dust.gif
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KatyW

MamaPeaches said:


> Sorry for disappearing for a bit! My SIL went for her gender ultrasound and found out her baby most likely won't make it, she is set to be going to a specialist this next week. So it's been a bit rough for the family emotionally.
> 
> I have no idea what the heck is going on with my cycle. I'm cd34, not a sign of AF but got a bfn on Saturday :shrug: My temps have dropped a bit, but still above the cover line. I want to say I feel pregnant, but yet at the same time I keep running to the bathroom thinking AF is going to start. I just want to know either way it's driving me insane! If I Oed by the date ff set I think I'm for sure out but I had what I thought was oing or delayed oing a few days later which would put me at 12 dpo instead of 18 dpo. I have one frer left I will test with tomorrow if AF doesn't show. Normally I would have cramps and some spotting by now. I wish my body would get it together!
> 
> Now I have to go back and catch up on everyone from the past few days! I hope everyone is doing well :flower:


I'm sorry about your SIL's baby. 

Your chart is interesting - your LP looks really really long. Have you tested again?


----------



## MamaPeaches

Momwithbabies, your list is great and so are all the suggestions! I hope you leave the doctor feeling better and more informed! 

Afm The :witch: got me this morning, after a really long cycle! I'm just glad she is finally here so we can move onto a new month! New testing date will roughly be August 15th. This month ill be taking everything my midwive has suggested and be taking soy isoflavones to bring on a stronger o and try and help shorten my cycle. My OPKS never get really dark, so hoping this will help. Will be taking them cd3-7. And temping, ect.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: I am feeling a lot more relaxed and a little disconnected. I've been waking up, temping an immediately updating my chart for MONTHS. Now, I wake up and do something else. Still weird, but not in a bad way. I will start temping in about a week when I start seeing fertile signs and continue until I get a confirmed shift, but that's it - no more over analyzing every bloody temp, because we all know the individual ones don't matter anyway! I'll also start OPKs when I start temping, just going to be later!


----------



## burgbrandy

Ok ladies...i need ur help...if u look at my chart from ff in my signature, all of the open circles are from taking my temp at 7:30. The closed circles are taken at 5 am. My husband keeps switching shifts so hence the temp time changes. Ive had no o pain this cycle, just some pulling the last 3 days. But my temps keep going up and my positive opks were 2 days ago. I hate that i always seem to have to change the time so close to o. Im just not sure what to do this cycle. Based on cm and opks and pulling, id say i o'd yesterday, but so hard to say based on temps.

Here is my adjusted temps...it looks like o was yesterday as well.https://www.tcoyf.com/charts/users/125788/40550/10.png?Thu,%2018%20Jul%202013%2014:37:07%20GMT


----------



## ClandestineTX

@burgbrandy: I'd keep DTD until you get LP-like temps for you (97.9 or more judging from your previous chart), but if you read all the stuff I posted about the inaccuracy of temping in general awhile back on this thread, you'd know temps aren't super helpful other than seeing a biphasic pattern (eventually). I'd bet they'll go up in the next few days, but wouldn't worry about ovulation as long as your OPKs were really positive and not just half positive.


----------



## burgbrandy

I plan on bding for another couple days anyway. My opks were crazy dark on cd 11. Pics in my journal. I know temps dont matter much, but im addicted and cant stop over-analyzing them! Lol! 

My previous lp temps can vary because of time taken as well. my coverline varies between 97.4-97.8, depending on if they were taken at 7:30 or 5 am.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Agreed OPK is super positive. 97-100% likely you either have ovulated or will no later than CD 14. 

Side note about the Boxer - I have one (family has had them for 3 generations) and they are naturally playful, but also naturally careful around smaller creatures. Ours is 60 lbs, almost 15 months old, and did great with my bestie's 2 year old he'd never met before and lives in a house full of cats (he is guilty of licking cat butt...). I think it's much more about training and hope there's a local rescue group that would take him if he can't stay where he is.


----------



## burgbrandy

Ugh! Stupid phone! I had a reply and it deleted it...

Anyway, i believe her mom is going to take the dog if the dog warden doesnt put it down. I dont have a problem with boxers and this dog is beautiful, but i have a problem with them refusing to train it and never correcting it. This isnt the first time that our kids have came back with bites. And i have a problem with the fact that they wont get its shots either. Ugh! The damn dog even attacks my dog. Now my dog is a 35 lb 7 month old english bulldog, and my dog wont fight back cuz he knows better. He just knock him over and stands over him. This dog has left countless pinholes on my dogs face and ears. But they call my dog "his little bitch" because he wont bite back. Really? Get ur dog off of my dog! I would, but he then bites me. I just feel that they cant properly care for this dog and it should be taken away.


----------



## ClandestineTX

They sounds just trashy! I can only imagine what they will do with a child!


----------



## burgbrandy

There is a handful of people ready to call children services when they bring their baby home in october with no heat. I dont want to see them lose their baby but i want to see my nephew taken care of and not neglected. Id adopt their baby in a heartbeat.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I wish I could be naive and suggest that you get them help with parenting or point out obvious things that would help them, but they don't sound like the sort of people to be receptive to common sense. Frustrating, I can only imagine!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@mamapeaches sorry about the witch hun :hugs:


@burgbrandy, lucky it's not someone i know. i'd call the health department and they will forcefully remove the animal. it's not ok for it to bite kids. or other animals. one day someone is going to get bit and then there will be rabies testing involved and all kinds of other things.


----------



## burgbrandy

We have tried talking sense into them. Nothing works. They are completely naive.

The hospital was supposed to call the health dept and the dog warden. If nothing has happened by tomorrow, i will be calling them myself. Even if they chose to do nothing, our park manager is going to make them get rid of it. So no matter what, it is gone.


----------



## burgbrandy

Heres what her face looked like this morning, 3 days later. Apparently, they will also be fined $600 for not having the dog up to date on shots. The hospital has my step daughter on antibiotics, just in case.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130716_161446_515.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs A

She's gawjus! Xxxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

pretty sure (don't know your state) but in most states the health dept HAS to do something, because the dog has to be quarantined for 10 days, to make sure it's not carrying rabies. some states have some serious rules about it, like locking the dog in a cage inside of ANOTHER cage, for like a month. (i used to be a vet tech) so it's very serious. And they could be sued pretty bad and lose their house if you guys wanted to do something like that to them. they are being really stupid not having the rabies up to date if none of the others. 

There have been a lot of cases in the us lately of rabies, so health dept. are getting pretty involved in bite cases. 

i have a strictly indoor cat. he will ALWAYS have rabies vaccines (and his others) because if someone comes in my house and claims he bites them (some places you don't even have to show puncture wounds, just say you were bitten) they can take your pets and have them put down. So to protect my pet too he will always be up to date.

you hear so many sad stories about people who lose their pets because of nasty neighbors that don't like their dogs, and make false reports. knew a lady who lost 3. AND they had their vaccines. 

But on the other side, there are too many people that don't care for their pets the way they need to, and then things like this happen. an absolute shame is what it is. i'm so sorry.


----------



## burgbrandy

They are fortunate that this happened to family and not someone else...my husbands exwife, my step daughters mom, may sue them or something of that nature. But we just want the dog gone. Its sad that this happened. and they wont own up to the fact that they did this...their lack of training and correction led to this. They wont take responsibility. Im not sure if their insurance will cover her hospital visit if it is billed as a dog bite. They may make them pay for the expenses.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sad :( my niece was bit in the face by her grandmother's dog a week before her first birthday. pitbull came over, grabbed her by the head and started to carry her around. missed her eye by a half inch. Dog probably was just trying to play however it's bitten before. 

however in this case, the mother and father KNEW the dog was iffy, they were on the couch watching, and let the dog play with their infant. in that case, parents fault totally. 
dog isn't allowed near the kid now but they did keep it.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: Thank you so much for the awesome questions! I asked most of them, and my doctor seemed to really listen to my concerns.

Here's the plan going forward:

1. Do blood work again, just to make sure everything's good.

2. When I start my period next cycle, we will try a low dose fertility pill (I believe he said Femara). 

3. Since my husband has issues "finishing" sometimes, we will do an in-office insemination. I already told my husband about it, and he's willing to try. 

4. This cycle is same as usual, except for the blood work. I will be continuing the Chulie Method, and hopefully it works before we have to do any of this other stuff. Please, God? Pretty please!!! :)

Basically, my doctor thinks it is mostly a male factor of why we aren't pregnant. The endometriosis we will pursue if needed, but with my Cesearean in 2007, he says he saw no sign of it. I hate that my husband will be dragged more into this TTC mess, but he's very supportive and loves me! Fingers crossed, legs crossed (or open I should say), eyelashes crossed...I've got everything crossed!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@momwithbabies: so glad to hear your doctor listened to all of your concerns and seems to have a good plan going forward!


----------



## magicwhisper

well good luck i am glad your doctor listened to you


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hopeful- just noticed that you are waiting to hear from mrs doddy. I was talking to her on another thread and she got her bfp two or three weeks ago. I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but I don't think she would mind. :- x


----------



## mommyxofxone

:witch: got me.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW I sometimes do need to remind myself that it can take a while and that nothing may be wrong. :thumbup:

@MamaPeaches I'm sorry the witch came. :hugs: I totally understand wanting to move on though when your cycle gets longer than usual. I updated your date. You'll have to let us know what you think of the soy and the things your midwife has suggested. Good luck! :flower:

@ClandestineTX I'm glad it's working for you. I know it must be strange not to temp when first waking, but it's got to be somewhat of a relief as well. :thumbup:

@burgbrandy I'd say the best possibility is between cd 10-cd 12 as of now. You had a big rise last month after ovulation, but that doesn't mean it would be the same this month. I thought cd 10 was possible because of the ewcm and the first positive test and the higher temp the next day. However, it could be cd 12 because it's another rise and it's the last day of fertile cm. Like ClandestineTX and you said, I'd continue to bd just in case. :thumbup: Happy anniversary btw!! :flower:

@momwithbabies I'm so glad your doctor and your husband are being very supportive! I know you will get those pink lines soon!! :thumbup: I hope they come this month before you have to do any of that as well! It's always great to have a plan in place though. Good luck! :flower:

@Lazydaisys Awesome news about Mrs Doddy! I will look it up and add her BFP! Thanks for letting me know. I try to look people up occasionally just to see if they have posted their news somewhere else because I like to keep it updated! :flower: 

@mommyxofxone I'm sorry. :hugs: Do something nice for yourself, relax a bit, and prepare for next cycle. My fingers are crossed for your BFP! :hugs:

AFM Well, I had a very _interesting_ day. We planned a big day with our niece. All was going nicely until the air conditioning stopped putting out cold air. It was EXTREMELY warm and we were about 30-40 minutes from home and about 20-25 minutes from our destination. I'm in the backseat fanning her with a magazine, playing, and entertaining. Everyone else is fine. I'm feeling very warm and end up vomiting in the car before we can pull off the main roadway. Heat exhaustion at its finest, I guess. :sick: I do not get sick like that often, but I cannot stop it when I do. We pull over and she exits the vehicle with my husband to get me a super dorky shirt while I repeatedly tell her not to look at me. Trust me-it's not the way you want to see anyone and not a lasting image I want her to have. :dohh: Can it get worse? Yes, finding nothing else to use in the car I pull out a feminine product and use it to clean before they get back. :blush: Husband and niece return with said dorky shirt and a mixture of wet and dry paper towels. I definitely feel much better by this point and we go on our way to our destination. Husband then buys a new pair of jeans at a shop while we wait in the restroom. I finally emerge in a new outfit, feeling somewhat better, and we spend the rest of the day enjoying ourselves. :thumbup: Okay, I did still feel a little queasy and a bit unlike myself, but it all worked out. We all soldiered on and I've made a decision. I suggest it to you all as well. I'm going to carry a plastic bag with me on all car trips from here on. I usually have something, but I will be *certain* from here on!


----------



## burgbrandy

Another temp rise this morning...tcoyf is saying cd 12, ovuview says cd 10, ff and ovufriend havent picked up o yet, and countdowntopregnancy says cd 11 based only on opks. So frustrated! Lol! Im still planning on testing july 31st either way, i just like to know what day af is going to show!

FF puts o at cd 12 if i add a fake temp for tomorrow. I think im just gonna stick with cd 12 and go from there.


----------



## ProfWife

It took a full week after ov for the big three to sync up on my cycle. Eventually everyone agreed on CD 13.

Hang in there.

AFM, no need to test. Temp dramatically dropped to cover line on cue. Yesterday's high was due to me being sick. Just praying AF starts early today so I can schedule the follow up HSG before the weekend hits. 

Next testing date looks like August 17.


----------



## Hopeful2014

ProfWife said:


> AFM, no need to test. Temp dramatically dropped to cover line on cue. Yesterday's high was due to me being sick. Just praying AF starts early today so I can schedule the follow up HSG before the weekend hits.
> 
> Next testing date looks like August 17.

:hugs: I'll wait to update until af is for sure there. If so, I hope you do get it early so you can get your appointment asap. :hugs:


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: That really sucks! Vomiting is the worst!!! I'm glad you managed to still have a somewhat good day with your niece. I agree with you on the plastic bags. You just never know. I always keep plastic bags, Wet Ones, and napkins or paper towels. I hope you get the air conditioning fixed quick and feel better soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hopeful2014 said:


> AFM Well, I had a very _interesting_ day. We planned a big day with our niece. All was going nicely until the air conditioning stopped putting out cold air. It was EXTREMELY warm and we were about 30-40 minutes from home and about 20-25 minutes from our destination. I'm in the backseat fanning her with a magazine, playing, and entertaining. Everyone else is fine. I'm feeling very warm and end up vomiting in the car before we can pull off the main roadway. Heat exhaustion at its finest, I guess. :sick: I do not get sick like that often, but I cannot stop it when I do. We pull over and she exits the vehicle with my husband to get me a super dorky shirt while I repeatedly tell her not to look at me. Trust me-it's not the way you want to see anyone and not a lasting image I want her to have. :dohh: Can it get worse? Yes, finding nothing else to use in the car I pull out a feminine product and use it to clean before they get back. :blush: Husband and niece return with said dorky shirt and a mixture of wet and dry paper towels. I definitely feel much better by this point and we go on our way to our destination. Husband then buys a new pair of jeans at a shop while we wait in the restroom. I finally emerge in a new outfit, feeling somewhat better, and we spend the rest of the day enjoying ourselves. :thumbup: Okay, I did still feel a little queasy and a bit unlike myself, but it all worked out. We all soldiered on and I've made a decision. I suggest it to you all as well. I'm going to carry a plastic bag with me on all car trips from here on. I usually have something, but I will be *certain* from here on!

oh no hun i'm sorrry!!!! that's terrible. nothing like vomiting ugh and having people watch you!!! hope you are better today



afm, period is SUPER light, probably because it started in the evening yesterday, seems to make a difference if i have it start in the am or the pm. just waiting for her to be gone now so i can wait to o to wait til tww to wait to test or af to show to wait to do it all over again lol!


----------



## gabbygabz

Oh hopeful that's the worst but I am taking your advice and popping a plastic bag in my purse for sure!


----------



## burgbrandy

Update on the dog bite situation...i called the dog warden and was told the hospital only contacts the health dept so they have no record of the bite. So now i have until noon to go out there to fill out a statement. Ugh! Hopefully they will do something today!


----------



## mommyxofxone

seriously? call the health dept your self and tell them too!


----------



## burgbrandy

Just talked to health dept. They had been notified by the hospital. They sent out a letter to them yesterday to make them quarantine the dog for 10 days and then they must provide proof from a vet of rabies vaccination. The dog warden told me that they will come out hopefully today and deem the dog dangerous and they will have 10 days to contest. If they contest, we will be in court. If not, they will either put it down or take it away.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks for the thyroid info and link clandestine. I went to my doctors fully equipped with new knowledge and I have been given a low dose of the medication to get my levels back into normal. I found website link helpful also. Its lovely to have the support and network on this thread. 

10 dpo tomorrow, I haven't tested so far. Do I test? or wait it out? Usually I would have done 3 tests by now! X


----------



## burgbrandy

Oh, and my mil was over yesterday and my dog jumped up on her lap on the couch. She just showed me a bruise on her leg and said my dog did it. Fml!


----------



## KatyW

Oh Hopeful, not fun - hope you're okay now.


----------



## Dannixo

Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.

Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)


----------



## River54

Congrats Dannixo!


----------



## magicwhisper

congratulations!


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats!


----------



## ProfWife

Oh my goodness! Congratulations, Dannixo!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Congrats :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

AFM Well, I had a very _interesting_ day. We planned a big day with our niece. All was going nicely until the air conditioning stopped putting out cold air. It was EXTREMELY warm and we were about 30-40 minutes from home and about 20-25 minutes from our destination. I'm in the backseat fanning her with a magazine, playing, and entertaining. Everyone else is fine. I'm feeling very warm and end up vomiting in the car before we can pull off the main roadway. Heat exhaustion at its finest, I guess. :sick: I do not get sick like that often, but I cannot stop it when I do. We pull over and she exits the vehicle with my husband to get me a super dorky shirt while I repeatedly tell her not to look at me. Trust me-it's not the way you want to see anyone and not a lasting image I want her to have. :dohh: Can it get worse? Yes, finding nothing else to use in the car I pull out a feminine product and use it to clean before they get back. :blush: Husband and niece return with said dorky shirt and a mixture of wet and dry paper towels. I definitely feel much better by this point and we go on our way to our destination. Husband then buys a new pair of jeans at a shop while we wait in the restroom. I finally emerge in a new outfit, feeling somewhat better, and we spend the rest of the day enjoying ourselves. :thumbup: Okay, I did still feel a little queasy and a bit unlike myself, but it all worked out. We all soldiered on and I've made a decision. I suggest it to you all as well. I'm going to carry a plastic bag with me on all car trips from here on. I usually have something, but I will be *certain* from here on![/QUOTE]

Oh no! Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## Kalush

Hopeful - hope you are feeling better.

Dannixo - congrats!

Momwithbabies - glad you have a game plan, fingers crossed for a quick bfp!

Burgbrandy - glad they are going to do something about the dog. 

Mamapeaches/mommyxofxone - sorry about the witch


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lazydaisys said:


> Thanks for the thyroid info and link clandestine. I went to my doctors fully equipped with new knowledge and I have been given a low dose of the medication to get my levels back into normal. I found website link helpful also. Its lovely to have the support and network on this thread.
> 
> 10 dpo tomorrow, I haven't tested so far. Do I test? or wait it out? Usually I would have done 3 tests by now! X

Hell YES. So glad there seem to be a lot more doctors willing to listen to reason/ solid science these days! 

Whether or not to test is "whatever you are comfortable doing" - I will say, from now on, I'm going to try my best to wait to test until I have a reason to (e.g. late cycle start).


----------



## mommyxofxone

burgbrandy said:


> Just talked to health dept. They had been notified by the hospital. They sent out a letter to them yesterday to make them quarantine the dog for 10 days and then they must provide proof from a vet of rabies vaccination. The dog warden told me that they will come out hopefully today and deem the dog dangerous and they will have 10 days to contest. If they contest, we will be in court. If not, they will either put it down or take it away.
> 
> Oh, and my mil was over yesterday and my dog jumped up on her lap on the couch. She just showed me a bruise on her leg and said my dog did it. Fml!

Glad they were notified. And if they put it down before the 10 days, it'll have to be rabies tested, and then well that would be just really sad. And i'm pretty sure the health dept. makes them pay for that too. 

and lol to your mil! figures!!!



Dannixo said:


> Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.
> 
> Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)

 i don't know your history on what that's a bummer about the egg switching but awesome about getting married!!! congrats!!!



ClandestineTX said:


> Hell YES. So glad there seem to be a lot more doctors willing to listen to reason/ solid science these days!
> 
> Whether or not to test is "whatever you are comfortable doing" - I will say, from now on, I'm going to try my best to wait to test until I have a reason to (e.g. late cycle start).

HA! i say that to my self almost every time, i'm going to wait to test til it's a late cycle. i never can!!! it's a disease i swear. my favorite is the times i test the day of af, because it's not there, and then she shows up like 15 minutes after i test. :dohh:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@mommyxofxone: I've been an admitted POAS-aholic from the start - usually started around 7 or 8 DPO. And then I had those faint lines on the el cheapos last cycle, so I am now done with el cheapos and done with early testing. 99% sure it wasn't a CP, just wonky tests - roller coaster was not fun and I'd rather test less, been so much testing the last 9 months. So taking a break, at least that's the plan... we'll have to see if I can hold myself to that at the end of this cycle!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hope you can!!!


----------



## Kalush

Clandestine - Good luck taking a break and trying not to test. I did the same thing when ttc DD, I decided to not test early because I was tired of being disappointed for even longer. It didn't work out too well though, I think I ended up testing at 11dpo after work one day after realizing I had some nausea for the last 3 days. I'm not sure I'll be able to this time if I ever make it to 10 dpo, I may have to test. 

I think I may actually be Oing today or tomorrow. After the opk's were being annoying I stopped, so just going on cm and such this month. We've been good with the bd and will try to keep it every other day at least for awhile longer. I'm trying to stop obsessing so much. No more spending all my free time reading the same information over and over again. I know what things I can try, other than time or DD suddenly wanting to stop bf. So I'm going to start catching up on some for fun reading, I'm really behind in my book clubs for the month. Also trying to catch up on my sleep from the week, it's tough with the hot weather. I try going to bed early and end up laying in bed being really hot wishing I was sleeping.


----------



## Dannixo

Thank you ladies for the congratulations!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies Thanks! I'm with you! I will not go without those things now!! We were actually borrowing one of my husband's parents cars. They serviced it before we left, but none of us knew that would happen! :wacko:

@mommyxofxone Thanks! I'm all better today. :thumbup: I totally understand the waiting process. I feel like I'm always waiting for something. :wacko:

@gabbygabz Thanks! I will never leave home without one again! I plan to put a couple plastic bags and some paper towels in both of our cars for any future problems. I hope you never need it, but it will be so good to be prepared! :thumbup:

@burgbrandy Let us know how it goes. :flower:

@Lazydaisys I'm so glad to hear that your doctor is working with you and that it should all get sorted out. :thumbup: Good patience on testing!! If you test, I would wait until 11 dpo (seems to be the first day when a false negative is somewhat less likely on stats) or you could wait until right before af might come. :shrug: Great patience so far!!

@KatyW Thanks! I'm much better today. :thumbup: How are you?

@Dannixo Fingers crossed for the right side! Congratulations! <3

@nikkilucky77 Thanks! It was definitely unexpected. I hope all of you try to stay cool in this weather! :thumbup: How are you? 

@Kalush Thanks, I do feel much better! I totally agree about reading the same information over and over again! I do it all the time and every cycle. I keep looking and hoping to find new information or I guess just hoping something new will pop out at me. :wacko: Bding as much as possible and following your own body signals will definitely be good! I have a stack of books I want to read. I need more motivation! :flower:

@ClandestineTX I tested in March because I was a little off from my usual cycle number and it was my first time temping so I wasn't used to lp length. I noticed I would always dip a little on 13 dpo so I told myself I will only test on 13 dpo if I still have a high or higher temp. It was in June that I did have a higher temp on 13 dpo. I had the three faint positives that month after af was due. I only tested in July because I was so confused about ovulation date since the sites disagreed, but I'm back to the waiting to test until a high temp on 13 dpo. :thumbup:


----------



## KatyW

Congratulations, Danni, on getting married!

Hopeful - I'm glad you're feeling better. I'm doing well, fun weekend planned, start of a new cycle (AF came today) so we can move on to this month.


----------



## Hopeful2014

KatyW said:


> Congratulations, Danni, on getting married!
> 
> Hopeful - I'm glad you're feeling better. I'm doing well, fun weekend planned, start of a new cycle (AF came today) so we can move on to this month.

Thanks. :thumbup: I hate every time af comes (even before ttc) but I know this month will be better for both of us! :winkwink:


----------



## KatyW

I know, me too, but I feel like this was a slow month for our little group here - were there any BFPs?? - so next month will yield better news. FX for us! :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

So much for my patience!!! I was was doing so well. Then tested twice(because obviously once isn't enough!) straight after I posted yesterday. -late 9dpo. Bfn not even a hint or a squint.

Not testing again....... I need to hide my tests. I feel like AF s on her way anyway . Feel like giving up this ttc business but I know I won't be able to put having a baby out of my mind so giving up isn't even an option. 


Just been watching toddlers and tiaras. Are these people for real? 18month children with make up and hair pieces on. Isnt that child abuse???? Xx

Congrats on the wedding Danni!!! Wow is that our first wedding this thread?? Xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

KatyW said:


> I know, me too, but I feel like this was a slow month for our little group here - were there any BFPs?? - so next month will yield better news. FX for us! :)

It has been a slower month. I feel for all of us for that. :hugs: There have been six BFPs in July so far. Two came from women who haven't updated here for a while, but were here with us so I updated them here as well. The BFPs were all early July so far. 

I've read that sperm is not as quick and can have more chromosomal problems in the summer months. The reading says that winter and early spring is best because men do not get as hot...down there. :haha: I'm not sure if that is what is happening here or not. But I am definitely ready for the weather to cool off some for heat reasons and for ttc if that's the case. I know we still have some warm months ahead.

I can't wait to see a BFP by *all* of our names and I'm committed to sticking it out with all of you!! I think it'd be great to start a pregnancy thread for all of us to join once we make it over! I definitely feel connected to you ladies and I'd like to keep up after this ttc craziness. :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Lazydaisys said:


> So much for my patience!!! I was was doing so well. Then tested twice(because obviously once isn't enough!) straight after I posted yesterday. -late 9dpo. Bfn not even a hint or a squint.
> 
> Not testing again....... I need to hide my tests. I feel like AF s on her way anyway . Feel like giving up this ttc business but I know I won't be able to put having a baby out of my mind so giving up isn't even an option.
> 
> 
> Just been watching toddlers and tiaras. Are these people for real? 18month children with make up and hair pieces on. Isnt that child abuse???? Xx
> 
> Congrats on the wedding Danni!!! Wow is that our first wedding this thread?? Xx

:hugs: I understand. It is sooo tempting. Remember though-it's still early. :thumbup: I would never be able to put it out of my head either and I think not trying would make me afraid I missed the chance I had. I'm very hopeful for you and for the news from your doctor. :thumbup:

I have watched Toddlers and Tiaras a few times. Yikes! Those kids kind of look creepy with all that on. What about the fake teeth? There's something genuinely beautiful about a kid with the messy kid look! :haha:


----------



## sugarlumps

Hello everyone :)

Sorry I haven't been on here in a while, went away for a week with the family.

I'm on cd15 today anyway, think I ovulated yesterday or maybe today. Don't know for certain though because I haven't been temping, just going by pains and cm. My boobs were sore yesterday too and the day before, and yesterday I had o pains on my left side. Just keeping everything crossed that I caught it now :)

Anyway how is everybody here? Have we got any news?


----------



## Hopeful2014

sugarlumps said:


> Hello everyone :)
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on here in a while, went away for a week with the family.
> 
> I'm on cd15 today anyway, think I ovulated yesterday or maybe today. Don't know for certain though because I haven't been temping, just going by pains and cm. My boobs were sore yesterday too and the day before, and yesterday I had o pains on my left side. Just keeping everything crossed that I caught it now :)
> 
> Anyway how is everybody here? Have we got any news?

I hope you had a nice, relaxing time away! Good luck! I hope you caught the little egg! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*July is here and we are ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 20: BSelck24
 



Attached Files:







lbd2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0









week3_challenge.jpg
File size: 123.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## burgbrandy

All software besides countdowntopregnancy confirmed o on cd 12 this morning! Yay! 3 dpo and officially in the tww! I doubt ill make it to july 31 like i planned since ill be 14 dpo that day. Will more than likely test at 10 dpo. I only have a handful of cheapies left and didnt order anything else, so hopefully that will deter me from testing so much. Lol!


----------



## ProfWife

It does seem like a slower month. 

AFM - just did my morning checks. CP is still high (almost out of reach) and felt medium-soft. I'm wondering what is going on. I had major cramps most of yesterday. BBs aren't hurting. Temp is down at coverline. Yet :witch: hasn't shown her ugly face. I'm now 16 dpo. :shrug:


----------



## sugarlumps

Have you tested prowife??


----------



## Mme2kdee

Sorry for the delay in my response Hopeful! My doctor had me send her my charting for June. She reviewed and said that I am not completing ovulation (Idk if that means I am not ovulating or if I am and it isn't strong enough to be able to produce). I was amazed just listening to her talk about it to me and forgot most of what she said haha. I just started my 50mg of clomid yesterday cd5. I took it at night since people said when you sleep you won't notice side effects as much. I did not notice any side effects, even today. I am nervous to be trying meds but I am super excited at the same time. When I had the talk with my DH about taking clomid he was so interested in it and happy that we finally found out what was happening...he thought it was his fault which is why he wasn't talking about it much or interested in talking about it - it was on me. It was so nice to have him ask me questions and do reviews on the meds and ask the side effects and get excited about it again. I truly hope this is the month. 

Im so sorry to all of those who got bfns this month! We are all in it together next month too!!! I love this group and the friendships we have built. Again..I want to thank Hopeful! Your encouragement, discussions and friendship have gotten us through some rougher times in TTC!


----------



## ProfWife

sugarlumps said:


> Have you tested prowife??

Tested right after I posted. :bfn: So...playing the waiting game. If nothing happens by Monday, I'm going to call doc for a blood test. One of my sisters couldn't get a positive hpt for almost 2 months. Her blood test was positive though. :shrug:

And I second what Mme2kdee said. I don't know how I'd survive this without so many other women on here who "get it". I have friends I can talk to who understand somewhat, but it's easier when someone truly knows what we're going through. :hugs: Just love you ladies.


----------



## mommyxofxone

It's nice to have women who understand. it helps so very much having a support group to be there with you during the journey, from trying, to the pregnancy, to the birth and beyond. very nice to have.


----------



## sugarlumps

ProfWife said:


> sugarlumps said:
> 
> 
> Have you tested prowife??
> 
> Tested right after I posted. :bfn: So...playing the waiting game. If nothing happens by Monday, I'm going to call doc for a blood test. One of my sisters couldn't get a positive hpt for almost 2 months. Her blood test was positive though. :shrug:
> 
> And I second what Mme2kdee said. I don't know how I'd survive this without so many other women on here who "get it". I have friends I can talk to who understand somewhat, but it's easier when someone truly knows what we're going through. :hugs: Just love you ladies.Click to expand...

Yea give it a few days and test again, keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful2014: I think your testing strategy sounds great! 
I agree sticking together until we all have BFPs sounds great - I can't believe it's already nearing the start of August! 

@burgbrandy: congrats on O!

@ProfWife: FX for you!

@Mme2kdee: I hope the clomid is your magic bullet!

AFM... interesting lunch yesterday. Met another researcher who had a thyroid issue within months of his wife and turned out both had a mild iodine deficiency. Found TONS of research connecting iodine levels/ thyroid function (requiring iodine) and fertility/ fetal health. And my prenatal vitamin doesn't have any at all and I don't eat salt with iodine or any of the foods high in iodine on a regular basis... so hitting up the vitamin store on my way to work today to get some kelp supplements (is mostly iodine) and crossing my fingers that I have some improvement... still a week before my follow up with my doc.


----------



## sugarlumps

ProfWife said:


> sugarlumps said:
> 
> 
> Have you tested prowife??
> 
> Tested right after I posted. :bfn: So...playing the waiting game. If nothing happens by Monday, I'm going to call doc for a blood test. One of my sisters couldn't get a positive hpt for almost 2 months. Her blood test was positive though. :shrug:
> 
> And I second what Mme2kdee said. I don't know how I'd survive this without so many other women on here who "get it". I have friends I can talk to who understand somewhat, but it's easier when someone truly knows what we're going through. :hugs: Just love you ladies.Click to expand...

Yea give it a few days and test again, keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## KatyW

profwife - FX for you. :)

Clandestine - My friend who had thyroid problems also mentioned that she started taking iodine supplements and had some success with that. Not sure of the details, though. I hope you start feeling better soon. 

Mme2kdee - I am glad your doctor was so helpful and you have clomid next cycle. FX hat it is exactly what works to give you a BFP soon.

AFM, CD 1...plan this cycle is vitamins, OPKs, German chocolate for my soul, temping out of habit ha! (maybe just less of it, enough to see a pattern) Oh, and no testing before 12 dpo or crazy symptom spotting for my own sanity. Early testing has never been helpful to me. 

Fingers crossed for August, ladies - I bet good things are coming. :)


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful, I agree that a pregnancy thread would be wonderful. I hope we're all there able to participate soon. 

I have heard that about summer months. For me, it's been good luck, since my baby girl was conceived from a July cycle. Given, I live in a climate with very mild summers, not in the hot States. 

Ladies, make your men keep themselves, um, cool in certain ways ;).


----------



## stargazer0726

it would make sense that summer heat could make it harder to conceive but its been my good luck charm in the past. Both of my DD's were conceived in the summer, july and early september giving me early and late spring babies. I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that I get lucky again in summer  
I also live in the northwest so summers here aren't as hot as other places. 

I am currently 4 dpo, hubby left this morning to help a friend move to california and won't be home until monday. My kids are a wreck, especially my oldest she is very close to her dad. I know its going to be a very rough and tiring weekend.


----------



## magicwhisper

i have to agree hopeful i have never liked when af has come xD


----------



## stargazer0726

it would make sense that summer heat could make it harder to conceive but its been my good luck charm in the past. Both of my DD's were conceived in the summer, july and early september giving me early and late spring babies. I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that I get lucky again in summer  
I also live in the northwest so summers here aren't as hot as other places. 

I am currently 4 dpo, hubby left this morning to help a friend move to california and won't be home until monday. My kids are a wreck, especially my oldest she is very close to her dad. I know its going to be a very rough and tiring weekend.


----------



## stargazer0726

magicwhisper said:


> i have to agree hopeful i have never liked when af has come xD

magic I am also on day 21 of a 30 day cycle


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy It's kind of a relief once you get the crosshairs. Of course it's nerve-racking too because you have to wait. This was an early o for you, right? Good luck!! :flower:

@ProfWife I'm still holding out hope for you! I know it's hard when you're waiting it out and not sure. I am so thankful for all of you ladies as well. You know I have to say that's been the best thing about it not working out for me so far, getting to talk to so many wonderful ladies from all over the world and share things that I wouldn't share with anyone else besides dh. :flower:

@Mme2kdee Thanks so much! I'm so glad you're a part of our group! :happydance: I'm sooo glad your doctor has an idea of what is going on and that you are on the right track. I understand worrying about taking meds but it's amazing and worth it if it helps! I think a lot of men would feel that way. There's always a fear in the back of everyone's mind probably of what if it's my fault and what if we can't fix it. I'm glad he is more open and supportive now! I think that will make a difference! Fingers crossed for next month! I want to see a stream of BFPs pour in! :happydance:

@mommyxofxone I agree! I hope we can all stay in touch when expecting and even after baby comes! This is a big thing to go through and I'm happy to have the support and I do think it helps to see that we are not alone. I think we start to feel failure after awhile and it's nice to see that others feel this way and that it does work out and that we have each other along the way. :flower:

@ClandestineTX Nice information. I love that you are so proactive! I think that's amazing. :thumbup:

@KatyW That sounds like a great plan. Do you mean German chocolate cake, yum! I'm sure just German chocolate is so good too. I am sooo hopeful for you this cycle! I hope this July cycle is just as lucky. :happydance: Men do need to stay cool. :haha:

@stargazer0726 I hope that this summer, (this month!) is just as lucky for you too! I hope the weekend doesn't turn out to be too rough on you. What about a movie night or something like that where you could watch movies at home and relax? :flower:

@magicwhisper I've hated the witch since it started!! I was always like, really, we have to do this every month!?! Pain and being generally uncomfortable, having to keep doing activities or working, and with ttc it just adds insult to injury! Ugh. :winkwink:


----------



## sugarlumps

I don't even know if this should go in here but I've been talking to you guys and I need to get this all off my chest.

My oh and I have been together for 4 years, both have a son each from previous relationships (he has full custody of his and I think of him as my own) and a son together. Had two losses in the past 4 months, and now today I find out he's been cheating on me :( its half 11 at night and I'm awake in bed crying my eyes out. I really really don't know what to do :( he's been crying and apologising past himself but I am so hurt, I actually can't believe he has done this to me. We're getting married next year :(

Please help me ladies, any advice good or bad is just what I need right now. I don't have much family, not anyone that I can rely on anyway :( I'm such a mess


----------



## ClandestineTX

@sugarlumps: I'm probably a bad person to ask for advice of this sort from. I'm unforgiving. I don't trust easily and when I do, I take it seriously. Hubster and I share this quality and we've always agreed even a suspicion of cheating means the relationship is already over because there is no trust. _If it were me_, I'd cut my losses now and move on without him. As my mother used to say, a tiger doesn't change it's stripes - meaning if he'd do it once, he will do it again. 

At a minimum - I'd put your relationship on hold with him - make him move out if possible and not remotely consider being "with" him again, until both of you have gone to counseling together and you genuinely believe that he would never do it again. [This is why I can't do such things, because if someone proves to me they are untrustworthy - I believe them and refuse to give them a chance to do it again.]


----------



## Mme2kdee

OMG Sugarlumps!!! oh my god! I am so so sorry hun!!! That is absolutely terrible! I started crying when I read your post. I don't have the words to say to express how truly sorry I am! Absolutely heartbreaking. You can share anything with us. We are all here to support each other regardless and without judgement! 
I can tell you from experience that your happiness is what you need to focus on and find. Even though you do have a child together, are you ever going to be able to trust your OH again? I know of people who have had affairs and been able to work it out and others who need to part. It is really up to you. I would definitely suggest taking time to yourself - just you and your kids - to figure things out and figure out where you want to take your life next. I will never say it is impossible to get passed...it is just a lot of hard work and dedication on his part and yours. I cannot imagine what your heart is feeling right now. We are all reaching out to you with a big hug and tears in our eyes for you. You are not alone.


----------



## Mme2kdee

I 100% agree with Clandestine! I would say counseling is a must!!! He needs to figure his stuff out and why he did what he did to you. He needs time to figure out what he wants and so do you. Don't do anything rash until you are at peace with whatever decision your heart makes.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Building off what Mme2kdee said, I think he's made what he wants clear. It's now your turn to decide what YOU want. 
Do you want to give him the chance to work through this?
Do you genuinely believe he can change if he wants to?
Do you think he really wants to (is he upset for hurting you or upset for getting caught)?

From my own experience - father was an alcoholic womanizer, my mom eventually left him. Everyone is infinitely better off. My brother and I adjusted well and had the most amazing stepfather. My father married someone else and has a great relationship with her kids. We do not have such a great relationship with "bio-dad" as I call him, because he actually cheated on all of us - not just my mom. The ladies he met at the bar were more important to him than his family at home and even in our 30s, we've never forgotten about it. So - there's my bias, here!


----------



## Hopeful2014

sugarlumps said:


> I don't even know if this should go in here but I've been talking to you guys and I need to get this all off my chest.
> 
> My oh and I have been together for 4 years, both have a son each from previous relationships (he has full custody of his and I think of him as my own) and a son together. Had two losses in the past 4 months, and now today I find out he's been cheating on me :( its half 11 at night and I'm awake in bed crying my eyes out. I really really don't know what to do :( he's been crying and apologising past himself but I am so hurt, I actually can't believe he has done this to me. We're getting married next year :(
> 
> Please help me ladies, any advice good or bad is just what I need right now. I don't have much family, not anyone that I can rely on anyway :( I'm such a mess

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this. I know it's one of the worst things because you feel so much pain and hurt from someone who is supposed to care about you more than anything. I can't tell you exactly what to do, but I would really suggest taking a night or so alone (in same house, different room, or in a different house, whatever you feel is best for you) so you can think about it all. I know that it would be so much easier to walk away if you haven't been together for so long and if you didn't share children. I understand how you can care for his son like your own. I would have a real conversation with him to find out more about the situation. Is there anyone close to you that knows both of you that you would feel comfortable sharing this with? I understand not wanting to talk to someone though. It might add perspective on him that we may not have. :hugs: While I can't give steadfast advice, I will provide steadfast support. I'm sorry this happened to you. It's not your fault. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm with clande. i've known too many people to fall into the trap when the man cries and says how he never meant to hurt them, and oh what a terrible mistake, and they do it again at some point. i'd never trust my dh again, and we'd be done right then and there. for me, it's inexcusable. over and done with. throw him out.


----------



## ProfWife

I'd advise a separation until counseling can take place. Then you need to work on where to go from there.

Unlike those above, I do believe a man can change. My sisters were both cheated on by their husbands. It took many years of counseling and a WHOLE lot of prayer, but they managed to learn to trust again and both have wonderful marriages now (One is coming up on 18 years, the other just passed 20 - scarily enough). 

It can be repaired if you both want it to be. Lots of ground rules for future issues need to be in place and a lot of understanding would need to take place.

So sorry you're going through this dear!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Profwife - I love hearing that! Thank you for sharing! It is definitely work and prayer but can be sooo worth it!


----------



## ProfWife

BTW - :witch: will call to alert doc tomorrow (leaving a message) to schedule my HSG for hopefully Wednesday or Thursday next week.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Sugarlumps: Oh my! I'm sorry you are going through this! I think everyone has given some good advice. I do agree with Prowife. My husband cheated on me before we got married and we worked it out. I know we have only been married for a short time but we are stronger than we have ever been. I shudder to think if I would have never given him a chance again. My life would be lost without him. I gave my guy credit for telling me...actually the very next day after the fornication happened. I knew he regretted it and I was thankful he didn't hide it. Good luck and hugs!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

prowife: good luck this week with your hsg :)


----------



## newbie2013

Sugarlumps! My heart goes out to you. I don't have any advice to give, unfortunately, but like some others here, to me cheating is unforgivable.

I came on here today to tell you all that DH and I had a massive argument last night and he more or less told me it was over. We've been apart for a month (he was working abroad and I came home for a holiday - which was kind of the straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak, as he wanted me to go to him instead of coming here - he's not happy that I went against his wishes) and we never work well as a couple when we're apart. It is always a bit rocky the first few days we're back together but this time was different. It almost feels final, even to me. Maybe it is because we're in my home country as opposed to his. Not sure. All this happened last night (through most of the night) and he's still sleeping this morning. I'm waiting for him to wake up and work out what he's doing - if he's going to stay here with my mum and me or leave to go somewhere else until his/our flight home.

This would have massive implications for me, though, because really the only reason I live in his country is because of him. My life over there is quite full, I love my job and I have lots of friends (more than I have at home because I've been away from here for years), but at the end of the day, my main life revolves around him and his family. If that part of my life doesn't exist anymore then I don't want to stay in the country, which would mean an international relocation.

I don't know what to do. I'm trying to hold myself together for my mum's sake (she's so worried about me) but my heart is broken. We've gone from trying to start a family to ending a relationship. I don't think I can fix this either. :sad2:


----------



## ProfWife

Newbie...anything can be fixed if both want it dear. How long have you two been married? I can kind of understand his problem with you choosing not to see him, but I can also understand yours with needing time to see your family as well. We say things in anger that can be misunderstood. You said he more or less said that it was over. In a woman's ear, that might be what you heard, but it may not be what he was trying to say. When he wakes up, I'd get away from family with him, go somewhere private where you can vent, cry, etc. and talk it out. Perhaps he was just upset and rash with his words, maybe even a little careless with his emotions and they didn't come out the way he meant.

If you don't want it to be over, and he doesn't want it to be over, then work on it together. But talk...as calmly and openly as possible. But talk.


----------



## burgbrandy

I wish i had some advice for u ladies...:hug: i hope u both can work things out.


----------



## KatyW

I think what some others have said about doing your best to get some alone time to think things over is sound advice. I am so sorry that you are going through this devastating experience. 

We're here to support you no matter what. 

Hugs and prayers, sweetie.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I'm sorry. I updated your date. I hope the doctor gets you in as soon as possible. Fingers crossed for this month! :flower:

@newbie2013 I'm so sorry to hear about this as well. I'm sorry you've been suffering with this on your own for a while too. Feel free to tell us anything. :hugs: It sounds to me as though he has become comfortable with you living around his family and his way of life, which separates you from your family and support you could have. It does work for many people to be away internationally. However, he shouldn't treat it as a way of controlling you or making sure you do what he wants the majority of the time. Perhaps he is fighting with you or acting differently because he feels a loss of control now? Perhaps he feels as though he must compete with your family? He may not intentionally be doing this and he may feel bad about it now.

I'd give you the same advice of searching within yourself to see what you want and what you need. This is your one life. If you want him in it and you do not want to give up the life you have in his home country then I hope you find a way to work it out. Remember though-you must find a way to be happy at the end of either decision you make. I'm here for you. :hugs: I definitely agree 100% with what ProfWife said as well.


----------



## RaeChay

Sugarlumps-
I am so sorry. I imagine you feel as if the planet earth has dropped out from beneath your feet. I don't have kids with my dh yet, so I don't even have a clue as to the degree that would complicate your feelings. 

Afm, as well as others have posted- I draw a hard line. My dad was a cheater, and I can't see myself following in my moms path in that way. It's too sad. I also believe with my WHOLE heart that there are FAR too many fish in the sea- and too much fun to be had- to try to stay with a "broken" partner. There are just so many opportunities out there! I know you're not thinking about that right now, but you need to know its true. At any rate, I pray for peace and wisdom for you, as well as for him. 

Newbie- I am so sad that this has to be your experience. It sounds so final, the way you put it. But it also sounds like you're thinking of your next move- I admire your strength here. Go where you feel you have the best support system. Is dh temperamental at all? could it be a 'power play'? Praying for peace & continued strength for you.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@RaeChay How are you? :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

I want to share a couple poems I found. I think they can apply to a lot of the things we are all going through right now. :hugs: 
------------------------------------------------
"Champion"

The average runner runs
until the breath in him is gone,
But the champion has the iron will
that makes him carry on.

For the rest the average runner begs
when limp his muscles grow,
But the champion runs on leaden legs,
his courage makes him go.

The average man's complacent
when he's done his best to score,
But the champion does his best,
and then he does a little more.
-------------------------------------------------
"My Wish For You"

Comfort on difficult days,
Smiles when sadness intrudes,
Rainbows to follow the clouds,
Laughter to kiss your lips,
Sunsets to warm your heart,
Gentle hugs when spirits sag,
Friendships to brighten you being,
Beauty for your eyes to see,
Confidence for when you doubt,
Faith so that you can believe,
Courage to know yourself,
Patience to accept the truth,
And love to complete your life.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Good morning everyone! Hope everyone is doing ok. I feel so bad for some of you ladies with relationship woes. :(. Hugs to you! 

Hopeful14: You always have the right thing to say! Nice poems :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

newbie, i'm so very sorry for what you're going through. i think i'd wait and see and talk it through with him, since he's still sleeping. there's a good chance it's not over right, since he's still there with you.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the support. I think the comments about power/loss of control are probably true. He is temperamental at times and I know I need to change the ways in which I deal with him. We are actually communicating now, not arguing and shouting (which my mum is grateful for, and I am too). I will have to see what happens. We definitely said some things in anger that we regret, but it will take a lot of work to get back what we lost.

You have no idea how much I appreciate the support and comments you all made. Thank you


----------



## nikkilucky77

I'm glad you two are communicating now. Best wishes hun :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@newbie2013: glad to hear things are on the mend. I the power/ control stuff is BS though and would suggest trying to find a way to encourage him to communicate better. When Hubster and I first moved in together, I discovered he had zero tolerance for frustration and was shit at expressing negative emotions. He went to a therapist on his own, who taught him to speak. After getting to know his mother better, I understand how he was raised and how that experience taught him to do things certain ways, but he really didn't want to be that way and it was an easy fix, because he wanted to be more effective in the way he dealt with me. Now, we're one of those obnoxious couples that doesn't even raise our voices - we disagree and discuss things openly - but it took some work to get there!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Think I'm out:-( day 28 and started spotting! Accepting it and moving on to next month. Will keep you posted on August test date. This was my first month after hsg so just goes to show that doesn't always mean a bfp is around the corner x


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: Lazydaisys. I've come to the conclusion that human reproduction is the most random thing ever and BFPs only show up instantly for people otherwise practicing abstinence, teenagers, etc. For the rest of us, they will show up when they do... unfortunately, we just have to keep waiting.


----------



## ClandestineTX

BTW Lazydaisys, did you start the thyroid medication yet? If that's part of your problem, even if you notice a difference in a few days to a week, the hormone system is really complex and takes as much as 6-8 weeks to regulate after you start meds, so FX for you in the next few cycles!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Started it taking them today. starting on a super low dose of 25mg then increasing if needs be.They said it will take six weeks to Work.I've been told I've got 'unexplained infertility' whatever ever that means??? The only slight issues they found was slightly underactive thyroid and a small fibroid. My cycles are regular and I ovulate and I'm not overweight so they said that thyroid probably isn't affecting things but just want it to be normal so it's one less thing to worry about. My ovaries are fine, my womb is a 'good shape' lol and tubes are both clear and dh is fine in his areas. The ttc s a bloody nightmare. Each month I think maybe ill finally get my bfp next month....


----------



## ClandestineTX

It takes 6 weeks for the medication to cycle through the hormone network and change the lab values! If it helps you out, you may notice a difference in your energy level and improvement in your mood within the first week (for me, I think it was about 2 days). Thyroid hormones are necessary for full maturation of an egg, even if you are ovulating regularly - the thyroid issue may very well have been a factor in your "unexplained infertility" especially since thyroid problems are one of the most common causes of infertility!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thank you for this. It gives me hope!  x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lazydaisys said:


> Think I'm out:-( day 28 and started spotting! Accepting it and moving on to next month. Will keep you posted on August test date. This was my first month after hsg so just goes to show that doesn't always mean a bfp is around the corner x

oh hun i'm sorry!! but don't count yourself out til you get that full flow.



ClandestineTX said:


> :hugs: Lazydaisys. I've come to the conclusion that human reproduction is the most random thing ever and BFPs only show up instantly for people otherwise practicing abstinence, teenagers, etc. For the rest of us, they will show up when they do... unfortunately, we just have to keep waiting.

lol i'm with you on that one. just sucks. responsible people have to wait. i don't get it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

And put me down to test august 18th please, that's 31 days. so i'll try that, unless i hear different on O from ff.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Here's an explanation from Mayo Clinic: 
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypothyroidism-and-infertility/AN01436

And a fantastic review of the physiology and research pertaining to thyroid function and fertility: https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/553887_3

Summary, FX for you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@mommyxofxone: I don't think it's that responsible people have to wait _per se_, I think it's that life never really gives anyone 100% of what they want when they want it. The vast majority of people with unplanned pregnancies really don't want them, aren't ready for them and it's not a good thing to them - even if they end up making the best of it and turning it into a good thing. I am in my early 30's, I have an enviable relationship with an great guy - we're both completing advanced degrees, own our house, are making great progress climbing our profession ladders and TTC is the one part of our life that we really don't have sorted out. It seems unfair to us because we've had to work SO hard for everything that we do have, it just feels like BS that we have to work hard for this too. But, someday - we'll have LOs, and the hard work for us will start paying off big time and things will be alright. I have cousins that had unplanned children at young ages and they are trying to sort themselves out and raise families. It's hard for them and will likely always be hard, especially since they have little in the way of professional qualifications. I think everyone's life is really hard somewhere at some point - for us on here, TTC is the mountain we must climb, but definitely prefer this mountain to some of the other's out there!


----------



## River54

AF got me yesterday.
So, I'll start round 3 of clomid tomorrow.
I have unexplained as well, and know how frustrating it is. They did say I was slightly anemic and to take iron every other day, so I have been doing that for the past 2 cycles. Also been taking CoQ10 this past cycle and OH as well. Have noticed this cycle to be better than the past few, hard to explain, just better.

Can you update my test date to Aug 16? I soo hope this next cycle works :)


----------



## magicwhisper

I thought i would cheer everyone up by introducing our baby rabbit Timothy that we have gotten today :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0306.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nikkilucky77

Very cute!! :)


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you

he is adorable :D


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful2014 said:


> @RaeChay How are you? :flower:

Hi hopeful- thanks for asking :)
I'm well, having a very fun & busy summer! Lucky enough to have 3-day weekends with dh, been traveling locally with the dogs every weekend! Loving it. 

On 5 dpo presently, cycle 6! Nothing much to report. Though I have noticed something strange- every other month I get searing pain during O, that lasts about five days, only on the right side. During months I have the right-sided pain, I have no symptoms whatsoever between the period of O pain up til AF, like I don't even think that AF will show. Also, on R-sided pain cycles, I have positive opk's for like 7 days.

On the other (alternating) months, I get left sided pain that lasts maybe 2 hours, and I have sore breasts/nipples all the way up to AF. And I can tell several days in advance that AF is on its way due to cramping. On these cycles, I have positive opk's for only two days, and they line up well with CM. 

Has anyone had/heard of anything like this? I feel like I am malfunctioning on one side. Maybe I'm over analyzing? Well, I am sure I over-analyze, ha!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 Thanks! :flower:

@newbie2013 I'm glad to hear that you are talking and trying to work things out. It may be true that it will take a lot of work to get back what you lost, but I think it will be even better than before if you both put in all of that work. Remember you are a strong, worthy woman who deserves to be treated fairly and kindly. We will be here whenever you need us. :hugs: :thumbup:

@Lazydaisys I'm sorry. :hugs: I'll move you to TBA for now. I think those stories of success a month after an hsg or a chemical pregnancy really get our hopes up. It does work for some people. However, it hurts when it doesn't happen. The more fertile effect may last a few months after each of those as well and not just the first month. I'm hoping that we both get some extra luck soon. :thumbup:

@ClandestineTX I know that ibuprofen is supposed to be bad for ovulation and for lining. Do you know if it stays in your system for a long period of time as well or does it wear off quicker than other meds? I haven't had any (or any meds) for a long time, but I used to take them on the first day of af. It's a shot in the dark, but I wonder if it takes a while to get out of the system. :shrug: I'm going to look into that in a bit. 

@mommyxofxone Date updated. Fingers crossed for a BFP soon! :flower:

@River54 I'm sorry. :hugs: Date updated. I'm glad this cycle was better. I hope that the iron and the CoQ10 continue to help and this is the cycle! :flower:

@magicwhisper Your rabbit is so cute! I have a comforter that looks like that flower pattern in the background! :flower:

@RaeChay I'm glad you're having such a fun summer! My dog loves the outdoors so I imagine your dogs are excited to be out and about. :flower: I think it's so interesting that we can pick up on things like that when we are closely monitoring ourselves. I'm not sure what it might mean. I definitely analyze everything as well! :haha: I have you for July 4th; shall I update it to another date?


----------



## KatyW

magicwhisper - what a cutie!


----------



## chulie

@magic what a cute bunny! I used to have a mini lop named Winston. Oh how I loved that thing. Once he started getting adult hair and lost his baby fur I became deathly allergic to him. I was on an inhaler and pills. I couldn't live like that forever so we had to give him away. Saddest day...after that I swore never to get another pet in case I "became" allergic because I couldn't go through that again. 

@clandie. I couldn't agree more. I work with 2 girls who have been dealing with infertility for 10 years. They have amazing jobs, wonderful families....I know they will get their babies some day and at least when they do that baby will grow up in the most loving and supportive home.....it's so hard sometimes to see the deserving ones having to struggle. I can't wait for you to get your payoff......this month!!!! 

Lazy....glad your getting your meds sorted out. Like you said. At least it's one more check you can say is in place. Who knows what the missing piece could be! 

Hi Hopeful!!!!!

@raechay...I don't think that means anything is broken...I think it just means your really in tune with your body and one side releases the egg slightly differently. Personally I think it's a good thing you can pick up all those little nuances of your own body.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW Cute new picture! :flower:

@chulie Hey! I missed you around here. :winkwink: How are you?


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are nearing the end of July. Some of are still in the hunt for a July BFP and some are getting ready for August testing. We are all ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 22: kksy9b


----------



## ProfWife

VENT: If you open at 8, there really can't be so many people/calls than someone stays on hold for 5 minutes only to transferred to voicemail rather than a real person when they are scheduling a time sensitive test for which you make the demand they 1) be on antibiotics for 2 days before it...so they can't start until it's scheduled and 2) that they call by CD 3 in order to schedule if your coordinator can only promise to call back within 48 hours (meaning if they start on a weekend...like I did...they can't get anyone on the phone on the last possible day they try to schedule).


----------



## Hopeful2014

ProfWife said:



> VENT: If you open at 8, there really can't be so many people/calls than someone stays on hold for 5 minutes only to transferred to voicemail rather than a real person when they are scheduling a time sensitive test for which you make the demand they 1) be on antibiotics for 2 days before it...so they can't start until it's scheduled and 2) that they call by CD 3 in order to schedule if your coordinator can only promise to call back within 48 hours (meaning if they start on a weekend...like I did...they can't get anyone on the phone on the last possible day they try to schedule).

:hugs: It's ridiculous! I hope you are able to talk to someone soon and get it all worked out. :hugs:

You know what I think? I think they should have some sort of online service that you can access on weekends and nights to set up an appointment or to be put on a list to call as soon as they open. :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

That's what they normally do. I had the direct line for the scheduler who told me to just call on CD 1 and leave a message for her if it's on the weekend and she'd call me when she got in the next working day. I called, and she's on vacation according to her voicemail starting TODAY. 

What really irritates me is I tried to schedule this 2 weeks ago for the same 2 days, assured her that once O is confirmed with me the only reason I'd cancel is pregnancy...but she insisted waiting until CD1. Lo and behold, here I am, trying to schedule exactly for the same 2 days. Sometimes I wonder if doctors just don't take women seriously that we know our own bodies.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: I've heard about ibuprofen being bad also, I think it's because the cascade of evens leading to ovulation requires things that are shut down by "anti-inflammatory" drugs... if I remember later, I'll try to look into it for you

@chulie: We've both been working so much the last two weeks... we actually haven't even had sex once! Fortunately, I ovulate so late I don't think it will negatively affect our chances this time. Seriously yesterday, we barely even saw each other. Both were playing catch up with school work at home on our respective computers and then I went to my lab from 3 PM until 1 AM, he was asleep when I got home and left hours before I woke up, LOL, like two ships passing in the night!

@ProfWife: I hope they get you sorted soon, i.e. TODAY.

AFM... I think the iodine supplement is either helping or has given me a crazy placebo effect, or I'm anxious about upcoming deadlines and am high on my own adrenaline. I was awake and working at home from 9 AM to 3 PM, then I drove to my lab and worked straight until 1240 AM, got home, ate, etc. Made it to bed by 230 AM and got up on my own at 830 AM. I've needed at least 10-12 hours of sleep lately and even then was only marginally functional, so waking up without assistance after only 6 hours is crazy. Hopefully we can work some sex into our schedules soon (e.g. before it's too late this cycle).


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey update over here first appt is still today at 4 but I prebooked an u/s for Thursday morn ( oh's aunt works at a D.I. Clinic) otherwise the wait is 3 weeks apparently!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Keep us update ourlilflu!!

So quick question, has everyone heard of using mucinex around O time to help your cm. I think it seems crazy but if it works I would be willing to try it :)


----------



## chulie

nikkilucky77 said:


> Keep us update ourlilflu!!
> 
> So quick question, has everyone heard of using mucinex around O time to help your cm. I think it seems crazy but if it works I would be willing to try it :)

I never tried it personally but I definitely have heard of women using it....right up until O but then I think your supposed to stop using it once you do...


----------



## chulie

Hey Hopeful...I've missed you guys....my work has been insane. We are doing this clean up project and of course I'm the one training the guy to give him the background info so he can help us....but his "helping" is just causing me to lose way too many work hours.....very frustrating......luckily the guy in on holiday's this week so I don't have my shadow with me!!! hahahaha....

Other than that all well....... :) :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Chulie: Good to hear from you! Ok...well I think I will try it :)...and then stop this weekend (that is when I am approximately going to O). I don't think it will hurt!


----------



## Mme2kdee

OurLilFlue - yay for the DR appt! Let us know how it goes!!

I have heard mucinex works. I used it 1 cycle and noticed a very small change. I hope if you try it it works for you :)

AFM - Well CD8 now. Last night was my 3rd day of Clomid...has anyone been on clomid that could help me with some questions?
Day 2 of clomid I did not sleep well (tossed and turned all night) I am usually a hard sleeper. Day 3 of clomid (last night) I could not fall asleep until 4am so I got 3 hours of sleep since I had to work this morning. Normally with the less sleep I get the lower my temp is when I wake up and temp at the same time as normal....today my temp spiked a lot.


----------



## Lazydaisys

ClandestineTX said:


> :hugs: Lazydaisys. I've come to the conclusion that human reproduction is the most random thing ever and BFPs only show up instantly for people otherwise practicing abstinence, teenagers, etc. For the rest of us, they will show up when they do... unfortunately, we just have to keep waiting.

:blush:
My mum told me if I had sex once without protection I would get pregnant and I believed her. This has actually happened to my friend. (Although I find this hard to believe she tells me it's true.):haha:

Also when I was a teenager my fiend got pregnant she was on the pill and using condoms. The condom spilt and she was really sick from drinking too much so she was advised to take the morning after pill but still ended up pregnant. Look how many hoops we have to jump through and still bfn.:cry:

Light brown Spotting for me yesterday and today not full flow yet .Cramping pre AF style. Hows everybody else?:hugs:

Been falling out with dh a bit, both of us are getting fed up with ttc. :dohh: I thought this was going one of the most fun times of our lives! It's hard to momentum going month after a month! :growlmad:


----------



## ClandestineTX

A LOT of my friends got pregnant around 15-16. My mom told me if I got pregnant not to bother coming home, and I believed her. The ones who didn't mostly got pregnant in equally shitty circumstances before they were 20-21. And then my college friends mostly had kids in their mid-late 20s. I'm like the last hold out and constantly feel like I'm being punished for sorting myself out first. But one day, I will have a BFP... and an awesome career to match. Just the waiting. Hubster and I have put as much of this on autopilot as possible at this point, we definitely still care and still want it, but are no longer letting this interfere with our regular lives.


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies in my 2ww although i don't have much hope for this month. The past 2 days i have been extremely horny (TMI) (I think it's reading fifty shades of grey) and we have been :sex: lots but past my O day. 

Good luck to everyone else. xxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

:plane:That's what I need to do, get on autopilot and get on enjoying life!

Every month we are one step closer and not as far away from our dream. :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I promise, Lazydaisys, it makes everything easier. We stopped making plans with contingencies - we are just going to live how we want to live. If I get BFP'd up and we have to change existing plans, the world will go on! I'd rather keep living and enjoying my life and not put everything on hold and second guess everything I'm doing anymore. I didn't start out that way either, it just crept up over cycle after cycle. So we're still making sure to hit the high holy days of fertile week, but doing as little as possible to make sure we know when that is!


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you :D he is such a cutie, our little fur baby :D <3


----------



## mummyto4boys

I'm gutted to be back here, I sadly had a mmc.


----------



## momwithbabies

I am so sorry, Mummy.


----------



## magicwhisper

i am so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

mummyto4boys said:


> I'm gutted to be back here, I sadly had a mmc.

I am so sorry hunni. Xx


----------



## Mme2kdee

Oh my goodness NO! I am so so sorry!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

This must be the week for arguments with the OH. My DH and I got into an argument last night and he expressed to me that he doesn't know if it is the right time for him to have a child or if he is ready for one or even when he will be. He also said it is my body and to do what I want -- that its not up to him or his decision and I am the only one who can make that decision....He is also extremely stressed at work and doesn't want the added stress of "trying" to have one. TTC was not even what started the argument but it is where it ended up. This is after a week of him being ultra supportive, easy to talk to about it and he was showing excitement about ttc finally , joking with my about BDing, he even said my CD21 followup with clomid he would go to the appt .. I even was talking to him about the DR putting me on clomid and he was extremely interested in it - it was probably one of the best weeks in a while...and now....idk. I don't even know how to feel. I am on day 4 of Clomid now so regardless if I stop or not I will still have side effects (potentially) in the coming week. We have been TTC now for 8 months (he didn't want to ever "know" when we were because of the pressure but was fine if we did get pregnant and I was off of BC. How can we go from amazing to he doesn't know anymore? I am so hurt and broken hearted...I just don't know how to cope or what he is really wanting.


----------



## ProfWife

Mummy - I am so sorry!

Mme2kdee - Could hubs be having some doubts of his ability to be a parent because you haven't gotten pregnant?


----------



## ProfWife

BTW - HSG scheduled for Wednesday...the lady did call me back. :)


----------



## kksy9b

Hopeful2014 said:


> JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!
> 
> Ladies, Remember
> 1. That it's not over until AF comes
> 2. That many ladies get false negatives
> 3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo
> 4. That we are here for you no matter what
> 
> 
> *We are nearing the end of July. Some of are still in the hunt for a July BFP and some are getting ready for August testing. We are all ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:
> 
> TESTERS:
> July 22: kksy9b

Thanks Hopeful! I haven't been posting as much this month but have been trying to follow everyone...congrats on all the new BFPs!!

AFM...no sign of the wicked witch yet! She actually isn't due until tomorrow but have had none of my typical AF symptoms (most notable is I get migraines starting 5 days before my period through CD1 from hormone level drops and will have cramping the day before...nothing so far!) I'm working from home tomorrow so will go pick a test up over lunch if she hasn't shown and take either tomorrow night or Wednesday morning. My hubby is convinced we are pregnant this month so fingers crossed he is right!


----------



## Mme2kdee

That's definitely part of it I think. He won't say it though which makes it harder. He has alot to stress about at work. I wish he would just be there all the time like he was for me last week emotionally. I know he doesn't want to give his hopes up. I don't either but it's easier for me to handle. He was happy or so he led me to believe when I found out it was me not fully ovulating and not his fault for not getting prego


----------



## mommyxofxone

mummyto4boys said:


> I'm gutted to be back here, I sadly had a mmc.

so sorry hun :(



Mme2kdee said:


> This must be the week for arguments with the OH. My DH and I got into an argument last night and he expressed to me that he doesn't know if it is the right time for him to have a child or if he is ready for one or even when he will be. He also said it is my body and to do what I want -- that its not up to him or his decision and I am the only one who can make that decision....He is also extremely stressed at work and doesn't want the added stress of "trying" to have one. TTC was not even what started the argument but it is where it ended up. This is after a week of him being ultra supportive, easy to talk to about it and he was showing excitement about ttc finally , joking with my about BDing, he even said my CD21 followup with clomid he would go to the appt .. I even was talking to him about the DR putting me on clomid and he was extremely interested in it - it was probably one of the best weeks in a while...and now....idk. I don't even know how to feel. I am on day 4 of Clomid now so regardless if I stop or not I will still have side effects (potentially) in the coming week. We have been TTC now for 8 months (he didn't want to ever "know" when we were because of the pressure but was fine if we did get pregnant and I was off of BC. How can we go from amazing to he doesn't know anymore? I am so hurt and broken hearted...I just don't know how to cope or what he is really wanting.

i'm so sorry love,t hat's so rotten that you are going through all of that. give him a bit of space, maybe he is just super stressed


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Can you take me off the list please , We have decided to go NTNP and have given up after 13 years with no success to have our 2nd together but my 3rd altogether . There is not much else we can do since we aren't willing to do anything other then clomid and since im not the issue its out of the question . GL to all you wonderful ladies in your journey to motherhood :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I think a lot of doctors do have a one-size-fits-all type mentality. I think it sucks when you have to feel as though you must convince someone you know what's going on. Yes, they have gone to university for years and years and definitely know more about certain things than us, but we live in our bodies and that's worth a lot. :thumbup: I'm so glad you're scheduled for Wednesday! 

@ClandestineTX That sounds so good. I know lack of energy has been something you've been dealing with lately. I hope it is the iodine supplement and that you continue to feel better. It seems like you are getting a lot done! :thumbup: Are you getting closer to when you will start temping and bding? Hopefully the break from both will be helpful when you do start! 

@OurLilFlu I'm so excited for you and I can't wait to hear how it goes! Good luck! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 I've heard women use mucinex to thin their cm. I've never tried it though. Good luck! :flower:

@chulie I imagine having a shadow all the time is not very comfortable. I'm glad that everything is going well! Keep us updated! :flower:

@Mme2kdee I'm sorry you're not sleeping well especially since you have to go into work with no sleep. :hugs: My temps are usually extremely high on nights when I toss and turn and do not get a lot of sleep. I assume it's because nothing really has enough time to slow down and has to keep working and starting up again each time you wake up. I hope you sleep better tonight. :hugs:
@Mme2kdee I can't say for sure, but I assume he does want it, but maybe he's struggling with the process. :hugs: I'm sorry you're having a tough time. I know that the longer the process goes on the harder it gets and the more frustrating it can be. I suggest giving him a little time to cool off and then approaching the subject. Tell him you understand dohh:) that it is taking a while and it's definitely hard to deal with, but it hurts when he says those things. You need to be the support for each other. We will always be here for you though! :thumbup:

@Lazydaisys I hate that it takes certain people (a lot of us!! :wacko:) so much longer than others! It's really not fair. I think that anyone who wants a child and can care for a child should be able to have one. No questions asked and definitely not months or years of trying. I always thought sex = baby. :dohh: I'm sorry about you and dh arguing. I know it's hard on us all. I think it will be so worth it and bring you so much closer once you both pull through this together and have baby to show for it. :thumbup: Just spend time loving each other and understanding that neither of you want it to take this long. You both deserve to feel good about what you are doing! :hugs:

@lesh07 :haha: I still need to read that! Hey-it's always good to have a little fun just because you want to! Good luck in the tww! :flower:

@kksy9b I'm so hopeful for you!! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl I'm sorry. :hugs: I wish you all the luck with ntnp and I believe it can still happen. :thumbup: May I keep you on our list, but move you to a ntnp section? I'd hate to lose you altogether. :hugs: I hope you check in sometimes just to let us know how you are doing. :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hopeful2014 said:


> @ProfWife I think a lot of doctors do have a one-size-fits-all type mentality. I think it sucks when you have to feel as though you must convince someone you know what's going on. Yes, they have gone to university for years and years and definitely know more about certain things than us, but we live in our bodies and that's worth a lot. :thumbup: I'm so glad you're scheduled for Wednesday!
> 
> @ClandestineTX That sounds so good. I know lack of energy has been something you've been dealing with lately. I hope it is the iodine supplement and that you continue to feel better. It seems like you are getting a lot done! :thumbup: Are you getting closer to when you will start temping and bding? Hopefully the break from both will be helpful when you do start!
> 
> @OurLilFlu I'm so excited for you and I can't wait to hear how it goes! Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @nikkilucky77 I've heard women use mucinex to thin their cm. I've never tried it though. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @chulie I imagine having a shadow all the time is not very comfortable. I'm glad that everything is going well! Keep us updated! :flower:
> 
> @Mme2kdee I'm sorry you're not sleeping well especially since you have to go into work with no sleep. :hugs: My temps are usually extremely high on nights when I toss and turn and do not get a lot of sleep. I assume it's because nothing really has enough time to slow down and has to keep working and starting up again each time you wake up. I hope you sleep better tonight. :hugs:
> @Mme2kdee I can't say for sure, but I assume he does want it, but maybe he's struggling with the process. :hugs: I'm sorry you're having a tough time. I know that the longer the process goes on the harder it gets and the more frustrating it can be. I suggest giving him a little time to cool off and then approaching the subject. Tell him you understand dohh:) that it is taking a while and it's definitely hard to deal with, but it hurts when he says those things. You need to be the support for each other. We will always be here for you though! :thumbup:
> 
> @Lazydaisys I hate that it takes certain people (a lot of us!! :wacko:) so much longer than others! It's really not fair. I think that anyone who wants a child and can care for a child should be able to have one. No questions asked and definitely not months or years of trying. I always thought sex = baby. :dohh: I'm sorry about you and dh arguing. I know it's hard on us all. I think it will be so worth it and bring you so much closer once you both pull through this together and have baby to show for it. :thumbup: Just spend time loving each other and understanding that neither of you want it to take this long. You both deserve to feel good about what you are doing! :hugs:
> 
> @lesh07 :haha: I still need to read that! Hey-it's always good to have a little fun just because you want to! Good luck in the tww! :flower:
> 
> @kksy9b I'm so hopeful for you!! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:
> 
> @Ruskiegirl I'm sorry. :hugs: I wish you all the luck with ntnp and I believe it can still happen. :thumbup: May I keep you on our list, but move you to a ntnp section? I'd hate to lose you altogether. :hugs: I hope you check in sometimes just to let us know how you are doing. :hugs:

That is fine with me hun and thank you :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

mummyto4boys said:


> I'm gutted to be back here, I sadly had a mmc.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this. I know there are no words to comfort you right now. We are here for you.


----------



## newbie2013

Ruskiegirl said:


> Can you take me off the list please , We have decided to go NTNP and have given up after 13 years with no success to have our 2nd together but my 3rd altogether . There is not much else we can do since we aren't willing to do anything other then clomid and since im not the issue its out of the question . GL to all you wonderful ladies in your journey to motherhood :hugs:

Good luck, Ruskie. We'll all miss you here :hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

good luck


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh ruskie i'm so sorry :( i hope you are at peace with the decision too.


----------



## kksy9b

I was going to wait until I officially missed a period but caved :) Lines showed up in less than a minute. More clear IRL. Chulies Method worked for us LOL. So so so excited!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130723_084353.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 24


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice lines!! Congrats!!


----------



## stargazer0726

Congrats!!!
Afm I am 7dpo and am itching to test but I know it's waaayy to early... Hoping to make it to at least 10, I know 12 is better but it's my birthday weekend so I'm hoping for a miracle


----------



## KatyW

Kksy9b - Congratulations!! Good lines. I may need to go look at what Chulie's Method was. Haha. It seems to have good success rates. :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: glad they got you scheduled!

@Ruskiegirl: I hope NTNP works for you.



Hopeful2014 said:


> [email protected] That sounds so good. I know lack of energy has been something you've been dealing with lately. I hope it is the iodine supplement and that you continue to feel better. It seems like you are getting a lot done! :thumbup: Are you getting closer to when you will start temping and bding? Hopefully the break from both will be helpful when you do start! ...

I decided to start temping this morning, just because. BD marathon started last night :) And follow-up with our doctor is this Saturday. FX on all fronts, even though ovulation could still be 9 days away!

As always Hopeful2014: how are YOU?


----------



## mommyxofxone

kksy9b said:


> I was going to wait until I officially missed a period but caved :) Lines showed up in less than a minute. More clear IRL. Chulies Method worked for us LOL. So so so excited!!

Congrats hun!!!! h+h 9 months!!!!!

what is CHulies method?


----------



## Lazydaisys

yey for the chulie method again! Congratulations on bfp! this thread is in need if bfps this month. X


----------



## RaeChay

Lazydaisys said:


> yey for the chulie method again! Congratulations on bfp! this thread is in need if bfps this month. X

I second that. We need some good news! Congrats on the bfp!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks ladies! It doesn't seem real yet... have an appointment tomorrow to confirm and going to take a digital in the AM... i think after that i might come out of shock, LOL

mommyofone - chulie's method is just something that the ladies started calling Chulie's approach to trying...basically you just rely on your body to tell you when you're fertile (through CM, any ovulation pains, etc) and BD everyday that you have anything resembling fertile CM (or other factors). For me, it meant not worrying what CD I was on (which I obsessed over the 2 months before) and just BD'ed every day that my body told me I was fertile, regardless of what CD that fell on.


----------



## kirstyjane13

Congrats to the new bfps. 

Sorry to mummy. My thoughts are with you xx

Hugs for you ruskie. Hopefully you will get a miracle when ntnp xx

Afm...I am doing the clearblue trial and got my peak on the monitor this morning. We are using the monitor as a final trial as dp has had testicular cancer and he is feeling like a failure so we are going to go to the drs to see what the deal is and if the cancer has affected fertility (reading online it affects all people differently, some men are fine some are not) xx


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry mummy. Its horrible to go through.

Congrats to all the new BFPs.

AFM had a bit of spotting but it seems to have gone so waiting for my scan in two weeks! That seems like a life time away right now. But got a busy couple of weeks so it will be good.


----------



## magicwhisper

congrats!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@kksy9b That's amazing news!! Let me know when I can make it official on here! Congratulations! :happydance:

@stargazer0726 Fingers crossed for a birthday BFP! Good luck!! :flower:

@ClandestineTX We're just about on the same time frame. :thumbup: BD marathon started last night as well. Ovulation could be two-nine days based on earliest and latest. I do anticipate it being earlier than later since that last one at cd 21 was odd and day 16 is the usual latest one. I'm cd 12 now. I'm so hopeful for your appointment on Saturday. We'll ride this one out together! Fingers crossed we have lines to share this cycle!! :thumbup:

@kirstyjane13 Good luck with the peak! Have you enjoyed the trial so far? I'm sorry your husband feels like a failure. That's so terrible to think especially since he has gone through a tough time. Fingers crossed you get a BFP soon! :hugs:

@mummy2o I think it's terrible that we have to wait so long for appointments. A lot of people have a bit of spotting in early pregnancy. A lot of times people say it's baby digging in and getting more snug. :thumbup:


----------



## Kalush

mummyto4boys - :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss.

Ruskie - Good luck to you, hope ntnp treats you well.

kksy9b - Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

kristijane13 - YaY for the peak! Hope this month is good for you. Hopefully the Dr will come back with positive news.

I'm still just waiting right now. Things have been really hectic still. I think I O'd around friday/saturday but I don't know today now. I've just had a lot of random cramping all month which is just confusing, maybe my hormones are just starting to get back closer to normal and making things all weird. DH was sweet on friday after bd, he asked if it was baby making time. He's apparently getting antsy too! He's been having a lot of fun with DD lately, which I think makes him more anxious for another one.


----------



## Hopeful2014

I've been looking back to my _almost_ lucky cycle and trying to think of what I can do to achieve that again. One thing was that I was more active and outside more. My husband and I wondered if that was part of it. I read about sun exposure and how sunlight is supposed to help with fertility. I looked back to my May-June cycle when I had the cp and I noticed that I was outside more and walking the dog more especially in early morning sunlight. 

One website I looked at gave an interesting take on the "go away on vacation/holiday and get pregnant" idea. Of course we all know it's supposed to help with stress, but they say it can also be related to sunshine and more exposure while you're away.

Sunlight is supposed to be good because of vitamin D. We all need vitamin D, but it's good for fertility as well. Research says that one of the ways that sunlight helps is by having "a direct impact on ovarian function, as well as hormone production." It is supposed to help regulate ovulation and balance sexual and reproductive hormones. I also read that vitamin D plays a role in how estrogen acts in the uterus and it helps build the lining.

Sunlight is supposed to be beneficial for men as well. There was a study that exposed men to UVB light for five days and found that their testosterone levels increased 120% !!! They let the men wait for eight days, without the exposure, and their levels had all decreased again! Testosterone helps with sperm growth and development. This really makes me wonder as well because my husband was actually out walking with us on more of those mornings during the May-June cycle. 

Click here to read about that study more. 

Another website said the Yale University School of Medicine had a study of 67 women who had problems conceiving and they found that 97% had "overt vitamin-D deficiency and only a mere 7% had normal Vitamin D levels." "Nearly 40% of the women who had ovulatory dysfunction also had a clinical deficiency in Vitamin D."

Click here to read more about that and a lot of interesting statistics on fertility and sunlight. This website seems a little messy, but the information is interesting. 

Another website reported "A 2008 Australian study found that almost one-third of nearly 800 men with fertility problems had lower than normal levels of vitamin D."

Click here to read more about that study and a lot of interesting things about natural sunlight, machines that can create this indoors, and how it matters in IVF labs as well. 

Click here to read about the location connection which goes into detail about how exposure and where you live can influence it.

Of course, we must protect our skin while in the sun. :thumbup: And I don't think it would require long amounts of time spent outdoors, but perhaps just add a little more time. You can also make sure you are getting enough in vitamin form if you can't get enough natural sunlight. I do not know if it really helps a lot, but I'm all for trying something like this. I feel a little excited about all this and hope it helps! I'm looking to recreate as much as I can about that cycle since some things already seem to be similar. :flower:


----------



## Kwaggy

Im still here, keeping my fingers crossed for all of you! 
Here is a video that gave me a laugh, not related to TTC but funny. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMW1oOUnJUM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## newbie2013

Hopeful2014 said:


> I've been looking back to my _almost_ lucky cycle and trying to think of what I can do to achieve that again. One thing was that I was more active and outside more. My husband and I wondered if that was part of it. I read about sun exposure and how sunlight is supposed to help with fertility. I looked back to my May-June cycle when I had the cp and I noticed that I was outside more and walking the dog more especially in early morning sunlight.
> 
> One website I looked at gave an interesting take on the "go away on vacation/holiday and get pregnant" idea. Of course we all know it's supposed to help with stress, but they say it can also be related to sunshine and more exposure while you're away.
> 
> Sunlight is supposed to be good because of vitamin D. We all need vitamin D, but it's good for fertility as well. Research says that one of the ways that sunlight helps is by having "a direct impact on ovarian function, as well as hormone production." It is supposed to help regulate ovulation and balance sexual and reproductive hormones. I also read that vitamin D plays a role in how estrogen acts in the uterus and it helps build the lining.
> 
> Sunlight is supposed to be beneficial for men as well. There was a study that exposed men to UVB light for five days and found that their testosterone levels increased 120% !!! They let the men wait for eight days, without the exposure, and their levels had all decreased again! Testosterone helps with sperm growth and development. This really makes me wonder as well because my husband was actually out walking with us on more of those mornings during the May-June cycle.
> 
> Click here to read about that study more.
> 
> Another website said the Yale University School of Medicine had a study of 67 women who had problems conceiving and they found that 97% had "overt vitamin-D deficiency and only a mere 7% had normal Vitamin D levels." "Nearly 40% of the women who had ovulatory dysfunction also had a clinical deficiency in Vitamin D."
> 
> Click here to read more about that and a lot of interesting statistics on fertility and sunlight. This website seems a little messy, but the information is interesting.
> 
> Another website reported "A 2008 Australian study found that almost one-third of nearly 800 men with fertility problems had lower than normal levels of vitamin D."
> 
> Click here to read more about that study and a lot of interesting things about natural sunlight, machines that can create this indoors, and how it matters in IVF labs as well.
> 
> Click here to read about the location connection which goes into detail about how exposure and where you live can influence it.
> 
> Of course, we must protect our skin while in the sun. :thumbup: And I don't think it would require long amounts of time spent outdoors, but perhaps just add a little more time. You can also make sure you are getting enough in vitamin form if you can't get enough natural sunlight. I do not know if it really helps a lot, but I'm all for trying something like this. I feel a little excited about all this and hope it helps! I'm looking to recreate as much as I can about that cycle since some things already seem to be similar. :flower:

Wow, Hopeful, it is so interesting that you've found this stuff about Vitamin D. Vitamin D deficiency is so common in society. I grew up in the subtropics and we had HUGE campaigns about protecting ourselves from the sun and it is so engrained in me that I religiously applied sunscreen and covered myself up so carefully when I knew I was going into the sun for any length of time. 

In October 2012, I went to my GP complaining of being overly tired all the time and when she did a Vitamin D test, I was severely vitamin D deficient - and I live in a desert!! She put me on vitamin D supplements and it has really helped... after reading some of this stuff, I hope it helps with my fertility as well!! I've also become much less concerned about covering up from the sun all the time and dropped the 15+ from my daily moisturiser and just use a regular one. 

Now my vitamin D is almost up at an acceptable level... still popping the supplements every day, though. 

Thanks Hopeful! :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Hopeful, that's really interesting. I think the month I was fairly certain I had a CP (only one test to prove it before I went negative again) I was also outside a good bit jogging/walking as the weather was still nice.

Hubs has been outside a lot more the past couple of months now that grad school is over. He's felt much better overall. 

As for us, he should be back any minute from his follow up SA. I go in this afternoon to get my HSG done. As we're pretty certain they won't let him come back with me, he's just going to wait at work until I get home and then come to me if needed. Praying it will not come to that. 

The last time I had this done I was distraught, but that was because they couldn't get the catheter in, the doc said I was stenotic and my right tube couldn't be seen at all. NOW I know that I just have a dip in my cervix, I'm not stenotic and that the incomplete procedure is likely to have caused all available contrast dye to go through the closest side as there was 0 pressure behind it. So, while I had no pain, I also don't have anything to go on for a REAL HSG. So, I'm almost as nervous as I was the first time. 

Will update when I get home. For now, going to get dressed and take a bike ride in the morning sun :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

stupid long af :(


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Kalush I'm hopeful that you get your second very soon! I know you both would love a little baby! :flower:

@Kwaggy Thanks! How are you? :flower:

@newbie2013 I totally understand needing skin protection too! My husband had skin cancer. Yes, my young husband. :shrug: He was definitely the youngest there for it. I do think it's good for us to get a little sun, although I'm sure it's beneficial even with sunscreen on. I know I always come out of the winter blahs when the sun stays around longer and being in the morning sun. I'm glad your levels are better now! :flower:

@ProfWife That's very interesting! I think a bit of sun could be beneficial! Enjoy that bike ride! I hope your husband gets good results. I'm so sorry that you had that past experience. I'm sure it does make you a bit more nervous for this one. I hope all goes well for you and you should know we're all here for you and hoping for the best! :flower:

@mommyxofxone :hugs: Tell the witch to get lost and make plans to go somewhere else next month! :thumbup:


----------



## kirstyjane13

Hoepeful - I am actually enjoying the trial its something different. And dp is quite interested too. I feel awful that hes feel like a failure and keep telling him it could be me, could be the fact he smokes which ive heard can affect sperm, and could be many other things. But if we go to drs at least we can hopefully get good news and if not at least we will knoe what we are dealing with. How are you xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

kirstyjane13 said:


> Hoepeful - I am actually enjoying the trial its something different. And dp is quite interested too. I feel awful that hes feel like a failure and keep telling him it could be me, could be the fact he smokes which ive heard can affect sperm, and could be many other things. But if we go to drs at least we can hopefully get good news and if not at least we will knoe what we are dealing with. How are you xx

I've heard smoking can affect sperm as well. However, we all know that some people do _everything_ they shouldn't and they continue to have more and more babies it seems. I wish it was as easy for all of us as well. I hope it happens quickly for you. :thumbup: It may be comforting to hear from the doctor and get a better idea of what to do.

I'm cd 13 and waiting for ovulation. It could be anytime now. It's usually cd 14-16 so I'm in the process right now. :haha: I'm so hopeful that this is the month because I'm so ready to move on to the next step. :wacko:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are nearing the end of July. Some of are still in the hunt for a July BFP and some are getting ready for August testing. We are all ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 24: Lazydaisys I hope the spotting is gone and that af stayed away! [-o&lt;


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hopeful2014 said:


> [email protected] We're just about on the same time frame. :thumbup: BD marathon started last night as well. Ovulation could be two-nine days based on earliest and latest. I do anticipate it being earlier than later since that last one at cd 21 was odd and day 16 is the usual latest one. I'm cd 12 now. I'm so hopeful for your appointment on Saturday. We'll ride this one out together! Fingers crossed we have lines to share this cycle!! :thumbup:...

Woooowhoooo! Real cycle buddies! Temp is already dropping here (normal for me pre-O) and watery CM this morning. Not sure if I should be concerned or not because both times I've had visible CM on TP it's had a pinkish color to it. Not really spotting, but don't know how else to record it on my chart. My follow-up can't come soon enough. I'm so fatigued, it's like everything I try helps a teensy bit and then I go back to barely functional. Seriously now using Mountain Dew - actually can't care if it is bad for ovulation, my need to be awake enough to do my job outranks TTC this week!



Hopeful2014 said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> Hoepeful - I am actually enjoying the trial its something different. And dp is quite interested too. I feel awful that hes feel like a failure and keep telling him it could be me, could be the fact he smokes which ive heard can affect sperm, and could be many other things. But if we go to drs at least we can hopefully get good news and if not at least we will knoe what we are dealing with. How are you xx
> 
> I've heard smoking can affect sperm as well. However, we all know that some people do _everything_ they shouldn't and they continue to have more and more babies it seems. I wish it was as easy for all of us as well. I hope it happens quickly for you. :thumbup: It may be comforting to hear from the doctor and get a better idea of what to do.
> 
> I'm cd 13 and waiting for ovulation. It could be anytime now. It's usually cd 14-16 so I'm in the process right now. :haha: I'm so hopeful that this is the month because I'm so ready to move on to the next step. :wacko:Click to expand...

No kidding - crack babies exist because people can smoke crack and still get pregnant.


----------



## kksy9b

Hopeful2014 said:


> @kksy9b That's amazing news!! Let me know when I can make it official on here! Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> @stargazer0726 Fingers crossed for a birthday BFP! Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> @ClandestineTX We're just about on the same time frame. :thumbup: BD marathon started last night as well. Ovulation could be two-nine days based on earliest and latest. I do anticipate it being earlier than later since that last one at cd 21 was odd and day 16 is the usual latest one. I'm cd 12 now. I'm so hopeful for your appointment on Saturday. We'll ride this one out together! Fingers crossed we have lines to share this cycle!! :thumbup:
> 
> @kirstyjane13 Good luck with the peak! Have you enjoyed the trial so far? I'm sorry your husband feels like a failure. That's so terrible to think especially since he has gone through a tough time. Fingers crossed you get a BFP soon! :hugs:
> 
> @mummy2o I think it's terrible that we have to wait so long for appointments. A lot of people have a bit of spotting in early pregnancy. A lot of times people say it's baby digging in and getting more snug. :thumbup:

Thanks Hopeful! You can make it official!! Took a digital this morning and it came up pregnant! Heading to the doctors in a few hours for them to confirm and get the first appointment with the OB set! I am so hopeful for you this cycle and know that soon you will have your forever baby! And you may be onto something with the vitamin D...we started walking our dog every morning before it gets hot at the end of June (we were walking him in the evening after the sun went down previously). Maybe that was part of our issue before...definitely can't hurt to be outside more!

I hope you all don't mind if I stick around...I cant wait for all you wonderful ladies to get your BFPs!!


----------



## ProfWife

HSG COMPLETE! Both tubes completely clear with "textbook" spillage. 

Waiting on hubby's SA results in a few days.


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome ProWife! Good luck this cycle!

Had my appointment and confirmed pregnancy! Due date is April 1,2014. First OB appointment is September 5th...should be just over 10 weeks by then!


----------



## ProfWife

Spring babies are awesome :) Congratulations!!


----------



## magicwhisper

congrats :D


----------



## kirstyjane13

Hopeful2014 said:


> kirstyjane13 said:
> 
> 
> Hoepeful - I am actually enjoying the trial its something different. And dp is quite interested too. I feel awful that hes feel like a failure and keep telling him it could be me, could be the fact he smokes which ive heard can affect sperm, and could be many other things. But if we go to drs at least we can hopefully get good news and if not at least we will knoe what we are dealing with. How are you xx
> 
> I've heard smoking can affect sperm as well. However, we all know that some people do _everything_ they shouldn't and they continue to have more and more babies it seems. I wish it was as easy for all of us as well. I hope it happens quickly for you. :thumbup: It may be comforting to hear from the doctor and get a better idea of what to do.
> 
> I'm cd 13 and waiting for ovulation. It could be anytime now. It's usually cd 14-16 so I'm in the process right now. :haha: I'm so hopeful that this is the month because I'm so ready to move on to the next step. :wacko:Click to expand...

It is a shame that some people can do everything they shouldn't and get pregnant straight away while we do everything in our power to make it happen but have to wait. I dont mind waiting, obviously id love it to happen right now but im only 23 so got plenty of time and I know its going to be extra special when it does happen!!

I have everything crossed that this is your month. Have you tried anything different this cycle? Xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

kksy9b said:


> Awesome ProWife! Good luck this cycle!
> 
> Had my appointment and confirmed pregnancy! Due date is April 1,2014. First OB appointment is September 5th...should be just over 10 weeks by then!

Congratulations. How exciting. 

Please do stick around its nice to hear how people are getting on in their pregnancies. Plus gives me hope hehe. Xx


----------



## kksy9b

kirstyjane13 said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Awesome ProWife! Good luck this cycle!
> 
> Had my appointment and confirmed pregnancy! Due date is April 1,2014. First OB appointment is September 5th...should be just over 10 weeks by then!
> 
> Congratulations. How exciting.
> 
> Please do stick around its nice to hear how people are getting on in their pregnancies. Plus gives me hope hehe. XxClick to expand...

Thanks! And it will definitely happen for you...fingers crossed its this cycle!!


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats kksy9b!!!! So happy for you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ok ladies, so i'm a control freak, and wondered what you ladies think. 

I was planning on just bding for like a week in my 'fertile window' but i still am very worried i'll miss it, should i do opks just to calm my freaking mind down? i just keep thinking about the damn opks!!! it's terrible. 

if i got them i wouldn't change the plan, but i think i would feel more secure that i didn't miss the day. what would you ladies do?

April would be an ideal birth month for me (in my head obviously)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX My temps have been lowering the last few days and I had watery cm this morning as well! :blush: I hope this means ovulation is coming for us both soon! :thumbup: Oh no! I'm sorry that you feel so bad. I hope she is able to get your medications right for you. It seemed to be helping, but something may not be quite right. Do you think the pinkish color could be because it's nearing ovulation for you or maybe the bding? I sometimes notice a dot of pink around ovulation, but it's not every month for me. I can't wait for Saturday and for you to get some answers. What all does she have planned for you? 

@kksy9b Congratulations on the digital and on your confirmation at the doctor's office! I can't wait to hear more about your pregnancy! Of course I want you to stick around!! You can see the flashing BFP on the front and your updated dates. I'm so happy for you and I know you two must be thrilled. :happydance: Great news on the walking and vitamin d. I need to get my husband out walking more in the morning with me!! :thumbup:

@ProfWife That's amazing news!!! :happydance: I'm so glad it's finished, it went well for you, and that you are in top shape! Fingers still crossed for your husband's results. :flower:

@kirstyjane13 Thanks so much! :hugs: I'm hopeful right now. This month has been pretty good so far. I knew last month was wonky and wasn't going to be good, but I definitely feel better about this month so far. I have made myself relax some and not focus so much on the cd and tried not to rush the month away. I counted back from my longest cycle and from my shortest cycle and came up with a cd 12-cd 22 range of when it could be. I gave myself a date of when I would start and then tried to let myself relax about it until that date. Ovulation is usually cd 14-cd 16, but I plan to continue every other day or every third day even after it is confirmed just in case I'm missing it somehow. I haven't used any opks, but I am still temping. Fingers crossed for both of us! :flower:

@mommyxofxone I say get some opks if it's going to drive you crazy. You do not need any extra stress or worry. :thumbup: I recommend bding during the fertile week, using opks just for comfort, and then bding a little after suspected ovulation just in case. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hiya just popped up from 'lurking' to say congrats to the new bfps!!

I am 16 weeks tomorrow, generally feeling good but man I get some bad mood swings :wacko: poor hubby!!

I hope everyone is well I keep an eye out for exciting news :thumbup:


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well only 6dpo but thought i would test early and i am pretty sure i see a very faint line....What do you girls think? x


----------



## pathos

hello ladies, so many BFPs since I last visited this page. Congrats to all and good luck to rest of us who are trying.

It is so hot, I do not know if the dream of BFP will be enough to make me BD during the fertile window. Anyhow, i will be testing on 24th of August, hopefully.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Mummy to HP :hi: I definitely like to hear updates from you as well! I'm so glad everything is going so well. Those mood swings are understandable! :haha: Keep us updated! :flower:

@lesh07 I'm not on a proper device to zoom on those pics! I hope it is the start of your BFP though. Good luck!! :flower:

@pathos I'm sorry it's so hot! I understand. I had a bit of heat exhaustion last week while on a car trip. Perhaps drink lots of water before and after and try to make it as quick as possible? :blush: Or perhaps at night when the sun is down? I'll update your date! It's good to hear from you again. How have you been? :flower:

AFM I am cd 14, still in the bd marathon cycle, and noticed a bit of spotting after bd (which I sometimes get around ovulation). I'm hoping temps go up in the next couple of days and that I get lucky this time!


----------



## KatyW

Pathos - I'm also uncomfortable and lethargic because of the heat. It isn't conducive to romance and baby-making. We've been having rain today on and off so I'm hoping that cools it off. 

Something I could really use right now - an air conditioner! Oh well. 

Hopeful - Really interesting post about vitamin D. Whatever the case, more walks outside is fun, healthy and a good way to bond with your husband (more conversation sans distraction).


----------



## KatyW

lesh07 - I don't see anything, but fingers crossed that this is your cycle. It's still super early to test. FX for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hopeful2014 said:


> @mommyxofxone I say get some opks if it's going to drive you crazy. You do not need any extra stress or worry. :thumbup: I recommend bding during the fertile week, using opks just for comfort, and then bding a little after suspected ovulation just in case. Good luck! :flower:

oh yes i'm going to def. bd the whole week, which according to a few charts they think it's going to be starting the 31st (cd 16) so i will start the day before and just bd that whole time because my latest (on a normal cycle) is cd 21 so, i'm hoping i'll cover the whole week if we just bd every night. You know i promised myself i wouldn't get all into it this time, but i really really want an app birth month!! And i think i may have to do the opks to set my mind at ease. I think you're right, just in CASE it's later or a longer cycle. oh please don't let it be!!!



Mummy to HP said:


> Hiya just popped up from 'lurking' to say congrats to the new bfps!!
> 
> I am 16 weeks tomorrow, generally feeling good but man I get some bad mood swings :wacko: poor hubby!!
> 
> I hope everyone is well I keep an eye out for exciting news :thumbup:

happy 16 weeks!!!



lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies well only 6dpo but thought i would test early and i am pretty sure i see a very faint line....What do you girls think? x
> 
> View attachment 648267
> 
> 
> View attachment 648269

i see it i see it! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm, af still bloody here. what the hell! very very very light and brown but still! longest in years! someone mentioned (could've been this thread so whoooops if it was) that it could mean my lining could be nice and thick. anyone know anything about that and if it could be true? would make long af not too bad lol!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@mommyxofxone: if the OPKs give you peace of mind - use them! 

Congrats Katy! and Great news Profwife on the HSG results!

@Hopeful: I "hope" we both have great cycles - crazy we're both having a hint of spotting and getting around to ovulating at the exact same time! I would LOVE for us to be BFP buddies! 

As far as my doctor's plan - she ran thyroid labs (detailed), reproductive hormone panels on both of us, plus the standard comprehensive blood work you're supposed to get every year, plus the advanced testing (cholesterol morphology, gene types for disease risks, etc.) - was 7 tubes of blood! Her office is family medicine, specializing in preventative medicine (metabolic and cardiovascular). If the hormone panels are normal, she mentioned wanting to do an ultrasound of my uterus and ovaries, next. But that also depends on what's up with my thyroid - if there's something we need to change in terms of my meds, no point in testing anything else fertility until that's sorted, as that would be an obvious cause of a problem.


----------



## magicwhisper

four days until af is due, i'm hoping this month is my monh the lo ould be born near my birthday xD if not i hope af is on time grr, it was late last month >.<


----------



## melann13

Hi Ladies, still stalking all of you and waiting for your BFPs. I got very behind on posts, so I think I missed something, but saw mention of Vit. D. I have read several studies on vitamin D and decrease in cancer risk and additionally can lower risk of an autistic child etc. If I have a chance, I'll try to find the review paper. I was taking 10,000 IU daily (as does DH), once I got preggo Doc requested that I lower it to 2000 IU due to lack of info. This is in addition to Vit D in my prenatal. Our lab's research connects to autism (we do animal research) as does a collaborating lab, so it could be one of hundreds of articles I've read, but I'll see if I can find it...
Good luck to all of you!


----------



## stargazer0726

After 3 days of nausea and sore bbs today i broke down and poas I'm 9dpo and it was a bfn not even a hint of a line, :-( I know it's still early but I'm still super depressed and emotional... Turning 30 tomorrow and all I wanted was that bfp, not sure ill test tomorrow or wait until Saturday...


----------



## ClandestineTX

melann13 said:


> Hi Ladies, still stalking all of you and waiting for your BFPs. I got very behind on posts, so I think I missed something, but saw mention of Vit. D. I have read several studies on vitamin D and decrease in cancer risk and additionally can lower risk of an autistic child etc. If I have a chance, I'll try to find the review paper. I was taking 10,000 IU daily (as does DH), once I got preggo Doc requested that I lower it to 2000 IU due to lack of info. This is in addition to Vit D in my prenatal. Our lab's research connects to autism (we do animal research) as does a collaborating lab, so it could be one of hundreds of articles I've read, but I'll see if I can find it...
> Good luck to all of you!

I've read some of that research, too! My vitamin D level tanked when my gallbladder stopped working (like 15.9 at the lowest) - been crazy about staying on top of it ever since!


----------



## melann13

This isn't the actual research paper that I was thinking of, but it's got some good references for those interested in the vitamin D stuff.
https://www.vitamindcouncil.org/vit...amin-d-reduces-the-risk-of-developing-autism/


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies

..woah Clandie that's an amazing work up!!! So glad I hear your dr is "on the ball". Good luck and keep us posted on the results!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

gotta be careful though because you can overdose on vit d!!!


----------



## melann13

This is true, but most studies show that problems occur if taking >40,000IU daily for several months. That stat is straight from the vitamin D council. A survey of vit D researchers found that most of them are taking about 20,000 a day. So most definitely let your doc know what you're doing and if you're getting Vit D from multiple sources it can add up (milk, other multivitamins). Your body won't let you OD on vitD from the sun. It will stop the synthesis of the vitamin from UV, but supplemented vit D is already made (obviously).


----------



## Kalush

Prowife - Great news from the HSG! Hope this cycle works for you!

Mommyxofxone - I second the just some opk's just for some sort of reference and still doing the planned bding too.

Lesh - I think I see something. Hope it gets darker in the next few days.

Hopeful - Hope your temps go up to and it's your lucky cycle!

Clandestine - Glad your dr. and you have a good plan. It'll be nice to have all the information to help get everything in proper working order.

I'm not really sure what's going on with me right now. I had a bunch of signs of o around the weekend, but now I do again. We're staying at the in-laws currently because of a bathroom remodel, going to try and convince dh we should cover our bases tonight just in case. Now I kind of wish I had used opk's this time just to kind of see what they say, oh well. Just wait and see I suppose.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW Oh no! I imagine it is very hot without air conditioning. You're definitely right. A nice walk outside can be great for our health and is a great way to bond as well. :thumbup: Sometimes we get so busy that I must make myself pause what I am doing to listen, just listen, without doing two or three other things at once. It's so hard with all the distractions around. 

@mommyxofxone That sounds like a great plan! I hope it's not later or a longer cycle. :thumbup: I always like to make a plan. I think it makes me more relaxed to have an idea of what I plan to do. It's definitely important to have a thick lining so I hope that's what it is for you. I'm glad it's just light spotting now. A long full flow would be awful! 

@ClandestineTX It's so funny because I wrote that to you yesterday and then later on after bd I noticed I had some as well and thought about how it was the same! I've heard it's a good sign for ovulation. I'm not sure? I had a bit of ovary pain right after as well. I guess I'll stay 'busy' and watch temps. :haha: However, this time I do plan to try every other day or every three days after I confirm just in case. I always tell myself that I'll do it, but I'm so tired by the time it's confirmed that I don't follow through. I will this time! At least 1-3 more times after the temp rise. I would LOVE for us to be BFP buddies as well!! :happydance: Only one more day of waiting until you get to go to the doctor's office! :thumbup:

@magicwhisper I hope af doesn't show! :thumbup: Any symptoms of either yet? I totally understand. I hate af and any sign of it, but I always want it to be on time and hurry along. Good luck! 

@melann13 Oh, that's very interesting. One of my nieces has autism. That article suggests that symptoms may be reduced by treating the deficiency. I really wonder if that will help. I have to get more information about that and suggest getting her levels checked. :thumbup: I definitely viewed getting more sunlight and vitamin D as a good thing in my cycle with the cp. I don't know if the extra vitamin D helped (though it most likely did in some way) and/or if the actual getting out and walking around helped. How are you? :flower:

@stargazer0726 :hugs: A negative always hurts and looming birthdays do not make them better. 9 dpo *is* still very early. 9 dpo is usually considered the average date of implantation. It can take several days for it to show up on a test after implantation!! You are definitely not out yet!!! :hugs: I'd suggest waiting to test until Saturday and just celebrating you and your birthday on Friday! Take some time to pamper yourself, reward yourself for all you are doing now, and try to relax for a bit. Birthday challenge: do at least one thing that you love and that makes you genuinely smile. :thumbup: Happy Birthday! :cake:

@Kalush I'm sorry that you're getting mixed signals. I hope you can convince dh. I know it sucks when you're not sure what's going on. You should be set if you covered your bases then and can tonight or tomorrow as well. :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

I know I've said it before, and I am sure I'll say it again, but you guys are such a good support base. I really love the way we are all behind each other 100%. 

AFM, DH and I are communicating again (said a few things that should have been said a LONG time ago) and have been getting some bding in, although it is all a waste because I oed before he arrived - he's been joking about that, too. We've also been discussing how TTC works more and he's been interested in it a lot more than before. I think we almost needed to have that HUGE argument to get back on track. 

I had CD21 bloods taken and going to the doc on Monday for the results. According to temps, I oed bang on schedule and now waiting for af to appear next week. I must admit, I did stop temping after o was confirmed because we've been having so many disrupted nights sleep. I'll get back onto it properly next cycle (in theory).

Good luck to everyone this cycle!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i didn't realize that amount! because they had me on 5000 iui (but my dr is also an ass) so he never ordered the follow up test or told me about it. told me to take that and go home. i drink tons of milk, am out in the sun tons in the summer, and i was so pissed as soon as i started going in the sun again in spring/summer i dropped the pills and will put myself back on them in winter because that's when i have my boughts of depression which i'm positive comes from the vit d problem. 

but i need to get a new reg. dr this year (as i moved too so easier to do it then) and see what they say about the d.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Sounds like everyone has some great plans in place! Hubby and I have decided to skip this cycle, my sister in law gave birth to her little girl a sleeping angel yesterday and we just don't feel right trying this month. I did soy iso 2-6 this month so will see if it helps shorten cycle or bring up oing. A month off may do us good, ill still track my cycle and just relax this cycle. Fxed for all you other ladies!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I totally agree! I am so glad we have such a wonderful, supportive group here. I really do think it helps me get through all this. :hugs: I am so happy to hear that dh and you are communicating and working things out. It will be good for him to get more information about how ttc works. I honestly was confused about some things when we started, but I know men must be even more confused and they can be hesitant to listen sometimes. :dohh: :haha: You may have needed the argument to move forward. Perhaps you were keeping things in too long and you needed to get them out. You can't be happy if you're holding too much back. I understand getting a little behind with temps. It's okay. It's better for you to get your rest and get ready for next time! Keep us updated on those test results! :flower:

@mommyxofxone I really tend to get lethargic and down in the winter. I'm perfectly fine until after the holidays because of all the excitement. I tend to get down when it's not very sunny for a long period of time. I guess I get bored or feel as though I should be doing more. I can have down time and mostly love it when I get it, but I am also a person who craves productivity. I get so anxious when I haven't done something for a while. I clean when upset and often take on new projects when I get anxious. I think I could benefit from some more vitamin D. Hopefully your new doctor will be better at explaining things and getting things done! :flower:

@MamaPeaches :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with your family. That's such a terrible thing to happen. I hope that you all find comfort during this time, that the soy iso helps regulate your cycle more, and that the break helps you relax and get ready for next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

@hopeful it also has been fitting some of my issues to a T! seriously, i have a lot of the symptoms of vit d deficiency. but right now with baby stuff and all that i'm focusing on that and then after i'll worry about getting myself corrected!!!! 

i def want to be done this year, so that i can everything done and have the new baby be 2 by the time i'm 30, and i can say i'm done the baby years for good.


----------



## gabbygabz

I have missed quite a bit around here ladies. Hi!! 

I was attempting to take it easy and obsess a bit less ... BUT, as usual, the cycle has its own plans. I took 150 mg of clomid this round from 3-7 and here I am at CD 9 waking up with watery/eggwhite CM. Wha??? So I took a digitial OPK just on a whim and oh hello PEAK fertility smiley face! What are you doing here?

Luckily and totally randomly we :sex: yesterday morning just for fun so that will end up being great timing and then will go again today and tomorrow and I guess until the OPK goes negative. So weird. On the other rounds of Clomid I O'd on CD 18 and CD 17 so this is bizarre but maybe the weird month will be the one that works! 

In any case, please mark me down for testing again around August 12th. My RE appointment is scheduled for August 8 and my 32nd birthday is the 9th so it's interesting timing all around. 

TGIF everyone!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

mommyxofxone said:


> i didn't realize that amount! because they had me on 5000 iui (but my dr is also an ass) so he never ordered the follow up test or told me about it. told me to take that and go home. i drink tons of milk, am out in the sun tons in the summer, and i was so pissed as soon as i started going in the sun again in spring/summer i dropped the pills and will put myself back on them in winter because that's when i have my boughts of depression which i'm positive comes from the vit d problem.
> 
> but i need to get a new reg. dr this year (as i moved too so easier to do it then) and see what they say about the d.

The follow-up tests matter - otherwise, they have no way of knowing if you corrected the deficiency and/or are maintaining at an appropriate level. In my case, especially without a gallbladder (harder to digest fat soluble vitamins without one) - my levels drop if I don't continually supplement year round. 



newbie2013 said:


> I know I've said it before, and I am sure I'll say it again, but you guys are such a good support base. I really love the way we are all behind each other 100%.
> 
> AFM, DH and I are communicating again (said a few things that should have been said a LONG time ago) and have been getting some bding in, although it is all a waste because I oed before he arrived - he's been joking about that, too. We've also been discussing how TTC works more and he's been interested in it a lot more than before. I think we almost needed to have that HUGE argument to get back on track.
> 
> I had CD21 bloods taken and going to the doc on Monday for the results. According to temps, I oed bang on schedule and now waiting for af to appear next week. I must admit, I did stop temping after o was confirmed because we've been having so many disrupted nights sleep. I'll get back onto it properly next cycle (in theory).
> 
> Good luck to everyone this cycle!!

I think men are as badly informed as women. They are all taught if you have sex with a woman at any time they can become pregnant, so they don't get it at first! I really hope everything is getting back on track for you!



mommyxofxone said:


> @hopeful it also has been fitting some of my issues to a T! seriously, i have a lot of the symptoms of vit d deficiency. but right now with baby stuff and all that i'm focusing on that and then after i'll worry about getting myself corrected!!!!
> 
> i def want to be done this year, so that i can everything done and have the new baby be 2 by the time i'm 30, and i can say i'm done the baby years for good.

This is almost funny to me, only because there are a lot of us - half, maybe, TTC#1 who are older than 30! I couldn't have been paid to have a baby in my 20s! Just different for everyone!


----------



## melann13

Hopeful- I'm doing well, except for a random disaster. Pregnancy is going great, but we attended a family reunion on the east coast last week, staying in a really nice hotel, and I developed what I thought was either a horrid rash or allergy. I was terrified and worried about the pregnancy. It went on for several days (spots are still healing). I came back, my boss took one look at the spots (over 100) on my legs and said "BED BUGS." They are not common where I live, so I never even thought of it! Now we're terrified that we brought them home. We did 12 loads of hot laundry yesterday making sure that anything that went with us and anything it may have touched and all our bedding (as we had slept at home 1 night before figuring it out) got washed. Our suitcase and shoes are in trash bags outside until we figure out what to do.
The hotel is having the room examined this morning, but I don't know why they would be honest with me as then they are liable. If we had figured out what it was while we were there we could have looked for evidence.
The good thing is that bedbugs are not known to carry diseases, but I certainly don't want to have to have my house fumigated while pregnant!!

MamaPeaches- just a head's up that when I tried Soy Iso the cycle was really messed up and pushed O back to CD24 (from CD17), but then all cycles after that were near perfect, so if this one is wonky, don't let it get you down, it may just kick your cycle into gear.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> i didn't realize that amount! because they had me on 5000 iui (but my dr is also an ass) so he never ordered the follow up test or told me about it. told me to take that and go home. i drink tons of milk, am out in the sun tons in the summer, and i was so pissed as soon as i started going in the sun again in spring/summer i dropped the pills and will put myself back on them in winter because that's when i have my boughts of depression which i'm positive comes from the vit d problem.
> 
> but i need to get a new reg. dr this year (as i moved too so easier to do it then) and see what they say about the d.
> 
> The follow-up tests matter - otherwise, they have no way of knowing if you corrected the deficiency and/or are maintaining at an appropriate level. In my case, especially without a gallbladder (harder to digest fat soluble vitamins without one) - my levels drop if I don't continually supplement year round.
> 
> 
> 
> newbie2013 said:
> 
> 
> I know I've said it before, and I am sure I'll say it again, but you guys are such a good support base. I really love the way we are all behind each other 100%.
> 
> AFM, DH and I are communicating again (said a few things that should have been said a LONG time ago) and have been getting some bding in, although it is all a waste because I oed before he arrived - he's been joking about that, too. We've also been discussing how TTC works more and he's been interested in it a lot more than before. I think we almost needed to have that HUGE argument to get back on track.
> 
> I had CD21 bloods taken and going to the doc on Monday for the results. According to temps, I oed bang on schedule and now waiting for af to appear next week. I must admit, I did stop temping after o was confirmed because we've been having so many disrupted nights sleep. I'll get back onto it properly next cycle (in theory).
> 
> Good luck to everyone this cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think men are as badly informed as women. They are all taught if you have sex with a woman at any time they can become pregnant, so they don't get it at first! I really hope everything is getting back on track for you!
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> @hopeful it also has been fitting some of my issues to a T! seriously, i have a lot of the symptoms of vit d deficiency. but right now with baby stuff and all that i'm focusing on that and then after i'll worry about getting myself corrected!!!!
> 
> i def want to be done this year, so that i can everything done and have the new baby be 2 by the time i'm 30, and i can say i'm done the baby years for good.Click to expand...
> 
> This is almost funny to me, only because there are a lot of us - half, maybe, TTC#1 who are older than 30! I couldn't have been paid to have a baby in my 20s! Just different for everyone!Click to expand...

Yeah i know the tests matter, in fact i had to beg to even be tested in the first place. I suspected after reading somethings and he must've been mad because i never could get in touch with the ass again after that. he mailed my results and they just said take 5000 iui and that was that. so i read more and found out you need the tests to check. i was pissed. but this drs office, literally i've seen almost every doctor minus maybe 2? and they don't care. all about getting $ and roll their eyes at you and everything. So i'm quite happy to be through with them!!!

as for the babies, yeah i know! i just know fertility things get harder as you get older, and well i'm so tired all the time now, i am quite scared i wouldn't have the energy after 30 to do this. So, i want it all over and done before that!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone I agree with wanting to get everything going. I want to be pregnant by the end of the year. It makes me sad because I originally wanted to have the baby by the end of the year. BUT-I really just hope I'm moving along in the pregnancy department by the end of the year. If not, it may be time for me to start getting things checked out. There's still lots of time though! :thumbup: I do think I will start for #2 a lot earlier than I would have originally thought I would prior to ttc. Will you stop at two kids then? We've always wanted two. I'm not sure but I might ntnp after #2 and just let it happen if it does since I'm so aware of body signals now and we all know we only have a small chance each month anyway. 

@gabbygabz :hi: I so hope that this is your time! It would be so nice to be relaxing a bit and having random bd be perfect timing! It's really good that you are monitoring your cm. :thumbup: I'd definitely keep taking opks, monitoring cm, and waiting for those temps to go up. I updated your date. I hope it's good news all around for your appointment, testing, and your birthday! Good luck! :flower:

@melann13 Oh no! That's terrible. It shouldn't be harmful, but I understand how gross and time consuming it will be to deal with it afterward. I hope you get it all squared away quickly. :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

Gabbygabz - yay for great and random timing. I hope that an earlier positive OPK is a great sign for you. 

Melann - Oh my, bed bugs? Yikes. I hope that this issue is cleared up soon!

Mamapeaches - I am sorry for your family's loss. Hugs. 

Good luck to the ladies who are close to ovulation. AFM, only CD 8, so I'm getting close to a fertile phase. The chore of taking temps is sort of driving me nuts so I'm focusing on using OPKs daily and temping when I can. I will probably do 2X a day of OPK when it looks close to positive or when I'm near when I usually ovulate according to past charts/CM looks like it's imminent.


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, I am in the process of linking journals of those who keep them on here on the front page. Feel free to look through them and let me know what you think about it. I am far from completing it and will continue to look for others to link later. I know that I frequently search people out and I still sometimes miss updates when they are only in the journals so I thought you all might like to have links readily available in case you want to see someone's journal. I've linked the ones I already knew about and the ones I saw in signatures so far. However, please let me know if you do not want your journal linked or if there is something else you do want linked to your name on the front. 

I hope you all can enjoy a nice Saturday. I think we might work outside some today! I am excited to get more landscaping finished. I'm still waiting out ovulation. I think it will be soon though. How is everyone? :flower:


----------



## magicwhisper

i think that is a great idea


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hopeful2014 said:


> @mommyxofxone I agree with wanting to get everything going. I want to be pregnant by the end of the year. It makes me sad because I originally wanted to have the baby by the end of the year. BUT-I really just hope I'm moving along in the pregnancy department by the end of the year. If not, it may be time for me to start getting things checked out. There's still lots of time though! :thumbup: I do think I will start for #2 a lot earlier than I would have originally thought I would prior to ttc. Will you stop at two kids then? We've always wanted two. I'm not sure but I might ntnp after #2 and just let it happen if it does since I'm so aware of body signals now and we all know we only have a small chance each month anyway.

I would have done 2 only 2 years apart but because of where we were living we couldn't do it. now knowing that i was going to be able to sell that place, i'd be giving birth this fall instead of only trying to get pregnant now. :( so the gap is larger than i wanted. i didn't always want two. it was very hard to decide. i'm still not sure i'm making the right decision. but yes we'll stop at 2. :)


----------



## pathos

Thanks Hopeful :flower:
I am surrounded by pregnants. Just yesterday my sil announced she is 5 weeks pregnant. I am trying to keep sane. I am hopelessly hopeful :nope:.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh :hugs: there is pregnant people around me too >.<


----------



## ProfWife

My husband said, "It's not that bad. It's not like there are pregnant women and babies everywhere you look." when I was a little mopey last week. We went out shopping for suits. Just about every other woman we saw who wasn't an employee on the way in and out of all three stores were either pregnant or carrying newborns/infants. On the way home his comment was, "okay, I guess some days it can be that bad." 

I'll be thankful to be back around teens and parents who aren't still reproducing in a few weeks. :)


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah i have days like that too! you go to the shops and all you see is pregnant women >.<


----------



## mommyxofxone

pathos said:


> Thanks Hopeful :flower:
> I am surrounded by pregnants. Just yesterday my sil announced she is 5 weeks pregnant. I am trying to keep sane. I am hopelessly hopeful :nope:.

always seems to be worse too when you're having a down day. it's like they KNOW you're sad and all the pregnants come out. :( sorry hun.


----------



## melann13

I'm going to jump in and sympathize with you ladies. I know it seems weird since I'm preggo now, but today a college friend of mine stopped by with his baby daughter. The last time I saw him and his wife she was 6mos pregnant, and I was not pregnant... and she was due the same week I was due with the baby I MC. It was terrible. Even though I'm thrilled to be pregnant now, it was still a little hard to see his beautiful little girl and know that that's exactly how old our LO would be. Hang in there ladies! Try to focus on something you can do now that you won't be able to do soon! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone The age gap could be good though. I know that some older children like to help out with baby so that could be really nice. :thumbup:

@pathos & @magicwhisper I know it's hard when there seem to be tons of pregnant ladies around especially when you have to be around them all the time and they don't know about your situation. :hugs: We're still not telling anyone that we are trying though. A friend is due soon and I keep thinking about how if I had got pregnant when we started I would be due soon as well. They don't know we are trying. I think it will be hard to see it and I really hope we are pregnant before she has the baby. I know that's somewhat selfish and I know they had trouble conceiving and I am more than happy for them, honest! 8-[ I am just ready for my time. I just try to tell myself that in the long run I'll be happy and it won't matter what everyone else is doing. I imagine that once I finally have my baby I'll hug it and think I'd wait for you all over again if I had to wait. 

@ProfWife :hugs: It can be a smack in the face especially when it's a rough day already. We *will* all get there...and very soon, I hope!! Then we can post pictures of our pregnant bellies to show each other! :thumbup:

@melann13 I can definitely understand that it would be hard to imagine what should have been. I think that's something you will always carry with you. :hugs: One pregnancy and one child doesn't make the original pain from another loss go away, but I do hope it helps some. 

@ClandestineTX I know you were planning on working today blush:), but we're all waiting to know how those appointments went today. Good, I hope!?! :thumbup::thumbup:


Okay, so we have probably all heard of the royal baby and his birth, his name, their plans, and saw the pictures. (I'm a bit fascinated with it anyway because I was in awe of Princess Diana when I was young.) There were a few other celebrity pregnancies announced and births announced on the same day as well on yahoo. I smirked and took it in stride. However, I thought the writers were either really stretching to connect to the royal news and general interest or really trying to get to me when I saw this article on the same day-"NASA Drones Will Watch Hurricanes from Birth". The tag "Starting next month, NASA will remotely pilot two high-flying aircraft into the Atlantic Ocean's hurricane nursery to track tropical cyclones from birth." My thoughts: hmmmm, everyone and the world is giving birth, really...really, watching hurricanes from birth and going to the hurricane nursery! :rofl: Quite comical, I guess. But I imagine all of it might have affected me a little more negatively had it been a bad day.

My husband always tells me not to let it bother me and to relax because it will happen for us soon as well. The other night he watched Jimmy Fallon talking about his newborn and he said it does kind of make him sad and want it to hurry along for us. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, I don't know if any of you are using a B-50 supplement, but I saw an article today that I thought I should share. It could potentially be important for you to use if your doctor has you taking it and you may need it. I'd ask about it though. The FDA says it contains steroids and can cause hair growth and missed af in women and impotence and low testosterone in men.

Read here


----------



## Kalush

Newbie - So glad that you guys are doing better! I'm glad he is getting more involved in the process.

MamaPeaches - :hugs: to your family. My thoughts are with you guys.

GabbyGabz - :thumbup: for the excellent timing! I hope it works for you.

Melann - Ick, hope it isn't bedbugs. Glad to hear the pregnancy is going well!

Katy - I'd rather to opk's too, temping just drove me nuts.


I'm still just waiting to see what happens. I'm really thinking now I'm probably only 2-3 dpo instead of 7-8, so yay for more waiting around. It's kind of frustrating to be staying at the in-laws too just waiting for af to start any day. Thankfully we will be back in our own house by Tuesday sometime I hope. If af hasn't shown up I'll probably have to test on Wed just because I could be 12 dpo, fun excuse. Haven't gotten to take a pg test in ages, even to just show bfn, might be kind of fun. It was a beautiful day today, we got to be out and about a lot. Really helped to keep my mind off everything.


----------



## KatyW

"Try to focus on something you can do now that you won't be able to do soon!"
= great words, Melann. :) Thanks for sticking around. 

Hopeful - I think it's a good idea not to share with too many people that you are TTC (unless you are cool with fielding questions along the lines of, are you pregnant yet?). I've shared with a BFF, but she also shared that she was TTC (and it was taking longer than she wanted) so it just felt like the right thing to do. We can help each other out! 

Faceplace can be a really sad time for the TTC crowd - ultrasound pics and cute announcements popping up left and right sometimes :). Hang in there, and to me, it is okay to be sad at times, but your time will come.


----------



## magicwhisper

ibs flared up and i have sore boobs which used to be a symptom of af coming when i was on bc.

On a plus note though timothy the rabbit is just being adorable :D


----------



## KatyW

Ladies - I heard mention of ewcm tinged with blood on this thread. Just saw this myself, but I don't ordinarily get it. What is this about? Watching signs closely because this is a change from my ordinary, and I wonder if it will change O time.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@magicwhisper :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. Yay for Timothy! I know my dog always makes me feel better when we spend time together. 

@KatyW It could be a sign of ovulation approaching. I do not always get spotting with ovulation, but I have in some months. I have actually noticed a very small amount on two days this month. I think it might be related to ovulation for me and one was right after bd. I'm not sure though and I will continue to monitor it. It's never enough for a liner or anything, but it's just once or twice after a wipe after peeing. :blush: It could also be from bd or maybe hitting/scratching your cervix? It does seem early for your ovulation from your past cycles. I would definitely monitor symptoms closely now. Perhaps take an opk. Are you feeling any ovulation signs or maybe had anything that could have scratched inside?

AFM CD 17. I think I ovulated, but I'm not completely sure. I'm waiting for temps to rise. It did go up slightly on Saturday, but I don't know if it's enough yet. I am now planning to bd every other or every three days just in case. I'm a bit nervous about the spots in the cm because I usually have only had it on one day around ovulation. I'm assuming though that the second time might have been from bd.


----------



## newbie2013

Hopeful, I couldn't get into Kate's baby at all. I mean, I am happy for her like I'd be happy for anyone getting pregnant and giving birth, but all that media hype was just over the top. I had to laugh at huffington post's headline "Woman gives birth" and went on the tell the story of a healthy woman of child-bearing age gave birth after 9 months of pregnancy. Funnier when they wrote it rather than me!!

(a little brown spotting today at 14DPO... good timing! Might be off next cycle as well as DH wants me to stay here until I have to go back to work... :-(


----------



## Hopeful2014

newbie2013 said:


> Hopeful, I couldn't get into Kate's baby at all. I mean, I am happy for her like I'd be happy for anyone getting pregnant and giving birth, but all that media hype was just over the top. I had to laugh at huffington post's headline "Woman gives birth" and went on the tell the story of a healthy woman of child-bearing age gave birth after 9 months of pregnancy. Funnier when they wrote it rather than me!!
> 
> (a little brown spotting today at 14DPO... good timing! Might be off next cycle as well as DH wants me to stay here until I have to go back to work... :-(

I agree; the hype was way over the top! That type of article makes me think :dohh: ! :haha: Seeing how hard it actually is (for some at least) makes me so thankful that all the people I love were lucky enough to be born! I really wish my story was something like, they bd a few times without ever knowing or thinking about ovulation, timing, bding, signs, months of pressure and disappointment, and then two dark, everlasting lines showed, and nine healthy months later a baby came. We would wait a while and repeat that story for #2. While that would still blow my mind and I would be so thankful and excited, it could be so plain, somewhat unplanned, and way, way, way less stressful. :winkwink:

Will he be going back earlier than you?


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are nearing the end of July. Some of are still in the hunt for a July BFP and some are getting ready for August testing. We are all ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 28:
babychka
stargazer0726


----------



## KatyW

Hi Hopeful :) - yes, I feel like ov. may happen earlier, based on how dark my opks are (not positive yet, line is still lighter than the control). So, I'll be sure to cover my bases today. Usually, I get bright white and not a line at all until it's further into the cycle. Yeah, it's just like a spot of blood within EWCM. Just not my usual thing. I won't worry about it unless it increases or goes on for days or something. 

I do like tracking fertility like this because at least I am actually aware of my body (God forbid there was something wrong here). 

Definitely keep on BDing, just in case, hopefully ov. already happened. FX for you now in your TWW!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW I'm so hopeful that we both get our BFPs soon!!! :flower:


----------



## KatyW

I know, I'm hopeful too that this cycle is going to be bringing some good news :).


----------



## newbie2013

Yep, looks like he'll go back on the 31st and I might stay until almost the end of August :-( 

I'll still temp this coming cycle regardless to see any patterns that may form. Good to keep my mind working


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey, please can you put me down for testing 20th August. This will be last month of trying so here's to a bfp. Going specialist about ivf or iui route on the 20 th also and would love love love it ring and cancel that appointment. Xx


----------



## stargazer0726

Took a test last night and it was a bfn this morning I started spotting and while I am super sad i am happy that I didn't start spotting until today 12 dpo because this means my lp is finally lengthening, if I don't full on start until tomorrow I will actually have a normal lp. Unfortunately though I am due to o while we are on a huge camping trip with tons of friends in a few weeks and bding on an air mattress or on the ground while sharing a tent with my kids does not sound doable at all. But maybe we will get lucky. New testing date will be August 24. Depending on ovulation which I'm not sure ill be able to track very well.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Stargazer you will have a story to tell if you concieve on the air mattress whilst camping! You never know,
the great outdoors and being at one with nature could be just the ticket!  x


----------



## Mme2kdee

CD14 today....I actually received a High notice on the CBFM monitor today for the first time. I think I may O before cd28-30 this month!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Mme2kdee said:


> CD14 today....I actually received a High notice on the CBFM monitor today for the first time. I think I may O before cd28-30 this month!

you poor thing! that's a really long cycle!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

ohh that is a seriously long cycle 

sounds interestign stargazer, quite a challenge :rofl:


----------



## melann13

Stargazer, we totally conceived the first time while camping. Granted there were no kids in the tent :) Taking lingerie camping really surprised DH and made him more than happy to BD in the tent.

As far as my bedbug woes, we think it may have been fleas instead. Still sucky, but not wuite as bad, and so far no new bites at home so hopefully we left them in MA.

Also, I had mentioned to concentrate on doing things you won't be able to soon... someone drink a mojito (or two) for me. They are so amazing in the summer time!! And enjoy a whole day outside without worrying where you will pee. I am in no way complaining. I would never dare. Just enjoy the simple things ladies!!


----------



## pathos

=) hehe thank you all. it is nice to know I am not the only one =))

and the royal birth... they cut the documentary i was watching for baby meets press thing. :wacko: but then it was followed by a commentary about the possible names of the baby. WTF? This is German TV by the way. 

I left home, in despair and anger i bought a home FSH test :dohh:. So the baby with long and boring name, made my day. The test was negative :happydance: It is good if its negative. I do not know how reliable such home tests are. But I am sticking to the idea that they are somewhat accurate.


----------



## ProfWife

Pathos - The First Response FSH tests? I took two of those (both negative) before we started TTC. Not sure the accuracy, but it did help my peace of mind.

Melann - I already look for bathrooms wherever we go. LOL Likely have some form of ibs and I get frequent UTIs. So the first thing I do is locate clean (or the cleanest) bathrooms wherever we are :)

AFM - Ferning microscope was CLEARLY positive today. Looks like we may get a shot before I really start back to school again. :-D


----------



## magicwhisper

haha yeah due to my ibs i have to find the nearest loo wherever i go


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 :hugs: I'm sorry that he's leaving before you. It will be good to keep tracking so you can see a pattern and it's always nice to see where you are in your cycle. 

@Lazydaisys I updated your date. I hope you can cancel that appointment as well. Fingers crossed for a nice trip away and a BFP! :flower:

@stargazer0726 :hugs: I'm glad your lp is getting longer. That's a great sign! :thumbup: I updated your date. I agree with Lazydaisys. It will be hard to work around the trip, but it could be a great story. 

@Mme2kdee :happydance: That's so exciting. I know waiting to ovulate is so hard sometimes. I hope it comes very soon!! Do you think it's the Clomid? Are you having any other ovulation signs? Good luck!! :flower:

@melann13 I'm glad that you didn't bring anything home with you. :thumbup: I'm sure cleaning would be hard right now. 

@pathos I don't know much about the FSH tests, but I'm glad it was negative since that's a good thing! :happydance: I guess I had the chance to avoid the royal birth and I did after the first reports. It's pretty intense that they cut into your documentary. :wacko:

@pathos & @ProfWife What do the FSH tests tell you? I assume it's about FSH levels in your body?

@ProfWife Yay for positive ferning!! :happydance: I know it will be easier if it happens before school starts back! Good luck! :flower: 

AFM I'm waiting for one more temperature to confirm ovulation, I think. :thumbup: If so, it will be back on track and bd should have been timed very well. How's everyone else today?


----------



## momwithbabies

We just got back from a wonderful vacation!!! I had a great time, but unfortunately, I think I ovulated on the trip. I'm guessing I O'd CD 18. We kind of DTD at the hotel, but I'm not sure how productive it was (not that much sperm got inside). EEWWW. Sorry I am talking about sperm, but I think my chances are pretty low this month. I'm a little frustrated, but that's life. Hopeful, I think I'll leave myself in the TBA category. I'm trying not to even think about testing this month because of the circumstances, but you ladies all know how that goes! I knew I would O on the trip! I just knew it!


----------



## Hopeful2014

momwithbabies said:


> We just got back from a wonderful vacation!!! I had a great time, but unfortunately, I think I ovulated on the trip. I'm guessing I O'd CD 18. We kind of DTD at the hotel, but I'm not sure how productive it was (not that much sperm got inside). EEWWW. Sorry I am talking about sperm, but I think my chances are pretty low this month. I'm a little frustrated, but that's life. Hopeful, I think I'll leave myself in the TBA category. I'm trying not to even think about testing this month because of the circumstances, but you ladies all know how that goes! I knew I would O on the trip! I just knew it!

I'm sorry it happened while you were away, but you know it only takes one little sperm! I hope you got it! I'm glad you had such a great time. :happydance:


----------



## moonlyte

Hii ladies i m new here.first of all congrats to the ladies who got BFP and goodluck to ladies who r still trying.it seems to me a lucky thread.can i join u guys?its my 3rd cycle of TTC.hoping we will be lucky this month.need all of urs support


----------



## Hopeful2014

moonlyte said:


> Hii ladies i m new here.first of all congrats to the ladies who got BFP and goodluck to ladies who r still trying.it seems to me a lucky thread.can i join u guys?its my 3rd cycle of TTC.hoping we will be lucky this month.need all of urs support

:hi: Absolutely! Welcome to our group! Are you charting, temping, using opks, or just monitoring your body signs? Where are you in your cycle? I'll add you to TBA for now unless you have a testing date or date of expected af. We keep a list on the front page so we can keep up with everyone. Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## stargazer0726

So light spotting turned to heavy af very quickly today so I have to mark today as day 1 which means I only have an 11 day lp :-( research I found is conflicting but I think having a defect means that it's shorter than 10 so I think I'm ok. Fingers crossed. We are only camping 2 nights and we aren't leaving until Friday afternoon so I'm hoping if we bd Friday before we go and Sunday when we get back we will cover it but I guess you never go since we bd every night my entire fertile week before during and after o and I still didn't get pregnant. So here we go day 1 cycle 4. Please Jesus let this be my month!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

stargazer0726 said:


> So light spotting turned to heavy af very quickly today so I have to mark today as day 1 which means I only have an 11 day lp :-( research I found is conflicting but I think having a defect means that it's shorter than 10 so I think I'm ok. Fingers crossed. We are only camping 2 nights and we aren't leaving until Friday afternoon so I'm hoping if we bd Friday before we go and Sunday when we get back we will cover it but I guess you never go since we bd every night my entire fertile week before during and after o and I still didn't get pregnant. So here we go day 1 cycle 4. Please Jesus let this be my month!!!

I really hope it is your month! :thumbup::thumbup: Some say they have better luck when it's not every day. I'd say it should be good as long as you can bd when you have fertile cm since it needs that to survive. If you have fertile cm it should be able to stay there for days. An 11 day lp should be fine as well. There are several ladies who get pregnant with an 11 day lp. I think someone on here got pregnant and she had an 11 day lp. I'm hoping we get tons of luck here this month! :flower:


----------



## mummy2o

stargazer0726 said:


> So light spotting turned to heavy af very quickly today so I have to mark today as day 1 which means I only have an 11 day lp :-( research I found is conflicting but I think having a defect means that it's shorter than 10 so I think I'm ok. Fingers crossed. We are only camping 2 nights and we aren't leaving until Friday afternoon so I'm hoping if we bd Friday before we go and Sunday when we get back we will cover it but I guess you never go since we bd every night my entire fertile week before during and after o and I still didn't get pregnant. So here we go day 1 cycle 4. Please Jesus let this be my month!!!

I have a short lp also. I think its 11 or 12. All I know its short. But that one night we DTD and I so thought I wasn't going to get pregnant and I did. I did have an early implantation dip at 5dpo so that was good. They say there is a higher risk of m/c if you implant after 10 or 11 dpo anyway so this might save some heart ache! Currently 7w 6d. Getting my ticker next week if all goes well with the scan.


----------



## Lazydaisys

pathos said:


> =) hehe thank you all. it is nice to know I am not the only one =))
> 
> and the royal birth... they cut the documentary i was watching for baby meets press thing. :wacko: but then it was followed by a commentary about the possible names of the baby. WTF? This is German TV by the way.
> 
> I left home, in despair and anger i bought a home FSH test :dohh:. So the baby with long and boring name, made my day. The test was negative :happydance: It is good if its negative. I do not know how reliable such home tests are. But I am sticking to the idea that they are somewhat accurate.

Ha ha this made me laugh. I like the name:thumbup: all of them:haha:
Annoying when they cut the programme though:hugs:!!! X


----------



## pathos

@hopeful 
If the test is positive it means your FSH levels are high, thus your egg quality and quantity is low. Of course at a doctor's office, you learn about your levels. With a home test, you just have lines +/-. I am 31 and I have very light menses lasting usually 2 days so I thought I was approaching (early) menopause.

@ProfWife, I always hear about that brand and from what I hear their products are nearly perfect. I would feel safer with a negative FR test. Sad, they do not sell it here.


----------



## ALiKO

Hey Gorgous ladies I am back! Haha

After about a month overseas its been a month and change since I've been on here I am finally back home and ready to get into baby making gear. I'm gonna go on a limb and just cut myself out of this month since its jus been a lil hectic since I been back and I haven't even been doing my normal routine of charting and vitamins for a little over a month. My charts for last month and this month look a complete spotty mess. Just a dot here and a dot there :haha:.

I also have a question for all u ladies. Has anyone been getting pressure from family members to become pregnant? My mother in law is like oh yea it's time for a grand kid, I can't wait to see my grand child, you guys trying?, or she'll randomly rub my stomach and jokingly say something cooking in there? My dad is like you been married for 3 years, why don't you have children? And just a whole host of other people constantly asking. Ugh idk what to say anymore its not like I haven't been trying. For the past few months now (tmi but) i haven't been using any form of protection with my husband, I'm literally playing Russian roulette here I'm just asking for pregnancy to happen but it just hasn't yet. I'm actually starting to loose sight of why I want a child. It's almost just to shut everyone up and be like I'm pregnant, happy? Now shower me with gifts, patience, and midnight runs to the supermarket for boxes of ice cream and pickles. Haha.

Sorry for the rant ladies :flower:

And to all the new :bfp:'s that made the list CONGRATS!


----------



## newbie2013

Great news from the doc. CD21 bloods were perfect... she's prescribed more bding for a few months and hopefully DH will have a SA done in a month or two. DH is still asking questions to understand the cycle more. Might try to find that video of the great sperm race and watch it together.

Enjoy your week everyone.


----------



## ProfWife

@newbie - So glad he's curious and interested. Share all he wants to know! Also glad your labs came back good! Sounds like things are looking up for you! :)

@ALiKO - Welcome back! I get the same thing from his side (not my parent in-laws but his cousins and other members). My family has been clued in somewhat, so they have backed off a bit. We're coming up on 6 years this fall; so, there is a good bit of pressure there. All but one couple married in the same season we were are either pregnant or already have little ones. We're even the odd balls in our church group. 


AFM - EWCM! Hope I make it home before hubs gets tired this evening! ;)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ALiKO :happydance: :happydance: I'm so glad you're back!! I was thinking about you the other day when I was adjusting the list! :thumbup: I hope the break away has been helpful and it sounds as though you are ready to go now! We do get the wishful thinking from his parents and my sister-in-law has asked a few times now. I am so ready to be pregnant and the gifts and patience sound nice too! :haha: Fingers crossed for both of us!

@newbie2013 I'm so glad you have great news! That's one thing you can check off the list. :thumbup: I definitely recommend watching The Great Sperm Race with him. It's on youtube in 5-6 parts. It's very clever, funny, and definitely shows how hard/miraculous it can be to conceive. He should really like it. Men usually do and it might give him a new perspective. 

@ProfWife Yes! :happydance: I hope you make it home in time! Give it all you can and maybe share back rubs or relaxing time afterwards!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@aliko when i told my family i was pregnant i thought they were going to kill themselves they were so unsupportive. his side was thrilled, but we never got any pressure from anyone. HOWEVER the other day sil did mention my dd was ready for a sibling.



AFM- i THINK i got a ferning pattern this am, but it's way too early for me to be O'ing. so i'm assuming it was partial. However when i look it up, it almost looked full ferning- but it's just way too soon. so confused.

did any of you ever use a ferning microscope??? I"m asking because i'm using mine again, and i got a partial ferning this am, (it's still awesome) and i tested again immediately after (as i didn't believe it lol) and then it wasn't there at all. what causes that kind of stuff?


----------



## ProfWife

The ferning is caused by the salts in your saliva, I believe. It increases as estrogen and LH increase, causing the fern patterns. 

It works best if you get the saliva from under your tongue. My microscope's directions indicate swirling the tip of the tongue in the area behind your teeth then putting a drop on the microscope. I let mine sit for over an hour before checking to make sure it's totally dry. (I use the microscope from early pregnancy tests.com.) Of course, it needs to be done before eating, drinking, rinsing, or brushing teeth. 

It's a little wonky for me though. I have PCOS; so I get ferning patterns throughout my cycle. Most women only get them right before O and just before AF. 

If you're CD 12, it's about normal to get ferning. The ferning can happen 3-4 days before O. I'm only CD 10 today. I had full ferns yesterday and this morning. So, within the week, I'm going to O for certain. :)


----------



## gabbygabz

HI ladies! Hope you all had great weekends and thanks so much for the good wishes re: timing.

Unfortunately I have am now on day 4 of "high" readings on Clearblue "Advanced" Digital OPKs and no "Peak" yet ... so I've given DH a break and am waiting for the solid smiley face. Who knew my life would boil down to the difference between a flashing smiley and a solid! Apparently Clomid (even though I ended on Day 7 and we're on day 12) can apparently impact readings on these types of tests. Good. To. Know!!

Hope you're all doing well this Monday and ready for a new week of PMA!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ProfWife said:


> The ferning is caused by the salts in your saliva, I believe. It increases as estrogen and LH increase, causing the fern patterns.
> 
> It works best if you get the saliva from under your tongue. My microscope's directions indicate swirling the tip of the tongue in the area behind your teeth then putting a drop on the microscope. I let mine sit for over an hour before checking to make sure it's totally dry. (I use the microscope from early pregnancy tests.com.) Of course, it needs to be done before eating, drinking, rinsing, or brushing teeth.
> 
> It's a little wonky for me though. I have PCOS; so I get ferning patterns throughout my cycle. Most women only get them right before O and just before AF.
> 
> If you're CD 12, it's about normal to get ferning. The ferning can happen 3-4 days before O. I'm only CD 10 today. I had full ferns yesterday and this morning. So, within the week, I'm going to O for certain. :)

thanks so much that's awesome to know! i set it up as soon as i get up in the am, then i take my shower, etc. i know i was having trouble last month because i'm pretty sure it wasn't totally dry AND i was using too much. 

since it only needs the pinpoint drop- and i use the same scope so this is awesome to know. i konw first thing this am i def had it dry, but the other time might not have been because i was rushing to check it. and that's good though that it's about 3-4 days before O though, so i'm really happy about that, since i'm supposed to technically O on the 16th ish. So, works out perfect. thank you for your help!!! i so appreciate it!!!


----------



## RaeChay

I have a bfp :) I am freaking out. 

Only change this cycle: used pre-seed AND (wait for it......!) 

Chulies' method. 

HA!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## melann13

YAY RaeChay!! :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:

What dpo are you?


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kksy9b

RaeChay said:


> I have a bfp :) I am freaking out.
> 
> Only change this cycle: used pre-seed AND (wait for it......!)
> 
> Chulies' method.
> 
> HA!! :)

Yea!!!! Congratulations!!!

I think Chulie needs to patent her approach to TTC...I'm pretty sure there have been 4 or 5 of us that have gotten BFPs using it :) lol


----------



## RaeChay

melann13 said:


> YAY RaeChay!! :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> What dpo are you?

FF says 12 dpo and ovufriend says 13 dpo :)


----------



## Mme2kdee

Yayy!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## mummy2o

yay congrats


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

KatyW said:


> Ladies - I heard mention of ewcm tinged with blood on this thread. Just saw this myself, but I don't ordinarily get it. What is this about? Watching signs closely because this is a change from my ordinary, and I wonder if it will change O time.

I had pink-colored CM for the two days before and the day of ovulation... usually it's clear and we actually had a lot less sex this cycle than others... don't know why, but FX it's a good sign for all of us!



RaeChay said:


> I have a bfp :) I am freaking out.
> 
> Only change this cycle: used pre-seed AND (wait for it......!)
> 
> Chulies' method.
> 
> HA!! :)

CONGRATS!!!

AFM... hoping 1 DPO this morning. Dr. appt went as well as it could be. Relevant TTC things... all reproductive hormones are normal, but I'm a compound heterozygote for MTHFR (C677T and A1298C). These have been associated with infertility (implantation failure) and early miscarriage, because it's a problem metabolizing b-vitamins. Already on the correct form of b-vitamins since Saturday, so FX this cycle wasn't a total bust. And FINALLY got the active thyroid hormone replacement added to my other one.


----------



## momwithbabies

Woohoo, RaeChay!!!!! Those are beautiful lines! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Congrats on bfp raechay. Clandestine oooohhh hope it's a good sign for you xx


----------



## magicwhisper

yayy woo :D


btw what is the Chulies' method?


----------



## newbie2013

Woohoo!!! Congrats Raechay!!! :happydance:

Discussed chulie's method with DH last night and he looked at the calendar and said "i've got leave from work around the right time in August. Perfect timing". Also bought something similar to preseed (can't remember the name). I'm crossing my fingers (and uncrossing my legs :haha:) for this cycle. Waiting for CD1... :thumbup: Also means he wants me to go home with him to give it our best try - even better news!


----------



## mommyxofxone

RaeChay said:


> I have a bfp :) I am freaking out.
> 
> Only change this cycle: used pre-seed AND (wait for it......!)
> 
> Chulies' method.
> 
> HA!! :)


congrats!!!!! that's awesome!!!!!!



KatyW said:


> Ladies - I heard mention of ewcm tinged with blood on this thread. Just saw this myself, but I don't ordinarily get it. What is this about? Watching signs closely because this is a change from my ordinary, and I wonder if it will change O time.

the cycle i conceived my dd, i had blood tinged in my ewcm the day before and the day of O. It's supposed to be an excellent sign. i haven't had any since.


----------



## ALiKO

Congrats RaeChay!!!


----------



## ALiKO

Can someone tell me exactly wat chulie's method is?


----------



## RaeChay

ALiKO said:


> Can someone tell me exactly wat chulie's method is?

Basically it involves paying a little less attention to opk's, bbt and the like- and pay more attention to bd'ing daily when you have ewcm. Kind of more listening to your body's signals- at least that's what I got from it!

GOOD LUCK ALL :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone I'm sorry your family is not supportive. My mom told me several times over the years that she doesn't want to be a grandma. I don't know if she means it or not. She's a bit crazy sometimes and we're not really that close anyway. :wacko: I imagine she would have to love it once it's here. It sucks but I think, so what!?! It's not up to her and the baby will have more love from me and others. ProfWife said you can see it 3-4 days prior to ovulation so I'd say you are getting closer to it! Perhaps that will help you with planning bd. Good luck!! :flower:

@ProfWife Good information about the ferning. I really think that it's such an interesting method. I would have never thought of how everything inside of us matters so much and can show us so much about ourselves prior to ttc. It seems to be good since it can tell you 3-4 days prior to ovulation because you can 'prepare' ahead of time. :haha: I wish you both luck with the patterns you are seeing! 

@gabbygabz I definitely understand needing a break now and then! I hope your flashy turns solid very, very soon! We could all benefit from a new week of PMA! :thumbup:

@RaeChay Congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance: That's a beautiful line for 12 or 13 dpo!! Let me know when I can make it official on here. I hope you stick around and keep us updated! 

@ClandestineTX I'm glad you're heading in the right direction. I know you and your doctor will figure it all out. :thumbup: You definitely still have a chance this cycle. I'm just a bit ahead of you at 3 dpo. I am hoping we both get some extra luck and have good news to share. :flower:

@newbie2013 That's good luck that he'll have time off during the right time! I'm also glad that you'll both be going home together. I am strongly considering using pre-seed if this month doesn't work even if I don't use it every time. I might like it on those dryer days. :haha:

AFM I'm 3 dpo and got my crosshairs this morning. It said it was on cd 15, which is within the normal range for me. I'm so glad that it's back to normal because last month really freaked me out. I knew it was late because of the early loss in June and I knew things would be different, but I'm so glad that everything seems like it's back to normal. My timing was really good (all three days before, day of, and day after), but it had been really good before so we'll see. We all know that it can go either way even with perfect timing. I am somewhat relieved and excited it was such good timing though because it wasn't as good last month when I was left wondering when ovulation would actually happen. I've looked up information about ovulation spotting. I'll post it soon.


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi all, saw the link to this group in ttc and though I'd join in! I'm Liz and I have a 19 month old DD with my OH. We've just started ttc #2 and I have pcos and irregular cycles so I'm charting to try and pinpoint when I ov. Looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## Hopeful2014

Buttercup84 said:


> Hi all, saw the link to this group in ttc and though I'd join in! I'm Liz and I have a 19 month old DD with my OH. We've just started ttc #2 and I have pcos and irregular cycles so I'm charting to try and pinpoint when I ov. Looking forward to getting to know you all

:hi: Welcome to the group! I'm so glad you joined us. I bet it's so exciting getting ready for #2! Do you have any hopes for one gender over the other? I see that you're temping; will you be monitoring cm and/or using opks as well? I'll add you to TBA for now unless you have a specific date for testing or suspected af. We keep a list on the front so we can all keep up with each other and because I post a daily message on days when people are testing. I look forward to getting to know you too! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## lesh07

RaeChay said:


> I have a bfp :) I am freaking out.
> 
> Only change this cycle: used pre-seed AND (wait for it......!)
> 
> Chulies' method.
> 
> HA!! :)

Congrats hun. xx


----------



## lesh07

Well tested this morning and got a BFN. Never mind on to next month.... x


----------



## KatyW

mommyxofxone said:


> RaeChay said:
> 
> 
> I have a bfp :) I am freaking out.
> 
> Only change this cycle: used pre-seed AND (wait for it......!)
> 
> Chulies' method.
> 
> HA!! :)
> 
> 
> congrats!!!!! that's awesome!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> Ladies - I heard mention of ewcm tinged with blood on this thread. Just saw this myself, but I don't ordinarily get it. What is this about? Watching signs closely because this is a change from my ordinary, and I wonder if it will change O time.Click to expand...
> 
> the cycle i conceived my dd, i had blood tinged in my ewcm the day before and the day of O. It's supposed to be an excellent sign. i haven't had any since.Click to expand...


Good to know! I hope this is a lucky month for us. 

Clandestine - Hope pink tinged EWCM is a good sign!


----------



## KatyW

Raechy - CONGRATULATIONS! It sounds like paying attention to body signs and CM is an important thing to do. 

Buttercup (Liz) - welcome! I'm also TTC my second. 

Hopeful - yay to crosshairs, normal O time, and good timing. Now time to sit back, relax and distract yourself for a few weeks :).


----------



## Hopeful2014

*Ovulation Spotting (what I have so far)*

First, let me say that not everyone has ovulation spotting and you do not need it. You may have it some months and not have it others. I found that "spotting before ovulation occurs in approximately 30% of women, and is considered to be a normal phenomenon if it's associated with ovulation."

One thing I found on several sites is that "seeing a spot of blood during ovulation is considered an excellent fertility sign." I liked that so much that I had to quote it. :haha:

Another quote I found: "A certain percentage of women experience ovulation symptom which is accompanied by a slight abdominal pain and spotting. Generally, spotting occurs two weeks before the first day of the next menstrual cycle. Ovulation symptom is not an ailment, its is a sign of fertility which means a woman is ready to conceive a baby."

*Ovulation bleeding is different from the regular menstrual flow because it*
-is lighter than menstrual flow
-typically will last only for one to two days
-tends to be pink or brown and less red in color

*Potential causes related to ovulation:*
-It may be related to the emergence of the follicles. Hormones prompt ovaries to produce around 20 follicles and only one matures. It can be during the bursting out from the follicle that this occurs.The hormones cause the ovarian follicle surface to weaken. A hole forms in the surface, which permits the passage of the egg. Spotting may appear due to the rupture of the stigma. 
-The ovaries are supplied with a generous amount of blood prior to ovulation in order to get ready so it's natural for some spotting.
-The rise in estrogen.
-BD

*Potential causes not directly related to ovulation:*
-irritation to the cervix
-polyps in the cervix
-polyps in the uterus
-uterine fibroids
-hormonal imbalances
-infections
-endometriosis

*Appearance:*
-it may start a few hours before ovulation and could last 2 days after it's over
-usually pinkish or brownish
-can be mixed with ewcm
-heavier bleeding or spotting is not likely to be associated with ovulation

*Timing:*
-It's a good idea to bd when spotting occurs and for a few days afterward for best chances.

*Is it ovulation or not?:*
-Regular ovulation bleeding that is severe or that lasts longer than a couple of days is not normal and should be evaluated. 
-Watch for other signs of ovulation to be happening at the same time.
-Track your temps, use opks to see if you are indeed ovulating or if you will in a couple days. 
-If it's extremely mild and short, and is not accompanied by pain and discomfort, it may be normal and ovulation spotting.


AFM I have it sometimes, but not every month. It's always one-two streaks of spotting after I wipe. Nothing makes it to the liner for me. I had bd on the day before ovulation and noticed a streak of spotting a little while afterwards. It was accompanied by pain on my right side for about 10-20 minutes. I ovulated the next day according to the ewcm, my temps, and general feelings. I hope it means great things for us this time! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: congrats on your crosshairs and thanks for all the information. I don't know if I'd call what I had "spotting" so much as it was pink-colored CM (but I guess that still counts). Got O confirmed this morning for CD 16... new test date is 08/10/13... and the waiting begins. Probably not weird either, but I'm already not concerned about this cycle failing. If it doesn't work, I am already much more optimistic for future cycles with the changes to my medication!


----------



## Hopeful2014

lesh07 said:


> Well tested this morning and got a BFN. Never mind on to next month.... x

:hugs: It *will* happen. :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup84

Hopeful2014 said:


> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, saw the link to this group in ttc and though I'd join in! I'm Liz and I have a 19 month old DD with my OH. We've just started ttc #2 and I have pcos and irregular cycles so I'm charting to try and pinpoint when I ov. Looking forward to getting to know you all
> 
> :hi: Welcome to the group! I'm so glad you joined us. I bet it's so exciting getting ready for #2! Do you have any hopes for one gender over the other? I see that you're temping; will you be monitoring cm and/or using opks as well? I'll add you to TBA for now unless you have a specific date for testing or suspected af. We keep a list on the front so we can all keep up with each other and because I post a daily message on days when people are testing. I look forward to getting to know you too! Good luck! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for the nice welcome! We don't mind which gender we get, a boy would be nice to have 1 of each but 2 girls would be great too plus I'd get to use dd's tiny girly clothes again  for now I'm temping and checking cm, I have opks on the way ready for next cycle. I'm going by my average cycle length of 34 days for testing unless of course af arrives earlier. Planning on testing 6th August


----------



## Hopeful2014

ClandestineTX said:


> @Hopeful: congrats on your crosshairs and thanks for all the information. I don't know if I'd call what I had "spotting" so much as it was pink-colored CM (but I guess that still counts). Got O confirmed this morning for CD 16... new test date is 08/10/13... and the waiting begins. Probably not weird either, but I'm already not concerned about this cycle failing. If it doesn't work, I am already much more optimistic for future cycles with the changes to my medication!

I'm so glad it was much earlier for both of us this time! :happydance: I updated your date. I hope we both get lucky. You're completely right though. You are moving in the right direction and you are definitely getting closer to your BFP whether that that be this month (yes, please! [-o&lt;) or very soon from the changes to your medication. 

I assume it's ovulation spotting for me because when it happens it always happens on or near ovulation, there is no pain associated with it, and it's really just one-two streaks in the cm when I wipe. The terms spotting, full flow, af, and light af can be so specific for each person so it's hard to know exactly what everyone would label things as and what the research really means by spotting. For me, it's not like like the last few days of af spotting. I have to use a liner on those days, although it's not a lot at all. My ovulation spotting usually only happens once or twice and it's only when I wipe and after I pee. :blush: I use a liner, but it never makes it there. It's really only in the cm. 

Fingers are crossed and now that ovulation has happened my legs might be crossed a little more as well. :haha: I hope that gives us extra luck. :haha:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Buttercup84 said:


> Thanks for the nice welcome! We don't mind which gender we get, a boy would be nice to have 1 of each but 2 girls would be great too plus I'd get to use dd's tiny girly clothes again  for now I'm temping and checking cm, I have opks on the way ready for next cycle. I'm going by my average cycle length of 34 days for testing unless of course af arrives earlier. Planning on testing 6th August

Absolutely! :winkwink: I just love the little girl clothes! We want one of each as well, but we will be so happy with whatever happens as long as we get healthy little babies. :thumbup: We might try for a third at a later time if all goes well with the first two and we haven't had one of each yet. I updated your date on the front page. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hopeful2014 said:


> @mommyxofxone I'm sorry your family is not supportive. My mom told me several times over the years that she doesn't want to be a grandma. I don't know if she means it or not. She's a bit crazy sometimes and we're not really that close anyway. :wacko: I imagine she would have to love it once it's here. It sucks but I think, so what!?! It's not up to her and the baby will have more love from me and others. ProfWife said you can see it 3-4 days prior to ovulation so I'd say you are getting closer to it! Perhaps that will help you with planning bd. Good luck!! :flower:

when i told my mom i was pg she told me i gave her indigestion and she was horrid the whole pregnancy. I was ready no lie to cut her out of my life. Then baby arrived. They adore one another so that's pretty awesome. Def. give her hte chance to attach once baby gets here. :) 



lesh07 said:


> Well tested this morning and got a BFN. Never mind on to next month.... x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




afm i would LOVE another girl. i mean obviously we'll be happy with whatever but to use dd's clothes again would be lovely, and well, two little girls would be my dream!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Hopeful- I feel so good for you this cycle and hope that in two weeks you are posting your BFP! Really happy your ovulation was back on track! You have been such a wonderful inspiration for all of us and I know we are all on pin and needles to see you with your positive!!


----------



## melann13

I had O spotting just once, and it was about 2 days before actual O, and it was not the month of our bfp, just FYI

As for pre-seed, we used it the month we conceived, although we were surprised that it is not slippery like a regular lubricant, it dries quickly, which is why I think you're supposed to use the applicators to put it inside and opposed to DH just applying externally. I was scheduled for a pap smear/pelvic exam on CD13 and I took my pre-seed for the doc to use instead of his surgical stuff that has anti-microbial properties that could kill sperm. He thought I was absolutely nuts, but I O'd CD15 and had a bfp at 11dpo... so it's worth a shot! Just don't expect it to be slippery.


----------



## pathos

RaeChay :happydance: congrats! Now, I need to search the method you mentioned.


----------



## melann13

The method was invented right here on this thread by our very own chulie!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

LOL... And I named it! Even though I had absolutely nothing to do with it's design.


----------



## newbie2013

ClandestineTX - your comment made me giggle - love it. You're as famous as the inventor, trust me 

We're trying Chulie's method this month... Hope it works for us!


----------



## ClandestineTX

If someone gets really bored - they should find the post I made consolidating all of Chulie's posts before her BFP to fully characterize "Chulie's method" - I have no idea where it is in the 438 pages we're up to at this point!


----------



## pathos

haha well i needed an excuse not to type a single word on my dissertation and now i have it.
i really thought chulie method was something like the shettles :haha:
cya

edit: haha found it! i may have used advanced search options, (search word "method", user: ClandestineTX)

Anyway its #3559 on page 356. Thanks for the summary =)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone I really hope my mom comes around like that as well. I'm fine either way, but it would be for the best if she did. Having two little girls can be so cute. :thumbup:

@kksy9b Thanks sooo much! :friends: I definitely feel much better about this cycle. I want it to happen so, so, so... much this time. I'm also just happy that everything is back to normal. I want everyone to have a BFP and I'm so glad all of you are going through it all with me! How are you? Are your symptoms getting stronger? :happydance:

@melann13 I have had ovulation spotting in months without a BFP and I had it in the month of the early loss. I don't always get it though. You're right; I don't think it's an indication that it will happen that time. I just hope it's true that it is a good sign and shows that your body is ready to conceive as they say. :thumbup: I think I might use pre-seed next month if needed. 

@RaeChay Shall I make it official on here? :happydance: 

@ClandestineTX 438 pages and counting. :happydance: I love talking to you ladies! 

@pathos Good find! :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

Hopeful2014 said:


> @mommyxofxone I really hope my mom comes around like that as well. I'm fine either way, but it would be for the best if she did. Having two little girls can be so cute. :thumbup:
> 
> @kksy9b Thanks sooo much! :friends: I definitely feel much better about this cycle. I want it to happen so, so, so... much this time. I'm also just happy that everything is back to normal. I want everyone to have a BFP and I'm so glad all of you are going through it all with me! How are you? Are your symptoms getting stronger? :happydance:
> 
> @melann13 I have had ovulation spotting in months without a BFP and I had it in the month of the early loss. I don't always get it though. You're right; I don't think it's an indication that it will happen that time. I just hope it's true that it is a good sign and shows that your body is ready to conceive as they say. :thumbup: I think I might use pre-seed next month if needed.
> 
> @RaeChay Shall I make it official on here? :happydance:
> 
> @ClandestineTX 438 pages and counting. :happydance: I love talking to you ladies!
> 
> @pathos Good find! :thumbup:

Just remember that it _will_ happen and will be so worth the wait! And the CP shows that you can get pregnant and I just know that your next baby will be your forever baby!

I am doing well, thanks for asking! The biggest symptom for me is that I am so tired all the time! Over the weekend I was rocking two naps a day...on top of 10+ hours of sleep at night! Otherwise doing well...we have started telling family and close friends and it has been wonderful to see their excitement and support!


----------



## Hopeful2014

kksy9b said:


> Just remember that it _will_ happen and will be so worth the wait! And the CP shows that you can get pregnant and I just know that your next baby will be your forever baby!
> 
> I am doing well, thanks for asking! The biggest symptom for me is that I am so tired all the time! Over the weekend I was rocking two naps a day...on top of 10+ hours of sleep at night! Otherwise doing well...we have started telling family and close friends and it has been wonderful to see their excitement and support!

I'm so happy for you! :happydance: I really hope you stick around and tell us how you are! I love to hear the updates!!


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful2014 said:


> @mommyxofxone I really hope my mom comes around like that as well. I'm fine either way, but it would be for the best if she did. Having two little girls can be so cute. :thumbup:
> 
> @kksy9b Thanks sooo much! :friends: I definitely feel much better about this cycle. I want it to happen so, so, so... much this time. I'm also just happy that everything is back to normal. I want everyone to have a BFP and I'm so glad all of you are going through it all with me! How are you? Are your symptoms getting stronger? :happydance:
> 
> @melann13 I have had ovulation spotting in months without a BFP and I had it in the month of the early loss. I don't always get it though. You're right; I don't think it's an indication that it will happen that time. I just hope it's true that it is a good sign and shows that your body is ready to conceive as they say. :thumbup: I think I might use pre-seed next month if needed.
> 
> @RaeChay Shall I make it official on here? :happydance:
> 
> @ClandestineTX 438 pages and counting. :happydance: I love talking to you ladies!
> 
> @pathos Good find! :thumbup:


Hi hopeful!

Yep you can make it official :) my hcg yesterday was 58. My first ultrasound is scheduled for September 5th!!

And I definitely recommend the pre-seed!! I hope you get your bfp this cycle!!


----------



## athena87

I'm here hopeful I have no idea if or when I will test it will depend on if my temps ever show ov or not. I really think it is close or it was today.


----------



## Kalush

RaeChay - Congrats! :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

kksy - So glad everyone is excited for you!

Hopeful - Interesting info about the O spotting. I've never noticed it before. Hope the tww goes quickly for you, ending with a bfp of course!

Buttercup - Welcome! I know what you mean about the next ones gender, I feel the same way. 

Lesh - Sorry about the bfn. If af isn't around there is still time.


afm - I'm guessing that I am definitely around 5 dpo rather than 10 dpo. I'm doubtful that my lp would go from 7 days to 10 in one jump. I'd love for it to be 10 and pg to explain my feeling icky the last few days, but I'm guessing that is more the fact that we've been living at the in-laws this week and eating a lot different than normal. I did contribute some veggies to the meals, but still a couple days that were not so healthy. I figure if af doesn't show up by Sunday I'll test on Monday, which would be 11 dpo. More likely af will show up around Thursday. Good news is we will finally be able to move back home tomorrow!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@RaeChay Thanks so much! I really think I will use pre-seed next month if needed. I hope it's not needed though. :haha: I'm so excited for you! I updated it on the front and added your ultrasound date as well! What are your symptoms so far? Keep us updated! :flower: 

@athena87 Welcome! I think you'll really like it on the thread. :thumbup: I added you under TBA. I hope your husband gets back in time! Good luck! :flower:

@Kalush Thanks! I'm moving through the tww slowly. I guess that's okay because there's still the possibility of it happening and if not I want to wait out af until it has to come. :haha: I'm glad you will get to move back home tomorrow. I know it's so important and necessary to have some private time and relaxation! Do something nice for yourself on your first night home.


----------



## kirstyjane13

Arghh im so angry and upset. Dp sister invited us to go out for dinner and has now said im not actually invited it will be much nicer if im not there. Me and dp have had a huge row as ive said im good enough to be the mother of his child but not good enough to have dinner with his sister, and said whats she going to do when we do have a child, invite him and our child and not me.

Do you think im overreacting? Dp said I am and there's nothing wrong with it but I just feel so upset that he's fine with his sister not wanting me around


----------



## kirstyjane13

Congrats raechay. Happy and healthy 9 months to you xx


----------



## athena87

Kirsty I agree with you. I feel like when y'all have a baby, the child will be half you. So if she disrespects you she will in turn be disrespecting your child. If he isn't willing to defend you now why will it be any different when y'all do have a child. At some point you have to branch out, yes you will always have your family, but when you are starting your own family there must be boundaries that should not be crossed. I'll put it this way. Dh's brother was to be his best man in our wedding. His brother's gf didn't like me and made up some nasty lies because they were together 5 years and hadnt gotten married and we got engaged around a year and a half. His brother yelled at me called me names, while I'm just sitting there. Dh who was a about 100 lbs less and 5 inches shorter him stood up and got in his face told him not to speak to me like that. They get into a fist fight. Dh gave his bro a black eye, his bro slammed him into a shelf and bruised his shoulder. He wasn't in our wedding. He did come though and I gave him a hug and told him I had a big brother now. About a year after that he apologized to me (him and his gf broke up and he realized I wasn't so bad I guess). So moral of the story since I'm rambling is he should be standing up for you because you are his family too.


----------



## Buttercup84

Omg Kirsty I'd flip! That's so rude of his sister to act like that and not nice at all that he condones her behaviour :-( you're not overreacting at all!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@kirstyjane13 I definitely feel as though she could have been MUCH more sensitive about it. I understand siblings or other family members do like to have some alone time with a person. This can be the case if they don't see each other a lot. That can be fine for occasional times. However, she should definitely not make the invitation, then cancel it for you, and say it's nicer if you aren't there. :wacko: That's too far. She needs to understand that you are with him and she wouldn't want you to throw him a party, invite the rest of their family, and say that she specifically is not invited because it would be awful if she was there (even if it might be true). :haha: He might just be trying to say that to you so it doesn't seem like a big issue. Men try to downplay things sometimes when they don't know what to say or do and have a weird way of dealing with confrontation. Try to talk to him about how it bothers you more emotionally than just the anger part. He might see that easier. If he goes, see if he will talk to her about how she talks about you and if he will let her know that you are a part of his life and she needs to respect that. They can have times when it's just them, but it should never be a you or her thing. 

@athena87 Yikes. I'm glad you don't have to deal with her anymore. Men will say and do crazy things if they feel like their partner wants them to or somewhat expects them to do it. I'm sure he still feels a bit ashamed when he sees you. I'm glad it's worked out though. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

I stumbled across a couple of interesting things on the internet tonight. The first is a list of "14 Steps to Follow Before You Decide to Have Children!" It's meant to be humorous and I think for the most part it is. Some of them are very true based on my experiences with my nieces and nephew. Some are exaggerated though. And we all know we are ready and that we would be ready for and welcome all or most of this! :haha:

My favorite from the list:

_"Test 6: Going For a Walk

1. Wait.
2. Go out the front door.
3. Come back in again.
4. Go out.
5. Come back in again.
6. Go out again.
7. Walk down the front path.
8. Walk back up it.
9. Walk down it again.
10. Walk very slowly down the road for five minutes.
11. Stop, inspect minutely and ask at least 6 questions about every piece of used chewing gum, dirty tissue and dead insect along the way.
12. Retrace your steps.
13. Scream that you have had as much as you can stand until the neighbors come out and stare at you.
14. Give up and go back into the house.

You are now just about ready to try taking a small child for a walk."_

Click here to read. 


The second is a website that has some information about the indicators of fertility. I think it has some good information about tracking temperatures, the cervix, and cm. There's not a whole lot new that I didn't know already, but it does explain things fairly well and concisely if you're interested. This site also has good charts, explanations of what type of rise you have after ovulation, and good examples for those of you who want to know more about tracking cm.

Click here to read.


----------



## KatyW

I just got an*almost* positive OPK, early for me in the cycle, today, CD12?! I'll test again this evening to see if it goes positive.


----------



## KatyW

KirstyJane - sorry you are dealing with drama from your DP's sister. I hope you can either work it out and make peace, or you figure out a way to let it roll off your back. I wish everyone could be nice.


----------



## Hopeful2014

KatyW said:


> I just got an*almost* positive OPK, early for me in the cycle, today, CD12?! I'll test again this evening to see if it goes positive.

That spotting might have been an early indicator for ovulation! That's very exciting! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

JULY :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*Today is the end of July. Some of are still in the hunt for a July BFP and some are getting ready for August testing. We are all ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
July 31: burgbrandy -- I hope all is well. We haven't heard from you in a while.
 



Attached Files:







434886.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0









lbd2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RaeChay

KirstyJane- I second the general messages that have already been posted in regards to your situation - no, it's NOT okay that she invited and then uninvited you, and I do NOT think you're overreacting.

I also second what Hopeful said about men kind of downplaying things when it comes to confrontation- esp when that confrontation is between two people he loves. He probably just wants it all to just get better & go away. 

I feel for you though- the man I dated for three years & at one time planned to marry had a sister who did this exact same thing to me. Their whole family (including her boyfriend - NOT fiancè or husband) was planning to have a big day of mini golf, ice cream at the beach, etc- and she literally spent an hour having a screaming/crying fit in the other room of their parents place (while I listened nearby) over the fact that I was going, and it was supposed to be "family only." This was a 25-year old woman!! Disgusting. So I feel deeply for you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

kirstyjane13 said:


> Arghh im so angry and upset. Dp sister invited us to go out for dinner and has now said im not actually invited it will be much nicer if im not there. Me and dp have had a huge row as ive said im good enough to be the mother of his child but not good enough to have dinner with his sister, and said whats she going to do when we do have a child, invite him and our child and not me.
> 
> Do you think im overreacting? Dp said I am and there's nothing wrong with it but I just feel so upset that he's fine with his sister not wanting me around

no you're not overreacting. i know i got into a huge thing with dh at one point about his family as they were treating me like shit. I finally got him to understand it's not right and things in the end have worked out, but after a lot of fighting he finally got the idea. THey should be oh board with us it's terrible when they let us get treated like garbage.


----------



## gabbygabz

kristyjane - I feel your pain with difficult sisters of significant others. Mine makes it clear pretty much every time she tries to see DH that it be "just the two of them". I honestly feel most of the time like I'm dodging a bullet not having to hang out with her but it's rude just the same! I wish you luck!

AFM: finallly got the steady "Peak" smiley this morning and :sex: right away! I was out sick yesterday with a cold and still not feeling 100% but we are ready to attack this cycle in any case. Presuming I O tomorrow it looks like my testing day "should" be around 8/16 which is right before my scheduled vacation to the Dominican Republic for a week. I figure either way we'll either be celebrating or taking a much needed break from all things TTC. 

Hope everyone is having a happy hump day!


----------



## athena87

Hopeful he passed away last year. He was only 25. But I've always been glad that he apologized for how he acted. I'm actually friends with his ex now. She lives in another state now and I think a lot of her issues were because they weren't happy in their relationship.


----------



## mommyxofxone

opks came! :happydance: and before i o'd! wwoooooo


----------



## pathos

kirstyjane13, you are not overreacting. i am clueless regarding sisters or brothers. i simply do not get it, i am a single child so i really fail to understand the connection between siblings. my husband has 4 siblings, and one of them is his twin brother. and at one point while we were engaged, he told me he really really wants his twin brother to like me, otherwise things would be difficult for him. :wacko: i kindly said tschüss to him by then. i did not want to marry a guy who can be influenced by someone else's evaluation of me. i do not know if the guy likes me or not. maybe he does, i dont care. i do not necessarily like him as well but i respect his "connection" to the person i love, and i feel he also respects my husband's feelings about me. peaceful consensus. in short, she may not like you for some reason but she should have respect for your partner, and your partner should also have respect for you. somebody has to draw a line. but again i know nothing about love, attachment etc among brothers and sisters.


----------



## sugarlumps

Hello everybody :) I'm so sorry for being an ignorant cow and not replying to the posts you all sent me. I did read them though and I took your advice, he went to stay in his mum's for a week I couldn't even bare to look at them. He swears down that it was just flirty texts and I'm not 100% sure that I believe him, but I do believe that he won't do it again. So I'm giving him another (and only) chance.

Anyway, I got my bfp today on a non-digital clearblue at 13/14dpo :D I actually can't believe it, it doesn't feel real yet. OH is over the moon, just praying that it's a sticky one.

How is everyone anyway do we have any more testers? Xx


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kirstyjane13

Thanks everyone for your replies. Me and dp have not spoken for over 24hrs which is the longest we haveever gone without speaking. I hate that we are not talking because of her. I still feel so upset that he didn't want to stick up for me. It can only get better I guess


----------



## kirstyjane13

Wow congratulations sugarlumps. Its good you and dp have managed to sort this out. Happy and healthy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

@pathos: You are a trooper. Going to save a note somewhere (maybe with the instructions for chart sharing I had to save after being asked 1,525,621 times for them on other threads). What's your area of study for your dissertation? Mine is biological/ medical science.

@kirstyjane13: I would be upset, too. I hope she's just young and immature (and not old and set in her ways). Part of being with someone else, is you get their family too (unfortunately sometimes) and we all have to deal with whomever our families bring home... it's just life. Most people learn to make the best of it, hopefully she will soon (if not get over her issues). 

@Hopeful: great information! And hilarious parenthood preparedness! 

FX for your OPK, KatyW!

Also FX for you, gabbygabz, that your peak :Sex: on hump day pays off!

@sugarlumps: congrats and good luck!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations, Sugarlumps!


----------



## mummy2o

sugarlumps said:


> Hello everybody :) I'm so sorry for being an ignorant cow and not replying to the posts you all sent me. I did read them though and I took your advice, he went to stay in his mum's for a week I couldn't even bare to look at them. He swears down that it was just flirty texts and I'm not 100% sure that I believe him, but I do believe that he won't do it again. So I'm giving him another (and only) chance.
> 
> Anyway, I got my bfp today on a non-digital clearblue at 13/14dpo :D I actually can't believe it, it doesn't feel real yet. OH is over the moon, just praying that it's a sticky one.
> 
> How is everyone anyway do we have any more testers? Xx

That's brilliant news! Congrats!

I would make sure he allows you to read his phone. I found my OH sending messages to some woman the other day and since then he's had to let me see everything. Not only does it ease my mind, but it easier to know what he's up to when I'm sleeping all the time! 



kirstyjane13 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. Me and dp have not spoken for over 24hrs which is the longest we have ever gone without speaking. I hate that we are not talking because of her. I still feel so upset that he didn't want to stick up for me. It can only get better I guess

I'm sorry your DP isn't talking to you. Maybe you should do the same to him and give him the taste of his own medicine. If you don't have a sibling maybe get a girlfriend to invite him and change her mind at last minute and just wants you (they would have to be in on it also) That might be a bit mean though.


----------



## sugarlumps

Thankyou so much everyone :) I've still got butterflies it hasn't sunk in yet :)

@mummy2o I will definitely do that. He's deleted his Facebook but I know that that can't go on forever, and I don't want to be that couple that's not allowed a Facebook etc... :/ that never ends well does it xx


----------



## pathos

sugarlumps :yipee: congrats! h&h 9 months! :happydance:

ClandestineTX, wow, you are a hardcore scientist! I'm somewhere between visual communication and art history, integrated social sciences stuff -and i master neither :dohh: are you close to the finish line? I have two chapters left since last year.

i have a weird tmi question. we have been ttcing for 11 months and we always bd at night. so i thought we should try sometime in the morning. last cycle, i woke my husband up on my two peak days, and we tried and tried and after 40 minutes we gave up. nothing happened, not a single :spermy: he had no problems in the evening.

has anyone experienced this? should i freak out? and do you think doing twice around the peak days will increase the chances? i know some 12 hours difference should not be a problem... but pff some ff charts have double crosses, it makes me wonder.


----------



## mummy2o

sugarlumps said:


> Thankyou so much everyone :) I've still got butterflies it hasn't sunk in yet :)
> 
> @mummy2o I will definitely do that. He's deleted his Facebook but I know that that can't go on forever, and I don't want to be that couple that's not allowed a Facebook etc... :/ that never ends well does it xx

I won't monitor my OH forever. Just for the time being and once I regain my trust. I don't mind him talking to other people of either sex. Just I want to make sure he's not going out flirting with anyone. His excuse was brilliant though. He was scared that I'd mc again so did it to take his mind of it and that he might leave me if I did so again >.< As if I can control a mc. I think he still blames the last one on me.


----------



## Buttercup84

Af arrived just now so I'm out for testing, onwards and upwards to our first full cycle though! Also my cycle was 29 days which is shorter than normal, I'm dieting and have lost 7lbs since this time last month so maybe its paying off already in regulating my cycles a bit!

Congrats sugarlumps!!


----------



## sugarlumps

@pathos - thankyou :D and in answer to your question, I'd just stick to doing it in the evening. Maybe he's too tired in the mornings? And I've also read that if there are no male fertility issues then twice a day and every day is fine. Sorry I'm not much help :/

@mummy2o - I actually can't believe he said that to you!! What a feeble excuse, don't let him use your loss as an excuse for being a selfish wanker. Would it be acceptable if you went out and done that then for those exact reasons?? Aaarrr I'm sorry that has made me quite angry, how dare he guilt trip you like that. I had a m/c in April, and then the same happened to me with OH as you so we're in the same boat really. I know exactly how you're feeling :( 
I don't mind him talking to people either, you just want to feel secure enough to trust him. It's so hard. It'll take alot of time and patience but we'll both get there in the end I'm sure :) :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

pathos said:


> sugarlumps :yipee: congrats! h&h 9 months! :happydance:
> 
> ClandestineTX, wow, you are a hardcore scientist! I'm somewhere between visual communication and art history, integrated social sciences stuff -and i master neither :dohh: are you close to the finish line? I have two chapters left since last year.
> 
> i have a weird tmi question. we have been ttcing for 11 months and we always bd at night. so i thought we should try sometime in the morning. last cycle, i woke my husband up on my two peak days, and we tried and tried and after 40 minutes we gave up. nothing happened, not a single :spermy: he had no problems in the evening.
> 
> has anyone experienced this? should i freak out? and do you think doing twice around the peak days will increase the chances? i know some 12 hours difference should not be a problem... but pff some ff charts have double crosses, it makes me wonder.

I'm writing while finishing my lab experiments. At my current pace, I'll finish at some point next year (May, Aug, or Dec) when it's done. I couldn't do all the lab work and then write for months or years. I have a fondness for the social sciences, started out there, didn't branch to biological sciences until graduate school! 

I do not think doing it twice on the same day during peak days matters - technically every other day should be sufficient. I know if I overwork Hubster's man parts he gets into a state where he is like the energizer bunny... but no release.


----------



## kirstyjane13

I would love to give him a taste of his own medicine but I couldn't be that horrible. 
His sister is 27 so more than old enough to know how to behave. I just don't know how to make this all better, we are both still upset, but neither of us will budge on what we think about it


----------



## kirstyjane13

Buttercup84 said:


> Af arrived just now so I'm out for testing, onwards and upwards to our first full cycle though! Also my cycle was 29 days which is shorter than normal, I'm dieting and have lost 7lbs since this time last month so maybe its paying off already in regulating my cycles a bit!
> 
> Congrats sugarlumps!!

Sorry you are out this month. Fingers crossed for next month. How long did it take to concieve your little girl x


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats sugar lumps!! And as for the other stuff- I hope you're able to get things worked out ASAP!

Pathos- my dh can NOT finish within an hour or two of him waking up. As for twice a day- I know that technically it shouldn't matter BUT (anecdotally) I got my bfp this month and this had been the first cycle where we had 2x/day bd in my fertile 4 days. So... I'm a supporter :) at any rate, if you just wanna switch things up, do what I do- give him his coffee & breakfast, wait an hour or two & then attack! Good luck ;)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@gabbygabz Yay for the peak smiley! "Attack" away! :happydance: I'll update your testing date. We can adjust it if needed. That sounds like a cool vacation. I hope you're celebrating on it! Good luck! :flower:

@athena87 :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that. It's always good to make peace with someone and feel like all is right when something like that happens. I'm glad you got that with him. Sometimes I wish I could do that with a few relatives that are getting older. 

@mommyxofxone Yay! I'm glad the opks showed up in time! Good luck! :happydance:

@sugarlumps Congratulations! That's such exciting news! :happydance: I'll update it on the front. You can see the BFP flashing by your name! I hope you keep us updated. I'm glad you're happy in your decision to work things out and I really hope that all goes well from here on. :thumbup:

@pathos Don't freak out. :hugs: We try to vary it up, but we plan for the morning so he knows it's going to happen. That might help if you still want to try in the morning or what if you stay up late one night and try in the late-night-to-early-morning hours? Or maybe wake up to early morning massages that leads into cuddling that leads to... :haha: 

@mummy2o I hate to hear that about his excuse! :dohh: That's not fair to you at all. I'd tell him you already did something wrong so don't say something that makes it much worse. :hugs: 

@Buttercup84 :hugs: I'll move you to TBA for now and we can update whenever you choose a new date. That's such great news about having a shorter cycle and about the weight loss. Fingers crossed for another good cycle next time and a BFP! :flower:

Just for general interest, like RaeChay suggested, I did read that if men drink coffee and bd an hour or so after having it that it can help with their sperm. Of course, women are told not to drink it or to limit it. :wacko: :haha:


----------



## KatyW

Pathos, funny you bring up doing it twice a day to increase chances, I was just wondering about this. 

Positive OPK this morning (darker than control on cheap dip test, smiley face on digital Clearblue OPK), CD13. Have been BDing the last 3 days, so a few more days to cover our bases/until I see a temperature rise.


----------



## KatyW

Gabbygabz - good luck :). I hope you have something to celebrate on your vacation in a few weeks! We will also be on vacation when AF is scheduled to arrive, and I figure if I am out this cycle, at least we'll be on vacation (and I can have adult beverages). :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, I've updated the front to reflect the month change. I'm excited to report that there were more BFPs in July than in June. Those testers squeaked by with some BFPs in the end of the month! Our largest group of BFPs is still in May with 20 BFPs, but July nearly reached half of that with 8 BFPs. I'm so excited to see us add to that amount and perhaps surpass one of the months numbers so far in August! We have lost touch with some of the testers over time. I search from time to time to see if anyone updates in others threads, but some haven't updated at all. We have a total of 84 accounted for testers and 35 out of those 84 have a BFP already! That's roughly 42%!! I'm more than excited for those lucky ladies and so ready to see more of us join those ladies!! Here's some of the math breakdown:

BFP Breakdown
May BFPs - 20
June BFPs - 7
July BFPs - 8

35 Total BFPs
31 Unaccounted for testers
49 Accounted for testers
_____________________
115 Total Testers

= 84 Accounted for testers


35 BFP / 84 Total Accounted for = 0.416% 

*Our BFP percentage since May = 42%*

I just want to thank you all for being here with me, and for offering advice, providing support and comfort, for being genuinely happy for those who have their BFPs already, and just for being there when we need someone. I know *we will all get our BFPs * and very soon I hope! :friends: :friends: :friends: :friends:
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 0









945530_10151434459471017_1519318559_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 0









1000553_10151545910444962_1213213630_n.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs A

Just wanted to update, I've just arrived home after a 5 night hospital stay. I had a cervical ectopic and tried medical management which failed. So had to have a dec yesterday.

I'm not 100% we'll be ttc xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Mrs A i'm so sorry to hear that, how awful. Wishing you all the best in your recovery :hugs:



kirstyjane13 said:


> Sorry you are out this month. Fingers crossed for next month. How long did it take to concieve your little girl x

DD was actually a big surprise as i'd just started Dianette. My cycles were even more irregular before I had her, as an example I know she was conceived at the earliest 17th March (only time we DTD unprotected) yet my LMP was 19th Feb so goodness knows when I oved that cycle :wacko: We started TTC mid cycle this time and didn't expect anything to come of it but i'm pleased I had a more normal length cycle, hope it continues :thumbup:
As for your OH's sister I think that's ridiculous behaviour as a 27 year old. IMO when you're adults and in a committed relationship you should be able to visit each other's family together without feeling like you're not wanted. I hope your OH is more receptive to your point of view soon, me and OH often end up at 'stalemate' over things as we're both so stubborn :blush:

Pathos, I remember reading somewhere that sperm takes a little while to 'renew' so not sure if DTD twice in one day would increase your chances or not. If you're both enjoying it then sure but I think if it becomes too much or like a chore to do it so often then it's probably best to stick to once a day or even every other :flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Mrs A, so sorry for what you've had to go thru these last few days! I really hope you do take the time to heal and join us again with your rainbow!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Mrs A said:


> Just wanted to update, I've just arrived home after a 5 night hospital stay. I had a cervical ectopic and tried medical management which failed. So had to have a dec yesterday.
> 
> I'm not 100% we'll be ttc xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you. We are here if you need us. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kirstyjane13

So sorry to hear that mrs a. Big hugs xx


----------



## ProfWife

MrsA...I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. Prayers going out for you and your DH.


----------



## kksy9b

My thoughts and prayers go out to you Mrs.A. I hope you find peace and healing during this time :hugs:


----------



## gabbygabz

So very sorry to hear MrsA, thoughts are with you. 

Thanks so much for the good wishes Clandestine and hopeful, fingers crossed for us all!

KatyW, that's exactly how I feel about vacation. We're doing an all inclusive so I'll either be giving the buffets a run for their money with the "excuse" of eating for 2 or working the bartenders overtime. Either way it's a win win! Where are you headed for your break?


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so sorry Mrs A :hugs:


----------



## melann13

I love your attitude Gabbygabz!! :pizza::icecream: or :drunk: Either way enjoy yourself!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Mrs A said:


> Just wanted to update, I've just arrived home after a 5 night hospital stay. I had a cervical ectopic and tried medical management which failed. So had to have a dec yesterday.
> 
> I'm not 100% we'll be ttc xx

:( oh hun i'm so very sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: we are all here for you :hugs::hugs:







Hopeful that's awesome, and a pretty good percentage since may i think anyway :)

woo hoo! 

hope it goes up this month :happydance:


Afm, still partial ferning, cramps come lightly on and off. but nothing much. just waiting for the damn pos opk. temps are low, but they follow a pattern of very low, same temp, just before they go up with O. So i should get that pos today or tomorrow. :) fx'd anyway.


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## pathos

Mrs A =( I am sorry for your loss :hugs:


Thank you all for your answers. I think i will do my best to try both morning bd and double bd this cycle. H has a sperm analysis appointment in September or October. We do not even remember when, because he made the call some 6 months ago. Weird, this is a country asking for babies, supposedly encouraging couples to "multiply" but it seems the incents are only for those who succeeds in conceiving. How is it with you? Can you get tests done whenever you want?


----------



## KatyW

Mrs. A - Huge hugs. I'm so sorry for your loss. We are all here for you.


----------



## Mrs A

Thank you sooooo much. I just can't believe I get the dud 1 in 18000 chance!


----------



## KatyW

Gabbygabz - An all-inclusive resort on a beach sounds pretty amazing. :) I agree, you will win either way! We are going to Ireland, and I am pretty excited. (I live in Germany, so this isn't the trek it would be if I were going from the States). If I'm not pregnant, then I'm celebrating AF with an Irish coffee or Guinness. :) Whatever the case, life is good :).


----------



## KatyW

pathos said:


> Mrs A =( I am sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your answers. I think i will do my best to try both morning bd and double bd this cycle. H has a sperm analysis appointment in September or October. We do not even remember when, because he made the call some 6 months ago. Weird, this is a country asking for babies, supposedly encouraging couples to "multiply" but it seems the incents are only for those who succeeds in conceiving. How is it with you? Can you get tests done whenever you want?


I hope that you get answers and testing done soon. I wish I knew more about testing here.


----------



## Buttercup84

Updated testing date for me: 29th August. Hoping to see lots of BFPs on here in the meantime :happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

pathos said:


> Mrs A =( I am sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your answers. I think i will do my best to try both morning bd and double bd this cycle. H has a sperm analysis appointment in September or October. We do not even remember when, because he made the call some 6 months ago. Weird, this is a country asking for babies, supposedly encouraging couples to "multiply" but it seems the incents are only for those who succeeds in conceiving. How is it with you? Can you get tests done whenever you want?

In the US - you can do whatever you want, whenever you want - but you have to pay for it. Most private insurance doesn't cover anything until you've been unsuccessful for 12 months and get an "infertility" diagnosis. And honestly, never been on government care, so I don't know if they cover anything at all, but I know they cover things if you do get pregnant.


----------



## melann13

ClandestineTX said:


> pathos said:
> 
> 
> Mrs A =( I am sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your answers. I think i will do my best to try both morning bd and double bd this cycle. H has a sperm analysis appointment in September or October. We do not even remember when, because he made the call some 6 months ago. Weird, this is a country asking for babies, supposedly encouraging couples to "multiply" but it seems the incents are only for those who succeeds in conceiving. How is it with you? Can you get tests done whenever you want?
> 
> In the US - you can do whatever you want, whenever you want - but you have to pay for it. Most private insurance doesn't cover anything until you've been unsuccessful for 12 months and get an "infertility" diagnosis. And honestly, never been on government care, so I don't know if they cover anything at all, but I know they cover things if you do get pregnant.Click to expand...

To add to Clandestine.. each insurance is specific, so when my doc wanted to try Clomid just to up progesterone levels (I was already ovulating) we discovered that if he prescribed it (even if we paid out of pocket) the insurance would view me as having received an "infertile" diagnosis and would not pay for any further tests had they been necessary (HSG etc). Fortunately we didn't end up doing anything and the low prog level was just from the test being done at the wrong time.


----------



## RaeChay

ClandestineTX said:


> pathos said:
> 
> 
> Mrs A =( I am sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your answers. I think i will do my best to try both morning bd and double bd this cycle. H has a sperm analysis appointment in September or October. We do not even remember when, because he made the call some 6 months ago. Weird, this is a country asking for babies, supposedly encouraging couples to "multiply" but it seems the incents are only for those who succeeds in conceiving. How is it with you? Can you get tests done whenever you want?
> 
> In the US - you can do whatever you want, whenever you want - but you have to pay for it. Most private insurance doesn't cover anything until you've been unsuccessful for 12 months and get an "infertility" diagnosis. And honestly, never been on government care, so I don't know if they cover anything at all, but I know they cover things if you do get pregnant.Click to expand...

Pathos- I'm married to a firefighter, which in the states, gives you some of the best insurance coverage out there- and my insurance doesn't even cover fertility treatments. It's all about the dollar. Plus we don't get anywhere near the amazing maternity leave that I hear about lots of European countries getting!! I would love living there :)


----------



## chulie

Hi my lovelies!!! Hope everyone is doing well!! 

I've been so swamped at work lately.....my co worker is off on vacation so I'm up to my eyeballs being two people!! Hahaha. 

Mrs.A I'm so truly sorry with what you've gone through....take time to heal your heart and soul and maybe we'll see you again!! Xoxox. 

Clandie your such a smartie pants! Hehehehe. 

Hopeful I love all your stats....you always seem so organized. Like you'd be an awesome even planner!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

damn negative opk again. can't wait til i get the pos and then i'm in the tww. i'm ready to be on the next wait.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW & @gabbygabz I think you both have the right idea! I hope you're both celebrating a BFP on vacation! :flower:

@KatyW I would love to go to Ireland someday! :thumbup:

@mommyxofxone I hope you get your positive soon! We're always waiting for something. :wacko: Good luck! :flower:

@pathos I haven't been for any testing yet, but I know a lot of people have to wait for a while. If we go that route, I hope they are easy to work with and get things moving along. I think the 'wait for a year' forced idea is too long. I know it's normal for it to take a while, but I imagine even having early tests that prove nothing is wrong would ease the nerves while waiting. Or if something is wrong, it would be better to find out earlier. Good luck with morning bd and double bd!! :thumbup: :flower:

@Buttercup84 Date updated. I also linked your new journal! I'll be keeping up with it! :flower:

@chulie Thanks! I love lists and stats and organization! :wacko: :haha: 

AFM I'm 6 dpo/cd 21 and I had a large temp spike today. It was 97.56 yesterday and it's 97.93 today. Up until today it has been moving upward in a diagonal (slow rise). I am being cautiously encouraged by it because I looked at past cycles. The first two cycles tracking were both 97.71 on cd 21 and my May-June (early loss month) was 97.91 and of course in June-July I didn't even ovulate until cd 21, and now in July-August my temp on cd 21 is 97.93. I know it's not a great indication, but I'll take it as an encouraging temp. (I mean, come on, we get so discouraged by bad temps, so I'll appreciate this one for now :haha:). I'm eager to see what they continue to do. I hope so much that it stays up that high or at least higher than the other days.


----------



## Buttercup84

In the uk I think they'll start fertility tests if you've been trying for a year (6 months for over 35s) but things like ivf are a bit of a postcode lottery with regards waiting lists and some areas don't do it through the nhs at all. If you have or can afford private medical care the wait is much shorter. My mum had bupa through her old job and was ttc for 6 months (she was 35) and the private doc started her on medication pretty much immediately and she fell pregnant with me that month! In contrast someone in work waited 2 years for nhs ivf which thankfully worked and her ds will be 3 in nov


----------



## chulie

Hopeful2014 said:


> @KatyW & @gabbygabz I think you both have the right idea! I hope you're both celebrating a BFP on vacation! :flower:
> 
> @KatyW I would love to go to Ireland someday! :thumbup:
> 
> @mommyxofxone I hope you get your positive soon! We're always waiting for something. :wacko: Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @pathos I haven't been for any testing yet, but I know a lot of people have to wait for a while. If we go that route, I hope they are easy to work with and get things moving along. I think the 'wait for a year' forced idea is too long. I know it's normal for it to take a while, but I imagine even having early tests that prove nothing is wrong would ease the nerves while waiting. Or if something is wrong, it would be better to find out earlier. Good luck with morning bd and double bd!! :thumbup: :flower:
> 
> @Buttercup84 Date updated. I also linked your new journal! I'll be keeping up with it! :flower:
> 
> @chulie Thanks! I love lists and stats and organization! :wacko: :haha:
> 
> AFM I'm 6 dpo/cd 21 and I had a large temp spike today. It was 97.56 yesterday and it's 97.93 today. Up until today it has been moving upward in a diagonal (slow rise). I am being cautiously encouraged by it because I looked at past cycles. The first two cycles tracking were both 97.71 on cd 21 and my May-June (early loss month) was 97.91 and of course in June-July I didn't even ovulate until cd 21, and now in July-August my temp on cd 21 is 97.93. I know it's not a great indication, but I'll take it as an encouraging temp. (I mean, come on, we get so discouraged by bad temps, so I'll appreciate this one for now :haha:). I'm eager to see what they continue to do. I hope so much that it stays up that high or at least higher than the other days.

Ohhh Hopeful...that does sound good. I can definitely see how times like these having those charts to compare one month to another are awesome......I'll be stalking!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

good morning ladies. temp is going up and no ferning this am. Had a neg on my opk last night. doesn't seem like any fertile cm either. it looks creamy. cramping and sore bbs so probably still coming but doesn't make me feel very confident seeing the temp go up today.


----------



## Hopeful2014

mommyxofxone said:


> good morning ladies. temp is going up and no ferning this am. Had a neg on my opk last night. doesn't seem like any fertile cm either. it looks creamy. cramping and sore bbs so probably still coming but doesn't make me feel very confident seeing the temp go up today.

It could be an odd temp. Was anything different? It might go back down tomorrow. :hugs: I know you thought you could tell it was coming soon, but have you felt or noticed any of the signs you usually get around ovulation or are you getting any signs that you normally get after it's happened? I hope you get your positive opk today and that it's just a wonky temp. Your timing is not bad if it did happen already though. :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@RaeChay: agreed, the US is more than "lacking" in the maternity leave department! And they keep wondering why people in higher economic brackets don't have more kids - we can't afford the time off!

@mommyxofxone: maybe you ovulated without the positive OPK? Crazy temp rise this morning for you!

@Hopeful2014: FX for that your temp spike is a good sign!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oops! (getting as bad as Hopeful2014)

AFM... 6 DPO, not a lot going on... will stop temping after tomorrow, as planned, as I'm certain my temp is not going to suddenly drop. Not testing before 14 DPO, because I have a 13-14 day LP.


----------



## momwithbabies

I like your attitude, Clandestine! I'm about 8 DPO and I don't even want to test (sex wasn't the best for baby making). I'm hoping I don't get the urge to test this month because I know I'm wasting money. And that makes me even more angry. I haven't been sleeping well at all, so I'm not feeling my best. Grrrrrr! I need a loooonnnggg nap, and a boring weekend! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@momwithbabies: I had some weird lines on cheapie tests that I was never convinced were real last cycle. Lesson learned - no more early testing for moi. Plus I have come to hate the emotional roller coaster of TTC and have stepped off it until further notice.


----------



## momwithbabies

Sounds like a plan to me! I've learned, after many times of "feeling" pregnant, it all means NOTHING. It is best to wait and wait some more.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@momwithbabies: I couldn't agree more. I feel like a disgruntled TTCer! It's not remotely exciting anymore, doing the minimum to confirm ovulation and moving on with my life in the meantime. My regular doc did just check a bunch of hormone stuff and everything looks good, except for my thyroid stuff and b-vitamin stuff, both of which are now being better managed, but not up for going overboard with TTC anymore, as clearly it hasn't helped!


----------



## kirstyjane13

How is everyone today? Im 8dpo today (my ticker is wrong I o'd early and have been too lazy to change it yet) and im soooo tempted to test in the morning lol xx


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful - Temp. rise is a good sign!!! I hope you see your BFP soon, lady. :)

Clandestine - I'm really over early testing too. But I have like 30 internet cheap strips...I'll have to tell myself to be strong and not pull them out until it's actually 12/13 dpo (when AF is due for me).

AFM, Temp rise this morning, so I'm thinking yesterday was O day, the earliest to date for me in a cycle (that I've charted). Whatever the case, if nothing happens this cycle, it'll be over soon, ha.


----------



## pathos

RaeChay, actually your are not missing much. maternity leave is good in many aspects, but if you start working again there are very few full time kindergartens. elementary schools usually dismiss at noon. it's very problematic. :winkwink:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@KatyW: that's a great rise, FX for you!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Still here. I keep reading and following probably like many others. I'm cycle day 9 tomorrow. I'm not going over board with the ttc anymore either, no oil of primrose this month, no conceive plus, ditched the soft cups. Going to dtd on holiday next week on my fertile week and just see what happens. No early testing, those tests do lie! I'm after a solid bfp or nothing at all! Ha ha I'm so ttc demanding but then I've lost count of the ttc cycles and don't want to work it out because its just getting blah. 

Chilies method I'm counting on ya! Lol x


----------



## ClandestineTX

"solid bfp or nothing at all!" Amen.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hopeful2014 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies. temp is going up and no ferning this am. Had a neg on my opk last night. doesn't seem like any fertile cm either. it looks creamy. cramping and sore bbs so probably still coming but doesn't make me feel very confident seeing the temp go up today.
> 
> It could be an odd temp. Was anything different? It might go back down tomorrow. :hugs: I know you thought you could tell it was coming soon, but have you felt or noticed any of the signs you usually get around ovulation or are you getting any signs that you normally get after it's happened? I hope you get your positive opk today and that it's just a wonky temp. Your timing is not bad if it did happen already though. :thumbup:Click to expand...

nope nothing different. think it just hasn't happened yet. nipples have been really sore (that's the only thing different) and o cramps, like slight ones, but not the full on cramping i usually get either. Thinking that (After my neg opk tonight) it's still coming. could be anytime from now til cd22. :/ pooooooop. we are going to dtd just in case tonight though.



ClandestineTX said:


> @RaeChay: agreed, the US is more than "lacking" in the maternity leave department! And they keep wondering why people in higher economic brackets don't have more kids - we can't afford the time off!
> 
> @mommyxofxone: maybe you ovulated without the positive OPK? Crazy temp rise this morning for you!
> 
> @Hopeful2014: FX for that your temp spike is a good sign!!!

thanks hun, i may have but i really really doubt it! 



ClandestineTX said:


> Oops! (getting as bad as Hopeful2014)
> 
> AFM... 6 DPO, not a lot going on... will stop temping after tomorrow, as planned, as I'm certain my temp is not going to suddenly drop. Not testing before 14 DPO, because I have a 13-14 day LP.

way to go to not testing til 14dpo! 



kirstyjane13 said:


> How is everyone today? Im 8dpo today (my ticker is wrong I o'd early and have been too lazy to change it yet) and im soooo tempted to test in the morning lol xx

8dpo!!!
that's great.


i wish i was in the dpos!!! lol


----------



## Kalush

Kristy - Hope things are better between you and dp. :hugs:

Sugarlumps - Congrats! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!

Buttercup - Congrats on the weight loss. Hope your cycles stay regular!

Mrs. A - So sorry for you loss. :hugs: Thinking of you and your family. Being on the wrong side of statistics sucks.

Gabbygabz - Sounds a great trip, I hope you have an amazing time!

Katy W - Ireland sounds like fun too. That was one of the places we considered a few years ago, decided on Iceland instead. 

Clandestine - I like your plan! I think stepping back a bit if you are fed up is a great way to do it. So much better to focus on what's going on now. 

Mommyxofxone - Hope you O soon, bding is always in order if you aren't sure what's happening, or if you are, or for fun, you know. 

I am officially excited today. I am currently 8 dpo, I have not had an 8 dpo since before DD! I looked back and realized my lp has really been 6 days and not the 7 I was thinking. Not expecting to actually get a bfp, but crossing my fingers for a 10 day lp maybe. Af just needs to hold off until what Monday, that would be excellent. I don't really like feeling like it could start anytime now and not having any idea when it should. I only have one test at the moment so I'm going to wait until 14 dpo to test if af still hasn't shown up. I had a nice day when we moved back of being an emotional wreck, had a nice cry and feel much better today. I was a bit overwhelmed at everything that I had to get done. I managed to have a productive few days and everything seems so much easier, well minus dealing with grumpy/teething DD and the not sleeping thing. Poor girl, last two teeth before the 2 year molars though!


----------



## lesh07

Well was due yesterday and still keep getting BFN's. Getting really fed up now! Any ideas on how i can get my cycle back o the bang on 28 days it was for 19 years before having my last little one. x


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm determined to only test when I'd be due on this cycle, I can see myself wanting to earlier but I'm trying to stay reasonably chilled at this early stage in my ttc journey. Good luck lazydaisys and clandestine, really hope you get your bfps this cycle!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX :haha: I don't mind the comparison at all! I'd be in good company. :haha: I will continue to temp. I can't stop! :haha: If my temp is high on 13 dpo (when it usually drops) I'll test. I'm really hopeful that we both get good news soon. I'm glad you're relaxing some more and it sounds as though you are getting more work done or are able to focus on it more. I really think managing your thyroid and b-vitamin issue is really going to help! 

@momwithbabies I love the long, boring weekends. <3 I hope you get some rest soon! I'm with you on waiting to test. I know it's sooo tempting. Sometimes I'll hear about women getting early results or I'll start to feel something and I want to test. Or I'm in the bathroom and I think that I would like to take one. It was hard not thinking about testing after the temp spike I had yesterday and then today's being somewhat lower than the spike but still higher than the others even though I know it probably doesn't mean anything yet. I would probably test more if I didn't have to actually go into a store, buy them, and then feel as though they are wasted. :blush: :thumbup: for waiting!

@kirstyjane13 8dpo! Not too much more waiting. :wacko: I know it definitely feels like it though. I say test if you want and if it won't bother you if it's too early or wait at least until 11 dpo. Good luck! I hope it's positive whenever you decide to test! :flower:

@KatyW Thanks! I really hope we both get our positives this month!! I have to admit it might be harder for me if I had 30 tests. :blush: I commend you for your patience! :thumbup: I'm glad you caught ovulation since it was early! Good luck!! :flower:

@pathos I never knew that schools released that early there. Do businesses offer more childcare in them or is it mostly up to the parents to find someone to watch them while working? I bet the teachers and kids are happy about it, but I imagine it is very problematic. Is school all year long or just so many months a year? I'm always fascinated with learning about other places. :flower:

@Lazydaisys I'm with you and @ClandestineTX, "solid bfp or nothing at all!" I'll take a faint that turns into a dark, everlasting BFP. :thumbup: I'm so glad you're going on holiday and I hope you come back home more relaxed, happier, and with a little surprise! :flower:

@mommyxofxone I had one month where it looked as though I ovulated because I had a patch of temps that were higher than the first set, but then my temps went even higher after my real ovulation. It is possible. :thumbup: Good luck!

@Kalush I think Iceland sounds like an amazing place to go as well! :thumbup: I really wish I traveled more. Perhaps I'll plan a trip if ttc stretches too much longer! I am so excited that your lp is getting longer!! :happydance: :happydance: That's definitely cause for celebration! :thumbup:

@lesh07 I'm really not sure. I know some of the ladies on here may know some things you can take. I hope af stays away! You know some ladies get late BFPs. Do you feel like af is on the way? :hugs:

@Buttercup84 Happy birthday! I hope it's a great day! :cake:

AFM I felt like the first few days in the tww had gone rather slowly, but the others have gone quicker for me so far. I guess it's because I've been so busy. Here are my thoughts about waiting to know: I want it so bad and hope this is the month. I am ready to get closer to get a better idea (well...let's be honest...I want to get closer because I want it to be a positive and it sucks having to wait). But I don't want it to get closer because it might mean disappointment and also because then it could also mean the awful witch is here. Ugh! I say we all gather pitchforks and chase her away! :haha:

All the talk about testing made me think about why I want to test so much sometimes. Obviously it's because I want a positive! :haha: I am not a gambler and too frugal with my money most of the time, but it does remind me of it. I've really only won scratch-offs before and that was not for a lot and they were part of a Christmas present anyway. Does anyone else feel like watching the pink rush across the test is like when you pull the lottery slot machine and hope for the matching pictures/numbers? I say, okay there it goes, it's rushing across, will the dye stop there, I see one line, can I see another! :haha: I definitely feel like I get a rush from watching it, excitement for the possibility of 'winning', and sadness when my luck runs out. :haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oooooh yeah, it definitively reminds me off that scratch card feeling. It's highly addictive. I'd don't like to gamble. I went to Las Vegas and had just one go on one slot machine. I hate to part with my pennies on a gamble. I don't buy scratch cards and I .....

DON'T TEST UNTIL MISSED AF!:amartass:

(Remind me of this when I want to test early,:hugs:)


----------



## kirstyjane13

I caved and tested ... bfn of course but oh well just what I expected hehe. Hoping I get my bfp next week sometime xx


----------



## ProfWife

Crosshairs! Not sure if it's good that O keeps coming earlier each month. I used to routinely be around CD19-22. Slowly it has crept from CD14 (consistent for several months) to CD12 potentially this month. This could put a damper on getting the ultrasounds for monitored timing if we do a clomid cycle...those are normally on CD12. 

Thoughts? Chart stalkers want to check it out and see if you agree with FF?


----------



## mommyxofxone

good morning ladies 

temp up again, ferning gone, opks have all been neg (haven't tested today yet) bb soreness gone, cramping gone.... :( we dtd last night but really scared something is wrong with the opks and i've missed my surge. but my normal o day is cd 21 (after looking back on old charts) so i really don't know, and feel totally confused and like i missed this month. :(


----------



## ProfWife

@mommyxofxone - if your temp stays up one more day, I think you'll get crosshairs. You have to be up for 3 days in order to get the crosshairs. It's possible you had a short surge this month or that the OPKs didn't pick it up for some reason.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ProfWife said:


> @mommyxofxone - if your temp stays up one more day, I think you'll get crosshairs. You have to be up for 3 days in order to get the crosshairs. It's possible you had a short surge this month or that the OPKs didn't pick it up for some reason.

yeah i know :( thinking i may have O'd early this cycle too. don't know if i should keep doing the opks? this truly sucks


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful2014: I am risk-averse also, no idea why testing was so exciting. Definitely over it, and every time someone posts a BFN, it makes me want to test LESS this cycle. 7 DPO today, last temp above coverline (solid week). And I'm about to try to avoid thinking about anything TTC-related for the next WEEK. But I'll still be on here, keeping up with everyone! 

@ProfWife: crosshairs look right to me!

@mommyxofxone: I have two currently pregnant friends who never got a positive OPK. Do you usually get positive ones? I agree with ProfWife, but you might want to keep doing the OPKs until you have at least three days of higher temps (taken at normal time, under normal circumstances)


----------



## ProfWife

@mommyxofxone - You got a lot of BD in prior to O according to your chart. Don't get too down on yourself. You can only control so much.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> @mommyxofxone: I have two currently pregnant friends who never got a positive OPK. Do you usually get positive ones? I agree with ProfWife, but you might want to keep doing the OPKs until you have at least three days of higher temps (taken at normal time, under normal circumstances)

Well, i've only used the opks once before. the cycle i got dd. I got my pos on cd 21. same brand from same company (new ones i just bought though) so figured it'd be just as easy. But since having dd, my cycles have been SO off, i don't know how long this one is. or short rather. normal cycle for me is 33 days (or it was before her, and now it can go anywhere from 30-almost 50 days.) i just hate waiting for this stuff you know what i mean?



ProfWife said:


> @mommyxofxone - You got a lot of BD in prior to O according to your chart. Don't get too down on yourself. You can only control so much.

I hope i did enough. :) i will continue to take opks unless it confirms o is over. I got another neg tonight, there is a def line on it just super light. NOt going completely away though, just light. 



looking back on old charts, it goes 30, 40 something, 30, 40 something. So if this is the next one since last was 30, i may have to wait 10 more days ugh. See i wasn't temping in those , (seems to be 41 or 42 days every other one.) i just wrote when i got af. and the longer cycles, af was here a day or two longer than normal... and this one was longer than normal by a day. Great. so i could have a 41 or 42 day cycle brewing. Well, at least i have a pattern of some sort. DOn't know if that kind of cycle is good or bad. Do you ladies know anything about longer cycles? shouldn't really affect anything right?


----------



## pathos

mommyxofxone, i had one crazy cycle when i had a huge temp spike for two days while opks were negative. on the second day's night I had ewcm. opks were still negative. apparently, the temp spike was caused by the estrogen surge. i confirmed o 3 days later. (according to text books, estrogen surge comes with a decrease in temp) maybe yours is something like that.. keep testing for 1-2 more days.


----------



## Kalush

9 dpo today, no sign of af :happydance:


----------



## lesh07

Af has arrived today. Feeling down about it this month. :(


----------



## Hopeful2014

@kirstyjane13 It's still early. I hope your next test is positive! :flower:

@ProfWife It does appear that you ovulated. I'd say it did happen for sure if it continues to stay up for another day or so. Early ovulation is fine, although I do see how it would be hard to prepare bd and timing for monitored cycle if it continues to shift. It may not stay at 12 though. It could range between cd 12-14. Mine has been cd 14-16 on almost all of my tracked cycles. I hope this cycle works out for you and that you do not have to worry about it in the future! :thumbup:

@mommyxofxone I think you should be covered if it did happen already. Your timing was pretty good! :thumbup: Was there something different about your temp today since it was an open circle? I suggest watching your cm and your temps. :hugs: You should know more based on your temp tomorrow. 

@Kalush :happydance: :happydance: That's such good news!

@lesh07 :hugs: I'm sorry. I know it's really hard. It's hard to wait until af/testing time and then it's worse when af is late. It will happen though. We are here for you. Do something nice for yourself. Relax, take a quiet bath, paint your nails, watch a marathon of bad tv, or something that will make you feel better. :hugs:

@ClandestineTX I'm glad you'll still be on here! I hope the week passes quickly and easily for you! :thumbup: Each day that passes makes me feel somewhat better about waiting to test because I know that each day is more likely to bring a positive if it's going to be positive. I think temping is like testing for me. It's like I take a test each morning when I take my temp. I know that it isn't as accurate as a test since I can always have the dreaded drop at the end even it's been high until then, but it helps me get through the days and gives me something to think about. I hope this is the last tww we have for a while! Fingers crossed for us! 

AFM We were so tired from our day on Friday that my husband unknowingly turned the alarm off this morning (Saturday) and didn't tell me to temp. We both woke up three hours later and I was so disappointed. I'm 8 dpo (Saturday) and I know it's too early to know anything and that the temp doesn't really matter, but it sucks! I took it when I woke up, but of course it's not what it should be. It was still way above the coverline, but I just want it to be accurate. :wacko: On to tomorrow, a new day, a hopefully accurate temp, and lots of television shows to watch. Tomorrow is the season finale of Falling Skies. Does anyone watch that?


----------



## Buttercup84

Yay kalush! Hope she continues to stay away fc 
Hugs lesh07, sorry she got you but best of luck for next cycle.
Mommyofone, I have irregular cycles and some have been pretty long eg when I conceived dd my lmp was 19 feb but theres no way she was conceived any earlier than 17 mar so its definitely possible to ov very late on and still get pregnant. My last cycle was 29 days but average is 34ish. Fc for you!
Hopeful, sorry you missed your usual temping time. I'm sure I saw a link recently with how to correct your bbt if its taken a bit later, will see if I can find it later if someone else can't in the meantime. Hth!


----------



## mommyxofxone

pathos said:


> mommyxofxone, i had one crazy cycle when i had a huge temp spike for two days while opks were negative. on the second day's night I had ewcm. opks were still negative. apparently, the temp spike was caused by the estrogen surge. i confirmed o 3 days later. (according to text books, estrogen surge comes with a decrease in temp) maybe yours is something like that.. keep testing for 1-2 more days.


Thanks hun, my temp started back down again, wondering if it was an estrogen surge like you said, because ferning picks those up, would explain why i had it for a few days then nothing. normaly after i o, temp goes up up up and then down and all around for a while, but down again so quickly makes me skeptical. i will continue to test til cd 21.



lesh07 said:


> Af has arrived today. Feeling down about it this month. :(

oh hun i'm so sorry :( i know what that feels like :(



Hopeful2014 said:


> @mommyxofxone I think you should be covered if it did happen already. Your timing was pretty good! :thumbup: Was there something different about your temp today since it was an open circle? I suggest watching your cm and your temps. :hugs: You should know more based on your temp tomorrow.
> 
> AFM We were so tired from our day on Friday that my husband unknowingly turned the alarm off this morning (Saturday) and didn't tell me to temp. We both woke up three hours later and I was so disappointed. I'm 8 dpo (Saturday) and I know it's too early to know anything and that the temp doesn't really matter, but it sucks! I took it when I woke up, but of course it's not what it should be. It was still way above the coverline, but I just want it to be accurate. :wacko: On to tomorrow, a new day, a hopefully accurate temp, and lots of television shows to watch. Tomorrow is the season finale of Falling Skies. Does anyone watch that?

temp is going back down again. i test usually between 5 & 6 am. The temps usually are pretty close, just depends on what time my husband wakes me up, his alarm goes off at 5 but i sometimes sleep through it and i think my default is set to 6 so i will manually change it to 5 since for a few days i've asked him to just remind me to temp. 6 he says goodbye so that makes me temp if i missed my 5 am temp. 

i'm sorry you missed your temp :( that would really upset me too. :( and as for falling skies no we didn't really like that one so skipped it. We watch normally Hannibal, Grey's Anatomy (with a lot of protesting from dh as he hates it), and Walking Dead. we pick up others here and there but we haven't really found any we love anymore.


afm:

i just got partial ferning again on my microscope after days of nothing, which could mean it just picked up my estrogen the first time, and then i'm really getting ready to o which would put me most likely... cd 21. i'm hoping it's that, because i don't want to wait til cd28! this is the second ferning i've seen so crossing my fingers that my opks pick something up.

ff is saying i just o'd on cd 15. which is a bit early and again opks and ferning didn't confirm so, not sure. We dtd the last two nights, and everything says we did a good with timing. So now i'm just waiting to see if it really was O and if i'm in the tww or not? lol so much waiting.

cramping is starting slightly again too. not constant but then again i could get that for the rest of the month :/


----------



## Hopeful2014

mommyxofxone said:


> We watch normally Hannibal, Grey's Anatomy (with a lot of protesting from dh as he hates it), and Walking Dead. we pick up others here and there but we haven't really found any we love anymore.

We watch all of those as well! <3 We're very excited that Walking Dead will be coming back soon! I think you have the right idea. Your timing looked good before, but I think it will be good if it does happen in the next few days as well. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

I thought I'd share this list of "You Know You're Trying To Conceive When..." I agree with a lot of them and have listed the main ones below. Which do you agree with? 

Read list here. 

AFM:
1. Looking at chart throughout day
2. Trouble sleeping because you think about temp
3. Mysterious acronyms (husband saying baby dance)
4. Reading all articles online
5. Reaching for thermometer is morning exercise
6. Every twinge is a sign
7. Sex = BD and positions should be gravity-friendly
8. Fertility Friend and other tracking sites are favorited and auto-complete for me
9. The right kind of cm brings me happiness
10. Member of online group, we share it all
11. Could definitely teach about reproduction and menstruation
12. Don't check it, but do know what "HSO" means
13. Schedule events around ovulation
14. Check every piece of toilet paper
15. Month division: waiting to O and the tww
16. BD = the thing you must do a lot or timed and hope for the best instead of the thing that produces pregnancy all the time
17. Grading HPT, use cheap and then save best one to confirm
18. Saving/But more like just not throwing away HPT boxes/OPK boxes/Past tests
19. Good conversations with husband while holding legs in air
20. Annoyance over people asking when
21. A variety of words represent the "F" in BFN
22. A list of names already
23. Hesitate before buying new clothes
24. Check the gender predictor almost every month
25. Plans how to tell everyone


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful, definitely don't get bothered by an 8 DPO temp! This is largely why I am not temping from this point forward. Honestly going to try to ignore anything TTC-related until next Saturday! 

Some of that list is relevant, some has been relevant and some are on the list of things I'm trying not to do anymore!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hopeful2014 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> We watch normally Hannibal, Grey's Anatomy (with a lot of protesting from dh as he hates it), and Walking Dead. we pick up others here and there but we haven't really found any we love anymore.
> 
> We watch all of those as well! <3 We're very excited that Walking Dead will be coming back soon! I think you have the right idea. Your timing looked good before, but I think it will be good if it does happen in the next few days as well. Good luck! :flower:Click to expand...

i know, oct 13th for the new season :) does your dh mind Grey's? because mine relaly really hates it lol!!! i sometimes will give him a break and watch it on demand the next day during dd's nap. :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh I looove walking dead! I read the comic and novels and play the games too, so excited for it to come back on tv! Its really different to the storyline in the comic but still great, the governor especially I prefer the 'tv take' on him to the comic one.
I ordered some preseed last night, think ill be rationing it for my most fertile days though cos that stuff is £££ lol!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Buttercup84 said:


> Oh I looove walking dead! I read the comic and novels and play the games too, so excited for it to come back on tv! Its really different to the storyline in the comic but still great, the governor especially I prefer the 'tv take' on him to the comic one.
> I ordered some preseed last night, think ill be rationing it for my most fertile days though cos that stuff is £££ lol!

i bought my dh all the comics of it, i haven't read it yet, but probably should. 

and i hear you on the preseed. good lord. why i didn't get any this cycle!


----------



## Kalush

Lesh- :hugs: Sorry about af. Some months it's hard, I agree with make sure to do something relaxing for you soon.

Hopeful - Sorry about the late temp. It's only one though and sleeping in, would love to get to do that, so enjoy!

mommyxofxone - Hope you get a better sense of where you are at soon.

afm - Almost made it to 10 dpo. DD woke up around 11 last night, after helping her get back to sleep, went to the bathroom and af showed up. Bummer. I'll take a 2 day increase in lp over nothing! Hoping that it'll increase to at least 10 next month so I can feel like we actually have a chance. DD is still nursing once a night, we're going to stop that and see if it helps. Bring on no sleep this week, but if it means I"ll get to sleep all night next week. I can't even imagine!


----------



## magicwhisper

i know i have not been on here for a while i am sorry about that but since my last bfn and af arriving i have had a bit of a downer. because of this i have decided to only stick to the journals of bnb for a while otherwise i will go ttc crazy. >.<

i wish you all good luck though and i will pop in every so often to update you all on things.
please keep me on the list though i won't be going for good. af is due the 30th :)


----------



## pathos

hopeful, that list made me chuckle :haha:

and pre-seeders, how much do you use? i find 4 gr is way too much. if i used that amount, i would go bankrupt. yay, some women buy jewelry, designer fashion etc. i buy preseed and clearblue sticks.


----------



## ProfWife

If I'm going to actually insert it prior to BD - I only use 1-2g. However, we often just use a little for lubrication since I usually have a good amount of EWCM when the time comes around.


----------



## burgbrandy

Hey ladies! Sorry i went mia for awhile! (account was deactivated.)

Short update: bfn and af showed a day early so now on cycle 14 cd 5. Will be testing again august 27, which is hubbys bday. :) ill try to catch up tomorrow when i have more time!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I know. :blush: :haha: 

@mommyxofxone He likes Grey's. He watched a big marathon of it and liked it after that. I really think shows can be better if watched in marathons or 2-3 episodes at once. We just finished watching the first season of Beauty and the Beast on our dvr. He wasn't sure that he would like it, but he really did because it's not a princess-type story. :thumbup: I actually really like the writing and storyline because she is not a weak girl. She's smart and tough. 

@Buttercup84 I played the Walking Dead game for ipad. The first level was free. It's the one where you choose the action/dialogue that you want to use. It was so cool. I'd like to play more of the levels. :thumbup: I'm going to get pre-seed for next cycle if this one doesn't work out. 

@Kalush Was it full flow at 11? I'd say it's really close to the next day and you wouldn't have noticed it if you didn't get up. The two day increase is great especially since you are still breastfeeding! :happydance: 

@magicwhisper I added you to the 30th. Keep us updated. Good luck! :flower:

@burgbrandy I'd been wondering about you since you hadn't updated or wrote in your journal. I'm glad to hear you're back. I updated your date. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## kirstyjane13

Did a pregnancy test through my clear blue monitor today for the trial. ..and it come up not pregnant on the machine. So took the test out to throw away and there was a faint line. Wondering if there might not be enough hgc yet to pick up on machine? I guess it works a bit like a clearblue digital? Xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Welcome back burgbrandy xx
That list really made me laugh hopeful xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

kirstyjane13 said:


> Did a pregnancy test through my clear blue monitor today for the trial. ..and it come up not pregnant on the machine. So took the test out to throw away and there was a faint line. Wondering if there might not be enough hgc yet to pick up on machine? I guess it works a bit like a clearblue digital? Xx

I'm not sure how the machine works, but it sounds good that you could see something. Anyone know anything about it? Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## kirstyjane13

Do you know anything about clearblue digital? Im sure its the same principle. Its harder to get a + with a digi as its less sensitive. I hope its the same case. But I havent got any info on how sensitive the monitor is x


----------



## Hopeful2014

kirstyjane13 said:


> Do you know anything about clearblue digital? Im sure its the same principle. Its harder to get a + with a digi as its less sensitive. I hope its the same case. But I havent got any info on how sensitive the monitor is x

Here's a link about the Clearblue Easy Digital with comments and stats based on dpo. Here I think it usually does take longer to show on a digital. I did a quick search and couldn't find anything yet, but I will try to look for information for you about the monitor in a bit. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hopeful2014 said:


> @ClandestineTX I know. :blush: :haha:
> 
> @mommyxofxone He likes Grey's. He watched a big marathon of it and liked it after that. I really think shows can be better if watched in marathons or 2-3 episodes at once. We just finished watching the first season of Beauty and the Beast on our dvr. He wasn't sure that he would like it, but he really did because it's not a princess-type story. :thumbup: I actually really like the writing and storyline because she is not a weak girl. She's smart and tough.
> 
> @Buttercup84 I played the Walking Dead game for ipad. The first level was free. It's the one where you choose the action/dialogue that you want to use. It was so cool. I'd like to play more of the levels. :thumbup: I'm going to get pre-seed for next cycle if this one doesn't work out.
> 
> @Kalush Was it full flow at 11? I'd say it's really close to the next day and you wouldn't have noticed it if you didn't get up. The two day increase is great especially since you are still breastfeeding! :happydance:
> 
> @magicwhisper I added you to the 30th. Keep us updated. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> @burgbrandy I'd been wondering about you since you hadn't updated or wrote in your journal. I'm glad to hear you're back. I updated your date. Good luck! :flower:


i wish dh liked greys! he hates all the characters. he really hates christina (who i love) and he's watched marathons and i thought he was going to shoot himself lol. he really hates it :( BUT he will stay in the room when i watch and sometimes i catch him watching and chuckling at some of the comments. but he always complains so much i enjoy watching it by myself more.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yeah and temps are looking like i did indeed o. not very high temps though so thinking i'm out this cycle.


----------



## gabbygabz

Good morning ladies! I'm officially joining the rest of you in the TWW today as I finally got my crosshairs! Trying my best to stay zen this time around. I have my first RE appt on Thursday and my birthday is on Friday so there will be much distraction. The only tricky part of this week is my firm is going out on the town Wednesday night for our "summer outing" and to celebrate my birthday and one of the partners, whose is the same day. I am definitely not going to be drinking so I'll probably spend Monday and Tuesday trying to devise sneaky plans to drink club soda all night. 

Hope everyone's Monday is starting off well so far!


----------



## MzImpatient

I don't post here much but can someone tell me what's going on with my body???

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/43fff5


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sticking with chulies approach - day 12 I think it's ovulation, earlier than when I tested last month. I'm going with that and some extra bding whenever to cover all bases! So much more fun. Feel like I should pee on something but resisting the urge! Going away for a short break for a few days. Sorry mzimpatient (love the name.) I have no idea about those charts but somebody will be on to help you soon xx


----------



## pathos

as if there is not enough confusion in my life, today cbfm shows high, but cb digital shows smiley face, plus i have ewcm. 

hrrr:growlmad:


----------



## mommyxofxone

dd is sick :( she turns two tomorrow. how sad.


----------



## Mme2kdee

MzImpatient - did you take any meds for fertility like clomid? Definitely looks like O. Fingers crossed

My DR told me to come see her on CD21 or CD22 to make sure I Ovulated (on 1st month clomid)...I called her today and she didn't need to see me because I still haven't O'd This is my 10th day of High CBFM (2nd month of use), no ewcm and still low temps. Another late O this month it seems. She said to call her if I do not get af by CD32 or to call her if I do get af so she can check me and give me 100mg of clomid :( This waiting game is no fun.

Fun topic: Some gals at work at work that are pregnant have been joking around with the pencil/needle/string old wives tale. Has anyone ever tried this? If so, was it correct? Again - this is just for fun 
They did it to me and it said girl - boy - girl (girl - boy is right so far)...after I started to take clomid it changed to girl - boy - girl/boy twins hahaha


----------



## al335003

Hey everyone! May I join your group? Since I've been reading a bit about you ladies, here's some info about me.

My DH and I have been ttc since May 2011 (with breaks here and there-for sanity sake). We've been through regular blood tests, ultrasound, SA and all have been normal. I had the HSG test on July 26 (CD 10) and my tubes were clear! Today I am CD 19 and have been BDing every other day since CD 13. My opk was positive today, I do not temp, take any fertility meds or chart; just BD CD 13-25 every other day!! I will test on August 18th, but usually start spotting a few days before AF. Good luck to us all!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@al335003 Welcome to the group!! :flower: I'm so glad you joined us! I understand needing breaks to maintain sanity. I'm glad everything seems normal and clear! Fingers crossed for a BFP this month! :thumbup:

@mommyxofxone My husband is like that about reality shows. I like to watch them when I just want to lounge around and watch random, sometimes silly shows. He's always watched some of them with me, but he definitely complains a bit and would rather watch something else. Your temps are high enough and above the coverline so that's what matters. They can always go higher the longer you get into the tww. :thumbup: I hope your daughter feels better for her birthday. Happy birthday to her! :cake:

@gabbygabz Yay for the tww and crosshairs! :happydance: I hope it's not too hard to come up with reasons to avoid having a drink. I know I feel a little sneaky and ultimately still feel like people are suspicious. :haha: Your week should go by quicker than usual with all of your activities. Oh! I just had an idea. What if you tell them you can't drink because you have a doctor's appointment on Thursday and you can't have anything. You don't have to say what the appointment is for. Good luck! :flower:

@MzImpatient Welcome back! :flower: I think ovulation is here or near. Your May chart's coverline was 97.4 and it looks as though your June chart's coverline could have been 97.4 as well. That makes me look to see if that could be possible for this month. I'd say today could be it or it may be soon because then you might get the 97.4 coverline for this month as well. It looks like day 16 or around it would fit your pattern overall. Have you been having any ovulation signs or any fertile cm? Or have you used any opks? 

@Lazydaisys I think it's such a good idea to watch your own signs. I've read so much about just watching cm and trying to bd on any day that you have a lot of cm or some fertile cm. I hope it's an early ovulation for you and that you catch it! Good luck! :flower:

@pathos I'd bd just in case since you have ewcm. I've been reading that you can get the most fertile cm a day or two before ovulation actually happens. Perhaps your tests aren't showing it yet, but it could happen soon. I'll post some of the information that I've found. Good luck! :flower:

@Mme2kdee :hugs: I'm sorry you're still waiting. I have heard of that game before. I think it's really neat. I've also heard of people using string and a wedding ring to see which way it turns. I think when I finally get pregnant I'll do all of the neat gender guessing games. :thumbup:

AFM I had a temp drop to 97.42 yesterday (9dpo) which was still .20+ above coverline and a jump to 97.99 today (10dpo). I know it's early and could be one individual temp and I might wake to a much lower temp tomorrow, but I got a little excited. :blush: We'll see what I have in three days because that's when I usually get the drop. :flower: TV for me tonight: Under the Dome and Teen Wolf


----------



## Hopeful2014

*Information about cm*

"An egg only lives 12-24 hours, and by the time the temperature has risen, the egg is no longer viable. Therefore, if a couple wants to achieve a pregnancy, the sign to focus on is not the basal temperature, but the cervical fluid.

For a couple trying to get pregnant, the woman's fertile phase is as long as she has fertile quality cervical fluid, up through ovulation. That might be several days, or as few as one.

_Does ovulation occur when my cervical fluid is most abundant, or afterwards?_

This is actually a very interesting question, because the answer is not intuitive. Every single woman has one day in her cycle that is more fertile than any other day, but that day is not usually the day she ovulates! How can that be? Generally speaking, your most fertile day is considered the last day that you produce fertile quality cervical fluid or have a wet vaginal sensation for any given cycle. It is called the "Peak Day," because it denotes your peak day of fertility. But this day usually occurs a day or two before you ovulate, or occasionally on the day of ovulation itself (Unfortunately, the only way to know precisely when you ovulate would be to have an ultrasound every month-not a very practical solution).

One of the obvious drawbacks of charting the Peak Day is that you will only be able to determine it in retrospect, on the following day. This is because you can only recognize it after your cervical fluid and vaginal sensation have already begun to dry up. This concept should become intuitive fairly quickly, though. Also be aware that the Peak Day is not necessarily the day of the greatest quantity of cervical fluid. In fact, the longest stretch or greatest amount could occur a day or two before your Peak Day.

Some clinicians also believe that if the man's sperm count is marginal, or the woman's cervical fluid is not that fertile (ie. if her cervical fluid is not very slippery or wet), it may be advantageous to remain horizontal for up to half an hour after intercourse. The theory is that this will help assure the sperm time to travel up through the cervix to the fallopian tubes, where conception occurs."


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful2014: great information! I only have to add that I think for some women, if you watch your CM closely (and I only observe what's on TP) you will know what "peak" looks like for you. This many months in, I know I get 1-2 days of some EWCM, 1 day of a little more than that, and 1 unmistakable PEAK day of EWCM. It's not obvious in retrospect, it's just obvious! I'm sure I'm not the only one out there. I will add that it usually happens the day before or the day of my +OPK and it's usually as much as 3 days before my temp goes up!


----------



## MzImpatient

I've had severe O pain. Same as every month...if you look at other charts my o temp is like 96.8 my temp dropped down to 96.1 wth?! I hope that's good. And it seems like my temp is taking a bit to rise. fx it's my month. Haven't used opk this month either...just temp and body signs.


----------



## Hopeful2014

MzImpatient said:


> I've had severe O pain. Same as every month...if you look at other charts my o temp is like 96.8 my temp dropped down to 96.1 wth?! I hope that's good. And it seems like my temp is taking a bit to rise. fx it's my month. Haven't used opk this month either...just temp and body signs.

Good luck! I hope it's your month as well! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, I've been reading about a new app called Glow. I think it will debut this week. It's designed by the co-founder of PayPal. He decided to create a new app that tracks everything and is supposed to do cool new things. It's supposed to suggest things for you as well based on what you enter. For example, if you report certain signs it may tell you to get tested for a certain condition. There will be his-and-hers versions. It's going to be free. There's also a program with it that you join (only if you want) called Glow First that you donate $50/month and if you do not conceive after 10 months you split the money with the group you are in to use for treatment or tests. He donated $1 million to get it started. I'm linking a few reports below. One has a video where he talks about it. I am interested and think I might check it out when it's out. I'm not sure if I will join the program, but I do want to try the app out first. 

Article
Article 2
Article 3 with the full video


----------



## pathos

Hopeful2014, thank you for the info. it makes sense. i guess yesterday's cm was the fertile one. sadly, we did not bd. 
clandestinetx, with your input, i realized the same thing happens to me. its just i cannot decide when that cm starts. i dont know what i see on the tp is new or old. for example, does it take time to hehe travel down? its confusing. i wish i could check cervix, that's another sad story with me. i will share at a later point, either in desperation or hopefully in joy.


----------



## Hopeful2014

pathos said:


> Hopeful2014, thank you for the info. it makes sense. i guess yesterday's cm was the fertile one. sadly, we did not bd.
> clandestinetx, with your input, i realized the same thing happens to me. its just i cannot decide when that cm starts. i dont know what i see on the tp is new or old. for example, does it take time to hehe travel down? its confusing. i wish i could check cervix, that's another sad story with me. i will share at a later point, either in desperation or hopefully in joy.

I don't check my cervix. I only look at what's outside. :haha: I try to check it around the same times each day around ovulation. Don't worry about not bding yesterday. I'd say any day when you have fertile cm is a fertile day. Honest! :thumbup:

I have noticed in the past that I have fertile cm for days and then it's not as much or not as fertile-like on ovulation day, but I've also had months where I still had watery cm on the day after ovulation. I've always tried to bd on all the days with fertile cm. We can only so do much especially when we are just waiting and we're not sure what will happen on the next day.


----------



## Mrs A

That app looks quite good xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

pathos said:


> as if there is not enough confusion in my life, today cbfm shows high, but cb digital shows smiley face, plus i have ewcm.
> 
> hrrr:growlmad:

This happened to me last month the smiley was picked up on a high day and then got egg the next two days. Hope you get your eggy day today!  x


----------



## newbie2013

I heard about that app, but unfortunately we don't have any apple products :-( unless you could an old ipod nano that my brother came me years ago!! lol! I'll have to stick with what I've for got a while.

AFM, temping just isn't really happening this cycle. I've had such disrupted sleep since getting home between jetlag and returning to the summer heat after winter coolness. We started bding the other night and hoping to have another round tonight. Starting Thursday, DH had a 4 day weekend which should be good timing for o (which I can't really confirm since temping is kind of out the window). I might try some opks that I picked up while abroad, but need to read up on how to use them. 

Thinking about everyone and wishing you good vibes.


----------



## ClandestineTX

pathos said:


> Hopeful2014, thank you for the info. it makes sense. i guess yesterday's cm was the fertile one. sadly, we did not bd.
> clandestinetx, with your input, i realized the same thing happens to me. its just i cannot decide when that cm starts. i dont know what i see on the tp is new or old. for example, does it take time to hehe travel down? its confusing. i wish i could check cervix, that's another sad story with me. i will share at a later point, either in desperation or hopefully in joy.

Unless you are bedridden, the majority of it travels pretty fast. The rule of thumb is to have sex any day you have fertile CM, though you don't need to do it every single day. Your odds go up if you ID/ have sex on the peak day (and honestly, even though I've known about my peak day - life seems to make us miss it, at least for the last 2-3 cycles). 

I don't check my cervix for 2 reasons - 1. it's just really inconvenient for me, 2. I really don't want hand germs up on my cervix, even though I'm a chronic hand-washer. It's my one OCD trait.


----------



## MzImpatient

FX for every ones bfp! Have a great day :D


----------



## burgbrandy

If anyone wants a good ttc app, i recommend ovuview. Ive bern using it for a year. U can edit which symptoms to track and it uses various methods to confirm o. Heres a link for it. If i get 5 people to download it from my link, ill get the premium membership free! I also have a promo code for half off of the premium membership, which is only $5. :)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sleekbit.ovuview&referrer=OV_REF_QU5sT0hRTmQzcjJmUk5QeW1wL2hRd3lRWXdVSHZ2bzRQUT09


----------



## chulie

I come on to catch up and see I missed walking dead/Grey's talk...man...that just sums up who I am as a person! LMAO....I also have a secret additiction I don't tell anyone about...i LOVE to watch big brother.....oh man..it's my one summer guilty pleasure..hahahaha...it's so stupid but I love that I don't have to think.....I just love to watch other people be train wrecks! hahahaah..

Lazy...I hope my method works for you girl...I'll keep keeping an extra close eye!!! ;)

This weekend I took my daughter to see Despicable Me 2...she was 2 in April so this was her first movie....she was SO good!!! I was impressed...there were a couple parts where the music got loud and startled her a bit but she was fantastic....


----------



## pathos

Lazydaisys said:


> pathos said:
> 
> 
> as if there is not enough confusion in my life, today cbfm shows high, but cb digital shows smiley face, plus i have ewcm.
> 
> hrrr:growlmad:
> 
> This happened to me last month the smiley was picked up on a high day and then got egg the next two days. Hope you get your eggy day today!  xClick to expand...

oh this is relieving. still no egg, but smiley face and + cheap internet opk. maybe i will see the egg tomorrow just like you. (lh line was super dark, i was surprised when it showed two bars) 
so which one was right for you?


----------



## mummy2o

Saw a heart beat today. Baby is measuring 5 days behind, so overall not that bad, but puts my dates back to the 16th. I think that is slightly wrong due to I know when I ovulated, but we'll see. Midwife appointment is on the 10th so all is going well.


----------



## momwithbabies

As far as checking for CM, one thing I was taught during Natural Family Planning (Creighton Model) is to check your CM when you go to the bathroom, before a shower/bath, and before swimming. If you are going to the restroom, you take a small piece of white toilet paper and make a swipe (front to back of course). You then check what's on the tissue (color and consistancy). That means you have to lift the CM off of the toilet paper and stretch it between your thumb and pointer finger. If it's the egg white looking, baby making kind of CM, it is pretty stretchy and slimy. After you finish going potty, you wipe and check for CM again on the TP. The rule for swimming and showers is to check for CM on the TP before. What's in your underwear does not matter (that's how I was taught), and there's no reason for an internal examination. Hope this helps somebody:)


----------



## momwithbabies

Chulie: I'm glad your daughter liked the movie! She's pretty young, and I'm impressed that she did so good! I think I took my son when he was about 3, and it didn't turn out good. He was a major busy body!!! 

Mummy2O: I'm glad your pregnancy is going well! 5 days is pretty close! 

Good luck to every one waiting to O and praying the witch stays away!!!

AFM: I'm 12 DPO and felt AF cramping at the pool today. Yes, of course, at the pool. So I put a tampon in and nothing came of it and cramps are missing at the moment. I know she's just playing her tricks on me...the cramping is usually a warning that she will be here soon. I just wish she would hurry, so I can move on. And boobs have been sore since before O! I have no idea why, but they hurt last cycle, too. Just not for this long of time. And it's the sides of my (.)(.)
Ouch!!! My bra digs into them, and they are full and floppy!!! Woohoo for saggy boobs!


----------



## omgbaby

Hey ladies.
1. My stupid phone made me lose the exact page of every thread I was on. Just greeeeat..
So I'm lazy & don't really want to go back & reread.
Reading Chulie's recent post, I see I missed Walking Dead & Big Brother talk!!! Nooooo!!! I L O V E BIG BROTHER!!!

Now... As I previously said at the beginning of this cycle, I was gonna try Chulie's method.
Well.... OH came home on 7/20. We dtd that day & the next day. (that's all I wrote down, could have been more). OH left again on the 25 to help his friend move, & naturally I get watery/egcm the day after he leaves. Now.... While he was gone I came down with strep throat & pink eye.... So the whole time he was gone I was o'ing & on antibiotics. & I swear I have never had so much fertile cm (must have been from meds). It lasted DAYS!!! I wish I was temping to see exact O date.

Since OH came back this past saturday we have been bd'n like crazy!!! Lol

af due either 13 or 14. boobs hurt like hell. that's about it
was having side pains but just put it down to O pains


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 They may expand the app to android or others in the future. :thumbup: You could try the nano. It might work as long as you can download apps. I'm glad your husband had a break. Good luck catching the little egg! :thumbup:

@MzImpatient Fingers crossed for you as well! :thumbup:

@chulie I completely understand what you mean. There are times when I love to relax and watch easy, silly shows. :thumbup: My niece said she really liked Despicable Me 2, but I haven't seen it yet! I know you must be so excited. It's so fun when they get to an age when they can start doing things like that. :flower:

@pathos Good luck getting your true positive! :flower:

@mummy2o I am so glad everything is going well! Hearing the heart beat is such a special moment! :happydance: Let us know about the midwife appointment! :flower:

@momwithbabies Thanks! :flower: What did they tell you about color? :hugs: Sorry about the cramps at the pool. I hope af stays away! I'm sure they're not saggy. :blush: :haha:

@omgbaby :hugs: Oh no! Strep throat and pink eye! I hope you are feeling better now. 

AFM I had the itch to test today...but I didn't. :shrug: That's good because I still have the cheap Wal-Mart test to use in a few days if temps are still up. I figured if it's there today it should be darker soon and if it's not I can still think it could be there or it might be there later. TV for me tonight: Pretty Little Liars, Twisted, Hard Knocks Football Training Camp, and Web Therapy


----------



## burgbrandy

Since i missed out on tv talk...we dont watch many shows besides reruns of ncis, csi, and stuff like that, but we do have a few. Our dvr list includes the fosters, wwe raw and smackdown, and total divas. I also record teen wolf but hubby doesnt watch. :)

My hubbys grandparents are taking me and the 3 kids to see smurfs 2 tomorrow. It will be my daughters first movie at a theater but shes 4 so hopefully she does well. :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

burgbrandy said:


> Since i missed out on tv talk...we dont watch many shows besides reruns of ncis, csi, and stuff like that, but we do have a few. Our dvr list includes the fosters, wwe raw and smackdown, and total divas. I also record teen wolf but hubby doesnt watch. :)
> 
> My hubbys grandparents are taking me and the 3 kids to see smurfs 2 tomorrow. It will be my daughters first movie at a theater but shes 4 so hopefully she does well. :)

We watch Teen Wolf too! :thumbup: I really liked the movie when I was younger. I think this season of Teen Wolf has been better. Do you agree? I really like what they did with Allison's character this season.


----------



## burgbrandy

I love this season! Unfortunately i missed all of last season. :( so the first few episodes were a little confusing but i caught up quickly. i like how they evolved the story line from just a couple werewolves into druids and other characters/creatures. :)


----------



## burgbrandy

I should add that i miss bates motel and hannibal and red widow. Not even sure if there will be more seasons of those or not. And im secretly anxiously awaiting teen mom 3 and another season of teen mom 2! Lol!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooo I didn't know there was gonna be a teen mom 3! I'm addicted to that one too! And greys, dexter, big brother etc!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

I love Dexter as well. I am kind of sad that it is ending this season. Hannibal and The Bates Motel are coming back! I like those as well! :flower:


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: All I remember about the color is the clearer it is, the more fertile. Of course, the EWCM is usually clear, but sometimes I've seen the yellowish tent. Having the brown discharge is associated with old blood. And green might mean an infection of some kind. Sorry I don't remember any more details. I took this NFP course several months before I got married (been married 9 years now), and we stopped going to the sessions after I got pregnant with my first (3 mos. after being married).


----------



## momwithbabies

I don't watch much TV, but right now I'm on a Golden Girls kick. I love those ladies!!!! Sophia is my favorite! She is so mean and hilarious at the same time. And of course, Betty White (Rose) is amazing! 

As far as recent shows that I watch, I watch Days of Our Lives (I know, I know). I've watched it since high school and no matter how stupid it gets, I still watch it. My DVR has 16 episodes saved, and I watch when I can. If I get behind, I'll delete a whole week and still be able to catch up:)

I'm also a fan of Mad Men, but the last couple of seasons have been blah. I need to start watching some of these other ones you ladies have mentioned. Otherwise, I'll stick to reruns of Golden Girls, Full House, Friends, the early episodes of Roseanne, and Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## pathos

yay TV talk! I watch Big Bang Theory, Dexter, the Borgias, Downton Abbey actually any costume drama available. Specially on my AF days, i rewatch Jane Austen or BBC adaptations of Dickens or Agatha Christie's Poirot.
My H calls AF Mr. Darcy!!:haha: I think he will never like the guy.


----------



## KatyW

Dexter! I haven't caught up on the latest season. Also watching - True Blood. And starting beginning season of How I Met Your Mother plus (Nerd alert! back seasons of Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Angel.)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I LOVE Golden Girls. <3 I watched the marathon reruns as a kid and I love it. My husband watches marathons of it with me sometimes and we sing the opening song. :haha: I see a little of all of the ladies in me. I think I'd be a Dorothy though. I like her wit and her sarcasm. We have the Mad Men box sets and we have the last two seasons saved on DVR. We plan to get around to it soon. I also love the other reruns you mentioned! Good TV is good TV. When I was in St. Olaf I would watch them all as a girl. :haha: :haha: (Golden Girls reference)

@pathos I watch Big Bang Theory and Dexter. Have you ever heard of the pilot episode of Big Bang Theory? It was going to be a bit different. Sheldon seemed more interested in girls and Penny wasn't the neighbor. You can watch it online. Search "Big Bang Theory Episode Zero Zero". It's neat to see the difference. I think it's so neat that Mayim Bialik (Blossom) is in it. Do you know that she really does have her PhD in Neuroscience? :thumbup: I haven't been able to watch Downton Abbey yet, but I really want to at some point. I love Jane Austen's writing. Mr. Darcy is AF! :haha: 

@KatyW I watched some Buffy when I was younger, but we got the box sets recently and we plan to start a marathon of it soon as well! We really like How I Met Your Mother, Dexter, and True Blood as well! :thumbup: Did you see last season of Dexter? I think this season is very interesting. It feels somewhat different (you may know how it might if you watched the end of last season), but I really like it. Warning about How I Met Your Mother: the last episode of last season reveals who the mother is so avoid that if you want to be surprised. 

Ladies, I know if we weren't all here for ttc we would still have great conversations over TV! :happydance: I spent some time last night looking up the premieres of the shows that come back in the fall. Shows I'm excited for in the fall so far: Breaking Bad, Boardwalk Empire, Sons of Anarchy, Big Bang Theory, Elementary, Parks and Rec, Homeland, Once Upon a Time, Once Upon a Time in Wonderland, Eastbound and Down, Vampire Diaries, Beauty and the Beast, Walking Dead, The Carrie Diaries

And now here's the Golden Girls theme song for you all. I feel this way about you all as well.

_"Thank you for being a friend
Traveled down the road and back again
your heart is true you're a pal and a confidant

And if you threw a party
Invited everyone you knew
You would see, the biggest gift would be from me
and the card attached would say,
Thank you for being a friend"_


----------



## Buttercup84

My shows are the walking dead, glee, raising hope, gypsy brides us, here comes honey boo boo, toddlers and tiaras, catfish and I catch up on csi when I get chance. I've been watching golden girls on tlc lately cos its just been added to cable over here and I love it! I tend to prefer US to UK shows but I never miss peep show when its on, so funny!

As far as ttc goes: I'm confused: yesterday was my first day after AF and I had sticky cm (yellow and looked like snot sorry for tmi!) and this morning it looks like I have ewcm, surely thats not right this early in my cycle though? We dtd last night so I guess it could be that. Will check again later and if its still like that I will start my opks I think...


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful - I love Breaking Bad too. 
Edit: I bet you'll get hooked on Buffy the Vampire Slayer. We were staying up way too late watching it for awhile. I love throw-back 90s/early 2000s shows. Ha. Classics.

Buttercup, I had one cycle of EWCM that went on for days after AF. Random. Or, you could O early.


----------



## burgbrandy

Ewcm is caused by high estrogen, so it could just be an estrogen surge, which is common after af. My fertile mucous usually shows up right after af is over and lasts until o. Bd at least every other day while u have fertile mucous to make sure u catch that egg! Good luck!


----------



## Buttercup84

Thanks for the info Katy and brandy, I'm a bit of a noob at this ttc business! I've only got one temp so far this cycle as my bbt broke and I only got a new one yesterday so I'm hoping that might help me identify when I ov too...


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Buttercup84 I watch Raising Hope too. I really like Cloris Leachman. Did you ever watch My Name is Earl? Both shows were created by some of the same people. That's why they have some of the characters from My Name is Earl pop on occasionally. I agree with everyone. I'd bd just in case if you have ewcm. :thumbup: It could be from estrogen or you might have an earlier ovulation. Good luck!

@KatyW Breaking Bad comes back Sunday! :happydance: I think there are only eight episodes left. I can't wait to start the Buffy marathon. We are the same about getting caught up in the show and staying up or spending many hours watching. You finish an episode and think you definitely need to see what's next. :thumbup: Oh! I just thought about it. We have the entire Gilmore Girls to watch as well. I watched some as a kid, but I want to watch them all now. Did you like it? Or Veronica Mars? They are making a movie of Veronica Mars now!


I like some UK shows quite a bit. We like Torchwood, Doctor Who, Episodes, and Hunted. I watch the US Shameless, but I've heard about the British version and I hope to watch it soon. I really like the British Office. I also really like all the movies written by Simon Pegg and Edgar Wright (Shaun of the Dead).


----------



## Buttercup84

Yes I loved my name is earl and miss it so much! If I could bring back any cancelled show this would be it  I used to like shameless but I think it lost its way a bit later on and they should have cancelled it on a high. This tv chat is giving me some good ideas for new stuff to watch once I've finished Reno 911


----------



## mommyxofxone

good morning ladies, dd had a good birhtday, she seems a LOT better today, but now my throat hurts, her party is sat, and i have a ton of cleaning to do. Ugh, i'm exhausted. please fill me in on what i missed, i'll be on later to catch up again hopefully. if i'm not napping. ugh.


----------



## omgbaby

Omg!!! TV talk!!! 
Tonight for me is Big Brother!
If nothing is on I watch whatever catches my attention.
I'm a reality TV junkie. I watch Keeping up with Kardashians, Bad Girls Club, Big Brother, absolutely adore Pretty Little Liars!!! Walking Dead. I'm glad Brandy said Total Divas because I forgot to dvr & need to catch up online.
I'm not a huge CSI fan. I like Law & Order SVU, that's the only one I can deal with. Lol
I'm sure there's more I watch just can't think of them


----------



## Mrs A

omgbaby said:


> Omg!!! TV talk!!!
> Tonight for me is Big Brother!
> If nothing is on I watch whatever catches my attention.
> I'm a reality TV junkie. I watch Keeping up with Kardashians, Bad Girls Club, Big Brother, absolutely adore Pretty Little Liars!!! Walking Dead. I'm glad Brandy said Total Divas because I forgot to dvr & need to catch up online.
> I'm not a huge CSI fan. I like Law & Order SVU, that's the only one I can deal with. Lol
> I'm sure there's more I watch just can't think of them

We watch the same kinda tv. What is pretty little liars and bad girls club??


----------



## want2bemommy

Aloha ladies! I'm just stalking from back in May lol. I love seeing all the new BFPs- it's time for a new batch to be rolling in- fingers and toes crossed for all of you!


----------



## Mrs A

ahh congrats on twin girls missy, are we identical?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Want2bemommy, I peeked in on you a few days ago and I saw your bump pic! So cute, those little twinnies! And congrats on the :pink: x 2


----------



## want2bemommy

They are fraternal  thanks- it's been amazing so far- I never thought I'd get here after my miscarriages, so I think it makes it that much more special. Everything is textbook so far, so I'm happy for that


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: Thank you for making me laugh!!! My kids even know the theme song!!! May I change the subject to good movies? I finally got to go see The Heat last weekend...and of course...it was hilarious!!! I laughed pretty much the whole, entire movie! If you need some good belly laughs, go see that one. I would see it again if I could:)

TTC update: 13 DPO and Aunt Flow should be arriving today. She's not here yet. The sides of my boobs still hurt really bad. I was browsing on the Internet and some sites claim that when the sides of your breasts hurt, it means that ovulation has occurred. Anyone else see that before? I wasn't sure if it had been mentioned on this thread. If it has, I apologize.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats on your girly twins want2bemommy! OH has 8 year old fraternal twin sisters (big age gap!) and I find the whole 'twin connection' thing they have going on really interesting, quite different to normal siblings :flower:


----------



## athena87

I think I finally ovulated. If my temp stays up for two more days I'll know for sure. But I'm saying I'm 1 dpo so I'll test at 10 dpo which is aug 16


----------



## ProfWife

Ahhh...first day of school down. It was a whirlwind today! 7 dpo today. Nothing to really report other than the extreme thirst which comes from talking for 6 hours. A few twinges here and there, but nothing significant. There's a distinct absence of breast pain though...lately that's only been around right now that it's kicked in. I guess we'll see...


----------



## Buttercup84

After continuing to have ewcm today I took my first OPK just now and there is a second line but it's a lot lighter than the control line, still visible without squinting though. Think i'll be testing daily from this point and fc I get a positive one soon.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful2014: Fantastic avoiding early testing. I'm holding out here too, haven't even peed on a OPK since I got my positive this cycle. Will not test until Saturday!
And Pretty Little Liars and Twisted are part of my TV watching rotation these days. I've been surprised that ABC Family seems to have better writers than a lot of other channels these days. After all the work I do, I LOVE an hour or two of vegging out with mindless TV - but I still appreciate a decent plot!

My other TV shows (right now at least): Suits, Royal Pains, Necessary Roughness, Under the Dome, The Fosters, and for some reason, Breaking Amish LA. Oh - and Drop Dead Diva, but it's starting to bore me lately. I will watch Grey's Anatomy when it comes back, but not sure what else I want that's not in season - I mostly forget and the DVR remembers for me!

Have to say, I don't admit my TV watching habits to most people I know in real life - you ladies should feel special for knowing some of my secrets!


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I hope this is your month!!! I start back next week (Instructional Develoment and Teacher Prep days) and hopefully this will be THE year for both of us! I'm still waiting for AF to get here and move on before I have to go to work. Of course, she's taking her time and making me over analyze my symptoms and chances. I need to get off of the Internet and cook something! My kids aren't home right now (they're at a sleep over), husband's at work, and my boredom takes me to Google. And I was mean to a salesman that came to my door earlier, but I think it's because I'm PMSing. I feel bad, but I apologized for my opening the door and saying, "Sorry, we don't need anything." How rude!


----------



## chulie

omgbaby said:


> Omg!!! TV talk!!!
> Tonight for me is Big Brother!
> If nothing is on I watch whatever catches my attention.
> I'm a reality TV junkie. I watch Keeping up with Kardashians, Bad Girls Club, Big Brother, absolutely adore Pretty Little Liars!!! Walking Dead. I'm glad Brandy said Total Divas because I forgot to dvr & need to catch up online.
> I'm not a huge CSI fan. I like Law & Order SVU, that's the only one I can deal with. Lol
> I'm sure there's more I watch just can't think of them

Oh big brother. What a show. I can't believe this year the contestants are in so much trouble in their real life!! Did you hear the latest about Spencer???

Oh man I used to live on golden girl re runs!!! Those were the best show days!!! 

Oh and...ok let me preface by saying that I know teen mom in no way depicts what young moms are really like...so I'm talking about the people picked for that show specifically....when I was pregnant I used to be obsessed with watching teen mom/16 and pregnant because if I got too worried or stressed I used to watch those shows and be like....hey...if they can do it...so can I. Hahahaha. Made me feel so much better about myself (so wrong I know!! But when your pregnant you do crazy things)


----------



## chulie

Clandie: I agree. I admit to very few that I watch big brother/teen mom. Hahahaha I feel safe here!! 

Speaking of great movies. Just saw RED 2. Awesome movie!!!! Better than the first. Next on my list is 2 Guns. Denzel and Mark Whalberg......I don't even care what the movies about. Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Buttercup84 said:


> After continuing to have ewcm today I took my first OPK just now and there is a second line but it's a lot lighter than the control line, still visible without squinting though. Think i'll be testing daily from this point and fc I get a positive one soon.

I hope you get it soon hun :)



i like teen mom also :haha: and actually i watch this horribly stupid show Jerseylicious too. i watched it once and it was like a marathon, nothing was on, and dh was out of town. i got hoooked! it's SO bad! i've not told anyone i watch it lol!!!

6 dpo here, i feel like crap, caught dd's cold, i'm exhausted, trying to get the house clean for sat for her party, and i just want to sleep all the time.


dh and i are going to start looking at baby names, because we like to have them before baby don't really know why just like to be prepared i guess. 

cp is low, closed and medium texture, and creamy cm. Temp up a little this am but not much. my temps are not as they usually are after o so i'm just kind of waiting til the end of the cycle and bd'ing as often as we can stand it lol.


----------



## ProfWife

@Momwithbabies - Boredom is a horrible waiting partner. That's why I'm actually glad I have more students than I've had in the previous 4 years in order to occupy my time. Without them, I think I'd be stir crazy. 

Hope you get back into the BD like crazy phase soon. (It's a great way to start the school year! Our last fertile phase was the first 2 days of preplanning. LOL)


----------



## burgbrandy

Speaking of baby names...hubby and i already have a boys name picked out and he refuses to talk about girl names until we get pregnant and know its not a boy. Lol! He loves the movie boondock saints so he wants connor or murphy. I am totally in agreement with connor! Problem is...i want robert as a middle name cuz its my grandpa and dads name and i come from all girls so i want to carry it on if we have a boy. Hubby wants to use his grandpas middle name, which i cant even remember at the moment. Lol! Anyway, neither of them really flow with connor, so we agreed to pick a different middle name so neither of us have to give in. Any ideas ladies? :) i think an l name would go well...like lawrence or lee or something.


----------



## Kalush

Tv show talk, yay! The only shows I am actually caught up on are Big Bang Theory, Bones and Doctor Who. I found Grey's streaming on nextflix last year and had a marathon of that, will probably catch up when last season is added to that at some point. Right now I am completely blanking on other shows I use to watch that are still on. I have a couple episodes of Merling to finish out the series. I loved Buffy and Angel, have the dvd's of buffy. The Angel theme song with the cello is amazing. We've watched Game of Thrones too. I read a lot, end up not having too much time for tv anymore.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone I'm glad she feels better. I hope you feel better soon too. I know planning parties and getting everything ready can be hard. :hugs: I have watched Jerseylicious before. :haha: I totally understand. You're home alone, bored, scrolling through the channels and you stop on it. Then you look at the clock and realize you've been watching for 2-3 hours. :haha: I've totally been there with that show and some of the others being mentioned. :thumbup:

@want2bemommy Twin girls! That's very exciting! :happydance: Congratulations! I'm so glad that everything is going so well! 

@momwithbabies I want to see The Heat. I really like both of those ladies. They are both so funny and I've liked Sandra Bullock for a while. I love movies as well. I like comedies, action movies, superhero movies, animated movies, indie movies, and horror movies. The last movie we watched in theaters was the new Superman movie. It was really neat. We rented Evil Dead recently. I actually think it was a good remake. :thumbup: I'm not sure if pain on the sides of your breasts mean ovulation happened, but I do get it sometimes in the tww. Yay for no af! :flower:

@athena87 :hi: I updated your date. Good luck! :flower:

@ProfWife My nieces went back to school today too. I hope this is your month!! Good luck! :flower: 

@Buttercup84 Good luck on getting an early ovulation! It's good that you are monitoring cm! Good luck! :flower:

@ClandestineTX Yay for Pretty Little Liars and Twisted! They are both such fun shows, but they do have interesting plots as well. I really want to read the Pretty Little Liars books, but I'm too invested and worried that the books will tell me something I don't want to know yet. :haha: Did you ever watch Greek on ABC Family? It was another cool show with a good story. I really like Under the Dome as well! DVR is amazing. My husband and I sometimes talk about how "things were" like when if you missed an episode you couldn't find it online or a recap of what it was about online and you had to ask a friend who watched it. I remember when box sets weren't as popular or didn't come out as soon and you really had to wait. We were so excited while we were in university and we got a DVD recorder because we could record our shows while in classes at night. (VHS came first though) :haha: I do feel special that you let us in on that and you just earned tons more cool points for liking those shows. :thumbup:

@burgbrandy We discussed Connor as a potential option in the future. Our list is constantly growing. :haha: What about your grandpa's or dad's middle names? Or can you do a combination of any of the names? 

@Kalush I like all of those shows as well! I think I forgot to mention Game of Thrones earlier. I love reading as well. :thumbup: What are you reading right now or what are some that you've read recently and liked? I am going to commit to starting a new book. I get so busy. I've got so many to catch up on and different series that have the newest book out and I have trouble deciding which to start reading. 

AFM I can expect af anytime now until Sunday. :| I hope she doesn't come, but I am not very confident right now. I know everything was planned and timed perfectly, but it doesn't feel like it and my temp was lower today. My brain is already in the planning stage for next month. We'll see. TV for me tonight: Franklin and Bash and The Bridge


----------



## momwithbabies

And AF has arrived. Boo hoo! But, again, at least my cycles have been regular lately. I really can't complain. Good luck Hopeful, and everyone else that's still in the game!!!


----------



## Mummy to HP

ooooo we have just started watching Game of Thrones now onto Season 2 I am hooked on it. On the otherside I love the Great British Bake off haha.

Also a big fan of How I met Your Mother, Sherlock, Charmed (yes I am sad). I also LOVED Buffy when it was on 

Hope everyone is well I am still stalking :thumbup:


----------



## burgbrandy

Oh charmed! I love that show! :)


----------



## chulie

Burgbrandy....dh and I are the same. We have such a hard time with baby names that we said we'll just wait because no point is stressing over a gender that's not even an option....why not wait till we can eliminate at least 1/2???? Hahahahaha. All we know for sure is the baby is goin to be ______ Francis. Boy or girl the baby's middle name will be Francis after my dh uncle and my dad.... My niece says if its a girl she wants Olivia. Haha. Which I really like. But I just worry it might be too common???? Ahhhhhh we shall see!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

AUGUST :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are all ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
August 8: nikkilucky77


----------



## Hopeful2014

momwithbabies said:


> And AF has arrived. Boo hoo! But, again, at least my cycles have been regular lately. I really can't complain. Good luck Hopeful, and everyone else that's still in the game!!!

:hugs: I'm glad that it was more regular. I think I'm joining you soon. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

burgbrandy said:


> Speaking of baby names...hubby and i already have a boys name picked out and he refuses to talk about girl names until we get pregnant and know its not a boy. Lol! He loves the movie boondock saints so he wants connor or murphy. I am totally in agreement with connor! Problem is...i want robert as a middle name cuz its my grandpa and dads name and i come from all girls so i want to carry it on if we have a boy. Hubby wants to use his grandpas middle name, which i cant even remember at the moment. Lol! Anyway, neither of them really flow with connor, so we agreed to pick a different middle name so neither of us have to give in. Any ideas ladies? :) i think an l name would go well...like lawrence or lee or something.

dh mentioned connor but i just can't, all i can do is here Terminator repeating the name over and over again. and that annoying kid who played john connor in the second one. ugh. like the movies, not the kid. or the woman actually. we didn't wind up looking at any, which just annoyed me.



Hopeful2014 said:


> @mommyxofxone I'm glad she feels better. I hope you feel better soon too. I know planning parties and getting everything ready can be hard. :hugs: I have watched Jerseylicious before. :haha: I totally understand. You're home alone, bored, scrolling through the channels and you stop on it. Then you look at the clock and realize you've been watching for 2-3 hours. :haha: I've totally been there with that show and some of the others being mentioned. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM I can expect af anytime now until Sunday. :| I hope she doesn't come, but I am not very confident right now. I know everything was planned and timed perfectly, but it doesn't feel like it and my temp was lower today. My brain is already in the planning stage for next month. We'll see. TV for me tonight: Franklin and Bash and The Bridge

glad you know what i mean! !! and my sickness seems minor, poor dd is coughing up junk now, which i know is good but it sounds so gross, i feel bad for her. 



momwithbabies said:


> And AF has arrived. Boo hoo! But, again, at least my cycles have been regular lately. I really can't complain. Good luck Hopeful, and everyone else that's still in the game!!!


sorry hun :hugs:



Mummy to HP said:


> ooooo we have just started watching Game of Thrones now onto Season 2 I am hooked on it. On the otherside I love the Great British Bake off haha.
> 
> Also a big fan of How I met Your Mother, Sherlock, Charmed (yes I am sad). I also LOVED Buffy when it was on
> 
> Hope everyone is well I am still stalking :thumbup:

i love how i met your mother!! dh says he doesn't so turns it off, although he's always laughing at marshall (our favorite character) and then pretends he wasnt'. come on! it's funny!


----------



## gabbygabz

Sooo many good shows ladies! For me it's True Blood, Walking Dead, Dexter, How I Met Your Mother, Glee and Grey's Anatomy as the main ones. I dabble in pretty much all things reality including Breaking Amish and Bad Girls Club (eek, I said it!)

Hope everyone's doing well this morning. AFM today is my RE appt and then off to Philly for my birthday tomorrow/my friend's bridal shower. Pretty excited and also nice to be away from home and unable to obsess about DPO, OPK, HPT and TTC in general and now with the RE, maybe throw in IUI and IVF. 3 letters, so innocent, so annoying!

Back on Monday, good luck to those testing over the weekend!!


----------



## melann13

I also hope to use my dad's name as a middle name as I'm his only child and not passing on his last name. My dad's middle name is his mom's maiden name, which is cool, but my maiden name would be a TERRIBLE middle name. Very Germanic, long and awkward (not a bad last name though). My dad's first name is Robert, so that's fine. We have two boy name's picked (I have been told it's good to have a backup in case when you meet the baby the name you have just doesn't seem to fit). Our first choice is Elijah, which goes fine with Robert, but our second choice is Elliot, which I don't like with Robert because they end with the same sound. If we go with Elliot the middle name may be Matthew, which is DH's middle name and my brother's name.
I also had this bizarre idea that it could be cool for a boy's middle name to be Ro, as it's the first two letters of both my and Dh's dad's names (Robert and Roc) and a girl's middle name to be Jo (our mom's are Joan and JoAnn). Jo is a "most likely" for a girl, as both of our girl's name choices (Felicity and Charlotte) are very feminine and would do fine with Jo as a middle name.
That's my mind wanderings for today. Have a great day everyone! Good luck to those of you in the TWW, it's a great month for a BFP!


----------



## Hopeful2014

gabbygabz said:


> Sooo many good shows ladies! For me it's True Blood, Walking Dead, Dexter, How I Met Your Mother, Glee and Grey's Anatomy as the main ones. I dabble in pretty much all things reality including Breaking Amish and Bad Girls Club (eek, I said it!)
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well this morning. AFM today is my RE appt and then off to Philly for my birthday tomorrow/my friend's bridal shower. Pretty excited and also nice to be away from home and unable to obsess about DPO, OPK, HPT and TTC in general and now with the RE, maybe throw in IUI and IVF. 3 letters, so innocent, so annoying!
> 
> Back on Monday, good luck to those testing over the weekend!!

I love those shows as well. Good luck with the RE. I hope you have a fun and relaxing time away. I know it's early, but I want to say if you're not back on. Happy Birthday!! :cake:


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks so much hopeful! And that's is a GREAT emoticon!!! You're the best.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful, don't worry about your temps at this stage in the game - you know better!

I still haven't tested... not sure if I have any emotions or not... not optimistic, not pessimistic... just doing the living my life thing. I think the not temping/ testing during the TWW is the best thing I've ever done for myself!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i've been a tad irritable today. 

and i'm slightly sick. from dd of course. i had minor cramping in the left side today, just waaaaaaaaaaaiting.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@gabbygabz Thanks! Have a great time away!! :happydance:

@ClandestineTX I'm so glad that you're happy with not temping/testing in the tww. I know some try it and it makes them more anxious. I'm glad you're feeling good about it! :thumbup: I know I shouldn't worry about the temps, but Wednesday's temp was a bomb. I mean all the way under my coverline. :( AF did come Thursday. I was pretty sure I was out for the last few days because it just didn't feel like it. Having the early loss did reassure me that it should be able to happen, but it's frightening because it makes me worry that there could be a larger issue at hand. I felt the symptoms and I knew I was probably pregnant before I even tested for a few days then. Losing those symptoms really sucked. Although I knew it could still happen without me noticing the symptoms in the last couple of cycles, I've been pretty skeptical that it would happen because I haven't felt that way again. I can't wait until I do again. :hugs:

@mommyxofxone I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

AFM AF is here. My temp bombed below my coverline on Wednesday. It was so annoying after the high temps, but like I said above it didn't feel like I was pregnant so it wasn't much of a surprise. I knew af could come from Thursday on to Sunday based on past cycle lengths. I figured I would make it to the weekend though. My lp in March and April was 13 and 14, the May cycle was the loss so it was longer, but after it my lp was 12 in my June and July cycles. I know it can go up a day or down a day from usual. Do you think it's normal for it to be 12 now? I did read that it can happen for a couple months and that it might change back. We are making plans for this next cycle. My husband is fully invested and it's a bummer having to tell him that it didn't work. I love him and I do appreciate that the longer this takes that he is becoming more supportive and more invested. Ideas so far: vitamins, perhaps pre-seed (can anyone give me pro/con of using it because I think I'm making enough cm, but I hear such good things about it), and I'm thinking of going back to opks and this was my husband's suggestion as well (can anyone suggest the best, not too crazy expensive version that I should get?) I'm thinking opks might be good so we can time it better. We always have good timing, but we tend to bd for at least 3-4 days straight before ovulation so I'm wondering if we start just when it's positive if that might help.


----------



## Kalush

momwithbabies- Sorry about af. Hope this next month is it for you. Glad things are more regular, it's nice when you know where you are at.

Hopeful - There is still a chance if af isn't around yet. I hope this month surprises you. I just started The Curse of Chalion by Lois McMaster Bujold and still making my way through the audiobook of A Dance With Dragons by George R.R. Martin(it's so long, over 24 hours). I just finished Machine of Death, which was short stories written by different people with the same premise of living in a world where a machine has been made that predicts how you will die and is never wrong, just slightly vague at times.

I'm hoping to hear of some new bfp's from some people in the tww now!

Af just leaving around here, so time to wait and see when O is going to happen this month. Really hoping it'll be closer to 17 than 22 this month


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful2014 said:


> @gabbygabz Thanks! Have a great time away!! :happydance:
> 
> @ClandestineTX I'm so glad that you're happy with not temping/testing in the tww. I know some try it and it makes them more anxious. I'm glad you're feeling good about it! :thumbup: I know I shouldn't worry about the temps, but Wednesday's temp was a bomb. I mean all the way under my coverline. :( AF did come Thursday. I was pretty sure I was out for the last few days because it just didn't feel like it. Having the early loss did reassure me that it should be able to happen, but it's frightening because it makes me worry that there could be a larger issue at hand. I felt the symptoms and I knew I was probably pregnant before I even tested for a few days then. Losing those symptoms really sucked. Although I knew it could still happen without me noticing the symptoms in the last couple of cycles, I've been pretty skeptical that it would happen because I haven't felt that way again. I can't wait until I do again. :hugs:
> 
> @mommyxofxone I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:
> 
> AFM AF is here. My temp bombed below my coverline on Wednesday. It was so annoying after the high temps, but like I said above it didn't feel like I was pregnant so it wasn't much of a surprise. I knew af could come from Thursday on to Sunday based on past cycle lengths. I figured I would make it to the weekend though. My lp in March and April was 13 and 14, the May cycle was the loss so it was longer, but after it my lp was 12 in my June and July cycles. I know it can go up a day or down a day from usual. Do you think it's normal for it to be 12 now? I did read that it can happen for a couple months and that it might change back. We are making plans for this next cycle. My husband is fully invested and it's a bummer having to tell him that it didn't work. I love him and I do appreciate that the longer this takes that he is becoming more supportive and more invested. Ideas so far: vitamins, perhaps pre-seed (can anyone give me pro/con of using it because I think I'm making enough cm, but I hear such good things about it), and I'm thinking of going back to opks and this was my husband's suggestion as well (can anyone suggest the best, not too crazy expensive version that I should get?) I'm thinking opks might be good so we can time it better. We always have good timing, but we tend to bd for at least 3-4 days straight before ovulation so I'm wondering if we start just when it's positive if that might help.

Hopeful- I am so bummed to hear AF has showed for you. As for your questions though- preseed worked our first try using (after 6 months trying) so I really can't say enough good about it. Only cons: probably price (you don't need to use as much as the package suggests though, it should last at least two cycles if you're only using during fertile period). Another minor con is just having to insert it before sex- wasn't a big deal though (kinda fun too- for a couple that never uses lube typically). I guess there's a somewhat clinical feeling to stopping the action for a minute to lube up!

As for opk's: I've used clearblue digital, clearblue digital advanced, and first response (not digital- uses the lines). I had enough this last cycle to cross check my plain cb digital against the FR's, and for me, the FR's were very inconclusive. I would have a week of super ridiculously positive tests, even after ewcm was long gone. Hated the cb digital advanced because I would only get "high" but never a "peak" reading. And like, 14 days of "high" readings. Silly. 

My verdict was that the plain cb digitals were best! They seemed accurate, as they correlated with ewcm. When ewcm left, it stopped giving me smileys. Easy to read- no lines to squint at. And one box (buy the 20 pack from Amazon) lasted me three cycles. My 2c!! I wish you all the best.


----------



## Hopeful2014

RaeChay said:


> Hopeful- I am so bummed to hear AF has showed for you. As for your questions though- preseed worked our first try using (after 6 months trying) so I really can't say enough good about it. Only cons: probably price (you don't need to use as much as the package suggests though, it should last at least two cycles if you're only using during fertile period). Another minor con is just having to insert it before sex- wasn't a big deal though (kinda fun too- for a couple that never uses lube typically). I guess there's a somewhat clinical feeling to stopping the action for a minute to lube up!
> 
> As for opk's: I've used clearblue digital, clearblue digital advanced, and first response (not digital- uses the lines). I had enough this last cycle to cross check my plain cb digital against the FR's, and for me, the FR's were very inconclusive. I would have a week of super ridiculously positive tests, even after ewcm was long gone. Hated the cb digital advanced because I would only get "high" but never a "peak" reading. And like, 14 days of "high" readings. Silly.
> 
> My verdict was that the plain cb digitals were best! They seemed accurate, as they correlated with ewcm. When ewcm left, it stopped giving me smileys. Easy to read- no lines to squint at. And one box (buy the 20 pack from Amazon) lasted me three cycles. My 2c!! I wish you all the best.

Thanks so much! :hugs: Did you feel like you needed the pre-seed before using or did you want to use it because you heard good things about it? I do think I will get it! Plus it could be a new thing to throw in after the time that might make it interesting. :haha: Do you know if it stays in there to help with the sperm that make it there like regular cm? I honestly think I need to use these because I know I'm doing a good job timing it, but we might need a little extra help. Do you think I should use it every time?


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful, I'm sorry AF came :(. I know it's disappointing, and you do sound positive about next cycle. 

I think with a LP - that it's possible it's the same length every time but ovulation isn't pinpointed on quite the right day (I think FF claims a plus/minus one day or so ovulation day). I had a one day difference over the last few months (or the whole AF starting late at night/early a.m. makes a difference when you count LP). 

I really want to commend you for encouraging all of us on here - and want to encourage you back. :) This is going to happen for you, and it sounds like you're doing all the right things, but you are just in a waiting game (and a coin toss situation). I hope you take the opportunity to go do something nice for yourself this weekend, you deserve it. Hugs! 

AFM - 8 dpo. I may stop temping (although it's such a habit now and want my chart to be complete for my chart stats). I am not a fan of this part of the TWW, but many distractions ahead all weekend, and next week with a trip coming up.

Edited to add - I also like the plain Clearblue digitals. They took some of the squinting out of the OPK thing - I used/plan to use them with the cheap internet strips.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW Thanks so much! :hugs: I really appreciate it! :friends: 

I hope the rest of the tww goes by easily for you. I know having activities planned does make the days go by a little quicker. :) I am totally with you on temping. It's such a habit but I also want it so I can have it completed. I think it would bother me more not to have it. I also want them all so I can compare. I don't obsess too much over them, but I like to have everything organized and a record of everything. :haha: My husband asked if we were temping this morning since af started and we did. He tried to joke with me and said you'll probably always temp now even when it's not for pregnancy. He said I'd say, here's a record of my temperatures from the last ten years. :haha: I do think it's so interesting to see the changes and how our bodies pick it up, but I definitely won't temp when pregnant and not again until I plan to start for #2. :haha: 

Are the Clearblue digital tests cheaper/better to get in store or online?


----------



## pathos

:hugs: hopeful, I am sorry the AF =(. 
I use pre-seed. Even though i have enough cm, i need lub. Preseed is just sperm friendly, I do not think it boosts one's chances. On the other hand, there are many accounts testifying that it did the trick. (Obviously, it did not do the the trick for me - 11 months so far) With my experience, the applicator, kills the heat of the moment. Sometimes I insert before we start but then I get stressed, because the suggested time frame is 20 minutes before the deed. It is damn expensive but at least I know :spermy: can swim in it.

About LP, I have a 16 day LP and in last 1.5 years, there was one cycle when I had a 14 day LP and that month I consumed lots of curcuma (tumeric?). Later I learned that it activates muscles in the uterus or something in that line. So sometimes the stuff you eat shortens or lengthens LP. Probably, yours has nothing to do with that but I just wanted to add the info. No turmeric in 2ww.


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful- 
I'm not sure if we needed it- I sometimes felt as if I got creamy cm too early though, if that makes sense? Like I would get ewcm right after AF, then get creamy cm, and THEN feel o pain. But that was only a couple times. So it's hard to say (because that's assuming o pains are an accurate indicator of o timing). I just knew it wouldn't hurt. 

I don't think preseed claims to "assist" sperm health- however I DO know that a lube called Conceive Plus has magnesium, which nourishes (?) sperm on their journey. So that was on my list to maybe try- worth looking into. 

I would recommend using it every time within your 4 day fertile window.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I have really bad af style cramps, temp is staying up- not going any higher though. HOWEVER looking back, this was the exact temp i had when i got my bfp with dd so not too shabby if it stays up. HOwever, it's also the same temp that af started on this cycle. Don't know what to think. Still going to test wednesday hopefully.


----------



## omgbaby

Ladies, granted there are no temps if you look at my chart do you think there is any possible way we could have conceived? Im supposed to go ziplining tomorrow & it says don't go if pregnant... I think I may have to break down & buy a cheapie.

Mrs A : Pretty Little Liars is about 5 best friends but the queen bee got murdered. So it's now 4 best friends all trying to find out what happened & is happening to everyone else while someone named A stalks them. VERY good.
Bad Girls Club is like 10 or so girls living in a house & they party & fight. It's basically to help them change their lives. There was recently a bad girls all stars challenge where they picked the best from past 10 seasons & they all competed & votes each other off til 1 won the money.

ClandestineTX : is Under the Dome good? I heard it was similar to Lost & I LOVED Lost!!

Chulie : Omg I know!!! This years cast is ridiculous I hate how they all go with what the house (Amanda) wants!!

Hopeful : I have read every Pretty Little Liar book & I love them!!! The books are so much further along then the show but I like how some things that happened in the book made it to the show & some didn't.
Overall the books are perfect & so is the show


----------



## MzImpatient

Faint pos on frer and temps haven't gone above 97.30??? Is this ridiculous?


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Pathos: no turmeric while TTC! I used to use it as a cold remedy and thought I didn't ovulate that cycle (Nov.) found out they use it in parts of the world as a contraceptive, because it stops ovulation!

@omgbaby: I like Under the Dome, wish I could just watch it back-to-back though a week seems too long for the intricacies of the plot. I never saw Lost, Hubster did though (had a crappy job and watched all of the episodes on Hulu). He likes Under the Dome, too.

@Hopeful: Sorry about she-who-should-not-be-named. Do not read the Wikipedia article on the Pretty Little Liars books, it contains spoilers - though even after reading the plot synopsis I think the show has some significant differences and am still on the edge of my seat regarding who's doing what on the show.

@MzImpatient: post a picture! Is the faint positive pink or gray? I"ve had some FRER evaps before (always gray and not reproducible on a second test).

AFM... supposed to test in the morning, but not feeling optimistic at all. Just not. I think when I do get pregnant I'll just "know" way before I have a positive test.


----------



## MzImpatient

ClandestineTX said:


> @Pathos: no turmeric while TTC! I used to use it as a cold remedy and thought I didn't ovulate that cycle (Nov.) found out they use it in parts of the world as a contraceptive, because it stops ovulation!
> 
> @omgbaby: I like Under the Dome, wish I could just watch it back-to-back though a week seems too long for the intricacies of the plot. I never saw Lost, Hubster did though (had a crappy job and watched all of the episodes on Hulu). He likes Under the Dome, too.
> 
> @Hopeful: Sorry about she-who-should-not-be-named. Do not read the Wikipedia article on the Pretty Little Liars books, it contains spoilers - though even after reading the plot synopsis I think the show has some significant differences and am still on the edge of my seat regarding who's doing what on the show.
> 
> @MzImpatient: post a picture! Is the faint positive pink or gray? I"ve had some FRER evaps before (always gray and not reproducible on a second test).
> 
> AFM... supposed to test in the morning, but not feeling optimistic at all. Just not. I think when I do get pregnant I'll just "know" way before I have a positive test.

Pinkish...I dunno...I'll post the one from y'day and this morning


----------



## MzImpatient

- Todays FRER

- Yesterdays FRER

You can't really see on the pics :/


----------



## MzImpatient

THis is my chart btw

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/43fff5/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Mrs A

Your chart doesn't give me a standout position of o.


----------



## pathos

oh thank you clandestine, i did not know that...:wacko:

mzimpatient, i hope you will soon post a pic. with visible lines. fx


----------



## MzImpatient

This entire cycle has been quirky, I have no ideas when/if I o'd and the pos i'm seeing is just a mean, slightly pink evap ...Pathos I can see he line from this morning in person..fx it gets darker so y'all can see it :)


----------



## Mrs A

MzImpatient said:


> THis is my chart btw
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/43fff5/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

It looks like possible ovulation on cd18 which would mean you are only 3dpo x


----------



## MzImpatient

original ch were on cd 9. I have no idea. I've heard of pos hpt during ovulation, never happened to me so who knows....maybe it's my eyes playing tricks, and all i'm seeing are evaps (which is what i'm concluding) hopefully I'll get a def o soon because I've gotten pos opk's for the last 3 days.


----------



## momwithbabies

MzImpatient: I kind of see a shadow of a line from yesterday's, but I can't see today's. I know your going crazy wondering! As far as the positive OPK's...maybe you are just now ovulating? I've had ovulation gear up and then stop, only to ovulate later in my cycle. They call it a "double peak" with the Creighton Model. If that's the case, you got another two weeks ahead of you before a BFP or AF. And with your temps, I have no idea. I hope you get good news soon!

Clandestine: I understand the feeling of just knowing this isn't your month. Yet sometimes, I still let hope creep in and ruin things. I wish that I honestly didn't care whether I conceived or not. Grrrr! 

AFM: No news except AF is still here, making me tired, grumpy, sick, and in an overall bad mood. And I'm planning my sister's baby shower, which is fun, but today has been hard looking at possible cake ideas. It's just a reminder that a lot of time has passed and my life is different than what I had thought it would be. My kids are getting older and the baby days are gone. I was holding my daughter on the couch watching TV when it hit me how big she has gotten...I started to tear up and had to tell my daughter something got in my eyes. Ladies, I know everybody tells you this, maybe even you heard it as a child, but they DO grow so fast. I know, I know...it's the hormones of AF. I'll make it through like I always do.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: momwithbabies!


----------



## MzImpatient

:hugs: momwithbabies. Right now I'm going through a hard time w/ my daughter. She's 9 and wants to be with her dad and gma 24/7. So I'm letting her tell me when she wants to spend time together. It tears me up how big and how old she's getting. It kills me to let her do this, but I want a good relationship with her not a bad one. I did however ball like a baby because I feel like I've let her down.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos Thanks! I think I have enough cm too, but I wonder if it will help at all. I think that's the thing. I want it to do the trick for me, but I know it doesn't always and that might not even be what I need. :shrug: I know I'm going back to opks for sure this cycle. I wish it would just happen for all of us so we could move on to the next step of this and not have to worry about it anymore. :thumbup:

@RaeChay Thanks! I might look into comparing Pre-seed and Conceive Plus. I know what you mean about cm not seeming to always match ovulation. There are times when I have watery a day after ovulation still (based on temping) and then there are times when it seems like it's more fertile before ovulation. I know those days are more fertile somewhat, but I just want to make sure that it's still in there waiting for the little egg. :haha:

@mommyxofxone I updated your date to Wednesday! I hope those are the signs for you! Good luck! :flower:

@omgbaby I'd say you definitely have a chance! I'm not sure about zip-lining. I might take a cheapie too just in case. :thumbup: I really like Pretty Little Liars! I am going to read the books eventually. :haha: Are you going to watch the new Ravenswood show? Under the Dome is so good. It's very interesting. I can see a comparison to Lost. The dome fell on a town where everyone has secrets and no one knows why the dome is there. Add murder, a little romance, and mystery. I'd recommend watching. :thumbup:

@MzImpatient :hugs: I know it's frustrating when you're not sure what is going on. I hope it is the start of your BFP and that it gets darker! Good luck! :flower: :hugs: Your daughter will come around! She still needs you. She is probably just at a point when she is exploring other things. Can you think of something that you know she will think is really cool and then just mention casually that you are doing it? She'll probably be excited to join. :thumbup:

@ClandestineTX Thanks! I'll avoid the Wikipedia! :) Good luck tomorrow! A lot of women do not really notice much before getting a positive. My fingers shall remain crossed for you. :thumbup:

@momwithbabies I wish I could relax and not care as much too. :hugs: The baby days will be back. It will happen for you! What about if you plan a fun day of activities with your kids that you can all enjoy. Maybe go to the park, go see a movie, look up a fun craft online, or do something that you can all do now that they are at the age they are. Feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

AUGUST :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are all ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
August 10: ClandestineTX


----------



## ClandestineTX

I didn't bother testing - temp was 97.18 this morning and spotting, certain it's the knock of she-who-should-not-be-named! At least I didn't waste a bunch of time or tests this cycle!


----------



## momwithbabies

Clandestine: I'm with you on the feeling that at least money or time wasn't wasted this cycle for nothing! I hope she-that-should-not-be-named leaves soon!

MzImpatient: Thank you for your reply, and I'm sorry about you daughter. I know that would make me upset, too. But just know that she loves you and always will! And as far as the guilt goes, I think that just comes with motherhood. It's like right after you give birth, the doctor gives you a big stamp on the forehead that says "Guilty." No matter how good a mother you are, that feeling will show up sometimes. And I think you're doing the right thing by letting her maintain a loving relationship with her dad and grandma. Even though that's hard for you, your daughter needs time with them as well. I think what you are doing means you're a pretty good mom!!!


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: That's a fabulous idea!!! Spending time with my kids is my favorite thing to do! I'm already thinking of things we could do (Go Cart racing comes to mind). My niece is coming over today for a few hours, so I might wait until later. Thank you!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Well...checking in...

10 dpo - this has been an unusual cycle. I O-ed earlier than in my known history (likely CD 12). Normally by now I'm having massive bb pain. This cycle, I can only feel the slightest twinge of pain if I intentionally look for it. The past 5-6 cycles I've gotten up nearly every night with heartburn or have at least one night during my LP where I cannot sleep at all, no matter how tired I am. I've been excessively tired (but that could be attributed to school starting). 

Did a FRER on Thursday (8 dpo - WAY too early!) - BFN. Not sure what to think. Don't want to hope too much. 

I'm thinking my body may finally be getting back into hormonal balance - at the bare minimum. And, I'm okay with that. :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Positive opk for me this morning! Planning on bding every night until temp rise. :)


----------



## ProfWife

Good luck, Burgbrandy!


----------



## MzImpatient

Hopeful and Momwithbabies thank you for the encouragement.

Also, my answer test is darker today! I can see a second line with no trouble at all. I'm scared of a chem, af is due in 5 days so I'll make it official if she doesn't show


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey, just checking in. Not sure on cycle day guesting about 18. :wacko:

:blush:I'm going slightly back on my testing ban. I go to the fertility clinic on the 20 th of August and AF is due around then so if the witch doesn't arrive before then I will test. 
There's no point sitting through an appointment if I don't need it right?:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Re preseed: I used it for ages as I tried everything. This month I dumped the oil of primrose and the preseed and I actually think it was easier to identify the right cm for bding.I don't think I will be going back to using either. People get pregnant all the time without this stuff.:growlmad:

:headspin:


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful : ooo I will def have to watch under the dome. Ziplining was incredible!!


----------



## Buttercup84

So, 4 days of negative OPKs so far. I had 3 days of EWCM but none today, not sure what's happening really! I feel like my PCOS could be playing tricks on me but i'll continue to chart and probably BD every other day until I know a bit more. Hope all you ladies are doing OK and good luck to those due to test shortly :thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

just to post a update, af went a couple of days ago and we bd yesterday


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks @momwithbabies! I think my plan for very little attention paid to TTC/ temping/ and no early testing is the plan for me here on out.

@ProfWife: I hope your lack of symptoms is meaningful, obviously in favor of a BFP, but hormones regulating is a good thing, too!

@burgbrandy: FX!

Good luck, MzImpatient!

@Lazydaisys: I think testing early in your circumstance makes sense, I'd probably do it too!

@omgbaby: watch Under the Dome, you won't be disappointed! I would try to see if the episodes are online on on-demand to catch up!

Good luck, Buttercup84! I agree that's weird, but I usually get a positive OPK on the last day of EWCM or the day after, so I'd keep testing!


----------



## MzImpatient

it's a definite positive! I'm so excited! I'm actually 9dpo :) I o'd cd 13


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, MzImpatient!


----------



## MzImpatient

as soon as I can get my tablet working i'll take a good pic!! I can't believe this I'm in shock!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats mzimpatient! Happy and healthy rainbow for you!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX :hugs: I really think that you'll have a better chance and you'll continue to feel better this month because the meds will help you more! Are you going to have the relaxed approach again this month? I'm still temping during af, but I'm doing it whenever I wake up opposed to doing it at a certain time every morning since I already know my pattern. :) I'll go back to the schedule after af ends, but it's nice to be a little more relaxed with it for now. I'm joining you with going back to opks this month. It will happen for both of us! :hugs:

@momwithbabies Thanks! I hope you all did something amazing and special together! Go Cart racing sounds like a fun idea. :happydance:

@ProfWife I hope you get your BFP this month! I agree though that if it's your hormones balancing out that's a great sign too and your BFP will be closer for sure! Don't worry; 8 dpo is too early. :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you! :flower:

@burgbrandy Good luck!! :flower:

@MzImpatient I'm so happy that it's darker! :happydance: :happydance: I understand the fear, but try to relax as much as possible. We are all wishing you the best! Are you going to go to a doctor soon or are you waiting to pass af day?

@Lazydaisys I understand needing to test. I hope it's positive and you don't have to go to the appointment! Good luck! :flower:

@omgbaby I would like to go ziplining in the future! Under the Dome comes on Mondays. You may be able to catch up with the others online. Let me know what you think once you watch it! :flower:

@Buttercup84 I think you're on the right track with continuing the opks, charting, and BDing every other day! I hope that it's in this next week for you! Good luck! :flower:

@magicwhisper Good luck! :flower:

AFM I'm CD 4. I'm temping but not at the exact same time every morning. I will go back to temping at the same time once af is gone. I'll probably be picking up the opks and anything else we decide to use at the beginning of the week. I'm considering switching things up a bit since we will be using opks this month again. We usually start bd at least by cd 12 and go every day until temp rises. I think we will go every other day until the positive opk and then as many times as possible within the 12-36 hours and presumbably the temp should rise after. I wonder if we have been trying to prepare for it too much in the past. Perhaps if we don't have all those days ahead of time and then just have a lot right before it that will help. I think that's the plan for now. It may change. I will definitely watch cm patterns though and use opks as the second sign and then confirm with temps. TV for me on Sunday: preseason football games, Breaking Bad(!!), True Blood, The Newsroom, Dexter, Ray Donovan


----------



## mummy2o

MzImpatient said:


> as soon as I can get my tablet working i'll take a good pic!! I can't believe this I'm in shock!

Congrats. Sending lots of :dust: your way.


----------



## lesh07

MzImpatient said:


> it's a definite positive! I'm so excited! I'm actually 9dpo :) I o'd cd 13

Congrats Hunni. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time for you. Xx


----------



## KatyW

Congrats, MzImpatient!!


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats Mzimpatient!! Hope it is sticky  Can't wait to see darker lines!


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi girlies

Sorry i have be awol. Me and the OH decided to have a little break from ttc. But slowly trying again. i haven't tracked this cycle. So don't know when i ov or if we dtd at the right time. I am now cd40. No sign of af! My longest cycle since tracking was 46. So just got to wait. I have been doing hpts but they have been negative. :(

congrats to all that got the bfps!! I hope you have a h&h 9 months :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

Fallen8905 said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> Sorry i have be awol. Me and the OH decided to have a little break from ttc. But slowly trying again. i haven't tracked this cycle. So don't know when i ov or if we dtd at the right time. I am now cd40. No sign of af! My longest cycle since tracking was 46. So just got to wait. I have been doing hpts but they have been negative. :(
> 
> congrats to all that got the bfps!! I hope you have a h&h 9 months :)

Welcome back! :hi: I hope the break away and the more relaxed approach helps. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

@MzImpatient - congrats hun!!!!! that's awesome!!!! h&h 9mos! :happydance:

@Lazydaisys - i hope you won't need the appt!! :) And i agree with the preseed. didn't do anything for me when i used it.

@Buttercup84 - keep testing! should be soon!!!

@magicwhisper - glad af is gone!

@Fallen8905 - welcome back!!!! hope it goes easy for you.



AFM: 10dpo, noticed after showers the passed two or three days, i'm having a lot more stray hairs than before??? really odd, not normally. anyone know if this could be a symptom? I also flossed my teeth yesterday and the one gum was bleeding like crazy, i was shocked, i hardly touched it.


----------



## momwithbabies

MzImpatient: That's amazing!!! Congratulations and best of luck to you and your family!!!

AFM: I'm feeling less emotional (thank goodness), and we ended up going to Chuck E. Cheese and then to the Smurfs 2 movie. I think the kids went to sleep about midnight, but it was a lot of fun! It got my mind off of things:) Only bad thing was that since I ate really, really bad foods yesterday (doughnuts, Taco Bell, popcorn, pizza, etc.), I woke up this morning feeling I was about to toss my cookies! I think I had that nasty acid reflux!!! I've only had that before when I was pregnant, but I guess I'm getting too old for eating like that! Lol!!!! Feeling better, AF is still annoying me with her "flow," but I'm CD 5. Hopefully she will die down soon.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: I'm doing exactly what I did last cycle in terms of charting. No more temping for me until I see fertile CM (watery or EW) and will start OPKs/temping then. I will use OPKs until I see a positive, then temp until 7 DPO just to be sure I've seen a temp shift and then wait until 14 DPO to temp or test. It really worked out great last cycle, spent very little time thinking about TTC, just focusing on making sure I'm ovulating and then leaving it alone. The one thing I will do differently is make certain we have sex the day I have peak CM. I have one day that is unmistakably peak CM, usually day before or day of a pos OPK and we never seem to manage to have sex that day! This cycle, I don't care if Hubster has to come home for a quickie at lunchtime, we will have sex that day!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yey for mzimpatients bfp!  xxxxxxx


----------



## mummy2o

mommyxofxone said:


> AFM: 10dpo, noticed after showers the passed two or three days, i'm having a lot more stray hairs than before??? really odd, not normally. anyone know if this could be a symptom? I also flossed my teeth yesterday and the one gum was bleeding like crazy, i was shocked, i hardly touched it.

My gum bleed when I got 2 out of 3 BFP. My DS and m/c. Hopefully it will be a good sign for you.


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations on the new BFP!!!


----------



## RaeChay

MzImpatient- congrats!!!woohoo!! Have you got your tablet working yet? It makes my heart so happy to see those lines :D

Ok I have to chime in with tv shows. We watch via a combo of iTunes or Netflix, so these are in no particular order:
Game of thrones
Dexter
True blood
Breaking bad
Parks and rec (SO sad that Chris and Anne are leaving)
New girl
Futurama (yep haha)
30 rock
And I watch mad men when he's at work (he's a firefighter with 24 hour shifts...and he thinks mad men is boring).


----------



## pathos

:dance::dance: congrats mzimpatients! hehe


----------



## Lazydaisys

Help me! I'm getting early testing temptation!!

' clear bfp or nothing at all' I won't. I could only be 7dpo at most. I know it's not sensible, I don't have any cheap tests and won't test.

Maybe I actually want this tooooooo much:(. ( My husband says i want this too much!) I'm also trying to be hopeful but also cushion my disappointment of my last proper attempt being another bfn. I've only been back from holiday one day and I've planned stuff to keep me busy this week but I can slowly feel the ttc craziness taking over me again. Hoping my chilled out approach returns tomorrow. It's the symptom spotting that make it all consuming. I'm questioning every twinge, burp, headache, hunger, ache and feeling:-( better go as I'm tired! Normal tired????? Lol xx

Thanks for the vent x


----------



## pathos

i think i wont be testing in august, probably i will not even ovulate in august :cry:

i removed cb digital readings from my chart. i have 2 IC positives now. during the day i have either creamy or sticky cm, and later in the day i notice ewcm. i guess all signs lead to pcos. multiple eggs would not cause such mess, right?


----------



## melann13

Congrats MzImpatient! Where's that pic you promised? :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lazydaisys: GO BIG OR GO HOME! And I don't think there's any such think as wanting it "too much" :) 

@pathos: I don't know if it's PCOS, per se, there's a lot of hormone disruption that can cause weird things. I'd agree there's a hormonal imbalance, but don't think you can diagnose PCOS without FSH and LH tests (blood ones). I'd get a doctor to check your various hormones, thyroid, FSH, LH, prolactin, testosterone, etc. and try not to worry. Even if it's a hormonal thing, even PCOS, it's treatable.


----------



## ProfWife

Yup - PCOS is treatable and there are new advances all the time. It's likely being recategorized as a metabolic disorder rather than a fertility disorder. Once that happens I think more money gets released for studying how it affects women.


----------



## mommyxofxone

pathos said:


> i think i wont be testing in august, probably i will not even ovulate in august :cry:
> 
> i removed cb digital readings from my chart. i have 2 IC positives now. during the day i have either creamy or sticky cm, and later in the day i notice ewcm. i guess all signs lead to pcos. multiple eggs would not cause such mess, right?

:( i'm sorry hun, that's such crap. :( hoping it's still coming for you. thinking of you.





afm had a serious heatwave today, which is not normal before af. normally i'm cold the days leading up. I even took my temp which was 99.1 And i'm a complete only in the 97s. The days leading up to my bfp with dd, i was driving home from work, af was due friday, i think it was the same day i got my negative, (10dpo) and i was SO hot. it was november and i was blasting the air con in the car. i remember thinking it was weird and i must be getting sick. Nothing else happened, it passed later that day and didn't come back. So 10dpo is too early for me yet, i know i'd get a neg even if i WAS pg. so the plan is to test tues or wed (if i can hold out to wed) at 12 and 13 dpo, when i got my pos with dd. It's also the same lot! so i know they're good.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone Good luck with those signs!! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@momwithbabies I'm so glad you had such a good time. We always take my niece to Chuck E. Cheese. She loves it. I've started to get more stomach issues with certain foods now too. :( I hope you feel better soon and that af leaves! :flower:

@ClandestineTX Good luck catching the peak day! :happydance: There's nothing wrong with quickies. I honestly think we need them with all the bding that we do when ttc. :haha: 

@mummy2o & @kksy9b & melann13 How are you all? Any new symptoms or cool appointments coming up? :happydance:

@RaeChay I agree with every single show you wrote! I love them all! I was also surprised to see Chris and Anne leave Parks and Rec. I think they will be on half the season at least. Breaking Bad is back tonight!!! I'm watching! :thumbup:

@Lazydaisys :hugs: I totally understand when the urge and need to test strikes! Try to wait to 11 dpo at least. That seems to be the day when tests can reasonably start to be positive. Of course that is still too early sometimes as well. I agree with ClandestineTX. Some people don't want it at all or never really have to want it for long. It's natural that we want it and think about it and obsess over it at times. I'm right there with you wanting it sooo much! We're here for you whether you test early or not. :hugs: Good luck! :flower:

@pathos I'm not sure. :hugs: The different positives and cm is confusing though. :hugs: I'd continue to monitor cm and bd whenever possible just in case.

@ProfWife I hope PCOS does get categorized as something else if it means they will start funding it and studying it more. Fertility issues should be studied and treated just as much as other issues. :thumbup:


----------



## pathos

ClandestineTX said:


> @Lazydaisys: GO BIG OR GO HOME! And I don't think there's any such think as wanting it "too much" :)
> 
> @pathos: I don't know if it's PCOS, per se, there's a lot of hormone disruption that can cause weird things. I'd agree there's a hormonal imbalance, but don't think you can diagnose PCOS without FSH and LH tests (blood ones). I'd get a doctor to check your various hormones, thyroid, FSH, LH, prolactin, testosterone, etc. and try not to worry. Even if it's a hormonal thing, even PCOS, it's treatable.

i have grave's disease, maybe thyroid is the culprit. i was checked in April and it looked normal, i usually get checked in every 6 months. but it is just a regular house doctor. 

who does these blood tests? should i bug an endocrinologist or a gynecologist? who takes care of your thyroid issues? ttc and thyroid are closely related.


----------



## RaeChay

pathos said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> @Lazydaisys: GO BIG OR GO HOME! And I don't think there's any such think as wanting it "too much" :)
> 
> @pathos: I don't know if it's PCOS, per se, there's a lot of hormone disruption that can cause weird things. I'd agree there's a hormonal imbalance, but don't think you can diagnose PCOS without FSH and LH tests (blood ones). I'd get a doctor to check your various hormones, thyroid, FSH, LH, prolactin, testosterone, etc. and try not to worry. Even if it's a hormonal thing, even PCOS, it's treatable.
> 
> i have grave's disease, maybe thyroid is the culprit. i was checked in April and it looked normal, i usually get checked in every 6 months. but it is just a regular house doctor.
> 
> who does these blood tests? should i bug an endocrinologist or a gynecologist? who takes care of your thyroid issues? ttc and thyroid are closely related.Click to expand...

A general practitioner should be qualified for running blood tests. However, you can probably ask for a referral to an endocrinologist if you have an established diagnosis- particularly if you have (or suspect having) more than one hormonal disorder. They will have better resources to help you. And certainly a reproductive endocrinologist would be right up your alley- but they may give you the runaround if you've been TTC for less than one year.

Additionally, I have no idea how your medical system works in Germany.


----------



## stargazer0726

Hey everyone, I just got home from the worse camping trip ever!!! No campfire, rain and sleepless nights. As soon as I got home I took an opk and it was dark but not positive which means (I think) that I will get a positive tomorrow or Tuesday which means not bding on our camping trip from hell will probably be ok, so far this cycle we have been able to bd every other day and now we will probably go on a few day marathon. Keeping fingers crossed!!! But I've also decided I'm going to try and not stress about it so much. I have 2 beautiful children and if that's all I'm supposed to have im ok with that. I would love to have more but I can't let that consume my life!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@mommyxofxone: good luck to you!!!



RaeChay said:


> pathos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> @Lazydaisys: GO BIG OR GO HOME! And I don't think there's any such think as wanting it "too much" :)
> 
> @pathos: I don't know if it's PCOS, per se, there's a lot of hormone disruption that can cause weird things. I'd agree there's a hormonal imbalance, but don't think you can diagnose PCOS without FSH and LH tests (blood ones). I'd get a doctor to check your various hormones, thyroid, FSH, LH, prolactin, testosterone, etc. and try not to worry. Even if it's a hormonal thing, even PCOS, it's treatable.
> 
> i have grave's disease, maybe thyroid is the culprit. i was checked in April and it looked normal, i usually get checked in every 6 months. but it is just a regular house doctor.
> 
> who does these blood tests? should i bug an endocrinologist or a gynecologist? who takes care of your thyroid issues? ttc and thyroid are closely related.Click to expand...
> 
> A general practitioner should be qualified for running blood tests. However, you can probably ask for a referral to an endocrinologist if you have an established diagnosis- particularly if you have (or suspect having) more than one hormonal disorder. They will have better resources to help you. And certainly a reproductive endocrinologist would be right up your alley- but they may give you the runaround if you've been TTC for less than one year.
> 
> Additionally, I have no idea how your medical system works in Germany.Click to expand...

My thyroid was medicated and monitored for hypothyroidism (plus 2 nodules and a cyst) by an endocrinologist. Then I changed general practitioners to someone who knows what they are doing and she's now handling my thyroid and ran a full reproductive hormone panel (and a ton of other things). Most GPs are NOT qualified to handle thyroid problems, they do not keep up with the advances in the medical journals or recommendations for treatment. Had I stuck with the endocrinologist, I'd still be miserable and under-medicated and on the wrong type of medication! I do know there are GPs, OB/GYNs, regular endocrinologists and RE's who actually know how to treat thyroid conditions effectively - may need to search online for doctors in your area. 

@pathos: How was your Grave's treated? I know some people end up hypothyroid after certain types of treatment. And when you say your thyroid was checked in April and it "looked normal" - I'm assuming labs? If you have those, compare them to the recommendations, here:
https://thyroidguidelines.net/pregnancy

Note: TTC levels should be the same as those recommended for 1st trimester.


----------



## pathos

thank you! thank you! i always get confused about this stuff. 

i got a temp rise today, i will see if i can confirm ov. I will make an appointment anyway. In September, I complete my 1 year of tccing. No one can deny me any tests! Haha.

clandestine, i used regular anti thyroid medicine. I called doctor's office, and asked for my levels. They refused to tell me the exact levels but they assured me I haven't gone from hyper to hypo.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@pathos: things that make me uncomfortable, "they assured me I haven't gone from hyper to hypo." Hopefully this is correct, but they should have no trouble giving you copies of your lab work results! 

Here's a decent list of hypothyroidism risks/ symptoms:
https://thyroid.about.com/cs/basics_starthere/a/hypochecklist.htm

Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi Hopeful! Sorry that the witch got you last cycle but sounds like you have a good plan for this one...good luck!! :flower:

AFM, things have been going great, thanks for asking! We got back late last night from a trip home to tell the families...and they were all really surprised but over the moon happy ( we've always kept a tight lid on when we would start trying). Symptom wise I can definitely notice a difference over the last few weeks! I am nauseated just about every night but thankfully haven't gotten sick yet. Have also been crazy emotional the last week...which is extremely usual for me and hard to get used to. But every time I start crying or feel sick or have cramps etc just reminds me that baby is in there growing so I'm loving every minute of it  

Good luck to you ladies....I hope to see some BFPs soon! Sounds like several of you sr getting close to testing!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies. temp drop today. trying not to be too down about it. possibly testing in the am.


----------



## melann13

Hi Hopeful,
So far so good over here! My gender/anatomy scan isn't until Sept 3rd when I'll be 21weeks 2 days, so later than most, but I wanted DH to be able to come and he'll be away on business for the week before that.
Definitely showing, feeling pretty good, slight back pain, I had my energy ramp up between weeks 14-17 but now the last few days I've been exhausted again. But we've started picking out things for the nursery, so that's super fun. I'm very crafty, so we're making almost everything. Just thankful for every day!
Thanks Hopeful for keeping up such a great thread. I check up on it often and keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## chulie

kksy9b said:


> Hi Hopeful! Sorry that the witch got you last cycle but sounds like you have a good plan for this one...good luck!! :flower:
> 
> AFM, things have been going great, thanks for asking! We got back late last night from a trip home to tell the families...and they were all really surprised but over the moon happy ( we've always kept a tight lid on when we would start trying). Symptom wise I can definitely notice a difference over the last few weeks! I am nauseated just about every night but thankfully haven't gotten sick yet. Have also been crazy emotional the last week...which is extremely usual for me and hard to get used to. But every time I start crying or feel sick or have cramps etc just reminds me that baby is in there growing so I'm loving every minute of it
> 
> Good luck to you ladies....I hope to see some BFPs soon! Sounds like several of you sr getting close to testing!!

Glad to hear things are going so well!!!! I'm the same....whenever I'm sick it's just a nice reminder that all is well...hahaha...

Good luck to all you ladies testing soon!!! I am passing on every ounce of babydust I can find!!!


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry Hopeful that AF arrived. Next cycle for sure.

I just got back from the midwife and I won't be consultant lead despite my weight and they are going to treat this pregnancy like a first one due to the 7 year gap between them. Its quiet nice since it his OH 1st. We will be offered extra scans though so all in all I'm having a wonderful pregnancy. Sickness more or less gone now, still comes back for an hour or two in the afternoon if I haven't eaten. I'm a big emotional mess and cry to nearly everything but OH who only seems to piss me off in some shape or form. He has been super good though and not made me do a lot overall.


----------



## omgbaby

I'm so tired. I tried to start Under the Dome the other day but didn't get far. I do want to watch tho, maybe I'll try again tonight


----------



## al335003

I ladies! I've been reading up on everyone, since I've been MIA for a few days. I'm CD 25 now ... Maybe 5 DPO. Since TTC for so long I can pretty much explain away every pre-AF/TWW symptom BUT last Wednesday (strong +opk) I experienced an intense fainting feeling out of nowhere. I have never had this happen before... I'm really really hoping its a good sign of..... Something, anything! 

Anyone have a similar experience? 

Also, looks like my doc is officially done with me and we'll be referred to an RE specialist soon. Was crushed over this news Friday but I guess it will be a good thing to talk to someone who really knows what they're doing... I just hope I can afford it... Ugh


----------



## chulie

al335003 said:


> I ladies! I've been reading up on everyone, since I've been MIA for a few days. I'm CD 25 now ... Maybe 5 DPO. Since TTC for so long I can pretty much explain away every pre-AF/TWW symptom BUT last Wednesday (strong +opk) I experienced an intense fainting feeling out of nowhere. I have never had this happen before... I'm really really hoping its a good sign of..... Something, anything!
> 
> Anyone have a similar experience?
> 
> Also, looks like my doc is officially done with me and we'll be referred to an RE specialist soon. Was crushed over this news Friday but I guess it will be a good thing to talk to someone who really knows what they're doing... I just hope I can afford it... Ugh

I just went back and checked my notes and it was around 6-7 dpo I ha dizziness as one of my symptoms...I do remember feeling faint and kinda unstable. Hahaha. I don't want to get your hopes up if its different for you but....just had to share what was in my notes. Good luck!!


----------



## Kalush

Congrats MzImpatient!

We've been super busy, have been able to read up, no time to reply. I hope everyone has a good week. Good luck to those in the tww, hope to see more bfp's soon! Still waiting to O here, could be up to another two weeks. They way things are going it'll go by way to fast.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@stargazer0726 I'm so sorry you had such a terrible time while camping. I'm glad that you didn't miss ovulation though and that you are back home. :thumbup: 

@pathos Yay for a temp rise! I hope you can confirm ovulation soon! :thumbup:

@kksy9b Thanks! I'm thinking if I direct all/most of the bd this cycle to those two-three days after my positive opk (assuming cm and temp confirms the same time frame) then it might work. :shrug: :haha: I bet telling your families was such fun! Our families will probably be surprised as well. The symptoms are wonderful reminders of baby. I'm glad you are doing well. :flower:

@mommyxofxone The drop may not mean anything bad if your lp is 14 days again this month. :thumbup: Good luck if you test in the morning! :thumbup:

@melann13 I really appreciate that! :hugs: I'm so glad to hear that everything is going well and that you are getting prepared for baby there! Fun times! I bet the wait to find out the gender is so hard, but I would definitely want my husband to be there too! :) I'm eagerly awaiting the news! :flower:

@chulie Thanks! :flower:

@mummy2o It's okay to be emotional! :thumbup: I'm glad everything is going well. Keep us updated! :flower:

@omgbaby I have the latest episode of Under the Dome on my dvr! We'll probably watch it later tonight. We watched Teen Wolf tonight, but missed Under the Dome. :flower:

@al335003 :hi: I'm not sure about it, but I have heard people have experienced feeling faint, dizzy, or nauseous around ovulation. I totally understand the feeling of hoping that new symptoms/strange feelings are good signs of something. Good luck! :flower: It might be good to talk with an RE if he/she knows more or could put you on the right path. Fingers crossed for a BFP and no trip to the RE though. 

@Kalush I hope O comes soon for you! :flower:


----------



## Buttercup84

So I have dashed crosshairs on my ff chart. No positive opks as yet but my darkest was yesterday (cd13) but apparently I oved cd11, I guess if its dashed then its not for sure and I'll keep bding and testing for now. We only bded cd 7, 11 and 13 so hope I'm in with a chance if its right! Cd 14 now and not testing til 29th so 16 days left...


----------



## Mrs A

Buttercup84 said:


> So I have dashed crosshairs on my ff chart. No positive opks as yet but my darkest was yesterday (cd13) but apparently I oved cd11, I guess if its dashed then its not for sure and I'll keep bding and testing for now. We only bded cd 7, 11 and 13 so hope I'm in with a chance if its right! Cd 14 now and not testing til 29th so 16 days left...

Ill say o is more likely to be today. Fx xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, I stumbled across something and it's so exciting and non-ttc related. I think you may like it! I know you can't hear the excitement in my voice so here is an example of me right now. :laugh2: :haha: I think I'm so excited because I had a patch of disappointment, sadness, and frustration hit me but also because this is cool.

I love photography. It's always been something that makes me so happy. I love being able to capture a moment and also sharing and seeing what others capture as well. I found a photo-a-day type of challenge online while looking around. There is a new list of daily photo prompts for each month and you are supposed to take a photo that relates to that prompt on the corresponding day. You can see other people's photos and share your photos on any social site including directly with the lady who created it. 

However, I thought we could do this together if anyone else wants to participate. We could share the photo on the corresponding day or wait and save them until the end of the month and create a photo collage to share all of the photos. I think I would combine mine to form a big photo collage to show at the end of the month, but share on random days as well or write what mine is for the day. You could find photos online or just write your answer instead of taking a picture if that is easier or better for you as well. 

Here's the link to the site that explains it more in detail and tells how to share with others on social sites (only if you want). I'm attaching the photo prompt list for August so you can get an idea of what they are. We will be starting late for the month, but I figured we could just start today for the 13th and continue with the rest of the month. The prompt for August 13 is "Fast". The goal is to show speed in a photo (or describe something you see today in words if you would rather do it that way). 

There's no pressure to participate. I told my husband about it and we might make it a bit of a challenge to see which one of us can capture the best photo. :haha: I figure this could be something fun and something that encourages me to see things or do things while focusing on ttc. If anyone is interested I can start adding the prompt and explanation each morning so you don't have to look back to this post. Let me know if you do want me to do that or if you are interested in doing this at all.
 



Attached Files:







AUGUST-photo-a-day.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopeful2014

Buttercup84 said:


> So I have dashed crosshairs on my ff chart. No positive opks as yet but my darkest was yesterday (cd13) but apparently I oved cd11, I guess if its dashed then its not for sure and I'll keep bding and testing for now. We only bded cd 7, 11 and 13 so hope I'm in with a chance if its right! Cd 14 now and not testing til 29th so 16 days left...

I agree that you should keep bding, testing, and monitoring cm since FF is not sure and it seems a little early. It probably gave you crosshairs since the temps have gone up some and you marked S following the ewcm because I think it's thinking your fertile cm is over. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Mrs A

Hopeful2014 said:


> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> So I have dashed crosshairs on my ff chart. No positive opks as yet but my darkest was yesterday (cd13) but apparently I oved cd11, I guess if its dashed then its not for sure and I'll keep bding and testing for now. We only bded cd 7, 11 and 13 so hope I'm in with a chance if its right! Cd 14 now and not testing til 29th so 16 days left...
> 
> I agree that you should keep bding, testing, and monitoring cm since FF is not sure and it seems a little early. It probably gave you crosshairs since the temps have gone up some and you marked S following the ewcm because I think it's thinking you are past the fertile cm.Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly xx


----------



## ProfWife

Temps starting to drop. If tomorrow is as low or lower I'll pull my name from testing as it won't be needed.

Trying to decide if I should schedule the SIS with my doc and get on Clomid or just leave it alone for a few months and focus on just keeping it even with school and all.

I'm a little down. Starting to feel like this just isn't going to happen for us.


----------



## Hopeful2014

ProfWife said:


> Temps starting to drop. If tomorrow is as low or lower I'll pull my name from testing as it won't be needed.
> 
> Trying to decide if I should schedule the SIS with my doc and get on Clomid or just leave it alone for a few months and focus on just keeping it even with school and all.
> 
> I'm a little down. Starting to feel like this just isn't going to happen for us.

I'm so sorry that you're feeling that way. :hugs: :hugs: It *will* happen for you. You deserve to be happy. I hope the school day passes quickly for you and that you're able to find some time to relax.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:cry: :bfn:


----------



## chulie

Mommyxo....I'm so sorry....xoxoxox..


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi all!

Just wanted to drop in and give a quick update on the RE appt and the bday weekend. 

Philly was fantastic! Highly recommend Vernick Food & Drink if you're ever in the area. Excellent!

Before that had my RE appt and he's great! The good news was that he felt like this cycle might be a good one based on the thickness of my lining, etc. This was 6 dpo so too early to tell anything definitive but when the RE says you "might" be prego, you take it! The bad news was that he found what looked like a cyst on my right ovary that he "didn't like the look of". There's a good chance it's clomid related and will work itself out, but if not, will need further tests and potential removal. 

In either case, we're full steam ahead on an additional round of clomid, this time IUI style with implantation on Day 12 of my next cycle (assuming this one isn't it) ... good news is that we're in the Dominican Republic leading up to that so plenty of distraction!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## omgbaby

Can I just say lunch isn't coming quick enough? LOL

Hopeful I love photography. Took 2 classes in high school & went to college for photo but they taught the same high school stuff!! Lol
Do you have a camera? I have a Nikon camera but for some reason it won't stay on & it's fairly new. Even with new batteries it still cuts off


----------



## ProfWife

@omgbaby- I had a canon that did that. In our case it was that we were using rechargeable batteries rather than the good batteries. It made a world of difference.

@hopeful - I'm at a point where I am realizing I really need to stop putting my happiness in whether or not I am pregnant. Even if I were to get pregnant, there would be no guarantee that I won't miscarry (as many have done) or that there won't be any other issues (I've had 3 friends recently have little ones either be sleeping angels or left shortly after saying hello). I can't allow myself to put so much pressure on it since there will always be something else that would be a source or worry. The whole process is just sapping the joy from my life a little more each month. I can't continue to allow that to happen. So, I'm trying to take a pause and see what should happen from here.


----------



## magicwhisper

Hey all, just to update

roughly o is due Friday and I am starting to get cm. But we don't chart so when we both get home on Friday we will be hopefully xD


----------



## pathos

mommyxofxone, :hugs: sorry for the bfn, but af hasn't hit you, right?

ProfWife, i put my signature under your words. it may sound pessimistic to some but there is so much truth in them. some days i feel like the whole "journey" drains my energy. but of course there are some other days I feel like a happy butterfly. ups and downs. i hope you will get in the up mood soon. i image the whole process as a test i endure willingly (so i always have to option to quit anytime i want.) 

i ve just realized your avatar pic. is rings. I thought it was a metal piece sculpture of a woman resting her drooping head over her hand, her knees bent. and I took it as a classic representation of melancholy :blush: - i realized it because i was planning to suggest something more cheerful to boost your mood :dohh: but of course there is nothing moody in rings hehe.


----------



## mommyxofxone

pathos said:


> mommyxofxone, :hugs: sorry for the bfn, but af hasn't hit you, right?
> 
> ProfWife, i put my signature under your words. it may sound pessimistic to some but there is so much truth in them. some days i feel like the whole "journey" drains my energy. but of course there are some other days I feel like a happy butterfly. ups and downs. i hope you will get in the up mood soon. i image the whole process as a test i endure willingly (so i always have to option to quit anytime i want.)
> 
> i ve just realized your avatar pic. is rings. I thought it was a metal piece sculpture of a woman resting her drooping head over her hand, her knees bent. and I took it as a classic representation of melancholy :blush: - i realized it because i was planning to suggest something more cheerful to boost your mood :dohh: but of course there is nothing moody in rings hehe.

no you're right, if i'm still at a 13 day lp though i'm really due tomorrow, but with my cycle last month af may not come til friday. i really don't know, this cycle is so whacked out. Trying to stay positive. Soemthing is happening as i've been having on off cramps on the left side all day.


----------



## ProfWife

I wasn't trying to sound pessimistic. In a way I think it is healthier than believing it HAS to happen for me or that something has been messed up or wrong in my life if it doesn't. I have to be happy - with or without a pregnancy. If we are not able to, I'm sure there are several children who need a loving home and two parents ready to give them the whole world for the rest of their lives. I've always known that, but it's time for my head to tell my heart.

Oh...and the ring picture was taken on our 4th or 5th annivsary. I tried to get creative with the new camera my in-laws sent me. It took me nearly 40 minutes to get them to balance just right!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone :hugs: It's not over yet. 

@gabbygabz I'm glad you had such a nice weekend away. That sounds like good news from the RE as well. I hope this is your month!! I'm glad your RE sounds optimistic for this month and is working out good ideas for you just in case! I hope the cyst goes away on it's own. :thumbup: Good luck!! :flower:

@omgbaby I took photography classes in high school. It was so fun to actually develop the photos in the dark room. :thumbup: I would like to do it now though because I really think I could do a better job. I've heard good things about Nikon cameras. Could you take it back or contact Nikon? I use my iPhone for random shots, but I also have a Kodak camera. I really want to get one of those really nice, expensive ones. I've told myself I might allow it once I have a little one. blush: I know I shouldn't make this dependent on that, but I would feel like I had a reason to spend the money then and I don't really need it. :haha:) 

@ProfWife I'm so sorry to hear about your friends. I know that struggling yourself and seeing/knowing about all of that could be so worrisome. :hugs: It's not fair that we have to wait and that some of us have losses once we finally get those lines. I genuinely believe it will happen for you, but I understand needing to take some time to think about it all. :hugs:

@magicwhisper :flower: Good luck!

@pathos Another high temp! :) I have those ups and downs as well. I think that's what keeps us going sometimes. The ups are easy and make me want to add a little baby to the life I'm already enjoying. The downs are so painful but make me realize why I still need to keep trying as depressing as that can be at times. 


Ladies, I know we all want this so badly. I think as long as that is the case that it will happen for each of us. You're right though; there are other options out there whether it be our own individual pregnancies or surrogacy or adoption. I ask myself do I want this. YES! Then it will happen for me. It will happen for each of you as well. Maybe it's not the way we imagined or maybe it will be but something else comes first, but it will happen! 

I'm not sure if any of you remember when I said how my husband is usually pretty calm about it all but that he was sad a little after reading about Jimmy Fallon having a baby. I read an article tonight that describes his daughter's name "Winnie" and part of it was that she was their win. They struggled for five years to get pregnant, had losses, and their baby was just born with a surrogate. But that smile on his face is so appreciative and loving and he said, "I know people have tried much longer [than we did to have a baby], but if there's anyone out there who is trying and they're just losing hope  just hang in there," Fallon said. "Try every avenue. Try anything you can do, 'cause you'll get there. You'll end up with a family, and it's so worth it. It is the most 'worth it' thing." I believe that is very true and that we will all have that. One way or another! :friends:

Read the whole article and flip through the slideshow of other celebrities who struggled here.


----------



## Rikkitikki

Wowie, love how this thread continues on! I had a BFN from May, I'm sorry that I didn't get back with that! Hubby has been in Oregon, and me in Nebraska since June, but today (13th) is CD1 and I'm leaving for Oregon (finally!)
Will this thread continue on to September? I guess that would put me testing on or around Sept 10th?
Hopeful2014, how wonderful are you to keep this going so well for all of us? Thanks!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Rikkitikki said:


> Wowie, love how this thread continues on! I had a BFN from May, I'm sorry that I didn't get back with that! Hubby has been in Oregon, and me in Nebraska since June, but today (13th) is CD1 and I'm leaving for Oregon (finally!)
> Will this thread continue on to September? I guess that would put me testing on or around Sept 10th?
> Hopeful2014, how wonderful are you to keep this going so well for all of us? Thanks!

:hi: Thanks and welcome back!! We will absolutely be here for September. I'll update your date. I'm glad you'll be heading out to Oregon to join your husband. How have you been? Good luck! :flower:


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks again Hopeful for another positive message! I am continually grateful for this thread and the support we all give each other. I'm so glad this thread has been a perpetual one rather than renewing it every month. It means our stories are all here together. Imagine someone compiling them into one huge document?? What a story! Anyone into narrative research? These and the journal blogs that some of you have would make fascinating narrative research into the struggles of TTC, pregnancy, losses, births and parenting... Wish I had nothing to do and plenty of time and money... I'd consider taking it up as a hobby 

AFM, I had really early crosshairs on both FF and ovufriend on CD 11 (Sunday). If that's right, our BD timing was... um... ok... five days before, three days before and the day of. Not bad, but I was pestering DH to BD the day before but he wasn't into it at all (he's just taken up jogging/walking and was exhausted!). Considering I've just accepted a new job for this academic year, it might be best that I don't actually get a BFP this cycle! Can't imagine new employers would be too thrilled about it (but then again... bring it on!). 

Take care everyone. :hugs:


----------



## chulie

I do agree this is one unique thread!!!! ;) 

Hopeful I love that story about Jimmy Fallon! How sweet on the name of his daughter! 

I actually hope NONE of you are here for September because you've all moved over! Xoxoxox xox. 

Speaking of cameras. We can have a Canon DSLR. I think it the 40D???? We love it. Although its great to capture those quick moments or videos with your iPhone I do agree nothing beats capturing a true moment with a real camera. DH has taken some amazing photos over the years. He loves his camera!!!! Hahaha


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rikkitikki said:


> Wowie, love how this thread continues on! I had a BFN from May, I'm sorry that I didn't get back with that! Hubby has been in Oregon, and me in Nebraska since June, but today (13th) is CD1 and I'm leaving for Oregon (finally!)
> Will this thread continue on to September? I guess that would put me testing on or around Sept 10th?
> Hopeful2014, how wonderful are you to keep this going so well for all of us? Thanks!

Welcome back!!!



Hopeful2014 said:


> Rikkitikki said:
> 
> 
> Wowie, love how this thread continues on! I had a BFN from May, I'm sorry that I didn't get back with that! Hubby has been in Oregon, and me in Nebraska since June, but today (13th) is CD1 and I'm leaving for Oregon (finally!)
> Will this thread continue on to September? I guess that would put me testing on or around Sept 10th?
> Hopeful2014, how wonderful are you to keep this going so well for all of us? Thanks!
> 
> :hi: Thanks and welcome back!! We will absolutely be here for September. I'll update your date. I'm glad you'll be heading out to Oregon to join your husband. How have you been? Good luck! :flower:Click to expand...

and yes but hopefully with more bfps right ;) I hope that even if we all get our bfps, we can start a thread TOGETHER to cross over to when we each graduate into first tri. This way we can find each other. I think that would be great.

afm, just waiting! 13dpo and nothin! no cramps no nothin.


----------



## gabbygabz

Wow hopeful what a great message. Makes me like Jimmy Fallon even more! 

So ... I'm scared to even type it BUT, I got squinter on a wondfo this morning at 12dpo. AF isn't due until Sunday so I know a lot can change in the next few days but the line is definitely pink and as wide as the control line, if a lot lighter. I just had to share and you ladies are the best place I can think of! 

I have literally never had any sort of line on one of these things so I'm a little excited just to know what they look like. TTC has made me so weird! :haha:

Happy hump day all, especially those in :sex: mode!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you, gabbygabz!


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful I loved being in the darkroom. That was the best part of class! Lol


----------



## River54

I am 15dpo today, according to ff, but I think I may be more like 13dpo. Anyways, temp still high, but been getting bfns from the ultra sensitive hcg ics and a frer. 
Trying to stay optimistic, but it is hard when I keep getting bfns.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Excited for gabby. Post a pic of progression please. I enjoy a good positive test post. I've not tested yet. Eeeekkk! Xxxx


----------



## newbie2013

omgbaby said:


> Hopeful I loved being in the darkroom. That was the best part of class! Lol

Me too! It is such a shame that kids these days probably don't even know what a darkroom is :nope: Digital photos and photoshop just aren't the same as watching your image appear in the solution... priceless :thumbup: (and besides, darkrooms can be useful for many, many things :haha:)


----------



## lesh07

Hi guys been away for a while. Needed the break. But in fertile stage, Ticker slightly off as started af late. I think i am about cd 12. Getting plenty of bedding in though. x


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks ladies! So the staring at the wondfo was killing me so I went downstairs to the drug store and grabbed a FRER on a whim and just peed after like a 3 hour hold or something? I see a line and it popped up well within the time frame. It's lighter than the control but I can definitely see it and it's pink. 

Holy crap.


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Congrats! 

I caved and tested too. I know very naughty but what can I say??? Bfn of course on a first response. Took it to pieces and held it up to the light and everything. Not even hint. Wont use my cheapies as i don't trust them and don't want a fake positive -although I'm tempted to get a red pen and draw on my second line! Feeling bloated, lower back ache, tired....... - probably pre af. X


----------



## Lazydaisys

:cry::dohh:Wish I hadn't tested early. Don't do it girlies:-(


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lazydaisys said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I caved and tested too. I know very naughty but what can I say??? Bfn of course on a first response. Took it to pieces and held it up to the light and everything. Not even hint. Wont use my cheapies as i don't trust them and don't want a fake positive -although I'm tempted to get a red pen and draw on my second line! Feeling bloated, lower back ache, tired....... - probably pre af. X

how early are you hun? i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

Well witch just got me.


----------



## ProfWife

CONGRATULATIONS!! Excited for you!


I'm waiting on a call from my doc right now (playing phone tag with the nurse all day). I want to know why she wants an SIS when the doctor who did my HSG told me I was fine except for one area he claimed he was being picky about. There was a note on the result summary that indicated he sent a letter along with it, which they OF COURSE didn't give to me. So, I called that doctor (a different practice) and his nurse says he recommended a hysteroscopy in the note to my doctor. 

SO...I now want 2 things. 1) To understand why the two doctors aren't agreeing on what is the proper procedure to do, and 2) why I need either procedure when the doctor told me that I was basically fine other than the small area he said would likely have been missed by most radiologists which he says he only catches because he's picky. 

Hubs and I talked at length last night. Unless one of these docs can give me a really good, solid reason how the test declaring a clear needs followup after I spoke with the doc who performed the test, I'm not doing either. I handed over my thermometer and microscope to hubs to hide. It looks like we are going to take a break from the hardcore TTC.

I'd always pictured getting married, deciding to have kids, then just not stressing over any of these items (none of which I knew existed a few years ago) but just BD when we wanted and falling pregnant. To look at all these charts, we have had about 95-99% "accuracy" in timing since starting last October. Obviously the charting, temping, evaluating and peeing on sticks, hasn't exactly worked for us. Had I not been so upset over our delay, I probably wouldn't have even sought medical help when I did and get myself so worked up. 

All that to say, it's time for us to revert back to the way I wanted to do this from the beginning. The only difference is I've met tons of you wonderful women on this site, so I have lots of friends to talk to who are in the same position as wanting a family as we are. 

(And to be honest, if those months are what led me here so I could have all of you in my life...well...I think it may have well be worth it! :-D)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry omgbaby:-( 

Mommy of one- 10 dpo... I know there's more time and its not over, I've had so many symptoms...I just thought maybe there might be a hint of line but it was just very wishful thinking.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: I understand. Put all the TTC-aids away, but hang in here with us. I feel similar to you, but have been able to limit my temping/ OPKing/ etc. to the week or so that I'm fertile - I only start temping and OPKs when I start getting fertile CM (up to 8 days before ovulation) and stop OPKs with the first positive and temps at 7 DPO. I know how easy it is to get burnt out and then be pretty sure it was medical the whole time. I'm fixing my medical stuff, but still like knowing for sure I ovulated. I'll keep my FX for you that things get worked out with your doctors sooner than later!


----------



## Rikkitikki

Hopeful2014 said:


> :hi: Thanks and welcome back!! We will absolutely be here for September. I'll update your date. I'm glad you'll be heading out to Oregon to join your husband. How have you been? Good luck! :flower:

I'm good, and excited to try again finally! Down about 30lbs, another 30 and I'll be in my ideal weight range, 150 Clomid, cd3-7 and fx'd!



mommyxofxone said:


> Welcome back!!!

:hi: thanks!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ProfWife said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! Excited for you!
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on a call from my doc right now (playing phone tag with the nurse all day). I want to know why she wants an SIS when the doctor who did my HSG told me I was fine except for one area he claimed he was being picky about. There was a note on the result summary that indicated he sent a letter along with it, which they OF COURSE didn't give to me. So, I called that doctor (a different practice) and his nurse says he recommended a hysteroscopy in the note to my doctor.
> 
> SO...I now want 2 things. 1) To understand why the two doctors aren't agreeing on what is the proper procedure to do, and 2) why I need either procedure when the doctor told me that I was basically fine other than the small area he said would likely have been missed by most radiologists which he says he only catches because he's picky.
> 
> Hubs and I talked at length last night. Unless one of these docs can give me a really good, solid reason how the test declaring a clear needs followup after I spoke with the doc who performed the test, I'm not doing either. I handed over my thermometer and microscope to hubs to hide. It looks like we are going to take a break from the hardcore TTC.
> 
> I'd always pictured getting married, deciding to have kids, then just not stressing over any of these items (none of which I knew existed a few years ago) but just BD when we wanted and falling pregnant. To look at all these charts, we have had about 95-99% "accuracy" in timing since starting last October. Obviously the charting, temping, evaluating and peeing on sticks, hasn't exactly worked for us. Had I not been so upset over our delay, I probably wouldn't have even sought medical help when I did and get myself so worked up.
> 
> All that to say, it's time for us to revert back to the way I wanted to do this from the beginning. The only difference is I've met tons of you wonderful women on this site, so I have lots of friends to talk to who are in the same position as wanting a family as we are.
> 
> (And to be honest, if those months are what led me here so I could have all of you in my life...well...I think it may have well be worth it! :-D)

oh hun i'm sorry you're dealing with all of it. and i know what you mean, i always thought the same- it's supposed to be like that. get married, decide to have a baby and that's it.... wait.... it's nothing like that! I so didn't get how hard it was when i first started for #1 either. Not a clue, i just thought when we wanted it it would happen right? i'm so so so sorry. and i totally agree. the doctors better explain exactly what's up, thats so twisted that you can't get a straight answer.



Lazydaisys said:


> Sorry omgbaby:-(
> 
> Mommy of one- 10 dpo... I know there's more time and its not over, I've had so many symptoms...I just thought maybe there might be a hint of line but it was just very wishful thinking.

Well i just tested yesterday at 12dpo and got a neg too hun. but we have to be strong right? There's still hope. hang in there with me.


----------



## ProfWife

Well...did my research tonight. If given the choice...the SIS sounds a WHOLE lot better than the hysteroscopy (plus it sounds like I'd be "back in business" within about 2 days at most rather than 1 week). 

But it also sounds from the results like this isn't anything major. So, if we delay it, I can't figure out any reason why or how it could get "worse" between now and a few months from now.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hi, ladies. Has anyone on this thread had elevated prolactin levels? I got a call yesterday that my levels where slightly high (I think she said it was a 32 or 33). And my breasts hurt on the sides really bad last cycle, but I'm not sure if that had anything to do with this. She said the doctor wants to do another lab in 4 weeks to see if this was just a fluke or something he needs to treat. I didn't even know what prolactin was, but they did all these hormone checks a couple of years ago and it was all fine. The nurse said my thyroid was fine. She said to also avoid nipple stimulation before the retest (which at first I thought was weird, but then I read about that online). I hope all of this makes sense. My brain is fried from having to go back to work.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I agree. I love that our little thread continues on. I really think it's best because we all really get to know and care about each other. That's probably not something you can find from as many people on the threads that renew each month. :friends: I like the narrative research idea. I hope you caught the little egg. I know you'll be able to fulfill your new responsibility and be pregnant! Good luck! :flower:

@chulie I'll invest in a nice camera soon hopefully. :) I like meaningful names as well. Our list grows whenever we hear/think of a name we like. I can't wait until we get to make the real decision. :thumbup:

@mommyxofxone I agree! I hope we have so many more BFPs this month!! Lots of ladies are still in for August and I can't wait for more BFPs! I'm gearing up for a September testing date as are some others so I'm hopeful for an August and September BFP boom around here! I agree; I will love to start a thread for us all when we become pregnant. I will continue to stay on this one regardless of when I get to join the pregnancy side as long as any of us are still here. I am in it with you all for as long as you'll have me. :haha:

@gabbygabz :happydance: I'm so excited for you!!! I hope the line continues to get darker! Any symptoms yet? :happydance: I agree; we would love to see your progression! May I make it official on here? 

@omgbaby :hugs: I'm sorry. I'm with you for getting a BFP in September. :thumbup:

@omgbaby & @newbie2013 I still have the prints I made from the darkroom in a binder. :) Do either of you still do a lot of photography? A darkroom can be useful for other things! :haha: My husband had already graduated by the time I took the class so no sneaky kisses, but my friend and I did hang out in there and avoid other work a bit when we could. :haha: 

@River54 It could still be too early for the test. Those are nice, high temps for the end of your cycle. You may not be as many dpo either. Did you have ovulation signs around the day you think you ovulated? It's hard to say because of those missing temps. :hugs: I'd still hold out some hope because those are nice temps for the end. I hope it's just too early. :thumbup:

@lesh07 I hope the time away helped. Good luck! :flower:

@Lazydaisys :hugs: I hate the white negative space. I'm sorry. The excitement and temptation to test early can be so strong. It definitely hurts so much when it's negative though. 9 dpo is the average implantation day and it takes a while for it to show on a test so it can be too early. :hugs: 

@Rikkitikki Wow! Nice weight loss. It's great to get healthier. :bodyb:

@ProfWife I would definitely be angry that I wasn't getting all of the information. Make sure they explain everything to you before you agree to any procedure. I was so unaware of most of the things I know now. I knew about some from seeing it in movies, but I never thought I would be taking my temperature every day or that sex wouldn't always equal baby. :dohh: :hugs: I totally felt a little teary when I read that last bit. I'm so glad that I've found you to talk to about this all. I totally understand taking a step down from the hardcore ttc, but I hope you will still be here with us! :hugs: 


Ladies, I wish that none of us had to be here and that we could have met on a pregnancy thread or somewhere else, but I'm so glad we can be there and have been there for each other. I do not have anything like that in my life because I don't want to share it with anyone so you all definitely make me feel better and not so alone. I definitely think we have built great friendships here due to the time we've spent together and the connections we've made. I joined and hoped to have people to talk to or ask questions, but I found so much more. I hope that we stay in touch during pregnancy and that we can share and ask questions about potty training and talk about the first day of school. We can get there. :friends: :bodyb: :happydance:


Here's another story about surrogacy. The grandmother carried her daughter's children (1 child in 2011, and twins recently) because her daughter was unable to do it. It's another sweet story. Read it here.


----------



## Hopeful2014

momwithbabies said:


> Hi, ladies. Has anyone on this thread had elevated prolactin levels? I got a call yesterday that my levels where slightly high (I think she said it was a 32 or 33).

:hugs: I haven't really been tested for anything as of now, but I looked up some information for you. It's entirely possible that it was just high at that time and it could be fine in your next test. :thumbup::thumbup: If not, everything I found said that the condition is treatable and usually by medication if it persists. I read one story where a lady was told she had high prolactin levels and found out she was pregnant before she was tested another time. That's not always the case, but it's totally possible. :thumbup:

Normal causes of a rise: "In normal individuals, the prolactin level rises in response to physiologic stimuli such as sleep, exercise, nipple stimulation, sexual intercourse, hypoglycemia, postpartum period..." Seizures, exercise, stress, and sleep "can transiently raise prolactin levels." "Prolactin levels peak during REM sleep, and in the early morning."

Symptoms: menstrual periods may disappear, become irregular, or change in flow characteristics, vision problems, headaches. "Elevated prolactin levels (called hyperprolactinemia) may interfere with ovulation and menstrual cycle regularity. They may also cause galactorrhea (inappropriate milk secretion) and decreased libido (sex drive)."

Clinician should ask about: chest wall lesions, trauma, burns, breast surgery, breast implants, disturbances of the nerves of the chest, current medications, any of those normal causes above.

Suggested causes: non-cancerous pituitary tumor, breastfeeding, hypothyroidism, and certain medications. Medications for high blood pressure and anti-nausea medications are included and amitriptyline (Elavil), androgens (testosterone), anesthetics (usually postsurgical), chlorpromazine (Thorazine), cimetidine (Tagamet), estrogens, fluphenazine, haloperidol (Haldol), metoclopramide (Reglan), monoamine oxidase inhibitors (Nardil, Parnate), and opiates (codeine, morphine)

Treatments: changing your medication regime, taking medications that act like dopamine which controls prolactin production and can shrink pituitary tumor if it exists.


Here is a good link that explains what it is and why testing and levels may not be exactly accurate.

Here is a link from the Mayo Clinic. 


I do think it's something to test again for just to make sure, but it could be completely fine and might have been a bad reading. Did you have or experience any of the normal causes above that might have made it higher that day? :hugs: We're here for you. I hope you get some rest this weekend. Going back to work is hard! Get some rest and do something for yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi ladies! Well a month "off" of charting & timing and soy isos in the beginning of my cycle did the trick! Frer was positive almost instantly this morning! By my o pains I am somewhere around 12 dpo! I had a feeling I might be, ms is already started a bit in the morning. Me and Hubby had a good happy cry/dance around the room we are so happy! Goodluck to all you wonderful ladies for sticky beans! Now stick baby stick!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Hopeful2014

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies! Well a month "off" of charting & timing and soy isos in the beginning of my cycle did the trick! Frer was positive almost instantly this morning! By my o pains I am somewhere around 12 dpo! I had a feeling I might be, ms is already started a bit in the morning. Me and Hubby had a good happy cry/dance around the room we are so happy! Goodluck to all you wonderful ladies for sticky beans! Now stick baby stick!

Congratulations! I know it was a tough time for you. I'm so excited for you. Sticky dust! May I make it official on here? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MamaPeaches

Yes you may, due April 24th! Thank you, thinking and hoping for all you ladies!


----------



## momwithbabies

Woo hoo, Mamapeaches!!! Those are fabulous lines! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

Hopeful: I'm thinking it was slightly elevated as a fluke because I don't think I fit any of those causes. My periods can sometimes be irregular, but not that bad. There was no nipple stimulation going on before the test, and the bloodwork said thyroid was fine (I'm always worried about that because my mom has hyperthyroidism and it makes her feel crappy all the time). Plus, the doctor told me to fast before the lab work, so as a result, I went shortly after waking up. Maybe it was just caused by sleep. Thank you, thank you for the research you did!!! That would have taken me hours to find!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies! Well a month "off" of charting & timing and soy isos in the beginning of my cycle did the trick! Frer was positive almost instantly this morning! By my o pains I am somewhere around 12 dpo! I had a feeling I might be, ms is already started a bit in the morning. Me and Hubby had a good happy cry/dance around the room we are so happy! Goodluck to all you wonderful ladies for sticky beans! Now stick baby stick!

congrats mama!!!!





afm ladies, :witch: got me this am.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats mamapeaches! Now let's see more :bfp:s for this thread!! AFM I'm off to second tri, ticker is still from O but dating scan says I'm ahead!


----------



## ClandestineTX

H&H 9 months to you, MamaPeaches!

:hugs: mommyxofxone!


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!! Another BFP!! Congratulations!!!

Mz Impatient- have you tested again yet?


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats!

Ff gave me crosshairs today, making me 3 dpo. Im not entirely sure i agree. I think i ovulated a day later on cd 14. We will just have to wait and see what happens. Either way, bd is more than covered. He he! :)

(anyone looking to spice up the sex life while ttc, i highly recommend texting dirty all day. Holy crap! Lol! I feel like a teenager again! We were in quite a dry spell but not we cant keep our hands off each other!)


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats mamapeaches! If my bean is a sticky one we'll have the same estimated due date!

AFM, darker tests on both wondfo and FRER this morning, although DH remains skeptical until the lines are super dark, so let's hold off on making it official! This is really going to change my DR trip, but for the better! Thanks for the good wishes ladies! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Congrats Mamapeaches !!!!!!!


----------



## gabbygabz

Ok, so DH needed "definitive proof" and I had a digi kicking around so I tried it just in case. It was like the 3rd time I peed today but it popped up right away. 

My phone is the worst but here's the picture!! I'm good with being official now!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, gabbygabz!


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats gabby!! The BFPs are starting to roll in now :) sending the rest of you ladies all the baby dust I can find!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats gabbygabz too! Yay :bfp:s! Today is a lucky day, ppl in the last half of the TWW :test:! Lol


----------



## stargazer0726

Hey everyone,
Congrats to all the new bfp!!! 

Afm I am currently 1 dpo. I had an almost positive opk Monday morning, Tuesday the lines were the same darkness and then Wednesday it was negative again. Usually the line is way darker than the control, so I'm hoping that i still ovulated but maybe I just didn't catch it at the right time??? We got some bd'ing in before the positive, the day of the positive and 2 days after. Hopefully we catch the egg.


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats the new bfps.


wish i dind't feel so down about it.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: mommyxofxone. I've been a part of this thread since it started, so you are not alone! We will get our BFPs sooner or later (hopefully, sooner)


----------



## RaeChay

Gabby and mampeaches-

CONGRATS ladies!!! H&H nine months to the both of you!!


----------



## River54

Congrats to the bfps!

afm - temp is still high today, and still bfn. so just :coffee:


----------



## newbie2013

Two BFPs in the one day!!! Congrats mamapeaches and Gabby!!! I'm so happy for you. Your news has lifted my mood like you wouldn't believe. The last two days have been pretty shitty here. Was stuck inside all day yesterday and only out for a few hours today. Tomorrow will probably be the same as yesterday. At least I've got something to put a big smile on my face for now! I'm so happy for you!!!

On a side note, I've been part of this thread since it started, too mommyxofxone. We all have ups and downs and we go through them together. That's what makes this thread so special for me. I know if I'm having a down day (usually CD1), I can come on here and know that some very special ladies are going to read what I write, think about me and wish me well. Virtual hugs aren't the same as real ones, but they're out there all the time on this thread :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

Also, Hopeful, can you please put me down for the 26th for testing, although I might hold out until the 28th as that's my birthday and if af hasn't arrived by then, a bfp would be the best birthday present ever!


----------



## KatyW

Just stopping by to congratulate Gabby, Mamapeaches, and was there a 3rd one? Just skimmed several pages. Congratulations, ladies! 

Hugs to the ladies still there with me next cycle :). No dice for me this time, maybe a May baby? CD 2 and plan's the same, except trying to hit all fertile days. All in good time....now I am going back to enjoying beautiful Ireland. :)

Edited to add that I"m going to have a Guinness. ;) Also hope that the luck of my people rub off on me :). Haha


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks so much newbie and Katyw!!! It was so great this morning and yesterday to have this board to share news with, even before I'm able to say the words out loud! I

And KatyW, enjoy your holiday!!


----------



## KatyW

You too, Gabby, you have so much to celebrate!


----------



## Mummy to HP

congrats to the new BFPS! :happydance: Enjoy every symptom (even when you want to cry), getting here has been a hard road driven! xxx


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats to mama, gabby, and mzimpatient- I'm so happy!!


----------



## Mrs A

Congrats to all the new :bfp:


----------



## melann13

Congrats Mama Peaches and Gaby!!!

Hopeful- you can update the front, my gender scan is Sept 3rd. Thanks so much for all you do, and just for being you!


----------



## anointedq

Hi, I've been gone for a minute dealing with this pain from my accident. Anyways, still dealing with it. But I have a question for you all. I'm on CD35 and doctor is ready to start me on provera to head into my 3rd cycle of clomid increasing dosage to 150MG on CD 5-9. On my first cycle at 50MG and my second cycle at 100MG, I had labs on CD 21. Results were that I did not ovulate. So I'm technically still in my second cycle of Clomid where I took 100MG. I was told to take a urine preggers :test: before starting the provera. Well I did and these are the results. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







PregTest8.15.2013.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Kalush

Rikkitiki - Welcome back! Hope you get your sept. bfp! Congrast on the weight loss, that's amazing. Hope the clomid works for you.

Gabbygabz - Congrats!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!

River - The high temps sound good, hope you get your bfp in the next couple days.

omgbaby - Sorry about the witch.

hopeful - Crazy surrogacy story, people who can do that are amazing. I don't think I'd be able to go through a pregnancy for someone else. Thanks for you continued positive support and all the fun information!

mommyxofxone- Sorry you are feeling down, it's hard when another month goes by. We'll get there in the end though! :hugs:

Mamapeaches - Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months! 

anointedq - I think it looks like a line! Congrats!

I'm so excited to see all the new bfps! It's great to come on here and leave feeling so much better about my day. I love hearing all the pregnancy updates too, so many people now, it's great. Can't wait until the rest of us get to join in!

Still waiting on O, currently cd 13, so I'm hoping it'll be sometime in the next week. I feel like this could be the first cycle that we actually have a chance. With my lp being a bit longer last time and DD nursing less. She's randomly been going 7 hours during the day sometimes, okay, only twice. But she has been going between 5-7 hours at night, which is great. She only woke up once one night too! :happydance:


----------



## River54

anointedq - I see a line :) Maybe you O'd after your cd21 bloods since you are now on cd35?


----------



## pathos

:wohoo: congrats gabbygabz and mamapeaches! bfps are rolling in yippieee! 

:hugs: mommyxofxone, don't feel down. Af is a sign of health and its a start of a new month of hopes and opportunities. :flower:


----------



## Mrs A

anointedq said:


> Hi, I've been gone for a minute dealing with this pain from my accident. Anyways, still dealing with it. But I have a question for you all. I'm on CD35 and doctor is ready to start me on provera to head into my 3rd cycle of clomid increasing dosage to 150MG on CD 5-9. On my first cycle at 50MG and my second cycle at 100MG, I had labs on CD 21. Results were that I did not ovulate. So I'm technically still in my second cycle of Clomid where I took 100MG. I was told to take a urine preggers :test: before starting the provera. Well I did and these are the results. What do you think?

Your pregnant mrs! Looks like ovulation on cd25 xx


----------



## pathos

anointedq, shall i say congrats? i see a line =)


----------



## kksy9b

anointedq said:


> Hi, I've been gone for a minute dealing with this pain from my accident. Anyways, still dealing with it. But I have a question for you all. I'm on CD35 and doctor is ready to start me on provera to head into my 3rd cycle of clomid increasing dosage to 150MG on CD 5-9. On my first cycle at 50MG and my second cycle at 100MG, I had labs on CD 21. Results were that I did not ovulate. So I'm technically still in my second cycle of Clomid where I took 100MG. I was told to take a urine preggers :test: before starting the provera. Well I did and these are the results. What do you think?

Not even a squinter!! Congratulations!


----------



## anointedq

pathos said:


> anointedq, shall i say congrats? i see a line =)

My blood test is tomorrow. I'm not going to start the meds until I receive confirmation from my blood test. I will keep you all posted. [-o&lt;


----------



## anointedq

pathos said:


> :wohoo: congrats gabbygabz and mamapeaches! bfps are rolling in yippieee!
> 
> :hugs: mommyxofxone, don't feel down. Af is a sign of health and its a start of a new month of hopes and opportunities. :flower:

Pathos, 

I checked out your chart and oh my goodness, you are so..........stable? Your temperatures? Mine are so rocky mountains :wacko:, I hardly ever know whats going on. I just wanted to say that. :smug:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Anoitedq, def not a squinted, don't even need to zoom on my phone. Not sure when you O'd your chart is a bit whacky but cd 25 might be about right, looks like a 10dpo ish test! Can't wait to see your bloods! What a lucky day!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Or even better do you have a frer kicking around? Is you ic 10 or 25 miu


----------



## anointedq

OurLilFlu said:


> Anoitedq, def not a squinted, don't even need to zoom on my phone. Not sure when you O'd your chart is a bit whacky but cd 25 might be about right, looks like a 10dpo ish test! Can't wait to see your bloods! What a lucky day!

Yeah, compared to my last cycle, this cycle charting was ridiculous. Thats why I stopped. The last time I was preggers in 2010, my temps were the same way, whacky! :wacko:


----------



## al335003

LOVE seeing all the BFPs... Gives me encouragement!!

AFM: no spotting... Yet. I'm CD 28 (cycles usually 32 days). My bbs are still sore which is a little strange... If no spotting tomorrow I MIGHT start getting excited... Maybe...
If no AF by Sunday I will be testing! 

Stay positive everyone!


----------



## Rikkitikki

I love reading and following everyone, it's like getting to enjoy the excitement of a :bfp: over and over again 
I'm sorry that I don't comment enough, it's mind boggling just trying to keep up with ths thread! Lol
For me it's cd3 and day 1 of 150mg of Clomid. I get to see my hubby tonight, it's been almost exactly 2 months, but being military with high deployment rates we're used to it. Makes it even more difficult ttc. ](*,)


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hopeful I don't know if I have already said but my next scan is 29th August if/when you update the list :thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

mommyxofxone said:


> congrats the new bfps.
> 
> 
> wish i dind't feel so down about it.

Don't feel bad. Easier said than done I know. I remember being in TCAL threads and people who m/c the same time as me got BFP that month or the following. Then I had to wait patiently as more BFP came up. 11 months later of trying and it happened. The month before we decided maybe we do need help! So you'll get one and when you do we're all be over the moon for you.

Also congrats to all the new BFP's out there.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I'm sure it was probably a fluke as well. I know I would worry though so I wanted to get a good list of information for you. :)

@mommyxofxone :hugs: I'm sorry. I know af is miserable and definitely has the ability to make us feel extreme misery as well. Fingers crossed we get BFPs in September! 

@OurLilFlu Congrats on joining second tri! :happydance: 

@burgbrandy :haha: It's great to spice things up! FF may change your date after a few more temps. Mine did that a month or two ago after 5-6 dpo temps were in as well. Good luck! :flower:

@gabbygabz It's official! :happydance: Amazing test! I can't remember; did you say you did anything differently or what you did this time? :happydance:

@stargazer0726 I'm sure you caught ovulation, but you may have missed the largest surge when testing. :thumbup: Your bd timing sounds really good. Good luck!! :flower:

@River54 Yay for another high temp at this point in the cycle! I hope it's just too early to pick up on the test. Good luck! :flower:

@newbie2013 Date updated. I'm sorry it's been a couple of bad days. I know I start to get a little antsy and grumpy if I'm not out after a while. I did at the beginning of the week actually. We had a small shopping day and it helped tremendously. Perhaps you can do something outside this weekend even if it's just a quick walk around. :hugs: I'm so happy you're here with us. There is something special about knowing people read what you say and care about you. :friends: I hope I respond enough to everyone!

@KatyW I'm with you for next month. A May baby will be lovely and will be old enough to enjoy Christmas. :thumbup: I hope you enjoy Ireland and that Guinness. :haha:

@melann13 Thanks! :blush: I appreciate you all as well. AND the gender scan will be so exciting!! :happydance:

@anointedq I definitely see a line. Keep us updated with your results and when we can make it official!! :happydance: Side note: I hope you feel better with the pain from the accident.

@Kalush Thanks! Being a surrogate is such a special gift that people give. I think it's so cool that it was the girl's mother. I think it might make it more special or easier at least if it was someone that the person knew. Of course it could make it harder too. I agree that it's so nice to hear about the pregnancy updates. I know it is definitely hard for another month to pass with af showing up as well. I love each time we can add a BFP because I know how hard it's been for most of the ladies who has added her BFP here. We've gone through BFNs, early losses, and later losses, but you're right we will get there as well. :thumbup: I bet you will have better chances this month as well! Fingers crossed for O to get here soon for you! :flower:

@pathos "Af is a sign of health and its a start of a new month of hopes and opportunities." I like that. Good point! :thumbup: 

@al335003 Yay! Fingers crossed for a BFP on Sunday!! :flower:

@Rikkitikki We're glad you're with us! Thank you and your husband for sacrificing your time. :thumbup: I'm so glad that you got to see him tonight! I hope you had a wonderful time. :flower:

@Mummy to HP I updated your scan! Exciting times! :flower:

@mummy2o I was so hopeful that I would be more fertile after my early loss in June, but knew that my cycle could be messed up as well. However, it does hurt when you don't get those two lines again especially when your expectations are higher. My June-July cycle was a week late for everything. My July-August cycle was pretty normal. I'm hoping that this is my cycle and that I will get my forever baby. I'm so happy to see that some of the ladies who had losses in this thread are now pregnant again. It makes me so happy for them and gives me hope as well. :flower:


----------



## mummy2o

Hopeful2014 said:


> @mummy2o I was so hopeful that I would be more fertile after my early loss in June, but knew that my cycle could be messed up as well. However, it does hurt when you don't get those two lines again especially when your expectations are higher. My June-July cycle was a week late for everything. My July-August cycle was pretty normal. I'm hoping that this is my cycle and that I will get my forever baby. I'm so happy to see that some of the ladies who had losses in this thread are now pregnant again. It makes me so happy for them and gives me hope as well. :flower:

Hopeful I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon. My cycles never did quite get back to normal, was almost there though. Hopefully this pregnancy will kick them back to shape! Also some good news I got my birth certificate back from student fiance after a 3 week wait. I'm thrilled that no one has stolen my identity. I also got a letter for my 12 week scan also so that will be the 30th August. Only bad thing of today is I have to see OH dad. Not that I mind, but after a year and half he still hasn't remembered my name and I think we'll have a long running joke that my name will be Abby. I suppose if this is a girl I could call it Abigale to really confuse him!


----------



## Hopeful2014

mummy2o said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> @mummy2o I was so hopeful that I would be more fertile after my early loss in June, but knew that my cycle could be messed up as well. However, it does hurt when you don't get those two lines again especially when your expectations are higher. My June-July cycle was a week late for everything. My July-August cycle was pretty normal. I'm hoping that this is my cycle and that I will get my forever baby. I'm so happy to see that some of the ladies who had losses in this thread are now pregnant again. It makes me so happy for them and gives me hope as well. :flower:
> 
> Hopeful I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon. My cycles never did quite get back to normal, was almost there though. Hopefully this pregnancy will kick them back to shape! Also some good news I got my birth certificate back from student fiance after a 3 week wait. I'm thrilled that no one has stolen my identity. I also got a letter for my 12 week scan also so that will be the 30th August. Only bad thing of today is I have to see OH dad. Not that I mind, but after a year and half he still hasn't remembered my name and I think we'll have a long running joke that my name will be Abby. I suppose if this is a girl I could call it Abigale to really confuse him!Click to expand...

Thanks. :thumbup: That's good news about your birth certificate and about your next scan. I updated it on the front. I hope today goes well. It would be quite funny to name her Abigale if it's a girl even as a middle name! :haha: It's a nice name anyway.


----------



## Hopeful2014

AUGUST :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are all ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
August 16:
River54
gabbygabz :bfp:
athena87

Good luck to all and have a great Friday!
 



Attached Files:







6910553921_c05fe3292b_z.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 0









keep-calm-its-friday.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## gabbygabz

I have to come back here today with my tail between my legs. Although the line on the Wondfo is darker today, the EPT digital read "not pregnant" with FMU. Temp is slightly down but above cover line. And of course, DH is saying "I told you to wait until after your period." And I should have. Lesson learned. What a roller coaster, this time self-imposed! 

Presuming like I am this was a chemical, I'm trying to focus on the upside: we CAN fertilize an egg and next time it will stick!

Thanks for all of your good wishes and support ladies, yet again, it's so great to have this board. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Kwaggy

Congrats to all the new BFPs and good luck to all still in the 2WW! :dust:


----------



## Buttercup84

CD17 here and still no positive opk but I think I already have as today's OPK was stark white (last 2 have been close to positive but not quite) My temps are a bit all over the place and my CM is really confusing me (plus I think my PCOS can make it seem fertile when i'm actually not...) Anyone who knows about charts care to take a look at mine and guess if/when I oved :flower:


----------



## gabbygabz

This is such a crazy roller coaster. I vowed to not test anymore and then found a digital in my office. Peed on it. "Pregnant". OK, I vow here in front of you all, no more testing until Tuesday.


----------



## melann13

Keep the hope Gabby. digis are usually not as sensitive as the Wondfo's. I had a +Wondfo and bloods later that day were 23, so a digi probably wouldn't have picked it up, but here I am flirting with 19 weeks prego!


----------



## Mummy to HP

Gabby I agree with what Melann said!

I did a digital like you which said not pregnant but first response and tesco cheap tests all showed me a line! Also I do know of other people who fond that they have better result in the afternoon not with FMU??

Fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## River54

Temp dropped down, but still above cover. I think I'll be out though. 
Frustrated.


----------



## burgbrandy

Buttercup84 said:


> CD17 here and still no positive opk but I think I already have as today's OPK was stark white (last 2 have been close to positive but not quite) My temps are a bit all over the place and my CM is really confusing me (plus I think my PCOS can make it seem fertile when i'm actually not...) Anyone who knows about charts care to take a look at mine and guess if/when I oved :flower:

I definitely dont see o yet...keep up the bd. :) i always get close to positive opks then they get super light and then i get a blazing positive! My lh levels dip before they surge apparently.


----------



## al335003

gabbygabz said:


> This is such a crazy roller coaster. I vowed to not test anymore and then found a digital in my office. Peed on it. "Pregnant". OK, I vow here in front of you all, no more testing until Tuesday.

I can't imagine how you must be feeling!! It's a roller coaster just reading your post! I hope your lines keep getting darker and darker!!

AFM: Still not spotting!!! I really hope this isn't one of those gut wrenching abnormally long cyles with nothing but BFNS :nope:


----------



## anointedq

gabbygabz said:


> I have to come back here today with my tail between my legs. Although the line on the Wondfo is darker today, the EPT digital read "not pregnant" with FMU. Temp is slightly down but above cover line. And of course, DH is saying "I told you to wait until after your period." And I should have. Lesson learned. What a roller coaster, this time self-imposed!
> 
> Presuming like I am this was a chemical, I'm trying to focus on the upside: we CAN fertilize an egg and next time it will stick!
> 
> Thanks for all of your good wishes and support ladies, yet again, it's so great to have this board. I'll keep you all posted!

You and I are in the same boat. I tested yesterday afternoon, faint positive. Tested later that evening, negative. Tested this morning with FMU, negative. I went it for them to do a blood test so I will have to wait for those results. Though this was a clomid round for me, I sort of stopped 'trying' during this round because I'm still experiencing pain from my accident. I don't want to be pregnant with neck pains. I guess you cant really stop trying in the middle of a clomid round. I don't know........:shrug: If I am, great. I have to suck it up and deal with the neck pains while pregnant. If I'm not, thats still okay. I would much rather not have extra pains on top of the pregnancy related symptoms. All in all, I do want to get pregnant by the end of this year so I'm kind of hoping that I am regardless of the neck pain. I'm destined to be a mom and I don't want to let anything hinder that. Not in a TWW but waiting on test results. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## mommyxofxone

gabbygabz said:


> I have to come back here today with my tail between my legs. Although the line on the Wondfo is darker today, the EPT digital read "not pregnant" with FMU. Temp is slightly down but above cover line. And of course, DH is saying "I told you to wait until after your period." And I should have. Lesson learned. What a roller coaster, this time self-imposed!
> 
> Presuming like I am this was a chemical, I'm trying to focus on the upside: we CAN fertilize an egg and next time it will stick!
> 
> Thanks for all of your good wishes and support ladies, yet again, it's so great to have this board. I'll keep you all posted!

hun digis aren't as sensitive. if your lines are getting darker, i'm saying you're def. preggo. Sticking by my congrats!


----------



## magicwhisper

congrats on the new BFP everyone who got one :D


----------



## Kalush

Gabbygabz - Agree with others, it's still early and you may not have the right amount for the digitals at all times. Keeping my fingers crossed everything works out for you! 

Al335003 - YaY for the no spotting! Hope it's short wait for your bfp. 

Anointedq - I hope you get the positive results. Is the neck pain something that could keep getting better on it's own as time passes?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@gabbygabz :hugs: Don't blame yourself for finding out before af. I've heard that digital tests do take longer to show pregnancy. There are lots of ladies who have a positive, then a negative, and then another positive. It could be the time you wait to test or the sensitivity of the test. My thoughts are with you and I'm hoping it's a sticky bean. :hugs:

@Buttercup84 I'd say CD 15 or 16 as of now. It seems like it was most likely CD 16 if it has happened already. We should know more by what your temp does on Saturday. It will probably jump higher if you did ovulate already. I think PCOS can make it difficult to read opks and/or can give multiple positives. That might be because you try to ovulate, but it's delayed. That could also be the reason your cm is confusing you as well. I'll keep an eye out for your temp tomorrow to see if it looks like you ovulated for sure. I'd definitely bd and continue to watch cm if it's low again. Good luck! :flower:

@River54 :hugs: I'm sorry. I hope af doesn't show. 

@al335003 Yay for no spotting!! :flower:

@anointedq :hugs: Let us know when you get your results. I'm sending positive wishes and vibes to you! 


AFM I'll be CD 10 on Saturday. I bought an opk today. I think I will start testing as soon as I notice fertile cm or at least by day 12. I've been slightly more laid back this month so far. Of course it's still almost the only thing I think about or at least one of the most predominate thoughts in my mind. I call this month my clearly-planned-while-dangerously-laid back-but-mostly-thought out-month. :haha: Or something like that. :rofl:

Tentative plans: 
*1*. I will always temp and I have continued to do so every day. However, I haven't been doing it at the same time every day so far. I'm just doing it when I naturally wake up. (I do not recommend this for anyone who doesn't have a clear idea of their cycle or who hasn't been temping for long enough to see a good pattern. Plus taking it at different times can cause big changes for some people.) I haven't noticed any difference in my temps so far. (The only times I've noticed a big difference in my temps was in past months when I did not get adequate sleep at night or nights when had been awake throughout the night.) They are very stable and normal compared to my other five charts so far. I may change this and start temping at the same exact time in the estimated days of ovulation just in case there isn't a clear shift. I'll decide if I want to keep the time the same during the tww then. 
*2*. Use opks again. This is one reason I am letting myself slack a bit on the time I'm temping. I've wondered lately if we bd too soon and for too many days before ovulation actually happens, so because I have a general idea of when my window is I'll use these to allow me to bd less frequently in the time building up to ovulation and then bd a lot during those 2-3 days. While I always have an idea of when it will happen, I still get nervous that it'll happen early and I won't know when I'm not using opks. This should make me feel better about waiting.
*3*. BD less in the time leading up to ovulation in order to have maximum bd power and 'resources' just in case on the most important days. (Only because I have a general idea of when it should happen.)
*4*. Watch cm and bd whenever it is fertile even if the opk doesn't give me the best result.
*5*. BD in the morning, BD in the evening, BD at supper-time... !! :haha: I'm just joking, but I do plan to vary up the time of day more. 
*6*. Continue to stay down with legs up after.
*7*. Adapt if necessary.


----------



## newbie2013

Sounds like a comprehensive plan, hopeful! Good luck with it.

This was my first month trying opks. Peed in the first one and got a faint line and though, wow I'm coming into the right time! Peed on the next one and got almost no line. Threw them both in the bin coz I didn't think they worked. Turned out I oed the day before my first faint line! Hahahaha!


----------



## Hopeful2014

newbie2013 said:


> Sounds like a comprehensive plan, hopeful! Good luck with it.
> 
> This was my first month trying opks. Peed in the first one and got a faint line and though, wow I'm coming into the right time! Peed on the next one and got almost no line. Threw them both in the bin coz I didn't think they worked. Turned out I oed the day before my first faint line! Hahahaha!

I hope we both get our BFP this month! Fingers crossed!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Hopeful2014

AUGUST :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are all ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
August 17: ProfWife Good luck! I hope handing over the thermometer and microscope to your husband has helped you relax some and that you heard good news from your doctor. :hugs:


*Positive thoughts to gabbygabz & anointedq & MzImpatient! MzImpatient, I hope all is going well!?! 

*Positive thoughts to all my other ladies who are stuck with af, are waiting for their positive opk, are in the tww, and those who are waiting for us on the other side!
 



Attached Files:







Screen-shot-2012-03-19-at-9.23.52-PM.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









rsz_keep-calm-and-bd-on.png
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0









keep-calm-and-enjoy-being-pregnant.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## al335003

Ahhhhh I caved and tested this AM (10 DPO)... BFN

Lots of creamy CM, bbs still sore and high closed cervix. Ugh I hate this!


----------



## MzImpatient

congrats on all the new BFP's!!!!


----------



## newbie2013

:thumbup: to being ready for more BFPs... we definitely are. I hope we get them soon... don't care who it is, as long as there are lots flowing in over the next few days. Fxed for all of you :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm out:-/ xxx


----------



## ProfWife

Heard NOTHING from the doctor (still playing phone tag with the nurse...for a week now.). I'm going over her head and scheduling a face-to-face consult. Either she justifies the need for the SIS or I'm not getting it done. It was a "subtle filling defect" as listed on my results. The doc initially didn't seem concerned. So, I want to know what changed. 

If she justifies it, I'll get it done. If she can't, I'm not. Likely won't be this month I'd get it done anyway since I'm on CD1 as of this morning.

Yup :witch: got me. At least she held off until after the graduation ceremony for my hubs (and the evening out we had...although, had I known it was coming, I would have definitely had a couple of drinks rather than sticking with water while we were out with his fellow grads). I started first thing this "morning" (closer to afternoon when I finally woke up).

So...I'm back at the beginning with the rest of you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

al335003 said:


> Ahhhhh I caved and tested this AM (10 DPO)... BFN
> 
> Lots of creamy CM, bbs still sore and high closed cervix. Ugh I hate this!

Hang on hun most likely still too early.



Lazydaisys said:


> I'm out:-/ xxx

:hugs:



ProfWife said:


> Heard NOTHING from the doctor (still playing phone tag with the nurse...for a week now.). I'm going over her head and scheduling a face-to-face consult. Either she justifies the need for the SIS or I'm not getting it done. It was a "subtle filling defect" as listed on my results. The doc initially didn't seem concerned. So, I want to know what changed.
> 
> If she justifies it, I'll get it done. If she can't, I'm not. Likely won't be this month I'd get it done anyway since I'm on CD1 as of this morning.
> 
> Yup :witch: got me. At least she held off until after the graduation ceremony for my hubs (and the evening out we had...although, had I known it was coming, I would have definitely had a couple of drinks rather than sticking with water while we were out with his fellow grads). I started first thing this "morning" (closer to afternoon when I finally woke up).
> 
> So...I'm back at the beginning with the rest of you.

glad you are standing your ground. no unnecessary testing! i like that. and :hugs: on cd 1 hun. i'm only just 3 today. my goodness. time sure does crawl doesn't it.


----------



## anointedq

[QUOTE Anointedq - I hope you get the positive results. Is the neck pain something that could keep getting better on it's own as time passes?[/QUOTE]

The original stiffness went away but hurts when I move. They have me on a tens unit to help with the pain and I have an MRI on Monday. I'm in PT two days a week and at the Chiropractor 3 days per week. I was hoping the pain passed by now. Its been almost 3 months since the accident.


----------



## anointedq

[QUOTE
@anointedq :hugs: Let us know when you get your results. I'm sending positive wishes and vibes to you! 
[/QUOTE]

Thank you!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Ok ladies. In need of advice. This is still my first month of clomid. I'm on cd33 today, I Od cd 27. 7 dpo today. This is the first month I've had O pains. I spotted a red streak 2dpo and I thought maybe due to ovulation. Now today 7dpo had brown spotting...a couple hour later and it is bright read and brown and flow is light not spotting. I'm only 7dpo.... Normal lp is 12-13 for me. I'm not sure what to think because I do think I'm starting af super early.


----------



## anointedq

So DH arrived home last night. He comes home every other week and is home for 2-3 days. We started planning our afternoon when he received a call from family about his grandmother (second mom) being in the hospital with kidney failure and may need surgery. He ended up leaving today not too long ago. He hadn't even been home for 24 hours but I encouraged him to leave to go see his grandmother who lives 12 hours away. I have an MRI on Monday so after that, I will touch bases with him and possibly drive to where he is. To those who believe in prayer, please pray. 

So I have been receiving BFN since that one BFP. I went and had a blood test done yesterday so I should have the results some time next week if I'm able to get to a computer while away from home. A new symptoms, tender and sore nipples and forehead acne. Sorry if TMI. I'm acne prone but never received this much on my forehead. It could just be one of them months or it could be that I'm preggers. We will see. Please keep grandmommy-in-law in your prayers.


----------



## Kalush

Hopeful - I like the laid back comprhensive plan! 

Al335003 - I agree, waiting is hard. Hang in there, you'll know for sure in a few days.

Lazydaisys- Sorry hun, :hugs:

Prowife- Sorry about af. The phone tag with the doctor sounds frustrating. I hope you get some answers soon.

antointedq - :hugs: my thoughts are with you and your family. I hope they are taking good care of his grandmother and he gets there safely. I hope they mri can shed some light on why you are still in pain. 

MMe2kdee - I don't really know much about clomid, :hugs: I hope your next cycle is back to a normal lp length.

afm - I have one of these guys in my head :happydance: I definitely have a bunch of fertile cm today! It's only cd 15 too, amazing. My opk today was darker, but by no means positive. I'm hoping tomorrow will be really close to positive, I would take positive too but never actually seen one it could be asking too much. I'm thinking I should take one in the morning and one in the evening. The afternoon is out because we're leaving around 11 to go to the lakes to the day with a whole bunch of dh's family, definitely not taking one up there. I figure I'll just see how long I can hold it before we go, DD usually gets up by 6:30 at the latest, so might have a few hours to hold it if I can.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@al335003 :hugs: I hope af stays away. Good luck! :flower:

@MzImpatient Has expected af day passed? :thumbup: Let me know when to make it official! :happydance:

@Lazydaisys :hugs: I'm so sorry. I know this was a tough one. I know you will get there though. :hugs:

@ProfWife :hugs: I'm sorry. I hate those times when you think back and wish you had a drink or did something that you didn't do because of not knowing yet. :hugs: I hope you get everything sorted with your doctor soon. I know that has to be so annoying. I'm with you for September testing! I think it will be a great month! :flower:

@mommyxofxone I agree that time seems to crawl when you don't want it to be slow. Af is the time of the month I wish I could rush through usually. :hugs: I always can't wait for the end days when it's not a full flow anymore. I hope it's the last you have for a while! :flower:

@anointedq :hugs: I'm so sorry about your husband's grandmother and that you can't be with him right now. I know you're dealing with a lot right now. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:

@Mme2kdee :hugs: I'm not sure. It makes me hopeful that it could be implantation since it's so early. I'd say if it does not get heavier and turn to a normal af flow it could be a good sign. However, if it does get quite heavy it might be an early af. I'm not sure if clomid causes spotting or af to come earlier. Anyone have any experience with it?

@Kalush :happydance: Good luck with the fertile cm and your opk!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hey everyone! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been trying not to be so babymaking obsessed and hence trying not to spend so much time on forums :). But I couldn't stay away forever hehe.

Just waiting to ovulate...which I think is soon. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

AUGUST :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are all ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
August 18: al335003


----------



## Hopeful2014

nikkilucky77 said:


> Hey everyone! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been trying not to be so babymaking obsessed and hence trying not to spend so much time on forums :). But I couldn't stay away forever hehe.
> 
> Just waiting to ovulate...which I think is soon. Good luck everyone!!!

Good luck on catching the little egg! :flower:


----------



## Mme2kdee

Nikkilucky77 - I hope it is your month!!!! FX'd!
Lazydaisys and Profwife- I am so sorry af showed her ugly face!!! Fx'd for next month hun! 

Anointedq - I am praying for you and for his grandmother! I hope she is ok. Please keep us in the loop. Also, I hope that BFP shows up again :)

AFM - Ok..last night spotting, today a light flow where I have to actual use products... however, my temp is going back up. Dip at 7dpo, went up yesterday and way more today. When I do my chart overlay the other 2 months of charting are so 'in sync' and I can absolutely tell when I will be starting af...this time my temp is going up and I am starting? has anyone else had a light flow for at least 24 hours (normal looking af) and it end up being a BFP? Or am I just wishful thinking here that this is IB? LOL I feel like I am goign crazy. I will be calling the dr tomorrow but just have the feeling something is not going right again


----------



## caleblake

hey ladies can I join you, im 1st month ttc#3 and currently 3dpo (I think) xxx


----------



## Mme2kdee

Welcome caleblake!! We are happy to have you


----------



## caleblake

thank you :) glad to be here xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Hey ladies! CD19 here and still no positive OPK or new crosshairs. I think i've actually already oved and just missed my surge so I guess i'll have to keep temping and see if that gives me crosshairs later in my cycle to give me some clues for the next one (I strongly feel there will be a next one as we only BDed 3 times the latest being CD13 and I think I oved CD15 as a couple of you ladies said) Yesterday I had CM with a tiny bit of blood in it so i'm not sure what to make of that. My temp seems a bit high for that to be my ov day so who knows :wacko:


----------



## Mrs A

Buttercup84 said:


> Hey ladies! CD19 here and still no positive OPK or new crosshairs. I think i've actually already oved and just missed my surge so I guess i'll have to keep temping and see if that gives me crosshairs later in my cycle to give me some clues for the next one (I strongly feel there will be a next one as we only BDed 3 times the latest being CD13 and I think I oved CD15 as a couple of you ladies said) Yesterday I had CM with a tiny bit of blood in it so i'm not sure what to make of that. My temp seems a bit high for that to be my ov day so who knows :wacko:

Cd 16 or cd17 temps are not high enough for cd15 to have been o day. Fx It's soon though x x


----------



## lesh07

Hi guys. Well getting plenty of bedding in. After reading fifty shades of grey I have got major randy...TMI....lol....I think we must be on 1-2 times daily, which I know can reduce quantity but its more fun trying this way... Good luck ladies. Xxxx


----------



## nikkilucky77

hopeful14: Thanks! Hope everything is going well with you :)

mme2kdee: Thanks...hopefully everything is ok! The tww is hard because everything seems like it is something. Good luck hun!

Caleblake: Welcome :) :)

lesh07: LOL "Fifty Shades" are perfect for getting me in the mood too. Continued having fun :)


----------



## River54

I am out, AF came last night. 
Most likely going to be a natural cycle this time around.
Tentatively testing on Sept Fri 13th.


----------



## mommyxofxone

caleblake said:


> hey ladies can I join you, im 1st month ttc#3 and currently 3dpo (I think) xxx

:wave: hello hun!! welcome :)



Buttercup84 said:


> Hey ladies! CD19 here and still no positive OPK or new crosshairs. I think i've actually already oved and just missed my surge so I guess i'll have to keep temping and see if that gives me crosshairs later in my cycle to give me some clues for the next one (I strongly feel there will be a next one as we only BDed 3 times the latest being CD13 and I think I oved CD15 as a couple of you ladies said) Yesterday I had CM with a tiny bit of blood in it so i'm not sure what to make of that. My temp seems a bit high for that to be my ov day so who knows :wacko:

You got some blood in your cm? that's supposed to be an excellent fertility sign. i had that the month i got pg with dd. Fx'd for you hun. 

Are you temping normal times?



cd 4 for me, just waiting. starting opks next sunday.


----------



## stargazer0726

due to a later ovulation I need to change my test day to august 26. only 4 dpo and its moving by soooo slow!


----------



## al335003

AF arrived right on time... Can't believe it


----------



## burgbrandy

Ugh! Hubby starts on second shift tomorrow so my temping time is changing again. back to 7:30ish instead of 5 am. I slept in over the weekend a bit anyway so my chart isn't very accurate. Oh well. There was a clear shift before the time changing so I'm OK with it. I know its not the individual temps that matter anyway. 

I'm expecting my order of tests to come this week sometime...still going to try to hold out til AF is due on the 27th but I doubt that will happen. Lol! I have no will power when it comes to my poas addiction!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@caleblake Welcome to the group! It has to be so exciting trying for #3! Do you have any hopes for a specific gender? I'll add you to TBA on the front page unless you have a certain testing day/day of expected af you want me to add. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


@Mme2kdee :hugs: I hope you get your answer soon. 

@Buttercup84 I'm sorry you didn't catch your positive opk and that you don't have your crosshairs yet. I know it's so annoying and confusing. However, there's definitely a chance if it was CD 15 with bd on CD 13. :thumbup: 

@lesh07 That's even more reason for me to finally read it. :haha: The months when I have fun and appreciate it are so much better than those when it's a chore even when it's a negative outcome. Good luck to you! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 Thanks! :flower:

@River54 I'm sorry. :hugs: I'm with you for a September BFP. 

@stargazer0726 Date updated. We're always waiting! I hope you have a BFP at the end of your wait! Good luck! :flower:

@al335003 :hugs: I'm sorry. Fingers crossed for a September BFP. 

@burgbrandy I hope you get your BFP whether you test early or not. Good luck!! :flower:

AFM I'm CD 11 and waiting for ovulation. I expect it by the end of the week. EOD bd for now and I'm going to start opks tomorrow. I'm adapting my plan a bit. I will probably start every day bd on day 12 or 13 and then try to have bd twice a day on the day of the positive opk and the day after. I was trying to delay the start of the bd schedule this time, but I can't shake the feeling that I might miss the days before even though I'll use opks so I'm adapting a bit. Good luck to all of us. :flower:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm back in. No more spotting... AF is playing with me. She's due today so maybe she'll be back to smack me in the face at tea time! Like the idea of testing 13 September next month also,as its my birthday, although I won't be trying after this cycle if that's actually possible?! Ntnp-but really wanting to get pregnant. Xx


----------



## magicwhisper

CD 20 but nothing to report really, just had a headache for ages! But it was our month off ttc x


----------



## imaginary8x

wasn't listed to test this month as I was taking a break from it all and just found out I'm pregnant. :D


----------



## anointedq

Buttercup84 said:


> Hey ladies! CD19 here and still no positive OPK or new crosshairs. I think i've actually already oved and just missed my surge so I guess i'll have to keep temping and see if that gives me crosshairs later in my cycle to give me some clues for the next one (I strongly feel there will be a next one as we only BDed 3 times the latest being CD13 and I think I oved CD15 as a couple of you ladies said) Yesterday I had CM with a tiny bit of blood in it so i'm not sure what to make of that. My temp seems a bit high for that to be my ov day so who knows :wacko:

Hi. You should check out my chart. No detected O, crazy temps, no crosshairs, but having all of these new symptoms like milky discharge, SORE BBs, nausea, and increased acne. One BFP with a bunch of BFN. I had blood drawn for a pregnancy test on Friday so hopefully I know something today or tomorrow. :dust:


----------



## anointedq

imaginary8x said:


> wasn't listed to test this month as I was taking a break from it all and just found out I'm pregnant. :D

Happy dance
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats imaginary!!!!!! that's awesome!!!!


afm, i'd like to add my test day to sept. 14th please. AF should arrive by the 13th, i'm going to try to hold out and not test til after she's due.


----------



## kksy9b

imaginary8x said:


> wasn't listed to test this month as I was taking a break from it all and just found out I'm pregnant. :D

Congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pathos

imaginary8x :happydance::happydance: congrats! h&h 9 months.

:hugs: to those who are hit by af.

hopeful, i've finally watched the unaired pilot episode of big bang theory =) thanks for the hint hehe, i enjoyed it:winkwink:
i also need to postpone my testing date, because I ovulated late. (probably i wont even get to test) but can you remove me to 29th?

and an eeek tmi question to all knowledgeable ladies. can i have yeast infection without the itching, pain and odor? I noticed the weirdest ewww cm and google said its typical of yeast infection. i never had one before so I'm clueless.


----------



## melann13

Congrats IMAGINARY!!! That's so awesome!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## RaeChay

pathos said:


> imaginary8x :happydance::happydance: congrats! h&h 9 months.
> 
> :hugs: to those who are hit by af.
> 
> hopeful, i've finally watched the unaired pilot episode of big bang theory =) thanks for the hint hehe, i enjoyed it:winkwink:
> i also need to postpone my testing date, because I ovulated late. (probably i wont even get to test) but can you remove me to 29th?
> 
> and an eeek tmi question to all knowledgeable ladies. can i have yeast infection without the itching, pain and odor? I noticed the weirdest ewww cm and google said its typical of yeast infection. i never had one before so I'm clueless.

Pathos- typically a yeast infection is going to come with symptoms like itching, burning/pain during urination or sex, and a cottage cheese-like discharge (or sometimes watery discharge). Typicalky there is no odor. What cd are you? Sometimes symptoms can be minimal, esp at first. May be worth a trip to your doctor.


----------



## RaeChay

Imaginary- congratulations!! H&h 9 months to you :) come check out the April babies thread ;-)


----------



## mummy2o

imaginary8x said:


> wasn't listed to test this month as I was taking a break from it all and just found out I'm pregnant. :D

Congrats. You could be like me and can only have April babies! Although mine seem to be March... DS just wanted to be late and pushed him into April.


----------



## Mummy to HP

Congrats imaginary! Awesome news :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations Imaginary! I hope my break works out so well for us!


----------



## Kalush

:hugs: to those who af showed up, hope sept brings bfps!

Imaginary8x - Congrats! Happy & healthy 9 months to you!


afm: I'm excited, I had to figure out how to do a photo so I could post it. I actually have a postive opk! I really just need to do them in the evening after I stop drinking so much tea and water in the morning. So I will hopefully make it to Aug 30 without af showing up and maybe get to actually test this month. That would be neat. I figure I won't really make it to 11 dpo, so if I do it would be a good time to waste the last ic I have. It's kind of fun that O is taking place on our 5th Wedding anniversary! I'm still kind of excited now, but have a feeling I'm just going to get antsy and sad when it's around 7 dpo and I'm expecting af at anytime.



Okay, not positive positive, but darkest I have ever seen. Guess I'll see what tonights looks like.


----------



## ProfWife

Kalush...that one's so close in the photo, I'd call it an OPK positive. Yay!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm so going to post my opks maybe you ladies can help make sure i don't miss it this time.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I hope af stays away! Does this usually happen or is it different for you? :thumbup: If not, will the August-September cycle be ntnp? 

@magicwhisper I hope the month off has made you more excited and ready to get back to it. I hope you feel better soon as well. :thumbup:

@imaginary8x Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: Shall I make it official on here? Did you try anything different or what worked for you besides just being more relaxed? That's wonderful news! Keep us updated! 

@anointedq My fingers are still crossed! :flower: Keep us updated!

@mommyxofxone Date updated. I plan to wait to test at least until the day before or day of af if my temp is still high! :flower: We will be happy to assist with looking at opks!! I may post mine soon to see what everyone thinks as well since I only used them in two prior months and not for a few since then. I am using a better kind this time so it may be easier to read, I hope! 

@pathos That episode of Big Bang Theory was different, right? I think it's cool to see it and compare. I updated your date. I hope that you not only test, but that it's two dark, pink lines! :) I'm not sure about the yeast infection, but I hope that clears up soon! Feel better! 

@ProfWife How are you? :flower:

@Kalush I added you for August 30th. That's a great positive opk! It's so exciting and special that it's on your anniversary. Have fun, lady! :happydance: :haha: Good luck!!


@Our pregnant ladies: It's so nice to see you checking in on us and still celebrating with us! Thanks for that! :happydance: :friends: :hugs:


----------



## imaginary8x

Hopeful2014 said:


> @imaginary8x Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: Shall I make it official on here? Did you try anything different or what worked for you besides just being more relaxed? That's wonderful news! Keep us updated!

Yes, please. :) just more relaxed tbh no using opks etc just having sex when we wanted to have it.


----------



## Lazydaisys

It's unusual to have a spot of pink and then two days with nothing but feels like she's on her way just teasing me. All my cycles will be ntnp after this one whilst I wait for iui or ivf. After two years I think its getting silly for me to keep tracking them like this. I will still be on here supporting and back when I get my iui cycle, although I've been warned waiting list could be quite a few months. X


----------



## pathos

RaeChay, thanks. I just had the discharge and it disappeared immediately. I had no other symptoms. Weird, I was on cd30, 8dpo. 
I make my yogurt every other day, and I read yogurt is a natural remedy. I consume at least 400gr daily. Maybe I cured it.


----------



## ALiKO

Hey ladies!
How are are you gorgeous girls doing? I hope everyone is in good spirits!
I haven't been very active on this thread but I have been lurking and checking in! Haha. First off I would like to say CONGRATS! to Imaginary8 happy and healthy 9 months! I also have explosive news of my own. I am also pregnant I simply cannot believe it.

The pic attached are my tests. It's actually a funny story how I found out. If anyone is interested in knowing just let me know. Also if your interested in knowing what I did this cycle please let me know other than that I don't want to spam you guys. But thank you so much for for reading and please ladies do not give up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pathos

ALiKO congrats! :happydance::happydance: hehe happy and healthy 8 months =) beautiful lines :yipee:

spam? I am really interested in all the details.


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!! Details, details! :)


----------



## River54

Congrats! - yes, give us details!


----------



## ALiKO

pathos said:


> ALiKO congrats! :happydance::happydance: hehe happy and healthy 8 months =) beautiful lines :yipee:
> 
> spam? I am really interested in all the details.

Haha thanks so much! By spam I meant I didn't want to write a long essay if no one was interested haha. But anyways I found out because I went to the doctor. I simply went because i had convinced myself that i was out this month and i wanted to know what could be done my next cycle to better help me concieve. I also wanted to get further fertility testing done to see if I had a blocked tube or something. Of course when you go to the doc they make you give a urine sample. After I was called to the back the doc was like your pregnancy test was positive. I was like 0_0! What! Excuse me?! No way! Because I had just convinced myself that I was out this month. 

The things I did differently were, I have been taking dong quai and vitex since I started my ttc journey and I began to wean myself off of it for about 2 months and this was the first month that I completely went without it. Also I started to use a lubricant called Emerita on and off when me and DH BD'd. It is a all natural water based lube as Preseed is really hard to get my hands on here in Japan. And that's pretty much all I did differently. Also when we BD'd TMI but I slept over night with you know what inside and since I only bbt chart I do not use opk's we managed to BD twice 4 days before O and once 2 days before O. Also within the past month or so I had become really active such as riding my bike a lot etc. I hope this has helped! :flower:


----------



## RaeChay

Congratulations aliko!! So happy to see this :-D


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats hun that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Great story!!! I thought I was waayyyy out the cycle I got my bfp... But a few bnb girls pressured me to test anyways!


----------



## want2bemommy

Yay for new BFPs! I love seeing the count go up!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Buttercup84: I've had positive OPKs as late as CD 22, you may just not have had your surge yet.

@Hopeful2014: I think your plan sounds GREAT! I think anything we can do to make sure our bases are covered and keep all this TTC as low-stress as possible is the way to go.

@imaginary8x: congrats!

@Kalush: Great looking OPK! FX for you!

@ALiKO: Congrats! I love seeing hPTs from other countries! I am also in favor of detail-sharing!

AFM... just got back from a crazy trip (drove from TX to KY to scatter my FIL's ashes, the to visit my husband's uncle on a mountain in WV, and drive my MIL's car to MD - in 3 days), flew home yesterday afternoon and just grateful I don't have to go to work today.

I think I'm CD 11, usually get a positive OPK around CD 16-18, but has been as late as CD 22. Hoping ovulation isn't too far off this cycle. Hoping since this is the first cycle since my thyroid med change and change in b-vitamins, just maybe things will work out this time!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Am I the only thicko that doesn't know what aliko kept inside her all night????????????lol


----------



## Mrs A

Lazydaisys said:


> Am I the only thicko that doesn't know what aliko kept inside her all night????????????lol

I'm assuming she means the swimmers


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats Aliko or should I say Anata no ninshin omedetogozimasu (its been a long time since I've done any Japanese so forgive me if its wrong) You should look into a birthing hospital and child care soon, if you haven't done so already. Especially if your in or around Tokyo.


----------



## ALiKO

Thank all you ladies so much for the congratulations and well wishes I really appreciate it. And I'm sending nothing but love and baby dust right back to you! :dust:

@Lazydaisys yes Mrs A is right I am talking about the swimmers :spermy: lolz!

@Mummy2o arigatou gozaimasu ne. anata wa nihongo ga jyozu desu ne. Your japanese is good ne :). And yes I live about an hour away from Tokyo so I definately need to look into that.


----------



## MomWife

Congrats ALiKO and all of the ladies that received their BFP's! It's great to read all the fantastic news on this thread! I will be testing in September. I am 4DPO, AF supposed to come Sept 1st. I really love this thread!!!! I will make sure to read this thread daily!!! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Officially halfway through the tww! Tested today cuz I got my hpts in the mail. Bfn. duh. Lol. 

Congrats to the new bfps! About time our numbers grew! Can't wait til we can all get two pink lines!


----------



## Kalush

ALiKo - Congrats! Love the details! 

Clandestine - Glad you had a day to relax after all of that. Hope you get your positive opk pretty soon!


MomWife - Hope the rest of your tww goes quickly and ends with a bfp!

Burgbrandy - YaY for being halfway! If I had more than one test I probably would end up testing way too early too.

1 dpo today, woo. This wait seems more difficult, I don't like that there is nothing I can do. Just have to keep busy I guess, starting with going to bed early tonight!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@MomWife :hi: Welcome! I added you to the list for September 1st. I see you have two daughters already; are you hoping for a specific gender this time? My husband and I have been together since high school as well (12 1/2 years now)!! Good luck! :flower:


@Lazydaisys I hope you don't have to wait too much longer to figure out about your private treatment. :hugs:

@ALiKO Congratulations!! That's amazing news! That's a really nice progression as well. Shall I make it official on here? :happydance: :happydance:

@ClandestineTX I totally agree about liking to see the tests from other countries. (We are all still excited to see when KatyW gets her positive test from Germany, hopefully soon! :thumbup:) I hope your trip went well and that you are settling back in now. I started opks today and hope ovulation will come soon. I hope it happens for you earlier this month as well. I definitely think you have a better chance now since the change in medications and since you've had some time to let them get in your system. Good luck! :flower: 

@burgbrandy I'm hoping we all get two pink lines very soon! Good luck on the rest of the tww! :flower:

@Kalush My fingers are crossed for you! The tww is so hard because it's all been done and you just have to wait it out. Good luck! :flower:


AFM I'm CD 13 (Tuesday) and I started opks today. It's darkish, but not quite positive. I usually ovulate from day 14-16 so I'm thinking it will be Thursday or Friday. My plan is to continue every day bd and then bd as many times as we can manage in the day or two after the positive opk. :blush: :haha: I'm using First Response opks, which I like so far. For me so far, they have been easy to read, have nice lines, and seem to be more accurate than the ones I used last time. My husband likes them more as well. My confession: I was a little wishful that it was a pregnancy test when the lines started coming up and asked my husband why can't this just be the hpt results. That second line was beautiful. :haha: Onward we go!


----------



## ALiKO

@Hopeful yes you can make it official :). I got my BFP Aug. 16 and my due date is April 27, 2014. I just want to thank you all for being so supportive! :flower:
And as for your plan it sounds great! Just aim for at least 2 to 3 days before O to DTD then try like twice a day around that time and see what happens because that's what I did. 

Also this is complete tmi but I made sure after each time me and DH BD'd I umm "climaxed" haha : haha:. sorry for the tmi but I heard that when you reach climax that your muscles start to contract and actually help to force sperm through the cervix. 
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful2014

ALiKO said:


> @Hopeful yes you can make it official :). I got my BFP Aug. 16 and my due date is April 27, 2014. I just want to thank you all for being so supportive! :flower:
> And as for your plan it sounds great! Just aim for at least 2 to 3 days before O to DTD then try like twice a day around that time and see what happens because that's what I did.
> 
> Also this is complete tmi but I made sure after each time me and DH BD'd I umm "climaxed" haha : haha:. sorry for the tmi but I heard that when you reach climax that your muscles start to contract and actually help to force sperm through the cervix.
> :dust:

:happydance: It's official!

Thanks! I'm assuming O will be Thursday or Friday based on past cycles and the opks so far. We had bd CD 10, 12, and 13 and will continue once every day until the positive. Then we plan to try twice a day after the positive. It makes me so excited to hear that's what you did because I really hope it works. I know it's not always advisable, but I assume his sperm is okay. Ummm...I have also been trying to "finish" most of the times as well since I've read that too. There have been times when I don't (especially throughout all of the months trying), but I'm hoping it helps some as well. Plus it's part of my plan of trying to relax and have a bit more fun with it in case it doesn't work. Then I've had a good time at least. :haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi, had my last hospital appointment with my fertility specialist yesterday. My current hospital does basic testing and procedures, but cannot offer iui or ivf due to lack of funding. 
So yesterday I took my case to my dr about using my nhs funding at a private clinic. My doctor was really supportive about it and is going to appeal to the nhs board in our area. I spoke to private clinic and they said they will be willing to take me and have a nhs contract already in place. Now I just have to wait to see if I fit the criteria. If I don't get to go to the private clinic I would be refered to another nhs hospital. Sucess rates at nhs hospital is 20%, success rate at private clinic is 38%. 

The plan- 6 attempts of iui if its appropriate, then 2 attempts of ivf. 

Should hear back or have an appointment by November. 

Helpful things my doctor said yesterday.

You will get pregnant, it's just when. (Unexplained infertility.)
My husband said. ' if we relax will it happen?' Doctor said 'it will happen when it happens, you won't be able to tell yourself to relax.'
No monitoring, temping, don't have sex every day or every other. Just 2-3 times week. On a 28 day cycle definitly between day 10-20.

He also told me that yesterday he'd had two phone calls from patients waiting for ivf who had got pregnant before treatment.

Sorry to ramble, not sure if ths helps anybody but after waiting three months to see specialist each time I'm always very interested to to see what he's saying.

My husband asked him if were doing it right??!!! Lol


----------



## Hopeful2014

Lazydaisys said:


> So yesterday I took my case to my dr about using my nhs funding at a private clinic. My doctor was really supportive about it and is going to appeal to the nhs board in our area. I spoke to private clinic and they said they will be willing to take me and have a nhs contract already in place. Now I just have to wait to see if I fit the criteria. If I don't get to go to the private clinic I would be refered to another nhs hospital. Sucess rates at nhs hospital is 20%, success rate at private clinic is 38%.
> 
> The plan- 6 attempts of iui if its appropriate, then 2 attempts of ivf.
> 
> Should hear back or have an appointment by November.

I'm so glad that your doctor and the private clinic are supporting you so far! I hope the NHS board makes their decision to let you go private very soon. It's got to help that you already have the doctor and the private clinic ready to help! :thumbup: I'm so glad to see they are working on plans already as well!




Lazydaisys said:


> You will get pregnant, it's just when. (Unexplained infertility.)
> My husband said. ' if we relax will it happen?' Doctor said 'it will happen when it happens, you won't be able to tell yourself to relax.'
> No monitoring, temping, don't have sex every day or every other. Just 2-3 times week. On a 28 day cycle definitly between day 10-20.
> 
> He also told me that yesterday he'd had two phone calls from patients waiting for ivf who had got pregnant before treatment.

All great information. I like "You will get pregnant, it's just when." That's very true and I'm sure it's reassuring to hear. 



Lazydaisys said:


> My husband asked him if were doing it right??!!! Lol

:haha: You know, I'm sure most of us have looked it up before just to make sure we were doing it the right way! :haha: I applaud him for asking even if it's a bit embarrassing! :haha:


----------



## KatyW

Hi! I'm back from the trip (and have been scrolling through). 

Aliko - Congratulations! And thanks for the recap on what you did. And, I liked seeing Japanese pregnancy tests :).

Lazydaisy - I like what the doctor said about it happening, just a matter of when. I think for most people here, that is the case (and something to keep the hope alive when one gets discouraged during TTC).

Hopeful - Good luck in the BD marathon. I think this phase is starting in a few days for me too. *Come on May due dates!**** I really hope I'll get to post a pic of a German pregnancy test, soon. :)

Not much else to say other than TTC is feeling old hat right now, ha, I'm sure you are all with me in the mentality of let's move on to the next phase. I need a little dose of patience :).


----------



## Kayless

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind me writing in this forum... I'm new to all of this & after a bit of advice 

My partner & I after TTC after years of being on the BCP.

I fell pregnant last year whilst on the pill but had a miscarriage. However this time we are TTC asap 

I took my last pill a couple of weeks ago & had what i thought was my first period on 9th August. This last for a few days (as normal) and i was expecting to ovulate this week. However yesterday I started bleeding again, like another period.

Is this my actual first period after coming off the pill? Does it mean i wont ovulate this week and that my ovulation period should be in approx 14 days?

Any help/advice/support would be great

Thanking you xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

af is gone wooot!


----------



## newbie2013

Hi Kayless, 

Welcome to the group and good luck with TTC. 

I'm sure some of the other ladies know a LOT more than me, but from what I've read and experienced, it can take your body a while to get itself sorted out after BCP. If it is too heavy or you're really worried about it, try to see a doctor about it if you can. Otherwise, I'd suggest recording it somewhere to start tracking your cycle.

Good luck!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'll pipe up I suppose I had my regular bleed after coming off bcp... But I know some ppl will have an extra withdrawal bleed. I def recommend tracking your cycle just to see where things are at. For me the cycle length was all over the place, but overall on the long side. I started temping right off the bat because the idea was to naturally prevent-ish for a little while... Temping is helpful to see O, but getting a good idea on you cervical mucus will also give you a good idea when O is about to happen


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: right there with you. I started hot yoga this morning and hoping the exercise doesn't delay ovulation like last time! I am not touching an OPK until I start seeing watery CM, I ovulate usually the third week of a cycle - CD 16 - CD 22, so just feels like a waste checking OPKs before my estrogen has even topped out for the cycle!


----------



## pathos

KatyW, do you know the German equivalent of first response? All i hear is try frer, frer is the best... hrr, I've never seen them sold. I live close to the Netherlands, I will go and check one day to see if they have it.

Frer or not I hope you see the lovely "schwanger" letter/line soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

getting ready to go on vacay ladies, be back sunday, be ready to fill me in!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hope you have a great one, mommyxofxone!


----------



## KatyW

Pathos - You are so kind! I hope the same for you. Maybe this is your lucky cycle! 

As for finding First Response tests, I have never seen them at the stores. I will take a look at my local DM to see if I find one that looks similar. I bet there is something just as good here. I think some people believe First Response tests will show positives earlier than other tests, but in my experience, I had to wait until AF was due to get results.

Definitely try the Dutch stores - you may find it there (or order from Amazon.de?).


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW :hi: Waiting and not knowing when it will happen is hard. I think it would be easier for me to know when it would happen specifically even if I had to wait for it. It's the not knowing when or not knowing what will need to be done that bothers me. I agree; I try to remember that it *will* happen when I get discouraged. May will be an awesome month to have a baby! I hope we are both on our way! I definitely understand being ready for the next phase. :thumbup:

@mommyxofxone Yay for af leaving and just in time for vacation! :happydance: Have fun!

@ClandestineTX I totally agree with you. You know when you usually ovulate and you know how to track your cm well enough that you know when to start opks now. I really do think the watery cm is the best guide if you are accustomed to your own pattern of body signs. I didn't start the opks when it was recommended only because I know I usually ovulate between cd 14-16 so I started on day 13. My cm was ready and I had already started bd, but I'm glad I waited to use the opk. :thumbup: Yay for the hot yoga! :bodyb:

@pathos I hope we all see "schwanger" soon!!! :happydance:

AFM I'm CD 14 (Wednesday) and I got a positive opk! It was the same color during the time limit and the test line actually looked darker than the control when it dried. :happydance: Like I said above, I waited until CD 13 to start testing because I have a general idea of when I should ovulate and I was also following cm signs. I assume I will ovulate today or tomorrow. I already expected it would be today-Friday from past cycles. At this point, after tracking for six months, I have a pretty good idea of what my cycle _should_ be like. I decided to go back to opks so I could know ahead of time (for sure...as sure as the opks are :) ) so I could bd more than once on the day of the positive. We did manage to bd twice today. The second time was a little wild because unexpected visitors came soon after we finished. :haha: We did it though! I look for my temperature to jump tomorrow or Friday so I'll continue bd until it's confirmed. I will also take one more opk tomorrow to see if it's still darker. :flower: Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Kayless said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> ...Any help/advice/support would be great
> 
> Thanking you xxx

:hi: Welcome! We would love for you to join us! Shall I add you to the front page as a tester with us? :thumbup: 

First, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I've never been on birth control so perhaps someone else on here can give you more information about how that works. I assume from what I've heard that it can take a bit for your cycle to regulate. I would assume that if this bleeding stays as long as a normal af (aunt flow/period) with the normal flow that it probably is the first real af. If so, you will not ovulate this week. 

It's widely stated that we all ovulate on CD (cycle day) 14, but that's not always true for everyone. For example, I have ovulated anywhere from day 13-day 21. My usual dates are day 14-16 though. There are ladies who ovulate earlier than cd 14, those on cd 14, and ladies who ovulate later than that.

That's why it can be so hard to determine when to bd (babydance/sex). There are methods to make it easier though and I would recommend you try at least one to make it easier on you especially since you are coming off of birth control. 

*Techniques:*
*1*. Monitoring cm (cervical mucus): Watery and EWCM (eggwhite) is the most fertile.
*2*. Opks (ovulation prediction kits): You use one each day leading up to your expected ovulation date and it will give you a positive result 12-36 hours before you ovulate to let you know when ovulation is about to happen.
*3*. BBT Temping (basal body temperature): You take your temperature each morning before you get up (at the same time) with the special thermometer and chart it to show when ovulation has happened. While it won't give you the best idea of when it will happen beforehand, it is a great way to see a pattern in your cycle. It will help you to get an idea of when you are most fertile and what your lp (luteal phase: days between ovulation and the next af) is.
*4*. Charting: You can use a service online like fertilityfriend.com, ovufriend.com, or another to chart all of the above information and it will help you understand it all. Those sites also have great information and articles to explain all of this more.
*5*. Ask us! There are a bunch of smart, helpful ladies here. :friends:


Good luck!


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: Woohoo for ovulating, and I've felt the exact same way about wanting OPK's to be HPT's! AFM, I'm stressed to the max with work, but I had the beginnings of EWCM Tuesday and Wednesday. I'm hoping that the stress doesn't make my body do something really weird or prevent me from ovulating at all! This school year is going to be extremely stressful, and the kids haven't even started coming to us yet. I told my husband last night that this will be the year to make me or break me. I'm trying to focus on the positives and what's in my control, but I'm not sleeping well (I usually don't anyway, even in good times) and I feel defeated at times. I'm just praying that my body doesn't wig out on me because that will make me even more stressed. Okay, I'm done with my pity party:)


----------



## ClandestineTX

YAY for the +OPK Hopeful! I'll keep my FX for you!


----------



## ALiKO

@Hopeful hooray positive opk! Time to BD like crazy! :)


----------



## Kalush

Lazydaisy - I"m so glad the Dr. was reassuring and you'll be able to use the private clinic! It's great that they have a plan.

KatwyW - Welcome back! I am with you on the just wanting to move on.

Kayless - Welcome! I didn't have any issues when I stopped bcp, but I have heard of it taking awhile for things to get back to normal. I hope it happens quickly for you and you get a bfp soon!

Hopeful - :happydance: for the positive opk! I hope this is your month! I feel the same with taking the opk's, especially when they are really light. Before we redid the bathroom I had to clean it all out and found an old test from with DD, it made me happy and sad. Can't wait until it happens again.


----------



## KatyW

Kalush - That's a neat thing to find - & FX it will happen soon again for you :) 

Hopeful - Yay for the positive OPK! (come on May due date!!) 

Momwithbabies - Hugs. You can take on the school year - I bet it makes you stronger. I hope we all get to move on to pregnancy soon.

Kayless - it's been awhile since I was on hormonal birth control, but when I got off them, it was what seemed like AF, then my normal cycles resumed pretty easily. I did use the NuvaRing, though, so I am not sure how it compares to BCPs. I hope you get your BFP soon. We will be here with you in this journey.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies :hugs: Teaching can be really hard. TTC is hard enough, but adding working or having children or other commitments and it becomes so hard. Try to take some time for yourself this weekend. Have a great breakfast one morning; you could maybe even go out for breakfast. Try to find any time you can here or there to do something relaxing for yourself. :hugs: I wish ttc wasn't another stressor. I know we would all feel better about the normal every day madness if we didn't have to worry about that too. Good luck! :flower:

@ClandestineTX Thanks! I'm hoping you ovulate soon behind me so we can wait it out together again! :friends: How's the hot yoga? Did you do it again today? 

@ALiKO Thanks! We have been like crazy! :haha: I really hope the doubling it up works for me this time as well! 

@Kalush Confession: I still have the faint BFPs from my early loss. I know it's strange and not good, but I am keeping them for now. It doesn't really hurt me to have them and I don't look at them often. I just want them as a reminder to myself that it did happen and that it will again. I'll definitely keep my next positives as well-tests and baby-I hope! It will happen for us!! I can't wait to see our positives! :flower: 

@KatyW May, here we come!!!!!! :flower:

AFM I have a quick question for you ladies. My opk was positive yesterday (Wednesday) and the line was the same color, but perhaps a bit darker than the control. I took one more today to make sure and it was positive again, but easily darker than the control. My temp went from 97.18 to 97.43 from yesterday to today. I'm assuming it happened overnight. I'm waiting for crosshairs based on next few temps, but do you think it would mean I have ovulated already (and when, like yesterday, overnight, today) or do you think the second positive means it could still be tomorrow? I had bd am and pm yesterday, am today, and plan to bd am tomorrow. I should be covered and get crosshairs soon, but you know I just want to obsess a bit. :haha: I hope you're all having a good day! :flower:


----------



## Buttercup84

Hopeful I got my positive OPK today too (big surprise, CD23!!) I plan on BDing tonight, tomorrow and the night after cos i'm thinking that should be OK if i'm due to ov in 24-48 hours. Mine was the same as yours darker than the control :flower:


----------



## melann13

Hopeful, I had that happen one cycle, +OPK, temp rise, +OPK fmu, and I believe it turned out that I had in fact O'd overnight and that the LH was still in my system. I don't remember which month it was... I'll go back and check.
Hope that helps even if it was just the one time.


----------



## melann13

melann13 said:


> Hopeful, I had that happen one cycle, +OPK, temp rise, +OPK fmu, and I believe it turned out that I had in fact O'd overnight and that the LH was still in my system. I don't remember which month it was... I'll go back and check.
> Hope that helps even if it was just the one time.

I can't seem to look at old charts, just my BFP one, but I think that may have been when it happened because I show OPKs every day, and then a blank one after O day, and then some negs. I think I deleted the +one the day after O because it was confusing fertility friend. My chart is still in my sig in case what I just said here didn't make any sense. Good luck to you!


----------



## burgbrandy

I've felt like poopy all day...nose won't stop running, sore throat, upset stomach, and achy all over. No fever at all. So I snuck to the store and bought a frer. Faint line maybe? I can't tell if its pink or not. Had a possible implantation dip yesterday and a huge spike this morning.

Hopeful: I have heard that it takes at least 4 hours for progesterone to cause ur temp to rise after o so it would have had to be last night or yesterday. I've had plenty of cycles where I ovulated the day of my first positive opk and got positives for a day or two after. Lh, just like hcg, hits ur urine last so its possible to actually ovulate before u see a surge in ur urine cuz it already spiked in ur blood way before it was processed and got to ur urine. hope that makes sense. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130822_192651.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## anointedq

burgbrandy said:


> I've felt like poopy all day...nose won't stop running, sore throat, upset stomach, and achy all over. No fever at all. So I snuck to the store and bought a frer. Faint line maybe? I can't tell if its pink or not. Had a possible implantation dip yesterday and a huge spike this morning.
> 
> Hopeful: I have heard that it takes at least 4 hours for progesterone to cause ur temp to rise after o so it would have had to be last night or yesterday. I've had plenty of cycles where I ovulated the day of my first positive opk and got positives for a day or two after. Lh, just like hcg, hits ur urine last so its possible to actually ovulate before u see a surge in ur urine cuz it already spiked in ur blood way before it was processed and got to ur urine. hope that makes sense. :)

I've been encouraged to get a FRER by my fellow TTC sisters however I opted out. I had a BFP on an IC and then after that, a bunch of BFN on ICs. I had a blood test last week and still waiting for the results. I think yours is a BFM. FX that it is a BFP. :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nothing from me just taking it day by day here . Still no bfp :cry: But this cycle is my 14 year wedding anniversary so maybe we will catch the egg on our special day


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Buttercup84 Yay for the positive opks! We can wait it out together! Good luck!! :flower: I really hope we both get two pink lines very soon!

@melann13 Thanks! Should I delete the second positive for proper interpretation or just leave it for now? I know you're supposed to assume it's after the first positive, but I just wanted to make sure. How are you? :flower:

@burgbrandy Thanks! :flower: I really hope you get your BFP! That was a nice rise after the dip. I hope you get clear, dark lines soon! Good luck!

@anointedq I'm sorry you're still having to wait to find out! Good luck! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl :hi:!!! It's nice to hear from you. I'm sorry you didn't get your positive yet. :hugs: I hope everything else is going well. :thumbup: Happy (early) Anniversary! I can't think of a better gift than an anniversary baby. Good luck!


----------



## pathos

burgbrandy, good luck, i hope thats the start of your BFP. nice dip and rise + "nice" symptoms. 

and your insight about opks are absolutely right. I got two + ic opks cd17 and 20. digi opk caught the surge on cd16 but i disregarded it. i was wrong (my cm was wrong), but my breasts are never wrong. witch will be here soon, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## KatyW

Burgbrandy - I hope this is it for you! Nice-looking chart and symptoms :)

Hopeful - I've definitely ovulated the day of a blazing positive OPK, it seems to happen for me like that frequently, which is why charting CM is especially necessary for me. Definitely keep BDing on for a few days to make sure you cover bases (but I'm sure you are :) ).

Pathos - if this cycle does not work out, we will be with you in the next one. :)


Annointedq - I hope the time goes by quickly and you hear results of your blood test soon. 

Ruskiegirl - it is nice to see you stop by, and I know we are crossing our fingers that you will get your sticky BFP :). 

Buttercup - Yay for pos. OPK! I hope to get one soon (I'm CD 10 and will probably see one in the next 5 days sometime).


----------



## newbie2013

Ladies!! I'd love opinions and help from more experienced tempers, please... 

I usually have a 15 day lp (at least I think I do... af usually comes about 16 days after o - is that a 16 day lp or 15??) and have previously experienced light spotting for a day or two before af but not often. Today I'm 12DPO and when I woke up I had a tiny amount of brown spotting on the tp when I wiped. FF has given me a high coverline (36.53 or so) and I had two days drop below that - 8DPO and 11DPO. Ovufriend gave me a lower coverline and neither of those days were below the coverline (36.49 or so). My temp was back up today. 

Had nothing in terms of possible symptoms and have had a pretty stressful week. Can stress cause lp to shorten?? I know it is usually similar length. AF isn't due until Tuesday, so I'm surprised by such earlier spotting. I've had nothing since the first wipe. Any thoughts? Possible IB or is that just being way too hopeful?? 

Thanks ladies... thinking about you all!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 When determining lp you start counting from the first day after O to the last day before the bleeding starts. The day the full flow starts doesn't count as your lp and counts as CD 1 of the next cycle. 

From what I've heard your lp should stay fairly regular, but I'm sure something could happen to mess up the cycle. But usually it's stress before ovulation that delays ovulation and the lp should be fairly similar to past cycles. I'm sure that it can deviate sometimes though. :dohh: 

I would be hopeful if you do not have any more bleeding/not much more or continuous. (I don't want to get hopes too high, but it does sound really good with the dips, rises, and brown spotting with several more days before you expect af!) :thumbup: :thumbup:

I had IB on 11 dpo with my early loss. It was only for 3 hours and only a few dabs here and there when I wiped. None made it to the liner. However, it's different for everyone. I tested and had my faint positive on 13 dpo. I'd say that if it doesn't turn into a full flow or last for too long that it could be a positive sign! 


Good luck and keep us updated!! :flower:


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks Hopeful. Of course I'll update you guys. I haven't even told DH about the spotting - he so wouldn't understand and would probably get worried! I'll wait and see what happens today and tomorrow and maybe do a IC on Sunday if no more bleeding.


----------



## daddiesgift

Can I join? Read the original post and that amount of positive thinking is what everyone needs! 

Im on cycle day 3 of our first cycle back TTC #3. We have about 6 cycles to try and catch the egg before we may have to WTT a tad longer. Kind of a long story, all in my journal but in a nut shell..we are moving next year for 6 months. After that we are not sure where we will be moving since OH is military so I dont want to get pregnant and not know where we are going or if he will be there with us. Plus Ive looked into some birthing options at our new place and they seem great! So Im hoping to have a baby there!


----------



## Kuawen

May I also join? I haven't read the entire thread but you ladies sound like a great, positive group to be around, and I really need that in my life! :flower: 

If it's okay that I join, my next testing day is Sept 21st. That's 2 days after my bday! (going to be 28 years old :cry:)


----------



## KatyW

Hi, daddiesgift & Kuawen :). 

Daddiesgift - I am also a (U.S.) military spouse - and we have 11 months before our international move (we're in Germany). The clock is ticking for me, just a tad. I definitely get where you are. Family planning can be ridiculously complicated in this life of ours.

Kuawen - welcome. I'm 28 & it's not so bad ;). Ha! It is a little bittersweet being almost out of the 20s though. :)


----------



## lesh07

Congrats on the new bfp's not much to report here....Just doing the wait for the 5th month! Good luck ladies. xx


----------



## daddiesgift

KatyW said:


> Hi, daddiesgift & Kuawen :).
> 
> Daddiesgift - I am also a (U.S.) military spouse - and we have 11 months before our international move (we're in Germany). The clock is ticking for me, just a tad. I definitely get where you are. Family planning can be ridiculously complicated in this life of ours.
> 
> Kuawen - welcome. I'm 28 & it's not so bad ;). Ha! It is a little bittersweet being almost out of the 20s though. :)

Where in Germany if you dont mind me asking? We were there before here! We moved from Baumholder last July to Arizona. Both my boys were conceived there, I gave birth to my first in a birthing center in Birkenfeld. Then when I was 23? weeks we moved back stateside so my second was born here in Arizona. We ttc #1 for 22 cycles and I fell pregnant in December found Out in January, OH deployed to Afghanistan in Feb.! So I spent that whole pregnancy and first four months of his life alone in Germany. It wasnt too bad but thinking of him deploying while Im pregnant WITH two toddlers now that sounds like a nightmare :haha: So we are in Arizona till May next year then we are moving to Georgia till January 2015 (about 6 months) then who knows where ever they send us!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@daddiesgift Welcome to the group!! I imagine it is so hard to plan everything when you move around so often. It's an amazing thing that families like your's and KatyW's are willing to do this. :thumbup: I wish you luck and hope that you get your positive very soon!

@Kuawen Welcome to the group! There are some wonderful ladies here. We will be there for you no matter what! I will be 28 on my next birthday as well. I can't complain much because my husband will turn 30 in the same month and he is dreading it a bit. :haha: Time passes so quickly...except when we're waiting. :thumbup:

Ladies, I'll add you both to the official list with your testing dates and links to your journals as soon as I'm on another device. I look forward to getting to know both of you! :flower:

@newbie2013 I really hope this is it for you! Good luck! :flower:

@lesh07 Fingers crossed we are both done waiting soon. :flower:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hola daddiesgift & Kuawen! Would you two believe I've been here since the beginning of time (LOL, the thread)? Hopeful2014 is great moderator, you two will love it here. 

@Hopeful2014: I think I'm going to be a week behind you, had the tiniest amount of watery CM yesterday, willing to bet it's going to be almost another week before I ovulate!


----------



## KatyW

Hi daddiesgift - we are at the border of the Netherlands (literally, I can walk there), at a base no one has heard of (ha!) because it is tiny and not a U.S. base. My husband is serving with other nations, so it's not a traditional assignment. It sounds like you were close to Landstuhl or Ramstein. I am slightly jealous of people there, ha! I think that part of Germany is beautiful. :)

I can't believe you spent so much time alone & in a foreign country - huge props to you. Not ideal - but you get through it. I am an Air Force wife so I have not had to deal with a deployment of that duration. I have huge admiration for you ladies (and men) who deal with spouses being gone a year or more. 

I hope that you get your BFP soon (ASAP) so you don't have to worry about the logistics this time. I really hope to avoid an international move while pregnant, but if that's the way it works out, oh well. :)


----------



## lesh07

Lets hope hopeful...Some days i think i m not worried if it still takes a while as i have such a busy life! But then my son (Who is 18 months) will do something very grown up and then i miss having a baby who is completely relying on me to care for him/her. xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

KatyW said:


> Hi daddiesgift - we are at the border of the Netherlands (literally, I can walk there), at a base no one has heard of (ha!) because it is tiny and not a U.S. base. My husband is serving with other nations, so it's not a traditional assignment. It sounds like you were close to Landstuhl or Ramstein. I am slightly jealous of people there, ha! I think that part of Germany is beautiful. :)
> 
> I can't believe you spent so much time alone & in a foreign country - huge props to you. Not ideal - but you get through it. I am an Air Force wife so I have not had to deal with a deployment of that duration. I have huge admiration for you ladies (and men) who deal with spouses being gone a year or more.
> 
> I hope that you get your BFP soon (ASAP) so you don't have to worry about the logistics this time. I really hope to avoid an international move while pregnant, but if that's the way it works out, oh well. :)

Well dont be too jealous :winkwink: We didnt like our post but it was nice to be so close to France and Ramstein PX was great to get your american shopping fix. We wanted to live in South Germany around Munich. We would go back in a second! The first time my OH deployed to Iraq for a year and that was HORRIBLE since it was 9 days after we got married :haha: so I had no idea what to expect when he was gone when he got back ect. So Ive learned a few things and while it really does suck you just have to take it day by day! It was actually nice being pregnant and having the baby alone, ONLY because it made time go by faster and gave me something to do and look forward too. Of course if OH couldve been there that wouldve been nice! Every military wife no matter what branch has their own pros and cons in comparison to others! :hugs:


----------



## pathos

hello daddiesgift & Kuawen.

Kuawen, 28 is young. I am almost 31 1/2 trying for baby#1. 

daddiesgift, I also find myself in a similar situation. Last week, we bought a house - we are waiting for finalization of paper work. next four months is about shopping, renovation, packing and moving. mess and stress. and we are thinking if we should stop ttcing :haha:(as if we were successful while we were trying) of course this is only minor next to your challenge, but there is also this saying, god laughs at people who makes plans, coz they are unaware of his plans.


----------



## daddiesgift

Pathos- now or never huh? :haha: well maybe not NEVER but breaking. To say I wont be sad if it doesnt happen now would be an understatement! I hope it happens in this tiny time frame we have but I know we'd have to be pretty lucky to catch the egg in 6 cycles!


----------



## Kalush

Welcome to the new ladies, hoping you get your bfp's quickly!

burgbrandy - Hope it's the start of youf bfp!

antointedq - I hope you get the result soon.

ruskiegirl - Nice to see you stop in. I hope next time will be with news of an anniersary bfp! We just had our 5th on O day, so hoping we'll get ours too!

newbie2013 - Hope it is ib!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX Thanks! I'm so glad you joined when you did and I can't wait until we are writing about our pregnancies! :friends: I'm glad to see you are starting to see signs and that bd is getting started. :blush: I know it's hard to plan sometimes. Good luck!! :flower: 

@lesh07 I understand. My nieces are getting older and more independent. Time flies. I miss when they were little. I can't wait to have a little baby and it be all mine! :D

@pathos We always hear people say that once you are doing something else (education, work, moving, etc.) that it happens. I guess this will be a good way to test the theory! :thumbup: You will be able to handle it! :bodyb:

AFM I'm just waiting...and waiting. :haha: I'd say ovulation has passed for sure now because cm appears that way and temps have been up for long enough. I'm still trying to decide which day it was because the sites I use chose different days. I think as I enter more temps it will make it clearer. My temps make it look as though I ovulated on CD 13, but I had positive opks on CD 14 and CD 15. I'm still operating under the idea that it was CD 14 overnight to CD 15. My plan now is to go work on the laundry and to finish reading my book tonight! I hope you all are able to do something fun or relaxing for yourself this weekend!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm going to cry! Seems af has started with a bang! Horrible cramps (which I don't usually get) woke me up this morning. My 'normal' 15 day lp just plunged to 12 days... what the heck? I feel awful and DH is upset because we really thought we had a great chance this month. I feel like curling up in ball in crying myself back to sleep :-(

Any ideas as to why lp was 3 days shorter?


----------



## pathos

I am right next to you newbie2013. :witch: is here. :hugs: Cheer up, eggies have already started to grow. One of them may bring our September BFP. 


Are you sure of your O date? LP is supposed to be stable but it is also normal to have changes once or twice a year. If I were you, I would not worry much.


----------



## momwithbabies

Newbie, I'm so sorry. I know the disappointment of AF paired with horrible cramps is the worst! I have no idea why your LP would be shorter other than sometimes our bodies do weird things. I hope you get to feeling better soon and can move on from this. It is depressing, but it will get better.

Pathos: Sorry about AF, but I liked what you said about the eggs starting to grow. I'm going to have to remember that with my next AF!

Hopeful: I think I'm on the other side of O as well. Good luck to you! It seems like you timed BD perfectly!

AFM: I'm disappointed, yet again, this cycle. Didn't BD enough and my EWCM is gone. I had O pains yesterday as well. I hope to BD tonight, but I'll be lucky if my husband is feeling the same way. I'm not trying to sound like a brat, but I'm upset that my husband decided to wait on the IUI because he said he would try really hard this cycle to BD enough. For those of you who haven't read my whining before, my husband hardly ever wants to have sex, and sometimes he can't finish. He's on Cymbalta for anxiety. That's why the IUI is worth a try. I'm angry, I'm disappointed, and I have no one to talk to about it. I'm holding all of this inside because I know it's not his fault. I love him so much, and we've talked about this in previous cycles. He always says he will make more of an effort, but I haven't seen a change yet. I tried hard last night to make him want me, but he said he was tired. It hurts to be rejected, especially when you try hard to be loving and try to begin foreplay. I'm hurt, but I just needed to write it all down. Thank you for reading this if you did.


----------



## daddiesgift

Momwithbabies- I don't know the whole story but I do know how you feel. Has this always been an issue with OH or just since you've started ttc? When we were ttc #1 my OH was so stressed about it and under pressure, by me mostly so when it was time to bd he'd have a hard time getting hard or a hard time finishing :nope: not only did it piss me off because I wanted a baby so bad and he wasn't "helping" I also felt rejected and like maybe it was me and he wasn't attracted to me or something though I knew that wasn't the case. As impossible as it is I just had to hide ovulation from him. The stress of IT HAS TO BE NOW!! Really caused high anxiety for him. So I would just hide the opks in the trash, not go into huge detail about my appointments and not tell him we were having sex for ovulation. After that he didnt have as many issues, it almost never happens now. :hugs: hope it gets easier for you.


----------



## RaeChay

momwithbabies said:


> Newbie, I'm so sorry. I know the disappointment of AF paired with horrible cramps is the worst! I have no idea why your LP would be shorter other than sometimes our bodies do weird things. I hope you get to feeling better soon and can move on from this. It is depressing, but it will get better.
> 
> Pathos: Sorry about AF, but I liked what you said about the eggs starting to grow. I'm going to have to remember that with my next AF!
> 
> Hopeful: I think I'm on the other side of O as well. Good luck to you! It seems like you timed BD perfectly!
> 
> AFM: I'm disappointed, yet again, this cycle. Didn't BD enough and my EWCM is gone. I had O pains yesterday as well. I hope to BD tonight, but I'll be lucky if my husband is feeling the same way. I'm not trying to sound like a brat, but I'm upset that my husband decided to wait on the IUI because he said he would try really hard this cycle to BD enough. For those of you who haven't read my whining before, my husband hardly ever wants to have sex, and sometimes he can't finish. He's on Cymbalta for anxiety. That's why the IUI is worth a try. I'm angry, I'm disappointed, and I have no one to talk to about it. I'm holding all of this inside because I know it's not his fault. I love him so much, and we've talked about this in previous cycles. He always says he will make more of an effort, but I haven't seen a change yet. I tried hard last night to make him want me, but he said he was tired. It hurts to be rejected, especially when you try hard to be loving and try to begin foreplay. I'm hurt, but I just needed to write it all down. Thank you for reading this if you did.

I'm sorry to hear this. I can relate. My husband was on an anti depressant when we first started TTC, and I think that's partially why it took as long as it did for us (not that there couldn't be a hundred other reasons, but we definitely had WAY less sex). Especially as a woman, I think it hurts more to be rejected than it does for a man...it's more damaging to your ego, as our society makes men out to be "sex fiends" and women should have to fight them off for a peaceful night unmolested or something. 
As for what happened with us: he was VERY anxious to get me pregnant, more so than I even was (and I really wanted it). He took it hard every month that AF showed. So he quit the meds, started counseling instead, discovered some hobbies that helped him feel better. Not AT ALL suggesting that your husband should do the same/similar, just telling my story. You might ask your MD if there are any meds that don't have such a sexual side effect - there are some out there. 
FX for you and everyone!! The waiting game never really ends.


----------



## daddiesgift

:haha: about men being sex fiends. That's EXACTLY how I felt. Since I grew boobs I've had to gets guys away from me so my OH not wanting sex or having a hard time really hurt my ego and self esteem. But looking back I couldn't have been that attractive anxious all month, then sobbing for a week during my period. Spending time researching, praying and peeing on sticks. Then being a REAL bitch when he couldn't perform. I remember sobbing and saying "why won't you just have sex with me?! Just %^** me!!" Yeah, that'd make any penis go soft :dohh:


----------



## daddiesgift

This may sound odd but it worked! The month I conceived #1 oh had been gone ALL month for work, I took my last bit of clomid, doctor said the day before OH came home that I was good to fertilize :haha: so I didn't tell OH about all that, I dressed up like a school girl :blush: picked him up, not getting out of car obviously! And surprised him when we got home! He was surprised and excited, he asked if I was ovulating and I said no I just wanted him. I know that was the night I conceived #1


----------



## pathos

Momwithbabies, I think it may be nice to present "the" other story here. 

I cannot know about the feeling of being rejected because I was always the rejecting side. I did not mean to reject actually, I wanted it more than anything but I could not. It was called vaginismus. It was vaginismus for 6 years in a seemingly perfect marriage without the most fundamental basics of a marriage. We tried everything to fix it, hypnotherapy this and that. But in the end success came with behavioral therapy where I did the most unthinkable and unimaginable stuff called exercises. 
Because in my mind I was doing the most impossible thing with my silicon stuff, I demanded the erected original so that I can do my try outs with the real thing. But of course it was attached to a real person with feelings. It went down to sleep whenever I needed. Lots of explosion then.

I cannot remember the name of the thing in the children parks, the wood stuff, you sit on the one end, and the other person at the other end. One goes up and the other goes down. This is what happened to us! And we are still dealing with it. 

I wanted 6 months to convince myself that I overcame f.cking vaginismus. I always believed it was a coincidence but after 6 months, I knew I can do it. Now starts the tcc. and people say, take it easy, enjoy sex etc. Yeah tell to me! It is still a big thing for me. I still need to take deep breaths, insert penis by my hands, and slowly leave the control. I can get panicked if it hurts. And if it hurts, I start to question, will I be back to my old self? I And when h fails to finish or says he has no desire, I go mad. So unjust. He was always patient with me =( I mentally need to prepare myself for the deed, eggs have certain span of life and I already missed so much =((, and it was all my fault -actually it was not my fault at all. but well.

so in such situations, i think it is natural to vent. and you are not alone. And hopefully, there will be no AF for you. 

Totally irrelevant but I wanna add, I tried one HPT so far, and it was BFN. But I was so happy about it. Because I never thought that I will need a HPT ever. Really, dont get upset by BFNs because they are so unreachable to some women.


----------



## ALiKO

Hopeful2014 said:


> AFM I have a quick question for you ladies. My opk was positive yesterday (Wednesday) and the line was the same color, but perhaps a bit darker than the control. I took one more today to make sure and it was positive again, but easily darker than the control. My temp went from 97.18 to 97.43 from yesterday to today. I'm assuming it happened overnight. I'm waiting for crosshairs based on next few temps, but do you think it would mean I have ovulated already (and when, like yesterday, overnight, today) or do you think the second positive means it could still be tomorrow? I had bd am and pm yesterday, am today, and plan to bd am tomorrow. I should be covered and get crosshairs soon, but you know I just want to obsess a bit. :haha: I hope you're all having a good day! :flower:

I do not really know much about OPK's because I've never used them myself but with that being said I would go with the bbt temps. I've heard in cases where OPK's can be kinda wacky so if you had a dip followed by a nice rise trust your body. I think the day you dipped was O and I also agree that the process happened over night. So here's to catching that egg!:happydance:



ClandestineTX said:


> Hola daddiesgift & Kuawen! Would you two believe I've been here since the beginning of time (LOL, the thread)? Hopeful2014 is great moderator, you two will love it here.

Hello and welcome ladies! I agree with ClandestineTX you guys are gonna like it here hopeful is great and so are all the other ladies! :dust:



newbie2013 said:


> I'm going to cry! Seems af has started with a bang! Horrible cramps (which I don't usually get) woke me up this morning. My 'normal' 15 day lp just plunged to 12 days... what the heck? I feel awful and DH is upset because we really thought we had a great chance this month. I feel like curling up in ball in crying myself back to sleep :-(
> Any ideas as to why lp was 3 days shorter?

Don't be sad newbie I know it's hard that AF got you but just remember as long as you have AF you can always start over and have a chance at getting your BFP:hugs:! As far as LP's go I read a few months back on Fertility Friend that your LP is usually consistently the same and may go up by a day or 2 at times. I don't think anything can really shorten it but I can be wrong. Is your O day correct? I will definitely try to find that article for you. :flower:



momwithbabies said:


> AFM: I'm disappointed, yet again, this cycle. Didn't BD enough and my EWCM is gone. I had O pains yesterday as well. I hope to BD tonight, but I'll be lucky if my husband is feeling the same way. I'm not trying to sound like a brat, but I'm upset that my husband decided to wait on the IUI because he said he would try really hard this cycle to BD enough. For those of you who haven't read my whining before, my husband hardly ever wants to have sex, and sometimes he can't finish. He's on Cymbalta for anxiety. That's why the IUI is worth a try. I'm angry, I'm disappointed, and I have no one to talk to about it. I'm holding all of this inside because I know it's not his fault. I love him so much, and we've talked about this in previous cycles. He always says he will make more of an effort, but I haven't seen a change yet. I tried hard last night to make him want me, but he said he was tired. It hurts to be rejected, especially when you try hard to be loving and try to begin foreplay. I'm hurt, but I just needed to write it all down. Thank you for reading this if you did.

Momwithbabies I can definitely sympathize with you! I know how it feels to feel like your being rejected and it has made me really doubt myself before in the past. My hubby works extremely hard like 12 sometime 14 hour days! He also has to go on trips for days at a time sometime. He is so exhausted when he gets home that he literally barely gets his shoes off before he just dives in bed. So imagine a ttc happy me I'm ready to pounce on him and he's like umm not tonight. So I completely know how you feel. In fact I feel like one of the reasons I conceived this cycle is because he had a week vacation from work and even though I managed to ovulate in that week he just had time to rest and recoup so naturally we were able to BD more often. Just continue to support your husband and be there for him and you will def. be getting a BFP soon! :hugs: 

Stay strong ladies! :dust::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Got a pink second line on a cheap pound land test today before the 10 mins.AF is here though.But felt faint and sick today and AF has been different. I don't trust those test one bit. They cost a pound!!! Going to do another one tomorrow and if its the same I will go and buy a digital. I really cannot figure out how to get my pic off my iPhone on here otherwise I would upload it. I've been caught out on these tests before and promised myslf i wouldnt use them again, but its all i had. I will defo need a smiley digital to believe it. Also bleeding, so maybe chemical, maybe false positive xx


----------



## MomWife

Hello Ladies!

I think AF is coming in a few days since I started having cramps. I am on CD 20, 8DPO. I think AF will arrive Aug.28th since I am going based off of last month since I was 11DPO and AF came next day. I am still keeping my fingers crossed that AF does not show her face. If she does then I have another cycle to try again! Good luck ladies!


----------



## momwithbabies

daddiesgift said:


> Momwithbabies- I don't know the whole story but I do know how you feel. Has this always been an issue with OH or just since you've started ttc? When we were ttc #1 my OH was so stressed about it and under pressure, by me mostly so when it was time to bd he'd have a hard time getting hard or a hard time finishing :nope: not only did it piss me off because I wanted a baby so bad and he wasn't "helping" I also felt rejected and like maybe it was me and he wasn't attracted to me or something though I knew that wasn't the case. As impossible as it is I just had to hide ovulation from him. The stress of IT HAS TO BE NOW!! Really caused high anxiety for him. So I would just hide the opks in the trash, not go into huge detail about my appointments and not tell him we were having sex for ovulation. After that he didnt have as many issues, it almost never happens now. :hugs: hope it gets easier for you.

This problem began after he started the Cymbalta. He had no trouble with conceiving #1 or #2. I've tried not telling him when I'm ovulating. I've tried doing nice things for him and being more affectionate. I've tried coming on to him and initiating sex (which I rarely had to do before) even when I'm not fertile. I've tried prayer. I've tried talking about it with him. I've tried to discuss the IUI with him and he agreed but later said we should wait because it seemed weird to him. I'm sure all the pressure doesn't help his anxiety, and he does great on the meds. I don't know what to do other than wait or quit trying. 
:shrug:


----------



## momwithbabies

Raechay: Thank you for sharing your story and congratulations! My husband wants to come off of the meds, but he hasn't tried talking to the doctor about that. I think he's afraid of going back to his severe anxiety, and I don't blame him. I don't think he's really said much to his doc about TTC. I don't know, but sometimes I feel that I want another baby so bad and he's kind of eh. Maybe we have deeper issues about this, but I feel like the one who carries the brunt. But I have lived the last 3 years of my life in limbo. I'm about ready to give up. Maybe two is meant to be.


----------



## momwithbabies

daddiesgift said:


> This may sound odd but it worked! The month I conceived #1 oh had been gone ALL month for work, I took my last bit of clomid, doctor said the day before OH came home that I was good to fertilize :haha: so I didn't tell OH about all that, I dressed up like a school girl :blush: picked him up, not getting out of car obviously! And surprised him when we got home! He was surprised and excited, he asked if I was ovulating and I said no I just wanted him. I know that was the night I conceived #1

That is hilarious!!! Thank you for making me laugh! Guys love the school girl outfit!


----------



## momwithbabies

Pathos: Thank you for sharing from the other side. I know that I do not understand what my husband is going through. I know that he loves me, and at the end of the day, maybe this all is a sign that we need to move on. Maybe God is trying to tell me to forget another baby and be happy with the two I have. Idk, but I'm hoping to have this all figured out soon. I don't give up easily, but it's been 3 years of hope, confusion, anger, curiosity, love, pain, etc. I'm going in circles.


----------



## momwithbabies

Aliko: Congratulations on your pregnancy! Thank you for sharing your story because I can certainly identify. I think we are both workaholics, which makes TTC very difficult. It's all very frustrating.


----------



## magicwhisper

congrats to the new bfp.

nothing exciting to report for me headachy and tired. just got to wait for af to arrive

right now i am trying to think of the best method for next month. we don't chart so we don't know when o is. we just go off a phone app. neother of us are very "active" in that sense.

so maybe if we try to bd every 3 days next month :/


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm so sorry. I know it's really hard especially when you feel like it's going to happen. I know that spotting probably also gave you more hope. I'm so sorry. :hugs: Do you have a chart or anything that shows your ovulation date? Even if your lp length did change (which is not fair and confusing) I'm sure there's nothing wrong and it will go back to your usual lp length. I really hope we both get September BFPs. :thumbup:

@pathos :hugs: That's a very positive way to think about it! Being in the tww is good because you could potentially be closer to a BFP, but if not the first two weeks can be better because you get a chance to make it work. I hope you get a September BFP! :flower: Thanks for sharing your story. :hugs:

@momwithbabies Good luck to us in the tww! I'm sorry that you're having a hard time. I totally understand what you are saying. He struggles with it because of the medication, but you are stuck in a hard spot. You probably don't want to make him feel bad about it/himself and don't want to upset him either. He says he will make more of an effort, but that initial irritation is still there with more because he hasn't changed yet. :hugs: I'm sorry. You could still be fertile even though the O pains were yesterday. Remember they say to bd again 24 hours or so after if you can as well. I think it sounds like you are doing all that you can do to encourage him. Don't quit if it's something you want so much; it will work out! 

@RaeChay :hi: How are you?

@daddiesgift :haha: I know my husband gets tired of me obsessing and researching, but he takes it. He gets tired in the marathon. We joke about it. He says his area blush:) gets tired as well. I tell him I have to be willing and the entrance for it and that's not always easy either. I do think it can be hard for men since they have to finish every time. Imagine how much harder it would be if women had to finish each time as well. :haha:

@ALiKO Thanks! I really hope we caught it! How are you? :flower:

@Lazydaisys I hope it's your BFP. I know you must be having such a hard time. The cheap tests can work, but I know some seem unreliable. Good luck! :hugs: :thumbup:

@MomWife I hope af stays away! Good luck! :flower:

@magicwhisper Here are some tips if you are not interested in temping, using opks, etc.

-If you have regular cycles try to focus on days 11-21 as that is the most likely fertile period. 
-Monitor your cm. You will most likely be in your main fertile days or right before ovulation when you notice watery, stretchy, or ewcm. 
-Every 3 days will be good. Perhaps try every two days at least in the expected fertile window.
-If you're not sure when ovulation will happen or if it did continue bd at least 2-3 times a week. 
-If you want to get more technical and you have your cycle lengths over the last few months: count back 16 days starting from the last day before af and then count back 12 days starting from the last day before af. Those days might be possible fertile period if you have a regular lp. (They say af starts 12-16 days after ovulation, but everyone can vary. Then (if you were able to do this with multiple cycles) see which CDs they range from and compare each month to see a pattern. 

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Did a digital and 'pregnant 1-2' weeks! :bfp:Can't believe it, just need it to stick now!!!! Didnt honestly think it was possible after 2 years or trying. Was losing faith and in a bad place last week when I started bleeding(implantation?)
Thank you for everybody's support on this thread it's greatly appreciated, and chulie your approach worked for me! Clandestine I wonder if my first month with the thyroid meds really helped also. Will go to doctors to discuss bleed and get bloods done Xxxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

Lazydaisys said:


> Did a digital and 'pregnant 1-2' weeks! :bfp:Can't believe it, just need it to stick now!!!! Didnt honestly think it was possible after 2 years or trying. Was losing faith and in a bad place last week when I started bleeding(implantation?)
> Thank you for everybody's support on this thread it's greatly appreciated, and chulie your approach worked for me! Clandestine I wonder if my first month with the thyroid meds really helped also. Will go to doctors to discuss bleed and get bloods done Xxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: WoW! I really felt good about it for you and I was sad when you had the bleeding. I'm so happy for you! Please keep us updated and let me know when I can make it official on here! Great news!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Lazydaisys!!! Cingratulations! I love seeing ltttc :bfp:s!! Not that I was one but you guys must be especially ecstatic!!! Hoping for your sticky bean!!! :happydance:


----------



## momwithbabies

Woohoo, Lazydaisys!!! Congratulations!

Hopeful:You always make me feel better. Thank you for that.


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats to the new bfps!

Tested this morning with a cheapie and got a bfn...my temp is dropping rapidly. it usually doesn't drop until the day before AF but she's not due til Wednesday. Just waiting I guess.

My plan for next cycle is to not take any of my supplements but still temp and use opks. We have amped up our bd this month for some reason but I'm going to try to skip a day once or twice around o to build up his swimmers. He he.


----------



## magicwhisper

Congrats and thank you for the advice :)


----------



## newbie2013

Hi again ladies,

Thanks for all your kind words (yet again... I can always count of you guys for kindness and support). I temped this cycle and both ff and ovufriend had me as ovulating on CD13, which is early for me (usually CD15) and then af started on CD26, which was only a 12 day lp. All in all a very frustrating month, but I'm trying my best to move on. Another month means another opportunity, right? 

I'm also going to make a concerted effort to watch the great sperm race with DH coz he's feeling quite low today about it all. Hopefully he'll understand more and be up for another great month of bding :winkwink:

Coz I don't really understand this website well enough, I couldn't multi-quote to thank every one, sorry!!

Congrats on the new BFPs!! I hope they're sticky ones :hugs:


----------



## RaeChay

Hi Hopeful :)

I'm doing well, thanks for asking! I had an early ultrasound Wednesday, babe measured 7 weeks 3 days. Heartbeat of 149! Only one in there (thank god!). Doc says it looks good! Wish you could've joined me on the April board- I'm jealous of the lucky group who will get to have you once you get your bfp!
FX for you and all you lovely ladies for May babies!

And CONGRATS on the bfp Lazy!!


----------



## stargazer0726

Test this am 11dpo with a $store test and there is maybe a hint of a line. Can't see it looking straight at it but from the side I swear I see something there. I think I will test this afternoon with a frer and see. I am not getting my hopes up just find it curious as all the other times testing I never saw anything but stark white glaring back at me...


----------



## ProfWife

Just checking in...

Congrats LazyDaisys!

I honestly just had to look up to see what day I'm on! Hubs has kept the thermometer well hidden ;-) Apparently I'm CD9. Normal fertile window is somewhere around 12-14 last few months. So, we're about to enter the green zone. 

School is in full swing (first test and quiz were last week). I have 110, 6 of 7 classes. The university called for me to teach TWO courses (Comp 1 and 2) this spring. I DECLINED! I'm so proud of myself! :) Hubs is pretty happy, too.

One of my close friends is apparently going into labor or just about to give birth. She announced she was pregnant to me in our 3rd month trying...now her little boy is here. Second baby conceived and born since we've been trying. It's hard not to be jealous.

In other news, I'm reading like crazy lately while taking care of my back and neck, which have both been giving me issues. I learned to tailor tops and tailor fit my first tank top Friday. My most recent adventure is the infinity scarf. Heading out to get material for one or two in a few minutes.

All things being said, I'm happy that we're taking this month off the hardcore TTC. Doctor's appointment Tuesday to discuss whether or not I'll do the SIS next month. If they cannot give me a good enough reason to believe it is impeding our chances, I'm declining the procedure until after the first of 2014. I'm so far past tired of being poked and prodded. I'm happy to just exist and be happy with my husband. 

Congrats to our new BFPs!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Burgbrandy- what supplements were you taking?

Lazydaisy- CONGRATS on your :bfp:


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats lazydaisy. I'm happy for you :) :hugs: And yes probably implantation bleed. I had it with two out of 3 pregnancies.


----------



## lesh07

Well again nothing much to report. But congrats to the new bfp's. xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hello ladies, back from vacay today, what did i miss while i've been gone (since wed?) ??


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats lazydaisys!
Changing my testing day to 2nd September (going by my average cycle length of 33 days) unless AF comes earlier of course. CD26 now and i'm still getting loads of clear stretchy CM even though my + opk was CD23, anyone else have this happen? Thinking ahead to next cycle (don't fancy our chances at all this month as barely BDed and don't think we did it close enough to ov day) i'll continue to temp but think i'll start my OPKs a bit later say CD14 since i'm pretty sure I ov late. DD was conceived very late in a cycle, CD26 or something, so I guess that's normal for me.


----------



## burgbrandy

daddiesgift said:


> Burgbrandy- what supplements were you taking?
> 
> Lazydaisy- CONGRATS on your :bfp:

A ton! Lol! The main ones were black cohosh and l-arganine. Other vitamins I've been taking: b6, c, e, zinc, magnesium, folic acid and a prenatal. I think I'm just gonna stick to my prenatal this cycle and skip everything else. :)


----------



## pathos

Lazydaisys, :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: congrats! h&h 8 months =) :happydance:

buttercup, last cycle (2 days ago) i had fertile cm for several days after O, and by then i did not know that I had already ovulated and kept bding. :shrug:


----------



## daddiesgift

Burgbrandy- Sounds like me! :haha: I take prenatals, cod liver oil, omega 3, evening primrose oil, and when I remember calcium. Only the prenatals and evening primrose oil for fertility :wacko:


----------



## Kalush

LazyDaisy - Congrats! 

Stargazer0726 - I hope it's the start of your bfp, fingers crossed for you!

We had a fun tiring weekend, need to go sleep as much as possible. 6 dpo here and just most waiting.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I'm here for you. :friends:

@burgbrandy :hugs: I hope af doesn't show. 

@newbie2013 I really think you both will really like The Great Sperm Race. It really does show how hard it can be and it's pretty clever as well. You're exactly right. It's another month and you have a brand new opportunity. I really hope this cycle is more regular and predictable for you. Good luck! :thumbup:

@RaeChay That's such wonderful news! I updated it on the front. :happydance: You're so sweet; that made me smile so big! Please stick around and talk to us as well. I plan on starting a "Blessed" counterpart to this group (hopefully soon) where I hope everyone will join once they are expecting and our already expecting ladies can join as well. Hopefully there will be a ton more of us ready to join soon. :thumbup:

@stargazer0726 Good luck! I hope it's your BFP! :flower:

@ProfWife I know it's definitely hard seeing others reach milestones and have what we work so hard for. :hugs: I'm glad you're relaxing and keeping yourself busy with lots of activities. I find that it helps _when_ I'm able to do that as well. :haha: Good luck at your appointment. Go! Green Zone! Go! :thumbup:

@mommyxofxone I hope you had a great time away! :flower:

@Buttercup84 Date updated. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:

@Kalush I hope you have a BFP waiting for you at the end of your wait! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## stargazer0726

So I am holding out taking my frer until tomorrow but I took another $store test tonight and it was very faint but definitely there. Even showed hubby and he agreed there was a "faint something there" his words  he said he needs to see more proof before he gets excited.


----------



## Hopeful2014

stargazer0726 said:


> So I am holding out taking my frer until tomorrow but I took another $store test tonight and it was very faint but definitely there. Even showed hubby and he agreed there was a "faint something there" his words  he said he needs to see more proof before he gets excited.

:happydance: Good luck in the morning!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

AUGUST :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are all ready for some more BFPs!* Our BFP list is growing and I can't wait to add more names to the list! I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
August 26: stargazer0726 --Fingers crossed for dark lines on your FRER!
 



Attached Files:







8.png
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## burgbrandy

AF got me 2 days early. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

@burg i'm so sorry :( on to a new clean slate though, hope this next month is it for you!!!

@stargazer - test?


afm, started with partial ferning this am, so i should be o'ing in 3-4 days, soooooo cd 15 should be the day again. will be planning on it, and attacking dh that night most definitely. we begun our eod bd last night, due again tomorrow, and again on thursday which should be O day, so we will make sure to use softcups.


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats to the new BFPs and good luck stargazer!

Just a quick note to update on me: back from the Dominican Republic and first day back at work ... still peeing on things periodically to prove that I really am expecting! Have an appt with my doctor tomorrow to confirm/set a plan, etc. It's the best "back from vacation" ever!


----------



## stargazer0726

Holy cow a bfp!!!! I'm freaking out a little bit right now!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## RaeChay

CONGRATS stargazer!! When will your due date be?


----------



## stargazer0726

RaeChay said:


> CONGRATS stargazer!! When will your due date be?

Thanks!!!! Based on my last period may 4, based on my ovulation date may 7th. So early may!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yay congrats! Keep the bfps rolling in!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow!!! congrats stargazer!!! love it!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations to the new BFPs!! Keep them rolling in!


----------



## want2bemommy

We hit 40 bfps!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

40?! that's awesome!!! hope i can join that list soon


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Stargazer! Thats a positive for sure!


----------



## daddiesgift

Nothing new here, Cycle day 6 so I have a while :haha: Im not expecting to fall pregnant this month as I just stopped birth control last cycle. I took it for three months, then off two months then on one month now off a month :dohh: Ill start the OPKS around cycle day 11 just to see if I get any type of surge this month. So Im hopeful for October, November, December, January, Feb., March..but not quite August or September :haha:


----------



## pathos

:happydance::happydance: stargazer, congrats! h&h 8 months


----------



## Kuawen

:wohoo: Congratulations stargazer!!! :happydance: 

Still waiting for O, I'm on CD6 too, daddiesgift :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

Congratulations stargazer. I love coming back and seeing the BFP still coming, as well as reading all the positive things you guys are trying when TTC. I hope you all get a BFP soon!


----------



## Mummy to HP

Yey congrats to the new BFPs, :thumbup: to the ladies still waiting I hope you get your BFPs soon :hugs:

AFM: anomaly scan this week, feeling scared/apprehensive. Lets hope everything is OK and we get to our 28 week scan :flower:


----------



## MomWife

Lazydaisys said:


> Did a digital and 'pregnant 1-2' weeks! :bfp:Can't believe it, just need it to stick now!!!! Didnt honestly think it was possible after 2 years or trying. Was losing faith and in a bad place last week when I started bleeding(implantation?)
> Thank you for everybody's support on this thread it's greatly appreciated, and chulie your approach worked for me! Clandestine I wonder if my first month with the thyroid meds really helped also. Will go to doctors to discuss bleed and get bloods done Xxxx


Congrats!! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## caleblake

sorry ive been awol but got my bfp today at 9dpo https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/007.jpg


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy :hugs: I'm sorry. I hope the plan without as many supplements and every other day helps. It could make all the difference. Good luck!

@mommyxofxone That sounds good! I bet being on vacation and coming back to O soon will be helpful and cut back on some of the wait time. I read about your trip. I think it's great to be affectionate, within reason, just like yourself! Good luck! :flower:

@gabbygabz That's wonderful! Let us know how the appointment goes! :happydance:

@stargazer0726 :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations!!! That's amazing news and a great line. Let me know when I may make it official.

@daddiesgift I think you'll still have a good chance in the next two months. It's true that birth control can delay the process, but you know some people benefit from going on it briefly, leveling out, and then get their BFP! Good luck! :flower:

@Kuawen Good luck! :flower:

@mummy2o How are you? :flower:

@Mummy to HP We'll be thinking of you. I'm sure all is well. Good luck and let us know how it goes! :flower:

@caleblake :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations!!! Let me know when I may make it official.

AFM I'm 5 or 6 dpo and just waiting it out. I did notice some pinching in my lower abdomen today around where I noticed it last time except on the right side this time, but I am trying to convince myself to be logical and that I do not know anything yet. [-o&lt;


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful... this cycle is already killing me. Ovulation still within sight and normal range for me, but is the first week of classes. Hubster has class 2 nights a week and I'm teaching two lab sections and doing my regular work AND have all this training/ admin stuff. We aren't both going to be home at night together until THURSDAY. Will we do what we can, but the timing is awful, as it's Monday and we're both already exhausted! 

FX for your TWW, I cannot believe you are 5-6 DPO and I'm still waiting to ovulate!

@Lazydaisys: CONGRATS!!! The thyroid meds may very well have helped - make sure they keep an eye on your levels during pregnancy, because your baby NEEDS your thyroid hormones until it develops it's own thyroid capable of taking over! It gives me hope that with the increase in my meds that I might finally be closer to getting my own BFP!

@ProfWife: I don't blame you for taking a break. I feel like if I got into cycle 12 I might be seriously considering taking one, myself. I hope you are juggling everything OK, the start to the semester is kicking out butts here, too.

Congrats gabbygabz and stargazer0726!

@daddiesgift: I am with you on this... "So Im hopeful for October, November, December, January, Feb., March." For me, I'd "prefer" Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec (May - Aug EDDs), though been at this long enough, I'm no longer fussy. I'll just take a BFP, the sooner the better!


----------



## al335003

Congrats to all the BFPs!!

AFM: AFs trip seemed extra brutal this time around :( DH was very understanding and supportive. As he put it, he knew it'd "be bad if we didn't get a positive" seeing that I was a little late/no spotting and we had just had a clear HSG test it was hard to keep it together once AF arrived. 

I'm feeling emotionally stronger and more grounded because DH came up with a plan if we still aren't pregnant by December. 

I'm CD 9 today, tomorrow I'll start using my opks tomorrow and BD CD 14-24 every other day (can't wait!!)


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations, Stargazer!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hi ladies, I haven't been on in a while - I had a very negative / antisocial month last month - both online & in real life - 
But I'm feeling positive now! I have my first IUI in the morning!
I did Clomid 100mg CD 3-7, and Ovidrel CD 13 w/2 follie scans...

I'm feeling the type of positivity you feel your first month of TTC ever - like there's no way this doesn't work - sperm + egg = baby... like it's just that simple :haha:

I guess we'll see in approx. 2 weeks


----------



## mommyxofxone

caleblake said:


> sorry ive been awol but got my bfp today at 9dpo https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/007.jpg

awesome love congrats!!!


another neg opk today, expected!


----------



## stargazer0726

You can make it official!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kalush

Stargazer - Congrats! 

Mommyxofxone - Sounds like you have a good plan. Have fun bding!

MummytoHP- Have fun at the anatomy scan, we'll be thinking of you. Can't wait to hear the little one is doing great!

CaleBlake - Congrats!

Hopeful- Hope that is a good sign. When are you planning on testing?

al335003- Good plan, have fun with the bding!

EAandBA - So glad you a in a good frame of mind! I hope you get your bfp in a couple weeks!

afm - I have to not look at FF, it has af starting tomorrow, bah. 7 dpo today and would definitely like it to hold of for awhile. Have some cramping, which could go either way so more waiting. Kind of in a funk right now, not feeling too positive and wondering if af will start any minute. So tonight I have cleaned the kitchen and I'm going to just leave the rest of the chores. I'm going to get into my pj's and finish the amazing book I'm reading.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I've been thinking about you and figured classes being back was what kept you away. I'm sorry it's so exhausting right now. I hate the adjusting period when you get a new schedule. :hugs: Can you time it for the morning? I know it's hard when you have to get ready to do something in the day though. I ovulated on the earlier side of my range this time. I was surprised, but glad overall since it's been on the later side lately. It looks like you are getting close and will join me soon! I really hope we have BFPs waiting for us at the end. I completely agree with your sentiment about waiting for so long and not being fussy about when it happens as long as it's soon! 

@al335003 :hugs: I'm so happy that your husband was supportive. I know I can wait it out-expecting it one way or the other-and then I still can't help but having an "ugly cry" the kind where I make all kinds of faces, grit my teeth, mouth "why" and lots of curse words, and have tears streaming down my face. It's honestly like I go through the five stages of grieving some months all in the matter of 10-30 minutes. :blush: :hugs: I'm glad he's working on plans as well. I hope you don't need it, but it's so sweet that your husband is planning ahead and being involved. Good luck! :flower:

@EAandBA_TTC I'm sending loads of good luck and happy thoughts to you for tomorrow! I hope you stick around with us and send some of that positivity to us as well! :happydance: That's such a great way to look at it and definitely a better way to feel. Good luck! :flower:

@stargazer0726 It's official! Congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance:

@Kalush I'll probably test on 13 dpo if my temp is still high. Unless I see strong signs, then I will test on 11 dpo. :hugs: I really hope af does not come...like for nine more months. I completely support putting off the rest of the chores, getting into pajamas, and reading! What book are you reading? I've been catching up on some that I have put off for a while. I just finished _The Son of Neptune_ (Rick Riodan). I'll start reading the next book in the series once my husband finishes _The Son of Neptune_ because the series is one of the ones that we always read together. I'm reading _City of Bones_ (the first book in the Mortal Instruments series) while waiting for him to finish.


----------



## RaeChay

Love both the Percy Jackson and city of bones series :) got done reading Harry potter for the hundredth time last month, presently re-reading Diana gabaldon's Outlander. Awesome series if you haven't heard of it! And apparently they're planning an upcoming showtime season for it!! So excited. 

Also, CONGRATS to caleblake!! H&h 9 months :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

RaeChay said:


> Love both the Percy Jackson and city of bones series :) got done reading Harry potter for the hundredth time last month, presently re-reading Diana gabaldon's Outlander. Awesome series if you haven't heard of it! And apparently they're planning an upcoming showtime season for it!! So excited.
> 
> Also, CONGRATS to caleblake!! H&h 9 months :)

I don't think I've heard of Outlander. I'll look into it. I usually like when they create a TV/movie version even if it's not as good as the book! :thumbup:

Have you saw The Mortal Instruments movie yet? I'm considering seeing it after I finish if the movie is good.

Did you just move from 18% to 19% on your ticker? :happydance: I think I noticed it change.


----------



## KatyW

Lazydaisys and Stargazer -CONGRATULATIONS!

Nice to see you on here, Gabbygabz - enjoy your doctor's appointment, I'm sure it'll be nice to have confirmation, etc. 

AFM, a +OPK this morning on CD14. I'm glad this is happening at its usual time, rather than last cycle's weirdly early ovulation. I hope to join some of you ladies in the TWW soon.

Hugs to those who recently saw AF - onwards to another month.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm relaxing a bit more. I got 1 more week until the chance of miscarriage gets to 1% and I have my 12 weeks scan friday so looking forward to making sure everything is ok. Do you want the scan picture here or will it be to much for some of you? I hate pregnant people after 6 months of TTC tbh so I can understand if you don't.


----------



## gabbygabz

Just a quick note as I'm back from the doctor. Pregnancy confirmed via urine test but too early to really see much other than a potential beginning to the gestational sac on the ultrasound. So they took bloods and I'll go back in 2 days to take bloods again to make sure they're increasing, then another ultrasound in a week. I'm still very nervous but cautiously optimistic. They gave me all the literature and a booklet and samples and stuff so somehow that makes me feel much better!

Hope all those in the wait are holding strong and big hugs to those who AF is getting! :dust: (and sticky dust) to us all!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats on all the bfp's ladies. Unfortunately bfn today for me. On to our 6th month trying. I knew it would take us closer to the 2 year mark again as it has with our last 2 babies. Just wish for once I could get an earlier bfp. :(


----------



## Kwaggy

Congrats to all the new BFPs, I love seeing those numbers rise. Up to 42 now, yay!! Good luck to all those still in the 2ww :)

AFM- We are officially team
Pink :pink: Hubby already has three girls, and was hoping for a boy, but Im thrilled to be having a little girl of my own :) Had quite a scare last week, I was having alot of bleeding. Went to the ER for a scan and found out placenta is low and completely covers my cervix, and fluid around baby was low. Ive been
on bedrest for the last week and now I will be off work until after baby. Had another scan today and fluid around baby is better and the bleeding has stopped, guess I just need to take it easy.


----------



## newbie2013

Oh my gosh!! Last time I was on here we were at 39 BFPS and that was just yesterday! Congratulations to all the new bfps... Looking forward to watching that number climb onwards and upwards! 

Great to hear news from everyone else as well!

AFM, after a crappy start to the week, I'm feeling more positive every day. Af seems to be taking a short cut which is great... And dh and I are both keen to get bding for this month. Currently, I'm sitting on our balcony with my MIL coz we've had a power cut and it is far too hot to sit inside. Hopefully it'll come back on soon. It happens so often here you'd think I'd be used to it - I'm not :-(


----------



## al335003

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on in a while - I had a very negative / antisocial month last month - both online & in real life -
> But I'm feeling positive now! I have my first IUI in the morning!
> I did Clomid 100mg CD 3-7, and Ovidrel CD 13 w/2 follie scans...
> 
> I'm feeling the type of positivity you feel your first month of TTC ever - like there's no way this doesn't work - sperm + egg = baby... like it's just that simple :haha:
> 
> I guess we'll see in approx. 2 weeks

How exciting! :flower:GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Went to the ER this morning...tooth abscess and bronchitis. not fun. :(

Hopeful, my new testing date will be sept 21.


----------



## al335003

Hopeful2014 said:


> @ClandestineTX I've been thinking about you and figured classes being back was what kept you away. I'm sorry it's so exhausting right now. I hate the adjusting period when you get a new schedule. :hugs: Can you time it for the morning? I know it's hard when you have to get ready to do something in the day though. I ovulated on the earlier side of my range this time. I was surprised, but glad overall since it's been on the later side lately. It looks like you are getting close and will join me soon! I really hope we have BFPs waiting for us at the end. I completely agree with your sentiment about waiting for so long and not being fussy about when it happens as long as it's soon!
> 
> @al335003 :hugs: I'm so happy that your husband was supportive. I know I can wait it out-expecting it one way or the other-and then I still can't help but having an "ugly cry" the kind where I make all kinds of faces, grit my teeth, mouth "why" and lots of curse words, and have tears streaming down my face. It's honestly like I go through the five stages of grieving some months all in the matter of 10-30 minutes. :blush: :hugs: I'm glad he's working on plans as well. I hope you don't need it, but it's so sweet that your husband is planning ahead and being involved. Good luck! :flower:
> 
> Unfortunately, my grieving process was over a few days this time. It was scary to think that if we not able to have children, every day could be that way :( When the fog does clear it is such a relief.
> 
> Also, I wanted to comment of the schedule/BD stuff. My DH works 5:45P to 7:15A and I work 8:30a to about 3:30! When I'm "fertile" we have to Bd in the mornings or a quickie around 5!! It used to feel so... Odd... But, we both want a baby so bad, we've gotten over those feelings and just go for it!! Hopefully some day ill get a BFP and will feel even more accomplished because of our impossible schedules!


----------



## magicwhisper

congrats to the new bfp :flower:


last couple of days have been stressful for me because of work, stupid shifts and even more stupid jobs when i get in. It seems the manager dosen't realise that i am a nursery nurse not a general slave :dohh:


----------



## Kalush

No May baby for us and a stupid 7 day lp. I'm glad I at least thought we had a chance earlier this month, it made me happy for awhile. Oh well, bring on month 9 of even more waiting. Just so you all know I'm going to need some cheering up and expect the bfp's to keep coming in.

When I set September as figuring out if we needed to do something about DD breastfeeding I didn't actually think we'd end up here. I guess I should go over what could be done wtih DH and see what he thinks.

In more enjoyable news. Last night I finshed Magic Rises: A Kate Daniel Novel by Ilona Andrews. It was amazing. I love the series, one of my current favorites. City of Bones is on my to read list, which at this point is absurdly long. I have no hope of actually reading all the books out already that I want to let alone all the new ones that come along. I haven't decided what to start next, might have to wait until tomorrow. Neighbors dog barking during nap time meant it was a 20 min nap day. The only thing I was able to do was scrub DD's clothes to throw in the wash so I have a few things to catch up on around the house tonight.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW Good luck!! :flower:

@mummy2o That's such great news. I'd love to see the scan. Can you post a link to the picture if you have it in another thread or on a photo site? That way those of us who want to see it can! :flower:

@gabbygabz Good news! Keep us updated on your next appointment! :flower:

@lesh07 :hugs: I hope it comes earlier for you this time. 

@Kwaggy Congratulations! It will be special to have a girl of your own. Perhaps she will look like you. I always wonder what our babies will look like. I think that's one of the fun things about it. 1. Finding out the gender 2. Seeing baby Take it easy! Get a bunch of books, magazines, and TV box sets. Perhaps some video games or iPad/iPod/etc. games? I suggest Candy Crush as one and could suggest more if needed. :) I'm glad you are getting time off from work. 

@newbie2013 I hope it has all been sorted out now. I know it's awful when the power is out. I imagine it's awful in the heat. :hugs: Has anyone noticed the heat wave we are supposed to get this week? I wonder if it's the last big wave until it gets cooler soon. It usually starts getting cool enough for a jacket here around October. I was cleaning our extra closet today and getting rid of old boxes and saw my Christmas decorations and thought it'll be Christmas soon. Of course I was pretty warm at this point after all the cleaning. :haha: 

@burgbrandy Oh no! I've had bronchitis before. Take care and get some rest if you can. :hugs: I updated your date.

@al335003 I definitely agree with you. I'm sure we all wish that every time could be sweet and as long as possible, but that's not always realistic. We've decided that some times should be quick and to the point so as not to tire us out. We are so committed to having a baby and know we will try more and be together at other times as well and sometimes it's important to be quick and direct. :haha: I'm glad you're feeling better. 

@magicwhisper :hugs: I hope things get easier for you. I know how being taken advantage of at work feels and it's no fun. 

@EAandBA_TTC I hope today was a success! Good luck! :flower:

@Kalush :hugs: You've done an amazing job at breastfeeding your daughter for 17 months! I hope your husband and you come up with something that you both feel good about and that helps you. I'll look into that book. I'll add it to my absurdly long list for now. :haha: 

As for cheering you up and maybe some of our other ladies who need cheering up or just want a smile, I'll share something I saw on ClandestineTX's journal one day.
 



Attached Files:







Monday.jpg
File size: 71.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lazydaisys

Congrats to new bfp 

Clandestine- I went to the doctors yesterday and he seemed to think the new thyroid meds made the difference. I'm having levels checked regularly now and dose increased. I hope that this will be the case for you too. 

I had what I really thought was a short AF last week and spotting for about 10 days. I'm having bloods taken every other day to see if pregnancy hormone levels are increasing. 5 weeks today due 29th April. I just need some magic sticking glue. Xx


----------



## KatyW

Kalush - Good luck sorting out what to do about breastfeeding. For me, cutting down on feedings brought AF back (it took a year to get AF after her birth)....it's individual, not everyone's body responds the same way to the breastfeeding hormones. I hope your body starts cooperating with your TTC efforts...:)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Kalush i know reading really helps me when i'm down. And i LOVE looooooooooooong books (as long as they're good ) so the story keeps going. But i like old stuff, like right now i'm reading Little Women. Love the movie, love the book. 


afm, should be getting ready to O right now. yOu know, when i had dd i thought 'pssh, next time ttc will be super easy' and i'm finding myself to feel as freaking clueless as i felt last time around. just, confused. 

i temped later this am by an hour, which i think rose my temps a few degrees. i should be o'ing tomorrow or friday, starting to do two opks a day today and tomorrow, hoping i catch the surge, but just in case i miss it, i will be bding tonight through sunday (if poor dh can keep up) so that we manage to cover cd 14- 18 really hoping he manages and that we catch it.

my psychic friend wrote me a message yesterday morning that said this is the month, becuase she just had a dream (they tell a lot)that i was pregnant and buying new maternity clothes, and very very happy. however, last month she had one that i was pregnant and miscarrying. :/


----------



## Kalush

lazyDaisy - YaY for 5 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed this is your sticky baby!

Hopeful - I liked the dog, so adorable!

KatyW - It's interesting to hear how BF affects everyone differently. I got af back at 12 months without her cutting down at all, but the 5-6 day lp. Last month cut her down to 3-4 a day and 1-2 a night and now a 7 day lp. 

Raechay - I read Outlander not too long ago. I didn't know it was being made into a show. That could be really fun, hopefully they don't ruin it.

Mommyxofxone - I hope your psychic friend is right about this month, not about the mc one. Have fun bding!

afm - Talked it over with DH and we're going to start with night weaning her. She was down to 1 before her premolars came in and then after a horrible 6 weeks it's back around 2. I'm just nervous because even with the only 1 night nursing it didn't mean she was only waking up once she was still waking up 3-5 times a night. Now it's around 2 and usually she goes back to sleep right away. She won't be particularily happy about it and I know it's going to mean at least a week of being exhausted, she's stubborn so maybe two. We're going to start Sat. night. I would love if this would help her actually sleep all night, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, gabbygabz!

@Kwaggy: congrats on team :pink: and the bleeding sounds scary! Glad it's nothing serious and hope you can stick to the "take it easy" instructions!

Oh, my @burgbrandy! I hope you feel better soon!

@Kalush: I have a friend on here who was breastfeeding while TTC #2 and had what looked like a really short LP (7-8 days) until the cycle she got pregnant, so don't count yourself out!

@Hopeful, I STILL love that dog image! How long until you test???

@Lazydaisys: I am so excited for you, it gives me hope that my own dose increase will help me out SOON! I wouldn't worry about thyroid-related pregnancy complications/ risk of MC at this point, you are medicated and being closely monitored which drops your risk of both to that of someone who never had a thyroid problem. It's amazing what one little pill can do! 

@mommyxofxone: I hope this is your month, too.

AFM... woke up yesterday with pink/ brown spotting (DTD anyway, before teaching my first class), day 2 of spotting is continuing. Don't know if it's a random pre-O spotting episode or if I should be worried... still no +OPK (today is CD 19) and just waiting...


----------



## mommyxofxone

Kalush said:


> lazyDaisy - YaY for 5 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed this is your sticky baby!
> 
> Hopeful - I liked the dog, so adorable!
> 
> KatyW - It's interesting to hear how BF affects everyone differently. I got af back at 12 months without her cutting down at all, but the 5-6 day lp. Last month cut her down to 3-4 a day and 1-2 a night and now a 7 day lp.
> 
> Raechay - I read Outlander not too long ago. I didn't know it was being made into a show. That could be really fun, hopefully they don't ruin it.
> 
> Mommyxofxone - I hope your psychic friend is right about this month, not about the mc one. Have fun bding!
> 
> afm - Talked it over with DH and we're going to start with night weaning her. She was down to 1 before her premolars came in and then after a horrible 6 weeks it's back around 2. I'm just nervous because even with the only 1 night nursing it didn't mean she was only waking up once she was still waking up 3-5 times a night. Now it's around 2 and usually she goes back to sleep right away. She won't be particularily happy about it and I know it's going to mean at least a week of being exhausted, she's stubborn so maybe two. We're going to start Sat. night. I would love if this would help her actually sleep all night, but I'm not getting my hopes up.



Why did you decide to start weaning her now? just curious. I stopped at 13 months, but she was prettttty much done. never asked again when i didn't offer. that was like a kick in the teeth.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> Congrats, gabbygabz!
> 
> @Kwaggy: congrats on team :pink: and the bleeding sounds scary! Glad it's nothing serious and hope you can stick to the "take it easy" instructions!
> 
> Oh, my @burgbrandy! I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> @Kalush: I have a friend on here who was breastfeeding while TTC #2 and had what looked like a really short LP (7-8 days) until the cycle she got pregnant, so don't count yourself out!
> 
> @Hopeful, I STILL love that dog image! How long until you test???
> 
> @Lazydaisys: I am so excited for you, it gives me hope that my own dose increase will help me out SOON! I wouldn't worry about thyroid-related pregnancy complications/ risk of MC at this point, you are medicated and being closely monitored which drops your risk of both to that of someone who never had a thyroid problem. It's amazing what one little pill can do!
> 
> @mommyxofxone: I hope this is your month, too.
> 
> AFM... woke up yesterday with pink/ brown spotting (DTD anyway, before teaching my first class), day 2 of spotting is continuing. Don't know if it's a random pre-O spotting episode or if I should be worried... still no +OPK (today is CD 19) and just waiting...


no pos opk for me either. what the hell? i don't get it.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys Sticky dust to you! Keep us updated. :flower:

@mommyxofxone I love long books as well. That's one reason I like book series because you get more storyline. It's kind of sad losing a character when there are no more stories about him or her. I hope you're able to keep up with your schedule. Remember each time doesn't have to be as long. :thumbup: Quick and to the point is good sometimes. :haha: Good luck!

@Kalush Good luck with cutting back. :thumbup: Could you all do a fun, tiring activity on Saturday that encourages her to sleep throughout the night or for longer? Or would you consider using formula for just in case on those type of occasions? I definitely think it's a great sign that your lp is continuing to get longer. Good luck!

@ClandestineTX I hope the spotting is related to ovulation and is a good sign. :thumbup: I also hope ovulation happens soon for you! I know that waiting for it sucks! :hugs: I'm 7-8 dpo (CD 21). I think it's most likely 8 dpo. I planned to wait until 13 dpo with a high temp, but I might let myself test at 11 or 12 dpo. I'm trying so hard not to be encouraged by the twinges I felt for the last few days and my temps. It sucks to be let down, but I know I will be even if I don't get too encouraged. So if my temp stays as high until 11-12 dpo, I might test earlier than I originally planned. Each day I get happier with a higher temp and the rises (the last temps are higher than I usually have over a consistent time frame except in the early loss cycle), but I know how quickly it can drop. I can't attach my chart right now, but my temps are: 
1dpo-97.18 
2dpo-97.43 
3dpo-97.32 
4dpo-97.24 
5dpo-97.80 
6dpo-97.71 
7dpo-97.70 
8dpo-97.93


----------



## KatyW

Kalush - I bet you will be pleasantly surprised with how well night weaning works; you've done such an excellent job breastfeeding her this long, I would have kept going if it had worked out that way past 13 months, such an individual thing. I read that long stretches without breastfeeding (without actually weaning) help regulate cycles, I think I saw that in Taking Charge of Your Fertility. And like Clandestine said, maybe the LP thing doesn't matter at all. :) Good luck.

Clandestine - I hope you get a pos. OPK soon! I had spotting a few days before a pos OPK a cycle or so ago, so I hope that's just a sign of impending O. Good luck!

Hopeful - The temps sound good!!!! FX'd!!!!!

AFM - O is happening maybe? Didn't temp yesterday (I've been really not into this lately) so may just keep on BDing for a few more days to cover bases. Hopefully I'll see a temp. rise tomorrow a.m.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW I'd say as long as you continue the bding (really the most crucial thing) and wait for the temp rise you will be covered. Good luck! 13 months of breastfeeding is really good too! :flower:


----------



## ALiKO

Hey ladies just popping through!

I can't believe I've been away for a few days just to come back and see like 3 more BFP's! That is freaking AWESOME! Congrats to all the new BFP's and h&h9m! :happydance:

To all the women who are in the 2ww, waiting for O, or waiting for AF to leave please stay strong. :hugs: you will have your BFP's soon! :flower::dust:


----------



## ALiKO

Hopeful2014 said:


> I'm 7-8 dpo (CD 21). I think it's most likely 8 dpo. I planned to wait until 13 dpo with a high temp, but I might let myself test at 11 or 12 dpo. I'm trying so hard not to be encouraged by the twinges I felt for the last few days and my temps. It sucks to be let down, but I know I will be even if I don't get too encouraged. So if my temp stays as high until 11-12 dpo, I might test earlier than I originally planned. Each day I get happier with a higher temp and the rises (the last temps are higher than I usually have over a consistent time frame except in the early loss cycle), but I know how quickly it can drop. I can't attach my chart right now, but my temps are:
> 1dpo-97.18
> 2dpo-97.43
> 3dpo-97.32
> 4dpo-97.24
> 5dpo-97.80
> 6dpo-97.71
> 7dpo-97.70
> 8dpo-97.93

I think these temps look great! But do not worry if it goes up and down a little. As long as its consistently above whats normal for you ur gold :). I really hope this is your month! :dust:



mommyxofxone said:


> Why did you decide to start weaning her now? just curious. I stopped at 13 months, but she was prettttty much done. never asked again when i didn't offer. that was like a kick in the teeth.

Haha I'm sorry to laugh but this happened to my mom when she was nursing my lil bro. He just gave it up once he turned exactly 1 year and she was so hurt. And yes I said my mom, she's still having children! Lets just say I have 3 lil bro's under the age of 10 right now. And she wants more and is currently ttc! Ahh!!! :wacko:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, 

I found a very interesting website. It has a great frequently asked questions section and great articles. Some information it has that we've been talking about:
-what an irregular cycle is
-breastfeeding
-ovulation spotting
-timing

The articles are very interesting and seem to be updated with new advice, studies, and information frequently. The only thing that annoyed me about it so far is that it doesn't appear to let you right-click to open to a new tab so I have to read something and then click back to the list. 

Click here to go to it.


I've found another charting website as well. It's ovuline I haven't started using as I just now found it, but I might try it out. It's supposed to track and analyze everything for you. It says "users conceive up to 3x faster than the national average" when using it. Does anyone use it?

Ovuline apparently also has a pregnancy tracking section in case anyone is interested in checking it out.


----------



## mommyxofxone

mommyxofxone said:


> Why did you decide to start weaning her now? just curious. I stopped at 13 months, but she was prettttty much done. never asked again when i didn't offer. that was like a kick in the teeth.

Haha I'm sorry to laugh but this happened to my mom when she was nursing my lil bro. He just gave it up once he turned exactly 1 year and she was so hurt. And yes I said my mom, she's still having children! Lets just say I have 3 lil bro's under the age of 10 right now. And she wants more and is currently ttc! Ahh!!! :wacko:[/QUOTE]

wow!!!! that's gotta be really odd, to possibly be bump buddies with your mom lol!!!


----------



## Kalush

Clandestine - Sounds like such a strange cycle. Hope you get your pos opk soon. I have heard of a few people that had go from short lp's from bf to bfp's the next cycle, so you are right. Best to look on the bright side!

Mommyxofxone - I hope you get your positive opk soon. We're just going to do night weaning. DD learned the sign for nursing at 10 months and since then I haven't offered. It was getting a bit crazy and she was asking every 30min to 1 hr a couple months ago, so I started helping her get down to 3-4 times a day. She's pretty content with it now and if we are out and about she'll happily go 7-8 hours in the middle of the day now. At home she still will want her 4 times. So the goal is just those 3-4 times a day, skipping the 1-2 at night she still does.

Hopeful - Your temps look great! I hope this is your month. Thanks for the site, will have to check it out. I haven't looked at ovuline yet.

Katyw - Bding more is always a good plan. Hope your temp shows O soon. 13 months is great! I hope you are right about nights going better than I'm thinking.

AliKO - I can't even imagine having a mom that young! Do you think it would be neat or weird to be pg at the same time as her. Your kid is going to have Uncles around her same age! Crazy!

And she's up ffor the day, can't believe she slept in again! Love when she wakes up babbling instead of crying!


----------



## Mummy to HP

WOW!!! 44 BFPS!!! amazing news I haven't been away that long and we have loads more. :thumbup:. I will go back in a second and see who the beautiful BFPs belong to :happydance:. I just wanted to update and let people know that our anomaly scan went well :thumbup: all looks good so far so the consultant has booked in for a scan in 7 weeks time when I will be 28 weeks. Also he agrees I may be able top avoid a c-section but we shall decide at the 36 week scan :thumbup:.

The REALLY amazing news is that we are team.................................................................... PINK!!!! :pink:

We are shocked we were told at 13 weeks baby looked like a boy and although when I first fell pregnant I thought girl I just thought I was wrong but it looks like I may have been right after all:happydance:. The sonographer today said they shouldnt have said anything last time as its so often wrong.

SO HAPPY :happydance:

Anyway I will stop running on and go seek out the new BFPS!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats on team pink mummy!!

And Aliko- your story reminds me of father of the bride- isn't the sequel about the mom and daughter being prego at the same time? Ha!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@rae yes!! that is the storyline of father of the bride 2. i forgot about that!


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - Those temps do look promising. Praying with you.

@Mummy to HP - Congrats on the Team Pink! Hope the rest of your pregnancy is as uneventful as possible :)

AFM - No more EWCM, so I think I'm out of the fertile phase. Didn't get in much BD since we were both having manic weeks. So, in many ways not holding out much hope as timing was off....but then again we had "perfect" timing for the 10 previous months and no pregnancy...
Doc's appt. moved to next Tuesday. Just couldn't make it this week.


----------



## mummy2o

Wow, its baby boom central round here lately. Congrats to all the new BFP.

Mummy to HP: That's brilliant news that your getting a girl.

AFM: I had a very eventful day. I woke up to a massive clot. So I started to panic like any one in my position would. Thankfully I had a consultant appointment today which went good. So I mentioned the clot, so managed to get my scan and blood done today instead of tomorrow. They took the measurements as baby was in a very good position. S/he was bouncing around, waving its arms and legs. There was no reason for the clot so its just one of the those things. The baby was measuring 3 days today so my EDD has changed to the 14th March. The link is to the scan picture on a different thread :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/991269-trying-before-af-261.html#post29269913

Next appointment is 16th September.


----------



## magicwhisper

worked out my average cycle length and realised that my cycles are 2 days longer than before on average! which means i now have a 32 day cycle >.<


----------



## kksy9b

Wow! So many more BFPs!! Congratulations ladies and sending lots of baby dust for those still in the hunt!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hey ladies question, would you call this positive? it's an opk i took just now, i think i can call it that, much darker than this afternoons, and well last month i didn't even get anything this dark!
 



Attached Files:







0829032009.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ClandestineTX

@mommyxofxone: I'd call that positive!

@Mummy to HP: congrats!

AFM.... spotting seems to be vanishing. OPKs are still half-positive only. CD 20, bored with this cycle. :(


----------



## ALiKO

My mom and dad are both 47. My dad does not want anymore but my mom does. It's really funny because when I was younger maybe like 12 or 13 I had a dream that we were pregnant at the same time and i told my mom but she just laughed it off. Now 10 years later it can be a reality! It's so strange that I can be bump buddies with my mom and even stranger that I talked about Preseed and bbt charting with her:dohh:. I feel like I'm in the twilight zone. But more power to her I guess.:shrug:


----------



## mommyxofxone

that would freak me the hell out lol!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ALiKO Thanks! :hugs: I love having the higher temps, but it does make me so paranoid to wake up and temp because I fear when it drops. :dohh: More power to your mom for sure. That might be a good sign for your fertility though if you take after her as sometimes they say we can have similarities with our mothers. :thumbup:

@Kalush Thanks! Let me know what you think of those sites if you check them. :flower:

@Mummy to HP Congratulations! A baby girl is amazing news! I'm so glad that everything is going so well! :happydance:

@RaeChay I loved the Father of the Bride movies. :flower:

@ProfWife Thanks so much. I really appreciate it. :hugs: I really hope the more relaxed approach helps. It's true that perfect timing seems best, but we all know how many times we've had perfect timing and it didn't work. Perhaps we over plan sometimes? :shrug: I'm hoping that this is your time! 

@mummy2o :happydance: That's a beautiful scan!! Baby is getting bigger! It's always fun when they start to look like little babies! I'm so glad everything is good. :hugs: I updated your due date and your next appointment on the front. 

@magicwhisper How long was your cycle before? Mine is usually 27-29, but I've had a strange 26 and 32 cycle before. It's good to know so you can plan accordingly. :thumbup:

@mommyxofxone I'd say that's a positive as well! Good luck!! :flower:

@ClandestineTX :hugs: I'm sorry. Do you think starting back to classes and teaching and stress could be delaying ovulation? I really hope you get your positive tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## momwithbabies

Speaking of teaching and stress...does anyone else that teaches feel like you've been teaching for 4 mos. and it's only been a week??? Omg!!! 

In other news, I'm about 6 DPO and I've been feeling a little dizzy. I'm trying not to read too much into it, as I've felt dizzy before and no baby. But, I did feel dizzy with my son. So, more than likely, it's probably my busy schedule and all the stress. I'm still down about not getting enough BD in, but I'm doing okay. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## KatyW

Goodness, I think my thermometer is trash, I got about 5 wildly different temperatures this morning, so time to buy a new one. I'm going by OPK only/past cycle O dates this time I think and based on no more fertile CM am going to declare myself in the TWW.


----------



## Hopeful2014

I found an interesting channel on youtube. I've seen some of the videos before, but one was on the front page and made me think of them again and watch more. It's pretty interesting. The writer/creator/narrator draws while explaining certain things through science in a very interesting way. The user name is AsapSCIENCE. 

What if you stopped going outside

Childbirth vs getting kicked in the b*lls

The science of orgasms


Other topics some may enjoy:

The NEW Periodic Table Song (In order)
Why Do We Cry
Could We Record Our Dreams
Scientific Weight Loss Tips
The Science of Appetite


----------



## magicwhisper

my cycles used to be 30 days long bt now they are 32 days :/


----------



## burgbrandy

Does anyone have any experience with taking antibiotics early in the cycle? I'm wondering if they will delay o. I started taking amox and flagyl on CD 2. 

AF barely lasted 3 days and I'm having loads of creamy cm. Still not feeling 100% but getting better. Going to start back up with some bd this weekend and try to stick to every other day until a positive opk.


----------



## Kwaggy

Ive heard amoxicillin can increase CM, but Im not sure about delaying O


----------



## lesh07

Kwaggy said:


> Ive heard amoxicillin can increase CM, but Im not sure about delaying O

Congrats on your little girlie hun. xx


----------



## lesh07

Well i am suppose to be bleeding now but no sign of it yet and can't test anymore as have ran out so just ordered some more tests. Last test i did was 2 days ago and BFN. Think af will arrive it's just gonna be late. xx

Good luck to you all. x


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry about the wait lesh, hoping you'll just get a late bfp!!!


here's my opk from today girls. looks slightly darker than my one from yesterday. it better lighten up soon though so i can give dh a rest!!!
 



Attached Files:







0830031233.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ProfWife

@Momwithbabies...some weeks it feels like that. For me this school year is already flying by. Another week done. Next week will mark the middle of our first quarter marking period. SCARY!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful2014: I'm just waiting still. Spotting has finally stopped. I am pretty sure it was the soy milk I was drinking daily until last weekend. It contains soy isoflavones, which are great if you don't ovulate regularly, but are a bad idea if you do... it is known to delay ovulation because it exhibits estrogen-like behavior. I'm definitely not out for this cycle, just no f-ing clue when I will ovulate. Waiting continues. 

@momwithbabies: I'm so freakin glad to have a 3-day weekend to recover from the first week of classes!!!

@lesh07: good luck with testing!!!

@mommyxofxone: great OPK! I hope to hang with you during the TWW!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@clande thanks hun, i hope you can join me too and we get the bfp together!!! 


tonights opk is below, color in person looks slightly lighter than this afternoons. So hoping it's going to happen tonight. my cramping is so bad on the left side i can feel it in my legs, my nips are sore ow ow! and if the cramping was this bad later in the cycle i would be preparing for af, they're that bad. oh and my lower back has begun hurting really really bad!!!! ugh. hoping tonight is the night!!!!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## melann13

Good Luck moomyxofxone! Sounds very promising. Big eggy on it's way down the aisle!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I'm not teaching this year, but from past experience I always felt like the individual days/weeks would go sooooo slow but then I would look back and feel like the month or semester passed more quickly. :shrug: I hope that being dizzy is a good sign for you, although I do hope it passes as I know that's not good when you're on your feet teaching all day. Good luck! :flower:

@KatyW You might be able to get a new battery instead of buying another thermometer. However, I'm not sure if that would be as easy to find. I'm never sure where those batteries are. It does look like 97.7-.8 is your usual 1 dpo temperature so I agree that you are probably in the tww! Good luck! :flower:

@burgbrandy I searched for you and found a slew of conflicting information about antibiotics and ovulation. Of course, this fits with the "it could be either way" of ttc. :dohh: Many said the medications probably won't delay ovulation, but that being sick can delay it. I'd say the every other day until the positive opk sounds like a good plan either way. Good luck! :flower:

@lesh07 I hope af doesn't show. :thumbup:

@mommyxofxone I'm glad you are getting the dark opks this month! That will make you feel a little better going forward in the tww. Good luck! :flower:

@ProfWife It's scary because of all of the grading that has to be done and entered, right? :| Maybe a little because students and parents might _finally_ wonder why they don't have the best grade right now. 

@ClandestineTX I'm not sure if it will be the same or similar to your June cycle, but do you think CD 16-CD 23 (June) looks similar to CD 15-21 so far this month? If so, perhaps it could mean it will happen in the next day or so. Several of your cycles have ovulation around the 96.8 - 97.2 range. Now that I look at it, it seems that your body may have tried to ovulate at the 96.8-97.2 range on CD 17-18, but was delayed (perhaps by the soy milk) and that it could be getting ready to try again. It looks like you may have had the same delay in June if my theory is accurate. You're right; you're not out! I'm cheering you on!! :flower:

@melann13 How are you? :flower:


----------



## Lazydaisys

lesh07 said:


> Well i am suppose to be bleeding now but no sign of it yet and can't test anymore as have ran out so just ordered some more tests. Last test i did was 2 days ago and BFN. Think af will arrive it's just gonna be late. xx
> 
> Good luck to you all. x

:flower:
Lesh. I was so upset when I tested before AF was due and bfn. Didnt get a bfp until something like 20dpo. :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

Thanks, Hopeful, how are you doing in this TWW?


----------



## nikkilucky77

How is everyone doing? I am just waiting for af to come. So lesh07...I'm in the waiting with you ;). I hope it doesn't happen for you!! I had a bit of pink once today and nothing more. However I am not due for af until Monday :( crap. 

ClandestineTX: Crazy thing...I had my routine tsh levels checked and they were definitely screwy! 19.326 when it should be between 0-3. So instantly I thought of you and how you had been trying to regulated again. Damn thyroid. They seriously upped my dose. Hopefully it will help. How is yours going? 

Hopeful14: How are you doing?


----------



## nikkilucky77

KatyW said:


> Thanks, Hopeful, how are you doing in this TWW?

Just want to say...love your picture :)...adorable!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

momwithbabies said:


> Speaking of teaching and stress...does anyone else that teaches feel like you've been teaching for 4 mos. and it's only been a week??? Omg!!!
> 
> Amen to that! Just finished our 2nd week and I feel like it has been months already. I hope the dizzy spell is a good thing :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

Thanks for asking. :friends: I'm waiting it out. I did feel twinges off and on for a few days that made me somewhat hopeful. My lp temps have been going somewhat higher this cycle as well. 

A refresher:
1dpo-97.18
2dpo-97.43
3dpo-97.32
4dpo-97.24
5dpo-97.80
6dpo-97.71
7dpo-97.70
8dpo-97.93 
9dpo-97.54 (a possible temp dip? that drove me crazy, although it was still close to .40 above crosshairs)
10dpo-97.96 (a temp jump that drove me crazy but in a much better way)

Saturday is 11 dpo and I'm nervous. Every time I hear the beep of the thermometer I say a silent, please let it be high, and then slowly turn it so I can see. :haha: I'm so nervous. I may let myself test tomorrow or Sunday if it stays in the high 97.8-98 area because that would definitely be rare for me and only similar to the early loss cycle. If not, I'll wait it out until the middle of next week.


----------



## KatyW

Nikkilucky - Thanks! :) Nice to see you pop back on here. How are you?

Hopeful - Those temps really sounds great! I am so hopeful for you this cycle, and from what I've read, 11/12 dpo is a time to reasonably trust a hpt result. If you let yourself test today (it's Sat. where I am , ha!), please keep us posted. It's always hard to know if it's time to test, but I am sure you'll make a good decision.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: Those temps do sound promising!! Good luck hun! I am about the same dpo as you but not 100% since I'm not temping and using opks. I think I am roughly 12 or 13. I did a test on Thursday and stark white. But I think getting my thyroid regulated is going to be the ticket...can't hurt :). Def keep us posted on when you test!!

Katy: I'm good! How are you doing? I can't stay away too long :). I am trying to not google everything and be baby crazy but just can't help it!! Plus this forum is my favorite one by far...best group of ladies ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

hopeful i know that prayer!!! i was saying it this am, but... it didn't work for me.

cramping gone, back feels better, nips not sore, full ferning (what?!) and temp went down instead of up, to 96.8..... whaaaaaaaaat


----------



## burgbrandy

I seriously have no idea what is going on with my body! Yesterday on CD 5 I had a ton of ewcm so I took an opk and it was bright positive! Same thing this morning on CD 6! I took an hpt too just to be sure and it was a bfn. AF was weird and only lasted 3 days with no cramps. not sure if the antibiotics I'm taking are giving me false results and causing ewcm or if I'm actually going to ovulate this early! My chart is all over the place cuz of fever and disrupted sleep so that's no help. I just wish I had some answers!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, Hopeful2014, I agree it looks like things were trying to be timely and then re-started my pre-O phase... at least it didn't restart at the beginning of a cycle, but even with the lower temps, it could still be a week before I actually ovulate. This just sucks, some people have entire cycles shorter than my wait to ovulate this go-around. I also need to remember to exclude this cycle from any statistics if it ends without a BFP.

Also - I hope your BFP is right around the corner! I always hate the tail end of the TWW, it definitely stresses me out every month!

@nikkilucky77: If my TSH is above 2 I have trouble functioning. I would be in a coma if my TSH was as high as yours!!! I'm very glad to hear they seriously upped your meds! My doctor just followed up with me yesterday. She thinks things are looking good symptom-wise, but has OK'd me doubling the dose of the T3 (cytomel) if I have trouble recovering from exercise - i.e. strenuous workout, wake up the next day with poor recovery, take 2 pills instead of 1. Otherwise normal day-to-day is drastically improved. Amazing at what the teeny dose of T3 (added to my T4 Rx) has done for me. Also - the TSH recommendation for TTC/ 1st trimester of pregnancy is 2.50 or less! I hope yours comes down quickly!

@burgbrandy: I'd DTD anytime you see fertile CM - don't forget chulie's method!


----------



## daddiesgift

Nothing new here! CD11 took OPK this morning negative as negative can get! No CM going on..AT ALL. So Ill keep at taking the OPKs till I get a positive. FF predicts fertile/possible ovulation from CD13-CD18.

Dont think Ill temp this time around. I did with my first I still have my equipment but I dont think using it would be accurate. I get up too much in the middle of night to help Anthony, the baby so I dont think I get four hours straight enough to predict when I should set an alarm to take it :wacko:

As of now Im just going to listen to my body, take opks, and check CM.


----------



## Mummy to HP

I have everything crossed for you Hopeful!! I really hope this month is your month :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

My fingers are crossed for you too hopeful. Sounds promising x


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh my i can't even imagine trying with a 9 month old and all that! if someone had asked me around that time (actually they did) i remember saying No way, she's my only one!!! i only had a change of heart the last 6 months or so


----------



## momwithbabies

I'm really hoping this is it for you, Hopeful!

If this cycle I end up pregnant, I'll be ecstatic! With the all of the stress this year at school, I'm guessing my cycles will start to go longer again. I have to retest my prolactin levels again sometime next week, but I think something is wrong. My breasts have hurt most of this cycle, and last time when the bloodwork showed the levels were a little high, I kept complaining about the pain. Hmmmmm. But anyway, today is 8DPO. I'm still dizzy and having breast pain (it's so annoying that I'm in a sports bra). I'm wishing, praying, and hoping that this is it because things are not going to get easier anytime soon.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@daddiesgift, we're basically on the same plan this time around!


----------



## daddiesgift

@ momxofxone- Its not so bad! Theres various reasons we are ttc now, somedays Im super excited other times I worry a tad, mostly the days the boys are acting crazy :winkwink: I love their age gap and I wouldnt change it. Im afraid what would happen if we waited to ttc#3 later when I havent been changing diapers, pushing strollers, waking up at night ect. Thats like starting over! Now Im just on a roll. Who needs sleep? :winkwink:

@Clandie- FIST BUMP! Maybe this will be our month! Though next month might work better for me girl chances wise :winkwink:


----------



## mommyxofxone

that's freaking awesome, so glad for you! sometimes i wish i had had one earlier, but now, i'm glad i've had special me time with dd. actually, i think i'm going to have a really hard time giving that up


----------



## nikkilucky77

burgbrandy: I hope everything gets figured out!! That is super strange! Damn meds can really mess things up

clandestinetx: Thanks! I do feel better already but the weird thing is I didn't think before I felt that bad before. I think my mind was telling itself that it is fine. I feel I can sure blame the extra 10 pounds on my thyroid though ;). I am glad yours is better and I hope mine gets in a good range soon! 

hopeful14: I am dying! Did you test yet?! :) Good luck hun!!

daddiesgift: Your plan sounds like mine! I stopped temping other than a couple times in the month. I used opk's close to o time and checked cm. Then I liked to temp after I think I o'd to make sure I did. Now that I am at the tail end of my cycle I like to temp to know what day to expect af...never fails...the big drop means af is here and on to the next month :)


----------



## newbie2013

Hopeful - have you tested yet??????


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I hope the new dosage helps with your levels! I think we sometimes tell ourselves that we feel bad or tired just because and don't realize that we should feel better. I'm glad that you are feeling better already! I'm really hopeful for you and think that getting that fixed may be just the thing you needed! You're definitely on the right track now!! I totally understand and agree that it's hard not to google everything and to be baby crazy. :flower:

@mommyxofxone It might be that overnight from Friday-Saturday or just Saturday was ovulation and that it will jump up tomorrow! Your bd timing looks great! That would match the symptoms you've been feeling and the opks. It's looks very good this time and I hope you get a temp jump tomorrow! Good luck! I know we will both wake up tomorrow and say that to ourselves while temping! :haha: 

@burgbrandy :hugs: It's hard because it's out of your control when you're sick. I suggest bding as you planned and perhaps continue the opks until you have a sustained temp rise. It could be earlier this time?!? :shrug: Good luck!

@ClandestineTX It could still definitely end with a BFP though! There are many ladies who ovulate late and get their BFP. However, I know that it sucks and is sooooo frustrating when it's so different and you don't know when it will happen. :hugs: I'm definitely a little stressed at this point of my tww. With the temps and feelings I've had I know it gives me more hope than other months when I know I am probably out by now. But I think it will make me question myself and be upset if it doesn't work out this month. I'm still very hopeful for both of us! :flower:

@daddiesgift That's a good plan. I think body signs and cm are great signs to follow and the opks will give you confirmation of them. Good luck!! :flower:

@Mummy to HP Thanks so much!! :friends: How are you?

@Lazydaisys Thanks!! :friends:

@momwithbabies Thanks!! I'm hoping we both get dark, pink lines very soon! :friends: I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. I know it's definitely worse when you have extra stress from school as well. I really hope the pain eases and wish you luck at the doctor's next week and extra luck for a BFP! :hugs:

@newbie2013 Thanks! :friends: How are you?

AFM I didn't test today. :| I know, I know!!! I wanted to, but thought I will wait until tomorrow. My husband thought I should wait as well. We did have a hectic day and a rush to get up so I guess it's okay. :haha: My temp was still very high though at 97.85, which is not usual for me. I will probably test Sunday if my temp is still high. You would think I was scratching a million dollar lottery ticket by the way I temp and slowly turn it to read it. :haha: I'll let you all know as soon as I test either way it turns.


----------



## KatyW

Nikkilucky - That's good to hear! I hear you on trying not to drive yourself crazy with Google. I hope the wait for you to your BFP isn't much longer. I'm doing well! I hit a point where I'm okay if the journey takes longer than I want it to, if that makes sense. Trying not to let this consume me at the moment, we can only do so much to help nature. 

Hopeful - Waiting is not a bad idea - you definitely have a better chance of getting a more reliable result by waiting a day or so! FX'd!!!!!!! :)


----------



## ALiKO

@Hopeful oh I hope this is your cycle!!!!! Come on :bfp:!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

SEPTEMBER :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are all ready for some more BFPs! September is here and I know we will add more BFPs to our list!* I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS:
September 1: MomWife
 



Attached Files:







think_positive_pregnancy_test_ornament-rcf7415c2202a40ccbf3bf1ab1496794d_x7s2y_8byvr_512.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0









5261_566195806738437_139959028_n.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 0









8.png
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mommyxofxone

@hopeful did you test this am???? i hope you got a bfp!!!


how are all you lovely ladies this am? i'm feeling so good today, as we can finally take a break from dtd!!! lol!!! we did it from sat-sat (with the exception of tuesday for dh to regroup his friends :haha: ) and now i'ts nice to just kind of take a break. 

temp finally went up this am, i woke an hour before my alarm at 4- instead of 5.... but the temp was alreadly 97.7 so i think htat's good. looking at the temp adjuster it said i'd be about 97.9 if i woke at 5, so i'm happy. glad to give dh a break as he said i've sucked him dry :haha:

testing on sept 14th, one day before my anniversary, should be 14dpo.


----------



## chulie

Just popping in to check in!! Omg Hopeful I hope this is IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeekkkksss!!! 

Good luck ladies. Lots of baby dust to you all!! Xoxoxox


----------



## KatyW

Mommyxofone, doing well too & laughing at your relief at having a break from BD-ing! I feel the same way.

Hopeful, !!!!! FX'd for you..

Chulie, happy 12 weeks!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Chulie how are you feeling?

@katy- our due date would only be days apart if we both get our bfps this month!!


----------



## KatyW

I'm hoping for us!!! :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@daddiesgift: FIST BUMP! back at ya! I am on cycle 11, I'd prefer a boy, but don't give a crap what those charts say - I just want a healthy BFP at this point!

@nikkilucky77: they call thyroid symptoms "insidious" because they sneak up on you. I knew I had a few symptoms before being medication, but after the medication, as others resolved I realized there had been more than I first thought! I, too, hope yours gets into range soon!

@Hopeful2014: just keeping my FX for you at this point! Test whenever it feels right for you and your DH - we'll TRY to be patient! 

AFM... glad for September (means Tx heat going away soon), but also cannot believe it's September and I am still waiting to ovulate. I HOPE to have a testing date for this month!


----------



## daddiesgift

I say I want a girl..for the sake of having a girl. I get sad thinking of never being able to have a girl to take out and do girly stuff with, to not have pink in the house, or have a wedding to help her prepare for, give her some of my life lessons :winkwink: But then I get scared and think..what would I actually do with a girl? :haha: Im so use to having two boys and all that boy stuff, I get nervous and think what If I have a girl and she doesnt like me! :dohh: Either way the #1 priority is always a healthy and happy baby. Ill be excited either way!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey guys. After my bfp on a digital last Sunday and Thursday... I got bfns today. I was hoping to increase my reading from 1-2 to 2-3 and got a shock when it read 'not pregnant' held my wee for about four hours and got 'not pregnant' again.' Tried my trusty cheapie tests and no second line :-(. 

I had a level of 43ml on bloods on Wednesday which confirmed pregnancy. I'm concerned that levels must be decreasing, as I think you need more than 25ml for a positive on a digital.

I had bloods taken on Friday so will get those tomorrow when I see the doctor after work. ( first day back after 
Xx


----------



## lesh07

Still no af.... tests should be here tomorrow morning so will test but think possible late af. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> @daddiesgift: FIST BUMP! back at ya! I am on cycle 11, I'd prefer a boy, but don't give a crap what those charts say - I just want a healthy BFP at this point!
> 
> @nikkilucky77: they call thyroid symptoms "insidious" because they sneak up on you. I knew I had a few symptoms before being medication, but after the medication, as others resolved I realized there had been more than I first thought! I, too, hope yours gets into range soon!
> 
> @Hopeful2014: just keeping my FX for you at this point! Test whenever it feels right for you and your DH - we'll TRY to be patient!
> 
> AFM... glad for September (means Tx heat going away soon), but also cannot believe it's September and I am still waiting to ovulate. I HOPE to have a testing date for this month!

i can't believe you still haven't O'd!!! oh my gosh. thinking of you!!!!



daddiesgift said:


> I say I want a girl..for the sake of having a girl. I get sad thinking of never being able to have a girl to take out and do girly stuff with, to not have pink in the house, or have a wedding to help her prepare for, give her some of my life lessons :winkwink: But then I get scared and think..what would I actually do with a girl? :haha: Im so use to having two boys and all that boy stuff, I get nervous and think what If I have a girl and she doesnt like me! :dohh: Either way the #1 priority is always a healthy and happy baby. Ill be excited either way!!

i so want another girl, but i've heard boys are so much more laid back, so i guess thats good but i feel like you do- what the hell do i do with a boy?! everything i know now has become completely girly (i was never a girly girl but switched when i gave birth to a girl) so i don't know what to do with one! and how to you clean a winky?! oh my goodness, i better have another girl especially with all the cute girly dresses and clothes i have left over!!



Lazydaisys said:


> Hey guys. After my bfp on a digital last Sunday and Thursday... I got bfns today. I was hoping to increase my reading from 1-2 to 2-3 and got a shock when it read 'not pregnant' held my wee for about four hours and got 'not pregnant' again.' Tried my trusty cheapie tests and no second line :-(.
> 
> I had a level of 43ml on bloods on Wednesday which confirmed pregnancy. I'm concerned that levels must be decreasing, as I think you need more than 25ml for a positive on a digital.
> 
> I had bloods taken on Friday so will get those tomorrow when I see the doctor after work. ( first day back after
> Xx

Oh my gosh hun!!!! that's gotta make you concerned, i'd be a freaking mess. I am really glad you'll see the dr tomorrow though maybe get some answers :( thinking of you


----------



## daddiesgift

mommyxofxone-I kept EVERY THING after #1 so #2 has had nothing but hand me downs :haha: This time around I gave away or sold every thing so I could invest in some new stuff even if we have another boy. We were talking earlier about letting it be a surprise, Ive never been one to even consider that but may be fun! Boys arent so bad :)

Lazydiasys- Im so sorry you are going through this. I hope you find out soon :hugs:


----------



## chulie

mommyxofxone said:


> Chulie how are you feeling?
> 
> @katy- our due date would only be days apart if we both get our bfps this month!!

Hey Mommy...I'm feeling great. I have morning sickness every morning but I did with dd for 7 months so this was sorta expected. Hahahaha.....saw baby at our u/s and everything is wonderfully healthy so I am just grateful and try and embrace my throwing up as long as it means a healthy baby. Hahaha. Thanks for asking!!

Fingers cross THIS is your month!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

daddiesgift said:


> mommyxofxone-I kept EVERY THING after #1 so #2 has had nothing but hand me downs :haha: This time around I gave away or sold every thing so I could invest in some new stuff even if we have another boy. We were talking earlier about letting it be a surprise, Ive never been one to even consider that but may be fun! Boys arent so bad :)
> 
> Lazydiasys- Im so sorry you are going through this. I hope you find out soon :hugs:

I mentioned a surprise to dh, but he said no he can't not know. so, looks like we'll be finding out. :/



chulie said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Chulie how are you feeling?
> 
> @katy- our due date would only be days apart if we both get our bfps this month!!
> 
> Hey Mommy...I'm feeling great. I have morning sickness every morning but I did with dd for 7 months so this was sorta expected. Hahahaha.....saw baby at our u/s and everything is wonderfully healthy so I am just grateful and try and embrace my throwing up as long as it means a healthy baby. Hahaha. Thanks for asking!!
> 
> Fingers cross THIS is your month!!!!Click to expand...

that's so great!!! (about the u/s not the morning sickness!!!) i'm terrified i'll have ms with this next one, because i've never had it, and if there is one thing i can't function with, it's puking!


----------



## ClandestineTX

CD 23... and FINALLY got my positive OPK today!


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats Clandestine. I didn't read your last comment and was just posting how people have an anovulatory cycle. Not what you want to hear when TTC but for some odd reason, I know a lot of people get pregnant after theirs.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone I'm glad you got the temp jump! I thought it would be today after looking at your chart. Good luck! I hope you get a special gift to celebrate on your anniversary! :flower:

@chulie Thanks! I'm glad to hear everything is going so well! :flower:

@KatyW I totally understand being happy when you finally get a break! Good luck!! :flower:

@ClandestineTX It's not been quite as hot here this summer, but this last week was in the 90s. This is unusual for this time of year. I'm hoping it's the last of the heat! :flower: POSITIVE OPK...POSITIVE OPK!!! :happydance: Good luck to you!!

@daddiesgift I'm sure a girl or another boy will love you! I understand why you want a girl, but I agree that healthy and happy is the priority! :flower:

@lesh07 Good luck! :flower:

@Lazydaisys I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm really glad you get to see the doctor tomorrow. :hugs: We are here for you. I really hope it all works out for you. :hugs:



AFM I tested. I think it's 12 dpo (Sunday). It was a negative. I tested with the WalMart .88 First Signal test. I've read mixed reviews. I had the first faint of the early loss cycle on 14 dpo so I guess there's a bit of hope since it's still earlier than that. We will see?!? :shrug: My temp was still high, but it did go down a bit. My temp didn't jump really high in the early loss cycle until 14 dpo, so we'll see what it does from here and on. It's all about what my temp does tomorrow though. I'll probably wait until 14 dpo now. 

As for the girls vs boys: they are definitely somewhat different. I have two nieces (10, 8) and a nephew (1). The first was born when I was still in high school and I've spent a lot of time with them (nearly every day). I wouldn't think there would be much of a difference and I know it changes with each kid, but my nephew is wild. He's still a sweet little baby. However, he has no fear, he is so much stronger than I remember the girls being, he will run, fall, and get back up again, and he is soooo determined. There is almost no meaning to the word 'no' for him. I say 'danger' and he keeps doing what he wants. It's more of a redirecting job with him so far. I think it can be so odd for women since we are girls and know about all the girl stuff and having a baby boy is a strange new concept. I love my nephew. He is funny and likes to show off, he gives great hugs when he slows down, and he has the cutest smile! We want a boy and a girl, but we'll both be happy just to get started with one healthy and sticky baby for now! :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful2014

SEPTEMBER :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are all ready for some more BFPs! September is here and I know we will add more BFPs to our list!* I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS: 
September 2: Buttercup84 Good luck!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Hopeful- that's my son! :haha: I'm the youngest in a family of siblings all 7 years apart from the last so I didn't spend much time with any kids till my own :dohh: but my toddler, we joke is training for American Ninja Warrior. He treats our whole house as an obstacle course! He doesn't mind being dirty, playing with bugs, wrestling ect all things I hate! I'm a Girly girl so having a girl would mean someone to spend girl time with! I think it would be fun to not find out next baby, first and second I just had to know! Now I'm not so concerned. 

I saw wait 2-3 more days and try again, maybe a better test. I know the Walmart are better or darker after periods been missed a bit. Good luck!! I hope this is it!


----------



## Buttercup84

Tested today but bfn I'm afraid! Only 10dpo though so could still go either way. Holding out until 14dpo if I can so friday 6th, fc the witch stays away but if not I'm feeling positive for next cycle :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hopeful2014 said:


> I tested. I think it's 12 dpo (Sunday). It was a negative. I tested with the WalMart .88 First Signal test. I've read mixed reviews. I had the first faint of the early loss cycle on 14 dpo so I guess there's a bit of hope since it's still earlier than that. We will see?!? :shrug: My temp was still high, but it did go down a bit. My temp didn't jump really high in the early loss cycle until 14 dpo, so we'll see what it does from here and on. It's all about what my temp does tomorrow though. I'll probably wait until 14 dpo now.
> 
> As for the girls vs boys: they are definitely somewhat different. I have two nieces (10, 8) and a nephew (1). The first was born when I was still in high school and I've spent a lot of time with them (nearly every day). I wouldn't think there would be much of a difference and I know it changes with each kid, but my nephew is wild. He's still a sweet little baby. However, he has no fear, he is so much stronger than I remember the girls being, he will run, fall, and get back up again, and he is soooo determined. There is almost no meaning to the word 'no' for him. I say 'danger' and he keeps doing what he wants. It's more of a redirecting job with him so far. I think it can be so odd for women since we are girls and know about all the girl stuff and having a baby boy is a strange new concept. I love my nephew. He is funny and likes to show off, he gives great hugs when he slows down, and he has the cutest smile! We want a boy and a girl, but we'll both be happy just to get started with one healthy and sticky baby for now! :winkwink:

sorry about the bfn but still early for you it seems yes? And for the kids, it's hilarious, because my daughter is like that, and so was i. WILD. my husband was the opposite, my brother was the opposite. So she definitely takes after me. no such thing as fear and danger. :) She's girly, but she's boyish in her actions. likes to climb EVERYTHING and do everything. 



daddiesgift said:


> Hopeful- that's my son! :haha: I'm the youngest in a family of siblings all 7 years apart from the last so I didn't spend much time with any kids till my own :dohh: but my toddler, we joke is training for American Ninja Warrior. He treats our whole house as an obstacle course! He doesn't mind being dirty, playing with bugs, wrestling ect all things I hate! I'm a Girly girl so having a girl would mean someone to spend girl time with! I think it would be fun to not find out next baby, first and second I just had to know! Now I'm not so concerned.
> 
> I saw wait 2-3 more days and try again, maybe a better test. I know the Walmart are better or darker after periods been missed a bit. Good luck!! I hope this is it!

I only have one sibling, my little brother, and he always just sat inside and played video games. so opposites. 



Buttercup84 said:


> Tested today but bfn I'm afraid! Only 10dpo though so could still go either way. Holding out until 14dpo if I can so friday 6th, fc the witch stays away but if not I'm feeling positive for next cycle :)

oh you are still early!! way early!!!! hold out til at least 12dpo.


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry about the negative this morning Hopeful... BUT remember that you may not even implant until 12DPO so you wouldn't see a line yet. I didn't have an IB but based on other symptoms I don't think I implanted until 11 or 12 DPO and got my positive on 14DPO. All of my fingers and toes are crossed that your temp continues to go up and you're posting your positive in a few days!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

hopeful: You aren't out yet! I'm crossing my fingers for you :)

clandestinetx: YAY! Finally...maybe this will be your month since your egg will be more mature. I do hope my thyroid gets in the range quickly and I can definitely see how it would be called insidious. It will be interesting to see what I didn't think of until I feel better.

buttercup84: It is still early hun! Give it a couple days.

The witch got me yesterday but I am not terribly surprised with the thyroid thing. Onto next month :). Hopeful, would you please put me done for September 25th? Thanks!


----------



## ProfWife

Hey everyone! Back from a 2 day vacation. Went kayaking for the first time with DH on Saturday (a storm came up on us and we had to fight the tide going out then the wind coming in). Talk about shoulder pain! That's finally subsiding. Sunday we rode 3 hours from our stop to visit my 93-year-old great-aunt in rural Georgia. She has Parkinson's, keeps falling and injuring herself (broke a shoulder and both wrists last year). We don't know how long she'll be around, so we try to get up at least once a year. 

Today...we rest. :) I'm on CD 17, probably somewhere around 5 dpo. I have to admit, I'm enjoying NOT keeping track of everything and just living my life. 

Doctor's appt tomorrow. We'll see if anything comes of it.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lazydaisys: FX that it was just a busted test. :hugs: to you, because I can't even imagine how stressful this must be!

@chulie: glad to hear all is going so well for you!

@mummy2o: I've (thankfully) never had an anovulatory cycle since we started TTC. The spotting I had pre-O, days before a positive OPK seems to ever-so-slightly increase the odds for us this month. That being said, on cycle 11 here, so I don't get my hopes up too high for any cycle at this point. 

@Hopeful2014: Thanks!!! I'm keeping my FX for you, as you know you aren't out yet! 

@Buttercup84: FX for you, too!

@nikkilucky77: I'm keeping my FX that your hormone levels go UP quickly (because that's what lowers the TSH). There are two types of thyroid hormone (in case you didn't know already) and 1 is needed to fully mature an egg (T3) and the other to sustain a pregnancy (T4). At least you know what's been in your way up until now and I really (REALLY) hope this resolves quickly for you!

@ProfWife: FX for your doc's appointment!

AFM... just waiting for a sustained temp shift to officially confirm O. Sex party continues until further notice! Definitely grateful this worked out over a holiday weekend!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi. I'm back ttc:-( my levels had dropped from 43 to 20 something. Dr said I probably had a loss at 4 weeks and light AF was loss. Good news if AF was day one, I'm cd 13 and ready to go again. Also filling paperwork in for iui in a couple of months. X

I'm ok, I cried yesterday over the negative test, so I was ready for the news at the doctors. I wasn't prepared for the surprise pregnancy news at work today though. X


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lazydaisys said:


> Hi. I'm back ttc:-( my levels had dropped from 43 to 20 something. Dr said I probably had a loss at 4 weeks and light AF was loss. Good news if AF was day one, I'm cd 13 and ready to go again. Also filling paperwork in for iui in a couple of months. X
> 
> I'm ok, I cried yesterday over the negative test, so I was ready for the news at the doctors. I wasn't prepared for the surprise pregnancy news at work today though. X

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
oh hun i'm so very sorry :( :(


----------



## KatyW

Lazydaisys - I'm sorry, sweetie.


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm so sorry lazydaisys, keeping my fc for another bfp for u next cycle or at least in the near future ((hugs))


----------



## ProfWife

@Lazydaisys - :hugs: I am so sorry for the early loss (and the side-swipe at work). Praying for the next cycle for you.

@Hopeful - I'll likely have a test date of Sept. 10.


----------



## magicwhisper

af was due yesterday and no sign yet but i have symptoms of her arriving


----------



## momwithbabies

Lazydaisys: I am so sorry for your loss. And the lady at your work just adds more hurt. I hope that you know we are thinking of you.


----------



## daddiesgift

Lazydaisy- :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry love


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: LazyDaisy. (Ignoring the at work insult) and trying to move on to positive territory... you definitely can get pregnant! No question about that, FX it was just a training cycle for your body and your next one will stick with you through all 40 weeks!


----------



## ALiKO

I am really sorry Lazy:hugs:. Here's to a sticky been this cycle!:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@daddiesgift I totally understand wanting a girl. The truth is I always wanted a girl first when I was growing up. Then I had nieces and decided I would be fine with either since they are already here. I definitely want one of each though. I don't know if we could wait to know the gender! :haha: 

@Buttercup84 10 dpo is early! Good luck on Friday! :flower:

@mommyxofxone :) Sometimes I think about some of the crazy and dangerous things I did as a kid and hope that my future kids never try any of it! One such story included me climbing onto the bathroom door handles, with one foot on each handle, and swinging it open and closed. I would panic if I saw a kid do it now! :haha: 

@kksy9b Thanks! :friends: You're almost 10 weeks!! 

@nikkilucky77 Date updated. I am so excited that you got the medication. I have a good feeling for you!! Good luck! :flower:

@ProfWife Date updated. I'm so glad you were able to see your great-aunt. We try to do that with some elderly family members as well. I hope you feel better and get some rest. It does sound fun though! I'm sure having a more relaxed atmosphere definitely feels better! Good luck tomorrow! :flower:

@ClandestineTX :haha: It is great that you had the holiday weekend and hopefully some rest! I hope your temp jumps tomorrow!

@Lazydaisys :hugs: I'm so sorry. I know it hurts and it's definitely not fair that you had to go back to work and back to pregnancy news. After I experienced my early loss I did read a lot of encouraging materials about enhanced fertility and how it's a sign that it can happen. I know that's encouraging, but definitely not the answer to how you're feeling right now. I know it will happen for you whether that be in the coming months or with the iui. :hugs: We are here for you.

@magicwhisper :hugs:


AFM I'm still waiting. However, I feel as though it's over because my temperature dropped again today. I'll make it back to a 13 day lp if I make it until after midnight. I only had a 12 day lp in the last two months after the loss, so I would like to make it back to the 13-14 range. I'm off to read journals and then I'm starting the third Mortal Instruments book!


----------



## lesh07

Really sorry lazydaisy. hugs to you hun. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Well my tests finally arrived and did 3 this morning all BFN... So cycle is really messed up this month. But on the plus side i have my theory test tomorrow morning. Prayers i pass that please with 5 LO's i really need to be able to drive around when hubbys at work. xx


----------



## pathos

Lazydaisys. sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

best of luck to you lesh!! you'll do great.


hopeful when are you testing next? 

i can't believe i have to wait so long to test!!! although only 10 days if i go early. will try to hold out til 14dpo, but.... might cave and test at 13.


----------



## KatyW

Yes, I'm curious when you're all testing. I'm testing on 10 September probably (unless I'm having obvious AF symptoms, I've given up thermometer this cycle). That's the day AF is likely due so the answer would likely be accurate. I am about 6 dpo and of course, way too early for symptom spotting. 

If anyone out there prays, say a prayer for my BFF, who is bleeding heavily at 6 weeks pregnant. She has an appointment in 2 hours to see what is up, so she's in a limbo of fear and hope. I'm obviously hoping for the best but am prepared for her being about to go through what I did a few years ago (m/c at 6 weeks pregnant). I know some of you ladies have experienced one or more losses at varying weeks but the pain is intense.


----------



## chulie

Laizydaisy I'm so sorry my dear......I hope you get your sticky bfp soon!!!!

about Boys vs girls...Mommyxo.....SO funny you say your the wild one...I'm exactly the same. My husband is the calm quiet one and I was the one that gave my parents the gray hair...(I am an aries! hahaa)...my daughter is me....wild...lives dangerously and is definitely an extrovert...she'll walk up to a stranger and be like "Look at my pretty dress" at the age of 2...hahaha...I REALLY REALLY do think it's all about the personality...because I feel like if I had a boy...I'd get the quiet laid back kid my hubby was. My daughter is crazy passionate...so she flies off the handle in a second...but will run and hug and kiss me and tell me how much she loves me......so I definitely embrace the good with the bad......She definitely leaps before looking and nothing scares her (which scares the crap out of me!!)....so I know as she gets older there is going to be a lot of " You don't understand me!" followed by doors slamming...because that was me as a teenager...but..end of the day I turned out really well and I have an awesome job and take great care of my family.......So while I know she's gonna turn my hair gray......I'll just be ready with a bottle of dye and enjoy every second.......hahahaa....


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks everybody xxxx I really think I am ok. I sent off my papers today for iui as my doctor said I can continue with the process, so hope to hear back from them within six weeks.
I told dh about the increased fertility so we are ready to try this cycle.

Doctor also doubled my thyroid medication dose so hoping that will help with the ttc, or at least stop me being tired. 

We have a new boss at work this week and he's seriously shaking the place up. Haven't had much time to be sorry for myself, scary times at work, bet he thinks I'm a right miserable cow. Ha ha xxx


----------



## melann13

@ Lazydaisy's- hope work calms down, a traumatic work environment is no fun

@Hopeful and the group, found out today that we are having a girl! Very excited.


----------



## RaeChay

melann13 said:


> @ Lazydaisy's- hope work calms down, a traumatic work environment is no fun
> 
> @Hopeful and the group, found out today that we are having a girl! Very excited.

Yay congrats on the pink bundle melann!!!


----------



## kksy9b

melann13 said:


> @Hopeful and the group, found out today that we are having a girl! Very excited.

Yay!! Congratulations on the little girl!!


----------



## Kalush

LaazyDaisy - Sorry for your loss. I hope you get a sticky one soon! Good luck wih the new boss, hope things settle down there soon. 

Melann - YaY for a girl! 

KatyW - Hope this last week goes quickly, ending with a bfp. Sorry about your bff, hope she's okay.

Lesh - Good luck on your test. Hope you pass!

Hopeful - Sorry about the bfn. It would be nice to get back to a 13-14 day lp if that is normal for you, still hoping you end with a bfp.

MagicWhisper - Hope af stays away.

Clandestine - Hope you get your temp shift soon. Have fun with the sexy party!

afm - Hectic weekend. I like that it means I'm already cd 8 and haven't had too much time to think about it. We've had 2 nights without DD nursing at night now. It wasn't too horrible last night, she woke up at 1:30 and was a bit annoyed and didn't really get back to sleep until after 3. DH was great though, he actually woke up without a problem and asked if he should go in. Guess we'll see how tonight goes, I'm guessing it'll be harder to wake DH up the next couple nights. I'm now hoping it works for her sleeping through and I can get some decent sleep before getting pregnant again.


----------



## ProfWife

@Melann - Thank heaven for little girls! :) 

Just got in from the doctor. Yes, I'll need an SIS (sono-hysterogram). I wasn't informed of this when we were in the office at first. The doc doing the HSG mentioned a "subtle filling abnormality." However, when my doc showed me what was reported on the films given to me, it was a little more than SUBTLE. Basically, where most other people are closer to flat a the top of the uterus, I'm clearly concave. So, one doc indicated he thought fibroid or polyp (one large enough to cause miscarriages and prevent implantation). My doc looked at the pictures and thinks it could also just be a septum (requiring no further testing or interference). 

So, if I'm not pregnant in a week's time...I'll be doing the SIS. I don't want to, but it would prevent the out-patient surgery potentially. 

Praying it will show up as nothing or nothing needing further investigation. Praying more than I'll just be pregnant and not have to deal with it.


BTW - she said other that this ONE thing needing investigation, everything else looks great and cleared to continue with timed intercourse or medicated timed intercourse until we decide we'd like to try IUI.


----------



## KatyW

Congrats on the little girl, Melann, what great news :)

Kalush - Glad to hear night weaning is going well. I hope you get the long-awaited full night's sleep. You will feel like a million bucks :). 

Profwife - I hope that either this week ends in a BFP or a very simple procedure does the trick. FX'd for you. Hugs.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 Good luck on your test tomorrow! :flower:

@pathos How are you? :flower:

@mommyxofxone Waiting is never fun! My fingers are crossed that you'll have your BFP at the end of your wait! :flower:

@KatyW Date updated. Fingers crossed for your BFP as well! :flower: I'm sorry to hear about your friend. I know it is very hard. I hope all works out for her. :hugs:

@chulie I'm an Aries as well. :thumbup: Perhaps she will have her own wild daughter in the future as well to see what it was like for you. :haha: My niece is very careful about most things, but she is definitely not afraid of saying or performing in front of an audience. I do think her mother will get a bit of the door slamming and shouting from her in the future.

@Lazydaisys It's so good that your doctor doubled your medication and that you will still have that opportunity in case you need it, although I'm hoping you get your BFP as quickly as possible. :thumbup: :hugs: It's definitely hard when things change in the workplace. I'm sure he doesn't think that of you! I hope it settles down soon.

@melann13 Congratulations! That's wonderful news! I'll add it to the front. :happydance: :happydance:

@Kalush Thanks! :friends: It sounds like you are off to a great start with weaning her. I really hope it gets easier and you both sleep through the night very soon. 

@ProfWife It seems like they should have explained that to you a bit earlier. I'm glad they finally did. I really hope you get your BFP and don't have to mess with it at all. It's great news that everything else looks great! Good luck! :flower:


AFM I'm CD 28/15 dpo (Wednesday just after midnight). That means I had a 14 day lp at least this cycle. That does make me a little happier. I'm not really sure what's going on with me though. I guess af could start at any time now. My temp dropped on 13 dpo (.20ish still above coverline) but it has gone back up on 14 dpo (.40ish above coverline). I'm waiting to see what Wednesday's temp will be as it will probably give me a better idea of what's going to happen. I will likely only test again _if_ I make it to CD 31/18 dpo. It seems strange for my temp to rise on 14 dpo, but ttc is full of strange and frustrating things. :dohh:


----------



## Buttercup84

Well the witch got me just now but I'm feeling ok about it, ready to get this next cycle on the road and make a June/july baby :)


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful - I hope AF stays away and you get to test at 18 dpo. 15 dpo is great, FX'd. 

Buttercup, sorry AF got you, but onwards to a summer baby :)


----------



## chulie

@Hopeful......Hahahaha....I do hope...I think it'll be a wonderful thing to "pass on"....my poor mum though...she was definitely not a "wild child" lmao...so I'm sure she thanks my dad for me! hahahaha...

Sorry about the confusing cycle....TTC is such a frustrating experience......

Anyone have any big plans for the weekend???? Today is Wednesday here and technically my "friday"...I'm off tomorrow and on vacation until the 15th! We rented a cottage and are getting away from some r & r....can't wait! I just hope the weather co operates a bit! hahaa..


----------



## mommyxofxone

KatyW said:


> If anyone out there prays, say a prayer for my BFF, who is bleeding heavily at 6 weeks pregnant. She has an appointment in 2 hours to see what is up, so she's in a limbo of fear and hope. I'm obviously hoping for the best but am prepared for her being about to go through what I did a few years ago (m/c at 6 weeks pregnant). I know some of you ladies have experienced one or more losses at varying weeks but the pain is intense.

oh hun i'm so sorry about your friend. sending prayers and good thoughts. how did it go?



chulie said:


> Laizydaisy I'm so sorry my dear......I hope you get your sticky bfp soon!!!!
> 
> about Boys vs girls...Mommyxo.....SO funny you say your the wild one...I'm exactly the same. My husband is the calm quiet one and I was the one that gave my parents the gray hair...(I am an aries! hahaa)...my daughter is me....wild...lives dangerously and is definitely an extrovert...she'll walk up to a stranger and be like "Look at my pretty dress" at the age of 2...hahaha...I REALLY REALLY do think it's all about the personality...because I feel like if I had a boy...I'd get the quiet laid back kid my hubby was. My daughter is crazy passionate...so she flies off the handle in a second...but will run and hug and kiss me and tell me how much she loves me......so I definitely embrace the good with the bad......She definitely leaps before looking and nothing scares her (which scares the crap out of me!!)....so I know as she gets older there is going to be a lot of " You don't understand me!" followed by doors slamming...because that was me as a teenager...but..end of the day I turned out really well and I have an awesome job and take great care of my family.......So while I know she's gonna turn my hair gray......I'll just be ready with a bottle of dye and enjoy every second.......hahahaa....

my daughter is exactly the same!!! she never sits still! my gosh. and she's been known to go up to workers in stores and ask them to pick her up. then she talks to them like she's known them all her life, which is very scary sometimes.



melann13 said:


> @ Lazydaisy's- hope work calms down, a traumatic work environment is no fun
> 
> @Hopeful and the group, found out today that we are having a girl! Very excited.

wooo hoooo!!! congrats on the pink bundle!!! names picked out?



ProfWife said:


> @Melann - Thank heaven for little girls! :)
> 
> Just got in from the doctor. Yes, I'll need an SIS (sono-hysterogram). I wasn't informed of this when we were in the office at first. The doc doing the HSG mentioned a "subtle filling abnormality." However, when my doc showed me what was reported on the films given to me, it was a little more than SUBTLE. Basically, where most other people are closer to flat a the top of the uterus, I'm clearly concave. So, one doc indicated he thought fibroid or polyp (one large enough to cause miscarriages and prevent implantation). My doc looked at the pictures and thinks it could also just be a septum (requiring no further testing or interference).
> 
> So, if I'm not pregnant in a week's time...I'll be doing the SIS. I don't want to, but it would prevent the out-patient surgery potentially.
> 
> Praying it will show up as nothing or nothing needing further investigation. Praying more than I'll just be pregnant and not have to deal with it.
> 
> 
> BTW - she said other that this ONE thing needing investigation, everything else looks great and cleared to continue with timed intercourse or medicated timed intercourse until we decide we'd like to try IUI.

hun i'm sorry about the procedure. fx'd you'll be pregnant in a weeks time and not need it!!!!



Hopeful2014 said:


> AFM I'm CD 28/15 dpo (Wednesday just after midnight). That means I had a 14 day lp at least this cycle. That does make me a little happier. I'm not really sure what's going on with me though. I guess af could start at any time now. My temp dropped on 13 dpo (.20ish still above coverline) but it has gone back up on 14 dpo (.40ish above coverline). I'm waiting to see what Wednesday's temp will be as it will probably give me a better idea of what's going to happen. I will likely only test again _if_ I make it to CD 31/18 dpo. It seems strange for my temp to rise on 14 dpo, but ttc is full of strange and frustrating things. :dohh:

oh hun fx' it's a good sign!!! my temp did that with dd!!!! down the day before af, and back up the day of. hoping you get your bfp!!!!!



Buttercup84 said:


> Well the witch got me just now but I'm feeling ok about it, ready to get this next cycle on the road and make a June/july baby :)

oh buttercup i'm so sorry about af. on to a new clean cycle, time to start over and catch that eggy!!!



afm- 4dpo today, this tww seems to be going slowly. jeez. my dd has been a bit clingy and tantrumy lately, not sure whats up with her. and we are SO lazy today it's not even funny. 

been thinking about stopping the temps til just about due af, but i couldn't stop myself taking my temp this am. i guess if i wake that's fine and if not, i'm not going to stress about it too much.


----------



## mommyxofxone

chulie said:


> @Hopeful......Hahahaha....I do hope...I think it'll be a wonderful thing to "pass on"....my poor mum though...she was definitely not a "wild child" lmao...so I'm sure she thanks my dad for me! hahahaha...
> 
> Sorry about the confusing cycle....TTC is such a frustrating experience......
> 
> Anyone have any big plans for the weekend???? Today is Wednesday here and technically my "friday"...I'm off tomorrow and on vacation until the 15th! We rented a cottage and are getting away from some r & r....can't wait! I just hope the weather co operates a bit! hahaa..

friday we have a playdate, saturday i'm painting my dd's room FINALLY and sunday we are celebrating my bday with the inlaws early, and along with my two sil's for theirs too.


----------



## pathos

hopeful, 15 dpo yay! give us a reason to party :happydance: fx fx fx


this morning, my husband went to the urologist. physically he is fit down there :haha:. because i m waiting to O, his sperm sampling is put off to last week of this month. i might need his little soldiers :spermy:, they are too precious to be wasted on a plastic cup before O. 

Weird, I am having stark white opks but lots of ewcm :dohh: on cd 12. My average o day is cd 17-18. :shrug:


----------



## daddiesgift

FXed Hopeful!! 

AFM- CD 15 positive OPK yesterday and this morning. EWCM this morning. Hopefully we can get to :sex: asap!


----------



## melann13

@Hopeful Yay for long LP, hopefully it's a VERY LONG LP

@KatyW Been praying for your friend, I hope everything turned out fine and it was just a subchorionic bleed or something.

@Mommyxofxone We have two names picked out- we're not telling anyone here- but I have no problem telling BnB people because I know you're all far too nice to say anything negative. Our top choice is Felicity Jo (our mom's names are Joan and JoAnn) and Charlotte- not 100% on middle name for this one, maybe Jo or Grace. We'll decide which (Felicity vs Charlotte) when we meet her.


----------



## newbie2013

I've been given thursday, sunday and monday off work so extra long weekend!! (Weeks are sunday-thursday). I'm excited because I'm due to o this weekend so hopefully we'll get some good bding done while I'm off. Not real plans except taking it easy (and writing an essay for my masters... :-(

Feeling so positive at the moment. Profwife has a plan, hopeful is 15dpo, melann is having a little girl and there's lots of other positives with everyone else too... Love this group's support network. I get more support from you guys than I have in real life on ttc matter. Big :hugs: for all of you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful.... FX for you! 

@Profwife: great news re: your new plan!

@LazyDaisy: very good news re: medication increase

AFM... super tired. Still trying to work out the schedule between teaching and finishing my research. Did have a slight uptick in my temp this morning, but woke up with weight o this being 1 cycle away from the 1 year mark for us. I'm honestly a bit depressed about it. It's like now that O has passed, there's nothing I can do. And all the hours of research and BnB, I feel no more confident in our ability to get a BFP than I did 10 cycles ago. I know this will pass, but really just feel like crap about all this right now.


----------



## melann13

@ Clandestine, this is my second semester in a row that I haven't had to teach and can just focus on research, it's definitely easier this way. I enjoy teaching, and did 4 semesters of it since starting my PhD, but man, is it more productive to be in the lab all day, even if I am checking in on BnB :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

melann13 said:


> @ Clandestine, this is my second semester in a row that I haven't had to teach and can just focus on research, it's definitely easier this way. I enjoy teaching, and did 4 semesters of it since starting my PhD, but man, is it more productive to be in the lab all day, even if I am checking in on BnB :)

Interestingly... I was a graduate teaching assistant/ lab instructor on my campus for the first three years of my program, then all research (and writing papers and grants) for two. I took an adjunct faculty position at another school this semester to increase my undergraduate level teaching experience and I honestly love that more than research these days. I am so burnt out on all research all the time, that I think the ability to interact with others is actually working out super well for me... just haven't found the balance between the two worlds yet!


----------



## KatyW

I agree with you, Newbie. There are lots of things to be positive about here. 

Clandestine - Hang in there, I wish I had the words to make you feel better, so incredibly tough to wait out this TTC business. Hugs.

Melann, Mommyxofone - I appreciate that. She unfortunately suffered a loss; the good news is that it was complete and seemed to have happened overnight (she woke up bleeding) and wasn't ectopic. The sucky part is I am on the other side of the Atlantic from her :( so I am only ale to talk on the phone/instant message on FB or Skype. She has been TTC since last December and I am so sad for her that this was not her sticky baby.


----------



## mommyxofxone

@katy, doesn't matter how far you are, i know you'd like to be closer, but i'm sure she really appreciates having you to talk to about it. i'm so sorry for her loss :( :( :(

@clande, i know exactly what you mean.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, mommyxofxone! Your TWW looks like it's off to a great start (just looking at your chart).


----------



## melann13

Honestly though Katy W, as much as I know you'd love to be there to hug her, it was always much easier for me to talk to others about our MC if I didn't see them on a regular basis. People that I see all the time, if they knew, I always got sympathetic glances and it just brought all my emotions to the surface constantly. It can be really good to have someone that won't catch you by surprise, but that you can talk openly and honestly with anytime you feel you have the strength. It is completely appropriate to mourn a MC, I certainly did, but it was important for my sanity to try to do everyday things, and when I ran into people that knew what happened (at work esp) it made it hard to pretend I was fine and try to move on.
Kudos to you for being a good friend to her.


----------



## Buttercup84

All the best Hopeful, can't wait til you test again! :thumbup:
Congrats on team pink Melann, girl mama here and loving it :thumbup:
Katy, so sorry to hear about your friend's loss especially after waiting a while for her bfp, hopefully she'll get another very soon once she feels ready to try again :flower:
Just thinking about when to start OPKs this cycle. Last one was 35 days and I oved on CD24 but my cycles aren't a regular length. Always at least 30 days though so i'm thinking of testing from CD14, does that sound OK or should I start a bit earlier?
Clandestine, so sorry you're finding things tough at the moment with TTC. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

ClandestineTX said:


> @Hopeful.... FX for you!
> 
> @Profwife: great news re: your new plan!
> 
> @LazyDaisy: very good news re: medication increase
> 
> AFM... super tired. Still trying to work out the schedule between teaching and finishing my research. Did have a slight uptick in my temp this morning, but woke up with weight o this being 1 cycle away from the 1 year mark for us. I'm honestly a bit depressed about it. It's like now that O has passed, there's nothing I can do. And all the hours of research and BnB, I feel no more confident in our ability to get a BFP than I did 10 cycles ago. I know this will pass, but really just feel like crap about all this right now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I felt like this at my ttc anniversary and was in a very bad place on the Sunday with the negative test. The thing that amazes me about ttc is that no matter how bad or down we feel, a day or two later we pick ourselves and keep trying.:hugs: when I feel really down I just tell myself. ' it's a moment in time and this feeling in this moment will pass.' :hugs: corny I know! Lol I don't know how you do all your work and study, just teaching is killing me! Xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

@LazyDaisy: honestly, I don't know how I do it either! It's just what I do!

I agree it usually passes in a few days, just wish I could graduate from TTC already and move on with my life. Hard to plan anything right now, as this feels like it's always looming.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ClandestineTX said:


> Thanks, mommyxofxone! Your TWW looks like it's off to a great start (just looking at your chart).

thanks hun, wish i felt the same! it seems so ..... dull to me lol! would've expected higher temps i guess.



Buttercup84 said:


> All the best Hopeful, can't wait til you test again! :thumbup:
> Congrats on team pink Melann, girl mama here and loving it :thumbup:
> Katy, so sorry to hear about your friend's loss especially after waiting a while for her bfp, hopefully she'll get another very soon once she feels ready to try again :flower:
> Just thinking about when to start OPKs this cycle. Last one was 35 days and I oved on CD24 but my cycles aren't a regular length. Always at least 30 days though so i'm thinking of testing from CD14, does that sound OK or should I start a bit earlier?
> Clandestine, so sorry you're finding things tough at the moment with TTC. Sending you :hugs:



i think cd14 is probably a good bet to be safe, if you have enough tests!!! i can't really keep buying these things so really hoping this is my month.


----------



## nikkilucky77

ClandestineTX: Amen to that! I want to graduate from TTC too ;). 

Hopeful: It sounds good that your lp is 14 days...hopefully you get some answers soon. The TWW is definitely full of frustrations.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: I'm glad your LP is a healthy length, but I know it's frustrating waiting for ugly AF or a late BFP!!! It's being in limbo that drives me insane!!!

Clandestine: Amen to the TTC looming idea! No matter how busy, how good, or how bad my day is, I know I think about getting pregnant At Least once a day!!! Probably a lot more! I wish I had a crystal ball that could tell me if it's ever going to happen or not. I would find peace either way, but the not knowing is driving me mad!

AFM: AF is playing her dirty tricks on me!!! I'm 12 DPO, have Not tested, and have several symptoms. I'm going to be extra pissed when she shows up tomorrow or Friday!!!! Here are my symptoms lately:
Headaches....check
Breast pain on the sides....check, but my Prolactin was elevated last month
Dizziness....check
Fatigue....always
Congestion, sore throat....check, but maybe allergies. I'm feeling rather crappy.
Emotional....not yet, but when I see red, I'm going to be a b!!! 

Any thoughts? I can't bare to see a negative test. I've had promising symptoms many times before and no baby.


----------



## burgbrandy

Stupid body! Cm has dried up and opks have been negative for days but no temp shift yet. I think my sickness and antibiotics gave me false o signs. I even had o pain! I know it was way too early for it to be real o anyway. Sticking to every other day bd until I see a shift.


----------



## KatyW

Melann - Thank you for sharing that. I hope it's helping. I could definitely see why it would be hard to talk about in person. I also think it's good to get back into normal activity as much as possible after something like this happens, after the initial few days it's happening, you need distraction and routine. 

On another note - I remember 21 weeks being sort of a sweet spot in pregnancy - feeling little kicks finally and starting to show. I hope you are doing well. :) I have a little girl, now 17 months, and she is such a joy (and just like her dad).


----------



## Lazydaisys

I know what you mean. I dont think anybody should have to ttc for more than six monthsx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Buttercup84 :hugs: I hope we both get our summer babies! Do you know how long your usual lp is? If so, one idea would be to take your shortest cycle length and subtract the lp length to assume that was your earliest ovulation and then do the same with your longest cycle length as well. Perhaps start testing a few days before your earliest suspected ovulation. If your lp is 11 days, like in July, a 30 day cycle might of had ovulation on day 19. I'd say you could start on CD 14 if it never happens early as long as you continue to monitor temps and cm as well. Good luck! 

@KatyW Thanks! :flower: I'm sorry for your friend. I hope her wait is not long. :hugs:

@chulie Thanks! I hope you all have a great time away and enjoy the break from work! :flower:

@mommyxofxone I really hope you get your BFP soon! You had great timing this month! I understand wanting to take a break from temping. Good luck! :flower:

@pathos Thanks! Ovulation may not be in a day or so, but maybe it's getting closer if you continue to get the ewcm? Good luck!! :flower:

@daddiesgift Good luck!!! :flower:

@melann13 Those are very nice names! We will probably pick names-well we already have some names-and then decide for sure when we meet baby. :flower:

@newbie2013 :hugs: I really appreciate all of the support I get here too! I'm so glad we all stayed together instead of just moving from group to group as I feel so much better celebrating and comforting when it's needed here. :friends: It's so perfect that you'll have time off this weekend! Good luck! :flower:

@ClandestineTX I'm sorry. I'm a couple cycles behind you, but I know how you're feeling. :hugs: It sucks. The "one year deadline" is hard and definitely causes more worry. Things for you to remember: 1. You were on birth control for a long time 2. You are just now getting your medications in order 3. Not all of the cycles had the best timing or best situations going on during them 4. You're a great person who deserves happiness and who will get it 

@Lazydaisys You're right. This moment will pass for all of us and I hope it's very soon. It's not fair that we have to wait and struggle through it all. I always feel a bit more hopeful when I read past posts on different situations and then I see that the person now has a kid as their picture or has a ticker about their new baby during my many Google searches. I think that's important to think of when we are so sad and lost in the moment. Those people made it and struggled through some of the same things I'm searching for and eventually had their miracle and that's somewhat reassuring. This thread, our thread, will serve as a story of all of our ups and downs and I want us all to have a happy ending at the end! :hugs:

@nikkilucky77 Thanks! How are you? :flower:

@momwithbabies I agree. I would be able to relax some if I knew everything was alright and that it will happen naturally and when that will be. It's the waiting and the worrying and the fear of it all that drives me crazy. I really hope af stays away and you get your BFP! :thumbup:

@burgbrandy I know that has to be frustrating. Good luck! :flower:


AFM AF is here. :dohh: But my temperature went up again this morning from 97.37 yesterday to 97.54 today? That's still high and close to .40 above my coverline for August-September. I'm sure it will crash tomorrow or the next day, but I've never had this happen and would definitely feel hopeful about it if af wasn't here. 

This was a tough one for me as well. I spent the tww with signs-I usually don't get carried away and thought they were similar to the early loss cycle-and the increasingly high temps made me more hopeful. I feel like I will have to question myself now about how I'm feeling. A friend had her baby on the day af came. This is not really a new feeling because they announced her pregnancy on the day af came, they told us about the gender scan when af was here, and I knew she would have the baby with my af here as well. I guess it's because our cycles were close when she first got pregnant. I'm happy for them, but it was gut-wrenching last night when I knew they were at the hospital holding their baby and I was at home bawling my eyes out as I had been trying for the duration of their pregnancy. I gave myself a vicious headache over it as well. I can't let myself get so upset, but you all know it's hard especially the longer it goes. 

My husband and I had a great talk though and I know he wants it just as badly. We will get there. I just don't understand why it won't happen already. It's hard because it is taking so long and I don't know how long it will take. I know I will be ecstatic when it happens, but I hope it happens soon. I think we've all waited long enough!


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry AF got you hopeful. I was sure you'd get a BFP. I so stalk this thread even if I don't post!



Lazydaisys said:


> I know what you mean. I dont think anybody should have to ttc for more than six monthsx

I agree. It took me 11 months to get pregnant after my miscarriage. The forums there were torture. Although I was happy people got their BFP I couldn't quiet get the fairness that they miscarried after me and got their next BFP before me! I spent many times crying every time AF showing. I got mad at my OH and he just comforted me. He was and still is amazing with the amount of hormones I chuck his way! I think it's also stupid that you have to wait a year of trying to get any help. We went after a year of trying and that included the miscarriage. Their response was you got pregnant once you can do it again. I was gobsmacked especially since I was having irregular cycles also! They say everything works out for a reason.

Anyway I went to college first time yesterday to start my long road of becoming a Maths teacher. The sensible think to do is tell the head of your department that your pregnant. So I did that and she suggested that I wait a year and do first course next year. I will be 32 when I qualify right now anyway, 33 if I wait another year. I just want to get on with it. This was after I enrolled and gave the college £3400 which is non refundable so I'm a bit annoyed. She said she would support me if I do wish to continue but wouldn't recommend it. So now I'm in limbo in what to do. I know people have studied and had babies before so I'm not sure what the big deal is.


----------



## pathos

:hugs: oh hopeful, I am sorry for the AF. I don't want to utter the words of "Mordor" but in 2 weeks, you will be cheering your ovulation, and that exquisite egg has already started to grow. 

I am in my 1 year deadline this month, and if I knew there was a fairy drink, I would drink it, no questions, no logic, no science. :blush::blush:, I admit I am trying soy isoflavones this cycle (with thyroid issues I should not have but in my 1 year deadline, I let myself to go mad).


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mummy2o I think you should continue with it. It will be hard, but as long as you have people who can help and support you, it will be fine and work out. I know there will be hard days and times when you question if it was the right idea, but I think it's up to you and not the lady. I'm sure she's just trying to be helpful and perhaps saw other students not do so well. However, it should be fine as long as you have people to help and support you at home. I'd say do it anyway and see what you think since you already paid. :thumbup:

@pathos Thanks! :hugs: I keep wondering if what I'm doing is enough? I question it and wonder if I should do something else. Our timing is usually good with days before and after. So I wonder should we just go every other day. Then I panic and think what if you miss the most important day. It's insane. Sex = baby Why can't it just be that simple?


----------



## pathos

hehe same thoughts here. last cycle i was convinced that it hasn't happened because we never tried a.m :sex:. now there is one untried method left: relax and enjoy method. this one I know I will never try.

yesterday I attacked H. he successfully shielded my attempts. i started to talk to our cat about the importance of ewcm, reminding her the visualization of ewcm in great sperm race. then I started to sing "feel" by robbie williams changing the lyrics, "i got to much cm, running through my pants, going to waste".:fool:

thanks to my awful singing, h did his only option to stop me singing. happydance::happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry about AF Hopeful. We were all hoping that this was your cycle. Like pathos said- there is already a little egg growing and getting ready for you and this could be the one that grows into your little one. I know it's hard that your friend just had a baby. Just know that it will be YOU next year snuggling that sweet child and you'll look back on this time, through all the pain and frustration, and know it was worth every moment to have your little baby in your arms. We are all here for you in this journey, and will continue to be, until you post your beautiful BFP.


----------



## Buttercup84

Hopeful, so sorry AF got you especially after your promising symptoms. Hope you start to feel better soon, you're always so positive and helpful to others on this thread and i'm really sorry to hear things are getting a bit much for you at the moment :hugs:
I'm not sure if 11 days is my usual LP but 30 days is pretty much my shortest cycle of the past year with the exception of a random 23 day one when I was really ill with a chest infection. Just waiting for stupid AF to leave now, I always have her for at least 5 days though so 3+ left :dohh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry hopeful :(


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: I'm sorry af got you :(. I am good...af is just about done so I am already mapping out when I am going to bd lol. This could be our month! I am like Clandestine right now...December is my official day of ttc and it is getting closer and closer. 

Also has everyone heard "it will happen when you aren't thinking about it" . I am SICK to death of hearing that. Seriously I can't not think about it and I don't know how to NOT think about it. UGH FRUSTRATING! Just my little rant :). Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@pathos: if you ovulate regularly - soy will DELAY ovulation! Just a heads-up, so it doesn't freak you out!

@Hopeful: I know how you feel. I have so many friends with kids or TTC and I desperately want to support them 100% and not feel horrible about my own situation. My BFF in real life got pregnant with #2 the month I started TTC, had a MMC at 8 weeks, then got a second BFP/ CP, and is now at the end of her first trimester with #2... and I'm still TTC #1. I want her to be so happy in her life, but cannot help feeling like crap and worrying that Hubster and I aren't capable of getting a BFP at all of any sort. (You know it's bad when you ENVY people who have miscarriages... seriously... at least they know they can get a BFP and I don't even know if it's possible for me to ever have one). 

@nikkilucky77: for those "relax and it will happen" people, I say to them "FUCK YOU" - if you relaxed and it happened for you, congrats! For those of us with even minor TTC issues that makes this months or years of intentional effort - we do what we gotta do and relaxing and waiting for the stork service or baby fairy ain't cutting it here!


----------



## River54

Hopeful - sorry af came :hugs:

It has now been 2 years of trying for us, and alot of cycles. Tried clomid, and have been setup for IUI next cycle if nothing happens with this one. Started acupuncture this cycle and tried softcups. My feeling was maybe the swimmers needed some help. We will see what happens. Quite like the acupuncture - the clinic that does it is all about fertility - so they read your bbt charts, and ask alot of questions. If anything - it is very relaxing afterwards :)

When we past 1 yr of ttc, it was brutal. I wanted to know what was wrong. Did all the tests, nothing wrong - which in a way is more frustrating. (even the acupuncture people can't find anything really wrong) Now we've past the ttc 2 year mark. We started to finally tell people we've been ttc (mum and brother), so, we've stopped getting the questions about when are you going to have a baby etc, which is nice, but now there is always questions in their eyes - if I am pregnant or not... My brother went on to mention that stress could affect it...sigh...but he is hopeful for us.
My dd is in her last year of school now <sigh>. Time has flown by.

But every cycle, I am hopeful this will be it! Currently in the tww at 7dpo. Every twinge I keep thinking a symptom :) Shouldn't be too long now before I can start to test. Soo glad there are the cheapies to feed my poas addiction :)


----------



## kksy9b

Hi guys! Just wanted to give you a quick update! Just got home from my first appointment. We won't have an ultrasound until 20 weeks but we did get to hear the heartbeat. It was fluttering away at 170 bpm so just where it is supposed to be! Sending you all lots and lots of baby dust!


----------



## nikkilucky77

ClandestineTX said:


> @pathos: if you ovulate regularly - soy will DELAY ovulation! Just a heads-up, so it doesn't freak you out!
> 
> @Hopeful: I know how you feel. I have so many friends with kids or TTC and I desperately want to support them 100% and not feel horrible about my own situation. My BFF in real life got pregnant with #2 the month I started TTC, had a MMC at 8 weeks, then got a second BFP/ CP, and is now at the end of her first trimester with #2... and I'm still TTC #1. I want her to be so happy in her life, but cannot help feeling like crap and worrying that Hubster and I aren't capable of getting a BFP at all of any sort. (You know it's bad when you ENVY people who have miscarriages... seriously... at least they know they can get a BFP and I don't even know if it's possible for me to ever have one).
> 
> @nikkilucky77: for those "relax and it will happen" people, I say to them "FUCK YOU" - if you relaxed and it happened for you, congrats! For those of us with even minor TTC issues that makes this months or years of intentional effort - we do what we gotta do and relaxing and waiting for the stork service or baby fairy ain't cutting it here!

I think that my OCD just won't allow me to relax and let it happen. I need to know that I am ovulating...I need to know that we had enough bding in. I'm a bit crazy that way. 

Also I completely understand how you feel about feeling bad about envying people with a miscarriage. I feel the same way...I know it is bad to envy them and they certainly don't feel lucky at all. At this point I want to see two freakin lines on a peestick. JUST ONCE...lol. I think I want some assurance that I can even get pregnant.


----------



## al335003

@Hopeful: so sorry about AF :( it sounds like you are going through what I went through last cycle. Three friends of mine had babies the day after AF showed... Newborn pictures were plastered all over my Facebook, just made it so much harder. But, in my time of need, you told me to hang in and it will get better, you were right, and now I send you the same comfort!

@Clandestine:I literally lol'd at your "F~?$ OFF" comment because I have said that so many times to my DH about our friends and family dropping the "don't worry it'll happen" comment. After 2.5 years of TTC they've finally realized it's not that easy for everyone.

@Lazyd: so sorry for your loss, glad to hear you're keeping busy and staying positive.

AFM: This will be month 4 of following Doctor's BD instructions & the second cycle after my clear HSG... I had ewcm on cd 12 and positive-looking opks cd 14-18 (??). BD'd cd 13, 15x2, 16 & 18. If I use logic-maybe I o'd around cd 15-17? Meaning I'm in the ttw, maybe 5dpo?? Things differnt this cycle: boobs aren't sore like usually but strange twinges here and there, maybe some burning sensations? I have not been drinking coffee for almost 4 weeks now (and I'm a huge coffee drinker), and now I'm congested/sickish

Bottom line: who knows?! All I can do is relax and hope...right? If anyone has any ideas or theories for me I'd love to hear them!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, kksy9b! I know hearing that hb has to be incredibly reassuring! I hope the time passes quickly between now and your gender scan!

@nikkilucky77: it's the reassurance about knowing one can get pregnant that I was talking about! I also don't think it's crazy for you to want to be sure everything appears to be working normally - that's exactly why most of us do it, too!

@al335003: My comment was definitely fueled by "Mommy has a potty mouth" on Facebook. She started an F-U vent thread and it was brilliant. So, I'm not missing any opportunities to let things out. I am scared that something is really wrong with either me or Hubster and dread the day I have to "out" us about TTC just to get people off our backs. I don't think anyone enjoys the pity of others - most of us would just be perfectly happy with a BFP!

Do you stop the OPKs after you get "positive-looking" ones? And what do you mean by that - are we talking test line as dark or darker than the control? I get positive-looking negative ones days before I get a blaring positive. I have also have had a positive a day after my CM seems to vanish. I'm asking about yours, because I'm wondering if you would get a blaring positive, but a few days later than you are testing now.


----------



## al335003

ClandestineTX said:


> Congrats, kksy9b! I know hearing that hb has to be incredibly reassuring! I hope the time passes quickly between now and your gender scan!
> 
> @nikkilucky77: it's the reassurance about knowing one can get pregnant that I was talking about! I also don't think it's crazy for you to want to be sure everything appears to be working normally - that's exactly why most of us do it, too!
> 
> @al335003: My comment was definitely fueled by "Mommy has a potty mouth" on Facebook. She started an F-U vent thread and it was brilliant. So, I'm not missing any opportunities to let things out. I am scared that something is really wrong with either me or Hubster and dread the day I have to "out" us about TTC just to get people off our backs. I don't think anyone enjoys the pity of others - most of us would just be perfectly happy with a BFP!
> 
> Do you stop the OPKs after you get "positive-looking" ones? And what do you mean by that - are we talking test line as dark or darker than the control? I get positive-looking negative ones days before I get a blaring positive. I have also have had a positive a day after my CM seems to vanish. I'm asking about yours, because I'm wondering if you would get a blaring positive, but a few days later than you are testing now.

When I say positive looking because from CD13-24 the test will be as dark or darker than control... I've never had one where the test is glaringly different. I will use them even after I think I've already o'd to watch the line disappear. I usually keep them too so I can compare from day to day and try to pinpoint o day. But now you've got me wondering if I am ever getting a positive... Maybe the lh is building up but I'm never producing an egg? Thoughts?


----------



## ClandestineTX

97-100% of LH surges are followed by ovulation - if you are having a surge you can ID via OPKs and cycles whose length are 21-35 days and less than a week's difference between the longest and shortest, you are probably ovulating regularly with no issues. LH surges with no ovulation can happen, but usually in cases of hypothyroidism or PCOS with crazy long cycle lengths.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: I'm so sorry. It's so confusing and disappointing when symptoms of pregnancy are there, and then stupid AF shows up. Reading your entry made me cry because I've had that exact feeling of complete sadness. It's unbearable at times, and AF is just an ugly reminder that you aren't pregnant. But, as other women have said, you will have more opportunities. It's difficult holding on to that hope, but it's still there, no matter how dim. Hold your head high.

AFM: I'm giving my sister a baby shower this Sunday. Talk about a good reminder that I am not pregnant, but of course I'm excited for her. She has had an awful pregnancy, so she's almost done! Yay! I'm 13 DPO, AF due today, possibly Friday. No AF cramps in sight. Boobs still hurt and are very droopy feeling (attractive, I know). These allergies or the cold that I have are making me feel like a piece of crap! I'm craving chocolate, which usually means AF is on her way. But of course, she's not here and her absence is giving me false hope. I am not going to test!!! I refuse! I'm sick of this bs! Yep, I'm PMSing:) Oh, and no dizziness today.


----------



## pathos

today, i will look at the bright sides of long term ttc.

1 - i do not clean the cat litter :happydance:
2 - improved target orientation while peeing on a cup :loo:
3 - less cold, flu due to vitamin intake :sick:
4 - improved budgeting skills to afford ttc musts :muaha:
5- healthier food & less alcohol :munch: :drunk:
6 - lovely forum friends :friends:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos We've tried the relax and enjoy method to the best of our abilities. :haha: I guess I'm trying to make sure we enjoy our "marathon time" but it's still too hard to just relax and "let it happen". I always think of ewcm as the ladder!! I'm glad you convinced him. :haha: Those are really good points! Thanks!

@kksy9b Thanks! :friends: Congratulations on the strong heartbeat! I added it to the front!

@Buttercup84 Thanks! I think I've pulled out of the super negative zone. Plans must be made for next time. :thumbup: I hope af leaves us both very soon so we can get to the waiting to ovulate point. It's a whole new month of opportunity once af leaves and we'll be cycle buddies this time! Good luck to us!! 

@mommyxofxone Thanks! :friends:

@nikkilucky77 Thanks! :friends: This could be your month and I truly hope it is! "It will happen when you aren't thinking about it" Thought one: that person is trying to be comforting and nice Thought two: that person must not know that thoughts are not what needs to connect or not connect for this to happen :haha: 

@ClandestineTX :hugs: We all feel ways that we don't want to feel. I think it's true that we question ourselves because having babies is what we "should be able to do", we feel jealously/envy of people who get it easily, and then guilt for those feelings. I understand. I've read that sperm probably does meet egg more times than we know but is lost before it's implanted or does not join correctly. I don't know if that's true, but it does make me wonder if the proper timing is working out more often than not for us, but it just doesn't work out for whatever reason. :shrug: I still think you're on your way now that you have your medications in order! 

@River54 I think the acupuncture would be comforting and it's a plus that they look at charts and can provide some information. We get a lot of the questions from people about it and I know that's one thing that will be asked when we visit my friend's baby. :dohh: We haven't told anyone though. I think it would be hard to find out something is wrong and also to find out that they don't know what's wrong. I really hope this is it for you! I love that you're hopeful each time. I think that's what makes us go on. There are tough, awful days but there has to be some hope and determination to keep going. Good luck! :flower:

@al335003 Thanks so much for that! I appreciate it. :friends: I know it's bad when I search out those photos from friends as well. Why do I torture myself? :shrug: I commend you for giving up the coffee. I'm wondering if I will really have to give up cokes. I don't really want to at this point because I've given up nearly everything else. I really hope you get your BFP this time! Good luck! :flower:

@momwithbabies :hugs: It is very comforting to know there are other people who feel the same way. I guess it's because it can be such a sad and lonely time in life and knowing that someone else knows and understands makes us feel a little better. Thanks for being here. :hugs: I hope all of those signs lead you to your BFP! :thumbup:


AFM I'm feeling better, although I know I won't feel "better like from before ttc" until it happens. Of course then my "better" will be insanely better than that. :haha: Plans are in motion for this month. If we do get pregnant this time the baby would be born near our anniversary so that would be nice and we could still announce around Christmas if we wanted. (I know it's not great to get these timelines in your mind in case it doesn't work, but the mind works how it wants. :blush:) 

An update: I've been using ovuline and it seems interesting. The things I like about it so far: 1. It sends a daily newsletter that is customized to the CD/DPO you are on 2. It uses the charting information to rank each day from 1-10 based on how fertile you should be 3. It provides a report that you could print to show your information 4. It has a mobile version 5. It's supposed to learn about you and your cycles and suggest things based on your cycle, the information you enter, and the questionnaire you answer 6. It has a doctor connect link where it will find a doctor in your area that will help only if you want it (I haven't tried this)

Here's something to lighten the mood; it's a funny article on what "If Men Could Menstruate" by Gloria Steinem 

That article is actually on mymonthlycycles which is another charting site I use. I like this one because you can do chart overlays to compare your months like on FF. I don't have the vip package at FF anymore so I like to use the overlays here. This site also has great graphs like menstrual cycle chart, menstrual period flow chart, cycle symptoms comparison chart, etc. that are cool to look at and analyze. Both of those sites are free to use.


----------



## lesh07

AF started on the 3rd. New test date 1st october. x


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful - I'm glad you're feeling a little better. Thank you for all you do for us here - I know it's draining to keep at it for months but one day this will pay off. I hope you take the time to do something nice for yourself/something fun this weekend to take your mind off of this. :) Hugs


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh lesh, i'm sorry hun. :( :hugs:


nothing new for me, 6dpo. kind of sore nips. that's it.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@momwithbabies: I try to remind myself that CD 1 isn't the end of a non-pregnant cycle, but the beginning of a cycle that can become a BFP. Silly, maybe, but it helps me out. I hope you don't get another CD 1 for awhile due to a BFP, and we'll keep our fingers crossed for you!

@pathos: I <3 your bright sides list - I can relate to nearly all of them!

@Hopeful2014: I can only hope that you are right. My understanding is that you are correct about egg meeting sperm more often than we realize and there being a downstream issue with growth or implantation - another excellent reason for me to stay away from early testing (e.g. maybe my fluke tests two months ago weren't evaps afterall)

And LOL about timelines... I'm 3 DPO, got crosshairs this morning and first order of business was the check EDD, definitely can teach spring semester if this cycle works out. 

@lesh07: :hugs:

AFM... 3 DPO, all FF detectors agree ovulation was Sept 3rd. Just waiting this out... fortunately I'm so behind on work that if I kick my ass into gear this weekend, the TWW will hopefully fly right by.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Pathos: Love your list :)...it's exactly what I needed today.

Hopeful14: Thanks for all the cool info. I was using ovufriend after fertility frenemy lol. I don't really like ovufriend the most either. I am going to check out the other sites.

Clandestine: I hear you about timelines. I am like ok...if I conceive this month...I wouldn't really have to take any time off from school which would be awesome :). Always trying to find the silver lining even though sometimes it is hard to find :). 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!! Enjoy it :).


----------



## al335003

Well... I think my theory about my ovulation was wrong... My opk was darker today than it has been all week >:0 I'm CD 20 today, and since I have this cold/allergy thing going on DH probably won't want to touch me with a ten foot pole let alone BD uuuughhh 
Also, today I got both "oh, you're still not pregnant?!" AND "are you pregnant? You might want to check again" AHHHHHH SO freaking annoying/maddening/rude/sad. 

Okay-end rant. Happy Friday.


----------



## daddiesgift

Pathos- love the list!! 

AFM- nothing new! CD 17. Past three days had positive OPKs, today negative. EWCM for a few of those days. FF predicting I ovulated yesterday. So I'm 1DPO? No symptoms yet :rofl: we only :sex: ONCE! And it was the day before my first positive opk :dohh::dohh: so I'm assuming this was our practice month. So far failing miserably :haha: I had some pain a few days ago much like when I've had ovarian cysts :shrug:


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - Do you post your charts in the BBT Room on MyMonthly? I'm on there, too!


----------



## momwithbabies

The baby shower I'm giving for my sister is Sunday. So, of course, AF is barely here today and will be in full swing Saturday and Sunday. I think God hates me sometimes!!! I mean, REALLY??? Lol!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh my momwithbabies, i'd be bawling. i get so annoyingly emotional during af these days


----------



## ProfWife

@momwithbabies - I was at a shower earlier in the summer, excited that I was a day late...and AF hit RIGHT before the gender reveal. Talk about PISSED OFF at the world!

I totally understand where you're coming from :hugs: Maybe you'll be lucky and have a really short, light, cramp-free AF.


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you, Mommyxofxone and ProfWife. I'm going to have to pull it together, as I always do in front of others. Onward and upward, right?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 :hugs: I updated your date. I hope we both get our BFPs at the beginning of October! 

@KatyW Thanks! :friends: I really hope that I do help you all somewhat. I know it helps me! I might try to get my husband to finish our landscaping this weekend. I'm a person who needs to be productive and see progress, so it's nice to make progress on the things I can control. I can't wait to celebrate our BFPs! Good luck to you! 

@ClandestineTX Yay crosshairs!! It's very possible they were not evaps. I know you never had a problem with them before. I've heard that could be why some people get really, really early positive tests and then they go negative. It might have been trying to work, but it couldn't for some reason. This is so sad, but might offer some comfort to people so they can know they are doing everything right and just to continue on. It's always so frustrating for me to look at my chart and see that cm and timing was right, but that it didn't happen. Perhaps it tried and it was almost right. I hate thinking about the whole process sperm has to go through and then the whole process of them joining _if_ they meet. There are so many steps and such little time. My husband jokes and says we will protect our kid so much because it will be so hard to get here. I'm starting to think the lucky baby that makes it through it all will be pretty strong and determined already. :haha: Good luck! 

@nikkilucky77 As much as I get bummed about certain timelines not working out, I always rebound and think the next month sounds just as good and plan how special it can be as well. I'm using all the sites. :haha: It's a lot to do, but I like different things about each one. I also use the tcoyf chart online as well. The only problem with mymonthlycycles is that it will not pick the ovulation date for you. It does create your chart, but you have to choose the date. I like the chart overlays and the cool graphs. Let me know if you end up liking one of those. 

@al335003 :hugs: It would make me want to ask, "Oh! You still haven't figured out how to talk to a human being yet?!?" or something less flattering. I know people do not always understand, but I would never mention it to someone even if I didn't. You could post the opks here. I'm sure we could help. I hope you're able to convince your husband! Good luck! :flower:

@daddiesgift I hope you don't have any cysts. Could it have been related to ovulation? It could still happen! Good luck!! :flower:

@ProfWife Cool! :flower: I haven't yet. Can we be friends on there or see each other? I haven't looked at any of the groups or the BBT Room yet. Do you like MyMonthly? I started using it a few years ago just to track af when I was wanting to plan future activities. I just started using the fertility part of it in the last few months. 

@momwithbabies :hugs: I'm so sorry. That's definitely unfair timing. I hate the first few days as well and just want to sit around beyond just the sadness of not being pregnant. You should plan something special for yourself for Sunday night or sometime during this weekend in addition to the party planning. :hugs: You're right though! Onward and upward! You get a brand new chance and your new little egg could be the baby you've been waiting for! 

@mommyxofxone I've been a little more weepy this time. My husband showed me a picture he took of something in the house last night and was telling me how he was so happy and thankful we had the house paid off and I definitely agreed. We worked really hard for it as we are having to work really hard for baby. I mentioned how I just want a little baby to crawl across our kitchen and play on the floor. He said we will, but I still got a bit weepy thinking about it. :dohh:


----------



## moltal213

:hi: ... I thought I'd join in I hope u ladies don't mind ..

Got my first cross hairs today stating I'm 3dpo ... Lol I'm so new to this .. N I must say my body is crazy n seems like I'm goin to have a 38 day cycle lol ?? That means I can only test the 23rd .. I'm so confused ... I wish I new more about my body but hey ... Se all gota learn 
Good luck to every1 !!


----------



## magicwhisper

being 7 days late i did a test yesterday and got my first ever :bfp:! it came up instantly and i can't believe it, i am so happy right now. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0349.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## newbie2013

Magicwhisper!!! Congratulations!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## kksy9b

magicwhisper said:


> being 7 days late i did a test yesterday and got my first ever :bfp:! it came up instantly and i can't believe it, i am so happy right now. :happydance:

Yea!!! Congratulations!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ALiKO

WOO HOO!!!!! CONGRATS Maigicwhispher!!! :happydance: 
Grow BFP list grow!


----------



## KatyW

Nice test! Congratulations, Magicwhisper!!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats magicwhisper. x


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you :cloud9:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats magicwhisper!!!!!



@hopeful hang in there hun i'm sorry. totally understand :hugs:


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats!

AFM, still confused...off gives me cross hairs if I turn on research detector. Tcoyf is saying o was yesterday if I have 2 more high temps. Opks have been clearly negative and just creamy cm. I've never had anything like this happen before. I don't know what to make of it!


----------



## Mummy to HP

magicwhisper said:


> being 7 days late i did a test yesterday and got my first ever :bfp:! it came up instantly and i can't believe it, i am so happy right now. :happydance:

Congrats!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you guys :cloud9:

i wish i had some amazing plan we did to tell you all but it was our month off ttc as we both had separate trips to make during fertile week but i have never charted so i guess i ovulated later than i thought. i was on a general multi vitamin and i was checking cm thats all. and my oh was taking zinc, selenium, cod liver oil. 

good luck to everyone. :dust:


----------



## Mme2kdee

magicwhisper said:


> being 7 days late i did a test yesterday and got my first ever :bfp:! It came up instantly and i can't believe it, i am so happy right now. :happydance:

congrats girl!


----------



## Mme2kdee

I am back...I had to take a break from my TTC obsession. I was hit by another vehicle - no injuries, thank the lord! My kids were in the car with me. My car was totaled. Then last week I had to go to the ER due to severe stomach pains, come to find out I have _several_ gallstones and have to have my gallbladder removed. This is my 2nd month on clomid - 100mg this month...still not Oing until CD27. Waiting to O now - I am on CD21. I have an appt this week to see when I will have to have surgery. 

I cannot believe how many BFPs there are since just a few weeks ago! Congrats ladies!!! I am so truly happy for you all! And for those who received a BFN - our time will come soon :) Don't lose hope.


----------



## ProfWife

@hopeful - It's an open BBT room - everyone can see charts and such. I like their functions (and the fact that they are free). I use FF when I'm temping to verify O day then transfer it to MyMonthly. I just like having a fall back when the other is down.

If you go on their BBT room, my username there is PrayingHoping. :) Been communicating with a couple ladies on there for months. Much like here, it keeps me sane :)


ARG - Need to vent for a moment... I was checking in on a friend who had complications with her delivery... she said that she understood a little bit how I must feel because her milk hasn't "come in" yet. I'm thinking, no, you don't know how I feel. You are frustrated over needing a bottle. I'm in limbo not knowing whether or not I'll ever get to make a bottle for a little one of my own...so, no, you don't know what it's like to have a year go by of intentional timing and not be pregnant. 
Okay...venting over. I feel better now ;-)


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats magicwhisper!! H&h 9 months to you :)


----------



## pathos

:wohoo: magicwhisper, congrats! h &h 8 months =)


----------



## momwithbabies

Magicwhisper: Woohoo!!! Congratulations and best wishes!!! I am so happy for you!

ProfWife: I can't believe she said that to you! It makes no sense to compare those completely different issues! All of us TTC ladies on here would love a chance to even have that issue of waiting for our milk to come in. And I know breastfeeding is wonderful, but tell her she will be a wonderful mother whether she is able to breastfeed or not. Maybe her brain is just extremely tired or stressed and she wasn't thinking clearly. That's the only reason I can think of that she would say something so strange. 

AFM: I have HORRIBLE cramps! My diverticulitis (yes, I have a colon that hates me) is aggravated sometimes during my period, and of course, it's decided to give me sharp, stabbing, doubled over pains this Saturday. I feel like a horrible person because I need to be cleaning for my sister's baby shower tomorrow!!! I haven't been a good mom today, either. All the kids have done is watch TV, play the WII, and the computer. I've taken one hydrocodone, and it didn't do anything. I like taking two, but sometimes it makes me feel too good. I don't want to be an addict, but I can see how people get addicted to these pills.


----------



## momwithbabies

Mme2kdee: That sounds like an awful ordeal, but I'm glad you and your children are okay. And I'm hoping everything goes well for your stomach. Gallbladder pain does not sound fun. Good luck to you this month and I hope you are on your way to a BFP!


----------



## mommyxofxone

prowife, try to give her a break because hormones after pregnancy WHACK you out of your mind. as long as she's bf'ing and even after she could be messed up, and not even realize what she's saying. i was like that for 16 months and i stopped bf'ing at 13. i had NO idea. and had to apologize to a lot of people for things i had said without realizing. However, i still don't get how the hell what she's talking about is relevant at ALL to what you've been dealing with!!


----------



## ProfWife

@momwithbabies...the kids probably enjoyed the day...and your body obviously needed the break. (My ibs gets aggravated by AF as well. It's amazing how much our bodies can get angry at us.


@mommyxofxone - I just thanked her for her offer to pray over our wait for us. I messaged her later asking what she is hungry for since she was quite sick after her lo was born. I'll be taking a meal over next week sometime. Of course, I wouldn't say anything to her in her state. I just know I have a safe zone here to vent. You ladies are my sanity safety net!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@moltal213 Welcome to the group! :hi: Yay for the crosshairs. Feel free to ask your questions here. There are a lot of helpful women here. It's great that you are charting because it will help you learn more about your cycle. Good luck! :flower:

@magicwhisper :happydance: That's a beautiful line! Congratulations! Keep us updated with everything. 

@mommyxofxone :hugs: Thanks! How are you?

@burgbrandy :shrug: It does seem early, but those temps are high and make me think it's possible that you might have ovulated early. Do you still feel sick or have a fever at all? Did you take anything/not take anything that might have changed your cycle for this month besides antibiotics? I'd suggest continuing to watch cm and see what happens with those temps in the next few days. :hugs: Maybe it'll be a good thing! Good luck! 

@Mme2kdee Oh no! You've definitely been having a hard time. :hugs: I'm so glad that none of you were injured in the car wreck. It sucks that you have so much to deal with right now. You're right; our time will come soon! 

@ProfWife I'll try to get on there soon! I'll let you know it's me. I am using almost all of the sites now! :dohh: I just like looking at all of them and comparing everything. I'm sorry your friend said that. I'm sure she feels bad about her situation, but it's not the same. I guess she means that both deal with struggling to do what we are supposed to be able to do easily, but we all know one is definitely worse/harder than the other. It definitely sucks when timing and everything seems to be good and then nothing happens. We'll get there! :hugs:

@momwithbabies :hugs: That sounds really terrible. I hate that you have to feel that way. There's nothing wrong with kids having some technology time. Don't feel bad about it. I'm sure you will be up and doing stuff for all of them soon. :hugs: I hope you feel better before tomorrow. 


AFM CD 4 and waiting...again. :haha:


----------



## newbie2013

Well, ladies, here I am on CD16 and no sign of o-ing. I o'ed two days early last cycle on CD13, but I know I was super stressed last week, so that's probably delaying it a little. I may be o-ing today as my temp dipped again (it has been up and down since CD1). Would also explain while I've had HPT-style-stark-white-negative OPKs glaring up at me for 3 days straight (didn't take one yesterday and haven't yet today). We've been bd-ing every other day, so I'm hoping all is ok. (Shrug) At least I'm feeling a bit better about work and study now so my mind is again clearer to obsess about ttc stuff :-D

Hope everyone is having a great weekend and enjoying something they love!


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you i will do :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ProfWife said:


> @momwithbabies...the kids probably enjoyed the day...and your body obviously needed the break. (My ibs gets aggravated by AF as well. It's amazing how much our bodies can get angry at us.
> 
> 
> @mommyxofxone - I just thanked her for her offer to pray over our wait for us. I messaged her later asking what she is hungry for since she was quite sick after her lo was born. I'll be taking a meal over next week sometime. Of course, I wouldn't say anything to her in her state. I just know I have a safe zone here to vent. You ladies are my sanity safety net!

oh no no i wouldn't think you would, just saying, right now she's in a crazy mindset, so she doesn't mean it hopefully!!! :)


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Well Af gone and into our 6th month ttc...Lets pray we all get our bfp's soon. xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Good luck Lesh! :dust: 

AFM- 3DPO. Already counting myself out this month :nope: our timing was horrible because OH had to work odd hours. :nope: oh well there's always October. I have a good feeling about October :haha: plus OH is using some of his leave/vacation time from work to take a break and be home so no excuse not to :sex: I'm making October my bitch! Or November, November could totally be my bitch :rofl:


----------



## KatyW

Daddiesgift - I love your approach, FX for you next month - sorry the timing didn't work out so well (but maybe you've still got a shot!).


----------



## pathos

:coolio: KatyW, wow, I cannot take my eyes off that chart in your signature. It looks flawless. FX


afm, aj aj i should be 2dpo today, and i am still getting ewcm :shrug:


----------



## RaeChay

@KatyW- WOW pathos is right :) great chart. I noticed in your siggy DD was born at 34 weeks? Can I ask why so early/any complications? Sorry if I pry or if you've already discussed.


----------



## burgbrandy

Hopeful, besides the antibiotics that I took CD 2-7, I also stopped taking black cohosh this cycle to give my body a break. So maybe the lack of fertility supplements caused early o. My temps just keep going up and up, so I have no idea what's up.


----------



## ProfWife

@burgbrandy - that looks like an early o to me. Happens occasionally. Your body just probably reacted to the lack of supplements. The temp going up is a good thing, though! Maybe you'll get an early BFP, too!

@hopeful - I hope to see you on there! I downloaded the ovuline, too. The app on the iPad is a little messed up, but we'll see.

AFM, I am at most 11 dpo (lowest 9 dpo). BFN yesterday, but to be expected so early. Had a great dream last night where we were celebrating getting a positive pregnancy test. Hopefully it isn't just my dream in a few days...


----------



## mommyxofxone

8 dpo here.


----------



## daddiesgift

KatyW- Thanks! As of now Im just trying to take a laid back approach to ttc. With #1 we ttc him for 23? cycles and I was a mess. With #2 he was NTNP in two cycles! So this time Im going to try my best to not get too worked up. Check back in a couple a months and see if I feel the same :haha:


----------



## Kalush

Sorry to those who got af.

MagicWhisper - Congrats!! 

afm - Nights were going well here, then everyone got sick. Last night DD was waking up every 15-20 coughing and crying until about midnight and then waking up every hour or so all night. Poor girl, so she's been nursing a lot lately. We'll get back to it when she's well. So just really tired here. CD 13 here, have been having some fertile cm, but opk is pretty much white so wait and see still. Hope everyone is doing well, will try to catch up more soon hopefully!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I hope you get your positive opk soon. Waiting is so annoying. Every other day sounds like a good plan though! I'm glad you're feeling better about everything. It does make it easier when there are not as many things to worry about. Good luck! :flower:

@lesh07 Fingers crossed that we all get our BFPs soon! :flower:

@daddiesgift :bodyb: I'm with you! The earlier the better though! 

@KatyW Those are high temps. Good luck!! :flower:

@pathos Yay for an earlier ovulation! Good luck! :flower:

@RaeChay 25% -- nice! :flower:

@burgbrandy I hope it's a good sign! It's good that you were diligent and monitored cm and opks that early. Good luck! :thumbup:

@ProfWife The desktop version of Ovuline has the chart and more of the regular information on it. Have you looked at the Your Fertility Today part and the Health part? (app or desktop) I like those because they are a bit different from the other sites. I like the 1-10 rating for each day. I wonder if it will update once I start adding cm, opks, and temps closer to ovulation. Are you getting the personalized newsletters? That's a sweet dream and I hope it comes true for you soon! :flower:

@mommyxofxone Good luck! :flower:

@Kalush :hugs: I hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## ProfWife

Yup. I'm getting them. I really do like the info with the score, too. I'm going to add in previous months over the next few days. It's indicating my fertile peak as being 2 days after my EWCM though. So, I'm a touch confused on that. Hopefully more info will mean better reports.


----------



## Hopeful2014

ProfWife said:


> Yup. I'm getting them. I really do like the info with the score, too. I'm going to add in previous months over the next few days. It's indicating my fertile peak as being 2 days after my EWCM though. So, I'm a touch confused on that. Hopefully more info will mean better reports.

I like to use a lot of the sites and compare/contrast them all. :haha: I think it says anything 7 or above is supposed to be really fertile. This will be the first whole cycle I track with Ovuline. 

I have heard that you can get your most fertile cm a day or so before actual ovulation sometimes. :shrug: Does the ovulation/fertile days match with your other charts? It should track it better once it has more information.


----------



## KatyW

Raechy - No worries at all - no complications, just spontaneous preterm labor. Thankfully in the world of preterm birth, 34 weeks is no big deal, and they didn't attempt to stop it from happening. The doctors thought there may have been some sort of infection (like a UTI or something like that) causing it but they didn't really know.


----------



## KatyW

Thanks ladies, testing tomorrow. :)

Daddiesgift, I hope it takes less time with #3.


----------



## Hopeful2014

KatyW said:


> Thanks ladies, testing tomorrow. :)
> 
> Daddiesgift, I hope it takes less time with #3.

Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

katy i want you to test today!!! agh!!! someone needs to test and get a nice bfp!


----------



## newbie2013

Katy, looking forward to your result! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## moltal213

14dpo or 5dpo ??? Goodness thank you for the lovely welcome... Cd28 .. Cycle sometimes 35 or 38. Days ... Should I test or wait till the 23rd the wait is killin me .. N I was unable to take my temps mayb this week will b better goodluck !!!


----------



## KatyW

Thanks, ladies :). I'll post in the morning. When are you testing, Mommyxofone?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Wow...ovuline is pretty neat!! I'm liking it :)

Katy: I can't wait...your chart looks awesome!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Watching close, chart looks awesome, honestly looks like my bfp chart! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## melann13

Good luck Katy! Do you usually get temps that high?


----------



## gabbygabz

Fingers crossed for you KatyW!


----------



## al335003

Okay... I think I'm going to FINALLY break down and buy a thermometer for next cycle... (Opks are driving me nuts!!) What do you ladies recommend? I do have a normal thermometer, will that suffice?

Fingers crossed for you Katy!!


----------



## melann13

al335003 said:


> Okay... I think I'm going to FINALLY break down and buy a thermometer for next cycle... (Opks are driving me nuts!!) What do you ladies recommend? I do have a normal thermometer, will that suffice?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Katy!!

You really need one that goes out 2 decimal places. I got my BBT thermometer from Target. It wasn't expensive.
https://www.target.com/p/up-up-digi...81#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=Basal+thermometer


----------



## ProfWife

Hey ladies...a friend of mine has a 4 month old son who is very, very ill. He's in critical care and may need a heart transplant. They are not totally sure if he'll heal from the virus or not right now. 

Please, please pray for him. His name is Silas. And his parents are running a CaringBridge site (https://www.caringbridge.org/visit/silashuffman/journal)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Katy i'm testing friday at 13dpo, one day before af being due.


----------



## Kalush

Katy - Agree with others about your chart. Hope you get a bfp!

Prowife - So sad, I hope he makes it.

Moltal - Sometimes all this is confusing, I can't help much with all the temping stuff. The waiting can get frustrating. If you arent sure of dates you could always take a cheap test to put you at ease and make it easier to wait until the 23. Hope you get a bfp quickly!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@moltal213 I'd say it looks most like 5 dpo. They say to wait until af is expected, but I know we all test early sometimes! 11 or 12 dpo is said to be the earliest to test, but it still might not give you an accurate result. If you're not sure about lp (amount of days between ovulation and next af), you could wait until after the longest cycle. For example, you could test somewhere around cd 35-38. Good luck! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 Yay! I like Ovuline too! I really like some of the features. It feels a bit more personalized. Is it similar to your other charts (fertile days, etc)? I really hope it helps! :flower:

@al335003 I bought my bbt at WalMart. I think it was $7-9. I think it's probably worth it just to be extra precise. I think it will be a good backup for opks and it will give you more information about your cycle! BBT @ Walmart How are you? :flower:

@ProfWife That's so sad to hear. I hope he gets well very soon. :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

I'm having trouble uploading a picture, sorry this is humongous, but I got a BFP this morning! :)


[URL=https://s803.photobucket.com/user/megblanchard/media/IMG_7858_zps11901720.jpg.html][IMG]https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy312/megblanchard/IMG_7858_zps11901720.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hopeful2014

KatyW said:


> I'm having trouble uploading a picture, sorry this is humongous, but I got a BFP this morning! :)

Congratulations! :happydance::happydance: That's a beautiful line! Let me know when I may make it official. Any new things this month?


----------



## KatyW

Thanks, Hopeful. :) I'll run to the doctor later this week, then maybe we can make it official then :). 

I really don't think we did much differently other than we did BD A LOT, starting from maybe CD 7 or 8 all the way a few days past a positive OPK, only skipping a day or two here or there.


----------



## pathos

KatyW, :yipee::yipee: congratulations! hehe it was kind of obvious with that chart =)) 
yay! :happydance: happy and health 9 months. 

(where did you find frer? :haha:)


----------



## KatyW

Pathos - thank you! I ordered them on Amazon, I never found them locally. I'm addicted to Amazon :) Ha.


----------



## Hopeful2014

SEPTEMBER :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are all ready for some more BFPs! September is here and I know we will add more BFPs to our list!* I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS: 
September 10:
Rikkitikki
ProfWife
KatyW :happydance:


----------



## gabbygabz

Huge congrats KatyW!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats Katy! I knew your chart looked promising... I gotta first fainty the day or so before a little temp rise, probably would have been the same for you but good job holding out and getting this beautiful blaring positive! H and H nine months, see you tri-hopping soon!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats katy!!!!!!! beautiful line!!!!


cd 26, 10 dpo. think i see the start of something in person. probably terrible on here though. I was going to throw it out, and the light caught just right and stopped me. i don't usually get line eye, so i'm thinking it's just super faint and really really early. can anyone invert this? what do you ladies think? i tried tweaking slightly to help you see what i see.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0627 (800x533).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0628 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0629 (800x533).jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0630 (533x800).jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 10


----------



## OurLilFlu

That looks pretty convincing to me, not a squinter and has colour. Got a frer to confirm?


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats KatyW!! :dance::dance:


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats KatyW!! Ahh I love it :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

ourlil actually no, i have to get one!!! i will be testing again on thursday, and then if it looks good i'll get a frer!


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!! Congratulations Katy!!


----------



## ALiKO

CONGRATS KatyW! beautiful lines on that frer. h&h9m!


----------



## melann13

Congrats Katy!!! Now where's that German digi we were promised? :haha: :happydance:


----------



## KatyW

Thanks, ladies :)

Melann - I'll get that German test! Need to go buy more, of course. 

Mommyxofone - That looks like the start of something!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hope so hun
really do. this ttc stuff just sucks


----------



## newbie2013

Yay!! Congrats katy! So happy for you.

I got two strong lines yesterday... It was an opk, but at least it gave me two lines. Waiting for temps to confirm! Jumped DH this morning and made us both late for work ;-)


----------



## Rikkitikki

!!! I just got a :bfp: !!! Going to verify with a digital b/c I cannot believe my eyes!

Btw, I never got a + opk with the CB fertility monitor, just sayin...


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats rikki!!!! how many dpo are you?!



i just bought my frers and i'm scared to test.


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!! Two in one day! Congratulations Rikki!!


----------



## burgbrandy

So many new bfps in the last day or two! Congrats ladies!

Anyone have any thoughts on my chart? I could be anywhere from 4-10 dpo, depending on which software and detectors I use. So frustrating! Hell, with today's temp dip, its possible I haven't even ovulated yet! Still trying to bd as much as we can and still taking 2-3 opks a day just in case I haven't o'd yet. I've taken a couple hpts too. Lol!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Mommy test! Make it 3 for the day!! 
Congrats rikki!! Nice frer, you don't even need a digital to confirm that's its right there!! Yay!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Burgbrandy, I'm not sure about your chart! It's a weird one for sure! I'm leaning towards 10 dpo because of the pos opks but man that's an early O... Keep opking and bd'ing is exactly the right strategy. Wish I could be more help


----------



## mommyxofxone

too nervous it's too early lol! i will try again in the am! if darker ic, i'll do a frer!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Congrats Katy xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Rikkitikki said:


> View attachment 670703
> !!! I just got a :bfp: !!! Going to verify with a digital b/c I cannot believe my eyes!
> 
> Btw, I never got a + opk with the CB fertility monitor, just sayin...



:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats!!!!


----------



## Kalush

Katy and Riki- YaY! So happy for you guys, 2 in one day is awesome. Have a happy healthy 9 months guys!

Mommy - Look promising, hope tomorrow is darker!


----------



## Rikkitikki

mommyxofxone said:


> congrats rikki!!!! how many dpo are you?!
> 
> 
> 
> i just bought my frers and i'm scared to test.

I haven't the slightest idea! Wasn't paying any attention! The only thing I can tell you with any certainty is that I'm cd29


----------



## pathos

rikkitikki, :dance::dance: congratulations! h&h 9 months =))

mommyxofxone, good luck with frer. i think i could see a faint line on the ic (esp first picture), maybe you have a shy bean :flower:

burgbrandy, i remember reading rare examples of early ovulation when someone retreats from medicines or fertility supplements. so it happens. you had +opks and fertile cm, i guess you might be 10 dpo :shrug:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good luck mommyxofxone!  xx


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats rikkitikki!!!


----------



## melann13

Congrats rikkitiki!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## daddiesgift

Rikkitikki- Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## Rikkitikki

This is such a wonderful thread! :friends:

Im sending my :dust: to those who haven't received their :bfp:s yet, fx'd for you~


----------



## nikkilucky77

Rikkitikki and Katy- CONGRATS!! Wow that is amazing that there is two in one day. I'm feeling the more bfps this thread gets the more luck is in it ;).

Mommy: I can see a line...definitely do your frer tomorrow am!

Hopeful: I feel like I am recording more on ovuline. Plus the buttons are easier to push on my ipad :). 

Atm I am feeling some slight pain by my right ovary. I am waiting to ovulate and no positive opks yet but I am feeling optimistic that it will be within the next few days :). Good luck everyone!


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes only 10 dpo so still SUPER early, wasn't expecting anything this early honestly. but we'll see what tomorrow holds!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still nothing new from me ladies ! The :witch: has actually showed her ugly face early by a few days for me last months cycle 25 days long not sure why she is so early


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations new BFP's!! Hope you have wonderful, healthy pregnancies!

Ruskie - have you gone in for blood tests with your doc to find out if there's something going on?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yeah I have done all the testing that can be done for me nothing is wrong hubby has low morphology tho but we gave up trying . I just update when I can =D


----------



## ProfWife

Even with the shortened cycles everything checks out normal? What about non-reproductive tests? That seems like a recent change that should be investigated.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone I hope it's the start of your BFP! Good luck!! :flower:

@KatyW I would like to see the German digi as well! :haha:

@newbie2013 Yay for a positive opk! I can't wait to see the two lines on a hpt. I'm glad you found time before work. :haha: Good luck! :flower:

@Rikkitikki Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: That's amazing news. Let me know when I may update it on here. Anything new this month?

@burgbrandy It's so hard to tell what's going on. I noticed your temp was only down under your previous coverline (from July) for a couple days. :shrug: I think those temps are so high that you probably did ovulate, but I'm not sure. Your body might be adjusting to the different things you took/didn't take this time. I really hope you get some answers soon. I know it must be so frustrating. 

@nikkilucky77 Good luck!! :flower:

@Ruskiegirl :hi: I hate when the witch is early. :hugs: How's everything else going?


----------



## Rikkitikki

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Rikkitikki Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: That's amazing news. Let me know when I may update it on here. Anything new this month?

Hi Hopeful! You can go ahead and update. Since my last few posts, I have moved to Oregon from Nebaska, and I'm currently job hunting. Hubby is holding down the financial fort while I continue my search. :thumbup:


----------



## KatyW

Congrats, Rikkitikki!!


----------



## ALiKO

wow im lovin all the bfp's this is so exciting! congrats rikkitikki! and to all the other ladies hang in there cuz this list is growing fast and one of you is most likely next! :dust:


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats to all the new BFP. Its so exciting.


----------



## momwithbabies

BFPers: That is amazing news!!! Blessings!

AFM: CD 6 and nothing exciting to report. Just waiting and hoping.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok took another ic this am, thought i saw a hint again, so i took a frer (against) my better judgement. NOTHING. not even a hint. i'm not touching anymore ics til friday, and then another sat on the day af is due. i have one frer left. 

but i'm so mad at myself for taking the test. i know better and i did it anyway.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh mommy! That's balls! I was totally convinced... Maybe the ic bled thru to the other line but it seemed for sure. Sorry about the bfns but you're right you're not out!


----------



## al335003

Congrats Rikkitikki!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i was so sure too hun. disappointed.


----------



## moltal213

Fx too all the ladies testing .. I wish I didn't test .. Lol still gettin a very clear bfn .. Does anyone know how long it takes to get solid cross hairs ??? I'm gettin impatient lol


----------



## magicwhisper

congrats to the people with new :bfp:!


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats to the BFPs!!!


----------



## Mummy to HP

Congrats to the new BFPS! Keep them coming :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## burgbrandy

moltal213 said:


> Fx too all the ladies testing .. I wish I didn't test .. Lol still gettin a very clear bfn .. Does anyone know how long it takes to get solid cross hairs ??? I'm gettin impatient lol

The dotted cross hairs mean that ur fertility signs don't add up perfectly. Since ur ewcm was so far away from ur temp shift, the software uses the dotted cross hairs to say "hey, ur temps say u ovulated on this day but ur cm doesn't perfectly agree with that date." If u had marked ewcm closer to ur o date, it would give u solid cross hairs. Hope that helps!


----------



## River54

I am out. Af came now. Not sure when I'll be testing next, so maybe tbd for now?


----------



## ProfWife

BFN today at around 13 dpo. 

Will test in the am with FMU (I was testing in the evening today.)

Trying not to get depressed, but I am disappointed.


----------



## momwithbabies

I'm sorry for the negatives, ladies. I know that sucks!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Sorry about the negative prowife :(. On to next month with me? :) I hope our bfp's come soon!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Yay! Crosshairs... Now waiting again!

Let's keep a PMA! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I'm waiting with you. I'm CD 8 and hopeful for both of us! :)

@mommyxofxone I hope you get two dark lines when you decide to test again. I know it can be so frustrating when you get a negative, but those ic tests could be right! A lot of people get positives on those first and it takes time to build up. Remember they say it usually gets darker every two or so days since that's about how long it takes for it to double. :thumbup: Good luck!

@moltal213 I think it's probably giving you dotted crosshairs since you had fertile (W & EW) cm marked in another area of your chart and the HSO marked at that spot as well. It thinks your most likely date of ovulation was September 4th, but it's leaving it as dotted because it's still analyzing what you enter. It's okay to have dotted crosshairs though. Have you tried switching the detector to see what the other methods think? If you want to check (desktop instructions): Click on Chart Settings at top right side, then click Detector Tuning, then you can switch it between Advanced, FAM, Research, OPK. You can see if they all give you the same date or if one does give you solid crosshairs. You can switch back and forth between the detectors. Good luck! :flower:

@River54 :hugs: I'm sorry. 

@ProfWife :hugs: Good luck in the morning.

@nikkilucky77 I can't wait to start posting more BFPs! Fingers crossed for us all! :flower:

@newbie2013 Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks hopeful my ics are 20 miu and the frer is 25 miu. 

i remember i had saved my frer last time til like 16 dpo and got a nice line on that finally with dd.

temp went up today, but it's warmer and i didn't sleep well either so not sure how 'real' it is. however higher than it was last month. i'm also very very warm.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Mommyxofone: I really hope this is your month hun :). Maybe your bean isn't ready to be announced yet ;). Good luck!

I am 90% sure this is O day. The last months I have been O'ing on cycle day 12 and that's today. Plus my opk last night was a hmmm is that positive? Super close! Bding like crazy time :)


----------



## daddiesgift

When does everyone temp? Around fertile period or all month long? Im still debating on doing it since I still get up at night with my littles I dont know how accurate it will be.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Give it a shot, as long as you have a chunk of at least 4 hrs it should give you a good picture. I used to temp and id switch from day to night shift mid cycle all the time and it still gave me a reliable chart. You can always discard particularly 'busy' nights getting up with lo and it won't affect much! GL


----------



## moltal213

Thanks burgbrandy and hopeful for your help ... Well it does make sense that I had the o on the 4th of sep cos my last cycle was 35 days .. But my cvx was tellin me other things and wen I did note beginnin of the month it definitely felt open but I'm new at this lol .. And temps r goin up and up and up lol .. I'm goin to try that setting to try different things Tx that will definitely be helpful ..

Do you ladies recoomend using a second opinion like ovufriend or is it too stressful?


----------



## omgbaby

Congrats to all new BFP's

Ugh. So af came August 14. 
I didn't temp, actually didn't even watch cm I just didn't care. We bed a little but some dates I forgot to put into ff. Af due tomorrow. Last night I kept thinking I was seeing a little brown when I wiped but probably just my mind. Its weird boobs haven't been hurting nothing.
Little pinching pain here & there but that's all. Had a very sore throat yesterday.

Went to bathroom little bit ago, went to check cm but it was a spot of brown. Seriously looked like cm but brown. I hope its not af


----------



## mommyxofxone

@nikki- woo hoo for being close to O!!!

@daddiesgift - depends. i used to do the whole cycle. this one, i decided to do it after af (and i was on vacation so didn't want to then) and after confirmed o for a few days i took it easy. i didn't want to stress over temps in my tww this time around. i read into them way too much when i know first hand they don't mean anything. you just need three hours of straight sleep i believe.

@mortal - i use ovufriend, ff, and countdowntopregnancy. for some that'd be way too much. but i like countdown because it examines your data and gives you a good window/tells you expected o stuff all for free. i like being in control. as much as i can with baby stuff anyway lol

@omgbaby i hope af stays away hun. sounds good!


----------



## Kalush

mommyxofxone - I hope this is it for you!

omgbaby - Hope it's not af. A bean getting all nice and snuggly would be so much better!

moltal - I just start using ovuline after Hopeful linked it and I really like it. It has so many categories of ways you can track basically anything related to your health. The best part is it's completely free. I'd check it out if you want, if it seems like a hassle or is stressful filling information out twice you can stop anytime. 

River- :hugs: Sorry about af.

Newbie - YaY for crosshairs! Hope you are keeping busy during the tww!

Prowife - Sorry about the negative.

afm - I may actually be close to O, cd 17 today. I hope it's tomorrow. I haven't taken today's opk yet. It's my last one, I ordered more which should be here today, I hope. I'd been having around 4 days of fertile cm so I figured I would have enough. I didn't expect to be on day 7 of it, sheesh. I also have had cramps and nipple soreness the last couple days so definitely close now. DH is leaving for a camping trip first thing in the morning for 3 days so really really hoping the opk is positive today!


----------



## ProfWife

@NikkiLucky - Yeah...looks like we'll be hanging out another month together! At least we all have the best company!

@Hopeful - Negative. Just waiting for AF to pick up so I can call my doc and schedule the SIS.


----------



## al335003

Just wanted to say sorry to all the BFNs... It's so hard to accept sometimes :(

AFM: The only thing I know for sure is that I'm CD 25 and bbs are a little sore. I started an account on Ovuline and plan to temp next month. I've avoided it thus far because I don't want to become too obsessed with TTC but if I'm realistic about it, it's not hard to see that I already am! Plus my opks seemed to be the same dark line with maybe a slightly difference line on CD 19. I am a little worried that Ovuline will tell me "you did everything accurately, you should be pregnant, something is wrong with you"... Because that's how I feel very month :(

Lastly, DH is having a sperm test at a fertility clinic on Monday. He had one last year around this time with great results, but my new doc wants another one done through a specialist. Maybe we'll get more answers? Or a "unexplained fertility" diagnosis or maybe just a consult with a specialist... We will see!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: You are right! This is the best forum I've been :). 

Al: I am loving ovuline! I say give it a shot...if not this month...maybe next month. Good luck this month! 

Kalush: Hope you are bding like crazy ;). The chulie method is...do it when you have fertile cm so get busy lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

well cramping is pretty strong, hoping it's a good sign.


----------



## athena87

I haven't been on in a while and wanted to update. I got a bfn and had to take provera. I'm still waiting to ovulate.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone That is a nice temp for today! I hope it's a good sign. It's a good sign that you're warm because you usually get cold before af, right? I get cold the night of af as well. Don't feel bad just because the frer didn't pick it up yet. I know it sucks when you see other people's who did pick it up, but you can't always be sure what dpo they are. I'm hopeful for you! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 :happydance: Good luck!! 

@daddiesgift I definitely recommend temping even if it's not at the same exact time. I temp all month long. I took it at the same exact time for months and found a pattern easily. I experimented with temping just when I woke up and not at the same exact time last month. I still saw a normal pattern. I know some people have trouble seeing a pattern if it's not at the same time, but I haven't noticed that at all so it's worth trying. The only time I notice a weird temp is if I do not sleep well regardless of what time it is. I'd say if you can sleep solidly for 3-4 hours it will be worth it. It will at least be something else to compare with opks. :thumbup:

@moltal213 Those are nice temp rises. :thumbup: I use several different sites. I like to compare and contrast them all. I'd recommend using both. You enter the same information, but they can interpret it a bit differently. It doesn't take much time to enter information into both once you've done it for a while. You should check out Ovufriend and/or Ovuline if you are interested to see which you like. :flower:

@omgbaby Your timing and cm are good. Brown could be IB. I hope it's not af. Good luck! :flower:

@Kalush Yay! I'm so glad you like Ovuline! I like it too. I try new sites all the time and I was pleasantly surprised by this one! Fingers crossed that you had a super dark opk today! I'm sure all of the cm will be good for keeping it there for the little egg as well! Good luck!! :flower:

@ProfWife :hugs: We'll get there! 

@al335003 I hope it works out for you this month and that you don't have to worry about any of it! If not, remember that everything could be perfect but it still might not work out and it's not because something is wrong with you. We have such a small window and a low chance each month. :dohh: I hate when I have perfect timing and feel that it should work and it doesn't. It makes me feel a little more confident when others say the same thing and then suddenly it does happen for them. I know that will be the case for us as well. Good luck! :thumbup:

@athena87 Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:



Did anyone get the message from Ovufriend that it is out of the beta stage. We all get one more free month and then we'll have to pay for the premium features. :( I knew it would happen soon. I'll continue to use it because I like it, but I'll miss those extra features later. I hope we all get BFPs and don't even have to worry about that though! 

I am really liking Ovuline as well because it has such great tracking and it is free! I like the daily fertile rating, the personalized newsletters, and that it has a mobile version. Make sure you update your app because it now has where you can track more things (it's better now and more like the desktop version). I updated mine a day or two ago.


----------



## newbie2013

Has ovuline given you cross hairs?? Ff and ovufriend did but not ovuline! Am I missing something?


----------



## mummy2o

Just a quick update from me. I'm going in for an emergency scan in a bit. I've been spotting on and off for about a week now. They believe its nothing, but best to get these things checked out. I'm feeling a bit of a defeatist as I feel I've come such a long way, but feeling more and more like I'm going back to square 1. I'm sure the feeling will past when I see a wriggling baby later, but we'll see :)


----------



## pathos

mummy2o. i hope it is nothing serious, and once you see your bean happy and in comfort your stress will ease out :flower:


----------



## pathos

good morning,
hopeful, i really liked ovuline. I registered after you shared the link. I do not enter my temps there. I am a lazy person and i need to convert C to F and I somehow find it to be very demanding :haha:. Ovufriend welcomed me this morning with the same message. I like ovufriend better than ff, because it has better colors. 

this cycle I am having erratic temps :shrug:, if i miss my AF, I will test on 24th. But I have a feeling that Af will be here on time. I wish there was a way to shorten LP.


----------



## Hopeful2014

newbie2013 said:


> Has ovuline given you cross hairs?? Ff and ovufriend did but not ovuline! Am I missing something?

I'm not sure if it gives crosshairs. This will be my first full cycle using it. However, I attached my past two cycles charts after entering them. I think the top peak of the yellow fertility layer is supposed to be the most fertile. My ovulations confirmed by Ovufriend and FF are the two dates I wrote O above. I think my peak dates (the two highest points of the yellow line) on here was the day after because I still had fertile cm.

Does anyone else know if this seems correct or have another idea? 


I found my graph on the desktop version. I recommend checking out the desktop verison if you can because there are a lot more graphs you can see on there.
 



Attached Files:







ovul1.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mummy2o I hope all is fine! I'm sure it is. A lot of people get a little spotting. I'm thinking of you. Let us know how it goes. :hugs: :thumbup:

@pathos I really like how Ovufriend looks too! :haha: It would suck to have to convert temps all the time. To change temp units: On Ovuline app, go to More on the bottom right side, then click Settings, then change Temperature units. On Ovuline online, go to Settings at top right side, then change Temperature Measures. I hope that helps! Your temps do seem to be different than usual. I hope it's a good sign! :flower:


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Not much going on just plodding along. Hope everyone is going good. xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

tested, still see the line, came up with control.... but didn't get darker. either a chemical OR the tests expired earlier than nov. :/ 13dpo, af due tomorrow. i'm done.


----------



## moltal213

Thanks for the great recommendations unfortunately I can't use ovuline due to my temps being measured in celcuis .. And I'm lazy haha and I'm gona try out ovufirend and countdowntopregnancy I just hope this is my month today is a month since I last had af haha .. Crazy wow .. Good luck to everyone !!


----------



## athena87

I just wanted to update on my situation. We've been ttc for 14 months. I have pcos and I've been trying natural remedies to get me to ovulate, soy has made me ovulate a couple of times but it has stopped working I guess. My dr has been pushing Clomid at me for 8+ months, so I went in last month and say I'm ready to give it a shot and she gives me the run around, but gives me the paperwork and what not to get dh tested, which I guess is required here but not other places. So he gets tested I go to the dr expecting to get all the testing I needed for her to tell me that my dh's sperm count is a little on the low side so she can't prescribe me Clomid and he is going to a urologist. She ended the appt telling me I wouldn't get pregnant without an iui so she recommended an RE. I won't be able to see an RE til November so now I just have to wait.


----------



## pathos

athena87 said:


> I just wanted to update on my situation. We've been ttc for 14 months. I have pcos and I've been trying natural remedies to get me to ovulate, soy has made me ovulate a couple of times but it has stopped working I guess. My dr has been pushing Clomid at me for 8+ months, so I went in last month and say I'm ready to give it a shot and she gives me the run around, but gives me the paperwork and what not to get dh tested, which I guess is required here but not other places. So he gets tested I go to the dr expecting to get all the testing I needed for her to tell me that my dh's sperm count is a little on the low side so she can't prescribe me Clomid and he is going to a urologist. She ended the appt telling me I wouldn't get pregnant without an iui so she recommended an RE. I won't be able to see an RE til November so now I just have to wait.

:hugs: on the one hand you get a clear answer to what might be the problem but on the other hand waiting till November sucks. 

since you are not against natural remedies, i would suggest carob syrup for your dh. it boosts the sperm count, motility etc in a very short time. i told my h that carobs and carob syrup is good for hindering hair loss. he is very sensitive about his hair :haha:. he has a spoonful carob with his peanut butter sandwich every morning.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh athena i'm so sorry, that really sucks. at least november isn't TOO far off, but def. don't give up on trying yourself.


----------



## athena87

Lol pathos I'll get some. We think his biggest problem was his boxer briefs. He likes the underarmour ones and the get hot, so he has switched to boxers. I've known about my problem since last year though so it's nothing new.

Thanks mommyofone I know it's not that long but when you've been ttc over a year it seems like forever lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

i understand. just better than them saying 6 months. sept is halfway done already. so that's SOMETHING right?


----------



## mummy2o

athena87 said:


> I just wanted to update on my situation. We've been ttc for 14 months. I have pcos and I've been trying natural remedies to get me to ovulate, soy has made me ovulate a couple of times but it has stopped working I guess. My dr has been pushing Clomid at me for 8+ months, so I went in last month and say I'm ready to give it a shot and she gives me the run around, but gives me the paperwork and what not to get dh tested, which I guess is required here but not other places. So he gets tested I go to the dr expecting to get all the testing I needed for her to tell me that my dh's sperm count is a little on the low side so she can't prescribe me Clomid and he is going to a urologist. She ended the appt telling me I wouldn't get pregnant without an iui so she recommended an RE. I won't be able to see an RE til November so now I just have to wait.

That sucks. Although saying that another person on here I know had pcos and her hubby had low sperm and after one try on clomid they got pregnant. They got pregnant before and had a m/c. They also checked his sperm count twice. I'm sorry you have to wait until November. I wouldn't give up trying as another friend was going to go for her appointment and ended up with a BFP a week before she was due to go!

AFM I finally got home after a long day. It seems I have corrosion of my cervix which means I will be spotting for the rest of my pregnancy. It could be a lot worse and I realise this, so thankful I'm not on bed rest with something major.


----------



## omgbaby

Mummy2o : that's good to hear!! Happy its nothing bad having to do with bean!! Happy 14 weeks!!

AFM: brown stopped, keep checking & I've had nothing else. I think af should be due tomorrow (fx she stays away!!!!) The past 2 days I've been really uncomfortably hot


----------



## nikkilucky77

mummy2o: I am so glad it isn't too serious! One of my friends had spotting through her whole pregnancy and she had a beautiful baby girl Lily :). Good luck hun!

athena87: You should hang out with us on here until you get some more answers in Nov. And it is coming fast...I feel like time is going too fast anyways! Good fix with the boxers...my husband likes them (he used to do boxer briefs too). Good luck!


----------



## nikkilucky77

omgbaby: I think it is weird that the cm was brown...I usually tend to get that at the end of af. Maybe is is IB? :)


----------



## newbie2013

moltal213 said:


> Thanks for the great recommendations unfortunately I can't use ovuline due to my temps being measured in celcuis .. And I'm lazy haha and I'm gona try out ovufirend and countdowntopregnancy I just hope this is my month today is a month since I last had af haha .. Crazy wow .. Good luck to everyone !!

Moltal - you can change the temp setting on ovuline by going to settings at the top right. I also measure in celcius! I really like it at the moment, but I'll see how it goes. Clicking buttons makes it so easy.

Ovufriend is my next favourite, followed by FF, which I only use because that's the one I started with! It is a bit old-school and clunky to use. I might try downloading ovuline to have it on my desktop.

Good luck!


----------



## RaeChay

@pathos- you clever little lady you!! Haha I love it. Way to figure a way to get dh to take carob!! :)

@mummyto- I am so happy to hear that it's nothing serious!!


----------



## Kalush

omgbaby - Hope af stays away.

Mummy2o - Glad it's nothing serious!

mommyxofxone - Keeping my fingers crossed for you. It may take awhile before it gets darker when testing so early, my ic's last time were pretty light from 10-14 dpo.

Athena- Sorry they keep giving you the run around. I hope the RE in november will be better to deal with. :hugs: A couple months seem really long when you are waiting for something you really want.

afm - I got a positive opk yesterday! So that's exciting, we bd'd 3 out of the last 4 nights so we did our job. Now onto the waiting. The next few days should be busy with DH gone. I do dislike putting my + opk into ff, it now says af will arrive on the 21st, bah. DD will be 1.5 that day! So if for some reason af doesn't show I'll test the 24. I actually have more tests now, come on lp, I want to use some of them.


----------



## ProfWife

@Athena...I'm here with you - PCOS and slightly reduced motility with hubs. Has your doc looked at metformin? BTW - Clomid cycles with IUI only increase your overall chances to about 33% according to my doc. So, it's an increase, but no where near a guarantee. My doc initially said the same thing about us, but after 3 months on CoQ10 (100 mg a day...should be 120...long story), his counts improved and we were cleared for timed intercourse again rather than the IUI recommendation. 

Perhaps getting a second opinion from another doc would be good. Is there another doc in your network who would take a second glance at your chart for another opinion?


AFM...:witch: Started today. So, I scheduled my saline ultrasound for next Friday. My doc won't be doing the actual test. I'm hoping I'll get the doc doing it to explain to me the results (and if I'm lucky take a glance at the ovaries to see if it's going to be a "good" month or not). 

Overall, I'm okay right now that we're not. (I won't need to share my birthday...and it would mean I could close out the school year from this point on if I don't have any complications.)


----------



## athena87

She was going to try metformin but my insulin was normal and below what she could prescribe it with. He has an appt with a urologist in October so we will see what they say.


----------



## ProfWife

You're a non-typical PCOSer, too. I had a similar response from my doc. 

I'm only a few months behind you (started our 12th cycle today). I hear you on the frustration of the run-around. Sometimes it seems like the only one in your realm who wants you to be pregnant is you and your hubs. Praying your journey for a little one ends soon with a baby in your arms.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thinking that if i get af tomorrow i'm done ttc. i know i haven't been at it long, but i think maybe one is enough! i stress too much over ttc, so i think i'm going to have an only child.


----------



## ProfWife

Have you thought about just not temping and not doing OPKs? It has only been 2 months. In 6 months only about 70% of healthy couples TTC actually get pregnant. On average only 20% TTC get pregnant the first month.

I think perhaps you should just consider the stopping of temping, charting, or tracking for a few months to give yourself time to just focus on your little one. There is a mid-range which allows you to still conceive rather than going back on birth control or using condoms.

I don't think you should resign yourself to having an only child so quickly if you and your husband want more. It could just be your hormones talking if you're close to AF. I often get in that same mood and think about just stopping trying and adopting rather than trying to have our own...but deep down I know I'd never want to prevent getting pregnant in any way...even after 11 cycles.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ProfWife said:


> Have you thought about just not temping and not doing OPKs? It has only been 2 months. In 6 months only about 70% of healthy couples TTC actually get pregnant. On average only 20% TTC get pregnant the first month.
> 
> I think perhaps you should just consider the stopping of temping, charting, or tracking for a few months to give yourself time to just focus on your little one. There is a mid-range which allows you to still conceive rather than going back on birth control or using condoms.
> 
> I don't think you should resign yourself to having an only child so quickly if you and your husband want more. It could just be your hormones talking if you're close to AF. I often get in that same mood and think about just stopping trying and adopting rather than trying to have our own...but deep down I know I'd never want to prevent getting pregnant in any way...even after 11 cycles.


well in all honesty, we've actually been trying since dec/jan of this year, just not OFFICIALLY doing it, but yeah, we were trying. no temping or charting. just started that the last 3 cycles. I haven't been on birth control since one year before i started trying for my dd. I'm just not a very fertile person i guess. i've been off the stuff for 4 years! and no accidents or anything. :/ 

i've been back and forth a LOT on the one child issue, not sure what i want really, but i have had this feeling stronger for a while, and actually, dh was the one that talked me into having another, but at the beginning of this cycle he told me, he doesn't know if he wants another! 

it also has a lot to do with, well he doesn't really help out. at all. it's going to be all on me, and i just don't know if i can manage. he doesn't have patience for the first one, anytime i say can we have this or that for her, tells me no. but is happy to get whatever he wants for himself. i don't know, it's very possible it could be the hormones talking, but i've found myself hoping i'm not pregnant almost every other day, as he's not hands on, and i get so tired of asking over and over for help with something. i can do everything for dd on my own, but for two? no way. 

But i think he likes kids to have them. but i do't know how much he really wants them. does that make sense? he never wants to do anything with her. UNLESS friends or family are nearby, suddenly he's involved. Normally? no. not at all. he does like 2 diapers a week.


----------



## RaeChay

Hugs to you, mommyxofxone. 
It may be that he will get more involved as your dd grows- I know there are some men who feel as though there's not much for them to do while children are still very small, but become more involved/interested as they grow. 

I understand how you feel about possibly wanting a one & only though. I just want one. I am an only child and (though I don't know any different) I LOVED being the only. DH wants two though...so we'll see how he does with this one. Then decide after a couple years. 

Praying for peace for you & for the right decision for your family, either way.


----------



## ProfWife

Could also be that now is just not the right time for you three to become four. Perhaps DD needs to get a little older first so that there's less pressure on you with regards to diapering and potty training issues.

Whatever the decision, just make sure it's one you're both okay with and something that you're sure you'll be happy with. Then all other opinions can take a hike (including mine if needed ;-) ).


----------



## daddiesgift

Mommyxofxone- :hugs: I hope you can figure out what you want and whats best for your family. I know how you feel at times though. Im a stay at home mother to two little boys, OH works basically from 5-5 monday through friday so hes not home to help. When he is home I have to ask him to do stuff because he just doesnt know too. Or wont I guess. I have to ask him to change diapers, make bottles, hold baby ect. I know he loves our boys and tries his best but his best isnt my best thats for sure! He has a temper with the boys as well, when I am more understanding. He says I let them get away with too much or do whatever they want when thats not it at all. I feel like he is always getting on to our toddler! I wonder how his patience would be with THREE kids. I mean they get on my nerves too :haha: but I guess it pisses me off because hes never here so what hes pissed off about I dont know! Must be so hard to spend four hours a day with your kids! When I spend 24 hours 7 days a week EVERY DAY OF THE YEAR! He only thinks to give me a break when I ask him for one. Men are just clueless. Whenever I leave him with the kids I come back to complete nut house. So I question a lot why we are ttc another one. I want another, I want lots of kids! So it depresses me to think I cant have any more cause he cant, for a lack of better words, get his parenting shit together. And I wonder why he wants more, does he enjoy kids or is it just to have more kids! 

Hes a good father, a good husband and provider. They just arent mothers. They dont feel as deeply as we do or want to spend as much time with kids as we do because we are bonded to our children in a way a man can never be. Not making excuses for their lack of help but the more and more I hear and see in my life I just realize men are clueless! Even when you tell them over and over they still have no idea whats going on! :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 :flower: I know the feeling of just plodding along. Good luck!

@mommyxofxone :hugs: I know you're struggling with being sure about two, but I know it will work out however you choose. Try not to be so down about it all. It only makes it harder on you. Things will work out. :) 

@moltal213 Instructions to change temperature measurements on Ovuline: On Ovuline app, go to More on the bottom right side, then click Settings, then change Temperature units. On Ovuline online, go to Settings at top right side, then change Temperature Measures. I hope that helps! Good luck! :flower:

@athena87 I'm sorry you're having such a tough time getting answers and help from your doctor. I know it must be so frustrating that she doesn't have any guidance or support to offer. I wouldn't trust her opinion too much at this point and might seek another opinion. I hope the person you work with next, whether that be the RE or another doctor, really helps and takes the time to work with you. :hugs:

@mummy2o I'm glad that it's nothing major. :thumbup: Try to get as much rest as you can. 

@omgbaby I really hope you get your BFP! It's a great sign that you had the brown spotting and that it stopped. Do you usually have spotting before af? Fingers crossed! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 I agree that time seems to be going so quickly, although it doesn't always feel that way during the waiting. :dohh: It reminds me of when I was teaching. The days and weeks would drag out, but the months and semesters seemed to pass quickly. 

@Kalush I'm so happy you got your positive before he left. I hope your lp is longer! Good luck! :flower: Are you all feeling and sleeping better?

@ProfWife :hugs: I hope your doctor explains it all and takes a look at your ovaries for you. I also hope they show good signs and that it turns out to be a great month for you! "In 6 months only about 70% of healthy couples TTC actually get pregnant." I had my early loss on cycle six. Do you think that's a good sign or reassuring despite the loss? I never know how to factor my situation in months because it did happen but it didn't get to last.

AFM I'm CD 11 (Saturday) and the marathon has started. :haha: I'll probably take my first opk on CD 12. Ovulation should occur between Monday-Thursday. Good luck to us all in all the stages we are in. May we all find some peace, comfort, and rest this weekend. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

everyone thank you SO much for the support, i so appreciate it!!! i really really do.

af hit hard this am. REALLY heavy, it's never this heavy the first day, so chemical definitely. and dh hasn't known anything about it, and asked me first thing this am, when i was testing. so i told him all about the faint positives i got on tues &wed and the blaring negative i got yesterday, and then waking up to the horrible cramps and blood. so, i'm officially out. i will talk to him later today about whether to continue or not. 

he did actually great last night with helping out with her, and i didn't have to say anything. i just don't know where to go from here. i definitely would be easier with an only, but do i want her to have another to share everything with? i just don't know.


----------



## nikkilucky77

mommyxofxone said:


> everyone thank you SO much for the support, i so appreciate it!!! i really really do.
> 
> af hit hard this am. REALLY heavy, it's never this heavy the first day, so chemical definitely. and dh hasn't known anything about it, and asked me first thing this am, when i was testing. so i told him all about the faint positives i got on tues &wed and the blaring negative i got yesterday, and then waking up to the horrible cramps and blood. so, i'm officially out. i will talk to him later today about whether to continue or not.
> 
> he did actually great last night with helping out with her, and i didn't have to say anything. i just don't know where to go from here. i definitely would be easier with an only, but do i want her to have another to share everything with? i just don't know.


Good luck with figuring out what is best for you and your family :). I agree it isn't very fair that he isn't helping out much and it would only add to your load. I am not for sure who wrote it but it is true...men aren't mothers. We are the ones that carry them for 9 months and have this unbelievable bond. That is the part I am most excited for :). I am really sorry to hear you are having a bad time with af. Hopefully it will go fast and it get over for you.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: You are in the midst of my favorite part of ttc :). Have fun with it and good luck catching a bean!! I have started to show a temp rise and I see I dtd a day or two before when I ovulated. I hope it sticks...I did use preseed this month so we will see if that helps :).

Good luck everyone and hope everyone is having a good start to their weekend!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone I'm sorry. :hugs: I hope af is not too rough on you and eases up soon. It's always worse when it's heavy and painful. I really hope you are able to come to a decision that makes you both happy now and in the future. I'm glad you shared it with him; you shouldn't have to keep it all to yourself. :hugs:

@nikkilucky77 :) Thanks! Did you like the preseed? We put off using it for one more month, but I'm seriously considering it. I would probably use it, but he isn't too sure about it yet. I hope you caught the little egg! Good luck!!


Does anyone have an updated list of all the exact amounts of vitamins we should be getting while ttc? I know the ones we need, but can't seem to find a list of the exact amounts (mg, IU, mcg, etc.) that we should be getting.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful...I would like to know that too (the vitamin usage). I am just taking a prenatal but what else should we be taking?

I do like preseed...my hubby likes it too. I feel like it is a little extra insurance since some months I don't get a lot of cm. I figure it can't hurt!


----------



## mommyxofxone

nikki the bond, is truly truly incredible. It's amazing sometimes you swear you know what they're thinking. the way dd and i do everything together, is simply amazing. she's awesome. my best friend and my whole world. and yes, it's definitely true men are not mothers. but in a way that's a great thing- because then you we get to share these amazing things with our kids that a man will never understand. something they can never steal from us :D


----------



## pathos

mommyxofxone sorry for the AF :hugs:. I hope you will figure out the best decision, just take time. Maybe it is AF talking. 


Yesterday, I had my second estrogen surge with ewcm. Whenever i have it in LP, I count myself out. After h gets his sperm analysis, I will ask for an appointment. I am very scared of that chair, and I drive my gyn. mad. But it seems I cannot escape anymore :cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh hun, i'm so sorry!!! :( thinking of you :(


----------



## athena87

Mommyofone I'm so sorry I hope it lightens up. I also hope y'all figure out what you really want.

Profwife yea I guess you could I'm a non-typical, I have all the symptoms, unwanted hair, overweight, no periods unless I take supplements and I don't ovulate. But then I have no cysts and everything looks normal and all my hormone levels are normal. So figure that one out lol.

Hopeful thank you for your support.

Thank you everyone, I know there are people that have been trying longer than me, but it's really hard when it seems so hopeless. But hopefully my luck will change soon.


----------



## al335003

Sorry for those who the :witch: got 

AFM I'm cd 28 (32 day typical cycle) I'm maybe 9 DPO... I ran in my 6th 5k of the year this morning and it was the worst yet, then I came home to a slight brown discharge :cry: cm, to this point, has been white... So I don't know whats going on. I have had some pinching pains on my lower right side the past day or so but honestly, I feel out again. :nope:


----------



## mommyxofxone

athena87 said:


> Mommyofone I'm so sorry I hope it lightens up. I also hope y'all figure out what you really want.
> 
> Profwife yea I guess you could I'm a non-typical, I have all the symptoms, unwanted hair, overweight, no periods unless I take supplements and I don't ovulate. But then I have no cysts and everything looks normal and all my hormone levels are normal. So figure that one out lol.
> 
> Hopeful thank you for your support.
> 
> Thank you everyone, I know there are people that have been trying longer than me, but it's really hard when it seems so hopeless. But hopefully my luck will change soon.

:hugs: doesn't matter how long you've been trying. it sucks. the feeling that you get when af comes again and again, how hopeless and helpless you feel, it's the worst. I hope you get your bfp soon 



al335003 said:


> Sorry for those who the :witch: got
> 
> AFM I'm cd 28 (32 day typical cycle) I'm maybe 9 DPO... I ran in my 6th 5k of the year this morning and it was the worst yet, then I came home to a slight brown discharge :cry: cm, to this point, has been white... So I don't know whats going on. I have had some pinching pains on my lower right side the past day or so but honestly, I feel out again. :nope:

hun it's so early yet, maybe ib??? fx'd for you that it's nothing


----------



## ProfWife

@Mommyxofxone - So sorry AF caught you. Chemicals are so hard because it means you were pregnant, but it didn't stick around for whatever reason. Plus, it's so early that it makes it harder to grieve properly. Give yourself time to level and talk with hubs about plans. Perhaps it is better to hold off until you're both in the same place.

@athena - my doc said that PCOS/PCOD can go into a remission-like state. I'm in the midst of one of those times myself. I went from varying from 27 days to 48 days (and all variations in between) for about 9 months. Now I'm back to averaging about 27-29 days for the past 6 months or so. I've been taking FertilAid. I credit that with it.

@Hopeful - It's hard to say with the chemicals. I still believe I had a chemical back in March. I had one, IC two line pregnancy test (both purple lines) that several verified were present and colored. Stark white the next morning, then AF hit 2 days later...VERY heavy. My doc said that it wasn't anymore than a heavy period because nothing was ever verified...that it was likely a faulty test. Odd that I have NEVER had an evap before or since with that brand. So, part of me is encouraged that I'm pretty sure we can conceive...but a large part of me aches wondering what would have been and why it didn't happen. 


Oh, this journey can be too much some days, can't it, ladies. I'm so glad that in spite of the heartache, we can all come together and support each other in it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

well said prowife, it's such a hard journey. glad to have you ladies to talk to


----------



## athena87

I don't have periods at all, unless I take provera. I had maybe 2 cycles where I took soy and had a period but every other time has been with provera. My dr was baffled, she couldn't figure out why my symptoms were so bad yet my levels weren't showing it. The craziest part is I had regular cycles for 13.5 years. Like I could mark a calendar to know when my period would be. The July last year we start ttc. I get a period in August on time, then September nothing. I knew I had to be pregnant, then 3 months goes by without a period. I had a transvaginal u/s and bloodwork in November and was diagnosed with pcos. And it has been an emotional roller coaster ever since.


----------



## ProfWife

Other than the transvaginal ultrasound and blood work, have they done any other tests?
Having the symptoms but nothing appearing on blood work or in the ultrasounds would REALLY raise red flags with me. I'm atypical in that I'm normal weight, no insulin issues, only mild hair overgrowth, blood work elevated, moderate number of cysts, and irregular periods. 

Have you gone for a second opinion? I guess what you tell just doesn't spark PCOS to me. Have you had other tests (like a saline ultrasound, ovulation blood work on 7 days after ovulation, estrogen levels vs. progesterone levels, etc?).

Most docs only run the FSH/LH to determine PCOS. If soy helped you, that could mean you're estrogen deficient. PCOS is usually estrogen dominant.


----------



## athena87

Idk she did, testosterone which was on the high side of normal, a day 21 progesterone test which was basically 0, fsh was a 6.something, lh was 17 I think and I had a positive ov test that day. I didn't have any active cysts, but I have black facial hair and on my nipples and stomach. I am overweight and had gained 60 lbs in 3 years, but I'm down 14 lbs now. My sister has pcos, and I'm sure my aunts had it since they both had facial hair that they got lasered off. My great grandmother died from ovarian cancer so I'm sure she had it too. My sister though has always been irregular.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I hope the preseed helps and is the key to your BFP! :) I'm going to post the vitamin information I have so far in just a bit. 

@pathos :hugs: It's natural to get a second estrogen surge and cm around that time. Try not to feel out yet. I've put off wanting to see someone as well, but if we don't get it by the end of the year we'll have to approach it. I hope both of us get pregnant before we need any more analysis. Good luck!

@athena87 That is such a strange shift all of a sudden. It makes me so aggravated when we can't find out what is causing things like this to happen or how to fix them. I'm really sorry. I know it has to be so difficult and unfair. I really hope you get a more supportive doctor soon. :thumbup:

@al335003 Congratulations on completing your sixth 5k run! Wow! :thumbup: I'm sorry about the brown discharge, but you're not out yet! I hope it goes away and af stays away as well. 

@ProfWife I'd trust your own judgement on if it might have been a chemical. I think doctors do not always handle it appropriately. Did you notice differences in your April cycle? I had a heavy af, ovulated later than usual, and had a lot of cm that next month. I'm wondering if that (hormone changes/etc.) lowered my chances for the following months. My June-July cycle was the weird cycle after the loss in June. My July-August cycle was shorter and my temps were not as high as usual. My cycles/temps/etc. seem to be getting back to normal now though. I hope it makes a difference. I'm glad that your cycles seem to be regulated now. I know that must be comforting. I'm still hopeful we will get our BFPs very soon. :thumbup:

@mommyxofxone :) I hope you've started feeling better now.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Thanks Hopeful! It will be interesting to find out what we should be taking for sure. And I do hope the preseed will be the ticket for my bfp.


----------



## Hopeful2014

Here's what I found so far. It's a combination of information that I found from different creditable sites. It's not my personal recommendation as I'm still looking at it and trying to find an exact and complete list somewhere. I suggest looking into any and all of those you take or want to take and make sure it's right for you. My ultimate recommendation is that a basic prenatal or a multivitamin will be enough and keep you covered. I'm taking a multivitamin gummy. I am going to try to include more foods into my diet as well. 

*Three Important Nutrients:*

Folic Acid: 400 mg
-Creates red blood cells/extra blood for pregnancy, decreases possibility of a neural tube defect (reportedly prevents up to 70% of defects), important to synthesis of DNA and RNA
-Foods: citrus fruits-oranges, grapefruit, orange juice whole grains, beans-lentils, pinto beans, black beans, leafy greens-spinach and Romaine lettuce, asparagus, broccoli, peanuts

Calcium: 1,000 mg 
-Recommended because growing baby will need calcium
-Foods: milk, leafy greens

Iron: 18 mg (Try not to get too much of this)
-Makes hemoglobin, the oxygen-carrying component of red blood cells, helps tissues and organs function
-Foods: red meat, tofu, dark leafy green vegetables

*Others that definitely help:*

Vitamin B6:
-Balances out hormone levels, focuses on correcting low progesterone levels of women affected by luteal phase defect, 
-Supposedly helps head off pregnancy symptoms, research suggests women who had 10 mg before they conceived reported less morning sickness than those who didn't
-Foods: vegetables, whole cereals, bananas

Vitamin B12: 
-Key vitamin for improved fertility
-Enhances the occurrence of ovulation, being particularly helpful to women not ovulating at all
-Improves the inner lining of the uterus, creating more favorable environment for implantation

Vitamin D: 400 IU 
-Stimulates levels of estrogen and progesterone, regulates af, improves viability of sperm
-Vastly decreases risk of preterm labor as well as risk of other complications when pregnant

Vitamin E: 15 mg
-Improves quality of cm thus enhancing the chances of implantation, prolongs sperm life within the female a couple more days so as to increase the chances of it being fertilized
-One study showed that it was found to increase a couple's chances of IVF being successful by 10%
-Shouldn't be taken if you are using anticoagulants
-Evening primrose oil is high in vitamin E, which is why it is said to help improve quality of cm and make it less hostile (taken from beginning of af to ovulation)
-Foods: green vegetables, spinach, broccoli, wheat germ oil, nuts, almonds, olive, sunflower oil

Vitamin C:
-Sustains appropriate endocrine equilibrium, can help with low progesterone levels, reinforces right balance between estrogen and progesterone levels 
-One study found chances of getting pregnant doubled following the vitamin C treatment
-Study found it can help women on clomid
-Foods: oranges, lemons, limes, broccoli, cranberries, tomatoes

*Others that I found that could help:*

Zinc: 8 mg (Try not to get too much of this)
-Contributes to ovulation/fertility in women, important to synthesis of DNA and RNA
-Foods: oysters, whole grains, seafood, beans, dairy, meat

Selenium: 
-Can help minimize risk of birth defects
-Foods: red meat, tuna, chicken, enriched pasta, whole grain breads

Coenzyme Q10: 30-200 mg in divided doses throughout day
-Animal studies have found that it may improve egg quality, human study is ongoing

Omega-3 & Omega-6 Free Fatty Acid: 
-Having a sufficient level may prevent miscarriage and premature delivery
-Found in fish oil, nut oils, flaxseeds, olive oil, sunflower oil, seeds and nuts, avocado
-Supposedly can help if undergoing IVF treatments
-Improved embryo quality in Netherlands IVF study


*Men:* 
Zinc - 11 mg
-Contributes to semen and testosterone production 
-Zinc deficiency can correlate with impaired sperm production

CoQ10 - 30-200 mg in divided doses throughout day
-Can increase sperm count

Vitamin C:
-Helps with semen quality, counteracts damaging effects of free radicals on sperm quality, increases motility
-Lack can cause sperm to clump together
-Can help if he smokes because the antioxidant properties neutralize chemicals
-Foods: oranges, strawberries

Vitamin E:
-Helps with semen quality and motility
-Sometimes given to men when their partners are undergoing IVF
-Foods: almonds, sunflower seeds

Vitamin D:
-Improves viability of sperm

Vitamin B12:
-Helps with low sperm counts

Folic Acid

L-carnitine:
-Serves as energy source for sperm, plays important role in sperm maturation and metabolism, could enhance sperm motility in some male factor cases

Selenium
-Can increase sperm count


----------



## magicwhisper

whilst ttc i took a to z multivit - it has everything in it including the recommended allowance of folic acid in it. I particularity liked it because it is veggy. i got it from holland and barrat but this is what it is https://www.healthaid.co.uk/shopexd.aspx?id=83

my oh took selenium, zinc and cod liver oil daily - cod liver oil was his idea


----------



## lesh07

Feeling a little down...Got serious pelvic pain and worried it is messing up with my fertility. :( In prime moment too.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Is it ovulation pain? Just made me think of that with your waiting to ovulate banner


----------



## pathos

for months i used fancy damn expensive prenatal vitamins with dha and prebiotics. this month i switched to something cheap- centrum materna and i m also taking coenzym q10. sometimes i think about how many books I could buy with the money i spent on clearblue sticks, pre seed and fancy vitamins.
I am just glad that I am not an early tester.


----------



## mommyxofxone

maybe it's o pain! 



athena, i know my friend was having the same kind of thing with no periods and such, she has pcos, and had the hsg test done? after that she was able to conceive naturally. have you looked into that at all?


----------



## omgbaby

Af came yesterday morning


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: hun


----------



## burgbrandy

AF showed for me this morning...only a 20 day cycle so it looks like I did o around CD 6 due to stopping fertility supplements and the antibiotics. Better luck on cycle #16?? I hope so!


----------



## al335003

Okay... Since there are really no boundaries on a forum like this I'm just going to say it: I swear, one of my boobs is noticeably bigger than the other this morning :haha: what the heck?!! lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

burgbrandy said:


> AF showed for me this morning...only a 20 day cycle so it looks like I did o around CD 6 due to stopping fertility supplements and the antibiotics. Better luck on cycle #16?? I hope so!

oh hun that's a weird cycle, :hugs: about af, and to cycle 16. fx'd for you :dust:



al335003 said:


> Okay... Since there are really no boundaries on a forum like this I'm just going to say it: I swear, one of my boobs is noticeably bigger than the other this morning :haha: what the heck?!! lol

this is odd i swear someone had this same thing not that long ago on another thread!


----------



## daddiesgift

10DPO took a HPT :bfn: AF due September 20th. No symptoms at all so we will see! Ill test again if AF is late


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 I hope you feel better and can find some time to get bd in. Good luck! :flower:

@pathos I hate thinking about the money I spend on products as well. I'm not too bad about it, but I would rather spend that money on something else. I really need to invest in cheap opks and hpts because I always feel so bad about using the expensive ones. :dohh:

@omgbaby :hugs: I'm sorry. Fingers crossed for us both this cycle.

@burgbrandy :hugs: I'm sorry. I really hope your cycle is back to normal this time and that you get your BFP. :thumbup:

@al335003 We definitely do not have boundaries here. :thumbup: I think it's good because we never have to be alone or worry about things that we don't want to mention to anyone else. 

@daddiesgift It's still early! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

SEPTEMBER :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are all ready for some more BFPs! September is here and I know we will add more BFPs to our list!* I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS: 
September 16: ClandestineTX


----------



## burgbrandy

My new test date will be around Oct 10.


----------



## moltal213

I'm out this month good luck to everyone ttc !!!


----------



## al335003

I'm out... Started spotting today


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, KatyW and Rikkitikki!

@daddiesgift: as far as when to temp. I'm fond of the slacker program for myself... I have largely stopped temping during my FP until I start getting fertile CM, as I've noticed I have at least watery CM for a week before O. Generally I stop at 7 DPO to get rid of the TWW stress of over-analyzing every little dip or rise (kept on this past cycle because of the fascination with the flat-lined temps, all taken at different times in a 3 hour window). 

FX for your next test!

@ProfWife: sorry about starting cycle 12. I'm likely going to be joining in the 12th cycle fun with you by the time the day is over.

:hugs: mommyxofxone. We've all been there. Don't give up hope!

:hugs: omgbaby and burgbrandy

@Hopeful2014: how are you doing these days?

AFM... consider me out. Did a few early tests and all were BFNs, MASSIVE temp plummet this morning (almost a full degree) and spotting now. Definitely going to be starting cycle 12 either today or tomorrow. Sorry for the prolonged absence, desperately trying to get on top of my grading for my lab sections (crazy amount of graded homework assigned by course director).


----------



## al335003

Today has been a rollercoaster... DH and I woke ip super early and drove through an hour and half of traffic (50 miles) on the way to the fertility specialist lab. DH was in and out so quick haha! I was very relieved and he didn't even seem to mind at all (so proud!). I hope we'll hear the results but the end of the week. Regardless of the results I'm so happy we completed the first part of "our plan" and can move onto stage two.

When I got home I opened the mail to find info from my insurance saying they denied my HSG claim and a visit claim! Turns out the doctor's office coded it wrong, and certainly not the way they TOLD me they would Code it!! So I spent almost two hours trying to get it fixed... But I really don't think the doc is going to fix the codes which means my bill just more than doubled AND won't go towards my deductible! Ugh I'm so upset! I should get a call from the doc office soon.

PLUS my P is very heavy and painful and I'm stuck at work until 9:00pm blah

Hope everyone else had a much better day than myself.


----------



## Lazydaisys

:coffee:Hey just an update. AF or more bleeding came Friday, (two weeks since bfp turned to bfn.) im totally out of sync. But dusted of my monitor and set it to day one. Not sure if it was AF or clear out bleed from my early loss. 

I had given up using my monitor but it does help me to keep track of calendar days and interested to see if it detects a ovulation. Here's goes.:thumbup:

Day 5 tomorrow. Feeling postive for myself and you girls:happydance:We can do it:thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

@Clandestine - I hear ya. I have MORE tests next to me to grade right now. 

AFM - I wanted to attend our athletic events (the teens are so happy when someone shows up...especially to a JV game), but my back is in complete and total pain. I barely made it home. I have an at-home TENS unit cranked up right now. No BD for me (even though I actually REALLY want to) since I have the SIS this week. Man...hubs better watch out for Friday night! ;-) AF was short and less evil than normal to me this month. I'll take it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: to all with af what a rotten cycle


----------



## momwithbabies

Hi, everyone. My sister should have her baby sometime this week, but she's 34 weeks along. Please keep her and her baby in your thoughts and prayers. She's having a horrible time:( I went to visit her yesterday and today. I know this is so selfish of me to think, but it made me sad to hear the little newborns crying. And thank goodness I didn't go by the nursery!!! Little babies are so precious, but I know God decides if and when. Sigh...I'm pathetic, I know! Lol!


----------



## momwithbabies

I'm glad I'm not the only teacher barely staying above water!!! I thought it was just me going crazy. The grading papers, the lesson plans, the meetings we have about meetings!!! I haven't been able to get home until after 5 every day this year! I'm running myself low on energy by staying up thinking about school stuff and my sister. I'm going to end up on some kind of meds if I can't relax. Any advice? Our school is under the microscope this year for various reasons.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy Date updated. Good luck! :flower:

@moltal213 I'm sorry. :hugs: Fingers crossed for a BFP next month! :flower:

@al335003 I'm sorry. :hugs: That does sound like a hard day. :( I'm glad things went well at the fertility specialist. I really hope they do get your insurance papers fixed. I know that has to be so stressful in addition to a painful af and work all night. :hugs: I really hope you are able to find some time to relax soon! 

@ClandestineTX I'm sorry. I know this was a tough one and we all hoped it would end with a BFP. :hugs: June could be a wonderful birth month! I hope we both get BFPs this time! :) I'm good overall. I think the weather and the frustration with ttc has got me down a bit, but we have a new furniture piece to put together and some landscaping to do in the next few days which should help! My cm is not quite where I want it to be right now. I wonder if it means I will ovulate within the next few days (the end of my usual expected range) instead of today (the beginning of my expected range). It should happen by Thursday. I _*really*_ hope this is the one. 

@Lazydaisys I hope you are back on track now and that everything has leveled out. I know that sucks. I'm glad you're feeling positive. I know we can and we will!! :)

@ProfWife I usually tried to make it to as many events as I could when teaching because they do really appreciate it and are surprised when you show up, but it can be hard with everything else that happens. I hope your back feels better. I'm sorry you can't bd! It's always better when I REALLY want to do it. :haha: I'm sending super luck and good thoughts to you for the SIS. :thumbup:

@mommyxofxone How was your day? :flower:

@momwithbabies That sounds about how my last year of teaching was with staying late and extreme pressure and planning. :| The best advice I can think of is to take naps when you can, do fun things on the weekend, and try not to stress too much when things are unexpected and crazy (this was several times a week for me at times). Oh! And keep an eye on how long it is until your next break. :haha: My thoughts are with your sister. I hope all goes easily and that she has her baby soon and safely.

AFM I'm CD 13 and in/near the O-Zone! :haha: The marathon is on and I'm trying to convince myself to be positive about this!


----------



## Hopeful2014

To all of us who feel a little down.
 



Attached Files:







2-25-13-be-strong.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 0









564225_216081898508117_1199393584_n.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 0









awesome-56045402184.jpeg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 0









hugs05-ecd3f55ce1fe9052223fdf37c1d0d004.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 0









MjAxMy00MDAyMTAzZmNhMjgwMjEx.png
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moltal213

I'm shocked lol most of us on here are teachers ... Well I don't have to grade papers thank goodness 18months - 3 years don't exactly write tests but have reports good luck to everyone n thanks hopeful hope u get ur bfp this month .. 

Looks like af hit quite a few ladies let's keep our hot water bottles close !! Good luck 
Baby dust ***


----------



## KatyW

Momwithbabies - I delivered at 34 weeks - it's scary to go early - hugs and prayers for her. But to make you feel better, when I went into labor at 34 weeks, they didn't even attempt to stop it since delivering then is okay, we just had a little hospital stay while they monitored and helped my baby get better at eating. It will be okay!

Ladies, thinking about you all and coming on here to stalk! Rooting for you :).


----------



## magicwhisper

I'm not a teacher but I am a ta (teacher assistant) strange how many of us work in education :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

was going to be a teacher, but decided against it last minute. i have the AA part of my degree. just couldn't afford the schooling anymore. 


@hopeful, hi hun my day was ok. spent 7 hours making homemade tomato sauce. delicious


----------



## daddiesgift

CD28/12DPO witch is suppose to arrive in two days. So far only symptoms of AF Im feeling is constant hunger, a bit of moodiness and my face breaking out. Although my face has been breaking out a lot the last few months :nope:


----------



## Rikkitikki

Ha! Gotta jump on the teacher bandwagon ;-)
Up until recently, I was a military instructor, I taught military folks their job skills for management positions in their jobs. Then I moved to Oregon and I get to figure out what "I want to be when I grow up," which is exciting


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm a teacher and my new class are mainly 4 years old. I work in a socially deprived area and year after year I am shocked. Only 2 children in my class can attempt to write their name 2/28. 5 could dress themselves for sport, most don't answer basic questions or answer to their name, recognise numbers 1-10. My two year old niece does most of these things. (Not boasting she just wants to do things for herself.)

On the plus side I have a have a lot of job satisfaction to forward to this year. I have already started my fun little boot camp. Oh yeah they struggle to put their own coats on and can't wipe their own bottoms! 

Totally exhausted, roll on half term. 

X


----------



## al335003

Hopeful: thank you for your kind words.  
Today wasn't much better... My procedure bill will definitely not be covered by insurance :( I'm feeling so discouraged that I'm debating not TTCing this month, even though a summer baby would be ideal. It's hard... As you all know 
Praying for a good SA report at the end of the week!
Thanks for listening.


----------



## magicwhisper

i have noticed a huge difference when i get sent to work in a deprived area comparied to anywere else


----------



## ProfWife

It is really interesting how many of us teach in some format. 

As hard as it is most days, I'm so thankful to work with my "big kids" (high school). I may have 100+ papers to grade at a time, but to be there when one of them decides on a degree program or applies to their dream school, getting to watch them leap from shy 9th graders to graduates so quickly...oh...I wouldn't trade it for the world.

My rec. for those of us swamped and overwhelmed, give yourself a cut off. After a certain time in the night, unless there is something that MUST be done by the next morning, stop working entirely and just exist. Read a book, take a bath, play a game with the hubs...do something totally for your own benefit. :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm an adjunct instructor for anatomy and physiology at a junior college, when not working on my PhD... so I am both teacher and student, just depends on the day of the week! I finally caught up on grading and hope to stay that way by knocking out each set of assignments the day they are handed in... FX that works out! 

@Hopeful: I'm right there with you as far as hoping THIS is THE CYCLE. #12. I think I'm officially LTTC if I go into a 13th. And this cycle ends at my first anniversary... really don't want that ruined by she-who-should-not-be-named.


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine...right there with ya. I really didn't want to add the new letters to our terminology.


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I'll try the cut off time because I can't physically do this anymore. I teach 6th grade in a school that has 95% or more qualifying for free or reduced lunches. Some students walk in my room reading on a 3rd grade reading level, yet they will take the 6th grade standardized test this April. The stress of bumping them along and bridging the gaps from previous years will always be there, but this year is the worst. Our administration doesn't support us, we have every "higher up" looking down on us, and to be perfectly honest, I'm tired of this always being the teachers fault!!! Shit truly does roll downhill and teachers get the brunt of it. Nobody looks at how you might have added two years of growth to a student. They only look at those freakin test scores. Sorry, I know I'm ranting. 

I'm sitting here in the bathtub, trying to relax, and my poor sister is getting ready to have a baby! I know she's not feeling well right now, and thank you, ladies for the thoughts and prayers. I'm sure the baby will be okay, but I'm really worried about my sister and her preeclampsia.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: I noticed the beginnings of CM yesterday and today. Woohoo on getting a BD marathon going!!! don't even know if I have the capability of having sex, lol!!! I'm soooo tired! And it doesn't help that these next 3 weeks are the busiest out of the entire year for my husband. This isn't looking good.


----------



## momwithbabies

Moltal: Bless you for working with those young ones. You are setting the foundation for a lifetime of learning!


----------



## momwithbabies

KatyW: Thank you for the assurance. We've never had a preterm baby in my family before, so we aren't exactly sure what to expect. I'm just praying it goes smoothly and baby will go home soon.


----------



## momwithbabies

Lazydaisies: Bless you for training these young kiddos in life skills!!! They need to know how to do those things because it's not always taught at home.


----------



## momwithbabies

And to the TA's, I would imagine it would be challenging to work with another teacher. I guess if you're with a good one, it would be awesome!!!

Go teachers!!!


----------



## melann13

I have TAd 3 semesters at the university and acted as a full instructor for one. However, I used to teach high school at a school where 100% of the student body was below the poverty level. I was the only female teacher and definitely the minority as a Caucasian. It was really rough. A lot of my students had spent time in juvenile penitentiaries and many had children of their own to care for. I spent a lot of my time under my desk in tears. The threatened to punch and kill me. There were victories while I was there and it could be rewarding, but after two years I had to quit. I had become a complete and total "bitch" because I felt it was the only way to survive. I started out convinced that if given enough support and care, any kid could turn it around, but after being threatened and having my stuff stolen etc, the only way I found to cope was by becoming intimidating to them. I hated myself for becoming that person and so I quit. Now I teach college kids at the University of Wisconsin, and I have found how enjoyable it can be once again. I applaud those who do what I could not.


----------



## Kalush

Lazydaisys - Hope things get back to normal quickly. Love the positive! 

Momwithbabies - Keeping your sister in my thoughts. Hope everything goes smoothly for her and the baby.

al355003 - Dealing with insurance can be a giant pain. We're in the midst of trying to figure out a bunch of medical bills, no fun. Hope the SA result are good!

Clandestine - An anniversary baby would be awesome. Really hope this is your cycle!

So many teachers, thanks guys! I'm hoping when my kids go to school they have some great teachers. It seems so far away, but I'm sure it'll be time before I know it. The closest I was to teaching was working in the day program at a psychiatric hospital in the child/adolescent area. It made me a little nervous about having kids, but also made me realize that I'd be able to do it. I learned a lot of ways to deal with problem behaviors and such. 

Afm - Just more waiting, 4 dpo. DD has been nursing a lot the last couple days, I'm not sure exactly what is up but something is bugging her. It just makes me feel like it won't happen this month then. I'm not too fussed yet because there is still a part in my brain telling me there is still a chance. It'll take af on Sat to be like, maybe next month. We're going to start the night weaning again on thursday/friday depending if DH takes friday off or not. Keeping my fingers crossed no one gets sick again, DD still has a snotty nose.


----------



## athena87

I'm not a teacher but my husband is, he teaches high school Spanish. I was actually a 2-3 yr old preschool teacher for 3 years. But I'm in school now for radiology with a concentration in nuclear medicine.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm another teacher! I teach 5th grade but in an international school. I've just changed schools and am getting used to a new curriculum and new systems. Day 4 today! And new kids! Richer and more spoilt than at my last school.

I am in awe of those of you who work with children from disadvantaged backgounds. You do amazing work and work in an area I don't think I ever could.


----------



## ALiKO

wow there are a lot of teachers here! when i was in the States i worked as a preschool teacher for a few years then started work as a kindergarten assistant teacher for sometime before coming to Japan. now im an english teacher here worked in a elementary school and junior highschool but now just doing some elective freelance work as a tutor! :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@moltal213 Thanks! I hope we both get a BFP very soon! :)

@KatyW :hi: Have you been to the doctor yet? I'm still waiting to make it official on here; let me know when you're ready! How are you?

@mommyxofxone Yummy! :)

@daddiesgift Fingers crossed! :flower:

@Rikkitikki It will be fun to decide what to do now! Happy five weeks! :flower:

@Lazydaisys It will feel like such an accomplishment when they start doing all of those things on their own. It's unfortunate sometimes, but I'm glad they have you! :flower:

@al335003 I'm here for you! :) I hope you get good results at the end of the week. I say keep trying this month especially if it's what you want! I definitely understand feeling discouraged though. 

@ProfWife Good advice! We all need a break and a cut off time! :flower: I'm certified 8-12. Seeing kids leap to graduation is so neat and it happens so quickly.

@ClandestineTX Things I know: I know your medicine should kick in by then, you stopped smoking, and you're getting super healthy! I know that although all of the past cycles count, that they weren't all as planned/stress-free as others. I know THIS should be the cycle for both of us. I know you deserve an awesome anniversary. I know we'll be here for each other either way, but I really hope it's in a super celebratory, exclamation type way! :)

@momwithbabies That also sounds quite a bit like my past situation. I taught 10th and 11th grade and I honestly had students who had elementary reading levels. It's sad and frustrating. Administrators usually only care about testing and how the school looks overall. This is also the case with graduation rates. I would be soooo, soooo aggravated to have/see students who never wanted to do anything and then the administration gave them two weeks at the end of their senior year to get credits and graduate on time. 1. That's awful for the teachers who had to tolerate that student in the years before. 2. Students who do work hard do notice and hate this as well. 3. Administrators know those kids don't do any work and send them back to class, nothing is ever done about it, then they demand work that those students can do to earn credits, and then they walk those kids across the aisle and smile at the wonderful graduation rate when they know those kids did not really learn or earn anything. End rant. :haha: I hope you can find some time and energy for the bd marathon! I'm in the midst of mine. :haha: :thumbup:

@melann13 I applaud you for doing it as long as you did. Honest! That's definitely a tough job and I would never last that long. I am glad there are people out there who do excel at it. Teaching 'regular' high school kids can be funny for me sometimes because I'm 5'3 and have the look that actually had the janitors asking if I was allowed in the hallways in the morning before school. Yes, they thought I was a student at first. :rofl: They never made it weird, but I felt a little funny when the tall kids would stand up by me. :haha: 

@Kalush You're definitely not out! I hope this cycle surprises you and you get your BFP! :flower:

@athena87 That sounds like a neat program! What do you plan to do after graduating? :flower:

@newbie2013 I hope you enjoy your new position and settle in quickly. :thumbup:

@ALiKO One of our friends taught English in Japan for 2-3 years after he graduated. He really liked it. We regret not being able to visit him then. How are you? :flower:

AFM CD 14 (Tuesday) and cm is much more cooperative so I don't feel out like I did yesterday. We finished some yard work and I spent time with my niece today so that made me feel much better as well. Onward!


----------



## ALiKO

@athena i read a bit of your story and it sound kinda similar to mine. i was having super irregular periods im talking about only 3 to 4 a year. the longest i went without a period was 6 months and i had&#12288;to be induced by provera to bring it on. my doctor thought maybe pcos even though i had no signs of it besides a bit of weight gain which i gained about 15 pounds in about 8 months but i wasnt over weight.

anyways i had serveral ultrasounds, bloodwork, and exams done and everything was completely normal. my doctor said that i pretty much had unexplained infertility and that sometime these things happen and there is no medical explaination for it. she told me that i could still get pregnant but it will be very difficult as i would never know when to have sex as i have no idea when i would ovulate. she tried to put me on birthcontrol for 3 months to see if it would regulate my cycles but i refused it as i feel like birthcontol got me in this situation to begin with.

so once i got to japan i started bbt charting and taking vitex and dong quai. i started having normal cycles every month and long story short after 6 cycles of taking it i am now currently pregnant. so please do not feel down and sad :hugs:. also something that can help with sperm motility is cooler showers. if DH likes hot steamy showers maybe ask him if he can save the steam for the bedroom not the shower. haha :haha:


----------



## ALiKO

Hiya Hopeful!

i have been good thanks for asking! how about you? been still lurking and tryna stay up to date with this thread. its my favorite one! and yes teaching here can be very rewarding the kids are so cute and funny. i had my hair braided recently and one kid said my hair looked like snakes and couldnt stop touching it. haha. i saw before you were on CD 13 so i hope you have been enjoying your BD marathon! also if your ever in japan look me up :) i live in Saitama. :flower:


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful, yes, make it official :). I forgot to update that. :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ALiKO I'm glad you're sticking around with us! I would really like to travel and see more of the world. Thanks for the offer! Perhaps we'll make it to Japan someday. :flower:

@KatyW It's official! :happydance:


----------



## athena87

Aliko thanks for sharing. I tried vitex and it made have a 20 day cycle then I bled for 10 days so I stopped taking it. We shall see what happens with this cycle.


----------



## pathos

good morning, hehe so many teachers. I am teaching gender and media t but teaching is not my cup of coffee and I will quit academia as soon as I get my PhD. I am currently working as a xerox bitch aka TA to my prof :haha:

I am eagerly waiting for my "Mr Darcy" to arrive. The day Darcy arrives, we will learn about the :spermy:. if I feel brave today, I will make a phone call to my gynecologist's office. FX I can a secure an appointment in next 3-4 months time.


----------



## Buttercup84

Quite a few teachers/similar on here! I work in a nursery (daycare) Wouldn't mind doing something else in future but not teaching I don't think, maybe something like social work or mental health care :thumbup:
On another note:
https://i41.tinypic.com/296lt9k.jpg
Is this a positive OPK ladies? Bit early for me but i'm on CD15 so it's certainly possible :flower:


----------



## daddiesgift

Well ladies I think I got my :bfp:!! Here are the pictures from this morning. Taken with second and third morning urine. I forgot to test first thing so I tested with second urine, which was pretty dark yellow and I immediately poured it down the drain :dohh: walked off to help the boys brush their teeth came back to throw test away and had to double take!! OH told me to test again so I squeezed what I could out and it was pretty clear so the second test isnt as dark but there for sure. I dont feel any symptoms at all besides being tired but my toddler wakes at 5am and my baby wakes two plus times a night so I figured I was just tired. Here is a screen shot of my FF. I didnt temp. And as you can see we only had sex three times this month and only once was anywhere near ovulation! Ovulation is the day in green, sex days have blue next to date. AF days are predicted lined in pink.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 13









photo (2).jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 16









photo (3).jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 13









photo (4).jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 8









photo (5).jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## melann13

Congrats daddiesgift!!! :happydance: :happydance:
That's a beautiful BFP! H&H 9 mos!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Def a bfp!! Congrats! I think you def must have caught a lucky eggy from your bd on the 2nd and the rest is history! So exciting!


----------



## ALiKO

@daddiesgift congrats girly that is a definite 2nd line! your BD schedule looks very similar to mine the month i got my bfp. sticky dust! :hugs2:

@athena were you taking vitex during your period? if you were maybe thats what caused the extra bleeding because vitex can also act as a blood thinner and cause you to bleed longer so your not supposed to take it during your period. but i hope all works out and you get your bfp soon :flower:


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies!! Its starting to actually sink in! I told OH by running in the room and saying "Holy crap!! I think Im pregnant!!" He then says "the lines are not equally dark" "thats an ovulation test" "why are we looking at an ovulation test?" "NO ovulation tests need equal dark lines, pregnancy tests need just a line, no matter how dark" :dohh: :haha: So the I want to tell him in a great way failed. AGAIN. The last two times I told him were this exact same way!! 

I just took another one and its the darkest yet!! Im know chugging water and took a prenatal vitamin as I forgot to take them the last two nights :nope: Im in shock but happy, I think Ill be even more over the moon once I talk to midwife, buy our family vehicle tonight and come up with a game plan with OH about our upcoming move.


----------



## ClandestineTX

YAY!!! Still so happy for you, even if your announcement didn't go as planned!


----------



## pathos

daddiesgift, congrats! :happydance::happydance: h&h 9 months.


----------



## newbie2013

Yay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!! Beautiful lines! :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies! This is a better picture. They look solid in person the original photos looked wonky :haha: Im still going to be in here stalking you ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## RaeChay

Yay to daddiesgift!! Congrats, beautiful lines!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations, Daddiesgift!!! 


I hear those of you teachers working with the striving (my preferred term over "low achieving") students. I spent the first five years of my career in the "thug school" for my county. We had the vast majority of the students on free/reduced lunch and breakfast, Title I school. As hard as it was, I wouldn't have traded my years there for all the world. I've spent the last five years in a private school filled with students who have mostly never wanted for anything (we have a few who are on scholarship). My classroom is properly funded and there are very high standards. Yet, many of them are working incredibly hard to meet their parents' high standards. 

Both are so hard to watch. In one, the parents aren't involved. In the other, the parents are living vicariously through their kids and withholding affection if performances aren't up to standard. As a teacher, I've found both environments to present their own difficulties.


----------



## nikkilucky77

daddiesgift: Congrats!! You are giving me hope because I bded 2 days before O so I'm hoping I will have the same end result :). Congrats again!


----------



## mommyxofxone

awwww congrats daddiesgift!!!!


----------



## Kalush

Congrats Daddiesgift!


----------



## daddiesgift

I hope so too Nikki! fxed


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Buttercup84 That does seem close to positive. I would bd and take another just to make sure it doesn't get darker. Good luck! :flower:

@daddiesgift That's wonderful news! :happydance: Let me know when I can make it official on here. 

@ProfWife One semester I taught Advanced English and Read 180 (low reading course) in the same school. However, the students and parents presented both of those environments. I think most teachers would love for students to come to class motivated, prepared, and willing to learn. However, that type of environment does have downfalls as well. I can see how both can be rewarding though. :thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats daddiesgift. The time I got my BFP I thought I didn't have enough sex either, but clearly its not how often you do it, just if you get lucky.


----------



## daddiesgift

Not sure when Ill go make it official. Maybe Friday? Our clinic just does a urine test then once you start seeing your OB youll get more blood tests but I dont think any of them are to verify pregnancy. THey just go by pee here :haha: Missed AF will be tomorrow so maybe I go then


----------



## ClandestineTX

@daddies, I understand wanting to wait, but if I had your lines - I think I'd be all like "BFP" BooooYa!


----------



## daddiesgift

:haha: yeah true. They are the lightest lines Ive ever got on a test so im just cautious. This morning the lines took forever to show up i was nervous!


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats to the new bfps!

I wish I was back here under better circumstances but here I am. After several weeks of scanning and waiting and seeing, last week at what should have been 7w5d per LMP I was measuring 5w5d. Potentially due to longer cycle/late ovulation but definitely concerning. This week, the scanning doctor (I was sent to the hospital where they have better scans than my OB) said there hadn't been much change and it's likely a failed pregnancy. Talk about instant devastation. I guess I had been holding out more hope than I'd realized. So I struggled to get on the train home and while riding my OB called. She had spoken with the scanning doctor and gone over my most recent hormone levels (hcg and progesterone both high and increasing as they should) which made her suggest yet another scan next week. So now we wait again, but I've definitely already started the grieving process. I actually dread going back to see the scanning doctor as his bedside manner when delivering the bad news was less than comforting. 

Really, at this point, I want to KNOW, even though I think I know already. Adding insult to injury is the fact that there's been no bleeding/spotting/cramping of any kind ... which will likely mean, if things go bad, that I'll end up needing a D&C just to move forward. 

*Sigh. Sorry for the long rant. All of this is to say that I'm not really back, but I will be. For now, I guess I'm not really anywhere.


----------



## athena87

Daddiesgift congrats.

Gabbygabz I'm so sorry. I hope your tiny bean surprises everyone though and is ok.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Gabby: I'm so sorry! I hate when doctors don't seem to care...I hope the scan next week goes well and the increasing levels sound promising! Good luck hun :)


----------



## kksy9b

Gabby- I am so sorry that you are going through this. I hope you get the answers you need and that your little one is safe and snug in there. If possible, I would request a different doctor at you scan next week...he sounds terrible. We are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## River54

Gabby - :hugs: The increasing levels are promising, hopefully everything does go better on the next scan. We are here for you whatever happens 

afm - I went in for my u/s and I have 2 good follies (21 & 16mm), and a decent lining, so just waiting now for my surge to book the IUI. One follie seems ready to go already, so they wanted to test for the surge today, it was negative, they even told us to obstain from bding from now til the IUI. Shouldn't be long now! I just hope the timing works out.


----------



## melann13

Gabby, so sorry to hear this. Your body is trying hard, raising up the levels, which would explain why you haven't had any physical signs of loss at this point. I hope you are able to get this resolved quickly, so that you know. I had my loss at about 7.5 weeks, and although terrible, it was fast and complete.
I really hope you get answers soon. Maybe your bean will surprise everyone!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@gabbygabz: My friend had a MMC (technically hers was anembryonic - sac only) last Dec and I did a bunch of research for her. The biggest point I can tell you is to be cautious about any ruling prior to 9 weeks, as they are so tiny that it's hard to visualize, especially if they are using abdominal US. With transvaginal they get better measurements, but still so early. We will all keep our FX for you that your next scan shows improvement :hugs:


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks so much everyone for the support and good information! I am definitely not rushing into anything, despite wanting resolution so desperately. my scan last week should have been 8w5d based on LMP but if going by first scan more like 6w5d which would make next week's 7w5d. Even then, if levels are still high and things are inconclusive, i'll keep waiting until there's some real information. In the meantime thoughts and prayers and wishes are welcome! Thanks again!


----------



## pathos

gabbygabz :hugs: i am sorry. hopefully, you will receive relieving news. i'll keep you and your bean in my prayers.


----------



## newbie2013

Thinking of you gabby. I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## al335003

So sorry Gabby... I can't imagine the roller coaster of emotions you must be on. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Lazydaisys

My finger are crossed for you gabby. Xxxxx hoping you get good news next week. X


----------



## ProfWife

@Gabby - Praying you'll get news that your little one just needed a bit more time to hit the milestones. Praying for you to have peace in the meantime.


----------



## mummy2o

Gabby. I'm sorry you have to go through this. I hope you get answers soon. I know how long that week can last. I had a miscarriage last pregnancy and the wait was the most awful. Try and keep as busy as you can and try not to think about it. Remain positive!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@daddiesgift Great! I can't wait to add your BFP to the front! :happydance:

@River54 I'm sending loads of luck and positive thoughts to you. :)

@gabbygabz :hugs: Honey, I'm so sorry you feel that way. You belong here regardless. We all care about you. There is definitely still hope since your hcg and progesterone are increasing and you haven't had any pain or bleeding. I know this is so scary and unfair. I really hope everything is fine. :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Well...I'm awake and starting my day. My procedure is at 2 this afternoon. Will update afterwards when I have the chance.


----------



## ALiKO

gabbygabz- thinking of you and hoping everything works out hun. :hugs2:

prowife- keep of posted and GL with everything :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

gabbygabz said:


> Congrats to the new bfps!
> 
> I wish I was back here under better circumstances but here I am. After several weeks of scanning and waiting and seeing, last week at what should have been 7w5d per LMP I was measuring 5w5d. Potentially due to longer cycle/late ovulation but definitely concerning. This week, the scanning doctor (I was sent to the hospital where they have better scans than my OB) said there hadn't been much change and it's likely a failed pregnancy. Talk about instant devastation. I guess I had been holding out more hope than I'd realized. So I struggled to get on the train home and while riding my OB called. She had spoken with the scanning doctor and gone over my most recent hormone levels (hcg and progesterone both high and increasing as they should) which made her suggest yet another scan next week. So now we wait again, but I've definitely already started the grieving process. I actually dread going back to see the scanning doctor as his bedside manner when delivering the bad news was less than comforting.
> 
> Really, at this point, I want to KNOW, even though I think I know already. Adding insult to injury is the fact that there's been no bleeding/spotting/cramping of any kind ... which will likely mean, if things go bad, that I'll end up needing a D&C just to move forward.
> 
> *Sigh. Sorry for the long rant. All of this is to say that I'm not really back, but I will be. For now, I guess I'm not really anywhere.

oh gabby i'm so very sorry!!! hoping that everything is ok. sending prayers and thoughts your way for sure.



River54 said:


> Gabby - :hugs: The increasing levels are promising, hopefully everything does go better on the next scan. We are here for you whatever happens
> 
> afm - I went in for my u/s and I have 2 good follies (21 & 16mm), and a decent lining, so just waiting now for my surge to book the IUI. One follie seems ready to go already, so they wanted to test for the surge today, it was negative, they even told us to obstain from bding from now til the IUI. Shouldn't be long now! I just hope the timing works out.

gl hun! hope you can set the date soon! that's great news!



ProfWife said:


> Well...I'm awake and starting my day. My procedure is at 2 this afternoon. Will update afterwards when I have the chance.

Good luck!!! keep us posted!




morning ladies, nothing to report really except i'm pretty sure i'm staying with one. do you ladies mind if i stay and root you on?


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks everyone. I am totally a mess but trying hard to hang in. TGIF indeed. I hope you all have great weekends.


----------



## newbie2013

Hang in there, gabby. We're here to listen and give support. Thinking of you xo


----------



## KatyW

Gabbygabz - I am so sorry you're in limbo right now, prayers are with you.


----------



## newbie2013

Katyw, have you found a german digi yet?


----------



## ProfWife

The doc who performed the test said she found NOTHING! The sonographer and doctor agreed that they said I had a "beautiful uterus" - good size, appropriate tilt they didn't see anything AT ALL! I'll get official word on Tuesday.


----------



## daddiesgift

sooo...


*ITS OFFICIAL!!! *

Not like the twenty tests I took didnt say that already :haha: but I went into our clinic today to verify it and they called me back and said :bfp: :cry::cry::happydance::cry::kiss::cry::wacko::baby::baby::baby:

I have my first midwife appointment October 25th! Im sad I wont get to have a home birth because my area SUCKS but I did find a nice birth center I can have a water birth at. 

Im still cheering everyone on and reading updates everyday from you lovely ladies!! Im here till everyone gets their :bfp: :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## momwithbabies

Daddiesgift: Woohoo!!! I bet you are on cloud 9 right now! Happy and healthy 9 mos! 

ProfWife: I'm so glad to hear that everything looks fine! That's encouraging news!

Gabby: Still thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## Kalush

Gabbygabz- :hugs: sorry you are going through this. I hope it all turns out okay. Your in my thoughts.


Af came today, 6 day lp.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I'm glad that all was good today and I hope this is a step in the right direction! That's great news about your "beautiful uterus" and everything else. It will definitely be a big benefit as well once it does happen, which I hope is very soon! I'm glad they found nothing and you're on to the next step. :happydance:

@mommyxofxone Please stay! :thumbup: We can talk about other things as well. Are you going to continue tracking everything? Are you ntnp, preventing for now, or still deciding? I'd love for you to stick around with us!

@daddiesgift I made it official on the front page and added your midwife appointment as well. That's wonderful news! :happydance: I know how important your birth plan is to you so I hope you are satisfied with the birth center. :thumbup: Keep us updated and thanks for sticking around!

@Kalush :hugs: I'm sorry. That's so frustrating. 

AFM I think I'm 2 dpo (Friday) and will wait for a third temp to prove it. My timing was great and cm seemed good. We will just wait and see though. :) Did I mention that I *really, really* hope this is the one? :haha: I hope you all find some peaceful, fun times this weekend.


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm so sorry you're in limbo at the moment gabby, hope u get some definite answers soon, sending u huge hugs.
Congrats daddies gift, awesome news!
Sorry the witch got u early kalush, fc for next cycle!
Sounds very promising prof wife :)
Hopeful I'm either or 2 or 3 dpo so we're at a similar point again :) trying to hold out until at least 10dpo to test but later would be better! My bbt battery died so having to use a fever one for now, not ideal but better than nothing I guess. Hoping to get my crosshairs soon...


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Buttercup84 I'm sorry your bbt died. I'm sure that's so frustrating. At least it waited until after ovulation. I'm sure the fever thermometer will work since you are passed the hump and just monitoring the high temps from now on. I hope that we both get lucky this time and get our BFPs! I will probably decide when to test based on signs and temps, but if nothing sticks out I will probably wait until close to the end. I'm glad we're at the same point. Good luck to us! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

SEPTEMBER :bfp:, HERE WE COME!!!

Ladies, Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what


*We are all ready for some more BFPs! September is here and I know we will add more BFPs to our list!* I look forward to hearing more about the pregnancies already taking form and the upcoming pregnancies soon to be announced. We started this group in April-all with the same goal-wanting a BFP. Since then we have expanded on that goal. I want us to have a thread where we all know each other and can help each other along. I want to see a BFP blinking by each of our names. I want it to be a place we can look back on in time (while cradling baby!) and remember our struggle and share our happiness. We will keep adding to the list from May and on until we can see *everyone* have that beautiful :bfp: beside her name. Good luck and fingers crossed! :happydance:

TESTERS: 
September 21: Kuawen


----------



## newbie2013

Stark white HPT this morning - only 12DPO, but thought I'd give it a go. Had a temp dip at 10DPO, so still holding out hope AF won't come before Tuesday. Won't test again until Tuesday morning if I can last that long.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks hopeful. i'm not sure. some nice girl sent me a ton of opks that she had left over. so we could try one more cycle. i can see myself with one more. i really can. but dh just doesn't help with anything so that's hard. 

i don't know what i'm going to do. i guess i'll just talk to dh and see what he wants to do. what he's thinking. 

it's so much easier with just dd for me since it's basically just me.


----------



## mommyxofxone

and we don't need to talk about other things, i'm just glad i can keep up with you ladies and watch everyone get their bfps and turn into mommies!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 Good luck!! I hope you get two dark lines on Tuesday! :flower:

@mommyxofxone I'm confident that you will be able to handle it if you do decide to have two. Your daughter will be at least close to three by the time you would have baby. If you do decide to wait a while she will be even older and closer to school age. It could be hard when they are very young, but they could be good friends to you and each other when older. I know it's not always that way, but you could foster that relationship. Good luck either way and I'm glad you'll still be with us. :flower:


----------



## magicwhisper

well i thought i would update you all by saying i have my first midwife appointment next week on the 25th. it is a group session which apparently is how they do it were i live and they tell you all the info and book you in for a private appointment


----------



## momwithbabies

I'm feeling pretty down today. How many times per month do you ladies feel depressed? Mine seems to be getting worse. I'm just so tired of everything. I want to move on from this and forget it. I want to live a life that does not involve thinking about another baby. I'm totally stressed from work and my husband's lack of desire for sex makes me sad. I hide it all until I explode. I can't even think straight right now because I'm so upset. I don't think I can do this anymore. I want to find happiness in the family that I have, but this TTC roadblock and husband's rejection makes me a ball of negative feelings. I think I'm verging on the edge of exhaustion. With the long work hours at home and then the lack of sleep, I feel like I need to sleep for a hundred years. Ladies, any thoughts? Anyone on here feel like it's time to quit it all?


----------



## daddiesgift

momwithbabies-Im sorry to hear you are feeling really down :hugs: I think at some point during everyones TTC journey they feel they are going to lose it and just want to give up. I know you want another baby really bad but do you think taking a break for a month or two could help? No charting, no temping, no opks, no obsessing about dates and sex. Im sure you will feel better if you take a break. Overly stressing yourself and your OH is not going to help but make things worse. I see you are ttc#3 for over 3 years. Did it take this long with the first two? Have you seen a doctor? Have you tried clomid? Im sure your OH is just stressed not meaning to reject you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

momwithbabies i seem to get really bad around af. but yeah, i get like that, thinking i'm done with everything. So very done. it's so emotional!!!! 

i think you need to talk to dh now though. Because once your pregnant and after baby comes? your hormones are going to be through the roof. you need to not feel so stressed out and upset or you'll be miserable. get him to tell you what's up, and talk so you can feel better!!! no one should feel like that xx


----------



## momwithbabies

daddiesgift said:


> momwithbabies-Im sorry to hear you are feeling really down :hugs: I think at some point during everyones TTC journey they feel they are going to lose it and just want to give up. I know you want another baby really bad but do you think taking a break for a month or two could help? No charting, no temping, no opks, no obsessing about dates and sex. Im sure you will feel better if you take a break. Overly stressing yourself and your OH is not going to help but make things worse. I see you are ttc#3 for over 3 years. Did it take this long with the first two? Have you seen a doctor? Have you tried clomid? Im sure your OH is just stressed not meaning to reject you.

It didn't take this long at all with my previous children. It was a piece of cake. On my last doctor's visit, my bloodwork was fine, except that my Prolactin level was elevated. I haven't rechecked that yet, as my last blood work was extremely expensive (but it basically checked everything). My husband is on Cymbalta for anxiety, but has recently switched to a lower dose. The no sex issue is most likely caused by his medication. I don't talk a lot about any of this with him because it makes him feel bad, and I know it's not his fault. I have been on Clomid before and nothing. My doctor suggested an IUI, and at first, my husband said we could try it. But, last month he told me that it sounded too foreign and we should keep trying the regular way. I think maybe I do need a break to focus on my family. I'm sick of everything else. I hope I can put all of this out of my mind because I'm on the verge of a complete breakdown.


----------



## RaeChay

Momwithbabies- 
I'm so sorry to hear that things are going so rough. What's been happening at work? Maybe a few mental health/vacation days are in order? It sounds terrible, but I've gone through times where I've been so exhausted and working so much that I literally wanted to get hit by a car and break a leg or something because it would give me a legitimate excuse to have an unscheduled week or two off to sleep and relax. Isn't that insane?! It's like exhaustion-depression. Add TTC on top of that and it's a disaster. I really do think you ought to consider a break before you break down- whether it's from work, TTC or both. If it gets really bad, do consider letting your doctor know too. 
I hope you're able to feel better soon.


----------



## momwithbabies

mommyxofxone said:


> momwithbabies i seem to get really bad around af. but yeah, i get like that, thinking i'm done with everything. So very done. it's so emotional!!!!
> 
> i think you need to talk to dh now though. Because once your pregnant and after baby comes? your hormones are going to be through the roof. you need to not feel so stressed out and upset or you'll be miserable. get him to tell you what's up, and talk so you can feel better!!! no one should feel like that xx


I think I'm about to ovulate, but it doesn't matter because we have sex once, maybe twice, a month. I've had this conversation with him a couple of times before, but it never ends with a solution. It just makes him feel like a failure. He's such a good husband and dad, and he doesn't deserve to be hounded about this. I just can't seem to let it go, though. I have to find some way to put TTC out of my mind...maybe forever.


----------



## momwithbabies

RaeChay said:


> Momwithbabies-
> I'm so sorry to hear that things are going so rough. What's been happening at work? Maybe a few mental health/vacation days are in order? It sounds terrible, but I've gone through times where I've been so exhausted and working so much that I literally wanted to get hit by a car and break a leg or something because it would give me a legitimate excuse to have an unscheduled week or two off to sleep and relax. Isn't that insane?! It's like exhaustion-depression. Add TTC on top of that and it's a disaster. I really do think you ought to consider a break before you break down- whether it's from work, TTC or both. If it gets really bad, do consider letting your doctor know too.
> I hope you're able to feel better soon.


I am a teacher, but my work stress is not from the actual teaching or kids. It's from all of the stress and pressure the higher ups are putting on us. Basically, our school is under the microscope this year. I had the thought about breaking my leg or something happening to me, just so I could rest. Then, when I have thoughts like that, I feel incredibly selfish. And I know my lack of sleep and sleeplessness are making everything seem 100x's worse. Maybe I should go to the doctor and get checked out.


----------



## newbie2013

I am so pleased that we all have a supportive group to talk to in tough times. We're here to listen, ladies, to everyone all the time. I hope you are feeling better.

Afm - had spotting after dtd last night but nothing since. Dh thought we might have been a bit rough ;-) but I think it is af coming. Nothing on a cm check this morning but I'm doing the toilet dash every chance I get :-(


----------



## nikkilucky77

Newbie2013: Same here! I had a bit of spotting after dtd last night but nothing today. I feel like af is coming though. Good luck hun!


----------



## newbie2013

Nikkylucky: I'm glad someone else is in the same position. I don't feel like af is coming, but she does sneak up on me every now and then. Good luck to you too!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@magicwhisper That's wonderful! I hope you have a nice time and get your private appointment scheduled soon! :flower:

@RaeChay 30% - Yay! :flower:

@newbie2013 & @nikkilucky77 I hate when I get spotting after dtd. I did the day after ovulation this time. I hope af stays away for you both! :thumbup:

@momwithbabies I'm sorry that you feel this way. :hugs: I definitely have bad days that sometimes turn into bad weeks. I can be snappy and difficult to get along with sometimes. If I feel particularly bad it's as though I have to drag myself out of bed. I know that work and stress definitely add to the ttc pressure. I know that you love your family and you do find happiness with them. It's just hard when you want to add to that family and it's difficult when coupled with all of life's other stress. I suggest planning other fun activities for you all to do and trying to get as much rest as possible when you can. Perhaps create a family list of things you all want to do and try to do each one within a certain amount of time (1 week-1 year etc.). I know I can't give up on this, but I know there are days when it seems like it would be much easier if I could. I don't think you should either if it's something you want so badly. The only constant is that time will pass regardless of what we do and you might feel better knowing that you are doing all that you can instead of looking back and wishing you had done more. Come to us and talk when you feel this way. :hugs: Watch funny youtube/tv shows/movies when you feel down. Take a day to do all fun stuff that will make you happy and a fun day just for the family. I'm sure his rejection is about his medication and we know that men have delicate egos with all that happens downstairs. I'm sure it also has to do with his feeling as though he might be to blame and that he feels as though he hasn't been able to give this to you. I think a lot of men fault themselves during this process too, but they seem to handle it better. Perhaps set a time frame with your husband to try naturally and when to seek other options. Not like an ultimatum just like a point where he would be more open to consider other options. Perhaps we can find something that you could show him about IUI to ease his discomfort. Are the 2-3 times a month usually timed good with ovulation? Do you think you could get a different brand of opk or have the ultrasounds done to tell you when ovulation is imminent so you could plan bd right before it? It doesn't always have to be a lot of bd as long as it is timed just right. We're here for you in all steps of this journey.


----------



## nikkilucky77

I hope this is our month ladies! I would love to have a June baby :). 

Hopeful: Spotting after ovulation? Has that ever happened to you before?

Newbie: That is exactly why I love this forum...at least someone is in the same boat as you :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

nikkilucky77 said:


> I hope this is our month ladies! I would love to have a June baby :).
> 
> Hopeful: Spotting after ovulation? Has that ever happened to you before?
> 
> Newbie: That is exactly why I love this forum...at least someone is in the same boat as you :)

It was from dtd the day after ovulation. Cm wasn't as good anymore, but I wanted to make sure in case ovulation was late. It wasn't rough, but I wasn't really 'ready' for it. :winkwink: Plus we had bd Sunday-Thursday with two on Wednesday so I was probably a little tired.


----------



## ProfWife

@momwithbabies - other than us, who have you talked to about all this? You say your husband has anxiety issues (I've had those in the past...they SUCK), is he in counseling with the medication or just on medication?
I'll be totally honest, it sounds like the two of you may need individual counseling and/or couples counseling. 

You both sound like great parents. But you also need to have a great relationship (including intimacy). 

And I think both anxiety and the medication could be reducing the sperm counts...has he been tested?


----------



## mommyxofxone

momwithbabies - oh hun i hope it works out for you


cd9 here, probably going to o next weekend. somewhere around cd 15.


----------



## daddiesgift

I dont remember ever having ovulation/implanting spotting. This month after dtd I had bright pink spotting till the next morning, but like you ladies I think we were just too rough.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: The family list sounds like a great idea, and I know my kids would love it. As far as the timing goes, our 1-2 times a month is sometimes timed right, but this month is a loss. I think I'm 1 DPO, maybe even 2 DPO. We haven't had any sex. Actually, this is a month when we've had no sex. The last time I had sex was August 24th. That's pretty pathetic, I know. And if I tell him when I'm ovulating, he gets preformance anxiety and can't finish. He's told me that I shouldn't tell him when I'm ovulating. I don't even buy OPK's anymore because they're a waste of money. I can pinpoint ovulation fairly easily, and I know that when I have the fertile CM, it's go time. Plus, what's the point when we don't have sex anyway? I might try talking to him about a natural time frame, but I would think 3 years would be enough time. Maybe he just doesn't want this as badly as I do. I honestly can't answer that question. I need to talk with him, but at the same time, I need to try to keep his feelings in mind. He holds his feelings in, as men do, and maybe I just don't know everything. We shall see. Thank you, Hopeful, for your help. I feel bipolar at times with this TTC mess!!!


----------



## momwithbabies

newbie2013 said:


> I am so pleased that we all have a supportive group to talk to in tough times. We're here to listen, ladies, to everyone all the time. I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Afm - had spotting after dtd last night but nothing since. Dh thought we might have been a bit rough ;-) but I think it is af coming. Nothing on a cm check this morning but I'm doing the toilet dash every chance I get :-(

Yes, this group of ladies is awesome!!! Thank you for your support!


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife said:


> @momwithbabies - other than us, who have you talked to about all this? You say your husband has anxiety issues (I've had those in the past...they SUCK), is he in counseling with the medication or just on medication?
> I'll be totally honest, it sounds like the two of you may need individual counseling and/or couples counseling.
> 
> You both sound like great parents. But you also need to have a great relationship (including intimacy).
> 
> And I think both anxiety and the medication could be reducing the sperm counts...has he been tested?

My husband just does the medication, and it's worked wonders for his anxiety issues. He wants to come off of the medication because he hates the idea of being on meds the rest of his life. So, his doctor said that he could try lowering his dose and go from there. I've told my husband that I support him either way he goes. His sperm count hasn't been tested, but he doesn't want to try that. And that's awkward to talk about with him. I probably need to bring it up again, but right now, the intimacy issues seem like they need to be solved first. I agree with you that I, for sure, need someone to talk to about all of this, but I don't have time. I'm not too fond of our counselor at school, and she's never there after school to talk to anyway. I think, aside from having very little sex, our marriage is great. I know he loves me, I know he's faithful, and I know he would do anything for his children. He works hard and I just love him so much. He's my best friend, but maybe we do need to talk to someone. We're Catholic, but I don't feel comfortable talking to the priest because he's a family friend. I know he would never say anything, but the idea of him knowing about all of this is awkward. I hope that makes sense. I'm going to try to find time to talk with him, and I'll see what he says. I just wish this pain would go away and I could move on.


----------



## al335003

Momwithbabies: all I can say is ((((Hugs))) so sorry you are going through such a rough time right now


----------



## ProfWife

@momwithbabies - I understand. We're Baptist, but I work at the school affiliated with our church. As a result, practically everyone working at the church or counseling center we run know who I am by name and face. Even though we have rock-solid counselors, I have to balance my desire for counseling against knowing that as soon as I walk in, it will be known.

Is there another option besides your priest? I know that one IVF clinic in our city also has a monthly counseling group. We haven't gone, yet. If we end up with IUI being a step, it's something we'll do in conjunction.

As far as the hubs goes...does he react better within writing? I know sometimes I need to write to process a response to something and really get what I'm saying to come out with the right words and spirit of it.

My guess is that with the anxiety and performance issues, he's likely feeling like less and less of a man, and like you'll want him less and less. It's something I've discovered I've felt within our last year in myself. For several months, when I thought it was something solely my issue, I felt like my husband didn't desire me because of us only being intimate when timing and never at any other point. Now I know that he was feeling just as low as I was, saw me upset and it hurt him to see it since there's nothing he can do. Roses and candles can't create a baby on their own. He knows that a vacation doesn't solve that issue. 

Your hubs is likely just as broken over this as you are, but feels almost emasculated because he can't seem to do anything to solve it. Guys are natural fixers...and he can't simply fix this one.

Is there anyone who can watch your little ones and give you two some time, a weekend or overnight, to just get away and reconnect with each other by doing things that you two find mutually intimate (movies, long walk on a coast, sitting in some calm, peaceful place together, etc.) where you can exist without discussing babies or conception or anything other than how much the two of you love each other? (To be honest...I'm preaching to the choir...I could use a dose of this myself ;-) ).

:hugs: Praying for you.


----------



## ProfWife

@hopeful - I put in my data since January into Ovuline. It's actually conflicting with FF by at least 3-4 days. Most of the months that FF put crosshairs on the 13/14, Ovuline is actually putting on 16-18. Ovuline is also interpreting a 12 day lp rather than the 14/15 day I averaged with FF. 

If Ovuline is right...there's no question as to WHY we aren't pregnant yet. I'd be off by 3-4 days overall (and while sperm CAN live up to 5 days, is probably closer to 3ish). 

Have you seen the same thing happening?


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I've thought about writing my husband a letter before. I've even written one, but I didn't give it to him. Writing just helps me get my thoughts on paper, but I'll think about the possibility of him actually reading it. I've even thought about having him read my posts from this site, but that may be too much. I'm not sure of any counselors we have in this area, which is probably because I've never needed counseling before. Maybe I should call my doctor and see if they have any ideas. And I think we do need a weekend to reconnect. With work, we are both so busy and I think we miss out on just being together. I'm not sure if he's sad over all of this because he doesn't show emotions very well. I'm an open book, but he may be just as bothered by this as me. I just feel like as women, it's always on our minds because it deals directly with our body. Thank you for the thoughts, advice, and prayers. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## daddiesgift

I would just sit down and talk to him. You are only making yourself worse by bottling up because you are scared of hurting his feelings. Communication is key in any relationship. Dont be overly harsh or insensitive but tell him how you feel, why you are feeling stressed, how you feel about his rejection ect. Seriously dont think talking to him is going to make him worse, when you are about to break. Both of you need to get everything out there about everything.


----------



## melann13

@momwithbabies. I completely understand not wanting to talk to your own priest. I ADORE our pastor (I'm Lutheran) and could talk to him, but I would also consider calling another church of our same denomination to talk to a pastor there since you know they're coming from the same background/ideology, but you don't have see them each week in a different setting if you don't want.


----------



## nikkilucky77

ProfWife said:


> @hopeful - I put in my data since January into Ovuline. It's actually conflicting with FF by at least 3-4 days. Most of the months that FF put crosshairs on the 13/14, Ovuline is actually putting on 16-18. Ovuline is also interpreting a 12 day lp rather than the 14/15 day I averaged with FF.
> 
> If Ovuline is right...there's no question as to WHY we aren't pregnant yet. I'd be off by 3-4 days overall (and while sperm CAN live up to 5 days, is probably closer to 3ish).
> 
> Have you seen the same thing happening?

I have noticed that too! They had me on Oing on CD15 when most months I am 12 or 13. I don't know for sure which one to go with other than I should have bded more if it was the 15th. UGH...I think just going by cm and basal temps will be the way...no matter what ovuline says. Overall I do like it though.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm glad it's not just me. We're going to try going by theirs this month...couldn't hurt! :)


----------



## Kalush

Momwithbabies - :hugs: Sorry you are having such a rough time. I hope you figure out some ways to get through this. There were some good ideas posted. I like the idea to find things you guys all want to do and do them. We're great at putting things off we talk about doing, but it's so great when we actually go do them. I've also been writing down 3 good things about the day every night. It helps me focus on the good things more than the negative ones. I'm good at getting hung up on the negative and am really trying to change it. I agree with you, like the support of this thread.


I gave myself a bit of a time to let my thoughts mope around in my head. I'm feeling better about things today. I don't think we're going to do anything different with breastfeeding for the next month at least so going to just keep tabs on things and not hold out hope for anything to change. We are at some point going to give night weaning a try again, which could help. Look forward to getting news of some new bfp's from here soon!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I'm here for you! TTC can definitely drive us crazy and can cause rifts in relationships at times. I really hope you both can come to an agreement and work on making sure you both are happy and moving forward. :hugs: Take a few days and try not to focus on ttc/dpo/etc. Do you have fall break coming soon? Perhaps you can plan to get a lot of rest and try to put the focus on something else for just a bit (while still trying/talking about it if needed). I definitely understand the need for privacy and not wanting to talk to people who know you privately as well as in the school community. Do you think your doctor might be able to take the lead in a conversation about what you both could do? Perhaps your husband could read a book or something that deals with it from the male perspective. 

@ProfWife That's good advice. We should all take some time to share time with our partners minus ttc talk and pressure. I know I've been guilty of it and then made myself feel as though I shouldn't bring it up and then that made me feel bad because I felt bad and wanted to bring it up. :dohh: It's better now and my husband does comfort me, but I'm sure it still dominates more of my personal thoughts than his. I agree; men are natural fixers and get so lost and upset when they can't fix it. FF and Ovuline did match up this month for me, but I'll put my past information into Ovuline and see if the past months match up and let you know soon. Can you post a link to FF so we can see which seems accurate? Are they interpreting cm and temps differently?

@Kalush I'm glad you're feeling better! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

*Some good points to think about and maybe mention while discussing ttc:*

"You're not looking for a problem; you're just ruling one out."

"...can cause a strain in the marriage of couples trying to get pregnant. Some couples report problems with guilt, blame, depression, and decreased sexual activity after struggling..."

"For many men, infertility testing can conjure up nightmares of invasive and horrific testing&#8212;think q-tips up the urethra, or probing latex-gloved fingers. "There's a concept out there that men are going to come into a doctor's office and they're going to be violated&#8212;and that's really not the case,..."

"Remember that a woman who is trying to fall pregnant has made a committment to a major life changing experience - for many women this usually involves making some fundamental lifestyle choices!"

"...your partner usually won't be able to confirm a pregnancy until at least two weeks after conception or until her period is late. This means that for at least two weeks of every menstrual cycle, your partner is aware that she "might" be pregnant. It is difficult for a woman not to feel preoccupied under these circumstances."

"...the tendency for a woman to plan her life, including planning when she will have a baby, is common. Many women are accustomed to making a decision and acting on it, while conceiving a child does not fit into that mode of thought. This can be extremely frustrating in itself."

"Start by asking him why he doesn't want to be tested. He may be worried that he'll be diagnosed with a problem that will make your difficulty conceiving his "fault." He may also be afraid that he won't be able to produce a specimen, or concerned about a stranger "judging" or "scoring" him."

"Remind him that male fertility problems can be successfully treated most of the time &#8212; but they have to be diagnosed first."

"When we are ready for a baby, women tend to immediately start researching all of the things they can do to increase their chances of becoming pregnant. By the time the first baby making opportunity rolls around, they have already learned about their cycle, when they most likely ovulate and all of the resources that are out there in case it doesn&#8217;t happen as quickly as hoped.

Men on the other hand tend to take a more &#8220;wait and see&#8221; approach. You figure they have been practicing for this moment for years and are usually confident that their swimmers are up for the job and know what to do."
*
Sites for more information:*
Three Facts Every Man Must Know
A man's guide to IVF - from male's perspective
A man's guide to conception

*Tips for yourself:*
"1. Take time for yourself every day. Even if it&#8217;s five or 10 minutes where you put your feet up and zone out, it allows your body a quick recharge. When your life centers around trying to conceive the focus changes to the end result instead of the process. Don&#8217;t forget you are a part of the process, and it&#8217;s important you remain healthy, clear, and balanced.
2. Journaling is very important. It gets those negative emotions out of your head and allows you to check in with yourself about what is going on and then how you can flip it around to the positive.
3. If you are having a hard time staying positive during preconception, then put up note cards with positive words and phrases on them. At least you will read them and your brain will take note of them several times a day. Place one on your bathroom mirror, on your computer, in your car, taped to the back of your cell phone, etc. Repeat them aloud or in your head. Use words such as &#8220;create,&#8221; &#8220;beautiful,&#8221; &#8220;healthy body,&#8221; &#8220;balanced,&#8221; &#8220;normal cycle,&#8221; &#8220;healthy eggs and sperm,&#8221; &#8220;healthy cervical fluid,&#8221; &#8220;regular ovulation.&#8221; Try phrases such as &#8220;I am a healthy woman.&#8221; &#8220;My uterus and ovaries are ready to create a baby.&#8221; &#8220;My partner and I are wonderful parents.&#8221; Try using any word or phrase that makes you smile when you see them.
4. Don&#8217;t forget about date night. Another way to enjoy the preconception process is to re-create courting. Surprise each other with little gifts or cards. Go out to dinner, catch a movie, drink sparkling cider under the stars. It&#8217;s OK to have sex on your non-fertile days if you need to release some pressure!
5. Eliminate the negativity around you. Connect with positive people, read positive books, watch happy, positive movies. Don&#8217;t let negative people or images drag you down while you&#8217;re trying to conceive. Create healthy boundaries and buy yourself a &#8220;no&#8221; button. It&#8217;s OK to say &#8220;no&#8221; and put yourself first."


----------



## pathos

Once again i'm out :growlmad: :witch: has arrived safe and sound. 

I was very brave and I called my gyn. for an appointment. I am given a date in mid October. I do not know what to expect, probably they will not say HSG immediately, right?


----------



## mommyxofxone

@pathos i don't know. my friend with pcos was told to do clomid a few cycles, but that could be because her dh was very anti- anything helping with baby. she finally talked him into the hsg, and got pregnant naturally the cycle following. So if you can, def try the hsg because i've known more than one to get preg immediately following! and i can't stand waiting personally so i'd push for it.


----------



## KatyW

I hope you're all doing okay. I bought a German digital but broke the non-disposable part of it and can't bring myself to spend 17 Euro again (whoops). You would think with all my practice I would know not to pee on that part. I know I promised it so will look for some cheaper options :). First appointment is next week.


----------



## newbie2013

Ladies, have any of you had cervical erosion, had it cauterized and still conceived? A friend was discussing this with me on the weekend. I said I'd ask my support group!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Pathos: I'm sorry af showed up. :( hugs

Newbie: I haven't so I know nothing about that...sorry.

I'm about 10dpo and had a weird inner thigh pain last night when I was trying to sleep. Trying not to think too much about it but I have never had that. Anyone else ever have that? 

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## ClandestineTX

CD 8 here... having a lazy Monday to add to my lazy weekend... swear I'll do work shortly!


----------



## mummy2o

newbie2013 said:


> Ladies, have any of you had cervical erosion, had it cauterized and still conceived? A friend was discussing this with me on the weekend. I said I'd ask my support group!

Nope, as I got mine whilst being pregnant. But I have read another post ages ago that someone did. So from my guess its a yes. Not sure in about the time frame, but she did the first part and whilst waiting for the 2nd (NHS doesn't do anything fast) she got pregnant.

AFM: Saw midwife today. Complete waste of time. Got some blood in my urine so I need to pee for a doctor over the next 24 hours. Its not enough for them to be worried about though. Next appointment is my gender one on the 24th October. I'm thinking team pink, but will update you when 100%


----------



## stargazer0726

Hey everyone, just checking in. I had an 8 week ultrasound today and got to see the little flicker of our baby beans heartbeat. Baby is measuring a few days behind where I thought but that isn't really surprising since I have 31 day cycles. Things feel a little more real now but I am still in shock. I can't wait for everyone to see the flicker of their own baby's heartbeat!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, stargazer0726, great news!


----------



## mommyxofxone

so awesome!!! congrats!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, some of you may remember me from a few months back, I have a question. I am hoping someone can help me as I called the doctor but they cant get back to me until tomorrow. Here's the run down. As you know we started Fermera 5 mg for the first time this cycle so it's different. I also have a sinus infection and am on antibiotics which I got ok'd by the doctor. okay here goes, I went in Friday 9/20 for my cd 12 ultrasound which showed 2 eggs. two 21mm and 1 12mm. The decided to give me the Ovidrel injection which is new for me. I've taken the Noverall before though. The doctor told me I should ovulate 24-36 hours from the time it was given which was 1 pm Friday. She said that puts me at 1 am Saturday night/ Sunday morning. Now they always tell me there's no need to use an opk and I never really do wit the injection but I started to wonder if maybe something was wrong. I took an opk twice Friday, Saturday and sunday and they were all negative. Now I used first response which I think are junk because I've used them before and got a negative and then got a positive on a different brand with the same urine. But.. I tested today Monday, and got a positive which is way out from 24-36 hours. So... am I ovulating now or is the test faulty due to sickness and new drugs? Sorry this is so long. The trigger should of showed up by now. 

When I ejected the test there is one dark line on the stick and it looks like the same color as the line I ejected that said negative Saturday and sunday.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Dannixo: I think I would bd to make sure I don't miss my egg. Good luck!


----------



## al335003

This is me to the T:

"...the tendency for a woman to plan her life, including planning when she will have a baby, is common. Many women are accustomed to making a decision and acting on it, while conceiving a child does not fit into that mode of thought. This can be extremely frustrating in itself."

CD 8 today. Feeling okay, ready for another BD marathon! Speaking of, my doctor recommended BDing every other day between days 14-24, that may be helpful for those of you who are receiving different o dates between Ovuline and FF.

Good luck this month ladies!


----------



## RaeChay

Dannixo-
That's a hard question because of the meds you're taking...however it was my understanding that the effect of your fertility meds would more likely cause a false positive rather than a false negative (though antibiotics/febrile illness have been known to delay O, so...). I'm with you on thinking that first response opk's aren't the greatest, I had better luck with cb digitals. I'm guessing the whole point though is that you want to be sure for the next iui? If I remember right, your doctor wasn't putting a lot of stock into your ability to get pregnant without intervention? I guess what I might do is go out and buy an opk kit that you've found to be more reliable and use that, and maybe call your MD with your concern. Of course you can always take matters into your own hands and just bd when you think is right, if it can't hurt. 
While the doctor is saying dont use opk's, I think there's value in being involved in the process and advocating for yourself. Though keep in mind it may just be your meds causing the confusion.


----------



## River54

IUI went well today. I am to go for a beta in 2 weeks time regardless if AF comes or not to double check the count. So test date would be Oct 7. I am soo going to test before that, though I'll have to test out the trigger first.


----------



## athena87

Dannixo my thought would be the trigger could give you a false positive since ov tests pick up hcg. Which is probably why dr said not to worry about testing. Do you temp?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos I'm sorry. :hugs: I wish you didn't have to make the call, but I'm proud that you did because I know you've been waiting. It is brave! I know it will be a hard call to make if/when we make it to the point when we decide we need to call. This will most likely be in December/January if it doesn't happen by then. I'm not sure what their immediate suggestions will be, but I imagine it will be basic testing, blood work, and looking at levels. :shrug: Just think of this as an amazing first step toward your BFP. :hugs:

@KatyW Good luck at your appointment! That's so exciting! :flower:

@newbie2013 I haven't had it, but here is a link to some information about it. I did read in several places that it can be fixed or removed if necessary and that it shouldn't prevent fertilization or childbearing. There was one lady who had it and is currently pregnant with her third child. :thumbup: Here's a link to a discussion about it.

@nikkilucky77 Good luck!! I hope it's a good sign! :flower:

@ClandestineTX It's okay to be lazy sometimes...it's okay to be lazy sometimes. That can be our mantra. :haha: I start to feel antsy like I need to do something after too long, but it's nice when we can find time to rest. You have been very busy so you deserve to rest! :thumbup:

@mummy2o Oh! That's so exciting! I hope you're team pink if that's what you want! :happydance: Your comment about having the cervical erosion when you were pregnant made me wonder if that could be what's happening to you this time as well? Have they looked into that idea? I'm sure all is well and I can't wait to find out baby's gender!

@stargazer0726 That's amazing news and I bet one of the best things ever! Congratulations! Keep us updated. :happydance:

@Dannixo :hi: I would also recommend bding just in case and calling with your concern. Being sick and the antibiotics can mess us up for sure. I'm not sure if it works the same way or if antibiotics can affect you if you use the injection or if it is the ultimate control factor. I'm sorry it's so confusing. Good luck!

@al335003 That quote fits me perfectly as well. It's so hard for me (a person who loves lists, order, planning, quick and timed accomplishments) to take it slow and wait it out. It's not what I expected. I really wish I had known this a while ago and started earlier. HOWEVER, that quality in us may actually help us in getting there quicker! It's always nice to see af leave and know that you could potentially be making baby soon! Good luck! :flower:

@River54 I'm soooo, soooo hopeful for you! I'm glad it all went well and I will keep my fingers crossed for you! :flower:

AFM I'm CD 21 and 6 dpo (Tuesday) and just waiting. Please let there be amazing things going on inside! :) Happy fall as well! I hope we all fall pregnant and very soon! And remember sperm supposedly gets better soon because of the cooler temperatures so that could be a plus!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Thanks but pretty sure I am out...af is due Friday and last night I spotted a bit after dtd with dh. :( Plus my bb tenderness is diminishing like it usually does before af. I will keep you updated but I am pretty sure I am out.


----------



## mummy2o

nikkilucky77 said:


> Thanks but pretty sure I am out...af is due Friday and last night I spotted a bit after dtd with dh. :( Plus my bb tenderness is diminishing like it usually does before af. I will keep you updated but I am pretty sure I am out.

The time I spotted after dtd I ended up with a BFP so try and remain positive.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the links, Hopeful. I'll pass them on.

AFM - Yesterday started with a downer as my temp plummeted below my coverline. I knew AF was coming. My day was topped off with me literally falling in hole - yes, a hole! And I'm not talking a little dip in the garden or anything, I mean a proper hole! It matched my temp drop! It was at least a meter deep... and right in the middle of the playground at school (yes, it was roped off, and no, I shouldn't have been in that area). Luckily nothing is broken, just a severely bruised thigh but, of course, I'm the laughing stock of the school. Just think - even if you had a bad day, at least you didn't fall in a hole in front of 120 3rd and 5th graders!! (At least I've got a sense of humor!)

Anyway, AF hit me like a sledge hammer overnight as expected... :-( Tentative new testing date of 24th October and setting up a SMEP with DH for this month. He seems to be on board.

Nikky, any update from you?


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the links, Hopeful. I'll pass them on.

AFM - Yesterday started with a downer as my temp plummeted below my coverline. I knew AF was coming. My day was topped off with me literally falling in hole - yes, a hole! And I'm not talking a little dip in the garden or anything, I mean a proper hole! It matched my temp drop! It was at least a meter deep... and right in the middle of the playground at school (yes, it was roped off, and no, I shouldn't have been in that area). Luckily nothing is broken, just a severely bruised thigh but, of course, I'm the laughing stock of the school. Just think - even if you had a bad day, at least you didn't fall in a hole in front of 120 3rd and 5th graders!! (At least I've got a sense of humor!)

Anyway, AF hit me like a sledge hammer overnight as expected... :-( Tentative new testing date of 24th October and setting up a SMEP with DH for this month. He seems to be on board.

Nikky, any update from you?


----------



## nikkilucky77

newbie2013 said:


> Thanks for the links, Hopeful. I'll pass them on.
> 
> AFM - Yesterday started with a downer as my temp plummeted below my coverline. I knew AF was coming. My day was topped off with me literally falling in hole - yes, a hole! And I'm not talking a little dip in the garden or anything, I mean a proper hole! It matched my temp drop! It was at least a meter deep... and right in the middle of the playground at school (yes, it was roped off, and no, I shouldn't have been in that area). Luckily nothing is broken, just a severely bruised thigh but, of course, I'm the laughing stock of the school. Just think - even if you had a bad day, at least you didn't fall in a hole in front of 120 3rd and 5th graders!! (At least I've got a sense of humor!)
> 
> Anyway, AF hit me like a sledge hammer overnight as expected... :-( Tentative new testing date of 24th October and setting up a SMEP with DH for this month. He seems to be on board.
> 
> Nikky, any update from you?

Newbie: I'm sorry hun :(. I am pretty sure I am right behind you. My temp dropped but not yet beneath my coverline. I bet it will be here in the next few days. I will keep you updated. I spotted last night after dtd. 

On another note your story is kinda funny (sorry) but you seem to have a great sense of humor!


----------



## nikkilucky77

mummy2o said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks but pretty sure I am out...af is due Friday and last night I spotted a bit after dtd with dh. :( Plus my bb tenderness is diminishing like it usually does before af. I will keep you updated but I am pretty sure I am out.
> 
> The time I spotted after dtd I ended up with a BFP so try and remain positive.Click to expand...

Do you remember what dpo you were? I am about 10dpo (well last night)


----------



## Lazydaisys

I had inner thigh pain before my bfp. Very strange?! X


----------



## Lazydaisys

12 dpo for me today. Egg on the monitor and smiley on digital! You have to double check these things!!!! Especially when my monitor was low yesterday and all week and then suddenly jumped to peak. Good job Dtd Saturday, Monday and today. Was going for an every other day approach but that hasn't worked out. To be honest I'm just delighted to ovulate!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Hey ladies! Haven't posted in awhile but I've been stalking. :) nothing new with me...CD 10 and no ewcm and negative opks so far. Sticking to at least every other day of bd, but no supplements again this cycle. Should o in a few days. 

Started working on some knitting projects to keep me busy...knitting hats and scarves for my kiddos and a hat for hubby. Haven't gotten very far yet. Lol!


----------



## burgbrandy

Forgot to add that this cycle I've had the most steady temps ever so hopefully that means steady hormones and a sticky eggy! My insurance was finally processed so I'll have to get my hsg done next cycle and hubby will be getting an sa. Hopefully the Dr will try me on femera and actually monitor my cycle this time. Or maybe I'll get lucky with a bfp this cycle so I don't need anything next month!


----------



## ProfWife

Got official word from my doc about my SIS. I've been 100% cleared. Nothing present at all. My doc says she believes it was just a muscle contraction or perhaps a small build-up of some sort (endometrial lining or something). So, she said the next step, when we decide to take it would be timed intercourse with clomid. She, however, said there was no hurry. We're fine to also continue as we are without intervention since we're in the "unexplained" category now. 

I'll try to get some screen shots of my charts and put them up for comparison later. It's been QUITE a day with parent conferences all afternoon. Glad to be home with my feet up! :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

ProfWife said:


> Got official word from my doc about my SIS. I've been 100% cleared. Nothing present at all. My doc says she believes it was just a muscle contraction or perhaps a small build-up of some sort (endometrial lining or something). So, she said the next step, when we decide to take it would be timed intercourse with clomid. She, however, said there was no hurry. We're fine to also continue as we are without intervention since we're in the "unexplained" category now.
> 
> I'll try to get some screen shots of my charts and put them up for comparison later. It's been QUITE a day with parent conferences all afternoon. Glad to be home with my feet up! :)

Wow! P-T conferences already! You must be exhausted! Good news from your doc about being 100% cleared. Good luck hun!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 :hugs: I hope af stays away.

@newbie2013 :hugs: I'm sorry about the temp drop, falling into the hole, and that af came. :hugs: I hope you find some time to do something special for yourself. I updated your date. Good luck with the SMEP plan. I hear a lot of people like it. :thumbup:

@Lazydaisys I'm glad you're ovulating and things are getting back to normal!! I know it's a relief! Good luck! :flower:

@burgbrandy Knitting sounds fun. I really wish I could get back into projects like that. :thumbup: I'm glad you seem to be back to a more normal cycle for you. Yay for steady temps! I'm glad your insurance was finally processed and you have plans, but I hope you get your BFP and you don't even have to worry about it! Good luck! 

@ProfWife That's such great news! I'm glad you're all cleared and they are making plans for you. Do you think you will start the timed intercourse and clomid soon or try it naturally for a while longer? Being in the unexplained category is confusing, but I'm so glad they are not actually seeing something that will be more difficult. Yay for plans for the future and a good health report! 

AFM Just waiting... :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

hopeful where are you in your cycle? 

i got a faint line on an opk last night. no where near where it should be yet.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: when are you testing?

Good luck to those about to O and :hugs: to those for whom she-who-should-not-be-named is knocking at their doors. 

AFM... waiting to O :coffee: as patiently as possible, already started EOD marathon and just waiting...


----------



## melann13

Burgbrandy, I started knitting a couple years ago and hit it full force. I've done 4 sweaters and countless other little projects. Working on a log right now that will be a plush toy with a hole in it (in addition to the holes on each end of the log) for little knit critters to hide in. My plan was to work on it while we waited to find out gender, but it turned out that knitting "random" bark patterns was VERY time consuming since you can't look away from the knitting!. I still have a number of animals to do to go inside it, but may have to switch to some little girl stuff soon


----------



## gabbygabz

Just wanted to pop in for an update and thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. Unfortunately the news was as expected and though the gestational sac has grown from 15.5 to 17 cm in the last week, there's nothing inside and it's really over. Still waiting to hear from my OB on next steps but since my levels are still so high I think some sort of medical intervention will be in my future. I'm off to Napa tomorrow for a good friend's wedding so I'm hoping that will be a welcome distraction. I'll be taking a break from all things TTC for the short term (at least until I get some direction on my first IUI from the RE) but wishing you all the very very best and I'm sure I won't be able to resist stalking to check on all of your progress (and BFPs!). I know they're coming soon. Until then, take good care!


----------



## burgbrandy

That sounds so cute melann! I haven't done too much...I have one sweater, a few baby booties, and tons of scarfs while I was practicing different cable patterns and stuff. These hats will be my first project with double pointed needles. I have about 10 inches left to finish on one scarf and then I'm moving on to hats! Lol!


----------



## Lazydaisys

:haha:Update. Think I will be testing and getting bfp on October 10th after missed AF!:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## ProfWife

@Gabby - I am so sorry hun. :hugs: Words can't take it away, but I'm praying for you.

@Hopeful - We're thinking about it. I'm just now hitting this month's fertile window; so we have about 2 weeks to decide. Depends on stress levels with school and whether or not I can take the time away from school to get the u/s done. We were originally talking about not doing any interventions until after our anniversary (his parents come in town, Thanksgiving, then we leave for our vacation within 2 weeks). I'd prefer to be pregnant rather than not by Thanksgiving...but the u/s timing is so tricky and specific I'll need to make sure I can get it in my schedule.

AFM - EWCM in abundance. Unfortunately I went from being in the mood to really just wanting to cry. We lost one of the most influential parents at our school last night. I've taught both his sons. I had to announce it to the students. It's been a tough day.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sorry Gabby and ProfWife. :hugs: to both on having a rough time right now.


----------



## athena87

Prowife I'm so sorry. I'm going through something similar my former boss passed away two days ago. I loved her, she was the director of the preschool I worked at and she apparently took her own life. She leaves behind 2 children and 2 grandchildren. I'm so confused and sad I just don't understand.

Afm I just got a positive opk, cervix is ripe and I got lots of cm.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Sorry Gabby and Prowife :(...Hugs to both of you!!

Athena: GET BUSY ;)


----------



## nikkilucky77

I am just waiting for af...it is due Friday. I keep getting bfn's and I am 12 dpo today...if I was pregnant...wouldn't I get a hint of a line?? UGH...at this point I am just ready for af to come so I get try again next month lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful...you'd requested the charts for comparisons between Ovuline and FF since they were giving me consistently conflicting info.

Here are some of the months and the analysis it gave me of the past 4 months. I tried to put the months side-by-side in the pdf file. The date that is in the box on the ovuline graph was caused by my hovering over the top date for the "peak" of each month.

What do you think? Which is right?
 



Attached Files:







3monthreportovuline.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5









Comparison.pdf
File size: 481 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone I hope you get your positive soon! Good luck! :flower: I hope your daughter is feeling better too!

@ClandestineTX Yay to EOD and I see you already have W cm! Good luck! :flower: I hope this is the month for us both!

@gabbygabz I'm so sorry. :hugs: Please know we are here for you during this and afterwards when you do start ttc again. :hugs:

@Lazydaisys Date updated. Fingers crossed your plan happens and we celebrate your BFP on October 10th. :thumbup:

@athena87 It's always so hard when someone does that and it leaves everyone so confused. I hope her family finds peace. :hugs: Yay for the positive opk and cm. Good luck!

@nikkilucky77 I'd say you're still in until af shows or until the dreaded temp drop. :hugs: A lot of ladies do not get positives until after af is expected. I think we sometimes get so down because we hear of people getting early results, but it doesn't always happen and we can't always trust their dpo. 

@ProfWife I'm sorry about the parent from your school and that you had to announce it. :hugs: I hope you get your BFP this month and do not even have to worry about u/s timing or planning for the future. I hope we are both eating and enjoying the start of baby bumps on Thanksgiving. :) 

AFM I'm CD 22 and 7 dpo (Wednesday). AF can be due from next Monday-Thursday. It should most likely be later in that range since I think my lp is getting back to normal. I will probably wait to test until close to the end if my temps are still high unless I get earlier signs. :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

ProfWife said:


> What do you think? Which is right?

Great pdf and organization! I love that kind of thing. :haha: I used the three over six rule and basically outlined what each possible date would mean. (3 temps after O be 0.20 degrees F (0.1 degrees C) or more above the highest of the previous six with at least one being at least 0.40 degrees higher.) I know there are other ways to judge it and it doesn't always work out like this. Have you compared Advanced and FAM detectors on FF to see if they match?

May-June 
IF FF
O: CD 14 
-Highest of six previous: 97.71-ish
-3 dpo drops to lower than the .20 above highest, but this could be a fallback/secondary estrogen surge
-EWCM matches
-15 dpo
-Coverline if .10 above highest: 97.81-ish

IF OL (Ovuline)
O: CD 17 
-Highest of six previous: 98
-Six previous temps are .20 or lower than the CD 18 rise.
-All 3 temps would be above the .20 rule and the .40 rule
-No cm marked, but C the next day
-12 dpo
-Coverline: 98.10

June-July 
IF FF
O: CD 14
-Highest of six previous: 97.65-ish
-CD 10 temp is not lower than the .20 requirement for the first three dpo temps, but it could be a slow rise chart (I had one chart that had this type of slow .10 increase for a stretch of days as well)
-EWCM is marked after O date
-15 dpo
-Coverline if .10 above highest: 97.75-ish

IF OL
O: CD 16
-Highest of six previous: 97.8
-All three temps are higher than the six previous temps besides CD 16, but .10 is okay if slow rise.
-EWCM was on all four days preceding suggested date
-13 dpo
-Coverline: 97.90-ish

July-August 
IF FF
O: CD 12 
-Highest of six previous: 97.52-ish
-Three temps are not all .20 above the highest on CD 10. 
-EWCM is marked after O date
-13 dpo
-Coverline: if .10 above highest: 97.62-ish

IF OL
O: CD 14 
-Highest of six previous: 97.62-ish 
-1 dpo (CD 15 would be .10 above the highest temp which could just mean slow rise, but other two temps are .20 above
-EWCM happened on the prior day
-11 dpo
-Coverline: 97.72-ish

FF suggests:
Fertile time CD 12-14
LP 13-15

Ovuline suggests:
Fertile time CD 14-17
LP 11-13

I suggest bding from CD 10-18 just in case and especially on days when you have fertile cm. It can be EOD, or every day with fertile cm, or however it works at the time. I have read that we may get our most fertile cm a day or two before actual ovulation, but that's not always the case. It seems that if Ovuline is correct you may be getting your most fertile a day before. You don't have to start as early as CD 10 unless you notice fertile cm since it seems as though you might have ovulated on CD 12 only once if FF is correct. I would start at least by CD 12 or 13 if I didn't notice any fertile cm earlier. 

I can see how each site is interpreting it and I hate to chose which one is the most accurate. I hope the above information might provide some idea. I like to see the breakdown of information like that. Let me know if any of it doesn't make sense. Ultimately, I recommend watching cm around the CD 12-17 range that both sites give and bd as much as possible. I'm still working on getting my past information into Ovuline and I'll let you know if it's off for me as well. 

Does this seem like a good interpretation? Does anyone have other advice or idea?


----------



## KatyW

Gabby, so sorry, sweetie.


----------



## magicwhisper

Well midwife group session went good, she explained what would happen at appointments cry, just waiting on a call for my booking appointment now :D


----------



## pathos

H's sperm results sound good :happydance: apparently the problem is with me. i hope it is something they can fix or at least identify.


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies, dd is 100% better this am. happy and playing and singing. so glad!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

gabbygabz said:


> Just wanted to pop in for an update and thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. Unfortunately the news was as expected and though the gestational sac has grown from 15.5 to 17 cm in the last week, there's nothing inside and it's really over. Still waiting to hear from my OB on next steps but since my levels are still so high I think some sort of medical intervention will be in my future. I'm off to Napa tomorrow for a good friend's wedding so I'm hoping that will be a welcome distraction. I'll be taking a break from all things TTC for the short term (at least until I get some direction on my first IUI from the RE) but wishing you all the very very best and I'm sure I won't be able to resist stalking to check on all of your progress (and BFPs!). I know they're coming soon. Until then, take good care!

I didn't see this message yesterday for some reason. I'm so sorry, this is really shit:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hoping your distraction works a bit. Keeping busy is the key:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@magicwhisper That's exciting! I hope you get an appointment soon! :flower:

@pathos It's good news that your husband's sperm results are good! :thumbup: I hope you get good news too!

@mommyxofxone I'm glad she's better! :happydance:


I thought I would share some old/new shows that I'll be watching in the next few weeks: 

Shows that are back/will be back: Sons of Anarchy, Revenge, Scandal, Boardwalk Empire, The Mindy Project, New Girl, How I Met Your Mother, Modern Family, Nashville, Elementary, Big Bang Theory, Parks and Rec, Homeland, Once Upon a Time, Vampire Diaries, Beauty and the Beast, Arrow, The Walking Dead, American Horror Stories: Coven, Grey's Anatomy

New shows I'll try: Sleepy Hollow, Brooklyn Nine Nine, Mom, Marvel's Agents of SHIELD, Hello Ladies, that Rebel Wilson show, Once Upon a Time in Wonderland


I still can't believe Dexter ended last week and Breaking Bad will end this Sunday!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I've seen both Sleepy Hollow episodes so far, and I like them! Nice twist on an old story.


----------



## melann13

DH and I are really liking Brooklyn 99. Good show before bed as it puts us both in a light mood. I can't watch some of our favorites like Elementary and Person of Interest before bed. I have VERY vivid preg dreams and those shows don't help, so we always have to end the night with something funny, otherwise I toss in one of my Friends DVDs to send me off to dreamland :)
I still have VERY scary vivid dreams often, but certain shows tend to make them more violent.


----------



## River54

I've been watching 'Call the midwife'. There are only 15 episodes - and I am halfway through, but I quite like it. Set in the 1950s in London's East End.


----------



## KatyW

I love Call the Midwife, that's a good one. 

I can't believe Breaking Bad is ending. We're saving this week's episode to watch with next week's.


----------



## ProfWife

Loved Call the Midwife so much I read the memoir it's based on....beware if you do. There are some pretty graphic parts! I have been at deliveries before...but the book described them much more vividly than I remember them!!


----------



## magicwhisper

well i got my booking appointment with my midwife for october the 2nd

i now have to fill in pages of paper work :haha:

why is everyone suprised when i know my due date :dohh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

@magic i had the same issue with dd. my mw thought i was stupid when i told her my duedate, which was the date ff gave me from date of O. and well, weren't they all surprised when she was born on that exact date.


----------



## magicwhisper

:rofl: silly people :haha:


----------



## burgbrandy

Blaring positive opk this morning! Yay!


----------



## ProfWife

Woohoo! Get to work! :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

WSS^^^


----------



## burgbrandy

Unfortunately hubby and I have been fighting all day so its looking like bd is out for the night...we DTD this morning but he couldn't finish. :(


----------



## ProfWife

Make up BD can be some of the best BD. Bury the hatchet ;-)


----------



## burgbrandy

I am willing, but he is unable to just drop it. He's pissed cuz I met my sponsor (I'm in AA) at a coffee shop today while he was at work. he hates aa and thinks its a bullshit cult and he thinks its not fair that I went to a coffee shop without him. Ugh! We have been fighting via text since he went to work at 2.


----------



## ProfWife

:( I'm so sorry that's the situation. I have a dear friend who is now an AA sponsor after completing the steps. Still often attends 2-3 meetings to help others.

I wish I had words of wisdom for you. I don't think it's right for him to be so upset over a coffee shop...regardless of who you were there to talk to. :hugs:


----------



## burgbrandy

He hates coffee and I didn't pay. So I don't see why this is a big deal. Its the same as if she came to our house and I made coffee. He's super jealous of everything and absolutely hates aa. 

I've been sober almost 15 months now, finishing up step 9 now. He also hates the steps and thinks they are pointless. I have switched all my meetings I go to so that I go while he is at work so he can't get mad that we lose time that we could have been together. he refuses to meet my sponsor and won't go to a meeting with me to see what its really about and wants to hear nothing of my step work. ugh! He can be so controlling at times. This is pretty much the only thing we fight about. And it will last for days. might get a bd session out of him in the morning before he has time to think about it, but as soon as he's wide awake, we will be at it again.


----------



## ProfWife

Is there a reason for that? To me, if someone isn't okay with anything that is keeping their loved one sober, that's a reason for counseling. That just smacks of FAR too controlling of another person.


----------



## burgbrandy

I was already sober when we met and he's not a drinker so he doesn't understand how hard it can be. And he's against aa cuz he thinks its brainwashing and he calls it a cult. Not sure where he gets those ideas from. He thinks that husband and wife shouldn't go anywhere besides work without being together. he's kind of old school about relationships. he hates that I work cuz the husband should provide for the wife.


----------



## ProfWife

Hubs and I are about as conservative as it gets with being a couple (I'll stop working once a little one is here...we have no kids at all yet)...but the thought that you can't go anywhere without him? That smacks of a deeper issue with control. If you're okay with it, far be it for me to advise otherwise. I wouldn't be able to handle that.


----------



## burgbrandy

We go shopping without each other and on errands and stuff, but its the meeting someone in a public place that's the problem...his ex wife had an affair with 13 different men, so I can understand why he acts the way he does. But meeting my sponsor for coffee is ridiculous.


----------



## mommyxofxone

pos opk tonight!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow burgbrandy, sorry you're going through this. I understand the trust issues he may have and I figured maybe your sponsor was a man... But really platonic coffee is a no no? I agree with PP that I would not be able to deal with that. I had similar-ish disputes but regarding money when I was in counselling, it really hurt that he couldn't see the benefit of going to those appts so I could deal with some things, much like what aa is doing for you. It was hurtful to not have the support when you're trying to do something positive for yourself. I hope he sees your side on this and if not, don't give up! It's good that you've reaaranged your mtgs but he really shouldn't have a say. Hugs!


----------



## burgbrandy

Nope, sponsor is a woman. His ex would go out to the bar with men while he was at work and spend all of his money. So I get why he doesn't want me to go out without him, but it was coffee that I didn't pay for with my aa sponsor. Trust me, this is one thing I won't give up on...aa saved my life. I may compromise with him and meet her at my house or hers or the church, but I won't stop seeing her or going to meetings.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Good to hear burgbrandy! It sounds like you're doing really well! Keep it up! I definitely understand trust issues, I was cheated on multiples times throughout a 3 yr relationship and its hard to truly trust a new partner but there has to be a point where you have to realize that they are not the same person and just have faith in them. I hope he realizes this, because the mental anguish of always wondering where or who they're with is draining!


----------



## ProfWife

Ah - always a back story (I was picturing something akin to my ex-fiance who literally told me how to style my hair...talk about controlling!)

I hope you can come to a compromise on the meeting locations. I applaud you for not giving up on something that works. I've seen it change lives in positive ways!


----------



## burgbrandy

I love aa and my sponsor. its the one thing I won't budge on. We are always good at talking things out and making compromises on everything else but this. We make a compromise on it for me to only go to certain meetings and limit my sponsor time, but he still isn't happy so we fight some more. Men! Ugh!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Well af got me today :(. On to next month...although I'm not for sure I even want to be due in July. Don't get me wrong but I really wanted June and to have the summer off with my baby. GRR..if I have a baby in July then I really won't want to go back to school. I guess it's really going to happen when it wants to happen. 

Burgbrandy: I completely understand where your hubby is coming from. Sounds a lot like my hubby actually and I noticed he is younger than you (just like my hubby). Cheating really messes people up! Good luck and I hope you two can make up...with dtd :).

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX We're excited to check out Sleepy Hollow. We are recording the episodes so far. Our DVR is quickly filling up again. We are currently trying to watch the new shows and finish the Gilmore Girls. We had the entire series recorded and we're in the second season now! :haha: 

@melann13 We are really liking Brooklyn Nine-Nine too! I wondered if it would be too much like a sketch show, but I think it will be pretty good. :thumbup:

@River54 I haven't heard of Call the Midwife. I'll have to check it out. :flower:

@KatyW You watched Dexter too, right? Without giving too much away, did you like the end? I am still deciding if I like how it ended. I have a better ending sorted, but I guess I understand it. I'm so excited for Breaking Bad. I hope it's a good ending, although you know there might not be much 'good' about it. :thumbup:

@ProfWife Delivery is probably the one thing I haven't researched quite as in-depth as everything else ttc. I'm saving that bit of research up for when I'm properly pregnant. :haha: I've been around so many women after giving birth, but I know it will be crazy when it's me. 

@magicwhisper That's not too long of a wait! That's so exciting! :flower: I agree with mommyxofxone. I'd guess most people who were not actively trying to conceive are a lot less informed and doctors/midwives are probably surprised when you know those types of things ahead of time. 

@burgbrandy :hugs: I think you're doing the right thing if it is something you needed to work on. I hope you make up soon and get to bding. Good luck!! 

@mommyxofxone Yay!! Good luck!! :happydance:

@OurLilFlu Happy 19 weeks! :happydance:

@nikkilucky77 I'm sorry. :hugs: If you have baby in July you should still get some time off in August, right? I know it sucks when you have one plan in mind and it changes on you. :hugs: I know you'll be so thrilled when you do get your BFP even if it's not at the time you planned. It seems that as each 'perfect' month I have planned passes that I try to envision how the next month could be perfect and I always want it just the same. I really hope we both get our BFPs very soon. 

AFM I'm CD 24 and 9 dpo (Friday). My temps have ranged from 97.20-97.60 throughout the lp and dropped to 97.14 yesterday (8 dpo). Today it jumped to 97.70 which is the highest so far (9 dpo). My usual lp is 12-14 days so I knew that drop was probably not a bad thing, but that didn't stop me from obsessing about it all day yesterday. :winkwink: I'm not sure that the drop and rise mean anything yet. It makes me a little hopeful (or at least glad that it came back up and that my lp doesn't seem likely to change after the drop), but I'll be watching temperatures for the next few days to see if it means anything. Please let it mean something good!! :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: You are right, I would still get some time off in August. Plus I will be happy whenever I do get a bfp. I just am starting to feel like it is never going to happen. (That could be af talking though). Plus I had a pap to make sure I was ready to rock and my pap came back abnormal. This isn't the first time for me to have that. In fact last time I had cells that were hpv. They removed them and stuff but here we go again. Ugh and my doctor is super cool and stuff. She even said during my pap that my cervix looked great so I was so sad to hear that there is some abnormalities again. My appt is October 10th to see what is happening and see if we need cells removed again. I just worry that it is going to affect my fertility. Plus October 10th is smack dab in my fertility window...so next month probably is going to be a bust. Hopefully we can get back on track in Nov or Dec.

Your temps sound good, Hopeful!! I really hope this is your month!


----------



## burgbrandy

Managed to have some nice "let's put differences aside so we don't ruin this cycle" bd. ;)


----------



## nikkilucky77

YAY! Good deal :)


----------



## athena87

Hey ladies wanted to stop in. Got a pos opk wed, yesterday and today but no temp spike yet.


----------



## Hopeful2014

nikkilucky77 said:


> Hopeful: You are right, I would still get some time off in August. Plus I will be happy whenever I do get a bfp. I just am starting to feel like it is never going to happen. (That could be af talking though). Plus I had a pap to make sure I was ready to rock and my pap came back abnormal. This isn't the first time for me to have that. In fact last time I had cells that were hpv. They removed them and stuff but here we go again. Ugh and my doctor is super cool and stuff. She even said during my pap that my cervix looked great so I was so sad to hear that there is some abnormalities again. My appt is October 10th to see what is happening and see if we need cells removed again. I just worry that it is going to affect my fertility. Plus October 10th is smack dab in my fertility window...so next month probably is going to be a bust. Hopefully we can get back on track in Nov or Dec.
> 
> Your temps sound good, Hopeful!! I really hope this is your month!


I totally understand the feeling of not being sure it will actually happen. I think my fear increases as time passes as well. I'm sorry to hear that there may be abnormalities and that your appointment is during your fertile time. :hugs: I hope it all clears up and that it doesn't interfere with next month. Will she just be examining on the 10th or actually doing something if they are still there? Hopefully it's just an exam and you will still be on track for October. :hugs: I can't wait until we get our BFPs.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy That's very good! We both want it so badly that we sometimes come together on the idea that it's important and we don't want to miss a chance even if we're tired or if it's been going on for days. Good luck! :flower:

@athena87 It could be a slow rise or yesterday or today could be the official positive and temp will go up in a day or so. Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful2014 said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful: You are right, I would still get some time off in August. Plus I will be happy whenever I do get a bfp. I just am starting to feel like it is never going to happen. (That could be af talking though). Plus I had a pap to make sure I was ready to rock and my pap came back abnormal. This isn't the first time for me to have that. In fact last time I had cells that were hpv. They removed them and stuff but here we go again. Ugh and my doctor is super cool and stuff. She even said during my pap that my cervix looked great so I was so sad to hear that there is some abnormalities again. My appt is October 10th to see what is happening and see if we need cells removed again. I just worry that it is going to affect my fertility. Plus October 10th is smack dab in my fertility window...so next month probably is going to be a bust. Hopefully we can get back on track in Nov or Dec.
> 
> Your temps sound good, Hopeful!! I really hope this is your month!
> 
> 
> I totally understand the feeling of not being sure it will actually happen. I think my fear increases as time passes as well. I'm sorry to hear that there may be abnormalities and that your appointment is during your fertile time. :hugs: I hope it all clears up and that it doesn't interfere with next month. Will she just be examining on the 10th or actually doing something if they are still there? Hopefully it's just an exam and you will still be on track for October. :hugs: I can't wait until we get our BFPs.Click to expand...

She may have to remove cells if there are abnormal ones so then I can't dtd for at least one week. If there is nothing then I am in the clear. I am hoping and praying it is nothing. Cause I did read that if you have sexual activity before your pap it can read abnormal. :blush: All I can do is dtd on the 7th and 8th (not the 9th since I can't dtd 24 hours before) and hopefully that might be enough since the pap won't affect anything even if they remove cells according to webmd. And yes I CAN'T WAIT TIL WE GET OUR BFPs :hugs:


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful, I do watch Dexter but we've got to catch up on it (we like to watch our tv in episodes back to back). Last season was a little disappointing so I'm wondering what I'll think. Breaking Bad is killing me, though, it's so intense. Ahhh. In true tragedy form, I think everything's unraveling for Walt. It's probably one of the best-made shows I've ever seen. I don't want it to end...


----------



## Lazydaisys

I have the fear its not going to happen. Sometimes I feel like Im in a bubble watching all my happy friends get bfp and child after child whilst I'm still waiting. I'm a ridiculous impatient person. 2 years of ttc but many more of preparing for ttc. Will it ever end??

Hopefully it's just going to take a bit longer for us girlies.


----------



## al335003

Wellllllllll!!! My Hubby's sperm analysis came back normal! woot woot! So, we are officially diagnosed "unexplained infertility". They are sending my chart to the fertility specialist next week and I believe the specialist will call me to schedule a consult. I'm hoping to get in before the holidays. I can't say I'm excited or happy about this but to say "I'm pleased" is okay I guess. I'm just so done with test after test, I'm hoping we can get right into some type of treatment (clomid?) or a plan towards treatment (IUI). 

I'm CD 13 today, seem to have ewcm so ready to "get to work"! Ran my 7th 5k this AM and won 1st overall female, so I'm feeling pretty great! I hope it carries on through expected AF and to a BFP! 

Good luck to those waiting for AF hopefully she stays away!


----------



## ProfWife

We're in the "unexplained" category as well (or at least will be as of mid-October).

Not sure what's going on with me this month. I've normally had a temp shift clearly by now...but no such luck...


----------



## daddiesgift

The Dexter ending blew my mind! Okay maybe not but it didnt end how I thought but the more I did think about it, it ended well. 

Agreed Breaking Bad is awesome and Im sad to see it go!


----------



## athena87

Hopeful I had a spike today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## melann13

@Nikkilucky
I had a pap scheduled for CD 13 back in April. I was terrified it would ruin my chances. I ended up not needing the pap, just a general pelvic exam, but I asked my OB to use pre-seed (which I had brought with) instead of his surgical lube. He laughed but said sure, of course. That's the month I got my BFP, so maybe the little bit of extra action down there was helpful ;)


----------



## nikkilucky77

melann13 said:


> @Nikkilucky
> I had a pap scheduled for CD 13 back in April. I was terrified it would ruin my chances. I ended up not needing the pap, just a general pelvic exam, but I asked my OB to use pre-seed (which I had brought with) instead of his surgical lube. He laughed but said sure, of course. That's the month I got my BFP, so maybe the little bit of extra action down there was helpful ;)

GREAT IDEA! My doctor is great so she would probably do the same :). I will bring my preseed too! Thank you so much for that...I needed it :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@KatyW We have some shows that we watch back to back too. I don't think this season of Dexter was too disappointing. It felt fresh and not like a last season at all. I almost wondered why and how they could wrap everything up in just one season. :thumbup: Do you watch the Talking Bad episodes after Breaking Bad? If not, it's a special where the actors/actresses/creators/celebrities come on and talk about the previous episode and they show extra material. Walking Dead had Talking Dead as well. It's good. I thought I would mention in case you don't because tonight's episode is supposed to be an hour and they will discuss everything. I'm excited!

@Lazydaisys I can't wait until we get there and we can celebrate together! I'm committed to you ladies! BFP to diapers!! :hugs:

@al335003 I'm so glad his analysis came back normal! That's great plus I hope it moves you forward with whatever plans your specialist comes up with soon if you need them! :happydance: Congratulations on the 5k and your win!! :bodyb: Yay for the ewcm and good vibes! Good luck!!! 

@ProfWife I looked at your chart on mymonthly. I'd guess that ovulation is coming soon. When do the different sites predict it will happen? :hugs: I hope it happens soon or that you get your shift soon if it has happened. Good luck!

@daddiesgift How are you? :flower:

@athena87 Yay! :happydance: I know it's a relief when it finally happens! It looks like good timing. Good luck!

@melann13 Good advice! :flower:


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies. 7 month of ttc our 6th and starting Af 2 days early, Also negitive test yesterday so was expecting it! I knew from the beginning that with it taking over 2 years to conceive my last 2 babies it was gonna take a while again! But was still hopeful that MAYBE it could be earlier. :(


----------



## burgbrandy

Temp spike thus morning and opk was almost negative. 2 more high temps to confirm o! So glad we got in some bd.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: FX your temps are promising!

@Nicki: can you just push the appointment back a week?

AFM... nothing really going on, just waiting to O...


----------



## ProfWife

@hopeful...they were predicting Friday-Monday depending on the site. My temp spiked this morning, so I'm guessing it was probably yesterday (which was Ovuline's 10 day). Looks like we're unofficially in the TWW.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hi, everybody! I am past ovulation for sure, but I don't know how many days. I'm guessing only a few DPO. It doesn't matter this cycle because we haven't had any sex. That's a 100% guarantee that I'm not pregnant, lol. Here are the symptoms I'm having:

Headaches
Sleeplessness
Loss of appetite
Dizziness
Dry, scratchy throat (fall is allergy season for me)

Something else must be going on, but it's funny how I trick myself every month into being pregnant and nothing. Husband and I agreed to step up the romance and put sex back into our marriage, even when we are dragging. We've agreed to Wednesday and Saturday nights (except for those special lady days). It's scheduled, which is kind of funny, but hopefully it will work. I miss sex. I'm only 30...not 90!!! 

Ladies, I wish you the best. I'm unofficially taking a break from TTC and am focusing on my marriage and sex. I'll be on every now and then to check on everybody and catch up, but I'm going to keep my distance from obsessing over fertile CM and symptom spotting. If any of you ladies pray, please pray for my husband and me. We do love each other a lot, so I have faith everything will work out one way or the other.


----------



## ProfWife

Praying for you, hun. Just make sure that even scheduled nights get some flexibility. Sometimes it's better to be intimate through cuddling or talking if one or both of you aren't in the mood. I've found that if it's out of obligation or schedule, it's just as likely to make me resentful as anything else. That's a risk we took this cycle as one night we just were both wiped and had nothing really to give each other, even though it was a "green light" night. 

Hubs and I are trying to stick to a 9pm cut off time where we just read or spend time together rather than our separate worlds. It's tough, but worth the time sacrifice. :)


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife said:


> Praying for you, hun. Just make sure that even scheduled nights get some flexibility. Sometimes it's better to be intimate through cuddling or talking if one or both of you aren't in the mood. I've found that if it's out of obligation or schedule, it's just as likely to make me resentful as anything else. That's a risk we took this cycle as one night we just were both wiped and had nothing really to give each other, even though it was a "green light" night.
> 
> Hubs and I are trying to stick to a 9pm cut off time where we just read or spend time together rather than our separate worlds. It's tough, but worth the time sacrifice. :)

Yes, we did discuss that there will be times when sex isn't possible. Those nights will be cuddling or just being with each other in some way. I'm just happy we have some kind of plan to focus more on our marriage and less on baby making.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey just checking in - 6dpo. Anybody else???? Mild cramping and bad mood. Hoping these symptoms are good and not early pmt. xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

1 dpo. not very exciting


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 :hugs: I'm sorry. It *will* happen. I know we all wish it would be earlier though. :hugs: 

@burgbrandy I'm glad you two made up in time and that your cycle seems to be back to normal after last month! Good luck! :flower:

@ClandestineTX Thanks! Oh my! My temps continue to impress, but I'm so afraid that I'll wake to a drop. I'll add them at the bottom on the post. I will plan to test in the next couple of days if my temps are still high. (Please, Please, Please) :haha:

@ProfWife Yay for the temp spike!! :happydance: My O day was Ovuline's 10 day too. I really hope it does help us! Good luck! :flower:

@momwithbabies Sometimes stepping back is like stepping forward. I'm sure it is something that you both want and will still think about, but it could help to not focus on everything quite as much. (I know that's hard!) I'm so glad that you both are working on your marriage together and I think that will help everything move in the right direction. I hope you do come around because I like talking to you even without the ttc. :) I wish you luck and I really hope this is what leads your family to a happier time and a BFP. 

@Lazydaisys My fingers are crossed tightly for you! :flower:

@mommyxofxone :) I'm also very hopeful for you! Very exciting things could be happening inside right now! :thumbup:

AFM Check out my chart. I'm scared I'll wake to a temp drop any day now. LP is usually 12-14. There is no temp for CD 21 because I hardly slept at all and rushed out before really being able to do anything. That was the first day I haven't taken my temperature since March. :| Temps do seem high. There was a nice-but alarming on the day of-8 dpo drop and nice temps following. I really hope this is it, but I'm so afraid it will not be it. I'm almost too nervous to mention it because I think it might jinx it. I only have expensive tests right now, which is probably what deterred me from testing today. I might test in the morning if my temp makes me happy enough. :haha: Or I might wait because we are going shopping tomorrow so I might get a cheap test to use first. :haha: This all hinges upon what my temp does in the morning. Oh, the joys of ttc. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







sept-oct.jpg
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## KatyW

Nice chart, Hopeful, I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

chart looks loely hopeful!!!! fx'd for you!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Chart looks beautiful! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## melann13

@Hopeful, chart is looking good!
@Nikkilicky- also some websites say not to have sex for like 48 hours before a pal. I ignored that completely. I think we BD the night before. I figured if it came back abnormal I'd know why and just do the redo. I think she was actually conceived on CD 15, 2 days after the pelvic, but who knows what day the lucky spermy was from. It's a girl, so maybe an earliler one.;)


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you, Hopeful!


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful- 
I think this is your month, I really do.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I hope this is your month hopeful xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

Thanks ladies! It means a lot to me. We are going shopping and will get the cheaper tests. I'm not sure if I will test tonight or in the morning. I'm 12 dpo (Monday) and my temp was up again!! 97.88 which is higher than yesterday and the second highest of the cycle so far. I am really hopeful, but I know nothing is certain yet. It was so hard not testing this morning. Thanks for the encouragement. It definitely helps. :flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooo hopeful! That sounds so promising! Great job holding off testing!! Like the others I have a feeling this is the 'right' month!


----------



## Tangerine

Hi ladies... I'm not sure if some of you will remember me, I was posting a few months ago when I had an early loss. I decided to take a "mental break" from all things TTC until the 3 months my doctor recommended had passed and we were ready to seriously try again. We continued to do temps, and tried out using some cheapie OPKs last month but just BD whenever we felt like it. I got a BFN on an internet cheapie at 12 DPO and we only managed to BD once in the fertile window so I was convinced we were out. I've had a long 16 day LP since the last m/c so was just waiting to see my temp drop and get ready to TTC "for real" next month. 

At 14 DPO I woke up to a HUGE temp spike. So I jumped out of bed and was stunned to see 2 perfect lines on an internet cheapie HPT, and then even darker ones on a FRER! :bfp: :happydance: <3

I saw my doctor for a quick visit last Tuesday, confirmed our BFP and we are going for our first prenatal visit on Thursday. We couldn't find a midwife that would take us with my health issues/risk level and distance (we're in a rural area about 1 hr from the nearest big city) so we're seeing my GP until it's time to transfer to OB care. 

My EDD is May 30, 2014, which is also the day I turn 30! When I told my sister I said she needed to STOP planning my surprise birthday party and start planning a baby shower instead. :haha: If everything goes well I probably won't be in any condition for birthday festivities at that time. 

So far I'm feeling really positive about this finally being our sticky little one. It's still early days but I'm feeling fantastic (yucky morning sickness and all), and our 2 previous losses both happened very early before 5 weeks. It's definitely scary, but we are staying positive and will hopefully feel a lot safer once we have our first scan. 

:dust: :hug: Big hugs and sticky baby dust to those who are still trying, I really hope you will all get your BFPs soon! <3:flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Tangerine said:


> Hi ladies... I'm not sure if some of you will remember me, I was posting a few months ago when I had an early loss. I decided to take a "mental break" from all things TTC until the 3 months my doctor recommended had passed and we were ready to seriously try again. We continued to do temps, and tried out using some cheapie OPKs last month but just BD whenever we felt like it. I got a BFN on an internet cheapie at 12 DPO and we only managed to BD once in the fertile window so I was convinced we were out. I've had a long 16 day LP since the last m/c so was just waiting to see my temp drop and get ready to TTC "for real" next month.
> 
> At 14 DPO I woke up to a HUGE temp spike. So I jumped out of bed and was stunned to see 2 perfect lines on an internet cheapie HPT, and then even darker ones on a FRER! :bfp: :happydance: <3
> 
> I saw my doctor for a quick visit last Tuesday, confirmed our BFP and we are going for our first prenatal visit on Thursday. We couldn't find a midwife that would take us with my health issues/risk level and distance (we're in a rural area about 1 hr from the nearest big city) so we're seeing my GP until it's time to transfer to OB care.
> 
> My EDD is May 30, 2014, which is also the day I turn 30! When I told my sister I said she needed to STOP planning my surprise birthday party and start planning a baby shower instead. :haha: If everything goes well I probably won't be in any condition for birthday festivities at that time.
> 
> So far I'm feeling really positive about this finally being our sticky little one. It's still early days but I'm feeling fantastic (yucky morning sickness and all), and our 2 previous losses both happened very early before 5 weeks. It's definitely scary, but we are staying positive and will hopefully feel a lot safer once we have our first scan.
> 
> :dust: :hug: Big hugs and sticky baby dust to those who are still trying, I really hope you will all get your BFPs soon! <3:flower:

:hi: I remember you! Congratulations! That's such amazing news and I'm so glad you are back to share it with us! I love your positive attitude. I hope this is your forever baby and it will be so sweet to have the same birthday. Please keep us updated! :happydance: May I add your BFP to the front list?


----------



## athena87

I'm 3 dpo now, woohoo. Hopeful I really hope you get your bfp. I'm with everyone else. I think this is your month.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tangerine

Hopeful2014 said:


> :hi: I remember you! Congratulations! That's such amazing news and I'm so glad you are back to share it with us! I love your positive attitude. I hope this is your forever baby and it will be so sweet to have the same birthday. Please keep us updated! :happydance: May I add your BFP to the front list?

Yes, I would be very happy to have our BFP added to the list. :flower:

Thank you so much. I just feel like our last loss didn't hurt *any* less because I tried to be cautious or "not get too attached too early." This time I am determined to enjoy every moment of this pregnancy, no matter what. :thumbup: 

Your chart looks fantastic btw, and good for you not being tempted to test too early... Like I said, I got a BFN at 12 DPO but at 14 DPO I had 2 perfect lines. Then this on 15 DPO:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/trystianity/BFP-09-21-13_zps23537cc1.jpg

OH was just thrilled to see it on the digi! He said it felt much more real for him to see it written clearly on the display in black and white. I think they are made for convincing skeptical male partners. :haha:


----------



## KatyW

Tangerine, so happy for you, I remember you on here a few months ago. Congratulations :).

Hopeful, eagerly watching for news of test results :) for you


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats tangerine! I remember you too!


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats Tangerine.


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats!

Got cross hairs this morning! Officially 3 dpo! And all detectors agree for once! I was worried with a small fallback rise that they would get confused. Lol!


----------



## pathos

Congrats Tangerine :happydance:

Hopeful, when are you :test:ing? :dust:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@athena87 Yay for crosshairs! My fingers are crossed for you!!! :flower:

@Tangerine :happydance: I'll add it to the front! I am so happy for you. I agree that having it written out like that makes people feel so much better. I can't wait to read those words! I'm sure it makes it feel more real. :flower:

@KatyW Thanks! I am waiting eagerly to test!! :) I hope it's positive. It feels good so far, but I worry.

@burgbrandy Yay for 3 dpo!! I love when all the detectors actually agree. Good luck! :flower:

@pathos :) I want to test right now. :haha: We did not find any of those cheap Walmart tests yesterday. There was another lady there who looked around and then left the aisle too. I guess a lot of people are testing soon! We decided to wait until today (13 dpo, Tuesday) to test. My husband has a meeting this morning that he has been working on and we decided to wait until he's back just in case it's not positive so he didn't have to worry about it during it. But my temp was high and I think we will test today! I really want to see two lines. I want two dark, everlasting lines. :) I will let you all know as soon as we test!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats tangerine!!!!! how amazing!!!!!!!

@athena i think we are 3dpo together. moving so freaking slow isnt it??


----------



## melann13

Congrats Tangerine! Celebrate every day. I always include in my night time prayers "God, thank you for another day of being pregnant."
Sometimes there are aches and pains etc, but I have never lost sight of how incredibly blessed I am every day to be pregnant. Embrace it. I didn't buy things til later on, especially having miscarried before, but I was still thrilled about it.


----------



## athena87

Mommyofone, im 4 dpo today and my temp stayed up so I'm happy I've been so nervous that it was a fluke, because I haven't ovulated since probably February. I ordered Clomid from an overseas pharmacy which I know can be dangerous but I did research before I did. My obgyn wouldn't prescribe it cause dh had a low sperm count so I was tired of sitting around and waiting. I've had a few people ask me where, but they haven't been through all the testing or had their dh tested so I told them to go to a doctor because they don't know they need. I know I need it, I don't ovulate period. 

Burg brandy I had a fallback too and it made me sooooo nervous.


----------



## lesh07

Feeling really down this month after Af coming early. Really want to be pregnant now and be looking forward to scans and midwife appointments. I can't stop crying. :(


----------



## daddiesgift

Hopeful- :coffee: soooo have we tested yet?! I have no idea how to read your chart but from what you say it sounds promising! :thumbup: I got my faint positive on 13dpo on a cheapie so theres a chance it can show up now!!


----------



## daddiesgift

lesh- So sorry love :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Tangerine said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: I remember you! Congratulations! That's such amazing news and I'm so glad you are back to share it with us! I love your positive attitude. I hope this is your forever baby and it will be so sweet to have the same birthday. Please keep us updated! :happydance: May I add your BFP to the front list?
> 
> Yes, I would be very happy to have our BFP added to the list. :flower:
> 
> Thank you so much. I just feel like our last loss didn't hurt *any* less because I tried to be cautious or "not get too attached too early." This time I am determined to enjoy every moment of this pregnancy, no matter what. :thumbup:
> 
> Your chart looks fantastic btw, and good for you not being tempted to test too early... Like I said, I got a BFN at 12 DPO but at 14 DPO I had 2 perfect lines. Then this on 15 DPO:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/trystianity/BFP-09-21-13_zps23537cc1.jpg
> 
> OH was just thrilled to see it on the digi! He said it felt much more real for him to see it written clearly on the display in black and white. I think they are made for convincing skeptical male partners. :haha:Click to expand...

Congrats hunni. H&H 9 months to you. xx


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats tangerine!!!


----------



## mummy2o

Hopeful could be implantation dip at 8dpo which is pretty common to have a dip then. Mine was early and I know that, but then again I have a short lp so the sooner the better. It is looking pretty good though.


----------



## Tangerine

melann13 said:


> Congrats Tangerine! Celebrate every day. I always include in my night time prayers "God, thank you for another day of being pregnant."
> Sometimes there are aches and pains etc, but I have never lost sight of how incredibly blessed I am every day to be pregnant. Embrace it. I didn't buy things til later on, especially having miscarried before, but I was still thrilled about it.

Oh thank you, that's a beautiful prayer for the end of your day. We aren't at all religious but taking a moment to feel grateful every day is so important to me too. We aren't buying anything yet either, other than a few necessities for me. I do want to pick up some nice wool yarn ASAP so I can get a head start on knitting, though. 

lesh07 - :hugs: Sorry the witch got you with the sneak attack, it's just awful. :hugs:

ETA: I didn't have any kind of "implantation dip" or any sign at all until the huge spike at 14 DPO. I did have a fallback rise this cycle. My chart is here if anyone wants to see it... I've always been a sneaky chart stalker. :blush:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ed1c9/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## magicwhisper

wooo another may bay congrats :happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, Tangerine!!!

@Hopeful... I'm trying to wait patiently.... it's really hard BTW!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry Lesh. Sometimes it just feels so bad. Xxxxx
Treat yourself or plan something nice. I know won't fix anything but might make things bearable for the meantime.


One good thing about ttc. 

Everybody at work is super stressed as we have a new boss and he's changing everything and some of the children at work have severe behaviour issues. I feel chilled like I'm the calm one for once looking in on it and trying to not let it affect me. Every time something stressful happens -like four phone calls before work this morning to say staff wont be in- I'm like- oh dear musnt get stressed as ive got to keep my baby makng zen.Think I'm soooooo ttc self absorbed at the moment I'm not finding work all consuming for a change!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations Tangerine!!


----------



## melann13

Tangerine, I bought yarn the day I got my BFP :). I started knitting at 8 weeks along after my early ultrasound. This was my first project. I've been working on a toy ever since that has taken FOREVER!
H&H 9 mos.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Hat and Mittens.jpg
File size: 71.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyxofxone

any word from hopeful???

lesh i'm so sorry hun xxx


----------



## mummy2o

lesh07 said:


> Feeling really down this month after Af coming early. Really want to be pregnant now and be looking forward to scans and midwife appointments. I can't stop crying. :(

I know its annoying AF came early but it could mean you didn't ovulate that month and your body was like, well no point beating around the bush, lets get on with the baby making. Also your more likely to get pregnant after a shorter than average cycle. Not sure how much truth there is to that or if its an old wives tale, but either way think this will be my month!


----------



## River54

melann - nice knitting!

Hopeful - any news?


----------



## burgbrandy

Beautiful mellan! I've finished one scarf and I'm currently working on a hat. Lots more to go! Lol!


----------



## Kalush

Gabby - :hugs: I'm so sorry. 

Sorry to those af got.

Tangerine - Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months!

Hopeful - Good luck, hope it's your month!

afm - I've been keeping up reading, but trying to step away from thinking about ttc so much. I think it's still going to be awhile before things get back to normal for me so I'm just going to stop worrying about it for awhile. I'm thinking about you all though and hoping everyone gets their bfp's soon!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, I'm sorry to have kept you waiting. I am so happy to say that I did test and that I got two lines!!! :happydance: I'm CD 28, 13 dpo, and I used SMU. The line is faint, but definitely dark enough to see. I didn't have to squint at all. I was so afraid to test once we were ready because I was afraid that it wouldn't be positive. I was so nervous as the color ran across because the control line came immediately (like usual) and I panicked and thought what about the test line!?! I waited, painstakingly, for 28 seconds and then I started to see a very faint line forming. By two minutes it was complete. My husband said it says to wait until three minutes. I told him that's true, but that just means to wait at least three minutes. It was such a shock, although I felt some symptoms and my temperatures are so high after that dip at 8 dpo. 

The truth is we are so happy, but still very cautious because anything can happen and we did have the early loss in June. This time feels different though. My main symptoms this time are increased appetite, backache, fatigue, and breast/nipple pains off and on. I never had the increased appetite with the early loss. I think I did implant on 8 dpo with that dip this time and I think I may have implanted later in June because I noticed a few spots of IB on 11 dpo in June. I'm hoping that this will be a big factor in making sure this one sticks. Please be hopeful for us. I need sticky dust. :hugs:

I love you ladies and thank you for being here with me. I am eagerly waiting for us all to get our BFPs! I remain committed to you all and can't wait until we all have our BFPs. I'll make a list of new/old things done this month if wanted. I hope this is our forever baby because it would mean a lot with it being this month. The baby would be born next June, which was the month we had the early loss this year. We were skeptical after the first test from the early loss and I never really had progression over the three tests so we weren't too excited and didn't celebrate much. I am going to try to enjoy this and be positive and appreciate what has happened. I'll probably test again tomorrow and the coming days to check progression. I'm still trying to decide if I want to stop temping because I don't want the stress. I knew it was bad when my temp dropped three days before the loss in June. I don't know if I should wait, test, and relax or if I should continue to temp just to know. Stick baby stick! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







10-1-13dpoa.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8









10-1-13dpob.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 6









10-1-13dpoc.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## athena87

OMG hopeful congrats I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Tangerine It's official on the front! :happydance: 

@athena87 Thank you sooo much! :hugs: 

@lesh07 I'm so sorry. I know waiting is so hard. It's not fair. It's frustrating when you know you are doing everything you should. :hugs: I'm sorry you are having such a tough time. I really think you will get there. I hope it's very soon. :hugs:

@daddiesgift Thanks! :flower:

@want2bemommy How are you? :flower:

@mummy2o Thanks! I really do think 8 dpo was the implantation dip. I didn't have one with the early loss so I know it doesn't always have to happen, but I was really hoping it was one this time. It gave me hope. I'm glad it wasn't false hope and that my temps didn't try to trick me this time. :haha:

@ClandestineTX :haha: I told my husband you all were waiting and we needed to hurry up! Thanks for being such a great friend! 

@Lazydaisys I'm glad work is not bothering you at the moment. I think it's hard to avoid all of that while ttc. I know schedules and work make it so much harder sometimes. :dohh: Sometimes I have to make myself take a little time to calm down and relax.

@melann13 That's very cute! :flower:

@mommyxofxone I was a late tester and reporter. Thanks! :flower:

@River54 Thanks! I wish I had been able to report earlier. I really appreciate all of you wonderful ladies! :flower: How are you?

@Kalush It's still very possible for you. I know it's frustrating because you can't really control your lp since you're breastfeeding. I know you will get there! I love reading and do think it helps me cope with it all too. What are you reading now? :hugs: I just noticed your journal link as well! I'll add it to the front and visit!


----------



## Buttercup84

Aww yay congrats hopeful, much deserved and fingers firmly crossed for a sticky bean :)


----------



## ALiKO

Hopeful- a super CONGRATULATIONS! i am so happy for you! i feel like its my BFP! we all love you too and i myself would not have made it through without you or these ladies on this thread. 
you have been super supportive of everyone on this thread and i am so happy you have decided to continue to stick around. h&h 9 months! :hugs2: :happydance: 

and i cant wait to post pics of lil bean when its born! anyone else plan on posting pics to this thread when their baby gets here? 

tangerine- h&h 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Buttercup84 Thank you so much!! :flower:

@ALiKO Thanks!! :flower: I will definitely be sticking around here just as much as usual! If all goes well I am considering making a journal or perhaps a companion "Blessed" thread to document everything, but I'll probably wait a bit to do that. I hope I have been helpful/supportive. I definitely feel like you ladies have been to me. I will probably post a photo. I think it will be great to document everything. How are you?


----------



## mummy2o

That is a pretty impressive line. And you call that faint? Girl your crazy, that's a good line and you know. I'm sure its a sticky bean so don't worry, worrying is bad and causes stress, relax and enjoy cooking the baby :)


----------



## lesh07

Hopeful2014 said:


> Ladies, I'm sorry to have kept you waiting. I am so happy to say that I did test and that I got two lines!!! :happydance: I'm CD 28, 13 dpo, and I used SMU. The line is faint, but definitely dark enough to see. I didn't have to squint at all. I was so afraid to test once we were ready because I was afraid that it wouldn't be positive. I was so nervous as the color ran across because the control line came immediately (like usual) and I panicked and thought what about the test line!?! I waited, painstakingly, for 28 seconds and then I started to see a very faint line forming. By two minutes it was complete. My husband said it says to wait until three minutes. I told him that's true, but that just means to wait at least three minutes. It was such a shock, although I felt some symptoms and my temperatures are so high after that dip at 8 dpo.
> 
> The truth is we are so happy, but still very cautious because anything can happen and we did have the early loss in June. This time feels different though. My main symptoms this time are increased appetite, backache, fatigue, and breast/nipple pains off and on. I never had the increased appetite with the early loss. I think I did implant on 8 dpo with that dip this time and I think I may have implanted later in June because I noticed a few spots of IB on 11 dpo in June. I'm hoping that this will be a big factor in making sure this one sticks. Please be hopeful for us. I need sticky dust. :hugs:
> 
> I love you ladies and thank you for being here with me. I am eagerly waiting for us all to get our BFPs! I remain committed to you all and can't wait until we all have our BFPs. I'll make a list of new/old things done this month if wanted. I hope this is our forever baby because it would mean a lot with it being this month. The baby would be born next June, which was the month we had the early loss this year. We were skeptical after the first test from the early loss and I never really had progression over the three tests so we weren't too excited and didn't celebrate much. I am going to try to enjoy this and be positive and appreciate what has happened. I'll probably test again tomorrow and the coming days to check progression. I'm still trying to decide if I want to stop temping because I don't want the stress. I knew it was bad when my temp dropped three days before the loss in June. I don't know if I should wait, test, and relax or if I should continue to temp just to know. Stick baby stick! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Major Congrats hunni. xx


----------



## lesh07

I think the hardest bit is although i am so happy for everyone getting their bfp's most of the ladies who started this may forum when i did right at the beginning have now got their bfp's . xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mummy2o Do you think it's good for 13 dpo and smu? I know it's better than the early loss test, but that was only with the WalMart .88 tests so I can't compare it to a FRER. I wish I had one of those from then as well. I am just so desperate to see a progression. You're right! I need to relax about it. I'm so afraid of losing it though. Thanks! :flower:

@lesh07 Thanks! I'm so sorry that you don't have your BFP right now. I know seeing others is definitely one of the hardest parts when trying too. I know you will get there and I promise we will all be here celebrating you. :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

HOPEFUL!!!!! Congratulations!! What an answered prayer!


----------



## Hopeful2014

ProfWife said:


> HOPEFUL!!!!! Congratulations!! What an answered prayer!


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it! I hope it's sticky! :happydance:

I don't know how much credit to give to Ovuline because I generally continued with the same timing plan, but it might have helped some. We bd twice on the #10 day within 9 hours of each other in the morning so that might have had something to do with it? We did some other things as well, but I'm glad it seems to have worked. I really hope it helps you too! I can't wait until you get your BFP!


----------



## stargazer0726

That line isn't faint, it's beautiful!!!! Congrats hopeful!!!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats hopeful! Such a beautiful positive!

Lesh: I've been here from the beginning too and still no bfp. :( don't worry, our time will come!

AFM, 4 dpo and so impatient. I have a consultation with my ob next Wednesday to discuss our options. I have been so freaking tired lately. Way too early to symptom spot. Lol!


----------



## KatyW

Congratulations, Hopeful!!!! What a nice test! I'm so happy for you. :) :) :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

And a whole lot of sticky, sticky :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

to you Hopeful!!!! I'm so excited for you and agree with the other ladies, that is NOT a faint line by any measure - especially considering you were only 13 DPO when you took it!!! 



lesh07 said:


> I think the hardest bit is although i am so happy for everyone getting their bfp's most of the ladies who started this may forum when i did right at the beginning have now got their bfp's . xx

I have not had a BFP and I have around the entire time, almost daily! 50/121 isn't most by any measure! I believe it will happen for us in due time - I think there are a lot of factors that can delay BFPs that are totally normal, despite the statistics out there about this percent or that. I have to keep believing that it will work out for me sooner or later and just keep on trying.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hopeful!!!!! congrats!!!! oh my gosh!!!!!!! so awesome!!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aahhhhh! HOPEFUL!!!! So so so happy for you! Your line is not faint at all and with smu! I understand you're afraid due to your loss but try to relax and enjoy this one! We all had such a good feeling for you this month so it's gotta be your sticky rainbow!!! I'm speechless out of excitement for you!!! Eeeek! Congrats congrats! 
And to everyone waiting I hope this gives you hope and your turn will come soon, it's been 6 months on this lucky thread but for some it may take longer! Keep heart!


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful- HUGE CONGRATS!!
Ok, so I didn't want to say this and be the big weirdo, but I had a dream about 2 weeks ago that you had posted a bfp this month :) so I have just been waiting!! I KNEW IT, tons of sticky baby dust & H&H 9 months to you! Try not to stress, as a PP said, baby feels it. Enjoy, first tri goes quick!


----------



## OurLilFlu

RaeChay said:


> Hopeful- Enjoy, first tri goes quick!

Sorry I just have to... That's a lie! Lol!! first tri drags terribly! And the threads are minefields of worry! After your 12 week scan, with that reassurance, second tri breezes by!! But either way enjoy it all the while!!


----------



## al335003

Hopeful congrats!I'm so happy for you!

AFM: Dh's grandma passed away last Friday, which is sad, but it has made BDing soooooo much more convenient. I've had great ewcm and Ovuline is predicting my fertile window this week, with Friday being a "10"... Which is amazing because...well hello it's FRIDAY! Lol also, we were referred quite quickly to the RE and our appointment is Oct 28th. I'm really really hoping that we will have to cancel! I'm going out of state with colleagues when AF is expected, so I will be forced not to test, if I return home with no AF that would be wonderful. Of course, I've predict "perfect" scenarios like this many many times and have been disappointed... But I'm still hopeful. 

Good luck to everyone about to test!


----------



## daddiesgift

:dance: I just knew it Hopeful!!! Congrats you deserve it after cheering and supporting all of us on! That's a dark line! Mine was way lighter a that many days post ovulation. Try not to worry and I say stop temping. Just enjoy your two lines!! 

You should make a "graduation" thread! For all the ones whose got their :bfp: since this thread is well on its way to having more than half with their :bfp: !! I hope everyone gets there's soon (or by the end of year!)


----------



## melann13

Congratulations HOPEFUL!!! So excited for you! I agree with you that earlier implantation is a good thing! I think my loss implanted around 11 or 12 dpo, this one was at 8dpo. Cherish every queezy feeling and late night pee. I spent most of first tri scared, but I like you, did have more confidence the second time around, I didn't know why, I just did.

Lesh and all the others that have been around since May. I'm one of those that got my BFP right away in May, but just because I was new to this thread doesn't mean I was new to TTC. We started trying last July. 
Your time will come! One of my friends had been trying for about 6 years, with 3 MCs and 1 ectopic. She is now 18 weeks along with twins. There's always hope! 
Tomorrow is the one year anniversary of our loss. It's still very painful. I am not one who believes that the baby I now carry is the previous one in a new, better body. We are so thankful for the little girl on her way, but I still think about the other baby that we won't meet until heaven.


----------



## magicwhisper

omg congrats hopeful!

sticky dust to you! :dust:


----------



## athena87

lesh07 said:


> I think the hardest bit is although i am so happy for everyone getting their bfp's most of the ladies who started this may forum when i did right at the beginning have now got their bfp's . xx

I didn't start at the beginning, but I've been ttc for 15 months and this cycle is only my 3rd tww since we started. Just look at the positives and it will get you by. You know how many women I've seen get their bfp this past year when I didn't even have a shot because I don't ovulate on my own. Just keep up with it and you will get your bfp.


----------



## kksy9b

CONGRATULATIONS HOPEFUL!!!! I am so excited that you have your BFP and I feel like this will be your sticky bean! Beautiful lines and wishing you all the very very best!!!


----------



## newbie2013

lesh07 said:


> I think the hardest bit is although i am so happy for everyone getting their bfp's most of the ladies who started this may forum when i did right at the beginning have now got their bfp's . xx

I was just thinking the same thing! I also started off in May and now most of the May starters are progressing in their pregnancies. Lesh, I am sure we'll get our BFPs soon. We're on the right track and we'll get there. Let's hang in there together!! Thank god for this supportive group, seeing us all through highs and lows. I'd be lost without you guys :hugs:

Hopeful, super big congratulations to you. I look forward to hearing about your progression. Sticky beans good luck to you. (I must admit, I had been secretly hoping to be the 50th BFP on this group, but I'm super happy you are! Actually, I'd be happy for whoever was... I'm excited for every BFP!)

xx


----------



## Tangerine

melann13 said:


> Tangerine, I bought yarn the day I got my BFP :). I started knitting at 8 weeks along after my early ultrasound. This was my first project. I've been working on a toy ever since that has taken FOREVER!
> H&H 9 mos.

OMG, those are too cute! When we started TTC I saved a bunch of baby knitting patterns on ravelry. When I realized we would be having a Spring baby one of the only (short lived) regrets I had was that I wouldn't be able to make a lot of tiny newborn hats and sweaters! :haha: Winter due dates are really nice for knitting possibilities. With a Spring baby I will have a lot of time to knit things in larger sizes for next winter, though. 

We want to cloth diaper (mostly for frugal reasons) so I really want to get started right away on a stash of cute wool soakers/shorties. Then I'll probably make a light weight hat and cardigan in cotton for the hospital/take home. And TOYS for me too, making amigurumi is so much fun but they do take a long time. I'd love to see yours when you're ready to show it off.

*@Hopeful *I am so excited and happy for you! Congratulations! Your line isn't faint. I think the FRER I took at 14 DPO with FMU was a little lighter than that. My LP has been 16 days long since the loss in June so I was still some days away from AF, and I did freak out quite a bit especially 14-17 DPO. I know that for me, I had to stop temping as soon as I saw the first BFP because it would only cause me to feel more anxiety. I would be worrying over every tenth of a degree. If you think that temping could make you anxious at all then don't do it, enjoy your BFP without extra stress. You will make the decision that is right for you. :hugs:

I agree that first trimester is really dragging for me already too. I can't wait to make it past these delicate 12 weeks and into second tri. I'm taking every day as another little milestone and feeling more confident this pregnancy too, but it still feels like a very unsure and uncomfortable time. I was actually happy that I vomited yesterday while cleaning my kitchen because it felt kind of reassuring. :wacko:


----------



## pathos

:wohoo: ja! i am so happy for you hopeful :happydance:. beautiful lines. huge congrats!! =)))


----------



## want2bemommy

Hopeful2014 said:


> @want2bemommy How are you? :flower:

Congrats! What a beautiful line!!! 
I'm doing great! I'm 26 weeks and am now in the double digit countdown  I can't really complain- you know I've got typical prego symptoms- can't sleep much, although I got a 5.5 hour stretch last night and it was awesome lol. My stomach feels so heavy. I've got bad carpal tunnel and waddle like a walrus &#128540;I've wanted these rainbow girls for so long that I'm fine with whatever my body throws at me lol. My dr says I'm carrying wonderfully- even compared to a singleton pregnancy. Low blood pressure, no GD yet, closed long cervix, no bed rest or major swelling. I'm just so relieved after all this time!
Good luck to those waiting to test!!


----------



## mummy2o

lesh07 said:


> I think the hardest bit is although i am so happy for everyone getting their bfp's most of the ladies who started this may forum when i did right at the beginning have now got their bfp's . xx

I started in May but was TTC since Jan 12 and had a miscarriage in September 12 at 7/8 weeks. I got this BFP 11 months after my original BFP. It will happen. Try taking a break from TTC this month and just BD when you want to, through the chart and OPK out for one month and people magically get pregnant when they don't try.



Hopeful2014 said:


> @mummy2o Do you think it's good for 13 dpo and smu? I know it's better than the early loss test, but that was only with the WalMart .88 tests so I can't compare it to a FRER. I wish I had one of those from then as well. I am just so desperate to see a progression. You're right! I need to relax about it. I'm so afraid of losing it though. Thanks! :flower:
> 
> @lesh07 Thanks! I'm so sorry that you don't have your BFP right now. I know seeing others is definitely one of the hardest parts when trying too. I know you will get there and I promise we will all be here celebrating you. :hugs:

Its even better if its smu for a 13 dpo. Its going to be sticky I can tell


----------



## ClandestineTX

The only people who seem to get pregnant when they don't try are teenagers and crackheads. I appreciate the sentiment, but for most of the ladies around here - especially for those of us in our 30's - it's not going to happen without some amount of trying. For people who get magical pregnancies - congrats! But that's just not going to work in a lot of cases.


----------



## newbie2013

Love that comment about teenagers and crackheads! Agreed, I'm 35 now and am beginning to think medical intervention may be the only way for us. DH is planning his SA sometime soon but he's had one before that was all good. I've been off bc for almost 2 years, trying for over a year and temping since july. Still trying to be positive!


----------



## Mummy to HP

Hopeful2014 said:


> Ladies, I'm sorry to have kept you waiting. I am so happy to say that I did test and that I got two lines!!! :happydance: I'm CD 28, 13 dpo, and I used SMU. The line is faint, but definitely dark enough to see. I didn't have to squint at all. I was so afraid to test once we were ready because I was afraid that it wouldn't be positive. I was so nervous as the color ran across because the control line came immediately (like usual) and I panicked and thought what about the test line!?! I waited, painstakingly, for 28 seconds and then I started to see a very faint line forming. By two minutes it was complete. My husband said it says to wait until three minutes. I told him that's true, but that just means to wait at least three minutes. It was such a shock, although I felt some symptoms and my temperatures are so high after that dip at 8 dpo.
> 
> The truth is we are so happy, but still very cautious because anything can happen and we did have the early loss in June. This time feels different though. My main symptoms this time are increased appetite, backache, fatigue, and breast/nipple pains off and on. I never had the increased appetite with the early loss. I think I did implant on 8 dpo with that dip this time and I think I may have implanted later in June because I noticed a few spots of IB on 11 dpo in June. I'm hoping that this will be a big factor in making sure this one sticks. Please be hopeful for us. I need sticky dust. :hugs:
> 
> I love you ladies and thank you for being here with me. I am eagerly waiting for us all to get our BFPs! I remain committed to you all and can't wait until we all have our BFPs. I'll make a list of new/old things done this month if wanted. I hope this is our forever baby because it would mean a lot with it being this month. The baby would be born next June, which was the month we had the early loss this year. We were skeptical after the first test from the early loss and I never really had progression over the three tests so we weren't too excited and didn't celebrate much. I am going to try to enjoy this and be positive and appreciate what has happened. I'll probably test again tomorrow and the coming days to check progression. I'm still trying to decide if I want to stop temping because I don't want the stress. I knew it was bad when my temp dropped three days before the loss in June. I don't know if I should wait, test, and relax or if I should continue to temp just to know. Stick baby stick! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

YAY!!!!:hugs: Awesome news I am so so so so pleased to be reading this!

Please stick little one, I am sending you tons of baby dust Hopeful!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Lesh, I can see where you're coming from but IMO those of us who already have children and are TTC #2 or more are incredibly lucky compared to many others on this forum who are struggling to conceive their first. I'm optimistic that it will happen for all of us at some point though :flower:
Tangerine, I cloth diaper (or nappy as we say over here!) and i'd really recommend it. Once you get into the swing of it it's so easy. I only started using them for DD when she was 17 months old but I plan to start from birth with the next baby :thumbup:

Any of you ladies (with PCOS or otherwise) have experience of using inositol powder and/or B vitamins to lengthen your luteal phase? Mine was 11 days the last 2 cycles which i've read is on the short side.


----------



## Kalush

Hopeful - Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you! Definitely some good lines. 

al335003 - Hope you get your "perfect" scenario. Have fun this week!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yay so happy for hopefulxxxxxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Tangerine- are you in America? I'm mobile so I can't see. We are and there's TONS of cloth diapering options here! We clothed our oldest from 6 months old to 2 when we potty trained him, then we clothed baby from birth to now! LOVE LOVE LOVE it. The one reason we started was to save money and we sure have! I haven't bought disposables in a loooong time. The only reason we did was a baby sitter felt more comfortable with them. We plan to cloth this baby from birth till potty trained. If you ever need help or have questions I'd love to help! I've convinced a lot of friends to try it and they love it. It's not as bad as people think. Even OH tells people at work we do and they should too :haha:


----------



## gabbygabz

Such big big huge congrats for you Hopeful!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Lesh - I joined at the beginning, too (April)...still nothing for us either. We'll hit the one year mark of TTC on October 5th (Day 1 of our first cycle TTC). I'll only be 7dpo at that point. So far, we've discovered that it's...nothing. His swimmers are slightly slow, but still WELL within normal range. So, in 3 days, we'll officially slip into the "undiagnosed infertility" realm and become LTTTC #1. We certainly never thought it would take us this long...


----------



## momwithbabies

Woohoo, Hopeful!!! I came back to this thread today, even though I'm on a break from all things TTC, to see your outcome! You made my day because even though I don't know you, I know you deserve this baby and will be a thoughtful, caring mother. Thank you for all of the support, and I truly wish you the happiest, healthiest pregnancy ever!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hopeful for me first tri FLEW by so fast! probably because i slept most of it away as i became a zombie.

clande- exactly. so sad!! except my one freaking friend got pregnant (she was i think 32) first time trying. i was so mad! it took me 5 cycles and she got it first try. and i was 25 when trying for dd. how is that fair? and trying this time we tried in dec/jan cycle, nothing. then really ntnp may and into june, and then the june-july cycle we started. Nothing.


----------



## RaeChay

mommyxofxone said:


> hopeful for me first tri FLEW by so fast! probably because i slept most of it away as i became a zombie.
> 
> clande- exactly. so sad!! except my one freaking friend got pregnant (she was i think 32) first time trying. i was so mad! it took me 5 cycles and she got it first try. and i was 25 when trying for dd. how is that fair? and trying this time we tried in dec/jan cycle, nothing. then really ntnp may and into june, and then the june-july cycle we started. Nothing.

I have had no less than FOUR friends, my boss AND a coworker who all say they conceived in one month. I don't know what wizardry they're all using, and it can't be in the local water because it took us six. Guess I'm just surrounded by fertile myrtles. :dohh:

Also, @Hopeful: I'm sure everyone would love to hear what you did differently TTC-wise this time around? Maybe you've got some wizardry to share ;)


----------



## nikkilucky77

ClandestineTX said:


> @Hopeful: FX your temps are promising!
> 
> @Nicki: can you just push the appointment back a week?
> 
> AFM... nothing really going on, just waiting to O...

I thought about it but when I tried to get the appt she was booked for awhile (very popular doc in my small town). Plus I figure the healthier my ahem down there is :)...the better I will conceive. I hope! Have you O'd yet??


----------



## nikkilucky77

melann13 said:


> @Hopeful, chart is looking good!
> @Nikkilicky- also some websites say not to have sex for like 48 hours before a pal. I ignored that completely. I think we BD the night before. I figured if it came back abnormal I'd know why and just do the redo. I think she was actually conceived on CD 15, 2 days after the pelvic, but who knows what day the lucky spermy was from. It's a girl, so maybe an earliler one.;)

Yeah...I completely ignored that 48 hour thing too and she was saying how good things looked and how I'm going to be a good mom so on and on. And then I got the call that is was abnormal so I am really hoping it is because we dtd before my pap lol. Oh you make me seriously feel better about this appt. :flower:

How are you doing? Loving your pregnancy?? :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Wow...congrats HOPEFUL!! I just read all the back posts and YAY!! I am so happy for you!

For the rest of us ladies waiting for our bfps....it will happen...like clandestine said...it only just happens for teenagers and crackheads. :) I am just glad we have each other to lean on and now we have quite a few "experts" to help us get through the tww.

Right now I think I would like to focus on getting myself healthy and go from there. It WILL happen!


----------



## ALiKO

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Buttercup84 Thank you so much!! :flower:
> 
> @ALiKO Thanks!! :flower: will definitly be sticking around here just as much as usual! If all goes well I am considering making a journal or perhaps a companion "Blessed" thread to document everything, but I'll probably wait a bit to do that. I hope I have been helpful/supportive. I definitely feel like you ladies have been to me. I will probably post a photo. I think it will be great to document everything. How are you?

im doing great still feeling the effects of morning sickness or should i say night sickness for me personally. but its all for lil bean right? :blush:


----------



## River54

Hopeful2014 said:


> @River54 Thanks! I wish I had been able to report earlier. I really appreciate all of you wonderful ladies! :flower: How are you?

HUGE Congrats Hopeful!! Those are very nice lines. :) I'd really stop temping now, and enjoy the week. When are you going in to see your doc?
:dust: :dust:

afm - I've been testing out the trigger, well, that was the plan. I am 9dpo and still get a super faint line - barely perceivable. But I have the Ultra sensitive ICs, so that is probably why. Very tempted to just continue testing everyday. I hate seeing the negatives, but my curiosity may overcome that since I have a chart of the tests progression. 8 and 9 dpo look about the same for insanely faint lines, and I kinda want to see what 10 dpo will look like...
Had to get up super early this morning (4am) so dd could catch a flight across the country with her school team. So off to bed early tonight!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, You are all so wonderful. I really appreciate all of the encouragement! It makes it feel more real to me and seriously got me more excited when I read through your responses. My husband likes to hear it too! He is being very cautious as well so it's nice for him to hear it looks dark enough! Thanks so much. <3

@ClandestineTX Thanks!! I am scooping up all that dust. :) It will happen for you! I am solidly standing behind that fact! I hope it's very soon!!

@OurLilFlu I am going to try my hardest to be completely positive and not worry too much. I am definitely allowing myself to think more positively than I did last time. I hope that helps. :thumbup:

@RaeChay :) I love that dream-not weird at all! Let me know if you dream of me actually with the baby too! :haha: I hope the first tri does go quickly or at least until appointments can be set up just to make me feel a little more at ease. 

@al335003 Yay for expected ovulation on Friday! They say 7.5 and up is supposed to be most fertile. Bd as much as possible around that time. I hope you get to cancel that appointment! Good luck!! :flower:

@daddiesgift I didn't temp this morning! :happydance: I am too afraid of it. I know I'll examine everything too closely and I figure I can just watch progression. OurLilFlu is exactly right. I have heard that the pregnancy threads are scary. I don't think I will go to them. Would anyone like it if I made a companion thread so everyone can stick together there as well? If so, I might make it in the coming days. 

@melann13 I really hope late implantation is what caused the first loss. It does make me feel better to hear you tell me that as well. I'm so happy that everything is going well for you. Congrats to your friend as well! :flower:

@athena87 :hugs: I'm so hopeful for you. You deserve your BFP and I can't wait until you get it! 

@newbie2013 :) I think I might be #51 if all goes well. I agree with you; all of you have been so supportive and I don't know where I would be right now if I didn't have you all. I still want to see BFPs beside each name!

@Tangerine I am off temping. It would only stress me out. :thumbup: I think I'll feel better as more time passes or as the tests get and continue to be darker. Symptoms are good-enjoy them-even if they are uncomfortable. 

@want2bemommy I'm so glad everything is going so well! :flower:

@Buttercup84 An 11 day lp is not so bad. I don't know about inositol powder, but I have heard that people use B vitamins. :thumbup: Anyone have any advice? 

@ProfWife :hugs: I really hope you get your BFP this time. You're such a kind person and I know it will happen for you.

@momwithbabies I really appreciate that! :) 

@mommyxofxone I can see myself becoming a zombie as I already love to sleep! :haha:

@nikkilucky77 Great attitude! It definitely WILL happen! melann13 is right; dtd before the appointment could make it seem that way. You should also see if your doctor will use the preseed during the check. :thumbup:

@River54 Thanks! There will be no temping for me. I've considered temping on 18 dpo just to see since they say 18 dpo or longer is a good sign. I'm not sure though. I will say that I've been checking my temp by placing my hand on my forehead throughout the day. I usually get cold and can feel it before af. :dohh: It would be hard for me to quit testing out the trigger too as I would want to know if there was a lull in between positives. Good luck! My fingers are squeezed tightly together for you! :flower:


----------



## athena87

Thank you hopeful. I am so glad you got your bfp, you have been so kind to so many in this forum which shows you will be a great mom. I am now going on 6 dpo so I will be testing soon.


----------



## Hopeful2014

I'm not sure it's wizardry, but I'll explain our approach this time. :haha: 

In light of what ClandestineTX said about crackheads, :haha: I did allow myself some alcohol during early af this time. I know it's nowhere near the same thing! :haha: I hadn't had any alcohol since March. I decided to change that this time as one time I had been interviewing at different places for a while and had several drinks the night after one of those interviews. I got the call asking me to work for them the next day so I decided to see if it would help with this too. I can't say it did, but it did help me a bit and it adds to the joke my husband and I have. :haha: In case you're wondering, it was Blue Moon Brewmaster's Seasonal Sampler and now half of the box is here for dh to enjoy. :)

My cycle:
-AF lasted five days (I gave myself a major headache on CD 1 after crying-not part of my recommendations) 
-Coffee: I had stopped drinking it in hopes it would help, but I had a Starbucks coffee on CD 6.
-Alcohol: One each on CD 6, 7, 9, 10 (Perhaps caused some increased desire)
-Early BD: CD 10 It's too early for fertile window, but I like to get a start on it so when the window opens I am ready.
-Gummy Multivitamins: I started taking them on CD 11. I think this could be a factor for me because I haven't been taking them because the "horse pill" type make me sick, really sick. 
-Ovuline: I do suggest trying it. I can't say it helped for sure, but it does help a lot of people. I mostly followed my own plan, but ovulation was the #10 (most fertile) day. It's free. I recommend using it as well as whatever you are currently using because it can only help.

Fertile days:
-CD 12 W-EW, rear entry
-CD 13 CM not as good, missionary
-CD 14 W-EW Sometimes my pattern is to have the best cm a day before ovulation and some studies support that as well. Missionary, I 'finished' three times because I hear that helps make it less acidic and can help push the swimmers along. This was the best cm day and I think perhaps 'finishing' might have helped as well.
-CD 15 (Ovulation day) W, missionary at midnight from CD 14-CD 15, rear entry at nine am

Overall recommendations:
-Indulge in something if you want to occasionally to help with stress or with enjoying a better overall time.
-Don't get too upset or cause bd to be unsuccessful if struggling with each other/cm/excitement. Just try to work through it together because you both want it.
-Watch cm and bd as much as possible when it's the most fertile.
-Do something for yourself to be in the mood and ready to go/'finish' when the time is right especially closer to ovulation time. It might help.
-Mix positions up when he 'finishes' as they say both can be good and perhaps it will help. 
-Spend some times with legs up afterwards and times when you lay horizontal/on side with legs closed afterwards. I mixed it up just in case one would be better.
-Remember it will happen and we will be here for each other!


Not really part of the approach, but it did make me feel better: I know one thing I did was look back on the past cycles and I actually examined bd schedule, temps, length of lp, cm quality, etc. I did feel like there were some months where it was not the most likely that it would happen, which made me feel better about the months that piled up on me. There were many months when everything seemed perfect as well, but nothing happened. I honestly think a big part of this is luck and chance. We have been trying since last December with the early loss in June. I know it does make me feel better to know that it seems we can get things to work to get to this point, although it has only been twice with one being a loss. I think there is fear in all of ttc. Fear of nothing happening for months, fear of what could be wrong, fear of what is actually found to be wrong, fear of loss, and actually losing baby and then fear of that happening again. I suggest you look at your records to see if there were months where it wasn't a possibility or where timing might have been off or something else happened. Those months count in our wait and I know they hurt so much, but it might help ease some of the fears as well if you notice that not all of those months were perfectly planned. Someone told me around the beginning of the thread that she had perfect timing many times and it didn't happen, but then it finally did. I've held onto that thought and I know it will be true for all of us.


----------



## mummy2o

I cut out caffeine the month I got my BFP also. Had the odd cup of tea now and again, but not like I use too. I also gave up my beloved Dr Pepper :( but I would swap that any day for a BFP. Fortunately I do quite like water so its not that bad.

I would like a follow on group, it would be nice to carry on to pregnancy, birth and beyond. Gives us a place to post all the ultrasounds etc too :)


----------



## KatyW

I so agree that you have to try (none of this magical conception stuff!) and then some of it is luck in how long it takes, barring medical issues. TTC is not easy emotionally.

I would love to join a companion thread to this one, Hopeful. I'm also not that keen on the pregnancy threads. Just not as positive as this place is I guess :).


----------



## Hopeful2014

I made a companion group. I have wanted to make one for a while because I thought it could benefit everyone to have a place to stick together. I've also be meaning to start a journal, but I tend to procrastinate at times. :dohh: I hope everyone will comment there and be part of that thread as well. It will make it easier for us to keep up with ladies who have their BFPs and make people feel more comfortable when posting things and give people the opportunity not to see certain things if they do not want to see them. (No judgments intended! We've all felt sad/crazed/disappointed/etc. when we've read something before.) This no way hinges upon how my current status turns out. I will be on both threads with you all!

I will be completely invested in each thread, I promise! :friends:

Companion Thread


----------



## mommyxofxone

following over, will comment so i can find it easier. maybe one day i'll get to join. but i def want to see you're u/s and hear about you guys!


----------



## gabbygabz

Ditto!


----------



## want2bemommy

Not all the prego threads are judgmental- I was fortunate enough to find both January Jellybeans and The Inbetweener threads that have been nothing but supportive. We even started a FB group because it's easier. That being said, yes there can be a lot of [email protected] in the groups but a companion thread from this group would be nothing but awesomeness &#128515;


----------



## newbie2013

Confession time - this is the ONLY thread I look at on bnb. Now this and the companion one. Wish we could all actually meet in person - but then, you all know too much about me!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone You will be there! I know your BFP is coming soon! But we could use any and all pregnancy and child advice there until then too! :flower:

@newbie2013 I am the same way. This thread and journals of those I know are the only places I visit. I do randomly comment and offer advice if I have it in the main TTC thread, but I am so happy with our little group!! It would be nice to know you all in real life, but then we probably wouldn't share as much. :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@newbie2013: 35 really isn't that old for TTC. I think try to be positive is all any of us can do, but we also all have our moments where we get overwhelmed with disappointment and frustration. Like ProfWife, I started last Oct (10/13 was my last day of BCPs... and a year later... nada). 

FX for you ProfWife. I'm bordering LTTTC#1 this cycle, too. 8 days after you, actually. Trying to be optimistic, but also trying to prepare myself in case it comes to that. No real reason things should suddenly work after all this time... except that's how it happens - it doesn't work until it does. FX that it works for us THIS time!

@nikkilucky77: still nada on O for me. This is the second cycle in a row that I've had 2-3 days of light spotting - interestingly, it seems cigarette smoking suppresses estrogen levels and this appears to be a sign of my estrogen being a little too high - thinking my body is regulating, hopefully this doesn't continue. Jury is out on whether spotting indicates increased fertility, so KMFX and carrying on... I hope your appoinment is your magic bullet to a BFP! I agree healthy is priority #1 for all of us!

@Hopeful2014: I'm glad your husband gets some benefit from BnB (mine does, too). And I just feel like this is IT for you, felt that way for awhile now. I hope your feelings that it will happen for me prove correct! I am trying not to stress about the rapidly approaching one-year mark. I had previously examined past cycles in retrospect and agree that not all months are timed as perfectly as we'd have hoped! I think your advice/ recommendations are great!

I'm only on this thread, journals with a fab collections of ladies (we've all been following each other for months), and another testing thread started by one of my fab ladies. I haven't been to the main thread in months, and my pregnant friends have reported that the first tri threads are "scary" apparently a lot of stuff about early issues, etc. that made them paranoid. And hopefully... one day... I'll be a member of the companion thread!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@nikkilucky77: I seem to have left out the part about me completely quitting smoking mid-August, I think that's what jacked up my hormones (which is fan-fucking-tastic) after all the work with my doctor to regulate my thyroid! :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX
"No real reason things should suddenly work after all this time... except that's how it happens - it doesn't work until it does."

This is very true! You can time everything and do all that you should and it doesn't happen for some reason, but then it does. That's not to diminish the feelings and time it takes, but it just shows how crazy this process is.

I don't think my husband would talk like we do, but he does appreciate the things I tell him. I think it helps them too. I really appreciate that and I really hope you are right! I want this so much and I really want it for you too! You're an intelligent, deserving woman who WILL find a way. I've known that for months. I really hope your BFP is coming soon!


----------



## nikkilucky77

ClandestineTX said:


> @nikkilucky77: I seem to have left out the part about me completely quitting smoking mid-August, I think that's what jacked up my hormones (which is fan-fucking-tastic) after all the work with my doctor to regulate my thyroid! :dohh:

OH MY! Yeah your hormones must be going nuts!! Good luck and I hope we both can join the companion thread soon :). I really hope that my appt doesn't mess things up but I know you guys are here for me if if isn't my month. 

CONFESSION time: This is really the only thread I check too. Other than your thread (clandestine) :). I found this one seems the best for support and hopeful I know that is mainly in part due to you. You are the best cheerleader for us!


----------



## Hopeful2014

nikkilucky77 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> @nikkilucky77: I seem to have left out the part about me completely quitting smoking mid-August, I think that's what jacked up my hormones (which is fan-fucking-tastic) after all the work with my doctor to regulate my thyroid! :dohh:
> 
> OH MY! Yeah your hormones must be going nuts!! Good luck and I hope we both can join the companion thread soon :). I really hope that my appt doesn't mess things up but I know you guys are here for me if if isn't my month.
> 
> CONFESSION time: This is really the only thread I check too. Other than your thread (clandestine) :). I found this one seems the best for support and hopeful I know that is mainly in part due to you. You are the best cheerleader for us!Click to expand...


:happydance: :friends: :hugs: :winkwink: <3 :flower: :bodyb: Those cover some of my cheers for all of you wonderful ladies!


----------



## al335003

On the note of what Clandestine said about "it doesn't work until it works" THANK YOU. I've been thinking a lot lately about the saying "the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result" (or something close to that), and it started really bringing me down. I mean, that can't apply to something like conceiving a child... right!! Right?! Idk

I'm very thankful for this thread, I have not made it publicly known to extended family/acquaintances etc that we have been ttc since May 2011 so it's hard to find people to talk to about this stuff, and even then, they don't/can't understand what I'm going through, that's why I'm so lucky to be a part of this thread.


----------



## ALiKO

newbie2013 said:


> Confession time - this is the ONLY thread I look at on bnb. Now this and the companion one. Wish we could all actually meet in person - but then, you all know too much about me!

haha newbie i second that emotion. this is the only thread i really post to and check as well. all the other threads go on for like a few pages then people just stop posting in them and they are just not as supportive or awesome as this one.


----------



## nikkilucky77

al335003 said:


> On the note of what Clandestine said about "it doesn't work until it works" THANK YOU. I've been thinking a lot lately about the saying "the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result" (or something close to that), and it started really bringing me down. I mean, that can't apply to something like conceiving a child... right!! Right?! Idk
> 
> I'm very thankful for this thread, I have not made it publicly known to extended family/acquaintances etc that we have been ttc since May 2011 so it's hard to find people to talk to about this stuff, and even then, they don't/can't understand what I'm going through, that's why I'm so lucky to be a part of this thread.

I am the same way! I feel like you ladies are the only ones I can talk to (other than dh). I don't tell him everything either cause I feel that he would be like nikki...seriously??!! LOL.


----------



## melann13

@Nikkilucky
I'm sure a redo pap will be fine. It may have been swimmers, or even something else, but I had an "abnormal" several years ago and it was nothing. It's all worth it in the name of proper BD right :blush:

Pregnancy is going very well. I'm almost at the 6 mos mark. I'm sure I will be SOO anxious in another month or so. We've got her room almost done, her name picked out and almost everything we need (except for the carseat and a couple other essentials). Baby class starts next week and we're checking out a few baby sitting options in the next couple weeks as well. That is by far my biggest stressor right now. My boss is super supportive, but I need to get back to some work (even if that's at home while baby wearing) as soon as I can after she's born because I don't get any maternity leave. I could take time off unpaid, but I'd have to do it in a semester chunk, which would be 5mos and I'm not sure we can afford that.


----------



## ALiKO

al335003 said:


> On the note of what Clandestine said about "it doesn't work until it works" THANK YOU. I've been thinking a lot lately about the saying "the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result" (or something close to that), and it started really bringing me down. I mean, that can't apply to something like conceiving a child... right!! Right?! Idk

when i was ttc i was thinking the same thing about being insane for doing the same thing thinking something new would come of it. we just BD around fertile time and that was it. i was like this close.. to buying a turkey baster or something similar (embarrassed i admitted that :blush:) haha :haha: but DH stopped me and thought i was nuts :wacko:. i did finally get my BFP from just DTD but the only thing i can say we did differently was use lube off and on. so idk if that did the trick or if was simply blessed timing but i think ttc is the only situation insanity doesn't apply to.


----------



## Kalush

I really only read this thread too. I've taken a look at journals occasionally but never feel like I have the time to keep up. It's hard to just keep up with this one sometimes. Things should be less hectic after this weekend. We'll finally have some time to just hang out at home on the weekends and hopefully get to relax a bit.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@al335003 I think you can do the same thing over and over again and get a different result, but I know the feeling of banging my head against the wall when it doesn't. I really did not do much different that could impact this time besides starting the gummy multivitamins. I'll credit us for all the 'hard work' and time that has gone into it, but I think it has a lot to do with luck and chance. I've read that it might happen more than we actually know, but that something is not quite right and it doesn't work before we even know it. It's insane how many things have to happen for the next step to happen. I don't know how anyone does it and some even make it seem so easy. I think the only time that you have to approach it another way is if there is a major issue that will prevent it, but then whatever intervention is needed usually helps. I'm so glad you're part of our thread! I can't wait until you get your BFP! :friends:

@nikkilucky77 I know that feeling! :haha: I'll find myself slipping up and using certain words with my husband and he'll be like, :saywhat: . :haha: I <3 our group sooooo much!

@Kalush There's nothing better than spending the day at home! The last two weeks have been so hectic with meetings and events so I hope we relax this weekend. I hope everything settles for you as well. :flower:


----------



## ClandestineTX

So much love on here this morning! I really want all of us to be successful. Unfortunately agree that TTC does fit the definition of insanity, but it is. Was also talking to Hubster last night and we seem to know a lot of people older than us (previous generations) older - not even in our families - who had to "try" for quite some time. Some even adopted children and then had their own biological ones without "trying" or explanation why things suddenly fell into place. It's that kind of stuff that helps me keep hope alive. This isn't a new problem, for our generation, we just have better outlets (like BnB) than previous ones did. KFMX for all of us!


----------



## newbie2013

Kfmx?


----------



## Gkmk

'relax and it will happen' did not work for me. I must say last month was the relaxed month I ever had after TTC and no miracle yet. I am going to relax for a month atleast because I need to get three fillings done at the end of this month. I am glad this TTC journey made me understand the emotions and how offensive the word 'relax and it will happen' is! 
If I was pregnant in three months, I would not have appreciated pregnancy as much as I do now. the day I see my baby in my hands I know that it is a very special baby which fought against so many odds to make me a mommy. TTC really made me appreciate motherhood


----------



## al335003

The bottom line for me is that I KNOW someday I will be a mom; be it natural, IUI, IVF or adoption. I have a good life, great hubby and family, but it is the furthest from "cookie cutter". Thinking back, I feel very stupid for thinking that getting pregnant would be easy for me... It's just not how my life is, everything seems harder. And I will put my head down and work for a baby, just like I've worked so hard for everything else in my life.


----------



## athena87

Al335003 I agree I thought it would be so easy too. And then bam we start ttc and my periods just completely stop. I wish I could slap myself because I know I said it more than once. People tried to tell me I needed to relax and it will happen and not to go on Clomid because it didn't work for them. Well Clomid made me ovulate for the first time in 7-8 months so whether I get pregnant or not I'm grateful for that. I don't think a lot of people understand that if you aren't ovulating you aren't getting pregnant so their advice just frustrated me.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I get really mad when people say relax and it will happen! Especially my friend with loads of babies that they can no longer fit them all into a family sized car!! I relaxed for my first 12 months without a care and nothing happened. My fertility specialist even told me and dh that relaxing is good but stressing doesn't make it not happen.


----------



## al335003

Athena: I'm sorry for your problem but it seems that you have things figured out! I hope Clomid does it for you!! When are you starting it? Or have you already?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX You're right. I am so glad that we do have better outlets now. I know it helps me. :thumbup:

@newbie2013 I think she meant 'keeping my fingers crossed', right? :)

@Gkmk That's a good point. I really appreciate life so much more and I know I'll appreciate baby. I think my husband is much more into the idea as well. He wanted it just as much as me when we first started, but he was probably a bit more worried about things. Now he says he is much more prepared and will appreciate it more too. I imagine we'll be some of the best moms around! :flower:

@al335003 I know the feeling. We worked so hard for everything we have now. I thought getting pregnant wouldn't be so hard, but I never knew any/most of what I know now. As time stretched we decided we should have known this would take a long time and lots of work too. We definitely take care of our home and value all of the things we get because we know what it took to get there or to have certain things. I know I'll think that each time I look at my kids too. I love your bottom line! It WILL happen! :flower:

@athena87 I would guess that the majority of people who didn't have to try or time bd or wait long don't even know about ovulation. I admit when I was younger I just assumed it happened whenever sex was had. :dohh: I never knew we had such a small window of opportunity. People make comments when they really don't know what they are talking about. We have to do what needs to be done! 

@Lazydaisys It's annoying when people say it doesn't happen because we're too stressed. Obviously that doesn't prevent it from happening for a lot of women who are much more stressed than others. I think it's one of those things people say when they don't know what else to say. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







05.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 2









e1cd22987d5c951eaef605cf1467c7bf.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 2









8847729_4.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 2









ecard ttc.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 3









Rottenecards_68416557_vtb8qvs3bd.png
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ClandestineTX

KMFX = keeping my fingers crossed.

@Hopeful: those e-cards are spot on! 



al335003 said:


> The bottom line for me is that I KNOW someday I will be a mom; be it natural, IUI, IVF or adoption. I have a good life, great hubby and family, but it is the furthest from "cookie cutter". Thinking back, I feel very stupid for thinking that getting pregnant would be easy for me... It's just not how my life is, everything seems harder. And I will put my head down and work for a baby, just like I've worked so hard for everything else in my life.

I had that realization a few months ago. Hubster and I feel like we've worked so hard for everything we have in life - harder than most people have had to in our professional peer group - and it was unfair/insulting that we HAD to work hard for this too. Just one thing, before I die, I'd like to get without having do work for it. Just one. 



Lazydaisys said:


> I get really mad when people say relax and it will happen! Especially my friend with loads of babies that they can no longer fit them all into a family sized car!! I relaxed for my first 12 months without a care and nothing happened. My fertility specialist even told me and dh that relaxing is good but stressing doesn't make it not happen.

I posted a link to an article in a fertility journal awhile back that actually provides evidence there is NO connection between psychological stress and fertility problems. Physical stress (illness, sleep deprivation) does negatively effect pregnancy rates, however.


----------



## ProfWife

LOVE the e-cards, Hopeful!

AFM - I've heard all the lines. They annoy me more than life itself sometimes (and that's hard when you work with 15-16 year olds who think they are witty the whole class).

I'm a little disheartened today. 7dpo for me today and I haven't crossed 98.29. This morning when I woke up to temp it was only 98.04. When I got up for the day at 10am (this is my only day to sleep in), it was 99.

My chart should be set up so you can see this month and my chart from my Feb/Mar cycle where I had a very faint positive then got AF (assumed chemical pregnancy). Do you ladies see the same similarity between the charts I do? (Overlay of the two months attached.) I may just be grasping at straws to give myself a reason to hope that the last cycle of our first year TTC would be a positive. (Today, by the way, marks 1 year for us.) 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ea15e/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Oh...and this time my husband had a dream that we had a little one, he assumed a boy based on the way the baby looked. We were traveling, so we were in a hotel room. I was still asleep but in the dream he was making faces at the baby to make him laugh and he was just giggling away. It would break my heart for us to not be pregnant after a sweet dream like that.
 



Attached Files:







Overlay_Feb_Sept.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## burgbrandy

Super high temps for me. Only 7 dpo but tested anyway. Bfn. Going to try to hold off testing again til Wednesday when I go see my ob for a consultation. I will beg for a beta. Lol! 

Trying to keep busy with my knitting but my dog won't leave me alone when I have yarn in my lap. Lol! Going deer hunting tonight for the first time! 

Odd symptom for me this cycle is sore and swollen gums. Never had this before. not much else that I've noticed.

I absolutely hate when people tell me to relax! Hubby tries saying it all the time, but I just can't!


----------



## melann13

@ Burgbrandy, Have fun hunting!! I've been deer hunting since I was 12. This is the first year I'll be missing. My dad is really bummed. He doesn't see why I can't go. :)
Forget the fact that I'll be about 33-34 weeks along, 4 hours from the closest hospital, no electricity, no running water, no cell reception, tramping through the woods in the dark with a gun and bad balance, across an icy beaver pond and climbing 30 feet into a tree to sit on a bucket. Sounds like a great plan doesn't it? I am a true daddy's girl though, so part of me feels terrible for disappointing him :)

FYI our season doesn't start til the week before Thanksgiving. If it was now, I'd probably still go. We just went camping last weekend and I was fine.


----------



## burgbrandy

Lol! I've been squirrel hunting, but this will be my first time deer hunting. My husband co-owns his grandparents farm so we have about 150 acres of woods where we are the only people with permission to hunt. Everyone around there hunts so all the deer hide out in our woods during gun season. His grandpa won't let us gun hunt, so bow it is! I'm stuck using hubbys crossbow this year but I will be investing in my own compound for next year. we only have 4 lbs of deer burger left so we need to get one soon! Our girls absolutely love deer meat.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wow it really feels like we live on different planets not countries. I forget sometimes that we don't live close. Nothing to hunt here! Fishing in canal maybe?? Although I do get my husband to catch the spiders and put them outside if that counts. All this outdoorsy stuff sounds fun but maybe a bit too active for me. I'm a daddy's girl too and hate to disappoint also Xxx


----------



## newbie2013

The only hunting I do is cochroach hunting! I'm the only one in the house brave enough!!! I know now if I hear either dh or my mil screaming my name in a blind panic, it is just a cockroach ;-) They're both scared of them!


----------



## melann13

Haha @Newbie!! My lab building is one of the oldest on campus (the university was founded in 1848) and there are tons of cockroaches. Some are MASSIVE. I'm pretty used to them, even had one in my hair once. Our new male grad student is terrified of them. I find it hilarious. 
I used to actually have to take care of some Madagascar Hissing ones and take them out for education talks, but it's different when they're in an aquarium and not sneaking up on you.


----------



## athena87

Hopeful the sad part is one of the people that told me not to go on Clomid struggled for like 3 yrs ttc and went on Clomid but it didn't work for her and she did eventually conceive. But just because it didn't work for her doesn't mean it won't for me. My chart is looking pretty awesome though so I'm kind of excited.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nikkilucky77

melann13 said:


> @Nikkilucky
> I'm sure a redo pap will be fine. It may have been swimmers, or even something else, but I had an "abnormal" several years ago and it was nothing. It's all worth it in the name of proper BD right :blush:
> 
> Pregnancy is going very well. I'm almost at the 6 mos mark. I'm sure I will be SOO anxious in another month or so. We've got her room almost done, her name picked out and almost everything we need (except for the carseat and a couple other essentials). Baby class starts next week and we're checking out a few baby sitting options in the next couple weeks as well. That is by far my biggest stressor right now. My boss is super supportive, but I need to get back to some work (even if that's at home while baby wearing) as soon as I can after she's born because I don't get any maternity leave. I could take time off unpaid, but I'd have to do it in a semester chunk, which would be 5mos and I'm not sure we can afford that.

I am glad your pregnancy is going well. Wow...almost 6 months already!! You will have to upload some pictures of the room :). I love looking at baby rooms. 

That stinks about maternity leave. I completely understand...I have thought about that myself and I couldn't afford a ton of time off either. (which is why if I don't conceive this month I will be taking a little time of from ttc) I just don't want to be due in August and miss out the first weeks of school. Obviously if I do end up prego I will be happy but I would like to sorta plan it out lol. I might be a bit of a control freak lol. I hope you and your boss can figure something out :). Good luck hun!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

burgbrandy said:


> Lol! I've been squirrel hunting, but this will be my first time deer hunting. My husband co-owns his grandparents farm so we have about 150 acres of woods where we are the only people with permission to hunt. Everyone around there hunts so all the deer hide out in our woods during gun season. His grandpa won't let us gun hunt, so bow it is! I'm stuck using hubbys crossbow this year but I will be investing in my own compound for next year. we only have 4 lbs of deer burger left so we need to get one soon! Our girls absolutely love deer meat.

That is awesome! I love deer meat myself :). Good luck and get some!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Athena: Your chart is looking great!

ATM I am just getting close to my fertile window according to ovuline. I am getting ready for the bding marathon lol :). Ovuline says my "10" day is the day of the pap so I am thinking the days before and then the day after will be good. Especially since last month my O day was 2 days after the "10" day. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! I relaxed tonight with some yummy peach white wine and netflix :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Only saw one deer and of course it was on the way out of the woods after I had already put away my arrows. Lol!


----------



## burgbrandy

I just made some mountain dew apple dumplings and Omg! They are amazing!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I definitely see a similarity in those charts! :happydance: I love mymonthly because we can see the overlays. I really, really hope this is your time!!! 7 dpo would be good for the dip and I'll be looking for a temp rise or continued high temps soon! Fingers crossed! 

@burgbrandy My husband tried reading some information online to help and he found the point that I needed to be relaxed and to cut back on stress. I told him I loved him for looking, but he shouldn't believe everything that he reads. :haha: Good luck with the high temps and at your consultation! 

@newbie2013 I tell myself that it's just a roach, but I still freak out. One time when I was younger no one was around so I put a paper bathroom cup over a bug and left it there covered for someone to get when they got home. :haha: I usually handle it now...unless my husband is home! :haha: 

@athena87 :hugs: I don't like when people discourage someone from something just because it didn't work for them. I would understand if she wanted to share her experience or any advice/warnings, but it's up to you. Clomid helps a lot of women. We all have to find what works for us. Your chart is looking very nice. I'm so glad that everything is going good! :flower: Good luck!

@nikkilucky77 That sounds like a lovely evening! :) We watched This is the End. It was really funny! Yay for the upcoming fertile window! I really hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## pathos

I am spending my free time in gardening forums and i find myself think if i plant this seed, i might not take good care of it with a pregnant belly. TTC is everywhere. All i want to plant is a little bean.


----------



## melann13

@Burgbrandy, the biggest deer I ever saw was as we were driving out of our hunting land, all packed up ready to go home. He was standing right in the middle of the road (would have been eligible to shoot because it's a private driveway, not a public road) but our guns were unloaded and in the trunk :)
Such a smug jackass deer :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

burgbrandy said:


> I just made some mountain dew apple dumplings and Omg! They are amazing!

Yummy!! Can we get a recipe? That is two of my favorite things!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

nikkilucky77 said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> I just made some mountain dew apple dumplings and Omg! They are amazing!
> 
> Yummy!! Can we get a recipe? That is two of my favorite things!!Click to expand...

Yes please!


----------



## KatyW

Pathos, you should plant it anyway. You can ask your husband to take care of the plant for you when it's tough to bend over and take care of it with a pregnant belly :). I wish I had gardening abilities, I'm in awe of the gorgeous gardens here.


----------



## burgbrandy

Here's the basic recipe for mountain dew apple dumplings:

Ingredients:
2 apples (called for granny smith but we used fresh red apples from our farm)
2 packages of crescent rolls
1 1/2 cups of white sugar
2 sticks of butter
1 tsp of cinnamon
1 can of my dew

1. Preheat oven to 350°. Peel and core apples. Cut each apple into 8 slices. Wrap each slice in a crescent roll, with the small end on the inside. Place wrapped apples in a buttered 9x13 inch pan.

2. Melt butter, sugar, and cinnamon in a pan. Pour over apples. Pour the can of mountain dew on top of the apples.

3. Place in oven 35-45 minutes until golden brown.


----------



## burgbrandy

Here's a pic of mine in the pan. So easy and delicious!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131005_214527_208-1-1.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RaeChay

burgbrandy said:


> Here's the basic recipe for mountain dew apple dumplings:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 apples (called for granny smith but we used fresh red apples from our farm)
> 2 packages of crescent rolls
> 1 1/2 cups of white sugar
> 2 sticks of butter
> 1 tsp of cinnamon
> 1 can of my dew
> 
> 1. Preheat oven to 350°. Peel and core apples. Cut each apple into 8 slices. Wrap each slice in a crescent roll, with the small end on the inside. Place wrapped apples in a buttered 9x13 inch pan.
> 
> 2. Melt butter, sugar, and cinnamon in a pan. Pour over apples. Pour the can of mountain dew on top of the apples.
> 
> 3. Place in oven 35-45 minutes until golden brown.

Wow...I know what I'm having tonight!!


----------



## Mummy to HP

RaeChay said:


> burgbrandy said:
> 
> 
> Here's the basic recipe for mountain dew apple dumplings:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 apples (called for granny smith but we used fresh red apples from our farm)
> 2 packages of crescent rolls
> 1 1/2 cups of white sugar
> 2 sticks of butter
> 1 tsp of cinnamon
> 1 can of my dew
> 
> 1. Preheat oven to 350°. Peel and core apples. Cut each apple into 8 slices. Wrap each slice in a crescent roll, with the small end on the inside. Place wrapped apples in a buttered 9x13 inch pan.
> 
> 2. Melt butter, sugar, and cinnamon in a pan. Pour over apples. Pour the can of mountain dew on top of the apples.
> 
> 3. Place in oven 35-45 minutes until golden brown.
> 
> Wow...I know what I'm having tonight!!Click to expand...


What are these?


----------



## pathos

Bon appetit! 

What is mountain dew? i "google"d it. It looks like soda. Is it mineral water? What might be the replacement of mountain dew?


----------



## athena87

Pathos it's a sugary citrus soda. I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## ProfWife

Don't forget to mention the high levels of caffeine in the soda. 


Those dumplings are SOOO good, though!


----------



## RaeChay

Possibly sprite or 7-up would be a potential sub?


----------



## athena87

Sprite and 7 up are nothing like Mountain Dew, I know there is mello yello. Look for a citrus soda any should do.


----------



## burgbrandy

I've heard a few people say it was good with cola too.


----------



## mommyxofxone

mountain dew has an incredibly amount of sugar too.

you either love it or hate it.

i happen to love it sadly


----------



## MzImpatient

CONGRATS ON ALL THE NEW :bfp:!!!!


----------



## ProfWife

BTW - I'll be testing with a cheapie on October 10. That's my ovuline date. FF is telling me October 14. I'd prefer earlier if my temps are holding :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos I agree; I see TTC and references to pregnancy everywhere. It seems all my shows have references to it this season even shows that have nothing to do with kids or babies.

@KatyW Do you know of a German soda that could be similar to Mountain Dew? 

@MzImpatient Hi. How are you?

@ProfWife I really hope you get your BFP! I updated your date!


----------



## ProfWife

I can actually explain the sudden appearances everywhere - There's a part of the brain called the Reticular Activating System (RAS). It has many functions, but one of them is creating categories of awareness. Once something is personally relatable or important to a person (thorough an experience, for example), a specific sub-category is created and you take notice of it more frequently. It's the same principle behind how you notice more cars of the same make/model of your own after a purchase. Since you're TTC, you'll notice it being in more places. Our brains are quite astonishing.

(I read this in _In a Pit with a Lion on a Snowy Day_ a few weeks ago.)


----------



## burgbrandy

Thats amazing info! I've never even thought of that! Interesting how are brains work. :) thanks for that tidbit!


----------



## RaeChay

athena87 said:


> Sprite and 7 up are nothing like Mountain Dew, I know there is mello yello. Look for a citrus soda any should do.

Actually they are both citrus sodas. 

I made the recipe tonight, but subbed Sierra mist natural, and it was AWESOME. Thanks for the inspiration, burgbrandy :)


----------



## KatyW

Pathos, I don't think I've ever had anything like Mountain Dew in Germany. Bitter Lemon would be too tart, and Sprite is not quite right anyway. I think the end result is a very sweet apple pastry, much sweeter than what you would find here. German pastries tend to be much less sweet than American style ones.


----------



## athena87

Well technically yes they are both citrus sodas but sprite an 7up are lemon lime and Mountain Dew has orange flavoring, I just meant they didn't taste the same.


----------



## ALiKO

ProfWife said:


> BTW - I'll be testing with a cheapie on October 10. That's my ovuline date. FF is telling me October 14. I'd prefer earlier if my temps are holding :)

FX sweety! :dust:

@burgbrandy- those look DELICIOUS! in japan we have mountain dew but also weird flavors like salty watermelon, muscat grape, and even coffee flavored just to name a few. i saw peach soda in the store and wondering how it would taste with your recipe.


----------



## pathos

oh i c what mountain dew is... this is a very naughty desert so i should try it hehe. i guess schweppes might do the trick.

about the brain ... it is interesting I had "sex and the city" marathon last months, and i could identify with Charlotte :wacko:. Either it is my TTC awareness or I am getting old. Miranda was my gal in my 20's :haha:.


----------



## burgbrandy

I bet peach soda would be yummy! It definitely is a sweet desert! U can't really taste the mountain dew. Just makes an amazing caramelized sauce. 

We have faygo here, which makes crazy soda, like peach, cherry lime, grape, and peach. Maybe I'll have to try it with one of those! I even thought it would taste yummy without the apples...its almost like bread pudding. (Which is another one of my favorite deserts!)


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi ladies. Unfortunately I just went for my early scan at 11 weeks this last week due to having some spotting. The baby had no heartbeat and had quit growing :cry: I'm waiting on my body to miscarry as I've opted to not have a d&c and let my body do it naturally. We are heart broken. I. don't know if we will ever try again. Right now I can't imagine ever going thru this again. I hope everyone gets their sticky bean and everything turns out perfect. God has blessed me with four beautiful children maybe that's our ending number.


----------



## pathos

MamaPeaches, I am very sorry for your loss . I share your grief. words prove unnecessary... there are no words to offer to comfort you. :hugs: i wish you all the strength in the world =((


----------



## daddiesgift

Dessert sounds good! Although I loath Mountain Dew :haha: I like all the different flavor dews just not the original :shrug: 

Mammapeaches- I'm so sorry to read of your loss :hugs:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Mamapeaches: I am so sorry for your loss :(. Virtual hugs!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Burgbrandy: We have faygo too and yes some of those would be amazing I bet!! Plus it would omit the caffeine even though Mountain Dew is my weakness. I drink one a day, every other day lol. I used to be everyday and have been gradually cutting back lol.


----------



## MzImpatient

@hopeful I'm well! just had to get my head back into the game after another c/p. CONGRATS on your :bfp: I just knew it was going to happen soon!

@mamapeaches I'm so very very sorry for your loss. you and your family are in my prayers.

I'm 3dpo and woke up with the highest 3dpo temp i've ever had. probably means nothing but i have my fx!


----------



## River54

mamapeaches - so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: MamaPeaches. I am very sorry for your loss. I know a lot of ladies who have suffered losses to go forward and have healthy babies. If you really want more, don't let this loss stop you from continuing to try. 



KatyW said:


> Pathos, I don't think I've ever had anything like Mountain Dew in Germany. Bitter Lemon would be too tart, and Sprite is not quite right anyway. I think the end result is a very sweet apple pastry, much sweeter than what you would find here. German pastries tend to be much less sweet than American style ones.

You have Mezzo Mix, which is amazing. And interestingly, it's 2/3 the sugar content of US soda. I found some at a German deli here, already got Hubster hooked on it! Granted we drink soda 1-2 times per month, but that will be it for awhile! I should note I grew up in Germany, so it's more appropriate to say I was on a mission to find it (well, that and weisswurst and Brötchen and a few other things). 



MzImpatient said:


> @hopeful I'm well! just had to get my head back into the game after another c/p. CONGRATS on your :bfp: I just knew it was going to happen soon!
> 
> @mamapeaches I'm so very very sorry for your loss. you and your family are in my prayers.
> 
> I'm 3dpo and woke up with the highest 3dpo temp i've ever had. probably means nothing but i have my fx!

We have our FX for you, too!


----------



## newbie2013

Mamapeaches :hugs: So sorry for your loss. Thinking of you and your family right now.


----------



## newbie2013

Anyone in Scotland (and sometimes England and even Australia) should try that recipe with Irn Bru... I think it would be fantastic! I'm now craving sweets... which sucks big time coz the rest of my household is on a diet!


----------



## RaeChay

Mamapeaches- I am so sorry to hear this news. I hope you can recover quickly, both physically and emotionally.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: Can you please put my testing date for Oct 22nd? Even though I will most likely test before then. :) Hope all is going well for you!!


----------



## KatyW

Mezzo Mix. I think I moved here when I was too old. Not a fan of the Mix :) Haha. Coca-Cola does taste a million times better here, and I think it's the lack of HFCS/ just less sugary taste in general. Germans sweeten things just right in my book. :) 

I love mehrkornbrotchen the best. I'm all about wheaty, seedy breads. And reibekuchen, just need to wait for some Christmas markets to open. Yum.


----------



## KatyW

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies. Unfortunately I just went for my early scan at 11 weeks this last week due to having some spotting. The baby had no heartbeat and had quit growing :cry: I'm waiting on my body to miscarry as I've opted to not have a d&c and let my body do it naturally. We are heart broken. I. don't know if we will ever try again. Right now I can't imagine ever going thru this again. I hope everyone gets their sticky bean and everything turns out perfect. God has blessed me with four beautiful children maybe that's our ending number.

So, so sorry for your loss. Praying for peace for you during this time.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I prefer the good ole pommes frites (with the fork and everything) to the reibekuchen. And even ketchup in less sweet overseas (which I prefer). I cannot believe you are not a fan of the Mix! I still love it, but yeah - maybe because it's full of childhood memories!


----------



## lesh07

Mamapeaches - I am so sorry for your loss. Your whole family are in my prayers. xxx


----------



## burgbrandy

Mamapeaches: I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:

My temps are still high, but only 9 dpo so it doesn't mean anything. Usually doesn't start dropping til 11/12 dpo. Still have high hopes for this cycle. Ob consult on Wednesday!


----------



## Lazydaisys

So sorry to hear that mama peaches:-( xxxxxxx


----------



## Tangerine

@MamaPeahes That's terrible, devastating news. I'm so sorry for your loss. Please take care of yourself, and I hope you will have the support of your loved ones to help you through as well. You and your beautiful family will be in my thoughts. 

Don't worry about making a decision to try again or not now. It's far too soon, and right now you really need to focus on taking care of yourself and grieving your loss. Take as much time as you need to heal first, and then you can decide what's right for you and your family. :hugs: <3


----------



## ProfWife

@MamaPeaches - I am so sorry for your loss. I know words don't change anything. Praying for you and your DH.


----------



## athena87

Mamapeaches I'm so sorry. I'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## athena87

I'm 10 dpo and having pink watery spotting. Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## River54

So, tested today, and got a blood test today - both negative. So first IUI failed. :(
I know it is only 20% chance, just thought maybe we'd be lucky first timers :)

Have already started to spot and have cramps, so now just waiting for full flow to call the fs and get scanned to see about IUI #2. Now that would be a great late birthday present!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@mamapeaches oh hun, i'm so very sorry, my heart goes out to your and your family during this difficult time


----------



## MzImpatient

athena87 said:


> I'm 10 dpo and having pink watery spotting. Have any of you experienced this?

FX it's IB!!


----------



## Kalush

Mammapeaches - :hugs: So sorry for you loss. 

Athena - Hope it's IB!

River54 - Sorry the first one didn't work. Hope the 2nd one is the one, it would be a great late birthday present. 

BugBrandy - Hope your temps stay high.

Prowife - Thanks for the info, I love knowing the names of different ways our brains work. 


afm - It's O day, woo. We haven't haven't had a drastic change in nursing, so I'm still expecting a too short lp. I'm okay with it this month, though still optimistic that it may magically lengthen. I have been working on getting DD to nurse less, it's going okay but 6 times in 24 hours is currently a good day. DH has been getting more involved with the TTC process, asking where things are at etc. It's kind of fun to know that he's as excited as I am to have another kid!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@MamaPeaches I'm so sorry. Please know we are here for you. We will be here for you to talk whether you decide to try again or not. :hugs:

@MzImpatient I'm so sorry about your loss. I know it's so painful. I'm still very nervous about this time. I think we always have that fear once it's happened. :hugs: Good luck with that high temp! Fingers crossed for a sticky BFP! 

@ClandestineTX America loves sugar. I have to admit I do love some sweet things. :blush: Another thing that seems different is people from other countries always question our portion sizes. Everyone I've known from other places always seems very surprised by drink sizes and portion sizes at restaurants. Have you noticed that? Also has anyone else heard how restaurants put sugar in their pizzas? It's supposed to make people like it and eat more. 

@nikkilucky77 Thanks! I'm holding in there, but I'm still sooo nervous. I've had my darkest test line today at 19 dpo so I hope all is well. I updated your date! I really hope you get your BFP!!! :thumbup:

@KatyW You mentioned Christmas markets and it made me crave the Christmas cake we made last year! We have the mix already, but we're waiting. I might make a Halloween cake now! :)

@lesh07 I hope you're feeling better. :hugs:

@burgbrandy It sounds good! There's only one more day until the consult! Good luck! :thumbup:

@athena87 Do you know how long your lp usually is? I hope it's a good sign! :)

@River54 :hugs: I'm sorry it seems that it didn't work out this time. I know it WILL work out though and I hope your BFP is coming soon! 

@Kalush I think you have a great attitude about it and I'm glad you're optimistic! There are lots of women who get pregnant while breastfeeding. I hope a little bean settles in early and that you have a longer lp. I'm also glad that your husband is so involved. I know that must make it easier and more exciting! Good luck! :)


----------



## athena87

It's typically 14 days, buts it's been a while since I've had one.


----------



## Hopeful2014

athena87 said:


> It's typically 14 days, buts it's been a while since I've had one.

You're still early then! I hope it's a good sign! I'd say just watch to see if it disappears or if it gets heavy. Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## pathos

athena87, i hope it is IB. Yay, very exciting. FX.

River54, good luck with the second trial. 

Hopeful, you are absolutely right with the American size. They are huge! I remember Mid West restaurants. We were served bread and butter, salad, main dish, sweet corn and then dessert. I was already full by the time main dish arrived hehe. Plus I remember they were re-filling soda drinks. So much fat and sugar, but also very cheap and delicious. 

I grew up in the Mediterranean. Mainly Turkey and Greece. They have a salty yogurt drink called ayran. This is my "coke". I make yogurt every other day and i use half of it to make ayran. It is very healthy. Sometimes I sprinkle some mint on it hom nom nom (cookie monster sound)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Pathos: Ayran sounds interesting! 

Hopeful: I think you got your sticky bean :). I am so happy for you! I hope all of us are right behind you for our bfps.

Burgbrandy: Good luck at your consult tomorrow!!!

Athena: That sounds promising! Good luck!


----------



## pathos

nikkilucky77 hehe if you wanna try it, here is the recipe:

you need greek/bulgarian yogurt (like chobani), water and salt. you beat the yogurt (1/3 glass) and cold water (1/2 glass) with a blender or mixer until bubbles show and add salt (1/2 tbl spoon). some people add crushed ice and sprinkle spices and :wacko: garlic.

clandestinetx, do you know the ideal range of FT4 and FT3 while TTC? I can only find Total T4 & T3 ranges.


----------



## mommyxofxone

10 dpo here


----------



## RaeChay

@pathos- that sounds good! I love hearing traditional recipes from other places. 

@hopeful- what does your Christmas cake involve?


----------



## lesh07

Hi Hopeful. yes feeling lots better now, Thankyou. I have decided to start doing ovulation tests every day to help with best chances and have also brought a range of vitamins - EPO, Zync and the folic acid. Fingers X'd that after a few months with this new tactic we will hit our Bfp. xx


----------



## newbie2013

I think I o'ed yesterday!!! I was so excited because I did a CM and CP check for the first time in a few months and found EWCM (been a long time since I've had this) with a high, soft, open position. I was super excited! I ran out to tell DH to.... well, get to it and found he'd gone out with his friends without telling me. I called him and gave him specific instructions to wake me when he got home (I sleep early because I'm up at 5:30 for work). He got home after midnight and decided it was too late to wake me. I was bummed. He halfheartedly offered his (cough) services this morning, but before I could answer, he'd slept again!

We were on a great EOD routine since CD7, but our last time was the morning before, so about 24 hours before o'ing. Time will tell... 14 days time, to be precise 

I won't confirm 1DPO until temps rise tomorrow and the next day, but today's jump of 0.4 degrees C is significant for me.

Feeling good, ladies!


----------



## ClandestineTX

pathos said:


> nikkilucky77 hehe if you wanna try it, here is the recipe:
> 
> you need greek/bulgarian yogurt (like chobani), water and salt. you beat the yogurt (1/3 glass) and cold water (1/2 glass) with a blender or mixer until bubbles show and add salt (1/2 tbl spoon). some people add crushed ice and sprinkle spices and :wacko: garlic.
> 
> clandestinetx, do you know the ideal range of FT4 and FT3 while TTC? I can only find Total T4 & T3 ranges.

The free T3 and free T4 ranges are the same. Women TTC should keep the same recommendations listed for first trimester here:
https://thyroidguidelines.net/sites/thyroidguidelines.net/files/file/thy.2011.0087.pdf

Essentially a TSH level of 2.50 or less. In women with diagnosed hypothyroidism or who test positive for thyroid antibodies (level irrelevant), they recommend FT4 be at or "moderately above" the upper limit of the normal reference range used by the lab. Most people who are hypothyroid need their FT3 and FT4 in the upper 1/3 of the reference range to feel normal. I do.


----------



## newbie2013

TTC journal writers, I'm thinking of starting one. Does it help you to have somewhere to record stuff? Do you recommend it?

We've been actively trying for about a year and not using any bc for 18 months or more. Kind of feel I've got way too much stored up in my mind...


----------



## al335003

Mamapeaches: so sorry for your loss (((hugs)))

Athena: kmfx for you! Hope it's a good sign, was this your first cycle using clomid? 

AFM: I'm having really intense right pelvic pain, like O pain, but I'm on CD 23... Not sure about DPO-I thought I O'd last Thursday :( ugh... Don't know what's goin on, but it doesn't seem good


----------



## ClandestineTX

I <3 my journal. It's 1 part get it all out of my head and 1 part have fun random conversations with my stalkers. I always know I can post stuff there and have immediate support from people who've been "with" me for awhile, versus the threads where people know you less well and you can sometimes feel like you get lost in the pack.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Af Spotting -so I will count tomorrow as day one. Wow November is my next testing time! Bonfire night roughly. Here's hoping for some sparkling bfps for us all x


----------



## athena87

Al335003- yes this was my first cycle. Still lightly spotting. Idk what's going on I'm 11 dpo today.


----------



## al335003

Athena: Hopefully it's ib but it could be your body getting ready for AF. Although a BFP would be awesome, at least if AF comes you can be assured that you ovulated. A step in the right direction!


----------



## mommyxofxone

newbie depends. soemtimes i like it and sometimes it's just another thing to stay on top of.


----------



## burgbrandy

Ugh! Super jealous and annoyed tonight...my SIL is having contractions and was admited tonight to start induction in the morning. Only 1 cm dilated and sporatic contractions. If any one u remember, they are NOT at all prepared or capable of caring for this baby. We have been trying for so long...she found out she was pregnant on my birthday in Feb and I started AF that same day. She was diagnosed with pcos and got pregnant on her first round of clomid. I've taken clomid 4 cycles and nothing. Here she is having a baby tomorrow and I'll probably get confirmation tomorrow that I'm not pregnant. I know I'm being selfish and jealous, but I can't help it. On top of this, she lives next door so she will be here asking me for help and advice all day cuz everyone else works during the day. I just can't handle it!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 Thanks! :friends: I can't wait for us all to have BFPs! 

@RaeChay It's nothing too crazy. I'll get the recipe out and try to post it soon. I'll see if I can find a photo of it too! It was our first Christmas in our new home so we have lots of pictures of it somewhere. :) My husband's family has the best Christmas desserts though. There's a whole area dedicated just to the desserts. 

@lesh07 I hope your new tactic helps! I've found that since I started taking new vitamins last month that I feel better overall as well. Good luck! :)

@newbie2013 I don't have a journal, but I think having one would be an excellent way to let it all out. I'll follow if you make one! I'm considering making one soon. EOD could be good especially since you had the ewcm! Yay! I know I feel better when I have 'the good stuff'. :haha: That's a nice temp jump too! Good luck!! 

@al335003 I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: You are approaching the implantation time so I'll hope that it is what it is. 

@ClandestineTX I hope none of you feel lost in our pack! :friends:

@Lazydaisys :hugs: Fingers crossed for sparkling BFPs for all!

@burgbrandy :hugs: I know how it feels. A friend and I went on the wild ride of pregnancy announcement/af day 1, gender reveal/af, then birth/another failed month over the last year. While I know she is prepared and I want it for her, it totally sucked when it kept happening and it continued to be another reminder that it wasn't happening for me. I hope your consultation goes well tomorrow. Take some time for yourself.


I am looking forward to some fun holiday recipes and ideas from you all soon! :)


----------



## ProfWife

Burgbrandy, your chart looks great! Stay hopeful! Plus, you'll be an awesome aunt!

AFM, HUGE temp drop at 11 dpo today. Doubtful this is it for us now...unless it skyrockets tomorrow, I won't be testing.


----------



## athena87

I'm a little confused. My spotting has turned brown and my temp went back up some...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommyxofxone

burg- i'm so sorry hun. but people who work harder tend to look at their babies a little bit more special than those who have no troubles!!!! my sil had two kids by accident. she drops them off with anyone who looks at her. so sad. she wasn't prepared either. You'll get to be there for the kid though and probably will become a HUGE HUGE part of it's life. it's a good thing. it'll need a rolemodel and someone to be there for it.

hopeful- is it better i stay out of the other thread? wasn't thinking about it til this am, dude, i'm not pg, i have no business over there yet!

athena- chart looks lovely hun!!! when are you testing?! fx'd


----------



## burgbrandy

Update on SIL: they sent her home this morning! Not in active labor and still only 1 cm dilated. She's 37+2 so they decided to schedule an induction at 39w if she doesn't go before then. This is the 3rd time she has rushed to the hospital for "labor" and was sent home. She said baby's HB was high, but 170 sounds normal to me. She has lied to get extra scans, saying she had cramps. She told us her Dr put her on pelvic rest at 20 weeks just so she could be lazy. She couldn't stand up long enough to do dishes but she could go walk around Walmart for hours! They stole our middle name out of spite. And she's having the first boy grandchild. Ugh!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hmmm burg she sounds lovely..... 39 weeks she's having it done?! oh my goodness rushing it huh?


----------



## burgbrandy

Had my ob consult just now...hubby has his SA on Friday. Starting clomid again next cycle with a progesterone draw on CD 21 to see if I'm ovulating properly. Then we will schedule my hsg and may up my clomid dose the following cycle. He wants to get all the facts before we really move forward, which is OK since its been 6 months since I've been there and we need hubby checked out first too.


----------



## want2bemommy

Hugs to mama peaches I'm sorry &#55357;&#56869;


----------



## nikkilucky77

Burgbrandy: sounds like your appt went well. I think it is good that they want to cover all the bases.

ClandestineTX: Any O'ing yet???

Athena: How are things going? 

Hope everyone else is doing good. I have had two positive opks and ovuline moved my "10"day so I am hoping that it says that way since we got 4/5 times of bding by that time. :) My appt is tomorrow and I got my preseed ready to go. Crossing my fingers that my cervix is looking good!!


----------



## athena87

Bleeding lightly. I had a light pad in all day and it didn't soak it. I'm thinking its af but I'm going to test on Friday just to be sure since that is when af was due.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife :hugs: I hope your temp jumps tomorrow. 

@athena87 :hugs: I'm sorry it's so confusing. I hope it's not af showing up early. 

@mommyxofxone No way is it better for you to stay out! Everyone is welcome there just the same way I asked our pregnant ladies to stick around here to talk. I just thought it might help people who want to post pregnancy things and help people who may not want to see certain things or at least be able to choose when they see them. I'm sure you have lots of good advice to offer now and I know you WILL be pregnant soon!! Please visit as much as possible! (And that goes for everyone!!) :friends: 

@burgbrandy I hope you don't need it, but I'm glad you're getting everything sorted for next month. It's great to have a plan waiting. Good luck! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 Is your "10" day past then? Good luck tomorrow; I'll be thinking of you. Let us know how it goes. :flower:


----------



## Kalush

Athena - That sounds frustrating. Hope it's not af. 

Burgbrandy - Sounds like you've got a good plan. 

Nikki - YaY for good timing! Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow.

afm - 2 dpo today so 4-5 days until af. It's a weird place to be, I've had an annoying won't go away headache all day. I keep trying to decide if it is a good thing or a bad thing, in reality it's probably just lack of sleep from last night.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies day 12 and slowly getting 2nd line appearing on my ovulation sticks. Hopefully in 2 days we will be seeing dark lines. :)

Hope everyone else is doing well. xxx


----------



## ProfWife

Hopeful, go ahead and pull my date. I dropped back into the 97s this morning. I didn't even bother testing.


----------



## pathos

Dreadful 2ww has officially started for me. If af is late I'll test on 25th.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Kalush I hope you slept better and that you feel better today! :)

@lesh07 Fingers crossed for dark opks! Good luck!! :flower:

@ProfWife :hugs: I'm sorry. :hugs:

@pathos Yay for crosshairs! I updated your date. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## athena87

Af started :(


----------



## Hopeful2014

athena87 said:


> Af started :(

:hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry. I know it doesn't help right now, but it is so good that you did ovulate this month. I know that's not the same and you should be celebrating a BFP. BUT - it's such a good thing and it's a big step that I hope will lead to your BFP very soon! Are you taking clomid again this month?


----------



## athena87

Yea I'll be taking Clomid again, it's the only thing that has really helped me ovulate. Thank you hopeful, I really though this was my month but I guess God has other plans.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Athena: I am so sorry to hear that :(. Hopeful is right though, at least you did ovulate this month! Good luck next month!!

Kalush: UGH I hate headaches. Hopefully you get some rest...rest is a good thing for a bean trying to burrow in :)

Pathos: I will be with you soon in the dreaded tww. We can try to keep each other sane ;)

Lesh: Good luck and get busy bding ;)


----------



## burgbrandy

Temp went back up again...hmmm?! Maybe a good sign. Bfn again with a cheapie this morning. AF is due Sunday.


----------



## ProfWife

"If you are under 35 and have tried unsuccessfully to get pregnant for one year, your chances getting pregnant in the second year are less than in the first year."

Feeling very depressed right now....shoud be listening to the lecture during the work day. This is making me fight tears though. I am starting to worry it will never happen...


----------



## al335003

Athena: sorry ((hugs)) but you did ovulate yay! I know it's not the same :(

Profwife: looking at research and stats about pregnancy/treatment is a very scary slap in the face. Especially if you've been trying for more than 1-2 years and concerning the successfulness of IUI. I found myself reading medical research articles a few months back, and it has given me such a different opinion about which treatments we will peruse in the future and what questions to ask our specialist in a few weeks. If you are curious message me and I will send you an article link, but I warn you, it's not uplifting at all.

AFM: AF due in a week and I'm having very light brown tinted cm this morning yay-NOT. This sucks!!!

Update: now red... So AF is here on CD 25- usually I have 31-32 day cycles... WTF??


----------



## River54

Profwife - I understand where you are coming from. After the 1 year mark, I thought it was crazy that we'd been trying that long and nothing (1 yr, is about 13-14 cycles for me). FX that you don't have to wait much longer, and you'll have a sticky little bean soon!

So af came yesterday, so went in for the baseline ultrasound this morning, and everything looks quiet & good, so will start the meds tomorrow for IUI #2! Go back next Thursday for another scan to see how many follies, and how big they are. FX this is the one! Won't know a test date until after the IUI actually gets done. Will update later.


----------



## nikkilucky77

ProfWife said:


> "If you are under 35 and have tried unsuccessfully to get pregnant for one year, your chances getting pregnant in the second year are less than in the first year."
> 
> Feeling very depressed right now....shoud be listening to the lecture during the work day. This is making me fight tears though. I am starting to worry it will never happen...

Hun...I'm sorry you are feeling depressed. I fear I am right behind you...I am getting closer and closer to the one year mark and it makes me want to cry more each month. I hope we get our bfps soon because DAMMIT WE ALL DESERVE IT!!! Chin up and I will say a little prayer for us all :)


----------



## newbie2013

Profwife, I'm right there with you. 35 and over a year trying. I had an emotional meltdown tonight for no obvious reason but upon reflection, not being pregnant yet was one of them. I had no idea it would be this long a road to travel. Feel like giving up sometimes, but trying to keep the end goal in mind - that some day we'll have a baby of our own to love and hold. Next step for me is to convince dh to get is "boys" tested.

Doesn't help that my SIL landed on our doorstep at 10pm one night this week, suitcases in hand. They've done all the tests. Her dh has zero chance of fathering children and after 2 yrs of trying to make their marriage work, it looks like it is over.


----------



## burgbrandy

I'm about to start my 17th cycle and 15 months of trying. Hubby is getting his sa tomorrow finally. Every cycle I have an emotional breakdown when AF starts. We had previously decided we would start ntnp in January and just let things happen, but since we are just now getting tests done and starting clomid again, we may end up TTC for a bit longer. I try to remember that there has to be some divine reason why its not happening for us yet. Hubby and I evaluate our lives every cycle...it goes something like this "maybe its a good thing not to have a baby due in January cuz we already have 2 birthdays around then." "Maybe all this stress with your grandparents makes it bad to have a baby now." "May is when we are planning on moving, so its good we won't be due then." Every cycle we can find some good reason as to why we didn't conceive that month. It does make me feel better.


----------



## athena87

Burgbrandy you and I are in the same boat. This is my 15th month, not really sure how many cycles, we are ttc our first child and it's just tough.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm finally home from school - still quite weepy (I did end up learning a lot after I got myself calmed down). I know so many of us are in the same boat...and I didn't mean to be a downer in thread that is normally my only source of hope in this whole process. 

BTW - thanks for the offer of the article, but I'll decline. I (obviously) scare myself enough as it is right now. Depression DOES hurt fertility chances. 

I'm only 12 dpo. If my LP stays what in normally does, I shouldn't start AF until Saturday or Sunday. I guess there's technically still hope for this month. I'm just not feeling it right now.


----------



## lesh07

For those ladies who have been trying a while I truly understand the pain of a long wait! I am just on my 7th cycle ttc my new bundle but in the past I have had a 40 month wait and a 33 month wait for those bfp's. 

I really hope you get your bfp's soon. Xx


----------



## al335003

Profwife, glad to hear you're feeling somewhat better


----------



## pathos

maybe it is good to feel depressed. the darkest hour is also the closest to the sunset. sun will rise and shine for us. it is a good sign to hit the darkest point :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@athena87 You're conquering one part of ttc already with the clomid and I know you will get your BFP soon! Fingers crossed for next month! :hugs:

@burgbrandy Good luck!! :flower: I think you're right about evaluating timing. I always want one month and think of what it could mean, but then the next month seems just as good. 

@ProfWife It WILL happen! I hate looking at all the stats and research. I think a bunch of it is outdated and inconclusive. I'm so sorry you were upset during your lecture. I know it's so hard to feel this way and have to go about a normal day too. You can share your feelings whenever you need. You're not a downer at all. We can celebrate here and offer positivity, but we can also offer comfort. It's sad that so many of us feel this way and can't share it. 

@al335003 :hugs: I'm sorry. That's so frustrating. :hugs:

@River54 I'm sorry af came. Yay for everything looking good in the baseline ultrasound today and for IUI #2! I really, really hope this is the one! Good luck! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 I've never met a more deserving group of ladies. I know we all deserve BFPs. :thumbup:

@newbie2013 Oh no! I know ttc is such a hard road for couples and it gets harder the longer it takes. I'm sorry this broke them up. It's such a shame when couples want to start a family and can't. Picturing the end goal and a little baby is the only thing that keeps me going. We will all have this. I just wish it was easier. :hugs:

@pathos Good point! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful2014

*Some research I found:*

Most stats are assuming you have "well-timed intercourse each and every month."

"One study suggested that out of 100 couples who were trying naturally:
-85 will conceive within one year
-90 will conceive within 18 months
-95 will conceive within two years"

Another study found that "after a year of trying unsuccessfully, 44 per cent of women in the study still conceived naturally. Almost half of women who said they'd been struggling to get pregnant for at least a year ended up having a baby despite not getting fertility treatment, reveals a new study from Australia. That success rate was only slightly lower than in women who also reported trouble conceiving and opted for treatment with fertility hormones or in vitro fertilization (IVF). In the study, 53 per cent of those who had struggled to conceive for a year, conceived after fertility treatment or IVF. 

Lynch said that about 15 percent of women won't get pregnant after a year of trying, but only three to five percent of them are truly infertile. The rest will likely conceive on their own after another year or two.

'It means if you've been trying for a year and you're young and you have unexplained infertility, according to this data you have a decent chance of spontaneously conceiving,' Domar said."

Another study:
"It is estimated that 84% of women would conceive within one year of regular unprotected sexual intercourse. This rises cumulatively to 92% after two years and 93% after three years."

Another study:
"About 1 in 7 couples can have some problems conceiving a baby. However, over 8 in 10 couples having regular sex (every two to three days) will conceive within one year if the woman is aged under 40 years. In addition, of those couples who do not conceive in the first year, about half will do so in the second year." About 84 couples out of 100 conceive within a year of trying. About 92 couples out of 100 conceive within two years. Looking at this another way, about 1 in 7 couples do not conceive within a year of trying. However, more than half of these couples will conceive over the following year, without any treatment."


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies 13dpo and :bfn:


----------



## burgbrandy

Same for me...13 dpo and bfn on a frer. Temp dropped a little again too. :( hubby is dropping off his sperm at the hospital right now. Hope we get the results quickly!


----------



## ProfWife

13dpo - BFN - waiting for AF (and praying she'll be kind).

Starting back on my exercise regimen and cutting out caffeinated drinks. Looking forward to next weekend when I'm treating myself to a LONG massage with the money from covering the two classes I subbed in last week. :)


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi ladies! Just a quick check in from me. Had my follow up appt with my OB on Tuesday and all is how/where it should be post miscarriage so that's something. Have been temping and started OPKs a few days ago I initially got a positive but may have been a result of lingering hormones so who knows. The new plan: BD every other day until we eventually get a temp spike that indicates ovulation, etc. for this month and next and then if nothing has happened by December we'll go back to the RE and move forward with the IUI we were planning before falling pregnant initially. It's nice to have a plan, if I am SOOO impatient. 

This weekend I'm heading to DC to visit girlfriends from high school. It's a surprise visit for one to attend her 1 year old's bday. Another of the girls told me she's 12 weeks along and planning to tell everyone else. She told me because I shared my miscarriage story. We'd be about the same time along so it'll be tough but she's being so sweet about it and I really think being with them will make me feel better.

Overall I've been overwhelmed with how helpful sharing my process with those around me has been. So many women have been through it, some really recently and the overwhelming outcome is positive. I've also opted to start therapy alongside everything else for an extra objective outlet. 

So much for a short update huh?! Well, I hope you all are well, good luck to those still in the the TWW ... I'll be checking in on you!


----------



## MzImpatient

GM ladies! I got my BFP today at 7dpo!




What I did differently: I cut down on MOST of the coffee I was drinking, drank a ton of green tea. I actually had EWCM this time. And, I DTD only 2 days prior to O and the day of O. I also elevated my hips.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats Mz! Def a squinted but that's expected at 7dpo! Congrats and look forward to the progression! Hope it's your sticky one after all!!! :happydance:


----------



## pathos

:dance: congrats MzImpatient! =)))


----------



## River54

congrats!


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry hun i don't see the line but congrats anyway!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Congrats! Keep us posted with the progression of bfps :)


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!! Hope that this is your sticky bean!!


----------



## athena87

I found out my neighbor is pregnant tonight. It's going to be hard watching her knowing that's what I want so bad.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Athena: That sucks!!! I know how it is though. A girl from my church just announced and she is a senior in h.s. and her boyfriend is 16. GRRRR. It will happen for us!! I keep praying and crossing my fingers every month for all of us. 

ATM I just had my temp rise today so yay I ovulated but need to see what my temp is tomorrow morning for sure. I had my appt yesterday and she did use my preseed. There was a couple cells she biopsied off but she assured me that if I was conceiving this month it wouldn't hurt anything. She also said that she hoped she would be hearing from me in a few weeks. Sigh...I sure hope so but today I felt so crampy and cruddy. I'm assuming from the biopsies? Super emotional for 1dpo lol. Have a great weekend ladies!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mommyxofxone :hugs:

@burgbrandy I hope you get good results soon! :thumbup:

@ProfWife A long massage sounds great! :)

@gabbygabz I'm so glad that all is how it should be psychically and that you are getting support. I hope you have a great trip! :)

@MzImpatient Congratulations! Let me know when to update you officially! Sticky dust to you! :happydance:

@athena87 :hugs: It hurts to see people when it's not happening for us. It will happen for you too! I hope it's very soon!

@nikkilucky77 Yay that ovulation happened and that your appointment is behind you! I'm so glad she said it won't affect conceiving. I hope you'll be contacting her in a few weeks too! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

no af yet.


----------



## burgbrandy

Just started spotting with major cramps. AF will be in full force tonight.


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry hun :(


----------



## burgbrandy

Its OK. Knew it was coming with my temp this morning. On to another clomid cycle and a step closer to a diagnosis! Hope to have SA results back Monday!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Burgbrandy: Sorry af got you. You sound like you are on the right track! :)

Mommyxofxone: Hopefully af stays away!! Good luck!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy :hugs: I'm sorry. It sounds like you have a good plan for this cycle though. Good luck!! 

@mommyxofxone I hope af stays away too! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 Are you feeling better? :flower:

Do any of you have any cool plans or ideas for Halloween? Costumes/favorite movies? We usually watch movies and eat pizza. That's been what we have done since high school. I doubt we will do anything this year besides see our nieces and nephew. I'm also getting excited for the holidays and all the food! I bought lots of cool decorations for Christmas last year and I can't wait to use them! I hope you're all resting and having a nice weekend! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

started spotting today. now nothing again (that's happened before too and then af the next day. guess it all depends which day i actually o'd) but fully expecting her in the am.


----------



## al335003

I'm still spotting, but in a different way than usual, definitely not AF yet. Which is somewhat of a relief considering this is all coming on extremely early. Also I woke up with a fever and extremely sore throat which caused me to miss my race this morning :( overall just really really bummed


----------



## Hopeful2014

al335003 said:


> I'm still spotting, but in a different way than usual, definitely not AF yet. Which is somewhat of a relief considering this is all coming on extremely early. Also I woke up with a fever and extremely sore throat which caused me to miss my race this morning :( overall just really really bummed

:hugs: I'm sorry you missed your race and that you are spotting. How many dpo are you?


----------



## omgbaby

OMG!!! HOPEFUL!! I leave & come back to see your BFP!!! CONGRATS!!!!!

afm, i for sure thought this was our month. af not due til tuesday, this morning i had some brown spotting but nothing else. then gone all day come home & a little brown in underwear.. so maybe ib but who knows.


----------



## Hopeful2014

omgbaby said:


> OMG!!! HOPEFUL!! I leave & come back to see your BFP!!! CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> afm, i for sure thought this was our month. af not due til tuesday, this morning i had some brown spotting but nothing else. then gone all day come home & a little brown in underwear.. so maybe ib but who knows.

Thanks! I'm trying to let it sink in, but I'm still nervous. :blush:

I hope it stops and is IB. Good luck! 

How have you been? :flower:


----------



## omgbaby

I just read back a few pages & this too is the only thread I check. I don't even get on my journal....opps! Lol

I'm starting on the ovuline website RIGHT NOW!! Lol

Also, Hopeful what gummy vitamins did you take before your BFP? Did you take those along with prenatal vits or just the gummies. I will try those too.


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful2014 said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! HOPEFUL!! I leave & come back to see your BFP!!! CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> afm, i for sure thought this was our month. af not due til tuesday, this morning i had some brown spotting but nothing else. then gone all day come home & a little brown in underwear.. so maybe ib but who knows.
> 
> Thanks! I'm trying to let it sink in, but I'm still nervous. :blush:
> 
> I hope it stops and is IB. Good luck!
> 
> How have you been? :flower:Click to expand...

I've been okay. I try to stay away from here because I got myself thinking that maybe by being on here so much I was jinxing myself & that's why I never got my BFP. But maybe I need to be here, maybe the extra support will help me. :) I also stopped temping which was probably stupid!! Lol


----------



## Hopeful2014

omgbaby said:


> I just read back a few pages & this too is the only thread I check. I don't even get on my journal....opps! Lol
> 
> I'm starting on the ovuline website RIGHT NOW!! Lol
> 
> Also, Hopeful what gummy vitamins did you take before your BFP? Did you take those along with prenatal vits or just the gummies. I will try those too.

I think these are the vitamins that I'm taking. I got them at Wal-Mart. I was having such a hard time with the regular type and not taking them as well. These taste great and I know I'm getting most/some of what I need from them. It was definitely an improvement. I am just taking these for now. I may switch to an actual gummy prenatal after my appointment if the doctor says that's good. 

Ovuline is nice. I really like the daily newsletters that explain where you are in the cycle and the suggestions it gives. You track more of your information than you do with other sites. I can't give it all the credit, but it did help. My "10" day was the day of ovulation. "10" is supposed to be the most fertile. I used it for half a month and then for the full month last cycle. I think it will be a great addition to any other site you use.


----------



## omgbaby

Cool!! Just set up an account to get started. I put in all the days I've started the past couple months but I don't know if I should keep them in there or not.


----------



## ProfWife

I back tracked to January's cycle on Ovuline. It didn't even analyze stuff that far back (didn't get a line at all). 

AF for me this morning. Planning for next month.


----------



## Hopeful2014

omgbaby said:


> Cool!! Just set up an account to get started. I put in all the days I've started the past couple months but I don't know if I should keep them in there or not.

I put in my past starting dates, how long af was, and how long each cycle lasted. It gives you an overall data report/a starting point for it to analyze. ProfWife is right; it didn't give me lines on my earliest cycles I entered.

Sections I like on the phone/ipad/etc. version: 
*Health:* It tells you about your daily fertility reading, what your feelings could mean/show, what's happening in your cycle at that point, and what actions you should take on that day
*Home:* This is where you get your daily rating, it rates your most fertile days from 1-10. I think 7.5 and above is supposed to be the most fertile. This uses past information including cycle lengths, symptoms you've entered, temp, cm, opk results to update the rating. 
*Calendar:* This is where you enter all of the information. It tracks a lot of things.
*MyQ:* There are hundreds of questions that you answer. It supposedly makes better predictions and can identify problems if there are any once you answer the questions and it tracks your cycles. 

The actual desktop/sign-in version is good too. It has all of that above as well. There is a place to get your reports on there where it gives details about when you ovulated, what your cm was like, when you normally see a spike in cm and a spike in temperature, etc. I liked this part as well. I think you can only see your chart on the desktop/sign-in version. 

As a warning though: A couple ladies have said that it gave them different past ovulation dates than the sites they had been using. I think it's great to use in addition to whatever else you want to use.


----------



## Hopeful2014

ProfWife said:


> I back tracked to January's cycle on Ovuline. It didn't even analyze stuff that far back (didn't get a line at all).
> 
> AF for me this morning. Planning for next month.

:hugs: I'm sorry. I know it will happen. I just hope it's very soon. What are you planning?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful2014 said:


> @burgbrandy :hugs: I'm sorry. It sounds like you have a good plan for this cycle though. Good luck!!
> 
> @mommyxofxone I hope af stays away too! :flower:
> 
> @nikkilucky77 Are you feeling better? :flower:
> 
> Do any of you have any cool plans or ideas for Halloween? Costumes/favorite movies? We usually watch movies and eat pizza. That's been what we have done since high school. I doubt we will do anything this year besides see our nieces and nephew. I'm also getting excited for the holidays and all the food! I bought lots of cool decorations for Christmas last year and I can't wait to use them! I hope you're all resting and having a nice weekend! :)

I am feeling better today. The fun goop that she puts in there (to stop bleeding) is coming out which makes me feel like I am spotting but I am not technically. I hope this stuff goes away otherwise this tww will be interesting lol :). I am feeling good when I look at Ovuline though. We bded 4 days before "10" day and also the day of. So we definitely got enough of that in :). 

I just bought my costume actually. I am going to be the Cat in the Hat (I teach preschool). I LOVE Hocus Pocus. It is one of my favorite Halloween movies. Lol I am always excited for the holidays. I love this time of year...so much to look forward to.


----------



## nikkilucky77

omgbaby said:


> Hopeful2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! HOPEFUL!! I leave & come back to see your BFP!!! CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> afm, i for sure thought this was our month. af not due til tuesday, this morning i had some brown spotting but nothing else. then gone all day come home & a little brown in underwear.. so maybe ib but who knows.
> 
> Thanks! I'm trying to let it sink in, but I'm still nervous. :blush:
> 
> I hope it stops and is IB. Good luck!
> 
> How have you been? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I've been okay. I try to stay away from here because I got myself thinking that maybe by being on here so much I was jinxing myself & that's why I never got my BFP. But maybe I need to be here, maybe the extra support will help me. :) I also stopped temping which was probably stupid!! LolClick to expand...

I did the same thing!! Then I realized that I feel better when I talk to you ladies :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

af came last night


----------



## nikkilucky77

:hugs: I'm sorry mommyxofxone :(.


----------



## ProfWife

Planning to do OPKs, continuing bbt and continuing preseed. 

Other than that, just trying to time it out.


----------



## omgbaby

Hey hopeful. I was reading the back of those vitamins & it says they recommend 2 a day, did you take 1 or 2?
Also, af here.


----------



## burgbrandy

CD 2 for me and my back is killing me! Curse u, AF! Lol!

My plan for this cycle: 50 mg clomid & 100 mg soy iso CD 4-8, black cohosh CD 4-8, opks, temping, opks, and bd every other day after af ends, depending on what hubbys sa results say.


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi Guys!

Congrats to all those who got their bfps. And good luck to everyone still trying! I am on a new cycle well in tww i think my testing date is 20th October :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Oh, new test date will be November 7, depending on when I ovulate on clomid this time.


----------



## ProfWife

burgbrandy - we're on the same cycle pattern again, girl! Glad to have a friend on the same day :)

I'll be testing around Nov. 11th. If we are blessed with a baby, his parents would be here the next week for us to tell them in person. If not, the next O-date is during our vacation to celebrate out 6th anniversary.


----------



## omgbaby

If Ovuline is correct, I will be testing arouuuunnnnddd... ( lol i'm waiting for app to load) November 9. November would be the perfect time to get BFP.

My niece is November 4.
Sister & Gma November 13.
Mom is November 16. Lol!!


----------



## al335003

Hopeful: I think I'm 10-11 DPO definitely not AF yet. Physically feeling better than yesterday. Are you having any symptoms yet?

We are looking forward to our appointment with the specialist on the 28th, I think having ALL my questions answered will at least make me feel better... And hey, if they wanna thow me on Clomid...why not??


----------



## Kalush

Sorry those those who af got, she has not been good to people this week. Hope November is a lucky month for everyone!

MzImpatient - Congrats!

omgbaby - Welcome back. Hope you get your bfp soon.

Nikkilucky - Cat in the Hat is great. DD loves the book right now and wants it to be read all the time. Hope your good timing result in a bfp!

Fallen - Hey. Hope the tww goes quickly for you.

Prowife - That would be great timing for you guys. I hope it works out that way. With DD my parents were coming into town a couple weeks after we found out, it was so fun getting to tell them in person.

Al33503 - Hope the spotting is IB. Hope your appointment will be a good one and you can get a plan started.

afm - 6 dpo today. I'm still in a good mood, probably just the relaxing weekend at home. The first time since probably June. I have been getting really grumpy a couple days before af starting the last few cycles so probably wishful thinking that it'll still be a few days. If af doesn't show up in the next two days I'll test on the 17th. The ic's I ordered with the opk's are just mocking me since I haven't had to test since ttc yet so it would be great to get to a point where I could actually take one! We're boring and have no costumes. Okay, technically not true. DH is going to be luigi at work. We may have to do a costume for DD next year. She'll be 2.5 then.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 Yay for good timing!! :) I love Hocus Pocus too! I feel the same way about the holidays. This time of year always feels so good and like there's so much to look forward to. 

@omgbaby I always feel better when I can talk to you ladies! :) I take two of those vitamins a day. I'm sorry af is here. I really hope this is your month!! I updated your date! November will be a great month! It's such a fun time for the holidays and it would be cool since you have all those other birthdays! Good luck! 

@mommyxofxone :hugs: I'm sorry. Do you know if you'll be trying next month? :hugs:

@ProfWife It sounds like a good plan. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :thumbup: I updated your date. I hope you are able to tell his parents when they visit and that you can celebrate on your vacation! 

@burgbrandy That sounds like a good plan too! I hope af eases up on you. It's always worse when it's painful as well. Good luck on your husband's results! :thumbup: I updated your date, but I can change it if needed.

@Fallen8905 :hi: I updated your date! How have you been? 

@al335003 I'm glad you're feeling better! My main symptoms so far are fatigue and increased appetite. I'm waiting for more nausea, as much as I don't want to feel sick, because it will make me feel better. :dohh: I definitely think you'll feel better after the appointment. I hope they answer all of your questions! :flower:

@Kalush I updated your date. I really, really hope you get to test and you get your BFP! I'm glad you were able to relax. I know I always feel the best when I'm able to spend time at home. Your daughter could dress as the Princess from Mario Brothers since your husband will be Luigi. :)


----------



## Herbert680

Welcome ladies! I truly hope this month brings us all BFPs!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Herbert680 said:


> Welcome ladies! I truly hope this month brings us all BFPs!

:hi: Welcome to our group! Would you like me to add you to our front page list of testers? Good luck! :flower:


----------



## omgbaby

Blahh cramps suck!!! Hopeful do your vitamins stink? Lol i opened mine & smelled them & they smell so weird but OH said not really then well.... He ate 2!! Lmao
I told him to take them with me maybe to increase chances & im sure we both could use a multivitamin but i didnt expect him to like it that much..

Did you take both at one time or 1 in morning 1 at night?


----------



## omgbaby

Also!! I love Hocus Pocus. (if you guys were talking about the movie. Lol)
That was always my fav halloween movie although the song they sing to the kids is CREEPY!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I don't think they stink. :haha: I'll check later today! I take them both at the same time in the morning. They haven't made me sick at all. I think they will be good for both of you! There are a lot of things that men need to get as well. My husband takes the "normal" kind that I tried to take, but can't stand. I can swallow pills, but it's hard for me to swallow the large ones so I have to chew them. The problem with that is then I can taste how horrible they are. The gummy vitamins are amazing! 

I love Halloween movies. I like the scary ones and the funny ones. Speaking of Hocus Pocus, does anyone remember Twitches or Halloweentown?


----------



## omgbaby

Omg!! I was going to say Halloweentown but didnt think anyone would know it!! Now that is by far my forever favorite!!! Sucks that the ones they made after the first werent so good. :(
I honestly didn't expect him to take them then when he went for a second i thought hmm this could work!! Lol


----------



## burgbrandy

Oh I love twitches! I'm gonna have to check to see when all of these are on! And hokus pokus is great too!


----------



## ALiKO

for halloween classic family movies i love the nightmare before christmas. it was my fav as a kid and definitely a classic to me now, brings me back to my childhood. and i love the scary movie marathons that come on tv. nothing like cuddling up on a cool fall day with a bowl of popcorn and a movie marathon! :happydance:


----------



## omgbaby

OH's favorite movie is Nightmare Before Christmas!
Brandy, starting next sunday ABC Family has 13 days of Halloween & I know Hocus Pocus is in the lineup, so is Nightmare before Xmas.


----------



## al335003

AF is officially here, cramps and all. I think we'll take the next cycle "off" (NTNP). I think our best bet is to skip right to IVF... When we can afford it-which is years down the road. Ill be stalking this thread, and I'll update after seeing the specialist, maybe she'll change our minds, who knows

Good luck to everyone and thanks for all he support, you ladies are the best


----------



## Fallen8905

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Fallen8905 :hi: I updated your date! How have you been?
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks, im alright. Me and my oh have had a crap year! His dad's gf died suddenly (she has been part of the family for years) Then my friend died in a car crash. After that my oh's uncle had a stroke. (he is okay now) and then my nan died of cancer. One of my oh's uncle died of cancer and now is grandad is in hosptial in intensive care after having two heart attacks!!! This all happened between February and now!
> 
> I offically say the year 2013 is a horrible evil year!!!Click to expand...


----------



## omgbaby

Fallen8905 o no that is just horrible!! So sorry for your losses, praying your granddad recovers!


----------



## Fallen8905

Thanks I just can't wait for this year to be over! :(


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby and Hopeful: I love "Halloweentown" too! I also didn't think anyone would know it lol.

Fallen: I am so sorry to hear 2013 has been a horrible year :(. 2014 will have to be better!!!

al335003: I'm sorry af got you :(. Maybe your ntnp will result in a bfp. Good luck to you hun!


----------



## ProfWife

Are any of you old enough to remember Mr. Boogedy on Disney at Halloween? LOVED that movie when I was little. It used to scare the pants off me! Between that one, Watcher in the Woods and the D-TV rendition of "Sweet Dreams," that pretty much made my Halloween!

@Fallen - I am so sorry for your year. I've been there with family issues in previous years. Just keep the hope that it's going to be better, and focus on getting through each day. Handle only one at a time.


----------



## omgbaby

OMG!! Halloweentown is on RIGHT NOW!! Lol I'm like a little girl so excited. OH thinks I'm crazy.
"Babe why are you on Disney channel" Lmao don't judge me.


----------



## nikkilucky77

I LOVE IT!! Everyone needs to feel like a little kid sometimes (or all the time) hehe.


----------



## ProfWife

Just turned it on! :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby Oh no! I missed Halloweentown! I love those type of movies. What about Goosebumps or Are you Afraid of the Dark? I really like the 13 days of Halloween! Yay! I always really like the 25 days of Christmas movie marathon too! I love this time of year. :)

@burgbrandy Me too! I need to see these movies now! :)

@ALiKO I like Nightmare Before Christmas too! Have you seen Frankenweenie? It's also by Tim Burton and it kind of reminds me of it. It's good. :thumbup:

@al335003 :hugs: I'm sorry. I really hope you get good news at the specialist. We'll be here to talk whenever you need. Good luck! 

@Fallen8905 :hugs: That's horrible. I'm sorry you've had such a tough year. I really hope things get better soon. 

@ProfWife I haven't seen it; I'll need to check it out. I googled it and the guy seems a bit creepy. :)

@nikkilucky77 I totally agree. It's amazing when I can relax and feel like a kid again. :)


----------



## Kalush

Such fun Halloween movies! I really want to watch Hocus Pocus now. I'll have to see if it's streaming on Netflix. We had a group of us that use to get together to watch Are you Afraid of the Dark, we'd make puppy chow and have sodas. It was fun!

afm- Another 6 day lp for me. A bit frustrated with it, basically means that even with cutting down a lot it hasn't helped at all. She's still asking more than I'll let her nurse so she's really not ready for me to cut out any more. We'll keep working on it, but I don't know that it's going to happen anytime soon. Better story is that my thumb is completely black at the moment after I got a hole in my glove while peeling black walnuts. Really hoping it won't stay that way for too long, looks ridiculous. I'm not sure they are going to be worth the effort, still to come is hitting them with a hammer and using wire cutters to get the walnut pieces out.


----------



## pathos

Brrr it is so cold. The heater is on, and I am having abnormally high temps. Can the heater interfere with BBT?


----------



## omgbaby

Hocus Pocus is gonna be on abc family if you have that channel but i do believe it is on netflix!!

I love how on this thread its not just TTC all the time, we get a chance to take our minds off of it with all the little side coversations! I know awhile back we talked about tv shows. Now i LOVED Lost even though i watched it years after it was on tv but who cares. Thank you netflix for creating a Lost addict. Well i happened to see that Claire from Lost is on Once Upon a Time.

Now, I had seen commercials for awhile about OUAT but never thought to get into it. OMG!! THANKS TO NETFLIX I'M ONCE AGAIN ADDICTED!! Best show everrrr!! Lmao the whole point of that was to see if any of you have watched or do watch OUAT?!

On the TTC note, on ovuline when you put how many hours you sleep I'm confused. I started to think okay last night I went to sleep at 11:45-12 then woke up this morning at 5:50. Now should I put that time as yesterday's date since it's technically yesterdays sleep OR under todays date? Lol


----------



## newbie2013

omgbaby, I record my info the night before's sleep as the day I'm entering the data. So for instance, last night I slept at about midnight and woke up at about 8am (I'm on holidays!!!) and recorded this info as today's sleep time.

I guess the most important thing is being consistent about how you record your data.


----------



## magicwhisper

I can't see your :bfp: on the list hopeful unless I am just being daft


----------



## omgbaby

newbie2013 said:


> omgbaby, I record my info the night before's sleep as the day I'm entering the data. So for instance, last night I slept at about midnight and woke up at about 8am (I'm on holidays!!!) and recorded this info as today's sleep time.
> 
> I guess the most important thing is being consistent about how you record your data.

Okay gotcha. That's what I've been doing. But today I noticed that the past 2 days I've put in sleep data it's erased. But the past 2 days I entered it on my phone & today I did it online so maybe it deleted because I didn't do it on the computer?


----------



## Kalush

No Hocus Pocus on netflix, darn. We only have network tv. Maybe they will have it one closer to Halloween. Netflix does have some Goosebumps shows. I never did watch the show. I do, however, have a giant box of the books in the storage room.


----------



## burgbrandy

Started clomid today and just got hubbys SA results back...not so great...his volume was only 1.5 ml, which is the lowest they consider normal. They want overall count at over 50 million, and hubbys was only 21 million. Morphology was 72% which is great and motility was 40% which is good too. We really need to only have sex every other day around o instead of every day to see if that helps. He will be doing another test in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## pathos

good luck burgbrandy! my h had his sperm analysis few weeks ago. doc said anything over 20 million is good. my h has 80 mil. i thought he would be sad but he says his little soldiers are equal to the germany's population and he is kind of proud :// oh man... his doctor also suggested to :sex: every other day. but i got restless and attacked him on the eve of ovulation. so i ll be watching you, hopefully to see the difference it makes::bfp:


----------



## melann13

Sounds promising burgbrandy. Always nice to have more info, and at least with good motility and morphology it sounds like the swimmers he has are in really good shape!
Good luck to you!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Burgbrandy: Sounds like overall it is a good thing. Your hubby's swimmers are good! I have heard dtd every other day helps. I just don't always follow that lol.

Pathos: Your chart is looking good! I turned our heat on too but my temps don't look like yours!!! Good luck hun!

Hopeful: I like all of those shows! I love having netflix to watch some of those goodies and abc family of course is amazing! How is everything going with you? Nauseous a lot? What is your worst or most bothersome symptom right now? :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

I <3 Hocus Pocus.

@Kalush: I wouldn't stress yourself out about BF-ing versus, TTC. Can you TTC and just remind yourself that it might take a bit longer? On the flip side, I have a friend who was BF-ing and appeared to have a short LP like yours, and she got knocked up with #2 when she didn't think it was possible.

AFM... FINALLY got a positive OPK on Sunday (CD 28). And had minor spotting from then through today, appears to have finally gone away. Yesterday was my first anniversary, so KMFX for an anniversary baby - bonus points for being on holiday in the city we got married... Put me down for testing on 10/28, please.


----------



## ProfWife

Hubs just told me he'll be out of town the week leading up to my next test date...the worst week emotionally for me. As he was telling me, his cousin (who made the rude comment about us needing to get with the program over the summer since our side has no little ones) announced that she has #6 on the way. 

On the one side, I should feel happy for her since they had TONS of trouble and treatments after their daughter before their twin sons were born. On the other side...REALLY?! 

Can't help but want to cry...


----------



## athena87

I am kind of depressed right now, I was scrolling down fb and another girl I know is pregnant with number 2. It is so hard to see people blessed over and over again. While we are struggling. I feel like I'm being lapped. Dh was talking to my sister yesterday and she said it'll happen when god wants you to have a baby. I know she is right but she hasn't been very supportive of us having a baby. She thinks I should wait til I'm finished with college. Because she started when she had my first niece 12 yrs ago and still hasn't finished. I just feel like crying.


----------



## ProfWife

It is totally possible to finish and be a mommy. Quite a few of my friends from college did. It's all a matter of managing time and money...and making that choice.


----------



## omgbaby

Pathos: Your chart is looking good girl!

Burgbrandy: Good luck hun! :thumbup:

Athena87: I totally know what you mean! I actually just deleted EVERYONE from high school & wherever from Facebook. I was tired of reading about people being pregnant or them talking about their babies. So I deleted everybody except best friends & family. Seems to be helping :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Kalush I remember peeling/hitting walnuts when I was younger. :)

@pathos I'm not sure if a heater would cause higher temps. I know they say a big change can interfere with temps, but those are nice high temps! Have you been using it all cycle? Good luck!! Equal to Germany's population!! :haha: 

@omgbaby I watch Once Upon a Time! I liked Claire from Lost too! Have you heard of or watched Once Upon a Time in Wonderland? It comes on Thursdays and it just started last week. We are recording them to watch later, but I think it will be good too. I've really liked this season of Once Upon a Time so far! :) As for Ovuline, I usually put it as today's sleep, but that is a good point! Make sure to press 'Save' at the top of the phone version. I think it erases the information if you don't press save. 

@magicwhisper I added it on this thread, but I forgot to update it on the other. I will add it now! :haha: Thanks! 

@burgbrandy I'm glad the results are not too bad! It's good to know that you should bd every other day. I hope that's the key!! Good luck! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 Thanks! I haven't been too nauseous yet. I'm starting to have moments of heartburn or the feeling of being sick, but I honestly would like to feel sick a little more to make me feel more comfortable about it. :dohh: I'm still the opposite so far with being really hungry. Nothing is too bothersome yet, but I do have trouble staying awake during my shows! No complaints here though; I'll do whatever it takes. :)

@ClandestineTX Date updated. Are you going to temp this tww? I was happy to see your positive opks posted the other day! Happy anniversary!! I really, really hope this is the month! Good luck! :thumbup:

@ProfWife :hugs: I'm sorry that he'll be out of town. We will be here for you! I'm sorry that she announced as well. I know you can be happy for her and also sad at the same time. It doesn't make it easier when someone says something like that to you and then gets pregnant again. I wish people would realize that the things they say carry much more meaning and hurt than they might intend. :hugs:

@athena87 You know the best timing for yourself. I understand why people say someone should wait because of one thing and why they say it'll happen when it's meant to happen, but I don't necessarily agree with either of those statements. Just think of all the amazing, powerful women who are also mothers. I do think there are times that are better than others and ultimately any time it happens it is meant to and will be just as amazing, but it's hurtful to think that it's not happening because God doesn't want it or that someone is somehow undeserving at that time. That's just not true. Otherwise abusive parents, young teens, and drug addicts wouldn't get pregnant. :hugs: Your husband and you are the only ones who can decide your timing.


Did anyone see the advertisements for Toy Story of Terror? It's a Halloween special and it will be on tomorrow! I'm excited! I always like watching these type of specials and TV shows when they have holiday episodes too. Does anyone remember the Roseanne Halloween episodes? What were some of your favorite TV shows to have Halloween episodes?


----------



## pathos

clandestinetx, happy anniversary =) i hope this 2nd honeymoon will bear fruit :winkwink: hehe nice timing.

profwife :hugs: maybe during your h's absence you will come up with a creative way of announcing your bfp. i am sorry for the other announcement though. i am not pissed by bfp announcements, after realizing that they manage to achieve something very difficult, i feel like saying congratulations, you made the impossible. if it happens to other people, it will happen to us. :flower:

athena87, it all depends on you. that your sil failed to finish hers does not necessarily mean that same thing will apply to you. its good that she shares her experience but assumption is another thing. disregard it, and as we see getting pregnant is not about planning. there is no guarantee that you will fall pg immediately after you finish your school. i was very naive about it and waited 6 months to start ttc, if i knew i would struggle i would have started earlier. 

about me, tomorrow i will see my gyn, probably smear test is waiting for me (its been 6 months) and i will eeek a litte bit before i climb the chair. i am nervous due to my vaginismus history. i have curios high temps but i do not even have my regular 2ww progesterone twinges. weird. 

we are starting the renovation of the house we bought, my mind is there. :shrug: maybe i don't notice.


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful: I remember you saying that Ovuline rates the days & the best days are 7-10 did you guys bd everyday? I loved Claire!! Actually there's this picture of her based on Call me Maybe but she's asking for Aaron! Hilarious!! Lol actually yes I am very excited for Wonderland, I have it on DVR. Lol waiting for the perfect time to start watching! Did you know Sayid from Lost is Jafar on Wonderland!! Lol

Also, I did see preview for Toys of Terror, it also is on my DVR. Lmao geesh along with Hocus Pocus, Nightmare before Christmas, Wonderland, recent episode of OUAT, Halloweentown. Lol my DVR is gonna be FULL!! Funny thing is when I just logged on BNB the ad at the top was for Toys of Terror. 

AFM, yesterday afternoon I hardly had anything in pad. Not even spotting. But this morning I woke up to a little brown so I guess AF will be gone today or tomorrow. I meant to temp this morning but I woke up thinking I could go right back to sleep after I rolled over. Nope alarm went off & I figured since I was up for a few minutes I didn't want wrong temp. Surprisingly OH & I are doing really good at taking those vitamins, I think it helps that they are gummy.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'll keep temping until at least 7 DPO. Really frustrated this morning, because even though o-spotting is gone, my temp was way down this morning - like back to coverline. I know fallback rises are normal, but I really just want confirmation O has come and gone, so we can do something else. It's CD 31 FFS, I need a break from waiting to O! 

I did discard my high temps (after drinking) from the weekend, in hopes it will help FF give me crosshairs. Hoping for a big increase tomorrow. We are taking today off from having sex. Six times in 5 days is as good as we're getting this cycle.


----------



## River54

Yes - I vaguely remember the Roseanne Halloween episodes - I remember thinking they were great! 

As for school and being a mummy - lots of people do it. There is nothing saying you can't at all. When dd was a toddler, I started college to get my degree. It worked out fine, and I have my degree and a better job. I can't imagine not doing that. It is harder (trying to find time for homework etc), but only you can find that balance. Sometimes taking less courses per term would work better etc.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

Ovufriend and FF agree the 7th as O day, but ovuline is saying 11th. Which to trust??? Ugh... I was hoping I was 9DPO today, but maybe I'm not. 

Don't know how to get my charts on here for your opinions. Can you help?

thanks :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Not sure how ovuline does it... For FF you can set up your 'homepage' and there should be a share button somewhere and you need to copy/paste the bbcode into your bnb signature... It's been a while since I did it but its pretty easy. I can't do it from my phone so try setting it up on a computer the first time!


----------



## nikkilucky77

newbie2013 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Ovufriend and FF agree the 7th as O day, but ovuline is saying 11th. Which to trust??? Ugh... I was hoping I was 9DPO today, but maybe I'm not.
> 
> Don't know how to get my charts on here for your opinions. Can you help?
> 
> thanks :hugs:

I only use ovuline now but I really pay attention to the fertility ratings and if I got bd in on those days. They have my ovulation day on the 10th which is 2 days before my 10 day. It is weird.


----------



## melann13

I'm doing school and baby at the same time, and some people think it's weird or a bad idea, but most of them don't understand how unique my school situation is. I'm working on my PhD and my schedule is super flexible. My boss doesn't care if she only sees my once a week and I work remotely (as long as I'm productive), I have fantastic health insurance through the school and once I'm done things will change and I will have less flexibility, so for me it made the most sense to have baby now, so that she'll be a year or more old once I need to do a major job change and most likely move away from family.
Obviously when a person gets pregnant is not always their choice (as you ladies surely understand) and I actually would've preferred to do this earlier in my grad career, but I say that unless someone has lived your life they cannot judge how and when you choose to do things. I love my career, and I'm proud of myself, but if it got in the way of having a family, it wouldn't be worth it.
That's my rant for today :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@melann13: Amen. I seriously BS online so much, I could have raised a few babies working on my PhD... speaking of... must get back to grading midterms... in my living room...


----------



## melann13

@Clandestine HAHA :) I came home at 1:45 today because I have a lot of writing to do and I can't do it when I'm sleepy. My boss is actually excited to have me come back after the baby because she said that she became MOST productive after having her kids (while going up for tenure at an R1 Institution mind you) because she got good at multitasking and doling out her time efficiently. I told her I won't be there at all on Friday because I have to do the three hour glucose test (yup I failed the first one by 1 pt) and she said she's gotten some of her best writing done while waiting for doctors appts :)
Guess I should outline that prelim proposal... at my kitchen table :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

I really have no excuse for myself. I'm a sixth year candidate - just have to finish my research and keep writing manuscripts (we can submit several manuscripts (3 or more) in lieu of a "dissertation". I cannot motivate myself to save my life right now, been like this for 2 months. So I took a teaching gig, elsewhere - so grand funded PhD plus adjunct work. The adjunct stuff is more fun for me these days, though trying to get back into the swing of my PhD work.


----------



## omgbaby

Warning, slight TMI.

AF is a SICK individual! Yes right now she is a person, she is evil. All day i had brown spotting so im thinking yay almost over, get ready to bd.
Well then BAM! Cramps. I feel like she said o wait i forgot to shed some of your uterine lining here ya go bitch.
Omg my cramps havent been this bad in like 2 months, it went from spotting to a legit light almost medium flow! Wtf!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and that it's not too uncomfortable. :hugs: I really hope these temps are good signs for you! What renovations are you making on your new home?

@omgbaby I saw Sayid in the commercial! We are saving it on DVR too! We'll have to let each other know what we think once we start watching! I didn't get to watch Toy Story of Terror yet, but I'm excited to see it. The last Toy Story made me sad because of how I had grown up since the first movie and he did too and how his toys were gone. I think they should make another one day when he is all grown up with a kid of his own! I really like the gummy vitamins. I'm going to try my hardest to use gummy prenatal vitamins if I have to switch to one too! We bd on our # 2, (we skipped # 3.5 day) # 5, # 7.5, # 9, and twice on # 10 so every day except the 3.5 day. # 10 was ovulation for me. I might have kept going if my temp didn't go as high on the next day just to be sure. :hugs: I hope af is gone tomorrow and you get some rest tonight! 

@ClandestineTX :dohh: I hope you get a super high temp tomorrow. It's most likely a fallback rise. I get them sometimes. I had one this last cycle on 4 dpo that was only .10 above my coverline. I know it's frustrating though. I'm sorry this cycle has been so confusing. I really hope the anniversary bd gives you a BFP! You definitely have good timing! :)

@melann13 & @ClandestineTX Why can't all work be done in living rooms and at kitchen tables? :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Hopeful2014

newbie2013 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Ovufriend and FF agree the 7th as O day, but ovuline is saying 11th. Which to trust??? Ugh... I was hoping I was 9DPO today, but maybe I'm not.
> 
> Don't know how to get my charts on here for your opinions. Can you help?
> 
> thanks :hugs:

I had cycles where all three agreed and a couple where Ovuline didn't agree with FF and Ovufriend. I know they use cm, past information, and the other signs, but I'm not exactly sure how they decide on Ovuline. 

For Ovuline: I pressed Ctrl and Print buttons at the same time (or however you do a screen capture on your device) and then put it in Paint, then saved it as a jpg and then attached it to the post. FF and Ovufriend lets you share by links though. 

For FF: Go to FF and look under your chart. There should be a lot of different options. Click on the one that says "share". Then copy the link and post it in a message here. This works on the desktop version. On the mobile version, look under calendar and click "more". Then click "Share/Email Chart". 

For Ovufriend: Go to Publish Your Chart, which is directly under your chart. Then copy the code and paste in the post. 

I hope those instructions work! :)


----------



## newbie2013

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/428bab

https://ovufriend.com/graph/0806c1f2d34de077dcfd8f49132c4dc5

Hope this works! What do you guys think? 7th or 11th??
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 
It seems FF and Ovufriend choose CD 14 because the EWCM and the HSO position. You do have a big temp jump on CD 15 as well. 

I can see why Ovuline might think CD 17 was ovulation because it looks like you moved even higher after those first three temps (CD 15-17). 

However, it could be that you had a high jump on 1 dpo (CD 15) and then a slow rise at the beginning. A lot of people have slow rising temps in the first few days.

I did the three over six rule for each possibility. That's when the 3 temps after O are 0.20 degrees F (0.1 degrees C) or more above the highest of the previous six with at least one being at least 0.40 degrees higher.

IF O was CD 14:
highest temp before: CD 11 36.47

1 dpo temp: 36.61 (.14 higher)
2 dpo temp: 36.57 (.10 higher)
3 dpo temp: 36.55 (.08 higher)

IF O was CD 17:
highest temp before: CD 15 36.61

1 dpo temp: 36.85 (.24 higher)
2 dpo temp: 36.77 (.16 higher)
3 dpo temp: 36.96 (.35 higher)


What range of cycle days do you usually ovulate on? Did you notice any other signs that it could have been one of those days? What's your usual range of temps before ovulation and the range of temps after ovulation? Do those ranges and past coverlines seem similar to this cycle?

I think you have great timing judging by the cm though. Ovuline gave me my # 10 day two days after ovulation and the best cm I had during the first month I used it. It may be confused based on the second rise you seemed to have and it's still learning your pattern. 

Anyone else have an idea? :)


----------



## newbie2013

I have o'ed anywhere from day 12-day 17, so I can't use that as a prediction! I hope it was day 14 coz our timing was better for then. 

Thanks for your input. Was tempted to test in the am, but might hold off for a while.

When I get back to my computer, I'll take out the ewcm and hso details and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful2014 said:


> @pathos I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and that it's not too uncomfortable. :hugs: I really hope these temps are good signs for you! What renovations are you making on your new home?
> 
> @omgbaby I saw Sayid in the commercial! We are saving it on DVR too! We'll have to let each other know what we think once we start watching! I didn't get to watch Toy Story of Terror yet, but I'm excited to see it. The last Toy Story made me sad because of how I had grown up since the first movie and he did too and how his toys were gone. I think they should make another one day when he is all grown up with a kid of his own! I really like the gummy vitamins. I'm going to try my hardest to use gummy prenatal vitamins if I have to switch to one too! We bd on our # 2, (we skipped # 3.5 day) # 5, # 7.5, # 9, and twice on # 10 so every day except the 3.5 day. # 10 was ovulation for me. I might have kept going if my temp didn't go as high on the next day just to be sure. :hugs: I hope af is gone tomorrow and you get some rest tonight!
> 
> @ClandestineTX :dohh: I hope you get a super high temp tomorrow. It's most likely a fallback rise. I get them sometimes. I had one this last cycle on 4 dpo that was only .10 above my coverline. I know it's frustrating though. I'm sorry this cycle has been so confusing. I really hope the anniversary bd gives you a BFP! You definitely have good timing! :)
> 
> @melann13 & @ClandestineTX Why can't all work be done in living rooms and at kitchen tables? :thumbup: :haha:

Lol it's so funny when I talk about anyone from Lost because I don't use their real names I use their Lost names. Lmao. Actually last month a new movie came out, Battle of the Year or something. Well at the end it shows Sawyer (which by the way became my huge crush!) & OH goes BABE IT'S SAWYER!!! Lmao needless to say I about died! :blush:

I think Toys of Terror will be on ABC Family this Sunday, at least that's what I have it recording on DVR as. I know! The last one was so sad but I kind of like how they did it, like the age group who watched the first toy story they let Andy kind of grow up with us. I do agree about having one where Andy has kids. Then maybe the toys could be his kids! Adorable! LOL

AF was just brown this morning. After I posted that last night I stood in the hottest shower possible for like 10 mins then laid in bed with a heating pad. Woke this morning feeling much better but God it was awful! Hoping she's fully gone today. I need to get this show on the road! Lol


----------



## burgbrandy

SIL had her baby this morning...lane Karl harper was born at 7:55 am, 8 lbs 9 oz and 21 inches long. 

Unfortunately she ended up having a super easy labor and didn't feel a single contraction. Her midwife told her she was 4 cm dilated yesterday morning so she had her come in last night. They gave her an epidural and then pitocin, and he came out 12 hours later. Never even felt a contraction. Is it horrible of me to have wished she would have a horribly painful long labor? Lol. I was hoping karma would bite her in the ass. Maybe she will end up with a colicky baby. Lmao! I'm not going to see her in the hospital. Not driving 45 mins to see a baby that I'm sure I'll be seeing a ton of when they get home.


----------



## pathos

thanks hopeful. it went well, i guess. 
he suggested that with my next cycle we track follicles and see if i need clomid or alike. if that fails, i am most likely to undergo hsg and laparascopic surgery. i forgot to ask if they use sedation or anesthesia :wacko:. i hope it won't be necessary. 

as to the house hehe, we bought an old house built in 60's. so everything is going to be renewed from windows to flooring, from plumbing to roof. i am only interested in wallpapers and flooring stuff :haha: i already ordered graham & brown's frames wallpaper for the spare room (hopefully baby's room) :cry: 

i think my temps are high due to excitement.


----------



## burgbrandy

AFM, day 3 of clomid and having some cramping. At least I know there's some good follies growing in there! I had forgotten how much higher my temps are on clomid.


----------



## pathos

oh burgbrandy :haha::haha: 
if you are to see that baby very often maybe you should reconsider wishing a colicky baby. (baby is innocent ;) but i guess his mother is a different story...)


----------



## burgbrandy

I really shouldn't say things like that, but after everything she has done this pregnancy and rubbing it in my face...all the lying and "poor me's" and everything, I really just want karma to bite her in the ass. They still don't have heat in their trailer at all...so while I hope someone calls child services for the sake of that newborn, I still wouldn't wish they would lose the baby. They also still have the hyperactive aggressive boxer puppy. Can't wait to see what it takes for them to get rid of it. My guess is that the baby ends up getting hurt, but I still don't wish for that. I do have some morals. :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby: I hope af leaves soon! Doesn't she know that you have things to do ;)??

Burgbrandy: I am also hoping karma will kick in!!! Dammit anyhow! I don't blame you at all!

Pathos: You do still have high temps!! Wish mine were that high! And it is good to have that future baby room thought out ;). I do too:blush:


----------



## gabbygabz

Just chiming in here to say hi and that I continue to keep track of everyone's progress. 

AFM, this first post-miscarriage cycle is wonky (shocking) and although I had super strong ovulation like pains yesterday, this morning my temp hadn't really spiked as I hoped/expected. Our BD timing hasn't really been great this time around anyway so I'm chalking it up to still recovering, but I'll ballpark starting to test around 10/31 if AF hasn't otherwise shown up before that!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies sorry i've been mia, hope you all are well- give me the low down, whats new?


----------



## River54

Hi ladies - had my follie check today, and go in on Sat for another check. I have 2 follies, and hopefully will have grown enough for a trigger maybe Sat? We'll see. Was told to bd tomorrow, so I am assuming the IUI will be a couple days after that.


----------



## pathos

nikkilucky77, i don't think high temps mean anything at this point of lp. i just find that drastic spike curios :shrug:. hope your temp goes up.


----------



## ProfWife

Checking in...

We're just plugging along here. I've been in severe back pain for a few days now. I just requested a masseuse to actually come to me on Saturday. So, I'm now looking forward to that. Also starting chiropractic care up again since I get some under husband's insurance.

We're CD6 here. Opted to not do Clomid this cycle. Glad for it, too. I'm thinking not too much will happen with my back pain and husband now wearing a boot for a foot injury. We're pretty much the walking wounded.

So far, I'm doing well staying away from chocolate and caffeine. I've switched to decaff coffee. I've already lost 2 pounds with the switch! :)


----------



## omgbaby

Blahhh.. Cramps off & on tonight & still light flow. WTF. She was supposed to be gone by today.

What is her deal.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I think day 14 does look likely. Let me know if taking that out changes it. Good luck!! :)

@omgbaby I do think Sawyer is cute and what about how he called Kate freckles? :) Do you watch Revolution? Juliet is one of the main characters on it. I think it's so neat to watch new shows/movies and a person from another show pops up unexpectedly. I'll check to see if I can record Toy Story of Terror on Sunday! We were recording too many things on Wednesday to get it. I hope af leaves soon and plans to spend the next nine months away from you! :)

@burgbrandy :hugs: I think you'll be a good aunt to that baby, and if she's not a good mom, the baby will grow to know that. Are you noticing any other differences besides higher temps so far? I'm sending lots of luck to you! 

@pathos I hope he gives you the best plan possible. I hope it won't be necessary to do anything you don't want to do though. I'm hoping that those temps are not just due to excitement, but will also cause some excitement soon!! :) It sounds like you'll have a lot to do with your house, but it will be wonderful once it's finished and you've been able to style it the way you want. We built our house and renovated the land, put in septic, electricity, and water lines last year. We just celebrated our first year in the home! It's amazing once it's complete! We worked on some of the landscaping this summer, but we are not completely finished with everything. I'm still noticing things I want to do.

@nikkilucky77 & @pathos I think thinking about future rooms and everything is wonderful. It WILL happen. I just hope it happens very soon for both of you! :friends:

@gabbygabz I added your date. I hope your temp jumps tomorrow! Good luck! :thumbup:

@mommyxofxone :hi: Not a lot here. How are you? Do you have any Halloween costume ideas/plans for your daughter?

@River54 Fingers crossed for the trigger Saturday and a BFP soon! Good luck! :)

@ProfWife :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope you both start to feel better soon! Congrats on the weight loss and I hope you enjoy that massage. :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

Well, if CD14 is the date then yesterday was 10DPO and I had two spots of watery brown discharge (while out at a wedding - ahh!). Not sure if it is pre-af spotting, which would make it my shortest lp yet or what. Had nothing else since and temp this morning was still high (but not so high that I'm hopeful of ib... Sigh)


----------



## omgbaby

Well well well.... Woke up to nothing this morning! But brown when I wiped! So hopefully shes gone by tonight!!!

Actually no to Revolution. I wanted to watch it for her (lol) but after reading description I couldn't tell if I would like it or not.
Its funny I've realized most things the Lost actors/actresses are on post Lost are hard to follow. Lol 

Newbie: fingers crossed for you that its ib!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I hope it's IB or just random and that af stays away! Why can't things be more simple? :dohh: 

@omgbaby I hope she's gone for good! I do like Revolution, but there are some shows with the same premise that I like better. We watch it anyway. :) Wasn't one of them from Lost on the new Miami Vice show? I never watched it.


----------



## newbie2013

omgbaby, great news!! So happy that af is on her way out. Fxed that she doesn't come back for a long time because you get your bfp this round!!

AFM, I took out the references to CM and CP and ff changed my dates to CD17 (same as ovuline) and ovufriend changed it to CD10!! LOL! I had watery CM for a few days so it aligned it to that. When I took them out, ovufriend jumped to CD17. My only problems is that our timing leading up to that SUCKED! We only bded CD13 then CD18. It also puts me at CD7 yesterday when I had that spotting, so I think it was just random. Totally expect af to come next week now... probably on 25th, so if she isn't here by then, I'll test - hopeful, can you update my date?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby: Hopefully she is gone! :)

Newbie: I hope that it is ib!!! If your temps are still up, that should be a good sign! Good luck hun :)

Hopeful: Did you find your temps stayed steady prior to your bfp or was it all over? I have been steady around 98.1 for the last 4 days. Which is weird for me. I try not to think too much into it but can't help it!!! I also have had poking/pinching feeling down there and I am hoping it isn't just (tmi) constipation (which is a fairly normal lp symptom for me but not this long). I am 8dpo today and crossing my fingers and legs lol. Hope everything is good for you :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

dd is going to be cinderella, she picked the blue one out of the choices she was given lol


----------



## omgbaby

newbie: ahh I really hope it's ib for you!! getting excited for you.

nikki: sounds good!! hopefully they stay high & end in bfp!!

so guys I was thinking what of putting the servings in ovuline but I'm not too sure what they consider a serving. Like I eat a sandwich for lunch every day. Now that's technically 2 pieces of bread so do I count that as 2 servings?

Also, I've been eating salami sandwiches for lunch but I've read that salami can cause miscarriages so that has me scared....


----------



## melann13

omgbaby, I think salami is best avoided for a number of reasons https://www.babymed.com/food-and-nutrition/salami-during-pregnancy-is-it-safe-to-eat
but I wouldn't worry about it having done anything in the past unless you got sick. The risk of getting sick from salami is higher than most meats, and obviously getting a food-borne illness while pregnant is a bad thing. But if you've been eating it and didn't get sick, I don't think it would've caused a miscarriage.
Some docs will tell you to avoid all lunch meat. Mine says that as long as it's freshly sliced at a deli (not prepackaged) the risk of listeria is VERY low. So I don't eat at Subway (I don't trust it) but have had a sub at Potbelly where they heat the meat (which would also kill Listeria) or had some deli cut meat at home where I heat it to steaming (although I've probably only done that once or twice).


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks for the optimism Hopeful, but I think cycle 12 is a bust. Temps are way too low for me to have ovulated... so much for that anniversary +OPK. Still DTD regularly, but am mentally/emotionally out for this cycle. I almost just don't care and am trying not to hate my body for seeming to punish me for quitting smoking. Have regular follow-up with my family doctor a week from today, will discuss with her.


----------



## omgbaby

Aww man!!! If its not salami its balogna & i usually just get the oscar mayer packaged balogna but if its better from deli I can get it from deli thats where we get salami is at the deli.

Lol great now I gotta find better lunch food.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby: I put 2 servings for 2 pieces of bread...I think that is right. Did af leave you yet?!?

Clandestine: Our bodies suck sometimes and it is super HARD to understand why they do the things they do. I am proud of you for quitting smoking though!!


----------



## burgbrandy

CD 7 and still spotting a bit! Ugh! This is driving me crazy!


----------



## mommyxofxone

omgbaby said:


> newbie: ahh I really hope it's ib for you!! getting excited for you.
> 
> nikki: sounds good!! hopefully they stay high & end in bfp!!
> 
> so guys I was thinking what of putting the servings in ovuline but I'm not too sure what they consider a serving. Like I eat a sandwich for lunch every day. Now that's technically 2 pieces of bread so do I count that as 2 servings?
> 
> Also, I've been eating salami sandwiches for lunch but I've read that salami can cause miscarriages so that has me scared....

hun i ate salami sandwiches throughout my pregnancy. if you are nervous, heat it up. as long as it's hot its fine. i LOVE salami.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 Date updated. I had one month when it seemed like I had two rises and I know it was confusing. I hope your timing still works out. Good luck! :thumbup:

@nikkilucky77 Oh! I hope those are good signs for you!! Higher temps are definitely a good sign. I'll attach my chart to the post. I think I implanted on 8 dpo with that huge drop to coverline. Yes, as you'll notice, I am still temping and testing occasionally. :blush: Good luck!! I'm crossing my fingers for you too! :)

@mommyxofxone Cute! My niece was Cinderella one year. She's been most of the princesses now. I think she wants to be a character from Monsters High this year. :haha:

@omgbaby I think I would count it as two servings if I had two pieces of bread. :shrug: 

@melann13 I always get so worried about things I should and shouldn't have. Meats always make me nervous. I am waiting to ask my doctor about chicken salad. I know tuna should be limited, but I have some chicken salad spread that's similar to tuna. It says it's okay online, but I'm still waiting to ask. :dohh:

@ClandestineTX :hugs: I really hate that this is happening to you. I understand why you're feeling this way. I really hope your family doctor has some good advice and that your cycle gets regulated soon. It sucks when you're not sure what's going on or how to fix it. I hope it fixes itself soon. :hugs: I totally agree with nikkilucky77. I'm proud that you quit smoking and I know that it is the best decision! 

@burgbrandy I hope af leaves soon! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







sept-bfp.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## melann13

@Hopeful, Chunk tuna (like in the can or pouch) is supposed to be fine in limited amounts because it's made from little tuna. It's the Tuna steaks (ahi etc) that are a problem because they're made form big fish that have large amounts of mercury accumulation. 
Chicken salad should be fine, although mayo products should be avoided if they've been out of the cold for very long. I had one of those tuna salad packs (with the crackers etc) several weeks back straight out of the fridge and it was SOOO good.


----------



## nikkilucky77

What is up with af sticking around this month for so many of you?? My associate teacher has had af for 2 weeks!!! Hopefully she leaves soon!!!

Hopeful: My temps are generally around the 98 mark after O all the time. I feel that I run hotter than most charts I have seen. My pre-O temps are around 97.5. But my temp was 98.4 so I am hoping it will keep getting higher. Af is due next Thursday so we will see :).


----------



## burgbrandy

Nikki- that's about my normal range too. 97.5 per o and 98.2+ post o. Even higher when I take clomid.

I think AF has officially left. No spotting so far today. Thank god. We are gonna start every other day bd tonight. Hoping I o before next weekend cuz we are gonna be super busy.


----------



## ProfWife

Well...anniversary trip is being changed. There have been 31 cases of bacterial infections, from a warm salt water, which can cause quick death (about 48 hours to kidney shut down) around our state. There have been 31 cases, 10 deaths, within the counties surrounding the one we were going to spend time kayaking. 

Plus, with hubby's boot and my back - we're in no condition to do that. Looking for a new locale for the vacation now... :)

In other news, lots of relaxing going on around here. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## nikkilucky77

prowife: Sounds crazy! Probably a good idea not to gamble with that!! Have fun picking a new trip and relaxing :)

brandy: Thanks! I would look at some charts and wonder if my temps were too high normally? I was looking at previous charts of mine and it looks like around this dpo I have a temp rise and then the gradual fall before af so it is looking like it is right on schedule.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Have actually decided to downgrade to NTNP as of cycle #13. I really feel like this cycle is too crazy to result in a BFP, so I'll be lurking, but will otherwise not be testing or temping or OPKing from here on out.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Good luck Clandie! I will be ntnp if this month is a bust which I think I am on schedule for af to arrive this week. When are you thinking about starting back up again?


----------



## ClandestineTX

May/June. If the rate I'm losing weight and decreasing my nicotine intake (off cigarettes, using e-cig/ vapor as nicotine replacement, been decreasing nicotine content consistently) - I will be < 30 BMI and off nicotine by then. And will have finished my PhD or damn near finished at that point. Those three things are as important, if not more important, to me than a BFP... so that's the plan.


----------



## burgbrandy

Clandestine: that sounds like a really good plan! U will be ntnp until then too, right? I have to say I'm proud of u for quitting! I'm a smoker. About half to 3/4 of a pack a day. I've been trying to cut back for a year. I've tried the e-cigs, about 4 different ones, and none of them cut it.


----------



## omgbaby

Profwife: OMG that sounds horrible!!

Nikkilucky: Seriously I don't know what AF's problem is this month!!

Mommyofone: Ooo that's good to hear!! Lol

AFM.. Seriously, still spotting. Someone shoot me. I don't know what her problem is but she's pissing me off. :growlmad:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Clandestine: I think you have a good plan! TTC seriously takes up a ton of energy and I think it is great that you are thinking about other things that are important. And who knows...this is when you would get your bfp!

Omgbaby: Seriously?? WTH! I'm sorry to hear that she is still lingering!


----------



## omgbaby

Yes! It's so annoying!! I think shes about gone now. Thank goodness


----------



## Hopeful2014

@melann13 Thanks! :)

@nikkilucky77 I really hope your temps stay high and get even higher. Remember it can go a little lower one day and then back up too. You can see the variance in mine after expected implantation. I'm soooo hopeful for you! Good luck! :)

@burgbrandy Good luck! :)

@ProfWife I'm so glad you found out before your trip and that you're not going now! That sounds terrible! We're also trying to relax. We went shopping today and we've been watching movies all night. :thumbup:

@ClandestineTX :hugs: It can definitely still happen when ntnp. Perhaps it will help you overall to take some pressure off and to get everything sorted out. Do you plan to bd around suspected ovulation and watch cm, but just not temp or use opks? I'm thinking that your cycles should become more regular soon after it adjusts to not smoking and everything. I know it WILL happen though. 

@omgbaby I'm sorry. I hope she exits soon. :dohh:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Thanks Hopeful! It was 98.4 again today so I am hopeful. Typically it will start to drop off tomorrow morning and continue downward. I do feel funny this month...like right side will be pinchy then the left side. Today it is right smack in the middle of my lower back. Crossing my fingers and toes that it is still high tomorrow! :)

I was thinking about you ladies on this forum because I watched a Halloweentown marathon yesterday lol. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## ClandestineTX

burgbrandy said:


> Clandestine: that sounds like a really good plan! U will be ntnp until then too, right? I have to say I'm proud of u for quitting! I'm a smoker. About half to 3/4 of a pack a day. I've been trying to cut back for a year. I've tried the e-cigs, about 4 different ones, and none of them cut it.

Most of the e-cigs are shit. The batteries aren't strong enough, don't hold a charge long enough, god only knows what's in the "juice" for them. I use a Joytech eGO battery with a Kanger EVOD tank system with liquid I buy from a local shop (made in USA, nothing fishy in it). I can PM you more information if you want, but finding a system that worked for me was the only way off cigarettes. I have braces, so I can't use the gum - can't use the patches because my skin reacts badly to them, and the Rx's are too risky for me (seriously Chantix changes your neurochemistry and that can't be a good thing, IMHO). I've already helped 3 other people switch, very happy to share what I've learned! 



nikkilucky77 said:


> Clandestine: I think you have a good plan! TTC seriously takes up a ton of energy and I think it is great that you are thinking about other things that are important. And who knows...this is when you would get your bfp!

I hope so. Though... cycle 12 is never going to end it seems. Got another +OPK... wondering if my first bout of spotting this cycle, which was heavy, but still "spotting" in my opinion, was actually a cycle reset? Also can't explain the +OPK I got a week ago today... just a funky cycle. 



Hopeful2014 said:


> @ClandestineTX :hugs: It can definitely still happen when ntnp. Perhaps it will help you overall to take some pressure off and to get everything sorted out. Do you plan to bd around suspected ovulation and watch cm, but just not temp or use opks? I'm thinking that your cycles should become more regular soon after it adjusts to not smoking and everything. I know it WILL happen though.

Plan for #13 onward is to track cycles and definitely have sex when we think I might be fertile, but no temping, no OPKs. 

And I really hope they sort themselves out, soon! Wonky cycles make me CRAZY.


----------



## burgbrandy

I'll take all the info u can give me, clandestine! I have dentures so I can't do the gum either and the patches never seem to work for me at all. I'm sure as hell not gonna try the chantix. That stuff seems scary.

Well, started our every other day bd last night. hope hubby can keep it in his pants every other night! Lol! I just bought some softcups to start using. I figure its the best way to keep the small amount of spermies that we get close to the cervix for as long as possible.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@burgbrandy: send me a PM with your city and I'll find a good shop for you, as I have like 10 different e-cig threads (not on here, websites I can't link to this post) that can get you sorted. Worst case scenario, I know of several reputable online vendors - and I can send you the plan I made for myself that's worked for 9 weeks and counting for me. I spent all of last weekend in smoke-filled bars in New Orleans, best test ever for a quit - and not only did I not smoke cigarettes, I felt really bad for people who are still smoking.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I'm hoping for another high temp tomorrow then! I really hope this is it for you!! :friends:

@ClandestineTX Congrats on not smoking in that bar and not even being tempted! That's great! I wish my mom had your desire and determination to quit. :dohh: 

@burgbrandy Good luck keeping him away for EOD! :haha: I've heard a lot of people like the softcups. Good luck! :)

AFM I'm watching the new The Walking Dead! :)


----------



## pathos

NTNP sounds very tempting to me. I think I will stop tempting and using opks as well, doc will follow follicles anyhow. It is ok not to fund clearblue for few months :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@pathos: how long have you been TTC? For us, it was hitting the one year mark (verge of cycle #13 here)... it's either fertility testing or NTNP. We've just decided NTNP is best for us at this time, as we still have a lot of non-TTC things in our life to take care of - mostly finishing school!


----------



## pathos

ClandestineTX said:


> @pathos: how long have you been TTC? For us, it was hitting the one year mark (verge of cycle #13 here)... it's either fertility testing or NTNP. We've just decided NTNP is best for us at this time, as we still have a lot of non-TTC things in our life to take care of - mostly finishing school!

i am in 13th cycle... on to the 14th in few days. I was more enthusiastic before so thought i'd prefer fertility testing to NTNP. I already visited my doctor and since then I am leaning towards NTNP :wacko: Either I am weary or pms is doing the thinking for me. Same here school + renovation + house moving, already enough material to tackle daily... 

Good luck with ntnp =). :thumbup:


----------



## burgbrandy

I have to admit that even I couldn't stick with every other day last night cuz I was too excited to try the softcups! Lol! I have to say that it went very well. Very easy to insert, couldn't feel it at all, slept with it in all night, and easy to remove this morning. Totally eliminated that "gush" feeling and kept my undies nice and dry. ;) OK, so it was a little messy putting it in and taking it out...but nothing soap and water couldn't handle. Definitely going to continue to use them for TTC, and might even attempt them for their proper use if AF shows this cycle. :)


----------



## newbie2013

Those soft cups sound interesting! Never seen them here, but I'll out for them next time I'm home.

Good luck to the two moving to ntnp! I hope kicking back and relaxing will help. You'll stay with us, though, won't you??

Afm, two mornings of low temps but no af yet. I've been rushing to the toilet every time I have a break to check if she's here. Maybe tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## nikkilucky77

I am on the verge of ntnp too. All depending on this week. I have a bit of a drop in temp...98.1. What I find the most interesting is I am not PMS-y at all and usually I get MOODY a few days and into AF. Time will tell.

Newbie: Maybe she will stay away!!

Pathos: I hear you! I am ready to not buy opks lol.

Clandestine: I think that is such a smart choice. I keep thinking I would like to get my masters. Maybe a little ntnp and getting some courses done.


----------



## nikkilucky77

burgbrandy said:


> I have to admit that even I couldn't stick with every other day last night cuz I was too excited to try the softcups! Lol! I have to say that it went very well. Very easy to insert, couldn't feel it at all, slept with it in all night, and easy to remove this morning. Totally eliminated that "gush" feeling and kept my undies nice and dry. ;) OK, so it was a little messy putting it in and taking it out...but nothing soap and water couldn't handle. Definitely going to continue to use them for TTC, and might even attempt them for their proper use if AF shows this cycle. :)

I am super fascinated with these softcups. Where did you get them?


----------



## ClandestineTX

@burgbrandy: I will reply to you in a bit.

Thanks for the support Pathos, newbie2013, and nikkilucky77! Still "TTC" until cycle 12 ends... hopefully about to start my TWW (am CD 36 today). Had two days of +OPKs. Do not believe my temp rise... surprise visit from out of town friend I haven't seen since 2007 - found out she was here at 9 PM last night and was out hardcore drinking with her until 3 AM - don't think I went to sleep until almost 5 AM and any alcohol makes my temp go up, this morning's was definitely a testament to the volume of alcohol that was imbibed last night!


----------



## athena87

I love softcups. I've been using them for about 6 months. I just started using preseed too. I get them at Walmart, they are where the tampons are.


----------



## Kwaggy

I used softcups the month I got my BFP, not sure if they helped or not. I just figured it wouldnt hurt to try. 
Here is a link for a free sample.

https://softcup.com/form/free-sample-cosmo-readers


----------



## burgbrandy

Got mine at Walmart too. U can order them on amazon too. Hoping they will give me the extra boost we need since hubby has low volume and low count. We have been taking all our vitamins again too, plus a few extra ones for hubby. I'm gonna make a list later today and put it in my journal, if anyone wants to check it out. I have a friend that is full of amazing info on vitamins and supplements so the ones we are on are her suggestions. One woman she helped had her husband go from 8 million sperm to 75 million! And 6% morphology to 48%!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Wow that is awesome! I am definitely checking! Thank you!


----------



## burgbrandy

Starting my long list now. :)


----------



## pathos

nikkilucky77, i hope you will give us a reason to cheer soon :drunk: 

burgbrandy, you made me curios. i watched some youtube videos about how to insert softcups... argh insertation kind of seems doable, but taking it out :wacko: is tough. i can never ever insert my finger there :blush:. when i was exercising with dilators, i used to cough, sneeze or laugh to remove the dilator :haha:


----------



## burgbrandy

U do have to insert a finger when u put it in too, to make sure its behind your pubic bone so it will stay put. Taking out was easy. It does slide down if u bear down, but u still have to reach up to hook your finger under the ring. I wouldn't suggest them to the squeamish. Lol!


----------



## nikkilucky77

I gotta try a softcup!! I finally got used to checking my cm but I am sure I can do this softcup thing :). Thanks for the vitamin list! I will be buying some more vitamins soon! 

Does anyone use evening primrose for cm? I read it helps if you have "hostile" cm which I don't if I do but it can't hurt.


----------



## ProfWife

I've been taking EPO off and on for a few months. I notice small changes but nothing major.

@burgbrandy - which vitamin caused that massive jump? Hubs has slight morphology and motility issues.

AFM - Just waiting for O. Had a good weekend, but right back into the thick of things with another school week.


----------



## burgbrandy

From what I've been told, the antioxidants are the most important. Vitamin c & e, and the arginine and carnitine. Actually we should be taking 4000 mg of the arginine and he should take 3000 mg of the carnitine. We will up it to that once we get the liquid form instead of tablets. He has issues with bigger pills. Make sure u read what the serving size on stuff is. Like our magnesium is 400 mg, but it takes 3 pills for that serving.


----------



## Kalush

Clandestine - Hope your cycle straightens out soon. So annoying when things are all messed up. Hope you are starting your TWW. Great job on quitting smoking and the weight loss. Sounds like you have a solid plan and are doing awesome!

Nikkilucky - Hope the lack of pms is a good sign!

Newbie2013 - I hate waiting around for af to show up, especially when you aren't really sure when to expect it. Hope she stays away this time for you!

Prowife - Hope you O soon!

afm - Waiting to O, probably not for over a week. I feel okay about it right now. This week I've realized that I am actually really happy right now. DH and I are great, we've gotten to have some time out and about alone once a month the last couple months which has been great. We have plans for some time out the next couple months too. I love hanging out with DD, minus the whole not sleeping thing, the rest of our days are so much fun! I really would love to get pregnant this month but I think I'm okay if it takes until next year.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos I definitely understand not wanting to fund Clearblue for a few months. I always temped, but didn't use opks many months. I just planned bd around normal ovulation times and watched temp for confirmation. :thumbup: Inserting things has never been my favorite either. I honestly don't think I've ever inserted anything myself! :dohh: It kind of freaks me out. 

@burgbrandy I've always been interested in how Softcups would work. Good luck! :thumbup: Wow! That's definitely a change after vitamins. 

@newbie2013 I hope she doesn't come. I hate the worry of checking on each trip to the bathroom. :hugs:

@nikkilucky77 Remember your temp can go down a little and then back up again! I hope it's the same or higher tomorrow! Any ideas for a Masters? :)

@ClandestineTX I hope you had fun with your friend; it's always nice seeing someone you haven't seen in years. I hope your temp confirms ovulation tomorrow! :)

@ProfWife Do you have fall break soon or has it already happened? I hope it's soon! Right about now is when I usually would start counting down until winter break! :haha: 

@Kalush That's a great way of looking at it! I imagine it's really nice finding some quiet couple time alone. I think it's important to remember it will happen for you, but you're being a wonderful wife and mother in the meantime! :)


----------



## newbie2013

Well, thanks bnb for making me think at 6am! Why launch a new website during the night???? (I guess night time is different for all of us, right? ;-) )

My temp went from 36.48 yesterday to 36.57 today and no af so far this morning. Based on today's temp, ff changed my o day back from CD17 to CD14 (even without the CM reference in there). Ovufriend and Ovuline remain at CD17. Don't know what the heck she's doing, but she's been p*ssing a few of us off this week, so I'm not surprised. Expecting her today. Not sure what we're going to do this coming cycle. I think I'll just temp and bd when we feel like it. DH is traveling for work in early/mid-november, but that should be after o time. 

Come on nikki!!! Holding out for a bfp for you this time!! fxed big time


----------



## Hopeful2014

If you want to change your layout back to the old look:

Scroll to the bottom of page
There should be "Forum Jump" choose "User Control Panel" and click go
Then look for "Settings and Options" on the left side
Click "Edit Options" under "Settings and Options"
Scroll to the bottom and change "Forum Skin" to "BnB.Momtastic" 

That's the old look.


----------



## pathos

my mr. darcy has arrived :wacko: yay for 14 day LP :happydance::happydance: and i am cramping and so it seams i had pms in the last two days :happydance: it is a true :witch: maybe it will last more than 2 days, very excited. i need to reschedule my appointment now.


----------



## nikkilucky77

newbie2013 said:


> Well, thanks bnb for making me think at 6am! Why launch a new website during the night???? (I guess night time is different for all of us, right? ;-) )
> 
> My temp went from 36.48 yesterday to 36.57 today and no af so far this morning. Based on today's temp, ff changed my o day back from CD17 to CD14 (even without the CM reference in there). Ovufriend and Ovuline remain at CD17. Don't know what the heck she's doing, but she's been p*ssing a few of us off this week, so I'm not surprised. Expecting her today. Not sure what we're going to do this coming cycle. I think I'll just temp and bd when we feel like it. DH is traveling for work in early/mid-november, but that should be after o time.
> 
> Come on nikki!!! Holding out for a bfp for you this time!! fxed big time :-

UGH I hope so too! I just don't know what is going on with it. I am still at 98.1 and holding lol. AF is due Thursday so we will see :). I hope AF just decides to skip us all and give us a bfp. :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks hopeful. I'll try to cope with the new one as I'm much more awake now! LOL! I got such a shock this morning 

Nikki - great that your temps are still up!!! Can't wait to hear your news tomorrow.

Afm, af got me. Not surprised by just confused. All three websites agree with CD17 as O day, which means, I had an 11 day lp, which means my lp has varied from 11 to 15 days... so much for it only varying one or two days!! Will try to talk to dh tonight about our plans for the cycle and beyond. I feel like I want to go for the (darn, can't remember the name) check where they check your tubes, but no time or money to do it. DH was put down to part-time a while ago and with our other expenses, our two salaries combined don't meet them, so no money for anything out of the ordinary (health care costs a fortune here, especially since I'm a foreigner - sigh). I really want dh to get his check done, but he's nervous about it and embarrassed. Oh well, we'll move on.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Kalush: thanks! I'm really hoping to O sometime today and have a proper temp shift in the morning! 
You sound like you are in a really good place right now! I hope you don't have to wait until next year for your BFP!

@Hopeful: I'm seriously going out with my friend every night - we're already exhausted, but will hold strong and have a blast this week!

@pathos: great news about your LP!

@nikkilucky77: FX! When are you testing?

@newbie2013: remember that temps are super unreliable for O-date. Temps can rise EIGHT DAYS BEFORE and up to THREE DAYS AFTER ovulation.


----------



## newbie2013

Didn't know that, Clande... Damn. :-(


----------



## ClandestineTX

It's actually good news for you - your LP might be longer than you think it is! Do you use OPKs or a monitor?


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful, we have a Thanksgiving break at the end of November (whole week...but my in-laws arrive the weekend before and we're doing our anniversary trip the weekend after). From there, it's 3 weeks to Christmas break.

Oh, and next week is Homecoming at our school. Batten down the hatches, all the weird costumes begin on Monday!


----------



## omgbaby

Burgbrandy: You actually made softcups sound tempting!! I hate having that "gush" :haha:

Hopeful: I love Walking Dead. I haven't watched the newest episodes yet though, I need to get on it. Also, thanks for telling how to switch back to old layout. I haven't been on in a few days so when I got on I was so confused!! Lol


AFM, AF gone have dtd twice so far. I'm trying to take vitamins but OH & I have been arguing lately so I skipped 2 days.. Totally not on purpose but I'm getting to my peak days. I think ovuline said today was day 2. Lol I'm excited!! :happydance:


----------



## nikkilucky77

:flower: Thanks for all the support but I am pretty sure AF is coming :(. I am 12dpo and I had some pink cm and my boobs aren't as sore which is exactly the same dpo as last month that they stopped hurting. 

Clandestine: I am with you on the ntnp! I think I will be back to trying around January or so. I am kinda looking forward to no temping or anything. Just done with it. Hopefully we both enjoy our ntnp :thumbup:

Newbie: Dangit...I was still hoping af would skip you :hugs:


----------



## burgbrandy

Looks like we are going to be moving way sooner than planned! We had someone make an offer on our trailer and we will be moved by December 1st! Can't wait to get away from my stupid SIL! Lol! Hoping my mind will be more focused on everything that we need to do to move than just focusing on TTC and maybe it will finally happen for us. We are moving into the basement of my husbands grandparents house. which is twice as big as our trailer. They need the help and the house and land belongs to my husband once they pass away anyway. 150 acres of room for our 3 girls! Plenty of room to grow our family. Feeling a bit overwhelmed with everything that we need to get done and slightly nervous about the loss of independence and freedom, but this is much better for us. I'm excited! And the kids can't wait!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Congrats Burgbrandy! Sounds amazing :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 :hugs: Perhaps your lp doesn't really vary that much. This cycle could have been different from others. Sometimes we have a cycle here or there that's different. Or the sites could be confused because it seemed as though you had two rises too. I hope you two come up with a plan for what you will do. I wish healthcare was free/more affordable and readily available to us all. 

@pathos I hope this is a true af and that it's bringing a great cycle. I'm sorry it showed though and that you are cramping. :hugs: That's the worst sometimes. I'm sending lots of luck for your appointment and for this cycle! 

@nikkilucky77 When does your temp usually start to drop? It seems very good for it to be holding steady even if you have a little pink cm. I really hope af doesn't come. I'm very hopeful for you!! :)

@ClandestineTX I can't think of a better way to spend the first week of your tww (meaning I really hope your temp shifts in the morning)!! :thumbup: I'm so glad you're getting to have all of this fun!!

@ProfWife This is always my favorite time of year. The overall atmosphere of the fall and early winter, visiting with family, the breaks from school, and the holidays are so nice. It sounds like you'll have a great time on your Thanksgiving break. :) Does your school have spirit week for Homecoming where they dress as something different every day (pajama day, school colors day, etc.)? 

@omgbaby I liked the new design, but I really just wanted to go back to the older version too. :) The new episodes of Walking Dead are really good! Yay for the peak days approaching!! Good luck! I hope this is the time! :)

@burgbrandy I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time living there! It's nice to get more room and lots of room for outdoor activities. Plus you'll be away from your sister-in-law. Good luck with all the moving! :thumbup:


I hope if any of you decide to ntnp that you'll still stick around in our thread. :friends:

Did anyone watch the Pretty Little Liars Halloween special episode or Ravenswood?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Temp dropped to 97.9 and that is my usual day before af temp. Good news is my cycles have been super regular the last 4+months. I am actually not that upset this month. It is weird.

Hopeful: OF COURSE I will be sticking around.  I just won't be temping or using opks. I am hoping that by not using anything I will just have fun with it :).

Prowife: I agree with Hopeful :). I love this time of year. There is so much going on and it is beautiful with the fall leaves and such. No snow for us yet!

Hope everyone has a great "hump" day :)


----------



## pathos

congrats burgbrandy, hehe moving -new home stuff is definitely distracting. my easiest 2ww has gone by without much notice =) I am off to sandpaper the banisters now.

oh yesterday i was moaning with cramps, i called my husband home to prepare the hot water bag for me. he found me crawling on the floor (i am scared of boiled water) i really wish well to those in labor. they say mens. cramps are only 1/9 of labor pain... i could feel my uterus, and now all that symptom expressions make sense to me, like pinching, stabbing pain etc. i felt them all.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@burgbrandy: that sounds like a fantastic arrangement!

AFM... temp plummeted this morning and had EWCM overnight. Weak attempt at DTD this morning, but really just over it. So FX we have a snowball's chance in hell. This morning's OPK didn't even have a test line (just stark white and the control line), so I'm really hoping for a temp rise tomorrow and an official TWW to end this godawful cycle!


----------



## athena87

Hello ladies. I had some strange yesterday it was red mixed with ewcm then pink watery, now brown today. I'm wondering if it's from the Clomid. If not then idk it's cd 13 and according to temps and opk's I haven't ovulated so idk. I love ovuline btw I started using it lays cycle and I think I like it better than fertility friend.


----------



## nikkilucky77

That is weird! I would wonder if it is from the clomid too. And I like ovuline a lot better too!


----------



## pathos

ClandestineTX said:


> @burgbrandy: that sounds like a fantastic arrangement!
> 
> AFM... temp plummeted this morning and had EWCM overnight. Weak attempt at DTD this morning, but really just over it. So FX we have a snowball's chance in hell. This morning's OPK didn't even have a test line (just stark white and the control line), so I'm really hoping for a temp rise tomorrow and an official TWW to end this godawful cycle!

oh this chart is... hmm mind blowing. weird is good. i have a feeling that this "godawful" cycle will make you very happy in the end.


----------



## ProfWife

@hopeful - oh yes! We have a whole week, spirit day, animal day, identity theft day, future job day, etc. Should make for an interesting week!

Hubs and I will have our first infertility support group meeting next week. I'm a little excited about it! It's a small group but it's run by two counselors who battled infertility as well.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 It is good that your cycles have been super regular for the last 4+ months. That's a really good sign of things to come. I'm so glad you'll stick around! :thumbup: to having more fun and to getting a BFP very soon!

@pathos :hugs: That sounds terrible. I really hope you're feeling better today. Good luck with the banisters. I love home improvement and design!

@ClandestineTX :hugs: I hope you do get a temp rise tomorrow. 

@athena87 It could be a bit random or from the clomid. I really like the daily newsletters from Ovuline. Good luck! :)

@ProfWife Oh! That's cool. We never had animal day or identity theft day. We always had camo day, pajama day, hat day, 70s/80s/90s era day, and spirit day. I do think it's fun and it's nice around this time of year too. Good luck at your group meeting. I do think it could help talking to others. I know it always helps talking to you ladies so I imagine it'll be great for you two to talk to others as a couple. :thumbup:


----------



## ALiKO

profwife- identity theft day? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :haha: im sorry but that just had me crackin up!


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies had alot going on for the past 2 weeks so not really been on alot. well 11dpo and tested and another big fat NO feeling down. This was my 1st month using opk's and got a great positive build up on that and dtd lots around that time. Onto our 8th Month ttc! :(


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful, AHH! I need to catch up on Walking Dead then! Yes I'm a slacker & just watched PLL Halloween last night all I can say is WTF!! OMG!! Season 4 premiere can't come fast enough! & it just so happens to start on my birthday! :happydance: Lol

I haven't watched Ravenswood yet I will watch that tonight!!

Well OH & I dtd last night. Woke up & found out I'm on fertile day 5? Or whatever ovuline calls those days! Lmao. For some reason OH is insisting on buying me ovulation tests I'm actually kind of scared. I don't want to mess them up & get a wrong reading.

Thankfully after 3 days of straight hell arguing, last night was much better & today is starting off to be a good day. :) :thumbup:


----------



## burgbrandy

Ugh! I just had to race to hubbys work to get my flu shot...they didn't tell him what day they were doing them. Anyway, had some ewcm earlier today and my opk is as dark as the control, so I'm sure I'll have a blazing positive tonight or tomorrow morning. Now I'm all worried that the flu shot will raise tomorrows temp and throw off my chart since I'm so close to o!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Pathos: I hope you are right about your good feeling this cycle. I'm burnt out, Hubster is burnt out. I do think I had to have ovulated though - even though there wasn't much of a temp rise this morning, I feel warm and have had annoying (but noticeable) cramping (not O pains) all day.


----------



## ClandestineTX

burgbrandy said:


> Ugh! I just had to race to hubbys work to get my flu shot...they didn't tell him what day they were doing them. Anyway, had some ewcm earlier today and my opk is as dark as the control, so I'm sure I'll have a blazing positive tonight or tomorrow morning. Now I'm all worried that the flu shot will raise tomorrows temp and throw off my chart since I'm so close to o!

OPK matters a LOT more than temps. Ignore them for the most part and just keep yourself covered with regards to the OPK!


----------



## burgbrandy

Thanks clandestine. :) we are trying to stick with EOD bd since hubby has low count/volume, so we will be tonight and Saturday anyway.


----------



## pathos

ClandestineTX said:


> @Pathos: I hope you are right about your good feeling this cycle. I'm burnt out, Hubster is burnt out. I do think I had to have ovulated though - even though there wasn't much of a temp rise this morning, I feel warm and have had annoying (but noticeable) cramping (not O pains) all day.

burnt out :haha: well, fun way to burn some calories :dohh:

temperature is temperature is temperature is temperature. thats what i derived from 1 year long ff charting. 

similarly ewcm is ewcm is ewcm ... 


my o day is when i look fine on the mirror in my pjs with a bad hair day. i think you d know if you ovulated or not. ..ck temperature:winkwink:


----------



## ProfWife

@Aliko - I know. You can tell the kids came up with the titles. You're supposed to steal the identity of someone else for the day. I'm hoping that no one picks me! ;-)


----------



## al335003

Hi ladies, I was just reading up on everyone! Where are our BFPs?!?! Someone needs to be getting some good news soon. 

I go to the RE Monday, I'm not nervous or excited... just kind of indifferent I guess. I think I'm just trying to be realistic and trying not to expect any magical answers. And OMG I've been keeping a running list of questions on my iPad and guess what... I just went to review them and they are GONE! Now if that isn't a sign to relax I don't know what is... 

Also this is interesting, my mom works with a man who uses hypnosis for people who are TTC, it's supposed to help relieve stress and such... I told her to SIGN ME UP! lol so ill let you all know how that goes!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 :hugs: I'm sorry. I know it sucks when you are doing all you can. 

@omgbaby I think Pretty Little Liars was shocking! I didn't really expect it, but my husband and I kind of suspected something like that would happen at some point. I'm so excited for it to come back now!! I'll remember that it's your birthday! I liked Ravenswood. I am interested in what they do with it. Let me know what you think. I'm glad today was better. You can follow the opks and also follow your usual signs. It's worth adding them just to see if you like them. :)

@burgbrandy I'm not sure what it will do because I've never had a flu shot while temping. I'd trust the opk and then maybe bd one more time even if temp goes high tomorrow just to make sure. Good luck! :flower:

@al335003 You should definitely let us know how it goes with him. Do you know what type of things he does? I'm sending lots of luck for your appointment. :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Well, temp did go up, but not above the previous 6 temps and I'm still cramping, so more than likely will o today or tomorrow. Opk is super positive this morning. Trying to decide on an extra bd today or wait until Saturday.


----------



## ProfWife

Finally got a positive OPK! Glad it's the weekend :-D


----------



## River54

OK, so I got IUI #2 done on Monday, so could you put me down for testing Nov 4?

only 4dpo, and already this seems like a looong tww!


----------



## athena87

I got a positive opk woohoo.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy Good luck!! :flower:

@ProfWife That's great timing! Good luck!! :flower:

@River54 Date updated. I am so hopeful for you! I hope the time passes quickly for you. Good luck!! :flower:

@athena87 Yay! The Clomid does seem to be working for you! Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## al335003

Athena & Profwife: good news!! Get to :sex: :winkwink:

Rivers: how exciting I hope you get your BFP!

Also here's a gem to check out concerning my hypnosis comment, enjoy!
https://www.thefertilebody.com/Arti...nefits_of_hypnotherapy_for_Fertility_problems


----------



## ProfWife

@Athena, looks like we'll be days apart on testing. Best wishes!!

AFM, slight temp rise this am. Got a wonderful 12 hours of sleep last night! :-D Made up for the rough week!


----------



## athena87

Profwife good luck to you too. My temp dropped a little today so il probably ov today.


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful: PLL didn't shock me too much. It did but at the same time I kind of expected it.. I read all the books which are pretty amazing as well. I hope Ravenswood is good. I was telling OH I love how they started the halloween episode off exactly where the season finale ended then how they started Ravenswood exactly where PLL ended. 

Didn't get any OPK's. But my fertility score today is 9!! Woop :happydance: Just dtd.. Since taking those vitamins I've noticed much more cm.

All day I was having HORRIBLE side pains. From the minute I woke up til actually about 5 minutes ago. The pain was on my right side right above my hip bone. Hurt whenever I moved, coughed, anything. It was horrible, my mom thinks it was gas which it could've been. I blame it on the wings I had last night. I felt bad right after eating them then immediately this morning.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Wow...sounds like a lot of bding needs to be happening ;). 

Omgbaby: Hopefully it was O pain and not just gas. I wish it was easier to decipher what each feeling/pain is!!!

ATM I am getting over the flu and I have AF on top of it. ICK! Must have been a 24 hour thing because I feel much better today. Perfect timing too because we have p-t conferences on Monday and Tuesday. Oh well, I feel prepared enough and I just want to get them done and over with!

HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A GOOD WEEKEND! :)


----------



## Kalush

lesh - :hugs: Hope your 8th month brings success!

al33503 - Interesting article about the hypnosis. You'll have to let us know how it goes. The less stress is always a good thing. My mom gave me a hypnosis tape about self confidence a long time ago, not sure that it helped but it did usually help me get a nap.

River - Hope this month is a success and you are keeping busy during the tww!

athena/Prowife - YaY for the opks! Hope the tww wake goes quickly for you guys and bfp's all around! Also, so jealous of that sleep Prowife.

omgbaby - Glad you are feeling better and getting to the bding. 

Nikki - Glad it was a quick flu. Good luck with the pt conferences.

afm - If things are the same as last couple months should O around the 31st. So not too long now. Haven't been restricting nursing as much so could be later this time, who knows. We carved our pumpkins today and bought our candy, though I think DH has eaten half a bag already. He's not even the candy person, I"m usually the one who can't keep out of them. So hopefully we'll have enough, I keep track of how many people come every year but somehow lose the sheet before I can write it down somewhere else.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@al335003 That article is really interesting. I think there could be something to exploring other methods like that. Let us know what you think when you see him. :thumbup:

@ProfWife I LOVE sleeping in! Good luck! :)

@athena87 :) Good luck!

@omgbaby I've avoided PLL books because I don't want to read and watch at the same time. I'm sure some things are different, but I want to be surprised! I'm like that with most shows/movies like that unless I read the book before the show/movie started. We thought that would happen, but I'm surprised they did it on the Halloween episode! I like how they picked up right after each other too. Yay for more cm!! Good luck!! I hope you feel better now. :)

@nikkilucky77 I hope you feel better by the time you have the p-t conferences. I know it sucks when you have to stay late for that and you don't feel good. :hugs: 

@Kalush It is so hard to stay out of the Halloween candy. :wink: We usually only have kids from our family stop by, but we're far off the road. We've started watching scary/silly shows and movies this week. We usually see the kids, eat pizza, and watch TV on Halloween. It gets me excited for Thanksgiving and the yummy food for that though!


----------



## newbie2013

DH is all over ttc this month. He is going to thailand for work on the 9th november and keeps telling me we're going to bd every day from when af finishes until he leaves... Doubt he'll be able to... Um... Keep it up!!!


----------



## omgbaby

Kalush - Good luck with O coming soon!! I'm always the one eating the candy. Lol I tell myself I'm going to help my mom & aunt pass it out, nope I eat it. Lmao my aunt has a little clicker thing she uses to count the people. It's fun to see how many more or less come a year from the year before. 

newbie - Lmao! Go DH! :haha:

AFM - Feeling much better today, OH already raped me in the hallway :haha:
5 minutes after I woke up. I guess he was ready. Lmao!! Today's fertility score is 10 :happydance: honestly it's been a long week, I never thought I'd get here. LOL! I'm so excited for Halloween, I was going to dress up but now my mom & aunt don't think they will be handing out candy. But if they do my last minute amazing costume is RED COAT from PLL!! I'm excited!!!! LOL I really hope this month a lot of us get BFP's, time for a new batch!
Forgot to add I think it was Wednesday & Thursday my right nipple was super itchy. It was so weird


----------



## Fallen8905

Just a update af came early so new testing date is 20th November :)


----------



## omgbaby

Aw no Fallen. Don't you just hate her!


----------



## Fallen8905

Yeh she has been totally crazy lately god knows when she will come next :(


----------



## ProfWife

@Nikki - Let the parents know you were recently sick...the conference will be over VERY quickly! ;-)

AFM - Went stargazing last night with the hubs. It was really nice. We've BD-ed every night for the last 4 days...Hoping we didn't "overdo" it with his supply. I guess we'll find out in about 10 days. I should be getting my crosshairs tomorrow if temps continue up as they have been. OPK went negative today. So, O should have been yesterday or today. We'll see...we'll see.

Had a few friends at our church make a joke about God getting my hubs ready for a baby by forcing his schedule to be completely out of control due to his boot as he can do only about 20-30% of what he was doing with his free time. I'm praying it was prophetic! :) Also had a complete stranger pass me one of the church "thank you" cards that we leave in each pew as we were singing the last song of the service. It was thanking me for my singing in church today. Made me cry to read it! :) It's been a very good weekend. Onto Homecoming Week!

(And support group we were signed up for was canceled unexpectedly for us as hubs needs to get his MRI. I guess we'll wait for next month...)


----------



## burgbrandy

Slightly frustrated...any opinions on my chart? Ff is only one who gave me cross hairs. The day ff has marked is the day I had my flu shot so I'm not sure if temp went up the next morning cuz of that. Then Friday was the day I had a ton of ewcm and my super positive opk and horrific o pains on both sides and general uterine cramps. My temps may be a little lower that normal post o temps cuz clomid increases estrogen which lowers temps. My usual cl is about 97.5 so what is marked on my chart could be correct, but I'm just not sure. I do kind of need to know which day is o cuz I have to get my progesterone blood draw at 7 dpo. I think I may just get it done this Friday...that way if it was Thursday, its OK cuz 8 dpo is better than 6 dpo. Its so frustrating!


----------



## athena87

Prof wife looks like we are cycle buddies my opk's went neg today also and my temp went up so as long as it continues we will together this 2ww.

Burgbrandy ff could be right. I've noticed my temps are significantly higher while I'm taking Clomid, so this cycle I didn't temp until after I had stopped taking it. Because last cycle it messed up my crosshairs so I just left it out.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 :thumbup: It's always nice when the men get more involved! Good luck!

@omgbaby That will be a cool costume! Yay for 10 day! Good luck! I hope we see many new BFPs soon!! :)

@Fallen8905 Date updated. Fingers crossed she stays away and you get your BFP in November! :thumbup:

@ProfWife I'm sorry you didn't get to go to the support group. :hugs: Stargazing sounds lovely. I'm glad you had such a nice weekend. I hope Homecoming Week is just as fun. Good luck with crosshairs and for your BFP! :)

@burgbrandy It seems like CD 13 would be the best option, but maybe it happened overnight from CD 13-CD 14 and that's why you still had a positive opk and watery cm on CD 14. I can see why it's frustrating though since you need to go in on 7 dpo. I agree with you. I'd go in on 8 dpo rather than 6 dpo. Perhaps your other sites will mark a day soon before you have to plan to go in. Good luck! :flower:

@athena87 Good luck in the tww!! :flower:


----------



## mummy2o

Burgbrandy I got cross hairs the month I got my BFP so thought I was out as I didn't DTD anywhere near the date, maybe once possibly. But hey presto a BFP. Don't worry to much about it and try and enjoy the tedious 2ww. I swear any woman in the 2ww should have a little holiday camp they can take the time out and just be pampered like a princess for that time to forget all the stress of it all.


----------



## pathos

burgbrandy, to be on the safe side, take cd14 as your o date. will that affect the accuracy of your progesterone?

its 9.30 am here and i am sitting with the Halloween candies :haha:. Usually few kids come by in Halloween so I have nearly the whole bag for me. 

I stopped tempting, did not start CBFM, did not order opks. We invited my father to help us with the house, he is an architect and he is an excellent handyman. He will be staying with us for 1-2 months. when he is sleeping in the next room, I do not know if we can dtd:dohh:


----------



## omgbaby

Morning ladies.

Burgbrandy - sorry it's starting to look all confusing! Hopefully things clear up soon!

Pathos - When is Halloween in Germany? Enjoy your candy! :)

AFM - OH & I dtd right before bed last night & I tried to leave my legs up for about 15 minutes. Which I also did earlier in the day when we dtd. Now ovuline says I'm back at day 9.5 um... can I take a test yet?? Lmao dreaded 2ww here I come!!
Realized this morning that under yesterday's date ovuline said "Happy is good, now go out there & get pregnant" Lol that gave me a little giggle!! :)


----------



## al335003

My appoint with the RE went well this morning. She validated a lot of my own thoughts and opinions before I as even said a word! That was so reassuring. She said that an "aggressive approach" is what she thinks is best and didn't even order more test, which was a huge relief because we've already spent so much time and money on that. She suggested we do Clomid, then an ultrasound to check follicles on day 12 then a trigger shot followed by insemination. The only bad thing is that it's a lot of money to spend right at the holidays :( BUT we also have the option of doing everything except the insemination and just have sex, so we are leaning towards that for my last two cycles of the year, then doing the full treatment starting Jan/Feb if we aren't pregnant by then

I would love to hear thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## pathos

al335003, glad that your appointment went good. it sounds that you already have a perfect plan. i don't know how expensive insemination is, December is my annual bankruptcy month, birthdays, wedding anniversary - (i m glad that we are not celebrating x-mas :haha:) so I myself will avoid possible laparoscopic surgery until we get some financial relief. Extra stress and ttc probably work against each other. Good luck with your choice.

omgbaby, :rofl: hehe that message is funny. "go out there & get pregnant" hehe 
there is no German Halloween but Halloween has been commercialized and somehow integrated into small harvest celebrations. In Nov. we have "laternelauf" and in some regions there are also carnivals. Just in case, I buy a bag of candy.


----------



## athena87

Ok so my temp went up more so I'm pretty I ovulated Saturday. This may be a strange coincidence, but I swear I ovulated at dinner on Saturday because I could feel it, then about 30 minutes later I started getting stopped up. I told dh, you watch I'm going to be pregnant this cycle and this stupid cold is the first sign lol.


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi girlies.

Hope you are all well! I am still waiting for my appointment to see the fertility specialist. Does anyone know how long it usually takes? I have been waiting nearly 3 weeks. 

@al335003 i am glad your appt went well!

@pathos I used to live in germany what part you from?

@athena87 Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## pathos

Fallen8905 said:


> Hi girlies.
> 
> Hope you are all well! I am still waiting for my appointment to see the fertility specialist. Does anyone know how long it usually takes? I have been waiting nearly 3 weeks.
> 
> @al335003 i am glad your appt went well!
> 
> @pathos I used to live in germany what part you from?
> 
> @athena87 Fingers crossed for you!

i live in emsland/ niedersachsen. I'm originally from Bremen, i guess. Grandparents had to emigrate abroad during 2nd ww :shrug: 
where did you live?


----------



## Fallen8905

I used to live in gutersloh


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos Halloween candy! Yum! :) I hope the more relaxed approach helps. I totally understand stepping away from all the tracking for a while. I hope you can find some time to be sneaky with your father there. :haha: It'll be fun to get some work done on the house.

@omgbaby I always like those sayings from Ovuline. I think it's neat that it responds to you based on the information you enter about yourself. Good luck! I hope the tww goes by quickly and you get your BFP!! :)

@al335003 I'm so glad to hear that she was on your side and already making good suggestions! That's a relief. Perhaps you could make a pro/con list. I always like that sort of thing. :haha: I'll play both sides of the coin. If you do everything except insemination you are definitely introducing new things to your plan which will likely help. It could be great if that's all you need and you will save money during the time. However, I know it's frustrating waiting to do something when/if you think it's the best option. You could always try it without insemination in your next cycle and see what improvements are made and then decide for the second cycle if you need it. I'm just so glad to hear that she wants to try an "aggressive approach" and that you didn't have to listen to the same old ideas. I'm with you with whatever you decide! :thumbup:

@athena87 I hope so!! Good luck! :)

@Fallen8905 I'm not sure how long it takes normally. Perhaps you could call just to see that everything is going through properly. You could ask if they have everything they need and then slide in if they know when you'll hear back. I hate waiting to hear back from people. :dohh:


Speaking of Halloween candy, what are some favorites? Do you have favorites that are specific to Halloween or just general candies that you have on Halloween too. I love most chocolate. I like Twix, M&Ms. Kit Kats (which I have a particular craving for right now-but I don't have any), and nearly all chocolate candy bars. I liked Butterfinger, Cookies and Cream, and Zero candy bars when I was younger. I'm not a huge fan of Halloween candy corn, but I'll have it sometimes. I like when the candies just add a Halloween twist to the package and I can buy the giant bag. :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

I was an au pair in Munich for a while. I have to admit Germany food doesn't agree with me, which is odd as I'm 1/4 German from my dad's side. Or it could just be getting all the bad English stuff out my system take you pick.


----------



## pathos

hopeful, =) oh you have cravings :happydance: 

i love twix. they used be to be known as raider. in 90's they changed its name to twix, but yesterday i saw them in retro raider packages! so bought them :dohh:. 

i'm gulity of hanuta and wine gummies here. my favorite is crunch which is not sold here =( 

mummy2o hehe i don't enjoy german food as well, except for dumplings (spätzle, schupfnudel)


----------



## athena87

I got crosshairs this morning Yay!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## al335003

Hopeful: thank you so much for your kind words! I think we are going to do the full treatment minus insemination in November then go "all the way" in January. I'm trying not to get excited... But that's hard to do!


----------



## Kalush

Newbie - It's nice that DH is into it this month! 

Omgbaby - YaY for the good timing. Hope the tww goes quickly, Halloween fun should help! I like reading the messages from Ovuline. 

Fallen :hugs: for af. Hate when she shows up early.

al335003 - Glad the appointment went well! I think your plan to start with the cheaper options sounds like a good. I hope whatever you guys decide to do works quickly.

athena - YaY for O! Hope it's your month!

Hopeful - I love the chocolate things, Reese's is probably my favorite. None of those for us this year though, it's easier to not eat all the candy. Plus I'm cheap and bought what was on sale and I had a coupon for.

afm - Think it's going to be awhile still before O, have no signs as of yet and usually would if it's going to be in a couple days. On the plus side, my cycle will be longer than 24 days. If I'm not going to end up pregnant not dealing with af as often will be nice.


----------



## burgbrandy

Still confused about o...ugh! Temp jumped way up this morning. Hope I didn't o yesterday cuz Friday was the last time we DTD. I really think I o'd Thursday or Friday cuz I had all my post o symptoms over the weekend. Temps were probably just a little low for the first few days due to high estrogen caused by the clomid. Ovufriend finally gave me cross hairs for CD 13 today, but ovuview, tcoyf, and cdtp say no o yet. They will probably give me cross hairs for yesterday after two more high temps. Ovuline says Friday was my "10" day. Nothing to do but wait!


----------



## omgbaby

Hello ladies,
OH made sure we dtd before he left this morning for work. Lmao plus either day 10 or 9 I can't remember I'm gonna say 10 we dtd twice. So fx!!

Hopeful - I love candy!! Lately I'm on a Hershey's Cookies & Cream fix. Usually the normal Kit Kat, Crunch, Hershey, Reese, stuff like that. Lol I used to love candy corn but I only like it a little at a time.


----------



## athena87

Burgbrandy I think your ff chart looks right. Your temps were probably high before O probably because of the Clomid. It does it to my temps too.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos I had a Kit Kat today. It was a bit of a surprise because they were in a candy bag that my husband's mother bought! :haha: I'll have to look Twix up to see what it looked like as Raider. Did it taste the same? That's neat. I like Crunch too! I like gummies and Jolly Ranchers if I'm not into chocolate at the time. 

@athena87 Yay! That's a nice rise and good high temps! Good luck! :)

@al335003 I'll be excited for you! :friends: I think it's wonderful and it's a step forward. It's leading you in the right direction and that's a reason to look forward to it. I'm sending so much luck and good thoughts your way! 

@Kalush I do think that's an unfair bit about having af while breastfeeding. It's not fair that your lp is not lengthened yet, but that also means you have to expect af earlier. :( I hated af coming even before ttc. I love Reese's too! This is almost the only time of year I eat a lot of candy. It would be easier to avoid if it wasn't around. :haha:

@burgbrandy I'll be interested to see what your temp does tomorrow and if it stays around today's high or goes back near the other four temps. I'm sorry it's so frustrating. :hugs:

@omgbaby I really hope all the bding guarantees your BFP! I like all of those candies too. It's been a while since I've had Cookies & Cream, but I really like it! It was my favorite when I was younger! :)


----------



## omgbaby

What's funny is I never had Cookies & Cream when I was younger unless I just totally forgot, lol but OH loves them so that's what really got me hooked.

AFM - A few years ago I was hospitalized with severe dehydration. Basically ended up turning into a kidney infection that got into my blood stream. Ever since then I've had problems with my kidneys hurting if I don't get enough water or juice. I've been drinking water but the past 2 days my kidneys have been killing me. I don't know what's going on but I really hope it starts to feel better. This sucks.

Okay, now I'm so confused.. Just entered data on Ovuline from last night & this morning. Under yesterdays info it says Ovulation Day... But yesterday was day 9.5 with today being 7.5?? So was that really ovulation day or are they just saying that?? Idk. 
Also, my alert for today was 'Take an ovulation test' the last time it said that was like last Saturday when I was getting into the higher number fertility days. Do you think that is just to make sure it comes out negative now that O should have already happened?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby: I think they just want make sure they pinpointed the right day. Last month once I put in my opk results my 10 day moved to a different day. Sounds like you got some good bding in ;)

Brandy: I think your chart looks right as it is. :)


----------



## lesh07

Well af finally arrived 3 days late. Was for sure it was this month despite the negative tests as had terrible sickness. :(


----------



## burgbrandy

Well, my temp went down slightly this morning compared to yesterdays temp. I had just a tiny bit of really pale pink spotting when I wiped this morning and none since. I have a ton of thick creamy cm. Hoping that that was implantation spotting, but not getting my hopes up to high. I never spot during my lp though. I am still planning on getting my progesterone draw done Friday rather than Thursday though.


----------



## Fallen8905

i got in touch with the fertility clinic. I need to call tomorrow to arrange the appointment.

Things have been a bit stressful for me and my oh. I went to see the doctor a few weeks ago and he is usually so positive and saying he don't see any reason why i can't concieve naturally. Well last time i went the whole atmosphere had changed. He was really concerned He basically put it bluntly and said if i got the fertility clinic and more problems are found through further tests it will be IVF!

Basically he thinks i can't do it naturally! This has led to alot of sleepless nights and tears!


----------



## ProfWife

Arg---got crosshairs that said we'd passed O. Ovuline said we were past O. Now this morning FF decided to change my crosshairs by 2 days which took us from the "great" category for BD to the mediocre category. I'm about over these tracking tools and their lack of true information


----------



## athena87

Has anyone ever just had a feeling that they were pregnant. I don't know what it is but I really think this is my cycle. I thought other people were crazy for saying the same thing yet here I am lol 4 dpo


----------



## omgbaby

FX for you Burgbrandy!

Does anyone watch Awkward?

Not much update here. Other then I still have ewcm...weird? I'm hot as hell!! & my boobs are tender & swollen & the worst gas/gas pain


----------



## kksy9b

athena87 said:


> Has anyone ever just had a feeling that they were pregnant. I don't know what it is but I really think this is my cycle. I thought other people were crazy for saying the same thing yet here I am lol 4 dpo

I had a feeling at the start of our BFP cycle that it was our month..I hadn't really felt that strongly the other months. Fingers crossed this is your month!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I think it's probably just to make sure it comes out negative now. I think it may have said that to me before too. I'm sure you ovulated if you had all the signs. I really hope you start to feel better soon. Will you go see someone if it doesn't get better soon? :hugs: I watch Awkward. Is it back yet? 

@lesh07 :hugs: I'm sorry. 

@burgbrandy I hope it's a good sign. Good luck on the progesterone draw. I think it's probably the best idea to go Friday. :flower:

@Fallen8905 :hugs: I don't think he should have made you worry. I'm sorry that you've been having such a hard time. I know it's impossible not to worry especially since he wasn't too positive, but try not to let it discourage you too much. I hope they have better answers and more positivity for you at the fertility clinic.

@ProfWife I hate when the sites change dates! :( Perhaps FF will change back with a couple more temps. 

@athena87 I definitely had suspicions. Some months were more from hope and thinking it had to be and then there were the times when I knew something was sticking out. The first was with the chemical loss. I knew because of a pain around implantation time and IB that was only a few spots. This time was because I had a huge temp drop, higher temps after it, and was super hungry from then on. I hope you are right!! I think it's possible for us to know when something is happening. Some are more connected with their bodies. Good luck! :)


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

Thinking about you all and wishing for lovely,lovely cycles and BFPs soon. 

I want to reply properly but no time. Halloween today and need to get myself acceptable for 5th graders! All 4th and 5th are trick or treating this afternoon - I suspect the day will be full of chocolate and candy... Hope there's some left for me 

Have a great (spooky) day!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

Happy Halloween!!!

Share plans, your costumes, or funny pictures you find online!
 



Attached Files:







happy-halloween-23959-1366x768.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 0









funny-pets-halloween-costumes-dogs.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2









Happy-Halloween-9-320x240.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## omgbaby

Good morning ladies,

Happy Halloween. No plans here as Ohio wants to have shitty weather & rain all day. Tornado watch tonight so in some places Trick or Treat was cancelled or with the weather most people won't do anything anyways.

Back stopped hurting finally. I actually think it may have been gas? Is that possible? Lol I had gas for most part of the night & day then was constipated last night... Feels much better this morning.


----------



## burgbrandy

Ugh! Ff still says CD 13, tcoyf says CD 16, ovufriend and ovuview says CD 14, cdtp says CD 17, and ovuline says CD 13 is my "10" day! So flipping annoyed!


----------



## omgbaby

Also Hopeful, Awkward has been on for 2 weeks. But you can watch the last two episodes online!


----------



## River54

DD went in her yukata today for school as her costume :) She is planning on collecting donations for the local food bank tonight instead of trick or treating, and she has a Halloween party tomorrow night at our place with a bunch of friends. It is a potluck type party where she asks them to pitch in for pizza and bring some chips/snacks/drinks, so I don't have to really do anything. She is 17, and will be in college next year, so this is really the last year of it all with us.

Took 2 diff tests today, and old more sensitive IC, and a new less sensitive IC. The old one shows a + but the new one does not. Comparing the same dpo from last cycle with me testing out the trigger, it looks about the same. Trigger didn't go away until 11dpo last cycle. I am hopeful though that this may be the start of something :) But won't know for another couple days now as I only have the less sensitive tests left, so it'll take longer to show.


----------



## ProfWife

Stalkers needed...

Ovuline said my 10 day was Friday (CD14). If FF is on FAM or OPK tuning, it says CD15. On their advanced setting it goes to CD16 for O-date.

Which do you think is right?


----------



## burgbrandy

I think CD 15 is most likely.


----------



## omgbaby

Blah Blah Blahhh!!! 
Dull achiness on left side pretty much all day. Don't want to say pain as it didn't really hurt, just pretty annoying.
I'm so freaking tired! I've been taking naps when I get home from work. For example, yesterday woke at 6 came home at 5 took nap from 7-9. Went to sleep at 11. Then woke up today at 6 again. Haven't taken a nap today but I'd love to. Lol it's 9:40 & I'm ready for bed.
Boobs still swollen & tender.

O! Yesterday during my nap I woke up with a horrible pain in my foot starting to go up my leg. It was like a charlie horse but WOULD NOT go away. Usually I can stand & walk it out but this hurt so bad I could hardly stand & since then I've had pain in my leg when I walk. It's not at my ankle but it's not as far up as my calf either, kind of in between. It just feels really sore when I walk.


----------



## ALiKO

profwife- FF is looking for a sharp rise or increase, and there is more of a noticeable rise between CD16 and 17 than it is between CD15 and 16 at least thats what im gathering? and also if you BD'd anytime that week especially during your EWCM you should be covered. dont worry about if you BD'd a little further from O. i conceieved 2 to 3 days after i DTD. :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I hope the day was full of chocolate and candy and plenty of it for you! :) 

@omgbaby I've had constipation that caused lower back discomfort before. It could be possible. I hope it's over for you. We had bad weather and Halloween is postponed until tomorrow for us. I missed Awkward starting! :dohh: It's so hard keeping up with all the shows sometimes. :haha:

@burgbrandy I really do think the clomid is what made your early temps so different. Then because they are so high your other temps do not appear to be as high as they actually are. CD 13 looks best if you ignore how high those early temps are and your cm and opks match. CD 17 seems like the day because the following temps were the 3 over 6 rule, but it doesn't seem as likely. I'd go with CD 13. Are you going in for the progesterone draw tomorrow? Let us know how it goes. :flower:

@River54 Your daughter sounds like a great girl! I think it's wonderful that she is working with the local food bank and plans to have a nice party at your home. Your temps are looking good. I really hope you get your BFP!! Good luck! :)

@ProfWife I can see how it could be CD 14 or CD 15. That would bring your coverline down to 97.7 which is more similar to last month. The dip on CD 14-CD 15 looks a lot like the dip on CD 12-CD 13 last month. CD 15 looks most likely with a slow rise on 1 dpo and then a bigger jump afterwards. I agree with ALiKO that FF might say CD 16 since the jump on CD 17 is much larger and follows the 3 over 6 rule. It could just be a slow rise though, which the sites don't always account for when choosing dates. I'm sorry it's not more obvious. :flower:

AFM They postponed Halloween celebrations until Friday due to the bad weather. I think it's for the best just because that means people will get to go tomorrow as opposed to just some taking their chances during the storms. I can't wait to see my nieces and nephew. I'm sure they are excited. I hope it's still fun. Now the countdown is on until Thanksgiving! Yum! I'm hungry thinking of all the food!! Thanksgiving is probably my favorite holiday. I hope you're all gearing up for a relaxing weekend. :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Just had my progesterone draw! Hoping they call with results today so I don't have to wait all weekend! Lol!


----------



## burgbrandy

Apparently the lab was super slow cuz they already called me with results! Level was 21.3! Obviously I did o either CD 13 or 14. Testing soon! :)


----------



## omgbaby

FX for you Burgbrandy!

Hopeful, I wish they postponed it in my neighborhood because by the time it was time to go out it was horrible outside. We tried to take my nieces to the mall but hardly anyone was giving out candy. Maybe 5 places & the lines for those places were at least 2 miles long. Ridiculous.

AFM, went to bed at 10-10:30 last night, woke at 6 went back to sleep til 8. Lmao oops. Feeling pretty good, I really wish I was temping so I would have at least a speculation of when I o'd. I'm glad I didn't temp though because for like 2-3 days I didn't even hear my alarm, OH would hear it first. Lmao


----------



## melann13

Levels sounds great burgbrandy!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX, Burgbrandy!

AFM: 9-10 DPO, stark white BFN this morning. 4 days until BFP or BUST (aka switching to NTNP if cycle #13 starts)


----------



## athena87

Hi all! I'm 6 dpo now and super crampy like af is coming??


----------



## melann13

Could be a good thing athena! I definitely had cramping the night of 7dpo, with an implantation dip at 8dpo. Never any IB.


----------



## ProfWife

Anyone ever have a burning sensation during LP? Shocked me to feel a pinching/burning mid/low belly during our pep rally today.


----------



## pathos

yay so many of you are in 2ww. october was very calm, we had only 1 BFP but wow it was hopeful's bfp so it felt like celebrating 100 bfps. i hope many of you will give us a reason to cheer in november. gl gl.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm heading towards the TWW as well, but still got some good bding time between now and then  we've been going great so far with EOD, hoping to step it up to every day starting tomorrow. We had the rare privilege of having the house completely to ourselves today so it was extra nice. DH commented to me that we could make as much noise as we wanted for once!! LOL!

To be honest, getting a bfp wouldn't be the best timing for us as I'd be due at the end of July. I really want to either be in the same country as my mum or fly her over to be with me here, but she's got a big event happening right at that time that she's so excited about. It would be (almost) sad to make her miss it so she could be at the birth of her grandchild!!! Still, it would be right in the middle of my summer holidays from work...

btw, can some Americans give me a quick run down on Thanksgiving? I teach in international schools and just changed from a British school to and American one and have no idea about American holidays!! I'm also learning a whole new vocabulary - I'm always referring to things the wrong way (corridor instead of hallway, cupboard instead of closet... sigh!). Thanks


----------



## omgbaby

Hey all, now I really hate thinking too far ahead but with me not knowing my exact dpo, I really want a tuna hoagie or sub or tuna something. I was going to try Firehouse Subs tonight & get their tuna salad sub.. Do you think this would cause any harm?

Damnit me for not freaking temping. Lol now I'm shooting myself in the foot not knowing!

Just checked back to when I said it was fertility day 10. That was on the 27th so let's just go with that day being O. Which puts me at 5dpo


----------



## melann13

@omgbaby, tuna is okay if it's flaked tuna (which it would be in a sub). Tuna that comes out of a can or pouch is from little tunas that have very low mercury content. It shouldn't be consumed "frequently" but I just had a tuna melt for dinner last night as it is very high in protein, low fat and high DHA. The tuna you need to avoid is "ahi" or "bluefin." These are the tunas used for tuna steaks and sushi. They are BIG tuna that have lived a long time and have accumulated a lot of mercury. So, my vote is GO, have a tuna sandwich. (there are SOME fish to ALWAYS avoid like swordfish and shark).

@Newbie- Thanksgiving was founded by the Pilgrims and traditionally it is pictured as a celebration between the pilgrims and the Native Americans, although whether or not that actually happened, I have no idea. We celebrate by having the day off and having a LARGE family meal, generally including turkey, potatoes, cranberry sauce and pumpkin pie along with whatever particular dishes each family considers "tradition." There are special church services dedicated to giving thanks to God for the blessings of the past year. I'd google the historical significance, but that's the gist.


----------



## omgbaby

Thank you melann!
Wow I remember when you got your bfp now almost 30 weeks! Where has time gone!!


----------



## ALiKO

Athena- i agree with melann it could be a good sign! the month i got my bfp i started cramping around 7dpo and i got scared cuz i felt like AF was coming so early. GL!


----------



## athena87

Thanks ladies, now not only am I crampy but this may be tmi but everytime I've gone to the bathroom I've had a ton of snot-like cm like three finger fulls, it's definitely not an infection. Any ideas?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy I'm glad you got the results so quickly. Good luck! :flower:

@omgbaby I LOVE sleep too! :haha: It's honestly one of my favorite things to do. I was glad they postponed it, but our mall (the best place to go) actually handed out candy on Halloween even though the city and county decided not to celebrate on that day. My sister-in-law worked tonight so their dad had the kids and we didn't get to see them in their costumes. :dohh: This is the first time in ten years! I'm recording the missed episodes of Awkward on my DVR! 

@ClandestineTX It's still early. BFP or bust! :thumbup:

@athena87 I hope those are good signs for you! I've heard some women do get more cm. I had some creamy cm for a few days before testing. I don't remember how much. I hope you get your BFP! Good luck! :flower:

@ProfWife I hope it's a good sign for you!! It's seems that something could be going on in there! Good luck! :)

@pathos You are too sweet! :friends: I can't wait to add many more BFPs and I hope they start pouring in very soon!


----------



## Hopeful2014

newbie2013 said:


> I'm heading towards the TWW as well, but still got some good bding time between now and then  we've been going great so far with EOD, hoping to step it up to every day starting tomorrow. We had the rare privilege of having the house completely to ourselves today so it was extra nice. DH commented to me that we could make as much noise as we wanted for once!! LOL!
> 
> To be honest, getting a bfp wouldn't be the best timing for us as I'd be due at the end of July. I really want to either be in the same country as my mum or fly her over to be with me here, but she's got a big event happening right at that time that she's so excited about. It would be (almost) sad to make her miss it so she could be at the birth of her grandchild!!! Still, it would be right in the middle of my summer holidays from work...
> 
> btw, can some Americans give me a quick run down on Thanksgiving? I teach in international schools and just changed from a British school to and American one and have no idea about American holidays!! I'm also learning a whole new vocabulary - I'm always referring to things the wrong way (corridor instead of hallway, cupboard instead of closet... sigh!). Thanks


I love the times when no one is around. We lived with others for a while and when we got our own place it was amazing...for this reason and others! :haha: I'm sure your mom will be more than excited to come see her grandchild whenever it happens! I'm sure almost nothing could rival getting a little baby! I love the different words and the different pronunciations. Some British terms are so cool I have incorporated them in my own vocabulary. :thumbup:

Thanksgiving is on the fourth Thursday in November and one of the major holidays here. Kids get a break from school and most businesses close. It's November 28th this year. Basically it's to celebrate coming to America and the harvest festival of the Pilgrims and Native Americans. We have a traditional (and sometimes not so traditional) meal of turkey, ham, cranberry sauce, corn, vegetables, mashed potatoes, gravy, and desserts like pumpkin pie. It's a time when friends or families come together to celebrate what they are thankful for with some actually taking a turn saying it at the dinner table. 

It also marks the start of the holiday/Christmas season. We have the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade that we watch on TV and a NFL football game on the day as well. Another thing is the Friday after is called Black Friday where stores have specials and sales which marks people starting Christmas shopping. It can be wild with people fighting to get the cheapest goods and standing in long lines overnight to get in there first. The following Monday is now called Cyber Monday with the same idea of sales, but the sales are online.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the info! They're 5th graders so that's about all the info I need. I won't seem so much like I know nothing now!!


----------



## al335003

WOW!!! It looks like a lot of people are having positive TWW symptoms... I'm so excited for everyone!! Hopefully November will result in many BFPs!

As I mentioned earlier, DH and I decided to NTNP this month... Well I did TRY but we both work so much and had a stressful week, so we pretty much missed our fertile opportunity due to "scheduling conflicts" :dohh: but I did have great EWCM! LOL I'm so excited to start treatment later this month-for the first time in over 2 years I'm excited for AFs visit :haha: anywho- cant wait to see some BFPs!! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## kksy9b

athena87 said:


> Thanks ladies, now not only am I crampy but this may be tmi but everytime I've gone to the bathroom I've had a ton of snot-like cm like three finger fulls, it's definitely not an infection. Any ideas?

Athena- on my BFP cycle I had a large excess of ewcm at 3,6,8 and 12 dpo...fingers crossed it is a good sign for you!!


----------



## athena87

Thank you. This isn't ewcm though, it's stretchy but it has a different consistency than ewcm. The only way I can think of to describe it is it's kind of like the glue that is on the back of things that is stretchy but dry kind of sticky. Some is also creamy and yellow.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, Hopeful... but with my massive temp plummet today, I'm basically prepared for the start of #13/ NTNP. I suppose it's "possible" my temp could skyrocket tomorrow, but if I've learned nothing else over the last 12 cycles... I know better than to hold my breath at 11 DPO!


----------



## omgbaby

I'm so confused. I've been having pinching on both sides, more on the left. Sometimes the pain is really bad but more so just annoying. But now today actually about an hour ago, I went to bathroom to check my cm. when I looked at the cm it had a tinge of pinkish red..?? When I wiped there was nothing.


----------



## ProfWife

Sign me up for the cramping club, too. Started that on our way home from a play tonight. 

According to FF, I'm 6dpo. I still think I was a day earlier for ov than FF says but that it just had a slow rising start. It's done that a few times this year already.


----------



## Kalush

Lesh07- Sorry about af. 

burgbrandy - I hope it was ib. Great progesterone levels! 

Fallen - I hope the fertility clinic can help you figure out a game plan. 

Prowife - I hear you with the tracking sometimes. As long as you one bd in range there is always a chance. 

Athena - I had a dream when we concieved that was basically just this feeling of being pregnant and being so happy about it. I woke up thinking, that would be nice and dismissing it. I hope it's true for you!

omgbaby - Glad you are feeling better. Hope some of the things you are feeling are good signs.

River54- I hope it's the start of something!

Clandestine - Sorry about the temp drop. It still could be a late implantation.

So many people at the end of the tww. Really hoping to have news of some bfp's here pretty soon! Hope everyone has a good weekend!

afm - Cd 20 and still waiting to O. Ovuline has freaked out on me. It has randomly decided that I must have O'd on the 28. It shouldn't be too much longer now, have had fertile cm for a few days. I was hoping the opk would be positive today, but it's a bit closer than the non existant line of the last couple days. I decided to try taking vitex, it arrived middle of last week. It's suppose to take awhile, up to 6 months, to start helping. We shall see.


----------



## omgbaby

Profwife, I too am 6dpo. But that's guesstimated. Lol


----------



## Hopeful2014

@al335003 I hope your timing was just fine with the ewcm you had. I know it sucks when trying to fit everything together though. If not, I'm also so excited for you to start treatment!! :happydance:

@ClandestineTX I hate to see a temp drop. :hugs: My biggest hope is that it does skyrocket tomorrow, but if not I'll follow you on whatever journey you take. 

@omgbaby I hope it's a good sign! Good luck! :thumbup:

@ProfWife Being a woman comes with so many unpleasant things and cramps is one of them. I hope they mean something good and that they stop soon. :thumbup: I agree about the slow rise.

@Kalush Will this be a later O for you? If so, I hope it means a longer cycle and a longer lp too! Good luck! :)


I am happy seeing that many of you are having good signs and I'm also hoping to have news of more BFPs soon! :friends:


----------



## omgbaby

Awhile ago I read something about Beyonce only using red toilet paper. & I was just thinking do you know how frustrating that would be for a woman whose TTC. Never being able to tell of your spotting or not because it would most likely blend in with your toilet paper. Lol


----------



## momwithbabies

Hi, everyone! I'm just checking in with you. I hope all of these symptoms will turn out to be positives!!! Hopeful, I hope you are doing well!

AFM-We are still under the NTNP category. I didn't even mark on my calendar when my last AF was, so I'm a little lost this cycle. It's been so busy though with work and and the kids. Husband is just as busy as I am, so it's difficult to carve out time just to talk to one another, but we are both making the effort to be intimate more often. It's been a challenge, but in a good way. I still think of TTC often, but I am aware that my focus right now is my marriage and the kids I have been blessed with already. I'm more at peace right now, and I pray that I keep that going! If anything, with the holidays about to being gearing up, I'll be busy, busy, busy! 

Blessings!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey everybody. I'm day 26 of 28 cycle. I tested day 24 and bfn so waiting for my AF to arrive. Want it this month sooooooo bad- As we all do xxxxxxx. 26th cycle!!! Seriously! I'd given up in August but my very early loss has given some hope to keep going until I start iui soon. Started weekly acupuncture, given up alcohol, tea,coffee apparently hydration is very important so I'm told so I thought I'd bore you will my new wisdom. Probably obvious to everybody else. Good for eggs, good for implantation so I'm told:-/


----------



## omgbaby

GL Lazydaisys FX for you!!

AFM: swollen tender boobs, itchy nipples. Blah. Lol the past 3 days I've been really irritated like the littlest things piss me off. Lol not really much that I can think of. Haven't really had any pains today?
Good news is tomorrow I'm getting my hair colored! Woohoo!!


----------



## burgbrandy

I tested this morning with my last frer...bfn. :( still having off and on cramping and pinching. Boobs are sore and I'm super moody. Starting to feel like I'm out this cycle. I was so hopeful after that spotting and such high progesterone. AF isn't due til Friday, but I've lost hope. Temps should start dropping Tuesday morning.


----------



## ProfWife

Hun, some implantations don't even happen until 10dpo. Hang in there until there is no doubt you're on to the next cycle.


----------



## athena87

Hello ladies Im 8 dpo now. I threw up this morning, but I'm fairly certain it was more acid reflux related than 2ww related. I've been eating a lot of spicy food because of this cold and dummy me ate some hot wings earlier and my heartburn is killing me. I also had some really sharp pains in the uterine area this afternoon, dh says well it hurts when something latches onto your insides. He is so sure I'm pregnant and I'm afraid he will be majorly let down if I'm not. My bbs are sore too. I'm not sure if its pms related though. Something that I noticed was different this cycle was last cycle after Ov my nipples were so sore, this time I haven't felt anything til today. Not sure if that's good or bad. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Kalush

omgbaby- Where do you even find red toilet paper? Crazy. 

momwithbabies - Good to hear from you. Glad you are doing so good. It sounds like a healthy place to be. 

Lazydaisy - Sounds like are doing some good things, hope they help. Sorry about the bfn, still a couple days. Hope af stays away. What do you think of the acupuncture? 

Burgbrandy - Sorry about the bfn, if af isn't due until friday there is still time.

Athena - Really hoping it's your month. Sounds like you have some promising signs. Hope your heartburn settles down.

afm - Positive opk today, woo. It's about 3-4 days later than the last few cycles. Even with a 6 day lp, it'll be a 28 day cycle. I'll take the extra 4 days. I'd be okay with a with a 32 or more cycle though too! We've been good with bding eod this week and will fit it in tonight, possibly tomorrow too. So we'll have done our part and the wait begins.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby You're right! I can't imagine trying to examine the toilet paper if it wasn't white. I feel like I already analyze it too much already. :haha: Enjoy getting your hair colored!

@momwithbabies Thanks! :friends: I'm so glad you're more at peace right now. I love the holidays and I'm so excited for this time of the year. I agree that it'll be busy. I can't wait to decorate my home, but I'm waiting until Thanksgiving even though I would really like to do it already. 

@Lazydaisys My early loss hurt so bad, but it also gave me hope to keep going. I know it will happen for you again and I can't wait! Share any and all wisdom you're gaining. :thumbup: How are you liking acupuncture?

@burgbrandy You're definitely not out yet. I really hope temps stay up beyond Tuesday and you get your BFP. :hugs:

@athena87 I hope you feel better. I love hot wings, but I always get honey barbecue or mild now. My husband and I always ate the flaming hot wings when we were younger, but I am not sure I could handle it anymore. :haha: I hope those are all good signs for you! Good luck! 

@Kalush Yay for the positive opk and for a longer cycle! I really hope your cycles are regulating and you get your BFP! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## omgbaby

Burgbrandy - Don't count yourself out yet hun! FX for you. You aren't out until the witch shows!! :thumbup: :flower:

Athena - Wow. You have a lot going on! FX it's all good things though & that your OH is right!! :flower:

Kalush - Who knows! She probably has it custom made!! Lol Woohoo to the positive opk! Happy bd'ing!!

Hopeful - IKR! Lol I guess that's what happens when you have a lot of money. How are you doing ma'am? :flower:


----------



## athena87

I hope so guys. My temps are still up last cycle today is when my temps started dropping, so I hope it's a good sign. I took a frer and there may have been a hint of something but I'm not sure.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lazydaisys

Af spotting on day 27. I'm out! :-( good luck everybody else xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oh the Acupunture is great for making me less stressed anxious. Helpful for coping with bins but no miracle cure and very expensive. X


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby Thanks! I'm doing good. I'm just waiting for my first appointment still. I am hoping they get me in soon. They said it will be in the 10 week range so I'm waiting. :dohh: I just want to know everything is good though. 

@athena87 Oh! I hope there is a line! I hope your temp is up tomorrow. When will you test again? Good luck! :)

@Lazydaisys :hugs: I'm sorry.


----------



## Hopeful2014

double post :dohh:


----------



## athena87

Just had some ewcm :-k


----------



## Kalush

Lazydaisy - Ugh, sorry about af.

Athena - Exciting! Hope your temp stays up! When are you testing again?


----------



## kksy9b

Athena - everything sounds really promising!! When are you testing again?


----------



## River54

I had a blood test done today, completely bfn. So, I am awaiting af now. Hopefully we can start IUI #3 soon, and maybe a different protocol.


----------



## athena87

In the morning. I was going to wait but I can't lol I got some answer tests to try since they are way cheaper than frer's


----------



## omgbaby

Athena - FX for you!! Your chart looks amazing!! How'd the test go this morning? Hopefully 2 lines!!

Hopeful - OMG!! Hopefully time starts moving a little faster for you so you can go to appointment & get some reassurance.

AFM - I feel very blah today. I'm sleepy & just really not in the mood for anybody. I wish I could sit here at work & have nobody talk to me!! I'm getting down because I don't feel too much of the side pain anymore. All I really have still is swollen tender boobs. God they hurt sometimes. Lol
Actually as I typed that I felt a little something on the right side but I'm not sure maybe it was gas? I had the same thing yesterday on the left side.
Does anyone notice more vivid dreams in the tww? Some of my dreams have been pretty crazy lately. Lol


----------



## ProfWife

My temps seem to be stabilizing. Not sure if I should start getting hopeful or try to keep a level head. I start testing tomorrow.


----------



## burgbrandy

Squinter on a cheapie this morning. Temp went up up again this morning. Hubby said I was like a furnace last night and I'm usually freezing. :shrug: hoping I can convince him to buy me another frer today when we go to the store. Not counting anything as positive until I see it in words!


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news burg! I hope another day or two brings you a nice clear BFP!


----------



## ProfWife

Burgbrandy - that would be awesome.


I broke down and tested...negative. It's still early and my temps are still high.


----------



## athena87

It got voted neg on countdown but I swear I see something.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## melann13

FX Burgbrandy!!

I think I see what you mean Athena. See if you can hold out for 2 days and try again!


----------



## omgbaby

Burgbrandy!! Good luck! Fx for your second test!!

Profwife - Your temps are still pretty high! GL!

Athena - I see what you are talking about. GL!

AFM - this morning I had the weird taste of a cheese stick. Like a cheddar cheese piece of string cheese, but just minus it being string cheese. Lol it was like so real you would've thought I was actually eating it. It's 7pm here.. too early for bed? LOL


----------



## ProfWife

Ladies,

I've noticed how much better I feel when doing something, even small, that is "beyond" myself. If you have time, an old Christmas card and a stamp, here is something you could do as well. 

A 13-year-old in Ohio has incurable brain cancer and potentially only weeks to live. If anyone would like to send a Christmas card to him, here is the news story. The info for mailing is at the bottom of the article.

https://www.wesh.com/news/national-...as/-/11788232/22811770/-/cd7jphz/-/index.html

Many of us know the ache of wanting a child in our arms. Here's a family about to lose theirs. Let's help give them some support and wonderful memories to look back on and see how many lives this little boy touched.


----------



## newbie2013

Can one of you guys in the US send a card for me?


----------



## athena87

Ok so I've taken a lot of frer's and I've never had one dry like this. This is the same one from earlier. Any ideas?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RaeChay

Athena- that looks positive!


----------



## burgbrandy

I've never seen one dry like that either. :shrug:

Speaking of frer...took one thus afternoon after my squinter and it was bfn. :( AF is due Friday. We will see what my temp does in the morning. Saving my other frer for thursday at 14 dpo.


----------



## kksy9b

athena87 said:


> Ok so I've taken a lot of frer's and I've never had one dry like this. This is the same one from earlier. Any ideas?

Athena... that looks positive to me!! In the earlier picture I couldn't really see anything but it could have been the angle and lighting of the test. Take another one tomorrow morning or the day after and see if it gets darker... but it looks pretty definite to me... especially since you're still so early :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kalush

Athena - Definitely a line. Hope it's the start of your bfp! 

Burgbrandy - hoping this is it for you too!


----------



## pathos

athena87 :happydance::happydance: yayayay, two lines! sticky dust :dust:

burgbrandy & profwife good luck! 

i will send a x-mas card today for Devin =((


----------



## ALiKO

oh wow athena that looks promising! FX for u!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@River54 :hugs: I'm sorry. I hope af doesn't come. What do you think they will do differently if you start IUI #3? 

@omgbaby I really hope these signs lead to your BFP. I totally understand wanting a day away from everyone. :haha: I've had some crazy vivid dreams. I like the good ones, but I hate the scary ones. 

@ProfWife My fingers are solidly crossed for you. Honest! I just paused typing and crossed my fingers for you. Good luck! :) That's an amazing thing to get involved with; I feel so bad for that family.

@burgbrandy I hope your temp stays up tomorrow. I'm sending lots of luck for your next test. :thumbup:

@newbie2013 I'm sure one of us could. How are you? :flower:

Ladies, I'm getting so excited. I really hope we get a rush of BFPs soon!


----------



## Hopeful2014

athena87 said:


> Ok so I've taken a lot of frer's and I've never had one dry like this. This is the same one from earlier. Any ideas?

@athena87 I do see something for sure on the second photo! What dpo are you? When will you test again? Good luck! :thumbup:

I tweaked your second photo a bit for you. See below:
 



Attached Files:







athena1.jpg
File size: 124.9 KB
Views: 1









athena2.jpg
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 1









athena3.jpg
File size: 80.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## athena87

Idk it could just be an evap, but I've never had one like that. That was after the test had dried, so I'm not trying to get my hopes up too high. I'll test in a little bit though, I just woke up to take my temp. Hopeful I'm 11 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful2014

athena87 said:


> Idk it could just be an evap, but I've never had one like that. That was after the test had dried, so I'm not trying to get my hopes up too high. I'll test in a little bit though, I just woke up to take my temp. Hopeful I'm 11 dpo.

That's a great temp. Good luck with the test! :)


----------



## ProfWife

Temp is down a little bit, but nothing dramatic. 10 dpo...negative on test this am.


----------



## omgbaby

Athena - WOW nice temp jump! & dry test!! 2 lines!! GL!! FX for you lady!!

Profwife - Hey as long as your temp didn't plummet! Still have my fingers & toes crossed for you!


----------



## ProfWife

I don't thick my chart has ever been this smooth past the progesterone spike. I'm normally really, really rocky. Trying to stay balanced for now.


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX Athena, looks promising!!!

AFM... CD-something or other into cycle #13, NTNP from here on out. TTC has taken too much of my time and effort in life and I'm just over it, really. Hasn't made a difference, no matter what we try for a whole year and neither of us are committed enough to TTC to pursue fertility testing/ treatment at this time. I'll keep tracking cycles, mostly to see if they go back to normal on their own or not, but that's about it.


----------



## athena87

:cry:I got a bfn, but I know I'm not out til the witch shows. My temp was way up this morning. I really hope it stays that way. I guess the other was an evap.


----------



## melann13

Sorry to hear that Athena, but it's not over yet!


----------



## athena87

I took some pics of the test before I went back to bed and I see something
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## melann13

@Athena, how long had the test been dry at that point? Do you have any ICs? Sometimes I feel like those are easier to see since there's no glare from plastic.


----------



## athena87

The new pic I posted was within 5 min. The dry one it had been a few hours. I have some wondfos.


----------



## melann13

Maybe tomorrow use a wondfo, and hang on to the little cup o pee in case there's a clearer line on the IC you can use another FRER.
I got my BFP on a wondfo at 11dpo with a beta of 23.


----------



## omgbaby

Athena - I definitely see a hint of something on the test you said was taken 5 mins after. I agree with Melann, take wondfo tomorrow & hopefully it's a clearer answer.

AFM - had more pains on right side today.. Ovuline says testing in 2 days!! Woohoo!! Lol & it just so happens to be on payday! Lmao!!


----------



## newbie2013

Hopeful, I'm doing ok. I think I'm now 3DPO! Which is great because my DH is going away tomorrow night for work. AF is due around when he's due home, so I'll have to go through the entire tww alone... well, alone with you guys. Thank god for this thread, yet again!!

Our timing this month was pretty darn good, EOD right up to O and day of. DH said that if this one doesn't work, he'll go get his test done when he gets back. Assuming all that's normal, I'll get mine done (been trying to get there for 6 months now!). Fingers crossed we'll have some answers by Christmas time. 

It's the last day of my week and we had two days off mid-week, so I can't believe it is the weekend already! Got a busy day. My kids (class) are getting their pics taken for the yearbook. Looking forward to seeing them all dressed up!! 

Athena, hope you get a different result soon! Your temps are still up!!!

Burbrandy and ProfWife, good luck for testing!

Have a good one!! :hugs:


----------



## burgbrandy

Cheapie was bfn today and all my slight cramping has stopped. Only symptom is sore boobs. Taking my last frer in the morning, but I'm fairly sure it will be negative. AF due Friday. Temp started dropping a bit this morning.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife 10 dpo is still early. I hope your temp goes higher tomorrow and that you get your BFP soon. :thumbup: Your temps are really steady. Good luck!

@ClandestineTX NTNP is not a bad thing. It just means you won't have to drive yourself crazy with all the details. It can still happen! I hope your cycle goes back to normal, you continue to accomplish so much in your professional life, and that your BFP just sneaks up on you. :thumbup:

@athena87 You did have a nice temp jump today. I'd continue to monitor temp and see if it stays up. You may just not have enough hcg to get a strong positive yet. My fingers are crossed. :flower:

@omgbaby I'm so hopeful for you! Fingers crossed you get your BFP!! :flower:

@newbie2013 I'm so glad you ovulated before he had to leave and you had such great timing! We will definitely be here for you while he's away. :friends: I really hope you you get your BFP. I'm really glad to hear that he is willing to get testing if he needs to have it done. May the wait be short and end with a BFP! 

@burgbrandy :hugs: I'm sorry. You're not out yet!


----------



## Kalush

Athena - fx for you. Hope your next test has a more obvious line. 

Prowife - Hope your temps stay up and your test if a clear bfp!

omgbaby - :happydance: for testing soon. Hope November is a lucky month! 

Newbie2013 - So great you guys had good timing. We're at about the same, I'm 2dpo today. What are you planning on doing to keep your mind off it? We are currently obsessed with Breaking Bad, finished the 2nd season last night.

Burgbrandy - :hugs: There is still a chance!

afm - If I make it to the 14th, 10 dpo, I'll test. It would be a wonderful early birthday present, the 17th is my 31st! Otherwise I expect af to show up on the 11th and should be gone by my birthday at any rate.


----------



## Hopeful2014

Kalush said:


> Athena - fx for you. Hope your next test has a more obvious line.
> 
> Prowife - Hope your temps stay up and your test if a clear bfp!
> 
> omgbaby - :happydance: for testing soon. Hope November is a lucky month!
> 
> Newbie2013 - So great you guys had good timing. We're at about the same, I'm 2dpo today. What are you planning on doing to keep your mind off it? We are currently obsessed with Breaking Bad, finished the 2nd season last night.
> 
> Burgbrandy - :hugs: There is still a chance!
> 
> afm - If I make it to the 14th, 10 dpo, I'll test. It would be a wonderful early birthday present, the 17th is my 31st! Otherwise I expect af to show up on the 11th and should be gone by my birthday at any rate.

We really liked Breaking Bad. I love watching shows in a marathon or all at once. I do think it helps pass time and the shows just seem better that way.

I hope you get a BFP for your birthday! I'll update your date. Do you have any birthday plans? :)


----------



## ProfWife

Looked at yesterday morning's test (bad, I know) and found a second faint line. I know it's an evap but at least I know where the line SHOULD be now.

BFN again this am, but my temp was up a bit. I was restless earlier this morning, so that could have something to do with it.


----------



## omgbaby

Clandestine - Hopefully while NTNP you get your BFP. Much less stress worrying about timing & such! FX for you!

newbie - I wish my week was over already!! Lol have fun with yearbook pictures! I used to love picture day!! FX for your BFP!


burgbrandy - Your temps are still pretty high!!! :flower:

Kalush - A BFP for your birthday would be amazing!! :flower:

Profwife - I'm loving your chart! If a BFP doesn't come out of this, somethings wrong! Lol

AFM - I'm so confused!! My cm has looked creamy but its SO watery. So on Ovuline I'm stuck between school glue & water!! Lmao no real other news.. Still sore boobs :shrug:


----------



## athena87

My temp skyrocketed today. And I think I got a pos wondfo. I haven't had even a hint of a line on these before today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## ProfWife

Athena, it is kind of hard to see, but I'm on an iPad. I hope we'll be celebrating together this month! Mine hasn't developed a line yet, but we will see...

Omgbaby, after a year, what is wrong is unexplained anyway...but I hope this is it...would be wonderful to annonce to my in laws when they are down in a few weeks!


----------



## lesh07

Good luck ladies. Well my friend gave birth to her 4th baby today and I am very happy for her but seeing her little girl on the scales just made me cry and made me realise how badly i want to be expecting my own little one. xx


----------



## melann13

@Athena, it looks like a light BFP to me! You're 12dpo? All I can say is pee again tomorrow! Your temp looks great!


----------



## omgbaby

Athena - Wow your temp sure did skyrocket!! Can't really see anything on test, maybe I can zoom in more once I get home later tonight.

Profwife - That would be great! Plus just in time for the holidays.

Hopefully a bunch of us get BFP's this month that way we have so much more to be thankful for this holiday season


----------



## kksy9b

athena87 said:


> My temp skyrocketed today. And I think I got a pos wondfo. I haven't had even a hint of a line on these before today!

Yea!! I think I see a line but am on my phone so it's hard to tell exactly. I'll be sure to check tonight on the computer. Test again tomorrow or the day after and I really feel like you will have your nice clear BFP!!


----------



## Kalush

Prowife - Hope your temp stays up again. 

Athena - So excited for you. Hope your lines keep getting darker!

omgbaby - Ovuline should add a creamy category in their cm choices. When do you get to test?

I'm excited tonight, sipping on a cup of my nighttime tea blend. I just received my shipment of herbs and things for Christmas presents. I'm doing some homemade gifts this year for other women in my life, so much fun. This tea blend is one of them. It's yummy, I might add less mint next time. I'm a bit bummed they shipped my order even though they were out of stock of a couple things and didn't tell me. It wouldn't be so bad except I don't want to order from them again because the $13 shipping charge isn't worth it for the one item I really need.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I hope your temp stays up tomorrow and that it wasn't an evap. :hugs: I really, really hope this is it for you!

@omgbaby I think it's so funny they say it resembles school glue. :haha: Good luck!

@athena87 I'm so excited for you! I hope this is it! :)

@lesh07 It will be you. I hope the wait isn't long. :hugs: 

@Kalush Will you share how you make the homemade gifts? It sounds yummy. :) It does seem they should have told you they didn't have the other products or they should send them later without extra shipping if it was originally included. :dohh:


----------



## ProfWife

Paying for shipping twice because they are back ordered would be ludicrous! 

AFM... BFN this am with fmu. It is stark white. Temp is still basically holding in that same range. Not sure what is going on. I only have 2 more tests... According to Ovuline. I should start AF on Sunday. FF has it on Tuesday.


----------



## omgbaby

Kalush - YES! The definitely need a creamy category! Homemade Christmas sounds fun, even just to make! I hope your temp stays high & af stays away!! That sucks!! They should've told you!! Ovuline says I'm due Sunday. I will probably test tomorrow or tonight.

Hopeful - IKR! I remember being in school they made red & blue school glue with glitter!! Lol I wish my cm was red glitter!! Lmfao

Profwife - Sorry about your bfn! Hopefully your temp stays up & you get some answers! :flower: Ovuline also says I'm due Sunday.

AFM - ITCHY FREAKIN NIPPLES!! I thought it had finally stopped now it wants to start again!! Damnit! Lol gassy, tired. Nothing else really. But the past 2 days I've felt like af was gonna start.... I hope not. :nope:
Prob gonna test tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## melann13

Homemade tea blends sound great Kalush! I've done baked goods/candy for families in the past which saves money, and everyone enjoys. This year we're just baking the gifts for DH's family. They're all over the country, and two of the three families are gluten free, so they're each getting 3 loaves of bread (pumpkin, banana, apple) and my favorite gingerbread caramel corn. I figure it will be a nice treat for them since GF baked goods sometimes suck :) Sweet breads freeze so nicely that I plan to make them early, freeze them and ship them frozen (plus we live in WI, so keeping them cold isn't a problem :)


----------



## omgbaby

gingerbread caramel corn sounds delish! so does all the bread!! lol you guys are making me hungry!

So upset. This morning I was trying to enjoy chocolate milk & donut holes but they tasted so weird. Behind my bottom teeth was this disgusting penny taste. Now it's away from my teeth but on the inside of my bottom lip. WTH!! It seriously is so metallicy tasting


----------



## athena87

I feel like crying my temp dropped this morning and I'm spotting :( I'm wondering if it was a chemical though because that wondfo yesterday was positive. And I'd taken probably 10 from the same box all negative.


----------



## melann13

@omgbaby, could be a good sign, although I did have the metallic taste during several cycles... not sure what causes it.

@athena, so sorry to hear that! When is AF officially due?


----------



## athena87

I guess today or tomorrow. I've been irregular basically since we started ttc so it's hard to say last cycle I spotted 11 and 12 dpo and got full flow 13 dpo. I'm 13 dpo today so we shall see. Idk if any of you all have had a psychic ttc reading, but I had one from Tania at eternitytarotreadings.com and she was pretty accurate, said I wasn't ovulating and needed to fix that before I could conceive. She said August was my month and number 6. This will be my 6th cycle since then and I'd be due in August. Well I just won a free reading from her and she said I had the tools I needed to conceive now. My month is still August, my number was 4 so I could get a bfp on December 4. I'm on Clomid now so I thought it was weird she said I had the tools now.


----------



## omgbaby

Athena - wow well lets hope she is right!!

Melann - I have too but its never usually behind my teeth or lip. It just freaking started again!!


----------



## ProfWife

Okay...question time...

I've been using the pregnancy tests as directed, but one had an evap line several hours after testing 2 days ago. I had another develop an evap as well this morning. In the past 13 months using a whole host of tests, I've never had evap lines. Do you think it is the brand or could I actually be testing incorrectly and the line just isn't showing up until it is fully dry (I take vitamins which cause urine to be highlighter yellow...TMI). Opinions?


----------



## burgbrandy

Got this this morning. I think its an evap. Every test, including a frer yesterday, was negative. AF is due today but no sign yet. Temp dropped this morning though.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131108_091639_461-1~2.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kalush

Melann - The bread sounds like a great idea. I haven't heard of gingerbread caramel corn but it sounds amazing! My DH loves caramel corn!

Athena - :hugs: So Sorry. I hope the psychic is right and the next cycle will be it for you! It's great that the clomid is working.

Omgbaby - Tested yet? Such promising symmptoms, impatiently awaiting to hear from you!

Prowife - Do they look like they have color at all? I've never had an evap, even checking after they have dried it's always been stark white. Hoping it's the start of your bfp!

Burgbrandy - There is definitely something on the test. Is this the same kind that was giving you evaps earlier? 

The gifts I'm doing this year are vanilla extract, it takes two months, so they are already hanging out in the bottles. I used a locally made vodka. The nighttime tea, sugar scrub in cute little jars, hard lotion bars, and if I can make some time vanilla caramels with sea salt. I started the vanilla early so I should be able to use the bottle I made for myself in the caramels. Sounds like nap time is over, I'm ummm..I think 4ish dpo today so nothing to report on that front. Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## melann13

Here's the gingerbread caramel corn. I've made it probably at least 6 times. It's a HUGE hit everytime. I give it away in gift boxes and have some for parties. I always at least double the recipe.
https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/gingerbread-caramel-crunch


----------



## ProfWife

@Kalush - they are a very, very faint purple (the control line is a purple-ish/reddish line). Same thickness. 

All my other tests have always been stark white, too. That's why I'm so confused on it. Decided I'll go out and get a FRER some point this weekend if AF doesn't show up.


----------



## omgbaby

Kalush - testing tomorrow morning! I only have 1 Walmart cheapie. I figured I don't want to spend $8 on a frer for it to be negative. I'm so excited to test tho!!! :) your gifts sound awesome!! Never had homemade vanilla

Burgbrandy - I see something on that. I hope af stays away.


----------



## burgbrandy

Spotting started a few hours ago. I knew that line was too good to be true. :( AF will be here in full force in the morning. I have a plan for my next cycle....soy CD 1-5, clomid CD 5-9, skipping bd from CD 10 til positive opk, then bd every day til o is confirmed.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Burgbrandy: I'm sorry to hear that :(.

Athena: Your temps are so high still...when is af due?

Omgbaby: Have you tested yet ??? Good luck hun!

Prowife: Maybe your hcg level isn't that high yet?? Good luck...I hope this is your month! I think we need some more bfp's :)

Atm I think I ovulated sometime this week. This month has been fun and we weren't even trying. I hope that having "fun" will help out otherwise it will just happen some other month...I hope :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Also Hopeful can you update my date for November 21st? I will not test before af is due this month :). 

How are you doing? Hope you are doing well :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I have to think of it as being at least a somewhat positive sign since you've never had evaps before. I'm sure you're using it correctly as well. I have heard of people getting lines showing up later and then developing into full lines closer to af. I am definitely feeling better about it since you say it has color. Evaps are usually without color and gray, right? I agree with getting the FRER! I'm eager to see what your temp does tomorrow. I hope it stays up. It's definitely a lot higher at this point than it usually is and it's so steady. Good luck! :thumbup:

@omgbaby Red glitter! :rofl: I'm excited for you to test and I am sooo hopeful that you get your BFP! My Walmart cheapie was somewhat faint at first so don't be afraid if it's not super dark. Good luck!

@melann13 Those breads do sound nice and it's so thoughtful of you to plan according to their needs. :) Thanks for the link. I do hope we all can share more recipes/food ideas for the coming holidays.

@athena87 :hugs: I'm so sorry. Spotting could be fine as long as it doesn't get heavy. :hugs: I hope your temp is back up and the spotting stops. I always think psychic readings sound interesting, although I've never had one. I hope it works out for a BFP on December 4th if af does start this time.

@burgbrandy I do see a shade there. :( I hope af doesn't show, but I'm glad you have a plan if it does. 

@Kalush That sounds like such a cool process. I can tell you put a lot of thought, time, and effort into making it. :)

@nikkilucky77 That's a great attitude! I think having fun is needed sometimes amongst all the TTC things. I really hope you get your BFP! :flower: I updated your date. I'm good. I finally have my first appointment scheduled for next Friday. I'm so anxious and just hope everything is good. I'll be nervous until then probably. :dohh:


----------



## ProfWife

98.09. (Adjusted since I got up at 8:40 rather than 5:25 this morning). I think I'm out... Just took another of the hpts I have...negative.


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful - your first appointment!! Yay!! I'm excited for you! Lol

Burgbrandy - ugh! Damnit. I for sure thought I seen something.

Afm, Walmart cheapie was bfn. Af due tomorrow. Feel like af is gonna come. But I've had that feeling a lot lately. I hope she stays away


----------



## athena87

Nikkilucky, I hadn't put in my temp yesterday when I posted. Af is in full force today.


----------



## burgbrandy

Back to CD 1 for me too! Started soy today and will start clomid on CD 5! Testing date will be December 5th.


----------



## athena87

Mine will be December 4th


----------



## Kalush

Hopeful - YaY for your first appointment. I loved getting to hear the heartbeat, my first us was at 20 weeks. But just having reassurance that there was in fact a tiny human in there was amazing!

Burgbrandy/Athena - :hugs: So sorry. Hope December is a lucky month of you guys!

Prowife - :hugs: Hoping af still stays away for you.

omgbaby - fx for you still. Hope she stays away!

Nikkilucky- I'm glad you guys are having fun! It would be great to get your bfp on a nice relaxed cycle!


afm - 5 dpo today and feel like af will come on Monday, things just feel the same as the last few cycles. I'm okay with it today because I will have a piano to cheer me up. So excited! I have been watching Craigslist for awhile trying to find a decent small piano that I could afford and today was the day! The place I'm going to have move it won't be open until Monday but I'm really hoping they can move it next week. Tomorrow I'll have to dig around in the storage room and find my music, tonight movie!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Athena and Brandy: Dangit! Good luck next cycle ladies! 

Omgbaby: I hope af stays away!!! :)

Kalush: Jealous! I would love to get a nice piano to play...haven't played in years and it would be nice to pound the keys again :). And yes a bfp on a relaxed cycle would be awesome. Weird thing is that we actually bded more this month during my "fertile time." I just looked at ovuline and I should be about 4-5 dpo and we dtd almost everyday during the fertile window. Crazy when other months we didn't and we knew when it was lol. 

Hopeful: I am SO EXCITED for you :). I can't wait to hear about it! And I am positive that everything will be great!

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I hope you're not out. That temp may be wrong since it was adjusted. I hope it's high tomorrow. :hugs:

@omgbaby I really hope af stays away. My Walmart cheapie was somewhat faint even at 17 dpo. My fingers remain crossed for you. :thumbup:

@athena87 I'm sorry. I really hope that lady's prediction for a December BFP comes true! :hugs: I updated your date.

@burgbrandy :hugs: I'm sorry. I'm glad you're already getting ready for this cycle! I updated your date. 

@Kalush Thanks! I really feel like I will be able to relax and enjoy it once I know for sure. Do you play the piano? I think that's such a lovely talent. I'm sure your daughter will like it too. :)

@nikkilucky77 Thanks! :friends: I'm so glad you had such great timing! I hope having the pressure off and extra good timing give you your BFP! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: I agree with Hopeful...I hope your temp goes back up...don't give up yet!


----------



## ProfWife

98.09 this morning at the normal time. Just waiting now. It's okay. I was just hoping to not have to tell my in laws that we are sub fertile or infertile. 

Hubs told me yesterday they had to try several years for him. 1.5 years later she had a miscarriage. 1.5 years later his brother came along. Perhaps there is a family issue on his side since mine pops out babies like rabbits it seems?


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm hopeful for you also pro wife! It ain't over yet!!! Hoping you don't have to share the news with your inlaws. I let mine figure it out for themselves it was bad enough telling my boss so I could attend appointments. X


----------



## omgbaby

Burgbrandy & Athena - Aw no!! Stupid witch! :growlmad: Good luck next cycle ladies!

Kalush - My grandma used to have a piano, actually I think it could've been an organ. Lol I was really young & tried to learn some songs but could never get the hang of it.

Hopeful - I was staring at that test for the longest trying to see something. I had on my glasses though, maybe I should've put on my contacts. Lol

Profwife - FX still! :hugs:

AFM - Got the feeling off & on yesterday that af was coming, still no sign of her. Sore boobs, had left side annoying pain this morning (also off & on all day yesterday), I've noticed in the mornings its always watery down there. :blush: but I never see anything it just feels really wet right when I wake up.
I really hope af stays away. She's due today so I hope her ass doesn't come!! Lol AT ALL!! :growlmad:


----------



## omgbaby

Spoke too soon.... Just started spotting brown.... I'm starting to think its never gonna happen.


----------



## newbie2013

Athena and Burbrandy, so sorry!! I was really hoping it would be your month. Brandy, I'm glad you've got a plan this month and Athena, I hope the prediction for the 4th is right. Thinking about you guys.

Profswife... I hope your temp kicks back up tomorrow. Fxed. 

Nothing out of the ordinary for me, except I had a HUGE temp spike yesterday, but I think it was because I didn't open my window. 6DPO... just waiting.

How are the rest of you doing? Where are you in your cycles??


----------



## kirstyjane13

Hi ladies, I haven't been on here for months. Was finding ttc a little stressful and was getting so upset when it wasn't happening, especially as we didn't know what the situation with dp was as he had testicular cancer 4 years ago. We went to the drs and they tested him and we got good news...everything's as it should be so we are both very happy about that so now its just a waiting game. 

How is everyone else getting on?

And hopeful. A HUGE congratulations. I am so pleased to come back and see you got your bfp. So happy for you xxx


----------



## Kalush

Nikkilucky - That's awesome that stepping back a bit helped you guys enjoy everything and have great timing! 

Prowife - Sorry about having to deal with relatives, sometimes people can be so insensitive. I hope you can still enjoy the holidays, maybe have game plan about what you want to say when they make their inevitable comments. 

Omgbaby :hugs: Sorry Hun. Hang in there. Do you have any plans for the upcoming Holiday season to look forward to?

Newbie2013 - 6dpo here too. It'll be interesting to see what your temp does the next few nights. Does it usually vary a lot based on external factors?

KristyJane - Welcome back! That is great news about your dp. I hope this is your month!

afm - I am 6 dpo and have my pre-af headache. Not unexpected but grrrr. I'm hoping that the vitex will help and my lp will lengthen in the next few months. I already dug all my piano music out, including two christmas music books. So excited to be able to play Christmas music in my house! I played piano all the time growing up and it's been probably 13 years since I've lived in a house with a piano so I'm a bit rusty, but look forward to getting back up to par. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## al335003

Hey everyone- just wanted to say sorry to all those who got a visit from AF... I really thought we were going to have a few BFPs this month :(

AFM: I go see the hypnosist on Wednesday, I'm both excited and nervous! I also filled my Clomid prescription today and hope AF gets here soon so I can get started and also get my follicle ultrasound scheduled before Thanksgiving. I'm planning to stop drinking coffee and cutting all ibprofen and alcohol for at least the next month-just to be extra extra careful. In saying that I bought some Red Rasberry Leaf tea (traditional organic pregnancy tea) so I can enjoy something warm to drink in the mornings... Anyone ever heard of it? 

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Kalush

al33503 - They hypnotist sounds exciting, it'll be fun to hear what you think of it. It sounds like you have a decent plan in place for the month! I love rrl tea! I drink some every day, I usually make mine with rrl, nettle and peppermint. I have a few other herbs I'll add whenever I feel like it too. I like it by itself too.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife :hugs: I still hope af stays away. I know it will be hard with your in-laws coming in to town for the holidays. Do you have to tell them or are they asking questions now? Don't feel like you have to share more than you want. I'm not completely sure how issues are passed down, but it does seem like it can be traced sometimes and sometimes not. I'm sorry. 

@Lazydaisys I think it's terrible to have to tell bosses. They should just get a doctor's note for something medical-related and not ask any more questions. How are you? :flower:

@omgbaby :hugs: I hate that you're spotting. I hope it doesn't turn into af. I'm so sorry. I know that feeling. I felt that way about college, buying my home, and getting a BFP. It doesn't happen and seems like it never will...and then it does. :shrug: I know it will happen for you. My hope is that it doesn't take much longer. :hugs:

@newbie2013 I hope your temp stays up and continues to rise! Good luck! :flower:

@kirstyjane13 Thank you so much! :friends: I understand stepping away for a bit. I'm so glad everything is good with your DP. I see you're getting close to ovulation. I'm sending loads of luck! :flower:

@Kalush I do think it will be special being able to play Christmas music. You'll make some wonderful memories. My grandmother had an organ when I was younger. I couldn't play, but it was fun just to be around it. :)

@al335003 Let us know what you think about the hypnotist. It sounds so interesting! :thumbup: I love that your plan is already in motion. I haven't heard of that tea, but it sounds good. Do you like it? I miss coffee. I stopped drinking it months ago, but this is my favorite time to drink it usually with all the pumpkin spice mixes and holiday drinks.


----------



## ProfWife

We are actually hoping they can help stave off questions at our Christmas visit. Hubs wants to let them in on that it is taking us much longer than expected for two healthy adults because it is highly likely we are the only potential source for grand kids. My parents aren't as picky since I'm the youngest in my family and they already have 5 grand kids. 

Temp went below cover line. She should show herself later today. I can kind of feel it. 

Writing a letter of complaint to that company as there were 3 evaps in that bunch that had color. I've never had that happen in 13 months (often using this company). Will likely be the last time. 

I also think I'm coming off the fertilaid after talking with this next doctor hopefully this week.


----------



## pathos

:hugs: to those who got af =(


----------



## omgbaby

Kalush - Nope. Not too much, we usually don't do anything for Thanksgiving because it's just a couple of us here in town. But we usually go Black Friday shopping which I'm excited for! Piano sounds like fun! :)

Hopeful - me too! just spotting all day yesterday. I kept feeling like the bad cramps were coming but they never did, had the same thing this morning. Now I'm having the pinching on the right side! I'm so confused!!! LOL


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies feeling so upset! I went to the doc's today due to 2 days of agony from I am guessing ovulation? And after speaking to the doc about the length of time it has taken for us to conceive the past 2 babies (4th - 33 months, 5th - 28 months) and what with us already in our 8th month I was hoping for some advice or her saying that after 1 year-ish she might look into to testing to check everything is okay. Instead she said "that sometimes the body just has enough and maybe we should think about being happy with the 5 kids we have and give up on the idea of another one"!!!! I know the body can get tired etc....But I can't believe she could be so rude she won't even consider testing either my hubby or myself because we have 5 kids so obviously we can conceive....YES but what about the 2-3 years ttc every time or my cycles being all over the place. Something could be up but she won't even consider it!

I have never cried so much in my life...I was on my own too. :( xxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

It amazes me how insensitive some doctors are. Not very helpful or kind of them to say that when quite clearly you are hoping for another one:-( You are very lucky to have children already but I'm sure you know that. I'd be happy with just one at this point but would have loved a few. It took me 12 months for my doctor to care and by care I mean slightly and maybe not that much. 
You must be very strong to keep going through all this ttc each time. Hopefully you will get your bfp without their help. Xxx


----------



## Kalush

Prowife - :hugs: 

Lesh - Sorry the Dr. wasn't more supportive. It's frustrating when professionals view personal opinions instead of listening to what the patient wants and helping them. Is there anyone in your area that could recommend a different Dr. that would help? I hope whatever you decide it will take less time for your bfp this time.

Af watch starts today around here. It's slightly annoying that it could still be days away, hopefully, but I'll be expecting her at any moment.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm remarkably okay.

EWCM today...weird...tinged brown though, so I'm assuming she'll be here tonight or first thing tomorrow. Oddly enough, this happened last year at our state finals for volleyball. 

Overall, I'm okay. The Lord gives and the Lord takes away...blessed be His name. There's nothing else I can really do.

Hopefully a new doctor will take me on (GP) who has experience in this area. His staff didn't call me back today, though...I'm a little irritated about that. So much for his wife's telling me to tell the staff she was recommending a quick appointment. The doctor is supposed to be really good, though.


----------



## Gkmk

Lesh please don't be so upset. These days there are so many couples like us who are struggling to have their first baby. Please remember that you are lucky and fortunate to have five kids. Even though it's been an year I have been trying to conceive and all my friends have their first babies, when I get upset I remember my other friend who had abortion at five months, had pains but no baby at the end. There are so many people out there with irregular cycles and trying for 3 years. I am a BFP virgin and I wonder if my body is capable of getting pregnant. Try to remember less fortunate people when you get upset and I hope it helps you to not get depressed


----------



## omgbaby

Well af is here full force with all the pain. Here's to next cycle ladies! Get us some Christmas BFPS going!!


----------



## ProfWife

So sorry omgbaby! :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

No pain, but we are cycle buddies. Showed herself right as I was getting ready for bed. Oh well...onto our anniversary trip planning and hopefully baby making!


----------



## Kalush

Well count me in on the af crowd, showed up right on schedule today, bummer. November is not looking like a great month for our group. Here's hoping December is a good one.


----------



## athena87

So I'm pretty sure I had a chemical pregnancy. I've had huge clots for the past 2 days and they are so large I can feel them coming out there has been some tissue too. I know the wondfo was positive so I'm pretty sure that's what it was.


----------



## lesh07

Gkmk said:


> Lesh please don't be so upset. These days there are so many couples like us who are struggling to have their first baby. Please remember that you are lucky and fortunate to have five kids. Even though it's been an year I have been trying to conceive and all my friends have their first babies, when I get upset I remember my other friend who had abortion at five months, had pains but no baby at the end. There are so many people out there with irregular cycles and trying for 3 years. I am a BFP virgin and I wonder if my body is capable of getting pregnant. Try to remember less fortunate people when you get upset and I hope it helps you to not get depressed

I did say i know how lucky I am to have 5 when there are couples out there who struggle to conceive there 1st. :hugs: But my heart still does ache for another and The doctor should not be discriminating against me just because I do have children. The doctors should be compassionate to anyone who come in wanting the same thing. I too have had to try for a 3 year stint. It's not nice.

Fairy dust to you though hunni. xxxx Hope you get your bfp soon. x


----------



## ALiKO

lesh- you seem similar to my mom. like your pattern seems to be every 2-3 years you get pregnant and my mom is the same. are you still breastfeeding DS born in 2012? it could be the reason its taking sometime to concieve as quickly as you want. my mom usually breast feeds until 1 1/2 to 2 years old then as soon as she stops she concieves my (youngest brother is 4 years old right now). i do think that your doc was a bit heartless for strugging you and your concerns off, but with that being said i knw you will be joyfully expecting baby number 6 soon. :hugs2:

athena- aww im so sorry i hope you are feeling better. hoping soon you get that sticky bfp. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife :hugs: I hate to see the new chart. I can understand wanting to tell them especially if they can be helpful with the Christmas visit. We've never really had many people say much to us about when we would have kids, but there was a point after graduation before we had found jobs when that would be the *only* conversation directed at us at family parties. It's alarming how people don't understand that people do not need to hear things that just make them feel worse. I'm glad you are going to be speaking with a new doctor. I hope they get back with you soon. 

@pathos How are things with the house renovations? :flower:

@omgbaby I'm sorry. :hugs: I thought your signs were very promising. I hope we get tons of Christmas BFPs. We are considering if we will go/stay at family's Thanksgiving parties for a while. I'm getting food together for us to have an intimate dinner. I think I might prefer that. What's on your Black Friday shopping list? 

@lesh07 I'm so sorry that she was not supportive. I definitely understand that although you have been blessed, it's not up to her thoughts on what you should do or what you're capable of doing. I'm sure we all know women (grandmothers/past generations at least) with seven, eight, or more kids. It does seem as though you are able and will be able, but there could be something that could be tweaked to limit how much time it takes. I would definitely seek out a second opinion and be forceful or have someone with you who will stand up with you to get answers. :hugs:

@Kalush I'm sorry. :hugs: I hope December is our best month. 


Isn't it so interesting how so many seem to get on similar cycles? Do you all believe in the idea that ladies sync up their cycles with friends? It seemed to be true with my sister-in-law and myself for a while. I'm not sure it would work over the Internet though. :shrug: I hate that af has come for so many of you. I want nothing more than to see you all get your BFPs.


----------



## Hopeful2014

athena87 said:


> So I'm pretty sure I had a chemical pregnancy. I've had huge clots for the past 2 days and they are so large I can feel them coming out there has been some tissue too. I know the wondfo was positive so I'm pretty sure that's what it was.

@athena87 I'm so sorry. I had a c/p in June. I had three faint positives over a week and then my temp dropped. Af started two days later. It was heavier and my stomach/lower abdomen hurt as though it was being scraped inside. It hurts so much emotionally as well. I did a lot of research and found that it's very common and perhaps more common than we know if we don't track and test. Although it's quite painful, I don't think it's an indication that you will always have trouble or that something is wrong because most seem to happen because of chromosomal issues that cannot be changed and do not often happpen again. I know it really sucks when you try for so long and then you think you have your BFP and it doesn't work out. Try to think of it as a sign that it can happen, although I know it's hard to sometimes. I did ovulate slightly later in the next month, but not everyone does. I am very hopeful for you and that your next BFP is your forever baby. :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

ALiKO said:


> lesh- you seem similar to my mom. like your pattern seems to be every 2-3 years you get pregnant and my mom is the same. are you still breastfeeding DS born in 2012? it could be the reason its taking sometime to concieve as quickly as you want. my mom usually breast feeds until 1 1/2 to 2 years old then as soon as she stops she concieves my (youngest brother is 4 years old right now). i do think that your doc was a bit heartless for strugging you and your concerns off, but with that being said i knw you will be joyfully expecting baby number 6 soon. :hugs2:
> 
> athena- aww im so sorry i hope you are feeling better. hoping soon you get that sticky bfp. :hugs:

Thankyou Aliko for your kinds words. I stopped breastfeeding a little while ago now. I do think I will conceive I was just hoping it wouldn't take so long again. But I know that my new baby will be so loved when I do eventually full pregnant due to the time spent wanting he/she. x


----------



## omgbaby

Profwife - Anniversary trip should be fun! Time to take your mind off TTC & enjoy life. What are you guys doing for your trip?

Athena - O no! That is horrible!! So sorry :hugs:

Hopeful - Not much really, I usually wait & see what I really like in the ads.. So far just a little TV for the back bedroom.

& about cycles matching up, I believe that. Online I don't know how it would work but a lady I work with I noticed I always come on right after her or at the same time as her!! Lol so when she brings up cramps I usually know okay I'll be next! Lol although I always hope I'm not!


----------



## athena87

Thanks ladies and thank you hopeful you always know just what to say. I'm not really sure how I feel.


----------



## kirstyjane13

Kalush said:


> Nikkilucky - That's awesome that stepping back a bit helped you guys enjoy everything and have great timing!
> 
> Prowife - Sorry about having to deal with relatives, sometimes people can be so insensitive. I hope you can still enjoy the holidays, maybe have game plan about what you want to say when they make their inevitable comments.
> 
> Omgbaby :hugs: Sorry Hun. Hang in there. Do you have any plans for the upcoming Holiday season to look forward to?
> 
> Newbie2013 - 6dpo here too. It'll be interesting to see what your temp does the next few nights. Does it usually vary a lot based on external factors?
> 
> KristyJane - Welcome back! That is great news about your dp. I hope this is your month!
> 
> afm - I am 6 dpo and have my pre-af headache. Not unexpected but grrrr. I'm hoping that the vitex will help and my lp will lengthen in the next few months. I already dug all my piano music out, including two christmas music books. So excited to be able to play Christmas music in my house! I played piano all the time growing up and it's been probably 13 years since I've lived in a house with a piano so I'm a bit rusty, but look forward to getting back up to par. Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Thank you  Good luck to you too xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Hopeful2014 said:


> @kirstyjane13 Thank you so much! :friends: I understand stepping away for a bit. I'm so glad everything is good with your DP. I see you're getting close to ovulation. I'm sending loads of luck! :flower:

You are most welcome, you really deserve it :flower: when are you due?

I actually ovulated last week, cycles have been between 25-30 days lately...all over the show. As I haven't changed my tickers since I was here in August, its showing wrong and I haven't updated it yet. I don't feel like this is my month, but least I know me and dp are both ok, so it will happen one day  xx


----------



## kirstyjane13

Lesh - sorry to hear that, doctors should be considerate of anyone who is struggling ttc not discriminate because you already have children. fx'd it happens soon for you xx

Athena - very sorry to hear you think you have had a c/p. I had 2 + tests in June, but af came - I just put it down the faulty tests as didn't want to think i'd had a c/p. Big hugs for you, it is not a nice thing to go through, I hope you get your bfp soon xx

Sorry to all the ladies who have had af show up xx


----------



## ProfWife

Athena - I am so sorry. I can only imagine how hard it is right now. Let yourself grieve. It's okay. (And you know we're all here to vent to if you need it.)

Hopeful - They never did call me today. The venue for our state semi-final competition was 5 minutes from the office. So, I just popped by and said I figured I'd save them a phone call since I was sure it was probably busy. They tried to schedule me for Thursday of next week, but my in-laws fly in that night. So, she managed to find an opening TOMORROW! I'll miss likely the end of the volleyball tournament finals, but I have to keep priorities in check. 

omgbaby - We aren't 100% sure. We were going to have a kayak/beach thing, but he's in therapy for his foot, still wearing the boot part-time, and in no condition to put that much stress on it. So, we're looking for a place we can just relax, maybe visit one location/tourist stop then just exist and hang out Friday - Sunday of that long weekend. I found one terrific hotel near the Everglades that would give us great driving scenery.


----------



## lesh07

Thank you kirstyjane. Xx


----------



## River54

lesh - is it possible you can find a different doctor? They shouldn't have been that sharp about it - it is your decision about having another - not theirs. 
That being said, there may be other factors to check out - your levels of something may be out of whack, and should at least get a general work up. Maybe iron is low, or some other factor. I know having babies can take it's own toll on your body and it needs time to replenish, but at the very least check you out to make sure nothing is amiss. It is just like anything else - a symptom of something amiss. Not sure where you are from - are you paying for their services?


----------



## pathos

i hope in the second half of november we will have some BFPs. 

athena, i m sorry for your loss :hugs:

lesh, don't get upset by that nasty comment. bah, i find the you should be contend kind of commentary quite offending. but such people and such crude words are not worth of your tears. :flower: i hope you will find a better doctor who is willing to help.

i'm in my 2 week wait and i am on progesterone. i m always sleepy and tired. our :sex: was not perfect - actually it was only one time and it was 4 or 5 days before my doc confirmed ovulation :dohh: my father is staying with us and he and my husband are renovating the house - when they come home, h is very tired and he sleeps after dinner. if we manage to move during x-mas holidays, we can start to actively try in january.


----------



## nikkilucky77

I'm sorry that af got a lot of you ladies :(. Christmas BFP's would be nice though right? The thing about this forum is I get disappointed every time you guys get af too. I want us ALL to get our bfp's!!! 

Lesh07-That is horrible! I'm sorry that the doctor was insensitive. Keep your chin up!


----------



## burgbrandy

Just checking in! CD 4 today. Last dose of soy and first dose of clomid tomorrow! My ovaries are already twinging so plenty of follicles being stimulated, I hope! Only symptom so far has been hot flashes. 

Hopefully we will have tons of holiday bfps ladies!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I like to look at online sales. I'm not sure that we will be going out on Black Friday, but I might try to find some things online. :flower:

@athena87 :hugs: We're here for you. 

@kirstyjane13 I should be due in June. June 11 by lmp, but I haven't been to the doctor yet to confirm. I'm glad that all is well with you both and I agree that it will happen! I hope your wait is short. :flower:

@ProfWife I'm smiling from ear to ear! Good for you! I'm glad you took it upon yourself to get an appointment scheduled and tomorrow sounds excellent!! :bodyb: I can't wait to hear what they say and I really hope it's a wonderful appointment! 

@pathos I hope you get to move during the holidays. Do you think you will be able to spend the holidays in your new home or shortly after? It will be fun to start making memories. :flower:

@nikkilucky77 I completely agree about getting disappointed and sad whenever any of you ladies get af. I've come to know you all and want for us all to have healthy babies as soon as possible. :hugs:

@burgbrandy Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ok so I'm hoping it isn't af but last night after dtd...reddish pink spotting :(. I am about 6dpo so I'm hopeful that it is IB? I had a temp drop this morning to 97.7 from 98.3 yesterday morning. Also this morning I checked and spotting is gone...just a lot of creamy cm (sorry if tmi). WEIRD!

I am trying to think too much into it but I really don't want it to be af since that would be a SUPER SHORT lp for me (I am usually 13-14 for my lp).

Prowife: Good luck at your appt

Burgbrandy: That sounds promising and here's to holiday bfp's :happydance:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Oh I should say I think I am 7dpo today so the spotting occurred on 6dpo


----------



## kksy9b

Nikki- it is very normal to spot after DTD.. i would try not to think too much of it :flower:


----------



## Kalush

Athena - :hugs:

Pathos - Good luck in the tww. Hope you guys are able to move soon.

Nikkilucky - I know what you mean about wanting everyone. This month has been sad with no bfp's yet. It would be great if the spotting was ib! FX for you! Hopefully December will be a great month for the group!

Burgbrandy - Go Follicles! 

afm - CD 3 here, at least af should be gone this weekend. Today was Piano moving day, it's so exciting to have one in the house. Next day to look forward to is piano tuning day, sadly that's not until next week. Until then bring on the horrible sounding tunes!


----------



## Fallen8905

took a test here is the link

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2062901-need-eyes-please.html


----------



## nikkilucky77

kksy9b said:


> Nikki- it is very normal to spot after DTD.. i would try not to think too much of it :flower:

Thanks...it is hard not to hope :dohh:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Fallen8905 said:


> took a test here is the link
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2062901-need-eyes-please.html

I think I see something in the unedited one!


----------



## ProfWife

Didn't quite see a line. I think I see them on every test now. 

Today's appointment went GREAT! He actually spent almost an hour going over my old charts, my previous tests and husband's analysis. Here's the executive summary:

1) Husband's analysis is "excellent" in his terms. He sees no reason to worry about male factor.

2) He is skeptical of my PCOS. He thinks there would be more issues and wider swings of the cycles.

3) He is concerned that my progesterone and estrogen are lower than the levels he recommends for his patients TTC. 

So, for the next 3 months I'm on progesterone supplements the last 10 days of my cycle. He wants to try one month and see if there's any improvement in my brown bleeding. If there isn't, it's on to an ultrasound series during the next month (or likely January since we'll be out of town during the holidays) and bloodwork to rule out infections and check for PCOS again.

He, however, is convinced that with our timing, the fact that I do ovulate each month based on temps, and our SA, it's likely the progesterone supplements will solve the issues and that we'd be pregnant without needing Clomid.

Praying this is the answer that solves our issues!


----------



## kksy9b

nikkilucky77 said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Nikki- it is very normal to spot after DTD.. i would try not to think too much of it :flower:
> 
> Thanks...it is hard not to hope :dohh:Click to expand...

I went back and re-read and I think what I said came off not as I intended..sorry! I was just wanting to say that it is probably not AF starting and didn't want you to be worried that it was. I hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## nikkilucky77

kksy9b: You were fine! I just sometimes get crazy in my head over nothing lol :). It would be nice to get a bfp but I'm not holding my breath! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## ALiKO

profwife- wow that sounds awesome! i am happy your doctor was so thorough in explaining everything to you and your hubby. i think that is the problem for a lot of women for some reason a lot of women have problems with progesterone and even iron deficiencies.

after going to numerous doctors and being told nothing was wrong with me i self dianogsed myself and started treating it. i always knew i was anemic because i always had really cold pale colored hands and feet. it was also confirmed by a blood test so i went to the store and bought myself an iron supplement. also once i started charting i noticed my temps were so low before and after O. it was around 96.98 degees before O, 96.53 during O, and 97.34 at the most post O.

i knew this was a progesterone deficiency as progesterone is the hot hormone that elevates your temp and estrogen is the cool hormone that lowers it and to top it off i had really long irregular cycles that came around every 90 days. so i simply said this is a hormone imbalance and i started taking vitex and dong quai to regulate my hormones as it naturally teaches your body to regulate its own hormone production without adding synthetic hormones. 

all in all i started getting my period every 33 to 40 days instead of every 90 days, my temps increased drastically showing great progesterone production, and i started to lose weight not that i was overweight (i am 5'6 1/2 and weighed 133 pounds) but i gained the weight so rapidly because of my estrogen dominance. now i weigh about 123 pounds and feel much better with more energy. it took a few months but with some prayer and diligence in my vitamin taking routine i was able to concieve pretty much without the help of doctors as they all told me nothing was wrong i was fine but i just knew in my heart i had to do something.

sorry for the long spill i just wanted to share a bit with you guys. and i hope we get a flood of bfp's soon! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 The spotting could be from dtd. Sometimes men can hit the cervix and cause a little spotting. However, I hope it's IB especially since you had a temp drop. I can't wait to see what it does tomorrow; I hope it's back up! Good luck! :)

@Kalush I'm excited you got your piano. What are your favorite songs to play? :flower:

@Fallen8905 I hope it's the start of your BFP! Are you testing again Saturday? I hope it's dark and clear!! Good luck! :flower: 

@ProfWife I'm so happy to hear that he spent so much time with you and is really making a plan that will work for you. That's great news about your husband and it'll be great if he finds you do not have PCOS. I'm so hopeful the progesterone supplements solve the issues and that you do get pregnant soon! Good luck! :flower:

@ALiKO I think it's great that you took charge of your situation and it clearly worked! :thumbup: I think doctors do not always look at people as individuals and do not spend enough time on each one to discover if something is wrong. They're not always very clear with what they do think either.


----------



## omgbaby

Profwife - Your anniversary weekend sounds fun! Hopefully a relaxing weekend is just what you guys need! & YAY for some answers from the doctor! :thumbup:

Nikkilucky - FX!!!! Hope it was ib! :flower:

Afm - CD4. Nothing much going on. Been really emotional, that's about it. I've noticed I haven't gotten on BNB or Ovuline at all the past few days. So I need to get back in the habit of looking for symptoms & such. Can't give up now. Af still around, just some brown spotting so hopefully she leaves today or tomorrow.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm on my phone and can't shift back easily, Nikki, was it you who said something about lots of creamy CM at 7DPO? I'm now 10DPO, I think and for the last three days, I've had so much of it as well. Really weird for me, too. Hope it's a good sign!!!


----------



## RaeChay

newbie2013 said:


> I'm on my phone and can't shift back easily, Nikki, was it you who said something about lots of creamy CM at 7DPO? I'm now 10DPO, I think and for the last three days, I've had so much of it as well. Really weird for me, too. Hope it's a good sign!!!

Hi newbie- 
I'm not sure who else said it, but I def got creamy cm for probably the 7 days leading up to my bfp (oh and like, EVERY day since!)! So I think it's a good sign.


----------



## newbie2013

It was Nikki, I knew we were almost cycle buddies for a few cycles now. I hope it is a good sign for both of us!!! Fxed. When are you testing, Nikki? I'm so tempted to test this weekend, but DH is away until Wednesday, so kind of want to wait until he comes (or af comes).


----------



## nikkilucky77

Thanks Raechay! YAY newbie! I hope it is a good sign for us :). My temp had dipped yesterday but today it went back up. I think I am about 8 dpo so I am a couple days behind you but ovuline said I could test in 2 days. I want to hold out as long as I can but we will see. You'll have to let me know what you get when you do test. Do you have any other symptoms right now? I usually get sore bbs and nothing so far :shrug:.


----------



## River54

Went in for the follie check today, all looks good so far - a few growing ones, I am to take the last of my meds tonight, and go back on Sat to see how the follicles are then. Hopefully IUI will happen Monday or Tuesday :)


----------



## Fallen8905

this mornings test!
 



Attached Files:







1467464_609850722412316_1772969896_n.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## burgbrandy

I definitely see that line!


----------



## al335003

Fallen: definitely a line there!

Profwife: so glad you had a good appointment and can move forward with some treatment! 

Hopeful: is your first appointment tomorrow? 

AFM: I went to the hypnotist last night and it was very calming, relaxing and I felt so good afterwards! I'm going to go again next week for a follow up. Basically, the hypnosis is used to tap into the subconscious mind to turn negative thoughts (that you might not even realize are there) into positive ones and on a whole help you to be calm, positive and relaxed. I hope it helps! 

Also, I've been waiting on AF ALL WEEK so i can start my clomid and all that... And I've only had a tiny bit of spotting. I'm usually a 30-32 day cycle and am sitting on day 33 with nothing. It is truly amazing how my body reacts the total opposite of what I want/need it to do!! WHY?? Ugh :( 

Hope to see some more BFPs soon!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey everybody. Nothing to report, day 10 of cycle same old! Just but looking at the front page, hoping and thinking that maybe I could be one of November or December bfpers. Postive thinking. You have to believe it could happen I suppose:-/ xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby :hugs: I had months when I didn't enter my temps or information until af was gone. It helps to take a break from it sometimes. You definitely can't give up now! I hope af does leave and it's her last visit for a while. 

@newbie2013 & @nikkilucky77 I marked creamy cm on my BFP chart from 9-11 dpo. I hope it's a good sign for both of you! Good luck!! :flower:

@River54 I'm sending so much luck and positive thoughts to you! I hope the follicles are ready on Saturday and that the IUI goes well. My fingers are solidly crossed that this is the one! :flower:

@Fallen8905 Fingers crossed! I can't wait to see a line progression! :flower:

@al335003 Thanks! :friends: Yes, it's tomorrow...and I'm sooooo nervous. I told my husband my blood pressure will be through the roof and I'll have to tell them it's not usually high, but I'm just extremely nervous right now. :dohh: I'm glad you had a nice time with the hypnotist. I think it would be neat. I know I had/have lots of negative thoughts that I don't always realize I have and I think it can impact us. After so long I had to make myself think as positively as possible at the beginning of cycles and I know that can be hard for all of us sometimes. I hope you can get your plan and clomid started soon.

@Lazydaisys You could definitely have one of the November or December BFPs!! I really, really hope you do. :flower:


----------



## Kalush

Fallen - I see it! Congrats!

Al335003- THe hypnotist sound great. It'll be great if it help you be more positive.

Lazydaisys - I hope you are one of the November December bfps too!

River - Woo, grow follicles, grow! I hope the 3rd time is a charm for you guys!

Hopeful - Good luck at your appointment. I think they get the high blood pressure a lot because of nerves, especially on the first appointment. Mine was pretty high the first couple appointments and then whenever I was randomly nervous about something.


----------



## newbie2013

Damn it, just had a few drops of spotting :-( I'm 11DPO, so I hope it isn't the start of af.


----------



## Fallen8905

Spotting today :(


----------



## kirstyjane13

Newbie and nikki .. the creamy cm sounds a good sign. Fingers xd for you both. Dont panic about the spotting newbie I really hope its not the start of af.
Fallen I see a line on your test. How many dpo are you? Hoping the Spotting isn't af.

Good luck for tomorrow hopeful. 

Afm I have been a bit crampy the last few days so sure af is on her way. On to next month xx


----------



## nikkilucky77

Sounds like spotting is the thing of the day. Well I guess mine was last night...again after dtd....I usually only get that right before af but my temps are still high. Frustrated!! 

Newbie and Fallen: I hope it is just IB and not af! FX!! I want to see some BFP's...we are due for some :)

Hopeful: Good luck with your appt! I am sure that it will be just fine!

Omgbaby: I agree with Hopeful....when I get af I tend to take a break and not think about ttc. It is a good thing...I think we have sometimes to keep our sanity ;). DONT GIVE UP because I haven't given up on you and the rest of the ladies that haven't gotten our bfp's. It WILL happen :)


----------



## newbie2013

I've had nothing since two spots of brown this morning (literally two spots). Temps still high for me, too. I'm waiting with anticipation for my temp tomorrow. 

Looking forward to your news tomorrow and in the days to come...


----------



## athena87

Hi ladies I'm doing ok. Finished Clomid on cd 5 today is cd 7. My motto for this cycle is to relax and I've been doing guided meditations and dh has been giving me massages. He has really been earning brownie points, he has been really amazing.


----------



## melann13

Sounds wonderful Athena! Good luck and props to the DH!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Athena: That sounds awesome! Your DH definitely gets some points!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Fallen hope this is your bfp and your spotting stays just that!  xxx fingers crossed for you!


----------



## al335003

Athena: I'm jealous of your massages! Hehe Also, I was also wondering if you had and side effects from the Clomid? I will be starting 50 mg/day on Sunday. 

AFM: AF is finally here (in full force) but I'm remaining positive! I have my scan to check follicles scheduled for Nov 26th then the trigger shot will follow. I'm so excited about the timing, it will be Thanksgiving break and DH and I will be off for a 4 DAY WEEKEND!!! wooooo hoooooo! 

Hopeful: I'm anxious to hear how your appointment went!

Fallen: fx for you!


----------



## Fallen8905

I had that little bit of spotting this morning and then nothing at all!


----------



## ProfWife

Athena, mine used to give me almost nightly massages until he had this boot put on. Physical therapy is going well, so hopefully he'll be back in the massage business again, too!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Kalush Thanks! She took my blood pressure and said let's try that again or you must be really nervous. It was better the second time! You can't help being so nervous. :dohh:

@newbie2013 What's your usual lp? I hope af stays away!! :hugs: It's great that it stopped and that your temp is up!

@Fallen8905 Some people get a little spotting. I am glad it stopped already! My fingers remain crossed! :thumbup:

@kirstyjane13 Thanks! I hope af stays away from you too. Are you 6 dpo? :hugs:

@nikkilucky77 Thank you! You're exactly right! Don't give up because it will happen! I know we will all have BFPs. I hope we get a flood of holiday BFPs. 

@athena87 I'm so glad he is being so sweet to you. I know it helps. :thumbup: to already finishing clomid and relaxation. I know it will happen for you and I hope it's soon!

@al335003 I hate to hear af is here for you, but I'm so happy that you get to start clomid and your plan now! It sounds like you will have amazing timing. That's so exciting! :happydance: I really hope this is it!

@ProfWife My husband and I take turns rubbing/scratching each other's backs before going to sleep every night. It's nice even if it's only for five minutes each. I'm glad to hear his physical therapy is going well. It will be good for him and good for your massages. :)

AFM I really appreciate all the support that you ladies give me. I always have. You all are the best! :friends: My appointment was great, although most of it was spent with me being super nervous. Baby is there, measuring perfectly, and with a strong heartbeat. I know anything can go wrong whenever, but it does help to see everything is good right now. I'll be honest. I have appreciated every moment and every day, but I have been so nervous and afraid that it would be taken away at any time. I could only see bad results today when I visualized it. I think it comes from understanding how precious each life is, how hard it is to create it, and how long it took us to get here. We talked about the time, the effort, the strain on other things, the early loss, the tears, the disappointment and feelings of depression on the way there and on the way back. It doesn't happen for so long and then it does. I definitely had tough days/weeks/months, felt like it would never happen, and almost lost hope. Don't lose hope and don't give up. I love you ladies and I know it WILL happen for us all. :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Hopeful, I can only imagine the relief of being able to find that little tiny heartbeat! I'll be praying for you to feel some peace and be able to relax as that little one grows. :)


----------



## athena87

al335003 I have had hot flashes a lot and it can make you crabby my friend calls it clomidzilla lol


----------



## Kalush

Newbie, Fallen, Nikki - So many people with spotting. I hope it turns out to be good signs for you all. I'd love to see you all with nice dark bfps this month!

Athena - Relaxing sounds like a good plan. Massages sound great, well done dh!

Al33503 - Sorry about af. Glad you are looking ahead. It sounds like you guys have a great plan and some good timing for this month!

Hopeful - So glad your appointment went well. That's great! I remember feeling a bit better about things once she started moving. She moved all the time, it was very reassuring.


----------



## newbie2013

Hopeful, my LP is anywhere from 12 to 16 days :-( so that's no help! Temps are still above my coverline so I'm still waiting.

Great to hear your appointment went so well!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks hopeful. So lovely to hear you are baby bean are doing okxxxx gives me hope too!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife Thank you so much. I really appreciate it. :hugs:

@Kalush Thanks! It's true. It's so hard to believe unless you see it or feel it later on. :)

@newbie2013 Thanks! I hope your temp stays up. It's good that the spotting stopped. I'm still very hopeful for you. :thumbup:

@Lazydaisys Thanks! As hard as it was to ever believe it would happen, it has. I know it will for you too! :friends:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: I'm glad your appt went well :)

Newbie: I hope your temps stay high! FX!! 

Fallen: Yay for the spotting stopping! Did you test again?

ATM temp are still high. No spotting except for those times after dtd. Still creamy cm...hope it stays because it normally is dry before AF. I just heard an acquaintance is prego...wasn't even trying and she has been with her boyfriend for like 2 months. GRRR! Why can't it be that easy for everyone?


----------



## newbie2013

Ugh! I think af is coming :-( Just a feeling I've got. No spotting, no cramps, just feeling down and kind of over it. Just need to convince DH to go get his tests done and see what comes from that. (sigh) Wishing for a miracle, over a year of trying now and 5th cycle temping. Hopefully we'll get some answers when we go to the docs.

Nikki - I'm pleased for your acquaintance. I wish her all the best. I can't say I envy another's fertility. I just wish we were all as lucky.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Newbie: I really hope it isn't af :(. I hope the doc came give you two some answers. 

I am happy for her but then I get down on myself. Like am I incapable of getting prego? Those kinds of thoughts. But on a good note, she will be a good mother; she is just concerned because she doesn't know if her bf will want a baby and what will it do to her relationship. Then that makes me thankful I have my husband who really wants a baby. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## kirstyjane13

So happy everything was ok Hopeful - I am 7dpo now and anxiously waiting 

Hope its now af coming for you Newbie, fingers xd 


AFM I am finding this tww is the worst! This time I seem to have lots of new symptoms that I have never experienced before. Trying to hold out testing til at least 11dpo ... not sure if I will managed though! Trying not to get my hopes up but it is so hard ... xx


----------



## lesh07

Kirstyjane - I am feeling anxious already and yet I am only 3dpo. Lol. 

Well for the 2nd month in a row i have done my opk's and got my big O day on cd 16 so starting to wonder if the reason this ttc is taking so long is because i automatically assumed i O'd on day cd14 so would dtd for a few nights before that and then not really worry to much after. Oops!!!!! But have been dtd lots around the real O day. I guess cd 16 might just be my ongoing O day so gonna make sure i keep testing every month.

Good luck to everyone. xxx


----------



## Aunt MehMeh

Hi!
How do I join this group? Still waiting on our BFP... 
Thanks!


----------



## kirstyjane13

lesh07 said:


> Kirstyjane - I am feeling anxious already and yet I am only 3dpo. Lol.
> 
> Well for the 2nd month in a row i have done my opk's and got my big O day on cd 16 so starting to wonder if the reason this ttc is taking so long is because i automatically assumed i O'd on day cd14 so would dtd for a few nights before that and then not really worry to much after. Oops!!!!! But have been dtd lots around the real O day. I guess cd 16 might just be my ongoing O day so gonna make sure i keep testing every month.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. xxx


Its so hard not to be anxious isn't it! 

Oo good luck to you, let's hope that is why you have not got your bfp yet and this is your month. When I did my clearblue trial I O'd on day 15. But I just take it as average I O around day 14. I should do OPKs every month but I find I think about it way too much and it's not fun any more, more like a chore, if I do OPKs :dohh:


----------



## kirstyjane13

Aunt MehMeh said:


> Hi!
> How do I join this group? Still waiting on our BFP...
> Thanks!


Welcome to the group, I'm sure if you tell hopeful your testing date she will add you to the list. 

Nice to meet you. I'm Kirsty, 23, have been trying for my 1st for nearly 8 months now xx


----------



## newbie2013

Creamy CM tinged with brown when wiping just now (thank god I know I can give you guys all the details!). Temp was still up, higher than yesterday. Waiting for the drop tomorrow and af to start.

Nikki, feeling the same way. Not sure I'll ever get prego now, not without medical intervention at least. Feeling really down and wish dh was here to hug me. He's not back until wednesday :-(

Fxed for those testing soon.

Welcome MehMeh


----------



## kirstyjane13

Really sorry to hear that newbie. Do you normally get the brown cm before af? if not there could still be a hope that this is your month. Not long til Wednesday now, are you able to phone dh for a chat? That might make you feel better xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Aunt MehMeh Welcome to our group!! I added you to the front page under TBA. I can update with a specific testing date whenever you want. We're happy to have you. There are so many sweet, supportive women here. :flower:


@nikkilucky77 Thanks! :) Yay for high temps, creamy cm, and no more spotting! I wish it was easier. It's torturous how hard it is for some of us especially when you have to see others get it easily and sometimes some of them do not even want it. I agree it's amazing to have support and the desire for a baby from our husbands. 

@newbie2013 I hope it's not af. :hugs: I hate that you are feeling that way. I hope she stays away. If not, I really hope your DH comes around to getting tests done. I know it's not the same, but I'm sending lots of :hugs: your way. 

@kirstyjane13 Thanks! It's so hard not to symptom spot. I really, really hope you get your BFP! Fingers crossed! :flower:

@lesh07 It's really possible that it might be taking this long because of timing it for the wrong day. Mine alternated sometimes with the earliest on CD 13 and then the normal latest by CD 16. I hope using the opks will help and that your wait is short. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## newbie2013

I ocassionally have spotting but not like the other day and not like this. It was a blob of creamy cm that was slightly brown. (Shrug) I have no idea. Waiting game.

Dh is abroad, 5 hours ahead of me, so calling isn't always easy. I will try to once I know if it is af or if I'm just overreacting.


----------



## kirstyjane13

Ah I see, hopefully the next few days will fly by and Wednesday is here quickly. When will you test xx


----------



## nikkilucky77

Welcome MehMeh! This is a great group!

Newbie: That sounds promising! Brown cm isn't normal before af, is it? I hope it is leftover ib! FX! Have you tested yet? I hope your dh gets home soon so you can have a big hug :)

Kirstyjane: I really want to test but I am trying to hold out. So I understand where you are coming from!

lesh07: I found out in the beginning I was o'ing on the 15th cd but now I have 14th cd for the last 3 months. Weird how our bodies work!

Atm I am about 11dpo and my bbs just started to hurt today (usually they hurt a couple days after o and then it goes away a couple days before af). I did have some light pink cm yesterday but temps are still holding above 98. I thought for sure that af was starting yesterday but just that one instance with pink cm. Guess we will see how this week goes!!


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Nikki! Sounds great!! Fxed for you.

As expected, temp down to 36.4 today, so af should be here today or tonight. Damn it.


----------



## Kalush

Nikki - Temps sound promising! I'm excited for you. Really hope you get a bfp in a few days. 

Newbie - Sorry Hun. Hope there is still a chance for you. :hugs: 

KristyJane- I hope the different symptoms mean good things for you. Sometimes it's hard to be thinking about every little thing your body is doing.

Lesh - Good luck this month! It would be great if the opks helped with your guys timing!

AuntMehMeh- Welcome! It's great to have a new addition. 

afm - Today was my birthday, I'd prefer to just forget about it. Nothing horrible happened it was just a crappy day. CD 7, af is gone at least. Now time to wait, we've been limiting nursing sessions during the day for the last week and plan to keep it up. We'll see what happens I guess. Positive attitude starts again tomorrow, tonight I"m going to curl up with a book in bed and cry.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 You're not overreacting. We understand. :hugs: I hope the creamy cm is a good sign and that af stays far away. 

@nikkilucky77 Fingers crossed for a great week and a BFP! :flower:

@Kalush I'm so sorry you had a crappy day. That's the worst. :hugs: I'm glad af is gone because no one wants her around while ttc or even when they're not ttc. I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## burgbrandy

Hey ladies! CD 10 for me...took last dose of clomid yesterday. Still having twinges/pinching in my ovaries. Praying there's plenty of follies! Going to bd tonight and then skip a few days til I get a positive opk. 

We moved over the weekend and I have absolutely no connection on my phone where we live now. Internet box won't pick up a very strong signal either, so I'll probably be mia off and on. :( I'll be on when I can.


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi ladies, just checking in. I'm continuing to stalk and check in, just wanted to say hi. Looks like I'm official 2 dpo today with a testing date of 12/1 (but I'll probably start testing on Thanksgiving because that's just too tempting!). Feeling good and strong and ready to go so let's hope things are back on track for us. Sending lots of :dust: to everyone getting ready to test!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Just checking in on you ladies! NTNP going well, but temping and OPKing at doc's request. Not charting anything, though, keeping that data on my phone to remove temptation to "interpret" my own chart! She wants to see if my cycle is improving, after the shift from 30 to 50 day cycles in the last few months. I will only have a testing date if she-who-should-not-be-named is MIA. 

Good luck to you all - glad to see this thread is still alive and well!


----------



## athena87

Hello ladies just checking in. I'm at cd 10 today, I should be ovulating around this weekend sometime. I'm so excited about this cycle. I have a very good feeling about it.


----------



## al335003

Fx for you Athena!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Damn...more spotting today and temp drop to 97.8 which I am pretty sure that af will be here tomorrow morning...and that would be right on schedule.

Athena: I think next month sounds great! A lot of xmas bfp's

Clandestine: I was thinking about you! Maybe this ntnp will pay off for you :)

Newbie: On to next cycle with me, cycle buddy? (Although I am hoping you will tell me no and you got your bfp today) Next month better have a ton of bfp's...it has been too long!


----------



## ProfWife

I'm a few days behind you, Athena. CD 7 for me today. 

In-laws will get here later this week. So, I'll be out for a few days. They'll be here as my window opens...joy...can't wait to try to sneak away during their visit.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy I hope you get settled in quickly. Good luck! :flower:

@gabbygabz I updated your date. It would be tempting to test on Thanksgiving. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :dust:

@ClandestineTX I'm glad NTNP is going well! I thought keeping data on your phone would be easier than actually recording it on a chart. :thumbup: Of course I'm sending BFP luck, but I'm also hoping that your cycle is back on track!

@athena87 Good luck this weekend!! I hope you get your BFP! :)

@nikkilucky77 I'm sorry about your temp going down. I still hope af doesn't show. I hope we get a flurry of BFPs in December! :xmas12:

@ProfWife It's hard being sneaky. I hope you all have a great visit and you find plenty of time to sneak away. :thumbup:

Is anyone getting ready for Thanksgiving? I'd love to hear of your plans/recipes.


----------



## melann13

@profwife, good luck on sneaking... DH and I were away last Christmas over my fertile period, staying part of the time at his sister's and part at his grandma and grandpa's. Floors don't squeak as much as beds ;) It made us feel daring. Maybe not super romantic, but it was different sneaking around which has it's own perks.


----------



## Fallen8905

cd 2 for me :(


----------



## Kalush

Burgbrandy - Good luck!

Gabbygabz - Good Luck. It would be great to get a thanksgiving bfp!

Clandestine - Glad you stopped in, pretty strong in not actually charting. Hope she goes mia on you soon.

Athena - Love the postive attitude. We definitlely need some bfp's in december, hope one is yours!

Nikki - Sorry about temp drop. Hope af stays away.

Prowife - Have fun being sneaky! The floor thing melann mention is always an option, we ended up doing that at the inlaws over the summer when we were staying. If this cycle doesn't work we'll probably be at my parents during the next fertile window, sharing a room with DD and squeaky window.

Fallen - :hugs: 

afm - CD 9 today, hoping to O before Thanksgiving. Just waiting, seem quite a few of us are around the same time. Really hoping for more bfp's in December!


----------



## pathos

:dohh: ja ja when i saw 54 BFPs on the thread topic, i thought it was a new bfp but it seems someone went official with her pregnancy... come on november... not a single bfp yet? =(

hopeful :happydance: glad that your appointment went well - it must be exciting and relieving.

i m towards the end of my 2ww but maybe progesterone will delay af, so i am clueless.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@melann13 Good point! We used the floor several times when we were at my in-laws. :haha: 

@Fallen8905 I'm sorry. :hugs: I really hope you get your BFP in December! 

@Kalush Good luck on ovulating before Thanksgiving! :thumbup: I hope we get more BFPs in December too!

@pathos Thanks! I'm so, so hopeful for you! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :) Are you noticing any differences since being on the progesterone?


----------



## pathos

hehe thanks hopeful. i envy your optimism, you are such a positive person, you will be a great mother :flower:

i used pills (vaginally) until 10 dpo, it gave me higher temps and lots of "leakage", horrible stuff. i just hope, it wont delay af.


----------



## Aunt MehMeh

Thanks ladies! I'm actually at the start of a new cycle after a polyp removal during the last one....fertile period during Thanksgiving. Not sure when I'll be testing..roughly around December 15th if I feel symptoms. 
Oh my goodness guys..reading all of these posts I get all nail biting excited with you all! Isn't it crazy what we notice about our bodies when we are trying to get pregnant?!


----------



## omgbaby

Hello ladies,

I'll update myself first before replying to some of you. Because if I reply first then I'll forget everything I need to update. Lol I have felt horrible. I feel so out of tune with you ladies & myself now. I'm just not in the mood. I don't know what it is. I haven't been on Ovuline app & when I do I've missed 2-3 days so I get upset. I haven't temped, I hear the alarm & put it right by me at night in hopes to but I just don't... I just am starting to think it will never happen. How do you BD with someone unprotected for years & never get anything out of it but a girl who meets someone & has sex does get pregnant.. I'm just over it. I'm tired of congratulating people that haven't been trying or don't want a baby or someone who's had 10 abortions now all of a sudden you want to be a mom. I can't stand it.
*TO CLEAR THINGS UP, I'M MEANING OTHERS IN MY LIFE. NONE OF THAT WAS TO ANY OF YOU WONDERFUL LADIES! I TRULY ADORE YOU ALL AND CAN'T WAIT TIL WE BECOME THE MOMMY CLUB NOT THE TTC CLUB!*

So, starting today I am going to TRY to get on here more and Ovuline and temp every morning, and rape OH whether he likes it or not! :thumbup:

Yesterday was weird, thought af was pretty much gone but in the morning had some light brownish almost like yellow in panties, not sure if it was spotting or cm. & of course this happened after I took out panty liner. 

Hopeful to answer your Thanksgiving plans question, we usually don't do anything as there's only 7 of us in town in our immediate family and my cousin & her kids usually go to her boyfriends family for Thanksgiving. This past Saturday was my mom's birthday so we all had Thanksgiving dinner, it was really fun! We just ate & played cards. It was a good time.
It got a little ruined though on my part. My mom, aunt & cousins were talking about being old, my cousin was saying how she's 33. So I was saying "Ha! I'm the youngest, 21!!"

So what does my cousin say.... "My 21, I was pregnant" seriously, I just wanted to smack her like look bitch!

But anyway,

Hopeful - Glad to hear your appointment went well! HAPPY 11 WEEKS!!!

Pathos - I thought the same thing when I seen 54 BFP's! Who finally confirmed??

Kalush - Happy Belated Birthday! Sorry you had a bad day.

Nikkilucky77 - Totally agree about wishing it was so easy for us as others. As you see from my mini rant above.

Aunt MehMeh - Welcome!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby: I get it, oh I get it! I feel the same way. Af got me and I am cd 2 today. Gross. It seems like November is just a bad month. 

Pathos: I self-diagnosed myself on progesterone a couple months ago. I used cream and it was a subtle difference...one thing I noticed was it helped with spotting between O and Af. Obviously didn't use it this month and had stupid spotting lol. It didn't delay af for me at all when I used it. Good luck hun! 

AuntMehmeh: I agree on noticing things with our bodies. It is nuts! I never noticed anything until I was trying lol and now every month I am like what is that. Do I normally get that? Lol. Good luck hun! I will be testing around the time you do too.

Hopeful: You will be a great mommy! Can you update my testing date to December 16th? Thank you!! I certainly hope December is a good month for bfp's!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos Thanks, friend! :friends: I've heard some people get af at normal time despite the temp being higher and despite still using progesterone. However, I have heard of af being somewhat late for others. I hope it doesn't delay af for you, but I do hope your BFP postpones it. :D

@Aunt MehMeh I updated your date to a tentative December 15th. I totally agree about noticing more about my body when ttc. I noticed more about my body and learned more than I ever thought I would. I'm sorry about the polyp removal. I hope things are going well now. Yay for a Thanksgiving fertile period! That could be a special memory. Good luck! :)

@nikkilucky77 I'm sorry af came. :( Just think that the little egg that is getting ready could be your little baby soon! I really want BFPs for all of you! :thumbup: I updated your date. 

@omgbaby I'm so sorry that you are feeling this way. :hugs: I completely understand the frustration about how others (especially those who don't want baby or will be terrible and don't care) just seem to get pregnant. Before TTC I honestly thought getting pregnant was so easy. 1. They scare us with the fact that it can happen if he even touches us. 2. Tons of women (sometimes despicable women I knew) would just get pregnant all the time. It came as such a shock when I found out it wouldn't be as easy as just having sex even when perfectly timed with ovulation. It's heartbreaking, frustrating, confusing, and scary. Each month brought disappointment and I became more and more afraid that something was wrong or that it would never happen. You all know I continue to be so worried even now. We timed bd exactly right at least 7 out of the 10 times with days before, day of, day after and it didn't happen until it did. I was probably more surprised that it did happen than I would have been if it hadn't happened. I think it's fine you took a break from temping and let yourself feel what you did. I think you can start back now and tell yourself: 1. It's not my fault! 2. I'm doing the best I can! 3. It will work out!! 4. When I get my baby I will love it and be the best mommy I can because it will always be wanted and will be worth it!


----------



## Kuawen

I hope it's ok if I rejoin. I had to take a hiatus from BnB but now I'm back and scheduled for tubal reversal surgery on Dec. 2nd. Today is CD1 and I'm scheduled to test for our first -really good- chance of getting a BFP on Dec. 21st. I'm praying for a very very special gift this Christmas [-o&lt;


----------



## nikkilucky77

Welcome back! I hope you get a bfp....actually we are due for A LOT OF BFP'S this month since November tanked (well so far!)


----------



## athena87

Hello ladies I should be ovulating soon. It's cd 13 test was close today. I hope we have a lot of bfp's in December. It has been a long drought in here. So fxed for everyone.


----------



## al335003

Just wanted to update: I just finished my 5 days of Clomid and actually had no side effects! And i was in a very positive mood this week... Maybe kuddos to the hypnotist are in order?! Looking forward to my scan this coming Tuesday! 

And I agree- we are due mega BFPs here!!


----------



## athena87

Al335003- I didn't get my side affects til after taking the Clomid. Like a week or so after.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Kuawen Welcome back! Good luck with your surgery. I updated your date. I hope you get your special gift for Christmas. We are due for some more BFPs soon! :thumbup:

@athena87 I hope you get your BFP in December! Good luck! :flower:

@al335003 Yay! I'm glad you didn't have any side effects! :happydance: Let us know how your scan goes. I'm sending loads of luck! :)


----------



## omgbaby

I totally agree about the drought we are going through! Lol where the hell is all the water these people talk about!?! Lol

You're right Hopeful, it's frustrating. I had a friend who had so many abortions then got pregnant & kept it... Like whaaaat?? :huh: I mean yeah, her first pregnancies she was in high school. But still when she decided to keep it, it still lived with her mom, she had no job so it's kind of like what's the difference between this child & your others??

Nikkilucky - November is turning out to be a bad month! It's almost over though so keeping my fingers crossed for a good December.

Hopeful - I swear you ALWAYS know what to say, whether it be to me or other ladies on here! You're gonna be the best mom, always having the best advice (along with other qualities of course!)

Kuawen - Welcome back lady! :wave:

Just realized Ovuline is saying it's now Ovia Fertility? I also just realized that it says my fertility score is 5 today!! :happydance:
We dtd the night before last, last night, and TWICE this morning between 5:50 & 6:30!! Lmfao, I'd say OH is ready


----------



## want2bemommy

I hAve a good feeling our bfp windfall is on the way :baby dust:


----------



## burgbrandy

Having crazy o pains tonight so it looks like I'm oing right on schedule! Super positive opks yesterday and today. We took a 3 day bd break until this morning and we will bd again tomorrow to make sure we caught it. Fingers crossed we get some bfps soon ladies!


----------



## Kalush

Burgbrandy - YaY for O! Hope this is your month!

omgbaby - I'm sorry you've been having a rough time. It gets hard to wait. You'll definitely make a great mama because this kid is so wanted and will be so loved! It sounds like you guys are covering all your bases this month :haha:. It's going to be hard to top that when you get a 10.

Kuawen - Welcome back! Good luck with the surgery. I hope you get a Christmas bfp!

AuntMehMeh- It's crazy how you notice every little thing and try to read into it. I sometimes wish I could just forget about it a bit.

Al335003 - Positive moods are great. I hope your scan on Tuesday is all positive and the clomid worked.

Athena - Have fun bding!

I am so ready for the weekend. Does anyone have any fun plans? We have a pretty low key weekend planned. A quick shopping trip, afternoon at the in-laws and picking up a turkey from the csa people. Really hoping the weekend will involve a lot more sleep than lately, but not holding my breath.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby, burgbrandy, and athena: Sounds like a lot of bding is in order :). Have fun!!!

Kalush-Hope you get some rest this weekend! My weekend is low key too. Nothing exciting but that is ok with me! Af is almost gone and I sure can't wait!!!

Al335033-I hope your scan goes well!

want2bemommy: Thanks! I hope we have a TON of BFP's in December. How are you doing? I hope you are doing well!

Atm I am debating on if I want to temp and use opk's this month. What are your thoughts?? Last month was nice without them but then at the end I ended up temping anyways. I think my OCD is taking over and won't allow me to just sit here lol. I don't think I was stressed out either way to be completely honest.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby Thanks! I hope I help even if only a little. I know it makes me feel better to know people care on hard days. That's some good timing! :haha: Keep it up! :happydance:

@burgbrandy Fingers crossed for you! I hope you're getting settled in as well. How's everything? :flower:

@Kalush We still need to get a turkey too. We may be spending the entire weekend at home. We will go to my in-laws, but I'm hoping to get lots of rest! I hope you get some sleep as well! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 It's hard to say if you should use opks and temp or not. I always temped, but I know it's not for everyone. I liked it mainly to pinpoint (to the best of my ability) when ovulation happened and to know when to expect af. You could always just do it right before you expect ovulation and then decide if you want to keep doing it after. :shrug: I support you either way! 

AFM I had another appointment Friday. It was the dreaded pap smear and blood work day. I have avoided pap smears and all things "down there" all of my life. I'm sure if you have had it done you know how HORRIBLE it is. It could be that I have always seemed extra sensitive, but I hated it. I had some bleeding as soon as she was finished, which I completely expected but it was horrifying. I won't describe the gory details, but it was frightening. We had a quick scan after, which was a relief.


----------



## want2bemommy

Nikki: I'm doing great thanks! I couldn't have asked for a better pregnancy  I like to think that these girls were the two babies I miscarried... They really want me to be their mommy  I'm starting to get really sore and tired though. Trying to enjoy the last few weeks in case this is my only pregnancy. Now instead of the TWW and symptom spotting for conception, I'm in the 4 WW and symptom spotting labor lol. Full circle my friend. I never thought I'd be here. Ladies. I've played the waiting game for years, and here I am. I'm so hopeful for all of you :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Think I'm on day 18 of 28 day cycle. Just Dtd all around fertile window. Tried temping but get up after a couple of days. I'd kind of given up ttc but even that is hard to do!!

Symptom spotting really bad this month because I'm so desperate. Been super tired and had AF type cramping and dodgy stomach, feeling sick and going to the toilet a lot. Probably a stomach bug from my class at school but I like to hope its the beginning of a bfp.

Seeing new clinic on Tuesday to discuss iui or ivf. Going to have all the tests redone in one afternoon and an internal scan so clinic have up to date info. 

For people who live in England I requested to have my nhs funding used at a private clinic. This was never offered to me but I friend of mine informed me this was possible. I had to check that the council where I live have a contract set up with the private clinic. That was simple I just rang them the private clinic. Then I had to persuade my doctor/fertility specialist for the private referral. I used the success rates and some of the cocks ups I have suffered on the nhs. Just thought I put this on here in case somebody else is in a similar situation. 

It's all about the Decembers bfps now. The best christmas gift in the world xxx


----------



## pathos

cd2 or limbo for me :wacko:. 
@17 dpo (yesterday) :witch: arrived as expected but then she left and so far she is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@want2bemommy Enjoy the last bit of time. Your girls will be here very soon! :) 

@Lazydaisys I hope those are your symptoms and that you get your December BFP! Good luck on Tuesday! I still think it's great you were able to get them to let you go to a private clinic. It could make all the difference. :flower:

@pathos I hope she stays away! Fingers crossed. :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

Checking in. In laws are still here. Had a great day yesterday with a boat ride and dolphin watching in a lagoon. They were playing all around us! So cool.

OPK went positive this morning! Went from a score of 5 on Ovuline to a 9.5 because of it! Hope hubs has energy for a few nights in a row! ;-)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Pathos: I hope af stays away!!

Lazydaisy: I hope it is the start of your bfp. Good luck :)

Want2bemommy: How exciting!! I hope this time goes by quick for you so you can hold your little darlings :). Kinda funny how you wait to get prego and then you get anxious again when you wait to deliver....definitely full circle!!

Hopeful: I think I might just temp...I don't mind it and it helps me feel better if I see that temp dip indicating O. I am really hoping next month is it because it would be so close to our anniversary (the 12th). That would be an awesome gift :).

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Af has officially left the house and now I am getting ready for O time :)


----------



## Mme2kdee

Hi everyone!! I have been gone a while now, sorry! I had my gallbladder removed and was told to not TTC before or during recovery. I am SO happy to see so many more new BFP( ESCPECIALLY Hopefully!!! YAY I am over the moon excited for you!)

Update for me: Went to the DR CD3 to finally have blood work done. All levels were normal except my adrenal cortex hormone was slightly elevated so again not doing anything to help this month because she again wants to wait until next month to retest blood work. I 100% understand why she is waiting still but it is kind of hard to swallow seeing as we have been TTC 14 months, almost 15 months. I made an appt 1/6 with a fertility specialist, just in case we do not conceive before :)
I am 2dpo right now, really praying we caught it this month. My husband and I have been together 3 years but we just got married 2 months ago, yay! My kiddos keep asking for another baby - I keep telling them when God says it is time he will give us a sweet baby :).


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife The boat ride and watching dolphins sounds amazing. I would really like to do that in the future. Yay for a positive opk! :happydance: Good luck!! 

@nikkilucky77 I always liked to see the temp dip and rise too so I would know I could finally relax. I'm sending you so much luck and I hope you get your anniversary BFP!! :flower:

@Mme2kdee Welcome back! I'm glad your surgery went well and you are able to ttc again! Congratulations on getting married. :happydance: I am so hopeful you'll be adding another baby to your family soon! Good luck!!


----------



## ProfWife

Double positive again...that seems to be my norm (2 days of positives). Should see my temp rise in about 2 days if not tomorrow.

In laws are leaving tomorrow. So it will be relaxing, grading, and reading over here to start my tww before Thanksgiving.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: Hope you caught the bean :). Relaxation will be perfect for preparing a home for a little one! 

Mme2kee: Welcome back! Congrats on your recent marriage. Hopefully you will be one of our Christmas bfps :)

Atm I am just gearing up for O day. Should be next Monday or so. I have already decided to just temp this month. I think that will be good enough :). 

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Kalush

Nikki - If it doesn't stress you out either way, do whatever you feel like that day. I never really liked temping, tried for probably less than a week and decided against it. I do like having the opk's to back up cm and to help pintpoint a bit more. 

Hopeful - Sorry your appointment was awful. Glad everything was fine. If there is ever anything you aren't comfortable with that is "standard" you can always talk about it with them. I passed on all, uh, first time I had my pants off was when getting to the hospital at 8 cm. I'm so glad everything is going good for you, it's crazy how much they already look like little people so early.

Lazydaisy - Good Luck! I hope you get a December bfp!

Pathos - Any update? I hope af stayed away.

Prowife - YaY for a + opk! Have fun.

Mme2kdee - Glad your surgery went well. Congrats on the marriage! I hope you get a bfp this month too!

afm - First day of fertile cm today. I'm guessing I should O next weekend sometime, on cd 15, another later O. It's crazy to me how random it is. So kind of entering the tww now, one week to O and one week to af.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I hope you caught the little bean too! :happydance: I can't wait for Thanksgiving and I bet you feel that way too. I know I was always ready when I was teaching. I hope it's a relaxing time!

@nikkilucky77 I hope you have a great Thanksgiving too! Do you have any plans? Good luck with temping and I hope to add you as a Christmas BFP! :)

@Kalush Thanks! :friends: I envy your determination! I really hope that was the last invasive thing until baby is ready. I plan for it to be! How's everything going with sleeping and nursing? I hope af doesn't come as early (or at all) this time. I know your cycle will get regulated soon and then your BFP won't be far from it.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been out of it for a while. AF has just left but more importantly DH finally had his bit analysed!! No idea what the results actually mean and have googled it (of course) but a lot of the terms they use on the results here are different to what I've found online. From what I can understand, he looks pretty much alright... not sure what the next step is. I've emailed my doctor to see if I can email her the results rather than having to go in (her hours suck and her appointments are super expensive, so I'd rather not go in if I don't have to).

I'm on day 8, so heading towards action time ;-)

I've enjoyed catching up on your messages. :hugs:


----------



## al335003

WELL...... I had my scan this morning and I had 7 & 9 mm follicles on the right (whomp whomp :() BUT on the left side I had two @ 19 and one at 21!! And my uterus lining was at a 9! So all great news. I will have my trigger shot tomorrow around 5:00 and then I will ovulate Friday morning at 5am. Weare planning on BDing tomorrow morning, Thursday night and Friday too! I love love love that all of the guessing and opk stuff is not needed this cycle, it is helping me feel more in control and at ease. I'll go Dec 5th for a progesterone test to see how my body reacted to the Clomid and then Dec 12 I can take a pregnancy test! WOW I'm so excited! I hope we have many many December BFPs this month!

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## ProfWife

@al335003 - That sounds great! Praying that you'll have a LOT to be thankful for this year! :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Well, today's temp confirmed o! I have cross hairs now! 3 dpo and nothing to do but wait. I'm sure busy this week with work...making thanksgiving dinner for my clients family...so I won't have time to symptom spot or test way too early. (Hopefully. Lol!) I'll be busy wrapping her presents all next week, so AF will be due before I know it! Trying to hold out on testing til Dec 8 when AF is due. I have no tests in the house and can't order any more right now, so that should help keep me from testing!

Since there's quite a few of us on about the same cycle, hopefully we all see some bfps at the end of next week!


----------



## ProfWife

Arg...open up facebook because I'm having a crummy night...first thing on my news feed is an announcement complete with ultrasound photos... Some nights I really wish I drank instead of cried...it would be easier.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm so glad he went in and was checked. I hope your doctor can explain the results better. Yay for af being gone! :happydance: I hope she's had her last visit and you get a December BFP! 

@al335003 I'm so excited for you! I know it must be a relief that you don't have to worry about when ovulation will happen and what your body is doing since you already know! :happydance: Yay for the bd schedule. It sounds like you'll have an excellent chance! I'll update your date as December 12th. I hope you get your BFP! :happydance:

@burgbrandy I changed your testing date from the 5th to the 8th! I know not having the tests around is sometimes the best way to guarantee that you can't test early. :winkwink: I think it's so nice you're making her family dinner. I hope you and your family have a great Thanksgiving dinner too! That's a good point; I hope we do see some BFPs at the end of next week!! 

@ProfWife :hugs: I'm sorry. I know this time of year will be hard because it seems so many people like to announce around the holidays. :hugs: I know it will be you soon. I have faith that you definitely deserve your baby and that you will get it. :hugs:


----------



## athena87

Hi ladies I'm really starting to worry I won't ov still no positive opk. :(


----------



## Hopeful2014

athena87 said:


> Hi ladies I'm really starting to worry I won't ov still no positive opk. :(

I ovulated later than usual in the month after my c/p loss. My range was CD 13-16 for ovulation, but it was on CD 21 in that following month. I know it sucked waiting for it to happen and I was afraid it wouldn't. Some ovulate later because hormones are still regulating. I hope it happens soon. :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## RaeChay

I'm so sorry prof wife. It will be your turn someday soon. And I have to agree, drinking is WAY more fun than crying (not sure what I intend by that statement, just know it's true).


----------



## athena87

Hopeful I didn't think of that thanks. I think I'm getting closer, I'm having a horrible hot flash and twinges in my ovaries.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Think I'm out for December bfp. Scan confirmed no ovulation this month:-((( lining showing too thin.

2014 bfp here we come. Starting iui and clomid jan:-/


----------



## Hopeful2014

@athena87 I hope you O soon! Good luck!! :flower:

@Lazydaisys :hugs: I'm so sorry. A BFP will be the best way to start off the new year. I'm glad you have your plan and will start iui and clomid in January. It's a step ahead and I hope it leads to your BFP. :thumbup:



Ladies, Happy Thanksgiving!! Happy Hanukkah to those who are starting to celebrate it as well! I am very thankful this year. One major reason I am thankful is because I have been lucky enough to get to know all of you. I am thankful to be part of a great, supportive group of women. I never really had this in my "real life" and I definitely value each of you. Thanks for being here with me, thanks for all the kind words and well wishes, and thanks for coming back and sharing your story with me. I am truly blessed.
 



Attached Files:







thanksgiving_melody-beattie-author.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newbie2013

I'm more thankful for you guys than I can express in words. I wish I could travel around and give each one of you the hug I want to give (I'm a hugger). Thank you for the continued support!!

My doc emailed a reply saying that dh's count was fine but motility and morphology weren't fantastic and has suggested he sees an andrologist. Hopefully he'll go sometime soon but we'll keep dtd for now as I'm now on CD10, so want to make the most of the weekend!! Any tips on how to improve sperm quality???


----------



## athena87

I got my positive opk today which is cd 20. Yay!


----------



## ProfWife

@newbie...my doc recommended co enzyme q10 for morphology and motility issues.

@athena...another reason to be thankful! Have fun!

Wish me luck. I start my progesterone tonight!


----------



## Kalush

Hopeful - It should be with in a normal pregnancy, the gbs test is just a swab(they let me do it) and they may ask if you want checks when you get closer to due date. We are down to nursing 5-6 times in 24 hrs, so slowly getting less. She still asks a lot more than that, but is okay when I say you have to wait until naptime/bedtime. She still wakes up 2-3 times a night, she's getting older all the time so eventually she'll get there.

Newbie - No tips on helping out sperm. A lot of the things I remember reading were just be healthy. Eat well, exercise, no laptops on your lap. It's hard to know what to believe when you are scouring the internet. Hope the dr. will have some good advice. Have fun with the bding! 

Al335003 - Sounds like everything is looking good! Good luck.

Burgbrandy - YaY for crosshairs. It's so nice when you are busy and dont' have as much time to think about things. 

Prowfie - :hugs: It can be hard to see all the announcements. There are new ones all the time on mine too. Hopefully soon it will be you getting to announce. I hope the progesterone helps!

LazyDaisy - :hugs: hun. It's good you guys have a plan in place.

Athena - YaY for 0! Hopefully the wait for O will make this the lucky cycle for you guys!

Happy Thanksgiving US ladies! I am full of turkey and ready for bed. 900000000000000000000 Fred(one of the cats) decided he needed to type that. I can't wait to see the bfps waiting for the group in the next couple weeks!


----------



## ALiKO

newbie- there are serval supplements that are geared specifically for male fertility and sperm health such as macca root, and fertility blend for men just to name a few that i've heard some women say really helped their men's little swimmers out. also some others things i can think of would be:

reduced caffeine
loose fighting pants and underwear (let "the boys" breath :haha:)
if he's a smoker try to stop or a least reduce amount per day
and if he enjoys really hot baths or showers to stop now! warm or moderately hot from now on

these are some things i can think of that should definitely help :hugs:. but have fun this weekend :winkwink: and GL! :dust:


----------



## athena87

Guys I need to vent/ some advice. A friend I met on countdown last year and we've been through the same thing except she has had 3 chemicals. Last cycle when I got the positive wondfo, she has had multiple false positives on them, but said mine looked positive for real. But then the next day I started bleeding and she said it was a false positive. I told her how clotty it was and she said I probably just had a thick lining. I sent her a message on fb the other day telling her I was pretty sure I had a chemical, from talking to you guys and some other friends and she read it and didn't reply. I understand that she has been through a lot but she isn't the only person in the world to have miscarriages. I don't understand.


----------



## Mme2kdee

I hope everyone had a wonderful thanksfgiving! 

Athena - YAY! Get to DTD!


----------



## Mme2kdee

ProfWife said:


> @newbie...my doc recommended co enzyme q10 for morphology and motility issues.
> 
> @athena...another reason to be thankful! Have fun!
> 
> Wish me luck. I start my progesterone tonight!

Good luck ProfWife!!!I hope this month is your month!!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

newbie2013 said:


> I'm more thankful for you guys than I can express in words. I wish I could travel around and give each one of you the hug I want to give (I'm a hugger). Thank you for the continued support!!
> 
> My doc emailed a reply saying that dh's count was fine but motility and morphology weren't fantastic and has suggested he sees an andrologist. Hopefully he'll go sometime soon but we'll keep dtd for now as I'm now on CD10, so want to make the most of the weekend!! Any tips on how to improve sperm quality???

My dh has been taking the sanatogen father to be tablets for a while and things have really improved for him. I got him taking those because my friend told me her husbands improved dramatically taking them. 
I've also stopped dh having hot baths, wearing tight things, and sneaking extra vegetables onto his plate too:haha::haha:
:blush::blush:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 :hugs: Thanks for your continued support too! 

@athena87 Yay for a positive opk! Good luck!! :) I'm not sure why your friend would say such things to you. I'd like to assume the best and hope she was just trying to comfort you by saying that it might not be a c/p or that she might be having a hard time. I don't know though. :shrug: I can't say much about the brand because I haven't used it before, but we did see the line. Take a few days to think about it and 'clear the air' and see if the friendship is worth pursuing. I hope you both get your BFPs soon. I know it makes it harder. 

@ProfWife Good luck with the progesterone! I really hope it helps! :flower:

@Kalush I'm glad she is doing well with cutting back! I can't wait to see more BFPs too! :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Just checking in! This whole lack of internet connection sucks! The one downfall of our new home. 

I've never seen my temps so high! I'm even hot during the day, which means I drink about a gallon of water, which of course means I pee every half hour! Lol! I was up 4 times last night before 3 am to pee. My boobs are super sore and loads of creamy cm. I'm going nuts with no tests! I'm gonna make hubby buy me some Walmart cheapies tomorrow when I we go shopping. Lol!


----------



## al335003

How exciting burgbrandy!! What cd are you? FX!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies sorry i have been absent from this thread for a while was getting very sad but i do have this to show you.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh I love waking up to good news over here! Burgbrandy hopefully your chart and symptoms mean something is in the works! :test:

Lesh!!! Great line!! Congrats! What dpo? Does that say 4 w? As in weeks? So exciting!!


----------



## lesh07

Hi there yes 4 weeks 3 days. I o'd late cd 16-18 so explains the late test. x


----------



## Mme2kdee

burgbrandy said:


> Just checking in! This whole lack of internet connection sucks! The one downfall of our new home.
> 
> I've never seen my temps so high! I'm even hot during the day, which means I drink about a gallon of water, which of course means I pee every half hour! Lol! I was up 4 times last night before 3 am to pee. My boobs are super sore and loads of creamy cm. I'm going nuts with no tests! I'm gonna make hubby buy me some Walmart cheapies tomorrow when I we go shopping. Lol!

This sounds VERY promising!!! Fingers Crossed!!!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

lesh07 said:


> Well ladies sorry i have been absent from this thread for a while was getting very sad but i do have this to show you.
> 
> View attachment 704269

Lesh - How exciting! Congrats hun, how amazing! :flower::flower::flower: Congrats!~


----------



## al335003

Congrats Lesh!


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats Lesh! Finally a new bfp!! Hope this starts a cascade of more. 

Great news Lesh! :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Lets hope so. I hope you all get your bfp's soon. After previously ttc my 4and 5th babies for 3 and 2 years i was shocked to get this after 8 months! Miracles do happen all over the place. So never give up ladies and always have faith. I will keep you all in my prayers. xxx


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Great news Lesh 

I'm hoping you get your bfp Burgbrandy!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## RaeChay

YAY Lesh, CONGRATS!!! 
SO happy to see a bfp after a long dry spell, you deserve it girl!! H&H 9 months to you!!

FX for you burgbrandy!


----------



## melann13

Congratulations Lesh! SO happy for you! Awesome that it didn't take as long as your previous BFPs!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Yay lesh!!! Congrats :)

Burgbrandy: Your chart looks promising! FX!!

Atm got my positive opk today and my softcups in the mail today....hoping tonight will get some bd in and a softcup to try it out :). 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!!!


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats lesh! Amazing news!

Tested with a cheapie tonight...bfn. way too early! I only grabbed a couple but I'll be testing again soon! Fingers crossed for a ton of Dec bfps!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Tested today - BFN. I am only 8 dpo but I have the 10 miu/ml pregnancy test strips. I also started cramping and tingling nipples and tender breasts today which means af is around the corner. My temps have been super crazy lately too...who knows what is going on :)

Burgbrandy - I really hope this is your month hun! I know you have been TTC for a while! A Holiday gift for you and your sweet family would be perfect :) Fingers crossed


----------



## omgbaby

want2bemommy - holy shit! you're 34 weeks already!! time is flying!!

Profwife - That's so cool! We've gone on dolphin rides or whatever when we've gone to Florida but we've never really gotten to see any up close. Yes, drinking is better then crying but everything will work itself out. I deleted everyone off Facebook pregnant or with little babies. Lmao oops.

Mme2kdee - FX for you this month!!

Lazydaisys - O no! No ovulation & lining too thin. That absolutely sucks!! FX for your next cycle hun. :hugs:

ALiKO - thanks for the info about what our OH's can change. My OH always takes hot showers, unless it just feels overly hot to me. I'm not a fan of HOT HOT water. Just warm is good with me. Lol, gonna have to yell at him next time he showers! :haha:

burgbrandy - congrats on the new place!! FX for you lady!! Hope you get your BFP this month!! :flower: :thumbup:

lesh07 - OMG! Congrats Lesh!!! :happydance: :hugs:


AFM - 1. I,too am so thankful for you ladies, I've never had anyone to really talk to about TTC. I don't want to because I feel like people will say I'm too young or when I have brought it up I feel like others around me just continue to talk about themselves being pregnant or whatever. Like hello!? A little support!!

I've been wanting to post for about a week but once I log on I don't feel like reading the 5 pages I'm behind. Lol this cycle I've noticed NOTHING! I just don't care, not thinking about it. I haven't even felt o pains really. Just recently started to notice ewcm. I've probably had it for weeks I just started actually looking for it like Wednesday. Lol, weird this cycle I haven't had sore boobs. I've had so much more gas, usually if I burp it's like a little girly burp that I can hide but lately I sound like a guy burping sometimes! :haha: :blush: There's nothing else to really report on. Except that one day I came home from work, took a "nap" at 7:30, ended up sleeping until 8 the next morning! Since then I noticed I'm sleeping a lot more.. That's it though, just looked at Ovuline & realized I should be testing this upcoming Saturday or Sunday. (December 7 or 8) :flower:


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou ladies. This is a true blessing. x


----------



## Lazydaisys

If I didn't ovulate wondering if I will get a period or breakthrough bleed. AF due tomorrow no cramps and two huge spots one on each cheek. X. (Secretly hoping the doctor was wrong and that I did ovulate and my thin lining was ok-silly eh?)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy Good luck with those high temps!! I hope it means good things for you! :flower:

@lesh07 Congratulations! Let me know when I can add your BFP to the list and what day you tested on. :happydance: 

@nikkilucky77 Yay for the positive opk and softcups! I hope you like them. Good luck!! :flower:

@Mme2kdee I think I implanted on 8 dpo based on my very low temp dip and then the super high temps afterwards. 8 dpo could be too early! I hope AF stays away! :thumbup:

@omgbaby I understand not wanting to talk to others about TTC. It's hard and I don't think I would like all the things people would say. People don't seem to understand and even those who did struggle sometimes forget to be sensitive and helpful. I hope those are your signs and that you get your BFP!! :flower:

@Lazydaisys It's not silly at all. I think we need hope. Do you think they may have tested too early and perhaps you ovulated later? I hope so. If not, I am still so hopeful for you and glad you'll be heading to the private clinic. :hugs:


----------



## ALiKO

yay lesh! i knew it would happen CONGRATS! its only december 1st, we're off to a great start ladies.

FX burgbrandy! your chart looks great :)

come on december bfp's!


----------



## ProfWife

Lazy...doctors can be wrong. Overall, you might not see much difference in the bleed. I've been told a few times that I didn't ovulate, but my temps and bleed seemed normal.


----------



## Kuawen

After some pinching to the right and a sudden EWCM gush my CBFM confirmed that my body is gearing up to O (high reading this morning on CD11)... This is earlier than what was scheduled as I've consistently O'd on days 16-18 for the last six months. And with my surgery tomorrow I'm scared that I won't have enough time to recuperate before we need to DTD. :cry: I'm scared we'll miss the window and have to wait till January. I mean I know it's only one more cycle but I ran out of patience long ago lol! Why does my body decide to O early Now?! :growlmad:


----------



## Mme2kdee

ProfWife said:


> Lazy...doctors can be wrong. Overall, you might not see much difference in the bleed. I've been told a few times that I didn't ovulate, but my temps and bleed seemed normal.

Your temps look amazing!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Kuawen said:


> After some pinching to the right and a sudden EWCM gush my CBFM confirmed that my body is gearing up to O (high reading this morning on CD11)... This is earlier than what was scheduled as I've consistently O'd on days 16-18 for the last six months. And with my surgery tomorrow I'm scared that I won't have enough time to recuperate before we need to DTD. :cry: I'm scared we'll miss the window and have to wait till January. I mean I know it's only one more cycle but I ran out of patience long ago lol! Why does my body decide to O early Now?! :growlmad:

I'm so sorry! I hope it stays away until you are able to DTD. Our bodies are frustrating!


----------



## newbie2013

Profswife, what's going on with your temps!?!!? They're soaring! Hope they stay that high!


----------



## Lazydaisys

My AF spotting is here day 27 right on time for day 28 tomorrow. I think I did ovulate but maybe my problem is lining is too thin. Reset my monitor and bought some smileys for one more attempt before clomid and iui x


----------



## al335003

Profwife: when do you plan On Testing?!

AFM: DH was a trooper and we got in all of our BDing before during and after ovulation! On Friday I took a opk and it was positive and I definitely felt bloated and achy (like I was ovulating). I'm not temping or anything just going to wait... Patiently... DH has been so awesome through all of this, he is so excited and I really hope he is not let down


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: Your temps are awesome!!!

Burgbrandy: I hope this is your month :)

Lazydaisy: I hope af stays away!

Al335003: That is awesome that dh was a trooper! I hope this is your month :). 

Hopeful: Thank you! I think I do like the softcups. I agree with burgbrandy that they eliminate that "gush" feeling. I used one yesterday with my positive opk and today even though I had a negative opk. Crossing my fingers for everyone! I put up my Christmas tree and it made me feel really optimistic :)


----------



## pathos

lesh, congrats. i m especially happy for you as it happened after the "wise" advice of your doctor. ha! BFP! :happydance::happydance:

Gl to those in 2ww.


----------



## burgbrandy

Glad u had a good experience with the softcups! :)

Still bfn for me, but its early yet. AF due next Sunday. Maybe I'll buy a frer Friday. Temp dipped a little this morning. Hoping its a good sign! My boobs are crazy sore too.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Burgbrandy: They were interesting but I really do like the feeling of being normal instead of feeling like changing my undies lol. I hope it helped to keep the spermies there. They were there overnight and then for about 7 hours today. Crossing my fingers for both of us! Your chart still looks good! Even with the dip, that is still pretty high!


----------



## ProfWife

Don't forget that I'm on the progesterone supplements. So, those are causing the high temps.

We just got back from vacation...about 2 hours after we had planned. It was worth it though.

I won't likely test until Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Kuawen :hugs: I hope your surgery goes well and you recuperate quickly. I'm sorry it seems O will happen around the same time. Perhaps it's a day or two away and you'll be ready. :hugs: I understand that as the months add up that patience runs out. I hope you don't have to wait until January.

@Lazydaisys :hugs: I'm sorry. 

@al335003 Good job on timing! :thumbup: Fingers crossed that you both get to celebrate your BFP!

@nikkilucky77 I can't wait to put up our tree and decorations. We were going to do it on Thanksgiving, but we've been so busy. I hope you get a Christmas BFP!! :flower:

@burgbrandy Good luck! I hope the temp dip is a good sign too! :flower:

@ProfWife I hope you had a nice time away! Are you liking the progesterone supplements so far? Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Kalush

Lesh - Congrats! So excited for you. It's great there was one bfp in November!

Good luck to everyone testing soon. Hoping December is a big month for the group!


----------



## lesh07

pathos said:


> lesh, congrats. i m especially happy for you as it happened after the "wise" advice of your doctor. ha! BFP! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Gl to those in 2ww.

Thankyou Pathos. I am supper happy and just hoping for a sticky bean. x


----------



## want2bemommy

Omgbaby you made me laugh! I'm actually 35 weeks but my ticker is off. Crazy huh? The girls have dropped too- the bump is super low- I'm dribbling pee constantly :-/ but I can breathe again so that's good- just a waiting game. Full circle- at first I symptom spotted for a BFP, then feared going to toilet and finding blood, now I'm symptom spotting labor and hoping to find my mucous plug! Ladies- I'm so happy the BFP train is starting back up! Cheers to a great December!!!


----------



## omgbaby

want2bemommy said:


> Omgbaby you made me laugh! I'm actually 35 weeks but my ticker is off. Crazy huh? The girls have dropped too- the bump is super low- I'm dribbling pee constantly :-/ but I can breathe again so that's good- just a waiting game. Full circle- at first I symptom spotted for a BFP, then feared going to toilet and finding blood, now I'm symptom spotting labor and hoping to find my mucous plug! Ladies- I'm so happy the BFP train is starting back up! Cheers to a great December!!!

Lol that is hilarious! Did you start a pregnancy journal or just use this & the other thread?
Soon you'll have two little girls!! That's so exciting!


----------



## athena87

Leash congrats.

Fxed for everyone waiting for their bfp.

Idk what's going on with me. Still haven't confirmed ovulation with temps. I've been super nauseous for 3 days now and dh swears I'm pregnant. I tried to explain to him I haven't ovulated but he didn't wanna hear it lol. I still have ovulation symptoms a ton of ewcm, but I ran out of ov tests and the dollar tree didn't have any so I'm going blind on that front.


----------



## want2bemommy

Omg baby- no journal- this thread, January Jellybeans and The Inbetweeners  the last two groups are now fb groups so I'm not posting on BnB quite as much


----------



## lesh07

Hi hopeful. you can add me now done loads of tests !! 4 first reponses and a digi and feel content now that this is really happening. Bfp 30th nov due 6th august. xx


----------



## kksy9b

...and caught up! I've been gone for a couple weeks...congratulations lesh!! I am so excited for you and happy that it took significantly less time than your last two babies. H&H 9 months to you!!

Good luck to everyone going into December testing dates! I hope to see lots of BFPs!


----------



## ProfWife

I think my official test will be December 7th (Saturday) if I can hold out that long. I only have one FRER. I don't plan on purchasing any. That would be my last day of progesterone as well. So, I'd need to call and get a refill if I come up pregnant until I can get back with my doctor the following week.

Temp dropped a LOT this AM, but our room was kind of cold. Plus, this is about the time I have a drop anyway.


----------



## al335003

So I'm only 3dpo and feeling good, but my boobs aren't sore...?? They are always extremely sore and heavy after Ovulation. I am having some pinching (in my bbs) but I'm probably reaching for sx.

Any of you ladies have opposite/different sx after trigger?


----------



## omgbaby

Omg!! I'm just now realizing how far along some of you ladies are in your pregnancies. Where the hell has time gone!!?? We'll be having our first testing thread baby soon! Then we'll need to make a parenting thread once we all get our BFP's.

Anywho, Profwife if I can wait I'll be testing Saturday too! 

Of course now my boobs want to get all full & tender. Damn I thought I was gonna make it thru the tww without it. I'm starting to think that's just a sign of af since I usually get tender breast every cycle. But this time it started later then usual. I usually have it the full tww then it dies down...
Fx!!


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful you can put me down for testing December 7.
Af due on the 9th


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I'm not sure you some of you remember me but it's been a rough couple of months and I see you have me under TBA and I don't want to leave you hanging. I'm testing on December 24th. This is our last attempt before we are out of money and insurance and are forced to stop for now. After 8 failed clomid cycles, 2 failed iui's, 3 failed femara cycles, 1 failed menopur cycle we are looking at ivf. We can not afford it so could be years before we save up that much money. Just didn't want to leave you having. On doing my last femara/menopur combo cycle. Cd 4 today.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey dannixo! Good to hear from you! Sad to hear about your situation and it being so out of your control! Ivf has good success it's just a matter of saving, easier said than done I'm sure! Fx for your lucky Xmas eve bfp so you don't have to pursue that option!


----------



## ProfWife

Dannixo - Are there any options in your area for natural IVF? We have one clinic down here in FL that helps out some. The patient supposedly pays for the first cycle completely (once all frozen and fresh embryos used), but all other cycles are free/reduced until a baby is both conceived and born. I don't know all the specifics as we aren't looking at IVF (never even tried Clomid or IUI yet). However, it's an interesting concept to see if there's a facility like this near you.

https://www.myfertilitycare.com/


----------



## Kalush

Danixo - Sorry you are having such a rough time. I hope you get a Christmas bfp. 

So many people in the tww. Excited for the testing to start! 

Today is 1 dpo for me. Just hoping to have a lp longer than 6 days this time.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@athena87 I'd continue to bd as long as you are having symptoms and ewcm. I hope your temps confirm O soon. :thumbup:

@lesh07 Awesome! I know having lots of tests does make you feel better. :) I added your BFP! Congratulations! 

@ProfWife I hope the drop is a good sign. Perhaps it is since you're still using the progesterone supplements, but it's lower today. I REALLY hope you get your BFP! :thumbup:

@al335003 I'm not sure about after trigger, but I definitely understand symptom spotting. It's so hard not to notice things when we are so connected/observant of our bodies. We can't be expected to monitor ovulation signs and our cycles and not notice other signs as well. :thumbup: I hope the difference in your symptoms is a good thing! My fingers are solidly crossed for you. :)

@omgbaby I agree; I thought I'd make a parenting thread at the end of December or in January once some of the ladies start having those babies if everyone is interested! :winkwink: I like the idea of having all three threads where we can all talk and read about the different things. I updated your date. I hope we are celebrating your BFP on December 7th! 

@Dannixo I remember you. :) I'm so sorry to hear you've had a rough time. :hugs: It's so unfair that you are having to go through all of this. I really hope this is the one! Fingers crossed for a BFP! 

@Kalush I hope af stays away! :flower:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Dannixo: That is sad to hear! I hope this is your cycle and you don't have to do ivf. Good luck hun!

Sounds like most of us are almost on the same cycle...weird! (Or pretty close) Here comes the symptom spotting :)


----------



## River54

al335003 - yes, with the trigger, bbs weren't sore. Without, they are for me. Also noticed with the trigger, things seemed to be heightened a bit, temps higher, feeling a bit more pmsy sx etc.
FX for you!

afm, bfns, and my temp has dropped, af should be here today. Just waiting now. Will be calling the fs to see what the plan is.


----------



## omgbaby

Dannixo - O no, that sucks!! I hope you get your Christmas BFP!!! :flower:

nikkilucky77 - I've noticed that too, it's weird we're all like 1-2 weeks apart!

Hopeful - who was the 56th bfp? I know we had 54 & that Lesh made it official but didn't know of anyone else! I got so excited when I seen 56! Lol :happydance:

AFM- nothing much. weird vivid dreams, couldn't stay sleeping last night, I kept waking up. I had some bad left pelvic pain around 4am. It continued around 9 this morning too. So fx! Nothing much else really. :shrug: usually during tww there's a bunch of stuff I notice so maybe it's a good sign not having any symptoms.

I've been wanting to do this for awhile but keep forgetting, maybe to make our TWW, symptom spotting/labor spotting on the back burner we could share how we came up with our usernames.

To begin, 'omgbaby' wasn't even my first choice, I was trying to make a username forever & everything was taken so I started getting annoyed so I was screaming "OMG!" at the computer. Lol so since it's a baby site it became "omgbaby" :haha:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby: That is funny! I can just picture it...yelling at your computer!

My username is an old email...which it is my name and lucky77 stands for my uncle that passed away. He used to race stock cars on dirt tracks and his number was 77. :)


----------



## melann13

@omgbaby,
love the idea! I don't have an entertaining tale behind my username, I think it's similar to my very first email address, circa 1998 :), but can't remember for sure what I was thinking at the time. I do have a similar story to yours though for a password. Once upon a time I was creating an account for something (don't even remember what anymore) and every password I tried it said it didn't meet some qualification. But it wouldn't give me a list of the requirements. Finally I typed something like Ih8THIS!!!! and it went through :)


----------



## burgbrandy

My username is one I've used for a long time for almost everything. My nickname in high school was burg because my hair was always dyed Burgundy. And of course my first name is brandy. Boring!

(Oh, bfn on a frer this morning. :()


----------



## burgbrandy

My username is one I've used for a long time for almost everything. My nickname in high school was burg because my hair was always dyed Burgundy. And of course my first name is brandy. Boring!

(Oh, bfn on a frer this morning. :()


----------



## Kalush

River - :hugs: I hope you guys come up with a good plan and a early 2014 bfp.

omgbaby- That's funny. Creating names when the ones you like or normally use is frustrating.

My username is my normal gaming name, which has transitioned into a whenever I need a username default. It's a character from a fantasy series I love, the Black Jewels Novels by Anne Bishop. It's not a major character, just one that is mentioned a few times but I loved the name. I've use Zylona from the book as a gaming name too. It's too bad they are a little too weird to use as a kids name because I would definitely be pushing for one of them!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Brandy: How many dpo are you?

Omgbaby: I like this :). It is fun!!

Kalush: I like Zylona :)....don't rule it out!


----------



## Lazydaisys

My username is lazy because I can be lazy. I'm impatient too and more so than ever now. 
Didn't realise I would be on here so much when I joined. I thought I'll come nip on the website until I get pregnant in the next month or so..... Lol xxx


----------



## omgbaby

nikkilucky77 - aww that's a cool story about your uncle!

melann13 - OMG! That is hilarious! I think username's & passwords are the WORST to create! They always want special crap with passwords!

burgbrandy - ooo! love the 'burg' nickname! Sorry about your bfn, fingers still crossed for you! :flower:

Kalush - Oo, I like Zylona! My oh always plays games where I'm like omg! I love that name. Actually I have a note in my phone full of future kid games names. lmao :haha: :blush:

Lazydaisys - I'm so impatient! Lol I definitely didn't think I'd be on here much either! I actually googled something that brought me here & just thought o I'll reply & never come back. Psh look where I'm at now!

This is fun! It's cool to learn little fun stuff about each other, whether it be how making a username/password frustrating us, our high school middle name, favorite books, whether or not we are lazy :) :flower:


----------



## al335003

Mine is my first and maiden last name initials (al) with a #assigned as part of my college email... I used it here because its pretty anonymous but since I've stuck around it seems silly now! also, I often think of how annoying it must be for you ladies to type that out whenever addressing me! So if you want you can just call me Al or (my actually name) Ashley!


----------



## ProfWife

I'm more concerned with side effect spotting than symptom spotting...I seem to be HORRIBLY (and very uncomfortably) bloated the last few days. Temp returned to the higher level today. It's still early - Day 6/10 of progesterone - 8dpo.

For the name, I also wanted something anonymous. So, I went with Prof because I was an adjunct professor with a few local universities and Wife for obvious reasons. :)


----------



## omgbaby

Ashley will do, usually if its too long I just quite whoever then delete everything but their name or use the first few letters. Lol

Profwife - omg I always thought your husband was a professor so it was like professor's wife. Lol

Hopeful - I caught up on Ravenswood a few days ago! That's a freaky show to watch alone! Lol I also caught up on Awkward. So amazing.!! I hated new Jenna & Colin.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@River54 :hugs: Let us know what the fs says. 

@omgbaby moltal213 was our latest BFP from November. She hasn't been around much, but I saw it on her journal and she said to post it here. I'll make an announcement of future people if they don't post so we can keep up with the list. :thumbup: I can't wait until we make it to 60!! And then 70!! :) I like your idea of sharing how we came up with our usernames. I like the way you came up with yours! :) I'm behind a bit on Ravenswood. I hope to catch up when the shows take a winter break!

@nikkilucky77 That's a sweet addition to your username. :)

@melann13 :haha: The password was probably easy to remember!

@burgbrandy Very neat choice! :thumbup: I'm sorry about the bfn. You're not out yet!

@Kalush That's neat! :) What type of gaming do you play?

@Lazydaisys I haven't known you to seem very lazy. :thumbup: I never thought I would join a site like this or really enjoy it as much as I do. You ladies made this a very special place for me! :friends:

@al335003 I have wondered what the numbers were! :haha: I wondered if they were birthdays, special numbers, etc.! :haha:

@ProfWife I hope the bloating eases up. I know that's an uncomfortable feeling. :hugs:

AFM I was trying so hard to be positive and hopeful for the future. It was April when I officially joined (I had been reading other threads before joining) meaning the earliest I could have a baby would be in 2014, which was hard because I originally wanted a baby before Christmas of this year. We all know how those plans go though. I chose Hopeful2014 in hopes I would have a baby in 2014 or a BFP by then.


----------



## Hopeful2014

I have great news to post today about a fellow member of our group. She hasn't been around in the thread for a bit, but she got her BFP in November. I know some of you are friends with her on her journal. ariel01 is a strong lady who has been through a lot. She started IVF in September and now has her :bfp: 

I'm so happy to see BFPs come in and I hope we get a massive flurry of them in December!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


*I liked the username question so I thought I'd ask a couple questions today! *
1. If you could eliminate one thing from your day, what would it be?
2. If you could add one thing to your day/week/month, what would it be? 

Although I don't do it every day, I would eliminate needing to dry my hair. I don't know how many times I wish I could just snap my fingers and my hair would be dry automatically. I wish it would be perfect for going out and would be dry on cold days as well. I would like to have a nice, secluded dinner out with my husband once a week. The food would be delicious, free, and come with a wonderful dessert.


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful2014 - I thought that's what yours meant! Lol as far as your questions, I really am not sure so I'm going to think on them then let you know! Lol but I do hate waiting for my hair to dry. I usually don't blow dry it because I never get it fully dry, I could stand there for an hour & it still be damp. I have too damn much! Lol so I just let it air dry.

CONGRATS MOLTAL213 & ARIEL01 !!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::flower::happydance:

IT'S GOING TO BE SNOWING DECEMBER BFP'S!!!! :haha:
:xmas8::xmas5::xmas12::bfp:

Clearly I'm a little too excited for new bfp's & Christmas.

*LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW LET IT SNOW!!!*
(bfp's of course, random info: let it snow is on the radio right now! :haha: )


----------



## omgbaby

Afm, I kind of feel bad for the little bit of stalkers I did have on my journal. I never post there, I come straight to this thread then log off.
Anywho, really bloated today, feel blah, I think I have a cold. Idk. Also kind of gross but the last few days I've felt like I have boogers stuck up in my nose so it makes my nose feel weird but when I blow my nose it's always blood, as far as I know I've never had a bloody nose so it's weird.


----------



## newbie2013

My username is pretty obvious, I think. I was new to this whole TTC thing when I signed up and... I signed up in 2013! Lol! I didn't put much thought into it, to be honest but I did want to hid my identity since I hadn't told anyone we were trying. Didn't think it would take this long...

Think I'm 2-3DPO now! TTW time!


----------



## melann13

@omgbaby, I have that all the time, but I have a long history of nose bleeds as well (I had my nose cauterized three times as a kid). I have blood boogers most days in the winter (even with a humidifier in our bedroom). During pregnancy I blame estrogen, since it gives me severe migraines caused by blood clots near the corner of my eye. It's the same reason I couldn't take combo BC pills (POPs only for me). I had had so many less migraines since switching to them, but during pregnancy my E is all over the place, so get them again. The pain isn't too bad, but I blow bloody boogers most every morning. You can put a touch of vaseline just on the edge of the inside of your nose (or Bacitracin) to keep the air going in your nose moist. It's helpful for me.


----------



## athena87

My username came from an old email which I still use today. I created it because I took Latin and Athena was my favorite goddess because she was a badass lol. 87 is the year I was born in.

I think I finally ov'd my temp went up today.


----------



## melann13

@Athena, love it! I took Latin for 4 years and taught it for a year in the inner city as well.


----------



## al335003

One things that I would remove from my day is doing dishes! I love to cook and do so about 5 nights a week. Even though I'm only cooking for two and have a dishwasher, I just hate dealing with the dang dishes! 

If I could add one thing to my day, it would be-hands down- going to bed with my DH each night instead of my pup. DH works night shift (for almost 5 years) and I hate being lonely at night.


----------



## athena87

Melann I took 2 years, then AP Latin and then I aided for my Latin teacher.


----------



## athena87

By the way I'm changing my testing date to 12/14. It is my birthday!


----------



## omgbaby

melann13 - cool! thanks for the advice! I will have to try that tonight.

athena87 - lol I always thought Athena was your name! Ooo, hope you get a birthday bfp!!

al335003 - aw no, that sucks. my oh was going to switch to 3rd shift just so the car situation would work out better and I was so terrified of being alone at night. But if it would've happened, we definitely would've gotten a pup! Even though we are looking for one now anyway

Someone help put my mind at ease! Lately OH has gotten addicted to Starbucks, so I've been getting Peppermint Hot Chocolate. I'm not a coffee fan but on black friday I did get it with coffee. Now, I used to work at Starbucks & one of the guys told me that if you don't clean the steam wand (thing used to steam milk) correctly every night that the bacteria can cause miscarriages. Whether or not this is true I'm not sure. But I can't get that thought out of my head. We don't have it everyday, just maybe once or twice a week. So I looked up if Starbucks causes miscarriages and so much more came up about what causes them, but since I get nervous so easily I didn't click on a thing because half of that crap could be false. I hate looking stuff up during tww but I always think ok what if I get my bfp but the last two weeks or month I've been doing all this shit wrong.


----------



## athena87

Lol no my name is Christie.


----------



## River54

melann13 - I used to get nose bleeds all the time as a kid, they were going to cauterize it as well, - even went for the hospital orientation, then my mum tried to eliminate things in my diet - long story short - If I eat more than a couple eggs in a couple days, I'll start getting nosebleeds. An egg every few days is fine, but any more than that, I'll start getting nosebleeds again. Such a weird reaction I know....

omgbaby - I really wouldn't worry about that. Steam can be used to kill bacteria....so I'd roughly assume, that if there was some inside the steam wand, the steam would kill it pretty quickly. And from what I've seen our Starbucks do, they sanitize after every time they use it, and then steam it by itself to clear it out.

FS still hasn't called back... so I am waiting... they must be pretty busy.


----------



## omgbaby

Thanks River. Made me feel better! Lol
Yeah we are supposed to sanitize it after using. Gosh, I loved Starbucks, I miss working there. Lol

Idk what it is but lately I'm always so tired but today I'm like about to fall over at my desk I'm exhausted


----------



## ProfWife

Having one of those days...a former student of mine (I've been teaching 10 years now...so I have many former students who are 20-25 now) posted pictures of the baby he and his new wife of less than 2 years had this morning. Beautiful child, but I can't help being jealous that we've been trying for just a bit longer than they've been married. 

Broke down and took a FRER yesterday - negative. Not planning on buying any others until Saturday.


----------



## melann13

@omg baby, definitely wouldn't worry about the Starbucks.
I have been a barista at a couple different spots. First off, steam wands should be cleaned every day, because otherwise it's nasty. I'm sure the bacteria he was probably talking about would be listeria. Let's pretend for a second that milk had been allowed to sit overnight in the steam wand (most places clear the wand in between every drink because otherwise you spray the bits from the last latte into the next, which can be a problem if you just made a whole milk latte and now need a soy). Even so, you'd have to be the first one in the morning to get your latte for it to be a problem. When the wand is used it gets up to about 180 degrees, killing everything inside. So unless the machine hasn't been used for days and it goes straight in your latte, it's highly unlikely. Plus lattes are supposed to be steamed to 160-180, which would kill anything anyway.
I get half caf lattes and hot chocolate regularly.


----------



## omgbaby

Aw thanks. Lol you guys help keep my mind from going crazy & losing itself


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

Does Ovuline identify your o day? Both ff and ovufriend indicate O for me (on different days!!), but ovuline says nothing. i noticed the same last cycle. Any clues?


----------



## ProfWife

It is strange as it doesn't run off the same concept. It seems to identify the score of 10 day as the day before predicted ovulation,with 9 or 9.5 on the surrounding 2 days. Logically, that is true as sperm must go through a process of readying for fertilization that takes a few hours...so the day before probably is more fertile than the day of ovulation.


----------



## Kalush

Athena - YaY for O! It would be great to get a birthday bfp.

Al- The dishes are a pain, it would be nice to spend a bit less time dealing with them. Glad you have the pup to keep you company but it would definitely be good to have dh home.

Newbie - Welcome to the tww, may it be your last! My ovuline didn't have any predictions for the first couple months. It's started doing them, but it's crap. It has basically decided that since my avg has been 27-28 days that I must O around 14-15, when it's really between 18-23. It somehow decided to have an 11 day lp so it's pretty useless in the prediction part. FF is much better, it gives me a 7 day range for O and then recalculates for a 6 day lp. 

omgbaby - Definitely don't worry about the starbucks. Enjoy away. 


I liked all the username stories. The thing I would like to eliminate from my day is DH's alarm. He dislikes getting up and does the whole snooze thing a lot, lately he has been better about it. Today it doesn't seem so bad since I was sleeping by 9:30 last night and feel pretty awake today. I did read about an alarm you can wear on your wrist that vibrates to wake you up, I was thinking christmas present maybe?
I would love more time to play the piano in my day. It's finally in tune and I would love to just sit and play for an hour. I'm not sure I've managed to make it through a whole song yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I always have a damp spot in the back of my hair because it's so long too. I let it air dry because the rest of it starts to feel bad if I dry it too much! :dohh: I always let it air dry when I'm not going out. I love your enthusiasm and your Christmas characters! I think we are supposed to get some sleet, freezing rain, and snow in the next two days. I love listening to holiday songs when I'm wrapping presents. We still haven't put our tree up! I told my husband we need to get on it! :haha: I hope your nose clears out soon. :hugs: 

@newbie2013 Ovuline uses numbers to indicate how fertile each day is from 1-10. I think anything 7.5 and up is supposed to be a fertile day. Number 10 is supposed to be the day before or the day of ovulation. I really like Ovuline except I do wish the chart was a little better. It uses your temps and opks to determine the numbers, but it doesn't explain it as clearly as the others. I really hope you get your BFP this time! :friends:

@athena87 I wondered if your name was Athena too. I like those old stories! Yay for the temp rise! :flower: I updated your date! Fingers crossed for a birthday BFP!

@al335003 You're right about dishes!! It's not too bad, but it hurts my back a bit. Drying plates is the worst! I'm sorry he works night shift. I know that must be hard. :hugs:

@River54 I hope the FS gets back to you soon. :hugs: I hate waiting for people to get in touch. I'm a person who would stay a little later in order to get everything finished so it irritates me a little when people put others off. 

@ProfWife I understand that feeling. I had a junior once who had a baby when she was a sophomore. I wasn't trying at the time, but I did think about how I had taken my time and finished school and how she already had that. It was really strange/hard watching friends/acquaintances my age and much younger have babies as we struggled. :hugs:

@melann13 Good point about the Starbucks! :thumbup: There are scary stories everywhere. 

@Kalush You could look into the vibrating watch! :thumbup: I hate when the alarms wake me up too. I hope you find time to play soon!

AFM I had a sweet surprise today. My husband's grandmother sent us a Christmas card, but inside she included a separate card for our dog. <3 It was so sweet because she is our baby and no one ever seems to include her.


----------



## pathos

my cat's name is pathos. i found her at an animal shelter. my husband was used to be scared of cats, and somehow she managed to influence him as well. she played our emotions and i like aristo.

i'm so broke this month, i will will test on 23 december, our 8th wedding anniversary - and hope for a bfp as a present. 21st is husband's birthday. i haven't ovulated yet, i guess. i am not using opks, i am not tempting either. i hope to be in the 2nd half of 2ww by then.


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful - Aw that is sweet! We put our tree up on black friday. I think it puts me in a such a better mood just having it lit up standing there! Lol, it's been raining here but we are expecting all the same crap this weekend!

pathos - Aw that's a cute story! I think kittens are so adorable & would love to have one but I don't want it to grow up! Lol I don't like how cats get so independent & seem like they don't want to be bothered, I want it to play with me! Lol fx for your bfp!

afm - I swear I'm going crazy. I watched the Rockefeller tree lighting last night & freakin cried when Ariana Grande performed (I swear I'm obsessed with this girl :blush: ). Then this morning I was listening to her cd on the way to work & I teared up during 'Piano' which if you've never heard it is an upbeat fun song. It was like I teared up with happiness... ? Lmao

Anywho, this morning I was burning up with and without my jacket on I was just sweating.

I'm self diagnosing. _*Insomnia, or sleeplessness, is a sleep disorder in which there is an inability to fall asleep or to stay asleep as long as desired*_ Wikipedia says as above, inability to stay asleep as long as desired, yep that's me.
I noticed it this week but it was probably this weekend as well, Tuesday I went to sleep at midnight, woke up at 4 am and could not go back to sleep. It was like I was WIDE awake, I couldn't get comfy I was hot just so uncomfortable and couldn't get back to sleep.
Last night I had the same problem except I went to sleep between 9:30-10 and still woke up at 4 uncomfortable & hot. I usually wake up for work around 8. The past few days once I wake up at 4 and can't go back to sleep it's like when I wake up at 8 I feel like I just started getting a good sleep at 7.
:growlmad::nope::cry: it sucks.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Al: I really don't like doing dishes either and I have a dishwasher too lol. 

Omgbaby: Doesn't the tww drive us crazy??!? Things I never noticed I will start obsessing about!

Pathos: I love kittens/cats. I recently adopted two kittens from a shelter (really just wanted one but they were bffs). I was nervous about having them with my two dogs but they love them. My hubby tells me that we have a zoo lol. Also I'm hoping for an anniversary bfp too this month...I hope we both get them :)

I don't know who posted about the alarm clock that vibrates...that would be awesome! I sleep almost 12 hours last night!! I had a horrible headache last night and even threw up! So I went to bed at 7:30 last night and slept until just before 7 lol. I hope I am not catching anything...unless it is a little bean :)


----------



## omgbaby

Nikki - that sleep sounds AMAZING!! I wish our apartment was big enough for that many pets! I can't wait to move & get more then just the one puppy I want now.

The other day someone said something about their OH working nights & having the dog to sleep with. I'm now in your boat, except now just looking intensely for a puppy!!

Right before Thanksgiving, OH's job let a bunch of people go because they weren't busy anymore (he works thru temp agency). So it's been a stressful 2 weeks. Well they just called & today he starts at a place a little closer working 4pm to 1am. I get off at 6pm so I'd be home alone til about 1:15-1:30am. I'm so terrified of being alone it's not even funny. These first few days will be pretty hard. :(


----------



## al335003

Sorry to hear that omgbaby. My DH works 6:00p to 7:00a so ...yeah... It sucks!


----------



## athena87

anybody have sore boobs 2 dpo?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ladies that would be hard!! I have to admit I like my critters for that reason...I always have "someone" here lol. 

Omgbaby: You should get one!! I love having pets :) And yes that sleep was amazing!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Athena...I am about 4-5 dpo and mine are already getting sore. Some months my boobs are sore right after O and other months just the week before AF. Hope it is a good sign for you :). For me...not a good sign at all since I get it every month lol!


----------



## athena87

nikki mine don't usually hurt til right before af 10-12 dpo. Usually right after ov my nipples are sore.


----------



## ArmyWife2013

Hello all! I am new to babyandbump, so here is a little bit of my back story. My husband was shot through the pelvis in Afghanistan in 2010. Because of the injury we have to undergo IVF. Our first attempt was successful but sadly, I went into labor at 21 and our little K died shortly after birth. Now that my hubby is retired, Tricare will not cover our fertility treatments so I have started a petition and I am trying to get as many signatures before I take it to congress. I look forward to chatting with all of you ladies!


----------



## ProfWife

ArmyWife, is it hard copy or digital? I have a TON of friends who are military who would sign in support of you!

Athena - when I first started this journey they would be sore from just after through AF. Mine JUST started hurting today. Praying it's the increased progesterone for me and a good sign for you that things are cranking up for a little one!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ArmyWife2013 Welcome! I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's injury and about your loss. I hope you are able to get some support. :hugs: Would you like me to add you to our list on the front?


@pathos I had a cat when I was younger. She was so sweet and chubby. :) I updated your date. I REALLY hope you get your anniversary BFP! That would be so sweet. Are you enjoying taking a break from opks and temping? 

@omgbaby We put our tree up today! It was so exciting! :haha: I also put cloth snowflake ornaments around the door handles, Christmas placements on the tables, our small tree in the kitchen, and stockings out. I have some gel clings to put on the front window, but I'll probably do that tomorrow! It does really make me feel happy too. I'm sorry you're sleeping poorly. I hate feeling wide awake and knowing I won't get enough sleep. :hugs: I'm sorry his shift was changed. I'm sure that will make sleeping harder. I really hope you do get a puppy. It makes a big difference just having someone to hug and talk to when alone. 

@nikkilucky77 I hope you are catching a little bean. :winkwink:

@athena87 I think I normally started noticing soreness near the beginning of the second week in my tww. I hope it's a good sign for you! :thumbup:

@ProfWife Fingers crossed! :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

Hopeful - thanks for the crossed fingers, but temp is dropping in spite of progesterone. I think it is over for this month.


----------



## omgbaby

Aw no Profwife!



GUESS WHO SLEPT THROUGH THE NIGHT!! THIS GIRL!! :happydance: I feel amazing!


----------



## athena87

I got my crosshairs !! I'm officially 3 dpo woo hoo.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Welcome ArmyWife! So sorry to hear about your husbands injury and your loss! It's truly terrible. I'm sure all of us would sign that petition, not only military families! The ladies here are tons of support and you will get your rainbow!


----------



## al335003

Hey ladies.... 7 DPO here, feeling pretty down/sad for some reason, with increased appetite and no sore bbs :(

Don't know what any of that means- just sayin'


----------



## athena87

Al fingers crossed that they are good signs.

Omgbaby I have trouble sleeping too. Anything I take to help makes me feel groggy so I am tired a lot. I'm glad you got a good night sleep. Something I've found that helps some is guided meditation for sleep.

Prof wife- don't count yourself out yet I've seen plenty of charts on ff where pregnancy was attained but temps dropped. It's not a proven science for pregnancy, just detecting ovulation.

Hopeful I just love you. You are so supportive for everyone. You take time everyday to reply to everyone and I want to thank you for being so kind.


----------



## burgbrandy

Temp dropped for me too. Bfn on a frer this morning at 13 dpo. Plan is pretty much the same for next cycle. Now just waiting on the witch...should show Sunday.


----------



## Kalush

Armywife - Welcome! Sorry about everything you guys have been through. I hope you get to bring a baby home soon.

Profwife - Sorry about the temp drop. I don't know too much about temping, but you still never know. When is af due?

omgbaby - YaY! So happy you got some sleep. It's hard to be sleep deprived. It caught up with me this week and I've gone to bed early a few times this week to try and get a bit more caught up. This morning I was having trouble sleeping, it was possibly because the cat wanted to sleep either on me or right next to me from about midnight on. 

Athena - YaY for the tww. 

Al - Symptoms of... Hope the last part of that is bfp.

afm - I am hanging in there, 5 dpo today. Still expecting af to show up on Sunday. Always get a little bit sad a couple days before. I'm excited for the weekend though. We're going to huddle inside and play since it's a bit chilly outside.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Welcome Armywife! Yes, if it is electronic I bet a lot of us would help you :)

Al: I wish I knew...don't drive yourself crazy hun. I hope this is a great month for everyone. 

Brandy & Prowife: I really really hope af stays away. You two both deserve a bfp!! I am still crossing my fingers.

Kalush: Any different symptoms or anything? Good luck and stay warm!!

Athena: Hope you aren't driving yourself too crazy with the tww :). Good luck! What dpo are you?

Atm I am about 6dpo and last night my thighs had this weird pain thing and my back is killing me. Usually doesn't happen until closer to af so I am hoping she isn't coming early:wacko:


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks for the encouragement.

I'm noticing that every other day my temp has dropped some, but yesterday was a huge one. Today it was back up to the level from a few days ago. 

I thought I might have seen something on a test today (husband couldn't see anything at all), but it could have also just been the reactive strip (blue dye test). Probably will get a FRER for tomorrow while I'm out today. I guess we'll see.


----------



## athena87

Kalush thanks!

Nikki I'm not I try not to symptom spot, but it's hard lol. I'm 4 dpo.

Prof wife fxed for you. You could've implanted yesterday though so it would be too early for a test.

Afm bbs are still sore, I woke up with nausea which I'm pretty sure is for an unrelated reason.


----------



## ProfWife

Athena - That's what I was explaining to hubs. If we're only 24-48 hours from implantation it wouldn't show up clearly yet anyway.

Praying your nausea goes away (unless a little peanut has made a home, of course!).


----------



## Lazydaisys

AF is hanging around for me. I'm on day six! Funny since I didn't even ovulate. No idea what is going on with my body. Hoping this is a good month for this thread) xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife Your temp was back up today! My fingers remain crossed! :winkwink: I'm sending loads of luck for that test tomorrow!!

@omgbaby I'm so glad you got some rest! :happydance:

@athena87 Thank you so much! :friends: Yay for crosshairs! Fingers crossed for a BFP! :flower: 

@al335003 My biggest sign (besides the increased temps) was my increased appetite. I was so hungry and couldn't be satisfied, which was so strange. I really hope it is a great sign for you!! :flower:

@burgbrandy :hugs: I hate the witch! I'm sorry. I really hope this is the last time she comes. 

@Kalush We had freezing rain/ice and snow on Friday. We spent the day in and only just left mid-day on Saturday. I love spending time indoors when the weather is like this. I hope you have a great weekend. :flower:

@nikkilucky77 I hope she isn't coming early. What's your usual lp? I hope you feel better. :hugs:

@Lazydaisys I hate when she hangs around. It would seem that you would have had a decent amount of lining even though they said you didn't, right? I wish for us to get many BFPs this month! :flower:


----------



## Lazydaisys

This is what I'm confused about. For somebody with a thin lining what's with all the blood- just spotting now? 

Hoping sooooo much more than ever to get bfp dec or jan. I've had enough. Shame that wanting something so much doesn't actually make it happen. Being proactive doesn't seem to make it happen.

My friend gave birth her her gorgeous baby girl today. She is beautiful but I am so jealous . 
Not having a child is sad but dealing with horrible feelings or jealous and self torment is horrific. I have to believe that good news is around the corner.  xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

Lazydaisys said:


> This is what I'm confused about. For somebody with a thin lining what's with all the blood- just spotting now?
> 
> Hoping sooooo much more than ever to get bfp dec or jan. I've had enough. Shame that wanting something so much doesn't actually make it happen. Being proactive doesn't seem to make it happen.
> 
> My friend gave birth her her gorgeous baby girl today. She is beautiful but I am so jealous .
> Not having a child is sad but dealing with horrible feelings or jealous and self torment is horrific. I have to believe that good news is around the corner.  xx

I would imagine that you wouldn't have a full flow for days and even spotting left at the end for this long if it's that thin. :shrug: I really hope you get your BFP in December or January too. It's hard because I really want it to happen soon for all of you ladies. You all deserve it so much. 

Remember it's okay to feel happy for her and sad for yourself. We've all felt that way before and know it only makes us feel worse and/or guilty. Don't feel that way because it's completely normal and understandable. It will be you!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Athena: I get you :). I hope you get feeling better!

Hopeful: My lp is usually 12-14 days so I don't know what is going on. lol. I did just have a dream about a positive pregnancy test last night but I am pretty sure people have had that and not conceived that cycle.

Lazydaisy: It does sound like your lining was thicker than thought? Ugh I hope af goes away soon!

Prowife: I REALLY REALLY HOPE IT WAS IMPLANTATION!! :)


----------



## pathos

nikkilucky different is good. maybe it is the first signal of your anniversary bfp. 

i am rejected on my very fertile day, i guess i wont even bother to test this month. i am mad, and i cannot sleep. my sil visited us with her huge pregnant belly and somebody is snoring peacefully :growlmad:

burgbrandy, sorry for the temp drop. if am not mistaken you used both clomid and soy - is it safe? have you ovulated early?

profwife GL with frer 

and others in early dpo's.. hehe keep your sanities... :dust:


----------



## omgbaby

Profwife I hope you get your bfp!

I'm usually really emotional & cry for no reason right before af is coming & so far I haven't been doing that. But I've noticed the past few cycles right before af I go to the bathroom SO much!! I only know this because I convince myself it's frequent urination from pregnancy but I always start. So I'm wondering if it's a sign of af? I've had that a little this afternoon.

we had a huge snow storm yesterday so I wasn't able to go out & get a test, hopefully I will tonight so I can test tomorrow. Or I'm thinking of waiting until next friday to test because by then af will be way late.


----------



## burgbrandy

Clomid and soy is perfectly safe...but u take them each for 5 days and they overlap just one day. I take soy CD 1-5 in the morning and clomid in the evening CD 5-9. Clomid can thin ur lining so the soy helps build it up. The soy in the beginning will stimulate more follicles to grow and then the clomid will stimulate the few that mature. Obviously the risk of multiples is higher with so much stimulation. This last cycle was my first taking them both and I o'd on CD 15. With the clomid alone, I would o CD 13-15 and on my own I o CD 10-14. The stims make me o later but hopefully with a more mature egg. I'm on CD 1 now and AF is heavier than it has been so I think the soy did help thicken my lining. 

This cycle I am doing 200 mg of soy and 50 mg of clomid.


----------



## newbie2013

Morning ladies,

I'm 6,7 or 8 DPO, depending on which website you look at and my bbs are HUGE! Both dh and I noticed them independently yesterday morning but by last night, they had gotten bigger again (so big he couldn't stop playing with them - LOL!). This has only happened once before, almost a year ago which ended in a 10 day af... Which I was convinced was a chem preg, although I didn't have any tests. Dh is convinced I'm pregnant but I keep trying to tell him it is too early to tell. He wants me to go and get a blood test tomorrow... Lol! He makes me laugh - he kept moving from excited to nervous to excited again!

How are you guys handling christmas parties? I live in a culture where there's very little alcohol, but I work with expats who are gathering for a christmas party on friday night. Any tips for avoiding "adult" drinks??? :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Tell them you're the designated driver for the evening so your hubs can have all the fun he wants? Or tell them you're saving the empty calories for the food since it tastes better? ;-) 

I'm lucky. I've never been a big drinker anyway; so, no one expects me to indulge.

BTW - Good morning for you! Good night for me! It's my bed time :-D


----------



## nikkilucky77

Newbie: I plan on hopefully testing before my Christmas party...well according to ovuline I can test in 4 days. And lol I know what you mean by depending on which website. I rarely know what dpo I am for certain anymore. I think it helps me be more nonchalant about this ttc thing :)

Brandy: I am curious about the soy thing too. I wonder if my lining is thin because some months my af is very light. 

Another note: My cousin is ttc and her doctor told her to take baby aspirin after o to help with implanting? Well it worked for her but unfortunately she miscarried at 9 weeks:(. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 That's a beautiful dream. I can't wait until it comes true! :) I'm sorry to hear about your cousin. I know a lot of people do take aspirin. I think it's to help with blood flow and prevent clotting, right? 

@pathos I'm sorry you missed bd. I hope you can work it out for tomorrow. :hugs: 

@omgbaby I'm with you on the snow/ice storm. We are supposed to get more on Sunday too. :dohh: I hope it's positive whenever you test!

@burgbrandy I hope your plan works especially since you're seeing improvements! :flower:

@newbie2013 I hope it's your sign! :thumbup: You could say you are on some medication that can't be mixed with drinks or you're the driver or take a drink and then get rid of it somehow without everyone noticing. If your husband is going he could switch yours with his empty glass. 

@ProfWife Good luck tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: She told me that it helps with the blood flow and makes it easier for the egg to implant. I might try it next month and see if it helps. I don't think it would hurt...my sister takes one everyday for her heart and my mom takes one for something too...can't recall exactly. How are you feeling? :) Bad nausea or insomnia?

Pathos: I hope you can get some bd in tomorrow/today (depending on your time zone :) )

Omgbaby: We are supposed to get a snowstorm today too! I keep looking out the window...nothing so far. And knock on wood, we haven't had any snow yet...it's been wonderful lol. I like snow just for Christmas and then it can melt away :)

I hope everyone had a great weekend!! I worked overnights this weekend at my job so I am tired more than usual. I get a lot of tv caught up since I just have to stay awake and I can watch tv. Anybody like Chicago Fire or Castle? I secretly wish I could be a detective like Beckett...she is badass :). Well until someone tries to kill me...then I will be like no way back to teaching lol.


----------



## ProfWife

Here's a link to my test for today.

I think it's an evap on a FRER. Opinions?
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test206468


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the tips. I can't do the designated driver coz I won't have the car and everyone will know. DH won't be there, so can't let him take my drinks! The medication idea is a good one, thanks!

Can't see a line, profwife but I am looking on my phone. Temps look fantastic!!!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Profwife - I am not sure if I see anything or not, kinda hard. But your temps looks outstanding!! Don't forget that you can implant anywhere from 7-12dpo and a positive can take another 2-3 days :)


----------



## RaeChay

Newbie- my friend has taken a flask from home with water in it to pour into a mixer. 

Prof wife- FRER has done that exact look to me too. For me that month, AF started. But I think it may be too early yet for you- from what I remember, wasn't there a chance that you'd just implanted in the last couple days, with a temp drop and then rise? And are you using fmu? FX for a bfp in the next day or two.


----------



## ProfWife

Yeah...dropped 2 days ago to almost 98.0. Then went to 98.4 and was 98.88 this am.

And yes, used fmu.


----------



## omgbaby

Yep, we are expecting another snow storm today.

For some reason I've been really itchy yesterday & today. Was just back now my chest too. Wth, when my friend got pregnant she said she was really itchy before she got her bfp


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hope its a good sign omgbaby!! Xx


----------



## al335003

Profwife: so glad your temp went back up! I hope you get your BFP! It's times like this I really wish I temp'd!

AFM I had the increased appetite 4-7DPO then yesterday (8dpo) felt annoyingly sick to my stomach all day, also was yawning ALL DAY. Today I'm feeling fine, excited to see what this week brings us!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oooh good luck to you al335003!  x


----------



## ProfWife

My friend's child who was in the hospital for the past 4 months with the heart issue is about to get a new heart. A donor just came up and he will be in surgery soon. His name is Silas and he's only 8 months old. Please keep the family of the donor child in your prayers as there is only one way a heart becomes available...and that is the most devastating loss possible.


----------



## Lazydaisys

So sad prowife for that family hope the heart gets put to good use and does the trick for salis.xxxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow, you're absolutely right! My heart goes out to that family and I hope they always remember what a miraculous gift they gave! Hope Silas does well and recovers quickly!!


----------



## ProfWife

Just got a report that the heart is in, beating and doing well. They will send him to recovery soon. Please pray his little body doesn't reject the heart.


----------



## omgbaby

Profwife - so glad your temp went up. Fx for you.
So sorry for the loss of other family but I pray they realize what a huge difference their childs life made for someone else. I will definitely pray for Silas' speedy recovery & that this heart beats within him for many many years to come. 

Its nice to know that there are still good people in this world that are willing to help others.


----------



## athena87

I don't know what is going on with me. I almost threw up earlier and have been feeling green ever since. I've also been having hotflashes on and off all day long. My bbs are still very sore. I can't wait to see what comes of this cycle. Dh thinks I'm pregnant and I'm getting that feeling too. I'm trying to keep it reeled in though because I don't want us to be too disappointed.


----------



## athena87

I forgot to add I'm having ewcm too.


----------



## Kalush

So many people with such promising symptoms! Really hoping to see the start of a big group of bfp's here soon.

Will be thinking of little Silas and hoping all is well. The other child's family too, I can't even imagine. They did an amazing thing by helping other kids live.

It ended up being a late night getting, home so I am heading to bed. I just wanted to say that af didn't show up today! Tomorrow will be 8dpo, which I haven't seen in months. Just hoping she stays away for a few more days at least.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I've read that some ladies continue taking aspirin after getting their BFP for the same reason. I'm good. :friends: I'm taking all the good and bad symptoms and appreciating them all. I could go without the constipation though. :blush: I like detective shows, but I haven't seen those yet. I hope you get some rest in the next few days!

@ProfWife I'm not sure about the photo, but your temp has gone even higher today! I hope you just implanted and it's too early to get a dark line. I hope that temp stays up! :thumbup: I'm so happy for your friend that they found a donor, but it is sad to think about how that happened. 

@Mme2kdee :hi: How are you?

@omgbaby I hope it's a good sign too! :thumbup: I hope the snow wasn't too bad. I don't think we got quite as much today as was expected, but it's still here from Friday with what was added today. 

@al335003 I hope it's a good sign for you!! I know increased appetite was one of my signs! :thumbup:

@athena87 I hope you both are right and that this leads to your BFP! Good luck!! :flower:

@Kalush :happydance: Yay for af staying away and a longer lp!! I'm so happy for you! First, longer lp. Second, a BFP! :flower:


----------



## athena87

Now I'm worried :/ my temp went way down. Most people would be excited thinking implant dip, with all I've been through all I can think is what if it doesn't recover, did I not ovulate? It sucks when something like this most people would be excited about I have to worry. :(


----------



## OurLilFlu

So many promising symptoms, I hope it turns into a bfp for all of you!! Athena, with that clear temp shift I'd say you did ovulate! Could be implant dip or just a one off, don't worry! See what tomorrow brings!


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Well unfortunately i lost my beautiful baby a few days ago. Just started bleeding heavy with clots today after 3 days of slow bleeding. Felt so heartbroken when it started. functioning a bit better now though. We will be back ttc our rainbow as soon as the bleeding has gone. xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh lesh!! So sorry to hear that! Heartbreaking! But glad you're already looking forward to your rainbow! Big hugs to you!


----------



## al335003

I'm sorry to hear that Lesh :( hugs to you and your family

AFM: I had some light pink spotting this AM. I'm only 10 DPO (cd23)- I can't help but think it has been another failed cycle- feeling quite bummed and defeated at the moment. Hoping the drs office calls today with my cd21 progesterone level, if so i'll ask the nurse about my spotting. 

FX for Profwife and Athena !


----------



## kksy9b

So so sorry lesh to hear this. I hope you have your rainbow baby in your arms soon


----------



## omgbaby

Kalush - I hope she stays away!! FX

athena87 - hopefully the temp dip didn't mean anything. I hope this is your month!!

Hopeful2014 - we were the same way. hardly any snow yesterday but still a lot of snow from friday. we just had some freezing rain yesterday.

lesh07 - aw no! so so sorry to hear that!! good luck hun

al335003 - fx the witch stays away! hopefully the doctor calls soon.


afm - had another sleepless night. this sucks. still have really tender boobs, but thankfully I'm not too itchy anymore! Lol I've noticed the past few weeks when I wake up it feels really wet down there, but if I wipe or look with mirror there's really nothing visible there or if there is it isn't enough to make me feel like I peed my pants. LOL! af due today so fx she stays away!


----------



## al335003

Omgbaby: when will you test?


----------



## newbie2013

Oh lesh! That's so sad! I wish I could give you a big hug sweetie. I'm glad you're taking a positive attitude about it, though. Good luck for this coming cycle.

AFM, I'm symptom spotting like crazy. I keep trying to get myself to settle down, but no such luck - lol! My bbs continue to... um... expand like balloons! Extreme fatigue (almost fell asleep driving home while stuck in traffic), extra cm, weird stomach activity and my temps went up from 36.62 to 36.68 to 36.82 over the last three days (I keep thinking about brandy saying that her charts often go triphasic... must go back and analyse mine!)... Not testing for another couple of days yet. DH is convinced. I'm skeptical!


----------



## melann13

@Lesh, so sorry to hear that. I really hope you and DH are able to lean on each other and come out strong. I know that's what happened for my DH and I.

@Nikkilucky, I tried the baby aspirin thing for one cycle (starting after confirmed O), but I would wake up every morning with severe nosebleeds. I have a long history of them, but this was different. In the morning I'd get in the shower and just start pouring blood to the point of faintness, so I obviously stopped after just a few days. Realized I was definitely not in need of a blood thinner :)


----------



## athena87

Lesh I am so sorry ::hugs::

Thanks everyone hopefully it's an implant dip. I sure hope so anyway. Dh and I were talking and he's as tired of this whole ttc process as I am. It's starting to take its toll on him to the point where he's not sure he wants to try for a 2nd and then says maybe we should start trying right after you have the 1st so hopefully it will be over with quicker lol.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lesh: I am so sorry hun :(. I am glad to see how optimistic you are though!

Omgbaby: I want you to test lol! 

Prowife: Not sure if I saw anything but your temps are amazing! 

Athena: It definitely looks like you ovulated from your chart. I hear you though...I am just sick to death of ttc. I wish it was easier!!!

Hopeful: Oh no..constipation :(. That is always uncomfortable! I am glad to hear you are doing good otherwise!

ATM I am symptom free...temp was a nice 98.3 but that is normal for me. I generally range 98 to 98.4 after O. I wish I would wake up to a 99 lol. I am about 7-8 dpo I think. I keep telling myself that af is probably coming so don't get excited about anything such as sore bbs, acne, and headaches. LOL


----------



## nikkilucky77

I should clarify...no different symptoms :)


----------



## KatyW

Lesh,
I'm sorry, sweetie. Thinking of you and hopeful for you conceiving your rainbow baby soon. My daughter was a rainbow baby and she is amazing and beautiful. I hope you receive a precious gift soon.


----------



## Kalush

Lesh - So sorry for you loss hun. :hugs: Hope it doesn't take long for you rainbow baby.

Athena - I know it's hard to stay positive. It sounds like you have some great symtpoms. Hopefully tomorrow morning your temp will reassure you, try not to get discourage until closer to when af is due. 

Al - Hang in there, hope it's not af. When are you expecting af?

omgbaby - Sorry about the sleepless nights. I am right there with you on those. Symptoms sound good, hope you get your bfp soon.

afm - Af showed up bright and early this morning. I was excited to get past yesterday, but an extra 12 hours really doesn't really make me too happy. It's hard to feel too sad right now because I really do have a lot of things to be thankful for but I'm just tired of not even having a chance. We decided to start trying in January, never really expected to still be trying in a year. Next time I won't be concerned at all about birth control since breastfeeding is apparently really good birth control for me.


----------



## omgbaby

al335003 - trying to wait until friday or saturday! :dohh:

newbie2013 - I was doing so good not symptom spotting til recently! Lol hopefully all of that results in a positive test for you! I also felt like I had weird stomach activity the other day.

nikkilucky77 - I hope she stays far away from you! I want to test so bad but all the times I've tested early or when I thought af was a day late she'd come so I figured this time I'll wait a week then she'll be REALLY late.

Kalush - aw no!! sorry about af. don't you just hate her!

I'm so freaking sleepy. I went home at lunch & almost fell asleep on the couch so I'm definitely taking a nap once I get home. The past few days I've not been hungry at all. Or I'll be a little hungry but don't have a taste for anything. Right now, I'M STARVING!! LOL!! I want a cheeseball, one of those meat & cheese trays, everything sounds amazing. A big bowl of cereal, macaroni & cheese. Lol :haha::drool::pizza:


----------



## ProfWife

@ Lesh - I am so sorry for your loss. Praying for you.

@Kalush - I'd always heard that, but I know everyone is very different when it comes to whether or not it is preventative. After trying so long to get pregnant with #1, I don't think I'll ever "stop" trying unless I'm pregnant. We wanted multiple kids, and it looks like we'll always have difficulty since our issues are unexplained.

AFM, either another evap or a negative (blue dye test) today. One last FRER, saving for tomorrow if my temp rebounds. If it doesn't, I'm not even going to bother testing and I'll stop the progesterone.

BTW - this is a better picture of the test from yesterday (13dpo on FRER using FMU)
 



Attached Files:







P1090728-001.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## al335003

Well I did get some good news today- my progesterone came back at 18 so that's good. Doc keeping me on 50 mg of Clomid for next cycle 

AF is due Thursday or Friday (cd27/28)... I have a feeling she'll be early :cry:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Al: I hope she doesnt!

Prowife: I'm excited to see your test tomorrow :)

Omgbaby: Good luck with your test! I think I might test on Thursday....I have a party on Friday and I want to know if I should drink lol.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@athena87 I hope it's an implant dip. I completely understand your worry. I looked back at my cycle after the c/p loss and I had a massive temp drop on 4 dpo, but then it was back up higher for the remaining lp. That was the only month I had a big dip in the lp besides my BFP cycle. I'd say you did ovulate because you have a clear shift. I hope it's back up tomorrow! :hugs:

@lesh07 I'm so sorry. :hugs: I hope you get your rainbow very soon. :hugs: 

@al335003 I'm glad your progesterone was good and that you have a plan if this month doesn't work out. I'm still hopeful for you though!! :thumbup:

@omgbaby I hope the witch stays away!! :bodyb: I also hope you get some sleep. I know it's awful when you can't.

@newbie2013 I'm extremely hopeful for you!! I really hope this is it! Be careful in the car! :thumbup:

@nikkilucky77 Thanks. :) I hope af is not on her way and it's hard not to get excited/hopeful about symptoms. I know we tell ourselves every month to not symptom spot again, but it's natural and it's easier to do it than not. Fingers solidly crossed over here! :)

@Kalush I know it has to be so frustrating because you are doing all that you can, but your body is not cooperating yet. I know it will happen and that you will get your BFP. I also know it hurts having to wait though. :hugs: I hope it happens very soon. 

@ProfWife I've heard about some women who take a year/years to have number one and then only months to have number two. I hope it works out that way for all of us in subsequent pregnancies. I can see the line in this photo. I hope your temp is up and you get a nice, dark line tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou so much ladies for all your kind words. Hubby and I have had some very up and down days but are really trying to be optimistic by looking to the future and imagining our rainbow baby, It's the only way to stop the tears from streaming. Our angel will never be forgotten, I would have love to have known if it was a boy or girl. :( 2 nd day of very heavy bleeding, day 5 in total. Hope it calms down in a few days. Imaging now our 1st month being able to continue ttc our rainbow would be january. xx Good luck to you all ladies. xx


----------



## kksy9b

Profwife- I have a friend who had unexplained fertility and they tried for over two years to get pregnant with their first (both in their mid-late 20s and healthy). They were finally successful and had a baby girl... and then within the next 2 1/2 years unexpectedly became pregnant with #2 and #3 without intervention. I hope you get your LO soon and as many as you want afterwards without trouble. :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

nikkilucky77 - I hope she doesn't come for you! We need some Christmas babies!


afm - got a little more sleep last night but still woke up burning up, I've been doing that lately. But it's so freaking cold in our house. Our office controls our heating but I swear they don't have it turned on. It's FREEZING! in our apartment. I feel like a snowman in there! Really had a feeling af was coming this morning. I'll probably have the feeling off & on throughout the day, atleast I did yesterday. I really hope she doesn't pop up


----------



## nikkilucky77

That we do!

I hope prowife you have our first :)!


----------



## athena87

My temp went back up Yay! This is the first cycle on Clomid I've had a temp dip, but like hopeful said it could've been the chemical.


----------



## omgbaby

athena - yay! fingers double crossed for you. i'm sure the higher temp made you feel a little better.

I really wish I was temping this cycle. I'd feel a little better. I went back to last cycle. I was supposed to start on Nov 10, thought I was clear but started spotting that day with actual flow on the 11. 
I'm getting a little excited but wish I wasn't. Was supposed to start yesterday & nothing. So my thinking is I'm heading in the right direction hopefully with no spotting yesterday. I hope this is it, but I don't want to get my hopes up too high. Only people that know af was due yesterday is myself & you ladies! Lol


----------



## athena87

Omgbaby have you tested?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ooh those are both good signs ladies, temp is back up for athena, but omgbaby, being a full day late that gets the excitement tingling! :test: or hold off til tomorrow either way you'll be totally late and something should come up!! Eee!


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. I'm really down today...I needed some positivity. I just wish I understood. Here I am doing all I can, and several of my unmarried, not wanting children, friends are suddenly pregnant. I will never understand...but it hurts so badly.


----------



## omgbaby

athena & ourlilflu - not tested yet. I'm trying to hold out til friday or saturday but if she doesn't come today (fx) I'll have to atleast go get walmart cheapie. I don't want to get too worked up though

ProfWife - I totally understand! Don't you just hate that!! That really gets me worked up and hurts my feelings more than anything. Your temps are looking good!!

I believe it was you that posted about Silas. Do you have any updates?


----------



## OurLilFlu

And prof, what's your longest LP? 15 dpo is a stretch! And still no temp dip!! FX


----------



## ProfWife

I'm normally 14-15. I'm was taking progesterone through last night (until I was sure the tests were negative - I kept getting evaps). That lengthened the lp I'm sure.


----------



## omgbaby

When are you going to test again Prof?

I THINK af is coming. I just started feeling horrible like she was just gonna show up now. I really hope its something else & not her.


----------



## ProfWife

I likely won't. At 15 dpo...it would be positive if I were pregnant...at least a faint positive.


----------



## omgbaby

Aw man. That absolutely sucks! But like Hopeful always says you aren't out until af comes! I hope she stays away from you! We need like Off mosquito spray but for af!! LOL

Hopeful - I can't remember but did you say you watch Once Upon a Time? I'm addicted to that show, did you watch Sunday's episode? AHHH!!!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby: That is sounding good! I hope af stays away....I like that she is late!!

Prowife: I agree with omgbaby...you aren't out until she comes!! Good luck! I completely understand about all your friends and stuff having babies and such...very frustrating!! 

I am trying not to test but ovuline says tomorrow I should...hmmm...what to do? lol


----------



## al335003

I've had a little runny brown discharge today- no clots, no sore boobs, no cramps. I've been really really tired today too and I slept 9 hours last night! If I can find a test I'll test tomorrow morning (12dpo)- I think I have one laying around somewhere- but I've pretty much counted myself out this month, haven't had the heart to tell DH yet :cry:


----------



## nikkilucky77

al: That sounds like implantation bleeding! I think you shouldn't count yourself out!! :)


----------



## ProfWife

I took another test (different brand) tonight once I was home from work...

BFN

Not taking the progesterone tonight since two tests were clearly negative. I don't want to continue to delay my period. I am positive my temperatures will drop into the 97s tomorrow and AF should start tomorrow or Thursday.

I'm also stopping the FertilAid. I've been on it nearly a year. I don't think it is doing anything but sucking my money dry. I'm on a normal prenatal now + CoQ10 and Vitamin D. 

Next appointment with doc is on Dec. 20.


----------



## al335003

(((Hugs))) Profwife


----------



## al335003

Thanks Nikki


----------



## Hopeful2014

@lesh07 :hugs: I hope you both find the comfort you need and that your rainbow is not far away. 

@omgbaby I hate being cold. We run our heat lower than I would like most times. I use a fleece blanket in bed though and wake up very warm. But it's cold when I get out of bed sometimes. :dohh: I REALLY hope this is it! I'm so glad she's staying away!! I do watch Once Upon a Time. I am so excited to see next Sunday's episode. I don't know if he will succeed/complete it or if they will stop him!! We've liked the storyline so far this season. We are recording Once Upon a Time in Wonderland too. We've seen a few episodes so far, but I'm not sure we like it as much. 

@athena87 I'm glad it's back up! I would rather it be an implant dip. :winkwink: Good luck! 

@ProfWife I'm sorry. :hugs: I wish I could do more to make you feel better, but I know it's hard sometimes. It's unfair and so frustrating when you are doing all you can. I know you deserve a baby and you will be a great mother. It WILL happen!

@nikkilucky77 I hope it's positive whenever you decide to test! :friends:

@al335003 I would always try to protect my husband from negative news too. You're not out yet, but I know the discharge is annoying. I really hope af doesn't come. :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

al335003 - fx it was ib!!

ProfWife - aw no. that is awful. hugs to you girl

Hopeful2014 - I officially hate Peter Pan. Lol I really LOVE that show. Lol I hope he fails. If he ruins Storybrooke I will probably cry. Lol everytime I finish an episode I run to OH like "Babe OMG! Peter Pan did this & Henry did that" :haha: all he says is "Damn forreal" :dohh:
I have a bunch of Wonderland episodes on my dvr, I don't really like it as much but will watch eventually.

afm - I woke up this morning, ran to bathroom. NOTHING! Got so excited, peed, wiped. BAM! Spotting. :cry: AF IS A BITCH!!!!!!! :growlmad:

But I realized this morning, I'm getting ready to be 22 years old in a month, I shouldn't be only focused on ttc. I don't drink because I'm always thinking well what if. So for this next cycle, I'm going to act my age. I'm going to have sex with my boyfriend because I'm young & have no worries & well....because I can!! :winkwink: I'm going to drink because I'm of age, I have my own apartment to do it in without having to go out to a bar or where ever. 
I also will exercise more, when I was younger I was REALLY skinny. Like I look back on pictures & think wtf I was little. So little you could see my wrist bone, hip bones, collar bone. Everything! I was a skinny bony little girl. Lol over the past 1-2 years I've gained weight. I'm not overweight but still weight is weight. I used to weigh let's say 110, I now weigh like 180. So it's a big change for me. A lot of my clothes don't fit & sometimes I get really depressed over it. (Granted I now love my ass :haha: ) but I would like to lose some weight.

I was thinking, I need to love myself, I need to want myself. Because if I don't how will anyone else. I'm not saying anything bad about anyone who has gained weight or is having trouble losing weight. I actually like having "meat" on me because people can't call me anorexic anymore (which btw I wasn't) but it really gets to me sometimes that I can't fit into clothes anymore. Now I don't want to go back to being 110 by any means but at least lose a little weight.

So basically this cycle, I'm chillin! :coolio: :haha:
I'm going to drink (my moms work xmas party is this weekend) I'm going to exercise. I'm going to have sex with my boyfriend & not just because Ovuline tells me to. I'm going to be 22 this cycle. & honestly...

I CAN'T FREAKIN WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::pizza::telephone::bunny:


----------



## ProfWife

Odd...temp rose a little this am. Test was still negative. I've heard most people need about 48 hours to get the progesterone back out of their systems. I'm going to see what tomorrow brings as that would be the marker. If it hasn't and there is still a negative test, I'm calling my doc.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Great resolution omgbaby but holy AF is a cow!! I was so excited reading that the ... Bam spotting! Noooo!! 

I feel the same re: weight I wasn't as small as you but 130 or so and a wee bit heavier than your current when I got pregnant... Now it's just creeping on, it's not upsetting but I just hope it gives me the motivation to get back down once baby is here! We're moving back to my hometown where I think it'll be easier to stay active, new fitness centre, lots of trails/paths and friends that are close! But ya it's up to you to feel good in your skin in the first place I agree!


----------



## omgbaby

OurLilFlu said:


> Great resolution omgbaby but holy AF is a cow!! I was so excited reading that the ... Bam spotting! Noooo!!
> 
> I feel the same re: weight I wasn't as small as you but 130 or so and a wee bit heavier than your current when I got pregnant... Now it's just creeping on, it's not upsetting but I just hope it gives me the motivation to get back down once baby is here! We're moving back to my hometown where I think it'll be easier to stay active, new fitness centre, lots of trails/paths and friends that are close! But ya it's up to you to feel good in your skin in the first place I agree!

That's exactly how I feel. Sometimes I sit in my little closet after trying on so many pairs of pants & just cry. & that's one thing I was really worried about was okay if I get pregnant & gain more weight, what if I really can't lose it after & I'm even bigger. So maybe if I get myself healthy I'll conceive.

Af is a huge cow. I hate her. Lol I think she wants me to die.


----------



## athena87

My bbs are still very sore. Bfn today on a wondfo. 8 dpo today, I really think this is it. I just have a gut feeling.

I'll be 26 on Saturday, my dream of having a baby at 25 is gone :( my mom had me at 26 so maybe this will be my lucky year, I think I will test Friday instead of Saturday and maybe I will at least get my bfp at 25 :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Good luck Athena!

Damn it omgbaby! Af is a cow...I don't like her!

Prowife: :hugs:hope she stays away!


----------



## athena87

I need some opinions. I want to get this dress for my brothers wedding but dh says he doesn't like it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## omgbaby

athena - I like it. I think that's a tan color right? At first I looked at it thinking why would she wear a see through dress to her brothers wedding! Lol I like it though.


----------



## athena87

Lol yea it's nude with black lace


----------



## nikkilucky77

I thought the same thing at first! I liked it when I clicked on it though :).


----------



## ProfWife

Holy smokes - anyone else who took progesterone get MASSIVE headaches when you stopped it for the cycle? I've been nauseous with a headache since 8 this morning. Couldn't even drink my coffee as even that turned my stomach. 

Athena - I guess my question would be how does it look on you? If it might make guests do a double-take as it's nude in coloring, it might not be the best of ideas so the focus stays on your bro and his bride. On the other hand, it would make an awesome holiday dress regardless...and really turn some heads ;-)


----------



## athena87

Well I ordered it online. Hopefully I like it when it gets here. I don't really care if I take the spot light lol. They've been engaged for 5 months and my brother doesn't have a job because his fiancé didn't want to wait til he graduated from college. It's ridiculous, they think they can live off of their savings and her two jobs, one is a teacher aide which would be decent money but their health insurance will take 70-80% of her paycheck and her other job is at the ymca for a few hours a week. She also talked about having a baby by 25 and they are 23. So it's just a big ole mess. My husband said he would be pissed if they had a baby before us. I pray to God this is our month because I'm afraid that will happen and it will break my heart.


----------



## ProfWife

Well, as we all know, the best laid plans often fall apart. Hopefully your bro has some say in the matter and will realize that they need time together before they bring a little one into the world.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I think it's so neat that they switched the Neverland and Pan stories from what we once knew them as. :) I'm so sorry about the spotting. I hope it's not the real af starting to show. I was so excited for you being late and all. But I really like your enthusiasm for the next cycle shall it start. I honestly avoided alcohol for months and decided to have a few during af/week before ovulation before my BFP and it helped me tremendously. I'm not saying it helped get the BFP exactly, but I know it helped me overall. And that's also worth it. Be 22 and have some fun! 

@ProfWife I hope it stays high with a positive test. :hugs: I hate that you felt so bad today. I'm sure that made being at work harder. Teaching when you feel bad is awful since you can't really get a break. 

@athena87 I hope you are right and that this is it!! I hate when those milestones we create for ourselves pass and we didn't make it. It hurts. :hugs: It will happen though and I hope it starts with a BFP on Friday! :thumbup:


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful - I love how they changed the stories. Sometimes I sit there with my jaw dropped thinking Omg did that really just happen!! LOL
did you know the people who play Charming & Snow are engaged in real life. I think they are adorable! So are Emma & Neal.

Athena - When are you testing? By what Hopeful said I'm guessing tomorrow! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## ProfWife

AF ... My fertile window is over the week of Christmas... Not sure that is a good thing...


----------



## athena87

Omgbaby yes I'm testing tomorrow :)

Profwife I'm sorry I hope af goes by quickly :hugs:


----------



## melann13

@profwife, fertile window over Christmas could be a very good thing! That's what I had last year. Granted, we didn't get our BFP that cycle, but I found that it was easier to be in a romantic mood with Christmas festivities, dressing up and a little libation :) Pretty sure at least one BD took place in the living room with the glimmer of Christmas lights. :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

We will be at his parents' house. Pretty sure that will NOT be happening! LOL!


----------



## melann13

@profwife, that stinks, but part of our Christmas last year (including actual Christmas) was at DH's sister's, and part was at his grandma's. Definitely used the floor more than the bed to avoid creaky furniture! (the living room episode was in our own home :)


----------



## athena87

I am spotting and I'm only 9 dpo now fxed it's implant but I have a bad feeling now af is coming early.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: hope AF stays away for you Athena!


----------



## Kalush

Omgbaby,Profwife - Sorry about af. Maybe the Christmas festivities will bring a group of bfp's! 

Athena - It could be a good sign, try to stay positive.

Al- How are things with you today? 

Profwife - I haven't taken progesterone, but I regularly get headaches sometimes migraines from changes in hormones. It is no fun, hope you are feeling better today. My fertile time will be when we are at my parents, sharing a room with dd. Bathroom sexy times it is then. Hope you guys can find some time alone.

Nikki - did you decide to test? Hope it is positive when you do!


----------



## omgbaby

athena - I hope it's ib!

profwife - I'm O'n during the week of Christmas too! Lol bring it on!


----------



## ProfWife

As much as I would love to force it...I think I'm just going to relax on the timing of intercourse this month. Not that we won't BD at all or close to the window, but when we're with his parents we are normally on the go continually. No need for us to make our time there miserable. Still going to do my progesterone and normal vitamins (prenatal, EPO, CoQ10, and D) as recommended. 

Hoping that hubby's recovery with his foot injury will lead to him not being depressed anymore...

Athena - your chart looks more like a proper IB. In a few days, test. We may have a wonderful Christmas present in seeing you get a BFP.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I think the guy playing Pan is doing a great job. He's very believable anyway. I didn't know Charming and Snow are really together. Are you team Neal? I'm not sure whether I like him or Hook better. :haha: 

@ProfWife :hugs: I hope it proves to be a good thing to have it over Christmas week. I know you'll be busy. Maybe it will help to be off from school at least. I understand how hard it can be when staying with family. I hope you two find a special night alone. Fingers crossed for a Christmas conception! 

@athena87 Good luck in the morning! :thumbup: I hope af is not coming early. 

@melann13 In the living room with the glimmer of Christmas lights! :haha: That sounds quite romantic and memorable. :D

@Kalush We really do have to find ways around others being around, don't we? Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie2013

Darn, spotting after dtd. Just waiting now. And snuggling under a warm blanket. 5 degrees C (40F) might not seem cold to many of you guys but our normal winter temps are around 16-20 (and sun)! We're freezing right now with rain and hail!


----------



## al335003

Athena I hope it's IB for you! I started spotting this cycle around DPO 9/10 and it led to AF on CD 27 (13 DPO). BUT I really hope you get your bfp! fx

So yes, I'm currently on CD 2. This cycle was medicated and I definitely noticed a huge difference, I had NO sore bbs and NO AF cramps- both of which I consistently experience each cycle. I feel like it didn't really have time to be upset about another failed cycle- I still had a moment on Wednesday, but it wasn't that bad. I think having three parties to attend this weekend is making it a little easier, although I would happily sustain from drinking if I had gotten my BFP :/

Next month we are planning the same tx protocol minus the $380 ultrasound (which is kinda pointless if not followed by IUI). Our fertile window falls around Christmas as well is which is amazing for us because I work in the school system and have a two week break starting next Friday and DH used the last of his vacation to take that time off too! We are very excited, the past three months have been extremely hectic for us. 

Ok- I'm finished with my storybook now! I hope we get at least one BFP this weekend... Nikki? Athena? fX for you two!


----------



## athena87

Well the frer was a bfn and Im spotting more now. My boobs still hurt and I'm very nauseous, but I'm not holding out much hope even though I'm only 10 dpo.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hey everyone! Well it was my anniversary yesterday and I was hoping for a bfp but it was a bfn :(. But after dtd, I thought for sure I would be spotting this close to af (I'm due Sunday)...NOTHING! But my temp did drop this morning...UGH!!

Athena: You are still early! You never know...good luck :)

Prowife: I will be O'ing the week of Christmas too.

Omgbaby: I think acting like a 22 yr old is a good thing! Heck I think the same thing all the time although I'm 29 lol. I keep thinking having the damn drink...screw ttc! Obviously not caring works for many individuals when conceiving a baby. But then another voice is like but what if that is what is preventing you from conceiving lol. It is like an angel and devil on my shoulder. But I do think it is a good idea :)

Al: What medications did you try this last cycle that helped with no sore boobs and such? 

Also prowife did you like having a progesterone supplement? I keep thinking about changing something up. I just got my gummy prenatals and I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## al335003

Nikki I was on 50 mg Clomid and then a (hcg) trigger shot (pregnyl). Also- I take the Kroger brand prenatal gummy vitamins and love them because they don't have any iron so there's no constipation side effect! Sorry about your bfn :( hugs


----------



## ProfWife

@Nikki - It definitely affected my temps. Waiting to see if I still get the tail-end brown bleeding my doc believes is caused by being deficient in progesterone (and estrogen in his opinion). I'll use it for the full 3 month cycle he prescribed. 

Appt one week from today to follow up.


----------



## omgbaby

nikkilucky77 said:


> Hey everyone! Well it was my anniversary yesterday and I was hoping for a bfp but it was a bfn :(. But after dtd, I thought for sure I would be spotting this close to af (I'm due Sunday)...NOTHING! But my temp did drop this morning...UGH!!
> 
> Athena: You are still early! You never know...good luck :)
> 
> Prowife: I will be O'ing the week of Christmas too.
> 
> Omgbaby: I think acting like a 22 yr old is a good thing! Heck I think the same thing all the time although I'm 29 lol. I keep thinking having the damn drink...screw ttc! Obviously not caring works for many individuals when conceiving a baby. But then another voice is like but what if that is what is preventing you from conceiving lol. It is like an angel and devil on my shoulder. But I do think it is a good idea :)
> 
> Al: What medications did you try this last cycle that helped with no sore boobs and such?
> 
> Also prowife did you like having a progesterone supplement? I keep thinking about changing something up. I just got my gummy prenatals and I LOVE THEM!!

Totally agree. Lol I figured atleast one cycle I'll do whatever I want. Lol
I think you were the one talking about temp outside. 
Its been really cold here. Freezing.
Snow & ice. It sucks. This morning it was 13° F. I don't know what that is in C.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I hope the spotting was just from dtd. Snuggling under a warm blanket is just about one of the best things to do! :) It's 37F here right now. We had a night where it was 12F a few days ago. Stay warm! 

@al335003 :hugs: I'm sorry. I'm glad you didn't have af cramps though. That's always like insult to injury. I truly do believe that it will happen for you and that this new plan will work! I really hope this is the cycle! Enjoy your time off!! It's great that you will both be able to relax and enjoy that time and hopefully create a little baby! :thumbup:

@athena87 Happy Birthday! :cake: I hope you have a great day! I hope it's not af. Your temps are still high to have the spotting. :hugs:

@nikkilucky77 Happy Anniversary! :happydance: I hope your temp is back up tomorrow. I also love the gummy prenatals. They are so much easier to eat. :thumbup: Is it kind of odd that I look forward to them? :blush: They have nice flavors. :haha: 

@ProfWife Is it heavy brown bleeding or brown spotting that he believes is caused by being deficient in progesterone and estrogen? I'd never heard of that. I hope you have a good follow up. :thumbup:


----------



## newbie2013

Had nothing since, hopeful, but temp dropped from 36.68 to 36.54 this morning. It was cold in our room but doubtful that had anything to do with it.

Plan for next cycle: as soon as af comes, dh is going to see an andrologist. I'm switching multivitamins because the new box states at the top "not to be used during first trimester". Haven't noticed that warming before, so I stopped taking them immediately. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful, the estrogen he got from a blood test...progesterone, too. However, he was already suspecting it as my charting shows more than 3 days of brown spotting/light bleeding at the end of every cycle. According to the NaPro system he and his wife teach for natural family planning, that's a sign that progesterone drops too early. I'm going to ask for more explanation if I don't get that this go around.

Grr...I'm really irrititated ladies. Why can't others in the forum be as sweet, loving and kind as this thread is? I vented a little bit in a LTTC and got reamed out about being judgemental because I went on about a friend who was ntnp, and it took them some time (the same one who told me she understands how I feel about not conceiving because she couldn't breastfeed). Apparently I can only be honestly who I am in here and one other thread...so much for a supportive community beyond individual threads. Yikes! (And now I'm going to go through my day feeling like crud for being upset at our situation since it hasn't been as long as others...apparently unless it's been multiple years I'm not allowed to be frustrated or depressed.)


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: sorry profwife that your frustrations weren't received well. I love that the women on this thread are always so supportive and uplifting. Feel free to vent here...no judgments.


----------



## want2bemommy

I agree- this forum is gold


----------



## want2bemommy

There is always someone who has it better/worse than you, but that doesn't mean you aren't allowed to have feelings- people often forget that...


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks ladies. Once again proof-positive (as if any of us needed "proof") that you are all wonderful and amazing.

BTW - it's in the upper 70s (F) here in FL. Come on down if you want some warmth!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 Oh no! Which multivitamins were you taking? I'm sorry about the lower temp. :hugs:

@ProfWife I have definitely read some threads that are rude and outrageous. I think it's terrible that there are people who just say things to hurt you or to make you feel bad. It's like they feel so bad already and want you to feel the same way. You will definitely not get that here! :friends: We all deserve a good vent now and then and have our own problems regardless of how long it takes us. I hope you didn't feel too bad today. I don't think anyone should make someone feel bad about feeling bad about his/her situation just because it's not "as bad" as someone else's situation. It's all relative. Obviously the pain and frustration grows over time, but I think we all know how much we all want it here and how much time and effort we put in. You can and do feel exactly how you do and I'm sure all of those ladies could look back to where they were in relation to where you are and remember they were just as worried and frustrated at that point. (I would love some of that Florida warmth!!)

@want2bemommy You're right; people do often forget that everyone has feelings and they matter regardless if someone feels like he or she has more reason to be upset. :thumbup:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Pro wife sorry you have been upset. This thread us the best,so stay here and we will support you. 
What is a ltttcer anyway? 6months, one year, two years? I also found it hard on those threads so that's why I started my own journal where I have found support equal to here.(probably because it's mainly been you guys! Lol) 
Think this is my 28 month trying. I remember the worry and stress at 6 months, then a years etc. last christmas I was so upset about not being pregnant, this year slightly less so. Its a bumpy road whatever stage you are at and then the ride will continue when we do get pregnant. 


My testing date is 28th of dec,although I my be naughty and test Christmas Day. 

Picked up my clomid and start that before new year and iui is booked for jan. They are going to scan me regularly from day eight so will be interested to see what's going on in there! 

Apparently it's all about the spouts for us ttcers this christmas! I saw a flyer at the clinic


----------



## burgbrandy

Well, I took my last dose of soy yesterday. Should o around Thursday. Trying to just relax this cycle, even though I'm still temping, charting, and using opks. :)


----------



## ProfWife

In a much better mood today. Four days until break (and my doctor's appointment). A friend of mine who used the same doc until she moved away a few years back. He apparently has some other ideas regarding how to address the issues that I might be facing (cortisone for stress, other tests to check for for hostile environments, etc.). I'm going to push for more tests and answers to make sure that there isn't anything extra going on.


----------



## athena87

Thank you hopeful :)

I had the shittiest birthday ever. Af started, had to go to a cookie swap and a tacky sweater party. Was talking to a friend about my situation and she basically said it took us 4 years to get pregnant so suck it up, but she already had one child so it's not exactly the same. She's sweet, but she's what I like to call a one-upper, you tell a story and she's got to tell one better. Doesn't matter what it is or she's done everything you talk about or she will tell you how she did it better. I drank way too much even though it wasn't all that much, but when you haven't really drank in a while it hits you hard. When we came home I was really upset and dh held me while I cried and cried because I really thought this was our month and it's not and it just sucks. So I had a pity party and it didn't make me feel one lick better. I've really been struggling lately. I've tried to give it to God, but it's really hard.


----------



## ProfWife

@Athena - virtual hugs. I have been there completely. Let yourself grieve. In every story in Scripture where there are women struggling with infertility, they cried, too. Not a single tear goes unnoticed - even when we feel like our prayers are bouncing off the walls.

I hate that your birthday had to be like that. It does make it worse emotionally. I really wish all of us actually lived near each other. We could just show up on the door step with a good movie, a bottle of wine and some chocolates...and not even a word would need to be said as we understand each other completely.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear that things are rough for you athena. Its okay to take a moment to feel bad about the situation and to feel the way that you do. I hope that tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## athena87

Thanks ladies. I think I'm going to try progesterone cream this cycle does anyone have any suggestions for a good one?


----------



## ProfWife

athena, my natural family planning lady recommended me to go to this site and pick one they recommended if my doc wouldn't prescribe some (https://www.johnleemd.com/store/resource_progesterone.html) 

I used the Emerita Pro-Gest one cycle. No ill effects, but not 100% convinced it changed anything significantly. However, my BBT was raised quite a bit.

I've since been put on bio-identical compounded progesterone suppositories by my doc. Those I noticed a difference the first night I used them.


----------



## Kalush

Profwife - :hugs: about the reaction on a different thread. Like others have said, feel free to vent here. We're here for you. Glad you are feeling better today. It sounds like this Doctor could be just what you need. It's always good when they want to check out the whole picture. It'll be interesting to see if the progesterone stops your spotting at the end. I have about 3-4 days of light/spotting at the end, I assume I have low progesterone so it makes sense to me. 

Lazydaisy - It sounds like you guys have a good plan in place. Hopefully all the scanning will lead to some answers. 

Burgbrandy - Good luck trying to relax. 

Athena - :hugs: I'm so sorry you had such a horrible day. Sometimes a good cry can do wonders, other times it takes so much effort to keep moving and change your thoughts to positive ones. I hope this week is a better one for you.


----------



## ProfWife

@ Kalush - the lady ended up apologizing for jumping on me (she assumed that I was saying those who weren't temping, doing kits, etc. weren't actually trying or going through any pain). While that is not what I meant, I do think that if you aren't willing to help yourself, you are almost guaranteeing it will take longer - as that is generally what the stats say. Doesn't make it hurt any less, though.

As far as the tail end brown bleeding, I'm on Day 4 of my cycle today. Normally I'd be at the brown stage already. However, it hasn't happened yet. I'm really light though. I guess we'll see what doc thinks in 5 days.


----------



## pathos

i cannot be around so often. still busy with renovation and i think we will have to postpone moving to the end of jan :nope:

profwife, athena i am sorry to hear that you both had bad days. i hope you feel better by now.


----------



## ProfWife

Was good, but now not so much. Just found out one sister is going to be with her in-laws on Christmas Day...so she's going to be with my parents the day after Christmas. Now the other sister is debating on which day she wants to be with our parents. I can ONLY be there Christmas Eve and Christmas Day as we fly out the morning after Christmas (everyone knew this year was "on" year for a home Christmas months ago). So, I get to see only my parents on Christmas Day - which means no Christmas dinner and no need for any pictures.

Basically, Christmas is now a wash for me. At least both sisters have their children home. To have a Christmas at home is still happy for them...Christmas at home is yet another reminder of our childlessness. Yay. The only thing I was looking forward to taken away as well. (BTW - both sisters live 20-30 minutes from our parents...so it's not exactly a long trek. They could both be there both days without issue.)

Guess overall it shouldn't matter...just one more disappointment in an otherwise sad year for me.


----------



## athena87

We are making sure we can do what we can to rock this next cycle. I ordered my Clomid, going to take 100 mg this cycle. Ordered dh fertilaid. Ordered ov tests, assortment of pregnancy tests, something that is supposed to lower your stress hormone to help balance other hormones and I'm going to try progesterone cream this cycle. I'm really wondering if I'm having another chemical, it's been super clotty like last cycle and I started 11 dpo. Either that or it's a luteal phase defect and I'm hoping either way the progesterone will help.


----------



## ProfWife

What did you find that lowers stress hormones? I need some of that normally for the school year! ;-)

Just don't drive yourself crazy.

I've been super clotty every cycle for a number of years. I think it just happens for some.

Would your doc consider prescribing a progesterone supplement?


----------



## athena87

It's called rhodiola rosea.

I'm not too happy with my dr and may be finding a new one soon so idk about the progesterone.

The only other time besides the past 2 cycles I've had large clots was a cycle I took provera.


----------



## athena87

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/768567-rhodiola-rosea-arctic-root.html


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I updated your testing date. I can understand the temptation to test on Christmas. I hope you get your BFP! :thumbup: I'm glad to see you are moving forward with the plan for January if needed. I think it will be a big step forward! What was the flyer about?

@burgbrandy I hope you are able to relax this cycle then. The holidays might help keep you busy and could be a fun distraction. How are you settling in? Good luck! :flower:

@ProfWife Four days until break!! :happydance: I really hope you get more answers and support from the doctor. I'm glad he is open to looking into other options. :hugs: I think it would be great if we all lived near each other too. You all are such a great support system and such kind ladies. I hope you get your Christmas plans worked out with everyone. 

@athena87 :hugs: I hate that af came and especially on your birthday and with all those events. That's the worst! I think it's a bad mindset to tell someone to suck it up and basically say it doesn't matter until it's taken you as long as her to get pregnant. That's not true. It's not a pity party either. It's completely understandable. I'm so glad your husband was there to comfort you. I do believe it will happen for you. I know the waiting hurts and I hope your wait is almost over. 

@pathos I know building/renovation is tough and definitely takes a long time. It seems you get one thing finished only to start the next thing. It took us a while when we were building, putting in the septic/pipes/electricity, and finishing it all. It can definitely be stressful. I hope you're able to move as soon as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## omgbaby

nikkilucky77 - Happy belated Anniversary!! I just kind of skimmed through posts so did af end up coming for you or is she still away?

Hopeful2014 - OMG!! DID YOU WATCH OUAT!! I cried!! How can they do this to us! Lol March 9th is TOO FAR AWAY!! :cry::growlmad::nope::wacko:

ProfWife - I'm sorry that happened to you in the other thread. This is pretty much the only thread I read and reply to because everyone is so nice in here. And nobody judges anyone. Or if they do they don't voice their opinions. Yes, I'll come to Florida! Lol woke up to snow today

Lazydaisys - FX for you Christmas present BFP!

athena87 - Happy belated birthday! Sorry it went badly! My sister's boyfriend is a one-upper. I really dislike him! I hate one-uppers. 

AFM - af still here. OH & I pulled an all nighter on Saturday which left me in bed til 3!! on Sunday! Lol actually OH woke me up, he thought I was already awake but then once he realized I wasn't he said he knew I wouldn't wake up unless he woke me! Lol I'm hoping af will be gone soon.


----------



## athena87

I am so irritated right now. A lady posted a test on ctp. It is obviously an old frer that the urine dried in the test line, I asked her if it was old and she tried to say her urine was extremely dark. I look at her other tests and she posted one a few days before that she is 6 weeks and on this test she posted she was 13 dpo. I got accused of being rude to her because her test is obviously positive. And this same person said I had been bothering the girl that posted the test for a while when I've never posted on her tests before.


----------



## ProfWife

So she's pregnant but just still posting tests? Weird! 

Oooo.... T-3 days...I think I can make it...


----------



## al335003

Well I just started my Clomid for this cycle- time seems to be flying by... No time to be sad for me 

I hope things turn around for you Athena and Profwife ((hugs)))


----------



## athena87

Profwife yea a week ago she was 6 weeks but now she is 4 weeks wth? So I look through her tests and she has posted hundreds her dpo always changes and then she says she had a miscarriage. -_-


----------



## ProfWife

Sounds like a poser who just wants to get attention. Granted, perhaps this is someone who truly did go off the deep end a little after a miscarriage or still birth and is trying to continue to have a happy bubble in spite of the loss? (I'd err on the side of someone just wanting attention...but I am a bit cynical.)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hey ladies! I had some catching up to do!! I got AF :(....right on schedule...ovuline said Sunday and Sunday morning it was here. I like that I'm regular but come on...I just want to be prego!!!

Prowife: I agree...this thread is gold and I would love to come to Florida!

Athena: Sorry your bday was cruddy :(

Burgbrandy: Sounds like you have a plan...I'm not sure what I want to do this cycle


----------



## Kalush

Profwife - I hope you guys can get all the Christmas plans squared away. 

Athena - That seems like a very strange person. I would tend to agree with profwife, but I can be a little on the cynical also. 

Nikki- Sorry about af. Hope the new year will bring a bunch of new bfps.

I can't believe Christmas is going to be here so soon. This week is going to go by so quickly. We are heading to my parents for a week on Sunday and I am so excited! It hasn't really been that long, I flew out there with DD 6 months ago for a few days. The trips just seem to go by so quickly, trying to visit with everyone we have to when we go back. I'm still trying to arrange a couple get togethers, so I know this trip will be no different. I'm hoping it will help this month go by quickly so I can see if the less nursing and vitex is helping things at all.


----------



## athena87

I think the lady has munchausen or something isn't quite right with her. If it's for attention then she has wasted a lot of money. It was bothering me though that this other person said I had bothered the lady before so I went through her tests and nothing from me, but I found her member test post, which if you aren't familiar with countdowntopregnancy is where you can post anonymously, but if you post a comment on it it isn't anonymous which is how I figured out they were hers. So I did comment on one of those months ago because she was posting test after test with different dpo I guess not realizing you could look at them all. I'm wondering if she is both ladies now. She has posted 400+ tests since February. No time for ovulation between all of these tests either.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I did watch OUAT. :thumbup: I was waiting to see if you did too! What a surprise ending! I hope the one character is not actually gone. I was waiting to see who was at the door. It's definitely going to be a bit different. March is so far away. 

@athena87 People can be so strange! :dohh:

@ProfWife I know the countdown before Christmas break is amazing! I hope you have such a relaxing time. :thumbup:

@al335003 I'm glad time is flying by! It always helps when you can start preparing for the next cycle. This could be the beginning! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 :hugs: I hate af! I hope this your last visit for a while. 

@Kalush I really hope less frequent nursing and the vitex is helping! :thumbup: I also can't believe how quickly December is going by. Christmas will be here so soon. I'm not even finished shopping. I usually finish so early, but I plan to finish everything on Wednesday! I hope you have fun on your trip!


----------



## ProfWife

Athena, she could be taking the tests from other sites (just saving the pictures). Isn't there a way to report the poster to the website. There certainly seems to be an issue there.


----------



## athena87

I don't know why she would be stealing them every test she posts is either negative or an evap. When she first started she said she had 4 mc's then it changed to 3 then to 2 then she had no children but then on some tests she says her husband and her daughter can see the line. She always says it's confirmed by bloodwork or a digi but she never posts the digi even though people have asked her too. The test I just commented on a few days ago was a frer that was old, it was yellow and the line was where the urine had settled I asked her if it was old trying to be nicer than just telling her what it was and she tried to say it was yellow from her urine being dark. And then these other women jumped in saying I was being rude that we are supposed to be supportive of each other. It's insane. I did send a message to the website about them but who knows if anything will be done about it.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Sounds really bizarre Athena!

How is everyone doing? Is anyone is the tww yet? :)


----------



## ProfWife

Not yet. Just on CD 6 for me. Negative OPK (duh). Kind of hoping I'm blessed with an early O as we will be in and out of town next week. 

1.5 days left of the school week! AHHH! Too much to grade!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I hope the grading and the entering of grades doesn't take too long. :dohh: I also hope you get an early O! 

AFM I'm good. I'm so behind on Christmas shopping, but I plan to finish soon. Then I'll have to wrap them! :haha: I can't believe Christmas is almost a week away. I'm glad my shows are taking a break for the holidays because I have so many others that I need to catch up on from the dvr. My dvr is actually at 6% free space! I've been seeing so many Christmas specials on TV and I want to watch some of them too. I think the Charlie Brown Christmas is on soon. We had that big ice/snow storm a couple of weeks ago, but we are supposed to be getting warmer weather over the next few days. I'm excited because the ice is finally melting off of my porch. :haha: My husband made us a walkway from the door to the steps, but the porch was still covered on the side until some started melting today.


----------



## melann13

@Hopeful, my DH is a computer engineer and so he attached a massive external hard drive to our DVR, so at any given time there's probably 200 things recorded, most of which we'll never watch, but it's nice to have options! :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

:xmas17::xmas15::xmas11::xmas9::xmas7::xmas5::xmas3::xmas1::xmas2::xmas6::xmas17::xmas15:

What do you think?? I got a smiley on a clear blue ovulation test on Friday morning which was my day 12. No smiley late on day 11 and no smileys after the morning one on day 12. Then my cbfmonitor gave me egg picture day 16 and day 17?? 

Strange. I thought you ovulated up to 48 hours after smiley?? I had four days between. 

Dtd Friday pm, Saturday pm, Monday am and Tuesday pm! I'm exhausted lol

Maybe my test day will be more like a the 30th. Will give my plan to Christmas Day testing a miss.


Re:sprouts flyer
The fertility clinic were promoting enjoying festive sprouts as they are the best way to get ttc nutrients. I can't stand them I ate three for lunch today and they were disgusting.

Swapped my normal cup of tea for raspberry tea as it's suppose to improve quality of lining?? 
Maybe I'm going mad, but I'm in good spirits today.


----------



## ProfWife

Oddly enough, I had a flashing smiley this morning. Only the second day using it. It should be WAY too early for me. I guess who knows.

I'm losing 5 students at the semester break, gaining one. So, I'm just a mixed bag of emotions right now.


----------



## Kalush

Profwife - Good luck with the grading. Do you get a couple of weeks off then? Maybe you will get your wish for an early O. 

Hopeful - Hope the rest of your Christmas shopping goes well. I think I'm done, minus the hat I keep forgetting to get for DH. I really should try to get it for him before we leave, he lost his and is going to need one in the fun below zero weather at my parents. 

Lazydaisy - No idea what the smile faces mean. Sounds like you guys covered yoru bases and are in the tww wait though, so exciting! The 30th sounds like a good day to test, would be a fun way to start the new year. I had to look up what you meant by festive sprout, we're having some tonight. I love them roasted. I also had to look up what was meant by squash as a drink today. Enjoy your tea. 

Is everyone else ready for Chrsitmas? I have my lists sitting in front me of. Errands to run, packing, and chores for the next couple days. 
I am ready to be done with this horrible headache. Hoping it'll only last 3 days again this month so that I'm halfway through.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@melann13 I'm not sure how many things we have recorded, but we have several seasons of shows. :haha: We had the entire Gilmore Girls on there, but we are finally in the final season! I think we have things that we'll never watch too. I guess we'll eventually decide which to watch and which to delete. 

@Lazydaisys I love those emoticons especially the one building the snowman! I've never used those ovulation tests, but I thought it was 48 hours too. Perhaps you might have geared up to ovulate and then it was delayed? It sounds like you have covered the bases! I updated you to the 30th. Good luck! I love the good mood! :)

@ProfWife I've heard those might take a while to get to know you, but I'm not sure. That might be why it seems early. One more day, right?! :happydance:

@Kalush I finished my shopping today! :happydance: I was so tired and my lower back was aching from standing and walking so much by the time I got home. :dohh: I'm happy to be finished, but now I'll have to wrap them. Good luck with the errands and chores. I know it's a busy time. I'll start baking at the beginning of the week. I hope your headache goes away soon. :hugs:


AFM I had a scan today and she said it's a baby girl. I would love either because as we all know it's such a blessing and health is the most important thing. Plus we figured after all the tries and all the time it took that she was a strong fighter and deserved to be whichever she wanted! I hope you're all staying warm and are enjoying the holidays. I am happy to be finished with my shopping. The stores are packed and crazy. I was so surprised because it was mid-day on a Wednesday and it seemed everyone was out. :shrug:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats on team :pink: hopeful!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Congrats Hopeful!!! Yay :)

Prowife: Ugh that is hard when you lose students. Good luck grading! We don't really have grades due right now but I do having assessments due. Funny how each grade has different workloads but workloads all the same.

Kalush: Hope your headaches go away! I hate headaches :(

Right now I am cd 5 and af is almost gone. I am giving up on temping and opks...I just don't care about them anymore...seems like it hasn't helped the last year so why would it now? Sorry I was really hoping I would be prego by now....like all of us :(. My friend just announced she is expecting...I am so happy for her but depressed all the same. I start to wonder if I EVER will get prego. Sorry for sad post...just how I feel today.


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats on team pink hopeful!
Second day of positive opks! should o today or tomorrow. Plan on bding tonight. this morning was super positive! Lots of ewcm today too. Ovaries are both achy and my hips are even sore. Let's hope this tww goes by quick with the holidays! I plan on waiting til new years eve to test!


----------



## melann13

Sounds fantastic Burgbrandy! Good luck!


----------



## al335003

Congrats Hopeful!! Picked out any names yet?


----------



## athena87

Congrats hopeful, I want either obviously but I really want a little girl. 

Afm I'm going to give fertilitea a shot along with the rhodiola. I've had it for a while but never gave it a true shot. So I figure I can try it til I get my Clomid and maybe I won't need the Clomid. I'm also going to focus on eating better and exercising.


----------



## ProfWife

Congrats hopeful! Now you can focus on names! 

AFM, I used another opk and it was negative. I'm guessing that the one time I used the advanced digital in the afternoon threw it off. So, I'm going to get another one and use it properly (I'd started a bit early in my cycle anyway. We are DONE for the semester. Almost 3 weeks off. Doctor's appointment and appointment with my natural family planning contact tomorrow. We will see if they have any insights...


----------



## Hopeful2014

@OurLilFlu Thanks! :)

@nikkilucky77 Thanks! Good luck with finishing the assessments. Are you almost out for a winter break? I hope you have a great break too! Don't feel bad about being upset. It's completely understandable. :hugs: I know it will happen for you! I'm sure you have an idea of when O usually happens so you can just go by that instead of opks and temping. I hope af leaves soon and you can get into this next cycle. I hope it's the one!

@burgbrandy Thanks! I updated your date. Those sound like great ovulation signs! I hope the holidays serve as a wonderful distraction! Good luck! :flower:

@al335003 Thanks! We were much closer to a boy name because the first name would be my husband's (passed from his grandfather, to his father, and to him) and we were almost settled on the middle name. We had to give up our favorite girl name a while ago because too many people around us chose something similar. We are making lists and trying names out now. :) How are you?

@athena87 Thanks! That sounds like a good plan. Let us know what you think about those. Will you not be using Clomid this time? Good luck! I hope you get your baby girl! :flower:

@ProfWife Thanks! Congrats on being finished for the semester! :happydance: I hope you get to sleep late in the morning! Good luck at your appointments. I REALLY hope they do have some insights and a plan for you!


----------



## athena87

Well I'm out of Clomid so I had to order more and it takes a while to get here and I'm sure it will take longer since it's so close to Christmas so I figured is try this til then.


----------



## al335003

Hopeful: I'm sure whatever name you pick it will be beautiful! I'm in the opposite boat- we have a for-sure girl name picked out but struggle to agree on a boy name... But I guess we shouldn't worry about that until we get our BFP! hehehe

I'm taking my last dose of Clomid today and should be able to do the trigger shot and ovulate either Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday. DH is officially on a stay-cation until January 6th and I'm counting down the hours! I feel very relaxed and just kind of "whatever-ish" about this cycle. I'm going to just relax, spending time at home and with family and try not to get all caught-up in the TTC stuff... But don't get me wrong there will be lots of BDing going on! Hahaha 

If AF doesnt show I should test January 8th.

I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## ProfWife

Doc took FOREVER today (I didn't see him until 1.5 hours after my appointment was scheduled!). 

He likes the way my charts looked. He wants to test this cycle's progesterone levels about a week after ovulation. He is considering adding in a few potential layers to the progesterone. He is worried that I might have a low grade infection, but can't test until my next cycle. There's another medication he is suggesting, but I'm not 100% sure I'll take it. All that said, he said that last month's reaction from my BBT and NaPro tracking show a clear and undeniable strong ovulation. He thinks that this month might be our best month in a while based on my charts. Let's just hope we get plenty of time together in.

CD9 for me. I got a new advanced digital kit to use in the morning but I'm also using a standard OPK as well. Looks like I'm going to ovulate while we're up with his family.


----------



## Kalush

It sounds like a lot of us are getting ready for fertile time. So happy bding to everyone! Merry Christmas!

Profwife - Sounds like things are looking good. Hope you can find some alone time away from his family.

Al - Sounds like a great attitude. Hope you have a great time with dh and your staycation, it sounds great! 

Nikki - :hugs: It's okay to feel sad about it. It can be really hard to wait and then keep waiting. Glad af is almost gone, hope she takes a really long vacation this time. 

Hopeful - Congrats on the girl! Little girls are so much fun. Picking names, exciting! We had our girl name picked out really early, boy name took a long time. I was convinced she was a boy, we didn't find out. We're already talking about girl names, still have the couple boy names we liked from last time.

I am finally feeling better, only a slight annoyance of a headache and only occasionally dizzy/lightheaded. Such an annoying time to not be feeling great. Think DD and I are ready for the trip. Travling with DH drives me nuts, so going to bed and hoping he doesn't wake me up whenever he finishes whatever nonsense he decided had to be done tonight. It's kind of funny, the first time we were tcc I was ready for it to take a long time. DH has an issue which can cause infertility. This time I figured 6-9 months. The plan is to stop bf DD after her birthday, so maybe 6-9 months after that.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@athena87 Good plan! I'm sending you good luck with or without Clomid! :thumbup: 

@al335003 I made name lists before the BFP but I was always silly and nervous about jinxing it so I never settled on anything in particular. :dohh: I hope you get your Christmas baby! It's great that you're relaxed and that you both have some time off together. :thumbup: to lots of bding. :) I hope the relaxed atmosphere and the holidays add to that. I updated your date! GOOD LUCK!!

@ProfWife I'm sorry you had to wait for your appointment. :dohh: I know that can be annoying sometimes. I'm sooo glad to hear that your charts are looking better and that this could be the best month in a while! I know you'll be away, but I really hope you can find some time together. Perhaps wake up earlier than the others and sneak it in or try to wait an hour or so after you think everyone's asleep. Perhaps have lots of quick sessions. :haha: Good luck! :)

@Kalush Thanks! :) I think we're getting close to a name. I hope you got some rest tonight and that you have a great trip! I'm sorry it's taking longer than you wanted. It sucks when our bodies don't do what they should. I hope it doesn't take much longer.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, Hopeful, on team :pink:

:wave: Hi everyone, still NTNP (even though my doctor has me temping and doing OPKs, because my cycles are still messed up). Ovulating really late, but normal LPs. Technically, I am somewhere into cycle 14 now. I'm really not too bothered about not being pregnant anymore - at all. We added a low-dose of hydrocortisone (HC) and took away one of my thyroid meds. It seems I wasn't using the replacement hormones for my thyroid because I had a low cortisol level. I'm just focusing on getting my hormones sorted out, imagine my cycles will let me know when we've achieved that and definitely not getting any hopes up for a pregnancy until all of this is dealt with. The up-side, I haven't had an energy crash since starting the HC and even though I'm only a week into this cycle, I feel like my body is working better in all departments. Can't quite explain it, I just feel almost normal and less sickly. 

For the ladies looking at supplements for stress hormones: get your levels checked before supplementing anything - just my $0.02. Anyone that looked at me without checking my labs would have assumed I had a high cortisol (stress hormone) level and I have a mild deficiency (just below normal range). The stress response/ inflammatory hormones parallel the reproductive ones and by messing with one side of things, you can absolutely affect the other. You don't want to try to help yourself and accidentally delay your efforts in the process! 

FX for everyone still testing and for those who are already onto 2014, best of luck on your BFPs in the new year!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Glad you are doing ok clandestine xxx


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine...the hydrocortisone is also on the plate for me...depending on my energy and crashes due to stress. Let me know how it continues to work for you. Another of my friends was on it and it worked beautifully for her.

Hubby is napping next to me at our get away hotel. It's not anything fancy, but it's a change of pace that he definitely needs. It has been a beastly week at work for him. I'm not in the best of moods, but I think he's trying to make it a good weekend trip in spite of lack of planning. 

How are everyone's Christmas plans shaping up?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX :hi: Thanks! I'm really glad the hydrocortisone seems to be helping. I hope it's not long until your hormones get sorted out. I know it must be exhausting and so frustrating. Yay for feeling better! I really hope you start the new year feeling better and that it lasts throughout the year!

@ProfWife It does feel nice just to have a change of pace and scenery sometimes. :thumbup: I hope you'll both able to rest and enjoy the weekend. My Christmas plans are good, although we will miss a couple of our usual parties. I have all the gifts, but I still need to wrap them. I love this time of year, but it's so hectic. How are your plans?


----------



## ProfWife

I'm doing a homemade Christmas this year to avoid the shopping centers. So, lots of doilies and crocheted stars. So far, I'm about halfway through. (I'd have more time but husband's injured foot has required me to drive pretty much our whole trip.). The city lights of the place we're visiting were beautiful last night. I saw two old friends and their new son walking down the main trek of the city (with several hundred others!). Due to length of waits, we ended up eating at a window table of the restaurant we always wanted to visit. So, all in all we have had a good trip. Double Christmas dinners tonight an hour and a half apart...should be a heavy eating night!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lazydaisys: thanks!

@ProfWife: we started me on 5 mg of HC (due to low cortisol/ high ACTH), after trying a DHEA supplement experiment that worked too well and took me from cortisol deficient to EXCESS cortisol. After that bottomed out, I was getting debilitating fatigue again - so we're trying the HC. It increased the biological effect of the T3 thyroid meds I was taking, so now on the HC (2.5 mg AM and 2.5 mg at lunchtime) and only the T4 thyroid replacement (synthroid/ levothyroxine). I have been doing REALLY well on it. No crashes, until today, when I missed my mid-day dose. It's still just crazy, because this is also why I always seemed to be unable to quit smoking. When I was smoking, my cortisol level was barely in the normal range (like kissing the bottom of it). Every time I tried to quit, I would get SO TIRED I felt like I was dying and my heart rate would drop from 70-80s to mid 50s to mid 60s. Turns out, when I quit the cortisol level bottomed out. So instead of smoking (been off cigarettes since 08/19/13)... been actually treated my medical issue with medicine... keeping my fingers crossed, but so far, so good! 

Why did they put your friend on it? Also curious why they are considering it for you. Before my present doctor, no one ever checked my cortisol level before, so it was really surprising that this has been an issue, basically my entire life (like I needed days or a week to "recover" after serious stress or illness). 

@Hopeful: not kidding about the "exhausting" part, before this, I was having days where I was so tired, I honestly felt like I was dying. FX things keep improving. I miss being myself and having enough energy to engage my life. I still want a baby, but not nearly as much as I want to be able to make it through every day in a week like a normal person (LOL, or at least as normal of a person as I can be).


----------



## Kalush

Profwife - So glad you are having a good trip so far. Hope the food was good. I love homemade gifts. 

Clandestine - Great to hear from your. It's great to hear you are feeling better. So glad you found a doctor that has been able to help. Have a great Christmas!

Afm - We made it to my parents. All of our flights went smoothly, which is great. A lot better than last year. Started to have fertile signs yesterday, figure o will be between Tuesday and Thursday. I hope that is the timeframe at least. Poor DH though, woke up today with the flu. Hope he feels better tomorrow since we really need some sneaky bathroom bding action. It would be nice if he is better to enjoy Christmas at least, don't want him to miss out on all the delicious food.


----------



## newbie2013

I haven't posted in a while, mainly because I've had a busy few days. DH's sister arrived from abroad on Wednesday with her DH and 3yo. He's adorable but was hugely jetlagged and they were staying with us (the 3yo was walking up at 3-4am!). AF was also being a pain - hung around for 7 days! It wasn't heavy, but I just kept spotting. Gone now and bding started. Nikky - we're cycle buddies again!!!

I hope you are all enjoying the festive season. I still can't quite get used to Christmas being in winter. You'd think after 6 years in the Northern hemisphere I'd be used to it! I'm looking forward to speaking to my niece and nephew on skype on Christmas day. I hope they like the pressies I got for them (thank goodness I got that sorted during summer when I was there, so I don't have to think about it). I've got two weddings over the next few days - one on Christmas Eve and the other on the 27th. Aside from that, we generally take things easy at this time of year.

Enjoy getting ready and spending time with your families!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife Yum! I hope the dinners were great. I prefer my husband to drive most of the time, but I am always the direction provider and never feel I can look away. :haha: I haven't seen any big lights yet. I hope I can before the season is over, although we're probably only leaving the house one more time before Christmas (besides the quick drive to in-laws). The shopping centers are mad so it's probably best to avoid. :haha: 

@ClandestineTX I hate that you had a mid-day crash. It's good to know that it probably happened because you missed your dose, which should mean that's the problem and you're on your way to fixing it. I definitely understand wanting to get everything sorted with yourself first. I think once that's finished that you will be on your way. :)

@Kalush I'm glad you had safe flights. I feel so bad for your husband. I know having the flu is the worst and it's terrible for it to happen around the holidays. I had the flu for four days during Thanksgiving week last year. I hope it's only a 24 hour flu and that you're able to have some sneaky bathroom bding. :) 

@newbie2013 :hi: I'm glad af is gone and the bd has started. :thumbup: Isn't Skype amazing? It's so neat that we are able to communicate in the ways we can now. Have fun at the weddings! I bet a Christmas time wedding is beautiful if done with Christmas colors/flowers. My sister-in-law got married in early December and the church she got married at had it all decorated for Christmas so it was very pretty.


----------



## ProfWife

@Clandestine - She was under lots of stress and her cortisone levels were freaking out. So, they supplemented to support her so that her body wouldn't constantly fluctuate due to the stress. In my case, both versions (to supplement and to control) are on the table for me. We haven't pulled the bloodwork yet, but I get extreme fatigue. I can sleep for half a day, wake up, and go right back to sleep 4-5 hours later. So, after the progesterone cycles this month and next we're going to look at what else needs to be corrected if we're still not pregnant.

Well, looks like I'm getting my Christmas wish. No flashing smileys with the new test, just went from negative straight to solid smiley. The cheapie tests backed it up - positive yesterday and today. So, it looks like I'll O before we leave for his hometown. I'm actually thankful for that though. Less stress while we're up there!


----------



## melann13

@Profwife, Congrats, that's great! Get to BDing and have a blessed Christmas.


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies after the start of my miscarriage 17 days ago (10 days of bleeding) I have a positive O test after 3 days of testing. I am shocked that it all started again so soon. Really hoping for a rainbow baby soon. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Congrats hopeful on team pink. x


----------



## ProfWife

Lesh - somehow I missed that news. :( I am so sorry for your loss! Not the way you'd intended on spending Christmas. :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: lesh, I hope you get another BFP soon! 



ProfWife said:


> @Clandestine - She was under lots of stress and her cortisone levels were freaking out. So, they supplemented to support her so that her body wouldn't constantly fluctuate due to the stress. In my case, both versions (to supplement and to control) are on the table for me. We haven't pulled the bloodwork yet, but I get extreme fatigue. I can sleep for half a day, wake up, and go right back to sleep 4-5 hours later. So, after the progesterone cycles this month and next we're going to look at what else needs to be corrected if we're still not pregnant.
> 
> Well, looks like I'm getting my Christmas wish. No flashing smileys with the new test, just went from negative straight to solid smiley. The cheapie tests backed it up - positive yesterday and today. So, it looks like I'll O before we leave for his hometown. I'm actually thankful for that though. Less stress while we're up there!

I would make them test your levels first, since the DHEA took me from deficient (through normal for about a week) and then into excess cortisol levels, I went through the "symptoms" of both in less than a month's time. Excess cortisol will also create debilitating fatigue and is why testing before supplementing is so important. Another option for me, especially since the HC metabolizes so quickly, would be to try pregnenolone supplementation. It's the parent of cortisol, DHEA (the parent of testosterone and estrogen), protesterone, and aldosterone (and probably a few others). Allegedly, it will make what needs to be made without creating excesses here or there. There's a lot less research on it, and is much harder to dose, but it's something worth asking your doctor about. Some people with excess cortisol get DHEA deficiencies due to over-conversion of pregnenolone to cortisol; in my case I had a really good DHEA, testosterone, estrogen, and progesterone levels - just the cortisol deficiency. Hopefully, your doctor will test both of your levels and see what's up, as wonkiness in any of these areas are not that hard to fix, once the problem is identified!


----------



## ProfWife

I'm sure he will. He's very thorough. It was one of the many possibilities he wants to investigate if progesterone alone doesn't result in a pregnancy in 3 months.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hello everyone!! I hope everyone has a great Christmas :)

Newbie: Yay for us being cycle buddies again :). Are you doing anything different this cycle? 

Hopeful: I know how you feel about jinxing yourself with picked out names. I have a name for both and I always think...hmm...is this why I am not getting prego? I have a crib, changing table, etc and it makes me think I should just get rid of it all! Ok not but it does cross my mind!

Prowife: Have fun having sneaky sex ;)

Kalush: Hope you get used to winter :)...it is an adjustment I am sure. I can't imagine Christmas without snow...but after Christmas I would like it to disappear lol


----------



## ProfWife

Merry Christmas to us...a vandal threw a brick through our sliding glass door (our own brick! It was from our fire pit!). Thank God, no one came into the home and the police got here very quickly to make sure there was no one outside. Our neighbors were amazing (still awake!) and came over to our aid with getting the patio swept up and offering us plywood. Not exactly a good night...


----------



## mummy2o

Lesh I'm so sorry for you miscarriage. I know its horrible, really I do, but glad you got a positive OPK so quickly! My cycles took months to sort themselves out back to normal, plus I had some left over product in me as I didn't miscarry properly so it got the rest of it out when I tried to ovulate next month and doctor was more or less useless.

Prowife: Omg so sorry that someone did that to you. Your neighbours sounds awesome though. Mine would be the ones throwing the brick since he's mainly high on drugs.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife :happydance: Yay! I'm so glad you'll O before you leave! That will definitely be less stressful and the holidays might be a great distraction from the tww too. I'm so sorry to hear about what happened. That must have been so scary and now so infuriating. It's a real shame they were not able to catch the person. I'm glad you are safe. :hugs:

@lesh07 Thanks! I'm glad your body is seeming to regulate itself. Good luck! I really hope you get your rainbow very soon. :thumbup:

@ClandestineTX It's so nice to see you back here lately. :hugs:

@nikkilucky77 I was always afraid of getting things and picking names too. I think it's just one of the ways I tried to blame myself. I think you should keep the things and know that one day you will use them and that you're keeping them for a very special little baby. :D I agree about winter; I always seem to tolerate the colder temperatures and weather until after December and then I spend the next few months waiting for spring. :haha:



Happy Christmas Eve!! I must wrap presents and bake today to be ready for Christmas! :xmas23:


----------



## ProfWife

Well, two neighbors have cameras on their homes (two who didn't come out...after all, it was 1 am). We're going to check on that.

As the to who were awake came out to check on us, I had to tell them that the annual cookies I drop off were sadly on our table and covered in glass. So, there will be no cookie delivery this year. She said her Christmas gift was that the two of us were okay. Love my neighbors...


----------



## Hopeful2014

ProfWife said:


> Well, two neighbors have cameras on their homes (two who didn't come out...after all, it was 1 am). We're going to check on that.
> 
> As the to who were awake came out to check on us, I had to tell them that the annual cookies I drop off were sadly on our table and covered in glass. So, there will be no cookie delivery this year. She said her Christmas gift was that the two of us were okay. Love my neighbors...

I *really* hope they were able to capture the person on camera. It would make me feel better because it's not right that someone does that and it would also make me feel more comfortable. 

Your neighbors seem very kind. I hate that your cookies were ruined. :( It's true that your safety is the most important thing though.


----------



## al335003

Sorry to hear about that Profwife- I hope you catch the person/s involved... How scary

I would also like to say that these Clomid hot flashes are horrible!! Ugh :(


----------



## newbie2013

Merry Christmas ladies!!!! Hope we can all get some fun christmas bding done today ;-)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@al335003 :hugs: I hope the hot flashes pass quickly. What cd are you? 

@newbie2013 Merry Christmas! Good luck to you and all ladies for Christmas bding! :winkwink:



Ladies, 

I hope you all have a wonderful day whether you are spending it celebrating Christmas or not. I want to take today to say once again how much I appreciate you all and how glad I am to know each of you. I hope you each find something wonderful about your day. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!!!
 



Attached Files:







new-merry-christmas-picture-quotes.gif
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 2









106944.gif
File size: 99.3 KB
Views: 2









a-new-year-wishes.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

Merry Christmas everyone! Fingers crossed for some holiday bfps and all the luck in the New Years!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Merry christmas everybody. Sorry about the clomid hot flashes:-(((( ttc is rubbish lol xxxxx


----------



## al335003

Hope everyone is having a great Christmas! My day started out a little emotional but I was able to pull it together. I got to visit with my cousins and they have a 15 month old (who I don't see often) and she took right to me as soon as I walked in the door... It made me feel really good. I'm CD 14 today and am having right o pains, hope to make a baby tonight! Hahaha


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good luck for tonight. Christmas sparkly, magical baby dust to you xx


----------



## omgbaby

athena87 - that's crazy about that lady. I'm gonna say it's for attention as well!

Hopeful2014 - Happy 16 weeks! I know! I'm wondering what happened for him to be able to come back to her world! I really hope either her or Henry remember him so they can fix stuff. It sucks they all had to forget everything. :cry: Congrats on the baby girl!! I want a girl but of course either one is perfect!

nikkilucky77 - I totally agree with wondering if you'll ever get prego. I feel the same way sometimes. :hugs:

Kalush - Glad you had smooth flights! I hope your DH gets better soon so you two can have sneaky bathroom bd! Lol

ProfWife - Woohoo for your smiley! Hope you made a Christmas baby! :thumbup: Omg! That's horrible! I hope the cameras caught them. Some people are horrible. Last year someone through a brick through my cousins window, landed a few feet from her baby's crib. Thank God the baby was in their bedroom with them that night! Your neighbors sound amazing.

lesh07 - fx for your rainbow :hugs:


al335003 - hope you made a baby ! Lol

Afm - I, too had Christmas shopping to get done. Was telling my dad's side how I want a puppy and they starting asking what kind and such! So I'm hoping they get me one for my birthday! :happydance: OR I hope this guy emails me back about some cute ones I seen online. I feel like people just want so much money for puppies these days.

Haven't been paying attention to cm or bd'ing. Didn't even put it in Ovuline. Lol so if I do conceive (fx) I'll have no idea when it happened!! LOL

Nothing else to really report on.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I will try to be better about popping in that I have been lately, still have about two weeks before the semester starts and really hoping we get these medication changes stable before that happens. I do have work to do during the break, as always, but an infinitely more relaxed schedule. Trying to re-start exercise again, just light walking, in hopes that with the HC on board, I can tolerate it without a total crash. 

And my body keeps acting like it wants to regulate itself and get back on the TTC-train. This is only the first cycle on HC, so no excitement for me whatsoever. Still officially NTNP (with charts, at doc's request), but at the same time it's really hard not to get excited at the prospect things might finally be on the right path, after them being wonky for so long.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Clandestine: I'm glad to see you back on here! And I really hope ntnp is the ticket...at least like you said...get back on track anyways!

Omgbaby: I hope you get a puppy :)

Al: Ugh hot flashes? That doesn't sound fun! I am with you on the emotional...I wanted to cry about everything the last few days...I'm cd 12 so not far off from you :)

Prowife: Your neighbors sounds amazing! I am so glad you are ok and I hope they can catch them. 

Atm I am loving no temping, no opks, and a "I don't care" attitude lol. If I am having o pains...I have no clue since I completely BIFFED it on my front step this morning. My back is super bruised and my neck is out of whack now. I am so graceful lol :). I hope everyone is having a good holiday season!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hope you are ok nikkilucky, I did a similar thing last week and fell down the stairs, the aches came the next day and they day after. I know what you mean it's hard to work out what ache is what. Good job we aren't pregnant! Lol 

Take care. Good luck with new no temping approach x


----------



## ProfWife

Nikkilucky...sounds like a trip to a chiropractor and masseuse is in order for you!! You know what they say helps pain though.........

AFM, officially out of the window. We are with his family in snowy Iowa. My blood test for progesterone will be done here on Monday (they thankfully take my insurance...the next closest place is 45 minutes away). I start the progesterone tonight. So, I'll expect a huge jump tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Day 26 of 28 day cycle. Bfns all the way. Would love it so much if AF would just not come.... Lol It's seems so ridiculous to go through this every month. 

After nearly breaking my neck in my high heels last week I've just ordered some lovely new trainers. The perks of ttc is that you can treat yourself a lot to help with the disappointment. X


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm 100% in favor of self-treats!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Me too! Xx


----------



## nikkilucky77

In regards to self-treating, I am in favor too!!! I think it is the only way to stay sane :)

Prowife: Where about in Iowa?? And yes it is definitely snowy here.

Lazydaisy: Thanks...I hope no temping works and I hope af stays away for you!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@al335003 It sounds like you're a natural as sometimes it takes a bit for kids to come around to people. I'm glad you were able to have a nice day. I REALLY hope you made your Christmas baby!! Good luck! :)

@omgbaby Thanks! :friends: I hope you get your puppy. I absolutely love my dog! Speaking of your birthday, are you getting excited for Pretty Little Liars to come back? I can't wait to see what they do now after the break. :D I hope the relaxed approach helps and I really wish you good luck! 

@ClandestineTX I'm really excited at the prospect that things are getting on the right path. For you and for ttc. I know you'll be better off in all areas of life once your body is regulated. Enjoy your break! :thumbup:

@nikkilucky77 Oh no! I hope you're okay. You definitely deserve a back and neck rub! :hugs: 

@Lazydaisys I hope you're feeling better after your fall. :hugs: I hope af doesn't come. I definitely approve on treating yourself too! :thumbup:

@ProfWife I'm glad your timing worked out for you! Enjoy the snowy weather, but I understand if you will be happy to get back to the Florida sunshine. :) It's not been quite as cold here for the last few days. I hope the snow is behind us. I'm glad they'll take your insurance. Good luck!!


----------



## ProfWife

Nikkilucky - far northwest corner (almost Minnesota and South Dakota).

Today it was in the 40s but in a few days the HIGH is in the negatives!


----------



## momwithbabies

Just checking in ladies. I hope you had a Merry Christmas! My husband bought me a Keurig!! Woohoo!!! It's so awesome! 

Today my baby turns 6!!! Where did the time go??? She's growing up way too fast, but I love all of the moments we've shared and look forward to more. I am truly blessed.

I'm still going strong on not focusing on TTC. I still think about it, especially since I'm not working until next week, but I know what will be, will be. Sigh. Anyway, my husband and I have been more intimate (for those of you who don't know, we had sex once, maybe twice a month). I think we did 4 times this month!!! I love being closer to him in that aspect. I'm hoping things are only looking up for us, and I hope we can continue this "improvement." Personally, I'm at a good place right now. I dread going back to work, but it's hard to go back after being off so long. I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry.. What is a keruig? 

Merry christmas


----------



## Lazydaisys

A coffee maker? Google is a wonderful thing. That us if a googled the right thing. 

Literally waiting for a AF to arrive:-(! X


----------



## ProfWife

Yes...it's a coffee maker, and a fancy one at that! 

Today's high is 42... Tomorrow's high is -2. Not looking forward to those northwest winds picking up tonight! Grandma is in the hospital with a potentially broken hip. We are waiting on word from Mom in law about that. We will head out once she is back in a room.


----------



## burgbrandy

I absolutely love my keurig! My client has one as well. :)

8 dpo today and nothing going on...bfn on a wondfo this morning. Cm is creamy. Boobs don't hurt. No cramping. Odd. :shrug:


----------



## RaeChay

Hi all. Hope the holidays are finding you well, and well on your way to your bfp's and babies. 

I'm not really ready to share my story yet, and I'm as yet undecided how much I'm willing to share. But after a couple weeks post-loss, and lots of time to think, I've determined that I feel the need to share and get support, and hopefully be able to support others someday. I haven't begun it yet, but I think sometime this week I will be starting a journal. 

I lost my baby on December 15, at nearly 24 weeks. I am, naturally, devastated. I'm not sharing this to freak anyone out- as I said, there is more to the story. I am basically sharing this because I love this group, and I've been following it throughout my pregnancy and post-loss. I am going to be trying again after I heal, and re-join TTC efforts. So I will be back. Things are going to be ok! <3


----------



## melann13

RaeChay, I'm terribly sorry for your loss. I cannot understand your devastation, and am not sure if you're a religious person, but my husband and I will pray for your family, that you might heal and receive comfort at this difficult time. 
This group is incredibly supportive and positive. I hope that your journal is helpful to you and others.


----------



## momwithbabies

RaeChay: I am so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine the grief you are in at this moment- Peace and healing to you and your family.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Raechay: I am so sorry! We are here for you :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Raechay...I echo what the others above said. I am praying for you and will support as best I can. I can't find any place as strong and supportive as this group.


----------



## newbie2013

Raechay, I can't begin to imagine what you're going through. I'm so sorry for your loss. We're definitely here for you to talk to, offload all thoughts to and above all, we will always listen supportively.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Deeply sad and sorry to hear that raechay. We will be here when you are ready xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies :hi: It's so nice to hear from you! Time does seem to go so quickly. I hope you all had a wonderful day. I'm so glad to hear that you are being more intimate. :thumbup: I totally understand not wanting to go back after having time off. Enjoy the Keurig!

@Lazydaisys I hope af doesn't show. :hugs:

@ProfWife Oh no! My grandmother broke her hip at one point and I know it was hard for her. I hope she's okay. :hugs: Bundle up!!

@burgbrandy I'm sending lots of luck in your tww! :thumbup:




@RaeChay :hugs: I'm so sorry. I absolutely hate that this happened. I wish there was something I could do for you. Please understand we are here for you and will continue to be.


----------



## OurLilFlu

RaeChay, I'm incredibly sorry for your loss and like others have said this is an extremely special group with plenty of strong women! I can't imagine what you're going through but you have us to turn to and we will listen when you are ready! I will hold your family in my thoughts and hope you find peace


----------



## gabbygabz

RaeChay - Sending light and healing to you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## kksy9b

Rae- I am so incredibly sorry that this has happened. I cannot imagine what you must be going through but will be here (as is everyone else) for whatever you need. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that you will find peace and healing.


----------



## Kalush

Raechay - So sorry for your loss. We're here for you when you need us.


----------



## ALiKO

RaeChay- thinking of you. please do not hesitate to reach out to anyone we are all here for you. i am happy that you are looking forward to the future. sending prayers to you and your lovely family :hugs:.


----------



## Lazydaisys

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:

:nope::nope::nope:



:sleep::sleep::sleep: wake me up when ttc is over! :cry:


----------



## Kalush

Lazydaisy - :hugs: Sorry af got you. I hope 2014 will bring you a long awaited bfp. 

Hope everyone had a good holiday season. We had a fun visit, though DH was in bed for 3 days with the flu, I caught a cold and finally am not sneezing all the time. DD now has a bit of a cold too. It was still a great visit with my family, I really wish they lived closer to me. Since I really hate anything colder -20 they would have to be the ones to move. At some point I think I ovulated, I didn't bring enough opk's and may have forgotten a key day. I ended up with one almost positive with it lighter the next day, so either would have gotten a positive the day before or the night of the almost positive. Though I have very little nipple soreness, which is usually horrible. It makes me wonder if I even ovulated then, who knows. I expect af will show up within the week, probably around 3-4 dpo now.


----------



## Rayofhope

AF due 6 days ago 16dpo bfN's yesterday and day before testing again tonight fingers crossed x baby dust x


----------



## Rayofhope

Rayofhope said:


> AF due 6 days ago 16dpo bfN's yesterday and day before testing again tonight fingers crossed x baby dust x

Another BFN x


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies, 

I got my cross hairs this morning, but now I'm locking my thermometer away and hiding my OPKs. I'm heading to NTNP for a while because we're both getting to stressed out about timing, etc. I'll still track my cycle but won't temp. We'll leave it in the hands of god for now. Hopefully it will help us chill out more.

We're off to the beach on Friday for 4 days and I can't wait. I doubt it will be warm enough to swim, but getting away and out of the city will be just lovely. We're going with DH's family, but I'm hoping we'll get some time to relax on our own, too.

Happy New Year to all. I hope 2014 is fantastic for every single one of the beautiful ladies on this thread.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys :hugs: I hate the witch! I also hope 2014 brings your BFP.

@Kalush I'm glad you had a nice visit. I hope you all start feeling better soon. :hugs: 

@Rayofhope :hi: It's a great sign that you're late. What type of test are you using? Would you like me to add you to our testing list?

@newbie2013 Oh! Enjoy your time at the beach. It sounds lovely. I hope you don't even have to worry about temping or NTNP and that you get your BFP this time! :thumbup: It's good to step back occasionally if it's something you need. I hope 2014 is just as amazing for you. :D

@omgbaby I've caught up with Ravenswood. :thumbup: I'm interested to see what they do next. 

Happy New Year's Eve! I really hope 2014 brings us all good luck and happiness. We'll probably stay in, watch the TV specials, and have dinner. Perhaps we'll watch a movie.


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful2014 - I'm VERY excited for Pretty Little Liars. That's by far my favorite show! Actually last year for my birthday my mom and aunt played the WORST/BEST prank on me! They had 2 people from work text me and say Happy birthday and when I said who's this they said A. Now all day I went freaked out because they swore up and down it wasn't them. At dinner they gave me a bunch of PLL stuff and when I was eating I got a message from a different number then the first 2 that said "Don't choke on your food bitch -A" So that was freaky I was begging them to give up the joke! Lol they still insisted it wasn't them though. So then the freakin waitress brings me a present and says "someone left this for you" I open it, it had a charm for my pandora bracelet with the letter A. I swear I cried. I really thought someone was out to get me!! Lol best birthday ever.

Ravenswood was pretty good! I'm excited, it starts on my birthday too!


RaeChay - Aw no. I'm so sorry that happened. :hugs:

Kalush - I hope you all feel better soon!

Rayofhope - fingers crossed for you.



So, to get this out. Lol a few weeks ago I posted about loving Ariana Grande. Well, the president of my mom's company is the father of her best friend. So 2 days before Christmas my mom calls me telling me check my messages. When I do, I have a freakin video of Ariana telling me hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I legit died a thousand deaths that day!!! :happydance: :happydance: :blush: :haha:

But, Friday my uncle passed away so today is his funeral. Woke up this morning and when OH woke up he was being such a dick. We are arguing now thanks to him and he says that he won't be spending the night with me. I guess we'll just have to see. I feel like if he really doesn't then I know how it is. :shrug: :cry:

This may sound bad but it seems like everytime we have a funeral someone in our family announces their pregnancy. So maybe hopefully fx it'll be me this time! One uncle died 9/2011, my cousin announced few weeks or month later. Another uncle died 11/2011, few weeks later my cousin announced she was pregnant. So hopefully it'll be my turn? :shrug:


----------



## ProfWife

Update...grandma's hip is not broken, but she is septic. She had a seizure yesterday that they say was the result of the sepsis. She is not in shock or organ failure yet. So, we hope they caught it in time.


----------



## Rayofhope

Hopeful2014 said:


> @Lazydaisys :hugs: I hate the witch! I also hope 2014 brings your BFP.
> 
> @Kalush I'm glad you had a nice visit. I hope you all start feeling better soon. :hugs:
> 
> @Rayofhope :hi: It's a great sign that you're late. What type of test are you using? Would you like me to add you to our testing list?
> 
> @newbie2013 Oh! Enjoy your time at the beach. It sounds lovely. I hope you don't even have to worry about temping or NTNP and that you get your BFP this time! :thumbup: It's good to step back occasionally if it's something you need. I hope 2014 is just as amazing for you. :D
> 
> @omgbaby I've caught up with Ravenswood. :thumbup: I'm interested to see what they do next.
> 
> Happy New Year's Eve! I really hope 2014 brings us all good luck and happiness. We'll probably stay in, watch the TV specials, and have dinner. Perhaps we'll watch a movie.

I used CBD first then euro shop cheapie then tesco own brand all BFN, still no sign of AF cm increasing every day woke up today with really sore bbs still have high hopes ;) yea defo add me I'll be testing again Thursday morning depending on result again Sunday :) x baby dust xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby It's so sweet that your mom and aunt knew you liked PLL so much and planned all that for you. It's awesome that you got a message from Ariana Grande! I'm sorry to hear about your uncle and about the way your OH is acting. :hugs: I hope it works out quickly and that you get your BFP soon. 

@ProfWife I really hope they caught it in time too. :hugs: 

@Rayofhope Welcome! I added you to the front. :dust:


Ladies, I've finally started the parenting thread for our group. Everyone is welcome to read, share advice, see updates, and anything else! I think it will be such a cool thing for us to have a ttc thread, a pregnancy thread, and a parenting thread so we can follow the journey and stick together. You can find the parenting thread here, on the front page, and in my signature.


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks for doing that, hopeful! 

Still in the snow for another day. We fly out tomorrow morning. I am going to test tomorrow (10dpo). My temps are doing well so far. No results back from the progesterone check on Monday. Those won't likely be in until Monday of next week. 

Praying we will need to find a cute way to "break the news" before we leave for Florida tomorrow.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hope you get your cute news prowife. Your chart looks good x


----------



## omgbaby

ProfWife - aw no. hopefully they caught it in time! I'll keep her in my prayers! I'm loving your temps!! FX you get a BFP! Also, have fun in Florida. I love Florida! Lol I'd live there but I'm terrified of hurricanes

Hopeful2014 - Lol they're pretty cool. Lol I'm hoping to test on the 7th, maybe a birthday bfp! I'm not sure how many dpo I'll be then though. Af is due on the 10th. How are you ma'am? :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

Omgbaby...FL is home. The hurricanes really aren't that bad. I've been through several.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife Your temps are looking very good! :thumbup: I REALLY hope you get your BFP and can announce! :D

@omgbaby A birthday BFP would be amazing!! I am so hopeful for you! :D I'm good. We are redecorating a room right now and it's madness. :haha: It's not finished and might not be for a few more days. I like things to be in their place and finished, but I'll have to wait. It's not so bad though and should be much more functional once it's complete. I updated your date to the 7th! How are you?


----------



## ProfWife

Inconclusive. I saw a hint of a line during the reaction time, a slight one about an hour later. So, we aren't going to say anything. I had slight nausea this morning and temps are still really steady. We will see what they do once I'm home. We fly out in about 2 hours.


----------



## melann13

Good luck profwife! You're 10dpo? Could still take a couple days to darken. Temps look great!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good luck profwife x


----------



## ProfWife

Yeah. I'm only sad that if I am we didn't get to tell them in person (it will be their first grandchild; my parents' 6th). Oh well...c'est la vie!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife Your temps do seem to be higher than they were last month and they are really steady! I hope you had a safe trip. I'm so hopeful for you and really want you to get a nice, solid line when you test next!! Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

When we got home, there was a handwritten note on a results card from my doctor! (Specifically hoping my trip to Iowa was nice...he REMEMBERED!) His results said "Good - all tests were good".

I just logged into the account with the facility who did the draw. My progesterone was 19.1 and estradiol was 176. Looks like my numbers have DRAMATICALLY improved (last time I did this test, it was 6.7). I am STOKED!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

ProfWife said:


> When we got home, there was a handwritten note on a results card from my doctor! (Specifically hoping my trip to Iowa was nice...he REMEMBERED!) His results said "Good - all tests were good".
> 
> I just logged into the account with the facility who did the draw. My progesterone was 19.1 and estradiol was 176. Looks like my numbers have DRAMATICALLY improved (last time I did this test, it was 6.7). I am STOKED!!

:happydance::happydance: That's amazing and definitely a step forward! :happydance::happydance: 

That was very nice of your doctor to remember and to send the note to you. I'm SO hopeful for you!


----------



## melann13

That's fantastic profwife! I know I was beyond thrilled when I got my prog results at 20. The first time I got 7.9 (it was incorrectly timed because they didn't believe me that I was only 3dpo). The second time it was done at 11dpo and I got the 20. That was the same day I got my BFP so it gave me extra confidence going in. Good luck to you!


----------



## Kalush

Profwife - It sounds like you have a great dr. So glad things have improved and so excited for you. Really hope this is your month! So glad your grandma doesn't have a broken hip and hope they can get the sepsis cleared up quickly.

Newbie - Hope the beach was great. Definitely a good time to relax and stop stressing about tcc.

omgbaby - Sorry about your uncle and OH being mean. It'd be great if you got a January bfp.

rayofhope - Good luck!

afm - I'm cd6-7 and just waiting for af any day now. I'm having some annoying cramping today so it wouldn't really surprise me if it was tonight or tomorrow. If that happens I'm going with 7 dpo, hehe. Since I O'd a little earlier I'm kinda hoping I'll still end up with a 28 day cycle which would give me a 9 day lp I think.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: Your temps look great and great to hear your levels are good!!

Newbie: I get you...relaxation! I am trying it too. The beach sounds like a step in the right direction.

Omgbaby: A birthday bfp would be great!

Kalush: I hope af stays away :)

Atm I think I o'd last week based on my cm increasing and my bbs are sore like normal and got a couple zits like normal lol. But the weird thing is my jawline is super sore...almost feel like my glands are swollen too. :S. Weird.


----------



## ProfWife

Afternoon test resulted in a negative. Only 11 dpo though.


----------



## burgbrandy

AF showed...on to cycle #20! Doing clomid 100 mg CD 4-8.


----------



## ProfWife

:hugs: burgbrandy...hate that for you!


----------



## Kalush

Nikki - Hope your tww goes quickly. The jawline thing is weird, hope it goes away.

Burgbrandy - :hugs: Sorry Hun.

Profwife - Temps are still high. Are you planning on testing in the morning again or waiting a couple days?


afm - Feels like af will show up tonight or in the morning. At least it'll be a 7/8 day lp, so not back to a 6 thankfully.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Burgbrandy: Dangit...hope this is her last visit!!

Prowife: You are right...you are still in the game :)

Kalush: Lengthening lp is a good thing...but I still just hope for you that af stays away.

I actually thinking my swollen glands are from the ..ahem...alcohol intake on New Years Eve. I don't drink often and we made apple pie drink and yea...I definitely went over my limit. I promised myself I was no longer denying myself things I want to do. I see people get pregnant all the time and they aren't changing their diet or anything so I am just going to coast through ttc and hopefully it will happen someday :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Kalush Cramps. Ugh. :( I hope you all are feeling better now. Fingers crossed for no af or at least a longer lp!! 

@nikkilucky77 I hope your jawline feels better! I think it's fine to indulge occassionally. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :thumbup:

@ProfWife It's still early and those temps and levels are encouraging. Good luck! :thumbup:

@burgbrandy :hugs: I'm sorry. Fingers crossed for this cycle!


----------



## ProfWife

Temp dropped today. Big drop, too. Test still negative.


----------



## kksy9b

Profwife- hopefully you're just implanting late and tomorrow goes back up!


----------



## ProfWife

Could be...but starting to lose hope that this is my month...


----------



## Rayofhope

:bfn: for january the :witch: was 11 days late, onwards and upwards maybe next month :) :dust:


----------



## Kalush

Rayofhope - :hugs: Hope next month is it for you too!

Nikki - I hear you with the just living life normally until it happens. There will definitely be enough time to give things up when a bfp shows up. 

Profwife - :hugs: I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you. It sounds like the progesterone is helping so even if it isn't this month it will hopefully be soon!

afm- I can't believe I get to write this but no af yet! I'm going with today is probably 8 dpo. I would really love for af to hold off until tuesday, but I'll really take any extra time I can get. I know it's silly but if af isn't here tomorrow morning I'm going to test. Really only because I have 20 ic's that I haven't had a chance to even use one of yet. Even though it's earlier than I would and fully expect a nice blank test. I can figure out if it will be fun to test, even knowing it'll be negative or if I should just wait next time.


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Kalush, I am so happy for you! Fxed it will be a bfp for you tomorrow but even if it isn't - 8DPO! Brilliant


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife :hugs: It's still higher than the early tww temps. I hope it's back up tomorrow! :thumbup:

@Rayofhope :hugs: I'm sorry the witch arrived. Do you use opks, temp, or anything like that? Fingers crossed for next month!

@Kalush :happydance: I'm so glad af has stayed away!! I hope it's for good! I say test for fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Kalush

Okay, so sitting in the bathroom thinking I should have waited to test, also shaking a bit. It is not actually blank, there is a tiny shadow of a line. I am trying not to get my hopes up. It is going to be hard not to now though. Also not sure I can get back to sleep and since dd has been awake for no good reason 3 hours tonight I could really use some sleep.


----------



## ProfWife

Kalush - praying this is it for you.

Temp down again....bfn again...I'm stopping the progesterone and praying AF comes quickly and painlessly.


----------



## RaeChay

Ahhh! The suspense :) FX for you Kalush. And you too profwife, I hope AF stays away.


----------



## Kalush

Profwife- :hugs: I hope next month is it for you!

Thanks guys, I kinda hope this works out too. I made dh look to make sure I wasn't seeing things. I took a picture this afternoon, it showed up in around 3-4 minutes and no af yet. So good things. I think you can see it okay in the picture. We'll see what happens tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Rayofhope

Hopeful2014 said:


> @ProfWife :hugs: It's still higher than the early tww temps. I hope it's back up tomorrow! :thumbup:
> 
> @Rayofhope :hugs: I'm sorry the witch arrived. Do you use opks, temp, or anything like that? Fingers crossed for next month!
> 
> @Kalush :happydance: I'm so glad af has stayed away!! I hope it's for good! I say test for fun! :thumbup:

i havnt so far but i think i will soon gonna read up some more about charting before i start dont want to confuse myself anymore lol :dust:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Kalush :D I really hope this is it for you! I can see how it's scary though and how it would be hard not to get your hopes up. Please, please be it! I definitely see the line. Will you test again in the morning?

@ProfWife :hugs: I hope af doesn't come. I remain hopeful for you, even if it's not this month, because your levels are much improved and I feel like it's going to happen for you. 

@Rayofhope fertilityfriend.com is a great site to start with because it has lots of resources and information about charting. We'll all be here to answer questions too! :)


----------



## newbie2013

Kalush, I can't see anything because I'm on my phone. I'll get on my laptop when I get home (still a 5 hour drive away!). Looking forward to your next test and fxed for you.

Rayofhope, I agree with hopeful, fertility friend is a good one to start with. Try to get a thermometer specifically for BBT with two decimal places so it it more accurate. For me, temping helped me establish that I do have a temp increase each cycle that indicates ovulation which put aside my fears that I wasn't ovulating (blood tests have confirmed this too). I have temped for 7 cycles now but have decided to put my thermometer away for at least the next two cycles to try to relax a bit about TTC. Not sure I'll be able to give it up coz it is kind of addicitve! Good luck. 

Thinking of all of you as I head home from my sleep-cation at the beach. I'll miss my post-breakfast nap, my early afternoon nap and those early nights!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

newbie2013 said:


> Kalush, I can't see anything because I'm on my phone. I'll get on my laptop when I get home (still a 5 hour drive away!). Looking forward to your next test and fxed for you.
> 
> Rayofhope, I agree with hopeful, fertility friend is a good one to start with. Try to get a thermometer specifically for BBT with two decimal places so it it more accurate. For me, temping helped me establish that I do have a temp increase each cycle that indicates ovulation which put aside my fears that I wasn't ovulating (blood tests have confirmed this too). I have temped for 7 cycles now but have decided to put my thermometer away for at least the next two cycles to try to relax a bit about TTC. Not sure I'll be able to give it up coz it is kind of addicitve! Good luck.
> 
> Thinking of all of you as I head home from my sleep-cation at the beach. I'll miss my post-breakfast nap, my early afternoon nap and those early nights!!

Those naps sound great! :happydance: Have a safe trip!


----------



## melann13

Congrats Kalush! How many dpo is that test? I definitely see the line.

I definitely found fertility friend to be the most helpful for learning to chart, along with you lovely ladies (I had been charting about 4 months before joining though). I can definitely see how it becomes stressful, but for me I felt like I had control over something, and that helped me chill out a little bit. Now i just wish temping could tell me when I'll go into labor :) It's -45F here with the windchill (-17F before the WC) so going outside is no joke!


----------



## omgbaby

ProfWife - I would love to live there! We usually go every year for a week but I haven't gone the past 2 years so this year I'm making it a goal. Lol I miss Florida! Glad your numbers were better! I hope AF stays away from you!

Hopeful2014 - That sounds fun! Lol I'm okay. Cold & tired. It was -2 degrees when I went out this morning. Couldn't even get my car doors open they were frozen shut!

nikkilucky77 - What you said about NYE and drinking is exactly the way I feel!

Kalush - FX for you


----------



## athena87

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on much it's been very hectic lately. I'm still waiting to ovulate. My last Clomid was Friday. So we shall see. I've been very depressed lately. One of my other forums everyone is pregnant or had a baby but me. And they are still very supportive but it is hard for me to go in there and read them talking about their appt and what not. It just hurts and feels like it will never happen. It's been 18 months now ttc. I just don't know how to be positive about it anymore. I need to stay away from fb too. If I see another pregnancy announcement I'm gonna scream.


----------



## newbie2013

Athena, I'm right there with you. We're just over 18 months now, but aggressively trying for almost 12. I never guessed it would take this long! We'll stick together and this group will always be supportive. We're here for you :hugs:


----------



## Kalush

Newbie - Your vacation sounds great, that much sleep, oh my goodness. Definitely my idea of a vacation. Did you have nice weather for the beach inbetween naps?

Melann - I think it's 9 dpo, it could be 10. 

omgbaby - I'm not a fan of anything below 0. It was nice to visit my parents when it was -20 to remember why I moved. Hope you are staying warm!

Athena - :hugs: I'm sorry you are having a rough time. We're here for you. I really hope you guys don't have to wait much longer.

afm - Test this morning was a tiny bit darker. It came up pretty quickly and it's visible enough that I wasn't left wondering if I was imagining things. Last time I don't think the ic's were dark until almost 5 weeks. I've had nausea on and off since yesterday. Was kind of hoping to skip that part or at least not have it right away again. Here's hoping for good genetic material and hope that my hormone levels are good enough to keep everything growing.


----------



## ProfWife

Kalush!! That is so exciting!! Congratulations!!

AFM - Temp continues to fall (both BBT and outside). It's going to FREEZE in FL tonight...literally. It may drop as low as the teens near Daytona. I'm putting my heated mattress pad on the bed in just a few minutes!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@melann13 Stay warm! I hope you don't have a long drive to the hospital so you don't have to be out in it for long if she comes during this weather. :thumbup:

@omgbaby This weather is horrible! Brrr. It was -1 today (windchill -23). We went out to lunch and shopping with the in-laws. It was almost too much to be out. Our doors were frozen shut too. I keep asking how many more months until summer...or even spring. :dohh: Pretty Little Liars/Ravenswood/Your Birthday are tomorrow!!! :happydance:

@athena87 :hugs: I'm sorry. It sucks and it's not fair. I hate that you're feeling bad and it's understandable that you want to avoid appt talk and facebook. I truly believe it will happen for you. I hope the wait is not much longer. :hugs:

@newbie2013 :hugs: This group is one of the best things ever. You ladies are amazing. I hope your wait is not much longer either.

@Kalush I'm so hopeful for you and sending all the best wishes. :friends: I'm hopeful since you're already getting a line and a darker line and it's only 9-10 dpo. I hope that your body recognizes this and keeps your hormone levels good too. 

@ProfWife Stay warm! :hugs: I'm sorry about your temp. I still hope af doesn't show. I'm feeling confident that things are looking up and that your wait won't be much longer because of your good results. 


Stay warm ladies. It sounds like most of us are having lower temperatures than we want right now. Perhaps it calls for staying in, reading or watching TV/movies, and snuggling up.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Kalush: YAY...I definitely saw a line. I'm so happy for you :)...crossing my fingers for you!!!

Newbie: I think those naps sound amazing ;)

Hopeful: Thanks for the warm wishes...we didn't have school today and they already cancelled for tomorrow because of -50 wind chills. CRAZY!!! I've been watching witches of east end...loving it :)

ATM not really feeling anything. I had super sore bbs like normal...fatigue...af is due on Friday so crossing my fingers it decides to miss me :). But if not...it will be ok...definitely more relaxed about ttc. That also could be because we are remodeling the upstairs bathroom UGH!! A little more spendy than I thought lol. 

Stay warm everyone!!!


----------



## momwithbabies

I had to stay home sick today. I have no idea why, but my body decided it wanted to stay up all night with diarrhea. Normally, I would drag myself to school because I hate getting a sub, but I was completely worthless today. And for some crazy, weird reason, my period never showed up Saturday. But, I'm NTNP right now, focusing on my marriage and the kids I do have, so I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated. I think it was around Dec. 22nd, just going by my CM and o pain. I'm starting to play the guessing game in my head, but I'm angry because I was doing so good about not obsessing any about TTC. I'm still not going completely crazy, as I'm still feeling yucky from this stomach bug or whatever it is, but here I am in limbo. What would you do, ladies? Should I just buy a freaking test, or wait until Saturday, which would make me, or what I believe, a week late?


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'd wait til Saturday if I was really wanting to be the ntnp mode. Do you really wanna torment yourself with an evap or squinters? Waiting til Saturday won't change the outcome, is how I always think, if anything it'll make it more of a sure thing, whichever way it swings. Try to keep your mind off it and like you said focus on other things! :thumbup:


----------



## Gkmk

Kalush
afm- I can't believe I get to write this but no af yet! I'm going with today is probably 8 dpo. I would really love for af to hold off until tuesday said:

> Hi Kalush, good luck for you BFP. What is your LP length last cycle? The reason i am asking is I have an LP of 10 - 11 days and wonder if it is taking long to conceive because of LP length. Also People on Internet say that people with short LP get to see their BFP earlier than ones with longer LP.


----------



## omgbaby

Kalush - Yay!! Congrats to you girl!! :happydance: 

ProfWife - Wow, I've never heard of it being that cold in Florida. I guess I don't want to escape to there yet! Lol

Hopeful2014 - It was the same temp here!! I slept with heating blanket last night. Technically I asked OH to turn it off when he came to bed but I woke up at 7 & thought damn I'm hot as hell, only to find out he left it on me all night because "it felt good!" Lmao. It is my birthday!! / PLL Ravenswood day!! I'm so excited for those shows!! Lol

momwithbabies - Hope you feel better. I'm the same way, I said I won't worry about TTC until I realized I was half way thru tww then I started going crazy. I say test Saturday.

Can't remember who, someone said they had a heated mattress! I've heard of heating pads, heating blankets but never a mattress! I need one!

AFM - Sore tender boobs, sore nipples, felt like af was coming last night. But overall I feel pretty good for once. Lol FX! Af due I think Saturday or Sunday (don't feel like looking at ovuline).

Before I begin, if I offend anyone I'm sorry. But honestly if it was one of you guys I probably wouldn't even feel this way at all.
A friend of mine, her sister was pregnant. Let's call my friend R and her sister N.

Now, N already knew she was pregnant but she called R one day and said go get me a pregnancy test and pack of cigarettes in case it's negative. Now, she took that test and told R it was negative. So for awhile she didn't tell R she was pregnant. Basically she finally did tell R that she was indeed pregnant. But she kept smoking cigarettes her whole pregnancy. Well she was due Jan 28. On Jan 4 she had her baby...... he passed away.

Honestly, I feel bad because I wouldn't wish that on anybody. But I can't feel that bad because this wasn't her first child. She should've known the affects of cigarette smoking on an unborn baby. And my friend says "Well he had been little from the beginning" NO SHIT!! SHE'S BEEN SMOKING CIGARETTES FROM THE BEGINNING. 

Sometimes it just irritates me, how am I supposed to feel sorry for someone who should've known that was wrong?!


----------



## Kalush

momwithbabies- Hope you feel better. I'd probably test, but if you can wait it out more power to you. I'd prefer if I didn't know so early, less time to stress because it's so early.

gkmk - My last lp was 7 days. I O'd a few days sooner and was hoping for a 9 day on this time. The logic of your statement seems true. If you have a 10/11 day lp the egg needs to implant in time for the hcg to signal to keep producing progesterone, so say 9 days at the latest. At that point you can probably get a positive on a sensitive test in 3-4 days. 

omgbaby - I hope af stays away for you. That is really sad for your friends sister. It's hard to see people being caviler about their bad habits when growing a human, everyone gets to chose their level of acceptable risk.

afm - This is this morning on the bottom. I'm so happy that it is quite a bit darker than yesterday. Definitely no squinting needed!

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x330/SillySmiles5/Random%20Things/3Tests_zps3981a868.jpg


----------



## kksy9b

Wonderful news kalush! Congratulations!!! That is a beautiful progression!


----------



## Gkmk

Hey congrats Kalush, happy and healthy 9 months. Thanks for your reply


----------



## athena87

Congrats kalush!!


----------



## melann13

COngrats Kalush! :happydance:


----------



## gabbygabz

Big congrats Kalush!


----------



## al335003

Hey everyone! First off CONGRATS KALUSH! That is so exciting! 

AFM: I've been laying pretty low through my TWW pondering my future in deep thought. As I had mentioned before I had a pretty emotional Christmas (which I blamed on the meds) and I came to the realization that maybe I'm just not meant to have children, or at least, not right now. I started thinking about all of the wonderful things my DH and I have in store for us in 2014 and I think-no, I KNOW- I will be happy; child/pregnancy or not. One of the things we are planning for the new year is getting a puppy! We currently have a rather lazy 4.5 year old lab and a week ago we put down a deposit and picked out our new pup. Her name is Sydney and she is an austrialian shepherd, she is seriously the cutest thing I have EVER seen! She comes home in two weeks and we could not be more excited!! 

Now, having said all of this, my TWW thought process hs been focused completely on getting our new pup and being happy with what I do have and looking forward to a great year... And now here I am 13 DPO with bad acne and no spotting (I start spotting by 11 DPO consistently)... Who knows! I'm trying to blow it off and focus on my decision to move on with my life and now this! I don't know... I'll test Friday morning if still no spotting by then. 

Thanks for listening everyone, it feels so good to get things off my chest and to know that I will not be judged by you ladies.


----------



## newbie2013

Kalush - I'm so happy for you that I literally jumped for joy! (DH thinks I'm crazy!). Hope that beautiful progression continues!!!!

Al, totally understand your perspective. I hope this month brings you a BFP but if not, thanks for inspiring me to be positive in 2014!


----------



## melann13

Al, do you have a picture of said precious pup? I'm a cat person, but no one can resist an adorable little pup. So happy to hear you so positive!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yay for kalush!!! Really pleased for you! And a lovely bfp for this thread 

Update
I started a low dose of clomid this month 50mg and I am hopefully having iui this cycle. Scan today showed one dominate follicle on left ovary but my womb lining is very thin too thin. 

I've have been given estrogen tablets to try to thicken up my lining. Fingers crossed it starts to work. I am going back for scan Thursday. 
X


----------



## OurLilFlu

Congrats Kalush! Nice progression that pic you posted the other day was so dark I couldn't see anything but today's is def not a squinters!!


----------



## omgbaby

Kalush - It is very sad. I feel more bad for the child then her sister. That baby was helpless. I mean if she wants more kids I hope that she can conceive again but this time just be smarter with her lifestyle choices
Great lines!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:

al335003 - Agree with melann do you have a picture of the pup? I want a puppy so bad. I think australian shepherds are adorable! A lady in my apartment complex had a little puppy and it's already gotten so big! IMO, I'd like a puppy that stays little just until I get a place then I'd love a husky or something. Lol

melann13 - I thought about getting a kitten recently. I would be more of a cat person if they didn't become so independent. Lol I want a pet to play and cuddle with me. I can't believe you're so close to your due date! Time is flying!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I'm glad your school is cancelled and staying home with a TV marathon is great! :happydance: Have fun and stay warm! I'm glad you're feeling more relaxed. I hope af stays away. Good luck with the remodel; I know things like that can be costly.

@momwithbabies :hugs: I'm sorry it's stressing you out. I know it would be hard to decide what to do when NTNP and trying not to obsess. I also hate to hear about you being sick. I know stomach issues are awful. I would be very tempted to test, but I understand wanting to stay away from that as well. I'll play both sides. First, you could test if you know being unsure is going to bother you more than not knowing. Second, you could wait until you feel completely better and see what happens. On a somewhat scientific note (which may not be the best when NTNP) do you know if you are beyond your longest usual CD range? Perhaps wait to test until you are a day later than your longest past cycle. :shrug: I'm sending hopeful vibes for a BFP and for you to feel better soon. 

@Gkmk It's true that it takes so many days for the egg to implant and for hcg to build up and having a short lp may hinder that. I've heard of ladies who got a BFP with a 10-11 day lp though. :thumbup: I hope you get your BFP very soon!

@omgbaby Happy Birthday!! :cake: I hope you enjoy the day and the shows! I meant to ask if you watch Teen Wolf too. Did you see the new episode yesterday? I thought it was cool and could lead to an interesting story. I hate to hear about that baby. It does seem outlandish when people do not heed medical advice. It seems that the lady may have problems since she faked a test and all of that. It's so sad to think about babies/kids that get in all sorts of situations and cannot protect themselves. 

@Kalush It's definitely darker!! :happydance: I'd say that's a nice line for your dpo too! Let me know when you want me to make it official on here. 

@al335003 You'll never be judged! :D I'm so happy that you thought about everything your husband and you have planned and know that you will be happy. I think I limited myself too much at times and know that ttc can cause us to really feel down for months/years and it becomes harder to see the other good things in life. I absolutely love my puppy! I bet you are so excited and anxious for Sydney to come home! I REALLY hope you get your BFP and I'm excited that you're not spotting. Fingers crossed!!

@Lazydaisys I am very hopeful for your IUI this cycle. :thumbup: I hope the estrogen tablets help and you can see improvement by Thursday.


----------



## melann13

@omgbaby I think it depends on the cat. I grew up with several female cats (only one at a time) and they were definitely not very social. I have worked at a vet clinic and at the zoo where we had a couple cats (long story), and found that males tend to be the social ones. Now I have two, a big black Maine Coon and a Siamese/Ragdoll mix. I recently helped my parents find two male purebred ragdolls (from a rescue). All of these cats are SOOO social. The come running when you get home, come when called, play with toys and snuggle. My big boy is attached to my leg as I write this and the Siamese would never let me take a nap alone :). My parents now have their two males and have noticed such a drastic difference from their previous cats.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Kalush: Congrats :) :). That is a wonderful progression!!

Omgbaby: Happy birthday :)...it's my dad's birthday and my assistant teacher's birthday....must be a great day for great people ;)

Al: I understand...I was feeling the same way. I hope that this month is your month...maybe that is why you felt that way? A little more emotional since you had a little bean sprouting? :). I am crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## al335003

You ladies are AWESOME! Thank you for all your support! 

Here's a pic of Sydney!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ProfWife

al - such a sweet little face!

AFM - :witch: as of today...and another student had a parent pass away tonight (cancer). That is the second parent we've lost this year. Another well-known parent, beloved by this group. :(


----------



## nikkilucky77

Al: SO CUTE!!

Prowife: That is very hard :(. Prayers to you and your school. Sucks af had to show up too!!

Melann: I have a ragdoll/siamese mix and he is very social too! Actually you are right about males being more social...my female is like no see you later where our males are snuggle bugs.


----------



## Kalush

Nikki - Hope af misses you friday too! I'm glad you are able to relax for awhile. I sympathize with the bathroom remodel, we did our only one this summer and stayed at the in-laws for a week while it was redone. It always seems to cost more than you think. I hope you get a beautiful bathroom.

Al - That sounds like a great attitude. The puppy looks so adorable! I think looking at other things in your life and planning them definitely helps keep you busy. After getting a decent bike a couple months ago, I looked at a bunch of triathalons in the area and picked one I want to do. It was nice to plan things for myself, even if I don't actually end up doing them this summer. No spotting sounds promising. Hoping you get a bfp on Friday. 

Lazydaisy - I hope the scan on Thurday shows everything is doing what it suppose to and the iui is a success!


omgbaby - Happy Birthday! I agree with Melann, definitely depends on the cat. We've had a couple of the most cuddly cats ever. We currently have some weirdo cats, but still love 'em

Hopeful - Thanks! If everything is good on friday I'll be ready to be official.

Profwife - :hugs: Sounds like a pretty awful day. Thoughts are with everyone who knew the person.

Thank you guys so much! I love being part of this supportive group. You guys have helped me so much since April. I really cannot wait until everyone gets their bfps. I really hope there are going to be some more in January!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@al335003 She's so cute! :)

@ProfWife :hugs: I'm sorry the witch showed. I really hope you have good levels again this time and that it's THE time. I'm sorry about the parent too. It's such a hard thing to have happen.


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful2014 - THANKS! :icecream: (they need to have a smiley eating cake!) No, I don't watch Teen Wolf! I should though, is it on Netflix? I didn't watch my shows last night!! Ahhh!! I need to do that as soon as I get home! Lol that's what I thought too, it's sad because it's not like the baby could say hey can you stop that?! I also thought it was crazy she requested a test and cigarettes when she already knew she was pregnant. HAPPY 18 WEEKS!! It's flying by!


melann13 - OMG! It's official, I need one! Lol I looked up each cat you mentioned, sooo cute! We had a boy kitten a few years ago and I remember he would never take a break. He was ALWAYS running around. I don't think I ever seen him sleep! Lol

nikkilucky77 - Thanks for the birthday wishes! Wow, you have a lot of birthdays today. I always thought it was funny the girl my ex got with when we broke up years ago has the same birthday. Lol 

al335003 - Okay, I'm going to steal her. She's ADORABLE!!

ProfWife - So sorry af came. Don't you just hate her! Aw no. I'm so sorry that happened. You've probably said before but do you teach older or younger students? Actually, I don't even remember if you said you teach, I'm having a brain fart right now.

Kalush - Thanks for the birthday wishes! I'm so excited for you! Hopefully you just started the rush of BFP's

Afm - Every time I post I forget to add something. I was going to test yesterday but my silly ass forgot to buy tests. That's probably a good thing though. I'll just wait til Friday or Saturday. Birthday went good. I got an ice cream cake! (I just love those things!!!) Lol didn't do too much else, just chilled in the warm house.


----------



## melann13

@omgbaby, here are my fabulous boys. My two are mutts (black Maine Coon from the humane society, Siamese/Ragdoll from Specialty Purebred Cat Rescue- even though he's not a purebred) and then my parents two are registered ragdoll purebreds (actually littermates) also from the Spec. Purebred Cat Rescue here in WI.
 



Attached Files:







Alex.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2









Jaspereyessmall.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 2









Window Seat.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lazydaisys

Those cats are sooooooooooooooo cute. Now I'm broody and cat broody! What's the word for cat broody?? Xxx


----------



## nikkilucky77

Melan: Love the pics!!! Thanks for sharing :)

Omgbaby: Teen wolf is good and I am pretty sure it is on netflix :)

Kalush: Thanks! I hope it will be good! We do have a half bath and then a shower in the basement for now so we can at least stay at our home but showering in the basement has been FREEZING lately!! But hey...we have a heat wave today...1 degree lol.


----------



## omgbaby

melann13 - omg!! they are adorable *opens new window for cat rescues* lmao. one thing I do like about cats is they don't take much. Don't have to take them out in freezing cold to pee! Lol

Lazydaisys - If you figure out the correct word for cat broody let me know!! Lol

nikkilucky77 - cool! I'll have to check it out. It's been on for a few seasons now hasn't it?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Yup...quite a few seasons in...like 3-4? I only watched season 1 and got sidetracked by other obsessions like American Horror Story lol. I want to pick it back up though.


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I hate to hear that about another death in your school family. That's very sad. And I know with AF here, that doesn't help at all. 

Kalush: Congrats on the perfect double lines! Woohoo!

AFM: AF is here. She came in very quietly, but now she's here with a vengeance. I'm not upset about it, but I can't lie about the fact that I got my hopes up a little bit. But hey, it will be okay. Work is stressful, as we are being eyed by the state this year for our State Assessments in April. I'm trying to hold it together, teach the best I can, and still try to be a mom when I come home. It's hard, though. My heart is saying, "I wish I was pregnant because that would add extra joy in my life," but my head is saying, "You can barely handle what you do now!" It seems like I go nonstop all day at school, and then come home, cook, dishes, clean up, homework, piano practice, schoolwork, sleep (I don't sleep well at all), then repeat. It's probably my period talking, but I'm getting pretty worn out! Plus, I was absent Monday because of that stupid stomach bug and still don't feel right. Grrrr! Pity party, I know, but I'm dreading tomorrow's work load like the plague. I love teaching, but I hate all of the other "stuff" that is thrown at me. I can see why teacher burn out, especially in a Title 1 school, is very common. This is my 4th year, and I'm about ready to move on. People tell me to ride it out, it will get better, but idk. I'm going to try to transfer to another school this year, but I'm hanging by a thread right now. Again, I know, AF makes everything 10 times worse. I'm just venting, though. I thank you for reading this if you had the energy:)


----------



## ProfWife

One day at a time. Year 4 is a little rough. Years 1-2, you're optimistic. Year 3, you're finally hitting a stride as a teacher. Year 4, you might start wondering how you manage, the newness has worn off, and you start to get exhausted. Year 5, you've learned to cope and can hold your head higher as you truly know what you're doing.

I went through it. I hit my 10th anniversary teaching a few days ago. I still have days where I wonder why I bother and if the stress is worth it (especially with the NCLB junk that doesn't do anything it's designed to do). However, the good days are still really good. I cherish those. 

Today was a good day. I was fired up about writing and trying to passionately teach the students how to ramp up their own skills and explaining why I'm choosing to do it this way. I was in the zone. Tomorrow, it all my blow up in my face. But at least I have today...good memories of it...laughs with my students...and I hope a deeper understanding that I desperately want them to master this concept for their own benefit.

Keep hanging in there and give yourself some grace with the extra "stuff."

:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I'm not sure if it's on Netflix. I imagine it is. The new episodes just started Monday on MTV. I think you might like it. I watched PLL, but I have Ravenswood on the DVR. Thanks! Sometimes time is fast and sometimes it drags. :friends:

@melann13 Cats have the most beautiful eyes. :)

@nikkilucky77 Did you like the new episode of Teen Wolf? I thought it was so neat about the dreams and all. I always think that sort of thing is interesting. I still have last season and this season of American Horror Story on my DVR. I plan to start watching them soon. It's good you can stay at home and have another bathroom option. I hope it warms up soon. :flower:

@Lazydaisys What about meowoody? A mix of meow and broody and sounds somewhat like moody/broody. :haha: 

@momwithbabies We'll always be here to read it. :hugs: I'm sorry af came. I know it's hard especially when you get your hopes up. :hugs: I am a teacher, but I'm not currently teaching. I can relate to most of what you said. I worked an hour and a half away from home so that meant getting up early to go and always being at least an hour and a half away from home in the evenings. I had lots of academic and extracurricular responsibilities in spite of my distance from the school too. There would be nights when I got home around 8-9 pm, showered, ate, and went to sleep only to start it again the next day. I remember the dread of having to prepare and go the next day too. I hope you start feeling better soon and that the days start to seem a little lighter. I know it's hard once you start to feel this way about going. 

@ProfWife Congrats on your 10th anniversary teaching! That's quite an accomplishment. :thumbup:


----------



## omgbaby

nikkilucky77 - Lol I have so many TV obsessions. Not even funny

momwithbabies - Sorry af came. I hope things get better for you! :flower:

profwife - Congrats on your 10th anniversary! You must really love what you do!

Hopeful2014 - I tried to watch PLL last night, got half way through the meeting w/ Mona & Ezra and OH felt the need to start screaming (he had in headphones) telling me about a video he was watching. Lol so needless to say I couldn't focus, was confused as hell about what just happened and just saved it. So hopefully tonight I can finish that and watch Ravenswood.

Afm - I'm tired as hell tonight! Lol I watched a movie called Messages Deleted last night and then BGC ASB, then PLL once I was done I looked at the clock & it was 1! Lmao I went to sleep with thermal pants on and had the heating blanket on me. I woke up at 3am went to the living room to OH and damn near cried because I was so hot. Lmao why I'm not sure. I'm just ready for this week to be over!


----------



## KatyW

Congratulations, Kalush!


----------



## athena87

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh73/athena8785/9744debc-af58-44b2-aa7d-d424d3351853.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh73/athena8785/image-23.jpg

These are my babies.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newbie2013

Cute babies, Athena!

How is everyone today? I'm ok, 12DPO and had a couple of spots today. Bummed. Expecting af to make an appearance tomorrow. Haven't temped since confirming o rise, but might tomorrow just to confirm the drop. I'm enjoying not temping but think I might feel like I've lost too much control over things (virgo trait!). 

Totally understand the teaching stuff, ladies. I've just gone back from Christmas vacation. Thank god we only had two days before the weekend. Next week is a 4 day week, too, so easing back in nicely.

Thinking of you all!


----------



## al335003

I love looking at everyone's fur-babies! Aren't they wonderful companions?! 

Sorry the witch came for some of you- I hate her! 

She hasn't showed up here so far. I'm 14 DPO- this cycle I did Clomid on days 3-7, trigger on Dec 24 @ 5:30 PM, so ovulation was expected Dec 26th. I had good timed BD and o pains late on the 26th. I'm not getting my hopes up AT ALL, I'm more just annoyed, but I keep looking at the calendar and counting the days to make sure they are right lol 
TMI: Since Wednesday my cervix has been fairly high (to the point I couldn't tell if it was open or not) but today it seems a little lower and open. What do you ladies think? Is that a sign that, sure enough, AF is on her way?


----------



## Kalush

Melann - Such cute cats!

Nikki - Hope you are staying warm. 

Momwithbabies - :hugs: Af definitely makes things work. Teachers work so hard, you guys are all amazing. All the work that goes into it, I can see it getting overwhelming at times. 

Profwife - Congrats on 10 years of teaching, amazing! 

omgbaby - I was so excited to find out more season were added to dexter on Netflix. Currently making my way through the last 2 seasons when I have a chance. Also, I want some of your cake. Icecream cake sounds so good!

Athena - Such cute pictures! Your last cat looks like he/she could be related to one of mine. I kind of wonder where he is actually, he's usually all over me when I sit down for a minute. 

Newbie - Sorry about the spots, hope it's ib. I'm glad you are enjoying not temping. I could never really handle temping. 

Al - Excited for you, glad you made it to 14 dpo with no spotting! Can't help with the cp. Are you going to wait a few days and just see what happens?


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: Your words made me cry because you said everything right!!! Thank you for the encouragement in that things will get better. You reminded me of why I became a teacher!!! I love my students, and I know they need me! Congrats on teaching for 10 years! 

Hopeful: Today was better. Thank you for sympathizing with me! It's good to hear I'm not the only person who has ever felt this exhausted and run down. I can't imagine all of the driving you had to do!!! Wow!

Omgbaby: Thank you, and I'm so happy tomorrow is Friday!!! 

Newbie: Amen to easing back into to school! It's nice for kids, but it's really nice for us teachers!!! I think I'm worse than the kids sometimes, lol!!! Sorry about your spotting, and I hope if she's going to come, she gets here and leaves quickly!

Al: I really don't know much about cervical positions. I hope AF stays away for you! Bless you for all you're going through.

Kalush: Thank you for your kind words about teachers. I appreciate that!

Athena: Cute and adorable! Love em!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I still need to watch Ravenswood. I'm behind since all the shows are coming back from break. :dohh: I hope you get some rest tonight!

@athena87 They are so cute! :)

@newbie2013 I'm like that with needing to feel in control as well. I'm glad you're easing back into work. :thumbup: It always seems harder or like a longer wait until the end after Christmas break. I hope af stays away. 

@al335003 I never really monitored my cervix. It seemed too hard to me. :haha: I've heard some ladies say it does lower and open before, but I've also heard it moves around sometimes and can't always be depended upon. :shrug: I REALLY hope af does not show! I'm so hopeful for you!

@Kalush We liked Dexter! :) I love watching shows in marathon bursts. It can be so much better. 

@momwithbabies I'm so glad that today was better. :D I'm sure you are a great teacher and your students do need you! It's hard to be stretched in so many directions, but I know you can handle it and you'll be stronger because of it! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie2013

Hope is fading. Temp was 36.25 this morning, so right around af temp. Just waiting. Frustrated. Not sure what our next step will be now. Part of me wants to chill out and relax, but part of me wants to investigate more, try new things, etc. I'll talk to dh today when af appears and work out a plan. I need a plan, he doesn't and he HATES my need for planning - lol!

Thanks for the support, ladies!


----------



## pathos

hello, i can't be around so often, but i try to read you (mostly offline). we are moving in 2 weeks, packing and still trying to fix the new place. 
hehe i could not resist to share my ugly girl's photo with you.

and Kalush big congrats! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3









2.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## al335003

Welp still no AF and a stark-white-blank test this AM... :(


----------



## newbie2013

al, what DPO are you?


----------



## al335003

15 dpo


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Good sign! When are you testing??


----------



## al335003

Newbie: tested this AM with dolllar store test and got a BFN... 

I'm crampy and "wet" feeling like AF is coming but nothing so far. This is just a weird cycle- like nothing before. If nothing over the weekend I'll test again Sunday. The good news is that my annual "girlie appointment" is scheduled for Tuesday so maybe I can get something done if still nothing by then.


----------



## omgbaby

athena87 - How cute! Your black cat has gorgeous green eyes!! Cats always have bright pretty eyes.

Kalush - I love ice cream cake! Funny thing is... I forgot we had it! I guess I know what I'm doing when I get home! Lol

momwithbabies - IKR! I can't wait to sleep in tomorrow & just relax!

Hopeful2014 - Me too! Lol never finished PLL from the other night. I kept waking up last night, who knows why though.


pathos - Aw! She's cute! Love her little face

al335003 - FX you get some answers. I've been feeling crampy like af is coming too. But no full on cramps

AFM - Having a weird crampy feeling as if af is coming but not full on cramps at all. Felt like I was going to power puke everywhere yesterday afternoon. Hopefully going to look at kittens this weekend!! Would love a puppy but around here they are all like $300-$500!! :dohh:

But, at one point we had a puppy (which the lady wanted back as companion) at first we got him & his sister. The people we got him from called him Hershey so we named his sister Kisses. He is the black one, she's black and white. Well, we gave them a bath that first night because they were filthy, found out they had fleas. We gave the girl back because I wasn't going to deal with double the fleas! So we kept him, changed his name to Chai. But few months later had to give him back. :cry::cry: He was my baby.
In the dark picture he is right under my hand. Lol the whole way home they both felt the need to sit on my shoulders (which I was grossed out once I realized they had fleas & were both right on top of me :haha:)
I have better pictures on my other phone, I'll have to attach a better one of his face later
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









photo.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## omgbaby

FOUND THEM!!! :happydance:

THIS IS MY BABY!! I miss him so much.

First is them passed out together, second is the cutest passed out pup ever! Third is his wittle face!!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2









photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 3









photo 3.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 :hugs: I wish af wouldn't show. I hope you and DH are able to work out a plan whether that be investigation or a more relaxed plan. I know it always makes me feel better and more in control when I have some ideas. 

@pathos :hi: She's quite cute. :) I'm sending luck for the packing, moving, and renovation. I know it's hard work.

@al335003 I have to think the lack of spotting and the signs are promising. I really hope af doesn't show. It'll be good to have an appointment soon. :thumbup:

@omgbaby I hope the cramps are nothing and af doesn't come! Those puppies are cute. I like the matching names too. I hope you get your kitten. I know you've wanted a pet for a while. Having a pet can be so rewarding. :thumbup:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Love the pictures from everyone!!!

Hopeful: I haven't watched the latest Teen Wolf...I'm behind on it but AHS I have finished...I love dark and twisted...I saw that Lifetime is making a "Flowers in the Attic" movie and I can't wait!!!!

Omgbaby: I have a lot of tv show addictions too lol. It is ridiculous but I rather enjoy cuddling on the couch with some good shows :)

Prowife: 10 years is awesome and you said it! I am on my 7th year and I still love it but I remember thinking is this really it...but that may have been the age group :).

Newbie and Al: I hope af misses you!!

Atm af is due today and nothing...usually I get pink spotting the day before and I know that it is here but nothing yet. I try to not think too much about it but I hope she doesn't come. I keep telling myself "oh tomorrow she will be here." The things we tell ourselves while ttc lol.


----------



## Kalush

Newbie - I like to have all sorts of plans too. I would go over my game plan with him every month when af showed. I'm not sure he was listening all the time, but it was nice to say it out loud instead of repeatedly in my head. Hope af stays away! 

Pathos - Aw, she's adorable!

Al - This cycle being different sounds like it could be a good thing. Hope af stays away and you get a bfp on the next test! 

omgbaby - A kitten would be great. I do complain about my cats from time to time, but I'd hate to have a house without them really. Those puppies are adorable and fun names, it would be sad to give them back. I would never be a very good animal foster parent, I'd want to just keep them all.

Nikki - Exciting, hope af stays away. Are you going to test soon?

Hopeful - Tests still look good today, so I am officially pregnant! Finally 4 weeks!


----------



## omgbaby

Nikki - Fx she doesn't come. Nothing is better than relaxing and watching TV.

Hopeful - yes pets are very rewarding. It's fun watching them grow. Pretty much like having a kid lol.

Kalush - Congrats on making it official!!! Happy 4 weeks!! About cat getting on your nerves, see my update. Yes it was very hard getting rid of them! I couldn't be a foster! Lol I'd never let them go.

Afm - was looking for puppies all afternoon. Couldn't find any. Started looking for kittens. Couldn't find any. So eventually I got upset. Something kept telling me to text my friend. (we got our first puppy the one on other page) from her Grandma. So I texted her and said do you know if anyone has puppies. She replied umm yes!! My grandmas dog just had puppies. I swear I almost died!!! So after work we went and seen her and her son. He's not even 1 yet, haven't seen him since day he was born, omg he's so chunky & cute!! My new boyfriend! Lol so anywho, we went to her grandmas & GOT A PUPPY!!!! They had a cat back at my friends house (kalush this is for you) this cat was evil!! Lol he kept chasing the puppy & hitting it. Lol after awhile I was gonna kill it! Lol leave my baby alone!! So he's Mr No Name right now. If any of you have ideas I would love to know! He's asleep on my lap as I type.


----------



## omgbaby

Oops, would've helped to attach a picture! Lol the first puppy we had that I posted a bunch of pics of earlier they were Shih Poos (Shih Tzu Poodle mix). But the puppy we just got today is a Shih Tzu Pomeranian. I'm guessing because of his nose. His little face screams pom.

But forgot to add, got home and had brown in panties. Af due Sunday. So I'm sure she's coming. :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140110_225917_353.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newbie2013

Aw.... He's adorable!!!!!!!!!! We're trying to convince my 3yr old nephew to come with us to see my friend's golden retriever, but he's dubious about going out with just us and not his mum and dad!

Oh, and af came (b*tch)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 TV is amazing and cuddling on the couch is great! :thumbup: Congrats on seven years teaching! That's great! I really hope af doesn't show. 

@Kalush I updated you officially! Congratulations! :happydance:

@omgbaby My puppy will probably always be like my first kid. :D Congrats on getting the puppy!! Yay! :happydance: He's cute. I'll try to think of names. I'm sorry about the brown. I hope there's no more. 

@newbie2013 :hugs: I'm sorry. I hate the witch.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby: He is cute!! Looks like my husband's dog...we named her onyx but he was living in rural areas and someone snatched her!! I can't think of any names really other than Pepper lol. 

Newbie: That sucks...pretty sure af is coming for me too. I had the tiniest bit of pink cm this morning so she was just late getting here. I'm sure she will officially be here tonight or tomorrow for sure.

Is anyone taking B6 to help with your luteal phase? I generally have 12-13 days in my LP but I wouldn't think it would hurt to take to help lengthen it.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thought I'd add to the cute puppy pics! This is from last weekend getting the nursery sorted and poor Kyiero looks so sad that she's not gonna be our baby anymore! I love this pic though, makes me laugh every time!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## al335003

Nikki: I took B6 awhile back to help with my LP and it certainly helped but not necessarily in a good way. It gave me the most VIVID dreams and my cycle went 40-some days :/ I couldn't handle a cycle that long so I stopped taking it and just delt with the early spotting. 

Omgbaby: your pup is adorbs! I wish I had my pup right now... We can't get her until next Friday but are heading out to get some things for her now!

I'm still not spotting this morning, I skipped testing today but will tomorrow. My Hopes aren't up, I don't feel different at all, but time will tell.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Al: Thanks! That is good to know! I don't need cycles that long lol!! 

Ourlilflu: That is adorable! I love boxers :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Boxers are the breeds with the most personality in my mind. everyone loves her to bits, she's hilarious, such a character!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

I agree with that statement...I have one too :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## burgbrandy

Hey ladies!! I finally got internet again so I will be back to posting!! YAY!!! I haven't been stalking much cuz I didn't have phone signal either so I am way behind. I promise I will be catching up tomorrow!!

Quick update for me: I'm currently on cd 10, waiting to o, on cycle #20. :( I doubled up my clomid dose this cycle. Still temping and OPKs, like usual. I should o sometime this week. Going to try to stick to every other day BD.

I'm really debating on going to NTNP after this cycle...this is my last cycle of clomid and I'm just so frustrated...everything is completely normal and we have perfectly timed intercourse and it still isn't happening. :( I've ran out of ideas on things to try. I'm starting to get sick of temping and peeing in cups. I didn't think TTC would take this long. Hubby has been ready to NTNP for awhile now but I have been pushing it off. I haven't told him yet that I'm finally ready to put the thermometer away and just go back to stress-free sex when we feel like it. I know I'll never be able to not notice my signs of o and will still try to BD when I know I am fertile. I'm sure I'll still track cm.

I have decided to get myself in better shape...Hubby goes on health kicks every couple months so we are doing this together. We bought a cheap 8 week exercise program and we are sticking to it!! We have been following the DVDs and working out 5 days a week. I am not fat by any means, but I could definitely lose a few pounds and get it better shape. I am not very active usually and I know my muscles are almost non-existant. We just completed week 3 and I can already see a difference in my abs and my arms! Its amazing! I'll probably post a couple pics in my journal tomorrow.


----------



## Kalush

omgbaby - Such a cute puppy. YaY! Glad you were able to rescue it from the evil kitty! :haha: Good luck finding a name. I'm horrible at choosing pet names. My cat is named Kit because I was tired of calling him kitty all the time so I just shortened it. Someone I worked with once alerted me to the fact that it was funny because of Kit Kat. 

Newbie - :hugs: Stupid af. 

Nikki - I tried taking a b complex but didn't notice any difference at all. Such a cute puppy! 

Ourlilflu - Cute pic! I have a similar one with one of our cats before DD too! They don't usually go in there anymore, but lately they have been because of her new cuddly blanket. She got to go in and bug one of them today while he was in there. 

Burgbrandy - YaY for the internet! I think if you can relax more by ntnp it might be a good thing. Especially if you can tell when you are Oing, you'll have a general idea anyway. The health kick sounds good. I really should be more regular with exercising, with all the wet weather even walks happen a lot less often.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I'm sorry someone snatched your dog. :( I would be heartbroken. Your boxer is so cute! :) I've never taken B6, but I've heard of a lot of ladies who do. :shrug:

@OurLilFlu Cute! :)

@al335003 I'm hopeful since you're not spotting! I really hope this is it. I hope next Friday hurries here too. I know I didn't like waiting to get my pup before we got her. :thumbup:

@burgbrandy :hi: I'm glad you're back. :hugs: I'm sorry you're so frustrated and can understand why NTNP sounds appealing. I agree; I would still notice fertility signs and try to bd around that time. It's so hard when you know you're doing everything you can and that you have perfect timing. That's one thing that was hard for me to understand. It didn't work until it did. :shrug: Yay for getting in better shape with dh. 

@Kalush We've had so much snow and rain over the last few weeks that everything is still wet outside even though the snow is gone. The gravel is even squishing into the muddy ground in spots. :dohh: I'm ready for spring or summer!


----------



## OurLilFlu

nikkilucky77 said:


> I agree with that statement...I have one too :)

Hahah I love it when she curls up like that! Or splays out as far as she can, dead dog! Lol they are too too funny. How old is yours?


----------



## nikkilucky77

OurLilFlu said:


> nikkilucky77 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with that statement...I have one too :)
> 
> Hahah I love it when she curls up like that! Or splays out as far as she can, dead dog! Lol they are too too funny. How old is yours?Click to expand...

Bo is almost 3 (in April). We make conversation for him and it is hilarious!! He has such faces all the time :). How old is yours??


----------



## OurLilFlu

She just turned six but she still has all the energy of a puppy when she wants otherwise she's pretty chill and cuddly. I can't wait for her to be best friends with the baby, she's so gentle and sweet!


----------



## athena87

Our dog I posted a pic of a few pages back is a boxer and my in laws have 2 boxers


----------



## ProfWife

Those puppies and cats are adorable. We have no pets aside from the random lizards that make their ways inside before it gets cold. One day we hope to move into a home with a larger yard. We both love retrievers (goldens and labs), but our yard is simply not large enough to accommodate their need to run. Plus we are rarely home. One day though...


----------



## Hopeful2014

@athena87 How are you? :flower:

@ProfWife I've always liked Golden Retrievers and thought they have such beautiful hair. We have a Lab. She's my niece's dog, but she stays at our house because she lives in the city without much room for her. :flower: They are both such sweet breeds.


----------



## Hopeful2014

I was just on youtube and saw a video that some of you may enjoy. Apparently their Boxer has been turning the snooze button off on their alarm clock. :)

https://youtu.be/zIGNlKI1zVs


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah yup that's a boxer!! Ours loves opening 'presents' even building the nursery furniture this weekend she was madly trying to open the cardboard box the pieces came in. She knows how to open some doors. They're genius little things. As a puppy she could escape from any yard lol cant think of any more of her quirky tricks!


----------



## gabbygabz

Just wanted to drop in here and say hello to you ladies. I've been keeping up but not posting much. The update is that today is cd14 for me and I'm going in for my first IUI this afternoon with 3 large follicles ready to drop. So that's exciting. Otherwise, nothing much to report but hoping to be back more regularly going forward, especially in this upcoming 2WW. 

Happy for the distraction of my DH's 40th birthday tomorrow and related party on Saturday ... so at least that'll kill one week!

In the meantime hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ooh gabby we are in sync! Today is my cd 14. I have three follicles ready to drop and iui planned for tomorrow. 

Good luck gabby love the distractions. I need to plan some things too. Xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@OurLilFlu :D It's so amazing when animals are like people. Our dog has a perfect mixture of our personalities and huffs like a person when she is annoyed. She knows food comes from the refrigerator or from her food area and hits her paws against things to let us know what she wants. It's so funny. 

@gabbygabz :hi: That's so exciting! I am crossing my fingers tightly for you. I hope the distractions help. Good luck!! I look forward to you being back more. :friends:

@Lazydaisys :happydance: I'm so excited for you too! I hope your lining has improved. I'm off to check your journal! Good luck!! Keep us updated.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Gabby & Lazydaisy: Good luck tomorrow! That is very exciting :)


----------



## Kalush

Gabbygabz - Sounds like a promising iui cycle. I hope it works. Having a birthday party as a distraction is great. Hope the next two weeks go quickly for you.

Lazydaisy- Looking good for your iui too! Good luck. Did you figure out some good distractions?


----------



## pathos

gabbygabz & lazydaisys, good luck! :flower:


----------



## omgbaby

newbie2013 - stupid bitch af.

nikkilucky77 - aw no! can't believe someone snatched your dog! people are so evil. what a cute little puppy!

OurLilFlu - omg! lol that picture of your dog in crib is hilarious!

burgbrandy - lookin good girl! hope your ntnp helps out and you get your bfp with less stress.

afm - haven't had a good night sleep since before we got puppy. I want to die I'm so overwhelmed and tired. I hate my job, I just don't feel like I get paid enough. The general manager is always watching me and I feel like I work with a bunch of children. OH can't seem to find a job that works with our schedule. 
Awhile ago I tried walgreens brand pads and they hurt, so I went and got Always which I usually use. Well ever since then every time af is over it's really itchy down there. Well I always thought it was the pads but didn't know what to do about it and could never see anything. So last night I had to go get more pads and as I was walking I was thinking wow my ass hurts! Lol
It felt like I had a pimple right along where my pants/panties were rubbing. Looked with mirror when I got home couldn't really see anything. This morning it hurt worse, I looked. I think I have freakin chemical burn!! Right past that area on my butt cheeks is really red and itchy. This sucks. So now I guess I need to look into another brand.
Being the person I am, I googled it. Well then starting reading that the chemicals in pads can cause all this shit including infertility. WTF.
LET ME FIND OUT THAT ALWAYS IS THE REASON I DON'T HAVE A BABY. I'LL BLOW THEIR FACTORY UP!! Lmao. jk.


Anywho, af came Saturday. I think that's about it. Thank God she isn't painful this time (knock on wood) :loo:
Nieces are selling Girl Scout cookies so I've had the sheet at work which is making me crave thin mints! Lmao


----------



## melann13

@ omgbaby
I have found that I get itchy and uncomfortable if I wear the regular Aleays when flow is light. Seems like if I don't need to change the pad often it chafs. The infinity ones are more cloth like and more $$, but I don't have the issue with them. I've been wearing them frequently when I go out or at night in case my water breaks, but when at home I skip it or just use a liner to let things breathe down there. Good luck!


----------



## newbie2013

I hate always! The only always available here are so plasticy and yuck! Luckily I have found a couple of local brands that are soft, cottony ones. I'm almost certain that those plasticy always ones contributed to recurring thrust and bv I had a couple of years ago. Never had anything like the chemical burn like you're describing. Sounds nasty! Look after yourself!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Oh, and we're cycle buddies this month - saturday was CD1 for me too


----------



## RaeChay

Just wanted to wish gabby and lazy BEST OF LUCK and two beautiful bfp's in two weeks from today <3


----------



## nikkilucky77

Af came last night. I used to be a 30 day cycle before the pill so I wonder if my body is FINALLY getting back on track? The last 3 months I was 27 days. Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday!


----------



## omgbaby

melann13 - girl! you still haven't had that baby yet!!?? Lol get outta there!!!! Last night I bought the regular always because they were cheaper they have like a blue area down the middle, I'm wondering if that's what did me in! I used the infinity before, love those! I will definitely have to try those out and hopefully it helps but if not I'll have to try a whole new brand.

newbie2013 - See I've noticed recurring thrush as well and was wondering if it was the pads! I'm glad you said that, I'll have to switch it up and see if it helps both situations! Also, yay!! I love having cycle buddies, let's you know your not alone!

nikkilucky77 - I hope you're getting back on track. She's such a biotch!


----------



## al335003

BEST OF LUCK GABBY AND LAZY!!! Fx for you both!

AF came this morning, 5 days late. I had my annual pap today with my obgyn, it was hard to show my face and be like "yep, still not pregnant"... But I told myself over and over, "do not cry do not cry"... I'm so sick of crying over this! It wasn't easy, but to my surprise, I did not cry ... Go me lol anywho my doc was extremely nice and sympathetic without saying too much so that was comforting. I decided on the way home that I'm going to make a "poster" with 2014 on it and list all the good things that this year has in store, then I'm going to hang it on my bathroom mirror and read it every day for strength and encouragement. I think it will help. 

This week I've gotten back to the gym and it FEELS SO GOOD! I'm looking forward to NTNP for the next few months and spending quality time with my pups and hubs and myself. IUI will definitely be our next step, we may start that late this summer. I will definitely be keeping up with you ladies, so I'm not gone for good, but it seems appropriate to thank you all for all of the love and support. 

BFPs to us all! :haha: I wish it was that easy!


----------



## melann13

Al, your poster plan sounds amazing. Props to you

@omgbaby, yup, no baby. I got checked last week at was 0cm and 70%effaced. I will be checked tomorrow again. I've given up on her coming anytime soon, just hoping for progress at this point. We are definitely anxious over here!


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks for all the luck and good wishes ladies!

AL - loving the poster idea and just might steal it! As it's my DH's 40th bday we've been saying 2014 is our year so I'm thinking that's a great way to immortalize the mantra!

Update on the IUI, I went back in this morning for round #2 and did an Ovidrel trigger shot after the fact just in case. 3 large follicles ready to drop and hopefully the Ovidrel will help them along. DH was relieved that even on the 2nd day his little :spermy: were there in good numbers!

I couldn't help but focus on how totally crazy science is when my RE showed me the moving sperm on the screen in my uterus. Crazy!

Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday!


----------



## River54

Just wanted to say that I am still around. Gearing up for our first IVF soon. I've been on bcp for 2 weeks, I have to go in for a polyp removal tomorrow, and I start Suprefact tonight. Then stop bcp next week, and go in for a scan to hopefully start the stim part of the IVF! 
I soo hope it all just flies by!
FX to you all!

Oh yeah - on the Always topic - I use the infinity, which are soo much nicer for the very heavy days, and just use cloth for the other days. Cloth is just soo much nicer!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Gabby: That sounds awesome! I think it would be fun to see that :)

Al: I get what you are saying about seeing your obgyn and like yup not pregnant. But I love your poster idea. Really it will happen for us all....my mom keeps telling me that I'm thinking about it too much..easy said than done mom! LOL. My point is that I sometimes get too caught up in ttc that I forget about the other fun things going on in my life :). 

Omgbaby: I have had bad luck with the blue on the pads too. I got very irritated and had to switch to something plain. Good luck hun :)


----------



## ProfWife

I'm also a fan of the Infinity. Some of you mentioned cloth...do you mean cloth-like pads or actual cloth (like washable/reusable)? I know some use reusables and always wondered about them.

Gabby - I wish we could all get a little inside view and be able to be sure the sperm were all going where they should. Praying this is it for you!


----------



## omgbaby

Profwife they are actual reusable pads like cloth diapers. Lol


----------



## RaeChay

Excited for you River :)


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Reusable? Um... Not sure I could do that! But I'm sure it would be better for you than plastic (even cloth/cotton feel - I know they're not really cloth or cotton). 

As for the thrush/bv, in addition to the plasticy pads, I also think my severe vitamin D deficiency contributed because I haven't had either since getting my vitamin D up to almost "normal" levels. I also take lactobisilous (can't spell) every day, which I think helps, too!


----------



## athena87

Ok so I'm pretty sue I ov'd based on temps I'm 3 dpo and started the progesterone cream today.


----------



## burgbrandy

Hey ladies! Just checking in!! I love the poster idea! :) One thing I do when I feel down is to make a gratitude list. It really puts things into perspective. Just write down every single thing you can think of that you can be thankful for in that particular moment. Even if its something totally silly, like "the dog didn't tear anything up today" or "we have a full refrigerator." I always get in a bit of a funk during the TWW and during AF so every time I start to feel a little pissy about TTC, I sit down and write out everything else that is going RIGHT in my life. I picked this up from Alcoholics Anonymous. Learned so many helpful tools there that apply to every aspect of life, not just alcohol and drugs.

Anyway, I'm still waiting to o. CD 12 now. I should have a positive OPK tomorrow or so and O should be before this weekend. Sticking to EOD bd. I have been doing a pretty good job of keeping my mind off of TTC the last few weeks. This exercise program really seems to be helping with that. :) I did post a progress pic in my journal. Since I made the decision to stop temping after this cycle, I have felt so much more relaxed about everything. Now lets hope that I can hold on to some strength and not start testing until AF is due!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I think I had irritation from pads once. It was along my underwear lines on the sides. It can be quite uncomfortable. I'm not really sure why I had it that time and not others because I continued to wear the same kind. Could it be something to do with the scented/unscented thing? I've heard some ladies get problems when they use scented kinds. I'm sorry af came. :( I hope you get more rest soon. We bought Girl Scout cookies from my niece today. 

@melann13 The Always Infinity ones are the ones I had the slight irritation with, but I really like them. They are my favorite and I'll continue to use them in the future. I think it might have been a fluke because it didn't happen anymore. I might have been warmer that day too. :shrug:

@newbie2013 I hope you and omgbaby get your BFPs this time so you could be bump buddies! :thumbup:

@nikkilucky77 I'm sorry af came. :hugs: I hope your body is regulating itself! :thumbup:

@al335003 I'm sorry af came. :hugs: I'm really sorry you had to feel like that when you went for your visit too. It's not your fault and I hate that you have to feel bad about it. I like the poster idea! We'll continue to be here for love and support! TTC/NTNP talk and all other talk. Keep us updated or we'll miss you. :hugs:

@gabbygabz I think it would be neat to see all of that on a screen too. It's amazing what happens that we never get to see or know about. Good luck!! :D

@River54 I'm so excited for you and wish you all the best! I hope time flies by for you! :thumbup:

@athena87 Your temps do look like you ovulated. :thumbup: Good luck!!

@burgbrandy I like the gratitude list. I think it helps to think about what is going right when other things are not. Nice look! It's great that you are both sticking to the program. My fingers are crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## omgbaby

al335003 - sorry about af. that's the worst thing about going to doc.

melann13 - what the heck! doesn't she know she has a lot of people waiting on her. time is ticking baby girl!

River54 - how are the cloth ones? I looked at them but I don't think I would be able to do that. LOL

newbie2013 - lol that's exactly what I thought. I don't think I'd be able to clean em. They even have little cups that you put up in you to catch the blood I guess... Uh yeah.. no. Lmao they are called 'Diva Cups' :haha:

athena87 - fx

burgbrandy - good! I'm glad you are more relaxed. Hopefully it helps!

Hopeful2014 - I love thin mints. I hate Girl Scout time. I want to buy every box of thin mints! Lol you can't just get one box because when that's gone you want more.

afm - woke up at 2:30 am with HORRIBLE cramps, swear I wanted to cry. OH helped me stumble to the bathroom because I was half sleep, I jumped in the shower because usually the hot water helps.... Well I fell asleep in the shower!! :haha: I finally got out at 3:15. I asked OH "If I wouldn't have come out would you have came to check on me?" Lol
I knew I was in there for forever because when I got in shower he was playing Grand Theft Auto when I came out the tv was off and he was laying down. Lmao. Anywho, still couldn't get them to stop, couldn't find heating pad so turned on the heating blanket and was knocked out!! Lol that thing works wonders I tell you! 
BUT be careful, who knows what time it was but I woke up in a sweat! Lmao but atleast the cramps were gone. I hate cramps, they are the worst. I should've stayed on bcp, I never really got them then. Lol then again that's the reason why I started to take them.

Lol sorry for rambling, I'm in a talkative mood today! :flower::dohh::haha::winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## melann13

@omgbaby, yup, LO is just not getting the message.
When I went off of BC in 2012, I suddenly remembered how much AF sucked before BC. I was definitely addicted to my heating pad, Aleve, and the fetal position on the floor with a bucket to puke in. Because of it, I vividly remember my last AF because I couldn't stand up and stayed home from church throwing up in pain. I'm secretly hoping that all that misery prepared me for labor, but I guess for all I know, it just means I have a very low pain threshold. Only time will tell!


----------



## momwithbabies

Melann: You'll do great! Congratulations on the precious baby you will soon meet! Cherish EVERY moment:)


----------



## Kalush

omgbaby - :hugs: Sorry af is being so horrible. How is having the puppy? Yummy, thin mints. Wonder when the Girl Scouts will be selling them at the grocery store. 

Nikki - Sorry about af. It would be great if you body was getting back on track. 

Al - Sorry af showed up. Glad you were able to make it though the appointment. It sounds like you have a great plan for the year! 

gabbygabz - Glad the iui went well. Really hoping to hear about a bfp in a couple weeks!

River - I hope the ivf cycle goes as planned and ends with a bfp.

Athena - YaY for O!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby We got Samoas, Thin Mints, and the peanut butter Tagalongs. Yum! :) I'm so sorry you had horrible cramps. AF is bad enough, but it's much worse when you have to be in pain too. I hope it's over. :hugs: 

@melann13 I hate when cramps/pain are so bad that I throw up too. Ugh. :dohh:


----------



## athena87

I'm 5 dpo and I started using the progesterone cream. I hope this is it. I'm pretty sure I ovulated from both ovaries this cycle. So I had more of a chance.

Good luck every one.


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck Athena!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@athena87 Good luck! I hope this is it too! :flower:


----------



## burgbrandy

Hey ladies! Just wanted to show off my new tattoo! :)

Still no positive opk yet. :shrug: I'm super cram py today though. Idk.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140116_211407_254-1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 8


----------



## momwithbabies

Melann: Baby yet? Today's my birthday, lol!!!


----------



## momwithbabies

Burgbrandy: That's really cool! Did it hurt like a mother? I'm too much of a wimp to get one, lol!


----------



## burgbrandy

I have plenty of other tattoos and none of them really hurt. I've been through 26 hours of labor so tattoos are a breeze! Lol! I actually almost fell asleep.


----------



## RaeChay

Burgbrandy- I love your work! Is it a Phoenix?
A Phoenix tattoo is something I've thought about. I'm just not sure right now where I'm willing to commit to more space being covered with ink. I have one very large piece presently (from left shoulder, down to left thigh) so it's hard to be sure right now. Especially working in the medical field.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy Nice! :) How's the fitness routine going? I hope you get a positive soon.

@momwithbabies :cake: Happy Birthday!! I hope you had a wonderful day!

@RaeChay What's your tattoo of? :flower:


----------



## melann13

@momwithbabies,
No sign of baby. She's being very stubborn. Had bad diarrhea this morning, which is a sign for some people, but I've had it a few times this week. I feel fine digestion wise, just bathroom issues. So impatient...


----------



## burgbrandy

Rae: yup, a Phoenix. :) I have a large side piece too. And a large calf piece. Lol. and then a few others. I also work in the medical field as a home health aid. My client loves my tats. Lol! What tat do u have? 

Exercize is going well...have to tale the rest of this week off and restart week 4 next week. Wanna give my tat time to heal. Its still pretty ouchie at the moment.

Cramps have eased up today but my hips are still sore. I haven't opk'd yet today. I maybe have missed my surge cuz I haven't been testing as much as normal and then I do test, half the time I forget to go look til after its dried. Lol. Very laid back this cycle. Lol!


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful & brandy- it's the 4 seasons in trees :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Sounds awesome rae!

Got my positive opk this morning! Yay! DTD is hard cuz hubby got a large tat done on his stomach. Lol!


----------



## River54

omgbaby - the cloth are pretty easy to use and wash. Mine has a bamboo core, and cotton/bamboo surrounding and pul on the back to make sure there is no leaks. Pretty easy to just put used ones in a metal bowl/bucket, and dump in the wash on their own cycle when needed. Pretty similar to cloth diapers and how to treat them. 
Don't get me wrong - they are not thick things either - bamboo has more absorbency than cotton, so it is thinner.

Polyp removal went well, they used the same drugs as I would get during an ER, so I am less stressed now about the ER, and know what to expect. I go in Jan 25th for my suppression check, and then I can possibly start stimulate phase :)


----------



## ProfWife

Venting...

Why would a doctor who knows you've been trying for 15 previous cycles to get pregnant tell you that a uterine infection might be your source, take the cultures, and tell you that if the tests are positive that antibiotics for both you and hubby would be essential...basically a "time is of the essence" speech. THEN when the results come in, the nurse calls far too close to their close time for you to call back, leaves a message that results are in, but that you'll need to wait until Monday to call back?!? 

I've told them repeatedly to leave results on my cell voicemail. If they can't do that, perhaps they should have just called back on Monday rather than letting me worry that I have an infection but can't get treated for it until I go through their stupid phone chains to call back and get results?!

Sometimes I wish medical professionals would just use freaking common sense rather than making more stress when I already have anxiety over this taking so long!

So now, I may not even be able to use this cycle due to antibiotics not being given early enough to clear up the issue (if there is one). I'm so angry right now.

If they tell me on Monday that I'm clear and infection free, I'm going to inform them that CLEAR results should be dictated as such in the voicemail to REDUCE their patient's stress levels.


----------



## RaeChay

Prof wife- I totally agree. Being a medical person though, I can tell you that the silver lining (unless your doctor and staff are huge dumbasses) is that you likely don't gave an infection, or they would have been a little more urgent in getting ahold of you. Are there any urgent care clinics or after hours clinics associated with your dictor's? If so, it's possible that they have access to labs and can ease your mind if you call them.


----------



## ProfWife

None that I know of. He's in an independent practice. Except for the hospital, I doubt there's anyone who can get into it. 

I just wish they'd say "all is clear" if all is clear. Is that too hard? I'm seriously going to think about this all weekend...and I've already delayed O because of work-related stress the last few weeks. 

Days like today just put me in a downer of a mood like I'll never get pregnant and should just stop trying. I know it's not true, and deep down I know I'd never really stop trying. However it just irritates me that all the offices I've been to have been really nice and proactive the first 2-3 visits but then it's all downhill from there.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@melann13 :hugs: I feel bad for you with the bathroom issues. That's no fun. I hope baby shows soon!

@burgbrandy I hope the laid back approach helps. Yay for the positive opk! Good luck! :flower:

@RaeChay Oh-that sounds cool! :) That reminds me of a photo project I did a few years ago. I took a photo of a large tree on our property on the same day of every month over an entire year. It turned out really cool to see all the different seasons and periods of growth. 

@River54 I've never really looked into cloth much, but they sound interesting. I'm glad the removal went well. Keep us updated! :D

@ProfWife Ahh! I hate Friday things that have to wait until Monday! I can get quite impatient about things anyway. They could at least say results look good if everything is fine without having to go into detail on voice mail. I wish we could get electronic results over the weekend or that they had a person in on the weekends just in case people need them. :dohh: I hope all is well and that the wait isn't too terrible.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Like Rae, I'm a nurse and there are strict confidentiality issues with relaying results over the phone... Sometimes results even need to be delivered by the doc, not the nurse etc. I know it's frustrating but it is to protect your privacy but unfortunately not your sanity. Sorry you have to wait til monday


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: That stinks! I have had that happen before but my clinic/doctor puts my results on our mycare site so you can log in and see the results. Thank goodness! I am hoping that since she called you later it might be ok and not as dire? Good luck...I know it is hard not to think about it :(

Melann: Your little one is being stubborn!!!! Maybe the snow over the weekend that I get here will help out ;). Crossing my fingers for you!

Burgbrandy: Love the tat! I would love to get another one...it will happen just not sure what I want this time lol.

Atm just waiting for af to leave...can't wait! My friend, who is prego with her third, suggested I try clomid and our doc would have no problem subscribing it (we have the same doc) What are your thoughts on it? Is it very spendy? Sorry just wanted to do it au natural but now wondering if I should just get a little help. Idk...I keep going back and forth on how much medical help I want to get while ttc.


----------



## ProfWife

They have sent me test results via snail mail in the past. Not sure how this would be protected differently from my paps or other bloodwork. 

Like I said though, if I find out they decided to out my health or chances of conception in jeopardy rather than take some extra time to get in contact with me, there's going to be a major issue. I don't think many here would react any differently.


----------



## burgbrandy

I totally get ur frustration! The same thing happened to me with hubbys SA results and I was pissed! And those didn't have actual consequences of me not knowing, if u know what I mean. Hopefully the lack of urgency means good results and no actions needed. I would be furious of they didn't take the time to contact u if there was something that needed treated right away!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 You could ask your doctor if it might be something that would be good for you. I know it helps lots of women, but I understand not being sure about it. We got some snow on Friday. :dohh: I keep wishing for warmer weather and it keeps snowing this year. :haha:

@ProfWife I was able to check my pap results online on the website of the company who processed it. Do you know which company they use? I'm not sure if it would be online or not. I just had to have my social security number, date of birth, date of test, and last name to look at mine online. It didn't really go into detail at all; it just said normal results. The doctor actually never called or brought it up afterwards either. :shrug: I hope that since they didn't contact you earlier in the day that everything is fine. I know the waiting sucks though.


----------



## kariemo

I feel bad for you with the bathroom issues


----------



## Lazydaisys

melann13 said:


> @momwithbabies,
> No sign of baby. She's being very stubborn. Had bad diarrhea this morning, which is a sign for some people, but I've had it a few times this week. I feel fine digestion wise, just bathroom issues. So impatient...


Ha ha you are impatient I can imagine it must be frustrating. Try still being on this thread waiting for bfp whilst people are about to give birth. I am feeling extremely impatient also:-(( x


----------



## ProfWife

Melann - praying she decides to come...it's typically up to the baby, after all. :) You've made too good of a home for her!

Lazydaisys - AMEN! ;-) I don't recall praying for patience, but I'm getting a good dose for the last year or so!

Hopeful - That's a good idea. I'll check my insurance claims to see if they put in a request for $ yet. I, otherwise, don't know who did it. Like you, I had to actually ask about my PAP last time. The nurse's comment was "no news is always good news." My comment back was that when it was a test that determined cancer - a response is ALWAYS needed.

AFM - FLASHING SMILEY! Time to get to work. ;-) Hubby woke me up late with breakfast in bed. We're getting fitted for proper athletic shoes later today. I also ordered the Low Dose Naltrexone that my doc prescribed. It should be here just after O. 

Still praying that either nothing showed up in the results or that if there is something it would be taken care of by the LDN.


----------



## burgbrandy

Temp went up a bit this morning and opks have been negative again. I think I o'd yesterday but I'm super crampy today. :shrug: maybe I'm releasing more than just one egg. Planning on DTD tonight just in case.


----------



## athena87

I'm just wondering from all the pregos in here what your first symptoms were before your bfp? I'm 7 dpo having yellow cm earlier it was mixed with a little blood, my lower back hurts, and I'm crampy. I've been having this spasming feeling in my uterine area on and off since yesterday and I've been nauseous. I also am coming down with a cold.


----------



## RaeChay

My bfp cycle, the main noticeable symptoms were creamy cm starting at 6 dpo, difficulty sleeping at 7 dpo, heavy breasts at 7 dpo. Those were my only noticeable differences. Oh, and when my dog jumped on my tummy my left side hurt.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys :hugs: 

@ProfWife Yay for the flashing smiley and for breakfast in bed! Nice! I really hope nothing is wrong. I would hope they would have told you earlier. Good luck! :flower:

@burgbrandy Good luck! :flower:

@athena87 My first big symptom that was different from the other times was being very hungry. This started around 8-9 dpo. I think I implanted on 8 dpo due to a massive temp drop and high rise after that. I did have a few other symptoms, but I wasn't sure if they were bfp related or normal symptoms. I hope these are your signs! Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## athena87

Thank you ladies I hope this is it too.


----------



## Kalush

Burgbrandy - That is a cool tattoo! Sounds like you have things covered for O even with the tattoo obstacles! 

Profwife - Sorry your Dr. was able to get ahold of you. It's frustrating having to deal with all the privacy regulations. YaY for the flashing smiley, I hope this is your month. 

Nikki - It wouldn't hurt to talk it over with your Dr. to see what they have to say about it. 

River - Glad the polyp removal went well. It definitely helps to know what things are going to feel like, glad it's helped you be more relaxed. I hope everything goes well with everything.

Athena - Sounds promising. I had really sharp pains at 6dpo, which I told myself was gas. Cramping for a few days. On 8 dpo I noticed how out of breath I was just walking and was nauseous that night. I had lower back pain at some point that week, don't remember when it started, starting to get better now. Excited to see what this week brings for you. Good luck!


----------



## ProfWife

Got the news. Only sample that grew any colonies was urine sample. Once again, I have 0 symptoms of any uti (and trust me...after 5 months of continuous UTIs back in 2008...I know the symptoms well). This is the second time I've had no symptoms but cultures came back positive with infection.

So, hubs and I are both being prescribed a sulfa antibiotic. I am worried though as it's a drug specifically listed to not take during 1st trimester. I'd be taking it starting tonight (likely the night I ovulate) and need to take it for 2 weeks. So it would be in my blood stream already if I'm implanting. I've got a call in for guidance from the doctor.

BTW - SOLID SMILEY!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Glad you got your results. When I first began seeing my midwife I had a UTI that tested positive but absolutely no symptoms, tested again a few weeks later after doing d-mannose and cranberry and same result... They weren't concerned unless I was symptomatic. Hopefully the antibiotics work for you and hubs!


----------



## pathos

:baby: melann13, it must be very exciting - not the diarrhea - the countdown.- oh, i cannot even imagine soon you will be holding your baby in your arms <3 

profwife, sorry for the infection =( does it hinder pregnancy? the timing sucks. wish it was the 1st day of your cycle..


----------



## ProfWife

It can cause birth defects. I guess they are assuming it is safer than the risk of miscarrying if my body is trying to fight the infection and is attacking everything in that area.


----------



## River54

Can you not ask for a different antibiotic? I am allergic to sulfa based drugs, so they always have to give me something else. Usually only for about 5 days to get rid of it.


----------



## athena87

I'm not sure how well you will be able to see it but I think there was a line this morning when I took the pic and a few others see it too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 18


----------



## nikkilucky77

I think I see it Athena!! :)...fingers crossed!!


----------



## RaeChay

profwife- that's odd...it seems like most MD's don't prescribe an antibiotic for young healthy people when they are asymptomatic. Unless maybe the culture just went crazy. Did you wipe with the lovely towelette they provide before your sample? I'm not one to give medical advice, but if it were me, I'd be tempted to just drink tons of water and straight cranberry juice for the next week, see if I couldn't flush it out myself.


----------



## Kalush

Profwife - Hope you can get the antibiotics sorted out. YaY for O! 

Athena - I think I see it! So excited for you! Can't wait to see your next test!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife Yay for the solid smiley! I'm sorry to hear about the infection. :hugs: It seems they might give you something else since you're ttc. I hope it all gets sorted very quickly.

@pathos How's everything coming with the house? :flower:

@athena87 Oh-I hope this is it! When will you test again? :flower: Fingers crossed!


----------



## pathos

athena - i think i can see a very faint line. [-o&lt; i hope this is it. 

hopeful =), thanks, finally we are moving this Saturday. by the way, congratulations on team pink! so sweet!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@athena87 That's a nice temp rise today! Good luck! :)

@pathos Thanks! :D I hope the move is as easy as possible and that you get settled quickly!


----------



## athena87

Omg I got a bfp on a frer.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## OurLilFlu

AHA!! I peeked after hopeful mentionned your chart and boy did it look promising! Qas curious for you to post and Look at that def a bfp my dear! Congrats!


----------



## athena87

Thank you our lil flu, I'm so nervous and excited. I was planning on surprising dh but when I saw it I ran to the living room to show him.


----------



## ProfWife

Athena...how exciting!! Congratulations!

AFM, I'm doing the meds as prescribed. Doc said it wouldn't be an issue. They prescribed antibiotics as doc thinks that it could be not just a UTI but a bacteria hubs and I are passing back and forth (repeated infections for me, he's had previous issues in the past). So, we are both taking antibiotics at the same time to kill it off. 

A friend of mine helped by this same doc had to do the same regimen for the same issues.


----------



## gabbygabz

Huge congrats athena that's fantastic!!


----------



## athena87

Thank you ladies, I'm a big ball of emotions right now.


----------



## omgbaby

melann13 - Been away for awhile.. Still no baby? I, too used to throw up they were so bad, there were times I had to leave school. Actually funny thing is my first week working where I do now I got sick off cramps and had to go home. I was only here for an hour.

Hopeful2014 - I love Girl Scout cookies! Lol now I'm hungry just thinking bout them! AF was only really bad that one night! Thank goodness.

burgbrandy - Your tattoo is pretty!! I have one behind my ear that I did good on wasn't too much pain plus the guy was heavy handed so I was surprised I did so good, that was my first. Then I have one on my wrist that I had to stop after the outline because I was going to get sick. But it looks good without being colored in. Good luck!

momwithbabies - HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! :cake:

RaeChay - Wow! Your tattoo sounds amazing!!

athena87 - I see the line! Congrats!

AFM - One night we were flipping through channels and Dexter was on. Actually just 3 episodes of season 1. So we got addicted and started it on Netflix. Well the past 3 nights I've watched before bed & had nightmares. Woke up this morning and my back hurts like hell. Been bd'n but no o yet. Probably this weekend!


----------



## kksy9b

CONGRATULATIONS Athena!!! No need to squint on that frer! I am so excited for you! How did your DH react when you told him?


----------



## athena87

We'll I took the test took it back to the bed with me and i hadn't turned the light on yet so I got my phone and turned the flashlight expecting a bfn. But I see the line and I'm like omg. Surprising dh went out the window, I took off running to the living room and hand him the test. The light in the living room is dim and he says what I don't see anything so I turn on his phones flashlight and shine it on it and he goes oh wait I see it. He is excited, but like me is very weary. He said he will be ok when it's as dark as the other line.


----------



## pathos

:wohoo::wohoo: congrats athena! awesome news yippiee! h&h 9 months.


----------



## melann13

Congrats Athena! I too was highly suspicious yesterday, thought it might be a BFP, but after looking at your chart figured you'd have a more definitive answer today. So happy for you! Also, I understand wanting to see progression, I did too... just know that they don't get dark as fast as you'd think. I posted my progression back around page 65 or so and I didn't think it looked great, but my levels were almost tripling according to BW. So don't let a few light tests in a row panic you okay?

@omgbaby- no baby yet. Bloody show yesterday and today, but at doc this morning I still have a closed cervix, although 80% effaced. Fluid is starting to get low and hospital is pretty booked, so I'm going in in 5 hours to start the ripening process and then pitocin. Very nervous. Pray for us!


----------



## River54

Athena - Congrats!!!! :yipee::yipee:

melann - FX for a great and smooth delivery :) Soo want to see pics


----------



## Lazydaisys

Great news Athena!  I would be the same. Would love to plan a surprise bfp announcement but in reality I'd just hand him the test! Xxx


----------



## athena87

I went a little test crazy. But I think it's starting to sink in. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats Athena!


----------



## Kalush

Congrats Athena!! :happydance: Such great news. It's so much more visible today!!


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats Athena! Sticky dust to you :)

Praying for you and your family Mel! So excited for you. You will be holding your LO before you know it!


----------



## athena87

Thank you ladies. I just took another cheapie yep the line is still there. Lol I'm so excited. I think dh is weary because it's still early and I haven't missed my period yet but I've never had a bfp like that so I'm excited


----------



## Hopeful2014

@athena87 I see it! Congratulations! :happydance: I thought that temp spike looked promising. Will you continue to test for progression? I agree with melann13. It could take time to get super dark. The Wal-Mart tests seem to take longer as well. Let me know when to make it official.

@ProfWife I'm sorry he didn't suggest something else, but I'm sure it won't be a problem if he says it won't be. I hope this clears it up for you both. :thumbup:

@omgbaby What tattoos do you have? We really liked Dexter a lot. Will you finish it? I'm sending lots of luck for this weekend! :thumbup:

@melann13 I'm sending luck and positive thoughts your way. :thumbup:


----------



## athena87

Hopeful/ omgbaby we just finished dexter and we loved it. I'm about to start the books.

I think once I pass af due date I'll make it official :)


----------



## athena87

It already looks darker :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pathos

yay for the progression! :thumbup: haven't you ovulated from both sides this cycle? hihi.


----------



## athena87

Pathos yes I did. Twins would be crazy lol


----------



## Kalush

Athena - Definitely darker! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@athena87 That's definitely darker! :happydance:



I read an interesting article earlier about the 5 most regretted jobs. Secondary School Teacher was the third most regretted job with 43%. I think we could all recognize the reasons. The article said paperwork, parent interventions, reluctance of students to do the work, and politics in the school system. I thought I would share an interesting and true quote from the article. 

Instead of simply teaching children, teachers must simultaneously parent and counsel all while navigating the stressful terrain often found in the bureaucracy of school districts. It takes a remarkable human being to become a teacher but it takes a golden human being to stay one.

I know there are some here who qualify for that statement. :D Here is the article if you're interested in reading about the other jobs.


----------



## ProfWife

Some days make the moments of regret worth it, though.

I've had two days like that this week. I had almost an entire class celebrate that I gave them some silent independent reading time yesterday. Then today I had one of my non-readers actually get upset that I didn't have time for the independent reading today because he is "really into the book." 

Oh...to have kids actually enjoying their reading for once. :-D


----------



## Hopeful2014

ProfWife said:


> Some days make the moments of regret worth it, though.
> 
> I've had two days like that this week. I had almost an entire class celebrate that I gave them some silent independent reading time yesterday. Then today I had one of my non-readers actually get upset that I didn't have time for the independent reading today because he is "really into the book."
> 
> Oh...to have kids actually enjoying their reading for once. :-D

That is rewarding! I loved giving independent reading time and it did seem like the kids liked it too. I think if they all took the time to get into a book that it could help with a lot of things such as patience, higher order thinking, reasoning skills, etc. Good work! :D


----------



## athena87

I took this this morning :) it makes it feel so much more real.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hopeful2014

athena87 said:


> I took this this morning :) it makes it feel so much more real.

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Athena--looks great!! Congrats :)


----------



## newbie2013

Certainly does, athena!!! Congrats!


----------



## athena87

Thank you everyone I still can't believe it.


----------



## River54

That's awesome athena - congrats!


----------



## Hopeful2014

I hope you're all doing well and that you each have a great weekend! :friends:


I wish this was the weather here. I am tired of snow and freezing temperatures!
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_mlx769mH4e1r0bb88o1_1280.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nikkilucky77

Amen to that Hopeful!! We have missed enough school here and I am ready for some normalcy. 

Atm I am gearing up to O soon. I am just basing it off of cm this month and dtd when we feel like it. If this month doesn't work then I think I might try temping again. I'm just ready to be pregnant! A couple of my friends announced on facebook...I don't remember who said this but it is tempting to delete them or block from my news feed because I was really depressed yesterday. Today is a bit better...I tell myself I don't want to be due that early in the school year lol. Next month would be better.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 There have been more snow days this year than in the last few years combined. It's wild. I think it is understandable to block or at least avoid updates like that. It's hard sometimes and it sucks that it has to make you feel worse. :hugs: I like the idea of being able to choose when you want to see it. I'm sending loads of luck to you! :flower:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi nikkilucky I had a three week Facebook ban and that really helped me. In my experience there's no point blocking as these people pop up everywhere through other people's feeds. It seems to be a very popular way of sharing the baby news. 

Due to the upset fbook has caused me I have vowed never to put any baby announcements or scan pics up. But I understand new baby pics ti ahow family.Unless you have been through the heartbreak of struggling with ttc it's hard to imagine I suppose. 

I'm gearing up to af. Bfn and spotting yesterday. Hoping af just stays away. I'm like you beyond ready to be pregnant. I'm started to feel depressed about the situation. Hoping its just pmt and I will bounce back.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

I'm definely NTNP this month. Not temping is going ok but feeling a little lack of control. I'm on CD15 so it is likely that I've o'ed already. It would be close to a miracle if I get pregnant this month. My SIL and 3yr old have been staying with us and DH hasn't been keen on dtd while they're here. We've done it one on CD12. Not to worry. I'm right there with you nikki about next month being better because of the school year. In saying that, I hope we both get our BFPs!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lazydaisys: I hope af stays away! Otherwise...you, me, and newbie will hopefully get our bfp's next month! Lol. 

Newbie: You never know...I sometimes wonder if we are having too much sex around the fertile period...like the sperm isn't getting enough time to mature? So maybe you have the right idea :). Also the no temping was weird for me but I feel now with two months of no temping that the time goes faster...maybe it's just me!


----------



## newbie2013

I've thought about that as well. So far, it has been twice this cycle - CD7 and 12. We normally have double or triple that by now! Lol! I kept nagging him last week, but he made it pretty clear that he wasn't into it while his sister was here. Thank god I'm not temping this month, otherwise I would have been stressing about it! I have enjoyed not temping, but now I'm like... well, how do I know if I have o'ed? How can I judge when af might come? Then I remember, in all the cycles I've temped, I have o'd on or before CD15 (today) and my lp varies so much that there's hardly any point temping for o-day!

Fingers crossed for you, lazydaisys! And for us, nikki... and everyone else!


----------



## athena87

I think announcing on fb is fine, my biggest problem though is people think once they announce then every single post after that has to be baby/pregnancy related or they put that weekly counter on there so you get a weekly reminder that they are expecting. Dh and I talked about it and we will announce it once and that will be that. I know how I felt while ttc and I wouldn't want to make anyone else feel that way.


----------



## al335003

Congrats Athena!


----------



## River54

suppression check went well, I can start the stimms tomorrow night and I go in Thursday morning for a check up to see how many follies and what size and how my blood levels are doing etc. :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I have had Facebook bans too. Social media is so good, but it can be bad as well. It sucked seeing people buying houses, having babies, getting into jobs quickly after graduation, etc. I don't actually use my Facebook personally. I just use it to see others when I choose to, which is not often. :thumbup: You're right about people not understanding when they didn't have to ttc. I've been sad before when seeing a girl I know post on others announcements over and over when I know she's still trying. One girl actually told her something like, just keep trying/it'll happen when it's supposed to when she never even brought herself up. I thought it was so crazy to make generalized comments like that to someone when she was already nice enough to congratulate her. I'm sorry about the spotting and bfn. :hugs: I hope af stays away.

@newbie2013 I'm sure it's been tough with having family over. Nikkilucky77 could be right. Sometimes people get pregnant and it's the month they didn't have much bding at all. My fingers are crossed for you! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 I'm glad that not temping is helping! My fingers are crossed for you too! :flower:

@al335003 :hi: How are you?

@River54 I'm excited to hear the check went well and that you are moving forward with the process! :happydance: Let us know how Thursday goes! I'm sending lots of luck!


----------



## ProfWife

Fallback rise done...progesterone started...5dpo.

This would be a good month as his parents will be here next week when I'll be testing. Doctor's appointment tomorrow to go over culture results and discuss plans. Started the low-dose naltrexone last night. No bad side effects yet.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Af got me! Natural cycle next- Iui 2nd attempt planned for the cycle after. Feel like I'm going still be on this thread in five years time just talking to myself at this rate! Xx


----------



## al335003

Hey everyone! Doing well over here... My puppy is keeping me quite busy and entertained, so NTNP is going well! I feel totally relaxed and determined to get stuff done around here and enjoying my break from ttc but also looking forward to feeling relaxed and ready to try again... In a good 6 months or so haha


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I hope this is the month and that you're able to share the good news with his parents. Good luck at your appointment! :flower:

@Lazydaisys :hugs: I'm sorry. You'll never be alone. :friends: 

@al335003 I'm glad you're feeling relaxed and are enjoying yourself! That's very important and you deserve it! :friends:

@pathos I hope the move was good. :)


----------



## burgbrandy

This TWW is driving me crazy! Lol! I'm looking forward to relaxing next cycle and NTNP. Until then though, bring on the POAS addiction! I've taken a few tests over the weekend and all BFN, but its still really early. 

I finished week 4 of my workouts! It feels so good to be doing something for myself. I'll post progress pics in my journal tomorrow. I haven't lost any weight because I don't have any to lose...it's all turning into muscle. I gained almost an inch on each of my biceps and another inch on each of my thighs! I'm so proud! I've only lost an inch on my waist, but my abs are much more toned now.

Hope everyone is well! 

Lazydaisys: I feel the same way sometimes. It sucks! But it WILL happen for us all eventually!


----------



## RaeChay

burgbrandy - good for you, lady! I used to be a personal trainer, and it STILL excites me when people make progress towards their fitness goals :) it feels GOOD, doesn't it? hope the TWW goes faster/easier for you.


----------



## gabbygabz

Just dropping in to say hello, my update: 12dpo today and still in it but who knows. I'm a notorious mid-cycle spotter and so far nothing so that's promising but it's still such a crazy waiting game. Hoping to wait to test until Wednesday but we'll see! There's a drugstore downstairs in my office building calling my name!


----------



## omgbaby

melann - STILL NO BABY? 

athena87 - Congrats! There are Dexter books? I'm going to have to check those out!

Hopeful2014 - We are still at beginning of season 2, OH had a friend over all last week and I was gone all day all weekend so we didn't get a chance to watch much. Hopefully we can catch up soon. I too am tired of the snow & cold weather!

ProfWife - I loved independent reading!! Lol

al335003 - How's the puppy? 

UPDATE - A lot of ewcm. Dtd last night, this morning and I think Friday night... Idk, I spent the weekend with family from early in the morning to about midnight each night this weekend. My grandmother passed away yesterday morning so it's been a hard night and morning so far today. This weekend was hard but it was good to spend her last few days with her. I'm going through stages, one minute I only want to be around my family the next I want to be in a corner alone. One minute I want to punch someone and the next I just ball my eyes out... :cry:


----------



## newbie2013

Omgbaby, I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother, but it was great that you were there with her in her last few days. :hugs: Thinking about you!


----------



## melann13

@athena, I agree with the FB thing. We announced at about 17 weeks on FB, because at that point any pics posted of me may lead to questions, so I would head it off. I maybe only posted statuses related to pregnancy once or twice after that.

@omgbaby, Felicity Jo arrived 1/23, 36 hours after beginning induction. We are doing well. I posted a couple pictures on the ladies from may preg page, but chose not to do so here since I know how hard it can be to see.


----------



## omgbaby

newbie2013 - thank you so much! :hugs:

melann13 - OMG!! She's so cute!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## pennymarie

Soooooo randomly I was on this thread when it first got started May of 2013! And we stopped trying in July because of the stress. Just this month, around new years we decided to try again next cycle. So I haven't joined any new threads....but I see some of us are on this thread still, but I got my BFP earlier today. And I'm still in shock! Shaky and I feel like fainting for hours....I only took the test to prove myself I wasn't pregnant because this kinda a weird thing. We weren't trying and I was looking forward to next cycle to start trying again. 


But I'm more terrified than happy. Like I don't wanna be excited yet. I haven't even told husband yet. I don't know if I should even tell him yet?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy Congrats on finishing week four of your workouts! :thumbup: I think it's so interesting that you can get such good results so quickly. I'm sorry about the bfn, but it's early. Good luck! :flower:

@gabbygabz Yay for no spotting! Your temps look nice too. Fingers crossed for a BFP! I know it's tempting when you want to test. :flower:

@omgbaby I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother. :hugs: It's great that you were able to spend time with her. I know that's hard though. It was hard to see my grandmother near the end. :hugs: Let yourself feel however you need. We're here for you too. 

@pennymarie :hi: I remember you. I'm so happy to see that you're back and doing better. AND that you got your BFP! :) That's such great news. I understand being cautious about it. Will you continue to test for progression? If so, perhaps the tests and darker lines will offer some comfort and help it seem more real. Shall I update you officially on the front?


----------



## pennymarie

The test is darker than the control! Which is why this is so weird for me being so soon along? I just want to run to the ER, and demand them to tell me my progesterone levels and everything levels


----------



## pennymarie

And please with the update!! I remember how badly I wanted to see a BFP by my name! And almost a year later! Everyone will have it by their name!

Ps: does anyone know how to post pictures from iPhone? When I try to add an attachment, it won't go through my phone for pictures


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pennymarie I updated you and the BFP is flashing by your name! You should call and see if they will test your levels if just for reassurance. Perhaps you are farther along than you think or perhaps it's twins? I think it's a great sign no matter what it is! I'm not sure about how to post from iPhone. I think you have to go to the "go advanced" post instead of the "post quick reply".


----------



## burgbrandy

Congrats pennymarie!


----------



## pennymarie

I'm assuming if I explain my history, and I'd be going to the same place, so they could just look at my records. I'm just afraid they'll say no. And I'm not very assertive. Neither is husband, he's very go with the flow. 
And it couldn't have been earlier than I thought because we used condoms..

And thank you thank you thank you for updating and being there for all of us hopeful! That's quite a commitment and it will be a bumpy ride


----------



## pennymarie

burgbrandy said:


> Congrats pennymarie!


Brandy I know you've been through a lot this past year, so I really hope this cycle is for you too! Apparently ntnp worked for us. And you said you're looking forward to it. So maybe that's all your body needs is you focusing on something else? Like your workout is really working! But to everyone who's been there for me thank you do much. And don't stop updating! You guys give me hope


----------



## pathos

Thanks hopeful. The moving went smooth, but settling will take up months I guess. 
Pennymarie congrats on your bfp.:happydance:

63 bfps wow! And welcome to hihi the thread baby:baby::baby:, congrats :happydance:


----------



## melann13

Congrats pennymarie! I remember you as well!


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats pennymarie!

AFM, pretty annoying update: Super faint BFP on a WondFo this morning and minor increase in temp but pink spotting which usually means AF is on her way. So maybe it's a chemical or an evap, who knows. Focusing on the positive that my chronic mid-cycle spotting didn't start until 13 dpo, that's a good thing at least. Now just waiting for more information and/or AF, in which case we're on to IUI #2!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Your chart looks really good, could be implantation spotting or just an irritated cervix, don't count anything out yet!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Af came and think the pmt has passed and I'm ready to try again. Trying a natural cycle this month and another iui next month. Great to see another bfp! Xx


----------



## nikkilucky77

Penny: Congrats!!!

Gabby: Don't give up! It could be it...like lilflu said...your chart looks good!

I love that this thread is getting so many bfps...I feel the more we get...the luckier the rest of us will be? :)

I think I have passed O...I am cd15 and I usually O by the 14th...actually had ewcm on cd12 so we dtd. But we have been busy this month so we only dtd twice during my fertile window. Oh well...on to next month :)


----------



## ProfWife

Penny - Congratulations!

AFM - Weirdest thing...I was in class and my blood sugar bottomed out. Got lightheaded and dizzy. Shook it off until after the next class and got some lunch. Was perfectly fine from 1:30 until about 4. All of a sudden, same thing...bottomed out on the ride home. No real warning besides being warm. Dizzy, nauseated, got home in time before I started to feel incredibly bad, chills, nausea - the works. 

Either fell asleep or passed out on the couch. Had some juice and a few chips...slowly recovering.

Anyone EVER have anything like this happen?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: I can't honestly say I have had that happen! Sounds interesting ;)


----------



## ProfWife

I started that new medication my doctor recommended which ramps up endorphins. I guess it's possible that my body was so thrown out of whack by that new addition of endorphins that my blood sugar is reacting like I've been exercising.

When I was going to the gym regularly, we found out that my blood sugar often dramatically drops after exercise. I might stop by the store and get some glucose strips to test myself regularly again. I used to do that before and after work outs (sometimes during).


----------



## pennymarie

Prof wife: thank you!! And the dizzy spells and tiredness are really my only true symptom that's unusual. I don't check my bloodsugar, but I've felt hypoglycemic more than a couple times. Especially last week


----------



## ProfWife

PennyMarie...about how far along do you estimate you are? I know since you aren't keeping track you don't know dpo. Have you tried one of the digital tests that tell you approximate weeks?

I'm just curious because this is the first time it's been so intense on the dizziness side, but I'm only 7dpo (so I assume it can't be anything other than the meds I'm on).


----------



## pennymarie

There's a digital test that does that????????! 

I estimate I'm 4 weeks. But the dizziness has been for a week or so. So since 7dpo ish. Since I'm 14dpo now ish


----------



## pennymarie

Omg omg omg I'm going to go get one of those tomorrow!!


----------



## ALiKO

profwife- dont worry 7dpo is not to early to start feeling symptoms. its actally right on time as the egg is either implanting or implanted and ready to give off hormones. in fact i felt my 1st symptoms at 7dpo and they were intense enough for me to notice.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@gabbygabz :hugs: I hope the spotting doesn't turn into af. 

@Lazydaisys I'm glad you're feeling better. :thumbup: I am so hopeful for you and I can't wait until you get your BFP! 

@nikkilucky77 I hope it does bring more luck or at least some positivity and good energy! :thumbup: I'm still hopeful for you and that those times could be the times! Don't count yourself out yet! :thumbup:

@ProfWife I imagine it was quite scary especially on the ride home. I hope you start feeling better soon. Perhaps it's a good sign?! Fingers crossed. :flower: ALiKO could be right too. I started noticing how hungry I was around 8 dpo and had felt extra tired a few days before that. 

@pennymarie There are digital tests that say pregnant and 1-2 weeks, 2-3 weeks, or 3+ weeks. :)


----------



## pennymarie

Would the 1-2 weeks mean 4 weeks?


----------



## Hopeful2014

pennymarie said:


> Would the 1-2 weeks mean 4 weeks?

It supposedly measures the level of hCG to estimate how far along you are. Many people really like them. However, some don't think they are always accurate though. It may not be as accurate if there are multiples either. Here's the website for Clearblue for more information. It says that 1-2 means 3-4 weeks pregnant, 2-3 means 4-5 weeks pregnant, 3+ means 5+ weeks pregnant.


----------



## pennymarie

Thank you so much. 

Right now I'm convinced I have a blighted ovum. That's the only way it could be that strong. Or molar pregnancy. 

I can't aleep


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pennymarie I certainly understand being scared and nervous. I know you're worried about it, but I don't think it's too dark to be at your suspected dpo (meaning it doesn't point to blighted ovum or molar pregnancy just because of darkness). I promise for every bad story you will read online that there is a good story that came from the same initial question. 

I'm not sure if you know about it, but here's a link to pregnancy results based on brand. You can look at the brand of test you used and see the sensitivity level and real responses based on dpo. Here's a link to a pregnancy test gallery where you can search for tests like your brand and dpo to see what others look like around the same time. I hope that eases your mind a little or that going in to the doctor does. :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

pennymarie - congrats!! I hope everything works out

Hopeful2014 - thank you! Happy 21 weeks! Girl your time is flying!

gabbygabz - hope you get a true bfp!

afm - yesterday OH & I broke up. I just needed a break. I couldn't take it anymore. I feel like I just need to focus on myself and get myself together before I can try to do the relationship again. I was so stressed for so long and I finally got the strength to walk away. But now he's begging me to give him another chance which really is only pushing me away. I feel so bad because he has nowhere to go. But that only makes me worry about him which I don't need to be doing. I told him I want him to go to his friends. His friend lives a hour and half away. I told him that's his best friend and I know that being with him he will stay busy and be having fun so he won't be worried about me and trying to talk to me all the time which will make me feel much better.
It's hard, I'm trying to be strong but I just feel so bad for him.. I don't know what to do. I want alone time and to just be alone for awhile but at the same time I don't want him being homeless. I won't be okay unless he goes to his best friends. Then that'll help me calm down and focus.

Being with my grandma this weekend at nursing home around the nurses and hospice aides it helped me realize that I want to help people like that. I want to be there for someone. Funny thing is a few weeks ago I applied for a receptionist position at a home health aide facility. They called me Monday morning for an interview!! My interview is tomorrow morning at 10 and then my grandma's funeral is at 1. I can't shake the feeling that she had something to do with it. :cloud9:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Wow omgbaby! Sorry you're going through some tough times emotionally! Sounds like you know wxactly what you want though so keep strong! I'm sure it impossible not to worry about him, hopefully he figures things out and stays with his friend for a bit. Also, congrats on the interview! Sounds like perfect timing, and maybe your grandma did have something to do with it! I really hope you get the job, it'll give you something to focus in, fresh start!


----------



## newbie2013

Omgbaby, what a tough time you're having! I agree with ourlilflu, you sound like you've got strength in your resolve and you know exactly what you want. Might be the best thing you've ever done, despite being hard. Good on you for being so strong. Good luck for the interview. I have no doubt your grandma is looking out for you.

Many years ago, I broke up with a man who I'd been with since I was 17. He had no family, very few friends and we both had to move. It took me the longest time to realise that worrying about how he'd survive without me was far less important than losing myself in an unhealthy relationship. Leaving him alone was the hardest thing I had done at the time, but definitely turned out to be the best thing I'd ever done for me. It was the catalyst for me fulfilling my dream of living outside Australia which led me to meeting DH. I can't imagine how different my life would be if I'd never had the courage to walk away from that relationship when I did. 

I'm thinking about you and if it isn't too hard for you to stay with us here, I'm sure I can speak for all of us when I say we're here to support you regardless. We'd love to continue to hear about your interview and help keep you strong when it gets hard. :hugs:


----------



## pennymarie

omgbaby said:


> pennymarie - congrats!! I hope everything works out
> 
> Hopeful2014 - thank you! Happy 21 weeks! Girl your time is flying!
> 
> gabbygabz - hope you get a true bfp!
> 
> afm - yesterday OH & I broke up. I just needed a break. I couldn't take it anymore. I feel like I just need to focus on myself and get myself together before I can try to do the relationship again. I was so stressed for so long and I finally got the strength to walk away. But now he's begging me to give him another chance which really is only pushing me away. I feel so bad because he has nowhere to go. But that only makes me worry about him which I don't need to be doing. I told him I want him to go to his friends. His friend lives a hour and half away. I told him that's his best friend and I know that being with him he will stay busy and be having fun so he won't be worried about me and trying to talk to me all the time which will make me feel much better.
> It's hard, I'm trying to be strong but I just feel so bad for him.. I don't know what to do. I want alone time and to just be alone for awhile but at the same time I don't want him being homeless. I won't be okay unless he goes to his best friends. Then that'll help me calm down and focus.
> 
> Being with my grandma this weekend at nursing home around the nurses and hospice aides it helped me realize that I want to help people like that. I want to be there for someone. Funny thing is a few weeks ago I applied for a receptionist position at a home health aide facility. They called me Monday morning for an interview!! My interview is tomorrow morning at 10 and then my grandma's funeral is at 1. I can't shake the feeling that she had something to do with it. :cloud9:

Me and mine almost divorced last year due to the stress. It's hard. It brings out sides of both of us, that it can be too much. For us we needed some space, me giving him space too. 

But it's even more amazing when you realize something that will bring you happiness so good luck with the job!!! I'm on school to be a midwife, one year left, because I want to help women during these times. It should be happy and as stress free as possible. So I understand wanting to help others


----------



## omgbaby

OurLilFlu - Thank you.

newbie2013 - I love everything you said! Thank you so much! :hugs:

pennymarie - Thank you.

Tonight I am going to take him to his friends. Well they are meeting us half way, he isn't as bad as he was yesterday as far as begging for me to give him a chance. Right now he's so scared that he'll be up there and I'll tell him I'm done then he'll be stranded up there. I feel bad because I'm just thinking what if I don't want to give it another chance I'll feel bad for hurting him but you're right newbie my health and wellbeing is more important than his. My aunt told me a quote she heard while going through her divorce years ago "I'd rather be healthy and alone then be sick with someone else"
I just hope that if I do make the decision to call it quits for good that he can understand that. As of right now everytime he asks I feel like I'm just telling him what he wants to hear since I don't really know.
His family has never really been there for him it's only ever been me and I think that's why he thinks that without me he can't survive but I know once he gets over me he'll be good to go. He told his grandma what happened and asked if he could stay with her she said yeah for a couple days. Like wtf! Who in their right mind would allow their grandson to go homeless!! I feel like his family just wants him to depend on me and they won't have to bother with him.

To be completely honest, this may sound really wrong but I'm hoping that maybe he goes to his friends and we slowly stop talking and not forget about each other but forget about him wanting the relationship still. Like he quits worrying about me and just lets it go. I just really don't know if I still want this or not but I know if I tell him that he'll start crying and begging me & it kills me to see him like that.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I'm so sorry to hear that things are so hard for you right now. :hugs: I hope you make the decision that's right for you. Perhaps time and distance will make that easier. Once again I'm so sorry about your grandma too. I've felt like my grandma has helped me in ways too. I hope you get the position! Good luck at the interview. :thumbup:

@newbie2013 Isn't it crazy to think about how the decisions we make really can change our lives? :thumbup: I'm probably at a different place than I thought I would be at when I was younger, but there's no way I would change it. 

@pennymarie I didn't know you were training to be a midwife. That's cool. :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Yuck...temp was up again this am...but now I'm home sick. No fever. Dry heaves, sore neck, sore throat, headache, a smidge dizzy. This is NO fun! :(


----------



## gabbygabz

Good luck omgbaby, I know that process is so hard but agree with others who have said that in this case, what may feel like selfishness is really important for your personal health. 

Profwife, feel better!

AFM: onward to IUI#2. AF inching in today and likely here in force tomorrow. Throwing acupuncture back into the mix this time around and trying to focus on just as much positive energy as possible. Fingers crossed!


----------



## melann13

Profwife, have you tested yet?


----------



## ProfWife

Negative. I wasn't planning on testing until Monday as I'm only 9dpo. Even if I am, there likely hasn't been enough time for the chemical to build up in my system. 

I'm going to hold off now until Monday.

I had 15 students out sick on ONE day last week, and at least that many sporadically this week. I likely just caught whatever funk they've been spreading.

I'm just praying it's not a viral sinus infection. I'm already on Septra DS for my UTI (same med used for some sinus infections). So, if I have some resistant strain I'm going to be INCREDIBLY unhappy.

I got home around 9, fell asleep around 10, woke up around 12:30. Now eating lunch and waiting for an update on my in-law's flight here today.


----------



## River54

omgbaby - sounds like you are getting things in order. I hope your stress level goes down!
ProfWife - I hope you are not sick, and it is just hormones waging away for your bfp!

afm - day 5 u/s & b/w, no response. No follies. So, I am to up my meds, and come see them again on Monday. Hopefully it is just my ovaries way of saying it needed more time to wake up, and hopefully I'll have a bunch for Mondays scan! If not, they may cancel the ivf cycle... WAKE UP ovaries!!


----------



## ProfWife

River - Thanks for the encouragement. I'm afraid with the stuff nose, congestion, and sore throat that it's likely not hormonal. I wish, though...boy do I wish!

I'm just hoping I start to feel better. I'll feel HORRIBLE if I have to stay out another day this week. Hopefully the online athletics my school streams will perk me up! :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife Your temps are looking so good. My fingers are crossed for a positive on Monday. That's a lot of students being out at once! I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: 

@gabbygabz :hugs: I hope acupuncture helps. Fingers crossed for positive energy and a positive test! 

@River54 WAKE UP ovaries! I hope you get good news on Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## omgbaby

Hey guys. I will reply to everyone later tonight just wanted to post a quick update.
Ex Boyfriend hasnt talked to me that much but the first few days he kept begging me to give him a chance. I've tried to tell him he can't depend on me anymore. I'm doing much better then I thought I would.
I've come to the conclusion that I'm done. I want to do my own thing. I'm 22 years old and I've spent the last 4 years with someone who doesn't do anything but put more stress on me. I've already lost 7 pounds!!! I was always a skinny girl but once I got with him I just kept gaining. I only weighed 180 but that's alot when I was 110. I'm really praying that I'm not pregnant this cycle. Because I feel like then he'd think we'd be together. Once af comes I'm planning on starting back on bcp. But I will still hang around and be a cheerleader for all my girls here!!!!

The day we broke up he threw my phone at the wall and shattered my screen. I went back to my old iphone and that was fine, I left my aunts went less than 5 mins around corner to my moms, screen broken!!!! Wth, but yesterday night I picked it up and it works!! The screen is all in negative color but hey it works!! Also, yesterday some lady rammed into the back of my car!! So its been a bad week


----------



## ProfWife

omgbaby - I am so sorry you're going through all this. I'm glad you're taking a stand for your health and well-being. Hope you weren't hurt in the accident (whiplash can be EVIL). 

Praying for your peace as you travel new territory. You're right though. You're young. The two of you aren't married. You deserve the right to find someone amazing. At that point, you'll be more than ready to start a family with the right man.


----------



## pennymarie

Profwife: you going to test soon??


----------



## Lazydaisys

River I'm really hoping your ovaries wake up!!! Xx

I'm day 5 natural cycle. Taking hormone replacement theraphy medication prescribed to encourage my lining to be thicker. Xx


----------



## ProfWife

Tested today...negative. Only 11dpo though.

Tomorrow is my last dose of progesterone. So I'll test Monday morning to see if I can stop or if I need to continue.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: your chart looks great!! Crossing my fingers!

Omgbaby: Prowife is right you are young and its good to figure this out now rather than later.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I'm sorry about your phone and that a lady rammed into your car. I'm hoping that this week is a vast improvement for you. I'm glad you're making the best decision for yourself and that you feel like you are doing just that! I do really hope you'll stick around and talk to us. :thumbup: 

@ProfWife Those temps are looking good! Fingers crossed! :thumbup:

@Lazydaisys Good luck with the medication. I hope it helps and that this natural cycle is the one! :thumbup:

@nikkilucky77 How are you? :flower:


Is anyone going to watch the Super Bowl? I am. I'm excited for it. I always like to watch the commercials too. I'm not really pulling for one team over the other. I have reasons for wanting each team to win. I just hope it's a fun game.


----------



## ProfWife

We're watching, but also really couldn't care less about the outcome. We don't really care for pro football...it's just more the idea of getting into another Ameican pastime.

Coughing too much to go to church this am. Looks like we're worshipping from home.


----------



## burgbrandy

AF showed up very very light this morning, a whole day late. I didn't even temp the last two mornings! Now we are on to cycle #21 and I am not charting and I will NOT pee on anything! Lol!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Brandy: Hopefully AF will be light and quick!

Hopeful: I'm good...roughly 7dpo and no symptoms except sorry if tmi...diarrhea. That could be from something I ate though. Friday I had a migraine and ended up throwing up most of the night. Glad that is done :). How are you doing??


----------



## melann13

@nikkilucky, migraines suck. Mine are usually tied to estrogen surges. 

@Hopeful, we'll be watching. We have two friends coming over to watch and meet Felicity. Usually my parents have a big party, but we're not venturing that far from home yet. We'll be cheerin for Seattle. We're packer fans here in WI, but the Seahawks QB was a badger and DH is originally from Portland OR, so Seattle it is!


----------



## pathos

Profwife, I agree that chart looks just perfect. I hope you are not sick but hehe pregnant.

Omgbaby, good luck with your decision. I admire your strength and your wilingness to take things into control. I spent my youth- late teens and early twenties with an idiot. It took me 7 years to realize that I am not a charity organization or his mother. 

I m eagerly waiting to ovulate. House is still a mess but finally we installed our kitchen and had our first proper dinner. I hope storks have our new address.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Pathos: Love your stork comment :)...hopefully he has all of our addresses!

Melann: I worry sometimes that maybe my progesterone levels are low...shouldn't my body be gearing up the progesterone right now instead of estrogen? How is your little one??? Love the pic :)


----------



## melann13

Nikkilucky, I don't think the two are mutually exclusive. I know mine are E related becAuse they dramatically decreased when I switched from combo BC to the mini pill. However, I still got them occasionally during pregnancy, when obviously P was very high. I used to worry about my P levels too. I convinced my doc to check them. At 11 dpo it was 21, and fortunately it was the same day I got my BFP, so it made me confident that they were fine. And LO is fantastic. We are very blessed and thankful everyday.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Melann: Thanks! I get a little crazy sometimes when I think about it. My mom is prone to migraines too so it could just be a hereditary thing too. I just usually get my headaches right before af and it is a week too early so that is why it stuck out to me :).


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I hope you start feeling better soon. Having a cough is so tough because it's hard to get rest. :hugs:

@burgbrandy I'm sorry that af showed. :hugs: I'm wishing you tons of luck in this next cycle. I hope it helps to relax and that your BFP is not far away. 

@nikkilucky77 I hope you feel better soon too. :hugs: I hate stomach/bathroom issues. I'm good. We got more snow today. :dohh: I'm ready for spring. I think we get a secondary estrogen surge in the tww which could explain the migraine if you react to it the same way. Fingers crossed for a BFP!

@melann13 I bet you guys are happy with the score right now at this point in the game. :thumbup: 

@pathos Yay for the kitchen and having a proper dinner. I know that things like that really make you feel more comfortable. I hope you ovulate soon. Good luck!! :thumbup:

I hate to hear that so many of you are sick or feeling poorly. I hope we all get some luck and good health soon! :hugs:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Thanks Hopeful..I did some reading on the second estrogen surge...I bet that's what it was from. More snow?? I'm ready for spring too!!


----------



## omgbaby

ProfWife - Thank you so much! Good luck testing tomorrow! Your temps are looking amazing!!

Hopeful2014 - Thank you. I watched, glad the Seahawks won. I'm not a Manning fan at all.. I didn't think there were that many good commercials this year!

pathos - Thank you so much!


OMG!! So my ex boyfriend & I haven't talked since 10:50 yesterday morning. I have been talking to an ex boyfriend from 2007 ( we were 15-16 when we met/dated) we are just friends but there is still something there... Yesterday I went to his house well... Not even planned but we had sex. The only other person I ever had sex with was my "OH", honestly.... Omg, I haven't stopped thinking about it all day... I am so happy, I'm happier than I've ever been. We were together for 5 hours and I kid you not I think he kissed me 100 or more times. Not even on the lips, just lips, cheeks, forehead, whatever. I felt like I was being showered with love. My "OH" never did that. I've never seen him smile so much then I did last night...
Earlier this weekend my best friend told me (once I told her I was talking to my ex again) she said well you'll just have to see if it comes back. & when I said what comes back she said "that that's the person you love" & I swear it's in full force right now! Not just because of the sex either. Just because it felt so right, everything did. I finally feel free.. I am on cloud 9. :cloud9::cloud9::blush::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I was surprised that the game went that way. I thought it would have been much closer. I missed the Captain America movie commercial. It was one of the ones I was looking for. I liked some of them. I'm glad you're happy. I hope it all works out for the best. :thumbup:

Did anyone have any favorite commercials from the game? I liked the Spider-Man movie promo. I thought the first two commercials, both for a new car, were funny because they went together and was playing on the double economy/doubling everything from the first commercial. It was pretty clever and one had James Franco. I liked the Cheerios commercial. I'll try to think of others.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: I liked the spiderman promo too! Makes me what to watch it :)

Omgbaby: I am happy you are happy :). You need to do what makes you happy!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Btw...I was at a class today and I felt like I wet my undies! So went to the bathroom and my undies were wet and a light brownish/yellow color? I know I didn't pee my pants! I am about 7-8dpo and this has never happened to me. Has anyone had something like this happen??


----------



## ProfWife

Omgbaby...just be careful. Don't jump into something before you have had a chance to rediscover who you are and recover your own focus again. I know I got in far too quickly with someone else when I broke off my engagement in my early 20s. I wasted a year that I otherwise could have spent with my now husband because I was so focused on the person who filled the void immediately.

You are different people now than you were when you were together. Figure out who you each are...then go from there. I have several friends who rekindled high school relationships and are married with kids now.


AFM...negative. Temp dropped. So, I'm stopping the progesterone and praying AF will be short and kind.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I definitely want to watch Spider-Man. Oh! I hope that's a good sign for you! My fingers are tightly crossed for you. Any other signs? :flower:

@ProfWife :hugs: I'm sorry. I still hope af doesn't show. 


I remembered another commercial. I liked the 24 teaser commercials. It was neat how they showed four quick teases throughout the entire game and then showed Jack and Chloe in the last promo. Oh! And the David Beckham H&M commercial wasn't bad either. :haha:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: Oh yes...David Beckham :). 

I really don't have any other symptoms. My bbs are just getting tender.. usually they are sore right after O. That's pretty much it. 

Pro wife: Dang...I was crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## burgbrandy

Hey ladies! Just checking in....AF showed a day late for me so I'm officially NTNP. Only CD 2, but things are going well so far. I put my thermometer away and haven't even thought about temping yet. I'm sure I will start stressing in another two weeks or so and I will prolly end up going back to charting next cycle. But for now, relaxed it is! I probably won't be checking in as often cuz I'm trying to stay away from TTC for a little while. I'll still be stalking though. :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I hope this is it! I'm so hopeful for you. :D 

@burgbrandy I hope you find the whole cycle to be less stressful and can relax mostly. I know it will be hard not to temp or chart at all. How's the exercise program going? Which week are you on? :flower:


----------



## nikkilucky77

I hope so too...my bbs were so heavy and tender feeling this morning...this is the latest they have done that. 

Burgbrandy: I actually really enjoy no tempting. I temp usually closer to af to see the temp drop and know what day she is coming but that is it. Good luck and I hope it will be the ticket to conceiving :)


----------



## burgbrandy

Hopeful: Just started week 6! I haven't lost any weight, but that's just fine cuz the little amount of fat I had is just turning into muscle! My tummy is looking much tighter and my biceps are getting bigger! I'm planning on ordering Focus T25 from beach body after we get our taxes back. along with some good shoes and new exercise mats. :) Hubby is even starting to get his 6-pack back! :thumbup:

I've tried not temping twice before and I HATED it, but I really haven't missed it yet. Its nice to just sleep in a bit and not have to worry about reaching over for the thermometer before I get up to go pee. ;) 

AF has been super kind to me so that's always a plus! No cramping at all and not very heavy. Almost down to spotting already.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 Fingers crossed! :thumbup: 

@burgbrandy It's so nice that you are both working out together. I'm sure that would make me more motivated. :thumbup: Getting toned is just as important as losing weight! I'm glad you're not missing temping yet. Yay for af being on the way out! I still have to file our taxes. I plan to do that soon. 


Is anyone thinking of Valentine's Day plans yet? I'm not sure if we will do much. It's a Friday though so that's nice. We will probably watch TV or a movie and have a nice meal in, but we might go out to dinner around the day. We tend to just get each other things as we need them or want them so I don't know if we have any special gift ideas. We might let each other pick something out. I guess it's because we have been together so long. :D We do surprise each other at times though. He's turning 30 soon and I've made a card online with his baby picture on it and cool events from each month in the year he was born. I can't wait until it gets here. I'll probably let him pick his gift though.


----------



## burgbrandy

My birthday is the day before valentines day. We won't be doing anything until the weekend after on the 22nd cuz that's our kid free weekend. We always go to olive garden. :)


----------



## ProfWife

:witch:

Oh well...onto Cycle 17.

If we conceive this cycle (estimating based on my average o day), we'd be due on November 12, 2014. (That would be 5 days before our anniversary.)

We were married on the 17th day...this is our 17th cycle...it's possible I could even on on Feb 17th.... 

I try not to be too superstitious, but I have to admit that it would be REALLY cool.


----------



## pathos

I m thinking of enrolling both of us for ballroom dancing course as valentines gift. Probably he will hate it hahaha!:devil::devil: I wanna learn few steps, so why not abuse valentines day hehe.

Cbfm showed peak today and ic opk was negative, I m confused. Its very early for me and the last bd was 3 days ago, damn. Another fruitless month of tcc for me.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: Crazy!! I hope 17 is your lucky number :). 

Pathos: Maybe you haven't O'ed yet? Do you check your cm or temp?

Burgbrandy: Lucky you! Birthday and Valentine's :). And I LOVE the Olive Garden!

Atm still no real symptoms except tender bbs. I thought I felt nauseous but I swear I could make myself feel sick if I wanted it bad enough lol. Last night in my dream a coworker told me "Honey I think you are pregnant" and then I fainted in my dream. Then I took a hpt and it was positive. Ugh even my dreams are plagued by ttc lol.


----------



## pathos

Sorry for the af Profwife... I hope 17 comes with a bfp.

Haha nikkilucky, ttc plagued dreams... i saw ib one time, though i have no idea the way it looks, anyhow it was af spotting for me in rl. :haha: but I hope your dream comes true except for the fainting. 10 dpo?

As of 7 am, I have + opk, I wont doubt cbfm again. I m planning an attack soon, morning :sex: rarely ends good for us :nope: but I have no choice.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@burgbrandy You're a Valentine's baby. :) I like Olive Garden. I always like the bread sticks and the minestrone soup. What do you like?

@ProfWife :hugs: I'm sorry that af came. I hope this is a lucky cycle. It would be so cool to have all of those numbers/dates coincide. Are you feeling any better? I hope so.

@pathos Does the Cbfm show peak on the ovulation day or days before? There is still time! Try not to feel too defeated already. I really hope this is the month! :thumbup: I hope morning bd was good! I'm all for you taking ballroom dancing. That would be a fun skill to learn. 

@nikkilucky77 I've had those dreams before. :thumbup: I hope it's a good sign for you. Fingers solidly crossed! :thumbup: What dpo are you?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Pathos: Yup I am roughly 10 dpo. I hope morning bd is the ticket :). I don't know if that was IB or not...it was one day and it was weird. Tan/brown cm that was watery? I would have thought maybe it was from sex but we had a dry spell. 

Hopeful: I hope it comes true too minus the fainting but I feel like I'm not prego. Did you just feel it the month you got your bfp?


----------



## athena87

I had ib nickilucky it was pink though mixed with creamy cm. it was around 7dpo and I got my bfp on 10 dpo


----------



## Lazydaisys

I think the monitor shows egg when you are actually ovulating. My opk sticks detect the surge a day or sometimes two before so do the clear blue smileys. My last iui was day after surge was detected on simple opk test which would have probably been egg day on the monitor if I had been using it.
My ovaries had produced large folicles and I honestly could tell when I had ovulated as my ovaries felt so heavy from the clomid.

Hope it's a good sign for you nikkilucky

I'm on day 10 gearing up to ovulate hopefully in a few days.

This will be my third valentines ttc! My plans are obvious! dtd lol. I have bought some lovely new underwear and we are having a takeaway and a night in. Anybody else have plans?? X


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I had months in the past when I was very hopeful/not completely sure and it wasn't and I also had moments during that cycle when I thought it must be it. I was still just very hopeful and it could have gone the other way. I tried to look for signs. I had a giant temp drop (nearly all the way under my coverline on 8 dpo, which made a little hopeful but kind of freaked me out too) and then it rebounded higher than any of the others and stayed higher from 9 dpo and on. Other than that I was very hungry. I was about as sure as I could be based on those continuing signs at 13 dpo, but I was still somewhat genuinely surprised when the line turned pink. I'm really hopeful for you and want this to be the one! :thumbup:

@Lazydaisys Enjoy your night in! New undies are always nice. :winkwink: I hope you ovulate soon and that you catch the little egg. :thumbup:


Ladies, which would you prefer to receive as a Valentine's Day present?
Jewelry 
Lingerie
Flowers
Candy
Electronics
Make-up/Perfume
Dinner
Combination of these
Other


----------



## pathos

Hrr I woke up late, my temp is not accurate to confirm o. Usually I have ovary pains during ovulation. I dont have any for the last two days. Anyway morning bd was partly success that day, phew :happydance: but i think i should buy one of those mens cups, potential babies were wasted. I usually ovulate on the second egg sign but somehow I still continue to doubt the monitor. 

Lazydaisys gl with catching the egg hehe.

Hopeful, part of me hates the commercialization of v day, all that hearts, cupids, roses, teddy bears etc., but last year hubby brought me tupperware dustcloth!! Scandal! Disaster!:dohh::dohh: I would be happy even with a stupid cupid printed candle. This year im taking my revenge with ballroom dancing.

I prefer gift checques/cards from bookstores or :blush::blush: ikea for any special day. Oh I m such a predictible easy person still someone hasnt figured it out or likes to imagine me as his cleaning lady.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

I've been quiet for a while but still stalking. Hope you're all doing well.

I'm fine. CD28 of my non-temping cycle but I think I'll temp tomorrow to see if my temp ha dropped. I haven't had any pre-af spotting yet, which I'm happy about. 

Nikky, I've had a lot of CM this cycle as well, including a day or two where I thought af had come ridiculously early I felt so wet. 

Won't be testing until I'm sure af isn't coming because I have no idea when I o'ed. Not until at least tuesday/wednesday. 

Don't do much for valentines day. But I hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I like flowers I agree its commercial but if it makes dh be romantic I'm all for it I've bought dh a nice watch as I was going to buy him one when we got married but for some reason it never happened.

On my bfp cycle in september I felt constantly wet. So I think it's a good sign, hope it is for you girlies.

My dh sent me a cheeky text today out of the blue and I was on my way to my mums house- so I accidentally replied to my mum!!!!!! I'm still cringing out!!! I tried to tell her my predictive text changed my text, but I'm mortified... and she told my dad about the text! 

I'm 34 it's ok.... I keep telling myself...... No still cringing!!! Xx


----------



## melann13

Lazydaisys, that's so awkward, and hilarious! (course that's cuz it wasn't me). I recently sent an email to the editor of a scientific journal to which I had submitted an article for publishing that I meant to send to my boss. I made a comment in it about a typo in the editor's original email that I thought was hilarious. Pretty awkward that I sent it to him directly... he was cool about it though and they ended up accepting my paper, so I guess it's all good.
Good luck looking your parents in the face! I still find those things awkward even though I've been married 6.5 years, and my parents know that DH and I have only ever been with each other....


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos I'm sorry you missed temping at the right time. That can be so annoying and especially when it's around O day. Do you think that you did O then? I love gift cards as well! :thumbup: I'm pretty easy too. I just prefer to go out and pick something I want/need and have that be it. Of course I'd like a surprise occasionally, but we're usually together when shopping and I usually make all of the online purchases so there's not much time for him to surprise me. Have you scheduled the ballroom dancing yet? What does he think? :winkwink:

@newbie2013 :hi: I've been wondering about you. :friends: Yay for no spotting! I really hope af stays away and you get your BFP!

@Lazydaisys Oh no! :blush: I hope she soon forgets about the text. I totally understand how regardless of age/relationship status that it's still so awkward for parents to know or hear certain things. A watch sounds like a nice gift. What flowers do you like?

@melann13 I'm sure that was quite horrifying too. I've done/said things in the past that still make me cringe when I think about them even if the people never mention or seem to care. :dohh:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Newbie: Hope this is it! Crossing my fingers for you and me both ;)

Lazydaisys: Oh awkward! I think that would be terrifying for me as well lol. I hope she forgets about it soon.

Hopeful: I think a nice dinner but I would never turn down jewelry! Lol. 

Atm I keep getting a poking feeling down there. It will come and go and it doesn't feel like cramps. I don't remember this from other months but I am trying not to think too much about it. I WILL not test until after af is due on Monday. Sigh...even then I think I just don't want to be disappointed so I probably won't even want to.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I understand the feeling of being completely glued to the test and also being terrified of even looking at it. :dohh: I REALLY hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I was telling my dh I was getting my hair cut and he suggested I get a trim elsewhere! The cheeky git. I sent my mum a text saying ' I love my hairy bush!' Told her I meant brush and dh wanted to throw my brush away. Lol xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

Lazydaisys said:


> I was telling my dh I was getting my hair cut and he suggested I get a trim elsewhere! The cheeky git. I sent my mum a text saying ' I love my hairy bush!' Told her I meant brush and dh wanted to throw my brush away. Lol xx

Hey! :D That's some quick thinking. I'm glad it wasn't more detailed.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I know. Not sure what she thought! I've told dh I'm hardly going to go for a radical hair cut down there with the amount of internal scans and iuis going on!! Men hey! X


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lazydaisys: That is impressive on the quick thinking!!! Makes sense to me :)

Getting pink cm when I checked this morning...that is typical af is coming sign :(. Af is due on Monday so it is looking like that is for sure it. I'm guessing the poking feeling was just indigestion or something lol. On to next month! I told dh I want to lose a little weight (but he said no don't lose your ass hehe) so who knows maybe that will be the ticket. I will continue with no temping, no opks next month. Just cm checking.


----------



## Lazydaisys

It's not over yet nikkilucky or I hope it isn't. Xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I always thought I would want a neat trim down there for when I have to be looked at, but I think having some hair feels better and like I can hide it a bit. :haha: 

@nikkilucky77 I hope af does not show. :| Perhaps you could try some exercise that doesn't focus on the tush. :haha: 


Ladies, when will it quit snowing?!?! This is the craziest weather we have had in four or so years. :dohh:


----------



## newbie2013

Well, I've had spotting today, more than my sual pre-AF spotting but not a flow and brown. Let's what tomorrow brings. Didn't really expect anything this cycle since our timing sucked. We'll be on NTNP this cycle again. I enjoyed not temping but need better timing!

Hope you get a break from the snow. It took a cold turn here too (but everything is relative - cold for us is 8 degrees celcius overnight!)


----------



## newbie2013

Nikky! Any news?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm sorry about the spotting. I hope af stays away. :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

Ouch! AF is being a right b*tch! Pain, bloated, super heavy flow, awful headache. Hope she goes quickly.

Looking forward to jumping back in the sack with DH soon.


----------



## momwithbabies

Newbie: That sucks! I loathe AF!!! I just don't feel like myself with her! 

Hopeful: My favorite Valentine's Day gift is flowers. I never get tired of flowers!!! It's so romantic and thoughtful. I don't think my husband is getting me anything this year because we are tightening our budget quite a bit to pay off debt. He did say we would go to dinner and we could have sex, lol!!! I told him that AF is due Wednesday and by Friday, she will probably still be pretty yucky. I have horrible periods and bleed quite a bit for at least 3 days. So, I told him, "No sex for you!" Ha ha, but at least he's started wanting me again. I can't complain. It feels good to have a somewhat normal sex life for a couple that's been married almost 10 years and 2 kids. 


Okay, ladies. So here I am, 12 DPO. I am on a break from TTC, but I am wondering again!!! I had a break down last Monday and Tuesday (the stress and pressure from work made me pretty depressed for a couple of days). It was so bad, I called in those days and slept a lot. Why do I want another baby when I can't handle what I've got now? Any ideas? I need help, lol! By the way, I'm the type of person that holds things in as long as I can, and then I explode. I realize this is not a good thing, but it's how I've always been. I don't think I'm "clinically depressed," but I do worry all of the time (mostly about work and my students), I don't sleep well at night, and I binge drink when I'm not in TTC limbo. My husband thinks I should see a professional, but I don't get why I'm up and down all of the time. I wasn't like this until this year with the stress from work. He's afraid I will become an alcoholic, which does run in my family (but I think it runs somewhere in most families). I'm okay today. No way am I going to call and see somebody when I'm feeling okay. I don't have time. Thanks for reading and I hope nobody here thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 Af is always worse when it's painful too. :( I hope it doesn't last long. 

@momwithbabies What's your favorite flowers to receive? I hope dinner is nice and that af doesn't show! :) I don't think you're crazy at all. Teaching can be so hard and even the best teachers have days, weeks, months when they struggle with all of the pressure. TTC and NTNP are both stressful as well. It can be hard when you feel pressure and lack of control. Do you get affected by weather or seasonal changes? I have struggled with that in the past during winter or less sunny times. Perhaps that could be part of it and it might change once spring comes. I'd say if you find that you feel too bad that you could mention it to your doctor just so you can find relief. It could all relate to lack of sleep and just being really stressed. I hope things get better soon. You're a great person who deserves happiness. :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

double post :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful2014

How is everyone? :friends:


----------



## pathos

Oh it's been a bit silent here.
Nikkilucky any news?:flower:


----------



## ProfWife

Hanging in. 

Our boys are in the state finals for the first time for soccer. So excited for the game tomorrow! I'm on cd.....eh...not sure off hand. Looking forward to a long weekend with the hubs. :)

How is everyone else?


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: I love any kind of flowers...roses, daisies, lilies, even carnations. I'm a simple gal:) My favorite color is pink. Thank you for the helpful advice. AF arrived today and is pretty bad. I feel so worn out and my head is killing me! I hope it will go away soon, but that's wishful thinking!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hey everyone! This wasn't the month :(. Af showed up on Sunday...along with influenza! I just now feel like a human again. I missed 3 days of school and that is the most I've ever missed in a row! Fortunately af isn't being too bad. 

How is everyone else? It is very quiet on here!

Momwithbabies: I don't think you are crazy. I think we all probably go through that every once and awhile. I would say as long as it isn't everyday you are normal :). Sorry af got you!


----------



## ProfWife

Nikki - I am so sorry you ended up with both AF AND the flu. It is SO bad this year! I missed two days just with a severe cold that hit me so hard I was basically either in bed sleeping or on the couch between sleep and consciousness. I finally started hitting the point where I felt normal again this week. 

I hope you keep feeling better!


----------



## ALiKO

hey ladies i just wanted to pop in and check on you girlies. im sorry AF and the flu has gotten some of you but please stay strong :flower:. in this thread alone i've noticed we have an over 50% pregnancy rate and possibly more as some ladies have not been active in awhile.
for those who like statistics and percentages, those are great odds :). i think this thread is proof that consistency and determination will bring results. i cant wait to see whose up next for a bfp! :happydance:.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thank you for your support aliko although I totally disagree and if I'm honest I'm slightly annoyed. consistency and determination doesn't always bring results, think its down to luck and health. Some people on here who are still not pregnant deserve an a* for trying! Hope it's a lucky thread though. X


----------



## ALiKO

lazydaisys- im sorry you feel that way and i didnt mean to offend you or anyone else. i was just purely speaking off of the statistics of this group and knowing how hard each woman has tried and how determined each woman is and was including myself. 

after 3 full years of trying to concieve that proved to be unsuccessful all i was trying to say is i understand, and i wanted to offer encouragement...


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos :) How are you?

@ProfWife Congratulations on making it to state finals! That's so great especially since it seems your school has had a lot of family losses this year. Good luck! Enjoy your weekend! :flower:

@momwithbabies I hate af! :( I hope it leaves soon and that you feel better soon as well. I like all those flowers too. :flower:

@nikkilucky77 :hugs: I'm sorry about af and about being sick! That's the worst. :hugs: 



I definitely feel this is a lucky thread in the sense that all of you lovely ladies are here and have brought me comfort, laughs, and hugs throughout the months. That has definitely helped me on good and bad days. I know that each of us deserves a BFP and a healthy baby! I do a little :happydance: each time we get one more! (Honest! I've been known to actually get up and do it or at least raise my arms in a cheer). I wish it would just happen or that I had some big piece of wisdom. I wish I could offer definite medical advice or provide the resources that some of you need. I really hope that we see more BFPs soon and that the time that passes hurts a little less because you are all such kind and deserving ladies. :friends:


----------



## ALiKO

hopeful- well said! those were my sentiments exactly! i just apologize if i came off as harsh or insensitive and offended anyone.


----------



## pathos

Sorry for the flu and AF nikkilucky, I hope you are feeling better.

Aliko, I myself think in the same line with you regarding the statistics of it, but I cant help agreeing with lazydaisies about luck and health. I guess there is a right time bla bla for each of us, but I just want this right time to be very soon, hihi to be specific this cycle would be very cool :haha: hope you are enjoying your pregnancy, and congrats on team pink! :happydance::happydance:

Thanks hopeful, I m doing fine. I got some dedective work: tmi alert. I noticed tiny tiny streaks of brown in cm when wiping as of 6 dpo. @3 dpo I wasnt sure of ovulation due to low temps, so I tried this famous mens. cups and failed haha. I cannot be sure if I was able push the damn thing close to cervix, probably I could not advance that far :haha: 
Is it colonel mustard, in the library with the candlestick? or ib (but 6dpo very unlikely.)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Pathos: I hope it was ib for you!! Crossing my fingers :)

Aliko: Thank you! I think about that as well. I truly hope this is a lucky thread :). 

Atm af is finally almost gone. In a way, it was nice that af was there when I felt like crap anyways...like now that I'm becoming human again...af will be basically done!!! Woohoo!! lol


----------



## ProfWife

Aliko - I get what you're saying. I also understand the sting of Lazydaisies as I've been consistent and driven for 16 straight months...determination not paying off over here. That being said, I don't think it was a true offense. You were being supportive. It just stings sometimes in ways none of us expected it would...I don't think anyone, yourself included, thought we'd be spending months and years waiting for what seems to come so easy to so many.

I think this whole process has just made me more sensitive to others when I say something. There are women who would be upset over me bragging on my husband, for example, because they may perceive a "picture perfect" marriage (we're far from it, but we don't air our laundry for everyone on social media or in public). I think we all go through good and bad days.


Anyway...AFM...WE WON!!! State Champions! One of the parent losses we had this year worked with our soccer team. The boys wore patches on their uniforms in his memory today. He must have been beaming over how they played, too. They were even helping members of the other team off the ground...even if that player had just fouled one of our guys! I've never been more proud!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos :D That made me smile. I REALLY hope this is it for you! I hope it's ib! I don't think 6 dpo would be too early. Your temps look nice too. I'm sending luck and all the hope I can to you! :friends: 

@nikkilucky77 I'm glad you're feeling better and that af is almost gone. :thumbup: I've hated when I had to blow my nose a lot and wash hands a lot when af was there because I usually just want to sit around and not move a lot in the beginning. But it will be nice to have it all behind you and not expect one following the other. 

@ProfWife Congratulations! That was probably a well-deserved win. :D


----------



## Lazydaisys

I am sensitive about the subject of ttc, it's hard not to be...it's taking over my life. I feel like I've tried everything and it hasn't worked:-( I will just try harder with a consistent approach so i can get pregnant too xxxx

Happy valentines everybody xx


----------



## pathos

My muscles above belly button feel weird since ovulation. It is as if I had done hundreds of sit ups, and of course I am a lazy sofa person and my sense of exersice is to shake with shakira for 3 mins or so. I read that this might be a hint of strong ovulation. I cannot see the connection but those who used clomid, did you ever felt muscle soreness above your bellybutton? Or do I have hernia :cry:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys :hugs: 

@pathos I wouldn't think it's a hernia. :hugs: Does it hurt badly or just feel uncomfortable/strange? I have heard people say they felt muscle soreness around the belly button before. :shrug: I hope it eases up soon if it's hurting. I hope it's a good sign though. I can totally be a lazy sofa person too. :haha: 




I hope everyone is having a wonderful day regardless of plans. We've had a mostly relaxing day after cleaning the house together earlier. Happy Valentine's Day!
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hopeful- I'd be happy with a cleaning day with the husband too!  x I was spoilt rotten yesterday by dh but had to go to work. We have a week off from school this week so Ill get my house clean! 

I've had weird pinching around my belly button near ovulation and its been sensitive too.. I'm so tuned in to every twinge I'm trying to ignore all symptoms and simply wait for af. It's hard though as i walking across the classroom yesterday and I felt a twinge. It was probably just my lunch!!!!! Told myself it was a bit of implantation lol. Xxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I hope it was implantation and good signs for you! :thumbup: I never thought I would be so aware of my body until ttc. Yay for a week off from school!! Any big plans? I was spoiled too. We cleaned, watched our Friday night shows, ate spaghetti, and took a nap. :haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I think it was my lunch 
my dh bought me a selection of going out clothes and left them out for me when I got home from work. The pros of not being pregnant yet is that they all fit perfectly. i was really suprised and pleased. Im bound to get pregnant now I have a pile of new clothes! Lol 

No plans, just had my hair done and going to chill relax and clean my house I have to go into work to sort my classroom out and do some planning. Who knew that teachers actually work in their holidays?? 

Feel like I will be waiting around all week for af arrive! 9 days of driving myself mental and stalking bnb


----------



## momwithbabies

Lazydaisys: I hope you have a wonderful time off! And your DH did a fabulous job for Valentine's Day. That was very thoughtful and sweet!

Hopeful: That sounds like a great Valentine's Day!!! I was the sleepiest Valentine ever! My husband asked me out to dinner last night, and I was too tired to go! I conked out on the couch and slept through "Free Birds" (kids were home). When I woke up, it was 7!!! So I got take out Thai food, and the we watched the Olympics:) We might try to go tonight, lol! At least it won't be as busy, maybe. 

AFM: Day 4 of AF, but at least no pain anymore:) I can't wait until she's gone!


----------



## ProfWife

Valentine's Day was probably the best we've ever had over here. I came home early from our professional work day to roses on our counter ...we had a small spat, but that passed quickly. Then it was a nap for me, dinner out, playing with the animals at the pet store (how we cope with knowing we can't have any pets right now since we're rarely home), and then he taught me how to play poker while watching a chick flick. Danced for a little while to some sweet music... :thumbup: 

It was a good Valentine's Day!:thumbup: (Plus I slept from about 11pm through 10 am almost entirely undisturbed since I didn't have to wake up to temp. :sleep: It was glorious!)

:dust: TO ALL! :dust:


----------



## pathos

We watched two episodes of bbc's sherlock. We will continue today :happydance: It was a nice and cosy valentines day with high calorie food. 

I m in tune with my body only in 2ww, and so far none of the twinges or pokes I noticed meant anything. I do not know why I keep noticing and noting them.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys How sweet of him to get you some new clothes. :) That's one thing that people don't think about when they think about teachers. My days were consumed with work. Sleep, get up, go to work, work during planning period and lunch, stay after for extracurricular activity, go home and plan/re-plan/adjust things, eat, and then finally sleep. I tried to take it easier on holidays, but the work always sneaks back in. :dohh: I hope you find lots of time to relax! 

@momwithbabies Napping, Thai food, and a night in sounds amazing to me. :D We usually like to go out before or after the actual holiday because it's not as busy and the food and service tends to be better. I hope you have a nice time out if you do go. I hope af makes a quick exit!

@ProfWife That sounds like such a fun and sweet night. :D I've always been interested in learning how to play poker, but I haven't learned yet. Which chick flick did you watch? Yay for undisturbed sleep!!

@pathos I've been wanting to watch Sherlock. We watch Elementary, but haven't been able to start Sherlock yet. Do you like it? My fingers are solidly crossed for you! :thumbup: 




I'm so happy to hear that you all had such nice times yesterday. I don't think the holiday means as much just on its own, but it's fun to celebrate and have a special day. :winkwink: I always knew I was in good company here, but I love hearing about all the naps. That's just one more thing that brings us together. I love them as well. :D


----------



## ProfWife

Hopeful...it's one from the 90s called "Return to Me" that I've always loved.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I don't think I've seen it, but I looked it up. It looks interesting and I like some of the actors in it. I'll try to catch it sometime. :thumbup:

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday. :)


----------



## ProfWife

It's essentially a "clean" movie (except one character with language) - which is really rare these days! Part of the reason why I enjoy it so much.

Today was a good day. We tried a new Bible study and really liked the group. We are hoping to connect with some friends and have some people in similar life stages that we can really forge friendships with. That is one thing we've been lacking for the last five years - really good friends. We're hoping that will change now.

Infertility support group tomorrow night. Looking forward to meeting with them as well. Plus, my parents MIGHT be visiting me for a bit for the first time since we moved here in 2009!! Talk about a long time!


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi all, just dropping in for an update and to check in on all of you. 

My update: B2b IUIs on Friday and Saturday plus trigger with 5 follicles (3 measuring 20+) even a few on my right ovary, which is usually an under-performer. RE told us that this is about as good as it gets for a cycle so we're feeling very positive about round #2. Then I had the WORST night sleep so far on this journey with very intense ovulation pain or post-ovulation pain or whatever. Either way it was awful but I'm hoping it means all those eggs dropped and then my temp skyrocketed this morning so I think that's a good sign. Now we wait ... hoping for a fast 2 weeks.


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck gabby! FX'd this is your cycle!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I know that you were looking for a good group to join. I hope this new Bible study group is a better fit and that you can connect with others who are in similar place. I hope you have a wonderful night at your support group tonight and meet lots of people who you can connect with there as well. TTC and struggling definitely make us feel somewhat isolated so it's so good that you can find others (in real life too) to talk to and connect with during it. Yay for your parents visiting. I hope they are able to make it! :)

@gabbygabz That is a giant temp rise! I've heard that a good temp rise is a really good sign so I hope it is! :D I'm so excited and hopeful for you. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ProfWife

They weren't able to come...it's a long complicated story that revolves around my stubborn father who does what he wants when he wants and a sister who is just the same. Oy...usually there is one in every family. We have two.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife :hugs: I'm sorry. We have some family members like that too. I hope they can work out a visit in the near future.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good luck gabby!! Xx

Prowife what happens at your ttc/infertility support group. I was invited to one at my clinic. I think they are worried for my sanity lol. I am able to talk on here but think I might struggle in real life. I imagine everybody sits drinking tea and nobody knows what to say???!! Is your group related to the church?


----------



## pathos

Good luck gabbygabz!

Hopeful, yes definetly watch it. Episodes are like 80 minutes and thee are only 3 episodes in each season. It is a very nice adaptation. New scherlok is even better than dr. Gregory House.

Profwife, I am curios about the ttc support group. Content wise, how it unfolds etc.. I wonder if there are groups like that in Germany, we are a bit reserved when it comes to issues in intimate nature. I have always wondered about the way how some cultures express their emotions so easily, Americans particularly. I admire it. But I also find it very very weird.


----------



## ProfWife

It is affiliated with a church, but not ours. It is more about the community than anything else. 

Not everything is shared. We give the basics of our situation, find out if others are about to go through any procedures or testing, pray over them and then basically try to talk about where we are emotionally in this whole thing. It's run by two mental health counselors who have only conceived and carried via IVF. 

Besides that, we are reading through a book called Pregnant with Hope. It's been really encouraging since it's Biblically based. I've loved reading it so far.

So, no tea...some tears...but mostly finding out where we are in life and what we can do to support each other. There are a few marrieds, one singleton who is using a sperm donor. So, each of our paths are very different.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys Perhaps they could try to match you up with just one person before having to go to a large group if you think it could be easier. I can see great benefits to it, but I can see how it would be so hard to talk too. You might not have to talk at first either. You might just be able to go and listen until you felt comfortable sharing. We're always here for you though. :friends: 

@pathos Thanks! I'll definitely try to check it out. It looks interesting. I've always been interested in the Sherlock stories. :thumbup: You're right. A lot of Americans are very open about anything and everything. I'm not, but I'm not too surprised when someone else is. I think it would be hard for me to share with others. That's one reason I love you ladies. 

@ProfWife Are you enjoying this group more than the other? It sounds like a nice group of people. :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

They are two separate groups (if referring to the infertility group described in my recent post). One is the Bible study group we've started going to at church. The other only meets once a month for support.

I think we're sticking with both. :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: Sounds like a great group. :)

Gabby: Good luck!

Pathos: I hear you...in a world of Facebook...I think Americans have become even more open lol. I agree with Hopeful on this on...I'm not that open but I'm not surprised either. I just believe some things should be private. Prowife's group sounds like a good amount of openness. 

Atm...I am waiting to O but dh now has influenza that I had last week so I am sure this month will be out. DAMMIT. Oh well...I'm crossing my fingers but not counting on this month.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey, I'm waiting for AF. Day 25 of 28. Was naughty today and tested... Bfn!

Headache, 10 min of low down cramping, tired. Very strange dreams. No spots! -(Unusual for me) 

Every month I symptom spot, every month I say I won't do it again. I have found though that I have different symptoms every month even though AF always come about day 28. 

Do other people have different symptoms every month? I have been taking estrogen tablets one a day this month. Maybe the extra estrogen is causing , me to have different symptoms.maybe it's making my skin less prone to spots? 


Yesterday my friend told me that I least I hadn't been trying for that long!! 2.5 years feels like forever plus the years of pre baby prep! I had to clamp my moth shut at she has a 2 year old and a 5 month year old. Both conceived straight away- or so I'm told! Sorry to go into mini rant mode xxxxxxxxxx. Hope it's not pmt!! Lol


----------



## pathos

Sorry for the influenza nikkilucky, but who knows? It just takes 1 sperm, a true fighter can make it. 

Two of my friends conceived when they were really sick and they swear that was the trick, arguing their antibodies were busy with the other stuff and they could not attack on the spermies hehe.

Lazydaisys, I m sending my regards to your lovely friend, oh what an insight @$#÷*&&@@!!!

I am also same with ss, on my next cycle which is starting soon, I will make a change and listen to my body until I ovulate. Probably I have all the things I.e twinges, stabbing pains before ovulation.


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi ladies, just checking in to say hello. Just wanted to say that Lazydaisys I'm right there with you, I think I have symptoms literally every month. Especially post-mc now I get breast soreness leading up to AF which I never did before but each time I think "oh sore boobs, totally PG!" This month I've vowed not to go down that road and instead blame everything on my Hcg trigger shot. I'm 5-6 dpo now so we'll see how long this lasts!


----------



## ProfWife

Lazydaisys - I think I would have turned and walked away. Likely after bursting into tears. How rude!! How dare anyone minimize. We're only at just over half the time you have spent in this journey. 

I think we just hit O based on the pains I was feeling today. We aren't tracking too much...just enough so I'll know when to take my progesterone. Praying this is our time. :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: I hope it is your time too :)

Pathos: Lol I hope being sick helps but we gotta be doing the deed!! I'm hoping we can get some in this weekend since I usually O around cd 14...which is tomorrow.

I talked to my doctor briefly when hubby was there for his doctor's note for work. I asked her about clomid and she thought it would be better to check out a fertility doctor first. I kinda want to wait before that but I do have a pap due in May so if we aren't prego by then maybe I will take her up on the referral. I would have been trying for about 18 months by then. Crossing my fingers and praying that it just happens :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I'm sorry to hear that your husband is sick now! :hugs: It has been so bad this year. I hope he recovers quickly and before O. I hope it just happens for you! I'm glad your doctor sounds productive about it and seems to care. 

@Lazydaisys It's so hard not to symptom spot. I suppose the estrogen could cause some different symptoms, but I'm not sure which ones. I had different symptoms at different times. However, I always knew it was coming when my lower back got a certain feeling and when I started to get cold a few hours before. :hugs: I'm sorry your friend said that. I wish people would only say they're sorry and offer positivity. Any long amount of time (of course the longer the harder) feels scary and like ages. Of course it doesn't help that she says it with two young kids either. 

@pathos I've heard that about people conceiving when sick as well. I hope it's true, nikkilucky77! Your temps are looking good. I hope your next cycle doesn't start soon! :thumbup:

@gabbygabz Your temps are also looking very good. Fingers crossed for a BFP! :thumbup: 

@ProfWife Yay for hitting O! I'm pulling for you and I REALLY hope this is your time! :)


Happy Weekend! I hope you each find some time to do something relaxing and rewarding for yourself. :D


----------



## pathos

:wacko::wacko: 
Yesterday I was 13 or 15 dpo and i was happy when af started. But the witch has not even stayed for 5 minutes. I even checked cervix with preesed syringe, just cm. Today temp is down, and no sign of the phantom af. She was here, she left her foot prints in underwear so i m not imagining. Hrr, more detective work. I was planning to use soy iso but I dont know if I m 16 dpo or cd2.
:wacko::wacko:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Pathos: That would be confusing! The temp drop is a good indicator I think. Hopefully you figure it out :). What does soy do?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos Oh! I hope it's not a real af. I hope you get answers soon so you know what to do. Have you tested? I might consider testing if af does not come back in the next few days. I'm curious to see what your temp is tomorrow too. :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

@Pathos - Is that a rebounding temp?! Have you ever had that happen? I really hope that bleeding was IB and rebound means you've got a little one making a home! Praying!


----------



## pathos

:wacko: today's temp is weird.

I don't know Profwife if it s a rebound temp, it never happened before so late in my cycle.

Breast soreness is gone few days ago, so I am not very optimistic. Actually no symptoms.

Nikkilucky, soy iso works like clomid. I used it few times for a stronger ovulation. And I really felt ovulation wow hehe.

Hopeful, I think I will wait, probably I ovulated later than ff and cbfm think. Otherwise, af should have been here today.


----------



## ProfWife

Now that you mention it...I think I would have said day 16 or 17 for ovulation since you had the + opk.

Still praying this is it for you.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife How are you? :flower:

@pathos I was so curious to see your temp and it's up?! I am still so hopeful for you even if you ovulated later because that spotting and temp rise are encouraging. I REALLY hope this is it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos Another high temp?! Fingers crossed!! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie2013

Pathos! I'm so excited for you right now! Waiting with great anticipation... 

AFM, I'm quietly enjoying NTNP. Just enjoying dtd when we feel like it. I have no idea what cycle day I'm on but I'm somewhere around o day. 

I kind of don't want this month to be to one because I got a promotion starting from August, so it would be bad form to turn up pregnant when just starting a new job!

Thinking of you all.


----------



## ProfWife

Pathos!! Girl...I am waiting with bated breath to see what this is!!

AFM - Support Group tonight. I'm 3 days post peak CM...so, I'll start my progesterone tomorrow night. 

Just canceled my doctor's appointment for this week. Got confirmation that my UTI has cleared. YAY!


----------



## pathos

:flower: ajaja ladies, you are so nice and kind. :hugs: I woke up to search early menopause symptoms and i was terrified with what I read, but reading here made me smile :) and I will go back to sleep (in peace). Thank you :flower:

Newbie congrats on your promotion! Beware of the murphy laws (I kind of hope they take effect in your case but I m cautious to wish and pray hehe)

Profwife, yay for the gone uti!, and good luck with 2ww.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm glad you're enjoying NTNP and are just dtd when you feel like it. That can be such a relief. Congratulations on the promotion! :thumbup: Just think you wouldn't have to tell them immediately even if it was this month. 

@ProfWife Yay that the UTI cleared up! I hope you had a nice time with your group. :)

@pathos :friends: We're always here.


I saw this neat article about art that's made from junk (old buttons, broken jewelry, toy parts, etc.). The pieces are made to look like famous people (Barack Obama, Mona Lisa, Albert Einstein, etc.) and look pretty cool. Click here if you want to check it out.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hello everyone! Hope everyone is having a good week :). O is over for me...I think. Just basing it on my cm this month. 

Pathos: Have you tested lately?? What is happening :)


----------



## pathos

Af is here! I am kind of relieved, at least the limbo is over :happydance: 

Nikkilucky, gl with 2ww, hope your hubby was feeling better and you caught the golden egg.
Hopeful, they all look nice. I particularly liked the girl with the pearl earing.


----------



## ProfWife

Dang...I was so helpful Pathos! On to the next month! You have such a great attitude about it. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 Fingers crossed for a great tww and a BFP! :flower:

@pathos :hugs: I'm sorry that af came. Being in limbo sucks. I'm sending lots of luck for a great cycle and a BFP!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Pathos -I'm glad I'm not the only one googling early menopause! 

My AF is late I'm 32 of a usually regular 28 day cycle. Tested everyday since day 28 and bfn. Everyday I feel like AF will come... Feels like it will come tomorrow. AF is crap but limbo is rubbish tooX


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lazydaisys: That is crazy! I hope it still isn't af :(....but I understand that limbo sucks!!!

Hopeful: Thanks! I am not too hopeful this month. I am pretty positive I'm out and that is ok...on to next month :)

Pathos: Hopefully af gets over quickly :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys Limbo is terrible. :hugs: I hope af stays away. 

@nikkilucky77 I'll be hopeful for you. :friends: 


Happy Friday!


----------



## pathos

I prefer crampy af to no af at all, it is a sign of health, thats why I am not upset when she pays regular visits... probably I also have no faith that it will happen naturally for us and I cannot afford both financially and emotionally other means for a little while.

Lazydaisys 4 days late and bfns, are you sure of your o date? I hope the limbo ends soon and hopefully with a bfp!

Gabbygabz, nice chart yay!!, fx:dust:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I got a smiley on a digital ovulation test about day 12. Wondering if my previous cycle of clomid has messed up this natural cycle. I'm on day 32 having af cramping on and off. Had cramping for a week. Not tested today, will test tomorrow if af stays away. X


----------



## gabbygabz

Just a quick check in. Been driving myself crazy with early testing and then low and behold, started spotting this afternoon basically like clockwork. I may not be completely out but it's not looking good. 

Hoping for some good news from one of the rest of you ladies very soon!


----------



## momwithbabies

Yes, the limbo part is really annoying!!! I would rather AF just show up on time, so I'm not left wondering. It's torture and our bodies can play mean tricks! 

I think I'm gearing up for O. I've had tons of EWCM lately and feeling crampy. It seems early for me, though. Who knows! It doesn't help that I've been extremely stressed with work. It's been a wild week and I've got tons to do over the weekend! There's just not enough hours in the day. I'm hoping I can wake up early tomorrow and get some things done, but I'm so tired and it will be Saturday....I bet I end up sleeping in:) I'm thankful that my husband is back in town, lol! I missed him so much!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos You're exactly right. Having af sucks, when ttc and not, but it is a sign of good health and it's definitely easier when it's regular. :thumbup: I hope it does happen naturally for you.

@Lazydaisys Stay away af!! :thumbup:

@gabbygabz :hugs: I hope the spotting stops and it's not af. I can't wait to see more BFPs. 

@momwithbabies Enjoy your Saturday. :flower: I hope you're able to sleep in a bit.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm working hard this weekend, too (although I did sleep in this morning). Essays to grade and Bible studies to finish so I can update my certifications with the school. At least it can all be done from my couch in my jammies...I am NOT motivated to move around today (even though it is beautiful outside).

Hope everyone else is having a great Saturday!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: Everything is better in jammies ;). Could you please send some nice weather to Iowa?? :) I would really appreciate it!

Atm I am a week away from af so right in that implantation timeframe. I wish I had something to report but all I got is super sore nipples. I am noticing that on my left side O...I get sore boobs...not always nipples but usually the boobs. It is weird. I do get sore boobs every month but on the left side it is way worse!! This is only the 3 time in the 13 months that I got really sore nipples. Our bodies are weird!!


----------



## ProfWife

Nikki - If I could, my in-laws would be incredibly happy (they're up at the Minnesota border in Iowa). Then again, it would meant they wouldn't come down here in 2 weeks to escape the cold! :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Nikkilucky hope the sore nipples are a good sign. Fingers crossed that little egg is implanting nicely xxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I completely agree with nikkilucky77. Everything is better in jammies and I'd love some of that beautiful weather too! :D Saturday was nice, but we may get more snow on Sunday. :dohh: It's March! I'm ready for spring!! Good luck on grading and finishing your studies. 

@nikkilucky77 It's wild that we can notice things like that when we are paying attention. I hope it was a strong O and that you get a BFP very soon! :flower:

@Lazydaisys How are you? :flower:

AFM I'm trying to decide which book to read next. I have a long list, but can't decide which to start.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm just waiting for af to show. Day 34 today and bfn. Frustrated with waiting x


----------



## ProfWife

You never know...the delay could be a little one trying to hold on!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I hope so prowife but I have a horrible feeling my cycles have been messed up. Xx


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lazydaisys: I am still hopeful for you! 

Hopeful: Have you read the Mortal Instruments books? I heard they are good...they are on my nook ready to go...just need to read them. 

Atm nothing much to report. I am due for AF on Saturday so soon I will find out if by a miracle we caught a bean this month. :)


----------



## RaeChay

Nikki- LOVE the mortal instruments series!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys What's the longest cycle you've had? I'm still holding out hope for you! :flower:

@nikkilucky77 I finished reading them last year! They are so good. I think you would probably like them. They are like a supernatural/romance/action/adventure book but really good. The last one comes out in May! I can't wait. It will be a good time for you to read since the last one is coming out. I hate having to wait sometimes. :haha: They made a movie of the first book. I did like it, but I suggest reading first as they seem to ruin some things that you wouldn't even find out until later into the series and it has a ton of scenes that never happened in the book. I'm wishing for a miracle!! I honestly feel like that's what most babies are anyway. :D

@RaeChay Me too! :D How are you? Are you feeling better and getting settled into the new position? 


I decided to start reading The Casual Vacancy by J.K. Rowling. I've been meaning to read it for a while. It's going to be adapted into a BBC show in 2014. It's really good so far. It's very easy to read. It has short chapters and the characters are quite interesting. It's more for adults than Harry Potter was, but I really like both so far.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful and Raechay: I will have to read them then :). I watched the movie but I will ignore it. I feel a lot of times tv/movies change a lot such as the true blood series...way different than the books. If you like supernatural/vampires/romance, I really enjoy JR Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood books.


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful- doing well. I don't start til march 10, so I actually have the week off as I put in my notice at my old job 2 weeks ago :) and wanted to avoid the radiation during ovulation (I'm cd13 right now). It seemed the best way to do it. Plus I can relax before starting up what will likely be a stressful next 3-6 months. Casual Vacancy is on my reading list- I'm excited to hear it's turning out well! And congrats on nearly being in third tri!!

Nikki- I've heard good things about the black dagger series too! I will have to add those to my list as well :)


----------



## kksy9b

If you're going to read the mortal instruments books then dont forget about the prequel series- the infernal devices...there is some cross over information so you'll want to be sure to read the series in the right order (according to release date). And if you like that genre I would recommend the Hollows series by Kim Harrison...there are some great characters and lots of books in it!

I just finished a casual vacancy a couple weeks ago...for me the beginning was pretty slow. There are a lot of characters and it took me the first 100 pages or so to feel comfortable with who was who...after that though I thought it was pretty good. Has anyone picked up the cuckoo's calling that she wrote under a pseudonym? That one is coming up quick on my list!


----------



## nikkilucky77

I love having more books on my list! Thanks ladies :)

Raechay: They are addictive! I borrowed them from a friend and ended up grabbing the whole series from her after the first one :).

Hopeful: That is crazy you are almost in your third tri! Very nice!

Kksy9b: You are so close :). I love it!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hopeful my longest ever was 30 it's usually 28 with spotting before. I'm at 35 today and bfn. Had cramping for two weeks but now nothing. Rang my fertility hospital today and they are going to look through my file and ring me up. I'm sure if I was getting bfp I would have got it by now:-(

I love reading books too, especially on holiday on a sun lounger with a cocktail mmmm xx


----------



## ProfWife

Lazy - some women don't get positives on hpts. My sister didn't get one until she was past 1 month.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I've been wanting to read Black Dagger Brotherhood! :D I might try them next! Let me know what you think once you do start Mortal Instruments. 

@RaeChay Thanks! :friends: I'm still so happy that you got the other position and will be moving on to something new. I hope the next 3-6 months are not too stressful, but I bet it can be very tough when getting used to a new job like that. I'm sending loads of luck for the new job and for this cycle!

@kksy9b I found out about The Infernal Devices after I read The Mortal Instruments, but I do plan to read them as well. They seem very interesting. I don't think I've heard of the Hollows. :D I will look them up soon! I haven't read The Cuckoo's Calling yet, but I do plan to read it as well. I've heard there is going to be a sequel this year. What do you think of her writing outside of Harry Potter?

@Lazydaisys Sitting in the sun, reading, and relaxing sounds amazing. I wish we were both doing that right now. :winkwink: I would love the warm weather. We did get more snow over the weekend. :dohh: I hope they get back to you soon and you can figure out what's going on. I really hope af does stay away and that you get your BFP. 



I'm loving all the book talk ladies! Perhaps we can all pick a book in the next few months or whatever time frame works the best for us all and read it together! That would be fun!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks hopeful. My new passport arrived today so as soon as my body sorts itself I'm planning warmer climates! 

The clinic didn't ring me today even though they promised. I suppose there's no rush. I'm day 36 bfn. Half of thinks maybe I am pregnant but half of me doesn't dare to hope. 

I been reading about all these people on the Internet that just missed a period or missed three and then they came back. 

Thanks prowife that gives me hope. I've had cramping for two weeks and now a few days of a heavy feeling and a bit of backache and fuller breasts, maybe I didn't ovulate when I thought I did. I will just have to wait. My mum tells me she didn't get a positive until day 42! That was 34 years ago and I'm not sure I believe her. Lol xx


----------



## pathos

I have just finished the first book of 50 shades of trilogy. I m hoping to boost my libido for the approaching ovulation hehehe.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Pathos: That series was good for my libido too ;)

Hopeful: I think you will like them! I also like the idea of reading a book together...it would be fun to talk about it and keep our minds off ttc.

Lazydaisy: Maybe you will be like your mom then! That would be great if you were pregnant :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I'm sorry the clinic didn't call. I hate when people say they are going to do something and then they don't do it! We're all holding out hope that you will get a positive and soon!! :flower:

@pathos I still want to read 50 Shades. :thumbup: I really do think reading things like that help! It does with me. :haha: Good luck!!

@nikkilucky77 It seems that a lot of us have the same reading taste so I think it would be great! :flower:


----------



## omgbaby

Hi guys. I haven't been around to catch up. If anyone could tell me if and who has gotten bfps in the past month.

I'm here to ask how long ib lasts?
I had a period start Feb 10. My ex & I had sex on Feb 23. Well when I started on Feb 10 I started taking bcp again. Now according to my pills I should've started this past Sunday. Well on Saturday the 1. I started spotting, usually I spot then the next day full flow. Well I've just been brown spotting since Saturday. Not a lot at all. Sometimes I wipe and there's nothing. Monday after work I wiped and there was more then just a spot on toilet paper it was a good enough amount to make me think af was here then nothing. Well that same night before bed it had the same thing except it was red instead of brown. Needless to say I still haven't gotten full flow yet.

I got on ovuline because I had info in there. It said I shouldn't start til next Wednesday which if correct would put me in the tww right now...

My question is do you think it could be ib or did me restarting pills mess my period up?


----------



## omgbaby

O and the 50 shades trilogy was amazing :)


----------



## ProfWife

omgbaby - it's possible you may have just miscalculated. Also, with the medication, it often takes a few months to even out. With you taking it for the last cycle, it's likely that the suppression of ovulation kept your lining from thickening, which would cause you to have a light to non-existent period.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby :hi: I've been wondering about you. I'm not sure if it is ib or the pills messing up your cycle. It's possible that it could be either. February 23rd would have been CD 14 for you. Is that around normal ovulation time? I had ib with my c/p loss. It was brown/light pink and only lasted for a few wipes. However, I've heard of people who have had it for a few days too. Birth control can definitely change a cycle though. Will you test in the next few days just in case?


----------



## omgbaby

Yeah, my mom knows about how worried I've been so she keeps telling me to buy a test. I'm just so scared because I don't want it to be positive now that I'm trying move on with life and I think it'll give my ex false hope of us being together again... I'll probably test tomorrow morning or Saturday morning.

How are you doing Hopeful?
How are you ProfWife?
I didn't think I'd miss you ladies but I do!! Lol


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby: I was wondering about you? I agree with Hopeful it could be either situation. I hope it ends up the way you want it!!! If you would be in the tww...is it too soon for a test?

Hopeful: I agree about the similar tastes. We need to just pick one out :)

Atm last night I had the worse dream ever...my hubby was tell me to leave him alone and then told me "you are the dumbest female I have ever met." Ugh it was so vivid and I was thankful that he was there in the morning to hug me when I told him. My nipples aren't as sore but now my bbs feel fuller...usually before af they go back to normal. Guess we will see in a couple days...af is due on Sat.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm hanging in. BFN today. So, I'm a little upset.


----------



## omgbaby

Nikki - sorry about your bad dream.
It could be too early but since I'm not sure with starting pills idk..

I've been thinking, I had sex with my ex on the 23 which according to ovuline was the first day of yellow. Then a few days before spotting let's say Wednesday-Thursday I had some mild cramps on my left side, like ovaries. It was enough to get my attention when I hadn't been paying attention until then... Then Saturday afternoon around 11 I started having mild cramps, like at any many they'd be horrible af cramps. So I took 2 midol. Later that day around 2 is when the spotting started. And I spotted up until early this morning. I read somewhere ib could last 6 days... And that would've been 6 days.. And when I say it was just spotting I seriously mean I could've kept the same pad on the past 6 days & still not have had to change it. But of course for hygiene reasons I didn't! Lol 
And at some times it was more like brown cm... Gosh idk... All I know is I'm driving myself crazy


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: I got a bfn today too :hugs:. I understand about being upset.

Omgbaby: Keep us updated! Hopefully it goes the way you want it :)


----------



## omgbaby

Question.. I went & bought 'Clearblue Plus Pregnancy Test' just the regular blue dye test. Not digital. I realized once I got home that it was the blue dye. Lol

Anyway, I opened both pouches and they both had a faint line in the result window. Nothing was in control window just a faint line in result window. Now I don't know if I should trust the test or say they are defective?

I took one anyways, hadn't held it or anything & I didn't even pee for 5 seconds. Lol it came out negative. I'm gonna do another one in the morning with fmu but I just wondered if you guys ever had or heard of someone open the pack with that faint line already there


----------



## ProfWife

I think that sometimes you can see the dye...but I'd be skeptical.

I've been able to see the pink faintly in the control area before.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I'm good. :) I hope it turns out how you want as well. It's so hard to tell which one it could be. Keep us updated. 

@nikkilucky77 I hate bad dreams that feel so real and still leave me feeling sad when I wake up. I'm glad he was there to hug you. I'm sorry about the negative. I hope af stays away!! Good luck! :thumbup:

@ProfWife :hugs: I'm sorry about the negative. What dpo are you?


----------



## newbie2013

Hi Ladies,

I've been keeping up with posts but not posting much myself because I'm trying to keep my mind as clear as I can from ttc right now. It isn't working too well, but I'm trying!

omgbaby, I've been wondering about you as well, so I'm pleased you popped up, but I feel for you having these concerns as well. Also remember that you've been going through quite a stressful time lately and I know with me that always impacts my cycle.

Nikki and Profwife, I've got my fingers crossed for both of you. Hoping to read some good news when I wake up tomorrow morning. 

Afm, I had some light spotting yesterday on CD26, which turned into more today and a light flow. I'm assuming this is AF, but it annoys me greatly! Of course because I'm not pregnant, but more so because it was a 26 day cycle! My cycles have varied between 25-31 days since I started tracking on ff. And now that I'm not temping, I don't even know when af will arrive. Temping doesn't help too much except that my temp plummets on the day af will come. No point tracking lp because that varied between 11 and 15 days! I feel all messed up and all over the place. DH tries to be supportive and tells me not to worry and I'm not worried as such but I'm frustrated. I wish I had some kind of reason for the varying cycles/lp... and of course, for not getting pregnant! 

I've said it more than once, I'm so pleased I found this group all those months ago. I really don't have anyone I can talk to about this stuff and I sometimes need to vent. We've now been either actively trying or passively trying (ie, not temping, but dtd lots!) for over 18 months and I'm beginning to feel like it is never going to happen :-(


----------



## newbie2013

Wow, I just reread that after I posted it. Sorry for the downer... I really am grateful to have all of you in my life. I hope we can continue to support each other like we have done these past months.


----------



## athena87

Newbie I got my bfp after 19 months. It will happen for you, you just have to keep the faith that it will happen for you. Have you had testing done to check your hormone levels and what not and has your dh had a sperm analysis?


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks Athena! See what I mean about the support?? I've had my hormones checked twice (at different times) and all good there. Dh had his sperm analysis and it wasn't perfect but the doc said it wasn't bad and she didn't think there would be a specific reason why not based on there. that said, she does want him to go to a... I forget the name of the specialty... doc to see if there's anything we can do to boost his boys up a bit. Hopefully he'll go soon. After that, we'll consider other options.

Thanks again Athena... :hugs:


----------



## athena87

You're welcome. Just so you know my dh's count was at 9 million in August and they want it at 20 million at he lowest. He took fertilaid the month we got our bfp. A lot of people got results within the first month of using it. It definitely can't hurt.


----------



## ProfWife

My hubs took the FertilAid for 3 months and we're still trying...I wish it were a cure all. I stopped taking it, too. A year on it with no positives...not worth the expense.

I'm not holding out too much hope for this cycle. I think I'm about 13-14 dpo. Taking one last dose of progesterone tonight and testing tomorrow morning.


----------



## athena87

I'm sorry. I wasn't saying it was a cure all but it did help us. He had a low count and my doctor basically said I wasn't going to get pregnant without an iui or ivf because I have pcos also. But here we are.


----------



## ProfWife

Oh no sweets...I was saying I wished it HAD worked for us. Sorry I wasn't more clear (writing too quickly and didn't reread). I'm glad it does work for some! It might have been the reason his counts came up but he went off it and they stayed up. :)


----------



## athena87

I'm glad his count is up. Has your dr figured out anything yet or are you still in the unexplained? I hope you get your bfp soon. I know how hard it is to wait.i


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 Don't feel like you are being a downer. We are here to listen and offer advice, comfort, and friendship. I'm so sorry you are feeling this way. It's unfair and upsetting. TTC sucks whether you are temping or not. Temping is good just so you can have a general idea of when/if the temp drops, but I know it can be stressful too. I know it's so frustrating when you are not sure when to expect af. We will always be here for you. :hugs: I really hope your cycle regulates and that you get your BFP soon.

@ProfWife I'm sending loads of luck for the morning. I hope it's a BFP. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







32246c94beca461d9c22b9d7f1a466b4.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 0









2-25-13-be-strong.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the support, ladies! I'm feeling a little better this morning, but still a bit bummed. Thanks for the tip about fertilaid. I don't think I can get it here, but I'm going to the UK in summer so I'll try to get some there. Although, his count was fine, it was the motility and abnormal forms that weren't so great (not bad, but not good either). Not sure if fertilaid would help with that. Hopefully he'll go to the doc sometimes soon to see what the doc says. In the meantime, we'll get back to dtd as soon as AF departs


----------



## nikkilucky77

Newbie: :hugs:. I understand hun. I don't know what I would do without all of you. I can't talk to anyone else about this stuff and sometimes it is so frustrating! Like why can't our bodies just WORK?? :) I hope next month is better for you and af leaves fast!!

Prowife: I am still hoping af stays away...any sign of her yet?

Hopeful: Thank you for the kind words. I am not giving up...it will happen one day!!

Atm still no af but I didn't want to test today and be disappointed. I am going to try to hold out until Monday to test again. Ovuline tells me that today (Saturday) is the day. On another note, my hubby has been eating healthier and lifting weights again so it is making me feel like I need to do more exercising too. I am hoping that maybe that will be the ticket for a bfp soon!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Newbie I'm up then down then highly sensitive and all over the place.

I would have been my day 40 today (usually have 28 day cycles) but today I am back to day one. The cramping is terrible. Good job I only have one christening two party's and a meal to attend today! 

The good news is my body is not completely broken.. I have a day one! 

This cycle I will have my second iui with clomid. Here we go again.

Thank you so much for your continued support it really means a lot to me xxx


----------



## ProfWife

It was another BFN. So, just waiting for AF. It normally starts within 2 days of stopping my progesterone. On to the official year and a half mark. 

One doc said it was low progesterone. So, I'm on the supplements from 3-4 days post ov for 10 days. Then I have to test if my period hasn't started yet. I've been on this treatment since November. We found out during my December cycle that my Day 21 counts went from 6.7 to 19.4 with the treatment. So, the doc is fairly certain this will help. He thinks I also have mild chronic fatigue syndrome. So, I'm being treated for that as well.

Other than those...we are unexplained.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I hope af leaves quickly! Do something nice for yourself today. You deserve it! :friends:

@nikkilucky77 I hope af stays away! :thumbup: Getting healthier is bound to help with ttc and just feeling better in general. You can motivate each other. It's always easier when someone else is doing it too. Good luck!

@Lazydaisys :hugs: I wish it had held off so you could get through the day. It's the worst when you have so much to do and feel terrible. I'm glad you can move forward with this cycle and with your iui. I REALLY hope this is the one! 

@ProfWife I'm sorry about the negative. :hugs: I do think that's a big improvement for your day 21 counts. I really hope it's the key and that it brings you a BFP really soon.


I saw a thread on here called "I need success stories..." and it's from ladies who were all sure it would never happen. It took a long time for many of them. I thought it might be helpful as I liked reading it before. Click here to read.


----------



## ALiKO

i agree with the "i need success stories..." thread. reading the different stories were inspiring. i also posted my story on there some months ago. the great thing is, the woman who initially started the thread and thought it would never happen is now pregnant :).


----------



## Lazydaisys

Prowife, hoping the the progesterone is going to help you and you will get your bfp soon. X


----------



## pathos

Nikkilucky, isnt it already monday there? Gl gl gl with the :test:

:blush::blush: I somehow managed to insert the soft cup, :blush:, I hope I can also manage to take it out eek!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ALiKO I agree; it's wonderful to see that so many of the ladies from that thread are on their way now. :thumbup:

@pathos Good luck with the soft cup! I think they are so neat, but I think I would have trouble with it too. :blush: 

@omgbaby Any news? :flower:



How is everyone? Good, I hope. I hope some warm weather is finding you all or that it will soon. I'm enjoying the sunshine. I really do think it improves my mood. However, I did have a bit of allergies yesterday. :dohh: We've got a busy week with birthdays, events for my niece, and appointments. I really love this time of year though.


----------



## pathos

It think it stuck :cry::cry: I cant remove it.
Ok I litrally gave birth to my diva cup, omg! Phewww.


----------



## ALiKO

pathos said:


> It think it stuck :cry::cry: I cant remove it.
> Ok I litrally gave birth to my diva cup, omg! Phewww.

hahaha! :rofl:. i thought about that before about soft cups like how would i get this thing out. :haha:. i dont mean to laugh but that was funny :)


----------



## athena87

I never had problems getting out my softcup. I just hooked it with my finger and pulled it out.


----------



## River54

I had issues getting mine out...I had to lie down and get it at the right angle...before I had a chance to hook it.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I had serious issues with my soft cup. It had sucked itself to me like a clam! Once I'd calmed down I did remove it but it's put me off the cups. X


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos Oh no! :( I'm glad you were able to get it out. I am so nervous about that type of thing. I imagine it gets harder to remove if you panic too, which I might do in that case. 

@River54 How are you? :friends:


----------



## momwithbabies

I'm too terrified to even try those!!! I'm too big of a chicken to try them:) 

I'm pretty down today. My mom's dog is going to be put to sleep tomorrow morning. Its our Spring Break down here, so that's been nice, but the dog news has been terrible. He's 13 and has lived a good life, though. It's hard seeing my parents cry. It breaks my heart! 

I hope you ladies are enjoying your week so far. Yesterday, our weather was beautiful, but today is soooooo windy! I have no idea what DPO I am, as I didn't get clear ovulation signs as I usually do. I would guess I'm about 11 DPO, but I've had some EWCM the last couple of days (just like once a day) so I have no clue. But since I'm on a break, I shouldn't be thinking about that, right? Lol! I'm nuts!


----------



## ProfWife

I love soft cups (for their normal use). I've never had an issue with them at all. 

I tried to use them after BD, but I ended up finding most of the fluids on the outside of the cup, wrong side. Haven't used it since then for that purpose.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Well af got me this morning. Oh well I figured it would show up. On to next month :)

Pathos: You make me laugh...so are you against soft cups now?

Prowife: I agree...I use them for normal use and it is nice. I also have used them for bd and it was nice to not have that "gush" feeling. 

Hopefully everyone is doing great :)


----------



## ProfWife

Nikki - I'm surprised more people don't know about it. One of my friends coaches club swim and I just told her about them this week (she hates tampons...but swimming doesn't give a whole lot of options).


----------



## pathos

I used my diva cup once again, - i murmured myself challenge accepted in a B. Stinsonian way :haha::haha:
and I could remove it within 5 minutes. first time it was 2 hours trying to catch the grip. the difficult part was to break the vacuum seal, i think i pinched myself a lot. I also bought myself puder free gloves, eeek I cant resist feeling the wavy structure down there, squating and pushing as if delivering a baby helped :haha::haha:

Ay profwife does not it getty messy when they are used during mens? I also cannot understand how it helps tcc, the little soldiers were at the bottom of the cup hmm. 

Nikkilucky, sorry for the af, hope this new cycle brings you your bfp!
Momwithbabies :((, sorry for the pet friend. I cant even image how difficult that can be :cry:


----------



## ProfWife

The vaginal walls actually close when nothing is in there. So, the theory is that the baggie part of it will compress and the swimmers will be in more contact with the CM and cervix. I'm not totally sold on the idea, as I said above.

It's not overly messy as a menstrual cup if you're steady handed and know your limits. Even though they are marketed for 12 hours, I know about 6-7 is my max limit most days or it does get messy to handle.


Oh ladies...if anyone ever heard us in public. I'm TOTALLY not this open in real life. Beauty of computers, right? :)


----------



## athena87

I never used them for my period, but I did use them after bd. like nikkilucky I liked the no gush thing. I used them the cycle I got my bfp. Not saying they're the reason why but I do think they helped.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I'm so sorry to hear about your parent's dog. :hugs: I know it's so hard to lose pets especially when they seem like part of the family. It's so hard not to think about ovulation signs and all the things our bodies do. I hope you're able to enjoy the rest of your break.

@nikkilucky77 :hugs: I'm sorry about af. I've always wondered what soft cups would be like. I'm probably too scared to use them. 

@ProfWife I only heard about them a few years ago when I saw a free sample posted online. I never knew there were other options. I don't think I could use tampons either. I am not the best about inserting/etc. 6-7 hours does seem like a nice long time though. I am never this open either. I imagine we would all be sat around a big table, enjoying dinner, and blushing and/or laughing when people walked past us. :haha:

@pathos Challenge accepted! Nice reference! :)


----------



## River54

Hopeful - I am still around :)
Our first IVF failed, so they have me on CoQ10 and prescription DHEA for the next couple months. Seems there is a decent chance of natural pregnancy while waiting though :)
So, we have to go in for tests next cycle, basically updated BW. I am supposed to tell them when af comes in end of May/beg June time frame, then we can start up stuff again.

Going across the country next week, so dd can have a campus tour, as it is her spring break starting next week...We had soo wished for a baby already so that there wouldn't have been any gaps from one leaving to having another...but, things don't seem to be working out that way. 

It would be nice for these supplements to work and get a surprise bfp in the next month or so though :)

Not much with side effects either. I seem to have more energy to do things, and then also actually get a really good night sleep without waking up too much - which is awesome. I am not as cold either. Though the days that I overdo it because I feel I can, the next day I am sooo tired...


----------



## Lazydaisys

Just been catching up on here. It's amazing what we talk about! 

I've just been sharing my clomid side effects with half of bnb and it's not pretty. 

Hope to have a birth story one day that I can share with anybody who will listen and they will get the whole ttc rigmarole! Lol xxx



Going for my scan on Friday to see if I have any foliciles. I felt a bit of twinge on my right side, hoping for two juicy ones but more worried about my thin thin lining. 

I been drinking raspberry leaf tea, pomegranate juice and eating loads of nuts and taking oestrogen tablets. Grow lining grow!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Momwithbabies: I'm sorry to hear about your mom's dog :(...that is so sad.

Prowife: I agree with the 6-7 hours thing....I use one overnight and a pantyliner and I haven't had any problems overnight...it is a good feeling. And yes I would never talk about this stuff in person lol.

Athena: I keep hoping they will work for fertility for me and result in a bfp :)...maybe someday!!

Lazydaisys: Sounds like you are working up some good eggs :)

River: Natural pregnancy while waiting would be wonderful :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@River54 I'm really sorry to hear that. I am still really hopeful for you and feel that you will get your BFP naturally or with IVF. I hope the CoQ10 and DHEA help and that it happens while waiting! I'm glad you're not having many side effects. The extra energy must be great! Enjoy the trip with your daughter! That sounds like so much fun. :D

@Lazydaisys You will have a great birth story one day. Soon, I hope! Your journal will be a great thing for you and others to look back on. :thumbup: I'm about to go read it, but I hope the side effects are not too bad! Grow lining grow! Fingers crossed!


----------



## omgbaby

Ladies, those of you who have gotten BFP's or already have previous children. I have a pregnancy cm question...

I want to know if this fits the "description of cm during early pregnancy".

TMI :
This past week I've had cm that is white, looks creamy but is like water. Once I get it on toilet paper or wipe down there it looks yellow. Sometimes bright yellow. But seriously it just pours out. The past week I think I've damn near ruined 3 pairs of underwear and now I've just been wearing pads because it's just leaking out. I sat on the toilet with a mirror and watched. I wiped and not even a minute later it was like gushing out again. I've never had this before so I'm kind of confused like wtf is going on.

I go to the doctor tomorrow just for check up so I'm going to ask her but I wanted to ask you ladies as well.


----------



## ALiKO

omgbaby- i know the exact CM your talking about. its odor-less, milky white, creamy like lotion, but is oddly thin like water. when you wipe, againt the tissue it can appear a yellowish/beige, off-white color if that made any sense. i've been getting this discharge my whole pregnancy since the beginning especially now that im in the last bit of my pregnancy. i get so much now that i have to change my panty liners soo often.

i hope everything works out the way you want it to and you get the answers you are looking for :hugs:


----------



## omgbaby

ALiKO said:


> omgbaby- i know the exact CM your talking about. its odor-less, milky white, creamy like lotion, but is oddly thin like water. when you wipe, againt the tissue it can appear a yellowish/beige, off-white color if that made any sense. i've been getting this discharge my whole pregnancy since the beginning especially now that im in the last bit of my pregnancy. i get so much now that i have to change my panty liners soo often.
> 
> i hope everything works out the way you want it to and you get the answers you are looking for :hugs:

Yes!!! That's EXACTLY how it is!! I had pantyliners, the package must've gotten wet because they don't stick. Lol idk. But that's exactly how it is. Maybe I'll buy a frer and test before the doctors tomorrow am


----------



## athena87

Omg baby I've been getting that too pretty much since I found out I was pregnant. I think you need to test.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Omgbaby: TEST!!! :)

So I was looking at my ovuline report and I noticed a crazy pattern. My cycle days are alternating 26, 30, 26, 30. WEIRD! Does anyone else have that? I wonder if it is dependent on the side the eggs are released?


----------



## omgbaby

nikkilucky77 said:


> Omgbaby: TEST!!! :)
> 
> So I was looking at my ovuline report and I noticed a crazy pattern. My cycle days are alternating 26, 30, 26, 30. WEIRD! Does anyone else have that? I wonder if it is dependent on the side the eggs are released?

Good catch! That could be very true!


----------



## momwithbabies

Nikkilucky: I've never thought about that, but it makes sense. 

Omgbaby: I know increased CM can be a symptom of pregnancy. Especially if it's odorless. Are you sure you have already ovulated this cycle? I know right now, I'm debating if I ever ovulated as I saw EWCM the past couple of days (only like once a day, though). Ahhhhh...don't you love it when you have no idea what the hell your body is doing?? It drives me nuts sometimes! Best wishes to you and good luck at the doctor.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby I have noticed more cm, but not as much as a lot of ladies say they get while pregnant. I have heard many ladies say they get more watery cm and/or creamy cm. I tend to notice more of it on days when I am more active. :blush: I hope you get some answers from your doctor. Are you feeling anything different or noticing any other signs?

@nikkilucky77 That's so interesting that your cycle days are alternating like that. I don't know if ovary release would cause it, but I suppose it's possible. :shrug: I usually just had a range of days that it could come with 1-2 days being the most common. Did you record which side, if either, you noticed ovary pains on those cycles?

@momwithbabies It's frustrating when you're not sure what's going on and so difficult not to wonder. I hope you get some clear signs that you did ovulate soon. :thumbup:


----------



## omgbaby

Hopeful - No I haven't noticed anything at all really. I've just been really tired and don't want to wake up in the morning. And I think I've even been waking up at like 4am to pee. But not much else I notice.
Doctor didn't say anything. She didn't do a test so I'll probably buy one tonight for tomorrow morning


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks hopeful I think my journal is just a whiney moan. It makes me cringe to read it all back and sad too. I have found it the most helpful ttc tool, because it's a great way to let everything be said on the your own journal and then once you've written it down its feels like it's been dealt with or acknowledged in someway, especially as people don't talk about this stuff in real life.

My friend has missed her period and has had one day of brown discharge. She was really worried about it and told me. She was like ' I hope you don't me talking about it'. I told her to check out this website. I mentioned cervical mucus to her and she didn't even believe that we would talk about it online. Lol 


I'm day 7 today. My lining is thin as feared:-( only 3mm and my fibroid has doubled which is annoying but hopefully not problematic unless it's stealing all the blood flow. 

I have to go back Monday for a rescan. I have 4 folicles, 2 on each side. 3 are 7mm and one is leading at 12mm. I'm hoping for two leading folicles and a lining of about 7mm. Fingercrossed. 

I'm determined to get a bfp by my name on this thread! Xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@omgbaby Keep us updated on the test. :flower: 

@Lazydaisys I agree that writing about feelings and issues really does help. It helps just to get it out sometimes. I appreciate you ladies so much and that we can share. I've never talked about cm or anything like that with anyone. It's great to have a source like this. :winkwink: I'm sorry about the lining. Do they have any new suggestions? Fingers crossed for good news on Monday. I can't wait until you get your BFP!


----------



## pathos

Omgbaby, any news? FX

I did not have + opks, and cbfm read low until my temp rise. Weird cycle, probably an anovulatory one. nipples are sore to touch for the first time, and so early.:wacko:.
Today mils are visiting, arghh, torture, I hope I can endure.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Their suggestions to improve lining has been gentle excerise and sleep. I've been drinking pomegranate juice and eating nuts as I read that helps.

They said the clomid thins the lining, now there are folicles growing I should naturally produce more estrogen as the folicles send the message to the brain to make it thicker. If it hasn't thickened by tomorrow they will give me more estrogen tablets. I hoping it has grown to 5mm as it can grow 1mm at day. X


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos Your temps look like you ovulated. That's quite a big rise too. I hope the temps stay high and that this is THE cycle! I hope you had a nice day. :)

@Lazydaisys I'm sending loads of luck for you tomorrow! :thumbup: I hope you get good results.


----------



## ProfWife

Lazydaisys - When you say gentle exercise, what is the level and type of exercise recommended? Just wondering.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Level of excerise- walking was suggested.Stuff to get your blood pumping but not too much that you get hot and sweaty, if you are not used to it. I walked at a steady pace a couple of miles each day. Not sure that I can keep it up mid week though. Apparently I need to improve blood flow. Waiting at drs -nervous. Xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

Lazydaisys said:


> Waiting at drs -nervous. Xx

Good luck! I hope you get great news! [-o&lt;


----------



## Lazydaisys

Bad news -my lining is way too thin. It's thinner than 3 days ago. So my walking hasn't helped. 
They have given me tablets to help it thicken and I will go back for a scan on Wednesday. Just need ovulation to stay away whilst it grows. I have some good follicles growing just need a nice good lining for them x


----------



## RaeChay

FX for you lazy!!


----------



## ProfWife

That is so odd that it could regress. Praying the meds work for you!


----------



## Lazydaisys

That's what I thought. You'd think I'd bleed if it was thinner. They told me it can vary from machine to machine and by the sonnographer that does it. First she said it's the same then she said it's slightly thinner:-/ 3mm and now it's 2. Something! I know way too much about my stupid lining. X


----------



## momwithbabies

Lazydaisys: I hope your lining grows nice and thick and stays that way! Grow lining, grow! And I might try that exercising. It's better than what I do know, which is nothing (except for teaching, which involves me on my feet most of the day). I just know I need to do something. But it is hard to do when you're tired. 

Ladies, I was really stupid and tested yesterday. It was negative. I'm stupid because I don't even think I ovulated. I never had lots of EWCM as usual or ovulation pain. Grrrr! My period needs to come on or I need to ovulate or something!


----------



## ProfWife

momwithbabies...Teaching does involve some exercise. I've walked 3-5 miles some days when I'm doing workshops in the classroom.


Ladies - have any of you ever had a heavy or crampy feeling pre-ov? I've never had these pinchings, almost like light cramps during the stretch between AF and O, except during AF of course. It's been going on for days now. Varies between a full feeling to feeling like I've got a marble or something in my abdomen. SO weird.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I teach a class full of 30 4-5 year olds and I walk around the classroom in circles most the day. Weird walking around all day and not going anywhere. My mum told me all the the kneeling on the floor with them and crawling around was bad for circulation but everything seems too bad and even the good stuff isn't working. 

Today I enjoying NOT Drinking pomegranate juice, NOT Eating nuts and ate NAUGHTY food. I enjoyed being slightly rebellious. Lol (I did take my tablets and I didn't get pissed!) xxxxx


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lazydaisy: I hope your lining thickens up!! FX!

Omgbaby: Any news???

Pathos: Holy smokes your temps look like you O'd to me :)

Atm af is gone I am a couple days from my fertile window. Not sure if I want to use opk's this month. Yay for conferences being almost done....tomorrow I only have two and Friday is off :). Relaxation for me! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Lazydaisys

The tablets worked my lining went from under 3 to 5.5 today. I have been warned that my iui could be cancelled if it doesn't get thicker again, ovulation is hopefully a few days away. . Last iui it got to 6mm, I would love it to be 6 or 7  the positives are if it it cancelled I will know to start the tablets earlier next time. Xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Great news lazydaisys! I hope it gets to a 6 or 7 for you!


----------



## pathos

:happydance: gl lazydaisys, happy for you.
Nikkilucky, hehe most exciting time of the cycle :winkwink:
I guess I ovulated, bb soreness has kicked in as usual at 6- 8dpo. Pff af is (not) expected on my bday .


----------



## newbie2013

Eeeekkkk!!! EWCM!!! First time in ages! Where's my husband????


----------



## newbie2013

Sorry I haven't been on so much lately. I have been snowed under with work and studying (back at university... 6 months left on my masters!).

Lazy - fingers crossed for increased lining.

OMG - any news?

Profwife - anything new?

Raychay, good to hear from you!

Pathos - your chat looks lovely

Mommy - good luck!

nikki - thinking of you as always, my nearly-cycle buddy. Strange pattern with your cycles. It will be interesting to see if that pattern continues. You're making me want to go back to my cycles to see if I can find a pattern... nothing like analysing data to get me interested!! LOL! Maybe I can export it into excel....  (my inner-geek is beginning to show!)

Ladies, I've also embarked on a journal so I don't have to bombard you with rants and raves. I'll give it a go for a while. It was sparked by a close friend telling me yesterday that she's pregnant and while I'm extremely happy for her, I realised that we stopped BCP at the same time and we have been more actively trying than them and my cycles are more regular than hers. I think I need to vent more to stop thinking about it. A journal it is. And this seems as good place as any.


----------



## ProfWife

Nope. Nothing on this end. CD 11, I think. In laws are coming, so I picked up some opks as a back up plan...just in case...


----------



## Lazydaisys

A journal is a great idea. I don't know why I didn't start one sooner. 

I always find it hard when friends get pregnant as it brings it all home for me that I'm not especially when we were on similar flight paths. When it's just other people generally I don't feel the same pressure I'm starting to except its just taking longer than planned.


----------



## Lazydaisys

After a stressful morning at the clinic, my iui is going ahead tomorrow! Exciting or what?! I have rather dodgy looking smallish follicle and the thinnest lining that they allow. 6mm but its going ahead! Xxx


----------



## RaeChay

yay Lazy! glad to hear it. lol @ "dodgy looking," is it just kinda small?

newbie - have you started your journal yet? be sure to link it to your siggy when you do :)


----------



## newbie2013

Lazy! So happy for you. I'm crossing everything for you (except my legs because I'm hoping to dtd!). 

Ray, yes I have. Should be in my siggy now.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Newbie: I am excited to read your rants :). I know when I looked at my cycles I was like weird!!

Lazydaisy: Good luck!!! FX

Atm getting some ewcm...must be getting close to that time :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Lol the crossing everything apart from legs. Dodgy follicle as it grew then shrunk but blood shows it appears to be ready to go?! Reckon it's between 14/15 which is small by normal standards. Yes I have been googling again xx


----------



## momwithbabies

Newbie: Congrats on having 6 months left! That must feel pretty good. 

Nikki: Good luck with the EWCM!

Lazy: I hope you are doing well. Good luck with the IUI. 

ProfWife: I hope you had a good time with your in laws:) Good luck when those OPK's turn positive! 

Good ole Aunt Flow decided to finally show up yesterday. I've hated that this has been a wasted cycle, but hopefully this next one will be better. All the stress and pressure from work lately has got my whole body off. Here is some TMI... haven't had a normal poop in weeks...headaches...no good sleep...now lovely cramps...I just feel off. Anyone here do relaxation techniques or something you do that you are willing to share? I'm not the exercise type person, but it appears the stress is starting to affect my body. I would hate for my work to be getting in the way of us having another baby. Especially since my husband and I have been close lately, and it's been nice. Okay, thank you if you read my vent. I hope AF will quit making me feel sick soon. I stayed home today to catch up on work...how sad is that, lol? But, it turns out I'm just in bed. I hope everyone has a nice week.


----------



## ProfWife

Momwithbabies...I turn to my hobbies that involve repetitive motions or intense concentration when I'm getting stressed out. I'll make some time each night until I feel I've calmed back down. 

Hot baths with lavender or peppermint salts/oils with some nature noises or soft background music is normally pretty soothing, too.


----------



## momwithbabies

I take hot baths all of the time, but I'll try the soothing background music. I hate to admit that most of the time I'm in the bathtub, I'm reading the news, reading this website, or looking at lessons online. I suppose those are not the most calming activities:) Thank you, so much, for replying.


----------



## RaeChay

MWB - sorry to hear that stress is getting the best of you. TBH, I don't have much to offer besides sympathy/empathy. My new job is freaking me out lately and I too have been trying to dig myself out of the stress. My crutches tend to be booze (not healthy) and exercise (sounds like not your thing). Hopefully we will get this figured out sooner rather than later!!

Speaking of "hopefully," I noticed that Hopeful hasn't posted since March 17. Which is unlike her. I hope she's just taking a nice break and nothing is going on.


----------



## ProfWife

I'd noticed she went silent, too. Praying she's okay.

Momwithbabies...if you're in the states, get Dr. Teal's Epsom salt in either lavender or relax/relief (eucalyptus and spearmint). The Relax & Relief is my favorite, and was recommended by my massage therapist.


----------



## momwithbabies

RaeChay: I do love wine, but I try not to drink it all of the time. Unfortunately, my addiction to Dr. Pepper really kicks in when I'm stressed. I hope your job will settle down soon and that you like it. 

ProfWife: I'll have to look for that next time I get out. Sounds really relaxing, and I love those scents!

I was wondering the same about Hopeful.


----------



## nikkilucky77

MWB: Do you like to read? I find just reading a good book relaxes me. Hopefully af goes quickly!

I hope everyone had a good weekend! :)


----------



## pathos

Momwithbabies, I find crocheting very relaxing. I find e books uploaded on youtube and do some granny squares as i listen. Im merging one, i started on summer when my sil announced her pregnancy on the day of my af. Oh I cried my heart that day. Well the baby was born yesterday, and blanket goes to her...:flower:

Im also worried about hopeful, hope everything is well.


----------



## momwithbabies

Nikkilucky: I do enjoy reading, but I have been mostly reading for work. Besides that, the kids and I enjoy reading their books. I need to start reading for me again. That's a great idea!

Pathos: Man, I wish I could crochet or do any kind of sewing! That's special that you made that for the baby. What a creative and thoughtful gift. Do you think a girl like me who can't sew a freaking button on a shirt could learn, lol? 

Thank you for the suggestions, ladies. I'm feeling better, stress wise, at the moment. But of course, it could be the pain meds I'm taking, lol!


----------



## pathos

Oh, I am a loser crafter who just pins stuff to pinterest. I learned granny squares on a youtube tutorial a year ago, and I cant sew a button hehe, so give it a try. Once you get started, it is easy. There are really nice tutorials for beginners.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Pathos: I like crafts too :). I am dabbling with knitting but I'm not getting very far lol.

MWB: You should definitely start reading for you :). And you never know...you could definitely try even if you can't sew a button ;). 

Atm I am guessing I ovulated yesterday and we dtd. I feel we had pretty good timing this month. I had no opks so I am just basing it off of cm and past months (14 is usually my day and it was yesterday)


----------



## athena87

I'm really getting worried about hopeful. I don't always post but I always follow along and it's been a week since she last posted. Is anyone friends with her on fb or anything?


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmmm... Ya I don't post often anymore but I follow almost every day. Hope everything is alright


----------



## ProfWife

I PM-ed her through the forum. It should send her an email.


----------



## athena87

Profwife I did too earlier today.


----------



## pathos

Ourlilflu, sorry I have just noticed on your ticker, your baby girl is alrady a month old hehe congrats :) :flower:


----------



## al335003

I've been following too... I hope Hopeful is okay! I'm so nervous since she's not been around :( also, there's been no update from OMG, anyone have news from her? 

I admire you ladies so much for having the strength to keep trying, I wish you all a BFP & soon!


----------



## nikkilucky77

I really hope hopeful is alright! I was also wondering about omgbaby! :(


----------



## pathos

:cry::cry::cry:
Its my birthday... and I m finally pregnant.


----------



## kksy9b

pathos- ??? Did you test positive?!


----------



## pathos

Bad quality I guess... yes I did 3 tests... l6 dpo today...
 



Attached Files:







20140327_214341.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 17


----------



## athena87

Omg pathos congrats I'm so happy for you


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow pathos! I didn't know what to make of that first post saying you were pg with the crying smileys and no exclamation marks! Internet misinterpretation I guess! Congrats lady!!! So happy for you and happy birthday!


----------



## momwithbabies

That's amazing news, Pathos!!! Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## ProfWife

PATHOS!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY! What a wonderful present. Praying it's a sticky little bean! Can't wait to hear happy updates!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Happy birthday!!!!! Happy being pregnant! So happy for you pathos xxxxx


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Happy Birthday and congrats Pathos :). That is amazing news!!!


----------



## RaeChay

PATHOS!!!! Major congrats!!! Lol, those are happy tears right?! Happy birthday to YOU, honey!


----------



## pathos

:hugs: thank you thank you. After the second line appeared, I lost my self a bit hehe sorry for the confusion..., my hubby also thought I received bad news, someone died etc, he found me crying loudly on the bathroom floor. Not to best way to announce. 

19th cycle, no symptoms until 15 dpo... then bam ,:cry::cry:. I didnt even have + opks this cycle. 
It is too early to celebrate, test lines are weak and thin. but it did happen, and if this can happen to me, it can happen to anyone... hmm weird sentence.
I keep wondering the only different thing I tried was (as you all know) diva cup:haha: 
Best birthday ever, :cry::cry::cry:, thank you all, I feel so priviliged to be among you, thank each and every one of you. :flower:
I hope we soon hear relieving news from hopeful and omgbaby.


----------



## RaeChay

aaaah I am sending you lots of sticky baby dust!!! so happy for you my dear <3


----------



## kksy9b

I second Rae.... sending lots and lots of sticky dust your way!! What a wonderful birthday surprise and I'm sure your DH was so happy and relieved as well that they were happy tears


----------



## KatyW

Pathos, congratulations!! What a lovely birthday gift.


----------



## newbie2013

Fantastic news!!!!!!! Congrats and happy birthday pathos!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Pathos - that great rise in BBT means you'd likely start getting a stronger second line now. Baby is making a home! :)


----------



## melann13

Congrats Pathos!
So happy for you! Have an amazing birthday!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Pathos your chart looks great and I second prof, that's a clear sign that babe is settling in! So great! I also hope we hear from hopeful and omg soon!


----------



## pathos

:hugs: thank you, thank you :hugs::flower:

Kksy9b, wow your due date is aproaching, good luck. Oh you must be very excited,:flower: you are only hours away from holding your baby :happydance::cry:

Thanks for the btt tip, it is relieving. ICs are supposed to be more sensitive, but the line is faint, digital says 2-3 weeks so hcg must be at least around 100. I ll stick to your expertise :cloud9:


----------



## ProfWife

Pathos - You can likely change that tag under your name to expecting. I'm so happy this part of your journey is over! Now on to the long wait before you can hold that precious little blessing.


----------



## ALiKO

congrats pathos! :happydance:

your temps look great mama, i know your little bean is setting up a nice home for itself :flower:.


----------



## athena87

Just wanted to let everyone know I heard from hopeful. She and her husband are in need of some prayers. I'll let her explain everything when she comes back, but I know everyone was worried so I thought I'd let y'all know.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the post, Athena. I heard from her as well. They're definitely in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## KatyW

Thanks for updating us, I have been worried about Hopeful. Will be praying for her.


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you for the update on Hopeful. We've all been so worried so I'm glad you heard from her. Will definitely be praying


----------



## RaeChay

Thanks Athena. Will be praying for hopeful.


----------



## ProfWife

Joining in the prayer chain for Hopeful.


----------



## nikkilucky77

I'm joining the prayer chain as well. Thank you Athena for letting us know!


----------



## momwithbabies

Prayers for Hopeful.


----------



## pathos

[-o&lt; praying for hopeful.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hope everyone had a good week! I felt like this week just dragged on. I am curious to find out if my 26-30-26-30 cycle pattern will continue. I would be due for AF tomorrow then. I think I will test because I am playing on drinking some adult drinks tomorrow...it's been a week and I finally have a weekend off YAY :).

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## newbie2013

Still no proper AF for me. Spotting after dtd on thursday night and a small amount on wiping twice since. Don't feel like she's on her way, but spotting usually means she is. I was going to test this morning but couldn't remember where I put my tests so didn't bother. I'll look them out tonight if no af today.

Nikky, really looking forward to seeing if your pattern continues! If af comes, have a drink for me tonight!!

Any news pathos?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Newbie: I will :). Hopefully af stays away! 

I'm pretty certain af is on her way...but it would be nice to have a surprise on my test today!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey! 

Thoughts are with hopeful and family. Hope she is ok? 

I'm on day 30 waiting for af to hit too. I had handle most of the two the week wait, it's the last day or 2 that gets me stressed. is it coming??? Yeah it probably is as it usually does, but you never know do you?? (Tested yesterday and bfn.)Good luck to everybody else. Wonder how many are ttc on this thread now? Xx


----------



## ProfWife

I'm two days behind you. Also a bfn this morning at 12dpo.


----------



## Lazydaisys

It's so disheartening to not get a second line. I've been holding mine up the light and imagining lines like a crazy woman. X


----------



## newbie2013

I didn't test. CD1 for me. Funny how we're almost on the same cycle. Hope I'm the only one who has CD1 this time. Fxed for lots of strong BFPs!


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks Newbie.

Lazydaisys...I do the same thing. You're certainly not alone!


----------



## momwithbabies

I second the staring for a line. It's amazing how you can imagine exactly where that second line would be. Getting the negatives is why I rarely test anymore. It's too heartbreaking. 

I'm about two weeks behind you ladies. I've had a little bit of EWCM since Friday, but today's was quite a bit and had a brownish tinge. I hope it's a sign that I'm ovulating today. BD'd Friday and hope to BD today as well. I really wanted to BD yesterday, but husband was too tired. Of course he works this weekend, lol. I'm praying the intercourse every other day will work. Best wishes, ladies.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Very other day should do fine. My doc said about three times a week. We only do during the fertile week now as ttc was great for the sexlife at first but now it's becoming a carefully planned thing. :-/

I feel like my cd 1 will be soon too. X


----------



## Hopeful2014

First, thanks so much to all the ladies who reached out to me and for all who have sent prayers and thoughts our way. It means a lot to me. 

@newbie2013 I look forward to reading your journal. I'm sorry that af came. I hope it's the last. 

@momwithbabies I hope you're feeling less stressed and better overall since your post about headaches and bad sleep. I'm sending lots of luck your way.

@pathos I knew that temp jump after ovulation looked promising. Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. Let me know when I may update your status on the front page. Remember we have the BFP thread as well. 

@nikkilucky77 Have a great weekend off. I hope af stays away.

@Lazydaisys I hope af stays away. Fingers crossed for a BFP.

@ProfWife I'm sorry about the negative. I hope af stays away.


----------



## Hopeful2014

I&#8217;ve been avoiding writing this and it&#8217;s hard to put it into words. I was so blessed to have the perfect pregnancy and everything seemed to be going well. However, I developed sudden and severe preelcampsia without my knowledge or many symptoms. My doctor didn&#8217;t catch anything either. The preeclampsia caused my blood pressure to spike, which caused a placental abruption. This led to extreme cramping, which sent me to the doctor&#8217;s office. It was too late though. I had internal bleeding, my kidneys were shutting down, and the severe preeclampsia led to HELLP syndrome. I was very fortunate to have got to the hospital in time because it could have led to seizures or worse by that point. I had to get four bags of blood before delivering. I delivered naturally. We were very blessed in that I was able to deliver her and that we were able to see her beautiful face. She was still small, but so beautiful. I was in the hospital for a week. I think I&#8217;m fine, but we are still monitoring everything. My blood pressure is back down. I&#8217;ll have to have more blood work done in a couple months to see if everything is back to normal. As of now, and until we speak to the specialist, my doctor says we should wait 12-18 months before trying again. I&#8217;m heartbroken. I&#8217;m lost. I&#8217;m very lucky that I have my wonderful husband who has gone above and beyond in helping me with everything. 

I do want to stay in touch and will be on here still. I will get to the other threads later today or tomorrow. You ladies are so kind and I appreciate your friendship.


----------



## newbie2013

Hopeful, I'm crying again reading your story - this time in my classroom. I can't imagine your pain and feelings of loss. Your strength is amazing and this has no doubt made you stronger again.

We are here for you at any time. The beauty of us being spread around the world is that there is often one of us online to reach out to. I know we are all thinking about you and praying for you and we will be with you until you're ready to make the next step again.

Wish I lived near to you so that I could hug you and listen, but I'll definitely read anything you want to write down and post here or in a journal.


----------



## Hopeful2014

newbie2013 said:


> Hopeful, I'm crying again reading your story - this time in my classroom. I can't imagine your pain and feelings of loss. Your strength is amazing and this has no doubt made you stronger again.
> 
> We are here for you at any time. The beauty of us being spread around the world is that there is often one of us online to reach out to. I know we are all thinking about you and praying for you and we will be with you until you're ready to make the next step again.
> 
> Wish I lived near to you so that I could hug you and listen, but I'll definitely read anything you want to write down and post here or in a journal.

I really appreciate this. It helps to know there are people who are there for me. Our family has been, and my husband is amazing, but it's just so hard. Thank you so much!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh Hopeful! There are no words! I'm sitting here at 440am silently crying for you... I am so so sorry for your loss and what your family must be going through. Absolutely devastating. I'm glad your health is improving even though I'm sure your heart is still breaking. 
We are all here for you, whatever you need. Baby Emma holds a very special place with all of us, an angel looking over you. You've been such a positive force in many of our journeys it breaks my heart to read, I hope all our thoughts and prayers find your family well. Hugs hugs hugs!


----------



## Buttercup84

Hopeful I'm truly heartbroken for you, just from your posts on here I can tell you're an amazingly kind and supportive person and I'm so sorry that your much anticipated baby was cruelly taken too soon. Rest in peace little Emma, and huge hugs to you.


----------



## KatyW

Hopeful, sweetie, I am so very saddened by your loss. I am so glad you are recovering physically. I am so glad you got to see your beautiful daughter. I am so glad your husband is taking care of you. You are very brave to share your story, and please stay around. You have been an encouraging friend to countless women on here, and I know we are all here for you. I wish I knew you in real life and could give you a hug.


----------



## kksy9b

Hopeful- My heart is breaking for you and your family as I read your story. We have have all been so worried and thinking and praying for you. I am so so so sorry for your loss. Baby Emma is a beautiful angel who will watch over you forever. I wish there were words that could be said to help ease your hurt but know that there are not. Just know that we all care for you and are here for you in whatever way and form you need. My thoughts and prayers remain with you as you begin this journey of healing and I am happy to hear that you are healing physically. I wish I could give you a hug and a shoulder to lean on in real life. You have been such an inspiration of perseverance and have brought hope and comfort to so many over the last many months, including myself, and I hope that we can give the same back to you during this time.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hopeful I'm so sorry:-( you've been such a good friend to me on here. I can't believe this has happened:-((( I'm glad that you have a great husband and family to support you through thisxxx


----------



## pathos

Oh hopeful, I think I ve never known a person more graceful than you... I am so sorry for your loss... I share your grief :((


----------



## daddiesgift

:hugs: I can't even imagine hopeful. In your absence I was hoping it had nothing to do with Emma. I'm so sorry you had to go through this. :cry:


----------



## athena87

Hopeful I know we already talked but I am so sorry. I'm sending lots of hugs. My heart is breaking for you all.


----------



## melann13

Hopeful,
We've been praying for you, your DH and baby Emma at out house. While my heart breaks for you and tears fall for you and your DH, Emma no longer needs prayers or tears as she's in heaven now without a care in the world, only love in her heart for the mommy and daddy that cared and continue to care for her so deeply. May you find some peace.


----------



## ProfWife

Sweet Hopeful, I'm glad you came in. I can't even fathom how hard it was.

Prayers still going up for you and your husband. We all love you.

A friend of mine lost her son similarly at about 20-22 weeks about a month ago. She's also just now interacting with people. Allow yourself to grieve. We were with you then and will be with you as you walk this road. :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so sorry for your loss Hopeful. Take all the time off you need to heal. We'll all be here for you when your ready again.


----------



## ALiKO

hopeful although i am very happy and grateful to hear from you again i am so sad to hear this news. i have grown to care for you even though we have never met and i am very saddened and my heart aches for you and your family. thanks for being brave and coming back through this difficult time and my prayers are with you and your wonderful family.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful :(...I'm so sorry to hear your news. I can't even fathom how you are feeling and I am glad you have your husband to lean on. Take time to grieve and we are all all here for you! You are an amazing woman and we all love you!


----------



## imaginary8x

I'm so sorry hopeful. :(

:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

Ladies, You are all so amazing and supportive, as usual. :hugs: I really appreciate all of the kind words, prayers, and concern. It means so much to me.



How is everyone? Any symptom spotting or new plans for this cycle? Any spring plans? I hope to catch back up with everyone's journals soon.


----------



## ProfWife

Had a weird, but promising cycle. I'm a day late, still on progesterone, but no period. I tested a bit ago, negative. I just can't believe that there would still be any hope for me to be pregnant. 

Please pray for me. I'm going to stop taking the progesterone since that's the only thing that seems to be delaying a restart. I just don't want to keep wasting time when we could get on to another cycle.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi pro wife. My fingers are crossed for you. I'm similar. I would be 20 dpo today. Blood test/scan/opk confirmed ovulation at day 15. Been taking the the progesterone. My official test date was 2 days ago. Today I have to re tests then I suppose it's time to stop the progesterone and wait for the inevitable. X


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Can't believe you're both in the same situation! Surely we should get at least one BFP??? Fxed that af doesn't come for either of you.

Afm, af is gone and we're back bding  Nice and short af for me this time, so I'm happy with that. DH tells me he will go to the doc this cycle, but I'm not holding out hope (as usual!). Just going to keep having fun.


----------



## ProfWife

It's going to need to be LazyDaisys. I'm out again. :-/


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys Being in limbo is hard. I hope you got two lines today. 

@newbie2013 I hope you all get BFPs all around. You ladies deserve it! Yay for af being gone. I hope he does decide to go in this time. 

@ProfWife I'm sorry. I really hope this cycle is the one. I'm sending lots of hope your way.


----------



## pathos

Oh, sorry profwife! I hope this cycle brings your bfp.
Lazydaisys, I hope you will come bsck with good news.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry pro wife:-( I stopped the progesterone and AF came two days later. I'm on day 5 now. Having another iui may. Only a year after we started this thread!!!! Lol x


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I'm very hopeful for the iui in May. I hope af leaves soon. Will you have another cycle before the iui or is it next?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Having a cycle break. On day 5 of this cycle will start the clomid day 2 of next cycle. X


----------



## ProfWife

Sounds like we're in this together again this cycle. 

I'm starting to drink rooibos tea...thinking of getting maca. 

This journey is just so hard. I'm already counting myself out, and AF has barely left.

(I know I sound a little doom and gloom today...fatigue makes me get a little whiny...bear with me. I get to sleep in tomorrow and will likely be right as rain again).


----------



## athena87

Pro wife have you had an ultrasound to look at your follicles? I only ask because if they aren't maturing enough then it could keep you from getting pregnant. Also wondered if you had been tested for antisperm antibodies. If you were positive for it then they would kill the sperm before they got to the egg. There was a lady in another forum that was positive for it and her body was killing 95% of the sperm that were entering. We were at a year and a half ttc when I got pregnant so I've been in your shoes. Just don't give up hope.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey there pro wife. I've been down in the dumps too. We can do it!!!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## ProfWife

They did ultrasounds during our testing phase, but I can't get them done each month (insurance won't cover and I can't get off work to match their schedule as their ultrasound tech only works during my school day). 

Nothing would indicate a lack of maturation though. The last time they did an ultrasound (a year ago January) I was within about 2 days of ovulation and they could tell that I had one jumbo sized follicle dominating. So, they didn't seem concerned that it wasn't rupturing or that it wasn't maturing.

If we aren't pregnant within the next year, they'll be looking for a hostile environment for the semen, but overall it just means I'd end up needing to go the IUI route, which I'd be doing by October anyway. So, I'm not sure how useful the test would be overall.


----------



## Hopeful2014

Happy Easter! I hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hope everybody ate lots of yummy chocolate. I did xx


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hey everyone! Hope everyone had a good Easter. I am on CD 10 or so I think and just waiting to ovulate. Sounds like we have some down in the dumps attitudes. I get it...been going through it as well. 

Prowife: I get the insurance thing. I have a yearly in June and I was hoping I would be pregnant by then. I guess the next thing will be to do some testing. I really was hoping for no testing and the natural approach :(. Good luck to you hun!

I have been praying for each one of us and hopes to get pregnant as well as safe pregnancies for our friends that are expecting. I hope it helps!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm on day 9 

I've got some new approaches and retrying some previous ideas for this month. I've got my positive attitude back. I have new acupuncture lady that specialises in infertility. She's helped me to feel more positive. I'm going to go to see her weekly on Saturdays this cycle which is a natural cycle and she will support my iui next cycle. I will be using clomid, with estrogen to help thicken the lining and progesterone after ov. 

She has given me weird excersises a to do this week daily to thicken my lining up for ov. She's given me a strange candle that looks like a cigar to burn and hold over acupuncture point below my belly. This is suppose to encourage my lining to grow.

I'm also back on the raspberry leaf before ov, drinking plenty of water. Eating eggs, spinach, cabbage, a range of nuts, drinking pomegranate juice, eating homous. Trying to cut back on the sugar. Having lots of early nights, light jogging, and trying to let work stress lift over my head. 
Bding every other day. 

Do you guys have any strategy for this cycle?


----------



## momwithbabies

Hi, everyone. I'm down in the dumps as well, but we had a wonderful Easter. I took a test Easter morning...negative of course. So, I'm patiently waiting for AF to arrive. I bet she will arrive right in the middle of my students' State assessment (it seems to do that every year). Ahhhh! I hope everyone is well.


----------



## ProfWife

momwithbabies...I HATED that! Worst timing EVER!

Granted, this time mine started the day my bf found out she was expecting (first month). Figures.

AFM - CD 10. EWCM this morning, nearly positive opk. It's a little early for me, but we're gettin' busy tonight! :)

Also finally started a blog about our infertility journey. Anyone interested, PM me. It's a private blog, so I have to get your email and approve readers. We aren't ready to go 100% public as my school admins aren't aware of our situation.


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you, ProfWife! Yay for the nearly positive OPK!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I'm so glad you are feeling more positive. I think it will help. The acupuncture sounds very interesting. I've always wondered about it. I think your plan sounds good! I really hope this is it!

@nikkilucky77 I hope you are pregnant by June. I hope this cycle is the one. My hopes are with all of you. I can't wait to add more BFPs soon. 

@momwithbabies I hope af doesn't come at all and especially not while in testing. I always hated af when I was teaching. Good luck with the state assessments!

@ProfWife I'm sorry that it started on the day you found out about your friend. I know that stings. Good luck tonight! I'd like to follow your blog. I'll PM you when I'm on the computer as it's hard to do on here.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Been googling. Think the candle thing is moxibustion??!! Anybody heard of it? I'm warming my uterus up as we speak!!! 

Back to work after two weeks off. Staying stress free was a little harder than I planned. I'm manage my friend and she's being a right a pain. Work and friendship is a very bad combination!! :-( xx


----------



## ProfWife

Hey ladies, what do you think...almost positive or positive? 

OPK
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## momwithbabies

It's hard to see on my phone...I would say it's pretty close to a positive.


----------



## melann13

I agree profwife, if that's not +, it's probably less than 12 hrs from a +. Good luck!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Baby dance pro wife:) x


----------



## ProfWife

Did a test with 2nd morning urine this morning - BLARING positive.

Tested this afternoon, CLEAR negative. 

So...hubs is getting jumped as soon as he gets home and I get back from my chiropractor! 

We have BD-ed Sunday morning, Monday night, Tuesday night...looks like tonight, too. Softcups being used this cycle, too. 

Praying hard that this is the last month.


----------



## melann13

Good luck profwife! Go jump that hubby! :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Good luck Prowife :)

I am right behind you...my opk is almost positive so I'm thinking tomorrow will be the day!


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck Prowife.

Sorry I haven't been good at keeping up with this section of the forums. Hopefully I'll be around here more often as we're going to start trying again due to the length of time it took us to conceive Erika (2 years with a mc in the middle) so we don't expect anything to happen any time soon. I got my first post post-partum period today, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys It can be hard to work with friends. Hopefully things get better for you soon. I haven't heard of moxibustion, but I've heard of people using light therapy to improve ovulation/egg/lining. Do you like the exercises and using the candle so far?

@ProfWife It sounds like you have the days covered! I hope the Softcups help. Good luck!

@nikkilucky77 Good luck! 

@mummy2o I hope your ttc journey isn't as long this time.


----------



## RaeChay

profwife - I recognize that this is totally unsolicited advice, so tell me to kick rocks if you want. Both times I've gotten prego now, I bd'd daily the 3 days leading up to a positive Ov test, but *not* the day *of* the positive test or the day after. So all that just to say, at least for me - getting lots of bd in several days *before* my positive Ov test seemed much more effective than bd'ing on positive test day or the day after (and I'd had plenty of months where we only bd'd on positive test day and 1 day after, etc). Or, conversely - have you looked into SMEP? I know you've been trying awhile, so like I say, tell me to go away if you like :) but this was helpful advice that I got from another board that worked for me!

One other thing I learned this go-round: I read a study of women who were undergoing IUI. It determined that these women were 50% more likely to become pregnant if they stayed laying down for 15-30 min after insemination than if they got up, got dressed and left right after. Again, this might be old news to others, but I always thought that laying down for a while after sex to improve chances was just some old wive's tale. I imagine that if it worked for iui it'd also work for the old fashioned way!


----------



## ALiKO

GL nikki and profwife! :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

At my iui they said I could just go straight away as they said they had put his stuff in the right place and walking/moving wouldn't make a difference. They said I could stay lying down if it made me feel better. Next time I'm going to lie down as long as I can! 

Hopeful I'm loving the moxi candle it's suppose to warm up my uterus and improve blood flow to thicken the lining. I'm been trying really hard to keep my feet and body warm too as my Acupunture lady told me to -so I'm going with her advice for now. My fertility diet is going well too. I just ate a side dish of spinach as a snack! Yummy!! Lol 

Prowife. I hope so much this is your last month ttc


----------



## RaeChay

Oh hey I wanted to mention I used softcups (and preseed) this last time too!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Raechay: Thanks for that info! I always like to read what others have to say...maybe next month I will try the 3 days leading up to O. I typically ovulate the same day each month. I have heard the laying down thing before but I must not be patient enough to stay there lol. I was thinking about using a soft cup with some preseed in it if we dtd tonight. I haven't taken my opk yet but I am pretty sure it will be positive today. 

Lazydaisys: I think I would lay down as long as I can too lol. Can't hurt!! I love your excitement about ttc right now :)


----------



## ProfWife

We've tried every day the week leading up to O, SMEP, every other day leading up to O +O + day after, only on fertile CM days, only on O...multiple months each. 

Basically, everything short of standing on my head for 30 minutes we've done...and I'd do that to, if my balance was better. ;-)

It's all in God's hands. It won't happen until He's planned for it. I'm just doing my part.


----------



## melann13

While TTC I'd put my hips up on a pillow after for about 20 minutes. At first it seemed annoying, but DH and I started using it as time to just talk and cuddle. Made the whole thing seem less mechanic. It was just enough that standing up after didn't make me feel like we wasted it. I know it's not a necessary thing by any means, and who knows if it helped us, but it made me feel like I was helping :)


----------



## mummy2o

I use to lay with my legs on the wall. I found it a good time to read a book. I sometimes fell asleep on according how late it was or how warm I got. I also did the pineapple core. Maybe I should try that again.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Nice things ladies! I have a tilted uterus and I heard that laying on your stomach is actually better. Anyone else hear this?


----------



## pathos

I am still thinking that diva cup did the trick for me :haha: oh that was such a challenge ( both inserting and taking out) but I am very glad that I did it.


----------



## pathos

RaeChay:flower:, we should celebrate your bfp here as well :dance::dance:

burgbrandy is missing for a while, I hope she is ok.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Congrats raechay!


----------



## melann13

Nikkilucky, idk, but I was told once a few years ago that my uterus was tilted. Then i asked my next OB about it, and they said, well, it can go back and forth depending on how tight the ligaments are. I didn't lay on my belly-just put a pillow under my butt like a permanent pelvic tilt. If you think about the anatomy (as we all do :) I think it wouldn't matter honestly, if you elevate your hips a bit, either tilt of your innards will be downstream.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@RaeChay Let me know when I can update your BFP on the front of the TTC thread and on the BFP thread. I hope everything is going well!

@Lazydaisys I'm glad you're enjoying everything this month. I'm sure it helps. Spinach sounds lovely. I hope this is your month!

@nikkilucky77 I have heard that lying different ways is better depending on uterus and if it's tilted or not, but I don't remember the best way if it is tilted. I googled it and found different answers. I'd recommend trying both ways just in case. I would have the pillow under and legs up straight in the air sometimes and I would lay on my side with legs tightly pressed together at times. I figured it was best to try all options. 

@ProfWife I hope this is the month!

@pathos I remember you had trouble with the diva cup. I'm also glad you did it. It might have been just what you needed.


----------



## ProfWife

A friend of a friend posted this video a number of years ago about the journey of infertility she was on with her husband. It's a bit of a tear-jerker, but beautiful. They ended up adopting a beautiful girl. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkW-4mXJX6A

Praying for you ladies as we pass the year mark of this thread. Some of us are still waiting...some of us are waiting for a second time for various reasons. All of us, one way or another, will make wonderful Moms.


----------



## lesh07

Sorry I have been gone for a while on this thread. I did fall pregnant at the end of november after 8 months ttc but lost it a week later so I have been in the ttc after a loss. Just about to end my 5th cycle with no bfp in sight again....Good luck ladies. xxx


----------



## lesh07

So sorry for your lost hopeful. :( xxx


----------



## melann13

profwife, the video is beautiful and sadly so true. I have a friend that really needs this right now. Thank you.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I can't even bare to watch that video! Ill just keep ttc. A year since we started this thread, although i know people have been ttcing much longer, lets hold on in there and see what the next year brings xxx


----------



## lesh07

13 months ttc and with 1 loss nearly 6 months ago I am still waiting. x :(


----------



## curvysunshine

this is my 1st cycle ttc im very hopeful and these forums have been more than helpful with my journey and what can be expected I have learned this is not at all easy but the support offered here is tremendous so yes keep it up and hang in there :sex::dust: to all


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry Lesh hope you get your bfp soon. I had an early lost and I would have been due this week. As upset as I was at the time I felt sure that I'd get pregnant again and would be pregnant by my the time my previous due date came around. ' May ' we get our bfps. Xx


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been absent for a while. I have been on a downward curve in ttc matters and trying to keep things low key. I'm reading and will update my journal soon. I'm CD20-something and had a touch of spotting today. Looks like I'm out again. Never mind... Next time, hopefully.

Thinking of you all. Hope things are going well.


----------



## mummy2o

lesh07 said:


> 13 months ttc and with 1 loss nearly 6 months ago I am still waiting. x :(

I was 2 years roughly ttc Erika, with 1 loss at the 1 year mark. You will get there. It is a long process and a lot of heart ache, especially all the announcements and births between my miscarriage and getting pregnant again. I also had irregular period since then so every day I went over I was get excited over nothing. Just hang in there


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lesh: I am so sorry to hear that :(. 

I know we will be getting our bfp's and we need to keep positive. :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

curvysunshine said:


> this is my 1st cycle ttc im very hopeful and these forums have been more than helpful with my journey and what can be expected I have learned this is not at all easy but the support offered here is tremendous so yes keep it up and hang in there :sex::dust: to all

@curvysunshine Welcome. We have a great group of ladies in this thread. I know you'll find support and friendship. Would you like me to add you to the front page of testers? 

I look forward to getting to know you. Good luck.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife Nice video. It's so sad that so many people have to battle infertility and loss. I'm glad they ended up adopting. I think that's such a wonderful thing. We've always considered adoption. I read a list of celebrities who were adopted either by strangers or other family members earlier today. Click here if you want to read it. You're exactly right. All of us will be wonderful moms. I hope the wait is almost over. 

@lesh07 Thanks. I'm sorry about your loss. I hope you get your BFP very soon. 

@Lazydaisys I'm sorry that this week is here and that you didn't get your BFP yet. I really think it will happen. I hope the next year brings BFPs and babies for everyone. We will do it!

@newbie2013 I'm sorry about the spotting. I hope you're not out yet. I'm off to read your journal next. 

@nikkilucky77 You're right! It's so hard to stay positive, but I know that we will be adding more BFPs soon.

AFM I'm on CD 4 of af (Tuesday). I had some bleeding and then light flow to spotting since delivery right up until af started. It's fairly normal so far. I'm hoping that I get back to a normal cycle. It sucks not knowing what to expect. I started tracking temps again on CD 2 mainly to see if/when I ovulate, luteal phase length, and when to expect the next cycle. My husband continues to be amazing and supportive. We've been talking a lot about our options and plans. We won't know if/when we can try again until we talk to the specialist (after the next blood tests in a few weeks), but we have plans for if/when we can and have been discussing the idea of a gestational carrier or adoption if we can't. It feels better to know there are options and that we will work hard to get what we want. My goal right now is to get in better shape. I've lost all of the pregnancy and preeclampsia-induced fluid weight. I want to get to the peak of my health. I'm also going to be encouraging my husband to get in better shape. Thinking about health is definitely scary after you've been through something like this. 

I want to make a few declarations for myself: 
This time next year...
I will be in the best shape for my height/age. 
I will be able to name ten things we did over the past year that made us happy and that will be big memories for us. 
I will be closer to my goal of having a family whether that be by being pregnant, working with a gestational carrier, going through the adoption process, or having a baby through one of these ways already.

I encourage you all to make declarations for yourself too! We only have one life and we have to take charge of it! TTC can be so difficult and heartbreaking. I know we will all be great mothers and that we will get it. I hope the wait is short as it's already been too long and hard for many of us. I know that I'll be lucky to have you ladies in my life over the next year and can't wait to see all the success (TTC and other) we achieve throughout the year.


----------



## melann13

Love the declarations Hopeful!


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful- I made a list similar to this not long after my loss. It helped me so much to have positive goals to focus on! I still look at my list. This is a great thing to do, whatever stage of TTC (or life in general) that you are in <3

I hope your doctor will allow you to try again. If not, I would hope that your insurance will cover surrogacy due to your history. I looked up subsequent pregnancies in women with a history of HELLP and here is a study I found: 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/12824985/

So it's a relatively smaller study group, but it sounds as if chances of recurrent HELLP is small, percentage-wise. You would likely be placed on anti hypertensives. And getting into the best shape of your life pre-conception is a very good plan! Develop a love for jogging ;) get some cute workout clothes, join a gym.
We are all rooting for you <3


----------



## Hopeful2014

@RaeChay Thanks for looking that up! One fear is developing HELLP again. They told my family that I was maybe 1-2 hours away from not making it. We had to delay delivery until the next day just so they could do the blood transfusion. I am so confused how I could have got that bad and we didn't know until right then. I hope we would discover things were going wrong before it progressed that far next time. 

My doctor was fairly positive about our chances of being able to try again, but she said we'll know more after the blood work and after talking to the specialist. She was already talking about things we would do differently such as taking aspirin and calcium supplements. I think everyone is nervous about it since it came on so suddenly and severely. I really didn't have any of the risks of getting preeclampsia besides it being my first pregnancy. I know I'll be doing daily monitoring of heartbeat, blood pressure, proteinuria, etc. so I hope that would alert me to anything out of the ordinary. I'll have more appointments/scans as well. I'll make a nuisance out of myself, I'm sure. 

Do insurance companies cover surrogacy in cases like this? That would be helpful if that's the road we have to go. If the percentage of risk to a future baby or me is too high we might choose a gestational carrier. I don't know how I would handle something like this again.


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful2014 said:


> @RaeChay Thanks for looking that up! One fear is developing HELLP again. They told my family that I was maybe 1-2 hours away from not making it. We had to delay delivery until the next day just so they could do the blood transfusion. I am so confused how I could have got that bad and we didn't know until right then. I hope we would discover things were going wrong before it progressed that far next time.
> 
> My doctor was fairly positive about our chances of being able to try again, but she said we'll know more after the blood work and after talking to the specialist. She was already talking about things we would do differently such as taking aspirin and calcium supplements. I think everyone is nervous about it since it came on so suddenly and severely. I really didn't have any of the risks of getting preeclampsia besides it being my first pregnancy. I know I'll be doing daily monitoring of heartbeat, blood pressure, proteinuria, etc. so I hope that would alert me to anything out of the ordinary. I'll have more appointments/scans as well. I'll make a nuisance out of myself, I'm sure.
> 
> Do insurance companies cover surrogacy in cases like this? That would be helpful if that's the road we have to go. If the percentage of risk to a future baby or me is too high we might choose a gestational carrier. I don't know how I would handle something like this again.


1-2 hours away! omg how scary. You know, I was talking to a friend about this the other day - how so many women (ie ones that haven't been pregnant yet, or women who have had easy pregnancies and births) think that because we have so MUCH technology now, and we have hospitals and blood banks and medications etc etc - many women (society really) think that childbirth is just this thing that everyone does and you'll be taken care of, and everyone will come out of the experience happy and healthy. Not so, obviously (I wish we weren't so familiar with this fact btw). 

While we are a long way from the days (for example) where you would just die in childbirth if you couldn't get the baby to turn while out living on a prairie somewhere, pregnancy/childbirth etc is this very scary thing! Wrought with dangers at every turn! I mean I don't want to be alarmist, but I feel like people downplay this very serious reality. Like "hey, there is this beautiful and exciting thing you are wanting to do, but also - you could die." Sorry again to be so dark. I can't believe still that you went through this.

Do make a nuisance of yourself if the specialist gives you the go ahead to get pregnant again! I can not stress that enough. That is really great that they will give you those proteinuria sticks to pee on. I wish I knew if your BP began to creep up near the end, or if it just shot like a rocket one day. Eclampsia is such a tricky thing. And it is so crazy that that happened without you having risk factors. But I guess it happens, and if it happens, it has to happen to someone. I'm just sorry that the someone had to be you (you'll remember my "why me" rants on my journal. I hope you haven't been affected by the same question! It is truly a useless thing).

As far as insurance covering surrogacy - I have a friend that had a uterine rupture, hemorrhage, and subsequent hysterectomy after the birth of her first child (geez, speaking of childbirth dangers). I know that her insurance did cover surrogacy, and she had twins via that route. So I think it depends on the insurance, and your OB's advocacy - but I know that kind of thing exists. Hopefully it's not just the super rare premium type insurance that does it. But worth checking into...it's not really "infertility" at that point I think. 

I know what you mean by not being sure how to handle something like this if it were to happen again. My hope is that you will never need to figure that out.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@RaeChay I was one of those people who initially thought getting pregnant would be so easy and also one of those people who thought that that would be the most hard part about it. The truth is that that's all true for some, but sadly it's not for others. I'm definitely thankful for the technology, the blood bank, medications, and all of those people who worked so hard to help me. Some of those nurses were so kind and I really feel like they saved me. They had trouble finding my veins because of the swelling. Once the blood started going in one of the people started pumping the bag with his hand to get it to go in faster. I am so grateful. 

I'm not sure if they will give me the proteinuria sticks yet, but I plan to ask or find them another way. I plan to check everything, every day, and probably multiple times a day. I'll be the first to notice anything that seems out of the ordinary and make sure they do a better job as well. 

I wish I knew if my blood pressure was creeping up or if it was all in that one day too. That's one thing that scares me. I'm worried that "what if it happens all of a sudden and I don't know or it's worse?" My last appointment was five days before it happened. There was a time when she had to take my blood pressure twice because the first time the monitor didn't work. She said some of the monitor's batteries were going down or something like that! That scares me too because I wonder if it was reading it correctly at that point. 

I didn't know enough about preeclampsia before this happened. Of course I researched all things that could happen and thought I knew enough about preeclampsia, but it was just the basic information you can find. Once I really started researching it I thought back to things that stuck out to me that might have been signs over the last few weeks or so. Enter the "why me" and "what if" rants.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sorry everyone for my prolonged absence...

@Hopeful: I don't have any words, ma'am. Massive, massive hugs. 

@Pathos: I am so glad to have popped back in just in time to see your BFP. H&H 9 months to you!

AFM... I am still half-NTNP, but on Femara. My cycles kept getting longer - like last one ovulation was on CD FIFTY. So I asked my doc for Femara and she gave me six months of it. Failing a BFP by the time I run out - I will go get checked out by a FS/ RE. Please don't get excited by my chart... first Femara cycle and I think I got a GI bug right before ovulation, which I think was actually CD 20 and no CD 12 as my chart is showing at the moment.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I'm glad you're back. Yay for an earlier ovulation. I hope the Femara is just what you need. It definitely seems to be getting things moving in the right direction. Fingers crossed for a quick BFP.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: I love the declarations! What a good idea and it is needed for me right now...my assistant teacher is prego..I am so happy for her but broken inside. When she told me, I thought I was going to faint...I got so hot and could feel tears on the edge. Anyways I told my hubby and he was so supportive and pointed out the positives of not having a baby at this moment. (All of our remodeling and such). Sorry this is so long but LOVING DECLARATIONS IDEA :)

Clandestine: Miss you! Hope everything is going good and getting on track :)

Curvysunshine: Welcome! I don't know what I would do without these ladies to talk to! It is wonderful knowing I can say anything and I do mean ANYTHING :)


----------



## River54

Hey ladies - sorry I've been mia...been reading through though :)

Not much is happening with me - still on the DHEA, and CoQ10, and vit D the doc told me to do, and now have this natural cycle left before we hopefully start another IVF cycle. Still bfns as always after every cycle, not much has changed there.

At the start of another year on this thread - GOOD LUCK to ALL!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you for the wonderful idea, Hopeful. 

Wishing you ladies the best. I admire the women of this thread who continue this journey, even though it can be quite painful. My heart goes out to those of you who have suffered a loss or losses. 

AFM...is it Friday yet??? Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday or I might lose my sanity:) My period is on her way out...yippee! My energy is still blah, and since I'm back on a diet, all I want to do is eat because I'm tired. It's a viscious cycle. And of course, all I want is soda, bread, or candy (not exactly on my summer slim down plan). No plans this cycle...still NTNP with monitoring CM and O pain. We timed intercourse fairly well last cycle, but no BFP. I'm hoping it either happens or God gives me the strength to let it go.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Mom with babies I'm hoping for the same. A bfp or at least the strength to be happy as I am - childless without being totally miserable. Xxx


----------



## ProfWife

My fellow teachers, rejoice...it's FRIDAY! 

I'm down under the teens of school days left...12 to be exact. SCARY!

Working on the school's lit mag tonight while hubby is hosting guy's night. It's nice to hear so many husbands and father's howling with laughter outside our bedroom door. I made the food and hid in the bedroom. I'll emerge when pizza arrives ;-)

I am starting to enjoy the gluten free/dairy free diet...I've managed several days in a row again. Unless doc thinks I'm allergic, I'll probably maintain this. I'm down about 6 pounds from where I was this time last month. I'm trying to get back into the 130s before my summer officially begins at the end of the month. :)

I'm 9dpo. I broke and tested yesterday...negative - of course. I'm holding out some hope, but trying my hardest not to do any symptom spotting.


----------



## Lazydaisys

And it's bank holiday in the Uk, so no school until Tuesday. 
Just been for acupuncture. Had loads of pins in my ears and she put some weird plasters in my ears over the points to support anything that could be going on in the 2 week wait:-/ I'm just going along with whatever. Been munching pineapple core also.

Chilling and keeping up with the kardashians, hope everybody is doing well? Xx


----------



## ProfWife

I hope all the UK teachers enjoy the extra day off!

I've been looking into doing acupuncture. Did you find that it actually did anything for you stress-wise? What did it feel like?


----------



## Lazydaisys

I had it a few moths ago and I saw some woman that didn't specialise in fertility(she seemed a bit wacky.) I had a few pins to relax me but it didn't really work and she advised I only go once a month before ovulation. I left it a few months and now I'm going weekly to a lovely Chinese lady who specialises in, treating people going through iui and ivf and general infertility. This time I feel like it's helping me. I haven't cried in the four weeks that I had it and I feel calmer. I think it's because I go for session that's about 45min and then go home and relax for a few hours. I can text her and she can be flexible with appointments so I go straight after my iui or even before work as she's a very early bird. After the first session I slept for 12 hours! My lady has a medical background and has a good knowledge of the process and she is treating me depending on where I am in my cycle, we talk about ovulation, cervical mucus ha ha and she believes that she can balance my hormones and thicken my lining. Her belief is giving me hope. I can't afford to carry on forever but I'm going to keep it going as long as I can and if I get pregnant I will keep it going as long as it is recommended, she told me most people keep it up until 12 weeks. 

Yep I think it's great, but it's only as good as the acupuncturist doing it. 



Oh yeah forgot to say my clear blue fertility monitor died. Rip little monitor. It's obviously wasn't cut out for prolonged use!


----------



## ProfWife

I'd write the company and ask if they have a policy of replacing when the monitor has been used properly and maintained. You never know what they might do! :)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I added up how much I'd spent on that machine and it was scary the sticks are over 20 pound per box. I will send it back to them. They have a lovely new monitor out that is tiny and it tracks your cycles like fertility friend and you can test for ovulation and pregnancy. I'm not even getting into that.

Now I just use the simple opk tests one as that what the hospital do. I say 'just use' obviously I use about a million trying to pinpoint the right time. I have little bin in my bathroom and the other day I realised it was just full to the top of tests. I have a short surge and I'm always scared I'll miss it. We Dtd anyway so I'm not really sure why I'm so obsessed. 

X


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 Thanks. The declarations do help. Of course I have days when I can't imagine how I will accomplish them, but we have to try! I really do feel like I need to take control back. I need to believe I can cause the change I need in my life. I'm sure most of us do. We all need to know that we will have healthy babies. It sucks getting there, but we will make it happen. You know why? Because we want it and deserve it and we are strong women who will find a way! There has to be hope. 

@River54 Good luck with the natural cycle. I hope it's the one. If not, I have great hopes for the IVF cycle. Good luck!

@momwithbabies Yay for af leaving! I'm joining you on a summer slim down plan. Maybe we can encourage each other. I'm still sending lots of luck and hope your way.

@ProfWife I know all teachers must be glad that summer is coming. Do you work on the school's lit mag? That's cool. Are you cutting all gluten and dairy? Perhaps we should all share ideas and encourage each other. I'm considering getting a Fitbit exercise band to monitor my walking. I hope your BFP is coming soon. Good luck.

@Lazydaisys Enjoy your Monday off! I hope the acupuncture helps. It sounds quite relaxing. I bet it does help to have someone who specializes in fertility. It definitely makes me happy to know that you have felt calmer and are not getting as upset. That makes it worth it. I hope her techniques help get your BFP.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks hopeful hope you are getting by ok, I'm so sorry for what you have been through you are a such lovely lady xx


----------



## ProfWife

I'm trying, but it's a LOT harder than it sounds! Hardly any options.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good luck with the gluten free and dairy diet 

I have a child in my class on that diet, in England you get given a prescription to receive the appropriate flour, it's free for children. We make everything with that, pizza base, cakes etc. I struggle with the no diary aspect at snack time when it's a treat day, I didn't quite realise that diary is in so much. In England most supermarkets have a 'free from' aisle although the gluten free stuff is expensive. My friend has coeliac disease so I buy treats for her from there. 
Hope it becomes easier for you xx


----------



## ProfWife

The hardest thing is the lack of dairy. I like almond milk, always have. But I LOVE pizza, oooey-gooey lasagna, cheese dips, creamy dressings. Gluten does not seem to have as negative an effect on me as dairy does. I can eat a little bread without too much trouble. The bowl of cream and Swiss cheese dip I made for hubby's gathering....THAT made me sick as a dog.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys Thank you. 

@ProfWife It seems like it would be hard. I've never been good at looking at ingredients and measuring calories. It has been hard for me to keep it up in the past. I'm sure it takes a lot of work to find good options. I think it would be hard to find other substitutes for dairy. I don't like milk much, but I love cheese.


----------



## pathos

For years I kind of follow Montignac diet. At least 6 days a week :winkwink: it is basically low GI diet favoring Medittereanean cuisine.

I have high respect for people consuming no dairy product. I cannot survive a day without white cheese or Balkanian yogurt.


----------



## Lazydaisys

By diary obviously I mean dairy!!!!! I always o sound so stupid on here because my spelling is horrendous using my phone as it guesses what I want to write and I often don't notice to change it. 

Been gardening all day wish all Mondays were off work. X


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lazydaisys: I wish I had more time to garden. I planted some things on Saturday when it was nice and then hopefully more tonight :)

Prowife: Good luck with diet changes. I should be doing something like that too.

Hopeful: I am with you on the cheese thing. I love cheese :)

So I think next month I am not going to use ovuline and do the "old-fashioned" mark on the calendar when I get my period and then forget about ttc until the next time my period comes. I think I am dwelling too much and not just letting it happen. At least I hope that is what the hold up is lol.


----------



## ProfWife

Negative test...stopping progesterone...

Feeling pretty alone right now. Hubs is at work and everyone else is too busy to talk...


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys An aunt got us a tulip plant after the hospital. We bought two more and planted them in front of our house. Sadly the blooms are gone now. I am thinking of planting some different flowers around them. There's something nice about gardening. 

@nikkilucky77 I hope not focusing on it as much helps get your BFP or at least lets you relax a bit. I'm so hopeful that it will happen soon for you. 

@ProfWife I'm so sorry that I didn't see this earlier. I'm sorry about the negative. It sucks. It's unfair. It's so hard to keep our heads and spirits up. I don't know why you are having to wait for it, but I know you will be a great mother. I really hope the wait is almost over.

AFM I got a Fitbit Flex. I am enjoying it so far. I think it will really help me get in better shape. It has definitely motivated me so far. I walked 3 miles yesterday.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I love to plant stuff think about and hope what might be happening when they are all flowering. I planted loads of stuff to flower at the time of our wedding and now they pop up every anniversary . Also buy plants as gifts. Just bought my friend some than will always flower on her birthday. 

Trying to get into the grow your own food. So far I'm just growing strawberries 

Keeps me busy for now. Hope everybody is well? X


----------



## melann13

In the past few years I've grow everything from corn to tomatoes, peppers, squashes, carrots, beets and lots more. Flower wise I love irises, they get so big and last a pretty long time. Ours are already about 8-10" tall, no buds yet, but they will be dark purple. This year I'm using our health insurance allowance for fitness to get a CSA (community supported agriculture). I won't have much time to garden so we'll be getting a big crate of organic produce every other week from June to October! It is $360, but insurance gives us $200 towards healthy choices like gym memberships, wellness classes or CSA!


----------



## RaeChay

what a great idea mel! I have a free gym membership already and was wondering what I should do with my HSA allowance. I think I'll start looking :)


----------



## mummy2o

I've been so busy this cycle. I'm in the middle of moving house, had to stay away from my OH during the time I was ovulating so I'm counting this cycle out. Next one, all systems go.

I also managed to join the gym and sign Erika up for music lessons. Not sure how I found all the time. Good luck girls :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I think that's a wonderful idea. It's sweet of you to plant the flowers so they will bloom on her birthday and on your anniversary. We grow lots of food here. Potatoes, tomatoes, watermelons, squash, cucumbers, strawberries, etc. My father-in-law does most of the work with it though. 


I'm sending a Happy Mother's Day to all the ladies here. I know today will be a hard day for some. Just know that you'll all be great mothers and I'm thinking of you all today.
 



Attached Files:







10337714_10152005057625806_8159399385860835646_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OurLilFlu

Happy Mother's Day Hopeful and all the other lovely ladies on this thread!


----------



## Hopeful2014

How is everyone? I hope you all are well. I've just been trying to walk more and I'm enjoying the FitBit so far. It's motivating me to do more and it's so cool to see all the data that it collects. I'm CD 17 and I don't think I've ovulated yet based on temps. I've had lots of ewcm for the last week. I'm not sure if I will or not. I assumed it would be later than usual. I just want to get an idea of when to expect af and to make sure that everything is going back to 'normal'.


----------



## pathos

i was super excited about gardening. in early spring we planted few things, i adore honeysuckles -and prairie flowers- but apparently old owners were also into gardening, they were growing onions, beans, pumpkins, potatoes etc. :wacko:. I imagined a cottage style garden, now i have a little farm, and i cannot uproot them. it feels so cruel.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hello everyone! AF got me but she was fairly nice this time around. I marked it on my calendar and am trying not to think about it lol. Also I am thinking when I see my doctor I will be asking about clomid. I am wondering if it would hurt to try it. 

Hope everyone is having a good week! Sounds like many of us like to garden :). I am almost done planting my flowers but waiting on my vegetables since it is still dropping to 40's at night.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm heading to my doc tomorrow. 

Current plan:
1. Lactose/Gluten assessment
2. Request follicular tracking ultrasounds
3. Request information regarding medicating our next cycle
4. Request for a repeat semen analysis for hubby
5. Info/Feedback on "The Stork" and Conceivex.
6. Referral for a potential PCM (post-coital mucus test)
7. Request for all labs and ultrasounds to officially rule in or out PCOS.

I think that's enough for one visit ;-)


----------



## pathos

i think i like aggressive progressive approach when it comes to ttc, but not many doctors follow that path. i hated first try for a year approach :finger:. 

the sooner they eliminate possible problems, the saner it is for us - but well money money....

so good luck, i hope you get what you want.


----------



## Lazydaisys

AF came again and now it's going I'm on cd 5 so much longer AF for me which gives me hope that my lining is getting thicker. Going for third attempt at iui this cycle, changed a few things and going for first scan day 8 which is Saturday. Hope everybody else is doing well xx


----------



## ProfWife

I'm heading to my doc tomorrow. 

Current plan:
1. Lactose/Gluten assessment - stay 98% dairy free....gluten I'm bringing back

2. Request follicular tracking ultrasounds - approved, will begin those on Sunday.

3. Request information regarding medicating our next cycle - deferred pending u/s results 

4. Request for a repeat semen analysis for hubby - not needed

5. Info/Feedback on "The Stork" and Conceivex. - did not discuss due to next answer

6. Referral for a potential PCM (post-coital mucus test) - mucus is fine, no worries

7. Request for all labs and ultrasounds to officially rule in or out PCOS. - u/s series will show


Additionally, I have a goiter. I'm being referred for a thyroid u/s and bloodwork. I may have an underactive thyroid...just like my father.


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I'm glad they are looking into things for you like you want. I hope your thyroid is okay. I'm not half as smart as you are as I have no idea when doctors should check on those things! Are all of these tests super expensive? 

Lazydaises: Yay for longer AF!!! That does sound like a good sign!

Nickilucky: I think Clomid is worth asking about. As long as it's not used long term, I've heard it's okay. It's worth a shot. 

AFM: Our 10th wedding anniversary is tomorrow! It seems like yesterday we said "I do." It really does. I got him nothing, but I'm hoping I have until this weekend because that's when we will actually go out and celebrate. I have no idea what to get him. He's the hardest person to shop for! Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: Good work having a list ready...I should do that next month. I hope your thyroid is ok as I keep thinking my underactive thyroid is the root of my fertility problems. Good luck!! 

Momwithbabies: I was thinking 3 months and that is it. I just have heard it is more for women who aren't ovulating. I am 95% sure I am...I have positive opks and a temp rise but maybe I am not dropping an egg? UGH...bodies are stupid lol. Congrats on 10 years :)! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 When will you see the doctor to ask about clomid? It might be a good option. Have you asked your doctor to look at your thyroid to see if that is what is causing it? Good luck with your flowers. It's still getting cold here at night too. We actually had a few days of temps dropping low in the day again too. 

@ProfWife I'm glad you got your questions answered and that the doctor is going to be doing ultrasounds. It's good they will be monitoring and looking into everything. How's it going so far?

@Lazydaisys It definitely sounds like you had a thicker lining with af staying around for longer. That's great! My fingers are crossed for the IUI! Let us know the results after your first scan.

@momwithbabies Happy 10th Wedding Anniversary! I hope you had a great celebration. Our wedding anniversary is next month.


----------



## ProfWife

No one had room in their schedules for me to get the serial ultrasound series done. So, I'm waiting to ovulate, then I'll schedule the tests for next cycle.

My ultrasound for my thyroid was canceled (15 minutes before I was due to be there) and rescheduled for Tuesday. They called today to try to move it back again. I insisted they put me with a different facility at the same time tomorrow. I managed to get it. I'll still be sending an email of complaint to the head of their group.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Profile sorry you are being messed about with appointments.

Lazy update 
I'm on day cd 13. I went to the clinic on Saturday day8 and was told my lining was thin. (Warned iui could be cancelled.) I went back Monday and lining had thickened but was told there were too many folicles.(warned iui could be cancelled.) I went for scan the next day and was told the lead folicle hadn't grown. ( warned iui could be cancelled.)

Going back to today cd13 to see what's going on. The iui procedure isn't that bad but the day to day monitoring causes a lot of worrying. Stepped up my acupuncture to twice weekly. Fingers crossed my iui isn't cancelled xxxx


----------



## River54

FX!


----------



## MzImpatient

Hello everyone!

It's been AWHILE since I posted on here! I'm not only a very impatient person, but a very discouraged one as well. 

Anyway, no new news on me!

Hopeful, I am so very sorry for your loss. Words cannot express my sympathy.

Congrats to all those who have gotten BFP's. Still waiting on mine (to stick)!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Folicles are very small- leading one is on 12mm. They gave me the option of cancelling iui today or going for another scan Monday cd17. Going for the scan Monday as I have nothing to lose:-/ xx


----------



## ProfWife

Lazy - Any theories from the doc on why they aren't growing?


I'm looking at my ultrasound results. One nodule on each side, 4X3X3 mm and 4X3X2 mm). Both are listed as complex nodules, which seems to indicate that I'll need further testing.

In other news, still no positive OPKs, cervix was HSO yesterday with some cm, but not as much as normal. 

Bottom line, I have NO clue what is going on and likely won't until I see a temp shift. Hopefully all my blood test results will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Lazydaisys

No clue, they said its just the way it goes some months. Im on a low dose of clomid as they don't want to overstimulate.First they said my lining was thin then too many folicles but those haven't really grown. I had a long period last month and I started taking clomid on day 2. Maybe the longer period made a difference this time. Will just have to go through it again next month. X


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I'm really sorry that they cancelled the thyroid scan right before you were meant to be there. That's unfortunate. I hope it all works out soon. Good luck with your blood results.

@Lazydaisys I hope you are still enjoying the acupuncture. Let us know what you find out Monday. I hope your follicles have grown by then. I am glad that your lining is better!

@River54 How are you?

@MzImpatient Thank you. I definitely know what you mean about being very discouraged. :hugs: Congrats on celebrating 5 years of marriage. I hope to hear more from you. Good luck!

AFM I am presumably on CD2 of my second AF since delivery. I had a 27 day cycle which seems about normal for me. However, it seems I only had a nine-ten day lp based on the two possible ovulation days. But I guess I did ovulate and I had a nice long cycle without much inconsistency...so that's a good thing. I have my exam and blood tests next week. I'm hoping everything is fine then. I'm still enjoying my FitBit and exercise. I've lost 7 pounds in two weeks. I'm only walking and keeping it pretty basic until after the exam. It's nice to have something to focus on and it makes me feel as though I can take some control back.


----------



## ProfWife

Hopeful, which fitbit did you get? I've looked at those before.

Thyroid sonogram showed two nodules - 4X3X3mm, 4X3X4mm. Likely they are small enough that they'll just be watched for the next few months, according to my friend who just went through thyroid cancer. My bloodwork is showing another story though. Nothing is out of range, but the proportions are off and showing why my TSH is reading as if I have hyperthyroidism but my body is showing hypothyroid symptoms. Waiting on doc to read results and give feedback, but I think I am going to be sent for bloodwork on my cortisol levels. If those come back high, as I think they will, it means I have a stress induced hormone uptake disorder. And, yes, that would almost entirely shut fertility down for conception - even though ovulation would still happen. 

I've found some Christian meditation tracks, picked up some extra Tazo tea, and I'm looking into Holy Basil. Hoping that the doc can recommend/prescribe something like acupuncture or massage therapy so it will go through insurance for some discounted items. Lots and lots of ice cold water, too. Praying that this works.

Oh, and huge benefit, I'll gain an additional planning period next year and drop my roster by about 20 students. I hate not teaching the full class and having to share, but I'm looking forward to having the extra time to grade and plan.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Prowife hope they eventually get to the bottom of things. I hope you get the acupunture included too and I'm finding it really helpful but also really expensive.

Today my cycle was cancelled due to folicle only being 12mm. I'm on day 17. My lining is perfect for once which is Sod's law. The doctor is going to review everything and get back to me today.Going on holiday so that will fill up the second half of this cycle. Xx


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry things haven't worked out Lazy. Like you said it is Sod's law. I'm glad you have something to enjoy and can take your mind off TTC for once.

AFM just finished my second cycle. We've finished moving which is great and boxes are more or less unpacked. I'm still missing a fridge and a washing machine, both coming on Wednesday and can't wait.


----------



## momwithbabies

Happy Memorial Day, my fellow American women! 

Mummy: Bless your heart for missing those precious appliances! It's amazing how much you miss those things when you don't have them. I'm glad moving is going well!

Lazydaisys: I'm sorry about what you are going through. That sucks! I hope you are able to get some nice R & R and somewhat forget about all of this (which is so hard to do). 

ProfWife: You are going through so much right now. The not knowing part is the worst, I'm sure. You just want to figure out what it is and fix it. I'm glad you are getting extra planning/grading next year. That will help you have more time for yourself when you get home:) I'll be teaching 8th grade next year (still ELA). I'm excited, but nervous as I've only ever been in 6th and 7th grade classrooms. Any advice? 

Hopeful: Congrats on your weight loss, and I'm glad you're not pushing yourself too hard. I hope your blood work comes back fine.

AFM: Waiting for AF, as she's due today. I'm moody, cold, and feel yucky. I wish I could just lie in bed all day, but we have to go over to my mother-in-laws for lunch. So, I have to go. I'm a little frustrated because they were just over here last night for dinner, so I assumed we would just get to be lazy today...I assumed wrong. PMS is talking here (I love my mother-in-law and family). I'm just tired and grumpy and not pregnant.


----------



## momwithbabies

MzImpatient: I echo what you said, and congrats on 5 years of marriage! I wish you many, many more!


----------



## River54

Lazy - sorry to hear that - I HATE cancelled cycles.

afm, af appeared late last night, so they consider today cd1, so I go in tomorrow for a scan and paperwork tomorrow to hopefully get the green light to start IVF #2!


----------



## ProfWife

8th Grade...I've never taught that level except to substitute on occasion. Pray...a LOT. 8th Grade is a difficult year - could be filled with sweet students ready to face the rest of their lives or spoiled little brats who think they run the school.

I'd advise projects and cooperative learning as appropriate so they can funnel their energy into a fun, productive way of learning. Which pieces will you be reading with them?


----------



## momwithbabies

Oh, great...I hope they will be more focused, as they have to pass their State test to go on to high school. We shall see. As far as what we are reading, I have not clue yet. Our district has moved to guided reading/Lit. Circle approach. No class novels anymore. I agree with you in that they need that cooperative learning component, which goes well with GR and Lit. Circles. I hope they don't think they run the school because they've got another thought coming:)


----------



## ProfWife

Lit circles are GREAT! Are the students given full reign for what to read? 

My favorites for that age group: Anything in The Hobbit series, CS Lewis Narnia series, Lois Lowry's Giver trilogy (Giver, Messenger, Gathering Blue)...The Giver will be a hot topic as it's coming out in the theater soon.

Oh...doing historical pieces are great idea as well if your group does a DC or Holocaust unit (Fever 1793 is a great historical fiction; Jacob's Story, Diary of Anne Frank, Number the Stars and The Boy in the Striped Pajamas are all excellent).

I'd be so excited to do something where all the lit circles have a genre area and all present on their own books and how they tie into specific themes or basic analysis by the standards tested on the state test.


----------



## momwithbabies

It is encouraged to give them options to choose from that they can read on their independent reading level. I love your ideas! I love The Giver and Number the Stars. I like the idea of doing a unit theme as well. That sounds fun. Maybe 8th grade won't kick my tail:)


----------



## ProfWife

You'll be fine! :) I'll browse through our MS section of the library tomorrow and add any additional titles that look good :)


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you! That would be awesome:)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I got the FitBit Flex. It's been great so far. It does encourage me to do more and it's working. I like it because the program has a list of food and calculates the calories in and out for me. It's nice to be able to actually see how many steps I take and what more I need to do. I'm sorry about the nodules. I hope you get good results on the blood work. I hope the summer break helps you relax. It will be great to have an extra planning period and fewer students. 

@Lazydaisys I'm sorry it's cancelled. I know you waited for it and the waiting sucks. I am happy that your lining is getting better. I will hope that the lining continues to improve and you have better follicles next month. Have fun on holiday!

@momwithbabies Thank you. I'm a bit nervous about it because I hope everything is what it should be. I totally understand wanting to stay in bed all day sometimes especially when af comes. I hope you had a nice day. Don't worry too much about switching to 8th grade because you'll do great! 

@River54 Fingers crossed for a good appointment tomorrow. Keep us updated.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies! I'm still following you all and just had to pipe up to say I LOVED number the stars when we read it in school. Also, I remember our teacher reading 'ten and twenty' to us in grade 4 and ill never forget it... Doesn't seem as well knows but an amazing story, ill try googling the author. I think it's fairly short, might be a neat side story if you go with a holocaust theme etc! 

Oops it's Twenty and ten
Book by Claire Huchet Bishop


----------



## melann13

Agreed on Number the Stars, also not common but Red as in Russia and Measles and Love is good (there is also a sequel Green as in... I forget :). The author goes to my home church.
I love Life of Pi, but if they've seen the movie now...


----------



## mummy2o

Might have to borrow some of you guys when Erika grows up. I'm planning on homeschooling her as I had so many issues with DS's school. They aren't actually teaching him anything, allowing him to wet himself and basically given up on him just because he has special needs. Thankfully he's going to a new school in September, but it has made me cautious on schools in the future. But your coming up with some awesome ideas.


----------



## ProfWife

Gotta rant...

1) Don't return patient phone calls from the MORNING AFTER your office is closed. Especially when it's regarding test results that may affect my whole well-being. 

2) When I've told you once that I couldn't get a test done because NO ONE would run it (after asking for help in trying to schedule it with someone), don't ask me where the reports are for that test. They don't exist. We've been over this.

3) When I'm calling you, asking YOU if you've gotten my blood work back, don't respond by asking ME where the results are. Just tell me you haven't gotten them yet. Better yet, CALL the lab, as you told me you'd do last week. 


I cannot stand medical facilities!


----------



## River54

Clinic appt went well, picked up meds for the cycle, signed papers, scan was clean, and they just called and said bloodwork was ok to start the meds tomorrow night.
New protocol - trying out Bravelle and Menopur this time 225IU each (which is alot, so hopefully we'll get the response we've been looking for)
Est ER is June 7th or just after.


----------



## ProfWife

Hope the new protocol works! :)


----------



## want2bemommy

Well- it's been a really long time since I've posted- but I gave birth dec 24 at 38 weeks to two beautiful girls- Ava Marie was 5lbs 9oz and Abigail Rose was 5lbs 13oz. They just made 5 months! My life is so much richer with them in it &#128522; I'm glad to see some more BFPs, and continued support to those still trying &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## want2bemommy




----------



## kksy9b

Beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww long time no see want to be!! Look at those girlies so cute!!


----------



## momwithbabies

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies! I'm still following you all and just had to pipe up to say I LOVED number the stars when we read it in school. Also, I remember our teacher reading 'ten and twenty' to us in grade 4 and ill never forget it... Doesn't seem as well knows but an amazing story, ill try googling the author. I think it's fairly short, might be a neat side story if you go with a holocaust theme etc!
> 
> Oops it's Twenty and ten
> Book by Claire Huchet Bishop


Thank you! I've not heard of the second title, but I will have to check that out! It's cool that you remember those stories! I often think to myself, "What will students remember about my class?" I'm hoping what they remember is the literature and conversations we've made throughout the year.


----------



## momwithbabies

melann13 said:


> Agreed on Number the Stars, also not common but Red as in Russia and Measles and Love is good (there is also a sequel Green as in... I forget :). The author goes to my home church.
> I love Life of Pi, but if they've seen the movie now...


I'll have to look into those as well! Thank you!


----------



## momwithbabies

mummy2o said:


> Might have to borrow some of you guys when Erika grows up. I'm planning on homeschooling her as I had so many issues with DS's school. They aren't actually teaching him anything, allowing him to wet himself and basically given up on him just because he has special needs. Thankfully he's going to a new school in September, but it has made me cautious on schools in the future. But your coming up with some awesome ideas.

I'm so sorry. I don't blame you skepticism at all. I hope the new school steps up to the plate to serve your child in the best way possible. I also hope you've spoken up about the poor quality of education he has been receiving. That is unacceptable!


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: OMG!!! Some people have no sensitivity! I hope things turn around for you soon. TTC is frustrating as it is, without people giving you the go around!


----------



## momwithbabies

River: Good luck and keeping my fingers crossed!

Want2bemommy: Precious pics of precious babies! You are so blessed!!! You've got two sweet, little girls there. I'm sure they are keeping you busy:) Bathtime looks like a lot of fun!

Ladies, I'm going nuts, again. Where is my period??? She went missing. I could have sworn I felt it coming on, but nothing. I hate when this happens because I'm in limbo! Am I or aren't I?!?!? I know I'm most likely not, but that sick brain of mine whispers, "What if?" 

I need to lose hope because it always makes me more depressed when she decides to show her ugly self. Grrrrrr!!!!


----------



## mummy2o

The month I conceived Erika I could have sworn I was out. I had sex about twice the whole month and none was around when I ovulated. But here she is. Have you taken a test?


----------



## newbie2013

Momwithbabies, I'm right there with you! CD 29 and nothing. Spotting on CD26 and CD28 on wiping but nothing else. I'm exhausted from a stressful 2-3 weeks at work, so I think my body is responding to that.

The twins are adorable! Thanks for the pics.

Profwife - hope things turn around soon.

Hope everyone else is enjoying life!


----------



## ProfWife

Stress can affect the first part of your cycle but not the second. If you had confirmed ovulation, it may mean that you actually are late. Luteal phases only typically last +/- one day if you have a normal, non-hormonal imbalance cycle.


----------



## momwithbabies

mummy2o said:


> The month I conceived Erika I could have sworn I was out. I had sex about twice the whole month and none was around when I ovulated. But here she is. Have you taken a test?


That's incredible! No, I haven't tested. I hate seeing that one, stupid line!!!


----------



## momwithbabies

newbie2013 said:


> Momwithbabies, I'm right there with you! CD 29 and nothing. Spotting on CD26 and CD28 on wiping but nothing else. I'm exhausted from a stressful 2-3 weeks at work, so I think my body is responding to that.
> 
> The twins are adorable! Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Profwife - hope things turn around soon.
> 
> Hope everyone else is enjoying life!


Stress affects a lot of things, that's for sure. I haven't been overly stressed, though. But who knows (I mean no more than usual). My diet hasn't been too great, either. I hope your spotting is a good sign and will not turn into AF!


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife said:


> Stress can affect the first part of your cycle but not the second. If you had confirmed ovulation, it may mean that you actually are late. Luteal phases only typically last +/- one day if you have a normal, non-hormonal imbalance cycle.

Dang it! I wish I did OPK's, but I didn't. I don't even know if I ovulated. I'm on CD 36, which is longer than what I've been doing. I have no idea. I'm sure it's just a wacky cycle , and AF will arrive shortly. I might test later on this week if I don't start. I hate testing, as it's just too sad.


----------



## ProfWife

You don't keep track of temps?


----------



## nikkilucky77

momwithbabies: I would have given in by now lol. I hate seeing that one line but I just can't help but pee on a stick.

prowife: I have had that run around with the clinics before. Call me right before they close on Friday with my results. WTH...seriously...now I have to wait all weekend and be stressed about it!

Hopeful: I have heard about the Fitbit...sounds really interesting! I know one of the teachers uses hers a lot and she looks great!!

I hope everyone is doing well. I have been busy with the last part of school...June 2nd is our last day. I am hoping that helped keep my mind off of things. This month I had a little bit of spotting after dtd on my usual ovulation day..hope that is a good sign!


----------



## momwithbabies

No, I've never tracked my temps. I thought about it at one point but didn't end up buying a thermometer. I track CM and monitor O pain, as I've been trained in the Creighton Model (Natural Family Planning). Lately, since I'm technically "on a break," I notice my CM, but I don't write it down. This cycle, I had good CM but no obvious O pain like I usually feel. It is quite possible I never O'd. 

So basically, I'm as lost as a goose in a snowstorm!


----------



## momwithbabies

Nikkilucky: That sounds like a good sign!


----------



## nikkilucky77

I hope you get some clarity...I don't know about you but when af doesn't come it is like.... let me be prego or just get here and get done!! Lol


----------



## momwithbabies

That is exactly how I feel! I just want for AF to get here! She will probably show up when I go to the pool next week:)


----------



## mummy2o

I agree momwithbabies. I only ever test if AF is late or taking her sweet time. I had irregular cycles after a miscarriage a year before I conceived her. However, fingers crossed they are now back to normal. I temp although I've been getting up at 4.30 lately since Erika has now decided that is the time she wants to get up and at the start it was 5.30 so not sure how that will effect this cycle :/


----------



## ProfWife

If you're sleeping 3 hours minimum, the impact shouldn't be huge. The pattern should still be visible.

Momwithbabies - Most I've run into have never even heard of Creighton or NaPro. My doctor and his wife tag-team on that (she's the trainer). He actually asked me to continue temping as long as it doesn't drive me crazy to make sure my cm and my temps match up. This month, they matched up perfectly. (Rare for me.)

Don't you hate it when "breaks" still cause as much stress as ttc does? 

Had a dream last night where we had a beautiful blond haired little girl who was growing up too fast (walking when she should have been crawling). Felt good to dream of that. :) 5dpo today. Going on a girls' retreat with my Bible study group overnight. Niece graduates from hs tomorrow night...so I'll be out of contact for a few days. My summer started today, though...which is great! :)


----------



## momwithbabies

That's great that your temps and CM are matching! I hope you enjoy your busy weekend. That sounds like fun:) Talk to you later! Hooray for summer!!! Mine started today as well! 


CD 37...nothing. I'm very bloated, though. My daughter patted my tummy, which made me feel fat. Nothing unusual going on. I've been a little dizzy, but that's probably AF coming or me cleaning out my classroom and getting hot. Idk...I bought some tests, but I'm very weary of failure. If I have the guts, I may test tomorrow with FMU. If it's negative, there could be no way I am pregnant.


----------



## athena87

Momwithbabies test!!! I'm a bad influence lol but I have a good feeling for you.


----------



## momwithbabies

Athena: I can't believe you are over halfway finished with your pregnancy! I hope you are doing well.

Went to the bathroom this morning, and I'm spotting:( So, I'm guessing the dizziness and bloated feeling were AF coming. I have no idea why she was late, but maybe I never ovulated??? 

I'm angry/PMSy right now. I told my husband, and he acted like it was nothing. It's probably because he's used to me saying I'm not pregnant, but I'm a little mad about it. I'm trying to decide if I want to tell him about it or just let it go. I really don't think he did it on purpose. I'm going to keep myself busy today, as we are preparing for my son's birthday party tomorrow. So, I'll probably get over it simply from being distracted.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry AF has got you now, especially as she was late! My OH was the same, although this time he gets more excited as he knows its more DTD as we had more or less none when pregnant so I think he's making up for loss ground. Hopefully next month will be your month. Also enjoy your sons birthday. How old will he be?

Prowife: I'm glad everything is matching. Hopefully next month for you also. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.


----------



## momwithbabies

He turned nine!!! It seems like yesterday when he was a baby and all he ever did was scream...he was a horrible baby!!!! But he is the sweetest boy I've ever met and has been my best friend since day 1. I love him so much. I bawled the other day when he actually turned nine because he's getting so big! He doesn't like me to hold his hand when we cross the street anymore. He tries to let go, but if there is no one around, he'll hold on. Okay, I need to quit or I'm going to cry again! He's a healthy 9 year old boy that loves dogs, reading, gymnastics, and singing. I am truly blessed!


----------



## athena87

Momwithbabies I know I can't believe I'm already 22 weeks. I was sick til 15 weeks and I still get sick about once a week and I've lost 17 lbs. but other than that it has been a pretty easy pregnancy, no major problems. I'm sorry af got you. I really had a good feeling for you.


----------



## momwithbabies

Athena: Bless your heart! That's sucks that you're still getting sick, even if it is once a week! I hope that goes away, but I'm glad the rest of your pregnancy is going well. It won't be long! 

AFM: Horrible, horrible cramps!!! I'm lying here in bed this morning in pain so bad I can hardly move. I'm going to take a hydrocodone if this doesn't let up. My heating pad is on as well. I've got to be somewhat okay today because of my son's birthday party. AF always seems to arrive at the best times, doesn't she?!?!?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I really hope they get it sorted soon and you can get results. I know that's frustrating. I hope you enjoyed your retreat. Yay for summer!

@River54 Good luck!

@want2bemommy The girls are beautiful. Congratulations!

@momwithbabies I'm sorry about the spotting. Sometimes men do not understand it as well as women. I hope you had a nice time at the birthday party and that you started feeling better. Cramps suck!

@newbie2013 I hope you get some time to relax soon. 

@nikkilucky77 Enjoy your last day! I hope the spotting was a good sign. Good luck!

@mummy2o I'm temping to confirm ovulation and track cycles now (not for ttc reasons yet), but I'm not temping at the same time every day since it's not for ttc. I can still easily see a pattern in each phase and the temp shift. I hope it works for you as well. 


What plans do you ladies have for summer break or for summer in general?


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: I keep trying to convince my husband to take us to Disney World, but it's a losing battle. But we might take a little trip somewhere in Texas. If we don't go to Disney World this year, we will go next year. I did get that promise:) 

Other than that, we spend almost every day at the pool in our neighborhood. My kids love to swim!!! I'm glad because I enjoy it, too! 

Aside from the fun with my family, I have a few professional development courses and book studies I'm doing this summer. We only meet a few times for the book study and the other is online. So, that's pretty awesome! I'll also invest quite a bit of time in figuring out the 8th grade curriculum and getting my classroom ready. I'm starting to move in there today!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Momwithbabies...Disney?! That's where I am! It is hot and getting hotter down here...be ready for that!

Still waiting for news from the place where I'm trying to get the ultrasounds done. Had to fax the orders over.


----------



## River54

ok ladies - went in for our check scan today. I now have 2 follies on the left and 4 on the right, all measuring approx 9-11mm. There is 2 smaller ones on the right as well, but they didn't count those. Lining was at 10mm!
I am to keep taking the same dose of meds, and now they've added Orgalutran as well in the mornings to stop me ovulating.

I go back Thursday for another check.

hopeful - Not too much planned this summer - dd graduates, and moves off to residence, so a bunch of finances are taken up with all of that and IVF.


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I'm jealous! It's always been my dream to go to Disney World! And I want to go before my kids get too much older. They are 9 and 6, so I think this year or next would be great. We also want to go to Universal Studios! I love roller coasters! Hope you get news soon.


----------



## ProfWife

Disney is fun at any age, but once they get too old 14+, the Magic Kingdom loses some appeal.

Universal Islands of Adventure is great if you like roller-coasters. There are lots of things to do for all ages there. Actual Universal Studios proper (the older park) isn't likely quite as good anymore. Most of the great rides were closed down or altered years ago, except for the ET ride. Jaws, Back to the Future, Hannah-Barbera, King Kong and Disaster have all either been altered or closed. :( I'm not a coaster person, but I had a blast at Universal with my in-laws in the spring.

My suggestion, if you can afford two trips, would be to pick one to do at a time OR stay long enough to spend a day per park with the kids. Fast passes (which can be done with the Disney wristbands if you purchase in advance now!) are a must at either park if there is something you really want to do.

We live here, but we rarely go to the parks. Only when hubby's family is in town. I did all the parks when I was younger (except Animal Kingdom). So, not too much has changed. Hubs and I are looking at annual passes to Sea World since I can get in free as a teacher.


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you so much for the information! I will for sure tell my husband!!! It all sounds fun! I want to go so bad!!! I love Sea World, too. We go to the one in San Antonio almost every year.


----------



## mummy2o

Oh thats annoying. Fertility friend believes I've already ovulated, which I have no issue with, but it seems I'll have another short cycle. Oh well. on with the TWW.


----------



## momwithbabies

I'm waiting on a call back from a nurse at my OBGYN's office. I decided to call because my period was horrendous this cycle. 

Last May, I went to the ER because of this awful pain in my left side. I assumed it was because of my period since I was on day one or two. After a vaginal ultrasound (not fun at all when you are on your period), they found nothing wrong. So then the ER doctor ordered a CT scan, which I believe I'm still paying for, and it showed my colon was inflamed. He therefore diagnosed me with diverticulitis. 

Okay...here is why I think I was misdiagnosed. I'm not the healthiest eater by any means, but I do eat fiber and I'm only 31. Diverticulitis usually happens in elderly people. Also, this left side pain doesn't flare up just any old time. It's on day 1, 2, possible day 3 of my period. It happens quarterly. 

The first time I experienced this horrible pain was a few days after I had my Cesearean. Do you think they cut something they weren't supposed to? I also have been told by several doctors that I may have endometriosis. Do you think that's it? Is that why I can't get pregnant again and my first two were luck? 

Sorry for the long post, but I'm wondering if any of ladies have theories as to what is going on with my body. Yesterday, I passed quite a few huge clots. I am concerned that I have something wrong with me. Also, having the painful periods as I do, hydrocodone doesn't always take the pain away, even when I take 2 (500 mg). That's not normal.


----------



## ProfWife

I would say it sounds like endometriosis. The pains and inflammation can be caused by that. It is also possible that your first two weren't luck as endo can go into some remission or build over time. The only way that can be confirmed is through a laparoscopy. Worth it to know, though.


----------



## momwithbabies

Interesting about how endometriosis can go into remission. I haven't heard that. I'm still waiting for a call. I hope they call me soon so we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## RaeChay

Laparoscopy is the only definitive diagnostic test for endo, so it would make sense that your doc couldn't see it on us or ct, if that's what you have. C section can also be a risk factor, as endo tissue could adhere to the scar and begin to grow outside the uterus. It's a good idea to ask your PCP.


----------



## kirstyjane13

I just logged on to update about me, and I have seen your news hopeful. I am terribly sorry for your loss, sorry it is so late. My thoughts are with you and your husband. And my prayers are with baby Emma Xx

As for me, I found out 2 weeks ago I have 2 blocked tubes which I am really struggling to deal with and my partner is not overly supportive (I dont think he understands how upset I am) I will not know anymore until I see my consultant in july.


----------



## ProfWife

So sorry to hear about the blocked tubes. Hopefully there will be something that can be done to open them up - laparoscopy or something else.

Momwithbabies - "remission" wouldn't mean that it goes away...just that it doesn't hurt at the moment or has been suppressed by drugs or other such things. My sister has endo, had a hysterectomy, but still gets pains about once a month because of it. One of my friends with it had it surgically removed and has been pretty much fine ever since. Then there's another who has it grow back within months of removal. Everyone is incredibly different with how it occurs.


----------



## momwithbabies

The nurse called me back and she said he doesn't think it's diverticulits. My descending colon was inflamed on the CT scan, but she said that doesn't mean I have diverticulits. My doctor wants to see me June 19 to do a regular pelvic exam. I don't know why because that never shows anything. I told her that and she said it will be a good starting off point, and we will go from there. She did say it could be endometriosis. Idk, but whatever it is makes me really sick.


----------



## momwithbabies

I also didn't know my Cesearean makes me more at risk for endo. I guess I wouldn't had cared at the time because my daughter was breech. I was not going to have her vaginally...that's for sure:)


----------



## momwithbabies

Kirstyjane: I'm sorry your partner isn't being as supportive as you would like. I have no idea why guys do that sometimes. I guess maybe so that they aren't having to deal with the issue or they just don't get it..idk.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Kirstyjane: I was wondering about you. That is stinky about your partner :(...hopefully he can start to realize how you are feeling.

Momwithbabies: Wowza...I hope you can get some answers...doesn't sound like a good time. 

Hopeful: I hope to relax this summer :).. summer break started today for me! What are you planning on doing this summer??

Atm I am just waiting for af to show up...I know she will be here. After dtd two nights ago...I had some pink spotting...which is always af's postcard saying I'm on my way. Sigh. One of us needs a bfp soon!!!! I pray everyday for us :(...it will happen!!


----------



## mummy2o

kirstyjane13 said:


> I just logged on to update about me, and I have seen your news hopeful. I am terribly sorry for your loss, sorry it is so late. My thoughts are with you and your husband. And my prayers are with baby Emma Xx
> 
> As for me, I found out 2 weeks ago I have 2 blocked tubes which I am really struggling to deal with and my partner is not overly supportive (I dont think he understands how upset I am) I will not know anymore until I see my consultant in july.

I sorry about your tubes. I hope July comes quickly for you so you then know what you can do. I think men just see this whole TTC thing differently to us, like they want a baby and only do their part in the whole thing. They don't get the emotional side we get as they aren't programmed that way.



momwithbabies said:


> The nurse called me back and she said he doesn't think it's diverticulits. My descending colon was inflamed on the CT scan, but she said that doesn't mean I have diverticulits. My doctor wants to see me June 19 to do a regular pelvic exam. I don't know why because that never shows anything. I told her that and she said it will be a good starting off point, and we will go from there. She did say it could be endometriosis. Idk, but whatever it is makes me really sick.

I'm sorry your no further forward. I can't imagine how annoying it is for you.



nikkilucky77 said:


> Kirstyjane: I was wondering about you. That is stinky about your partner :(...hopefully he can start to realize how you are feeling.
> 
> Momwithbabies: Wowza...I hope you can get some answers...doesn't sound like a good time.
> 
> Hopeful: I hope to relax this summer :).. summer break started today for me! What are you planning on doing this summer??
> 
> Atm I am just waiting for af to show up...I know she will be here. After dtd two nights ago...I had some pink spotting...which is always af's postcard saying I'm on my way. Sigh. One of us needs a bfp soon!!!! I pray everyday for us :(...it will happen!!

I'm sorry your out :(


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I want to go to Disney too! We have always put it off though. I'd like to go soon. I'm not sure if I want to ride the roller coasters or rides like that anymore, but I would love to walk around and see it all. I would love to go to Universal Studios and Sea World too. We have been taking day trips for the last couple of years, but we may go somewhere this year. I'm sorry you're in such pain and for the clots. That's the worst. I hope you get answers soon. 

@ProfWife I hope they get in touch with you soon. I'm currently waiting for insurance problems to work out! It's so frustrating. I just wish people would be more on top of things. 

@River54 That sounds like good news! Let us know what you find out on Thursday. Good luck! Congrats on your daughter's graduation. That's great!

@mummy2o Good luck in the TWW!

@kirstyjane13 Thank you so much. I'm sorry to hear that you have blocked tubes and that your husband doesn't quite understand how you feel. I really hope they have answers for you and a plan for fixing it. I'm glad you updated us!

@nikkilucky77 I plan to continue with walking and exercising. It's so helpful and I'm starting to get in a good pattern. We will talk to the specialist after the results from my blood tests come back. Then we'll start to plan our next steps. We plan to take my niece on some day trips around here. Yay for summer break! I can't wait until we start to get more BFPs! I hope af stays away. 

AFM My physical exam went well, I think. She didn't make me use the speculum, which was a huge relief. I told her to use it if absolutely necessary to make sure I'm okay, but that I would prefer not to use it. The appointment was kind of rushed because I was supposed to do my blood work and then talk to the doctor more. However, they had to order special vials for the tests so I had to go back a couple days later. I should hear about the results in the next couple of weeks. It was strange. They took 6-8 vials, I think. They had to turn the lights out to insure that no light touched the blood. Then she was going to freeze them to send. A couple of nurses came by and asked what she was doing since the lights were out and the door was cracked. That procedure is not something they do there frequently. I feel a bit nervous. I'm hoping that nothing is seriously wrong. I'm hoping that they either see what caused the preeclampsia (blood clotting/autoimmune/etc.) and will know how to treat me next time or they do not see anything and will presume it was a fluke and decide how to treat me. It's hard because my due date is next week and that's what I should be getting ready for right now. Here's to hoping for good news.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: I'm so sorry you are going through all of this. I know next week will be extremely tough. I can't imagine the pain you are going through. You've been such a blessing to us on this thread. I pray that your blood tests come back with encouraging news.


----------



## River54

Hopeful: :hugs: I want to thankyou for all the encouragement that you have on this thread, and that you take the time to respond to us all even though you are going through a tough time as well. I very much appreciate it! I hope you get some answers to as what happened, and it is something that they can prevent for next time.


----------



## ProfWife

Hopeful - Praying for clarity through your blood work and peace for the meantime. I can't even imagine how you're feeling right now. 


AFM - 10 dpo - temps are still up (but that's from the progesterone). BFN this morning with smu. We'll see what is going to happen later this week/early next week. Still haven't heard from the clinic. So, I'm going to drive to the main office Friday and ask to sit down with a scheduler to get on their record for the cycle after next. I have an appointment with my GP one week from today for a followup on my thyroid stuff. I'm interested to see his opinions. If we aren't pregnant, I'll be on AF by then...which means I'll be primed for any blood work or routine testing he wants to run.


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful/ thanks for the update. I've never heard of a blood test like that! I need to go look it up, it's interesting! I'm hoping with every fiber of my being that they either determine the eclampsia will likely not recur, or that it stems from something treatable. 

As for next week- I can share from my experience of losing a much-loved, much-wanted baby at 24 weeks, that the week around the due date has been the absolute lowest I've ever felt. I hope it's not that way for you, but if you do start to go there...know that it gets better after that. Really slowly. You will always be sad about losing her, but you won't be sad every day, forever. 

I am SO looking forward to some good news for you! I feel it coming :)


----------



## River54

So, follie check today. I have 5 pretty much ready to go, so I'll be triggering tonight, with ER on Sat :)
FX!


----------



## momwithbabies

Exciting news!


----------



## mummy2o

How much stress is good in the TWW? My OH took my daughter to hospital as she cut her tongue and now we're being treated like child abusers, due to the fact the cut was unexplained. We've been in hospital since Wednesday evening and just going out now. She's still in over night for more observations, but they are treating us like we're the worse parents in the world. The worst thing of it all was I was taking my son horse riding when it all happened. So we're taking the night off being parents and going to the cinema and go for a meal just to cheer ourselves up. We'll be back at 6am and phoning them constantly just to make sure she's ok and if something does happen its only 10 minutes away, but I really need this. I've been crying my eyes out with how they've been treating us and it makes me feel like I've beaten my baby black and blue.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Try not to worry mummy 2o. I know where I work we have to ask some horrible questions to parents. Try not to worry it's probably just a formality. They have to ask the questions and fill the forms in.Perhaps the people asking you the questions weren't sensitive in the way they went about it. Try not stress, I know it's easier said than done. If it was an accident it was, simple as that. Xxx


----------



## ProfWife

How badly did she cut her tongue to need overnight observations?! My nephew fell when he was little and bit halfway through his tongue. They were in and out of the ER in one evening. 

I am SO sorry you're going through this. It's hard enough to see kids hurt or sick...but with the extra issues, I'm sure it's extra frustrating.


----------



## momwithbabies

OMG! That's crazy!!! I hope she gets well soon, and y'all can move on from this.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hope you are doing ok mummy 2? Good luck for tomorrow river 

I'm on day cd 28, pain in my right ovary. Off to see acupuncture lady/ private dr tomorrow. Hoping af comes soon so I can start my next iui cycle.


----------



## mummy2o

I feel terrible lazy. Yesterday they put her in temporary accommodation as the result came back inclusive. Thankfully she is just with my mum until the next x-ray. She's had 2 x-rays of her legs. And the first one they could see a line and the 2nd the following day it was gone. They don't know if it was a fracture or a blood vessel so as its unexplained they put her in my parents care. So I currently feel crap. We're trying to work out where the bruise came from OH when he was changing her quickly since blood was pouring out her mouth or taking her in the ambulance and holding her to tight. So hopefully in the next two weeks we'll get the all clear and she can come back. I know this is going to sound really bad but I'm really dubious about ever taking her to the hospital again, especially if we didn't abuse her.


----------



## pathos

hopeful, i second what River54 wrote. I truly admire your strength and positivity. I pray that you will find relieving answers soon. 

mummy2o, i m sorry - i feel your frustration.


----------



## Thyite

I just noticed this group, I was posting here on May 2013 when I got my BFP:happydance: That BFP brought me my boy Viktor, who was born on January 2 and is now happy little piggy and the love of my life:happydance::cloud9: I wish you all girls who are still waiting lots of luck, stay strong and don't give up.:flower:


----------



## momwithbabies

Thyite: Congratulations on your baby boy! And thank you for the words of encouragement. 

Mummy2o: At least she's with your mom and not somewhere else, but I'm sure it's still extremely frustrating and depressing. I'm sorry you and your family are going through this. I hope they get to the bottom of how that happened to her tongue. 
That's really strange. 

Lazydaises: I hope AF comes and goes quickly. I'm waiting for mine to go away as well. I think one of the worst parts of our cycles is this boring, waiting period when there is nothing that can be done. It seems like it takes an eternity to become fertile again.


----------



## River54

Hey ladies, just letting you know the retrieval went well and they got 8 eggs. Some probably immature, but well now more tomorrow :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies Thanks. You all are a blessing to me as well. I appreciate being able to talk with you all. I don't have that "in real life" except with my husband. 

@River54 Thank you. Yay for the good follie check and an excellent retrieval! Keep us updated. 

@ProfWife Clarity and peace are definitely two things I need right now. Thank you. I really hope you get some answers soon. I know it's frustrating when you have to wait for appointments and doctors. 

@RaeChay I thought that test was interesting too, although it made me a little nervous since it seems to be so rare. Let me know if you find anything out about it. I'm not really sure everything they are looking for. I'm anxious for the results, but so nervous as well. I'm really sorry that we both lost our precious babies. I know the pain will never go away. I hope all is progressing well with you. I'll read your journal soon. 

@mummy2o I'm sorry you're feeling this way. I hope she gets better soon and can be released to you. 

@pathos Thank you so much. 

@Thyite Congrats! We have a parenting thread for ladies from this thread if you want to join. It's in my signature or on the front page.


----------



## ProfWife

BFN this morning. Starting to wonder if I'll ever get to see two lines. Stopping progesgerone. AF should be here by Tuesday. As soon as she does....cycle 21...


----------



## Lazydaisys

Profwife I thought the same thing today. I was looking at my one line thinking.. Why can't you just be two lines for once!!!! I can imagine lines I want them so badly. Really hope you get that second line soon prof wife xx


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks. I hope you do as well!! We've definitely been (impatiently) waiting! ;-)


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife and Lazydaises: I know that one line is a horrible sight...so sorry. 

AF is gone. Not much going on.


----------



## ClandestineTX

My apologies for getting behind (again) just about nearly as fast as I had previously caught up. Doing almost too good a job of focusing on my non-STC life, I suppose.



Lazydaisys said:


> No clue, they said its just the way it goes some months. Im on a low dose of clomid as they don't want to overstimulate.First they said my lining was thin then too many folicles but those haven't really grown. I had a long period last month and I started taking clomid on day 2. Maybe the longer period made a difference this time. Will just have to go through it again next month. X

Is there any chance they would let you try Femara/ letrozole instead of Clomid? I was set to go to ask my doctor for Clomid a few months back and one of the BnB girls suggested Femara to me, which s what I ended up asking for (and getting). The reading I've done (and you know that's usually a lot) reports better lining on Femara than Clomid (and generally less side effects over all).



Hopeful2014 said:


> AFM I am presumably on CD2 of my second AF since delivery. I had a 27 day cycle which seems about normal for me. However, it seems I only had a nine-ten day lp based on the two possible ovulation days. But I guess I did ovulate and I had a nice long cycle without much inconsistency...so that's a good thing. I have my exam and blood tests next week. I'm hoping everything is fine then. I'm still enjoying my FitBit and exercise. I've lost 7 pounds in two weeks. I'm only walking and keeping it pretty basic until after the exam. It's nice to have something to focus on and it makes me feel as though I can take some control back.

You feelings about the exercise are very similar to mine. With rare exception, I hit my walking goal every day... haha, though I did just take two days off in a row! I feel like it's the ONE thing that is 100% within my control and have started taking great pride in mastering it. I am glad you have had some weight loss, really just as a positive motivator to keep you walking. My walks have been so therapeutic for me, it lets me clear my head and my mind wanders into other things in life. It really has been a sanity-saver for me, and I hope it's the same for you! 



mummy2o said:


> Might have to borrow some of you guys when Erika grows up. I'm planning on homeschooling her as I had so many issues with DS's school. They aren't actually teaching him anything, allowing him to wet himself and basically given up on him just because he has special needs. Thankfully he's going to a new school in September, but it has made me cautious on schools in the future. But your coming up with some awesome ideas.

Ditto! And I feel bad because I know some many wonderful people in education, but unfortunately cannot insure my hypothetical, future kids would be able to be placed with competent, caring educators and I'm not willing to gamble their education on someone else's decisions! 



kirstyjane13 said:


> As for me, I found out 2 weeks ago I have 2 blocked tubes which I am really struggling to deal with and my partner is not overly supportive (I dont think he understands how upset I am) I will not know anymore until I see my consultant in july.

I am sorry your partner isn't more supportive and hope, in time, they come around. Do you know what your options are yet, or is that something that you find out later?



Hopeful2014 said:


> AFM My physical exam went well, I think. She didn't make me use the speculum, which was a huge relief. I told her to use it if absolutely necessary to make sure I'm okay, but that I would prefer not to use it. The appointment was kind of rushed because I was supposed to do my blood work and then talk to the doctor more. However, they had to order special vials for the tests so I had to go back a couple days later. I should hear about the results in the next couple of weeks. It was strange. They took 6-8 vials, I think. They had to turn the lights out to insure that no light touched the blood. Then she was going to freeze them to send. A couple of nurses came by and asked what she was doing since the lights were out and the door was cracked. That procedure is not something they do there frequently. I feel a bit nervous. I'm hoping that nothing is seriously wrong. I'm hoping that they either see what caused the preeclampsia (blood clotting/autoimmune/etc.) and will know how to treat me next time or they do not see anything and will presume it was a fluke and decide how to treat me. It's hard because my due date is next week and that's what I should be getting ready for right now. Here's to hoping for good news.

FX, my friend! I hope you have an answer - both for peace of mind and for reassurance that there is a plan to make sure you don't have to worry about such a thing ever again. HUGE, HUGE HUGS! 

And as an intellectual curiosity - if you know what the test is they draw in a dark room... could you tell me (or PM me)? They make dark and amber-colored tubes for light-sensitive specimens and I've just never heard of such a thing, though clearly, it exists! 



momwithbabies said:


> ProfWife and Lazydaises: I know that one line is a horrible sight...so sorry.
> 
> AF is gone. Not much going on.

WSS to ProfWife and Lazydaises! And I hope this cycle works out for you momwithbabies! 

AFM... 3rd Femara cycle, 1st at 5 mg dose (increased from 2.5 mg due to low progesterone last cycle, only 7.5 where it should be 10-15 or more). And I picked up my "bioidentical" progesterone supplement from a local compounding pharmacy and waiting to confirm O to start it. And keeping my FX. Not holding my breath.

In general, I just want to send some love out to all my STC sisters (struggling to conceive, versus "trying"). I am so grateful to Hopeful to starting this thread and keeping it alive all this time and also, even, grateful to have a place those of us still here can share our struggles. I really do hope those of us still trying get our BFPs sooner than later!


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine - Good luck with the prog supplements! (I'm assuming they're vaginal suppositories?) I've been on prog. for 7 months now. Numbers were up, but no clue on how it's helping lining get cushy and ready. 

I'm also going to be asking for Letrozole. Are you monitored while on it? Or does your doc assume you're okay while on it?


----------



## ClandestineTX

ProfWife said:


> Clandestine - Good luck with the prog supplements! (I'm assuming they're vaginal suppositories?) I've been on prog. for 7 months now. Numbers were up, but no clue on how it's helping lining get cushy and ready.
> 
> I'm also going to be asking for Letrozole. Are you monitored while on it? Or does your doc assume you're okay while on it?

The data I've seen for progesterone is that it's best to have at least 10 ng/mL for an mid-LP in an unmedicated cycle and 15 ng/mL (~30 nmol/L) for a medicated one. While people do get pregnant with lower numbers, it's less frequent. > 10 ng/mL increases the chance of successful implantation and decreases chance of early MC.

I have bioidentical oral capsules (sustained release) from a compounding pharmacy. I metabolize hormones very rapidly (which is how we accidentally screwed me up with a DHEA trial), so doc is confident the oral will work for me (versus cream, injection, or suppositories, which is what some need to get their levels high enough).

My doctor knows I'm a medical researcher, we've known each other for years - so even though she's my regular doctor, we "experiment" on me. Because of that - she gives me quite a bit of freedom, knowing that I am very in tune with my body, will occasionally have my own labs drawn (and bring them to her) if I think it's merited - and we are a team. It's a bit different from most. The current plan started as 2.5 mg letrozole for days 3-7 with an option to increase to 5 mg. The second 2.5 mg cycle, I had a progesterone level drawn at 7 DPO due to extreme PMS/ TWW symptoms and my P level was only 7.5 ng/mL. I increased the letrozole to 5 mg for days 3-7 of this cycle (because I had a bottle of 30, 2.5 mg pills with doc's advance OK to increase dose), and sent message to her re: P through Hubster. She sent Hubster home with an RX for me for the progesterone with instructions. And I had a VERY +OPK this morning, so we will just have to see where this cycle takes us. I'm completely unmonitored, other than what's been described above. After ~6 months of us experimenting with less meds (if it doesn't result in a BFP), she will refer me out for additional testing and possible treatment. She is super committed to doing whatever she can to help us have a baby.


----------



## pathos

:thumbup: clandestine, I really like the term you coined. STC - that's I how I felt. I hope this phase will soon be a relic of the past for all of the ladies here.


----------



## mummy2o

Your pregnancy seems to be flying by pathos!

Hopeful I'm sorry. It must be terrible this time of year. Thankfully you have an amazing husband supporting you. Hopefully you'll get some great results which will cheer you up some what.

Prowife, Clandepedia and Lazydaisie I really would love to see you all get your BFP the same month and all be bump buddies, that would be great.

Momwithbabies, I actually find the TWW the most boring part. I second guess something and sometimes convince myself I'm pregnant, which is worse when AF shows. I have only really started that this cycle again, which really isn't good for my health!

AFM this seems to be one of my longest LP. Currently going into 11 dpo and no AF. I'm debating if my period will be here before Tuesday when its due, but that really would be a long LP for me. Who knows. Maybe having a baby has sorted out my cycle.


----------



## kksy9b

Hopeful- thinking and praying for you and your husband today as you remember your sweet Emma. There are no words and I cannot imagine how difficult it will be for you. Sending every good and positive thought your way along with a hundred virtual hugs.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

I am taking the month off unless my doc wants me to try something new. We are going to be out of town during the fertile window; so this month might be a wash anyway.

I'm going to ask for either letrozole or Clomid for July since I'll be monitored anyway unless he wants to see what is going on naturally before medicating me.


----------



## River54

Update - I had 8 eggs retrieved. Of those 8, 7 fertilized and made it to day 3. 4 have now compacted at day 4, one of the others may compact soon, but the other 2 haven't done much since yesterday (still at 6 and 7 cells).
Transfer scheduled for tomorrow, where we'll pick the best one.

Seems the DHEA and CoQ10 have done their jobs. Last IVF, I had 8 collected, but only 4 fertilized and 3 made it to day 3, it was a bfn cycle.

:dust:


----------



## RaeChay

Yay, River!! Excited for you :)


----------



## ProfWife

River - Great news!

AFM - CD 2. Had my followup with my doc. Thyroid is fine overall in his opinion.

So, he wants to put me on Clomid (I may still push for Femara) for my August cycle - after my ultrasound series. I could start the month of the ultrasound series, but I'm still holding out hope that God will give us a miracle and we won't need the drugs.


----------



## athena87

Profwife I know my situation was different when ttc or stc as clandestine put it, since I didn't ovulate on my own, but I was dead set on getting pregnant on my own naturally. After I hit the year mark I realized it wasn't going to happen, I think I ovulated 3 times in a whole year. So I decided to give the Clomid a shot. My 4th round which was 100 mg was my bfp cycle. We had just hit a year and a half ttc. I know you ovulate, but if your eggs aren't growing to full potential Clomid can give them the boost to fully mature and the cycle we conceived I ovulated from both ovaries. I just think you shouldn't write it off. Femara doesn't work for everyone, my friend didn't ovulate at all when on it, but another friend got a bfp after 6 cycles of Clomid and then switching to femara.


----------



## mummy2o

Yay river.

I hope you'll get your natural BFP prowife.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I hope you all see those two lines soon. 

@ClandestineTX Sometimes I have to work hard to motivate myself to get up and walk. But I always feel better once I do. I've slacked the past two days, but they have really been hard days. I hope to get back on track. I'll let you know what the tests are once I meet with the doctor and specialist. I'm really starting to wonder how rare it is!?!? I'm still very hopeful for you and can't wait to celebrate your BFP.

@mummy2o Thanks.

@kksy9b Thank you so much. You are so kind to remember. I really appreciate this. 

@River54 Good luck! I hope this is the one!

AFM This week has been hard. These months have been hard. Emma was due yesterday. I would have to imagine everyone in the world would know that this time would be hard. I can't imagine why anyone would want to make it worse. I started suspecting that my sister-in-law was pregnant (with her fourth) two weeks after the funeral and the Facebook posts kept hinting about it for months now. My stomach dropped the first time I read it. I hid my suspicions from my husband for a while until I was certain. It made me sick to think that she could have been at the hospital during the days and seen everything that she did and was able to go home and do that either during the week of the loss and hospital stay or during the week of the planning and funeral. (Let me say I wasn't entirely surprised because she has a past of questionable decisions. This is only one example of how it's been over time.) Anyway we have known for a while, but we didn't say anything to anyone because we don't want to talk about it. She decided that this would be the best week to tell us. She hounded us with texts about needing to talk on Tuesday and then when we didn't respond she had her mother tell us. Yes, this was one day before I should have been holding my sweet Emma. Why? Why would her mother even go along with this idea? How could they not understand or care? How can I ever forgive them? How can I ever look at that child and not think about how painful it is? I feel like my lifelines have been cut. I don't even want to be around them. I feel so bad for my husband because this hurts him too and he is in the middle of it as well.


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - Good Mercy. They should have realized. There's no way around it. They should have known your due date. They should have known when calls weren't being answered that you were going through a very rough time and needed space and comfort. They really, certainly, should have done more. I can understand how you and your husband both feel this loss of both sweet Emma and the lack of compassion of those who should be most in-tune with the loss - family. While it's true that everyone grieves differently, the compassion and focus should really be on the parents who wanted this child so much and had to give her back to God far too early. My heart just breaks knowing that you've gone through this - and that while the freshness will go away, there's no erasing or minimizing the pain of the loss of a child. *Ever*. :hugs:


@Athena - I'll be starting out at a fairly low dose with Clomid. I'd prefer Femara due to the quick nature of it in being released from the body. My doc seems to think Clomid would be better in my case because it works well the cycle it's taken but appears to hold a powerful effect over the next cycle, too. My only worry is that it's only supposed to be taken for 4-6 consecutive months. We want to do IUI in late fall if we're still not pregnant (October/November). If I do too many natural cycles on Clomid, I won't be able to do that.


----------



## ClandestineTX

ProfWife said:


> ...AFM - CD 2. Had my followup with my doc. Thyroid is fine overall in his opinion.
> 
> So, he wants to put me on Clomid (I may still push for Femara) for my August cycle - after my ultrasound series. I could start the month of the ultrasound series, but I'm still holding out hope that God will give us a miracle and we won't need the drugs.




ProfWife said:


> ...I'll be starting out at a fairly low dose with Clomid. I'd prefer Femara due to the quick nature of it in being released from the body. My doc seems to think Clomid would be better in my case because it works well the cycle it's taken but appears to hold a powerful effect over the next cycle, too. My only worry is that it's only supposed to be taken for 4-6 consecutive months. We want to do IUI in late fall if we're still not pregnant (October/November). If I do too many natural cycles on Clomid, I won't be able to do that.

A good thyroid is great news, BTW! 

Some docs have a Clomid-bias because it's the intended purpose of the medication and has been around longer (30-40 years, versus off-label use of letrozole/Femara for O induction is right around 10-15). Both medications will induce ovulation in most women, if the dose is appropriate. A lot of docs will start with Clomid and if the person has a really thin lining, other side effects or poor response, will switch them to Femara. Go with your doc's plan, as long as you feel like it's working. I know you well enough to know that you will ask questions or push for a different plan if you have doubts. I will keep my FX for you! 



River54 said:


> Update - I had 8 eggs retrieved. Of those 8, 7 fertilized and made it to day 3. 4 have now compacted at day 4, one of the others may compact soon, but the other 2 haven't done much since yesterday (still at 6 and 7 cells).
> Transfer scheduled for tomorrow, where we'll pick the best one.
> 
> Seems the DHEA and CoQ10 have done their jobs. Last IVF, I had 8 collected, but only 4 fertilized and 3 made it to day 3, it was a bfn cycle.
> 
> :dust:

YAY!!!!!! :dust: to you!!!!!



Hopeful2014 said:


> [email protected] Sometimes I have to work hard to motivate myself to get up and walk. But I always feel better once I do. I've slacked the past two days, but they have really been hard days. I hope to get back on track. I'll let you know what the tests are once I meet with the doctor and specialist. I'm really starting to wonder how rare it is!?!? I'm still very hopeful for you and can't wait to celebrate your BFP.
> 
> AFM This week has been hard. These months have been hard. Emma was due yesterday. I would have to imagine everyone in the world would know that this time would be hard. I can't imagine why anyone would want to make it worse. I started suspecting that my sister-in-law was pregnant (with her fourth) two weeks after the funeral and the Facebook posts kept hinting about it for months now. My stomach dropped the first time I read it. I hid my suspicions from my husband for a while until I was certain. It made me sick to think that she could have been at the hospital during the days and seen everything that she did and was able to go home and do that either during the week of the loss and hospital stay or during the week of the planning and funeral. (Let me say I wasn't entirely surprised because she has a past of questionable decisions. This is only one example of how it's been over time.) Anyway we have known for a while, but we didn't say anything to anyone because we don't want to talk about it. She decided that this would be the best week to tell us. She hounded us with texts about needing to talk on Tuesday and then when we didn't respond she had her mother tell us. Yes, this was one day before I should have been holding my sweet Emma. Why? Why would her mother even go along with this idea? How could they not understand or care? How can I ever forgive them? How can I ever look at that child and not think about how painful it is? I feel like my lifelines have been cut. I don't even want to be around them. I feel so bad for my husband because this hurts him too and he is in the middle of it as well.

Definitely keep me posted on the tests! I agree with you about motivation is the hardest place to start with walking, but it does get better. I have been super tired this week, hoping after catching up on sleep that I get more walking in. 

Your SIL... Oh, my. I will tell you some people do feel the need to have sex (really just an expression of being alive/ intimacy) when they are around death and dying. It's just one of many possible (and weirdly enough normal) responses to grief - so try to let that part go. 

The part where she hunted you down to tell you about her pregnancy this week just makes her an asshole. I have a lot of other words for her, where some ladies are too polite to find one or more, but will keep them off the public page. 

If you can - try to focus on finding peace in your own mind, knowing that you are almost her polar opposite. I can't help you much with faith in God, but from Karma's standpoint - you do deserve to have a happy life, with a wonderful baby in it. And I really do believe they will sort you out and get your on your way to it soon. :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

And I completely forgot my own update! 

I will start the progesterone before bed tonight, as some ladies get dizzy or really tired after taking it (some as soon as 20 minutes after taking it). And we will just see how this cycle plays out. Definitely no excitement about my temps/ chart after today, as the progesterone will likely make them look more impressive than they are.


----------



## kksy9b

Hopeful- wow...no words. I can't believe she did that to you and your husband. I am so sorry that this impossibly difficult time has been made so much worse by someone who is supposed to love and care for you. I hope that in time you are able to tell her how badly she has hurt you ( for your sake not hers). It is not worth it to hold onto a fridge or that hurt because it will only stress and harm you. Know that we are always here for you Hopeful to vent to and offer support and encouragement.


----------



## newbie2013

Hopeful, I second Clandestine's apt description of your SIL. I said many of her other words as I read your post. 

Thinking of you and your husband and sending you virtual hugs.

Will reply more thoroughly this weekend.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hopeful, that is extremely bad timing in their part. I'm sure they could have waited:-(((((( big hugs to you xxxxxxx


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: I have no clue why she would act this way. My only explanation is that she doesn't understand the pain of losing a child, and simply put, she's ignorant towards other people and their feelings. Nevertheless, there are no excuses that make what she did okay. I'm so sorry she hurt you and your husband. I pray that God is with you during this tragedy.


----------



## athena87

Hopeful I am so sorry that she acted like that. I hope you do talk to her about how it has affected you. I think that it would be good for you to get it out. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful -
Wow!! I'm trying to even imagine why someone would ever feel compelled to act the way your SIL did!? The only thing I can come up with is *maybe* (and this is in NO way meant to excuse her deplorable actions) but maybe she thought that she was going to make sure you heard it from her first, instead of through the grapevine? Which, if you ask me, isn't really something that would make it less painful anyways (especially given the terrible timing) but I think some people think that's a better way of finding things out? I don't know. That is the only thing I can come up with in the way of trying to understand someone acting that way...outside of them just being a complete and total a**hole. I'm so sorry she did that to you. And commissioning your MIL to tell you instead? WTH? I mean at least your MIL should have more sense. It's too bad you can't pick (or un-pick) family.

One thing that has been frustrating for me, post-loss, is that it seems like the people in your life (even the ones closest to you) seem to sort of forget, after what they perceive to be "the worst" is over. Like after the first 2-3 months, it still felt so fresh to me - it still does. But certain family and friends were so past it...it felt sort of disorienting, or disjointed. Even the change of the season, from cold to warm...I felt like I was still stuck in winter, and not ready. 

I guess what I'm trying to say, is that the loss is still happening for me, as I know it is for you, every day. Unfortunately, there are not going to be a lot of people in your life that understand the basic encompassing nature of that. And it sucks, a lot. I hope you have some people in your life that can understand that simple fact, and that you stick close to them. I hope it gets easier for you as these days after Emma's due date pass, and that the pain lifts. I'm glad you are taking care of yourself.

On a lighter note. I'm pretty sure the guy who lives in the 4500 sq foot mansion in my backyard is married to a bunch of sister wives, as I have now seen 4 different women in the backyard with 3 different children over the course of the past six months. Food for thought. lol.


----------



## mummy2o

I agree what the others said. It was really bad timing on her front. I also tend to block people on facebook if they got pregnant after my miscarriage. Although that is not the same as what your going through. I wish they had just left you alone though at least for a couple more weeks, and although the blow would still hurt it wouldn't be as bad. How is your husband taking it all? I know it can't be easy for him either.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Rae chay, I'm soooo intrigued by the sister wives. I wish they lived in my back yard. Only because I'm nosey! I didn't not they existed until recently when I watched a programme on sky called sister wives. It all looks lots of fun apart from the sharing the husband part which I suppose is a big part. Lol

Rae chat I think you hit the nail in the head with the friend and family moving on before you are ready. My best friend has just gone through a similar loss in March and I've been trying to hard to keep her busy and happy, but you really made me think.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oh yeah just an update. I'm on day 2. Ttc -Round one million!!!!! 

4th attempt at iui! I'm determined to get my name on the front of this thread. X


----------



## River54

Hopeful - my thoughts are with you :hugs:


afm, by day 5, we had 2 embies left of average quality, so we transferred both hoping one will stick - I am now 1dp5dt.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife Thank you. I really wish they would have been there for us differently. We need them. It hurts. He talked to his father and his mother has apologized, but I just don't know. His sister-in-law has always pushed an agenda with his mother leading it for her. I just wished this would have been different. It hurts me, but I also feel like I have to take up for Emma because no one else will or can. This should have been her week and everyone should respect that. I want everyone to know she cannot be replaced and that she needs to be remembered and regarded as an important member of the family. I hope the Clomid is just what you need and you don't have to worry about it. 

@ClandestineTX Thank you! We have been working so hard to keep focus and work on ourselves. Things like this really shake it though. I'm trying to walk every day to get some control back and to try to be in the peak shape if/when we are able to try again. I've been doing so well, but this hurt that focus. However, I'm doing well again. I know in my head that we have to keep focus and help each other, but my heart says another thing sometimes. My head does me in sometimes as well. I really hope we do deserve a happy life and that we get it. I'm waiting for Karma to catch up.

@kksy9b Thanks. I appreciate you all being here for me. I don't know if I will say anything to her. I wish I could say she would change or care, but I don't know if that's possible. I've always let my husband handle his family, but I've told him that if anyone says or does anything that I feel like is against Emma directly to me that I will not let it go. That's hard for him, but he understands and feels the same way.

@newbie2013 Thank you!

@Lazydaisys Thanks! I'm sending so much luck for this IUI. I can't wait for you to be on the front!

@momwithbabies I agree. I believe that is part of why she did this. Thank you.

@athena87 I'll probably talk to my mother-in-law at some point. Perhaps over time I'll be able to talk to them both more in depth about it. I feel like talking to them would make me risk them saying something that makes me angry or hurts me more. Thanks.

@RaeChay I wish it was because she wanted to tell us first, but she's been spreading it around for a while. We knew since April, but we didn't want to say that we knew. After his mother told us she said she assumed we did know because of Facebook. ?!!? Then let it go. If we want to talk about it, then we will talk about it! I completely agree. I know one reason people don't mention it is because they think it will make it too hard on me or that I seem to be doing okay. They may or may not realize that I think about it every day and nearly all day. I want her to be treated like an actual member of the family. I want to hear her name and sweet remembrances of her. Yes, it might make me cry. But not hearing it does not make me forget. It just makes me feel more alone than I already do. I understand about the season change. A lot of little things like that hurt. Trying to decide what to eat when I wasn't eating for both of us, seeing my stomach tone back up when she should still be in there, or even just looking outside at the sun and everything turning green. 

@mummy2o I find myself checking Facebook when I know I shouldn't. It's like I'm feeling so bad that I want to torture myself more by looking. You're right. It will always hurt, but at least the timing could have been better. My husband is being strong. We decided to let this bring us closer together and to support each other. However, he does feel like he is in the middle of it because it's his family. He started making excuses for them, but then decided it was inexcusable. He is so strong and definitely feels like he is the protector. It hurts him because he feels like he can't do much to fix the situation or others in it. We took a few days and then we both hit it again and are trying to be productive and keep our focus on what we can do. 

@River54 Thanks. Lots of luck and positive vibes! I hope this is it!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good luck river. Hope you have some lovely things planned for your two week wait. X

I'm going out drinking tonight. I don't usually but need to let my hair down. I'm on my period so I'm guessing it's probably the best time to indulge. I'm going for girlie night tonight and TV duvet day tomorrow. My friends with babies tell me I'm living the dream! Xx


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - I've had several friends lose little ones (either mid-pregnancy, still births, or within an hour of birth). Each of them has a special way they remember their little one. This one (https://preciouslittlebabygirl.blogspot.com/) is one of my favorites. She new from about week 15-16 that her little girl wouldn't live more than a few hours after birth. She still went to term. Now, they have buttons with "I am loved" that they incorporate into family photos, gifts, whenever they go to where her ashes were spread, etc. It's not I WAS loved...because she's an ever-present member of their family. When they got pregnant with their second child, my friend posted about her daughter's little brother and did all the normal pictures and such with "little brother" apparel. Layla, their daughter was gone in body, but always present. 

Keep hanging on. Insensitive, ignorant, self-absorbed family members will always be around. You have a safe place to vent here. We'll always take up for you and sweet Emma.


----------



## RaeChay

I know what you mean about feeling awful, and then making yourself feel worse by checking Facebook stuff. I had a fit of anger/sadness where I didn't un-friend, but un-followed all updates from friends who were pregnant or had babies. These include some of my closest friends, so it was a big thing to me. But at the time it helped me to step back and be less focused on my sadness.

I had a separate angry episode around his due date where I deleted all the stuff from my signature here (that's why there's no longer a link to my journal...and I'm too lazy to fix it) and took a break from this site. Well I think I was actually back in a day or two...there's a lot of support here. The point is, I think part of me was just hoping to get to rock bottom so I could make my way back up again.


----------



## momwithbabies

Lazydaises: Woohoo for having a night out! Sounds like fun! And when AF is here, there's no better time:) What's your favorite drink? Hope you had fun!

RaeChay and Hopeful: I agree that this thread is so supportive and helpful...I feel lucky to have found it and been a little part of it. I wish I had words to help you ladies that have lost a child. You've been through so much. I admire you for standing up for your children and not letting others forget that they will forever be apart of your heart and lives.

AFM: I felt O pain Saturday night/early Sunday. We haven't had sex since Thursday. My poor husband has been working long hours and is exhausted! It's early Sunday morning here, so I'm wondering if I should try to BD today or just let him sleep, poor thing. My damn insomnia is bad lately. I can't fall back to sleep no matter how hard I try! Do any of you have this problem? If so, what do you do?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Went for cocktails woo woo and cheeky vimtos. They were watered down a lot so no hangover today. X


----------



## momwithbabies

The woo woo sounds tastey for sure! Glad you're not sick, but it makes me mad when they water down stuff because they sure will charge you for it!

I'm a sucker for a good margarita on the rocks;) Other than that, I love wine. A sweet, red wine is my favorite. I also like just about anything with rum in it!


----------



## Lazydaisys

It was fun and drinks were cheap. 9 pounds for a 2 pint jug or 2 jugs for 12 pounds. It was a no brainer! We ended up with the two jugs. Back to no drinking, af is going and I'm heating my stomach up with a moxi candle in order to prepare my lining. Ttc is practically a job in itself! Lol x


----------



## RaeChay

Momwithbabies- have you tried Apothic red? If you like a nice, juicy red then you will LOVE it!!


----------



## momwithbabies

I haven't, but it sounds great!!! Mmmmmm!!!


----------



## mummy2o

Glad you let your hair down Lazy. Glad your going back to TTC with full force.

momwithbabies: glad you got ovulation pain. Let the TWW commence.

AFM I'm waiting for AF to show up. I got a BFN yesterday so I know she'll be coming either today or tomorrow, just wish she'd hurry up.


----------



## pathos

:hugs: sorry hopeful, i d go berserk or totally become a whirling tasmanian devil (like the cartoon) hit and destroy anything and anyone on my path. 
maybe your sil and mil had this weird idea that the news will cheer you up around these difficult time :wacko:. People have all these weirdly naive ideas.


----------



## momwithbabies

Mummy2o: Hope AF will get on with the show so she can leave. 

Lazydaises: I agree that TTC could be a whole separate job...the bad thing is that it causes you to lose money and is extremely stressful:) I hope you get a nice, thick lining. 

I keep checking on here to see if anyone has posted anything. I miss talking to you, ladies. I go to the doctor tomorrow for a pelvic exam...yay, not. But it comes with TTC and baby territory, I know. I did not do OPK's this cycle, as I'm trying to just let things be, but I'm guessing I'm about 3 DPO today. I have a strange feeling of dizziness and a heavy feeling on the left side of my head. I have no clue why, and if it doesn't go away, I'll mention it tomorrow. Aside from my awful periods and huge clots I pass at times, I'm also going to ask about my thyroid, again. My hair falls out in clumps and I'm cold all of the time. Plus, I don't sleep well at all. But my thyroid was fine last year, so idk. My mom found out she had hyperthyroidism when she was in her 40's. I'm 31, but I just want to be careful. 

How is everyone else? I feel like I've typed a book!


----------



## mummy2o

I am happy. My daughter besides being amazing, has brought my cycles back to normal. Before having her I had really bad irregular cycles ranging from 24-36 days. It made TTC pretty exhausting as I didn't know when to test for being late and my LP was only 10-12 days at the best. Last 2 cycles I've had since my first have been 28 days and last one had a 16 day LP!!! So as long as the cycles carry along a similar line I'm happy. Also going to try the good old pineapple core as well as it being my month on getting pregnant his month as all 3 pregnancies I had were due around mid march/early april time. 

On another note my daughter gets her follow up x-ray today. Then on tuesday we get the verdict in if we've been abusing her or not, then she can come home with some luck. So good things all around here.

Momwithbabies: I think relaxing and the TTC approach is a good idea. It is a good idea to get these things checked out. I hope they can find the cause of all the symptoms.


----------



## ALiKO

hopeful- im thinking of you :hugs:

and im also thinking of you other wonderful ladies. baby dust to you all :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I hope you had a nice night out. I believe we could all use some fun and indulgence. TTC can feel like a job. Good luck!

@ProfWife Thanks for sharing that site. I'm doing little things to remember her. I hope that we can come together to do something amazing for her every year. I've already thought about doing a balloon release on her birthday. Being remembered is one of the most important things in life. She is no different just because she didn't have a full life. Her life was the best part of my life. I just hope everyone honors her and remembers her over time. I definitely feel that Emma will always be an ever-present member of my family. 

@RaeChay We deserve time to focus on ourselves and not on others, although it can be hard to do it sometimes. I've definitely hit angry times and low times as well. 

@momwithbabies Thanks. I've had insomnia before. I still do sometimes. It's especially hard when I can't stop thinking about something or when I am planning to do something when I wake up. My walking has been helping me lately. I guess it's because I'm more tired by the end of the day. I hope it gets better for you. I'm sorry about the pelvic exam! I know it's not fun. Do something nice for yourself afterwards!

@pathos I think the sil was being ignorant and selfish, which is her normal behavior. I think the mil was just following orders and being ignorant as well. It's becoming apparent to everyone that she either got pregnant after finding out we were or after the loss (for attention either way). 

@ALiKO Thank you so much!

AFM The office called yesterday and said my results all came back normal! That's worthy of a celebration, but it honestly feels strange to celebrate it. I think some of the main things they were looking for were autoimmune issues and blood clotting issues. I haven't talked with the doctor or specialist yet so I don't have the full details on any of the tests or what this means. We should be meeting soon(?) for a pre-conception meeting.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: Woohoo on your tests coming back normal! I'm sure you are relieved and eager to talk to the doctor about it. I hope you have that preconception meeting whenever you and your husband are ready.


----------



## kksy9b

So glad to hear that the results came back normal for you Hopeful. I hope your preconception meeting goes well whenever you are ready.


----------



## ProfWife

Glad for positive results and that you can rest assured that you are okay.


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful - congrats on the good bloodwork! It is *absolutely* worth celebrating!! Take your reasons to celebrate where you can get them my dear :) As you know too well, they can be too few and far between.

I am very excited for your pre-conception meeting! Can I ask, do you feel ready to start trying again, once they give you the go-ahead? 

I wonder because for me, I knew that I wanted to start trying again right away. Not to replace what I had lost (impossible and foolish to even think of) but because I still just wanted to start my family so badly...it's hard to put into words, really. It's a difficult feeling to describe. And I wondered if I was being shortsighted, if I was grieving too badly to be mentally healthy for a new pregnancy. But it's been ok. 

River - how has this cycle been? Any news?

I hope you ladies are all doing well. Best of luck on the xray, mummmy2o.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies It is a relief. At least those are things I won't be up against. I hope your pelvic exam wasn't too bad. 

@kksy9b Thanks!

@ProfWife Thanks!

@RaeChay Thank you! I totally agree with you. I'm sure a lot of people let out a collective sigh of relief when we told them. I'm excited for the meeting too. I really want to get all the information. I've been doing lots of research myself, but I really want to hear specifics about me and what we would do. When this first happened I thought I would never do it again because of the incredible loss, the physical part of it, and the fear. Then I switched to wanting to hurry and try immediately. Now I just want to make sure everything is ready before we start. We are both ready emotionally, although I know it will be scary. My biggest goals are to get in the best shape possible, to get the blood pressure monitor/protein sticks/heart monitor before, and to have a solid plan in place. I assume I'll still have to take aspirin and maybe heparin shots so we'll have to plan ahead. I'll have to see how long they think I should wait too. She originally said 12-18 months, but I'm not sure if that's solid or if it could change based on health and everything. I completely understand that second children will never replace our first babies. I also understand still wanting to have a family. I'm so happy for you and I'm glad that this pregnancy is going so well!


----------



## mummy2o

Glad your results came back clear. Hopefully the pre-conception meeting will go well also.


----------



## athena87

Hopeful I've been praying for you and I'm so glad your tests came back normal. I hope the meeting goes well also.


----------



## ALiKO

hopeful- great news sweetie! praying your preconception meeting goes smooth as well :). 

mummy2o- good luck with x-ray praying everything goes well :flower:


----------



## River54

well, I have a very faint BFP! Beta isn't until Tuesday.... will probably test again with a FRER on Sunday :)

We have never gotten a bfp when ttc these past few years, so this is very exciting :) However, we are pretty cautious people, so we haven't told anyone yet, probably tell the close family that knows we went through IVF this cycle after the second beta if all looks good - since they'll be wondering...
I don't think it'll really sink in for OH til the ultrasound... lol
:dust:


----------



## momwithbabies

River: OMG!!!! Yay!!! Fingers and toes crossed and I'll keep them crossed!


----------



## Lazydaisys

River yay!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news 


Hopeful I glad the results came back ok an you will have an appointment soon.



Good news for me too as my lining is so much thicker this cycle, all my candle work and acupuncture is paying off I think. All I need now are some juicy foliciles as mine are still a bit small. Another scan tomorrow so interested to see what that brings. Xx


----------



## ProfWife

River!! YAY!! Congratulations! Can't wait to see those great beta numbers come back!


----------



## kksy9b

So excited for you River!! Keep us updated on your numbers!!


----------



## mummy2o

River congratulations. I'm so excited for you. Let us know how it goes.

Lazy: glad your lining is thicker this cycle. Hope we get another BFP this month.

AFM AF came and went so waiting for ovulation. I ovulated early last month and had a 16 day LP so hopefully something similar will happen again. Also x-ray has been and gone, but they won't release the results until Tuesday. I'm rather pissed about this whole situation. I know Erika is only at my mums and she only lives 30 minutes away, but all this petrol going to see her all the time is getting rather expensive. Hopefully though we can have back home Tuesday evening as we never did anything wrong to begin with.


----------



## ALiKO

congrats River! :happydance:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Went to the clinic and my folicles hadn't grown:-( They gave me some injectables to take home gonal f to try to improve the folicles. (No training and shit advice on how to store drugs when to take it- nurse just said whenever.) went to acupuncture lady who is actually a fertility doctor also, she said it needs to be taken in the evening for good results and kept on the fridge! Had acupuncture. Tried to do the injection. You have to mix the water from the syringe with the the powder using the thick needle and then swap to the thin. I was all fingers and thumbs and ended up losing half the liquid. Started again with a new packet and was shaking and stressed by this point and somehow messed up again. Between the the two mess ups there was roughly enough for one dose! Although had to inject my self twice with the two little bits as couldn't risk messing up again. :-( will have to tell the clinic I'm an idiot on Monday and see if they will let me have more. I'm surprised I've not been sacked the amount of time I've off recently. Rant over. I feel better for sharing. Sorry xxxxx


----------



## RaeChay

Sorry lazy :( the amount of the liquid doesn't matter, as long as you've got it well mixed with the powder and the result is a clear consistency - usually the liquid is just saline. So if you have trouble again (I know those little vials can be a pain) just know that if there is enough to reconstitute the powder, you should be fine :) and shame on them for not doing good teaching for you.


----------



## River54

The gonal f most have is a premixed pen that needs to be in the fridge, and my fs said to take it between 6&9pm. That one you can't screw up, as you just turn a dial to the amount you are supposed to have, change the needle tip and inject.
I have had powder stuff but that was menopur, or bravelle, or repronex.Those didn't need to be in the fridge because they were a powder. The liquid was just saline, and it didn't matter as much how much of that you got out, my fs recommended only 1.5cc of it to mix into the powder.
If you ever have to do it again, I'd ask for the premixed pen, soooo much easier.
Also, there are some pretty good YouTube videos out there on how to mix and inject.

Sorry you are having such a rough time with it all.


----------



## Lazydaisys

It was a tub of power. Stick the thick needle on, squeeze the water into the powder. Mix up, suck up. Swap the needle to the thin one. I messed up once it had been mixed. Just hope between to two I got a decent dose. Thanks girls. A pen would be much better for me. X


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry your having a hard time mixing it up Lazy :( And you nurse was next to useless. Hopefully you'll be able to get the pens soon.


----------



## Lazydaisys

They don't use the pens at my clinic. Hoping they will do it for me on Monday. My stomach is a bruised mess today. 
On the plus side the weather is nice xx


----------



## pathos

:happydance: congrats River :hugs:, do you have your results?


----------



## Lazydaisys

They gave me a new injection no problem and I watched people on YouTube so did it myself. 

Hope everybody is well? 

Any update river? X


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so excited about River's update. Hope its good news.

AFM meeting with the social worker in 2 hours to see if I can have my daughter back. I swear its the last time we take her to hospital. We never did anything to her. So if its bad news then I'm not sure. I guess I haven't thought about that since we're innocent in all of this.


----------



## River54

The beta came back at 66 for 11dp5dt. They told me that while that is considered technically pregnant, the levels are lower than they want to see.
So, I am to retest now tomorrow.
FX for doubling!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

River all my fingers and toes are crossed.

Mummy2 I hope so much you get your baby back. If it's not straight forward you need legal advice. The system is in place to protected children, not keep innocent people away from their children xxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Went for scan and my silly follicles hadn't grown. They have given me more injections to do. Last scan on Friday before iui is probably cancelled. X


----------



## momwithbabies

Mummy2o: I hope everything goes smoothly so you can move on.

River: I hope those levels keep going up for you! I know how much you want this!

Lazydaises: Sorry things aren't going the way they need to...I know you are frustrated with all of it. I hope things start going your way soon.

AFM: I'm guessing that I'm about 9 DPO. So nothing to report. Feeling a little crampy lately which usually means AF is gearing up. Praying it's a baby implanting, but I know it's probably not. I'm waiting on my blood test results from last Friday, but who knows when those will be in. He checked off so many boxes on that test...I don't even know what all he is testing. I know my thyroid for sure. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## ProfWife

River - praying for a double or more! :) 

Lazy - I'm so sorry they're being stubborn! Can't believe the little buggers won't grow!

Mummy2o - I hope all goes well today and they clear you - as you should be.

Momwithbabies - You never know! ;-)

AFM - I wasn't going to test, but was curious today (we just got back from vacation). Positive OPK. Hoping to get in some bd even though I have my annual appointment with my gyn tomorrow morning. I'll tell them straight up in case there's an issue with the cervical screening. I'm not missing a chance to have a baby because I've got a doctor's appointment!


----------



## mummy2o

Well. She's not home :( So we have a child protection plan going on Friday. I have a solicitor for the next stage after that which they want to happen in 2 weeks and want to charge my partner for child abuse for taking his daughter to hospital. The social worker completely BS us earlier and said it was only going to be a child protection plan and some parenting skills, not all this crap. The only reason I know this is as my solicitors colleague (mine is on holiday until next week) phoned her up and this is what she said. They might also consider putting my child permanently into care. We're really unsure of the next steps right now, but this isn't right. He never purposely hurt her and if he had why would he take her to hospital? I feel like I'm loosing my baby in the most horrible way imaginable.

River: good luck tomorrow fx for you.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mummy2o I hope everything works out soon. 

@athena87 Thank you so much. I appreciate it. 

@ALiKO Thanks!

@River54 Congratulations! Fingers crossed for doubling!

@Lazydaisys Thanks! I'm glad your lining continues to show improvement. I really hope your scan goes well on Friday. I'm sorry it's all so frustrating. 

@momwithbabies I hope you get your results back quickly. I know it sucks when you have to wait for them. Fingers crossed those are good cramps and not af.

@ProfWife I totally understand not wanting to wait just because of an appointment. I hope you had a nice time on vacation. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow. 

AFM I'm CD 4 (Tuesday). My last cycle was 29 days and I had a 14 day lp, which was up from the 9 day lp of last cycle. I'm glad. I hope this means everything is going back to normal. My temperature is still high though and hasn't even dropped below the coverline for last month yet, although it has been slowly dropping over the last few days. It's strange. My pre-conception meeting is scheduled for July. I'm definitely looking forward to it, but I'm nervous.


----------



## pathos

River, fingers crossed for doubling [-o&lt;

Lazydaisys, i hope eggies will respond to injections and grow by your next appointment and you ll have your iui.

mummy2o, oh don't think the worst yet, i hope you will be cleared. apparently the priority is the minors from the perspective of the system, don't feel stigmatized.


----------



## ProfWife

mummy2o - I am so sorry you didn't get her back yet. This upsets me so much. I see so many kids legitimately abused who cannot seem to get away from their parents. Then there are parents who aren't but are caught by the system and have their little ones removed - even temporarily. Hopefully it will all be over soon. 

Hopeful - So excited for your appointment. I'm sure it's nerve-wracking, but they wouldn't clear you unless they were sure you should be safe this go around.

AFM - Appointment was actually hilarious. Started off by finding out that about 4-5 of my friends from church see this same doctor and LOVE her when I ran into one of our mamas in the waiting room. Nurse was wonderful. Doctor wanted to speak with me before the appointment to get full history. They've already referred me out to the fertility center in town. I'm going to talk with hubs about scheduling our consult in a few weeks to get the ball rolling with their docs (and maybe meds). Doc suggested pregnitude for a supplement and increased calcium. The whole time though, they were giving suggestions...tequila and a weekend away, bd in the back of a chevy (doc claims American cars are best ;-) ), and visiting the fertility statues at one of the museums in town. LOL On the way out, the nurse put her hand on my head and told me "Go forth and multiply." I was laughing so hard! They're a great bunch, and I'm glad I transferred care over to them. 

Doc said that she didn't see or feel anything that was out of place. So, not sure exactly where we'll go from here...but balls are rolling in multiple places now.


----------



## River54

ok, so 2 days later - my beta is 121 up from 66. same time of day, so according to betabase calc, that is a 55hr doubling time.

FX!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hopeful2014 said:


> [email protected] Thank you! We have been working so hard to keep focus and work on ourselves. Things like this really shake it though. I'm trying to walk every day to get some control back and to try to be in the peak shape if/when we are able to try again. I've been doing so well, but this hurt that focus. However, I'm doing well again. I know in my head that we have to keep focus and help each other, but my heart says another thing sometimes. My head does me in sometimes as well. I really hope we do deserve a happy life and that we get it. I'm waiting for Karma to catch up.
> 
> @RaeChay I wish it was because she wanted to tell us first, but she's been spreading it around for a while. We knew since April, but we didn't want to say that we knew. After his mother told us she said she assumed we did know because of Facebook. ?!!? Then let it go. If we want to talk about it, then we will talk about it! I completely agree. I know one reason people don't mention it is because they think it will make it too hard on me or that I seem to be doing okay. They may or may not realize that I think about it every day and nearly all day. I want her to be treated like an actual member of the family. I want to hear her name and sweet remembrances of her. Yes, it might make me cry. But not hearing it does not make me forget. It just makes me feel more alone than I already do. I understand about the season change. A lot of little things like that hurt. Trying to decide what to eat when I wasn't eating for both of us, seeing my stomach tone back up when she should still be in there, or even just looking outside at the sun and everything turning green.

FX for your pre-conception meeting next month! I think your plan to get as healthy as possible before getting pregnant again is a fantastic idea. That's part of why I have become such an avid walker, I wanted to start a program that I could continue during pregnancy. I really do believe karma has your back and it really is just a matter of time before you have a LO that you can take home with you.

Your post to RaeChay reminded me of old-school psychological advice. Have you tried journaling or writing letters to Emma? If you haven't, something like that might help you get your emotions out of your head, so that you can "see" them and see the good in how you feel. I watched a movie, which I have to imagine you've been told about by now, Return to Zero: https://www.mylifetime.com/movies/return-to-zero
It was completely heart-wrenching to watch and I've not been in your shoes, but they have online discussion materials and a journal guide of sorts that might help you with the emotional processing, too. Something one of the characters said to the woman after her loss I feel applies to everyone who has STC, not just ones with losses, was that the gift her lost baby gave her was a deep-rooted appreciation of children and that no child will ever go unappreciated or neglected in her presence. I think that's already true for me. Before STC, I never really had an interest in anyone's kids and now find that I am drawn to ones who are even casually neglected or wanting of their parents attention. 



River54 said:


> well, I have a very faint BFP! Beta isn't until Tuesday.... will probably test again with a FRER on Sunday :)
> 
> We have never gotten a bfp when ttc these past few years, so this is very exciting :) However, we are pretty cautious people, so we haven't told anyone yet, probably tell the close family that knows we went through IVF this cycle after the second beta if all looks good - since they'll be wondering...
> I don't think it'll really sink in for OH til the ultrasound... lol
> :dust:

Congrats and FX for you!

AFM... apologies for the duplication for those of you who follow my journal. It appears (and doc agrees) that I had a 7-8 DPO CP, and this was likely just the most recent of several I've managed to have since last July. I'm freakishly excited, because this was the darkest one yet (albeit faint), but is effectively confirmation that I can get pregnant. We are keeping the progesterone going through 16 DPO to encourage the next group of follicles to mature fabulously and doc is pretty sure it's just a matter of time. Will be sticking with 5 mg Femara CD 3-7 and 100 mg progesterone from 3-16 DPO indefinitely until BFP or we reach a point that we're pretty sure there's another issue at play (> 6 months of current plan or so). So... FX... and moving on for now.


----------



## ClandestineTX

River54 said:


> ok, so 2 days later - my beta is 121 up from 66. same time of day, so according to betabase calc, that is a 55hr doubling time.
> 
> FX!

Fabulous! Congrats!!!


----------



## ProfWife

River!! Congratulations! That's terrific!! Now to wait until 6 weeks for the heartbeat scan? 

Clandestine - I'm so sorry for another CP, but I can understand the excitement. I'm glad you guys have a plan to move forward! Perhaps your BFP is just around the corner!


----------



## River54

I back for yet another beta on Friday...


----------



## momwithbabies

River: I'm hoping it will keep doubling! So excited for you!

Hopeful: I'm glad your cycles are seeming to return to normal. And I know your July appointment can't come fast enough! 

ProfWife: Sounds like your appointment went well. It also feels better when at least one ball starts rolling:) I hope you are enjoying your fertile time (my favorite time of a cycle). Have fun! And good car advice from the doctor...might have to try it one day, lol! At this point, I would have sex just about anywhere if it meant I would get pregnant! 

Clandestine: Fingers crossed that your time will come very soon! 

AFM: More dull cramps that feel like AF...I keep praying and hoping. I've been asking St. Gianna to pray to God for me that the cramps are a baby implanting. I know all things are up to Him and He hears my prayers, but I'm getting frustrated. It doesn't help that I'm still waiting for my blood test results. Tomorrow will be one week. Does anyone know how long it takes? I hate calling to ask.


----------



## momwithbabies

Mummy2o: That all sounds awful!!! I hope things start going your way. I'm sure you are missing your baby so much:( I can't imagine!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Cycle 20 decided to show up on 15 DPO, technically right on time. I think my body wanted the CP out in a timely fashion, despite Doc's request that I continue the progesterone through 16 DPO. I am stopping it now, as I don't see the point in trying to fight off a new start, if that's what my body wants!


----------



## mummy2o

River: that's great news. I'm glad its going well.

Prowife: I'm glad your new clinic is going well. It sounds like they are lovely staff there. I'm also glad they've given you a new positive outlook on this whole TTC time as it does seem you can get stuck in a rut at times and less motivated.

Clandestine: I'm sorry you had another CP. There was a lady in my TTCAL group who could only hold pregnancies until week 5 and then they up her progesterone and now has a lovely little girl. Don't give up, at least you know you can get pregnant and that's half the battle in itself. Also they have a plan in place for next time.

Momwithbabies: It depends what type of bloods they are. I know in the UK and we're normally behind all you guys in the US they generally have our bloods back in a week to two depending what it is, but if its routine things it can be back within 3 days. Depends how busy they are I guess. Sorry your still crampy though :( Could be good signs. I thought that all last time and it was AF. I swear pregnancy has messed up with my AF signs and got a whole new bunch.

AFM I'm more calm today. I was crying more or less for 24 hours about this whole situation. So they cancelled my OH statement yesterday 10 minutes before the interview. I mean seriously who does that? Because they we're short staffed so could he come today. Since the other alternative is to be arrested and go in a police car it doesn't give you much choice. So he's going today. But they did tell him they are going to arrest him on suspicion of child abuse. When I got home and he told me this I was like WTF and they are only going on the paediatricians report. From what he could work out, he was in a bad signal area, that if there is no further evidence all charges will be dropped. I'm clear in this whole situation, but it doesn't make it any better. He isn't a bad father and he wouldn't purposely hurt his daughter, who he loves probably more than me, and take her to the doctors or hospital if he a, abused her in the first place or b, if he didn't think she needed medical attention.

On a better note I managed to take Erika for her first swimming lesson and she loved it. She made friends with an orange octopus and was chatting away to it like no tomorrow. She was surrounded by other babies and wanted to befriend the inanimate object, fine kid that's your choice. She did well for all of the lesson to be honest. She had enough when we we're just about to get out so the 30 minute time slot is just right for her.

As for the TTC still waiting to ovulate. It should be happening over the weekend-tuesday. I think FF is a bit out of sync due to my irregular cycles before hand and have given me an estimated ovulation time between now and a week and a half away. I also ordered some pregnancy tests purely as I wanted to find out before my period comes. I hate the TWW so much.


----------



## pathos

Congrats river! 
My hcg was also doubling around 56 or 58 hours.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I'm really looking forward to the meeting. I hope he is optimistic about it and has a good plan. I'm glad you had such a great appointment. I think being satisfied and/or supported by the people can make a difference. I hope this is the first step toward your BFP. I look forward to hearing more about your consult!

@River54 Fingers crossed for Friday.

@ClandestineTX Thanks! I also want to continue walking during a future pregnancy. I know it will help. I'm also hoping that I can show them that I'm getting back into shape and that unless there's a good medical reason for waiting a long time that they let me start trying again as soon as I want. My husband and I co-wrote a letter to her that he read at the funeral. I haven't written much else, but I do talk to her. We planted flowers in honor of her. I'm hoping we can continue to do more and more. I've heard of the movie, but I haven't looked into it yet. But I will. I'm very hopeful for you. I really think the Femara and progesterone will help. Fingers crossed that this is the cycle!

@momwithbabies I'm not sure how long it would take to get them back. I'm not sure if mine would take longer than yours, but it was around two weeks for me. I hope they call soon! Fingers crossed that baby is implanting and that af stays away.

AFM I read a great post from Andrew W.K. that he wrote in response to someone asking about losing a friend. I definitely found truth in his response and think that it could apply to most loss. It would be a good source of advice to most people. Click here to read it.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: I never thought about falling in love with the pain of losing someone, but it totally makes sense. The pain you feel is how you express your love for someone you've lost. I also like that he says to talk about your pain when you want to...how silence is powerful. I had several aha moments with that article, so thank you for sharing. And I hope that his words, as well as the ladies of this awesome forum, have given you some comfort. 

AFM: I got a call that my blood test, except for my Bilirubin, were fine. My Bilirubin was at a 2.6, and she said the normal was a 1. I reminded here that I have Gilbert's Syndrome (harmless liver condition), but she said the doctor wants to check it again in a month. He also wants to do an ultrasound on me, which never shows anything, as well. So, no answers about the weird pain in my descending colon during that time of the month and no reasons why I'm not pregnant. I'm a tad angry because it just seems like I'm wasting money with no solutions! I'm waiting for the medical bills, as my insurance doesn't cover anything that's not preventative care. I'm still paying for the CT scan I had two years ago, lol!!! I would rather be spending money on having a baby. Grrrr!!!! Plus, I think AF is on her way soon. 12 DPO and crampy. I'm so tired of it! Forgive my frustration as I am not in the best mood right now. Probably PMS:(


----------



## RaeChay

Hopeful- that was a beautiful letter, thank you for sharing it. I know what the writer who lost his friend meant about now being afraid that other people he loves might die too- DH is a firefighter and following the loss, I was unreasonably terrified for weeks that I would never see him again when he left for work in the morning. Loss really messes with you. 

MWB- I'm sorry about all the runaround with your doctor. If you feel the US and extra stuff really won't reveal anything, can you tell them that- and ask for an RE referral? At least that way you can get your MDs opinion on how important running these tests may be (a lot of docs just do stuff to "rule out" for CYA purposes, without realizing their patient doesn't have the type of insurance coverage for that) and then you can at least spend money on medical reasons that have value to you.


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you, RaeChay. Maybe I should inquire more about other options. And I totally get CYA! I would be the same way as a doctor! 

I've been wondering if I should see a fertility specialist. But then again, it seems like that would be more money and of course, no promises. Idk...I wish I had a crystal ball! But I need to talk everything over with my husband. It's his money as well. 

I hope you are doing well.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think our plans to continue actively walking are perfectly OK! 
Check out this runner today:
https://espn.go.com/olympics/tracka...eters-us-track-field-championships?src=mobile


----------



## momwithbabies

That is a cool story! I can't imagine being in that good of shape, pregnant or not! 

AF wakened me this morning before my alarm went off with painful cramping and spotting. I knew she was on her way, but it still sucks. I hope this month isn't awful pain like the last. On to TTC cycle #54, lol! SMH...


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry AF got you momwithbabies (so going to start calling you mwb) hopefully next cycle will be luckier.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I had many aha moments with it as well. I really liked how he expressed things. It's a sad topic, but it made me feel positive after reading it. I agree that talking about those we love and remembering them once they are gone is the way they stay around. I think that's one thing that's unfortunate for people who lose babies. Although they have personalities, memories, and likes and dislikes, only the parents get to know these things intimately. Talking about the loss of babies seems to be discouraged at times, but no one would say that to someone who lost a partner or parent. I think one thing for me will be to talk about her and remember her daily and on special occasions. She won't be there, but her memory and her spirit will be with me. I'm so sorry that you didn't get any answers from the blood test and that your insurance isn't covering it. We are here to listen to all your frustrations. I'm sorry that af came. I hope it's not as painful. 

@RaeChay I was so afraid of losing others after it as well. I had them check my husband's vitals while we were there. We have both been nervous about anything and everything. I never felt this way after other losses. I think it has to do with me thinking I was so healthy and this still happened to me. Plus it's never natural to lose a baby and after that happens a person is afraid that anything can happen. I was so paranoid about myself as well even after they told me I was okay and released me. I was afraid for weeks and continued to panic at the sign of any odd thing. I didn't want my husband to leave me alone. That's not something they prepare you for afterwards. 

@ClandestineTX I would be so worried about my belly bouncing around! (That reminds me: I've been trying to add a little running to my walking, but I'm going to need a better bra/sports bra first. I don't think me running in place (in my house) while supporting my chest with my hands is really appropriate. Ha!) I really do want to continue to walk. I'll keep it up as long as the doctor allows it. Bed rest might be a possibility at some point, but I hope it doesn't get to that point. How are you?


----------



## pathos

i got myself a pedometer and since two weeks i take at least 8000 steps daily, and i feel better. I was a smoker so i have never been good with cardio exercises, i get out of breath within minutes. but walking is fun and easy. when its rainy or damp outside, (i know its lame) but i do laslie sansone walk at home :blush:


----------



## RaeChay

lol pathos I think that's fantastic :) not lame at all


----------



## ProfWife

Leslie Sansone's videos are not lame at all. I can burn the same calories in 2-3 miles with her that I would on a treadmill at a longer stretch. No shame in that! :-D


----------



## momwithbabies

MWB sounds good. I never thought about an easy name to type when I created my profile, lol! I like the sound of MWB, though. I don't know why!

Painful cramps and tons of bleeding...cue meds and heating pad! I'm at the pool right now not swimming because I'm afraid my tampon will bleed out like last time! Soooo hot today!!!!


----------



## momwithbabies

I kept thinking about what MWB stands for, other than momwithbabies. I looked at the Urban Dictionary and it said, "Mother with benefits." OMG!!! Lol! I promise I'm not crazy, but I thought it was funny!


----------



## mummy2o

Pathos I think I did exercise up until 14 weeks. But I kept bleeding so I was advised to stopped as I didn't want to cause a miscarriage if I could help it. It never dawned on me to keep walking though! Although I guess having a 6 year old also and taking him places counts also.

mwb: I think that's funny! I don't think we think about our user names about the time of creation. I only chose this one as my son was called Ossian, so I need to change it to O&E now and for any further children I am lucky enough to have. I'm sorry AF is really painful for you. Mine have changed since the birth. It use to be a consistant steady flow through out, but now I get really heavy days like you do. It sucks really as I start on a Tuesday and Erika's swimming is a Wednesday so 1 out of 4 lessons I feel like you do, but I get no choice but to go in as I paid for her lesson!

AFM I ovulated 3 days ago. TWW here I come. I hate this part though. Its the worse part in the TTC.


----------



## momwithbabies

Mummy2o: I agree that the TWW is the worst because it's just a waiting game. Hope yours turns out good:)


----------



## ProfWife

TWW is miserable (I'm 6 days into it now). 

I scheduled my first RE consultation at a fertility clinic finally. I need pre-authorization apparently, though. So, waiting on a call from my insurance company. I'm pretty sure they cover the appointments/consults + tests but not any treatments. I'm still praying I'll get a positive over the weekend and then be able to cancel all my appointments lined up. If only, if only...


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos Walking is great for you. I really enjoy it as well. I had not heard of Leslie Sansone, but I looked her up. I believe in walking at home as well. I'll walk in the bedroom or down my hallway to get lots of steps in. I'm averaging 1,700 steps in 15 minutes in quick walks up and down my hallway. I find that I walk faster and burn more calories if I walk quickly like that instead of walking outside. I tend to slow down or look around outside because it's with my dog.

@ProfWife I agree. Sometimes I wish I had a treadmill so I could get in extra steps at night. I like walking back and forth while I watch TV. I'm sure it looks silly, but it works! I hope you do get your BFP this weekend. Fingers crossed!!

@momwithbabies I'm so angry for you! I wish they would find out how to ease your pain and heavy bleeding. I hate af and how it interferes with life sometimes. Feel better!

@mummy2o Good luck.


----------



## pathos

:haha: so as Leslie says walk walk walk! :winkwink:
Hopeful, wow 1700 steps in 15 min, that's fast. I feel like humpty dumpty with my pace. 

River54, have you seen the ges. sac? :happydance: your numbers look great.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos Thanks! I wouldn't encourage you to walk that fast right now. It took me a while to build up to that pace. I was lucky to get 3,000-5,000 a day when I first started walking. Now I'm getting stronger and trying to get at least 10,000 a day, but really aiming for 12,500+ for most days.


I hope all of my American friends are having a nice 4th of July weekend and all our other friends are having a nice weekend as well! I spent some time with my nieces, watched some fireworks, watched a lot of movies, and grilled for the last few nights. We got my dog a new retractable leash that is really long for walks and she is having a blast. 


How is everyone?


----------



## River54

Haven't had a scan yet. I am supposed to go in Thursday, but I emailed them today about a pain in my left side that comes and goes, and a leg pain, so they may want to see me earlier. I am a worry wart I think.
Keep thinking the leg pain is dvt, and the left side pain is a cyst or something...I think I'll be much better when I go see them and can air all my concerns, and they can check stuff out. I'll be much happier when I can see the little peanut in the right spot with a heartbeat!
dd birthday today...she turns 18!


----------



## RaeChay

,


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats on DD18th birthday. Good luck on your scan.


----------



## ProfWife

So far, negatives. about 12 dpo.

Looks like we're not getting our miracle this month. First RE appointment is scheduled for Wednesday. We were hoping to be able to cancel the appointment due to a positive, but it looks like that's not going to be the case. :-/ I don't know why I keep holding out for miracles like this...if this RE can't help us get pregnant by the end of the year, I am thinking of giving up.


----------



## athena87

Profwife a friend of mine tried to get pregnant for probably 6+ years, they couldn't figure out other than pcos why she wasn't getting pregnant. 2 yrs ago they decide to adopt their foster child that was 2 at the time. They got through the process and soon after she found out she was pregnant. Sometimes our timing isn't in the plan, but don't give up hope.


----------



## ProfWife

The adoption to pregnancy route is actually a very slim population. I just don't see how this can "end well" considering we feel like we should have multiple kids but I'm not getting any younger...and fertility is only declining at this point. We don't really have four more years. 

I don't want the ivf route...too many ethical issues to consider it for us. So, unless Clomid/Letrozole and/or iui work, we'll be done. 

I regret ever agreeing to go on birth control when we got married. Sometimes I really feel like it's a punishment for us delaying that way - even though I know that's not the way God works. It would be completely counter to His character.


----------



## athena87

How old are you, if you don't mind me asking? I was on birth control for 4.5 years and while I had trouble conceiving it wasn't because of the birth control. Clomid worked for me since I wasn't ovulating at all, I don't know if it will help but the month we conceived along with dh taking fertilaid we bd'd every other day but when I entered my fertile period we bd'd 4 days straight. It wasn't forced either it was just when we wanted to. I tried to not stress about timing and just go with the flow.


----------



## ProfWife

We've done SMEP, just going every other day, just doing whatever we want...there's no timing issues. BBT shows I'm ovulating regularly (or at least that my body believes I am). According to what I know right now - I don't actually have PCOS, tubes are open, semen analysis is within parameters.

Hubs was on fertilaid for about 6 months - no noticeable changes in anything for him. CoQ10 did help, and he's still taking that. I did fertilaid for over a year. We're both now just taking regular multivitamins (I'm on a prenatal multivitamin). 

I'm 32 now. My sister went into early stages of menopause by about 37-ish. Other sister and mother had hysterectomies before they got to menopause. No other women on either side of my family continued having kids into their late 30s to my knowledge. So, I'm not exactly winning the genetic lottery. (Neither sister had any issues getting pregnant. Neither did my mother.)

I used NuvaRing for a few years, and I'm starting to hear stories of long-term side effects. That's what worries me the most. I only used the pill for about a year before my body started to override the hormones and do what it wanted, when it wanted.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Please don't give up hope prowife. I would love you to get your bfp soon. It could be simple tweaking. My friend just been given clomid and it's done the trick first time. Annoying but a good story all the same! I'm telling you not to lose hope as I'm telling myself the same. I'm hoping to try first ivf this summer. My last two iuis were cancelled. My period bleeding came on day 16 and my body is messed up. I'm waiting for an appointment with hosp and for my body to sort itself out. My husband is against ivf and I'm at a point where I'll do anything. Hoping we can agree on ivf as I can't face anymore iuis. X


----------



## momwithbabies

I'm so sorry, ProfWife. It sucks to do everything possible and still nothing. I've had the same type of feelings about birth control, being that I was on it and wasn't supposed to be because I'm Catholic. I still feel guilty about it and wish I would have had the courage to just let things be. I'm not judging anyone here that has used birth control, but part of me feels like I'm being punished for using it. I know that's the wrong attitude to have, but I see where you're coming from on that. Those thoughts come to me when I'm at my lowest. I hope you cheer up soon and God gets you through this. I'm with you on the IVF thing as well. Plus, I don't think I could afford it anyway. This fertility issue stuff is expensive!!! I'm 31 and hear my clock ticking as well. Time goes by so fast.


----------



## pathos

good luck with your scan River. 

we all have our "tests" to tackle, how i wish we had a remote control and we could fast forward this ttc phase or got a little sneak peak into the future, than endurance would come easier :nope:


----------



## momwithbabies

Amen, Pathos! I wish I knew if the money I was spending will pay off or is a waste.


----------



## mummy2o

Prowife, as soon as you mentally stop trying you'll get a BFP. It happens a lot. Hopefully something will happen in the mean time and it will sort out your fertility. We're here to support you wherever your journey decides to take you. 

Lazy: I hope you can convince him. Are you going private or NHS?

AFM: I took a test for giggles as a year ago today I got one with my daughter. BFN, but not to hung up on it. I was deciding I needed to loose weight, so might focus on the and do NTNP for a bit, but not sure :/


----------



## ProfWife

Mummy2o...could you please explain how exactly a woman who has been yearning for a baby "stops" mentally TTC? That's just like telling me "just relax and it will happen." Sadly, there is no "off" button for wanting a child. There is no way to really ignore when your fertile days hit once you know what they are and the signs. I know you mean well, but there is no way to shut that off when you have been struggling to conceive for almost 2 years. Even if I "gave up"... I think I'd always still try until I hit menopause.


----------



## mummy2o

ProfWife said:


> I don't know why I keep holding out for miracles like this...if this RE can't help us get pregnant by the end of the year, I am thinking of giving up.

I know what its like, prior to having Erika I was a LTTC and she took roughly two years to conceive and I was offered no fertility treatment as I had a loss in the middle of that. In the area of UK were I live I couldn't get treatment unless we've been trying longer than a year with no losses or go private which we can't afford. I found for me that once I stopped stressing about it and focused on other things helped me. I'm a pretty passionate person and can get absorbed into things which helped so I got a new hobbies. It took my mind off things when I was depressed so I figured it would work here also. Although I'm pretty passionate about things, I'm also like a whirlwind, when I've learnt enough about something I quickly need a new hobby to occupy my mind. So although it wasn't constantly on my mind, like it is now, it relaxed me enough.

I'm not saying it will work, but its worth a try if you've tried everything else. Plus the clomid may work or anything else you plan on trying after that. I really hope it does as you, Lazy, mob and everyone else on this thread deserves babies.


----------



## melann13

profwife, I understand the ethical dilemma with IVF as a very conservative Christian myself (Lutheran), my SIL though has been able to find a doctor in MA (where they live) that was understanding of their concerns. They only fertilized a couple eggs so that all could be implanted. They have extracted new eggs each time they've done IVF (4 times- 3 pregnancies) so that there are no eggs or embryos sitting in a freezer somewhere. I understand where your concern may lie in other areas, but I'm just offering it up. Another couple I know of my same religious affiliation has now begun the adoption process for the same reason. Prayers for you and your husband. I also believe that God does not punish. Sin and pain are a result of man turning away from the way God intended things back in the garden. Man turned his back on God. God has never turned his back on man except for his own Son in order to save us. I pray that you find peace no matter the outcome of your struggle. Know that you are not alone, not only with those who face the same strife, but with God there to see your tears and the only one who can truly understand the love in your heart that you have for a child.


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I know exactly what you mean about not being able to mentally stop trying so hard. Even though I'm technically "on a break" right now, it pops into my head many times a day. And you know your body so well that you can't just ignore it anymore. And it's worse in the summer for me, as I'm not teaching right now. Even though I go to summer workshops and do online courses and book studies, the thoughts of having a baby or the what ifs keep popping up. It sucks and is not fair, I know. Sending hugs your way. 

Mummy2o: Sorry about the negative. I hate seeing that single line!!! I'm glad it's not getting you down, though. I admire your wanting a baby right now. Being a mother to a baby is exhausting! I hope you are eating well and getting enough sleep. I wish I would have listened to people who told me that after my kids were born. 

Melann: I love that picture! So precious! That's interesting about the IVF. To be honest, I don't know a lot about it. 

AFM: Waiting, just waiting, for good CM. I wish it would happen sooner than later, as we may be going on a little family vacation in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ProfWife

> Even though I'm technically "on a break" right now, it pops into my head many times a day. And you know your body so well that you can't just ignore it anymore. And it's worse in the summer for me, as I'm not teaching right now. Even though I go to summer workshops and do online courses and book studies, the thoughts of having a baby or the what ifs keep popping up.

This is exactly what I mean by there is no "off" switch. Plus, when you have to take timed supplements or medication, there's no such thing as not tracking. We took this month off of all supplements...and it has been nice...I'm still not pregnant apparently though.

BTW - Sending hugs back my fellow teacher...hoping you're enjoying your vacation!

When I read or hear the advice to "relax" - it puts MORE pressure on me, as if I'm doing something wrong...that it's my fault that I'm not pregnant yet. That if I could just "relax" then I'd get pregnant, but since I want a child so much, it won't happen. Most women I've talked to say the same thing. BTW - I'm certainly not just sitting around. I've been more active in more ways this summer than in the past several years.

Melann - This doc we're seeing tomorrow does a thing called "natural ivf" as well as traditional. No injectable meds (or Clomid/Letrozole only), egg retrieval each time, 1-2 only. That I would consider. 

By this time tomorrow I'll be in with the doctor. I have to say I'm a bit excited. I'm hoping a fresh perspective will give us some additional answers and help.


----------



## melann13

It is exciting profwife. I hope you love the doctor and you guys can feel like you have direction.


----------



## athena87

Profwife that is exciting. I hope that they help you get your bfp. I know what you mean about the just relax and it'll happen. I had people telling me that and I'm like I don't ovulate, I don't have periods, how is just relaxing going to help that. I know it's hard, I've been in your shoes. Wondering if it'll ever happen, but even though it felt like it was never going to happen I still had a little glimmer of hope, which increased when I started the Clomid because I did ovulate every cycle I was on it and I wouldn't be pregnant without it.


----------



## River54

I have heard some good things about natural IVF. It could take more tries though.
Hope the consult gives you some good options for you. It would be cheaper in a sense since no drug costs (or not many drug costs - regardless of the stim stuff, I still had to take progesterone and estrace after, and antibiotics for the few days of the procedure)
Good luck :)


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: Woohoo for summer, although it's halfway over for me. This summer has been relaxing and quiet, just like I wanted. I hope yours is going well. I also wish you good luck at the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## ProfWife

Athena - I have a friend who sounds like you. She hasn't started Clomid yet, though. I'm hoping she does because it doesn't appear anything is starting her cycles for her yet (gaining weight, etc.).

River - I'm already supposed to be on progesterone during LP. I took this month off it though (didn't want to track while we were out of town). My body is reacting JUST like how it does on pro, though. Really high daytime body temps (99+). Hasn't dropped off yet, though. Could also just be that I've been outside every day (mowing, weeding, etc.) in FL. 

momwithbabies - I KNOW! I head back first week of August, kids come back the next week. I'm already looking at what to do for lesson plans and putting them online. None too happy about that part! I've devoured several books, looking at a few more before the break is over. 


Side issue - I've heard that soy mimics estrogen. If that's true, then could consuming that in place of dairy products cause cycles to be messed up? I have a friend who has Celiac's disease but is also lactose intolerant. She has only had success with taking progesterone for 10 days to bring on her periods; her body won't start on its own. Knowing her diet, I'm afraid that might be causing the issues. Any thoughts?


----------



## athena87

Profwife I've actually been thinking you remind me of one of my friends. I think she is 35ish, she's been married since '08 and they've been ttc since '09/'10. She ovulates and has no issues, her dh's SA was normal. They have unexplained infertility. They did their first iui last year and it was unsuccessful. They are planning their second for this fall. They've tried fertility drugs with no success, not even a miscarriage. She said their next step is ivf if the next iui is unsuccessful since they feel they are running out of time.

As for the soy. It can definitely mess up your cycles. She may want to try something not soy based to see what happens. I know a lot of people had issues after taking soy isoflavones with regular cycles.


----------



## athena87

I wanted to share this, a friend shared it with me. It definitely hits the nail on the head for infertility.

"Imagine yourself dressed up in your finest clothes. You and your sweet husband are attending a dinner together in one of the nicest restaurants in town. You both have planned, waited and saved for this evening. To say the least, you are very excited! You and your husband arrive and the atmosphere is more than you expected. Everyone around you is having a good time. The chandeliers are sparkling, candles are glowing and sweet soft music is playing in the background. To your pleasant surprise you see others there you know. You are seated with them and in your heart you think there just couldn't be anything better! 

The table is just exquisite. Breathtaking really. The people at your table begin to talk to you in jolly conversation. You glance at the menu and you don't even know where to begin! You look over everything slowly and carefully, especially the dessert menu! All of your life you have been hearing about this restaurant's marvellous and divine desserts. Deep in your heart, you have been looking forward to enjoying dessert the most! 

Everyone at your table orders their food. For dessert they all order chocolate cake. You think, "Hey that sounds perfect. I'll have chocolate cake too please.

" The waiter nods in approval and quickly swifts off to put in your order. In the meantime, you are still enjoying the surroundings, the music and the company. You grab your husband's hand and sigh "Yes, life just couldn't get any better.

" The food comes and everything looks just pleasing. Some of the things you tasted you really love, some of the things you didn't. Either way, you know that dessert is on its way. That thought in and of itself is just exciting! Then you see him, your waiter! Your wonderful, blessed waiter with a silver tray full of plates of chocolate cake! He comes and starts handing out plates to those you know. You look at the cake and to put it simply, it looks just divine. You're even more excited now! The waiter comes to your side and then passes you and your husband. You are shocked and think there must be some mistake. you don't know what to do, but rather than make a fuss you think, "Just wait, I will get my chocolate cake soon too.

" Those that have their dessert are going on and on about how amazing the taste is. You smile, you are truly happy for them. Deep down you are anxious and their feelings only feed your curiosity and desire. Then you see the waiter again and think, "Ahhh, here he is." You notice that he starts handing out seconds and thirds to those that have already had their piece of cake. Your husband doesn't notice, he's busy chatting with the fellow next to him! Deep down though you get a sick feeling in the pit of your stomach. You know something is wrong, something is very, very wrong.

You ask the waiter, "Excuse me please. Where is my chocolate cake that I ordered"? The waiter just replies, "The baker has said that you must wait." He rushes off and not another word is said. Time goes on. You still enjoy the surroundings, the people and the conversations. All the while though, you can't get chocolate cake out of your mind. Time keeps creeping by and soon your husband notices too, "Where is our dessert?" You hold his hand and look into his loving eyes and think, "Even without chocolate cake, life is still good.

" Time, however, creeps and it creeps. At moments it seems like it has even stopped. It's getting late and people are noticing you haven't received your dessert yet. Questions start arising and you just don't know how to respond. You look around other tables and notice that people are also getting their third, fourth and fifth servings of dessert. "Why" is all you have to lean upon.

You notice that others have ordered things for dessert besides chocolate cake. There is cherry pie, brownie ice cream sundaes, raspberry cheesecakes and such. They seem just as pleased, if not more pleased with their desserts and you wonder, "Should I order cherry pie too"? You talk to the waiter and he simply says, "I'm sorry ma'am, you just need to be patient and wait.

" You are starting to burn inside. Despite all of your best efforts you are beginning to boil. You really want to jump on top of the table and stomp while shouting, "Where is my chocolate cake?" You don't though because you know that will get you no where! Instead you look around and notice that there are some that are refusing their chocolate cake. "It will make me fat" one says. "Ugh. I have enough already" another states. One woman, simply dumps her beautiful chocolate cake onto the floor. 

As you look deeper around you, you notice there are a few others that are waiting too. Your heart goes out to them. You smile and wish there was something more you could do. You know their pain and it hurts. It really hurts. 

Finally, the waiter comes and he has chocolate cake on that familiar beautiful silver platter...and he has enough for two. One for your husband and one for you! Your so elated with joy that you can't hardly stand it!!! You tell everyone at your table and they are just as happy for you. "We knew it would happen" they say. "You just needed to relax"! Little did they know that deep inside relaxing was the last thing you were feeling! You look at your husband. Tears are in both of your eyes. You carefully take a taste. It's such sweet, sweet perfection. You go to take another and just before you do the waiter comes and gently takes your plates away. "Something is wrong" he says. "Don't worry my dear, the time is soon.

" There's confusion. Sadness. Anger. Above all though, you are just deeply and truly heartbroken. Heartbroken to the very core. You don't know what to do. You turn to others for support. They cry with you and too ask why. You take a deep breath and find the strength to go on. You have been given the promise that you will receive dessert. It is just not understood as to when. You decide to put your full trust in the baker. You reach far inside within yourself and find the effort to ask your husband to dance.

He looks at you and smiles..."Yes, I would love to dance with you my dear one." You both get up, leave the table and set off to dance. 

As you are dancing, you get your bearings. You again begin to notice your surroundings. The beautiful surroundings that have so magically grabbed your attention in the first place. You remember the music, the sounds, the smell of the sweet flowers. You breath. That's all you can do. You breath and slowly begin to enjoy the moment again. Slowly, it all comes back to you. The things you love. Being with the person you love the most. The pains you have just felt are still there. Still vulnerable, but you feel life again. Yes, life is still good. 

After quite a few dances, you both decide it's time to sit at your table. People still have their desserts and their chocolate cakes. Your space is still empty. You decide, however, to really focus on those around you. In doing so you find more joy. The desire for dessert is still there- but it's manageable. Time moves on. 

Then suddenly, out of nowhere, your waiter appears. He has the biggest smile on his face. He is pleased to announce that you and your husband's dessert is finally here!! Your heart wells up with joy, but you're afraid too. You ask the waiter, "Will you take it away"? "No, this one was made especially for you.

" You smile back, hardly believing that this could be true or real. You look at it and it's not a dessert you have ever seen before. It's then that you realize that the baker has made a dessert with all of your favorite colors and flavors. Careful detail was lovingly taken into every consideration. "How did He know that this is exactly what I wanted"? The waiter just smiles and says, "Because he knows and loves you." If you look, you can see him there. You look and at the door, through the little round window you see a gentle man with tears in his eyes. He is grinning from ear to ear and looking at you and your husband. You can't hardly see anymore because of all of the happy tears. You whisper a big "Thank You" and in your heart you feel that this simple phrase will never be enough. 

You look at the people around you, they too have tears in their eyes. They too are smiling from ear to ear. Everything is so precious and tender now- even more so than when you first arrived here. It's then that you learn that the pains you have felt all along the way. The waiting, the crying, the agony. It's all been a special recipe to make this moment this much more wonderful and sacred. 

In your soul you take a deep breath and slowly let out a big sigh of gratitude. 

You grab your husband's hand and sigh again, "Yes, life just couldn't get any better."


----------



## ProfWife

And cue round one of tears for today...lol...over chocolate cake...

I like that though. Really does nail it.


----------



## athena87

Profwife- I bawl my eyes out everytime I read it. It describes the feelings so well. I posted it on fb after we announce our pregnancy so people knew the struggle we had been through and a few people I had never known had issues or were still trying replied to it and shared it.


----------



## melann13

That's really beautiful, albeit gut wrenching, Athena. I would not consider us to be LTTC, but we were married for 5yrs when we started trying, lost our first and then 6mos until another BFP. I am not trying to say I understand the pain of LTTC, but I've had a taste.
Soy can mimic clomid for some. I had it cause problems. I tried Soy Isoflavones (available at Health stores) in lieu of clomid when my cycles were weird after my MC. Instead of moving O up a bit, it delayed it a week. (I took it CD1-5 as one would do with clomid). I was rather upset and AF that cycle (following the delayed O) was REALLY bad. AF is always bad for me, kind of incapacitating, but that month I seriously considered the ER. However, each of my cycles after that nasty one had O on day 15. I only did the soy that one time and it made things bad, but for me it also seemed to kickstart everything.


----------



## pathos

Ow the cake analogy <3. 

well, I never relaxed, and it was my 6th trial of soy. 
I think very mechanical. one egg and one sperm meets and implants, voila! .. this is how babies are made. Thus, i used opks not to miss the eggs. And it can happen under most stressed conditions, i.e. mass and millitarized rape, so I dont buy relax and enjoy approach.


----------



## Lazydaisys

There's another good apology about going holiday to a dream destination.You are going on a flight you flight is delayed and then bags go missing etc.

Everybody's journey is different. I'm glad I go to experience a bfp but then so sad to have it taken away from me. So sad for husband. Then I thought I'd be pregnant by due date. Now we are going for ivf. 

I cannot cope with anybody telling me to relax and it will happen. I have to walk away so I don't explore especially if it's a very fertile friend of mine. It didn't. I relaxed for my whole first year of ttc. I went off the pill for 6 months before that and was careless. There is obviously an issue. 3 years! No baby! 

Best of luck to all the ttcers this month xxxx

I will be steering away from soya. I thought it might help thicken my lining but I'll just stick to normal milk oh yeah and relaxing but obviously that worksXx


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## Lazydaisys

My Ipad always changes my words. I obviously didn't mean apology or explore!!!!!

I will do what ever it takes it get my cake. If it takes convincing dh I will do my very best xx


----------



## ProfWife

Lazy - I hate that about the iPad, too. :) Why is your husband against IVF? Is it just the giving up of the dream of lack of assistance (because up to that point you still have "nature" causing egg to meet sperm)? Is there a modified IVF he'd consider?


We just got back from the RE. I. Love. Him. I'm sad that we won't be doing anything really for cycle #22 for us. I should start AF tonight or tomorrow. I was hoping to immediately start treatment. Instead, I had 10 vials of blood drawn (no, that is not a typo) and an ultrasound done. 

Drumroll....NO PCOS! It is officially off the table for me! 

On the downside, he thinks I might have endometriosis. My sister had it REALLY bad, and he found a small patch of free fluid on the ultrasound. It wasn't in an area that would interfere with the egg/sperm, but that doesn't mean I don't have endometrial lesions in other spots which could be affecting it. 

Plan right now is to wait until my bloodwork comes back in and hubby gets his third semen analysis done. I am to follow a high protein, low carb diet and exercise 30 minutes every day (not for weight loss but to ensure I'm getting enough blood flow to uterus and ovaries). Once all our results are in, we'll decide on options. He's already listed letrozole, ovidrel and IUI as potential. However, he said that given our ages, he sees no reason why this should be a long process once we know I'm producing good eggs and that they can get where they need to go. 

So, that's my RE update.


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## ProfWife

I'd already started a gym routine - 2 days one week, 3 days the next...I've been upped to 30 minutes a day, at least 5 days a week (all if I can). On the bright side, I know I can run a 5K twice in a row (did it yesterday and today). I think I'm just going to maintain that during the rest of the summer. Then I can switch back and forth between that and my videos during the school year. I'm already feeling a little kick in my step (and I'm sleeping through the night again).


----------



## momwithbabies

Yay for no PCOS! I bet you are relieved. Sorry about the possible endo. That's no fun. I'm glad you got a lot out of this visit...you're one step closer:)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I'm sorry. :hugs: . I wish it would just happen for you as well. It's hard not to hold out for miracles. I believe the RE will be able to help and I really believe it will happen for you. It won't matter how you got it once you have your miracle. You're doing all you can and it will be good to get some help. I know how much you want it and I know how great you will be. As for the soy, ClandestineTX told me a bit about it before. I do think it can mess up a cycle. Perhaps she will be around to explain it soon. I'm glad the RE appointment went well! It's great to have a plan. 

@Lazydaisys I don't want either of you to lose hope. It sucks, and is unfair, and a whole list of other things that may be a bit too much to post. ;) I'm sorry that things are not working out right now. I'm hopeful that you will find something out at your appointment. I hope your husband comes around to ivf if that's what you want to do. I understand the feeling of being open to doing anything possible. 

@momwithbabies :hugs: I don't want to step on anyone's toes about religion or feelings about it. I hope you and ProfWife don't punish yourself too harshly for taking birth control. I honestly don't believe it is punishment. The birth control could cause issues with fertility (which they should make more clear when people start taking it), but I don't believe either of you or anyone else is wrong or should be punished for taking it. Just think of all of the women who have to take it for health reasons. They should not be punished and neither should either of you. :hugs: I think we always try to find some reason to blame ourselves. I blame myself for not trying earlier. I wish we had started trying when I was in my early 20s, but we were finishing university and trying to get everything sorted. It's unfair for us to blame ourselves these ways though. I hope it happens soon!

@pathos I've always wished for a vision of the future. I could rest easier and be more patient if I knew everything would work out.


----------



## pathos

ProfWife yay for no pcos, and I m glad that you have a nice new plan out there and i truly hope it will bring you your BFP.

River54, It's Friday. Since you have a pea in your ticker, I guess you saw your little one? :happydance:??


----------



## RaeChay

River! Updates! :)


----------



## River54

lol - yes - got to see the little peanut! saw the heart beating and he measured fine! Strong beat of 140 and almost 7mm! (We decided to go with 'he/him' etc for a while, because I don't like 'it'...then maybe switch to 'she/her' etc for a bit...until we find out later on)

So, the fs was pleased with everything, and told us to come back at 10 weeks, and if things looks good then, we'd be released. They are setting us up with an OB in the same building, sounds like we'd have an intro appt with them before the 10 week scan maybe - i dunno. 

I have to continue all meds til 10 weeks...crinone - how I hate your discharge...

Both of us are still trying to come to terms with me being actually pregnant. We've been trying for a long time, never gotten a positive, so now it just seems odd...can't really describe it. We are just hoping this peanut will be born and healthy :) I don't think either of us will start discussing names seriously until a few more months - OH said it will be easier to come to terms with it all when we see more of a baby shape instead of the small blob we've currently seen. OH is currently calling me 'expecting...impatiently'


----------



## melann13

Profwife, your new doc and options sound amazing!

I also came to peace after my MC and TTC that we WOULD have a baby. I had talked to DH about adoption before and while he was open he would tell me that we would have a baby and not to worry etc. I finally said that I wanted to SERIOUSLY discuss it so that in my mind I could be confident that we WOULD have children. Some how. We sat down, we talked about it. We talked about international vs domestic. We talked about age... all those things.While TTC was still stressful it gave my heart peace to know that we were on the same page and someday I WOULD be a mom.


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## ProfWife

River - That is great news! Congrats again!

Melann - We've had a similar conversation. We're looking into what it would take to get the home studies done and such in the spring if we still aren't pregnant.


----------



## momwithbabies

Congratulations, River!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

:happydance::cloud9:Great news river


----------



## mummy2o

That's great news River.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@River54 Congrats. Let me know when I should add you to the pregnancy thread. 

@RaeChay Let me know when you want me to add you to the pregnancy thread as well.


AFM We're watching Gravity. It's pretty neat so far.


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hi, ladies. I had o type pain in my right ovary yesterday and EWCM with a blood tinged color to it. BD'd yesterday and hope to more tonight and tomorrow. I said several prayers at church today, yet again, for this to be our month. We shall see.

Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

It has been a while! I've been stalking but haven't had access to the internet privately so I could respond when I wanted to! 

Great news for you River! And I'm sure there was another one I missed along the way as well. Sorry about that.

I'm still TTC but with no real news. Finally found time to go to the doctor again - trying a different one this time. I went to a fertility specialist directly this time to try to send a message to DH that I am serious about getting medical help with this since it hasn't happened naturally in the 2.5 years since I came off the pill (with a few months is randomly using condoms). 

I've updated my journal with all my bits for those who stalk me.

Hoping to get back into a positive mood now that I'm back in my normal routine. 

Thinking of you all!!


----------



## mummy2o

FX for you MOB. Hopefully this WILL be your month.

Newbie good luck on the change of doctor. Hopefully it will make your DH see sense. Men are so oblivious at times and don't understand what we go through.

AFM AF due tomorrow, BFN today. Starting a new diet Wednesday just due to being to busy to prepare things before then.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Update

I'm super excited because I start my first ivf next cycle. Dh is onboard

Hoping this summer amounts to good things. Hope everybody is doing ok? 

Xxxx


----------



## momwithbabies

Lazy: I'm so happy for you! That's awesome news! Fingers crossed for next cycle!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@RaeChay Gravity was really good. It had an interesting story and great visuals. You should watch it!

@momwithbabies Good luck! I hope this is your month.

@newbie2013 I'm glad to hear from you again. I really hope this specialist has more plans for you after the testing. I'm sending loads of luck and positive vibes to you. 

@mummy2o Good luck on your diet. What changes are you making?

@Lazydaisys Yay for IVF!! I'm so happy for you and can't wait for exciting news!


AFM I had my appointment with the specialist. It was good and mostly what I wanted it to be. He seems very professional, intelligent, and caring. This was definitely a change and something that I really wanted in my high risk case. He answered all 3 pages of my questions! HA! We wanted a solid plan and I feel like this is a good plan. He says we can try again!! We are ultimately optimistic, but obviously still nervous. 

Overview:
-We could start trying at six months, but one year would give us better odds. We are all for having the best odds. We may start at nine months since it took so long the first time. 
-I'll start taking baby Aspirin and extra Folic Acid at least 3 months before we start trying. (I will not have to take Heparin shots as of now.)
-I'll have an early ultrasound to match dating as we could have a smaller baby.
-I'll have steroid shots for baby's lungs, head, etc. at 24 weeks.
-I'll continue to see my OBGYN and also see him. I will start seeing him every other week at some point and then more than that the farther along I am.
-I'll have more appointments after 20 weeks. 
-I'll monitor my blood pressure, weight, urine, etc. for any changes at home daily. He will write me a prescription for the urine sticks. 
-I'll have more ultrasounds, non-stress tests, fluid checks, blood tests, umbilical cord (blood flow) checks, and growth checks especially in second half. 
-I'll deliver at 32 weeks if severe pre-eclampsia develops. I'll deliver immediately if HELLP develops. I'll deliver at 37 weeks if mild pre-eclampsia or nothing develops. 
-I'll get to try vaginal again unless it's an emergency. I should be able to get an epidural this time as long as my blood platelet levels are good. 
-50% chance that I'll develop any form of pre-eclampsia again. This could range from mild to severe. (I like to think of the 50% chance that maybe I won't develop it!)
-10% chance that I'll develop HELLP again. However, he said I have very low odds of stroke, seizure, or organ failure (or getting as bad again) because I will be so heavily monitored.
-10% chance of placental abruption. (This is obviously the most scary part.)


----------



## newbie2013

Lazy - Awesome news!!!!!!! Super happy for you and crossing all my fingers and toes for you. I'm so happy your Dh is on board! Best of luck. I look forward to hearing your updates.

Hopeful - what an amazingly comprehensive plan! This doc sounds perfect for you. He sounds like he's considering everything that you've got concerns about and has an answer for them. I'm so happy that you've got a plan and can start trying again in the near future. Big hugs!


----------



## ProfWife

Lazy...it's quite a process. Praying for you as you take this step.

Hopeful...I'm glad you have the plan in place. I'm surprised they still advised a year. I'm sure this time you'll find you'll be okay. Definitely peace of mind that you'll be watched so carefully.

AFM...all our tests are in, but our appointment isn't until the 30th to go over results. Hubby will be leaving town the next week. That will be the week I'm testing. I told him I will NOT tell him if we are pregnant over the phone. So, he will just have to wait for coming home. Lol


----------



## kksy9b

Hopeful- your doctor sounds amazing! I am so happy that you have a full and comprehensive plan from the beginning, which I am sure will help take some of the stress away while you are trying. I know that you will have your rainbow baby in your arms soon :hugs:


----------



## River54

Hopeful - I am glad you have a details plan and that he answered all your questions! Must be a good feeling to start soon, and to be monitored so closely this time!


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: I am happy that the ball has started rolling for you. I'm keeping you in my thoughts. 

ProfWife: I'm hoping you get that positive next week! That would be awesome!

Newbie: I'm glad you are back and bring some of that positive attitude over here:) I need it for sure!

Mummy2o: Sorry about AF's impending arrival. I know it sucks. Good luck on your new diet. I need to start eating better as well. I am a lover of good food and a good glass or two of wine! 

AFM: I don't know where I am in my cycle. Had EWCM yesterday, but luckily got BD in. I am just hanging out and happy that my husband is off all next week. Trying to convince him to go in a quick getaway or camping, but he's not too keen on it since we are scrimping just to get by. Camping is cheap, so I'm trying to work that angle. And no AF so it's the best time to go:)


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks MWB! I figured out a while ago that I need to do my best to stay positive otherwise I'll end up curled on the floor in a dark room crying my eyes out. It is going to be harder than ever this year since two of my good friends left the country for jobs elsewhere, one is pregnant (happy for her but she's got less time for me) and the other is planning her wedding. That's my whole support base here. Thank God I've got you guys. Don't know what I'd do without you!! Mwah!


----------



## ProfWife

Momwithbabies - I am the one who isn't the camper on our side. I like the mountains. I enjoy hiking. But I despise camping. We're renting a cabin next weekend...can't wait!

(Oh, and we're 3 weeks from testing week basically...I'll likely know by August 6th - My report date for the school year.)


----------



## momwithbabies

Newbie: That's tough. I hate when friends move away. As I get older, it seems like I have fewer and fewer friends.

ProfWife: While I'm excited to go back to school, the kid part of me is saying nooooooooo! I don't want to have to wear a bra again (daily, anyways). We report back August 11th. You blink and summer is gone. A cabin sounds lovely! I would go anywhere at this point.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I break up from school next Friday. I'm so happy about that, although I do love my class and they have to move on o next class. I'm looking forward to getting loads done this summer and also relaxing with coffees and cake. We go back to school the start of September.

I openly admit I only have a few friends. Probably 3 true friends and quite a few acquaintances,-ok to hang out with but I wouldn't tell them my secrets. I've always been like that. I quite like my own company which is a bit weird too. I love day trips and clothes shopping by myself. Chilled out days in the house. I've even thought about holidaying alone and just taking some good books. It's also true when you get older most your friends are busy with their children and I do get sick of either not being invited to pay dates with friends and their children or worse still being invited!!! Lttc Depression is definitely socially debilitating! Once I get my baby I will be the life and sole of the party- if I'm not too busy lol xxx


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## KatyW

I am happy that your doctor is good, Hopeful, and you can start TTC soon. It sounds like you are doing really well. :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I really like the doctor so far. He went over a basic plan and then went into more detail as I was asking questions. I really wanted a solid, comprehensive plan! I'm sorry your friends are moving away. I really appreciate all of you ladies. We'll always be here for you!

@ProfWife I really hope all is well this time. I have been working on yoga and meditation lately. I'm trying to think positively and believe that I can do it. It's helping so far. He said we could try at six months after the delivery, but that one year after delivery would be better. We may start in December since that will be nine months after the delivery and it might take a while anyway. I REALLY hope you get your BFP. I hope your results are good too.

@kksy9b Thanks! I really hope so. 

@River54 I don't think I could do it again if we didn't have a good plan and if I wasn't going to be monitored closely. It was such a scary experience. I am excited to start soon. 

@momwithbabies Thanks! I hope you have a great week with your husband being home. Could you go on a day trip or to a cool place close to home? That's what we do sometimes when we can't or don't want to go very far. Good luck to you! I hope this is your month!

@Lazydaisys I have more acquaintances than close friends. My husband is truly my best friend. We have always been a private couple and usually never share anything with others. I appreciate having all of you ladies!

@RaeChay I'm going to start the baby Aspirin and extra folic acid as soon as August starts. I'm ready to go. We will probably start trying in December, although we may start in November if my cycle starts at the end of the month. I am definitely eager. I plan to continue to lose weight/tone up, keep up with my new yoga/meditation routine, and focus on health and relationships. I also sort of want to do something cool while we wait. (I know this is sinister, but I do worry about the chance that something could happen to me. I hope they would never let me get in that bad of shape again, but I feel like there are certain things I want to do before...anything bad might happen. So we might try to go on a big vacation or do something else that we have put off.) That also relates to my new philosophy of living every day. I want to appreciate each day and to use it to its fullest potential even if it's just giving my dog lots of time to walk. 

@KatyW Thanks!


----------



## newbie2013

Dh has booked his appointment for Thursday at 11 and I'm booked in for an HSG on the same day at 3pm. Nervous, but pleased that the ball is rolling properly again.

Ladies, question for you - have you had an HSG? If so, were you sedated for it in any way? They wanted me to be, but everything I've read has suggested that there would be pain not much greater than bad period cramps. Hoping to get opinions/advice.

Thanks!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm glad you like your doctor and he's taken the time to explain everything to you hopeful. 

I'm on the Dukan diet. Not going to badly so far. Been hectic though this end, with various court days and solicitors to meet and get to. So been neglecting this forum a bit. I'll make up for it in time.


----------



## River54

I've had the HSG done. It was only recommended to have a couple tylenol/advil beforehand and have started antibiotics. I did, but it was still pretty painful for about 30 sec. For me the pain was more than just bad period cramps. I kept saying very loudly ow ow ow, and OH nearly passed out because I was in pain. He sat down, it was basically over and the nurse and I had a good chuckle about it.
The radiologist showed us on the screen the dye and where it went, so we could also see that the tubes were clear.
Some people don't get much pain at all (the lucky ones) Good luck to you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats River on such a great U/S! I think the way you feel about it FINALLY working out for you is exactly how I would feel if I ever had a BFP stick.

@Hopeful, I still stalk! Just infrequently due to work and not very much time for replies. I am SO glad to hear about your follow-up. It sounds like your doctor knows exactly what he's doing and I believe you are in stellar hands. I so have my FX for you! 

The thing with soy... it mimics estrogen. Estrogen should peak just before ovulation (like 1-3 days pre-O, see chart here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estrogen#mediaviewer/File:Estradiol_during_menstrual_cycle.png). Estrogens also inhibit FSH synthesis and release (which should peak CD 2-4), so taking it like Clomid/Femara would likely delay ovulation in most women. If one takes it, I would think it would be better to take it so it falls on the days you'd naturally expect it to be higher before ovulation. Just my guess, though, remembering that I'm almost not that kind of doctor, researcher not a clinician.



ProfWife said:


> So far, negatives. about 12 dpo.
> 
> Looks like we're not getting our miracle this month. First RE appointment is scheduled for Wednesday. We were hoping to be able to cancel the appointment due to a positive, but it looks like that's not going to be the case. :-/ I don't know why I keep holding out for miracles like this...if this RE can't help us get pregnant by the end of the year, I am thinking of giving up.

Your RE report sounds so good. I am an atheist, but still understand the ethical issues surrounding IVF. I'm not sure I even want to see an RE for testing (and remember, I'm a research scientist), because I never wanted trying to have a baby to be like someone's science project. It feels foreign to me, even though it should feel familiar - which is just weird. I've decided that there's no right or wrong way to feel about TTC/ STC. Whether or not someone is willing to subject themselves to any interventions (if at all) really is one of the most personal thing ever. I hope something you are willing to try works for you, I really do. :hugs:



momwithbabies said:


> I'm so sorry, ProfWife. It sucks to do everything possible and still nothing. I've had the same type of feelings about birth control, being that I was on it and wasn't supposed to be because I'm Catholic. I still feel guilty about it and wish I would have had the courage to just let things be. I'm not judging anyone here that has used birth control, but part of me feels like I'm being punished for using it. I know that's the wrong attitude to have, but I see where you're coming from on that. Those thoughts come to me when I'm at my lowest. I hope you cheer up soon and God gets you through this. I'm with you on the IVF thing as well. Plus, I don't think I could afford it anyway. This fertility issue stuff is expensive!!! I'm 31 and hear my clock ticking as well. Time goes by so fast.

Again with the ethics being universal. I also blame myself for BC and feel like my choices are responsible for my current hormone imbalances that seem to be responsible for my body's failings. It's exactly the way that you two feel - just not about God for me - just about this must be my fault, some how. I think it's completely normal, while at the same time, completely unfair that anyone should ever feel bad about trying to be responsible. More :hugs:



ProfWife said:


> Mummy2o...could you please explain how exactly a woman who has been yearning for a baby "stops" mentally TTC? That's just like telling me "just relax and it will happen." Sadly, there is no "off" button for wanting a child. There is no way to really ignore when your fertile days hit once you know what they are and the signs. I know you mean well, but there is no way to shut that off when you have been struggling to conceive for almost 2 years. Even if I "gave up"... I think I'd always still try until I hit menopause.

^^^Amen to this! 

AFM... CD 1 of cycle 21. And third cycle with 5 mg Femara and 100 mg of Progesterone after ovulation. I am desperately trying to sign on for my doctor's optimism that this is a "when" and not an "if." She was really ecstatic about the two faint BFPs I had the 2 cycles prior to this last one (which just seemed like a dud from the beginning, can't really explain it). I'm just so horribly pessimistic at this point, it just seems like I've been doing this forever with no real success. Trying to remind myself that even <24 hours, a BFP is still a sign that it is possible. Trying to treat each cycle as if it could really be the one and at the same time, keeping busy with my day job. :hugs: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I found the hsg like intense period pain/cramp for about five seconds. I soon as I started to think this is getting a bit too intense- it stopped. I reminded myself that child birth would be a lot worse. I took a 2 strong pain killers a hour before. I went home after for two hours and then went back to work. Hope it goes well for you. Xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

I think we all worry about whether we did something wrong. Sometimes I really wish I'd not taken the pill for all those years . I mainly took it because I had bad skin. Taking the pill probably masked my thyroid and hormone imbalance issues that only came to light through ttc. There's no point worrying as what is done is done. Dh is against ivf and testing and basically anybody getting involved in our ttc business, me chatting on here. He just desperately wants it to happen naturally. I do too, but I'm all about making things happen and I'll do what it takes. Dh has agreed to give it a go but he has realised that it might not be what we planned. If we get a baby we won't even think twice about our decision. 

Hope all the ladies still waiting for baby's from May 2013 get their sticky bfps soon xx


----------



## pathos

hopeful, i am so happy for you. + your doctor seems to cover everything wow, so lucky. 

newbie, good luck with the hsg, and i hope you and your hb receives good news.


----------



## newbie2013

Depending on what DH's doc says, we might cancel the HSG appointment. DH is convinced that his doc is going to give him a "magic" pill that will instantly boost his boys and result in pregnancy. (is there such a thing?? :shrug: ) If that's the result of the appointment at 11, then we will probably postpone of ANOTHER cycle. If that's the case, let's home for another short cycle.

In other news, I was doing some really late (lol!) spring cleaning and found some OPKs that I thought I'd finished. Might just pee on some sticks this month, too :haha:

I agree with the feeling of doing something wrong in my past. I was on and off bcp for a LONG time until my body finally rejected them over two years ago. I can't regret doing it because I am so pleased I didn't fall pregnant during that time with someone who isn't my husband. 

I think we are all working towards our goals of being mothers and I hope we all achieve our goals before too long. We've seen each other through so many highs and many more lows and I know we will continue to be a support for each other whenever we need it. I've seen friends with positivity and gratitude comments on facebook recently. I am eternally grateful to each of you who post or have posted to this group. You are remarkable women and I am lucky to have stumbled upon this group way back at the beginning.


----------



## ProfWife

Newbie - does your insurance cover the HSG? If so, I'd go ahead and do it. Even if there is a "magic pill," it takes 90 days to see most meds work as that's about how long it takes men to actually produce new sperm from start to finish. So, it wouldn't be an instantaneous cure all for the month. HSGs can also sort of "clean out" small adhesions and barriers that can't be seen on the screen. So, it could really only help. In most cases, doctors say you're a slight bit more fertile for the first 3 months following an HSG. 

Unless your DH is really adamant, I'd go ahead and go through with the test.

Oh, and the only advice I would give is to make sure you take a pain reliever like Advil about 20-30 minutes beforehand and remember to take deep breaths. The cramping does hurt pretty badly, but it's for such a short amount of time that it's bearable. I had some cramping afterwards, but it was really mild. The saline infusion ultrasound I had done hurt MUCH worse and took much longer. My HSG was maybe 5-10 minutes long.


----------



## newbie2013

Not sure if insurance covers the HSG, but to be honest, I'd prefer the insurance doesn't know about it because of the stipulation that it does not cover any pregnancy resulting from fertility treatment. Fortunately, it is reasonably affordable here, so I don't mind paying for it and not claiming on my insurance at all. 

Every time I think about it on my own, I'm convinced that I NEED to do it. Every time I talk to him, I change my mind. (sigh)


----------



## kksy9b

newbie- i dont think ive ever heard of insurance not covering a pregnancy resulting from fertility treatments. have you asked them why it is like that? seems fishy


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm sending loads of luck with you on Thursday! I hope it all goes well and that the results lead to some answers. I hope you get the HSG if you want it. It will be worth checking everything out and will feel like a step forward. Being more fertile for three months afterwards would be a bonus too. Yay for finding opks. We are so lucky to have you too! You have been so compassionate and sweet to me. I cannot wait until we can all celebrate our goals too!

@mummy2o Is everything going better with the court dates and solicitors? I hope it all works out soon. 

@ClandestineTX Thanks! I'm off to your journal soon! I'm CD 3. We can be cycle buddies this time even though we won't be trying yet. I'm still tracking everything to have an average for the future and to track ovulation and lp. Your doctor is right! I'm optimistic for you as well. You have had BFPs before. I think the Femara and the Progesterone will help next time and we will celebrate your dark BFP. My fingers remain crossed for you!

@Lazydaisys Men can be a bit insecure about letting others into personal issues. I wouldn't share my personal issues with people "in real life", but I am sooo glad to be able to share with you all here. You all know a ton more than others! We wanted things to go naturally and easily. My husband always dreaded the idea of us having to see someone when we were trying. Now we have to work with a Maternal-Fetal Specialist, we will have lots more to do, and people already know of our loss and I can only imagine what they will think in a future pregnancy. However, it will be worth it. Anything will be worth a healthy baby! We can probably all agree on that. I told him to think of the specialist as just another doctor, but one who is specially trained and who will be much better. One that we need. That could be true for you with IVF and testing. You will both be so glad once you have a baby and the extra work will be worth it. I can't wait until you get your BFP!

@pathos Thanks. I'm glad we have a good plan.

@ProfWife How are you?


----------



## newbie2013

Ok, so DH's doc said there's nothing wrong with him so I'm going ahead (nervously) with the HSG. I will keep you posted.

As for the insurance - I know! It sucks, but I've read the policy several times and it mentions it more than once. It specifically excludes IVF, but I don't know how broad their meaning of "fertility treatments of any kind" is. I will investigate more.

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## newbie2013

Yay! It's done!! Pain was minimal until he squeezed more contrast through to unblock the bi-lateral tubal block. Yep, that's right, both sides were completely blocked and are now both unblocked. Thankfully the pain wasn't much worse than normal cramps but felt different. There's no dtd until tomorrow night but that's fine by me. 

Fingers crossed that does the trick and I'll be posting about a bfp before too long.

Feeling very relieved.


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news newbie!! Fingers crossed your BFP is on the way soon!!


----------



## River54

great news!


----------



## RaeChay

Wow both tubes blocked!! FX for some exciting news very soon! What does DH think?!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Fab news newbie hoping your bfp is on its way x


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks ladies. I haven't told DH that the cramps have come back. We're out with people (with two gorgeous twin girls) and I'm keeping it to myself. 

DH thinks it is a bit freaky! But he understands now why nothing has happened yet. I justtold him it is still not a guarantee (but the chances are better!)


----------



## ProfWife

That is a really weird stipulation. Ours covers no treatments, but will cover investigations and medical procedures related to finding an underlying cause. However, iui, iui related ultrasounds, ivf and all meds are not covered.


AFM, I'm doing well. Opk went positive today! We are on vacation in the mountains right now. . Will be back in a few days... Baby dust to all! ;-)


----------



## pathos

oh both tubes :dohh: well, now that they are unblocked :spermy: gonna discover some untouched land and hurra conquer the golden egg shortly. FX


----------



## mummy2o

That's great news newbie. Hopefully you'll get your BFP shortly now everything can pass :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@newbie: FX for your HSG.

@Lazydaisys: I made an exception for the Femara and progesterone because 60+ day cycles were almost literally driving me mad. I am, even as a professional scientist, really against going to a fertility specialist. I completely support other people doing it, if they feel it's right for them, and can't even really explain it - just feels like the wrong choice for me. The idea of it, even in theory, makes me feel completely violated and exposed. I guess what I'm saying is that I understand your DH's desire to do this "naturally" - and I hope for all our sakes, it's possible - knowing that in some cases (even mine) it isn't without intervention of some sort.

CD 4, Cycle 21 here... and not much going on. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Clandestine I do feel violated and exposed. I'm terrified 
of hospital and I'm extremely nervous about being put to sleep and having my eggs retrieved. (People rooting around up there whilst I'm asleep.) I always queue for the one cubical at the gym because I'm such a prude. I'm just going to put my feelings aside because I'm hoping the outcome will be worth it. I have to pretend I'm cool about it as if say I say I'm nervous or worried my dh will say let's not do it and put ourselves through this, in 12 months time we will more than likely still be childless and then be thinking of ivf again. I still can't even believe this is happening to me. :-( 
I went for an hour long ivf meeting today so I'm feeling overwhelmed. Xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lazydaisys said:


> Clandestine I do feel violated and exposed. I'm terrified
> of hospital and I'm extremely nervous about being put to sleep and having my eggs retrieved. (People rooting around up there whilst I'm asleep.) I always queue for the one cubical at the gym because I'm such a prude. I'm just going to put my feelings aside because I'm hoping the outcome will be worth it. I have to pretend I'm cool about it as if say I say I'm nervous or worried my dh will say let's not do it and put ourselves through this, in 12 months time we will more than likely still be childless and then be thinking of ivf again. I still can't even believe this is happening to me. :-(
> I went for an hour long ivf meeting today so I'm feeling overwhelmed. Xx

Massive :hugs: honey! I can imagine. You can always come here to us, because we will support you even if you are scared/ violated/ exposed, but still want to press on! I hope you get your baby!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm CD10 and dtd last night. A bit of pain post HSG but not too bad. Feeling much better today although I'm procrastinating terribly. I really should be getting ahead of my studies before work starts up again, but everything is distracting me today - facebook, bnb, I even washed clothes! (I hate any kind of housework!!). 

Hope this is a great cycle for you Clande!


----------



## Lazydaisys

It's oh so quiet on here! :-( how is everybody?? Xxx


----------



## momwithbabies

It has been quiet. I hope you are doing okay as well.

We got back yesterday from a terrific few days away! We went to Six Flags Over Texas and Hurricane Harbor. I loved it!!! I'm feeling down today, as reality is settling back in. AF should be here around Friday. At least she didn't show up at the water park.


----------



## melann13

Yay Newbie! So glad the HSG was so obviously worth it!

AFM little one is 6mos old, has two teeth and a complete joy. I'm working on job prospects beginning Aug 2015, so crazy to me that in academia I have to plan that far out, but I'm very thankful that I have secured employment through May.


----------



## ProfWife

momwithbabies - going to wait until the weekend to test? 

We just got back from vacation in the mountains. I was getting worried as I wasn't seeing the progression of opks. However, on our way there and the day after we arrived, BOOM, DARK opks. So, it likely happened over the weekend away. Now, we wait. I go back to work next week for pre-planning, AND hubby is out of town for a work trip. So, he'll be out of town when I'm testing. I ordered my online cheapies to test. I'm saving my ClearBlue digital for confirmation.

Crossing fingers for a vacation baby! :)


----------



## newbie2013

I'm all good. Haven't dtd again but hope to tonight. I'm really tired, though. Had a brilliant 3 hour online interactive lecture/discussion this morning, but slept late and had to get up early for the lecture. Worth it but tired now.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Fingers crossed pro-wife. Xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

momwithbabies said:


> It has been quiet. I hope you are doing okay as well.
> 
> We got back yesterday from a terrific few days away! We went to Six Flags Over Texas and Hurricane Harbor. I loved it!!! I'm feeling down today, as reality is settling back in. AF should be here around Friday. At least she didn't show up at the water park.

You were in my backyard!!! (well, almost)

FX for you this time around.



melann13 said:


> Yay Newbie! So glad the HSG was so obviously worth it!
> 
> AFM little one is 6mos old, has two teeth and a complete joy. I'm working on job prospects beginning Aug 2015, so crazy to me that in academia I have to plan that far out, but I'm very thankful that I have secured employment through May.

I understand what you mean about the advance planning! I defend in a few months and am already worried about mid-year employment prospects! 

I cannot believe your LO is already 6 months old, I remember when you got your BFP! 



ProfWife said:


> momwithbabies - going to wait until the weekend to test?
> 
> We just got back from vacation in the mountains. I was getting worried as I wasn't seeing the progression of opks. However, on our way there and the day after we arrived, BOOM, DARK opks. So, it likely happened over the weekend away. Now, we wait. I go back to work next week for pre-planning, AND hubby is out of town for a work trip. So, he'll be out of town when I'm testing. I ordered my online cheapies to test. I'm saving my ClearBlue digital for confirmation.
> 
> Crossing fingers for a vacation baby! :)

FX! I hope the vacation was the boost you needed to get your baby!



newbie2013 said:


> I'm all good. Haven't dtd again but hope to tonight. I'm really tired, though. Had a brilliant 3 hour online interactive lecture/discussion this morning, but slept late and had to get up early for the lecture. Worth it but tired now.
> 
> How's everyone else?

My FX are super crossed for you! I think you have such a great chance this time!

AFM... CD 7... weird fertile signs despite last day of Femara. Research tells me it's normal, actually likely a good sign of rapidly maturing follicles stimulated by FSH. All I can do is keep my fingers crossed. This is probably the best chance I've had in awhile, my first of the last three I think I'm willing to go with meds - so I need this to work out before I contemplate quitting TTC forever in Oct.


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife said:


> momwithbabies - going to wait until the weekend to test?
> 
> We just got back from vacation in the mountains. I was getting worried as I wasn't seeing the progression of opks. However, on our way there and the day after we arrived, BOOM, DARK opks. So, it likely happened over the weekend away. Now, we wait. I go back to work next week for pre-planning, AND hubby is out of town for a work trip. So, he'll be out of town when I'm testing. I ordered my online cheapies to test. I'm saving my ClearBlue digital for confirmation.
> 
> Crossing fingers for a vacation baby! :)


I'm happy that you ovulated! That always makes you feel better to know there is a chance. I hope you get that vacation baby!

AFM: I will not be testing unless I'm a week late. Since I have no confirmed ovulation, I'm not holding on to much hope. Plus, there's a lot of issues going on right now that may mean we are done with our baby dreams. I'm sad, which is probably my PMS, but I'll write about it later. My phone is driving me nuts.


----------



## momwithbabies

I'm writing this because I need to vent. I am not asking for pity, I just need to write something. Maybe a journal is a good idea.

My husband is going back on his anxiety medication:( He feels defeated about it. He hates the idea of being on meds the rest of his life. He was doing so well without it, then his work triggered it again. It makes me sad to see my husband freaking out over irrational fears, as it is paralyzing. He doesn't want to go back to work because he can't handle the stress right now. He was crying in my arms the other day. It breaks my heart, and I pray the medicine will help again. 

The medicine is $600 every 3 months!!! Our finances are hanging on a thread. He is going to call the doctor and see if there are any other options. We can't afford that right now. But he has to get treatment. 

The medicine affects TTC tremendously. He has a very low libido when he is on it. It's been so nice this last 6 months or so because he wanted me again. I know that is selfish, but I love being intimate with him. And the medicine makes it hard for him to ejaculate, which of course affects TTC.

He is calling the doctor tomorrow to schedule an appointment. He's already taking his left over Cymbalta. TTC may have to be let go for a while...possibly forever. Fate might have just taken us a different way. With our finances in the toilet and my husband's sanity hanging on a thread, I am sad to say I have no idea what we are going to do. It will all work out, I'm sure. It's just hard to see the light right now.


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## momwithbabies

RaeChay said:


> MWB- so sorry that you're going through this stuff :( when your husband talks to his doctor, make sure he mentions about his libido taking a hit when he's on the anxiety medication. There are certain meds that can be taken with anxiety meds that can reverse this very common side effect.
> 
> Also - there are SO MANY anxiety medications out there. Is there a reason he can't be on a generic med? I was on prozac for about a year and I think it was like, $4 at walmart.
> 
> I hope your husband gets to feeling better about work soon. And that you get the meds figured out in a way that doesn't affect your ttc.
> 
> Also - any chance he'd consider counseling? Instead of the meds? Or a change in diet and exercise?
> 
> FX for you guys.
> 
> I'll be sure to tell my husband that. Thank you, RaeChay! I don't think there is a reason why he can't be on a generic. And I have no idea why Cymbalta was tried first (I guess it works well for this). $4 at Walmart sounds like more our speed. I can't believe they charge people that kind of money for something they need. But Cymbalta worked really well for him. Hopefully he can find a generic or something that works really well. And with no effect on his sex drive.
> 
> He hasn't been told about any other treatment options. I'll tell him to ask. My husband's anxiety is so bad, he probably wants something that will work quick. But it's maybe something to look at. I'm making sure he calls tomorrow.


----------



## ProfWife

A lot of people are on anti-anxiety meds until counseling can help. A two-pronged approach for a quick relief followed by actual coping then careful weaning off the medication is often a great approach. My father is to the point where he can take his anti-anxiety only as needed, but takes meds for depression daily. 

Are both of you insured through your employers? I can't believe that with insurance it should cost so much. I'm sure a lower-cost alternative can be arranged or prescribed. 

As far as the side effects go, there are certainly other things that can be done to combat low-libido and the ejaculation issues. They just need to be discussed - either with your doctor or his. 

Overall, it is not a lost cause. Please don't get down. Tackle one issue at a time. 
Is there any chance that he could change jobs? If this one is so incredibly hard on him stress-wise, perhaps a change of job would be better than even meds or counseling.


----------



## newbie2013

MWB, I agree with profwife in that your concerns (and his) about the medicine need to be discussed with each other and with a doctor - as profwife said, his or yours. I hope that you can work through to find a way forward that is good for all scenarios - your husband's mental health, the physical side effects of the medicine and your ttc efforts. 

My DH is on anti-depressants, which he hates and would love to come off, but if he even forgets for a day, he starts feeling awful and takes him a few days back on to get the imbalance corrected. Last year (or was it two years ago?? Can't remember), he decided to drop his dose in half as a compromise to coming off it all together. Unfortunately, he did it on his own, without consultation with his doc (also unfortunately, drugs like that are available here without prescription, so he could do such a thing). It took him a LONG time to get settled on the new dose but I know his ultimate aim is to drop it all together. 

I firmly believe that counseling would help him greatly, but there is no way he'd go for it. I recall broaching the subject quite a few years ago and it was vetoed on the spot without discussion. I've raised it a few times since with similar responses. I hope your DH doesn't have such an adverse reaction to see if that would help him. 

I have my fingers crossed that his doc has an alternative that is both cheaper and alleviates those unwanted symptoms. 

Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife said:


> A lot of people are on anti-anxiety meds until counseling can help. A two-pronged approach for a quick relief followed by actual coping then careful weaning off the medication is often a great approach. My father is to the point where he can take his anti-anxiety only as needed, but takes meds for depression daily.
> 
> Are both of you insured through your employers? I can't believe that with insurance it should cost so much. I'm sure a lower-cost alternative can be arranged or prescribed.
> 
> As far as the side effects go, there are certainly other things that can be done to combat low-libido and the ejaculation issues. They just need to be discussed - either with your doctor or his.
> 
> Overall, it is not a lost cause. Please don't get down. Tackle one issue at a time.
> Is there any chance that he could change jobs? If this one is so incredibly hard on him stress-wise, perhaps a change of job would be better than even meds or counseling.

We have insurance through his employer. It's great for preventative care, but stinks when someone gets sick or something happens. We don't pay any premiums. I've mentioned quite a few times that he might should change jobs. Maybe something less stressful is available within the company. Or even he can get a completely new job. He said we can't afford it right now, which is true. But I told him we could sell the house if we needed to. He refused to look at that option right now, but I told him nothing is worth as much as his health.

I'm not sure if he's too keen on counseling as he's a very private person. I'll bring it up and see what he says.


----------



## momwithbabies

newbie2013 said:


> MWB, I agree with profwife in that your concerns (and his) about the medicine need to be discussed with each other and with a doctor - as profwife said, his or yours. I hope that you can work through to find a way forward that is good for all scenarios - your husband's mental health, the physical side effects of the medicine and your ttc efforts.
> 
> My DH is on anti-depressants, which he hates and would love to come off, but if he even forgets for a day, he starts feeling awful and takes him a few days back on to get the imbalance corrected. Last year (or was it two years ago?? Can't remember), he decided to drop his dose in half as a compromise to coming off it all together. Unfortunately, he did it on his own, without consultation with his doc (also unfortunately, drugs like that are available here without prescription, so he could do such a thing). It took him a LONG time to get settled on the new dose but I know his ultimate aim is to drop it all together.
> 
> I firmly believe that counseling would help him greatly, but there is no way he'd go for it. I recall broaching the subject quite a few years ago and it was vetoed on the spot without discussion. I've raised it a few times since with similar responses. I hope your DH doesn't have such an adverse reaction to see if that would help him.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that his doc has an alternative that is both cheaper and alleviates those unwanted symptoms.
> 
> Thinking about you :hugs:


I'm thinking mine might react the same way with counseling. But I'll still mention it at least. I'm hoping we can go through some options when he goes to the doctor. If I don't get to go with him, I'm going to make a list with my husband of what needs to be asked. 

I hope your husband is doing well.


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you for the support, ladies. I knew writing would make me feel better, and you ladies have calmed me down. At least I feel more hopeful now that he can get treatment that might not cost an arm and a leg. And hopefully us trying to have a baby might still be possible. I'm putting that on the back burner until further notice.

I'm staying in the "on a break" status and will check in whenever I can to see how everyone is doing. I'll let you ladies know what my husband decides to try. 

Blessings to you and yours.


----------



## melann13

Clandestine, I'm planning to defend in December. Well, I kind of need to as I have a visiting professorship lined up for Jan-May 2015, but right now I still need to do my last study! My study subjects are in prep now and will be on study for about 6 weeks and then the lab work begins. It's going to be very busy. My second paper was just accepted pending revision, so I have those changes to make as well. How are you on your progression?


----------



## ProfWife

We had our follow-up today.

Husband's SA came back GREAT. (2.2mls, 111 million per ml, 244 million total count, 71% motility, 65% rapid/slow forward progression, 37% normal morphology)

AFM, my AmH lab came back at 2.69 ng/mL (which my doc says puts me more like a mid-20's woman's ovaries rather than a 32-year-old). Vitamin D is at 43. DHEA-S (adrenal hormone) was over 220, which is higher than I should be. So, I'll be going on meds to bring that down. However, he wants to do a laparoscopy on me this coming cycle to look for, confirm and remove endometriosis. I've finally contacted my principal for a meeting as my first shot at that surgery will be the day after school starts for the school year. I'm not sure if I'll be permitted to be out that day and the next for recovery.

So, please pray for one of two things to happen. Either 1) we're pregnant and I won't need surgery at all or 2) for my principal to be understanding and supportive as this is something I don't WANT but apparently need.


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: Praying for sure! It would be awesome to avoid it all. I'm thinking surely they would let you off, though.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hoping one of those things happen for you prowife. Xxxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm so excited about your procedure. I really hope clearing both tubes out helps and is all you needed! I can't wait for your BFP!! Good luck!

@ProfWife I think it's ridiculous that insurance doesn't cover more. Yay for a positive opk. I hope you had a great time on vacation! We love the mountains too. Good luck! I hope you get your vacation baby. Yay for a great SA and for your good results as well. I really hope you get pregnant and don't have to worry about having it done.

@Lazydaisys I'm sorry you're feeling this way. I can understand feeling uncomfortable in certain situations. I really hope it works. It will all be worth it!

@momwithbabies I'm sorry. I really hate to hear that he is having a hard time again and that he might be going back on medication. I know this has to be stressful in so many ways. We're here for you. I really hope he gets some good advice from his doctor. I wish he could find something that would have low impact on his sex drive and ttc. I hope the doctor can help. Big hugs. Remember we are always here for ttc or anything else.

@ClandestineTX I really think you have a great chance. I'm so hopeful for you. I know you deserve it. Are you thinking of quitting completely in October or just the meds? I'm sending loads of luck, wishes, and hugs your way.

AFM My computer has been driving me crazy lately. I'm going to have to invest in another laptop soon. I've been looking at laptops and chromebooks. Does anyone have any opinions on chromebooks? They are cheaper and supposed to run faster, but I don't like the storage space and some of the features. I'm starting the baby aspirin and extra vitamins Friday. I'm excited to start this journey. I really hope everything I'm doing will make a difference.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hopeful I'm sure it will make a difference. Xxx


----------



## ProfWife

Talked to scheduler today - I'm scheduled for August 14th. Principal gave me the green light and told me he and his wife went through infertility for about 5 years before they finally got pregnant. So, he is completely understanding that I'll have appointments throughout the school year to deal with treatments.

So, everything is in line...now I'm hoping I can cancel it all! :) I'm feeling much better today.


----------



## kksy9b

Yay profwife! I'm glad your principal is so understanding :) I really hope it happens for you soon!!


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: We are all pulling for you and know how hard you've worked for this. Blessings to you!

ProfWife: That's good news! I think people that have gone through this know how it's a process/roller coaster/waiting game.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi, I start my ivf cycle today with the the first injection tonight. I go for a first scan to see what's going on next Thursday. I'm feeling a lot less nervous and ready to do this. Xxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys Thank you! It does help to hear that from others. I'm feeling very excited for you and can't wait for the good news!! Good luck!!

@ProfWife I hope you can cancel it all as well. I'm glad your principal is understanding. I often wonder how many people struggle that we don't know about. Fingers crossed!

@momwithbabies Thank you!


----------



## momwithbabies

Lazydaises: Exciting news! I'm glad you're feeling better about it!


----------



## kksy9b

Great news lazydaises!! All my fingers and types are crossed for you!

I like the name change to the that hopeful! I feel like out has been such a journey that we have all been on and that we will all stay on together until all of us have our babies in our arms.


----------



## momwithbabies

AF came, so tons of pain. Trying to act normal because husband is sick. He's lost a lot of weight because he hasn't been eating and gets sick because of the anxiety. I am done trying for a while so I can focus on my husband's health. Please pray for him.

In good news...I worked some more in my classroom today! I'm so excited to teach at a new school with different people! I had so much drama last year, it's like I get a chance to start over. I love my classroom! I got a big, nice horseshoe table, tons of books (I actually don't know what I'm going to do with all of them), and a nice space. I can't wait to teach the kids who walk through my doors. I hope I can be a positive person that believes they can do anything! Love you teachers!!!

My husband had a better day today. He's trying to make himself eat, since he's losing so much weight. He has to make an effort to eat (I joke that I wished I had that problem, lol). He has an appointment Wednesday. I'm hoping to go with him if I can find someone to watch the kids. 

Sending you ladies love from afar, wherever you are in your journey.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hope your husband starts to feel better mom with babies. Glad you are excited about your classroom. You sound like a lovely teacher. Xxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@kksy9b Thanks. I wanted to update it a bit. 

@momwithbabies :hugs: You are both in my thoughts. I'm sorry af is here and also that it's so painful. I hope you like your new school better. It's great to have a fresh start. Teaching is hard. I'm sure you will be a great leader and a positive person for your students. 


Did anyone see the post from Jamie King, a model and actress, about infertility and loss? She posted about her struggle on her Instagram. She struggled for 8 years with undiagnosed PCOS and Endometriosis. She had an ectopic pregnancy, five miscarriages, and twenty-something failed IUIs and five rounds of IVF. She finally conceived, but she went into premature labor because of sudden preeclampsia. She was blessed with her son. I feel for her and know she struggled. As odd as it sounds it helps for me to see stories like this. You know we hear enough of the easy, surprise pregnancy stories. I'm sending hugs to everyone here who has suffered in any way. We will overcome this!


----------



## newbie2013

May we all get to live by these.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_21203008331588.jpeg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lazydaisys

Did you heard about the model Caprice? She had about five failed Ivf. Managed to get a surrogate to have a biological child for her and then she got pregnant herself naturally the month after. Her surrogate baby was born last august I think and she gave birth in September. She's in her forties. Xx


----------



## newbie2013

How's everyone doing? Nothing new for me. Same old, same old. I had to look up what cycle day I was on - that's how much I'm trying to take my mind of things this cycle - CD19. AF will be on her way in another 7-12 days (yes, that much variance!). Not worried because I'm going to the beach the day after tomorrow!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yay for beach day x


----------



## momwithbabies

Newbie: I love when I can somewhat forget TTC. It is a challenge, that's for sure.

I'm doing well. AF is on her way out. My husband is on a different medicine that only costs $6/month rather than $600 for 3 months!!!! That's a much better price for us. It's a different class of anxiety meds, so I'm hoping it will work well. The doctor wants to see him in a month to see if everything is going okay.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good news momwithbabies about the reduced medicine costs. That's a big difference x


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 Yay for the beach! Have fun!! 

@momwithbabies I'm glad you were able to find a more affordable medication. I hope it helps him as well. I'm glad AF is leaving. I always love to see her go.

@Lazydaisys Good luck at the next scan! Fingers crossed for growth and good news!

AFM I agree; forgetting about TTC is hard. I'm already looking ahead, but trying to enjoy this time as well. It might be the last bit of time that I'm not worrying...as much anyway. I'm CD 20 and still waiting for crosshairs. I've noticed a big change in ovulation day since delivery. I usually ovulated CD 13-15 and now it's like CD 14-18. I'm sure that will be a hassle when TTC starts again. I haven't noticed anything too strange since starting the supplements. I'm taking baby aspirin, calcium, folic acid, and a regular prenatal. I'm curious what my next AF will be like and if the baby aspirin will change it. I've read that it does for some and doesn't for others. Roll on to more BFPs and more happy news for us all!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ttc is hard to forget about, I try to put it to the side of my mind but its always there. It doesn't help that babies and pregnant people are every where! 

Thanks hopeful. My folicles are growing for once there aren't loads of them but there is enough, my egg retrieval is booked for Monday. Didn't think I would make it to this far- so I'm really pleased. X


----------



## ProfWife

Great news! You technically only need one...but it's good to have a back-up too. :)

AFM - I'm praying AF shows today or tomorrow since all tests are negative. If I don't start this weekend, I can't get surgery as scheduled. Then I'll need to go on meds to delay my cycle. With as crazy as my cycles got after being on birth control, I am trying EVERYTHING to avoid that.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hope af comes for you prowife, if its coming. X


----------



## ProfWife

LOL - Sadly...I know it's coming. Stark white tests show that...This is the first time in 22 months of trying I've WANTED AF to hurry up. If this surgery will help, I don't want to miss the opportunity.


----------



## momwithbabies

RaeChay said:


> wow huge difference! did his MD address anything about the libido issue? that is a common problem with most anxiety meds (but I believe they make OTHER meds that counteract the effect)

Thank you! No, my husband didn't bring it up...I didn't bother making a list of my TTC concerns as he was just trying to get on something that will allow him to function again. I figured we could wait and see how/if it affects his libido and go from there. I just want my happy, light-hearted husband back. It makes me sad to see him afraid to leave the house:( But he's already doing better. He didn't miss work any last week! We will get back on the TTC crazy train hopefully sooner than later! I'm 31 and not getting any younger, lol!


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife said:


> LOL - Sadly...I know it's coming. Stark white tests show that...This is the first time in 22 months of trying I've WANTED AF to hurry up. If this surgery will help, I don't want to miss the opportunity.

I hope she comes soon so you can do the surgery. What day should AF show?


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: Opps! Apparently I can't read, lol!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hi everyone! I have been MIA for awhile but I do have a question for you...

Does this look positive??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lazydaisys

Looks positive to me. How long did it take to come up? Does it look pink in real life? I've also had evaps like that too on those cheapies so be careful -my evaps had no colour though. I hope it's positive nikkilucky x


----------



## nikkilucky77

Thanks! I hope so too but that is why I am asking...I've never gotten a second line period though. 

It was right after I dipped it...within 3 minutes or so. It looked pink but so faint....that was only 2 hours of held in urine.

I'm trying again after holding urine for over 4 hours with a dollar general brand...my mom bought it and it has blue dye :(...so I guess I will see.


----------



## ProfWife

I've had one "false" positive (I still say it was a chemical) that looked similar to that. 

Try later or in the am. It may get darker. I pray it does!!

AFM - Just called the scheduler to confirm Day 1. Unless something goes wrong...I'll be going through my laparoscopy on Thursday morning.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Thanks and good luck Prowife :)...we are in need for some bfp's. I have been away because I was trying to take a break but I was definitely thinking of you ladies!


----------



## pathos

it is positive, have you tried with the other test? 
yay so exciting.:flower:


----------



## nikkilucky77

So I held my urine for 4 long hours lol and it was negative. It's a rexall blue dye brand so I don't know. I told mom first response and this is what I got lol. I'm thinking try again in the am. I have 2 internet cheapies and one more rexall brand. Not sure which is better haha.


----------



## pathos

oh what a nasty evap! hrr :devil: so thick? :wacko:

i dont get this pink vs blue dye, but ics usually have lower sensitivity, so 4 hour hold with a higher sensitivity test might not work yet.
how many dpo you are?


----------



## nikkilucky77

I'm not sure is the thing. I'm due for AF this week though so I'm guessing 8-10 dpo. I'm not sure how sensitive each test is either. I'm liking the result with the IC but I'll guess I better wait.


----------



## kksy9b

I would wait for morning and use FMU as the concentration of HCG would be higher. It's still so early that it may be another day or two before you would get a nice clear line. Fingers crosses the second test was just not a good one (I've always hears bad things about the blue dye) and that the IC isnt an evap!


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## newbie2013

Nikki! Great to hear from you!!! Looking forward to another test tomorrow. Fxed for you!

:hugs:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Took another ic (rather that than the blue dye) with fmu...negative :( . I think prowife is right about the false positive.


----------



## ClandestineTX

melann13 said:


> Clandestine, I'm planning to defend in December. Well, I kind of need to as I have a visiting professorship lined up for Jan-May 2015, but right now I still need to do my last study! My study subjects are in prep now and will be on study for about 6 weeks and then the lab work begins. It's going to be very busy. My second paper was just accepted pending revision, so I have those changes to make as well. How are you on your progression?

My school requires for a Dec graduation that I defend before the end of Nov. I have less than a full day's lab work remaining - then a week or two of analysis - then another week or two (or three) of threading together 5+ years worth of reports, preliminary data write-ups for grant submissions, and conference presentations (includes all required materials and methods, as well as some pretty awesome charts and figures). Basically I have everything I need for the formal dissertation - it's just all over the place! 

I haven't bothered to resubmit my first rejection yet - the reviewer (or perhaps his graduate student) was an idiot, confirmed by my entire committee - it should go through when I counter some obvious errors on the part of the reviewer, but it pains me to have to do that politely, so I've been procrastinating. My second paper is mid-review now - I am super optimistic about it and just waiting... 

Is your visiting professorship near where you live now? My chairman wants to keep me as a postdoc (pending funding) with plans to move me up to junior faculty after that. My research area is needed in his larger facility and I've built a pretty decent reputation thus far. I am not sure I will look too much in advance of finding out if he can keep me. 



ProfWife said:


> We had our follow-up today.
> 
> Husband's SA came back GREAT. (2.2mls, 111 million per ml, 244 million total count, 71% motility, 65% rapid/slow forward progression, 37% normal morphology)
> 
> AFM, my AmH lab came back at 2.69 ng/mL (which my doc says puts me more like a mid-20's woman's ovaries rather than a 32-year-old). Vitamin D is at 43. DHEA-S (adrenal hormone) was over 220, which is higher than I should be. So, I'll be going on meds to bring that down. However, he wants to do a laparoscopy on me this coming cycle to look for, confirm and remove endometriosis. I've finally contacted my principal for a meeting as my first shot at that surgery will be the day after school starts for the school year. I'm not sure if I'll be permitted to be out that day and the next for recovery.
> 
> So, please pray for one of two things to happen. Either 1) we're pregnant and I won't need surgery at all or 2) for my principal to be understanding and supportive as this is something I don't WANT but apparently need.

Your DHEA-S level didn't seem high to me, see reference ranges here: https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003717.htm

Doctors do things that don't make sense to me all the time though - and I'm not a clinician. Everything else sounds really promising. Even if it is endometriosis - it's completely treatable. FX that you don't need surgery, but even bigger FX for a positive outcome!



Hopeful2014 said:


> @ClandestineTX I really think you have a great chance. I'm so hopeful for you. I know you deserve it. Are you thinking of quitting completely in October or just the meds? I'm sending loads of luck, wishes, and hugs your way.
> 
> AFM My computer has been driving me crazy lately. I'm going to have to invest in another laptop soon. I've been looking at laptops and chromebooks. Does anyone have any opinions on chromebooks? They are cheaper and supposed to run faster, but I don't like the storage space and some of the features. I'm starting the baby aspirin and extra vitamins Friday. I'm excited to start this journey. I really hope everything I'm doing will make a difference.

I don't know what I'm doing anymore. I posted yesterday in my journal with the saliva test results (11 samples full cycle last time) - my estrogen level is overall "deficient" - however, the serum levels have always been great and the pattern of rises and falls is good - just too low. I see doc on the 21st to discuss the results, so I have no idea what she's going to do with me. I am pretty sure this explains my light periods and collection of CPs, however. It also means that even though this cycle appears awesome - I am more likely to get another CP if anything, which is pretty depressing.



Lazydaisys said:


> Hi, I start my ivf cycle today with the the first injection tonight. I go for a first scan to see what's going on next Thursday. I'm feeling a lot less nervous and ready to do this. Xxx

That's so exciting! I will keep my FX for you! I think "ready" is the best you can possibly be at a time like this!



nikkilucky77 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been MIA for awhile but I do have a question for you...
> 
> Does this look positive??

Yep.



nikkilucky77 said:


> So I held my urine for 4 long hours lol and it was negative. It's a rexall blue dye brand so I don't know. I told mom first response and this is what I got lol. I'm thinking try again in the am. I have 2 internet cheapies and one more rexall brand. Not sure which is better haha.

First response tests really suck, actually. Even my friend with a solid 6-week BFP had positives on Clear Blue, EPT, Target brand, etc. before the FRER was "really" convincing. I will never buy them again, for sure.



nikkilucky77 said:


> Took another ic (rather that than the blue dye) with fmu...negative :( . I think prowife is right about the false positive.

There really are no "false" positives. If it was an evap - it would be gray (no pink color) and not really there, but there. A faint positive that becomes negative is a chemical pregnancy and has color to it. If you saw a pink-colored line that was the right size, shape, and position of the test line - it's not an evap. I had three before I took a picture to my doctor and had the "false positive" conversation with her. The only thing I've gotten an evap on were FRERs (before I switched to ICs) and they were definitely faint gray color lines. If it was a CP - don't stress it - 50-80% of pregnancies don't make it through implantation - it's unfortunate, but normal. If you test early every cycle and notice you get them frequently (like me) - definitely talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine - My doc (at that time, I'm with someone new) wouldn't accept it as a positive as there was nothing proven later. Since it was so early, they wouldn't even call it a miscarriage or a chemical. That always really bothered me. In my heart, I believe it was a "chemical" (very early miscarriage). 

BTW - Scheduled for surgery this Thursday. We'll be doing it. I'm nervous, but okay.

Praying the last bit of your doctoral thesis and defense both go smoothly.


----------



## ClandestineTX

ProfWife said:


> Clandestine - My doc (at that time, I'm with someone new) wouldn't accept it as a positive as there was nothing proven later. Since it was so early, they wouldn't even call it a miscarriage or a chemical. That always really bothered me. In my heart, I believe it was a "chemical" (very early miscarriage).
> 
> BTW - Scheduled for surgery this Thursday. We'll be doing it. I'm nervous, but okay.
> 
> Praying the last bit of your doctoral thesis and defense both go smoothly.

I brought my doctor pictures of tests from two separate cycles, mostly because I wasn't sure if they were evaps or "real" positives. And that was largely the result of people on BnB who talk about evaps all the time and a few who suggested my tests were "just evaps"! I have a had at least 4 CPs in the last year and would have talked to my doctor sooner (like after the second one) if I had realized they were "real" positives. I also would have kept better track of them. Unless you have a tumor secreting hCG or have done a trigger with hCG, a positive test - regardless of the intensity - is a positive test. On any brand, all the time, period. They are also normal and can happen and in general, aren't anything to worry about. But for ladies like me, where there's a definite implantation problem... it's a different story and a sign that further investigation/ treatment is merited. 

I will keep my FX that your surgery is as quick and painless as possible. It's unfortunate that there isn't a better way to check for endometriosis. 

Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts. I have to keep reminding myself at this stage of the game it is my CHOICE. I have to choose to prioritize wrapping this up, if I want to be done by Dec and not drag this out until next May. And I really do want to move on with my life! Being a student (at any level) at 33 isn't for sissies!


----------



## ProfWife

I totally understand. I've been thinking about whether or not to do a doctoral degree (Ed.D. is most likely). I had a fun time in my master's program, but I just don't know if I'd have the stamina to do a doctoral program. 

One of the local universities is rolling out an Ed. D. program (first cohort started already) which is online. I'm highly interested in that. We'll see though. 

Right now the finances are directed at paying off our house (which we'll do either September or October!) and financing our fertility treatments. 


In other news, one of my sweet friends who has been on this journey for a number of years told me today at church that she's expecting - and made it past the first trimester! I'm over the moon for her and her hubby!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: How exciting to pay off your house! Jealous! Great to hear about your friend.

Clandestine: I believe you are right. It must have been a chemical... I know it was pink so not an evap. Thanks for your knowledge:)


----------



## RaeChay

@ nikki - but I thought you said it was a blue dye test?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys Good luck!!!! I hope the retrieval goes well. Do something nice for yourself afterwards. 

@ProfWife I wish af wouldn't come, but I understand needing it to come quickly. I'm glad you were able to schedule it. I'll definitely be thinking about you on Thursday. I hope all goes well. (Yay for paying off your house soon! I know we love having that worry off our back.)

@momwithbabies I'm so glad to hear that he is doing better already. 

@nikkilucky77 I could see something. Have you tested again after the last negative? I'm sorry. A chemical is still a loss and definitely unfair to ladies who have been trying for so long to see a second line. I tried to think of it as a good sign that it could happen for me when I had a CP. I hope you get a solid, dark line very soon. 

@ClandestineTX Wow! You definitely seem busy. I know you'll do great and it must feel good to be at this point in your studies. I'm surprised about your estrogen level. Perhaps it's off for some reason. I hope she has a good explanation or plan for it when you see her. I'm glad your progesterone level is up. I hate that you have to feel this way. 


AFM I'm considering getting some IC and some cheap ovulation tests as well. Any recommendations on where to buy from online or brands? I'm thinking of Amazon. I might use ovulation tests just because it's so much later than what it was before. I'm not completely sure yet. My temp was finally up on Sunday so I think I finally ovulated this month. I hope it levels out in the next few months.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi, egg retrieval went well they got 11 eggs

Hopeful I buy my cheap ovulation tests on ebay. Bag of 50 for less than ten pounds. Sometimes I but a mixed bag of ovulation and pregnancy tests. I noticed the hospital use the very cheap ones also.


----------



## kksy9b

That is awesome news lazy!! what is the next step from here?


----------



## Lazydaisys

More waiting. Waiting to 24 hours to see if any fertilise and if they do I'm then waiting to see if the cells divide properly. Mostly I'll be waiting. It's a good job I'm patient. 

Hoping to transfer this week. Either Thursday or Saturday. Saturday would best as it would be a 5 day blastocyst. Then more waiting


----------



## nikkilucky77

RaeChay said:


> @ nikki - but I thought you said it was a blue dye test?


The picture was a pink dye test. The blue test was negative...definitely negative.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lazydaisy: that is great news!!! 11 :). You seem cool as a cucumber. Great work!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: Yay for temp rise! I hope it gets leveled out for you too. And I agree I am bummed out about the CP but I'm now more hopeful that it could happen. Maybe soon :). I get my IC's from Ebay and I like the clinical guard brand the best. I tend to do US sellers just so I get them sooner lol. I did get some from Japan or China and I liked those too but they obviously took longer to get.


----------



## melann13

@Clandestine, the visiting professorship is just under an hour from my home, but I am only being asked to come in MWF, which is great considering it's "full time." I'll be staying home with my little girl on Tuesdays and Thursdays. Here you can "walk" through graduation even if you haven't defended yet (but intend to shortly thereafter) you just can't get a diploma :).

@Hopeful, I used Wondfo tests (LH and HCG) from Amazon with great (cheap) success :)


----------



## ProfWife

Lazy...woo hoo! That's great! Now relax until you get the call!


----------



## kksy9b

good luck lazy!!


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Out of the 11. 5 fertilised. Now I have to wait another 24hours. So much for cool as a cucumber- I was a nervous wreak waiting for the call. Embryologist said not to worry, be might lose one more it would be unlikely to those them all. I won't be happy until one is put back in and then the 2 week wait will begin.X


----------



## ProfWife

Half isn't too bad at all! I don't know if you're a "life begins at conception" person. I happen to be. So that means in my book, you are currently and will always be a mommy. :)

Keep hanging in there!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yes prowife I did think I'm a mummy to 5 ! Lol and I've left them already -they are 40 minutes away in a Petri dish. I'm such a bad mum! lol xx


----------



## ProfWife

Not at all. It's just that they're having their first baby sitter already. No biggie! :) One of my friends had her embryo (they only had one) watched by the same people the whole time, and they came to the transfer to "drop off" the baby to Mom. I thought that was sweet!

Is the doc going to take pictures of the embryos they transfer and give them to you? Talk about baby's first picture!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Not sure how it works. I would love a pic. I will let you know. X


----------



## nikkilucky77

Lazydaisy: I am so excited for you :) :). And I agree with prowife...you already are a mommy :)

Raechay: Thank you so much! I talked to my nurse friend and she said I think your body is doing what is supposed to do and it must be gearing up. I now disagree with my doctor about when you go off the pill...you are ready to be prego. I think it differs with everyone and takes different amounts of time.

Thanks everyone that answered about my test! Now I am waiting for af and on to the next month!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks nikkilucky hope af never comes x


----------



## nikkilucky77

Thanks lazydaisy but she came today and holy smokes! This is the worst AF I've had since I've been off the pill! Thank goodness she should be gone by Monday... The first day of school.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry she came nikki, hope she leaves before Monday. X


----------



## newbie2013

Oh Nikki! I'm sorry. I was hoping for better news from you today. On the bright side, I suspect we'll be almost-cycle buddies again  Haven't had you with me for a while! I've had more spotting this morning so expecting full flow tonight or tomorrow morning.

LD... fxed for you :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

Af hit with full force, so I'm back to CD1. Pleased about a 27 day cycle, which is longer than the last few. Going to try to remember OPKs this month and use them in the lead up to O.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm finally awake...sort of...thought I'd say hi. I'm not 100% sure of what results were; about to ask hubby for the run down. Eating saltines and drinking Sierra mist. The people there were excellent. I am in some pain, but nothing completely horrendous.


----------



## momwithbabies

Nickilucky: I hope AF comes and goes quickly. Good luck at school! I've got one more week before the kids come back. 

Lazydaises: I pray that this works out for you. Fingers and toes crossed!

ProfWife: I'm glad you're not hurting much. Hopefully you'll be back to normal soon. 

Newbie: Sorry about stupid AF.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife-Hope you feel normal soon! 

Newbie: Ugh sorry AF is here but I'm glad to have a cycle buddy :). Hope she goes quick.

Momwithbabies: Thanks! Good luck when you head back...where did the summer go?!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks momwithbabies. 

Hope you recover well pro wife x


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I've been thinking about you. I hope the laparoscopy went well. Take it easy and pamper yourself.

@Lazydaisys Thanks. I might look on ebay too. I'm so excited for you. I can't wait to hear how everything goes on Saturday and I can't wait to hear that you got your BFP! Fingers crossed! You should ask about the picture. That would be something really cool to keep and a neat thing to show baby when older.

@nikkilucky77 I'll look at those. I might order them soon and have them ready for when we start trying. A heavier af is another indication that you did have a cp. It was heavier for me as well. I really hope it happens soon for you. I am so hopeful for you.

@melann13 Thanks. I've heard a lot about those. I'll check them out.

@RaeChay Thanks. I'll look at those too.

@newbie2013 I'm sorry af came. I'm glad you had a longer cycle. I definitely feel positive for you. Fingers crossed this is the last af.


----------



## ProfWife

Well...first day post op. These incisions HURT. I'm usually a side sleeper...no way that was happening! 

Doc found stage 2 endometriosis. He believes he vaporized it all and put a preventative gel to lower the rate of recurrence. This might be exactly what was needed to open the way for us to get pregnant. Looking forward to this surgery resetting the clock so we can have our miracle baby.


----------



## newbie2013

Yay for resetting the clock!!!! 

Question for you, profwife, what led to the need for surgery? I'm curious because I've given myself a 3-6 month limit for seeking further intervention. My cycles have been so wacky and af weird for a while that I want to know why, but I also want to give my body a chance to regulate itself after my hsg. Can you refresh me about your journey? Thanks :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Well, we've been ttc for nearly 2 years. Never a pregnancy (had what I think was a chemical...only appeared on a single test). We started going to an endocrinologist in our area. He ruled out PCOS, did all the bloodwork, which came back clear, and tested hubby, who totally showed off by almost quadrupling his number (now at 112 mil.)

When the doc was running an ultrasound, he found fluid in the cul-de-sac (aka Pouch of Douglas). That is often a warning sign of endometriosis as your body produced that fluid to try to beat it back. My older sister had a hysterectomy when she was 31 due to excessively low iron. My niece is also suspected to have it.

The only true way to diagnose endometriosis is through laparoscopy as it doesn't always show up in ultrasounds or MRIs. So, we did it. While he was confirming the diagnosis, he "vaporized" (used a laser) to get rid of the adhesions. He told my husband that there is a 15% chance it could come back in 3 years; a 40% chance in 5 years. He also had to fix the situating of my colon as it was a little out of place.

I didn't know until I met this doctor that not only do the egg and sperm normally meet in the cul-de-sac, but that the fluid the body produces to fight endo is toxic to both sperm and egg. So, all these months it would have been virtually impossible to get pregnant as I've had that fluid there for a while. We're hoping that now we'll be able to (perhaps with a little nudging from clomid or femara). The doc was very pleased with what he found (only stage 2) and how it was removed.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hoping you get your baby soon now pro wife glad you are reset


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I'm happy this could be it for you! You could be on your way to a baby! How exciting!!!! You have made me wonder about myself. I've never heard about hardly any of that!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I'm sorry you're in pain and that sleeping is hard. I'm sorry that he confirmed endometriosis as well. :hugs: I love your way of thinking. I hope that having this done will help you get your BFP! You will still get to try this month, right? I didn't know that having that fluid could interfere with the sperm and egg. I know your chances will be better now! Keep resting, have a nice weekend, and get ready for a BFP!


----------



## ProfWife

@momwithbabies - do you have any of the symptoms (heavy periods, irregular periods, larger clots, major cramps and/or bloating before period, family members with it)? I only get minor cramps, heavy bleeding 1-2 days, but severe bloating and lots of clots. Some women also have painful intercourse in certain positions or pain with bowel movements. Thankfully, I rarely have either of those. 

The major thing I've noticed improvement in is my low back pain. I found out that fluid pouch was sitting right on top of a bundle of nerves. So, draining it should help that pain. Happy day! It may also reduce my uti frequency! So, I'm in pain, but a happy girl.

@Hopeful - I'm actually glad there was something to find. It would have killed me to go through this surgery and find nothing. This actually gives me hope for the future. And, yes, we have this cycle to try on our own if we want and I can tolerate it. Next cycle will probably be medicated. I'm going to ask about us trying without iui for a few more cycles.


----------



## newbie2013

Hmmm... I think I will be researching endometriosis. I have 1-2 days of clots but only in the morning and have noticed more bloating than usual recently... thanks for the info.


----------



## ProfWife

More Info Here: https://www.endofound.org/endometriosis

My symptoms were actually worse as a teen...but I never thought to investigate them. Who does as a teen? While I don't recommend that everyone get a laparoscopy just to find out, there are warning signs that a doc can look for. If you have a first degree relative (mom or sisters) with it, you are about 6 times more likely to have it.


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife said:


> @momwithbabies - do you have any of the symptoms (heavy periods, irregular periods, larger clots, major cramps and/or bloating before period, family members with it)? I only get minor cramps, heavy bleeding 1-2 days, but severe bloating and lots of clots. Some women also have painful intercourse in certain positions or pain with bowel movements. Thankfully, I rarely have either of those.
> 
> I have a heavy period, usually on days 2 and 3. Back in May, I had a period so bad that I bled out at the pool within 15 minutes of changing my super plus tampon (I am not exaggerating). With that period, I had huge clots that were larger than a quarter. My cramps some cycles are unbearable, and they are located in my descending colon (which is why I was misdiagnosed two years ago with diverticulitis). The pain is so bad that I have to take two hydros and I can still feel the pain. I do bloat before my period, but I don't think I have it too bad. No one in my family has said they have it. My mom was diagnosed with diverticulitis when she was in her late 20s...maybe she was misdiagnosed as well??? She's too private of a person, even with me, to discuss things of that nature.
> 
> I don't have cycles like these every month. Last month, I had the bad cramps, but they were not like the ones I described above. I wonder why some months are worse than others? I'm not getting pregnant on any of these cycles, good or bad.
> 
> I am so happy for you that you got this done and out of the way. I'm glad you're taking it easy. I'm praying this is the ticket for you!!


----------



## pathos

Profwife, so you have really really increased chances now :happydance: [-o&lt; 
my doc was also suggesting exploratory laparoscopy but i chickened out :dohh:, how long does it take to heal? did it hurt? :flower::flower:


----------



## ProfWife

It hurt pretty badly the first two days. I spent most of my surgery day sleeping. Friday I spent about 70%-80% of it sleeping. Saturday I was sore, but I stopped using the pain and nausea meds. Today I'm about an 8 out of 10. 

I have one friend who was back to work the very next day. I don't see how that was possible. So, I had false expectations about my recovery. 

I'll be back at work tomorrow unless I wake up in some weird funk.


----------



## melann13

I've never pursued it with a doc, but I've often wondered if I have endometriosis as well. I got my period starting at age 12 and would miss at least one day of school a month for it. We're talking fetal position on the floor and vomiting from pain. I don't remember it being heavy right away, but I do remember it being heavy starting in high school. Big clots that would make tampon use super awkward. I also had pain during intercourse, especially in certain positions but I didn't have sex until marriage at age 23, so I didn't know that for quite some time. I also would always get diarrhea at the start of my period. I always assumed that the diarrhea and the painful sex were because I had a tipped uterus. (I am suspicious that it's not anymore after giving birth- sex isn't uncomfortable in the same positions like it was- my DH even says it seems like it's a different angle). BC really calmed my periods a lot, which is why I didn't think it was endometriosis. After my MC I had several months of light periods and than a TERRIBLE one that had me completely incapacitated for 2 days. My husband was terrified that I could be in so much pain. I told him that this is what they used to be like before BC. To me it meant my body was finally getting back to my normal. Thankfully I got pregnant the next month (6mos post MC) and haven't had a period since (knock on wood). That's like 16mos without a tampon! I'm already back on my prog only BC too, so hopefully I don't have another nasty one like that until we're TTC again!
That's my rant- not sure what the point was, but it was stream of consciousness I guess.

Good luck to all. Praying this works for you profwife.


----------



## ProfWife

The fact that BC makes it better and all the others, it's possible that you have some endo. You'd be surprised that mild endo can cause awful symptoms, and some have awful endo and don't have any or have only very mild symptoms. Mine are no where near as bad as yours, but I was at stage 2 with adhesions.

So, when you start ttc again, if it doesn't happen within a time frame you're ready for, it might be worth investigating.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife Yay for improvements with your back! I hope it helps reduce utis as well. It makes me so hopeful for you! It does feel like a fresh start. 

@momwithbabies I've heard that endometriosis pain/symptoms can come and go over time. Your mom might have been misdiagnosed. Did you tell your doctor that she was diagnosed with diverticulitis? If so, the doctor might have jumped to that idea instead of thinking of endometriosis. I don't have a close enough relationship with the women in my family to talk about any body issues, although I sometimes wish that we could. (At least general information/issues that they had). I know that af is painful for you. Was May much different than all/most cycles or does it happen more frequently than not?



If I haven't said it enough lately, I'm so glad to be able to talk to you all! It's so comforting to have a place to share and help each other. :friends:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lazy! FX for you, ma'am!!!



nikkilucky77 said:


> Clandestine: I believe you are right. It must have been a chemical... I know it was pink so not an evap. Thanks for your knowledge:)

Any time! I just get so frustrated when I see people "judge" test brands or line intensities or duration. I am glad that at least you know you can get one and FX the next one is yours forever! 



melann13 said:


> @Clandestine, the visiting professorship is just under an hour from my home, but I am only being asked to come in MWF, which is great considering it's "full time." I'll be staying home with my little girl on Tuesdays and Thursdays. Here you can "walk" through graduation even if you haven't defended yet (but intend to shortly thereafter) you just can't get a diploma :).

Awesome setup for your professorship! We only have one graduation per year, and I'd rather walk next year in May at this point - it would have felt weird to go to commencement and know I wasn't done yet.



Lazydaisys said:


> Yes prowife I did think I'm a mummy to 5 ! Lol and I've left them already -they are 40 minutes away in a Petri dish. I'm such a bad mum! lol xx

You are fabulous! I will keep my FX for you.



ProfWife said:


> Doc found stage 2 endometriosis. He believes he vaporized it all and put a preventative gel to lower the rate of recurrence. This might be exactly what was needed to open the way for us to get pregnant. Looking forward to this surgery resetting the clock so we can have our miracle baby.

Wooowhooo! for almost paying off your house! and HUGE YAY for getting the endo out of there! I am so optimistic for you! 



Hopeful2014 said:


> If I haven't said it enough lately, I'm so glad to be able to talk to you all! It's so comforting to have a place to share and help each other. :friends:

I second all of this ^^^ and huge Thank You for keeping this going all this time! Also - for your "where to buy tests?" question... by FAR... OSOM hCG combo tests are the most sensitive that I have used. Wondfo are second to them. Both are sold on Amazon. I have used a variety of other ICs and they are less consistent and not as sensitive. Down side to highly sensitive tests (at least if you test super early) is CP detection. In my case, I need/ want to know. There's also nothing that says you must test early because you have a sensitive test, if you don't want to.

AFM... current tests I will put in spoiler at the end of this post, because I get on here so inconsistently that I always have a LONG reply to catch up with everyone! I am not terribly optimistic right now - is 14 DPO and only positives are on super-sensitive tests. New cycle due to start tomorrow, so we will just see how this goes. I do have a follow-up with my doc regarding the crazy low estrogen on the saliva test report this Thursday - I haven't mentioned these tests to her yet - just seems better to wait until I'm there in person.


Spoiler


Left tests are FMU, right side are late afternoon/ early evening - ladies on my journal have assured me it's not terribly uncommon to have darker tests later in the day than FMU... so just waiting. But please remember my CP history and do not get too excited about this just yet.


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine - Praying for you. (I've heard the same of some women having higher #s of positives and darker lines in the afternoon...my guess is metabolism plays a role in that). I hope that all you find out on Thursday is that you're on your way to a sticky little bean!


----------



## pathos

Clandestine, Oh I am trying hard not to hit dancing, jumping emoticons right now. I hope "you know who she is" does not come today. I tortured myself with ics until my bfp was confirmed, and in the end i concluded that the darkness or the lightness of the color indicated only the hcg concentration of the given pee:haha: at that time. FX FX FX. 

Profwife, I am sorry to hear that you had pain, I truly hope your reward for all the emotional and physical toll of TTC is just around the corner. 

Lazy, when is your test date? [-o&lt;


----------



## nikkilucky77

Clandestine: I am really really hoping this is it! I would love to see that bfp next to your name :)

Hopeful: I agree! I really appreciate you ladies. Even though I was gone for awhile, I thought of you all often. And when I got my positive, you ladies were the first I asked after my hubby...that is a pretty high ranking I'd say :). I look forward to everyone getting their bfp soon!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi, I managed to get a day 5 transfer with one grade one blastocyst. I was lucky to get three others frozen. My official test date is in one weeks time. I'm in the process of analysing every twinge non twinge, preparing my self for positive or negative outcome and generally driving myself mad, so keeping myself busy. 

Hope everybody is ok. Thanks for you support also xxxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I REALLY hope this is it! I'm sorry that you've had multiple CPs and that you have to hold back your excitement for now. It's like what we talked about; we each have a goal point to reach before we can relax. I hope you reach yours very soon, that af stays away, and that you are discussing your BFP at your next appointment. Fingers crossed!!

@nikkilucky77 I'm glad you're back. I hope we all get BFPs soon!

@Lazydaisys We're all so hopeful for you. Just think of all the positive vibes and wishes you are getting. I'm excited for test day. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks everyone. I was updating my chart this morning and Hubster came into my office, basically asking when he was allowed to be excited because this morning's test was definitely darker than both of the ones from yesterday. I think if Doc uses the P-word, then we can get excited. I have just seen so many vanish and think I keep testing twice a day, expecting it to vanish and then I'm surprised/ confused when it's darker and sit here in emotional neutral, not sure what to make of it. So we continue to wait. 30 hours until appointment with Doc, but who's counting?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lazydaisys said:


> Hi, I managed to get a day 5 transfer with one grade one blastocyst. I was lucky to get three others frozen. My official test date is in one weeks time. I'm in the process of analysing every twinge non twinge, preparing my self for positive or negative outcome and generally driving myself mad, so keeping myself busy.
> 
> Hope everybody is ok. Thanks for you support also xxxx

I don't know anything about grading of blastocysts, but this sounds super good - so I will just keep my FX for you! :thumbup:


----------



## newbie2013

Waiting for your next update clandestine!

Lazy, counting the days with you sweetie. Thinking about you. Longest tww ever, right?

I found my opks again... will start on Saturday hopefully... if I remember! New teacher orientation starts tomorrow - busy but exciting!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Clandestine I hope you get the p word. It looks like the p word to me. X


----------



## ClandestineTX

So far, no spotting - so that's the best news I think I'm going to get today. This morning's test is definitely the darkest so far, but I'm still really apprehensive about using the P-word, so we will just say I have a test line on my hpts and will wait for Doc to advise how optimistic we should be with my estradiol level taken into account.


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine - I'm more excited to find out about the progesterone levels ;-) Can't wait to see your update tomorrow!

Lazy! 4 total! That's great! Praying first one takes so you'll have less stress for the future! So exciting!


Looks like the good news train is finally lining up around here! I knew it would be only a matter of time! Hoping everyone gets those double lines soon! :-D You ladies are all awesome! Don't know what I'd do without you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm on a 100 mg per day progesterone supplement - I'm supposed to stay on it through 16 DPO or longer if I have a BFP. And those levels have been tested twice on the meds and have been great. I had a 28-day saliva profile done last cycle and my estradiol (E2) levels were "deficient" across the entire cycle. I got those results the day I got my +OPK and as a result was certain if I got a BFP this cycle, it would be another chemical. And now it's 15 DPO, I've had a line (no matter how faint) since 10 DPO and it just keeps getting darker and I am still really apprehensive.


----------



## ProfWife

Once you've had a chemical (or a few), you'll probably be skeptical or apprehensive until a doctor confirms on ultrasound...and even then you probably won't have it really sink in for a while (or a few appointments) afterwards.

I'm on a similar supplement for the lp, too. I'm glad yours are working as they should. I can't wait to hear what the doc has to say!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I've been dreading the appointment since she sent me those results a little more than two weeks ago. I am definitely not processing this at all - I'm just numb, which is sad. I should be excited by at least the possibility of this being a *real* pregnancy, but I'm not at all.


----------



## kksy9b

Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way Clande!


----------



## ProfWife

It's self-preservation. You don't want to feel let down or hurt by the chance that something might go wrong. I think anyone who has miscarried (chemical or later) would feel the same.

Hang in there.


----------



## athena87

Clandestine those look positive to me. How many chemicals have you had? I just wondered because a friend of mine has had 5 and tested positive for the mthfr mutation and they can put you on a special prenatal that will help with it.


----------



## newbie2013

Clande, can yoy post you updated photos of your tests?

Ditto on what the ladies posted earlier, you guys are my ttc lifeline. Never thought I'd be on this journey so long but I am so grateful that I have your support along the wait.

Let's hope that good luck train slows long enough to allow several patient passengers on board!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I got positives on 13, 14, and 16 dpo with af coming on 18 dpo during my cp cycle. HOWEVER, the tests were not progressing and I knew they were too light. I only used the Wal-Mart cheapies during that cycle so I'm not sure what it would have done on another brand. I think it's a great sign that it is getting darker. I can't wait for your appointment. I hope you get great news tomorrow.

@newbie2013 Have a good day tomorrow. I'll try to remind you to use the opks on Saturday. :)

@ProfWife That's exactly what I've been thinking! Things are very exciting around here. I'm feeling very positive for everyone. We need BFPs all around!!!


AFM I completely understand being apprehensive. I was nervous nearly the whole time with Emma and it was perfect until that day. I would say a thank you each night before sleep for another day. I was afraid to say I was pregnant, I would get nervous about talking about future plans, and we even kept it from most people until four-five months. Next time I won't be able to fully rest until baby is here and healthy. However, I plan to appreciate my next pregnancy and celebrate it each day, as I did with Emma, even though I will be nervous. I'm hoping the extra scans, visits, and the specialist make it easier.


----------



## newbie2013

Hopeful, your note about Emma brought tears to my eyes again.


----------



## ClandestineTX

athena87 said:


> Clandestine those look positive to me. How many chemicals have you had? I just wondered because a friend of mine has had 5 and tested positive for the mthfr mutation and they can put you on a special prenatal that will help with it.

At least 3 that I'm 100% sure of - at least 2 others I suspected may have been. I have a compound heterozygote mutation for MTHFR (1 bad copy at both 677 and 1298 locations). I have been on PodiaPN for months now and methylated B vitamins for a little over a year. I also avoid synthetic folic acid, so I take a handful of separate supplements instead of a standard multivitamin. 



Hopeful2014 said:


> @ClandestineTX I got positives on 13, 14, and 16 dpo with af coming on 18 dpo during my cp cycle. HOWEVER, the tests were not progressing and I knew they were too light. I only used the Wal-Mart cheapies during that cycle so I'm not sure what it would have done on another brand. I think it's a great sign that it is getting darker. I can't wait for your appointment. I hope you get great news tomorrow.
> 
> AFM I completely understand being apprehensive. I was nervous nearly the whole time with Emma and it was perfect until that day. I would say a thank you each night before sleep for another day. I was afraid to say I was pregnant, I would get nervous about talking about future plans, and we even kept it from most people until four-five months. Next time I won't be able to fully rest until baby is here and healthy. However, I plan to appreciate my next pregnancy and celebrate it each day, as I did with Emma, even though I will be nervous. I'm hoping the extra scans, visits, and the specialist make it easier.

:hugs: ma'am. I am amazed that you are as grounded as you are in all of this - definitely one of the strongest women I have met on here. 

I didn't want anyone helping me stress out, so I didn't mention that I had a beta drawn Tuesday (14 DPO) which came back at a whopping 8 mIU/mL, which is barely even considered pregnant. I just had another one drawn and should see the results before close of business tomorrow. I am more pessimistic than ever right now. Per Lazy's request - here are tests from 14-16 DPO FMU:


----------



## Lazydaisys

It was newbie that requested to see them, although I'm more than happy to see them too. My fingers are toes are crossed that the beta improves nicely for tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lazydaisys said:


> It was newbie that requested to see them, although I'm more than happy to see them too. My fingers are toes are crossed that the beta improves nicely for tomorrow. Xxx

Sorry to both of you - my mind is in 100 different places today - most of them not awesome. I had to drop one of my cats off at the vet (40 minutes from home) for an ECHO, before driving back to the lab by my house and then coming home to try to get myself to one of my offices today before my doctors appointment!


----------



## melann13

Catching up... you ladies inspire me. You are all so strong. Keep the faith and God bless you all.


Clandestine- I hope your kitty's ok. We said goodbye to our big Maine Coon two weeks ago. We've now added another little guy to the house to be a buddy for our Siamese mix. New kitty is a snowshoe Siamese mix too. They both have some neurological issues. New kitty has a permanent head tilt due to an accidental poisoning last year. Our current kitty has nystagmus (Shaking eyes) and leg quivers. We figured it's only appropriate since I study neuro that we have two neurologically impaired kitties. :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 :hugs:

@ClandestineTX Thank you. That line is definitely getting darker. The last one is so dark I can see it before clicking on the photo to open and zoom. I remain very hopeful and can't wait for good news tomorrow.

AFM AF, day one. It's the first with the baby aspirin so I'm interested to see if it changes it at all. We only have 2-3 more afs before trying again. I'd love for those to be the only ones I have for a long time. My fitness routine is going great. I'm walking 18,000+ steps/7 miles a day now.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Those lines are getting darker. Hoping those numbers have shot up for you clandestine  x


----------



## mummy2o

Congratulations Clandestine, those lines are getting darker FX and hope you have a good 9 months.


----------



## Lazydaisys

:bunny:


----------



## pathos

imaginary8x, congrats! :baby:

Clandestine, [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; bitte bitte be it the "P" word =))

Hopeful, they suggest 6000 for being healthy and 10- 12000 to lose weight, and 14000 to lose weight even with mcdonalds etc =) and you are doing 18000! Congrats :yipee:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful - WELL DONE on all that walking! My treadmill is still out of order, though new motor is on the way via UPS! Still way too hot to walk outside in TX!

@Pathos - danke! And FX. 

Thanks to everyone else keeping me in their thoughts. Second beta should be in by 5 PM CST today and I just feel a bit sick. I'm not sure if it's the nerves or the hormones, but grateful to have a busy day (at least after 11 AM or so). Just waiting - as usual - nothing new there!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oooh hope it's good sick!!! Thinking of you clandestine x


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine...I'm waiting on pins and needles...wait...did you change your chart?!


----------



## newbie2013

Clande!! You changed your chart!!!!! Doing a little happy dance!!! Update, please!


----------



## pathos

:wohoo: :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos :) Thanks! I have been adding more steps over time. 10,000 was my goal for a while. Then 12,000, then 15,000, and now I'm at 18,000. I had a lot of fluid weight to lose from preeclampsia/meds/ivs/etc. I want to lose all of that, the actual pregnancy weight, and the extra weight left to get to the perfect weight for my height before my next pregnancy. I'm down 47.8 lbs since March. (I know that sounds crazy. I had only gained 20 lbs during my pregnancy before I gained all that fluid weight.) I lost 24 lbs in the first week after delivery mostly from all of the sweating. Walking is amazing and definitely allows me to eat whatever I want including restaurant food. I'll step it back down to 10,000-15,000 once I reach my weight goal and a little lower once I get a BFP! 

@ClandestineTX Thanks! I hope your motor gets there soon. We are in the middle of a heat advisory right now. I can't walk outdoors until late afternoon. I'm very excited for you.


I totally recommend the Fitbit Flex for tracking steps and calories to anyone who wants to get in better shape. It has great tracking and it works. I could share some of my charts if anyone is interested.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful2014 said:


> @ProfWife Yay for improvements with your back! I hope it helps reduce utis as well. It makes me so hopeful for you! It does feel like a fresh start.
> 
> @momwithbabies I've heard that endometriosis pain/symptoms can come and go over time. Your mom might have been misdiagnosed. Did you tell your doctor that she was diagnosed with diverticulitis? If so, the doctor might have jumped to that idea instead of thinking of endometriosis. I don't have a close enough relationship with the women in my family to talk about any body issues, although I sometimes wish that we could. (At least general information/issues that they had). I know that af is painful for you. Was May much different than all/most cycles or does it happen more frequently than not?
> 
> 
> Once I found out I might have it, I called my mom and she told me she had something similar happen to her. Then, I told the doctor. He said diverticulitis usually happens to older people, unless there are genetics involved. The gut wrenching pain in my descending colon during AF happens about once every quarter. My other periods can be pretty painful, but they are not as bad as the colon pain. This is gross, but the pain can be so bad that I feel like my colon is going to explode. Yikes!
> 
> Thank you for asking about me, and congratulations on your fitness achievements! That is amazing!!! And I would like to see those charts. I hope AF goes okay for you (or as okay as it can possibly be) as you prepare to try again.


----------



## momwithbabies

Clandestine: Thinking of you!!!


----------



## KatyW

Been awhile since I have been on - but Clandestine, oh, FX'd for you!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I feel so bad for you. I REALLY hope they get this figured out soon and you can get better. AF sucks and the regular pain is terrible. You shouldn't have to deal with this as well. Will you be seeing someone soon? AF on the baby aspirin is a little different so far. TMI- it's a bit more runny. This is great, though, because it should be thinning my blood which is what I need in the future. I'll get screenshots and attach some of my charts soon. :)


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: I'm done seeing doctors for a while (unless something goes terribly wrong). I would like to see one, but with everything else going on and our money situation, it's difficult. I hope your lining is getting thick!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Clandestine: I am so excited!!! Is it official??? I was catching up and couldn't hit the next page buttons fast enough :)

Hopeful: I think getting in shape is a good idea. It never hurts :). I need to work on that too since I've been back at school...wow I can feel how out of shape I am. I have a kiddo in a wheelchair that I need to lift in and out of his chair. So sore this week lol.

Momwithbabies: Ugh that stinks. I hope you can get some relief soon!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Nicki - I think it's technically official, but with a guarded prognosis. Doc and I are still not 100% sure how we got here with my low estradiol level. My beta had a 1.8 day doubling time (which is fantastic, except we are talking and increase from 8-17 mIU/mL - like "not officially pregnant" depending on which scale is being used). Doc wanted a U/S asap to check my lining to see if we needed to give me other hormones to try to make this stick. Started spotting (very light) Friday night, was able to get U/S Saturday AM, spotting continued through Saturday and yesterday even had bright and dark red light bleeding. I was sure it was over. Bleeding tapered off to light brown/ tan spotting again last night and today. So incredibly nervous, anxiously waiting for U/S report and further instructions. Emailed doc about bleed and she told me to keep current plan and we knew this was a "hope" - and to wait and see what happens. So, official-ish, at least for the moment and really scary.


----------



## melann13

Praying for you Clandestine. What's the next step?


----------



## ClandestineTX

U/S report (from Saturday's exam) will hopefully be in today and that will let Doc know if I need something for my lining. Otherwise, if we still think this is ongoing will likely get another beta series this week. Just holding my breath right now.


----------



## ProfWife

Oh praying this is just a slow start to a beautiful ending! You'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## momwithbabies

Hoping for the best, Clandestine! I can't imagine the anticipation you're feeling.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Clandestine-I am hoping and praying for you :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

U/S report only had transabdominal results, even though they did a transvaginal, also... which is super frustrating. My lining is only 4.9 mm, which is way below the ideal of 8 mm of more. Doc asked for new beta plus progesterone and estradiol, which I just had drawn. Mostly tan/brown spotting with randomly interspersed light bleeds, but not like a period and only very minor cramping. I did have Hubster pick up some FRERs last night, to kill time while waiting for U/S report - was friggin' blazing positive, which suggests hCG progression, even though it's not a guarantee this will stay around. Still holding my breath, next labs due back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies Thanks. I hope it's not so bad from now on. How are things with your husband? I hope you all are doing better.

@nikkilucky77 I definitely feel a lot healthier now. I needed to get in better shape/health for myself, but I know it should help in a future pregnancy as well. How's work going?

@ClandestineTX I can't wait until I can make it official on here. I'll wait for you to tell me when to update. I know it's scary. I hope you get peace with it soon and can start enjoying yourself. The transabdominal results will not be as clear as the transvaginal results at this point. Good luck tomorrow. Fingers crossed for great labs!

@ProfWife How are you?


----------



## Hopeful2014

Here are some of the charts from my Fitbit Flex. Today was a monumental day because I officially hit the "50 lbs weight loss goal" for me. :) 

Picture 1: 
Top chart shows levels of activity throughout the day.
Bottom chart shows level of sleep activity.

Picture 2:
Top chart shows calories intake and calories burned.
Bottom chart shows number of steps.

Picture 3:
My weight loss chart.
 



Attached Files:







hopefulpic2.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 5









hopefulpic1.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 5









hopefulpic3.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ClandestineTX

Well done on the workouts and weight loss!!!

I am avoiding use of the p-word and making it official anywhere for now. First of two second beta series will be back tomorrow afternoon, the second will be drawn Thursday and back on Friday. Hoping for good doubling, but also higher levels overall. The spotting (with episodes of bleeding) seems to have dulled to scant spotting only - hoping it stays that way. Also starting suppositories tomorrow to try to help build my lining and increase blood flow, etc. Just keeping my FX for now.


----------



## pathos

Congrats Hopeful, that's huge! :drunk:

Clandestine, looking forward to your good news. :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

Congrats, Hopeful!! Big milestone! I hope you found a way to celebrate!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Yesterday's beta came back at 84 mIU/mL - that's a 52 hour doubling time since the second one last week, which is all we can ask for - NORMAL!

My estradiol (E2) and progesterone are both low - doubling current progesterone supplement and will start estradiol/ Viagra supplement tomorrow (yes, Viagra... the chemical in it apparently increases uterine blood flow and increase placental and fetal growth - who knew?)

Next betas will be drawn in the AM and I will get them back Friday afternoon.

FX... and more waiting.


----------



## ProfWife

84!!! We're getting in the really good numbers now! May just have been a threatened bean...but it sounds like all might be well. Hoping with you that the tests keep on coming back strong!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Clandestine: That is sounding good! 84. It sounds like you have a tough bean in there...that is a good thing! I am so hopeful for you!

Hopeful: Work is great! I love being back at school. I am so proud of you for meeting your weight goal! Amazing :)

Atm I just ovulated with the strongest opks I ever had...hoping that is a good sign. It is 3 dpo and I know it is too early but I have been having a very active midsection. Crossing my fingers this month my bean will stick! I finally feel at ease because I know I can get pregnant where before I wasn't sure if it was even possible. 

Happy hump day everyone!!


----------



## ProfWife

Nikki - Sounds like our cycles might be together this go around! 

@Hopeful - I'm hanging in. About 3dpo...hanging around and waiting to see what will happen.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: Very nice...cycle buddies! I thinking positive for us!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Nicki are you on any stim meds? I noticed I was getting +-ish OPKs on Femara early on because the way it works to increase FSH also raises LH - definitely don't stop DTD until you are SURE you are in your LP. The CD 3 OPK may just be the beginning.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh and started the suppositories today... it's different down there with the extra circulation. In better news - after 7 straight days of spotting/ light bleeding thrown in for cardiac function tests - NO SPOTTING!


----------



## ProfWife

WOO HOO for no spotting!

When's the next result due in?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tomorrow between 1 and 5 PM. Just hCG and progesterone, have to give the estradiol/ Viagra supplements some time to kick in before checking the estradiol again.


----------



## melann13

Sounds great Clandestine! and Viagra, who knew! Don't forget to go to the ER if you have an erection lasting more than four hours :) The increased blood flow does make sense though. Never thought of it- but I guess vasodilation is vasodilation right? Alcohol does that too- but that's probably a poor choice ;)
I'm sure as a fellow scientist you're all about the lab results, I know I was.


----------



## ClandestineTX

HA! You should see what I've already built into Excel... 

I don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight. I am holding my breath. And I just want to say, I hope no one takes my skepticism as a lack of gratitude on my part. I am trying to make peace with the fact that I finally got a legit BFP during the one cycle where I had data telling me it was impossible without additional hormonal support I didn't get. Even my doctor was expecting failure and the first test this week has given us cautious optimism, but we are both very skeptical of long term success at this point. I just wanted to put that out there, because I know a number of ladies who have never had a positive of any sort - it's not that I am not happy - it's that I'm aware this is a long shot and just scared to get attached to the idea of a viable pregnancy at this point to be over the moon about it. I want to be, I just can't let go of the facts until I have data to the contrary.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Clandestine: Nope all natural. I was thinking about doing clomid or femara but then I had a possible miscarriage and chemical. I'm hoping to do it without if I can. Do you recommend femara?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Clandestine: We understand and we are rooting for you! It's scary though too! Hang in there!


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine - I think we all completely understand the hesitation and fear of jumping for joy when you've faced all the hurdles that each of us has. Even once I do see a BFP for the first time, I won't likely believe it until I hear a heartbeat. Even then...I know I'll never really "relax" again...there will always be something to worry about.

Hoping it all comes through clear tomorrow. 

Sometimes...unscientific miracles do happen...and stick around. Hoping that is your reality. :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Well said prowife


----------



## momwithbabies

You are in my thoughts, Clandestine!! 


Hopeful: Thank you for asking. Things have been okay around here. My husband had a pretty big anxiety attack a couple of days ago, but he got through it. I think that medicine he's on is working okay so far. He might need a higher dose, but he goes back to the doctor soon. BTW...impressive results!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I am glad the spotting is gone and that you have the suppositories. I understand how you feel. I know you appreciate it, but you might need to protect yourself as well. It's clear you are completely invested and only want a good outcome. Good luck with your results. I hope they get them to you early in the day.

@ProfWife Thanks! A while ago (and many pounds ago) my husband said we can go out for dinner when I reach the 50 lbs point. :) We might. He recently said we can go buy new shirts. It definitely feels good. I really hope great things happen for you! Fingers crossed for a BFP!

@nikkilucky77 Thanks! I appreciate it! Yay for strong opks! I hope it's a good sign as well. I'm glad you're feeling more at ease. It WILL happen! I hope it's soon!

@momwithbabies I'm sorry that he had an anxiety attack. I've had some periods of low-intense panic at times. It can be scary. I hope he gets the dose regulated soon. 

AFM Today marks one month of taking the baby aspirin/extra vitamins! Only two more months to go! As for my cycle, so far, it seems more normal than the last two cycles. My temps didn't drop before/at af until several days into the next cycle, I ovulated later than normal, my lp was shorter, and my temps just seemed sort of off in the last two cycles. I wondered if the baby aspirin might have caused any of that, but I was also reading more about exercise and how it can change hormone levels. I have to look more into it, but I read that more than one hour of vigorous activity a day can mess with hormones. I was getting 2-3 hours. I've lowered my steps a little, which will also lower total active minutes a day. My temps have been more normal including the drop before af. I'm interested to see when I'll ovulate and if everything becomes more normal.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: it's really hard to negatively affect your hormones with exercise - unless you are a professional athlete or anorexic. Temps are so horrible - I knew that from things I had read and then got those hormone profiles. My two highest FP temps (like I had to discard them to get crosshairs) were my two highest estrogen levels that cycle! And my highest progesterone levels were only halfway up my highest LP temps (like mid-slow rise for me). Don't use them to make decisions about what to do for your general health and always take them with a grain of salt! 

@Nicki: I had cycles that had gotten to 60+ days in length, with numerous (2-3) non-ovulatory LH surges each cycle. The first Femara cycle on the lowest dose immediately knocked my body back to 27 day cycles, only fatigue as a side effect, easily remedied by taking it right before bed. Has anyone looked at CD 3 LH, FSH, and estradiol and CD 21 progesterone for you? I'd ask about those before starting something like Femara/ Clomid, IMHO.

Thank you all for the support. Day 2 of no spotting, 3 doses of suppositories so far - and only thing going on at the moment is FATIGUE. Like I woke up almost unbearably tired. I have a long, crazy busy work day, which will hopefully prevent me from freaking out while waiting for my test results. I will post them as soon as I can - just might be early evening after I get home from work tonight. I promise to update today though!


----------



## newbie2013

Waiting on your update clande!!

Thinking of all of you. Was my birthday yesterday and dh's last week - hoping for a birthday conception!! Cd 17 or something!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I lowered required steps from 18,000 to at least 15,000 a day, but will continue to allow myself to go higher if it comes naturally or if I still want to keep going. I'm excited because I'm continuing to lose weight even after lowering steps! Yay for no more spotting! That's great. Good luck with the results!!

@newbie2013 Happy Birthday to both of you! Fingers tightly crossed for a birthday conception!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Happy Birthday and FX for a birthday present of the BFP variety for you, newbie!

AFM... the lab slacked off before the holiday... no results by close of business, so that means Tuesday. Had light flow, but scary moment of bleeding yesterday - that may have been caused by the suppositories working too well. Doc advised to reduce to 1 x a day and recheck the progesterone, estradiol, and b-hCG on Tuesday (so will get Thursday's results on Tuesday, and Tuesday's results on Wednesday).


----------



## ProfWife

Oh, I'd be livid with that lab. Not getting someones CBC or cholesterol back to them...okay...3 days, no biggie. Not getting someones PREGNANCY test back to them...HUGE biggie. (Especially since that test can be done in less than an hour...they do them before most of my procedures just to make sure before doing anything.)

So sorry. Hopefully you can find a way to keep busy the next 3 days.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Technically they guarantee results in 3-5 business days, so I can't complain (at least not officially). I should actually just be grateful that I "usually" get them back next day. I even called our local walk-in clinic, they sent the quant hCG tests out, but offered me an HPT - like that helps.


----------



## ClandestineTX

What's everyone up to this weekend? I have been cleared for walking only - so will be trying to do that and get some actual work accomplished.


----------



## ProfWife

Walking is good...learn a craft?

I'll be grading essays today then it's game night with our Bible study group. Excited for that now that I'm at about 98% after a REALLY good night's sleep.

Tomorrow will be my craft day. I'm going to make a new lanyard/keychain for myself and maybe some for the women in my department. I also need to finish a baby blanket for one of my coworkers and a diaper caddy for another (expecting her second grandchild). Then there's the blanket for my mommy which I'd like to finish by her birthday. Oh...and I have a few books to read...

My Labor Day weekend is quite full apparently. I should probably get to work. 


Oh...and about your walk-in clinic...did they at least give you the test for free? ;-) Oy. "Here's something you could pick up and probably already have in your cabinet..." Well. Perhaps an A- for effort?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I called them - didn't bother going in, as I have no shortage of HPTs, ROFL!

Before I started my PhD I was pretty good at scrapbooking and sewing - like I might need that diaper caddy pattern from you if this baby sticks! I miss hobbies. I am preparing to work on answer keys for this semester. Riveting stuff :) Just more work - a few months away from my doctoral defense, too much teaching-related work and too much dissertation-related work to actually take the weekend off!


----------



## ProfWife

Take at least a few hours each day for yourself. Movie, ice cream, reading, etc. Always do a little something on the weekend that is fun. 

I just got through 2/3 a class of essays. Oy...stay on topic, kiddos! 

The pattern is SOOO simple. I cranked about 8 of them out in a few hours (about 20-25 minutes - including the ironing). 

Off to clean up for game night! Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX :dohh: to having to wait until Tuesday. That's so annoying. 

@ProfWife Yay for crafting and reading time! What type of blanket are you making?


We're not doing too much this weekend. We did a big clean on Friday. Cleaning always makes me feel more relaxed and better once it's finished. It rained today so we didn't get much time outside for walking with the pup. We watched some of our shows tonight. We watched Hell on Wheels (cowboy/outlaw type show about building the railroad) and Outlander (period show about a WWII nurse who is transported back in time) tonight. We are DVRing Intruders to watch tomorrow. We're currently watching The Hobbit The Desolation of Smaug. We're probably going to be getting gutters and some landscaping materials in the next couple of days. I would like to get it all together over the next week. 

I hope everyone finds some time to relax over the weekend!


----------



## RaeChay

.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I envy your big clean! Hubster is also finishing a degree this semester, so we've agreed that we need to graduate first - and if that means we let the house go a bit in the meantime, we can always fix it later. Still trying to do little things, but oh, how I love a big ole deep clean of the house!


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - The blankets vary. The one for my coworker is a minky dot and fleece combo in pink and cream. The one for my momma I'm crocheting from a yarn called Pipsqueak. I used to just make baby blankets out of it, but I'm realizing it's awesome for adults, too! I found some teal and made a teal/yellow combo for one of my mentors and a teal/brown for myself. I've been crocheting and knitting for almost 5 years and kept none of the items for myself until now. It's nice to see it every day and remember the hard work invested. :)


----------



## pathos

Oh I wanna do some crocheting now... I have some left over yarns, but i cannot sit too long, back hurts :growlmad: I am off to pintest now, maybe I can find cutie little projects.


----------



## ProfWife

https://prairiebabies.wordpress.com/2012/01/25/easy-lazy-sunday-baby-booties-crochet/

^Baby booties...they take about 20-30 minutes ;-)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@RaeChay I haven't read the books yet. I'm weird in the way that if I start a book series first I have to finish before watching anything and if I start watching it first I get nervous I will ruin things when watching if I read it. ;) I do plan to read them. I bet they are good based on just the show and idea. The show is quite good. I can already tell that there are certain characters that I would love in the literary form. We've got my husband's parents watching it now as well. I hope you are doing well! 

@ClandestineTX Cleaning has always been somewhat therapeutic for me. It just sort of started randomly that day by me cleaning one thing and then another and then another... I remember the last minute graduation run. We both had to complete student teaching internships and take classes at the same time so it was crazy. I bet you are both so happy to be finishing soon. Will you graduate at the same time?

@ProfWife That's amazing. I crocheted and knitted with my mom and grandmother when I was younger. Unfortunately, I haven't done much of it for a while. My husband's grandmother made us a dutch doll quilt that I treasure. I bet people love to receive your blankets as well. It's an art.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I am opposite of you, hopeful, I have to see a movie first and then read the books. I am always disappointed if I read the book first, because the movie never gets it completely correct (and you get the bonus visual of characters, pronunciation of names, etc.)

Oddly enough - my defense will be before the end of his term, but his school has a Dec graduation ceremony and mine does not - so he will graduate first, if that makes sense.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I have to finish whichever I start first usually! I agree; movies hardly ever get it completely correct. I like the Mortal Instruments series, although I haven't finished the last book yet. I liked the movie as a movie and separate from the books. However, there were MAJOR differences and spoilers in it. Like at least one major thing was changed and it ruined things for viewers who didn't read the books as it gave things away that you don't find out as a reader until several books into the series. Anyway...like I said I like the movie as a separate thing, but not as an adaptation of the first book...rant over. ;) 

My husband finished a semester ahead of me and graduated in May. I graduated in December. It was cool because the family could focus on just one of us at a time. It was also neat because the weather and feel was different for both. We took my niece to see Santa Claus after my graduation and dinner.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I had a spring graduation the first time, skipped my masters graduation (May ceremony for December completion and I had moved out of state) - the PhD one will be different, hooding and all. But agreed it's a nice break for the family to have them separated!


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine, any updates?

Like most of you, hubs and I graduated with Master's at different times. It really was nice to just focus on each other, even though we did think it would be pretty cool to do it together.


AFM - Off to the doc tomorrow for post-op and follow-up. Praying we get a plan in place for next cycle. It will be our last before the official 2 year mark.


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for your appointment, ProfWife!!!

And NOTHING from the lab. I swear someone there is intent on driving me mad.


----------



## ProfWife

GEEZ! Call your doc to call and yell at them for you. (Although...hormonal momma might get a stronger reaction!)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Technically - their advertised turn-around time is 3-5 business days, so they aren't "late" and it is what it is (or at least that's what I keep telling myself).


----------



## ProfWife

Yeah...you said that. I just can't believe it is taking them this long!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Me, either. I am out of energy to worry at this point and am just trying to keep myself busy.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Of course, I got yesterday's results before last Thursdays...

Beta hCG = 126 mIU/mL (it was 84 a week ago, so this is definitely not viable)
Progesterone and estradiol are both down, despite supplementing both, meaning my body isn't even trying to support this. 

So waiting for official word from Doc, but wagering I will be discontinuing hormone supplements today and letting this work itself out and starting again, but I think Hubster and I both are very sure that we definitely want to keep on working toward this - so FX for cycle #22.


----------



## ProfWife

Are you sure they had the right dates? With that sort of service, I'd ask for a double check in the system. If they are right, I'm so sorry sweetie. Hopefully this little one will be followed by a precious one that will go to full term.

My heart just breaks for you guys. It sounds like your body tried for a while to hang on. Praying that if you have to reset that it's an easy transition to the next cycle.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I had hCG and progesterone drawn on Thursday, but hCG, progesterone and estradiol drawn yesterday - so it was definitely yesterday's labs that came back first. I usually get them next day - think with the holiday that the one from last Thursday may have gotten lost or something (or on someone's desk or inbox). 

At the absolute most - there's a possible 2-day error in my ovulation estimate. It's definitely been really low all along, but as long as the doubling was normal - there was some shred of hope. I am really OK. I do a lot of research, as I am sure you've all noticed. There are thresholds for specific DPO and statistics for viability - I actually won't share them publicly, but know I had 0% viability numbers on those specific days all along (hence the lack of ticker or changing my status from NTNP#1). I had good, solid, science-based reasons for believing this was a long shot - and Doc even agreed from the beginning this was a "hope" for us. I am ready to be on to the next cycle, legitimately.


----------



## ProfWife

I can totally understand. Being one of the researchy types myself...I know how that can both deflate and give you some assurance as to what is happening.

Even still, virtual hugs to you.


AFM - Met with the surgeon today for my post-op and plan. 

Stage 2 (which I already knew). Both tubes involved plus the cul-de-sac (Pouch of Douglas). All adhesions and implants removed. Fluid drained/washed. My DHEAS he wants down under 200, nearer to 100 if possible. So, I'm going on a corticosteroid when CD1 comes around (if it comes around). That's all. Doc seems fairly certain that those two things are all we need to finally fall pregnant. His guess, 3-4 months. After that, we're cleared to start Letrozole/Ovidrel if we still aren't pregnant. So, we're going to wait until January and give it the college try. Doc said we could try to "time" it...or just go with what works for us. He really seems to think that the surgery was the key. 

So, we'll see what happens. 10dpo today. Negatives (not surprising - too early). I'll test over the weekend.


----------



## momwithbabies

Clandestine: I was thinking about you this weekend because we visited Hurricane Harbor again! We had so much fun, but my legs were so sore from all of the walking. I hated to hear the news about this cycle. Sending hugs to you. 

ProfWife: That's comforting to hear him say that the surgery was key! 3-4 mos. is an awesome timetable! I'm hoping this cycle brings your BFP. 

AFM...CD 34 and no AF, but I've felt PMS junk for the last week!!! At least she didn't show up at the waterpark:) I've had diarrhea for the past two days, but I'm thinking it was something I ate on our trip. I ate quite a few things that aren't the healthiest, lol! I just wish the diarrhea would go away! 

Teaching + diarrhea = Running out of the classroom

P.S. AF needs to show up! I only had sex once this cycle!! I am not getting my hopes up!!! I am not getting my hopes up!!!


----------



## ProfWife

One is all it takes! Are you officially late at this point or a few days away?

I'm so blessed - the faculty restroom is directly across from my classroom. One of the other things my doc found was that an endometrial implant/adhesion had glued my colon into a zig-zag pattern instead of the normal arrangement. It explains what we thought was IBS...it was that. The sad thing is that, without the extra bend, since surgery my body hasn't been...umm...holding on to much. The doc said that was normal and it would go away about 6 weeks post op (I'm half way there) once everything figured out how to process normally. On the bright side, all IBS symptoms should be taken care of! :-D


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I know that the two year mark is approaching, but remember it's almost like a fresh start after your surgery. I really feel like that will make a big difference! I can't wait until you get your BFP! I hope it's this month, but I'm certain it will be soon!

@ClandestineTX I'm very sorry to hear this. I wish it was different. I know that it will happen for you and I feel like it will be very soon. Your doctor and you will make an excellent plan. :hugs:

@momwithbabies I had one very uncomfortable experience when teaching. I still remember it. It was 1st period and we were reading something about the Salem Witch Trials. I still remember the student who was reading and how terrible I felt! There was only 5-10 minutes of class left. 2nd period was my planning period so I was VERY happy to get them out of the class! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: Sounds like such good news for you! I agree 3-4 months timetable is AWESOME! I think I agree with Hopeful - you and I are both approaching the 2-year mark, but both of us with new circumstances that should give us both renewed optimism.

@momwithbabies: Well done on no AF at the waterpark! I sometimes get GI issues right before a cycle resets and pre-O from hormones - either way, hope your issues clear up soon!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Clandestine: Dang it. I was really hoping for you! I am thinking of you! I am very impressed with your motivation for next cycle. Good for you!

Prowife: I am glad to hear surgery was good! And I tested yesterday at 9dpo and it was negative too. Why do we test so early??

Momwithbabies: When are you testing??

Atm I am 10dpo, roughly, and my bbs are soooo sore, nips and all. I also have had the worst acne the last two days and I seldom ever break out. Trying not to read into anything since I know they are PMS symptoms as well. Sigh. 

Hope everyone is having a good week!!!


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: That's great about possibly no more IBS for you! It is no fun! And I wonder if my endo attached to the part of my colon that hurts at times during AF. If I even have endo, I should say. 

Hopeful: That sounds like me! I hate that feeling!

Clandestine: Thank you! 

I knew when I typed my last entry, AF would finally show. It never fails, right? At least I didn't bother testing. I'm exhausted, crampy, diarrhea-y, and just not in the most cheerful mood. I haven't seen my husband since Monday, so that doesn't help.


----------



## ProfWife

Nikki - MINE, TOO! Oh my gosh...even walking hurts! I'm not even taking the progesterone supplements this cycle. Who knows...I'm figuring out that our bodies are SO weird that hardly anything is overly predictable.

Clandestine - I do have some renewed optimism...it's cautious though. I don't want to get my hopes up on the 3-4 and find myself depressed if it doesn't happen that fast.

Hopeful - Thanks (as always) for the encouragement. I can't wait to start cycle watching with you again!


----------



## momwithbabies

Nikilucky: I know about how hard it is not to read into everything. It's almost impossible when you know your body so well. Good luck for a fast next few days for you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Nicki: the OSOM tests I bought really are super sensitive, we're talking I had the first unmistakable line at 12 DPO - and at 14 DPO my serum beta-hCG was only 8 mIU/mL. The down side to that is that you will definitely detect chemicals, but for me it was reassuring to know we could fertilize an egg. 

I would have greatly preferred for this one to be THE ONE, but if it couldn't be it, I am so grateful to have all of you ladies to carry on with. It has definitely made all of this so much easier. I stopped the hormones yesterday and my daily spotting is more impressive than it has been. Since Tuesday's progesterone was only 5.1 ng/mL, I am hoping the floodgates will open soon and my body will sort this out without additional intervention. I have stopped daily testing, but will probably check tomorrow and every 2-3 days after that, in hopes the hCG is out of my system quickly.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Clandestine-I'll have to check those tests out! Did you say Amazon for those? I hope it isn't too bad when the floodgates open. Hopefully it goes fast and we are here for you!!


Prowife-Walking, stairs, etc hurts bad! I don't normally get them that bad so I'm hoping its a good sign for both of us :). I'm getting closer to my 2 year too and its time for us!

Momwithbabies- Shoot...sorry AF showed :( hope she goes fast. 

Hopeful-As always, you are awesome and thanks for youd support for us ladies.


----------



## ProfWife

Nikki - I just noticed you're in Iowa...which section of the state? My hubs is from a tiny town in the far northwest corner (practically in Minnesota).


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I'm all for renewed optimism for all! 

@nikkilucky77 Thanks! :friends: I really hope those are your BFP symptoms and not PMS. When will you test again?

@momwithbabies Big hugs. I hope you have a better weekend. 

@ProfWife I definitely think you are much closer to your BFP! :) Thank you. If my cycles stay on track we may be starting in my October cycle assuming ovulation comes after the end of the month. That will be the last full month of required baby aspirin before trying. I'd love for us to be bump buddies. I hope we all get BFPs soon and can have our pregnancies together! Fingers crossed.

AFM I've been working on having renewed optimism for myself as well. I know I can get pregnant, have a healthy baby, and deliver it now. Of course the biggest scare is that I could get preeclampsia again or more what could happen if I did. I need to be healthy as well. I have been working on envisioning a good outcome and happiness. I remind myself of the things the specialist said. There's another thing I remind myself of that might help some of you as well. Anything is possible and things can be different when variables are changed. The variables that I will change (or have already changed) will be having a healthier/more fit body, taking baby aspirin and extra vitamins, closely monitoring everything at home, having a team who will provide me with better care, and many other small changes. I'll be going into a next pregnancy with completely different variables. Yes, it will still be my body and I might still develop issues. However, we know when we change things the outcome can change as well.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Nicki: these are the tests: https://www.amazon.com/OSOM-HCG-Combo-Pregnancy-Test/dp/B000KPZMU8 (note you can use them with serum, in addition to urine, but I didn't see that as necessary). They do take longer than the reported 3 minutes for full development (even though you would see a line by then) and to compare one day to the next, I found they needed to dry completely (~ 2 hours).

@Hopeful: I am so glad to hear that you are feeling strong about your next LO. I think it's amazing that you are working so hard and have been largely positive moving forward. I so want to be your bump buddy SOON!


----------



## nikkilucky77

I want to be bump buddies with each of you!!! :)

Prowife: I live in the opposite corner...NE Iowa in a little town called Waukon. How are your bbs today? Mine are not as bad today...so I am thinking AF is on the way but we will see! 

Clandestine: Thanks! I need to order some anyways so perfect timing! 

Hopeful: You are so right! I agree...our bodies have different circumstances each time. I also think getting healthy is the right step. I have been getting bigger and bigger so I need to start doing something whether it is yoga again or something! I am excited for you because you are right...you can get pregnant and I know it will happen for you!!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Also I want to hold out on testing but I am sure I will tomorrow lol. 

What about you prowife??


----------



## ClandestineTX

Getting healthy continues here, too - though I'm going to go eat some crap for lunch (I'm thinking fast food) and hit happy hour tonight, because I CAN. But tomorrow, I will get back to walking/ jogging intervals and lifting weights.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Ugh so I caved and tested again...super faint line. I'm going to test tomorrow again with fmu (I held it for 2 hrs with this test). I'm hoping its not another chemical :-/


----------



## kksy9b

FX'd Nikki!


----------



## athena87

So I wanted to share, I had my 36 week appt today. I'm dilated 1-2 cm and 50 % effaced. I think I may have lost my mucus plug earlier this evening.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Athena-That time has gone so fast!! Wow :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Here is my 11:00pm test...again 2.5 hours...can't hold my urine for anything!! My other test I took at 4:00pm and it was super faint...definitely a squinter. I am hoping and praying this one sticks :).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kksy9b

nikki- i love the picture of a picture :) and there is no squinting there! sending a prayer for you that this is your forever baby!

athena- way to go on starting some progress! it may still be a few weeks but that is 1-2 cm you won't have to do later!


----------



## newbie2013

Nikki, I'm hopeful for you!! Can't wait for the next test.

AFM, I'm somewhere around CD24 and was so grumpy yesterday, I could have sworn i was pmsing! Nothing today, except I think I'm getting a cold! 

Thinking of you all


----------



## ProfWife

Nikki - Hopeful that this is it for you! 

Athena - Praying the last couple of weeks go very smoothly and easily for you.

AFM - All negatives so far. Looks like we weren't a miracle after surgery story...maybe next month...


----------



## ClandestineTX

@athena: good luck in the coming weeks for a safe and speedy delivery!

@Nicki!!!!!! FX!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

@ProfWife: what dpo are you? You know it ain't over til she shows by now!


----------



## ProfWife

@Clandestine - - - AAAAAAAND cue AF. :-/ It's okay. Post-surgery cycle is always a long shot. Too much was still healing (I was barely a week post-op when I think I might have ovulated). Surgeon said it was likely I didn't even ovulate, or if I did it was likely a "bad egg" since so much was messed around with during the surgery. So, I'm going to Disney tonight! :-D (To see two of my favorite bands play at Night of Joy!)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: at least she didn't keep you waiting! I feel that I have equally dismal chances in the non-medicated break between the CP clearing out and a proper cycle start to time the meds correctly. We weren't told not to try, just to hold off on meds until the timing could be assured. I hope this brand new cycle for you is a great one!


----------



## ProfWife

Are you doing Femara and Ovidrel or just Femara after the waiting cycle?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: I'm sorry AF came :(. I agree with Clandestine though..I like when she doesn't keep me waiting. Next month will be better!!!

Thanks everyone! I did a dollar tree test and a rexall blue brand. Both came up positive.


----------



## athena87

Yay nikki! How many dpo are you?


----------



## nikkilucky77

Thanks :)

I'm either 10-12 dpo...not entirely sure when I ovulated exactly. I have two days of positive opks and I didn't temp. I hope that is good. I just did a digital and it came up pregnant..1-2 weeks since ovulation.


----------



## ClandestineTX

YAY!!!!! FX for continued progression!!!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Nikki!!!!!! That's awesome! Many congratulations!


----------



## kksy9b

Wonderful news!!!!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you!


----------



## RaeChay

Awesome Nikki!!! Congrats :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX Thanks! Please, please let us be bump buddies!! I still eat bad food as well. I'd rather eat it and just up my steps. :)

@nikkilucky77 Written before I read your latest post: I honestly hope we all get BFPs very soon and can be bump buddies!! Any more signs/symptoms? Fingers crossed for a BFP tomorrow! Written after reading your latest post: OMG! Yay! I'm so hopeful that it's darker tomorrow!!! I'm sending loads of luck!

@athena87 You're so close. Good luck!

@newbie2013 I hope this is the month!

@ProfWife Your surgery will make a difference. I know it. I always heard of women getting pregnant soon after a chemical and it didn't happen for me right away. It did make me feel bad because I had hoped it would happen right after as it does sometimes. It took four more cycles, but it did happen. My point is don't feel bad if it doesn't happen the first cycle after the surgery. Remember that you are closer and it will happen. Yay for Disney! I hope you had fun!


----------



## pathos

clandestine:flower: & profwife, good luck with your next cycles. though upsetting, i agree nonviable pregnancies or chemical pregnancies are reassuring. I cannot make sure because i never tested that cycle but i think i had a chemical pregnancy the cycle before i got my bfp. I even had ib :s

uh athena, this is very exciting. good luck!

and nikki! yay :happy dance: congrats! h&h 8 months :winkwink:


----------



## ProfWife

Well, I've only had one potential chemical...back in March of 2013. A single positive pregnancy test...everything negative afterwards. However, with the endometriosis being what it was, it's no wonder we weren't falling pregnant.

Like I said, I'm optimisitic. My stress levels dropped when the doctor, who could very easily have told us to go straight to iui or ivf if he was after money, didn't even want to prescribe the ovulation meds. If he's that convinced that he doesn't need to see me for more than bloodwork for the next 3-4 months, there must have been enough for improvement.

I think the path is cleared now...so hopefully it's only a matter of time. Got my opks already and bringing back bbt to verify ovulation passed. Dexamethasone was started last night to bring down my DHEA-S. 

Here goes nothing! :)


----------



## nikkilucky77

Raechay: Thank you! How are you doing?

Kkys9b: Thank you so much! Charles is such a cutie!

Hopeful: Thank you so much! I couldn't have done this without you ladies. I keep taking a test in the morning...definitely nervous but very happy :). I am hoping for some bump buddies soon!! This morning I had a headache and felt nauseous...made it feel a little more real to me. DH is over the moon and telling everyone I swear!! I am like seriously you can't tell everyone in case it doesn't stick. Men haha.

Prowife: I'm very optimistic for you. :) You are right..it is only a matter of time.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Nicki - test away, honey! I tested daily until 30 DPO, but if you start to feel like watching for progression is making you crazy (e.g. doing more harm than good) STOP. Otherwise, have fun with it!


----------



## nikkilucky77

I can see what you mean...my test this morning was slightly darker but not much so of course I was thinking is it not dark enough. I might have to do every other day until I have my blood drawn lol.


----------



## momwithbabies

Nikki: Congratulations! I'm wishing you the best!

ProfWife: Stupid AF...I'm sorry she's here. Praying it's next cycle for you!!! I know you've been praying for a long time. I hope AF leaves you soon and ovulation comes around quickly. 

Hopeful: You have such wonderful optimism! I need some of that as well, lol.

AFM...AF needs to leave! CD 5 and fairly heavy bleeding. I feel exhausted!!! Surprisingly, I have never been diagnosed with anemia. Sometimes, I think I have it. It doesn't help that I've been on my feet all day. We had open house tonight. I'm pooped!


----------



## ProfWife

It's possible that you do have it but they've never pulled bloods at the right time.

I'm having a really heavy cycle myself. CD3 here. So far, the dex is actually improving my mornings. I'm just now getting really tired (I normally poop out early in the afternoon and need more coffee).

About to head to bed...


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies

I've been here stalking and posting short messages only. I'm reading everything and thinking about you all.

Clande, how are you doing today?

Profwife and MWB, I'm sorry af got you. Let's hope she clears off and you can each start afresh. I'm sorry she's being so annoying.

Nikki, I'd love to see a photo of your progression. Is af officially late now?

Afm, af hit with a bang yesterday, along with a cold, a headache and not much sleep. It was an awful day! Dh had an awful day too so we were bickering badly last night. Today is another day and I'm determine to make it a better one!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I love your optimism. It does feel like a fresh start!

@nikkilucky77 I'm so happy for you. I see that you updated your status. :) Let me know when you want me to update it on here and add you to the BFP thread.

@momwithbabies Thank you! The optimism comes easier on some days. I'll continue to have optimism for you as well and hope some of it reaches you.

@newbie2013 :hugs: I'm sorry af came and about the argument. Those things mixed with being tired and sick are never a good match. I hope you feel better soon. You're right; today is another day. It is also another cycle and full of opportunity. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@newbie: I hope today is better for you. What you described yesterday sounds like a perfect day for a time out, just put up your feet and escape in a good book or a nice film. I am doing weirdly OK. I knew from the beginning things were a long shot at best and was very honest with myself about that, even when it seemed like it *might* be promising. Today is my second day in a row of no spotting. Waiting for reply from Doc as far as what to do next - whether or not we need to test anything or just monitor with HPTs to make sure the levels drop. I have a lot of work to do for the next two months, so I think that will make it easier to put this out of my mind and move on.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Newbie: I hope today is better for you. I hate bickering with my dh. I've been thinking about you as well. Here is a pic from Saturday morning...I'm officially late either Monday or tomorrow (my cycles varied from 26-28 days each month) I took a frer today and my lines were almost identical so I think that is a good sign. 

Clandestine: Are you still testing everyday then? I hope your doc gets back to you so you know what to do next. Best of wishes!

Hopeful: Thank you! I might wait until I am at least 8 weeks along to change it on the front page but I am feeling optimistic. Will be exactly 4 weeks tomorrow and I am going to feel better and better as each week passes. 

Prowife: It sounds like you are already motivated for next cycle. I really want you to get your bfp!!

Mwb: Ugh I hope af leaves soon :(.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ClandestineTX

I gave up daily testing last week, after we were sure it wasn't viable. Still positive yesterday, will likely avoid testing until at least Saturday. I am at a point where it's bothersome to still have a positive HPT, as ironic as that is, but I know as long as the line comes up - my body isn't going to fully reset and at this point, it's just in my way. It can take 2-6 weeks for the levels to completely drop, but mine we so low to start with, I am hoping it doesn't even take a full two weeks.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Clandestine: I hope it doesn't take two weeks either. Wow! Crazy it takes that long to get out of our bodies!


----------



## melann13

Nikkilucky, don't be worried if tests don't look darker to you. I didn't think mine looked darker but I had BW at the same time and my levels were tripling! And she's 7.5mos old now, so it was obviously fine :)


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine - Are the numbers on the bloodwork still dropping? I wonder if they won't do a scan to see if you have something impacted or something else going on that is causing the symptoms (ectopic or something). Hoping that it just turns out to be nothing but a smooth reset.

Nikki - That makes three of us (hubby counts ;-) ).

AFM - AF is finally almost over after two very heavy days. I'm normally completely past AF except mild spotting by CD 4. Not the case this go around. I'm blaming surgery. ;-)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: I'm not worried with a max hCG of 126. Not doing blood work or HPTs at the moment - giving it at least a few days to see a difference, will monitor with HPTs, unless it doesn't drop noticeably within a week or so. And I don't have any symptoms.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Not sure if you remember me but I started with you all on this thread way back the very first month. Just saw it again and figured I'd check in. We are now hitting the 2 year mark in October. Still not pregnant. Have never had a positive. Have really stopped caring so much. Last time to the fertility doctor in May. We may go back once we get new insurance in November. We became licensed foster parents in june. Still waiting on our first baby. Prayers to all of you still waiting. I see some familiar names from the beginning.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi Danni! Nice to see you again. I'm sorry that you haven't gotten your BFP yet but congratulations on being foster parents! My BIL and SIL became licensed at the end of last year and they absolutely love the kiddos that are with them.


----------



## ProfWife

I remember you, too! Yup, still here without a BFP myself.

Hope you are assigned some little ones soon to foster and love on. I know that you have so much love to give to any and all little ones you will touch.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Dannixo: Sorry that you haven't gotten your bfp yet. I am excited for you though for doing foster care. One of best friend's parents did that and they loved it :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@nikkilucky77 I'm optimistic for you as well. Do you have any appointments scheduled yet?

@ClandestineTX I hope this resolves itself quickly for you. I know the waiting must be terrible.

@ProfWife It makes four of us! I'm sending lots of hope as well! 

@Dannixo I remember you. I'm so glad you checked in. Congrats on becoming foster parents. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hi, Dannixo! Welcome back to this thread. It sucks not having anything for two years, I know. And congratulations on becoming foster parents. The system needs people like you who love children and are not in it for money or anything else. I hope you get a kiddo sooner than later.


----------



## momwithbabies

AF is trying to leave. I have the brown blood junk going on (CD 10). I'm just happy it's the weekend.


----------



## newbie2013

Danni, I remember you! Good to have you back. I'm still here without a bfp too. I've never had ever a hint of a line! These ladies are still as wonderfully supportive as they've always been!!


----------



## ProfWife

Ahhhh...massage...it's a wonderful thing! 

Happy Saturday everyone! :)


----------



## newbie2013

Yes it is profwife! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## athena87

My baby boy Elijah Robert was born today at 37 weeks 1 day. He is 6 lbs 7 oz 19.5 in long and perfect.


----------



## Dannixo

Thank you ladies! I look forward to catching up with everyone! :)


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations, Athena! I guess you can change the "cautiously expecting" title to your new title - Mommy.

So glad you both sound like you're doing well!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I hope af is gone soon!

@ProfWife I'd love a massage!

@athena87 Congratulations! 


I hope you all are having a great weekend. It's starting to get cooler here. We're wearing jackets on our late afternoon walks. I'll miss the warmer weather and the beautiful flowers. I hope this fall/winter brings us all blessings.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Congrats to anthena and nikkilucky. I remember you Danni 

My ivf failed and I been gearing up to ovulate on my own cd 15 today. I've hit the 3 year ttc mark and I've also hit the 35 years old mark:-/ 

The good news is that I have 3 frozen blastocysts and I go for a meeting next week about having one put back next cycle (a frozen transfer.) I've been keeping up with my acupuncture. 

Hoping we are all getting closer to our forever bfps on this thread x


----------



## nikkilucky77

Athena: Congrats :)

Lazydaisy: I am very hopeful for you!! I know it will happen :). 

Hopeful: I called my doctor and she is going to see me when I am 12 weeks. But I am kinda apprehensive and I would like to see some levels or something prior especially with my CP last month. The nurse will be calling me on Monday with info on my thyroid so I am planning on expressing my concerns. Also my sister in law just miscarried with a blighted ovum at 9 weeks so now it is all I can think of! Poor thing :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

@momwithbabies: I hope she's packed up an left by now

@athena: congrats!

@lazydaisies: I hope the FET works out for you!

@nikkilucky: it's not cheap, and you really have to weigh whether or not you want to know if your levels are doubling normally and remember that hCG levels can do wonky things and everything can turn out OK. You can call your doc back and simply request a serial hCG (two different levels 2-3 days apart) - if they won't let you, you can check LabCorps Direct Laboratory Services (or similar) online and have them drawn on your own. I use the Direct Labs option, because my doctor doesn't do them in-house and with Quest (if she gives me a requisition that's their lab provider) it's a 3-5 day turn around time. Direct Labs has almost always gotten them back to me the next day, and I get the requisition through them on my own. It doesn't bill through insurance, however, I can still deduct it as a medical expense on my taxes.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: we have fall weather here, too! It just sucks, because I am so tired (like SO TIRED) and so behind on dissertation writing. I think it's great my body really wanted to keep this one, but also that it's cruel to have any symptoms at this point. 

I forgot to mention I have to go in for another hCG level tomorrow - still have positive HPTs, even though thanks to all those early hCG draws I've known for two weeks this isn't viable - all the bleeding, etc. stopped last Sunday. No spotting or anything, so per Doc she wants me to get a new level in the morning to see if we need to do another U/S or give me meds to clear this out. I really don't want to do that, and I am not judging the choices of others - and this probably sounds crazy coming from a liberal-leaning independent atheist, but I would greatly prefer not to have to opt for abortive technology, even though we know this isn't and has never been a viable situation.


----------



## ProfWife

I don't think it sounds crazy. Life is life...and it's a very difficult decision to go that route. I pray I never have to make that choice - and that you won't have to as well.

Perhaps something else has been going on that they should check via ultrasound to verify. There may be more than meets the eye that needs investigation.

@ Nikki - I wouldn't want to wait that long either. It sounds really like you need to tell the doc you want to either be seen prior to 12 weeks or at least have proper blood work done to verify. My RE said I could go in to him for an early u/s at about 6 weeks to verify before they turn me over to my normal ob/gyn once we're finally pregnant.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I burned my last CB digital with weeks indicator before going to the lab for a blood draw, it still only says 1-2 weeks so I would wager a second ultrasound will show nothing. The 1-2 weeks should be hCG less than 200, which is what I am expecting from the blood work. It is also low enough that there's no real risk about leaving it be and letting nature take it's course. The injections and medications that would force it to terminate require a 3 cycle TTC break and I'd rather just let this run it's course and get back to trying right away. And I just don't like the idea of forcible termination for me at this stage in my life. It would be different if there was a risk of an ectopic rupture or an infection or severe bleeding and I have none of that - so I think as long as the serum level agrees with the digital, Doc will let me wait it out.


----------



## pathos

nikkilucky, 12 weeks :/ thats nearly the end of 1st trimester :wacko: and first trimester is pure stress. they should be easing that period for you. i had zero symptoms and i was freaking out, so my visits were calming me down. 

GL with FET lazydaisys [-o&lt;

clandestine, i think your choice is very reasonable. cb can be very accurate with hcg so your levels must be dropping :shrug:


----------



## nikkilucky77

Clandestine: I completely agree with you...I wouldn't feel comfortable with that either. Like prowife said...a life is a life. Thanks for the info..I will be talking to them tomorrow. 

Pathos: I agree on the first trimester is horrible. I am 2 days from 5 weeks and I am dissecting every twinge/pain/anything. Everyday that passes does make me feel a bit better though.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I hope ovulation happens soon and that your meeting goes great next week. I couldn't think of a more deserving group of ladies. Forever BFPs all around.

@nikkilucky77 I would possibly mention the cp and say that's one reason you would like to have betas drawn. It would help you to relax a bit anyway. I had my first appointment at 10 weeks. It does seem strange that they don't want to see us before then. Unfortunately, it seems most places are like that. I'm sorry about your sister-in-law. 

@ClandestineTX It does all seem very cruel at this point. Are the tests still just as positive or less? I think it will resolve itself. I think your body tried hard to sustain this pregnancy and the meds tried as well. It might take a little while for everything to drop. I'm sorry.

@ProfWife Yay for being able to get an early ultrasound. I think that's the way I'll try to go next time as well.


----------



## ClandestineTX

hCG came back at 123 mIU/mL. It was 126 mIU/mL two weeks ago today and that was up from the reading 5 days prior (which was 107). I would bet that it went up a bit more and then started dropping. I emailed the report to Doc, waiting for official word, but I'm willing to bet as long as I don't have any symptoms of an infection or something being wrong, I will be permitted to wait this out (aka expectant management).


----------



## ProfWife

Can't believe it's still so high. Hope your doc has some answers.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I finally got positive ovulation day 17 and day 18. Hoping this is better for me as lining could be thicker. I have my meeting tomorrow to go through what happened with my last attempt and plan next attempt. Hope everybody is doing well x


----------



## ProfWife

Temp bottomed out today (97.13) and the opk went +...

I'm glad my body appears to be running on track for a change!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for both of you!!!


@Profwife: we aren't worried about my number being "high" as it was still slowly climbing last time we checked it. It's on the way down, may have just started to fall, so it's OK for now. It can take up to 40 days for it to completely drop to zero, which is frustrating, but no cause for concern.


----------



## ProfWife

Wow. Still hoping you can go through this naturally without all the extra. :hugs: You're a strong woman.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys Good luck with ovulation and with tomorrow's meeting. 

@ProfWife Fingers crossed!! I hope this is it!


AFM I'm recovering from the flu. My sister-in-law's family spread it through my husband's parents and then it got to us. Ugh. It was horrible. I'll spare you the details, but I was sick in all the ways. :( I've started feeling better today and was able to eat a little more and walk the pup. AF started today, which is no surprise because we all know she likes to show up at the worst times. However, this will be the last cycle that we will not be ttc. It will feel good to get back to feeling like I have some control over it. Of course it will be quite scary as well. We're getting ready to watch the new Godzilla movie. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## RaeChay

So excited for you hopeful. Glad you're feeling better after the flu.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the reminder - OPK time!!! Negative yesterday around this time, so will check today. Good luck!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: I wish for you that all of your misery (flu/AF) pass quickly. And I hope this cycle feels quick for you! FX!


----------



## newbie2013

Good luck hopeful!!


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - Excited for the final countdown to begin! May it pass quickly!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry you have been so poorly hopeful. Excited for you start ttc again xx

Meeting went ok. I hope to do frozen transfer next cycle. Hoping I and everybody else get bfps before then xx

My dh asked the dr why we are unexplained and we got a hour long biology lesson at degree level. One day when we are cuddling our baby we will laugh about when dh wished he hasn't asked... If fact it's making me laugh now. Lol xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@RaeChay Thank you. I hope you are doing well.

@ClandestineTX Thank you. I hope that this time next month (or even next week) we are both in a better place with all involved. 

@newbie2013 Thanks! Good luck to you! Did you keep up with the opks?

@ProfWife Thanks! It's so strange that this will be the last cycle not trying. It is like a final countdown. This time next cycle I will be trying to get myself into starting again. How are you?

@Lazydaisys Thanks. What were the highlights of his biology lessons? :)


AFM I'm still feeling off. I'm not sick anymore, but I'm not 100%. I still have body aches off and on. I'm tired by the end of the day. I've had to cut back on my steps because I can't keep up. I've read that the virus can make someone not feel completely better for up to ten days. I hope it's soon!


----------



## Lazydaisys

We got percentages of normal couple getting pregnant every month. Egg quality decline chart. DNA stuff. My body rejecting the embryo, embryo unable to attach, unexplained theories. Days of lining and hormone levels, it was all way above my intellectual capabilities. I got the main message, even with good sperm and a good egg that have fertilised there is still so much that can go wrong. All quite depressing.

My dh has been very quiet since the meeting. I'm beginning to think we were better not knowing. My positivity is wavering today. 35 percent chance with frozen 5 day blast is quite low. X 


Sorry you are still poorly hopeful xx


----------



## ProfWife

35% may seem low! but it would only be 20-25% without ivf.

My doc has seen better rates of success with 5 day frozen blasts than 3-5 day fresh in recent years.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks pro wife. I suppose I've just pinned all my hopes on the next attempt working so 35 percent is quite low in that respect. It's better to be realistic. I will just have to wait and see x


----------



## ClandestineTX

35% is better than a non-IVF cycle (e.g. the rest of us) - so take comfort in that! 


Hopeful - I am giving myself a pass on my steps for the next two months. I have a dissertation to finish. I'm doing what I can, but not sweating any of it. And I might not be TTC with you in October, after all. Hubster and I have been talking this weekend and we might table this craziness until after the new year. I have too many professional opportunities next summer - one a possible conference abroad - and that might be more important to me at the moment. And maybe giving my body a break from my most recent failure will do it some good.


----------



## melann13

Clande- I hear ya! This whole- let's finish a dissertation crap is rough! I told DH on Friday that I'm going to start needing a few hours on the weekends to keep up. I hate bringing work home and I don't do it nearly as much as other grad students (I credit the fact that I was out working in the real world for a few years and learned to split my time accordingly), but now between preparing for teaching next semester, finishing my dissertation and applying for jobs for next fall, I need more time than exists! I have been only going into lab two days a week since Felicity was born and working at home 2 other days a week while she's at a sitter, but this week I'm going into lab every day as I have actual lab work that I need to do (my third chapter). That means the writing etc is getting pushed to "off work" time. Boo.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@melann13: it ain't for sissies, that's for sure! I spent the entire summer in the lab, FT. I have 5 studies (aka Chapters II-VI). Thankfully, I have submitted two chapters as manuscripts and the others have been written up as abstracts for scientific meetings (all presented, except Chapter VI), and as preliminary data for grant submissions - so it's written up (mostly) - my job right now is restructuring it so each chapter is a brief introduction, materials and methods, results, conclusions and discussion specific to that chapter - with global introduction and summary sections. I must have it done on or before October 15th. I am trying to get it done by October 4th. My defense date is at the end of next month - like people flying in from out of town and such, so no wiggle room at all! And I'm teaching MWF mornings! Right now, I'm working the same piece of each chapter at the same time - like M&M - all sample preparation in rapid succession, to keep the tone and language as uniform as possible. I'm still really excited about my project and my conclusions and the big picture, but there's still just so much left to do!


----------



## ClandestineTX

PS. I have no idea how you are doing all of this AND managing a LO. Months like this one actually make me just a tiny bit grateful that I don't have kids yet. And I'm lazy, not applying for jobs. If the best available is a post-doc at my degree-granting institution and more adjunct work at the junior college I already teach at, that's good for me (for now).


----------



## River54

Lazydaisy - it was our second fresh ivf cycle that did it for us - our fs tried a diff protocol and whatnot, after seeing my response and outcomes of eggs etc after the first one. (we had no frozen - since they only freeze high quality day 5s)
I understand how frustrating/upsetting it is when the first one doesn't go as planned - after all our tests - we were still unexplained - the fs had a 'hunch' it could be egg quality - and had me on prescription supplements prior to the 2nd cycle for that. 

You aren't alone - we also asked - and got a long explanation...
FX the one for the FET will be the golden one!


----------



## melann13

@Clandestine- fortunately I've been able to make the part time work so I still get time with LO and last night I worked from when she went to bed at 7pm until 9:30, so I get a little bit of time in that way too. My second paper was just accepted and will be published very soon. The third one is in process right now, but yesterday RNA extraction failed and we don't know why... so it's all new reagents and trying again on some pilot tissue. I'm planning to defend mid-Dec. The grad ceremony is the 21st I think and I want to walk since my undergrad institution was VERY small (800 students). My current university is 40K, so it's a whole different ball game and I want the fancy robes. I will still need to write the intro and discussion for the actual dissertation once this third project/paper is done, but I wrote a preliminary proposal that I defended last Dec (at 36 weeks prego :) and my committee liked it, so I'm going to use that as my framework for sure.
Have a great day!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I wish they would let us defend later in the semester. It's like they expect people to be 100% done before the semester they plan to finish. I couldn't defend in Dec if I wanted to, which is crazy to me. Especially considering my campus is small - like a dozen or so PhDs a year (but yes to the fancy robes!!!) - so we only have one ceremony in May, regardless of semester of graduation. 

I have a similar situation where most of my global introduction was in my project proposal. I work with DNA (versus RNA), but I would wager our methods aren't terribly different from each other! I HATE it when something doesn't work without an obvious explanation, though I've worked with students for so long I feel like I minored in "troubleshooting" :)


----------



## melann13

Haha Clande- Yeah, I've definitely done my share of troubleshooting. I literally wrote the protocols for all the stuff I'm doing. I just don't feel like I have time to troubleshoot right now! I'm doing primarily qPCR right now, but am still taking tissue punches. I hope to start extracting the RNA yet this week, then convert to cDNA, then the qPCR for 2 ref. genes and 3 genes of interest. Then, you know, just a little data analysis, states and writing the paper :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

My work is a lot of PCR-based stuff, including qPCR (but we do it for quantification of DNA), and CE platforms for analysis. I am almost pissed off at myself for letting my committee gradually convince me to complete FIVE separate studies during the course of my research. It all seemed like such a good idea until I started writing. I have ONE qPCR plate left to run - taking care of it this weekend - and it was 'requested' by a reviewer for our second paper... and I'm pretty sure it's all we need to get it accepted on revision. I am hoping that my desire to be DONE drives my motivation until this paper is submitted to committee! 


And my apologies to the rest of you while we GEEK out over here.


----------



## melann13

Oh come on, I'm sure everyone loves a little gene expression chatter :)
Good luck with it. I'll be rooting for great efficiencies and Rsquared for you! Our RNA extraction worked today so I get to start the real stuff on Thursday. I need to extract 96 samples, and we can only do 6 at a time in a two hour protocol. So that's.... math I don't want to do.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I felt the same way when I watched the Great Sperm Race video. Although it is quite interesting, it definitely shows how hard conception can actually be sometimes. :hugs: I'm sorry your husband and you are feeling less than positive about it right now. I feel confident for you and really hope that the next time is THE time. 

@ClandestineTX I'll support you whenever you decide is the right time. My hope is that you are rocking a big baby bump at those opportunities next summer! I'm finally starting to come out of this sickness. I'm getting my steps back to 12K a day. I do not want to get this sick again!! It's amazing you are doing all the things you are doing right now. You can do it!

@melann13 Good luck on completing your lab work and your dissertation. I imagine it's a lot of work. 


AFM Nerves are starting to hit me a little about ttc in October's cycle. I just try to remind myself that I'll have lots more tests and monitoring. Also it may not happen again. The baby aspirin may really help. Okay, that's sounding more like me trying to reassure myself more than actually posting. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: you can talk up your confidence to us whenever you want! We all do it, we have to - it's part of how we keep going. I hope you make the trip back into TTC in whatever way feels right to you. FX for a speedy BFP and as much reassurance as you can get with your next pregnancy. 

@melann: I am almost my own brand of lab robot - our protocol requires an R2 of > 0.99 (I can achieve this without excluding any samples, because I am pretty steady-handed like that). I could actually do lab work all day every day. It's the convincing myself that I have everything I need to knock it out in one shot that delays me getting in there, but once I'm there - it's a big ole party! 96 in 2-hour batches of 6 sounds like something I would do. I know you will get it done, because the prospect of DONE is so amazing. 

In TTC-related news, today's HPT is extremely close to completely negative. There is still a line, but it looks like it was made with a hard-leaded pencil. I will be testing daily until it's negative, because I want to know the day it reaches an undetectable level to tell Doc to see if she needs a follow-up beta.


----------



## pathos

Hopeful, i think once you start, and things begin to unfold you wont even need to remind yourself about reassurances. I truly hope you get your BFP soon.:flower:


----------



## melann13

I begin applying for faculty positions around the country tomorrow. Those of you who are prayerful- please say a prayer that the right job finds me.
I'll continue to pray that God finds the perfect baby for all of you.


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you melann! I hope you find an excellent fit!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX Thank you. I greatly appreciate being able to talk to you all. It helps. 

@pathos Thanks. I hope to have the most uneventful, normal pregnancy. I'll worry throughout it, but I hope it is easier once it gets going and once I have scans and more monitoring.

@melann13 Good luck. I'm sure you will find the best position.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Cd 27 month 36!!!! The 2 week wait has got no better. Has it got easier or worse for everybody else? It should be easier as surely nothing with happen, but there's always that tiny chance. X


----------



## ClandestineTX

Month 23, cycle 21 continues... I stopped worrying about the TWW ages ago. I do what I can leading up to ovulation and then I try to get on with my life in the meantime, as I clearly cannot control STC, but can control just about everything else.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I imagine the tww will be crazy once I'm back to ttc. Each cycle brings a new hope and new opportunity. Naturally it brings symptom spotting and anticipation as well. I'm holding out for the chance. I hope it happens soon for you!


I hope everyone is well. I'm holding onto hope for all of us.

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/4c/f5/9c/4cf59c0b5cf1e92a70ecdff876357de6.jpg https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/1c/8f/59/1c8f594000ba913c2b1d52e5728574df.jpg https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/e0/dd/5b/e0dd5b5c45f624daa726a9ead1e029ce.jpg


----------



## ProfWife

I'm usually okay in the TWW until about 10-11 dpo...then I start to get really antsy.

At this point, it seems I daily go between hope and tears...I'm chalking it up to the steroid I'm on. ;-)


----------



## nikkilucky77

I am hopeful for all of you. I know it will happen! I was just giving up hope when it happened for me. Actually I just stopped caring as much (which is hard to do I know). 

I look forward to seeing the next group of bfp's coming in :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

The two week wait is over. Back to cd1- I can't see me caring less but definitely expecting less. 

This will feel like a long cycle for me as i am growing my lining to have 5 day blastocyst transferred around day 18-20. Here we go again. Obviously I'm hoping for a bfp but if it's a bfn I'm hoping I can accept it better than last time as I was sick with upset and it will be difficult going to work feeling like that again. 

Hope everybody is doing ok? X


----------



## ClandestineTX

I don't care anymore. It's not a good place. I just want to finish my dissertation and move on with all areas of my life.

In 12 days, I will be starting my 3rd year TTC. I'm not really impressed with it.


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine, I just noticed the change in the charts. So, you think you actually had back to back? Did the doc say anything about that? 

Like you, October's cycle will close year 2 and start year 3 for us. Hard to believe I've gone through 24 cycles...no pregnancies, no miscarriages, one potential cp. Praying that it happens soon. I have 2-3 days left on this cycle. So far, tests are negative. I have 2 more tests for 13 and 14 dpo. I'm pretty convinced this wasn't our time again; I already bought the opks for next cycle.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I didn't have back-to-back anything. I had to put in a MC date to get it to stop telling me I was pregnant, so I picked the date with the progesterone withdrawal bleed that I passed a marble-sized clot (because day after that was spotting and no bleeding since). It was a good enough date. I had positive HPTs until this past Saturday, left over from the original.


I had a brief trip through the emotional hell that is STC limbo yesterday, and Hubster and I have decided that we are willing to give this six more months of our lives. Finishing my PhD means it's time to make decisions about my professional life and how Hubster and I want to spend our out of school years. We are willing to give this six more months of our lives, which would give us a 2015 baby if we were successful. The last conception date for a 2015 EDD is 04/08/15 and that's as far as we are willing to go. I know it's different for many of you who cannot imagine your lives without children, but we can. And it's amazing in different ways than parenting would be. I cannot make decisions about my career with this giant uncertainty looming over me, so we will give this a reasonable amount of time, with all the right meds, and if it doesn't work - we will start focusing on a new dream, and it will still be good.


----------



## melann13

I admire your resolve Clandestine. You seem to have really thought about what is the best decision for you and your husband. While I certainly hope you get your BFP, I am thrilled that you are looking forward to the future regardless.


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine - sorry for misunderstanding. I was just surprised (and a bit worried for you). 

It sounds like you two have come to a solid plan that seems like it works for you. I'm sure there will be a certain mourning over a part of it, if it comes to that. But to have a plan and to be okay with it, that's a good place to be in emotionally. Everyone ends this journey differently. 

I do hope that your dissertation finalizes and that you're stupendous at your defense. One day I might go after an Ed.D., but that's a while in the future for me still. I have 0 desire for administration, but I do want to be able to affect policy issues. No one seems to listen to anyone without certain credentials (even if they are in the profession).


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I understand the feeling. I go between hope and fear and sometimes tears as well. I hope it happens soon. 

@nikkilucky77 I can't wait until we all join you with our BFPs.

@Lazydaisys You are a strong woman and can handle whatever comes. I REALLY hope it's a BFP. Fingers crossed for excellent lining and a BFP!

@ClandestineTX I know it's a tough decision. I hope it happens soon.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

Clande, I love your strength and determination. Having a plan like that is a great step. You've made me realise that I too can imagine our lives without a baby even though we'd prefer one. I think you guys have a great plan and we will all support you regardless of which way it goes for you.

I admire the grit and determination of all of you. You are all amazing women. You should pat yourselves on the back, get someone close to you to give you a hug and be proud of yourselves. 

As for me, I reached cd26 without af yet. I'm happy about that. Ovuline says it should come today. Hope it doesn't so I have a longer cycle!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: in my field (where everyone has PhDs) - the administration is being taken over by MBAs, who may or may not actually know jack shit about what we science-y types do on the property. I have not ruled out an executive track MBA (usually a cohort program, like 2 nights a week and/or Saturday mornings) in the future - but at least 5 years from now. 

@newbie: that's great news about your cycle! 

AFM... I think our chances are realistic. I had CPs Femara cycle 2 and 3, and a real BFP cycle 5. Out of 5 cycles, that's not too bad. I think it's safe to say I will very likely have at least one more BFP in the next six months, it's just whether or not it will turn into an actual baby that's the question. I just need to know that I can plan my life again and not be stuck in this infinite limbo of not being able to move forward because this *might* happen. It's been two years of waiting, unable to make real plans, I need my life back.


----------



## newbie2013

Checking in on all of you! 

Clande, how are you feeling now?

Hopeful, how's this cycle?

Profwife, what's your latest?

LD, are you relaxing this weekend?

Looking forward to hearing from everyone else as well. We've been a bit quiet recently. 

AFM, CD28 and no af yet - yay! Long cycle. If I hold off until tomorrow, it is my longest cycle in 6 month! I'm so happy about that


----------



## ClandestineTX

YAY for a longer cycle for you, newbie!

AFM... I am definitely at peace with stepping of the STC train in the spring. No idea what my body is doing at the moment. I had a super positive OPK on 29 Sept and my boobs have been super sore since, but my temps have been all over the place crazy. So I either ovulated or my hormones are still wonky from the failed pregnancy - either way, I hope it's a sign of progress. Just waiting for an official CD 1, so I can restart all the meds.


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine, sometimes not knowing what it is doing can be freeing...you can't control it right now anyway. 

Newbie, congrats on the longer cycle! Hope is always good.

AFM, I'm on CD3 of cycle 25. Still on my meds until I hear otherwise from from my doc. So, just waiting for cd 8 to start my opks for this month.


----------



## ClandestineTX

It's not freeing in this house - it's completely maddening. We have given up on trying this time, I assume it's either past or not going to happen. Did get official confirmation from Doc that I'm OK to restart meds as soon as a CD 1 shows up. I see her this coming Friday. My dissertation is going to keep me busy enough that I'm beyond caring about STC at this point.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hey, everyone. I haven't posted in quite a while. CD 32 and waiting for AF. My husband and I had a nice evening out last night. It's always good to have a date night every now and then. I don't want to go to work tomorrow, as I'm not feeling the best today. I can't get over my cold/allergies junk I've had a while. 

Clande: I wish AF would hurry up and get here for you. I keep checking here to see if it did:( 

Hopeful, ProfWife, Newbie: Hope y'all are doing okay.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I agree; grit and determination are two great words to describe everyone here. I'm beyond excited that af hasn't come yet. Yay for a longer cycle. I really want you to get your BFP! I'll detail my cycle below. Thanks for asking! :)

@ClandestineTX I think it's so cool that you currently are and might eventually continue seeking higher education. It's a great thing in life. I've thought about doing something else in the future. 

@ProfWife :hugs: I know that cycle 25 is hard to think about and that crossing into another year is tough. Try to think of it as cycle 25, but also as cycle 2-3? since your surgery. I still believe the endometriosis could have been the issue and that you have great opportunity ahead of you. 

@momwithbabies I've been wondering about you. I'm glad you had a nice night out. It's so good to get out and do something fun. I treasure the afternoon walks that my husband, our pup, and I take every day. I hope you feel better soon.


AFM This cycle has been different. I've ovulated anywhere from CD 16-20 over the last 5 cycles. This cycle was on CD 14, which is closer to what was normal for me. My cm was right on target with the fertile days, which is great as that is what I'll need to pay attention to when we start trying because I won't know if it will be CD 14-18 next time. There are a few possibilities for this. 1. The walking/exercising routine was too much and made other cycles different and slowing down slightly has changed it. 2. My body is trying to get back to my old, normal routine. (So far this cycle is back to "normal" but that will be determined by my lp once this cycle is over as well.) 3. It's just random and could be like this cycle or the others in the next cycle. I do wonder when af will start and if ovulation will be at the end of October or in the beginning of November now. That might determine if we start trying in October's cycle or November.


----------



## ClandestineTX

It sounds extremely promising Hopeful! I know some ladies cycles change after pregnancy, so tracking it in advance is such a good idea!

I agree about higher education being a good thing... but I can say at this point, I am ready to just be a regular grown-up. There's something about being a student, in any capacity, at 33 that makes me feel like I'm still 15 - ready to grow up a little! 

And as random as it gets random EWCM gush this morning, no idea what's up - would really settle for CD 1.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi everybody, 

Your cycle sounds good hopeful. 

I wish I was as strong and as clear minded as you clandestine. I have my work appraisal tomorrow and have to set up my project for my higher management course, but I'm torn between committing myself to work and wishing I was off or going on maternity leave. This ttc has got me limbo with everything. I can't think of one element I my life that isn't on hold. The treatment aspect ties you down I suppose, especially as I am so lucky to be funded by the nhs at the moment. 

Anyway I'm feeling positive, trying not to stress about work, eating healthy and I've started my eastrogen to thicken my lining up. I'm on day 6 and going for scan day 13. 

Hope everybody is ok? Xx


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - I try to look at it that way, but my heart can't get over the hurdle that it's been 2 years. Mentally I know it's as if we restarted, but I can't negate all the tears from all those previous cycles. I keep praying the doctor is right and that we'll be pregnant before the end of the year. Hard to really hang my heart on that either though. 

In other news, my test results are in. My DHEA-S level has dropped from 224 to 145. Doc wants me to stay on the meds as they are clearly doing their job. So, until we get a +, I'm on these little pills. At least I know it's not all in my head that I'm feeling better. My levels really are adjusting to it.

Found out my other best friend is pregnant - 26 weeks...I missed her announcement as it was when I was recovering from surgery. Immediately after that, both of my VERY pregnant co workers came in. Pregnant women and babies everywhere but here. Oy...I need a nap.


----------



## kksy9b

I wanted to share this story I heard about the other day. I'm sure many of you have heard about it but just in case.A couple in Utah struggled for 8 years with infertility due to endo. After going through IVF treatment, they are now expecting quads! 2 sets of identical girls. I cannot imagine the struggle that many of you are enduring. But there is always HOPE and I love how their story highlight this. I am still praying for each of you that your forever babies are in your arms soon!

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/expec...illion-quadruplet-pregnancy/story?id=25952739

FB page- https://www.facebook.com/gardnerquads


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I started tracking it again as soon as my first af. I can't imagine not tracking it now. Have you factored in the time it will take to get back to your next cycle as part of the six months? I really hope your CD 1 rolls around very soon. It sucks to not know what's going on. I totally understand being ready to finish your degree. I've thought about doing something else and I ultimately will, but it's hard to think about going back to research, writing, and all the work that goes into it all. What's the first thing you'll do once you complete everything? 

@Lazydaisys Good luck at your work appraisal! I hope it goes well. My advice would be to commit to whatever you think you can handle/would want to do and remember you can make changes once you need to (assuming they would let you). I imagine that the treatment does put certain limits on you. I think it'll be worth it! I'm wishing for good news for you on your scan.

@ProfWife I hate that it's been so long and I hope that you have your BFP by the end of the year. I'm glad your test results are positive and that the meds are working! That's wonderful news. I *REALLY* hope the next pregnancy announcement I hear comes from our group.

@kksy9b I saw the photo and headline on yahoo news the other day. I imagine that's quite a surprise.


----------



## pathos

To be honest, i don't like children. i cannot hold babies- Oh I sound like queen Victoria - But I am not sure, maybe i developed those thoughts a as a defense mechanism. It was nearly impossible for me to conceive even with medical aid. (vaginismus)

It is very difficult to decide but i think i made myself a bubble to cover for my own insecurities regarding becoming parents, and now i find it very difficult to pop the bubble. I feel imprisoned. This forum, especially this thread has been the only outlet where i expressed issues regarding ttc - but i do not know or remember how dominant was the issue for me. :shrug: 

I am very emotional nowadays :cry:, Clandi's text made me think. I am glad and thankful that i have this little guy kicking me, and I am sure one day I will say I cannot image a life without him. But actually I never felt incomplete or have i? I have to admit that I have a very domestic side in me, and I should not be ashamed of it. This tough no baby outward appearance still crushes and subordinates this maternal pathos in me. I hope for this immaculate bonding moment - which i am also skeptical of :dohh: 

It took us 18 months to conceive , and I was here with you by the most of it. I thank each and everyone of you, and hope you all get the best resolutions in this journey. But sometimes resolutions necessitate new resolutions.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lazydaisys: I'm glad to hear you are feeling positive! And the limbo you describe, I think we all feel that. I've just been at this for 2 years now and I need my life back from it. 

@ProfWife: Your results sound promising! I hope you got your nap in. I avoid pregnancy and pregnant people right now. 

@Hopeful2014: I know what you mean about tracking because you've been doing it so long! I hope it helps get you right back on track ASAP. I have not (and do not care to) factor in the time it takes for a new cycle to start. I will be 34 next year and there is an impending retirement in Dec 2015 that will open up a job I would really like to be eligible to start in mid-Jan 2016. The cut off date for us is Apr 8th, specifically, because it's the last possible conception date with an EDD of Dec 31. I am sure I could work out a delayed start of said job, if we had to push the back of that time frame, but by 2016, I need to be making a push for a tenure track job if I don't have kids. I'm a fantastic strategist. I can definitely do lower-level work for a year or two to take care of a baby and not hurt myself for tenure track jobs after that, but if I am not having kids, shooting for a low bar is like career suicide. As far as when I complete everything (which is right before Thanksgiving, as there are edits and things after the defense is over). I will probably iron out plan A (with baby) and plan B (without). I'm not in a hurry, the upside to all the losses in my family - I'm not easily bothered anymore. Not interested in being pushed to make decisions before I'm ready to make them and am OK just thinking about getting my house in order. 

@pathos: before I started TTC, my friend's mom (a labor and delivery nurse with 20+ years of experience) assured me, people who don't get all gooey over babies are a minor (but totally normal) subset of people who go on to make awesome parents. Not everyone attaches straightaway, some people have to get to know their baby before they really attach to that. There is no right or wrong way to start your life with your child. I have some amount of maternal something - it comes out with my students, and my friends (who have always come to me for advice, even though I'm younger than most of them). I like taking care of people in my life - but I just don't feel like I need to do that through a child in my house. I applaud people who adopt, but as I have serious concerns (like yours) about attaching to my own offspring, I just can't see myself being up for having my private life evaluated only to have a stranger's kid in my life that I then have to try to bond with! It's just too much for me.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@pathos It's natural for some women to become emotional or worried during pregnancy. Don't fear delivery too much. I know that might be hard to think about especially with the vaginismus and because it's something you've never done. Your body will be capable of more than you know. I'm sure you will have an amazing moment of bonding that will continue throughout your lifetime. 

@ClandestineTX I appreciate your plan and reasoning. It sounds like you are working toward a future where you know you'll be happy. Don't you wish you could somehow get a glimpse of the future and know how everything turns out? I always said that when ttc and that it would have been easier to know that it would eventually happen. Now I wish I would just know that it will happen and everything will work out. I'm so sorry for all of the losses you've had. Loss really does make one reassess life and decisions. You can see everything differently.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: I agree a crystal ball would make TTC easier, but in general I would prefer not to know the specifics of how life turns out. What would be the point of living it if we knew? It's like reading a book when you already know how it ends, makes reading it a lot less interesting. I do know that I will be OK, quite well actually - eventually. Enjoying my life and having people and things in it I value are huge priorities for me, so I am confident that no matter the outcome of the fertility mess - I will be OK. 

My stepsiblings are all much older than me (10-20 years, actually). I didn't grow up close to any of them. I got to visit with one earlier this year and his wife. They gave up TTC after two failed IVF cycles (no clue exactly how many years). They are now in their early 50s and they have lives that they love. You can tell that TTC took a toll on them, but it hasn't stopped them from working for an amazing life for themselves. Their experience taught me that I am bigger than this, this will not define me - even if it shapes the way I see certain things. But I know I will be OK :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I wish I could use the crystal ball just to see how everything goes next time. It would help in some ways. I definitely don't want to see far into the future. One of the things I learned after my experience is that I want to live. Yes, I would have sacrificed myself instead of her if I could have done it. However, I decided if I wasn't able to try again that we could try another option and that my husband and I would be good as long as we are together. One change I made is doing things that I want to do, not doing things that I don't want to do, and living every day fully. 

I would pass that advice on to any of you. Live each day. Decide what's best for you. Do things that make you happy. Spare yourself unnecessary grief. Don't get involved with people who are negative forces. Care about the people who matter to you and the ones who love you. Don't put off life too much while waiting for things to work out. Take a little time every day to do something that makes you happy, relax, and feel better. You are special women. Love yourselves.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: Your post brought me to tears, lol! I admire your strength and wisdom! And you're 100% right!!! I need to focus on the good, be nice to myself, love the people around me. I've been down in the dumps lately, but why am I not living my life? I've focused so much on this baby dream, and I have nothing to show for it except heartache and disappointment. I don't know why I keep doing this to myself! I want to be at peace.


----------



## Lazydaisys

My lining isn't good, the medication is making me nauseous. So sick of ttc but what's the alternative. I'm going to borrow a pinch of positively off you girlies x


----------



## ClandestineTX

My lining sucks, too. Does that affect the plan for your treatment?


----------



## Lazydaisys

They wanted it to be 8 and its 5.5. They did a blood test and said I needed to increase my thyroid tablets. I'm taking estrogen tablets the highest dose for frozen transfers 12mg. Taking asprin daily 75 mg, acupuncture to help blood flow Moxa heat to encourage lining to grow. Hoping so much that it grows. Good luck to you clandestine x


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yeah my treatment will be cancelled if it's not thick enough. X


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mine was a whopping 4.9 WHILE I was pregnant. So I'm doing estradiol/Viagra suppositories pre-O and then progesterone and baby aspirin after O. I just had my thyroid meds upped last week as well, we are hot messes you and I. FX though, especially since yours are harder to schedule with the FET.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I know. I'm off work with nausea and a bit of feeling sorry for myself. Having a strong word with my womb today! X


----------



## newbie2013

Clande and Lazy, I'm praying for both of you!! I haven't been terribly active of late as the other parts of my life have taken over but I regularly read and think about all of you. I look forward to reading your updates and always keep my fingers crossed.

AFM, I have just submitted the final two pieces of assessment for my Master of Education - woohoo!!! I also applied to start my PhD in January... sucker for punishment!!! 6-8 years part time and externally and remotely, with crappy internet!! Good thing my potential supervisor is an awesome lady and super keen to work with me.

I'm sitting somewhere around pre-o days, so have been dtd every second day. Plan to coerce DH today further - tomorrow and the next few days back to back - to "celebrate" the completion of my masters!!! Hahaha


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies Thank you. :friends: It comes easier on some days. I am trying to live my life as positively as possible. It's something I need right now. It's still massively hard on some days. I understand the heartache and disappointment. I really hope it's all behind us both. I hope we both welcome happiness and enjoyment in our lives. It's not foolish to focus on a dream, but make sure you take care of yourself along the way. 

@Lazydaisys I'll send tons of positivity your way. I hope your scan shows an improved lining. I will say that while doing lots of research about low dose aspirin, I have read several things that say taking aspirin in IUI/IVF can help some ladies. It's supposed to help with blood flow, lining, and prevent clotting. Have you been taking it or is this a new part of the treatment?

@ClandestineTX I've got my fingers crossed for you.

@newbie2013 Congrats on submitting the final two pieces! That must feel fantastic!! I applaud you for signing up for your PhD already too. Celebrate away! I'm sending loads of luck and keeping my fingers crossed for you!


AFM Af came on Monday. We could potentially start ttc this cycle. I'm not sure if ovulation will be before the end of the month or in early November. It's been nice thinking about being pregnant again and it's been nice talking to my husband about it. We are both ready. It will be a scary journey. I'm doing everything I can to get ready.

I'm looking forward to more updates from you all.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@newbie: Congrats!!! And I wouldn't wish a PhD on anyone, but I also don't know how they are in your field. Biological science is brutal on one's personal life!

Speaking of... I submitted my dissertation yesterday! Less than two weeks until my defense.

@Lazy: any updates?

AFM: CD 5 today, already back on Femara. So tired today, but I think that's the sleep deprivation to finish the dissertation.

And @Hopeful - I have MY FX for YOU!!!


----------



## melann13

Holy crap Clandestine! That came fast!! I have to defend by Dec. 19th, but I haven't scheduled it yet. Still burning through the PCR to have results for the final chapter!


----------



## Lazydaisys

:bunny::bunny:Thanks girls. Good luck on new cycle hopeful. Like your style newbie with the 'celebrating'

My lining was about 6 today so not much of an increase since Monday. I've only just started taking the asprin this week from the advice of the doctors. My fibroid has increased dramatically due to the eastrogen tablets. Today they gave me some steroids tablets to take. I think it's to try and shrink back the fibroid as its hogging the blood supply. The nurse didn't really explain apart from to help with my lining. She had an unusual accent and I couldn't really tell what she was saying:dohh: i was also worrying about getting back to work. I read on Google that the drugs are used for cancer patients which is a bit alarming. I also remember some talk that maybe my body was fighting off the embryo and this could stop that happening. It's all so confusing. If I only had a brain! :blush:


----------



## ClandestineTX

melann13 said:


> Holy crap Clandestine! That came fast!! I have to defend by Dec. 19th, but I haven't scheduled it yet. Still burning through the PCR to have results for the final chapter!

I had to schedule mine super early, as my committee is full of frequent fliers. Like NIH review panel member, one with a lot of fall conferences in her field, one who has to fly back in because she relocated out of state, and the last who is our international ambassador for damn near everything. I wish I was enjoying it more... about to drive a hard copy (per request) to a committee member's house an hour away (she asked, I'm bringing it to her, yes I assume she has access to a printer - not the time to make a fuss over something silly). We have to submit the paper to committee a minimum of two weeks before the defense date, so mine was exactly on time. And I have grading for three sections of midterms, a manuscript resubmission due this Thursday, an out of state weekend for a family thing, and then 3 days before the defense. I'm trying to figure out exactly when and how I'm getting my PPT together! (hahaha, so I'm on BnB :) )


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lazy, ask them about Viagra! I know it sounds crazy, but if you look it up there's been good success with it for improving lining for IVF. It's more effective at increasing blood flow than aspirin.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yeah I fancy some Viagra! Ill ask them -thank you x


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX How are preparations coming for your defense? 

@melann13 Good luck with your work! 

@Lazydaisys I hope you get better news at the next scan. 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks. My lining shrank back to about 5. They said I would need to try the vagara another cycle their main concern is the stupid fibroid that has decided to take up home and steal the blood supply. They increased the steroid dose to try and kill it back. I go back Monday for a make of break scan. 

Hoping everything is going well my lovely bnb buddies x


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lazy: at least you have a plan going forward. Is there a reason they can't just remove the fibroid?


@Hopeful: how are you???


AFM... dissertation is done, haven't actually done anything on my defense yet (still a week out). I had another project due today and grading for the course at teach at a local junior college. Actually traveling this weekend for a family thing. My life is insane. And the E2/Viagra suppositories are super inconvenient this week (4x a day) and I had to double one of my thyroid meds, because the estradiol (E2) was dropping my thyroid hormone levels, but I think I sorted that part out. Being super crazy busy and being insanely tired is like torture. I feel like I deserve for this to work out before our deadline, as it's taken so much work. But I also think we all "deserve" for it to work out. I just need a break from my life, like a sweet vacation somewhere that I don't have time to take! But I haven't quit. Have stuck with the plan for this cycle, just not sure how optimistic I am. Defense is at the end of next week. I will be ready for that (and thankfully on progesterone-oral by then) by the time it rolls around.


----------



## melann13

Best wishes to you Clandestine. My lab work has been a S--t show this week and I actually had to email my dept office and my upcoming job to find out what happens if I'm ABD at the end of the semester. Fortunately things have started to turn around but it's still going to be absolutely nuts to write and prepare to defend a dissertation in the next 6 weeks that I don't have all my data for yet. I don't even know if we'll find anything interesting!
Ugh. I'm sure having submitted the actual dissertation is a bit of a weight off. Congrats!


----------



## Lazydaisys

They said fibroid is stuck in the back walk, it's inoperable. Only way is to shrink in. Stop taking fertility drugs. Blah. X


----------



## newbie2013

Oh LD, I'm so sorry! I guess that means your transfer has been cancelled? 

Afm, cd 20th or so. had good timing so on the wait. 

Hope all are having a good weekend... I'm going to a baby shower... but she's been trying for 6-7 years with several miscarriages so I'm happy for her.


----------



## ProfWife

Newbie - I find it easier to do showers and such for the ones who know the struggle. It's not as hard because they know what it's like. I'm throwing a shower in a few week for one of the 1st timers (you know the "I guess we'll give it a shot this cycle" who get pregnant and then falsely believe how easy it is). I'm glad she'll never need to go through the heartache, but I'm still sad that it's not my shower. I was late that same cycle but ended up not being pregnant.

AFM - 9dpo today. I'll test tomorrow. (I tested last night around midnight, but it was negative...evap pink on it this morning when I took out the trash. At least I'll know where the line SHOULD now.).


----------



## momwithbabies

Lazydaisies: I'm so sorry to hear that...thinking of you.

Newbie: Good luck this cycle and playing the waiting game. I agree the showers aren't as painful when you know someone has been trying hard forever. 

ProfWife: How's your school year? I can't believe it's almost November. I have a great group of kids, and I'm feeling blessed to teach in a different environment. I needed a change. I hope you and your husband are doing well. I'm also hoping you get a BFP this cycle. 

Hopeful: How are you doing? 

AFM, not much to report. Have had a house full of sickness this week. I missed one day of work, and now I feel so far behind. I've been kind of in a sad mood lately, but I'm trying to shake it off (geez, Taylor Swift just popped into my mind). I'm glad Halloween is around the corner to brighten my mood a bit. I love the candy, pumpkin carving, and my kids are going to be ninjas. And Halloween is on a Friday...yay!!! The middle school where I teach is having a Halloween dance this Thursday, my kids have a Trunk-or-Treat to go to on that same night, and of course Halloween trick-or-treating. I think I'm a kid at heart, lol! Anybody have cool plans for Halloween?


----------



## ProfWife

Our plans involve hiding out in the woods with our LifeGroup from church. (I really don't like camping...especially since I will likely be on AF at that point! Yuck!)

Well, this year has been...interesting. We had a teacher quit first day of pre-planning, so I took on the class of the same grade I was supposed to teach with her. We found a replacement who couldn't come until Labor Day. She arrived, I taught the class for an additional 2 weeks to close out a unit, then I turned them over to her and took my study hall back. I was named final editor for the yearbook...and apparently every other document from our school. 

Two weeks ago I became department chair (according to the principal, ours was "too overwhelmed"...yeah...cause life is a peach for me, too...especially right now). Then I was called upon to be a reviewer for next year's handbook (which I have to have completed in a week and a half). 

Plus, I haven't even STARTED work on our creative writing magazine this year. 

So...I'm exhausted! Oy. I love the fact that they trust in me and my credentials, but at this point there's no way I'm going to get pregnant if stress is the culprit. I'm pretty livid since about 80% of what was listed above was NOT my wish nor was it something I could decline.




MWB - Is your Halloween Dance a costume/masquerade type deal? Sounds awesome! My MS didn't do any true dances. The one they had was incredibly lame. Our Homecoming Dance is tonight. I'm (thankfully) not a chaperone. I just got back from the store and haven't even taken a shower yet. LOL


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys Fingers crossed for great news Monday. 

@ClandestineTX I feel like you deserve it to work out before your deadline too. I really hope it does. I agree; we all deserve healthy babies. I think about each one of you all the time and wish for us all to get our forever babies. I'll be optimistic for you. 

@newbie2013 My fingers are crossed for you! I hope it's not long until you can have your own shower. Perhaps baby is snuggling in right now!! I hope so!

@ProfWife Doesn't camping always come around af time?! I hope af is not here for you and that you see two lines today!! Congrats on becoming department chair! That does seem like a lot to do. I hope it's not too stressful on you. I fully understand "being asked" to do something and how you can't decline. I hope you can get some help occasionally.

@momwithbabies I'm glad that you're enjoying the change in environment this year. I believe that can make all the difference. You reminded me of the song. My husband and I have been singing it the last couple of days. :) I hope you have a great Halloween. I love the holidays. This year will be difficult for me. We are planning on taking my niece trick-or-treating, which will be a lot of fun.


AFM I'm CD 14. BD has been good so far. We were still debating on whether or not we would start trying at the beginning of the cycle, but we decided to go for it. We're fully trying and tracking everything, but I'm going to try to be somewhat relaxed about it for a while. I'm mainly watching cm to judge when ovulation might be. I imagine it will be CD 14-18 based on past cycles. I'm 6 lbs from my target weight. I'm feeling positive. I really hope I get a quick BFP and that all goes well.


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I can't believe they are throwing all of that on you! And I'm assuming they didn't raise your pay, and if they did, it's probably not worth all of the extra hours of work you're doing. Crazy! I hope you can get through it and not have too much stress. Our dance will be a costume party, but they said no masks. I think we should have done a masquerade party!!! I'm sort of afraid of the costumes some kids will wear. The dress code is still enforced, but you know how some people treat Halloween as a day to dress really inappropriate, lol! And I'm a prude at heart with things like that, especially with kids. Hopefully, it will be fun.

Hopeful: I'm glad to hear y'all are going for it! Congrats on being really close to your goal weight!! That's awesome! I know you've worked hard for this. Happy BDing, and I'm praying for you! 

AFM, I have a horrible cramp in my left side that woke me up early this morning. It's around the place where I have my colon issues. I'm CD 16, so I'm not sure why I have this pain now. I usually get it on my period. Maybe it's something I ate? Idk, but I hope it goes away because tomorrow is a busy, busy day.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: FX for you, regardless of how you decide to proceed this cycle!

@ProfWife: psychological stress has been excluded as a cause of infertility, it's physical stress (including not eating and sleeping regularly) that jacks with fertility. "No" is also a powerful choice, use it when you feel you need to without guilt, because when you say "no" to something, you are also saying "yes" to yourself.



melann13 said:


> Best wishes to you Clandestine. My lab work has been a S--t show this week and I actually had to email my dept office and my upcoming job to find out what happens if I'm ABD at the end of the semester. Fortunately things have started to turn around but it's still going to be absolutely nuts to write and prepare to defend a dissertation in the next 6 weeks that I don't have all my data for yet. I don't even know if we'll find anything interesting!
> Ugh. I'm sure having submitted the actual dissertation is a bit of a weight off. Congrats!

To be honest, I have been so busy I haven't had a chance to enjoy having it submitted. My defense is Thursday, I haven't stared my PPT. Thankfully, I have all my figures from the paper and have presented almost all of my data over the last four years, previously, so I'm shockingly not too worried about it at all.

I hope you get everything finished in time to defend this semester! I hated the trying to get out rush, I hope it's as smooth as it can be for you!



Lazydaisys said:


> They said fibroid is stuck in the back walk, it's inoperable. Only way is to shrink in. Stop taking fertility drugs. Blah. X

How are they trying to shrink it?



newbie2013 said:


> Hope all are having a good weekend... I'm going to a baby shower... but she's been trying for 6-7 years with several miscarriages so I'm happy for her.

I also find it much easier to be supportive of people who tired. It makes me feel like a jerk, but it's just how I feel. 



momwithbabies said:


> AFM, I have a horrible cramp in my left side that woke me up early this morning. It's around the place where I have my colon issues. I'm CD 16, so I'm not sure why I have this pain now. I usually get it on my period. Maybe it's something I ate? Idk, but I hope it goes away because tomorrow is a busy, busy day.

I have o-pains that are inside the hip bone, usually on the left... just sayin' :)

AFM... blazing OPK on Friday afternoon right before we left for the airport. Intentionally left OPKs at home, but took one when we got home last night and it was more blazing and still super positive this AM with FMU. My temps are still FP range, passed an actual glob of EWCM yesterday morning and had pretty strong O-pains last night between 5-6 PM and again between 1-2 AM this morning, like laid in bed wide awake wondering when it would stop so I could go back to sleep. Still FP temp this AM, so holding off on progesterone and baby aspirin at least until tonight or tomorrow morning. Bases are also fully covered, trying to keep this cycle factual and trying not to get emotionally invested. This cycle would be the most inconvenient of all we are willing to try, but would still take it with great happiness if it were to work out. So... FX and getting myself back to work!


----------



## Lazydaisys

They shrank it with steroids. My lining is much better its jumped up to 8.5. I'm over the moon and transfer of embryo is back on


----------



## ProfWife

@Clandestine - You defend THIS Thursday?! Whew girl...sending positive thoughts your way! I know that psychological stress is more of a correlation than a causation...and I'm working hard to be able to get 6+ hours of sleep a night. I'm trying to get back on my regimen of sleep and exercise. Neither is an easy fix at the moment. LOL - Can be said of all of us, right?


----------



## ProfWife

LazyDaisys - IT'S BACK ON??! When is the FET?? So excited that your body corrected itself once they treated the fibroid!! How many embryos are you going to transfer?


----------



## momwithbabies

Lazydaisies: Yay!!! I hope it all goes well!


----------



## ClandestineTX

YAY @Lazydasies! FX for your transfer!!! What a great lining, also! 

@Profwife: THIS Thursday. And honestly I was more worried about getting Hubster to order cookies and what I am wearing and coordinating the out of town family than the actual defense. I am spending all day on my PPT, probably going to treat myself to a new outfit tonight or tomorrow afternoon. Just because :)

My exercise and diet were awesome until the pregnancy-related bleeding. I was scared that it would fall out of me if I moved too much (which I know is absurd and not in touch with reality, but that's just how I felt at the time), and by the time it was definitely over, I was writing my heart out, trying to get my dissertation done by the deadline. And in the less than two weeks since that, I've been busting my ass wrapping up other things and traveling, so still not so awesome on the exercise or eating. I keep promising myself that I will clean it up after my defense. Since I won't have much else to do, I'm confident I can get myself back on the wagon.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thank you. The fibroid us still there but the increased tyroid meds and the steroids have certainly helped. 
I've chosen to have just one put back as I was told, 2 will not increase my chances of pregnancy only increase my chances of multiples. 

I have three so I'll put one back in this time. If this doesn't work I will put two back next time. 

My fet is booked in for next Monday. I was so shocked at my appointment yesterday that I cried. I totally expected them to make me wait three months. X


----------



## ClandestineTX

That's such good news!!! Definitely keeping my FX for you!


----------



## momwithbabies

Clandestine: Yay for treating yourself! You've worked so hard!! Congratulations!


----------



## momwithbabies

Lasydaisies: It sounds like everything is coming together! Yay for good surprises!!! Fingers crossed and staying crossed!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies Thank you. I really appreciate it. Has the cramping stopped? Do you think you're past ovulation or could it have been related to that? How was the dance?

@ClandestineTX I hope your defense was great! When do you expect to hear back from the committee?

@Lazydaisys I'm so thrilled for you. Fingers crossed for a great transfer and a BFP!!!

@ProfWife I remember how hard it was to get enough sleep when teaching, coaching, and all the other extracurricular activities I was doing at the time. I hope you get a break soon. I also remember counting down to Thanksgiving and Christmas break. 

@newbie2013 How are you?




Happy Halloween! My plans might have changed slightly. I think we're going grocery shopping and then to dinner with my husband's parents. I'm 4 dpo (Thursday) and waiting. Timing was great. I'm very curious to see what will happen. I almost feel the urge to test early, but I'll wait until af is expected. It's supposed to be much colder over the next couple days. I'm already ready for spring/summer again. ;)


----------



## newbie2013

So, I thought af was starting yesterday with another awful 24 day cycle, because I passed a weird clot (tmi, I know). But since that yesterday morning, I've had nothing. Never done that before. It was kind of like jelly, a bit bigger than a us quarter, I guess. very strange. Anyway, still waiting for af to come full force. Maybe today.

Happy that you are all good. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@newbie: I hope it sorts itself out soon! 

@Hopeful: I "passed with distinction" it's the A+ equivalent and the highest honor awarded by the university. Just a small project to wrap up and the edits to my dissertation and I'll be not-that-kind-of-doctor :)


----------



## newbie2013

Clandestine, that's fantastic news!!!! congratulations! I'm really happy for you!!


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine - CONGRATULATIONS! :-D Way to go!

AFM - Camping this weekend, but waiting on news from my parents in TN. My aunt has been in a coma since Sunday. She was declared brain dead today. Her partner isn't ready to say goodbye; so, she hasn't authorized the removal of the ventilator. Waiting to see what will happen and when the funeral will be. I was supposed to host my best friend's shower on Saturday (along with another friend). Now I might be attending a funeral instead. I feel bad I may need to bail on my friend, but my family comes first.


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Claude!! What a great achievement!

Profwife- I am sorry to hear about your aunt :hugs: I'm sure that your friend will understand


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: The dance was fun, but I'm glad it's the weekend and Halloween is over!! I hope this cycle is it! It feels good to know you've done everything possible. The waiting is maddening, though. I had some more EWCM yesterday, so I have no idea. 

ProfWife: I'm so sorry. Yes, I think your friend will understand...family always comes first.

Clandestine: You go girl, lol! Yay!!!

AFM: My husband and I are not the closest right now. It's hard when it seems like he works all of the time. I'm appreciative of his hard work, but I'm saddened at times when he seems like he doesn't care about us. It's always work, and even when he's off, he's working. He's always on his phone. I don't want to be insensitive about it, but it upsets me because it seems like we take a back seat to his work lately. 

Be honest, what the hell is wrong with me? I'm hurt, mad, but I haven't said anything. I'm holding this inside, but I know it will come out one way or the other. I work a lot, too. But when I'm home, I'm home...at least until kids go to bed. He gets home after working late, sometimes even when he doesn't have to, and then he's on the phone, emailing or something. I'm frustrated. Somebody needs to tell me that he's working to provide for your family, lol. I know I need to chill. 

And I have no idea how to have a relationship with someone who is never here. We don't have sex, we don't talk, and when we do it's, "What time are you coming home?" or "Can you take the kids to school?" 

Rant over (for the time being).


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry to hear about your sad news pro wife:-( xx


----------



## melann13

Congrats Clandestine!! That's awesome!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Profwife: I agree with the other ladies, family comes first. It sounds like a very emotionally trying situation, I hope you all find peace.

@Momwithbabies: Hubster is 24/7 on call, so I feel your pain. What we have done is set limits to his responding to work calls (like not during dinner) and if we are doing something, he checks his messages at regular intervals, so he's not constantly bombarded by it. It is hard on them, too, I promise. Definitely try to be honest with him, but in a way that shows you care about his life too. 

AFM: spent the weekend living it up (as much as one can at the beginning of a TWW), still really tired, not sure if I am recovering from the nonstop work party, the actual party, or if it's just the hormones kicking my ass again. Going to be a long few weeks wrapping up final projects and teaching for the semester. I am ready for December!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm pupo!!! 

I had one 5 day blast transferred today. Although only 60-70% of it survived the thaw apparently this is quite common. it was moving, just need to hope it repairs and grows. We decided to put that one back rather than waste it and unfreeze another one. (We have 2 frozen ones left.) 

Test day is Friday 14th nov. I'm taking tomorrow off work then I hope to be busy and most of all not testing until test date! X


----------



## ProfWife

So excited for you!! Hoping this is it.


AFM - My aunt was take off life support today...she's actually still breathing on her own. Not quite sure how it's going to play out. My father started getting ill. So, he and my mom said their goodbyes and left to come home (not knowing how long they'd wait to turn off the machines or how long she'd last after it). There have been no plans for a funeral or memorial yet. She'd just had a pain pump implanted to control her pain from MS. There is a chance that surgery caused this situation. I'm sure an autopsy, etc. will take some time. So, not sure what's going to be done with it. It's unlikely my parents will make the drive back up and they can't fly. So, we may all stay home instead. I hate this waiting pattern.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats and FX Lazy!!!

@ProfWife: if she's breathing on her own, there's at least a chance of recovery. Autopsies don't take that long (usually just a day for the procedure), the things that take longer are histology (looking at tissue samples under a microscope) and/or toxicology (tests for drugs in the body), if those are possible issues. Not all autopsies require those for cause and manner of death to be determined. Whatever the outcome, I wish peace for you and yours. It's never easy to go through something like this, big :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

She died about 7 hours after they stopped life support. Her funeral is Thursday. We likely won't be able to make it after all. It's been an emotional week. My parents arrived back home a bit ago. They sounded good and don't appear to have any regrets about not being there for the moment of the call...she was gone before they shut that machine off. Reality of it hit me a few minutes ago when her obituary went online. I just can't believe I'll never hear that Southern drawl of hers again (she looked and talked like my grandmother). She was only 66...just a few months older than my own mom.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: ProfWife.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry pro wife xxxxx


----------



## momwithbabies

So sorry for you loss, ProfWife. 

Thank you, Clandestine, for the advice. I think you're right. I hope to talk to him about it, in person, soon.


----------



## kksy9b

Sending prayers to you and your family Profwife :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

And the fun just keeps coming...on my mom's side we currently have one aunt under hospice care after fracturing her pelvis in 2 places, her husband (my mom's brother) is in radiation treatment for cancer, another of their brothers has been under hospice since May with cancer, and another has COPD. It's quite the downpour of bad health around us lately. OY!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 How are you? Has af stayed away?

@ClandestineTX That's wonderful news! Congratulations! I hope the weeks pass for you and you get everything finished. I'm ready for December too. I'm more ready for spring and warm weather! :)

@ProfWife I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt. My thoughts are with your family. Losing someone is always so difficult. It can be a scary thing as well especially when you start to think about how fragile life is and all those you care about. I hope your aunt has found peace and that your family is able to find meaning in her life and keep her memory with you all.

@momwithbabies I hope he is able to take a break or that work slows down a bit soon. Perhaps you can have a date night or some special time. Maybe even just a movie and snuggle after the kids go to bed. Suggest giving each other back rubs after a long day. Try to bring up having some non-technology time together in a way that shows you miss spending time with him. 

@Lazydaisys Congrats on being pupo! I'm so hopeful for you!

AFM AF is here. It comes as a disappointment because I had very promising signs. I had a large drop at 7 dpo and a very large sustained rise of temps for many days after the drop. I only had a dip twice before. Once was in a wonky cycle after my early loss (without the sustained rise of temps following) and the other was in my BFP cycle with Emma which was very similar to this one. However, my temp was down Thursday so I knew af was coming. I didn't test so I won't know if it would have been faint or not. It does mean I'll be one month closer to the year mark (assuming one year would be better than the necessary six months of wait time), I'll be on the aspirin and extra vitamins for another month, and I can continue to lose the last four pounds. I'm not too upset and will be excited to try again this month. My hopes are high for all of us. I'm still holding out for our BFPs.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: Dang it! I'm sorry AF came. I hope next month is better. Those are good ideas. I won't be able to try them for a while because he works this weekend and goes out-of-town this coming week. It's hard finding a balance, I know.

Another week down, ladies. Thank goodness it's Friday! I'm tired, hungry, and I have no one to cook dinner for me, lol! McDonald's might be calling my name:)


----------



## ProfWife

And she passed this morning. My uncle is (obviously) not taking it well. He will likely stop cancer treatments, although those really weren't likely to prolong his natural life by much anyway.

One of my friends lost her baby - still born via c-section @ 34 weeks. There are no words.

Too much tragedy lately. Please keep my family and friend in your prayers.


----------



## Lazydaisys

In my thoughts prowife xxxxxxxx


----------



## momwithbabies

Yes, prayers.


----------



## newbie2013

Profwife I'm thinking about you and your family in such a tough time.

American friends, what's the best American alternative to pregnacare conception?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I fancy fast food sometimes! :) Maybe you could plan a fun fall/holiday type of activity for you and the kids while he is gone. Arts and crafts can be fun or maybe a movie.

@ProfWife I'm sorry. I know it must be very hard for your uncle. I'm very sorry for your friend as well. It's a very hard thing to go through. 

@newbie2013 I'm not sure. I will try to search for something for you.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Profwife: Hubster and I had a similar run of bad luck over the past two years - we lost my stepfather, both of his parents, and both of my paternal grandparents, it still doesn't feel like it's ever going to end unless we simply run out of family to lose. Stay strong with your partner, keep talking to each other, and always look for things to be grateful for. That's what has gotten us through everything.

@Hopeful: I know you've been off TTC for a long time, but don't forget not to read too much into temps. It will happen for you, I know it will. No sense in setting yourself up for heartache in the mean time. 

AFM... CD2 of whatever cycle number this is. Meds really seemed to increase my lining, as I had almost as much flow on CD 1 as I have had in previous entire cycles. I use a menstrual cup with measurement marks, so it's easy to track. Starting Femara again tonight... here we go again!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I guess I hoped for it to happen early. Part of that could be that I try to tell myself if it takes earlier that it might be implanting better and/or might lead to better placental implantation, which could be silly and I'm sure that could happen any time. I was pretty certain it wouldn't happen during the first cycle. I thought it was possible because I had a huge drop under the coverline at 7 dpo and then days of temps that were higher than any of the others in the lp until the day before af. I was also feeling slightly hungrier than usual. Those signs both happened in my pregnancy cycle and not in any others before. I sort of wish I tested just to see for certain because those were my signs. Of course it could be completely different next time. I don't plan to symptom spot or torture myself too much. :) I'll wait to test until af is late and hope for the best. I'm sending loads of luck to you. I want two lines for each of us.


And two lines for all of the ladies here!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I basically have to test crazy early, so I can get a thyroid panel and hormone labs asap. It's the temp watching that has no data to support it. Earlier implantation does usually correlate with pregnancy viability, though it may be that stronger embryos implant faster/ better than weaker ones (meaning the later implantation may be a symptom of a weaker embryo rather than a cause). My loss was from a 12 DPO BFP, BTW. Temps are too easily affected by things completely unrelated to pregnancy, which is why reading too much into them is always a bad idea.

I hope we all get BFPs soon, I really do. 

Speaking of... how's it going Lazy???


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I've read that about earlier implantation as well. Based on what seemed to be implantation spotting during my early loss cycle I probably implanted on/around 11 dpo. I got my BFP on 13 dpo, but that was the first day I tested. My dip in temperature and the start of the triphasic temps with Emma was on 8 dpo. I started noticing real signs soon after that. I got my BFP on 13 dpo, but I didn't test earlier than that. I usually don't test at all unless af is late. Sometimes I think about testing early and I want to occasionally. I may test early if I get some good, cheap tests. I only have one right now! I'm saving it for a no-show af day!



How is everyone? We may be getting some snow over the weekend. I miss the warm weather and the daylight. It's hard to get everything finished with the sun going down so early. I know my pup and I will miss the long walks. I hope you all are well. Is anyone planning for Thanksgiving or the holidays yet?


----------



## Hopeful2014

I read an interesting list of "10 Hilariously Bad Pieces of Retro Sex Ed Advice For Teens" this morning. There are definitely so many things I never learned until ttc, but some of this advice is outrageous and even less helpful. Click here to read the full explanation behind each piece of advice.

1. Girls find making out boring, but they'll do it to please boys.
2. Keep your mind virginal, or else...
3. Girls who hold hands are easy.
4. Housework will save you from sexual promiscuity.
5. If you kiss too well, you'll seem too "experienced."
6. Reading romance books is VERY dangerous for your private parts.
7. Ladies, when you're on your period, DO NOT ride in an automobile.
8. Real boys wait.
9. But not if they get dangerously turned on...
10. Don't jar pickles the wrong way, and don't have sex the wrong way (or something...)


Do any of you have a silly piece of advice that you remember?


----------



## pathos

Dr. ClandestineTX!!! Congrats on your defense and degree yay!
Profwife, I am sorry for your loss =(

and hi and gl to all :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi, my otd was today. Bfn :-/ shocker. I'm definitly becoming more resilient as I haven't even shed a tear! 

I had so many symptoms it's untrue. No AF, and the most ridiculous hungry and strange cramping and sore breasts. Saying that I've been taking a crazy amount of drugs for ages. My lining wasn't ready until about cd 34. 6 lots of eastrogen aday since day one. I had to increase my thyroid drugs as my levels went weird then perfect in a space of three weeks. Then I started on the steroids to reduce my estrogen hungry thyroid that grew and then we threw progesterone in the mix. I look about three months pregnant due to the bloat. I've been wearing dresses all week as I can't do my pants up. My tests are bfn. Maybe I'm having a weird phantom pregnancy? I Ate four crumpets and two tangerines this am before I got to work. Usually I would struggle with one piece of toast. I'm on a low dose of steroids only 2mg a day. I swear don't come too close I might eat you!!!!! Lol 


Hope everybody is doing ok. Xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sorry about the BFN. I think the crazed pregnancy symptoms are just the hormones, I have those issues too. They are just less severe for me. I also have had to increase thyroid meds when I'm taking the estradiol, so you aren't alone there. Thankfully, it's only a single week for me.


----------



## momwithbabies

Lazy: That all sounds awful...I hate the weird symptoms and nothing to show for it. It's a dirty trick, for sure. I hope it all works out soon for you. Keep your head held high. 

Hopeful: I was trying to think of some weird myths. The only one I could think of is that you can't get pregnant on your period. I've read it's possible, but highly unlikely. Heck, apparently it's impossible to get pregnant with EWCM as well, lol!!!

Well, ladies. AF is missing, again. It seems like she wants to make an arrival this week, I'm guessing. It would be perfect timing, since I have a cold and a very busy week ahead of me, lol. Isn't that how it always plays out? Or maybe it just seems that way. I would fall over it I were actually pregnant!! I only had sex one day this cycle on October 25th. I did have EWCM that day, but my chances are pretty slim. A girl can dream, right? AF better show soon or I'm going to go insane. I am CD 37.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys :hugs: I'm sorry about the negative and about all that you are dealing with right now. 

@momwithbabies I've heard that as well. I think they say it's possible for women who ovulate really early like if they have af CD 1-6 and then they ovulate on day 10 they're supposed to be fertile in the days before ovulation. You're right; it can seem impossible even with EWCM and perfect timing. I agree. Af always chooses inopportune times. I would LOVE it if you were pregnant! You never know. One chance and with EWCM can be enough. I hope it is!


AFM It snowed. Sometimes I can't believe how fast this year has passed and sometimes it seems slow. I'm CD 11 and expecting ovulation within the next week. My fingers are crossed for all of us.


----------



## momwithbabies

It snowed here yesterday, thus leaving the roads a tad icy this morning. Nothing too bad, though. It makes me want to stay home and watch movies, lol. It does seem like this year has flown by. I think the holidays will make it go even faster.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

How are you all? I'm fine but had a super stressful week. We had a hugely stressful thing happen at work that was totally out of our control but found out today that it had been resolved. There was a wonderful outburst of euphoria and relief when we found out. 

I'm somewhere in my tww. Had good timing again so we'll see. going to see my friend's new baby tomorrow. Looking forward to it... I guess!


----------



## ClandestineTX

It seems like that point in our cycles where there's not much excitement going on with any of us! I'm back on the estradiol/ Viagra suppositories and even with the extra thyroid meds, would prefer to just sleep for the next week until I can stop them! How are all of you?


----------



## melann13

I'm here stalking all of you... and avoiding writing my dissertation... :) Continuing to pray for all you wonderful women.


----------



## ProfWife

According to FF, I ovulated on the 16th...I think 17th at the earliest based on temps (didn't do the kit this month). Still feeling O pains though..so....we wait ;-)


----------



## momwithbabies

Melann: Your daughter is precious! Thank you for the support. Best wishes on your dissertation. 

ProWife: Good luck and glad to hear from you.

AFM: CD 40 and no AF. I'm so mad and confused. I hate the what-ifs that pop into my head. My only symptoms I have are moodiness and fatigue. But those are classic PMS symtoms for me. So, who the heck knows. I usually don't have a cycle that goes into the 40s, but I have before. I just wonder why I'm so out-of-balance??? I'm not too sure if I should take a test, simply because the negatives just seem to make things worse. Plus, we DTD ONCE this cycle...sigh. I'm figuring I will test Saturday morning if still no AF. If it's negative, I'm drinking a bottle of wine, lol!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies It's hard to motivate myself to go out at all in this weather. The snow finally melted today because the temperature is above freezing again. I hope we get a better winter and not much snow. It's hard to even want to get out of bed with the cold. :) I know the what-ifs are exciting and worrying. I hope af stays away and you see two lines on Saturday!

@newbie2013 I'm glad the issue was resolved. I'm sending loads of luck to you. Fingers crossed! Did you find an alternative to pregnacare conception? Are you looking for a prenatal or something more specific?

@ClandestineTX I'm sorry about the meds and fatigue. I hope the week passes quickly for you. 

@melann13 How much longer until the dissertation is due? Good luck!

@ProfWife Fingers crossed! I hope this is it!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Profwife: FX for you!!! 

@Melann: just do it! 

I agree with you ladies on the not wanting to get out of bed when it's cold! And it's only in the 30s here! I seem to be doing OK-ish. Still having trouble with energy levels, mostly in the afternoons, but I can stop as soon as I get a positive OPK, which should be today through Saturday, so just taking this one day at a time and keeping my FX that I can stop them soon (like today, even).


----------



## momwithbabies

I tested this morning and of course, BFN. I have no clue what's going on with my body. I'm so tired of this. I had two dreams last night that I got BFP's, so I woke up maybe a little hopeful. 

How is everybody?


----------



## ClandestineTX

@momwithbabies: I hope your limbo is over soon. I hate not knowing what's going on with my body! 

AFM... got a +OPK Thursday afternoon, so spared from further doses of suppositories. Temp super low today, so I expect O-pains before the day is over. 
And I got all my paperwork submitted to be cleared for graduation - finally, after 6.5 years, I am PhinisheD :)


----------



## mummy2o

Hi guys,

I know I haven't been on this forum for a while but I've got a really lovely positive story for all you LTTTC

My car mechanic has a motorcycle accident when he was younger and he thought he would never be able to have kids, but the doctors were unsure. He met his wife and got married. After a year or two they decided to try and have a baby. They tried for 4 and a half years and they did all the tests and treatment you ladies are going through. After that time they decided enough was enough and decided to go through the adoption process. In the UK this takes a long time and after a year were loosing hope in that also. However, one day she was late, got a BFP and now due in May. He's over the moon and he cried like a little girl when she got her positive. I'm hoping you can all experience this in the near future :)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX Yay for O and the end of the suppositories! Congrats on having all the paperwork submitted. That's quite an accomplishment. 

@momwithbabies :hugs: I'm sorry for the negative. I know it's hard and especially hard when you make yourself wait to test. 

@mummy2o It's nice to hear from you. I hope you are doing well. 

AFM I believe O is behind me. I am just waiting for temps to confirm. I'm feeling positive that it will happen - if not this time - then eventually. I want that for all of us. Does anyone have any traditions, plans, recipes, etc. for Thanksgiving? Do any of you plan to go Black Friday shopping? I may browse online. We are skipping most of the family dinners. We will probably eat with my in-laws on one night. We'll probably make a nice dinner for ourselves on Thanksgiving. It will not be the Thanksgiving that I had planned and that makes me sad. I'm thankful to be alive and to have a chance for a future.


----------



## newbie2013

Woo hoo! Congrats on being cleared to graduate!! I'm waiting on my final grades for my masters to register for my grad. hopefully on Monday.

I am thankful for so many things and despite not being American, I will share some with you. I am thankful for my health and happiness and those of my family and friends. I am thankful that I love my husband and he loves me. I am thankful that I enjoy what I get paid to do and I work with some fantastic people. I am thankful that my parents encouraged me to learn which has resulted in my applying for a PhD to start next year. I am thankful for the potential to have a baby even if it hasn't happened yet. I pray that it will happen one day for me and for each of you. I am thankful to be a part if this group.


----------



## KatyW

Ladies,
I still check in here time to time and say a prayer for each of you. I hope you have wonderful Thanksgivings if you celebrate. I hope you don't mind me posting here, as you were all so supportive to me.

Hopeful, I am saying a prayer for you during the holidays. I believe this time next year things will be brighter.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: we usually host Thanksgiving, because I make an awesome turkey. My mom and brother are coming, as is one of my cousins that recently moved here - so it will be fabulous. I understand you keeping things low key this year, and I hope this time next year you have a baby to take around with you to all your family.

AFM in the STC-dept... I am 2 DPO, already completely impatient. I wish we could just get a text or something that says "yep" or "nope" and carry on trying again.


----------



## melann13

Clandestine- I like that app idea... 
Hopeful- Dissertation should be out to my committee around Dec 5 (2 weeks prior to my defense). I have my public defense on the 19th and the ceremony is on the 21st of Dec. I already have my hood and tam! My degree won't "technically" be conferred until May because following my defense I have to make any edits to the dissertation and submit it in bound published form to the graduate school and the deadline for this semester is noon on the 19th. Pretty sure that's not going to happen as my defense will likely not be over! But it doesn't really matter as I'll still be done as far as the school is concerned, but the diploma folder will be empty til May.

You ladies are all remarkably strong and I'm thankful to have "met" all of you. 
I will share a story that I hope can inspire. My best friend and her husband have been trying for about 2.5 years. She was told that she wasn't ovulating and was on Clomid and some other meds. They suffered through a chemical and a 6wk MC. This past summer they were told that the only option for them would be IVF so she needed to go off her meds to "save" them for a harvest cycle (since you're not supposed to take some for too long in a row- forgive me if I don't know all the details). Anyway, she went off all her meds. She knew her cycle would likely be off since it was the first unmedicated one, but after it went way long she took a test and BFP! They're due in the spring with a baby girl. I'm over the moon for her.

Continued prayers that you may all find joy, no matter what form it comes in.


----------



## pathos

the most inspiring story to me is my story :haha: 
I get all the science behind ttc, but there is always this x factor- and you cannnot control it. Its maddening especially for control freaks like me, but once the x is on your side... it happens :wacko: 

I m thinking of you ladies, when the time comes -cannot be long now- I ll say your (nick)names and pray that you go through the same pain soon:haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@melann: we have similar time frames for this and that. I didn't want to pay tuition for another semester, which they require if you aren't 100% done by the deadline for a given semester. Getting the last round of paperwork completed was amazing, I finally feel like I am free of it, but also feel like I need to see the piece of paper to really believe it's over. And we only have commencement in May... so no ceremony for me quite yet. They will mail the diploma to me in about a week or two.

And I'm a whole 3 DPO. Please tell me someone is testing sooner than I am, because I need the distraction. I finally get some time where I'm free of work, completely, and I am about to go crazy cleaning lady on my house, just to keep myself from thinking about all the what if's and possible dates for this cycle.


----------



## athena87

Hello ladies. I still read along and think of you ladies often, I hope so bad for each of you to get your little miracles. I wanted to share a recent pic of my little miracle. He is 2.5 months now and has recently within the past couple of weeks started grinning with a little giggle to things we do. Hope everyone has a happy thanksgiving!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lazydaisys

My frozen transfer didn't work. So it's back to ttc, if my body can o after all those drugs 
. Hope to try another frozen embryo transfer in jan or feb. Here we go again. Hope everybody is doing well. I'm always here hovering xxxxxx

I'm beyond jealous of people with babies right now!!!! 


I'm cd 8. Oooh this ttc is fun. Xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: @Lazydaisys

I hope everyone is doing well! Nothing to report here at 7 dpo... finishing up some side projects this weekend, then preparing for a week of proctoring and grading finals... and then I'm off for almost a month and no clue how to get started on all my house projects. I hope I figure it out soon!


----------



## ProfWife

12/13 dpo right now...test was negative this morning. No big surprise there.

And just found out one of my former students is pregnant with her first...she and her husband have been married about 8 months. They got pregnant within the first 4-5 months of their marriage. Happy for her, but wish we'd obviously started earlier (like immediately after the wedding...maybe we would have at least one child by now). Hindsight is 20/20, isn't it?


----------



## ClandestineTX

My $0.02 is not to berate yourself with the "would've, could've, should've" thinking. There's no guarantee for any of us that earlier in life would have made a difference, for some - possibly - but none of us can be sure. I had this talk with Hubster this morning, I feel guilty because if I had to choose between a guaranteed child earlier in life or my career and the life we have now... I would choose my career and the life we have now, and so would he. We waited so long because we wanted certain things in our lives, with or without kids. It's unnecessary torture to worry about what's already done or worse - about someone else's circumstances. Just be kind to yourself, that's really what I'm trying to say in a really long-winded, round-about way. None of us did anything to deserve this happening to us or cause this on purpose, and some folks are just more fertile than others. It's not fair at all, but nothing in life really is. :hugs: to ya.


----------



## momwithbabies

Athena: He's precious! Hope you had a great Thanksgiving! Thank you for sharing the pic!

ProfWife: I'm sorry this cycle isn't the one. I hope it's your turn soon.

Clandestine: That's cool that you get one month off. I hope you get to relax and enjoy it :) 

Lazydaises: I'm sorry about what you are going through. I hope you get a baby soon. I admire your perserverance. 

Hi, to everybody else. Anybody get any shopping done? I haven't bought one thing!!! I hate shopping!!!!! I like to go when the crowds aren't as bad.
AF finally came and went. I'm glad to see her go. Thanksgiving was kind of yucky. We've had the flu and strep throat at my house, so we've all been cooped up together. I haven't been sick, knock on wood. I don't want to go back to work tomorrow...3 more weeks until Christmas Break!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

"Relax" isn't actually in my vocabulary. I wish it were! I honestly envy people who can just not do things. I have been running on high since birth, it's just my nature. 

No shopping here. We don't celebrate Christmas (or any other winter holiday for that matter) and honestly, the commercialism blows my mind and makes me a bit uncomfortable. We have so much excess in this country and watching people go mad, largely buying things they don't need, just boggles my mind. No offense to anyone, as I believe everyone should go out and do what makes them happy - it just seems crazy to me. 

Sorry to hear you were all sick, but glad to hear you are all over it!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm good. found out on the weekend that a friend is 19 weeks which wouldn't have bothered me so much if It wasn't cd 1. Another friend gave birth today but I'm super happy for her coz they've been trying for 12 years and have had several miscarriages.
.
Trying ferning this month but have really seen anything at all in the scope that came In the pack. Will keep trying In the lead up to what should be o. I was going to get blood tests but they're the equivalent of $200 and we can't afford that this month.

We don't celebrate Christmas either but my family back home does. Fortunately I do all my shopping over summer so I'm done!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm not crazy into christmas, I like it. I like to see my family and do a few festive bits but it's all quite minimalistic. I hate it when people post all their kids presents under the tree wrapped up on facebook. It's more presents than some people see in a lifetime. I also see families who buy loads of stuff on credit and and end up in a financial mess all year. I went into Manchester yesterday. They have Christmas markets and an ice skating rink. It was so crazy that you couldn't even see what the stalls were selling or get a seat in the outside bars. The mulled wine smelt amazing. I hate crowds too so we opted for afternoon tea in a quiet bar. Lovely. 

I'm good a relaxing if I have a few days or a set week off work. When you relax for a couple of hours I find it making getting back on task difficult! I should be on task planning my lessons but I somehow found my way onto here. 

Thank you for admiring my perseverance. I cant give up. Some day it might bite me when I don't want to give up but I have too:-/


----------



## ProfWife

Commercialism is for the birds. I have a few digital books picked out...hubs has some camping tools...but other than that I make most of the presents for my family. Gator scarves for my sisters this year. Not sure for parents yet. I'm thinking maybe a nice doiley for the table. 

Other than that, we decorate but keep it low key. I'd rather spend my time with friends and family, at our Christmas candlelight service and helping others. We spent Black Friday finding things to donate at our home...we have a LOT that we really don't need but that could be keeping others warm in the FL cold snaps. Hubs and I both felt it was much nicer than fighting the crowds to save money on stuff we really don't need anyway. We'd rather put that money towards his MBA or a trip.


----------



## momwithbabies

Yes, the commercialism of Christmas is out of control! I love Christmas, but I hate the crowds and money wasted. I do enjoy the food, family, and fun. I missed my family this Thanksgiving, and even though they brought the food over to our house, it wasn't the same. I'm thinking of having them over this coming weekend for a "make-up" Thanksgiving. I won't do turkey, though. Maybe tacos or something, idk. 

We got our tree up on Friday, mainly because there was nothing else to do. I love decorating, but I hate how it creates more mess to clean up. It looks like Christmas threw up all over my living room, lol! 

Newbie: Good luck on the ferning. I know nothing about it, but I hope it's the ticket!

I hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## ProfWife

momwithbabies - The first Thanksgiving my hubs and I had was spent on our honeymoon in the Florida Keys. Most places were shut down where we were for Thanksgiving. So, we had tacos in the condo. So, Thanksgiving tacos aren't bad at all. :-D

BTW - Thanksgiving in a wrap... Get pre-prepared heat/warm turkey cutlets (Hormel), make some StoveTop Turkey Stuffing, warm a jar of gravy, and open a can of whole cranberries. Use a tortilla wrap - layer turkey, stuffing, gravy, and cranberry sauce - wrap and eat. Easy way to have Thanksgiving (or leftovers) any time of year.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 Good luck with your final grades and registering for graduation!! I love your thankful list. I constantly wish for all of us to get our forever babies soon. Good luck with the ferning.

@KatyW I was thinking of you the other day. It's so nice to hear from you. Thank you so much for saying a prayer for me. I really appreciate it. :friends:

@ClandestineTX I've protected myself a bit this year from many things. I know they all care about us, but I'm not ready to hear "the wrong things". We did see my in-laws and my nieces so that was nice. I hope you had a nice time with your family. A text would be an easier answer and not as annoying as af. :) I'm waiting to test until af is expected, but I totally understand wanting to test! I had a cleaning day on Friday.

@melann13 I know the feeling of almost reaching completion is so exciting. Good luck!

@Lazydaisys I'm thinking of you and really hope it happens before the next transfer.

@ProfWife I saw a former student with her baby not too long ago. :| I ask myself "what if I started when I was younger, what if we just got married before finishing our degrees and tried, would that have made a difference, would that have at least offered more time to work on it if I still had complications?". Ugh. None of us are to blame. I have hopes for both of us. I like the Thanksgiving in a wrap idea. 

@momwithbabies I bought my nieces and nephews clothes and accessories online. I wanted to finish it and also wanted to spare myself actually having to go look around in the store. I don't know that I'm ready for that yet. We will probably pick up a few toys as well. We have gift cards for the in-laws. I think we're almost finished. I hope you don't get sick!! I hate the waiting when you know everyone else has it. The holidays always mean food, family, and fun to me too. I hope you have a great "make-up" Thanksgiving and/or a great Christmas.

AFM I'm 9 dpo and waiting. I am monitoring signs and temps, but won't test until 11-12 dpo if my temps stay high. I hope we're all about to enter a new year with new opportunities and renewed hope.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm a day behind you, Hopeful, 9 DPO today here. 

And I LOVE thanksgiving. I'm also a huge proponent of both family and gratitude, so combining both of those (with turkey and other wonderful eats) is about as good as it gets for me!


----------



## ProfWife

CD1 - Cycle 27...Hopefully AF will place nice with me this month.


----------



## pathos

We don't celebrate Christmas, we are not Christians. I really like the spirit, the atmosphere and the cinnamon and clover smell. It makes people smile in this cold weather and it makes me feel warm. I also don't get all that santa, angel crap they sell, and the shopping frenzy along with it. I am happy that baby will be born in a happy month. He is due tomorrow but probably he will be fashionably late.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! I'm still following all of you, just don't post much, and hope you are all doing well and that this year or next will bring each of you your BFP!

Pathos- wow! I can't believe you are due already!! How are you feeling? I hope your LO comes soon for you- hang in there- you are in the home stretch now!

Hopeful- wishing you all the very very best this cycle. You have been the glue to these threads and I know we will all rejoice when you get your BFP 

We are all doing well over here. I try not to update too much about Charles because I know it can be hard to read for some.So instead I'll just tell you what is going on with me and DH. We are really excited because we are getting ready to list our house for sale in January!! Once we sell, we will move into a rental while we either build or start looking for our next house. We won't know until January if we can build and have no idea how long ours will take to sell. So we are taking it one step at a time rather than try for contingent contracts or risk having 2 mortgages at once. We have been here for 8 years in February and it's time for a bigger place. We are hoping to be in the new house this time next year and will then start talking about TTC #2!

In any case, hope you all are well and I can't wait to celebrate the babies I know are coming for you all :flower:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Love the idea of christmas throwing up all over the living room! 

I Cba but hopefully this feeling will lift. Ttc has really changed me into a bitter, miserable, jealous, hateful person. I use to be so happy and rarely jealous just happy with whatever I had. 

I Work at a Christian church school so christmas is quite big so there's no escaping it. I'm not religious but my family are Christians so I have been brought up with Christians values and went to church as a child. We are putting on a nativity next week, choir visits, christingle service, church visits and the Christmas trees are up. The children are very giddy about the parties, christmas fair and of course the special visitor. 
There's only one thing I want for children's and thats the obvious. 

I'm on cd 13 and no sign of ovulation. 

Im hoping for bfps for all the lovely ladies still waiting for their babies on this thread, it's been a long while since May 2013 and most of us were trying before that. X


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi ladies. Just wanted to pop back in here after a loooong absence to say hello and that while I'm not as active as I once was, I am definitely stalking and following and rooting for all of you! The quick update on us is that after 6 IUIs (thanks for the crazy rules insurance) we were successful in our first IVF and are expecting twins in May '15. I know it's been a long road for all of us and I just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you all often and hoping you're well.


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations!! A double blessing!


----------



## ALiKO

hey guys! i hope everyone has been doing well :hugs:
Congratz gabygabz! H&H9M!
any day now eh pathos! i wish you a safe speedy delivery!

this is literally my 1st time on in months so i feel a bit bashful :blush:


----------



## pathos

:happydance: congrats gabbygabz! yay =)) 

( i am still pregnant and ready to explode at the next person who asks if i haven't gave birth yet?:growlmad:)


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I have always loved the holiday season. Thanksgiving was my favorite because it was about food and family more than what people expect and gifts. 

@ProfWife I really hope this is THE cycle. I hope we are blessed this season.

@pathos Good luck! 

@kksy9b Thank you so much! I appreciate it. Have you started looking at homes that are available yet or will you wait until you sell your home? January is fast approaching! I remember looking for homes. It's such a fun experience. Good luck! Post about Charles in the parenting thread. I'm sure some would love to read about him. :)

@Lazydaisys I hope you enjoy all of the Christmas and holiday events. I'm hoping for BFPs and forever babies all around. 

@gabbygabz It's nice to hear from you. Thanks for the update and congratulations! That's amazing. I'll update the front. Do you want me to add you to the BFP thread for ladies from the group? The link is in my signature.

@ALiKO :hi: It's nice to hear from you.


AFM I'm CD 5 and waiting. There's not much to report yet. I'm looking forward to this cycle and feel positive about it. I am happy to hear from so many of you. :friends: I look forward to the holiday season, although it's a bit bittersweet for me. I hope that next year brings happiness and blessings for us all.


----------



## ClandestineTX

CD 3 here. Doc approved increasing my Femara from 5.0 to 7.5 mg for the next three cycles to see if there would be any improvement... so... still hanging in here. Even though all I really want to do is quit and be done forever.


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - I'm 3 days ahead of you. Guess we're cycle buddies this go around! ;-) :hugs: Wish this season was different for you. Praying for you.

@Clandestine - Hope the upping of dosage brings you a little one - and that if it doesn't you and your hubs can discuss the benefits of maybe taking a break for the time being and refocusing on your own lives apart from fertility.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Hopeful- we have had the moving itch for the last couple years and have been looking online/driving through neighborhoods for a long time. Right now there are 4 houses on the market we are interested in but won't walk through them until our place sells. I am just really hoping that it sells quickly and we don't lose all the options!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: we've had that discussion and decided we are done as of April, no matter how it turns out (see ticker below). We have too many other things we want to do with our lives to carry on with STC indefinitely, so we set a deadline. If we can't get a viable pregnancy by then, we will simply move on from this. I am honestly in limbo professionally, hesitant to push for certain opportunities because a baby would throw a wrench in things. I have a comfortable enough position for the moment, but by this coming summer, I need to be able to plan my life.


----------



## pathos

i m in love with my son who is now 3 days old <3


----------



## ProfWife

Congrats Pathos! :)

@Clandestine - Does that mean you guys would go back to actively preventing or just that you would not be seeking any treatments, timing, etc? Just wondering as I've heard a lot of people say they were going to stop TTC/STC and I've just been curious what that means to different people.


----------



## momwithbabies

Yay, Pathos!!! Congratulations! I hope you are both doing well, and I hope you are taking it easy. 

AFM: I think I'm having some O pain and EWCM, so I'm hoping this cycle won't be as long as the last one. Still no shopping done, and 6 1/2 days left before Christmas break!!!! Woohoo!!! I can do this, lol! The students already have holiday break on their minds, but I have tons to cram in for this unit. I am keeping them busy, for sure!


----------



## ClandestineTX

ProfWife said:


> @Clandestine - Does that mean you guys would go back to actively preventing or just that you would not be seeking any treatments, timing, etc? Just wondering as I've heard a lot of people say they were going to stop TTC/STC and I've just been curious what that means to different people.

If I am not on meds that qualifies as actively preventing in this house, because I have 40-60+ day cycles with poor ovulation without medication. We are going to stop everything and just go on with life. I suppose, in theory, there would still be a remote chance - but probably not likely. No temping, charting, medication, supplements, etc. and if I ended up with a fluke pregnancy down the road, we would still appreciate it, but it is honestly extremely unlikely that it would happen. I would stop making decisions (or postpone making decisions) about my professional life or be hesitant to make travel plans more than 6 months in advance - and that's really what I want back.


----------



## ProfWife

Gotcha. I'm starting to see that this is what most mean - not preventing but doing absolutely nothing else to encourage it.

Totally understand. 

You have so many options in front of you...practically endless with this degree done now.


----------



## ALiKO

oh mashallah pathos! congratulations on your baby boy <3


----------



## ClandestineTX

My biggest limitation right now is "what if I'm pregnant during ___ time?" or "what if we have a new born during _____?" There's large, international - amazing scientific and humanitarian project I've been asked to help out with this coming summer. And it would be a little harder to accomplish if pregnant (like wearing a respirator in the lab, etc), but not impossible. But I'm still nervous about committing to things like that, because what if I get put on bedrest or something else. It stresses me out a lot to only be able to plan a few months at a time.


----------



## ALiKO

Clandestine- i say go for it and live life to its fullest. if you end up getting pregnant during the time of a certain commitment you will cross that bridge when you get there. life happens :flower:. and i am sure people will be understanding and you will make the right decisions :). no worries :hugs:.


----------



## ProfWife

As my husband likes to tell me when I get ahead of myself and picture the what ifs, rare things happen rarely. Most women get pregnant, go to term, give birth and have 0 complications. Some women are out training for and running marathons while pregnant.

I say go for it. If you get the opportunity to do something you've always wanted to, go for it. I'm trying to start living my life that way. I have to. Infertility doesn't define me. My pregnancy or lack thereof (in my case) cannot control what I choose to do. If it means hubs takes a position they're offering for a few months in the Netherlands, etc. - I'm going. If it means I get pregnant or even give birth somewhere other than home - it does.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ALiKO/ ProfWife: it isn't that simple in my line of work. There are duties I would not be able to perform if I was pregnant. Certain chemicals we work with are known reproductive hazards, international travel that's booked nearly a year out, etc. Being a woman in science is very different than most fields, there's never an acceptable time to be pregnant and if I wasn't able to meet my commitments, I would be replaced out of necessity. And then there's whether or not to push for a tenure-track job or change jobs, requiring relocation. It would be wrong to make a commitment that I can't see through, and I wouldn't put myself or the people who have supported my career for almost a decade in a tight spot like that.


----------



## melann13

@Clandestine,
I had a conversation this week with two male grad students in our lab about being a woman, particularly one of child-bearing age/inclination, in science. I am maybe in a less pressure-filled arena of science, but I do know what it's like to question what experimental design would be possible if pregnant, even if it's not the experiment you wish you were running, or maybe not the one that best addresses your hypothesis. Fortunately I have an amazing lab manager who was willing to do any of the components of my projects that I couldn't do. I did wear a respirator for 90% of the day for a couple months, but I know that that's not always good enough (in the case of PFA for example).
It's hard enough to be a woman in science period- not being taken seriously, being told that wearing makeup or dressing well/having nails done- implies that you're not serious about your work and that if you are pregnant- you're not only less-productive, but an obstacle to progress... it's unfortunate. I have an extremely supportive lab and consider my time pregnant in the lab as incredibly productive. However, looking into job opportunities now I am having to think years in advance. If I do a post doc- I wouldn't have a baby during that time because you don't get any leave (not that I technically did this time either as a grad student- but there's more flexibility), and it's a short-term contract. So that pushes baby #2 off a few years. If I go straight to faculty it would be easier to do it in a couple years... but I haven't had luck getting a faculty job yet...
Not complaining- I've chosen this path, just trying to say Clande, I do understand thinking about your life in increments. Academia is not always kind...


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks, melann! That is it exactly! I work with women who had babies as graduate students in my department and they got questions like "was it on purpose?" and comments such as "you'd think a biologist would know how to prevent a pregnancy" There is one lab I would have to wear a respirator all the time, there is another experiment that would require it only at certain times and there are other chemicals I shouldn't be in a room with at all while pregnant. My biggest thing is that my facility isn't just research, we do big real work, and I really want to have a bigger role in it - but cannot make commitments that I wouldn't be able to see through, so I am basically planning my life in little spurts, not asking for more than I know I could manage. But I've also been STC for over two years, even with the meds, I've had exactly one legit BFP that turned into one early MC to show for it. I think hopping off this ride in April makes sense for me, if we aren't successful by then, but I also feel for me that not making promises I don't intend to keep is the right choice.


----------



## ClandestineTX

PS. I also came into this eyes wide open. This is the choice I made and I love what I do and who I do it with. It just makes family planning a LOT more complicated.


----------



## momwithbabies

I've enjoyed reading your conversation because I had no clue what women in your field go through! I wish men and judgmental people had a clue! It's not fair!!!

Speaking of men, my husband and I are not on the best terms after I finally brought up our problem last night. For those of you who don't remember, my husband is a workaholic and rarely wants to have sex. I probably went about it the wrong way, but I said everything I wanted to say...you work all of the time/when you are at home, you are checking email or playing a game/you give 100% at work, but your family never sees you/when I want to have sex, you blame me for wanting a baby/your once a month of wanting sex is tough on me/all we talk is "hi" and "bye"/I feel like we are growing apart.

I know I was harsh, but I'm done. And what really pisses me off is that after I told him, he went straight to sleep. He didn't say anything. He literally went to sleep, while I cried myself to sleep. I'm livid!!! I don't know what the next step is, since he didn't say anything or even call me a bitch! WTH? I would have least liked to have a fight, lol! I'm worried ladies. I love my husband too much, so it hurts that it seems like he doesn't care.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@momwithbabies: I don't know you or him well enough to say what's right for you. If it were me (and Hubster and our relationship), I would directly ask him what's up. Hubster has a weird way of dealing with stress or things that are bothering him and even though I feel like his therapist sometimes, I usually have to be blatantly honest. I use phrases like: "When you do this, I feel like this" - "Why are you so disconnected?" - "Your behavior is sending this signal" - "How am I supposed to interpret this behavior" - thankfully, it's almost always nothing to do with me, or us, or our plans in life. It's almost always something work-related that comes home with him like a matched luggage set containing emotional baggage. It sucks though, I hope you are able to work out whatever is going on with him soon, I don't think anything feels worse than being disconnected from a partner.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. I know its been a LONG time but I am really struggling. After my loss in dec 13' we still haven't conceived again. It's a total of 20 months now. :(


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you, Clandestine. I don't know when I will talk to him again. I need some time.


----------



## momwithbabies

Lesh: Welcome back. I wish it was on better terms.


----------



## melann13

So sorry to hear that lesh... Prayers for you.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ironically, I had to take my own advice yesterday with Hubster. He was attending a graduation ceremony for his final masters degree and seemed OK in the morning, but took a steep fall down the hole of emotional misery. Both of his parents passed in 2013 and two of the three people that were supposed to come out for his graduation didn't, so he was directing a lot of his hurt feelings in my direction. I told him that I don't know what was wrong with him, but I know I didn't do anything, but was happy to listen to anything he needed to get out. We talked for a few hours and ended up having a good day. Men, gotta love 'em!


----------



## newbie2013

Just checking in, ladies. I got confirmation from the doc today that there's basically no way I'll get pregnant on my own :-( My only options now are IUI or IVF. He's happy to start with IUI because he says my ovaries and uterus look "lovely" (mind you, he also told me to lie back and relax as he was about to do my pap smear! Funny guy). His concerns are my cervix and the ends of my Fallopian tubes. Still talking to DH and finding out from my insurance what's covered.

thinking about you all! Countdown until christmas break!!


----------



## ProfWife

I would be curious as to the IUI if he's concerned about your tubes. Did he think it would give enough of an edge to beat out whatever he's concerned about? 

We are in a similar position. Medication is the next step..but we will see if it's medication alone or with an iui in a few weeks. With my endo, I'm not sure if an iui would even be helpful...


----------



## ClandestineTX

@newbie: I hope the change in strategy is exactly what you need!

@ProfWife: I only know one other lady on BnB with an endometriosis diagnosis. She did meds and IUI after her lap and got BFP'd up on the first try, had her baby over the summer. Her doctor pushed the meds to encourage a fast BFP, before the endometriosis built up again and it worked. I hope it does for you, too! 

AFM... waiting for ovulation, which is like watching paint dry only less exciting.


----------



## newbie2013

Profwife, he wants to try iui first because, in his opinion my complete lack of appropriate cm was more of an issue than the tubes. He's not sure about the fingery things at the ends of my tubes based non the hsg results but he's sure the lack of cm would be an issue. I have asked if of this worthwhile doing a natural cycle before a medicated one and waiting for him to get back to me. I am going away over the holidays, right around when I'd need to inject and it would be difficult, if not Impossible to keep it quiet from d's family which I want to try to do. 

He Is sure I'm ovulating so I don't really know why he suggested medicating. I was too overwhelmed at the appointment yesterday to remember all the questions I should ask. I sent a follow up email but no response yet. First question dh asked was "how much?"... I had no idea! I hadn't asked! I forgot to 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@newbie: in general, they will give ovulation induction meds to women who ovulate on their own to make a stronger ovulation/ more mature egg.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks clandestine, I didn't know that!


----------



## ClandestineTX

That's why ya'll keep me around... all this random stuff in my brain!


----------



## ProfWife

Same reason why they want me on meds - stronger egg...

Looks like we'll be able to start in January as long as my principal lets me have some time to do the ultrasound the first week back from Christmas. I'll likely only miss a class (or two if they're running late).


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX ProfWife! I honestly hope we all get legit BFPs before May rolls around. As much as I love this thread, I would love it a lot more if we can retire it before it's second anniversary.


----------



## ProfWife

I completely agree with you on that!

Starting to think this is going to be a weird month. Had a + opk on Sunday. Negative Monday, but no temp rise. Temp was still down on Tuesday, + opk again. Today I had a mini-rise, but + opk again. Not sure what is going on...


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife Does DH really have a offer for the Netherlands? That would be cool. "Infertility doesn't define me." --Very true! I love this attitude and how you are thinking. I am trying to live every day and be appreciative for everything. That's a terribly hard thing to consider or do in my situation, but I do it as a way to honor her. I hope this cycle brings you a BFP, but I'm excited for you to start in January if needed. This could be just what you need!

@ClandestineTX I know you'll make the decision that's best for you. I see great things for you. I hope it starts with a BFP soon and leads to you accepting a position you like next year. I hope you get it all.

@melann13 That's one of the hard things about being a woman. I wish we didn't have to decide between work/education and children. I think that's one reason a lot of women wait to have children. Then the cycle of regret or blame starts when it doesn't happen easily or for a long time. There are women who have the career and are missing out on the family and women who have the family and are missing out on having a career. Good luck in making your next decision. Have you submitted your paper yet?

@momwithbabies I'm sorry. I know it's a tough situation. I really hope he literally woke up or metaphorically wakes up and talks to you. I think it's important that you told him how you feel. I hope he thinks about it and works with you to make it better.

@lesh07 I'm sorry that you are struggling. You are always welcome here. We'll try to help you.

@newbie2013 I can never relax during a pap smear. I'm glad that your ovaries and uterus look good, but sorry about the news. I hope your husband and you decide on your plan and that insurance covers it. I'm still positive for you because I believe it will happen! This could be the first step! 


AFM Ovulation is near. I'm excited and hopeful for this cycle. I want to send super positive vibes out for all of us. 2015 will be a year of new beginnings and more BFPs!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I was having maybe positive OPKs yesterday, but finally went full blown blazing this morning. We are going to try to get in another day or two, but I think we have worn ourselves out this week! 

I've been working this week, after I swore it off, because I can't help myself and love the people I work with and what we do. I'm going to the office but only for half a day today (I promised myself) and then I am really taking a break until Jan!


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - We had a potential, but it wasn't feasible at the time. We both want to be a bit more mobile if needed.

@Clandestine - I love how passionate you are about what you do...so much that you actually WANT to go to work. I'm like that most of the time. Today, I'm emotionally drained from students stressing, etc. 100 teenagers can really take it out of a person!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I could not teach students of any age, all day every day. I'm honestly quite introverted and need to decompress between extrovert activities. I think you teachers are all amazing people. I am just a lab rat with some fancy samples.


----------



## newbie2013

You do an amazing job clande! I love being a teacher, though. I couldn't teach middle or high school - 24 kids are enough! in saying that, I'm enjoying my new role as vice principal. 

Good news - pregnancy and birth resulting from fertility treatment is covered by my insurance, but treatment itself isn't. Will hopefully see my doc again between Christmas and New year and set a plan in motion. I will go armed with questions like one of you did one time. I want to be more informed.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Newbie: not perfect, but definitely super good news!!! And vice principal is definitely a big job, especially for little ones!


----------



## ProfWife

You couldn't pay me enough to do an administrative job beyond department chair! 

And, Clandestine - who knows...your work in the lab may end up changing a lot for everyone else :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: that's actually the plan, plus my samples are a big deal in some circles. I just can't get more detailed with that on here and stay anonymous.


----------



## ProfWife

It's cool. I think we all need that bit of anonymity to keep our sanity in this whole process. I really respect people like you. So many will be able to have better lives as a result. Without people in the labs, neither of my parents would have survived cancer.


----------



## melann13

Hey Clande! I officially finished my PhD! Just had to say hi to a fellow doc ;)


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats melann!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations, Melann!


----------



## ClandestineTX

melann13 said:


> Hey Clande! I officially finished my PhD! Just had to say hi to a fellow doc ;)

Well done, Dr. Melann!!! 

PS. It still does not feel real yet, probably doesn't help I'm staying at my PhD campus as a post-doc for now, so my work looks similar to before.


----------



## newbie2013

Merry Christmas to all of you, my dear friends. Enjoy spending time with your loved ones!


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you, Newbie. I hope you have a wonderful Christmas, as well.

Happy holidays to everyone. I'm sitting here at CD 1. I hope this coming year is a great one for us all.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I understand about going into the office. I like to be productive and usually have some project I'm working on. I also love to relax. That can be harder at times. :) We actually did a large house clean today after my niece was over. 

@ProfWife I would have such great ideas that would get me so excited when I was teaching. I loved implementing them, but the stress of some students and colleagues did take it out of me too. Enjoy your break!!

@newbie2013 Being vice principal is quite an accomplishment! I wonder if I would have enjoyed teaching elementary school more than high school. There are pros and cons to each. I'm glad your insurance will cover the pregnancy and birth. I'd make a list of questions and just read them off in the meeting. I made a list of questions for the specialist visit and scribbled down notes as we talked so I could look at it all later. 

@melann13 Congratulations! 2014 was an amazing year for you. I hope 2015 brings more happiness and success.

@momwithbabies I'm sorry about CD 1. I hope 2015 brings us all happiness, health, success, and babies!



AFM I'm not quite sure what's going on this cycle. I'm CD 21 and still in pre-o range temps. I had a stressful day a day or two before usual ovulation so I assumed it would be delayed a day or so, but it's still not here according to temps. It might have been today? I don't know. We had good timing and will continue. I'll see what happens.
 



Attached Files:







Merry-christmas-images-4.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ProfWife

About to get cleaned up to head to my family's Christmas celebrations. 

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hope everybody had a good Christmas. Hoping for a good new year!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Hoping for a GREAT new year, LD.

Bought some grapefruit juice, going to look for Robitussin Tomorrow (not sure I can get it), dug through my drawer and found my "sperm friendly" lub. I'm going to try these tricks before seeing the doc to plan the iui... bring on new years eve bding


----------



## pathos

:xmas8: happy new year! Looking forward to hear/read 2015 bfp announcements:baby:


----------



## ProfWife

Rang in the new year with hope last night...af arrived this morning. Happy New Year. 

Calling tomorrow to start protocol for my first medicated cycle and trying to schedule with the re to discuss if we should do medicated +timed intercourse or if we should go to iui this cycle or if we need to consider ivf as the issues seem to be totally on my side.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Lots to think about prowife. I'm torn about iuis. They seem to have low success rates, although work for some people. I attempted four last year. 2 were bfn and two had to be canceled which was really frustrating.They get cancelled quite easily, too many folicles, not enough folicles, lining too thin. 
I found the medication I took (clomid) made my lining thin and the extra oestrogen I took thicken my lining squashed my ovulation process and folicles stopped growing. 

I'm glad I did the iuis as by the time I started ivf they knew what drugs didn't work for me (gonal f and clomid). The procedure is similar to having an embryo transferred.

This cycle I'm attempting to transfer a frozen 5 day blastocyst. I'm just waiting on my lining getting a bit thicker and I hope to transfer in the next two weeks. I'm not sure how much more trying I can cope with so I'm just taking each cycle as it comes.

Best of luck to everybody still waiting. X


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I really hope we all have a great new year with many blessings and happiness. I'm sending you luck for the FET!

@newbie2013 That's a good idea. Here are some ideas I've heard about before: drinking more water, increasing exercise (for circulation), making sure you're getting enough fatty acids (omega 3, 6, 9), making sure you are getting enough Vitamin C, stopping smoking, slowing down on caffeine, evening primrose oil, L-Arginine, Pre-Seed, and Robitussin. I don't know about all of those suggestions, but I thought I'd mention them. Here's to bding in the new year and many BFPs!

@ProfWife I hope 2015 is our year. I hope you get good advice from the RE and that you are on your way to a BFP.


AFM Ovulation was later than usual this cycle, but it finally came. I expect af early next week, although it would be nice if she didn't come. Fingers crossed for all of us!
 



Attached Files:







2015.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks hopeful. I'm doing (or not doing) pretty much everything on your list. I even went swimming the other day and had planned to continue daily but the air temp dropped too much!

Question, though - how do you get pressed to the... right place? (may require too much info!!)


----------



## ProfWife

@Newbie - most of my packages came with vaginal insert tubes. You fill the little applicator tube with as much as you need (I think I only ever used 1.5 or 2 mL), insert the applicator like you would a tampon and push the plunger to put it up near the cervix. You can insert it beforehand (but I haven't done it very long before as it can get a little runny when warmed up). 

(https://www.preseed.com/How-Pre-See...th-Pre-Seed-Fertility-Friendly-Lubricant.aspx)

Unless I'm having an unusually dry month, we usually just use it for lubrication though.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks Profwife. Mine Isn't preseed but a similar one - can't get preseed here. No tubes :-( we'll do what we can! I've been drinking so muh water and grapefruit juice (I don't even make a funny face when drinking it now!!!). 

Doc appointment tomorrow git my long list of questions! Hopefully will have some answers soon.

Hope you're all having a great start to 2015. I've still got this week off before going back to work - going to be busy with one teacher reassigned in December, one not coming back yet due to illness and another one I suspect won't come back after the winter break... (sigh)


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm already back at work, CD 5 of some absurd cycle number...


----------



## newbie2013

I've stopped counting cycles as well. I did long ago. I saw my doc again on cd14 and he confirmed by ultrasound that I ovulated within the preceding 48 hours, which Is good, but that my cm q's definitely not good quality. Considering plans for iui in the next couple of months.


----------



## ProfWife

Hey everyone. Just had a consult with the RE.

He advised that we go with medicated cycles, timed intercourse for the next 3-4 months. If that doesn't work, he wants me to repeat the HSG to make sure there's no blockages or polyps because I've had several weird cycles lately. If all is clear, he may recommend medication for additional cycles or put us straight to IVF. 

I'm not too thrilled about ivf being the "next" step, but we'll cross that bridge when we get there.

Right now, it's Letrozole and Ovidrel. (Shudders...I HATE needles!)

I'm okay overall. Just praying the doctor is right and that it's just ovulatory dysfunction that is keeping us from pregnancy rather than something else.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ovulation issues are largely easy to fix, so FX for you!


----------



## ProfWife

I'm hoping. Doc still seemed optimistic. He's convinced this is our year. (I'm just hoping I don't hit another major milestone before getting pregnant... this stc stuff is for the birds!)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Small, shitty birds at that! Not awesome ladies who would make awesome mamas!


----------



## ProfWife

LOL - Agreed! :-D


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I figured you were doing or not doing most of them. I wish I had the perfect answer and solution for all of us. :hugs: It's been freezing here lately! It's too cold to be outside for very long. I'm excited for the warmer weather to return. I guess you could use your fingers or dh's fingers if you'd prefer that or if it'd be easier. :blush: (Sorry!) 

@ProfWife I think it's great the doctor has a plan for you. I hope the meds are not too bad for you. Will you be giving yourself the shots or will it be someone else? I hope the medication is all you need and that you won't have to worry about the next step. I do think it's a step forward and I'm excited for you.

@ClandestineTX How are you? 

AFM I feel really strange about the cycle count. I was blessed to be pregnant and to have a beautiful girl. I know these months and the original months (since December 2012) are not all one batch of months, but it hurts that I still don't have a baby to keep after all of it. I suppose I technically have only tried 10 months with her and now I'm in month 4 for baby two, but it really feels like it's been so long. It's strange because it's not long term trying, but it sort of is in a different way. Ugh. I suppose I don't really fit into general categories after what happened. I'm CD 3. I wasn't very positive about last cycle because I ovulated late and timing wasn't as good as usual. I think the stress of the season and the stress from a certain family member hurt the chances. I'm optimistic about the future. I know getting pregnant will be my first step and then I'll have many mini steps/goals along the way. I wish for BFPs and happy and healthy pregnancies for us all.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: you may not be the typical LTTTC, but you are one of us. I don't think "LTTTC" is a date on a calendar, but a state of mind. My only non-CP pregnancy was basically over by 4 weeks, and I still count that one in my total. I only separate out the cycles post-MC when I'm measuring my frustration (e.g. this is my fourth cycle and most people who can carry a subsequent pregnancy without major complications get pregnant in the first six months... blah, blah, blah) and it's just another form of self-torture. The goal posts move throughout this process, which is why I simply prefer struggling to conceive (STC) to any variant of TTC. For me, until I am physically holding a living baby, I will have some element of disbelief. I have had so many cycles with +HPTs, they honestly don't even phase me... though I've not had once since Sept 27, when my hCG finally dropped low enough for me to not be pregnant anymore and that brings up its own collection of concerns.

As far as how I am doing, professionally - completely amazing. I'm exhausted, thanks to Femara fatigue and cleaning out a lab that's full of dust (my only real non-food or medicine allergen). One more day, then hibernating all weekend on account of this arctic weather on its way to us. I am a little behind on computer and paperwork type things, so solely in the interest of starting the teaching term strong, I will be working this weekend to spare the next 15 or so. STC-wise I have sort of given up. I am still temping and charting and taking most of my meds, we do have an EOD schedule that will be starting soon (it's CD 8 today), but I am no longer invested in the outcome. This is the first of the four final cycles for us and I am not one to set myself up for disappointment. We are doing what we can, whether or not that works is out of our control completely. I have accepted that and am simply focusing on my non-STC life. Thankfully, I like it and there are exciting things happening there!


----------



## ProfWife

@Hopeful - I only have one injection of Ovidrel (pre-filled syringe) to give myself on the evening when the doc tells me to. I have my last dose of letrozole to take tonight. On Tuesday at 7 I go in for an ultrasound and an estradiol blood test. The nurse will call Tuesday afternoon with instructions on when to inject the Ovidrel. One week post-injection, another blood test for progesterone. One week later, I'm allowed to take a pregnancy test.

For those on Femara/Letrozole - Any side effects that you noticed? So far I'm feeling okay without any side effects.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have to take the Femara at night, it completely knocks me out like a sleeping pill. I have on occasion had headaches here and there (I am not at all prone to headaches, BTW, like never get them otherwise), minor muscle tension, and definite fatigue by the end of the course. And sometimes (like this cycle), my period will stop, then near the end of Femara I will have very faint spotting (like colored CM really), but that's totally normal, from the estrogen completely bottoming out, which is the point of the medication. Otherwise, strong and timely ovulation (like CD 13-15 every time). And by "strong" - my ovulation pains feel like I got punched in the ovary and then it pulses a little for a few hours afterwards, but at least I am always "sure" of my ovulation date!


----------



## ProfWife

My doc has me taking them between 6 and 8 at night. I think I've been experiencing the muscle tension - the gym hurt my calves FAR worse than normal. I'm hoping that I feel that same definite ovulation pain (especially since I've got to endure a shot...WHICH I dreamt about giving myself last night and it hurt badly in the dream...praying it doesn't hurt that badly in real life!).

Thanks for the info. Glad to know I'm not crazy on some of the oddities. I've been sick again this week; so, it's hard to tell what caused which symptom.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Just remember - the stuff works. And the side effects are temporary and wear off in less than 48 hours after your last dose.


----------



## ProfWife

Sweet. I know that's one of the many reasons why my RE prefers it over clomid. I'm anxious for my u/s on Tuesday to find out how the eggie(s) are progressing.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I will keep my FX for you!

I assume I have eggs progressing, CD 9 here... not much to write about!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ProfWife

I'm on CD 9, too. Just waiting to see what will happen.


----------



## newbie2013

I think af is on the way :-( cd 23 today. I'm not surprised but still disappointed. 

How's everyone?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Positive OPK about a half hour ago, Hubster has been put on notice!


----------



## ProfWife

Woo hoo!! ;-) Get to it!

AFM - I had my appointment with doc yesterday for my follicle scan and estradiol check. Estradiol came in at 91.1 for CD12. I ended up with FOUR measurable follicles. One was at 11mm, two at 14mm and one at 15.5mm. 

The doctor has cleared me to take my Ovidrel trigger shot on Friday between 6 and 8. We're to time relations for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday (and to abstain until then...oy...I don't WANNA!).

I've been doing opks in the meantime...so far, negatives. So, my body has definitely responded to these meds. I'm happy about that!


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## melann13

Prayers for you ProfWife and Clandestine!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX ProfWife!!! We are almost on the same schedule, did EOD until +OPK, so covered yesterday (first positive), today, and will cover tomorrow just because!


----------



## ProfWife

Oh my gosh - it feels like I've got marbles or something on my ovaries...is this what near ovulation is supposed to ACTUALLY feel like? It feels like there's something on both sides, too. Geesh...could I get blessed enough to have two strong eggs this month? I've always been told that's rare with letrozole.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Marbles sounds about right! Loving the hubsters on stand by. X


----------



## ProfWife

Did the Ovidrel injection about an hour ago. So proud of myself. No pain and only a drop of blood...AND the wait is over. It's gonna be a good night, girls!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Lol. Enjoy! Xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

yay for the trigger!!! I think yesterday was officially ovulation in this house, though some aftershock cramping most of today. No complaints, though!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX Thanks. I definitely appreciate having you ladies to talk to about everything. I completely understand not being able to fully celebrate until I'm holding a living baby as well. I plan to celebrate and enjoy each bit without trying to worry myself too much (as I felt I did in the first place) but I know I'll have many goal posts to reach. We had some of that arctic weather here for a bit too. We are actually having some 40-50 F days currently that we are loving. We can have long outside walks with the pup again. I wish it would stay this warm until spring actually comes. 

@ProfWife I'm so excited for you and I really hope this helps. I have a good feeling about it. Keep us updated!!

@newbie2013 I hope af didn't come. :hugs:

@Lazydaisys How are you? I'm so excited for you and waiting for good updates as well!


AFM I'm CD 14 and expect that ovulation is near or already here. I'm hoping that it's not delayed this month, but signs are telling me it won't be so far. CM and timing has been great so far. I'm excited to hear all the updates from you all and hope that we all get to celebrate BFPs this month! Fall babies would be awesome!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: my FX are crossed for you!!!! 

I'm 3 DPO, says FF. I believe it, because I had ovulation pains that day (Friday) as well. Coverage was as good as it was going to get, too much real life to try more than necessary at this point. Not complaining, real life is really good right now. 

IF this cycle worked, my EDD would be days before my 3rd wedding and STC anniversary. I could totally live with that. I'm not sure I have any optimism left though, just feel like I'm taking all the meds, keeping our bases covered at appropriate times, and keeping myself focused on my non-STC life as it may be all I have left in a few months (less than 3 now). Time suddenly moves faster, now that I have a countdown going on! 

I hope you all are well and your bases covered!


----------



## newbie2013

Af came. cd2. not surprised at all. feeling resigned to the fact tthat it isn't going to happen naturally and now trying to decide If Iui is what we want. 

Hope you guys are all having great months!


----------



## ProfWife

Newbie - I've had a few friends successfully do IUI and are pregnant now. Even though you go clinical with methods, it doesn't mean that it's not "natural" - it's still your egg and his sperm - still a natural occurrence, and you still get to carry the little one and feel the kicks and flips. I know none of us think we'll be there, but in the end - I've decided the method isn't as important as the outcome.

Clandestine and Hopeful - fingers crossed we all have great news this month!

AFM - temp rise occurred this morning. If the Ovidrel worked properly, I should have ovulated between 8 am and 8 pm on Sunday. Makes sense that the temp spike would have happened this morning. 

So, we'll probably go one more night, just in case, and then go back to whenever we'd like to BD since it won't matter at that point. Progesterone test on Friday morning...we'll see what the numbers say about how successful the medications worked to help me ovulate.


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX ProfWife!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Transfers a 5 day blastocyst today. In the two week wait.... Again. 
Hope everybody is doing ok xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you!!!

I'm 6 DPO and thankfully, so busy I almost don't even know what's going on TWW-wise!


----------



## momwithbabies

Lazydaisys: Keeping my fingers crossed!

ProfWife: I hope the meds work! Good luck tomorrow!

Clandestine: Glad your bases are covered. All that's left to do is wait, but I'm glad you are able to not solely focus on it. I thought of you last week because I was teaching some students how to use context clues to figure out a word. Well, it just so happens that "clandestine" came up in a sentence!!! I've never came across the word, except on here of course. It gave me a giggle!

Hopeful: Hope your CM continued to be good...my favorite time of the month, lol!

Newbie: I hate that AF is visiting. I agree with ProfWife that IUI is still pretty natural...if only my husband would believe that as well!

AFM, this month is a bust for me. I feel AF is on her way. My boobs have been hurting so freaking bad!!! I've had all of the other wonderful symptoms of PMS as well. So basically, I'm on an emotional roller coaster right now with cramping, headaches, yelling (lots of yelling), crying, and eating everything in sight. I'm hoping she gets here soon because I leave for a conference this Sunday and won't be back until Friday. I want to be able to suffer at my house, lol! It's my first trip without my family, so I'm a little nervous. But I guess I need to put on my big girl pants and suck it up!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@*momwithbabies*: all of those symptoms could go either way, FX your gut doesn't know what it's talking about a you get a break from periods for 9 whole months!


And I have a weirdly large vocabulary, always have. I was an early reader and then a bookworm until I started graduate school. Even people with PhDs tease me about my conversational use of obscure words!


----------



## ProfWife

@Clandestine - I love obscure words (I told you guys I was an English teacher, right?). Hubs and I both were bookworms and often use those obscure words in our normal conversations. I love it :)

Okay - Test results are in....21.6 for progesterone level. The nurse said that was a really good number (I haven't had a chance to look it up yet) and that it suggests I did actually ovulate.

My level when we first started TTC was 7.6 (somewhere between 8-10dpo). When I was on progesterone supplements (suppositories) about 6 months later, I was at 19.1. So, I'm thinking 21.6 without progesterone supplements is a great thing. Praying it worked and that we'll see a BFP soon. I tested today (5 dpo/7days post trigger) to see if it was out of my system yet. The line is REALLY faint. Which means when I test next week, I should be able to really trust whether or not it's real. Crossing my fingers and toes! No testing for me until Wednesday next week at the EARLIEST (Thursday if I can hold off long enough).


----------



## Lazydaisys

Fingers crossed for you prowife xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Profwife, that is a really great number!


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: Wishing, praying, and hoping!!! 

AF showed up yesterday. She's being pretty brutal! I'm on the couch with my heating pad and drugs, lol. I'm hoping she will be nicer tomorrow when I leave.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@momwithbabies: sorry she's being such a beast, I hope it clears out soon.

Nothing going on here, 8 DPO and just feel like this going nowhere.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX Thanks! My fingers are crossed for you! I hope it does work this time and you get to celebrate your anniversary as three (or more?!). 

@newbie2013 :hugs: I'm sorry. It's unfair that you have to feel this way. I wish that it would happen for you. I know that you will come to the decision that is right for you and that you will succeed whether it comes naturally or after iui.

@ProfWife I agree; the method isn't as important as the outcome. The only feelings left after the baby is here will be happiness that we all did everything we could to get it here. I'm excited about your progesterone level. Fingers, toes, and everything else crossed!

@Lazydaisys I'm excited and soooo hopeful for you!!

@momwithbabies Ovulation time is probably my favorite part as well. :haha: Except when I'm not sure if it is delayed. This month was back on track and easier. I'm sorry about af. I hope it's easier on you and not too bad on your trip. I always want to stay home and suffer it out here.


AFM I'm 6 dpo and waiting patiently and hopefully and nervously. I'll test if and/or when I get a strong feeling about it or if af is late. Timing and cm was great. We'll just have to wait... I hope some magical and highly scientific stuff is going on for all of us right now. :haha: Fingers crossed for all. I'm eager to hear some good news.


----------



## ProfWife

@ Hopeful - keeping things crossed for you as well!

I'm sitting at 8dpo (10dp trigger) - Took an hpt over the weekend - negative. (That's actually a good thing - means if I get a positive I can trust it's not the trigger shot.) 

My temp went up to 98.82 this morning. So far, the temps are clustered. I'm hoping that means I'm making a better lining and had better eggs formed. 

Praying for all of us!


----------



## newbie2013

Oooooo... fingers crossed Profwife. I can't wait for another bfp from our group.

I'm doing ok. We didn't do iui this round because of family commitments, but dh is again determined to try It naturally. I know It It's a feeble attempt but I'm happy to encourage him!! I'm around cd9 or 10, so hitting critical timing.

In other news, my faculty has approved my PhD application and now we're just waiting on the university giving their stamp of approval. Also, my principal told me outright that she's grooming me to take over from her when she leaves (beauty of two year contacts in International teaching may mean that's sooner rather than later!). Exciting times professionally.


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you Hopeful and ProfWife!

Fantastic news on the PhD application, newbie! My professional things going well are the only things that keep me sane these days. 

AFM... it's only 11 DPO, but I'm wagering this cycle is a bust. My estradiol the first day of my positive OPK was only 148.1 and it should be at least 150 for a spontaneous cycle and usually at least 200-600 for a stimulated one. I would be freaking out that the Femara wasn't high enough, except we found out that my ability to make cortisol had improved and I ended up with a slightly high level, meaning I was being over-medicated. And high cortisol can inhibit everything ovulation-wise... so I have probably been infertile since the level starting going up (was normal right after the MC, so sometime since end of Sept). I had a rough go of it yesterday, when I found out the number of the estradiol, but have already starting weaning off half the supplemental hydrocortisone and will re-test it in another week or so to see if the level is OK now. It's just frustrating and I feel like it doesn't matter what I do, this is just not meant to be. I apologize for how down that sounds, I'm more OK with it than it seems today. I was really defeated yesterday, but good night's sleep seems to have helped.


----------



## ProfWife

Sleep is good...it's the human equivalent to restarting the computer. 

I hope that you get some news about your body trying to do what it should be doing naturally. 


Thanks for the positive vibes my way...not sure what this will hold, but I'm praying for the best.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well I am still hovering around. After our loss in dec 13' We have yet to conceive again! We are coming up to 2 years ttc in april. Good luck ladies. Xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I'm hoping for good news from you!

@newbie2013 Congrats on the application approval. What a compliment from your principal. That sounds amazing! Good luck on this cycle. I'm hopeful for you!

@ClandestineTX I'm sorry to hear about the results. It sucks. How long until the medication wears off/stops inhibiting things? I don't think it's that it isn't meant to be. It's just such a crazy process where everything has to be just right. It's hard for that to happen sometimes. :( I hope the results are improved next time.

@lesh07 I'm sending lots of luck and wishes to you. 


AFM I'm still waiting it out. Is anyone excited or planning to watch the Super Bowl? We are. We are currently watching How to Get Away with Murder. I know I've said it many times, but I'm so ready for spring. I miss being outdoors. I'm excited to plant flowers and spend more time outside. We have some building work we would like to do this summer. I'd love to be pregnant by spring. We shall see. :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks hopeful hoping for goods news for us all soon. Hi Lesh xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

I tested and got a positive. I'm in shock! X


----------



## KatyW

I have been stalking and want to wish you all well. 

Lazydaisys, congratulations!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations lazydaisys!!!!!


----------



## newbie2013

FANTASTIC NEWS!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## newbie2013

It has been a while since we've been able to update our front page!!


----------



## ProfWife

Lazydaisys!! Congratulations!!!


I was a negative this morning @ 12 dpo (2 weeks post trigger). I'll test again Sunday to be sure, that will be 14 dpo.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks Prowife I would have been equivalent to 13 dpo today so hopefully there's still time. X


----------



## ProfWife

I'm coming to terms with the fact that it probably isn't. Temps dropping would confirm that, but I'm still way above my coverline. So, we'll see.


----------



## ClandestineTX

CD 1 here, but who cares! CONGRATS LAZYDAISYS! 
:happydance:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks clandestine x


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies

Just checking in with you. How are you doing this week?

I'm on cd18 and waiting for dh to come home from a work trip. It is getting too late for me to stay up - It is almost 10pm! Nothing unusual or unexpected. Am going to a homeopath on Sunday to see if that can help me out at all.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hubster welcomed me home with a cold... so I've been crazy busy and nursing that. It's kind of miserable. I guess the up-side is that I have no awareness of whether the 10 mg of Femara each day is bothering me or not! Two doses left for this cycle... already wanting it to be next week, so hopefully this vile cold has left our house!


----------



## ProfWife

I'm on CD2. I have my ovary check tomorrow to determine if I can go back on Femara. Hopefully they'll get back to me quickly as my appt is in the afternoon tomorrow. 

We'll see what this cycle brings.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I'm so happy for you. Congratulations!! I can't wait to hear about the scan. Shall I update you on the front and add you to the pregnancy thread? :)

@KatyW Hi! I hope all is well.

@ProfWife I feel like it's coming. I can't wait for your BFP! I think we are cycle buddies this time. I'm CD 3 today.

@ClandestineTX I hope you feel better soon. I'm ready for summer and less chance of flu and illness. How's the trip going?

@newbie2013 Let us know what the homeopath has to say. 


AFM I'm CD 3. I had a rough patch with some family drama last week. Ugh. Sometimes it would be nice if people had tact and actually cared about others. Anyway...I'm looking forward to this weekend because it's supposed to be warmer. I have my fingers crossed for more BFPs! I think 2015 will bring us all much more happiness!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I got back last Saturday. Trip was amazing. I think I learned at least as much as I taught, good experience (and good weather). I'm CD... 8? Took last dose of Femara last night, and technically waiting to ovulate, which should be 5-7 days out. I have no hope left. I'm taking the meds and going through the motions, but not remotely optimistic anymore. This is the first of the final three ovulations before we hop off this STC train, so I'm just doing what I'm supposed to do, but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## newbie2013

Off to see the homeopath today. not sure what I should take with me so I'm taking my stack of stuff in case she wants to look through it. 

Hope you guys are enjoying your weekend! I'm off to work (after so long you'd think I'd be used to the week starting on a Sunday but I'm not!!)


----------



## ClandestineTX

I hope the homeopath can offer you something constructive, I will keep my FX for you!


----------



## Lazydaisys

What does a homeopath do? Xx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I'm hopeful for you and glad that you had such a nice trip. Fingers crossed!

@newbie2013 Friday always feels better than Monday. :) How did it go with the homeopath?


Does anyone have any plans for Valentine's Day? I know the Fifty Shades of Grey movie comes out. My husband and I have been talking about finally reading it. :haha: My fertile window starts on Valentine's Day so that should be interesting. I've ordered him a surprise gift. We're both wishing for a BFP; that would be the best gift. I hope you all are having a good week!


----------



## newbie2013

LD, a homeopath takes a holistic view of your health and prescribes specific homeopathic remedies to counteract the source of various symptoms. Given that I've finally had my Issues nailed down to one or two things, I want to see if homeopathy can help with my cervical mucus issue. I'll pick up my remedies today but she will want me to order stuff from abroad as well, which is always challenging In a country where delivery services are questionable!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks newbie sounds like s good idea. Xx

I like to buy a few presents for dh for valentines day. We usually cook a nice tea and I buy a few extra treats like candles and chocolates I love valentines day. 

I like the meal deals you can get in the uk. They do main meals. Sides, drinks and treat bundles in the supermarkets. I like the marks and spencer ones. 

I've bought my dh a card that says I love you yo the moon and back. It's one that that friend sells at her cute online shop. 

Anybody else enjoy valentines day x


----------



## ClandestineTX

I swear there are holidays I do celebrate, but Valentine's Day isn't one of them! It's just another day to us around here! 

I am barely ahead of Hopeful though, first +OPK yesterday, though temp still down (but another +OPK) this morning. Exhausted from work and keeping our bases covered.


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hey ladies! Hope all is well! I keep checking to see how everyone is doing :)

Congrats lazydaisys!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I hope you're able to find the remedies you need. I imagine international shipping can be hard. I hope this helps!

@Lazydaisys I like Valentine's Day, too. My mother-in-law got me an indoor tulip. My husband got me a gift and made me a card. :) I'm excited for you and hope to hear wonderful news tomorrow!

@ClandestineTX We usually just get what we want throughout the year instead of just holidays, but we celebrate Valentine's Day just for the thought. Fingers crossed for you!

@nikkilucky77 Hi! How is everything? 


AFM Ovulation is approaching. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks hopeful. I'm a stressed out state. I have my 6 week scan today and have been having pink spotting:-/


----------



## ProfWife

Spotting is apparently pretty common - if I base it off the number of my friends who had it. 

Praying it all goes well today and you get to hear or see the teeny tiny heartbeat.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks, scan went well They think the spotting is irritated cervix from progesterone pessaries.


----------



## ProfWife

That will do it. How long will you continue the supplement?

Doc happy with the way little bean looks?


----------



## Hopeful2014

@Lazydaisys I'm so excited for you!

@ProfWife How are you?


----------



## ProfWife

I'm hanging in. I took the trigger shot on Valentine's Day...we've DTD since then every night. Praying that one on each side + trigger + good timing = positive. We'll see in a few weeks.

Now the waiting begins...again...


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I hope you are doing well.

Lazy: I don't think I told you congrats! I'm hoping it's smooth sailing from here! 

Hopeful: How are you? 

I know I missed several of you, and I need to go back and reread. I know some of you were busy BDing over Valentines, so I wish you good luck!

I haven't been posting lately, but hello to everyone. I'm tired of winter, probably like most of you. I'm waiting for AF to arrive, but surprisingly, I don't have my emotional mood swings yet (knock on wood). Just feeling like she's on her way. She'll probably show up Thursday when I'm being evaluated. I'm hoping she'll show up today, so I can get through the worst of it. 

I'm tired of this TTC journey, and I'm becoming more and more complacent that another baby may not be in the cards. This is a good thing. I don't feel like I've dwelled on it as much. I'm so busy with work and family, so I guess the true test for me will be this summer (even though I'll still be working). I'm still rooting for you ladies as you are courageous in keeping with it. I've been waiting for 5 years, and I'm praying God is allowing me to accept what isn't meant to be. I thank you all for replying to me, especially on the tough days, and never being judgmental. 

Sorry for the long post. It feels good to get this out!


----------



## ProfWife

Complacent means you know something should change but you accept the bad. Contentment is what I wish for you. Whether you continue the TTC journey or not - I pray you'll find contentment with where you are.


AFM - Got news on Saturday that my uncle (Mom's brother) who lost his wife back in November passed away. He only made it 107 days without her. Then we got a call that my dad's older brother passed away (they lost their only sister the same week my other aunt died in November). Now we're waiting on cancer to take the life of yet another of my mom's brothers. It's been a really crappy weekend. :-/


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you for the kind words, ProfWife. I'm so sorry for your family's losses.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ProfWife I'm so sorry to hear about your family members. I hope they are in peace and can meet up again and that your family can keep them close in a meaningful way. One on each side + trigger + good timing sounds like an excellent plan. I hope it's the key to your positive! I'm waiting with you. 

@momwithbabies Thanks! I'm good. I'm closing in on the end of the tww and hopeful. Exercise is good and life is good mostly. I completely agree with you about winter! I hate waiting for af to show. I have plans next week and wish if af has to come that it's earlier in the week so I can get through it before the event. I hope your evaluation was good! We're always here and never judgmental. :hugs:



AFM We have had TONS of snow! I thought we would make it out this year with just a little here and there, but we got tons last week and it's still here. We got a tulip plant for inside and I'm patiently waiting for spring. :) I hope the spring brings better possibilities and a chance for rejuvenation and energy for us all.


----------



## newbie2013

Sorry to read about the sad time for your family Profwife. Thinking of you. 

I'm on cd irrelevant! Dh was away for work until yesterday and I'm pretty sure I o'ed while he was away. We dtd last night but we probably missed it. I've got a friend coming to stay around the start of my next cycle. She's an amazing nurse, so I'm planning to try iui meds while she's here so she can help me with the injections at first! I'm too scared to try on my own!!


----------



## ProfWife

Okay ladies - I need opinions.

I was testing the Ovidrel out of my system, and I was STUNNED when it was just about a negative finally (around 8 dpo/10 days post trigger) and then we had a positive within 1-2 minutes on 9 dpo/11 days post trigger. Later that day I took a digital - negative! The next morning - negative! Today??? 

I'm 11 dpo. I cannot decide if I do see a line or not. Husband doesn't, but he couldn't see the trigger fade all the way either. 

I loaded it onto countdown if you're willing to take a look to see what you think...
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test379017


----------



## nikkilucky77

Prowife: I definitely see some positives but that last one was unsure for me. Keep us posted!! I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## ProfWife

The first few (up to the first 5) are due to Ovidrel leaving my system. That's what I was initially keeping track of on the paper. The 6th, 7th, and 8th strips are all after the Ovidrel should have been out of my system.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I see a line, but all you can do is test again tomorrow and keep your fingers crossed. If it's a for real line, it will only get darker. FX for you!

AFM, CD 3 of whatever cycle I'm up to - still have Femara and plans to take it for two more rounds, just not feeling it anymore, but I was already planning on quitting STC in April! 

I hope you all find peace in your journeys, whether it's with family crises, STC, or just life in general.


----------



## momwithbabies

I can't tell on the last one. I'm praying it gets darker!


----------



## ProfWife

Blank today. I have no clue what my body is doing. Seems if my temp drops to around 98.4, I get a positive, even if it's faint. If it's higher (today was 98.62), I get negatives.

I'm so annoyed. Can't call my doc as this isn't an "emergency." So, I can only depend upon hpts until Monday. If I'm still having this bounce back and forth, I'm going to request my first blood test and see if maybe this was a chemical or something. Why can't my body just do ONE thing right?


----------



## momwithbabies

So, frustrating! I hope you can figure this out soon. The not knowing is the worst! Hang in there...I would say keep yourself distracted, but I know that's almost impossible. Thinking of you!


----------



## newbie2013

Fxed for a positive tomorrow.

Hope all of our bodies get sorted out soon.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Prowife I'd keep testing. I found those tests never got that dark for me. I'd try a first response test.I got two dark lines on one of those but with the same urine only a faint second line on those tests xx


----------



## ProfWife

FRER - blank.

I am thinking it's a chemical. Temps are still high. If I don't get a bfp and I'm late, calling my doc. AF should be here Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Lazydaisys

On no, could be a chemical then:-( hope the Bfp is just being cheeky and your af doesn't come x


----------



## ProfWife

I hope so, too. Temps haven't taken a nose-dive yet. Still in mid-98s in the morning and low 99s during the day. That's normal for my LP, but I normally have a drop off around day 12/13. I'm on 14 dpo. We'll see what happens from here. My only test at home is a digital. I'm not wasting it. Those buggers are expensive! :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hello everyone :hi: I'm Becks, and my partner is called Daniel. We're TTC my second (his first) baby, we've been trying for just over 10 months now! :( AF is due for me at the end of the week, no signs of her showing up just yet! I'm really hoping she stays away. We're getting married a month today, so if I am pregnant it really would be the most amazing wedding present! :D I tested this morning, hint of a line but I don't trust these IC tests. Am I okay to join you all? 
Congratulations to those who have gotten their :bfp:, and lots of baby :dust: to those still trying! :D x


----------



## ProfWife

Confirmed - negative. CD1 of cycle #30. Dr's appointment Friday for medicated cycle clearance. :-/


----------



## rebeccalouise

ProfWife said:


> Confirmed - negative. CD1 of cycle #30. Dr's appointment Friday for medicated cycle clearance. :-/

:hugs: I'm sorry hun. Here's me moaning about trying for 10 months, I can't imagine how defeated you feel. Sending lots of hugs your way! X


----------



## ProfWife

One month, one year, five years...the ache is present...not like it's worse or better to ache for this...


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm sorry he was away, but maybe you didn't miss it. It'll be nice to have your friend there to help you. I'm with you on hoping our bodies all get sorted soon!

@ProfWife I definitely could see something. I'm so sorry that af came. I hope this is a sign that the medications will help and REALLY hope that we are celebrating your dark BFP this cycle.

@nikkilucky77 How are you? 

@ClandestineTX I hope the Femara is not making you too tired. I'm not far behind you this cycle.

@momwithbabies How are you?

@rebeccalouise Welcome! Congrats on getting married soon. Are you still busy planning? I'll add you to the front. Good luck!


AFM I'm CD 3 and waiting... Our dog just had puppies, which is so special because the male (father) died unexpectedly last week. The snow melted for one day, but we are getting tons again! My fingers are crossed for all of us. I hope this month brings happiness for everyone.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Gorgeous puppies! Yey! Xx


----------



## rebeccalouise

ProfWife said:


> One month, one year, five years...the ache is present...not like it's worse or better to ache for this...

Very true :( :hugs:

Thank you hopeful! :) I think we have everything sorted now, just a waiting game.. So exciting :D x


----------



## ClandestineTX

The Femara completely tanked my energy - still don't really have it back. 


I had to put down one of our cats last night, she was diagnosed with terminal cancer last week and there just wasn't anything we could do (this was after a 6 vet appointments in a week and a half including an overnight stay and a vet oncologist). Hubster and I are professional rockstars, but our personal lives (outside our relationship) just suck. I could use a win right now, like THIS cycle. 


We are definitely still planning to stop STC after I run out of meds (this round plus one more - technically enough meds to go one more after that, but we haven't made any decisions yet). My journal is almost humorous, people I've known on here for years are applauding us for stopping, I've never congratulated someone for quitting something before, except smoking. I guess, STC is like smoking? ROFL. 


I just don't have any fight left in me - for any of this. I am so grateful I have a great life outside STC, because I just don't know what I'd do otherwise. 


And welcome, rebeccalouise, though you should probably know we've been part of this since May of 2013 and there are only a handful of us left - almost all are LTTTC or suffered MCs or stillbirths.


----------



## momwithbabies

Well, I got my BFP! I'm in shock! After 5 years of trying for another blessing, here I am. I figure I'm about 7 weeks if you go by my last period. I didn't do anything different this cycle, except for coming more at peace with my secondary infertility. 

Prayers and blessings to you, ladies. Thank you for being my companion through the years. 

Hopeful, you can add me to the front of being due October 30ish. I haven't had a doctor confirm my pregnancy, but I have high hopes. I'm calling them tomorrow.


----------



## momwithbabies

And in case you were wondering about symptoms...my boobs have felt like someone punched them hard for the past week or so. That didn't stand out to me because my boobs hurt with PMS. My last period was January 23rd, so I figured I should test. Crazy!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## mummy2o

Congratulations momwithbabies. H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats!! Really happy for you!

I'm celebrating a 28 day cycle! Af is on her way but I'm through day 28 with only a little spotting this afternoon/evening. Planning an unmedicated iui this cycle... While moving house!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats momwithbabies!

FX for you newbie!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yey!!!!!! Congratulations momwithbabies!!!! This is amazing news!!!!!!!! So pleased. Xxxx


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX I'm so sorry about your cat. I know how much you care for your animals. I guess people are confused on what to say to you about quitting and not sure how to phrase it. I just hope you find happiness in whatever way works for you. I really hope it all works out.

@momwithbabies Wow!!! What a welcomed surprise! (although I'm a bit late in reading about it) Congratulations! I'll add you to the front and to the pregnancy thread!! Keep us updated.

@newbie2013 Yay for moving house and an iui. I'm sooo excited for you! Good luck! Keep us updated!



AFM You ladies and some of our recent luck is really making me happy and hopeful for you and the rest of us! Ovulation should be soon for me. The weather has been amazing and is finally showing signs of spring! It's been so nice to walk outside.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Interestingly, we are more upset about the cat than we have been about people we've lost in the last few years. Hard to explain to people who aren't animal people.


----------



## pathos

:happydance: momwithbabies, congrats!

sorry about your cat clandestine :cry::flower:


----------



## kksy9b

I've been away from the boards for a couple weeks (I still mostly ailently stalk this thread rooting you ladies on)...and come back to a BFP! Massive congratulations momwithbabies!! H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## newbie2013

In the middle of moving house and have my cd9 ultrasound for my first iui scheduled for this evening. Nothing like voluntarily adding stress to stress - lol! Wish me luck!!


----------



## ProfWife

Are you going to trigger if the follicles are measuring well or is this to see if you need more stim medications?

AFM - I had 2 follicles - one on each side again, measuring 17mm on CD 11, estrogen at 148, lining at .8. I triggered on CD13. FF just confirmed ovulation on CD 15. 

Here's hoping God determines this is the one! (His parents will be in town when I'll be testing to confirm or getting my period...I'd LOVE to surprise them when they arrive if we confirm a pregnancy!)


----------



## newbie2013

I really don't know! I'm taking this one step at a time. It isn't the "right" time with moving and all but then If I wait for next cycle, something else will come up. In the waiting room... only 5 minute drive from our new apartment!


----------



## newbie2013

Wow, Profwife, I'm right there with you but two days earlier - one awesome looking follicle measuring 17 mm on cycle day 9. We're aiming for Monday for the first iui with a potential top up on Wednesday since I'm unmedicated. Don't know if a trigger will be used or not. I'll wait and see.


----------



## ProfWife

Sounds like they should do the iui within the next 2-3 days for certain. That's good news if you're growing one that large without meds!


----------



## newbie2013

That's what both the doc and I said yesterday. I always knew I ovulated but when the doc observed my crappy cm we realised what my main issue was. Hopefully this iui will bring results!

Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Best of luck newbie x


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks lazy! I woke up super early and can't get back to sleep!!


----------



## newbie2013

In the waiting room. Dh is upstairs doing his bit. We're both so tired. I hope his swimmers aren't!!!! Feeling nervous.


----------



## momwithbabies

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks! swimmers are swimming their little hearts out. Might do a top up tomorrow. Will discuss with DH who has kindly gone to get the car so I don't have to walk all the way.


----------



## newbie2013

Profwife, what size are your follicles when they release? Mine was 21mm yesterday at Iui. Trying to decide whether we do a top up today or not. The doctor suggested it but I think I may have ovulated already... thoughts?


----------



## ProfWife

Since I'm not doing iui, they aren't done the same day as trigger normally...

They try to let mine get to 18mm+ before trigger. Last month I had a 23 and a 21 and triggered that day. My temps confirmed ovulation 2 days later. It seems I normally ovulate 36-48 hours post trigger shot.


----------



## momwithbabies

Popping in again, ladies. I need your prayers. I may have a cornual pregnancy which is where the embryo implants in one of the corners of your uterus, right next to one of the tubes. These pregnancies are not viable and can rupture, causing the mother to hemmorage. I'm almost 8 weeks (they moved my due date to early November), and the baby looks really close to the corner. My doctor's plan is weekly ultrasounds to determine if the baby is growing in the right part of my uterus. I go in next Monday to see how things are looking. 

I am scared out of my mind, but I have two things going for me...baby has a strong heartbeat and is growing at the appropriate rate and the doctor thinks I should be in a lot of pain, which I'm not.

Please pray that my baby grows the right way and does not qualify as a cornual pregnancy. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## ClandestineTX

KMFX for you all!


----------



## KatyW

Thinking and praying for you, Momwithbabies.

I also frequently check in on this group of ladies. I am rooting for healthy pregnancies for you all.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thinking of you momwithbabies babies xxx


----------



## newbie2013

Thinking of you!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## pathos

momwithbabies, praying for you.. i hope you will soon receive good news :thumbup::baby:


----------



## kksy9b

Sending good wishes your way momwithbabies.. I hope that Monday shows baby in the right place :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

momwithbabies, any news? I've been thinking about you today. I realise you're in a completely different time zone to me, but thinking of you nonetheless.

I'm doing ok. Since this is the first time in three years that I have the real, true potential of being pregnant, I'm analysing every twinge and feeling I have - cramps, tender breasts, tiredness. I'm trying to hide it all from DH so that he doesn't get his hopes up. I've emphasised the success rate of IUI in the hope that neither of us will be too disappointed if it fails. 7DPIUI now... Planning to hold out until 14DPIUI before I consider testing.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## momwithbabies

Newbie: No news yet. I go in tomorrow. Praying baby is growing where it is supposed to be. I hope this cycle brings you a baby! I don't blame you for analyzing every thing!


----------



## momwithbabies

Doctor had an emergency cesarean, so he had to call me about the results. He says he doesn't believe the baby is in corner. It is a different presentation, close to the corner, but not in the corner. He said it is a different presentation, but he is hopeful it is a different variation and I will make it to delivery. Baby's heart rate is great. Measurements are fine for 8 weeks. He will see me again on April 15. Due date is November 6th. 

Thank you for the prayers...I'm feeling more hopeful for sure.


----------



## newbie2013

It Is great that the doc called you and better that he had positive news. Still praying for you!!


----------



## KatyW

Glad to hear this!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Me too. Xx


----------



## pathos

lazydaisys :happydance::happydance: congrats! i ve just noticed your status. how far are you?

momwithbabies, fx - thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Lazydaisys

13 plus weeks thanks. Due oct 6. X


----------



## ProfWife

Well - Cycle #30 is a bust. Waiting on AF to start so I can schedule my hsg.

Doc won't let me do a medicated run this cycle. He doesn't like the possibility of interactions with the dye and the femara induced eggs. I have a scheduled consult with him on the 22nd to discuss options and what to do from here.

I'm heartbroken. I was hoping we'd get a positive while his parents were with us this week. Instead, we get to explain to them I need them to be supportive but not by things like "where's the baby's room going to go" or "Can't wait to store some of the clothes for the grandkids." 

I just want to lock myself in my room and cry today...but hubs is at work and I'm home with his parents by myself.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: ProfWife.


----------



## momwithbabies

Thinking of you, Profwife.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm sending you so much luck! I'm excited for you. Fingers crossed!

@ProfWife I'm sorry for the disappointing news and that you had to entertain your in-laws while going through this. I hope the day got better. :hugs: I hope the doctor has a great plan on the 22nd.

@momwithbabies My thoughts are with you. I'm glad the doctor is positive about it. I hope you get more reassurance at your next appointment. 

@Lazydaisys Are you ready for me to update you on the front and add you to the pregnancy group?

@ClandestineTX How are you?

AFM I'm on CD 1. I think I had a chemical pregnancy. The test was faintly positive. I had a major triphasic chart with clear ovulation. I started brown spotting on 16 dpo and af started today. I'm disappointed, but I'm hopeful for this next cycle. I think it will happen soon, but I'd rather it happen earlier than later. Fingers crossed for all of us. I hope you all have a nice Easter tomorrow.


----------



## newbie2013

Thoughts are with you, Profwife! I hope your HSG goes well and your doc had a good plan for you on the 22nd.

Hopeful, sorry to hear about your chem. Hope you have a sticky one soon.

Any new from momwithbabies or clandestine?

I'm doing ok. I had an awful stomach bug on Thursday night that ran all through Friday and most of Saturday. Only just started feeling human again this morning. Not a good way to start Spring Break. Thank goodness we haven't booked to go away anywhere. I'm currently on CD24, 13dpiui, about 11/12dpo. Haven't tested yet as I'm trying not to get my hopes up. DH is convinced the stomach bug was enough to disrupt any potential embryo. Because I probably o'ed earlier than usual, I'm expected a shorter cycle, but going to try to hold out on testing until Tuesday or Wednesday. It depends on how much DH bugs me about testing. I don't have any tests at home (deliberately). Any idea how many dpiui I should wait for a blood test? The doc didn't say.


----------



## ProfWife

I would think 2 weeks post iui...

My protocol (modified as we don't do the iui part) has listed on it to take a hpt 2 weeks post ovidrel injection/post iui or as directed.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry about your chemical hopeful. Hopefully the next cycle will be the one for you. Yes please update the front for me. I couldn't believe it was actually happening but feel slightly more confident after the 12 week scan. Hoping we all get to update the front soon xxxx


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks Profwife. That's good to know. I don't have a protocol but given my natural scepticism, I haven't tested yet. I'm trying to work out if my funny tummy is remnants of the stomach bug that I had or not. I might test tomorrow if I get to a pharmacy to to buy a test. 

Lazydaisy, it is definitely real!


----------



## nikkilucky77

Hopeful: I'm sorry about your chemical. It is so hard when you see that positive...but your body is going in the right direction so I'm SURE you will get your positive soon :).

Momwithbabies: I'm glad to hear your doc is optimistic :). 

Newbie: I can't wait to hear if you get your positive this month.

I check in every now and then and I am always hoping to see more positives :). You ladies are amazing and your perseverance is admirable.


----------



## newbie2013

Nikkilucky - it has been a while. How are you? Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Newbie hope the stomach bug is a good sign xx


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks Lazydaisy. It wasn't good at all! Still not eating or drinking properly but no af either. Will buy a test or two today.


----------



## newbie2013

Ladies, the most sensitive test i could find detects levels of 25IU/ml. Opinions, please - test now (CD26, 15DPIUI, 13-14DPO) in the mid-afternoon or wait until tomorrow's FMU?


----------



## ClandestineTX

@newbie: I've always heard FMU is the way to go, but I had darker tests PM versus AM with my nonviable pregnancy. 

@Hopeful: sorry about the possible CP, FX it's just a sign your body is getting ready to go again. 

AFM... tomorrow is baby or bust day. Skipped meds this cycle, as Hubster requested we go for a consult with an RE to be extra sure this wasn't going to work out (really, I think he's having a hard time walking away). CD 3 blood tests and AFC was actually good for my age, CD 10 HSG totally normal (though I apparently have mild cervical stenosis). RE wants to try a stimulated cycle plus IUI (Gonal-F, Novarel trigger, and Crinone during LP). Even though I am completely over all of this, Hubster (who has super sperm, per SA) really wants to make sure we've done everything we possibly can - so I'm willing to entertain him by giving this up to 3 IUI cycles. Though - I am not tracking anything myself after tomorrow morning. I have a very almost positive OPK right now, hoping it's positive by the end of today - and then we just wing it with RE from here.


----------



## newbie2013

Should have waited to read your post clande! I tested after almost 4 hour hold. Bfn. My follicle was 21 or 21mm at iui. I would have expect o the next day or the day after, right? back to waiting....

Clandestine, good luck with the iui. Thinking of you.


----------



## newbie2013

I need to stop obsessing... I can't get anything done that I need to. I am supposed to be working on two docs for my PhD and I can't get onto either of them. Just can't concentrate. The doc told me to go to the clinic for a beta if no af today... just waiting on my hair drying and I'm going. I kind of wish I wasn't on spring break right now and could distract myself with work. 

No idea how long the beta result will take. Hopefully not long.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mine does same day - I would ask them when you go in when you can expect results. I think most do them in-house. FX for you! 

And as far the PhD business - my suggestion (coming from someone who defended about 6 months ago) - start with low hanging fruit. Pick something easy and just go with it, even if it's formatting the document or making an outline of something to do later. Usually doing ANYTHING will get the juices flowing again. And remember if you are pregnant now or soon, you NEED that off your plate! So try to force your TTC worries aside and push through the work.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks clandestine. I appreciate the advice!

The beta was negative. Not sure what will happen next. Dh did not enjoy the whole iui process. He didn't like my doc at all and neither of us liked the clinic we had to go to for the iui. Considering stopping everything ttc related..


----------



## ClandestineTX

Can you try another clinic? My understanding is IUI can take up to 3 cycles, but if it doesn't work in that time, you should move on to something more aggressive or stop/ adopt. 

I LOVE the doctor at mine, but his office is super inefficient - like I refuse to call them, but their email system in their patient portal is awesome and I get same-day replies. 

I'm also super in-favor of adopting if this last-ditch effort doesn't pan out. I actually rose above the stress of this as soon as I realized that the only thing I would lose by not STC anymore was the ability to be a parent. And then I realized that I don't need to get pregnant or have a baby to parent a child. My husband and I (thankfully, ROFL) aren't blood-related and we are 100% family to each other - there's no reason I can't have a child who is also my family-by-choice, without a biological tie, you know?


----------



## newbie2013

My longest cycle since May 2014! Stupid, malfunctioning body. 

I will hopefully find another clinic, but I have asked DH to think about what HE really wants, not what he thinks I want. If he doesn't want to continue with intervention, then I will give it a break for now and consider options. He wants it to happen easily (naturally) rather than scientifically. I laughed when he said that. Isn't that what we all want? Well, it isn't happening for me and likely to never happen like that. 

Unfortunately, the culture I live in does not support adoption, so sadly it just isn't an option for us. 

Hope everyone is going well. I'm feeling better than I did last week, despite it being CD1. Thanks for the support, as always.


----------



## momwithbabies

Sad news. Have tons of bleeding. No fetal heartbeat. Waiting on my doctor to get here to discuss what to do. The ER doctor said he'll probably recommend a D&C.


----------



## newbie2013

Oh mom with babies! I'm so sorry to hear this news. Sending a thousand virtual hugs...


----------



## ProfWife

Momwithbabies - Oh my gosh! Wish I could be with you to give you a hug right now in person. I am so sorry!


----------



## momwithbabies

I ended up having an interstitual pregnancy (sp). I had a D&C and laproscopic surgery to make sure they got all of the tissue out. I didn't have to have my right tube or part of my uterus removed. I go back in 10 days for a check up. I'll go in two months for the dye test to see if my tubes are functioning properly. He said no getting pregnant these next two months (not that I'd want to anyway). Very sad and disappointed. Telling my kids was tough. I'm praying this will bring us all closer, and better days are ahead for us. Thank you, ladies for your prayers and support.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm so glad you didn't have to have anything removed, but my heart just breaks for you. Praying all heals well - physically and emotionally.


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you, so much. I'm not feeling my best, and my doctor technically released me to work tomorrow. I took off Monday and Tuesday because I'm still hurting and taking pain medicine. And of course, emotionally, I've been better. I'm thankful to be here at home to get rest.


----------



## momwithbabies

Passing huge clots with white tissue inside. I'm calling in the morning to make sure this is okay. I had horrible cramping on Monday, which has let up a little bit. It's frustrating to deal with this. I just want it to be over.


----------



## momwithbabies

The doctor did another ultrasound and said it looks good. I'm passing pieces of tissue, which he said is going to happen more since I had a difficult location for a pregnancy to clear everything out. So basically, they didn't get it all and took caution during the surgery to prevent excessive bleeding and scar tissue. He gave me an antibiotic to prevent infection. 

I just want this to be over. It seems like it's never-ending.


----------



## KatyW

I am so sorry for your loss, hon. I pray you recover quickly.


----------



## kksy9b

I am so very sorry to hear about your loss. I hope that you are able to quickly physically recover and take the time as you heal emotionally :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm so sorry momwithbabies:-( this is so unfair. You sound very strong xxx


----------



## pathos

I am sorry to read that news. :flower: Hope you will have a quick&healthy recovery.

Hopeful, sorry for cp, cps are usually followed by bfps.. hope you are few weeks away from your bfp.

Nikkilucky, aren't you due soon? Or has your baby already arrived?:baby:


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm sorry you had the stomach flu. We had it last year and it really took it out of us. I'm sorry about the negative beta and af. :hugs: Would the IUI process go easier since you know what to expect now? I hope the clinic doesn't discourage you if you still really want to try.

@Lazydaisys I understand being nervous. I'll update the front and add you to the BFP thread! When's your due date so I can add it to the thread?

@nikkilucky77 Thanks. I hope you're doing well. 

@ClandestineTX I hope it is a sign that my body is ready to go again. It's strange. My first CP was six months in the first time and this CP was six months in this time. I hope I'll be seeing a real positive in at least four months again this time. I know you were initially against the RE or assisted route. I'm glad you are going for it as it is something your husband and you want to try. I'm still very hopeful for you and really hope it all works out. I completely agree with you about adoption. My nieces and nephews are not blood-related to me, but I have been with them since they were born. I had a big hand in raising the girls and feel like they could be my own children at times. Being able to adopt (if needed) was one of the things that helped me cope with this TTC process. That's what we will do if it doesn't work out for us.

@momwithbabies I'm so sorry to hear this. Please know that we are here for you. :hugs: I'm glad they didn't have to remove any of your tube or uterus. I hope you heal and that all is well with you. I'm so sorry.

@pathos Thanks. I hope so.


AFM I'm nearing or at ovulation. Fingers crossed. I hope we all have better days. I'm thinking of you all.


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you, Hopeful. I'm not doing too good today. Physically, I'm still in some pain and I don't feel like myself. Emotionally, I'm so sad that I lost my baby. I lost my baby last Saturday. Before then, I was so happy to have this new life inside of me. I was so excited to give my children a sibling. My life felt renewed and even problems at work didn't bother me because I had hope. 

I was crying this morning and my husband asked if I need to go see a counselor or whatever. My reply was, "It has only been a week." In the beginning, he was concerned and took care of me. Now that I'm feeling better physically, he acts like I no longer need help or someone to talk to...he acts like nothing happened. I guess that's how he copes or maybe it's that fact that he didn't have a connection to the baby like I did. Idk, but I told him this morning I still need him. He said he's sorry and held me as I cried in his arms. He asked me what I am the saddest about. I said, "My baby died. All of the joy and excitement of expecting has been pulled out of me." He didn't say anything...just held me. I think that's what I need from him most. I told him I felt really sick this morning taking my daughter to tennis. I think my blood sugar dropped, as I was dizzy and nauseous. I told him that it made me angry that he didn't offer to take her. He claimed he didn't know I was awake and not feeling well. I let that one go, but I reiterated to him how much I still need him. 

I don't know what each day will bring. I'm familiar with the stages of grief and I guess miscarriages follow that same cycle. It's hard to lose your baby, and the trauma of me possibly dying has take its toll. I wouldn't wish this on anyone. 

Hopeful: I don't see how you made it through losing your precious Emma. I know your situation was beyond horrible. I admire your strength to try again.


----------



## newbie2013

Momwithbabies, I'm so sorry for what you're going through. I have frequently asked myself what's worse - to have a loss or to have never had a bfp. Now I believe, hands down, a loss, for sure. 

As for me, I'm heading to another doc on Tuesday night - cd11. Hopefully he'll have a good outlook and won't make me jump through hoops before trying anything. We'll hopefully try this cycle unmedicated and next cycle, medicated. Hopefully.


----------



## momwithbabies

Thanks, Newbie. I'm wishing you the best. I can't answer which is worse because I can only imagine the disappointment of never even getting close to having a baby. I guess each has its own disadvantages...both suck.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@momwithbabies: I hope you continue to do better each day. 


@Hopeful: FX for ovulation (and less than 4 months wait for you)!


I am actually still sort of against this RE business... our fertility issues are 100% my body's wonky hormones. I am certain I will be devastated if it doesn't work out and I am sure I really don't have time for all the side effects and monitoring. I felt completely free and content looking into adoption and I am presently dreading CD 1 and baseline scan on CD 3 this week. Hubster knows I am doing this for him - period. I feel responsible for him not having biological kids and (through no fault of mine) he really doesn't have connections to any other surviving family members - so I am willing to give this a shot, against my own wishes, if that makes sense.


----------



## Hopeful2014

momwithbabies said:


> ...
> 
> I don't know what each day will bring. I'm familiar with the stages of grief and I guess miscarriages follow that same cycle. It's hard to lose your baby, and the trauma of me possibly dying has take its toll. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.
> ...
> Hopeful: I don't see how you made it through losing your precious Emma. I know your situation was beyond horrible. I admire your strength to try again.

@momwithbabies I'm so sorry. I know how much you wanted your child. Remember that it will always be your child and will always be with you, just not in the way it should be. 

Losing Emma was the hardest thing that ever happened to me. It still hurts every day. I wouldn't say it's lessened any, but it is somewhat easier to manage. It'll be something that hurts every day and every year as we miss the milestones that she would have hit. I nearly lost my life as well. I honestly left the hospital still in fear that I could die at any time. I think most of that was PTSD and I struggled with that for a long time. I still have anxious moments. I'm sure you experienced trauma from your experience as well. 

One quote that really helped me in the beginning was "First, do what is neccessary. Then do what's possible. Suddenly you're doing the impossible." The neccessary things were handling her baptism, her funeral, the details of everything, and getting better physically. Eventually I started working on doing what was possible like going to my in-laws for a few hours during the day, watching TV and movies again, and doing small things to get me back to "my old life" as much as possible. Then it was like I was doing the impossible, living and surviving without my baby. 

This didn't happen all at once. I am definitely not completely healed. I still have many steps to complete to get back to what will be considered my new normal. There are many stages of grief and remember that you don't just go through one and on to another. You may cycle back to one of the stages of grief. You may experience them all in the same day. 

I'll never be the same person. At first that was a bad thing, but I've tried to become a better person. I've tried to honor my daughter and her life and live mine because I was given a second chance. We try again because we want children so badly, but she will always be my first. 

I suggest reaching out to your husband. Men sometimes deal with it differently. They struggle with their emotions. They feel like they don't know what to do, they feel like they failed in some way, and they hate that they can't "solve" the problem. We are always here for you. Try to do small things that make you happy. Do something special to honor your baby (if you like that sort of idea) such as planting a new tree or a garden. Perhaps get a stone engraved to place in the garden. Or anything else that you would like. Doing things like this make me feel like I can still do something for her.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I think not having a BFP and having a loss can be very traumatic in both situations. I know that many women suffer months of pain from never getting a BFP. I definitely know the pain from loss as well. I wouldn't give up my chance to have Emma if it meant I wouldn't have had the loss. That time was the best time and the worst time of my life. But I do have her now, just not in the way I wish. However, I've said that I would rather not get another BFP if it meant that I would experience the same type of loss again. I would rather move on to another option. It's nothing I would wish on anyone. Good luck with the doctor! I'm excited for you. Keep us updated!

@ClandestineTX I REALLY hope that we are discussing how you are so glad you decided to pursue this option and how well baby is doing in a year or so. I'm hopeful for you. My fingers are crossed!!


How is everyone? 


AFM I am in the TWW and waiting to see what the end brings. :) We have been having nice days outside with my dog and the new puppies. We planted some new roses. We're going to get some new flowers this weekend. I think we're going to see Avengers this weekend as well. Do any of you like that sort of movie? I'm excited for it. I'm sending luck and hopeful thoughts to you all.


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you, Hopeful. It does seem like I'm cycling through the stages of grief...my most frequently visited part would be denial...I put on a show for everybody. I've been filling up my schedule with "extra" things (projects at work, volunteering, being a tennis coach, which is funny because I don't even play tennis). I know I am filling up my life so I don't have time to think about it. 

I avoid anything family related. For some reason, being around my family makes me emotional and I don't want to feel. I saw my dad Sunday because I had to take him my mom's dish she left over at my house, and it took everything I had to not cry. I wanted to cry and him hold me, but at the same time, I wanted to be strong and act like I can do anything. That is my front, and I know it's a lie, yet I do it. 

Maybe I should try a memorial of some sort, like the garden stone you suggested. Idk, I'm afraid to feel because I know the pain hurts so much that I don't want to face the day. And I have two kids that need their mother, but they don't understand how sad I am. They are just glad I didn't die. 

Sorry to ramble. I'm going to try to take you advice and try to talk to my husband more. He acts like nothing happened. Maybe he's doing what I'm doing, idk.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies I understand what you mean. I was unable to do anything for a long time, but eventually I tried to fill my time with other things. Initially it was with exercise. I'm grateful that I did because it was one of the things that helped and also got me back into better shape. However, I know I used it as a cushion to avoid other things. 

I was going to take a new position last summer that would have been great for me, but it was the last thing I needed at the time. I don't think I could have gone and faced people every day and I know that it wouldn't have worked out long term because of TTC and because my next pregnancy will be high-risk. 

I also know what you mean about avoiding family related activities. I still haven't faced most of our family since the funeral. There were times when I avoided seeing family in a store and we avoided many family functions. I'm starting to get to the point where I think I will be able to see most of them again. I'm hoping the distance between it will allow them to move on and not push the issue with me. I'm a very sensitive person. I can hold it together, but it's much harder to do if a person says certain things. It will become easier. Just take it as slowly as you need.

Right now you might need to feel strong and like you can do anything. You are strong. You went through a terrible experience and you were strong for yourself and your family. It's okay to not allow yourself to feel all the pain now. I think we all have a 'survival mode' that we go in at the beginning of any loss. You're doing the best you can to live your life and take care of your family. It may be too hard to do a memorial right now, but it might help you eventually. Don't feel like you have to rush any decisions.

My family was very relieved that I didn't die, but it was a tragedy that we lost my daughter. It can be hard for others to express their feelings. Sometimes they're afraid to say the wrong thing so they say nothing at all. Sometimes some will say the wrong thing even if they do not understand that's what they're doing. Most people will pretend to be better than they are. Think about the people in your life who really care about you and let them in once you are ready. Don't suffer silently. We're here for you as well. :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

So, here we are, two years on. All of us have gone through our own individual journeys and have been here to support each other. I can't thank you enough for your ongoing assistance. I couldn't have kept going on this process without you all. I'm on cd25 of some crazy number of cycles. I'll hopefully have my first medicated iui this cycle, although the chance of a second promotion in two years is making me hesitate. Struggling to prioritise the potential of a family with career... again :-( I wish this was easier.


----------



## ProfWife

Don't you hate that we were all told we could "have it all." Then we realized that it isn't completely accurate, at least not without going insane. 

Hard to believe the thread has been open for two years. Doesn't seem possible that much time has passed!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I am grateful to Hopeful for starting it, and all of you for keeping up with it! I honestly can't believe it's been two years, even though so much waiting has made time move slowly in the short-term. 

@newbie: I am right there with you, as far as trying to choose bigger things for myself or more advanced intervention. I decided I have such a poor track record with fertility that I'm really not hurting anything by trying and if it works - great - I'm a smart lady, I'll sort it out. And you will, too. We may not be able to have it "all" but we can sure as hell have a lot of it!

Where's everyone at on this anniversary month? I did 50 IU FSH, ended up with a spontaneous surge, IUI, hCG tigger, second IUI, and now progesterone suppositories for my "twb" (two week break from injections and monitoring :) ) Even though my temps are shit, I had ovulation confirmed via sonogram day of second IUI (19.5+ mm follicle that was there the day prior, before first IUI, had vanished).


----------



## ProfWife

I'm on CD 4 of Cycle 32. I started my letrozole yesterday. I'll go in next Wednesday morning for my ultrasound and estradiol test to see when I'll do my trigger. Then it's BD extravaganza. 

That's about all we're doing right now.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm on cd27. Just waiting for af to arrive so I can buy my meds for next cycle's iui. Dh isn't feeling great so looking for things to do to cheer him up this weekend.


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you, ProfWife! I find that I'm more stressed out waiting to O, than after the fact. I hope things work well (and quickly) for you! 

@newbie: I hope he feels better soon! I've been dealing with allergies or a minor cold (still not sure which) and it sucks!


----------



## newbie2013

Cd1. I had a 28 day cycle!! So happy about that. starting clomid tomorrow cd2-6, then injections for 5 days. Dh has agreed to go with it this Cycle regardless of whether I get the promotion or not! Super happy.


----------



## momwithbabies

Good luck, Profwife! Hoping this cycle is the one you.

Newbie: 28 days is awesome for a cycle!!! It's nice to be in the "normal" range, right?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Best of luck, newbie! I hope the cycle goes smoothly for you!


----------



## momwithbabies

Clandestine: Hope you are feeling better and can enjoy the weekend. Texas has had some scary weather lately.

AFM: I am 4 weeks past starting bleeding with my miscarriage. No AF. Two weeks ago my levels were in the 200's. I went in yesterday to get more blood drawn, so I'm hoping they are back to normal. It's weird wanting AF to come, but I want to go back to "normal." 

I still can't have sex for another two weeks...husband has been going crazy, but I personally kind of dread it. I don't know, but I feel disconnected from him lately. I'm still grieving, and anytime I want to say how I feel, he dismisses me and changes the subject quickly. Or when I'm talking about it, he fills in my words for me. Idk, it probably seems like nothing because I can't quite describe it. I guess I'll talk to him about it. 

His mother wants to do a Mother's Day dinner tonight at her house. I don't want to go...I just want to chill and not have to be "on." I will end up going because he'll get mad at me if I don't. Sigh.


----------



## newbie2013

There is a certain irony about starting fertility medication for the first time ever on mother's day... Praying it is a good omen.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## kksy9b

Beat of luck newbie with the new fertility meds


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks! They aren't new, I've just never taken any before. Still haven't bought the expensive injections. hopefully I will tomorrow or the next day. Fingers crossed


----------



## pathos

:cry: Hopeful, you are... meh, i am wordless. Strength is something else but you have this spiritual and mental wisdom i admire. I can only imagine the wound that aches in you and I am very sorry for it. 

Profwife, so true and so unfair. Accepting that some people struggle for things they wanna have was very struggling for me.

I cannot log in as much as i want, but especially today, I thought all about you/us. I just wanted say hi!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@momwithbabies: I hope your levels have dropped. I remember feeling like it was never going to go away and still having a beta level kept me from moving on until it was gone. FX for you.

@newbie: FX for your MD start! For me, the injections just weren't a huge deal. They were only a bit more expensive, because my RX insurance covered about 80% of the cost of them. I hope the oral meds work for you and you never have to go that route, though, as all the monitoring is less convenient than simply popping a pill at home.


----------



## newbie2013

He's got me on both. Clomid from day 2-5 then some injections from 5-10. Can't remember the name off hand. Don't get me wrong, medicine here is cheaper than other places, but my insurance doesn't cover any of it because it is fertility treatment.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm sorry that you're dealing with the career vs family issue. I completely understand that. That was an issue for me for years. I say do what you want and what feels right. WHEN you get pregnant you can figure it all out. Everything will work out. I hope we can celebrate your promotion and your BFP!!

@ClandestineTX How's everything going at this point? How are you feeling about the process?

@ProfWife We're nearly cycle buddies. Fingers crossed for BD extravaganza.

@momwithbabies I hope af comes quickly. I understand wanting to get back to a normal cycle. :hugs: 

@pathos Thank you. I really appreciate that.


AFM I appreciated having you ladies over the past two years. You've all been kind and good friends throughout the journey. I'm still hopeful for us all. I definitely didn't know what this thread would be when I started it, but I'm grateful that each of you has joined me on it and continue to stick around. I'm on CD 12. There's a lot of BD and finger crossing over here. I know all the teachers must be getting excited for summer break, right? :)


----------



## newbie2013

My plans are on hold for now. Dh is having terrible trouble with his family and is very depressed to the point that he went to a doc. I didn't finish the clomid and didn't but the injections. We won't do the iui this cycle. I'm ok with that of it means he feels better. After 3 years, what's another month...


----------



## ClandestineTX

FSH/IUI #1 is a confirmed bust this morning, but at least I can stop the progesterone suppositories now. We are having a consult with Doc on Monday morning to talk about the cycle and find out what he recommends. From what I can tell, one follicle and spontaneous LH surge with ovulation on CD 12 PM with IUI on CD 12 AM and CD 13 PM is about the best we could do, but it also looks like I'm responding to the meds (was only on 50 IU FSH daily) and my lining was up to 7 mm by ovulation, which is huge for me as it was only 4.9 mm when I was pregnant last year. I expect he will tell us to try FSH/IUI some more. Expected CD 1 is Sunday or Monday, but at least I know for sure it's coming and have no lingering hope - that's definitely an improvement over previous cycles! And I can drink all weekend!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@newbie: I'm sorry your plans are delayed, but very good for DH to ask for help and be receptive to it. I hope his depression lifts soon and you can try again.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm sorry your cycle was a bust, clande. Hope this next one is better. 

I have a question. As a newbie to meds and stopping halfway through, should I still go to my doc to check follicle growth? I took clomid for 5 days only, starting from cd2. Any thoughts?


----------



## ProfWife

I'd just call the doc and let them know you're canceling the cycle, that you took clomid but will not be completing the protocol and ask what they would prefer you do. Since you aren't doing the iui and didn't do the injections, my guess is they'll just have you come back when you're ready to start your next cycle of meds and have you do a baseline u/s.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I haven't cancelled a cycle, but agree with ProfWife's $0.02.


My consult this AM went as well, the cycle was perfect according to RE - going to try another exactly like it, if that doesn't work, he wants to try a tiny dose increase and stick with IUIs. He said he doesn't want to increase the dose at this point "because that's where twins, triplets, and quadruplets come from" :) We have the best possible odds for IUI, which puts us at 20-25% success per cycle, which is what normally fertile couples have for a normal cycle, according to RE... so we're going to stick with it for the moment.


----------



## ProfWife

Which means ideally - 3-4 cycles would be all that is needed, theoretically. I hope that's true for you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: he seemed really optimistic. The nurse who called about my negative beta on Friday said something like we could talk to the RE about IVF, if we wanted to be more aggressive and he told us yesterday that he sees no reason why FSH/IUI won't work - like my response was perfect, exactly what you would see in a normal, fertile couple without meds. I'm trying to stay neutral. I hate being disappointed, so trying not to get too hopeful about any single cycle, just following the instructions and taking this one day/ step at a time. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ProfWife

I totally understand. I've stopped really getting my mind geared up - it does help.

I'm going in for my progesterone check tomorrow (7dptrigger). I'm about 5dpo, not temping this cycle. And I turned 33 officially about an hour and a half ago. ;-)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Happy Birthday! And keep us posted on your progesterone level, FX!


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks! Nurse just called. My 7dp trigger (aprx. 5dpo) test showed a 23.3 level for progesterone. She said it was excellent and appeared to be an efficient ovulation. Let's hope it was a good egg and I get a late birthday present...a VERY late birthday present ;-)


----------



## ClandestineTX

KMFX for you!


----------



## newbie2013

Happy birthday! Your numbers look great. Fingers crossed. 

I'm ok. Cd13, although I had to look it up. Our timing hasn't been good and I doubt we'll get any bding in today as dh isn't feeling well. Don't want to write off this cycle just yet but might as well...


----------



## ClandestineTX

I haven't written this one off for myself, but I honestly just don't have any hope left at all. I feel like I'm just going through the motions at this point, even though there's a lot of medication and medical professionals involved! Are you tracking ovulation at all, newbie?


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: Happy belated birthday!!! I also hope you get that late birthday present! 

Newbie: I'm sorry your husband is going through that, and I hope it is getting better. Praying for you.

Clandestine: Are you tired of all this rain? I love rain, but I wish the ground would dry out a little bit before it starts again. It looks like we have a few sunny days coming up around here. I hope this cycle isn't a bust for you. This whole process does teach you how to not get your hopes up, for sure. But I'm hoping you have a baby soon. 

Hopeful: How are you? Does your family have plans for Memorial Day weekend? 

AFM: My period finally came Friday! They still made me go get my blood drawn to see if beta is close to 0. I'm hoping that was the last time. I'm not feeling well, as I'm bleeding pretty heavy with lots of cramping. I guess my body is making up for lost time, lol. I've got a 3 day weekend, which is cool. Gives me time to lounge with a heating pad, grading research papers. And our last day of school is Friday! Yay!!! I have a lot of summer workshops I'm excited about.


----------



## newbie2013

Great to hear that your body is getting back to normal function. 

Clande, I'm not tracking ovulation but I wish I was. I really have no idea what clomid will do to my system. I've read conflicting reports about it. Some saying it makes o come early, some saying late, some saying not at all without a trigger. Will wait and see. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ProfWife

I'm 9dpo (aprox. - I didn't temp this go around). I tested negative this afternoon. I'm having none of my usual symptoms. Normally my breasts are so tender we can't even be intimate...they aren't hurting at ALL. I'm also having really bad heartburn that's waking me up at night. I've also had creamy/sticky cm for the last few days when I'm normally dry at this stage. It's really weird.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm sorry you had to delay the cycle. I really hope your husband is feeling better and that his family issues have been resolved. How are you? 

@ClandestineTX I'm sorry the first FSH/IUI didn't work. But I'm excited that you had such an improvement with your lining and that you are responding well to the meds! It's also nice to hear that the RE thinks the cycle was perfect. That's a great sign. It should be a nice place for baby to snuggle in very soon.

@ProfWife Happy (belated) Birthday! :cake: I hope you had an amazing day! I REALLY hope you get a BFP for your birthday!

@momwithbabies We didn't really do much for Memorial Day weekend. My husband got sick right before, but we did go to our friend's wedding on the weekend. It was nice to see some of them again. I dreaded it at first, but it wasn't awkward and no one said anything to me that bothered me. That was a relief. I keep telling myself that each new event/person is a step forward. I'm excited for you and all the ladies who are about to get summer break! What types of workshops are you going to attend this summer?


AFM I'm nearing the end of my TWW. Fingers crossed for a BFP and a happy, healthy baby. I've got to assume that it will happen eventually. The wait sucks. I'm willing to wait, but I worry that even if I wait and it works that "what if" it doesn't work all the way. These doubts are normal and here off and on, but I try to remember that I'll have better care and we will be more prepared. I'm eagerly awaiting all of our BFPs. :hugs: ladies.


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you Hopeful!!!

I'm CD 12 if FSH/IUI #2... and for whatever reason, body is resisting meds this time, had to increase my tiny 50 IU dose (that worked perfectly before) to 75 IU on CD 10, as I had plenty of follicles, but no dominant follicles yet. Going back for another scan tomorrow, hoping the higher dose helped out (even though I'm not feeling much action in the ovary area). 

As far as the rain, we've had it 14 of the past 25 days, but faring well up here. There's been actual devastation elsewhere in the state, so I'm pretty grateful at the moment that it's only been inconvenient for us. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## newbie2013

I'm about hall halfway through my tww and exhausted. It was a LONG week. I'm so pleased it is the weekend. I've had funny stomach pains for the last couple of days and tender nipples. It is probably nothing but I'm still hopeful. 

Keep us updated as you test, hopeful. And clande, update on your meds and iui. Fingers crossed!


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: I'm glad nobody said anything to bother you. Being social is tough at times for sure. It's hard to act "normal" and be happy. And I don't want to dwell on my miscarriage because I don't want people to think I'm wanting attention. It's hard to explain, I guess. As far as the workshops, I am going to Denver in a week for teaching argumentative writing. It will be beneficial to me because I think teaching writing is my biggest struggle. Then I have two book studies I'm doing this summer. And my principal decided to add two books he wants us all to read this summer. So I guess I'll be reading 4 books at the same time, lol! It will be good, though. I do better when I'm busy. 

My heart goes out to everyone on this thread. You all deserve healthy babies and happy lives.


----------



## ProfWife

I LOVE teaching writing. PM me if you need any ideas. Oh - and if you want yet another good read..._Teach Like a Pirate _is a great book for ideas on jazzing up and keeping students engaged. 

I actually won't be teaching much for a while. Hubs and I decided that it's best for me to reduce my stress levels by leaving the profession for a while. I'll still be subbing at my school, and I'm teaching one college class August/September/October. At that point we'll be deciding on IVF if we aren't pregnant yet.


----------



## momwithbabies

I'll have to check out that book! It sounds interesting! I think it's good that you're taking somewhat of a "break" from teaching. It can be so stressful at times. I just received my five year teaching pin yesterday, but I've often wandered how much longer can I handle the stress of state testing, middle school behavior, and all of the politics in the public school system. I wish you the best in taking this different venture in your career. And if you have to do IVF, not having a full-time teaching position will come in handy.


----------



## ProfWife

You just passed 5 years? Congrats! I had a similar thought around that time - I was in public ed, high school at that point. I lasted 1 year longer in public then switched to a private school for the next 6 years. I just closed my 12th. Teacher burn-out is a real thing. Plan to take a "break" every few days this summer and focus on you rather than school. You deserve a vacation, too!


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies,

Cd27 for me and it has been a rough few days. I've been fighting a tummy bug and actually went home sick the other day (can't remember the last time I did that!). Waiting for af to start and will hopefully restart my medicated iui cycle with iui a couple of days before I travel home to see my mum for a couple of weeks. It would be great to get a bfp while I'm with her! 

How's everyone else doing? I forgot that we're a bunch of educators. Hope you all get some time off to relax this summer.


----------



## ClandestineTX

How are you doing, newbie?



ProfWife said:


> I LOVE teaching writing. PM me if you need any ideas. Oh - and if you want yet another good read..._Teach Like a Pirate _is a great book for ideas on jazzing up and keeping students engaged.
> 
> I actually won't be teaching much for a while. Hubs and I decided that it's best for me to reduce my stress levels by leaving the profession for a while. I'll still be subbing at my school, and I'm teaching one college class August/September/October. At that point we'll be deciding on IVF if we aren't pregnant yet.

This is an amazing idea, I wish I could break myself away from work for awhile, but I fear I would lose my mind without work. 

AFM... stubborn body finally got itself together. Went in, not expecting much, on Friday - had a lining greater than 8 mm (stellar for me), one 17.5 mm follicle, an E2 of 207 pg/mL (760 pmol/L, also stellar for me) and an LH of 29.2, which indicated a natural surge. Thankfully, Hubster was off from work, so we did a STAT IUI Friday around lunchtime and they had me do the trigger when I got home, just to make sure... confirmed ovulation via sonogram this morning, so they are considering today 1 DPO. I'm not sure that I am optimistic, I think I'm OK just knowing we have a good lining and hormone levels and that's the best we can ask for at the moment. So the progesterone suppositories (and the waiting) begins... 

In other news, my college roommate lost a pregnancy yesterday to HELLP at 18 weeks (which from what I can find is almost unheard of that early). I saw the post on FB right before going to the RE today and am still so heartbroken for her I almost have no words. I don't even know what to say to her, but have decided to write her a letter (we live in different states) as opposed to calling/ messaging, because I want to be supportive, but don't want to feel obligated to respond. It's basically impossible for me to feel good for myself right now, because I know nothing is ever guaranteed, as I know you all know as well.


----------



## newbie2013

Things are sounding great for your cycle, clande. Fingers crossed!!! I'm sorry about your friend's loss. It is very early for HELLP. I hope she's doing ok. I think a letter is a great way for you to express your support. It is tangible and she can keep it off she wants. 

As for me, it is cd3. Started clomid yesterday and I've got the injections in my bag to start on Tuesday morning. I'll hopefully see the doc on Saturday or Sunday. If all good, I should have the iui a couple of days before we travel home for a couple of weeks. Would be great to get my bfp while I'm with my mum.


----------



## newbie2013

Have myself the first injection today - much easier than I thought it would be. Proud of my effort!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Well done newbie. The first one is scary x


----------



## ProfWife

First one? LOL - I'm likely to do my 5th self-injection tomorrow evening...I have to psych myself up for it every time. ;-) I'm glad my protocol only has me doing one a month!


----------



## newbie2013

Yeah, we've been largely without medication so far because everything is working fine except my cm. Trying iui with meds this month. The injections are going well but dh is freaked out about it! He can't believe I'm sticking a needle in me!! Men could never do what we do!


----------



## Buttercup84

Just following along again :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

I (thankfully) do not have an issue with needles, if I did before this cycle, I feel like 19 days of injections would have gotten me over it. I hope it is much more smooth for you ladies! 

I'm somewhere around 6 DPO, not getting my hopes up, just trying to stay busy. Planning more trips abroad.


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! 19 days! 5 was enough for me! Cd10 and going for my ultrasound. Dh has agreed to come - minor miracle. Not sure he'll come inside but getting to the clinic is a small win! I'll take what I can get, really... Will keep you posted.


----------



## ClandestineTX

How'd your appointment go, newbie? Also, keep us posted on whether DH made it inside! 


It's 10 DPO here and very BFN this morning on Wondfo (fairly certain trigger would still show up on OSOM, so I've temporarily given them up). And I'm trying to keep a 50,000 ft view of this situation - we are doing all the right things to make this work out, even if this cycle doesn't, we are still on the road to get us where we want to be. Official blood test Thursday AM and consult with RE Friday around lunchtime to talk next cycle. Our most recent consult he did say if this one didn't work, he would be willing to try increasing the dosage of the injectable medications.


----------



## newbie2013

Dh made it inside! I had a good response to the meds - 24mm,22mm, 21mm and a couple of smaller ones. Lining was only 6mm, which wasn't surprising since it was only day 10. Back in today for another us. Hopefully proceed with iui tomorrow. 

Good luck clande. Keep us posted!


----------



## newbie2013

One super follicle and 2 decent ones... Trigger taken, iui tomorrow! Super nervous but excited. Just need to tell my boss I need to leave work early without telling her why! 

Clande, I dreamed about reading a post announcing your bfp. So hope that comes true!


----------



## momwithbabies

I'm praying for you, Newbie!


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck to clande and newbie!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

My cycle is a definite bust - 11 DPO and BFN on Wondfo and OSOM. I feel like the blood test tomorrow is just a formality, but know it's over. 


@Newbie: You have an amazing response! My RE keeps the doses very low (is a low dose step up protocol), and tries to get only one follicle in cases like mine. And even then, I surge on my own before they even get 20 mm (last time was 19.5 mm and this time was 17.5 mm when I had my own surge). This is part of what I want to ask him about on Friday. It's just super frustrating at the moment. I hope to see news of your BFP soon (like 10 days to 2 weeks from now) :)


----------



## newbie2013

Waiting at the clinic. Dh is having trouble with his sample (oh no!). Hopefully he will have success soon. I am definitely ovulating, I've been feeling it for a couple of hours now. Fingers crossed dh can do the business and we'll be all set.


----------



## newbie2013

The sample wasn't great but good enough. Iui done, so now it is a waiting game...


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@ClandestineTX Yay for the good lining and all of those stellar numbers! I'm sorry for your friend. HELLP is terrible. Did she also have preeclampsia? I've heard of cases at that point, but it's much more common after 20 weeks or later. I certainly know what it feels like to be in the "rare and unfortunate" category. The letter is a nice idea. It may be something that she treasures and returns to later. "we are doing all the right things to make this work out, even if this cycle doesn't, we are still on the road to get us where we want to be." - YES! That's the right attitude! I think that's true for all of us.

@newbie2013 I'm sorry you were sick. My husband had the flu a few weeks ago and it led to a cold. BDing was interesting. (He only had the cold at that point.) I'm excited for you! Good luck!!!

@momwithbabies It is hard being social sometimes. The wedding was nice, but we didn't sit with some of our friends. It's hard because some of them are pregnant. That's one reason I just wish I would get pregnant and have the baby already. I know I'll never feel "right" or "normal" about it, but it would really help if we had some things figured out already. You can talk to us here and I'm always willing to talk with you as well. I know it's hard when it seems everyone else is moving on. I had a seminar on argumentative writing once. I hope you enjoy the workshops. Congrats on your five year teaching pin!

@ProfWife I hope stepping away from teaching for a while helps with TTC and stress in general. I know it must have been tough with all the extra assignments you had over the last year. Have fun teaching the college class. I bet that will be interesting!

@Buttercup84 Hi. :hi:

@kksy9b Charles is getting bigger. :) I see you have a weight loss thread. I thought I'd suggest looking into a Fitbit. It's a wearable device that helps track exercise and calories. I've had one for over a year and it's been such an excellent tool.


AFM I'm at the beginning of my TWW. I had my annual physical last week. Everything looks much better. I was soooo relieved for her to tell me that based on everything I have ZERO risks for my general health and/or cardiovascular health. That's a relief after the state I was in last year. I know that everyone is not as fortunate with it. I did have a question about my TSH. It was 2.720. We didn't do the full panel for the T3, T4, and antibodies so I'm not sure if the TSH is too high. It's in the 'normal' range, but I've read that 1-2 is supposedly optimal for TTC. I called and I'm waiting to see what her opinion is on it and if I should get the whole panel done. I certainly want to fix this ahead of time if it's an issue. I worry that she might blow it off. Does anyone have any advice on it?


----------



## kksy9b

Hopeful- I'm so happy to hear that you have zero risks for the next pregnancy! I am sure it is a big weight off your shoulders.I don't have any advice with the TSH other than if it is something that makes you uncomfortable, even if your doctor says it is nothing to worry about, I would do the full panel. Better to do it and everything be okay than for it to be a source of stress and worry.

Thanks for the advice on the fitbit, I'm glad it's been so helpful for you! I'm down 36 lbs so far (16 from pregnancy+20 additional). I'm hoping to lose at least 14 more. I've been using myfitnesspal to help track calories. I'm thinking though of asking for a fitbit for Christmas to make sure I'm getting in enough steps over winter. It's been easier than expected so far, but I know it will plateau at some point :) And yes, Charles is getting so big, it takes me back sometimes when I see all the things he is learning


----------



## Hopeful2014

@kksy9b I'll still be high risk for the next pregnancy. It's just zero risk factors for general health issues or cardiovascular issues. Women who had preeclampsia tend to have higher risks for those issues developing later in life so I'm trying to exercise and stay as healthy as possible to ward off any issues in the future. 

Congrats on losing 36 lbs so far! That's wonderful! I lost 24 lbs of water/preeclampsia weight in the first week after delivery and then lost 44 lbs over the following nine months. Myfitnesspal works with the Fitbit app and syncs information. I know a lot of people in those discussion forums talk about using myfitnesspal with it. It started to plateau for me when I was within the healthy weight range for my height. It's like my body knew it was almost there and slowed down. You'll get it!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: Thyroid information (see Recommendation #2, TSH less than 2.50 for 1st trimester, also for TTC): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3472679/

Had "official" BFN blood test this morning. I actually hate waiting for them to call and tell me what I already know. Having a consult with RE tomorrow around lunchtime to discuss the plan for the next cycle.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies... 5DPIUI and feeling quite unmotivated to do anything. All I want to do is sit on the couch and watch TV (quite unlike me). I think the meds are causing me to be fatigued. While we were in the waiting room for my iui, I told dh that I wanted to take a break from all this and wait to see what happens naturally. We're leaving for home on Wednesday, but dh won't be with me (he has family there too), so he won't be with me when af is due. And we won't be together for most of the time before ovulation. I won't be taking meds, so this next cycle will be a natural one. My doc wants dh to have a more detailed SA if this iui doesn't work, so we'll be able to do that when we get back - if we choose to. This waiting is really annoying.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I hate waiting, too! But for me, it's waiting to ovulate/ monitoring, etc. that goes with it. I handle the TWW much better these days. I hope this IUI takes and you don't need another cycle, natural or otherwise!


----------



## newbie2013

Are you doing another cycle with the same protocol?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Similar protocol... starting at 75 IU Gonal-F daily, instead of 50 IU. It's weird the first FSH-IUI I ovulated on CD 12 after 9 days of 50 IU injections, and this last time was CD 21 after 19 days (with a dose increase on CD 10 from 50 to 75 IU). I have no idea what to expect this time at all, my first blood work monitoring appointment isn't until this Friday (CD 7). KMFX for sure, the end of this cycle will be the 1 year mark of my BFP cycle last year and my birthday - I would really appreciate an end to this madness, that's really all I want this year! 


When do you go in for testing/ are you testing at home?


----------



## newbie2013

Gosh, I'm thinking of you Clande! I'm so sorry about the BFN. Sucks. I hope the change up of meds helps you this cycle.

Since I'll be in a different country to my clinic, I'm testing at home initially (no date yet, but I'll try to hold out until 3rd July (about 16DPIUI) because it will be difficult for me to do it before then as I'll be travelling with my mum. I also have the appointment with my GP on the 3rd, so if I get a positive HPT, I can ask her to send me for BW.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I am KMFX for you!


----------



## ProfWife

Well. Reporting in a negative at 14dpo for the 33rd cycle. 

Same time that sank in I got an update from my friend who got pregnant about the same time we started trying in 2012...she's pregnant with #2. Well...there's another person I'll get to watch go through (and complain) about all the stages of pregnancy and give birth, likely without me ever getting to hear a heartbeat of my own. 

I'm ready to go back to bed and pretend this day never happened.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm sorry, ProfWife. It never does get easier. I have a friend who also announced today - she's pregnant with #3, tried for less than 6 months. I am happy she doesn't know what this is like, but I also just don't know what it's going to take or if I'm up for whatever that may be. Tomorrow is another day for both of us :hugs:


----------



## momwithbabies

I'm thinking of both of you ladies, today. 

Got my second AF since my miscarriage yesterday. I hurt so badly today that I can hardly move and feel nauseated. I'm taking Tramadol (sp?) but it's not helping at the moment. The heating pad is my best friend today, along with my dachshund. I hate when this happens. It is debilitating.


----------



## ProfWife

Momwithbabies - I wish you weren't having to go through that (emotionally or physically). 

I actually started having a much better day after I posted. I gave myself some time to mope - that post was at the end of that time. Then I had to do something. I rolled change at the house ($43 worth!), put it in our account, got a scrapbook so I could split our wedding album in two (been wanting to do that for YEARS since the wedding scrapbook was started to fall apart) and treated myself to a coke that actually had MY name on it for a change. I picked up my husband early from work (he can't drive yet, still recovering from ankle surgery) and made some kick butt pork chops for dinner. Today, I treated myself to a pedicure and lunch with the girls from church followed by a nice nap.

I'm feeling a bit better...but still waiting on AF to show. 

I always try to find something to look forward to with each cycle if we were to get pregnant that cycle...for the upcoming one, we'd probably find out the day before or the day we leave to go meet his parents in North Florida for a track meet his dad is in. Which means we'd get to tell them AND my parents in person on the same day. I'd be over the moon if we could do that. So, praying extra hard that we get a little sunshine to close out this stormy season this go around. ;-)


----------



## momwithbabies

Thanks, ProfWife! I'm 100% in favor of mope time! I think we all need it. And being with friends always makes me feel better, too! That's cool all the stuff you got done. I've got some projects I'd like to tackle as well. 

I'm feeling much better than I was this weekend. That pain is crazy and usually lasts a day or two. Any American ladies have plans for the 4th? Not much going on around my house.


----------



## newbie2013

Your positivity gives me inspiration. Every time I read a post, I think if they can go through this, then so can I. 

CD2 for me after a 25 day cycle (O/IUI day 13, so 12 day LP).. I am disappointed, but realistic. DH's sample wasn't great. He wants to do the more detailed computer SA when we get back home. I've left that totally in his hands. I'm going to visit my doc (in my home country) on Friday, but she's just a GP, so probably won't have any clue about the HSG that I'll be showing her. I doubt I'll have time to see a specialist now. I might try to get an appointment booked with one for next week and get the referral from her on Friday. They are hard to get into. This cycle is an "off" cycle since I'm not where I live and don't have access to the drugs and monitoring that I need. We'll try on our own when we get home but it is too hard when staying with people.

Hoping for better luck in the August cycle...


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: to everyone. I had a huge meltdown last weekend, but seem to be better emotionally despite FSH/IUI going super slow again. CD 11 scan showed 7 medium-sized follicles (between 6-10 mm), but nothing dominant yet. Doc has increased FSH and I have to go back on Friday for another scan. Very blah about all this right now, grateful for work. I envy the projects ProfWife has going on, can't remember the last time I gave myself enough time off for one!


----------



## ProfWife

Do you have time off accumulated? Take a couple days for yourself when you get a small lull. Even a couple days can really help.

I'm back home after my cd3 scan. Lining 5.5, a few follicles starting to form...and a small bubble of fluid. I had a large pocket of fluid last month, too. They said it was due to excess estrogen last month. This month, though, they wanted me to do a beta test to see if something else is going on. I'm now obsessing looking over ultrasounds that looked like mine...blood flow, too...oh goodness...I hate obsessing. 

My period has been wonky...started a day late, moderate flow with clots for 1 day, light flow with clots for 1, barely spotting today. My lining was 10.5 when I triggered. I am just beside myself with what is going on...

I'm going to get groceries to try to focus on something else for a while.


----------



## ProfWife

Negative (as expected). I go back on my protocol tonight. 

They are having me come in a day early for my follicle scan though. They don't like seeing the follicles at 20+ every time I go in. So, they want to start moving it forward to get better tracking.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm taking a full week off at the end of next month to travel, but I love my work and there isn't anyone that can cover my job for a prolonged absence this time of year.

My RE does blood work scans on CD 2-3, then blood work CD 7, then blood work and scans every 2-3 days until a follicle is > 16 mm, then daily until ovulation. I would be a lot more uncomfortable not knowing what was going on. Tomorrow is CD 14, I promise to be happy with whatever is on the scan, provided there is at least one follicle emerging as a dominant one.


----------



## ProfWife

Hopefully that week of travel will give you something to look forward to.

We aren't checked so closely. I just do letrozole CD3-7, one appointment on CD2/3 to get a baseline scan for cysts, antral follicles, and uterine lining. Then I go back on CD11/12 for a follow-up scan to see if there's a dominant follicle around 16-18mm and tell me when to trigger... then it's all the bd-ing we can do for 3 days.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think it's because I'm on the FSH injections, as far as why I'm watched so closely... have to go back tomorrow... really hoping for a dominant follicle.


----------



## ProfWife

I'll be sending some good thoughts and prayers your way today. I go in on Wednesday.

I did some research on mistimed hcg injections and found there is a very narrow window when it's even effective. If they do it too early, maturation doesn't complete (immature egg released) if the egg is over-developed, proper meiosis may not occur. My doc's request for me to come in earlier makes me think maybe we've been triggering a bit too late and the hcg isn't doing it's job properly. 

It's fascinating how all of this comes down to a matter of hours for a proper window and how so many little, tiny issues can prevent conception altogether - - - and these are things that nothing (diet, exercise, caffeine, alcohol, etc) necessarily can affect directly. 

I found this article interesting...
https://haveababy.com/fertility-inf...t-wrong-timing-dosage-and-type-of-hcg-trigger


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I think all the effort will be worth it. I hate waiting, too! I'm glad your husband wants to do the more detailed testing. I know it's hard for some men. I'm sending you loads of luck. 

@ClandestineTX I hope you get the best birthday present, an end to the madness and a super dark BFP! I'm with you on the meltdowns. I have them, too. Fall seven times, stand up eight. 

@ProfWife I'm sorry about the negative and about having to hear about your friend. I know that's difficult. I truly hope you get to hear your own precious heartbeat very soon. My heart breaks for all of us. I'm happy to hear that you took some time to treat yourself and your husband. You deserve it! Fingers crossed your plan can come into motion. 

@momwithbabies I'm sorry about the pain from af. It sucks. I know I love the time with my pup. She always makes me feel better. We went to dinner with my in-laws for the 4th. I treated myself to a beer since af visited some days earlier. Ugh. We saw fireworks from a neighbor's place. I hope you had a nice time. 


AFM I'm nearing ovulation. I've been trying to keep busy. My thoughts are with each of you. Here's to better days ahead.
 



Attached Files:







7a39f9072f25f575848aefd27e7f2aae.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 1









13th.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 1









34b4ae7e-d2c0-4258-a298-bfd55f12fc8d.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kksy9b

Best of luck to you Hopeful :flower:


----------



## ALiKO

hey ladies. long time no see :). i hope everyone has been doing well. im almost ready to ttc again currently cd 4 so we'll see how it goes. good luck to everyone <3


----------



## mummy2o

I've been TTC since Erika, but I've had 2 2nd trimester losses. So I guess I'm technically a LTTTC also now. We wanted Erika to have a sibling close in age as we're going to hopefully world school our kids so I think she might enjoy the company. But we have a cut of limit of 11 months time. That will be her 3rd birthday on the last cycle try and I don't want a bigger gap than that.


----------



## ProfWife

I have friends with siblings who are VERY close (12-14 months apart) and some that are farther (4-6 years) and then very distant (8-10 years) and most were very close. I'm 6 years behind my next oldest sister, 9 years behind the oldest. Growing up we were a little "distant" until I was about 12. Then we started getting closer. They're my best friends. I wouldn't deny having more kids, if you want more kids, just because the gap isn't your ideal. It seems very little works on our desired timelines.

Aliko - Hana is just PRECIOUS! I'm still hanging around, 1 chemical that only lasted a few days...no confirmed, "clinical" pregnancies. I'm 1 dpo today. We'll see what the next 2 weeks hold!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you Hopeful! We might be cycle buddies. I *think* I ovulated yesterday, though now am the proud owner of a hemorrhagic corpus luteum cyst, which F-ing hurts BTW. If this doesn't work out, I think we're taking a break and considering IVF, just to get on with it or get over it. My usual cheerful self, obviously, is still here.


----------



## newbie2013

Aliko! Welcome back to ttc! Hope your journey is smooth sailing. Hana is gorgeous 

Mommy2o - I tend to agree with ProfWife. I know people with all different age differences, including good friends who are about 8 years apart - and they are great friends - they live together, work together and travel the world together. I hope you will reconsider if thing don't work out sooner.

Hopeful and Clandestine, I think we're all almost cycle buddies! I am around cd14-15, so should have o'ed at some point over the last 2-3 days. DH and I were back in the same city on CD12 and managed to dtd even though we were sleeping on a mattress in my SIL's living room!! Lol! It was the quietest and quickest quickie ever - hahahha! But hopefully it will have been worth it ;-)


----------



## ProfWife

LOL - newbie - my sisters both told me to stay at our parents' house and have my husband sneak in through the window before dtd...oy! (Last year my ob/gyn joked for me to get toasted and bd in the back of a car...at least today at my annual she didn't ask whether I'd taken her advice!)

I'm at 2dpo, I think. I just ate my second slice of pineapple with the core. We'll see if that helps. It's actually not bad. Thankfully I like pineapple.  

This cycle mirrored my Feb cycle when we had a cp, except I have a potential for 3 eggs this go around as they were all pretty close in size. (Dominant was 16mm at cd10, next two were 13 and 12mm...I triggered 2 days later...ovulation likely 1-2 days after that).

Here's hoping!


----------



## newbie2013

Good potential eggs, ProfWife. I hope that one of them does the right thing!!

Lol about the advice from your obgyn! So... did you take the advice??? ;-)


----------



## ProfWife

No! I'm not a drinker - never have been. I wouldn't even want to think about what I'd be like if I tried!


----------



## mummy2o

ProfWife said:


> I have friends with siblings who are VERY close (12-14 months apart) and some that are farther (4-6 years) and then very distant (8-10 years) and most were very close. I'm 6 years behind my next oldest sister, 9 years behind the oldest. Growing up we were a little "distant" until I was about 12. Then we started getting closer. They're my best friends. I wouldn't deny having more kids, if you want more kids, just because the gap isn't your ideal. It seems very little works on our desired timelines.




newbie2013 said:


> Mommy2o - I tend to agree with ProfWife. I know people with all different age differences, including good friends who are about 8 years apart - and they are great friends - they live together, work together and travel the world together. I hope you will reconsider if thing don't work out sooner.

I agree bigger age gaps works. My son and daughter have almost 7 years between them and they are best friends, sure it helps considering they are both autistic and that's fine. I'm just a bit apprehensive about traveling whilst pregnant since I'm classed as a high risk pregnancy. Then traveling with a baby, although my son was fine to a trip to Sweden at 3 months and good with short travel plans from 2 onwards. Not sure how to do long term travel with a baby, but I will look into it more and then decide if I could do it or not.


----------



## ProfWife

Needed to vent...did...past it now ;-)

10dpo - negative. Oy. There's still time, right?


----------



## newbie2013

Yep, there's still time. It isn't done until af shows up - remember that.

It seems that we're skipping my next cycle as well. My doc wants Dh to do a more detailed SA before he'll do another IUI. Only problem is, DH has been really struggling with his depression since we came home from our vacation. I don't want to hassle him about going to the clinic for tests when he's feeling like this. I'm on CD23 and considering my last cycle was 25 days, I'm guessing that we'll simply run out of time. Tomorrow is a public holiday here, then there's the weekend, so by the time next week comes around, af will be here. Not much I can do except suck it up (and share a bottle of wine with a friend when she comes back in early August!).

ProfWife... don't lose hope.


----------



## ProfWife

Trying not to lose hope - - - but really wishing I could get a positive before I have to leave on our trip.


----------



## newbie2013

When are you leaving? You still have time.


----------



## ProfWife

We leave tonight for part 1 (my parents' house) overnight. Then we're heading up to N. Florida for a track and field event his father's a competitor in Fri-Tues. 

Negative this morning. I was hoping to get a positive this morning so I could go get the blood work started and get orders so I could do it in N. Florida during the next few days. No such luck though. Packing my tests. My official test day on my protocol is tomorrow. We shall see. 

I really wanted to have something on hand to announce it in a cute way to our parents if we were...especially since my parents' anniversary is tomorrow. 

Oh well...


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: you and I were wishing buddies this go-around without realizing it. Today is 12 DPO, still completely BFN. I have accepted it. 

I had several uncharacteristic breakdowns this week, but I think it's because 22 Jul was the cycle start date of my BFP cycle last year and I just had another birthday - and it was just a lot for one week. I think Hubster and I have decided to call this quits for awhile, and possibly do IVF in Nov or Dec, but will make a decision in Oct. I still have my "official" blood draw tomorrow and need to schedule a final consult with our RE, but I do not want to rush into IVF and really want my body to come off this hormone-induced roller coaster before we make a 10-15K decision. 

FX for everyone else nearing the end of a cycle and for newbie's DH to get himself settled/ sorted.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hi, ladies. I don't have time to post a lot, but I'm sorry you are seeing those BFN's. I know it sucks. Clande, I can relate with the breakdowns for sure. Mine have been less and less lately, but you never know when it's going to hit you. 

I hope everyone has a fabulous weekend where you can "forget" about this for a little bit. And maybe I'll take my own advice, too.


----------



## newbie2013

Wow, ladies. We are well overdue for a bfp. I have my fingers and toes crossed for each and everyone of us. xxx


----------



## newbie2013

Oh, yeah, and you! I made it through cd26!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm weirdly OK today - got my blood drawn and my "official" BFN notification. Seeing RE on Tuesday and Doc on Friday. I think if we decide to go with IVF, it will be in Dec, due to EDD and my summer work schedule. We still very much want our own kids, hoping giving my most recent thyroid medication change a chance to settle down (dropped one this month due to excess free T3 on last blood work) and just a chance to work on our house. I promise to stick around to keep up with all you lovely ladies! We are going to be as chill about trying without putting too much into it until Dec, unless the RE or Doc has another idea for the interim. 

@momwithbabies: the breakdown was totally unexpected for me. I think I was more upset about losing that pregnancy a year after the cycle started than I was when I knew for sure it wasn't going to make it. I've always been a bit off like that. I just cannot believe that was really the one and only shot I would have at having a baby... so we carry on...


----------



## pathos

:hugs: hi all!


----------



## momwithbabies

AF hit me this morning. Back to feeling like crap for a day or two. This cycle was 31 days, which is good for me.


----------



## newbie2013

Clandestine, I'm sorry about your BFN. I hope that you can enjoy a break from TTC stress for a while. Please stick around and let us know how you're going. I would be very interested to hear about your lead up to IVF, if you decide to go that way, because that would be our next step if IUI doesn't work (like you, if we decide to go that way).

momwithbabies, sorry about AF and not feeling well. Big yay for the 31 day cycle! Hope this one is the one for you.

AFM, I'm sitting here on CD28, so I'm super relieved. My cycles have been shorter, so for me, every day over 25-26 is a little jump for joy. My longest one in the last year was 29 days, so I'm hoping to match that. I'm not even going to consider the possibility of testing until I get to AT LEAST 31-32 days. We had very little opportunities this month to dtd and it was a stressful time for us. No iui, no meds, so almost 0 chance.

Hopeful and profwife, how are you both?


----------



## newbie2013

Ugh... Just found out that my sister in law is pregnant. Unplanned. For the second time. Who has two unplanned pregnancies? Happy for her, just wish she knew that it is a struggle for some.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I see the RE tomorrow to talk next steps and regular Doc on Friday. I'm honestly hoping getting my thyroid issues stabilized (again, as I thought they were stable) fixes things so I don't need to end up doing IVF. Not holding my breath, of course, but a girl can dream! 

:hugs: momwithbabies and newbie. I can't even deal with other people's pregnancies anymore. Thankfully, none of my friends I see regularly are having babies right now! 

KMFX that Hopeful has to break out a test in a few days!


----------



## ProfWife

Just broke the news to my in laws that we still aren't and that we are likely going to need more intervention. We are going to likely stay on this protocol this month then see if my re will approve a few cycles of iui, just so we can say we tried it. From there, unless I can convince our insurance to approve mini-ivf for diagnostic purposes, we will likely take a few months off through the end of the year then do traditional ivf January/February. 

In laws were very supportive. They tried for nearly 5 years before my husband (dad has a disorder that docs thought would render him sterile, but they managed to get his count up to 5 million when they finally had my husband). So, she knows the pain of waiting and watching everyone get pregnant around you. 

Just waiting for af to kick in so I can report day 1 to start this cycle. All tests have been negative so far.


----------



## newbie2013

ProfWife, it is great that your in laws are supportive. My MIL is the LAST person I would be able to talk to about this (even if I spoke her language fluently or vice versa).

Clandestine, hope you get your thyroid sorted out quickly. 

AFM, sitting here on CD29 with no sign of AF. No spotting on CM check yesterday, which is unusual for me. My question to you is, should I bother testing or am I just fooling myself? My last 29 day cycle was back in March and before that, it was May 2014, then January 2014. Only had 2 cycles of 30 and one 31 since I started tracking in June 2013 (wow... two years of tracking...). Maybe I should give it another couple of days - I don't keep test in the house, so I'd need to go and buy one. The chances are so slim, so it is likely a waste of time and money :-(


----------



## ProfWife

If you bd-ed within 3 days of ovulation, it's not that far fetched. You may want to consider waiting until the day after your longest cycle to maximize it being clear.


----------



## newbie2013

Yep, we did cd12, 14 & 15, and I think all the travel I did between cd12 and cd14 could have delayed o.

I didn't buy a test today and won't get a chance tomorrow, so I guess I will be waiting until af shows or until after my longest cycle. Keep your fingers crossed for me but I won't be surprised if af comes.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@newbie: If you are really anti-testing, I'd give it a week past when you expect a cycle to start.

@Profwife: I can't imagine my now-deceased in-laws being people I would ever talk to about things like fertility. You are extremely fortunate to have ones that are understanding! 

AFM... RE says to call his office once my thyroid labs show that things are back in normal range and if the cyst from last cycle is disrupting things (unlikely as it's CD 3 in this house), he can jump start a new cycle for me to do a few more rounds of FSH/ IUI. He said it would be totally different if we were unexplained, but since I have good ole fashioned ovulation dysfunction, he believes FSH/ IUI is all it's going to take... so going to enjoy my cycle "off" get my labs rechecked in about 4 weeks and then see where we're at. Surprisingly OK with this plan. Hope you are well well!


----------



## ProfWife

My in-laws are really amazing. They're both very open and want to be involved to the extent we let them...My MIL's comment was "I don't care how you get them in the family...I just want to spoil them to pieces once they're here." My parents are just as supportive in that way, but my mom is very anti-ivf. It kills me, but unless they come around, I may not be able to involve her at all if we go to IVF.

We now have an updated plan. Whenever I start (should have been today, but hasn't happened yet), I'll call in my CD1 so I can get on the rounds for my baseline scan. I'm going to have the nurse ask our doctor if we can get into the schedule this month for iui (if we can't okay, but we want to start them next month). We want to try 2-3 iui cycles, just so we can guarantee that the sperm are actually available to fertilize an egg. I've always been skeptical that the boys aren't actually getting through the cervix. If those don't work after 3 MAX, we're going to take November/December (or just December) completely off - no meds, no procedures in preparation to do full (not mini) IVF January/February. That's our current plan anyway.


----------



## newbie2013

Woohoo! Cd30!! Longest cycle since early last year. Even if it comes to nothing, I'm happy with a longer cycle. 

I also just booked flights to see my family at christmas time, so I have something to look forward to. I haven't seen them at christmas for so many years...


----------



## ProfWife

Glad you were able to book your flight! 

I started spotting - so, just waiting on full flow now. I am 2 days late...let my hopes get up...now I want ice cream. ;-)


----------



## newbie2013

I'm sorry about the spotting, ProfWife. Have some ice cream and try not to give up hope just yet. It isn't over until AF is here!

To be honest, I've had a little bit of watery, coloured discharge a couple of times when I've wiped over the last couple of days, but not to the point where I'd say it was spotting. Every time I go to the bathroom, I expect to wipe and have it heavier, but am shocked to discover nothing at all. DH is now tracking my days. He asked me this morning if af had arrived, and I said it hadn't and he was like "wow, day 31". He asked if he should go for the new SA test today or not and I told him he might as well hold off until Saturday now. If he goes early Saturday, I hope the tests will be back the same day and we can go to the doc that night (cd1, 2 or 3, depending if af starts today or not, so not too late to start a protocol for the cycle). At the latest, i can go on Sunday during the day. Alternatively... I could go to the doc for another reason  Haven't had a 31 day cycle since August 2013 (wow). Still trying to keep my hopes under control and realistic (but even if o was delayed until day 16 or 17, I'm still 14 or 15 dpo and my longest lp when I was temping was 14 days, latest day I oed was 17 - that was my 31 day cycle - sometimes I think too much data is too much knowledge).


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: I found out my mom was anti-IVF due to comments she made when my stepsister went through it. Hers was an extreme case (she's more than 400 pounds) and was older than I am now, but she's not the only person I know who did IVF and stopped with no success. Other than accidentally opening my box of FSH injections, my mom technically knows nothing - and she hasn't said anything about the package she opened, other than to say it said refrigerate upon receipt and was in my refrigerator (almost over the humiliation). I know she would be a fantastic super-involved grandparent. Just never been a good emotional support for me, ever. Your plan sounds solid, though, and if I do 3-4 more FSH/ IUI cycles this fall, we will either be bump buddies or IVF buddies! 

@newbie: I think we've all been at this too long to throw some hope out there, but suffice to say I am sitting here, ever so patiently waiting for you to get to a point where you are comfortable testing. I have everything crossed than I can cross for you. 

AFM... CD 5-ish... and not even temping! No meds! No doctor appointments! No transvaginal monitoring ultrasounds! Conference this week, going to enjoy free booze without paranoia or guilt! Then two weeks of work, then a legit vacation!


----------



## newbie2013

Have an awesome week, clandestine! Enjoy yourself! 

I'm comfortable testing in Saturday. Dh wants me to wait until cd36 since his "research" today suggest a "normal" cycle can be up to 35 days. Totally ignored my statements about my average cycle length over 27 cycles being 27 days and no cycle over 31 days. Wonder if I might just sneak a test in one day when he's at work...


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine - Enjoy the final push and then a WELL deserved vacation. (And whether it's through meds, iui or ivf, I'd consider it an honor to go through the process with you.)

Talked to my doc today, we're on track to start iui in September. I agreed to sub during the time I'd need to do it this go around. It will give us time to make sure we can cover it without freaking out over our budget. I picked up a side job at my old school doing files for the accreditation cycle. Doesn't pay anywhere near my old per hour, but it's a little extra income. Plus my university class will be starting soon. I'm prepping for that tonight. Another couple grand for this adjunct. Every little bit counts.

Newbie - I hope it stays away entirely. AFM, CD1.


----------



## newbie2013

Mixed emotions. Happy with a 31 day cycle, but could have done without my body playing tricks on me. I knew it was too good to be true. Cd1.


----------



## ProfWife

:-/ 

I went in for my baseline check to get approved for my new round of meds. Tech said my lining looked abnormally thick - especially since I reported having a REALLY heavy first day compared to the last 3 months (where I probably only needed a pad for like a day and a half). So, they made me do a pregnancy blood draw. They FINALLY called - negative. I figured as much. The nurse calling sounded so happy on the phone when I answered, I actually allowed myself to get my hopes up. Oh well. I figured as much.

They got my appointment straightened out (the girl accidentally put me on CD9 rather than CD10 for my follicle check). So...next Saturday I'll go in to see if I've got any follicles sprouting. 

In the meantime, I've got a routine to choreograph, an exercise routine to get back into, a university class to start prepping for, a new Scantron replacement to test out for the school and "permanent files" to deal with for the school. Yeah...I quit my full-time job...remember?! 

OH! And my replacement just let the new department chair know she's about 2.5 months pregnant. She got pregnant almost immediately after finding out she had my job...due in Feb. I like her so much, though, I'm a bit jealous but hardly upset. She told the chair that she was afraid to tell me because she knows I left school in order to focus more on reducing stress and being healthy in order to end our struggle to conceive. She's such a sweet girl...and a great mommy to the 2 year old they have already. 

Anyway...woo...there we are for today.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: to you both, newbie and ProfWife. 

I feel you on the crazy busy despite intentionally taking things off your plate, ProfWife! We've been preparing our guest house for my uncle to stay with us for a bit (he's moving to the area and using it as a launch pad until he finds steady work and saves up enough for a new place of his own), and wrapping the summer stuff with work and creating a lag necessary to travel for fun without guilt. 

In other news, I am a new found fan of a website that caters to sizes 12-28 (I'm of the 16/18 variety). For the first time in my life I bought a swimsuit that I don't feel fat wearing. Got it in the mail yesterday, got brave enough to try it on this morning and there's security on top, but there's so much cleavage no one will even notice my stomach (tactfully hidden by ruching in the fabric. I'm going to the beach and my husband is most excited about seeing me in a swimsuit, which is surreal. :) 

Happy Saturday, to all! 

Hopeful... how are you ma'am???


----------



## ProfWife

Love it! I finally got a suit I'm happy with, too. It's a two piece (I HATE the issues with trying to use the bathroom in one pieces), but covers everything still. (I'm of the size 10 variety...but I'm short, too.) It felt nice to be able to go to the beach and not try to hide everything. 

Have fun at the beach!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I am just under 3 weeks until we leave, but swimsuits were on the list of things I didn't want to leave for the last moment!


----------



## newbie2013

Checking in on you all. How are you? 

All is good with me. Taking this cycle off as dh didn't do the computerised SA before it was too late in the cycle but I'm ok with that. Actually, at this point I'd be ok with taking every cycle off! Except there would be no baby at the end... 

We came away to the beach for a couple of days, which as been nice. I only got into my swimmers once because I felt rather uncomfortable being the only foreigner at the pool - felt every single pair of eyes on me (I'm what you could call "glow-in-the-dark-white", as opposed to the locals' dark olive skin tone - I stand out). It has been nice, though. Planning a seafood feast for lunch before going home to get ready for the start of year chaos at work next week. Summer holidays are almost over!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh newbie, the best part of going swimming on vacation is none of those people will ever likely see you again! Do what makes you happy and don't worry about how pale you are (this is coming from another glow-in-the-dark white girl - literally, I have made this comment more than once in my life!) 

I broke out the OPKs, despite the cyst from last cycle this cycle started by itself and I've had a lot of signs of impending ovulation, so I don't think the cyst is preventing anything from happening. I have to imagine the fact it's only CD 13 means dropping my thyroid meds has to be helping, considering my last two FSH cycles I didn't ovulate until CD 21 and 23. I will make sure our bases our covered, if I do ovulate on my own; however, I'm not holding my breath and expecting this to work without meds and intervention (though we'd be thrilled if that happened). 

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## newbie2013

Haha! Good to know I'm not alone! My friend (who I love dearly) affectionately refers to me as snowflake... Sigh. 

Hope everything keeps going the right way for you! Good luck this cycle.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm one of the palest Floridians you'll ever see! One of the many reasons I wear jeans all the time.

I'm going in for a follicle scan tomorrow morning at 8:45. From there it's direct to my hometown an hour away for a memorial service for a dear friend/dear friend's dad that died on Monday. Then back home to sleep and prepare for driving the four hours (one way) to go to my great-aunt's funeral on Sunday afternoon. Then driving back home because I'd likely be triggering on Sunday. I'll actually have to figure out how to get to do the shot since I'll be on the road and will need to find a way to keep it refrigerated. Oy.


----------



## momwithbabies

Sounds like you all have been busy. I wish you the best! Any updates?

Back on contract today...where did the summer go?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Nothing here. CD 17 and no positive OPK, only plenty of fertile signs. I think I will probably still eventually ovulate, just could be awhile... 


FX for your cycle ProfWife, I am sorry you have so many losses in the middle of trying to get this going. 


@momwithbabies: the fall is my break from teaching, so I am about to start my "summer vacation" :)


How are things, newbie?


----------



## ProfWife

Oh my guys...oh my...

So, Saturday's follicle scan (CD10)...

Tech I've never seen before. I got prepped and started the scan. They normally measure lining first then go to the ovaries. Her comment was, "You did bring your uterus, right?" Red flag! Then she couldn't find my left ovary for 2-3 minutes and measured my lining only because she "happened to run across it." She giggled. I was appalled. Since I had the memorial service, I didn't fight it. I needed to go.

I only had one follicle this month (I normally get 2, but we lowered my dexamethasone dose due to anxiety). It was measured to be a 13. Nurse called with my estrogen results - 117. That's what I normally get when mature. So, I asked for a secondary scan rather than just triggering on Wednesday as the doctor had indicated. They agreed to it.

Fast forward to Tuesday (CD12)...

MY FAVORITE tech comes out to get me. Thrilled - and I told her so! I get prepped...lining at 11. Follicle at 25!!!!! It grew 12mm in 3 days. That's unusual as it's normally only 1-2mm per day in my doctor's experience. Nurse showed me how the follicle is actually showing the edges of a disintegrating follicle (meaning imminent ovulation). Estradiol was 107 (dropping). Doc said I was to trigger that night, that we caught it in time.

Wednesday (today) would have been too late and would have wasted a $100 Ovidrel trigger. I'm just SO glad I went with my gut on that and asked for the second check.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@mummy2o I'm sorry to hear that you had another loss since we heard from you. :hugs: I hope you are blessed with a baby very soon.

@newbie2013 :thumbup: for the quickie in your SIL's living room. You're brave! I'm sorry that af came. I'm glad you had a chance to get away for a while. Maybe you are like a snowflake. Not just because of your skin but because you are special and unique. All of you ladies are amazing individuals! :friends:

@ClandestineTX I'm sorry about the breakdowns you had in July. I understand that times definitely get harder around certain dates and times. Last cycle was a little tough for me since it was cycle 10 and that's when I got pregnant last time. It didn't happen (yes, I knew it wasn't like a certain science or guarantee for that month) but I REALLY wished it was. I hope they get your thyroid issues stabilized. I'm really considering getting the full thyroid panel ran in a couple months if I don't get pregnant because I'm a bit concerned that it could be an issue. My doctor didn't seem concerned, but I'm not sure. I'm glad the RE is hopeful and seems to think that the FSH/IUI is all you will need! Enjoy yourself and that swimsuit!

@momwithbabies I feel like this summer has gone by so quickly. My husband was sick for about a month so that seemed to make the time pass. I can't believe we are almost back to fall.

@ProfWife I'm sorry you had to have that conversation with your in laws. I'm glad (not in the traditional sense, just glad she could support you) that she can relate which might make it easier. I love your new plan. My fingers are completely crossed for you. :hugs: for the news on your replacement. You do sound busy! You did quit the full-time job, right? I'm the same way. What a crazy tech at the office. I'm glad you went with your gut on that! Fingers crossed!


AFM As far as the swimsuits and such, my husband was referred to as Casper before. I'm just as pale as him, but I think the guys were too nice to say it about me. ;) I haven't been anywhere in a swimsuit in many years. I do feel like I could be more confident now that I've lost the weight, but I still think I'd feel a bit uncomfortable. I'm in the TWW. I hope this one has a different result at the end of it. Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks, Hopeful. Yes...I did...what's funny is that some of these things I might have been doing (except the subbing) when I was teaching full-time. So, the time I'm spending there now would be just as full. But now there are days like today - - - I took the day off to do laundry, grocery shopping, cleaning, etc. It's so nice to choose when I go in and when I don't. :-D

The first day back with the kids was great - - - they were both shocked and happy to see me. I was able to open the school year with this group twice, once as sophomores, once as seniors. And this was a group I loved dearly.

Well, I guess I'd better get to the housework I took today off to do! ;-)

Hopeful - praying you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies, I miss your company. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## ProfWife

Prayer Needed - We have our first of three iui's scheduled for Wednesday morning, 11:15 EST. I'd love anyone who would to pray for us or send us good thoughts as we go through this. I'd love for one of the first two to work rather than the third (hubs will be out of the country and so I'd be alone). 

Thanks!


----------



## newbie2013

You are always In my prayers. Good luck for Wednesday.


----------



## ALiKO

good luck prowife! definitely praying for you :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Best of luck for you profwife


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks everyone. I'm nervous and excited. All my numbers looked good on paper. Let's see what this does!

(Follicle 23.5 day of trigger, lining 9.9, E2 - 179 while on Femara)

All things making us optimistic so far. Praying for hubs to have good numbers tomorrow morning!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 How are you?

@kksy9b Good luck with your upcoming race! 

@ProfWife I'm sending my thoughts, prayers, and everything to you. I am so hopeful that this is the time. I'll be thinking of you and waiting to hear how it goes. I'm so excited!


How's everyone doing? Summer is winding down, although you wouldn't have guessed it with the hot weather we had this last week. I always like this time of year for the holidays and the changing season. But I'm not looking forward to the winter snows. I hope everyone is doing great. :friends:


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you Hopeful! I'm a bit nervous for it but am also really excited! A friend offered to run it with me so it will be nice to ha e a buddy. How are you doing?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Not a whole lot going on here. Just got new thyroid labs drawn this morning, should have the results in a few days (maybe early next week). Think we are going to go back to Femara/ TI for the next three months, versus FSH/ IUI. I just don't think we've gotten any benefit for the extra expense and it really seems the bigger issue was all my non-reproductive hormones being just a little off. Hoping things have stabilized (I actually feel really good, even though I'm on the lowest amount of meds in a long time) - FX my labs agree. 

AND HUGE FX for ProfWife!


----------



## ProfWife

It would be so great if you got back some great results that showed your thyroid is functioning perfectly now.

IUI was done this morning. Very little cramping. Our counts weren't quite what we were hoping for.

Post-Wash (no spin down, just washing)
17 million, 54% slow motility, 23% normal morphology (that was lower than the 30% preferred, but it's the same as his last SA)

We're under orders to BD tonight and tomorrow morning, just in case.

I'm hoping that this was enough.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think I read anything above 1 million post-wash can get it done, but over 10 million is preferred. I don't think that is as bad as you think it is, we all know it only takes 1!


----------



## ProfWife

Very true. We're hoping that removing half their journey will get one to figure out where the egg is.

I was joking with my husband that his boys may be as directionally challenged as he is sometimes. ;-)


----------



## momwithbabies

So excited for you ProWife!!! I'm praying and hoping this works!

Clande: I'm glad you're feeling better. And I hope the tests show good news. 

Hi, everyone! Hope you are all happy and well. I've been sick with allergies or something. Last night, I took some pills and crashed at 7:30, lol!


----------



## ClandestineTX

ProfWife said:


> Very true. We're hoping that removing half their journey will get one to figure out where the egg is.
> 
> I was joking with my husband that his boys may be as directionally challenged as he is sometimes. ;-)

That is HILARIOUS. I hope that's all they needed! 

AFM... I'm on day two of Femara. We decided to avoid the RE/ FSH/ IUI business for a few months and clear out my stock of Femara. For us, given that ovulation is my big issue - it doesn't make sense to pay more money for injections, when I had a better response on Femara. KMFX and moving on. After 3 months of this, we will consider going back to RE for either more IUI or just bite the bullet and try IVF.


----------



## pathos

Oh profwife, fx fx fx.... so exciting.


----------



## ProfWife

We're one week post-iui today. Negative test this morning (that's "good" as it means the trigger is out of my system - a pregnancy positive would be SO unlikely right now). 

Last time I had a chemical it was at 9dpo. So, that would be Friday. We're going to be with his parents this weekend...so there's a chance I may get a positive while we're there. Fingers crossed and prayers sent!

Clande - any updates on your thyroid labs?


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you, ProfWife! Please keep us posted! 

I just got my labs back last night - all thyroid things are totally normal except one of the two antibodies is just barely above the normal range (and not much that can be done about that). And today is my last (CD 7) Femara dose, so KMFX for a timely ovulation. My previous (unmedicated) cycle was 50 friggin' days, so I would greatly appreciate any ovulation that is < CD 37.


----------



## ProfWife

Congrats on stable labs! That has to mean you're physically feeling a bit better with things more balanced. Thyroid issues are awful! 

With femara, I normally O a little earlier.

Out of curiousity, have they ever pulled labs for your DHEAS? I know you're in a fairly high-stress job. Mine was higher than the doc likes to see for conception. He put me on dexamethasone about a year ago now. Pulled my numbers down and kept them down within a few weeks. Added bonus is it boosts the effectiveness of letrozole in some women. Something worth looking into. ;-)


----------



## ClandestineTX

They have (part of routine panel drawn quarterly) and it's always been fine for my age bracket. The Femara was perfectly effective in terms of ovulation, it's what I used when I was pregnant last year, it just didn't take and then all my other hormones starting working again (so I ended up over medicated in several ways) and every time we moved one medication, other things had to change. Thankfully, all stable now and on the least amount of medication I've been on in 2 years. Hoping Femara works again, and if it doesn't by the Nov. cycle, will consider other options.


----------



## ProfWife

Always good to know your personal limits. So glad it seems your hormones are finally balancing out.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@kksy9b Good luck! Let us know how it goes. 

@ClandestineTX I'm glad you're feeling better. That's one of the most important things! I like your plan. I hope you ovulate soon and don't have to wait for a long cycle this time. Fingers crossed for a strong ovulation and a BFP!

@ProfWife Fingers crossed!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!

@momwithbabies I hope you are feeling better now. That's the worst thing about this time of year. I'm hoping we can avoid getting sick (at least the stomach flu) this year since my husband was randomly sick back in the summer. Feel better!


AFM I'm good. We just celebrated my pup's 5th birthday! It's so crazy to think of a time without her. Fall is easing in here, although we still had a really hot day last week. A lot of our fall TV shows start back this week. I'm looking forward to some of them, but I hate the schedule of it all. It's the same for the time shifting and it getting dark earlier. Are any of you waiting for shows to come back? We're thinking of saving some of them to watch later on Netflix.


----------



## newbie2013

CD1 for me. Knew It was coming as dh and I have had a rough time over the last two months. We hardly dtd this month. I hope dh will get his mental and emotional health sorted out soon around then we can work on the damage this has done to our relationship. Depression and bipolar are so hard. Supporting him is so draining.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Profwife, any updates? Still KMFX for you! 

Oh, newbie, I'm sorry to hear your DH is still struggling. I can't imagine that either bipolar depression and infertility do anything other than make the other worse. FX for peace in your home. 

@Hopeful: ours is barely 3. I can't even imagine life without him now! And we have cats, too, who I love dearly, but the pup is just different in some ways. Like they make you love them more somehow.

AFM... CD 11 (I think) all signs look promising for a far more timely ovulation. Just keeping our fingers crossed and our bases covered, this way if it doesn't work out by Nov. we know it wasn't for a lack of effort.


----------



## ProfWife

Well...the bad news is I've been told to discontinue my dexamethasone....

Because today's beta was 93.9!!! I knew over the weekend, but we waited until the word showed up on our digital. We were in town with hubby's parents. This will be their first grandchild. So, we told them. I had beta #1 drawn this morning. Beta #2 will be on Thursday with a progesterone check. If the numbers are progressing properly, we'll get scheduled for our first ultrasound with our RE (normally at 6 or 7 weeks). 

I haven't told my family yet. I pushed hard to do a get together this weekend. One of my nephews has a birthday, and my parents were out of town on my mother's birthday. So, we're doing a "two-fer" party (as they think). But I'm planning of giving each of my sisters a candle from Yankee called "Baby Blanket" with a card congratulating them on being aunts again. I'm not sure what I'm going to do for my parents yet. I volunteered to make the cake. I'm doing a vanilla that I'm going to do pink and blue swirls on with funfetti icing. 

Yeah...I'm a little excited. I know it's early still and a lot can happen in the next 38 weeks. But I'm just ready for a little happiness in this darkness of infertility. I'm in shock, but excited. 

Praying for everyone in this thread. Being one of the long-term ladies...I know the struggle. I keep hoping we'll all get to make a post like this in the near future.


----------



## kksy9b

Oh my goodness!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: After I read your second sentence, my heart stopped!!! OMG!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## mummy2o

Congratulations ProfWife.


----------



## newbie2013

Yay! Such great news! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I'm sorry about your husband. I know it must be hard on both of you. I hope he gets it all sorted soon. Will he see someone to talk about it? 

@ClandestineTX It's like the dogs want you to love them more. :) They definitely like more attention. Fingers crossed for early ovulation!

@ProfWife Okay-so I saw your positives marked on the mymonthlycycles chart (I still log in there occasionally) and I rushed here to read what you said! I am SOOOOO excited for you! I can't wait to follow your pregnancy. Keep us updated and let me know if/when you want me to add you to the pregnancy thread.

Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

YAY!!! ProfWife!!! FX for tomorrow's beta, what DPO was the first one? Anything >50 on 14 DPO is a super good sign, so 90-something by the time they are checking is absolutely wonderful! 

FINALLY, BTW, because we are so overdue for a BFP on this thread. 
Now if the rest of us LTTCers can jump on that train! 

AFM... CD 13. My OPKs have been almost stark white negatives until this morning, not positive yet, but about halfway there. And I've had super CM for 2-3 days and woke up feeling like my ovaries are swollen, so still KMFX this is a normal length cycle with a legit chance of a BFP. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ProfWife

Clande - that's a good sign (I hated the marble-y feeling of swollen ovaries).

I was only 13dpo when I tested at 93.9. When I go in tomorrow, I'll be 15dpo. 

I think I had my first glimpse of morning sickness (today begins "week 5" by lmp, week 3 by ovulation date). Just a little nausea. I'm glad I'm home for another few hours before I have to head out to the school and teach a flag routine.

@Hopeful - I forgot you were over there, too! Do you still post your chart?

Thanks for the encouragement everyone. Praying tomorrow's test goes well so we can move past the first milestone and then wait for the next one (early ultrasound #1 with the RE).


----------



## kksy9b

Such a great sign with a high beta so early! Thinking of you and wishing you the best with your next beta draw. Nausea is a great sign that your LO is snuggling in there nice and tight! I found that always having a small snack on hand (fruit, crackers etc) and drinking a lot of water helped ease it some.


----------



## ProfWife

Beta #2 - 210! Progesterone is 32.6. We're scheduled for ultrasound #1 on October 14. It seems so far away.


I want to take a chance to thank everyone in here. You ladies have been rocks for me as we started this journey. I was to the point of giving up so many times, but you talked me back down and walked alongside me. I don't think I could have done this without you all in my corner. I know a lot can still happen, and I'm going to need the counsel of all those who have done this before. Thank you so much for just being you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Those numbers are FABULOUS. KMFX for smooth sailing from here!


----------



## kksy9b

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Gkmk

Congrats profwife, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Sorry for being a silent stalker but it makes me very happy to see the B&B lttc people I know conceive. In the end, it looks like you guys had a sperm and egg meeting issue and not quality issues. You made me feel positive about lttc and iui as 10/2012 is around the time I had started ttc as well.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Quick update here, CD 15, day 2 of +OPK and definite Mittelschmerz a happening. Thank goodness Femara still works, despite the changes to my meds, because if I had another super long cycle, I just don't know what I would do. 

In other news, I got bored at work and decided to check in on friends and family whose posts I elect not to see regularly on Facebook. My cousin, who is about 3 months older than me and has too many issues to post here is due in Feb. with her fourth child. I accepted responsibility for my poor decision making in seeing how people were doing while at work and forgave myself with half a bottle of Moscato. 

Hope you all (especially ProfWife!) are doing well!


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Great numbers profwife! I hope the time until the first scan passes quickly. Fxed for you.

Clande, I know how you feel. I do that kind of thing regularly. I did, however, notice that more of my friends are posting about infertility including a lovely post about why you should think twice about asking couples when they're going to have a baby, or a second one. I'll try to find it.

Afm, our long weekend by the beach was called off early because my husband's uncle passed away. Dh drive almost 1000km (don't know how many miles that is) in two days on terrible coastal roads. He wouldn't let me drive. I was hoping we'd have time to relax and start discussions about what happened when he had his really bad period there almost a month ago. Unfortunately there are still things we need to work out and his uncle's passing won't help his mental state. He feel guilty about not spending more time with his uncle before he died. I almost feel like our relationship is in a holding pattern, just going through the motions while we wait for dh to feel better. wow - what a downer... sorry. I'll try to be more positive next time. 

And just to sandwich this post:

Great news about your + opk Clande! Can't wait to hear how you progress profwife!


----------



## ProfWife

Gkmk - our doc had advised that we skip iui and go straight to ivf. He was convinced that an iui wouldn't boost our chances enough to account for the cost of 3-4 of them only to then do ivf since both are out of pocket for us. 

I didn't feel right just going straight to ivf...so we agreed to do a few...apparently that was all it needed!


Clandestine - I hope your positive opk leads to another positive test in a few weeks!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Newbie: I hope you and DH have a break from all this soon, does feel like one thing after another sometimes. 

ProfWife: Hope you are passing the time well! How are you feeling? 

We did a 5k yesterday and are lazily recovering today. Not sure if my abdominal discomfort is leftover from ovulation or angry lower abs! Trying to stay busy this TWW, especially because after this cycle, we are officially at the 3 year mark, which is just depressing.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wow prowife!!! Such lovely news. I'm at 39 weeks now and must say that first scan was a strange wait with a mixture of being nervous and excited! Hope it goes fast for you. Hope it's this start of a bundle Bfps on this thread. 

I did 3 iuis before 3 ivfs. ( one fresh two frozen) I'm still glad I did the iuis as I learnt a lot about my cycles and what medication would work. Also the iuis prepared me mentally for ivf as it wasn't a huge step after the iuis. 

Totally understand the mental health issues. Infertility alongside is a terrible mix. Me and my husband separated for two months of my pregnancy, he's back home and we are trying to move forward and have a fresh start but it's still difficult. 

Here's to more excitement on this thread xxx


----------



## ProfWife

Found my distraction. Dad's in the icu on a resirator, sedated, with a severe form of pneumonia. We're awaiting test results. I had to hold my mom while they resuscitated him yesterday afternoon. We thought he was gone....just quit breathing during transport to icu from telemetry. They got him back withing 5 minutes, but it felt like an eternity. She was so distraught asking me what she was going to do without him. I've never seen her like that before. Broke my heart. 

Prayers for a fast response to the mess so we can extubate him would be great....and for rest for me, my sisters and my mom.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, no! KMFX for an accurate assessment and treatment for him! [Dear Universe, this is NOT what I meant by "I hope you are passing the time well." XOXO]


----------



## ProfWife

He's stable. They're doing a bronchioscope in the morning to help pull the infection out. Then it will be slowly waking him and hoping they can extubate without complications. We'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopeful2014

I've had a couple of months of ups and downs. We found out we were pregnant in August. I was so excited, but unsure of how to handle it and discuss it with others until everything was confirmed. All was going well until last Friday (9 weeks, 1 day). I noticed some brown spotting. We already had a planned early ultrasound for that day so we went in assuming the worst. The baby stopped growing at 8 weeks, 2 days. Of course you can imagine our grief. The women were upset at the office because they remember us and our struggle. They suggested a d&c so I didn't have to pass it naturally. However, it all started on Sunday morning. The d&c was scheduled for today, but they gave me an ultrasound to see if anything was left. Luckily my body passed everything and I didn't have to have the procedure. I go back in a week to discuss and have a follow up appointment. We're coping. We knew the risks and planned in case later issues popped up, but we also knew that this was possible as it's common. We'll take a few months off to let me heal and then see where we will go from there. I imagine we'll try again, but it's getting pretty hard because we don't know what to expect next. I know this is common and everything, but it's so much more tragic after what had already happened. We're looking forward to having an easier end of the year, celebrating the holidays, and participating in other aspects of life that we have slightly put on hold due to all the ttc things. I'll still be here to cheer on all of you. Let's hope the universe has bigger and better plans for all of us.


----------



## newbie2013

Praying for you both profwife and hopeful. Sending you hugs from afar in these difficult times. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Oh hopeful, my heart goes out to you and your husband. It is an unimaginable loss after all you have been through. I pray you and your husband find peace and clarity during this time.


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: Praying for your dad. Also praying for God to give you and your family strength during this time.

Hopeful: I am so sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking, especially knowing what you have gone through already. I'm praying for you.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: Hopeful. I think you sound like you are trying the best you can to keep a clear head about all this (and it's hard). We are always here if you need to vent.


----------



## ProfWife

Hopeful - I am SO sorry. That's one of my fears. You are one of the strongest women I've ever met. :hugs:


Update: Dad was extubed today, breathing on his own. Blood pressure is high, kidney function is reduced (possibly doing dialysis to support those), and the infection is still there but it is clearing. Not out of the woods, but he's able to speak, laugh, recognize all of us, and make some good sense. :)


----------



## newbie2013

Good news profwife. I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## momwithbabies

Yes, I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry to hear hopeful :-( Im hoping for happier times ahead.

Glad dad is doing better prowife x


----------



## athena87

It's been a long time since I've been on here. Just wanted to stop in and say hi, baby boy just turned 1 last month and we've decided to start ttc #2. I'm terrified it will take as long as he did or longer, but I also know that I am blessed to have my baby boy, so I'm trying to keep that in mind. I've missed all of you ladies, hope you all are doing well.

Hopeful I'm so sorry for your loss, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## kksy9b

Best of luck Athena! Glad to hear that you are doing well!


----------



## pathos

Profwife :happydance: congrats! I am so so so happy for you. 

Hopeful, =( I am very sorry to hear your loss :angel:. I have no wise words to offer but you are a not a person who needs them. 

Athena, gl with ttc. I cannot believe your baby boy is a year old now- time flies.


----------



## momwithbabies

Athena: Each journey is different. I'm praying your journey for #2 is a breeze. What a sweet boy you've got there! I'm so happy for you!

ProfWife: How is your dad? And how are you?

Hi, everyone. I have been on a TTC break since my miscarriage and looks like I'm not going anywhere. Some issues have come up with my daughter (7) that have been our focus for the last couple of weeks. She hasn't been eating very much and is losing weight. Please keep her in your prayers. She's afraid she will choke on her food. I know that sounds weird, but she's been having anxiety issues ever since she saw me bleeding everywhere with my miscarriage. Plus the added stress of seeing her mommy loaded up into an ambulance...not good. She has always had anxiety to a point, but I believe this triggered these episodes of not eating and other things. Please pray. I'm heartbroken. I don't know what to do. She saw her pediatrician because I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something physical that is keeping her from eating. The doctor thinks it's anxiety, so she will start seeing a therapist soon. It's so sad to see your child hungry, but they can't swallow their food. 

I'm going on and on, but please just pray. I need all of the help possible. You do everything possible to do what's right for your kids and this happens. I feel like our family has been through one thing after the other. I know some of you ladies are feeling the same right now :(


----------



## ProfWife

That is so scary. I've heard of little ones with similar issues. Hopefully she'll have a breakthrough quickly so she can feel confident in herself and her surroundings again. 

I'm tired, exhausted really. I've been driving back and forth from my home to my dad's hospital (1 hour each way) almost every day. He looked like he was going downhill, exhausted and ready to give up the fight (even called me over to tell me he loved me and that I better take care of the baby). But today we had some small improvements. We're praying that he keeps this fight in him and turns the corner soon. Today was day 16 in the hospital. :-/

Our first scan is on Wednesday. Praying we see a little bean in there with a strong heartbeat. I'm terrified it will be an empty sac or that there won't be a heartbeat...6 weeks and 6 days today.


----------



## momwithbabies

Praying for your dad and your scan. That's a lot to think about :( 

My daughter goes back to the doctor tomorrow. I'm praying she's gained a little bit of weight.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies My thoughts are with your daughter. I'm sorry that she was traumatized by your loss and that she is struggling now. I know anxiety can be intensified by other things. I really hope she finds peace and some reassurance. It may not be the same at all, but just in case it can help, I felt an overwhelming amount of worry and anxiety after my loss. Of course it was a major shock for that to happen, but it was also a very close call for me. I was extremely terrified for weeks, and to a lesser extent for months and sometimes now, that something would happen to someone I care about and/or me. She may be afraid that something might happen to you and/or upset that it happened to the baby or even afraid that because this unexpected thing happened that it could mean something unexpected could happen to her. I know you're a great mother and will do everything you can to help her find her strength. I hope it's very soon. :hugs:

@ProfWife I hope you had wonderful news at your scan and that your father is doing better.


How's everyone?


AFM I'll be heading back to the doctor for another hcg draw next week because it was still elevated at my last check. The doctor said there's nothing that suggests that the miscarriage was related to my past issues and that "statistically" my next pregnancy should go full term. We can only hope, right? We also checked my thyroid levels because I've always worried that there might be an issue, but she said they are normal. (ClandestineTX, I may message you to see if you agree with that). We have a preconception meeting with our maternal-fetal specialist at the end of the month to see what he thinks about all of it.


----------



## momwithbabies

Hopeful: Thank you for your kind words of encouragement. My daughter is doing better this week. She starts seeing a therapist next week, so I'm hoping we found a good one. Anxiety is tricky, and it's sad to see someone you love have to struggle through it. I'm hoping the therapist will help. I think she is going through exactly what you described. The other day, she totally freaked out because a bug got on her in the car. Her screaming and terror were so bad, my husband had to pull into a parking lot and take her out of the car. We stood outside the car for about 30 minutes pleading for her to get back in it so we could go home. She was that terrified of a little bug. She's never done that before. 

I'm sorry those levels aren't back to normal. It took mine a long time, I know. I remember feeling frustrated. It's not fair everything you've been through, but I'm hoping the preconception meeting goes well. I hope those thyroid levels were as okay as they said they were.


----------



## newbie2013

Momwithbabies, I hope your daughter's anxiety improves.

Hopeful, I hope your meeting goes well next week.

Profwife, any news? 

Claude, how are you? 

I'm okay. Great, actually, in terms of cycle days - on 29 right now, which is great for me. Dh is slowly getting better and he's off to London this weekend even though he's terrified about how he'll cope with travelling alone. He's at his doc right now, so I hope she's giving him some coping strategies.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Hopeful: send me your thyroid levels, especially TSH and free T3 and free T4!

@Newbie: things sound calmer from your post, I hope things actually are and that life starts moving for you soon.

AFM... last cycle (first back on Femara) was totally normal, 28-days with ovulation on day 15. I had some questionable line action on 10/11 DPO (like there was a faint line, no question about it PM of 10 DPO, then 4 different tests over 2 days that got darker from test 1 to 2, then dropped off on tests 3 and 4 - I test every 12 hours when something is up), so back to totally negative by 12 DPO. I hate to say that's better than anything I've had in quite a while, but it is. Now CD 10 of subsequent cycle, hoping to get this ovulation thing out of the way by Friday of this coming week. My thyroid and cortisol levels are holding steady in optimal range with only one medication on board. So we are just sticking with Femara for now, trying to live as normal life as possible in the meantime. I think it's super weird that I seem to do better on Femara than on the FSH injections - but not complaining. I much prefer to take care of this as much in the privacy of my own home as possible. I hope we can get one that really sticks around (not like that other one from last year that wasn't viable from the start), before I feel desperate enough to try IVF. I think I'm over the idea of IUIs. If I am going to go through all that monitoring, I want much better odds. 

And FX for ProfWife. I try to be super chill, but I am inherently a worrier. I very much hope everything is OK.


----------



## ProfWife

Sorry I went MIA. I was spending almost every day with my dad at the hospital recently. I was forced to take a day off by my mom (like she can talk, she's left his side for a shower 3-4 times in 3 weeks). I woke up with congestion; so, I would have had to stay away anyway. Even a common cold could put him back to pneumonia.

Dad is improving. We're down to about 4 liters oxygen in his nasal cannula (he was as high as 15 on the mask a few days ago). He's doing pretty well. He's lost over 15lbs since he was admitted 3 weeks ago, but we're slowly getting him to eat again. He's not able to feed himself yet (too weak), but we're working on that with some physical therapy. Last night he asked me to turn on a football game for him. So, we definitely are rounding a corner. We just need to get his stamina up.

As for us, we had our first ultrasound on the 14th and saw a 1 cm fetal pole and a little heart cranking away. We were able to hear the heartbeat - 150bpm. I cried so hard. I keep watching the video my husband took. I've been feeling sort of blech lately. I'm hungry but almost nothing sounds good...but if I don't find something to eat, then I get nauseated. Lots of food aversions - to the point of making me gag. I haven't done a whole lot of cooking since I've been going back and forth with my dad. I'm hoping that will all calm down soon. Stress does weird things to us. So, I'm hoping reducing stress levels now that Dad seems to be recovering will help everything normalize again.


Hope everyone's upcoming appointments go well. Thinking of you all.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Glad everything with your dad is improving and great news about your scan!


----------



## athena87

Congrats prowife I'm so happy for you and glad your dad is improving!

Momwithbabies that is so scary. I hope counseling will help her cope. It's not the same but after dh's brother passed I had a few different issues. One being actually seeing the spot where he passed, I still sometimes find it hard to walk through there without imagining it. The second was I was terrified something would happen to someone else close to me, especially dh. I still have flashes of it sometimes.

Clande hope you get a sticky bean very soon!

Hopeful hope you are doing well. I hope everything is figured out and you get your sticky bean!

Afm got a positive opk earlier so here's to hoping I ov on my own!


----------



## ProfWife

Yay for a positive opk! Get to work! ;-)

I was banned from the hospital today. I've been sick since Sunday, and Dad can't afford a virus on top of his pneumonia. By the way, we FINALLY have a name for what he had/has - - - - Psittacosis. So, he's now on an official medication for it. Since they're declining rehab, physical therapy has been asked to up their intensity as he has to be able to walk on his own power (with a walker is fine) before they'll discharge him. Today he did three laps around his hospital room with the therapist and his walker. He has yet to venture to the hallway - maybe tomorrow.

So, as for me, I have been sitting around smelling my Vicks vaporizer, crocheting and napping. Right now I'm not even up to making dinner...how sad for my poor hubs who has been working all day. He'll have to settle for soup and veggies...that's about all I can handle today.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@momwithbabies My thoughts are with your whole family. I know all of you are feeling the loss and I know that it will be hard in the coming weeks. Remember that we are here for you. 

@newbie2013 I'm glad your dh is getting better and I hope that traveling wasn't so hard on him. 

@ClandestineTX I'll send my levels as soon as I finish writing. Thanks for looking at them! I know they are "normal" per the reference ranges, but I just want to make sure we are not missing something and to see if I should push harder when I go to the meeting with the specialist. YAY for an earlier ovulation and a normal cycle! I'm sorry about the fading tests. I really hope this new plan leads to a strong line and ultimately a beautiful baby.

@ProfWife Congrats on a wonderful scan! I'm glad your dad is doing better.

@athena87 Good luck.


Are any of you watching Scream Queens? It's so funny and a true guilty pleasure. Speaking of it, do you have any plans/events/costumes/shows/movies that you're looking forward to for Halloween?


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ProfWife: I hope your cold clears soon! 

@Hopeful: I am actually going to a haunted house with my husband and youngest cousin (turning 19) on Friday for his birthday. We have kind of adopted him (after kind of adopting my older brother and then one of his friends). We use the back yard house as a place of refuge for people who are trying to get their shit together. My karma must be some shade of golden at this point and I'm not one to think of myself as a nice person, but I think I am nicer than I give myself credit for being. 

I am very much on the same team as Hopeful in terms of trying to focus on myself and my health and my life. I have started crafting classes this week, think my hiatus from my second job may become permanent, as I am ever so slowing getting back into my life. 

I also had a blazing +OPK this morning (followed by base coverage), so definitely sold on sticking with Femara at least for now. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## pathos

<3 yay for the heart beat!

i love autumn and i love and love crocheting in autumn... but holy baby snots are dominating our lives lately :cry: le sigh.

gl with all those +opks


----------



## ProfWife

Hope those +OPKs lead to more positives in the future!

BTW- DAD IS HOME!! He's doing very, very well. Now we're just hoping everyone has an excellent night's sleep in their own beds tonight. Home Healthcare picks up with them tomorrow (nurses, occupational and physical therapy). We are so thankful that once again he's proven he's stronger than his adversity and that his will to be strong again outweighed his exhaustion. I haven't seen him so happy and comfortable. I'm so relieved!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I am happy that your dad is OK, ProfWife! 

KMFX here for something this round, but not holding my breath (as usual). 
Did go out to a fun haunted house last night, at least!


----------



## ProfWife

I used to love haunted houses...can't handle them anymore, sadly. My nerves get frazzled too quickly. My sister and brother-in-law go to Halloween Horror Nights every year...I don't even like the commercials or signs on the road!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Glad dad is doing better prowife. I found any stress made my sickness worse. I found nibbling on dried crackers helped and avoiding lots of smells. 

Finally after joining this thread I have my baby girl in my arms today. She was born on Monday weighing 9 pounds 4 ounces. Over the moon. Can't believe it was four years ago when we decided to have a baby and it's certainly been a journey. We are both happy and well. 

Good luck and best wishes to everybody on this thread. I'll continue to nosey in on you all and keep up dates as I'm always thinking of you ladies xx


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations, Lazy! Enjoy the moments while she's still little. Glad to hear you're doing well!


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats lazy! So happy for you.


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations lazydaisys! Enjoy all those newborn snuggles with your sweet little girl


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats Lazydaisys! Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## pathos

congratulations lazydaisys! :baby:


----------



## momwithbabies

Congratulations! Please take care and enjoy that sweet baby! What a blessing!


----------



## athena87

Congrats lazydaisys, enjoy, it goes by so quickly.

I got a bfp this cycle at 15 dpo, but sadly it ended up being a chemical:cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ProfWife

Athena - so sorry...hate those. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: so sorry athena


----------



## newbie2013

Hi ladies, 

CD27 and no spotting yet. Dh finally did the computer assisted sa and got the results. I made an appointment with the doctor for tomorrow to work out what the next step is for us. The results were on but not great. Everything was good except progressive motility, which was just lower than the WHO recommendations. How do you increase motility? 

How's everyone? Where are you at with cycles/treatment?


----------



## ProfWife

My hubs ended up trying CoQ10 and one of the fertility vitamins. Granted, even with our iui, there wasn't a great motility - barely above the threshold. Worked though. Even slow progression is progress!


----------



## ClandestineTX

newbie2013 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> CD27 and no spotting yet. Dh finally did the computer assisted sa and got the results. I made an appointment with the doctor for tomorrow to work out what the next step is for us. The results were on but not great. Everything was good except progressive motility, which was just lower than the WHO recommendations. How do you increase motility?
> 
> How's everyone? Where are you at with cycles/treatment?

There's a lady I have known on here whose husband had a prescription for Clomid (and it worked, she's due next month). 

I'm CD 11, thankfully too busy with work and visiting family to care too much about waiting for ovulation. I think my body is still wonky from the medication issues at the end of the summer, so not getting too optimistic until I'm sure all that is settled.


----------



## ProfWife

I've heard of men being on clomid, too (sometimes at the same time as the wife...which I'm sure must be interesting). I've heard good things from that as well. 

Clande - I'm so glad you're getting the chance to visit with friends and family! I'm sure you don't get many chances to do that with your schedule.


----------



## newbie2013

I've heard that too. The doc suggested something else but dh takes so many meds that he doesn't really want to take anything else. I understand that. And besides, the doc said that it is the speed of his swimmers that's the biggest concern and the only way that would work (generally) would be ivf. Even iui would be more or less a waste of time and money. Given that he wants me on a long protocol, we won't be able to start until maybe January or even March because I am going away At Christmas time and dh has a work trip in march. We've got time to consider our options.

Thanks for your support


----------



## ProfWife

For what it's worth - ours said that iui would be a waste as well...but we insisted on trying...and it worked. 

Definitely a lot more controlled with ivf though - you get a lot more information and there's far more they can do with that. 

You've got my support either way you go. Wish it didn't have to be so long a process to get through ivf for you, though.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think the only thing you can do is go with your gut. We did three rounds of FSH/ IUI and nothing to show for it (and I have to keep reminding myself that my other meds went crazy and that's probably not a fair trial). I'm still in no rush to return to the RE, he doesn't think we need more than FSH/ IUI and I can't help but believe that we don't even need that much as ovulation and my wonky hormones are the only identifiable problems. All I can suggest is make a decision that feels right to you - whatever that may be!


----------



## newbie2013

O day should be today or tomorrow. Dh has put in a concerted effort this month to try to avoid ivf starting in January. I don't have the heart to remind him that we've been here before. We've had so many months where we've done exactly what we've done this month with no results. I know you never know when It will happen but I have strong doubts that It will happen naturally. Although since I'll be going home for Christmas with my family and be surrounded by delicious wine (the stuff here is horrible and expensive), It would be just my luck!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you newbie! I really hate the frustration and what feels like endless waiting with all this.


----------



## newbie2013

24 day cycle :-( We might have a chance to dtd before I fly to my family for Christmas. O day is likely to be the day I leave. We're still planning for ivf the cycle I get back. hopefully timing will be good for that. 

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I am learning new things - I have picked up a new hobby and learning a new skill at work. I am very much enjoying both of them! 

How's everyone else these days?


----------



## ProfWife

After much wiggling of the probe and giving the baby our first "talking to"...........


:pink: We are officially team pink! :pink:


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations profwife!!!

Glad you are finding new skills to learn Clande!

I'm still stalking this thread and wishing you all the very best :flower:

Things here are going well. We moved earlier in the year and really love our new home. DH is changing jobs early next year and will be traveling quite a bit (1-3 days a week for about a year). It's a great opportunity and in the long run is the right move, but it will definitely be an adjustment. Charles is doing great other than he is behind in language development. He qualifies for a program that sends a speech therapist to our home for an hour a week until he catches up, or age 3. Our therapist is on jury duty right now so I suspect we won't be starting until the new year. I have continued on my weight loss journey and am down a total of 65 pounds since last April (with 50 of it since March of this year). I feel so much better and love all the extra energy. I have about 15 left to lose and am hoping to be done before we start TTC #2 in April/May of next year.

I hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season and that 2016 brings you lots of happiness and joy


----------



## newbie2013

Great to hear from you all. Congrats on team pink. I would like a new hobby... any ideas? Good to hear about your plans for #2 as well.

We're super busy even though I'm on holidays. My SIL, her husband and 5 year old are staying with us so it has been family overload for the last few days. I'm flying out very early Wednesday morning to spend a couple of weeks with my family. It will be my first Christmas with them since my dad died four years ago. It will be hard but I'm looking forward to seeing my niece and nephew. Long flight to get there - 30+ hours of travelling. I'll be exhausted come Christmas eve! All worth it...

Enjoy some family time if you can during this time. Sending virtual hugs all around the world to you.


----------



## athena87

Hey ladies it's been a while. 

Congrats on team pink prowife! How far along are you now? When is your due date?

After 2 chemicals in a row, we got a more solid bfp. Af is due tomorrow. This is today's test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kksy9b

congratulations athena!!!


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats Athena and prof wife!


----------



## ProfWife

Athena! Congratulations! When will you go to the doc for confirmation?

I'm 18w4d today (about to be 18w5d - getting close to midnight). We're due June 1...so we'll see if we actually get a June baby or a May baby. Our anatomy scan is on the 12th - hoping for confirmation of gender since we found out before our official time. :)


----------



## newbie2013

Congrats!


----------



## athena87

Prowife I can't wait to see if your first scan was right.

I scheduled my first appt for January 26. They don't really do blood draws or anything like that unless there is an issue. According to Ovia my due date is September 11 which is 2 days before ds birthday.


----------



## ProfWife

So happy for you!! :)


----------



## momwithbabies

Over the moon for you both! How exciting!!! 

Not much going on around here. Been feeling yucky lately and can't seem to get back to my normal self. Been exhausted, in a blah mood, and feeling overwhelmed in the teaching world at the moment. Also feeling heavy. I'm thinking it's all of the stuff I ate over the holidays. My system needs a cleanse. 

Still having some breakdowns about my miscarriage. It hit me like a brick during the holidays, which makes sense. Grief is a tricky thing to navigate. I don't want to be sad, but I can't help it. My husband and I have been talking more about it, and it's been good. I think he realizes I need to vent still, and he's there for me. Sometimes it's so hard I don't think I can take it, but I cling to my family and faith. I guess that's all you can do.

So, I was glad to send 2015 away!! I want to wish you all a Happy New Year! I'm hoping 2016 will be a year full of good surprises, love, and peace!


----------



## ProfWife

It takes time and never really goes away. My MIL still has grief over the little one they lost between my husband and my brother-in-law. I don't know many women who can just "get over" a miscarriage, whether it was a biochemical at 4-5 weeks or someone who ended up losing their little one before the "viability cut off" (I had a friend go to about 16 weeks then lost her little boy...had to go through labor to deliver him but he wasn't considered a "stillbirth" because he was before viability). 

A loss is a loss.


----------



## momwithbabies

So sad! No, I will never get over it, for sure. It's become a part of who I am. I had a dream last night that I was pregnant. I hate those dreams because they feel so real. 

I need to take a nap for about a week...I'm exhausted! It would improve my mood, for sure. I've been all over the place lately. 

T.G.I.F.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm off to the doctor tonight to get the details of my long protocol ivf. Due to start in about a week. Dh has been keen to go, which is a great change. Keeping positive. Or trying to at least.


----------



## kksy9b

Wonderful news newbie! I wish all the best for you!


----------



## Gkmk

newbie2013 said:


> I'm off to the doctor tonight to get the details of my long protocol ivf. Due to start in about a week. Dh has been keen to go, which is a great change. Keeping positive. Or trying to at least.

Good luck newbie, making up my mind to move to IVF was the difficult step, the actual process of IVF was lot better than I thought, seemed like a breeze compared to my three long years of agonising ttc with unexplained infertility


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks ladies. It was a hard decision for us as well. I'm relieved that Dh is the one pushing for it now. Hopefully the process will be straight forward.


----------



## ProfWife

I hope you'll have a good, clear protocol with a strong success rate behind it.


----------



## RaeChay

Excited for you newbie! Glad that H is on board.


----------



## newbie2013

Thank you! I start on 27th January. Dh freaked out while the doc was explaining the protocol. I don't think he realised the level of meds that I'd be on. I knew. Spent hours researching online! Keep praying for us!


----------



## athena87

Newbie I'm so excited for you. Sending prayers!


----------



## pathos

athena congrats =) h&h 9 --- well 8 months? :flower::baby:
Profwife congrats on team pink :wohoo:
newbie - good luck!


----------



## kksy9b

Newbie- just a few more days! What does your protocol look like?


----------



## newbie2013

Long protocol, so I start down regulation on the 27th and stims probably on the 8th February. Monitoring a few days later. Hopefully egg collection sometime around the 15/16 at a guess. Hoping to do at least one (egg collection or embryo transfer) on a weekend as no one at work knows anything about this and it is extremely unlike me to take days off. Considering telling my boss but I would prefer not to. I don't even want to tell dh's sister who Is staying with us right now. Thankfully they leave on the 26th so I'll get my meds that afternoon. Trying to stay relaxed about it.


----------



## ProfWife

If you do need to tell your boss, you can go with a simple explanation of you having a medical appointment. I rarely told my main admin what kind of medical appointment (as it's none of his business) and it's against the law for them to ask in the US. I told people who I could trust if I needed to at work, but if it was someone who really didn't need to know, I didn't feel compelled to explain.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the great idea and support. I will probably bore all of you with my stressed out, hormonal stories over the next few weeks, so I apologise in advance. I really appreciate knowing that we are all connected and there for each other. Thank you.


----------



## momwithbabies

I agree in not telling boss. If you don't normally take days off, they will realize this is something important. And the less people you tell, the less they are in your business, which you seem like me in that you're pretty private about all of this. 

I'm hoping this goes well for you!!!


----------



## kksy9b

We are here to be a sounding board for you- its definitely not boring! I agree with the others about not telling your boss!

Profwife- how are you feeling?


----------



## ProfWife

Agreed - when you're having those hormonally induced moments, you know there's a safe place on here to get it out. Sometimes, you just need someone to listen.

In my world, frustrated with a husband who takes on far more than he should at any one time (lead on a project, fraternity mentor, hoa president, trying to get on an oversight board at a bank, leadership at church, painting the interior, etc., etc., etc.). He can't seem to say no to anything except me...and I'm just so over him being so exhausted by everything that I can't get any time with me. We just fought for 45 minutes because I'm trying to get him to cut back on things that don't matter so we can focus on trying to get things set up for the baby (I'm going back into the classroom for 8 weeks to cover someone else's maternity leave) as I'm worried I won't have time to get anything done until I'm so pregnant I won't have energy TO get it done...but it doesn't seem to register with him. He just gets pissed, tells me to delay getting things until we get the room ready but doesn't understand what I'm looking at as a timeline without the time or energy to get things done for the next 2 months. 

Looks like I've got the hormonal ravings already going...and I just feel like throwing up right now (I've been sick to my stomach and had a headache all night). I feel like nothing but an inconvenience to his massive plans to make an impact in the world. I don't think he understands that I couldn't care less about the impact he makes out there if the impact he makes at home isn't one that is healthy and thriving...it starts here...not out there...


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Keep trying to communicate with him hun...for now that's all you can do. I hope he will start to hear what you are saying and understand your point of view. To me, it sounds like he is scared and stressed and nervous so is piling on other things to avoid things with the baby. And then when it's brought up, that fear is touched on so he gets defensive..cue argument. My DH and I had a very hard adjustment to being parents. But at the end of the day, you know that you love each other and as long as you keep talking and being honest with one another, it will work out. :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

I know. It's just hard when he talks about all the things he wants to accomplish, but none of them seem to involve us...I don't want to have to explain to our daughter why Daddy never has time to play with her in a few years. He needs to be able to set things aside for the benefit of someone else rather than always thinking that providing is enough...he has more that he can offer than financial or social opportunities...there is so much more to him than that.


----------



## athena87

We had our ultrasound today and baby had a strong hb.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kksy9b

great news athena!


----------



## newbie2013

First day of down regulation injections. First one was fine. Amazing how easy it is to do something that sounds scary when you know what the end result could be... never thought I would be able to inject myself until it was the he only option for potential pregnancy!


----------



## newbie2013

Oh! And great news athena!


----------



## kksy9b

Best of luck newbie!! When is your next appointment?


----------



## ClandestineTX

SO much news here! FX for continued greatness for ProfWife, and for success for newbie and congrats Athena!

AFM... KMFX... had this POAS party this week and a beta of 40 from yesterday (12 DPO). I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## kksy9b

Clande!!! Congratulations!!! FX those beta numbers keep going up and that youbhave your sticky bean!!


----------



## newbie2013

Clande! I'm so hopeful for you. Keep us posted with your updates. 

I'll have a blood test In the 2nd Feb, then start monitoring on the 14th. I'll go for another quick meeting to ask a few questions that I forgot to ask last time. I forgot to write down the questions I needed answered! It's all happening.


----------



## kksy9b

I hope these couple weeks go by quickly for you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks everyone, FX here too!



newbie2013 said:


> Clande! I'm so hopeful for you. Keep us posted with your updates.
> 
> I'll have a blood test In the 2nd Feb, then start monitoring on the 14th. I'll go for another quick meeting to ask a few questions that I forgot to ask last time. I forgot to write down the questions I needed answered! It's all happening.

When we were seeing the RE last summer, I had a small notebook that I wrote down all our questions and kept notes in for ease of access. I took it to every meeting as well, and I didn't use it for anything else!


----------



## Gkmk

Congrats Clandie, very happy for you. It makes my day to see a BnB LTTC bfp


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine! YES!! That's a pretty good beta number for 12dpo! Congratulations! Hoping this little one sticks with you permanently! 

Athena - great news! Congratulations!

Newbie - I felt the same way until getting my Ovidrel. Hoping the next several weeks fly by with amazing results!


----------



## GeargiaPeach

hey yall i was wondering if yall thought up and up digital tests from target were just as reliable as FRER


----------



## ClandestineTX

Getting repeat beta, progesterone, and estradiol tomorrow morning. Got thyroid labs and most of it looks great (I'm positive for anti-thyroid antibodies, but they are actually MUCH lower than they've been for a long time) - forwarded everything to my doc, so just waiting at this point.


----------



## kksy9b

Fingers crossed for you!! Will you get your results back tomorrow or will it take an extra day or two?


----------



## RaeChay

Gkmk said:


> Congrats Clandie, very happy for you. It makes my day to see a BnB LTTC bfp

SO MUCH THIS ^^ Congrats Athena, Clandie, and kmfx for you newbie!

So excited for all of you! I like seeing this board get a second wind. Hoping that Hopeful comes around again too with good news.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@kksy9b: I should have the results in about 24 hours. 

I know how you all feel about a LTTTCer, it's just weird being the one that has the BFP. I think there is still some shock/ denial going on.


----------



## kksy9b

Totally understandable it being a shock! Just take it one day, one milestone at a time. My prayer is that you will have your forever baby in your arms...you deserve this so much after your long struggle :flower:


----------



## newbie2013

That's the great thing about this group - even after almost three years, we're still supporting each other and celebrating each other's successes. I'm one of the original may 2013 folk and I'm so happy we're still going strong through so many stressful times. Looking forward to hearing more news from all.

As for the earlier poster regarding tests - I have no idea. I never bother testing because I know it will be negative. I suggest asking on a thread that's about tests. Good luck.


----------



## gabbygabz

Just dropping by to say a huge congrats to all the familiar names I see with great news of late! I'm still keeping track and cheering you all on!!


----------



## kksy9b

Newbie- totally agree with you. I've been on since may 2013 as well and I've loved following everyone through their journeys. I am so so happy that our LTTCers are seeing their BFPs after so long. I have such high hope for you that it will be your turn next!


----------



## athena87

Clandestine congrats! I'm so happy for you! 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I, too, have been here since the May 2013 start (and the few months before that, when the group name changed each month). It's been such a long road, but glad to be here with such amazingly strong women. 

AFM... yesterday's (14 DPO) beta came back at 104 (up from 40 on 12 DPO), so doc said to get another level next Thursday (21 DPO), but it looks good for now. I expect she will be ordering a scan as soon as the levels get up to 1500-2000, so we'll check them weekly until that happens.


----------



## kksy9b

Amazing news Clande!! I am praying your levels keep rising and that you get to see a healthy bub growing once you get a scan


----------



## ProfWife

That is so exciting to hear!! Can't wait to get more news next week!


----------



## newbie2013

Oooooo.... good improvement Clande. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I won't have any additional updates until Friday of next week (after results of next beta)... so enough about me! What's up with everyone this week? I am super motivated to start working to closing out a handful of long term projects by the end of the summer, so will be working on that and continuing to walk my buns off (coworker kicking my butt on fitbit).


----------



## newbie2013

Not much for me this week. I still have a week to go before my blood test, then starting stims. Injections are going well. I haven't bruised myself yet - lol! I need to get back into classrooms this week to do some more observations and work with my teachers more. Hopefully it will be a great week for us all!


----------



## ProfWife

I'm back full time at my high school. The girl who replaced me is on maternity leave through the last week of March. So, I have picked up the class...it's a sweet deal for the school (they are paying me quite a bit less than I got for my full-time contract...which is mildly irritating considering I'm going to be doing all the same work, grading and planning I did last year - with 20 more students). I am just not required to do athletic gate duty, come in on professional work days, or do the open house afternoon. 

I started with it on Thursday...but I just keep thinking that with all the extra things we're doing around the house, every day covers one more thing or piece of something we need for the baby, which allows us to save more money in the long run. It's all about the mindset. ;-)


----------



## kksy9b

DH is starting a new job Monday so we are just going to be adjusting to his new schedule. I am very eager to get through the transition so we can start trying for baby #2 in march or April!


----------



## momwithbabies

I'm so glad I logged on today. Congratulations, ladies!


----------



## ClandestineTX

So much excitement! 

@newbie: I didn't love the injections, either, but got used to it. When I did the stims over the summer, I could *feel* my ovaries waking up. I took it as a good sign, was more awareness than discomfort. 

@profwife: I would also be counting each work day as additional things to buy! I'm very serious about closing out as many projects as possible and very grateful that the EDD we're looking at is during my slow season at work (fall). 

@kk: FX that the transition is smooth and you have no hurdles for returning to TTC.


----------



## newbie2013

I got overly confident with my injection this morning and gave myself a bruise! I guess I'm not as skilled as I'm thought I was! Hahahaha!


----------



## ProfWife

Oh sweetie...I hate to say it, but it was bound to happen at some point. Ice it if you can...


----------



## ALiKO

hey ladies its been soo long, and boy do i need to update my siggy and photo but im thrilled that i logged in.

i just want to give a big CONGRATULATIONS! to all the ladies who recieved their positives h&h9m to u all! :happydance:

afm im officially back on the ttc train. looking ahead to this cycle with today being cd 1 since last cycle was a bust :dohh:. 

i look forward to seeing everyone's updates :)
cheers! :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

Newbie- sorry about the bruising :hugs: I hope you were able to ice it and get it to feel a bit better

Good to hear for you aliko! Best of luck in your TTC journey! I'll be joining you the end of end month! How is your LO doing?


----------



## ALiKO

kksy9b: hey how's it been!? :) i see we're both getting back on this crazy ttc ride can't wait till you join in! My baby girl Hana is doing great! shes your typical busy body 22 month old. shes talking really well as my husband and i are trying to raise her bi-ligual but she seems to be picking up more japanese over english. how has little mr. charles been doing? he's gotten so big and cute as a button!


----------



## newbie2013

Yes, the bruising is fine. It was only small. I almost screwed up today as well by forgetting to take the air out the injection first. Had to remove the needle and stick myself again! I'm spending most of the time laughing at myself!


----------



## ALiKO

newbie: i would probably screw up so many times if i were to give myself injections thats of course if i get the courage to prod myself in the first place :haha: you are so strong i would of passed the job to hubby and winced at his every movement.


----------



## kksy9b

aliko- that is amazing that she is growing up bi-lingual! What a great asset that will be to her as she grows. Charles is doing well, thanks for asking. He actually isn't talking yet (outside of momma/dada) so we are starting to work with a speech therapist. He understands and communicates, just doesn't verbalize. It's common for boys to be behind in speech so I'm not too concerned. I hope you get your BFP soon!! We've decided to move our date up a month so we are starting in 6 weeks (cycle after next)...it would be awesome if we could be bump buddies again :)

Newbie- i agree with aliko- you are doing an amazing job so far! I don't know if I would be able to do the injections myself and you should be very proud of yourself!

Clande- how are things going for you hun?


----------



## newbie2013

I learnt something when my brother (who was terrified of needles and fainted at the sight of blood) was diagnosed with type 1 (juvenile) diabetes in his 20s. He told me that It was amazing what you could do when your life depended on It. He was testing his blood sugar and Injecting himself several times a Day. Fortunately, my life does not depend on these shots but it is likely that this is the only way I'll be able to get pregnant, so that incentive is enough for me. I have no doubt that if you had a compelling reason, you'd be able to do it as well. Thank god you don't have a reason, though.


----------



## pathos

:happydance::happydance: Clandii, congrats x1000000000 times! Wow! Amazing news. 

athena, congrats on the hb =)

kksy9b and aliko - good look with ttc =) I admire your courage - Lo is around 14 months and I am not sure that I am mentally and physically fit yet ( i secretly want another baby hehe)


----------



## kksy9b

Newbie- I'm sure you're right- I still really admire your courage :) I really really hope that at the end of this journey you have your BFP and later this year get that sweet babe in your arms

Pathos- thanks! I didn't know I was ready until last month when we wound up in the tww and I realized that I really wanted it to be a positive at the end. At 14 months I was in no way or shape ready- my DS didn't start STTN until 16 months and weaned at 17. Until those things happened I couldn't even imagine another one!


----------



## ALiKO

kksy9b: i would not be worried at this point it sounds to me like he's right where he needs to be. my husband in fact according to his parents did not start talking until he was 3 not even so much as a mama or dada. then one day he started to fully talk on his own and his mom told me her and the grandmother began to cry because they thought that they would never hear him speak. now i cant get the guy to shut up! lol :D and hooray for moving your ttc date up #bumpbuddies!

pathos: haha girl i thought the same thing as well like what am i thinking putting myself through this again but then as i'm running around all day trying to keep hana entertained and being completely run down i'm like she needs a friend lol :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

21 DPO beta-hCG = 2204


----------



## gabbygabz

That's amazing Clandestine, congrats!


----------



## newbie2013

Fantastic news! When's your next appointment?

I'm on cd30. Long cycle for me. Anyone else had a long cycle on down regulation? I'm pretty sure af will arrive overnight, though...


----------



## ALiKO

Go Clandie :happydance:!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations clande!! Has it started to sink in yet for you?

Gabby- good to hear from you! Did you just have twins today?? Congratulations, that is amazing!

Aliko- thanks hun, that helped me feel a lot better. I know he will get it one day and we are doing all we can to work with him now. I know I will cry when he starts talking...I just want to hear his sweet little voice say some words! Where are you at in your cycles?

Newbie- I hope AF shows up for you soon!!


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks kksy9b! I actually had them on May 2, 2015 ... so 9 month old twins is officially my excuse for writing the totally wrong birth date!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I never did downregulation, so can't add anything to that. Sorry! I wouldn't worry too much, though! 

I got permission to email my test records to the midwife group practice manager and my regular doc said if they won't see me soon then she could order a scan. I was starting to worry yesterday because I have no symptoms at all past a little hunger a fatigue, cured with eating well and regularly and walking. Waiting for practice to determine if they need any additional testing up front (I literally sent them a prenatal genetics report, blood type, infectious disease panel, and rubella titer results, and then from the past two weeks 3 hCGs, a thyroid panel, and progesterone and estradiol labs). I can't imagine what else they would need at the moment.


----------



## kksy9b

Gabby- its totally a legitmate excuse :):) 

Clande- I didn't I have any symptoms (like MS) kick in until i was nearly 6 weeks along. It comes at different stages for everyone. I think an early scan at 6 weeks+ where you will be able to see the heartbeat would be a great idea for you. I cannot begin to imagine the rollercoaster of emotions you must be going through. Giving yourself something concrete to look at would probably be a great comfort for you :hugs:


----------



## Gkmk

newbie2013 said:


> Fantastic news! When's your next appointment?
> 
> I'm on cd30. Long cycle for me. Anyone else had a long cycle on down regulation? I'm pretty sure af will arrive overnight, though...

Newbie yes it was 3 - 4 days late for me. If you know your ovulation day, af should not be delayed more of than 3 - 4 days.


----------



## Gkmk

ClandestineTX said:


> 21 DPO beta-hCG = 2204

Awesome number Clandie. I had no symptoms until 6 weeks. Looking at your hcg numbers I am sure the baby implanted early so I am sure you will have a very healthy pregnancy.


----------



## ProfWife

Clande - As long as I ate well and regularly, being a little more than normal and super tender breasts were my only "symptoms" (granted, this was also while my dad was in the hospital for a month...so, I was exhausted from that for weeks). Otherwise, I never had anything that would indicate pregnancy except for the missed period, blood tests and ultrasounds until I started getting headaches around weeks 8-10, followed by severe heartburn and eventually showing.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Have appointment for OB nurse next Wednesday, so probably no scan, but will hopefully leave with an idea of when I can get one!


----------



## ClandestineTX

ProfWife said:


> Clande - As long as I ate well and regularly, being a little more than normal and super tender breasts were my only "symptoms" (granted, this was also while my dad was in the hospital for a month...so, I was exhausted from that for weeks). Otherwise, I never had anything that would indicate pregnancy except for the missed period, blood tests and ultrasounds until I started getting headaches around weeks 8-10, followed by severe heartburn and eventually showing.

Thanks, ProfWife! This is really it, except my breasts are only thinking about being sore. I have also found that walking is the most effective thing for battling exhaustion and I do actually eat very well and fairly regimented.


----------



## newbie2013

Clande, I hope everything is going well for you and continues to. 

I had my estradiol test today, but still waiting for the results. I got all my stim meds that I'll start on Monday. Dh freaked out with all the syringes! He calmed down a bit when I explained that half of them were for mixing and half were for injecting. I'll call to make my first monitoring appointment for the 14th...


----------



## newbie2013

Has anyone heard from hopeful? She hasn't posted for a long time. Hope she's doing ok.


----------



## kksy9b

I have not heard from her. I tried to send a PM a few weeks ago but I'm not sure if it ever went through...was having phone issues at the time. I completely understand her needing to stay away...I just hope she is doing okay.

When will you have your estradiol results back? And pardon my lack of knowledge- but what does that test show you/mean?


----------



## ProfWife

Newbie - Make sure you always switch those syringes when injecting. I've had several friends forget that critical step...but they were reminded of it VERY quickly. Those large needles are NO joke!

Clandestine - Walking does help to a point. I've gone beyond that point now since I'm back in the classroom - fatigue is only cured by a nap. I'm anxious for my ob appt on Thursday because I HAVE to get some relief from this back pain...


----------



## ClandestineTX

I tried napping last weekend and half of this one. I actually wake up more tired and it's a vicious cycle. A decent 30+ minute walk gives me 3-4 hours of energy at a time, though. Doing what works and not complaining! 

I have discovered jogging is out temporarily. Did only about a quarter mile in the middle of walk this morning and was rewarded with a single minor spotting episode. Have first appointment with OB-nurse-midwife on Wednesday, so will find out if that needs to stay out or if it's OK to try again in a few days.


----------



## athena87

Clande I'm so happy your numbers are looking so good! With ds I didn't have any morning sickness til 6-7 weeks. With this baby I haven't had any morning sickness, just nausea and complete exhaustion at times, of course I fo chase around a 17 month old all day. They told me a little spotting is normal due to the increase in blood flow, but only to be concerned if it turns into a flow.


----------



## kksy9b

Newbie- today is your next appointment right? Did you get your test results back?


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for thinking about me, kksy9b. my next appointment isn't until the 14th. How romantic that we'll spend the evening of valentines day at the doctor for keeping to have an ultrasound! My test was good. It showed that the down regulation meds worked perfectly and threw my body Into Induced menopause, which Is what they need to control my ovulation before egg retrieval. Started stimulation meds yesterday and managed to slice my finger on one of the glass solvent bottles as I popped off the seal. Wouldn't stop bleeding for the longest time. Couldn't believe It for such a small cut! I'll be more careful tonight! 

Trying to stay positive... Especially when I feel like crying. I still can't comprehend that we have tried so much and now ivf is our only option. I never dreamed it would be so difficult and such a long road. I hope this is our answer...

How's everyone else?


----------



## kksy9b

So sorry you cut your finger...ouch! I can't imagine how difficult this must be for you. I pray that this journey of TTC is nearly at an end for you : hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

I've had two really bad days. I just can't seem to get myself motivated for anything. Last night, I begged dh to go out with me to a cafe or something so that I didn't sit at home feeling useless, but he was too tired and napped on the couch. I sat around staring into space. Tonight I'm a little better but he's napping on the couch again. I came into my study to try to do some reading but I can't focus on it at all. I'm beginning to feel like this is all a waste of time. I know my first ultrasound is still a few days away, but I just have a nagging gut-feel that this won't work either and I'm just not destined to have my own kid. Ever. In the back of my mind, I know this is probably because the hormones are screwing around with my emotional state, but I just can't shake the feeling. It really doesn't help that I do not want to tell anyone that we're going through this, so I literally have no one else to talk to about this. I don't want to stress dh out more by complaining about feeling like this (although he's been really good, offering to get me from work after the students have started classes to take me to a pharmacy so someone there can inject me and I don't have to inject myself, he also wants to come to the doctor with me for the ultrasound - which he never normally does). My mum knows, but she's been really busy and the only time I have to talk to her is during the 5 minutes it takes me to drive to work and for the last few days she's been at appointments or in courses during that time. I know she would be happy for me to call her at any time, even if it is in the middle of the night her time, I also don't want to burden her with my stresses either. There's literally nothing she can do about it but listen, but she'll also worry and I really don't want her to do that. She'd be on a plane tomorrow if she thought her being here would help. Maybe it would. But it is unrealistic, especially since I'll want her to be here for a good few months if/when a baby arrives. I know I have to keep going and try my best to be positive. And I thank god again that I found all of you and you've stuck around to be a support for me during this time. I literally have no one else to share my depression with. Pray for us and I hope to be more positive next time I post. :hugs: to you all. And thank you.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs::hugs: there is nothing I can say that will help except hat we are here for you and will continue to be no matter where this journey leads. I hope the ultrasound will give you some hope in the middle of all of this :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

If the useless feeling/hopeless feelings continue - make sure you do let your doc know. It's possible that the hormones may be having too much of an effect. It's also possible your body needs a slight tweak to the protocol.

Overall, I think what you're feeling is actually pretty normal. Anyone who has gone through infertility normally shares very similar feelings. A lot of the valleys we go through do seem to be related to the hormones surging. I know even with just the letrozole and ovidrel I'd be all over the map day to day...I don't know how my students survived last year with me as a teacher.

Your RE's office might have some support if you ask as well. Some practices can pair you up with a mentor or a small group. It's always a good idea to have someone who is in a similar place tell you that you're NOT alone in this and that your feelings are not abnormal one bit.


----------



## newbie2013

Thank you ladies. What wonderful messages to wake up to.


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 I've been following along. I'm excited for your protocol. I'm sorry you're struggling lately. I understand your feelings. I have such high hopes for you. I know it will happen. I'm sending so much love and hope your way! :friends:

I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm excited to see we have some new BFPs. Congrats to all! Let me know if/when you want to be added to the pregnancy thread.


----------



## newbie2013

Great to hear from you hopeful. Thanks for your support.


----------



## RaeChay

Newbie- sorry you've been feeling down. Know that the hormones can really do a number on you. But you also need support- do try and find someone you can talk to, face to face. The more support you have, the better. It's hard stuff you're going through. 

Hopeful- glad to see you back. Any updates?


----------



## ClandestineTX

@newbie: sorry for the delay, I have been checking in from my phone and knew this was going to be a long one (too long for phone entry at least).

What you are feeling (to me) sounds normal for your circumstances. I felt exactly the same way when I went to the RE this summer, ran all the horrible numbers in my head, and still feel like it's completely unfair that some of us, who would make fantastic parents, have to work so hard for something that seems like such a basic mammalian function. I also still haven't told almost anyone about our struggles. I admire people who can be open and up front about it, but I'm not sure it is ever something I am going to announce on Facebook or casually tell people about who aren't incredibly close to me. I have still not discussed this with my own mother. 

You have to do whatever feels right for you and your DH. You can stop and start and you can do as much or as little as you want. When I left the RE with the horrible experience with the nurse and giant cyst back in August, I wasn't sure it was possible, but wasn't willing to continue that route at that time - decided the best thing for me was to do as little as possible for a year and then go back to the RE for IVF in Jan 2017, if all else failed. A YEAR (plus the four months it was going to take for my hormone stuff to get regulated again). That's how much I was willing to wait versus going there. It's HARD. And it's OK not to love the process. 

I think some of the ladies here have had some great suggestions. I would also check the threads, you are not the only person on BnB doing your first IVF cycle. It may be more helpful to have additional support coming from ladies going through it at the same time. We will for sure be here for you! 

AFM... I am officially off the TTC wagon. Got an unexpected scan today - measuring a perfect 5w6d, saw teeny tiny heart beat. Beta drawn yesterday (27 DPO) was 15,052. Not a guarantee (never is), but looking like this might be a keeper. I will continue to follow here, but will keep my updates in my journal. I plan to make pregnancy journal this weekend and will update my signature with the link. Scan photo is in my current TTC journal, if any of you are curious!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the reassurance and support ladies. I'm feeling much better today and yesterday was a good day too. The injections have been easier, so either I'm getting better at doing them or I'm getting used to them!! Dh has been unbelievably supportive and is keen to talk about what's next. With his meds, he sometimes forgets what we've talked about, so I've been repeating myself quite a bit... which has actually been useful for me because I can get things straight in my mind too. I'm nervous about my ultrasound tomorrow - am I over stimulated? Am I under stimulated? How much longer will I need to stim for? How many more ultrasounds? What if DH's sample isn't good? Regular IVF or ICSI? When will egg collection be? How many egg? How many will fertilize? What is the quality of the embryos? When will transfer happen? How many embryos? Risk of multiples (could probably deal with twins but triplets would be too much! We have a set of magnificent triplets at school who are adorable - identical twin boys and a girl, but still not enough to convince me that I could handle that or a triplet pregnancy)?? What about freezing embryos (if there's extra - hopefully!)? What's next in the process? When will I trigger? Will I need progesterone supplements? Injections, tablets or suppositories? Too many questions! Good thing I've now written them down, so I can go back and ask the doc 

:hugs: to you all!!


----------



## kksy9b

Clande- what amazing news to have gotten to see baby and that they are perfect! I pray that this is your forever baby

Newbie- beat of luck tomorrow! What time is your appointment at? I hope you can get your questions all (or mostly) answered. Sounds like you are on top of it!

AFM, all is well. AF is due in less than a week and then I can say "next cycles we are trying." Feels a bit surreal to be getting ready to hop back on the TTC train


----------



## RaeChay

Newbie: try to take things one day at a time! And other cliches- don't borrow trouble. And sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof. Sorry but they persist through time because they have wisdom- you can't know what problems may arise until you get there; and if they do come, you will have counsel for them. I'm glad your husband is so supportive. I know it's a lot of what-if's- all you can do is your best. 

Kksy- good luck in your next cycle!


----------



## ClandestineTX

newbie2013 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance and support ladies. I'm feeling much better today and yesterday was a good day too. The injections have been easier, so either I'm getting better at doing them or I'm getting used to them!! Dh has been unbelievably supportive and is keen to talk about what's next. With his meds, he sometimes forgets what we've talked about, so I've been repeating myself quite a bit... which has actually been useful for me because I can get things straight in my mind too. I'm nervous about my ultrasound tomorrow - am I over stimulated? Am I under stimulated? How much longer will I need to stim for? How many more ultrasounds? What if DH's sample isn't good? Regular IVF or ICSI? When will egg collection be? How many egg? How many will fertilize? What is the quality of the embryos? When will transfer happen? How many embryos? Risk of multiples (could probably deal with twins but triplets would be too much! We have a set of magnificent triplets at school who are adorable - identical twin boys and a girl, but still not enough to convince me that I could handle that or a triplet pregnancy)?? What about freezing embryos (if there's extra - hopefully!)? What's next in the process? When will I trigger? Will I need progesterone supplements? Injections, tablets or suppositories? Too many questions! Good thing I've now written them down, so I can go back and ask the doc
> 
> :hugs: to you all!!

I've been around the assisted conception world long enough that I can sort of answer some of these for you (keeping in mind everyone is a little different, as are each clinics procedures) - also a little surprised they didn't go over this with you, because most places basically use the same schedule. 

Am I over stimulated? Am I under stimulated? How much longer will I need to stim for? How many more ultrasounds? 
Based on your testing results (FSH, AMH, antral follicle count, etc.) they can usually guess what dose is appropriate for stimulation, once they start U/S around CD 7-9 (then usually 2-4 day intervals for U/S, which decrease until your scheduled for trigger/ retrieval). They base the stim dosing off what activity they observe. Depending on the protocol it varies, but *most* protocols with expected response stim for 8-10 days - some can be MUCH longer - don't worry if you are in the longer group, as the time it takes to mature a pool of eggs doesn't really have a predictive effect on whether or not a cycle will be successful. They also monitor estradiol (E2), a type of estrogen, and check the lining thickness of your uterus.

What if DH's sample isn't good? Regular IVF or ICSI? 
I can only suggest not worrying about that which you cannot control - encourage him to take any recommended supplements, eat well, sleep well, make sure he's not letting things sit in the system more then 3-4 days without ejaculation (this is generally true, unless he has specific issues with different instructions). If the sample is less than ideal, that's usually when they recommend ICSI, which absolutely still gets people pregnant! 

When will egg collection be? How many egg? How many will fertilize? What is the quality of the embryos? When will transfer happen? 
Egg collection will be when you are ready! Definitely cannot help with speculating the number of eggs, how many will fertilize, or their quality. I can say that transfer usually happens 3-5 days after collection, usually they already have a plan for that. I do know someone who was scheduled for a fresh, 5 day transfer and they put her off a month to improve her lining with a frozen transfer instead and she's now almost 20 weeks along, so keep that in the back of your mind that they can get creative, if their experience sees a way to improve your odds! Frozen actually has a bit of a statistical advantage: https://www.cdc.gov/art/pdf/2013-na.../art_2013_graphs_and_charts_final_figure5.pdf
Main data page from CDC here: https://www.cdc.gov/art/reports/2013/national-summary-figures.html

How many embryos? Risk of multiples (could probably deal with twins but triplets would be too much! We have a set of magnificent triplets at school who are adorable - identical twin boys and a girl, but still not enough to convince me that I could handle that or a triplet pregnancy)?? 
Any embryo has about a 1% chance of splitting. Most REs stick to single embryo transfer, though in some cases or if you really push for it they will transfer two. Very few will transfer more than two. Data does NOT show a statistically significant increase in live births by increasing the number of embryos, but there is an increased risk of multiples. Most of the time when multiple embryos are transferred, only one takes anyway. Most of the twins and triplets from assisted conception are from ovulation induction and not from IVF. IVF is like the ultimate level of control for REs. If you do get more than one viable embryo, it's totally fair to ask if your chances are better transferring two in one cycle or doing two cycles with one each. The data I've read, would suggest you would be better off doing one fresh cycle with one and failing that, doing a frozen cycle with the other - but fair question to ask that particular facility, as their specific protocols may alter those generalities. 

What about freezing embryos (if there's extra - hopefully!)? 
Whether or not you freeze is up to you, make sure you understand the costs and what your options are for the fate of any unused embryos after you have completed your family. Some states/ countries have restrictions regarding donation to other couples, donation for scientific research, indefinite storage requirements (and fees), and/or destruction. 

What's next in the process? 
My clinic did a 12 DPO hCG blood test (though I tested out my triggers and then tested daily with internet cheapies because I'm a shameless POAS-aholic). 

When will I trigger? 
Triggers are once there are the maximum number of eggs that can be matured in a pool of them based on U/S. They have to balance quantity over "ripeness" - making sure they are making as many ripe enough, but not too ripe, in one pass. Trust yourself for choosing that clinic and their judgement. It's your first cycle, but sure isn't theirs! They usually instruct you to trigger the day/ night before retrieval.

Will I need progesterone supplements? Injections, tablets or suppositories?
You will almost definitely need progesterone supplements. There is something about the chemical process of induction that doesn't cause the same level of progesterone output that you would get in a natural cycle. Tablets have the lowest absorption, where suppositories have been developed as an alternative to injections and found to have comparable absorption. Both have their advantages and disadvantages, and chances are your provider will have their preference. I would be sure to ask them about side effects and ways to deal in advance. 

I hope some of that helped ease your mind! I would still ask your clinic all of those questions because the exact answer for your case and their procedures may be different. I did a TON of research (LOL, in case you can't tell), because I honestly fully expected to be doing this next year - I don't think I believed I could get a viable pregnancy without it.


----------



## newbie2013

Clande, you're amazing! I'll write a proper reply tonight when I'm back on the computer.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm glad I could help! 

PS. I thought I was having allergies, but I seem to have gotten an actual cold (which I never get). All of the allowed non-medication remedies are BOLLOCKS.


----------



## newbie2013

Oh no! Clandestine!!! I hope the cold doesn't hang around too long. Try everything... Lemon & ginger tea (if you can drink it) goes some way to relieve symptoms. Can you find Eucalyptus oil? It works well to clear sinuses too. Above all, get lots of rest. I'm sure that a cold in the first few weeks of pregnancy isn't fun at all! 

I wanted to say again how much I really appreciate your earlier post. Reading through it made me realise that I am getting ahead of myself. I know that the doctor isn't going to be able to answer all of my questions tonight because he's just not going to know. I understand what you mean about being surprised that he hasn't gone though some of this stuff with me, but it reminds me again just how differently things are done in this country! Frustrating. On the other hand, I guess it isn't so bad because he's drip-feeding me information when I need to know, because he understands that I also research online and usually come in with more information than I need. It doesn't help that I see him at consulting rooms rather than at the clinic, so he doesn't have all the information in front of him either. The first day that we go to his clinic is ER day. The next time we go is ET day. From then on, we'll be back in the consulting rooms close by our house. If this round is unsuccessful, we'll consider changing to another doc who has the clinic closer to us so we don't have to go so far for the ER and ET. It isn't far as such, but inconvenient because it is a really busy area and if we have to go during peak hour traffic, it could take up to two hour (or more) to get there and back... not fun after either procedure. 

Still got a couple of hours to wait until I go to the doc. DH is still keen to come with me, so I'm happy about that. He wasn't feeling well last time (he'd also just done a blood test... he's not good with things like that - typical man!) so this time, I'm going to give him a notebook and pen and get him to take notes so I can just listen and also note down the size of follicles. Based on the level of discomfort I had while dtd last night, I'm predicting more on my right than my left. Fingers crossed I trigger soon... 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I was drip-fed information at the RE the first FSH.IUI cycle here, too. Honestly, had the same experience with the nurse/midwife, too. It's like they all think we just *know* this stuff and/ or don't need to know it! 

The nurse-midwife office did give me a list of meds, but really nothing for decongestants this early, they prefer to wait for 12 weeks for any of that. Grateful we have a tankless hot water heater and that Hubster bought too much lemon juice, allowing me to make super hot water, sugar, and lemon drink which has been amazing for my throat. Thankfully, I've not had any fever, which is the only real risk to my embryo at this point. 

FX for you today! Please update us! (FEELING pressure in the ovary area is a great sign, though!)


----------



## newbie2013

Great, great scan last night. Feeling super happy right now. I've got about 8-10 follicles measuring between 11 and 16mm, one at 16 and 2 at 7. Doc is pleased and Tentatively scheduled ER for Saturday but going back tomorrow for another ultrasound. Relieved to know my body is responding appropriately.

Clande, hope you're feeling a bit better today.


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news!!! Hope they continue to grow for you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

newbie2013 said:


> Great, great scan last night. Feeling super happy right now. I've got about 8-10 follicles measuring between 11 and 16mm, one at 16 and 2 at 7. Doc is pleased and Tentatively scheduled ER for Saturday but going back tomorrow for another ultrasound. Relieved to know my body is responding appropriately.
> 
> Clande, hope you're feeling a bit better today.

YAY!!! That's a good haul! I am so happy for you that things are progressing (and quickly)!

AFM... I do feel better than I did this weekend. Sunday was the worst of it, I think. I did a mile with my dog this morning and about half way through it was like, "ummm... I think I'm going to work from home" - which I am doing. It lets me do a little work, then chill out for a bit on my couch, then work a bit more, without worrying about infecting my coworkers (one of which nearly sits back-to-back with me and she's my BFF at work, who cannot afford to be sick right now). Thankfully, took my temperature off and on all weekend and the highest I recorded was 99.1, which is well below the point where there is a concern about the embryo.


----------



## ProfWife

Clandestine - it happens. Your immune system is lowered...you'll get ill easier. 

For what it's worth, I used sudafed towards the end of week 10 and ended up on a z-pack week 11/12 for a severe sinus infection (the doc was worried I'd end up with pneumonia with the way it was developing). So far, baby girl is perfectly fine.

I highly recommend Vicks for stuffy noses, a humidifier if you don't already have one, or the Breathe essential oil blend from DoTerra. Those plus elevating my head for several nights helps with the basic congestion.

I hope you get better soon!


Newbie - that does sound like a great run for IVF stims...hope they continue to grow properly and that ER goes smoothly when it does happen!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have made it with hot water with sugar and lemon and choraseptic lozenges. I sleep face down, instead of sitting up (that makes things drain into my chest, which almost always results in a head cold becoming a chest cold). I feel like it's on it's way out - walked 4 miles on my treadmill last night (which totally cleared out my nose!) and already a mile in today and so far, so good! A little stuffy, but otherwise, I feel much better!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Newbie... how'd the next U/S go??? We're on the edges of our seats here!


----------



## kksy9b

Glad you're back on the upswing clande! I hope it fully clears out soon :hugs:

Yes, how was the scan???

AFM, AF showed up yesterday so I can now say we are trying next cycle! I Dont remember if I've talked about it here, but my cycles have been messed up for nearly a year now. Just hormone related from BFing and then weaning. Have had mostly anovulatory cycles with short LPs (9 days). Went to doc in November and she confirmed normal blood work and started me on b6 and AC. Its been slow to start working but I had a 12 day LP last cycle!! It was my minimum before I would be comfortable trying (DS implanted CD12) so now there are no barriers! Hoping to get a little more improvement this cycle as well.


----------



## newbie2013

Don't worry, I'll post after the ultrasound. I'm going in a couple of hours. Not sure if Dh will come because my mil is here and she'll want to know where we're going. If I go alone, I can make up something but the two of us makes it harder. She knows nothing about this and I am determined to keep it that way for as long as possible. She can't keep a secret and I do not want my husband's entire extended family knowing until I'm ready to tell them. Assuming this works, of course.


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds like a good idea to head to this one by yourself. Sorry she can't keep a secret...I know people like that too and it can be very frustrating


----------



## newbie2013

Another good ultrasound. Most follicles were 19. He's reduced my meds again to take me out to egg collection on Saturday. Final ultrasound and instructions on Thursday afternoon. So far so good. 

Despite this, I'm on a downer tonight. Didn't sleep well and feeling blah. Hopefully tomorrow will be brighter.


----------



## kksy9b

That is amazing! Where do they want them at on ER day?


----------



## ClandestineTX

newbie2013 said:


> Another good ultrasound. Most follicles were 19. He's reduced my meds again to take me out to egg collection on Saturday. Final ultrasound and instructions on Thursday afternoon. So far so good.
> 
> Despite this, I'm on a downer tonight. Didn't sleep well and feeling blah. Hopefully tomorrow will be brighter.

YAY!!!! Usually 17-25 mm is considered "ripe" so you are fantastic! 

PS your estrogen level is probably INSANELY high (think 200+ per follicle....), it makes me nauseated and bitchy. Just take it easy and be kind to yourself. FX for ER day!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh and I am totally down with not telling people! Even now! I think there are some women in the first tri group that think I'm crazy (though several of them have 4-6 kids already or are SAHMs, or without a loss history), but I really don't want to tell most people at all. Not even because of MC risk, but because right now, this belongs to me and Hubster (and my brother, and three besties - two of which live FAR away). I don't want people minding my business, judging what I should or shouldn't be doing (leaving that to my doctor and nurse-midwives), etc. etc.

Unfortunately, there are some really well-meaning people who feel like it's OK to voice their opinions (even relatively pro-assisted conception people can be anti-IVF, etc.) and they are fucking hurtful. And these are almost exclusively people WITH children who had NO problems conceiving or carrying them, you know, "experts" :)


----------



## newbie2013

Perfect timing for your post Clande. I'm struggling again today after a bout of insomnia last night. I just cooked for the three of us and I'm about to take a nap to prevent myself from bring a rude bitch to my Dh and mil. 

I'll tell my mum, my bestie at home and my two closest friends here and that's it until I absolutely have to. Dh Is going to visit one of his sisters when I'd be about 8 weeks, so he'll probably tell here then. I'm ok with that as long as he swears her to secrecy.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Insomnia is definitely estrogen-driven, you are probably a bit high on it (and even a bit stark raving mad), just try to breathe a lot, remember it's weirdly a good sign and try to relax, even though your body is fighting it.


----------



## momwithbabies

Newbie: Thinking of you as you go through this process. Sending my best wishes!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks momwithbabies. I appreciate it! 

Clande, again great information. Thanks. my mood definitely hasn't Improved with my mil still here. I know it sounds mean but I need some space! We're going through the most stressful time we've had in a long time, plus Dh has a super stressful time at work over the next few days and she's not helping! I just sent a message to Dh telling her that he needs to speak to her about staying out of our room. I seriously do not appreciate her entering the only space In that whole house that is remotely private without permission. It is seems just rude. This is not "her son's" room. This is our room. Does she have no concept of that? I'm furious but trying to keep calm knowing my hormones are crazy right now. 

As for ivf stuff, I'm going to the doctor in about an hour for the last scan and to get information about triggering. I assume I'll do it tonight since egg retrieval is scheduled for Saturday. Exciting and terrifying times!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for an exciting scan today! Please keep us posted!

PS my MIL is deceased and also had no boundaries, but I think was too intimidated by me to ever do something like that. You may need to directly inform her of boundaries, without cushioning it, like "Please excuse me for awhile, as I need some uninterrupted time alone." You don't need to rationalize or explain or be nasty about it - just direct.


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds very inconsiderate of her. Hope your DH is able to set some good boundaries!


----------



## newbie2013

Dh claims he was here at the time. This, of course, doesn't make me feel any better. If he was here, he should have stopped her. He knows I'm sensitive to it. Unfortunately, I'm not fluent enough to express myself to her without sounding rude. The language barrier is definitely an issue sometimes and a blessing at others. It stops keep from fighting with her unnecessarily, but also stops me from being able to discuss stuff like this. Dh has to deliver the message for me. Honestly, I just want her to go home at the moment.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm sure you've learned the word "no" by now. Use it. Even if it sounds rude in the moment, you can let DH explain what you really meant later, rather than be uncomfortable in your own home waiting for him to come home and explain to her why she needs to respect your boundaries.


----------



## newbie2013

I explained a bit, but I need Dh to do as you said and be specific.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Short and sweet and specific! 

How much longer do we have to wait for this scan???

I took two sewing classes this week that were from 6-9 PM, I'm usually asleep by 9 PM because I wake up at 450 AM... I am SO TIRED. I'm not sure I'm going to work. Thank goodness I emailed a draft of a file last week to some collaborators, so I can retrieve it from my sent mail and work on it at home without picking up my laptop from the office.


----------



## newbie2013

Sorry! Had to get my meds then have some food. The doc was super pleased with the scan. He is confident of good eggs and good embryos. He's recommended icsi since I've never been pregnant and so they want to make sure that the sperm gets inside the eggs. I'm comfortable with that and he explained it in a way that made sense to us. Triggering at 2am (yuck!) and going in the 12:30 on Saturday for egg retrieval. Almost all were around 21st, with a couple at 19 and one 23. There was a 13 as well, but not counting that. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kksy9b

That is awesome with how many good quality eggs there are!

What is icsi?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I wouldn't count that 13 out yet! The trigger shot is the final signal to cause maturation before release of the egg, so it might catch up. Sounds like a fantastic report overall, very excited for you!


----------



## newbie2013

It is where they take ivf one step further and inject a single sperm into each egg. Normally, egg and washed sample would simply be put nearby in the same petri dish and nature would take its course. Dh doesn't have the best swimmers and since I've never had even a hint of pregnancy (no ectopic, no chemical, nothing) the doc wants to give my eggs the best chance possible of fertilising.


----------



## kksy9b

Ah, I see...thank you for the explanation!


----------



## newbie2013

Trigger done, last meds done. I'm ready! Oh, wait, it Isn't until tomorrow - lol


----------



## kksy9b

How exciting!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Praying all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX!!!


----------



## newbie2013

It is done. 11 eggs collected - 7 mature, 4 premature, but the doctor said something about there being granulated cytoplasm. Not sure yet what that means but he seemed pretty positive about the prospects. Waiting time now... expecting a phone call tomorrow to inform me of how many fertilised...


----------



## ClandestineTX

11 overall with 7 mature sounds great! FX for good news tomorrow!


----------



## kksy9b

FX for you!!!


----------



## ProfWife

That does sound pretty good! Hopeful for a good report from your "baby sitter" (embryologist).


----------



## newbie2013

Feeling so uncomfortable today. Probably shouldn't be at work but can't justify to myself to stay home. Especially since I hope to have ET later in the week and take a couple of days off then... Hopefully I'll make It through the day.


----------



## Gkmk

Here in UK, I believe most of the fertility units will ask you to take leave on day of EC and day after EC. In my notes, my unit said I must take leave on those two days and told me I should take 4 paracetamols(I think) whether I have pain or not.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks gkmk. My doc told me I was fine to go to work today, but I will take paracetamol after I eat something again. I specifically asked him about it. If I was still working in a classroom, I probably wouldn't be here but since I'm administration, I can work my day around taking it easy. I can take 10 minutes to walk around to a class, I can stay in my office to do paperwork. Above all, I can leave at any time and my kids wouldn't be impacted as much.


----------



## newbie2013

OMG! 10 fertilised! Wow! Can't believe it. They are waiting until tomorrow to see how cell division progresses and will tell us more.


----------



## newbie2013

Dh took the call, not me and just told me now that they're looking at a 5 day transfer on Thursday. Wow... I'm still In shock that 10 Fertilised!


----------



## ClandestineTX

10/11 is AWESOME! KMFX!


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!!! Sending lots of growing thoughts!!

Will you get daily updates or find out on day 5 how many you have from the 10?


----------



## newbie2013

I have to call again tomorrow for a report. Not sure about after that. 

Currently on the couch, in my pajamas, about to call for pizza delivery. Not planning on moving much!


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats newbie, how exciting! Assuming all continues going great, will you be transferring one or two?


----------



## newbie2013

I honestly don't know! If they're reasonable quality 5 dayers And able to be frozen, then I think one. I don't know if I am able to hold a pregnancy as I have never actually been pregnant. Assuming I can, I'd be scared of tempting fate and ending up with a higher order multiple pregnancy! I've already been having vivid dreams of identical twin girls! Identicals, so one embryo splitting. Imagine if that happened with two! 

On the other hand, if they aren't great quality,and can't be frozen, then we may consider two... possibly.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Your plan sounds very reasonable!


----------



## ProfWife

Girl! That is incredible! I really have a good feeling about this!

FX for a great transfer!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks! I'm still really cautious. They refused to check on them yesterday for us, saying that they don't like to disturb them unless they need to. They said they would call either today or tomorrow. The embryologist seemed confident that everything would be good for Thursday. Still haven't decided if I'll call in sick or take a personal day. Thankfully, Friday and Saturday are our weekend, so I can do things at my own pace for a few days.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'd call in Thursday, but I work in a relatively flexible environment most of the time. Definitely must feel so close, yet a million miles away right now!


----------



## newbie2013

This week is already the longest week ever. Can't imagine how long next week will be waiting on the beta!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think next week you just roll with PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise).


----------



## athena87

Newbie that is so great! I just caught up and I can't wait to here the final results!


----------



## ProfWife

You'll likely be completely focused on the transfer come Thursday, which means you might not be very effective at work. I think this is one of those times where it's totally acceptable to call in, sleep in (if you can) and try to relax.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Inquiring minds want to know... How are your embies, newbie?


----------



## newbie2013

No news should be good news, right? Got a call to come in at 10:30 tomorrow. That's two hours earlier than they had originally told me. Not sure how I feel about that. Is it a good thing or not? Rhetorical question. Trying to tell Dh that I'm ok and not nervous, but I am! Will do my best to relax and sleep well tonight.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX!!! So excited for you!


----------



## momwithbabies

Praying for you!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks ladies! We're having breakfast at a cafe close by the clinic. We got here nice and early to relax and beat some traffic. I'm feeling oddly calm... 1.5 hours to go!


----------



## RaeChay

Be sticky, little one!! All the good vibes to you.


----------



## newbie2013

4 "perfect" blasts with one potential depending on development overnight. One put back. Three frozen sseparately.. shocked!


----------



## kksy9b

Praying for good news from you :flower:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hey! One in the oven and 3 backups are AWESOME for a single cycle! FX!!! You are PUPO!


----------



## pathos

Oh newbie, this is very exciting! FX FX, millions of prayers, good vibes, baby dust and all that stuff to your way...

Aliko, heheh i see what you mean... i am very happy with the final product, and sometimes i think what the heck - do it again - and a sibling is genetically is the closest he can get to a person. Then other times, i think but he is still a baby -and i should not divert my attention. Pff. Not an easy decision. So we left the decision to nature.

So we are oficially ntnp...


----------



## ProfWife

Oh...I hope that this little one makes a great home for the next 9 months!

Those results are awesome!


----------



## kksy9b

Amazing news!!!!!


----------



## athena87

Yay newbie that is so great! Praying for a sticky little bean!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks ladies! I am honestly in shock with the result. I have also realised that, for the most part, my doctor is extremely conservative and cautious with what he tells me. He told me that the egg quality wasn't good, which me lose hope that there would be any left on day 5. I didn't think we'd get as many fertilised as we did and I was truly shocked when I was saw 4 blastocysts on the screen yesterday. I was like "4? Nah, they must be someone else's!" They didn't grade them by they looked similar to the ones I'd googled and the doc commented that they were perfect - I'm sure they aren't perfect, but they're blasts - 4 of them! He immediately said that he'd put in two and freeze two and I stopped him. Dh and I had always spoken about returning only one. We can't really cope with twins with both of us working full time. I don't have a history of miscarriage, so assuming I can actually hold actually pregnancy, two have a good likelihood of sticking - in theory. Doc mentioned that they would have to freeze the remaining three together and then thaw together - I again questioned why. Of course it was a matter of money, but the cost was not much more to freeze separately, which gives us more flexibility. Doc agreed that I'd chosen a good option. He put one back and now I'm pupo - the closest I've ever been to being pregnant. One more embie might continue to develop into a blast and if It does, they'll freeze that today as well. Three on ice is amazing. I'm seriously stunned.

Thanks again for amazingly your support and prayers. Keep praying for this to stick!


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds like you all made a great decision! When do you do your first beta draw? Do you think you'll test before then? And when will you find out if the last one made it to freeze worthy?


----------



## ClandestineTX

AMAZING. And assuming this one takes (cause there's an excellent chance it will), you have backups ready, if you want more than one!


----------



## momwithbabies

Newbie: Love the good news! Yay!!!


----------



## newbie2013

The doctor set my beta date for march 8th. I think if I feel any indication at all that it may have worked, I'll sneak to the lab a couple of days earlier for a test. Fortunately, I can just walk in and ask for a test and don't need a referral. Even if they ask, I have the letter from the doctor for the 8th and I can just tell them the doctor asked me to go in earlier. I won't be POAS at all. Don't have any at home and wouldn't trust it anyway - too many hormones pumping through me.

Yes, Clande, back up is amazing. I will, hopefully, never have to go through stimulation and egg retrieval again. Thank goodness. It wasn't difficult as such, but I'm grateful that everything has progressed well so far and I have spares in the freezer. Fingers crossed I won't need them... still dreaming (literally, not daydreaming) about identicals - sometimes girls, sometimes boys. That would freak me out!


----------



## Hopeful2014

@newbie2013 That's so exciting! I'm sending good luck and keeping everything crossed.


----------



## kksy9b

How are you doing newbie?

Hopeful- good to see you! How are you doing?

AFM, hoping to O today or tomorrow and confirm later this week ( I've started temping). Then just wait for AF and we will be trying again!!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks hopeful. Good to hear from you.

Everything is completely normal here. I know it is still early but beginning to think it hasn't happened this time around. Thinking towards using a frosty in the next couple of months.


----------



## kksy9b

i'm sorry that you aren't feeling very optimistic right now but like you said, it is WAY too early to call yourself out. I barely had any symptoms on my BFP cycle until I was 5 weeks...everyone is different and you never know how your body is going to react to pregnancy. I hope the rest of your wait goes quickly and you get to see that beautiful BFP at the end :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

newbie2013 said:


> Thanks hopeful. Good to hear from you.
> 
> Everything is completely normal here. I know it is still early but beginning to think it hasn't happened this time around. Thinking towards using a frosty in the next couple of months.

I had NO symptoms until 5 weeks 3 days, sore boobs only. Week 7 I had bouts of insatiable hunger and now mid-week 8, I am crazy tired. No symptoms doesn't mean you are out! Especially this early! 

@kksy9b: good luck to you!


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you Clande! I'm super impatient to start. I'm very thankful that my doctor is going to intervene pretty quickly if I'm not actually ovulating, which sets my mind at ease


----------



## pathos

I had no obvious symptoms. i fell asleep after dinner few times begore af was due. After bfp, I remember i was worried about lack of symptoms - and only after quickening my worries eased. 

Kksy9b, i cannot recall you had pcos or something? I hope you wont need intervention and can take a relaxed approach ( if that exists), good luck.


----------



## kksy9b

Pathos- thank you! I hope we caych quickly too! no, I don't have pcos or anything. We were very fortunate with DS that we caught on the third cycle (my cycles were always perfect- 28 days, O day 14). However, pregnancy, nursing and weight loss have meant I have not had a normal cycle since then. DS weaned last September and was having short LP cycles (9 days). After a couple cycles, my doctor put me on AC and b6 to try and regulate. I've had 5 full cycles since then - 2 anovulatory, 2 with a short LP and one good one (12 day LP). I started temping this cycle and am hopeful I ovulated yesterday or today. Its one thing if I'm getting an egg out and not catching- its another if I Dont even have a shot. Really thankful to have a great doctor and hopefully we won't need intervention.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for reassuring me, ladies. I needed that. I'm still not feeling optimistic but better than the other day. Last night, I had a horrendous bout of diarrhoea. I was literally withering on the couch in pain then ran to the toilet. Afterwards, I rested and about an hour later, I was fine. Very weird. 

Hoping you have oed and you have a good length lp.


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you newbie. I got my CH today so now just to see how long LP is. If it follows what it has been, AF would be here next Saturday and then we will finally be trying!


----------



## ClandestineTX

newbie2013 said:


> Thanks for reassuring me, ladies. I needed that. I'm still not feeling optimistic but better than the other day. Last night, I had a horrendous bout of diarrhoea. I was literally withering on the couch in pain then ran to the toilet. Afterwards, I rested and about an hour later, I was fine. Very weird.
> 
> Hoping you have oed and you have a good length lp.

How are you doing????


----------



## kksy9b

Yes, how are you???


----------



## newbie2013

I'm ok. Napped on the couch, fully clothed yesterday for three hours - so unlike me. Really wanted to today as well but couldn't nap. Still not feeling optimistic about it all but we've already spoken about doing a fet as soon as we can if this doesn't work. Blood test isn't until Tuesday but still considering sneaking on tomorrow or Sunday at 9 or 10 dpt. Undecided.


----------



## kksy9b

It will be here so quick. Tiredness is a good sign but I understand about not wanting to get your hopes up.FX your little bean is settling in well :flower:


----------



## newbie2013

I'm spotting. Only a little and it looks like old blood. I keep trying to tell myself that it is very common and likely nothing to worry about, but af is due tomorrow... maybe it is on the way. I can't bring myself to tell Dh because I know he'll worry and won't understand that it is common. Going to try to clear my mind and get some sleep. Hopefully, by morning, it will have stopped.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

I *think* the spotting has stopped. I spoke to Dh about it this morning. He was very concerned as expected. I tried to reassure him. 

Did your temps confirm o?


----------



## newbie2013

Spotting has not stopped. I am extremely stressed and can't find a way to relax. F***!


----------



## kksy9b

Oh newbie, I hope it eases up for you. Is it red or brown? I know lots of women will get brown blood around when their period is due


----------



## newbie2013

Brown. Like old blood. Just read this: In my experience, where I use vaginal progesterone on all patients, I see almost 90+% of them complain of some light bleeding.

I'm taking it vaginally... Feeling relieved to a point.


----------



## athena87

Newbie sending prayers and sticky vibes your way!


----------



## kksy9b

I'm glad you have a little relief. Has there been any more?


----------



## newbie2013

Yes, but just spotting. Nothing heavier. Hopefully it will have stopped by the morning. Good night!


----------



## ProfWife

Yeah, vaginal progesterone can do that to a LOT of people (makes vessels swell, sometimes irritates the cervix). I'm surprised they don't have you doing progesterone in oil shots. That's the most common among my friends who have done IVF (6 different pregnancies). 

Try to hang tight. You're almost to your blood test!


----------



## newbie2013

You may not remember that I don't live in the west. Here there is the oddest mix of modern technology (ie. I did icsi) and super old school (suppositories). I'm going to send my doctor a message today to let him know and see what he says. Maybe I'll go in for an early beta to put my mind ant ease. If I do, I'll get them to check my progesterone as well. Maybe that's a bit low...


----------



## newbie2013

Spotting seems to have slowed again! Thank goodness. Thanks for posting about possible irritation from the suppositories. I asked Dr. Google... And tried it (tmi, sorry) in the back door this morning. Seriously yuck but I have had hardly any leak out and apparently it absorbs much quicker that way. None lost, getting the full amount and no aggravation to my cervix. I can suck up the disgusting feeling for that - at least while I'm at home this week (thank goodness for an early spring break!).

Will consider buying a hpt IF I go out today, which is unlikely at this point. Midday and still isn't my pjs!


----------



## newbie2013

Hahaha! You guys must be so sick of my drama over the last couple of weeks! Hopefully it will end soon


----------



## kksy9b

Not sick of it at all!!! You have been on this journey for so long and I think we all want to see you have your turn and get that beautiful baby :hugs: so glad the spotting has eased up


----------



## momwithbabies

Yay for Spring Break! Mine will be here in a week! I hope that spotting goes away and stays away!


----------



## ClandestineTX

What are you talking about, my friend, newbie? You do realize profwife and I have only the tiniest lead on you, right? Been here from the start not closing this thread anytime soon, at least not until us, you, and Hopeful all take home LOs. 

Regarding the progesterone supps, I had brown spotting from them too. I never took the back door approach, just put them a little lower. Hated all the discharge. They are actually more advanced than the PIO injections, developed to make it easier and more convenient for people to supplement. Absorption is comparable between the two, I think the supps have lower systemic side effects. I think I'd have preferred the shots, myself. 

And no pressure, test if/when you feel comfortable. I do feel a little like I'm waiting for my own test on your behalf, but I'm strong and can wait!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks ladies! Clande, you brought tears to my eyes. Your words made me giggle too. You're right - Hahahaha! 

Back door option resulted in almost no discharge at all, which was a welcomed surprise. I don't think I can do it all the time, though - awful feeling. I also think it absorbed more as I've had nausea for a few hours after it. Unfortunately, if it stops me from spotting, I'll continue at least alternating (and making sure I insert lower to avoid hitting my cervix).

Just over 36 hours until the beta... still in my pajamas, so no POAS tomorrow. Will definitely buy one or two tomorrow to test before the beta (so I'm not waiting so desperately on Tuesday!).

Glad we're sticking together. You're all my biggest support through this.


----------



## ProfWife

Don't you dare worry about this supposed drama. This is called support...it's what those of us who really understand this journey do. You have been a huge support to me and all the other women here. It's a privilege to be here for you now.

With putting it in the "back door" as you put it, remember that it's absorbing much faster. That likely explains any nausea. I had to use normal suppositories for a while years ago (hemorrhoids), and it isn't overly pleasant, but if you make sure that they are inserted all the way and you won't get a bad of an uncomfortable feeling. I remember the weird feeling the first few times I used them, but that does go away.

I so hope you get a positive test in a few days. It would be such a beautiful thing to get to celebrate with you.

And like Clande said, we are not going anywhere any time soon. :-D


----------



## newbie2013

Hormones are really annoying! I feel so angry right now. Doesn't help that my mother in law is here right now either. She drives me nuts. I just called Dh who is on his way home from work to warn him that I'm seriously stressed. I did, however, buy some tests on my way home one earlier. Planning on doing one tonight and another in the morning so that the beta isn't too much of a shock either way. Going to lie down on the couch for a while...


----------



## newbie2013

Stark white negative after an almost 4 hour hold. Very disheartening. I know it Is not conclusive because it is a cheap, cheap test but I thought it would have shown something. A little over 12 hours until the lab opens and I plan on being their first customer. I hope the result doesn't take too long to come through. I'm expecting a negative beta, though. If it is, I'll try to make an appointment with my doc tomorrow to determine when to do a fet.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hugs. Big, big hugs. Statistically speaking, FET has better odds. 
What DPT are you?


----------



## newbie2013

I'm 12dp5dt today. Did another 4 hour hold (this time with almost no liquid intake) and another negative. As expected. Still 7.5 hours before the lab has the results back. I drove around trying to find another lab that could do it quicker but only came up with labs that would do it slower! Told DH that we'll have to wait until tonight. I actually think he's more disappointed that I am, but then, I've been expecting it to be negative for the last few days. 

I've also already told DH that I didn't want to go through the whole IVF process again. We've got three frozen so hopefully one of those three will stick for us. I just don't think I could go through the whole thing again with stims and egg retrieval - if anything, that was more emotionally taxing for me that this two week wait. We've got three more chances. With three good looking blasts (Although this one was a good looking on as well!). I hope that my doctor gives the go ahead for a natural FET cycle soon, even this coming month if possible. Although if that happens, then DH and I need to make sure we have our preferences solidified in front of the doc because DH will probably be out of the country on the potential FET day - depending on when af actually starts (I'm suspecting sooner rather than later). I want to continue with a single transfer, but DH and I need to be 100% on the same page if it is going to happen when he's away. I'd prefer to do it this coming cycle, because I'm likely to be out of the country at the right time the following cycle. 

Already moving on mentally... Preparing for the FET.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

FET, especially if they will do it right on the back of a fresh cycle, does have better success rate. I think it might be the body getting primed during the fresh cycle, but not too much, which it needed to be for the retrieval. 

I think it's reasonable to set limits with what you are comfortable with. I don't know if I ever could do IVF. We have already decided if something happens to this pregnancy, we will keep trying for 2016, but I don't know that I could do more than this. I think it takes just some type of incredible strength to put yourself through that with no guarantees, just the hope that it might work out. You are super strong, my friend, and I have you in my thoughts.


----------



## newbie2013

I never thought I would be able to do ivf either. Never crossed my mind that I would need to. But I surprised even myself by the way I have handled it so far. As I said, I don't want to do another fresh cycle, although Dh wants to try again if none of the frosties work. Easy for him to say - his part of the process is easy! I was thinking today that we will probably try a single transfer and if that doesn't work and we still have the other two, we might be as well putting them both back together. I'm pretty sure my doctor will push for two at the first fet but I'll resist as much as I can. 

Results will be ready in less than three hours and I'll book an appointment to see the doctor as soon as the negative is confirmed. will let you guys know as soon as I can.


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for whatever plan gets you a take-home BFP.


----------



## newbie2013

Negative beta as predicted. Doctor appointment on Thursday.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm sorry and extra sorry you have to wait until Thursday. All the waiting sucks.


----------



## newbie2013

This process is definitely a lesson in patience. I knew I'd have to wait until Thursday. He doesn't come to this clinic on Wednesday...


----------



## RaeChay

hugs, newbie. I'm sorry the fresh transfer didn't work out. I am kmfx for your FET!


----------



## kksy9b

I'm so sorry newbie :hugs: i hope the FET brings you your bfp


----------



## pathos

:hugs::hugs: sorry newbie.. tww is energy draining, life sucking and it feels forever. You will have your baby/babies and we will cheer for/with you.

Since you mentioned east/west - I remember a fertility doctor (at a conference) talking about how in Western European countries with cheap/free public health care, ivf success rates were really really low compared to those in the Middle East. It is not about tech, expertise but time and care invested in the procedure. It is all about reputation and competition of course.


----------



## ProfWife

So sorry this one didn't work out. 

Our RE's office is considering switching to freezing all embryos unless only one results and is of questionable grade. Their rationale is the higher success rate with FET afterwards. I also think it has something to do with all the chemicals and stress the body is under during a stim cycle. (Out of the 7 IVF babies in my support group, 6 of them were from a FET...4 of those followed a failed fresh cycle - chemical or negative. The other two couples had all frozen without a fresh transfer. They just waited a month.) There's always hope.

Praying they can do it again as quickly as you're ready and that you and hubs will be on the same page for how many to try this time.


----------



## athena87

So sorry newbie. Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## momwithbabies

Dang, I am so sorry to read this! Sending hugs your way!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling better today than I didn't yesterday. I'm looking forward to seeing the doctor to to plan a way forward. I'm hoping to convince him to do the fet straight away. Mentally and emotionally, I'm ready, so hopefully physically I am too.

I've also read about fet being more successful... so hopefully!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Did you have your follow up yet?


----------



## newbie2013

Yes. I have to wait for my next cycle. It means I have to pull out of a work trip, but I'm ok with that.


----------



## momwithbabies

It's been quiet. Everybody doing okay?

Spring Break is in full swing at my house! We aren't doing anything special, but I've enjoyed hanging out with my kids. 

On a serious note, my husband and I held each other and cried Saturday. I know that sounds kind of weird, but it felt like a break through. My grief over losing my baby has been intense lately, and coming up on a year, it's been tough to go through. Especially when everybody else has seemed to move on, if that makes sense. I think of my baby every, single day...I long for another baby to fill the hole in my heart. My husband is afraid to disappoint me. It took 5 years to conceive the last one, and I miscarried. I feel like my body failed us. We both broke down, voicing our fears and sadness. It felt comforting to know he still cares. 

Sorry for the rant, but I pray every day for peace with whatever is meant to be. I think of you ladies often, and pray everything works out for all of us.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm hanging in. Will be 11 weeks on Friday, still so skeptical that this might *really* be it. Hubster is desperate to tell his people on April Fool's Day. I have been extremely luck to seemed to have dodged the MS bullet, but my fatigue is similar to the way I felt with full-blow unmedicated hypothyroidism - just super, super tired. 

I am keeping you ladies here in my thoughts and I have my FX for you all.


----------



## ProfWife

Make sure they keep an eye on your thyroid. The fatigue was bad for me in first tri as well...2nd tri really does get better. Fatigue has returned for me in the third though...so has heartburn...


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have had it tested every 6 weeks, last time was March 1st. So far, it's holding perfectly. I did land a trip to a maternal-fetal-medicine specialist/ high-risk OB for my "advanced maternal age" (I'll be 35 in July) and my hypothyroidism, but that's not until March 30th. Will still be followed as usual by regular OB and midwife group, just get bonus appointments for those.


----------



## momwithbabies

Praying the thyroid problems stay away! That wouldn't be fun to add to the "normal" pregnancy things.


----------



## athena87

I'm almost 15 weeks now, I have to have my thyroid tested too but not because I have issues, but because my mom, sister, and grandmother all have issues with theirs.

Clandestine hope it stays that way, I dodged the morning sickness bullet too. I was so sick last time, the whole time I was afraid it would happen again.

Prowife how are you?

Momwithbabies how are you?


----------



## kksy9b

momwithbabies- :hugs::hugs: i'm glad you are able to find comfort and support with your hubby and to know that he is still hurting too. it's not odd at all to feel safe to grieve with him and hopefully by doing so, you are able to start the process of moving forward. i pray for you that one day soon you will have your sweet rainbow in your arms 

profwife- when are you due again hun?

clande- glad you were able to avoid MS! Do you feel comfortable announcing in a few weeks or do you want to wait a bit longer? you are so close to second tri!

athena- i can't believe you're 15 weeks already! pregnancies on bnb just seem to fly by. are you going to find out the gender or keep it a surprise?

newbie- how are you doing?

AFM, all is well. We decided to wait one more cycle before trying- there is just a lot going on right now and DH needed a little more time. It will work out well though. DS's 2nd birthday is coming up and i've been up to my eyeballs in preparations (throwing a big toy story party and doing all the crafting myself). We also have family pictures, my parents coming to visit, a dinner with friends at our house and establishing a new structure with DS's speech therapy. I'll be set to ovulate about a week and a half after the party and it will be much more relaxed (also right at DH's bday-- he has no complaints about having a fun bday present lol). I also hit my weight loss goal this morning!! I've officially lost 70 pounds since DS was born and I feel so much better and healthier going into the next pregnancy!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Kksy, amazing on the weight loss! As far as "announcing" April 1st is the start of second trimester, he's only got a few people left really, most of his family is deceased. We aren't doing any big announcement, not putting anything online. Think we will tell my mom the 31st of March then his handful of people April 1st. Work will find out when they have to, but not before! 

And my hypothyroidism is controlled with 112 mcg of Synthroid! I'm on a higher dose than folks twice my age!


----------



## kksy9b

thank you clande! it's definitely been a journey but i'm really proud of my husband and I (he has lost 48 pounds). We are healthy now and its an amazing feeling.

best of luck telling your families...it makes it more real i think when others get to join in on your excitement and preparations


----------



## athena87

Kksy9b we find out the gender on April 19, which is my sisters birthday. We are planning to do a gender reveal party. I have strong feelings that we are having a girl. I've had 2 dreams, one at the ultrasound with the tech telling us it's a girl, and then one at the reveal party and we open the box and pink balloons come out. I haven't decided how I want to do the reveal though. Congrats to y'all on the weight loss. My husband joined a gym at the beginning of the year and did a 6 week program and lost 20 lbs. He has made a lot of changes and they are working for him. 

Clandestine glad it's under control! My mom has grave's disease and had to have her thyroid removed a few years back because they couldn't get it under control.


----------



## pathos

I kind of started to fancy all this ttc and pregnancy talk. You are bad influence :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

kk - congratulations on meeting your goal! That's awesome!

I'm doing pretty well. I'm exhausted, but my long-term sub job ends tomorrow. My replacement (who was on maternity leave) for the course I developed and taught the last 6 years will be back the day after Spring Break. I'm SO relieved to go back to sub status. I'm actually on "restricted" status (English dept and emergency situations only). I'm 10000000% fine with this. 

Little girl (Anne) is moving and grooving regularly. She has the hiccups right at this moment. We were given a clear bill of health except for my iron being low. So, I'm on some supplements for the time being. 

We're considering trying to get our 4D ultrasound session soon and maternity pictures late this month or early next month. All our childbirth/breastfeeding/CPR classes are next month and I just got my materials for childbirth labor options. SO much to do before she arrives!

Clande - as annoying as having the extra appointments are, I think you'll love having the extra perk of bonus ultrasounds to see your little one growing.


----------



## momwithbabies

athena87 said:


> I'm almost 15 weeks now, I have to have my thyroid tested too but not because I have issues, but because my mom, sister, and grandmother all have issues with theirs.
> 
> Clandestine hope it stays that way, I dodged the morning sickness bullet too. I was so sick last time, the whole time I was afraid it would happen again.
> 
> Prowife how are you?
> 
> Momwithbabies how are you?

15 weeks?!?! That's exciting! Congratulations!!! 

I'm doing okay. Started AF today, but I didn't mope around and hurt too bad. Last cycle was a bad one with debilitating cramps. We shall see how the night goes...thank you for asking about me! I appreciate that, so much!


----------



## momwithbabies

kksy9b said:


> momwithbabies- :hugs::hugs: i'm glad you are able to find comfort and support with your hubby and to know that he is still hurting too. it's not odd at all to feel safe to grieve with him and hopefully by doing so, you are able to start the process of moving forward. i pray for you that one day soon you will have your sweet rainbow in your arms
> 
> profwife- when are you due again hun?
> 
> clande- glad you were able to avoid MS! Do you feel comfortable announcing in a few weeks or do you want to wait a bit longer? you are so close to second tri!
> 
> athena- i can't believe you're 15 weeks already! pregnancies on bnb just seem to fly by. are you going to find out the gender or keep it a surprise?
> 
> newbie- how are you doing?
> 
> AFM, all is well. We decided to wait one more cycle before trying- there is just a lot going on right now and DH needed a little more time. It will work out well though. DS's 2nd birthday is coming up and i've been up to my eyeballs in preparations (throwing a big toy story party and doing all the crafting myself). We also have family pictures, my parents coming to visit, a dinner with friends at our house and establishing a new structure with DS's speech therapy. I'll be set to ovulate about a week and a half after the party and it will be much more relaxed (also right at DH's bday-- he has no complaints about having a fun bday present lol). I also hit my weight loss goal this morning!! I've officially lost 70 pounds since DS was born and I feel so much better and healthier going into the next pregnancy!

Thank you for the encouragement. I hope one day we can have another one. I'm interested in adopting, but my husband doesn't seem to be. Plus, it's super awkward to bring up...I have no idea why, but it is.

That's some amazing weight loss! Congratulations!!! You must feel and look great! I seriously need to stop eating so much, but I have been more active lately, which is rare for me, lol! It's tough to take care of yourself sometimes! But as moms, we have to :)


----------



## newbie2013

So great to read updates from so many of you. Please keep them going! 

I'm ok. Waiting (again). I'm on cd10 so have another four weeks until I start monitoring for ovulation for the fet. Dh is away right now and being annoyingly uncommunicative. While I realise that he's working, I really wish he would prioritise me more. One call a day is not too much to ask for. Yesterday, I didn't even get a message on my phone. I'll be having words with him when he gets back - politely. Still two weeks for he returns, but he's flying to his sister's on Wednesday and will be there until he comes back. Hopefully he'll be more up for communicating when he's with her. Better time difference and greater access to wifi. 

I'm looking forward to getting started on the fet. Currently trying to work out if we should put back one or two. I was so convinced that we should do one at the fresh cycle, but now I'm like, let's go for it. Hard decision. Doc recommended only one, but also said their stats for fet weren't as good as for fresh. Every clinic has different success rates. With statistically not as good rates, why not two?


----------



## Gkmk

Hi newbie, sorry for the fresh cycle, good luck for your fet. I hope you will find following information useful 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2729859/
Which summarises to 
Our model showed that cases having at least one embryo with grade&#8201;&#8805;&#8201;3BB might serve as suitable candidates for SET.

I don't know if your embryos are graded, if they are graded you may want to check success rates for that grading for single and double embryo transfer . However, based on my browsing during my IVF cycle, grading isn't everything and some people with AA grades did not get bfp


----------



## newbie2013

Wow. Thanks for the link, gkmk. I really appreciate it. My embryos weren't graded but to my extremely untrained eye, they looked just like the examples of good ones I've seen online and the doctor described them as near perfect blasts. At least I have time to consider what to do. We've got three frozen, so maybe one this time and two the next (assuming that the first try fails and all survive thawing).

Thanks!


----------



## ProfWife

I think it really comes down to preference. If you decide you want two and are okay with the possibility that they both take (and remember there's always the chances that identicals can still split from a single blast), the doctor will likely follow through as long as you're physically a good candidate for multiples. It's not quite as common for both to take, but I have two friends who decided to try 3, since it was so unlikely for all three to take...they both have triplets. So, it does happen sometimes.


I hear you on the priorities. Hubs and I just got into it over that. I get maybe 30 minutes of his time a day between his job and the other activities he's involved with (home owners, bank oversight committee, leadership classes at church) outside of the 50+ hours he works a week at his normal job. 

I don't even know what to do at this point. I can't take any of those things off his plate, I'm not allowed to paint or lift (I can barely bend over at this point), and I can't assemble the crib and room without help. I'm about to just call my sister, niece and niece's fiance or my old co-workers to come over and help me get things done without him...just so I don't have to hear him go through the list of all the things he wanted to accomplish but didn't in a certain week. It stresses me out and makes me incredibly sad that I can take so many things off his plate but he's still not satisfied...and no where in that long list of things does anything close to a date night or spending time with his wife come into play. 

I know he works excessively hard at maintaining excellence in those areas - he's great at them and I'm proud of him for it...yet he's never happy with himself or his accomplishments. I feel like I'm constantly on a hamster wheel. It's exhausting.


----------



## RaeChay

Prof wife- sorry to hear things are that way. I'm going to be blunt here- you guys need to get this issue figured out between the two of you asap. Seriously. Because adding a baby into that mix will be disastrous to your marriage if you don't. No lie. Especially during the newborn phase- you WILL have PPD. it's not a question of if; you need him around for support, and you will need help. I don't think it's an exaggeration to suggest marriage counseling now, to prevent problems before the baby is even here. Newborns are HARD and going from a couple to a small family is an enormous adjustment during the first year, no matter how much the baby was dearly wanted. 

I hope I'm not sounding too harsh. I have your family's best interests in mind!


----------



## kksy9b

Echo rae here- there is nothing can prepare you for life with a baby but it is HARD on a marriage. Definitely able to get through it but if there are issues going in, it will only amplify and exaggerate them. I would stress that the foundation of your family is your relationship- nothing else matters if there are cracks in that relationship. I hope you all are able to work it out and get to a better place :hugs:


----------



## athena87

prowife- I agree that you'll want to get it figured out before baby. If you don't, then you will be stressed about him not spending enough time with your baby and it will cause even more problems. I personally didn't have ppd, but when I stopped breastfeeding at 5 months the hormone change made me feel crazy. It took a couple of months to sort it out. My dh was a football coach on top of being a teacher, he'd leave at 6:45 in the morning and not get home til 7-8 at night, sometimes not seeing lo before bed. The newborn phase it was more ok because ds didn't sleep regular hours so he got to see him more, but once he was closer to one and had a regular sleep schedule it really wore at dh not being able to see him more than an hour a day maybe. So right after Christmas he decided to quit and few days later we found out I was pregnant so it was really a blessing. I pray that your dh will come around to seeing why it's unacceptable and how hard he is making it on you. When are you due again, it has to be coming up soon right?


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks guys. I honestly don't think counseling is in the cards (time constraints). Thankfully, now that I'm home again (I was teaching full-time briefly to cover a maternity leave) it's already getting a bit better. He also just changed programs at work - - - as in today. I'm hoping the step back from what he was doing will also allow him a bit more chance for perspective. 

Huge benefit...just found out his leadership class was canceled tonight. So, he'll be home soon. Bad news - every time I get up, I get a major braxton-hicks wallop. I overdid it today cleaning and shopping I guess. So, dinner may be in the oven, but he'll have to finish it up when he gets home. 

Last night we started working through our schedules of events coming up (some together, some separate). And he chose a few options that will allow us to have more full-days together rather than splitting them up.

We're working on it. He's always great when it becomes obvious that he has no other choice but to take care of something. I just have to remind him it would be nice to be out of crisis mode when he steps up instead of in the middle of something (like labor).


----------



## momwithbabies

My husband and I have had many conversations about how work runs our lives at times. I've said before that I feel like his work is first and family is second. These conversations pop up every 3 months, or so. It usually happens when I'm stressed, he's stressed, and we don't have the time to stop and talk. But once we talk about it, even though I am always the one that brings it up, it gets better.

Just part of our marriage/family dynamic for us. I do agree that the baby will make it more complicated, but with communication and realizing we all make mistakes, you'll be okay. I had some pretty dark moments after my second was born - had to take Zoloft for a bit. It was tough, but it's so worth it. Just keep those lines of communication open...I know I'm one to talk, lol. I tend to hold on to the anger because it's easier to be angry than to be sad. Your baby will need you to take care of you, first. That's a tough lesson for mommies - me included. 

Sorry for the rant...I'm sooooooo tired! I had to wake up before 10:00, lol! Can't wait for my snow day Friday. State assessments are next week for us :(


----------



## melann13

LADIES!!! I'm SO happy to see you all. I was here awhile ago and recognize many names. It's like coming back to old friends. 
I had joined this thread when TTC after loss in 2013. I was one who showed up with a BFP shortly after joining that thread. My daughter just turned two.
We were planning to wait to TTC til this fall as I am now a full-time professor in my first year and on tenure track. However, I had to go off BC in early January as I was not comfortable that it was actually working. I have only used the mini pill for years as I have migraines with auras. Last fall I started experiencing ovulation pains and my periods were very regular, which is not really standard for the mini pill. My OB and I discussed my options and decided that since I seemed to be very regular and the pill wasn't working, and I wasn't a candidate for an IUD since we wanted to TTC this fall, we would go with NFP. 
Well, God had other plans and last night I got a BFP. We are SUPER excited, don't get me wrong, I just am having anxiety about how it's going to work to be due Dec 1 in my third semester here in my tenure track position and teaching my specialty class... I'm not ready to tell anyone IRL because I'm not even late yet, but I needed to get it off my chest... On a whim, I logged in here, and HERE you all are! I think of you all often as remarkable strong women, and I knew where I wanted to turn. Blessings in your journeys, and please send prayers my way for a sticky bean. This LO may not have been entirely planned, but is certainly wanted and cared for.


----------



## kksy9b

Melann! Definitely remember you hun and its so nice to hear from you! Congrats on the new pregnancy, how exciting!! It will be hard with all that is going on but what a blessing this new one will be. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## ProfWife

I remember you, Melann! Congratulations! Sometimes things work out the way they actually should, not always the way we believe they should. Do you break in early/mid December like most universities? If so, it's possible you'd just have final assessments or be granted the ability to virtually hold class on one of the many sites available for that now. 

I hope the university can work something out for you.


AFM - I overdid it yesterday and found myself stuck on the couch with Braxton-Hicks every time I tried to get up. So, today is a stay-at-home kind of day for me. I've updated grades for two assignments and will start grading the 57 research papers left in my stack once I get up from my nap...if Anne lets me nap...she's been moving around like crazy since I ate lunch. :) I'd rather feel her than nap any day. ;-) 30 weeks tomorrow! We're in the home stretch.


----------



## kksy9b

You are getting close profwife!


----------



## melann13

Congrats Profwife!!
I'd currently be due Dec 1. Finals would generally be around the week of the 19th (I haven't checked the calendar yet). The beauty of it is that we have J-term, and I already have a release for that, so I'll probably only miss 2-3 weeks. My little girl had to be induced at 42 weeks, so there's always a chance that I won't give birth until the second week of Dec. My only concern is finding replacements for my classes this fall (which obviously isn't my problem, but I'd like to think that I can help). My schedule for spring semester next year is quite heavy. Wondering if I might ask for a slightly lighter schedule (maybe get an adjunct for labs)... I know I still have a lot to get through before that, but I'm hopeful... I had very strong implantation pinching, which is what I had with my daughter, that plus the sore boobs and nausea is what made me very suspicious. Thanks for the welcome back! I'm only 3 weeks 5 days... lots of praying to do...


----------



## kksy9b

Well, my DH spontaneously decided we could give it a go this month. I'm fairly sure today is O day (FX temps confirm in the next couple days and it isn't another anovulatory cycle) so as of tomorrow I will be in the tww! I'm a big bundle of lots of emotions since it happened so suddenly. But mostly just super excited to be back in the TTC world!


----------



## newbie2013

I saw a pregnancy announcement on Facebook today. I rarely see them, to be honest, which is a relief. However, today's announcement filled me with even more mixed fillings than usual. It was from an old friend, who I had a discussion with about ttc a few months after we started trying. She was told that there was no chance she'd ever have children and they were going through the process of adoption. They had a "surprise" pregnancy a couple of years ago - I'm not sure if it was natural or assisted. And now they've announced another "surprise". Again, I'm not sure if it is natural or assisted. Either way, I was filled with both happiness for them and despair. I feel that it may never happen for us. 

I guess it doesn't help that DH has been away for two weeks and won't come back for another week. I've been desperately lonely, even though I went out a few times with friends and I even had a few drinks (I don't usually drink, so it was fun!). But mostly, I've been lonely. Long evenings after work, not feeling motivated to study, not doing the housework that needs to be done, the couch has become my best friend and the TV my entertainment. The only positive is that I have been working out on the treadmill almost every day - haven't lost weight, of course, because I've been eating like a cow!! 

I really wish it will be my turn to make one of those announcements (not on Facebook, on here) soon :-(


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## momwithbabies

Sorry, Newbie. It's tough when announcements seem to come right and left. I hope your husband comes home soon to cheer you up!!! And sometimes those nights out are what hold me together, lol!


----------



## momwithbabies

Happy Easter, ladies!!! I pray you have a great day with family and friends!


----------



## ClandestineTX

newbie2013 said:


> I saw a pregnancy announcement on Facebook today. I rarely see them, to be honest, which is a relief. However, today's announcement filled me with even more mixed fillings than usual. It was from an old friend, who I had a discussion with about ttc a few months after we started trying. She was told that there was no chance she'd ever have children and they were going through the process of adoption. They had a "surprise" pregnancy a couple of years ago - I'm not sure if it was natural or assisted. And now they've announced another "surprise". Again, I'm not sure if it is natural or assisted. Either way, I was filled with both happiness for them and despair. I feel that it may never happen for us.
> 
> I guess it doesn't help that DH has been away for two weeks and won't come back for another week. I've been desperately lonely, even though I went out a few times with friends and I even had a few drinks (I don't usually drink, so it was fun!). But mostly, I've been lonely. Long evenings after work, not feeling motivated to study, not doing the housework that needs to be done, the couch has become my best friend and the TV my entertainment. The only positive is that I have been working out on the treadmill almost every day - haven't lost weight, of course, because I've been eating like a cow!!
> 
> I really wish it will be my turn to make one of those announcements (not on Facebook, on here) soon :-(

I know that feeling all too well. Honestly I got it two weeks ago when one of my exes posted an US photo with a rather crude announcement on Facebook. I think it's one of the worst things for people in pain, of any sort, even for Hubster on Mother's day the year his mom passed. I wish I could tell you it gets better, but I fear for those of us LTTTCers some amount of it stays with us forever. 

Hugs to you and I hope time passes quickly.


----------



## melann13

Sorry to hear this newbie. Hope things look up for you soon. I do think it's possible. I found out today that my best friend is expecting #2. 2 years ago they were to the IVF point with their fertility after several years of trying. After all the tests/meds, they were told that IVF was the only way, and while they contemplated they went off all meds to save clomid cycles for egg retrieval. They ended up pregnant that cycle. She texted me today that even though their LO is just under a year, she is 10wks with #2. They are in complete shock as they were not undergoing any treatments as of yet. I do know it stings. She is very aware of others' pain, as I think most LTTCs are. Sad that your friend wouldn't be more understanding. My friend hasn't told anyone yet as our other friend is pregnant with #1 and she doesn't want to steal any of her spotlight, which is sweet. She only told me today, because I told her that I was newly pregnant and asked her to pray for us.
I hope that time flies by until you hubby comes home.

A blessed Easter to everyone!


----------



## newbie2013

Double post...


----------



## newbie2013

I'm so sorry I was so negative the other day. Sometimes it is just too much... counting down for cd1 to wait for cd9-10 so I can go in for my first scan for my fet... cd22 and counting.


----------



## kksy9b

not long at all!!

i'm 9dpo today and so far BFN. still plenty of time


----------



## melann13

Negative days are very much allowed, Newbie. I had to take a massive break from FB after our MC.

kksy, certainly lots of time! I got BFPs with my daughter and this one on 11dpo. This time I took it at night on 11dpo and it was quite faint. 

I had an HCG draw on Tuesday at 19dpo (second is today) and it was over 2000.


----------



## ClandestineTX

newbie2013 said:


> I'm so sorry I was so negative the other day. Sometimes it is just too much... counting down for cd1 to wait for cd9-10 so I can go in for my first scan for my fet... cd22 and counting.

I am KMFX for your FET!


----------



## melann13

@Clandestine,
Massive congrats! I saw on a previous post that you're still in academia...
I made the jump to a faculty position this past fall. Good luck to you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

melann13 said:


> @Clandestine,
> Massive congrats! I saw on a previous post that you're still in academia...
> I made the jump to a faculty position this past fall. Good luck to you!

Congrats on your appointment! I'm still a postdoc, making a push for a faculty promotion now. Not ideal, but circumstances came up which made it better than I expect my chances will be for awhile. Meeting next week should give me some insight. Second trimester starts tomorrow, so hoping this gets sorted before the cat is out of the bag. Have only told my work bestie and she's kept it quiet so far.


----------



## melann13

That's impressive. I already had to tell my lab manager and a TA, and I'm only 5 weeks. We were going to be using something hazardous in a lab, and I needed to explain to my TA how to handle it and take care of that part of the protocol with the students so that I could be MIA for awhile. Wouldn't you know that they spilled it, so the lab manager had to clean it up and was mighty curious as to why I wasn't supervising my own lab. Rather awkward, especially for a new person... They were both cool about it. If my 8 week scan goes well (assuming my 2nd HCG comes back good from today), I'll likely tell my dept chair since it may require some adjunct arrangements. Still a long ways to go though, I'm not naive... just hopeful.


----------



## ClandestineTX

We have PCIA in our lab, thankfully I co-teach this term with a non-PhD instructor who is grateful for a little autonomy and confidence is her abilities. I've been able to let her run the lab those days, which has kept me away from it. She's my next to tell at work, but at least two more weeks when we get the genome test results back. May still swear her to secrecy though, I enjoy doing this without a ton of people in my business. 

And I'm about to go to sleep for my last night in the first trimester. 13 weeks tomorrow morning. I never thought I'd see it.


----------



## RaeChay

I'm excited for your FET newbie. You're allowed to feel (and very much should allow yourself to feel) however it is you feel. We are here to support you. 

And congrats melann13- glad you've been able to avoid the lab. 

So happy for you to be in second tri, clandie!! Such a relief.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks everyone.

Sometimes I can't even begin to wonder how my body hates me like it does... A few days before dh went away for three weeks, we got confirmation of the failed ivf. He's in transit on his way back home and I have been so excited about it. Honestly, we haven't dtd in such a long time, I can't remember when it was... It was some time before egg retrieval, which seems so long ago. I'm all set for tomorrow. I know he's going to be tired and jet lagged, but I'm ready to jump him as soon as he arrives! That was... until I went to the bathroom just now... I'm spotting :-( cd24... and just - it is just after midnight on cd24. Wtf? Doesn't my body realise that I want some fun before it takes control again? I know I should be excited because this means cd1 is imminent, and therefore, the fet is sooner than I expected... but a girl has needs! Just give me one more day! Not even that, he'll be home in a little over 12 hours! Frustration! (Sigh) At least it'll mean the fet should be soon


----------



## kksy9b

Are you not allowed to DTD once CD1 hits? I've never been a fan so we dont, but my DH doesn't mind sex during my period.


----------



## newbie2013

I'm not a fan of it at all. I'd wait until it was finished.

Wow! Temps are looking good...


----------



## kksy9b

I'm the same way, it just isn't for me but my DH couldn't care less lol.

And thank you. I've not really had any symptoms besides more sensitive nipples and my CM Noy drying up like it usually does. But so far it's all BFNs on 10miu tests. Still time but I just really Dont feel like its our month. Wish I had started temping earlier so I couldnknow if the high temps are normal for me or not


----------



## newbie2013

Much to my great relief, the spotting held off for long enough for us to dtd! Now, I'm excited about cd1 approaching soon. Then, the count down to cd10 for my first ultrasound for ovulation. Then, fet 5 days later


----------



## kksy9b

Happy to hear the witch cooperated for you! Not too much longer!


----------



## melann13

Glad to hear it Newbie! So nice to have DH home I'm sure.


AFM, anxiety here. I'm 5+2 today. Betas last week were great, >2000 on 4+5 and >4000 on 5+0, so just over doubling every 48 (I know it slows a little once they get high). However, after getting my second beta results yesterday, I replied to my doc because I thought they were going to check my progesterone, too. The on call doc when I ordered the labs didn't want to do it because he said low P is generally a sign of a unviable pregnancy, not a cause (unless you have a lot of history of course). But because my chart has a red flag on top that says I have an endocrinology PhD, they basically do whatever I ask them to so that I'll leave them alone (they don't need to know that I study hormones in bird brains, not human reproductive systems ;)
Anyway, my doc replied late yesterday and said they did run it and it was 13.2 and that it was normal and she'd see me soon. At 5:30 on a Friday. :(
I saw 13.2 and thought- oh crap. Baby is growing (hence the high betas), but my body isn't keeping up. With my daughter my progesterone was 21 on 11dpo. My previous doc said that anything under 15 was a concern. My best friend is 11 weeks and at 4 and 5 weeks her doctor gave her supplements to get her over 20. So now I'm feeling like my body is going to screw this up again. My first pregnancy was only my second month off BC, we saw a heart beat and then severe cramping started and it was gone. I ALWAYS questioned whether my body wasn't up for the task of producing enough progesterone so soon after being on BC. This time, I was going to give myself 6-9mos off pills before trying. I went off on January 6th, ovulated just days after that and got pregnant March 10th (from dtd 4 days earlier! (apparently NFP won't work for us)), so barely two months, though it was my 3rd ovulation off pills. 
I feel like my nausea isn't nearly what it was a week ago (though I also wonder if I have gotten used to feeling a little off), and my uterus feels heavy (not like regular bloat), my chest doesn't hurt too bad this time, and raged like an SOB with my daughter, but perhaps after BFing for 17mos my boobs are like, "oh, you want us to be massive and swollen? Yeah we can do that..."
Anyway, I lost it a bit last night feeling like this is doomed. No spotting, no cramping (mild aches, but those don't concern me). I did reply to my doc (I know she won't see it til Monday), just asking for a little patience because my MC was so hard on my husband and I. I've only met her once, we just moved across state lines last summer, so I feel like I have no rapport with her, and she probably just thinks I'm psycho.
I asked for some clarification as to the reason different docs expect such different progesterone levels and to also explain that I understand that many pregnancies just aren't viable and bolstering them with exogenous progesterone is just delaying the inevitable. But I also asked if we could do another draw at 6 weeks (on Thursday) to see if numbers are increasing, and if HCG is and P isn't, that we consider supplementing given the BC stuff I mentioned above. I'm sure I'll probably be black-listed from the practice, but I promised that I'm really not usually a high-maintenance patient and that once I got past my 8wk US last time with my daughter I never pestered my doc again, just routine appts. 
Anyway, thank you ladies so much for allowing me to rant. I need to work right now and prepare lectures for Monday, but I feel like I can't move on from this without getting it out. Today I feel nauseous and my boobs feel huge, so I thank God for that, and pray that it continues. I never thought I could appreciate an online forum as much as I do. You women are amazing and I am in awe of your perseverance. For that reason, I thank God for you as well. If you can spare a moment of your prayers for me, it would mean the world.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Newbie: Well done on non-ttc dtd and FX for quick time passage to FET! 

Oh Melann... I went off the rails during week five too. Had a scan saw an embryo in the uterus with a heartbeat at 5w6d and started chilling out. Your reaction post-MC is unfortunately normal, but will pass. I wish I had better advice, but just try to stay busy and not to borrow trouble. Exercise has also helped me a lot!


----------



## momwithbabies

Praying for a healthy, peaceful pregnancy for you.


----------



## kksy9b

AF came so I'm out this cycle. But we had spontaneously decided to try and I never really thought it was a great shot. So on to the next cycle! AF is due April 29th and i'm sure i'll be testing early :)


----------



## melann13

Good luck kksy!


----------



## newbie2013

Ooo... good luck for your first proper month of trying! How exciting for you both.

Afm, the spotting stopped and I'm now on cd27. If dh hadn't been away, I would have been pondering implantation bleeding. Sadly, that's impossible. Still waiting for cd1. Hopefully, it won't be too long. I want dh to be here for both the transfer and the days afterwards while we wait for the blood test, so he's trying to organise his work schedule. Can't do that properly until we know cd1... This process is teaching me to wait...


----------



## ClandestineTX

I still have no patience. I wish you lots of peace and certainly more patience than I have!


----------



## melann13

@newbie,
I hope that the time goes quickly for you. I was initially quite stressed over the fact that I felt like with an academic schedule I was going to have a 2mos window this summer/fall to get pregnant. I'm not contracted for the summer, so if I were to have a baby in late July, early August, I wouldn't be entitled to any leave and would be back in class the last week of August. My goal was to be due mid/late May or early/mid June at the latest, and I think most of us understand that trying to be that specific in timing is just not realistic. Our bodies/higher powers have way more influence than we'd like.
'course now for me, it was taken out of my hands the other direction, which will work out. It has to-but it's still hard for me to deal with the out-of-control aspect of the timing.
I hope that you are able to get through this with great patience, but hopefully not too much (prayers that it works out quickly for you!)


----------



## newbie2013

Cd1! Yay! But the cramps are a bitch! I've been in pain for 10 hours now and the pain meds aren't doing anything. Never mind, I'll be calling the clinic for my cd10 scan soon. Can't wait!


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: sorry about the pain but yay for CD 1!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm sorry about the pain also. I'm sure it's because of the crazy think lining from the treatment, but still sucks. I am glad you are excited for this cycle and CD 10 will be here in almost no time at all!


----------



## melann13

I pushed back on my progesterone reading from last week (5wks) of 13.2. My doc said it was normal. I said I felt like it was low and wanted to consider supplements (I posted this past weekend when I was much more upset and unreasonable). She said she'd give them to me if I really wanted but doesn't think I need them. I don't want them either if I don't need them, so I'm having more BW done this afternoon to see how HCG is rising and hopefully see that P is rising too. My HCG was >4200 last Thursday, so this will be 6 days. I know that it doesn't necessarily double after hitting 6000, so that will be interesting to see. 
I did some more reading though and found that progesterone is most accurately measured in the morning after fasting and can drop up to 50% during the day. That made me feel better as I had mine tested at 3:30 in the afternoon and have been eating every 2hrs or so to keep the nausea away. Today's draw is about the same time, but I would think I should still see it up a little as I will be 6wks tomorrow. Only time will tell...


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you, I'm sure it's fine! Low progesterone almost always had symptoms that you don't have! I hope the test puts your mind at ease!


----------



## ProfWife

Also keep in mind that progesterone has a wide range in pregnancy. 
https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancy-complications/early-fetal-development/ (They give some ranges on the page.)

It doesn't hurt to supplement, but it also won't truly prevent a miscarriage as that can happy for many reasons, normally unrelated to progesterone. It may delay your body realizing the miscarriage happened, though. Studies are being done to really look at the effectiveness - with mixed results.

Either way, as far along as you are, the baby's placenta is probably starting to kick in a bit of progesterone as well. So, you'll likely see a higher number today.


Newbie - I hope pains subside soon. The next 9 days will likely feel both excruciatingly long AND incredibly fast. I hope you can focus on the latter and get to FET without any issues.


----------



## melann13

Thanks Profwife.
My numbers came back good. My progesterone is up to 17.6, so still not super high, but it is increasing which is all I really wanted to check. Afternoon draws are known to be low from what I've read. I agree that P won't fix a doomed situation, but I told my doc that if HCG was on the rise and P wasn't, that I wanted to consider since I've only been off BC for 2mos and my body may not have regulated yet.
My HCG is up to 17000, so doubling every 71hrs or so (I knew that I couldn't expect true 48hr doubling after 6000, and it was already 4200 last Thursday). Doc said I could move my US up to next Friday (7+1) since my numbers are good they should be able to see a HB. I hadn't even asked, but she suggested it.
It'll be a little crazy as I teach and will have to run over to the clinic and then come straight back for a meeting, but it's either that or delay it another week.
I have been super nauseous if I don't eat semi-constantly. Really difficult when you're teaching lab for 6hrs straight and can't eat in the lab. Ginger candies are my friend.

I hope you lovely ladies are all having a wonderful day.


----------



## ProfWife

Keep some almonds in your pocket - if you're not allergic. You can sneak those pretty easily if needed. Those have saved my blood sugar levels on more than one occasion.

(Plus they're easy and quick to eat to or from bathroom runs as needed ;-))

Glad your numbers are improving. You are within range - the range is HUGE on progesterone. We had our first US around 7 weeks, too. There's not too much to see, but tons to hear of that little heartbeat pounding away!

:-D


----------



## newbie2013

So, I am supposed to go for a cd10 scan but I can only see the doc on cd9 or cd12. Which should I choose? I'm thinking cd9 is best because if I wait until cd12, there's a chance (small one) that I'll miss ovulation... cd12 would mean fewer ultrasounds and appointments, but is it too much of a risk? Back when I was temping, I never ovulated that early... thoughts?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'd do cd9, but I'm also a neurotic overachiever. :)


----------



## ProfWife

Worst case scenario - they can't tell and ask you to come back another day closer to FET. Personally, I'd rather do the earlier date and go back for a second to make sure lining looks good than them see that lining is breaking down too late.


----------



## newbie2013

Clandestine, so am I. That's why I wanted other opinions to make sure I wasn't being too over the top. 

Profwife, good point. After all that treatment, it would be good to know that my lining is up to it. 

Thanks ladies... countdown to Thursday is on!


----------



## ClandestineTX

It'll be here before you know it! FX!!;


----------



## newbie2013

Yes, it will! And fortunately, the weather is cooling down. We had two days of 40 degrees (about 105 for my American friends). Ridiculous! It Is only April. I jogged (inside, on a treadmill) 3km tonight. Sweating badly! At least I'm getting a little exercise in before the transfer.


----------



## RaeChay

excited for Thursday :)


----------



## ProfWife

newbie - 105?! I thought it was getting hot in FL too early (we were in upper 80s, pushing 90). It's a comfy 76 out there right now. I'm praying we'll keep a bit of cap on the heat for a while longer. I love the sunshine; I hate the sweat! 

Is it any wonder why Florida has John Gorrie's statue in the Capitol Building in DC as one of our two reps? Air conditioning...I love air conditioning.


----------



## melann13

And to think, I drove 5hrs through the snow on Friday!
Looking like warmer weather later this week here in MN though.
Good luck newbie! Rooting for you!


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck for Thursday!!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the support everyone. My clinic just called to cancel my appointment on Thursday :-( I made another one for Sunday - the next day that he's coming to this clinic, but it is cd12 on Sunday... I've sent my doc a text message asking if I should drive across town on Saturday to see him at his other clinic (where my embies are!), or wait until Sunday. More fricken waiting!


----------



## melann13

That's terrible newbie! I hope that the doc is able to see you on Saturday at least. 
Seems like the last kind of appt they should be allowed to cancel...


----------



## ProfWife

Yeah - I can't believe they'd cancel during a FET. It's clearly not an "emergency" situation since you're getting notice on a Monday. You'd think they'd have a back-up doc available or an earlier date to make sure you're within your appropriate window.

Praying your doc is more flexible than his scheduler. (I have had nurses and doctors squeeze me in when the scheduler refused budge.)


----------



## momwithbabies

Grrrr...hoping your doctor finds a way to get you in!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Unfortunately, this clinic is just his consulting rooms. He's not coming at all that day so it isn't a matter of him fitting me in and because it is just rooms, not the actual fertility clinic, there aren't any other doctor that can fill in. He replied to my message, asking me to come to the fertility clinic on Saturday, which dh readily agreed to, even though it will be a long drive. That will be cd11, so perfect timing. 

Enough about me, how's everyone else doing?


----------



## ProfWife

Hanging in over here. Took a walk in the cool morning air (trying to get my restless legs and acid reflux to settle down). OB appointment this morning for a check in. This one will mark the beginning of my last 2 week stretches - it's every week from the next one on... We'll hit 33 weeks tomorrow.

My first baby shower was a bit of a bust. Lots of weddings that weekend, one friend lost a grandmother, one had a little baby at home with a really high fever...so, it was a very tiny group, but it was such a sweet time that it made up for those who couldn't be there (and who all had very, very legitimate reasons why...I'm definitely not upset with anyone). 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for Saturday newbie! I'm so glad he responded to your message and that your transfer will be soon! 

@ProfWife, I can't believe how far along you are! I hope you aren't too uncomfortable and that things continue well!

AFM... Got genome screening results yesterday, everything looks great. This is a new test that looks at all the chromosomes not just the 13/18/21. I see regular OB tomorrow morning and don't see specialist again until anatomy scan on May 5th. Can't complain, still keeping my weight in check and seemed to have dodged MS completely. Will be 15 weeks this Friday, which still seems surreal. Happy though!


----------



## ProfWife

Clande - I missed MS, too (I think having to go back and forth to the hospital for my dad during those 4 weeks at the beginning exhausted me so much my body gave me some grace). Now acid reflux is kicking my butt (and making me exhausted) - Pepcid 2X day for the last 2 months, which worked well at first but now I'm taking 6-8 Tums a day as well. Doc is taking me off Pepcid 2X a day and putting me on one OTC Nexium during the day, one Pepcid at night. We'll see in 2 weeks how that is working. 

I am so excited you've hit the 2nd trimester. Be ready, even keeping your weight in check, to wake up in a few weeks to a protruding belly. It seemed like our little girl just popped out one day and hasn't stopped growing since. Are you feeling movements yet?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm only 14w4d, so no movements yet! My weight is more my starting BMI was obese, thanks to all my hormones issues. I'm on an OB and MFM specialist approved exercise program, nothing special, just got ok to continue and weight target for my BMI is 10-22 lbs total. I still eat plenty, no reductions there. I am just working hard to make sure I don't gain any beyond what's necessary for this to continue in a healthy way.

I'm so sorry to hear about your heartburn, I have to image it's where your little girl is at?


----------



## melann13

I've just learned that the belly certainly sticks out faster with round 2!! Holy crap. Was not prepared. I'm 6+5 today and wearing maternity pants. Feel like a fool... Just the underbelly kind (not full panel), but Sunday after church I put on a looser pair of jeans no problem (my more fitted ones still buttoned, but not as comfy). By Sunday night I COULD NOT button my pants. I had a pooch by 13 weeks the first time, and I'm not slim (5'5" about 145lb, pre preg), but I seriously feel like I'm not going to be able to hide this for long. I know most of it is bloat, but it is still certainly related to pregnancy, and looks like it for sure. Anxious for my US on Friday to make sure there's a HB and measurements looks good. Then I have a meeting with our maternity advocate on Monday to help me strategize how to talk to my dept chair and what I want to ask for as far as a reduced spring semester for next year. Hopefully I can tell him next Tuesday so that I have less anxiety about people realizing it. I don't really want to tell students until the end of the semester, but considering I almost tossed my cookies during a lecture yesterday, I'm not sure that will pan out for me either!


----------



## pathos

melann13, congrats!
:happydance:


----------



## melann13

Thanks Pathos!! Long time- no see!


----------



## melann13

Back from early US. Measuring right on at 7+1 with a HB of 142!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Fantastic, Melann! 

Newbie.... tomorrow, is it? 

AFM... saw regular OB on Wednesday, actually down two pounds from where I started, but eating whenever I'm hungry and just trying to stay active, but also taking a day off (like today) when the fatigue tells me to!


----------



## kksy9b

Great news melann!!

Newbie- GL for your appointment this weekend!

Clande- sounds like you're listening to your body and following your instinct. I didn't gain any weight until like 23/24 weeks and only put on 16 total...I'm hoping for the same this time around!!

AFM, I am gearing up to O and started the BD'ing last night. Really hoping this is our month!


----------



## RaeChay

great news melann and clandie!

GL newbie and kksy!


----------



## newbie2013

Yes! Today is ultrasound day  Neither of us slept at all well last night. I tossed and turned while dh watched a bit more TV. He fell asleep on the couch and brought a mosquito in with him early in the morning which ate me alive and buzzed around my ears for hours. Going to be a long day.... doesn't help that I'm super stressed and not feeling well.

Great news clande and melann. Good luck kksy!


----------



## newbie2013

Waiting for the doctor...


----------



## newbie2013

Follicle is 19 mm, lining 7.7. Going to see him again tomorrow and potentially Monday as well to confirm ovulation. I think I'll be ovulating on Monday and therefore transferring Saturday or Sunday. When do they count from? Ovulation day is day 0, right? So Saturday would be 5 days post ovulation. Is that when they'd put back a 5 day blast? I'll find a fet post to ask that too...


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh wow, so you are ovulating one and getting a 5-day transfer? FX one of them sticks!


----------



## ClandestineTX

kksy9b said:


> Great news melann!!
> 
> Newbie- GL for your appointment this weekend!
> 
> Clande- sounds like you're listening to your body and following your instinct. I didn't gain any weight until like 23/24 weeks and only put on 16 total...I'm hoping for the same this time around!!
> 
> AFM, I am gearing up to O and started the BD'ing last night. Really hoping this is our month!

FX for you this month! 

As far as the weight goes, especially on here, I try to make it clear that I have both preexisting weight issues and oversight of my doctors on my exercise and minimal gain/ slight loss. I know you aren't, but I would hate for someone with a normal or low BMI to see one of my posts about weight and think it was healthy for them, as well.


----------



## kksy9b

GL newbie!!

Clande- I was overweight when I was preggo with DS and also had oversight from my doctor so know all too well how that goes. I was thankful in first tri all I craved was fruits and veggies and always had great energy to get walks in. Since giving birth I've lost 70 pounds and am now at a healthy weight. I know I will gain more with the next one, but am hopeful to minimize because it's going to be hard mentally for me to gain it back.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, ma'am, that's fantastic progress! I had lost 100, then my thyroid went sideways and between that and fertility treatments, I think I've gained about eighty back (since 2006, LOL, not like in one year). I'm trying to stay positive, I believe just being able to carry a pregnancy hopefully means things are improved hormone wise, so I'm hoping if I can stay healthy and active that maybe my body will let me lose weight after baby. I hope. But I know I'm so much healthier than I was even at my skiniest, lower blood pressure and cholesterol, no longer smoke, etc.


----------



## newbie2013

You guys are awesome! Managing weight issues while ttc must be really hard. Losing 70 after giving birth is fantastic! And clande, I think you're right, being able to hold a pregnancy likely means your hormones are doing pretty good. Well done to both of you! 

My main goal right now is to increase my fitness. Even though my weight is ok (aside from gaining almost 20 pounds in the last few months), I know I'm unhealthy and not fit. I've been training on the treadmill before my failed ivf and since the bfn, I've been really pushing myself. I can now jog for 30 minutes straight, which I haven't been able to do since I was a kid. I'll stop on transfer day and hold off anything strenuous until after my bfp (hopefully!) Then follow doctor's orders on exercise... I'm also having a glass of wine, which I hardly do at home... hoping this will be my last bottle for a while!


----------



## newbie2013

My next convoluted question - what happens if I ovulate on a day when 5 days later is a day on which I don't think my clinic is open? So, I think I ovulated today, based solely on twinges I felt for about an hour earlier and slippery cm. Five days post o is Friday - I don't think my clinic does transfers on Friday... Do you think they would do it 4 days post on Thursday, or 6 days post on Saturday? I will know for sure in a few hours, but speculating!


----------



## newbie2013

Irrelevant question! I haven't ovulated! Today, follicle is 22.5, lining is 9. All looking good. Going to yet another of my doctor's clinics tomorrow to check again. He said to not even worry about an appointment, he'll just squeeze me in. Hopefully I will ovulate tomorrow, because Saturday would be perfect for us for the transfer...


----------



## ProfWife

That would be about the size I would have been triggered with...22/23..so you're looking at likely having ovulation within the next day or two. 

Hoping that they can confirm it soon and you can do your FET at the end of the week!

Melann - sounds like everything is going well there! Woo hoo!!

Clande - It sounds like you're doing quite well overall. It took a few weeks into the 2nd tri for me to start feeling "good" again energy-wise. Thankfully, the 3rd tri fatigue didn't set in for an extra few weeks as well. Like you, I'm just trying to make time to listen to body and baby to rest...in about 7 weeks, I won't have the luxury of taking a nap whenever I'd like. ;-)


----------



## newbie2013

I can't believe this! I started vomiting last night at 1 am. Couldn't stop. I couldn't keep anything down, not even water. Even tiny sips came right back up. Dh didn't go to work because he was so worried. Dr has been AMAZING. He recommend medicine that stopped it almost immediately and found his friend to do the ultrasound right next to my house instead of driving almost an hour to see him. I'm so relieved...


----------



## melann13

Oh Newbie! So glad you're feeling better, but how scary! Will they do it today then if you're ovulating?


----------



## newbie2013

No, 5 days after because I was day blastocysts.


----------



## ClandestineTX

ProfWife said:


> Clande - It sounds like you're doing quite well overall. It took a few weeks into the 2nd tri for me to start feeling "good" again energy-wise. Thankfully, the 3rd tri fatigue didn't set in for an extra few weeks as well. Like you, I'm just trying to make time to listen to body and baby to rest...in about 7 weeks, I won't have the luxury of taking a nap whenever I'd like. ;-)

That's good to know, as I'm about halfway through week 15 and still just fatigued, never ending. And my retired mom lives around the block from my house, it's already been agreed that she will relieve us if we need sleep. I still can't believe you are almost finished, we just gotta get Newbie, Hopeful, and Momwithbabies caught up! And sorry if there's any other holdouts from the original thread I left out. 



newbie2013 said:


> I can't believe this! I started vomiting last night at 1 am. Couldn't stop. I couldn't keep anything down, not even water. Even tiny sips came right back up. Dh didn't go to work because he was so worried. Dr has been AMAZING. He recommend medicine that stopped it almost immediately and found his friend to do the ultrasound right next to my house instead of driving almost an hour to see him. I'm so relieved...

High estrogen levels would make me feel nauseated around ovulation. What did your scan say? Do you have a date for your transfer yet??? We *need* to know!


----------



## athena87

I haven't been on here in a while, but today is the day we find out the gender &#55357;&#56838;! I seemed to have skipped ms this time also and then it's been replaced with some serious reflux and heartburn. I keep telling my husband that this baby better have a bunch of hair lol.

Melann that's so exciting that the ultrasound went well. I too had issues with showing early. We had to tell people before the first trimester was over because it was too obvious.

Newbie I pray that this transfer results in your a sticky baby! 

Clandestine I'm so glad your pregnancy is going well.

Prowife not much longer. I had Eli at 37 weeks. The final stretch was the longest part for us.

Kksy9b good luck this cycle hope it's the one for y'all


----------



## ProfWife

I'm doing well so far...not wishing for the end to come quickly. I'm not afraid of labor necessarily, but I am afraid of her arriving too early. 34 weeks tomorrow! 

Newbie - I'm glad you're feeling better! I hate that yucky feeling when you have to vomit and can't seem to stop. I'm liking your doctor more and more! Hopefully you get good results and a date today!

Athena - hope little one cooperates for the clear shot! That was the last ultrasound Anne cooperated for. I was put on Pepcid 2X a day for heartburn, but then I started having awful reflux (was up to 6-10 Tums in addition to the Pepcid). I was sleeping on 3 pillows (almost upright) to keep from having the refluxed food/matter come all the way up to my mouth and hit my gag reflex. Doc was worried about that as the acids can royally screw up the larynx and esophagus. So, I'm now on omnaprazole in the morning and Pepcid before bed until she drops and no longer squishes my stomach.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks ladies!

Clandestine, this was a lot worse than just feel queasy. It was uncontrollable :-( Fortunately, I feel much better today and managed a whole day at work. I'm going back to the doctor today and I hope I have ovulated, because he doesn't come to this clinic tomorrow and I have no way of getting to his other clinic. We're just going to have to guess. I'm cd14 today, so I really hope I have. If I have, then the transfer should be Saturday or Sunday. Monday is a public holiday here, so it would be annoying if it has to be Monday (for the inconvenience and because I'd miss a day of rest post transfer).

Hopefully I'll know tonight!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you, please keep us posted!


----------



## newbie2013

I ovulated! Transfer on Saturday!


----------



## ClandestineTX

:happydance: YAY :happydance:


----------



## RaeChay

Excited for you for Saturday newbie!! 

Athena- the 20 week scan is so much fun. FX for all good news!

Profwife- there is more time to nap than you'd think; unfortunately it's the long stretches of restorative sleep that are hard to come by. Definitely nap as much as you can when baby comes (wouldn't it be nice if you could bank sleep though?). 

As far as fatigue- some lucky people (like me) are just extra tired throughout pregnancy. But it should get better as compared to first tri!


----------



## ProfWife

YAY for SATURDAY! Can't wait to hear great news! Have you determined 1 vs 2 for this FET?


----------



## momwithbabies

That moment when you post of BNB just so your period would start...

I'm missing my period but not even sure when/if I ovulated. I think I had sex a grand total of twice this cycle, lol.

I'm still catching up on here, but it looks like lots of good news and progress!!! 

It's been crazy-busy in life, but I made it past the year anniversary of my miscarriage. It wasn't easy, but I did it.


----------



## kksy9b

Newbie- awesome news!!!

Athena- hope the scan went well for you :flower: did your LO cooperate with gender??

Clande- sorry that the fatigue has continued. I hope you get a burst of energy soon!

Mom- :hugs::hugs:

Prof- its easier to get a nap in those newborn days because they sleep so much! Shower? No, but sleep isn't bad (just very broken but lots of opportunity).

AFM, I'm 1 dpo (will confirm with temps in coming days) so back in the tww!


----------



## newbie2013

Lots of exciting stuff happening with us right now! 

Momwithbabies, twice still gives you two chances... :hugs:

Good luck for you scan! 

Doc said yesterday that he wants to transfer two. We're ok with that especially since last time was a spectacular failure. He did mention the possibility of three (I only have 3 frozen), but I'm quite uncomfortable with that. Dh and I always joke that we have such bad luck and knowing us, if three were transferred, three would stick. Putting back two and only leaving one frozen also risks having a wasted cycle if we prep for a cycle and the remaining one doesn't survive the thaw, but I think I'd prefer a wasted cycle than triplets! I didn't get a chance to speak to dh about it last night but I think he'll feel the same. If so, we'll transfer two... and probably end up with either nothing or twins!


----------



## ProfWife

Most of my friends who transferred two ended up with singles. I do have two friends who transferred three and both have triplets. 

The freezing and thawing techniques have gotten so much better over the years. I don't know of anyone personally who had one not survive the thaw (although I've had several who didn't have any survive to freeze). 

Hope the next few days fly by for you so we can get you to the PUPO stage!


----------



## kksy9b

Yay newbie!!! Not much longer now at all! FX at least one sticks


----------



## melann13

Yay Newbie!! So exciting!

momwithbabies- It's hard to get through it... but you did it. I still think about it on the anniversary of our MC, and it was 3.5yrs ago. This year I realized it the day after and felt horridly guilty that I had forgotten.
Will pray that AF stays away.

Profwife- I do miss those random naps... :) The are very renewing- help you get through the nights :)


----------



## athena87

Yes baby cooperated, though at first we weren't sure since the legs were crossed. But then he cooperated and we're having another boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## athena87

This is his crossed legs. We are having a reveal party for our families this weekend.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!! I'm sure your LO will love having a brother!


----------



## melann13

Congrats Athena!


----------



## RaeChay

congrats athena!!

newbie I am SO excited for saturday.

mwb - I know how hard anniversaries are. kmfx for you still.


----------



## athena87

Thanks ladies. We are excited!


----------



## kksy9b

Got my crosshairs today so officially 3 dpo! Heading out of town this afternoon and will get back in time to start testing at 8dpo. I might wait a few extra days, but I have a bunch of sticks stockpiled so will probably start early again :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

GL kksy!


----------



## newbie2013

Congratulations! Your lo will love having a little brother! 

Yay for ovulation! Always exciting...

We're going in at 12 midday on Saturday. Nervous but excited. Dh says we should follow the advice of the doctor with how many to put back. I'm still not keen to put back 3. Too risky. Definitely don't want to tempt fate with the chance of triplets!


----------



## RaeChay

I am not educated about IVF at all, but this is kind of how I'd look at putting 3 back: 

1) you have the terrifying risk of triplets (not impossible but NOT what you want...as if one newborn isn't hard/expensive enough). I know for us, this would mean that I'd have to put any thoughts of getting my master's/doctorate on hold for at least 6 years...and I'd have to quit my job probably before the babies were even due (risk of bedrest).

2) Let's say you transfer three and only one stick. You think "well I'm glad we did all 3 after all." BUT each egg would've given you a 33% chance of a sticky, with no way to know if that 3rd egg was "the one." It could've been that if you transferred 1 or 2, the "one" would've been included. Or, if you transfer two and neither stick, you still have the third available, with no risk of triplets. 

This isn't even considering the possibility that one of them SPLIT. Which can happen. So even if you transfer two, you can end with 3.

So that's how my logic works... as I said, I really have little knowledge of how IVF goes, or the statistics on sticky probability on subsequent IVF transfers when previous transfers failed. It would be worth checking into. It may also be worth looking at probability of splitting? 

Anyways, excited :)


----------



## newbie2013

FET day!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck!!!! What have you decided to do with how many to put back?


----------



## newbie2013

No, not yet. Dh keeps saying, do whatever the doctor recommends. I'm still concerned about the possibility of three, but am also realistic that not all three will survive thaw. Basically, I'd be happy to put back two of my beautiful looking blasts, if two survive thawing. And I'd be hoping for either one or two to stick...


----------



## ClandestineTX

SATURDAY!!!! Good luck newbie!!!


----------



## newbie2013

I've just realised I'm super nervous. In the same room waiting to be called. Dh knows how boring it is so he opted to get a coffee downstairs first! The room they'll do the transfer in is the same theatre they did the retrieval in, so dh can't come in with me... not long now!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm officially pupo! One beautiful expanded blastocyst and one pretty good looking blastocyst safely Inside. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## momwithbabies

Praying!!! Glad you're pupo!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks! Forgot to add, third blastocyst is still frozen!


----------



## kksy9b

PUPO!! That's awesome! FX you get one (or two!) sticky beans!!


----------



## RaeChay

Kmfx!! When will they do blood test? Are you planning to pee?


----------



## newbie2013

Doctor said to wait 12 days - not sure I can last that long! Dh has a work trip some time soon, so whenever that is, I'll do the blood test the day before so that he's here when we know. I'll probably poas as well!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Unless you did a trigger shot, containing hCG, you can test whenever you are comfortable testing. The day 12 recommendation is because a lot of tests won't pick up a positive (but we all know the good ones), and you risk detecting a CP. Only you and your DH know whether you'd prefer to know or not about one of those. Follow your gut on that, we're here for you either way!

Congrats on being PUPO!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks ladies! No trigger this time, so I'll be safe to poas. As for whether we'd want to know about a cp... I'm not sure. Knowing it was possible for me to get pregnant, even if it doesn't last, would almost be a relief. I've NEVER seen two lines. I won't be testing super early. Dh is likely to be leaving around 110-11dpt, so not too bad.


----------



## melann13

Keeping everything crossed for you Newbie! SO exciting!


----------



## ClandestineTX

10 is more than fine. I've been on here for years and most BFPs start at 10-11 dpo, I have only seen a few at 8-9. And I'm talking with super sensitive tests. FRERs took forever by comparison, at 12-13 dpo for a sure line!


----------



## newbie2013

It'll be more than 10-12dpo. It'll be 10-12dpt. I was already 5dpo at the transfer...


----------



## melann13

With my daughter and this pregnancy I had BFPs at 11dpo (didn't test earlier) using the Wondfo from Amazon (the dirt cheap tests). This time it was even late afternoon poas (since we weren't trying- I was just suspicious).
With my loss, I had a BFN at 11 and a light + at 15. Those were more expensive tests though- probably FRER- because I didn't know better


----------



## ProfWife

We triggered, so I tested it out of my system post-iui and got a clear positive at 9dpo/dpiui. We didn't believe it, so I tested twice a day for two more days to make sure that it wasn't a fluke before using our last digital test.

Congrats on being PUPO!! Hope you've been able to rest up the last few days!


----------



## RaeChay

I'm insane, and could see the faintest hint of a line at 8 dpo. This meant me taking apart a test, and holding up to a desk lamp (after being totally dry) and convincing myself it was an evap. Then repeating for 3 days until I was no longer convinced it was an evap. And confirming with FRER.


----------



## newbie2013

Haha! Raechay, you made me laugh  I remember hesitating to test even back then. I didn't want to see a negative test. I got used to that and now I'd be shocked beyond belief if I got a positive test! Never ever seen one, so it would be a first. Waiting again... and taking it as easy as I can.


----------



## pathos

newbie2013 fx, i wish we could fast forward time - this is very exciting.

athena, congratulations :happydance: i secretly want a second boy. i am waiting to see if i can survive the terrible twos. he is 16+ months

GL to those in 2ww

and give me some tips to lose weight =( i still have 1.5 kilos left and i have a second trimester size emcs pouch :nope:


----------



## melann13

My pouch is in FULL force. A woman at a consignment sale the other day guessed that I was at least 16weeks... Can only wear maternity pants. It looks like a certifiable bump. Which I love! Except for the fact that I was planning to keep it under wraps a little while longer. I'm starting to get looks from students that they are suspicious... Far too polite to say anything though. I'm excited to tell them, but am hoping to wait for the Dopplar appt on May 10. I have one here and if I can find that little stinker I may just give up the ruse early. I'm fully aware though that if I can't find it myself, it doesn't mean anything is wrong... just too early. I know that if they can't find it at the doc, they'll do an US.


----------



## ProfWife

I subbed at my old school yesterday. One of the kids who I taught for 6 weeks while the teacher was on maternity leave (it was my old course...worked out perfectly I could cover the class) walked up to me in the hallway and told me congratulations, that he'd just heard I was pregnant :dohh:...

I was already CLEARLY pregnant when I was teaching them (22 weeks - 29 weeks). 15-year-olds are so oblivious - lol. 

(Here's the comparison shot from Week 22-28...)
 



Attached Files:







Baby GrowthMatLeave.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm a bigger girl, so my baseline is like your picture on the left - haha! But at almost 17 weeks I'm still in my normal clothes, which is OK by me! 

What did they think if not a pregnancy? You can tell you are carrying it in the baby way and not anywhere else (arms or face) - these are confused men, yes?


----------



## ProfWife

They're teenagers...can't expect too much from them when it comes to being aware of things like that... 

Plus the teacher I was stepping in for was carrying a 10+ lb child and she was - - - well, carrying the extra weight everywhere. We just carried differently.


----------



## newbie2013

You look great! Kids are so oblivious, aren't they?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ah, teenagers, gotta love them!


----------



## newbie2013

The days are dragging on this week. I'm only 5dp5dt. According to the doctor, I have another 7 days before testing. I doubt I'll wait that long! I will probably do a beta on Monday as I'm off work and can easily go to the lab in the morning, if they're open...


----------



## kksy9b

Hope the days Dont drag too much for you. How are you feeling so far?

AFM, bfn at 10dpo. Still plenty of time!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm Ok . Had bad insomnia for two nights, which hasn't helped. Slept ok last night but still tired. Thank goodness we have another 4 day weekend!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I was the opposite, preferred to stay as busy as possible while waiting! I hope they will do your test Monday, we are impatiently waiting with you for your results!


----------



## newbie2013

My mum, dh and I all had feelings this week, on the same day, that it would be twins. Mine was a dream about ultrasounds, where they only saw one gestational sack, but two heart beats. My mum and dh had less specific feelings...


----------



## ProfWife

I hope you get some rest soon. So essential to well-being (which is why I'm staying OUT of the public eye as much as possible today...was so restless that my sleep tracker didn't even log me as sleeping until around 4 this morning - - - thankfully no work today, so I was able to rest until about 9:30/10). 

I hope they agree to the beta...and I'd be going through pregnancy tests so fast right now. You're much stronger than I am!

Like Clande - I had to stay busy in the waiting...helped the days move for me. But when you're exhausted, it's excruciating. 

Fingers crossed for results soon!!


----------



## athena87

Thanks pathos- ds is 19 months and I'm due 3 days before his birthday, I'm suspecting this lo will be early though since big brother was 3 weeks early and this little guy is a little bigger at a week behind when we had ds anatomy scan.

Prowife you look great!

Newbie can't wait for results!

I'm actually smaller size wise than I was with ds1, but my belly started showing way earlier 

This a comparison around the same time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ProfWife

You look great! (And I love the blonde hair!)


----------



## athena87

Thanks, me too. My dh has never been a fan, til this shade of blonde. I go back and forth a lot between colors, my hair is naturally dark, but I've always been blonde at heart lol.


----------



## melann13

9 weeks today and I managed to get the HB on my at home Doppler! Good thing too because I committed a pregnancy hiding fail today- the shirt I wore today was too short and I realized that the elastic waistband on my maternity jeans was showing every time I bent over while teaching labs all day. Got several strange looks from my students. Whoops!


----------



## ClandestineTX

You ladies all look adorable. I'm so terrified this kid is going to show before I'm ready for it to! I did tell one more person at work, who I needed help from in my crazy ass mid-pregnancy job search. We are having a meeting in a "few weeks" and I need it to be "clandestine" at that time, if at all possible. I've never been so happy to be fat in my life, ROFL! There are a few people I'm starting to feel pretty guilty about not having told yet. I think after my scan next Thursday, I may tell a few more people in confidence. 

NEWBIE!!! How are you doing lady???


----------



## newbie2013

I'm doing ok. Out at the moment with dh, mil and sils. I was enjoying it but now I'm ready to go home and have a nap! We've agreed for an early beta on Monday and a second on Thursday (otd) before dh leaves on his work trip on Friday. At least then we'll know if it positive before he leaves and if the number is doubling appropriately. I may poas on Monday morning before the beta... I've got one left at home. On my failed cycle, I started spotting 8dp5dt, which on this cycle will be Sunday. Fingers crossed that doesn't repeat.


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for a BFP, very seriously FX!


----------



## melann13

My not-so hidden 9wk1day
Students were so excited. They all clapped. I told two of my nursing students from last semester and they legit started crying in my office. It was adorable.
 



Attached Files:







9wks.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kksy9b

looking great ladies!!

best of luck to you newbie!

11 dpo today and temp dropped to just above cover. I'm having all my typical pre AF symptoms (emotional, watery/ew mucus). Following my usual timeline, she should have showed last night or this morning. So far nothing and CM has turned a little thicker and creamy. Still stretchy but definitely not EW. Who knows...in 2 years I have yet to have 2 consistent cycles in a row so I have no idea what to expect this one. AF should be due tomorrow but maybe this will be the one my LP goes back to normal and isn't until tuesday. Sigh...just wish there was a flashing neon sign that would tell me one way or the other!


----------



## newbie2013

kksy9b, I hear you with the flashing neon light! Wouldn't it be good!?!?! I hope the temp drop isn't indicative of af coming. How was your temp this morning?

I have to vent for a moment, sorry - We had such a long day yesterday and came home late, exhausted. I prepared a quick snack for us, and cleaned up afterwards. DH then asked if I would cut up some watermelon (just come into season and his favourite). I responded with "No, I'm not going to cut up watermelon tonight, I'll do it tomorrow morning". A little snarky but it was 11:30pm, I'd just made and cleaned up after our snack with zero help from him and I was exhausted. He wasn't happy with my response and told me "You're so sti...". He didn't finish the word, but I finished it for him "stiff" and I was deflated. Totally. I know I'm not as much fun these days as I used to be - hardly surprising since I've been working full time and studying for the last 4.5 years. And we have had an incredibly stressful year between dh's mental health issues and our infertility issues. It has been awful. It is little wonder I'm tired and stressed - and no fun. He didn't take into account that HE'S no fun either. Didn't take into account that I've been on edge for the last year, wondering if he's going to be mentally stable or not. Didn't take into account that the infertility issues have been incredibly stressful, especially now. He stubbornly cut his own watermelon (which I don't usually let him do because the knife is so sharp and the way his hands shake it could be dangerous). Anyway, I went to bed upset and didn't sleep well at all. I got up a couple of hours before he did and had very little interaction until about 11 this morning when I lay down on the bed for a rest and he came to check on me. He tried to "have some fun", as he put it (which is all one sided given i've just had a fet) and I wasn't into it at all. I am still hurt that he so bluntly pointed out the truth and didn't apologise for it. I cracked it. I broke down completely but still managed to express my intense disappointment in the way he spoke to me. He tried to tell me that he was apologising when he came to bed and was kissing me and that made me even worse! I told him that the way he should apologise is by saying "I'm sorry, it came out wrong and I didn't mean it that way". He kind of understood and did apologise. I then got even more upset when I told him that I acknowledged that what he was saying was true, but it hurt a lot to have it pointed out so bluntly without his acknowledging that he's no fun either! We came to an uneasy truce and he agreed that he hadn't been full of joy either and this whole year was stressful. He managed to convince me to get out of the house and to a cafe where I'm supposed to be doing some writing on my lit review, but instead I'm venting to you guys. Monday can't come soon enough. I just want to know if this fet has worked or not so that we can move on to the next phase - whatever that it. Oh, and in the midst of this, my mil called - she wants to come to stay for a few days because the weather is going to hit 41 degrees Celsius and our apartment is MUCH cooler than hers :-( I really would prefer she didn't, but DH wouldn't say no to her. If this fet does work, then our celebrations will be dampened considerably and if it doesn't, I'll have to hold in my emotions until she goes home... darn it.


----------



## newbie2013

By the way, Hopeful, if you're stalking us but not posting, I just wanted to let you know that I think about you a lot and hope everything is ok with you. If you're not keeping up with the group, I totally understand. Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## newbie2013

Spot of brown on my liner and when I wiped. Feeling it is over. Spotted last time at 8dp5dt. Today is 7dp5dt. Told dh to take me home.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RaeChay

I really really hope it's implantation or something. I'm sorry you and your husband fought. Hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## kksy9b

OMG...did a frer this morning and BFP!!! In total shock. Won't post picture in this thread but if interested, its in my journal. Here we go!


----------



## newbie2013

That's fantastic! I really hoped that this was your cycle! Super happy for you! I was about to ask when your official test date is... then I remembered that you're not undergoing treatment - haha! Habit  Hope this sticks for you! 

As for me, no more spotting but I've been taking it really easy for the last 24 hours. Spent a few hours in bed, followed by an evening of resting, went out shopping today but took our time, then lay on the couch for a couple of hours. Considering holding off the beta until later in the week. Will keep you posted!


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you newbie!

I so so so hope that your beans stick...you've been on a long and unfair road. You deserve all the happiness in the world :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

kksy - Congratulations!! Going in to your doc for an official confirmation?

newbie - Still praying that this one is it for you!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks profwife! I might go in or may just call and schedule my first appt. You have to bring your pee in and they just use the same tests we use....not sure if its worth dragging a toddler out. I do need to find out about continuing vitex that she has had me on and whether or not to take additional calcium (I can't remember if I did it in pregnancy or just while nursing)


----------



## melann13

Congrats kksy!! So exciting!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats kksy! 

Newbie, I have everything crossed for you... EVERYTHING. :dust: All over the place!


----------



## newbie2013

Kksy, I know you didn't want to do this, I HAVE to. I'll just leave this here:
 



Attached Files:







20160502_061055.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kksy9b

OMG!!!!!! Newbie!!! A HUGE HUGE congratulations to you!!! I am so incredibly happy for you. Wishing you a very very very happy and healthy 9 months!!!!

I didn't want to post a picture earlier only to be sensitive to you...you've been on such a long journey and didn't want to rub salt in the wound but as it turns out its not needed!!!! Yay for being bump buddies! What an amazing line!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks kksy! But even if I hadn't got a positive, I would still be happy for you. We decided to wait until Thursday for my beta. That's my official test date. I'll poas again over the next couple of days to make sure it is getting darker. Still in shock!


----------



## kksy9b

oh, i know that hun but it's still hard...thankfully we get to walk through this journey together. Praying that we both see lines that progress nicely over the next few days!!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm excited that I have someone at the same stage as me 

I'll be testing daily until the beta on Thursday


----------



## newbie2013

Just realised that the photo shows a really faint line. It darkened up after another few minutes. Still lighter than the control line, but stronger than that photo.


----------



## ProfWife

Newbie - as a heads up - they can vary widely depending on test, time of day, how much liquid you've had, length of hold, etc. Our line was lighter and darker over the course of the first week on various tests.

Oh...AND CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! So amazing! Can't wait to hear the beta numbers!!


----------



## newbie2013

Ah, good tip. Thanks for that. Dh wants me to test again tonight but I doubt I'll make it through a four hour hold and already want to drink because it is hot today. I think I'll wait until the morning.

Beta results should be in on Thursday night, my time.


----------



## Gkmk

Huge congrats Newbie, very happy for you, exciting times ahead, this year has been very special for so many of us LTTCers, I wish I will be able to hear good news from hopeful as well


----------



## melann13

YAY Newbie!!!!!! That is so so so exciting!! Been thinking of you and thrilled to come on and see that lovely line!!
Yes, as the others have said, do keep in mind that lines won't necessarily get dark quickly, with my daughter I was super paranoid that my lines on the wondfos weren't getting darker, and it turned out that my HCG was more than tripling- so don't worry if it doesn't get darker. Just savor the excitement!!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks Gkmk and Melann!!!! Gkmk, you're so right! I was just thinking that this morning. I can't believe you're already 32 weeks!!

Thanks Melann for the warning. My inexperience with HTP is glaring, isn't it? Lol! 

I may have jumped the gun, but I started a pregnancy journal! Lol! Too soon? Probably, but DH is concerned that I am thinking about this too much so I'm better off getting it out of my head. I'll try to figure out how to link it to my siggy. We're both predicting a girl - again, early stage, but still! I'm also slightly concerned about the potential of twins! Have we had any twins on this group since the start? I don't think we have. Statistically speaking... (GULP!)

I also must admit, I stalked Hopeful's profile, she hasn't been active since February :-( I really hope she's doing ok. I hope she sense the love and positive vibes we regularly send her way. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

There was one set born very early...let me go see who it was again...want2bemommy had twin girls. She was one of the firsts to get a bfp. but i believe that was it. TBH, I have concerns about twins as well for me. They run heavily in my family and with DS we found out I released two eggs but only one was fertilized. Who knows, maybe one or both of us will wind up with them?? when would you have a scan to check?

i will definitely head over next to stalk your pregnancy journal! i've set mine up too...no time like the present! i keep telling my DH that no matter what happens down the road, I am pregnant right now and I want to celebrate and embrace it fully!

Here are my comparison tests. Top is 13dpo on a 25miu test, bottom is 14dpo on a 50miu test. I see a great progression, especially with it being a less senstitive test. Picked up one more pack of FRERs. Will use last two IC's tomorrow (because why not??), then a FRER on Wednesday to check progression. Will use last FRER on 21DPO and should see test darker than control. 

My doctors office also changed the way they do things so I'm unexpectedly getting bloods drawn later this week!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160502_132536.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RaeChay

AHHHHHHHHHHHH

KKsy, congrats!!

And NEWBIE!! I am seriously over here with tears rolling down my face excited for you!! PLEASE everybody post pics of all the tests :) It makes me so happy!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I HAD A FEELING THIS WAS IT!!!!!!! 
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:

And I want to echo all the things about the test progression. I did them, too, your best bet if you can't help yourself, do it once per day or less with as close to the same conditions as possible, eg FMU or SMU. I always had better lines with SMU. Do not read too much into them. It's important you stay hydrated, so don't try to avoid drinking or peeing just for a line! So excited for you!!! And for an early line, your test is great! Not a squinter, a legit line!


----------



## newbie2013

Good scientific approach, Clandestine. I know you're right. Last night's test was lighter but this morning's was a touch darker than yesterday morning's. I'm not that early. Yesterday was the equivalent of 13dpo. Today is approximately 14dpo. That's not early, is it?


----------



## RaeChay

That was a great line for a cheapie at 13/14 dpo. You would have a blazing positive with an FRER on that. 

Really it isn't worth reading too much into regardless. But we all know it's fun seeing progression! Just knowing that you might not see a difference yesterday vs today (but usually progress is evident on tests 2+ days apart).


----------



## ClandestineTX

newbie2013 said:


> Good scientific approach, Clandestine. I know you're right. Last night's test was lighter but this morning's was a touch darker than yesterday morning's. I'm not that early. Yesterday was the equivalent of 13dpo. Today is approximately 14dpo. That's not early, is it?

My many years of seeing and using many tests, I can say yours looks totally normal for 13/14 dpo! If you look at other tests on here, the less than 12 dpo tests often have lines you can barely see. You have a good, strong line for being early (not having missed a period yet). 

FRERs... I'm not a fan of those. They are expensive and, for me, took longer to have really good lines. Clearly, everything has been damn near perfect with my pregnancy, so it was just weird tests! As long as the levels are visibly increasing every two to three days, you are in good shape! 

Congrats, again to both of you!!!


----------



## melann13

Lines look great ladies!! I've been tempted to take another test just to try out the ceiling effect. I've heard that after 6wks you can get a negative test.


----------



## ProfWife

I'd freak myself out if I did that.

Okay - ladies who have already had kids or are 35+ weeks...

1) Did you bleed after your cervical check?
2) With your first, how early did you start dilating? 

I had my first cervical check today. They said I might spot...but I had a little more than spotting (at the store...freaked out quite a bit) - brownish-red. After missing a period for 35 full weeks, I wasn't expecting that.

Doc reported Anne is still high, I'm at 0 dilation and 50% effaced. She didn't seem concerned, but did advise I get an exercise ball to sit on at home to help guide Anne into position a little and to make sure I'm walking. She also suggested intimacy to help get things ready, but I don't really want her to come before 37 weeks (we're 36 tomorrow). 

Feedback from those of you who have been there?


----------



## gabbygabz

Just wanted to chime in from an old regular who is now just a stalker and say a huge congrats to the new BFPs!! And in terms of twins, my IVF twin fraternal girls just turned 1 yesterday so maybe that evens out your odds a little bit from ladies on this thread. And if you do end up with twins ... then we can definitely talk! :) For now, sending all sorts of happy thoughts and smooth sailing!


----------



## melann13

Profwife- here to be an outlier for you. I turned down early cervical checks. Had zero interest in people poking around down there, so I didn't get checked until I hit 40wks.
I did not spot, but I was 0cm, 0 effaced, 0 everything. At 41+3 doc said I was between 0-1. Woo hoo.
I was induced with cervical ripening at 41+3 (later that day after my appt as the US showed that water was starting to get low and the hospital was booked up for later in the week), joke was on them, I didn't deliver til 41+5 anyway.
As far as getting things going, I did EVERYTHING. Large quantities of raspberry leaf tea, bounced on an exercise ball for the entire LOTR trilogy plus some, lots of walking (which was interesting in WI in January) and DTD, spicy food and pedicure. I didn't really start those things til week 38. At 41weeks is when I went out with my due date buddy from birthing class who also hadn't gone into labor for Mexican food and pedicures. The poor ladies at the nail salon were a little overwhelmed with our giant swollen feet and we kept asking if they knew acupressure points for labor :)
Good luck! (This is why I'm not thinking I'll go early this time- earlIER I hope, but not early).
I was 29 when I had my daughter.


----------



## ProfWife

I have no real interest in them poking around, but they didn't indicate it was optional with the practice we use. 

Both of my sisters were only a few days on either side of due dates, but they were also between 19 and 24 with each of their deliveries (I'll be 34 on the 19th). I'm a smidge worried as I was told by one radiologist I had cervical stenosis. Granted, that was the same radiologist who couldn't complete my HSG. They had 0 issue with the iui/hsg catheters at my actual RE's office or at my previous gyn's office when they did the saline ultrasound. So, I'm not sure how accurate the stenosis diagnosis is.

After I finish my watermelon, I'm heading out to get an exercise ball. Hoping it will help alleviate the "lightning crotch" I've got going on at the moment since little girl is hanging out in a weird position...


----------



## athena87

First of all, newbie I was shocked and excited seeing your test! I'm so happy for you and lots of happy tears too!

Kksy congrats! So happy for you.

Prowife I think I spotted after the first, I know for sure I started losing my plug and I think there was some blood in it. I was 36 weeks and dilated to 1 50% effaced. She didn't check me at 37 weeks and the day after my appt I went into labor. My water broke about 8:30 that morning and Eli was born at 4:35 that evening. I was 26 when I had him.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm still cooking #1, but my childhood bestie was raised by a labor and delivery nurse, so lots of stories from there. In general, she's going to come when ready, so I'd not worry about accidentally bringing her on early, just look at what it look some of the other ladies who were not meeting scheduling expectations!


----------



## newbie2013

Gabby! Of course! I remember your twins now. Have no fear - if it is twins for us, I'll be asking you thousands of questions! 

I'm terrible at keeping secrets... keeping this from everyone is going to be so hard. somehow I managed to keep the whole ivf process quiet. Not a single person at work knows. Dh gave me the green light to tell my mum about the bfp, but she's treating herself to her first ever health retreat and with the time difference, she's busy when I'm free to talk and I'm busy when she is. I might have to wait until Sunday when she gets home.


----------



## newbie2013

Oh, and thanks athena!


----------



## ProfWife

I have pretty selfish reasons, too. My shower is the 21st. My sister had to schedule it after her daughter's wedding or she would have lost her poor mind. 

On the bright side...the bleeding already seems to have subsided. I bought a ball listed for my height, but it seems a little low. May take this one back and get the larger size. 

**Or not...helps to just inflate the stinker completely. LOL I'll admit, I can actually feel the pressure on my back changing. Happiness! :-D


----------



## athena87

Prowife- funny story about ds's labor- so I was getting out of bed after having contractions for about 20 minutes and I felt the gush. I'm like omg I think my water just broke- called dh and he says he's on his way and I walk in our bathroom and it was like every movie where the water hits the floor. I was shocked... They tell you that's not how it happens lol. Well we get to the hospital I'm wheeled up to labor and delivery and this nurse says how far along are you I say 37+1 and she looks at me and says this is your first baby, I said yes. And she laughs and says we'll be sending you home, you probably just peed. My husband and I exchanged looks, and she took me to the room and checked my dilation and swabs so they can test if my water broke. I was between a 3 and 4. She comes back and says well it looks like you won't be going home, your water did break. I was like I know, I told you it did.


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you everyone for the well wishes! i'm going tomorrow for a consult and get the order for a blood draw. As long as those numbers come back okay (not sure if they are doing a second set or not), we will start announcing this weekend to family in town and next weekend to our out of town family who we are visiting.

Newbie- how are you feeling hun? good luck with telling your mom!

gabby- so nice to hear from you! hope all is well!!

melann- yes, i've heard around 6 weeks or so you start getting the hook effect. you can dilute your urine to get a positive still though :)

profwife- hope you start getting some relief soon :hugs: i was checked from 36 weeks on and spotted every time but no more than that. At 36 weeks, I was 1 cm 50% effaced, 37 weeks 2 cm 50%, 38 weeks 3 cm 50% and my doctor told me she didn't think i would make it to my due date. I was due on April Fools and my little guy played a nice joke on all of us. I stayed 3cm 50% for 3 more weeks. At 41 weeks I was 4cm 70%. I didn't go into active labor for 4 more days and he was born at 41+5. You really just NEVER know...baby will come when baby wants to come!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm feeling good, but tired after a night of insomnia. So happy it is teacher appreciation week and we've given everyone the afternoon off (well, leaving at the same time as the kids instead of having a faculty meeting). I'll be heading home for a nap!

I posted my tests from the last three mornings on my journal. Today's Is definitely darker!


----------



## RaeChay

Profwife- never had bleeding with checks- not even with membrane sweeping (though this time I did bleed after a pap). I also wasn't remotely dilated until listeriosis put me in labor at exactly 40 weeks- and even then, only a fingertip until I got pitocin. 

Sex won't put you into labor at 35 weeks. There's a decent enough chance it won't at 40 weeks either ;)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Kksy, you are far more confident than I am! I'm 18 weeks on Friday and still only barely telling people! And not even all!


----------



## kksy9b

I think if we had as hard of a journey as you did, I would be hesitant as well to announce. Praying that in the coming weeks (especially after 24 weeks) you can feel more confident :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

So the blood work ordered wasn't for betas. They will check progesterone but otherwise just the new OB panel (HIV etc). The lab was super busy so will go later this week to get it done. I had a good progression on the FRER and now I want to go tell everyone! First appt set up for one month from now when I'll be 9 weeks.


----------



## melann13

I feel like it goes in streaks a little bit. Early on I was ready to run down the halls telling everyone. Now that tomorrow is 10wks I kind of want people to mind their own business. I think that I've also told most people in my immediate proximity though, which makes life SO much easier. I know my students were talking about it (a nice Chem prof who knew came to tell me that she overheard them debating it in her lab ;), so it was a relief to tell them and just be able to get dressed in the morning without being paranoid about whether they'd be able to tell. Yesterday I wore a more fitted shirt and when I came downstairs, DH says, whoah! Just putting it out there huh? I said yup... not going to bother trying to hide it, let em talk. There are still 4 people in my dept (out of 16) that I haven't told directly. I just don't want to have the conversation with 2 of them because I think they're sexist. The other 2 I have very limited interaction with and seems strange to just go knock on their doors and say "hey, guess what?"


----------



## newbie2013

I can't even begin to imagine what it will feel like to tell people that I'm pregnant. DH and I were talking yesterday and i said those words for the first time. I told him that my af was due yesterday and obviously hadn't come. He asked me "what does that mean?". I answered "it means I'm pregnant". Unfortunately he was referring to something else completely - apparently not listening to me!

I'll be going in for my beta tomorrow, results in about 24 hours. We'll be going over to see my MIL briefly and will pick up the results on the way home. DH leaves very early Friday morning, so our celebrations - if there are any - will be short lived. 

The main question that's going through my head is - What now? I know I'll have a beta tomorrow, but I've never allowed myself to think of what happens after that. Never asked the doc what his protocol is for after that. After I get the beta, I'll send him a message telling him and will ask him what's next...


----------



## RaeChay

newbie - my guess (just from being around baby boards) will be a referral to an MFM and setting up ultrasound around 6-7 weeks? but it may work differently, since you are in a different country. 

I'm just so excited for everyone :) 

Hopeful, I'm still sending you good baby vibes!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Newbie: It depends on your clinic. Mine would have monitored me through first trimester then transferred to OB. Since we did it without the RE, I only got in before eight weeks because I was a new OB patient, and even then was a nurse visit and didn't see the doc until 10 week! You will wait a lot. Don't be scared if you get another spot or two. Try not to be scared. I had very minor spotting in the 5th week that ruined most of my first trimester for me. Ask when you go in for the labs or the results for the next step and how they proceed if things continue to be well. 

Still no show here, but I can feel a muscular lump. I think the relaxin kicked in today, because all my joints are achy. I'm still quite selective about telling people. Still keeping things off Facebook, probably until after delivery!


----------



## newbie2013

Beta is 1252! I'm 12dp5dt! Doc said to come for a scan after two weeks, but I think I'll go for another beta on Saturday to set my mind at ease. I guess I'm officially pregnant!


----------



## kksy9b

yay!!! amazing number!!


----------



## RaeChay

Twins!


----------



## melann13

Yay!


----------



## ProfWife

That is a REALLY strong number! Congratulations!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Fantastic beta! How would you feel if it were one versus two or the other way around? I remember you being apprehensive about twins in the past.


Kksy: What's your doc's plan after the progesterone and other panel?


----------



## newbie2013

Hmm... I'm not actually sure! Twins scare the hell out of me, but one baby also scares the hell out of me!! Haha! I *think* I/we can cope with twins, but any more than that would be too much. One would be good because things are less complicated, both with the pregnancy and afterwards, but I would like two kids and I'm not sure I can go through the whole IVF process again (I know I have a frozen emby, but there's no guarantees with that). If I had greater support here (DH's family are not generally helpful, but then I have never needed them to be), then I'd be more excited at the prospect of twins. If I lived close to my mum, for instance, it would be different. As it is, I already know that I'll be a working mum, but the baby would be with me at work with a day-nanny looking after him/her, so working, with limited support and twins - gulp!


----------



## kksy9b

It will all work out exactly like its supposed to newbie. It will be a huge adjustment whether there is one or two. If there are twins, it will be all you know caring for them so will seem like normal, if that makes sense? 

Clande- I'm going to go get my draw done today and then I have my first appointment woththr doctor on 6/4 (ill be 9 weeks).

Question for you all- I was on vitex prior to getting pregnant. I asked the doctor and she said it was fine to continue but I'm not sure if I'm comfortable with it or not. I've seen a lot of conflicting information to its affects. Do you all have any experience with this?


----------



## newbie2013

Just noticed your profile pic, kksy. That's so cute! Love the tshirt!


----------



## gabbygabz

newbie! Excellent number and not for nothing, very in line with where I was beta wise with my 2 beans. Like others have said, it will work out the way it is supposed to but for some relief on the prospect of twins, I am a working attorney and my husband is a guidance counselor, our girls have been with a day time nanny since 4 months old and we have very very limited family support and we are making it work! It would be a lie to say it hasn't been challenging, but there's a strength in doing it that is empowering and really, you will be continually shocked at what you're capable of whether it's one baby or two! And yea, if you want two kids (like I did) there's a real efficiency to not having to take the IVF road again! Either way, so so happy and excited for you and will keep following along!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks for the confidence boost, gabby. I need to get my head straight and not get too far ahead of myself. I need to take one step at a time...


----------



## ProfWife

If it helps, I've also seen people with a high number and only a singleton. So, it really can go either way.

And either way, I'm super excited for you!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks Profwife. I'm good either way. I'm just excited that I have proved I can actually get pregnant. First time ever, so that's a bonus. Whether it is twins or a singleton, whether it lasts to a successful delivery or doesn't, I'm still happy to know I can get pregnant. That's a big relief. One step at a time should become my motto because I need to keep reminding myself to do that.


----------



## kksy9b

i love your motto <3

went and got my blood draw done today. thankful that charles sat super super still on my lap or she wouldnt have been able to take it. next up is taking my last frer (possibly ever as this is likely our last baby :( ) sometime next week, probably Monday. Then just wait for my first appointment in early June!


----------



## ProfWife

Deleted...just needed to vent...


----------



## momwithbabies

Yay, Newbie!! Congratulations and best wishes!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks momwithbabies! How are you doing?

Profwife - why did you delete your vent!? I'm happy to read someone else's vent - I've written enough of my own!! Vent away...


----------



## newbie2013

Second beta back - 3015 @ 14dp5dt! Doubling time of about 39 hours 

Still thinking it is high, considering I'm now roughly 19dpo...


----------



## ClandestineTX

Doubling time is perfect!


----------



## ProfWife

Doubling time is great! That's terrific! However many there are, they are nestling in nicely!

I deleted the vent because I just sounded like a whiner...I'm just battling some really bad feelings of being let down but simultaneously inadequate. Just doesn't feel like I'm really high on the priority list for my husband right now, and his little remarks are cutting very deeply - yet it doesn't matter how hurt I am...he's right and that's the end of the true discussion. My opinion, my view, doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## athena87

Newbie with ds my hcg was 400 at 19 dpo and 800 at 21 dpo. They didn't do one this time. You're numbers are terrific!

Prowife I'm sorry things are rough, hope they get better soon.


----------



## momwithbabies

newbie2013 said:


> Thanks momwithbabies! How are you doing?
> 
> Profwife - why did you delete your vent!? I'm happy to read someone else's vent - I've written enough of my own!! Vent away...

I'm doing well. Just started Weight Watchers and got a FitBit for Mother's Day (which is today in the U.S. - I wasn't sure if it's the same everywhere else, lol). I'm not overweight, but I eat like crap and you can see my rolls more and more. I'm hoping to feel better about myself. I'm starting off great on day 2, but we shall see if I can keep up this enthusiasm. 

Your numbers sound great! I know your mind is going a thousand miles a minute, which is just preparing you for motherhood :flower:


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I hope everything is okay. I know my husband and I have fought many times about him putting work before family. Yes, please feel free to vent - heaven knows I have plenty of times. But you just need to.

It is so frustrating when they don't seem to get it. I am the worst to offer advice, nor did you ask for it, but know that I'm here to listen.


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks, ladies. 

It came down to a major communication breakdown... 

I thought he was going to be with me all day today. Even though our daughter isn't born, we both think of this as my first Mother's Day (US, of course). So, I had one set of expectations. He thought that our picnic out on Friday with a mini-maternity photo session (our photographer didn't have the time to take all the ones I wanted before a major storm rolled in and ended our session) was our "Mother's Day outing" so that he could work today while I went back to my hometown to see my own mom and sisters solo. 

It was just really frustrating and heartbreaking because I had these visions of roses, quality time, etc. ...something to really celebrate my first Mother's Day while he thought it was okay to decide about 12 hours beforehand to do something "special" (he still doesn't seem to understand that when he takes time to actually PLAN something, it makes me feel special...when I feel like it's a last minute, seat of the pants decision that I end up planning half of there's a bit of the "magic" that is lost...we've dealt with this since our second anniversary, and it still doesn't seem to really sink in, even 7 years later). 

We ended up working it out. I'm still a bit unhappy with him over the fact that it seems like everything related to our marriage or relationship becomes a last minute thought while he plans out everything else in life in meticulous detail. Even the card (which he bought earlier this week) was written in and signed less than 2 minutes before he gave it to me before church...

It just comes down to thoughtfulness. I don't feel like he invests a whole lot. Part of that is because (unknown to him), I've already been working on his Father's Day stuff (June 5) for almost a month. We're due right about that time, so I know I won't have the energy to do anything then. 

Let's just say it was a bit of a mess...


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: i hope that once she is here he will re-prioritize you and the family.


----------



## ProfWife

I think it will be quite a wake up call for him. Don't get me wrong, please. He is a wonderful man who has a heart of gold. He just also has a lot of things he wants to do in life to improve our situation, but I don't think he realizes that I'd rather have him than any of the material things his advancing career could ever give us. I'd rather give up our pretty cushy life and have him than have a bigger budget or home but miss him. 

In other news...I just found out I'm GPS negative! No antibiotics for me! So thankful as the most common ones that wouldn't hurt our Anne I'm highly allergic to.


----------



## newbie2013

I totally understand what you mean, Profwife. I hope it was a wake up call for him. And I hope he does reconsider his priorities. I'm glad you shared your frustrations with us. I hope it helped. 

All is good with me. I finally got a bit more sleep last night and I'm going out with some girlfriends after work today, which I'm looking forward to. It will be hard not telling them because they've been such a support to me over the last few years, but I'm not ready to share this news with them yet. I may see them once more before I travel to Australia in June for a holiday, so I think I can keep my mouth shut until after I get back (I'll be about 16 weeks by then).


----------



## kksy9b

Yay for GBS negative! I had it with DS and am hoping to not have it this time...that IV was horrible.

And I totally get it. My husband can be the same way and honestly, part of it is something that is incoded into a mans DNA. They have this primal instinct to provide for their family. What they have to learn though is balance. I think when she is here it will be a wake up call for him, or at least I hope so. The first year is HARD and can be so so so difficult on a marriage as you learn to adjust. I would continue to voice your concerns, Dont keep it in. If you do, it will be exponentially worse when she is here and pp emotions and lack of sleep are thrown in. I would tell him directly what you need from him and expect from him once she is here. It will all work out hun in the end and I hope he comes around soon for you.

Newbie- have fun with your outing!


----------



## newbie2013

Outing was fun, but I made the big mistake of eating like I normally would - we go all out! Soup, big main meal and I was at my limit. I'm already bloated badly, so that didn't help. Then we decided to go to a chocolate dessert place and I almost threw up. I didn't have anything. I just couldn't stomach any of it. Even looking at their's made me feel sick... :-( Chocolate is my favourite...


----------



## ProfWife

Give it some time. You'll be able to adjust your meal expectations (smaller portions of the things you love...you get a wider variety). Once you're stuffed, nothing looks good, even if it is your all-time favorite!

There's not much room for food in my stomach at this point, but if I'm careful, I can still get the variety of tastes I love in smaller (but often more frequent) doses. I'm glad I'll be back to eating normally by the summer. I tend to almost gorge on sweet watermelons during the hot summer months. ;-)


----------



## melann13

Doppler appt later today and DH can meet my doc. I used my doppler at home this morning and struggled to find the HB, but did find it for just a couple seconds, so good enough for me... seems to be a lot more movement in there, not that I can feel it, but I can hear it on the doppler! Babe is still very low of course which just makes my big bump more ridiculous. At least DH thinks it's cute, even if it's just my intestines getting pushed up.
I'm kind of hoping doc gives up early on the doppler and just goes to US so we can see the bean... last time I was 7wks and they did abdominal, so it was really just a line with a pretty little flicker. I know if I had opted to do the NT scan I'd have an US in the next week, but we are foregoing all early testing and will just have the anatomy scan at 20.
This time is going a lot quicker than last. I'm still paranoid, but only 2 days from 11wks!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have an appointment later today, also! So far haven't had luck with the Doppler, due to my "abdominal insulation" and a wiggly wee one, so we got a scan last month. No clue if they will be able to pin down the hb today or not.


----------



## newbie2013

Reading about your doctor appointments reminded me that I still needed to call the clinic to make my appointment! I had called several times during the day but couldn't get through. I had a choice between the 19th (6w1d) or 22nd (6w4d). I went with the 22nd to make sure that he could hear the heart beat. Almost regretting it because I would LOVE to know sooner, but another couple of days will hopefully tell me more than going early.

Good luck for your appointments! Keep us posted.


----------



## ProfWife

Today was the day of appointments! I had my 37 week appointment this morning in addition to the car seat safety check.

I'm still at 50% effaced, -2/-3 station, finger-tip/1cm dilated. Doc would have liked to see more progress at this point. So, I'm sentenced to the exercise ball for a few hours a day for the next week. My MIL sent me birthday massage money - enough for 3. So, I'm going to get a pre-paid package for 3 months. I'm hoping that helps me relax - my bp was 130/80. Considering that until about 35 weeks I was steadily 110/70 ish, I feel concerned even though my doc and nurse do not.

Safety check went well. Tech was impressed by husband's work (because every single thing was correct). Makes it far more real when I walk up to my car and see an infant carrier behind my seat. 

At the absolute most, we'll meet Anne 4 weeks from tomorrow (doc cuts everyone off at 41 weeks). Carpet is getting installed in her room tomorrow, and I can FINALLY start putting it all together. It's about time!


----------



## kksy9b

I'm jealous of all these appointments! I won't have my first until early June.

Profwife- for only being 37 weeks it seems like you're doing great! Have you been having any BH?


----------



## melann13

Had my appt. Everything went great. HB chugging along at 165.


----------



## ProfWife

Melann - good rate!

Kksy - I've had BH for a few months. The last few days rather than it being across my low abdomen, which is where they'd been forever, I was having pressure all over, my abdomen was really hard. Doc has officially listed those as real contractions since they were harder to walk through and radiated rather than hitting and dispersing by changing positions, walking, etc. So, in a way that's encouraging, but in another way I'm hoping that my body won't try to go into major contractions without everything else progressing.


----------



## kksy9b

Melann- awesome news!

Profwife- FX she is in the right position for the contractions to be productive 

Got a call from my doctor- I've already tested GBS positive :dohh: they are giving me a round of antibiotics now and of course in labor. I was hoping to be IV free this time but oh well.


----------



## ProfWife

Will they test you again in third tri? If you're clear, would they consider no IV?


----------



## athena87

My appt was yesterday, Benji's hb was 151, all of his scans from the anatomy scan came back normal and the genetic testing came back normal. He's very active and I feel him moving like crazy. He likes to kick big brother in the back if he sits in my lap lol. My next appt is the dreaded glucose test. This pregnancy feels like it's flying by. I'll be close to the 3rd trimester then too. Eli loves to pat my belly and say baby or Benji, it's the cutest thing.


----------



## RaeChay

ProfWife said:


> Will they test you again in third tri? If you're clear, would they consider no IV?

If her practice is like mine they won't retest. With DS I showed positive GBS in my urine in first tri; they gave me antibiotics to reduce colonization (which was effective when they retested my urine after I finished medication) but GBS tends to stick around for months or years- and will most likely still be there by term.


----------



## ProfWife

Mine didn't even test me until a week ago. Thankfully I was negative.

Didn't realize it was so hard to get rid of!


----------



## melann13

Morning ladies. Need support... I feel AWFUL. As in, I barely made it through my lecture this morning, which happened to be the ONE all year that my dept chair came to observe and I was barely holding it together and probably said a lot of nonsense....
Now I'm in my office with the door shut with a raging headache and the trash can on my lap. Dry heaves this morning before coming... I have 46 term papers to grade plus a lecture to write for Friday, a letter of new major support for the dean that he wants this afternoon and all I want to do is go home and put a blanket over my head. I went to bed extra early last night and still feel like I got hit by a truck. I don't ever remember feeling this bad with my daughter, and tomorrow I'll be 11 weeks. Why does it seem to be ramping up to worse?!?
I have class again in 35 minutes. Thankfully they voted last week to watch a documentary today, so I can just hang out in the back, but I kind of wish I had told them to just watch it at home. I've already seen it twice...
Blurgh!! 
Just had to vent. I am beyond thankful for this baby, just so painfully tired I want to cry.


----------



## newbie2013

Oh Melann, I'm so sorry you're feeling this bad! Perhaps it is more than just morning sickness? Did you eat something out of the ordinary? I don't know any remedies (yet) for MS, but possibly ginger tea? If you have any close by?


----------



## melann13

Thanks Newbie, ginger hard candies seem to work. I've already gone through almost 2 whole bags this pregnancy. Also, just eating even when it seems like the last thing I want to do. I ate a muffin after posting and felt a little better, went to class and now I went to lunch and ate quite a bit. I fear I may have a sinus infection as well, causing the headache. I'm not sure. I thought it was allergies, but most of my friends with allergies seem to feel that this rainy week has helped and I just feel worse. We moved here last year, so there's a chance that I'm reacting more strongly to different pollens etc than I am used to. My allergies developed a number of years ago when we moved to a different location. I previously had none and now have to take daily medication (which thankfully is fine during pregnancy).
I'm actually going to duck out of work and go home to nap. I'm taking papers with me to grade after I wake up, but right now I feel that if I don't sleep I won't be able to do anything.
Last day of classes for me in Friday, and then finals last week. Will be SO thankful to be done. I have lots scheduled for after the school year (professional development etc), but it's not the same as staying up late at night to finish writing lectures and grading.

Hope everyone is having a better day.


----------



## kksy9b

Profwife- like Rae said, once you test positive you get antibiotics during labor no matter if you later test negative (which they wont even retest here). I had it with my DS so I had assumed I would have it again so I guess better to know early on. I'm on a round of antibiotics now, which will hopefully help, but better to be safe than sorry come time for the birth.

athena- that's so sweet that your LO likes to pat your belly. great news about a healthy looking baby!

melann- :hugs::hugs: i hope the rest of your day was a bit easier and you started feeling better


----------



## newbie2013

I've never heard of GBS... I guess I don't have to worry about it much at the moment 

I do, however, need to make sure I mention to my doc that I'm 0- blood group and DH is A+. It probably won't be an issue for this pregnancy, but I want him to note it regardless. Just in case.


----------



## melann13

On an ironic note, my last lecture tomorrow for my Human Physiology class is on Pregnancy. I did make a presentation, but half of me wants to just plop down in front of the room and say "So, what do you want to know?"


----------



## ProfWife

Melann, if you have a good rapport with that particular group, it would be hilarious for you to speed through the presentation and then do that. Plus it's the last class...why not go ahead and make it abundantly clear? ;-)

Newbie - GBS = Group B Strep. They'll test you for it later. I'm assuming your doc will give you lots of info about the RhoGam shot for the Rh- blood types that you'll get later in the pregnancy. They're required to test you for your blood type to verify. The prevents your body from attacking the baby, but it's not needed until week 28 and then again after delivery. (https://www.pregnancycorner.com/being-pregnant/health-nutrition/rhogam.html)


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks Profwife. I'll check the link. They won't need a blood test to verify, though. I have my blood donation card from when I lived in Australia and used to donate my blood. DH recently checked his blood type because he wasn't sure, so we have that. No doubt I'll be getting several blood tests anyway, so they can just do it with one of them!

Melann, let us know if you do decide to do that in the lecture - I agree, it would great, practical information! A girl my brother went to university with revealed her pregnancy during a class they were doing on ultrasounds (he works in the medical field) - they needed a volunteer and the student had already arranged with the lecturer that she would be the volunteer and they did an ultrasound on her stomach area - the class LOVED it! Great practical example  Good luck!


----------



## ProfWife

Newbie - they often don't ask. They are required by laws to run specific tests. I guess you can always raise a ruckus or decline, but I just went with it. (I'd already been blood typed by my RE within the last 2 years, but my doc insisted it was necessary.)

The number of tests are astonishing. I was tested last week for syphilis and gonorrhea. Hubs and I have been married for almost 9 years, together for 10, no other partners and even we haven't done anything for the last several months (he's been exhausted from work and I've just been exhausted). Still had to have the record of being tested. I've also now been tested for HIV 3 times (twice during pregnancy, once with my RE). Considering both hubs and I had 0 partners before each other, waited until the wedding, we are what might be considered "low risk." 

I understand some people lie about these things, which makes it so the rest of the population has to be tested in order to protect these little ones we carry.


----------



## melann13

Agreed profwife, same boat, DH and I have only ever been with each other, and only once we were married. I once had a crap OB that I saw just for a pap and she wanted to test me for all sorts of things as well as give me the HPV vaccine. I declined and explained that I had zero reason to suspect anything. She looked me straight in the face and said "You don't know your husband's not cheating on you." I about punched her in the throat. Never went back. I had known her less than 5 minutes and she pulls that? No way. It would be different if it was a doc that I had a long relationship with or something.
I did my lecture this morning. Hardly any of it was out of the book. I teach at a very conservative Christian school, so there are A LOT of people interested in NFP etc. I have several engaged students in my class as well. I was VERY open. We talked about miscarriage, chemical pregnancy, stillbirth, infertility and more. I told them that I've been through miscarriage and one of the MANY reasons that you NEVER ask someone if they're pregnant is because they may not want to tell you if they lose the baby, which they will have to for everyone they told they're pregnant. Even worse, they could have already had one and still be showing. It was very real and frank. They had a lot of really sincere questions.
After class an extremely genuine male student asked if he could talk. He wanted to know what a husband should do in these cases. He's not married (not even in a relationship currently from what he's mentioned to me). He really HEARD me when I said how common it is, and he felt that I was someone he could ask about what a husband's role should be in helping his wife as well as himself through such a difficult thing. He is going to make a young woman very happy someday. I am truly blessed to work with such amazing students.
We had our last chapel for the semester today, and it was amazing, and has just made me more emotional about this great place I work.


----------



## newbie2013

What a fantastic experience for your students (and you)! I'm sure that will be one lecture they will remember in the years to come. I find there are so many conversations that just aren't had in our societies - and you had some of them yesterday. The high school I went to, which wasn't conservative at all, never talked to the students things like that during sex education. We were taught that having sex would result in pregnancy (implied that it would happen immediately). I WISH I had had someone like you in my life when I was younger so that I had started this journey without high expectations that getting pregnant was as easy as having unprotected sex and after a couple of months I'd be pregnant. I never expected it would take so long and require so much intervention. I always thought that IVF was for very few people who had "something wrong" with them... How naive I was :-( Thank goodness for good old Dr. Google who educated me rather quickly when things weren't happening.


----------



## ProfWife

Melann - that is AWESOME! What an extremely worthwhile class.

You're really a great teacher! I'd take your class in a heartbeat! 

I am blessed with my doc. She shares the same values and isn't afraid of speaking her mind when she discovers her patients are of the same mindset. She expressed her irritation at needing all that testing done when she was pregnant with her boys. Yes, there are some who cheat, but that doesn't mean all men are going to do it. 
I just really hope she's the one on call when I go into labor...I REALLY like her and fully trust her.


----------



## athena87

Prowife they test you for all of that again when you're having #2. My husband and I joke about it. They put all of our test results on a portal online and i was looking at my labs and went through the list I don't have such and such and so on and so forth. My husband and I have been together 8.5 yrs and just had our 6 yr anniversary on Mother's Day. We are both O+ so no worries there. The worst thing I've ever been asked by my ob was if ds1 was planned. I'd been going to her 1.5 yr for infertility issues. Dh was so mad, he was like how hard is it to look over a chart.

Melann your class sounds awesome. Most people never hear about miscarriages or infertility til they are going through it. My mom lost my twin and dh's mom lost a girl prior to having his older brother and almost lost dh when she had him at 27 weeks. It's crazy to me that his birthday is June 28, but his actual due date would've been between our boys due dates ds1 October 3(born September 13) and ds2 is due September 10. I think I was around 26 weeks on his birthday with Eli and I'll be around 29 or 30 this time.


----------



## ProfWife

Athena - I would have been mad if they were that lackadaisical! I'm glad that my doc does actually spend a few moments reviewing charts before coming in the room (and seems to try to remember specific things about each of the patients to develop a rapport with them).


----------



## newbie2013

How's everyone doing? Any sign of Anne yet?? 

Everything good at my end. DH came back exhausted from one work trip and leaves tomorrow on another. This one is only about 12 days, but I'll miss him and he'll miss the first ultrasound - 6 days to go!


----------



## melann13

I'm doing a little happy dance because the last 2 days I have felt SOOO much better! Wednesday and Thursday last week were really rough. I'm now considering the idea that with where I am in my pregnancy that the placenta was taking over and for those two days I had double the hormones while the switch happened. I still have food aversions and eat A LOT, but I had coffee for the first time yesterday without it making me want to vomit! (Not a lot obviously, but I haven't been able to even think of taking a sip- and I LOVE coffee- used to manage a shop- the whole shebang and genuinely enjoy decaf because I just love the taste and comfort of it. This morning I worked at a coffee shop for a couple hours writing an exam and couldn't handle the idea of having a latte, but not with the same intense disgust I had previously.
Here's hoping that I continue on the upswing into the second tri!
(Cravings are DEFINITELY still a thing- spent more at Costco on Saturday than EVER before because EVERYTHING sounded so good!


----------



## ProfWife

I have my 38 week appointment tomorrow morning, we'll see if there's any progression. At last week's appointment I was only a fingertip dilated, 50% effaced and she hadn't really dropped at all (-2/-3 station). I think she's moved down some, but I'm not sure if it's enough. I've been bouncing and rotating on my exercise ball if relaxing without my poor swollen ankles propped up. 

Today, I think nesting officially kicked in full-force. So far, I've re-organized my craft area, cleaned out the freezer (except part of the track I can't reach in my condition) and scrubbed part of the kitchen floor. I'm on a break for lunch and an episode of Call the Midwife from last night. Then it's fridge, cabinet doors, organizing the pantry and mopping the rest of the kitchen. I think after that I'll be taking a nap with my feet propped before deciding what to tackle next.

Craziness going on around here...


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm mid-week 19, weight holding steady, still haven't had to use the maternity clothes I bought! 

Tired, but trying to stick to at least daily walking. Made announcements to mail out since we are still keeping this off Facebook while I look for a new job. Can't complain, thankfully!


----------



## melann13

Yay Clande!
Props on the no maternity clothes. That ship has sailed for me already :) Certainly I can still wear regular shirts as long as they are long enough to cover my elastic pants!

I can't remember if you'd had movements yet or not? I'm looking forward to feeling them earlier this time around (since that's pretty standard with #2), plus I think I grew new nerve endings after my daughter. I always had ovulation pains, but in the last 6 mos they were QUITE strong, like catching my breath when I walked strong. I also felt implantation with this one. It was so strong that I commented to my husband that I was in significant pain and wondered if that's what it was- like a screwdriver being driven into my pelvis on and off for about an hour.
Wondering if i will be more sensitive to all of it now? Could be good or really bad... :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

I wasn't sure about the movements at first, because they are pinches and pokes, where everyone said to expect bubbles and flutters! Most is random at this point, complicated by the fact my placenta is in the front. 

I keep being told I'll "pop" one day, starting to worry the wee one is getting smushed in there!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm spotting... not a whole lot and I know it is probably nothing and I'm trying not to freak out... seeking assurance that it is common... anyone? I'm 6 weeks today. Sent a message to my doctor and I'm on the couch about to order delivery for dinner... not standing in the kitchen tonight. I wish dh was here :-( he left on his work trip yesterday :-(


----------



## melann13

Newbie, it is likely completely nothing. Are you cramping? Laying low is good. Have some water, take it easy and try hard to relax. Spotting is very common.


----------



## newbie2013

No, not as such. We dtd about 48 hours ago, first time since FET, and I do think I did too much today, including lifting my friend's 18 month old into his carrier on his mum's back - only realised I shouldn't have done it, after the fact :-(

Had constipation this morning, then diarrhea... not sure if any of these things prompted a bleed... or if all did in combination. 

Seeing my doctor tomorrow after work... if I go to work. Wish dh was here, but then that would just be someone else to worry. Probably better that he's not.


----------



## ProfWife

Spotting pink/brown is common. If it gets to be any more, goes bright red or is accompanied by cramping, I'd at least call your RE for reassurance (they might do an early scan and see how things are progressing).


----------



## newbie2013

It is very dark reddish-brown :-( but no cramping. I was supposed to go in on the 22nd anyway, so only a few days early. I'm hoping to go to bed very soon and get some sleep...


----------



## ProfWife

One of the first things my nurse talked to me about was bleeding in the first trimester. She specifically mentioned that things like internal exams, intimacy, over doing it can all cause some spotting. Given that you probably irritated your cervix a little with intimacy followed by some lifting and potentially straining with the constipation - it's likely you just dislodged a little blood. You're doing the best thing right now - resting. If you do go to work tomorrow, try to take it a little easier on yourself until you can get the peace of mind I know you're wanting from your doc.

Side note - watch the constipation-diarrhea cycles. You'll want to make sure you eat well so you don't end up with hemorrhoids (ouch) or dehydration (worse). Especially since a rupturing hemorrhoid can really freak a person out, even though it's normally harmless and stops bleeding quickly. 

Try to rest tonight. :hugs:


----------



## RaeChay

Newbie- bleeding in pregnancy is always nerve wracking, but commonly nothing serious. There are many many women who even bleed or spot throughout their whole pregnancy- while not ideal (and certainly stressful) they go on to have healthy babies. Personally, I've had SCH 2 out of 3 pregnancies, both of which occurred at 6-7 weeks' gestation. They are SO so common. 

Take it easy, drink lots of water, take off work if it helps you to relax.


----------



## newbie2013

I came to work today, but only because the spotting had pretty much stopped this morning. I am very fortunate in my job that is I want to, I can take it easy in my office. If the spotting comes on heavier then I'll just go home and get on the couch. My appointment is in 8.5 hours... Seems like a long time from now. I also decided not to tell dh or my mum (the only ones who know I'm pregnant). Dh isn't here and he'd only worry. There's literally nothing he can do anyway. And my mum is a worry wart. she wouldn't sleep until after I called her tonight, which would be really late her time. Obviously, regardless of the outcome of my appointment today, I'll tell dh what happened.

Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## ProfWife

I'm sure you'll be fine - I hope they can get a clear image of little one's fetal pole and heartbeat if they do an ultrasound. Praying you'll have a good day and that it will pass quickly for you so you can get reassurance you're both doing well.


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks Profwife. He'll do an ultrasound, for sure. The beauty of this doctor is that he has his own ultrasound and I don't have to go anywhere else. I'll probably need blood tests and I'll do that at a big lab close by because they'll get the results quicker than the clinic.


----------



## newbie2013

Oh my goodness! Everything is perfect! Single little one nestled in well, strong heartbeat. Doc was super happy with everything (except that I'm still spotting a little). It is measuring 6w1d, which is perfect. 

Can't wait to talk to dh. It is after midnight where he is, so it will probably be tomorrow morning when I next get to speak to him. 

Thanks for the positive thoughts!


----------



## RaeChay

Oh I am so beyond pleased for you! And a little heart beat too <3 did they say SCH or just unknown bleeding?


----------



## ProfWife

Woo hoo! So glad you got to have that magical moment. 

Now you can rest a little more peacefully. :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

So glad to hear all is well!!! I had spotting three separate times during the end of week 5/ beginning of week 6, and everything was perfectly ok! FX for continued awesomeness, newbie!


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks ladies! I slept pretty well last night, but woke up at 5am :-( Not exactly what I had planned. But I got up and was able to call dh, who is out shopping with his sister. I told him about the bleeding and the doctor's appointment. I sent him the photo of the scan and he seemed pretty happy. He understood why I didn't tell him about the bleeding when it happened, but he's relieved everything is ok. I think he's going to tell his sister, who'll be under strict instructions not to tell anyone.

The doctor didn't seem worried about the bleeding. He just said it is very common and don't worry about it. Now that he's seen the heart beat, everything is as it should be. No evidence of a SCH or anything. I'm just glad it has stopped!

He told me to take it easy this weekend and come back to him in three weeks.


----------



## ProfWife

For those of you who already had your little ones - how long did your "early labor" (before contractions got to the standard for hospital admission or your water broke) last? My in-laws unilaterally made the decision to come to our house ON my due date rather than waiting for us to call them that we're heading to the hospital, which was the original plan we'd decided on. They're driving from their home state to here, which means they'll be staying AT our house. 

I'm trying hard to be polite, I love them dearly. However, MY labor plan involves using our guest bathroom for the tub during early labor, my exercise ball, etc. I do NOT want to be moaning through contractions with my mother and father-in-law around. I've talked that over with hubs, and he assures me he'll tell them it's time for them to go do something else when we hit that point, but I doubt his resolve for that. I hate to say it, it sounds so selfish, but while this is their first grandchild, this is my first child and I need my husband to help get me through this, not sitting out talking with his parents or trying to entertain them or anything like that. This is about bringing our daughter into the world...and I think I should get that amount of consideration from them without even needing to ask. 

I've already created my birthing plan, listed those who can be in the L/D room periodically (sisters and my mom). Call me crazy, but I don't want my mother-in-law and father-in-law sitting in my room (which means none of my family could be in at the same time as I'm limited to 3 people) when I'm getting a cervix check or trying to labor. 

Am I being completely unreasonable?


----------



## melann13

Not unreasonable at all.
I can't give you answers as I was induced... my parents were present, though my dad would disappear when they came in to do checks etc. and my parents were in the waiting room for the actual birth. 
I am already a little paranoid about what to do this time since we'll need to arrange care for my daughter and we don't have any family here. If MY parents were at my house, I'd be okay with it (They're a 5hr drive away). If it was my in-laws- ABSOLUTELY NOT. Our relationship has improved over the last 12 years, but I was anxious when they mentioned coming in the first 2 weeks post partum because I didn't want to be learning to breastfeed with my super awkward father in law around. They ended up not coming until 2mos (it's a cross country flight for them).
Maybe you'll go into labor early and not have to worry about it? 
Be bold. Tell them they need to stay in a nearby hotel or something until you're actually ready to go to the hospital. You need to be comfortable, not paranoid about what other people are doing.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm not that worried about nursing. My preferred sitting location is my rocker, and that's not in an open area. I can shut the door, have my tablet and food and relax. 

They're coming in their RV; so, they may just get banished to the RV at some point. Hubs is supposed to put them on notice that if I get overwhelmed by the visiting, noise, etc. they are just to go do something for the day. 

The big benefit to having them here is I will have help with food (Hubs has gotten out of practice and you can only have pizza so many times ;-) )


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm a super private person, I'd be alot more than bold telling them to shove off. And I wouldn't feel bad either. Birth is no walk in the park, you should do everything you can to be on your game.


----------



## melann13

I was pretty confident in BFing, I was very determined... I just knew that I'd probably be doing it A LOT in those first few weeks and didn't want to be banished to the nursery all day every day.


----------



## newbie2013

Banish them to their RV as much as you need. You do whatever you need to make this your experience rather than their's. 

I must admit, one of the reason I will happily sacrifice one month of maternity leave before the baby comes is to travel to another country where my in laws are not present. I don't want this to be about them and they're the kind of people who would do that. I'm also pleased that my mum plans to come back with me so that my mother in law won't be able to come and stay during the first couple of months. 

As for breastfeeding, I hope to do it, but I'll get one of those drapes that you put around your neck that covers the baby but you can still see it. That way, we'll both get used to doing it anywhere because I'll need to when I go back to work.


----------



## RaeChay

It's your birth & your rules. Nothing related is unreasonable. Also, you won't really be "moaning" through contractions until you're in transition, and you should def be in the hospital by that point. Pre-labor isn't that bad. I can't say how long mine lasted because I went into labor due to food borne illness. Back labor does suck (but most don't have it). Try not to be afraid to speak up. Others mean well but you need to do what's right for you & baby. Honestly it's kind of silly for your IL's to show up on your due date, FTMs go an average of 5 days past (and you could go up to two weeks or induction!).


----------



## ProfWife

Well, my doc won't let me go past 41 weeks...so, she'll be here before they're scheduled to leave for another event my FIL has. 

Logistically, I understand their reasoning. He has an event (he's literally a world-class runner) that is 12 hours towards us, the half-way point the week before she's due. It's quite silly for them to drive there, drive back, then drive all the way again days later. I totally get that. I just think in their enthusiasm they forgot that this isn't a pretty process nor is it a "family affair." 

From what I understand of the process, transition can happen pretty quickly. My hospital makes you stay out until you're either 4 cm dilated, contractions are 2-5 minutes apart for at least an hour or your water breaks...or any combination of the three. So, it's anyone's bet which of the three I'll meet for admissions. I can feasibly see how I'd be close to transitioning. 

Everyone is different with the levels of pain depending on positioning of baby and a whole other host of issues. I don't know what I'll be dealing with...but I want the freedom to react the way I want/need rather than having to make them feel like they're welcome. Ya know?


----------



## newbie2013

Oh, I forgot to update you guys - my doctor updated my due date to be 13th January 2017... Friday the 13th! I think I'll start referring to this as my little monster - haha!


----------



## newbie2013

ProfWife - stay strong and be very clear with what you need and want. Perhaps have a signal set up with your DH to indicate that you need them out asap. I understand they are excited about the first grandchild, but this is YOUR first CHILD. You do whatever you need to be comfortable. Praying for you!


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks! 

Interesting that they changed your date. Any rationale given? How big of a jump was it?


----------



## momwithbabies

Newbie: So glad you were able to see that everything is okay! With my daughter, I bled a little bit during the first and second trimesters. It's so scary, I know. I believe I had partial placenta previa, but I'm not exactly sure. I hope there's no more bleeding because I know it's scary every time. 

ProfWife: With my first baby, everybody was so excited and wanted to help. They ended up stressing me out even more, especially the in-laws. I told my husband that I can't do this anymore and he made them leave. I'll do almost anything to not offend someone, and I knew that they had good intentions, but those first weeks are so hard and precious at the same time. It's hard to share that intimate experience with someone. My husband was the one telling people to leave because I told them I didn't have the heart. He was amazing and took the heat for me. By the way, there really wasn't any sour feelings - I think people forget how hard this is and just want to help. But their helping can actually cause resentment, which I know you don't want for down the road. If I were you, I'd have an open and honest conversation with your husband and draw the lines now. You can always adjust later, if needed. I like the idea of a signal, for sure. And if your in-laws remember anything about giving birth or having a first child, they'll understand. If they don't, they are going to have to learn. Your baby = your rules. Whenever men can start having babies, that's when they can set the rules ;)

So much baby news around here...I'm so excited for you all!!! Hoping I get the chance to have a baby again. It's so hard, but nothing is more worth it. Sending you ladies my thoughts of peaceful pregnancies!


----------



## newbie2013

Great to hear from you momwithbabies!!! How are you doing?


----------



## athena87

Prowife I really had no time, my contractions started when I woke up I timed them for about 20 minutes before getting out of bed and as I was getting out of bed my water broke. My sister on the other hand has had 3 different experiences, her first she was in labor all weekend and when she went to the dr on Monday she was at a 4 and they sent her to the hospital. They had to break her water. My 2nd niece she had to be induced for because she was making no progress. And then with my nephew she was induced again, but after pushing for so long they had to do an emergency c-section because his heart rate was dropping. Turns out the cord was around his neck and was bungeeing him in there and it would tighten when she would push which caused his heart rate to drop. My mom and sister have 3 kids each and they had to have their waters broken every time. My mom couldn't believe my water broke the first time.


----------



## athena87

Newbie I'm so glad everything is ok and your ultrasound went well.


----------



## ProfWife

Given how I've felt today...I don't think we're going to make it into June. I'm hoping to make it through tomorrow. 

Thought I was getting back labor today, but it went away after an hour or so (and a warm bath). BH every so often when I'm on my feet (and every time I transition from sitting to standing). 

I'm focusing on getting our bags ready and getting my house looking livable again. I still need to get her baby book and there are so many loose ends that may not get done.


----------



## momwithbabies

newbie2013 said:



> Great to hear from you momwithbabies!!! How are you doing?

Hanging in there! We have 3 1/2 days before school is out. I have a ton a staff development, but I'm thinking it's not as tough as teaching. This diet I've been on has been challenging. I didn't have the best day...everything that could have gone wrong did :shrug:

It's been a day! Unfortunately, potato chips are holding me sane.


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife said:


> Given how I've felt today...I don't think we're going to make it into June. I'm hoping to make it through tomorrow.
> 
> Thought I was getting back labor today, but it went away after an hour or so (and a warm bath). BH every so often when I'm on my feet (and every time I transition from sitting to standing).
> 
> I'm focusing on getting our bags ready and getting my house looking livable again. I still need to get her baby book and there are so many loose ends that may not get done.

Feeling excited for you! I hope you can take it easy! I can't believe how close you are!!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Keep us posted ProfWife!!!!


----------



## ProfWife

About to go get ready for my 39 week appointment. Hoping we have some progress (my waddling around the house and pain in my hips should mean SOMETHING has progressed in the last week). 

We've made it through all the major issues and events remaining. Her room is 90% done (repainting the dresser/changer and putting on the new knobs + putting her decorative shelf in). Clothes are washed and ready, but can't be put away until the dresser is done. I have some bottles washed/sterilized, but several that need to be dealt with tonight. 

Okay...there's still a lot to do...but at least at this point if I go into labor, our bags are packed and we are ready to get through that moment. The rest can wait if needed. :)


----------



## ProfWife

Looks like the in-law issues may be non-issues. I'm not likely to make it to my due date...doc doesn't think I'll make it to next week at all.

70% effaced, 1.5-2 dilated, -1 station...head most certainly down...doc says we're waiting for active labor (I'm assuming that means I'm technically in early labor at this point even though I'm not even feeling contractions yet).

So, it's all up to baby girl at this point. I'm almost afraid to leave the house...but there are some things I really want to have for the hospital (like a baby book). 

Sending hubs on the grocery run this week...I don't feel up to walking all around the grocery store.


----------



## newbie2013

Great news, profwife! How exciting. I hope everything goes well for you and your baby girl decides to come soon. Can't wait to hear your next update


----------



## RaeChay

Exciting! There's always Amazon prime for the baby book (plus you seriously need it the first year so might as well if you don't have it already)!


----------



## ProfWife

We'll either have to send a family member after it or I'll get it after she's born. We'll just have them put her footprints on paper and paste it in. :-/ Not my preferred, but I've been in contractions since 4pm (3 hours so far). We're at an average of 1+ minute every 6 minutes. Water hasn't broken yet. We'll likely be heading to the hospital soon. 

Until then, I'm sitting on my exercise ball and watching TV.


----------



## newbie2013

Yay! Good luck profwife!!!! Thinking about you!


----------



## melann13

Anxiously checking on you profwife!!! So excited for you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

newbie2013 said:


> Oh, I forgot to update you guys - my doctor updated my due date to be 13th January 2017... Friday the 13th! I think I'll start referring to this as my little monster - haha!



This is fantastic. We called ours the humanoid parasite for months, so I'll not judge you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

ProfWife said:


> We'll either have to send a family member after it or I'll get it after she's born. We'll just have them put her footprints on paper and paste it in. :-/ Not my preferred, but I've been in contractions since 4pm (3 hours so far). We're at an average of 1+ minute every 6 minutes. Water hasn't broken yet. We'll likely be heading to the hospital soon.
> 
> Until then, I'm sitting on my exercise ball and watching TV.



WHERE ARE THE UPDATES???? AHHHHH! I just caught up, I'm hoping she's here and fabulous and you are both doing amazing! Please let us know how you are doing!


----------



## ClandestineTX

And I'm going to be super lazy and just link my long overdue update and announcement proof here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-over-here-making-people-5.html#post37347284


What's going on with everyone else?


Momwithbabies: my last teaching endeavor starts on Tuesday, I'm already desperate for it to be over! I have no idea how you can do this all year long!


----------



## melann13

Waiting to hear from prof wife! 

I'm doing faculty development all week, so haven't had a break yet even though I turned in grades last Friday. I was hoping to go camping this weekend but the forecast looks horrible so we're discussing alternate plans. DH wants to go visit his grandma about 2hrs away, I want to do something fun. My strange desire is that if it's going to rain all day, I want to go to the beach anyway and just play in the lake in the rain with my daughter (as long as it's not lightening of course). We're all for the muddy kid fun at this house.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Muddy kid fun sounds fantastic! We aren't scared off by rain either, except for lightening also.

LOL, I haven't melted yet :)


----------



## momwithbabies

ClandestineTX said:


> And I'm going to be super lazy and just link my long overdue update and announcement proof here:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-over-here-making-people-5.html#post37347284
> 
> 
> What's going on with everyone else?
> 
> 
> Momwithbabies: my last teaching endeavor starts on Tuesday, I'm already desperate for it to be over! I have no idea how you can do this all year long!

Teaching is exhausting, but I can't imagine doing anything else. We have a field trip to a small, local theme park (200ish 8th graders). Ahhhhhh!!!!

Love the announcement! Your dog has a WTH face!!! Adorable! And super adorable baby boots!


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I hope you're doing okay!!! Can't wait to hear from you!

9 DPO - I was brave and used ovulation test strips this cycle. We had semi-good timing, but of course I don't feel a dang thing. I have been grouchy, but that's probably because I've got a freaking cold and feel like crap. No hopes here, but I'm hoping to start timing a little better next time. I just don't think we should focus on it. 

I hope that made sense!


----------



## athena87

Prowife good luck! I'll be praying for a easy delivery!

Clande that announcement is too cute. We have a fawn boxer named Zeus. My husband's family are big boxer lovers.

Momwithbabies the least hopeful times are typically the most surprising. Hope this is your cycle!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Momwithbabies: 200-ish 8th graders??? OMFG, that's like the ninth circle of hell! But at least you can have wine when you get home! That's my single biggest issue right now, I'm dealing with one of the most stressful periods of my adult life and no drinking or smoking (and somehow I've not killed anyone)... speaking of... LP always made me cranky, pregnancy has made me a super bitch. I'm also getting to a point where I'm not even pretending to be apologetic about it. FX that's a good sign for you!!!


@athena87: my maternal grandparents got their first Boxer before they had my mom (in the late 1940s). My parents got a Boxer when I was three... and you can guess what I chose when Hubster said he wanted a "big dog to play with" :) Other dogs just don't seem right to me, like their noses are too long and narrow or they are too serious or too unruly. I really only like Boxers. And cats. We have five of those, but there was no f-ing way I was trying to get them into a photo. 


PS I hope ProfWife is well! I have so much stress with the job stuff, very likely huge move, and trying to get my family that left stuff at my property to come get all of it so we can put this house on the market as soon as I get a good offer elsewhere! And I'm a little worried about her, like it's getting to be a bigger worry each day she hasn't replied! I feel like no news is good news, so KMFX and I hope you are all well!!!


----------



## melann13

I hope she's just basking in the glory of a job well done and having some quality snuggle time.


----------



## athena87

Clande they are the same way, which I've become attached to them too. They had one when their boys were younger and she passed from cancer when we had been dating a few months. She was the most well behaved, well trained dog, but they had also had her since she was a small puppy. My FIL got my MIL another a few months later. She was 6 months old and let's just say she ran the house her name was Missy and she became dubbed missy prissy because she got whatever she wanted. My husband said my mil went soft, which is even more apparent with Eli. But missy passed away from cancer about a month before I had Eli in 2014. My brother in law had a boxer and when he became incompetent to take care of him in 2011 my in laws took over, he was living in their basement but they were carrying for his dog. Then my BIL passed in 2012 and I think Yogi became the last piece they have of him. I swear that boxer is riddled with cancer, but is some how still kickin at 12. I've never seen a boxer make it that long. This is Eli and his bestie Zeus. We also have 2 cats, a Bengal and a tuxedo. If you watch Big Bang theory, our Bengal is Sheldon Cooper.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newbie2013

Cute! I'd love to have a dog but I know our lifestyle isn't the best for dogs. For starters, we live in an apartment with no garden space. We also both work and although we don't do crazy hours, it still wouldn't be fair to a dog to be alone for so long. 

How's everyone doing? I can't wait to hear from Profwife. I hope she enjoying the first few days with her baby and that everything has gone smoothly. I'm ok. Tired and restless. I had a long two hour nap today, so hoping to stay awake to a normal time tonight. Dh is back on Sunday, so I will be spending the day tomorrow cleaning up the mess I've let build up. I can't believe how lazy I have been this week. I needed it, though...


----------



## melann13

Good for you Newbie! :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Newbie, I wasn't that bad at the beginning, but so tired now! 

Athena, Zeus looks magical! Eli is pretty cute, too! 

My childhood Boxer went at 13-14 years, also cancer :( but he was magnificent!


----------



## athena87

Zeus is sweet, but has some issues due to abuse from a previous owner. He really likes to torment me for some reason even though I take care of him all day and even more so when my dh was coaching football. He's nice to dh and to my MIL, but he likes to screw with me. it's not an all the time thing, but some days it's like he wakes up and decides to mess with me.


----------



## newbie2013

Clande, my tiredness is exaggerated because I'm awake at night for at least two hour, sometimes longer. On the days when I've slept well the night before, I'm generally ok. It's the insomnia that's getting me :-(


----------



## ProfWife

Hey everyone. All really is well. I'll come back in tomorrow or later while she's feeding and fill you in on the full (dramatic) story and add some pictures. We just got her into her little milk coma and I'm hoping for another night where I can get 3-4 hours of sleep between feedings. 

But yes...

Official labor (by our count) began at 4 pm on the 24th. Admitted around 2 am on the 25th. Anne finally arrived at 3:31 pm on the 25th and shares a birthday with her aunt. :) I was in early labor for about 11 hours (possibly longer, I wasn't feeling almost half of the contractions that were registering); active labor for about 11 hours and pushed for 45 minutes before she finally arrived.

7lbs, 1 oz
20 inches
head FULL of hair (and my heartburn...btw...is GONE entirely now)


I'll fill in those gaps with quite a scary story that has an awesome ending...but for now...ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

Love you all and thanks for the prayers, good thoughts and well-wishes. :)


----------



## newbie2013

Congratulations Profwife!


----------



## momwithbabies

Yay!!! Glad she is here! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Yay ProfWife! Sorry there was a scary story in there, but so glad they're was a happy ending at the end! I hope things are off to a good start!


----------



## melann13

Congrats! So glad to hear you're well!


----------



## athena87

Congrats prowife!


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats prof wife! Excited to hear about little Anne's entrance to the world!


----------



## momwithbabies

AF came today with awful cramps! Can hardly move even with Tramodol. Doctor doesn't give out hydrocodene anymore because of the addiction risks, but this isn't cutting it. I'm sitting in an extremely hot bath. I tried jogging and couldn't do it. Periods suck!!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Do you have a known condition like endometriosis? I don't think it should hurt like that!


----------



## melann13

So sorry to hear that momwithbabies. Mine tended to be pretty bad, I used to be gaurenteed to miss a day of school every month- cramps would end up with a fever and vomiting pretty regularly. Of course it was better on pills, but after my daughter it also seems to have tamed. I only had 2 unmedicated periods, but they were definitely better.
I find wine helps ;) Not with hydrocodone of course... Ibuprofen and heating pads were my go to.


----------



## momwithbabies

ClandestineTX said:


> Do you have a known condition like endometriosis? I don't think it should hurt like that!

I have been told I probably have it. This cycle isn't as bad as others. On my worst cycles, my descending colon feels like it's going to explode. 

It's a mess, for sure. I want the surgery so I could have a better chance of conceiving. I'm way in debt with medical bills though.


----------



## momwithbabies

melann13 said:


> So sorry to hear that momwithbabies. Mine tended to be pretty bad, I used to be gaurenteed to miss a day of school every month- cramps would end up with a fever and vomiting pretty regularly. Of course it was better on pills, but after my daughter it also seems to have tamed. I only had 2 unmedicated periods, but they were definitely better.
> I find wine helps ;) Not with hydrocodone of course... Ibuprofen and heating pads were my go to.

Birth control made mine so much better, too! And having kids helped. I've used to do the vomiting in high school.

It's horrible! It interferes with life and some people can be insensitive about it. I'm glad yours were better!


----------



## momwithbabies

My phone is messed up, so it's hard to type! Feeling much better!!!


----------



## Thyite

Can I join again? This group was lucky for me in may 2013, now it's time for baby #2 :)


----------



## newbie2013

Of course! Welcome back Thyite! 

Momwithbabies, I'm sorry you're having a rough time. Hope you can get it sorted soon.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Just poped in to say hi. So pleased you are pregnant newbie. Hope everybody is doing ok xx


----------



## melann13

Thyite, welcome back! I was a May 2013 bfp and am pregnant with #2, there's a couple of us on here for a second round. :)


----------



## pathos

Congrats ProfWife!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pathos

kksy9b! newbie! huge huge congrats! :happydance: Yay, h&h 9 months. Wow. I was on vacation, and i was offline for 1.5 months. And now reading the thread backwards, i saw your signatures etc, bam... bump buddies =))


----------



## newbie2013

9 week scan... happening now


----------



## melann13

Took DD to her new daycare for her third day today (she only goes Tuesday and Thursday for the summer). She cried and cried and just kept repeating that 
"mommy leaves, she goes to work". I cried. I sat in my car and tried not to vomit from being upset. I know it would upset me regardless, but I'm sure pregnancy hormones are not helping. I called to check on her later and she's fine. I know she likes it, she talks about it non-stop at home, but I think it's finally sinking in that she's not going back to her old one and she misses her friends and teachers there. 
We started potty training last Monday too, and she's been doing great, and I've been painting her big girl room which she's SUPER excited about, but I think it's just a lot and she is just overwhelmed. Being a mom is super overwhelming too... ugh... back to work


----------



## newbie2013

Yes, I think the hormones are definitely contributing... I cry at weird stuff at the moment, stuff I wouldn't normally cry at... like at the end of the last fast and furious movie... I mean, I NEVER cry at films! Haha!

Oh, my scan was amazing! And I get to have another one with dh in two weeks, before I fly home for a few weeks  Super happy!


----------



## Thyite

Got :bfp: yestarday at 16 DPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## athena87

Congrats Thyite!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FANTASTIC news about your scan, newbie! I'm up to my eyeballs with work and projects, reading and running a lot lately, but good here!


----------



## ProfWife

Okay - finally stole a moment to get back on here.

So, we'd planned for a natural, medication free birth. That is NOT what we got. 

I was doing really well at home. We get to the hospital and set up in triage for monitoring (where I realized I had contractions I wasn't feeling in between the ones I could feel). Anne's heartrate dropped for several minutes. So they had me turn on my side (I'd been on my back). Heart rate came back up, no problem. But the doc on call for my practice wanted a full ultrasound anatomy check done before admitting me.

Tech went silent quickly. She said she was waiting for our daughter to demonstrate the ability to breathe, but it wasn't registering on the ultrasound. That was all. No indication of what that meant, nothing. 

Nurse came in to check me - I was 70% effaced, still only 1 cm dilated. Too little to keep me, but the contractions were too many to let me go. So, I was admitted and told they'd start inducing me - cervadil that night then pitocin 12 hours later. I get to my room and they determine I'm having contractions too frequently for the cervadil...so we're going to take a "wait and see approach." That was around 2/3 am. We labor through the night, catching snippets of sleep between checks and contractions. 

Somewhere around 6/7-ish I started transitioning (and vomiting). I called the nurse because I was starting to lose feeling in my arms/hands and back labor so severe I couldn't really move. I was hyperventilating and Anne's stats were dropping again. So, I suddenly had 3-4 nurses in my room flipping me to my left side then onto hands and knees (at this point my water REALLY broke). My stats were going wacky, too. Once it got under control, I was told that it would be in both of our interests to consider pain management beyond breathing and visualization. 

We talked to the anasthesiologist and decided that a walking epidural would be best. At this point, I'm thinking I'll likely get a C section as they've found meconium in the amniotic fluid. Walking epidural can be changed out in 5-10 minutes for the full if needed. So, they place that after 2-3 attempts. Relief. Best decision I made.

At this point, I'm back on the birthing ball and waiting. And vomiting...several times. I'm still talking between contractions, breathing, it's working out well.

Then my body took over and was ready to push, but I wasn't fully dilated yet. In they come with the "peanut" to put between my knees to help me "open" (for the love of everything in the world, that sucked so bad) then hands and knees for 20 minutes. I told the nurse I was going to push whether they were ready or not, my body wasn't listening to me. Doc comes in and says I'm good to go whenever I'm ready. There's another lady with the practice across the hall who is also crowning, but she has a full epidural, so my doc says she'll stick with me. 

They estimated 15 minutes. Forty five minutes and 2 2nd degree tears later...she arrived - greyish with the cord around her neck. Because of the meconium, a whole peds team was there to evaluate her. It was a long few seconds after birth before she cried, and even then she sounded off from the cord. But a minute later I was able to see her at the warmer, and about 10 minutes later my husband brought her over to me. I was sobbing. 

After we got home, I basically crashed. She cried inconsolably the first few nights - I was trying to breastfeed her but felt something was "off" or wrong. I went almost immediately into anxiety induced digestive upset, had excruciating pain from the epidural placement, and basically went into a depression. We went to a lactation specialist and discovered Anne was tongue tied (which is why breastfeeding hurt so badly) and we realized that she wasn't getting enough breastmilk and we needed to supplement, which explained the crying and why she was sleeping so much as she was fatigued and not getting nutrients. We had her tongue clipped but then my milk dried up entirely. So, we.re exclusively formula now.

Lots of twists and turns, none of my wishes, but she's healthy and thriving now. :)


----------



## newbie2013

What a journey! But the end result is fabulous! Congratulations again Profwife. So pleased she's settling in well :hugs: Hope you're doing better, too.


----------



## momwithbabies

Congratulations, Thyite!!! Wonderful news!

Prof: Whoa! Bless your heart! I'm glad baby is okay. Sounds like you have had it rough, but you have some stories to tell down the road for sure! I hope you and baby are enjoying more calm moments together. Thank goodness you both are okay.

Moms go through so much! Can you imagine what the world would be like if men had to do this???


----------



## melann13

Profwife, so glad everything turned out even if it was pretty crazy. hope you are feeling more comfortable now and can relax and enjoy your little lady.


----------



## melann13

Had my appt today. Everything is fine. Scheduling was messed up and I ended up getting my 20wk scan bumped up to 20+1 instead of 20+5 which is nice because my parents can come that weekend (it's a Friday now) and bring my daughter to the end of the scan and do a little gender reveal the next day. My dad didn't want to know gender last time and we kept it from him until she was born even though everyone else knew. This time, we're going to have the tech write it in an envelope and let my dad tell us! ;) not sure if we'll do balloons or a cake or what yet, but I think it will be fun.


----------



## momwithbabies

Melann: Very sweet idea with your dad. I can't imagine keeping a huge secret like that for a long time! Congratulations!


----------



## ClandestineTX

ProfWife! WOW. I am so glad you are both doing well now, but that's quite an entry!


----------



## pathos

ProfWife, your story made me tearful:cry: Sorry for the bf issues. I am glad that you have her in your arms. It was a very very long road for you. :hugs:


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats prof wife! Hope you are having fun getting to know each other!


----------



## newbie2013

How's everyone doing?

I'm a little over 10 weeks now and getting ready to head home for a holiday. Looking forward to seeing my mum and taking her with me for an ultrasound. We'll also do some shopping! All going well pregnancy-wise right now, thankfully!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think I have finally gained about 5 pounds. I have started crafting, on my second blanket so far. Haven't bought anything else, besides fabric, but I did make our registry/ shopping list and sent out all our snail mail announcements to close friends and family. We aren't telling Facebook until later this summer. Hubster bought plans for a crib, dresser/ changer, and a high chair to do woodworking projects. I have backup plans for those items in a private wishlist on Amazon, if he slacks off. But he promises he's getting them finished! No complaints, gradually getting my regular exercise back up and still walking daily. I can finally feel him move almost every day, which is a relief. All good, I think!


----------



## melann13

Yay newbie and clandestine! Such good progress for both of you!
I'm less than a month from our gender/anomaly scan. Last time I just cared about seeing baby and finding out gender- this time I'm a little more nervous about issues. No reason to think there'd be anything but I feel like many around me have had bad news at these scans lately. Obviously worrying about it won't change anything...


----------



## ClandestineTX

Worrying won't change anything, and my scans have been perfect - so you know at least one person with no problems to date (and FX it stays that way).


----------



## pathos

I need your input... please please 
Before 5th June, we were on vacation...
:sex: days, May 25, 26 and June 4
7 June, pink cm when i wipe... next days very light brown spotting.
Ovulation or Implantation??

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f8701


----------



## newbie2013

Hopefully implantation!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Your chart doesn't have enough data to say one way or the other! 
But it does say you had a + test today, which I think you should show us. I am going through POAS withdrawal, haven't even bothered to test in months, because I know what it says LOL. But you should show us yours!!!


----------



## melann13

Agreed- not enough temps on the chart.... but + test?!?!


----------



## pathos

Oh i am pregnant for sure :dohh:, sorry i forgot to mention the test. I am utterly shocked... I am just trying to figure out the date of conception so that i can figure out when to visit the doctor. Last time, he found no sack +20dpo , and i had a very stressful week.
 



Attached Files:







20160623_151344.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh you are very pregnant! I'd almost wager the May dates for conception because of how dark the line is, but I'm not familiar with those tests. I would call, give them your LMP and say that you have no idea about conception. If they do an hCG quantitative test, you should be able to see something after the hCG is > 2000, regardless of dates. And CONGRATS!


----------



## newbie2013

Congratulations! Super happy for you!


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats pathos! Those clear blue digis are pretty accurate (unless it's multiples of course). If you do a little googling you can find more exact info than what they put in the box- I believe you need to go to their website and click "for medical professionals" and there's some good scientific info on "2-3" and etc and time since conception. Either way, a dating scan Will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## momwithbabies

Congratulations, Pathos! I was so surprised when I read your second post!!!


----------



## melann13

Congrats pathos!!! Quite a thing NOT to mention &#9786;&#65039;&#128521;


----------



## pathos

:wacko: thank thank you all... you all gave me baby fever and we decided to NTNP but i was kind of thinking it took us 2 years to conceive with hardcore TTC - what are the chances... it took us 2 cycles. We are happy - equally shocked but happy =)


----------



## newbie2013

Haha! I'm so happy that I've finally contributed to someone having baby fever! Best thing ever  

I'm heading home today and super excited to tell my brother when I see him. Hopefully this week. Dh saw our lo on an ultrasound on Thursday - he was so happy. He was beaming. Great to see.


----------



## athena87

Pathos congrats! It took us 2 cycles with chemicals to get this sticky boy!

Prowife congrats, sorry you had such a stressful delivery.

We've had an adventure the last few weeks to say the least. We went on vacation to Panama City beach on June 4 we were supposed to stay through the 11th, but on the 7th we were in the pool at our condo at about 5 pm and our son out of no where just starts looking really unwell. I commented about it and at first my husband said maybe he's just tired, but then he just starts shivering. We leave go back to our condo and change him to dry clothes and realize he's running a high fever. I leave to get him medicine and a thermometer (the thermometer ended up being junk). We got his fever down, but he starts refusing to drink anything. He woke in the middle of the night and ended up in the bed with us. The next morning we decide to take him to a clinic because he is obviously sick. Well I looked at reviews online to figure out where we should take him and I found what seemed to be a decent walk in clinic. After waiting an hour, no tests were ran and a 101.6 fever (we're pretty sure it was in the 103 range the day before) we're told he has strep. So we get his prescription and have to force it down his throat, we felt terrible because it was gritty and had to hurt like hell on his poor throat. The next day he woke up with a dry diaper, we had tried every fluid we could think of and he refused them all. Popsicles, chocolate milk, juice, water, pedialyte, you name it we tried it. He would eat, but wouldn't drink so I think maybe he'll eat watermelon. It was given a big no way just like everything else. We tried stringing it but it was a fight and upset him even more so we decided we had to take him to the ER because he was getting dehydrated. Well they send us to a pediatric ER and while we are on our way there he starts getting a rash on his arms and legs. The dr at the ER was appalled that they didn't test him for strep and informs us his strep test was negative and he has hand foot mouth disease. He had ulcers on his throat and we were forcing him to take unnecessary medicine. He wasn't dehydrated yet and they gave us a prescription for baby loratab to ease the pain so he would drink. He finally started drinking 'milk' which was smart water with a splash of milk to make it white and we decided to head home a day early since we couldn't do anything anyways. It took him a good week to completely heal. He had the worse end of the spectrum because he had an itchy rash everywhere, which we had to cover in calamine to minimize the scratching and blister on his hands, feet, bottom, around his mouth, and one on his ear. Even through all that he begged to go to the pool. It was the most exhausting vacation ever.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## athena87

I'm 29+1 now, earlier this past week I started losing my mucus plug, which I didn't lose til the week before I had ds1 and I've been having some irregular contractions. My husband told me to cross my legs til at least 37 weeks which is when we had ds1.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## newbie2013

Oh my goodness, athena! How scary! Please keep us updated.


----------



## momwithbabies

Athena: One of my kids had that a long time ago, but I don't remember it being as awful as your poor son's case! That's so sad!!! I'm glad he's drinking some now. Hopefully, he'll be fine soon. It's amazing how quickly the little ones can fight these things.

That is scary about your condition. Have you called the doctor's office?


----------



## momwithbabies

You look great, by the way!


----------



## melann13

Oof Athena!
I had a really bad case as a kid actually,
The doctor fired his nurse after she sent my mom and me home without being seen saying it was nothing to worry about- I had the rash everywhere and blisters on my throat as well.
DD got it when she was 9mos and just got a fever for 24hrs. DH and I got it something terrible and spent 3 days with Fevers of 104 and wanting to die.
It was going around her daycare again last week. She did have a fever of 101 for 24hrs but she was also getting another molar- so who knows.,. I hope you guys stayed in the clear! Keep that baby in there!


----------



## athena87

Thanks ladies, he's better now. His fingers and toes are peeling now which is apparently some weird cleansing after babies have viruses and its pain free, but looks kind of gross. This was his rash, it was worse on his bottom. It took a solid week for it to start looking better.

Afm as long as I'm not having more than 5 contractions in an hour or close close together then I'm ok. I have an appt Tuesday so I'm sure she'll give me more details.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ClandestineTX

pathos said:


> :wacko: thank thank you all... you all gave me baby fever and we decided to NTNP but i was kind of thinking it took us 2 years to conceive with hardcore TTC - what are the chances... it took us 2 cycles. We are happy - equally shocked but happy =)

So excited for you! And I'm hoping after we have this little guy that our TTC#2 adventure is much faster than #1 (as I would be 40 otherwise by the time we conceived if it took another 3.5 years after delivery plus reasonable waiting time). 

@athena87: So sorry your little boy got so sick, especially on vacation! I know nothing about mucus plugs, when are those supposed to come out?


----------



## athena87

Clande some people don't notice it, with my first it came out the week before he was born. It can regenerate, but it can also be a sign your dilating. Basically it can mean labor is imminent, or it can mean nothing at all.


----------



## pathos

Oh Athena, that was a very adventurous vacation =(- sorry. I hope your LO is feeling better. I heard that even drinking water can be a quite torture with sores in your mouth. They say it hurts like hell =(( But is not this disease contagious? Have you had it before?

I heard that mucous plug regenerates but still it sounds scary. Do you carry LO? Maybe you should quit heavy lifting :shrug:

Clandi, hehe I hope your TTC2 will not even be titled as TTC.

I hope I am not becoming one of those "relax, do not think about it and it will happen, you make so much stress bla bla" people. I still disagree with this approach.


----------



## athena87

Pathos it is contagious but it's rare for adults to get it. when I told my dr about it, she said dh and I likely had it as children and once you have it, it's rare to get it again.

I went to the dr and she checked to make sure I'm not dilating. She said my cervix is still closed, but his head is definitely down there pushing on it.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Haha @Pathos, I definitely hope that if we NTNP after #1 shows up in the fall that #2 will just happen on it's own without any actual trying.


----------



## newbie2013

Good luck clande... when the time comes 

I'm at home for my summer visit and using the opportunity to do some research and shopping for baby stuff. Currently trying to decide on a stroller that my mum will bring over to me (I'm taking a car seat). Anyone had any experience with the baby jogger city mini gt? We need something lightweight and easy to handle. I was also recommended the bugaboo bee, but it isn't sturdy enough for where I live. So many different choices and slightly overwhelming since I'm just at the end of the first trimester! But it is my only chance to shop at home before the baby comes...


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats pathos!

Newbie- not sure of what your terrain is like. I can tell you I have a Bob which is great for trails around here but probably not what you're looking for as far as a daily stroller goes. What i would suggest looking into (as I believe you said you are willing to go through IVF again if needed for a second child?) is a city select with the option to get a second seat in the future. They are rugged enough for smoother trails (i.e. non-concrete, gravel/dirt trails) but also great for daily use. And you won't be in my position and looking for a double later. Check them out and look at one in person if possible.


----------



## newbie2013

Thank you!


----------



## melann13

I know lots of people that love the city select. 
Clande- my best friend tried for 3yrd for #1, going on meds etc (ended up getting pregnant on a single unmedicated cycle before trying IVF). They did NTNP and are due with #2 when #1 will be 17mos ;)
My first took 6mos after my MC (I know not long relatively, but still challenging). This one happened while trying to prevent by NFP :) (VERY much wanted just a few months earlier than we had planned to start trying)


----------



## ClandestineTX

At least this time around we know my thyroid was the culprit and it was so jacked up that it took some other stuff with it, so if we keep on top of that, *technically* there's no reason to expect future problems. The HSG/ AMH/ FSH, etc. tests were all fabulous for my age. 

As far as strollers... I think Hubster and I are backpack people. We are trying to go with an ergo/ backpack carrier and a very simple umbrella stroller, mostly for my mom. A whole 25.00 USD: https://www.target.com/p/cosco-monster-umbrella-stroller/-/A-50299922

I just see people with these giant strollers in parking lots (trying to get them into or out of cars), etc. and having previously lived in super urban areas, where everyone uses carriers, I can't seem to make us become stroller people!


----------



## RaeChay

I've gotten a little too deep into the world of carriers also since DS :) both are great depending on setting & size of child!


----------



## melann13

We love our carriers too, people here are obsessed with Tulas, but I have a Moby wrap for the early days, then the Bjorn and the Ergo which I have still used on occasion. I got them all used for a grand total of less than a new Ergo. Frankly, they're more comfy if they're a little broken in- we didn't use a stroller too much with DD, but I already got a sit and stand for #2 and we actually used it yesterday with DD in the front and all our 4th of July gear in the back. It worked out really well as she had a seat and a tray for dinner built in and all our junk went in easily. I have had so many people tell me that I need a double city select or a double Bob, but for us, the usage doesn't warrant a $500 price tag. We do walk quite a bit in our new neighborhood, but by the time spring rolls in LO will be 5-6mos and any of the carrier options or even the cheap umbrella stroller we have will be sufficient. I got the sit and stand that will hold the infant seat used for $70 for things like the zoo etc.


----------



## RaeChay

The double bobs are just way too wide for me. I always suspected but yesterday confirmed it when we went to a big community 4th of July bbq. So I'm keeping an eye on Craigslist for a city select. Though I will probably stick the baby in a carrier while DS goes in the bob for the first few months. 

We didn't love the moby simply due to the time it took to wrap while DS was throwing a fit. I plan to use a ktan this time for the newborn phase. And I scored a kinderpack recently that I'm excited about! We had the ergo 360 for DS which was great when he wanted to face out, but he was so heavy so soon that it started to really hurt my back & shoulders. So hoping the KP will be better in this respect.


----------



## melann13

Brief update, Just back from 10 days away, 7 of which had no internet or phone service. Almost 19wks, trying to do yoga (not prenatal, but teacher knows), finding that my hips, feet and wrists are all so painfully weak from the relaxing of the joints. 
Had a scare last night, I woke up about an hour after going to bed (VERY late as we went to fireworks) with really awful stomach cramping. I was pretty sure it was just food-poisining-ish (fair type food, ya know), but as much as I wanted to vomit or go to the bathroom, nothing was happening and my whole abdomen was rock hard. I started to panic that it was contractions. It was off and on for hours and I was really starting to panic, but must've fallen asleep and woke up and spent a good chunk of the early morning in the bathroom and now feel fine. Confident that it was something I ate as now that it's all out of my system I feel totally ok and even really hungry. I can feel baby jumping and rolling like crazy (probably due to the massive half caf iced mint mocha in front of me), but for about 2hrs last night I honestly thought I might be in pre-term labor (which would be a shocking experience since I didn't even have BH with DD and was induced with 0cm dilation and 0% effaced at 41+3)
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## athena87

We ended up in labor and delivery tonight. I've been having pain for a few weeks, but today I could barely walk today it hurt so bad and then this evening I started cramping so we decided to go just to make sure everything was ok. He was perfect, not a fan of the heart monitor, he literally kicked it every few seconds for 5 minutes straight. I had 1 contraction the whole time we were there and I found out I'm dilated to a 1 after being completely closed last week at my appt. I'm just supposed to take it easy and make an appt if it doesn't go away or go back to l&d if it gets worse.


----------



## newbie2013

Oh my goodness, athena! Please take it easy!


----------



## momwithbabies

Thinking of you, Athena!


----------



## athena87

Thanks ladies!

I feel like no one is taking me seriously. I went to a different ob today because my normal one wasn't in. She was in the room for maybe 3 minutes. Long enough to ask me what I was thinking, being pregnant in this heat. To ask what was going on, check me and say the hospital was crazy that I'm not dilated at all. No advice for why I am in such pain. I had a breakdown with my husband when I got home. Like I'm glad my baby is ok, but there has to be a reason for all of this. She caused me more pain by checking me because she was not gentle in the least bit. So now I'm crampy, my vagina hurts, and I feel like my pelvis is about to rip in half. But as long as I'm not contracting, it's fine. Sorry for the rant, I just needed to vent.


----------



## melann13

That's terrible Athena,
Fx you're feeling better today.


----------



## kksy9b

Oh my goodness! I am so far behind here. I've not been on Bnb much over the last couple months- I've just been feeling so sick and my energy went into taking care of DS and just didn't have much left for Bnb. 

I hope you all are doing well- congrats to profwife! And I saw pathos is expecting so congrats to you as well!...I'll finish catching up later and hopefully see some more good news!

Athena- how scary! I'm sorry the doctor was so rough on you. Take it easy hun and I hope that you can get some relief soon from the pains.

AFM, I am 13 weeks and officially in my second trimester! It has been a rough first tri but is slowly getting easier. We have decided to stay team yellow this time so I've been looking up ideas for the nursery already lol. I've been feeling baby move every now and again for a couple weeks, which has just been awesome. Sitting at the doctors now and will be able to hear the HB for the first time!

I will finish reading back during nap today. Looking forward to catching up with everyone!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I can't believe you are already in second trimester! Even my own pregnancy seems to be flying by - almost 28 weeks now! Still no real complaints, either, which I'm happy to report!


----------



## newbie2013

I think I'm in my second trimester too  time is certainly flying by. Had my nt scan - 1 in 3000 chance of downs syndrome, which Is fantastic given my "geriatric" age for pregnancy (37).


----------



## ClandestineTX

That's great news, newbie!


----------



## melann13

Yay newbie! And welcome to second tri!
Clande- you're already 3rd! It'll come on fast now!

We have our 20wk scan tomorrow. Letting my dad find out the gender and he'll do the reveal on Saturday- we're having a neighborhood party to raise our playhouse (I had asked my husband to build a 4x5 foot playhouse for our daughter... it's 8x12, 13 feet tall and has a loft for sleep overs.... he's a ridiculous overachiever.) He's got the walls all put together and the rafters all cut, so the kids in the neighborhood (there's A LOT) are coming with their hammers and the dads can help raise the walls while the kids build or paint little birdhouses. You know you're a parent when the biggest party you've planned in A LONG time starts at 9am :) I have pink and blue balloons and my dad will poke pin holes in whichever color is incorrect. Then hubby and I will each blow up one and see which one blows up!

Baby is moving like crazy now and is SO LOW! It's a little weird- almost every wiggle is below my bump, in my pelvis. At 15 wks the doc said that baby was really low, and that it doesn't matter, just where he/she is comfy. I feel like I'm squishing it with the underbelly band pants though... Also hopeful that it doesn't mean I have placental previa or something... Still a little nervous for the rest of the anomaly scan, but I know that since baby is really active, that's a good sign.
Prayers appreciated!


----------



## RaeChay

Yay for the a/s tomorrow! Just FYI, even if you have a low lying placenta tomorrow it likely won't mean you have previa. Something like 95% of "previa" that early moves up away from the cervix by term. Have a fun party!


----------



## melann13

RaeChay said:


> Yay for the a/s tomorrow! Just FYI, even if you have a low lying placenta tomorrow it likely won't mean you have previa. Something like 95% of "previa" that early moves up away from the cervix by term. Have a fun party!

Thanks, I heard it was not uncommon for babies after the first full pregnancy to be low... wonder why? Maybe my hips are so spread out now that it's roomy? :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mine is a first and my placenta is anterior and rather high and even now, most of the movement is low, all below the bellybutton. Was down where you are describing forever!


----------



## athena87

Melann Both of my boys were super low, both were already head down at the 20 week scan. 

This boy though is apparently ready to make his appearance sooner rather than later. I went to l&d again Wednesday morning and was having what I thought was mild contractions every 8-9 minutes. They said they were uterine cramps which I'm still left wondering what the difference is. My 32 week appt was yesterday and I told my dr what had been going on. She checked me, because she said sometimes after you've had 1 baby the cervix can feel dilated from the outside but can still be closed on the inside and sometimes nurses don't know the difference, but she said I'm definitely at a 1, she could feel his head. So I was promptly sent to l&d for more monitoring and steroid shots just in case. I have to go back for a second shot this evening. She also ran a test to determine if labor could start within the next 2 weeks. I looked it because I was curious as to what they were looking for. Apparently it's to test for the glue that holds the placenta in place, if it's positive there's a 10% chance I could go into labor the next 2 weeks and I'll be on full bed rest til his arrival.


----------



## athena87

My test results are back and I'll be on full bed rest til this little boy is born since they were positive.


----------



## ProfWife

I had no clue they could test that! Do you have help for your little one while you're on bed rest. One of my friends (who delivered the same day we did) was on bed rest for almost 2 months straight due to a shortened cervix. Her little guy didn't understand why Mommy couldn't pick him up. Broke her heart.

Sorry I've been MIA for a few weeks. PPD/PPA hit me HARD. I've tried two antidepressants so far, but both made me feel like absolute crap (at least the last one took away my anxiety...but that's a high price to pay daily to reduce anxiety). Been using xanax to manage the anxiety symptoms until I can get into counseling (Monday at 2). I can't take naps right now because I'm actually getting mild panic attacks in my sleep (I can sleep at night without an issue though...getting up is another story).

Hoping all is well with you guys!


----------



## athena87

Prowife fortunately my husband is a teacher and is on summer break til August, that is unless he gets the asst principal job he applied for. He passed the phone interview and has a final interview on Monday morning. My mother in law doesn't work so she will be here when he's not. My lo is taking it pretty well he's almost 2 so he can climb onto the couch with me or the bed to snuggle. I think he has a sense though that baby will be here soon because he has started wanting me to rock him to sleep and that is very odd for him. As for the test, it's apparently not a definite test. I've been reading up on people that have gotten positive results and it's pretty much split whether they go into labor in the 2 week window or if they make it to full term.

As for the ppd issues, I never had any until I stopped breastfeeding around 5 months. The hormone changes hit me hard then. I'll be praying that you get the right balance to help you get through it.


----------



## momwithbabies

ProfWife: I'm so sorry you're going through this. I ended up on Zoloft after my second. It worked okay but it was such a tough journey. I eventually was off of it...I'm guessing after 3 mos. or so, but I'm not 100% since that was over 8 years ago. My husband helped me through it, but it was such a dark time for me. I literally contemplated getting into my car and leaving everyone and everything behind. I never had thoughts of hurting myself or my baby, but I was so desperately sad. I don't know how else to explain it. I just had to keep telling myself that this too shall pass, but it sure didn't feel like it at times. I feel for you! And the sleep deprivation is so challenging...challenging isn't even the word I'm wanting...brutal, maybe. Breaking. 

Hang in there. I know it seems like it will never get better, but it will. Sorry for the lengthy post, but I remember how hard this part of being a mom was for me. I felt guilty about it at the time, but now I realize that getting on medication and asking for help made me a good mother. Blessings.


----------



## newbie2013

Profwife, one of the best things you've done is recognise it and you asked for help. That's your first step and hopefully you'll find the right balance soon. I can't even imagine what you're going through, but I know how important it is that you're getting help. Thinking about you!


----------



## melann13

Profwife- will be praying for you. I didn't deal with PPD/PPA, but have plenty of friends who have. I'm so glad you're getting help and I hope they find something that works for you.

Athena- glad that you have help! Now that little one just needs to improve their patience!


AFM- had US on Friday. Everything was perfect. Tech explained that all movement is super low because babe is folded in half with feet and arms all in the same area (down low), but the butt is closer to my belly button. Baby was flipping all over the place during the US, so I thought she might have trouble getting pictures, but she said it was actually really helpful because LO kept revealing different bits :)
No previa, placenta is posterior which is why I've already felt movements on the outside. And... It's a boy!! Which we're a little in shock about- but it will be fine once I get used to the idea!


----------



## ProfWife

Congrats on a good report...and a boy!!

I actually went med free today...had two "breakdowns" (crying where I needed my husband to hold me for a few minutes) and a few waves of anxiety, but I managed through it. It's exhausting though. I'd prefer to go med free if this is the worst of it. I was much worse when I was going through the hormonal shift of my first cycle postpartum, but I'm aware of that now. I felt more like my old self today than I have in weeks though. I know every day will be somewhat different...so here we go!

Counseling tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## melann13

Hope counseling went well profwife!


----------



## momwithbabies

Hi, ladies! Just checking in! Hope everyone is doing well!

School starts in a week! Where did summer go??? I know I say that every year!

I had an epiphany today: 
PMS and early pregnancy symptoms are exactly the same for me. Bitchy behavior, roller coaster of emotions, tears at silly things, stinging boob pains, cramps, headaches, sleepiness, eating all the time, feeling nauseous, etc. The way to tell the difference is that one stops these symptoms (mostly) with bleeding. 

I have spent the last 6 years of my life wanting a 3rd child. You would think I would have learned this sooner with three pregnancies, but nope :) I timed sex perfectly this cycle and felt shitty the last week and a half (all symptoms above). Bleeding started yesterday. No preggo, but this is my normal. 

I'm not bitter because I know the blessings I have are truly miracles, but sometimes I'm so mad for losing this last one. Having been a mother twice, I realize the gravity of my loss. It's been over a year, and I still can't handle going upstairs and seeing the baby blanket I purchased (naively) for our new little one. I said a prayer yesterday begging God to let me let go. But you ladies know that as a mother, I can't. 

I'm a happy person and love my family. But some days are just too much.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, momwithbabies, I know how it feels. I haven't forgotten the 3.5 years of failed cycles it took to get here, but don't for a second regret buying a baby blanket. I have a small box of items that I still haven't unpacked and washed from the trips we took while we were still TTC and new stuff I just bought this past one. I think I have held that stuff for so long it's going to be really emotional to prepare it for use by a real life baby. It's unreasonable to expect to let go of a dream like this one easily, but I think that you might be ready to start moving on from the way you were describing your situation. It is hard, but it's healthy. And maybe by letting go of the one you lost, you will create room in your heart and life for something new? 

AFM, way overdue for updating my journal (as usual) survived nearly two weeks in Europe, clearing 4-8+ miles per day walking outside in decently hot weather. Bought new things for this kid, will post photos by the weekend! Super hard to get back into the swing of work today (hence the mid-day posting on BnB, LOL).


----------



## melann13

It's been really quiet on here... Will look forward to a journal post Clande. 
Momwithbabies, I will not for a second pretend to know the pain of trying for so long. I can only say that I'm sorry you have had to go through this struggle.
School starts 27 days from today, which is horrifying. I feel relatively ready for my courses, not so much for my lofty research goals. Everything takes so much longer at a new place where I don't know where anything is or who to order stuff from. Additionally, I've just been so exhausted that I'm not sure how to function once I teach at 7:40am again (yeah-signed up for that before I was pregnant- DOH!). I'm trying to get the end of the semester in concrete to take that pressure off since I will likely miss at least 1 week of class (and finals).
Have had my share of pregnancy meltdowns this time around, sobbing being overwhelmed and tired and not feeling well. Have been shopping a bit too much (zulilly anyone??), but I think that since this LO was a tad unexpected it's taking me longer to bond and getting little boy things makes it more real- plus I REALLY thought it was a girl, so that's taking some getting used to too. I think if it was a girl I'd feel like I've travelled this route before.
Ok, I suppose I should go figure out where to get oligonucleotides around this joint...


----------



## pathos

I do not remember feeling so tired when pregnant with L. Maybe i was but there was no toddler around, and i could rest and sleep. (and L is half day @ kindergarten)

I had my dating scan, i am 11+3 now. It turns out that my ovulation bleeding was actually implantation bleeding... and i had a very bookish cycle.. cd 14 kind of ovulation, and when i did my pregnancy test i was almost 6 weeks pg. So weird. I still dont get it. I do not know why it took 2 years to conceveive L. Actively ttcing... always late ovulation, pre seed etc. This little bean is a product of coconut oil :wacko:

Kksy9b... you started to feel at 13 weeks? So soon. But it must be good to have this assurance. I am looking forward to it.

Athena, good luck with the bed rest. Do you carry him often? I am a babywearing freak, but i am slowly abondoning it. Even picking up L from his hair chair is a challange for me. Phew. I needed sleep train L again, while we were on vacation he stayed in the same room, and in the mornings hubby brought him to our bed to get extra 20 minutes etc. :growlmad: i dont know how i will manage a lo with a toddler at the peak of his terrible two phase. It seems that you have no tantrums? Fx:flower:

Profwife, i am sorry for what you are going through. I think i had mild emotional storms from time to time. I think my husband had severe pnd. He was always giving me advice, telling me how to do things, observing me and educating me. I had a emcs and felt incapicated and i depended on him heavily during the first month. He became this expert, and started to dictate me, he was even a bf expert. Ay remembering those days gave me shivers, i should hit with a shovel tonight. I think daily intake of dha is still very important. Babywearing and breath/movement detectors helped me greatly. I loved my baby but my husband kind of affected this attachment thing, and bf was not what i imagined.

Momwithbabies, i am very sorry about the way you feel. Now that i am a mother, i can relate to your sense of loss. Otherwise i would probably think, at least you have children... i am still ttcing, if you know what i mean. But you know what you lost, and it is kind of deeper with identified emotions and attachments. But i agree with Clandie's and your approach. Let it go, and create a space. Maybe you can come up with a symbolic ritual.


----------



## newbie2013

momwithbabies, even though I'm not a mum (yet!), I still know the pain of cycle after cycle of nothing. It got me down so badly and because of dh's mental health, I had to deal with pretty much all of that on my own. No one can describe the feeling ltttc. It is draining physical, mentally and emotionally. Even my doctor at my 9 week scan shook his head as he got up and said "Even now, I can't understand why you didn't get pregnant naturally". It is a complete mystery. We each have our own journeys and yet again, I am so pleased that we've all stuck around together since early 2013 to go through it together.

AFM, I'm doing ok. My first trimester was relatively good, except for some minor spotting at 6 weeks and awful heartburn (which continues) and insomnia (which is still there every now and then). I spent most of it away from Dh between both of us travelling at different times. I had my NT scan and it was perfect - best result my doc had seen for someone "my age" - apparently 37 is consider geriatric for pregnancy! Tomorrow, I'm due for my next appointment and scan, which should reveal if bambino is a boy or girl - I've switch my thinking/feeling from girl to boy, but dh is adamant it is a girl. We'll find out tomorrow! Still haven't told work, but I start back next week and my little bump is getting more difficult to hide, so I'll have to come clean first thing on the first morning back. 

Pathos, I felt movement at 15 weeks. I didn't realise it at first (first time pregnant, of course), but have recognised it more and more over the last two weeks. This morning, I had a good solid 30 minutes of kicking and pushing - bambino was getting its morning exercise - like its mother should have been... but wasn't. 

Great to see this thread is coming alive again... I miss you guys!


----------



## melann13

Yay newbie!! So excited for you to find out!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm excited for you to find out, too, newbie!!! And I wanna know! I knew this guy was a boy, can't explain it, but I knew it. 

@Pathos: I know where I will be coming for babywearing tips, now!!! I don't even want a stroller or a carrier. Just a carseat and then I have at home and away from home wearable carriers on my list! 

@melann: Against my wishes, I was added to course for the fall (I have never, in eight years, been signed up to teach a fall course). They start Aug 15th, I'm basically teaching the first two weeks and that's it. I can't fathom teaching an entire semester right now. 

AFM - still recovering from time change - thinking there is a nap in my future.


----------



## athena87

Pathos he is too independent to be in a carrier and is above the chart in height and I think he was in the 80th percentile for weight, but is very good about holding hands most of the time. You don't realize how much you lift them until you aren't allowed to, he will climb to see me whether it's on our bed or the couch. I haven't decided up he realizes there is actually a baby in my belly, he'll pat it or kiss it and say Benji (Benjamin) or baby, but I'm interested to see his reaction to his brother.

Newbie can't wait to hear boy or girl!

Afm ended up in l&d again late Sunday night/early Monday morning. Was having contractions and they gave me a shot to stop them and I haven't had any since. I'm dilated to a 2 now. I only have to be on bed rest til 36 weeks, but dh still wants me to take it easy once I'm off. I didn't really use a carrier with DS1 but got a k'tan wrap Lo2 because I thought it may be easier to handle both.


----------



## newbie2013

I love it that some of us are back for round two.

Athena - not long now!

Just about 8 hours until my appointment. Dh is super excited. I reminded him last night and asked if he thought he'd be able to leave work in time to be back for the appointment and he looked so mad! He asked me if if seriously thought he would miss this appointment. As i went to bed, he called me over for a kiss - but not for me - for the baby! I got a kiss on my stomach...


----------



## ClandestineTX

I got one of those this morning, too, but after my proper one!


----------



## newbie2013

In the waiting room... I'll tell you guys as soon as I can. Feeling like it's a boy, which would mean we need to start seriously thinking about boys names... got only one that "okay"... Dh still think it's a girl... hopefully we'll know very soon!


----------



## melann13

I found boys names much harder. I don't know why. We adore our daughter's name (Felicity), and it's hard to think of something that's as unique, but yet familiar enough that people know how to pronounce and spell it.
Right now we're thinking Micah. The middle name will be my dad's name. He has no sons and he's kind of my personal hero- military veteran and Bronze star awardee, a very humbly amazing man. He worked with the CIA for years so it wasn't until the last few years that I even knew how amazing he is. (He did his military work before meeting my mom).


----------



## newbie2013

And we're............ team blue! Shit, need to think of a name


----------



## ClandestineTX

Don't fret! We were 100% sure about our girl's name and eh on one for a boy (even though my gut said boy forever) - and we did fine! You have a ton of time - plus check out the baby name wizard (one of my favorite things):
https://www.babynamewizard.com/
The name voyager is neat - shows the popularity of names over time! 

Congrats on team blue!!! (And on a healthy babe!!!)


----------



## melann13

YAY Newbie!! Welcome over to the "hesitant BLUE team." I'm still letting it sink in and I've known 3 weeks!


----------



## newbie2013

That's exactly how I feel!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Haha, you "hesitant" ladies need to come to the #momsofboys club that I'm a part of over here!


----------



## ProfWife

Does my heart good to see all of the updates!

Congrats on all the good news so far! :-D


----------



## newbie2013

I think it is slowly sinking in that we're having a boy. Still seems weird. Dh is getting over his initial disappointment and getting used to the idea. He's trying out the names we're currently considering and coming up with others, which is good because I don't LOVE any of the ones we've got so far. Good thing we've got time to think! 

Profwife, it does my heart good too


----------



## melann13

I think I was partially CONVINCED ours was a girl because of the Shettle's method, even though I know it's not AT ALL proven, it's supposed to be like 70%, and considering we DTD 3-4 days before O, I figured that certainly we would be one that it held up for. That little Y sperm was a tenacious little bugger!
DH is finally able to feel him moving too which is helping with the bonding. We also had a talk about distribution of responsibilities, (He's AMAZING, I just don't always communicate what I need until it's through tears). So I have Saturday mornings all to myself now, so sleep in, work, whatever. He even played with her in the three season room for an hour this morning so I could sleep without hearing them (he knows I wake easily if I hear her) and then took her to the park and some errands, so I'm at a coffee shop and sewed her a skirt this morning and got some work done as well as just enjoying my alone time. I ADORE my daughter, but Im' home on Monday Wednesday Fridays with her for the summer and when I'm "in charge" all day on the weekends too, I get tired. He's been really stressed lately, and I think it actually does him good to be forced to just sit back and play with her instead of focusing on his to do list.


----------



## pathos

Congrats on team blue! I was very happy to see that tiny little okra on screen but husband was shocked. DH pats my belly calls this bean, khaleesi. I hope he wont have gender disappointment again. I am 13+2 =), some 6-8 weeks to learn if we decide to know.

Name is a big issue with us. Husband and I are from different countries, but we live in Germany. So it has to be a name that at least Germans can pronounce somewhat right and has a nice meaning preferably in both of our mother tongues. If not i want a fancy name of from lord of the rings.

It seems that my fatigue is a result of hypothyroid. I was with grave's disease for 15 years and it miraculously disappeared before i got pregnant. I prefer thousand times hyper to hypo. I cannot get out of bed.

Clandie, i rarely use our stroller. Babywearing is amazing. First six months, it is better to use stretchy wrap slings or woven wraps or ring slings. Babies like this skin to skin connection, tight womb feeling and movement. I wore L and went outside, it made me feel better to be outside. I do not believe in colic but i believe in not babywearing colic and crying. 

Slings can be tricky at first but one learns quickly. As a carrier I used an American brand, Boba 4g, that comes with a new born insert. That one is very easy to wear and very easy to adjust compared to wraps but its fabric is not soft. There are woven carriers, wraps, and mei taies - all are different. Beware it is additive like cloth diapering. There are thousands of tutorials and babywearing celebrities out there. I like to follow "wrap you in love", website, facebook, youtube.


----------



## newbie2013

The name is a problem for us for the same reason. Dh and I are also from different countries and while we live in his country now, we may not forever. I also was to give his English speaking relatives a name they can easily pronounce. Dh is also Muslim and we want a name that suits but won't cause too much discrimination in the West should our kids choose to go to university or live in another country. He'll have Mohamed as one of his middle names (unless we can alter the naming convention here slightly) because that is his grandfather's name, but middle names are used much in Australia. 

I have a friend bringing me a mobi wrap from the USA next week, which I hope to use for the first few months but after that it It's likely to be too hot too wear for both me and baby. Also, he'll be in day care and the nanny will want a stroller too walk him around the school. I wouldn't want anyone else too wear him except us and close friends/relatives. 

I'm almost half way there! Hard to believe... I need to book my flight week scan but keep forgetting.


----------



## pathos

Good luck newbie, boys name in those criteria are very difficult.
We opted for secular names, and came up with Levin. Actually it is a Turkishized version of Arabic Lawn? (paint, color), but it is also a very popular German/Dutch name. Some think its Jewish but nope, Levi is Jewish. My husband's name is Ömer (Omar) and yep he was named after his grandfather. I am lucky that his side had no such expectations from us.

One thing I did was to look up all the constellation and star names. They are actually all Arabic. If it was not a girl's name in German, we were to name him Anka (phonenix). Everybody can say Paul Anka  hehe.


----------



## dannycarr

That's great.


----------



## kksy9b

I love coming back in here and seeing all your great updates!

Congrats on team :blue: newbie and melann! I Dont have a girl so can't speak to that experience, but having a little boy is just amazing. There is such a unique relationship with a boy and his momma (much like dad/daughter I would imagine). Its part of the reason why I'm hoping for a second little boy this time around!

Athena- how are you doing hun? Are you still on bed rest?

Clande- you are getting so close now! Have you been having any labor signs?

Profwife- how are you doing hun? That's great you were able to go med free for a few days (awhile ago...sorry...I'm so behind!). Are you still going to counseling? I hope it is helping

Momwithbabies- :hugs::hugs: I've been thinking of you and hope you are okay

Rae- how are you doing?

Pathos- I hope ypu are feeling better now! My first tri was miserable and I think a lot of it was from having a toddler to chase after too

I'm sorry if I missed anyone, I'm on my phone and so going off memory (which is sketchy at best these days lol)

AFM, I am 19 weeks now! MS went away for 3 weeks but had been back in action for the last week...sigh. If it's still bad by my next appointment I may see about anti nausea meds. There have been several times that it has just knocked me on my butt. I have too much to do this fall to be laying on the couch! The stretching/cramping is much worse this time around too. I am growing so much quicker than last time so my skin often feels pulled tight. So all in all, its been hard physically. However, I have been feeling baby move everyday for the last week and for the last 3 days is strong enough to feel from the outside. It ia definitely helping with bonding and helping me get through the hard bits easier. I have my scan next Thursday the 25th but will stay team yellow (hopefully!). We are now 100% on our names. Claire for a girl, Calvin for a boy. All the 'C' names are coincidental lol (DS is Charles). I think that's it on my end! It feels like its going so slow but I'm sure the back half will just fly by!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm good! Thankfully no labor signs yet! I was released from glucose testing by my specialist on Friday, no more four times a day - just fasting levels a few times a week to make sure there's no increase. Baby is estimated at 4 pounds 15 ounces as of Friday (32w), he's very active. I've been working with a doula on exercises, stretches, etc. for birth preparation - collecting things for my hospital bag. We received one of our car seats from one of my relatives last night (via Amazon). I am excited and still walking daily and trying to do what I can to keep my pelvic bones moving and not so uncomfortable. Thankfully, midwife, doula, and chiropractor all agree they aren't out of alignment, so soreness is not concerning. 

And I have two agencies that look like they are moving toward firm job offers - Hubster has started applying both places, they both know they are in competition, both know (and are not bothered) about my pregnancy/ due date/ possible start date - so all crazy, but all good! 

We had been infertile long enough that we had a girl's and boy's name at the ready, no family names for boys (same names overused by both sides), named after authors in this case. Girl's name would have been a scientist for the first and my mom's middle name for the second.


----------



## kksy9b

That's great about getting the carseat and starting to pack a hospital bag! Pretty sure I was 39 weeks before I even made my bag list lol

Awesome news about the job offers! When do you think you will hear back?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I could not wait until 39 weeks, LOL. I am a type-A planner, I would start to get all twitchy if I waited that long (Hubster is much more shoot-from-the-hip type and would have no problems winging it, LOL). 

I technically have both jobs - one is contingent on paperwork that takes over a month and the other has to complete their hiring process. They both know I am considering the other. I am trying to stay objective, but really leaning toward one - I'm just not comfortable withdrawing from the other without being 100% sure I am definitely through all the hoops. It should take about another month for the process to be finished. It's just how my industry works.


----------



## kksy9b

I am totally a planner as well. With the way my work was at the time, by the time I got home, i was too exhausted to even think about it. So as soon as I was on my maternity leave at 39 weeks, I got it together (though DS made me wait another 3 weeks so wound up with plenty of time lol). Team yellow so far is going great because we haven't hit our scan date (next week)....but I'm already a bit anxious about being able to have everything ready without knowing....

That is really wonderful that you have two great opportunities that you get to pick from! I think i remember from awhile back that you would be having to move for a new job. is that still the case or did something come up close to where you live now?


----------



## athena87

I am off bed rest and at my appt on Tuesday she checked me and I'm 3 cm and 75% effaced. She doesn't expect me to make it to my next appt or the weekend for that matter.


----------



## melann13

Clande, you have me so curious about your names now!! I kind of like the name Phineas for a boy, but as a neuroscientist, I kept help but think of Phineas Gage... 
My daughter's middle name is Jo as our moms are Joan and Joann. This little boys middle name will be my dads name.


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you for all of the supportive comments. They lifted my spirit! 

Love all of these updates. Looks like there are lots on team blue! My son is my best friend, hands down. I can't believe he's a 6th grader now! He started middle school last Wednesday! I hope I can always have that special relationship with him, but of course I also realize he's becoming a teenager. Lots of mixed emotions with his momma, for sure! My daughter started 3rd grade!!! Man, time goes so quickly. 

I think boys names are the most challenging to pick out. I had a girl and a boy named picked for my first pregnancy, but I would have been stuck if my second one was a boy! I would say to just go with your gut, and there's no shame in waiting until you see your little one. 

Some of you are almost to the finish line! So excited for you all!


----------



## ALiKO

Hello ladies,

Geesh I feel like such a blast from the past lol :haha:. It is amazing to see this group still active and kicking after all these years. I haven't been able to read up much but I just want to say congratulations and h&h9m to everyone who has gotten a bfp which looks like quite a bit of you since last time I checked in a few months ago! :happydance:

Afm, so much has happened since the last time I checked in but for starters I just recently had a huge international move and just simply had no time.

But now that I'm a bit more settled hubby and I are finally ready to fully start ttc! Currently 1dpo and super anxious! Feels like I'm literally trying for my 1st again.:wacko:


----------



## newbie2013

Aliko! Great to hear from you! Good luck with ttc... Welcome back to the waiting - haha! Hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## ALiKO

Thanks newbie :)

And congratulations! Your having a January babe how exciting! January is all about fresh starts and new beginnings so what a perfect time to welcome a new lil bundle.

I'm really hoping it doesn't take as long as the 1st time. I tried on and off for about 6 months b4 I got my 1st bfp. Good thing about now is I have a 2 year old to distract me and keep me somewhat sane lol


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! Aliko! I can't believe Hana is two! I remember her being born... so happy for you. Inshallah, this time will be quick.


----------



## gabbygabz

Aliko inspired me as another blast from the past to chime in. I've been popping in now and then but wanted to officially say congrats to everyone! 

Surprise of all surprises we are actually also back in the expecting category after getting a super shocking BFP in May so baby girl #3 will be due in January to join the twins. Turns out even after IVF the first time crazy things can happen naturally. 

Anyway, hope everyone keeps doing great and I will keep following and cheering along!


----------



## melann13

Yay Gabbygabz!!
My surprise BFP certainly took me longer to come to terms with... since all the anticipation and longing hadn't been there (we wanted another but were planning to TTC this fall). Other than feeling like crap for 1st tri, I think it took until 17weeks or so for me to really start thinking about this baby once he comes... Certainly VERY much loved and wanted, just different this time around. Plus, when you're chasing a toddler, everything else is put in the back of your mind.

We MAY have a name! Super randomly came up this past weekend as we were on a road trip and had A LOT of time to talk in the car. I like old fashioned names (daughter is Felicity), that are also uncommon, but not so novel that no one knows how to pronounce or spell them. 
We were thinking Micah, though that's not very uncommon, but it just wasn't sticking for me. I came up with Emmett this weekend, and it seems to have more staying power in my mind. I looked up famous Emmetts once DH said that he really liked the name and re-discovered that it's Doc Brown's (from Back to the Future) first name. Now DH thinks it's absolutely amazing and wants his nickname to be doc, which is only made slightly more amusing by the fact that I am a "doc" (PhD), but since I'm not an MD, no one in my personal life every calls me Dr._____. My students do certainly, but outside of the university walls, I never hear it... 
Anyway, we'll sit with it for a bit and see if we still like it. We won't share it with anyone IRL until he's born.
I also always joke that it has to be a name that sounds fitting for a bald guy as male pattern baldness comes from the maternal side and my dad has been bald since 27yrs old :) He'll have my dad's name for his middle name as well.


----------



## ALiKO

Newbie: Yes Inshallah! The sooner the better I guess now I just have to hurry up and wait. Lol 

Gabbygabz: hey gabby welcome back! Congratulations on the surprise bfp I know you must have been super shocked. I hope everything has been going well!

Melann: I love how you guys have a good connection to the name Emmett. It's definitely one of those common but uncommon name. In fact I don't think I've ever met anyone with the name before but I've definitely heard of or knew of very few people with it.

Afm, 2dpo today but aside from the normal twitches and twinges nothing else is going on. :sigh:


----------



## gabbygabz

Melann, I think that's a great name and totally agree about the surprise taking a long time to settle in!

I THINK we've agreed to go with Eliza for the new baby girl. My husband came up with it as another short-ish name to go with our long last name and using elements of the twins' names (the L for Lena and Z for Zira) so far it's sticking ...


----------



## melann13

I LOVE the name Eliza. I think it's really pretty. I have Josephine high on our girl list. Josie for short. We don't know if we'll have another or not... but I'm not ruling it out. I'll have just turned 32 when this one is born, so I feel like I have time to have another if we so choose, even if we go with another 3 yr age gap.
We had been NFP for approx 45 days when this one was conceived. Even my doc joked... "You'd think that with a PhD in endocrinology you would have been better at this..." yup, yup, me too, and my husband ;) My pills weren't working anymore though, and I didn't want an IUD since we were going to try this fall. Apparently 4 days before O was just too close for that little stinker...
We're really happy though...


----------



## melann13

26 weeks today and classes start Monday. HO LEE SHIT


----------



## gabbygabz

Good luck melann!!


----------



## athena87

Just wanted to give a quick update, we are having our baby! I was at a 4 when I went to my appt and 80% effaced, my dr stripped my membranes and 2 hours later we were at the hospital. I'm at a 7 or at least I was the last they checked and we've been here 3.5 hours.


----------



## newbie2013

Good luck athena!


----------



## athena87

He's here! He is 8 lbs 11 oz and 20.5 inches. 2 lbs and 4 oz more than big brother was. He was born at 12:31 a.m. We got here at 6 and I was at a 5 and my water had broken. They did all the blood work and what not and when I was getting the epidural I was at a 7. The epidural caused the labor to stall, I completely stopped having contractions so they had to give me pitocin. Which worked because I went from 7-10 in probably an hour, it took 3-4 contractions/pushes and he was out. We are over the moon and can't wait for Eli to meet him.


----------



## athena87

Here he is after his first bath
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melann13

Yay!! Amazing Athena! Congratulations to the whole family!


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats Athena!


----------



## newbie2013

Congratulations athena!


----------



## RaeChay

congrats athena!!


----------



## athena87

Thank you ladies. Big brother is very fascinated by the baby, he wants to hug and kiss him.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## newbie2013

So sweet!


----------



## melann13

Beautiful Athena!!


3rd tri for me today. Took my students on a pretty significant hike. Told them they were allowed to whine considering who was leading the group.


----------



## pathos

Congrats! Aw the last picture is heart melting:baby:


----------



## ALiKO

Congratulations Athens!

Such a sweet picture you have a beautiful family.


----------



## momwithbabies

Congratulations! Very sweet family you have there! Glad everything went well!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Athena!!!

How are you ladies doing? I'm okay over here. Getting through a bout of bronchitis at the moment. Finally broke down and requested anti nausea meds from doctor...tired of this MS stuff! Baby moving like crazy everyday and has a dance party every night that you can watch. I Dont remember if I posted here or not, but we had our scan 2 weeks ago and baby is measuring perfect! Stayed team yellow so just a few more months to find out what our LO is!


----------



## melann13

Doing well here, 28 weeks tomorrow. Can't imagine how I'm supposed to get bigger... Swelling has kicked in big time and it doesn't seem to matter what I do... walking vs sitting with feet up etc. I had this last time too... not pre eclampsia, my BP is only around 104. Pregnancy was flying by but it seems to be slowing down now that the school year has started and the end of the pregnancy is directly linked in my head to the end of the semester- seems ages away.
Have a good day everyone! I need to finish my lecture for this afternoon.


----------



## RaeChay

End of third tri has a way of speeding things up again... At least for me. Of course I'm not a teacher so there's that! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## newbie2013

Melann! Totally agree. The kids have only been with us for one week and I'm exhausted! Thank goodness I'm not in a classroom any more so I have been trying to escape to my office every now and then for a rest. Sadly those rests have been few and far between - 900 kids takes lots of checking and monitoring! I'm so grateful that my faculty is wonderful and everyone seems to be doing their job as they should be


----------



## melann13

My office is in a high traffic area, so a lot of colleagues/students swing by to chat. Yesterday I was VERY close to shutting my door and laying down on the floor for a while. By the time I got home I was complete toast. I laid on the floor while my daughter played. I still interacted with her (much easier now that she's such a chatterbox, I feel like I'm not ignoring her as long as we carry on conversation while she plays), but I feel bad that I'm not as active with her as normal. In the morning I feel pretty good, but by the end of the day I'm just swollen and sore and exhausted. I'm thankful for every stray piece of curriculum that I can use from last year to prevent all the 10pm lecture writing... Still have some, but at least it's not every day.
Hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## kksy9b

.

Just me complaining :)


----------



## melann13

I hear ya kksy,
My glucose test is Tuesday, which makes me anxious because I failed last time by a single point and had to do the 3hr, which I passed easily. I know your not supposed to fast for the 1hr, but not load up on carbs/sugars either, stick to protein. Well, my appt isn't until 10:45 with the blood draw at 11:45. I don't know how to make it from breakfast until then without more sustenance! I like eggs, but have a hard time eating them if there's no toast or anything involved. I usually have "2nd breakfast" (3rd tri is like being a hobbit) around 9:45... which would probably be a bad idea. I always bring something from home, so it's usually a muffin or scone or something... Maybe I'll just bring a jar of peanut butter and a spoon ;)


----------



## RaeChay

the 3 hour made me so sick with DS that this time (after I failed the 1 hour *again*) I requested a different option....any other option. They let me do finger sticks 4x/day for 2 weeks, record the results & then email them to my OB. After 1 week my numbers were so good they let me stop. So that's an option if you really really hate the 3 hour.


----------



## pathos

haha hobit breakfast =)
I am 17 weeks but i think i was smaller in my third tri with L. I am huge, same weight gain so far but really i am very big =/ and i feel very ugly, unattractive. Last pregnancy when i was a whale, i felt like a ballerina. Now I am whale and i feel like one. 
I am dreading the glucose test as well. It gave me 3 day long migraine last time =( hope you pass it.

Clandi has not been around, maybe she gave birth?
Do we have a fb group for this thread?


----------



## newbie2013

I was just thinking that we hadn't heard from clande in a while. Hope she's ok. 

I found out that they don't do the glucose test here unless you're high risk. My brother has type 1 diabetes, which I've heard puts me in a risk category but not sure If they'll do it or not. Not sure I want to after hearing the stories from you guys! Good luck!


----------



## melann13

It's not THAT bad... just unpleasant. No one likes to drink a pile of sugar or get their blood drawn, and the GTT is a two for one deal. Plus it's a time suck. My new doctor at least schedules my normal appt during the one hour that I'm sitting around, so I don't just have to sit in the waiting room while my pancreas pumps insulin out...
The three hour is definitely tougher as you're so hungry from fasting and then have to drink that nasty stuff on an empty stomach. Last time they let me sit in a non-stress test room (quiet, in a recliner) for some of the three hours and I took a nap.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sorry, LOL, still here (and 36+6 and going strong)

Yesterday - 36+5 and estimated 7 lbs 2 ounces - I was 9/6 and Hubs was 9/9, so we aren't stressing his weight estimate. It's almost 69th percentile and his height is almost 90th! Head is still down and definitely way in the pelvis, so keeping our fingers crossed we get our unmedicated birth we've been preparing for. I started gaining weight (up a total of about 30#) and no longer care - still walking the dog daily, trying to watch what I eat, but since he started dropping I'm a ravenous beast and the hunger wins. I am mostly fluid, but BP great (like 100-110s over 70s), so no one is worried (except me about the poundage). 

I have been traveling for job prospects, waiting for final contract to back up verbal offer so we can put an offer on a house. Expecting a Dec 5th start date in a neighboring state. Between work, classes (birth, breastfeeding, newborn care, etc.), and trying to get everything sorted to change jobs - just zero time for online things! We had two baby showers, one at my work and one at a friends and we got tons of things from people near and far - my dining room table looked like "baby christmas" and we had a whole day of opening and figuring out what we still needed (which created a massive online order with gift cards and some of our own money). Bought a cheap crib that looks lovely and Hubster set up last night, mattress due for delivery today! I'll post photos in the next few days - no more travel for me, so hopefully will have more time to catch up soon! 

And huge congrats to Athena!!!


----------



## pathos

Thank god, we do not have baby showers - but they started to appear here as well. I do not know what to think about them. It can be very useful with all that registry presents etc., but from what i see on fb, pinterest etc, it has a very consumerist side -, all those themes, paper cups, decors, food, sugar coat cakes, games, guest give aways. The cuteness makes me sick :haha: 
Of course it is so much better than gender reveal party. That one I dont get. Who cares about the gender of someone else's baby? I would hate to be in one. Maybe i am very German on those things. 
On the other hand, you see all relevant and irrelevant people before the baby arrives. Here, they come to visit you after the baby arrives - :growlmad:


----------



## melann13

I've had an thrown baby showers, both without most of the cutesy stuff, just as a gathering of women to talk about being moms.
We did a small type of gender reveal this time, only because we were already planning a party to put up a playhouse in our backyard. Our neighborhood is VERY close, and we just built a two story playhouse and wanted all the neighbor kids to feel like part of it, so they all came over with their hammers etc and helped raise the walls. It was pure coincidence that our ultrasound got scheduled for the day before (it actually got moved up from the next week), so we decided to have the tech write it down rather than tell us. My dad, who didn't know the gender last time (he really didn't want to, but everyone else knew), got to open the envelope by himself and poke holes in either a pink or blue balloon. At lunch during the playhouse party, he brought out the balloons and handed one to my and one to DH. We both tried to blow them up and the blue one was the one that filled- it's a boy! I'm not sure what I would have done if the whole party were themed around gender, but the way we did it was a fun way to make the announcement to our friends.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hahahaha! You ladies have known me for YEARS you don't think I had one of *those* showers, did you? The work shower was a come-and-go (stop by for cake and punch, say "hi", leave a present) and my official shower was a co-ed, family-friendly (mostly) house party with a "spiking station" to make the non-alcoholic drinks appropriate for non-pregnant adults and a pinata that was full of candy and condoms (colored and flavored ones, at that). We ate tons of snacks and had a bunch of desserts - tons of good catch ups with friends from as far as 8 hours away that came in for the party. But no, wasn't one of those silly games and crazy decor type things where women sit around horrifying the mom-to-be with birth stories!

We got a LOT of presents between the two and from our registry shipped to our house - between those things and the gift cards, I'm not sure we spent more than a few hundred of our own dollars, so it was kind of incredible to have so many people in our lives help us out!


----------



## ClandestineTX




----------



## pathos

:thumbup: condoms, lol.

I meant no offence :flower:. Baby showers are an American tradition, and it might be nice for Americans, because it emerged out of their cultural values. I just find baby showers in i.e. German context to be very phoney. Ah, i sound very conservative but my view is not about cultural imperialism at all.

Have you watched Melisandre attending baby shower?


----------



## newbie2013

Baby showers are not really a "thing" in Australia either, pathos, but I work with a LOT of Americans and so, there's a potential of one of "those" baby showers... which I really don't want. Clande, yours sounds much more appealing, but inappropriate in the culture I live in. Condoms - haha! Love it. I'm not 100% sure I'll end up with a baby shower since I'm effectively seen as administration and I don't really socialise with the teachers, but perhaps they'll arrange something small. 

Hope you're all doing well! Think about you all a lot :hugs:


----------



## momwithbabies

I personally could live without them. I've thrown them and had them, too. But mine never involved condoms...maybe that's the trick! That's hilarious and I adore the piñata!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

It's meant to be a celebration and a way to help the new family get what they need for the new addition. They are very common here, I would never turn down presents (especially when I get to pick most of them). We had a lot of fun! The traditional ones do make me very uncomfortable though, I'm also not a fan of leaving out the partners. I'm grateful to have such a fun group of nontraditional friends!


----------



## newbie2013

Clande, how are you doing? 38 weeks now... wow! 

Have any of you had experience with a shorter, softer cervix at 24 weeks? Doc didn't seem overly concerned, but prescribed progesterone to help - he doesn't want to take any risks with this pregnancy. Makes me worried because they've always suspected that my cervix was one of the factors in our infertility. Hope it does fail me now :-(


----------



## ClandestineTX

38 weeks tomorrow morning! Doula and midwife have recommended EPO and red raspberry leaf tea to help things along, which we are trying, but no one thinks he's going to need the help! He's really quite low, I feel a few times a day like he could fall out by himself! 

Midwife visit yesterday was great, got our negative GBS results, so that clears me to labor at home as long as I'm comfortable, even if my water breaks. That's a huge relief for me, as I don't want any more time in hospital than necessary! We ended up buying a crib and changing table fort now, both are set up and ready to go... So just waiting for him to decide it's his day!


----------



## momwithbabies

Sending my thoughts your way! Sounds like baby will be here soon!!!


----------



## RaeChay

newbie - no experience but sending good vibes for baby to stay put!!


----------



## ALiKO

I know I'm a bit late on the subject of baby showers but we don't do them here in Japan either, its usually after the baby arrives people come over to see the baby. In Japan they do not usually give you gifts but instead money in fancy envelopes, and a lot of it! That's what happened with Hana that for her first 2 years we barely had to spend any of our own money. Being American I'm used to baby showers but I guess I'm starting to feel more and more Japanese on the subject as I prefer the Japanese way.

Clande- So happy to here that everything is going well! Your literally at the finish line and will be holding your baby soon. So happy for you! I hope I can get a home birth myself for my next birth or like some type of midwife center.

Newbie- I will be praying that everything is ok for you. Since your doctor doesn't seem to concerned try not to stress yourself out. Relax and breathe mama you got this :flower:.

Afm, hubby and I are going into our 2nd month of TTCing next month and I am already feeling out. We've both been sick with colds and just haven't had the energy to BD so I'm thinking I may have already missed ovulation. Anywho guess I'll be looking forward to November :thumbup:.


----------



## ClandestineTX

ALiKO! Great to see you are TTC#2! I think the Japanese way sounds amazing - I would totally accept fancy envelopes full of money :) We are going to try not to TTC#2, by just NTNP after this guy is out in the world. I believe the thyroid stuff really was the culprit, but I also don't think I have anymore TTC left in me. 

Speaking of being worn out! I feel huge. I am quite a bit swollen, though BP has been normal, it's still summer hot in Texas, and I'm just exhausted. I get like body-wide braxton hicks, that some days feel like I have one contraction the entire day! Baby boy is still super bouncy, definitely still way down low, and I'm just not sure how to go to work next week - like I feel like I am probably too uncomfortable to even try to go to the office and may just be working from home until delivery (but that concerns me, too, because what if it's four weeks from now???) Advice welcome!!!


----------



## pathos

According to the fb comments - you should stay away from wwtching bridget jones' baby, apparently it is very funny. My contractions started when i was really rofling over stupid pranks on youtube hehe. 
Good luck, this is very exciting. I hope everything goes according to your wishes. 

Aliko, German way is also money, but Greek and Turkish way is gold :happydance: you cant spend that right away hehe. It is more like creating a first saving accounts for the baby. But you received gifts for 2 years long? I want the Japanese version!!! Speaking of Greece, now that we are all in child bearing age, when i visit Greece in summer, i am invited to naming day events by my schoold friends etc. Naming days are more important than birthdays. Oh pinterest shower ideas look like Adams Family occasions. Laces, satins, ribbons, everything at once... killer migraine.

I finally started to feel baby. Still team yellow :)


----------



## melann13

I like the idea of envelopes of money too! Not sure if we'll get many gifts this time as it is #2, but I did put a couple things on Amazon registry (like literally 6 things, some less than $10), just so that if anyone was so inclined, we might stand a chance at getting something we need/want.
Baby boy is moving SOOO much- sometimes it physically hurts. Last night I had a heart to heart with him about how my belly button is not an exit route. I had a LONG week and really look forward to Saturday mornings when DH has daddy time with our daughter and I can work/relax for a few hours and then I nap when she does on the weekends, which I feel is really becoming necessary for my sanity as the work week is pretty brutal. Yesterday we went to a neighbor's cabin instead and by 5pm I thought I was just going to cry... so tired and thinking of all the things that needed to get done. 
We ended up coming home instead of staying over, got home at 9:45, and I went to bed shortly thereafter. This morning, DD slept til 7 (usually it's 6:30), and DH got her up and dressed and told me to sleep and they'd go to church without me.
It's a lovely 67 degrees F this morning, so I've got the window open, in my pajamas, drinking coffee (half-caf), writing tomorrow neurobiology lecture... I definitely needed this...

Clande... it IS really hard to work at the end. I will need to go in and lecture this time around until I'm literally in labor, but last time, as a grad student/dissertator, Christmas break fell around 37 weeks and I only went in for meetings after that. I was mostly writing at home with my feet up in front of the fireplace and it was lovely. Granted, I ended up not having her until almost 42 weeks, but for 3 of those 5 weeks, there wasn't really anyone in the lab anyway. Part of my absence was the WI winters and needing to take the bus to work (there's no parking there whatsoever) and climb a massive ice covered hill to get to my office... just wasn't worth it. Stay home if you can, but stay busy, otherwise you'll drive yourself nuts.
I took advantage of working while sitting at a coffee shop etc, things that I knew would be less frequent once baby was here...


----------



## momwithbabies

Clande: I say that if your work lets you work from home, do it! Take advantage of it, as long as it doesn't affect your time about baby arrives.


----------



## ProfWife

I second working from home if it's an option. While you're uncomfortable and exhausted (especially in this heat - "fall" ... not in FL either!), this is the time to try to rest as much as you can. You won't be able to for a long time. ;-)

I love seeing all the updates! I try to troll through when I get a chance.

We're still adjusting and hanging in. PPD is no joke...and when it's related to the hormones, it returns whenever I have to take my nuvaring out. I'm bottoming out today and tomorrow...just in time for her 4 month shots (today/Monday) and recovery...yaaay.. ;-)

Our little chunky girl is only in the 51st percentile for weight (14lbs 4oz) but the 92nd for height (25.75 inches). She's doing beautifully. :)


----------



## melann13

Great to hear from your profwife, you're right, PPD is not joke. Praying for you here.
We found that with shots, our DD was sensitive about her legs, even if she didn't get a fever, etc. and that a heating pad on low on and off her legs relaxed the muscles enough for her to sleep (not on her overnight of course, just long enough to help her fall asleep). After the four months shots she had built up enough padding that they didn't seem to bother her anymore.


----------



## newbie2013

PPD is very serious and shouldn't be underestimated. My mum suffered, unrecognised by health care providers, for many years, which resulted in severe depression. I wish she had received the help she needed years earlier. Thinking of you and wishing you well.

Afm, almost 25 weeks and exhausted! My colleague is currently in icu after a major heart attack, so we're trying to divide his responsibilities and I'm exhausted! I think my boss is freaking out a little at the prospect of us both being out of work at the same time and her running the school of 900 kids alone come January. I just hope my colleague recovers well and is for to come back - and that they don't pressure me into cutting short my maternity leave... 25 weeks tomorrow! Time is flying


----------



## RaeChay

newbie - sorry to hear about your coworker. 15 weeks should be *ample* time for recovery (barring complications in recovery or extenuating circumstances), and it's probably plenty of time for your employer to minimally train a replacement if need be. I would definitely not bend to any request to cut your leave short- but that is up to you of course.

How is baby doing? How about the situation with MIL and your husband?


----------



## newbie2013

Baby is doing great! Moving a lot which is lovely. Can't remember if I posted here or another thread but my cervix is measuring a little shorter than expected, but I'm back on progesterone to help support the pregnancy. Doc isn't too worried and I'm trying not to be! 

MIL is the same but dh's tolerance levels are lowering. He went to see her tonight and she started to argue with him and instead of taking it, he left. 

He's also already in love with his baby and totally protective of me - because I'm the vessel carrying his baby. I keep teasing him that after the kid Is born he won't care so much about me! 

How's things with you?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Lovely to nip on hear to see the good news of pregnancy and babies. My baby girl is coming up to one. Time really is flying by.xx


----------



## melann13

31wks here and the pelvic pressure is building. Had some BH this week too. Something tells me I may not be induced at 41+ this time around... hoping for nothing before 38+6 though as there's not a great contingency plan at work.
I feel ready for him here at home since we moved DD out of the baby room in June and just left everything as it was, all set up, but I'm definitely not in a position to hand my classes over to someone. Heck, I'm not ready for Monday!


----------



## newbie2013

I'm wondering how clande is doing. She must be getting close! How exciting!

Melann, you're not too far away either. Hope you're doing well.

All good over here. I've had a really lazy weekend because dh is away. Caught up with friends but planning on spending today tidying up the house a bit. And napping - lol! 

Lazy, good to hear from you!


----------



## pathos

I was hoping to find an update from clande. Sending positive vibes :baby:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Way overdue update!

My water broke the evening of 38w1d and the little master came into the world the morning of 38w3d on 26 Sept 2016. He was face up, instead of face down, so it took him a bit longer (and some pitocin, which I had hoped to avoid) to come on out. I did get him out with just some gas and air, which I don't judge myself for - his position alone is said to be one of the most painful for natural birth. My goal was really to get through it without an epidural or an unnecessary cesarean. I have been doing really well - no cuts or tears for me - and he only had a bout of jaundice, some UV treatment in the hospital and more (4 days) at home. That was incredibly stressful, physically, because one of us had to be monitoring him, so we've only just started catching up on sleep this week. The catch up is made much easier by the fact he sleeps over night 3.5-4 hours at a shot! We are waking him for feeding every two hours during the day right now, because he has stopped losing weight, but not yet started regaining. They are less concerned because he's exclusively breastfed and that usually causes a weight gain delay but also the stress of being treated for the jaundice was against us. I was exclusively pumping during his treatment and now almost 100% back to nursing and just pumping behind him to make sure we are emptying everything all the way. 

Here's a picture of him on his first day out of the womb: 


I am still almost back to earth. The reality that our infertility is really over, we really had a baby who is completely perfect that my body did not fail and is continuing to sustain through nursing has almost settled in. I am so in love with him, I almost can't believe how lucky we are to have this little guy in our life. Hubster is also adjusting - he really loved me before all this, but now sees me as some type of magical being that brought his baby into the world. The labor got pretty intense for me, but for him it was really the delivery that blew his mind. We have been hibernating at home as much as possible, just trying to let all this sink in and to enjoy as much of these early days as we can. 

Hope you are all well and I promise to stop being so slack about updating!


----------



## newbie2013

Lovely story, clande. Brought tears to my eyes this morning. Your son is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## melann13

Congrats Clande!! So happy for your new family! So glad that delivery went well! Sounds like you're doing great.
Congratulations!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mostly great. I'm having trouble still getting him to stay latched for nursing and keep having to pump a lot to keep him fed, and still on the verge of having to supplement with formula. The big issue there is we both have autoimmune issues and food allergies or intolerances, so keeping him on exclusive breastfeeding until we start solids at 6 months is the best thing we can do. Getting his two week check up and weight tomorrow, but if he's not gaining, I think we have to try supplementing. It's so frustrating and defeating to think I've come all this way to not be able to get this one last thing done! KMFX though, that he has gained back some of his initial weight loss. How is everyone else?


----------



## pathos

:cloud9::cloud9: wow! first of all huge congrats! your son is damn too adorable, such beady eyes <3<3 i was in tears reading your story, and i cheered for no tears hehe! 

I am so very happy for all of us (and especially for the last circle of first time pregnants here). TTC was very consuming. For me its a kind of surreal relic of the past but at the same time those days are a reason to feel strong at difficult fussy baby/toddler moments. I think about Hopeful, and hope that she also gets her happy end.


----------



## newbie2013

I think about hopeful too. I hope that she's doing okay.

I'm now 27 weeks and seem to be expanding by the second! Baby boy is extremely active, which is great but sometimes interferes with sleep. Lovely reason for sleepless nights, to be honest. Waiting for my 28 week appointment next week... then I'm heading to Rome for a work conference in a few weeks as well! Excited about that even though I won't be able to indulge in any Italian wine!


----------



## melann13

I haven't been to Rome in years. I love it there, but am very partial to Verona, Italy, where I've had a penpal for 19yrs. I've visited there 3 times.

AFM, 33 wks tomorrow. Had some pretty bad contractions/cramping last night and realized that because I never really notices BH with my daughter, I didn't really know when I should be concerned. It's really hard not to push it at work, and then last night was a gorgeous fall evening, so we went for a walk. I don't want to have to limit myself, as I know it's good to stay active, but I also can't afford to push myself into pre-term labor. I had the contractions for about an hour and half, some only 8 minutes apart, I was always able to talk and function through them, but they were definitely painful. Baby boy was just kicking away the whole time. This morning There is a lot of pressure in my pelvis, and some sharp twinges. No fluid or blood or anything like that. I just messaged my doc to get the guidelines for when I'm supposed to go in or call to be concerned. I'm kind of glad that I'm having them. Last time they told me that I was probably just not feeling them, but at 41+3 I was still 0cm 0% effaced, so I don't think I was having them at all. I'm the odd duck that feels ovulation and implantation, so I think I'm extra sensitive to some of the visceral nerve endings, and maybe that's why the BH seemed genuinely painful last night? IDK... back to work.
Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'll reply better later on, but wanted to say to melann that I felt BH early on, they apparently start around the fourth month for everyone, even if you don't feel them. I also walked a mile almost every morning right up until the very end. Light exercise is super good for placenta function, unless your doc has given specific restrictions. FX no more stress for you on that front! 

I think about Hopeful, too.


----------



## melann13

I walk quite a bit at work, our campus is all connected, but it's a still a decent walk around all day, and a lot of stairs. I'm an active teacher, and often don't sit more than an hour out of my day. I walk the gorgeous wooded trails here too, and chase my toddler at home. I did message my doc, and apparently I should've gone in since I was having more than 5 painful contractions in an hour. I'm fine now, had some sharp twinges down there yesterday, made me wonder if maybe I did dilate a tiny bit or maybe he just went lower and is putting pressure where he wasn't before. I plan to stay as active as I am, I just need to make sure that I'm staying hydrated and paying attention to when I've pushed it so that I can sit for a little bit.
Thanks for the words of advice.


----------



## momwithbabies

Beautiful boy, Clande! I'm happy everything went okay.


----------



## melann13

Been so quiet around here! I hope everyone is doing well!
35 weeks tomorrow here! DD seems to be extra whiny and clingy lately, we talk about the baby with her a lot, and have for quite awhile, but I think it's really sinking in lately that she has to share. I feel bad, but I know she'll love him like crazy.


----------



## ProfWife

Clande - he is beautiful!! 

I've heard pumping in the morning is better than evening, something about the hormones in production. I ended up producing less than 1-2 oz per day (both sides) - so we ended up having to go full formula within a few weeks of Anne's birth. If you end up needing to supplement, don't beat yourself up. It's absolutely nothing that you did or didn't do. Some just need a little boost to get the weight stabilized then go back to exclusive bf for the rest of the 6 months or year. 

Have you tried using a shield for improving his latch? My lactation consultant said that normally works. You may also want to ask about tongue or lip ties if his latch still doesn't seem right. 

You're both still figuring it out. It takes time.


----------



## melann13

Hope BFing is looking up for you Clande. It can seem so stressful. DD was such a quick nurser that I was worried she wasn't getting enough, even early on she averaged only 8-9minutes per session, only taking one side each feeding. Her weight gain was right on and she was always >80% for weight, so I was just blest with a quick eater! Not sure if you'd be interested, but google the Haaka pump for collecting while nursing to maybe make things a little easier for you. I haven't tried it yet, but I got one and am anxious to see how it works- there is an offbrand for only about $12 too...


----------



## newbie2013

Hi all, we went to see a family member today who had her baby yesterday. I think it was an eye opener for dh to see how the older women pissed off the new father and made the new mum cry because they were relentlessly giving "helpful" advice... In other words, telling her what she and her baby need and how she should deal with him. We left the room at one point and new dad told them all off and to stop talking. I told dh clearly that I would expect him to do exactly the same because he would do it more politely than I would! Fortunately, the hospital I'm going to has larger rooms where the bed area can be closed off from the visitors' area and I'll have no hesitation whatsoever of closing the doors! 

Clande, I hope feeding is working out. Do whatever you think is best for you and your baby. 

Miss you ladies! I'll try to post more often here.


----------



## melann13

Newbie, that's terrible! Glad her husband stuck up for her. My DH would certainly do the same, fortunately he doesn't usually have to because I have some sass myself :)
In the hospital last time I had a resident try to tell me that she was going to give my daughter formula against my wishes because she didn't think DD had peed yet. I asked her to check with the nurse first because I thought she had changed her. THe resident was adamant that she needed formula even though she'd been nursing every twenty minutes and she was only 24hrs old. I was visibly upset and my dad (former CIA) took the doc out in the hallway and quite distinctly told her not to make his daughter cry :) The attending came by a minute later and said that DD had indeed peed and the nurse had changed her while I was in the shower, and that the resident's concern over her slightly low body temp was unfounded since it was the polar vortex and -30F outside. THere is nothing wrong with feeding formula- that is not what it was about- I study endocrinology and felt completely assaulted that the doctor was questioning what I wanted to do... I actually considered whether I should write Dr. in front of my name on my birth plan this time just to stand up for myself. I'm not an MD, but I do have a PhD and I just felt like they were talking down to me the whole time I was in the hospital last time. I haven't put it on my birth plan though- I don't want to be an ass, I just don't feel like I should have to fight for what I want.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I am so sorry for not posting anything in awhile! I read on my phone and it's so hard with all the ads, etc. that I always mean to reply but haven't been near a proper computer too often. 

As of yesterday -5 weeks of breastfeeding - still going strong! We did agree to add a very small amount of powdered formula only to bottles (and strict instructions not to increase the 1-2 bottles of expressed breast milk per day he was already getting). It's a formula called Neocate that is just amino acid in a carrier solid - basically as hypoallergenic as you can get. And it's had almost no effect in his weight! Little man has actually dropped off the growth curve and the current pediatrician has assured us that he's fine. He's strong, awake/ alert, developmentally normal, looks great - just gaining very slow, like only an ounce over the entire last week. We have been promised at some point he will start gaining and making up for the slow start. KMFX because it's still stressful to have something not completely perfect. 

I'm also mid-packing for an interstate move. I start my new job five weeks from today and am working a few days a week at my old one, helping out with a class and closing things down. 

Here's two of the photos from his one month shoot:




Melann... I have the non-clinical PhD problem also. It's partly why we are on pediatrician #2 already, as he was really pushing formula and not listening to my well founded concerns. I have been most amazed at how bad women are treated by healthcare, globally. How hard it has been to have my choices regarding my body and birth respected (even at the award-winning hospital for women and children in the area!). How super hard it is to establish breastfeeding, even with the ability to hire a doula for postpartum services (who is also a state-certified breastfeeding educator) and a separate lactation consultant to do private evaluation in my home! I am so grateful to have had the ability to effectively hire the support I needed to keep this going and feel it's a failure of our society that all women can't get the support they need much more readily than this. 

I am still just blown away by how in love we are with this little guy. There's not a day that passes that I am not fully aware of how lucky we are to have him. <3


----------



## momwithbabies

He's adorable!!! It's an amazing feeling to love someone so much. There's nothing better than being a mother.

Hi, everyone! My gyno appointment was moved to the end of this month. I haven't seen him since my miscarriage. My baby should be turning 1 November 6th. I know that I've come a long way, but it still hurts (guess it always will). I'm blessed to have my two, but I will always wonder about the one I lost. I keep having dreams that I'm expecting, but I guess those are only dreams. I still pray to God every night to help me. Ugh. Feeling down I guess.


----------



## melann13

Hugs momwithbabies. Anniversaries of important dates are always hard. This last month was the 4yr anniversary of my MC and I still think about it certainly. Prayers are headed to heaven on your behalf.


Clande- he's absolutely perfect. I hope you found a ped that you can work with. First time around I asked all the questions about whether they were BF supportive. When we moved, I never thought to ask those questions since my daughter was pretty much weaned (16mos). We'll see how he reacts with the new baby, but I feel like as a second timer I'm a lot more confident this time around and if he isn't, I will move on without batting an eye. I know one of my colleagues uses him for her kids though and she BF until 28mos at least with both her kids.

AFM: Starting to get a tad concerned. I've had random contractions, nothing like the false labor of a few weeks ago, but yesterday I was burning up all day, no fever, just like hot flashes, and woke up sweating like a pig with no covers on. This all says "HIGH progesterone" to me. THen today I have a migraine. My migraines are estrogen induced- one of the reasons I can't take combo birth control. They are always with my cycle. I had some in first tri while hormones were crazy. Haven't had one since. Today, migraine. All day. Just for giggles I googled "pre-labor hormone surge" and saw the piles of results fly in. If I continue to have issues, I'll email my doc. I'll be 36wks on Thursday, so it wouldn't be super early, but considering last time I was induced at 41+3, I certainly am feeling like my body is gearing up this time around... I am REALLY not prepared to leave work before about 38+4.


----------



## pathos

I survived the sugar thing :happydance: and terrible twos suck. what was i thinking? :dohh: two babies 25 months apart...


----------



## melann13

Happy you passed pathos!!

Things will calm down.. it will be fine. It has to be, right? ;)


----------



## kksy9b

Super delayed congratulations clande!! He is adorable!

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I'm sorry I haven't been on here- I've been off bnb for the last few months with posting.

I'm doing well, but looking forward to this baby being here. Still struggling with MS and trying to keep it under control with meds. SPD was kicking my butt for a bit but thankfully my doctor gave me some stretches that have been a lifesaver. BH started around 20 weeks, eased up for a bit but this past week have been terrible. Even had a legit contraction the other night that lasted almost 2 minutes and could barely breathe tbeough, let alone talk. Thankfully it was just the one. having a lot of pressure today but no fluid or blood or anything so just watching it. Just praying baby stays at least until after Christmas.

In any case, I hope you all continue to do well and am looking forward to this next batch of babies coming!


----------



## melann13

kksy, I had a brief bout of SPD, got a support belt and everything. Fortunately, it went away. Doc said that in my case, it must have just been baby pushing in a really bad position for a week or two and then moving.
I'm still have horrid acid, waking up choking on it a couple times a night. I've been getting it during the day now too, I can feel it rising in my throat and burning along with tasting it. It's completely nasty. Baby is so low that his butt is almost even with my belly button most of the time, a solid 6" lower than my daughter was- she was always kicking me in the ribs. You'd think with him being so low, I wouldn't have all the indigestion, but it must be hormones messing with the smooth muscle... I'm taking Zantac twice a day and TUMS before bed and when I wake up in the night. Swelling has dialed up significantly this last week too... Getting ready to be done with this. My sweet daughter misses my lap too... She is such a complete love. I changed my picture since the old one was a 9mos old, now she'll be three in January! This morning she got up to go potty at 6:05 and I heard her asking DH if she could come snuggle with mommy... I don't get any sleep once she's in the bed since she can't lay still and wants to talk to me, but she's too stinkin sweet to resist.


----------



## pathos

melann oh you are next, and very very soon! you will get rid of the acid soon, very exciting. And the picture looks very sweet =), you both look perfect.

i like the way toddlers are a bit more expressive, my son still cries papa!, but lately he started to show more affection towards me and i love love it. 

kksy9b, contraction? wow, i hope your lo stays there a bit longer, what is his/her position? already turned? and happy 2nd birthday to your son!:cake:


----------



## newbie2013

Wow! I haven't caught up here In a while. Great to hear from you all! Not long melann! Kksy9b, how are you doing? Pathos, almost in the third tri for you! 

I'm doing well, although I'm getting terrible indigestion and heartburn still as well. It has gotten worse, but gaviscon is keeping it under control (as long as I pop a tablet early enough!). Dh is getting more excited every day about the baby coming. He says good night to my bump and say "one less day inside". He surprised me yesterday by saying that he should get used to changing his diaper early so that he can handle is later once he starts on solids... naturally, I strongly encouraged that and suggested he could do all of them at the start - haha! 

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## melann13

So good to see some activity on here!
My acid has magically calmed in the last few days. Hunger has kicked up like crazy, I'm basically a vacuum. Was a little worried yesterday, feeling less movement. Debated going to the hospital. However, my uterus was almost constantly contracted yesterday and I think it was just making it extra hard to feel him. I have a doppler, and the HR was 145 and he reacted to a flashlight and some sugar. Today he's much more active. I believe he's maybe dropping a little lower as well.
Going to a "big sister" class at the hospital tonight for my daughter. She gets to take a doll and blanket etc. We wanted to do something special for her so she feels important and involved. She's been cuddling my belly more often, it's ridiculously sweet.
One more week and then we'll serve eviction notice.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0595 2.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ClandestineTX

Awww that's so adorable! I have photos of my animals cuddling my bump! I also read that it's common for movement to decrease a bit right before birth, but definitely reassuring that you have the doppler to check!


----------



## melann13

Had my doc appt yesterday and I'm actually .75cm dilated!! I know that's like nothing, but considering last time I was 0cm at 41+3 after ALL the induction tricks of the trade... I'm just thankful that my body is at least making an effort this time. I figure any little bit of dilating that happens now is some that doesn't have to happen during true labor. I still have lots of work to do at my job... but my brain is checking out pretty quickly...


----------



## ALiKO

Got my BFP this month ladies! WooHoo! Here comes baby #2 :)
 



Attached Files:







20161113_123933.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ALiKO

Clande- just read back a few pages and look at that cute little guy! I know I'm like 100 years late but congrats on your little bundle!

Melann- shes gotten so big! beautiful fam :)


----------



## newbie2013

Aliko! Huge congratulations! Looking forward to hearing your pregnancy stories this time around. Are you still in Japan? Dh was supposed to go to kyoto for a work trip in a couple of weeks, but asked to be removed because I'd be around 36 weeks by then. He decided it was more important to be here with me. I'm happy about that but it was such a good opportunity for him. Bad timing.


----------



## ALiKO

Hey Newbie :wave:
Thank you so much! I still haven't fully gripped the fact that I am pregnant being that I barely have any symptoms this time around. Can't wait until my u/s to put my mind at ease. How have you been hanging in there? Only about 8 more weeks to go for you! Are you nervous?

Oh and I am currently back in the states after living in Japan for 4 years. I have been back now for 3 1/2 months. Hopefully in the future your hubby can get another opportunity to go!


----------



## melann13

Yay AliKo! Congrats!!

Newbie, you're getting so close!

AFM, I'm serving eviction notice tomorrow evening. The exercise ball is out for use, I've been drinking the Raspberry leaf tea to get things toned up, may even bust out the breast pump and convince DH that sex is happening. 
My colleagues all keep giving me a hard time that I'll be here through the end of the school year anyway (there's two weeks of classes after Thanksgiving). I'd really like to prove them wrong. I just feel like if I have to come back after the 5 day holiday, I'll be super unpleasant to be around :)


----------



## melann13

You know when acid reflux gets really fun? When it gets so bad that it gets into your Eustachian tubes and burns your ears. I had no idea that was a thing- but trust me, it is. Any day little man...


----------



## newbie2013

Oh no! And I thought mine was bad! I've had it to since early in the first trimester. It has only gotten worse for me, but not that bad! As you say, any day now! 

Afm, doc laid out a plan for me. I'll see him again in 3 weeks and stop the baby asprin I've been on since the start. Then a week later, I stop the progesterone that I've been taking again since 24 weeks when he noted my cervix was shorter than it should be. Then one of two things will happen - either the effects of the progesterone will wear off and my body will start progressing into labour, or the progesterone was a complete waste of time and I'll hang out until my due date. I'm going to push out the progesterone until a couple of days before my mum arrives. She'd kill me if I stopped it early and she wasn't here for the birth! Doc said that if it doesn't happen before my due date, he'll induce me rather than let me go late. At least I know that January 13 is the latest date! Love having a plan!


----------



## momwithbabies

melann13 said:


> You know when acid reflux gets really fun? When it gets so bad that it gets into your Eustachian tubes and burns your ears. I had no idea that was a thing- but trust me, it is. Any day little man...

That sounds horrific! I hope this little guy arrives sooner than later! Acid reflux isn't fun, but I can't imagine it burning in your ears!!!! Awful!!!!
I'm sending thoughts for a perfect delivery!


----------



## momwithbabies

newbie2013 said:


> Oh no! And I thought mine was bad! I've had it to since early in the first trimester. It has only gotten worse for me, but not that bad! As you say, any day now!
> 
> Afm, doc laid out a plan for me. I'll see him again in 3 weeks and stop the baby asprin I've been on since the start. Then a week later, I stop the progesterone that I've been taking again since 24 weeks when he noted my cervix was shorter than it should be. Then one of two things will happen - either the effects of the progesterone will wear off and my body will start progressing into labour, or the progesterone was a complete waste of time and I'll hang out until my due date. I'm going to push out the progesterone until a couple of days before my mum arrives. She'd kill me if I stopped it early and she wasn't here for the birth! Doc said that if it doesn't happen before my due date, he'll induce me rather than let me go late. At least I know that January 13 is the latest date! Love having a plan!

Plans are nice! It's exciting that baby will be here soon!!! I'm glad your cervix has been good!


----------



## momwithbabies

ALiKO said:


> Got my BFP this month ladies! WooHoo! Here comes baby #2 :)

Yay!!! Congrats!!! Best wishes!


----------



## momwithbabies

pathos said:


> I survived the sugar thing :happydance: and terrible twos suck. what was i thinking? :dohh: two babies 25 months apart...

I think you'll love them being close. My son and daughter are 2 1/2 years apart and are best friends still at 11 and almost 9. I've heard it's actually easier to have them close...yes there will be moments when you think, "How am I going to do this?" but I believe it will be great! 

Best wishes!


----------



## momwithbabies

I tried to check in with as many as possible before I pick my kids up from piano and choir :) How's everybody? 

I had my appointment today and talked a little bit with my doctor on TTC again. He said I could come in and do the dye test to ensure my fallopian types are working properly, but I told him I'll think about it. He said he didn't see any reason why I can't conceive again, but since my miscarriage was ectopic, I have a higher risk of another ectopic. That sucks, but I knew that. Next steps would be a semen analysis, the dye test, Chlomid (which I've done before). I guess I'm not getting any younger, so I might have to do these things. I'm glad my husband was with me to hear what the doctor said. 

Okay, I'm rambling but wanted to give an update (even though it's nothing new).

Blessings!


----------



## melann13

Doc appt this morning. Up to 1.5/1.75cm 50% effaced and very soft... still not great, but also better than being 0 and hard at 41+3 last time! Cervix is still posterior, but doc said that part can change quickly... Let her strip the membranes, I didn't think it hurt any worse than her getting through the cervix in the first place. Not sure she could do much with only one finger getting through though.
Here's hoping!


----------



## melann13

https://www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/


----------



## newbie2013

Haha haha! Oh no! I was so hoping you had by now. Do you have a plan?


----------



## melann13

Doc would induce beginning Thursday. 
If it comes to that, I'd wait til Friday as DD's Christmas program is on Friday morning. I was thinking that I was going to sneak in the back to watch it with the baby, but it's at my workplace and I'm afraid that everyone would see me and want to see him... At this point, even if I magically went into labor today, I may be just out of the hospital by then. 
I was induced last time. I made it through, obviously, but it was really not a good experience, and I'm having quite a bit of anxiety about it happening again. HOWEVER, at this point, this is the last week of classes, next week I only have one final to give, and this baby is just eating into his own time with me, as I'm back to teach Feb 1 no matter what. I was really hoping he'd come a little early and give us more time...
Ive' tried it all, sex, breastpump, walking, (pulling multiple children in a sled yesterday), up and down stairs, a mini trampoline, pineapple, dates, essential oils, eggplant parmesan, spicy food, raspberry leaf tea... Seriously, this kid won't budge!!!
I have an appt tomorrow morning and I'm sure she'll want to schedule the induction. My only solace is that last week I was almost 2cm and 50% effaced. Last time they pushed a cervadil through my closed cervix, and it was horrendous. At least I've got at least 2cm done this time.... 
Blah...


----------



## momwithbabies

I was expecting to see you had the baby! I can't believe he's not budging! Fingers crossed that today is the day!!!

Got a call back from my doctor's office - I have my first UTI. I haven't been hurting, so I was surprised. I haven't even had time to pick up my prescription! I'm too busy to be sick, lol! I did get my bleepin period today, which I'm starting to feel the cramps. Super bloated and none of my pants fit. WHY DO GUYS NOT HAVE TO DEAL WITH ANY OF THIS SH**??? I really don't know what I will wear to work tomorrow...I need stretchier pants! Okay, my complaining is over. Night ladies!


----------



## momwithbabies

I posted this on another thread, but if any of you have advice, I'd sure appreciate it!

Hi, ladies. I had an interstitial pregnancy that resulted in a loss at 10 weeks in April 2015. My doctor suggested I do a dye test to make sure my tubes are functioning. I have given birth to two children who are now 11 and almost 9. I had no trouble conceiving them, but it took us 5 years to conceive the one I lost.

Would you go ahead and do the dye test? If you've had one done, what were your experiences? 

Please and thank you!


----------



## melann13

I don't have any experience with the dye test, but have read positive things on boards like this.

Hoping I'm headed to the hospital soon,
thought logistics wise, morning would be better. I had a non stress test today and had the doc check me again. 4cm, up one from yesterday and she did a pretty solid sweep. Have had blood and plug since. I'm on hour 3 of contractions now (8 hours since the sweep). THey're still around 9 minutes apart... Going to try to rest for awhile.
Sent my "Here's what to do when I'm not at work to run my classes tomorrow" email!!


----------



## momwithbabies

Sounds like you're so close! Excited for you!


----------



## newbie2013

I had a dye test a while ago. It showed that my tubes were a bit blocked up, but they pushed more dye and it flowed through eventually. I thought that pain was pretty bad, but it was nothing like the pain I had after the egg retrieval. Although for me it did nothing to help with my fertility, it was definitely useful to know that you tubes weren't the problem as such. When I was doing it, I did a LOT of research that showed many women successfully getting pregnant afterwards. I would talk to your partner to see if you think it would be worth it. Good luck.
.
Melann - good luck! Update us when you can!


----------



## momwithbabies

newbie2013 said:


> I had a dye test a while ago. It showed that my tubes were a bit blocked up, but they pushed more dye and it flowed through eventually. I thought that pain was pretty bad, but it was nothing like the pain I had after the egg retrieval. Although for me it did nothing to help with my fertility, it was definitely useful to know that you tubes weren't the problem as such. When I was doing it, I did a LOT of research that showed many women successfully getting pregnant afterwards. I would talk to your partner to see if you think it would be worth it. Good luck.
> .
> Melann - good luck! Update us when you can!

I'm such a baby when it comes to pain! But I would jump through any hoop if it meant having another baby. At this point, I'm leaning towards doing it. I need to get this UTI cleared up, though. The medicine I was taking for it made me really sick, so they told me to stop taking it.


----------



## melann13

Well,
He's here!! I managed to continue to labor at home until 5:30 Thursday morning. Contractions slowed at one point around 2:30am, and I was worried it would all be for naught, but they came back with a vengeance. Our neighbor came over at 5:30, I was thankful to wait that long as we chose to wake our daughter up and let her know what was happening rather than have her wake up to us being gone. She took it very well.
By the time our neighbor was there though (only took him 10min to come), my contractions were 4min apart and I had to throw up all the protein I'd been eating in preparation. On the way to the hospital they were only 3.5minutes apart. I was telling DH how I wanted to get in the tub etc, thinking we still had a ways to go. (Given that last time was a 2.5day induction). In triage I was 7cm, water still in tact. They moved me to labor and I asked to pee before getting in bed. My water broke on the toilet and when they measured me once I got in bed I was 8.5. I stalled for a little bit as I apparently have a stubborn lip on my cervix (was an issue with my daughter but I had no idea it would be again). Got gas and oxygen at that point. They finally decided that the lip was receding enough during contractions to push through it. Ended up being in the hospital 3.5hrs from admission to birth. 
I did tear, second degree, but it doesn't hurt too much. 
Emmett, 8lbs 4oz. 22inches

Never anticipated how sore my muscles would be after a non epidural birth, but apparently all my clenching makes me feel like I had the most intense workout ever ;)
Will post a pic when I'm on my computer.


----------



## RaeChay

Congrats on your beautiful Emmett melann!! I hope you are both doing wonderfully and getting to know one another.


----------



## momwithbabies

Congratulations! Take care!!!


----------



## melann13

As promised, here's a picture!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2494.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## newbie2013

Congratulations melann! He's adorable


----------



## momwithbabies

He's so cute!!! What does your daughter think about him so far?


----------



## kksy9b

Oh Melann....he is just precious! Congratulations hun so so much


----------



## pathos

<3<3<3<3 congrats! he is so cute =)) awww...


----------



## ALiKO

Congratulations Melann! He's adorable! He was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## newbie2013

kksy9b, how are you doing? I know you're just a few days ahead of me, so wanted to check in on you.

I'm doing ok. Not sleeping well because I'm so uncomfortable, but am grateful to be on Christmas vacation now. Slowly getting things done for baby coming. Can't believe he'll be here soon!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi newbie! I'm sorry you're having trouble sleeping. I definitely think the last few weeks are the hardest :( I hope you're able to get some rest! Are you having any labor signs?

I'm doing well. We were all pretty sick last week and still shaking the last of it this week. Definitely on the upswing though! Baby is doing well and I'm officially in pre-labor. Confirmed that they have dropped and with it comes all the back and pelvic pain, loose BM, increased BH etc. Baby could still wait another month to get here but I'm hoping not! Taking it very easy until after Christmas and then operation kickstart labor begins lol

How are your preparations going?


----------



## melann13

Thinking of you ladies in the home stretch! It certainly is the hardest bit... Toward the end, my nursing students were all curious if I was panicked about labor. I told them that God gets you ready by making the end of pregnancy no fun so that you can only think about the beauty of not being pregnant anymore, and not worry about the how :)
Hope your deliveries are as smooth as mine was!


----------



## kksy9b

Haha...Love it Melann! God must be telling me this is meant to be our last baby because the whole pregnancy this time has been so rough!

How is it going with having two?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, Melann!!!! He's amazing!!! 

Kksy and NEWBIE!!! I'll try to check in better to see how you are getting along!

Momwithbabies: I had the dye test, for me, it was nothing only some cramping. 

Hubster is still back in TX. Has just been me and my mom for 2.5 weeks now with my little man. All is great, except struggling to keep my supply up with the move and working full time. I'll try to get some new photos up this weekend for you!


----------



## momwithbabies

Merry Christmas! Blessings to you and yours! 

Good luck on moving, Clande! Are you sad to leave Texas? Our Christmas weather today in the Panhandle was 45 degrees and extremely windy. A little bit of rain early this morning. It was a pretty nasty day.


----------



## athena87

Just wanted to stop in and say Happy New Year! Congratulations to all that have had or are expecting babies!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7321.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ClandestineTX

momwithbabies said:


> Merry Christmas! Blessings to you and yours!
> 
> Good luck on moving, Clande! Are you sad to leave Texas? Our Christmas weather today in the Panhandle was 45 degrees and extremely windy. A little bit of rain early this morning. It was a pretty nasty day.

To be honest, we never really loved being in Texas. My job and the associated opportunities were amazing, but the lifestyle there just wasn't a good fit for us. We were in the suburbs and that's just not the life we want for us. Ironically Hubster and I met in a huge city, but are really enjoying this mountain life right now even with a 30 minute commute to work (which I had in the 'burbs also) - only now it's wide open road with gorgeous scenery and not congested traffic.


----------



## ClandestineTX

*I'm starting to accept that I'm never going to be awesome about checking in here anymore - send me a PM if you are on Facebook and want to hook up there! *


----------



## newbie2013

Ladies, baby z is a new years day baby! He arrived at about 6:15am. Everything going well so far. I'll update you all when I can


----------



## RaeChay

Newbie CONGRATULATIONS!! I'm excited to hear more!! Hope you and baby are doing great!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations newbie!!!!! I am so so excited for you! Enjoy those newborn snuggles!

Clande- I'm glad it's a better fit for you where you are now. Would love to keep up with you on FB so will send a PM

Athena- aww...Your boys are so sweet! How are things going with having 2?

Rae- how are you doing Hun?

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm sitting over her still just large and uncomfortable lol. I went into labor last Monday after DTD for about 9 hours. Contractions were a little over 2 minutes apart, intensifying and I was seeing progression (hospital said I was at a 5)...And then they just stopped. Sigh. At my appt last week my doctor said I was more like a 3.5/4 which was discouraging but I was still happy because it was progress from the last appt. Have had a couple times where they start to get going again before stopping. DTD again last night and they instantly started again but stayed about 10 min apart. Hopefully it helped progress me a little bit. I'm beginning to accept baby will probably be late like big brother so just going to enjoy the time with just the 3 of us and not worrying too much about it!


----------



## ALiKO

Clandestine: no problem hun we completely understand. I know after I had Hana I became pretty inactive for awhile. Wishing you the best of luck!

Newbie: congratulations! What a way to ring in the new year! Can't wait to hear more!

Kksy9b: I actually went into false labor once during my 1st pregnancy and was so disappointed because I was so ready to meet baby that when I actually felt labor coming on again about a week later I started twisting my nipples to keep the contractions going, and 5 1/2 hours later gave birth. But then again I was about 2 days overdue so baby was probably ready to come out anyways :haha:.


----------



## kksy9b

Aliko- haha...I'll have to keep that in mind for next time! I never had false labor with Charles....He was nice and comfy where he was and had no intention of coming out! He was 12 days late and only came after being threatened with an induction lol


----------



## momwithbabies

Claude: Sounds like you're moving to a great place! Best wishes!!!

Newbie: Yay!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Momwithbabies- how are things going for you Hun?


----------



## pathos

Newbie congrats! :happydance::happydance: i m very curious about the "z"..., have you shared it before?
We will probably go for rare celtic or breton names with a some elvish tunes:dohh:


----------



## melann13

Congrats Newbie!!

AFM: DS is 4wks today, getting bigger everyday. Breastfeeding was really rough at the beginning, with me squealing in pain and just sobbing while my husband held me at baby ate... I'm so glad I've done this before to know that that's not normal... we saw a lactation consultant, and she definitely helped, but other aspects have just improved as he's gotten older. He was definitely eating without an issue and put on a pound in his first two weeks.
Things are much better now. He sleeps decently well and seems easy going, so that's all I can ask!
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## kksy9b

Melann- wow! 4 weeks already?! Feels like you just had him! I am glad you were able to sort out the BF'ing issues and are doing well now! How has your DD taken to him?


----------



## momwithbabies

kksy9b said:


> Momwithbabies- how are things going for you Hun?

I'm doing okay. Thank you for asking! It's been a good Christmas break, but work returns on Monday. It's always hard going back...I've enjoyed the naps I take during the day and eating whenever I want :) I'm so lazy!! Ive been wanting to do a cleanse or something, but I keep baking stuff that I eat. Oh, well! 

How are you? Baby should be here soon!!! I like how your ticker said, "Launch ready," or something like that! I know you're anxious to meet your little one. 

Is your little boy ready to be a big brother? I know mine didn't really understand what was going on until he saw his little sister. But they've been best friends ever since! It's amazing how your heart grows to love someone so much!!! Enjoy and cherish every moment! I hope you take care.


----------



## athena87

Kksy9b thanks, our oldest love him and he loves his big brother. I had a hard time in the beginning with balancing breastfeeding so often and giving our 2 yr old adequate attention. I have adjusted and we have actually gotten Eli almost potty trained, the only accidents he's having are #2 and sometimes I can catch him and get him on the potty before he goes.

I'd love to add you ladies on fb and keep up, I am on there quite often because I've started a photography business. https://www.facebook.com/christie.osborne2


----------



## melann13

Thanks kksy.
DD loves her baby brother. She loves to help change diapers, dress him and get him anything you can imagine :)It helps A LOT that she's still in daycare, so not only do I not feel like I'm ignoring her, but she still has most of her days to be a big girl and have her routine. He'll be starting daycare 2 wks from tomorrow (which makes me nauseous), but she's excited that he'll be at school with her. He's only going MWF and she'll still be there 5 days a week, so that may take some explaining to her (Tuesdays I don't teach and am keeping him home with me, Thursdays I just have one lab from 8-10am and I've got nursing students that are fighting each other to watch him for those couple hours on campus so that he's not in daycare all day and I can have him back as soon as my lab is over). I'm also hoping to walk over to the child development center on those three days to nurse him once rather than pumping all 3 times a day... It's right on campus, about a 10 minute walk. He's a super efficient nurser, so I should be able to walk over, feed him, say hi to DD and be back in under 45 minutes...
Makes me so sad that he has to go to daycare so young, but I just have to remind myself that DD did too and she and I have a great bond and she did just fine. Also, considering I have a "full time" job, the fact that he only has to go 3 days a week and will drop down to 2 days a week for the summer is the best scenario I can ask for. I can visit him once during the day and can take him around 8:15 and pick him up by 4, which is a much shorter day than many moms have to do...
Trying to focus on the perks... Here he is at 1 month old today!
 



Attached Files:







Emmett one month.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## athena87

Awwww Melann how precious. My little guy has the same outfit!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6986.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## melann13

athena87 said:


> Awwww Melann how precious. My little guy has the same outfit!

Ah Target... :)


----------



## newbie2013

So cute! 

Will try to update you all soon. Right now, I need to transfer ds to his crib so we can both sleep.

Hope all is well with all of you!


----------



## pathos

kksy9b, so he is already here! :happydance::happydance: congrats!


----------



## ALiKO

Melanin and Athena your baby boys are too precious!

Afm, I'm just about 4 months pregnant and finally starting to get somewhat of a bump that isn't just gas haha. Not sure what I'm having yet but really feel like it's going to be a boy. 

Kksy9b- update pretty please :)

Pathos- your in the home stretch! Woohoo :happydance:. In another week or so you can meet your baby at any moment :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Oh my goodness, I thought I had updated here, I'm so sorry! 

Our yellow bump turned blue on January 13th! It was a Friday the 13th, with a full moon and an ice storm heading in...We didn't stand a chance lol.

I had an unexpected precipitous labor. Contractions started at 3:15 am. We left for the hospital at 4:50ish when they were 2-3 min apart, lasting a minute for an hour...So you know, when you're supposed to leave and still have plenty of time for an epidural :)

15 minutes later we were getting off the highway by the hospital when I started pushing. PUSHING! I thought my body was playing tricks on me. It was just another couple minutes and we were outside the ER entrance. DH got me out of the car and was saying we were almost there. But I couldn't move because I could feel baby's head . I said (I'm sure I screamed but in my mind I was calm through the whole thing lol) that I needed help and he bolted inside. While he was gone I was standing there pushing and hoping baby wouldn't come. The attendant came out quickly and nearly ran me up to labor and delivery.

Coming into the room there were 5 nurses or so that were running inside setting up. My polite Midwest upbringing made sure to thank the attendant who wheeled me up for getting me there in time, which I think now is kind of funny. I stood up and the nurses said to get my pants off. I stepped out of my pants and someone said bloody show and I looked down and saw a massive amount of blood on my underwear/pad. 

Nurse said she was going to check me, barely glanced and said I was fully ready, 2 station. She said not to push (yea right) but the doctor walked in at that time. He sat down, I had to push and his head was out. One more and his body was delivered. I asked my husband what it was and he was crying as he said "it's a boy!" 

Calvin Nathaniel was born at 5:18AM, 3 and a half minutes after walking into the L&D room. He weighed 8 lbs 13 oz and was 22" long. 

Because of the quick delivery he came out very bruised and swollen but within a few days was back to normal. I was GBS positive but had no time for antibiotics. We have to closely watch him for 3 months to make sure he doesn't show signs of infection.

All in all it was fairly tramatic but I've processed most of it now. The natural delivery was amazing and not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. It felt GOOD to push and I'm very thankful I didn't tear. 3 weeks out and I feel fully recovered. The labor though was probably the worst thing I've ever experienced. I would take my 16 hour labor with my oldest over the under 2 hour any day of the week (and I started both at the same dilation). I always thought a quick labor would be nice until you experience it. I was told multiple times at the hospital that if we have another baby to come at the first contraction and not wait at all since it would probably be even quicker next time.

Calvin is a sweet easy going baby. He sleeps best when big brother is running around making noise. He is nursing awesome and is putting on a lot of weight (At his 2 week check had out on nearly 2 pounds over his weight leaving the hospital). His days and nights are flipped back to normal. I let him sleep on his belly last night and it was a massive improvement. He has a lot of gas issues on his back and doesn't sleep...Last night he was doing 3 hour stretches and OMG...I feel amazing today lol

Big brother has taken right to him, though we are seeing some acting out when I have to give baby attention (IE feeding). Calvin is cluster feeding right now so the behavior on the toddler has gotten worse. But when baby isn't eating DS1 is completely fine so I feel good that it's just an adjusting phase for him and it will pass

All in all things are great and I'm just enjoying my days with my boys. We have been discussing #3 and out feelings change daily on the issue. DH says he's falling more on the being done side but then he talks about wanting a girl. My feelings change depending on how that day went. In general I try not to really worry about it. We are going to wait until Calvin weans to start having serious discussions, so sometime next year.

Sorry for the long post! I hope you all are doing well and can't wait to hear updates from you all!


----------



## newbie2013

Great to reread your story! I didn't realize he was born in the 13th - that was my due date! So pleased to hear he's doing well. 

All is going reasonably well. Had an awful day today but a friend pointed out that baby Z is probably starting his 6 week growth spurt, hence feeding every two hours since early this morning. I'm exhausted!

Interesting that you let him sleep on his belly... Baby Z HATES lying on his back and has been sleeping on his side but cries every time he slides into his back. I'm nervous about his sleeping on his belly, though. What are your thoughts?


----------



## momwithbabies

Quick update from me:
I did the HSG earlier today. It wasn't too painful and tubes look good. My heart-shaped uterus isn't my friend, though. I guess it just makes it harder to get pregnant, even though my first two were conceived easily. Next step...I have no idea. So, I guess good news??? Husband might have to do that good, ole semen analysis. 

Thoughts or advice on what to do next?


----------



## newbie2013

Yep, dtd! Your tubes are open and clear so it is a perfect opportunity this month to give your Dh's swimmers a good shot at meeting your egg. Doesn't work for everyone but worth a try! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## momwithbabies

Yes, we will for sure try this cycle! It would be a dream come true!

How's baby sleeping these days?


----------



## newbie2013

Not bad, but not good either. He's generally fine until after the feed at 3-4am. Then he's restless and loud (grunting, snorting) for no apparent reason. Trying to find a solution, especially since I have to go back to work next week and I need him to sleep as much as possible so I can too. I'm hoping he'll start sleeping longer at night to eliminate that second feed and therefore not get fussy. Fingers crossed he will in the next few weeks.

In another surprise, dh seems to already be open to the idea of a second. We got a call from the clinic where our last embryo is being stored to make a payment for another year of storage if we wanted to. Dh immediately said we'd pay. Previously, I thought he'd not want to. Perhaps he's more in love with Z than I thought!


----------



## momwithbabies

Hope sleep gets easier. The sleep deprivation is so hard. I know I spent time thinking about if I can do this again, how hard it would be. But I know it's totally worth it! 

And it gets better. I was just telling my 11-year-old the other day how when he would constantly cry, I would cry with him. He thought that was sooooo funny! And I was like, "Um, it's funny now but not then." I told him now he tortures me in other ways, but of course, I wouldn't trade being a mother for anything.

Hope you get some extra sleep today.


----------



## melann13

@Newbie, I had the same thing with baby grunting etc after feeding around that time. For us it was related to what I had for dinner. Once I quit eating broccoli, cauliflower and peppers (not hot ones, any pepper) it stopped. For him it was gas and that solved it. I haven't had that stuff in about a month, so I'm going to gradually add a little back and see if his little gut is ready for it. Good luck!
My DH has already mentioned vasectomy (I don't react well to birth control so our options are limited) but I'm not ready to close the door on a third. Our DS is just so perfect and easy going that it makes me think I want another, DH figures we should stop while we're ahead :D


----------



## ClandestineTX

Dropping by to see how everyone is doing! 

I am excited to see what you are having this time, ALiKO!

Incredible birth story, kksy! I am a huge proponent of natural birth - preparation would likely have made it less traumatic for you! Especially since your baby came so quickly, you might consider (if you go for #3) taking some natural birth classes in case you run out of time again and honestly, keeping a bag with gloves, a clean towel, things to tie off the umbilical cord, etc. in your car in case you don't get to the hospital. My bff from work had her second in a similar fashion. She's working on #3 now, so I'll let you know how that works out for her. I am super biased (as my son is Nathaniel H.), but I <3 his name!

Momwithbabies, great news about your tubes! We tried the month after my HSG (and almost nine months following it) before we got our keeper BFP. I hope your path is much less rocky.

Newbie/ Melann - I feel you both on the sleeping issues, I think we just survived our first sleep regression (which was terrible and I even had to take a day off work to recover from the lack of sleep). He goes to sleep on his back most of the time, but now can roll over. We did end up co-sleeping, which I was super against in theory. We basically have created a safe sleep environment per all the recommendations, just between us on a king size bed, no where near pillows or blankets (or us, really) and that helped a lot. He will go to sleep on his own - like right now, he's in the middle of my full size guest bed (again without pillows or bedding), but he will wake up in time to go to bed with us, always does, like he has a sixth sense that tells him when it's our bedtime!


----------



## momwithbabies

Hello, everyone! How are you? 

Day 38 of my cycle. I'm going to call the doctor Wednesday if I don't get my period. Pregnancy tests are negative. Anyone else have a jacked up cycle after an HSG? Ugh.

In better news...it's Spring Break!!!


----------



## newbie2013

Oh, I feel your frustration! I can't remember the cycle after mine, but then my cycle days were all over the place anyway. Will your doctor send you for a blood test? I have my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## momwithbabies

Thank you! I'm going to wait it out one more day. On top of this, I have a nasty cold. I know this is selfish, but I want AF to visit me now, not when I head back to work next week. 

I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant. Took a First Response and it was BFN with FMU. And this cycle hasn't included a ton of BDing.


----------



## newbie2013

How are you all? Life for me has been crazy with a newborn and back working full time already. I'm getting into a routine but I'm exhausted. Counting the days until summer... I only get five weeks off but I'm looking forward to that.

What's new with you guys?


----------



## momwithbabies

Hi, Newbie! Glad to hear you're doing well! Yes, that time off will be so good!!! How's the baby doing?

I've been down lately, but the anniversaries are always the hardest. I will forever connect this time of year with losing my baby, but I'm trying to hold it together since Easter is almost here. I'm going to start seeing a counselor later this month, so I can hopefully cope better.

I can't wait for summer, too! This teacher needs a break! I'm trying to move from teaching 8th grade to elementary school. After 7 years, I might need a change.


----------



## momwithbabies

Miss this thread. I&#8217;m still TTC #3. No BFPs since my miscarriage in 2015. How&#8217;s everyone?


----------

